# [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Skylake? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

Letzes Update 19/07/2017


*Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance 

gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp.. *

Auch abrufbar unter Knogle Industries – Ein weiterer Technik-Blog
So der Artikel ist nun fertig , demnaechst werden jedoch weitere Vegleichsergebnisse von mehreren Prozessoren , und der zweite Teil mit eingefuegt

*In diesem nun folgendem Review werde ich die Performance , das P/L Verhaeltnis untersuchen und auch betrachten ob eine Plattform aus 2009 noch eine Chance gegen ein aktuelles Haswell i7 System hat*
_ Westmere-EP vs.  Sandy Bridge vs. Haswell_

Inhaltsverzeichnis

*
1. Vorwort
2. "Altmetall" im Detail
3. Die Testsysteme
4. Benchmarks 
5. Spieletauglichkeit
6. Overclocking und evtl. Stromsparen
7. Stromverbrauch
8. Fazit


*​*Vorwort:*



Vorab danke ich *_chiller_* und *Incredible Alk* dafuer , dass sie die Tests mit seinem i7 4770k durchfuehrt haben.

Weiterhin danke ich *Incredible Alk* dafuer , dass er mir seine Benchmark Ergebnisse mit einem i7 3930k zur Verfuegung gestellt hat


*"Altmetall" im Detail*

Nun werfen wir mal einen genaueren Blick auf den Prozessor um den es hier jetzt eigentlich geht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eine etwas aeltere Plattformen mit dem Sockel LGA 1366.
Wir behandeln hier die Westmere-EP Reihe, Intels erste 32nm CPUs.

Die CPU die wird behandeln ist ein 6 Kerner mit dem Codenamen: Westmere-EP, welcher erstmals mit 32nm gefertigt wurde, was eigentlich noch fortschrittlich ist.
Die Intel® X5500 Reihe ist der Nachfolger der Xeon W5000er Reihe, welche noch einen anderen IMC nutzt, und in 45nm gefertigt wurde.

Der Intel® Xeon X5650 hat lediglich eine TDP von 95W, ist daher aber nur mit 2,67GHz, und 3,06GHz mit Turbo getaktet (23er Multi)

Unterstuetzt wird u.a. im Gegensatz zu anderen Mainstream-CPUs, AES und Trusted Execution Platform.
Damit kann man unter Windows 7 Ultimate oder Win 8/8.1 Pro das Systemlaufwerk verschluesseln, mithilfe des TPM Moduls

Mithilfe der AES Instruktion laufen Operation wie z.B. Truecrypt sie durchfuehrt schneller ab.


Bei der Xeon CPU handelt es sich eigentlich um eine CPU fuer Server Systeme, jedoch ist sie identisch mit dem Intel® i7 980X und besitzt den selben Mikrocode.
Das alte Eisen gehoert zum Enthusiasten Segment, und besitzt deshalb keine integrierte Grafikeinheit

Der IMC des Westmeres kann bis zu 3 Speicherchannel nutzen, also pro Mainboard i.d.R. 6 Speichermodule (2 pro Channel).
Deutlich wird auch die groessere Package und DIE Groesse, durch den groesseren Heatspreder 

Northbridge Takt entspricht bei den Westmere und Nehalem Xeons auf Standardeinstellung dem Kerntakt, und mindestens das doppelte des RAM Takts.
Der Northbridge Takt kann aufgrund des anderen RAM Controllers mindestens 50% hoeher sein als der RAM Takt, wohingegen bei Nehalem noch das doppelte noetig war.



Leider hat der Intel® Xeon X5650 immernoch einen Neupreis von etwa 1000$, jedoch ist er meist gebraucht fuer 50 Euro zu haben inkl. Gewaehrleistung.
Mainboards sind inzwischen nicht einfach zu finden da die Plattform schon mindestens 10 Jahre auf den Buckel hat, jedoch unterstuetzen alle Boards welche den Intel® i7 980X unterstuetzen auch den Intel® Xeon X5650.

Die Intel® Xeon X5500er Reihe gibt es nur mit dem B2 Stepping zu haben, welches ganz taktfreudig ist wie wir spaeter sehnen werden.
Die CPU bleibt im Leerlauf und auch unter Last sehr Kuehl bei Standardtakt , meist um die 30-45C aufgrund des verloeteten Heatspreaders (Bei einem EKL Brocken, und Standardtakt 2,67GHz)

Dieser Prozessor ist ein echter 6 Kerner, und aehnelt stark dem i7 3930k welcher in der selben Preis - und Leistungsklasse rangiert.
Bis auf die fehlende AVX Einheit ist auf den ersten Blick nichts anders, unter Vernaechlaessigung der architektonischen Aenderungen.


Also im grossen und ganzen ist der Xeon auf den ersten Blick eine ganz brauchbare CPU, aber dem werden wir nochmal auf den Zahn fuehlen, da der Titel ja auch lautet "[...]..eine Chance gegen Haswell?" 
Schauen wir uns nun mal an was dieses alte Eisen noch liefert und wie es sich gegen aktuelle Systeme schlaegt 


*Die Testsysteme*

Das PC Gehaeuse ist ein Coolermaster HAF X mit zusaetzlichem Deckelluefter welches gute Abfuhr der Waerme garantiert.
Als Netzteil habe ich ein sehr effezientes Bequiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W installiet, mit einem ASUS P6X58D-E Revision 2 Mainboard, einem EKL Brocken Kuehler, einer uebertakteten Palit NVIDIA Geforce GTX 970, einer Samsung 840 EVO Basic 120GB SSD, 3x 4GB 1333MHz Kingston HyperX Blu RAM, einem DVD Brenner von ASUS und einem Kartenleser.

Grafikkarte sollte also sooo schnell nicht limitieren, wird aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem aufs GPU Limit hinauslaufen bei entsprechenden Spielen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun ganz knapp fuer die schnellen im Ueberblick 
*
Testsystem:

CPU: Intel® Xeon X5650
Motherboard: ASUS P6X58D-E Revision 2
RAM: 3x 4GB Kingston Hyper X Blu 1333MHz Triple-Channel 
Kuehler: EKL Brocken
Festplatte: 120GB Samsung 840 EVO SSD
Netzteil: Bequiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W
Gehaeuse: Coolermaster HAF X

*

*Benchmarks*

Ich habe nun erstmal fuer die ueberarbeitete Version meines Artikels 2 Benchmarks ausgewaehlt welche die CPU massiv belasten, und dabei die GPU nicht beanspruchen, undzwar Truecrypt 1GB AES und Cinebench R15.

(Hinweis: Synthetische Benchmarks koennen unter Umstaenden nicht der Realitaet entsprechen)


Anzumerken ist, dass Westmere-EP der Tock von Nehalem-EP ist, und deshalb mit dem Nachfolger Sandy Bridge-EP die IPC angetiegen ist, die IPC des Intel® Xeon X5650 bis zu 20% unter der eines vergleichbaren Sandy Bridge Systems liegen kann! 

Weiterhin nutzt der Intel® Xeon X5650 zwar Triple-Channel, ist jedoch in vielen Szenarien aufgrund der niedrigeren IPC, aktuelleren Systemen mit besserem IMC und IPC unterlegen.

Wir fangen mit dem Cinebench R15 Benchmark an und waehlen den normalen CPU Benchmark , welcher alle CPU Kerne auslastet

Einige Ergebnisse wurden aus dem Unterforum: "Benchmarks" entnommen, da die dort erzielten Werte belegt sind.

Hier sehen wir das Ergebnis des Benchmarks einmal mit Standardtakt, und einmal mit Overclocking auf 4GHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bemerkbar ist, dass der Intel® i7 3930k mit Sandy Bridge Architektur etwa 10% vor dem Intel® Xeon X5650 liegt.
Andere Mainstream CPUs wie z.B. der Intel® i7 4770k, oder die AMD Bulldozer Serie liegen teilweise weit zurueck

Der Intel® i7 4770k als aktuelle Haswell CPU liegt etwa 30% zurueck.



Zusammenfassend laesst sich hierzu sagen , dass der Xeon Prozessor massiv von Speicher- und Bandbreitenintensiven Anwendungen profitiert , jedoch bei Anwendungen die nur einen Kern belasten nicht so stark ist

Die Gruende dafuer liegen bei dem eigentlichen Anwendungsgebiet des Prozessors.

Der Xeon X5650 basiert auf der Westmere-EP Architektur (Nehalem) welche eigentlich ein Vollausbau von Gulftown ist mit 6 Kernen und 2 QPI Links und fuer solche Anwendungen konzipiert wurde , wohingegen der i7 eher fuer Desktop PCs gebaut wurde .

Das heisst jedoch nicht das der Xeon nicht fuer Spiele geeignet waere , was die weiteren Tests nun zeigen werden

*Spieletauglichkeit*

    Kann man mit den CPUs eigentlich aktuelle Spiele spielen? Schauen wir mal:



Zur Spieletauglichkeit laesst sich folgendes sagen.

Graphen und Diagramme habe ich aktuell nicht, dennoch gleicht die Performance in Spielen meist dem i7 3930k bzw. i7 5820k in den allermeisten Faellen.
Schwaechen in der Single Core Leistung bleiben daher nicht aus, aufgrund der vielen Kerne, und dem hohen Alter, und dadurch die niedrige IPC.





Danke an Eumelbeumel , welcher den Xeon W3520 (4 Kerne) und den Xeon X5650 (6 Kerne ) verglichen hat

Der W3520 entspricht hierbei etwa einem i7 920, die meistverbreitete CPU auf dem Sockel 1366. 



*Overclocking*



Der Xeon X5650 laesst sich via BCLK auf ca. 204Mhz beim P6X58D und einen Multiplikator von 21 uebertakten bei 1,3V und bei 3,68Ghz stabil bei 1,15V was jedoch seit Sandy Bridge nicht mehr moeglich ist.
Taktsteigerungen von 50% und mehr sind keine Seltenheit.

Seit neuem gilt ebenfalls der Xeon E5645 als Geheimtipp fuer Budget PCs, in Verbindung mit dem ebenfalls guenstigen, und oft erhaeltlichen MSI X58 Pro (E) Mainboard.


Seit der Sandy Bridge Architektur ist der BCLK von Intel auf 100 gesetzt worden , und laesst sich selbst mit Z-Chipsatz Boards auch nur minimal nach oben veraendern  da die CPU sonst instabil wird, und man meist nurnoch mit einem Blackscreen ueberrascht wird.
Es sind nun CPUs mit k Suffix von noeten damit man uebertakten kann , jedoch ist dies bei dem i5 2400 nicht der Fall..


Auf dem Sockel 1366 konnte man sogut wie jede CPU uebertakten , da es zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch moeglich war via BCLK zu uebertakten

Die Leistungsaufnahme der 32nm Xeons (Xeon E56xx / Xeon X56xx) liegt meist unter 200W mit moderatem Overclocking bis ca. 4,2GHz.
Ohne Overclocking sind die CPUs selbst sparsamer als der Nachfolger, Sandy Bridge.

Nicht selten sind die 1366er Systeme bei Taktgleichstand, trotz der noch vorhandenen Northbridge, um einiges sparsamer als Sandy Bridge Systeme, bedingt durch deren Ringbus.





*Temperaturen:*

Kritisch wurde es bei keiner CPU , sowohl im uebertakteten Zustand als auch normal

Genutzt wurde beim i5 2400 und Xeon X5650 ein EKL Brocken mit Graphit Waermeleitpaste

der i5 hat unter Last jedoch nur ca. 50C erreicht , der Xeon 63C

*Fazit*

Der Intel Xeon X5650/E5645 schneidet ueberraschend gut ab im Vergleich zu den anderen CPUs , und dies trotz des hohen Alters von stolzen 8 Jahren

Das P/L Verhaeltnis ist ebenfalls Top , da diese CPU gebraucht um die 50-80 Euronen kostet und die Leistung eines i7 3930k besitzt bei 3,68 Ghz und einer TDP von ca. 135W , etwa 5W mehr als beim i7 3930k.
Sie ist geeignet fuer Leute die viel Leistung fuer wenig Geld wollen , und auf PCIe 3.0 , natives SATA 6Gb/s und einen internen USB3 Anschluss und trotzdem die Leistung eines 1200Euro Systems haben wollen fuer einen Bruchteil davon

Beim  rendern schneidet die CPU gut ab , und die Single-Thread Performance ist nahe dem i7 3770 , jedoch ist die Nehalem-Architektur des Xeon sehr bandbreitenlastig und er kann evtl. an die IPC der Ivys rankommen da er noch TripleChannel nutzt, die meisten Zeit sollte Ivy aber deutlich vorne liegen.

Es gibt leider auch ein paar Nachteile.

Ohne Overclocking auf 2,6Ghz Takt ist die CPU eher unterdurchschnittlich und bietet keine Vorteile gegenueber anderen CPUs , deshalb wurden die Tests auf einem Takt von 3,68Ghz durchgefuehrt die zu einer Leistungssteigerung von ca 90% gefuehrt haben.

Der Stromverbrauch stieg damit um 40W auf 135W .

Ein weiterer Nachteil ist , dass die Plattform alt ist , und einige Mainboards kein USB 3.0 und SATA III nativ unterstuetzen , weshalb in manchen Faellen der PCIe Takt angehoben werden muss oder USB 3.0 nachgeruestet werden muss via Steckkarte


Uebertakten ist nicht Pflicht , jedoch kann diese CPU sein Potential am besten bei ca. 3,6 +/- 0,4Ghz entfalten , auch ohne OC ist er sehr stark.


Wer doch noch ein High-End System kaufen moechte und nicht viel Geld ausgeben will ist beim Sockel 1366 und einem 6 Kern Xeon fuer wenig Geld gut beraten.


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

pLATZHALTER


----------



## Panagianus (10. Juni 2014)

Schöne Sache aber die Bilder kann man in der App leider nicht sehen, Abo


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Oh das ist schade , ich werde die Werte auch noch in den Text schreiben


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich kann die Bilder leider auch nicht sehen


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich lade die spaeter mal neu hoch

Kann keiner von euch die Bilder sehen?


----------



## bingo88 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nö, keine Bilder. Würde mich jedenfalls mal interessieren, da sich einige deiner Ergebnis nicht mit meinen Erfahrungen decken.


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jetzt muessts gehn 

/e: GTA San Andreas wird nochmal gemacht , da es beim Xeon nicht auf maximalen Einstellungen lief
/e2: bin erstmal um ne Stunde weg , da meine CPU ungewoehnlich heiss wird >.<


----------



## Panagianus (10. Juni 2014)

Ja, danke


----------



## Gysi1901 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hochinteressant, danke! Überrascht hat mich auch, wie günstig Sechskerner in der Bucht zu haben sind, ich hab mich nie mit den Preisen gebrauchter CPUs auseinandergesetzt.


----------



## Research (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bilder sichtbar.


----------



## grenn-CB (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Hochinteressant, danke! Überrascht hat mich auch, wie günstig Sechskerner in der Bucht zu haben sind, ich hab mich nie mit den Preisen gebrauchter CPUs auseinandergesetzt.



Wundert mich auch, aber dafür sind die Boards bestimmt ziemlich teuer so wie es auch beim Sockel 775 und Sockel 1156 ist.


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Etwa 50-100 €1


----------



## keinnick (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schönes Review mit erstaunlichem Ergebnis.


----------



## grenn-CB (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Etwa 50-100 €1


 
Das geht ja, soviel kosten ja schon oft bessere ausgestattete Boards für die Sockel 775 und 1156.


----------



## 442 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Super Sache, nur leider sind und bleiben die Boards relativ teuer. Am Ende hat man eine starke CPU aber die Festplatten sind auch wieder "nur" über SATA-II angebunden. Halt kleine Ausstattungsmängel für trotzdem um die 150€ Boardpreis.


----------



## grenn-CB (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schon, aber die Festplatten können ja ruhig auch an einen SATA II Anschluss, die werden da nicht langsamer sein als an wie einen SATA III Anschluss.


----------



## Goyoma (10. Juni 2014)

Sehr schöner, übersichtlicher und gut gegliederter Artikel! Gefällt mir echt gut


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es gibt einige boards mit satq III und USB 3.0
Ich habe das p6x58d für umgerechnet ca 50 € bekommen


----------



## tobi-prime23 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Danke sehr interessant 
Meint ihr es würde sich lohnen wenn ich meinen i7 950 verkaufe für ca 85 Euro und mir dann für 115 so einen Xeon hole und ihn dann übertakte ?
Würde das überhaupt mit meinem Asus P6T SE funktionieren ?


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



tobi-prime23 schrieb:


> Danke sehr interessant
> Meint ihr es würde sich lohnen wenn ich meinen i7 950 verkaufe für ca 85 Euro und mir dann für 115 so einen Xeon hole und ihn dann übertakte ?
> Würde das überhaupt mit meinem Asus P6T SE funktionieren ?


 
Ja funktioniert auch mit P6T SE

Lohnt sich aufjedenfall , kann ich nur empfehlen

Bei Fragen meldeste dich


----------



## rackcity (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

nicht schlecht. cool gemacht 

mich hätte aber noch Bf4 und co intressiert. wie da so ein 6kerner abschneidet bzw der xeon


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe leider nicht viele Spiele da


----------



## rackcity (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Könnte dir nen origin acc zur verfügung stellen mit Bf3/4/titanfall und co. wenn du möchtest. für deine tests


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Problem ist schon meine Internet Leitung

Mehr als 1k sind da nicht drin


----------



## rackcity (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ah okay. das ist dann nicht so praktisch


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich werde aber mal ein bisschen in meiner Spielekiste suchen und schauen was ich noch so finde


----------



## Jan565 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich bin echt gerade am überlegen den 3570K aus dem Rechner zu werfen und den x5650 zu nehmen. 

Ein 4770K ist nur 11% im Single Thread schneller? Tolle Leistungssprung auf 3 Generationen! (Natürlich Ironie) 

Mal gucken ob ich es am Ende auch mache und umsteige. Wenn ein x5650 @ 3,8 fast so schnell ist wie ein 3930K und gut zu Takten geht also 4GHz+ und damit sogar an einen 4960X ran kommen kann, wieso sollte man dann nicht kaufen? Ein 3570K übertrifft gerade mal einen 4770K wenn er voll getaktet ist und erreicht mit glück mal einen 6 Kerner. 

Aber mal gucken, vorher mal schauen was ich noch mit dem Rechner so vor habe. 

Der Test zeigt aber eindeutig, wie gering der Leistungssprung eigentlich durch die neuen Generationen ist, wenn sogar eine CPU die schon 5! Jahre auf dem Markt ist, einen High-End Prozessor von heute es gleich tun kann.


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ich habe meinen i5 2400 und i5 750 und andere Plattformen alle durch Xeons ersetzt auf Sockel 1366

Die überproportionale Leistungssteigerung von 90- 100% ist wohl auf die beiden QPI Links zurueckzufuehren


Ich muss dich korrigieren Jan565 , der laeuft auf 3,68 Ghz 

Ich habe den mal auf 4,4Ghz gebracht , jedoch brauche ich dann 1,35V und bei 3,68Ghz laeuft der schoen bei 1,2V bzw. 1,15V


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wieso testest du Spiele mit maximalen Einstellungen?
Das ist doch Unsinn da du in der Regel im GPU Limit bist.
Sinnvoller ist es in 720p zu messen und dazu eine sehr starke GPU zu nehmen um eine Limitierung auszuschließen.
Daher ist eine GTX 560 Ti bzw. GTX 660 nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.

Ebenso kannst du die CPU nicht maximal übertakten und testen und alles andere ausblenden.
Du solltest immer mit Standard Takt testen denn nicht jeder übertakten und nicht jeder kommt auf deinen Takt.


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso testest du Spiele mit maximalen Einstellungen?
> Das ist doch Unsinn da du in der Regel im GPU Limit bist.
> Sinnvoller ist es in 720p zu messen und dazu eine sehr starke GPU zu nehmen um eine Limitierung auszuschließen.
> Daher ist eine GTX 560 Ti bzw. GTX 660 nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.
> ...


 

Habe ich auch schon daran gedacht , jedoch bringt es kaum was wenn ich den Xeon @ Standarttakt lasse

Auf 2,6Ghz reisst der in CB R15 gerade mal 560 Punkte und bietet damit eigentlich nur Nachteile gegenueber neueren CPUs , erst bei hoeheren Taktraten lohnt es sich


Ich werde die Spiele dann mal auf niedrigen Einstellungen testen




Hier das CB Ergebniss nun aktualisiert mit dem i7 3930k von *Incredible Alk *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon daran gedacht , jedoch bringt es kaum was wenn ich den Xeon @ Standarttakt lasse
> 
> Auf 2,6Ghz reisst der in CB R15 gerade mal 560 Punkte und bietet damit eigentlich nur Nachteile gegenueber neueren CPUs , erst bei hoeheren Taktraten lohnt es sich


 
Und genau das ist ja mein Einwand.
Der 6 Kerner lohnt sich erst wenn du den stark übertaktest. Aber vom Übertakten haben nicht alle Ahnung.
Und der Vergleich mit einem i7 920 halte ich sowieso für sinnvoller da weder der i5 2400 noch der i7 4770k 6 Kerner sind.

Und was du auch ausblendest ist der Stromverbrauch des Systems.
Wäre toll wenn du da noch mal Werte der Leistungsaufnahme nachreichst.
Denn so ein 6 Kerner der alten Architektur zieht bei dem Takt sicher gut was aus dem Netzteil.


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und genau das ist ja mein Einwand.
> Der 6 Kerner lohnt sich erst wenn du den stark übertaktest. Aber vom Übertakten haben nicht alle Ahnung.
> Und der Vergleich mit einem i7 920 halte ich sowieso für sinnvoller da weder der i5 2400 noch der i7 4770k 6 Kerner sind.
> 
> ...


 
Habe ich in meinem Artikel drinnen o.O
Beim Xeon X5650 sind es ca. 40W mehr als auf Standardtakt

/e: Sind ca. 135W beim Xeon , also etwa 50W mehr als beim i7 4770k


Ich finde leider hier niemanden mit einem i7 920


Ich will eigentlich nur zeigen das der Xeon X5650 mehr Leistung fuers Geld bietet


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Habe ich in meinem Artikel drinnen o.O
> Beim Xeon X5650 sind es ca. 40W mehr als auf Standardtakt



Ist mir nicht aufgefallen.
Das solltest du eventuell noch mal etwas hervorheben.
Mein i7 920 hat jedenfalls bei 3,8Ghz rund 100 Watt mehr gesoffen als bei Standard Takt.



Knogle schrieb:


> Ich will eigentlich nur zeigen das der Xeon X5650 mehr Leistung fuers Geld bietet



Niemand sagt dass die alten 6 Kerner schlecht sind.
Nur hast du immer noch den Nachteil der alten Plattform. Das solltest du natürlich im Fazit mit einfließen lassen.
Und natürlich auch die Tatsache dass du von gebrauchter Hardware redest. Da kann man auch mal richtig Pech haben.


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist mir nicht aufgefallen.
> Das solltest du eventuell noch mal etwas hervorheben.
> Mein i7 920 hat jedenfalls bei 3,8Ghz rund 100 Watt mehr gesoffen als bei Standard Takt.
> 
> ...


 
Ich werde mal mehrere Messungen durchfuehren und das auch mal in den Fazit mit hineinschreiben


Koenntest du eventuell die in dem Artikel erwaehnten Benchmarks mit deinem 920 durchfuehren?


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Koenntest du eventuell die in dem Artikel erwaehnten Benchmarks mit deinem 920 durchfuehren?


 
Nein. tut mir Leid.
So einen alten Schinken besitze ich nicht mehr. Kenne auch niemanden der sowas noch hat.
Seit dem i7 920 habe ich ja den 3770k, 3930k und 4770k durchgekaut. Mal schauen was die neuen 6 Kerner im Herbst reißen werden.


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja bin ich auch gespannt 
Naechstes Review wird erstmal ueber Dual Sockel 1366 Systeme mit Xeon X5650 + uebertakten via Mod BIOS und dann ueber Westmere-EX


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hört sich sehr interessant an.
Jedenfalls viel Respekt für deine Arbeit die du dir gemacht hast. 
Grab doch noch mal einen Celeron Cedar Mill aus und schau was die CPU bei 8GHz reißt.


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Puuuuhh mal schauen 

Ich mach aufjedenfall noch was mit dem X5698 machen , der Stock Takt von dem liegt auf 4,4Ghz und dann bisschen mit BCLK spielen und LN2


----------



## tobi-prime23 (10. Juni 2014)

wenn du willst könnte ich die tests mal mit meinem i7 950 durchführen mein System :
i7 950
6 gb 1600mhz Kingston
120 gb ssd
Sapphire R9 290 tri-x oc
850 watt Netzteil
Asus P6t SE
Win 8.1
müsstest mir nur sagen welche und wie


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juni 2014)

abend erst mal, also n paar tests davob werde ich demnaechst auch auf meinen systemen zum vergleich mit einbringen.

aber:
mehrleistung durch 2 qpi? nein, der 2. ist fuer cpu2cpu, nutzt bei singlebetrieb nur nix.
beim oc wird aber uncore und qpi mit uebertaktet...

zum thema stromverbrauch:
beim 920 ist entscheidend, welches stepping man betrachtet.
c0/c1 fressen deutlich mehr als d0 und xeons.
wenn man dan statt bloomfield/gulftown sogar westmere oder gainstown nutzt... das merkt man schon.


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> abend erst mal, also n paar tests davob werde ich demnaechst auch auf meinen systemen zum vergleich mit einbringen.
> 
> aber:
> mehrleistung durch 2 qpi? nein, der 2. ist fuer cpu2cpu, nutzt bei singlebetrieb nur nix.
> ...


 

Ich kann mir sonst diese Leistungssteigerung leider nicht erklaeren
Bei 40% mehr Takt fast 95bzw 100% mehr Leistung?

Achja , UCLK ist bei mir auf ca 4Ghz und QPI Link Data Rate glaube ich auf ca 9,3 GT/s
PCIe Takt ist auf 120


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

da haben wirs doch, normal ist qpi bei 6,4, der uncore glaub grob irgenwo bei 3...
da liegen die summen des gewinns

Edit:
übrigens bedeutet das, dass der x5650 vom standard-qpi schon gebremst wird.

Edit2:
Cinebenchwerte von meinem X5560 mit 1368MHz Ram, 7,6er QPI und 3,94GHz CPU
singlethread: 121
multithread: 616
allerdinsg nur dual-channel ram, da mir kein dritter 4gb reg ecc zur verfügung steht


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welches Board?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juni 2014)

siehe sig.
ga ex58 ud3r rev2


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe mal ein Ergebniss von einem i7 950 reinbekommen , er Unterschied ist schon erstaunlich

In CB hat er 473 und in Truecrypt nur 475mb/s o.O





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## emperator (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der i7 950 hat auch keine AES Hardwareeinheit, daher das miese abschneiden in Truecrypt.
ARK | Intel® Core


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

da limitiert was anderes bei truecrypt.

CB passt etwa mit meinen ca. 600 punkten zusammen, wäre rel. linear zum takt


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> da limitiert was anderes bei truecrypt.
> 
> CB passt etwa mit meinen ca. 600 punkten zusammen, wäre rel. linear zum takt


 
Deiner hat doch bestimmt AES


----------



## Stetramp (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es ist schon interessant:

Vor etwa zwei Tagen habe ich bei Ebay herumgesurft und bin auf die Xeon CPU aufmerksam geworden. Und nun finde ich hier zu dem Thema einen ganz frischen Bericht!

In Deutschland sind leider die Preise etwas höher. Ich habe mich dazu entschieden keine CPU aus den USA zu importieren, da der Aufenthalt beim Zoll wirklich lange dauern kann. Auch die Mainboardpreise scheinen mir etwas höher zu liegen als im Test erwähnt.

Gibt es schon Erfahrungswerte ob die CPU auf fast allen 1366 Boards läuft, oder ist es ein gewisses Glücksspiel?

Auf welches Multi CPU Board möchtest du denn setzten? Gibt es Multi CPU Boards die auch ohne ECC Speicher laufen?

Nochmal vielen Dank für deinen tollen Bericht!

Noch ein paar Worte zur "alten" Plattform:
Ein USB 3 Controller lässt sich sehr günstig nachrüsten. Dem SATA III Flaschenhals (onboard SATA III controller sind meistens sogar langsamer als der SATA II) kann man mit einem Raid aus dem Wege gehen.
Das ist zwar "etwas" teurer, aber immernoch zu verschmerzen. Ich selbst habe mir mal eine uralte OCZ PCIE SSD für 50€ gekauft.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

nein AES gibts erst ab X5600 oder W3600


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Es ist schon interessant:
> 
> Vor etwa zwei Tagen habe ich bei Ebay herumgesurft und bin auf die Xeon CPU aufmerksam geworden. Und nun finde ich hier zu dem Thema einen ganz frischen Bericht!
> 
> ...


 

Ja die gibt es , z.b. das Intel S5520HCR , auch wenn du ECC Speicher brauchst , 1GB Riegel neu kostet 3 Euro

Es gibt einige Verkaeufter bei denen die Zollabfertigen mit drinnen ist

Intel Xeon X5650 2.66 GHz Six-Core SLBV3 Processor (Grade A) 0675901039147 | eBay

Link zum RAM: 


Arbeitsspeicher Samsung 1 GB DDR3 1333 MHz ECC PC-10600 240pin / Mac Pro Ram | eBay

Davon dann 12 Stueck


Intel S5520SCR SE30682 Workstation SSI EEB LGA1366 DDR3 New Board Only | eBay


----------



## Stetramp (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann müsste ich aber leider auf die hälfte des Arbeitsspeichers verzichten.
Ich hatte "damals" auf den Sockel 1366 gesetzt als er eigentlich schon veraltet war, nur weil ich dort 24GB installieren konnte.
Der Speicher hat damals fast nix gekostet, sodass ich heute sicher noch den Neupreis bekäme.

Allerdings, auch 2GB Riegel etwas teurer:
9€ der Riegel

Bei einer Solchen Investition kann man sich jedoch sicher sein, dass man keinen einzigen Cent mehr dafür bekommt wenn man die Sachen irgendwann wieder loswerden möchte.

Mit dem Kühler wird es doch bei Multi CPU auch schwer werden. Bei den Boards, die ich bisher gesehen habe gab es keine Befestigungen für einen standard Kühler.

Die CPU bei Ebay:
Wenn ich das richtig rechne sind es:
99Dollar+11Dollar+25Dollar --> 100€
Der günstigste Xeon mit Rückgabereicht leigt bei 115€
Bei den Preisen lohnt sich aus meiner Sicht, das Importieren nicht (wer ihn fängt darf ihn behalten !)

Gestern ging ein Dual 1366 Board von Asus für 80€ bei Ebay weg.
Nur vermute ich wird dort Übertakten nicht möglich sein. Wie sieht es denn da mit dem Intel Board aus? Gibt es dafür ein Modbios?


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich aber leider auf die hälfte des Arbeitsspeichers verzichten.
> Ich hatte "damals" auf den Sockel 1366 gesetzt als er eigentlich schon veraltet war, nur weil ich dort 24GB installieren konnte.
> Der Speicher hat damals fast nix gekostet, sodass ich heute sicher noch den Neupreis bekäme.
> 
> ...



Mein Kumpel hat ein Modbios fuers Intel S5520HCR und 3,7Ghz sind drin und uebertakten via Software auch

Du kannt dem typen nen Preisvorschlag machen , der geht bis 80$ runter

Der Alpenfoehn Brocken geht ohne Backplate beim Intel S5520HCR perfekt


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hier mal ein Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stetramp (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hui, das sind interessante Infos!

Ob da auch zwei Skyte Ninja passen?

Falls der eine 6-Kerner aber laufen sollte, gebe ich mich zufrieden.

Ich denke mit dem Intel Board, muss man dann auch noch solche Dinge wie gut funktionierende Lüftersteuerungen oder einen SPDIF Ausgang verzichten. Reizen tut mich natürlich ein solch außergewöhnliches System trotzdem!

Genial wäre es natürlich für so etwas ein Modbios zu bekommen:
Dell T5500


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Hui, das sind interessante Infos!
> 
> Ob da auch zwei Skyte Ninja passen?
> 
> ...


 Das ist doch nur ein einfaches Quad Core System 

Machs doch , teuer ist so ein System nicht wirklich
Lueftersteuerung soll gut funktionieren


----------



## Stetramp (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das war noch ein falscher T5500 Link. Generell gibt es den mit 2 CPU Sockeln und mit der Fähigkeit die 6-Kern Xeon Prozessoren aufzunehmen.


----------



## Jackey555 (11. Juni 2014)

Geiler Test. Wenn erwünscht könnte ich gerne noch ein paar Werte mit meinem 970er beisteuern.
Der höhere Takt sollte sich bemerkbar machen.....

Ich habe damals zwar um die 250€ für die CPU bezahlt, bereue es bis heute jedoch in keinter Weise.

Zu Sata3: Mein Board unterstützt das zwar, da es jedoch nicht nativ ist stinkt es gegen Sata2 ab. Ergo hängt die SSD am Sata2 port.

USB 3.0 möchte ich jedoch nicht missen......


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Juni 2014)

wobei gerade usb3 mit ner guten pcie karte kein problem ist.


----------



## Jackey555 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn Platz ist ja......


----------



## Knogle (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Wenn Platz ist ja......



Sonst ists bloed


----------



## PCTom (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ASUS Sabertooth X58, LGA 1366/Sockel B 1A ZUSTAND 4719543177075 | eBay

Sata3 und USB 3.0 nur ob der Preis bleibt ....


----------



## Jackey555 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Halte ich für überteuert......

Hab für mein Board damals 65 Euro gezahlt. Es hatte noch ein Jahr gesätzliche Gewährleistung und die oben genannten Features ebenfalls.


----------



## Knogle (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab fuer mehrere neue 1366 Boards nur maximal 99 Euronen gezahlt


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



PCTom schrieb:


> ASUS Sabertooth X58, LGA 1366/Sockel B 1A ZUSTAND 4719543177075 | eBay
> 
> Sata3 und USB 3.0 nur ob der Preis bleibt ....


 
Die Sata 3 Controller von Drittanbietern taugen meistens nichts. Daher lieber das native Sata 2 des Chipsatzes nutzen.


----------



## Jackey555 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das teuerste 1366 Board war ein UD5 von Gigabyte. Direkt nach Release gekauft, knapp 300 €, und dennoch nahezu das günstigste damals.......

Im LUXX wird gerade ein Intel Xeon X5650 für 120 Tacken angeboten. Evtl. hat ja jemand Interesse.....

X5650

Hoffe das verlinken ist regelkonform.

EDIT:



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Sata 3 Controller von Drittanbietern taugen  meistens nichts. Daher lieber das native Sata 2 des Chipsatzes  nutzen.



Musste ich auch feststellen. USB 3.0 ist jedoch ein nützliches Feature....


----------



## PCTom (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ok bin nur zufällig auf diesen Thread gestoßen und hab mir aus Neugier mal alles durchgelesen  ist gut geschrieben.
Zu den aktuellen 1366 Preisen kann ich nicht viel sagen mir schien es halt billig aber ich bin auch bei 2011 da sind andere Preise.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Musste ich auch feststellen. USB 3.0 ist jedoch ein nützliches Feature....


 
Absolut.
Eine USB 3 PCIe Karte mit Ports am Panel und einem internen 20 Pin Controller ist schnell gekauft und dann kann man auch die USB 3 Ports des Case nutzen.


----------



## Jackey555 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich nutze die USB 3.0 Ports an der Front meines Gehäuses, obwohl ich keine Zusatzkarte habe.

Zudem wäre für solch ein Stück Hardware in meinem Rechner eh kein Platz. GTX780@MK-26 und eine Soundkarte, mehr geht nicht.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist natürlich blöd.
Wie hast du die USB 3 Ports denn angeschlossen?


----------



## Jackey555 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

In der Rückwand nach hinten gelegt und an die hinteren Ausgänge des Mainboards angeschlossen.


----------



## 442 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie wärs eigentlich mit einem Dual-CPU-Board und 2 Xeon's, jetzt meinetwegen 2 Quadcores die entsprechend günstiger sind. Also sagen wird 2 Quads für ca. 130€ (X5450 X5550 .. )

Kenn mich mit Dual-CPU-Boards nur nicht so aus, wie die CPUs arbeiten, ob übertaktet werden kann und wie der Leistungszuwachs ist (beim Rendern sicherlich enorm).


----------



## Jackey555 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn du ein SR-2 nimmst kannst du sowas von übertakten.......


----------



## Knogle (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



442 schrieb:


> Wie wärs eigentlich mit einem Dual-CPU-Board und 2 Xeon's, jetzt meinetwegen 2 Quadcores die entsprechend günstiger sind. Also sagen wird 2 Quads für ca. 130€ (X5450 X5550 .. )
> 
> Kenn mich mit Dual-CPU-Boards nur nicht so aus, wie die CPUs arbeiten, ob übertaktet werden kann und wie der Leistungszuwachs ist (beim Rendern sicherlich enorm).


 
Dann sind die Quads doch teuer als Hexacore CPUs


----------



## Rabauke (11. Juni 2014)

Klasse Test, danke dafür!


----------



## Knogle (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hier nochmal ein Link zum Intel S5520HCR

New Intel S5520HCR Dual Xeon Socket 1366 EATX Server Motherboard S5520HC 0675901034791 | eBay


----------



## 442 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Dann sind die Quads doch teuer als Hexacore CPUs


 
Ein wenig, ja. Allerdings bekommt man dafür nochmal 2 Kerne bzw. 4 Threads mehr. Mich würde ja nur interessieren ob sich sowas lohnen würde.


----------



## Knogle (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Huch warte

2X 6 Kern Xeons kosten ca. 85 Pro stueck

Warum willst du dann lieber 2x 4 Kern CPUs ?^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ich finde leider hier niemanden mit einem i7 920


 
Was den Stromverbrauch angeht: Mein 3930K@4,2 GHz verbraucht laut anzeige unter Vollast 175W (NUR CPU!).
Vorgänger dieser CPU war ein i7 920@ 4 GHz (200x20), dessen Verbrauch in etwa identisch war (die ganze Plattform hat 20-30W mehr gefressen als die X79er was aber am sehr gefgräßigen X58-Chipsatz lag).

Falls das ne Rolle spielt/ergänzt werden soll: mein 3930K kommt unter Last bei 20°C Raumtemperatur auf etwa 70°C unter Dauerlast, gekühlt wird mit nem Prolimatech Armageddon + Alpenföhn WingBoost @ 800 UPM. Der 920er lag damals 5°C höher.

Wenn du noch Benches von alten CPUs von mir brauchst da hab ich noch was im Sack:

TrueCrypt Twofish-Serpent (machte ich damals um AES-Instruktionen in Hardware nicht die Ergebnisse verfälschen zu lassen):
Q6600@3,33 GHz: 140 MB/s
i7 920@4 GHz: 217 MB/s
3930K@4,2 GHz: 246 MB/s

Cinebench 10 (Single / Multi):
Q6600@3,33 GHz: 3360 / 11550
i7 920@4 GHz: 4630 / 18627
3930K@4,2 GHz: 6733 / 37938

SuperPI:
Q6600@3,33 GHz: 15,5 s
i7 920@4 GHz: 10,5 s
3930K@4,2 GHz: 9,1 s

wPrime 1024K:
Q6600@3,33 GHz: 420 s
i7 920@4 GHz: 190 s
3930K@4,2 GHz: 127 s


----------



## Knogle (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich danke dir sehr Alki 

Der 920 ist ein 6 Kerner , richtig?


----------



## FTTH (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Der 920 ist ein 6 Kerner , richtig?


 
Nein, 4 Kerne + SMT.


----------



## Knogle (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich werde die Ergebnisse spaeter mal Einfliessen lassen


----------



## Stetramp (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ein Update auf meiner Seite:

Ich habe nun das Intel Workstation Board aus den USA Bestellt. 
Dieses Board hat nämlich doch einen SPDIF Ausgang!
Einziger Nachteil ist, dass der PCIE Platz der Grafikkarte nur 8x angebunden ist.
Und aktuell auch noch keine OC Fähigkeit.

Die CPU Bestellung ist allerdings noch nicht raus. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass wir einen Mengenrabatt bekommen könnten, sofern wir gemeinsam bestellen?!
Aktuell liegt der Preis bei $80 + Einfuhr + Versand.
Ich wäre bereit eine Sammelbestellung zu organisieren, falls es sich lohnt.
Allerdings müsste die Zolleinfuhr ab 150€ etwas teurer werden?!

--> Deutscher PREIS sind aktuell 114€ hier aus Berlin für einen X5650!
--> USA PREIS sind etwa 85€!

Ein weiterer Xeon aus Deutschland müsste morgen hier eintreffen. Ich werde ihn entweder zurücksenden, oder falls Interesse besteht auf meinem Gigabyte UDR 3 Board mit USB3 ausprobieren (das ich dann wahrscheinlich veräußere).
Das soll hier keine Schleichwerbung zum Verkauf sein, aber es wäre ja absolut Cool wenn hier durch den Beitrag einiges an "getesteter" Xeon 1366 Hardware auf Wanderschaft geht. 

Ich würde mich allerdings auch so zufrieden geben, da ich dann mit einem System belohnt werde,  out of the Box "schnell" ist.


Vorteil von X58 wäre:
- USB 3.0
- Übertaktbarkeit und damit wesentlich mehr Single Core Performance
- Günstiger Speicher wenn man mehr als 12GB haben möchte
- Zwei 16x PCIe Grafikkartenplatze

Vorteil "Workstationboard":
- Auch zwei 16x PCIe Plätze (habe zuerst auf das Falsche Board gesehen)
- Mehr Kerne
- ECC Speicher sehr günstig, falls nur 12GB gewünscht werden. Ansonsten wird es schnell teuer!
- Mehr Speicherbandbreite 
- Sicher um die 60% teurer, dürfte also mit der Zusatzleistung skalieren
- bessere Netzwerkkarten


----------



## Jackey555 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ernstgemeinte Frage, will wer nen Xeon E3-1230  V3 + H87-HD3 gegen ein X58-1366er-Board und einen X5650 tauschen?
> 
> Hätte  die letzten Tage diesen Gedanken, nun bin ich überzeugt. Die Ergebnisse  mit OC sind der Hammer und der Spieltrieb kommt wieder raus...



Hol dir doch den.....



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Im LUXX wird gerade ein Intel Xeon X5650 für 120 Tacken angeboten. Evtl. hat ja jemand Interesse.....
> 
> X5650



Boards bekommst du günstig und nach dem Verkauf deiner Hardware gehst du wahrscheinlich mit einem Plus raus.


----------



## Knogle (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Ein Update auf meiner Seite:
> 
> Ich habe nun das Intel Workstation Board aus den USA Bestellt.
> Dieses Board hat nämlich doch einen SPDIF Ausgang!
> ...


 Sammelbestellung wuerde sich nicht lohnen , ganz im Gegenteil

Ab 150Euro werden nochmal zusaetzlich 20% faellig und die Einfuhrmehrwertsteuer steigt auch


----------



## Stetramp (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich wusste nicht, dass es dann knapp 40% Einfuhrsteuern sind?!

Für zwei Xeons habe ich gerade per Paypal 164€ gezahlt.


----------



## Knogle (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht, dass es dann knapp 40% Einfuhrsteuern sind?!
> 
> Für zwei Xeons habe ich gerade per Paypal 130€ gezahlt.


 
Bis 150 sinds nur 19% Mehrwertsteuer und ab 150 dann noch zusaetzlich Zollgebuehren 20% + 19% MwSt also 39% auf den Kaufpreis + Versand


----------



## Jackey555 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab eben mal Cinebench 15 durchlaufen lassen. Hasbe lediglich einen Single Score von 124 für alle Kerne 942 erreicht.

CPU läuft auf 4,2 GHz, Uncore jedoch lediglich auf 3GHz.

Ich finde es schon echt erstaunlich wie sich der Uncoretakt bemerkbar macht. Evtl. Werd ich den noch etwas hochziehen. Aufgrund der Vollbestückung mit 24GB ram hab ich die VTT Spannung jedoch eh schon ordentlich erhöhen müssen.


----------



## Knogle (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Hab eben mal Cinebench 15 durchlaufen lassen. Hasbe lediglich einen Single Score von 124 für alle Kerne 942 erreicht.
> 
> CPU läuft auf 4,2 GHz, Uncore jedoch lediglich auf 3GHz.
> 
> Ich finde es schon echt erstaunlich wie sich der Uncoretakt bemerkbar macht. Evtl. Werd ich den noch etwas hochziehen. Aufgrund der Vollbestückung mit 24GB ram hab ich die VTT Spannung jedoch eh schon ordentlich erhöhen müssen.


 Haste nen Xeon X5650?

Zieh mal den QPI Link hoch und UCLK auf 3,9Ghz und RAM und PCIe Takt auf 118Mhz


----------



## Stetramp (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jackey, könntest du mir mal sagen wie hoch deine VVT Spannung ist?
Ich habe mit 24GB ja auch große Probleme gehabt. Meine müsste bei über 1,4V liegen.
Beim Xeon ist 24GB noch lange keine Vollbestückung!
--> Dort steht ja, dass es ein I7 970 ist ;-P

Vermutlich ist das eine ganz schön große heftige elektrische Kapazität, die der Speicherkontroller da treiben muss!
Meine 4GB Module sind immerhin doppelseitig bestückt.
Einen großen Fortschritt hat es gebracht, die Referenzspannung des Arbeitsspeichers heraufzusetzten.

Vielleicht läuft der Xeon ja besser mit den 24GB.


Kann es sein, dass dieses Forum hier extrem schnell ist (Eher so in Richtung Chatt?)

@Zoll
Ich wusste nicht, dass es so viel ist. Auf jeden Fall liegt man dann mit 2 Xeon Prozessoren weit unterhalb dieser Grenze (auch wenn der Versand mitgerechnet wird!).


----------



## Jan565 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich werde morgen mal meinen 3570K @ momentan 4,4GHz auch mal Testen was der so sagt. Wenn du noch ein Paar ergebnisse haben willst, bitte. 

Dann hat man denke ich einen besseren Vergleich zu den Generationen. 

Mal gucken, vielleicht steige ich selber um, aber die Boards sind leider sehr Teuer für 1366.


----------



## Knogle (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen mal meinen 3570K @ momentan 4,4GHz auch mal Testen was der so sagt. Wenn du noch ein Paar ergebnisse haben willst, bitte.
> 
> Dann hat man denke ich einen besseren Vergleich zu den Generationen.
> 
> Mal gucken, vielleicht steige ich selber um, aber die Boards sind leider sehr Teuer für 1366.


 Ich such mal was raus


Ja wuerde gerne mehr Ergebnisse sehen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Juni 2014)

also gute bords fuer occ sind recht teuer fuer gebraucht. vernuenftiges so ab 80€

bei nem dual bord mit oc, also das sr2, kann man auch n x79 mit sechskerner fuer kaufen 

achja, scheint so, als wenn die 3,9 ghz uclk ne ausnahme sind.

mehr als 3,4ghz bekomm ich nicht gestartet.


----------



## Knogle (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> also gute bords fuer occ sind recht teuer fuer gebraucht. vernuenftiges so ab 80€
> 
> bei nem dual bord mit oc, also das sr2, kann man auch n x79 mit sechskerner fuer kaufen
> 
> ...


 Du hast auch nen X5560 :p

Der i7 970 hat jedoch nur 1 QPI Link und niedrigere QPI Link Data Rate


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Juni 2014)

der 2. link macht null aus, da auf single bords nicht nutzbar.

der linkspeed ist ja bei allen geoccten bei ueber 6,0 ghz


----------



## Knogle (11. Juni 2014)

Bei wieviel GT/s liegt dein QPI Link @ Jareck

Wuerde dann einfach UCLK auf 3,9Ghz hochziehen wenns moeglich ist


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Juni 2014)

wenn ich wuesste wie


----------



## Knogle (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Zieh die QPI Voltage mal hoch und uncore voltage


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Juni 2014)

hatte ich schon, bringt nix.

wie hoch hast du die anderen spannungen.


----------



## Knogle (11. Juni 2014)

Ich schau mal eben 

PLL Voltage auf 2.10V , QPI Voltage auf 1,3915V IOH Voltage auf 1,4V , ICH Voltage auf 1,4V , CPU differential aplitude auf 1000mV , PCIe takt bringt auch paar punkte , auf 118 Mhz und PCIe spread specturm auf enabled , und CPU clock skew 700ps und pcie clock skew auf 1000ps


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Juni 2014)

uff, das sind ja werte.
da muss ich mal schaun.
danke erst mal


----------



## Dr. med iziner (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Geiler Thread! Netter Test!  Da kommt man wirklich ins Grübeln nicht umzusteigen.


----------



## Jackey555 (12. Juni 2014)

War heute nicht mehr am Rechner. Real life klaut echt meine Zeit.....



Knogle schrieb:


> PLL Voltage auf 2.10V



Das ist ordentlich ungesund auf Dauer.

Für einen hohen Uncore kann es auch hilfreich sein den Ramtakt zu senken. Das war zumindest bei mir so. 
Fahre zZ knapp 1700@ 24/7. Wenn ich damit runtergeh geht bei gleichen Spannungen mehr Uncore. 

Evtl. kann ich das morgen nochmal testen.

Zum PCIe Takt: aus welchem Grund sollte eine Erhöhung etwas für CB bringen? Kann das nicht ganz nachvollziehen....


----------



## NerdFlanders (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schöner Test 

Einzige Kritik: CPU mit OC vs CPU ohne OC ist halt immer so eine Sache...


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Juni 2014)

Wieso das zeigt doch ob man eine neuere cpu einholen oder sogar überholen kann


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juni 2014)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Schöner Test
> 
> Einzige Kritik: CPU mit OC vs CPU ohne OC ist halt immer so eine Sache...



ja und nein.
frueher konnte man ja immer occen, jetzt muss man die teuren cpus dafuer kaufen.


----------



## Jackey555 (12. Juni 2014)

Heute langt eine K CPU und ein 100€ board.

Zu X58-Zeiten benötigte man nur die "günstigste" CPU (920 knapp 300€ bei Release) ein ordentliches Board (ab 250€) UND vor allem viel Geduld um sämtliche Spannungen, Nebenspannungen, Teiler und Frequenzen für ein optimales Ergebnis zu tunen.

Sandy Bridge wurde bei Release nicht umsonst Kinder-OC genannt.


----------



## Stetramp (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> PLL Voltage auf 2.10V , QPI Voltage auf 1,3915V IOH Voltage auf 1,4V , ICH Voltage auf 1,4V , CPU differential aplitude auf 1000mV , PCIe takt bringt auch paar punkte , auf 118 Mhz und PCIe spread specturm auf enabled , und CPU clock skew 700ps und pcie clock skew auf 1000ps



Ist es wirklich Sinnvoll auch die ganzen "unbeteiligten" Komponenten mit mehr Spannung zu versorgen. Gerade die ICH zieht auf 1,4V bedeutend mehr Strom!
Wenn der Speichercontroller der CPU aussteigt, lohnt es sich mit den Schwellwert Signalspannungen herumzuspielen. Bei mir hat ein Anheben der Schwelle sehr viel gebracht. Der Vorteil daran ist, dass ein Anheben nicht zu einem Mehrverbrauch oder Halbleiterstress führt.

Ich habe mich mal durch das Manual des Intel Boards durchgequalt. Das SM-BUS System (womit vermutlich auch der Taktgeneratur gesteuert wird) sieht relativ kompliziert aus. Vor allem weil es von einem ARM Prozessor (64MB DDR2 RAM!) gesteuert wird. Der Ganze Aufwand ist natürlich für das Remotemanagement geschuldet (bis hin zum eigenen Webserver). Im Prinzip ist es also ein komplettes Subsystem. Die Frage ist, ob man dort mal eben so "reinplatzen" kann. 
Eine so komplexe Lüftersteuerung habe ich ebenfalls selten gesehen!


----------



## Knogle (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welcher taktgenerator ist es genau?

Das evga sr2 hat ja auch so einen

Uclk abheben bringt bei westmere sehr viel


----------



## Ground (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dieses Thema behalte ich auf jeden Fall mal im Auge, insbesondere bei den Preisen, lässt mich echt mal überlegen. Was für eine Kühlung brauchen die denn für 3,6GHz+?


----------



## Knogle (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Alpenfoehn Brocken 60 unter last


----------



## Jan565 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Heute langt eine K CPU und ein 100€ board.
> 
> Zu X58-Zeiten benötigte man nur die "günstigste" CPU (920 knapp 300€ bei Release) ein ordentliches Board (ab 250€) UND vor allem viel Geduld um sämtliche Spannungen, Nebenspannungen, Teiler und Frequenzen für ein optimales Ergebnis zu tunen.
> 
> Sandy Bridge wurde bei Release nicht umsonst Kinder-OC genannt.


 
Früher reichte mal eine 30€ CPU mit einem 70€ Board wenn man kleines OC betreiben wollte. Heute muss es eine CPU bei Intel für mindestens ~200€ sein. Ich erinnere mich gerne da an die kleinen Pentium Dual Cores E2XX0, die auf einem guten Board die 4GHz gepackt haben und damit schneller waren als die schnellsten erhältlichen Dual Core @ Stock, die mal eben 200€ gekostet haben. Sowas geht heute leider nicht mehr. Außer bei AMD, die lassen einem noch die Option die kleinen zu Takten. Sogar der Sockel AM1 ist zu Takten wenn man das richtige Board hat. Ich finde diese entwicklung bei Intel sehr schade, weil ich gerne die kleinen getaktet habe um zu gucken was die großen geleistet haben. 

*Edit

Cinebench R15 getestet. 

3570K @ 4,4GHz

Single: 155

Multi: 595

TrueCrypt:

3,4GB/s


----------



## Knogle (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich danke dir Jan , werde ich hinzufuegen

Ein Alpenfoehn Brocken reicht als Kuehlung gut aus , werde ich auch bei meinem Dual CPU System nutzen

Braeuchte nurnoch den genauen Namen vom Taktgenerator , dann steht dem OC nicht viel im Weg


----------



## Stetramp (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Arbeitspeicher in Mutlisockelsystemen?

Es wird ja zwischen Unbuffered und Buffered (beides ECC!) unterschieden. Auf dem Intel Board müsste beides laufen.
Jetzt lese ich hier:
Wiki Thomas Krenn
Dass Buffered Speicher bei 5W Pro 2GB Riegel liegt. Das wären dann sage und schreibe 60W
Ist diesem Wert wirklich glauben zu schenken? Schließlich würde man dann schon einiges an Volumenstrom benötigen um den richtig zu kühlen.

ECC Buffered RAM scheint mir wesentlich günstiger zu sein, als ECC Unbuffered (zumindest bei 2GB Riegeln!).


----------



## Knogle (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Arbeitspeicher in Mutlisockelsystemen?
> 
> Es wird ja zwischen Unbuffered und Buffered (beides ECC!) unterschieden. Auf dem Intel Board müsste beides laufen.
> Jetzt lese ich hier:
> ...



Jup das kommt hin mit 5W , beim OC bis zu  7W

Nun gibts ein Update , diesmal einen uebertakteten i7 4770k mit im rennen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FTTH (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Früher reichte mal eine 30€ CPU mit einem 70€ Board wenn man kleines OC betreiben wollte. Heute muss es eine CPU bei Intel für mindestens ~200€ sein.


Der G3258 ging in einem Test mit Boxed-Kühler bis 4,6 GHz. Intel Pentium G3258 Review and Overclocking Benchmarks | Digital Storm Unlocked


----------



## Knogle (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



FTTH schrieb:


> Der G3258 ging in einem Test mit Boxed-Kühler bis 4,6 GHz. Intel Pentium G3258 Review and Overclocking Benchmarks | Digital Storm Unlocked


 
die ca. 340 Punkte sind schon ganz ok , jedoch ist diese CPU ein Spezialfall


----------



## Jan565 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



FTTH schrieb:


> Der G3258 ging in einem Test mit Boxed-Kühler bis 4,6 GHz. Intel Pentium G3258 Review and Overclocking Benchmarks | Digital Storm Unlocked


 
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel! Der G3258 ist die erste CPU seit Sandy Bridge wo das Takten einer nicht K CPU geht. Abgesehen von dem, gibt es aber keinen! Ich spreche eher davon das man einen G1820 oder so auf 4GHz oder mehr übertaktet. Aber das geht heute alles nicht mehr.


----------



## grenn-CB (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



FTTH schrieb:


> Der G3258 ging in einem Test mit Boxed-Kühler bis 4,6 GHz. Intel Pentium G3258 Review and Overclocking Benchmarks | Digital Storm Unlocked



Wenn das im Durchschnitt annährend alle G3258 schaffen ist das ein sehr guter Wert, könnte ja glatt nen Nachfolger für die Pentium Dual Core E5xxx sein.


----------



## Stetramp (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Stromverbrauch des Speichers ist doch unabhängig v

Dann wäre es doch SEHR sinnvoll für das Dualsockel system KEINEN Buffered RAM zu kaufen, sondern 12x Unbuffered Module (2,9€ Das Stück).

12x Unbuffered 1GB-> 16W  36EUR
6x buffered 2GB -> 30W 25EUR


----------



## Knogle (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Der Stromverbrauch des Speichers ist doch unabhängig v
> 
> Dann wäre es doch SEHR sinnvoll für das Dualsockel system KEINEN Buffered RAM zu kaufen, sondern 12x Unbuffered Module (2,9€ Das Stück).
> 
> ...



Mir wurde gesagt dass ECC Ram mehr verbraucht , jedoch nicht obs bei buffered oder unbuffered nen unterschied gibt


Wo haste den so guenstig gefunden? Link bitte )


----------



## Stetramp (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


Der Link stammt von dir selbst. Es ist der Macpro Aufrüst Laden hier in Berlin.
12x2,9€ sind etwa 36€

Buffered RAM wechselt teilweise auch günstig den Besitzter (einer von vielen Beendeten Angeboten)
231237928840

Bevor wir uns aber GEGENSEITIG überbieten sollen wir uns absprechen.

Zwischen Unbuffered und Buffered ist ein riesen Unterschied:

Unbuffered RAM ist im prinzip "normaler Speicher" und eben mit ECC (Fehlerkorrektur) verfügbar. Dieser wird z.b. in Macpros verbaut.

Buffered RAM ist ein Serieller Bus, bei dem auf jedem Speicherchip ein Seriell/Parallel Wandler steckt. Durch diesen Chip ist der Stromverbrauch sehr hoch, es kann jedoch wesentlich mehr Speicher angesteuert werden, auch die Wege zwischen CPU und RAM dürfen länger sein.
Diesen Speicher findet man nur in Servern. Gerade deshalb ist der Gebrauchtmarktpreis extrem niedrig.
Ich denke man kommt dort im Schnitt auf 2,5€ Pro GB bei 2GB Bausteinen (ist aber mit etwas Bietfleiß verbunden).
Am Häufigsten ist HP Speicher in der Bucht vertreten:

DDR3-RAM PC3-10600R ECC CL9 - 500202-061 / 501533-001


Man überlege sich aber mal die Kühlfläche der Speicherbausteine! 60W bekäme man nur durch einen massiven Luftstrom gekühlt (die CPU hat ja geradmal 95W und einen riesen Kühler!). 
Nicht umsonst besitzt das Intel Board eine RAM drosselung bei zu hohen Temperaturen (man kann sich aussuchen, ob es laut werden soll, oder ob der RAM gedrosselt wird).

Da mein System recht leise sein soll, muss ich auf Buffered verzichten!
Das Hier hochgeladene Foto zeigt nämlich einseitig bestückten Speicher, der meines Erachtens nur die hälfte des Stromes verbraucht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juni 2014)

also reg ecc wird tendentiell eher weniger warm als non reg, 

hab ja registred drin.
der mehrverbrauch muss also eher auch im speichercontroller entstehen...

achja, ich wuerd bei den preisen fuer 4gb ddr3 reg-ecc riegel gleich 6 4gb kaufen und gut.
vollbestueckung verhindert gern gute occ-werte.


----------



## Stetramp (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist mir aber leider zu teuer. Noch steht das OC sowieso in den Sternen...


----------



## Knogle (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nur solange bis mein Bekannter wieder zurueck ist oder ich die Bezeichnung des Taktgebers finde


----------



## Stetramp (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Könntest du mir mal kurz aktuelle Software für aktuelle Taktgeneratoren nennen? Wie verhällt es sich dort mit den Taktteilern (lassen die sich alle richtig einstellen?).


----------



## Knogle (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Werf mal ein Blick auf SetFSB oder ClockGen


----------



## Stetramp (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Set FSB Gibts es noch? Das Hab ich damals mit nem Celeron 433Mhz verwendet!


----------



## Knogle (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jup das gibts noch , und davon auch neuere Versionen 

Habe es auch vor fuer das Intel Board zu verwenden wenn ich den Taktgeber finde

/e: Habe herausgefunden das IRQ 0 der Systemzeitgeber ist , also der Taktgeber unter msinfo32.exe --> Hardwareressourcen --> IRQ --> IRQ 0


----------



## Stetramp (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Systemzeitgeber klingt jedoch für mich nach Realtimeclock?
Normalerweise werden die Taktgeber ja über SPI angesteuert und bekommen gar keine IRQ zugewiesen


----------



## Knogle (13. Juni 2014)

Die clock ist irq mit RTC Clock

Irq 1*

Btw . Das evga sr 2 nutzt den selben taktgenerator

Irq 1*

Btw . Das evga sr 2 nutzt den selben taktgenerator


----------



## Jackey555 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Willst meine Werte nicht einfließen lassen? So hätten wir noch einen 1366er Hexacore als Vergleichswert.


Nochmal Cinebench 15

Single: 124   / All:  942

Truecrypt

5,3GB/s


Alles @ 4,2 GHz, Uncore 3GHz, Ram 1686


----------



## Knogle (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mach ich heute Abend


----------



## Jackey555 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ein Traum.....


----------



## Ground (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann nochmal wer die Berechnung von 2 Xeons mit Steuer+Versand zeigen? Wenn das wirklich so ist wie es grade für mich aussieht würde ich mir dann wohl 2 Stück kaufen und einen (nach entsprechenden Tests) privat weiterverkaufen, so wie mir das hier vorkommt landet man dann noch bei nem mehr als akzeptablen Preis(und wenn ich mir die Preise meines derzeitigen Boards/meiner derzeitigen CPU bei ebay ansehe, lande ich da wohl bei weniger hohen Ausgaben insgesamt gesehen...). Außerdem mal wieder was "neues" einbauen wäre auch mal sinnvoll. Ein Mainboard wird sich wohl auffinden lassen, notfalls sitze ich halt einen Monat mit zu vielen CPUs rum xD
MfG


----------



## Knogle (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hier

Intel Xeon X5650 2.66 GHz Six-Core SLBV3 Processor (Grade A) 0675901039147 | eBay

Du kannst dem nen Angebot machen , der geht bis 90$ runter , oder 80$ dann bist du im Idealfall bei 116$ bzw. 86 Euro

@Jackey555: Dein i7 hat auch schon ziemlich starke Ergebnisse , mal sehen ob du die fehlenden 10% noch schaffst


----------



## Stetramp (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo Ground,
Schau mal ein paar Beiträge vorher. Ich habe die Kosten auch relativ gut aufgeschlüsselt.
Für das Board habe ich genau 100€ gezahlt indem ich $81 vorschlug.

Ich muss leider von einem Rückschlag erzählen:
________________________________
Gigabyte X58 UDR3 Rev 1.0
mit Adata Value RAM 1333MHz, 1,5V. Infos nachträglich hinzugefügt!
__________________________________
Der Xeon aus Berlin (wohne selbst dort) ist heute angekommen und sogleich habe ich ihn eingebaut.
Riesen Freude, als der Bootscreen zum ersten mal hochkam. Alle 6 CPU's erkannt "allet Schick..."

Dann allerdings große Ernüchterung: 

Booten nicht möglich, Rechner startet auch nicht ganz "astrein".
Häufig Fehlermeldungen, dass standard Einstellungen resetet wurden.
Natürlich habe ich vorher alle einstellungen auf Standard zurück gestellt!
Nun lief der Adata Speicher bei mir noch nie mit Standardeinstellungen gut. Schon beim I930 musste ich:

->Die RAM Spannung auf 1,62V anheben
->Die Referenzspannung auf 0,69V anheben
->Speichercontroller Spannung anheben
->RAM Takt auf 1066MHz stellen

Ich habe dann stück für Stück die alten Einstellungen ausprobiert, ohne Erfolg!

Eigentlich habe ich alle Einstellungen durch (was wirklich viele sind!) bis zum richtigen Booten habe ich die Kiste nie bekommen
Nun kann es natürlich am Zickigen RAM liegen. In meinem kleinen Server ist zwar ECC Speicher verbaut, den möchte ich jedoch nicht anrühren.
Der Xeon macht also auf meinem X58 Board keinen Sinn! 

Ich muss also auf das Multisockel System warten...

Der Xeon wandert zurück zum Händler, esseidenn hier möchte mir den jemand abkaufen (Ich habe 114€ bezahlt).

Besteht interesse an den Bench Werten einer I930CPU @ 3,85GHz (sogar manchmal mit Turbo bis 4,2GHz)?


----------



## Knogle (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hmmmm

Welches Board hast du genau?

Stell mal die Spannung fest auf 1,23V ein also CPU voltage


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2014)

welches bord hast du?


----------



## Stetramp (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe ein Gigabyte X58 UDR3 Rev 1.0
mit Adata Value RAM 1333MHz, 1,5V.
Insgesammt habe ich 6x4GB den Test habe ich aber wahlweise mit einem Riegel, bzw mit 3 Riegeln durchgeführt.

Mit der Xeon CPU komme ich ja gar nicht in Windows herein. Der Screenshot stammt vom I7.
Das Problem ist eher der Speicher, als die CPU spannung. Dieser wird teilweise auch nicht richtig erkannt.
Im Prinzip hatte ich genau die Selben probleme mit dem I7, nur dass ich jene noch irgendwie "hinbekommen" habe.

Kennt ihr euch etwas mit Netzteilen aus?
Wenn ich zwei 12V Schienen habe, wie sind die dann normalerweise aufgeteilt?
Ich würde Tippen 1x CPU 1xGrafikkarte ?

Ihr kennt das sicher, wenn nix läuft und man dann einfach keine Lust mehr hat!
Ich habe mir geschworen, dass wenn das System nicht mit den Standard Einstellungen nicht richtig zum laufen zu bekommen ist, ich es nicht weiter auf hieben und brechen probiere.


----------



## Knogle (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wieviel RAM Riegel haste aufn Board?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2014)

klingt nach pins im sockel.

noch mal raus, pins pruefen.


----------



## Knogle (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> klingt nach pins im sockel.
> 
> noch mal raus, pins pruefen.


 
Klingt plausibel


Hatte GENAU das selbe Problem mit meinem ASUS P6X58D , bzw. immernoch  aufgrund verbogener Pins


----------



## Stetramp (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Pins habe ich alle nochmal optisch überprüft.
Ich hatte auch "früher" schon die CPU erneut ein und ausgebaut.

Falls die Pins teilweise keinen genau definierten Anpressdruck mehr hätten, würde das Problem:

--> nach einem Umbau schlechter/besser sein
--> das System nicht über 2 Jahre (fast) fehlerfrei laufen

Sorry wenn ich gerade nicht so gut drauf bin, daher teile ich gleich auch noch ein wenig "Kritik" aus.
Hier im Forum wird extrem schnell geschrieben. Es ist zwar häufig sehr schön, schnell eine Antwort zu bekommen. Viele Informationen gehen aber auch zwischen den vielen 1-Zeilern unter. 

Was ich testen könnte:
Ich bestelle mir bei dem Laden 3x 1GB ECC Riegel und probiere es nochmal damit. 
Wenn diese Konfiguration laufen sollte würd ich mich zwar freuen hier im Forum sagen zu können "läuft", ich selbst würde jedoch die Konfiguration aufgrund des teuren ECC Speichers bei großen Riegeln nicht weiter fahren.

So steht meine RAM Konfiguration oben, und meine Aufzählung, was ich für die Komponenten gezahlt habe auch vor einigen Seiten. 
Bitte nimmt mir die Kritik nicht übel, ich bin ja gerade erst hier reingestolpert!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2014)

hab schon ganz krumme sockel wieder gerichtet.


schafe, des mein ud7 noch hin ist, das waere da ggf. was fuer stetramp 

edit:
lga grids sind halt nicht ganz so “fehlersicher“


----------



## Stetramp (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Normalerweise erkennt man verbogene Pins ja relativ an der andren Brechung des Lichtes.
Das Board stammt ja noch aus Zeiten, in denen der DDR3 Speicher 1,65V hatte und nicht 1,5V. 
Ich finde, es spricht auch nicht gerade für einen Hersteller, wenn es von einem Board innerhalb kurzer Zeit zwei Revisionen gibt. Da traue ich Intel einfach mal mehr "durchdachtheit" zu, die müssen aber auch nicht das OC-Potential testen.




> schafe, des mein ud7 noch hin ist, das waere da ggf. was fuer stetramp


Naja, was soll ich denn mit einem 1-Sockel Xeon System UND einem 2-Sockel Xeon System.
Ich hätte natürlich gerne mein 1-Sockel System als "alles läuft und ist getestet/gebencht" hier weitergereicht. Aber so..

Was sagt ihr denn zu der Netzteilfrage? Ich habe aktuell eigentlich ein älteres 650W Netzteil (keine so bekannte Marke, aber die Innereien sehen für mich als Elektrotechniker glaubhaft aus). Wie teile ich am besten die 2-Rails auf?
Beim Intel Board werden 4 Pins für den RAM verwendet und 4Pins für die CPU (2x8er Stromstecker). Wenn der Speicher nicht direkt auf dem Board mit der CPU verbunden ist, kann ich das Kabel natürlich nicht auf beide CPU's aufteilen.
Nun gibt's bei Caseking Adapter vom PEG Stromstecker auf den 8-Pin Stecker...

Das Problem werden ja sicher bald mehrere Hier haben, sobald sich der Trend durchsetzt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2014)

fuer ein dual x5650 system besorgst du dir besser n vernuenftiges marken-nt

als etechniker kennst du die auswirkungen von alten elkos auf regelkreise und spannungsglaettung ja 

welches bord solls denn werden?


----------



## Knogle (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Normalerweise erkennt man verbogene Pins ja relativ an der andren Brechung des Lichtes.
> Das Board stammt ja noch aus Zeiten, in denen der DDR3 Speicher 1,65V hatte und nicht 1,5V.
> Ich finde, es spricht auch nicht gerade für einen Hersteller, wenn es von einem Board innerhalb kurzer Zeit zwei Revisionen gibt. Da traue ich Intel einfach mal mehr "durchdachtheit" zu, die müssen aber auch nicht das OC-Potential testen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke mit nem Adapter duerfts klappen

Ich hol mir jedoch ein Dark Power Pro 10 650W dafuer


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2014)

hab gerade mal geschaut, die x5650 find ich in keiner supportlist.


----------



## Knogle (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Den gibts auch nicht auf der Supportlist von meinem Board


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2014)

hast du nen x5500 drauf?


----------



## Knogle (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ne nen X5650


----------



## Stetramp (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> fuer ein dual x5650 system besorgst du dir besser n vernuenftiges marken-nt als etechniker kennst du die auswirkungen von alten elkos auf regelkreise und spannungsglaettung ja



Wenn die Elkos platt sind, tausche ich die gegen gute (Panasonic FC) aus, wozu bisher gut funktionierende Hardware "wegwerfen".
Aber mal im Kopf überschlagen:
Der I7 930 verbraucht bei 3,85GHz trotz Standardspannung sicher fast 180W (+ SEHR hohe Vtt Spannung!)
Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich dazu noch 7x Festplatten verbaut.

Dann macht das Netzteil sicher auch nicht bei zwei Xeon CPU's und einer Festplatte schlapp.
Die zwei Xeon 5650 haben bei Standardtakt 190W TDP. 

Ich habe bereits das INTEL Board 5520SCR bei Ebay für $81 + Versand gekauft.



> hab gerade mal geschaut, die x5650 find ich in keiner supportlist.


Ich habe die CPU ebenfalls auf keiner Einzigen supportliste gefunden (jetzt mal absolute Hochpreisboards ausgenommen).
Es hat gibt sicher Gründe dafür, dass diese CPU so günstig ist:

-->Es bleibt ein Glücksspiel ob die Läuft
-->Sie ist von den 5xxx er CPU's einer der kleinen (der W3xxx Xeon wird z.b. viel teurer gehandelt, bei weniger Leistung!)


----------



## Knogle (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Wenn die Elkos platt sind, tausche ich die gegen gute (Panasonic FC) aus, wozu bisher gut funktionierende Hardware "wegwerfen".
> Aber mal im Kopf überschlagen:
> Der I7 930 verbraucht bei 3,85GHz trotz Standardspannung sicher fast 180W (+ SEHR hohe Vtt Spannung!)
> Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich dazu noch 7x Festplatten verbaut.
> ...


 
190W TDP?^^ die haben 95W :d


----------



## Stetramp (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Die zwei Xeon 5650 haben bei Standardtakt 190W TDP.



Vielleicht hätte ich schreiben sollen:



> Die zwei Xeon 5650 ZUSAMMEN haben bei Standardtakt 190W TDP.



Und genau DAHER frage ich mich, wie ich die 2x 12V richtig auf die zwei CPU's aufteile?
Wie wird die Spannung denn normalerweise auf die Kabelstränge verteilt?


----------



## Knogle (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Wenn die Elkos platt sind, tausche ich die gegen gute (Panasonic FC) aus, wozu bisher gut funktionierende Hardware "wegwerfen".
> Aber mal im Kopf überschlagen:
> Der I7 930 verbraucht bei 3,85GHz trotz Standardspannung sicher fast 180W (+ SEHR hohe Vtt Spannung!)
> Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich dazu noch 7x Festplatten verbaut.
> ...


 Hmmm , ich habs auf 4 Boards ausprobiert und da liefs ueberall o.O


----------



## Stetramp (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich denke mein Versuch ist aufgrund des RAM Problemes vielleicht nicht repräsentativ!


----------



## Knogle (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Overclocking wird auf den Intel Boards aber wohl warscheinlich sein


----------



## Stetramp (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Overclocking wird auf den Intel Boards aber wohl warscheinlich sein


Gibts dazu eine neue Erkenntnis?

Das mag sein, aber 135€ für ein neues Netzteil auszugeben (also etwa 1/2 der Gesammtinvestition) nur um dort noch ein paar % raus zu quetschen ist für mich nicht interessant.
Für 330€ gibts immerhin einen Dell Rechner in den zwei CPu's reingehen mit passendem silber Netzteil.

Dell Precision T5500 2x Intel Quad Core XEON E5620 2.4GHz, 6GB RAM, 2x NVS290 | eBay

Wenn die Dell nicht relativ laut wären (wobei die für die Leistung und für ein Fertigprodukt absolut ok sind) dann hätte ich mir schon längst eine solche Workstation gekauft.


----------



## Knogle (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja gibt es 

Die Intel Boards nutzen den selben Taktgenerator wie das EVGA SR-2 , und dementsprechend duerfte nix im Weg stehen

Ich werde es mal mit SetFSB probieren und weiter mit Bios modding


----------



## Stetramp (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannste mal kurz den Typ nennen, ich würde mal gerne ins Datenblatt schauen.


----------



## Knogle (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Intel ARM Prozessor mit 64MB DDR2 Ram


----------



## Stetramp (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was? Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass in der ARM CPU ein kompletter Taktgenerator sitzt.
Das Problem sind teilweise die sehr krummen Takte für die man normalerweise PLL Schaltkreise benötigt. Das ist normalerweise mit etwas Aufwand verbunden.
Es kann natürlich sein, dass Intel diese CPU so von grund auf entwickelt hat, dass darin sich ein "klassicher" Taktgenerator befindet. Aber das würde zu weit gehen.
Ich vermute, dass die ARM CPU höchstens einige Steuersignale per SPI oder I2C gibt.

Wie wäre es denn mit dem ICS dort in der Mitte:

http://www.thg.ru/cpu/intel_xeon_x5680/intel_xeon_x5680_screenshots_3_1.html


----------



## Knogle (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Irgendwie kriegt msm alles Uebertaktet also sei optimistisch


----------



## Stetramp (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ach ich habe einfach recht viel Respekt vor komplizierten Systemen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Intel ein komplettes (eigenes ?) Betriebssystem auf der ARM CPU startet und dann das Board erst bootet. 
Träum Modus an:
Cyanogenmod auf zum Surfen auf der ARM CPU als Ecosystem und fürs Holzhacken dann den rest on the fly dazuschalten.


----------



## RyuUUU (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

sehr interessantes Review für einen kurzen moment habe ich sogar überlegt mir selbst so einen Xeon zu holen, bis ich dann die preise für entsprechende boards gesehen hab.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juni 2014)

hehe, ja, also so viel billiger ist das mit den 6ern und nem guten bord nicht, zumal der gebrauchtmarkt gerad etwas leer ist.


----------



## Knogle (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mal schauen , vielleicht bietet jemand mal wieder günstige boards an.

Ist sb und zu mal auf ebay


----------



## trigger831 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gerade die Boards wie z.b. GB EX58-UD3R, Asus Rampage 2 Extreme, Asus P6T Deluxe V2 oder ASRock x58 Extreme erzielen noch gute Preise (80-120 Euro).  Man kann aber öfter auch mal nen Schnapper landen. Wenn man mal den höheren Stromverbrauch außen vor lässt, kann man mit einem übertakteten i7 920 und entsprechender Kühlung noch ziemlich gut mithalten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

naja, kommt halt drauf an wie viel man den pc nutzt
macht man das nur gelegentlich, wie ich (sitze zu min. 60% am Laptop) dann macht der mehrverbrauch quasi null aus, die gesparten euronen aber massiv.

so als investwerte 
mein x58 ud4p hab ich mit i7 920 für 104€ gekauft, inkl, 2gb corsair xms2 

mein x58 ud7 defekt für 30€

mein x58 ud3r rev2 für 70€, den xeon für 45€

2x 4gb ddr3 1333 reg-ecc für 27€ 
4x 2gb ddr3 1066 ecc für 18€
1x 2gb ddr3 1600 für 3,50€

wenn man schnapper sucht  man findet was


----------



## Stetramp (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sag mal Chris, könntest du mir nicht mal einen anderen Speicherriegel ausborgen? Dann könnte ich probieren ob mein Board mit der Xeon CPU doch läuft (sofern die Riegel nicht in Verwendung sind).
(allerdings erst, wenn das Dual Sockel Board hier ist, sodass ich nicht dauernd am Produktivsystem bastel)
LG Stefan


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hm, muss ich mal sehen,

hab einen den kannst du dann später wahrscheinlich sogar nutzen ;9

hab einen 4gb reg-ecc riegel de rmit meinem gigabytes nicht geht.
auf arbeit im server lief er wohl aber, sagt die edv.
ergo vielleicht was für dein intel?
die riegel gibts bei ebay oft um die 13€ rum
den kann ich dir rüber senden.
müsste mal neue wlp zwischen chips und heatspreader bekommen, aber sonst ok.
ansonsten hab ich bestimmt irgendwo nen 2gb riegel da.

ich komm nur n bissle weiter weg, den versand musst du leider schon übernehemen.


----------



## Knogle (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nicht alle Single cpu boards für sockel 1366 unterstützen ECC Ram


----------



## Stetramp (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ECC Riegel müsste ich bald selbst haben, was mir zum Probieren fehlen würde wäre "non" ECC Speicher.
Heute Abend biete ich auf einige 2GB Riegel. Jemand verkauft die doch glatt einzeln...

Beim Testen übernehm ich natürlich den Versand!
Vielleicht ergibt sich auch ein Schnapper bei Ebay. Mitbewohner und Freunde habe ich elider alle mit den SELBEN Speicherriegeln versorgt.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie lange die Lieferungen aus den USA dauern ?

Argh** ich hab gerade gemerkt, dass dem Intel Board der IDE Steckplatz fehlt...


----------



## trigger831 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie lange die Lieferungen aus den USA dauern ?




Per Schiff 3-6 Wochen und per Luftfracht 1-2 Wochen. Kannst dann aber auch noch auf die Zollbenachrichtigung warten...und die sind alles andere als schnell.


----------



## Knogle (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gibt aber den Service mit der Zollabfertigung bei Ebay je nach Verkäufer

Ide hab ich für 10 £ nachgerüstet via Pci karte


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ecc unterstützt meins auch nicht, die riegel gehen trotzdem.

sogar die reg-ecc


----------



## Knogle (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei meinem geht leider kein ECC Ram


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juni 2014)

hast ja auch asus  

im ernst, sollte auch samsung sein, sonst klappt das gern mal nicht.
meine samsung-module laufen, der hynix nicht.


----------



## Knogle (14. Juni 2014)

Hab nur hynix 

Auf dem asrock board läuft alles

Wenn ich das uebertaktet kriege waere es eine gute Alternative zum SR2

/e: Neue Erkentnisse

EVGA SR2 und Intel S5520HCR und SCR haben den selben Chipsatz , den selben Taktgeber (einen ARM Prozessor) und meherere Gemeinsamkeiten


----------



## PiEpS (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Geiler Test, genau das gleiche Vorhaben hatte ich mir auch schon vor paar Wochen überlegt, leider gab es fast keine brauchbaren Vergleiche, da es ja quasi schon ein Dinosaurier ist. 8)
Nun halte ich schon seit 3 Wochen nach günstigen Boards bei ebay Ausschau, aber irgendwie tut sich da nix auf. Und wenn ich über ebay.com so ein Prozi (x5650) bestellen will, wollen die das ich ne Uk Adresse angeb, bzw. wenn ich auf Deutschland als Land switch, werde ich zu ebay.de weitergeleitet und sehe das Ami-Angebot nicht mehr. Hat da wer zufällig ne Lösung?

edit: ahh Okay, hab einfach eine Fakeadresse angegeben und im Nachhinein meine deutsche als Primäre hinzugefügt. Ist zumindest das eine Problem schonmal gelöst.  Bleibt nur noch das Problem mit nem anständigen Board für unter 100 Eus.


----------



## Knogle (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



PiEpS schrieb:


> Geiler Test, genau das gleiche Vorhaben hatte ich mir auch schon vor paar Wochen überlegt, leider gab es fast keine brauchbaren Vergleiche, da es ja quasi schon ein Dinosaurier ist. 8)
> Nun halte ich schon seit 3 Wochen nach günstigen Boards bei ebay Ausschau, aber irgendwie tut sich da nix auf. Und wenn ich über ebay.com so ein Prozi (x5650) bestellen will, wollen die das ich ne Uk Adresse angeb, bzw. wenn ich auf Deutschland als Land switch, werde ich zu ebay.de weitergeleitet und sehe das Ami-Angebot nicht mehr. Hat da wer zufällig ne Lösung?


 
Hier der Deutsche Link

Intel Xeon X5650 2.66 GHz Six-Core SLBV3 Processor (Grade A) 0675901039147 | eBay


----------



## trigger831 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



PiEpS schrieb:


> Bleibt nur noch das Problem mit nem anständigen Board für unter 100 Eus.




Ich habe schon ganz gute Erfahrungen mit den Kleinanzeigen gemacht. Wenn man den Umkreis eingrenzt und sich die Ware anschauen kann, ist das schon ok. Dort gehen die Rampage Boards für ca. 100 Euro übern Tisch.


----------



## Knogle (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sonst hol dir doch ein Dual CPU Board fuer 80$  Und das sogar neu

In DE und UK lassen diese sich uebrigens gut weiterverkaufen


----------



## PiEpS (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann man da entsprechend takten(angepeilt sind ca 3,8-4,0 Ghz), ich dachte das sind dann eher Server-Boards wo das nur sehr begrenzt möglich ist oder? 2x6 Kerne -> 24 Threads, wären schon fett, leichter Overkill zwar, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.


----------



## Knogle (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



PiEpS schrieb:


> Kann man da entsprechend takten(angepeilt sind ca 3,8-4,0 Ghz), ich dachte das sind dann eher Server-Boards wo das nur sehr begrenzt möglich ist oder? 2x6 Kerne -> 24 Threads, wären schon fett, leichter Overkill zwar, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.


 
Ich gehe davon aus
Bin noch am forschen , aber das Intel S5520HCR und SCR nutzen den selben Taktgenerator und Chipsatz wie das Super Mainboard EVGA SR-2


----------



## PiEpS (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also habe auch mal bisschen nachgeforscht, aber nix interessantes gefunden, irgendwie hat keiner wirklich nen Plan weil es anscheinend auch niemand bisher probiert hat.


----------



## Knogle (14. Juni 2014)

PiEpS schrieb:


> Also habe auch mal bisschen nachgeforscht, aber nix interessantes gefunden, irgendwie hat keiner wirklich nen Plan weil es anscheinend auch niemand bisher probiert hat.


 
Genau das ist wohl das Problem 

Aber ich denke es gibt immer ein erstes mal 

Ich braeuchte nur jemanden hier im Forum der sich mit BIOS Modding auskennt

Habe nen BIOS Modder gefunden , der arbeitet jetzt erstmal was fuer das Intel S5520HCR aus


----------



## Stetramp (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das hört sich sehr gut an!
Wie konntest du ihn Überreden? Oder hat der jetzt selbst Workstationtitis bekommen?
Hast du einen ISP Programmer um das Bios wiederherstellen zu können, falls alles schief geht (ich weiß nicht ob das Bios gesteckt ist?)

Ich habe vorhin Ebay abgegraßt. Von einer Person habe ich jeweils 2GB ECC Buffered Riegel gekauft (Leider Buffered, die brauchen ja mehr Strom sodass ich fürchte normalen ECC Speicher kaufen zu müssen).
Zum Ausprobieren möchte ich aberetwas da haben.

Kosten pro Riegel 4€, habe nun 7 Riegel gekauft und halte weiter ausschau (eigentlich fehlen ja noch fünf Stück, aber vielleicht verzichte ich auch auf den Speicher oder Bestücke nur 2 Channels, was ja kaum einen Nachteil mit sich bringt)

Effektiv 2,28€ pro GB mit Versand!



> Also habe auch mal bisschen nachgeforscht, aber nix interessantes gefunden, irgendwie hat keiner wirklich nen Plan weil es anscheinend auch niemand bisher probiert hat


Ich denke das Intel Board hatte eine ganz andere Zielgruppe und war die meißte Zeit nicht wirklich merkbar günstiger als die EVGA Platine.


----------



## Knogle (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Das hört sich sehr gut an!
> Wie konntest du ihn Überreden? Oder hat der jetzt selbst Workstationtitis bekommen?
> Hast du einen ISP Programmer um das Bios wiederherstellen zu können, falls alles schief geht (ich weiß nicht ob das Bios gesteckt ist?)
> 
> ...


 
Es war damals und ist teilweise immernoch 10 mal teurer als ein EVGA SR-2 also um die 4000 Euro

Ist leider auf dem Board verloetet , aber ich werde nen eventuellen defekt wohl riskieren muessen 

Ich kauf gleich 2 weitere Boards falls eins dabei drauf geht


----------



## Stetramp (15. Juni 2014)

Wo bleibt denn der Bastelelan!

Bei zwei Boards ist das für den Heimgebrauch dann "überhaupt kein Problem" mehr:
Soic Bios auf einen Sockeladapter Löten. Sockel an das Board löten.
Funktionierendes Board Starten, Bios rausnehmen, "zerflashtes" Bios einsetzen, Bios Flash erneut ausführen -> fertig.

Falls du dir eines zerfläshst, würde ich dir ein neues Bios (das man sicher auch irgendwo für einen 10er bekommt) einlöten!

Beim letzten Mal habe ich schon überlegt, ob ich mir mal die Tools zum Bios programmieren besorge.
Da es mir an der Zeit mangelte, hab ich dann doch für 10€ ein Neues gekauft.

Ich vermute Intel hat sicher irgendwo einen ISP Port und weiß wie sie das Bios im Notfall wiederbeleben ohne es auszulöten.



> Es war damals und ist teilweise immernoch 10 mal teurer als ein EVGA SR-2 also um die 4000 Euro


Das Es mal so teuer war, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Gestaunt habe ich in der Dokumentation über die MTBF Tabelle. Solche zahlen fallen nicht einfach vom Himmel, sondern sind relativ aufwändig zu berechnen (und zu optimieren). Eine externe Berechnung des MTBF's könnte sich EVGA sicher niemals leisten ;-P


----------



## Knogle (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hoffe mal der BIOS Modder hat Ahnung und es kommt garnicht erst zu so einem Problem 

Fuer SCR ist es ebenfalls bald fertig


----------



## Stetramp (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Ich hoffe mal der BIOS Modder hat Ahnung und es kommt garnicht erst zu so einem Problem
> Fuer SCR ist es ebenfalls bald fertig



Um welche Platinen hast du denn bisher gebenten?
Wie schaut eigentlich der Idle Stromverbrauch von einem Dual Sockel System so aus?


----------



## Knogle (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Um welche Platinen hast du denn bisher gebenten?
> Wie schaut eigentlich der Idle Stromverbrauch von einem Dual Sockel System so aus?


 
Das kann ich dir am Dienstag wohl sagen 

Um Intel S5520HCR und Intel S5520SCR

Wuerdest du das Risiko in kauf nehmen und das Bios durch ein Mod BIOS ersetzen?

Eventuell ist es dann eine super Alternative zum EVGA SR2

Ich weiss da noch nicht so recht^^
Ich beschaeftige mich aufjedenfall mal mit diesem ISP Kram bevor ich das mache


----------



## Stetramp (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich würde das Board schon gerne recht schnell im Produktivbetrieb einsetzten. 
Ehrlich gesagt bin ich "zunächst" froh, wenn das System läuft. Hätte ich ein zweites Board, wäre dass aber natürlich interessant.

Die SPI Idee würde ich jedoch eher verwerfen. Letzten endes kannst du nicht ganz sichergehen ob nun der Flash nicht funktioniert, weil die Anschlüsse nicht richtig angeschlossen sind, oder es an der Software liegt.
Das wäre etwas für "Profis" die sich sehr genau mit den Protokollen auskennen.

Die Möglichkeit das Bios auszlöten und dann zu Flashen ist viel sicherer. Ich kann auf das nötige Werkzeug zurückgreifen um einen Bios Chip ohne Schaden auszubauen und wieder einzulöten.

Zum Flashen des Losen Bausteins benötigt man:
USB Programmiergerät Programmer 24 25 series EEPROM Flash BIOS CH341A Software | eBay
SOIC8 SOP8 flash chip IC Test Clips socket adapter 93CXX/25CXX/24CXX programmer | eBay

könntest du mal herausfinden, welcher Bios ROM Chip verbaut wurde?
Denke für 5€ kann man sich so ein Gerät einfach mal anschaffen. 

Stimmt es, dass du in Glasgow wohnst? Ansonsten wäre die Angelegenheit per Post ja sehr einfach zu lösen.


----------



## Knogle (15. Juni 2014)

Stetramp schrieb:


> Ich würde das Board schon gerne recht schnell im Produktivbetrieb einsetzten.
> Ehrlich gesagt bin ich "zunächst" froh, wenn das System läuft. Hätte ich ein zweites Board, wäre dass aber natürlich interessant.
> 
> Die SPI Idee würde ich jedoch eher verwerfen. Letzten endes kannst du nicht ganz sichergehen ob nun der Flash nicht funktioniert, weil die Anschlüsse nicht richtig angeschlossen sind, oder es an der Software liegt.
> ...



Jup das stimmt

Also ich werde mich mal dran wagen und das BIOS direkt flashen 

Ich denke bei dem AMI Bios ist noch so ein Boot Block vorhanden fals das BIOS kaputt ist wie bei den anderen Boards mit AMI Bios

Hier gibts grad ein guenstiges 1366 Board


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Juni 2014)

ey das wollte ich schiessen!


----------



## Knogle (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ey das wollte ich schiessen!


 
Hab den Link entfernt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Juni 2014)

wenns eh ueber budget gejt setz ichs wieder rein


----------



## Knogle (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

was setzt du wieder rein?


----------



## IluBabe (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mei da hab ich mir Mühe gegeben dir die Benchmarks sogar mit Bildchen zu schicken und nun sind die Werte noch nicht geupdated.


----------



## Knogle (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Oh tut mir leid , ist leider etwas untergegangen
Kannst du sie mir erneut schicken? Morgen werde ich dann eintragen


----------



## IluBabe (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Oh tut mir leid , ist leider etwas untergegangen
> Kannst du sie mir erneut schicken? Morgen werde ich dann eintragen


PN ist raus.


----------



## Stetramp (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Zum Dual Mainboard:

Der Chipsatz schreit förmlich nach einem ordentlichen Kühlkörper:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der ICH9R braucht sicher auch einen.

Dann ist mir noch eine zweite Sache aufgefallen.
Obwohl laut Manual bei den zwei 8-Pol Steckern die Versorgungsschinen "getrennt" sind, läuft das Board auch mit einem 4-Pol stecker.
Man spart sich also ein 2x4Pol Kabel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann habe ich noch ein anderes Foto hier aus dem Forum aufgetrieben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dort sieht man das Bios und das Bios der Verwaltung.
Der Bios Baustein sieht zumindest der Pinzahl nach  nicht nach einem normal gängigem aus. Aber ich hab mir um sonst die Mühe gemacht nach Bios Flashern zu suchen:

Das Intel Brett (zumindest die Server Variante HC!, für das SCR kann ich gerade kein Manual laden!) hat ein Dual Bios!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mal wieder Typisch RTFM 

Also ich denke die Ebay Links kann man ruhig im Forum lassen. Wenn jemand sagt ICH BIETE HIERRAUF, dann wäre man schon recht blöd den Preis weiter in die Höhe zu treiben? 
So bieten hier bald einige auf die gleichen Boards (und da jene relativ selten sind) werden die Preise steigen!


----------



## Knogle (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dual BIOS?
Das klingt gut , dann kann ja nichts schiefgehen

Das SCR ist fast baugleich und hat auch ein dual BIOS

Hab die Werte geupdated , fuer TrueCrypt kommt noch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Zu SPI:
Habe selber mal mein Bios beim Flashen unter Windows^^ unbrauchbar gemacht. Dann hab ich mir mal das Board näher angesehen und denn JSPI1 Anschluss entdeckt. Nach ein paar Minuten mit dem Durchgangsprüfer hatte ich die Pin Belegung. War ein SOIC 8 Pin Belegung aus dem Internet gesucht und los gings an VCC und GND 3,3V vom Netzteil und die anderen an den LPT Port eines alten PC. Dann gibt es das schöne Programm SPIPGM mit dem mann über dem LPT flashen kann. Bisschen Spielen muss mann sich mit den Widerständen an dem LPT Port. Mit keinen Widerständen konnte ich zwar denn Chip erkennen aber ihn nicht beschreiben bzw. hat er Müll raufgeschrieben. mit 100Ω Widerständen funzte es dann ohne Fehler und dann lief das Board wieder!


----------



## Knogle (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Intel4770K94 schrieb:


> Zu SPI:
> Habe selber mal mein Bios beim Flashen unter Windows^^ unbrauchbar gemacht. Dann hab ich mir mal das Board näher angesehen und denn JSPI1 Anschluss entdeckt. Nach ein paar Minuten mit dem Durchgangsprüfer hatte ich die Pin Belegung. War ein SOIC 8 Pin Belegung aus dem Internet gesucht und los gings an VCC und GND 3,3V vom Netzteil und die anderen an den LPT Port eines alten PC. Dann gibt es das schöne Programm SPIPGM mit dem mann über dem LPT flashen kann. Bisschen Spielen muss mann sich mit den Widerständen an dem LPT Port. Mit keinen Widerständen konnte ich zwar denn Chip erkennen aber ihn nicht beschreiben bzw. hat er Müll raufgeschrieben. mit 100Ω Widerständen funzte es dann ohne Fehler und dann lief das Board wieder!



Was hast du fuer Geraete genutzt? Kannst du mir mal nen Link senden?


----------



## Intel4770K94 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Keine Speziellen Geräte n paar Widerstände und einen alten Pc der einen LPT Anschluss hatte und ein Multimeter und einen Usb Stick mit Dos und Spipgm


----------



## Knogle (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Intel4770K94 schrieb:


> Keine Geräte n paar Widerstände und einen alten Pc der einen LPT Anschluss hatte und ein Multimeter und einen Usb Stick mit Dos und Spipgm



Wat??? 

Kannst du mir erklaeren wie ich im Falle eines nicht gelungenen Updates die Kiste wiederherstelllen kann?


----------



## Intel4770K94 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Funzt nur deswegen weil der LPT Anschluss noch einen Takt (Clock) besitzt z.B USB nicht drum braucht mann wenn mann über USB flashen will eine extra Usb flash Gerät weil da erst ein Takt generiert werden muss.^^


----------



## Knogle (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hmmm

Was koennte ich denn im Fall eines defekts machen? Also wenn das BIOS im Eimer ist?

Geht da nur einschicken ?

/e: wie reparieren die Hersteller das wieder ohne ausloeten?


----------



## Intel4770K94 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die meisten Hersteller löten einfach einen fertig Programierten Chip ein, da der Chip ja auch richtig defekt sein könnte also nicht nur die Software die auf den Chip ist sondern der Chip selber. Wenn das Bios durch einen Flash im Eimer ist, ist meist nur die Software schrott mann kann es jetzt einschicken oder über LPT flashen wenn man so einen Anschluss wie ich hat oder auslöten was ziemlich schwierig für einen Laien ist wegen SMD und dann neuflashen oder gleich einen neugeflashten kaufen und denn dann einlöten.

Bei mir hätte einschicken 20€ da ich angeblich selber Schuld war obwohl ich MSIs Live Update 5 benutzt habe^^ Haben mich an den Msi Shop verwiesen der das macht.

Aber z.B der Anschluss zum Bios bei mir ist extra für die Hersteller gemacht weil der Anschluss ein Rastermaß von 2mm die normalen Stecker haben 2,54mm und so ein 2mm Stecker ist echt schwer zu bekommen hab den nicht gefunden ich hab mir dann selber einen gefräßt aus PVC^^


----------



## Knogle (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Okay 

Geht da mit SPI also nichts?

Wuerdest du das Risko trotz Dual BIOS eingehen? Oder ist es dann Risikofrei?


----------



## Intel4770K94 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn der Chip richtig defekt ist nicht ist aber sehr selten.

Kommt auf die Ausführung drauf an. Ein Kollege hatte ein Dual Bios mit Automatischer Umschaltung also keinen Switch bei manchen gibts ja einen Schalter wo man auswählen kann welches Bios aufjeden Fall funzte bei ihm die Umschaltung nicht auf das zweite Bios und dann hat er es einschicken müssen. Er hat das OC beim flashen noch aktiviert und ist dann abgekakt während dem Flashen xD


----------



## Knogle (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenns klappt brauch ich kein SR-2 mehr


----------



## Intel4770K94 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich update mein Board sogar lieber per SPI weil es mir einfacher und sicherer erscheint und Stressfreier. Hab mir nähmlich ziemlich in die Hose gemacht als ich dachte mein Board wäre tot^^ beim Spipgm Programm kannst noch dazu das Bios auf Fehler prüfen also verifizieren mit der Bios datei das alles 100% stimmt.


----------



## Knogle (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Intel4770K94 schrieb:


> Ich update mein Board sogar lieber per SPI weil es mir einfacher und sicherer erscheint und Stressfreier. Hab mir nähmlich ziemlich in die Hose gemacht als ich dachte mein Board wäre tot^^ beim Spipgm Programm kannst noch dazu das Bios auf Fehler prüfen also verifizieren mit der Bios datei das alles 100% stimmt.


 
Was brauch ich alles um es via SPI zu  machen?


----------



## Stetramp (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

In diesem Fall ist die Frage, ob das Bios richtig ist 
Ich habe mir leider mal Arbeitspeicher "zerflasht" indem ich vergessen habe die Prüfsumme richtig zu berechnen.
Danach musste ich den RAM mit abgeklebten Kontakten einbauen und neu Flashen.

Wann hast du eigentlich dein Board bestellt? Ich habe lange nicht mehr so häufig eine Trackinginformation aktualisiert wie bei den PC Teilen jetzt.

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass man mit dem Board dann genauso gut wie mit dem SR 2 übertakten kann. So ein bischen wäre allerdings nett (z.B. durchgehend den Turbotakt).

Warten wir erstmal ab welcher Flash verbaut ist.

Die 100Ohm Widerstände sind übrigens zum Anpassen des Wellenwiderstandes. Sonst kommen am Flash Baustein keine richtigen Rechtecksignale mehr an.

Was wurde denn alles am Bios gemoddet?


----------



## Intel4770K94 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es kommt draufan welcher Flash es ist und ob du die Pins irgendwo herausgeführt hast wie ich über den JSPI Anschluss


----------



## Knogle (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> In diesem Fall ist die Frage, ob das Bios richtig ist
> Ich habe mir leider mal Arbeitspeicher "zerflasht" indem ich vergessen habe die Prüfsumme richtig zu berechnen.
> Danach musste ich den RAM mit abgeklebten Kontakten einbauen und neu Flashen.
> 
> ...



Alles was im EVGA SR-2 BIOS vorhanden ist soweit mir gesagt wurde ins Intel BIOS Gemacht

Bei beiden handelt es sich um ein AMI Bios und die Komponenten sind fast alle identisch

Ich denke aber das der Chipsatz dann noch heisser wird 

Luefter wird wohl noetig sein


----------



## S754 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Toller Artikel, hätte ich echt nicht gedacht!


----------



## Knogle (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@i744770k

Auf meinem Board sind 6 Jumper , jedoch habe ich nichts zur Jumper belegung 

Was nun?


----------



## esprimopc (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi PCGH Community 
Ich habe mir den Thread im Chip Forum durchgelesen aber da ist nix los! 
Ich hab mir den X5650 angeschafft auf nem P6X58D-E und bin extrem begeistert .
So schnell und günstig mit n bissl OCen, WOW


----------



## Knogle (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Freut mich das du nun auch hier bist


----------



## grenn-CB (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



esprimopc schrieb:


> Hi PCGH Community
> Ich habe mir den Thread im Chip Forum durchgelesen aber da ist nix los!
> Ich hab mir den X5650 angeschafft auf nem P6X58D-E und bin extrem begeistert .
> So schnell und günstig mit n bissl OCen, WOW



Wie teuer war es denn zusammen, wenn ich mal fragen darf?


----------



## esprimopc (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der ganze PC oder nur CPU+MB
Also der Prozzi hat mich ca. (umgerechnet) 80€ und das MB ca. 50€
Macht 130€ ist super günstig! 
MfG


----------



## grenn-CB (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist wirklich ein Schnäppchen, gerade das Board für 50€.
 Wurde denn das Board als defekt verkauft?


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nup aber die CMOS uhr geht nicht mit oder ohne Batterie und dann noch n bissl verhandelt


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Juni 2014)

Sehr, sehr, sehr schöner Artikel! 
Vielen Dank dafür!  

Hab mir jetzt ebenfalls nen Xeon gegönnt. Aber den X5660. 
Gab es neuwertig und Generalüberholt + 30 Tage freies Rückgaberecht + 12 Monate Garantie unverschämt günstig bei der Bucht. 

Denke so werd ich die Zeit bis der Haswell-E 8 Kerner günstiger geworden ist gut überbrücken können. ^^

@Knogle 
Könntest du mir bitte nochmal die Werte für's BIOS schicken, mit denen du den Xeon auf ca. 3,68 Ghz stabil übertaktet hast. Das wäre super.


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

Ich brauch Hilfe

Mein Dual Socket System startet nicht  Bild bleibt schwarz und es piept nach ca. 2 Minuten dann 3 mal kurz

Hoffentlich liegts nicht am RAM >.<

/e: ist der erste Start , habe noch keinen BIOS Mod

Jetzt habe ich nur 1 RAM drinnen und es piept nun nur 2 mal kurz >.<


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Moment...
Liegt am RAM, sagt zumindest Wikipedia. Bei mir wars au mal so guck mal ob beide richtig sitzen. [emoji2]. Hast du neuen RAM oder gebrauchten?


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Puhh jetz kommt was anderes

Es piept erstmal 3 Mal lang , dann 1 mal kurz , dann 1 mal kurz , dann 2 mal lang und dann 4 mal kurz und dann 4 mal lang und dann 3 mal kurz und hoch und dann 4 mal kurz und tief und 3 mal lang


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welches BIOS AMI oder was anderes?
So viele auf einmal, ohhh das müssen mehere sein.


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



esprimopc schrieb:


> Welches BIOS AMI oder was anderes?
> So viele auf einmal, ohhh das müssen mehere sein.


 Das ist ein AMI Bios ^^

Aber der POST dauert schon allein 3 Minuten und dabei blinken hunderte LEDs auf


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welches MB


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Intel S5520HCR


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich such erstmal und überleg du kannst aber mal nach der "Null Methode vorgehen" (Mach ich wenn ich keinen Plan mehr habe.)
Ruhe bewahren, irgendwas wirds schon sein und meistens findet man den Fehler 
RAM-Speicher, Grafikkarte, andere Steckkarten, und Laufwerkskabel vom Mainboard entfernen.
Nur*CPU + Lüfter + Stromkabel*verbleiben auf dem Mainboard. PC einschalten, und auf die Pieptöne achten:keine Pieptöne => Netzteil, CPU, Mainboard oder BIOS höchstwahrscheinlich defekt.es kommen Pieptöne => Pieptöne merken und*nächster Schritt.
http://www.biosflash.com/images/pfeilrunter.png PC ausschalten, und*RAM-Speicher*einbauen.PC einschalten, und auf die Pieptöne achten:keine Pieptöne => RAM falsch eingebaut.gleiche Pieptöne wie vorher => RAM höchstwahrscheinlich defekt.Pieptöne haben sich geändert =>*nächster Schritt.
http://www.biosflash.com/images/pfeilrunter.png PC ausschalten, und*Grafikkarte*einbauen.PC einschalten:es kommen Pieptöne => Grafikkarte höchstwahrscheinlich defekt.kein Bild => Grafikkarte höchstwahrscheinlich defekt.


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jetzt piept er 3x Lang


----------



## Stetramp (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schön, dass die Angelegenheit weiter geht!

Welchen Arbeitspeicher hast du verbaut?

Welches Netzteil? wie sind die einzelnen Stromschienen verteilt?

Hast du beide 8Pol Stromstecker angeschlossen (oder nur 4Pol?)

Ich könnte dir einen ECC Speicherriegel Buffered zukommen lassen.
In GB hab ich die passenden nur für 10Pfund das Stück gefunden.

Jene sind Laut intel genau so auf dem Board spezifiziert.
Es wird aber noch zwei Tage dauern, bis ich die Riegel selbst bekommen werde!

Ansonsten schau mal in aller Ruhe in das Mainual:
http://download.intel.com/support/motherboards/server/s5520sc/sb/e39530010_s5520sc_tps_r1_7.pdf
Das Ding hat immerhin einen 8bit Fehlercode!

LG Stefan


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

3x lang ist Tastatur.
Null Methode ist aber arbeitsintensiv erst mal zurückstellen.
Piept immer anders??


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



esprimopc schrieb:


> 3x lang ist Tastatur.
> Null Methode ist aber arbeitsintensiv erst mal zurückstellen.
> Piept immer anders??


 
Ja es piept immer anders , oder garnicht

Also ich denke bei den POST Fehlern piept es immer 2 mal weil dann piept es direkt beim Start

die 2 mal kurz kommen erst nach 2 minuten und sind hoeher

Das Problem ist das ich kein Bild kriege


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hast du eine GraKa drinne? Wenn ja dann nimm sie mal raus und versuch mal über die iGPU.


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ok werde ich machen

Ich lad grade mal ein Video mit dem pipen hoch


----------



## Stetramp (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Beantworte mir doch bitte mal meine Fragen!
Ohne weitere Infos können wir hier nur so in der Luft herumstochern und das hilft niemanden, der später nochmal etwas nachlesen möchte, bzw. sich durch den Beitrag kämpft.


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat sich wohl erledigt 

Das Board ist durchgebrannt 

Da ist ein grosses Loch im Board


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aus reinem Interesse, was hat der Spaß gekostet?


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mindestens 800 alles zusammen


----------



## Stetramp (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein herzliches Beileid.
Wie benötigen dann aber trotzdem noch ein paar Infos, da ich ungern mein Board ebenfalls auf Himmelfahrt senden möchte.
Bilder wären auch ganz nett ;-P

Dazu fällt mir eine alte Geschichte ein, lang war es her, da habe ich mein Mainboard für einen Athlon XP 1600 einem Freund überlassen. Der Rief mich dann am Abend an, nachdem er es eingebaut hatte, und erzählte mir, dass das Board nicht laufen würde.
Ich habe erstmal gerätzelt und dann fragte ich dann doch nach Dingen die eigentlich selbstverständlich sind.
Ich: "Hast du Abstandshalter verwendet?"
Er: "Wieso?" 
Danach hat er sich nen Mac gekauft!

Anbei eine sehr interessante Übersicht der Betriebsspannungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viele Netzteilhersteller sind weit außerhalb der von Intel empfohlenen Strombegrenzung pro Spannungsschine.
Auffällit ist dabei, dass die zwei EPS 8Pol Stecker 4! Spannungsschienen mit jeweils ca 15A haben sollten. 
Das Board Versorgt den Speicher absolut getrennt von der CPU. Wenn man dort nur einen 4Pol Stecker reinsteckt, dann könnte ich mir einen Defekt vorstellen.


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist sehr schlecht, wenn es durchgebrannt ist dann ist es extrem irreparabel. Ist da das Board oder noch mehr durchgebrannt?


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist doch nichts durchgebrannt!

Das sind andere Bohrungen  Habe gedacht da waere was kaputt gegangen , aber das sieht aus wie Bohrungen

Mein Luefter der auf dem Chipsatz war hat angefangen zu schmelzen und deshalb hats gestunken


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

Poste mal ein Bild 

http://geizhals.de/intel-server-board-s5520hc-dual-sockel-1366-a425449.html
So sollte es aussehen wenn ich das richtige erwischt hab.


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

Ja ist doch nichts kaputt 
Probiere gerade minimal config  aus , jedoch piepts immernoch 3 mal 



Stetramp schrieb:


> Schön, dass die Angelegenheit weiter geht!
> 
> Welchen Arbeitspeicher hast du verbaut?
> 
> ...



Habe 2x 8 Pin Stecker dran


----------



## Stetramp (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sorry Knogle, 
Das war ja nur eine Antwort ;-P
Ich mag zwar den Live Charakter, aber ich glaube es ist besser wenn du dich in Ruhe mal damit hinsetzt und mal keine panik schiebst (das meine ich wirklich nicht unhöflich! Irgendwie komme ich mir ein wenig altweise vor, sowas hier so öffentlich zu tippen!).
Danach dann nochmal etwas detailiert Berichten welche Möglichkeiten du ausprobiert hast mit welchem Ergebnis.
Die Fehlercodes findest du ab Seite 177!

Der Standbyverbrauch von dem Board (S3) geht ja auf keine Kuhaut:
8A auf 5V entspricht sagenhaften 40W.
Ich kenne kein Netzteil, dass diese Standbylast schafft!


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So hoert sich das an 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lD2CKmodma4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich weiß nimmer weiter es steht im internet immer nur RAM mal mit einem Riegel jede Bank probieren.


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



esprimopc schrieb:


> Ich weiß nimmer weiter es steht im internet immer nur RAM mal mit einem Riegel jede Bank probieren.


 
Okay mach ich mal , wird spassig bei 12 Stueck 

Ich bau jetzt erstmal alles aus ausser board und cpus

Wer das Piepen identifizieren kann kriegt nen preis


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du hast ja vollbestückung  
War bestimmt nicht billig der PC, aber hauptsache der fehler wird gefunden und daran denken: Nicht hetzen.
Hast du nicht nen Riegel der auf jeden Fall funzt und nur einer/zwei (wie ist des bei dual Systemen??) verwenden.
MfG


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



esprimopc schrieb:


> Du hast ja vollbestückung
> War bestimmt nicht billig der PC, aber hauptsache der fehler wird gefunden und daran denken. Nicht hetzen und ruhig bleiben!



Ja vollbestueckung mit ECC Ram ^^


Ich probier mal aus

Ich habe nie zuvor ein Mobo gehabt das mindestens 20 mal piept bei nem Fehler lol


----------



## Stetramp (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> ECC Ram



ECC Buffered oder Unbuffered? Steht der Speicher in der Kompatibilitätsliste?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Juni 2014)

Knogle könntest du mir dann bitte bezüglich meiner Frage (siehe s. 24 gaaaaanz unten ^^) ne pn schreiben.
Das wäre super. 

Natürlich erst, wenn du das da bei dir einmal geklärt hast.


----------



## Stetramp (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Könntest du uns deine genaue Quelle für den Xeon verraten?


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

Stetramp schrieb:


> ECC Buffered oder Unbuffered? Steht der Speicher in der Kompatibilitätsliste?


 
Unbuffered

Naja wenns ne kompatiblitaetsliste gaebe  Da steht nur DDR3 ECC UDIMM , RDIMM

Da gibts nochwas

CPU2 bleibt immer komplett kalt und wenn ich Diagnosekarte drinnen habe zeigt er wenn alle 2 CPUs drinnen sind 03 an , jedoch habe ich mein manual davon nicht mehr
Wenn nur CPU 2 laeuft steht da garnichts und b ei CPU 1 steht da 03


----------



## Stetramp (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei 12 Riegeln. Da stehen die Chancen leider relativ schlecht, zumindest was ich bei Hardwareluxx aufgeschnappt habe (der eine Benutzer hat ja mindestens 10Server mit einer ähnliche Xeon Bestückung).

Es gibt übrigens eine Kompatibilitätsliste: 
http://download.intel.com/support/m.../intelserverboards5520hctholfinal12032013.pdf
Sobald einer deiner Komponenten dort nicht ausgeführt ist, erlischt in diesem Forum der Support  ;-P


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Juni 2014)

Stetramp schrieb:


> Könntest du uns deine genaue Quelle für den Xeon verraten?



Ansonsten guckst du hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Intel-Xeon-X..._Elektronik_Computer_CPUs&hash=item258fa809e3

Da hab ich meinen gekauft.


----------



## Stetramp (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja das ist ein guter Laden! Meinen Xeon habe ich aber zurück gesendet, da ich er auf meinem Board mit meinem RAM nicht lief (und kurze Zeit später schon die USA Bestellung raus war).

Ich habe mir den folgenden RAM in der Bucht ersteigert:

"MT18JSF25672PDZ" Dieser wird von HP verwendet und ist günstig zu bekommen. Laut Kompatibilitätsliste kommt es aber auf jeden Buchstaben an


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

Mein RAM ist dabei 

Aber ich probier mal Hynix ECC Ram

Was mich irritiert ist das die CPU Kalt bleibt

/e: bei Hynix das selbe

Weiss jemand was zur Jumper Configuration? Vll ist irgendwas ja deaktiviert oder so


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

Hast du keine Anleitung? Wenn nicht schick ich dir den Link aber die Jumper sind nur wegen BIOS Reset.

Hat das wegen den Rams nicht geholfen


----------



## Stetramp (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

http://download.intel.com/support/m.../sb/e39528007s5520hc_s5500hcvqsugfront_ol.pdf


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



esprimopc schrieb:


> Hat das wegen den Rams nicht geholfen


 
Leider nicht

Habe auch NON-ECC ram genutzt , aber dann gabs garkein piepen 

Meine Diagnosekarte zeig 03 an , jedoch fehlt mir das manual 

Ich muss irgendwie den 2ten Sockel aktivieren , jedoch kp wie


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist das was stetramp gepostet hat nicht die Anleitung?
Nein das ist die vom MB da steht was über Jumper. Ist der auf BIOS recovery oder auf was ist der eingestellt.


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was ist Auxilary Signal Power????? So nen Stecker hab ich nicht

Der steht auf der Anleitung und ist wohl notwendig


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der ist nicht zwingend notwendig! Auxiliary signal power detail? - Intel - Motherboards
Ist ein 5 Pin Kabel.


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

So , es piept nichtmehr so gestoert wie auf dem Video sondern nun nur 3 mal

Die Diagnostic LEDs sind alle Gruen , aber 2 leuchten nicht auf


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Steht da was drunter? Auf jeden Fall sind wir weiter als vorher, das ding kriegen wir zum laufen!


----------



## Stetramp (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> The TPS is a good reference book, but not something I would recommend for a easy bed time reading.
> Strange that you see the same type behavior with different mother board and different power supply.
> The Intel board error is indicating that power good never comes up so that the board does not start fetching code from BIOS.
> (Stop me if I get too detailed)
> ...



Das kommt aus einem anderen Forum. Immerhin ist es interessant zu lesen, dass das Board gar nicht richtig startet (auch nicht die CPU) wenn das Netzteil nicht richtig angeschlossen ist.
Kannst du mir mal den Fehlercode der LED's hinten geben. Das ist ein 8bit Code und da ist es wichtig welche LEDs an sind und welche nicht (MSB oder LSB??)


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ne da steht leider nichts drunter 

Die Warnung LED leuchtet jedoch nicht

Also ich denke es ist der RAM oder die CPU

Es ist grad kein RAM drinnen und es piept so wie mit RAM

Oder der 2 Sockel ist irgendwie hin


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Lässt sich die Kiste nicht mit 1 CPU betreiben?? Ich glaub der 2 Sockel ist hin oder so. Auch mal strom überprüfen.


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja das Power Good Ding leuchtet auf und auf dem Video seht ihr ja auch das die LEDs alle blinken
Meine Diagnosekarte ist bei dem Ding wohl sinnlos weil die immer das selbe anzeigt 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lD2CKmodma4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bingo88 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Oder der 2 Sockel ist irgendwie hin


 Dann müsste es aber mit nur einer CPU laufen (in Sockel 1). Umstellen muss man bei modernen Boards eigentlich nichts mehr, die kriegen das selber mit. Früher musste man ab und an noch was konfigurieren oder sogar Dummy-Module einbauen.


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ES FUNKTIONIERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was wars!


----------



## Stetramp (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist ja Klasse!

Dann ab ans Mod Bios, solange der Adrenalinpegel noch hoch ist ;-P

Nochmal zu den LED's:
Die machen einen Binärcode von Links nach rechts (also Oben nach unten) gesehen.  0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 ist z.b. ein möglicher Fehlercode (in Hexadezimal 01).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Das ist ja Klasse!
> 
> Dann ab ans Mod Bios, solange der Adrenalinpegel noch hoch ist ;-P
> 
> ...


Klasse, ich will umbedingt dazu alles wissen! Benchmarks etc.


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das Board funkt nicht mit ECC Ram , nur Non-ECC obwohl da drauf steht das Non Ecc nicht geht

Und 2. Nachdem ich meine Diagnosekarte rausgemacht habe gings sofort  der mochte die wohl nicht


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Diagnosekarte hat eher geblockt


----------



## Stetramp (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Das Board funkt nicht mit ECC Ram



Könntest du mal die genaue Bezeichnung oder ein Foto von dem ECC RAM einstellen? Mich würd interessieren ob der wirklich nicht auf der Liste steht?
Vielleicht war es ja die Fehlermeldung EE (das wären 2 LED's aus!)


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also die beiden habe ich im Angebot an ECC

Von dem Hynix hab ich 6 Stueck und vom Micron 12

Beide gehen nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soviel Aehnlichkeit zwischen dem und dem EVGA bestehet doch nicht , da der POST bei dem Intel Board bei jedem Start 2 Minuten dauert lol

Also geduldig muss man schon sein beim Start


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hauptsache es geht an!


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Im bios muss man einstellen auf welcher Höhe sich das System befindet also z.b  4000fuss


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hä wieso denn dass


----------



## Stetramp (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist doch Logisch:
Die Intel leute haben die Lüfterregelung (solange man die original Intel Lüfter nimmt) genau ausgerechnet, wie viel Volumenstrom benötigt wird um den Rechner zu kühlen.
Auf 4000M Höhe ist es mit dem Kühlen dann schon etwas schwerer aufgrund der dünneren Luft.

Übrigens hat intel NIRGENDWO geschrieben, dass nicht ECC Speicher NICHT gehen würde ;-P

Beide Riegel sind auf der Liste!
Ich vermute mit nur einer Sorte hast du es schon probiert?
Hast du es auch mal mit nur einem Riegel pro CPU ausprobiert?

Du kannst auch mal in den System Event Log schauen, was dort steht. Vielleicht steht dort genauer, welcher Fehler beim Booten vorkam.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da es den Speicher ja für 2,9€ pro Riegel gibt, dürfte der für viele interessant sein.


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

Mach ich gleich mal

Ich  installiere gerade Win 8 , dauert aber ne Ewigkeit
Dannach mach ich das mit dem RAM

Der Chipsatzkuehler wird immer mega heiss , deshalb habe ich nun nen 85db Luefter mit 9000Rpm da drauf


----------



## bingo88 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

BTW Ich habe noch kein echtes Serverboard mit kurzer POST-Dauer gesehen, 2 Minuten ist nicht wirklich ungewöhnlich. Geht auch noch länger (Hardware RAID Controller genehmigen sich manchmal auch noch was zusätzliche Zeit). Mal eben rebooten ist da nicht


----------



## Stetramp (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hoffe das Workstation Board (SCR) ist etwas schneller beim Booten.
Laut dem Intel Powermanagement Tool schluckt das Board etwa 60W.
Die Dokumentation von Intel ist wirklich fabelhaft!

Solange sich dein System nicht so bei der installation anhört:
SunFire X2100 Server - Noise level during installation - YouTube


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

Weiss ich nicht , koennte hinkommen von der Lautstaerker her 

Kann man den POST irgendwie abkuerzen? Habe noch nen LSI 9211 8i drauf

Soooo.... Erster Cinebench @ 2,66Ghz und 1322 Punkte ))) Das geht ueeebelst schnell


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Knogle
 War das der Cinebench R15?


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

Ja R15

Ich mach nun TrueCrypt

AES bei Truecrypt ist nur so gut wie beim single Core X5650 und liegt bei 5,4GB/s


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ja R15
> 
> Ich mach nun TrueCrypt



Hätte nicht gedacht das der auf 1300 Punkte kommt, mein Core i5 2500 schafft da nur ca. 500 Punkte, heißt also das der ja mal gut 2,6x schneller ist.
 Könnte doch ziemlich interessant sein, aber mir ist das Risiko mit dem Mainboard zu groß, abgesehen davon hab ich nicht wirklich das Geld da auch nochmal was zu investieren.


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der einzelne Xeon waere doppelt so gut @ 3,68Ghz mit 1039 Punkten


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

Mir reicht schon 1 xeon 5650 und das mit dem Board ist eine schwere geburt gewesen, deshalb ist mir das auch zu teuer.

Aber das ist was für erfahrene Bastler Profis


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Der einzelne Xeon waere doppelt so gut @ 3,68Ghz mit 1039 Punkten



Achso das waren zwei, dachte schon erst das es nur einer war.

 @esprimopc
 Die Sockel Pins wieder gerade zu biegen z.B. wäre auch nicht wirklich was für mich, da würde ich mehr kaputt machen als reparieren.


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Achso das waren zwei, dachte schon erst das es nur einer war.
> 
> @esprimopc
> Die Sockel Pins wieder gerade zu biegen z.B. wäre auch nicht wirklich was für mich, da würde ich mehr kaputt machen als reparieren.


Tut mir leid aber dazu hab ich nicht die Finger[emoji1]
Weiß nicht ob er den 2. Zum laufen gebracht hat. Zumindest war das das ziel.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja das gleiche Problem habe ich auch, mir ist bisher auch eigentlich keiner bekannt gewesen der das kann.


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vielleicht mit Pinzette? Aber inzwischen kenn ich Knoggle ein bisschen der gibt nicht auf.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Da muss man dann aber schon richtig Feingefühl haben um das zu schaffen, wäre nicht so wirklich was für mich.


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es laufen beide  nun fehlt nur noch OC


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na dann viel Spaß [emoji41]
Eine Frage, hast du da Standard CPU Lüfter drauf (z.B. HR 02 Macho) oder muss man da spezielle nehmen?


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Standard also Brocken


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Achso, ok.
Ich denke Spieletechnisch noch die richtige GraKa und du hast ein paar jahre ruhe oder?[emoji6]


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja

Aber dual cpu Systeme tuh ich mir vorerst nicht an


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hast ja schon 1 reicht, dass das eine schwere geburt war steht außer frage ich mein halt.
Das Schlimmste was ich mir angetan habe war der besl mod um meinen Pentium zu übertakten da musste man bestimmte pins mit silberleitlack verbinden und dann lief der Pozzi mit 256 als Standard FSB statt 200, war immerhin fast 1 Ghz.[emoji2]


----------



## Klutten (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe in diesem Thread über 15 Doppelposts beseitigt! Jeder ab jetzt folgende Doppelpost resultiert umgehend in einer gelben/roten Karte. 

So schwer kann es ja nicht sein, den "Bearbeiten"-Button zu nutzen.


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe in diesem Thread über 15 Doppelposts beseitigt! Jeder ab jetzt folgende Doppelpost resultiert umgehend in einer gelben/roten Karte.
> 
> So schwer kann es ja nicht sein, den "Bearbeiten"-Button zu nutzen.


Hi,
ich bin neu hier, was meinst du ganz genau mit Doppelpost ich vermute 2x untereinander zu posten oder?
Oder 2x dasselbe untereinander oder beides? Ich glaub die frage ist blöd aber es gibt nur dumme antworten keine dummen fragen[emoji6]
MfG


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich nutze das System aufjednfall für Spiele etc.


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ich nutze das System aufjednfall für Spiele etc.


Gut so! Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Gerät und viel erfolg beim OC.
MfG


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nächstes Projekt : quad socket westmere-ex system


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Woher willst du das Geld für sowas nehmen bitte!


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich finde bestimmt was in der Bucht


----------



## bingo88 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Quad-Sockel sind sehr rar und sehr teuer, selbst in der Bucht (außer vielleicht wenn es uralt ist). Zumal die für Spiele noch ungeeigneter sind als Dual-Sockel. Wenn es dir nur um Kerne geht musst du auf Erweiterungskarten setzen: Das Linux auf dem Xeon Phi hier meldet mir 60 Kerne/240 Threads  Billig ist das aber auch nicht bei nem Stückpreis von knapp 2k € (+ restlicher PC)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Juni 2014)

esprimopc schrieb:


> Vielleicht mit Pinzette? Aber inzwischen kenn ich Knoggle ein bisschen der gibt nicht auf.



nein, pinzette ist purks, micro flachschraubendreher oder skallpell gehen deutlich besser.
damit kannst du besser durch die riehe “rutschen“ und den pin sauber korrigieren.

ist aber wirklich nur was fuer leute mit ruhiger hand.

das lga1155 (ecs z77 golden...) was ich geschenkt bekommen hab, hab ich so repariert.

15min arbeit fuer ein bord mit ueber 100€ restwert.


----------



## Stetramp (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

[\QUOTE]Na dann viel Spaß
Eine Frage, hast du da Standard CPU Lüfter drauf (z.B. HR 02 Macho) oder muss man da spezielle nehmen?[/QUOTE]

Standard Lüfter als Antwort von Kogle stimmt nicht ganz! Auf dem Board sind in der Backplane Gewinde. Ich weiß leider noch nicht welches. Der Brocken scheint man wohl genau in diese Gewinde drehen zu können, andere Kühler habe jedoch andere Befestigungsmethoden und funktionieren nicht.
Die Click und Fertig (weiße Widerhaken) Kühler funktionieren definitiv nicht.
Ich hoffe darauf, das mein Ninja passt. Sonst muss mir Gewindestange kaufen (hoffentlich ist es metrisch!).

Knogle, hast du die Maschine denn mittlerweile mit dem "günstigen" ECC Speicher am Rennen?

[\QUOTE]abgesehen davon hab ich nicht wirklich das Geld da auch nochmal was zu investieren[/QUOTE]


Das System ist ja defintiv ein Exotensystem. Ich glaube das ist aucn der einzige Grund, weshalb ich es baue.
Man muss sich vor Augen halten, dass die Komponenten gar nicht so teuer sind!
Angenommen du fängst mit einem Xeon und 6GB Speicher an, so landest du bei gerademal 200€
Jetzt ziehtst du den Widerverkaufspreis des I5 mit deinem Board ab, und landest bei einem Upgrade was sicher weniger als 100€ entspricht.
Erst recht, wenn man im Moment noch ein Single 1366 System sein Eigen nennt.
Falls du jetzt schon viel Speicher (NON ECC) hast, sogar noch weniger.
Knogle hat den Themennamen wirklich richtig gewählt, es ist ein GEHIEMTIPP.
Da die CPU Entwicklung wirklich sehr flach geworden zu sein scheint, kann alte Hardware immer noch etwas leisten!


----------



## bingo88 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> nein, pinzette ist purks, micro flachschraubendreher oder skallpell gehen deutlich besser.
> damit kannst du besser durch die riehe “rutschen“ und den pin sauber korrigieren.


 Ich hab drei Pins bei meinem dual Sockel F Board mit einer Büroklammer wieder gerade gebogen . Die waren nur minimal verbogen, das reichte aber für kontinuierliche Speicherfehler (EDAC errors unter Linux).


----------



## esprimopc (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hoffe ich muss sowas nie machn..... Am Ende wär noch mehr kaputt als ich helie mach.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Juni 2014)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich hab drei Pins bei meinem dual Sockel F Board mit einer Büroklammer wieder gerade gebogen . Die waren nur minimal verbogen, das reichte aber für kontinuierliche Speicherfehler (EDAC errors unter Linux).



ist f 771?, dann sind die pins bei lga1366 ubd vor allem 1155 ubd 2011 deutlich feiner.


----------



## Knogle (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein P6X58D-E 1366 hatte auf extreme viele verbogene Pins und als ich einen Pin gerade druecken wollte bin ich von der nadel abgerutscht und seitlich mit der Hand in den Sockel rein 

Deshalb kleben Blut und Schweiss an diesem Ding


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Juni 2014)

wo rohe kraefte sinnlos walten


----------



## Knogle (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich denke das System ist aktuell so schwach da es nur single-channel nutzt
Habe in Truecrypt immer so um 5 GB/s und bei der single CPU bei triple channel 5,4GB/s 


Der ECC Ram laeuft leider nicht , auch wenn nur 1 Riegel drin ist

Ich Weiss nicht warum


----------



## NuVirus (18. Juni 2014)

Denkt ihr es lohnt sich noch mein altes Gigabyte X58 UD7 einen neuen Xeon 6-Kern zu gönnen, Kühler ist ein Thermalright Ultra120 Extreme und aktuell ein i7 920@3,8Ghz D0 Stepping war das glaub ich.

Falls es den mal günstig gibt, als Ersatz PC im Keller und für LANs würde ich den noch verwenden.


----------



## bingo88 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ist f 771?, dann sind die pins bei lga1366 ubd vor allem 1155 ubd 2011 deutlich feiner.


Nein, das ist für AMD Opterons mit 1207 Kontakten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Juni 2014)

bingo, ah ok.

nuvirus, welche revision vom ud7 hast du?


----------



## NuVirus (18. Juni 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> bingo, ah ok.
> 
> nuvirus, welche revision vom ud7 hast du?



Müsste die erste sein von Dez 2009 auf jedenfall nicht 2.0


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Juni 2014)

da koennte es eng werden mit den x-xeons, da steht nichtmal die x5500 reihe drin


----------



## Knogle (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Xeons kamen aber mitte 2009 raus

Mein P6X58D ist da aelter odas das P6T


----------



## NuVirus (18. Juni 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> da koennte es eng werden mit den x-xeons, da steht nichtmal die x5500 reihe drin



Hmm seltsam finde ich auch schwach für nen 250€ Board. Der i7 6-Kern wird aber unterstützt...


----------



## Knogle (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann geht auch der Xeon X5650

Mein Board unterstuetzt angeblich auch keine Xeons


----------



## esprimopc (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja beim meinem Asus auch da ist aber egal gewesen (wusste das knoggle den auch hat)
Wenn der i7 unterstützt wird dann der xeon bestimmt auch vllt. Durch bios update


----------



## NuVirus (18. Juni 2014)

http://www.gigabyte.de/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3251

F9a Bios ist drauf, das ging nur unter Windows zu flashen was ich eigl vermeiden wollte xD.


Ist die Liste, aber die Frage ob es sich lohnt wurde noch nicht beantwortet. 

Vorteile wären, 32nm und 6-Kerne und evtl besserer OC. 

Wie gesagt eigl nur 2. PC den ich in den Keller stellen will um zu Zocken wenn es in meinem Dachgeschoss mal wieder unerträglich heiß ist.  Später soll meune GTX 670 rein, aktuell 6GB 1600er RAM und i7 920@3,8Ghz


----------



## esprimopc (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Lohnt sich für 100€ auf jeden fall


----------



## NuVirus (18. Juni 2014)

Kk mal schauen ob ich den günstig irgendwie bekomme es eilt ja überhaupt nicht. Den alten kann ich ja auch noch günstig verticken also sollte es kein Problem sein. Hoffentlich läuft er dann auch wirklich ohne offizielle Unterstützung. 

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## Knogle (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



NuVirus schrieb:


> GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket 1366 - Intel X58 - GA-X58A-UD7 (rev. 1.0)
> 
> F9a Bios ist drauf, das ging nur unter Windows zu flashen was ich eigl vermeiden wollte xD.
> 
> ...


 Und Leistung die 50% groesser ist als bei einem uebertakteten i7 4770k @ 4,2Ghz


----------



## esprimopc (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Und Leistung die 50% groesser ist als bei einem uebertakteten i7 4770k @ 4,2Ghz


Stimmt genau, kann ich bestätigen!
Der hat vor 5 Jahren 1200€ gekostet!


----------



## Knogle (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Weiss jemand was ich machen kann wegen des RAMs?

/e: Ohne HT schaffen die beiden Xeons gerade mal 900 Punkte lol


----------



## Stetramp (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auf meinem UD3R lief der Xeon jedenfalls nicht stabiel mit meinem RAM (der I920 tat dies zunächst auch nicht). Es muss also erst herausgefunden werden, welche Boards wirklich mit einem Xenon laufen. Auch Bios Updates hat es bei den wenigsten Boards gegeben. Schließlich pflegen einige Hersteller alte Platinen nicht mehr.
Anders herum wird auch ein Schuh draus: Würde in der Kompatibiltitätsliste der Xeon stehen, würde kaum jemand noch 300€ bei Ebay für einen i980 hinlegen.
Die CPU's sind ja nur DESHALB so günstig, weil sie auf keiner Liste normaler Konsumerboards  stehen.

Ich schlage daher vor, auf der ersten Seite eine Liste zu erstellen mit Board + Bios + RAM.

Mit dem Arbeitspeicher auf dem Intel board bin ich wirklich etwas ratlos! 
Ein Bios Reset hast du sicher schon durchgeführt oder?
Wie hast du die Speicherbänke denn in deinen Test's belegt?
Welchen Post Code hattest du denn nun? Könntest du nochmal alle LED's von oben bis unten ablesen?
Läuft der Speicher denn mit einer CPU?

Bitte führe nochmal übersichtlich auf, was du genau wie, mit welchem Ergebnis getestet hast.
Ansonsten steht mein Angebot natürlich, dir anderen Speicher zuzusenden, solange wir irgendwie die Versandkosten fair teilen.


----------



## Knogle (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Speicher funktioniert nun irgendwie doch 

Wenn ich non ECC Ram bentuzte zeigt CPU Z und andere Programme nur Mist an , sobald ich aber ECC Ram nutze wird der Bus Speed und mehr angezeigt

Also der Xeon funktioniert bei ALLEN Asus 1366 Boards 

Habe nun vollbestueckung beim intel

/e: diese Piepfolge von 20 mal piepen stand fuer : Fehler in den ersten 64kb des Rams
/e2: Triple Channel macht in Truecrypt viel aus.. hab nun mit 2 CPUs statt den anfaenglichen 5,4GB/s nun bis zu 9.0GB/s


----------



## IluBabe (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei  9.0GB/s müsste nur noch ne 10GB/s M.2 Schnittstelle auf dem Board sein.


----------



## Stetramp (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Der Speicher funktioniert nun irgendwie doch



Mir fällt da auch ein kleiner Stein vom Herzen, schließlich muss dat Ding bei mir ebenfalls rennen.
Vielleicht war ein RAM Riegel nicht ganz eingerastet und/oder die Kontakte etwas verstaubt.

Du könntest ja mal zum probieren einen Tag lang Memtest laufen lassen und anschließend im Bios schauen, ob es Fehler gab (also ECC fehler, nicht offensichtliche bei MEMTEST angezeigte).
Aber andererseits, wäre nicht genau jetzt Zeit für's Modbios?

Übrigens dürfte die Lüftersteuerung jetzt auch bei dir besser funktionieren. Wenn der RAM nämlich keinen Temperatursensor hat, dann wird aufgedreht ;-P
Kennst du eigentlich Speedfan? Falls Speedfan auf dem Board läuft (nicht als Anzeigetool, sondern wirklich zur Kontrolle der Lüfter), wäre das eine riesige Erleichterung für mich!
SpeedFan - Access temperature sensor in your computer


----------



## IluBabe (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Mir fällt da auch ein kleiner Stein vom Herzen, schließlich muss dat Ding bei mir ebenfalls rennen.
> Vielleicht war ein RAM Riegel nicht ganz eingerastet und/oder die Kontakte etwas verstaubt.
> 
> Du könntest ja mal zum probieren einen Tag lang Memtest laufen lassen und anschließend im Bios schauen, ob es Fehler gab (also ECC fehler, nicht offensichtliche bei MEMTEST angezeigte).
> ...


Als Alternative für nen Ram-Stresstest soll doch das Intel Extreme Tuning Utility gut geeignet sein.


----------



## Stetramp (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das Problem alle Windows Programme müssen ja auch über das Windows Speichermanagement gehen.
Ein Speichertestprogramm kann zwar den Speicher viele male hintereinander vollschreiben, du weißt aber nie, ob das nicht immer die selben Speicheradressen waren.
Der Vorteil von Memtest (beim Boot von USB) ist ja gerade, dass dieses Programm jede Speicherzelle "punktgenau" ansteuern kann und demnach Fehler auch besser findet.
Wenn ich einen Rechner neu Zusammenbaue ist das eigentlich immer das Erste was ich laufen lasse.


----------



## Knogle (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Mir fällt da auch ein kleiner Stein vom Herzen, schließlich muss dat Ding bei mir ebenfalls rennen.
> Vielleicht war ein RAM Riegel nicht ganz eingerastet und/oder die Kontakte etwas verstaubt.
> 
> Du könntest ja mal zum probieren einen Tag lang Memtest laufen lassen und anschließend im Bios schauen, ob es Fehler gab (also ECC fehler, nicht offensichtliche bei MEMTEST angezeigte).
> ...


 
Speedfan laeuft ... jedoch sind da soviele Temperatursensoren so das nur einige angezeigt warden
Der RAM hat Sensoren also zumindest der ECC Ram





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier neue Truecrypt Ergebnisse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Meine Truecrypt werte fürn i7 4770k @ 4,5GHz traust dir nicht einfügen?


----------



## Knogle (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannst du mri die nochmal nennen? 

Schafft der auch 9,0GB/s ? :p

Bald kommt das Mod Bios drauf


----------



## Intel4770K94 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

5,1GB/s nein nicht ganz xD


----------



## IluBabe (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Intel4770K94 schrieb:


> 5,1GB/s nein nicht ganz xD


 
Nur? Die Werte die ich Knogle geschickt hatte, waren 5,3 GB/s.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komisch das es so auseinander läuft auf 4,5GHz. Hast du zufällig den RAM nur auf 1600er laufen und nicht übertaktet?


----------



## Knogle (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich denke das dual CPU System hat viel potential 

Wenn ich da nun 1Ghz mehr drauf haue und damit wie beim X5650 100% mehr rauskriege waere das super


----------



## Aslinger (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nicht schlecht, aber mir reicht der 920er noch. Alles läuft super, liegt wohl an der schnellen Graka.

Der Haswell-E mit 8 Kernen wird der Nachfolger werden. Ob er jetzt 1000€ kostet oder nicht. Nach über 5 Jahren muss wieder mal was neues her.


----------



## Jackey555 (18. Juni 2014)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=1026019
Intel Xeon DP X5650, 6x 2.67GHz, Sockel-1366

Xeon X5650 für 105€ inkl. Versand im Luxx. Guter Preis.....


----------



## Knogle (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

schlag doch zu jackey


----------



## esprimopc (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

... solang es nicht ein anderer tut


----------



## Jackey555 (18. Juni 2014)

Hab einen 970er. Sehe da kaum Sinn....


----------



## Knogle (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist doch nur nen 4 Kerner


----------



## esprimopc (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und ein xeon x5650 ist min. doppelt so schnell als ein i7-4770K


----------



## IluBabe (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



esprimopc schrieb:


> Und ein xeon x5650 ist min. doppelt so schnell und hängt nen übertakteten i7-4770k ab


Aber nur der Rechenleistung nach im Multiprozessorbereich!


----------



## Jackey555 (18. Juni 2014)

Nee 6 Kerne + HT


----------



## esprimopc (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und in Spielen und überall auch ohne 2 cpus
Musst aber halt OCen sonst hast du eher i7-3770 niveau.
Was aber hoch sehr hoch ist


----------



## Jackey555 (18. Juni 2014)

Leute informiert euch mal bevor ihr irgendwas postet......


----------



## Stetramp (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Danke für den Speedfan Screenshot.
Leider scheint man dort keine Lüfterdrehzahlen verändern zu können.

Die Xeons werden ja eher noch günstiger werden, also kann man entweder irgendwann wechseln oder dann doch einen anderen Sockel nehmen.
Ich würde eher einen Xeon mit Rückgaberecht kaufen, als einen Xeon von privat. Einfach weil man keine Garantie hat, dass es läuft.

So sieht Speedfan bei mir aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann die geschwindigkeit vom Grafikkartenlüfter regeln (wird aber falsch angezeigt!) und beide PWM Lüfter.
Eigentlich läufen alle Lüfter im Idle Betrieb unterhalb von 600U/min.
Wenn das Intel Board nicht steuerbar ist, muss ich mir einen Mikrokontroller so zurechtbiegen, dass die Lüfter im Idle Betrieb eben so langsam laufen.


----------



## esprimopc (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Leute informiert euch mal bevor ihr irgendwas postet......


Hä wieso? Hab ich was falsches gesagt?


----------



## Knogle (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Danke für den Speedfan Screenshot.
> Leider scheint man dort keine Lüfterdrehzahlen verändern zu können.
> 
> Die Xeons werden ja eher noch günstiger werden, also kann man entweder irgendwann wechseln oder dann doch einen anderen Sockel nehmen.
> ...


 
Laeuft dein Intel S5520SCR nun?


----------



## Stetramp (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Leute informiert euch mal bevor ihr irgendwas postet......



Dual CPU ist doch etwas ganz anderes als EINE Cpu mit vielen Kernen.
Es ist nicht so einfach mit der Sockelanzahl zu skalieren. Vermutlich ist das auch ein Grund wieso Apple beim neuen Mac auf Singlecpu setzt.
Die Benchmarks sind (zum Teil) nur die "halbe Wahrheit".
Non-uniform memory access - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jackey555 (18. Juni 2014)

esprimopc schrieb:


> Hä wieso? Hab ich was falsches gesagt?



Ein bisschen vielleicht.

Ich führe dir nochmal die letzten posts vor Augen



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Hab einen 970er. Sehe da kaum Sinn....





Knogle schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur nen 4 Kerner





esprimopc schrieb:


> Und ein xeon x5650 ist min. doppelt so schnell und hängt nen übertakteten i7-4770k ab


----------



## esprimopc (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die ersten 2 sind nicht von mir und das 3. stimmt doch der hängt ihn ab!
Ich habe den Xeon selber 
Das 1 hast du selber gepostet 
Unterlasse bitte sowas das macht mich ganz kritisch [emoji35]


----------



## Jackey555 (18. Juni 2014)

Ich gebe es auf....


----------



## Knogle (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mensch Jackey


----------



## Jackey555 (18. Juni 2014)

Wasn? Ich werde niemandem seine Unwissenheit übel nehmen. 

Die Anmerkung sich evtl. etwas zu informieren bevor man etwas behauptet ist doch legitim......


----------



## esprimopc (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mann was denn für eine unwissenheit denn!!!!
Den Sch*** hast doch du gepostet nicht ich wie gesagt.
Wenn du Knoggles artikel gelesen hättest wärst du vllt. Schlauer 
Aber du redest doch nicht etwa von dir?[emoji1] Nicht böse gemeint!
MfG


----------



## Jackey555 (18. Juni 2014)

Informier dich jetzt bitte endlich mal über den 970er. 

www.google.de


----------



## esprimopc (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Reden wir hier eigentlich beim thema vorbei oder was hier geht es um den 4770K ne
Ich informier mich wie ich will!
e/: Hab mich informiert und der CPU ist genau der gleiche nur höherer Takt.
Aber wir haben von was anderes gesprochen,ne


----------



## Jackey555 (18. Juni 2014)

Jo mach mal. Und jetzt lass ma bitte OT.


Ich will nicht mit dir diskutieren wer was wie gemeint hat.
Insbesondere wenn du im Nachhinein deine posts änderst um das ganze in ein anderes Licht zu rücken

Kleiner Tip: man sieht wann du editiert hast. Ich habe deinen post vorher zitiert.

Geh jemand anderem auf den Keks. Hör auf mich mit PNs zu belästigen. Such dir bitte ein anderes Hobby als mich zu penetrieren.


----------



## Stetramp (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nein! Es ist ja noch gar nicht hier. Obwohl ich fast stündlich die Trackinginformation betrachte will das Boards sich einfach nicht schneller bewegen 
Falls du auch aus den USA bestellt hast, wie lange hat's denn nach UK gedauert?


----------



## esprimopc (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vllt liegts beim zoll und du krigst n brief?? Wie war das bei Knoggle? Naja die Distanz ist groß also 4-5 Tage hat mein USA board express gedauert.
e: Hat der ein benehmen ey, dieser Jackey und wie gesagt! Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Das wars von mir dazu. [emoji1]. Ich hoffe die Message ist angekommen.
e2: Grad läuft Cinebench bei mir ich schicke dir die Ergebnisse per PN, Knoggle. 
An Alle: MfG
e3: Hab auch ne menge piepen für den express gezahlt.


----------



## Knogle (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Nein! Es ist ja noch gar nicht hier. Obwohl ich fast stündlich die Trackinginformation betrachte will das Boards sich einfach nicht schneller bewegen
> Falls du auch aus den USA bestellt hast, wie lange hat's denn nach UK gedauert?


 
3 Wochen


----------



## Captn (19. Juni 2014)

Super Test . Vorallem zeigt das auch mal, dass es überhaupt keine Rolle spielt, wie alt der Sockel ist.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (19. Juni 2014)

Mein Xeon kommt heute. Bin gespannt.  
Ansonsten geht er halt wieder zurück.  

Hab 30 Tage freies Rückgaberecht.


----------



## Knogle (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der ECC Ram schafft fast 60 Grad nach 10 Minuten Intel Burn Test 
Die CPU nur 52


----------



## PiEpS (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Weiß zufällig jemand von euch Experten hier ob das Biostar TPower X58 den x5650 supported?


----------



## Stetramp (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dabei ist es bei dir nur ECC unbuffered RAM, ich möchte nicht wissen, wie das mit meinem Buffered Riegeln später aussehen wird.



> Mein Xeon kommt heute. Bin gespannt.
> Ansonsten geht er halt wieder zurück.



Hoffentlich musst du den nicht zurücksenden, sonst tut mir der Shop noch leid (habe meinen ja auch zurückgesendet, werde es aber nochmal probieren auf dem Gigabyte Board)

Das Biosstar TPpwer supportet den Xeon offiziell mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht (wie auch die meisten anderen X58). Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass der nicht läuft!
Entweder du wartest noch, bis sich ein größere Stichprobenzahl hier gebildet hat und kannst dann fast sichergehen oder du probierst es selbst aus 

3 Wochen Lieferzeit, das ist ja noch eine gefühlte Ewigkeit!


----------



## Jackey555 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auf meinem damaligen UD5 lief zeitweise ein Xeon. 
Mit dem Board solltet ihr also gut fahren.....


----------



## Knogle (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Auf meinem damaligen UD5 lief zeitweise ein Xeon.
> Mit dem Board solltet ihr also gut fahren.....


 
Kannste nochaml Truecrypt mit deinem 970er machen?


----------



## Lappa (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Klasse Test.Ich hätte nicht gedacht das noch soviel Potenzial in dem Prozessor steckt.


----------



## Dan23 (19. Juni 2014)

Also ich habe mir jetzt auch einen bestellt aus den USA. Habe 90 Euro inkl Porto und Zoll bezahlt. Da kann man echt nicht meckern.
Den werde ich dann auf ein Gigabyte X58 UD3R Rev 2.0 knallen.
Habe 24GB RAM, GTX 480 und den Thrmalright Macho als CPU-Kühler drauf.

Laut diversen Internetforen soll der Xeon 5650 auf diesem Board einwandfrei laufen.


----------



## Stetramp (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo Dan, könntest du mir verraten, welchen Speicher du verwendest?
Bei mir hat ja ADATA Premier 1333er Speicher Probleme gemacht. 
Ich wüsste dann zumindest mit welchem Speicher ich das Board ausprobieren soll, um es guten Gewissens mit dem Verweis auf den Xeon zu verkaufen.

Bei mir läuft das UD3R in REV 1.0

Der Xeon wurde zwar mit dem Adata Speicher erkannt, dieser kam jedoch nicht mit dem Speicher zurecht (Bootete nicht zuverlässig, Windows hat sich sofort mit Bluescreen verabschiedet)


----------



## Knogle (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Hallo Dan, könntest du mir verraten, welchen Speicher du verwendest?
> Bei mir hat ja ADATA Premier 1333er Speicher Probleme gemacht.
> Ich wüsste dann zumindest mit welchem Speicher ich das Board ausprobieren soll, um es guten Gewissens mit dem Verweis auf den Xeon zu verkaufen.
> 
> ...


 
Was fuer ein BSOD?

Durch meinen kaputten CPU Sockel im P6X58D kriege ich oft MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION


----------



## Dan23 (19. Juni 2014)

Habe Mushkin DDR3 1600er. Ich schau mal wie der genau heißt.

Ist Mushkin Blackline Memory, war 2 mal 3x4GB Kit.

Allerdings soll die Rev 1.0 nicht mit diesem Xeon funzen, so hatte ich das in div. Foren gelesen. Einige Gigabyte Boards gehen, andere wiederum nicht, Meins soll einwandfrei funzen. Schaun mer mal.


----------



## Aslinger (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Mein Xeon kommt heute. Bin gespannt.
> Ansonsten geht er halt wieder zurück.
> 
> Hab 30 Tage freies Rückgaberecht.



Da kannst dir dann den Socket 1011-3 eh noch mind. 1 Jahr sparen, wennst nicht unbedingt was neues haben willst. Vor 2 oder 3 Jahren habe ich mir schon überlegt einen 970er oder 980er rein zu kaufen, wars mir aber irgendwie nie wert. Truecrypt habe ich auch nie benutzt. Die Titan Black und Samsung 840 Evo wandert sowieso ins Haswell-E Sys, sonst kommt alles neu inkl. Case.


----------



## Stetramp (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Was fuer ein BSOD?
> Durch meinen kaputten CPU Sockel im P6X58D kriege ich oft MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION



Gar keinen! Restart nach den ersten paar ms. Der RAM war sooo instabiel das der rechner nichtmal zuverlässig bootet. Ich denke der damals günstige ADATA Speicher ist einfach nicht kompatiebel zu meinem Board.
Läuft eigentlich ECC Speicher in einem normalem Board mit einer Xeon CPU?
Sonst kauf ich mir vielleicht mal zum probieren 3x1GB Riegel.


----------



## StefanStg (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



esprimopc schrieb:


> Und ein xeon x5650 ist min. doppelt so schnell als ein i7-4770K


 
Jo alles wird gut


----------



## Knogle (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ne ECC klappt auf meinem nicht

Habe gerade Probleme mit irgendeinem NMI_HARDWARE bsod


----------



## majinvegeta20 (19. Juni 2014)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Da kannst dir dann den Socket 1011-3 eh noch mind. 1 Jahr sparen, wennst nicht unbedingt was neues haben willst. Vor 2 oder 3 Jahren habe ich mir schon überlegt einen 970er oder 980er rein zu kaufen, wars mir aber irgendwie nie wert. Truecrypt habe ich auch nie benutzt. Die Titan Black und Samsung 840 Evo wandert sowieso ins Haswell-E Sys, sonst kommt alles neu inkl. Case.



Jap, das ist so in etwa der Plan. ^^ 
Dann wenn  benötigt endgültig der Wechsel auf 2011-3 inkl. Haswell-E 8 Kerner.


----------



## cesium137 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schöne Review

Nehalem/S1366 ist sowieso eine Erfolgsgeschichte ohne Ende 
- die X58 Boards liefen/laufen ultrastabil,
- die Prozessoren besaßen von Anfang an phantastisches OC-Potential
- die Rechenleistung pro Mhz war im Jahr 2009 sowieso völlig outstanding

Man stelle sich vor es hätte seit 2009 jedes Jahr den gleichen Schritt im Architekturvorsprung gegenüber der Vorgängergeneration gegeben wie bei der Einführung von Nehalem gegenüber Yorkfield
Wo wir da heute wären


----------



## Knogle (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



cesium137 schrieb:


> Schöne Review
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke diese Zeiten sind vorbei 

/e: Findet jemand eventuell das manual vom Intel S5520HC? Muss den Taktgenerator finden 
/e2: habe den RAM auf 1600Mhz uebertaktet , schaffe nun in truecrypt nach einigen versuchen fast 10GB/s


----------



## Jackey555 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Kannste nochaml Truecrypt mit deinem 970er machen?



Logo, ich benche aber nicht nochmal.




Jackey555 schrieb:


> Willst  meine Werte nicht einfließen lassen? So hätten wir noch einen 1366er  Hexacore als Vergleichswert.
> 
> 
> Nochmal Cinebench 15
> ...




Finde es echt krass wie der uncore durchschlägt. Der bringt hier augenscheinlich fast mehr als Coretakt.


----------



## Stetramp (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Findet jemand eventuell das manual vom Intel S5520HC? Muss den Taktgenerator finden


Das Manual habe ich hier schon im Thread verlinkt.
Dort wirst du allerdings keine Informationen zum Taktgenerator finden, ich habe bereits alles durchsucht.
Du sagtest aber doch mal, dass es der gleiche sei wie beim EVGA Board.

Ich hatte irgendwo ein hochauflösendes Bild verlinkt, aber ich denke ich poste es lieber nochmal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser ICS Chip dort sieht stark nach dem Taktgenerator aus.

Hast du eigentlich mittlerweile das Mod Bios installiert?

Das Bild ist vom SCR nicht von der Server Version.
Was mich Interessieren würde: Haben aktuelle Grafikkarten weniger Leistung, wenn man sie mit PCIE 2.0 und nur 8x anschließt?
Das Server Board hat im Vergleich zum SCR leider nur einen 8x Platz.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Juni 2014)

Stetramp schrieb:


> Gar keinen! Restart nach den ersten paar ms. Der RAM war sooo instabiel das der rechner nichtmal zuverlässig bootet. Ich denke der damals günstige ADATA Speicher ist einfach nicht kompatiebel zu meinem Board.
> Läuft eigentlich ECC Speicher in einem normalem Board mit einer Xeon CPU?
> Sonst kauf ich mir vielleicht mal zum probieren 3x1GB Riegel.



mein samsung ecc laeuft top auf beiden gigabytes und auch auf beiden z77 bords. natuerlich ohne ecc-funktion.
die reg-ecc laufen aber nur auf den x58ern. auch samsung.


----------



## Jackey555 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Was mich Interessieren würde: Haben aktuelle Grafikkarten weniger Leistung, wenn man sie mit PCIE 2.0 und nur 8x anschließt?
> Das Server Board hat im Vergleich zum SCR leider nur einen 8x Platz.



Kaum merklich, Sind nur ein paar Prozentpunkte.

Kannst du hier nachlesen: KLICK


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Juni 2014)

jackey, sorry, aber des ist veraltete info.

bei karten wie ner hd3870 oder 8800gt mag das stimmen.
karten wie ne r9 280x oder gtx770 verlieren schon leicht performance von pcie 3.0 zu 2.0

das kommt aber stark auf die leistungsklasse an.
lowend merkt man nix, high end ist murks


----------



## Stetramp (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> mein samsung ecc laeuft top auf beiden gigabytes und auch auf beiden z77 bords. natuerlich ohne ecc-funktion.
> die reg-ecc laufen aber nur auf den x58ern. auch samsung.



Super! Der Xeon scheint schon in Erlangen zu sein und mein Bufferd ECC Ram kommt morgen. Dann probiere ich es erneut mit meinem UD3-R REV1.0


----------



## Jackey555 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Unterschied ist grundsätzlich < 10%, auch bei einer GTX 780 o.ä.

Natürlich erhöht sich die Differenz je nach Leistungsklasse. Eine 8600GT verliert weniger.


----------



## Stetramp (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auf jeden Fall macht es dann Sinn das INTEL SCR Board zu kaufen, und nicht das HCR!


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab mich extra für diesen Thread angemeldet. Super geile Geschichte. Meine Hochachtung. Hoffentlich wirds was mit dem Dual Socket - da hab ich auch schon meine Erfahrungen damit gemacht...
Und dank dem TE geht eventuell mein Sandy bald in Rente wenn sich günstig ein X58 Board findet. Vorzugsweise ein "EVGA SR-2"


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Juni 2014)

Jackey555 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist grundsätzlich < 10%, auch bei einer GTX 780 o.ä.
> 
> Natürlich erhöht sich die Differenz je nach Leistungsklasse. Eine 8600GT verliert weniger.



unterhalb der hd3870/8800gt gibts keinen verlust.

ne 780ti wird von 16x pcie3.0 auf 8x 2.0 mehr als 10% liegen lassen.
wir reden immerhin von 75% weniger bandbreite


----------



## Jan565 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> unterhalb der hd3870/8800gt gibts keinen verlust.
> 
> ne 780ti wird von 16x pcie3.0 auf 8x 2.0 mehr als 10% liegen lassen.
> wir reden immerhin von 75% weniger bandbreite


 
Ich finde gerade den Test nicht wieder, aber eine 7970GHz verliert gerade einmal 3% im vergleich PCI-E 3.0 16x zu PCI-E 1.1 16x. Die 780Ti ist zwar schneller, aber lange nicht so viel schneller, das es überhaupt spürbar was ausmacht. Es gibt noch keine Grafikkarte die von PCI-E 3.0 wirklich profitiert.


----------



## Stetramp (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich wollte jetzt auch keine Diskussion lostreten. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass nicht alle Dual Boards auch einen (bzw. 2) PCIE Plätze besitzten, die 16-fach angsteuert sind.
Schließlich ist ja 16x (PCIE 2.0) schon länger Standard.



> Und dank dem TE geht eventuell mein Sandy bald in Rente wenn sich günstig ein X58 Board findet. Vorzugsweise ein "EVGA SR-2"


Ich glaube das SR-2 wird man nicht in einem Bereich finden, indem das Preisleistungsverhältnis stimmt! Ich vermute, selbst wenn das Board längst veraltet ist, gibt es immer noch Liebhaberpreise für die Platine. So war ich extrem erstaunt, als ich ein altes Asus Board mit Sockel 604 inklusive Dual Xeonon (P4 Generation) für sehr viel Geld verkauft habe. Der i7 war schon lange raus zu der Zeit und jeder Core 2 Duo war schneller.

Es bleiben dir also nur die zwei Möglichkeiten:
1) Single CPU Board günstig bekommen (vll. 90€?)
2) Dual CPU Board neu kaufen für etwa. 100€ und von billigem Speicher profitieren. 

Die mangelnde Overclockingfähigkeit von 2. holst du in einigen gebieten durch die zweite CPU und den fast doppelt so hohen Speicherdurchsatz raus.

Was mich mal bei Dual CPU Rechnern interessieren würde:
Wenn die Last intelligent verteilt wird, müsste man doch häufig mit maximalem Turbo boost unterwegs sein( jeweils ein Kern pro CPU ausgelastet?) Wie Hoch taktet denn die Xeon 5650 CPU durchgehend?


----------



## Jackey555 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ne 780ti wird von 16x pcie3.0 auf 8x 2.0 mehr als 10% liegen lassen.



Wage ich zu bezweifeln. Zudem ging es ja um die Frage wie viel man von PCIe 2.0 x16 auf PCIe 2.0 x8 verliert. PCIe 3.0 gibt es nicht auf X58 Boards.


----------



## 8ykrid (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sry aber wo ist das denn bitte ein Geheimtip? Das man Xeon's einsetzt ist bekannt. "Geheim" war vllt das man die Sixcores jetzt so günstig bekommt. Wobei du sicherlich auch zwischen 60-80 $ Versand bezahlt hast. Wenn du in den USA bestellt hast. Bei 80$Stückpreis. Wenn man 4 bestellt ok da kann sich das etwas abmildernd. Erwähnen ist aber Pflicht. Der gang zum Zoll wenn man Pech hat auch. Kostete auch Geld

Des weiteren ist die Übertaktbarkeit nicht automatisch gegeben. Die gebrauchten Sixcores kommen in der Regel aus Serverfarmen. Das heist die liefen lange unter hohen LAsten. Ich selber hatte einen hier der ging nicht über 3,8Ghz@1,4V. Da hat dann seelbst meine Wakü ordentlich zu tun gehabt. 

Dies ist dann auch das nächste Stichwort. Temperaturen. Die S1366 sind Hitzköpfe. Xeon hin oder her. Egal ob Nehalem, Westmere oder Gulftown. Ohne Wakü ist hier "mit leise" relativ schnell schluss.

Last but nocht least will ich noch etwas zum Stromverbrauch sagen. Bei mir rennt eine Xeon 3520@4,2GHz bei 1.34V in der Workstation. Alles aktiviert was Intel Features zu bieten hat. Also Turbo an(geht bis ~4,4GHz),HT, Speedstep an usw. .
Es sollte jedem klar sein das sowas ordentlich Strom aus der Dose zieht. Meine WS verbraucht locker im IDLE 70-80Watt, bei etwas LAst 140-200 Watt. Von Last Premiere oder CS wollen wir nicht sprechen. Da gehts locker über 300W.


----------



## PiEpS (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie war das denn mit der Kompatibilität vom x5650 zum gigabyte x58a ud3r rev 1 und 2 irgendwer hier im Forum hatte glaub geschrieben das sein x5650 auf dem Board nicht stabil lief oder täusche ich mich?
Rev. 2 sollte kein Problem sein aber wie schauts mit der ersten aus?


----------



## Knogle (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



8ykrid schrieb:


> Sry aber wo ist das denn bitte ein Geheimtip? Das man Xeon's einsetzt ist bekannt. "Geheim" war vllt das man die Sixcores jetzt so günstig bekommt. Wobei du sicherlich auch zwischen 60-80 $ Versand bezahlt hast. Wenn du in den USA bestellt hast. Bei 80$Stückpreis. Wenn man 4 bestellt ok da kann sich das etwas abmildernd. Erwähnen ist aber Pflicht. Der gang zum Zoll wenn man Pech hat auch. Kostete auch Geld
> 
> Des weiteren ist die Übertaktbarkeit nicht automatisch gegeben. Die gebrauchten Sixcores kommen in der Regel aus Serverfarmen. Das heist die liefen lange unter hohen LAsten. Ich selber hatte einen hier der ging nicht über 3,8Ghz@1,4V. Da hat dann seelbst meine Wakü ordentlich zu tun gehabt.
> 
> ...


 
Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen
Insgesammt hatte ich nun 4 Xeons X5650 und alle liefen auf 3,68Ghz stabil auf 1,15-1,23V und verbrauchten nur 135-145W
Sie wurden auch maximal 65 Grad bei einem Alpenfoehn Brocken und Prime und IntelBurnTest heiss

Versand kostet umgerechnet 7 Euro und die CPU selbst 80$ das ist ziemlich guenstig
Die Zollabfertigung ist bei vielen Verkaeufern mit drinnen

@Stret: Der Xeon bzw. die Xeons laufen meist auf 1,6Ghz und 181W verbrauch im Idle und 281W unter vollast
Die  takten manchmal hoch auf 3,03Ghz und oft werden nur einzelne Kerne belastet


----------



## Stetramp (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Sry aber wo ist das denn bitte ein Geheimtip? Das man Xeon's einsetzt ist bekannt. "Geheim" war vllt das man die Sixcores jetzt so günstig bekommt. Wobei du sicherlich auch zwischen 60-80 $ Versand bezahlt hast. Wenn du in den USA bestellt hast. Bei 80$Stückpreis. Wenn man 4 bestellt ok da kann sich das etwas abmildernd. Erwähnen ist aber Pflicht. Der gang zum Zoll wenn man Pech hat auch. Kostete auch Geld
> 
> Des weiteren ist die Übertaktbarkeit nicht automatisch gegeben. Die gebrauchten Sixcores kommen in der Regel aus Serverfarmen. Das heist die liefen lange unter hohen LAsten. Ich selber hatte einen hier der ging nicht über 3,8Ghz@1,4V. Da hat dann seelbst meine Wakü ordentlich zu tun gehabt.
> 
> Dies ist dann auch das nächste Stichwort. Temperaturen. Die S1366 sind Hitzköpfe. Xeon hin oder her. Egal ob Nehalem, Westmere oder Gulftown. Ohne Wakü ist hier "mit leise" relativ schnell schluss.



Klar, wer wie ich gerade auf eine Dual Sockel Kiste umsteigt, wird dir jetzt etwas Kontra bieten ;-P

Die Xeon 56er Serie ist keine Welten von der Leistungseffiziens einer 2011er CPU entfernt. Ich habe leider gerade nicht den direkten Testlink zur Verfügung, kann aber sagen, dass ich selbst überrascht war. Der Unterschied zwischen der  55er und 56er Serie war größer.
Natürlich hat intel durch den 22nm prozess nochmal zugelegt, die größten Energieeinsparungen sind aber im Idle Betrieb.

Ich gebe dir allerdings recht, dass sich der Idle Stromverbrauch beim Sockel 2011 gesenkt hat! Das hat die neuere Dell Workstation (die auch wesentlich durchdachter ist als die alten T7500/T5500er). 
Ein Xeon 3520 ist daher auch nicht mit der 56er Serie zu vergleichen. 
Wobei ich 70W im Idle Betrieb beachtlich finde (hast du den Chipsatz undervoltet? wie viel RAM verwendest du?). Mein aktueller I7 920 gönnt sich da weitaus mehr. Im Grunde gerademal 20W weniger als die Xeone (  ) von Knogle.
Ich meine eine Dell T7610 Workstation kam auf sagenhafte 110W im Idle Betrieb. Der Rechner muss also lange laufen, um den Mehrpreis wieder herauszuholen.

Vor allem wird das Verhältnis zwischen Leistung und Stromverbrauch durch die zweite CPU wesentlich besser als beim Single Core System.
Die Xeon 5650 haben bei normalem Takt gerademal eine TDP von 95W und sind daher weit von ihren Vorgängern entfernt.
Deine Aussage, dass jene "Heiße" Köpfe seien kann ich daher weniger nachvollziehen.



> Des weiteren ist die Übertaktbarkeit nicht automatisch gegeben. Die gebrauchten Sixcores kommen in der Regel aus Serverfarmen. Das heist die liefen lange unter hohen LAsten


Soweit ich weiß, gibt es keine wirklich belegten Quellen, das Alterungsmechanismen an CPU's durch Elektromigration verursacht werden. Das CPU's über lange zeit unter Vollast laufen, ist sogar sehr gut, denn die meisten Alterungsmechanismen bei Halbleitern entstehen durch verschiedene Ausdehnungskoeffizienten und dann entstehen recht größe Kräfte bei einer Temperaturänderung. Dauerhaft auf Vollast bedeutet also eine geringe Temperaturänderung an den CPU's

Zu Pieps: Wie schon geschrieben, bei mir Lief die CPU auf der Rev 1.0 nicht. Weitere tests mit anderem RAM stehen noch aus


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

also das elektronenmigration zu erhöhter spannung bei oc führt ist schon nachzuvollziehen.
erkennt man gern an bench-cpus, die da stärker drunte rleiden.
wenn die ein paar sessions mit spannung A bei takt X liefen, brauchen se irgendwann n bissel mehr....

nichtsdestotrotz, das ist nicht 100% vorhersagbar.
n schlechtes batch kannst immer erwischen.


----------



## Knogle (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja Taktgenerator von beiden sind gleich , jedoch fehlt mir bei beiden die genaue Bezeichnung fuer SetFSB :d Sowohl vom EVGA noch vom Intel Board find ich was 


Der Bios Modder meldet sich nicht mehr


----------



## Stetramp (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Bezeichnung steht doch drauf, wo ist das Problem?

Unter extrembedingungen kann mag das Problem mit der Elektronenmigration bestehen, aber im Normalbetrieb wäre das (gerade für Server) ein absolut nicht vorhersehbares Risiko. In diesem Fall hätten die CPU's intern Teststrukturen die man auslesen könnte oder einen Stundenzähler.


----------



## Knogle (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist aber nciht die die ich fuer SetFSB brauche


----------



## Stetramp (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannst du mal ein Foto von dem Ding machen?
(Taschenlampe+Handykamera ist im Macromodus meist ein ausreichend gutes Gespann)
Ein Blick in das Datenblatt liefert dann wahrscheinlich ein paar Infos!


----------



## Knogle (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Foto vom PC?


----------



## Stetramp (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vom Taktgenerator IC natürlich ;-P -> Lass uns den Rest mal auf PM's verschieben.


----------



## Knogle (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich denke es ist auch interessant fuer andere 

Wo sit da der Taktgenerator? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stetramp (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sorry Knogle, ich glaube wir haben ein gravierendes Komunikationsproblem! Das mein ich nicht bös, aber ich komme mir vor, als müsse ich vieles doppelt schreiben.
Vielleicht liegts ja auch an verschiedenen Muttersprachen?

Vor einigen Beiträgen habe ich:
-> Ein Bild vom Board hochgeladen 
-> Den Taktgenerator rot umkreist

Vor vielen Beiträgen habe ich:
-> Den Taktgenerator erwähnt, und auf das Bild verwiesen, auf dem man "ICS" lesen konnte

Die Grafikkarte muss mindestens heraus, um den zu finden!
Schau bitte dort nochmal herein.

Ich gehe jetzt schlafen und schau morgen Früh wieder rein. Lass uns das bitte per PM klären und das Ergebnis hier präsentieren. Denn ich glaube nicht, das der Weg dorthin für alle Interessant ist. 
Jemand muss sich jetzt ja schon durch 43 Seiten Quälen 

Haber wo ich gerade so das Bild sehe? Passen dort zwei 12x12cm Kühler (von oben wie im Foto betrachtet?) rein?


----------



## Knogle (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Sorry Knogle, ich glaube wir haben ein gravierendes Komunikationsproblem! Das mein ich nicht bös, aber ich komme mir vor, als müsse ich vieles doppelt schreiben.
> 
> Vor einigen Beiträgen habe ich:
> -> Ein Bild vom Board hochgeladen
> ...



Ups habe das Foto nicht gesehen

Okay ich werde die nachher mal ausbauen und dann ein Foto machen

Ja passen sie  Hier ein Bild Aber ist alles extrem knapp.. Eine Grafikkarte mit Backplate passt da nicht rein wegen dem Spawa Kuehler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja das Mobo unterstuetzt kein Standby Modus


----------



## 8ykrid (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen
> Insgesammt hatte ich nun 4 Xeons X5650 und alle liefen auf 3,68Ghz stabil auf 1,15-1,23V und verbrauchten nur 135-145W
> Sie wurden auch maximal 65 Grad bei einem Alpenfoehn Brocken und Prime und IntelBurnTest heiss
> 
> ...


 Japp, ich hatte auch mehrere. Und zwei Krücken dabei. Was willst du mir sagen? Ich habe darauf verwiesen das die Übertaktbarkeit nicht automatisch gegeben ist. Mehr nicht. Und was sind denn bitte 3,68 GHz. Das ist nix, macht mein W3520 mit "ohne alles aus dem Stand". Auch mein nicht mehr vorhandener Sixcore5650.

Ich will mal eine Link wo ich für 7€ Versandkosten von USA nach Deutschland bestellen kannst und der Zoll mit drinnen ist(falls ich über den Freibetrag komme). Da glaube ich erst wenn ich sehe, sry. Wohlgemerkt bei Produktkosten von 80$. Ich finde bei ebay dazunix. Geht los bei 99$ pluss 11,03$ Versand. Zoll mit drinnen.

Ich bin voll bei dir. Günstiger bekommt man keinen Sechskerner. Ich bin aber der Meinung du solltest die NAchteile mehr herausstellen. Stromverbrauch, veraltete Plattform etc. . 

Der S1366 nimmt des weiteren auch 8GB Ram Module auf. Das dies nirgends auftaucht ist klar. Gab es damals eben noch nicht. Ich habe 48GB in meinem EVGA X58 SLI LE stecken.

Auch lässt sich leicht SATA3 nachrüsten mit dieser Karte. Hier gibt es auch ausführlichen und wie ich finde informativen Test zu dem Controller. Selbst Trim und Raid0(mit Trim!) sind funktional. Hab die Karte selber.

Sonst finde ich deinen Test ganz gelungen. Wobeo ich schon Kritik hätte. Vergleichbarkeit, Schreibstil Ordnung im Text etc. Aber das ist ertmal nicht so wichtig.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Juni 2014)

So hab gestern auch meinen bekommen. Lief gleich sofort ohne Probleme. Hab ihn erst einmal auf 3,4 Ghz übertaktet.

Hab ich eigentlich einen Geschwindigkeitsverlust wenn ich das nur über den BCLK Takt gemacht und die RAM MHZ Frequenz manuell eingestellt hab? (Die musste ich von 1333 MHZ nämlich runter stellen, weil ansonsten von meinen 12 GB nur noch 8 GB erkannt wurden)

Ansonsten habe ich nichts anderes gemacht und läuft so in allen Tests und Games stabil.

Vcore sowie alle anderen sämtliche Spannungen ebenfalls erstmal auf "auto" gelassen. Takt wird ohne Probleme gehalten.

Edit: Vcore Spannung ist auf 1,15 V gesetzt.

Hilft eine Spannungserhöhung im Ram Bereich um das Problem mit der niedrigen RAM Geschwindigkeit aus dem Weg zu gehen?
Das Problem hatte ich nämlich auch schon mit meinem i7. 

@ 8ykrid
Wieso Hitzkopf?
Hab mit meinem unter 100% last und übertaktet auf 3,4GHZ um die 55 grad. Im idle um die 34 grad.
Und ich hab nen ganz normalen CPU Kühler drauf und höre so gut wie nichts. 

Verbrauch ist auch gesunken da mein alter i7 noch eine TDP von 130 watt hatte. Mein Xeon X5660 ja bloß von 95 Watt.

Von Hitzkopf und so kann da also keine Rede sein. ^^


----------



## Stetramp (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Hilft eine Spannungserhöhung im Ram Bereich um das Problem mit der niedrigen RAM Geschwindigkeit aus dem Weg zu gehen


Bei mir hat es relaiv viel gebracht die Referenzspannungen des Speichers zu verändern. Jene habe ich etwas nach oben gezogen (bei gleich bleibender RAM Spannung).
Mit Unbuffered Modulen sind eigentlich auch nur 1066MHz im Tripple Channel Betrieb möglich.
Vielleicht ist es daher auch sinnvoll, die Spannung des Speichercontrollers etwas anzuheben.
Die Spannung des Arbeitspeichers würde ich dann erst als letztes anheben. 
Speichertakt allein ist auch nicht alles, du kannst z.b. bei zu niedrigem Takt die Latenzzeiten etwas niedriger stellen. So holt man einiges an Geschwindigkeit "zurück".

Mein Arbeitspeicher läuft leider schon seit jahren auch mit I7 nur Stabiel auf 1050MHz 

Kannst du nicht einfach eine BCLK Frequenz wählen, bei der der Speicher wieder mit "geraden" 1333MHz angesteuert wird?
Bei den "Autospannungen" wäre ich etwas vorsichtig. Es gibt einige Boards, die selbständig die Spannungserhöhung großzügig dazurechnen. So habe ich mich mal gewundert, wieso ein I5 750 bereitwillig auf 3,7GHz ackerte im auto Betrieb (bis ich dann mit schrecken festgestellt habe, wie hoch das Board die Spannung eingestellt hat).


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Juni 2014)

Stetramp schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es relaiv viel gebracht die Referenzspannungen des Speichers zu verändern. Jene habe ich etwas nach oben gezogen (bei gleich bleibender RAM Spannung).
> Mit Unbuffered Modulen sind eigentlich auch nur 1066MHz im Tripple Channel Betrieb möglich.
> Vielleicht ist es daher auch sinnvoll, die Spannung des Speichercontrollers etwas anzuheben.
> Die Spannung des Arbeitspeichers würde ich dann erst als letztes anheben.
> ...



Ups, ganz vergessen ich Schussel...Der Vcore Takt war noch vom i7 voreingestellt. Läuft mit 1,15 v. Also nicht besonders hoch. Denke aber weniger wäre auch drin. 

Ja RAM läuft grad bloß mit etwas über 1200 MHZ.
Bei weniger BCLK klar kann ich einen höheren RAM Takt wählen, so dass auch alle Module erkannt werde. Aber ich will den ja nicht wieder untertakten. Xdd

Werd aber mal heut Abend ein paar deiner Tipps ausprobieren.
Danke nochmals!


----------



## Knogle (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Warum habt ihr alle immer Probleme mit dem RAM ? 
Der RAM auf meinem kaputten P6X58D laeuft auf fast 1800 bei Triple Channel und 1,65V DRAM Voltage und der RAM bei meinem Dual CPU System stabil auf 1600Mhz bei vollbestueckung

@majin : ich wuerde noch UCLK auf mindestens 3,8Ghz hochziehen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Juni 2014)

kommt halt auf latenzen an.
meine 1066er machen bei 11/11/11/30/2t auch fast 1500 mit


----------



## Stetramp (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> 1800 bei Triple Channel und 1,65V DRAM Voltage


Das sind ja schon 10% mehr Spannung als bei DDR3 normalerweise verwendet wird.
Vor allem liegt das auch an der Menge des Speichers. 


> RAM bei meinem Dual CPU System stabil auf 1600Mhz bei vollbestueckung


D.h. das Mod Bios funktioniert? Wie sieht es denn mit ECC Speicherfehlern aus?
Bevor ECC Speicher nämlich nicht korrigierbare Fehler ausspuckt muss schon einiges passieren.


----------



## Knogle (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ne das Mod BIOs ist noch nicht fertig da der BIOS Modder sich nicht mehr meldet seit Tagen 

Man kann den RAM uebertakten im BIOS jedoch nur den Takt selbst und nix anderes


----------



## Stetramp (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein Speicher ist gerade gekommen.
Jungfeulich sieht das Grün des PCBs nicht aus 
Zwei Riegel sind wenig gelaufen, fünf riegel wohl viel.
Das Board und Speicher sind ist mittlerweile auch in Deutschland. Jetzt muss ich noch auf den Zoll warten ;-P


----------



## Knogle (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Achja steht beim Status Erlangen oder Erlanger? Weil Erlanger ist in den USA 


Huch zeig mal ein Bild des RAMs


----------



## Stetramp (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ok, dann ist die CPU noch in den USA (das doch nichtmal ein halber Buchstabe Unterschied!).
Das Board laut DHL ist aber definitiv schon in D.

So genau lässt sich davon kein Foto machen. Die hellen PCB's dünsten aus, und werden nach der Zeit Gelblich. Dadurch wird der Lotstopplack (Grün) etwas dunkler.
Die Verfärbung kann man an den Kanten am besten sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Juni 2014)

Stetramp schrieb:


> Das sind ja schon 10% mehr Spannung als bei DDR3 normalerweise verwendet wird.
> Vor allem liegt das auch an der Menge des Speichers.



Anfangs liefen alle DDR3-Riegel doch mit 1066MHz?


----------



## Stetramp (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich meine mit DDR3 gings mit 1066Mhz und 1,65V los. Mittlerweile sind aber fast alle Riegel 1.5V oder sogar 1.35V


----------



## 8ykrid (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> @ 8ykrid
> Wieso Hitzkopf?
> Hab mit meinem unter 100% last und übertaktet auf 3,4GHZ um die 55 grad. I


 Naja, übertaktet auf 3,4GHz. Dann gehe doch mal auf 4-4,2GHz lasse alle Feature an. Dann sehen wir weiter. Von 2,66 auf 3,4 brauchen wir eigentlich nicht sprechen. Läuft unter ferner liefen. Bis 3,6-3,8 ist es für eine vernüftige LuKü mit ausreichend Belüftung im Gehäuse auch noch relativ ruhig. Wenn das DIng aber mal über NAcht laufen muss sehen wir weiter wie leise die Kühler dann sind. Worüber reden wir hier eigentlich? Die CPU-Generation ist heiß. 

Alle Tests(print wie online)die es so gab zu der Generation sagen das diese CPU Hitzeköpfe waren und sind. Aber natürlich weil du deinen auf 3,4 GHz übertaktet hast ist er kein Hitzkopf mehr.

Mal so am Rande. Wenn du die CPU übertaktet hast steigt auch die TDP Da ist nix mehr mit einer TDP von 95(Warum du das überhaupt erwähnst ist mir eh etwas schleiherhaft). Klar hast du einen ganz normalen Kühler drauf. Sicherlich aber nicht den boxed. Und wenn der boxed drauf ist und du hörst nix dann würde ich dir empfehlen einen Spezialisten aufzusuchen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Juni 2014)

naja, die tdp steigt vom ausgangswert an, der liegt bei den 95ern etwas tiefer als bei den 130ern, aber bei weitem nicht sooo weit.

und featuers?
ausser smt und uncoretakt mit hoher ramspannung gibts da nix, was die temp wirklich beeinflusst.

klar jede spannung kostet verbrauch und erzeugt waerme...

und ja, wirklich sparsam bleiben 1366er nicht, wenn man an der spannungsschraube dreht....

bei dual cpu braucht man aber auch keine 4ghz, dennan arbeitet parallelisiert.
kerne bringen deutlich mehr als 100% mehr takt.


----------



## Knogle (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

100% mehr takt und mehr kerne bringen am meisten


----------



## 8ykrid (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> aber bei weitem nicht sooo weit.
> 
> und featuers?
> ausser smt und uncoretakt mit hoher ramspannung gibts da nix, was die temp wirklich beeinflusst.
> ...


 die TDP steigt schon ordentlich an.

Welche features fragst du? Der Turbo zum Beispiel. HT Wäre zu nennen. Brauch, wenn alles an bleiben soll etwas mehr Spannung. Wenn du an die Grenzen des Taktes kommst was die CPU noch halbwegs vernüftig mitmacht wird es dann schon schwer. MIt Vcore hoch stellen es da nicht mehr getan. Aber das weißt ja selber. Gerade uncore Takt bringt ordentlich was. brauch aber schon Feingefühl und Material was dies auch mitgeht. Hier schrieb vorhin einer was von uncore auf 3800 hochziehen. MIt RAmvollbestückung die auch noch mehr als auf 1600 übertaktet ist mit einem BLCK der über 205 liegt sowie angehobene PCIe Takt von 104 wird es da schon eng.

Ich rede hier von einem System mit einzelner CPU. Dual macht nur Sinn wenn parallelisiert werden kann. Was bei Games nicht der FAll ist. Bei mir wäre als Beispile Adibe Premier zu nennen. Profitiert klar von mehr Kernen. Photoshop CS6 beispielweise geht besser mit mehr Takt. Ist also stark Anwendungsabhängig. *Hier *ein Test mit einem neuerem Dualsystem. Zeigt stark das es einem eigentlich nix bringt mehr als 16 Kerne zu haben. Und dies nur bei winrar. Bei Spielen bringt es garnix.

Wenn ich hier dann lese das mit SetFSB am Taktgenerator rumgespielt wird an einem Serverboard kann ich sicherlich unterstellen das mit dem System keine wirkliche produktive Arbeit(Geld verdienen) geleistet werden soll. Hier gehts es eher um Spielerei. Völlig legitim und macht Spass. Also wird ausser ein paar Benchmarks nicht wirklich viel da sein was von 12(24) Kernen profitiert. Und wenn ist es mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen. Wie bei mir. Ich filme und fotografiere als Hobby. Und mag nicht gerne lange warten. Des wegen aber ein Dualsystem anzuschaffen wäre too much

ICh werde nächstes Jahr allerdings nach fast 4 Jahren S1366 mit HAswell-E upgraden. Allerding weniger wegen Leistunsmangel sondern wegen DDR4 und nativen USB 3 und SATA3. Und etwas weniger Stromverbrauch. DArf dann gerne wieder 4 Jahre bleiben, das System. Ist eben Hobby. Vllt wird es auch ein 8 Kerner. Nur wegen Adobe Premiere. Am Takt wird auch geshraubt. Wegen PS CS 6


----------



## Knogle (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also um auf 1200 Punkte zu kommen musste ich auf 204 bclk hehen , 10.4GT/s qpi link , 4ghz uncore und 120pcie takt und cpu clock skew auf 400ps und vcore 1.3 V


----------



## Aslinger (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> So hab gestern auch meinen bekommen. Lief gleich sofort ohne Probleme. Hab ihn erst einmal auf 3,4 Ghz übertaktet.
> 
> Hab ich eigentlich einen Geschwindigkeitsverlust wenn ich das nur über den BCLK Takt gemacht und die RAM MHZ Frequenz manuell eingestellt hab? (Die musste ich von 1333 MHZ nämlich runter stellen, weil ansonsten von meinen 12 GB nur noch 8 GB erkannt wurden)
> 
> ...



Und der i7 940 hatte bei 1333MHz RAM Takt die 12 GB erkannt oder, weil dann wäre der Mem Controller von deiner neuen CPU schlechter...

Meine 3x 4GB Riegel laufen auf 850MHz CL 9/9/9/20/1, mehr geht nicht bei dieser CL. 1,52V Vdimm Spannung reichen dafür, mehr bringt auch nichts. Anscheinend habe ich Chips drauf die mit mehr Spannung kaum skalieren, gekauft habe ich sie im Jahre 2011. Der Memcontroller in der CPU hat auch einen Einfluss.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Juni 2014)

smt = ht


----------



## Stetramp (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Um nochmal auf die Energieeffzienz zurück zu kommen:
Power Consumption And Efficiency - Intel Xeon E5-2600: Doing Damage With Two Eight-Core CPUs
Das System ist gleich auf mit einem i7 3970 und "gerademal" 20% hinter den E-2687W
Es mag sein, dass die neuere Xeon Serie nochmal etwas oben "draufpackt" aber weit ab sehe ich den 5680 bei weitem nicht!
Wichtig ist ja immer das Gesamtsystem.
Der 5650 wird ähnlich gut sein, der Takt nicht linear zum TDP, dafür verbraucht aber das Gesamtsystem etwas mehr.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Juni 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr alle immer Probleme mit dem RAM ?
> Der RAM auf meinem kaputten P6X58D laeuft auf fast 1800 bei Triple Channel und 1,65V DRAM Voltage und der RAM bei meinem Dual CPU System stabil auf 1600Mhz bei vollbestueckung
> 
> @majin : ich wuerde noch UCLK auf mindestens 3,8Ghz hochziehen



Ich hab noch die ersten ddr3 Ram Module überhaupt da drin verbaut. (6 X2 gb)  Deswegen gibt es da wohl auch bei Vollbestückung und OC Probleme, das danach auch alle weiterhin erkannt werden, ohne den Ram Takt senken zu müssen. ^^

Was bringt es mir überhaupt die UCLK hochzuziehen? 



8ykrid schrieb:


> Naja, übertaktet auf 3,4GHz. Dann gehe doch mal auf 4-4,2GHz lasse alle Feature an. Dann sehen wir weiter. Von 2,66 auf 3,4 brauchen wir eigentlich nicht sprechen. Läuft unter ferner liefen. Bis 3,6-3,8 ist es für eine vernüftige LuKü mit ausreichend Belüftung im Gehäuse auch noch relativ ruhig. Wenn das DIng aber mal über NAcht laufen muss sehen wir weiter wie leise die Kühler dann sind. Worüber reden wir hier eigentlich? Die CPU-Generation ist heiß.
> 
> Alle Tests(print wie online)die es so gab zu der Generation sagen das diese CPU Hitzeköpfe waren und sind. Aber natürlich weil du deinen auf 3,4 GHz übertaktet hast ist er kein Hitzkopf mehr.
> 
> Mal so am Rande. Wenn du die CPU übertaktet hast steigt auch die TDP Da ist nix mehr mit einer TDP von 95(Warum du das überhaupt erwähnst ist mir eh etwas schleiherhaft). Klar hast du einen ganz normalen Kühler drauf. Sicherlich aber nicht den boxed. Und wenn der boxed drauf ist und du hörst nix dann würde ich dir empfehlen einen Spezialisten aufzusuchen.



Ein bissel mitdenken musst du schon, wenn du meinen post ließt...
Wenn ich meinen alten i7 mit der TDP von 130 watt übertakte habe ich logischerweise einen höheren Verbrauch, als wenn ich eine CPU mit bloß 95 Watt übertakte. Das jeweils die TDP ansteigt muss ich dir ernsthaft extra dazu schreiben??? Daher geht hier eher die Frage an dich zurück, warum du hier so etwas erwähnst was eigentlich für jeden klar sein sollte.  

Lol, ein Hitzekopf haste genauso auch wenn du jede andere CPU bis ins max. Übertaktet. Daher ist dieser Vergleich total blödsinnig gewählt.

Und nein ich nutze natürlich nicht den Boxkühler aber auch das sollte man voraussetzen dass das jemand aus dem Post erließt ohne das man denjenigen jedes klitze kleine Detailschen runter beten muss. ^^  

Du brauchst mir aber bestimmt hier nicht einen von Pferd erzählen, von wegen das ich nichts richtig höre und ich zwischen heiß und kalt nicht unterscheiden kann.

P.S. Die Tests habe ich damals genauso verfolgt und da erzählste mir nichts neues das der 1366 Sockel Strom frisst und heißer wird. Dafür bekomm ich ja auch was und solang ich da keine 80 grad hab solls mir recht sein.
Grad 3,8 Anliegen und 62-65 grad auf max und trotzdem ruhig. Was ist drin? Noctua Kühler und 2× 120 mm15 Euro Lüfter von BeQuiet. 

Also bitte die Kirche im Dorf lassen und nicht mit Taktzahlen daherkommen die im Alltag eher fragwürdig sind.
Aber eine Ivy Bridge mit beispielsweise 5,5 Ghz Takt bleibt wahrscheinlich auch noch kühl und leise.


----------



## Knogle (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mehr Power 

Bringt fast schon mehr als BCLK


----------



## 8ykrid (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Also um auf 1200 Punkte zu kommen musste ich auf 204 bclk hehen , 10.4GT/s qpi link , 4ghz uncore und 120pcie takt und cpu clock skew auf 400ps und vcore 1.3 V


 davon will ich mal einen screen sehen,  gerade die 4ghz uncore&120 pcie, bitte prime oder linx stable


----------



## Knogle (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

4Ghz uncore sind drin , sogar 4,2Ghz o.O ich weiss nicht was daran so ungewoehnlich ist
und 120pcie takt sind doch auch nicht ungewoehnlich es geht sogar bis 125mhz stabil


----------



## 8ykrid (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@majinvegeta

Bleib mal ganz locker Brauner

Keiner hat geschrieben das du das heis von kalt nicht unterscheiden kannst. Auch schrieb niemand das du nicht weißt das die TDP nicht ansteigt. Hier gehts wohl langsam nicht mehr um die Sache sondern das gegenüber mit "Argumenten" aus der Reserve zu locken zu wollen. Des wegen werde ich auf deine Posts nicht mehr eingehen. 

@knogle
Okay, ich werde deutlicher. Ich weiß das 4000 uncore sehr schwer sind, wenn überhaupt möglich. Auch sind 2000Mhz RAMtakt sehr schwer mit S1366. *Siehe auch hier mal rein.*  Des wegen schick mir eine Screen wo Prime oder LinX(ganzer Lauf) und alles andere drauf sind. Am besten nach den Regel des Luxx OC Liste. Vorher glaub ich es einfach nicht. Dazu spiele ich schon zulange mit der Plattform rum.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

pcie takt halte ich persöhnlich für quark, de rnutzen dürfte im realberieb gen null tendieren.

der uncore-takt zeigt abe rbei cinebench seltsame leistungssteigerungen, wa sich aber eher auf die geänderten latenzauswirkungen vom speicher auf den im uncore liegeneden speicherkontroller schieben würde.
das mal real bei game szu untersuchen wäre interessant.

knogle, hast du noch n single-cpu system mit 1366 aufgebaut?
lass mal bitte folgende sachen laufen:

unigine valley mit i7/xeon quad standardtakt und übertaktet mit hohem uncore, dann xeon 6-kerne sowohl standard als auch übertaktet mit hohem uncore.

irgendwie hängt da beim 6kerner wohl was dran, aber ich hab selbst beim 4-kerner den taktsprung von "nur" etwa 200-300 mhz mehr uncore messen können.

@8ykrid, geht mir aktuell ähnlich mit dem uncore. ich komm mit müh und not bei hoher qpi-voltage auf vielelicht 3500MHz uncore, die 4GHz sidn mir mit für meine hardware vertretbaren spannungen nicht darstellbar.


----------



## Knogle (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Musste pcie uebertakten wegen meiner SSD 

Also kurz gesagt soll ich die kiste mal auf 4 kernen laufen lassen?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Juni 2014)

8ykrid schrieb:


> @majinvegeta
> 
> Bleib mal ganz locker Brauner
> 
> Keiner hat geschrieben das du das heis von kalt nicht unterscheiden kannst. Auch schrieb niemand das du nicht weißt das die TDP nicht ansteigt. Hier gehts wohl langsam nicht mehr um die Sache sondern das gegenüber mit "Argumenten" aus der Reserve zu locken zu wollen. Des wegen werde ich auf deine Posts nicht mehr eingehen.



So geht's natürlich auch. Erst die Waffen zeigen und dann wieder abziehen. Aber mir sollts nur recht sein. 

Ließ dir nochmal genau deinen Post durch, dann verstehst du vielleicht weshalb ich so reagiert habe. 
Auch zum Thema "aus der Reserve" locken.
Auf Ärger kann ich nämlich genauso ganz gut verzichten.


----------



## Knogle (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also mit 4 Kernen schafft der Xeon X5650 @ 3,68Ghz nur 650 Punkte im Cinebench R15

Standardtakt mit hohem Uncore ist leider bei dem kaputten Board nicht drinnen
Ich bekomme im Windows Betrieb dann immer MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

/e: 6 Kerne @ 2,6Ghz 550P , mit 3,8Ghz Uncore sinds 730P


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Juni 2014)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Und der i7 940 hatte bei 1333MHz RAM Takt die 12 GB erkannt oder, weil dann wäre der Mem Controller von deiner neuen CPU schlechter...
> 
> Meine 3x 4GB Riegel laufen auf 850MHz CL 9/9/9/20/1, mehr geht nicht bei dieser CL. 1,52V Vdimm Spannung reichen dafür, mehr bringt auch nichts. Anscheinend habe ich Chips drauf die mit mehr Spannung kaum skalieren, gekauft habe ich sie im Jahre 2011. Der Memcontroller in der CPU hat auch einen Einfluss.



Der i7 der Bloom Reihe unterstützt kein 1333er. 

Aber hab doch dazu geschrieben das dort das selbe Problem war. Nur halt eben nicht mit 1333 MHz.  ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Juni 2014)

aber viele laufen trotzdem mit schnellrem ram.

meine beiden cps erkennen auch 1333 perfekt....


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Juni 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> aber viele laufen trotzdem mit schnellrem ram.
> 
> meine beiden cps erkennen auch 1333 perfekt....



Du hast 2 bloomfields? :o
Meiner ist entweder runter auf 1066 oder halt hoch auf 1600 klappte auch. Aber 1333 wollte er nie. Jetzt klappt's zumindest mit dem xeon ^^


----------



## Knogle (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> aber viele laufen trotzdem mit schnellrem ram.
> 
> meine beiden cps erkennen auch 1333 perfekt....


 
Irgendwas hat der 6 Kerner aber was die anderen nicht haben

Auch bei 4 Kernen reisst der Xeon X5650 650 Punkte... mehr als ein Xeon E3 1230V3

Mit hohem UCLK auf 6 Kernen sogar 750 @ Standardtakt


----------



## Aslinger (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Da bin ich dann mal gespannt um wieviel mehr der Haswell-E 8 Kerner abgehen wird. Der soll ja nur 3 GHz haben.

Wieviel habt ihr überhaupt im Winrar Bench?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Juni 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Du hast 2 bloomfields? :o
> Meiner ist entweder runter auf 1066 oder halt hoch auf 1600 klappte auch. Aber 1333 wollte er nie. Jetzt klappt's zumindest mit dem xeon ^^


einen bloomi und nen gainsi 


Knogle schrieb:


> Irgendwas hat der 6 Kerner aber was die anderen nicht haben
> 
> Auch bei 4 Kernen reisst der Xeon X5650 650 Punkte... mehr als ein Xeon E3 1230V3
> 
> Mit hohem UCLK auf 6 Kernen sogar 750 @ Standardtakt



hm, mein 5560 bringt auch mit 3,7 statt 3,4 ghz uncore nicht mehr mehr punkte.
werd doch mal am pcie spielen.


----------



## Knogle (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kennt irgendjemand von euch sich in BIOS modding aus?


----------



## esprimopc (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Kennt irgendjemand von euch sich in BIOS modding aus?


wieso willst du denn des modden wenn ich fragn darf??


----------



## Knogle (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

damit ich uebertakten kann 

Bin grad auf der suche nach nem anderen disassembler weil es funktioniert nicht bei der .rom datei aufgrund des prozessortyps


----------



## Harti600 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wow echt eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Knogle (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Harti600 schrieb:


> Wow echt eine Überlegung wert.


 
Ich wuerde den Xeon jedem Haswell System vorziehen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juni 2014)

naja, mal den 4790k abwarten


----------



## Knogle (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich bezweifle aber das der 1039 Punkte im Cinebench schafft 

Single-Thread Performance wird aber besser sein


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

na was nutzt dir der vorteil wenn du real eher 4 kerne mit hoher leistung brauchst, weil selten mehr als 4 kerne genutzt werden. 

ich bleib trotzdem bei meinem xeon, der reicht mri bestimmt noch 2 jahre oder länger


----------



## Dan23 (21. Juni 2014)

Also zum einen ist der Xeon 5650 im 32 Nm Verfahren hergestellt, dadurch hat er schon eine gesteigerte Effitienz, mein i7 920 hat 130W TDP @2,67 GHz, der Xeon hat 95W TDP bei der gleichen Taktung. Zudem werden fast alle zukünftigen Konsolenports nach 4 Kernen Mindestanforderung schreien, da wird man mit nem 6-kerner goldrichtig liegen, denn die XBO und PS4 benutzen 6 Kerne für Spiele.  Das ist jetzt auch keine Vermutung, sondern das ist schon jetzt so, ich stecke da Berufstechnisch in der Materie und weiß was da die nächsten Monate kommt.  Werde meine Ergebnisse mit dem Xeon dann hier posten wenn ich ihn in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen bekomme.

Und dann wollte ich noch erwähnen dass die Leute die hier mit Haswell-Effizienz, Stromschlucker, usw. hier ankommen schlicht und einfach im falschen Forum gelandet sind.

Strompreis is mir egal, mir geht's darum was unterm Strich bei rauskommt!

Und wenn ich für 90 € inkl Porto und Zoll eine 6-Kern CPU bekomme, da habe ich dann noch immer über 300-500 € gegenüber anderen CPU's gespart und brauche bis auf die GPU die nächsten 2 Jahre nicht aufrüsten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juni 2014)

na wenns sein muss kann ich meinen xeon ja weiter quaehlen, 4,28ghz macht er auch, nur brauch ich dann 0,1v mehr.

in cinebench r15 macht er damit 646 punkte 
das ist ganz gut fuer ne 5 jahre alte cpu wuerd ich sagen


----------



## Knogle (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja^^ Komischerweise schafft mein Xeon X5650 bei 4 Kernen @ 3,68Ghz ueber 700 o.O

@Stret: @1600Mhz wird der RAM ziemlich heiss , es sind gefuehlte 80 Grad wenn ich dran packe , laut Speedfan jedoch nur um die 60


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juni 2014)

denk dran, der 6er hat 50% mehr cache


----------



## Knogle (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> denk dran, der 6er hat 50% mehr cache


 
Macht das soviel aus? O.o


----------



## Harti600 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Läuft der Xeon auf nem ASUS P6T oder welches Board sollte man sich zulegen auf dem er "ziemlich" sicher läuft und sich übertakten lässt?
Hat schon jemand getestet wie es mit der Spieleleistung aussieht wenn als GPU z.B. eine 780 ti verbaut ist?
Wird diese "stark" "gebottelneckt"? Würde mich mal Interessieren. 
(Bin erst bei Seite 34 sorry falls schon jemand gefragt hat)


----------



## Knogle (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Harti600 schrieb:


> Läuft der Xeon auf nem ASUS P6T oder welches Board sollte man sich zulegen auf dem er "ziemlich" sicher läuft und sich übertakten lässt?
> Hat schon jemand getestet wie es mit der Spieleleistung aussieht wenn als GPU z.B. eine 780 ti verbaut ist?
> Wird diese "stark" "gebottelneckt"? Würde mich mal Interessieren.
> (Bin erst bei Seite 34 sorry falls schon jemand gefragt hat)


 
Jemand hier hats bereits mit nem P6T gemacht und ich auch und es laeuft 

Ne bei der Leistung wird die GPU nicht beeintraechtigt

Die Spieleleistung entspricht etwa einem i7 4930k


----------



## IluBabe (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle aber das der 1039 Punkte im Cinebench schafft
> 
> Single-Thread Performance wird aber besser sein


Der einzige mir bekannte Cinebench R15 Wert für nen i7 3790k übertaktet ist auf der Seite im Review Intel Core i7-4790K (Devil's Canyon) Review - R11.5, R15 and Power Consumption | bit-tech.net mit 952 Punkten. Allerdings wurde da "nur" 16 GB Corsair Vengeance Pro 1,866MHz memory verwendet und aus persönlichen Beobachtungen ist mir bekannt, das gerade Cinebench R15 erstens in den Werten schwankt und zudem vom Takt/Latenzspektrum des Speicher abhängt.


----------



## 8ykrid (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@knogle
Ich wollte doch gerne nochmal Prime Screenshots mit mehr als 4000 uncore sehen. Oder auch Ramtakt Screenshots mit mehr als 2000mhz beim Sockel 1366. Oder deine Aussage mit 4200 uncore  Takt. 

Aber ich kann mir schon denken warum da nix kommt... .


----------



## Knogle (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



8ykrid schrieb:


> @knogle
> Ich wollte doch gerne nochmal Prime Screenshots mit mehr als 4000 uncore sehen. Oder auch Ramtakt Screenshots mit mehr als 2000mhz beim Sockel 1366. Oder deine Aussage mit 4200 uncore  Takt.
> 
> Aber ich kann mir schon denken warum da nix kommt... .


 
Ich hab nie was von ram auf mehr als 2000Mhz gesagt lol


----------



## rackcity (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir noch einen gönne.. hab hier noch ein board rumliegen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Jemand hier hats bereits mit nem P6T gemacht und ich auch und es laeuft


 
Jop, bei mir.


----------



## 8ykrid (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> pcie takt halte ich persöhnlich für quark
> 
> @8ykrid, geht mir aktuell ähnlich mit dem uncore. ich komm mit müh und not bei hoher qpi-voltage auf vielelicht 3500MHz uncore, die 4GHz sidn mir mit für meine hardware vertretbaren spannungen nicht darstellbar.


PCIe erhöhen kannst Chor was bringen. Aber nix für die SSD. Da bestimmt die Sata Schnittstelle und die SSD den Speed.  Gab mal einen Artikel das es wenige Prozentchen für die Graka bringt. Man sollte 101 einstellen. Das kann Stabilitätsproblemen vorbeugen. Ob das was bringt ist die andere Frage. Kommt auf das Bord an. Ist wie mit genau 200Blck bei manchen Boards.  Booten dann einfach nicht. Ist wohl wie bei der früheren fsb core2 Architektur.Da gab es auch manchmal Löcher wo nix mehr ging. 10 mehr und es ging weiter. 

Zu uncore 4000 und größer kann ich nur sagen das es nur bei wenigen, wenigen geht. Setzt en ich mich richtig erinnere mindestens 2000Mhz speichertakt voraus.  Der uncore muss doppelt so hoch sein wie der speichertakt.  Und das geht wenn dann nur mit den Evga boards oder den rampage 3 von  Asus.  Mit einem P6t oder ähnliche Liga in der Regel nicht.  Egal wie hoch man die Spannung knallt.


----------



## Knogle (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



8ykrid schrieb:


> PCIe erhöhen kannst Chor was bringen. Aber nix für die SSD. Da bestimmt die Sata Schnittstelle und die SSD den Speed.  Gab mal einen Artikel das es wenige Prozentchen für die Graka bringt. Man sollte 101 einstellen. Das kann Stabilitätsproblemen vorbeugen. Ob das was bringt ist die andere Frage. Kommt auf das Bord an. Ist wie mit genau 200Blck bei manchen Boards.  Booten dann einfach nicht. Ist wohl wie bei der früheren fsb core2 Architektur.Da gab es auch manchmal Löcher wo nix mehr ging. 10 mehr und es ging weiter.
> 
> Zu uncore 4000 und größer kann ich nur sagen das es nur bei wenigen, wenigen geht. Setzt en ich mich richtig erinnere mindestens 2000Mhz speichertakt voraus.  Der uncore muss doppelt so hoch sein wie der speichertakt.  Und das geht wenn dann nur mit den Evga boards oder den rampage 3 von  Asus.  Mit einem P6t oder ähnliche Liga in der Regel nicht.  Egal wie hoch man die Spannung knallt.


 

Er muss einfach nur MINDESTENS so hoch sein wie der RAM Takt , hoeher schon aber nicht niedriger
SATA wird auch durch den PCIe Takt beeinflusst...


----------



## 8ykrid (21. Juni 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ich hab nie was von ram auf mehr als 2000Mhz gesagt lol


 
Was lol?  Der speichertakt ist die Hälfte des uncoretaktes. Also hast du dies gesagt. Weil der uncore doppelt so sein muss wie der speichertakt

Die Schnittstelle ist über PCI e langes angeschlossen. Wenn du aber nur Beispielsweise 500 mb/s aus der Ssd bringst nutzt dir das mehr an Bandbreite garnix. Weil du brauchst ja nur Bandbreite von 500Mb/s. Schneller wird es nicht.


----------



## Knogle (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



8ykrid schrieb:


> Was lol?  Der speichertakt ist die Hälfte des uncoretaktes. Also hast du dies gesagt. Weil der uncore doppelt so sein muss wie der speichertakt


 

Das ist falsch

Wenn der Speichertakt 1500mhz ist muss der uncore MINDESTENS 3000 sein , kann also auch 4000 sein


----------



## 8ykrid (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Er muss einfach nur MINDESTENS so hoch sein wie der RAM Takt , hoeher schon aber nicht niedriger
> SATA wird auch durch den PCIe Takt beeinflusst...


 Hier stehts zum beispiel http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ow-intel-core-i7-bloomfield-overclocking.html
http://www.overclockingstation.de/benchmarks-cpu/3262-overclock-core-i7.html
Da steht es auch. Mach doch bitte mal ein Screenshot vom uncore wo du 4200 uncore hast. Und den oben verlinkten afrokalle glaube ich mehr als dir. Also. Was ist mit LOL?


----------



## Knogle (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



8ykrid schrieb:


> Hier stehts zum beispiel http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ow-intel-core-i7-bloomfield-overclocking.html


 
Aha
Dann frag die anderen hier im Forum in diesem Thread die das selbe gemacht haben oder Chris mit seinem X5560 er hat den ram sicherlich auch nicht auf 1850 bei 3,7Ghz uncore


----------



## petermayer87 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich muss sagen ich liebe den Thread hier. Hat richtig spaß gemacht zu lesen und jetzt möchte man es selbst haben 

Ich habe mal in der Bucht geschaut nach Boards und da muss man echt lange suchen bis mal ein gutes Angebot kommt. Kann man denn jedes Board nehmen mit Sockel 1366? Oder muss das Board was bestimmtes haben?
Was wäre z.b. mit dem hier Supermicro X8STi-F LGA1366 RAID 10/100/1000 LAN VGA SATA-II IPMI für i7 und Xeon | eBay.

Oder ist es günstiger in USA zu bestellen? Wenn ja wo, Bucht?


----------



## 8ykrid (21. Juni 2014)

Begreift du es nicht oder was? DeR UNCORE ist MINDESTENS doppelt so wie der speichertakt. Klar kann der ubertaktet werden. Darum geht es nicht. Bei 4000uncore brauchst du 2000 RAM. Beides ist xtrem selten gewesen. Primestable noch mehr. Also mach jetzt einen Screenshot von deinen 4200uncore mit 2100 ramspeed. Erzähl mir hier nix vom Pferd.

Mach mir doch einfach einen Screenshot von deinen 4200uncoretakt. Dann ist alles gut.


----------



## Knogle (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

4000Mhz sind stabil bei 1400Mhz ram takt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juni 2014)

8ykrid schrieb:


> Begreift du es nicht oder was? DeR UNCORE ist MINDESTENS doppelt so wie der speichertakt. Klar kann der ubertaktet werden. Darum geht es nicht. Bei 4000uncore brauchst du 2000 RAM. Beides ist xtrem selten gewesen. Primestable noch mehr. Also mach jetzt einen Screenshot von deinen 4200uncore mit 2100 ramspeed. Erzähl mir hier nix vom Pferd.



brauchst du nicht!
andersrum wird aber n schuh draus.

bei 2000er ram brauchst du 4000mhz uncore.

mein sys laeuft mit 1380mhz ram und etwa 3600 mhz uncore (testweise eben)

man meinte fruehet genau doppelt sei gut, das wird bei mir aber schneller instabil als wenn der uncore so zwischen 3,2-3,5ghz liegt.


----------



## Stetramp (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> PCIe erhöhen kannst Chor was bringen. Aber nix für die SSD. Da bestimmt die Sata Schnittstelle und die SSD den Speed. Gab mal einen Artikel das es wenige Prozentchen für die Graka bringt. Man sollte 101 einstellen. Das kann Stabilitätsproblemen vorbeugen. Ob das was bringt ist die andere Frage. Kommt auf das Bord an. Ist wie mit genau 200Blck bei manchen Boards. Booten dann einfach nicht. Ist wohl wie bei der früheren fsb core2 Architektur.Da gab es auch manchmal Löcher wo nix mehr ging. 10 mehr und es ging weiter.



Sowas ist relativ einfach zu erklären:
Der Taktgenerator kann überhaupt nicht alle Frequenzen als "genaue" Teiler des Grundtaktes bereitstellen. Daher wird dort eine PLL schaltung verwendet. Diese sind aber bei bestimmten Teilern nur begrenzt stabiel und jittern. Bei ungünstigen Frequenzvorgaben landet man dann genau in einem Loch. (Phasenregelschleife).



> Was wäre z.b. mit dem hier Supermicro X8STi-F LGA1366 RAID 10/100/1000 LAN VGA SATA-II IPMI für i7 und Xeon | eBay.
> Oder ist es günstiger in USA zu bestellen? Wenn ja wo, Bucht?


Das ist ein interessantes Angebot aus Deutschland mit der Garantie, dass der Xeon auch richtig läuft. Aber Übertakten wird NICHT möglich sein.
Mit der Onboard Grafikkarte wirst du nicht weit kommen ;-P ist aber mit Sicherheit für die Fernwartung sehr praktisch!
Die Boards sind zudem gebraucht, was (trotz Hinweis auf gute Elkos) eventuell von Nachteil sein kann.
Wenn es also darum geht, einen günstigen 6Kerner "out of the Box" laufen zu lassen ist das ganz nett!

Das USA Board ist allerdings nur 10€ (oder vll. 15€) teurer und ist angeblich neu. Im schlimmsten Fall musst du dem Zoll deine Paypal Rechnung senden, aber ansonsten ist es nicht mit viel mehr Arbeit Verbunden.
Übertakten ist dort aber ebensowenig möglich (ich bin noch etwas pessimistisch bezüglich eines MOD Bios!) du KANNST aber eine zweite CPU einstetzen (Kräftiges Netzteil vorrausgesetzt).
Zudem brauchst du ein Gehäuse, in das der Klopper (Extended ATX) reinpasst!

Wenn du Übertakten willst, dann besorg dir am besten eines der Boards, die hier schon getestet wurden (Wie wärs mit einer Auflistung auf der ersten Seite inkl. Speicher !!!!!!!)

Ich hoffe mal, das ich bis Ende nächster Woche von meinem Workstationboard berichten kann!


----------



## 8ykrid (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du wirst fast keinen finden mit 2000Ram finden mit 4000 uncore. Das ist Fakt. Auch wirst du auf irgendwelchen Bord keinen 4200 uncore finden egal wie hoch der speichert finden. Das geht schlicht nicht. Des wegen antwortet der gute nämlich nicht auf die frage nach dem Post mit der nachfrage zum 4200 uncore. Genauso wie auf die 120PCie Takt. Wobei das eventuell kurzfristig ginge. Jedoch nicht stabil und nicht mit Lukü. Da kann man noch so liken. 

Zu früher sage ich mal nix. Das gilt nach wie vor.


----------



## Knogle (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ein 600er oder 550er NT reicht voellig aus bei 2 CPUs + Grafikkarte 

Der BIOS Modder wird glaube ich ein bisschen $$$ wollen  Er meinte es wuerde 8 Stunden dauern um es beim Intel S5520HCR und SCR zu machen aber es ist moeglich

@8: Habe 118er PCIe Takt drinnen und 3900Mhz UCLK


----------



## 8ykrid (21. Juni 2014)

@stetramp
Danke. Wollte nur nicht so technisch werden. Übertakten ist eben außerhalb der specs. Mit den Begriffen hole and wall können viele mehr anfangen.

Ich will nach wie vor Screenshot sehen. Und den stable getestet.


----------



## Knogle (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

IntelBurnTest?


----------



## Stetramp (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> in 600er oder 550er NT reicht voellig aus bei 2 CPUs + Grafikkarte


Es hängt ganz davon ab, wie die Rails verteilt sind!
Ist das Netzteil Single Rail, ist es kein Problem. Hat man wie ich, ein Netzteil mit "nur" 2x22A dann wird es schon schwerer diese zwei Rails auf 2xCPU + 1xGrafikkarte aufzuteilen.
Irgendwie bin ich auf den Bastelkramsalter etwas raus, daher schaue ich zumindest ein wenig, in wie fern ich irgendwelche Spezifikationen "überschreite".
Mit einem Instabielem System weil das Netzteil in die Schutzschaltung geht, ist ja niemandem geholfen.

--> Einen Netzteilkauf bei dual CPU unter umständen mit einrechnen!

Außerdem kenne ich Kein Netzteil mit zwei EPS Steckern in der 550W Klasse. Und auch darüber sind jene selten!

--> Falls jemand ein paar Netzteile im "unteren" Preissegment mit 2 EPS Steckern in petto hat, bitte schreiben

Und mit "irgendwelchen" Adaptern von Molex auf EPS wird das sicher auch nichts werden! Wenn man eine schwache Grafikkarte hat, kann man aber dort einen der zwei Versorgungen adaptieren.



> Der BIOS Modder wird glaube ich ein bisschen $$$ wollen


Ich kann zwar verstehen aber ehrlich gesagt ist es mir nur etwas wert, wenn ich weiß, dass es auch gelingt. Ich bezahle ungern für jemanden, dessen Know How ich nicht einschätzen kann.

Nochmal zu der PLL: Das ist ehrlich gesagt auch "Halbwissen", aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass man bei bestimmten Teilern ein ungewollt "Spread Spectrum" aktiviert. 
Ich bin im Übertakterjargon ja gar nicht drin, daher kann ich mit "hole and wall" irgendwie nix anfangen .

Sagt mal, ich hab den Eindruck das das Alter der hier schreibenden ganz schön verschieden ist. Bin ich mit meinen 27 nen ganz schön alter Hase?


----------



## Knogle (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja du bist ein alter Hase 

8kryid: Ich mach jetztnen intel Burn test und ein Bild mit CPU Z


/e: sooo

zufrieden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juni 2014)

8ykrid schrieb:


> Zu früher sage ich mal nix. Das gilt nach wie vor.



wenn es um das dogma “es muss genau doppelter ramtakt sein“ geht, ist “frueher“ wiederlegt.
hoeher geht natuerlich und ist nicht zwingend instabil.

das 4ghz uncore eher die ausnahme ist, das ist wohl klar.
die physik hat sich natuerlich nicht veraendert.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab nochmal ne Frage zum QPI Link. Wie wichtig ist der? Je höher desto besser? 
Bei mir ist er nämlich nach der Übertaktung gesunken. Was hat das für einen Einfluss? Einen Hohen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juni 2014)

also wenn da bei nem quad mehr als 5 und bei nem 6er mehr als 6gt/s stehen, ist alles ok


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. Juni 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> also wenn da bei nem quad mehr als 5 und bei nem 6er mehr als 6gt/s stehen, ist alles ok



???
Da stehen aber bei mir mhz (2806) hinter...


----------



## Knogle (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Musste im BIOS schauen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juni 2014)

ghz sind da gleich die haelfte.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. Juni 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ghz sind da gleich die haelfte.



Hmm wäre ja dann nicht so toll. Was kann man da gegen tun?

Hab grad echt gar nicht mal soviel gemacht.
Bloß BCLK auf 157 mhz (Multi ist 23)
Vcore ist auf 1,15 und läuft stabil
Ram Takt auf 1248 mhz (höher geht's nicht, sonst wird mein ganzer Speicher nicht mehr erkannt)

Mehr hab ich gar nicht eingestellt.
UCLK manuell einstellen war nicht so toll, weil mein Windows dann nicht mehr starten wollte. Daher ist die Option auf Auto.

Rechner bleibt unter Volllast kühl. (Max 60 grad) und vor allem leise.
Denke belass es dann auch so für den Alltag. Weiß nicht ob 3,8 Ghz dann noch so gesund wären. Ist zwar ohne Probleme möglich aber der RAM Takt liegt dann bloß nur noch bei um die 900 mhz...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Juni 2014)

normal kann man den qpi einstellen, meiner liegt bei ca 8gt/s

das mit dem ram ist immer so ne sache.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Juni 2014)

Ah ok schon gesehen. Hab ich gemacht. Ist bei mir jetzt auf 6,8 gt/s. ^^


----------



## Schrotti (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe mal meinen i7 4930K durch den Bench gejagt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8ykrid (22. Juni 2014)

Sag mal Knogle willst mich foppen oder was?  Ich will die 4200 sehen. Nicht 3800 oder sonstirgendetwas. 4200 wie du behauptet hast. Und dann noch die 120pcie. Und zwar stabil. 3900 habe ich auch stabil am laufen. Seit Jahren.

@majinveta
Das stell mal auf 160  und du hast wieder die normalen Ram-Teiler zur Verfügung. 1066-1333-1600. Nicht irgendwelche krummen Dinger. Auch das lesen der OC Anleitung in diesem Forum (hab ich weiter oben verlinkt) sollte helfen. Bei 160 sollte qpi Spannung auf ca 1.25V stellen sollte reichen. Einfach mal die Anleitungen dazu durchlesen. Sind die gleichen Spannungen wie auch bei allen anderen Seite. Die Jungs haben sich damals nicht umsonst die Mühe gemacht anstatt hier auf jemanden zu hören der das Rad neu erfinden möchte. Gibt es alles schon und das besser als hier in diesem Fréd. Sry Knolge ist aber so!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



8ykrid schrieb:


> @majinveta
> Das stell mal auf 160 oder 166 und du hast wieder die normalen Ram-Teiler zur Verfügung. 1066-1333-1600. Nicht irgendwelche krummen Geschichten.


 
Aber genau da liegt ja bei mir das Problem. Je höher ich takte, desto niedriger muss ich den RAM Teiler einstellen, damit mein gesamter RAM erkannt wird. 
(Hatte das auch schon bei meinem i7 gehabt. Liegt denke ich mal am RAM. Ist ja schließlich auch schon von 2008.)


----------



## 8ykrid (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Liegt wohl eher nicht am RAM sondern an einer anderen Spannung. Ließ das tut von Afrokalle.  Ich bin jetzt wech. Fußball War zu hart


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Ich habe mal meinen i7 4930K durch den Bench gejagt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Was für´n Takt?

Hab mit 3,6 Ghz das hier raus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Was für´n Takt?
> 
> Hab mit 3,6 Ghz das hier raus...
> 
> ...


 
4,5GHz mit RAMTAKT 1866MHz hatte ich anliegen.


----------



## Jackey555 (22. Juni 2014)

Bei Gulftown bzw gleichartigem server derivat muss der uncore nur das 1,5 fache des ramtaktes betragen. Zum Glück wirde diese Hürde 2010 entschärft.......


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Juni 2014)

hm, die frage ist nur, wieso hat der uncore ueberhaupt einfluss auf die leistung?

andererseits wohl nicht unbegrenzt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Schrotti schrieb:


> 4,5GHz mit RAMTAKT 1866MHz hatte ich anliegen.


 

OK, dann brauch ich mich ja nicht bei meinen Werten wundern. ^^


----------



## Knogle (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@ 8kryid: Hier hat jemand 4,5Ghz UCLK gepostet  reicht dir das nicht?


----------



## Unrockstar85 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mhh irgendwie bin ich blind, aber ich finde nur Überteuerte Sockel 1366 Hardware bei Ebay. Schade, es wäre eine gute Option, für eine Freundin ihre alte Möhre günstig aufzurüsten. Aber 150€ für einen gebrauchten? Ne danke dann lieber einen kleinen Haswell i5 und die Bretter sind derzeit auch jenseits von gut und Böse

Ansonsten sehr Intressanter Test. Kann man einen I7 920 eigentlich dazu vergleichen? und wie würde dieser Abschneiden? Bzw was ist OC möglich?


----------



## Knogle (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Mhh irgendwie bin ich blind, aber ich finde nur Überteuerte Sockel 1366 Hardware bei Ebay. Schade, es wäre eine gute Option, für eine Freundin ihre alte Möhre günstig aufzurüsten. Aber 150€ für einen gebrauchten? Ne danke dann lieber einen kleinen Haswell i5 und die Bretter sind derzeit auch jenseits von gut und Böse
> 
> Ansonsten sehr Intressanter Test. Kann man einen I7 920 eigentlich dazu vergleichen? und wie würde dieser Abschneiden? Bzw was ist OC möglich?


 
Der i7 920 schneidet bei Cinebench auch mit 4Ghz nur mit 500 punkten ab also etwa halb soviel wie der Xeon X5650 @ 3,68Ghz

Damit ist der Xeon X5650 etwa 58% schneller als ein i7 4770k @ Standardtakt

/e: Es gab mal vor 2 Monaten nen Posten bei Ebay mit 2000 neuen 1366 MSI Boards fuer 100 Euro das Stueck , jedoch waren diese nach einigen Wochen alle ausverkauft

Oder du holst dir ein Dual CPU System , dann kommste guenstiger weg als bei einem Single CPU System


----------



## Unrockstar85 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

kommt nicht in Frage.. Ich habe aber was anderes Gefunden: Xeon E5620 Quad-Core . Der hat eine 80W TDP und sollte ja auch OCbar sein. Oder? Es ist eigentlich so, der Basteldrang, also meiner ist schon groß und in Richtung Dual CPU System. Aber ich habe einen I5 3570k welcher mir zu 100% reicht, und die besagte Freundin will einen PC der läuft und keine Bastelbude


----------



## Stetramp (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also 500 Punkte für einen I7 920 übertaktet sind zu niedrig gegriffen.
Ich komme mit 3,6GHz ("dauerturbo 3,85GHz und teilweise sogar 4,2GHz"), mit 1050Mhz Arbeitspeicher auf etwa 600Punkte (die 583Punkte sind wahrscheinlich wegen des Remotedesktops).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist der  E5620 wirklich so viel günstiger? Immerhin hat man hier nur 4 Kerne, außerdem ist der Turbo "beschnitten".
Effektiv trennen beide CPU's also bis zu 400Mhz und 2 Kerne.
Natürlich wird sich dieser auch ordentlich hocht takten könne, aber gut möglich, dass man dann an eine  BCLK Grenze stößt?

Nimmt man das Board dazu, dann ist der 4 Kerner im Vergleich zum 6 Kerner uninteressant!

Kauf dir doch ein Dual Sockel Board und rüste den Rechner deiner Freundin mit deinen Teilen auf! Das geniale am Dualsockel System ist ja, dass der Speicher so spott billig ist. 12GB für 36€...

Wenn die Boards bei Ebay so teuer weggehen, dann bin ich mal gespannt was ich für mein Gigabyte noch bekomme. So wie ich das hier lese sollten ja noch 100€ drin sein!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Juni 2014)

mein xeon x5560 entspricht in weiten teilen nem 920.
der schafft 615-646 punkte cinebench. je nach takt....


----------



## Knogle (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Also 500 Punkte für einen I7 920 übertaktet sind zu niedrig gegriffen.
> Ich komme mit 3,6GHz ("dauerturbo 3,85GHz und teilweise sogar 4,2GHz"), mit 1050Mhz Arbeitspeicher auf etwa 600Punkte (die 583Punkte sind wahrscheinlich wegen des Remotedesktops).
> 
> 
> ...


 Ich wuerde sogar mit 200 rechnen


----------



## Harti600 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann das normale ASUS P6T den Takt genauso halten(wegen Temps) wie das Delux? Da ist im mom nälich nen billiges auf E-bay welches ich mir
schießen würde ☺ oder soll es doch das Delux sein? Im notfall kaufe ich mir halt eins mit 2 Cpus aber das ist ja sooo viel aufwand.


----------



## Knogle (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Harti600 schrieb:


> Kann das normale ASUS P6T den Takt genauso halten(wegen Temps) wie das Delux? Da ist im mom nälich nen billiges auf E-bay welches ich mir
> schießen würde ☺ oder soll es doch das Delux sein? Im notfall kaufe ich mir halt eins mit 2 Cpus aber das ist ja sooo viel aufwand.


 
Ja , weil das P6X58D eigentlich auch ein P6T SE ist bzw P6T 

Keine Sorge das laeuft schon 


Wenn es das 135 Euro P6T auf Ebay ist wuerde ich es nicht nehmen  Kaputter Spawa Kuehler , kaputter Sockel etc.


----------



## Banjo3 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo PCGH Gemeinde 

Möchte hier mal danke sagen , für diesen super Tip " X5650 " , hat mir ein Haufen Kohle gespart und habe wohl die nächsten 2 Jahre Ruhe 
Lese nun schon einige Jahre interessiert mit , aber nun war es an der Zeit sich anzumelden um das hier loszuwerden .

Mein Xeon läuft auf 4,2 gHz mit 1,35 v , nur der 1600er Ram wird nicht erkannt , egal trotzdem ein mächtiger Leistungsgewinn vom alten i7 930 .

Gruß Banjo


----------



## Knogle (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Banjo3 schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH Gemeinde
> 
> Möchte hier mal danke sagen , für diesen super Tip " X5650 " , hat mir ein Haufen Kohle gespart und habe wohl die nächsten 2 Jahre Ruhe
> Lese nun schon einige Jahre interessiert mit , aber nun war es an der Zeit sich anzumelden um das hier loszuwerden .
> ...



Magste mal Cinebench R15 laufen lassen?

Bei 1,35V duerftest du auch eventuell die 4,4Ghz bei 204 BCLK und 22 Multi schaffen bei 4000er UCLK und hoeherer DRAM Voltage


----------



## Maqama (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Banjo3 schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH Gemeinde
> 
> Möchte hier mal danke sagen , für diesen super Tip " X5650 " , hat mir ein Haufen Kohle gespart und habe wohl die nächsten 2 Jahre Ruhe
> Lese nun schon einige Jahre interessiert mit , aber nun war es an der Zeit sich anzumelden um das hier loszuwerden .
> ...


 

Merkt man einen Leistungsgewinn in Spielen?

Habe heut meinen i7 920 mal auf 3,6Ghz übertaktet bei 1,2V.
Damit komme ich auf 543 Punkte im Cinebench.

Als er noch auf Standardtakt lief, hat er meine R9 280X auch schon voll ausgelastet.
Ist die Frage, wo die 2 Kerne für einen Leistungszuwachs sorgen, wenn man keine Videobearbeitung betreibt.


----------



## Knogle (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Maqama schrieb:


> Merkt man einen Leistungsgewinn in Spielen?
> 
> Habe heut meinen i7 920 mal auf 3,6Ghz übertaktet bei 1,2V.
> Damit komme ich auf 543 Punkte im Cinebench.
> ...


 

Es gibt einige Spiele die 6 bzw 12 Threads unterstuetzen
Auch mit 4 Kernen ist der X5650 schneller als ein i7 4770k aufgrund des grossen Caches und anderer Dinge


----------



## Banjo3 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab mal ein Foto vom Cinebench 15 angehangen .
CPU-Z Foto häng ich auch mal dran .
Wenn ich über 4,2 gHz gehe , möchte er mehr Spannung , hab zwar Wasserkühler aber für 24/7 ist das wohl nicht notwendig .
Da der Xeon nur 1333er Ram erkennt und mein Sabertooth X58 sehr bescheidene Ramteiler hat , läuft das nur mit diesen Einstellungen .

Ich spiele im Moment BF4 , dort konnte ich schon einen Zuwachs erkennen .
Aber meine 2 580er mit 1,5 gb sind da wohl eher die Bremse .
2 neue 770er mit 4gb sind schon unterwegs und dann geht die Post ab .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und besserer RAM , dann geht die Post richtig ab


----------



## Banjo3 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe 3x4GB Corsair drin , der lief mit dem i7 930 auf 1600 , warum der Xeon das nicht macht weiß ich nicht !
3x2GB OCZ Ram habe ich auch probiert , wird auch nur als 1333er erkannt !


----------



## Knogle (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Versuch mal den RAM Takt auf etwa 1600Mhz und dann DRAM Voltage auf 1,65V


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Juni 2014)

ram manuell einstellen, nix auto


----------



## Banjo3 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich geh kaputt , das funktioniert , danke .

Ich hatte manuell , Probem waren die 1,5 Volt , dank Knogle seiner 1,65v erkennt er den 1600er .


----------



## Knogle (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Freut mich das es jetzt geht ^^

Mein Dual CPU System ist bereit zum uebertakten 

Unter Vollast mit IntelBurnTest werden beide CPUs nur 45 Grad heiss , habe mein Gehaeuse bisschen optimiert 
Habe als CPU Luefter nur einen 300RPM Luefter


----------



## petermayer87 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Oder du holst dir ein Dual CPU System , dann kommste guenstiger weg als bei einem Single CPU System



Warum kommt man da günstiger weg?`Kosten die Dual CPU Boards nicht 200€+? oder weshalb günstiger


----------



## Knogle (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die kosten 80$  Und das neu


----------



## Stetramp (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Chipsatz aus? Mir bereitet dieser kleine Kühlkörper dort Kopfzerbrechen.
Bei mir wird später sowieso nur ein Lüfter die gesammte Luft durch die CPU's ziehen können, da für alles Andere kein Platz bleibt.

$80 Dollar ist UNTERTRIEBEN. Ohne Zoll und mit Versand landest du bei 100€. Der Zoll wird sicher nochmal 20€ raufschlagen (Je nachdem was nun in den Zollpapieren steht).


----------



## petermayer87 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hast du da mal ein Link zu? oder ist der Geheim?


----------



## Stetramp (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ebay: 181425253220
-> 81 Dollar vorschlagen -> Es ist deines


----------



## Knogle (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Chipsatz aus? Mir bereitet dieser kleine Kühlkörper dort Kopfzerbrechen.
> Bei mir wird später sowieso nur ein Lüfter die gesammte Luft durch die CPU's ziehen können, da für alles Andere kein Platz bleibt.
> 
> $80 Dollar ist UNTERTRIEBEN. Ohne Zoll und mit Versand landest du bei 100€. Der Zoll wird sicher nochmal 20€ raufschlagen (Je nachdem was nun in den Zollpapieren steht).


 
Wieviel haste denn fuer dein SCR bezahlt?

Ne ist nicht geheim  hier New Intel S5520HCR Dual Xeon Socket 1366 EATX Server Motherboard S5520HC 0675901034791 | eBay oder das SCR Workstation Mainboard http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181425253...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=181425253220&_rdc=1 jedoch ist der PCIex16 nur mit 8 angebunden

Der geht runter bis 80$


1 Luefter reicht wohl eher nicht

Ich hab in meinem Gehaeuse mindestens 8 Luefter 

Auf dem Chipsatz bzw. bisschen darueber habe ich nen 92mm Luefter weil der sonst kochend heiss wird und anfaengt zu stinken


----------



## petermayer87 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

54$ Versand also 135$ ~100€...wieviele Wochen wartet man darauf?


----------



## Knogle (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nur 2-3 Wochen


----------



## Stetramp (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Umgedreht wird ein Schuh draus:

Das Workstation Board hat zwei elektrische 16x PCIE Slots. 
Das Server Board hat nur einen 8x PCIe Anschluss der aber elektrisch 16x ist.

Daher auf keinen Fall das Server Board nehmen!

Das oben verlinkte Server Board sieht fast so aus, als würde der mechanische 16er Anschluss ganz fehlen.


----------



## Knogle (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also mein HCR hat definitiv ein x16 Slot  habe da ja meine Graka drinnen


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie sieht´s mittlerweile mit dem oc aus?
Gibt es irgendwelche realen Chancen, dass man auf dem SCR oder eventuell HCR die Xeons übertakten kann?
Ohne ist die ganze Geschichte hier doch für die Katz, denn ohne oc sind diese CPU´s doch auch nur "langsam".

Das SCR hat doch 2 x 16x PCIe? Mit wieviel Lanes sind diese angebunden und funktioniert mindestens CF auf dem Board?


----------



## Knogle (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja schon , jedoch will der bios modder warscheinlich bisschen Kohle , moeglich ist es nach Aussage des Modders aufjedenfall


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn das so sicher ist, dann könntest Du doch Dir das Bios modden lassen und es weiter verkaufen um Deine Unkosten zu decken. Glaube nicht, dass jemand der ernsthaft Interesse an der ganzen Geschichte hat, nicht das Kleingeld für das Bios hätte. Ist doch das wichtigste an dem Board, wenns mal klappen würde.

PS: Von welcher Summe sprechen wir hier?


----------



## Knogle (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Summe weiss ich noch nciht und ich weiss noch nichtmal ob er wirklich Geld will  aber ich denke


----------



## Stetramp (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Also mein HCR hat definitiv ein x16 Slot habe da ja meine Graka drinnen



Dann lade mal GPUz und schau mal wie die Karte angebunden ist. Das der Slot mechanisch 16x ist bedeutet ja nicht das er auch elektrisch so schnell angesteuert wird ;-P.
Wenn das Bios funktioniert, dann wäre ich auch bereit etwas in die Kasse zu legen.
Vielleicht findet der Bios Modder auch genugtuung darin, dass das Bios einige verwenden wollen, quasi die Anerkennung dieses Forums!

Beim SCR müssten beide Grafikkarten 16x angebunden sein!


----------



## Knogle (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja das kann auch sein 

Vielleicht sollten einige anderen den auch anschreiben damit der schneller arbeitet :p

Der ist auf Boerse.bz und heisst Ti-O2

/e: ist nur x8  habe ich nun grosse nachteile?
/e2: waere auch bereit was in die kasse zu legen und ich hol mir bald zusaetzlich nochmal das SCR


----------



## Stetramp (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Zu der Zeit als ich meine letzte Grafikkarte gekauft habe (Radeon 6870) hat das noch nicht so viel ausgemacht. In der Zukunft könnte das aber limitieren, da der Bus ja auch "nur" 2.0 ist und nicht 3.0.
Du hast ja noch ein zweites System in dem du den PCIe Platz mal runter auf 8x stellen kannst.

Ansonsten kannst du ja probieren das Importierte Board für den Selbstkostenpreis bei Ebay weiter zu verkaufen und dann bald auch auf das SCR umsteigen.
Ich werde Ti-O2 mal anschreiben.


----------



## apfeldavid (22. Juni 2014)

Mich würden ja mal die Ergebnisse des 6core xeon vs 4coreHaswell interessieren ohne oc. Ciao david


----------



## Knogle (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> Mich würden ja mal die Ergebnisse des 6core xeon vs 4coreHaswell interessieren ohne oc. Ciao david


 
Hab ich auch drin

Xeon @ 3,68Ghz und i7 4770k @ 3,5 Ghz

Auf Standardtakt schafft der Xeon X5650 nichtmal den i5 4690


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> Mich würden ja mal die Ergebnisse des 6core xeon vs 4coreHaswell interessieren ohne oc. Ciao david


 
Mein X5660 mit Standardtakt ungefähr i7 3770K Niveau. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berliner2011 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ich würde mir gerne eine Kombination aus Board und CPU (5660) anschaffen. 
Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für mich ?


----------



## Knogle (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

P6T + CPU ^^ Oder 2x 5660 und intel s5520scr


----------



## Stetramp (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sorry wenn ich das mal wieder hier reinwerfe. Knogle, lass uns mal zusammen auf der ERSTEN Seite eine Übersicht mit Boards und Links und alternativen Erstellen.
Sonst kommen diese Fragen etwa alle 10 Antworten auf!


----------



## Knogle (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Okay


----------



## Jan565 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn ich mal so zwischen fragen darf, was sind denn gute und günstige Boards für die CPU? 

Bin echt am überlegen meinen 3570K zu verkaufen und den Xeon zu kaufen. Also für den Verkaufspreis bekomme ich locker den Xeon eingekauft. 

Jetzt frage ich mich halt nur, was ist ein gutes und günstiges Board für den Xeon? Es sollte nicht so übertrieben teuer sein, weil 160€ oder was die bei ebay kosten, wollte ich nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Maqama (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wo gibt es denn den Xeon einigermaßen günstig?
Auf ebay find eich bloß welche für ~130€.
Ein Board habe ich ja schon, da sitzt ja mein i7 920 drauf, aber CPU find ich keine günstige -.-


----------



## Jan565 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

130€ ist günstig. Kostet im Moment bei ebay 115€. Dafür bekommt man keine CPU mit der Rechenleistung in neu!


----------



## Maqama (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> 130€ ist günstig. Kostet im Moment bei ebay 115€. Dafür bekommt man keine CPU mit der Rechenleistung in neu!


 
Die sind ja alle gebraucht.
Unter 300€ finde ich keine neuen.

Hat vielleicht mal jemand einen Link?


----------



## Knogle (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Maqama schrieb:


> Die sind ja alle gebraucht.
> Unter 300€ finde ich keine neuen.
> 
> Hat vielleicht mal jemand einen Link?


 

Gibt gebraucht fuer 70 inkl. zoll und versand




Neu kostet der bissl mehr Intel Xeon X5650 Six-Core | 6x 2.66 - 3.06 GHz | 12 Threads | Sockel 1366 (B) | eBay


----------



## Jan565 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Knogle, könntest du auch noch mal ein Paar 3Dmark Benchmarks machen?


----------



## Knogle (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich schau mal

/e: Der Download von 3DMark dauert noch ca. 8 Stunden bei meiner 500kbit Leitung


----------



## apfeldavid (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Mein X5660 mit Standardtakt ungefähr i7 3770K Niveau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ok, das ist schon fett. wenn man bedenkt zu welchem preis der xeon rausgeht. mein i7-920 hat mich vor einem jahr ca. 75€ gekostet. zum glück gabs das board für 33€ sonst wär das komplette system kein schnapper gewesen 

hier ein r15 bench mit 21x133Mhz, das ist der turbo vom i7, der vom xeon ist ja sogar 3,06 ... hm ich überleg schon 
283 vs 708 (xeon)

http://abload.de/img/r15_i7_92021x133uksmd.jpg

kann schon jeman mein Board für den Xeon Bestätigen?

MSI X58 Pro-E

Ciao,
David


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. Juni 2014)

Maqama schrieb:


> Die sind ja alle gebraucht.
> Unter 300€ finde ich keine neuen.
> 
> Hat vielleicht mal jemand einen Link?



Hier, hab bei dem auch gekauft:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Intel-Xeon-X..._Elektronik_Computer_CPUs&hash=item2590c4b5ca

- Sehr guter Kontakt!
- Sau schnelle Lieferung! (2 Tage) 
- Versand kostenlos!  
- Generalüberholt!  
- 30 Tage freies Rückgaberecht! 
- 12 Monate Garantie! 



Der Shop hat auch die anderen Xeons günstig unter den selben Bedingungen parat. Falls du aufgrund des Standardtakts auf Nr sicher gehen willst. ^^




apfeldavid schrieb:


> ok, das ist schon fett. wenn man bedenkt zu welchem preis der xeon rausgeht. mein i7-920 hat mich vor einem jahr ca. 75 gekostet. zum glück gabs das board für 33 sonst wär das komplette system kein schnapper gewesen
> 
> hier ein r15 bench mit 21x133Mhz, das ist der turbo vom i7, der vom xeon ist ja sogar 3,06 ... hm ich überleg schon
> 283 vs 708 (xeon)



Hatte vorher den i7 940. Es lohnt sich und übertaktet erst recht!


----------



## Knogle (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> ok, das ist schon fett. wenn man bedenkt zu welchem preis der xeon rausgeht. mein i7-920 hat mich vor einem jahr ca. 75€ gekostet. zum glück gabs das board für 33€ sonst wär das komplette system kein schnapper gewesen
> 
> hier ein r15 bench mit 21x133Mhz, das ist der turbo vom i7, der vom xeon ist ja sogar 3,06 ... hm ich überleg schon
> 283 vs 708 (xeon)
> ...


 
MSI X58 Pro E klappt

Uebertakten sollteste trotzdem damit du auf i7 4930k Niveau kommst so auf 3,6Ghz


BTW: Die 660GTX ist auf dem Dual CPU Board uebelst krass langsam

Die schafft im OpenGL in CB15 gerademal 60 FPS und die alte 560 gtx ti im single cpu System 120FPS


----------



## NuVirus (23. Juni 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hatte vorher den i7 940. Es lohnt sich und übertaktet erst recht!



Bei was hat es sich gelohnt, Anwendungen ist klar dass er schneller ist aber Spiele sofern der Takt gleich ist profitieren doch bisher nicht besonders von mehr als 4-Kernen.
Aktuell sollten nur neue optimierte Spiele wie BF4 oder Watch Dogs profitieren oder.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. Juni 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Bei was hat es sich gelohnt, Anwendungen ist klar dass er schneller ist aber Spiele sofern der Takt gleich ist man nicht gerade BF4 oder Watch Dogs spielt die profitieren nicht besser sein oder?



In anderen Spielen haben sich die min. Fps bei mir erhöht so dass sich dies positiv auf die avg fps ausgewirkt hat. Da kommt es aber auch an welche GPU man nutzt.  
In den berühmten Beispielen, die du schon genannt hattest steigen die fps sowieso. 
Aber ich persönlich zock ja nicht nur mit meiner Kiste und habe daher in CAD Anwendungen, Video und Photobearbeitung einen enormen Schub. 

In Sachen Verbrauch und Abwärme und die daraus resultierenden Lautstärke genauso.  Da die Bloomfield Reihe noch eine TDP von 130 Watt hatte und der Xeon bloß von 95 Watt. 
Übertaktet auf 3,6 Ghz verbraucht er grad mal soviel wie mein alter mit Standardtakt. ^^
Ist dennoch kühler und mein PC leiser. 

Ich persönlich würde das auch bloß machen, wenn man eh schon ein Sockel 1366 System bzw Board besitzt. Ist halt eine sehr günstige Upgrade Variante.


----------



## Maqama (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hmm habe meinen i7 jetzt auf 3,78Ghz.
Ich werde mal die Performance testen, vorher lief er ja immer bei 2,66Ghz.

Bin mit ~570 Punkten im Cinebench 15 eigentlich ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Jan565 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe etwa genauso viele mit meinem 3570K. Dazu muss man aber sagen, deine CPU hat SMT, meine nicht. Aber echt erstaunlich wieviel doch in den CPUs drin steckt.


----------



## Maqama (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Habe etwa genauso viele mit meinem 3570K. Dazu muss man aber sagen, deine CPU hat SMT, meine nicht. Aber echt erstaunlich wieviel doch in den CPUs drin steckt.


 

Die Leistungssteigerung in den letzten Jahren war ja auch nicht grad groß.
Die damaligen 280€ für den i7 920 waren eigentlich perfekt angelegt.
Die Läuft seit 5 Jahren und reicht zum befeuern aktueller Grafikkarten noch locker aus, gerade wenn man in übertaktet.

Der Xeon setzt dem ganzen dann noch die Krone auf


----------



## Stetramp (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Gibt gebraucht fuer 70 inkl. zoll und versand


Sorry, das ist wieder untertrieben. Ich habe nun 85€ beim günstigsten angebot aus den USA pro CPU inkl. Zoll bezahlt.

Der Ebay Anbieter aus Berlin ist aber wirklich sehr zu empfehlen, wer nicht so lange warten will, wie ich.



> MSI X58 Pro E klappt


Hast du das selbst getestet, oder Tippst du darauf?


----------



## Knogle (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein Kumpel hats


----------



## rolex (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Von einem Phenom II 955 der bei mir gerade auch schon auf 3,8 ghz läuft wäre das ja perfekt zum aufrüsten oder ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Juni 2014)

lass mal cinebench laufen, dann weisst du wo du stehst


----------



## rolex (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

363 ^^ Ja mir ist schon klar, dass der Xeon runden um meine CPU dreht, aber meine Frage war eher ob es auch die beste Option ist wenn ich einfach so aufrüsten will, vor allem weil ich auch noch ein 1366er Mainboard kaufen muss.


----------



## Knogle (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn du das Board fuer 100 kriegst , und die CPU fuer 80 dann hast du mehr als von einem Haswell System


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rolex schrieb:


> 363 ^^ Ja mir ist schon klar, dass der Xeon runden um meine CPU dreht, aber meine Frage war eher ob es auch die beste Option ist wenn ich einfach so aufrüsten will, vor allem weil ich auch noch ein 1366er Mainboard kaufen muss.


 
Naja,  wenn du günstig an ein Board kommst, ja, ansonsten nö. Würd ich dann eher nicht machen.


----------



## Dan23 (23. Juni 2014)

MEin Xeon liegt gerade in Erlanger, USA beim Zoll. Hoffe der verkässt die mal ganz schnell!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

rolex, wenn du dir fürs gleich egeld nen xeon 1240V3 und n passendes bord nimmst bist bei ähnlichen werten  und hast neuhardware mit weniger stromverbraucht

der xeon x5650 ist was für leute die ganz bestimmte vorteile nutzen wollen. wenn du mehr spielst ist der lga1150 eher was für dich


----------



## Knogle (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> rolex, wenn du dir fürs gleich egeld nen xeon 1240V3 und n passendes bord nimmst bist bei ähnlichen werten  und hast neuhardware mit weniger stromverbraucht
> 
> der xeon x5650 ist was für leute die ganz bestimmte vorteile nutzen wollen. wenn du mehr spielst ist der lga1150 eher was für dich



Aber ich denke nicht das der Xeon E3 1230V3 in Multithread Anwendungen an den X5650 herankommt :p In ST liegt er jedoch vorn


@Don

Kann da gut 3 Wochen dauern bis die CPU da ist


----------



## apfeldavid (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ein 6/12 Kern Intel Xeon E5-1650 v2(sockel 2011) bringt angeblich *145 single und 1065 punkte im R15 Cinebench* 3,50 GHz	Taktfrequenz und Takt (Turbo)	3,90 GHz kostet aber 371€


----------



## Knogle (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ich find den nur ab 500


----------



## rolex (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> rolex, wenn du dir fürs gleich egeld nen xeon 1240V3 und n passendes bord nimmst bist bei ähnlichen werten  und hast neuhardware mit weniger stromverbraucht
> 
> der xeon x5650 ist was für leute die ganz bestimmte vorteile nutzen wollen. wenn du mehr spielst ist der lga1150 eher was für dich



Ich würde schon stark übertakten und das geht mit dem 1240V3 doch eher nicht so gut oder ?


----------



## Banjo3 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab mal den 3DMark 11 durchlaufen lassen , denke für eine 119 Euro Investition kann sich das sehen lassen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## malakagr (23. Juni 2014)

Super review und sehr interessant! 
Hätte ein anderes Ergebnis erwartet  eher negativer


----------



## Gast201808272 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Gibt es ein Dual Sockel 1366 Board, mit dem man übertakten kann - ausser dem SR-2 von EVGA?
Dieses Board ist nämlich leider nirgends mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## shadie (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe mal Fragen zu dem Thema da ich aktuell auf der Suche nach einer CPU bin für eine "neue" Workstation.

1. Was hast du noch an Zoll gezahlt? Ich habe auf Anhieb in den USA eine CPU für 64 € gefunden:
AT80614004320AD INTEL XEON X5650 6 CORE 2.66GHz 12MB 6.40GT/s 95W PROC 0675901039147 | eBay

Zoll gibts ja erst ab 150 €, Steuern 19%?

2. Kannst du den Xeon mit jedem X58 1366 MB betreiben?

3. Der Stromverbrauch erscheint mir bei beiden deiner Systeme sehr hoch, sicher dass du den Stromsparmodi an hattest?
Mein System mit GTX 750 ti und i7 2600k verbraucht im idle ca. 35W !


Ansonsten sehr sehr interessanter Thread, hätte nicht gedacht dass er auch bei Games so gut abschneidet.
Das Ding wäre ideal für meine Workstation :-O


----------



## Jackey555 (24. Juni 2014)

Nicht alle x58-Boards kommen mit den Xeons klar. Bei den Boards hast du bei ASUS und EVGAtendentiell die besten Chancen. Teilweise stehen die Xeons bei den Herstellern in der Supportlist und laufen dann folglich auch. Zum Teil werden die CPUs nicht offiziell unterstützt, laufen aber dennoch.

Der Stromverbrauch im Idle ist normal. Der x58 Chipsatz und die CPUs ziehen einfach im Vergleich zu moderneren Plattformen deutlich mehr Strom.


----------



## Knogle (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Msi boards laufen auch damit

Biostar ging nicht


----------



## shadie (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Nicht alle x58-Boards kommen mit den Xeons klar. Bei den Boards hast du bei ASUS und EVGAtendentiell die besten Chancen. Teilweise stehen die Xeons bei den Herstellern in der Supportlist und laufen dann folglich auch. Zum Teil werden die CPUs nicht offiziell unterstützt, laufen aber dennoch.
> 
> Der Stromverbrauch im Idle ist normal. Der x58 Chipsatz und die CPUs ziehen einfach im Vergleich zu moderneren Plattformen deutlich mehr Strom.


 
Selbst sein I5 2400 war bei über 100W im idle.
Das kann ich halt irgendwie nicht glauben, das ist viel zu hoch für solch ein System.

Ich habe 1x 2,5" 1x SSD 1x 1TB Samsung 3,5" i7 2600k und ne gtx 750 ti und erreiche im idle wie gesagt ca. 37W

Da sind die 100W für einen I5 + gtx 560ti etwas hoch für meinen Geschmack, kann mich da aber auch irren.

Ok dann gehe ich mal handbücher durchstöbern.


----------



## Knogle (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab keinen i5 mehr o.o und bei dem hab ich den Verbrauch nie gemessen nur beim x5650 und 560ti


----------



## Jan565 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der 3Dmark11 sieht doch schon mal gut aus. 

Könntest auch noch mal einen 3Dmark06 machen? 

Mal gucken ob ich irgendwo ein Board günstig her bekomme. Ich würde mir die CPU wenn überhaupt hier in D kaufen für 115€ (der Preis ist auch echt Fair!) hätte keine Lust auf den Internationalen Verkehr und die wochen Lieferzeit.


----------



## shadie (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ich hab keinen i5 mehr o.o und bei dem hab ich den Verbrauch nie gemessen nur beim x5650 und 560ti


 
Naja aber du hattest Ihn da doch gemessen ?!

*Bei dem Xeon System betrug er ca. 115W im Leerlauf und 180W unter Last , uebertaktet 130W im Leerlauf und 225W unter Last

Das Intel Core i5 2400 System bei ca. 100W im Leerlauf und 193W unter Last *


Und da stimmt meiner Meinung nach irgendwas nicht.

Oder die GTX 560 TI ist nicht ordnungsgemäß in den 2D betrieb geswitcht
100W ist echt heftig für das setup


----------



## Knogle (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ne uch hab ihn nicht gemessen
Die 280 waren bei dem dual cpu System

Bitte ziriere zitiere mich wenn du doch was findest

@Chris

Ich denke ioch weiss warum der UCLK soviel ausmacht

Bei Westmere wird die in der CPU liegende Northbridge mit uebertaktet , weshalb wohl auch dieser grosse Leistungsschub auftritt , bei den spaeteren und frueheren Generationen nicht


----------



## apfeldavid (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> rolex, wenn du dir fürs gleiche geld nen xeon 1240V3 und n passendes bord nimmst .....)



ähm, nur dass ein 1240v3 allein schon 225€ kostet. ich bin eigentlich durch zufall auf den thread getroffen, da ich neue oder eben alte hardware für einen vmware esxi suche. ein sockel 1150 ist beschränkt auf 32gb ram und quad cpu. ein sockel 2011 ist teurer(nicht sehr viel), aber auch noch aufrüstbar und ein sockel 1366 eigentlich der hammer, wenn man ein workstation oder server board bekommt. da gibts dann billige 6kerner und viel ram zum aufrüsten...(leider ist der das teuerste an der ganzen sache, aber das geld muss sowieso bei jedem der genannten systeme gezahlt werden.

ciao,
d.


----------



## Knogle (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

16GB Ram kosten ca 73 Euro bei 4x4GB DDR3 ECC


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Finde ja den 1156 Sockel irgendwie "sympathischer." Habe spaßeshalber ein i5 655K und ein Gigabyte µATX für insg. 65€ geschossen. 
Mal gucken wie sich der gegen meinen i3 4350 schlägt 

Es ist aber wirklich schwierig, (günstige) 1156 Boards zu finden. Ist das bei 1366 einfacher?
Da wird ja teilweise mehr verlangt, als die neu gekostet haben.


----------



## Knogle (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



MarkenJodSalz schrieb:


> Finde ja den 1156 Sockel irgendwie "sympathischer." Habe spaßeshalber ein i5 655K und ein Gigabyte µATX für insg. 65€ geschossen.
> Mal gucken wie sich der gegen meinen i3 4350 schlägt
> 
> Es ist aber wirklich schwierig, (günstige) 1156 Boards zu finden. Ist das bei 1366 einfacher?
> Da wird ja teilweise mehr verlangt, als die neu gekostet haben.


 
Ausser bei Dual CPUs Board und Workstation Boards

Es gab die mal neu im Angebot bei Ebay so um die 1000 Stueck fuer je 100 Euro , jedoch war alles nach ca. 1 Woche weg


----------



## apfeldavid (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

braucht man ein spezielles Netzteil fürs Workstation Brett?

wo gibst den ram? und 8gb module wären für mich schon besser, hier gehts ja nicht um 16gb sonder 32gb aufwärts, daher hab ich auch nach 1366 gesucht, weil es da einige user gibt die von 48gb ram berichten.. bei normalem x58 brettchen.


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nein, nur haben manche WS Boards 2x 8 PIN CPU (Dual Sockel z.B.). Die meisten ATX Netzteile haben das nicht.


----------



## Knogle (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Reicht auch 2x 4Pin , die 8 Pin Stecker geben sich mit einem zufrieden

Also meine CPUs unterstuetzten 2x 288GB Ram


----------



## apfeldavid (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> 16GB Ram kosten ca 73 Euro bei 4x4GB DDR3 ECC


  Wo denn?


----------



## Knogle (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

16GB (4X4GB) MEMORY FOR INTEL S5520HC S5520HCR S5520UR MFS5520VIBR MFS5520VIR | eBay


----------



## tsd560ti (24. Juni 2014)

Könnte man dann 3Kits holen und hätte die 48Gb in der Vollbestückung. 
96Gb sind bei Bedarf theoretisch(!) auch möglich, mit 12×8Gb.


----------



## Knogle (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Oder 16GB Module

Was ist eigentlich besser? Single rank dual rank oder quad rank module?


----------



## tsd560ti (24. Juni 2014)

Dual Rank ist schneller als SingleRank.


----------



## Knogle (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

und quad ?


----------



## tsd560ti (24. Juni 2014)

Kenne ich gar nicht,  sind das besonders große Module?


----------



## Knogle (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gibt auch 8GB Quad rank module

Wieviel schneller sind denn die dual rank module?


----------



## apfeldavid (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

RANK
Unterschid bei RAM - Dual Rank vs. Single Rank - Hardware (PC-Teile) - Winhilfe.ch - Gemeinsam Lösungen finden


----------



## Knogle (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und wo ist da quad Rank?


----------



## Gast201808272 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nochmal die Frage, die ging wohl unter: gibt es Dual Boards mit denen man übertakten kann? (Außer dem SR-2 von EVGA)
Bei Supermicro finde ich dahingehend zum Beispiel keine Infos.


----------



## Knogle (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bald vielleicht

Ein BIOS Modder arbeitet dran


----------



## Stetramp (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich glaube nicht!
Der Sinn und zweck ist in diesem Gebiet ein ganz anderer:
Die Workstation muss 100% zuverlässig sein und 100% richtige Ergenbisse auspucken, da passt Übertakten nicht dazu.
Als Entwickler dieser Boards würde ich auch keine Zeit investieren, diese überflüssigen Funktionen einzubauen.

Ein Dell Vertreter wird wohl kaum sagen: Ich mache ihnen das Angebot: 12k€ Pro Workstation mit genügend RAM und die 2000€ Aufpreis für die schnellere CPU können Sie sich sparen, wenn sie Ihren Mitarbeitern das Übertakten beibringen.
Falls der Kunde eine schnellere CPU benötigt, dann muss er jene kaufen (Und falls jemand die Leistung benötigt im Sinne von Zeit=Geld, dann ist eine Workstation vom Preis eines Kleinwagens auch kein Problem mehr!).

Bei mir sind Übrigens die zwei CPU's aus Amerika GENAU am angezeigten Liefertermin angekommen!
Gekauft am 11.6, angekommen am 24.6. Keine weiteren Zollschreiben, keine Zusatzarbeit.
2x CPU's 82€ pro CPU

Bei mir geht es jetzt in Runde 2:
Ich probiere mal das Gigabyte UD3-R REV 1.0 Board mit Buffered ECC Speicher aus. Vielleicht rennt der Xeon dann darauf!


----------



## bingo88 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jupp, OC ist im professionellen Umfeld nicht unbedingt erwünscht. Ich kenne sogar Leute, die auf Hyperthreading verzichten, da das bei denen zu sehr bremst. Da zählen nur echte Kerne, wenn du bei deren Benches HT oder Turbo an hast, darfst du die direkt wieder mitnehmen


----------



## Knogle (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht!
> Der Sinn und zweck ist in diesem Gebiet ein ganz anderer:
> Die Workstation muss 100% zuverlässig sein und 100% richtige Ergenbisse auspucken, da passt Übertakten nicht dazu.
> Als Entwickler dieser Boards würde ich auch keine Zeit investieren, diese überflüssigen Funktionen einzubauen.
> ...


 
Also bist du nicht mehr optimistisch?


----------



## Stetramp (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Ich kenne sogar Leute, die auf Hyperthreading verzichten, da das bei denen zu sehr bremst


Das ist bei uns auf der Arbeit genaus! Dort arbeite ich manchmal an einer Workstation mit zwei 6-Kernern (ich schau nochmal welcher dort verbaut ist und probiere mal Cinebench auszuführen). Es ist schon Interessant, die Teile werden nie ausgeschaltet und mit 96GB Speicher ist irgendwann das komplette Windows im Arbeitspeicher. Eine SSD braucht man dort nicht mehr.
Alle virtuellen Kerne deaktiviert, weil man in der Simulationssoftware pro CPU Lizensgebühren zahlt! Hyperthreading lässt die CPU zudem schneller an ihren TDP stoßen, sodass der effektivtakt sinkt.
Die Lizenzen kosten sehr schnell wesentlich mehr als eine CPU. Dort würde sich Overclocking erst recht lohnen.

Runde 2 Ergab: ECC Buffered Speicher wird zwar angezeigt, kann aber nicht benutzt werden


----------



## Knogle (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann nicht sein
Das SCR unterstuetzt doch ECC buffered ram


----------



## Stetramp (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, aber wer sagt denn das mein Board schon da ist! 
Das liegt wahrscheinlich Wochen beim Zoll (bis jetzt erst seit Freitag).

Angekommen sind erst die CPU's und ich wollte es nochmal mit der Xeon CPU auf dem Gigabyte probieren, wie geschrieben ;-P


----------



## Knogle (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Achsoooo ^^ Ich kenne kein Single-CPU Board das ECC Buffered ram unterstuetzt 

Mod BIOS soll morgen fertig sein


----------



## Berliner2011 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann mir jemand konkret ein Angebot für;

- CPU 
- Board (incl. sata 3 6gb)

linken. ebay gebraucht oder neu spielt keine Rolle, aber so günstig wie nur möglich. Wäre mir unlieb wenn meine SSD unnötig ausgebremst wird. 
wieviel Mehrverbrauch hat das Teil denn an Strom und kann ich meinen großen Macho Kühler drauf schnallen ?

danke


----------



## Knogle (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

135W-145W

Gibt kein Board das nativ Sata 3 unterstuetzt


----------



## apfeldavid (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

OpenBenchmarking.org - AIO-Stress Test Profile

so ein bench würde mich mal interessieren auf der dual maschine ohne OC.

gn8,
david


----------



## Knogle (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist nur fuer Linux


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Juni 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Achsoooo ^^ Ich kenne kein Single-CPU Board das ECC Buffered ram unterstuetzt
> 
> Mod BIOS soll morgen fertig sein



gern noch mal von mir, mein ud3r rev. 2 laeuft seit monaten mit reg ecc.
wenn man solchen speicher auf “consumer-bords“ nutzen will, sollte es samsung sein


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. Juni 2014)

Berliner2011 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand konkret ein Angebot für;
> 
> - CPU
> - Board (incl. sata 3 6gb)
> ...



Viel Spaß beim suchen. 
Gibt es nicht. 

Zum Mehrverbrauch...unter Last sind das schon mal gut 50-100 watt. ^^

Im idle verbraucht mein Gesamtsystem ca. 140 Watt)
Komm mit meinem übertakteten System unter Vollast + game (Crysis 3, BF4 als extrem Beispiele) auf gut 400 Watt. ^^
(Ohne oc sind's bei mir bloß 20 Watt weniger xdd)

Meine Freundin hat mit ihrer Kiste (i7 3770k, 16 gb Ram, HD 7870) im selben Szenario nicht mal 300 Watt voll (wobei man da auch wieder ein paar Watt dazu rechnen müsste wenn man meine Graka einbauen würde.  )

Für die Kühler gibt es meines Wissens auch Adapter Kits für andere Sockel. ^^


----------



## Gast201808272 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich bin auch schon länger auf der Suche nach einem 1366 Board (bezahlbar). Leider gibts da nicht wirklich was.
Zum Thema SATA 3 und Sockel 1366: Ich habe gelesen, dass diese Zusatzcontroller nichts taugen und nicht schneller als die Intel SATA 2 onboard Chips sind.
Demnach wäre ein SATA 3 / USB3 Board (von denen es nur wenige gibt) rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Meine beiden Xeons dürften auch bald da sein, aber ein Board werde ich wohl noch lange suchen müssen


----------



## Banjo3 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hier mal die Werte von meiner Intel 510 120GB SSD , am Sabertooth X58 Sata 3 Controler . 
Sind doch keine schlechten Werte für diese alte Platte !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Juni 2014)

Die meisten SATA3-Chips die von Boardherstellern verbaut werden sind nur unwesentlich schneller als natives SATA2 und erhöhen die Zugriffszeiten bei SSDs enorm - es gibt zwar auch gute SATA3-Controller, die werden oft aber nur auf den teuren Boards einer Reihe verbaut. 

Und die hohen Zugriffszeiten (die den "SSD-Effekt" ausmachen) bleiben trotzdem...

Praktisch merkt man SATA2 nicht - es sei denn man muss oft große Dateien von der SSD lesen oder bei entsprechend schnellen SSDs schreiben.


----------



## Knogle (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bringt es was wenn ich die SSDs statt über den SATA 2 Port über den LSI 9211 8i RAID Controller oder das SAS Modul anschließe?


----------



## Stetramp (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann dieser Trim durchreichen?
Die meisten Controller reichen nichtmal Trim befehle richtig durch, auch wenn die Platten gar nicht im Raid laufen.
So hat es sehr lange gedauert, bis die Intel Controller das konnten!
Wer nun auf das letzte bischen Durchsatz steht, muss entweder einen PCIE 4x Controller nachrüsten der Trim kann (meistens eher "NICHT SERVER" Produkte) oder eben zwei SSD's im Raid an den Intel Controller hängen. Das ist sogar günstiger.
Und selbst ohne Trim, für jemanden der darauf sein Betriebsystem hat, wird LESEN viel häufiger als SCHREIBEN stattfinden.

Ich selbst habe mal für 50€ eine OCZ SSD mit PCIE Anschluss ergattert. Von der Marke halte ich nix, aber die war einfach zu günstig.
Auf der Karte ist etwas ganz wildes verbaut: PCIE 4x ->bridge ->PCI 64bit -> SIL3xxx Software Raid -> 2x60GB aufgelötette SSD. Im Schreiben hat man dort aber Nachteile, weil es kein Trim gibt!
Selbst mit dieser Konstruktion ist das Ding etwas schneller als am Sata 2 Port.

Mein Gigabyte Board verfügt ebenfalls über einen SATA 3 Chip, dieser ist jedoch nur PCIE 1x angebunden, was natürlich bremst.

Haufig wird die Firmware der Onboard Controller NICHT aktualisiert. So musste ich ein MOD Bios installieren, um eine aktuelle Firmware des Intel Controlles zu bekommen. Ohne die Firmware hätte ich kein großes Raid erstellen können.
Auf diesem Grund ist es STARK unterschiedlich was man nun auf einem Board letzten Endes zu sehen bekommt.
ICH 10R ist also nicht gleich ICH 10R!


Ich glaube jedoch, dass man davon insgesamt nichts merkt. Viel stärker würden mich die SEHR SCHWACHEN Netzwerkchips von Realtek auf den meisten "Gamer Boards" stören.

Wozu hast du eigentlich so einen LSI Controller? In den Zeiten von Storage Spaces bei Windows und einigen sehr guten Softwar Raid Lösungen, würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen für den Alltagsgebrauch einen Hardware Raid kontroller zu verwenden. Allein schon wegen des Stromverbrauches. Das Ding schluckt ja schon so viel wie mittlerweile 2 Festplatten im Idle.

Ich habe nochmal 4GB ECC Speicher jedoch Unbuffered gekauft. Vielleicht läuft der ja in meinem Gigabyte ;-P
Aktuell gibts noch 2 Riegel bei Ebay für einen guten Preis: 321442327997
Ansonsten wandert der Riegel in meinen Server.


----------



## Knogle (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab viele LSI RAID Controller. 

Bestimmt 5x LSI  9211 8I , auch für meinen NAS habe ich 2
Ich will 4 ssds im raid 0 laufen w


----------



## Stetramp (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hällst du es nicht für Sinnvoller eine Ramdisk mit den häufig verwendeten Daten anzulegen?
Irgendwie macht das für mich keinen Sinn.
Wenn du große Datenmengen hast und viel Durchsatz benötigst, dann sind 12GB Speicher viel zu wenig!
Mit einem SSD Raid wird zwar die Transfairrate schneller, aber die lahme Zugriffszeit bleibt.
Immerhin bekommst du auf dem Server Board so einiges an Speicher unter. Es gibt mittlerweile auch programme, die die RAMDisk zuverlässig auf Platte sichern.
Solltest du dir z.B. 4GB Riegel kaufen, die es relativ günstig gibt, kannst du immerhin mindestens 24GB als Ramdisk verwenden.

Hast du in deinem NAS 16x 4TB Festplatten?!


----------



## Knogle (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ne nur 8 x 4Tb jedoch will ich mir Ende des Jahres weitere 8x 4tb anschaffen

Schaff ich denn mit 4x 128gb SSDs 1GB/s ?

6 ECC REG Module sind leider verdammt teuer


----------



## Hübie (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und jetzt bitte noch Tests mit Watch_dogs & Co


----------



## Knogle (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe leider keine Spiele welche aktueller sind als batman arkham origins
Viel kann ich mit meiner 500kbit Leitung nicht reißen


----------



## FTTH (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Warum 500 Kbit/s?


----------



## Knogle (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mehr Krieg ich hier nicht


----------



## FTTH (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

SNR wenn möglich schon auf 3 dB SNR gesenkt?


----------



## Knogle (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

SNR? Wenns um WLAN geht ,ich hab keins . hab nen Gigabit Netzwerk und alles auf Cat 7 gewechselt


----------



## apfeldavid (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

um ein haar hätte ich zugeschlagen, weil ich gedacht hab ich bekomm 2 stück x5660 für 150 eier, aber nix da. also möglicherweise ist das was für euch. ich hol mir wohl erstmal einen günstigen x5650 aus usa und dann seh ich weiter, das brettchen hier ist zwar dual, aber leider nur mit 2x3 speicherbänken und da wird das mit sehr viel speicher dann doch zu teuer .....

Fujitsu Celsius R570-2 Mainboard D2628 D14 GS1 | dual 1366 | eBay

das NT gibts bei dem herrn auch noch....


----------



## Knogle (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Taugt dieses MAinboard ueberhaupt was?^^


----------



## apfeldavid (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

angeblich mit OC bios und supergünstig wenns nur bis max 12gb ram gehn soll. ansonsten kann man wohl damit nicht viel falsch machen, pcix16 2stück


----------



## Knogle (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

HAAA Ich wusstes!! ist es doch moeglich mit 5520 Chipsatz zu uebertakten!!!


----------



## apfeldavid (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

naja das sr2 ist ja auch ein OC board mit dem 5520 chipsatz. geht der verkäufer weiter runter als 85 dollar pro cpu ? das ist gerade sein vorschlag auf auf meine 80dollar 
ciao,
david


----------



## Knogle (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ne leider nicht

Also muesste es beim S5520HCR auch machbar sein und SCR :d


----------



## Harti600 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat jemand aus Deutschland zufällig auch von diesem Verkäufer einen Xeon gekauft?  Intel Xeon X5650 2.66 GHz Six-Core SLBV3 Processor (Grade A) 0675901039147 | eBay
Habe da im mom ein paar Probleme .


----------



## Knogle (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Stret hat dort 2 gekauft


----------



## apfeldavid (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Harti600 schrieb:


> Hat jemand aus Deutschland zufällig auch von diesem Verkäufer einen Xeon gekauft?  Intel Xeon X5650 2.66 GHz Six-Core SLBV3 Processor (Grade A) 0675901039147 | eBay
> Habe da im mom ein paar Probleme .


 
erzähl mal, ich wollte da eigentlich auch kaufen ....


----------



## shadie (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Harti600 schrieb:


> Hat jemand aus Deutschland zufällig auch von diesem Verkäufer einen Xeon gekauft?  Intel Xeon X5650 2.66 GHz Six-Core SLBV3 Processor (Grade A) 0675901039147 | eBay
> Habe da im mom ein paar Probleme .


 
Würde mich auch interessieren welche Probleme da aufkommen


----------



## rolex (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann man dieses dual CPU Board mit einem normalen Netzteil betreiben ? In meinem Fall Sharkoon Silent Storm 560W und kann man auch nur eine CPU laufen lassen ?


----------



## Knogle (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja bei einer CPU geht ein normales  NT


----------



## rolex (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Meinste da passt ein Mugen 2 drauf ?


----------



## Knogle (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mugen hat bei mir nicht geklappt aufgrund des bereits vorhandenen backplates
Nur brocken hat geklappt


----------



## Stetramp (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich glaube meine Ninja passen auch, allerdings muss ich dann eine M3 Schraube von hinten durch die vorhandene Backplane drehen.

-> JA ich habe genau dort in Amerika bestellt und hatte KEINE Probleme mit dem Zoll. Mein Board liegt jedoch schon fast eine Woche dort, ohne jegliche Benachrichtigung.

Hätte ich mal das Board gestern das Siemens Board per Sofortkauf gekauft. Wer bietet den alles darauf? Ich war jedenfalls der erste, der die Sofortkaufoption "geraubt" hat, indem ich 30€ geboten habe.
Dafür Hackt mir bestimmt ein Forenmitglied den Kopf ab.
Das Board hat jedoch auch einige Nachteile: 

>Schlechter Onboard Sound
>Billige Netzwerkkarte
>Kein Support für Prozessoren mit 130W TDP (Overclocking hat also Grenzen!)
>Wenig Arbeitsspeichersteckplätze
>Wenig Platz für Kühler
>unklarer Netzteilanschluss (Es könnte sein, dass der Netzteildiagnosestecker zwingend notwendig ist. Außerdem scheint dort noch ein zweiter 10Pol Molex drauf zu sein? Entweder also das originale Netzteil kaufen ODER Lötkenntnisse mitbringen)
>Weniger Stromverbrauch als ein "vollgestopftes" Intel Board

Soo unbezahlbar ist die Workstation als gesamtsystem auch nicht: http://www.ebay.de/itm/FSC-Celsius-...ripheriegeräte_PC_Systeme&hash=item2590cb6abc
bzw.: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fujitsu-Cels...d-Core-X5550-2-67-GHz-4GB-250GB-/301191574785
Was haltet ihr von diesen Workstations als Basis?

Das könnte ein ziemlich genialer Gaming Rechner für jemanden sein, dem das ganze Zubehör noch fehlt! 
Hat jemand etwas zum Overclocking Bios gefunden?

EDIT: Das Board hat einen Haken, weiter dazu im Beitrag NR 671!!!!

Gestern habe ich mal geschaut, was auf der Arbeit als Workstation wärkelt. Das waren zwei 5690er Xeons mit 96GB Speicher!

Cinebench hat mich mit 1000 Punkten jedoch etwas enttäuscht. Entweder es lief noch eine andere Anwendung auf einem anderen Konto, oder das Deaktivieren von HT zieht so extrem viel Performance in Cinebench.


----------



## Knogle (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja HT macht sehr viel bei der CPU aus
HT aus und 40% weniger Leistung

Pro CPU 1000 sind ja ok


----------



## Stetramp (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Insgesammt waren es 1000, also langsamer als das Gespann mit HT und 5560.


----------



## Knogle (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Oh das ist ja nicht dolle


----------



## rolex (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Mugen hat bei mir nicht geklappt aufgrund des bereits vorhandenen backplates
> Nur brocken hat geklappt


 
Meinst du da kann man was machen, weil ich hab keine Alternative.


----------



## Stetramp (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich denke schon. Wie ich schon schrieb sind die Gewinde im LGa 1366 M3 Gewinde.
Die Schrauben die von unten in die Backplane des Mugen kommen sehen auch nach M3 aus (oder doch M2,5).
Du müsstest also nur die Schrauben von unten durch die NEUE Backplane des Boards drehen?

So werde ich es mit dem Ninja Kühler mit ähnlicher Befestigung ausprobieren.


----------



## Harti600 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> erzähl mal, ich wollte da eigentlich auch kaufen ....





shadie schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren welche Probleme da aufkommen


 

Naja es steht ja Versandt 10,91$ und da kommen ja 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer drauf. Ich dachte ja ok wird gemacht immer noch billiger als hier. 
Wollte auf bezahlen clicken auf einmal kam die Meldung: "Der Verkäufer hat für diesen Artikel keine Versandkosten für Ihren Standort angegeben"... Der Verkäufer antwortete nicht auf meine Frage wie ich das Problem lösen könne, also habe ich auf den Button: "Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Verkäufer und fordern Sie den Gesamtbetrag an" geclickt. Jetzt soll ich aber 58$ Versandt zahlen O.o. Ich konnte den Verkäufer immernoch nicht über Ebay erreichen aber über irgend so ein Chat programm ( www.aim.com ). Er wies aber jede Schuld von sich und wusste auch nicht warum da 10$ Versandt steht, er sagt der Versandt würde über "Ebay Global Shipping" laufen ich müsste mich an Ebay wenden. Naja und jetzt warte ich schon nen Tag auf die Antwort von Ebay...

Wenn ihr wollt halte ich euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Stetramp (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Kosten die du schreibst erscheinen mir logisch! Ebay übernimmt die Gebühren für die Einfuhr und daher sind die "Versandkosten" so hoch.
Also sind die Versandkosten in Wirklichkeit die Steuern.
Er versendet es zu Ebay, Ebay importiert es.
Das ist alles so in Ordnung 

Bei mir siehts von der Rechnung genauso aus wie bei dir und die CPUs sind wie geschrieben nach 11 Tagen angekommen.
Verpackt waren sie sehr gut in einer ESD Verpackung (anders als bei dem Deutschen Händler, bei der die CPU in Plastikfolie eingewickelt war!).
Die CPUs haben auf dem Die keinen einzigen Kratzer, gut möglich dass sie niemals in Betrieb waren oder eben mit sehr gut montierten Kühlern.
$230 gezahlt anstatt 230€!


Zu dem Fujitsu Board:
Fujitsu R570 to R570-2 for intel X5650 and X5660 support
Also ist das ganze mit Vorsicht zu genießen!
Es wäre zu schön gewesen für 60€ ein Dual Board in Deutschland ergattern zu können!

Gibts neue Infos zum Modbios? (Wobei bitte nicht extra denjenigen anschreiben, Druck machen geht bei gefälligkeitsangelegenheiten ja nach hinten los!).


----------



## Harti600 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Die Kosten die du schreibst erscheinen mir logisch! Ebay übernimmt die Gebühren für die Einfuhr und daher sind die Versandkosten so hoch.
> Deshalb sind die CPU's auch schneller da.
> Er versendet es zu Ebay, Ebay importiert es.
> Das ist alles so in Ordnung
> ...


 
Aber wieso hat Knogle (auch wenn er in England wohnt) nur die beschriebenden ~10$ gezahlt?
Also hast du für deine 2 Prozessoren auch ca. 60$ gezahlt?)


----------



## bingo88 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hatte mal ein Fujitsu-Board, würde lieber die Finger davon lassen. Das ist für Komplett-PCs in Ordnung, du kannst aber fast nichts einstellen.


----------



## Knogle (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Warum müsst ihr alle so extrem viel zahlen?  O.o


----------



## Harti600 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Warum müsst ihr alle so extrem viel zahlen?  O.o


 
Das sehe ich auch nicht ein... Ich bin doch einigermaßen des rechnens fähig und weiß, dass 85+11$ + 19% auf jeden Fall nicht 143$ sind. Das sollen die mir mal erklären. Und falls der Versandt so hoch ist, ist es eine Falschangabe des Verkäufers oder von Ebay (was weiß ich wer jetzt den Versandt regelt), denn da steht ja 10,91$ nach Deutschland. Die Einfuhrabgaben sind ja auch auf  22,94$ "geschätzt". Und 58 ist ja fast das Doppelte.


----------



## esprimopc (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Zu den Siemens MBs 
Da kannst du wirklich nix einstellen da gibts nicht mal Default einstellungen nur Boot Menu, Uhrzeit Info das Wars schon.


----------



## Stetramp (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Zollgebühren zahlt man auch auf den Versandt!
Angenommen es sind zwei CPUs für $170 und es werden $11 für den Versand gezahlt (Versand des Verkäufers+Ebay Versandgebühren für die Einfuhr) dann wären wir bei 35$ für die Verzollung.
Dann kostet vielleicht der Ebay Versandservice noch $20 und man ist bei den genannten Kosten (vielleicht zahlt man auch dafür einführgebühren, wenn die Dienstleistung in den USA angesiedelt ist, so beißt sich die Maus in den Schwanz  )
Oder hast du identische Kosten NUR für eine CPU?

Ansonsten würde es sich ja lohnen sich immer zu zweit zusammen zu tun!


Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich auch kein großes Interesse das bis auf den Cent auszurechnen, mir war wichtig, dass es wesentlich günstiger ist als in Deutschland.

Wie Knogle in England auf die 60$ kommt ist mir ein Rätzel, ich habe jedes mal geschrieben, dass ich die Kosten für UNTERTRIEBEN halte.

In Deutschland sind es also an die 85€ da ist nix daran zu rütteln.


--> Da kannst du wirklich nix einstellen da gibts nicht mal Default einstellungen nur Boot Menu, Uhrzeit Info das Wars schon. <--
Naja das ist bei einem Intel Server board auch nicht anders!


----------



## Harti600 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Selbst bei 22% komme ich nicht auf den Betrag. Ich habe ja 1 Prozessor bestellt für 85$ +10$ Versandt. Also 95$*19%=113$ | 113$*0,73536441= 83€(das habe ich ausgerechnet). Ich soll aber 143$ also 105€ zahlen.

"Bei einem Wert zwischen 22 Euro und 150 Euro sind die Sendungen zwar zollfrei, aber nicht frei von Einfuhrumsatzsteuer."

"Einfuhrumsatzsteuer: 	Die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer wird bei der Einfuhr von Waren aus Drittländern in die Bundesrepublik Deutschland erhoben. Sie beträgt 19 Prozent des Warenwerts."


Mit den 60$ oben meinte ich die Einfuhr und es war auf dich bezogen .


----------



## Stetramp (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hmm, was würde denn passieren, wenn du noch eine zweite CPU dazukaufst?
Wenn du die Transaktion sowieso abbrechen musst, wäre das mal ein Verusch wert.
Die 22% habe ich schon auf 19% korrigiert, hattest recht!


----------



## shadie (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So weit ich weiß hat Ebay die Thematik noch nicht ordentlich im Griff.

Es gibt Kunden die die 19% gezahlt haben und dann bei uns am Zoll erneut 19% zahlen durften.


ich werde mir die CPU denke ich in de für 110 € kaufen inkl Versand.
ist mir irgendwie etwas zu blöd.


----------



## Harti600 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das habe ich den Verkäufer schon gefragt. Er kam wieder mit dem bestechendem Argument er habe nichts damit zu tun ich solle mich and Ebay wenden.


----------



## Stetramp (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei mir gibt es immer so eine Geldmenge, wo ich denke "das Risiko lohnt sich".
Hätte ich nur eine CPU benötigt, so wäre es mir das auch nicht wert gewesen.


----------



## apfeldavid (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

danke harti600, dann werd ich wohl auch nicht dort kaufen....

Intel Xeon X5650 / 6x 2,66 GHz / SLBV3  Six-Core 6-Core 2.66 Refurbished
Vorgeschlagener Preis:	EUR 114,00
Sofort-Kaufen-Preis:	
EUR 115,00Sofort-Kaufen
Preisvorschlag verfällt:	28.06.14 16:46:33 MESZ

naja, dann muss es halt sein ;(


----------



## Knogle (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es immer so eine Geldmenge, wo ich denke "das Risiko lohnt sich".
> Hätte ich nur eine CPU benötigt, so wäre es mir das auch nicht wert gewesen.


 
Komisch

Bei mir ist es bei den 10$ Versand geblieben o.O


----------



## Harti600 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Komisch
> 
> Bei mir ist es bei den 10$ Versand geblieben o.O


 
Auf in den Krieg mit Ebay. Deutschland besteht auf seine 10$ ! 
Es geht mir jetzt ja nicht mehr umbedingt ums Geld sondern ums Prinzip . 
Unrecht bleibt unrecht.


----------



## Knogle (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es immer so eine Geldmenge, wo ich denke "das Risiko lohnt sich".
> Hätte ich nur eine CPU benötigt, so wäre es mir das auch nicht wert gewesen.


 
@Stret: Kannste evtl den Titanoxid fragen wie weit er ist?


----------



## Banjo3 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Hübie schrieb:


> Und jetzt bitte noch Tests mit Watch_dogs & Co



Habe den Xeon jetzt mal bei BF4 getestet , Watch Dogs wurde deinstalliert ( unspielbar )
Einstellung : 1280x720 , 64 Mann Server voll , Grafik auf low .
FPS mit Fraps und Prozessorauslastung mit AIDA64 .
Im Schnitt ca. 130 FPS 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auf wieviel Ghz haste den rennen?


----------



## Banjo3 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Im Moment 4 Ghz und 1,35 volt


----------



## Knogle (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und Watchdogs lief so schlecht? o.O
Wieviel Punkte haste in CB?


----------



## Banjo3 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

CB waren 969 , " Post 534 " .
Watch Dogs ist das übelste was ich jemals auf Platte hatte


----------



## apfeldavid (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

günstig ram: 4GB DDR3 1333 Desktop und auch Notebook Ram für 21,45


----------



## Dan23 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ich hab jetzt heute meinen Xeon X5650 bekommen. Hat genau 10 Tage gedauert aus den USA fuer 90 Euro inkl. Versand und Zoll.

Laeuft wunderbar auf dem Gigabyte X58-UD3R Rev. 2.0

Bei mir mit 3,8 GHz @ 1,25 V CPU Voltage. Bekomme ihn nicht hoeher auf dem Board, war aber schon mit dem i7-920 schon so gewesen, egal wieviel Volt ich dazu gab, es gibt ne Wall bei 200 und 210 BCLK.

Irgendwelche Tipps vielleicht wie ich auf 4 oder 4,2 GHz kommen koennte? Multi geht auch nur bis 20.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht hat er ja nen Loch, probier mal 220/225 aus. 
Die restlichen Teiler hast du angepasst?


----------



## Knogle (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei mir gehen nur 204 bclk

Irgendwie muss der multi auf 22 gehen


----------



## Dan23 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hatte irgendwo gelesen dass der Multi nicht weiter als 20 geht, das ist der Turbo-Multi.

Ka, probier's gleich mal aus.


----------



## Knogle (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei mir geht sogar 23^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juni 2014)

mach mal n biosupdate 

ansonsten, bitte mal werte aus dem bios 
da gibts mehr als nur die vcore cpu


----------



## Knogle (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

WICHTIG! !!!
.der xeon l5640 ist eine gute Alternative für overclocker zum x5650 da er günstiger ist


----------



## Dan23 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, also der Multi laesst sich hoeher oder niedriger stellen, das ist nicht das Problem. Er stellt sich nur von alleine auf 20 immer.

Poste morgen Bilder ausm BIOS. BIOS ist auf dem neuesten Stand, mehr geht da nicht.

Ist halt nur das Low-End Board von Gigabyte.

Na ja, 195 BCLK geht auch, somit bin ich jetzt auf 3,9 GHz. Bin erstmal zufrieden. 

Die Temps sind mal Spitze!!!

Hab gerade Crysis 2 gezockt und die CPU ging bis max. 54 Grad hoch. Mein i7-920 ging immer auf ca. 70 hoch.

Kuehler ist ein Thermalright HR-02 Macho.


----------



## Hübie (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Banjo3 schrieb:


> Habe den Xeon jetzt mal bei BF4 getestet , Watch Dogs wurde deinstalliert ( unspielbar )
> Einstellung : 1280x720 , 64 Mann Server voll , Grafik auf low .
> FPS mit Fraps und Prozessorauslastung mit AIDA64 .
> Im Schnitt ca. 130 FPS
> ...


 
Da habe ich weit über 200  Du bist aber glaub ich noch nicht im vollständigen CPU-Limit. Setzt die Auflösung weiter runter. Gegebenenfalls mit Res-scale 50% oder so


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juni 2014)

dan du hast doch das ud3r rev2?

famit laeuft mein x5560 auf multi 23


jast du turbo enabled?
ohne gehts natuerlich nicht.


----------



## apfeldavid (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> WICHTIG! !!!
> .der xeon l5640 ist eine gute Alternative für overclocker zum x5650 da er günstiger ist


 
aber nicht in deutschland. in  gb gibts einen, zoll gibts da ja nicht oder?


----------



## Knogle (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ne ist ja EU

In DE gibt's auch einen ich such mal


----------



## Dan23 (28. Juni 2014)

Den in UK hab ich auch gesehen, Versand kann aber unter Umständen genauso lange wie aus den USA dauern. 

Wo ist denn der Unterschied zum X5650 außer dass er 2,8 GHz hat?


----------



## Dan23 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> dan du hast doch das ud3r rev2?
> 
> famit laeuft mein x5560 auf multi 23
> 
> ...


 
Ja, genau das Board habe ich, alles klar, ich habe den Turbo naemlich deaktiviert. Dachte das ist eher kontraproduktiv beim OC.

Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder von meinem BIOS hier rangehaengt, vielleicht kann ich ja noch was hier und da optimieren. 

Werde mal spaeter den CB laufen lassen. Also CB komme ich auf 799. Guter Wert?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Juni 2014)

Mit nem Uncore über 3Ghz solltest du noch was rausholen können.


----------



## FTTH (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Wo ist denn der Unterschied zum X5650 außer dass er 2,8 GHz hat?


60 Watt TDP.


----------



## Dan23 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



FTTH schrieb:


> 60 Watt TDP.


 Ja, hab ich auch gerade gesehen, aber hat nur einen Standardtakt von 2,26 GHz.
Koennte beim OC evtl. nicht so weit hochgehen, kommt halt dann auf's Mobo an.
Aber wenn der Preisunterschied nicht so hoch ist, lohnt es sich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Knogle (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

GNaja du konmst auf mindestens 4ghz unter 200BCLK

Bei turbomulti

Ist trotzdem interessant der l5640 braucht bei 2.8ghz 60w und der x5650 @ 3.0 95w


----------



## Dan23 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also laut Intel hat der L5640 ne max T.Case von 69,4 Grad Celsius und der X5650 ca. 82


----------



## Knogle (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

70 habe ich mit dem x5650 @4ghZ beim benchen nie erreicht


----------



## Dan23 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ist halt fuer Server wichtig wenn die in engen blades liegen und mal die Klimaanlage ausfallen sollte


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Juni 2014)

Die 82° würde ich aber auch nur ungern ausschöpfen wollen


----------



## Knogle (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab ich geschafft mit 4,5ghz und 4ghz uclk und 10gts qpi kink^^ sogar 95


----------



## Dan23 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Knogle
Kannst du was zu meinen Bildern vom BIOS sagen, wo koennte ich denn noch rumschrauben um 4 oder 4,2 GHz zu erreichen?


----------



## Banjo3 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Hübie schrieb:


> Da habe ich weit über 200  Du bist aber glaub ich noch nicht im vollständigen CPU-Limit. Setzt die Auflösung weiter runter. Gegebenenfalls mit Res-scale 50% oder so



Glaube ich nicht ! Habe den PCGH-Multiplayer-Benchmark nachgestellt , in BF4  AMD Mantle im Test mit Battlefield 4 [Test der Woche]
Das kommt mit FRAPS dabei raus , 2 Durchläufe und kein Mantle , habe Nvidia :

2014-06-28 18:35:58 - bf4
Frames: 3462 - Time: 25204ms - Avg: 137.359 - Min: 126 - Max: 146

2014-06-28 18:36:50 - bf4
Frames: 2959 - Time: 21594ms - Avg: 137.029 - Min: 119 - Max: 158

Dann nochmal BF3 getestet , unter diesen Bedingungen       Battlefield 3 Multiplayer im Test: 25 CPUs im Benchmark [Artikel der Woche]

2014-06-28 18:45:22 - bf3
Frames: 4559 - Time: 31985ms - Avg: 142.536 - Min: 129 - Max: 155

Wenn ich das so mit den anderen CPU`s vergleiche , schneidet der Xeon verdammt gut ab


----------



## Knogle (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Dan23 schrieb:


> @Knogle
> Kannst du was zu meinen Bildern vom BIOS sagen, wo koennte ich denn noch rumschrauben um 4 oder 4,2 GHz zu erreichen?


 
Ohje , muss ich mich mal mit auseinandersetzen

Ich dachte es gibt kein Award Bios mehr


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juni 2014)

da, gib der cpu und dem qpi ruhig 1,3 und versuchs mal weiter.
ram finde ich zu hoch, aber ok, jedem das seine 

achja und uncore bitte min richtung 3,4ghz


----------



## Jackey555 (28. Juni 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> da, gib der cpu und dem qpi ruhig 1,3 und versuchs mal weiter.
> ram finde ich zu hoch, aber ok, jedem das seine :
> achja und uncore bitte min richtung 3,4ghz



Warum denn den Uncore so hoch? Einzig Mehrleistung?


----------



## Knogle (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Warum denn den Uncore so hoch? Einzig Mehrleistung?



Der UCLK haut bei dem Xeon noch richtig viel Leistung aus , unter Umstaenden sogar 30%

Ich muss noch anmerken das Windows 7 auf den Dual CPU Boards leider nicht funktioniert  Bzw. auf dem Intel S5520HCR


----------



## micsterni14 (28. Juni 2014)

74 Seiten... Spitze! 

Einmal fixen Prozessor kaufen ist für Jahre ausgesorgt!.


----------



## Gast201808272 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> 74 Seiten... Spitze!
> 
> Einmal fixen Prozessor kaufen ist für Jahre ausgesorgt!.


 
Wenn man denn ein Board dazu findet. Ich suche schon verzweifelt, aber über 200 € für ein gebrauchtes 1366er Board ist einfach übertrieben. Auch wenn die CPU ein Schnäppchen ist.
Ich habe vor drei Jahren mal ein P6T Deluxe V2 für 75 € erstanden. Jetzt ist daran bei weitem nicht zu denken. Die 1366 Plattform ist wohl eine derjenigen die im Alter an Wert steigen - noch.


----------



## Knogle (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Hilps schrieb:


> Wenn man denn ein Board dazu findet. Ich suche schon verzweifelt, aber über 200 € für ein gebrauchtes 1366er Board ist einfach übertrieben. Auch wenn die CPU ein Schnäppchen ist.
> Ich habe vor drei Jahren mal ein P6T Deluxe V2 für 75 € erstanden. Jetzt ist daran bei weitem nicht zu denken. Die 1366 Plattform ist wohl eine derjenigen die im Alter an Wert steigen - noch.


 
Wie waers mit nem dual cpu system?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Warum denn den Uncore so hoch? Einzig Mehrleistung?


 
exakt.

das merkt man bis etwa 3,4-3,5Ghz sogar bei nem Xein X5560.
ob das bei den alten I7 über 3,6 GHz noch so viel bringt ist schon schwer zu sagen.
ich würde aber sagen, bei ramtaktraten unter 1500 MHz eher wohl nicht


----------



## iGameKudan (29. Juni 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Der UCLK haut bei dem Xeon noch richtig viel Leistung aus , unter Umstaenden sogar 30%
> 
> Ich muss noch anmerken das Windows 7 auf den Dual CPU Boards leider nicht funktioniert  Bzw. auf dem Intel S5520HCR



Was soll da denn nicht funktionieren?


----------



## apfeldavid (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ich muss noch anmerken das Windows 7 auf den Dual CPU Boards leider nicht funktioniert  Bzw. auf dem Intel S5520HCR


 
wo ist das problem, es gibt doch noch win7 treiber...
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Se...roductProduct=Intel®+Server-Mainboard+S5520HC


----------



## apfeldavid (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Hilps schrieb:


> Wenn man denn ein Board dazu findet. Ich suche schon verzweifelt, aber über 200 € für ein gebrauchtes 1366er Board ist einfach übertrieben. Auch wenn die CPU ein Schnäppchen ist.
> Ich habe vor drei Jahren mal ein P6T Deluxe V2 für 75 € erstanden. Jetzt ist daran bei weitem nicht zu denken. Die 1366 Plattform ist wohl eine derjenigen die im Alter an Wert steigen - noch.


 145€ mit 12Monate Gewährleistung
ASUS SABERTOOTH X58 Intel Sockel 1366 6xDDR3 USB3.0 SATA3 DDR3 eSATA 3x PCIe16x 4719543177075 | eBay

jaja, die bretter sind preisstabil,ab und an kann man im forum (hier oder luxx) bekommen. dieser thread steigert aber die nachfrage auch erheblich


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juni 2014)

apfeldavid schrieb:


> wo ist das problem, es gibt doch noch win7 treiber...
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=deu&ProductFamily=Serverprodukte&ProductLine=Intel%C2%AE+Server-Mainboards&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+Server-Mainboard+S5520HC



ist win 7 home nicht auf eine cpu begrenzt?
duerfte also eher ein lizenzproblem sein.
prof. muesste gehen.


----------



## petermayer87 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> 145€ mit 12Monate Gewährleistung
> ASUS SABERTOOTH X58 Intel Sockel 1366 6xDDR3 USB3.0 SATA3 DDR3 eSATA 3x PCIe16x 4719543177075 | eBay
> 
> jaja, die bretter sind preisstabil,ab und an kann man im forum (hier oder luxx) bekommen. dieser thread steigert aber die nachfrage auch erheblich


 
Das board hat doch eigentlich alles was man will oder?
USB 3.0, SATA 6gb/s ... 
Der preis is auch noch ok


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juni 2014)

vergiss nicht, dass des nicht nativ ist.

ich find das zu teuer.
mein ga x58 ud3r rev2 hat auch usb3 und sata 6gb/s.
hat aber nur 75€ gekostet.
jenseits der 100€ ist in meinen augen schon heftig.


----------



## Stetramp (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Da ist keine IO Blende dabei!

Ich habe 2011 für mein 1366 Board mit der I7 930er CPU 195€ gelohnt. Damals wollte keiner mehr die "leicht" angestaubte I7 Platform mehr haben.
Zu genau dem gleichen Zeitpunkt habe ich damals meinen Q9550 für 100€ und mein Board LGA 775 Board für 50€ verkauft.
Mittlerweile mache ich mir einen kleinen Sport daraus, Hardware möglichst mit wenig Verlust zu verkaufen. Das ulkige ist, dass es wirklich geht!


----------



## Gast201808272 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das Sabertooth hat leider einen großen Nachteil, die Northbridge wird sehr heiss. Mit Übertakten wirds da wohl eng.
@ knogle: Dual Boards bieten leider keine Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## tsd560ti (29. Juni 2014)

Kann man vielleicht mit nem Zusatzlüfter probieren.


----------



## Knogle (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Hilps schrieb:


> Das Sabertooth hat leider einen großen Nachteil, die Northbridge wird sehr heiss. Mit Übertakten wirds da wohl eng.
> @ knogle: Dual Boards bieten leider keine Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten.


 
Gibt viele Dual Boards mit uebertaktungsmoeglichkeiten via Mod BIOS 

Auch Server Boards

@ den anderen

Windows 7 geht leider nicht auf den Boards bzw. Systemen da Windows 7 extremst stark rucket , egal ob du ne HDD oder sonst was benutzt

@Chris : Home Premium erkennt auch die beiden NUMA Knoten inklusive aller CPUs , jedoch ebsteht dort das selbe problem wie in Prof und Ultimate mit den Rucklern

So sieht das aus :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher gibts keine Loesung
Unter Win 8 gibts das Problem nicht

@Hilps

Die Northbridge ist bei Intel CPUs in der CPU selbst oder meinst du ne aeltere Generation?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juni 2014)

es gibt doch irgenendwo diesen “adv. thread schedule server service“ trick bei win7, ggf. den testen?


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Gibt viele Dual Boards mit uebertaktungsmoeglichkeiten via Mod BIOS
> 
> Auch Server Boards


Und welche sollen das sein? EVGA SR2 ist klar...
Das SCR oder HCR sind doch Serverboards, aber von einem Mod BIOS außerhalb dieses Threads habe ich noch nie gehört.
Ist das Custom BIOS schon fertig oder braucht es noch?
Hast Du mittlerweile das SCR oder immer noch das HCR? Wie hast Du das Problem mit der GraKa gelöst?
Wird das BIOS für das SCR auch zur Verfügung stehen oder nur für das HCR?


----------



## bingo88 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Profiboards (z. B. Supermicro, Tyan) mit OC habe ich auch noch keine gesehen...


----------



## Knogle (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Für Scr und hcr

Schau mal auf bios-mods.com vorbei

Gibt auch ein Fujitsu boarx das sich übertakten lässt

Alles kann man uebertakten auch Notebooks
@chris: klappt nicht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juni 2014)

hm, zu viele threads


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Für Scr und hcr
> 
> Schau mal auf bios-mods.com vorbei
> 
> Gibt auch ein Fujitsu boarx das sich übertakten lässt


 
Hast Du auch Quellen zum genannten? Direkter LINK?
Auf bios-mods.com habe ich nichts gefunden auch nicht in deren Forum.
Welches Mod Bios nutzt Du auf deinem Board und wie hoch gehen die Xeon´s?


----------



## Knogle (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der bios modder ist noch nicht fertig
Ja such mal hier im thread sind paar links auf seite 40-60

@schnabel: hier

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fujitsu-Cels...ronik_Computer_Mainboards&hash=item4d1f810650

In der Beschreibung steht auch Mod BIOS


----------



## apfeldavid (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Supermicro mainboard Intel Xeon hexacore 12GB ECC REG ram1333mhz inkl. cooler | eBay

verdammt. nicht ersteigert ;(

@Knogle, warum nimmst du dann nicht win8 ? möglicherweise kannst du ja auch ein Linux nehmen, je nachdem was du vorhast.


----------



## Knogle (29. Juni 2014)

apfeldavid schrieb:


> Supermicro mainboard Intel Xeon hexacore 12GB ECC REG ram1333mhz inkl. cooler | eBay
> 
> verdammt. nicht ersteigert ;(


 Puhh das sah gut aus

Problem mit Windows 7 und dem Intel Board geloest!!!

Man muss bei Windows 7 den ERSTEN Netzwerkadapter im Geraetemanager deaktivieren , und dann gehts mit dem 2ten reibungslos!!!


----------



## Stetramp (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sehr schön, ich wollte eigentlich mein Windows 7 behalten.
Ansonsten hätte ich wahrscheinlich 2012R2 installiert, da es etwas "abgespeckter" als Win 8 ist.

Der Ebay Link war ja wirklich lecker.
Nur frag ich mich immer, welcher Stress mich erwartet von Verkäufern, die grundsätzlich kleine schreiben und die Ausrufezeichen geradezu streuen.


----------



## apfeldavid (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

cepheos auf eBay

hier gibts auch noch nette sachen, aber irgendwie trau ich mich nicht ran ...


----------



## Stetramp (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat jemand Interesse an dem Supermicro mit abgebissener Ecke?
Sonst würde ich mal mein Glück versuchen


----------



## apfeldavid (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse an dem Supermicro mit abgebissener Ecke?
> Sonst würde ich mal mein Glück versuchen


 
wenns dann ok ist, kauf ich es fürs doppelte von dir 



Supermicro X8DTI-F

Kann es mangels passender CPU nicht testen

er hat aber eine x5650 und auch sockel 1366 Kühler im Angebot ....


----------



## Knogle (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hier.. zuschlagen.. verdammt guter Preis fuer son Board

Supermicro X8DTI-F Dual LGA 1366 | eBay

/e: ich seh grad da fehlt ne Ecke 

Hier guenstiges 2011 Board


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-BOX...082325393?pt=Motherboards&hash=item2ed170c991


Xeons.... zuschlagen!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Xeo...US_Server_CPUs_Processors&hash=item20d9db624e


----------



## Stetramp (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bitte nicht mitbieten, ich probiere mal das board zu bekommen.
Die Ecke macht mir eigentlich keine besonderen Sorgen, wer Routet da an der Ecke schon wichtige Leiterbahnen lang.
Aber vielleicht gab es ja einen ganz anderen Grund, weshalb man das Board so gewaltsam aus einem Server gerupft hat!

Wenn das Board funktioniert hätte ich mit zwei boards sowieso ein Board zu viel.


----------



## Knogle (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Willste dann das SCR zurueck zum Haendler schicken so wie den Xeon? 

Zieht euch mal das Schnaeppchen rein


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LOT-OF-35...US_Server_CPUs_Processors&hash=item1c35e1fd35


----------



## Stetramp (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das Board ohne Ecke habe ich nicht bekommen....


----------



## Knogle (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Das Board ohne Ecke habe ich nicht bekommen....


 
Wieviele willste dir denn anschaffen? 

Ich werde mein Netzwerk auf fibrechannel umruesten!


----------



## Stetramp (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was willst du denn damit? Wenn die Verbindung nach außen so stark begrenzt ist, dann bringt "Innen" eine gute Verbindung auch nix.
Ich meine man Kopiert ja nicht dauern zwischen zwei Punkten die Daten hin und her?

So, ich hab mir jetzt ein zweites Workstationboard von Intel gekauft. Habe einfach keine Lust mehr gehabt, so lange auf mein Paket zu warten!
Das Zweite Board wechselt dann den Besitzer!


----------



## apfeldavid (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ihr gönnt mir wohl garnix ?
Intel Workstation Board S5520SC, Sockel LGA1366 (S5520SCR) Motherboard 0675901034814 | eBay


----------



## Stetramp (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sorry das hab ich gerade gekauft....
So einen Mist, haben wir uns doch glatt gegenseitig hochgeboten!
Wobei bei Ebay meist noch ein dritter Käufer ist! Das letzte Board des Verkäufers ging für 109€ über den Ladentisch.

Du hast ein PM von mir. Aber ich kann verstehen, wenn du mir lieber den Kopf abreißen möchtest, anstatt mir zu antworten (Wobei du das auch gerne verbal machen kannst


----------



## Knogle (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Was willst du denn damit? Wenn die Verbindung nach außen so stark begrenzt ist, dann bringt "Innen" eine gute Verbindung auch nix.
> Ich meine man Kopiert ja nicht dauern zwischen zwei Punkten die Daten hin und her?
> 
> So, ich hab mir jetzt ein zweites Workstationboard von Intel gekauft. Habe einfach keine Lust mehr gehabt, so lange auf mein Paket zu warten!
> Das Zweite Board wechselt dann den Besitzer!


 
Ich uebertrage die Daten immer zwischen meinem PC und meinem RAID 0 NAS mit 8x 4TB Platten

125mb/s bei 1gbit sind mir zu lahm , vorallem wenn ich festplattenimages kopiere die manchmal 1tb gross sind

/e: das SCR da ist aber gebraucht


----------



## Stetramp (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Seit 2009 im Regal zu liegen macht die Angelegenheit auch nicht viel besser. Hardware richtig zu konsevieren ist nicht wirklich einfach. Vielleicht ist es sogar besser, wenn die Elkos ab und zu mal ein Elektrisches Feld gesehen haben!


----------



## bingo88 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ich werde mein Netzwerk auf fibrechannel umruesten!


 Es gibt auch bei guten Netzwerkkarten Teaming. Da kannst du dann mehrere Ports parallel schalten.


----------



## Knogle (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich will aufjednfall die uebrtragunngsraten der 8 platten im raod 0 ausschöpfen


----------



## bingo88 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann ist alles unter 8 GBit FC eh uninteressant. Würde ich eher Richtung 10GBit/s Ethernet gehen.


----------



## Knogle (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kriege ich bei den 8 platten 1 GB/s zusammen?


----------



## bingo88 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie sieht denn dein Setup aus? Raidcontroller PCI-E 1x, 4x oder 8x? Und was für Platten, SSD oder HDD?


----------



## Knogle (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

2x LSI 9211 8I und mit je 4x 4tb platten mit 235mb/s im raid 0


----------



## bingo88 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hmm, dann müsste es doch nicht so schnell sein. Günstiger wäre vermutlich trotzdem ein Ethernet mit Teaming, beispielsweise die Intel Pro/1000 PT Dual Port Karte kann das. (Hier unter "How do I use Teaming with Advanced Networking Services (ANS)?").


----------



## Knogle (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe nun alle an einem Controller gepackt und nen neuen RAID 0 erstellt

Kann ich dann einfach von 8x 235mb/s ausgehen also 1,8GB/s ?


----------



## bingo88 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei 4 Platten pro Controller müsste das eigentlich relativ gut skalieren (siehe z. B. hier, allerdings bei SSDs). Ich bin mir nur grade nicht sicher, ob das RAID controllerübergreifend funktioniert (2x RAID 0 mit 4x HDD => 1x RAID0 mit 8x HDD). Habe ich zumindest noch nicht gesehen und falls es überhaupt funktioniert, dürfte das auch nicht mehr so gut skalieren, da die Controller untereinander kommunizieren müssten.


----------



## Knogle (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe die 8 platten nun an einem kontroller im raid 0


----------



## bingo88 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann müsste das eigentlich einigermaßen funktionieren, laut diversen Tests im Netz muss man aber an dieser Queue Depth herumspielen.


----------



## Knogle (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also braeuchte ich dann 20 Gbit FC?


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Verstehe mich nicht falsch - ich will hier echt nicht den Sheriff spielen, aber wäre es nicht sinnvoller diesen Thread als reinen 1366 Sockel Thread bzw. CPU Thread aufrecht zu erhalten?
Durch die ganze RAID Geschichte wird er nur unnötig "zugemüllt" und die spärlichen Informationen die über zich Posts verteilt sind, werden noch schwieriger gefunden als es jetzt schon der Fall ist.
Falls ich im Unrecht bin, bitte ich um Nachsicht und um die Löschung dieses Post´s.


----------



## Knogle (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> Verstehe mich nicht falsch - ich will hier echt nicht den Sheriff spielen, aber wäre es nicht sinnvoller diesen Thread als reinen 1366 Sockel Thread bzw. CPU Thread aufrecht zu erhalten?
> Durch die ganze RAID Geschichte wird er nur unnötig "zugemüllt" und die spärlichen Informationen die über zich Posts verteilt sind, werden noch schwieriger gefunden als es jetzt schon der Fall ist.
> Falls ich im Unrecht bin, bitte ich um Nachsicht und um die Löschung dieses Post´s.


 
Keine Sorge , hast schon Recht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Juni 2014)

hm, ne infosammlung im 1. post waere schon sinnig.


----------



## apfeldavid (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

bietet ihr auf das teil hier, oder kann ich mir das schnappen?
Fujitsu Celsius R570-2 Mainboard D2628 D14 GS1 | dual 1366 | eBay


----------



## Knogle (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> hm, ne infosammlung im 1. post waere schon sinnig.


 
Werde jetzt mal eine erstellen im 2ten Post

/e: Habe mir nun 6x 8GB ECC Reg  Quad Rank Ram guenstig fuer umgerechnet 160 Euronen gekauft!


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Juni 2014)

48Gb Ram, da kannst du dir aber ne ordentliche Ramdisk machen 
Oder lastest du die aus?


----------



## Knogle (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich denke ich nutze die fuer ne RAM Disk  Kann man das OS eigentlich auch auf ne RAM Disk packen?


----------



## Gast201808272 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab jetzt ein Asus P6T Deluxe V2 bekommen. Hat jemand eine Speicher-Empfehlung? 
In meinem jetzigen System habe ich 1333er. Ich vermute, der taugt nicht für OC? Falls das so ist, welchen Speicher sollte ich kaufen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Juni 2014)

da hab ich mal was zu gelesen.
dann wird das os beim start in die ramdisk geschrieben.  geht wohl. sinn?

edit:
auf 1366 reicht 1333er aus, gibt ramteiler bis “6l
das ermoeglicht immer noch mehr als 220mhz blck


----------



## Knogle (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> da hab ich mal was zu gelesen.
> dann wird das os beim start in die ramdisk geschrieben.  geht wohl. sinn?
> 
> edit:
> ...


 
Hmm , das ist ja dann sinnfrei

Habe mir jetzt quad rank ram gekauft in der hoffnung das dieser schneller ist als dual rank
ist zwar 8 gb reg ecc ram mit 1600mhz aber mal schauen


----------



## Gast201808272 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> auf 1366 reicht 1333er aus, gibt ramteiler bis “6l
> das ermoeglicht immer noch mehr als 220mhz blck


Das wäre ja klasse, dann brauche ich keinen neuen RAM. Funktionieren wird der auch, ist Kingston Value RAM, der läuft überall stabil 
Nur wäre die Frage: Lohnt sich schnellerer Speicher leistungstechnisch? Oder reicht CPU-OC?


----------



## bingo88 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hast du denn geprüft, ob der bei dir läuft? Bei einigen Boards reduziert sich mit Quad Ranked die Anzahl der nutzbaren Module.


----------



## Knogle (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo also bei mir gehen 192 gb ram
Werde aber mit den 8gb Dingern nur 96 installieren koennen , wobei nun erst 48 reinkommen

Ist Quad Rank Ram 4 mal schneller als single rank mit niedrigeren Takt?


Nochmal zu meinen RAID experimenten

Ich hole mir aus den USA einen gebrauchten RAID Controller mit 4 SAS Ports , und 16x 15k 146GB Platten fuer je 5 Euro das stueck gebraucht

Mal sehen ob ich damit 4GB/s oder so knacke 

Die haben angeblich ne Leserate von 325mb/s beim Lesen und 100mb/s beim schreiben


----------



## bingo88 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ist Quad Rank Ram 4 mal schneller als single rank mit niedrigeren Takt?


 Nein, so einfach ist das nicht. Das kann sogar Probleme machen, je nach Board. Beispielsweise wird bei einige Plattformen bereits bei 2 Modulen pro Channel der Takt automatisch reduziert (bspw. 1333 auf 1066), Latenzprobleme könne nauch dabei sein. QR RAM ist eigentlich für kleine Server mit wenig Platz für DIMM-Sockel (z.B. Blades) gedacht. Große Performancevorteile darfst du dir davon eigentlich nicht erhoffen, zumal das auch davon abhängt, wie der Speicher genutzt wird (Anwendungen). Das gilt ja auch für NUMA (2+ CPU-Sockets), bei einigen speziellen Situationen bekommt man mehr Performance wenn man auf 
NUMA verzichtet.

Verwechsel Memory Ranks nicht mit Memory Channels, das sind zwei Paar Schuhe.


----------



## Knogle (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

aber man liest ja auch in vielen Threads das Dual Rank RAM schneller als Single Rank ist 

Ist QR denn nun schneller als DR ?^^ 

Ich will hauptsaechlich Truecrypt nutzen und benchen

Die werden dann in triple channel laufen


----------



## apfeldavid (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Jo also bei mir gehen 192 gb ram
> Werde aber mit den 8gb Dingern nur 96 installieren koennen , wobei nun erst 48 reinkommen
> 
> Ist Quad Rank Ram 4 mal schneller als single rank mit niedrigeren Takt?
> ...



 darf man fragen, was du mit dem rechner machst oder geht es nur darum rekorde zu knacken  ?


----------



## Knogle (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> darf man fragen, was du mit dem rechner machst oder geht es nur darum rekorde zu knacken  ?


 
Spielen , versuchen zu OCn und benchen und gelegentlich rendern 

Werde ihn spaeter als NAS verwenden mit 16x 146GB 15k rpm SAS Platten im RAID 0


----------



## bingo88 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> aber man liest ja auch in vielen Threads das Dual Rank RAM schneller als Single Rank ist
> 
> Ist QR denn nun schneller als DR ?^^


 Bei SR nach DR stimmt das auch, die meisten Hersteller (z. B. IBM) empfehlen auch DR. Hier ist eine Anleitung von IBM, Kapiel 5.4 ist für dich interessant. Der Unterschied zwischen 2R und 4R ist kaum messbar, dafür kannst du bei 4R weniger Module einbauen, die ggf. auch noch langsamer takten -> lohnt nicht.



> It is highly recommended that systems use dual-rank DIMMs whenever appropriate. Dual-rank (DR) DIMMs offer more parallelism, and higher performance, than single-rank (SR) DIMMs. Dual-rank DIMMs are also better than quad-rank DIMMs because quad-rank DIMMs will cause memory speed to be clocked down.


----------



## apfeldavid (30. Juni 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> aber man liest ja auch in vielen Threads das Dual Rank RAM schneller als Single Rank ist
> 
> Ist QR denn nun schneller als DR ?^^
> 
> ...



Server RAM und Intel Xeon Nehalem



Knogle schrieb:


> Spielen , versuchen zu OCn und benchen und gelegentlich rendern
> 
> Werde ihn spaeter als NAS verwenden mit 16x 146GB 15k rpm SAS Platten im RAID 0


 
datensicherheit ?   ich hab letztes jahr damit ein nas gebaut.  napp-it // webbased ZFS NAS/SAN appliance for OmniOS, OpenIndiana, Solaris and Linux downloads + ZFS (omnios) mit wd red im raid10 , 16gb ram, sm-board und core i3. das geht auch ganz gut und reicht für gigabit aus.

nun aber zurück zum HEXACORE ! ;

warum nicht einfach so eine kiste?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Dell-R610-2x...16?pt=DE_Computing_Server&hash=item2c8564d0d8
alles drin, alles dran preiswert...



ähm kennt ihr die seite schon?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/...eon-l5639-benchmarks-inside-longest-post-ever


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich will einfach nur die 1.8GB/s nutzen , da reicht gigabit ja nicht


----------



## shadie (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> datensicherheit ?   ich hab letztes jahr damit ein nas gebaut.  napp-it // webbased ZFS NAS/SAN appliance for OmniOS, OpenIndiana, Solaris and Linux downloads + ZFS (omnios) mit wd red im raid10 , 16gb ram, sm-board und core i3. das geht auch ganz gut und reicht für gigabit aus.
> 
> nun aber zurück zum HEXACORE ! ;
> 
> ...


 
Mit dem Ebay Server hatte wer extremes Glück.

Die Teile gehen für gewöhnlich für 600-900 € weg.

250 € ist natürlich der Oberhammer


----------



## bingo88 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ich will einfach nur die 1.8GB/s nutzen , da reicht gigabit ja nicht


Hast du denn einen Test gemacht, ob die Platten überhaupt 1.8 GByte/s liefern können? Wenn die Platten das wirklich schaffen sollten, bräuchtest du mindestens 16 Gbit FC (3,2 GByte/s Full Duplex, also 1,6 GByte/s pro Richtung) und das dürfte teuer werden, da das aktuelle Technik ist. Bei einem Preis von ca. 1000 € pro Karte würde ich das voher mal prüfen  BTW 20 GBit/s FC gibt es nicht, die nächste Stufe wäre 32 Gb/s.


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also theoretisch muesste ich 5,6GB/s beim Lesen haben , jedoch wuerde ich mich schon bei 1GB/s beim Lesen und Schreiben zufrieden geben , jedoch sind 10 GBit/s RJ 45 Karten richtig teuer

Habe vor aus den 16 Platten nen RAID 0 zu machen


----------



## bingo88 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Billig wäre das in der Tat nicht, wobei immer noch billiger als FC, zumal FC in der Regel keine Ethernet-Karte ersetzt (mittels IP over FC ist das zwar möglich, das muss aber vom jeweiligen Hersteller implementiert sein).

Ich würde das definitiv mit einem Benchmark testen, bevor ich mir irgendwelche Hardware kaufe (wobei 1 GB/s durchaus realistisch sein kann).


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Billig wäre das in der Tat nicht, wobei immer noch billiger als FC, zumal FC in der Regel keine Ethernet-Karte ersetzt (mittels IP over FC ist das zwar möglich, das muss aber vom jeweiligen Hersteller implementiert sein).
> 
> Ich würde das definitiv mit einem Benchmark testen, bevor ich mir irgendwelche Hardware kaufe (wobei 1 GB/s durchaus realistisch sein kann).



Ja ich werde dann nen Benchmark machen

Wie teuer ist so eine RJ 45 Karte? wenn die unter 300 kostet waere es mir lieber als FC


----------



## bingo88 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hmm... so auf die schnelle habe ich nur Karten mit LWL in der Region gesehen, nicht mit RJ-45. Aber ich habe jetzt nicht wirklich viel gesucht, zumal nur in Deutschland und nicht international. "Günstig" ist der Kram auf jeden Fall nicht, mir wär das wohl doch zu teuer


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gibt es RAID Controller unter 300 Euro die z.b. 32 Platten koennen oder 64?

So eine 15k Platte ist mit 5 Euro ja recht guenstig.. bei 146GB


----------



## bingo88 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dir ist schon klar, dass du mit mehr Platten auch die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit erhöhst? Bei RAID 0 hieße das ja Totalausfall 

Non-RAID geht wohl mit deinem LSI schon 256, ich werd aber grad aus den Specs nicht ganz schlau, wie das bei RAID aussieht. Dieses 10 per Volume bei RAID0 würde ich momentant als maximal 10 Platten pro logischem RAID0 Laufwerk interpretieren...

Ad hoc ist mir jetzt kein Controller bekannt, aber Storage ist eh nicht so mein Ding, für mich ist eher Rechenleistung interessant ^^


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja an die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit habe ich jetzt nicht so gedacht.. 

Problem ist das ich irgendwie nur Kabel finde an denen man max. 4 SAS oder SATA Platten anschliessen kann
Wie kann ich da dann auf 10 oder 256 kommen?

Was mich noch wundert... auf meinen LSI 9211 8i RAID Controllern ist kein LSI Label  da ist garkein Label


----------



## bingo88 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann ist das vielleicht ein OEM (z. B. für IBM gefertigt).

Die nutzen keine speziellen Kabel, die nutzen SAS Expander (oder SATA Port Multiplier bei SATA-Platten; SAS Expander sind besser). So kommt man auf die hohe Anzahl an Geräten. Die Zaubern allerdings nicht, du hast pro SAS Port nur eine begrenzte Bandbreite, wenn du da 36 Platten dran anschließt, werden sich diese 36 Platten die Bandbreite teilen (das skaliert also NICHT).


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Dann ist das vielleicht ein OEM (z. B. für IBM gefertigt).
> 
> Die nutzen keine speziellen Kabel, die nutzen SAS Expander (oder SATA Port Multiplier bei SATA-Platten; SAS Expander sind besser). So kommt man auf die hohe Anzahl an Geräten. Die Zaubern allerdings nicht, du hast pro SAS Port nur eine begrenzte Bandbreite, wenn du da 36 Platten dran anschließt, werden sich diese 36 Platten die Bandbreite teilen (das skaliert also NICHT).


 
Kann man den SAS Port irgendwie uebertakten?
Wieviel kann ich denn ueber einen Port uebertragen?

Sonst versuch ichs dann mit insgesammt 8 Platten pro Controller


----------



## bingo88 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Kann man den SAS Port irgendwie uebertakten?


Nein.



Knogle schrieb:


> Wieviel kann ich denn ueber einen Port uebertragen?


 Hängt vom Standard und dem verwendeten Expander ab. Nutzt du z. B. SAS 3 Gb/s mit einem SFF 8087 Kabel, dann hast du 4 x 3 Gb/s pro Port (sogenannter "Wide Port" mit 12 Gb/s).


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> 
> Hängt vom Standard und dem verwendeten Expander ab. Nutzt du z. B. SAS 3 Gb/s mit einem SFF 8087 Kabel, dann hast du 4 x 3 Gb/s pro Port (sogenannter "Wide Port" mit 12 Gb/s).


 
Wie schnell sind eigentlich 6x 8GB Quad Rank Module verteilt auf 2 NUMA Knoten im Triple Channel?

Schaffe mit den 12x Single Rank Modulen nur 11GB/s


----------



## bingo88 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Wie schnell sind eigentlich 6x 8GB Quad Rank Module verteilt auf 2 NUMA Knoten im Triple Channel?
> Schaffe mit den 12x Single Rank Modulen nur 11GB/s


Hmm, das hängt immer vom Benchmark ab. Was hast du da genutzt? Mein hastig zusammengeklempneter AXPY Benchmark macht in meiner VM gerade über 12 GB/s (Host: i7 3770k, 2x 8 GB 1600 MHz DDR3 Dual Channel):


```
axpy OpenMP version 1.0
Built on Jul  1 2014 19:03:56

Settings
========
Vector Size: 67108864
  Total Mem: 2048.00 MB
    Threads: 2

Initializing test data...
Running tests...
Test    Time           MB/s
=============================
   1    0.177744     11522.20
   2    0.181219     11301.27
   3    0.161591     12673.98
   4    0.158540     12917.89
   5    0.159165     12867.14
   6    0.160376     12770.02
   7    0.160131     12789.52
   8    0.158918     12887.17
   9    0.159130     12869.97
  10    0.162595     12595.72
=============================
Avg.    0.163941     12519.49
Cleanup...
```
1. QR ist in der Regel wenig bis gar nicht schneller, oft sogar langsamer als DR, da die Boards automatisch den Takt senken. Siehe dazu meinen vorherigen Link zur IBM Doku (ist zwar für den Xeon E5, das gilt aber auch für die älteren). Das mit dem Memory Rank hat eher was mit der Speicherdichte pro Modul zu tun (wobei SR wirklich langsamer als DR ist).

2. Theoretisch sieht das ganze so aus:

Pro Channel hast du 64 Bit Transfer (macht also 8 Byte) pro Taktzyklus. Bei 1600 MHz hast du daher theoretisch 12,5 GB/s.
Triple Channel heißt: 3 x 12,5 GB/s = 37,5 GB/s
Bei 2 CPUs => 2 x 37,5 GB/s = 75 GB/s

 So, kommen wir nun zur Praxis. Einfluss auf die Geschwindigkeit haben unter anderem:
- Single oder Multi Threaded
- "NUMA-kompatibler" Speicherzugriff
- Optimierungen im Benchmark (z. B. Vektorisierung)
- Art des Benchmarks (memcopy, Berechnungen, etc.)


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannst du dein axpy hochladen?

Laut Memtest habe ich beim Single CPU System im Triple Channel mit 1600er RAM Dual Ranked gerade mal 12,8GB/s und beim Dual CPU System mit Single Ranked RAM 10GB/s

Gerade mal 20% zuwachs? Lol


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Juli 2014)

12,8? omg, mit aida64 hab ich bei dual channel schon 22-24 gb mit so 1400-1450 mhz.


----------



## bingo88 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hmm, ich meine mich zu erinnern, memtest lieferte bei mir komische Werte. Habe das aber auch schon länger nicht mehr benutzt. Wenn der "einfach" misst, liegst du mit dem 12,8 GB/s bei Dual Ranked aber richtig, das ist gerade ein 1600 MHz DDR3 in einem Channel.

Der Test läuft aktuell nur unter Linux, da ich dort einige Header verwende. Müsste ich erst mal eben auf Windows portieren.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> 12,8? omg, mit aida64 hab ich bei dual channel schon 22-24 gb mit so 1400-1450 mhz.


 Ließ mal was ich zuvor geschrieben habe. Das hängt vom Benchmark ab. Was ich gemacht habe, ist kein reiner Speicherbenchmark (wobei der Speicher wohl das limitierende Glied sein wird). Wenn ich jetzt ein SSE oder AVX memcpy mache, komme ich auch auf wesentlich höhere Raten.


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> 12,8? omg, mit aida64 hab ich bei dual channel schon 22-24 gb mit so 1400-1450 mhz.


 
Das ist ja schneller als mein L3 bzw L2 Cache  der L3 schafft nur 19GB/s und L2 28GB/s

@Bingo: Ich nutze den als Boot CD


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Juli 2014)

ok, das ist dann wirklich benchmarkabhaengig.

dann ist der wert aber auch nicht der reale maximalwert.


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Irgendwie buggt Aida glaube ich 

Die Werte sind schon extrem bei Single Ranked




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Juli 2014)

why? waeren ca 29 gb/s, laut intel hat ein x5650 32gb/s bandbreite, ohne oc


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Achso wird das durch 2 geteilt?
Aber wie ist das moeglich mit Single Ranked RAM @ 1333Mhz?


----------



## bingo88 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wieso? Single Ranked ist ja nicht viel langsamerer, zumal ich jetzt nich weiß, wie genau die da ein read testen.

BTW Der Port meines AXPYs ist fast fertig, buggt allerdings gerade rum. Die Funktionen die Windows nicht kennt musste ich nachbauen, da hakt es momentan.


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Lohnt dann ueberhaupt das umruesten auf Quad bzw Dual Ranked?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Juli 2014)

nur, wenn du eh ram kaufst


----------



## bingo88 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Lohnt dann ueberhaupt das umruesten auf Quad bzw Dual Ranked?


 Auf Dual eher als auf Quad. Wie gesagt, das steht auch in meinem verlinkten IBM Manual.

Programm ist fertig. Ist jetzt nicht spezifisch für Windows getunt. Ist ein 64-Bit Build mit OpenMP. Hilfe mit axpy.exe -h (siehe Readme)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesmal auf dem Host:
Core i7 3770k @ Stock
16 GB DDR 1600 MHz (weiß leider nicht ob single oder dual rank)

```
axpy OpenMP version 1.0
Built on Jul  1 2014 20:11:30

Settings
========
Vector Size: 33554432
  Total Mem: 1024.00 MB
    Threads: 4

Initializing test data...
Running tests...
Test    Time           MB/s
=============================
   1    0.067065     15268.66
   2    0.065830     15555.22
   3    0.067303     15214.83
   4    0.066017     15511.24
   5    0.065860     15548.24
   6    0.065854     15549.49
   7    0.065769     15569.61
   8    0.065789     15564.84
   9    0.065860     15548.10
  10    0.065820     15557.64
=============================
Avg.    0.066117     15488.79
Cleanup...
```
Und das ganze noch mal mit 8 GB Vektoren

```
axpy OpenMP version 1.0
Built on Jul  1 2014 20:11:30

Settings
========
Vector Size: 268435456
  Total Mem: 8192.00 MB
    Threads: 4

Initializing test data...
Running tests...
Test    Time           MB/s
=============================
   1    0.533755     15347.87
   2    0.535425     15300.00
   3    0.536511     15269.01
   4    0.537554     15239.39
   5    0.540037     15169.34
   6    0.537850     15231.00
   7    0.543213     15080.64
   8    0.540602     15153.48
   9    0.541149     15138.15
  10    0.597708     13705.69
=============================
Avg.    0.544380     15063.46
Cleanup...
```
By the way: Ich habe das mit 4 anstelel von 8 Threads laufen lassen, da das bei mir schneller war als mit HT. Müsst ihr mal ausprobieren, was bei euch besser läuft.


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mal sehen ob ich meien Quad Ranked wieder los werde


----------



## bingo88 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du kannst es mit dem QR ja erst mal testen, schneller als der SR ist der schon. Es kann halt nur sein, dass dein Board den runtertakten bzw. andere negativen Effekte auftreten (z. B. erhöhte Latenz).


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Du kannst es mit dem QR ja erst mal testen, schneller als der SR ist der schon. Es kann halt nur sein, dass dein Board den runtertakten bzw. andere negativen Effekte auftreten (z. B. erhöhte Latenz).


 
Ich probiers dann mal

Ich habe mal Memtest auf meinem Pentium 2 laufen lassen , und der L1 Cache ist da nur 300mb/s schnell lol das ist ja langsamer als ne SSD


----------



## bingo88 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo, damals war das gut


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Jo, damals war das gut


 
Der alte SDRAM ist ja richtig uebel mit seinen 40MB/s 

Sind 8MB oder so


/e: Ueberlege einen RAID 5 aufzusetzen statt RAID 0

Wie kann ich denn da die theoretische Performance ausrechnen?


----------



## bingo88 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab noch mal ein kleines Update von meinem Programm. Der Kram läuft jetzt mit AVX, setzt also leider eine entsprechende CPU voraus. Und leider läuft das momentan noch nicht mit OpenMP, wobei AXPY eh speicherlimitiert ist und daher nicht so gut mit steigender Threadzahl skaliert.

Einmal mit 1 GB Daten:

```
axpy OpenMP version 1.0.1
Built on Jul  2 2014 00:44:38

Warning: Using AVX with OpenMP is not yet supported.

Settings
========
Vector Size: 33554432
  Total Mem: 1024.00 MB
    Threads: 1
        AVX: Enabled

Initializing test data...
Running tests...
Test    Time           MB/s
=============================
   1    0.041741     24531.97
   2    0.040962     24998.92
   3    0.041098     24916.35
   4    0.040980     24987.50
   5    0.041017     24965.22
   6    0.041208     24849.66
   7    0.041170     24872.44
   8    0.041296     24796.67
   9    0.041017     24965.40
  10    0.041211     24847.54
=============================
Avg.    0.041170     24873.17
Cleanup...
```
Und einmal mit 8 GB Daten

```
axpy OpenMP version 1.0.1
Built on Jul  2 2014 00:44:38

Warning: Using AVX with OpenMP is not yet supported.

Settings
========
Vector Size: 268435456
  Total Mem: 8192.00 MB
    Threads: 1
        AVX: Enabled

Initializing test data...
Running tests...
Test    Time           MB/s
=============================
   1    0.330854     24760.20
   2    0.328658     24925.64
   3    0.328457     24940.85
   4    0.330588     24780.08
   5    0.329380     24870.96
   6    0.328045     24972.15
   7    0.330604     24778.87
   8    0.328329     24950.61
   9    0.327510     25012.99
  10    0.330447     24790.63
=============================
Avg.    0.329287     24878.30
Cleanup...
```
Mit knapp 25 GB/s bin ich sehr nah am theoretischen Limit meiner Kiste (1600 MHz * 64 Bit / (8 Bit/Byte) * 2 Channels = 25,6 GB/s), besser geht es quasi nicht


----------



## apfeldavid (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

jetzt doch tatsächlich jemad 85€ für das fsc brett bezahlt, obwohl es das mit 60€ sofortkauf gab


----------



## Harti600 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Findet den Fehler: 
Soll: Pic-Upload.de - Socket1366.jpg

Ist:Pic-Upload.de - IMG_20140702_141750.jpg
Pic-Upload.de - IMG_20140702_141857.jpg

da freut man sich ja drüber 

Ist ein Privatverkauf also bin ich am A***** denke ich mal  kann man die wieder grade biegen?


----------



## apfeldavid (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

na ich denk schon. welches brett isn das? ich würde dem käufer einen preis nachlass abschwatzen und die hinbiegen, da hab ich in meiner aktiven zeit schon schlimmeres gesehn was wieder behoben werden konnte, aber schön vorsichtig nicht mit gewalt.


----------



## bingo88 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hatte ich auch mal bei einem Board, da war es zwar nicht ganz so schlimm, reichte aber für ECC Fehlermeldungen. Mit einer Büroklammer habe ich Grobmotoriker das wieder repariert, die zwei, drei Stellen sieht man jetzt nicht mal mehr. Man braucht auf jeden Fall eine ruhige Hand und ne Lupe kann auch nicht schaden. Ich nehme mal an, der Sockelschutz war nicht dabei (kleine "Plastik-CPU"), der soll so etwas nämlich eigentlich verhindern.


----------



## Harti600 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Muss das 100% sein? Der Verkäfer ist uneinsichtig  ( links sind die verbogenen) Pic-Upload.de - IMG_20140702_153913.jpg


----------



## bingo88 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es hängt vom Pin ab, der betroffen ist. Masse-Pins sind eher unkritisch, wenn das wie bei mir aber Signal-Pins sind, dann müssen die schon vernünftigen Kontakt haben. Bei mir stürzte die Kiste zwar nicht ab (war über ein Jahr im 24/7 Betrieb als ESXi Host), aber irgendwann hatte ich halt im Log extrem viele ECC Fehlermeldungen gesehen. Daraufhin habe ich die Kiste auseinandergenommen und ein paar leicht verbogene Pins entdeckt. Es kann allerdings auch sein, dass das System gar nicht erst startet oder ständig abstürzt, hängt halt davon ab, welche Pins betroffen sind.


----------



## Knogle (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Irgendwie ist der RAM mega langsam

Bei den Latenzen habe ich jetzt bei 2x 8GB im Single Channel gerade mal 83ns (2ns weniger als bei den single ranked) und 20GB/s

Die 4 weiteren kommen erst noch


----------



## bingo88 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das mit der Latenz kann hinkommen, Wunder sind da auch eigentlich nicht zu erwarten gewesen. Und 20 GB/s für Single Channel ist auch gut (womit getestet?).


----------



## Knogle (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Das mit der Latenz kann hinkommen, Wunder sind da auch eigentlich nicht zu erwarten gewesen. Und 20 GB/s für Single Channel ist auch gut (womit getestet?).


 
Also ist das gut? 

Muss man doch durch 2 teilen weil es sind doch 2 CPUs

Hoffentlich erreiche ich die 57GB/s der Single Ranked Module

Habe es mit AIDA 64 getestet

Der RAM taktet runter auf 1333Mhz  Jedoch ging der andere auch nur bis 1333Mhz

Ist der bei Triple Channel dann also 3 mal so schnell?


----------



## bingo88 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das der RAM runter takten könnte, hatte ich glaube ich schon mal erwähnt ^^
Quad Rank RAM stellt eine stärkere elektrische Belastung für die Busse dar, daher wird automatisch heruntergetaktet, um einen stabilen Betrieb gewährleisten zu können.

Die Aufteilung bei einem Mehrsockelsystem hängt vom Benchmark ab, das kannst du so pauschal nicht sagen. Außer du schaltest NUMA ab, dann werden beide Nodes gleichwertig verwenden (Node Interleaving). Wie gesagt, hängt von der Anwendung ab. Wenn die Anwendung NUMA-aware ist, bringt das nichts (wird eher langsamer), andersherum kann es etwas bringen. Beispiel:

Ein Programm erzeugt auf CPU A 4 GB an Daten, die komplett im Speicher von CPU A liegen. Anschließend werden alle Kerne zum Rechnen verwendet. Die Kerne von CPU A können dabei direkt auf den Speicher zugreifen, die Kerne in CPU B müssen hingegen für fast jeden Speicherzugriff über den NUMA-Link (QPI bei Intel, HT bei AMD) gehen. Wenn die Anwendung nun speicherlimitiert ist, also die Geschwindigkeit vom Speicherzugriff und nicht von der CPU Leistung abhängt, hast du an der Stelle eventuell ein Performanceproblem. Wenn man Node Interleaving aktiviert (UMA), dann sieht das anders aus. Speicher wird dann nicht bei der jeweiligen CPU reserviert, sondern in Blöcken auf alle Nodes verteilt (bspw. 4k auf CPU A, 4k CPU B, 4k CPU A, ...). Dann sind zwar mehr Speicherzugriffe langsamer,aber dafür sind sie gleichmäßiger verteilt.


----------



## Knogle (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Das der RAM runter takten könnte, hatte ich glaube ich schon mal erwähnt ^^
> Quad Rank RAM stellt eine stärkere elektrische Belastung für die Busse dar, daher wird automatisch heruntergetaktet, um einen stabilen Betrieb gewährleisten zu können.
> 
> Die Aufteilung bei einem Mehrsockelsystem hängt vom Benchmark ab, das kannst du so pauschal nicht sagen. Außer du schaltest NUMA ab, dann werden beide Nodes gleichwertig verwenden (Node Interleaving). Wie gesagt, hängt von der Anwendung ab. Wenn die Anwendung NUMA-aware ist, bringt das nichts (wird eher langsamer), andersherum kann es etwas bringen. Beispiel:
> ...


 

Kann der QPI Link limitieren?

Ist der RAM ueberhaupt noch fuer vernuenftiges Spielen geeignet?

Bringt es was wenn ich bei Single CPU Systemen den QPI Link auf 10 oder 11GT/s hochziehe?


----------



## bingo88 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Im Falle von Single Socket wird über QPI nur die Kommunikation mit dem IOH ("Chipsatz") durchgeführt, siehe z. B. hier. Da bringt OC wenig bis gar nichts. Bei Mehrsockelsystem geht allerdings die NUMA-Kommunikation darüber, das kann also je nach Anwendung durchaus ein Problem werden.

Bis jetzt sieht das mit dem RAM ja eigentlich nicht schlecht aus. Hast du mal mein Tool getestet, was der misst?


----------



## apfeldavid (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Harti600 schrieb:


> Muss das 100% sein? Der Verkäfer ist uneinsichtig  ( links sind die verbogenen) Pic-Upload.de - IMG_20140702_153913.jpg



ich würde ihm die bilder schicken und wenn in der auktion davon nix stand mit einer etwas schlechteren bewertung drohen. ein paar euro runtergehen schaden doch da niemanden.

ich hab im luxx forum jemanden der ein gb ud5 hat, soll ich mal nach dem preis fragen?

EDIT 120€ inkl. wird verlangt


ciao,
david


----------



## Knogle (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit deinem Tool habe ich 4185MB/s


----------



## bingo88 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Mit deinem Tool habe ich 4185MB/s


 Bei allen Kernen? Hast du das mal mit einer niedrigen Threadzahl probiert? Weil das ist ein non-NUMA-aware Tool 
Das scheint mir nämlich doch zu wenig zu sein, das müsste höher liegen. DAXPY ist speicherlimitiert, das rechnet quasi nix.


----------



## Knogle (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Bei allen Kernen? Hast du das mal mit einer niedrigen Threadzahl probiert? Weil das ist ein non-NUMA-aware Tool


 
Ohne HT habe ich 5200MB/s


----------



## bingo88 (2. Juli 2014)

Nee, ich meine hast du das mal mit -t 1 oder -t 2 gestartet?

Im Anhang ist noch mal eine Single Threaded Version, die allerdings SSE unterstützt.

Ohne SSE: axpy.exe -r 10

```
saxpy Benchmark 1.0.0.1
Built on Jul  2 2014 19:02:30

Settings
========
Vector Size: 67108864
  Total Mem: 768.00 MB
  Using SSE: No

Test    Time           MB/s
=============================
   1    0.062903     12209.25
   2    0.063236     12144.97
   3    0.063352     12122.81
   4    0.066226     11596.58
   5    0.061957     12395.64
   6    0.063401     12113.41
   7    0.065087     11799.62
   8    0.063079     12175.21
   9    0.062660     12256.56
  10    0.065228     11774.16
=============================
Avg.    0.063713     12058.82
```
Mit SSE: axpy.exe -r 10 -s

```
saxpy Benchmark 1.0.0.1
Built on Jul  2 2014 19:02:30

Settings
========
Vector Size: 67108864
  Total Mem: 768.00 MB
  Using SSE: Yes

Test    Time           MB/s
=============================
   1    0.044773     17153.07
   2    0.041498     18507.03
   3    0.043607     17611.79
   4    0.043208     17774.69
   5    0.040925     18765.95
   6    0.043311     17732.06
   7    0.041765     18388.54
   8    0.045871     16742.48
   9    0.043757     17551.61
  10    0.043840     17518.35
=============================
Avg.    0.043256     17774.56
```
BTW Die Ergebnisse schwanken schon mal etwas, das habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht 100% in den Griff bekommen. Muss irgendwas mit dem Caching zu tun haben, bei fast 1 GB an Daten hat der einiges zu tun.

EDIT: Update auf der nächsten Seite!


----------



## Knogle (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

mit -t2 komme ich auf 5,9GB/s


----------



## bingo88 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das kommt dann etwa hin. Wenn ich von meinem 1600er im Single Channel ausgehe. Versuch mal bitte den neuen Test mit SSE, das müsste noch ein bisschen höher sein.

Ich habe hier auch noch ein Update, der schwank jetzt nicht mehr ganz so stark (und ist was schneller geworden).


----------



## Knogle (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So ganz ganz fettes Problem 

Der Verkaeufer kann mir die 4 Stueck nicht mehr schicken da sie nicht mehr vorhanden sind (Hab die immerhin noch nicht bezahlt die 4 weiteren)

Sollte ich dann bei dem Single Channel Kram lieber wieder auf Single Ranked Module mit Triple Channel umsteigen? Haben aber insgesammt nur 12GB


----------



## bingo88 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist ja echt blöd 
Wenn du den RAM da hast, kannst du das ja mal testen. Der SR müsste auf jeden Fall im Triple Channel deutlich schneller als der QR im Single Channel sein. Und wenn der bei QR eh runtertakten, ist das ja eh uninteressant. Von dem was ich bisher so gehört habe, soll DR das Optimum sein. Ob du dafür aber noch mal Geld ausgeben willst, musst du entscheiden. Zumal ich jetzt keine harten Zahlen habe, wie viel das in der Praxis überhaupt bringt. Kann ja auch wieder ein Papiertiger sein


----------



## Harti600 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> ich würde ihm die bilder schicken und wenn in der auktion davon nix stand mit einer etwas schlechteren bewertung drohen. ein paar euro runtergehen schaden doch da niemanden.
> 
> ich hab im luxx forum jemanden der ein gb ud5 hat, soll ich mal nach dem preis fragen?
> 
> ...


Danke dir, ich teste erstmal. Ich schau erstmal in 2-3 Tagen wenn die Cpu da ist ob es läuft.


----------



## Knogle (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das Wort Papiertiger habe ich noch nie gehoert 

Ja mit dem Single Ranked im TC schaffe ich in AIDA 57-60GB/s und mit dem QR leider nur 20GB/s im SC

/E: Ich sehe den selben RAM gerdeea auf Ebay recht guenstig , jedoch nur mit 1333Mhz
Kann ich den trotzdem nehmen obwohl ich EIGENTLICH 1600er drin hab?

Denkste das ich bei Vollbestueckung 96GB was reissen kann?

Ist der RAM ueberhaupt spieletauglich?


----------



## bingo88 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der 1600 wird dann auf 1333 runtergetaktet.

ca 60 GB/s sieht recht gut aus. Bei 1600er RAM mit 2 CPUs hast du im Triple Channel ca. 77 GB/s, das kann also schon sein.

Zum Papiertiger geht es hier lang. Ich meine hier in dem Fall etwas, das zwar auf dem Papier (Specs) gut aussieht, in der Praxis aber kaum Relevanz hat.


----------



## Knogle (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Der 1600 wird dann auf 1333 runtergetaktet.
> 
> ca 60 GB/s sieht recht gut aus. Bei 1600er RAM mit 2 CPUs hast du im Triple Channel ca. 77 GB/s, das kann also schon sein.


 
Der Single Ranked laeuft nur auf 1333Mhz 

Der QR wird ja dann leider auch auf 1333 runtergetaktet


----------



## bingo88 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Der Single Ranked laeuft nur auf 1333Mhz


 Aso, dann sieht das sogar viel besser aus. Bei 1333 MHz hättest du nen theoretischen Peak von ca. 64 GB/s!


----------



## Knogle (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Aso, dann sieht das sogar viel besser aus. Bei 1333 MHz hättest du nen theoretischen Peak von ca. 64 GB/s!


 
Oh okay , wie kann es sein das der SR so nah da dran kommt ? :O
Kriege ich mit QR mehr als 64GB/s raus ? Oder ist das aufgrund des Takts limitiert auf 64GB/s?


----------



## bingo88 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also die Peak Bandbreite kannst du so berechnen:

RAM-Takt x 64 Bit (Busbreite) / 8 (Bits pro Byte) = Bandbreite pro Channel
(Bandbreite pro Channel) x (Anzahl Channel) = Bandbreite pro Speichercontroller
(Bandbreite pro Speichercontroller) x (Anzahl Controller = CPU) = Gesamtbandbreite

Also:
1333 MHz x 64 Bit / (8 Bit/Byte) = 10664 MB/s
10664 MB/s x 3 = 31922 MB/s
31922 MB/s x 2 = 63984 MB/s

Hier ist bei Wikipedia was zu Memory Ranks. Das hat also eher was mit der Speicherdichte (Anzahl und Typ der Chips) zu tun. Deswegen taucht das in der Rechnung oben auch gar nicht erst auf. Dein Datenbus (RAM <-> CPU) ist ja trotzdem nur 64 Bit breit (pro Channel), da kannst du dann nicht einfach mehr Daten drüber schaufeln. Eigentlich ist der Takt die einzige Variable in der ganzen Sachen, die Channels sind ja fest, Busbreite ist fest, Anzahl CPUs ist fest. Das ist ja gerade das dumme wenn deine Anwendung speicherlimitiert ist. Da kannst du noch so eine fette Rechenmaschine stehen haben, wenn der auf Daten warten muss, geht die Performance direkt tief in den Keller.


----------



## Knogle (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin am ueberlegen ob ich mir jetzt guenstig den QR RAM holen soll oder doch lieber die Single Ranked Dinger nehmen soll 

Bei den QR  Dingern braeuchte ich nur insgesammt 6 Module fuer 48GB RAM hmm im Triple Channel

Wie wuerdest du entscheiden?


----------



## bingo88 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

AFAIK unterstützt der Xeon 5600 max 8 Ranks pro Channel, das sollte also mit 3 x 2 Modulen klappen. Wenn du günstig dran kommst, hast du natürlich viel RAM  Wie gesagt, zur Performance habe ich leider keine Zahlen gefunden, einzig das QR & DR schneller als SR sein soll, wobei DR den Vorzug bekommt.

Es kann natürlich sein, dass der den QR RAM aber nicht mit 1600 MHz laufen lassen will. Wenn dir Bandbreite wichtiger als Menge ist, hast du dann natürlich schon Einbußen im Bereich von 10-15 GB/s (theoretischer Peak! Siehe Rechnung zuvor). Hängt halt davon ab, was du machen willst. Auf absehbare Zeit wird jedenfalls kein Spiel 48 GB RAM erfordern, da müssen sie vorher erst mal mit dem 64 Bit Support in die Pötte kommen


----------



## Knogle (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und wie siehts aus mit den Latenzen ? Habe ich damit massive Nachteile in Spielen?


----------



## apfeldavid (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

YES. X5660 für 109€, kein Superschnapper, aber trotzdem günstig.

was sagt ihr zu dem angebot?
4Gb PC3 8500R MICRON SERVER Memory.MT36JSZF51272PZ Best Prices | eBay

@knoggle
check das mal http://www.ebay.de/itm/HP-649282-B2...ng_Interne_Netzwerkkarten&hash=item233cd0426c
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Voltaire-HCA...3?pt=DE_Computer_Sonstige&hash=item27e6cb3891
im esxi bereich wird für homelabs oft melanox infiniband adapter eingesetzt. win treiber gibts meiner meiung nach auch.
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f101/der-10gbit-homenetzwerk-thread-807277.html
http://www.vladan.fr/homelab-storage-network-speedup/
das soll auch garnicht soo teuer sein...


----------



## bingo88 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Laut dem was ich bisher gelesen habe, sollen die Latenzen bei QR höher sein. Das war ja ein Argument für DR. Welche Auswirkungen das hat, kann ich dir mangels Daten aber leider nicht sagen. Ich habe leider auch kein System zur Verfügung, wo ich das mal testen könnte.



apfeldavid schrieb:


> was sagt ihr zu dem angebot?
> 4Gb  PC3 8500R MICRON SERVER Memory.MT36JSZF51272PZ Best Prices |  eBay


 Ist Quad Rank RAM (4R x 8), da diskutieren wir ja gerade drüber 

Edit: Den HP Infiniband Adapter (HP 649282-B21) kannst du vergessen, der passt nur in spezielle Systeme.
Aber ja, IB wäre eventuell noch ne Option, wenn es nicht zu viel Gebastel ist. Ich habe es bis jetzt nur fertig genutzt, nie selbst eingerichtet


----------



## apfeldavid (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

wir kommen zwar wieder ewig vom thema ab, aber hier wird die einrichtung unter win 7-64 beschrieben..
[Sammelthread] Der 10Gbit Homenetzwerk Thread - Seite 9


----------



## Stetramp (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So mein Intel Workstation Board ist angekommen!
Gestern habe ich alles zusammengebaut und es hat alles auf Anhieb funktioniert.
Bis der Postscreen dauert kann man sich nen Kafee holen.

Ich habe allerdings ein Problem:
Die Lüftersteuerung ist VIEL zu konservativ. Ich habe schon die Meereshöhe auf das Maximum gestellt, ebenso das PWM Offset. Auf Performance steht die Regelung ebenso.
Die CPU Lüfter fangen an bei 88Grad schneller zu drehen und der Systemlüfter dann auch irgenwann.

Im Idle Betrieb liege ich genau auf dem niveau des alten X58 Board.

Allerdings kommt dann schon extrem heiße Luft aus dem Netzteil (kein Wunder bei 400W Gesamtverbrauch!).

Gibt es Möglichkeiten auf die Lüftersteuerung Einfluss zu nehmen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

nimm ne externe steuerung und gut.
im ehrlich zu sein, würde ich ein dual-cpu mit guter gpu immer unter wasser setzen.
wenn man dann die wassertemp als steuerungsgrundlage nutzt.... passt des perfekt.


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht ne Steuerung mit TempSensoren, die können dann auch automatisch regeln.


----------



## Stetramp (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich wüsste nicht, weshalb eine Wasserkühlung besser Kühlen sollte als zwei riesige Skyte Ninja.
Vor allem gibt es auf dem Intel Board so einige Stellen die einen Luftzug benötigen.
Auf der Southbridge ist jetzt ein 8x1cm Lüfter gewandert.

Ich komme wohl nicht drum herum mir eine Lüftersteuerung selbst zu programmieren und die PWM Werte des Boards auszulesen und weiter zu verabeiten.
So gut wie keine Lüftersteuerung macht das, was ich eigentlich möchte. Die Guten sind mir zu teuer.


----------



## apfeldavid (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Skyte.


ich hab den mugen 4, der ist nicht schlecht. die h2o kühler sind ja nun etwas preiswerter geworden, aber ich möchte für das system, was ich grad plane auch lieber luftkühler setzen. nun ist die frage, woran erkenn ich das der auch schraubbar ist? die server/workstation-bretter haben ja meistens diese backplate. 

welches brettchen ist denn angekommen von den beiden ?

edit: der scheint garnicht so schlecht zu sein.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Orginal-Inte...8?pt=DE_Computer_Sonstige&hash=item5407858cea


----------



## Knogle (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> ich hab den mugen 4, der ist nicht schlecht. die h2o kühler sind ja nun etwas preiswerter geworden, aber ich möchte für das system, was ich grad plane auch lieber luftkühler setzen. nun ist die frage, woran erkenn ich das der auch schraubbar ist? die server/workstation-bretter haben ja meistens diese backplate.
> 
> welches brettchen ist denn angekommen von den beiden ?
> 
> ...


 

Alpenfoehn Brocken laeuft


----------



## Stetramp (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Intel Extrem Kühler ist ziemlich schlecht. Ich hatte den selbst mal!
Wobei der in der Standardkonfiguration sicher schneller Läuft als meine großen 12CM Lüfter.
Diese drehen nähmlich etwa bis 80Grad mit nur 500u/min.

Bei mir ist das Board aus den USA Angekommen. Zoll kein Problem nur leider hatte der Postbote kein Wechselgeld dabei 
Das zweite Board kommt spätestens Samstag und steht dann zum Verkauf (gerne eine PM an mich!)

Anbei ein paar Bilder von den Kühlern.

Nachdem die Schrauben von unten in die Backplane geschraubt wurden (die originalen haben leider kein durchgehendes Gewinde), hat sich das montieren genauso gestaltet wie vom Hersteller vorgesehen.
Es ist natürlich etwas "frickelig" auf so engem Raum.

Leider musste ich einen Lüfter ungünstig positionieren, da mein Gehäuse nicht lang genug war.
Das Bild vom Gehäuse ist auch nicht die finale Konfiguration.
Jetzt saugt die zweite CPU von Oben Luft aus dem CD Laufwerksschacht (mit Schaumstoff einigermaßen Dicht gemacht den Kanal) und der zweite CPU Kühler pustet die Luft nach hinten weiter.

Übrigens habe ich 25€ inkl. Versand für den zweiten Ninja bezahlt.

Ein ganz langsam pustender lüfter auf der Southbridge reicht aus um diese komplett runter zu kühlen.

Für 190W reichen diesen Riesigen Kühler dennoch locker aus! Von der Kühlfläche ist das schwer mit Wasser zu überbieten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Idle Verbrauch: 160W (Vorher mit I7 930 @3,85 160W)
Maximale CPU Last: 400W
Standby:15W !!!
Aus: 7W !!!

RAM und CPU haben eigene Stromanschlüsse, es reicht nicht den einen EPS in zwei "ATX" stecker zu teilen, es müssen alle 8 Pins belegt werden.

Taktgenerator ist ein RTM 868 - 505 für den ich mal das Manual angefragt habe.


----------



## Knogle (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Immerhin kann dein Board Standby 

Beim HCR geht das nicht

Der ICS Chip unter dem PCIe X16 Slot IST der Taktgeber der mit ICS anfaengt... Er ist es ^^ zumindest fuer die CPUs und PCIe

Der Realtek ist NICHT fuer die CPU

Beim Brocken kann man die Schrauben von oben reindrehen und muss das Board nicht ausbauen


----------



## apfeldavid (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Immerhin kann dein Board Standby
> 
> 
> Beim Brocken kann man die Schrauben von oben reindrehen und muss das Board nicht ausbauen



habt ihr da mal genauere Bilder? Normalerweise müsste dann doch ne Feder dazwischen, wie beim intel lüfter. 
@ setramp, in einem test kommt der intel garnicht schlecht weg, natürlich isser um einiges lauter, bringt aber gute temperaturen. in meinem esxi fall spielt der lärm keine rolle 
hier und hier


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, weshalb eine Wasserkühlung besser Kühlen sollte als zwei riesige Skyte Ninja.
> Vor allem gibt es auf dem Intel Board so einige Stellen die einen Luftzug benötigen.
> Auf der Southbridge ist jetzt ein 8x1cm Lüfter gewandert.
> 
> ...


 ich bin vom ninja auf wakü gegangen nachdem ich ein kurzes zwischenspiel mit dem mugen hatte

der unterschied ist schon da, wenn du kühlfläche erzeugst udn lautstärke relevant ist.

mein system ist idle wie vollast gleich leise, das packt man mit luft einfach nicht, und die temps die ich jetzt hab, bekommst du mit luft nur laut hin.
wasser ist eine andere welt, wenn du sehr viel abwärme erzeugst


----------



## Knogle (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat jemand die Vollversion von IDA Pro?

Der X5650 hat die TDP eines i5 750 
Der i7 980X 30W mehr oder 50W


----------



## apfeldavid (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Vollversion von IDA Pro?
> 
> Der X5650 hat die TDP eines i5 750
> Der i7 980X 30W mehr oder 50W


 
was soll uns das sagen? dass der intel kühler überdimensioniert ist für einen x5650?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

dass er damit eigentlich leiser ist vielleicht, aber bei oc kann man die werks-tdp glleich mal vergessen


----------



## apfeldavid (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> dass er damit eigentlich leiser ist vielleicht, aber bei oc kann man die werks-tdp glleich mal vergessen


naja übertackten will ich das system ja nicht.
preiswert
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...inity-Free-Flow-CPU-Kuehler-140mm::18114.html
passt aber bestimmt nicht aufs brettchen
http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/QPI/5500/X8DTi.cfm


----------



## Knogle (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann nimm doch den Intel Kuehler fuer Server
Sind aber etwas lauter


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

geht nicht gibts nicht
hab hier nen halter für nen arctic cooling freezer 64pwm gebaut, damit der auf 1366 geht


----------



## apfeldavid (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

*was hab ihr für netzteile für eure dual xeons?* die benötigen dann ja 2x eps 12v leitungen (8pin) wobei bei manchen brettern auch ein 4 pin reichen soll....


----------



## Knogle (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bequiet! 650w dark power pro 10 hab ich


----------



## Stetramp (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Kühler von Caseking dürfte passen aber nochmal:

Die Lüftersteuerung ist Konservativ und genau für original die Intel Lüfter konzipiert. 
Der Towerkühler von Intel funktioniert nur bei hohen drehzahlen gut, da der statische Druck hoch sein muss. Das Board zieht aber die Drehzahlen erst bei sehr hohen Temperaturen hoch (85Grad). --> Der RAM wird wenig gekühlt!
Gleiches gilt auch beim Caseking Lüfter (Der passen dürfte!).

Schau mal, dass du günstig an die Kühler mit 130W TDP kommst (einen gibts für 20€). Die reichen Locker aus um die 80W Xeons zu kühlen und haben selbst bei 130W noch ordentlich reserven. Im Idle Betrieb müssten die auch recht leise sein.
Die Laufen dann auch so, dass der RAM ordentlich Kühlung mitbekommt.

Meine Kritik am Intel Tower Kühler:
Hoher statischer Druck notwendig also keine Kühlleistung im Idle Betrieb
Lüfter vibrierte ziemlich stark und hat zum Brummen des ganzen Rechners geführt

Zum Netzteil:
Ich habe ein Supermicro board gesehen bei dem der EPS Stecker geteilt wurde. Das geht beim Intel Board nicht!
Beide CPUs und der RAM Laufen Singlerail auf 22A abgesichert! 
Das mit einem "Noname" LC Power dessen Innereien aber gut aussehen.

Jedes Single Rail Netzteil sollte funktionieren bei dem der Strom über 25A liegt.
Alternativ verwende einen Grafikkartenanschluss für die zweite EPS Leitung!

Dimensioniere das Netzteil nicht unnötig über und achte darauf dass die Rails gut aufgeteilt werden.
Mehr als 3 Rails benötigst du nicht, da du keine Grafikkarten hast!

Ich würde zu 550W tendieren. Besser du kaufst zwei "günstigere" Netzteile und hast eines als schnellen Ersatz, als ein teures bei dem du auf Ersatz warten musst.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Supermicro-S...229420512?pt=PC_Netzteile&hash=item4622ac2fe0

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ablecom-SP42...175530690?pt=PC_Netzteile&hash=item43cb6a00c2 -> Leider nicht Standardeinbaumaße

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Newton-Power...421873142?pt=PC_Netzteile&hash=item3f32011bf6 --> Selbst das Müsste reichen wenn die zwei Rails auf CPU und Speicher aufgeteilt werden

Wenn mein Rechner unter CPU Vollast 400W aus der Steckdose zieht (ohne Grafikkartenlast) dann sind es effektiv ja nur 320W aus dem Netzteil raus!


----------



## Knogle (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat Realtek eigentlich inzwischen geantwortet wegen Taktgeber?


----------



## Stetramp (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nope!


----------



## Knogle (4. Juli 2014)

Biste eigentlich zufrieden mit dem SCR?

Immerhin kann es Standby 

Gibt es Probleme mit der CPU Auslastung in Win 7?

/e: Der Verkaeufer des SCRs verkauft die inzwischen fuer 60 Dollar

Der RAM macht bei Truecrypt sehr viel aus

Die beiden Module im Single Channel erreichen bei Truecrypt gerade mal 3GB/s bei AES , bei Single Ranked Vollbestueckung 9GB/s

@Stret: Also ich habe rausgefunden das die Luefter erst hochdrehen wenn die maximal fuer die jeweilige CPU zulaessige Temperatur erreicht ist also beim Xeon zwischen 82 und 88 Grad


----------



## Stetramp (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jap genau! 
Bis dahin steht allerdings die Luft schon im Gehäuse!
Das gleiche gilt für den Speicher!
Der Gehäuselüfter dreht erst hoch, wenn dieser etwa 75Grad erreicht hat.
An für sich ist das ja in Ordnung, allerdings ist die Luft aus dem Netzteil dann zu warm, wenn es etwa 65Grad warme Luft ansaugt.
Der Verbrauch steigt bei den Temperaturen auch nochmal um 10W schließlich steigen die Schaltverluste von Leistungshalbleitern mit der Temperatur!

Ich werde wahrscheinlich den Gehäuselüfter als  regeln bei den CPUs ist es ja ok wenn erst dort geregelt wird.

Der Tipp mit dem Deaktivieren der zweiten NIC war sehr gut! Auch ich habe bei Windows 7 damit Probleme. Der DPC Latency Checker hat ganz verrückt gespielt.
Selbst das Hineinstecken eines Netzwerkkabels in den "toten" Port hat folgen.
Ob das Board nun 60 oder 80Dollar Kostet, Versand und Zoll machen es dann teurer.
Allerdings müsste man mit beidem dann bei 100€ liegen.


Ich muss mich da nochmal in Ruhe ransetzten, aktuell bin ich aber so zufrieden.

Ich habe mein Gigabyte Board für 120€ verkauft (100€ "Rohgewinn"). Wer also 1366 hat, sollte es verkaufen ;-P


----------



## Knogle (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Jap genau!
> Bis dahin steht allerdings die Luft schon im Gehäuse!
> Das gleiche gilt für den Speicher!
> Der Gehäuselüfter dreht erst hoch, wenn dieser etwa 75Grad erreicht hat.
> ...


 

Ich komme nur auf 78 Euro


----------



## apfeldavid (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

mein x5660 ist angekommen und eingebaut. standard einstellungen. und irgendwie lahmt er ein wenig, der qpi wir falsch angezeigt. ideen?

http://abload.de/img/x5660_bwkqj.jpg


----------



## Knogle (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja der ist richtig lahm

Der QPI limitiert wohl , stell ihn mindestens auf 6,4 bzw. 7,2 GT/s halt so hoch wie es stabil geht

Der i7 930 laeuft auf 4,8GT/s , deshalb musst du umstellen

Der Xeon will MINDESTENS 6,4


----------



## Stetramp (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Noch ein paar Bilder vom Lüftermod:


----------



## Knogle (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vielleicht ist es interessant fuer alle

Die ECC Reg QUad Ranked Module bleiben im Intel BurnTest 20 Grad Kuehler als die single Ranked bei 45 Grad

Die CPU wird maximal 40 grad heiss unter Vollast im Stress Test


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Juli 2014)

wohnst du am nordpol?


----------



## Knogle (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ne , habe aber ein Nordpol Gehaeuse


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Juli 2014)

ich wollte ein netzteil demnaechst durch nen materie-antimateriereaktor ersetzen


----------



## apfeldavid (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

keine ahnung was es ist. er bootet nicht bei 6.4 und die xmp settings stimmen auch irgendwie nicht, möglicherweise liegts am ram. Nt hab ich getauscht, gegen aktuelles und bios ist auch das neueste drauf. möglicherweise schreib ich mal meinen freunden von msi ne mail und hoffentlich komm morgen mein sm dual brett, dann kann ich da schon mal gegenchecken.
gn8,
david

edit eins ist mir grad aufgefallen. im cinebench r15 macht er immer nur 4 kästchen und dann hab ich die einstellung gefunden und auf 12 geändert, da bekomm ich nun 644 punkte. wenigstens was...


----------



## Knogle (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

644 ist normal auf standardtakt

1000 kriegste nur mit oc


----------



## Stetramp (5. Juli 2014)

Probleme mit der Netzwerkkkarte unter Windows 7 und dem hängendem System gelößt:

Treiber installiert! ;-P

ABER: Sobald die zweite Netzwerkkarte aktiviert ist gibt es trotztem "längere" Latzenzen (bis zu 1000us). Also besser deaktiviert lassen, wenn kein Kabel steckt!

Ich habe etwas geniales herausgefunden:

Die Konfiguration der Lüftersteuerung wird nicht im Bios gesetzt sondern durch das Bios Update utility aus der EFI Shell.
Nach dem Update kann man unter der Option FRU und SDR Update die Parameter einstellen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Juli 2014)

du hast aber nicht zufaellig im bios oder so porttranking oder wie sich das schimpft an?
weil, wenn der versucht aus 2x1gbit 1x2gbit zu machen erklaert das die probleme natuerlich.

edit:


Stetramp schrieb:


> Ich habe etwas geniales herausgefunden:
> 
> Die Konfiguration der Lüftersteuerung wird nicht im Bios gesetzt sondern durch das Bios Update utility aus der EFI Shell.
> Nach dem Update kann man unter der Option FRU und SDR Update die Parameter einstellen.



steuert der per pwm oder spannung?
und welche luefteranschluesse koennen gesteuert werden?


----------



## Knogle (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab auch rausgefunden das man die BIOS Checksumme in DOS beeinflussen kann


----------



## Stetramp (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es können alle Lüfteranschlüsse via PWM gesteuert werden.
Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass das Board langsam drehende Lüfter nicht erkennt!
Solange also ein Lüfter zu langsam dreht, werden alle anderen Lüfter hochgerissen.


----------



## Knogle (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So eine komplexe Lueftersteuerung habe ich noch nie gesehen

Ich denke ich weiss nun was das Laufwerk X: ist

Die Kiste hat auch noch ne eigene debugging konsole..

BIOS Update wuerde ich nicht machen , weil das neue BIOS ist im gegensatz zum alten verschluesselt und laesst sich nicht entpacken und kann deshalb nicht gemoddet werden


----------



## Stetramp (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Man kann seinem Board auch schöne Namen geben 
Erst nach der Konfiguration erkennt er auch die Lüfter richtig UND das Offset der Lüftersteuerung funktioniert.
Ich habe mich zunächst gewundert, weshalb bei jedem Update die Lüfter auf 100% liefen!
Logisch, genau das habe ich dort ja eingestellt!


----------



## Knogle (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hier was aus dem Laufwerk "X:"

--/******************************************************************************
--*
--*                   INTEL CORPORATION CONFIDENTIAL INFORMATION
--*            Copyright (c) 2001 Intel Corporation. All Rights Reserved.
--*
--*
--******************************************************************************/

--/******************************************************************************
-- *
-- *	Revision History:
-- *	edy - 10/13/08 removed unneeded variables
-- * 	edy - 1/14/09 added offsets for Upper threasholds going Low, and 
-- *               lower threasholds going high.
-- * 
-- *****************************************************************************/

INTEL-THURLEY-BMC-MIB DEFINITIONS ::= BEGIN

-- Title : BMC 1.0 MIB file.

IMPORTS
	enterprises
		FROM RFC1155-SMI
	TRAP-TYPE
          	FROM RFC-1215;

-- textual conventions
-- MODULE IDENTIFICATION
--
-- COMMENT: module-identity, last-updated, etc are MIB keywords, but are v2
--  BMC Alerting MODULE-IDENTITY
--  LAST-UPDATED "Jan 14, 2009"
--  ORGANIZATION "Intel Corporation"
--  CONTACT-INFO
--   " Server Management Firmware Development,
--     Intel Corporation, JF5
--     Hillsboro, OR 97124"
--  DESCRIPTION
--  "This is the MIB file for the Embedded Server Management SNMP Agent."

wired-for-management	OBJECT IDENTIFIER ::= {enterprises 3183}
pet		OBJECT IDENTIFIER ::= {wired-for-management 1}
--**************************************************************************
--*		 Notifications (using SNMPv1 TRAP-TYPE constructs for maximum
--*			compatibility with deployed SNMP managers).
--**************************************************************************

pet-events		OBJECT IDENTIFIER ::= {pet 1}
--**************************************************************************
-- Temperature Sensor Events (4 of them)
--**************************************************************************

-- Event Sensor Type, Event Type, Event Offset (010106h == 65798)
tempUpperNonCriticalGoingLow TRAP-TYPE
	ENTERPRISE	pet-events
	DESCRIPTION
		"Temperature sensor crossed upper non-critical threshold, going low."
    ::= 65798

-- Event Sensor Type, Event Type, Event Offset (010107h == 65799)
tempUpperNonCriticalGoingHigh TRAP-TYPE
	ENTERPRISE


----------



## Stetramp (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So also:
Das Problem ist, dass die Niedrigste Lüftersgeschwindigkeit für die CPU Lüfter bei 800u/min liegt. Beim System Fan lediglich bei 380u/min.
Die Rampen sind auch noch nicht OK.
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, kann man die Einstellungen in sogenannten SDR Datei ändern.
Mal sehen wie weit ich damit komme!


----------



## Knogle (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

In dem neuen BIOS gibt es kein Laufwerk X: sondern Laufwerk E:


 E:\release\Thurley\THR64\Temp\IA32\SecCore.pdb

Hab die Luefter auf max laufen


----------



## Stetramp (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So ich habe genug mit der Lüfterkonfiguration:

Alle Systemlüfter sind so gesetzt, dass sie erst 0 Umdrehungen einen kritischen Fehler auslösen.
Die SDR Datei ist im Anhang, diese dann später auf dem Stick speichern (und ersetzten)

Wie man nun die Datei "updatet"->
Bios Update runterladen und auf den Stick.
EFI Booten
kein Bios Update durchführen sondern die FDRUSR datei starten und die master.cfg aufrufen (Bilder im vorangehenden Beitrag)
Fragen beantworten

Was jedoch noch nicht funktioniert ist, eigene Temperaturlimits anzugeben. Da komme ich einfach nicht weiter!


----------



## apfeldavid (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

also mein sm x8dti ist da und auch hier wird im win7 der qpi nur 3200 angezeigt, obwohl er im bios auf 6.4 full speed steht.
der mugen liegt im moment nur auf der cpu, festschrauben kann ich nicht, weil die gelieferten schrauben und die backplate nicht zusammenpassen...
passen beim brocken die schrauebn auf anhieb, oder habt ihr da andere eingesetzt?
ciao,
david


----------



## bingo88 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn du im BIOS 6,4 *GT/s* eingestellt hast, ist das ok. Das sind nämlich keine MHz, sondern GigaTransfers/Sekunde. Der Wert durch 2 sind MHz, dann kommt das nämlich hin.


----------



## Knogle (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> also mein sm x8dti ist da und auch hier wird im win7 der qpi nur 3200 angezeigt, obwohl er im bios auf 6.4 full speed steht.
> der mugen liegt im moment nur auf der cpu, festschrauben kann ich nicht, weil die gelieferten schrauben und die backplate nicht zusammenpassen...
> passen beim brocken die schrauebn auf anhieb, oder habt ihr da andere eingesetzt?
> ciao,
> david


 
Ne die gehen auf anhieb und ohne ausbau des Boards (Beim Brocken 2 weiss ichs nicht)


----------



## Gast201808272 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wer sucht noch ein Dual-Board?
Hier zuschlagen:
Mainboard FUJITSU Celsius R670 / Board mit I/O Blende | eBay


----------



## Knogle (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das Fujitsu ist leider nicht gut


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Juli 2014)

fuer dual-cpu @ stock wirds taugen


----------



## Knogle (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aber das wars auch


----------



## apfeldavid (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

wäre  ok für mich, aber war nicht erst die c14 x56xx tauglich oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Stetramp (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei den Fujitsu Kisten wäre ich auch vorsichtig! 
Immerhin waren die Boards nie dafür gedacht in einen "normalen" Rechner verbaut zu werden.
Die Liste von Fallstricken ist lang:

Wer weiß ob man sich dort überhaupt an die standard ATX Schraubenstellen gehalten hat? 
Nacher brauchen die vielleicht noch einen Netzteil Diagnose Stecker um zu laufen
Oder wenn nicht alle Lüfter ein Tachosignal bekommen wird nicht gebootet (oder das booten wird zumindest angehalten!).

Dann lieber 30€ mehr ausgeben und mein zweites SCR 5520 kaufen ;-P


----------



## Knogle (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja das SCR ist besser 

Es hat nun geklappt im CMOS einige Dinge zu veraendern , ich werde nachher mal versuchen den Takt anzupassen


----------



## Pablo_Lopez (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hey,
kann mir jemand die Links schicken fuer 12GB RAM Maiboard und den CPU
Ich waere sehr dankbar
Passt das Mainboard dann in den PC ganz rechts :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juli 2014)

pablo, deinen fragen entnehme ich, dass du nicht so hardware-affin bist.

12gb ddr3 speicher sind 3 4gb riegel, da kannst ueberall kaufen.

mainbord ist eh nur gebraucht machbar. preise sind teils aber irre.
hab gestern abend auf n bundle spekuliert, das ich so bei 140€ geschaetzt hatte. das ging bei etwa 200 weg.
das bord allein was ich dann noch im auge hatte hat auch nen 100er gebracht.

wenn du nur nen modernen pc suchst, ist sockel 1366 nicht unbedingt die loesung.


----------



## Knogle (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Uebertakten ist fast schon Pflicht  Ohne OC haste gerade mal soviel Power die ein i7 4770


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juli 2014)

und das auch nur wenn die software mit den kernen/threads skalliert.
tut sie das nicht, hast du nen alten pc...


----------



## Knogle (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aber 6 Kerne muessten schon drin sein bzw. 12 Threads

6 Kerner sind ja auch nicht mehr selten


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (7. Juli 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> und das auch nur wenn die software mit den kernen/threads skalliert.
> tut sie das nicht, hast du nen alten pc...



Mit oc sicherlich nicht dazu haben auch noch die alten genarationen genug dampf auch ohne gute kernskalierung


----------



## Pablo_Lopez (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann man mit dem Gigabyte GA-EX58 overclocken ?
Ich habe vor "nur" einen CPU mit 16gb (4*4gb) Ram zu nehmen.
Dazu eine Saphire Radeon R9 280x schaffe ich damit BF4 auf Ultra ?
MfG
Pablo


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juli 2014)

die graka reicht nicht, wuerde ich sagen, der x5650 uebertaktet schon.

ja gigabyte x58 taugt. hab 2 gigabyte hier mit oc.


----------



## Pablo_Lopez (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und bei dem :
- Cpu Xeon x5650 = 80€
- Gigabyte GA-EX58 = 110€
- 6*4GB 150€
- Kuehler + WLP 45€ Alpenfoehn Brocken 2
-SSD 60€
-500 gb HDD ~30€
-Laufwerk 30€
- Radeon R9 290 = 255 €
530 Watt g450 45€
Sharkoon Vaya 25€

----Endpreis-------
830€

Habe ein wenig veraendert


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juli 2014)

110€? aus der bucht?
zu teuer  aber aktuell findet sich wenig fuer weniger geld.

wichtig beim ga-ex58 sind die buchstaben und zahlen danach.
generell halte ich den preis da fuer zu hoch.

edit:
achja und 4 rammodule sind quark, nimm 3 oder 6


----------



## Pablo_Lopez (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das sind 6 4GB module 
kannst du mir nen link schicken oO


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juli 2014)

ich hab da 16gb gelesen, sorry, die betaeubung scheint noch zu wirken


----------



## Pablo_Lopez (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

das ist ein ex58-ud5
Die 110€ sind nicht schlimm, da ich nicht so lange warten muss bis er da ist


----------



## Knogle (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So zum Dual CPU System

Die Kiste ist irgendwie komisch oder kaputt

Die BIOS Einstellungen scheinen nicht nur aufn CMOS Speicher zu liegen sondern auch irgendwo anders .. weil wenn ich den CMOS nach den bekannten Methoden in DOS DEBUG clearen will wird nur die Uhrzeit resetet und der Rest nicht


----------



## Pablo_Lopez (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

In der liste vom ex58-ud5 ist der x5650 nicht :o


----------



## Knogle (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Pablo_Lopez schrieb:


> In der liste vom ex58-ud5 ist der x5650 nicht :o


 
Der ist in garkeiner Liste offiziell aufgefuehrt


----------



## Pablo_Lopez (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wuerdet ihr lieber 12gb oder 24gb ram nehmen ? 
Ich meine dort geht es um 75€ und ich weiss nicht ob es so stark noetig ist


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juli 2014)

aktuell sollten 12gb reichen.
lieber spaeter auf 3x8gb umsteigen, denn 1366 mag vollbestueckung nicht so uebermaessig.


----------



## Pablo_Lopez (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> aktuell sollten 12gb reichen.
> lieber spaeter auf 3x8gb umsteigen, denn 1366 mag vollbestueckung nicht so uebermaessig.


 
Ok vielen dank ^^ 
Habe jetzt auch statt ner r9 290 ne 280x genommen und rueste in 4-5 Jahren auf da sind die grakas eh krass ^^


----------



## Gast201808272 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich werde diese Woche auch noch umbauen, habe ein Asus P6T Deluxe V2. Ram bleibt mein Kingston Value 1333, da baue ich dann 3x4 Gb ein, obwohl ich jetzt 4x4 habe 
Jetzt würde ich gern mal benchmarken, um mein jetziges System mit dem "neuen" zu vergleichen. Dazu hab ich mir Cinebench R15 geladen. Der Test spuckt dann eine Zahl aus, die sich wohl auf die Multicore Performance bezieht. Wie bekomme ich die SIngle-Core Leistung?


----------



## apfeldavid (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> aktuell sollten 12gb reichen.
> lieber spaeter auf 3x8gb umsteigen, denn 1366 mag vollbestueckung nicht so uebermaessig.


 
wo steht das? ich dachte das mag 1366 besonders 

@hilps , ich glaube unter erweitert kann man auch noch single und graka benchen..


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Juli 2014)

Im 11.5 gibt es ja mehrere Buttons, SingleThread und MultiThread, dann musst du halt Single nehmen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juli 2014)

apfeldavid, bei occ ist vollbestueckung immer hinderlich.
der speicherkontroller ist nunmal on chip.

edit:
@hilps
oben unter datei oder optionen oder so auf erweitert. das muesste dann da stehen.


----------



## apfeldavid (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@knoggle kannst du bitte mal schauen, ob bei dem BroCKen alles daei ist an schrauebn, um ihn auf intel backplate zu montieren? ich glaube nämlich das da welche fehlen....
Alpenföhn Brocken CPU Kühler für Intel/ AMD Sockel (4250280369434) | eBay
dankeschön,
david


----------



## Knogle (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja das 1366 Kit kannst du ohne Backplate installieren o.O

Also das vorhandene vom Intel Board kannst du nutzen


----------



## Gast201808272 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ok, habs gefunden. Man kann die threads direkt einstellen. Danke


----------



## Knogle (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So habe jetzt Platten bekommen , sind jedoch keine SAS Platten sondern FC Platten

Kann ich damit irgendwas anfangen??


----------



## bingo88 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hmm, evtl. gibt es da Umsetzer/Adapter. Out of the box wird das nichts, FC und SAS sind nicht kompatibel.


----------



## apfeldavid (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also das vorhandene vom Intel Board kannst du nutzen[/QUOTE]

du hast nicht zufällig lust mir dazu ein bild reinzustellen, denn irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. ich seh nämlich nicht diese schrauben mit den beiden gewinden wie hier hinten in der mitte.
bocken-2-3 » Fotostrecken

dankeschön,
david


----------



## Stetramp (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das sieht genauso aus wie bei meinem Ninja:

Entweder du schraubst die M3 Schrauben von VORNE herein in die Backplane. Da der Brocken nicht so groß ist wie mein Ninja müsste man dort herankommen.
Schöner ist aber, du besorgst dir M3 Schrauben mit druchgehemdem Gewinde, schraubst die von hinten hinein und montierst den Kühler dann "vorne" mit den Fingerschrauben (weiß nicht wie ich diese Dinge nennen soll mit Gewinde und geriffeltem Umfang).
Letztere Version ist quasi so wie von Alpenfön gedacht.


----------



## Knogle (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit dem Brocken 2 habe ichs nicht getestet

Aber beim Brocken sieht es so aus : Dafuer muss ich nichtmal das Board ausbauen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bingo88 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe gerade eine Erkenntnis im Zusammenhang mit ECC gehabt: Auf dem Xeon Phi zieht aktiviertes Speicher ECC 10 bis 20 GB/s meiner Speicherbandbreite. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie das auf nem PC aussieht. Habe gerade meins nicht zur Hand, um das zu testen...


----------



## Knogle (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade eine Erkenntnis im Zusammenhang mit ECC gehabt: Auf dem Xeon Phi zieht aktiviertes Speicher ECC 10 bis 20 GB/s meiner Speicherbandbreite. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie das auf nem PC aussieht. Habe gerade meins nicht zur Hand, um das zu testen...


 
Also ich komme im Dual Channel nun auf 37GB/s , morgen muessten meine 2 anderen Riegel eintreffen dann test ich nochmal

Achja

Kann ich REG ECC Ram eigentlich mischen? Also verschiedene Hersteller und Modelle bei gleicher Groesse?


Hier gibts ein Schnaeppchen

http://www.ebay.de/itm/intel-xeon-L...US_Server_CPUs_Processors&hash=item2c8657c306


----------



## bingo88 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Also ich komme im Dual Channel nun auf 37GB/s , morgen muessten meine 2 anderen Riegel eintreffen dann test ich nochmal


 Ich habe jetzt mal auf meinem Arbeits-PC gemessen. Ich komme da bei einem Dual Xeon 2650 v2 mit 128 GB (8 x 16 GB REG ECC DDR3 1866 MHz, Quad Channel) auf knapp 80 GB/s. Sind etwa 68% der theoretischen Peak Performance.



Knogle schrieb:


> Kann ich REG ECC Ram eigentlich mischen? Also verschiedene Hersteller und Modelle bei gleicher Groesse?


 Probiert habe ich das noch nicht, theoretisch müsste es das aber tun.


----------



## Knogle (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal auf meinem Arbeits-PC gemessen. Ich komme da bei einem Dual Xeon 2650 v2 mit 128 GB (8 x 16 GB REG ECC DDR3 1866 MHz, Quad Channel) auf knapp 80 GB/s. Sind etwa 68% der theoretischen Peak Performance.
> 
> 
> Probiert habe ich das noch nicht, theoretisch müsste es das aber tun.


 

Ist es normal das diese Quad ranked module ueber 85 Grad erreichen bei maximaler auslastung?


----------



## bingo88 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hmm, habe ich noch nicht gehört. Die Module haben allerdings eine höhere Speicherdichte und sie verbrauchen auf jeden Fall mehr Strom. Genaue Zahlen habe ich dazu aber momentan leider nicht, habe das vor nicht allzu langer Zeit irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ist es normal das diese Quad ranked module ueber 85 Grad erreichen bei maximaler auslastung?


 nee

welche spannung ist laut eeprom da normal?
was hast du angelegt?
reg-ecc braucht oft kaum bis keien spannungserhöhung.
da die signale eh vom chip auf dem ram-pcb verstärkt werden, ist das alles eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Knogle (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also bei meinem BIOS kann ich nichtmal den Takt einstellen 

Nur ECC an oder aus und dieses demand ding und so ein Patrol Scrub 2.0

Sonst nix aber ich denke die laufen auf 1,5V


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hm, dann ist die Temp echt heftig.
kein Luftzug drüber?


----------



## Knogle (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> hm, dann ist die Temp echt heftig.
> kein Luftzug drüber?


 
Ich weiss nicht ob das reicht hmm

http://www11.pic-upload.de/08.07.14/vw6nwjbmazvw.jpg


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juli 2014)

schwer zu sagen.
da die cpu-luefter eh sehr langsam drehen eher nicht.
kannst du die cpu-luefter testweise hoeher drehen?


----------



## Knogle (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die laufen alle immer auf maximum auf 1300 RPM


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

oh, hatte 700 im kopf, ok,
dann müsste der lüftstrom da sein


----------



## bingo88 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ok, Quad rank verbaucht etwa 15 % weniger Saft als Dual Rank RAM. Meine Aussage von vorhin ist damit hinfällig. Ich weiß, dass der registered ECC RAM beim Prime95 Blend test bei mir zu Hause heiß genug wird, dass man die Chips nicht mehr anpacken kann. Aber genaue Temps habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## Knogle (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja meine alten Luefter konnten nur 700 

Ich wuerde gerne wissen wie es bei Vollbestueckung ohne Luftstrom aussieht

/E: Ein Temperatursensor ist jetzt gestorben


----------



## Pablo_Lopez (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ja meine alten Luefter konnten nur 700
> 
> Ich wuerde gerne wissen wie es bei Vollbestueckung ohne Luftstrom aussieht
> 
> /E: Ein Temperatursensor ist jetzt gestorben


 Haha ^^
Passt der Intel S5520HC in einen Xaser 3 ?


----------



## Knogle (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja passts ^^


----------



## Stetramp (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie hast du den Temperatursensor den "kaputt" bekommen?


----------



## Knogle (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Wie hast du den Temperatursensor den "kaputt" bekommen?


 
Keine Ahnung , der zeigt nur noch 0 Grad an

Komm mal Skype , habe neue Erkentnisse


----------



## Pablo_Lopez (9. Juli 2014)

Was haltet ihr von dem Gehäuse 
http://media.ldlc.com/ld3/300/2003/LD0000452630.jpg


----------



## Gast201808272 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So, ich hab heute meinen X5650 in Betrieb genommen. Im Cinebench R15 erreiche ich auf Standardtakt 664 Punkte. Vorher waren es mit einem Q9550 @3,6 GHz 358 Punkte.
Ist das so in Ordnung?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juli 2014)

ja, das passt so.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. Juli 2014)

Hilps schrieb:


> So, ich hab heute meinen X5650 in Betrieb genommen. Im Cinebench R15 erreiche ich auf Standardtakt 664 Punkte. Vorher waren es mit einem Q9550 @3,6 GHz 358 Punkte.
> Ist das so in Ordnung?



Jop, passt. ^^
Komm mit meinem x5660 im Standardtakt auf um die 700 Punkte. Das liegt aber auch am Taktunterschied zwischen den beiden Modellen. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...geheimtipp-screenshot-2014-06-23-00.59.40.png


----------



## Gast201808272 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Update: 165 MHz BCLK --> 3,3 GHz (komisch: CPU-Z zeigt 3,6 GHz und Multi 22,0 statt 20,0), QPI läuft durch den Teiler jetzt noch leicht unter 6,4. Jetzt sind es 829 Punkte. Spannungen laufen alle auf "Auto". Das ist ja der Hammer, einfach mal 700 Mhz hochgetaktet ohne Probleme. Mal sehen, was noch so geht. Ich werde weiter berichten


----------



## apfeldavid (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Hilps schrieb:


> . Spannungen laufen alle auf "Auto".


 

ich dachte genau das soll man nicht machen.....

gn8,
david


----------



## Knogle (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> ich dachte genau das soll man nicht machen.....
> 
> gn8,
> david


 
Ehm ja , das soll man ja auch nicht machen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juli 2014)

Hilps schrieb:


> Update: 165 MHz BCLK --> 3,3 GHz (komisch: CPU-Z zeigt 3,6 GHz und Multi 22,0 statt 20,0), QPI läuft durch den Teiler jetzt noch leicht unter 6,4. Jetzt sind es 829 Punkte. Spannungen laufen alle auf "Auto". Das ist ja der Hammer, einfach mal 700 Mhz hochgetaktet ohne Probleme. Mal sehen, was noch so geht. Ich werde weiter berichten



wenn du turbo aktiv hast wird der fuer alle kerne aktiviert 
macht meiner auch, sonst kaem ich nicht auf 4ghz


----------



## Knogle (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auf wieviel BCLK haste den laufen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2014)

glaub 176.
turbomulti is 22, cpu taktet ca. 4040mhz


----------



## Gast201808272 (12. Juli 2014)

Über 165 MHz BCLK startet Windows nicht mehr. Vcore scheint aber nicht das Problem zu sein. 
170 MHz BCLK hab ich getestet, QPI war auf unter 6000 und RAM auf unter 900, das heisst die beiden Parameter waren sogar untertaktet. Trotzdem startet das System nicht.
Habe jetzt wieder 3,3 GHz, VCore auf 1,2375 V.
Loadline calibration habe ich jetzt ausgeschaltet.
Irgendwelche Tipps?

Update: 170 MHz BCLK läuft, mit anderem RAM-Teiler. RAM läuft jetzt auf 1360 MHz, was nahe am maximal programmierten Setting (1370) liegt. Kann es sein, dass der RAM mit irgendwelchen krummen Frequenzen, die nicht dem JEDEC entsprechen nicht klarkommt?
VCore hab ich nochmal abgesenkt: jetzt 1,231 V bei 3,4 GHz.

Edit: Jetzt 846 Punkte im Cinebench.


----------



## IluBabe (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Hilps schrieb:


> Update: 170 MHz BCLK läuft, mit anderem RAM-Teiler. RAM läuft jetzt auf 1360 MHz, was nahe am maximal programmierten Setting (1370) liegt. Kann es sein, dass der RAM mit irgendwelchen krummen Frequenzen, die nicht dem JEDEC entsprechen nicht klarkommt?
> VCore hab ich nochmal abgesenkt: jetzt 1,231 V bei 3,4 GHz.
> 
> Edit: Jetzt 846 Punkte im Cinebench.


Da musste dich aber noch a bissel ansrengen. Sonst wirste nicht die Leistung des i7 im Cinebench überbieten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Da musste dich aber noch a bissel ansrengen. Sonst wirste nicht die Leistung des i7 im Cinebench überbieten.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Der braucht den Takt nur 300mhz hochziehen dann schafft er 1000


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2014)

nee, uncore muss erst mal hoch 

da ist noch irgend ne spannung auf auto, oder die ramtimings automatisch?

es gibt einfach so viele variablen bei 1366 

da kann man schwer sagen, was da die probleme sind.


----------



## Gast201808272 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es ist alles auf AUTO bis auf die VCore. Uncore hab ich immer das doppelte vom RAMtakt eingestellt.
Die RAMtimings passen schon so, stehen auf 8-9-9-24-107-1T
Ist eben nur Kingston value RAM, da wird nicht mehr gehen oder?


----------



## Knogle (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Hilps schrieb:


> Es ist alles auf AUTO bis auf die VCore. Uncore hab ich immer das doppelte vom RAMtakt eingestellt.
> Die RAMtimings passen schon so, stehen auf 8-9-9-24-107-1T
> Ist eben nur Kingston value RAM, da wird nicht mehr gehen oder?


 
Stell QPI Spannung auf 1,3V und DRAM BUS Spannung auf 1,64 oder 1,65 dann kannste mit dem Takt hoeher gehen

Stell UCLK auf mindestens 3,6Ghz und BCLK auf 184 und Multi auf 23


----------



## IluBabe (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Der braucht den Takt nur 300mhz hochziehen dann schafft er 1000


Jau das wird schon noch, sonst war der Spass ja für die Katz.


----------



## Knogle (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich versuchs gleich mal mit 4,5Ghz beim Xeon


----------



## Gast201808272 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Stell QPI Spannung auf 1,3V und DRAM BUS Spannung auf 1,64 oder 1,65 dann kannste mit dem Takt hoeher gehen
> 
> Stell UCLK auf mindestens 3,6Ghz und BCLK auf 184 und Multi auf 23


 
Mein RAM ist aber mit 1,5 V angegeben. Ich wüsste auch nicht, warum ich die RAM-Spannung anheben soll, wenn ich ohnehin nicht über 1333 MHz gehe. QPI Takt erhöhe ich auch nicht über 6400, da es nichts bringt. Also würde ich den Takt dort auch nicht steigern.


----------



## Knogle (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

QPI Spannungen musst du aber anheben fuer den UCLK


----------



## Gast201808272 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich sehe gerade, dass ich nicht höher als 3,5 GHz gehen kann, ohne den QPI Takt auf über 6400 MHz zu erhöhen. Ich bin jetzt beim minimalen Teiler angelangt.
Übrigens habe ich auf 3,54 GHz mit 1066 MHz Ramtakt weniger Punkte im CB15 als auf 3,4 GHz mit 1370 MHz RAMtakt.


----------



## Banjo3 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei meinem RAM war die Command Rate das Problem , musste ich auf 2T stellen und es läuft .
Bei 4Ghz sollten schon mindestens 1,3 Volt auf die CPU , ist jedenfalls bei meinem Modell so .
Bei 4,5 Ghz möchte der Xeon schon 1,4 Volt .


----------



## Knogle (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Banjo3 schrieb:


> Bei meinem RAM war die Command Rate das Problem , musste ich auf 2T stellen und es läuft .
> Bei 4Ghz sollten schon mindestens 1,3 Volt auf die CPU , ist jedenfalls bei meinem Modell so .
> Bei 4,5 Ghz möchte der Xeon schon 1,4 Volt .


 
Versuch mal 1,25V

1,23 laufen bei 4Ghz bei mir stabil

Habe den UCLK nun auf 3,9Ghz geschraubt bei 1500Mhz RAM Takt und 7200er QPI und 184er BCLK und habe 1095 Punkte


----------



## Banjo3 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Geht nicht stabil ! Hab ihn jetzt im Dauerbertieb auf 4,2 Ghz mit 1,325 Volt .


----------



## Gast201808272 (12. Juli 2014)

Bei 4 GHz startet das System nicht mehr richtig. Habe auch 1,31 V QPI Spannung probiert. Ich versuchs mal mit mehr VCore...

So, habe bis 1,35 V VCore probiert. Damit startet CB15 zwar noch, aber dann ist Schluss. Höher gehe ich nun nicht mehr. Damit bleibts bei mir bei 3,4 GHz 

Komisch ist das aber schon, bei 3,4 GHz komme ich noch mit 1,21 V aus, und bei 4 GHz reichen selbst 1,35 V nicht mehr?


----------



## Knogle (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du solltest aber nicht hoeher als 1,35V vcore gehen und 1,35V QPI 

Btw: Neue Erkentnisse zum dual cpu System

Man kann die Werte veraendern wenn man die Adresse 0xD2 des SMBus anspricht und dann mit dem word modus bei offset 10 bytes die werte in den Taktgenerator schreibt


----------



## Gast201808272 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hier mal Bilder meiner Settings.
1. Stabiler Betrieb - 3,4 GHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Nicht stabiler Betrieb bei 4 GHz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Erklärung der RAM-Takte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich muss bei 4 GHz noch einen Multiplikator runtergehen und lande dann bei JEDEC #3
Bei 3,4 GHz arbeite ich bei JEDEC #4.


----------



## Knogle (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Hilps schrieb:


> Hier mal Bilder meiner Settings.
> 1. Stabiler Betrieb - 3,4 GHz
> 
> 
> ...


 

Du hast alles falsch 

Stell CPU Ratio Setting auf manual und stell das CPU Ratio auf 22

Dann stell BCLK auf 184 , Voltage auf 1,3V und QPI so niedrig wie moeglich

QPI Voltage auf 1,32V und UCLK auf 3,6Ghz

Speedstep und Turbo aus


----------



## Gast201808272 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das funktioniert auch nicht, ich bekomme einen Bluescreen beim Starten.


----------



## Knogle (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was steht beim bsod?


----------



## Gast201808272 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

IRQ not Less or Equal.


----------



## Knogle (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Hilps schrieb:


> IRQ not Less or Equal.


 
Dann liegts wohl am RAM ^^

Sonst stell DRAM BUS Voltage auf 1,65V


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

also ram verträgt ohen weiteres über 1,6
mit 1,5v komm ich auch nicht weit.
das liegt aber nicht am speicher, sondern am speichercontroller in der cpu, gib ihm 1,56v oder 1,58v
1,65v sind ehe rnicht nötig, aber etwas mehr spannung hilft.
dazu die timings manuell eingeben udn leicht entschärfen.
dann klappts auch.


----------



## Gast201808272 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wieso das denn? Der Speicher lief doch sogar UNTERtaktet. Wieso soll es da helfen, die Spannungen anzuheben? Das verstehe ich nicht.

Nochmal zur Klarstellung: Jetzt habe ich den Multi auf 22,0. VCore ist 1,20 V (!) fix. RAM auf 1370 und uncore das doppelte. Alles andere steht auf AUTO. SPeedstep ist übrigens weiterhin aktiviert. Das macht 3,75 GHz und läuft stabil. 4 GHz laufen unter keinen Umständen, selbst bei Erhöhen der Spannungen. Ich denke, der Fehler liegt woanders. Vielleicht geht der BCLK einfach nicht höher.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

weil der speicherkontroller in der cpu das problem hat, und der bekommt bei etwas mehr spannung eher ein für ihn lesbares signal als mit weniger

EDIT:
vergessen: die uclck darf gern mehr als das doppelte vom speicher sein. genau das doppelte ist nict zwingend immer stabil.


----------



## PiEpS (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn ihr die Wahl hättet, wäre das ASUS P6T oder das MSI X58 PLATINUM besser?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

schwer zu sagen, die ausus p6t gelten als durchaus oc-geeignet, das msi hab ich nicht mehr im kopf,

asrock extreme wären noch ne idee, genauso evga.


----------



## Knogle (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



PiEpS schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die Wahl hättet, wäre das ASUS P6T oder das MSI X58 PLATINUM besser?


 
Ganz klar das P6T


----------



## Gast201808272 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

OK, hab den Tip mit der DRAM Voltage probiert. Geht leider auch nicht. Dann bleib ich bei 3,75 GHz, ist doch auch nicht so schlecht oder? Bis ans Limit muss man ja auch nicht gehen.


----------



## Knogle (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Hilps schrieb:


> OK, hab den Tip mit der DRAM Voltage probiert. Geht leider auch nicht. Dann bleib ich bei 3,75 GHz, ist doch auch nicht so schlecht oder? Bis ans Limit muss man ja auch nicht gehen.


 
Versuch mal Speedstep aus


Sonst nimm mal GENAU die gleichen BIOS Settings wie ich , das BIOS ist ja immerhin identisch mit meinem und das Board auch

Ich mach nachher Bilder von allen relevanten Bereichen bzw. ich schreib die Werte nieder


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

also 3,7-3,8 ghz ist schon ok, udn dürfte wohl in 99% der fälle eh genug power bringen 
belass es so, reicht doch


----------



## PiEpS (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ok, hab mir jetz für 80Eus das P6T bei ebay geschossen, bin ich bald auch im Xeon Club, hehe.


----------



## Knogle (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



PiEpS schrieb:


> Ok, hab mir jetz für 80Eus das P6T bei ebay geschossen, bin ich bald auch im Xeon Club, hehe.


 
Als CPU kannste auch guten Gewissens zu einem L5639 greifen wenn du OC bertreibst

Der ist guenstiger aber identisch ausser der geringe Standardtakt


----------



## PiEpS (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sind die Multis eigentlich nach oben hin frei? Dann wäre der L5639 tatsächlich die bessere Wahl. Der hat ja auch nur 60Watt tdp.


----------



## Knogle (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



PiEpS schrieb:


> Sind die Multis eigentlich nach oben hin frei? Dann wäre der L5639 tatsächlich die bessere Wahl. Der hat ja auch nur 60Watt tdp.


 
Ne die sind nicht frei

Du musst via BCLK OCn aber auch beim X5650

Btw: in nichtmal 1 Monat 1000 Antworten


----------



## PiEpS (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aber da streiken doch dann manche Boards wenn man über 205 geht, hoffe das Asus gehört da nicht dazu.


----------



## Knogle (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



PiEpS schrieb:


> Aber da streiken doch dann manche Boards wenn man über 205 geht, hoffe das Asus gehört da nicht dazu.


 
Doch bei Asus ist bei 204 schon Schluss 

Der L5638 hat einen 15er Multi und 18er Turbo Multi also muesstest du auf 3,6Ghz kommen

Sonst hol dir den L5640 der schafft locker 4,2Ghz


----------



## PiEpS (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo, also fällt der schonmal raus, 4Ghz sind ca anvisiert. Mal sehen ob L5640 oder x5650 günstiger ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2014)

bei 108€ fuer nen x5650 aus deutschland lohnen alternativen doch gar nicht


----------



## Knogle (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hier gibts die richtig guenstig

INTEL XEON SIX CORE X5650 SLBV3 2.66GHz 6.40GT/s QPI LGA 1366 12MB 95W CPU PROC | eBay

Der geht sogar bis 65 runter


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2014)

mag sein, aber da kann so einiges hinzu kommen


----------



## Knogle (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat jemand einen i7 920 fuer Harti 600 zum ausleihen?

Er hat jetzt seinen P6T und den Xeon , jedoch wird der Xeon erst ab einem BIOS Update unterstuetzt , jedoch ist noch Original BIOS drauf 


Kann man ohne kompatible CPU flashen via USB oder so?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2014)

nee ohne cpu wird nix, meinen 920 kann ich derzeit leider auch nicht weggeben, da ich benches machen will.


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mittlerweile habe ich ja auch vor in den 1366er-Xeon-Club einzusteigen, allerdings finde ich nur sehr schwer günstige 1366-Boards...
Hat da wer einen Tipp für mich? 

Wenn ich ein Board finden würde würde ich nämlich ernsthafte Überlegungen anstellen mir den X5650 für 108€ und dazu das Board zu bestellen - mit Verkauf des i5 4670K und ggfs. des XPowers.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2014)

guenstig kannst leider fast vergessen.
wenn du nicht gute ebay-angebote hast, wirst wohl oder ueber so 100-120 rechnen muessen, wobei die x58 bords, bis auf n paar OEM bords alle zum oc taugen.


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gut, werde ich mal sehen. 

Habe da auch eventuell! was, aber wenn derjenige absagt verschiebt sich die Priorität erstmal nach hinten. Wobei das ohne Verkauf des 4670K eh nichts werden wird, diesen Monat.

Aber ein 1366er-Xeon-System wird definitiv kommen.  Denn der 4670K ist mir irgendwie etwas zu wenig und wird auch ziemlich warm für die Leistung.


----------



## apfeldavid (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

achso... TOR


----------



## Jackey555 (14. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich nur daran denke, dass ich mein GB-X58 UD5 für nen fuffi verkauft hab wird mir ganz schlecht.......


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juli 2014)

vor monaten waren das teils entsprechende realpreise.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Juli 2014)

Insbesondere sind die ganzen 1366er-Mainboards ja extrem rar und selten geworden - und wesentlich teurer...

Ein X58-UD3R hat man vor 2 Monaten noch zu Hauf für ~60€ in der Bucht bekommen, heute gibt es nur noch wenige Bretter die auch sehr teuer (über 100€...) sind.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

jupp, 
da sidn entweder einige auf den trichte rgekommen, dass der vk nicht lohnt, oder aber, das die leistung noch reicht


----------



## Knogle (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja die Preise sind irgendwie in den letzten 4-5 Wochen massiv gestiegen

Ich habe mein P6X58D fuer ca. 60 gekriegt


----------



## bingo88 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vielleicht hängt das ja auch mit dem Thread hier zusammen  Plötzlich gestiegene Nachfrage und so


----------



## Knogle (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hängt das ja auch mit dem Thread hier zusammen  Plötzlich gestiegene Nachfrage und so


 
Wer weiss ^^ Gibt ja kaum X58 Boards da ises durchaus plausibel


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juli 2014)

der tip kursiert ja nicht nur hier


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. Juli 2014)

Hilps schrieb:


> Bei 4 GHz startet das System nicht mehr richtig. Habe auch 1,31 V QPI Spannung probiert. Ich versuchs mal mit mehr VCore...
> 
> So, habe bis 1,35 V VCore probiert. Damit startet CB15 zwar noch, aber dann ist Schluss. Höher gehe ich nun nicht mehr. Damit bleibts bei mir bei 3,4 GHz
> 
> Komisch ist das aber schon, bei 3,4 GHz komme ich noch mit 1,21 V aus, und bei 4 GHz reichen selbst 1,35 V nicht mehr?



War auch der Grund,  weshalb ich mich lieber für den X5660 entschieden hab.
(Höherer Grundtakt, d.h. höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen hohen, stabilen und auch gesunden OC Takt)

Hab nen Vcore von 1,175 V, Ram Takt von 1250 MHZ und hab locker meine 3,6 Ghz mit kühlen Temps. 
Bei 4,2 GHZ war zumindest bei mir dann schluss. ^^


----------



## Banjo3 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Weiß zufällig jemand , ob der Xeon auf einem GA-X58A-UD3R (rev. 1.0) läuft ?
Möchte meinen das ging nur bei rev.2.0 .
Mein Schwager hat so ein Brett in seiner Kiste und nun ist er heiß !


----------



## Knogle (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja das passt^^


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Alter Knogle, über 1000 Posts!!! Brichste hier den Rekord oder was?


----------



## Dan23 (14. Juli 2014)

Also bei Rev 2.0 läufts auf jeden Fall. Bei Rev 1.0 hab ich auch in div. anderen Foren gelesen dass es nicht geht. Ich hab ein Rev 2 und läuft prächtig bei 3,8 GHz 24/7! Allerdings finde ich das Board etwas sperrig was das BIOS angeht, könnte besser sein. Geh mal auf Seite 50 oder so, da hatte ich Bilder gepostet.

Und wie schon vorher gesagt, fast alle Spiele ab diesem Herbst werden gut von 6 Kernen wegen den neuen Konsolen profitieren.


----------



## Knogle (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Alter Knogle, über 1000 Posts!!! Brichste hier den Rekord oder was?


 
Joa scheint so 

Findet wohl viel Zustimmung so ein Review


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So, nur noch 180€ organisieren, dann hab ich ein Board und eine vorläufige CPU sicher. 
(Und das Board schlägt mit 150€ zu Buche... )


----------



## Dan23 (14. Juli 2014)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> So, nur noch 180€ organisieren, dann hab ich ein Board und eine vorläufige CPU sicher.
> (Und das Board schlägt mit 150€ zu Buche... )



Heya, brauchste nur nen 920er zum BIOS flashen? Könnte dir einen gegen ne Pfandgebühr ausleihen.


----------



## Knogle (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Dan23 schrieb:


> Heya, brauchste nur nen 920er zum BIOS flashen? Könnte dir einen gegen ne Pfandgebühr ausleihen.


 
Harti600 braucht auch einen zum flashen


----------



## Dan23 (14. Juli 2014)

Also wie gesagt gegen Übernahme der Versandgebühren und Pfand Leih ich den aus.


----------



## apfeldavid (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

schnell schnell 
Intel Xeon L5639 2.133GHz Six Cores 12 threads 12MB cache AT80614005076AB | eBay


----------



## Knogle (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> schnell schnell
> Intel Xeon L5639 2.133GHz Six Cores 12 threads 12MB cache AT80614005076AB | eBay


 
Das ist richtig teuer.. Den kriegste fuer 40 Euro aus den USA


----------



## apfeldavid (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

INTEL XEON L5638 2,0 GHZ SIX-CORE SLBWY 90 DAY WARRANTY £35 EX VAT | eBay

naja in den USA will auch nicht jeder bestellen, wegen dem drumherum ....


----------



## Knogle (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann hol dir lieber nen X5650 fuer 115 aus Deutschland

Den kriegste immerhin auf 4,5Ghz , den L5638 auf max 3,4Ghz


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Juli 2014)

Dan23 schrieb:


> Heya, brauchste nur nen 920er zum BIOS flashen? Könnte dir einen gegen ne Pfandgebühr ausleihen.



Nicht so eilig, erstmal muss mein aktuelles Zeug verkauft werden, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Knogle (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Dan23 schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt gegen Übernahme der Versandgebühren und Pfand Leih ich den aus.


 
Verkaufste den auch?


----------



## Pablo_Lopez (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Reicht der Kuehler ? 
Deepcool GAMMAXX 300 Tower Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks
Reichen 500W bei einem Dual Cpu system mit 12 * 1 GB RAM und einer Sapphire Radeon R9 280X DUAL-X OC 3072MB ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juli 2014)

500w werden bei volllast eng, aber das dürfte eh nicht vorkommen.


----------



## Knogle (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich kriege nur 400 ausgelastet mit gtx 660 und 2 xeons @ furmak und ibt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juli 2014)

Lass mal prime95 mit 24 threads laufen


----------



## Knogle (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab ixh auch mal da komm ich nur auf 300


----------



## Pablo_Lopez (15. Juli 2014)

Würde man eine vollauslastung bei BF4 ultra + Fraps + audacity bekommen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Juli 2014)

Unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Pablo_Lopez (15. Juli 2014)

Sollte ich lieber 550 Watt nehmen?


----------



## tsd560ti (15. Juli 2014)

Kommt aufs Netzteil an,  aber die 280X schluckt vielleicht 80Watt mehr als eine 660, das wird dann schon recht eng. Nen Platimax oder vergleichbar gut konzipierte würden das schon gut wegstecken.


----------



## apfeldavid (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

was macht das oc bios? und btw. ich hab ja schon einen x5660. und verkaufe auch meinen i7-920.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Doch bei Asus ist bei 204 schon Schluss


 Das stimmt so nicht. Mein Standard P6T macht 220 BCLK.


----------



## Knogle (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> was macht das oc bios? und btw. ich hab ja schon einen x5660. und verkaufe auch meinen i7-920.


 


schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Mein Standard P6T macht 220 BCLK.


 


Ohje  Ab 205 BCLK meldet mein P6X58D-E BIOS Checksum Error und ab 204 MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION beim Start


----------



## beren2707 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Leute, bitte nicht die Forenregeln vergessen:


			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> *2.1 Handel in Threads und Signatur*
> Verkaufsangebote, Kaufgesuche, Spendenaufrufe, Sammelbestellungen,  Wertanfragen und das Verschenken sind nur im Marktplatz gestattet.


Bitte in Zukunft beachten, okay? 

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## Knogle (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Kommt aufs Netzteil an,  aber die 280X schluckt vielleicht 80Watt mehr als eine 660, das wird dann schon recht eng. Nen Platimax oder vergleichbar gut konzipierte würden das schon gut wegstecken.


 
Brauchst aber 2x 8 Pin EPS Stecker


----------



## apfeldavid (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

gibts doch auch als adapter, vom 4pin hdd/cdrom, 6pin pcie oder vom 4pin 12v P4 stecker...


----------



## Knogle (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> gibts doch auch als adapter, vom 4pin hdd/cdrom, 6pin pcie oder vom 4pin 12v P4 stecker...


 
Denkste das taugt was ? 


Btw: Ich schreibe nachher wie ihr durch abkleben einiger Pins den BCLK 2Mhz hoeher kriegt

Habe ich getestet jedoch muss ich die Pins bzw Kontaktflaechen irgendwie identifizieren


----------



## bingo88 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Denkste das taugt was ?


 Wenn das NT genug Amps auf der entsprechenden Schiene hat, geht das durchaus. So Adapter gibt es ja auch für PCI-E Stromanschlüsse. Das sind ja keine Signalkabel, sondern nur reine Stromversorgung


----------



## Knogle (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Wenn das NT genug Amps auf der entsprechenden Schiene hat, geht das durchaus. So Adapter gibt es ja auch für PCI-E Stromanschlüsse. Das sind ja keine Signalkabel, sondern nur reine Stromversorgung


 
Wird die Spannung die in die CPU geht also die 0,X-1,X V vom Netzteil oder den Spawas reguliert?


----------



## bingo88 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das geht über VRMs, die auf dem Board bzw. in der CPU (Haswell) sitzen. Die EPS-Leitungen liefern schließlich auch die vollen 12V.


----------



## Knogle (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Das geht über VRMs, die auf dem Board bzw. in der CPU (Haswell) sitzen. Die EPS-Leitungen liefern schließlich auch die vollen 12V.


 
Und wenn die kaputt sind --> CPU auch kaputt?


----------



## bingo88 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jaein, das kann passieren, muss aber nicht. Wenn kein Produktionsfehler vorliegt, kannst du die Dinger eigentlich nur durch extreme Überlast killen, zumal die bei OC-Boards auch großzügiger als unbedingt nötig ausgelegt werden (z. B. mehr Phasen). Ich habe schon Bilder gesehen, wo sich die Regler dank OC vom Board gelöst haben. Wobei wenn die so warm werden, dass das Lötzinn schmilzt, sind die Dinger eh hinüber.


----------



## Knogle (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und wie siehts bei einem Server Board wie dem Intel S5520SC aus?


----------



## bingo88 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die VRMs müssten unter diesen Kühlkörpern bei den CPU-Sockeln sein. Wie die dimensioniert sind, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen, tendenziell werden die sich aber an den normalen Specs orientieren - sind ja keine OC Boards mit 16 Phasen. Der Strom, der von der CPU aufgenommen wird, muss durch die VRMs. Wenn du jetzt also für OC die Spannung erhöhst, muss mehr Strom durch die Dinger fließen (Strom = Spannung / Widerstand). Mehr Strom bedeutet mehr Belastung (Wärme), da Watt = Strom * Widerstand. Bei mehreren Phasen wird die Belastung entsprechend aufgeteilt, wobei die AFAIK abwechselnd schalten (also bei zwei Phasen jeweils 50% der Zeit über A, 50% über B). Eine zusätzliche Kühlung der VRMs kann außerdem zu besseren (stabileren) OC Ergebnissen führen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Juli 2014)

Und die Effizienz verbessern.


----------



## bingo88 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Stimmt, das auch noch. Besonders in Kombination mit Undervolting.


----------



## Keleg (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> *Liste kompatibler Produkte*
> 
> 
> *Mainboards*
> ...



Wo bekommt man die Boards und die CPU für den Preis her? Finde nichts über Google...


----------



## Knogle (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Intel S5520HCR Dual Xeon Socket 1366 Motherboard S5520HC with Accessories | eBay Mach dem nen Preisvorschlag 80$

Hier die CPU nun nur noch 74$

Intel Xeon X5650 2.66 GHz Six-Core SLBV3 Processor (Grade A) 0675901039147 | eBay


Fuer die Preise in Deutschland kriegste 2 CPUs aus den USA 


Achja , @4,5Ghz gibt es irgendwie keinen Leistungsgewinn mehr , mehr als 1000 Punkte sind dann im CB 15 nicht mehr drin jedoch bleiben die Temperaturen niedrig bei 4,5Ghz maximal 57 Grad


----------



## Knogle (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Achja habe mich jetzt bei diversen Foren erkundigt , habe einen gefunden einen Modder jedoch will der nicht 

/e: sorry doppelpost bitte loeschen


----------



## PiEpS (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie war das gleich nochmal mit dem Ram, der Xeon unterstützt ja diesen Server-Ram und den gibt es günstig bei Ebay. Angenommen ich würde mir jetzt diesen Ram zulegen, dann hätte das Asus P6T als ganz normales Consumer-Board höchstwahrscheinlich keine Probleme damit umzugehen oder seh ich das falsch und das galt nur für die Serverboards?


----------



## Knogle (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



PiEpS schrieb:


> Wie war das gleich nochmal mit dem Ram, der Xeon unterstützt ja diesen Server-Ram und den gibt es günstig bei Ebay. Angenommen ich würde mir jetzt diesen Ram zulegen, dann hätte das Asus P6T als ganz normales Consumer-Board höchstwahrscheinlich keine Probleme damit umzugehen oder seh ich das falsch?


 
Das ist falsch 

Asus will nicht das man Server RAM nutzt^^ Da musste auf normalen Non Reg und non ECC Ram zurueckgreifen




Btw. Mod BIOS ist fertig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ich habe nur angst es auszuprobieren


----------



## IluBabe (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Btw. Mod BIOS ist fertig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ich habe nur angst es auszuprobieren


Löt dir nen DIP-Stecker auf die Platine und kauf dir ein DIP IC in paasender Größe. Dann kannst du das Bios auf den IC packen und auswechseln wenns nicht funzt bzw. immer wieder neu beschreiben, wenn du eine Entsprechende DIP-Programmierung hast.


----------



## Knogle (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Löt dir nen DIP-Stecker auf die Platine und kauf dir ein DIP IC in paasender Größe. Dann kannst du das Bios auf den IC packen und auswechseln wenns nicht funzt bzw. immer wieder neu beschreiben, wenn du eine Entsprechende DIP-Programmierung hast.


 
Das krieg ich nicht hin^^

beren2707 patrouilliert hier :p


Problem ist halt: Ich habe das Mod BIOS zusammengezimmert , das ist der Grund warum ich mir Sorgen mache  Theoretisch muessste es eigentliiiich funktionieren

Jedoch ist das BIOS bei dem Flashprogramm immer in einer .cap Datei

Wie krieg ichs da rein?

Ich vertraue jetzt mal dem Dual BIOS..


----------



## beren2707 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> beren2707 patrouilliert hier :p


Aber sicher doch, mit der vollautomatischen Kartenkanone bewaffnet und gierig auf Opfer wartend.

Nee, mich interessiert das Thema eben sehr, deswegen lese ich hier fleißig mit (der Xeon wäre evtl. etwas für den Zweitrechner, falls mir mal wieder langweilig sein sollte ).
Wenns mit dem Dual-BIOS nicht hinhauen sollte, dann kannst du problemlos für ~10€ einen BIOS-Chip nachkaufen.


----------



## bingo88 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Als Softwareentwickler kenne ich die Aussage "müsste eigentlich funktionieren" ziemlich gut 
Außer es direkt auszuprobieren, hast du eigentlich keine Möglichkeit das zu testen (YOLO!).

Zum Thema Datei: Das kann dir wahrscheinlich spontan keiner beantworten. Das Problem bei Dateien ist, dass die Endung oft beliebig sein kann und keine verlässlichen Aussagen zum Format zulässt (ein gutes Beispiel ist .bin oder .dat). Ich habe es sogar erlebt, dass Hersteller nur ihr eigenes Flashprogramm unterstützt haben, obwohl das BIOS von bspw. Award war. Was mir ad hoc enur einfällt: Eventuell mal versuchen, die Datei mit 7-Zip zu öffnen, vielleicht hast du Glück und das ist ein "Standardarchiv". Wenn nicht, wird das ein Problem, zumal oft noch irgendwo ne Checksum gespeichert ist, die du natürlich auch noch anpassen müsstest.

EDIT: *.cap scheint irgendwie mit UEFI zusammenzuhängen, das scheint also ein neues Format zu sein.


----------



## Knogle (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch, mit der vollautomatischen Kartenkanone bewaffnet und gierig auf Opfer wartend.
> 
> Nee, mich interessiert das Thema eben sehr, deswegen lese ich hier fleißig mit (der Xeon wäre evtl. etwas für den Zweitrechner, falls mir mal wieder langweilig sein sollte ).
> Wenns mit dem Dual-BIOS nicht hinhauen sollte, dann kannst du problemlos für ~10€ einen BIOS-Chip nachkaufen.


 
Oh das freut mich ^^

Habe gerade rausgefunden das man den Multi unbegrenzt hochschrauben kann bis 63 x 133 Mhz obwohl die cpu auf 23 limitiert ist

Also aus China wuerde ich 3000 Stueck fuer 399$ bekommen ^^ fuer genau das Board


----------



## bingo88 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab hier ein Stück Python Code gefunden, das angeblich caps extrahieren kann. Vielleicht ist das ja nützlich: https://gist.github.com/XVilka/8163272

Edit: Hier ist noch was zum Format: http://sysmagazine.com/posts/185704/


----------



## Knogle (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier ein Stück Python Code gefunden, das angeblich caps extrahieren kann. Vielleicht ist das ja nützlich: https://gist.github.com/XVilka/8163272


 
Hahaah das ist super

Intel BIOSe sind immer in .cap bzw.bio Dateien gepackt!

Kann jemand das compilen?


----------



## bingo88 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das kannst du nicht compilen, Python ist ne Skriptsprache. Dafür brauchst du nen Interpreter.

Btw: Hast du mein letztes Edit schon gesehen?


----------



## Knogle (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Das kannst du nicht compilen, Python ist ne Skriptsprache. Dafür brauchst du nen Interpreter.
> 
> Btw: Hast du mein letztes Edit schon gesehen?


 
Das ist ja doof 

Habe nun das fertige BIOS aber jetzt krieg ich das nicht geflasht 

Die Checksumme habe ich bereits angepasst

Wo krieg ich nen Interpreter?^^


----------



## bingo88 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannst du dir von https://www.python.org/ herunterladen.


----------



## Knogle (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Kannst du dir von https://www.python.org/ herunterladen.


 
Vielleicht kriegt ja auch irgendwer von euch das BIOS gepackt ^^

TXT duerfte nun ebenfalls aktiviert sein 

Was ist das Device 18 im IOH?

Das ist auf "Hidden" gestellt , alle anderen jedoch nicht

Und was ist DB1200 configuration setting? Ich habs jetzt auf Hi_BW , PLL ,Bypass gestellt


----------



## bingo88 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

TXT funktioniert nur, wenn du ein Trusted Platform Module auf dem Board hast (TPM).

Zu DB1200 habe ich nur was von MIPS CPU gefunden, eventuell irgend ein SoC?


----------



## Knogle (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> TXT funktioniert nur, wenn du ein Trusted Platform Module auf dem Board hast (TPM).
> 
> Zu DB1200 habe ich nur was von MIPS CPU gefunden, eventuell irgend ein SoC?


 
Was ist MIPS und SoC? 

Eigentlich sollte nur das HCT und nicht das HC TPM unterstuetzen jedoch ist der Chip drauf deshalb denke ich das es mit absicht deaktiviert wurde

Das ist vielleicht interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe selbst ne Ewigkeit gebraucht das zu entpacken


----------



## bingo88 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wundert mich allerdings, dass die TXT deaktivieren wenn die schon ein TPM verbauen.

MIPS ist eine Prozessorarchitektur (wie x86 oder ARM). SoC steht für System-on-a-Chip und ist so ein all-in-one Chip. Könnte ein Teil von der UEFI Hardware sein, kann aber auch was anderes sein. Mit so etwas konnte ich noch keine Erfahrungen sammeln.

Edit: Dieses DB1200 ist ein Chip, genauer gesagt ein Differential Buffer. Da gibt es nen Datasheet zu.


----------



## Knogle (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Wundert mich allerdings, dass die TXT deaktivieren wenn die schon ein TPM verbauen.
> 
> MIPS ist eine Prozessorarchitektur (wie x86 oder ARM). SoC steht für System-on-a-Chip und ist so ein all-in-one Chip. Könnte ein Teil von der UEFI Hardware sein, kann aber auch was anderes sein. Mit so etwas konnte ich noch keine Erfahrungen sammeln.


 
Naja wird vielleicht der 64 MB ARM Prozessor sein fuer den Taktgenerator

Aber was heisst Hi_BW und Low_BW und Bypass und PLL?


Naja der i7 4930k ist ja auch ein 8 Kerner mit 2 deaktivierten Kernen


----------



## bingo88 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habs gefunden, guck mal mein vorheriges Edit an.


----------



## Knogle (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Habs gefunden, guck mal mein vorheriges Edit an.


 
Kannste mir ein Link zum Datasheet schicken? 

Ich denke wenn ichs nur mit dem AMIBCP modde duerfts wohl nicht so Risikoreich sein 

Der Multi ist sonst auf 63 jedoch weiss ich nicht ob die CPU dann auf 9Ghz geht wenn ich XE da enabled habe ^^


----------



## bingo88 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Link zum Datasheet: https://www.idt.com/document/dst/9db1200c-datasheet

Eventuell haben die einen internen maximalen Multiplikator. Ansonsten bleibt der Bildschirm halt schwarz...


----------



## Knogle (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Link zum Datasheet: https://www.idt.com/document/dst/9db1200c-datasheet
> 
> Eventuell haben die einen internen maximalen Multiplikator. Ansonsten bleibt der Bildschirm halt schwarz...


 
Waere doof wenn Intel mir da wieder 3 Kreuze macht

Ich such trotzdem weiter nach nem BIOS Modder der das mal checken kann


----------



## bingo88 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hatte ich jetzt so auf die schnelle nichts zu finden können, ob der Multi intern ein Limit hat. Von einem zu hohen Multi allein geht eigentlich nichts kaputt, wenn der zu hoch ist, bootet die Kiste halt nicht. Anders sieht das aus, wenn der gleichzeitig die Spannung hochsetzt.


----------



## Knogle (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Leider find ich bei der Kiste garnichts zur CPU Spannung


----------



## Pablo_Lopez (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Top


----------



## Stetramp (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Weiß zufällig jemand , ob der Xeon auf einem GA-X58A-UD3R (rev. 1.0) läuft ?
> Möchte meinen das ging nur bei rev.2.0 .
> Mein Schwager hat so ein Brett in seiner Kiste und nun ist er heiß !


Bei mir wurde der Xeon erkannt, aber wie gesagt die Probleme mit dem Arbeitsspeicher haben mir den Spaß versaut.
Der Käufer des Boards hatte aber keine Probleme mit dem Speicher. Vielleicht war die Wahl mit ADATA Premier 1333 einfach ungünstig!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Juli 2014)

Hat das rev1 nicht nur vier rambänke? Damit wäre es in meinen Augen eh semioptimal. Günstig viel RAM geht so jedenfalls schwerer.

Klar für gutes übertakten ist vollbestueckung Mist, aber nicht jeder will max oc.


----------



## Banjo3 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@ Stetramp
Danke für die Info , auf dem Board laufen im Moment 24 GB Crucial 1600er , könnte also klappen .
Vielleicht wagt er das Spielchen , bei dem deutschen eBay Händler hat man ja ein Rückgaberecht .

@Chris
Nein , dass Teil hat 6 Rambänke , welche Unterschiede zur rev.2 sind weiß ich nicht .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Juli 2014)

Glaub usb3 und sata3


----------



## Knogle (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja da hat der Chris recht 

Ist jemand bereit sein BIOS auszulesen und die .rom Datei hochzuladen solange es ein AMI Bios ist?


----------



## Banjo3 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Glaub usb3 und sata3


 
Es hat auch Sata3 und USB3 , auch egal , wenn er will dann wird es probiert .

So , hab jetzt mal auf der Gigabyte-Seite verglichen ( rev1 vs rev2 ) Habe da nur 2 Unterschiede gefunden 1. der Lan-Chip und 2. Support for ON/OFF Charge .
Daran sollte der Xeon wohl nicht scheitern !


----------



## Stetramp (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja die Biosversionen unterscheiden sich auch sicher.
Kleinere Änderungen sind sicher nicht dort aufgeführt.
Wie erwähnt hatte ich keinerlei Probleme beim Erkennen der Xeons. Aber der Speicher ließ sich nicht vernünftig ansteuern.
Weder ECC Buffered noch der Adata Premier.
Wobei der Adata auch mit der I930 CPU Probleme hatte.

Wenn du das Board also schon hast, probiere es mal aus. "Neu" würde ich es aber nicht kaufen, dann nimm lieber eines der Boards die hier schon erfolgreich laufen!


----------



## Knogle (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab mir nun ein 2tes P6X58D-E geschossen , bald ist in jedem Rechner ein X5650 drinnen


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Juli 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hab mir nun ein 2tes P6X58D-E geschossen , bald ist in jedem Rechner ein X5650 drinnen



Und was hast du geblecht...?


----------



## Knogle (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

65$ fuer refurbished


----------



## Banjo3 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Naja die Biosversionen unterscheiden sich auch sicher.
> Kleinere Änderungen sind sicher nicht dort aufgeführt.
> Wie erwähnt hatte ich keinerlei Probleme beim Erkennen der Xeons. Aber der Speicher ließ sich nicht vernünftig ansteuern.
> Weder ECC Buffered noch der Adata Premier.
> ...



Ich habe ja schon meinen Xeon .
Hier geht es jetzt um meinen Schwager und der hat dieses Gigabyte mit einem i7 920 am laufen .
Die Bios-Version , genau , daran hatte ich nicht gedacht , aber bei dir lief er ja bis auf den Ram .
Sollte er den Xeon kaufen und er läuft , dann gebe ich hier mal Bescheid


----------



## Knogle (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jemand auf overclocker net will mir einen xeon x5690 für 100$ verkaufen


----------



## Knogle (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mod BIOS ist fertig und geflasht.. Jedoch mag Windoof es irgendwie nicht^^

CPUs laufen jetzt @3,4Ghz aber Windoof kackt beim Start immer mit nem BSOD ab

Fehlercode ist 0x07B


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Juli 2014)

Spannungen? Speichertakt?...


----------



## Knogle (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Spannungen? Speichertakt?...


 
Spannungen kann ich weder setzen noch auslesen deshalb weiss ich nicht wie hoch die sind

Speichertakt ist auf 1333

AFUDOS hat das BIOS doch nicht geflasht , habs mit AFUDOS APTIO gemacht und dann gab es nen Error beim erasen 

Auch bei korrekter BIOS Checksumme kriegt das Tool das Ding nicht geflasht

Ich muss es wohl doch irgendwie in eine .cap packen


----------



## Gast201808272 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Übrigens:  Ich habe jetzt 24 Gb Speicher am laufen. Das Board braucht zwar länger, bis es startet, aber ansonsten funzt das einwandfrei. Ich schreibe das hier nur, weil immer wieder behauptet wird, dass Vollbestückung nicht funktioniert.
Speicher: Kingston KVR1333D3N9/4G


----------



## bingo88 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

AFAIK wurde hier nicht von "geht nicht", sondern von "schlechter für OC" gesprochen. Was auch nachvollziehbar ist, da bei Vollbestückung mehr last auf dem Speichercontroller bzw. dem Bus liegt (dewegen wird auch automatisch bei Quad Rank RAM runtergetaktet). Wie genau das in der Praxis aussieht, kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen, meine Systeme laufen eh alle Stock oder Undervolted


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Juli 2014)

Mein i7 920 läuft auch mit 6x2gb die 3820MHz. Nur ich merk schon, das n bisschen mehr Spannung auf dem Speicher nötig ist. Zusätzlich wird die CPU dadurch n bisschen wärmer.


----------



## Knogle (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Mein i7 920 läuft auch mit 6x2gb die 3820MHz. Nur ich merk schon, das n bisschen mehr Spannung auf dem Speicher nötig ist. Zusätzlich wird die CPU dadurch n bisschen wärmer.


 
Also bei VOllbestueckung beim Dual CPU Board und OC Versuchen macht er keine Probleme , nur das BIOS krieg ich nicht geflasht weil es kein Flashtool dafuer gibt ^^

Wenn ich AFUDOS nehme undzwar das APTIO Tool dann loescht der erstmal den ganzen BIOS Speicher und meldet dann das ein Problem auftritt 
Hatte ich heute mit zu kaempfen

Und 2. weissi ch leider nicht wie ich der .rom Datei ne neue Checksum gebe ^^ Und in eine fuer das EFI kompatible Flashtool .cap Datei muss ich das auch noch packen weil AFUDOS abstirbt beim Flashversuch und das BIOS heute auch 3 mal


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Banjo3 schrieb:


> Es hat auch Sata3 und USB3 , auch egal , wenn er will dann wird es probiert .
> 
> So , hab jetzt mal auf der Gigabyte-Seite verglichen ( rev1 vs rev2 ) Habe da nur 2 Unterschiede gefunden 1. der Lan-Chip und 2. Support for ON/OFF Charge .
> Daran sollte der Xeon wohl nicht scheitern !


 
Nur so als Randbemerkung: ON/OFF Charge haben beide Revisionen (Rev.1 spätestens ab nem bestimmten BIOS), viel interessanter für diese Vorhaben hier ist sicherlich, dass die Rev.1 ne achtphasige Spannaungsversorgung der CPU bietet, Revision 2 allerdings 10 Phasen bietet. Natürlich brauchen die XEONs jetzt nicht mehr Phasen, aber dem Betrieb schadet es sicher nicht. Der CPU Support hängt natürlich nach wie vor vom BIOS ab.

@Topic: Ihr habt mich übrigens auch irgendwie angefixt, lese jetzt schon ein Weilchen hier mit, und so eine Sechskern-CPU wäre schon etwas 

@Knogle: Konntest du die CPU ganz normal mit Paypal zahlen? In der Artikelbeschreibung steht nämlich was von "International Bidders [...] bank wire transfer as a payment option". Verunsichert mich etwas.


----------



## Knogle (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja ganz normal mit PayPal


----------



## Gorfindel (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sehr interessant zu lesen. Alles super erklären und gut aufgeschlüsselt


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Knogle: Dank dir


----------



## GetOutMyWayHoe (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sehr schön, wenn du möchtest kann ich dir zur Erweiterung des Testes einen i7 930 zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Westmere-Xeons sollten doch auf einem Gigabyte X58A-UD7 laufen, oder?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juli 2014)

Auf der rev1 nicht zwingend. Schau mal bei Gigabyte auf der Homepage.


----------



## Carsten-29 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin mittlerweile auch stolzer Besitzer eines X5650 und eines Asus Sabertooth X58. Ich kann jetzt schon sagen das sich der Wechsel von
meinem Asus Striker 2 extreme mit q9550 auf jeden fall gelohnt hat und das selbst bei den standart Taktraten.
Das einzige Problem das ich habe ist das nicht alle Ramriegel erkannt werden. Heißt also von 3x2GB werden nur 4GB erkannt oder wenn ich 
4x2GB stecke werden sogar nur 2GB angezeigt. Das System bootet auch zeitweise mehrmals beim hochfahren neu. Wenn ich dann in windows bin, kann ich mir in cpu z aber alle riegel anzeigen lassen. Ich hab zwar schon gelesen das es bei diesem Chipsatz zu Problemen kommen kann, ich allerdings noch keine Lösung gefunden habe. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch das gleiche Board und kann mir weiterhelfen. Es ist übrigens corsair vengeance ram 2gb riegel. Diese liefen auf dem striker 2 extreme sehr gut.


----------



## Knogle (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Carsten-29 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich bin mittlerweile auch stolzer Besitzer eines X5650 und eines Asus Sabertooth X58. Ich kann jetzt schon sagen das sich der Wechsel von
> meinem Asus Striker 2 extreme mit q9550 auf jeden fall gelohnt hat und das selbst bei den standart Taktraten.
> ...


 Das sind dann ganz sicher die CPU Pins

Sind alle gerade?


----------



## Carsten-29 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja sind alle gerade. Habe auch schon den cpu kühler etwas gelockert (wasserkühlung) hat aber auch keinen erfolg gezeigt, ausser das die Temps sogar etwas nach unten gegangen sind.


----------



## Carsten-29 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vielleicht werde ich den kühler nochmal abnehmen und die pins kontrollieren.


----------



## Knogle (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Carsten-29 schrieb:


> Ja sind alle gerade. Habe auch schon den cpu kühler etwas gelockert (wasserkühlung) hat aber auch keinen erfolg gezeigt, ausser das die Temps sogar etwas nach unten gegangen sind.


 
Stell mal RAM Spannung auf 1,65V !


----------



## Carsten-29 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat nicht geholfen. Bootet immer noch mehrmals und bringt sogar die Fehlermeldung Overclocking failed. Nur wegen der Spannung?


----------



## Knogle (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Carsten-29 schrieb:


> Hat nicht geholfen. Bootet immer noch mehrmals und bringt sogar die Fehlermeldung Overclocking failed. Nur wegen der Spannung?


 
Das ist sehr sehr komisch

Dann stell mal auf 1,64V die DRAM Bus Voltage und die DRAM /QPI Voltage auf 1,32V und stell den RAM Teiler aufs Minimum


----------



## Carsten-29 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Er hat mehrmals gebootet, hat aber die einstellungen übernommen. Zeigt aber leider immer noch zu ram an. Ich weiss aber was du meinst,
diesen Spannungsversatz von dram voltage zu dram/qpi voltage. Davon hab ich schon gelsen und auch ausprobiert, nur nicht bei erhöhten spannungen.


----------



## Knogle (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Carsten-29 schrieb:


> Er hat mehrmals gebootet, hat aber die einstellungen übernommen. Zeigt aber leider immer noch zu ram an. Ich weiss aber was du meinst,
> diesen Spannungsversatz von dram voltage zu dram/qpi voltage. Davon hab ich schon gelsen und auch ausprobiert, nur nicht bei erhöhten spannungen.


 
Was fuer RAM haste genau?


----------



## Carsten-29 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist von corsair, heißt cmz4gx3m2a2000c10.


----------



## Knogle (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Carsten-29 schrieb:


> Ist von corsair, heißt cmz4gx3m2a2000c10.


 
Puhhh... dann weiss ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht

Hast du ein 64bit OS? 

Haste BIOS Update gemacht?


----------



## Carsten-29 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das wäre doch mal ein schöner Fehler. Aber die Frage hat glaub ich bei dem ein oder anderen schon zum erfolg geführt.
Habe windows. 7 64 bit, außerdem wird im bios ja auch zu wenig angezeigt.
Der Vorbesitzer hat schon das aktuellste bios aufgespielt.


----------



## Knogle (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Carsten-29 schrieb:


> Das wäre doch mal ein schöner Fehler. Aber die Frage hat glaub ich bei dem ein oder anderen schon zum erfolg geführt.
> Habe windows. 7 64 bit, außerdem wird im bios ja auch zu wenig angezeigt.
> Der Vorbesitzer hat schon das aktuellste bios aufgespielt.


 
Misch mal 4GB und 2GB Riegel und mach mal alles voll


----------



## Carsten-29 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab leider nur 4x2gb riegel. Hab schon alle möglichen varianten durch. Das einzige was fehlerfrei startet ist mit einem riegel. Wenn mehr drin sind fehlt immer was.


----------



## Carsten-29 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe nochmal ein bios update gemacht, keine besserung.
Cpu ausgebaut und pins kontrolliert, sahen alle gut. Gleichzeitig mal alle ram riegel eingebaut und untereinander getauscht.
Siehe da einmal gebootet und alles da. Merkwürdig hab ich alles schon mal gemacht. 
Startet jetzt auch in einem rutsch durch, bis auf eineinziges mal, da blieb beim booten hängen und cpu led ging nicht aus.
Jetzt kann es endlich ans übertakten gehen. Danke für die tips


----------



## Knogle (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Carsten-29 schrieb:


> Habe nochmal ein bios update gemacht, keine besserung.
> Cpu ausgebaut und pins kontrolliert, sahen alle gut. Gleichzeitig mal alle ram riegel eingebaut und untereinander getauscht.
> Siehe da einmal gebootet und alles da. Merkwürdig hab ich alles schon mal gemacht.
> Startet jetzt auch in einem rutsch durch, bis auf eineinziges mal, da blieb beim booten hängen und cpu led ging nicht aus.
> Jetzt kann es endlich ans übertakten gehen. Danke für die tips


 
Waere sonst auch echt schade gewesen! Freut mich das es laeuft


----------



## Carsten-29 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mal sehen was die nächsten tage so möglich ist mit dem board und der cpu. Ist es eigentlich wirklich normal das die nb und sb sehr warm werden, also so im idle um die 70 grad? Hab zwar schon gelesen das die ziemlich warm werden aber so warm.


----------



## Knogle (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die nordbruecke ist doch in der cpu 

Ja habe auch immer so um die 80


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juli 2014)

Js, normal, darum ist bei x58 Wasser auch noch sinnig


----------



## Knogle (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Fähigkeiten habe ich nicht jedoch ist das Ding ja eh im arsch

Wie kriege ich den chip bzw das bios ausgerissen ?


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Die nordbruecke ist doch in der cpu
> 
> Ja habe auch immer so um die 80


 
Ist so nicht ganz richtig, der Speichercontroller sitzt in der CPU, die PCIe Lanes kommen von der Northbridge, sprich dem X58. Alles andere (USB, LAN, etc.) wird von der Southbridge (ICH10(R)) bereitgestellt.

Und ja der X58 wird sehr warm und "frisst" Unmengen Energie, hat nicht ohne Grund fast 25W TDP  Die Southbridge wird je nach Kühlergröße und Kühlmedium auch etwas warm, aber i.d.R. kann man die außer Acht lassen. Ich hab mit WaKü auf dem Chipsatz bei den aktuellen Temperaturen etwa 50°C nach Dauerzocken.



Knogle schrieb:


> Fähigkeiten habe ich nicht jedoch ist das Ding ja eh im arsch
> 
> Wie kriege ich den chip bzw das bios ausgerissen ?


 
Falscher Thread? ^^


----------



## Carsten-29 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und ich dachte immer mein alter nvidia 790 ultra wird heiss, der x58 kann da locker mithalten. Mal sehen wie die temps nach der Übertaktung aussehen, vielleicht kommt der x58 auch unter Wasser.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Juli 2014)

Da passiert bei Oc nicht viel, da du bei OC fast nur Dinge änderst, die in der CPU sitzen.


----------



## Knogle (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannst ja mal versuchen einen 5520 passiv zu kühlen , der wird noch heißer sls der x58


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Juli 2014)

Der ist ja auch für 1u racks gedacht mit Airflow


----------



## schoko-keks (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sehe ich das richtig das es überwiegend Cinebench Punkte sind, die leider im Alltag meist nichts aussagend sind?

Zudem ist es ein No Go bei einem CPU so kleine und dann auch noch unterschiedliche Grakas zu nehmen, so sind die Werte leider nicht vergleichbar


----------



## Stetramp (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Für den Dual CPU Betrieb gibt es im Netz schon einige Tests's. Beim 2011 Sockel haben für das Spielen zwei Rechenkerne eher einen Nachteil.
Ich vermute das wird sich auch in der Zukunft nicht groß ändern.

Man müsste einen guten Test finden, ob PCIe 2x die Grafikkartenleistung aktueller Karten schmälert?

Ich selbst habe leider eine betagte Radeon 6870 mit der ich zufrieden bin und kann dies leider nicht ausprobieren.

By the way:

Ich habe jetzt alle single Sockel 1366 Komponenten verkauft und kann nun ein finanzielles Fazit ziehen:

I930 + Gigabyte X58 UDR3 + 6x 4GB Adadata 1333 RAM -> Erlös (Ebay Gebühren abgezogen): 253€ (Preis 2011 gebraucht 300€ -> Sockel 775 System damals für 200€ verkauft)
2x X5650 + Intel SCR 5200 + 12x2GB Buffered 1333 RAM + zweiter Kühler-> Kosten:  352€

Das macht insgesammt etwa 200€ Kosten seit 2008 für das Aufrüsten vom Intel q9550 ;-P


----------



## Knogle (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ist so nicht ganz richtig, der Speichercontroller sitzt in der CPU, die PCIe Lanes kommen von der Northbridge, sprich dem X58. Alles andere (USB, LAN, etc.) wird von der Southbridge (ICH10(R)) bereitgestellt.
> 
> Und ja der X58 wird sehr warm und "frisst" Unmengen Energie, hat nicht ohne Grund fast 25W TDP  Die Southbridge wird je nach Kühlergröße und Kühlmedium auch etwas warm, aber i.d.R. kann man die außer Acht lassen. Ich hab mit WaKü auf dem Chipsatz bei den aktuellen Temperaturen etwa 50°C nach Dauerzocken.
> 
> ...



Ist mir gerade aufgefallen das es der falsche Thread war


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stetramp schrieb:


> Das macht insgesammt etwa 200€ Kosten seit 2008 für das Aufrüsten vom Intel q9550 ;-P


 
Kommt mir bekannt vor: ich hatte meinen Q9650, Gigabyte EP45 Extreme und meine 8GB DDR2-1200er RAMs auch verkauft und mir meinen XEON, X58A-UD3R und die 24GB (damals nicht einmal 100€ Neupreis!) gekauft, hatte sogar nen ordentliches Plus gemacht


----------



## Knogle (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor: ich hatte meinen Q9650, Gigabyte EP45 Extreme und meine 8GB DDR2-1200er RAMs auch verkauft und mir meinen XEON, X58A-UD3R und die 24GB (damals nicht einmal 100€ Neupreis!) gekauft, hatte sogar nen ordentliches Plus gemacht


 Jetzt kriegste sowas nichtmal fuer 100 gebraucht


----------



## IluBabe (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Joar: 1002 Punkte im R15 für einen i7 4790k @4,9GHz damit ist dei So1150 Plattform doch schon recht nah dran.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Juli 2014)

Wenn 4,9GHz standard wären, dann vielleicht, aber das erreicht man eher selten.
Ausserdem ist das immer noch teurer


----------



## IluBabe (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja wäre schön wenns Standard wäre  - Teurer vs. Fummelei. Es ist eigentlich eher schön zusehen, dass sich die Leistung im Consumer Bereich da langsam auf das Niveau begibt, welches noch vor ein paar Jahren dem einer Profi-Plattform entsprach.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja, Profi-Plattform... Der Sockel 1366 war zwar recht teuer, aber wenn man sieht wie gut der sich mal abgsehen vom Stromverbrauch, SATA 3 und USB 3 von der Leistung her gehalten hat...


----------



## Knogle (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Naja, Profi-Plattform... Der Sockel 1366 war zwar recht teuer, aber wenn man sieht wie gut der sich mal abgsehen vom Stromverbrauch, SATA 3 und USB 3 von der Leistung her gehalten hat...


 
Jedoch denke ich das Sockel 2011 da nicht soviel reissen wird da dort mit BCLK , UCLK etc. nichts geht , ist alles Kinder-OC


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Joa war trotzdem die erste richtige Profiplattform mMn, so wie es jetzt der Sockel 2011 in etwa ist. Vorher wurde ja maximal mit Chipsätzen in "Profi" und "Normalos" unterschieden (X38, X48 z.B.), Sockel 771 und so hat ja kaum einer genutzt. Wenn man so ein System im Rechner hatte, hat das immer Aufmerksamkeit auf sich gezogen, es galt nicht umsonst als "Männerplattform" - da musste man halt immer noch ein wenig Arbeit reinstecken, wenn man was rausholen wollte, aber das hat einem das System dann auch mit Mehrleistung gedankt. Also ich liebe diesen "alten" Sockel einfach


----------



## Knogle (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Joa war trotzdem die erste richtige Profiplattform mMn, so wie es jetzt der Sockel 2011 in etwa ist. Vorher wurde ja maximal mit Chipsätzen in "Profi" und "Normalos" unterschieden (X38, X48 z.B.), Sockel 771 und so hat ja kaum einer genutzt. Wenn man so ein System im Rechner hatte, hat das immer Aufmerksamkeit auf sich gezogen, es galt nicht umsonst als "Männerplattform" - da musste man halt immer noch ein wenig Arbeit reinstecken, wenn man was rausholen wollte, aber das hat einem das System dann auch mit Mehrleistung gedankt. Also ich liebe diesen "alten" Sockel einfach


 
Wann kommt dein 6 Kerner? 

Leider legt Heizwell ganz schoen zu

Der i7 4790k haengt @ 4,9Ghz den Xeon X5650 @4Ghz ab


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit dem kleinen Unterschied dass man ~4GHz beim X5650 mit Luft schaffen dürfte, 4,9GHz bei Haswell aber nicht. 

So wie ich das gesehen habe brauchen die X5650-CPUs ja für 4GHz garnicht mal sooo viel Spannung.


----------



## Knogle (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Mit dem kleinen Unterschied dass man ~4GHz beim X5650 mit Luft schaffen dürfte, 4,9GHz bei Haswell aber nicht.
> 
> So wie ich das gesehen habe brauchen die X5650-CPUs ja für 4GHz garnicht mal sooo viel Spannung.


 
Ja also bei 4Ghz will der schon 1,2V damit der stabil laeuft

auf 4,5Ghz bei 204 BCLK will er aber schon 1,35V 

Leider sind mehr als 204 BCLK nicht drinnen beim P6X58D-E und wenn ich auf 500 BCLK gehe ist de CPU Takt komischerweise auf 230Mhz (ich mach morgen ein BIld)

Aber ich konnte die CPU auch mal auf 1,4V betreiben und ist nicht kaputt


----------



## FTTH (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Leider sind mehr als 204 BCLK nicht drinnen beim P6X58D-E und wenn ich auf 500 BCLK gehe ist de CPU Takt komischerweise auf 230Mhz (ich mach morgen ein BIld)


Fühlt er sich dann auch nach 230 MHz an?


----------



## Knogle (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ne er sagt dann bios checksum error


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Wann kommt dein 6 Kerner?
> 
> Leider legt Heizwell ganz schoen zu



Mal sehen wann ich schwach werde 



Knogle schrieb:


> Der i7 4790k haengt @ 4,9Ghz den Xeon X5650 @4Ghz ab


 
Der 4790K ist ein richtig schönes Stück Hardware, vor allem, da die Wärmeleitpaste wieder etwas aufgewertet wurde. Selbst mit Z87/97 wäre er mir aber ehrlich gesagt zu teuer (auch wenn der Preis für die Leistung gut ist, wie ich finde). Naja in Sachen Single-Core Leistung und Energieeffizenz kommt da sowieso kaum etwas heran. Das einzige Manko am Sockel 1366 ist wirklich der teilweise nicht zu verachtende Energiehunger, vor allem manches Board allein saugt schon ganz schön am Netzteil.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Mit dem kleinen Unterschied dass man ~4GHz beim X5650 mit Luft schaffen dürfte, 4,9GHz bei Haswell aber nicht.



Unter Luft sollte das so bei ziemlich jedem X5650 machbar sein, allein wegen der 32nm Fertigung, selbst die "alten" 45nm Nehalems mit D0 Revision liefen ohne Probleme unter Luft ordentliche Taktraten.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> So wie ich das gesehen habe brauchen die X5650-CPUs ja für 4GHz garnicht mal sooo viel Spannung.



Also mein aktueller Xeon ist mit 1,2V zufrieden, 32nm versprechen da nochmal die ein oder andere mögliche Einsparung.


----------



## apfeldavid (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hallo zusammen, 

das passt zwar nicht ganz  zu den 6 core Xeons, aber es wurde hier ja schon nach dem Adapter gefragt von PCI-E 6Pin (Grafikkarte) auf EPS12V 8Pin. Ich habe nur ein Dual Quadcore System zusammengeschraubt, welches nicht übertacktet werden soll und in dem auch keine weitere Grafikkarte steckt. Es dient zum virtualisieren unter vmware esxi . Das System sollte sehr preiswert zusammengebaut werden und daher hab ich zu dem Adapter von Akasa gegriffen und nicht zu einem grösseren Netzteil oder eben gleich zu einem Servernetzteil, da dieses schlecht in mein Gehäuse einzubauen geht.


hier ein bild vom Adapter :
Bild: pcie_eps_adapter9bktn.jpg - abload.de
Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Netzteil Kabel/Adapter » Akasa 6-Pin PCIe zu 8-Pin EPS12V - Adapter-Kabel

Board: Supermicro X8DTi
CPU: 2x Xeon E5620 mit Intel Thermal Solution
RAM: 12x 4GB Hynix HMT151R7BFR4C-H9 PC3-10600R ECC REG
Gehäuse: Chieftec ? Big Tower
Hdd: keine, ESXI auf Usb Stick, VM über Netzwerk (ISCSI, OmniOs)

das System verbraucht unter Last (Prime95, IBT) ca. 280 Watt mit einem Coolermaster Silent Pro Gold 450W, welches ich auch für ausreichend halte . Wie sich das ganze nun verhält wenn man zusätzlich Grafikkarten zum Zocken oder Rendern einsetzt kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Es gibt ja Nt's mit mehreren Pci-E anschlüssen, möglicherweise reicht es dann auch noch für die 2. EPS12V Leitung auf dem Mainboard...

Ciao,
david


----------



## Knogle (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> das passt zwar nicht ganz  zu den 6 core Xeons, aber es wurde hier ja schon nach dem Adapter gefragt von PCI-E 6Pin (Grafikkarte) auf EPS12V 8Pin. Ich habe nur ein Dual Quadcore System zusammengeschraubt, welches nicht übertacktet werden soll und in dem auch keine weitere Grafikkarte steckt. Es dient zum virtualisieren unter vmware esxi . Das System sollte sehr preiswert zusammengebaut werden und daher hab ich zu dem Adapter von Akasa gegriffen und nicht zu einem grösseren Netzteil oder eben gleich zu einem Servernetzteil, da dieses schlecht in mein Gehäuse einzubauen geht.
> 
> ...


 Und ich kaempfe schon seit 1er WOche mit meinem Intel Board und der super sicheren Recovery Procedure 


Ich werde nun selbst paar Reperaturversuche starten , dannach melde ich mich mal


----------



## PiEpS (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also CPU und Board sind da. Jetzt müsste mich bloß mal die Lust zum umbauen bewegen. Aktuell hab ich auch nur 2x4 und 2x2 Ram-Module, startet der 1366er überhaupt wenn nicht alle 3 Channels belegt sind? Ram kauf ich mir erst nächsten Monat irgendwann. Achja und passt der Mugen 2 problemlos auf 1366? Den müsst ich ja auch erst von meinem Phenom runterreißen.


----------



## Knogle (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



PiEpS schrieb:


> Also CPU und Board sind da. Jetzt müsste mich bloß mal die Lust zum umbauen bewegen. Aktuell hab ich auch nur 2x4 und 2x2 Ram-Module, startet der 1366er überhaupt wenn nicht alle 3 Channels belegt sind? Ram kauf ich mir erst nächsten Monat irgendwann. Achja und passt der Mugen 2 problemlos auf 1366? Den müsst ich ja auch erst von meinem Phenom runterreißen.


 
Ja keine Sorge , dann laeuft die Kiste aber halt nur im Dual Channel


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

der läuft auch mit nur einem ramriegel


----------



## PiEpS (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hoffe mal die Bandbreite leidet bei 2 Riegeln nich so sehr und er rennt dem Phenom trotzdem davon. Zum Umbau werde ich aber wohl erst nächste Woche kommen. Nur im Stress hier.


----------



## Knogle (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



PiEpS schrieb:


> Hoffe mal die Bandbreite leidet bei 2 Riegeln nich so sehr und er rennt dem Phenom trotzdem davon. Zum Umbau werde ich aber wohl erst nächste Woche kommen. Nur im Stress hier.


 
Ja locker , der rennt sogar einem i7 4770k davon


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gute Review,
mit meinem X58 System komme ich annähernd auf die selben Energieverbrauchswerte. Da reißt es bei mir noch die GTX570 raus. Der Prozessor läuft bei 3GHz Norm, und 3,2GHz (mal geschätzt) Turbo. Battlefield 3 lief einwandfrei. Der Grafikkarte geschuldet lief CoD Ghost/ Watch Dogs etwas eingeschränkt mit der Grafik.


----------



## Aslinger (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

X79 User können sich als Übergangslösung einen Xeon 8 Kerner besorgen: Intel Xeon mit Prozessorkerne: 8-Core Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## apfeldavid (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

kleiner sechser für euch !!

Intel Xeon L5640 / 6x 2,26 GHz / SLBV8 Six-Core 6-Core 2.26 883436091480 | eBay


----------



## Knogle (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

70 sind auch kein Schnaeppchen 

@Aslinger: Ich denke niemand hat hier ein X79 Board


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wow,

ich bin wirklich überrascht, wie gut der Xeon mithalten konnte. 
Kennt irgendjemand empfehlenswerte Opterons von AMD (AM3 oder AM3+), die sowohl bei der Gamingleistung als auch in Anwendungen (Rendern) mithalten können?
Maximal wäre mir die CPU ca. 150€ (gebraucht) wert.
Oder ist selbst AMD bei den Server CPUs weit hinterher?

Edit: Nach kurzer Recherche habe ich selbst herausgefunden, dass AMD da nichts vernünftiges im Angebot hat.
Die besten Opterons setzen ja sowieso auf die "C" Sockel...
Und der Opteron 1389 (Suzuka) ist auch eher uninteressant, von den AM3+ Bulldozern ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## bingo88 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das sieht bei AMD eher schlecht aus, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung


----------



## Knogle (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Wow,
> 
> ich bin wirklich überrascht, wie gut der Xeon mithalten konnte.
> Kennt irgendjemand empfehlenswerte Opterons von AMD (AM3 oder AM3+), die sowohl bei der Gamingleistung als auch in Anwendungen (Rendern) mithalten können?
> ...


 
Der konnte nicht nur gut mithalten , sondern ueberholen!

Hier gibt es grade ein gutes Server Board ganz guenstig

Supermicro X8DT3 Dual Socket LGA 1366 5500/5600 Xeon DDR3 Server Motherboard | eBay


----------



## iGameKudan (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> 70 sind auch kein Schnaeppchen
> 
> @Aslinger: Ich denke niemand hat hier ein X79 Board



70€ sind in DE ein Schnäppchen - hier kosten ja sogar die X5650-CPUs ~110€.



Knogle schrieb:


> Der konnte nicht nur gut mithalten , sondern ueberholen!
> 
> Hier gibt es grade ein gutes Server Board ganz guenstig
> 
> Supermicro X8DT3 Dual Socket LGA 1366 5500/5600 Xeon DDR3 Server Motherboard | eBay


 

Ein AMD-Opteron hat zwar viele Threads/Kerne, hat aber genau dieselbe Schwäche wie die "normalen" FX-CPUs: Niedrige Leistung pro Takt/Modul/Thread. Und das Beste: Die Opterons takten sogar noch richtig schön langsam, damit sich der Stromverbrauch in Grenzen hält...

AMD Opteron mit Prozessorkerne: 12-Core/16-Core Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Die schnellsten Opterons takten mit 2,8GHz.  Allerdings halt mit dem Sockel G34 - und der ist ja mittlerweile uralt...

Sockel AM3(+)-Opterons gibt es laut Geizhals nur 3 - und die takten ebenfalls unglaublich langsam:

AMD Opteron mit Sockel: AM3+ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## apfeldavid (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

das sm brettchen ost aber nix für oc, ich hab das x8dti hier und hab nix im bios gefunden :/


----------



## Knogle (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> das sm brettchen ost aber nix für oc, ich hab das x8dti hier und hab nix im bios gefunden :/


 
Magste paar Sachen testen was ich auch mi tdem S5520HCR gestet habe? Dann koennen wir schauen ob da wenigstens was geht

Haste SetFSB , RWEverything und ein Manual zu dem Board?


----------



## apfeldavid (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

sorry, das soll in ein paar wochen lauffähig in den serverraum. da probier ich nun nix mehr mit oc aus


----------



## Knogle (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> sorry, das soll in ein paar wochen lauffähig in den serverraum. da probier ich nun nix mehr mit oc aus


 
Nun gut


----------



## Happy1337 (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wirklich schöner Artikel. Allerdings find ich auch ,dass bei der aktueller Preisentwicklung von s1366 nicht mehr viel P/L Tipp über bleibt ^^

mfg


----------



## NuVirus (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Happy1337 schrieb:


> Wirklich schöner Artikel. Allerdings find ich auch ,dass bei der aktueller Preisentwicklung von s1366 nicht mehr viel P/L Tipp über bleibt ^^
> 
> mfg



Wenn man bereits ein Board hat auf jedenfall


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. August 2014)

Wenn, dann mag das sein, wenn nicht, ist das Zhema fix in nem Bereich, wo auch 1150 neu hinkommt.


----------



## Knogle (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja 45 Euro pro CPU aus den USA sind doch ein gutes P/L Verhaeltnis


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das auf jeden Fall und mit OC haben sie ordentlich Dampf, aber ohne ein halbwegs taugliches Mainboard braucht man gar nicht erst anfangen zu investieren, da kommt man mit Sockel 1150 definitiv weiter.


----------



## Knogle (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Artikel hier scheint wohl einer der Top Themen hier zu sein


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wurde auch verdammt Zeit, dass der Trend im PCGHX ankommt  
In den USA läuft der run auf Westmere bereits seit letztem Sommer, ich hab im September 13 meinen L5639 geholt und bin jetzt mit einem X5650@4,4GHz sehr zufrieden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem an eurem späten Einstieg ist, dass die Phase der Unwissenheit schon lange vorbei ist und die Preise für 1366-boards sehr stark gestiegen sind. 
Ein sehr guter Deal kann es aber auch jetzt noch sein.


----------



## Knogle (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja , aber der Preis pendelt sich nun stabil auf 150-200 Euro fuer gute Boards ein


----------



## NuVirus (1. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ja , aber der Preis pendelt sich nun stabil auf 150-200 Euro fuer gute Boards ein



Meinst du jetzt für ein Single oder 2-CPU Board


----------



## Knogle (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Single CPU Boards

Habe meinen Xeon X5650 nun auf 4,5Ghz laufen , am CPU Clock skew , UCLK und vielen anderen Sachen rumgefummelt , und nun komme ich in CB 15 zwar auf 1151 Punkte aber in Prime95 ises nicht stabil


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die guten boards von Asus ROG/WS und EVGA sind schon jetzt kaum mehr zu bekommen. Hab zum Glück noch zwei, aber ich hätte nie mein EVGA verkaufen sollen.

SR-2 sind leider kaum mehr zu bekommen, wenn mal eins auftaucht geht es selten unter 500€ weg.


----------



## Knogle (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Die guten boards von Asus ROG/WS und EVGA sind schon jetzt kaum mehr zu bekommen. Hab zum Glück noch zwei, aber ich hätte nie mein EVGA verkaufen sollen.
> 
> SR-2 sind leider kaum mehr zu bekommen, wenn mal eins auftaucht geht es selten unter 500€ weg.


 
P6T und P6X58D-E und P6X58D Premium gibts momentan ganz ganz viele

SR-2 auch aber die kosten dann meist ueber 1200 Dollar


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit den "normalen" Asus ist aber leider nicht so viel OC drin, wie mit der WS und ROG-Serie. Für die 200MHz BCLK wird es reichen, aber wer stabil mehr haben will muss schon viel Glück haben.

Mitlerweile wirkt es unglaublich, dass SR-2 mal für unter 300€ weggegangen sind.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

SR-2 wurde mal direkt im EVGA Shop für 240,- verkauft.
Und wie ich schon geschrieben habe läuft mein Standart P6T mit 220 BCLK. Ist also nicht nötig überteuerte Boards zu kaufen.
Die Unterschiede sind marginal wie USB 3.0 oder SATA 3.0 oder bessere/andere Verteilung von PCI-e 2.0 aber ansonsten macht es wenig Unterschied für´s OC.

OT: Mein Prolimatech Genesis ist angekommen. X5650 ist geschliffen sowie der Boden vom Genesis. Phobya LM2 ist auch drauf. Mit den selben Lüftern (nur einer am Tower) macht es einen Unterschied von 21°C zum alten Kühler. Wenn die 140mm Lüfter da sind, gehts ans OCen. 
Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. August 2014)

Happy1337 schrieb:


> Wirklich schöner Artikel. Allerdings find ich auch ,dass bei der aktueller Preisentwicklung von s1366 nicht mehr viel P/L Tipp über bleibt ^^
> 
> mfg



Wenn man natürlich ein Board bereits hat. Darum geht's doch hier. 



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Mit den "normalen" Asus ist aber leider nicht so viel OC drin, wie mit der WS und ROG-Serie. Für die 200MHz BCLK wird es reichen, aber wer stabil mehr haben will muss schon viel Glück haben.



Wieso? Bin mit meinem Board auch locker auf über 4 GHZ gekommen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. August 2014)

Da bin ich froh, daß die Gigabyte damals so miese oc-Bewertungen gesammelt haben 

Die gehen preislich.
Und mehr oc ist in 99% der Fälle eh unnötig.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wieso? Bin mit meinem Board auch locker auf über 4 GHZ gekommen.


Klar, wenn man X5650 oder höher hat reichen auch 200MHz, aber für nen L5639 oder ähnliches ist ein board, das über 220 macht schon nett 
Wem reichen schon 4GHz bei solchen schönen Chips


----------



## Knogle (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Da bin ich froh, daß die Gigabyte damals so miese oc-Bewertungen gesammelt haben
> 
> Die gehen preislich.
> Und mehr oc ist in 99% der Fälle eh unnötig.


 
Warum kommen alle mit ihren P6Ts immer auf ueber 210Mhz?

Bei meinen beiden P6X58D-E Boards ist bei 204 Schluss , dann gibts nen BIOS Checksum Error


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein P6T6WS macht auch 225MHz   24/7 stabil mit RAM-Vollbestückung, aber drüber muss ich dann schon mit diversen Spannungen spielen oder auf 3 Module gehen. RAM scheint generell großen Einfluss auf die Dinger zu haben.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. August 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man X5650 oder höher hat reichen auch 200MHz, aber für nen L5639 oder ähnliches ist ein board, das über 220 macht schon nett
> Wem reichen schon 4GHz bei solchen schönen Chips



Achsooooo...sorry falsch gelesen. ^^
Aber ja stimmt schon.


----------



## Knogle (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was kann ich denn machen um ueber 204 zu gehen? 

/E: bei meinem 2ten P6X58D hab ichs hingekriegt jedoch musste ich die CPU differential amplitude anpassen und CPU Spannung auf 1,41V


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mehr PCIe-Takt kann helfen zu stabilisieren, bei mir war 108MHz am stabilsten. Spread Spectrums alle ausschalten, PLL musste ich irgendwann auf 1,85 heben und die IOH auf 1,20 zu setzen kam mir auch etwas stabiler vor.
Beim RAM auch beachten, dass die UCLK mindestens das Doppelte des RAM-Taktes betragen sollte und auch der QPI irgendwann am Ende ist. Wenn der Takt reicht, kannst du über die clock skews versuchen noch möglichst viel rauszuholen, aber das nervt und dauert.

Ach ja, mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass höhere RAM-Taktraten nur mit CPU-OC stabil laufen. Wenn mein X5650 auf Standardtakt läuft, krieg ich mit meinen Dominator GT nicht mal 1600C9 stabil, selbst wenn ich nur drei Riegel nutze.
Bei 4,4GHz auf der CPU kriege ich auch 2000C8 ohne weitere Experimente hin, trotz Vollbestückung.


----------



## Knogle (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Mehr PCIe-Takt kann helfen zu stabilisieren, bei mir war 108MHz am stabilsten. Spread Spectrums alle ausschalten, PLL musste ich irgendwann auf 1,85 heben und die IOH auf 1,20 zu setzen kam mir auch etwas stabiler vor.
> Beim RAM auch beachten, dass die UCLK mindestens das Doppelte des RAM-Taktes betragen sollte und auch der QPI irgendwann am Ende ist. Wenn der Takt reicht, kannst du über die clock skews versuchen noch möglichst viel rauszuholen, aber das nervt und dauert.
> 
> Ach ja, mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass höhere RAM-Taktraten nur mit CPU-OC stabil laufen. Wenn mein X5650 auf Standardtakt läuft, krieg ich mit meinen Dominator GT nicht mal 1600C9 stabil, selbst wenn ich nur drei Riegel nutze.
> Bei 4,4GHz auf der CPU kriege ich auch 2000C8 ohne weitere Experimente hin, trotz Vollbestückung.


 
Habe auch 2200 bei meinem 1333er Kingston RAM @ 2.0V stabil hingekriegt

Ja das mit dem Clock Skew hasse ich

Habe den nun auf 4,95Ghz bei 225Mhz BCLK aber ich kann nicht in Windows rein weil er dann immer sagte KERNEL_MODE_TRAP oder sowas und das Bootlogo bei Windows 8 erscheint nicht


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hört sich für mich an, als wärst du am Ende von dem, was ohne Kälteskalierung drin ist. 
Wie viel VCore und VQPI gibst du und mit was kühlst du? 

Für 5GHz brauchst du schon recht kühle Temperaturen, Luft und Wasser im August ist da nicht so das Optimum


----------



## Knogle (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich an, als wärst du am Ende von dem, was ohne Kälteskalierung drin ist.
> Wie viel VCore und VQPI gibst du und mit was kühlst du?
> 
> Für 5GHz brauchst du schon recht kühle Temperaturen, Luft und Wasser im August ist da nicht so das Optimum


 
VCore 1,41V und QPI Spannung 1,38V

Ich kuehle mit einem Alpenfoehn Brocken 2 mit einem 7400RPM Delta Luefter und Graphit Waermeleitpaste


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. August 2014)

Edit:
Ups, mal aktuallisieren vorm antworten


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn du das mit 1,41V stabil kriegen würdest, hättest du einen sehr, sehr, sehr guten Westmere. 
Meiner geht schon ziemlich gut, aber wirklich Linx/Primestable kriege ich mit 1,4V nur ~4,5-4,6GHz. 

Willst du nur schnell die Grenze nach oben ausloten, oder soll das stabil werden?

1,38V QPI ist schon ne Menge, ich komm mit 1,3V locker auf 225MHz. Sicher, dass da nicht weniger geht? Wäre ja unschön, sich wegen sowas das board zu brutzeln.
2V auf dem RAM heizt dem IMC auch ordentlich ein und damit der CPU, da könntest du noch bisschen was drehen.


----------



## Knogle (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Wenn du das mit 1,41V stabil kriegen würdest, hättest du einen sehr, sehr, sehr guten Westmere.
> Meiner geht schon ziemlich gut, aber wirklich Linx/Primestable kriege ich mit 1,4V nur ~4,5-4,6GHz.
> 
> Willst du nur schnell die Grenze nach oben ausloten, oder soll das stabil werden?
> ...


 

Habe mal QPI auf 1,35V runtergedreht und DRAM Bus Spannung auf 1,90V

VCore lief bei 4,5Ghz @ 1,35V stabil , jedoch will er nun bei 4,95Ghz irgendwie mehr

Habe nun hoeher drehen koennen den BCLK mit mehr QPI Spannung und PCIe Takt und CPU differential amplitude auf 229 also insgesammt nun auf ca. 5050 GHz bei 1,42VCore

Wie hoch darf ich bei dem Westmere gehen ohne Schaden zu nehmen?

1,35V ist ja angeblich schon das maximum

Jedoch meldet Windoof beim Start immernoch KERNEL_MODE_TRAP , warum auch immer

Mag Windows kein so hohen BCLK?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich kenne genug Leute, die ihre Westmere/Gulftown seit Jahren mit 1,4-1,45V quälen, ohne starke Abnutzungserscheinungen zu bemerken. Ich denke mit guter Kühlung ist es okay, auch im Alltag über 1,35V zu gehen.

Warte, warst du mit den 5GHz jetzt schon in windows oder nicht? Bis zum boot kann ich mir auch anzeigen lassen was ich will, das ist recht egal. 
Solltest du wirklich stabil reingekommen sein, hast du entweder nen Anzeigebug oder den besten X5650, der mir bisher untergekommen ist 

Um bei 5GHz auch nur ins Windows booten zu können, brauchen die meisten mindestens 1,55V oder Minusgrade, schlechtere eher mehr. 
Windows ist dein BCLK egal, dein System wird nur zu instabil, wenn du diesen Fehler bekommst.


----------



## Knogle (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich kenne genug Leute, die ihre Westmere/Gulftown seit Jahren mit 1,4-1,45V quälen, ohne starke Abnutzungserscheinungen zu bemerken. Ich denke mit guter Kühlung ist es okay, auch im Alltag über 1,35V zu gehen.
> 
> Warte, warst du mit den 5GHz jetzt schon in windows oder nicht? Bis zum boot kann ich mir auch anzeigen lassen was ich will, das ist recht egal.
> Solltest du wirklich stabil reingekommen sein, hast du entweder nen Anzeigebug oder den besten X5650, der mir bisher untergekommen ist
> ...


 
Aber ich bin mir sicher , bei 1,55V ist der durch  Vielleicht schaff ich dann aber noch den Boot 

Also mich wundert wie einige ihre X5660!!! hier bei 1,06V stabil auf 4,3Ghz kriegen (apfeldavid)

Also ich werde mal den Takt ein bisschen senken

Mein Luefter dreht leider immer auf 7400RPM auf und das ist extrem unangenehm aufgrund der 89dba die das Ding haben soll

UCLK nun testweise auf 5200Mhz bei 2500Mhz RAM Takt @2,1V DRAM Bus Spannung


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dass 4,3GHz mir 1,06V stabil laufen bezweifel ich mal ganz frech, bis ich screenshots von wenigstens einer halben Stunde prime sehe, deathshot =/= stabil. 
Spannungen von CPU-Z Validierungen zu beziehen ist immer sehr riskant, ich hatte angeblich auch mal 1,1V bei einem Core2Duo bei über 5GHz, real waren über 1,6.

Also deine 2,1V auf dem RAM würden mir mehr Angst machen als 1,55V auf der CPU  Vor allem bei bloßer Luftkühlung. 
Ich übertakte hier unter Wasser mit Lüftern bei 600RPM, Deltas tu ich mir nicht mal unter DICE an, du Masochist 

Das RAM-Optimum für die 1366-Plattform wird meist bei ~ 2100MHz C7 gesehen, mit Hypers oder guten Powerchip geht das ganz gut.


----------



## Knogle (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Da haschte 

CPU-Z Validator 4.0

Das ist von Apfeldavid

Bei Windows komm ich mti 5200Mhz UCLK @ 4,8Ghz bei 1,35V rein , aber wenn ich IntelBurnTest starten will kackt er schon beim Doppelklick auf die Verknuepfung ab


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, die Validierung hab ich schon gesehen. Naja, ich kann auch mit 1V nen screen bei 4GHz machen, aber stabil ist was anderes 

Wenn du nen Delta bei 7400RPM dafür laufen lässt war das bei dir aber sowieso nur ein Experiment und nichts, was stabil werden sollte, oder?


----------



## Knogle (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ja, die Validierung hab ich schon gesehen. Naja, ich kann auch mit 1V nen screen bei 4GHz machen, aber stabil ist was anderes
> 
> Wenn du nen Delta bei 7400RPM dafür laufen lässt war das bei dir aber sowieso nur ein Experiment und nichts, was stabil werden sollte, oder?


 
Naja stabil waere schon schoen  

Moechte 1200 Punkte im Cinebench knacken

Den Delta habe ich immer drinnen aber der dreht sonst nicht so auf


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na das müsste machbar sein, mit ~4,75GHz sollte das drin sein.


----------



## Stoffel01 (1. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> @Aslinger: Ich denke niemand hat hier ein X79 Board



Doooooch es gibt hier auch X79 Mitleser  Verfolge den Thread schon eine ganze Weile. Wobei mir ein 8 Kerner für S2011 dann doch ein bisschen zu kostenintensiv wäre


----------



## Knogle (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mach mal bitte einen Cinebench R15


----------



## Stoffel01 (1. August 2014)

Wer ich oder Apfel?^^


----------



## Knogle (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du


----------



## Stoffel01 (1. August 2014)

Muss ich jetzt extra nochmal aufstehen und den Rechner einschalten? ...na gut xD

Edit: komm hier nur auf 1050 pff
Edit2: nochmal ein bisschen nachgeholfen ;D 1234 cb


----------



## apfeldavid (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

kurze aufklärung. ich hab wohl das schlechteste brett (msi pro e) hier und der vcore ist definiv nicht so gering, das ist ein bug in der anzeige oder so..
mein x5660 oder das brett geht leider nur bis 180Mhz und ich hab den multi nicht fest drin und auch den turbo aktiviert, daher das nette aussehende ergebniss. der turbo scheint ja nicht für alle kerne zu gelten, daher geht meiner dann unter prime auf 3790 und hat glaube einen vcore von 1,275....das läuft aber stabil.

Edit:
bin jetzt bei 187hz, aber die Temps gehen nun auf 81 Grad unter Prime.
ist ein bischen warm für meinen mugen 4 oder?

edit2: jetzt bin ich doch noch ein bischen auf neue rekorde heiss gewesen....
vcore unter last : 1,28 - 1,30, mugen jetzt mit 2. lüfter und 71grad
http://abload.de/image.php?img=x5660_4000y2xro.jpg

gn8,
david


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn du alles richtig einstellst müsstest du einen Multi von 23 verwenden können (EDIT: Auf allen Kernen, auch unter prime). Dazu muss sowohl der Turbo, als auch C1E und High-TDP-Turbo aktiviert sein. Je nach board auch manche C-States. 
Wie genau das alles bei MSI heißt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, so eins hatte ich nie.

81°C bei einem Mugen sind wirklich etwas viel für einen Westmere. Ich hätte dem Kühler schon zugetraut, bei 1,275V die CPU bei unter 70°C zu halten.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. August 2014)

Morgen kommt mein Gigabyte X58A-UD7 mit einem vorläufigem i7 920 an, ich bin gespannt was das Board an Referenztakt schafft... 

Hoffentlich reicht 1333er-RAM aber zum OC...  Und nicht wie beim Sockel775 wo sogar 800er-RAM eher Meh war....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. August 2014)

Kudan reicht definitiv.

Zum Thema mugen:
Der zweite Lüfter ist wichtig, da die Lamellen sehr dicht beieinander liegen. Ansonsten ist der anpressdruck ggf. nicht top.
Ausserdem ist der Mugen ja Plan unten, dass müssen 1366 CPUs aber auf dem IHS nicht sein...


----------



## Knogle (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Kudan reicht definitiv.
> 
> Zum Thema mugen:
> Der zweite Lüfter ist wichtig, da die Lamellen sehr dicht beieinander liegen. Ansonsten ist der anpressdruck ggf. nicht top.
> Ausserdem ist der Mugen ja Plan unten, dass müssen 1366 CPUs aber auf dem IHS nicht sein...


 
Er kann sich ja auch nen Delta holen


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Er kann sich ja auch nen Delta holen



Mach ich auch demnächst. Für meinen Radiator


----------



## Knogle (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Mach ich auch demnächst. Für meinen Radiator


 
Da ist einmal mein Finger reingekommen  aber nicht bei voller Drehzahl


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Da ist einmal mein Finger reingekommen  aber nicht bei voller Drehzahl



War bestimmt angenehm. Zumindest für einen Moment um andere Schmerzen auszublenden


----------



## Knogle (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> War bestimmt angenehm. Zumindest für einen Moment um andere Schmerzen auszublenden


 
Der hat sich richtig schoen ins Fleisch geschnitten ^^ Ist erst nach 2 Monaten richtig verheilt


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Der hat sich richtig schoen ins Fleisch geschnitten ^^ Ist erst nach 2 Monaten richtig verheilt



Ok. Ich brauch so n Ding  schick mir mal bitte n Link


----------



## Knogle (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So einen Original Fans Delta 12VDC 60x60x25MM 6800 RPM AFB0612EH | eBay in 120mm


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich werde dann mal öfter auf Ebay schauen. Ich will so ein Ding


----------



## Knogle (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Ich werde dann mal öfter auf Ebay schauen. Ich will so ein Ding


 
Viel Spass mit 89db 

Bei mir war so ein Gitter da drauf aber das habe ich abgemacht damit ich immer wieder Gegenstaende in den Luefter halten kann


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Viel Spass mit 89db
> 
> Bei mir war so ein Gitter da drauf aber das habe ich abgemacht damit ich immer wieder Gegenstaende in den Luefter halten kann


 

HAHA, ich glaube wir verstehen uns


----------



## Knogle (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der ist auch super

Jou Jye 12 cm PC-Gehäuselüfter Turbo PWM gesteuert | eBay

Den habe ich in meinem anderen Xeon System , da halte ich auch immer gerne Sachen rein


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich bestell mir glaub ich mal so einen 40mm Lüfter mit 13k RPM für 4€ xD damit kann man bestimmt auch Spaß haben


----------



## Knogle (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Link Bitte


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dein Ernst?    

Delta FFB0412SHN DC12V 3Pin 13000rpm High Speed Ball Bearing Fan/ Lüfter 40x28mm | eBay


----------



## bingo88 (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So so, Sachen in den Lüfter halten  Je nachdem, was das für Sachen sind, kann sich da auch mal ein Lüferblatt lösen. Bei 13k RPM kann das böse ins Auge gehen


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich kann euch nur die aktuelle PCGH ans Herzen legen, gleich zwei Artikel in denen 1366er Hardware getestet wird. Und ich kann soviel sagen - die hats echt noch drauf


----------



## Dan23 (2. August 2014)

Aslinger schrieb:


> X79 User können sich als Übergangslösung einen Xeon 8 Kerner besorgen: Intel Xeon mit Prozessorkerne: 8-Core Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


Schön und Gut der 8-Kerner, aber da geht nix mit OC per BCLK und freien Multi gibts auch nicht. 
Außerdem geht es hier um die Power die der S1366 heute noch abliefert.


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> So so, Sachen in den Lüfter halten  Je nachdem, was das für Sachen sind, kann sich da auch mal ein Lüferblatt lösen. Bei 13k RPM kann das böse ins Auge gehen


 
Dafür hab ich meine uralten EBM Papst Lüfter mit Metalllüfterblättern xD


----------



## bingo88 (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Metallschrapnelle sind ja noch viel besser ^^

Wenn man was sägen will, dann nimmt man ne Säge 
Erinnert mich jetzt irgendwie an den Typen, der an meinem alten Arbeitsplatz mal den Baum gefällt hat. Wie der mit der Säge umgegangen ist, da hab ich eigentlich nur drauf gewartet, dass der sich noch ins Bein sägt.


----------



## Knogle (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Metallschrapnelle sind ja noch viel besser ^^
> 
> Wenn man was sägen will, dann nimmt man ne Säge
> Erinnert mich jetzt irgendwie an den Typen, der an meinem alten Arbeitsplatz mal den Baum gefällt hat. Wie der mit der Säge umgegangen ist, da hab ich eigentlich nur drauf gewartet, dass der sich noch ins Bein sägt.


 
13k RPM auf 120mm waeren mir lieber 


Ich hol mir mal so einen nmb Luefter


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN_1CLYpnEM


----------



## bingo88 (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie wärs denn mit so einem (Gehörschutz wär nicht schlecht): Ametek MAX 35000 Hochleistungs Lüfter - YouTube


----------



## Knogle (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit so einem (Gehörschutz wär nicht schlecht): Ametek MAX 35000 Hochleistungs Lüfter - YouTube


 
Gibts denn Luefter mit ueber 6000 RPM die man via Molex Stecker im PC nutzen kann???


----------



## bingo88 (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Diese kleinen 40mm Quirle aus Racks schaffen 8k RPM, gibt auch welche mit 3 Pin Molex. Die sind aber halt so klein ^^


----------



## Knogle (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Diese kleinen 40mm Quirle aus Racks schaffen 8k RPM, gibt auch welche mit 3 Pin Molex. Die sind aber halt so klein ^^


 
Welcher ist denn der lauteste Luefter den du kennst?

Mein Joujye schafft leider nur 69db und der Delta nur 89

Gehts noch lauter?


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Welcher ist denn der lauteste Luefter den du kennst?
> 
> Mein Joujye schafft leider nur 69db und der Delta nur 89
> 
> Gehts noch lauter?


----------



## bingo88 (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Keine Ahnung, mit der objektiven Lautstärke habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt. Vom Geräusch-Gefühl her würde ich sagen, dieser 400 Hz Lüfter aus dem Video ist schon ziemlich fies.


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSllkFWVhJI so. Das wird nachgebaut xD

Knoggi? Gibt mir mal die genaue Bezeichnung von deinem Delta


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

... und ich sitze hier bei 600RPM auf den Noiseblockern am Radiator


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> ... und ich sitze hier bei 600RPM auf den Noiseblockern am Radiator


 
Oller Langweiler


----------



## Aslinger (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Dan23 schrieb:


> Schön und Gut der 8-Kerner, aber da geht nix mit OC per BCLK und freien Multi gibts auch nicht.
> Außerdem geht es hier um die Power die der S1366 heute noch abliefert.



Jep, merke ich auch nach über 5 Jahren Nutzung. Der X99 und Haswell-E kommt mir trotzdem ins Haus. 
Der S1366 bleibt dann das 2. Sys. Der bleibt wie er ist und nur die Titan Black kommt raus. Der Rest alles neu. Wird ein Vermögen kosten, aber mir wurscht, das Papiergeld wird eh immer weniger wert.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich wette mit dir, dass ich trotzdem bessere Temps habe, und das ohne gehörschutz 
Wie gesagt, diese Dinger tu ich mir nicht mal bei Sessions mit DICE an, dazu braucht man masochistische Veranlagungen 



> aber mir wurscht, das Papiergeld wird eh immer weniger wert.


Xeons und 1366-boards als neue stabile Wertanlage? ^^


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich wette mit dir, dass ich trotzdem bessere Temps habe, und das ohne gehörschutz
> Wie gesagt, diese Dinger tu ich mir nicht mal bei Sessions mit DICE an, dazu braucht man masochistische Veranlagungen


 
  wobei in meiner KoKü waren auch ein paar laute...aber sicher nicht soo laut xD


----------



## Knogle (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSllkFWVhJI so. Das wird nachgebaut xD
> 
> Knoggi? Gibt mir mal die genaue Bezeichnung von deinem Delta


 
Bin gerade zu faul den auszubauen ^^ Habe aber nun einen anderen Delta da

DETLA FFB0812UHE


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. August 2014)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Jep, merke ich auch nach über 5 Jahren Nutzung. Der X99 und Haswell-E kommt mir trotzdem ins Haus.
> Der S1366 bleibt dann das 2. Sys. Der bleibt wie er ist und nur die Titan Black kommt raus. Der Rest alles neu. Wird ein Vermögen kosten, aber mir wurscht, das Papiergeld wird eh immer weniger wert.



Kann man nicht bei x79 teils den strap setzen, so dass die CPU blck 133/166/200 hat und der Rest weiter 100?
Meine mal was zu gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Für die Lärmbelästigung mit Kokü hätte mich meine Familie schon längst gesteinigt, daher blieb daheim nichts anderes als DICE übrig  Macht mir aber ohnehin mehr Spaß.

Mal @topic, ich hab endlich Wasserkühler für mein P6T6 gefunden (bei einem Franzosen, und ich kann kein Französisch  ), dann kann ich demnächst mal gucken ob schon Wasser für Verbesserungen beim BCLK reicht, oder ob es da härterer Geschütze bedarf.



> Kann man nicht bei x79 teils den strap setzen


Bei den i7 ja, aber die Xeons laufen damit nicht.


----------



## Aslinger (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich wette mit dir, dass ich trotzdem bessere Temps habe, und das ohne gehörschutz
> Wie gesagt, diese Dinger tu ich mir nicht mal bei Sessions mit DICE an, dazu braucht man masochistische Veranlagungen
> 
> 
> Xeons und 1366-boards als neue stabile Wertanlage? ^^



Jep, werde ich mir auch vorsichtshalber holen als Ersatz für den 920er. Der X5660 wirds dann werden. Ob er stabil auf meinem Rev. 1.0 X58 UD5 drauf laufen wird, kA. Habe da noch nix gefunden. Der i7 970-990X soll jedenfalls einwandfrei laufen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auf Xtremesystems und im Kingpin-Forum hatten afaik mehrere Leute ihre L5639 auf UD5 und UD7 laufen. 
Wenn so ein Exot geht, sollte ein X5660 auch gehen.


----------



## Aslinger (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der S1366 bleibt jedenfalls und wird nicht verkauft. Habe ja noch mein altes Athlon XP-M 2600 Sys mit der seltenen Gainward Bliss 7800 GS AGP 512MB und einen PIII 500@560 Katmai im Einsatz. 

Beim X99 kosten 4x 8GB DDR4 3000 von Crucial um die 840€, ui das wird teuer werden.


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Bin gerade zu faul den auszubauen ^^ Habe aber nun einen anderen Delta da
> 
> DETLA FFB0812UHE


 
Hätte ja einen ins Auge gefasst...aber 25€ sind mir zum "spielen" dann doch n bissl viel


----------



## iGameKudan (2. August 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Auf Xtremesystems und im Kingpin-Forum hatten afaik mehrere Leute ihre L5639 auf UD5 und UD7 laufen.
> Wenn so ein Exot geht, sollte ein X5660 auch gehen.



Kommt auch auf die Revision an, von dem UD7 gibt es ja 2. Laut dem Gigabyte-Support soll nur die Rev2.0 zu Westmere kompatibel sein, was an einigen Änderungen an der Spannungsversorgung liegen soll.

Allerdings steht im Luxx-Forum in der Liste der Gulftown/Westmere kompatiblen Boards auch das UD7 - kompatibel als Rev1.0 zu Gulftown UND Westmere.


----------



## Aslinger (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe ein X58 UD5 Rev. 1.0

Kein X58A, welches die letzte Serie war!


----------



## iGameKudan (2. August 2014)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/kompatible-gulftown-westmere-ep-boards-699837.html

Scheint zwar nicht ganz vollständig zu sein, aber als grober Richtwert kann man die Liste nutzen.


----------



## Knogle (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nicht mehr weit und dieses Thema ist Platz 1 hier in dem Bereich 

Muss nur noch angepinnt werden :p


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Leider gehör ich nicht wirklich zu euch haha  aber vielleicht kommt ja noch ein 2. System .

Der Thread hat auf jeden Fall schon mehr Resonanz als manches angepinnte Thema hier.

und btw Knoggi: Ich hab mir eben so n Lüfter bestellt. Ich konnte es nicht lassen .


----------



## Knogle (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Leider gehör ich nicht wirklich zu euch haha  aber vielleicht kommt ja noch ein 2. System .
> 
> Der Thread hat auf jeden Fall schon mehr Resonanz als manches angepinnte Thema hier.
> 
> und btw Knoggi: Ich hab mir eben so n Lüfter bestellt. Ich konnte es nicht lassen .


 
Welchen haste dir bestellt Stoffi?


----------



## iGameKudan (2. August 2014)

Sicher den 400Hz-Lüfter.... :>


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

http://media.digikey.com/pdf/Data Sheets/Delta PDFs/PFC1212DE-F00.pdf den hier  Ich habe nach dem lautesten auf Ebay gesucht  man hätte zwar auch bei einem normalen Lüfter das Lager beschädigen können, aber damit hätte man sicher nicht so viel Spaß xD.

@iGameKudan: Wenn es den für 12V gäbe, dann sicher  

so. Jetzt erstmal ne Runde LoL daddeln


----------



## Knogle (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> http://media.digikey.com/pdf/Data Sheets/Delta PDFs/PFC1212DE-F00.pdf den hier  Ich habe nach dem lautesten auf Ebay gesucht  man hätte zwar auch bei einem normalen Lüfter das Lager beschädigen können, aber damit hätte man sicher nicht so viel Spaß xD.
> 
> @iGameKudan: Wenn es den für 12V gäbe, dann sicher
> 
> so. Jetzt erstmal ne Runde LoL daddeln


 

Wenn du ne Unwucht erzeugst wird der Delta richtig richtig laut


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Wenn du ne Unwucht erzeugst wird der Delta richtig richtig laut


 
Was tust du mit dem armen Lüfter ?


----------



## Knogle (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSllkFWVhJI so. Das wird nachgebaut xD
> 
> Knoggi? Gibt mir mal die genaue Bezeichnung von deinem Delta


 


Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Was tust du mit dem armen Lüfter ?


 

Der soll moeglichst laut werden


----------



## bingo88 (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hmm, wie wär's dann mit so einem benzinmotorbetriebenen Hochleistungslüfter wie die Feuerwehr ihn einsetzt? Laut dürfte der sein ^^


----------



## iGameKudan (2. August 2014)

Oder den 388W-Lüfter kaufen den die PCGH getestet hat - inklusive 48V-Netzteil.


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Der soll moeglichst laut werden


 
Langsam machst du mir Angst 

Edit: Ich muss mir auch noch so einen 40mm Lüfter holen um die Warme Luft von meiner 7990 aus dem Case zu bekommen  scheiß Axiallüfter...


----------



## Knogle (3. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe gerade nen 5,4k RPM Luefter gekillt 



Zu den Xeons

Mit dem PCIe Takt kann man einiges rausholen


----------



## Stoffel01 (3. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Habe gerade nen 5,4k RPM Luefter gekillt


 
Hoffentlich auf Video


----------



## Knogle (3. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ne leider nicht^^

Hab Zuckerwuerfel reingehalten und dann wr kaputt


----------



## Stoffel01 (3. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ne leider nicht^^
> 
> Hab Zuckerwuerfel reingehalten und dann wr kaputt


 
Zuckerwürfel   ohne Worte


----------



## Knogle (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Man goennt sich ja sonst nichts 

Demnaechst kommt bei mir erstmal ein Supermicro Board ins Haus

Habe mir nun 2 neue Xeon X5650 CPUs gekauft


----------



## apfeldavid (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

was zahlste denn nun genau für so einen xeon aus usa? also inkl versand  und allem drum und dran...


----------



## Knogle (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ca. 60-65 inkl. Versand etc.


----------



## Wolf77 (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

gibts da nen link dazu ?
Ich finde den 5650er nur um 100-140€ in der bucht 

Eigentlich wollte ich ja auf X79 wechseln wenn im september 2011v3 kommt aber nachdem ich mir den thread hier angesehen habe wirds wohl 1366 da es 1. billiger und 2. lustiger ist  wollte sowieso schon immer mal so "oldschool" oc per bclk betreiben

Als board wäre ein rampage iii extreme ne gute wahl oder?


----------



## iGameKudan (4. August 2014)

Knogle wohnt in England, da sind die Wechselkurse halt so gut... 

Praktisch kommt man in DE kaum unter 100€ weg.


----------



## Knogle (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Knogle wohnt in England, da sind die Wechselkurse halt so gut...
> 
> Praktisch kommt man in DE kaum unter 100€ weg.


 
Bin nun schon seit 4 Wochen in DE und ich bleibe auch noch ne Weile 

Habe die hier gekauft und auch hier her liefern lassen 


Intel Xeon X5650 2.66 GHz Six-Core SLBV3 Processor (Grade A) 0675901039147 | eBay

Mach Preisvorschlag 65 Dollar


----------



## Wolf77 (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Knogle (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe nun mein Ziel erreicht 

5,05Ghz stabil @1,5VCore

Habe auch 5,1 erreicht @1,6VCore war mir aber zuviel fuer Lueftkuehlung weil der sich immer abgeschaltet hat 

Nun auch 1350 im Cinebench , ich mach nachher ein Bild


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. August 2014)

Hui, der fliegende 6er.
Mir wären die 1,5v zwar zu viel, aber 5GHz ist ne ansage.
Das dürfte selbst bei Singlethread noch mächtig was bringen.
Bitte auch den Singlethread Wert Posten.


----------



## Knogle (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hui, der fliegende 6er.
> Mir wären die 1,5v zwar zu viel, aber 5GHz ist ne ansage.
> Das dürfte selbst bei Singlethread noch mächtig was bringen.
> Bitte auch den Singlethread Wert Posten.


 
186  bei 200W Stromverbrauch fuer die CPU


----------



## Stoffel01 (4. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Habe nun mein Ziel erreicht
> 
> 5,05Ghz stabil @1,5VCore
> 
> ...



Respekt! 100 Punkte mehr als ich mit meinem 3930k@4,9ghz. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die alten Teile wirklich noch so verdammt stark sein können!


----------



## Knogle (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Respekt! 100 Punkte mehr als ich mit meinem 3930k@4,9ghz. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die alten Teile wirklich noch so verdammt stark sein können!


 
Ja das hat mich schon anfangs verwundert bei den 3,68-4Ghz und damit schon mindestens 1000 Punkte


Also hat die 8 Jahre alte Nehalem Architektur noch was drauf in dieser 5 Jahre alten CPU 

Habe mein System aber nun wieder auf 3,4Ghz laufen , die Spannungen waren mir doch zu hoch


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. August 2014)

Jetzt wäre noch der Singlethreadwert von nem 4790k bei 4,4GHz und höher interessant.
Aber ein 5GHz x5650 dürfte heute noch zu dem stärksten zählen, was man sich privat in den PC stecken kann 

Die CPU würde ich ja gerne mal bei mir testen


----------



## Knogle (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Jetzt wäre noch der Singlethreadwert von nem 4790k bei 4,4GHz und höher interessant.
> Aber ein 5GHz x5650 dürfte heute noch zu dem stärksten zählen, was man sich privat in den PC stecken kann
> 
> Die CPU würde ich ja gerne mal bei mir testen


 
Dann kauf dir doch eine  45 Euro fuer nen X5650 ist auch nicht die Welt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. August 2014)

Wer sagt mir denn, dass der 5GHz macht 

Ausserdem, Frauchen bringt mich um, hab erst Freitag 146.000€ ausgegeben


----------



## ebastler (4. August 2014)

146.000 oder 146.045 macht jetzt auch nichts mehr aus 
Oder 146.450, dann hast du 10 und kannst selektieren


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. August 2014)

Na eigentlich sinds 146.650 + etwa 10% + Sanierung...

Der x5650 muss wohl bis Weihnachten warten.


----------



## Knogle (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Na eigentlich sinds 146.650 + etwa 10% + Sanierung...
> 
> Der x5650 muss wohl bis Weihnachten warten.


 Dann sollte es aber ein X5660 werden , die gehen besser bei so hohen Takt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. August 2014)

Wenn die nicht das doppelte kosten.
4-6 Stück und noch n Bord, dass wäre es ja.
Dann kann ich vielleicht auch noch n bissel LGA775 loswerden.


----------



## Knogle (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn die nicht das doppelte kosten.
> 4-6 Stück und noch n Bord, dass wäre es ja.
> Dann kann ich vielleicht auch noch n bissel LGA775 loswerden.


 
Huch du willst 4-6 Stueck kaufen? 

Was willste damit anfangen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. August 2014)

Selektieren, 2 für meine jetzigen 1366Systeme, ggf. N drittes Sys, rest geht dann pretested an Interessenten bzw. wird Ersatzteillager.

Den Luxus zu selektieren wollte ich eh lange mal haben.


----------



## Knogle (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Selektieren, 2 für meine jetzigen 1366Systeme, ggf. N drittes Sys, rest geht dann pretested an Interessenten bzw. wird Ersatzteillager.
> 
> Den Luxus zu selektieren wollte ich eh lange mal haben.


 
Man goennt sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. August 2014)

Na klar, Haus muss ja gefüllt werden 

Ich brauch nen PC für das Büro, einen für mein Hobbykeller und einen für den Benchtable.
Mein itx z77 will ich verkaufen, da ich nicht zu komme n Itx-Sys zu bauen... 

der Server muss auch mal ersetzt werden. Also viel zu tun für das Haus...


----------



## Knogle (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Na klar, Haus muss ja gefüllt werden
> 
> Ich brauch nen PC für das Büro, einen für mein Hobbykeller und einen für den Benchtable.
> Mein itx z77 will ich verkaufen, da ich nicht zu komme n Itx-Sys zu bauen...
> ...


 
Der Stromverbrauch ist aber auch nicht ohne


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also mein X5650 macht keine 5 Ghz bei 1,5V. So weit kann ich den gar nicht erst takten. Das höchste sind 22x220= 4,84 Ghz.
@Knoggel
Wie hast du 5,05 erreicht?


----------



## Knogle (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> Also mein X5650 macht keine 5 Ghz bei 1,5V. So weit kann ich den gar nicht erst takten. Das höchste sind 22x220= 4,84 Ghz.
> @Knoggel
> Wie hast du 5,05 erreicht?


 
Mit 1,52V +/- 0,02V

Versuch mal 1,54V und geh auf 229 BCLK dazu musst du aber CPU Clock Skew anpassen auf 1000mV


!!!Achtung!!! bei der hohen Spannung und dem CPU Clock Skew und Spread Spectrum kannste viel kaputt machen durch die hohe Spannung 

Habs nur riskiert weil ich 2 Xeons zuviel hier habe


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. August 2014)

Achso, ne, der Server wird wohl 1155 mit Celeron G530, dad liegt hier schon.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. August 2014)

Der i7 920 schafft ja @stock noch 441Punkte im Cinebench....

... Und wird bei prime95 27.9 SmallFFTs-Last gerade mal 62Grad warm.

130W TDP.... Pff.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Mit 1,52V +/- 0,02V
> 
> Versuch mal 1,54V und geh auf 229 BCLK dazu musst du aber CPU Clock Skew anpassen auf 1000mV
> 
> ...


Das ist mir klar. Leider komme ich mit dem P6T höchstens auf 221 BCLK wegen den Ram. Ab 222 laufen sie schon außerhalb der Specs.
Multi 21 kann ich gar nicht einstellen und 22 geht nur auf einem Kern bei 4,84 GHz.
Was stabil läuft sind 4,4 Ghz bei 1,35V


----------



## Knogle (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar. Leider komme ich mit dem P6T höchstens auf 221 BCLK wegen den Ram. Ab 222 laufen sie schon außerhalb der Specs.
> Multi 21 kann ich gar nicht einstellen und 22 geht nur auf einem Kern bei 4,84 GHz.
> Was stabil läuft sind 4,4 Ghz bei 1,35V


 
Oh das ist schade

Meine RAMs liefen auf 2100Mhz @2.0V bei 4,2Ghz UCLK

/E: Thread mit den meisten Antworten hier im Prozessoren Bereich


----------



## Carsten-29 (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schönen guten Abend.

Sag mal Knogle bei wieviel Ghz hast du die 1000Punkte bei Cinebench geknackt?


----------



## Knogle (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Carsten-29 schrieb:


> Schönen guten Abend.
> 
> Sag mal Knogle bei wieviel Ghz hast du die 1000Punkte bei Cinebench geknackt?


 
3,68Ghz + Turbo


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wo kann ich eigentlich den Turbo einstellen?
Ist es so wie beim Sandy oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?
Im BIOS habe ich bis jetzt nirgends etwas mit Turbo gefunden.


----------



## Knogle (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> Wo kann ich eigentlich den Turbo einstellen?
> Ist es so wie beim Sandy oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?
> Im BIOS habe ich bis jetzt nirgends etwas mit Turbo gefunden.



Ich denke wenn du Speedstep aktivierst geht das


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei Boards von Asus Multi auf Auto lassen, Speedstep an und High-TDP-Turbo (wenn vorhanden) aktiv lassen.
5GHz stabil ist echt ne Leistung, Respekt Knogle  Hab bei meinem noch nicht mehr als 4,6GHz laufen lassen. Das ist meine mit Abstand verhätscheltste CPU, weil ich an die Decke gehe wenn im 24/7-Sys was nicht läuft


----------



## Carsten-29 (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hier mal meine Einstellungen : Cpu Knapp 4Ghz ohne Turbo (geht auch noch höher, reicht mir aber erst mal)
                                         Ram 1763Mhz
                                         UClk 3308Mhz
                                         Bckl 220Mhz
                                         QPI Link nur auf 7940MT/s
 Ich komme NUR auf 870 Punkte. Das kann doch nur am QPI Link liegen oder?
Wenn diesen aber höher stelle, bootet das System nicht mehr.


----------



## Knogle (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Bei Boards von Asus Multi auf Auto lassen, Speedstep an und High-TDP-Turbo (wenn vorhanden) aktiv lassen.
> 5GHz stabil ist echt ne Leistung, Respekt Knogle  Hab bei meinem noch nicht mehr als 4,6GHz laufen lassen. Das ist meine mit Abstand verhätscheltste CPU, weil ich an die Decke gehe wenn im 24/7-Sys was nicht läuft


 
Naja stabil ging so 

Cinebench habe ich erst nach einigen Versuchen durchgekriegt

Wollte die Spannung aber nicht erhoehen obwohl bis 1,6V wohl noch gegangen waere


@Carsten , stell mal UCLK auf 3,7Ghz


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass ihr erst mal Prime für min. ne halbe Std. laufen lasst und dann die Clocks postet. So ist das ganze doch nur Fake...



Carsten-29 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Einstellungen : Cpu Knapp 4Ghz ohne Turbo (geht auch noch höher, reicht mir aber erst mal)
> Ram 1763Mhz
> UClk 3308Mhz
> Bckl 220Mhz
> ...


Ist bei mir auch so (920 Punkte bei 4 GHz). Aber mittlerweile hab ich das Gefühl das Cinebench für´n Arsch ist...


----------



## Knogle (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> Bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass ihr erst mal Prime für min. ne halbe Std. laufen lasst und dann die Clocks postet. So ist das ganze doch nur Fake...
> 
> 
> Ist bei mir auch so (920 Punkte bei 4 GHz). Aber mittlerweile hab ich das Gefühl das Cinebench für´n Arsch ist...


 
Stell mal CPU clock skew auf 700mV und pcie takt auf 117


----------



## Carsten-29 (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich konnte nur auf 3,5Ghz stellen, bei 3,7 kommt ein Bluescreen.


----------



## Knogle (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Carsten-29 schrieb:


> Ich konnte nur auf 3,5Ghz stellen, bei 3,7 kommt ein Bluescreen.


 
Dann schraub mal QPI/DRAM Voltage auf 1,35V


----------



## Carsten-29 (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab erstmal auf 1,325v gestellt und es hat nun mit 3,7 Ghz beim uclk funktioniert.
Ich komme jetzt auf ca 925 beim cinebench.
Ich dachte vorher das die qpi spannung nur für die Erhöhung vom bclk wichtig ist, naja wieder ein stück schlauer.


----------



## Knogle (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Fuer den BCLK ist VCore wichtig


----------



## Carsten-29 (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sicher? Durch das erhöhen der qpi spannung konnte ich aber uclk erhöhen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. August 2014)

Da spielt viel rein, auch die drei Spannungen zu Ram, ich, ioh.

Alles n Gesamtpaket. 

N bissel experimentieren muss man da schon.


----------



## Stoffel01 (5. August 2014)

Knoggi?  Wie bekomme ich denn den Rahmen ab? Gibt es da einen Trick?

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=hsjdi.jpg


----------



## Knogle (5. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ehm der gehoert dazu  Du kannst den aber mit Gewalt entfernen


----------



## Stoffel01 (5. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ehm der gehoert dazu  Du kannst den aber mit Gewalt entfernen



Ist ab^^ ging auch ohne Gewalt xD. Alter das Ding hat Feuer ohne Ende haha


----------



## Knogle (5. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Ist ab^^ ging auch ohne Gewalt xD. Alter das Ding hat Feuer ohne Ende haha


 
Ehrlich?? Wie haste den angeschlossen?  Mach mal Bild!


----------



## Stoffel01 (5. August 2014)

Moment^^ Bin gerade am LoL daddeln. Danach spiel ich wieder n bissl mit dem Lüfter 

So Edit: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=urkpw.jpg  ist noch ein bisschen provisorisch, aber das änder ich nochmal


----------



## Knogle (5. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannste mi rnochmal die genaue Bezeichnung verraten? Ist der laut?


----------



## Stoffel01 (5. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Kannste mi rnochmal die genaue Bezeichnung verraten? Ist der laut?



Ich schick dir gleich n Video 

Edit: Delta TFC1212DE


----------



## iGameKudan (5. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat wer ne Idee was ich noch machen könnte um den i7 endlich stabil zu bekommen?
Auf den Settings wie auf den Bildern (QPI/VTT-Voltage aber auf 1,335 statt 1,355V) läuft er nur etwa 30 Minuten stabil und fabriziert mir dann einen Bluescreen mit der Meldung "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Und mit 1,355V QPI/VTT-Voltage ist mir prime95 im SmallFFTs-Test sofort abgekackt und "win32k.sys" wurde als Ursache genannt (Vista 64).


----------



## Knogle (5. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welchen i7 haste denn


----------



## Stoffel01 (5. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Hat wer ne Idee was ich noch machen könnte um den i7 endlich stabil zu bekommen?
> Auf den Settings wie auf den Bildern (QPI/VTT-Voltage aber auf 1,335 statt 1,355V) läuft er nur etwa 30 Minuten stabil und fabriziert mir dann einen Bluescreen mit der Meldung "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL".
> 
> 
> ...


 

Du könntest versuchen die PLL Spannung etwas anzuheben. ABER VORSICHTIG! xD


----------



## Knogle (5. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sonst schraub mal VCore hoch auf 1,42V


----------



## iGameKudan (5. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist ein i7 920 D0 auf einem X58A-UD7. 

Hätte ja erst versucht an der ICH/MCH-Spannung herumzupfuschen - nur weiß ich leider nicht welche von denen ich anheben muss. 
Der reine BCLK läuft übrigens stabil...

PLL-Voltage wollte ich eigentlich nicht anrühren, da die ja doch sehr defektfördernd ist. Woanders dran kann es nicht liegen?


----------



## Stoffel01 (5. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn der BCLK stabil läuft, dann gib der CPU mehr Saft  vorrausgesetzt deine Kühlung macht das mit^^


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vergiss "dynamic vcore" und gib stabil was die CPU haben will. Und vergleiche bloß nicht die Ergebnisse der Westmere mit deinem i7, das frustet nur  
Gibt nur wenige batches, die da mithalten können, selbst die genialen 3914A741 haben gegen die Hexas keine Chance.


----------



## iGameKudan (5. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Keine Ahnung was fürn Batch die CPU hat, hab die CPU mit dem Board gekauft. 
Enttäuscht bin ich von der Leistung ganz und garnicht - ich mein, sind zwar etwa 90P weniger im Cinebench als mit dem i5 4670K der auf 4,3GHz lief - aber der 920 ist 5! Jahre alt. 

Auf eine dynamische Spannung bestehe ich irgendwie - ich muss die CPU ja nicht noch im Leerlauf mit unnötig hohen Spannungen quälen. Habe übrigens gerade 3,87GHz in Form von 18x215MHz bei etwa 1,28-1,30V am Laufen. 

Maximal 81° auf dem wärmsten Kern in prime95 v27.9 SmallFFTs mit einem Scythe Mine 2 und 2 BeQuiet SilentWings Pure 120mm in einem Obsidian 750D.


----------



## Knogle (5. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was fürn Batch die CPU hat, hab die CPU mit dem Board gekauft.
> Enttäuscht bin ich von der Leistung ganz und garnicht - ich mein, sind zwar etwa 90P weniger im Cinebench als mit dem i5 4670K der auf 4,3GHz lief - aber der 920 ist 5! Jahre alt.
> 
> Auf eine dynamische Spannung bestehe ich irgendwie - ich muss die CPU ja nicht noch im Leerlauf mit unnötig hohen Spannungen quälen. Habe übrigens gerade 3,87GHz in Form von 18x215MHz bei etwa 1,28-1,30V am Laufen.
> ...


 
Dann stell die Spannung mit Offset ein aber nicht dynamic >.< Oder stell direkt auf 1,5V ^^bi 1,6V kann man gehen aber hoeher nicht bei Gulftown / Westmere


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dynamische Spannungen zu Zeiten von X58 sind leider nicht so normal wie heutzutage. Du wirst damit mehr Probleme als Nutzen haben vermutlich und unter Last mehr Spannung brauchen um die Wechsel zu kompensieren.

Mein 3914A741 kann mit fester Spannung sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mit Offsets krieg ich kaum 4GHz mit 1,3V stabil...


EDIT: Also 24/7 würde ich sicher keine 1,5V geben. Da wirst du durchaus Abnutzung merken.


----------



## iGameKudan (5. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Offset = Dynamic. 
Adaptive oder so gibt es nicht. :C

Ich geb sicher nicht 1,5V oder noch mehr auf die CPU, ich muss nicht die Spannungswandler vom Board und die CPU selbst grillen. Mich hat der Kram 170€ gekostet.
Schmerzgrenze wären 1,4V... Aber ob sich das für 200MHz lohnt 0,1V mehr zu geben? 

Feste Spannung probiere ich nachher aus, wenn ich stabile Dynamic-Settings gefunden habe. 
Wenn die Spannung die ich bei fixer Einstellung benötige nicht viel höher ist als die gerade benötigten 1,1V im Idle (+0,2V, dank niedrigem Multi ist sonst die Spannung zu gering...) bzw. 1,29V unter Last werd ich mir das mal überdenken.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vergiss den Unsinn mit Offsets, vor allem wenn du sowieso schon schwache Kühlung hast. 
Versuch lieber die C-States zum laufen zu kriegen, wenn du unbedingt das Ding idlen lassen willst.


----------



## iGameKudan (5. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die C-States sind eh am laufen. Heruntertakten tut sich die CPU im Idle dann bei fixer Spannung auch, nur senkt sie halt nicht ihre Spannung. 

Ja wiegesagt, ich probier nachher mal fixe Einstellungen aus. 

EDIT: Apropo, schwache Kühlung - ich finde die Temperaturwerte für nen 35€-Kühler und eine praktisch etwa 200W Wärme produzierende CPU eigentlich ganz in Ordnung, aber was habt ihr denn für Werte?


----------



## Carsten-29 (5. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Da spielt viel rein, auch die drei Spannungen zu Ram, ich, ioh.
> 
> Alles n Gesamtpaket.
> 
> N bissel experimentieren muss man da schon.


 
Habe heute mal mit den Spannungen experimentiert, leider ohne erfolg. Deshalb hab ich erstmal ordnung im Rechner geschafft und die ganzen Kabel etwas ordentlicher verlegt. Wollte dann den Rechner neu starten um etwas zu daddeln, ging nicht, alles tot. 
Selbst die mainboard led blieb aus, so wie es aussieht hat es das netzteil erwischt, ich könnte kotzen.


----------



## Knogle (5. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welches Netzteil hast du


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist die Spannung im Idle nicht sowieso eher zu vernachlässigen, weil ohne Last kaum Strom fließt? Naja mir egal, fürs idlen brauch ich keinen übertakteten Nehalem/Westmere.



> EDIT: Apropo, schwache Kühlung - ich finde die Temperaturwerte für nen  35€-Kühler und eine praktisch etwa 200W Wärme produzierende CPU  eigentlich ganz in Ordnung, aber was habt ihr denn für Werte?


Laut meinem screenshot Durchschnittlich~60°C mit 67°C peak auf dem heißesten Kern bei 4,2GHz@1,28V. Für die anderen Taktraten hab ich leider keine screenshots mehr.
War in meinem offenen Testsystem, sehr liebevoll unter Wasser gesetzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nö, ich hab wohl ne relativ schlechte D0-CPU...

Selbst auf 1,344V versagt mein 920 auf 4,1GHZ (BCLK 205 x 20) sowie (testweise) 3,2GHz Uncore-Takt. 

@Apfelkuchen: Bei mir wird das Zeug alltäglich eingesetzt - ich bin vom 1150er-Sockel auf den 1366er umgestiegen und konnte nebenher noch einem guten Freund die Freude machen günstig von AM3+ aufzurüsten. 
Und deshalb ist der Idle-Betrieba uch nicht so ganz unwichtig.


----------



## Carsten-29 (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab ein dark power pro 10 1200w


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kudan, so schlecht ist sie nicht, meine war ziemlich hoch selektiert. 1,25-1,3V für 4GHz ist eigentlich normal für D0, alles darüber geht nur mit wenigen alltagstauglich.

Mein X5650 ist auch im Alltagssystem, wenn ich nur normal surfe oder zocke läuft der aber @stock. Wenn ich wirklich was CPU-lastiges mache, wird er übertaktet und ist danach wieder aus/ wird zurückgetaktet. Ich sag ja das ist mein verhätscheltestes System


----------



## iGameKudan (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Kudan, so schlecht ist sie nicht, meine war ziemlich hoch selektiert. 1,25-1,3V für 4GHz ist eigentlich normal für D0, alles darüber geht nur mit wenigen Alltagstauglich.
> 
> Mein X5650 ist auch im Alltagssystem, wenn ich nur normal surfe oder zocke läuft der aber @stock. Wenn ich wirklich was CPU-lastiges mache, wird er übertaktet und ist danach wieder aus/ wird zurückgetaktet. Ich sag ja das ist mein verhätscheltestes System


 
Wenn dem so ist dann ist alles ok, dachte schon ich hab eine schlechte CPU, man liest ja recht häufig von 4GHz und mehr.

 Dann werde ich aber aus eben genannten Gründen auf etwa 3,8GHz zurücktakten und eben dynamische VCore mit Zielwert 1,29V nehmen, da hab ich schon was stabil am laufen gehabt. Mit 1,328V fix laufen gerade 4GHz. Ob die 200MHz mir dann die generell höhere Spannung und die kaum höhere Leistung wert ist? 

Und so extrem verhätscheln mag ich mein System dann doch nicht.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich spiele momentan fast ausschließlich Dota 2 und ältere/grafiklimitierte Titel. Wenn wieder ne Phase mit Guild Wars 2/Betafield/Metro etc anfängt, bleibt er wieder dauerhaft bei 4,4 oder mehr, keine Sorge^^

Probiers halt aus ob es dir was nutzt. Bei GW2 hilft mir jedes MHz, bei den neueren Crysis dagegen wars ziemlich wurscht ob ich 2,6 oder 4,5GHz laufen hatte.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na, hauptsächlich spielt BF4 als neueres Spiel ne Rolle. Sonst sind das eher so Spiele die vermutlich auch ohne OC problemlos laufen.

Will jetzt noch etwas Spaß mit OC haben, wenn meine 580 da ist muss der i7 so im Bereich 3-3,2GHz mit UV verbleiben bis ich ein neues NT habe. 
Zu viel sollte ich einem Corsair VX550W dann doch nicht zutrauen, das würde laut den Netzteilspezis von der Leistung nämlich gerade so reichen.

Derzeit am laufen sind immernoch die 4GHz mit 1,328V, 7200GT/s und 3400MHz Uncore-Takt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. August 2014)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt, ich hab null Probleme mit offset-Vcore 

Wer nicht das absolute Maximum sucht, kann das ruhig nutzen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So, Neuzugang ist da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der müsste mal geschliffen werden werden. Sieht noch so unschuldig aus


----------



## Knogle (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bringt das ueberhaupt was die CPU zu schleiffen?


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Bringt das ueberhaupt was die CPU zu schleiffen?


 Ich hatte jetzt keine Referenz, aber...
Ungeschliffen mit dem Enermax ET40 mit Arctic Silver 5 war ich bei ~80°C bei 4,0GHz+HT und 1,33V
Geschliffen mit Flüssigmetall mit einem Prolimatech Genesis bin ich nun bei ~60°C mit 4,0GHz+HT bei 1,33V
Habe aber auch den Boden vom Genesis geschliffen. CPU und Kühler sind perfekt aufeinander angepasst.
Und ich teste immer min. eine halbe Std. mit Prime und keine 20sec. mit Cinebench


----------



## Knogle (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du den Deltas: Die Deltas haben Metall Luefterblaetter  Mach mal den Lack ab  dann siehstes


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab ne WaKü, da muss nicht geschliffen werden. Ich habe 60°C maximal auf den Kernen bei 1,3V @ 500rpm bei 2 Std. LinX 

Hab auch vorher den Heatspreader etwas begutachtet, schaute weitestgehend plan aus.


----------



## Knogle (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich hab ne WaKü, da muss nicht geschliffen werden. Ich habe 60°C maximal auf den Kernen bei 1,3V @ 500rpm bei 2 Std. LinX
> 
> Hab auch vorher den Heatspreader etwas begutachtet, schaute weitestgehend plan aus.


 
Biste zufrieden mit dem ? 

Was passiert nun mit deinem alten?


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja ich hab ihn noch nicht ganz stabil bekommen, habe gestern erstmal geschaut, ob ich den 200er BCLK stabil bekomme (bisher sieht es gut aus mit ~1,3V QPI). Die 4GHz scheinen erstmal stabil zu laufen, aber Langzeittests stehen noch an. Und er genehmigt sich bisher mehr VCore als der alte Xeon (~1,28V zu 1,2V), liegt vielleicht an den extra Kernen, aber womöglich kann ich da noch optimieren.

Sonst rundum zufrieden. Die ersten Starts waren zwar sehr ruppig: das Board hat alle möglichen RAM-Einstellungen nicht gefressen, selbst, wenn ich die original Spannungen nur manuell eingetragen habe wollte es nicht starten, usw. Ich dachte schon er wäre doch nicht 100%ig kompatibel, aber nach ein paar Neustarts lief es dann endlich, jetzt läuft der RAM auch wieder wie gewollt und der BCLK wie gesagt scheinbar auch. Überlege nur gerade, ob ich 3,6GHz fahre und dann 4GHz per Turbo, oder 4GHz ohne Turbo. Ob ich im Alltagsbetrieb nen Unterschied merke, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, 4,4GHz wird er wohl nur mit zu hohen Spannungen mitmachen (für mich ist alles über 1,3V für eine 32nm CPU zu viel). Faszinierend ist noch zu sehen, dass der Verbrauch sich nicht wirklich groß ändert, trotz mehr Kernen, 32nm sei Dank.

Der alte wird vielleicht hier verkauft, mal sehen. 4GHz@1,2V sind jetzt nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Knogle (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Naja ich hab ihn noch nicht ganz stabil bekommen, habe gestern erstmal geschaut, ob ich den 200er BCLK stabil bekomme (bisher sieht es gut aus mit ~1,3V QPI). Die 4GHz scheinen erstmal stabil zu laufen, aber Langzeittests stehen noch an. Und er genehmigt sich bisher mehr VCore als der alte Xeon (~1,28V zu 1,2V), liegt vielleicht an den extra Kernen, aber womöglich kann ich da noch optimieren.
> 
> Sonst rundum zufrieden. Die ersten Starts waren zwar sehr ruppig: das Board hat alle möglichen RAM-Einstellungen nicht gefressen, selbst, wenn ich die original Spannungen nur manuell eingetragen habe wollte es nicht starten, usw. Ich dachte schon er wäre doch nicht 100%ig kompatibel, aber nach ein paar Neustarts lief es dann endlich, jetzt läuft der RAM auch wieder wie gewollt und der BCLK wie gesagt scheinbar auch. Überlege nur gerade, ob ich 3,6GHz fahre und dann 4GHz per Turbo, oder 4GHz ohne Turbo. Ob ich im Alltagsbetrieb nen Unterschied merke, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, 4,4GHz wird er wohl nur mit zu hohen Spannungen mitmachen (für mich ist alles über 1,3V für eine 32nm CPU zu viel). Faszinierend ist noch zu sehen, dass der Verbrauch sich nicht wirklich groß ändert, trotz mehr Kernen, 32nm sei Dank.
> 
> Der alte wird vielleicht hier verkauft, mal sehen. 4GHz@1,2V sind jetzt nicht so schlecht.


 
Ich wuerde 3,6Ghz und 4 per Turbo machen oder 3,4Ghz und 3,8Ghz mit Turbo bei 1,13V

Habe ich so auch drinnen 

Naja bis 1,6V ueberlebt der 32nm Westmere das sogar noch


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Verbrauchen die Xeon 1366er eigentlich auch so viel Strom? Hatte bis jetzt nur 2 Kern Xeons mit SMT ... ich glaube der 5060 Xeon wars den ich mal hatte. Selbst mit 2x 5060 Xeons erreicht er nicht das Niveau meines alten i7 920ers. 
Seit ein paar Tagen habe ich den Vergleich zwischen X58, und Z97 System. Mein altes i7 920 X58 System mit einer GTX570 verbraucht im Idle um die 185W. Mein neues i5 4690K Z97 System mit GTX780 verbraucht im Idle um die 60W 

Mit dem neuen System versuche ich die Tage mal dem X58 System dass sparen beizubringen.


----------



## Stoffel01 (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Du den Deltas: Die Deltas haben Metall Luefterblaetter  Mach mal den Lack ab  dann siehstes


 
Echt


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Benutzt du Dynamic VCore bzw. Offsets, oder arbeitest du mit fixen Spannungen? Ich habe mich da bisher nie so ran getraut, da der Spareffekt bei meinem alten Xeon zwischen 1,2V und 1,x (weiß den Wert nicht mehr) im Idle nicht wirklich messbar war.

Aber interessieren würde es mich schon, nur muss man da ja noch mehr rumtesten  (achso ich vergaß, wir sind ja im Extreme-Forum - rumtesten = )






Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Verbrauchen die Xeon 1366er eigentlich auch so viel Strom?



Naja die ganze Plattform frisst einfach, aber wie gesagt die 32nm CPUs halten sich schon merklich zurück bzw. bieten sie mehr Leistung/Watt.




Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Mein altes i7 920 X58 System mit einer GTX570 verbraucht im Idle um die 185W. Mein neues i5 4690K Z97 System mit GTX780 verbraucht im Idle um die 60W



Hmm, dann muss da aber auch die GTX570 mit rein spielen, denn das ist doch sehr hoch. Ich bin im Idle bei ~130W und habe Vollbestückung und WaKü drin (ok die senkt den Verbrauch auch wieder etwas).



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Mit dem neuen System versuche ich die Tage mal dem X58 System dass sparen beizubringen.


 
Same here


----------



## Knogle (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Benutzt du Dynamic VCore bzw. Offsets, oder arbeitest du mit fixen Spannungen? Ich habe mich da bisher nie so ran getraut, da der Spareffekt bei meinem alten Xeon zwischen 1,2V und 1,x (weiß den Wert nicht mehr) im Idle nicht wirklich messbar war.
> 
> Aber interessieren würde es mich schon, nur muss man da ja noch mehr rumtesten  (achso ich vergaß, wir sind ja im Extreme-Forum - rumtesten = )


 Ne ich habe fixe Spannungen drinnen 

Aber laeuft prima mit Speedstep etc.


----------



## Aslinger (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein S1366 Sys braucht im Leerlauf um die 97-100W. C6 ist auch ein.


----------



## Knogle (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Mein S1366 Sys braucht im Leerlauf um die 97-100W. C6 ist auch ein.


 
Ui

Meine beiden DELTAs brauchen schon 100W


----------



## Aslinger (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Guter Wert und das mit einem alten Straight Power E6 NT. 
Habe hier noch ein neues Dark Power Pro 10 mit 550W, ist aber für das X99 Sys.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. August 2014)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Verbrauchen die Xeon 1366er eigentlich auch so viel Strom? Hatte bis jetzt nur 2 Kern Xeons mit SMT ... ich glaube der 5060 Xeon wars den ich mal hatte. Selbst mit 2x 5060 Xeons erreicht er nicht das Niveau meines alten i7 920ers.
> Seit ein paar Tagen habe ich den Vergleich zwischen X58, und Z97 System. Mein altes i7 920 X58 System mit einer GTX570 verbraucht im Idle um die 185W. Mein neues i5 4690K Z97 System mit GTX780 verbraucht im Idle um die 60W
> 
> Mit dem neuen System versuche ich die Tage mal dem X58 System dass sparen beizubringen.



Dual-CPU-Systeme kranken am NUMA-System (vereinfacht, durch NUMA kann CPU 1 auf den RAM von CPU 2 zugreifen, was aber natürlich deutlich länger dauert), deshalb kommst Du da mit 2 Dual-Cores praktisch nie an einen nativen Quad-Core ran - Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## bingo88 (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dem muss ich teilweise widersprechen. Du beschreibst NUMA zwar richtig, wenn die Anwendung aber auf NUMA abgestimmt ist, sieht das wieder anders aus.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Davon mal ganz abgesehen sind Xeon 5060 uralte 65nm-Conroe. Die dürften also nicht mal nen Q9650 schlagen.


----------



## bingo88 (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist nun auch wieder wahr, Äppel und Birnen und so ^^


----------



## iGameKudan (6. August 2014)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Dem muss ich teilweise widersprechen. Du beschreibst NUMA zwar richtig, wenn die Anwendung aber auf NUMA abgestimmt ist, sieht das wieder anders aus.



Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel... 

Dass es da natürlich Anwendungen gibt die das Nutzen können ist mir klat, sonst wären Multi-CPU-Systeme j a für den Poppes...


----------



## Knogle (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel...
> 
> Dass es da natürlich Anwendungen gibt die das Nutzen können ist mir klat, sonst wären Multi-CPU-Systeme j a für den Poppes...


Ginbt sogar 1-2 Spiele die NUMA unterstuetzen


----------



## bingo88 (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Whut? Welche wären das denn?


----------



## Knogle (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Whut? Welche wären das denn?


 
Ich werd mal forschen aber ich hatte aufjedenfall ein Spiel das NUMA unterstuetzt bzw. 2 CPUs

War irgendein Strategiespiel welches rundenbasiert war


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Benchmark zwischen 2x 5060 Xeons und 1x i7 920 sprach Bände 

In übrigen, mit dem Tausch der GTX570 gegen eine GT610, sowie der Entfall einer WD Green 2 TB SATA HDD gab es ca. 45W weniger im Idle. Mal schauen was sich noch durch Undervolten heraus holen lässt. Aber viel verspreche ich mir da auch nicht. Das 1366er System ist als Stromfresser verschrien. Der i7 920er ne Hitzbirne, und die X38/ X48 Systeme waren auch alle schon Strom hungrige Systeme. Da reiht sich der X58 Chipsatz mit ein.


----------



## Knogle (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Looool 80mm 8cm Chrome Fan Grill to fit 80mm fans


----------



## bingo88 (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Der Benchmark zwischen 2x 5060 Xeons und 1x i7 920 sprach Bände


 Ich hatte das irgendwie mit dem Xeon 5506 verwechselt. Der 5060 ist ja echt ein uralter Schinken, der konnte ja noch nicht mal NUMA, das war ja noch FSB-basiert  Wie bei meinem Dual-Pentium-III


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das waren noch Zeiten was


----------



## bingo88 (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Allerdings 
Mein Dual-P3 läuft immer noch (2x Pentium III-S 1,4 GHz), das war mein erster richtiger Server (Compaq/HP DL360 G2). Da hängen Erinnerungen dran


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Tualatins waren echt der Hammer


----------



## Knogle (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein Xeon System laeuft nun auf 45Watt unter Volllast


----------



## egert217 (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Challenge accepted, mal schaun, ob ich für unter 300€ nen PC Zusammenkrieg, der alles (außer WatchDogs natürlich) auf Ultra schafft,
Basis ist schon da, in Form von 1366er Board, i7 920, 3 GB RAM und 2 580ern, Kühler, HDD und Case hab ich auch schon.
Jetzt brauche ich nurnoch besagten Xeon, 6 GB mehr RAM und ein NT, hoffen wir mal, dass sich das für 160€ alles ausgeht


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also mein 1366 System biss sich schon an Call of Duty Ghost die Zähne aus. Allerdings mit nur einer GTX570. An Watch Dogs habe ich mich dann erst gar nicht getraut. Bei Interesse, ich habe viele Benchmarks damals gemacht. Die Videos gibt es auf YT, und auch so müsste ich noch ein paar Bilder dazu haben.

Spiele wie Mafia 2 (mit Grafik Mods), The Elder Scrolls Serie (Morrowind, Oblivion, Skyrim), Borderlands 1/ 2, Rage (mit kleiner Abstufung), die ganze CoD Serie (bis eben auf Ghost), Battlefield 2/ 3, Bad Company 2, Need for Speed Shift 1/ 2 U, L4D 1/2, ... liefen auf höchster Einstellung, immer flüssig.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. August 2014)

Da limitiert dann die 570, wobei auch zwei 580 eher Probleme machen, als die CPU.
Dem Xeon darf man schon 770, 780, 280, 290 beiseite stellen.
Dann sind 300€ aber nur extrem schwer machbar.


----------



## Aslinger (7. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hatte davor auch 3 Jahre lang eine 570er und jetzt ist die Titan Black drin. 

Battlefield 4 fast immer im 3 stelligen Fps Bereich, aber unter Windows 8.1, da läufts besser als unter 7. Watch Dogs läuft auch super mit der Worse Mod und dem Texture Pack. Bei der 570er war vor allem das Problem mit den 1280MB Speicher, einfach zu klein, sonst würde sie sicher noch langen. Aber jetzt habe ich 6 GB und meine Ruh.  Bin schon gespannt wie die Titan Black dann mit dem Haswell 8 Kerner abgehen wird, wenn sie mit einem Bloomi schon so gut läuft und das unübertaktet...

Die nächste interessante Karte wird wohl den Maxwell Vollausbau GM200 haben.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (7. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich hab ne WaKü, da muss nicht geschliffen werden. Ich habe 60°C maximal auf den Kernen bei 1,3V @ 500rpm bei 2 Std. LinX


Hab ich auch unter Luft und flüssterleise 


euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Hab auch vorher den Heatspreader etwas begutachtet, schaute weitestgehend plan aus.


Mit was begutachtet? Mit Deinem Adlerauge oder eventuell mit einem Laser oder wenigstes einem Haarlineal?


----------



## Knogle (7. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> Hab ich auch unter Luft und flüssterleise
> 
> Mit was begutachtet? Mit Deinem Adlerauge oder eventuell mit einem Laser oder wenigstes einem Haarlineal?


 
Adlerauge


----------



## bingo88 (7. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das sagt dann leider überhaupt nichts aus. Ich hatte zu meiner Schulzeit mal ein Praktikum bei einem metallverarbeitenden Betrieb gemacht und fast 2 Tage lang eine Metallplatte gerade geschliffen. Für meine Begriffe war die schon nach 20 Minuten plan, der Ausbilder guckte dann mit seinen Haarlineal drüber und gab mir das Teil zum nachbessern.


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich fuchtel doch nicht an der CPU rum, um da womöglich eine minimalste Unwucht auszugleichen, wenn ich mit meinen Temperaturwerten zufrieden bin. Übertreiben muss ich es nicht, wer es möchte kann es tun, ich brauch's nicht.


----------



## apfeldavid (7. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> So, Neuzugang ist da
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

woher? usa? wieviel hast du bezahlt?

danke,
david


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja USA, mit allem (Versand + Einfuhrerleichterung von ebay) ~75€, je nach Wechselkurs. Versand dauerte eine Woche


----------



## Knogle (7. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ja USA, mit allem (Versand + Einfuhrerleichterung von ebay) ~75€, je nach Wechselkurs. Versand dauerte eine Woche


 
Habe dem Xeon nun Stromsparen beigebracht

Das ganze System nun unter Volllast 60W und im Idle 40W


----------



## apfeldavid (7. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Habe dem Xeon nun Stromsparen beigebracht
> 
> Das ganze System nun unter Volllast 60W und im Idle 40W


 

machs doch nicht so spannend. ERZÄHL was du gemacht hast!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. August 2014)

Takt auf 2GHz reduziert, 0,9v und slles runtergeregelt 
Ramspannung, qpi Spannung...
Alles was man da reduziert geht schnell an Verbrauch runter.


----------



## Knogle (7. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Takt auf 2GHz reduziert, 0,9v und slles runtergeregelt
> Ramspannung, qpi Spannung...
> Alles was man da reduziert geht schnell an Verbrauch runter.


 
Ne , auf 1,2Ghz runter , RAM Takt auf 300Mhz , QPI auf Slow Mode und sowas  (Trotzdem noch 300 Punkte im Cinebench)

CPU laeuft nun sogar ohne Kuehler und geht nicht aus


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. August 2014)

Ohne Kühler oder ohne Lüfter?


----------



## Knogle (7. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ohne Kühler oder ohne Lüfter?


 
Ohne Kuehlkoeper  Habe ich aber auch mal bei nem Pentium mit 800Mhz untertaktet geschafft


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. August 2014)

Geil, dann kann man n Boxed passiv nutzen 
Muss ich glatt schauen, ob ich des mal mit meinem Benchtable teste.
Silent unter Luft und sparsam, für meinen Büro Rechner ne Idee, denn die Power brauch ich ja da nicht


----------



## Knogle (7. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Geil, dann kann man n Boxed passiv nutzen
> Muss ich glatt schauen, ob ich des mal mit meinem Benchtable teste.
> Silent unter Luft und sparsam, für meinen Büro Rechner ne Idee, denn die Power brauch ich ja da nicht


 
Werde das auch so fuer meinen office pc belassen

6 Kerne @ 1,2Ghz ist schon recht flott und extrem sparsam


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. August 2014)

Jupp, wobei mir da auch 4 Kerne mit nem Mueh mehr Takt reichen


----------



## Knogle (7. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Jupp, wobei mir da auch 4 Kerne mit nem Mueh mehr Takt reichen


 
Oder 1 Kern auf 5 Ghz  

Aber ich denke da sollte man dann lieber nen Xeon X5698 nehmen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. August 2014)

Achwas, mir gehts ja um billig viel Power, wenn das mit n bisserl rumspielen auch noch sparsam geht, spricht selbst da nix gegen 1366.
Fehlt nur noch günstig n mATX 1366 Bord, die sind ja mittlerweile extrem selten.


----------



## Knogle (7. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Achwas, mir gehts ja um billig viel Power, wenn das mit n bisserl rumspielen auch noch sparsam geht, spricht selbst da nix gegen 1366.
> Fehlt nur noch günstig n mATX 1366 Bord, die sind ja mittlerweile extrem selten.


 
gibt da ein rog board von asus in mATX fuer 220


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. August 2014)

Vor 2 Monaten waren die 100€ billiger.


----------



## Knogle (7. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Warum ist der Preis so massiv gestiegen?


Die Dual CPU Boards kosten nun auch das 4 fache


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. August 2014)

Nachfrage gestiegen!
Außerdem sinkt das Angebot.

Dein Artikel hier senkt die Nachfrage nicht gerade 
Langsam lohnt die Reparatur des hier liegenden ud7


----------



## Knogle (7. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nachfrage gestiegen!
> Außerdem sinkt das Angebot.
> 
> Dein Artikel hier senkt die Nachfrage nicht gerade
> Langsam lohnt die Reparatur des hier liegenden ud7


 
Was ist an dem UD7 kaputt?

Interessant , die Preise fuer die S1156 Systeme gehen auch wieder hoch  Wundert mich das die Leute auf alte Hardware setzen


----------



## Stoffel01 (8. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Was ist an dem UD7 kaputt?
> 
> Interessant , die Preise fuer die S1156 Systeme gehen auch wieder hoch  Wundert mich das die Leute auf alte Hardware setzen



Alt, aber bewährt


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es sind Ferien, und Urlaubszeit, und Anfang des Monats, ... die Leute haben viel Zeit, und Geld 

1366er so Undervolted und Untertaktet dass sie ohne Kühlkörper läuft   Reeespeeekt(!) Werde mich heute mal an dem i7 920 versuchen. Brauche ebenfalls nur ne Leistung für meine Dokumente zu verwalten, mit eben Scannen, Drucken, Office, Internet, ... und wenn der PC mal gelernt hat vernünftig an der Steckdosenleiste zu nuckeln, dann auch mal Multimedia wie DVDs, BR, Video/ Audio abspielen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ihr müsst aber auch bedenken, dass die Hardware teilweise 5 Jahre alt ist, da geht ab und an dann doch mal was kaputt. Viele werden ihre PCs auch einfach noch einmal mit nem Mainboard o.ä. aufrüsten, da sie nicht die ganze Plattform wechseln wollen.

(auch wenn es mittlerweile sicher sinnvoller und fast günstiger wäre nen aktuellen i3 mit nem einfachen 1150er Board zu kombinieren als noch Sockel 1156 zu holen - Sockel 1366 rockt natürlich trotzdem weiterhin 

)

@Knogle: ohne Kühlkörper? Das ist schon etwas beachtlich, aber wundert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht sooo sehr. Unter Standard-Bedingungen oder gar undervoltet, verrichten die kleinen 1366er sehr gute Dienste mit nem Boxed-Kühler. Wenn man natürlich alles noch mehr herunter schraubt, gehts wohl auch ohne. Der Sockel ist wohl so groß, dass er die ganze Wärme ans Mainboard abführt 

Ich lass meinen auf 4GHz im Turbo


----------



## grenn-CB (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Was ist an dem UD7 kaputt?
> 
> Interessant , die Preise fuer die S1156 Systeme gehen auch wieder hoch  Wundert mich das die Leute auf alte Hardware setzen



War ja bei den Sockel 1156 Boards auch so nachdem sie kurze Zeit vorher vom Markt als Neuteile verschwunden waren, die Sockel 1156 CPUs sind nämlich ziemlich billig und die Sockel 1155 CPUs werden auch immer billiger.
Wird glaube ich Zeit noch schnell ein H61 oder B75 Board zu ergattern um dann bald ben Core i5 2xxx für 60 oder 70€ abzustauben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. August 2014)

Ich hab schon n z77 hier.

Thema ud7, da ist n spannungstreiber und ein vrm durch.


----------



## Knogle (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich hab schon n z77 hier.
> 
> Thema ud7, da ist n spannungstreiber und ein vrm durch.


 
Hatte ich auch mal und die Kiste laeuft trotzdem  (P6X58D-E mit 2 kaputten Spawas oder Vrms , kaputte RAM Baenke , kaputte Pins etc. ) Habe damit aber komischerweise immer 10% mehr Leistung bei dem gleichen Takt gegenueber meinem anderen P6X58D-E System mit X5650 ????


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Der Sockel ist wohl so groß, dass er die ganze Wärme ans Mainboard abführt


Hatte vor wenigen Tagen dieses Vergnügen einen i5 4690K, und danach meinen i7 920 vor Augen, und in den Händen zu halten. Also vereinfacht ausgedrückt, der i5 ist die Scheibe Toastbrot, und der i7 dagegen ne Familienpizza.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hätte ja gern mal noch einen 2011er Prozessor zum Vergleich. Aber ja, als ich damals vom Sockel 775 auf Sockel 1366 gewechselt bin dachte ich mir auch: ah deswegen nennt man es die "Männerplattform"


----------



## facehugger (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

In der aktuellen PCGH-Print wird ein i7-920@3,6Ghz mit einem i7-3770k@4,5Ghz in Sachen Spieleleistung verglichen. Beide Prozzis wurden jeweils mit einer HD7970 und einer Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X gekoppelt. Und oh Wunder, der olle Bloomfield konnte meist noch recht gut mithalten. Natürlich hinkte er in CPU-lastigen Games dem Ivy etwas hinterher. 

Aber durch die Bank sah die Rentner-CPU dank OC selbst mit der sehr starken Graka ganz manierlich aus Wer mehr erfahren will (Benches), sollte sich das Heft holen...

Gruß


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jab hab die Redakteure auch schon gelobt, sich echt tolle Tests im Heft. Also Phil, behalte deinen i7 920 ruhig


----------



## Knogle (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Haette nicht gedacht das so ein 45nm Prozessor noch soviel Dampf hat


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja die Architektur kann noch ein bisschen was (der Fertigungsprozess ist ja erst einmal egal), ist halt nur etwas nervig, dass die CPUs wirklich mit 3,5GHz+ laufen müssen, da die Single-Thread Leistung mittlerweile etwas hinkt. In einer perfekt parallelisierten Welt würden sie besser da stehen


----------



## Knogle (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ja die Architektur kann noch ein bisschen was (der Fertigungsprozess ist ja erst einmal egal), ist halt nur etwas nervig, dass die CPUs wirklich mit 3,5GHz+ laufen müssen, da die Single-Thread Leistung mittlerweile etwas hinkt. In einer perfekt parallelisierten Welt würden sie besser da stehen


 
Trotzdem zieht die CPU an einem i5 2400 vorbei bei gleichen Takt


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Trotzdem zieht die CPU an einem i5 2400 vorbei bei gleichen Takt


 
Und beim Stromverbrauch richtig weit vorbei.


----------



## iGameKudan (8. August 2014)

Schlussendlich isses halt ne Bastelplattform...

 Ich hab zwar mein sehr gutes 1150-System dafür in den Wind geschossen, aber dafür habe ich am Sockel 1366 wieder Spaß gefunden den ich mit Haswell nicht hatte. Da sind mir ein paar Watt egal...


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aber viele haben einfach keine Lust zu basteln oder zu schlossern oder zu übertakten oder sonst was.
Sie wollen einen Rechner haben den sie einschalten können und der dann das macht was er soll ohne gucken zu müssen ob noch alles dran ist oder schon was abgeflogen ist.


----------



## GetOutMyWayHoe (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Schlussendlich isses halt ne Bastelplattform...
> 
> Ich hab zwar mein sehr gutes 1150-System dafür in den Wind geschossen, aber dafür habe ich am Sockel 1366 wieder Spaß gefunden den ich mit Haswell nicht hatte. Da sind mir ein paar Watt egal...


 
Joa, wird langsam zeit mein schönes EVGA Classified SR2 rauszuholen, den einen verbogenen Pin wieder zu richten mit pinzette Lupe und EC-Karte und dann werd ich mich mal auf die suche nach 2 günstigen Xeons machen um ma zu schaun was man aus dem alten Teil no rausholen kann


----------



## NuVirus (8. August 2014)

Hätte meinen Sockel 1366 auch behalten, aber Ich brauch im 2. PC die Leistung vom i7 920 oder Xeon einfach nicht und für nen HTPC oder Office PC ist der Verbrauch zu hoch, hätte es aber nicht gemacht wenn ich nicht noch vernünftig Geld dafür bekommen hätte so kann Ich jetzt nen stromsparenden 2. PC Neu aufbauen.

Denkt ihr es lohnt sich noch nen Sockel 1155 Board zu holen und mal günstig später ne CPU gebraucht kaufen, mein Vater hat atm nen i7 2600 ohne USB 3.0 intern und keine Spannungsanpassung möglich, der PC wird noch lange halten aber falls mal was kaputt geht wäre es schlecht und man könnte mit dem alten Board günstig nen anderen PC aufbauen falls man günstig an ne CPU kommt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. August 2014)

Vorrat? Lohnt nicht, 1155 ist Massenmarkt, da fallen die Preise noch lange. 1366 war schon zu Hochzeiten ein HighEnd Sockel und nicht Massenware.

Nebenbei Knoggi, das Bord startet laut Vorbesitzer so nicht. Werde es vielleicht nächstes Jahr reparieren lassen,  vorausgesetzt ich finde ne Kühlung für. Das Bord ist nämlich nackt.


----------



## Knogle (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



GetOutMyWayHoe schrieb:


> Joa, wird langsam zeit mein schönes EVGA Classified SR2 rauszuholen, den einen verbogenen Pin wieder zu richten mit pinzette Lupe und EC-Karte und dann werd ich mich mal auf die suche nach 2 günstigen Xeons machen um ma zu schaun was man aus dem alten Teil no rausholen kann


 
Solltest du aufjedenfall machen da die Teile nun schon fuer knapp 1000 Euro weggehen 

Fuer 2011 etc. wird es das nicht mehr geben da man bei einem Dual CPU Board Xeons braucht aufgrund der QPIs und i7 CPUs nur fuer den Betrieb mit 1 CPU gemacht sind

Und die Xeons kann man nur via BCLK uebertakten und das ist ab Sandy Bridge nicht mehr drinnen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also wenn man die Leistung des 1366er nicht braucht, lässt er sich auch gut zurück drehen. Mein i7 920 läuft nun mit 2,3GHz, 115MHz BCLK, bei 0,9V. Dazu den Low Voltage RAM noch mit verringert, der tuckert statt mit 1066MHz nunmehr mit 920MHz, bei 1,2V. Mehr gibt das Board nicht her. Verbraucht nun mit dem restlichen Kram in der Kiste so 85Watt. Noch mit potenzial nach unten, da ich vorerst keinen Ersatz für die 2 VelociRaptoren habe. Die hauen bei ihrer Performance auch noch ein paar Watt auf die Waage.


----------



## Knogle (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und beim Stromverbrauch richtig weit vorbei.


 
Naja soviel ist das nun auch nicht  maximal 50Watt
Beim i7 950 noch weniger 

Wann kann man dich eigentlich endlich downloaden Threshold ?


----------



## NuVirus (8. August 2014)

Naja mein UD7 und i7 920 ist ja schon verkauft sonst wäre es ne Alternative mit Undervolting, iGameKudan hat mich überredet sonst hätte Ich da eh mal optimiert und meine alte 670 hätte dann die HD4350 ersetzt wenn Ich ne neue kaufe.
Muss mal schauen was Ich mit den 6GB Corsair XMS3 1600 mache die habe Ich nicht verkauft - evtl 4GB in nen Office PC. 

Das mit Sockel 1155 war eher deswegen eine Überlegung da der PC viel läuft und man die CPU mit dem aktuellen Board nicht undervolten kann wobei das nicht viel ausmachen dürfte, USB 3.0 intern fehlt auch. 
Das alte Board dann für nen Schnäppchen Sockel 1155 CPU aufheben.

Ein Freund von mir hat auch noch nen Sockel 1366 von Gigabyte (war sich nicht sicher was er genau hat) aber 2009 gekauft und 64GB RAM kann eigl nur 1366 sein, er will wohl auch nen neuen PC bald kaufen da bei ihm die Grafikkarte gebrannt hat und nach dem löschen (Wasser) gehen wohl 2 RAM Module oder Slots nicht mehr - er hat natürlich nichts ausgetauscht sogar dir Grafikkarte läuft noch xD
Er studiert btw Informatik und entwickelt PCBs usw.


----------



## iGameKudan (8. August 2014)

Überredet... Hättest auch Nein sagen können. 

Habe aber viel Spaß mit dem Zeug und bin dir immernoch dankbar für den Deal.


----------



## Knogle (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Naja mein UD7 und i7 920 ist ja schon verkauft sonst wäre es ne Alternative mit Undervolting, iGameKudan hat mich überredet sonst hätte Ich da eh mal optimiert und meine alte 670 hätte dann die HD4350 ersetzt wenn Ich ne neue kaufe.
> Muss mal schauen was Ich mit den 6GB Corsair XMS3 1600 mache die habe Ich nicht verkauft - evtl 4GB in nen Office PC.
> 
> Das mit Sockel 1155 war eher deswegen eine Überlegung da der PC viel läuft und man die CPU mit dem aktuellen Board nicht undervolten kann wobei das nicht viel ausmachen dürfte, USB 3.0 intern fehlt auch.
> ...


 
Und da loescht man mit Wasser?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nicht ein Jeder hat einen Pulverlöscher


----------



## NuVirus (8. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Und da loescht man mit Wasser?



Stand halt gerade da, es hat Ja gebrannt und gestunken xD

Hab zu ihm gesagt er soll lieber je nachdem was für nen Board er hat soll er lieber nen Xeon kaufen und mal sein altes 750W NT austauschen das evtl für den Brand verantwortlich war und halt ne neue Graka rein. Aber er will lieber komplett neu aber evtl ist zumindest das Mainboard noch unbeschädigt was eh das wichtigste wäre am PC xD


----------



## Schrotti (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Also wenn man die Leistung des 1366er nicht braucht, lässt er sich auch gut zurück drehen. Mein i7 920 läuft nun mit 2,3GHz, 115MHz BCLK, bei 0,9V. Dazu den Low Voltage RAM noch mit verringert, der tuckert statt mit 1066MHz nunmehr mit 920MHz, bei 1,2V. Mehr gibt das Board nicht her. Verbraucht nun mit dem restlichen Kram in der Kiste so 85Watt. Noch mit potenzial nach unten, da ich vorerst keinen Ersatz für die 2 VelociRaptoren habe. Die hauen bei ihrer Performance auch noch ein paar Watt auf die Waage.


 
Das geht mit aktuellen Plattformen aber auch.

60W bei Last auf der CPU und 4 Threads.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Nicht ein Jeder hat einen Pulverlöscher


 
Habe mir fuer genau sowas CO2 Loescher gekauft damit ich nicht in so eine Situation komme


----------



## bingo88 (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Da stimmt was mit deinem Prime95 nicht, eventuell ist das Teil zu alt. Bei Ivybridge müsste der den AVX Codepfad nehmen und nicht Pentium 4 Type-2/3. Zumal da was von "Unknown CPU" erzählt wird. Kann sein, dass mit der korrekten Version der Verbrauch höher ausfällt, da dann die AVX-Einheit verwendet wird.


----------



## iGameKudan (8. August 2014)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Da stimmt was mit deinem Prime95 nicht, eventuell ist das Teil zu alt. Bei Ivybridge müsste der den AVX Codepfad nehmen und nicht Pentium 4 Type-2/3. Zumal da was von "Unknown CPU" erzählt wird. Kann sein, dass mit der korrekten Version der Verbrauch höher ausfällt, da dann die AVX-Einheit verwendet wird.



Prime95 26.6 hätte auch noch nicht den AVX-Befehlssatz und auch IvyBridge nicht  unterstützt, das kam erst mit den 27er-Versionen.


----------



## Knogle (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie bediene ich eigentlich prime?


----------



## Schrotti (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Da stimmt was mit deinem Prime95 nicht, eventuell ist das Teil zu alt. Bei Ivybridge müsste der den AVX Codepfad nehmen und nicht Pentium 4 Type-2/3. Zumal da was von "Unknown CPU" erzählt wird. Kann sein, dass mit der korrekten Version der Verbrauch höher ausfällt, da dann die AVX-Einheit verwendet wird.


 
Nur für dich mit eben runter geladener Version (wenn du dich dann besser fühlst).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bingo88 (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das hat mit besser fühlen nichts zu tun, mir ist vollkommen egal, was ihr für eine Stromaufnahme habt. Es war halt einfach nur eine Feststellung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Das geht mit aktuellen Plattformen aber auch.
> 
> 60W bei Last auf der CPU und 4 Threads.
> 
> ...


 
Habe ein nagelneuen Haswell Z97 System neben dem i7 920 X58 System stehen. Selbst out of the Box hat das Z97 System 2/3 weniger Wattdurst als mein altes, nicht mehr bestehendes, X58 Spiele System. Liebäugel mittlerweile mit dem Gedanken mich ganz vom X58 System zu trennen. So ein Haswell Pentium ... vor allem die mit dem offenen Multi hat was.



Knogle schrieb:


> Habe mir fuer genau sowas CO2 Loescher gekauft damit ich nicht in so eine Situation komme


Ich hab ne Hausratversicherung, der Wert dieser übersteigt dem was ich so hab  Ich brauche nur meine Backup Platten mit nehmen (Erinnerungen kann kein Geld der Welt wiederherstellen), alles andere ist mir egal.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. August 2014)

Sehr schade das die PCGH diesen Thread wohl offenbar ignoriert. Im aktuellen Heft wird mehrmals das Thema i7 920 und dessen "Haltbarkeit" eingegangen. 
Auf die Variante bzw. auf die Möglichkeit mit den Xeon wird nicht einmal drauf hingewiesen. 

Der Fazit war aber mal am allerbesten gewesen...

Mit Haswell-E habe man dann wieder die Möglichkeit von einem S1366 System auf einen günstigen 6 Kerner aufzurüsten.  

100 € vs ca. 800-1000 €. (Board + RAM kommt ja nicht von ungefähr ^^)
Hmm, jop lohnt sich. 

Darum find ich's schon schade...könnten deinen Thread wenigstens auf der Main mal als User Artikel veröffentlichen. 
Bin mir sicher das sehr viele überhaupt nicht wissen, was ihnen da entgeht.


----------



## facehugger (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> 100 € vs ca. 800-1000 €. (Board + RAM kommt ja nicht von ungefähr ^^)
> Hmm, jop lohnt sich.


Und ob es sich lohnt, vor allem für Intel

Gruß


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Artikel ist noch zu Aktuell, dies passt nicht zu PCGH  Der Artikel muss noch "reifen" 
Und 100€ VS 800€ --> 1000€ ... die Wirtschaft will auch leben.


----------



## Knogle (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Artikel ist immerhin das top Thema in diesem Bereich


----------



## facehugger (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist immerhin das top Thema in diesem Bereich


Verdient auf die Main hätte er es allemal

Gruß


----------



## Knogle (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn intel 9999X rauskommt in 10 Jahren vielleicht


----------



## IluBabe (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



facehugger schrieb:


> Verdient auf die Main hätte er es allemal
> 
> Gruß


Sicherlich, aber dafür sollte es dann doch schon ein paar gepflegtere Grafiken dazu geben. Wo man 1:1 erkennt wo stärken und schwächen liegen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nein Nein, erst wenn alle anderen darüber berichtet haben.  Wo klau... "leiht" sich PCGH immer öfters den Inhalt ihrer Artikel aus? War es nicht irgendwas mit C... heißt doch immer 





> Wie unsere Kollegen bei C... schrieben


 ruf da mal an und sag die sollen den Thread in einen Artikel aufarbeiten. 

Man kann auch alternativ einfach ne Mail an PCGH/X schreiben. Oder gleich den Mann der CPUs anschreiben.

Bilder hätte ich zwar, aber mehr zum Thema Energiesparen, Benchmarks, und/ oder Overclocking des i7 920er und dem X58 Chipsatz. Von Xeons hab ich gar nichts. Außer vom uralten 5060er.


----------



## facehugger (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Sicherlich, aber dafür sollte es dann doch schon ein paar gepflegtere Grafiken dazu geben. Wo man 1:1 erkennt wo stärken und schwächen liegen


Dazu kommt wohl auch, das die meisten 1366-User noch eher einen geocten i7-920 als einen X5650 nutzen...

Gruß


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. August 2014)

Schon richtig, aber gerade der Vergleich 920 gegen 5650 im Gamingvergleich wäre ja mal interessant.
Allerdings sollten dazu Grafikkarten der Performance- und HighEnd-Klasse genutzt werden, um das Grafikkartenlimit auszuschliessen.

Dann noch n Haswell und n IvyE so wie ein bis zwei AMDs im Vergleich.


----------



## Knogle (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe nur meine alte gtx 560ti


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. August 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Dazu kommt wohl auch, das die meisten 1366-User noch eher einen geocten i7-920 als einen X5650 nutzen...
> 
> Gruß



Gerade deswegen lohnt es sich doch. O.o
45 vs 32 nm, 130 W TDP vs 95 W TDP, 4 vs 6 Kerne, AES support etc etc etc....

Meiner verbraucht mit OC weniger als mein alter i7 940 ohne und ist dabei gar noch kühler.  

Wie gesagt man kriegt den x5650 direkt aus Deutschland (Berlin) Generalüberholt,  mit 30 Tagen Rückgaberecht und 12 Monate Garantie!  für 100 €.


----------



## StefanStg (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt man kriegt den x5650 direkt aus Deutschland (Berlin) Generalüberholt,  mit 30 Tagen Rückgaberecht und 12 Monate Garantie!  für 100 €.


 
Generalüberholt? Wie soll das bei einer CPU gehen? Täte mich jetzt schon mal interessieren wie das geht


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. August 2014)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Generalüberholt? Wie soll das bei einer CPU gehen? Täte mich jetzt schon mal interessieren wie das geht



Was weiß ich. 
Steht halt dabei und mit 1 Jahr Garantie ist das ja nicht zu verachten. Vom 30 Tage umtauschrecht ganz zu schweigen. ^^

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Intel-Xeon-X..._Elektronik_Computer_CPUs&hash=item25936ece6a

Hatte meinen beim selben Händler gekauft.  Sehr netter Kontakt, kostenloser Versand, sehr fixe Lieferung (bei mir war er in 2 Tagen da. ^^ )


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Generalüberholt? Wie soll das bei einer CPU gehen? Täte mich jetzt schon mal interessieren wie das geht


 
Die war kurz im Geschirrspüler um die letzten WLP Reste zu entfernen damit sie wieder wie neu aussieht.


----------



## bingo88 (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Andere versenken den ganzen Rechner in Öl, was soll da bei einem bisschen Wasser im ausgeschalteten Zustand schon passieren  Di Dinger sind doch heute ganz robust, das sah früher anders aus.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Den i7 920 musste ich auch fast mit Verdünnung ersaufen.  Man sollte eben bei einer neuen, unbekannten WLP zuerst mal testen ob die zu streichen geht.  Ich glaube Silber macht sich nicht so dufte auf Prozessorkontakte


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. August 2014)

Also ich reinige nur "trocken" mit Küchentuch. Solche Probleme kenn ich nicht. Ich nutze aber such ein LM.


----------



## Knogle (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Den i7 920 musste ich auch fast mit Verdünnung ersaufen.  Man sollte eben bei einer neuen, unbekannten WLP zuerst mal testen ob die zu streichen geht.  Ich glaube Silber macht sich nicht so dufte auf Prozessorkontakte


 
Habe auch Freude gehabt mit meiner leitenden Graphit WLP


----------



## apfeldavid (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

oh nein. macht bitte nicht noch mehr werbung für den x5650. 



ich fand den artikel auch ganz nett und hab mich gefragt wie der sechser mit etwas oc abgeschnitten hätte. ABER. dann steigen die preise für x58 platformen ja noch weiter.....


----------



## Knogle (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> oh nein. macht bitte nicht noch mehr werbung für den x5650.
> 
> 
> 
> ich fand den artikel auch ganz nett und hab mich gefragt wie der sechser mit etwas oc abgeschnitten hätte. ABER. dann steigen die preise für x58 platformen ja noch weiter.....


 
Nur die Preise fuer die Boards steigen 

Die CPUs werden billiger


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. August 2014)

Aber nicht die 6Kerner, nur die quads.
Die reichen aber bei mir für 2von3 PCs eh


----------



## Knogle (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Aber nicht die 6Kerner, nur die quads.
> Die reichen aber bei mir für 2von3 PCs eh


 
Klar gehen die runter

Bei dem Angebot aus den USA ist der Preis erneut gefallen fuer die X5650

Intel Xeon X5650 2.66 GHz Six-Core SLBV3 Processor (Grade A) 0675901039147 | eBay


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. August 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Aber nicht die 6Kerner, nur die quads.
> Die reichen aber bei mir für 2von3 PCs eh



Ähh, na klar. Das ist ja grad das Geile dran.


----------



## NuVirus (9. August 2014)

Evtl schau Ich mir mal den abgefackelten PC - Sockel 1366 mit Gigabyte Board vom Freund an evtl ist Ja Mainboard und CPU unbeschädigt.

Er will sich Ja nen neuen PC kaufen und 6GB RAM Habe Ich noch rumfliegen und er will die alten Teile dann loswerden.


----------



## PiEpS (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was für ein Kühler könnte man denn für den x5650 empfehlen? Taugen die Cpu-only-Wakü Kühler was? Hab aktuell einen Mugen 2 hier aber Kumpel möchte mir wohl meinen Phenom samt Kühler abkaufen.   Tendiere fast dazu den Mugen 2 nochmal zu holen, da er sehr leise ist/war. Oder gibts da bessere? (auch für Overclocking geeignet)


----------



## Knogle (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



PiEpS schrieb:


> Was für ein Kühler könnte man denn für den x5650 empfehlen? Taugen die Cpu-only-Wakü Kühler was? Hab aktuell einen Mugen 2 hier aber Kumpel möchte mir wohl meinen Phenom samt Kühler abkaufen.   Tendiere fast dazu den Mugen 2 nochmal zu holen, da er sehr leise ist/war. Oder gibts da bessere? (auch für Overclocking geeignet)


 
Ich empfehle nen Alpenfoehn Brocken

Habe damit bei allen 8 Xeons gute Erfahrungen gemacht (Bis max. 5Ghz)

/E: ist doch nur ein Mugen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. August 2014)

Der Mugen ist mit 2 Lüftern top.


----------



## Knogle (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe auch so einen Mugen 2 aber die installation finde ich irgendwie kompliziert 

Und mein Mugen 2 ist verbogen


----------



## Stoffel01 (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Der Mugen ist mit 2 Lüftern top.


 
Am besten 2 Deltas


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. August 2014)

Ne, nen unterschied bei zwei Antec threespeed von m auf h konnte ich nicht mehr feststellen, lohnt also ab gewissem luftdurchsatz nicht mehr.


----------



## Stoffel01 (9. August 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ne, nen unterschied bei zwei Antec threespeed von m auf h konnte ich nicht mehr feststellen, lohnt also ab gewissem luftdurchsatz nicht mehr.



Geht aber mehr um den Schmerzfaktor


----------



## Knogle (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ne, nen unterschied bei zwei Antec threespeed von m auf h konnte ich nicht mehr feststellen, lohnt also ab gewissem luftdurchsatz nicht mehr.


 
500 m3/h bei einem DELTA  da brauchste keine 2 mehr


----------



## apfeldavid (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

also wenn ich auch mein strom-messgerät schaue kommen mir immer noch die tränen. ist nun schon auf 1600mhz und -0.3 undervoltet, aber frißt im anno 2070 nette 280W (amd ati hd 6950)       ;(   möglicherweise doch alles verkaufen ? für das geld bekomm ich ne neue 1150 plattform. dann werd ich aber wohl auch hier gesperrt ? :/


----------



## Knogle (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> also wenn ich auch mein strom-messgerät schaue kommen mir immer noch die tränen. ist nun schon auf 1600mhz und -0.3 undervoltet, aber frißt im anno 2070 nette 280W (amd ati hd 6950)       ;(   möglicherweise doch alles verkaufen ? für das geld bekomm ich ne neue 1150 plattform. dann werd ich aber wohl auch hier gesperrt ? :/


 
Ja dann wirst du gesperrt 

Geh mal auf 0,75V bei 1200Mhz und 600Mhz RAM Takt und DRAM Bus Spannung auf 1,2 , QPI Spannung auf Minimum bei QPI Slow Mode und BCLK 100 und PCIe 100


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

280W ... beim Spielen kam mein altes System auf 360W - 380W


----------



## Knogle (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> 280W ... beim Spielen kam mein altes System auf 360W - 380W


 
Ich komm bei 4Ghz auf max 200W unter Vollast


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. August 2014)

Allein die Graka ist schon aua, ersetzdie durch ne 750ti und du hast ruhe.


----------



## Knogle (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kennt jemand IRGENDEIN Dual CPU Board das kein AMI BIOS hat? 

Ich finde nur noch Boards mit AMI BIOS , auch bei den Single CPU Brettern am Sockel 1156 und 1366 nur noch AMI


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ich komm bei 4Ghz auf max 200W unter Vollast


 
What? Hab in Games um die 380 Watt. 
200 Watt hab ich im Cinebench auch Knogle.


----------



## Knogle (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> What? Hab in Games um die 380 Watt.
> 200 Watt hab ich im Cinebench auch Knogle.


 
Also ich meine jetzt in IntelBurnTest wenn die CPU auf 100% ist auf allen Kernen habe ich 200W im gesammten System


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Also ich meine jetzt in IntelBurnTest wenn die CPU auf 100% ist auf allen Kernen habe ich 200W im gesammten System


 
Hatte mich nämlich schon gewundert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. August 2014)

Wobei man sich fix wundern kann.
Hab die tage nen ersten run meiner hd2900xt auf meinem i7 Benchtable gemacht (valley) und keine 300w systemverbrauch gehabt.
Da war ich erstaunt. Gerade mit der Karte hatte ich befürchtet die 350w zu knacken.
Bisher hab ich nur mit meiner 4870x2 oder zwei 3870x2 die 400 gerissen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wobei ich sagen muss, das ich ja noch 2 Steckkarten (Sound und TV Karte) und 4 Platten + 1 SSD dran hab. 
Lüfter hab ich bei mir auch insgesamt 5 verbaut. (3 Gehäuse + 2 CPU Lüfter) ^^
Der X58 Chipsatz von Asus soll ja zudem auch etwas mehr verbrauchen als die restlichen, so wie ich das noch in Erinnerung hab.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. August 2014)

Etwas overvolted für mehr oc?


----------



## Knogle (10. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

X48 und P55 fressen doch noch mehr


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Etwas overvolted für mehr oc?


 
Nee, nee ganz im Gegenteil. Meine 3,6 Ghz laufen UV. 
(1,15 V)

@Knogle 
Sicher?`O.o
Hab das noch anders in Erinnerung...

Ansonsten meinte ich jetzt eher den Vergleich zwischen den anderen x58 Boards.


----------



## Knogle (10. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Nee, nee ganz im Gegenteil. Meine 3,6 Ghz laufen UV.
> (1,15 V)
> 
> @Knogle
> ...


 
Ja ich bin mir sicher 

5520 und 5500 fressen noch mehr


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Beim X48 bin ich auch bei, der P55 frisst nicht mehr, da ist, wenn des so gemessen ist, was anderes dran schuld.
War das n Hydra-Bord? Der P55 ist im prinzip ja nur ein kleinerer X58. Aber um eine P55 SLI-fähig zu machen war ja ein PCIe-Switch von Nvidia fällig, der ist ein Stromfresser.

Das ist aber bei x48 im prinzip auch so.

Glaub der Chip hieß N100?

Wenn ich heute abend kurz Zeit finde, versuch ich mal mein Benchtable unter 100W Idle zu bringen, was ich mit der aktuel verbauten HD2900XT aber eher bezweifel


----------



## Knogle (10. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Beim X48 bin ich auch bei, der P55 frisst nicht mehr, da ist, wenn des so gemessen ist, was anderes dran schuld.
> War das n Hydra-Bord? Der P55 ist im prinzip ja nur ein kleinerer X58. Aber um eine P55 SLI-fähig zu machen war ja ein PCIe-Switch von Nvidia fällig, der ist ein Stromfresser.
> 
> Das ist aber bei x48 im prinzip auch so.
> ...


 

Ne ich hatte ein Asus P7P55D


----------



## Aslinger (10. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein Sys kommt unter Volllast auf ca. 330-380W, je nach Game, solange ich Vsync aus lasse. Bei Bf4 zb mit Vsync on ca. 265W, weil die Karte nur mehr noch max. 60 fps rendern muss und bei off um die 340W! Das E6 NT hat nur normales 80 plus! Meiner Meinung nach noch ein guter Wert für ein S1366 Sys. Die Titan Black frisst ja auch ganz schön Strom. 

Stromkosten bei mir in der Wohnung pro Monat um die 25€.


----------



## Knogle (10. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Mein Sys kommt unter Volllast auf ca. 330-380W, je nach Game, solange ich Vsync aus lasse. Bei Bf4 zb mit Vsync on ca. 265W, weil die Karte nur mehr noch max. 60 fps rendern muss und bei off um die 340W! Das E6 NT hat nur normales 80 plus! Meiner Meinung nach noch ein guter Wert für ein S1366 Sys. Die Titan Black frisst ja auch ganz schön Strom.
> 
> Stromkosten bei mir in der Wohnung pro Monat um die 25€.


 
Meine GTX 560Ti wird immer zu heiss und PC geht dann aus 

Da kommt bald ein Alpenfoehn Peter rauf mit 2 DELTAs


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und zu den Deltas eine alte Kinoanlage mit 5000 Watt Leistung um diese Lüfter zu übertönen 

Ich hab hier noch 5 Dell PowerEdge 2900 Lüfter herum liegen, die haben auch schon die "Gabe" in den Finger zu schnitzen wie ein Messer. Glaubt man gar nicht wie viel potential in Plastikrotoren steckt.


----------



## Knogle (10. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Und zu den Deltas eine alte Kinoanlage mit 5000 Watt Leistung um diese Lüfter zu übertönen
> 
> Ich hab hier noch 5 Dell PowerEdge 2900 Lüfter herum liegen, die haben auch schon die "Gabe" in den Finger zu schnitzen wie ein Messer. Glaubt man gar nicht wie viel potential in Plastikrotoren steckt.


 
Haste schon Erfahrungen mit gemacht ? 

Die DELTAs sind richtig schlimm ^^

Bei meinem 120mm JouJye und habe ich noch keinen Finger reingekriegt  ist wohl auch nicht so gesund bei 6000RPM


----------



## Stoffel01 (10. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Haste schon Erfahrungen mit gemacht ?
> 
> Die DELTAs sind richtig schlimm ^^
> 
> Bei meinem 120mm JouJye und habe ich noch keinen Finger reingekriegt  ist wohl auch nicht so gesund bei 6000RPM



Warum hast du mir nicht gesagt dass es noch schneller geht knoggi -_-


----------



## iGameKudan (10. August 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> War das n Hydra-Bord? Der P55 ist im prinzip ja nur ein kleinerer X58. Aber um eine P55 SLI-fähig zu machen war ja ein PCIe-Switch von Nvidia fällig, der ist ein Stromfresser.
> 
> Das ist aber bei x48 im prinzip auch so.
> 
> Glaub der Chip hieß N100?



Der Chip hieß NF200. 

Die Leute die damals aber schon.SLI genutzt haben wwrden mit dem Stromverbrauch das geringste Problem gehabt haben.


----------



## Knogle (10. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Warum hast du mir nicht gesagt dass es noch schneller geht knoggi -_-


 
Dein DELTA ist doch schon flott genug oder nicht? 

Sonst hol dir doch nen JouJye Luefter

Der wiegt 530g


----------



## Knogle (10. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So habe beim JouJye gemessen

Bei 30cm 105dba 

Hab auch ein Video gemacht


Laut BIOS laeuft der auf 6900RPM


----------



## Stoffel01 (10. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> So habe beim JouJye gemessen
> 
> Bei 30cm 105dba
> 
> ...



Geil! Muss ich haben!! 105 dB *-*


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

neuer Trend: UnSilentPC


----------



## Knogle (10. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Geil! Muss ich haben!! 105 dB *-*


 
Ja sonst laeuft der eigentlich nur auf 6000 o.O

Habe da aber noch ein bisschen gefummelt damit er so laut wird 

Leider kann mein Aufnahmegeraet nur bis 80db

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5soj7lKHgZA&feature=youtu.be

/ee: schade , der Luefter wird doch nur 97dba laut


----------



## Stoffel01 (10. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ja sonst laeuft der eigentlich nur auf 6000 o.O
> 
> Habe da aber noch ein bisschen gefummelt damit er so laut wird
> 
> ...



Video ist Privat ._. Knoggi, wir müssen mal eine LAN Party machen. Mit Gehörschutz versteht sich


----------



## Knogle (10. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Video ist Privat ._. Knoggi, wir müssen mal eine LAN Party machen. Mit Gehörschutz versteht sich


 
Glaub mir , nach einer gewissen Zeit stoerts eh nicht mehr  

So jetzt ises oefffentlich!


----------



## Stoffel01 (10. August 2014)

Bin langsam echt am überlegen mir als 2. System ein 1366er zuzulegen. ..


----------



## Knogle (10. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Bin langsam echt am überlegen mir als 2. System ein 1366er zuzulegen. ..


 
Was spricht dagegen?


----------



## Stoffel01 (10. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen?



Eigentlich das Geld. Bzw wollte ich meinen ganzen PC Kram der bei mir hier rum liegt (angefangen bei einer ATI rage fury maxx bis was weiß ich^^) so langsam verkaufen, da ich mir eigentlich! andere Prioritäten gesetzt habe


----------



## Knogle (10. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Eigentlich das Geld. Bzw wollte ich meinen ganzen PC Kram der bei mir hier rum liegt (angefangen bei einer ATI rage fury maxx bis was weiß ich^^) so langsam verkaufen, da ich mir eigentlich! andere Prioritäten gesetzt habe


 
Trotzdem lohnt sich das


----------



## Stoffel01 (10. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Trotzdem lohnt sich das


 
ich weiß.......


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Würde dir dann aber ein Dual CPU System empfehlen


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Würde dir dann aber ein Dual CPU System empfehlen



Was würde denn da so ein Mainboard kosten? Bzw welches wäre gut, damit man auch ein wenig OC betreiben kann?

(Dann bin ich ja schneller als mit meinem richtigen pc  )


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Was würde denn da so ein Mainboard kosten? Bzw welches wäre gut, damit man auch ein wenig OC betreiben kann?


 
OC tappen wir immernoch im dunkeln da ich wohl momentan der einzige bin der da soviel ausprobiert und bereits 1 Board geopfert hat 

Ich wuerde dir ein Supermicro empfehlen da ich mit dem Intel Board noch keine Fortschritte habe

Das schaut gut aus Supermicro X8DT3 Dual Socket LGA 1366 5500/5600 Xeon DDR3 Server Motherboard | eBay


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. August 2014)

Puh alles von den amis. Wie sieht das aus mit dem Zoll?

(Mein Kumpel ist noch 1,5 Wochen in Texas xD kann man sowas zollfrei per Flieger mitbringen? )


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Puh alles von den amis. Wie sieht das aus mit dem Zoll?


 
19% in Deutschland 

Wenn es dir zugestellt wird kassiert der Postbote dann ab 

Aber Zollabfertigung ist schon in der Kaufabwicklung drinnen , also kommt das Paket direkt zu dir und du musst nix mehr drauf zahlen


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> 19% in Deutschland
> 
> Wenn es dir zugestellt wird kassiert der Postbote dann ab
> 
> Aber Zollabfertigung ist schon in der Kaufabwicklung drinnen , also kommt das Paket direkt zu dir und du musst nix mehr drauf zahlen



Lol okay, seit wann gibt es denn sowas oO


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Lol okay, seit wann gibt es denn sowas oO


 
Seit es eBay gibt  Aber bietet nicht jeder Verkaeufer an

Das Board schaut noch besser aus

Supermicro X8DAH+-F, Sockel LGA1366, Intel (MBD-X8DAH+-F-O) Motherboard 0672042048328 | eBay


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Seit es eBay gibt  Aber bietet nicht jeder Verkaeufer an
> 
> Das Board schaut noch besser aus
> 
> Supermicro X8DAH+-F, Sockel LGA1366, Intel (MBD-X8DAH+-F-O) Motherboard 0672042048328 | eBay



Glaube das ist mir etwas sehr teuer^^
Aber schick mir doch mal nen Link zu den CPUs


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Intel Xeon X5650 2.66 GHz Six-Core SLBV3 Processor (Grade A) 0675901039147 | eBay


Ich bin zuversichtlich das OC klappen wird

Heute kommt auch nach 3 Wochen mein repariertes Board an


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Intel Xeon X5650 2.66 GHz Six-Core SLBV3 Processor (Grade A) 0675901039147 | eBay
> 
> Ich bin zuversichtlich das OC klappen wird
> 
> Heute kommt auch nach 3 Wochen mein repariertes Board an



Sind das die gleichen die du hast?? Und die hast du auf 5 ghz bekommen? ?????


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Sind das die gleichen die du hast?? Und die hast du auf 5 ghz bekommen? ?????


 
Jup das sind die gleichen die ich habe , und die habe ich auf 5Ghz gekriegt


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Jup das sind die gleichen die ich habe , und die habe ich auf 5Ghz gekriegt


 
ACH DU HEILIGE. da sind ja fast 200%

Edit: Kann ich denn bei dem Dual Socket Board überhaupt meine beiden Mugen 2 verwenden  ? Dann muss ich noch einen Delta für den 2. Mugen bestellen


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin nun gefrustet >.< Mainboard wieder bekommen aber jetzt ist es ganz kaputt


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Bin nun gefrustet >.< Mainboard wieder bekommen aber jetzt ist es ganz kaputt


 
wtf? In welche Polenwerkstatt hast du das denn eingeschickt?


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> wtf? In welche Polenwerkstatt hast du das denn eingeschickt?


 
bios-chip24.de


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> bios-chip24.de


 
wie sich das schon anhört....xD


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> wie sich das schon anhört....xD


 
Ich kannte leider keinen anderen Shop der die BIOS Chips neu flasht

Ausser bios-chip.de aber den gibts nicht mehr

Zu allem uebel sind nun auch beide CPUs die auf dem Board waren hin + mein LSI 9211 8i RAID Controller 

Und der ganze Spass nur weil ich den Parameter /OVERRIDE beim flashen genutzt habe >.<


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ich kannte leider keinen anderen Shop der die BIOS Chips neu flasht
> 
> Ausser bios-chip.de aber den gibts nicht mehr
> 
> ...



ach du kacke...armer hund

Ich habe dem Mainboard Typen mal einen Preisvorschlag gesendet


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Da ist sogar ein grosser Cola Fleck auf dem Board


----------



## Wolf77 (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich muss schon sagen, der Thread ist sehr unterhaltsam, ich verfolge den inzwischen jeden Tag auf der Arbeit 
3 Wochen noch dann kauf ich mir meinen 5650 ein 
@Knogle: mein beileid wegen deinem setup, was hat der override parameter denn genau bewirkt?

gepostet von meiner Dual xeon E5-2650 workstation mit 64gb ram auf der Arbeit, bei der ich jeden Tag damit kaempfen muss, sie nicht mit nach hause zu nehmen


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Da ist sogar ein grosser Cola Fleck auf dem Board


 
oha..was n Laden


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Wolf77 schrieb:


> Ich muss schon sagen, der Thread ist sehr unterhaltsam, ich verfolge den inzwischen jeden Tag auf der Arbeit
> 3 Wochen noch dann kauf ich mir meinen 5650 ein
> @Knogle: mein beileid wegen deinem setup, was hat der override parameter denn genau bewirkt?
> 
> gepostet von meiner Dual xeon E5-2650 workstation mit 64gb ram auf der Arbeit, bei der ich jeden Tag damit kaempfen muss, sie nicht mit nach hause zu nehmen


 
Der hat bewirkt das der BIOS Boot Block ueberschrieben wurde , aber die Recovery Procedure ging aber das beste war

Bei dem Recovery BIOS gibt es keinen USB Support  Und es gibt nur USB Anschluesse um das BIOS neu zu flashen

Der Intel Support meinte dann ich soll mir ein neues Intel Produkt kaufen 

Habe nur 48gb RAM


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Der hat bewirkt das der BIOS Boot Block ueberschrieben wurde , aber die Recovery Procedure ging aber das beste war
> 
> Bei dem Recovery BIOS gibt es keinen USB Support  Und es gibt nur USB Anschluesse um das BIOS neu zu flashen
> 
> ...


 

Ist es eigentlich schlimm, wenn ich das Mainboard nicht voll bestücke? Also vorerst


----------



## iGameKudan (11. August 2014)

Auf meinem X58A-UD7 laufen auch nur 2x 4GB - alles ok...


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Auf meinem X58A-UD7 laufen auch nur 2x 4GB - alles ok...


 
Ok, habe nämlich vorerst nur 2x4gb vengeance und 2x2GB Dominator...dann sollten die ja laufen bevor ich auf 192GB aufrüste


----------



## iGameKudan (11. August 2014)

Channel A 1x 4GB
Channel B 1x 4GB
Channel C 2x 2GB


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Channel A 1x 4GB
> Channel B 1x 4GB
> Channel C 2x 2GB


 
Dass ich 2 CPUs hab hast du bedacht? Naja die Hauptsache ist es läuft erstmal


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Channel A 1x 4GB
> Channel B 1x 4GB
> Channel C 2x 2GB


 
Bei 2 CPUs muss er die 3 Riegel aber auf die beiden NUMAs aufteilen


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Bei 2 CPUs muss er die 3 Riegel aber auf die beiden NUMAs aufteilen


 
wat xD?


----------



## -H1N1- (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Coole Sache, ich lese jetzt hier schon eine Weile mit und muß sagen, ganz schön interessante Thematik der alte Sockel.

Wäre ein ASUS Rampage III GENE eine gute Basis für so nen Xeon?


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Coole Sache, ich lese jetzt hier schon eine Weile mit und muß sagen, ganz schön interessante Thematik der alte Sockel.
> 
> Wäre ein ASUS Rampage III GENE eine gute Basis für so nen Xeon?


 
Ja ^^


----------



## -H1N1- (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Oke danke @Knogle! Hatte mich nur gewundert, dass die CPU nicht auf der Support Liste steht aber die wird sicher auch nicht mehr aktualisiert .


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. August 2014)

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus. Ich brauch ja 2 8 Pin cpu Stecker. Kann ich einfach den 8 Pin von meinem defekten System Power abschneiden und mir selber n Adapter basteln? Oder reicht es wenn ich einmal nen 8 Pin einstecke und für den anderen einen 4 Pin nehme


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich aus. Ich brauch ja 2 8 Pin cpu Stecker. Kann ich einfach den 8 Pin von meinem defekten System Power abschneiden und mir selber n Adapter basteln? Oder reicht es wenn ich einmal nen 8 Pin einstecke und für den anderen einen 4 Pin nehme


 
Brauchst 2x 8Pin ^^ (Zumindest beim Intel Bord)


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Brauchst 2x 8Pin ^^ (Zumindest beim Intel Bord)



Ok. Dann pfusche ich mir einen Adapter zurecht, kein Problem^^


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich kann das Intel Board aber nicht empfehlen 

Versuch lieber dein Glueck mit den Supermicros

Meins kommt auch bald


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ich kann das Intel Board aber nicht empfehlen
> 
> Versuch lieber dein Glueck mit den Supermicros
> 
> Meins kommt auch bald



Naja ich meinte doch das super Micro von den amis was du mir empfohlen hast


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein Finger ist gerade in den DELTA gekommen  Hab ein Bild gemacht , ich lads gleich mal hoch^^

Waren nur 7200 rpm


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Mein Finger ist gerade in den DELTA gekommen  Hab ein Bild gemacht , ich lads gleich mal hoch^^
> 
> Waren nur 7200 rpm



Was machst du eigentlich den ganzen Tag?


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Was machst du eigentlich den ganzen Tag?


 
Das Luefterblatt hat sich richtig schoen in meinen Finger gebohrt , so wie damals 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man goennt sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Das Luefterblatt hat sich richtig schoen in meinen Finger gebohrt , so wie damals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fiese Teile  nachher kommt ne Freundin und n Kumpel zum zocken vorbei. Das Mädel nimmt meinen 2. Rechner...Ich glaube ich bau vorher den Delta ein


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Fiese Teile  nachher kommt ne Freundin und n Kumpel zum zocken vorbei. Das Mädel nimmt meinen 2. Rechner...Ich glaube ich bau vorher den Delta ein


 
Ohje 

Ich mag die DELTAs irgendwie  :p


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. August 2014)

Krank

Aber, wieso sind jetzt 2 xeon hin?


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Krank
> 
> Aber, wieso sind jetzt 2 xeon hin?


 
Keine Ahnung , besitmmt irgendwas mit den Spannungen >.< Die funktionieren aber nicht mehr in meinen anderen PCs

Bin gespannt was der Shop Betreiber nun zu dieser "Reparatur" sagt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. August 2014)

Schickste se mir? Teste se gern mal bei mir


----------



## iGameKudan (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Knogle, du ballerst 1,6V auf die Xeons und wunderst dich wieso die jetzt kaputt sind? 
Oder waren das die von dem jetzt kaputten Serverboard?


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Knogle, du ballerst 1,6V auf die Xeons und wunderst dich wieso die jetzt kaputt sind?
> Oder waren das die von dem jetzt kaputten Serverboard?


 
Die von dem kaputten Serverboard 


Aber die X5650 vertragen auch 1,6V

Da ist bisher nix kaputt gegangen


----------



## bingo88 (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

"Gestern ging es noch" ist die Definition von kaputt


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> "Gestern ging es noch" ist die Definition von kaputt


 
So war es auch 

Bevor der Kerl dran war hatte ich wenigstens Bild ^^

Jetzt leuchten keine LEDs mehr , nichtmal die POST LEDs und es piept nix mehr , es leuchtet nur noch die Error LED


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Das Luefterblatt hat sich richtig schoen in meinen Finger gebohrt , so wie damals
> 
> 
> 
> ...



einfach nur geil   
Erst die Zuckerwürfel - jetzt der Finger.
Bald bietest Du einen neuen Beschneidungsservice an. Delta statt Schere... Nur Aufpassen, dass das Gehänge nicht mit verarbeitet wird. Gibt sonst Wurstsalat mit Bohnen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. August 2014)

Kommt n Mann in die Tierhandlung: "Der Papagei, den Sie mir gestern verkauft haben, ist heute Morgen tot von der Stange gefallen." Händler: "Komisch, dass hat er bei uns nie gemacht."


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> einfach nur geil
> Erst die Zuckerwürfel - jetzt der Finger.
> Bald bietest Du einen neuen Beschneidungsservice an. Delta statt Schere... Nur Aufpassen, dass das Gehänge nicht mit verarbeitet wird. Gibt sonst Wurstsalat mit Bohnen


 
Leider ist das Bild zu unscharf und man sieht nicht meine Fleischwunde 

Die Metall Luefterblaetter habens in sich


----------



## bingo88 (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> So war es auch
> 
> Bevor der Kerl dran war hatte ich wenigstens Bild ^^
> 
> Jetzt leuchten keine LEDs mehr , nichtmal die POST LEDs und es piept nix mehr , es leuchtet nur noch die Error LED


 Erinnert mich an meinen zerflashten RAID-Controller. Der ist beim Update einfach stehen geblieben. Das Update dauert normalerweise 2 Minuten, nach ner Stunde hatte ich dann mal einen Reboot gemacht => kaputt. Und das Teil reagiert nicht mal mehr auf den Force Flash Jumper, alle Tools melden nur "Kenn ich net, mag ich net" => Fall für die Tonne 



Knogle schrieb:


> Leider ist das Bild zu unscharf und man sieht nicht meine Fleischwunde
> 
> Die Metall Luefterblaetter habens in sich


 Da steckt man ja auch nicht seinen Finger rein (oder Gegenstände)...


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an meinen zerflashten RAID-Controller. Der ist beim Update einfach stehen geblieben. Das Update dauert normalerweise 2 Minuten, nach ner Stunde hatte ich dann mal einen Reboot gemacht => kaputt. Und das Teil reagiert nicht mal mehr auf den Force Flash Jumper, alle Tools melden nur "Kenn ich net, mag ich net" => Fall für die Tonne
> 
> 
> Da steckt man ja auch nicht seinen Finger rein (oder Gegenstände)...


 
Bin gespannt wie der das nachbessert :p


----------



## bingo88 (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo, einfach dürfte das nicht werden...


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Jo, einfach dürfte das nicht werden...


 
Ich habe das Gefuehl das er den BMC Rom auch mit dem BIOS Image geflasht hat (obwohl ich dem ausdruecklich gesagt habe das er das nicht machen soll >.<) weil fuer den BMC Rom habe ich kein Image da


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie der das nachbessert :p


 
Na den Cola Fleck kriegt er doch ganz bestimmt raus...

Für die Lüfter hätte ich mal nen Vorschlag: Einfach die Lüfterblätter abflexen und Teppichmesser Einlagen anschrauben. Die haben auch schon das passende Loch dazu. Damit bist Du bestimmt viel viel effizienter... beim arbeiten


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> Na den Cola Fleck kriegt er doch ganz bestimmt raus...
> 
> Für die Lüfter hätte ich mal nen Vorschlag: Einfach die Lüfterblätter abflexen und Teppichmesser Einlagen anschrauben. Die haben auch schon das passende Loch dazu. Damit bist Du bestimmt viel viel effizienter... beim arbeiten


 
Aber wer trinkt Cola und verschuettet die waerend der ein BIOS tauscht? 

Da ist nun auch alles korrodiert


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Aber wer trinkt Cola und verschuettet die waerend der ein BIOS tauscht?
> 
> Da ist nun auch alles korrodiert


 
Naja...


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> Naja...


 


Naja ich schau mal was draus wird

Ich denke er dachte es sei ein Dual BIOS , und hat den BMC + BIOS Rom mit dem BIOS Image geflasht (Sehen beide identisch aus)

Kann sein das er nur den halben BMC geflasht hat


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Knoggi: Board und die beiden CPUs sind schon verschickt. Ich hasse dich


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich reiche mal ein paar Daten nach, die ich so gesammelt habe.

Settings: @2,66GHz: DDR3-1200 CL7-7-7-20 CR1, BLCK 200, Uncore 3200MHz
             @4,00GHz: DDR3-1200 CL7-7-7-20 CR1, BLCK 200, Uncore 3400MHz


----------



## Knogle (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich reiche mal ein paar Daten nach, die ich so gesammelt habe.
> 
> Settings: @2,66GHz: DDR3-1200 CL7-7-7-20 CR1, BLCK 200, Uncore 3200MHz
> @4,00GHz: DDR3-1200 CL7-7-7-20 CR1, BLCK 200, Uncore 3400MHz


 
Gefaellt mir , ich mache die Grafiken direkt rein

Haste eventuell noch einen Haswell zum Vergleich?
Haste den X5650 auf 4 Kernen laufen gehabt?


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ne hab ihm extra die Kerne gelassen. Bei Single Thread Anwendungen habe ich bei beiden die gleichen Werte ermittelt, deswegen geh ich mal davon aus, dass beide bei 4 Kernen wohl ziemlich gleich schnell sind. Ehrlich gesagt möchte ich auch nicht mehr weiter rum testen, habe jetzt ein finales Setting gefunden, dass ich erst einmal auf Herz und Nieren prüfen möchte.

Mit ner anderen CPU kann ich auch nicht dienen, mein Herz schlägt nur noch für den Sockel 1366


----------



## Knogle (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ne hab ihm extra die Kerne gelassen. Bei Single Thread Anwendungen habe ich bei beiden die gleichen Werte ermittelt, deswegen geh ich mal davon aus, dass beide bei 4 Kernen wohl ziemlich gleich schnell sind. Ehrlich gesagt möchte ich auch nicht mehr weiter rum testen, habe jetzt ein finales Setting gefunden, dass ich erst einmal auf Herz und Nieren prüfen möchte.
> 
> Mit ner anderen CPU kann ich auch nicht dienen, mein Herz schlägt nur noch für den Sockel 1366


 
Unterstuetzt dieses Anno 6 Kerne?

Weil wenn nicht , dann kann man davon ausgehen das das Spiel bei beiden 4 Kerne nutzt , und dann kann man auch den Sprung von Gulftown auf Westmere 45nm--> 32nm wohl einigermassen erkennen


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Anno freut sich über jeden Kern und Thread. Kann natürlich sein, dass es beim Vierkerner am Anschlag läuft und beim Sechskerner z.B. vielleicht nur mit 9 Threads und der Rest an Windows geht. Wenn ich viel Langeweile habe, teste ich vielleicht nochmal mit dem X5650 als Vierkerner.


----------



## IluBabe (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

War Anno 2070 nicht so ne ausgebuffte Drecksau, die bei 4 Kernen mit dem neuen nicht mehr sklaierte und im alten Anno noch mit 4+HT?


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ich weiß, dass Anno 2070 nicht mehr so toll skalieren soll, weswegen es ja auch auf nem Haswell Pentium Zweikerner mit 4,x GHz besser läuft als auf nem übertakteten i7 920 mit 8 Threads. Anno 1404 sollte soweit ich weiß noch besser skalieren - mehr Kerne = besser^^ Aber ich kann mich auch nochmal belesen.


----------



## apfeldavid (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Ok. Dann pfusche ich mir einen Adapter zurecht, kein Problem^^



den hier hab ich mir geholt. klappt wunderbar.
Akasa Akasa 6-Pin PCIe zu 8-Pin ATX12V - Adapter-Kabel okluge.de

ciao,
david


----------



## Stoffel01 (12. August 2014)

apfeldavid schrieb:


> den hier hab ich mir geholt. klappt wunderbar.
> Akasa Akasa 6-Pin PCIe zu 8-Pin ATX12V - Adapter-Kabel okluge.de
> 
> ciao,
> david



Das geht natürlich auch!  Danke


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



IluBabe schrieb:


> War Anno 2070 nicht so ne ausgebuffte Drecksau, die bei 4 Kernen mit dem neuen nicht mehr sklaierte und im alten Anno noch mit 4+HT?


 
Anno 2070 läuft auf 4 Threads sehr gut. Alles darüber ist Glückssache.
Sobald du eine große Map nimmst klappt die CPU aber schnell zusammen und erreicht nicht mal mehr 50 FPS.


----------



## Knogle (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gibt es ein Spiel welches 12 Threads nutzt?


----------



## Stoffel01 (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Spiel welches 12 Threads nutzt?


 
Das ist eine gute Frage...Auf Anhieb fällt mir gar keins ein


----------



## NuVirus (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie sieht es mit Xeon 5650 auf einem Asus P6T Deluxe aus, hab ich gerade nicht im Kopf da ich mich nur mit Gigabyte Boards beschäftigt hatte


----------



## Stoffel01 (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Xeon 5650 auf einem Asus P6T Deluxe aus, hab ich gerade nicht im Kopf da ich mich nur mit Gigabyte Boards beschäftigt hatte



https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.asp...e&id=20101114194955340&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

mit einem X5670 scheint es zu funktionieren...somit könnte der 5650 wohl auch laufen


----------



## Knogle (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Xeon 5650 auf einem Asus P6T Deluxe aus, hab ich gerade nicht im Kopf da ich mich nur mit Gigabyte Boards beschäftigt hatte


 
Ja die ASUS Boards machen keine Probleme


----------



## NuVirus (12. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ja die ASUS Boards machen keine Probleme



Kk dann schauen wir mal ob wir die Fehlermeldungen nach Grafikkartenbrand und löschen mit Wasser weg bekommen oder ob doch nen neuer PC her muss


----------



## aloha84 (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Spiel welches 12 Threads nutzt?


 
Hab mich grad gaaaaanz dunkel an ein Interview mit 4AGames erinnert.



> *Oles Shishkovstov:* _Ja, unsere Engine wurde von Beginn an  für Multithreading ausgelegt. Das ist der einzige richtige Weg, denn  später noch Multithreading einzubauen ist schlicht nicht möglich oder  die Entwicklung verläuft äußerst suboptimal. Wir unterstützen mindesten  zwei Kerne* bis hin zu einer beliebigen Anzahl und erwarten eine lineare  Skalierung mit steigender Anzahl, sofern die Grafikkarte nicht  limitiert. *_
> _Jede Engine, die spezielle Teile in einem  eigenen Thread laufen lässt, ist schlicht eine schlechte Architektur,  für gewöhnlich aufgrund der verwendeten Basistechnologie. Eine solche  Architektur skaliert nicht. Der einzig zukunftssichere Weg ist das so  genannte "Task Model", in dem Threads einfach nur Worker-Jobs sind,  welche in tausenden von Tasks in einer Art zeitabhängigem  Verzweigungsprozess organisiert sind. Und genau das machen wir. _
> _U*nsere  Engine profitiert (so wie jede vernünftig programmierte) definitiv von  SMT.* Auf der Xbox 360 etwa erreichen wir daher eine rund 50 Prozent  höhere Leistung [Anmerkung: Der Xenon-Chip hat drei Kerne, wobei jeder  dank SMT zwei Threads abarbeiten kann]. *Wenn deine CPU also SMT  beherrscht - bloß nicht abschalten!*_



Also Metro 2033 scheint ein Kandidat zu sein......wenn die Graka nicht limitiert.^^


Quelle: Metro 2033: Exklusiv-Interview zum DirectX-11-Shooter mit den Themen GPU-PhysX, Fermi, Multicore und den Vorzügen der PC-Version - Metro 2033 Part #2: Fermi/GF100, SLI, Multicore, GPU-PhysX und DirectX 11


----------



## Knogle (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ohje.. Xenon Chip , 3 Kerne

Was ist das fuer ein Artikel?


----------



## aloha84 (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ohje.. Xenon Chip , 3 Kerne
> 
> Was ist das fuer ein Artikel?



Von PCGH, wegen Xenon oder wieso?
Xenon ist nur ein Codename --> Xenon (processor) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Knogle (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Von PCGH, wegen Xenon oder wieso?
> Xenon ist nur ein Codename --> Xenon (processor) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
Ups , sorry 

Habe nicht den Artikel gelesen , habe nur das mit dem Xenon und 3 Kernen gesehen...

Viele schreiben ja statt Xeon Xenon


----------



## iGameKudan (12. August 2014)

Spiel was mehr als 8 Threads kann -> BF4


----------



## Knogle (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Spiel was mehr als 8 Threads kann -> BF4


 
Welches noch?


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Spiel was mehr als 8 Threads kann -> BF4


 
Und wie groß ist der Leistungsunterschied zwischen 8 und 16 Kernen?
50%?


----------



## shadie (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Spiel was mehr als 8 Threads kann -> BF4


 
Vorher rennst du ins GPU Limit aber volle Granate.
Da hast du von den 12 Kernen dann auch nix mehr


----------



## Knogle (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



shadie schrieb:


> Vorher rennst du ins GPU Limit aber volle Granate.
> Da hast du von den 12 Kernen dann auch nix mehr


 
Volle Granate  Hab ich ja noch nie gehoert


----------



## shadie (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Volle Granate  Hab ich ja noch nie gehoert


 
Das kennt man doch seit der Grundschule :-O


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. August 2014)

Das singen se sogar bei Torfrock: "Volle Granade Renate"


----------



## iGameKudan (12. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie groß ist der Leistungsunterschied zwischen 8 und 16 Kernen?
> 50%?



BF4 ist besonders mit den aktuellen 6 Kernern von Intel deutlich flotter als mit 4 Kernern... Vorrausgesetzt man rennt nicht ins Grafiklimit - aber da kann man ja die Grafik einfach runterdrehen.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> BF4 ist besonders mit den aktuellen 6 Kernern von Intel deutlich flotter als mit 4 Kernern... Vorrausgesetzt man rennt nicht ins Grafiklimit - aber da kann man ja die Grafik einfach runterdrehen.


 
Was verstehst du denn unter "deutlich schneller"?
Man hat ja den Eindruck dass BF4 mit einem 4 Kerner schon gar nicht mehr zu spielen ist.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. August 2014)

Ruse soll wohl noch mehr Kerne als 8 unterstützen.  Angeblich ist die Engine so aufgebaut, das sie sich auf beliebig viele Kerne aufteilen kann. ^^

Ansonsten halt bloß den Microsoft Flight Simulator. Ist ja auch irgendwie nen Spiel.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was verstehst du denn unter "deutlich schneller"?
> Man hat ja den Eindruck dass BF4 mit einem 4 Kerner schon gar nicht mehr zu spielen ist.



Also BF4 ist selbst mit nen 4,5GHz Hasi i7 bei Multiplayer schnell mal im Prozessorlimit.
Da ist n 6-Kerner fix ne Ecke besser.
Ich tippe sogar, dass der x5650 mit n bissel Oc ne Spur besser ist


----------



## Stoffel01 (12. August 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Also BF4 ist selbst mit nen 4,5GHz Hasi i7 bei Multiplayer schnell mal im Prozessorlimit.
> Da ist n 6-Kerner fix ne Ecke besser.
> Ich tippe sogar, dass der x5650 mit n bissel Oc ne Spur besser ist



Wenn ich bf 4 hätte würde ich es mal mit meinem sandy i7 und zurück gedrehter Grafik testen...


----------



## Knogle (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab ne super Antwort von dem Bios Chip 24 Shop bekommen auf meine Beschwerde : Auf der CD war nur das BIOS Image

Das wars , komplette Stellungnahme lol


----------



## Stoffel01 (12. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hab ne super Antwort von dem Bios Chip 24 Shop bekommen auf meine Beschwerde : Auf der CD war nur das BIOS Image
> 
> Das wars , komplette Stellungnahme lol



Wtf? Ganz ehrlich?  So ein Laden gehört doch geschlossen. Kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein was die sich erlauben

Edit: wie sieht das eigentlich aus? Habe hier noch einen Xigmatek hdt 1283 und einen Mugen 2. Kann man die nehmen?^^


----------



## Knogle (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Wtf? Ganz ehrlich?  So ein Laden gehört doch geschlossen. Kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein was die sich erlauben
> 
> Edit: wie sieht das eigentlich aus? Habe hier noch einen Xigmatek hdt 1283 und einen Mugen 2. Kann man die nehmen?^^


 
Solange sie mit M3 Schrauben befestigt werden ja 

Sonst musst du den Sockel auseinander bauen um das Backplate zu entfernen


----------



## Stoffel01 (12. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Solange sie mit M3 Schrauben befestigt werden ja
> 
> Sonst musst du den Sockel auseinander bauen um das Backplate zu entfernen



Öhm...mit m3 schrauben befestigt. ..glaube das gibt eine riesige Bastelei


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. August 2014)

Den Mugen kann man nicht von oben montieren, dass muss von unten passieren, daß dürfte also auch nicht klappen.


----------



## Stoffel01 (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Den Mugen kann man nicht von oben montieren, dass muss von unten passieren, daß dürfte also auch nicht klappen.



Ich krieg das schon irgendwie hin, glaub mir


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. August 2014)

Nix is unmöglich,  aber der Aufwand heftig


----------



## Knogle (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Ich krieg das schon irgendwie hin, glaub mir


 
Musst dann aber den Sockel abmontieren


----------



## Stoffel01 (12. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nix is unmöglich,  aber der Aufwand heftig



so siehts aus  und da ich für das System viel Zeit habe, sollte ich das schon hinbekommen. Brauch den Rechner ja nicht sofort^^ Kann den ja nach und nach zusammen setzen  wahrscheinlich bau ich mir für das Teil noch eine Art Benchtable^^


----------



## Stoffel01 (13. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sry wegen dem Doppelpost, aber ich hab mal eine Frage an euch. Meint ihr es lohnt sich meine 3 7970 gegen 2 r9 290 zu tauschen? Also hätte ich einen Leistungszuwachs?


----------



## PiEpS (13. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auf jeden Fall hättest du bessere Frametimes/weniger Inputlag.


----------



## Stoffel01 (13. August 2014)

PiEpS schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall hättest du bessere Frametimes/weniger Inputlag.



Strom würde ich wahrscheinlich auch etwas sparen...Leistung wäre wahrscheinlich +-0


----------



## Knogle (13. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Strom würde ich wahrscheinlich auch etwas sparen...Leistung wäre wahrscheinlich +-0


 
Ohje Stoffi 

Wann kommt das Supermicro an? Haste dir 2 Xeons gekauft?


----------



## Stoffel01 (13. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ohje Stoffi
> 
> Wann kommt das Supermicro an? Haste dir 2 Xeons gekauft?



Sollte diesen Monat noch ankommen. Klar hab ich mir 2 gekauft^^ wenn dann richtig xD.

Jaa weiß halt nicht^^ die neue Serie reizt mich schon. ..aber ob es sich lohnt die 7990 und die 7970 gegen 2 290er zu tauschen. ..hmm


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (13. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja cool, bin von Anfang an dabei , mein ASUS_Board schafft locker die 230 BCLK, geht auch bis 245, dann aber im Slow_Modus=quasi unbrauchbar.
Werd mir noch mit den 1366er,  Triple SLI mit 20Nm gönnen und dann,zur nächsten GPU-Architektur  ,wird umgesattelt.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich kam mit meinem i7 920 beim Asus Rampage Extreme auf 4,2GHz bei 21x Multi (Turbo Boost) und 202MHz BCLK bei 1,3V. Mehr lief einfach nicht stabil. Beim Aktuellen Asus Sabertooth lief die CPU mit 3,32GHz (20x 166MHz @1,2V) über Jahre hinweg. Das maximal mögliche habe ich noch nicht ausgelotet.


----------



## Stoffel01 (13. August 2014)

Soo. Ich hab den restlichen Tag mal an meiner Bastelei verbracht, sprich meinem Eigenbau Benchtable. Wenn es so läuft wie heute werde ich morgen fertig


----------



## Mattiderhund2 (13. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann mal jemandd einen link für ein passendes mainboard schicken?


----------



## Stoffel01 (13. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Mattiderhund2 schrieb:


> Kann mal jemandd einen link für ein passendes mainboard schicken?


 
Da musste mal auf Knoggi warten^^


----------



## iGameKudan (13. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> Ja cool, bin von Anfang an dabei , mein ASUS_Board schafft locker die 230 BCLK, geht auch bis 245, dann aber im Slow_Modus=quasi unbrauchbar.
> Werd mir noch mit den 1366er,  Triple SLI mit 20Nm gönnen und dann,zur nächsten GPU-Architektur  ,wird umgesattelt.


 
Bei was für einer QPI-Spannung? 

Habe mal meinen i7 920 noch etwas weitergetreten....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VCore 1,328V
QPI/VTT-Spannung 1,335V



Über dieser Taktrate will mir der i7 aber zu viel Spannung - und ja, es würde ein noch höherer BCLK mit dieser Spannung laufen. Schon getestet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Selbstbaubenchtable kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## Stoffel01 (13. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Danke für die Bilder!!! und...seh ich da etwa eine 3870X2 

Edit: Bei mir sieht es bis jetzt so aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jupp, das ist ne 3870X2, welche bei mir kurz ein Gastspiel mit Ihrer Schwester hatte  also gleich 2 derer  Die leben jetzt bei Minicoopers 

Ich hab dafür:
- HD4870x2
- HD 2900XTX 1GB
- HD3870 512MB GDDR4
- HD3850 512MB GDDR3 (kann 3870 Taktraten)
- HD4770 512MB GDDR5
- HD5770 1GB

Also ne kleine Grakasammlung  für langweilige Tage zum benchen


----------



## Stoffel01 (13. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Von dem Kram hab ich auch genug...bin aber momentan am ausmisten. Ungenutzt hab ich hier noch:

-ATI Rage Fury Maxx
-FX5200
-Geforce 6200
-HD3850X2
-HD3870X2
-HD4870 1GB
- und die anderen Dinger die noch täglich im Einsatz sind^^


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. August 2014)

Hab hier auch noch meine alte GeForce 4600 Ti und GeForce FX 5600 Ultra rumfliegen. 

Hab leider kein System mehr, wo ich die noch zum Laufen bringen kann.


----------



## Stoffel01 (14. August 2014)

Mein Mainboard nimmt heute den Flug. Evtl ist es nächste Woche da


----------



## Stoffel01 (15. August 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hab hier auch noch meine alte GeForce 4600 Ti und GeForce FX 5600 Ultra rumfliegen.
> 
> Hab leider kein System mehr, wo ich die noch zum Laufen bringen kann.



Die FX 5600 war doch so arschlaut oder?^^


----------



## Knogle (15. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Mein Mainboard nimmt heute den Flug. Evtl ist es nächste Woche da


 
Stoffi 

Wo befindet sich dein Bord nun?


----------



## Knogle (15. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Achja... Wenn ihr alles mit C-States etc. reinhaut , verbraucht das System im Idle gerade mal 65W bei mir @4Ghz weil die CPU runtertaktet auf unter 2Ghz


----------



## Stoffel01 (15. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Stoffi
> 
> Wo befindet sich dein Bord nun?



Gammelt noch iwo in der USA am Flughafen. Aber dafür ist mein benchtable so gut wie fertig


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. August 2014)

Im Hwluxx gibts gerade n Supermicro Dual Board und nen x5680 für 400 VHB, falls wer Interesse hat


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (15. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Bei was für einer QPI-Spannung?
> 
> Habe mal meinen i7 920 noch etwas weitergetreten....
> 
> ...



Was hat QPI/VTT-Spannung mit BCLK zu tun?
Mit AUTO- Einstellung genehmigt sich das BOard lediglich 1.31V , bei *235 BCLK.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffel01 (15. August 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Im Hwluxx gibts gerade n Supermicro Dual Board und nen x5680 für 400 VHB, falls wer Interesse hat



Ist aber auch ein bissl fett...welches Board isses denn?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. August 2014)

N x8dti


----------



## Stoffel01 (15. August 2014)

Hört sich fast an wie meins ^^


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (15. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> Mit AUTO- Einstellung genehmigt sich das BOard lediglich 1.31V , bei *235 BCLK.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ich habe ähnliche Werte mit meinem X5650.
Da frage ich mich wie knoggl auf 1039 Punkte bei lediglich 3,68GHz kommt.
So ganz kann ich die Werte nicht nachvollziehen. Nicht, dass er/sie gefaked hat


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. August 2014)

Uncoreclock hoch, unter 3.8GHz uncore kannst du die CPU takten wie du willst.


----------



## apfeldavid (15. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> N x8dti


 
hab letztens 35€ für bezahlt im luxx forum, was für ein glück


----------



## Knogle (15. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> Ich habe ähnliche Werte mit meinem X5650.
> Da frage ich mich wie knoggl auf 1039 Punkte bei lediglich 3,68GHz kommt.
> So ganz kann ich die Werte nicht nachvollziehen. Nicht, dass er/sie gefaked hat


 
Keine Sorge , da ist nix gefaked 

Ich erreiche die Werte aber nur mit meinem kaputten Board
mit dem anderen P6X58D-E habe ich im Schnitt immer 10% weniger als beim kaputten P6X58D-E 

Habe beide CPUs nun schoen auf 1,2Ghz laufen


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (15. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wo ist denn der Beitrag?
Da ist er sogar noch schneller als ein i7-3930k @ 4,0Ghz,laut Benchmarkliste.

Hier mal mit  CPU-Setting @ ca. 4400mhz und knapp 4000mhz Uncore:1033cb
Das Setting läuft schon paar Jährchen, ohne Ausfälle. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (15. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Beitrag?
> Da ist er sogar noch schneller als ein i7-3930k @ 4,0Ghz,laut Benchmarkliste.
> 
> Hier mal mit  CPU-Setting @ ca. 4400mhz und knapp 4000mhz Uncore:1033cb
> Das Setting läuft schon paar Jährchen, ohne Ausfälle.


 
Wie heiss wird die Kiste unter Volllast?


----------



## FTTH (15. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Warum wird bei TDP 4095 Watt angezeigt?


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (15. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist only Gamer-also  kein Prime-System. , von daher Vollast vernachlässigbar. Hatte paar Jahre TRI-SLI mit 480er, interims 2 x780erTi. Keine Abstürze, nach Ausloten des Gamer-Maximums. Alles wassergekühlt, also  Board, Speicher, CPU und GPU. Keine laufenden Gehäuselüfter. ASUSrockt!


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (15. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



FTTH schrieb:


> Warum wird bei TDP 4095 Watt angezeigt?



Auslesefehler, egal ob übertaktet oder @stock.


----------



## iGameKudan (15. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Ich habe es übrigens geschafft mich hauchdünn an meinem i5 4670K @4,4/4,1GHz vorbeizuschieben.... 4047,5MHz mit 3408MHz Uncore-Takt und einem 3833.7MHz schnellem QPI-Link.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War allerdings unter Vista, unter Windows 7 habe ich 637Punkte geschafft, da habe ich das Ergebnis aber nicht gespeichert. 

VCore 1,28V
QPI/VTT-Voltage 1,335V

Leider frisst das Board mit 1,315V QPI/VTT-Voltage nicht mal mehr 200MHz BCLK, da nehme ich doch gerne den hohen BCLK und die damit höhere RAM-Taktrate gleich mit.


----------



## Knogle (15. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich habe es übrigens geschafft mich hauchdünn an meinem i5 4670K @4,4/4,1GHz vorbeizuschieben.... 4047,5MHz mit 3408MHz Uncore-Takt und einem 3833.7MHz schnellem QPI-Link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also haben sogar die alten i7 920 noch was drauf


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (15. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Knogle : Übrigens, Klasse Thread


----------



## Stoffel01 (15. August 2014)

Mit meinem 3930k komm ich auf 1250 cb. Mal sehen wie mein 1366er System dann abschneidet


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (15. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Wie heiss wird die Kiste unter Volllast?



Betrifft Deine Miniaturansicht mit den angeblichen 3,68 Ghz und 1039 cb:

Meiner hat nun mit "gezeigten" 3,64 Ghz , 1020 cb. Dabei  sind's real  ca.4365Mhz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (15. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

1,409V ist für eine 32nm-CPU auf Dauer aber nicht wirklich gesund...



Knogle schrieb:


> Also haben sogar die alten i7 920 noch was drauf



Na, bedenke dass der i7 ca. 25% durch SMT an Leistung zulegt - aber ich liege immerhin auf dem Level eines Haswell-i5 @stock.


----------



## IluBabe (15. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> ,409V ist für eine 32nm-CPU auf Dauer aber nicht wirklich gesund...


Das geht schon, solang man die Temps unten halten kann. Die Kombo von hohen Temps und hoher Spannung **** Chips. Anyhow, wenn das Teil dennoch den Geist aufgibt, hat man auch einen Grund sich mal was neues anzuschaffen


----------



## Stoffel01 (16. August 2014)

Was wäre denn so gesund für die x5650?  Also für dauerbetrieb


----------



## Knogle (16. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hatte zum benchen über 1.5V drinnen und nix kaputt


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (16. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Das geht schon, solang man die Temps unten halten kann. Die Kombo von hohen Temps und hoher Spannung **** Chips. Anyhow, wenn das Teil dennoch den Geist aufgibt, hat man auch einen Grund sich mal was neues anzuschaffen


 
Dito. Nach bald 5 Jahren Gebrauch kann man sagen, bis hierher lief es ganz gut....


----------



## IluBabe (16. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> Dito. Nach bald 5 Jahren Gebrauch kann man sagen, bis hierher lief es ganz gut....


 Das witzige ist ja das gerade solche Langleber den Hang haben dann auch noch darüber hinaus egal wie man sie quält zulaufen. Nur die jungen die man mal ein bischen ran nimmt, kacken immer ab.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. August 2014)

Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Die FX 5600 war doch so arschlaut oder?^^



Das war die Geforce FX 5800 Ultra alias der Föhn. 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PC-Ga...er-Foehn-Rueckblick-auf-PCGH-03-2003-1069278/

Bei mir ging's eigentlich noch. ^^


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (16. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> Betrifft Deine Miniaturansicht mit den angeblichen 3,68 Ghz und 1039 cb:
> 
> Meiner hat nun mit "gezeigten" 3,64 Ghz , 1020 cb. Dabei  sind's real  ca.4365Mhz
> 
> ...


 Also doch ein Fake. Wenn knoggl schon schreibt "mit defekten Board" kann da schon mal etwas nicht stimmen.
Ich komme auf nahezu die gleichen Werte bei selben Takt mit dem X5650. Sind denke ich mal auch die selben CPU´s - nur anders verpackt.
Finde man sollte den anfangs Post überarbeiten und die Wahrheit reinschreiben. Alles andere ist verarsche.
Ich hab nämlich Nächte lang den Fehler gesucht, an was es liegen könnte, dass mein System so langsam ist verglichen mit knoggel´s. Sogar von 1333 auf 2400 RAM gegangen aber minimale Leistungssteigerung. DRECK!!!



ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> Dito. Nach bald 5 Jahren Gebrauch kann man sagen, bis hierher lief es ganz gut....


Wie in La Haine in der Geschichte von einem Mann, der aus dem 50. Stock von einem Hochhaus fällt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zT90jz7qfRw


----------



## Knogle (16. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kein fake , ich kriege due Werte bei erneuten ausprobieren wieder

Siehe post letzte Seite


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (16. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du hast doch selbst geschrieben mit dem defekten Board.
Also kann schon mal was nicht in Ordnung sein.
Weshalb gibt es dann bis jetzt niemanden, der Deine Werte erreicht hat?
Dann würde ja jeder sein Board zerstören um die selben Werte zu erhalten. Erst wenn sich noch mehr Leute mit den gleichen Werten melden die Du erreicht hast werde ich Dir glauben. Bis dahin ist es ne Verarsche ^10
Sind ja nahezu 700MHz unterschied...von Dir gewollt oder ungewollt - für mich absoluter FAKE!!!


----------



## Knogle (16. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann versuche es selbst

Ich sag dir nachher welche pins du ausreißen musst


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (16. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Fakt ist, Cinebench zeigt oft  nicht den wahren Takt der CPU an. Ist ja auch von anderen diversen Benchprogrammen bekannt, z.B.Valley bzw. Ungine.
Mein Vorschlag: Da Knogle auf  seiner Wahrheit besteht, soll er seinen auf 4400Mhz takten und sich mit neuen Rekordergebnis in die Benchmarkliste eintragen. Die Benchgrößen im Forum , werden dann sicher ihre Aufbauten neu überdenken müssen. 

@schnaebblefuchs

Bingo, gibts auch mit musikalischer Untermalung:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyNImodCKCE


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (16. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Dann versuche es selbst
> 
> Ich sag dir nachher welche pins du ausreißen musst


 WTF - Pins ausreißen???
Dann lieber mit ISO Band die Kontakte an der CPU abkleben... 
Aber trotzdem kann das nicht stimmen - würde sonst jeder machen 



ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> Gibts auch mit musikalischer Untermalung:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyNImodCKCE


 Kranker Scheiß


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. August 2014)

Die defekten pins sind nicht performancerelevant.
Aber uncore bringt halt auch was


----------



## apfeldavid (16. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die defekten pins sind nicht performancerelevant.
> Aber* uncore* bringt halt auch was



sowas gibts bei mir im bios garnicht...was soll das sein?


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (16. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die defekten pins sind nicht performancerelevant.
> Aber uncore bringt halt auch was


 
Meiner ist 3,9 uncore.
Mehr macht er nicht mit.
Trotzdem komme ich bei 4GHz nicht über 1000P im Cinebench


----------



## apfeldavid (16. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

btw:  ASUS Z8PE-D18  im luxx forum


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. August 2014)

schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> Meiner ist 3,9 uncore.
> Mehr macht er nicht mit.
> Trotzdem komme ich bei 4GHz nicht über 1000P im Cinebench


Ramtakt, Latenzen, alle drei Channels belegt, Single Rank, Dual Rank?


----------



## Stoffel01 (16. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So Knoggi, das Board scheint gestern bzw heute losgeflogen zu sein. Die CPUs gammeln noch in Cincinnati.


----------



## Knogle (16. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ne das Problem ist folgendes @Chris:

Ich habe 2 identische Systeme bis auf die Grafikkarten und CPU Kuehler.

In PC 1 kriege ich im Cinebench bei EXAKT den selben Einstellungen 1039 Punkte im CB und bei dem anderen bei den EXAKT selben Einstellungen ca. 10% weniger

Bei PC A sind aber die Pins modifiziert

Gibt zum Pin Modding auch einen Artikel auf xtreme Systems


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

bringt das auch bei quads was?
interessant wärs allemale


----------



## Stoffel01 (16. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ne das Problem ist folgendes @Chris:
> 
> Ich habe 2 identische Systeme bis auf die Grafikkarten und CPU Kuehler.
> 
> ...



Pin modding?  Erzähl mal mehr^^


----------



## PiEpS (17. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mist ey, wollt ich gestern umbauen und da ist mir doch aufgefallen das der Mugen ein ganz anderes Unterbaukit brauch als bei AM3 und ich hab keine Ahnung wo ich das gelagert hab. Wohl noch bei Mami und Papi in der Wohnung die 3h entfernt ist. Neuer Kühler kann auch erst nächsten Monat gekauft werden da ich pleite bin, blödes Student sein. Gerade eben nervt es.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hast du n bissel blech da und bohrer und säge?
dan kannst du selbst ran 

als blech nehm ich immer alte netzteilgehäuse oder laufwerksschachtbleche die zur abschirmung verbaut waren aber raus müssen zum laufwerkseinbau


----------



## Knogle (17. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also Pin Modding 

Dabei deckt man eigentlich gewisse Pins ab um unnoetige Funktionen zu "deaktivieren" welche man im BIOS nicht deaktivieren kann

Darunter faellt auch so eine ECC Funktion im L1 und L2 Cache der CPU welche man deaktivieren kann und dadurch auch mehr rausholen kann

Ich habe leider kein entsprechendes Klebeband und musste deshalb die Pins einfach verbiegen so wie hier zu sehen ist:


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

kein tesafilm zur Hand? WTF?


----------



## Knogle (17. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> kein tesafilm zur Hand? WTF?


 Ich habe ja 1366 Hardware im Ueberfluss hier 

Aber ein weiteres Board werde ich nicht "modden"

Nachteil dabei ist:

Nur jeder 2te DIMM laeuft (fuer mehr Performance) ECC im Cache deaktiviert (fuer mehr Performance) und einige andere Dinge wie Spread Spectrum

Es gibt halt gelegentlich BSODs mit MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION , das ist der Nachteil

Aber im grossen und ganzen kommste auf 10-15% mehr Performance

Habe die Kiste aber nun auf 1,2Ghz laufen (Und Pins werden wieder gerade gebogen)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

das ist es nicht wert

den cache ecc ist in meinen augen sinnig, da du nicht weißt, wie lang sas zeug im cache vorliegt, und  bei den taktraten kommen fehler vor...
da sidn die 10% pure rechenleistung gegenüber stabilität gut verschmerzbar, denn da kann ich mich takt versuchen gegen zu halten


----------



## Knogle (17. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> das ist es nicht wert
> 
> den cache ecc ist in meinen augen sinnig, da du nicht weißt, wie lang sas zeug im cache vorliegt, und  bei den taktraten kommen fehler vor...
> da sidn die 10% pure rechenleistung gegenüber stabilität gut verschmerzbar, denn da kann ich mich takt versuchen gegen zu halten


 
Aber so erreichst du die 1039 Punkte unter 4Ghz 

Die paar BSODs sind aber verschmerzbar , kommt maximal 2-3mal die Woche vor


----------



## bingo88 (17. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

LOL. 2-3x MCE pro Woche ist schon instabil. MCEs werden ja nur bei unkorrigierbaren Fehlern ausgelöst, die Rate an "Soft-Errors" dürfte wesentlich höher sein, zumal du ja noch ECC abgeschaltet hast. Eventuell steht ja sogar was im Windows Event Log, müsstest da mal nach WHEA suchen. Hatte ich bei nem OC-System auch mal, das lief zwar "stabil", hatte aber so 300 WHEA Error Events pro Tag


----------



## IluBabe (17. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. August 2014)

Für Benches tuts das, aber meinen Produktiv-PC sollte mehr können 

Trotzdem sind die Werte selbst mit nur ca. 930 Punkten bei normalem Sockel noch verdammt gut. Da komme ich mit meinem Xeon nur auf ca. 2/3 wads ja auch der Kernzahl entspricht.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Aber so erreichst du die 1039 Punkte unter 4Ghz
> 
> Die paar BSODs sind aber verschmerzbar , kommt maximal 2-3mal die Woche vor



.... Dann gebe das gottverdammt auch mal im Startpost an dass du deine Ergebnisse über Modifikationen erreicht hast.

Zumal ich mich Frage wieso du dir das 1366er-Zeugs kaufst wenn du es eh kaputt machst. 

Nichts destotrotz bin hole ich mit dem i7 920 @4GHz sogar noch den i5 @4,4/4,1GHz ein. Ist zwar SMT geschuldet, aber nimmt man dem i7 SMT und dem i5 das OC sollten sich die CPUs nix mehr geben.


----------



## Knogle (17. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe das Ereignislog mal durchstoebert

Sind keine Ergebnisse mit WHEA und auch keine BSODs mit WHEA


Hier mein allererster BSOD mit intelppm.sys als Fehlerquelle


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (17. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> hast du n bissel blech da und bohrer und säge?
> dan kannst du selbst ran


 
Viel zu kompliziert. Einfach vier neue Löcher ins Board und der Kühler passt wieder wie angegossen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. August 2014)

Is das jetzt wegen der Idee oder nur Fun? Denn gebaut hab ich so schön Befestigungen für Sockel A an nem ninja mini und für 1366 an nem arctic freezer 64


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hm ... zu spät gesehen. Habe von meinem OC i7 X58 System auch noch einige Benchmarkwerte, Bilder, Videos, ... die könnte ich hier noch dazu stiften. Aber heute nicht mehr. Und morgen nicht so schnell da der Urlaub rum ist.


----------



## Joker_54 (17. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo zusammen,
Hier die Benchwerte von meinem i5-2500k @ 4.0GHz (Wert: 529)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die i5 Singlecore Wertung (Wert: 145)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich überlege mir dank des Threads hier ein Upgrade auf einen Xeon, allerdings hab ich kaum Ahnung vom Übertakten und die Mainboards werden auch immer teurer in der Bucht


----------



## Knogle (17. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Hier die Benchwerte von meinem i5-2500k @ 4.0GHz
> 
> 
> ...


 Lohnt sich aufjedenfall , wenn du ein P6X58D-E oder anderes Board unter 150 kriegst kommste unter 200 raus , und die kriegste auch fuer dein System
Also kommst du bei +/- 0 raus aber  fast das doppelte an Leistung 

Kannst du einmal bei Cinebench den Single Core Benchmark mcahen?


@Stock hat der X5650 ja schon mehr Dampf als der i5 2500k bei 4Ghz


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. August 2014)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe sogar mein xeon, und der ist auch nur n 4c/8t 

Handy ist doof bei Bildern.


----------



## Joker_54 (17. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab die Wertung für Singlecore in den alten Post reingeschrieben und die Werte in Textform für die Handynutzer 



Knogle schrieb:


> Lohnt sich aufjedenfall , wenn du ein P6X58D-E oder anderes Board unter 150 kriegst kommste unter 200 raus , und die kriegste auch fuer dein System
> Also kommst du bei +/- 0 raus aber  fast das doppelte an Leistung
> 
> Kannst du einmal bei Cinebench den Single Core Benchmark machen?
> ...


 
Leider kann ich mein Mainboard nicht verkaufen, weil ich mir den LAN-Adapter zerschossen hab, aber dass die i5 soo schlecht ist, hätte ich nicht erwartet. 
Hat jemand einen Tipp für ein günstiges Board, oder Bezugsquellen, ausser Ebay?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. August 2014)

Der i5 braucht Takt, so bei 4,5-5,0 ist der anders drauf.


----------



## Knogle (17. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Hab die Wertung für Singlecore in den alten Post reingeschrieben und die Werte in Textform für die Handynutzer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du kriegst es doch trotzdem verkauft 

Kenne leider keine anderen Quellen , evtl. jemand hier aufn Forum

Oeeeehmmm.... die Preise sind fast 200 Euro hoeher als vor 4 Monaten  Habe damals meine Boards extrem guenstig gekriegt
Nun kostet ein P6X58D-E mindestens 200


----------



## FTTH (17. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Man bekommt aktuell 1366-Mainboards relativ billig. Man muss nur Gedlud haben und im richtigen Moment da sein. Ich habe heute ein MSI Eclipse Plus für 30€ aus Luxemburg Sofort-gekauft. Vor einer Stunde dann noch einen i7-920 D0 mit Zalman CNPS 9900 für 35,38€.


----------



## apfeldavid (17. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



FTTH schrieb:


> Man bekommt aktuell 1366-Mainboards relativ billig. Man muss nur Gedlud haben und im richtigen Moment da sein. Ich habe heute ein MSI Eclipse Plus für 30€ aus Luxemburg Sofort-gekauft. Vor einer Stunde dann noch einen i7-920 D0 mit Zalman CNPS 9900 für 35,38€.


 
ich hoffe du hast nicht nur die ovp ersteigert.. die preise im moment sind so krass, dass ich immer mehr überlege mein system zu verkaufen..
gn8,
david


----------



## Knogle (17. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> ich hoffe du hast nicht nur die ovp ersteigert.. die preise im moment sind so krass, dass ich immer mehr überlege mein system zu verkaufen..
> gn8,
> david


 Also ich wuerds machen

Die Preise fuer die CPUs sinken immerhin immer weiter in den USA

Vor kurzem ging ein S 2011 System guenstiger weg als ein einfaches 1366 Mainboard obwohl bei dem S2011 noch ein i7 3930k drauf war 

Gibt auch einige gute 1366 Boards fuer unter 150

@Apfel: Biste nicht zufrieden mit dem Xeon?


----------



## Stoffel01 (17. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Also ich wuerds machen
> 
> Die Preise fuer die CPUs sinken immerhin immer weiter in den USA
> 
> ...



Dann würde ich aber lieber das 2011er System nehmen


----------



## Knogle (17. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich aber lieber das 2011er System nehmen


 
Ja ich auch , aber macht halt nicht soviel Spass 

Aber mit Pinmodding kriegste halt mehr aus dem 1366er raus


----------



## Stoffel01 (18. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ja ich auch , aber macht halt nicht soviel Spass
> 
> Aber mit Pinmodding kriegste halt mehr aus dem 1366er raus



Klar. Das ist der gleiche fetz wie bei den 775ern mit dem fsb. Dagegen ist das per Multiplikator übertakten ja lw...aber 2011 ist halt doch n Stück moderner :p


----------



## apfeldavid (18. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> @Apfel: Biste nicht zufrieden mit dem Xeon?


 
der xeon ist nicht schlecht, aber ein 1230v3 den ich hier hatte verbrauchte wesentlich weniger strom und war leistungsmässig drüber ( natürlich beide nicht übertacktet). wenn ich alles verkaufe, kann ich mir sogar zusätzlich ne neue grafik kaufen für das geld...
der vorteil am x5660 ist allerdings, dass der bei bedarf leicht zu übertakten geht und der andere (1230v3) gar nicht.


hm, möglicherweise teste ich doch erstmal ne neue sparsame grafik und entscheide dann.
Ciao,
david


----------



## Scarface1975 (18. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe mich jetzt sehr viel eingelesen, jedoch bin ich mit dem Thema OC noch nicht ganz vertraut.
Würde mir auch gerne einen Xeon 5650 einbauen, jedoch bin ich mir bei den BIOS Einstellungen noch nicht ganz sicher...

mein System z.Z.:

ASUS P6T SE
i7 920 non-OC

wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand vernünftige BIOS Werte geben könnte, habe so an ~3,5 GHz gedacht.
bin mir nicht sicher, welchen Speicher ich verbaut habe, auch beim Lüfter bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber er wiegt locker 500g ! (riesig...)

wieviel Leistungssteigerung bekomme ich mit dem Xeon ?
Laut Cpubenchmark sieht es folgendermassen aus:

PassMark - Intel Core i7 920 @ 2.67GHz - Price performance comparison

PassMark - Intel Xeon X5650 @ 2.67GHz - Price performance comparison

wieviel würde dann noch das OC bringen ?


----------



## Knogle (18. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Scarface1975 schrieb:


> Habe mich jetzt sehr viel eingelesen, jedoch bin ich mit dem Thema OC noch nicht ganz vertraut.
> Würde mir auch gerne einen Xeon 5650 einbauen, jedoch bin ich mir bei den BIOS Einstellungen noch nicht ganz sicher...
> 
> mein System z.Z.:
> ...


 
Die Werte von Passmark auf deren Seite sind ein bisschen mau

Also die CPU ist ca 50% staerker als ein i7 4770k wenn du OC betreibst , aber wir koennen dir gerne die Werte hier zusenden und du kannst die dann uebernehmen

Die Einstellungen beim P6X58D-E sind identisch mit dem P6T also kannst du sie von mir 1:1 uebernehmen


----------



## apfeldavid (18. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Scarface1975 schrieb:


> wieviel Leistungssteigerung bekomme ich mit dem Xeon ?


 
Bild: x5660_4000y2xro.jpg - abload.de

hier im cinebench r15 sind 920@standard, 920@3,61 und der xeon in mehreren varianten drin...


----------



## Knogle (18. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> Bild: x5660_4000y2xro.jpg - abload.de
> 
> hier im cinebench r15 sind 920@standard, 920@3,61 und der xeon in mehreren varianten drin...


 
Haste den UCLK hochgezogen und CPU Clock skew? ... Da geht noch viel viel viel mehr

Was heisst der BSOD?


----------



## apfeldavid (18. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ich hab doch nur so ein olles msi brettchen.. da sind nicht so schöne einstellungen wie bei euren... und irgenwie kann ich den speichertakt nicht nach oben verändern wenn der xeon drauf ist, dann stürzt die hütte immer ab.


----------



## Knogle (18. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ohje

Dann mach pin Modding


----------



## MepMepWroam (18. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ohje
> 
> Dann mach pin Modding



Ich sags ja nur ungern, aber wenn er selbst sagt das er mit dem Thema OC nocht ganz warm ist kann man wohl sehr schlecht von ihm erwarten, dass er an den Pins rummacht...


----------



## iGameKudan (18. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ohje
> 
> Dann mach pin Modding



Ernsthaft, Du wirst mir hier immer suspekter... Erst aktualisierst Du den Startpost kaum/nicht, prahlst hier mit Taktraten rum die dauerhaft garantiert nicht mit gesunden Spannungen laufen (und sagst dann die wären ja nicht gefährlich weil die CPU nach 2 Wochen immernoch läuft), die Benchmarkwerte sind offensichtlich falsch bzw. ohne Anmerkungen nur mit Modifikationen erreicht und dann rätst Du einem noch dazu irgendwas an den Pins zu frisieren um stabilitätsfördernde Funktionen wie Cache-ECC zu deaktivieren...

Er hat nunmal ein MSI-Board - und deren X58-Boards sind ja bekanntlich Mist.


----------



## Knogle (18. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, Du wirst mir hier immer suspekter... Erst aktualisierst Du den Startpost kaum/nicht, prahlst hier mit Taktraten rum die dauerhaft garantiert nicht mit gesunden Spannungen laufen (und sagst dann die wären ja nicht gefährlich weil die CPU nach 2 Wochen immernoch läuft), die Benchmarkwerte sind offensichtlich falsch bzw. ohne Anmerkungen nur mit Modifikationen erreicht und dann rätst Du einem noch dazu irgendwas an den Pins zu frisieren um stabilitätsfördernde Funktionen wie Cache-ECC zu deaktivieren...
> 
> Er hat nunmal ein MSI-Board - und deren X58-Boards sind ja bekanntlich Mist.


 Und genau deshalb soll er ja Pinmodding betreiben weil dann kann er noch was aus seinem MSI Board rausholen

Du kannst diese auch einfach abkleben
Und andere betreiben ihre CPUs auch jahrelang auf 1,5V
Hier im Forum ist einer mit einem SR2 der seine CPUs auch schon seit 5 Jahren auf 1,5V laufen hat


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. August 2014)

Für wen, der schon beim normalen  Übertakten verzweifelt ist Pinmodding wohl nix.


----------



## Knogle (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich setze mich nun mit Westmere-EX auseinander


----------



## MepMepWroam (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hey,

hast du vielleicht noch paar mehr Spiele Benchmarks mit dem X5650 und ner modernen i7 CPU ? Hätte eventuell die Möglichkeit an 2 1366 Bretter ranzukommen sobald X99 erhältlich sein wird und wollte wissen inwiefern sich das lohnen könnte. Danke


----------



## Knogle (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Leider nicht , aber hier irgendwo im Thread hat jemand den i7 4770k und X5650 verglichen in BF4 und der X5650 ist um einiges besser

Also ich wuerde dir zu nem X5650 raten , der ist doppelt so schnell wie ein i5 2500


----------



## Stoffel01 (19. August 2014)

MepMepWroam schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hast du vielleicht noch paar mehr Spiele Benchmarks mit dem X5650 und ner modernen i7 CPU ? Hätte eventuell die Möglichkeit an 2 1366 Bretter ranzukommen sobald X99 erhältlich sein wird und wollte wissen inwiefern sich das lohnen könnte. Danke



Sobald ich mein Board und CPUs bekommen habe kann ich die x5650 gerne mit meinem 3930k vergleichen. Als GPU wird meine 7990 zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## Wolf77 (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab mir heute endlich den 5650 und ein Asus Rampage Extreme III bestellt 
Weiß jemand wielange der versand aus den USA dauert für den 5650 ?

Achja, für alle die Motherboards suchen: Ebay Kleinanzeigen  
hab mein R3E für 200€ bekommen


----------



## Knogle (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dauert ca. 3 Wochen


----------



## Stoffel01 (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Dauert ca. 3 Wochen


 
och ne ey. So lange. pff


----------



## Knogle (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> och ne ey. So lange. pff


 
Auf meine 5 LSI 9211 8i RAID Controller aus China habe ich 4 Monate gewartet


----------



## Stoffel01 (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Auf meine 5 LSI 9211 8i RAID Controller aus China habe ich 4 Monate gewartet


 
ICH WILL ABER NICHT! XD


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also meiner war innerhalb einer Woche bei mir


----------



## Knogle (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Also meiner war innerhalb einer Woche bei mir


 
Und biste zufrieden damit ? Oder willste Pins modden?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. August 2014)

Wolf77 schrieb:


> Ebay Kleinanzeigen
> hab mein R3E für 200€ bekommen


N bissel durch sind 200 schon?
200€ für n 1366?  sorry, aber alles über 80 für Standardbords und grob 150 für gute Bords ist schon extrem viel, 200 ist irre, da kann man ja gleich auf x99 gehen.


----------



## Stoffel01 (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> N bissel durch sind 200 schon?
> 200€ für n 1366?  sorry, aber alles über 80 für Standardbords und grob 150 für gute Bords ist schon extrem viel, 200 ist irre, da kann man ja gleich auf x99 gehen.


 
hab für meins aber auch ca 165 bezahlt inkl Versand


----------



## Knogle (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> N bissel durch sind 200 schon?
> 200€ für n 1366?  sorry, aber alles über 80 für Standardbords und grob 150 für gute Bords ist schon extrem viel, 200 ist irre, da kann man ja gleich auf x99 gehen.


 
Gibt auf eBay gerade ein P6X58D-E gebraucht fuer 380


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Und biste zufrieden damit ? Oder willste Pins modden?


 
Nene der bleibt wie er ist (~2,2GHz im Idle, 4GHz Turbo auf allen Kernen und ~4,2GHz auf einem Kern). Muss nur in naher Zukunft noch bissl am Speicher tunen, und ich such nen Mosfet-Wasserkühler für mein Board. Es ginge auch so, aber wenn schon, denn schon  Bin auf jeden Fall rundum zufrieden.

Nur gut, dass ich mein Board damals noch vor dem Hype gekauft habe, für 70€ etwa.


----------



## Knogle (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Nene der bleibt wie er ist (~2,2GHz im Idle, 4GHz Turbo auf allen Kernen und ~4,2GHz auf einem Kern). Muss nur in naher Zukunft noch bissl am Speicher tunen, und ich such nen Mosfet-Wasserkühler für mein Board. Es ginge auch so, aber wenn schon, denn schon  Bin auf jeden Fall rundum zufrieden.
> 
> Nur gut, dass ich mein Board damals noch vor dem Hype gekauft habe, für 70€ etwa.


 
Ich denke ich verkaufe einige meiner Boards bald

Habe 6 1366 Systeme im Betrieb und noch 2 weitere P6T Boards und ein P6T WS (welches es auf eBay gerade fuer 180 gibt)


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Damit kann man auf jeden Fall gerade sehr viel Geld machen... Ich würde mir auch nur eins, maximal zwei zum Basteln übrig lassen.


----------



## Knogle (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Damit kann man auf jeden Fall gerade sehr viel Geld machen... Ich würde mir auch nur eins, maximal zwei zum Basteln übrig lassen.


 
Habe die 3 damals fuer 35 Euro zusammen gekauft


----------



## Stoffel01 (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Habe die 3 damals fuer 35 Euro zusammen gekauft


 
gib mir dann den ram den du nicht mehr brauchst^^


----------



## Knogle (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gibt auf eBay gerade ein neues MSI Board fuer 129


----------



## Knogle (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schau mal einer an 

Asus P6T7 WS with Intel Xeon X5650 Six Core processor combo | eBay

Die langsamen W CPUs sind auch ganz schhoen teuer

http://www.ebay.de/itm/INTEL-XEON-W...TER-/380890797885?pt=CPUs&hash=item58aedc573d


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. August 2014)

Der w3680 dürfte wohl bei taktgleichstand keinen unterschied zum x5650 aufweisen.


----------



## Knogle (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Der w3680 dürfte wohl bei taktgleichstand keinen unterschied zum x5650 aufweisen.


 
Doch  der ist um einiges langsamer und ein fetter Stromfresser


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ähm, der 3680 ist ein 32nm sechskerner, bitte nicht mit den 3500ern verwechseln.

http://ark.intel.com/products/47917...ache-3_33-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI?q=xeon w3680


----------



## Knogle (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat aber nur 1 QPI Link nicht 2


----------



## Wolf77 (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> N bissel durch sind 200 schon?
> 200€ für n 1366?  sorry, aber alles über 80 für Standardbords und grob 150 für gute Bords ist schon extrem viel, 200 ist irre, da kann man ja gleich auf x99 gehen.



naja, auch wenn man inzwischen um den preis n gebrauchtes R4E bekommt, ich wollte halt unbedingt ein R3E und es geht mir vorallem um den spaßfaktor den xeon zu ocen 
gibt ja auch leute die heute noch unsummen für ne voodoo karte zahlen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

knogle, der zweite link nutzt dir auf nem consumer-bord eh nix, udn davon redne wir ja nur, denn auf dual läuft ja eh nur x


----------



## Knogle (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Wolf77 schrieb:


> naja, auch wenn man inzwischen um den preis n gebrauchtes R4E bekommt, ich wollte halt unbedingt ein R3E und es geht mir vorallem um den spaßfaktor den xeon zu ocen
> gibt ja auch leute die heute noch unsummen für ne voodoo karte zahlen


 
Habe vor kurzem eine ISA Soundkarte fuer 300 Euro auf eBay weggehen sehen


----------



## Stoffel01 (19. August 2014)

Ich will endlich meine CPUs und mein Board haben...bis jetzt bin ich hier total fehl am Platz


----------



## bingo88 (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Hat aber nur 1 QPI Link nicht 2


 Jupp, sagt nur ob Single- oder Dual-Socket, hat auf die Performance also keinen Einfluss (bei Vergleich Single CPU natürlich, alles andere ist ja quark).


----------



## Knogle (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Jupp, sagt nur ob Single- oder Dual-Socket, hat auf die Performance also keinen Einfluss (bei Vergleich Single CPU natürlich, alles andere ist ja quark).


 
Warum haben die 2011er Xeons nur einen QPI Link?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

haben die überhaupt noch nen qpi? dachte die laufen über DMI


----------



## Knogle (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> haben die überhaupt noch nen qpi? dachte die laufen über DMI


 
Ja die haben nen QPI aber nur 1

Was ist DMI?


----------



## Stoffel01 (19. August 2014)

Wollte in ebay gerade ein paar 16er Riegel ersteigern.  War da jemand von euch dabei ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. August 2014)

DMI ist der QPI Ersatz der bei 1156 zum Einsatz kommt, dachte bisher, dass der QPI mit 1366 beerdigt wurde.


----------



## Knogle (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ohje Stoffi 

Ne ich war  nicht dabei


----------



## Stoffel01 (19. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ohje Stoffi
> 
> Ne ich war  nicht dabei



Ja derjenige hat mich mit einem Euro in der letzten Sekunde überboten. War wohl zu langsam^^


----------



## Knogle (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Ja derjenige hat mich mit einem Euro in der letzten Sekunde überboten. War wohl zu langsam^^


 
Allein aus dem Grund biete ich oft das doppelte von dem aktuellen Preis 

z.b. bei einem Dual CPU Board welches bei 200 lag habe ich auch 400 geboten

Sowas kann sich lohnen bei den aktuellen Preisen , auch bei RAM


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. August 2014)

Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Wollte in ebay gerade ein paar 16er Riegel ersteigern.  War da jemand von euch dabei ?



Ne, nur bei den 6x4gb, aber war nur halbherzig dabei.


----------



## Stoffel01 (19. August 2014)

Ich werde jetzt wahrscheinlich nach 12x4gb suchen....komm ich halt nur auf 48...aber das tuts ja auch erstmal...wobei ein 16GB Modul gerade mal n fuffi gekostet hat..

Edit: soo mein Board ist schon mal in der 2 km entfernten Kleinstadt angekommen. Sieht schon mal gut aus^^

Edit2: Board ist da, jetzt muss ich noch auf die CPUs warten. .


----------



## apfeldavid (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ich hab mir grade ne liste gemacht und mal zusammengerechnet, wieviel ich für den ganzen 1366 bekommen könnte. schon sehr verführerisch.  ABER dann hab ich den rechner  nochmal eingeschaltet und alle stromspartechniken von board und betriebssystem eingeschaltet. im idle läuft er nun auf 2166mhz und im turbo auf 4333. verbrauch im idle ist nun auf 45W gesunken. ich glaube dabei bleibe ich erstmal.... den x5660 behalt ich, aber der i7-920 und der e5620 kommen wieder unter den hammer.
ciao,
david


----------



## Stoffel01 (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Warum auch nicht. Es ist ja für aktuelle Sachen locker ausreichend. Wozu dann wechseln?

Ich bin momentan sogar überlegen ob ich meinen i7 3930k als 2. System nehme und nicht das S1366 System XD


Nochmal eine Frage: Braucht man denn zwingend schnellen ram oder tut es auch 1333er? (Jetzt aufs OC bezogen)


----------



## apfeldavid (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Wozu dann wechseln?
> (Jetzt aufs OC bezogen)


 eigentlich nur wegen dem stromverbrauch....


----------



## bingo88 (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Warum haben die 2011er Xeons nur einen QPI Link?


 Weiß ja nicht, nach welchen du gesucht hast, der hier hat bspw. zwei QPIs: http://ark.intel.com/products/75269/
Alle Zwei-Sockel tauglichen Xeons müssen zwei QPIs haben, sonst funzt der Zwei-Sockel-Betrieb nicht.


----------



## Stoffel01 (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> eigentlich nur wegen dem stromverbrauch....


 
naja das haste ja einigermaßen geregelt^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage: Braucht man denn zwingend schnellen ram oder tut es auch 1333er? (Jetzt aufs OC bezogen)



Ich habe auch "nur" 1333er RAM und der reicht vollkommen, notfalls etwas weniger Takt am RAM aber dafür schärfere Timings - meiner lief z.B. lange auf DDR3-1200 CL7, statt DDR3-1333 CL9, wegen BCLK200. Wenn du 1600er bekommst nimm den, 1333er geht aber auch problemlos.


----------



## Stoffel01 (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich habe auch "nur" 1333er RAM und der reicht vollkommen, notfalls etwas weniger Takt am RAM aber dafür schärfere Timings - meiner lief z.B. lange auf DDR3-1200 CL7, statt DDR3-1333 CL9, wegen BCLK200. Wenn du 1600er bekommst nimm den, 1333er geht aber auch problemlos.


 
Alles klar, dann weiß ich Bescheid. Ich kenn das nur aus der 775er Zeit wo man sehr schnellen Ram gebraucht hat^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du bräuchtest schon einen BCLK von über 222MHz damit DDR3-1333 offiziell limitiert, und selbst die einfachsten Module machen da noch ein paar MHz mehr mit.


----------



## Stoffel01 (20. August 2014)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Du bräuchtest schon einen BCLK von über 222MHz damit DDR3-1333 offiziell limitiert, und selbst die einfachsten Module machen da noch ein paar MHz mehr mit.



Okay, vielen Dank! Ein BCLK von 222 mhz wird mir locker ausreichen...wenn mein Board das überhaupt mitmachen sollte


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

200 machen die meisten Boards mit, ab 220MHz trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen.


----------



## iGameKudan (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

MSI scheitert doch schon vom hörensagen an 190MHz.


----------



## Stoffel01 (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab ein Supermicro...mal sehen wie es läuft wenn die CPUs da sind


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

X58 Boards von MSI sollen wirklich nicht der Rede wert sein, persönlich bestätigen kann ich es nicht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. August 2014)

Wobei der blck auch von der CPU limitiert  wird.


----------



## Knogle (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Supermicro...mal sehen wie es läuft wenn die CPUs da sind


 
Ist aber ein Serverboard


----------



## Stoffel01 (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie läuft das Übertakten denn eigentlich bei einem Dual Sockel Board ab?^^ ist das genauso wie beim Single Sockel?


----------



## Stoffel01 (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ist aber ein Serverboard


 
Das heißt XD?

Doppelpost ftw


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei Serverboards eher überhaupt nicht  Die sind auf stabilität getrimmt, nicht auf OC und Inkaufnahme einer Instabilität. Ich hatte schon 2 Server, daher darf ich annehmen ich hab ein wenig Ahnung.


----------



## Stoffel01 (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Danke Knogi. Jetzt kann ich ja gar kein Spaß haben

brauch ich ja noch n neues Board...und CPU...****


----------



## Knogle (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Danke Knogi. Jetzt kann ich ja gar kein Spaß haben
> 
> brauch ich ja noch n neues Board...und CPU...****


 
Da gibt es aber Wege die vorraussichtlich funktionieren sollten 

Das hat mir persoehnlich viel Spass gemacht , bis ich mein Board mit dem kaputten Mod BIOS geflasht habe 

Naja habe nun ein neues Intel S5520HC und es laeuft wieder 

Such schonmal nach den Taktgenerator @ Stoffi


Aber du hast dennoch einiges mehr an Leistung im Vergleich zum i7 3930k


----------



## Stoffel01 (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber Wege die vorraussichtlich funktionieren sollten
> 
> Das hat mir persoehnlich viel Spass gemacht , bis ich mein Board mit dem kaputten Mod BIOS geflasht habe
> 
> ...


 

Taktgenerator suchen? Meinst du dann so a la setFSB?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

jupp, alles andere ist abgesehen vom sr2 wohl nichts.
mit dual-cpu zu takten ist mit das schwierigste, was es gibt.

darum bleib ich bei single-cpu


----------



## Stoffel01 (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> jupp, alles andere ist abgesehen vom sr2 wohl nichts.
> mit dual-cpu zu takten ist mit das schwierigste, was es gibt.
> 
> darum bleib ich bei single-cpu


 
Geil, endlich eine Herausforderung


----------



## Knogle (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> jupp, alles andere ist abgesehen vom sr2 wohl nichts.
> mit dual-cpu zu takten ist mit das schwierigste, was es gibt.
> 
> darum bleib ich bei single-cpu


 
Aber machbar


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

klar, aber bei mir lohnts eh nicht 
da ist n single 6 core ausreichend


----------



## Stoffel01 (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Aber machbar


 
Das erfreut mich...Hab schon mal nem Kumpel Bescheid gesagt dass wir mal ne OC Session machen xD


----------



## Knogle (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Das erfreut mich...Hab schon mal nem Kumpel Bescheid gesagt dass wir mal ne OC Session machen xD


 
Wird aber dauern bis das OC klappt

Also such schonmal den Taktggeber Chip auf deinem Board 

Wirst auch RW Everything brauchen ^^


----------



## Stoffel01 (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Wird aber dauern bis das OC klappt
> 
> Also such schonmal den Taktggeber Chip auf deinem Board
> 
> Wirst auch RW Everything brauchen ^^


 
RW? XD


----------



## Knogle (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> RW? XD


 
read write ^^

Geht dann via SMBus oder MSR Register , deshalb musst du schauen welchen Taktgeber , Super I/O Chip und SMBus du hast


----------



## Stoffel01 (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> read write ^^
> 
> Geht dann via SMBus oder MSR Register , deshalb musst du schauen welchen Taktgeber , Super I/O Chip und SMBus du hast


 
Ich glaub ich muss dich dann anrufen oder besser noch, woher kommst du xD?


----------



## Knogle (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss dich dann anrufen oder besser noch, woher kommst du xD?


 
Mach einfach ein Bild deines Mainboards  sollte hochaufloesend sein ^^ das reicht schon


----------



## Stoffel01 (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Mach einfach ein Bild deines Mainboards  sollte hochaufloesend sein ^^ das reicht schon


 
und wenn ich dann am OCen bin und festhänge xD?

Kann das Ding von Winbond sein? Falls ja hab ich ihn^^ Bei meinem S775 war er auch von Winbond

Edit: hochauflösendes Foto könnte schwer werden...das S4 ist net so besonders von den Fotos her und bei meiner Digicam ist das Display kaputt...
Edit2: mit dem S3 versucht weil S4 leer xD http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=s83kmTaQ


----------



## iGameKudan (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

OC mit ungekühlten Spannungswandlern... Viel Spaß.


----------



## Stoffel01 (20. August 2014)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> OC mit ungekühlten Spannungswandlern... Viel Spaß.


 
Das zu modden ist kein Problem...hab genug von so Kühlern rum liegen

Edit: IDT CV183  ist neben einem Quarz mit 14,3 mhz^^ sollte er also sein

Edit2: Super I/O Chip -> Winbond W83627HG-AW

Edit3: SMbus Controller.  Keine Ahnung wo ich den finde. Sollte ja von Intel sein. Evtl. : Intel AF82801JIR ?


----------



## Knogle (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Das zu modden ist kein Problem...hab genug von so Kühlern rum liegen
> 
> Edit: IDT CV183  ist neben einem Quarz mit 14,3 mhz^^ sollte er also sein
> 
> ...


 
14,3mhz ist die CMOS Uhr


----------



## Stoffel01 (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> 14,3mhz ist die CMOS Uhr


 
Hab gelesen, dass ein Quarz mit 14,3mhz in der nähe ist und laut datasheet ist es der Taktgeber


----------



## Knogle (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Hab gelesen, dass ein Quarz mit 14,3mhz in der nähe ist und laut datasheet ist es der Taktgeber


 
Huch gibts dazu ein Datasheet??? Das ist gut!!

Gibt es auch ein Datasheet zu dem Taktgeber selbst?


----------



## Stoffel01 (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Huch gibts dazu ein Datasheet??? Das ist gut!!
> 
> Gibt es auch ein Datasheet zu dem Taktgeber selbst?


 
http://www.idt.com/document/dst/cv183-2b-datasheet 

scheint so


bzw: http://www.datasheetlib.com/datashe...t-integrated-device-technology.html#datasheet


----------



## Knogle (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So wie es ausschaut wird es nicht schiwerig mit OC


----------



## Stoffel01 (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> So wie es ausschaut wird es nicht schiwerig mit OC


 
Hört sich gut an, Herr [SA]SuperGangsta oder FBDIMM 

Muss ja kein Extrem OC sein. So in Richtung 3,5Ghz reicht mir mehr als aus


----------



## Knogle (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, Herr [SA]SuperGangsta oder FBDIMM


 
Habe noch mehr Namen 

Die im Chip Forum moegen mich aber nicht , wurde da schon 4 mal gesperrt


----------



## Stoffel01 (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Habe noch mehr Namen
> 
> Die im Chip Forum moegen mich aber nicht , wurde da schon 4 mal gesperrt


 

Ich war die ganze Nacht am googlen^^ und deine Threads sind mir halt gleich aufgefallen^^ Konntest ja nur du sein 

Edit: Die im Intel Board war auch nicht nett...wollte nur wieder verkaufen..

Edit2: Wenn es was zu modifizieren gibt sollte das auch kein Problem sein...Lötkolben mit passendem Können und Oszi sind vorhanden


----------



## Knogle (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Ich war die ganze Nacht am googlen^^ und deine Threads sind mir halt gleich aufgefallen^^ Konntest ja nur du sein
> 
> Edit: Die im Intel Board war auch nicht nett...wollte nur wieder verkaufen..
> 
> Edit2: Wenn es was zu modifizieren gibt sollte das auch kein Problem sein...Lötkolben mit passendem Können und Oszi sind vorhanden


 
Ja hast Recht  

Die im Intel Board hat mir sogar noch ne PN geschrieben und meinte ich solle mir ein neues Intel Produkt kaufen 

Habe insgesammt 45 Threads aufgemacht zu dem Intel S5520HC und OC ^^ Gibt da nichtmal eine Dokumentation zum Taktgeber


----------



## Stoffel01 (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ja hast Recht
> 
> Die im Intel Board hat mir sogar noch ne PN geschrieben und meinte ich solle mir ein neues Intel Produkt kaufen
> 
> Habe insgesammt 45 Threads aufgemacht zu dem Intel S5520HC und OC ^^ Gibt da nichtmal eine Dokumentation zum Taktgeber



lol  Intel FTW xDD

naja wenn man da nichtmal ein Datenblatt findet ist das kacke. Ich hab wenigstens n paar Infos gefunden..und so wie ich das herausgelesen habe kann man den BCLK auf 100, 133, 166, 200, 266 etc fixen...wie weiß ich noch nicht  aber sicher möglich


----------



## Knogle (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> lol  Intel FTW xDD
> 
> naja wenn man da nichtmal ein Datenblatt findet ist das kacke. Ich hab wenigstens n paar Infos gefunden..und so wie ich das herausgelesen habe kann man den BCLK auf 100, 133, 166, 200, 266 etc fixen...wie weiß ich noch nicht  aber sicher möglich


 
Ja soll bei dem Intel Board auch irgendwie gehen

Ich weiss schon wie es bei deinem gehen wird , musst aber auf die CPUs warten

Ich denke es werden nur 166 drin sein


----------



## Stoffel01 (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ja soll bei dem Intel Board auch irgendwie gehen
> 
> Ich weiss schon wie es bei deinem gehen wird , musst aber auf die CPUs warten
> 
> Ich denke es werden nur 166 drin sein


 
166 ist besser als nix. Damit hab ich doch schon mal einiges mehr an Performance..


----------



## Knogle (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> 166 ist besser als nix. Damit hab ich doch schon mal einiges mehr an Performance..


 
Kannst ja auch direkt die 200 anpeilen  oder 266


----------



## Stoffel01 (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch direkt die 200 anpeilen  oder 266


 
Naja ich versuch so viel wie das Board packt. Muss ich halt ausprobieren...Nur mein 2. Kühler könnte knapp werden


----------



## Wolf77 (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein Xeon ist inzwischen auch bestellt, der typ hat auf meine anfrage mit 65 $ nen preisvorschlag mit 70$ zurückgeschickt 
Ich hoffe das Ding kommt bald an

Ich hab den thread mit der Frau vom Intel support gefunden, ist ja krank dass die sich traut sowas zurückzuschreiben 
Die hatte wohl 0 Ahnung wovon du redest 

War bei mir und ASUS allerdings auch so, die wollten einfach kein bios für meine gtx560m im G74 laptop rausrücken, bei dem man overvolten haette können, obwohl ich ihnen genauestens erklaert habe wie egal mir die garantie ist 
edit: das ding hatte mit 925 statt 775mhz core clock noch massig reserven bei 70 grad


----------



## Knogle (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Naja ich versuch so viel wie das Board packt. Muss ich halt ausprobieren...Nur mein 2. Kühler könnte knapp werden


 
200 duerfte drin sein ^^ Aber bei ueber 5 Ghz ..  brauchste min 1,5V


----------



## Stoffel01 (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> 200 duerfte drin sein ^^ Aber bei ueber 5 Ghz ..  brauchste min 1,5V


 
5Ghz?? Wer redet denn davon? Da muss ich ja gleich meine Kompressorkühlung drauf packen 




Wolf77 schrieb:


> Mein Xeon ist inzwischen auch bestellt, der typ hat auf meine anfrage mit 65 $ nen preisvorschlag mit 70$ zurückgeschickt
> Ich hoffe das Ding kommt bald an


 
jo bei mir auch. Nur dass ich 2 gebraucht habe^^


----------



## Knogle (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> 5Ghz?? Wer redet denn davon? Da muss ich ja gleich meine Kompressorkühlung drauf packen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
5Ghz gehen sogar unter Luft mit meinem Alpenfoehn Brocken


----------



## Stoffel01 (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> 5Ghz gehen sogar unter Luft mit meinem Alpenfoehn Brocken



Ich hab aber keinen Brocken -_- nur so nen Mugen 2 B und nen Xigmatek HDT 1283 und nen Arctic Freezer 13...


----------



## Knogle (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann hol dir 2 Brocken


----------



## Stoffel01 (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Dann hol dir 2 Brocken


 
no money


----------



## Knogle (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ohje 
Dann versuchs aber mit dem 166er BCLK ^^

Wo ist deine CPU momentan?


----------



## Stoffel01 (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja knoggi. Ich muss noch 48GB Ram kaufen und 3 290x...da hab ich halt kein geld mehr dann XD

letzter Status war halt dass sie losgeflogen sind(vor 2 Tage) sollten also morgen oder samstag kommen.

Der Mugen 2 ist ja stark...nur der Xigmatek ist dann halt schon ein ganzes Stück schwächer


----------



## Wolf77 (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann kauf dir noch nen 2ten Mugen 2 ?
Bei mir wirds wohl vorraussichtlich ne corsair H105i werden

Und bitte statt 3x 290x 3x 290 und oc die was geht, da kannst du 300 euro sparen
welches brett hast du jetzt genau stoffel?


----------



## Stoffel01 (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Wolf77 schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir noch nen 2ten Mugen 2 ?
> Bei mir wirds wohl vorraussichtlich ne corsair H105i werden
> 
> Und bitte statt 3x 290x 3x 290 und oc die was geht, da kannst du 300 euro sparen
> welches brett hast du jetzt genau stoffel?


 
Es werden 290er die vermutlich zur X geflasht werden können^^ deshalb das X.
Ich überlege eine WaKü für das 1366 System zu bauen weil ich eh noch Pumpen und Schläuche sowie Anschlüsse rum liegen habe
Mein Board ist ein Supermicro X8DT3-F


----------



## Wolf77 (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Achso dann is ja gut 

Spinn ich oder wie sollen da 3 dualslot grakas draufpassen wenn das ding keine 3 offenen pcie x8 oder ganze x16 hat?


----------



## Stoffel01 (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Wolf77 schrieb:


> Achso dann is ja gut
> 
> Spinn ich oder wie sollen da 3 dualslot grakas draufpassen wenn das ding keine 3 offenen pcie x8 oder ganze x16 hat?


 
Die sind für mein 2011er System  bzw 2 für das 2011er Sys und eine für das 1366er

Edit: CPUs sollten morgen ankommen


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> 5Ghz gehen sogar unter Luft mit meinem Alpenfoehn Brocken


 
Oh man!!!
Schon wieder solche Aussagen...
Das will ich sehen, dass der X5650 bei 5GHz+HT bei allen 12 Threads unter Luft ne halbe Std Prime mit ner Luftkühlung aushält.
Meiner ist geschliffen sowie auch der Genesis und mit Flüssigmetall verklebt. Der macht bei 4,5GHz schon über 80°C.
Vor allem müsste dein Board 250MHz BCLK mit 20er Multi mitmachen, damit Du die 5GHz hinbekommst. 22er Multi ist doch nur Turbo und auf einem Kern was keine Aussage ist.
Falls Du aber mit 5GHz dein Dual CPU System meinst und 2x 2,5GHz=5 GHz meinst dann könntest Du sogar recht haben


----------



## Knogle (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> Oh man!!!
> Schon wieder solche Aussagen...
> Das will ich sehen, dass der X5650 bei 5GHz+HT bei allen 12 Threads unter Luft ne halbe Std Prime mit ner Luftkühlung aushält.
> Meiner ist geschliffen sowie auch der Genesis und mit Flüssigmetall verklebt. Der macht bei 4,5GHz schon über 80°C.
> ...


 Ich habe 22er Multi drinnen , reicht doch

Also ich komme bei 4,1Ghz nichtmal auf ueber 60 Grad bei Graphit Waermeleitpaste

Die hat mich damals 60 Euro gekostet

Nein , ich meine nicht das dual CPU System

Ich weiss das du mir gegenueber feindlich gesinnt bist


----------



## iGameKudan (21. August 2014)

Der 22er-Multi ist der Turbo für einen Kern .

@schnaebblefuchs: Er betreibt seinen Xeon mit 1,5 - 1,6V, bei 250MHz BCLK 100%ig auch viel zu hohen Nebenspannungen, 2,0V DRAM-Spannung und Pin-Modding...


----------



## Knogle (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Der 22er-Multi ist der Turbo für einen Kern .
> 
> @schnaebblefuchs: Er betreibt seinen Xeon mit 1,5 - 1,6V, bei 250MHz BCLK 100%ig auch viel zu hohen Nebenspannungen, 2,0V DRAM-Spannung und Pin-Modding...


 
Keine 250 BCLK 

Nur 230 BCLK bei 22 Multi

Die hoechste Spannung die ich hatte waren 1,59V VCore und 2,05V DRAM Spannung


----------



## Stoffel01 (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Keine 250 BCLK
> 
> Nur 230 BCLK bei 22 Multi
> 
> Die hoechste Spannung die ich hatte waren 1,59V VCore und 2,05V DRAM Spannung


 
1,6 haben auch manche beim 3930k unter wasser


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ich habe 22er Multi drinnen , reicht doch
> 
> Also ich komme bei 4,1Ghz nichtmal auf ueber 60 Grad bei Graphit Waermeleitpaste
> 
> ...


WTF???
Was geht jetzt mit 4,1GHz? Und wer spricht von Geld.
Nur weil ich Deine 5GHz absolut lächerlich und unrealistisch finde, bin ich Dir gegenüber noch lange nicht feindselig eingestellt.
@Knoggle @OT
Falls Du es nicht bemerkt hast, schreibe ich in allen meinen Post´s das DU groß was äquivalent mit dem SIE ist, jedoch bin ich hier auf keiner Bank mit einem Arschloch als Gegenüber. Von daher respektiere ich mein Gegenüber, egal wie es für Dich aussieht und Deine Synapsen es verdreht haben. Sollte Dein Hirn meinen letzten Post als Beleidigung aufgefasst haben, tut mir das für Dich Leid. Es war nicht meine Absicht, solch eine Reaktion hervorzurufen.
Ich reagiere bei *******-labern allergisch und exzentrisch. Und da kamst Du mir gerade in die Quere.


----------



## Knogle (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kennt jemand eine gute DVB-S TV Karte mit der man in HD aufnehmen kann unter 60?


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit CS support?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin auch mal wieder da. 
Nix gegen dich Knogle, aber 200MHz BCLK schaffen sogar viele SR-2 nicht... also krieg lieber mal überhaupt OC zum laufen, bevor du die Leute alle mit den Versprechungen von einfachem OC ein Dualbrett kaufen lässt.

Die ganzen "5GHz stabil"-Aussagen überlese ich mitlerweile schon, dass ich da erst screens will bevor ich irgendwas glaube ist ja schon durchgesickert   5GHz sind mit Westmere durchaus stabil möglich, aber mit einem Brocken, und dann primestabil... erzähl das deiner Oma oder schick screens.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Der 22er-Multi ist der Turbo für einen Kern .


 
Nicht korrekt, der Multi für einen Kern ist 23 

@TV-Karte: bitte nicht so sehr ins Off-Topic rutschen, das hat doch hier nichts zu suchen...


----------



## Stoffel01 (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Bin auch mal wieder da.
> Nix gegen dich Knogle, aber 200MHz BCLK schaffen sogar viele SR-2 nicht... also krieg lieber mal überhaupt OC zum laufen, bevor du die Leute alle mit den Versprechungen von einfachem OC ein Dualbrett kaufen lässt



Das mit dem Dual Brett geht schon klar. Wenn das Ding 166 BCLK packt reicht mir das als 2. Rechner mehr als aus. Zumal das Teil dann sowieso 12 Kerne und 24 Threads hat...


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@EumelBeumel
Bei mir sind es 22. Habe ein P6T Standart.
Noch nie gesehen, dass CPU-Z auf 23 Muti gewechselt ist. Auch wenn ich es nicht nutzen würde, was muss ich einstellen, dass ich den 23 Multi bekomme.
Nach Deiner Aussage, wenn ich sie richtig verstanden habe, müsste ich doch dann beim 22 Multi alle Kerne ansprechen können?


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Richtig, der 22er Multi gilt für alle Kerne, eine Stufe weiter greift dann nur noch bei einem Kern. Ist mir auch erst später aufgefallen, aber bei der CPU-Beschreibung von Intel steht es so: ARK | Intel® Xeon® Processor X5650 (12M Cache, 2.66 GHz, 6.40 GT/s Intel® QPI) (2,66GHz Standard, 3,06GHz max. Turbo). Gilt hier natürlich nur für den X5650, ich hoffe du meinst den auch  Beim i7 920 z.B. haut das nicht hin.

Ich hab bei meinem Gigabyte einfach den Turbo angestellt, mehr Möglichkeiten gibt es bei mir gar nicht^^


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Klar der X5650. Hatte Speedstep und Turbo an aber trotzdem hat er nicht in den 23Multi gewechselt.
Ich probier das nachher mal aus. Sitz nur grad am Yoga und hab die Spielekiste nicht an...


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie gesagt ich hatte es auch nicht bedacht, bis ich mal beim Cinebench den Single-Thread Benchmark laufen lassen habe, da springt er dann auf 23x  Weiß nicht, ob man da bei ASUS noch etwas einstellen muss. Schau am besten nochmal nach


----------



## Stoffel01 (21. August 2014)

Knoggi? Rück schon mal mit der Sprache raus wie das oc auf meinem board funktioniert. Wenn die CPUs morgen kommen soll es gleich los gehen


----------



## Knogle (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Knoggi? Rück schon mal mit der Sprache raus wie das oc auf meinem board funktioniert. Wenn die CPUs morgen kommen soll es gleich los gehen


 Gib in RW Everything folgendes ein unter Command

SMBUS WORD READ 0x2D 0x00 0xAF


Wenn dasn icht geht dann

SMBUS BYTE READ 0x2D 0x00 0xAF

dann poste die werte hier


----------



## Stoffel01 (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Alles klar mach ich dann.

Edit: Du bist net so der kontaktfreude oder?^^

Ich würde gerne das System dahinter verstehen...


----------



## apfeldavid (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Es werden 290er die vermutlich zur X geflasht werden können^^ deshalb das X.
> Ich überlege eine WaKü für das 1366 System zu bauen weil ich eh noch Pumpen und Schläuche sowie Anschlüsse rum liegen habe
> Mein Board ist ein Supermicro X8DT3-F



uiui, ich bin gespannt. hab das x8dti mit e6520 und 48gb hier liegen und bau morgen ein atx gehäuse dafür um. das mit de wasser find ich auch viel schöner als diese monsterkühler auf so einem brettchen... ich hoffe es gibt BILDER (wie bekommt man die eigentlich vernünftig hier ins forum?)

ciao & gn8,
david


----------



## Stoffel01 (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> uiui, ich bin gespannt. hab das x8dti mit e6520 und 48gb hier liegen und bau morgen ein atx gehäuse dafür um. das mit de wasser find ich auch viel schöner als diese monsterkühler auf so einem brettchen... ich hoffe es gibt BILDER (wie bekommt man die eigentlich vernünftig hier ins forum?)
> 
> ciao & gn8,
> david


 
Das wird aber eine gepfuschte WaKü aus Restteilen  Und wenn du magst kann ich dir dann n paar Bilder machen^^. SpaWa Wasserkühler muss ich wohl selber bauen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. August 2014)

Wasser ist bei 1366 aber echt gut, allein schon, weil kurze Lastphasen sonst gern zum aufdrehen der Lüfter führen. Unter Wasser regelt man  die Lüfter ja eher gar nicht oder nach der Wassertemperatur. 
Und gebrauchte Kühler und Radiatoren kosten nicht wirklich so viel.

Für die Spawas würde ich schauen, ob es nicht was annähernd passendes  von anderen Bords  gibt, und das modifizieren.


----------



## Stoffel01 (22. August 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Für die Spawas würde ich schauen, ob es nicht was annähernd passendes  von anderen Bords  gibt, und das modifizieren.



Das Problem ist eher die Befestigung,  weil im original keine spawa kühler verbaut sind


----------



## Knogle (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist deine CPU da?


----------



## Stoffel01 (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ist deine CPU da?


 
Jau. Der Mugen 2 ist auch schon drauf, aber für die 2. CPU muss ich eine Halterung für den Kühler bauen...


----------



## Knogle (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann betreib die Kiste mit 1er CPU und versuch so zu ocn ^^ macht keinen Unterschied ob 1 oder 2 drauf sind


----------



## Stoffel01 (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Pff ist ja low. Aber ok...probieren wir das mal


----------



## Knogle (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aber dann weisste obs klappt oder nicht


----------



## shadie (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Moin,

bin aktuell am überlegen mir so ein Setup für Videobearbeitungen zu bauen.

MB gibts bei Ebay aktuell das da:
Mainboard Supermicro X8DTN+ 6GB (6x1GB) DDR3 ECC Reg. Speicher | eBay

Würde das taugen oder habt Ihr bessere Vorschläge?

Was kommt denn beim Import von 2x X5650 aus den USA noch an Zoll dazu?


Und noch eine Frage, welches Netzteil nutzt man für 2 CPU´s 
Braucht ja 2x8pol Anschluss 


Was fressen eure Systeme eigentlich im idle?

Fragen über fragen sorry an der Stelle


----------



## Knogle (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



shadie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin aktuell am überlegen mir so ein Setup für Videobearbeitungen zu bauen.
> 
> ...


 
Meins zieht 200W im Idle und 290 unter Vollast 

Ohne C-States

Ich habe ein Dark Power Pro 10 650W von Bequiet! 

Der Zoll beim X5650 ist schon in der Kaufabwicklung mit drinnen


----------



## shadie (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ach du ******* :-O 

200W, da sind aber die Stromsparmodi´s aus oder?


P10 650W hat aber doch nur einen 8pol Anschluss oder?
Arbeitest du da mit Adaptern?


Was kannst du denn aktuell an MB´s empfehlen wenn ich die CPU auf ca. 3,5ghz betreiben möchte?
Eventuell auch 4ghz?

Mir gehts nicht um extremes OC, Adobe Premiere Pro soll aber wohl gut mit vielen Kernen zusammen arbeiten können, das würde bei mir die Bearbeitungszeiten enorm senken mit den 2x 6 kernen + HT


----------



## Stoffel01 (22. August 2014)

Ich finde die Pins zum einschalten nicht...peinlich

Edit: gefunden 
Edit 2: es lebt muhaha. Aber erkennt nur 6 von 12 gb ram...und das obwohl ich 2x2 und 2x4 drin hab


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



shadie schrieb:


> nen 8pol Anschluss oder?
> Arbeitest du da mit Adaptern?


 
Die P10 bietet 1x8 Pin und 2x4 Pin. Ist also kein Problem.


----------



## Knogle (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



shadie schrieb:


> Ach du ******* :-O
> 
> 200W, da sind aber die Stromsparmodi´s aus oder?
> 
> ...


 
Ob OC wirklich klappt wissen wir nicht

Am Intel S5520HC hab ich mir die Zaehne ausgebissen

Mal schauen obs bei Stoffis Board klappt
Immerhin gibts da ne Doku zum Taktgenerator


Das DPP 10 hat 2x 8PIN

Mit allen Stromsparmodi bin ich bei 120W 

Du musst bedenken das der RAM und Chipsatz und das Board extrem viel fressen


----------



## Stoffel01 (22. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Mal schauen obs bei Stoffis Board klappt
> Immerhin gibts da ne Doku zum Taktgenerator



Geht gleich los. Der brsucht hier nur 5 Stunden zum booten

Ach jetzt reichts mir. Ich mach erstmal win 7 drsuf. Komm hier nicht klar mit win 8


----------



## shadie (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich bin gespannt!

Wäre echt interessant so ein System.
Werde es mir nach meinem PS4 kauf mal durchrechnen


----------



## Stoffel01 (22. August 2014)

Ey ich bin so blöd. Hatte VGA am board und eine graka am Monitor angeschlossen(hatte erst kein Bild mit der dedizierten graka)...hat mir nur das Hintergrundbild ohne Pw Eingabe etc angezeigt. ..musste nur den Eingang am Monitor wechseln -.-

Knoggi: beide Befehle funzen nicht


----------



## Knogle (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannst dann ein bisschen rumspielen mit RW Everything

Geht aber auch mti DoSMB unter DOS

Einfach ein bisschen in Adresse 0x2D ueber SMBus nach Werten suchen im Block oder Word Mode die den Takt darstellen koennten und aendern

Wenn das System abkackt haste den richtige gefunden

Einfach mal einen Wert auf 0 setzen oder alle einzeln bis es abkackt

Oder du gehst direkt in Clock Generator , funktioniert aber nicht oft

Sonst versuch mal SetFSB

So schaut das aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder du findest die Bus Speed Adresse in den MSR Registern

ACHTUNG!!! 1 falscher Wert fuehrt zum Crash wenn du MSR Register falsch aenderst !!!


----------



## Stoffel01 (22. August 2014)

Irgendwie läuft das Board schon auf 133 mhz BCLK. 

Aber kaputt machen kann ich dabei nix?


----------



## FTTH (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Irgendwie läuft das Board schon auf 133 mhz BCLK.


So soll es ja auch sein.


----------



## Stoffel01 (22. August 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> So soll es ja auch sein.



Aber dass mir alle außer 2 threads in prime aussteigen soll aber sicher nicht so sein 

Und btw: setfsb supported meinen Clock Generator

Edit: Ich kann den BCLK runter drehen. .aber sobald ich ihn um 2 mhz erhöhe gibt es einen freeze


----------



## Joker_54 (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Aber dass mir alle außer 2 threads in prime aussteigen soll aber sicher nicht so sein
> 
> Und btw: setfsb supported meinen Clock Generator
> 
> Edit: Ich kann den BCLK runter drehen. .aber sobald ich ihn um 2 mhz erhöhe gibt es einen freeze


 
Das mit Prime könnte so gewollt sein, viele CPU's gehen da in den energiespar Modus.
Teste mal mit CineBench, das gibt wahrscheinlich bessere Ergebnisse


----------



## Stoffel01 (22. August 2014)

Ich mach gerade erstmal ein Bios Update. Danach mach ich CB15

Nochmal ne frage an dich Knoggi. Wenn ich bei RW everything im clock generator was umstelle...was kann da passieren?


----------



## CentralCynus (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Danke für dieses ausführliche Review. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass eine Sockel 1366 CPU noch mit einer Haswell-CPU mithalten kann


----------



## Knogle (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Aber dass mir alle außer 2 threads in prime aussteigen soll aber sicher nicht so sein
> 
> Und btw: setfsb supported meinen Clock Generator
> 
> Edit: Ich kann den BCLK runter drehen. .aber sobald ich ihn um 2 mhz erhöhe gibt es einen freeze


 
Add mich mal in Skype sa.nussbaumer


----------



## markymark666 (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo zusammen, ich bin jetzt auch im Club. Habe eben meinen Core i7-920 gegen den XEON X5650 ausgetauscht. Läuft zum Test mit Standardeinstellungen...

Ich hatte nur noch sehr wenig Wärmeleitpaste. Muss ich unbedingt nochmal neu machen. Im Idle läuft er momentan mit etwa 40°C. Wie hoch sollten die Temperaturen sein?


----------



## Stoffel01 (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Add mich mal in Skype sa.nussbaumer



finde sehr viele...Irgendwie ist die Suche auch nicht mehr das was sie mal war..

Edit: mein Skype Name: sircroc_travian vllt findest du mich ja


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Eine Sache zum 23 Multi.
Wenn man nur zwei Kerne einschaltet lässt sich der 23 Multi für beide Kerne nutzen.
Habe es jetzt zum laufen bekommen, das der X5650 mit 4,9GHz auf zwei Cores und 4 Threads stabil läuft. Es wäre auch 5,1 GHz möglich, jedoch mit ungesunden Spannungen. 
Das ist für ARMA 3 und sonstigen schlecht programmierten Müll sehr gut wegen der höheren Kernleistung. 
Ansonsten läuft er mit 4GHz @ 12 Threads.


----------



## Knogle (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> Eine Sache zum 23 Multi.
> Wenn man nur zwei Kerne einschaltet lässt sich der 23 Multi für beide Kerne nutzen.
> Habe es jetzt zum laufen bekommen, das der X5650 mit 4,9GHz auf zwei Cores und 4 Threads stabil läuft. Es wäre auch 5,1 GHz möglich, jedoch mit ungesunden Spannungen.
> Das ist für ARMA 3 und sonstigen schlecht programmierten Müll sehr gut wegen der höheren Kernleistung.
> Ansonsten läuft er mit 4GHz @ 12 Threads.


 
Kannste mal Cinebench single core machen? Und eventuell 5 Ghz wenns klappt? 

1,5V muessten doch noch gesund sein


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Singlecore ist er bei 135P. Mit 4,9GHz@4 Threads ist er bei 1,6V@55°C@Prime.
Wegen der niedrigen Temp habe ich keine Bedenken bezüglich Spannung.
Der schlechte Singlecore Wert ist denke ich nur durch den schlechten RAM zu erklären.
Bei 5,1GHz will er 1,7V was ich nicht verantworten kann.


----------



## Knogle (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> Singlecore ist er bei 135P. Mit 4,9GHz@4 Threads ist er bei 1,6V@55°C@Prime.
> Wegen der niedrigen Temp habe ich keine Bedenken bezüglich Spannung.
> Der schlechte Singlecore Wert ist denke ich nur durch den schlechten RAM zu erklären.
> Bei 5,1GHz will er 1,7V was ich nicht verantworten kann.


 
Ja 1,6V sind fuer mich auch das maximum

Hmm die 135P sind sehr komisch

Auf wieviel mhz haste den ram laufen


----------



## Knogle (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Haette jemand hier Interesse an einem Intel S5520HC? Einfach mal PN schreiben..

Kenne da nen Verkaeufer auf eBay


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hm, in wlechem preisbereich bewegt sich das?
hab eben 2x 4 gb reg ecc für 25€ ersteigert


----------



## apfeldavid (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



shadie schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage, welches Netzteil nutzt man für 2 CPU´s
> Braucht ja 2x8pol Anschluss
> 
> 
> ...



also ich hab ein be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4 (BN223), das reicht locker, für meine 2x e5620 (ohne übertacktung)  auf dem sm x8dti mit 48gb und nur mit onboard grafik komm ich im prime auf 280W max.

such mal nach akasa pcie 6pin auf 8pin eps, hab ich hier schon gepostet, der funktioniert super. wenn du aber noch ne fette grafik brauchts dann musste dir eh ein grösseres Nt holen.

Ciao,
david


----------



## Stoffel01 (22. August 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> hm, in wlechem preisbereich bewegt sich das?
> hab eben 2x 4 gb reg ecc für 25€ ersteigert



Du warst das


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

wollte ja sonst keiner, also was solls 
hauptsache samsung, sonst läufts wohl nicht auf x58
der hynix hier sucht noch n server-bord


----------



## Stoffel01 (22. August 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> wollte ja sonst keiner, also was solls
> hauptsache samsung, sonst läufts wohl nicht auf x58
> der hynix hier sucht noch n server-bord



Hast du bei den 4x4 mitgeboten? ?????


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

nein, nur vor tagen bei 6x4gb


----------



## Stoffel01 (22. August 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> nein, nur vor tagen bei 6x4gb



Hm okay


----------



## apfeldavid (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

also 2x4 für 24 ist echt kein guter preis, sondern eher normal. im schnitt liegt das 4gb modul um 10€ inkl. versand. ich hatte das system leider schon voll und dann kamm das schnäppchen 4x4gb für 32€ ...
aber klar läuft eh nur auf server systemen der reg ecc .....
bei zackzack gibts grad speicher im angebot ohne ecc...
Ciao,
david


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

also meine beobachtungen de rletzten tage, waren eher so richtung 30€ für 2 riegel.
so bald du mehr kaufst gehen die preise fix runter...

find dem preis aber ob, so 13€ pro 4gb ist noch fair,


----------



## Stoffel01 (22. August 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> also meine beobachtungen de rletzten tage, waren eher so richtung 30€ für 2 riegel.
> so bald du mehr kaufst gehen die preise fix runter...
> 
> find dem preis aber ob, so 13€ pro 4gb ist noch fair,



Ich wollte die 3 4x4 kits kaufen. Hab aber mal wieder nicht richtig aufgepasst


----------



## markymark666 (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



markymark666 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin jetzt auch im Club. Habe eben meinen Core i7-920 gegen den XEON X5650 ausgetauscht. Läuft zum Test mit Standardeinstellungen...
> 
> Ich hatte nur noch sehr wenig Wärmeleitpaste. Muss ich unbedingt nochmal neu machen. Im Idle läuft er momentan mit etwa 40°C. Wie hoch sollten die Temperaturen sein?


 
Ich glaube meine Frage ist untergegangen... Im normalen Windowsbetrieb kommt das gute Stück auf etwa 40°-45°, unter Prime (2933Mhz) auf etwa 70°. Ist das normal? Oder wg. der Wärmeleitpaste zu hoch? Kühler ist der Alpenföhn Brocken.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall noch mal die Wärmeleitpaste neu machen vor dem Übertakten...

Hat jemand ein ASUS P6T und kann seine Einstellungen posten? Ich will nicht extrem übertakten, aber ein bisschen sollte er hoch. Speedstep will ich standardmäßig anlassen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. August 2014)

Temps sind minimal höher als bei mir, aber ok.
WLP noch mal neu ist sicher ok, da geht noch was.

Idle bei meinem 920: ca. 34 grad, prime ca. 76 max.

Vcore: 1,312v
Qpi/vtt: 1,255v
Ram 1,58v
 blck glaub 182mhz


----------



## markymark666 (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Temps sind minimal höher als bei mir, aber ok.
> WLP noch mal neu ist sicher ok, da geht noch was.
> 
> Idle bei meinem 920: ca. 34 grad, prime ca. 76 max.
> ...



Danke für die Antwort. Sind die Temperaturen vom 920 vergleichbar mit dem XEON? Da hatte ich auf jeden Fall wesentlich höhere Temperaturen - auch mit Standardeinstellungen... Wärmeleitpaste ist schon bestellt.

Wie heiß wird der XEON mit deinen übertakteten Einstellungen? Ist der Brocken für diese Werte ausreichend?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. August 2014)

Mein xeon ist mit dem oc kühler, da der nur 95w TDP hat und unter Wasser sitzt.

Die temps und Einstellungen sind von meinem 920 auf dem table, der lief gestern so 
Kühler dort ist ein Thermaltake sonic tower mit selbstbauhalterung


----------



## Knogle (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Brocken wird bei mir max. 50 grad warm @ 4ghz


----------



## markymark666 (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Brocken wird bei mir max. 50 grad warm @ 4ghz


 
Auch unter Prime? Dann hab ich echt ein Problem mit der Wärmeleitpaste... OC muss wohl noch warten


----------



## Knogle (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Untee linpack und 25 im idle


----------



## Stoffel01 (23. August 2014)

Boah was eine Nacht. So nachher mal noch den 2. Kühler holen^^


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist mal eine Ansage also Hut ab Intel, das ist ja mal wirklich der Hammer... 5 Jahre und deutlich mehr Leistung als ein neuer 4770k, der nebenbei auch noch das 3-Fache kostet.


----------



## Stoffel01 (23. August 2014)

CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> Das ist mal eine Ansage also Hut ab Intel, das ist ja mal wirklich der Hammer... 5 Jahre und deutlich mehr Leistung als ein neuer 4770k, der nebenbei auch noch das 3-Fache kostet.



Du hast da vollkommen recht! Aber jetzt vergleich mal AMDs Entwicklung mit Intels Entwicklung


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. August 2014)

Bei AMD gehts zumindest nicht abwärts 

Spass beiseite. Der Vergleich hinkt ja gewissermaßen, denn eigentlich müsste man die Leistung eines vergleichbar teuren (auf den Neupreis bezogen) Xeon der neuesten Reihe vergleichen.
Ohne OC,  was für Xeon ja eigentlich eh nicht Sinn der Geschichte ist, ergibt sich da n anderes Bild.


----------



## Stoffel01 (23. August 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bei AMD gehts zumindest nicht abwärts
> 
> Spass beiseite. Der Vergleich hinkt ja gewissermaßen, denn eigentlich müsste man die Leistung eines vergleichbar teuren (auf den Neupreis bezogen) Xeon der neuesten Reihe vergleichen.
> Ohne OC,  was für Xeon ja eigentlich eh nicht Sinn der Geschichte ist, ergibt sich da n anderes Bild.



Ja das sowieso. Ohne oc liegt der Xeon im Cinebench 200 Punkte hinter einem 4770k

Edit: Was ist denn so die Standard vcore eines x5650?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

das sagt dir coretemp im feld vid


----------



## Stoffel01 (23. August 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> das sagt dir coretemp im feld vid



CoreTemp. Stimmt da war ja was  danke

Hmm...VID ist grau..


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hm, jetzt bin ich ratlos, geht bei meinem xeon auch nicht.
dann musst du bei intel-ark gucken, da ist aber nur eine range, also kein exakter wert, denn die cpus haben jeweils ne eigene.
je höher desto besser, denn dann bleibem die bei höheren spannungen kühler.

ich nutz meine 1366er aber nie über 1,312v im alltag


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Oder einfach im BIOS die Spannung auf Standard lassen und im BIOS auslesen, im PC Health Monitor oder wie sich das immer schimpft, denn da findet i.d.R. kein VDrop statt.


----------



## Stoffel01 (23. August 2014)

Also in der Regel so um die 1,3V. Gut. Ich bekomme die Spannungen in Speedfan nur als "VINx" ausgegeben.  Dann weiß ich welche die vcore ist


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja bei Intel ist der VCore Bereich von 0,75 - 1,35V angegeben, also nicht zwangsläufig bei 1,3V^^ Meiner hat glaube ich bei Standardwerten im BIOS, nicht ganz 1,2V.


----------



## Stoffel01 (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Alles sagt auch was anderes xD

das arbeitet alles nach dem Motto: Anderes Programm, andere Werte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja das ist ja echt übel, es gibt ja praktisch keine Übereinstimmungen... Normalerweise vertrau ich ja immer eher auf CPU-Z, aber naja... 

Und im BIOS wie gesagt mal nachgeschaut? Die Werte sollten ja stimmen.


----------



## Stoffel01 (23. August 2014)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ja das ist ja echt übel, es gibt ja praktisch keine Übereinstimmungen... Normalerweise vertrau ich ja immer eher auf CPU-Z, aber naja...
> 
> Und im BIOS wie gesagt mal nachgeschaut? Die Werte sollten ja stimmen.



Laut bios 1,07 V. Dann hätte ich eine Übereinstimmung, zumindest ungefähr


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei Standardtakt? Wäre nicht unrealistisch und vor allem schön niedrig.


----------



## Stoffel01 (23. August 2014)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Bei Standardtakt? Wäre nicht unrealistisch und vor allem schön niedrig.



Ja, Standardtakt


----------



## Knogle (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei 140 BCLK schmiert Stoffis Kiste jedoch ab


----------



## Stoffel01 (23. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Bei 140 BCLK schmiert Stoffis Kiste jedoch ab



Wohl wahr


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. August 2014)

Hm, haste mal 166 direkt  versucht?


----------



## Stoffel01 (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jauuu


----------



## Knogle (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Stoffis kiste kackt ab weil der PCIe Takt bei dem Serverboard an den BCLK gekoppelt ist >.<

Beim Intel Board kriege ich nichtmal hin den BCLk zu modden


----------



## Stoffel01 (23. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Stoffis kiste kackt ab weil der PCIe Takt bei dem Serverboard an den BCLK gekoppelt ist >.<
> 
> Beim Intel Board kriege ich nichtmal hin den BCLk zu modden



Custom Bios

#yolo


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. August 2014)

Wobei es einen strap für 166 geben müsste, normal müsste der sich auch allein kofigurieren. Schade, so ist es für oc useless.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab vorhin mal ganz kurz Zeit genommen und während dem Frühstück (ja, 16 Uhr ist Frühstückszeit  ) kurz den X5650 hochgezogen.
5GHz auf zwei Kernen und 4836MHz auf allen Kernen mit HT waren kein Problem, Benchmarks und höheren BCLK will ich aber grade nicht laufen lassen, bevor Wasser auf der Northbridge ist. Die wird einfach viel zu heiß, da ist mir nicht wohl dabei.
Ahja, nen kurzen run 3DMark Vantage (weil der am schönsten CPU-limitiert ist) hab ich auch noch gemacht, aber nur bei 4736MHz. Das ging dafür gut unter 1,5V, wie tief minimal hab ich nicht ausprobiert.

Wohlgemerkt komplett ohne optimierte Spannungen und alles mit RAM-Vollbestückung, ohne geht sowas wesentlich besser.


----------



## Knogle (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Hab vorhin mal ganz kurz Zeit genommen und während dem Frühstück (ja, 16 Uhr ist Frühstückszeit  ) kurz den X5650 hochgezogen.
> 5GHz auf zwei Kernen und 4836MHz auf allen Kernen mit HT waren kein Problem, Benchmarks und höheren BCLK will ich aber grade nicht laufen lassen, bevor Wasser auf der Northbridge ist. Die wird einfach viel zu heiß, da ist mir nicht wohl dabei.
> Ahja, nen kurzen run 3DMark Vantage (weil der am schönsten CPU-limitiert ist) hab ich auch noch gemacht, aber nur bei 4736MHz. Das ging dafür gut unter 1,5V, wie tief minimal hab ich nicht ausprobiert.
> 
> Wohlgemerkt komplett ohne optimierte Spannungen und alles mit RAM-Vollbestückung, ohne geht sowas wesentlich besser.


 
Da hält kein i7 4770k mit


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das größte Problem der X58-Plattform ist imho, dass sie nur PCIe 2.0 kann. 
Wenn man mal Ergebnisse von kleinen 22nm quads mit meinem vergleicht wird man feststellen, dass in Bandbreitenlastigen Situationen das Interface einfach extrem limitiert und selbst Karten bei 200MHz weniger Kerntakt die gleichen FPS kriegen wie im Vantage meine. Ist nicht in jedem Benchmark so und bei Spielen noch viel weniger, aber es ist nicht zu vernachlässigen.
Zum Ausgleich schraube ich wenigsten den PCIe-Takt hoch, aber bei ~110MHz bekomme ich schon Probleme, weil oft der Lanchip, Soundkarte, USB-Anschlüsse etc plötzlich ausfallen. Hab mich aber auch noch nicht speziell an die Spannungen gesetzt um den PCIe hochzutreiben, das werde ich aber definitiv noch tun.
Was habt ihr da an Erfahrungen gemacht, bei euch mehr drin? Ich denke, wenn man 115-120 stabil kriegen würde, müsste die Bandbreite wieder reichen.


----------



## Stoffel01 (23. August 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Das größte Problem der X58-Plattform ist imho, dass sie nur PCIe 2.0 kann.
> Wenn man mal Ergebnisse von kleinen 22nm quads mit meinem vergleicht wird man feststellen, dass in Bandbreitenlastigen Situationen das Interface einfach extrem limitiert und selbst Karten bei 200MHz weniger Kerntakt die gleichen FPS kriegen wie im Vantage meine. Ist nicht in jedem Benchmark so und bei Spielen noch viel weniger, aber es ist nicht zu vernachlässigen.
> Zum Ausgleich schraube ich wenigsten den PCIe-Takt hoch, aber bei ~110MHz bekomme ich schon Probleme, weil oft der Lanchip, Soundkarte, USB-Anschlüsse etc plötzlich ausfallen. Hab mich aber auch noch nicht speziell an die Spannungen gesetzt um den PCIe hochzutreiben, das werde ich aber definitiv noch tun.
> Was habt ihr da an Erfahrungen gemacht, bei euch mehr drin? Ich denke, wenn man 115-120 stabil kriegen würde, müsste die Bandbreite wieder reichen.



Ich wünschte ich könnte meinen pcie fixen und du willst ihn ocen


----------



## Knogle (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Ich wünschte ich könnte meinen pcie fixen und du willst ihn ocen


 
Bei Stoffi sind BCLK und PCIe gekoppelt

Wenn man mehr als 5-6Mhz hoch oder runter geht gibts nen Freeze


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei mir bringt jedes MHz am PCIe mehr als 10MHz auf der GPU, also ja, ich will den hochziehen


----------



## Knogle (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Bei mir bringt jedes MHz am PCIe mehr als 10MHz auf der GPU, also ja, ich will den hochziehen


 
Ich weiss nicht wie man nen Strap bei Stoffi einstellt auf 166mhz

Pro Mhz an BCLK gibts in CB 10 Punkte mehr bei der CPU und x2 bei 2 CPUs laesst sich das schon sehen bei 6Mhz


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. August 2014)

Apfel n Lüfter auf der Nb und n Lüfter an den Spawas und die Temps fallen massiv.

Da muss man nicht gleich mit Wasser ran. Das ist nur nötig/sinnig wenn man es dann auf Alltag auslegt.


----------



## Knogle (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Apfel n Lüfter auf der Nb und n Lüfter an den Spawas und die Temps fallen massiv.
> 
> Da muss man nicht gleich mit Wasser ran. Das ist nur nötig/sinnig wenn man es dann auf Alltag auslegt.


 
Ist bei 5520 noch schlimmer


----------



## iGameKudan (23. August 2014)

Im 3DMark 11 erreiche ich unter Win7 mit meiner GTX580 3GB @900/1800/2200MHz und dem i7 920 @stock 7400P, @4023MHz nur 7500P... Ist die 580 da schon am Ende? Ne 7870/GTX660Ti mach ich zwar schon fertig, aber so 8000P hätte ich schon erwartet.

Interessanter finde ich da die Win8.1-Werte... CPU @stock 6700P, @4GHz 7400P. Mich würde mal interessieren wieso es unter Win8.1 so krasse Unterschiede gibt, bei Win7 dafür nicht...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Chris, das *ist* mein Alltagssystem, ich takte das hier nur auf Alltag (EDIT: okay, heute das Frühstückstesten nicht, 4,4GHz reichen mir 24/7), und die Wasserkühler habe ich bereits hier. 
Dass ich mit nem 5000er Lüfter auf der NB wesentlich höheren BCLK schaffe hab ich schon ausprobiert, aber im 24/7 System kommt mir nix rein, das schneller als 600rpm ist 
Ich baue nur grade nicht auf Wasser um, weil ich im September umziehe und dann auch das System in ein anderes Gehäuse umziehe.


----------



## Knogle (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Chris, das *ist* mein Alltagssystem, ich takte das hier nur auf Alltag (EDIT: okay, heute das Frühstückstesten nicht, 4,4GHz reichen mir 24/7), und die Wasserkühler habe ich bereits hier.
> Dass ich mit nem 5000er Lüfter auf der NB wesentlich höheren BCLK schaffe hab ich schon ausprobiert, aber im 24/7 System kommt mir nix rein, das schneller als 600rpm ist
> Ich baue nur grade nicht auf Wasser um, weil ich im September umziehe und dann auch das System in ein anderes Gehäuse umziehe.


 
Kannst du dann bei deinen 5Ghz CB15 mit CPU-Z Bilder machen? Dann geben sich die Kritiker hier zufrieden


----------



## Stoffel01 (23. August 2014)

So Leute. Mit 2 CPUs sieht es schon deutlich besser aus


----------



## Knogle (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Inwieweit


----------



## Stoffel01 (23. August 2014)

Spannungen auslesen. Funzt jetzt in cpu z und HWMonitor perfekt


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Kannst du dann bei deinen 5Ghz CB15 mit CPU-Z Bilder machen? Dann geben sich die Kritiker hier zufrieden


 Mach du doch, wenn es bei dir so stabil ist   Ich brauch dafür selbst unter Wasser vermutlich ~1,6V und wie gesagt warte ich noch bis zum Umzug, bevor ich das board umrüste und irgendwas um 5GHz benche.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. August 2014)

markymark666 schrieb:


> Ich glaube meine Frage ist untergegangen... Im normalen Windowsbetrieb kommt das gute Stück auf etwa 40°-45°, unter Prime (2933Mhz) auf etwa 70°. Ist das normal? Oder wg. der Wärmeleitpaste zu hoch? Kühler ist der Alpenföhn Brocken.



Ist in Ordnung, geht aber wesentlich besser. Hab bei 3,6 Ghz Takt im idle ca 35° und unter Last ca 60°. 

Als Kühler nutze ich noch den Noctua NH-U12P & als Wärmeleitpaste Noctua NT-H1.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Unter wenigstens ~40°C lesen die Sensoren scheinbar nur Müll aus, aber das kennt man ja von fast jeder Plattform. 
Idle-Werte daher keine Ahnung, 21°C wie ausgelesen steht werdens sicher nicht sein. Unter prime komme ich bei 4,4GHz @1,34V auf etwa 45-55°C unter Wasserkühlung. Als Paste benutze ich Arctic MX-2.
Die Dinger scheinen aufgrund des großen Heatspreaders noch mehr von Wakü zu profitieren als z.B. 775 oder 1156, da war der Unterschied zur Luftkühlung (zumindest bei mir) nie so krass


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ist bei 5520 noch schlimmer



Trotzdem ist Wasser auf Spawas technisch nicht nötig. Sinn macht es, wenn Silent gefordert ist, und sowieso ne Wakü drin sitzt  mein ud3r macht sich mit der Kühlung vom ud7 am Wasserkreis top.


----------



## acidburn1811 (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat vlt noch einer ein Oc Profil vom Asus P6T Deluxe V2 mitn I7 920 ? so in Richtung 4 - 4,5 GHz ?

zZ läuft in mein fall Die I7 920 auf 3,06GHz 

Grund .: Alles Games laufen wie die S... aber bei Metro: Last Light kracht mir alles zusamm.
Auf der suche nach einer Lösung musste ich leider feststellen dass das Games mehr Cpu-Leistung braucht.

Das System ist Wassergekühlt ( CPU / MB / GaKa ) 
NT BQ P10 - 650W 

Bedanke mich im vorrausb 

Lg,


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

acd, das profil wird voraussichtlich nicht klappen.
du wirst im schnitt beim 920 ca. bei 4ghz die spreu vom weizen trennen bzgl. CPU.
zusätzlich kommt dazu, dass die p6t ja nicht gerade die besten bords bzgl. blck sind, sprich, auch das kann schon limitieren.

du wirst selbst ran müssen.

stell mal vtt auf 1,275v, cpu auf etwa 1,3-1,35v je nach kühlung und dann stell den blck schrittweise auf ca. 190-200.

immer nen kurzen test mit prime zwischendurch...

ohne fleis gibts keinen Preis


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Hat vlt noch einer ein Oc Profil vom Asus P6T Deluxe V2 mitn I7 920 ? so in Richtung 4 - 4,5 GHz ?
> 
> zZ läuft in mein fall Die I7 920 auf 3,06GHz
> 
> ...


 
Metro hat eigentlich ne ganz gute Engine. Laut CEO werden unendlich viele Threads/Cores unterstützt.

Zum OC.
Multi auf 14 Stellen VCore 1,35 - 1,4V und max BCLK ausloten. Restliche Spannungen fixen. Anschließend mit Muti hochgehen. Immer jeweils auf QPI und DRAM Core achten. Am besten den minimalen Wert anwählen, damit der RAM nicht rumspackt.
Später eventuell den BCLK runter und Multi hoch, damit Du das Maximum rausholst. Anschließend den RAM/QPI ect. einstellen


----------



## acidburn1811 (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So, hab die Cpu jetzt auf 3,40GHz 

Prime läuft grad nach der anleitung auf ( 4. Einstellung zum Middle-Run )


Spoiler



How To - Stabilitätstests mit Prime95 - Overclocking Corner - MSI Forum



Bild nach ca 15 min nach Prime start 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du willst also sagen der max BCLK ist 170???


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. August 2014)

Das glaub ich kaum, so 180-185 müssten drin sein, was mit Multi 21 beim 920 zu grob 3,7-3,8 GHz reichen muesste


----------



## Knogle (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So , das Supermicro ist leider nur begrenzt OC tauglich

Aufgrund von irgendetwas sind nicht mehr als 139 BCLK drinnen , auch ohne Spread Spetctrum


----------



## Stoffel01 (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Joo leider. Ich versuch jetzt irgendwie an ein SR-2 zu kommen


----------



## Joker_54 (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Joo leider. Ich versuch jetzt irgendwie an ein SR-2 zu kommen


 
In Ebay ist grade eins, 600 Tacken mit 2 Xeons und 48Gigs Ram...
Und das ist leider schon ein guter Preis  Die SR-2s findet man so gut wie nicht mehr

EDIT: Meinen i5 bekomm ich nicht über 4.3Ghz. Hab imo 1.3V anliegen, auch mit 1.4V läuft die Kiste nicht stabil auf 4.5Ghz


----------



## Stoffel01 (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> In Ebay ist grade eins, 600 Tacken mit 2 Xeons und 48Gigs Ram...
> Und das ist leider schon ein guter Preis  Die SR-2s findet man so gut wie nicht mehr



Naja brauche nur das Board...würde schon was dafür zahlen...


----------



## Knogle (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Naja brauche nur das Board...würde schon was dafür zahlen...


 
Oder ein anderes Serverboard  z.b. Advantech , ASUS oder iwas anderes


----------



## Stoffel01 (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Oder ein anderes Serverboard  z.b. Advantech , ASUS oder iwas anderes


 

ist aber kein Dual Sockel oder?


----------



## Knogle (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Doch , gibt noch viele viele andere dual Sockel Boards , die darauf warten auf ihre OC Tauglichkeit getestet zu werden


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. August 2014)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit n Dual-Cpu-Bord zu finden, was auch OC-tauglich ist, ist leider aber gering.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit n Dual-Cpu-Bord zu finden, was auch OC-tauglich ist, ist leider aber gering.


 
Bzw. recht kostspielig.


----------



## Knogle (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit n Dual-Cpu-Bord zu finden, was auch OC-tauglich ist, ist leider aber gering.


 
Das Supermicro ist OC tauglich  Allerdings gehen da maximal 7Mhz BCLK nach oben also 140 und dann ist Schluss

Ich denke aufgrund des PCIe Taktes aber ich weiss nicht genau was genau das System zum Haengen bringt

Beim S5520HC bin ich immernoch am kaempfen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. August 2014)

Na komm, nach der Definition ist sogar n xeon 1240v3 oc-tauglich, auch da gehen bis zu 9 MHz blck mit passendem Bord usw.

Ich rede von oc jenseits der +40 MHz auf dem blck

Edit, statt na, sollte dort nach stehen; korrigiert.


----------



## Knogle (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Na komm, nach der Definition ist sogar n xeon 1240v3 oc-tauglich, auch da gehen bis zu 9 MHz blck mit passendem Bord usw.
> 
> Ich rede von oc jenseits der +40 MHz auf dem blck
> 
> Edit, statt na, sollte dort nach stehen; korrigiert.


 
Das Intel S5520HC hat fuer PCIe Takt , UCLK , PCI Takt und alles extra Teiler 

Der Taktgenerator ist aber schreibgeschuetzt , habe den Schreibschutz aber nun gefunden in Byte 10 Bit 7

Wenn ich was falsches eintrage und die Kiste abschmiert muss ich aber immer nen Kaltstart machen damit die wieder bootet


----------



## Joker_54 (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Leute übertreiben es aber echt...
P6T SE für 100€... WTF


----------



## Stoffel01 (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

EVGA SR-2 SR2 270-WS-W555-A2 LGA 1366 + 2 x Xeon X5650 6c 2.66 Ghz + 48GB DDR3 0843368013622 | eBay


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. August 2014)

Jo die E-Bucht ist bzgl. 1366 zur Zeit echt Wucher.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab nochmal kurz den Xeon gestreichelt und bei 4725MHz die 12 Punkte im CB11.5 überwunden  
Da war die Effizienz aber noch recht schlecht, ich denke mit guter  Optimierung müsste man das auch mit knapp über 4,6GHz hinkriegen können.

Laut Benchmarkliste ist er dann ungefähr gleichauf mit einem 4930K@4GHz bzw. einem 4770K@5,4GHz.

Mich überrascht gerade, wie extrem der CB mein System umhaut. Mit 4725MHz@1,48V hatte ich keine Probleme den 3DVantage zu machen, der bei all meinen anderen CPUs wesentlich härter zuschlägt als der CB, und sogar ein wenig prime 95 war kein Problem.
Aber der CB läuft nicht unter 1,57V durch, keine Chance, warum auch immer... 
3Dmark bei 4824MHz ging bei 1,55V auch sauber durch, aber CB nicht mal bei 1,61V. 

Naja, ich werde aber trotzdem im Alltag bei 4,4GHz@1,34V bleiben. Für 4,5GHz brauche ich schon 1,43V und das ist den extremen Sprung bei der Vcore nicht mehr wert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Jo die E-Bucht ist bzgl. 1366 zur Zeit echt Wucher.


 
Muss wohl der Artikel hier geloescht werden 

Damals war 1366 ja ein Schnaeppchen 

Aber die CPUs sind recht guenstig aus den USA


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. August 2014)

Kein Plan woran das liegt, vielleicht auch daran, daß Intel immer noxh keinen 6-Kerner für 1155 hat und auch die Taktbarkeit der DevilsCanyon nicht massiv besser ist...


----------



## Knogle (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mich wunderts das das Intel S5520HC Teiler fuer PCIe Takt etc. hat  war vielleicht mal als OC Board geplant?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. August 2014)

Kann sein, ala Skulltrail


----------



## Knogle (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Kann sein, ala Skulltrail


 
Skulltrail?

Weiterhin wunderts mich das es genau zu dem Taktgeber keine Doku gibt

Und der Taktgeber wird durch das setzen von Bit 7 in Byte 10 auf Read only gesetzt

Habe Bit 7 auf 0 gemacht und nun gings lol

Aber da ist immernoch ein Wert der nicht veraenderbar ist (Wahrscheinlich der BCLK >.<)


----------



## iGameKudan (24. August 2014)

Joker_54 schrieb:


> Die Leute übertreiben es aber echt...
> P6T SE für 100€... WTF



Ist doch günstig - und mit dem P6T-BIOS kann das sogar SLI. :

Für mein Board kriege ich inner Bucht vermutlich 180€. *lol*

@Knogle: Er meine den Sockel771 bzw. die Core2Quad QX9775-CPUs.


----------



## apfeldavid (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Supermicro X8DTN+, Sockel LGA1366 0672042031375 | eBay


----------



## Stoffel01 (24. August 2014)

Ich werde mein Board wahrscheinlich wieder abtreten und versuche irgendwann irgendwie ein sr 2 zu ergattern


----------



## Joker_54 (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> Supermicro X8DTN+, Sockel LGA1366 0672042031375 | eBay


 
Das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, das hat aber nichtmal PCI x16  (Nur einen x16, aber mit x8 Anbindung)


----------



## Knogle (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das Intel S5520HC ist eventuell doch OC tauglich 

Schon erste Ergebnisse erzielt mit Strap


----------



## Joker_54 (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und inwiefern sehen diese Ergebnisse aus?
Wirkliches OC ala mehr als 3GHz oder mal ein netter Anfang


----------



## Knogle (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Netter Anfang = Read only Flag entfernt 

Ist halt schwierig ohne Doku 

BCLK auch schon ausfindig gemacht , jedoch ist der auch wieder irgendwie geschuetzt


----------



## apfeldavid (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

für sehr wenig Geld würde ich ja so ein Dual Brett nehmen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

david, was heißt sehr wenig=
n Supermicro X8DTi kannst du rel. günstig bekommen.
OC wahrscheinlic nicht machbar, aber dafür halt DualCPU


----------



## apfeldavid (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

für das x8dti, was ich aber jetzt an jemanden als esxi weitergeb hab ich für nur 35€ bekommen... das ist sehr billig.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ok, dann vergiss es, das hier soll um die 50 liegen


----------



## apfeldavid (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

was für eins isses denn?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

na das X8DTi, ode rfehlt da noch was?


----------



## Knogle (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei Stoffis Board gibt es nen BCLK Strap


Problem ist: 


Ich muss folgende Werte aendern in BYTE 0 in Bit 5,6,7 in 0 , 0 , 1

Problem ist : Bit 5 , 6 und 7 sind read only


----------



## apfeldavid (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

oh, ich dachte hier will jemand sein brett loswerden...


----------



## Stoffel01 (24. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Bei Stoffis Board gibt es nen BCLK Strap
> 
> Problem ist:
> 
> ...



Löten wäre kein Problem, Messgeräte sind auch vorhanden. Das einzige Problem ist nur wie wir den einen bit auf 1 schalten können. ..

Aber es gibt halt eindeutig bclk straps. Somit ist das oc theoretisch ohne Murren möglich.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat jetzt schon mal irgendwer nen PCIe von 110MHz oder mehr stabil hinbekommen, ohne dass ihm Netzwerkchip, Sound etc ausgefallen sind?


----------



## Knogle (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja 118 beim p6x58d-e


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dito 118 beim P6T Standart


----------



## acidburn1811 (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gestern hab ichs dann doch erstmal sein lassen,  

Werd mich heut ordendlich einarbeiten.
[How-To] Intel Core i7 (Bloomfield) Overclocking 

So neben bei mit was für eine Temp, kann man ca bei der CPU rechnen wenn die auf 4GHz läuft ?


----------



## Knogle (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

60 Grad Celsius maximal


----------



## acidburn1811 (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Danke, das geht ja noch ^^

Dann werd ich mich ans Werk machen


----------



## Knogle (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Haste denn nun auch deinen Xeon?


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ja, stimmt  Ich frage mich, warum alle von 2600k, dem Phenom 965, oder dem 920er schwärmen... Der Xeon ist der wahre Champion...


----------



## Knogle (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> ja, stimmt  Ich frage mich, warum alle von 2600k, dem Phenom 965, oder dem 920er schwärmen... Der Xeon ist der wahre Champion...


 
Ja stimmt 

Btw. Haste deine CPU Gebruzzelt?^^

Ich habe irgendwie eine CPU kaputt gekriegt , und das im normalen Betrieb , ohne OC oder so 

Die funktioniert einfach nicht mehr (Ist ein Intel Core 2 Duo)


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ja 118 beim p6x58d-e


 Habt ihr irgendwelche Spannungen dafür erhöhen müssen, oder lief das einfach so?
Ahja, und habt ihr das 24/7 stabil laufen? Nur für benches krieg ich locker 120 hin, aber das bringt mir im Alltag nix, wenn bei einem von drei Systemstarts LAN, USB etc. weg sind


----------



## Knogle (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Habt ihr irgendwelche Spannungen dafür erhöhen müssen, oder lief das einfach so?
> Ahja, und habt ihr das 24/7 stabil laufen? Nur für benches krieg ich locker 120 hin, aber das bringt mir im Alltag nix, wenn bei einem von drei Systemstarts LAN, USB etc. weg sind


 
Laeuft bisher immer stabil auf 2 Sytstemen

Bei mehr als 118 steigt aber irgendwas aus , ich denke der SATA Controller


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Grad mal kurz mein Rampage II Extreme rausgekramt, da gehen die 120MHz problemlos, wenn ich die Platten an den anderen Festplattencontroller hänge. Nur wie gesagt, an meinem P6TWS Revolution hab ich vor allem mit dem LAN Probleme, mal gucken was man da machen kann.


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ein Armutszeugnis für Intel, dass sie es in dieser für die Computerindustrie ewig langen Zeit nicht geschafft haben, Consumer-CPUs auch nur annähernd auf das Niveau eines FÜNF JAHRE ALTEN Serverchips zu kriegen. 

Aber großes Lob und Dank an dich für die Mühe, das sind sehr interessante Ergebnisse.


----------



## MadMax 21 (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Oh man, was Wärmeleitpaste so aus machen kann 

hab vor ner Woche den x5650 bekommen, nur leider keine Paste mehr gehabt..Habe auf die Rest am Kühler vertraut

Heute kam endlich die Noctua und sie da, die idle Temp mal um 13 Grad gedrückt..krass (von 37 auf 24 im Durchschnitt).
Merke: Immer WLP zuhause haben 

apropos, richtig toller Thread, macht echt Spaß hier mit zu lesen


----------



## Knogle (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es haben sich wohl viele einen X5650 angeschafft 

Das ist nun der Thread mit den meisten Antworten in diesem Bereich (Prozessoren) 

Sollte vielleicht angepinntwerden^^


----------



## Joker_54 (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist ja auch ein toller Thread. Wenn ich denn endlich mal ein 1366 Board bekommen würde


----------



## Knogle (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welches?


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ja ich habe schon zwei aufm Gewissen einen athlon x2 250 und einen p3 im Laptop... beides mal auch ohne OC... aber konstanten 90 Grad (beim P3 teilweise über 100 oder so)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. August 2014)

So, heute kamen beide Riegel Samsung M393B5270ch0-ch9q5 m

Die laufen nicht.
Jetzt liegen hier 3x4gb reg-ecc und oxidieren Rum, grummel.

Wers brauchen kann, melden 

Seltsam, dass die Samsung m393b5273dh0-yh9 laufen.

Laufen denn die oberen auf nem supermicro?
Edit, der letzte noch hier: hynix HMT151R7TFR4C-h9 d7 aa-c


----------



## Knogle (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> ja ich habe schon zwei aufm Gewissen einen athlon x2 250 und einen p3 im Laptop... beides mal auch ohne OC... aber konstanten 90 Grad (beim P3 teilweise über 100 oder so)


 
Bei mir haben 3x 100 Grad gereicht 

Kann man die wieder reparieren?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. August 2014)

Nope, cpu durch ist cpu durch.


----------



## Joker_54 (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Welches?


 
Dachte an ein P6T. X58, Singlesocket und OC fähig.
Aber unter 100€ geht in der Bucht wohl grade nix


----------



## Knogle (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Dachte an ein P6T. X58, Singlesocket und OC fähig.
> Aber unter 100€ geht in der Bucht wohl grade nix


 
Sogar unter 200 Euro geht fast nix mehr


----------



## Stoffel01 (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Chris Ich hoffe meine Samsung Riegel laufen auf dem Supermicro...

Ich habe 12xM393B5273CH0-CH9 bestellt...Wenn die nicht laufen hab ich mich angeschissen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. August 2014)

Sag Bescheid, dann muss ich se nicht verkloppen, wobei ich die gern auf nem singlesocket nutzen würde. Oder ich Tausch se gegen non reg.


----------



## Knogle (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also auf den ganzen Serverboards laeuft ja REG ECC Ram ^^

Bei mir laeuft aber kein Hynix


----------



## apfeldavid (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

bei mir aufm sm x8dti laufen die hier Hynix HMT151R7TFR4C-H9 ECC REG PC3-10600R
Hynix HMT151R7TFR4C-H9 ECC REG PC3-10600R 16GB | eBay


KRASS: 200 Seiten.....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. August 2014)

Brauchst noch einen?


----------



## apfeldavid (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Brauchst noch einen?


 ne der rechner ist voll, nur mit 4Gb modulen aber immerhin 42gb mehr als meinem 1366-System


----------



## Knogle (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> ne der rechner ist voll, nur mit 4Gb modulen aber immerhin 42gb mehr als meinem 1366-System


 
Wilkommen im Club 

Habe nun auch 48GB aber keine Verwendung fuer die Kiste

Ich verkaufe mein Dual CPU System wohl wieder ^^


----------



## Stoffel01 (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich nutze es für VMWare


----------



## apfeldavid (25. August 2014)

Ja. Hier auch VMware esxi. Nutz es doch als nas mit omni_os. Zfs dateisystem ist Super sicher und braucht RAM ohne ende.  Such mal nach all in one von gea(napp-it). Esxi Server mit nas und genug CPU für andere vm. 
Gn8


----------



## apfeldavid (25. August 2014)

Edit : oder Verkauf es mir günstig  😈


----------



## Knogle (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was zahlste? 1000?

Ist gut ausgestattet

3x lsi 9211 8i etc.


----------



## muximus (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo, bin über eine Suche auf diesen Thread aufmerksam geworden, hab die ersten 20 Seiten gelesen aber bin noch unsicher:
Ich möchte gerne mein System aufrüsten, welches ich hauptsächlich fürs Rendern und Adobe Software nutze. 
Akt. Specs: i7 920, corsair h100, Asus P6T SE (also LGA1366), 12gb ddr3 Corsair CM3X2G1333C9 6x2GB, gainward 570 phantom

Frage: 
Muss ich den RAM austauschen oder funkt. mit dem? Wieviel würde mich ein sinnvolles Upgrade auf 24gb kosten?
Lohnen sich auch stärkere Varianten wie der X5660 oder X5670?
Kann jemand eine gute WLP empfehlen und ev. gute 120mm Lüfter als ersatz für die beiden H100 Standardlüfter?
Was muss ich sonst beachten?


----------



## Wolf77 (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du kannst dein System weitgehend so belassen, auf das P6T SE kann man glaube ich das BIOS vom normalen P6T flashen,
der Ram funktioniert gleich wie mit dem 920, nur die Serverboards brauchen ECC Ram.

Ob sich auf 24Gb aufruesten lohnt keine Ahnung, 2x4gb kits kosten ~70-80 Euro neu also ca. 210 Euro fuer 3 Kits

Bauweise sind alle xeons der Serie gleich, nur halt unterschiedlich getaktet. Ob intel da ne interne Selektion gemacht hat, weiss ich nicht. Jedenfalls kostet der 5660 meistens viel mehr als der 5650, was sich meiner Meinung nach nicht rendiert.

Als Luefter fuer die H100 wuerde ich dir NB E-Loop oder die Corsair SP120 Quiet (die werde ich mir jedenfalls mit meiner H105 mitbestellen) empfehlen.

Zu guter letzt: Silverstone Arctic Silver 5 ist ne gute WLP

@Knogle: Seit wann muss man so ein system brauchen?  ich dachte hier gehts nur ums haben 

Ich hab heute mal bei ebay reingesehen, mein 5650 kommt erst am 3.9.


----------



## acidburn1811 (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Moin, 

Hab nach einpaar versuchen das alte Profil mit 3,06GHZ geladen, bevors unnötig was kapput geht!

Werd den unterbau in die Bucht jagen, wollten eh ein Sys wechsel vornehmen. Was könnt man den fürs Brett mir WaKü ( ausser Cpu-Kühler ) + Cpu & 12 GB Ram bekomm ?
( hoffe das man das hier durch die Blume fragen darf )


----------



## Stoffel01 (26. August 2014)

acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Hab nach einpaar versuchen das alte Profil mit 3,06GHZ geladen, bevors unnötig was kapput geht!
> 
> ...



Wasn das für n board?


----------



## acidburn1811 (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Asus P6T DELUXE V2


----------



## Knogle (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

200 für das Board


----------



## acidburn1811 (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ok, den gehts weg und kauf mir das Maximus VII Hero somit hat sich meine Fragen erübrigt ^^

Danke


----------



## Knogle (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also kein S1366 mehr?


----------



## Stoffel01 (26. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Also kein S1366 mehr?



Knoggi?  Wie komm ich billig an eine hohe Datentransfer Rate?


----------



## Knogle (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Knoggi?  Wie komm ich billig an eine hohe Datentransfer Rate?


 
Festplatte ? RAM ? L1 , L2 , L3 Cache??^^


----------



## Stoffel01 (26. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Festplatte ? RAM ? L1 , L2 , L3 Cache??^^



Festplatte natürlich^^


----------



## Knogle (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit nem grossen RAID


----------



## Wolf77 (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

pci-e ssd 

gibts irgendwo n tutorial fuer pinmodding?
ich find dazu nirgends was


----------



## Knogle (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Fuer Sockel 1366 nicht

Musste selbst Hand anlegen und ausprobieren 


Sonst kann ich schauen welche Pins ich damals verbogen habe


----------



## Wolf77 (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

woher wusstest du dann welche du verbiegen musstest?
ja waere sehr nett danke


----------



## Knogle (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Wolf77 schrieb:


> woher wusstest du dann welche du verbiegen musstest?
> ja waere sehr nett danke


 
Ausprobieren 

Habe aber nicht alle ausprobiert aber schon mehrere Wochen lang


----------



## kmf (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auf Grund dieses Threads hab ich mir spaßeshalber auch einen xeon x5650 für um die 70€ in den Staaten bestellt und nach Erhalt dann meinen betagten i7 965EE in Rente geschickt. Auf Anhieb lief das Ding ohne vCore-Erhöhung mit 19x200. Bei Multi 20 komm ich seltsamerweise nur bis 155. Danach startet das  EVGA E759 Classi nicht mehr bzw. resetet sich auf den normalen BCLK. Werd mich mal die Tage mit den Bios-Settings rumschlagen und schauen, ob ich Multi 20 nicht doch zum Laufen krieg. 

Jedenfalls machts noch mal Spaß an der alten Wakü-Kiste rumzubasteln und derweil meine anderen beiden Rechner mit Sandy Brigde i7 2700k und Haswell i7 4790k, beide jeweils auf 4,4Ghz oc links liegen zu lassen. 


Falls wer Interesse hat - PN an mich -, ich hab noch ein So 1366 Board, ausgebaut aus einem ACER Fertigrechner hier liegen. Es funktioniert. Scheint ein Board von MSI zu sein.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sehr genialer Test, überraschend drastische Resultate. Wenn man es schafft sich einen zu schießen definitiv eine beachtenswerte Plattform!


----------



## acidburn1811 (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> 200 für das Board


 
Wenn den verkauf ich´s so wie´s ist mit MB-Wasserkühler / Orig-Kühler + Cpu und Ram´s wird nicht mehr lang dran rumgemacht 

Neuse Brett hab ich vorhin schon bestellt ( Asus MAXIMUS VII HERO Intel Z97 So.1150  ) des ich ggf. mit ein 4790k bestücken werd.

Sollte hoff ich doch für Metro LL reichen ^^


----------



## muximus (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Wolf77 schrieb:


> Du kannst dein System weitgehend so belassen, auf das P6T SE kann man glaube ich das BIOS vom normalen P6T flashen,
> der Ram funktioniert gleich wie mit dem 920, nur die Serverboards brauchen ECC Ram.
> 
> Ob sich auf 24Gb aufruesten lohnt keine Ahnung, 2x4gb kits kosten ~70-80 Euro neu also ca. 210 Euro fuer 3 Kits
> ...


 
Vielen Dank! Welchen E-Loop würdest du nehmen? 2400 U/min (B12-4)?
Bei welchem Händler und wann hast du deinen 5650 bestellt? Wie viel hast du bezahlt? Bin auch aus Ö 

edit: den hier? Wie viel denkst du könnte man den mit einem Preisvorschlag drücken?


----------



## Knogle (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



muximus schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Welchen E-Loop würdest du nehmen? 2400 U/min (B12-4)?
> Bei welchem Händler und wann hast du deinen 5650 bestellt? Wie viel hast du bezahlt? Bin auch aus Ö
> 
> edit: den hier? Wie viel denkst du könnte man den mit einem Preisvorschlag drücken?


 
ca. 10$


----------



## shadie (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin auch grad dran zu drücken 

auf -25 USD wollte er sich aber irgendwie nicht einlassen


----------



## Wolf77 (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ja ich hab meinen von computersales um 70$, war zu faul um zu verhandeln

ich würde die B12P nehmen mit 2k rpm wegen der pwm funktion, falls dein motherboard 4pin stecker hat, ansonsten die B12-3 mit 1,9k rpm


----------



## Knogle (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der i7 2600k ist schwach im Vergleich zum Xeon


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. August 2014)

Das kommt auf den Anwendungsfall an. Gaming ist teils IPC-abhängig, da ist ein Sandy einfach besser, zumal gute Sandys auch fix mal 4,4GHz erreixhen, in Ausnahmefällen sogar Richtung 5GHz.

6 Kerne bringen da nicht immer etwas.


----------



## Knogle (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das kommt auf den Anwendungsfall an. Gaming ist teils IPC-abhängig, da ist ein Sandy einfach besser, zumal gute Sandys auch fix mal 4,4GHz erreixhen, in Ausnahmefällen sogar Richtung 5GHz.
> 
> 6 Kerne bringen da nicht immer etwas.


 
Auch Westmere bzw. Nehalem CPUs schaffen 5Ghz


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. August 2014)

Dann fehlt dir immer noch 3-5% Leistung  die der Sandy durch höhere IPC erreicht.


----------



## Knogle (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dann fehlt dir immer noch 3-5% Leistung  die der Sandy durch höhere IPC erreicht.


 
3-5% sind nicht die Welt ^^


----------



## egert217 (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Meiner ist grad Angekommen, jetzt steht dem Projekt 300€ PC nur noch das defekte Netzteil von eBay im Weg (geht morgen zurück).

Hat irgendwer eine Ahnung, warum ich im CB (12 T) "nur" 949 Punkte krieg (CPU läuft mit 4 GHZ + Turbo)?

Das Sys ist:
Xeon X5650
Asus P6T
Noctua NH-U12P SE2
9 GB RAM (OCZ DDR3 1066 @ DDR3 1600), 3x 1GB 3x 2GB
2x EVGA GTX 580 SC
128 GB SSD (SanDisk X110)
500 GB HDD
EVGA Supernova 1000 (Leider Defekt), vorrübergehend BQT E9 680

Danke


----------



## Knogle (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



egert217 schrieb:


> Meiner ist grad Angekommen, jetzt steht den Projekt 300€ PC nur noch das defekte Netzteil von eBay im Weg (geht morgen zurück).
> 
> Hat irgendwer eine Ahnung, warum ich im CB (12 T) "nur" 949 Punkte krieg (CPU läuft mit 4 GHZ + Turbo)?
> 
> ...


 9GB ist nicht so optimal

Wie hoch ist der UCLK und PCIe Takt? Stell mal BCLK runter auf 184 und Multi auf 22


----------



## egert217 (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

PCIe ist auf 100 (Standard), UCLK auch, sollte ich eher nur 6 GB reintun ?

Werde mal deine Anweisungen befolgen, melde mich gleich vom Notebook wieder


----------



## Knogle (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja 6 sind besser  (Also 3 Riegel fuer Triple Channel)

UCLK am besten auf 3,8Ghz und QPI auf maximum und PCIe auf 118 

CPU Spread Spectrum und PCIe Spread Spectrum auf 1000mV


----------



## egert217 (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei mehr als 8100 MT/s QPI macht mein board/ CPU schlapp, dh. hab ichs nur auf der Mittleren Stufe stehen 

Mit Spread Spectrum meinest du die beiden auf "disabled" stellen (kann bei meinem Board keine Spannungen einstellen)?

Hab jetzt folgendes Absturzfrei zum laufen gebracht:
QPI 8100 MT/s
BCLK 184
Multi 22
UCLK 3,7 GHz
PCIE 118 MHz
Aber irgendwie ist der Cinebench immer noch nicht besser


----------



## PiEpS (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wuhu, hab mein Xeon auch endlich erweckt, formatier gerade noch, freu mich wie ein Schnitzel. Es ist übrigens ein Scythe Ashura geworden. Allerdings greift die Lüftersteuerung wohl noch nicht, ist bissl arg laut im Vergleich zu Mugen vorher.


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nope, der AMD hatte eigentlich danach nur "Leistungseinbrüche", war aber eigentlich nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Habe auch schon eine palit gtx 560 ti sonic gegrillt... exakt das selbe Verhalten wie bei der CPU... Leistungsverlust um ca. 60% und starke Laggs oder Abstürze alle Nase lang.
Was man Versuchen kann, ist durch starkes Erhitzen (Backofen, Heizgebläse etc.) die beschädigten Strukturen zu reparieren. Bei kaputten Speicherchips geht's auf jeden Fall, ob es bei den Microarchitekturen von CPU´s funktioniert weiß ich allerdings nicht. 

Also: Wer noch eine defekte cpu hat, die wirklich durch OC den Geist aufgegeben hat: bitte mal auf eigene Verantwortung testen, würde manchen echt helfen. (Das soll keine Anstachelung zu solchen Experimenten sein.  Ich weise darauf hin, dass oben beschriebene Versuche zu Wertverlust, Totalschaden von anderen Teilen und nichts zuletzt Körperverletzung führen können. Wer so etwas dennoch tuen möchte, bitte auf eigene Verantwortung und NICHT auf mein Geheißen hin).


----------



## Apfelkuchen (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Auch Westmere bzw. Nehalem CPUs schaffen 5Ghz


Nicht stabil unter Spannungen, die du 24/7 geben willst^^ Aber knapp drunter schon, ja.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dann fehlt dir immer noch 3-5% Leistung  die der Sandy durch höhere IPC erreicht.


 
Bei 3-5% wären das ja 1,8-3 FPS weniger bei 60FPS vsync was der x5650 hinterher hinkt wenn er mal limitieren würde. 
Shit - ich will mein Sandy wieder zurück!!!


----------



## Knogle (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

CPU Differential Apmlitude sollte auf 1000mv , nicht Spread Spectrum , sorry


----------



## egert217 (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann es sein, dass mein Board einfach keine hohen QPI übertragungsraten/taktungen zulässt, auf was hast du denn die QPI Spannung gestellt, dass die höchste Stufe geht???

EDIT:
Glaube, mit meinem Board wird das wohl nix, hab die QPI- Spannung auf 1,4 V und die PLL auf 2,1 hochgeschraubt, aber die Kiste gibt mir nichtmal nen Bild...

Ich werd wohl bei Energieeffizienten 4 GHz + Turbo bleiben, dann reichen auch 1,304 V, was ich recht gut finde


----------



## Knogle (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja bei viele Boards geht nich mehr als 7,4GT/s


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hängt auch vom RAM ab. Mit drei sticks geht oft mehr als mit sechs. Mit meinen Domis mit Elpida-ICs konnte ich auch nen Multi mehr nehmen als mit meinen jetzigen mit Powerchip-ICs.


----------



## PiEpS (27. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ich hatte bisher nur kurz Zeit um mal anzutesten, aktuell fehlen mir auch noch Module für Tripple-Channel, der Xeon läuft mit 3,1Ghz und in State of Decay(CryEngine) hat er da schon knapp doppelt soviele Frames wie der PhenomB55@3,6Ghz. Mit dem Phenom hab ich so zwischen 28 und 40 Frames gependelt. An der gleichen Stelle hab ich jetzt ziemlich konstant 60 Frames.(Vsync) Krasser Unterschied wenn man bedenkt das beide Architekturen ungefähr gleich alt sind. Zum Glück hab ich mich gegen den Kauf eines X6 entschieden. Werde wenn ich mehr Zeit habe mal schauen was noch so möglich ist.


----------



## Knogle (27. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

AMD ist da noch langsamer als Intel in der Entwicklung 

Aber die IBM CPUs sollen ganz gut sein habe ich gehoert


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. August 2014)

IBM Cell? Ja, aber eben nicht x86.


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (27. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du hast ja das EX58 von Gigabyte und du verwendest ECC Ram in welcher Modul Aufteilung? Ich denke 2x4 oder? Bei dem Board wäre aber auch 8x1 bzw. 4x2 möglich, In welchem Channel könnte man das laufen lassen? 
Ginge auch normaler RAM mit 1333er Freq.? Der ECC Ram kostet ja im Moment fast das selbe wie nonECC, bringt mir ECC bei dieser CPU, diesem Board und ca. 8gb 1333er Ram irgendwelche Vorteile? Der PC würde als normaler Desktop PC laufen.


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (27. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Moin, ich habe nen Kumpel der fragt ob es mit seinem Mainboard Probleme geben könnte den 5650 zu betreiben 

MSI X58 Pro


----------



## Knogle (27. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Duerfte klappen

Komme mit meiner CPU Leistung nun auf fast 70 GFlops


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (27. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Duerfte klappen
> 
> Komme mit meiner CPU Leistung nun auf fast 70 GFlops




Super  Bin auch mal gespannt ob bei mir alles so funktioniert wie es soll, wäre genial 

Eine Frage hat er noch die ich hier gleich reineditiere  Gut das Du gerade da bist 


Edit:


Hm, er ist gerade weg, aber es ging darum das er befürchtet das der Xeon 5650 im ggs. zu seinem 920er schlechter ist beim kompilieren (linux source code). Er sagte etwas davon das evtl. die Kerne nicht so gleichmäßig ausgelastet werden bzw. asynchron laufen und ggf. nicht so schnell und effizient arbeiten...also langsamer arbeiten...Er wollte eigentlich erst wieder auf einen Achtkerner wechseln aus diesen Gründen.

Ich hoffe ich habe das einigermaßen wieder zusammengekriegt


----------



## Knogle (27. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



PL4NBT3CH schrieb:


> Super  Bin auch mal gespannt ob bei mir alles so funktioniert wie es soll, wäre genial
> 
> Eine Frage hat er noch die ich hier gleich reineditiere  Gut das Du gerade da bist
> 
> ...


 
Nene das ist falsch

Der X5650 ist auch bei der pro Kern Leistung staerker als ein i7 920 aufgrund der Architektur


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (27. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vielen Dank


----------



## bingo88 (27. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> IBM Cell? Ja, aber eben nicht x86.


 Nee, er meint vermutlich die Power-Architektur. Cell ist ja schon was älter, damals hatte der aber auch gut Bumms


----------



## Knogle (27. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Nee, er meint vermutlich die Power-Architektur. Cell ist ja schon was älter, damals hatte der aber auch gut Bumms


 
Also hat Intel nun die Nase vorn? 

Die haben bestimmt mehr Power als so ein i7 4970k  bei 96 threads


----------



## bingo88 (27. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Also hat Intel nun die Nase vorn?
> 
> Die haben bestimmt mehr Power als so ein i7 4970k  bei 96 threads


 Abseits von x86 gibt es durchaus interessante Systeme. Intel CPUs befeuern hat nur fast überall die meisten Systeme, was nicht heißen muss, dass es die für die jeweiligen Aufgaben schnellsten Systeme sein müssen. Der andere Kram ist nur halt nicht unbedingt billig und man kann oft seine Software nicht mehr verwenden (ist ja kein x86).


----------



## iGameKudan (27. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Nene das ist falsch
> 
> Der X5650 ist auch bei der pro Kern Leistung staerker als ein i7 920 aufgrund der Architektur



Der X5650 ist auch nur ein 920 in 32nm und 2 Kernen sowie entsprechend viel Cache mehr - von dem Rest her sind es die gleichen CPUs.

Bei dem MSI X58 Pro würde ich mal Googlen - kann ist zwar toll, praktisch sieht es bei etlichen Brettern mau aus.


----------



## Knogle (27. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Der X5650 ist auch nur ein 920 in 32nm und 2 Kernen sowie entsprechend viel Cache mehr - von dem Rest her sind es die gleichen CPUs.
> 
> Bei dem MSI X58 Pro würde ich mal Googlen - kann ist zwar toll, praktisch sieht es bei etlichen Brettern mau aus.


 
Schneller QPI Takt und andere Dinge auch noch

Der UCLK muss auch nur 1,5mal so gross sein wie der RAM Takt


----------



## PiEpS (27. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Deaktiviert sich das mehr an Cache wenn man die Kerne abschaltet? Bei 4 Kernen hat der x5650 immer noch mehr Cache und ist demzufolge schneller als der 920, also ist die Aussage von Knogle nicht ganz unwahr.


----------



## Knogle (27. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



PiEpS schrieb:


> Deaktiviert sich das mehr an Cache wenn man die Kerne abschaltet? Bei 4 Kernen hat der x5650 immer noch mehr Cache und ist demzufolge schneller als der 920, also ist die Aussage von Knogle nicht ganz unwahr.


 
Ne du hast weiterhin 12mb cache


----------



## PiEpS (27. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Eigentlich wäre es mal ziemlich interessant zu sehen inwiefern sich die erhöhte QPI-Rate und das mehr an Cache beim Xeon bemerkbar macht wenn die 2 Kerne abgeschaltet sind und mit einem i7-920 verglichen wird. Dürfte ja dann fast schon an Sandy Bridge rankommen von der Singlethread-Performance oder? Gibts da schon nen Vergleich zufällig?


----------



## Knogle (27. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja , bei gleichen Takt ist der Sandy ca. 3-5% schneller


----------



## iGameKudan (27. August 2014)

Die 6,4GHz QPI-Takt schafft der 920 auch locker... 

Und wenn man Kerne abschaltet ist es klar dass der mit mehr Cache in bestimmten Fällen schneller ist - nur dann könnte er den 920 gleich behalten. 4MB mehr L3-Cache sind keine 80€ Wert.


----------



## Knogle (27. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Die 6,4GHz QPI-Takt schafft der 920 auch locker...
> 
> Und wenn man Kerne abschaltet ist es klar dass der mit mehr Cache in bestimmten Fällen schneller ist - nur dann könnte er den 920 gleich behalten. 4MB mehr L3-Cache sind keine 80€ Wert.


 
Aber Tests hier haben ergeben das der i7 920 @ gleicher Takt schwaeecher ist

Siehe auch die Xeon W5xxx Reihe , welche bei 3,4Ghz nur 500 Punkte erreichen

im CB

Die Xeons X5650 erreichen sogar bis zu 9GT/s auf einigen Boards


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. August 2014)

Den Vorteil holt der x5600 aus den Kernen, nicht aus der Architektur. Ein i7 920 wird nur marginal hinter einem x5600 Xeon bei gleichem Takt liegen, wenn man ihn auf 4 Kerne beschränkt. Das macht aber ja keinen Sinn.

Klar, n bisserl mehr Cache ist bei manchen Anwendungen hilfreich, aber auch das ist keine Welt...


----------



## Knogle (27. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Magste paar Benchmarks machen bei gleichen Takt @ Chris?  Du hast ja einen 45nm Xeon


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. August 2014)

Mein 45nm ist doch nur mn 4-Kerner, ob ich da nen nennenswerte Erkenntnis erzeuge?

Das ist doch nur n i7 930 mit nen leicht besseren Turbo und und nur 95W TDP.  

Der Reg-ECC-RAM läuft ja auch ohne Fehlerkorrektur...


----------



## Knogle (27. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Mein 45nm ist doch nur mn 4-Kerner, ob ich da nen nennenswerte Erkenntnis erzeuge?
> 
> Das ist doch nur n i7 930 mit nen leicht besseren Turbo und und nur 95W TDP.
> 
> Der Reg-ECC-RAM läuft ja auch ohne Fehlerkorrektur...


 
Dann lass ich meinen X5650 auch @4 Kerne laufen 

Also 184er BCLK und 22er Multi


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. August 2014)

Dann muss ich die Tage am Rechner mal die Details auslesen bgl. Uncore, bclk, ram..
Dann können wir vergleichen, ich habe aber nur 2 ramriegel mit 4GB die laufen. Wenn hier wer gen welche tauschen mag, die bei mir laufen 


Auch meinen 920 können mer dann als Gegner nehmen,  der hat sogar tripple channel, aber nur mit 2GB-modulen


----------



## Knogle (27. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich wuerde gerne Linpack nehmen zum testen und/oder CB 15

Dann haben wir den Speed auch in GFlops


----------



## Apfelkuchen (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab sowohl 45nm als auch 32nm hier. Der Unterschied ist winzig, das in Prozent auszudrücken grenzt an Haarspalterei...
Sind jetzt nicht ganz exakt die gleichen settings, aber ihr merkt denke ich, was ich meine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0,9575 pro Thread beim i7 und 0,9383 pro Thread beim Xeon, wobei die settings beim i7 minimal schneller sind. Kommt also ungefähr aufs selbe raus.
Der größte Unterschied für uns User liegt eher darin, dass kaum ein 920er 4,4GHz oder ähnliches stabil schafft, während das jeder X5650 locker hinbekommt.
Mein 920er ist hochselektiert aus einer der besten batches und hat trotzdem über 4,4GHz keine Chance mehr, was höheren Takt für normale Sprüngen in der Vcore angeht.


----------



## Knogle (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Hab sowohl 45nm als auch 32nm hier. Der Unterschied ist winzig, das in Prozent auszudrücken grenzt an Haarspalterei...
> Sind jetzt nicht ganz exakt die gleichen settings, aber ihr merkt denke ich, was ich meine:
> 
> 
> ...


 Da sind aber grosse Unterschiede , bei Bus Speed , QPI etc.

Der UCLK ist bei dem einen auch wieder hoeher , also nicht vergleichbar da alle Werte so stark abweichen

Mach auch mal bitte nen Test mit Linpack


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat jemand mal Erfahrungen zum Thema extreme OC mit dem Xeon gemacht? Also ist es möglich durch BIOS Modifikationen eine GHz Zahl jenseits der 4 Ghz zu bekommen? Wenn ja müsste der doch auf dem selben Niveau eines unübertakteten  So. 2011er Chips ala 3930X mitspielen, oder?


----------



## Knogle (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

5ghz sind auch so machbar


----------



## iGameKudan (28. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> 5ghz sind auch so machbar



Nein, nicht mit alltagstauglichen Spannungen.


----------



## Knogle (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Nein, nicht mit alltagstauglichen Spannungen.


 
1,5V sind alltagstauglich


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja Intel sagt maximal 1,4V, von daher...  Egal wie kühl die Chips bleiben, gesund ist es nicht (wie lange die CPU dann letztendlich lebt ist Glückssache).


----------



## Knogle (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Naja Intel sagt maximal 1,4V, von daher...  Egal wie kühl die Chips bleiben, gesund ist es nicht (wie lange die CPU dann letztendlich lebt ist Glückssache).


 
Auf nem Datenblatt zum 980X wird bei Intel die Obergrenze bei der keine Schaden auftreten auf max 1,6V oder 1,65V gesetzt

Bei den ASUS Board ist 1,6V auch das maximum , mehr geht da nich


----------



## PiEpS (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das geile ist ja, selbst wenn die Cpu irgendwann mal die Biege machen sollte. Sie kostet einfach (fast) nix.  Glaub ich werd mir irgendwann dieses Jahr auch noch ne zweite ErsatzCpu schießen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Von den stabilen 5GHz bei 1,5V bist du noch immer einen screen schuldig, Knogle. Wenn du den lieferst, bau ich heute Abend noch schnell ne zweite Wakü auf und teste mal bei exakt  gleichen settings, aber das Ergebnis wird dir vermutlich nicht gefallen^^

Gesund und nicht gesund ist ansichtssache. Wenn du immer viel Spannung bei viel Last gibst kannst du vor allem davon ausgehen, dass dein chip irgendwann mehr Spannung für den selben Takt braucht. Ob sie wirklich für dich relevant viel schneller stirbt, wer weiß, gibt zumindest genug, die ihre Westmere seit Release mit 1,45V und mehr laufen lassen.

EDIT: Naja, 150MHz QPI und Uncore sind wirklich keine großen Unterschiede, und die 80MHz beim RAM reißen auch nicht so viel raus im CB.


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Auf nem Datenblatt zum 980X wird bei Intel die Obergrenze bei der keine Schaden auftreten auf max 1,6V oder 1,65V gesetzt



Also ich kenne nur ein Datenblatt zum 980X auf dem VCore maximal 1,4V vermerkt ist, was auch irgendwie Sinn macht, denn alle anderen folgenden 32nm CPUs haben ebenso 1,4V max. VCore.: http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/core-i7-900-ee-and-desktop-processor-series-32nm-datasheet-vol-1.pdf (Seite 23). Eine CPU, die standardmäßig mit um die 1,2V läuft wird sicher nie für 1,6V freigegeben. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind nicht einmal die 45nm CPUs über 1,55V freigegeben worden. 



Knogle schrieb:


> Bei den ASUS Board ist 1,6V auch das maximum , mehr geht da nich


 
Tja Gigabyte macht >2V Vcore 



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Gesund und nicht gesund ist ansichtssache. Wenn du immer viel Spannung bei viel Last gibst kannst du vor allem davon ausgehen, dass dein chip irgendwann mehr Spannung für den selben Takt braucht. Ob sie wirklich für dich relevant viel schneller stirbt, wer weiß, gibt zumindest genug, die ihre Westmere seit Release mit 1,45V und mehr laufen lassen.


 
Klar, alles ist jedem selbst überlassen und ja, viele Sockel 1366er CPUs laufen nach wie vor mit hohen Spannungen. Aber, ich wiederhole mich gern noch einmal, ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen, dass eine CPU die praktisch immer mit etwa 1,2V ausgeliefert und auf Dauer mit 25% mehr Spannung läuft "gesund lebt". CPUs sterben so oder so durch die Migration der Elektronen, mehr Spannung macht dies nur noch schlimmer. Aber jedem das seine, ich schüttel mittlerweile nur noch den Kopf wenn 22nm CPUs mit teilweise weit über 1,35V gequält werden, aber da solche Leute sowieso meist nach 2-3 Jahren neue Hardware kaufen, sollen sie machen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du hast natürlich recht, gesünder ist immer weniger Spannung. Aber wenn die Praxis zeigt, dass Westmere seit 2010 mit über 1,45V laufen und keine Probleme haben, dann können wir hier davon ausgehen, dass ein neuer X5650 mit solchen Spannungen wesentlich länger hält, als für uns relevant.
Trotzdem gebe ich 24/7 nur 1,35V weil dort ein guter sweet spot bei mir liegt 

Dass bei Asus nur 1,6V möglich sind halt ich für ein Gerücht, mein P6T6WS Revolution gibt im Auslieferungszustand bis 1,7V und mit Pin-Überbrückung 1,9V, und mein Rex II gibt notfalls auch über 2V


----------



## True Monkey (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Bei den ASUS Board ist 1,6V auch das maximum , mehr geht da nich


 
 nööp 

 1,9v  Asus Rampage III
 2,0v  Asus P6t7 Ws Supercomputer


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich recht, gesünder ist immer weniger Spannung. Aber wenn die Praxis zeigt, dass Westmere seit 2010 mit über 1,45V laufen und keine Probleme haben, dann können wir hier davon ausgehen, dass ein neuer X5650 mit solchen Spannungen wesentlich länger hält, als für uns relevant.
> Trotzdem gebe ich 24/7 nur 1,35V weil dort ein guter sweet spot bei mir liegt



Ja natürlich werden sie nicht sofort nicht mehr nutzbar sein, wenns gut läuft funktionieren sie auch in 10 Jahren noch. Aber ich hab da auch sone Blockade im Kopf, für den Alltagsbetrieb maximal 10% Spannungserhöhung und damit bin ich bisher immer gut gefahren. Der Mehrwert ist sowieso irgendwann nicht mehr gegeben, ganz zu schweigen vom Energiekonsum, der bei 1,5-1,6V einfach abartig sein muss.


----------



## iGameKudan (28. August 2014)

Vor allem die Belastung f7rs Board unter Last dürfte extrem sein....!


----------



## Knogle (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist ja extrem oc 

Oder pin mod


----------



## Apfelkuchen (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Grad mal nachgeschaut, das Rex II erlaubt zumindest theoretisch bis zu 2,5V 

Also wie siehts aus Knogle, kommt von dir noch ein Screenshot von stabilen 5GHz? Falls ja bau ich noch heute das zweite System auf und teste für dich nochmal 32nm vs 45nm bei exakt gleichen settings


----------



## Knogle (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Grad mal nachgeschaut, das Rex II erlaubt zumindest theoretisch bis zu 2,5V
> 
> Also wie siehts aus Knogle, kommt von dir noch ein Screenshot von stabilen 5GHz? Falls ja bau ich noch heute das zweite System auf und teste für dich nochmal 32nm vs 45nm bei exakt gleichen settings


 
Ne , ich habe Angst das meine CPU bei den Spannungen abraucht 

(Einmal war genug)

Habe keine Wasserkuehlung so wie du

Mein Core 2 DUO hat auch nur 2 mal Temps ueber 90 grad ueberlebt , dannach war er kaputt (ohne OC)


----------



## Apfelkuchen (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also doch nicht alltagstauglich, was... Naja vermutlich hab ich heute Nacht noch Langeweile und liefere dir deine Benchmarks trotzdem noch^^ Besondere Wünsche für Benchmarks, settings?


----------



## Knogle (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Also doch nicht alltagstauglich, was... Naja vermutlich hab ich heute Nacht noch Langeweile und liefere dir deine Benchmarks trotzdem noch^^ Besondere Wünsche für Benchmarks, settings?


 
So hoch wie moeglich  Und einmal @ Standardtakt  und Standardsettings bei 4 Kernen damit man die Kiste mit nem i7 920 vergleichen kann


----------



## Apfelkuchen (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich denke 4GHz ist ein schöner Takt, den alle hier reproduzieren können. Mehr schaffen die meisten i7 920 sowieso nicht. Bei 4,4 kann ich auch noch paar machen. Hab auch praktischerweise zwei gleiche 3x2GB Domi GT Kits, die beide fast genau gleich hoch gehen.

Dauert aber noch, muss erst Dota 2 spielen


----------



## Knogle (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannste das dann auch mit Linpack machen?

Dann haben wir das auch in GFlops


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. August 2014)

Mein 920 schaft die 4ghz nicht, zumindest nicht bei Luftkuehlung mit Sonic Tower


----------



## Knogle (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Mein 920 schaft die 4ghz nicht, zumindest nicht bei Luftkuehlung mit Sonic Tower


 
Der frisst bestimmt auch ordentlich Strom


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. August 2014)

Geht, ca 100w idle, vollast ca. 70w mehr.
Bei großer Graka halt ca. 15-40w im Idle und Last mehr.


----------



## Knogle (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Geht, ca 100w idle, vollast ca. 70w mehr.
> Bei großer Graka halt ca. 15-40w im Idle und Last mehr.


 
Lol , wundert mich das die doch so sparsam sind bei 45nm


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. August 2014)

Spannungen sind extrem niedrig für oc, nur 1,316v vcore, 1,225v qpi, 1,58v ram (der dropt dann auch noch stark)

Wirklich überrascht hat mich bisher eher die Hd2900xt die da zur Zeit drauf sitzt. Die hatte ich massiv Stromfressender erwartet.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Unter extrem niedriger Spannung für OC versteh ich was anderes 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, dann sagt mir halt an bei wie viel Takt ich testen soll, 3,6GHz damit sogar die C0 vergleichen können?


----------



## True Monkey (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hehe 

Cpu-z traut sich bei mir schon gar nicht mehr die Spannung zu zeigen 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Stoffel01 (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



True Monkey schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> Cpu-z traut sich bei mir schon gar nicht mehr die Spannung zu zeigen
> 
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1


 
    Ich benche immer mit 2,1V...aber die Architektur mit der ich das tue verkraftet das auch XD


----------



## True Monkey (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

2,1 v ? 

hmm.... soll ich oder soll ich nicht ?

Nun gut ...werdet zeugen meines Wahnsinns .....klick


----------



## Stoffel01 (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



True Monkey schrieb:


> 2,1 v ?
> 
> hmm.... soll ich oder soll ich nicht ?
> 
> Nun gut ...werdet zeugen meines Wahnsinns .....klick


 
Warum kann ich nicht 20 mal gefällt mir drücken?? sry für den Ausdruck. Aber: Monkey du geile Sau XD


----------



## True Monkey (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

haha .....das ist aber ein Cpu-z Bug 

 Cpu-z zeigt dort die Input Voltage die 0,4v über den Vcore liegt 

 Sind "nur" 1,91v


----------



## Stoffel01 (28. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



True Monkey schrieb:


> haha .....das ist aber ein Cpu-z Bug
> 
> Cpu-z zeigt dort die Input Voltage die 0,4v über den Vcore liegt
> 
> Sind "nur" 1,91v


 
Das ist ja schon fast langweilig...XD

Ich hab keine Ahnung warum mir das so viel Freude bereitet wenn ich sehe wieviel VCore jemand auf seine CPU ballert^^. Bei meinem i7 hab ich mich noch nicht über 1,55V unter Wasser getraut. Der schafft die 5Ghz einfach nicht


----------



## egert217 (29. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob die Xeons auf nem Rampage iii Extreme laufen?
Könnte nämlich eins für 150 kriegen... Villeicht macht das Board ja nen höheren QPI-Takt mit, als das P6T


----------



## Wolf77 (29. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sollten laufen, Ende naechster Woche wenn mein xeon kommt weiss ichs fix, r3e liegt schon n paar tage zuhause 

@Knogle: wie siehts aus mit pin modding bildern?
vielleicht kann ich dann ja die 5Ghz benches durchfuehren


----------



## Knogle (29. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Wolf77 schrieb:


> Sollten laufen, Ende naechster Woche wenn mein xeon kommt weiss ichs fix, r3e liegt schon n paar tage zuhause
> 
> @Knogle: wie siehts aus mit pin modding bildern?
> vielleicht kann ich dann ja die 5Ghz benches durchfuehren


 
Jo , aber musst aufpassen weil sonst laeuft nix mehr

und ACHTUNG

Du kannst dann max 3 Module verbauen weil ein Channel dann nicht funktioniert


----------



## iGameKudan (29. August 2014)

Gott, kleb wenigstens nur die Pins an der CPU ab, aber verbiege nicHT die Pins!!!

Die Boards sind schon so teuer und ihr macht diebauch noch kaputt...


----------



## Joker_54 (29. August 2014)

Sieht im Moment so aus, als würde ich einigermaßen günstig an ein p6t Ws oder ein MSI x58-E kommen.
Problematisch ist nur, dass die Boards nur 4GB RAM pro Slot wollen.

Was meint ihr zum msi? Hab ja hier mal gelesen, dass die x58 Boards nicht so toll sein sollen. Geplant ist 24/7 Overclock


----------



## Apfelkuchen (29. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bis auf Serverboards für 2 CPUs haben ALLE 1366-boards den X58. Ich würde das Asus nehmen, hab selber ein P6T6 WS Revolution, das sehr gut mit den Xeons geht.


----------



## Knogle (29. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Bis auf Serverboards für 2 CPUs haben ALLE 1366-boards den X58. Ich würde das Asus nehmen, hab selber ein P6T6 WS Revolution, das sehr gut mit den Xeosn geht.


 
Gibt auch Single CPU Workstation Boards mit 5500 Chipsatz


----------



## Apfelkuchen (29. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nennt man auch "Abfall"  Und in diesem Fall klang es so, als wäre der Fragesteller der Meinung, eines seiner boards hätte X58 und eines nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Dann lass ich meinen X5650 auch @4 Kerne laufen
> 
> Also 184er BCLK und 22er Multi


 so geschaut, also bclk kann ich max. 176 bieten, Multi ist bei mir 23, anders gehts nicht oder isch muss auf 21 beschränken, aber 22 kann ich manuell nicht wählen, da nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Knogle (29. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ohje 

Mal schauen ob jemand 230 BCLK klappt

Einer @ Xtreme Systems soll angeblich ueber 260 BCLK unter Wakue hingekriegt haben bei einem L Prozessor

Aber so duerften auch die L CPUs OC tauglich sein bis 4Ghz bei 230 BCLK


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

na ich schaff mit dem schon 184 bclk, wenns sein muss sogar 200, aber der Multi geht nicht auf 22, leider.


----------



## Knogle (29. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der BIOS Chip 24 Mensch ist ganzschoen zaeh ^^

Nun brauch ich sogar nen Gutachter... ^^


----------



## iGameKudan (30. August 2014)

Joker_54 schrieb:


> Sieht im Moment so aus, als würde ich einigermaßen günstig an ein p6t Ws oder ein MSI x58-E kommen.
> Problematisch ist nur, dass die Boards nur 4GB RAM pro Slot wollen.
> 
> Was meint ihr zum msi? Hab ja hier mal gelesen, dass die x58 Boards nicht so toll sein sollen. Geplant ist 24/7 Overclock



Nehm das ASUS-Board, das ist in allen Belangen besser.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2014)

Joker_54 schrieb:


> Sieht im Moment so aus, als würde ich einigermaßen günstig an ein p6t Ws oder ein MSI x58-E kommen.
> Problematisch ist nur, dass die Boards nur 4GB RAM pro Slot wollen.
> 
> Was meint ihr zum msi? Hab ja hier mal gelesen, dass die x58 Boards nicht so toll sein sollen. Geplant ist 24/7 Overclock



Wenn du das Asus nimmst und das MSI guenstig ist, kannst mir ja schreiben, was es kostet, vielleicht nehm ich das MSI. Für nen Office-Xeon reicht das


----------



## Knogle (30. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja das asus ist die bestr Wahl


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2014)

So wer kauft jetzt ne 5820k samt Bord und Ram, zwecks Vergleich mit dem X5650?


----------



## PiEpS (30. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn ich nächste Woche im Lotto gewinne, easy going!


----------



## Stoffel01 (30. August 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> So wer kauft jetzt ne 5820k samt Bord und Ram, zwecks Vergleich mit dem X5650?



Erst Devils Canyon nächstes Jahr^^ Dann muss mein Sandy wohl weichen :p


----------



## iGameKudan (30. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn mich mein Kontoauszug Weihnachten anlacht wirds eher der Sockel 2011-3 - ich hoffe die Gebrauchtpreise bleiben stabil, dann kostet mich das nötige Zeug kaum mehr als 500€.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sobald Sockel 2011-3 fest am Markt ist und die Preis für DDR4 überschaubar sind kannst du deine alte Kiste einstampfen. 
Die will dann keiner mehr Geschenkt haben.


----------



## Joker_54 (30. August 2014)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit 8GB sticks in x58 Boards?
Laut Anleitung gehen ja nur 4GB pro stick.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (30. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab schon Screens von REX-III gesehen, auf denen es ging. Laut Datenblatt können die IMCs der i7 nur maximal 24GB verwalten, aber die Xeons schaffen wesentlich mehr. Damit wäre es also einen Versuch wert, wenn du unbedingt 48GB brauchst...


----------



## iGameKudan (30. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sobald Sockel 2011-3 fest am Markt ist und die Preis für DDR4 überschaubar sind kannst du deine alte Kiste einstampfen.
> Die will dann keiner mehr Geschenkt haben.



Naja, mal abwarten. .

Der Sockel1366 ist immernoch billiger und der ggfs. vorhandene DDR3-RAM kann genutzt werden. xP


----------



## Joker_54 (30. August 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich hab schon Screens von REX-III gesehen, auf denen es ging. Laut Datenblatt können die IMCs der i7 nur maximal 24GB verwalten, aber die Xeons schaffen wesentlich mehr. Damit wäre es also einen Versuch wert, wenn du unbedingt 48GB brauchst...



Ich hab nie behauptet, ich bräuchte 48GB 
Allerdings habe ich noch 4x8gb, die kann ich dann ja verwenden


----------



## Stoffel01 (30. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also meine 48GB ECC sowie 2 Xeons sind schon zu langsam für meine Anwendung...Ram ist noch 1 bis 1,5GB frei und CPU permanent auf 100%


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2014)

2 x5650? Wenn du renderst wäre das kein Wunder


----------



## Stoffel01 (30. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich render nicht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2014)

Oh, ok


----------



## Apfelkuchen (30. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So, ich hab jetzt mangels besserer Vorschläge einfach mal i7 920 und X5650 beide bei 200x20 laufen lassen, also 4GHz Kerntakt, 4GHz Uncore, 2000C9-9-9-24 1T beim RAM (beide die gleichen Dominator GT PSCs). 

Zuerst mal Cinebench R15, mit HT. 
946/6 = 78,33 pro Thread
i7: 640/8 = 80 pro Thread

Also ziemlich gleich, das ist quasi Messungenauigkeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann LinX, natürlich ohne HT, weil dadurch die scores schrecklich werden:
88,57 GFlops/6 Threads -> beim Xeon 14,7 GFlops pro Thread
59,36 GFLops/4 Threads -> beim i7 14,84 GFlops pro Thread

Auch hier, das ist garnix, nebenher die Temperaturen auszulesen macht mehr Unterschied als das ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch Cinebench Singlethread, einmal R15:
123 beim Xeon vs 126 beim i7, schon wieder Gleichstand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1.39 beim Xeon vs 1.41 beim i7, auch hier nahezu gleich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt überzeugt, Knogle?  

EDIT: Ja, die Spannungen sind viel höher als benötigt, wollte das so schnell wie möglich erledigen und keine Risiken eingehen, um mich wieder Borderlands widmen zu können


----------



## Stoffel01 (30. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Oh, ok


 
Die virtuellen PCs ziehen echt heftig am Netz


----------



## Knogle (30. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> So, ich hab jetzt mangels besserer Vorschläge einfach mal i7 920 und X5650 beide bei 200x20 laufen lassen, also 4GHz Kerntakt, 4GHz Uncore, 2000C9-9-9-24 1T beim RAM (beide die gleichen Dominator GT PSCs).
> 
> Zuerst mal Cinebench R15, mit HT.
> 946/6 = 78,33 pro Thread
> ...


 Lol wie kriegst du das in Linpack hin?

Habe meinen Xeon auf 4 Ghz rennen und ich krieg nur ca. 72 GFlops


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2014)

Uff 2Ghz Ramtakt haut rein, gerade bei speichfressern und Latenzabhängigen sachen. Der Ram ist jedenfalls hier sehr positiv.
Meinen 920/xeon bring ich nicht auf 4Ghz uncore. Gibts da nen trick?


----------



## Stoffel01 (30. August 2014)

Was ist denn uncore wenn man mal fragen darf?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2014)

Der Takt mit dem der Speicherkontroller läuft, je höher desto besser.  Das ist performancerelevant.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Uff 2Ghz Ramtakt haut rein, gerade bei speichfressern und Latenzabhängigen sachen. Der Ram ist jedenfalls hier sehr positiv.
> Meinen 920/xeon bring ich nicht auf 4Ghz uncore. Gibts da nen trick?



1.5V QPi-Spannung 




980X@4400Mhz Prime (small) 2h  (nach 3h Absturz) :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. August 2014)

Uff, das n bissel heftig, glaub auch nicht, dass des beim xeon klappt, der zickt schon bei 3400MHz uclk rum, und das bei 1,4v qpi...

920 muss ich mal Schaun, glaub der ist da etwas besser.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

1,4Vqpi ist eigentlich nicht viel, stell mal auf XMP und du bekommst 1,6V  
Ich hab für diese kurzen Tests schnell bei beiden CPUs 1,4Vqpi gestellt ohne nach unten zu testen, damit gingen 2000MHz auf dem RAM und 4000MHz uncore problemlos.

@Knogle: Betriebsgeheimnis 



Mach mal SMT aus, das ist wichtig.

Da das System mit dem i7 jetzt sowieso steht, werd ich morgen mal meine beiden PSC kits testen 
Hab das hier wiederaufleben lassen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. August 2014)

Dann liegts ggf am ram, meine rams sind eigentlich alle suboprimal.

Im Xeon stecken 2x Samsung M393b5273dh0-yh9 (reg-ecc), im 920 1066MHz ecc ohne register...

Damit macht man keine Rekorwerte, wobei die 1066er auf 1470 laufen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

RAM macht tatsächlich einiges aus. Interessanterweise braucht es bei mir aber sehr viel Kerntakt, damit ich überhaupt hohen RAM-Takt benutzen kann. Unter 3GHz krieg ich nicht mal 1600MHz stabil, unter 4GHz nicht mehr als ~1900.

Ich hab zwar leider keine Hyper, aber die PSC sind auch ziemlich gut. Mehr als 2000C8 hab ich nie probiert, aber ich werde morgen mal etwas testen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. August 2014)

Hm, die RAMs muss ich mal ersetzen, dazu müssen aber meine 3 reg-ecc mal wech.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ECC in einem OC-System, naja, ich verstehe den Gedankengang dahinter nicht ganz, klär mich mal auf  
So wie ich das sehe holst du die Instabilität/Rechenfehler, die du mit dem ECC eliminierst, mit dem sowieso OC wieder rein. 
Dafür hast du bei den ECC von vornherein weniger Geschwindigkeit, also könntest du auch gleich normale nehmen und diese nicht übertakten, Ergebnis wäre wohl gleich beim halben Preis.

@Zünderlholz: das sind aber ziemlich heftige Temperaturen für ne Wakü, macht bei dir die Vqpi so viel aus, oder hast du nen 80er Radiator?
Mein einziger primescreen mit ähnlicher Spannung, netterweise damals mit Asustool offen gemacht um die Spannung zu zeigen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. August 2014)

Bis auf den Preis liegst du richtig.

4x Samsung 2GB ecc 1066mhz 18€
2x 4gb reg-ecc 25€...

Die RAMs waren Schnäppchen. Wie meine ganze 1366 Hardware.


----------



## Stoffel01 (31. August 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bis auf den Preis liegst du richtig.
> 
> 4x Samsung 2GB ecc 1066mhz 18€
> 2x 4gb reg-ecc 25€...
> ...



Und das ist doch der Sinn von dem thread hier


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. August 2014)

Schon, aber 2Ghz ram wäre trotzdem was


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe 6x 8GB fuer 90 gekriegt  reg ecc mit 1666mhz


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. August 2014)

Ok, aber nicht aus D.
Kommt hier eigentlich wer aus der Refion Braunschweig/Wolfsburg? 
Dann könnte man die bei mir nicht laufenden Riegel ja ggf. Mal auf nem anderen Bord testen.


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ok, aber nicht aus D.
> Kommt hier eigentlich wer aus der Refion Braunschweig/Wolfsburg?
> Dann könnte man die bei mir nicht laufenden Riegel ja ggf. Mal auf nem anderen Bord testen.


 
Doch aus D


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. August 2014)

Knoogle, du hattest doch Biosmod-Kontakte. Ist dir da mal was von Mod für. REG-ECC untergekommen?


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Knoogle, du hattest doch Biosmod-Kontakte. Ist dir da mal was von Mod für. REG-ECC untergekommen?


 
Ne , habe auch bisher nie sowas gebraucht^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. August 2014)

Mich wurmt das gerade tierisch. Denn wenn vom selben Hersteller 2 Module laufen und 2 nicht, muss es ja nen Grund geben. 

Der Hynix mag ja nicht gehen, aber warum der eine Samsung nicht will?
EPPROM überschreiben geht ja nicht mehr?


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn ich dein BIOS Modde kann es sein das es dannach nicht mehr laeuft 

(so wie bei meinem intel s5520hcr das ich gemoddet habe)


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Mich wurmt das gerade tierisch. Denn wenn vom selben Hersteller 2 Module laufen und 2 nicht, muss es ja nen Grund geben.
> 
> Der Hynix mag ja nicht gehen, aber warum der eine Samsung nicht will?
> EPPROM überschreiben geht ja nicht mehr?


Du könntest doch mit dem SPD Tool und RWeverything die RAM angleichen. Eventuell ist es nur ne Bit verschiebung im EEPROM


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat jemand ein dual cpu board?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Drei Stück sogar, aber keins für S1366


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. August 2014)

Muss ich wohl mal machen, doof nur, dass eins dual rank ist, eins single, da könnte es beim reinen Abgleich n Problem geben.


----------



## Stoffel01 (31. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein dual cpu board?



Icke xDD


----------



## DasRegal (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> So wer kauft jetzt ne 5820k samt Bord und Ram, zwecks Vergleich mit dem X5650?


Sobald der Crucial DDR4 Ram und das EVGA mATX Mainboard lieferbar ist bestelle ich mir die Sachen.
Ich habe noch zwei W3520, einen 920er D0 und einen i7 970 hier liegen + ein Rampage 3 Gene und ein Rampage 3 Extreme.
Wenn es sich ergibt kann ich hier ein paar Vergleichsergebnisse liefern.

Noch ein Tipp für alle die sich eine Westmere CPU angeschafft haben und auf einem nicht zertifizierten Board laufen haben. (also kein Server oder WS Board) Stellt die PLL Spannung von Auto auf einen festen Wert unter 1,89V. Auto kann beim Overclocken eure CPU grillen. Wenn ihr einen hohen Ramtakt fahren wollt kann es bei 1366er Hexacores helfen die PLL sogar noch deutlich zu reduzieren Richtung 1,3V. 

PS: Weil ihr hier so über die Preise diskutiert.  Ich habe im Januar 2009 246€ für ein Rampage 2 Gene, 280€ für einen 920er C1 und 50€ für 3x1gb 1600er 7-7-7-21 er Ram bezahlt. Just btw.


----------



## Joker_54 (31. August 2014)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Sobald der Crucial DDR4 Ram und das EVGA mATX Mainboard lieferbar ist bestelle ich mir die Sachen.
> Ich habe noch zwei W3520, einen 920er D0 und einen i7 970 hier liegen + ein Rampage 3 Gene und ein Rampage 3 Extreme.
> Wenn es sich ergibt kann ich hier ein paar Vergleichsergebnisse liefern.
> 
> PS: Weil ihr hier so über die Preise diskutiert.  Ich habe im Januar 2009 246€ für ein Rampage 2 Gene, 280€ für einen 920er C1 und 50€ für 3x1gb 1600er 7-7-7-21 er Ram bezahlt. Just btw.



Ja, vor 5 Jahren. Andere Hardware bekommt man dann auf ebay fürn Appel und n Ei. 
Bei der 1366er gehen die Preise aber grade steil aufwärts


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das war bei Sockel 775 aber teilweise schlimmer, die Nehalem i7 sind ein gutes Stück schneller unter 100€ gefallen als die Q9000er C2Q, und Lynnfields bekommt man auch jetzt noch günstiger als die meisten C2Q 
Bei S1136 steigen nur die guten Boards wieder stärker an, das war halt eine Prestigeplattform und daher nicht so heftig verbreitet wie andere, bei denen jedes 50€-board für OC reicht.


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Boards sind halt nur sehr teuer

Die Xeons selbst sind immernoch guenstig


----------



## DasRegal (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Ja, vor 5 Jahren. Andere Hardware bekommt man dann auf ebay fürn Appel und n Ei.
> Bei der 1366er gehen die Preise aber grade steil aufwärts



Der 1366er Sockel ist ja auch ein spitzen System. Glaubst du ich hätte gedacht, dass ich 5 Jahre lang den gleich Sockel fahre. x) Meiner Meinung nach ist der 2011-V3 der wahre Nachfolger von 1366.  Denn was dem 1366er fehlt ist die Speicherbandbreite. Vorallem bei Hexcores muss man einiges an Aufwand betreiben um über 20GB/s zu kommen. Quasi irrelevant für Leute die einfach nur zocken wollen. 



> Die Boards sind halt nur sehr teuer
> 
> Die Xeons selbst sind immernoch guenstig​


 Ansichtssache...ein günstiges 1156er Mobo bekommt man für 30€-40€ hinterhergeschmissen. Es hat damals aber auch nur 80-90€ gekostet. Ein Rampage 3 Extreme kostet bei ebay so 150€....es hat aber auch mal 399€ gekostet.


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DasRegal schrieb:


> Der 1366er Sockel ist ja auch ein spitzen System. Glaubst du ich hätte gedacht, dass ich 5 Jahre lang den gleich Sockel fahre. x) Meiner Meinung nach ist der 2011-V3 der wahre Nachfolger von 1366.  Denn was dem 1366er fehlt ist die Speicherbandbreite. Vorallem bei Hexcores muss man einiges an Aufwand betreiben um über 20GB/s zu kommen. Quasi irrelevant für Leute die einfach nur zocken wollen.


 
Also ich komme bei AIDA auf 69GB/s  bei 2 NUMA Knoten


----------



## iGameKudan (31. August 2014)

Ist es eigentlich ein Problem/schädlich die PLL-Spannung zu senken?

E


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

AIDA, das benutzt tatsächlich noch wer? 

Benutz lieber Maxmem oder ähnliches, wenn du was aussagekräftiges haben willst.
Ohne den RAM auf 2GHz zu ziehen und den Uncore zu treten wie blöd, sind 20GB/s in der Tat nicht leicht zu erreichen. Habs noch nie bewusst versucht, aber hier ein alter screen bei 1600C6er RAM und 3200er Uncore:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also bei dem Supermikro kann man angeblich die PLL Voltage von 1,5V - 1000V stellen o.O


----------



## DasRegal (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Also ich komme bei AIDA auf 69GB/s  bei 2 NUMA Knoten



Jap von deiner L1 CPU Cache  Ich hätte vllt eher das Wort Speicherdurchsatz benutzen sollen. (Read/Write/Copy). Gibt ja etliche Benchtools die das messen können.


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DasRegal schrieb:


> Jap von deiner L1 CPU Cache  Ich hätte vllt eher das Wort Speicherdurchsatz benutzen sollen. (Read/Write/Copy). Gibt ja etliche Benchtools die das messen können.


 
Also laut AIDA habe ich beim L1 Cache 1,2TB/s 

In Memtest86+ Steht bei meinem RAM 38GB/s


Sind 6x 1666Mhz 8GB Reg ECC Ram Riegel auf 2 NUMA Knoten verteilt


----------



## DasRegal (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hier sind die von Intel freigegebenen Spannungen für...
*GULFTOWN*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*für Bloomfield:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...allerdings würde ich auch bei Gulftown/Westmere nicht über 1,89V PLL gehen.
*Und immer daran denken: man kann auch mehr wie 1,65V Ramspannung benutzen, aber habt niemals eine QPI Spannung/Ram Spannungs Differenz von über 0,45V. (1,2V QPI->max1,65V Ram / 1,35V QPI->max1,8V Ram) Über 0,45V kann zum sofortigen Sterben des Memorycontrollers führen.*
(alles auf eigene Gefahr)
@Knogle nimm mal Everest


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich dachte 1,35V soll das maximum sein o.O fuer PLL


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na das will ich sehen, wie du mit unter 1,35V PLL noch Oc betreibst. 1,8V ist bei mir Standard.


----------



## iGameKudan (31. August 2014)

Ist es nun grundsätzlich schädlich die PLL-Spannung zu senken?

Hatte zumindest bei SandyBridge deutlich bessere OC-Ergebnisse gebracht wenn ich die von 1,8V auf 1,549V gesenkt habe...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei Sandy/Ivy/Haswell hilft das senken öfters, bei 1366 ist mir davon aber kein positiver Effekt bekannt. Die meisten müssen die vPLL eher erhöhen, wenn der Takt langsam höher rutscht.


----------



## DasRegal (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ist es nun grundsätzlich schädlich die PLL-Spannung zu senken?
> 
> Hatte zumindest bei SandyBridge deutlich bessere OC-Ergebnisse gebracht wenn ich die von 1,8V auf 1,549V gesenkt habe...


Deswegen habe ich die beiden Whitepapers gepostet....bei Gulftown darf die PLL bis auf -0,3V gesenkt werden, aber bei Bloomfield darf die PLL nicht unter 1,65V gesenkt werden.



> Ich dachte 1,35V soll das maximum sein o.O fuer PLL​


 Ich glaube du verwechselst QPI Spannung mit PLL Spannung. (QPI standart 1,2V/ PLL standart 1,81V)



> Bei Sandy/Ivy/Haswell hilft das senken öfters, bei 1366 ist mir davon aber kein positiver Effekt bekannt. Die meisten müssen die vPLL eher erhöhen, wenn der Takt langsam höher rutscht.​


 Aber nicht wenn es um den Ramtakt geht. Um 2000Mhz+ (4GHz+ Uncore) erreichen zu können muss meistens die PLL Spannung gesenkt werden und die QPI Spannung angehoben werden. Außerdem hilft das anpassen der RTL.


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was ist der Cache eigentlich fuer Speicher? Also der in der CPU?

Weil wenn der millionen mal in kurzer Zeit vollgeshrieben wird muss er doch bestimmt irgendwann kaputt gehen..

Kann sowas in SSDs genutzt werden dieses Prinzip?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Grad nochmal kurz probiert, bisher hatte ich keine Probleme mit 2000MHz RAM und 4GHz Uncore bei 1,8V PLL 
Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass etwas mehr vPLL mir über 4,4GHz mehr Stabilität gebracht hat. Kann aber natürlich Zufall gewesen sein, ich werds auf jeden Fall mal etwas ausprobieren, danke Regal.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasRegal (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Grad nochmal kurz probiert, bisher hatte ich keine Probleme mit 2000MHz RAM und 4GHz Uncore bei 1,8V PLL
> Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass etwas mehr vPLL mir über 4,4GHz mehr Stabilität gebracht hat. Kann aber natürlich Zufall gewesen sein, ich werds auf jeden Fall mal etwas ausprobieren, danke Regal.


Kein Problem, beim 1366 gehört viel ausprobieren dazu. Aber 4,4Ghz mit HT bei 1,35V und 2000Mhz Ram ist schonmal echt gut. Nur deine Schreibgeschwindigkeit ist irgendwie etwas mau. Kann aber auch ein Bug von Maxxmem sein.
 Wenn mit 1,8 alles stabil ist, dass ist das doch super.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das mit der Schreibgeschwindigkeit ist mir auch aufgefallen, hab parallel mal mit den selben settings mit meinem i7 920 getestet, und bekomme da fast identische Werte, aber mit 17K statt 13K Schreibgeschwindigkeit. 
Instabil, obwohl es LinX schafft? 

Gerade für das ausprobieren liebe ich die Plattform 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasRegal (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sehr interessant. 17k sollte auch so der passende Wert sein. Vllt verhält sich der Speichercontroller in der Westmere CPU einfach anders. Vllt kann Knogle ja auch mal einen Maxxmem durchlauf machen um die Behauptung zu wiederlegen oder zu bestätigen.

Mein höchstes Ergebnis von vor 4 Jahren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und das ganze mit 1,92V Dimm Spannung.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nice  Was für ICs waren auf den Speichern?


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann jemand mir bei Maxxmem helfen? Das bringt mein System zum freezen

Kann jemand die exe hochladen?


----------



## DasRegal (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Leider unbekannt...war das OCZ Platinum 3GB kit. Kann man heute bei ebay mit glück für ein paar Euro ergattern. Die ICs waren leider rebranded. (Nur ein großes OCZ Logo auf den ICs) 

Heute habe ich diese Schätze in meinem System bestückt mit *Elpida MNH-E*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Knogle Läuft dein Ram auch wirklich ganz stabil?(6x32m Pi gleichzeitig durchlaufen lassen) Hätte sonst auch nur den link von maxxpi


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die OCZ hatten afaik irgendwelche Micron D9, wenn das die mit der um eins höheren CAS als tRCD und tRP waren. So ein ähnliches Kit hab ich auch noch hier, aber leider nur 2x2GB.
Meine Hypers hab ich vor Jahren verkauft, und momentan verwende ich Domi GTs mit PSC-x, aber ans Limit hab ich sie noch nicht gebracht.


----------



## iGameKudan (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hoffentlich bleiben die Gebrauchtpreise bis Weihnachten so hoch, dann kostet mit Haswell-E vermutlich keine 500€. 

Gigabyte X58A UD-7 / X58 Mainboard (Motherboard) | eBay

X58A-UD7 | eBay


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So also hatte ein paar BSODs 

Die 2,05V haben dem Kingston RAM nicht gut getan , weil der nurnoch auf 1400Mhz stabil laeuft

Habe 16gb/s beim lesen und 11beim schreiben

Ich gehe nachher wieder an mein dual cpu system


----------



## DasRegal (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

2,05V?! Im ernst? Dann bräuchtest du mindestens 1,6V QPI...und das ist auf dauer ohne chiller oder Kompressorkühlung viel viel viel zu viel. Falls du eine niedrigere QPI eingestellt hast hoffe ich für dich, dass deine CPU keinen Schaden genommen hat. =(


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DasRegal schrieb:


> 2,05V?! Im ernst? Dann bräuchtest du mindestens 1,6V QPI...und das ist auf dauer ohne chiller oder Kompressorkühlung viel viel viel zu viel.


 
Aber das lief ne Ewigkeit ganz gut , und der RAM lief sogar auf 2100 und die Kiste bei 4,2Ghz UCLK


----------



## DasRegal (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist aber in der Todeszone. Wenn du Luftkühlung hast gehe nicht über 1,35V QPI, bei Wasserkühlung nicht über 1,45V QPI. Der Speichercontroller bruzelt sonst in der CPU weg. Es gibt eine ganze Reihe von i7s die mit 1,8V+ QPI instant gestorben sind.
Und das schlimmste was du machen kannst die über die Dfferenz von 0,45V hinaus gehen. Wenn du nun dein System nicht mehr stabil bekommst liegt das nicht an deinem Ram, sondern an deiner CPU die einen abbekommen hat. DDR3 Ram macht ohne Probleme über 2,1V mit. =( 1366 Overclocking ist nicht ganz so Failsafe wie 775 Overclocking. Man kann relativ schnell fatale Schäden durch Überspannungen verursachen.


----------



## iGameKudan (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das war das was ich Knogle auch öfters mal einreden wollte, nun hat er den Salat.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dafür haben wir ihn ja, so müssen wir nicht ausprobieren, ab wann es tödlich wird  Meine CPU läuft trotz Wakü 24/7 nur mit 1,3vQPI.


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir ihn ja, so müssen wir nicht ausprobieren, ab wann es tödlich wird  Meine CPU läuft trotz Wakü 24/7 nur mit 1,3vQPI.


 
Naja bis 1400 laeuft der RAM noch und 3,6Ghz UCLK sind nun auch drinnen 

Habe aber noch 3 Ersatz Xeons  Habe mir richtig viele davon gekauft da ich schon wusste das sowas passiert


----------



## DasRegal (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ok Grundsätzliches zum 1366....du solltest dir aber unbedingt nochmal Overclockingguides zum 1366er durchlesen:

PLL Spannung = NIEMALS über 1,89V
QPI Spannung = unter Luft max 1,35V/unter Wasser 1,45V (das ist die Spannung des Speichercontrollers!Auch wenn deine CPU unter last nicht zu heiß wird, bedeutet das nicht das der Speichercontroller mehr als 1,45V überlebt)
Differenz QPI/RAM Spannung = NIE NIE NIEMALS über 0,45V 
PCI-e Anhebung bis 105MHz MAXIMAL. Am PCI-e hängen alle Controller mit dran (USB-SATA usw.) Du riskierts HDD, USB-Geräte und Grafikkartenschäden für eine minimale Mehrleistung.

Außerdem habe ich gelesen, dass du mit der IOH und SB Spannung rumgespielt hast. Das ist nicht nötig und wird keine Verbesserung des BLCKs bringen. Meist gibt es ein BLCK Loch zwischen 215 und 221Mhz.

Alles Tipps von jemandem der seit 5 Jahren 1366 bencht.


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DasRegal schrieb:


> Ok Grundsätzliches zum 1366....du solltest dir aber unbedingt nochmal Overclockingguides zum 1366er durchlesen:
> 
> PLL Spannung = NIEMALS über 1,89V
> QPI Spannung = unter Luft max 1,35V/unter Wasser 1,45V (das ist die Spannung des Speichercontrollers!Auch wenn deine CPU unter last nicht zu heiß wird, bedeutet das nicht das der Speichercontroller mehr als 1,45V überlebt)
> ...


 

Was kann denn bei hohem PCIe Takt passieren?

eines meiner 1366 Systeme laeuft  bestimmt auch schon 8 Monate bei 118 PCIe Takt stabil

Zum QPI Takt: NAja die CPU funktioniert ja noch 

Die hat sogar 1,6V VCore ueberlebt


----------



## DasRegal (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Was kann denn bei hohem PCIe Takt passieren?
> 
> eines meiner 1366 Systeme laeuft bestimmt auch schon 8 Monate bei 118 PCIe Takt stabil
> 
> ...



...PCI-e Anhebung bis 105MHz MAXIMAL. Am PCI-e hängen alle Controller mit dran die über die SB angebunden sind (USB-SATA usw.) Du riskierst *HDD, USB-Geräte und Grafikkartenschäden* für eine minimale Mehrleistung....

Den PCI-e Takt würde ich immer in ruhe lassen. Genau das gleiche Spiel wie früher der AGP Takt...einfach nicht anrühren, es sei denn du hast nichts zu verlieren und willst noch die letzten 5 3DMark rausquetschen. Der untschied zu AGP ist nur, dass du mit der Anhebung des PCI-e noch viel mehr kaputt machen kannst.

Und 1,6V Vcore ist bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie 1,6V QPI....ich würde meiner CPU lieber 1,8V Vcore geben als mehr wie 1,5V QPI...oder über 2V PLL xDDD
Es ist nur so witzig. Vor 4 Jahren gab es immer die ganzen Diskussionen ob eine VRam Spannung von 1,67V schädlich wäre und du gibst dem ganzen einfach mal 2,05V was Profi Overclocker nicht mal unter Stickstoffkühlung einstellen würden.


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DasRegal schrieb:


> ...PCI-e Anhebung bis 105MHz MAXIMAL. Am PCI-e hängen alle Controller mit dran die über die SB angebunden sind (USB-SATA usw.) Du riskierst *HDD, USB-Geräte und Grafikkartenschäden* für eine minimale Mehrleistung....
> 
> Den PCI-e Takt würde ich immer in ruhe lassen. Genau das gleiche Spiel wie früher der AGP Takt...einfach nicht anrühren, es sei denn du hast nichts zu verlieren und willst noch die letzten 5 3DMark rausquetschen. Der untschied zu AGP ist nur, dass du mit der Anhebung des PCI-e noch viel mehr kaputt machen kannst.


 

Sind die PCI Karten auch vom PCIe Takt betroffen oder haben die ihren eigenen PCI Takt?

Und wie hoch soll ich die PCIe IOH und PCIe ICH und PCIe BUS Spannung stellen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. August 2014)

Pcie-Spannung lassen wie es ist, bringt dir nix.
Io und ich hab ich so 0,04 mehr, bringt gefühlt das letzte Quäntchen Stabilität.  nötig? Sicher nicht.


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dieses BCLK locyh hatte ich zwischen 204 und 220 BCLK , alles darueber ging ohne Probleme , jedoch wollte er bei 230 Mhz mehr Spannung obwohl ich den CPU Multi aufs minimum runtergedreht habe


----------



## DasRegal (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Sind die PCI Karten auch vom PCIe Takt betroffen oder haben die ihren eigenen PCI Takt?
> 
> Und wie hoch soll ich die PCIe IOH und PCIe ICH und PCIe BUS Spannung stellen?


Alles auf Default. Einzig eine Anhebung der IOH Spannung kann einen minimal höheren BLCK zu folge haben. Ich habe damals genau 1Mhz mehr BLCK rausgeholt. 
Normalerweise stellt man seine QPI Spannung auf 1,35V, dann stellst du deinen CPU Multi auf 12 und schaust was für einen BLCK du maximal stabil erreichst. Dürfte zwischen 200 und 215Mhz sein. Dann schaust du welchen Uncoretakt (Ramtakt) du erreichst. Mit 1,35V erreicht man so 3,5-3,8Ghz. Dann kannst du deinen Multi stück für stück hochsetzten bis du deine Vcore/CPU Takt Kombination gefunden hast.



> Dieses BCLK locyh hatte ich zwischen 204 und 220 BCLK , alles darueber ging ohne Probleme , jedoch wollte er bei 230 Mhz mehr Spannung obwohl ich den CPU Multi aufs minimum runtergedreht habe​


 So traurig es ist...meist ist alles was über dem BLCK Loch ist bootbar, aber nicht rockstable zu bekommen. Du kannst es gerne probiere, aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man Tage rumprobiert und am ende es trotzdem noch Probleme gibt. Dir muss auch klar sein, dass ein höherer BLCK NICHT mehr Leistung bringt wie z.B. ein höherer FSB. Der Uncore Takt ist jetzt quasi der FSB.


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das Uebertakten habe ich erst mit 1366 richtig angefangen 

Bin damals beim i5 750 immer verzweifelt weil ich den nicht auf 4,5Ghz gekriegt hab

Mit FSB habe ich auch nie uebertaktet bei den alten Dingern


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. August 2014)

Fsb oc ist easy, vor allem, wenn man von strap zu strap occen kann, wie bei c2d cpus


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Strap soll bei den Dual CPU Boards auch gehen bei 1366 , jedoch muss man da EIN EINZIGES Bit auf 1 setzen  und das kriege ich nicht hin


Ich weiss wo es ist etc. aber ich kriegs nich auf 1


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (1. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo 

Ich habe soeben die Nachricht erhalten das der in meiner Signatur schon erwähnte Xeon versandfertig gemacht wird  Muss ich im Bezug auf die restliche Hardware noch etwas beachten was wichtig ist? Bisher habe ich bei einem bestehenden System nie mehr als den Ram oder die GPU gewechselt, geht das genauso ohne Probleme ohne das System neu aufzusetzen etc.? Weiss ja nicht ob Windows, Steam (DRM) wegen sowas meckert.
Hat jemand ggf. sogar Werte parat die ich gefahrlos nutzen könnte um die CPU auf 3,6-4GHz zu betreiben? So langsam werde ich nervös, bin da einfach nicht mehr im Thema 


Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die CPU zu wechseln ist für das System so ziemlich das kleinste Problem, da kannst du das OS einfach weiternutzen ohne was verstellen oder neuinstallieren zu müssen.
3,6-4GHz sind ziemlich wenig für einen X5650, das sollte locker drin sein. Mit etwa 1,2-1,3Vcore solltest du da gut dabei sein. 
Vom BCLK her musst du da nicht sehr hoch gehen, also solltest du mit unter 1,35Vqpi gut durchkommen. Vergiss aber nicht, dass Uncoretakt eine Menge bringt und ebenfalls am Vqpi zieht.

Beim Rampage II Extreme solltest du das CPU Turbo Power Limit ebenso wie C1E und TM ausschalten, dann kannst du die CPU mit dem 22er Multi betreiben. 
Wenn du irgendwelche Probleme mit dem board hast sag bescheid, ich hab das Rex II auch hier und kann nachschauen^^


----------



## Knogle (1. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

3,4Ghz gehen sogar mit 1,13V


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. September 2014)

Ab 4ghz machts doch erst Spass


----------



## iGameKudan (1. September 2014)

Mal sehen, wie sich der Megahalems Rev. C gegen den Mine2 schlägt...


----------



## Knogle (1. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin immernoch extrem zufrieden mit den CPUs

Jedoch habe ich keine Programme oder Spiele bei denen ich diese Power nutzen kann , weshalb die CPUs nun bei mir auf nur 1,2Ghz laufen bei allen PCs


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kauft sich 4 Xeon X5650 

*Knogle meme*

Laufen alle bei 1,2GHz weil er nicht mehr Leistung braucht


----------



## Knogle (1. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Insgesammt habe ich mindestens 8 Xeon CPUs hier in der Bude 

3 habe ich noch uebrig , 2 sind in meiner WS verbaut , und 3 in PCs drinnen und iwo ist noch ein Xeon System

Laufen aber alle bis auf die WS auf 1,2 Ghz


----------



## Stoffel01 (1. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die in meiner WS müssten mindestens auf 4,5Ghz laufen. KOmmt nicht ausm knick das DIng


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Knogle ich hab hab insgesamt auch über zehn, wie viele genau müsste ich jetzt nachgucken und dazu bin ich zu faul 
Hab heute mal meinen PSC-x bisschen hochgetrieben, aber mehr als 2100C9 war leider nicht drin, und auch das nicht in allen benches stabil. Werde wohl als nächstes gucken, wie tief ich die Latenzen bei ~1800MHz bringe, C6 sollte ja wohl drin sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. September 2014)

Man bin ich n Waisenknabe mit meinen 10 Uraltnotebooks und den 6 Rechnern.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (1. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Knogle ich hab hab insgesamt auch über zehn, wie viele genau müsste ich jetzt nachgucken und dazu bin ich zu faul
> Hab heute mal meinen PSC-x bisschen hochgetrieben, aber mehr als 2100C9 war leider nicht drin, und auch das nicht in allen benches stabil. Werde wohl als nächstes gucken, wie tief ich die Latenzen bei ~1800MHz bringe, C6 sollte ja wohl drin sein.


 
Hier mal die guten ,alten Perfect Storms:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffel01 (1. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Man bin ich n Waisenknabe mit meinen 10 Uraltnotebooks und den 6 Rechnern.


 
Ich mag mein 2011er :xx


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (1. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Grad nochmal kurz probiert, bisher hatte ich keine Probleme mit 2000MHz RAM und 4GHz Uncore bei 1,8V PLL
> Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass etwas mehr vPLL mir über 4,4GHz mehr Stabilität gebracht hat. Kann aber natürlich Zufall gewesen sein, ich werds auf jeden Fall mal etwas ausprobieren, danke Regal.
> 
> 
> ...



Hab noch was rausgequetscht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasRegal (2. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

=D Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass ihr ein paar Threadseiten vorher euch über den Stromverbrauch unterhalten habt.  Ihr habt ja richtige Stromsparkisten. Letzte Woche habe ich beim Crysis 3 zocken des Öfteren die 1000W Grenze durchbrochen. Und das mit einem Platinum Netzteil.  

@Apfelkuchen Zündelholz hat auch so wenig Bandbreite bei write. Komisch... sollte eher so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Wenn ich endlich fertig renoviert habe werde ich meine Cherrypicked Gulfi nochmal ausgraben.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (2. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DasRegal schrieb:


> @Apfelkuchen Zündelholz hat auch so wenig Bandbreite bei write. Komisch... sollte eher so aussehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


                                                                                      Alles eine Frage von Taktgleichheit und gleichsauberen, gleichoptimierten, extra angelegten Bench-OS. 
Board: RampageIII Extreme






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Liegt aber auch definitiv nicht an Instabilität oder sowas, das wird  nicht anders auch mit weniger Takt, der noch länger LinX schafft. 
Kein Plan was das sein kann, aber die sonstige Leistung scheint nicht beeinträchtigt zu sein, alle anderen Benchmarks passen ja


----------



## darkblade16 (2. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Knogle
Danke für den schönen Test! Freut mich zu sehen, dass es noch Personen gibt die sich mit Sockel 1366 beschäftigen!

Ist es möglich  einen Intel Xeon X5650 von dir auszuleihen um zu schauen ob er in meinem Mainboard (Foxconn Falming Blade GTI) läuft? Falls er geht ihn dir abzukaufen?

Habe Foxconn schon angeschrieben und die sagten der  i7 980X(Westmere (Gulftown))  (mir viel zu teuer)  läuft mit dem neusten BIOS und beim X5650 (Westmere-EP) wissen sie es nicht. 
Ihr Lösung ich sollte es ausprobieren!

Zur Zeit habe ich einen i7 920 @3,9 GHZ drinnen (falls du noch Benchmark Ergebnisse brauchst, lass es mich wissen).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
darkblade16


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (2. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Einfacher ist es, hier in DE zu bestellen und falls es nicht geht, vom Rückgaberecht profitieren. Versandkosten entfallen bei einigen Angeboten. Damit gehst Du kein finanzielles Risiko ein.
Falls Du kein Geld hast, kannst Du die CPU auch so wieder zurück senden und in den US&A bestellen. Das kommt Dich etwas günstiger.


----------



## Knogle (2. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was mich halt ziemlich wundert ist das die Sockel 1156 nicht soviel drauf haben

Auch mit OC steigt die Leistung in GFlop und Benchmarks kaum , irgendwas limitiert da wohl , aber ich weiss nicht was

Selbst mit 4,5Ghz beim i5 750 habe ich meinen i5 2400 nicht schlagen koennen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. September 2014)

Der 1156 hat halt DMI der ist nicht so stark wie der Qpi, dazu einen Speicherkanal weniger...

Für richtig Power auf 1156 musst du ja aber eh nen i7 jeweils vergleichen, wo die Unterschiede kleiner ausfallen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann war dein i5 750 vermutlich instabil. Die einzigen Nachteile, die mir aufgefallen sind, waren Dualchannel und kein freier Multi für den Uncore. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Dafür ging wesentlich mehr Speichertakt, mein RAM hat damals nicht mehr als 2200MHz geschafft (waren 1600er stickst), aber der IMC war noch nicht am Ende.


----------



## Knogle (2. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hier gibts 7 SR2 Boards 

Lot: 7 EVGA Classified SR-2 Motherboards 270-WS-W555-A2 BAD AS-IS for PARTS | eBay


----------



## DasRegal (2. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich finde den Sockel 1156 eigentlich immer noch genial. Ich habe ein Zotac ITX Mobo mit einem i5 670 (2K 4T 32nm) bestückt und das Ganze mit 8GB Ram und einem Thermalright Macho ausgerüstet. Läuft auf 4,7Ghz und verbraucht trotzdem wenig Strom...klar bei 2 physischen Kernen. Das Beste ist, dass mich alles zusammen unter 130€ gekostet hat. :>

 @Apfelkuchen Nette Ergebnisse. Haste den 750er ohne Trockeneis, KoKü oder Ghettochiller über 5Ghz gedrückt? :O


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die 5GHz hab ich unter Trockeneis gemacht. Unter Wasser bin ich "nur" bis 4,88GHz gegangen, mehr wäre mir zu nahe am Grillniveau gewesen


----------



## Knogle (2. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

HAb damals mein i5 750 verkauft mit P7P55D weil ich in Cinebench nicht ueber 500 Punkte bekommen bin 


Gabs da so nen DMI Takt?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja klar, beim i5 750 hatte der nen 18er Multi, entspricht also bei gleichem BCLK am Ende dem selben Takt, den die meisten bei 1366 benutzen.


----------



## Knogle (2. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Konnte man den auch so hochziehen wie den QPI?

Irgendwie macht mein P6X58D-E immer probleme trotz standard PCIe Takt

Nun setzt die Soundkarte aufn Board aus >.< Und manchmal der LAN Controller


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vermutlich haste den PCIe-Takt einfach zu lange zu hoch gehabt 

Afaik hat man bei 1156 auch nen QPI, nur ist der controller dafür direkt in der CPU und nicht auf dem board.


> Konnte man den auch so hochziehen wie den QPI?


Schau dir halt meine screens an, bin da auch bei 228MHz x 18 und das Ding läuft noch. 

Die Technik ist halt im Detail ein wenig anders. Beim 1156 hast du die PCH (also z.B. den P55) über den DMI an die CPU verbunden und die alte IOH fällt weg, bei 1366 hängt der X58 im QPI und eine zusätzliche IOH ist über DMI an den X58 angebunden. QPI und einiges an PCIe-lanes läuft über den X58. 
Was man besser findet ist Ansichtssache, beim 1156 hast du einen heißen Stromfresser weniger auf dem board, dafür theoretisch weniger Bandbreite. Der DMI war im Grunde aber auch nur PCIe x4 oder sowas, obs schon 2.0 war weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Joker_54 (3. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So, ab heute gehöre ich auch zu den Xeon Besitzern 
Mal sehen wann das Zeugs ankommt.
Gekauft hab ich jetzt:
 - ASUS Rampage II Extreme
 - Xeon X5650
 - Phanteks Enthoo Pro


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. September 2014)

Preise?
N asus rampage 2 gene würde mich für meinen Htpc noch reizen.


----------



## Joker_54 (3. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Preise?
> N asus rampage 2 gene würde mich für meinen Htpc noch reizen.


 
Lohnt sich nicht, weil die Boards immernoch viel zu teuer sind.

- ASUS Rampage II Extreme (120€ - Ebay: Sofortkauf mit Preisvorschlag)
- Xeon X5650 (100€ - Ebay: Sofortkauf (Aus DE))
- Phanteks Enthoo Pro (89€ - Caseking)

Den Rest zieh ich aus meinem jetzigen PC, i5 und Board gehen wohl auf Ebay.

iE hat es sich nicht gelohnt die Sachen zu kaufen, wenn man nur Spieleleistung will kann man sich auch nen 4770K kaufen. Ich hab aber grade Lust zu Basteln und auf ein bisschen OC, deswegen der Xeon


----------



## iGameKudan (3. September 2014)

Jenachdem wie schnell/wie viel Geld ich kriege steht auch bald mein 1366-Zeug zum Verkauf (das X58A-UD7 geht um  !250€! auf EBay weg...).

Übrigens - ich habe mal den Mine2 inklusive 2 BQ! SilentWings Pure gegen den vernickelten Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.C ebenfalls mit den Lüftern antreten lassen - das Resultat ist, dass mein Mine2 3Grad schwächer ist, trotz 2 höheren Türmen...  

Der i7 macht jetzt @3990MHz und 1,328V nur noch 78-79Grad auf dem wärmsten Kern. Finde ich für ne stark übertaktete 130W-CPU extrem gut...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. September 2014)

Deckt sich mit meinem i7 920


----------



## Knogle (3. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Jenachdem wie schnell/wie viel Geld ich kriege steht auch bald mein 1366-Zeug zum Verkauf (das X58A-UD7 geht um  !250€! auf EBay weg...).
> 
> Übrigens - ich habe mal den Mine2 inklusive 2 BQ! SilentWings Pure gegen den vernickelten Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.C ebenfalls mit den Lüftern antreten lassen - das Resultat ist, dass mein Mine2 3Grad schwächer ist, trotz 2 höheren Türmen...
> 
> Der i7 macht jetzt @3990MHz und 1,328V nur noch 78-79Grad auf dem wärmsten Kern. Finde ich für ne stark übertaktete 130W-CPU extrem gut...


 
Das ist ja richtig uebel hoch im Vergleich zum X5650


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei meinem auch so, bei 1,35V komme ich mit dem Xeon kaum über 60°C, beim i7 920 knacke ich damit 70, manchmal 75°C. 
Beide von fast identischen Wasserkühlungen (HK 3.0, Aquastream Ultra, 16/10er Schläuche, 360er Radiator) gekühlt, nur hängt beim Xeon noch eine übertaktete R9 290 mit drin


----------



## Knogle (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vielleicht sind die Westmere-EX CPUs auch ein Geheimtipp  Da geht sogar einiges an BCLK bei den Serverboards


----------



## Knogle (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist das A2 Stepping gut zum OCn?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Westmere Ex hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, als ich noch ständig mit Mental Ray gerendert habe. 
Die CPUs sind sehr günstig zu haben (oft unter 200€ für 10C/20T), aber die boards fangen meist bei weit über 1000€ erst an.

Und wo hast du das mit dem OC gehört? Soweit ich weiß geht da gar nichts, ich habe hunderte Submissions und Seiten durchsucht und niemanden gefunden, der S1567 übertakten konnte.

Wenn du mehr als zwei Sockel übertakten willst, bleibt dir nur AMD G34


----------



## Knogle (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Westmere Ex hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, als ich noch ständig mit Mental Ray gerendert habe.
> Die CPUs sind sehr günstig zu haben (oft unter 200€ für 10C/20T), aber die boards fangen meist bei weit über 1000€ erst an.
> 
> Und wo hast du das mit dem OC gehört? Soweit ich weiß geht da gar nichts, ich habe hunderte Submissions und Seiten durchsucht und niemanden gefunden, der S1567 übertakten konnte.
> ...


 
Habs bei meinem Kumpel gemacht via RW Everything  mit 4 10 Kernern

Die gibt es teilweise fuer 50 Euro in der Bucht 

Gibt auf anderen Seiten auch Boards mit 4 Sockeln fuer unter 250 Dollar

Aber wo finde ich ein Gehaeuse fuer so ein Board? Das ist ja kein ATX mehr


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Screenshots von benchmarks, sonst glaubt dir das kein Mensch. Lern das bitte mal, du wirst immer unglaubwürdiger, umso mehr du ohne Beweise behauptest. Ist wie das mit den "5GHz sind locker alltagstauglich stabil", davon hab ich auch noch nix gesehen.
Die Boards sind idr. speziell für ein Gehäuse angefertigt, aber wenn du bohren kannst, kriegste die vermutlich in jedes HPTX-case.

Klar sind die CPUs billig, aber ne Seite, die ein 1567-board für 250$ lieferbar anbietet will ich sehen. Und selbst wenn, ist das wie mit den 604-MP-sockets, meist reicht das board alleine nicht aus und kann nicht mal mit Strom versorgt werden. Beste Chance wäre noch direkt eins von SM.


----------



## Knogle (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Screenshots von benchmarks, sonst glaubt dir das kein Mensch. Lern das bitte mal, du wirst immer unglaubwürdiger, umso mehr du ohne Beweise behauptest. Ist wie das mit den "5GHz sind locker alltagstauglich stabil", davon hab ich auch noch nix gesehen.
> Die Boards sind idr. spezieller für ein Gehäuse angefertigt, aber wenn du bohren kannst, kriegste die vermutlich in jedes HPTX-case.
> 
> Klar sind die CPUs billig, aber ne Seite, die ein 1567-board für 250$ lieferbar anbietet will ich sehen. Und selbst wenn, ist das wie mit den 604-MP-sockets, meist reicht das board alleine nicht aus und kann nicht mal mit Strom versorgt werden. Beste Chance wäre noch direkt eins von SM.


 
Benchmarks fuehre ich bei sowas nicht durch da wie bei Stoffi sonst die Kiste abschmiert bei hoherem BCLK

Aber bei sogut wie allen Serverboards ist OC drinnen mit DosSMB oder RW Everything weil der BCLK ist bei den meisten in Byte 18 oder Byte 6 festgeesetzt (Ausser die Intel Boards , da gibt es die Write Protection in Byte 18)

Ich habe bisher nur fuer die 5Ghz keine Belege geliefert da ich das System auch nicht mehr auf 5Ghz laufen lassen werde weil meine CPU sonst abraucht aufgrund der hohen Temperaturen von bis zu 98 Grad bei Volllast 

Da 250$ 03R1K 003R1K CN-003R1K | Dell 03R1K PowerEdge M910 Server Board

Was ist SM?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn de Kiste bei Benutzung abschmiert, ist das OC doch ohnehin nutzlos. Und wenigstens CPU-Z sollte schon drin sein, wenn man der erste ist, der angeblich einen Sockel übertaktet hat.
Nur weil es anders ausgelesen wird, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass der Takt auch wirklich anliegt, deswegen will ich bei sowas Benches sehen.

Achso, 5GHz sind im Alltag stabil, aber die Kiste raucht dabei ab, das ist ja interessant. Für mich ist das dann nicht Alltagsstabil. Unter DICE krieg ich auch stabile 5GHz hin, das ist keine Kunst  
Ganz ehrlich, du beschwerst dich bei meinen Ergebnissen, wenn der QPI in einem System um unwichtige 100MHz anders ist, lieferst selbst aber gar nichts, um deine hehren Behauptungen zu untermauern.

SM ist Supermicro, und die sind deswegen vorzuziehen, weil sie keine Proäritären Anschlüsse für unscheinbare Dinge wie Strom benutzen. Das kann einem solchen System schnell das Genick brechen, ein Bekannter hatte mal ein board mit zwei Sockeln 1567, aber musste es dann wieder verkaufen, weil das einzige, was auf diese Stromanschlüsse gepasst hätte die Stromversorgung des zugehörigen Serverracks gewesen wäre. Bei deinem Dell könntest du ähnliche Probleme finden, wie es beim R910 aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber da wirst du auch diverse Tochterplatinen brauchen.


----------



## Knogle (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Wenn de Kiste bei Benutzung abschmiert, ist das OC doch ohnehin nutzlos. Und wenigstens CPU-Z sollte schon drin sein, wenn man der erste ist, der angeblich einen Sockel übertaktet hat.
> Nur weil es anders ausgelesen wird, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass der Takt auch wirklich anliegt, deswegen will ich bei sowas Benches sehen.
> 
> Achso, 5GHz sind im Alltag stabil, aber die Kiste raucht dabei ab, das ist ja interessant. Für mich ist das dann nicht Alltagsstabil. Unter DICE krieg ich auch stabile 5GHz hin, das ist keine Kunst
> ...


 
Ich denke auch unter Wasserkuehlung kriegt man die 5Ghz alltagstauglich hin 

Ja ich versuche mir mal irgendein 1567 anzuschaffen damit ich da mehr fummeln kann


Viele haben irgendwie Angst das ich mit RW was kaputt mache  (Stoffi  :p) und auch andere weshalb ich leider nicht alles testen darf


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hoffe wirklich für dich, dass du es hinbekommst, aber ich denke trotzdem, dass OC auf S1567 Wunschdenken bleibt (wenn, dann 20MHz und dafür Instabilitäten kann ich mir vorstellen).

Also ich kriege unter Wasser nicht mal für Cinebench 5GHz hin, ohne extrem viel Spannung zu geben. Kann ja sein, dass ich nur schlecht bin (das denke ich aber eher nicht), aber ohne wenigstens Chiller wird man da auch mit ner sehr guten CPU viel geben müssen. Mit einem i7 stehen die Chancen zumidnest etwas besser, weil dort wenigstens nicht der BCLK so gequält werden muss.


----------



## Knogle (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wirklich für dich, dass du es hinbekommst, aber ich denke trotzdem, dass OC auf S1567 Wunschdenken bleibt (wenn, dann 20MHz und dafür Instabilitäten kann ich mir vorstellen).
> 
> Also ich kriege unter Wasser nicht mal für Cinebench 5GHz hin, ohne extrem viel Spannung zu geben. Kann ja sein, dass ich nur schlecht bin (das denke ich aber eher nicht), aber ohne wenigstens Chiller wird man da auch mit ner sehr guten CPU viel geben müssen. Mit einem i7 stehen die Chancen zumidnest etwas besser, weil dort wenigstens nicht der BCLK so gequält werden muss.


 Hast du die 1,6V denn auch unter Luft gemacht?

Ich bin zuversichtlich bei 1567 , ist ja immerhin noch kein Sandy Bridge (Zumindest die Nehalem-EX CPUs)


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein X5650 lief nie unter Luft, ausschließlich unter Wasser.


----------



## Knogle (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Mein X5650 lief nie unter Luft, ausschließlich unter Wasser.


 
Welche Temps hattest du unter Last bei 5Ghz?

Der Xeon will irgendwie den RAM nicht ueber 1400Mhz laufen lassen , und bei 4Ghz will der 1,38V lol


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hatte gar keine Temps unter Last, weil wie ich die wie gesagt nicht für benches stabil bekam. Die höchste Taktung, bei der ich geprimelt und Temperaturen gemessen habe, war 4,5GHz@1,42V bei maximal 59°C auf dem heißesten Kern.


----------



## Knogle (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich hatte gar keine Temps unter Last, weil wie ich die wie gesagt nicht für benches stabil bekam. Die höchste Taktung, bei der ich geprimelt und Temperaturen gemessen habe, war 4,5GHz@1,42V bei maximal 59°C auf dem heißesten Kern.


 
Bei 4,5Ghz muessten doch schon 1,35V langen

Wie hoch bist du maximal gegangen mit der Spannung?


----------



## IluBabe (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich hatte gar keine Temps unter Last, weil wie ich die wie gesagt nicht für benches stabil bekam. Die höchste Taktung, bei der ich geprimelt und Temperaturen gemessen habe, war 4,5GHz@1,42V bei maximal 59°C auf dem heißesten Kern.


Evtl liegts am VRM, dass der nicht mehr SAFT liefert und deswegen throttln/instabilität hattest.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Glaube kaum, dass die VRMs eines P6T6WS Revolution nicht ausreichen. Ich hatte schon bei 4,725GHz in manchen Benchmarks Probleme, deshalb hab ich auf höhere Tests (abgesehen von kurzen Tests auf zwei Kernen) verzichtet.

Knogle nicht jede CPU ist gleich^^ Meine macht mit 1,32V 4,4GHz, im Alltag lege ich vorsichthalber auf 1,35V hoch, da ist mir Stabilität wichtiger. Für 4,5GHz brauche ich mindestens 1,4V.
Da gibt es kein "müsste reichen", die sweet spots liegen (wie bei allen anderen CPUs einer Baureihe auch) immer an unterschiedlichen Stellen. Wenn deine mit 1,35V 4,5GHz LinX-Stabil schafft, schön, meine aber nicht.
Man muss natürlich dazu sagen, dass ich erst viele Stunden prime + 3DMark und LinX sehen will, bevor ich was als Alltagsstabil bezeichne.


----------



## Knogle (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Den Stromverbrauch kann ich nicht bezahlen


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Den Stromverbrauch kann ich nicht bezahlen



Oder ein gutes,leistungsstarkes  Netzteil ist Dir zu teuer


----------



## Knogle (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab ein Bequiet dark power pro 10 650w


----------



## DasRegal (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ich glaube nicht, dass ein Westmere mit 1,35V bei 4,5Ghz und SMT rockstable sein kann (mit LuKü oder billig Wakü à la H50). Es gibt große Unterschiede zwischen einfach nur stable und rockstable. 

Ein Beispiel von meinem W3520:
für 4,5Ghz ohne SMT war Pi 1m mit 1,28V nötig
für 4x 32m brauchte es schon 1,35V
für Prime 95 Small FTTs 24h fehlerfrei benötigte ich 1,386V
Trotzdem habe ich die VCore auf 1,45V für den Alltag angehoben, da es trotz der stabilen 1,386V keinen 100% reibungslosen Ablauf gab. Stable ist nicht gleich Stable. Man merkt einfach wenn Sachen irgendwie länger zum laden brauchen oder Icons länger zu landen brauchen usw.... Das ist immer schon ein Hinweis, dass die CPU nicht 100% stabil ist.

Westmere/Gulftown CPU können nicht stabil auf 5Ghz für den Alltagsbetrieb laufen...auch nicht mit Chiller. Selbst die besten der besten Extreme Editions benötigen über 1,6V um rockstable auf 5Ghz zu kommen.

Mein cherrypicked (by MiloMil) i7 970 mit SMT benötigt 1,6V für 4,7Ghz rockstable mit Chiller. 

Die beste 1366 CPU die ich kenne kommt übrigens ebenfalls von MiloMil. (WICHTIG TEST WURDE MIT CHILLER UND 10°C Wassertemperatur erstellt.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kennst du dich mit westmere-ex aus?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist bei mir sehr ähnlich, um bei 4GHz SuperPi 1M laufen zu lassen reichen meinem X5650 1,2V locker aus, aber für ein paar Stunden Linx braucht er schon 1,29V.
Wie gesagt, sweet spot ist 4,4GHz bei mir, bei jedem anderen Takt ist mein i7 920 effizienter.

Ach, und nur btw, hab grad OCZ Reaper mit Elpida Hypers für 50€ gekauft, läuft so  Mal gucken, wie sie sich gegen die PSC-x schlagen.

EDIT: niemand kann sich mit S1567-OC auskennen, weil es noch niemand gemacht hat


----------



## Knogle (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gibt es denn zu westmere-ex Cinebench Ergebnisse ?


----------



## DasRegal (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nee vom Sockel 1567 habe ich keine Ahnung, aber ich kann dir 10000% sicher sagen, dass du die CPUs nicht übertakten kannst. Wenn du da irgendwas am Takt schraubst...egal wie wird das System instabil werden. Bei diesen Server Sockeln hängt alles direkt am BLCK mit dran. Wenn du den änderst geht nix mehr. 

Es macht auf so vielen Ebenen einfach keinen Sinn auf einen reinen Server Sockel zu setzen. Vorallem nicht für Gaming.

 @ Apfelkuchen: Wow für 50€, wenn die da sind poste mal ein parr Ergebnisse....und mich würde interessieren welche Hypers drauf sind. NMH, MGE..usw? Ich weis gar nicht wie viele Verschiedene Elpida so hergestellt hat.


----------



## Knogle (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vielleicht gibt's da ja nen strap


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Klar gibts benches, (Edit: Falsches Ergebnis verlinkt sorry, hier das richtige: klick mich). Aber als Zocker, der sogar seine X5650 untertaktet laufen lässt, sind die für dich sowieso nutzlos 

Nein, gibt keine straps, das war einige Jahre vor der Zeit.

EDIT: Müssten MNH-E sein, aber wirklich sicher bin ich natürlich erst, wenn die RAMs bei mir liegen und die Heatspreader runter sind.


----------



## Knogle (5. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei den 1366 Server boards gibts aber 166 und 200er strap in rw everything welche du auch mit pinmod setzen kannst


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. September 2014)

Heisst du hast es schon getestet?
Wenn ja, welche Bords?
166 wäre mir genug mit meinem x5560 als dual-cpu


----------



## Knogle (5. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Miit  intel S5520HCR und supermicro x8 iwas

Kommt weniger auf das Board an sondern eher auf den Taktgeber

Bei allen CV Taktgebern gibt es einen Teiler fuer PCI Takt , SCLK , UCLK (Aber nur via SMBus) , PCIe , DRAM SCLK , PLL CLK  und CPU SCLK 

Den CV Taktgeber gibt es auch bei einigen 1567 Quad Socket Boards von Supemicro


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (5. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Die CPU zu wechseln ist für das System so ziemlich das kleinste Problem, da kannst du das OS einfach weiternutzen ohne was verstellen oder neuinstallieren zu müssen.
> 3,6-4GHz sind ziemlich wenig für einen X5650, das sollte locker drin sein. Mit etwa 1,2-1,3Vcore solltest du da gut dabei sein.
> Vom BCLK her musst du da nicht sehr hoch gehen, also solltest du mit unter 1,35Vqpi gut durchkommen. Vergiss aber nicht, dass Uncoretakt eine Menge bringt und ebenfalls am Vqpi zieht.
> 
> ...




Nochmals viele Danke  Dachte ich antworte erst wenn er verbaut ist und das ist seit gestern Morgen der Fall  Ist echt der Hammer, Spiele bei denen ich nahezu 100 Grad auf den Cores hatte mit dem i7 920 sind jetzt bei gleichem Takt 40-50 Grad kühler  Ein Traum in meiner Dachwohnung, wenn ich Ende des Jahres eine neue Wohnung kaufe muss ich ja Angst haben keine Heizung mehr zu haben!

Ich habe ihn erstmal ohne weitere Änderungen auf einen BLCK von 160 gestellt und er läuft jetzt mit 3740 MHz  Demnächst mal 170-180 probieren und mal schauen wie es sich auf die Temps auswirkt.

Da du ja wesentlich mehr im Thema bist und sogar das selbe Brett hast wäre es natürlich nett falls du da noch optimale (ich weiss die variieren) Settings wüsstest. Jetzt wo ich daran denke, hast du bei dem Board auch das NB-Overtemperature Problem? Das besteht bei mir schon lange, hatte erst die max. Temperatur hochgesetzt und es gestern einfach komplett ausgestellt. 

lg


----------



## Stoffel01 (5. September 2014)

Supermicro X8DT3-F


----------



## Knogle (5. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Supermicro X8DT3-F


 
Da musst du halt irgendwie einen Pin auf 1 setzen, also iwie 3,3V draufbringen ,  oder fuer den 200er Strap einfach einen Pin ausreissen , dann haste das mit dem Strap drin

Bei der NB habe ich keinerlei Probleme , ich kenne nichtmal diese Einstellungen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



PL4NBT3CH schrieb:


> Da du ja wesentlich mehr im Thema bist und sogar das selbe Brett hast wäre es natürlich nett falls du da noch optimale (ich weiss die variieren) Settings wüsstest. Jetzt wo ich daran denke, hast du bei dem Board auch das NB-Overtemperature Problem? Das besteht bei mir schon lange, hatte erst die max. Temperatur hochgesetzt und es gestern einfach komplett ausgestellt.


 
Optimale settings sind schwierig, aber ich kann dir natürlich ein wenig aufzählen, was bei meinem gut funktioniert.

Grundsätzlich Optimierung sollte klar sein, alle unbenötigten Controler (jmicron Schrott) einfach abschalten, und zumindest für die ersten Versuche auf jeden Fall auf Full Phase stellen, mein Rex II mag sonst kein hohes OC.
Wichtig ist auch, dass du das Turbo Power Limit deaktivierst und gleichzeitig C1E sowie das Thermal Management ausschaltest. Dann kannst du den 22er Multi auf allen Kernen nutzen. 
Stromsparmodi wie SpeedStep und C-States schalte ich selber auch aus, mein System mit dem Rex II ist aber auch nicht grade auf Alltag getrimmt 
Wenn du das neueste BIOS flashst, kannst du statt fester Spannung auch auf Offset gehen und mal versuchen die Stromsparmodi ohne crash ans Laufen zu kriegen (evtl. auch mit der Asus EPU-software), da brauchst du aber in der Regel mehr Spannung unter Last.

Den höchsten stabilen BCLK erreichte ich bisher, indem ich die PLL bei etwa 1,84V gelassen habe, ICH und IOH leicht erhöht auf 1,17V und ganz wichtig, den PCIe auf 105MHz gesetzt habe.
Mit 1,3Vqpi und 105MHz PCIe gingen 220MHz BCLK bei mir schön locker durch prime und LinX. Welche Clock Skews gut funktionieren muss ich noch weiter testen, bisher hat mir nichts mehr als 1MHz BCLK gebracht, und das kann auch Zufall gewesen sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich nur auf BCLK gehe, reichen unter 1,3Vqpi schon aus, aber wenn zusätzlich der Uncore auf 4GHz+ soll, braucht es bei mir schon 1,35-1,45Vqpi, je nachdem wie hoch der RAM und die cores getaktet sind.

Mit einem X5650 sollten eigentlich maximal 200MHz BCLK im Alltag reichen, und auch das ist eher mit Wakü relevant.

EDIT: die Northbridge meines Rex II hat noch nie Probleme bereitet, ich hatte aber auch meistens vorsorglich einen langsamen Lüfter drübergelegt. Temperatur unter LinX ging noch nie über ~65°C wie ich das mitgekriegt hab, die ist scheinbar besser gekühlt als die auf meinem P6T6WS Revolution, bei dem man sich die Finger verbrennen kann


----------



## Knogle (5. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Optimale settings sind schwierig, aber ich kann dir natürlich ein wenig aufzählen, was bei meinem gut funktioniert.
> 
> Grundsätzlich Optimierung sollte klar sein, alle unbenötigten Controler (jmicron Schrott) einfach abschalten, und zumindest für die ersten Versuche auf jeden Fall auf Full Phase stellen, mein Rex II mag sonst kein hohes OC.
> Wichtig ist auch, dass du das Turbo Power Limit deaktivierst und gleichzeitig C1E sowie das Thermal Management ausschaltest. Dann kannst du den 22er Multi auf allen Kernen nutzen.
> ...


 Manche kriegen sogar 2100er RAM zum laufen 

PCGH Stefan meinte aber das der Uncore nur 1,5 mal so gross wie der RAM Takt sein muss bei Westmere


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich kriege auch 2100er RAM zum laufen, aber nicht unter LinX, ohne über 1,75V zu gehen, und 24/7 muss das nicht sein 

In der Tat, der Uncore muss bei Westmere nicht mehr 2x RAM-Takt sein, aber trotzdem ist höherer Uncore natürlich besser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (5. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Optimale settings sind schwierig, aber ich kann dir natürlich ein wenig aufzählen, was bei meinem gut funktioniert.
> 
> Grundsätzlich Optimierung sollte klar sein, alle unbenötigten Controler (jmicron Schrott) einfach abschalten, und zumindest für die ersten Versuche auf jeden Fall auf Full Phase stellen, mein Rex II mag sonst kein hohes OC.
> Wichtig ist auch, dass du das Turbo Power Limit deaktivierst und gleichzeitig C1E sowie das Thermal Management ausschaltest. Dann kannst du den 22er Multi auf allen Kernen nutzen.
> ...



Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung die ich absolut 0 verstehe  Zumindest nicht wirklich, da ich da echt nicht im Thema bin...Der i7 920 war pretested und irgendwie habe ich den unter Luft auf die 4,2 bekommen, aber das ist auch schon wieder 5 Jahre her ^^ Vor dem Einbau des 5650 habe ich vorsichtshalber wieder den Standard @ 2,67 benutzt weil ich nichts schrotten wollte  Ich beneide euch echt um dieses Wissen, aber meine freie Zeit geht leide schon für anderes drauf  An dieser Stelle nochmal ein DICKES DANKE an Knogle, der das ja erst ins rollen gebracht hat wenn ich mich nicht irre, majinvegeta20 dafür das er mich nochmal darauf hingewiesen hat obwohl ich es vorher schon halbherzig aufgeschnappt (5650 Tipp) hatte und natürlich Apfelkuchen für die nette Hilfe 

Naja @ NB, ich habe direkt im Bios 95 Grad und egal was ich mache bleibt die Temp auch unverändert...Damals schaltete sich die Kiste halt aus bis ich das Limit im Bios  auf 100 hochgesetzt habe, aber dank Tastsinn und verstand konnte es halt einfach nicht stimmen...

Ist das noch relevant? Model C, Stepping 2, Ext Model 2c und rev B1...Vcore bei 3740MHz liegt jetzt bei 1197-1204 ca.  auf wieviel kann ich den BCLK anheben ohne das ich etwas ändere? 

Edit:

Multi ist schon auf 22 wie ich gerade sehe ^^


----------



## Knogle (5. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich denke die NB Temperatur kann man ignorieren

Ich weiss nichtmal wie man die abliest aber bei mir wird die wohl auch hoch gewesen sein bei 4Ghz UCLK damals


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Puh, wenn du es ganz simpel haben willst, stell alle PCIe-Spannungen, ICH, IOH und ähnliches Kleinzeug auf den niedrigsten Wert (zu niedrig geht mit diesem board nicht), damit dir die Autoeinstellungen nichts grillen.
Dann stell mal die Vqpi auf 1,3V und zieh hoch soweit du kannst  Dann das übliche, LinX oder prime, bei Instabilitäten Spannung eine Stufe erhöhen. Unter Luft würde ich nicht unbedingt höher als 1,35Vcore und 1,4Vqpi gehen.

Das ist die narrensicherste Methode, die mir grade einfällt


----------



## Knogle (5. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Puh, wenn du es ganz simpel haben willst, stell alle PCIe-Spannungen, ICH, IOH und ähnliches Kleinzeug auf den niedrigsten Wert (zu niedrig geht mit diesem board nicht), damit dir die Autoeinstellungen nichts grillen.
> Dann stell mal die Vqpi auf 1,3V und zieh hoch soweit du kannst  Dann das übliche, LinX oder prime, bei Instabilitäten Spannung eine Stufe erhöhen. Unter Luft würde ich nicht unbedingt höher als 1,35Vcore und 1,4Vqpi gehen.
> 
> Das ist die narrensicherste Methode, die mir grade einfällt


 Manche stellen einfach alles auf Auto und ziehen den BCLK hoch  Da gibts manchmal auch nette Ergebnisse


----------



## Joker_54 (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Manche stellen einfach alles auf Auto und ziehen den BCLK hoch  Da gibts manchmal auch nette Ergebnisse


 
Gegrillte CPU's? 

Autospannungen sind NIE gut und legen immer mehr als nötig an. Teilweise auch weit mehr als die Hardware ab kann (Hab ich selber schon mit nem C2D miterleben müssen  )


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. September 2014)

Jupp, das ist war, Manuel ist pflicht. 

Und wenn 3740 MHz schon stabil sind, reichts doch erst mal.


----------



## Knogle (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich probier demnaechst mal den Intel Xeon X5698 und einige 4 Kerner aus , vielleicht kriegt man die auch auf Haswell Niveau hoch


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. September 2014)

Ich wollte mich ggf. mit 1156 xeons versuchen, da dort die nords billiger sind.


----------



## Knogle (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich ggf. mit 1156 xeons versuchen, da dort die nords billiger sind.


 
Mach mal  Habe leider kein 1366 System mehr , waere aber spannend zu wissen was die noch draufhaben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. September 2014)

Rein von der CPU Power ist zwischen 1156 ubd 1366 kein Unterschied. Erst bei Speicherbandbreite muss 1156 passen.

Für mich sind die nur als xeon workstation mit reg ecc Speicher interessant, dann kann ich nämlich meine 12GB reg ecc da reinstecken und gut.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Meine OCZ Reaper sind angekommen - und zwar neu, originalverpackt, nie benutzt, mit allen Schutzaufklebern  Ach du heilige... 
Mal schauen, wie sie sich gegen die Domi GT 2000C8-9-8 schlagen


----------



## Knogle (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei den ASUS Boards muesst ihr bissl aufpassen , die Soundchips verabschieden sich gerne  Aber ist allgemein so bei den Realtek dingern


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Okay, die OCZ laufen auf meinen Asus-boards scheinbar nicht. CPU-Z erkennt 6GB, Windows und BIOS sagen aber nur 2GB sind benutzbar. Normalerweise würde ich einfach memory remap einschalten, aber das gibts bei den Asus nicht.
Alle drei Riegel zusammen starten und wie gesagt, irgendwie müssen sie wohl funktionieren, wenn CPU-Z sie erkennt, aber einzeln funktioniert nur einer der drei sticks.

Irgendwie hatte ich es kurzzeitig geschafft, dass im BIOS auch 6GB usable waren, dann konnte Windows aber nicht booten mit nem Bluescreen B3.

Hatte schon mal jemand dieses Problem?


----------



## Knogle (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mag jemand meine Xeon WS kaufen?


----------



## Dynamitarde (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Mag jemand meine Xeon WS kaufen?


 Dafür gibt es hier ein Marktplatz.


----------



## Joker_54 (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Bei den ASUS Boards muesst ihr bissl aufpassen , die Soundchips verabschieden sich gerne  Aber ist allgemein so bei den Realtek dingern


 
Leider ja, hab schon 2 Boards hinter mir, bei denen die Realtek weg war (Weiß immernoch nicht warum)
Bei dem Rampage II ist aber ne externe Soundkarte als Standart dabei, es gibt nichtmal ne Onboard


----------



## Knogle (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Leider ja, hab schon 2 Boards hinter mir, bei denen die Realtek weg war (Weiß immernoch nicht warum)
> Bei dem Rampage II ist aber ne externe Soundkarte als Standart dabei, es gibt nichtmal ne Onboard


 
Ja geht mir nun auch so , ich kauf mir nun ne ASUS Xonar 

Ist ziemlich frustrierend , wollte mir erst nen Bluray Laufwerk anschaffen aber nun muss ne Soundkarte her 

hoffentlich ist die wenigstens besser als der OnBoard Ton

Bei dem Rampage ist glaube ich so eine Supreme FX oder so dabei fuer den PCIe x1


----------



## Joker_54 (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ja geht mir nun auch so , ich kauf mir nun ne ASUS Xonar
> 
> Ist ziemlich frustrierend , wollte mir erst nen Bluray Laufwerk anschaffen aber nun muss ne Soundkarte her
> 
> ...


 
Richtig, hab nur nie eingesehen so viel Geld für ne Soundkarte rauszuwerfen, meine Lautsprecher schaffen es eh nicht den Klang so gut rüberzubringen, als dass ich von der Mehrleistung was hätte. Da kann ich mir dann auch jede PCIe Soundkarte auf Ebay für nen 10er gönnen


----------



## Knogle (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Leider gibt es keine PCIe Soundkarte auf eBay fuer nen 10er  Sonst wuerde ich sie mir auch kaufen weil ich auch nicht viel Geld dafuer ausgeben moechte

Wird wohl deshalb so ne Xonar fuer 30 Euro


----------



## Joker_54 (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Leider gibt es keine PCIe Soundkarte auf eBay fuer nen 10er  Sonst wuerde ich sie mir auch kaufen weil ich auch nicht viel Geld dafuer ausgeben moechte
> 
> Wird wohl deshalb so ne Xonar fuer 30 Euro


 
Hast recht, ist PCI (ohne Express). Günstigste PCIe ist tatsächlich die ASUS SupremeFX für 16€


----------



## Knogle (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Hast recht, ist PCI (ohne Express). Günstigste PCIe ist tatsächlich die ASUS SupremeFX für 16€


 
Und die funktioneiren leider nur auf diesen komischen Brettern welche zu erwaehnt hast


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hänge immer noch an meinem Speicherproblem. Egal ob auf dem Rex II oder auf dem P6T6 WS, es wird Triple channel erkannt, 6GB in vielen Programmen auch angezeigt, aber Windows, BIOS, sogar memtest86 benutzen nur 2GB


----------



## Joker_54 (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich hänge immer noch an meinem Speicherproblem. Egal ob auf dem Rex II oder auf dem P6T6 WS, es wird Triple channel erkannt, 6GB in vielen Programmen auch angezeigt, aber Windows, BIOS, sogar memtest86 benutzen nur 2GB


 
XMP probiert? RAM Takt unter die nominale gelegt? Slots getauscht?
Das löst meistens viele Probleme


----------



## Knogle (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich hänge immer noch an meinem Speicherproblem. Egal ob auf dem Rex II oder auf dem P6T6 WS, es wird Triple channel erkannt, 6GB in vielen Programmen auch angezeigt, aber Windows, BIOS, sogar memtest86 benutzen nur 2GB


 
Wozu brauchst du ueberhaupt diesen uralt RAM?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was für Uralt-RAM? Ich weiß nicht ob dus mitbekommen hast, aber das sind Hypers. Wenn sie laufen, gibts auf X58 nichts besseres.
Ich konnte problemlos mit allen sticks bei 2000C7-8-7-24 1T @1,65V booten, wurde dann aber stutzig, als Windows nur 2GB nutzbaren RAM anzeigte und die Bandbreite in maxmem viel zu gering war.



> XMP probiert? RAM Takt unter die nominale gelegt? Slots getauscht?


Klar, mit Takt und Timings alles getestet, bis runter zu 1066C9, bei nichts werden alle erkannt. Gibt auch kein remap im BIOS, nichts. XMP bringt auch nix. 
Habe bereits jeden der Riegel in jedem der slots ausprobiert. Wie gesagt, ganz kaputt können sie nicht sein, CPU-Z erkennt sie definitiv, und booten kann ich ja auch damit. Nur BIOS und Windows erkennen die fehlenden 4GB nicht.

Andere sticks laufen aber ohne Probleme bei gleichen settings.

EDTI: Nach ganz vielen reboots werden jetzt wieder alle 6GB erkannt, dafür kann nichts mehr booten, nicht mal memtest oder knoppix, und Windows haut mir ein beeindruckendes repertoire an BSODs an den Kopf, von B3 über 7f ist alles dabei.
Ich hab jetzt keinen Bock mehr und geh mir ein paar Steaks in die Pfanne hauen, mal morgen weiterschauen.


----------



## Joker_54 (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Was für Uralt-RAM? Ich weiß nicht ob dus mitbekommen hast, aber das sind Hypers. Wenn sie laufen, gibts auf X58 nichts besseres.
> Ich konnte problemlos mit allen sticks bei 2000C7-8-7-24 1T @1,65V booten, wurde dann aber stutzig, als Windows nur 2GB nutzbaren RAM anzeigte und die Bandbreite in maxmem viel zu gering war.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Scheint mir auf den ersten Blick so, als hättest du 2 von den 3 Sticks teilweise gegrillt.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab garnix gegrillt, die Dinger kamen bei mir an, wurden genau einmal mit 1333C9@1,5V und genau einmal mit 2000C7@1,65V gestartet. Ich bin doch nicht 2V-DDR3-Knogle 
Erklärt für mich eher, wieso der Vorbesitzer so günstig Hypers verkauft hat


----------



## Knogle (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich hab garnix gegrillt, die Dinger kamen bei mir an, wurden genau einmal mit 1333C9@1,5V und genau einmal mit 2000C7@1,65V gestartet. Ich bin doch nicht 2V-DDR3-Knogle
> Erklärt für mich eher, wieso der Vorbesitzer so günstig Hypers verkauft hat


 
Die Kingston HyperX welche bei mir auf 2,1V liefen gingen sogar auf 2100Mhz 

Habe dafuer aber heute ausversehen eine CPU gegrillt  Die Notabschaltung ging wohl nicht  

Mein Strommessgeraet hat sogar 800W angezeigt obwohl es nur ein 500W NT war 

Sockel ist auch geschmolzen zumindest die Kunststoff Teile


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sehr hübsch   Wenn Mindfactory endlich mein Z97-System liefert (keine Angst, nur für Speichertests, Hauptsystem bleibt X5650), kann ich wengistens probieren, ob das Problem X58 exklusiv bzw. nur bei den 1366-boards von asus auftritt, oder ob die Riegel wirklich kaputt sind.
Naja, ich hab hier noch 8 Riegel PSC-x, dann guck ich halt die Tage mal, wie viele davon 2100C8 hinkriegen  Aber an gute Hypers kommen sie halt nicht ran...


----------



## Knogle (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch   Wenn Mindfactory endlich mein Z97-System liefert (keine Angst, nur für Speichertests, Hauptsystem bleibt X5650), kann ich wengistens probieren, ob das Problem X58 exklusiv bzw. nur bei den 1366-boards von asus auftritt, oder ob die Riegel wirklich kaputt sind.
> Naja, ich hab hier noch 8 Riegel PSC-x, dann guck ich halt die Tage mal, wie viele davon 2100C8 hinkriegen  Aber an gute Hypers kommen sie halt nicht ran...


 
Ich wusst Anfangs nicht das die so schwarz werden koennen die CPUs 


Ohhh okay  Welche CPU fuer das Z97? Biste zufrieden mti dem X5650?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab mir den Pentium G3258 Anniversary Edition bestellt, 2 Kerne mit freiem Multi und die meisten IMCs sind auf i7-Niveau 

Der X5650 hat mich bisher noch nicht enttäuscht, bei 4,4GHz konnte er die R9 290 in 1440p immer gut auslasten. Und bei den meisten Spielen, die ich so spiele, vermutlich besser als ein neuerer Vierkerner.


----------



## Schrotti (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den Pentium G3258 Anniversary Edition bestellt, 2 Kerne mit freiem Multi und die meisten IMCs sind auf i7-Niveau


 
Ich habe den kleinen im Zweitsys und bin total hin und weg.

Absolut geil die CPU und das für nur 55€ (habe ich damals bezahlt).

Extrem wichtig ist ein guter Kühler denn der kleine heizt gut.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab mir den auch für den Spaßfaktor gekauft  Kommt bei mir unter Wasser.


----------



## iGameKudan (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich könnte dir die Eier abreißen Knogle, ich kann mir aktuell den X5650 nicht leisten und du machst einen kaputt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. September 2014)

Igame das ist leider das Leben.
Mir gehts da ähnlich aber nunja, es gibt ja noch welche und die Preise steigen nicht mehr.


----------



## Knogle (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir die Eier abreißen Knogle, ich kann mir aktuell den X5650 nicht leisten und du machst einen kaputt.


 
Keine  Sorge  Das war nur ne Sockel 775 cpu
Spannung war wohl zu hoch

Hier mein MaxMem

Mein System braucht nurnoch 35W wegen meiner Graka




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8ykrid (7. September 2014)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir die Eier abreißen Knogle, ich kann mir aktuell den X5650 nicht leisten und du machst einen kaputt.


 *Hier gibt es die Xeon X5650 recht günstig*

Hab mir da 2 bestellt. Für 97€/Stk aus Deutschland konnt ich dann doch nicht wiederstehen.



Knogle schrieb:


> @ 8kryid: Hier hat jemand 4,5Ghz UCLK gepostet  reicht dir das nicht?


 Wo?Ich habe keinen Post gesehen! 

Von dir auch nicht. Und prime/Linx oder sonstwas stabil ebenfalls nicht. Also wo?

Ich habe da dann auch mal nebenbei gebencht. Sind aber derzeit nur 12 GB RAM(1066er RAM eigentlich) verbaut. Ist aber ein stabiles System. Also kein Bench Setup. Bin da gerade am basteln... . Urlaub und so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist nun 2 Monate her


----------



## 8ykrid (7. September 2014)

Ich habe da dann auch mal nebenbei gebencht. Sind aber derzeit nur 12 GB  RAM verbaut. Bin da gerade am basteln... . Urlaub und so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Knogle schrieb:


> Das ist nun 2 Monate her


 
NA und?


----------



## Knogle (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



8ykrid schrieb:


> NA und?


Dann such die 200 Seiten durch , iwo hat es jemand gepostet

Und 2100Mhz RAM Takt sind auch laut Intel drin


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn es egal ist, dass die posts alt sind, dann schalte ich mich halt mal dazu, aber nicht hinterher beschweren 


> Du wirst fast keinen finden mit 2000Ram finden mit 4000 uncore. Das ist  Fakt. Auch wirst du auf irgendwelchen Bord keinen 4200 uncore finden  egal wie hoch der speichert finden. Das geht schlicht nicht. Des wegen  antwortet der gute nämlich nicht auf die frage nach dem Post mit der  nachfrage zum 4200 uncore. Genauso wie auf die 120PCie Takt. Wobei das  eventuell kurzfristig ginge. Jedoch nicht stabil und nicht mit Lukü. Da  kann man noch so liken.
> 
> Zu früher sage ich mal nix. Das gilt nach wie vor.


Ach, ist das so, dann müssen meine beiden CPUs bei 4GHz uncore und 2GHz Speichertakt wohl Einbildung gewesen sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau wie das hier, mit 4,2GHz Uncore und 2100C8 auf dem RAM:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man wird halt alt, was 

EDIT:


> Begreift du es nicht oder was? DeR UNCORE ist MINDESTENS doppelt so wie der speichertakt.


Das war bei Nehalem wahr, da musste uncore 2xRAM sein, bei Westmere dagegen gehen auch weniger, bis runter zu 1,5xRAM. Wurde eingeführt, um die 32nm-Architektur nicht durch zu hohe Vtt-Spannungen zu belasten, die für den hohen Uncore nötig wären.


----------



## 8ykrid (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hey jetz mal ehrlich. Ich hab damals die technischen Paper durchgekaut. Die MemController sind von Intel nicht bis 2100 Mhz spezifiziert.

So jetzt reichts nämlich so langsam mit deiner Märchenstunde.

Hier ist der höchste validierte Takt für einen Core i7 980X in hwbot. 
Hier  SuperPi 1M Schnellste Zeit.

Hier kannst dir alle Ergebnisse ansehen.

*Alles unter flüssigen Stickstoff*. 


Edith



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ach, ist das so, dann müssen meine beiden CPUs bei 4GHz uncore und 2GHz Speichertakt wohl Einbildung gewesen sein:


 3 Durchläufe bei LinX... ohne Speicherbutton auf "all". und den 2ten Durchlauf 3 Minuten an. Alles Klar.



			
				hwLuxx schrieb:
			
		

> LinX Errors, Freeze oder BS:
> 
> ...innerhalb von 5 Minuten ist es die VCore und ggf. Unterspannungen der CPU.
> ...innerhalb von 15-20 Minuten ist es zu wenig NB/Speichercontroller Spannung.
> ...innerhalb von 60 Minuten ist es zu wenig VDimm.




Edith:

Ganz ehrlich?! Mir ist meine Zeit zu schade am Sonntag. Viel Spass noch.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mach mal bitte die Augen auf. Da waren drei screens, nicht nur einer.  Schau dir alles an was ich dir poste, sonst muss ich nicht mit dir  diskutieren.
Und hier extra für dich 4,2GHz Uncore und 2GHz RAM, bitte sehr: 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn LinX nach drei Durchläufen nicht anspringt, dann tut es das auch nach 50 nicht. 

Bei  den Ergebnissen aus dem Bot ging es um den absolut höchsten  CPU-Takt,  und dafür wurden selbstverständlich Abstriche beim RAM und  beim Uncore  gemacht.
Natürlich wurden schon viel höhere Speichertaktraten unter Sockel 1366  erreicht, aber es ist wirklich schwierig, mehr als 2000MHz zum Laufen zu  kriegen, da hast du recht.


Dass Knogle gerne etwas übertreibt (5GHz stabil, sicher nicht) ist durchaus bekannt   Aber vieles, was er sagt, stimmt durchaus. Ich kann dir garantieren,  wenn du etwas OC-Erfahrung hast, sind 4GHz uncore und 2GHz RAM sehr  einfach 24/7 stabil zu kriegen.


EDIT: bei dem Test mit LinX über den du dich beschwert hast, ging es  darum die Effizient von 45 und 32nm zu vergleichen (oh Wunder, ist  gleich), sonst hätte ich schon länger laufen lassen. Aber das  X5650-System ist nunmal mein Hauptsystem, das benutze ich auch zum  Arbeiten und zocken, daher hab ich da wenig Lust 24h Benchmarks laufen  zu lassen.
EDIT2: Hast also keine haltbaren Argumente mehr und  ergreifst die Flucht. Auf das, was ich schreibe, gehst du nicht mal im  Ansatz ein, sehr nett. Dann eben nicht, noch ein schönes Wochenende.
Achja, und wenn du schon mti dem bot kommst, benutz ihn richtig. Das hier ist vom Speichertakt her das höchste, was mit nem 980X erreicht wurde. 3200MHz. Natürlich nicht stabil, aber hat mit der Diskussion hier genausoviel zu tun wie Rekordversuche, bei denen es nicht im geringsten um Speichertakt ging 

PS: Heute ist Sonntag.


----------



## synergon (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

crossfirex 2x290 wird mit 1366er sockel nicht laufen oder?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wieso, was spricht denn deiner Meinung nach dagegen? Der X58 ist sowohl für SLI, als auch für Crossfire spezifiziert und war wegen seiner vielen Lanes eine sehr beleibte Plattform für solche Spielereien 
Was ein bisschen Leistung frisst, ist PCIe 2.0 statt 3.0. Aber da du bei Sockel 1150 dafür nur PCIe 3.0 x8/x8 statt PCIe 2.0 x16/x16 hättest, nimmt sich das denke ich nicht viel.


----------



## Knogle (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Wieso, was spricht denn deiner Meinung nach dagegen? Der X58 ist sowohl für SLI, als auch für Crossfire spezifiziert und war wegen seiner vielen Lanes eine sehr beleibte Plattform für solche Spielereien
> Was ein bisschen Leistung frisst, ist PCIe 2.0 statt 3.0. Aber da du bei Sockel 1150 dafür nur PCIe 3.0 x8/x8 statt PCIe 2.0 x16/x16 hättest, nimmt sich das denke ich nicht viel.


 
Sonst kann man auch den PCIe Takt hochschrauben 

118 PCIe laeuft bei mir auch schon seit bestimmt nem Jahr stabil bei dem P6X58D-E Rev.2.0 aber bei dem Rev1.0 steigt der LAN Controller immer aus bei hohem PCIe Takt


----------



## 8ykrid (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> 1. Mach mal bitte die Augen auf. Da waren drei screens, nicht nur einer.  Schau dir alles an was ich dir poste, sonst muss ich nicht mit dir  diskutieren.
> 
> 2. Wenn LinX nach drei Durchläufen nicht anspringt, dann tut es das auch nach 50 nicht
> 
> ...


 1.Lern du mal lesen und schaue dir deine Posts an. Ich hab schon gesehen das es drei sind. Du kannst nur deine Bilder nicht meinen Posts zuordnen. 
2. ja klar...weil du das sagst. Des wegen gibt es seit Jahren im LUXX dieses* to do*... . da glaub ich doch lieber dem Luxx.

3. Ach echt? Ging es da wirklich um den höchsten TAkt...ehrlich? Wätre ich jetzt ohne deinen Hinweis nicht drauf gekommen! DAnke. Unfassbar.

Sind wirklich viel höhere  Takte erreicht worden? Zum Beispiel dieser hier von Nanok? 290 mhzclock rate! 
Nur sollte man doch erwähnen das diese Boards extreme voltmods hatten. Das diese Takte mit sehr viel Spannung erkauft worden sind!

4.Ist mir völlig Schnuppe dein Effizientsvergleich, stand nie zur Debatte. 

Solange  ich keinen kompletten Durchlauf sehe glaub ich es nicht. Dazu bitte noch AIDA laufen lassen. Die Spannungen interressieren mich auch! nicht das du mal 1,4V anlegts für einen Bench. Ich rede hier die ganze Zeit von *alltagstauglich*.


5. Stimmt heute ist Sonntag

Nimm es bitte nicht persönlich. Aber es nervt.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> 1.Lern du mal lesen und schaue dir deine Posts an. Ich hab schon gesehen  das es drei sind. Du kannst nur deine Bilder nicht meinen Posts  zuordnen.


Du hast behauptet, 4GHz Uncore und 2GHz RAM-Takt gibt es nicht. Das habe ich damit widerlegt, indem ich screens von zwei meiner Systeme gepostet habe, bei denen es sehr wohl ging. Was war daran falsch zugeordnet?



> 2. ja klar...weil du das sagst. Des wegen gibt es seit Jahren im LUXX dieses* to do*... . da glaub ich doch lieber dem Luxx.


Ich spreche aus Jahrelanger Erfahrung, aber wenn du mir nicht glaubst, okay. Ich war grade lecker Essen und meinen Sonntag genießen, und habe währenddessen auf dem selben System LinX einfach weiterlaufen lassen.
Sind zwei Stunden Linx bei 4,2GHz Uncore und 2GHz RAM jetzt genug für dich, oder willst du mir einfach nicht glauben?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 3. Ach echt? Ging es da wirklich um den höchsten TAkt...ehrlich? Wätre  ich jetzt ohne deinen Hinweis nicht drauf gekommen! DAnke. Unfassbar.


Wenn du wusstest wie sinnlos das posten dieses Ergebnisses war, wieso hast du es dann gepostet? Hatte doch Null damit zu tun, ob 4GHz Uncore jetzt stabil sein kann oder nicht.



> 4.Ist mir völlig Schnuppe dein Effizientsvergleich, stand nie zur Debatte.


Damit habe ich nur ausdrücken wollen, dass diese Benchmarks zweckentfremdet und nicht extra auf deine individuellen besonderen Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten waren.


Okay, wo ist deine Grenze für Alltagstauglich? Ich gebe unter Wasser maximal 1,35Vcore, und bei 45nm maximal 1,5Vtt (auch wenn erwiesenermaßen mehr nicht schaden, 1,6V stehen beim Bloomfield in den specs für XMP), bei 32nm maximal 1,4Vtt und eher 1,3.
Ich lad mir jetzt sicher nicht noch Aida für dich runter, aber auf meinem screen siehst du auch alle Spannungen. Ich habe früher mal mit Multimeter kontrolliert, die meisten Spannungen liegen sogar niedriger als ausgelesen (bei der Vtt liegen knapp 0,05V weniger an).



> 5. Stimmt heute ist Sonntag


Konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen, sorry  

Was du glaube ich nicht ganz verstehst ist, dass ich dir nicht in allen Punkten widerspreche.
4,5GHz Uncore ist 24/7 unrealistisch. 4GHz aber nicht. Ebenso wie 2100MHz auf dem RAM im Alltag unrealistisch ist. 2GHz aber nicht.


----------



## Knogle (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat jemand von euch irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit Sockel 1567 gemacht? Also so von der Leistung pro Kern her?

Mir fehlt einzig das Mobo >.<


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Guck mal hier. Braucht für wprime 1024 @2,5GHz etwa so lange wie ein Westmere 6c/12ht bei knapp über 4GHz.


----------



## Knogle (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Guck mal hier. Braucht für wprime 1024 @2,5GHz etwa so lange wie ein Westmere 6c/12ht bei knapp über 4GHz.


 
Dann sind diese 6 Jahre alten Teile wohl immernoch stark  Bin gespannt ob ich sowas irgendwann auf 3Ghz oder so mit Strap kriege

Brauche dazu aber erstmal ein Board >.< die gibts ja kaum


----------



## iGameKudan (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

1,55V QPI-Spannung und 1,72V DRAM-Spannung... 

2GHz-RAM und 4GHz Uncore ist unrealistisch, denn die entsprechenden Spannungen liegen wirklich weit außerhalb der gesunden Zonen.


----------



## Knogle (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> 1,55V QPI-Spannung und 1,72V DRAM-Spannung...
> 
> 2GHz-RAM und 4GHz Uncore ist unrealistisch, denn die entsprechenden Spannungen liegen wirklich weit außerhalb der gesunden Zonen.


 
 Naja meine RAMs haben sogar 2,1V ueberlebt ohne Schaden und nix kaputt und das nach bestimmt 2 Wochen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. September 2014)

So ungesund sind 1,55v qpi/vtt und 1,72v dram nicht.
Gerade ram ist ja teils mit 1,85v spezifiziert, wenn er auf 2000MHz soll.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich wette mit dir, dass die meisten boards bei 1,65V schon auf über 1,7V overvolten, also mach dir nicht ins Hemd   Eingestellt waren auch nur 1,65V, der SMbus ist nur Hoffnungslos überlastet.
Und die CPU ist ein 45nm, wie gesagt liegen sogar 1,6V noch in den Spezifikationen. 

Davon abgesehen waren das 4,2GHz Uncore, da hab ich einfach mal vorsichtshalber mehr draufgepackt als nötig wäre.
Für 4GHz Uncore reichen auch 1,4Vtt, aber ich heize jetzt nicht nochmal zwei Stunden meine Bude. Sehe nicht ein, wieso ich hier immer der sein muss, der gute nachvollziehbare Benchmarks liefert, und keine Sau sonst hat Lust auch nur nen screenshot zu machen 


Kudan, Kudan... das System läuft bei mir seit ich es im Mai so aufgestellt habe bei über 4GHz Uncore. Es geht, also ist es realistisch. Logisch, oder?


----------



## iGameKudan (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja, mal sehen wie lange es so realistisch bleibt, 6 Monate is da garnix.

Und guter RAM schafft über 2133MHz mit 1,5V... 

@Knogle: Ich denk du hast einen RAM-Riegel fast geschrottet?


----------



## Knogle (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Naja, mal sehen wie lange es so realistisch bleibt, 6 Monate is da garnix.
> 
> Und guter RAM schafft über 2133MHz mit 1,5V...
> 
> @Knogle: Ich denk du hast einen RAM-Riegel fast geschrottet?


 
Ne , ich habe nur den RAM Kontroller der CPU fast geschrottet  Der funktioniret nicht mehr richtig

Ich denke wenn man bei so einer Kiste den BCLK um 2 erhoeht kann man schon viel reissen..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kudan, klar, aber nicht unter Sockel 1366. Ich schätze meine PSC-x werden unter Sockel 1050 auch auf 2600C8 kommen, mit der selben Spannung wie auf 1366 für 2000C8 (sobald mindfactory mein Z97-System liefert probier ich das gerne aus). Ist nunmal eine ganz andere Plattform. 
Sieh einfach mal ein wenn du geschlagen bist anstatt weiter rumzuheulen, es gibt keine Anhaltspunkte dafür, dass deine Aussage stimmt, bei meiner dagegen stichhaltige Benchmarks. Liefer erst mal selber was, bevor du weiter nur behauptest.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

knogle, wo hast du denn bitte diesen screnn einer monstermaschine her?
512GB Ram und 80c/160t ist ne ansage


----------



## Knogle (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> knogle, wo hast du denn bitte diesen screnn einer monstermaschine her?
> 512GB Ram und 80c/160t ist ne ansage


 
Die sollen mal Games fuer 160 Threads entwickeln  Da raeumt die Kiste dann ab

Gibt aber manche Games die eine unbegrenzte Anzahl an Threads nutzen angeblich

8 Westmere-EX 8 Kerner kriegste fuer 400 Euro

Wuerde gerne wissen was so ne Maschine in Truecrypt hat .. die Kerne haben ja alle AES Instruktion


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> knogle, wo hast du denn bitte diesen screnn einer monstermaschine her?
> 512GB Ram und 80c/160t ist ne ansage


 
Die Maschine gehört CLMNS von HWBot. Dhenzjhen hat auch immer so tolle Server


----------



## Knogle (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Die Maschine gehört CLMNS von HWBot. Dhenzjhen hat auch immer so tolle Server


 
Ich schaff mir sowas auch an  Dafuer muss aber mein 1366er weg :p

Kann man den clmns irgendwie kontaktieren?

Koennte jemand mir nen Angebot fuer nen Board fuer 1567 oder kompletten Server unter 1000 Euro raussuchen?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Leengil biete ab und zu was für S1567 an, war auch mal ein board dabei. Kannst ihn ja mal anschreiben, kommt aber aus Südkorea.
EDIT: Das günstigste wäre wohl zu versuchen einen R910 aufzubauen. Dieses board aus deinem alten Link sofern es noch lieferbar ist (das günstigere ist für Bladeserver. Ich nehme nicht an, dass du so ein Rack rumstehen hast). 
Das meiste an Risern und sonstigem Zubehör gibts hier.
Du wirst auf jeden Fall zum board einige memory riser, passende Speicher, power distribution board, mindestens ein passendes Netzteil, warscheinlich paar zusätzliche Kabel und Kühlkörper brauchen.
Außerdem entweder ne passende SAS-Backplane oder einen PCIe-controller. Netzwerkriser oder ne Netzwerkkarte, die damit läuft solltest du auch holen. 
Zusammengerechnet ist das nicht billig^^


----------



## Timberwo1f (8. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe mir auch einen Xeon X5650 für meine X58 Plattform bestellt.

Falls hier eine Liste kompatibler Mainboards geführt wird kann ich bestätigen, dass der X5650 auf dem Biostar TPower X58 mit dem letzten vom Hersteller zur Verfügung gestellten BIOS (IX58A226.BSP) nicht lauffähig ist. Mein Board verwehrt mir sogar das Booten (kein Beep) und ich stehe vor einem schwarzen Bildschirm.

Habe jetzt schon Biostar bezüglich eines angepassten BIOS angeschrieben aber wer weiß wann, da der Support wieder antwortet.

Mal sehen ob ein modifiziertes BIOS mit aktuellerem Mikrocode mehr Erfolg bringt. Habe einen neueren Mikrocode aus dem Asus P6T WS Professional dem aktuellsten BIOS für mein Board hinzugefügt.

Wenn man doch nicht immer die doppelte Arbeit hätte wenn es nicht funktioniert, wäre das ganze Vorhaben wohl deutlich angenehmer


----------



## Knogle (8. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Timberwo1f schrieb:


> Habe mir auch einen Xeon X5650 für meine X58 Plattform bestellt.
> 
> Falls hier eine Liste kompatibler Mainboards geführt wird kann ich bestätigen, dass der X5650 auf dem Biostar TPower X58 mit dem letzten vom Hersteller zur Verfügung gestellten BIOS (IX58A226.BSP) nicht lauffähig ist. Mein Board verwehrt mir sogar das Booten (kein Beep) und ich stehe vor einem schwarzen Bildschirm.
> 
> ...


 

Funktioniert es denn nun?


----------



## Timberwo1f (8. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wird erst von mir diese Woche getestet. Gerade ist das Wetter zu schön und die Motivation nicht vorhanden meinen 920er wieder aus zu bauen und bei einem Fehlschlag wieder ein zu bauen.

Im schlimmsten Fall muss ich mich wohl um ein neues Board bemühen was aber jetzt nicht mehr so einfach ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. September 2014)

Wichtig wäre halt, kompatibel mit 980x, dann funzt der x5650 ziehmlich sicher.

Edit:
timber, hab gerade n x58 vob msi im Zulauf, mal sehen ob ich des behalte


----------



## Knogle (8. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie kann ich den RAM schneller machen?

Das Ergebnis ist schwach , da ist ja DDR2 schneller


----------



## Stoffel01 (8. September 2014)

Wenn jemand noch ein x58 board loswerden möchte was einen hohen fsb packt würde ich Interesse haben. Dann pack ich mal die Kompressorkühlung drauf und schaue was geht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. September 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Wie kann ich den RAM schneller machen?
> 
> Das Ergebnis ist schwach , da ist ja DDR2 schneller



Was erwartest du be 1146MHz? Mach 1500 oder 1800 draus, dann kommt was bei rum.


----------



## Knogle (8. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Was erwartest du be 1146MHz? Mach 1500 oder 1800 draus, dann kommt was bei rum.


 
Wo steht da der RAM Takt???  Ist der RAM Takt NB Frequency? Die 1146mhz sind ja meine CPU weil die laeuft immer auf 1,1Ghz bei 1 Kern


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nein, der RAM-Takt steht logischerweise bei Memory, wo du heftige 556MHz anliegen hast. Respekt, dass das so langsam überhaupt geht... 

Du Troll


----------



## Knogle (8. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Nein, der RAM-Takt steht logischerweise bei Memory, wo du heftige 556MHz anliegen hast. Respekt, dass das so langsam überhaupt geht...
> 
> Du Troll


 
Mein System frisst aber nurnoch 35W unter Last  /e geht sogar noch niedriger bis 80Mhz oder so


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (8. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

35 Watt? Der Xeon unter Last??? wie denn das... So viel verbraucht mein phenom im idle ;D


----------



## Stoffel01 (8. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also mit meinem SDRam komm ich auf 150mhz...wobei ich ab dann crashes bekomme


----------



## Knogle (8. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> 35 Watt? Der Xeon unter Last??? wie denn das... So viel verbraucht mein phenom im idle ;D


 
Schau dir mein MaxMemm Bild an  Die Graka verbraucht wohl am meisten


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es gibt auf HWBot ein Achievement ("I starved while running Pi"), wenn man länger als 12 Stunden für einen run SuperPi 32m braucht. Übt ihr schon?


----------



## Knogle (8. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Es gibt auf HWBot ein Achievement ("I starved while running Pi"), wenn man länger als 12 Stunden für einen run SuperPi 32m braucht. Übt ihr schon?


 
Schafft man das mit nem Pentium I ?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Pentium I, AMD K6, alte Via,... solches Zeug schafft das  

Laut DHL kommt morgen endlich mein Z97-System, dann kann ich endlich mal direkt vergleichen, wie Speicher auf 1366 verglichen mit 1050 skaliert. Schade, dass die Hypers nicht gehen, die auf 1050 hätten mich mal interessiert.


----------



## Timberwo1f (8. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nicht schlecht denn der X58 Chipsatz braucht im Idle schon 13 Watt und unter Vollast 24 Watt. Selbst bei 13 Watt bleibt da nicht mehr allzu viel für den Prozessor übrig.

Aber eigentlich ist der Xeon ja zu schade um ihn auf so niedrigen Taktraten herum tümpeln zu lassen.


----------



## Scarface1975 (8. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So, hab jetzt endlich alle Komponenten zusammen:

Xeon 5650
ASUS X58 Sabertooth
8xCorsair XMS 3   1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 1.6V

Welche BIOS Einstellungen sollte ich jetzt vornehmen, damit sich der Takt so bei 3,5 bis 4 GHz einstellt ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. September 2014)

Also einen 2GB corsair würde ich gleich mal als Ersatz wegpacken, ansonsten, erst mal Standard aufbauen, dann Stabilität testen.


----------



## Scarface1975 (8. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

also Kiste rennt schon, RAM Riegel hab ich hier noch paar rumliegen, aber nun zu meiner Frage nach dem BIOS Einstellungen:

Womit soll ich anfangen ?


----------



## Knogle (8. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

BCLK 184 , CPU Voltage 1,32V UCLK 3,8Ghz , QPI/VTT oder QPI/DRAM Voltage auf 1,34V QPI Speed auf 7,2GT/s CPU Ratio auf 22 , Speedstep aus , CPU Clock Skew auf 600ps CPU Differential Amplitude auf 1000mV


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. September 2014)

Qpi/vtt so 1,25v, vcore cpu so 1,3v, ram so grob 1,54-1,56v, rest auf Standardwert festsetzen.

Damit müsstest du gob 3,8-4Ghz erreichen, Ramtakt erst mal ganz unten, danach testen, ob du 1400-1600 Ramtakt stabil bekommst.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Je nachdem wie erfahren im OC du bist entweder langsam von unten rantasten (erst BCLK, dann core, dann uncore, dann RAM austesten) oder die schnelle Methode: akzeptable settings einstellen, schauen ob es geht, wenn nicht Spannung erhöhen.
Trotzdem immer vorsichtig sein, wenn du die Limits nicht kennst. Immer nur ein Bauteil so hoch takten, dass es instabil werden kann, sonst hast du zu viele mögliche Fehlerquellen.


----------



## iGameKudan (8. September 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Qpi/vtt so 1,25v, vcore cpu so 1,3v, ram so grob 1,54-1,56v, rest auf Standardwert festsetzen.
> 
> Damit müsstest du gob 3,8-4Ghz erreichen, Ramtakt erst mal ganz unten, danach testen, ob du 1400-1600 Ramtakt stabil bekommst.



Zumindest mein Board will für über 170MHz über 1,315V - geht dann aber mit z.B. 1,335V bis deutlich über 210MHz.
RAM-Spannung @stock lassen wenn es reicht. RAM-OC würde ich vernachlässigen, denn die paar MHz machen den Kohl auch nicht fett - allgemein wie flotterer RAM.

Ob ich die 12h-HWBot-Challenge mit einem Sempron LE-1100 schaffe?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Eins meiner boards will für 220MHz BCLK genau 1,28Vqpi, das andere 1,31Vqpi. 
Und doch, RAM macht einiges aus. Grade wenn du für gaming deine Plattform so effizient pro Takt wie möglich machen willst. Ich glaube du unterschätzt RAM ein wenig 

Haha, wenn du das mit dem Sempron schaffst bist du sehr gut im untertakten, aber probiers mal


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. September 2014)

Dee le1100 ist doxh n am2 singlecore? Multi auf min und HT runter.


----------



## Stoffel01 (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die 12h mit nem 500Mhz P3 mit 66 fsb? also ca 250mhz?^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. September 2014)

Hatte der 500MHz p3 nicht nur 100MHz Fsb? Damit wärst du be 333MHz


----------



## Knogle (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Den Xeon kriege ich nicht tiefer als 900Mhz und Ram nur auf 100Mhz


----------



## Scarface1975 (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Zumindest mein Board will für über 170MHz über 1,315V - geht dann aber mit z.B. 1,335V bis deutlich über 210MHz.
> RAM-Spannung @stock lassen wenn es reicht. RAM-OC würde ich vernachlässigen, denn die paar MHz machen den Kohl auch nicht fett - allgemein wie flotterer RAM.
> 
> Ob ich die 12h-HWBot-Challenge mit einem Sempron LE-1100 schaffe?


 

Hmm, RAM hat angeblich 1,6 Volt, soll ich dass auch so einstellen ?


----------



## kmf (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habs jetzt geschafft, Prozzi läuft super geschmeidig mit 4Ghz bei grad mal 1,225V (Bios) im 759er EVGA Classi. War schon bissel Fummelei mit den Biossettings, bis das jetzige Ergebnis vorlag. Falls es interessiert kann ich Pics vom Bios reinstellen, aber ich glaub, das Classi ist mittlerweile so selten, dass das wohl unnötig ist. 4,2 und sogar 4,4 laufen auch, aber für letzteres muss ich dann gewaltig mehr Strom geben, damit das primestable wird. (1,475V) Das taugt nix in meinen Augen im Hinblick auf den Stromverbrauch und auch wegen der Abwärme, deshalb bleibts bei "nur" 4Ghz@1,225V. Ein brauchbarer Kompromiss wie ich finde.

Beim PCIe kann ich seltsamerweise nix anderes als 100 einstellen, schon bei läppischen 101 hab ich anschließend kein LAN mehr. Vielleicht auch nur eine Macke am Board? 
Den NV-Baustein (zuständig für die 3 PCIe-Lanes +16) hab ich per Zuweisung von 0,7V ausgeschaltet. Das hat einiges an OC-Erleichterung gebracht.

Alles in allem - ich bin jetzt zufrieden. Grad weils doch meine Lieblingskiste war (Lian Li-Tower mit dicker u. flüsterleiser Wakü) und jetzt auch wieder ist. 

Ärgern tue ich mich trotzdem ein wenig, weil ich mir grad erst vor ein paar Wochen einen Rechner mit aktuellen Komponenten neu aufgebaut hab, die Investition war total unnötig und somit ein Griff ins Klo. Ich rate jedem, der noch ein So1366-Brett benutzt, sich in den Staaten einen billigen Xeon zu ordern. Einfacher und günster kommt man nicht in fast ähnlich hohe Leistungsbereiche wie beispielsweise die eines i7 2700k bzw. eines i7 4790k.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das Problem mit dem PCIe hatte ich auf meinem E760er auch. Auf dem lief aber mein damaliger L5639 leider nicht, deswegen wurde es schweren Herzens ersetzt.




> Hmm, RAM hat angeblich 1,6 Volt, soll ich dass auch so einstellen ?


1,6V sind auf Sockel 1366 kein Problem. Solange du 24/7 nicht groß über 1,7V gehst, stört das weder den IMC noch den RAM. 

Ein paar Leute werden warscheinlich jammern "aber aber aber da steht doch max 1,65V im specsheet", aber es gibt auch nach all der Zeit keinerlei Hinweise darauf, dass 1,7V auch nur im geringsten schädlich für die CPU sind.


----------



## Knogle (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So meine ASUS Xonar DGX ist nun da weil sich die OnBoard Soundkarte verabschiedet hat , und nun steigt der LAN Controller aus  Also muss nun ne neue LAN Karte her >.< Dann kann ich aber immerhin den PCIe Takt hochziehen ohne das was aussteigt


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Freu dich nicht zu früh, der SATA-controller hängt auch noch am PCIe


----------



## bingo88 (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

War das der Rechner, bei dem du den PCIe schon mal hochgezogen hattest? Wenn Sound und LAN Eimer sind, würde ich mich allerdings nicht wundern, wenn noch mehr Komponenten den Löffel abgeben. Mir sind schon zwei Boards auf die Art gestorben - und die liefen auf Standard, also ohne OC. Hatten aber schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel (> 5).


----------



## Knogle (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> War das der Rechner, bei dem du den PCIe schon mal hochgezogen hattest?


 
Ich habe 2 Rechner wo der PCIe Takt auf 118 ist

Einem mit P6X58D-E Rev 2 und einem mit P6X58D-E Rev1

Bei dem mit der Rev 1 ist zuerst der Sound ausgestiegen , ist aber wohl normal bei diesen Realtek Dingern , und der Marvell Yukon LAN Controller funktioniert mal wieder nicht 

Bei dem Rev 2 Board laeuft alles stabil mit 118Mhz PCIe Takt seit 1 Jahr , bei dem anderen nichtmal 1 Monat lol

Habe schon daran gedacht meinen LSI 9211 8i RAID Controller mit diesem SSF Kabel fuer meine SATA Platten zu nutzen wenn man davon booten kann falls der SATA Controller aussteigt

PCI Takt habe ich angehoben auf 38Mhz

Bin aber echt zufrieden mit der ASUS Xonar DGX

Das P6X58D-E Rev 1 ist aus 2007


----------



## bingo88 (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Meine Realtek Onboard-Soundkarten halten alle noch und das sind teilweise echt olle Dinger dabei  Mit so einem Marvell-LAN Controllör hatte ich aber auch schon mal Probleme... Wie gesagt, mir sind bis jetzt zwei Boards nach und nach gestorben, das äußerte sich aber vor allem in zickigem Startverhalten und sporadischen Freezes. Bis dann eines Tages gar nichts mehr ging


----------



## Knogle (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Meine Realtek Onboard-Soundkarten halten alle noch und das sind teilweise echt olle Dinger dabei  Mit so einem Marvell-LAN Controllör hatte ich aber auch schon mal Probleme... Wie gesagt, mir sind bis jetzt zwei Boards nach und nach gestorben, das äußerte sich aber vor allem in zickigem Startverhalten und sporadischen Freezes. Bis dann eines Tages gar nichts mehr ging


 
Genau das habe ich auch mit den Freezes  Der BCLK kackt manchmal ohne Grund auf 90 ab im Betrieb und dann meldet Windoof BSOD MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION mit intelppm.sys als Ursache

Hier isn Schnaeppchen

ASUS P6X58D-E + Intel i7-920 + 4GB Mushkin DDR3-1600 Sockel 1366 Big Block OKAY 4719543176030 | eBay

Interessant ist auch : Mein LAN Controller sendet manchmal Daten auch wenn der PC selbst aus ist , also nicht stand by

Dann blinkt die Leuchte hinten bei dem LAN port und auch beim Router blinkt die LED O.o


----------



## Carsten-29 (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi Knogle, du als alter Pin Modder hast du vielleicht einen Plan vom 1366 Sockel? Also welcher Pin für was ist?
Habe nämlich noch ein ASRock bekommen bei dem ein Pin oberhalb abgebrochen ist. Das Board funktioniert allerdings.
Im moment jedenfalls auf standarttakt und auch stabil.


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

also ich hatte ihn auf BLCK 170 @ 3740 MHz ohne Probleme laufen...185 und 180 ging leider nicht, da kam ein netter blauer Hintergrund mit weissem Smiley von Windows...175 BLCK scheint das Maximimum zu sein bei mir @ 3850MHz, ohne weitere Änderungen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist sicher nicht das Ende, 200MHz BCLK sind immer drin, wenn das board keinen Schaden hat. Wie viel Vtt/Vqpi gibst du denn? Multi für Kerne, QPI, Uncore und Teiler und Timnigs für den RAM ordentlich angepasst, sodass du die als Fehlerquelle ausschließen kannst?


----------



## Knogle (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Weiss jemand wie ich den Marvell Yukon Lan Controller wieder zum laufen kriege?


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ist sicher nicht das Ende, 200MHz BCLK sind immer drin, wenn das board keinen Schaden hat. Wie viel Vtt/Vqpi gibst du denn? Multi für Kerne, QPI, Uncore und Teiler und Timnigs für den RAM ordentlich angepasst, sodass du die als Fehlerquelle ausschließen kannst?


 

Ich habe alles komplett auf Standard gestellt bevor ich die Cpu eingebaut habe und dann nur den BLCK auf 170 angehoben...Wie gesagt gingen so die 185 und 180 nicht...175 scheinen stabil zu laufen


----------



## Knogle (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was fuer ein Ergebniss ist bei MaxMemm gut fuer ein 1366er System mit 3 Riegel im Triple Channel?


----------



## Timberwo1f (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So heute den X5650 in mein TPower X58 mit dem modifizierten BIOS, wo ich den aktuellsten Microcode von Intel für die Westmere Hexacores, welchen ich aus dem BIOS des Asus Sabertooth extrahiert habe, eingebaut. Leider war das Ergebnis ernüchternd und das board verweigerte mir wieder mit dem X5650 zu booten.

Nach genauerem Betrachten des Biostar BIOS und den darin enthaltenen Microcode Einträgen fehlen die für alle Prozessoren mit der CPUID: 206C2
CPUID database

Es sind nur welche mit der CPUID: 206C0 und 206C1 vorhanden.
CPUID database

Wird wohl zu aller Wahrscheinlichkeit auf ein neues Board hinaus laufen.


----------



## Knogle (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannste mal dein BIOS hochladen?


----------



## Timberwo1f (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wahrscheinlich beide oder? Original und das modifizierte. Die BIOS Dateien kommen als .BSP können aber einfach in .ROM umbenannt werden um sie mit dem MMTOOL zu editieren.

Original
IX58A226.BSP

Modifiziert
IX58A226MOD.BSP

Spender
SABERTOOTH-X58-ASUS-1402.ROM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. September 2014)

Gester kamen weitere Samsung M393b5273dh0-yh9, endlich tripple channel im xeon-Sys.


----------



## Scarface1975 (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So, hab gestern mal erste test mit dem 5650 gemacht:

BCLK 180 läuft stabil auf 1.272Volt und 60° (Scythe Mugen 4)
mit BCLK 184 muss ich die Spannung auf 1.32 Volt erhöhen und die Temperaturen steigen direkt mal auf 70°

komplexer Renderjob hat mit dem i7 920 6 Stunden gedauert, mit dem Xeon nur noch 2  

heute werde ich mich mal mit dem Uncore und dem RAM beschäftigen, jemand tipps für mich ?

Corsair XMS3 1600  9-9-9-24  1.6V    XMP1.2

edit: für das X58 Sabertooth gibt es nur das Intel extreme tuning utility, was bei mir leider nur einen BSOD erzeugt, kennt jemand eine Alternative, die auf dem Board läuft ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. September 2014)

Was willst du denn machen? Oc, rameinstellung... Geht über bios


----------



## Scarface1975 (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

würde halt gerne OC Profile erstellen, die ich aus dem Windows heraus aufrufen kann, je nach Bedarf


----------



## Knogle (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Geht leider nicht


----------



## Scarface1975 (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

schade 

was ist eigentlich besser, Multi runter und BCLK rauf oder eher niedriger BCLK ?


----------



## iGameKudan (10. September 2014)

Höherer BCLK solange sich die QPI/VTT-Voltage in Grenzen (1,35V) hält.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

der bclk ist total egal, ob du 165mhz bclk hast und 4ghz erreichst oder gar 200 Mhz bclk.

interessant wirds nur, wenn du auf diese weise den ram höher bekommst, also z.b 178 mhz bclk statt 166 bei gleicher cpu-taktung....


----------



## Scarface1975 (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

genau das hab ich auch gemacht:

BCLK auf 200
Multi auf 20
vCore geht jetzt mit 1.285 Volt
Qpi mit 7.2 GT/s
Qpi/vtt auf 1.23 Volt
DRam läuft jetzt auf 1600 MHz
UCLK auf 3200 MHz


----------



## Knogle (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mach UCLK auf 3600 oder 3800


----------



## Scarface1975 (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

UCLK auf 3600: Windows bringt beim hochfahren BSOD
UCLK auf 3800: POST bringt seltsame Meldungen, will anscheinend plötzlich von CD Booten ?


----------



## Knogle (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

QPI/VTT auf 1,3V hoch


----------



## iGameKudan (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein Board hat die geile Eigenschaft, ab 175MHz oder so will das Board mindestens 1,335V, dann gehen allerdings gleich 214MHz ohne weitere Spannungserhöhung stabil (darüber spielen meine USB-Geräte dann Jahrmarktbeleuchtung.... ). Die 4047MHz (213*19) waren zwar nicht stabil, allerdings vermute ich dass ich eher mit der VCore zu geizig bin.


----------



## Knogle (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dein Xeon ist also nun auch da?


----------



## iGameKudan (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Meiner? Ne, i7 920. 

Vermutlich werde ich den Xeon zugunsten von HW-E überspringen. 

Der Verbrauch meines System in mit dem i7 920 @3990MHz @1,328V, der PoV/TGT GTX580 3GB @900/1800/2200MHz (Accelero Xtreme IV), 3 7200er-Platten und dem Rest liegt in BF4 bei "nur" 527W - gemessen mit einem EKM265 Energiekostenmessgerät. Weniger als ich erwartet habe. 

Der Leerlaufverbrauch beträgt 140W.


----------



## Scarface1975 (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

auch mit 1,3 Volt QPI/vtt ist Sendepause, sobald ich am UCLK drehe.
Da kommen die wildesten Verhaltensweisen hoch. Kein Boot - freezes - BSOD - blinkender Cursor usw.


----------



## iGameKudan (10. September 2014)

Geb schrittweise bis max. 1,35V drauf.


----------



## VikingGe (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Der Verbrauch meines System [...] liegt in BF4 bei "nur" 527W [...] Der Leerlaufverbrauch beträgt 140W.


 ja, die alte Plattform - da sage noch jemand, AMD-Rechner seien Stromfresser. Die Werte schaffe ich nichtmal mit Bildschirm+Router+Modem+Raspberry Pi+Radiowecker, nicht ansatzweise. 

Gleiches gilt zwar wohl auch für die Frameraten, aber das ignorieren wir an dieser Stelle mal, hrhr.


----------



## Scarface1975 (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

na, ich lass mal - bin eigentlich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden, hab mir nur bisschen mehr als 872 Cinebench Punkte erhofft


----------



## Joker_54 (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So, habe nun auch meinen Xeon eingebaut und er läuft soweit auch, ABER: Immer wenn ich am Bios vom Rampage II Extreme spiele und er nicht mehr Bootet, dann löscht er auch meine kompletten BIOS Einstellungen. Hat da jemand was dagegen?


----------



## iGameKudan (10. September 2014)

VikingGe schrieb:


> ja, die alte Plattform - da sage noch jemand, AMD-Rechner seien Stromfresser. Die Werte schaffe ich nichtmal mit Bildschirm+Router+Modem+Raspberry Pi+Radiowecker, nicht ansatzweise.
> 
> Gleiches gilt zwar wohl auch für die Frameraten, aber das ignorieren wir an dieser Stelle mal, hrhr.



Mir ist der Verbrauch wumpe, ich mache damit deutlich dass AMD-CPUs auf Dauer eben nicht billiger sind. 
Zumal damalige AMD-CPUs auch nicht sparsamer waren, dabei wesentlich langsamer.


Benchmarks von dem i7 @4GHz gegen nen FX8320 würden mich ja auch mal interessieren, ich behaupte mal fast dass sich beide CPUs nix geben.


----------



## Knogle (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> So, habe nun auch meinen Xeon eingebaut und er läuft soweit auch, ABER: Immer wenn ich am Bios vom Rampage II Extreme spiele und er nicht mehr Bootet, dann löscht er auch meine kompletten BIOS Einstellungen. Hat da jemand was dagegen?


 
Selbe Problem beim p6x58d-e


----------



## Joker_54 (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Selbe Problem beim p6x58d-e


 
Hmm schade.
Gibts beim Xeon eigentlich sowas wie Stromspar Modi? Der läuft bei mir mit allen Kernen immer voll, auch wenn nur 1 Kern belastet wird 
Ich meine die Stromrechnung muss ja nicht wieder gleich um 100€ steigen


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> So, habe nun auch meinen Xeon eingebaut und er läuft soweit auch, ABER: Immer wenn ich am Bios vom Rampage II Extreme spiele und er nicht mehr Bootet, dann löscht er auch meine kompletten BIOS Einstellungen. Hat da jemand was dagegen?



Hm, ich habe ja auch gespielt, aber wenn es nicht mehr ging/er nicht mehr durchstarten wollte kam noch ein blauer Bildschirm mit nem Smiley (Windows 8.1 64) und als ich im Bios war hatte er die zuletzt funktionierenden Settings drin 


Naja, er läuft jetzt @ mit 3850 MHz (BCLK 175) stabil mit 1.197-1.210 V ca. und wird selbst bei Spielen fast bis maxed out @ 4k nicht wärmer als 59 Grad...Ob so oder 4 GHz macht den Bock auch nicht mehr fett denke ich ^^


----------



## Apollon (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

habe dieses mainboard mit einem i7 920 als spiele knecht, spielen tue ich nur noch selten aber ich würde trotzdem gerne die cpu updaten wollte fragen ob der X5650auf meinem Mainboard passt:
ASRock > X58 Extreme3


falls das nicht ohne weiteres geht kann mir jemand ein bios bastelt von dem bios des großen bruders:
http://www.asrock.com/mb/intel/X58 Extreme6/index.de.asp?cat=CPU

???

wäre echt nett 
mfg
Apollon


----------



## Knogle (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Müsste laufen


----------



## Apollon (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

steht aber nicht in der cpu liste läuft der trotzdem?


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



PL4NBT3CH schrieb:


> Hm, ich habe ja auch gespielt, aber wenn es nicht mehr ging/er nicht mehr durchstarten wollte kam noch ein blauer Bildschirm mit nem Smiley (Windows 8.1 64) und als ich im Bios war hatte er die zuletzt funktionierenden Settings drin
> 
> 
> Naja, er läuft jetzt @ mit 3850 MHz (BCLK 175) stabil mit 1.197-1.210 V ca. und wird selbst bei Spielen fast bis maxed out @ 4k nicht wärmer als 59 Grad...Ob so oder 4 GHz macht den Bock auch nicht mehr fett denke ich ^^



Ok, war doch nicht ganz stabil bei der Spannung  Läuft jetzt wieder auf 3740 MHz, aber ich denke damit ist er auch kein limitierender Faktor...Mit der GPU komme ich auch so auf 99-100% Auslastung


----------



## Joker_54 (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann man was gegen die gekoppelte RAM Frequenz machen? Ab 1420Mhz bekomme ich nen BSOD 

EDIT: Liegt wahrscheinlich an der Speichergröße, dass ich die nicht so weit hoch bekomm, meine 3x2GB gehen bis fast 1500MHz


----------



## Scarface1975 (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

welchen RAM hast du denn ?


----------



## Knogle (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Kann man was gegen die gekoppelte RAM Frequenz machen? Ab 1420Mhz bekomme ich nen BSOD
> 
> EDIT: Liegt wahrscheinlich an der Speichergröße, dass ich die nicht so weit hoch bekomm, meine 3x2GB gehen bis fast 1500MHz


 
Hast du 3x 4GB Riegel ? oder 4x 4GB ?


----------



## Joker_54 (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Hast du 3x 4GB Riegel ? oder 4x 4GB ?


 
2x 8GB. Laufen zwar, werden "offiziell" aber nicht Unterstützt.
RAM hab ich den Corsair XMS3 1333Mhz


----------



## Knogle (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat jemand ein Haswell System zur Verfuegung mit non-K CPU? Theoretisch gibts da Wege die um einiges zu Uebertakten.. wenn sich jemand bereit erklaeren wuerde


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe leider nur den G3258, der hat sowieso offenen Multi. Aber frag mal bei True Monkey nach, Herr Super Mario hat schon unzählige non-K bis an die Grenzen übertaktet 



> Kann man was gegen die gekoppelte RAM Frequenz machen? Ab 1420Mhz bekomme ich nen BSOD
> EDIT: Liegt wahrscheinlich an der Speichergröße, dass ich die nicht so weit hoch bekomm, meine 3x2GB gehen bis fast 1500MHz


Welche ICs hast du denn drauf? Screenshot vom PCB-Aufkleber inklusive der Versionsnummer sollte da klären können, ob es am RAM selbst oder an was anderem liegt. 
Ist aber durchaus warscheinlich, dass es an den Modulgrößen liegt, 3x4GB wären für dein Einsatzgebiet um einiges besser. Schon allein für Triple Channel.

Freie RAM-Teiler gibt es beim X58 leider nicht^^ Evtl ist aber auch einfach nur deine Vdimm oder deine Vqpi zu niedrig...


----------



## Knogle (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Habe leider nur den G3258, der hat sowieso offenen Multi. Aber frag mal bei True Monkey nach, Herr Super Mario hat schon unzählige non-K bis an die Grenzen übertaktet
> 
> 
> Welche ICs hast du denn drauf? Screenshot vom PCB-Aufkleber inklusive der Versionsnummer sollte da klären können, ob es am RAM selbst oder an was anderem liegt.
> ...


 
Naja , habe herausgefunden das viele Consumer Boards fuer Heizwell die Moeglichkeit bieten mit Strap zu OCn , jedoch nur mit Pinmod am Taktgeber oder RWEverything via SMBus

So bleiben PCIe Takt und die anderen unberuehrt , so koennte man genau so OCn wie auf 2011 

Muesste auch beim Pentium G3258 gehen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich kann die straps einfach im BIOS auswählen, aber kann natürlich dran liegen, dass der Pentium praktisch ein K ist.


----------



## Knogle (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannste mal  nen block dump deines Taktgebers erstellen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nö, ich bin in Bayern und das board ist in Bawü. Ziehe grade Stück für Stück um


----------



## Apollon (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

kann mir keiner sagen ob die cpu laufen wird? und wo bezieht ma sie momentan am günstigsten?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Man  man man, Händler gibts 

Ersteiger ich ein Intel S3420GPV und bekomme ein Intel S3000AH geliefert, grummel.
Hatte mich erst noch gefreut, da der Lieferumfang einen SCSI Controller, n Kabel, und sogar ne CPU enthielt, aber als ich gemerkt hab, dass des nich 1156 sondern 775 Technik ist, war ich schon wieder n bissel sauer....


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apollon schrieb:


> kann mir keiner sagen ob die cpu laufen wird? und wo bezieht ma sie momentan am günstigsten?



Da das Mainboard mit den aktuellsten BIOS Versionen auch Sechskerner wie den W3690 (also auch Westmere) annimmt, würde es mich doch sehr wundern, wenn er einen X5650 nicht akzeptiert. Versprechen kann es keiner. Da hilft nur viel Google-Suche oder Probieren. Am günstigsten wohl nach wie vor in der Bucht. In den USA für etwa 70€ inkl. allem, ab und an gibt es auch welche aus Deutschland, für 80-90€.


----------



## Knogle (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der X5650 war der erste 6 Kerner den ich ueberhaupt hatte


----------



## Apollon (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hast du einen link zu den 70€ Dingern? gern auch als pm ich finde keine.

danke


Edit:
in meinem htpc werkelt eine 15€(ebay) Xeon X3210 G0 cpu diese stand auch  nicht auf der kompatibilitäts liste des ASrock Mainboard:
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/4Core1600Twins-P35/index.de.asp?cat=CPU

nur der Q6400(B3) ist da gelistet der ja nie erschienen ist und auch mehr verbraucht.

der  alte xeon wird exakt erkannt, ich gehe auch davon aus das der X5650auf  dem x58 Extreme 3 erkannt wird ich wollte aber trotzdem auf Nummer  sicher gehen.


----------



## Knogle (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Intel Xeon X5650 2.66 GHz Six-Core SLBV3 Processor (Grade A)

Preis ist gestiegen


----------



## Apollon (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

kommen da zollsteuern dazu?

edit:
hast du noch ne Empfehlung für ne PL GPU die zu der cpu passen würde? ich hab immer noch ne gtx 470 OC Edition drinnen...


----------



## Knogle (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hol dir ne gtx 560ti oder 760ti


----------



## Apollon (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

kann es auch ne nummer schneller sein als ne 760ti oder limitiert die cpu? eher nicht oder? und wie siehts mit zoll gebühren aus?

ich wollte mal BF 4 und watschdogs am pc testen und mit der ps4 Version vergleichen.


----------



## NuVirus (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hol dir ne R9 280 die hat 3GB Speicher und gibts ab 170€ außerdem großes OC Potenzial ist aktuell im Abverkauf zum Spottpreis seit Monaten und der Nachfolger ist zwar schon da aber nur 2GB und ca. gleich schnell (R9 285) und teurer.

Nvidia hat aktuell ein schlechtes PLV - nächste Woche kommen neue Karten aber wohl ab ca. 350-450€ zu haben.


----------



## Apollon (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

habe neben zwei passiven 3d tvs noch einen 120hz 3d Vision Monitor samt Brille daher würde ich lieber ne nvdia karte habe.


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apollon schrieb:


> kann es auch ne nummer schneller sein als ne 760ti oder limitiert die cpu?




Die CPU sollte je nach Takt so schnell nicht limitieren  Habe zwar nur ne 780er drin, aber ich glaube das die CPU auch ohne weiteres die großen befeuern kann


----------



## Apollon (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

 war eigentlich Ironie meinerseits, diese xeons sind echt ein Geheimtipp!


----------



## Aslinger (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Hol dir ne gtx 560ti oder 760ti


 
Würde ich nicht mehr hoeln, wenn jetzt die GTX 9780, 980 raus kommt. Und ~2GB Karten schon gar ned.


----------



## Cpt. Nugget (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So, nachdem ich jetzt die ersten 30 und die letzten 30 Seiten gelesen habe, den Mittelteil habe ich großzügig übersprungen, wie sehen eure Erfahrungen aus? Lohnt sich ein X5650 z.B. im Gegensatz zum 4790k (ich gebe es zu, primärer Einsatzzweck sind Spiele)? Gibt es schon Benchmarks zu einem Dual-CPU System?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. September 2014)

Dual Cpu lohnt zum Gaming null, der x5650 ist gegenüber dem 4790 in Games n bissel hintendran. Aber dafür in MT-Anwendungen vorn...
Zumindest mit oc.


----------



## Knogle (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Cpt. Nugget schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich jetzt die ersten 30 und die letzten 30 Seiten gelesen habe, den Mittelteil habe ich großzügig übersprungen, wie sehen eure Erfahrungen aus? Lohnt sich ein X5650 z.B. im Gegensatz zum 4790k (ich gebe es zu, primärer Einsatzzweck sind Spiele)? Gibt es schon Benchmarks zu einem Dual-CPU System?


 
Er entspricht eigentlich im grossen und ganzen einem i7 3930k 
Ja Benchmarks zu Dual CPU Systemen gibt es , jedoch sind die in Spielen nicht wirklich stark , ausser in Spielen die soviele Threads nutzen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. September 2014)

Knogle, selbst das nur bedingt, denn über beide cpus verteilen nur extrem wenige spiele überhaupt Threads, und dann könnte der thred meist noch per SMT von cpu 1 berechnet werden.


----------



## Knogle (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aber es gibt welche


----------



## Cpt. Nugget (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Er entspricht eigentlich im grossen und ganzen einem i7 3930k



Das ist doch mal eine Ansage, danke  Das zwei CPUs in Spielen wenig bringen hatte ich fast befürchtet.

Bleibt nur noch die Frage, wie schnell man den RAM betreiben kann. Was ich bisher öfter gelesen hatte war 2100, aber bei welcher Bestückung (da wird wohl 3x4 am meisten Sinn ergeben)?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

jupp, wobei bei tripple channel alles ab 1600 vollkommen ausreicht, denn der durchsatz bei 1600 tripple ist ja schon wie 2400 dual....

ramtakt ist daher massiv unwichtiger als bei haswell und co.


----------



## Knogle (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> jupp, wobei bei tripple channel alles ab 1600 vollkommen ausreicht, denn der durchsatz bei 1600 tripple ist ja schon wie 2400 dual....
> 
> ramtakt ist daher massiv unwichtiger als bei haswell und co.


 
Bei 2100 musste bei Haswell aber schon die 3000er DDR3 auspacken


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

und musst noch mal 50 MHz mehr raus kitzeln 

aber wozu, die bandbreite kann man in 99% eh nicht nutzen, und da wo die Bandbreite so wichtig wird, wird auch ein system mit dual-cpu und 2x tripple channel meist schon sinnig 


wirklich schneller wird wohl erst ddr4 mit höheren taktraten.


----------



## Knogle (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> und musst noch mal 50 MHz mehr raus kitzeln
> 
> aber wozu, die bandbreite kann man in 99% eh nicht nutzen, und da wo die Bandbreite so wichtig wird, wird auch ein system mit dual-cpu und 2x tripple channel meist schon sinnig
> 
> ...


 

Aber DDR4 laeuft auch nur mit 3000

Also 1366 wird so schnell nicht veralten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

noch, erwartet werden noch werte bis 4000 im nächsten frühjahr.

ddr3 war ja zu anfang auch nur gleichwertig zu ddr2, aber das wird sich schon noch ändern.
ddr3 hat auch erst mit 1600MHz richtig aufgedreht


----------



## Knogle (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> noch, erwartet werden noch werte bis 4000 im nächsten frühjahr.
> 
> ddr3 war ja zu anfang auch nur gleichwertig zu ddr2, aber das wird sich schon noch ändern.
> ddr3 hat auch erst mit 1600MHz richtig aufgedreht


 Bin gespannt ob man nen DDR3 auch auf 4000 kriegt  3200 sind ja drinnen mit den 3000er Dingern


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

kenne kein bord, dass das mitmachen würde, bzw. keine cpu


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Für kurze Rekordversuche waren schon 4000MHz mit DDR3 drin, stabil aber sicher nichts. 
Vor allem gehen die guten PSC, Samsung oder BBSE nur bis 2800MHz (etwas mehr geht sicher, aber dann fressen das die timings auf, das übliche Spiel), für alles drüber braucht man MFR oder CFR, und die sind dann trotz höherem Takt bedeutend langsamer.

Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass DDR4 noch ordentlich schneller werden wird. Als die ersten DDR3 auf den Markt kamen, waren die meisten davon 1333er, einige 1600er, mehr kam erst später. Jetzt sind wir an einem Punkt, wo auf aktuellen Plattformen 2400er das ist, was früher 1333er war 
Da wird bestimmt noch einiges auf uns zukommen (vor allem, wenn DDR4 auf die Plattformen mit Dualchannel kommt).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. September 2014)

Die ersten ddr3 waren noch 800 und 1066er


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

An 1066er kann ich mich noch erinnern, aber gab es tatsächlich 800er DDR3 außerhalb von Notebooks? Ist ja heftig 
Unter 1333 hat aber kaum jemand gekauft, 1066er DDR3 war ja eher wie 400er DDR2 zu kaufen, und wer machte das schon nachdem die Technik etabliert war.


----------



## Knogle (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also mein 1066er laeuft prima auf 2000Mhz bei 2,1V


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auf Sockel 775 kein Problem, bei 1366 würd ich mir da aber Sorgen um den IMC machen... kaputt wird er denke ich nicht dadurch, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass er schneller nur weniger Takt schafft als andere, die mit unter 1,8Vdimm betrieben wurden.
Wie viel schafft dein Uncore stabil?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. September 2014)

Also mein 1066er ecc schaffte 1470 über Stunden stabil bei prime.. Linx hab ich nicht getestet


----------



## Knogle (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Auf Sockel 775 kein Problem, bei 1366 würd ich mir da aber Sorgen um den IMC machen... kaputt wird er denke ich nicht dadurch, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass er schneller nur weniger Takt schafft als andere, die mit unter 1,8Vdimm betrieben wurden.
> Wie viel schafft dein Uncore stabil?


 
4,004Ghz


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei welcher Spannung, getestet unter LinX?  Ich müsste mal das Maximum für meinen X5650 ausloten. Blöderweise ist das meine Zockmaschine, daher hab ich keinen Bock die höher zu ziehen als nötig^^


----------



## Knogle (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

1,4V QPI , 2,1V DRAM und 1,35V CPU


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na das ist ja wirklich in Ordnung, Glückwunsch zu deinem guten IMC  Die halten wohl noch mehr aus, als vermutet


----------



## Knogle (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Laesste deine RAMs auch auf 2,1V laufen?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nein, mein RAM läuft bei 2000C7-9-8-24 1T@1,65V. Mehr Spannung bringt mir kaum Verbesserung und über 1,8V gehe ich trotzdem nicht, will nicht neu selektieren müssen


----------



## Knogle (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat es eigentlich jemand geschafft 4,3Ghz UCLK hinzukriegen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. September 2014)

Bestimmt nicht unter luft


----------



## Klutten (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Werbung für den Marktplatz gibt es nicht! Entsprechende Beiträge wurden ausgeblendet. Zur Info: Im Wiederholungsfall steht dann endgültig eine rote Karte an.


----------



## Knogle (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Nein, mein RAM läuft bei 2000C7-9-8-24 1T@1,65V. Mehr Spannung bringt mir kaum Verbesserung und über 1,8V gehe ich trotzdem nicht, will nicht neu selektieren müssen


 
Denkste dein RAM geht kaputt? 

Wieviel haelt DDR3 eigentlich aus?


----------



## Klutten (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es reicht so langsam! Auch wenn hier keiner gewillt ist die Regeln zu lesen, erinnere ich mal an 3.2 der Marktplatzregeln.



> Parallel laufende Verkäufe in anderen Foren müssen per direkter  Verlinkung genannt werden. Das parallele Anbieten von Waren auf reinen  gewerblichen Auktions- und Verkaufsportalen (Ebay, Ebay-Kleinanzeigen,  Amazon Market Place etc.), *sowie Verweise auf dort eingestellte, eigene  Ware, sind untersagt.*



Auch wenn eine dritte Person hier verlinkt, sind solche Werbungen unerwünscht.


----------



## Joker_54 (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was bringt mir eigentlich ein schnellerer QPI-Link Takt, wenn ich nur eine CPU benutze?
QPI ist derzeit auf 3250MHz, UCLK bekomme ich bei vernünftigen Spannungen nicht über 3.6GHz.
CPU läuft auf 4GHz (180 BCLK x 22 Multi)


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (13. September 2014)

VikingGe schrieb:


> ja, die alte Plattform - da sage noch jemand, AMD-Rechner seien Stromfresser. Die Werte schaffe ich nichtmal mit Bildschirm+Router+Modem+Raspberry Pi+Radiowecker, nicht ansatzweise.
> 
> Gleiches gilt zwar wohl auch für die Frameraten, aber das ignorieren wir an dieser Stelle mal, hrhr.



Was hat der den fuer grakas? Gtx 295 oder hd 4890? Oder wieso verbraucht die Kiste echte 600 Watt


----------



## Knogle (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> Was hat der den fuer grakas? Gtx 295 oder hd 4890? Oder wieso verbraucht die Kiste echte 600 Watt


 
Hab ne CPU gebruzelt  Magste sehn?


----------



## iGameKudan (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> Was hat der den fuer grakas? Gtx 295 oder hd 4890? Oder wieso verbraucht die Kiste echte 600 Watt


 
Eine auf 900/1800/2200MHz übertaktete PoV/TGT GeForce GTX580 3GB mit Accelero Xtreme IV. 
Im Idle taktet die sich aber auf 50,6/101/67,5MHz herunter und dürfte also nahezu nix verbrauchen. 

Der hohe Idle-Verbrauch liegt warscheinlich daran, dass die CPU im Idle mit 2530MHz bei um die 1,100V läuft... 

Habe übrigens etwa 4010MHz stabil bekommen - leider erst mit 1,36V. 210MHz BCLK mit 1,335V QPI-Spannung und 19er-Multi. QPI-Takt liegt bei etwa 3800MHz bzw. 7.6GT/s und der NB-Takt bei 3375MHz.
Wird jetzt dank dem Tausch der Lüfter des Megahalems (BeQuiet SilentWings Pure 120mm gegen gedrosselte 140mm-Lüfter meines Corsair 750D) nur leider "etwas" wärmer - Peak 94° statt 79°. 

Aber ich spiele ja nicht den ganzen Tag IntelBurnTest.


----------



## Knogle (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hasse die Rev 1 des P6X58D-E

Brauche da 1,34V um 4Ghz stabil zu bekommen beim X5650 , bei der Rev2 nur 1,26V >.< Absolute Fehlkonstruktion die Rev1


Geht QPI/DRAM Voltage auch auf CPU Temp?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2014)

Qpi ind dram führen definitiv zu Einfluss auf die Temperatur der CPU.


----------



## iGameKudan (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der i7 wurde mit 1,328V statt 1,36V und 210MHz BCLK resultierend in 3990MHz mit der aktuellen Lüfterkonstellation nur 84° warm.


----------



## oelkanne (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

uh Geheimtipp 

gibts überhaupt noch Menschen die S.1366 verkaufsbereit haben


----------



## iGameKudan (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn ich die Kohle für HW-E habe gerne.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kudan, ich glaub dein größtes Problem ist der Accelero. Ist ein toller Luftkühler, aber heizt das Gehäuse echt enorm. Deswegen hab ich meine R9 auch in die Wakü eingebunden^^



> gibts überhaupt noch Menschen die S.1366 verkaufsbereit haben


Ich behalte meine boards   Die sind das knappe und wertvolle, die CPUs werden verschleudert. Dadurch kann man sich auch schön was wirklich gutes selektieren


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. September 2014)

Jupp, quadcore ab 25€ plus vsk, da guckt selbst lga 775 preislich doof.

Aber fa die Bords rel. teuer sind/waren...
Die letzten Tage waren die Preise bei ebay aber niedrig.

Gestern hab ich mich fast in den Hintern gebissen, da ist ein asus rampage gene 2 für unter 40€ weg.


----------



## Knogle (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo stimmt , Preise gehen wieder runter


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

 auch weil die Tets zeigen, dass ein 5960X eben schon n sehr deutlichen vorsprung einfährt 
Klar ist das mit 7 Jahren Entwicklungsvorsprung und noch mal zwei kernen mehr als ein X5650 auch keine Kunst, aber das dürfte nun doch den ein oder anderen davon überzeugen, dass die "alte" Plattform langsam doch in Produktivumgebungen ausgemistet wird 

Mich freut es, denn 1st Gen i7/xeon auf i7-Basis sidn heute noch gut als Arbeits-Rechne rnutzbar und sparen mir geld beim Aufbau der IT-Struktur im neuen Haus.


----------



## Klutten (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Leistungstechnisch gehört man sicher nicht zum alten Eisen, aber der Stromverbrauch ist schon abnormal. Der Spielerechner, an dem ich gerade sitze, läuft ja auch noch mit einem i7 980X @4,5GHz nebst 2x Zotac 3GB GTX580 und verbraucht im Moment ~215 Watt ...beim Download von Diablo 3.  Beim Spielen pendele ich dann immer zwischen 500W - 600W. Würde ich den Rechner nicht nur an wenigen Tagen im Jahr nutzen, wäre ich bereits auf eine moderne Plattform umgestiegen. Im Alltag ist der Rechner viel zu kostspielig. Vom Lesen im Thread scheinen aber viele wohl noch bei den Eltern heimisch zu sein, die gar nicht wissen, was der Sprössling da aus der Steckdose saugt.


----------



## Knogle (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ein 1366er System kriegste aber durchaus unter 35W im Idle


----------



## Apfelkuchen (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Knogle dein auf zwei Kerne und 1,2GHz untertaktetes System zählt nicht 

Meine 1366-Systeme sind wirklich nur dann an, wenn ich damit arbeite oder zocke. Fürs surfen, Filme schauen etc. benutze ich einen Laptop oder neuerdings mein Z97-System mit Pentium AE.
Stimmt schon Klutten, bei dem Stromverbrauch wäre alles andere Unsinn.

Mich würde ein 5820K oder ein 4930K durchaus mal reizen, aber da ich das Zocksystem sowieso nur für hohe Last anhabe, wird das denke ich nicht so viel Strom einsparen, dass sich die Neuanschaffung lohnt.
Von der Leistung her wärs bei mir sowieso nur eine nette Spielerei, ich spiele in 1440p und oft mit 4K-downsampling, da ist die R9 290 auch mit dem X5650@4,4GHz voll ausgelastet.


----------



## Knogle (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Knogle dein auf zwei Kerne und 1,2GHz untertaktetes System zählt nicht
> 
> Meine 1366-Systeme sind wirklich nur dann an, wenn ich damit arbeite oder zocke. Fürs surfen, Filme schauen etc. benutze ich einen Laptop oder neuerdings mein Z97-System mit Pentium AE.
> Stimmt schon Klutten, bei dem Stromverbrauch wäre alles andere Unsinn.
> ...


 
Ne , 1,2Ghz bei 6 Kernen 

Bei 2,6Ghz Standardtakt verbraucht der mti C6 State im Idle aber auch nur 35W also die CPU selbst


----------



## iGameKudan (14. September 2014)

@Klutten: Ich weiß das sehr wohl, meine Mutter auch - weshalb ich auch jeden Monat 20€ für den Strom abdrücke. 

Wobei bei mir die 530W Lastverbrauch auch deutlich reduziert werden könnten - mein Netzteil hat nur 80Plus. :x

@Apfelkuchen: Mag sein und kann ich sogar nachvollziehen (die NB z.B. wird unter BF4-Last kuschelige 75Grad warm, vermutlich wegen der heißen Abluft der Backplate), aber eine Wakü ist finanziell nicht drin. Zumal ich "nur" ein Obsidian 750D habe - da passt höchstens ein 360er-/280er-Radiator in den Deckel.

Spätestens mit ner (geplanten) 2. 580 3GB wirds dann aber nötig sein - 2 580 3GB mit Custom-Luftkühler passen definitiv nicht auf mein Board.


----------



## Knogle (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Brauch ganz dringend Hilfe

Habe nun wieder meinen doofen EKL Brocken 2 und der macht wieder Probleme

Mein X5650 erreicht @4Ghz bei 1,29V VCore 98 Grad , und das obwohl ich den nun zum 12ten mal neu installiert habe den Kuehler

CPU habe ich auch gewechselt , habe nun eine welche sich mit weniger VCore zufrieden gibt , aber das wars auch

Ich weiss nicht was ich machen kann um die Temp runter zu kriegen weil lange wird meine CPU wohl nicht halten

Habe auch keinen Ersatzkuehler da , da ich dachte der Brocken 2 sei besser als der Brocken

Unter dem EKL Brocken habe ich @4,4Ghz bei 1,35V maximal 85 Grad unter Volllast

MfG


----------



## Joker_54 (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hast du andere Lüfter zum Testen da?
Oder einfach mal 2 in der Push-Pull Konfiguration draufschrauben.

Die Temps sind aber sehr hoch. Mein Macho macht 60°C @ 4GHz in Prime...


----------



## Knogle (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Push Pull Konfiguration?  Was isn das?
O.o so niedrig hatte ich die damals , aber mit der Zeit sind die gestiegen

Vielleicht ist die WLP oder so getrocknet aber beim Brocken 2 waren die immer so hoch hmmm..

Siehst du denn einen Fehler bei der Montage? Bilder angehaengt


----------



## Joker_54 (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sieht Push-Pull aus (HellBlau = Lüfter, Schwarz = Kühlblock, Pfeile = Airflow)

Fehler bei der Montage sehe ich so jetzt keine, vllt nicht fest genug angezogen?

Darauf solltest du achten: 
-Wenig WLP
-Anpressdruck (aber nicht zu viel)
-Ausreichend kühle! Luft
-Airflow und Hindernisse beachten

Ich hab mal ne Zeitlang die warme Luft vom Grakakühler auf die CPU gepustet, Temps waren jenseits von Gut und Böse


----------



## oelkanne (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Jo stimmt , Preise gehen wieder runter



ebay zeigte mir 200€ für nen MB


----------



## Knogle (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ja Push Pull hab ich bereits

WLP ist wenig drauf , aber auch nicht zu wenig

Anpressdruck muesste in Ordnung sein  , den Kuehler kann ich ein wenig bewegen , jedoch kriege ich den nicht fester dran , waere aber wohl gut wenns moeglich waere


----------



## Timberwo1f (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das mit der optionalem Wärmeleitpastenverteilung ist bei den direct touch Kühlern immer so eine Sache. Habe da auch massivst Problem mit meinem Xigmatek Thor's Hammer. 

Das beste Ergebnis habe ich erzielt indem ich den Kühler einmal  auf die CPU aufgepresst habe und anschließend wieder entfernt habe und erneut auf die geputzte Oberfläche des Heatspreaders mit etwas neuer WLP aufgesetzt habe.

Wandert nicht genug WLP in die kleinen Ritzen bei den direct touch Konstruktionen schißen die Temperaturen nur so in die Höhe da einfach zu wenig WLP für ausreichend Kontakt zwischen kühler und CPU vorhanden ist.

@Knogle
Ist dir schon was in meinem BIOS aufgefallen bezüglich des Microcodes?


Warte gerade wieder auf eine Antwort des Biostar Supports der sich absichtlich wohl ein bisschen dämlich anstellt da anscheinend nicht wirklich Interesse besteht mir zu helfen, vor allem wenn man sie mit Fragen bezüglich eines halb fertigen BIOS ihrerseits konfrontiert.


----------



## Knogle (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Timberwo1f schrieb:


> Das mit der optionalem Wärmeleitpastenverteilung ist bei den direct touch Kühlern immer so eine Sache. Habe da auch massivst Problem mit meinem Xigmatek Thor's Hammer.
> 
> Das beste Ergebnis habe ich erzielt indem ich den Kühler einmal  auf die CPU aufgepresst habe und anschließend wieder entfernt habe und erneut auf die geputzte Oberfläche des Heatspreaders mit etwas neuer WLP aufgesetzt habe.
> 
> ...


 Ja , aber wenn ich das BIOS editiere habe ich keine Moeglichkeit die BIOS Checksumme anzupassen 

Bringt es eventuell was wenn ich die Oberflaeche der Kontaktflaeche mit Schleifpapier bearbeite? Die sieht irgendwie komisch aus  ist total matt


----------



## Joker_54 (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ja , aber wenn ich das BIOS editiere habe ich keine Moeglichkeit die BIOS Checksumme anzupassen
> 
> Bringt es eventuell was wenn ich die Oberflaeche der Kontaktflaeche mit Schleifpapier bearbeite? Die sieht irgendwie komisch aus  ist total matt


 
Nein, bloß nicht, dabei machst du es eher kaputt. Polier die Oberfläche mit Alkohol/Benzi/Glasreiniger oder Nagellackentferner


----------



## Knogle (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Nein, bloß nicht, dabei machst du es eher kaputt. Polier die Oberfläche mit Alkohol/Benzi/Glasreiniger oder Nagellackentferner


 
Hab ich gemacht mit Ethanol und Butanol aber sieht immernoch schrecklich aus


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

wenn dass nicht hilft, max. zahnpasta oder polierpaste mit wasser und dann polieren,
mehr würd ich da nicht tun.


----------



## Timberwo1f (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit welchem Programm editierst du das BIOS?

Ich verwende das MMTOOL in der Version 3.22 aus dem amitool163. Beim abspeichern des modifizierten BIOS hatte ich jedoch keine Probleme mit der Checksumme.


Schliefen würde ich nur nass mit ganz feinem Schleifpapier vorausgesetzt die Oberfläche ist wirklich so uneben, dass dies nötig ist.


----------



## Knogle (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So , das Backplate war ein bisschen schief , vielleicht gehts nun besser

Bevor ich das Ding zusammenbaue moechte ich jedoch sichergehen ob das mit der WLP so i.o. ist

Das ist Graphit WLP , habe nun leider keine neue , weshalb ich das nun wieder so draufmachen muss


----------



## Timberwo1f (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Meiner Meinung nach hast du da deutlich zu viel WLP auf deinen Komponenten. Würde den Heatspreader mit einem apolarem Lösungsmittel sauber machen und anschließen den Tropfen WLP vom Kühler auf die CPU übertragen. Anschließend alles wieder zusammen bauen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

jupp, das ist zu viel, das isoliert mehr als es hilft.


----------



## Knogle (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> jupp, das ist zu viel, das isoliert mehr als es hilft.


 
Muss ich den Tropfen noch verstreichen oder reicht das wenn der Kuehler dann einfach drauf kommt?

Soll ich die WLP auf dem Kuehler lassen? Habe jetzt alles von der CPU weggemacht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ich würde es wie folgt machen:

mein säubern des Kühlers nur ein Taschentuch/Küchenstuch nutzen, die Ritzen nicht säubern.
Die CPU leicht abwischen, dann einen tropfen druf und Kühler montieren.

Ich verstreich zwar immer alles, aber ich hab da auch jahrzehte Erfahrung im verstreichen


----------



## Knogle (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Super-GAU  Reicht das?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

wenn der anpressdruck hat, müsste des reichen.
rummatschen ist normal nicht zweck der sache. zumal die wärme mittig entsteht, nicht am rand


----------



## Timberwo1f (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie ich schon vorher gesagt habe würde ich den Teil am Kühler lassen was jetzt aber nur bei Direct-touch aufgrund der dort auftretenden Rillen zwischen den Heatpipes so gehandhabt werden soll.

Nur auf die CPU dann noch einen kleinen Tropfen geben und dann den Kühler ohne viel hin und her Ruckeln oder Kippen festschrauben. Der Anpressdruck wir bei deiner Verschraubung eh durch die Federn an den Schrauben bestimmt also kannst du die Schrauben schon ordentlich fest ziehen damit die WLP auch schön an die Randbereiche wandert.


----------



## Knogle (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Doll  Nuin alles nach Vorschrift gemacht und immernoch 85 Grad 

Immerhin 10 Grad weniger als vorher

;/e: Nun wieder 95 Grad erreicht


----------



## Joker_54 (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Doll  Nuin alles nach Vorschrift gemacht und immernoch 85 Grad
> 
> Immerhin 10 Grad weniger als vorher
> 
> ;/e: Nun wieder 95 Grad erreicht


 
Stimmen die Temps denn oder ist die Diode defekt?


----------



## Knogle (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Stimmen die Temps denn oder ist die Diode defekt?


 
Keine Ahnung , die CPU taktet zumindest nicht runter

Die Luefter drehen aber alle auf


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. September 2014)

Die temps sind bei Luftkuehlung realistisch.


----------



## Knogle (15. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Morgen kommt meine Arctic WLP

Hatte sonst immer Graphit Masse fuer 80 Euro , mal schauen ob die WLP was taugt

Mit der Silikon WLP gestern war schon ein Alptraum


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Warum nimmst nicht die Gelid GC Extreme oder die MX4 ? 
Warum all die Experimente wenn man es doch einfach haben kann ?


----------



## PiEpS (15. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat eigentlich jemand von euch mal Stalker Lost Alpha ausprobiert? Bekommt ihr da auch nur so wenig Frames, der Xeon läuft aktuell auf 3,65 Ghz QPI liegt auch bei 3,65 Ghz, allerdings hab ich (noch) kein Tripple-Channel mir fehlt noch ein Modul, im Rechner werkelt außerdem eine 7970@1050Mhz Chip und wenn ich alles aufdreh bekomme ich am Anfang gerade mal nur 15 Frames.(Wenn man von der unterirdischen Höhle ins Freie läuft)  Entweder die Grafikkarte ist schlicht überfordert oder das Spiel ist mega krass CPU-limitiert.

Edit: wenn ich die Sun-Shadows rausnehm hab ich hohe 30er Frames, allerdings sieht das Spiel dann nur noch halb so gut aus. -.- Andere Änderungen bringen einfach mal nix.


----------



## Knogle (15. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die CPU limitiert da wohl weniger , es sei denn das Game nutzt nur einen Kern


----------



## PiEpS (15. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das Spiel nutzt wirklich nur ein Kern.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

das ist natürlich mumpitz beim 1366. Singlecore ist nicht die stärke

übrigens, mein 3. 1366 bord ist da  MSI x58 platinum.
morgen mal sehen ob das bord läuft wie es soll 
auf dem dr.mos kühler ist noch die schutzfolie drauf


----------



## Knogle (15. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



PiEpS schrieb:


> Das Spiel nutzt wirklich nur ein Kern.


 
Das ist dann doof  dann solltest du mindestens 4ghz haben


----------



## PiEpS (15. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab nur 1333er Ram und der schafft auch nicht viel mehr, bei 1450 Mhz ist Sense, anscheinend nicht der beste... Und wenn ich den Teiler runterdreh rennt er bei vllt 1200 Mhz@4Ghz(wenn überhaupt). Ist ja dann auch semioptimal bei Singlechannel oder? Bei 3,65Ghz rennt er mit seinen Spezifikationen a 1333 Mhz.

Was bringt eigentlich mehr beim Ram, schärfere Timings oder größere Mhz-Zahl?


----------



## iGameKudan (16. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hast du echt nur einen RAM-Riegel? 

Hauptsache CPU-Takt, danach ist der RAM wichtig.


----------



## PiEpS (16. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nee 2x4GB noch von meinem Phenom... Also lieber mehr MHZ auf den Ram und dafür schlechtere Timings?
Achja, noch ne Frage, hab den Muli auf 22 fest im Bios eingestellt, allerdings die P-States noch aktiviert. Mir fällt auf das der selten bis 22 geht, ist ja quasi der "Turbo-Multi" beim 5650, der im Normalfall nur von 2 Kernen genutzt wird, liegt der bei mir jetzt auf allen 6 Kernen an?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bis etwa 2000MHz RAM-Takt ist der Takt wichtiger, danach die timings. Bei mir war es übrigens so, dass ich erst bei hohem CPU-Takt (etwa ab 4GHz) überhaupt mehr als 1600MHz Ram-Takt stabil bekommen habe  
2000C9 ist bei mir flotter als 1600C6.
Achja, und ja, der 22er Multi geht dauerhaft auf allen Kernen 

EDIT: Bitte kauf dir mehr RAM  2100C7 mit einem stick ist bei mir lahmer als 1333C9 mit drei sticks.
EDIT2: Okay, immerhin zwei Module, dann gehts eigentlich. Du hattest irgendwo Singlechannel erwähnt, und das geht bei S1366 so gar nicht.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (16. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Achja, und ja, der 22er Multi geht dauerhaft auf allen Kernen


Mit welchem Board und welchen Einstellungen?


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also bei mir (Gigabyte X58A-UD3R) muss einfach der Turbo aktiviert werden und los geht's inklusive Multi 23 für einen Kern. Die Turbo-Informationen kommen ja von der CPU, sollte eigentlich überall laufen, aber man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2014)

Aber erst nach biosupdate bei den ganz alten Bords.


----------



## Joker_54 (16. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also auch Singlecoreleistung ist beim Xeon nicht allzu schlecht 
Hab nen Frameverlust von vllt 4 (73 -> 69/68) in WoT, was effektiv 1nen Kern nutzt (Gut, hab auch 4GHz auf der CPU, ohne guten Kühler nicht zu empfehlen)

Der 22er Multi läuft auf so ziemlich jedem Board, mein Rampage II hatte das sogar mit dem 0407 (erstes Bios).
Einer der neueren hat sogar Offsetmode für VCore eingefügt, der ist aber ziemlicher Müll (würgt die Gurke ab und an ab). Mit Fixed und C1E/SpeedStep/C-States kann man das auch ganz gut regeln.


----------



## Knogle (16. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei meinem geht leider nur max 22

Habe ein P6X58D-E , da ist das neuste BIOS aber auch die Version 0408


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (16. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

OK Thx!
Muss ich mal schauen - hab mir ein P6T7 WS Supercomputer gegönnt - wenn ich Zeit finde, werde ich das mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sorry, war den Tag über beschäftigt. Ich hab hier ein ähnliches P6T6WS Revolution, da ging das mit dem höheren Multi anders als auf meinem Rex II Extreme. 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, musste ich den Multi auf Auto stellen und SpeedStep angeschaltet lassen. Dadurch wurden zwei neue Optionen verfügbar, turbo und high tdp turbo. 

Genauer kann ich es leider im Moment nicht sagen, da das board gerade eingepackt ist. Ich ziehe morgen endlich vollständig um 

EDIT: Knogle, wenn du genug Kerne abschaltest sollte auch 24 mit deinem X5650 gehen


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Sorry, war den Tag über beschäftigt. Ich hab hier ein ähnliches P6T6WS Revolution, da ging das mit dem höheren Multi anders als auf meinem Rex II Extreme.
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, musste ich den Multi auf Auto stellen und SpeedStep angeschaltet lassen. Dadurch wurden zwei neue Optionen verfügbar, turbo und high tdp turbo.
> 
> EDIT: Knogle, wenn du genug Kerne abschaltest sollte auch 24 mit deinem X5650 gehen


OK Thx.
Konnte auch schon einen 23,5 Multi beobachten, komisch...


----------



## Knogle (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe 22.5


----------



## Joker_54 (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was passiert eigentlich wenn ich den Multi auf "Auto" setze?
Taktet er dann nach Belieben und Last rauf und runter (-> SpeedStep) und bleibt dann dementsprechend unter Last auch bei 4GHz (Temps bei max 65° Prime - 3.5Std)?


----------



## Timberwo1f (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Werde mich wohl oder übel von meinem TPower X58 trennen müssen damit ich den zum X5650 Laufen bekomme.

Hätte da ein ASUS ROG Rampage II Extreme inkl. mitgelieferten Zubehör in Aussicht. Wie viel würdet ihr wohl gedenken dafür zu zahlen. Habe jetzt mal 60€ inkl. angesetzt oder ist das zu viel bzw. zu wenig?


----------



## Joker_54 (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Timberwo1f schrieb:


> Werde mich wohl oder übel von meinem TPower X58 trennen müssen damit ich den zum X5650 Laufen bekomme.
> 
> Hätte da ein ASUS ROG Rampage II Extreme inkl. mitgelieferten Zubehör in Aussicht. Wie viel würdet ihr wohl gedenken dafür zu zahlen. Habe jetzt mal 60€ inkl. angesetzt oder ist das zu viel bzw. zu wenig?


 
Wenn du da eins für 60 bekommst nimm es direkt.
Unterstes Angebot was ich vor 2 Wochen gesehen hab waren 130€.
Das Rampage ist mMn echt gut, die Soundkarte als Zubehör ist aber wichtig, sonst bist du am Hinterherrennen


----------



## Timberwo1f (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wird wohl eher 70€ werden aber mal sehen was sich da jetzt letztendlich ergibt. Soundkarte und ASUS USB 3.0 Karte wären dabei.

Da ich aber sowieso per Hdmi zum AVR meinen Ton schicke ist die Soundkarte sowieso sekundär, da ich sie so gut wie nie her nehme.

Um wie viel würde sich wohl eurer Meinung nach mein altes TPower X58 in der Bucht bzw. in Kleinanzeigen verkaufen lassen? Wäre ein Nullsummenspiel realistisch oder eher nicht?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

TPower ist eher unbeliebt, das sucht einfach keiner. Wenn du es direkt Leuten anbietst, die sowas suchen, hast du vermutlich bessere Chancen. Oder preise es gleich im Titel als Alternative zu Asus und Gigabyte an, dann findet es wenigstens jemand  

Das Rex II ist sehr gut, die meisten kommen aber beim maximalen BCLK nicht an Rex III oder Evga E760 ran. Die meisten, die ich kenne hatten walls bei 220-225MHz. Für 24/7 ist das mehr als ausreichend.



> Was passiert eigentlich wenn ich den Multi auf "Auto" setze?
> Taktet er dann nach Belieben und Last rauf und runter (-> SpeedStep)  und bleibt dann dementsprechend unter Last auch bei 4GHz (Temps bei max  65° Prime - 3.5Std)?


Mein P6T6 bleibt dann auf maximalem Takt, also x22. Wenn du die C-States alle deaktiviert hast, müsste das Rex II dann imho auch bei maximalem Takt bleiben.
Beim Rex II ist eh vieles anders, aber da wird dir ja sogar im BIOS erklärt was du machen musst, um den Turbomulti zu halten^^


----------



## Joker_54 (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Mein P6T6 bleibt dann auf maximalem Takt, also x22. Wenn du die C-States alle deaktiviert hast, müsste das Rex II dann imho auch bei maximalem Takt bleiben.
> Beim Rex II ist eh vieles anders, aber da wird dir ja sogar im BIOS erklärt was du machen musst, um den Turbomulti zu halten^^


 
Ich will den Multi ja nicht halten, weil das Teil im Idle dann mehr Strom als nötig zieht.
Ich wollte nur wissen, ob er bis 22 hoch geht, oder ob er bei 20 hängt (Hab da mal was gelesen). Sieht aber eher nach Probieren aus ^^


----------



## Timberwo1f (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Solange das Rampage II Extreme ohne murren die 200er Grenze packt wie das TPower bin ich zufrieden. Zur Zeit sind eh mal die 4GHz auf Luft mit dem X5650 angepeilt. Da kommt man dann schön locker mit dem 20er Multi hin ohne dass man die Intel Speed Step Technologie abdrehen muss.


----------



## Joker_54 (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Timberwo1f schrieb:


> Solange das Rampage II Extreme ohne murren die 200er Grenze packt wie das TPower bin ich zufrieden. Zur Zeit sind eh mal die 4GHz auf Luft mit dem X5650 angepeilt. Da kommt man dann schön locker mit dem 20er Multi hin ohne dass man die Intel Speed Step Technologie abdrehen muss.


 
Hab ich da was verpasst? Ich hab 22er Multi mit SpeedStep am laufen... Nur Steppt da nix


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Warum stellst du jetzt erst solche Fragen, wo mein Rex II 300km von mir entfernt ist? 
Bei mir war ohne C-States afaik nix mit weniger als maximalem Multi. 
Der Turbomodus gehört zu Speedstep dazu, ohne solltest du gar nicht in der Lage sein x22 zu nutzen, außer dein Boardhersteller hat was rumgetrickst


----------



## Timberwo1f (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also bei meinem Biostar TPower X58 ist es möglich den Turbo im Untermenü von SpeedStep einfach von zu deaktivieren genau so wie die einzelnen C-States. Ist wahrscheinlich von Hersteller zu Hersteller verschieden. Mit aktiven Turbo ist mein höchster verfügbarer Multi 21 bei meinem verbauten i7 920.


----------



## Joker_54 (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Warum stellst du jetzt erst solche Fragen, wo mein Rex II 300km von mir entfernt ist?
> Bei mir war ohne C-States afaik nix mit weniger als maximalem Multi.
> Der Turbomodus gehört zu Speedstep dazu, ohne solltest du gar nicht in der Lage sein x22 zu nutzen, außer dein Boardhersteller hat was rumgetrickst


 
Weil meins ganz neu ist und ich froh war, dass der Spaß erstmal läuft. Alles andere hat ja zeit.

Edit: Bei Auto takten die Kerne jetzt bis 4.1GHz (23er Multi) @ 1.31V VCore und gehen ab und an auf 2.8GHz runter...


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aber hat das auch einen realistischen Nutzen?
Die Vcore ist fest eingestellt und obwohl er zwar runtertaktet ist immer die selbe Spannung angelegt. Zwar fließt kein Strom bzw. niedrigerer Strom als bei Volllast, jedoch kann ich mir vorstellen dass man dabei nicht so effektiv vorgeht als mit gefixten Multi.
Als Beispiel:

Festvergabe (Multi+VCore)
20x200=4,0 GHz @ ~1,3V

Dynamischer Multi - feste VCore da keine Autoeinstellung oder Offset VCore möglich
23x200=4,6 GHZ @ ~ 1,5V @ einem Kern
Wenn er jetzt runtertaktet liegt immer noch 1,5V an bei 20x200 @1,5V @ 6 Kerne
Und beim Gamen werden meist mehr wie zwei Kerne beansprucht, somit wird runtergetaktet bei gleichbleibend hohen 1,5V

Erleuchtet mich falls ich falsch liege.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2014)

So, mein 50€ MSI x58 Platinum läuft. Sehr nice.
Mal sehen was es so kann. 

Gulftownsupport ist laut MSI Hompage gegeben.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Viel Glück, aber MSI ist ja bei den X58-Boards hinreichend als BCLK-Krüppel bekannt. Da wird auch ein Premium leider nix ändern.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

muss es auch nicht, halbwegs brauchbar wäre schon ausreichend als Büro-PC


----------



## Knogle (18. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kommt da dann ein X5650 drauf?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2014)

Nee, denk wenn, nur zum test
Aktuell eher ein e5520


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Fürs Büroarbeit alleine wäre mir ein 1366-System ein zu starker Stromschlucker. Dann lieber ein kleines Z97 ITX mit einem kleinen 35W dual core.


----------



## Schrotti (19. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Außer man zahlt den Strom nicht selbst .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2014)

Apfel, ein dual core kommt mir nicht mal mehr ins Büro, da ist nicht nur Office. Hab auch schon mal CAD offen und Spiele sind nicht ausgeschlossen. 

Strom Zahl ich selbst, aber was ich an Strom verballern kann, wenn ich n Bord mit cpu und Graka für n Drittel von 1150-Systemen rechne....

Wenn überhaupt wird der Büro PC 1156-Workstation oder mir fällt n i5 2500 oder i7 2600/2700 in die Hände. Zu dem hab ich ein Bord hier.
1156 kommen gerade zwei Bundle zu mir. Die müssten mit den 4 rgb reg ecc der hier liegt laufen 
Wenn ja, wirds wohl einer von denen.

Achja, warum hatte ich oben wohl nen l5520 genannt? Der hat ne TDP von 65w


----------



## Knogle (19. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

dein 6 Kerner kriegst du auch auf unter 20W runter , und er ist trotzdem noch staerker als ein Dual Core


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2014)

Knogle, aber nur cpu, bei Hasi ist das das Gesamtsystem...

Trotzdem, für mich nicht genug um die 5 fache summe auszugeben.


----------



## Knogle (19. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Xeons kriegste auch noch weiter runter


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2014)

Werd ich nachher mal mit dem msi und der gtx285 testen.
Wenn ich idle 60w System erreiche ist das Teil perfekt.


----------



## Knogle (19. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die GTX 285 ist doch ein uebler Stromfresser


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2014)

Darum ja, wobei weder 285gtx noch 2900xt meine Erwartung bzgl Leistungsaufnahme erreichen.


----------



## Knogle (19. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hier in dem Thread ist kaum noch was los


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann leider grade keine Provokativen Diskussionen führen, bin noch immer am Wohnung aufbauen^^ 

Chris dann ist das aber auch nicht das, was normal als "office" bezeichnet wird  Office ist Schreibarbeit, Datenbanken etc, CAD ist CAD und Zocken ist Zocken 
Wobei ein L5520 ohne OC so arschlahm ist, dass ich wetten könnte, dass ein kleiner Hasi Dualcore sich auch ohne OC schon weitaus schneller anfühlt.
Sowas käme _mir_ nicht mehr ins Haus


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hat sich eh erledigt, denn ich hab jetzt hier noch n xeon x3430 udn nen i5 750, das passt schon.

Und so lahm ist ein 2,4 ghz xeon mit smt und ner erhöhtem uclk nicht 

Für tippen hab ich Laptops


----------



## Knogle (19. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> hat sich eh erledigt, denn ich hab jetzt hier noch n xeon x3430 udn nen i5 750, das passt schon.
> 
> Und so lahm ist ein 2,4 ghz xeon mit smt und ner erhöhtem uclk nicht
> 
> Für tippen hab ich Laptops


 
Kannste deinen i5 750 mal OCn ?  Haben leider keinen i5 750 mti OC gefunden fuer den Test


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

nicht mit den bords hier. server und workstationhardware erlaubt das nicht.

der xeon x3430 entspricht quasi nem nicht gebauten i5 730


----------



## Knogle (19. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannste denn nen Cinebench @Standardtakt laufen lassen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

wenn de rmal richtig läuft gern,
die hardware ist erst heute gekommen,
eigentlich, um damit die reg ecc rams zu nutzen,
die laufen da aber nicht drauf...


----------



## Knogle (19. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du mit deinen Reg ECC Rams 

Wie lange versuchst du schon die zum laufen zu bekommen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2014)

Schon länger, lt der it in der Firma sind die ok... Ergo versuch ich raus zu finden an was es liegt.

Kannst se gern für Tests auf deinen Bords haben


----------



## Knogle (19. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann dein board sicher ecc reg? Cpu auch?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Knogle ich hab doch schon Ergebnisse von meinem alten i5 750 gepostet... klick. Sind alles Archivergebnisse, die CPU ist schon längst weg. Ich kann aber suchen ob ich habe, was du gern hättest^^

Chris, hast du schon mal einen Hasi gehabt? Ich hab mir den G3528 geholt, also nur 2 cores ohne SMT, aber selbst ohne OC bläst der sowas wie den L5520 völlig vom Tisch. Das Arbeitsgefühl ist wesentlich flotter.


----------



## Knogle (20. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der l5520 schafft aber 450 im Cinebench ^^


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ändert nix daran, dass er verdammt lahm beim arbeiten ist... ein 16 Thread Opteron schafft auch vierstellige Punkte im CB15 aber normal im Alltag möchtest du das nicht im System haben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

apfel nee, die neueste plattform in meinem besitz ist ein z77 bord, da war mal kurz ein i7 2700k drauf @ 5ghz


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann probier es spaßeshalber mal aus, du wirs überrascht sein. Von 1155 war ich auch so garnicht überzeugt. Solange du kein hartes Multithreading brauchst, dann fühlt sich selbst ein Hasi DC schneller an als ein 1366 OC. Wenn man nur zockt oder CAD macht, ist es was anderes.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

rein von der leistung fühlt sich beim x200s schon gut genug an für echtes office, also von daher, das reicht
bevor ich geld für nen hasi ausgebe, muss de rmindestens 2 jahre alt sein
neuhardware brauch ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das glaubst du nur, bis du es mal ausprobiert hast, aber jedem was er will. Ich hab mein Hasi-System für 200€ gekauft (war ja eigentlich nur für Speichertests gedacht), aber mit einer aktuellen MX100 SSD ist das sehr überzeugend.

EDIT: Nur ums nochmal klarzustellen, fürs Zocken muss es nicht viel Unterschied machen. Es ist vor allem das Gefühl von Windowsstart, Programmstarts, genereller Ansprechbarkeit und Arbeitsgefühl, die ich weder auf 1155, noch auf 1366 noch irgendwo sonst bisher hatte. Fühlt sich anders an als dieses "Lastesel"-mäßige von Westmere, dem es egal ist ob Crysis und FarCry und 50 Browsertabs noch offen sind; es ist quasi nicht "auch mit sehr vielen Tasks noch schnell" sondern "mit eher wenigen Tasks sehr sehr schnell".


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2014)

Hattest du auf 1155 und 1366 ssds? Wenn ja welche?
Im x200 werkelt ne samsung 840, im xeon ne SanDisk ultra schiess mich tot


----------



## Timberwo1f (20. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann dem nur beipflichten es kommt primär auf die SSD selber an, da die neueren Modelle eine deutlich gesteigerte IOPS Leistung aufweisen. 

Sicherlich wird auch der SATA 3Gb/s Anschluss auf der X58 etwas limitieren was aber bei kleineren Datenmengen nicht so ins Gewicht fallen sollte.

Persönlich habe ich nicht nicht wirklich einen unterschied zu meinem Notebook mit i5 4200U sowie einer Crucial m500 mSata und meinem Standrechner mit i7 920 und einer Samsung SSD 470 bemerken können. Beim Systemstart schient die Crucial durch die bessere 4k Blöcke Leserate etwas schneller zu sein aber das war es im groben und ganzen auch schon.


----------



## Knogle (20. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Marvell Controller von meinem P6X58D-E packt die vollen 600 MB/s


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hattest du auf 1155 und 1366 ssds? Wenn ja welche?
> Im x200 werkelt ne samsung 840, im xeon ne SanDisk ultra schiess mich tot


Ich hatte an den älteren Systemen eine Crucial M500, die meiste Zeit eine UTX-2200 und testweise auch die bereits erwähnte MX100 drin. Selbst wenn du nur die Systeme mit Festplatte vs. Festplatte vergleichst fühlt sich der Hasi imho flotter an. Hartes Multitasking ist aber wirklich keine Domäne dafür.


> Persönlich habe ich nicht nicht wirklich einen unterschied zu meinem  Notebook mit i5 4200U sowie einer Crucial m500 mSata und meinem  Standrechner mit i7 920 und einer Samsung SSD 470 bemerken können.


Zwischen einem 1,6GHz Notebookprozessor mit beschnittenem Cache und vermutlich lahmem Speicher und einem Desktop-Pentium/i3 mit 3GHz+ liegt schon noch ein großer Unterschied.

X58 und Z97 nebneinanderstehend war der Unterschied durchaus spürbar. Ist nichts gigantisches weltbewegendes, sodass ich sagen würde "scheiß 1366 weg damit", aber eben spürbar. 
Btw, wie man sich 1366 sogar noch unter 3GHz antun kann ist mir schleierhaft, aber wenn es dir taugt...


----------



## Knogle (20. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ich finde mein 1366er fuehlt sich schneller an als mein alter i5 2400 und i5 750 

Meine SSD schafft auch 558 MB/s beim Lesen (Vielleicht wegen des hohen PCIe Takts? )

Der Bootvorgang dauert nur ne Ewigkeit wegen meinem Broadcom NetXtreme LAN Controller und dem Marvell Controller


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2014)

Aehm, der Leistungszuwach von 2,8 zu 4Ghz ist ja selbst beim 920 nicgt linear.
Das Merkt man im Alltag einfach gar nicht.
Allerdings würde ich immer wenigstens den uncore anheben und Ram iprimieren.
Da liegt selbst ohne cpu Takt Erhöhung einiges an Leistung.

Aber klar, bclk 166 sollte selbst ein msi x58 schaffen --> 3,5ghz


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Knogle, der i5 2400 ist vier Generationen älter als das, von dem ich spreche, und der i5 750 ist technisch auf nahezu dem selben Stand wie 1366, also für solch einen Vergleich irrelevant. 
Mir auch egal ob ihrs mir glaubt, der Rest der Welt weiß es sowieso 

Chris ich merke das ordentlich, ohne einen gewissen Grundtakt fühlt sich für mich ein 1366-System ziemlich träge an. Bin aber auch seit langer Zeit nur 4,4GHz gewohnt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2014)

Das mag sein, die beiden 1156 hier fühlen sixh noch ganz nice an 
Zumal die gegenüber dem e5200@4Ghz trotzdem n Fortschritt sind


----------



## Knogle (20. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Chris , welches Board hast du ?

Weil bei jedem X58 Board geht OC via BCLK

Musst mir nur Bezeichnung nennen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2014)

Intel s3420gpv und Asus P7F-M

Ersteres wird voraussichtlich mit der cpu wieder verschwinden, letzteres könnte ggf. ne Verwendung finden.

Das Asis könnte ggf. Sogar occbar sein, das intel lässt nicht mal Einstellungen an den Ram-timings zu


----------



## Knogle (20. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannste mal bei dem ASUS den Taktgenerator auf der Platine suchen? Bei denASUS Boards gibts leider kaum DAtenblaetter , nur diese User Manuals


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2014)

Wozu?
Wenn das bios nicht zum OC taugt Fass ich das nicht an.
Die Bords kosten n Schweine Geld 

Dann gehts mit dem i5 weg, wenn ichs wirklich nicht brauchen kann.

EDIT:
Nebenbei, das bord liegt gut verpackt im Keller, bereit für den Umzug Ende des Jahres


----------



## Knogle (20. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hast du Angst das zu schrotten? 

Musst einfach nur den BCLK mit SetFSB hochziehen ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2014)

Nicht wirklich, aber entweder richtig, oder lassen


----------



## Timberwo1f (21. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So habe jetzt den Zuschlag für das Asus Rampage II Extreme X58 bekommen was sich dann kommende Woche hoffentlich bei mir einfinden wird. Bin auf jeden Fall schon gespannt wie sich der X5650 schlagen wird.


----------



## iGameKudan (21. September 2014)

Es könnte sein dass im Laufe der Woche mein X58A-UD7 im Marktplatz landet. *g*


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. September 2014)

Rev1?
Meld dich bitte vorher bei mir


----------



## Knogle (22. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Intel Server Boards lassen sich garnicht OCn >.< Gibt dazu keine Datenblaetter


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. September 2014)

Wozu auch, gibt ja gute consumer


----------



## Joker_54 (22. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wozu auch, gibt ja gute consumer


 
Damit man keine vielen hunderte Euros in ein SR-2 stecken muss, weil dass das einzigste Dual-Socket Board mit OC Fähigkeit ist


----------



## Knogle (22. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Glaub mir , mabn kann jedes Board OC faehig machen (Leider nicht die Intel Boards , weil dazu gibt es keine Dokumentationen )


Meisteins sind die Optionen nicht im BIOS verfuegbar , jedoch kann man dann direkt via SMBus Bits nach da und da verschieben und uebertakten


----------



## Joker_54 (22. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn man 0 Ahnung hat, lässt man sowas lieber 

Da kann viel bei schiefgehen, was danach nichtmehr reapriert werden kann


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. September 2014)

Wenn das bios es nicht kann... Wozu der Aufwand?
Mal ehrlich, wenn ich dual CPU nutzen kann, brauch ich kein oc, die paar Prozent...
Da bringen mehr Kerne dann viel mehr.

Edit:
Vergleichswerte vom E5200@3,9GHz aus der Sig
MT: 175cb
ST: 90cb


----------



## Knogle (22. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja der Aufwand lohnt sich oft

Zum Beispiel bei Sockel 1567 oder bei 1366 von Stoffel , da machen 1Mhz BCLK schon 20 Punkte im Cinebench aus , das ist richtig heftig


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. September 2014)

Und realleistung?
Sorry, nix gegen das benchen, aber real merkst des kaum.


----------



## Knogle (22. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aber ich denke beim Rendern oder Zocken an nem Dual CPU macht das schon nen Unterschied wenn CPU 1 mit 4hz statt mit 2,6Ghz laeuft 

Bei den 1567 bestimmt auch wenn man da locker 1-2k Punkte mehr hat


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. September 2014)

Spielen mit Dual CPU ist Quark, und Rendern profitiert von mehr Kernen mehr als von Takt.
Dafür ist es beim Rendern viel schlimmer wenn das Sxstem wegen Fehlern nach der Hälfte der Arbeit abstürzt. 

Sehe in Dual CPU Oc nur zum benchen Sinn. 

Es ist nett wenn du das für die ermöglichst, die sowas mögen, nur erwähne dabe bitte, das dabei schon massiv in die Hardware eingegriffen werden muss und Instabilität nicht unwahrscheinlich ist.

Da es Bereiche gibt, wo das ein NoGo ist, wird nicht jeder das wollen. Darum fass ich meine beiden 1156er dahingehend auch nicht an. Wenn ich oc will kauf ich mir passende Boards.


----------



## Joker_54 (22. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich denk schon das OC was bringt, wenn man das System nebenher noch privat nutzt, bringt das einiges in singlethreaded Anwendungen
Realleistung beim Rendern/Serverbetrieb ist wohl eher minimal


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Als ich noch viel mit 3dsmax gerendert habe, habe ich mehr Takt wirklich extrem gespürt - aber auch, dass selbst 24h primestable nicht heißen müssen, dass eine CPU mental ray stabil schafft  
OC ging schon noch, aber wesentlich weniger als Alltagsstabil.

Btw, ich sitze endlich wieder an nem ordentlichen System statt craptop, jetzt mit board unter Wasser. Mal schauen, wie es sich schlägt


----------



## Knogle (22. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Als ich noch viel mit 3dsmax gerendert habe, habe ich mehr Takt wirklich extrem gespürt - aber auch, dass selbst 24h primestable nicht heißen müssen, dass eine CPU mental ray stabil schafft
> OC ging schon noch, aber wesentlich weniger als Alltagsstabil.
> 
> Btw, ich sitze endlich wieder an nem ordentlichen System statt craptop, jetzt mit board unter Wasser. Mal schauen, wie es sich schlägt


 
Ich nutze noch 3dsmax


----------



## Joker_54 (24. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ich nutze noch 3dsmax


 
Da ist GPU Rendering doch schneller


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2014)

Schneller mag sein, besser Nein.


----------



## Knogle (24. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Meine GTS 450 is nich so dolle


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2014)

Hab hier ne 285gtx und ne gtx750, die dürften deutlich schneller sein.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nein, sind sie nicht. 3DSmax ohne zusätzliche schweineteure plugins beherrscht nur einen GPU-Renderer, und das ist IRAY. Der ist aber nicht mehr als kaum konfigurierbares Mental Ray, das auf CUDA-GPUs läuft. Wenn Szenen in Mental Ray optimiert sind, sehen sie besser aus, sind genauer anpassbar und trotzdem schneller als mit IRAY.
Für einige frames brauchte ich in IRAY mit 3x GTX470 (!) also etwa der CUDA-Leistung zweier Titans noch über zehn Stunden um annehmbares Material zu bekommen, während Mental Ray hübschere Szenen in unter 30 Minuten schaffte.

Jemand in einem 3D-Forum hat IRAY mal als "make me a nice preview"-button beschrieben. Das kommt auch recht gut hin 

Aber mal wieder On topic, vielleicht komm ich heute noch dazu, mal mein board unter Wasser etwas zu treten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2014)

Hehe, ixh meinte nur die GTS 450


----------



## Knogle (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sind die 2011er eigentlich staerker als die 1567er 10Kerner ?Oder die 1367er?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sockel 1367, was soll das sein? 1356 gibts, das sind auf triple channel beschnittene Sockel 2011er. 

Ansonsten selbstverständlich, die neuen sind wesentlich schneller als das, was du auf S1567 hast. Von der IPC her liegt der S1567 etwa auf Höhe von Nehalem und Westmere und ist extrem niedrig getaktet (der schnellste macht mit Turbo 10x 2,5GHz und kommt von der SMT-Leistung etwa an einen Westmere  mit 6x4GHz ran, schlägt also nicht mal nen i7 4930K bei Standardtakt), während die neuen großen Xeon teilweise 15x2,8GHz oder 10x3,1GHz bieten.


----------



## Knogle (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aber warum schaffen dann 40 kerne bei 1567 6k Punkte im Cinebench?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Weil das Ergebnis, das du meinst* nicht *Sockel 1567 ist   Die neuen 2011er waren nur noch nicht in der Datenbank, deshalb hat er die alten angegeben.
Wenn du mal auf die Screenshots schaust, wirst du merken, dass das Ivy Bridge EP ist. Es gibt nur extrem wenige Ergebnisse im Bot, die wirklich S1567 sind, die meisten sind von anderen Sockeln und falsch eingetragen


----------



## Olstyle (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein 2011er Hexacore Set für weniger als die kleinste 2011-3 CPU ist gerade im Zulauf. Wenn das da ist kann ich gerne mal was messen. 

Was die Stabilität an geht war bis jetzt nichts schlimmer als ein eigenes Programm was ich mal für Numerik geschrieben habe: Kleinste FPU-Fehler haben das Ergebnis auf 0/NaN gerundet und ein paar Stunden Rechnung geschrottet. Alles obwohl die CPU sowohl Prime als auch LinX stand gehalten hatte.


----------



## Knogle (27. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein 2011er Hexacore Set für weniger als die kleinste 2011-3 CPU ist gerade im Zulauf. Wenn das da ist kann ich gerne mal was messen.
> 
> Was die Stabilität an geht war bis jetzt nichts schlimmer als ein eigenes Programm was ich mal für Numerik geschrieben habe: Kleinste FPU-Fehler haben das Ergebnis auf 0/NaN gerundet und ein paar Stunden Rechnung geschrottet. Alles obwohl die CPU sowohl Prime als auch LinX stand gehalten hatte.


 
Kann man dein Programm runterladen?


----------



## Olstyle (29. September 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Kann man dein Programm runterladen?


Kannst es gerne haben (Für die Mathematikbegeisterten: Ist ne recht krude Umsetzung des Schwarz-Verfahrens). 
Gestartet wird aus der Kommandozeile. Zum Ergebnisse ansehen bräuchtest du noch GNU-Plot. Wie das Ergebnis einer korrekten Berechnung aussieht ist in dem Bild dargestellt. Die .bat macht 16Threads und ne humane Laufzeit(unter ner Minute), die Parameter stehen in der readme.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab mal wieder bisschen was für euch  

Da ich von meiner 290 auf eine 290X umgestiegen bin und ich nebenbei meine Wasserkülung um einen weiteren 360er Radiator erweitern habe, musste ich den Xeon mal etwas flotter laufen lassen.
Kurz den maximalen Takt ausgelotet, 5170MHz gingen recht entspannt zu booten, aber über 5GHz irgendwas auch nur benchstabil zu bringen ist unter Wasser fast unmöglich...
Das höchste was ging waren 4945MHz, dafür auf allen Kernen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas niedriger bei 4836MHz und ~4000MHz Uncore liefen auch 3DMarks durch. Am hübschesten finde ich den Vantage mit 44K CPU-score 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, ihr seid wieder dran 

EDIT: Vantage geht auch bei 4900MHz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich hab mal wieder bisschen was für euch
> 
> Da ich von meiner 290 auf eine 290X umgestiegen bin und ich nebenbei meine Wasserkülung um einen weiteren 360er Radiator erweitern habe, musste ich den Xeon mal etwas flotter laufen lassen.
> Kurz den maximalen Takt ausgelotet, 5170MHz gingen recht entspannt zu booten, aber über 5GHz irgendwas auch nur benchstabil zu bringen ist unter Wasser fast unmöglich...
> ...


 
Gute Arbeit , ein Cinebench und dann waers perfekt 

Hmmm.. 1,64V fuer 4,9Ghz? Ist schade , hast wohl nicht so ein gutes Exemplar

Ich habe nicht erwartet das die 1,64V ueberleben  mein Limit war bei 1,59V und RAM Spannung max. 2.1V

Kannste evtl. LinX oder IntelBurnTest machen? Dann haben wir die Rechenleistung in GFlops


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

"Nicht so ein gutes Exemplar" ahahahaha du bist mir einer  
Nichts für ungut Knogle, aber du redest die ganze Zeit von unmöglich hohen Taktraten als wären sie selbstverständlich, aber lieferst selber gar nichts... wenn meiner so schlecht ist, dann zeig doch mal, wie du bei über 4,8GHz noch 3D-benches machst  
Booten kann ich auch mit 5,1GHz@1,52V, aber das ist dann natürlich abnormal instabil.
Ich kenne nur sehr wenige Westmere, die mit meinem unter Wasser gleichziehen können. Die meisten kriegen 4,6 benchstabil hin und das wars.

Aber bei solchen Taktraten kann ich selbstverständlich *nicht* LinX oder Burntest laufen lassen. Du wirst auch keinen anderen Westmere finden, der das ohne Extremkühlung kann, auch unter Wasser geht das keinesfalls alltagstauglich.

Die hohe Spannung lag für keine fünf Minuten und bei Wassertemperaturen von 25°C an. Dieser CPU geht es besser als allen, die du bisher in der Hand hattest


----------



## Knogle (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> "Nicht so ein gutes Exemplar" ahahahaha du bist mir einer
> Nichts für ungut Knogle, aber du redest die ganze Zeit von unmöglich hohen Taktraten als wären sie selbstverständlich, aber lieferst selber gar nichts... wenn meiner so schlecht ist, dann zeig doch mal, wie du bei über 4,8GHz noch 3D-benches machst
> Booten kann ich auch mit 5,1GHz@1,52V, aber das ist dann natürlich abnormal instabil.
> Ich kenne nur sehr wenige Westmere, die mit meinem unter Wasser gleichziehen können. Die meisten kriegen 4,6 benchstabil hin und das wars.
> ...


 
Naja meiner gibt sich bei 4,004Ghz schon mit 1,25V stabil zufrieden 

Ich werde den nicht mehr so weit hochziehen  Die hohe Spannung und die hohen Temps haben fast meinen Memory Controller gegrillt

Ich kann bei der CPU den Ram nur noch @ maximal 1400Mhz laufen lassen

Mehr ist nicht drin , egal wieviel DRAM Bus Spannung

Ich hatte mal ein Exemplar welches erst bei 1,33V stabil bei 4Ghz lief


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

4GHz und 5GHz sind ein gigantischer Unterschied was die Spannung angeht 

Für 4GHz brauch ich auch unter 1,3V und für 4,4GHz nur 1,34 was durchaus ein schöner sweet spot ist. 
Aber für 4,5GHz sind es dann schon 1,424V und ab 4,6 wird es plötzlich extrem schwierig, noch was linx-stabil zu kriegen.

Ich kann 4,7GHz mit 1,45V laufen lassen und kriege die meisten Sachen durch, kein Problem. Aber manche benchmarks wie linx oder prime sind dann nicht mal bei 1,5V stabil, vielleicht nicht mal bei 1,55V.


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich mach mal eben nen Vergleichs-Bench mit meinem 3930k.

Sodele: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joker_54 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich muss sagen, mein Xeon ist nicht so der Beste, ich brauche 1.31V für 4GHz, ansonsten ist die Kiste instabil


----------



## Knogle (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, mein Xeon ist nicht so der Beste, ich brauche 1.31V für 4GHz, ansonsten ist die Kiste instabil


 Das ist echt schade

Ich musste auch feststellen das es wohl nicht soviele Exemplare gibt die gut sind

Habe bei meinen Xeons aus meiner Workstation viel getauscht damit ich in meinen OC Systemen die guten habe

Die brauchen fuer 4Ghz LinX stabil 1,24-1,25V , die anderen 1,3-1,34V


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nur weil eine CPU bei deinen 4GHz mehr oder weniger Spannung braucht, ist es nicht automatisch eine gute bzw. schlechte CPU. Die, die du als schlechte aussortiert hast, haben vielleicht den sweetspot zwischen 4,2 und 4,6GHz oder hohen Takt überhaupt schaffen. 
Das ist nämlich auch nicht garantiert. Ich weiß nicht ob dus mitbekommen hast, aber viele aus der extremen Ecke suchen CPUs mit hoher VID, weil die unter guter Kühlung erst so richtig aufblühen, wo bei denen mit niedriger VID keine Spannung der Welt mehr was rettet.

Das mal zum Thema "jede CPU, die für 4GHz mehr braucht als meine ist schlecht" nein, sie könnten sogar extrem gut sein im Vergleich zu deiner, du merkst es nur nicht weil du nur auf 4GHz gehst


----------



## Joker_54 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Nur weil eine CPU bei deinen 4GHz mehr oder weniger Spannung braucht, ist es nicht automatisch eine gute bzw. schlechte CPU. Die, die du als schlechte aussortiert hast, haben vielleicht den sweetspot zwischen 4,2 und 4,6GHz oder hohen Takt überhaupt schaffen.
> Das ist nämlich auch nicht garantiert. Ich weiß nicht ob dus mitbekommen hast, aber viele aus der extremen Ecke suchen CPUs mit hoher VID, weil die unter guter Kühlung erst so richtig aufblühen, wo bei denen mit niedriger VID keine Spannung der Welt mehr was rettet.
> 
> Das mal zum Thema "jede CPU, die für 4GHz mehr braucht als meine ist schlecht" nein, sie könnten sogar extrem gut sein im Vergleich zu deiner, du merkst es nur nicht weil du nur auf 4GHz gehst


 
Ich will ja auch keine 4 Millionen Watt verbrauchen  4GHz ist für mich ein guter Kompromiss zw. Leistung und Verbrauch (Ja, ich hätte mir auch ne sparsame CPU kaufen können, dann gibts aber keinen OC Spaß)
Ich habe mit meinem CPU Kühler auch keine Chance, viel mehr als 4GHz auszutesten, somit ist die CPU für mich schlechter, als die, die nur 1.25V braucht. Ist halt immer eine Frage des Standpunktes


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Eine höhere VID bedeutet eigentlich nur, dass die CPU einen höheren Innenwiderstand hat. Was wiederum bedeutet, dass sie bei gleicher Spannung weniger(!) Strom verbrät und kühler bleibt als eine CPU mit niedriger VID.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Oktober 2014)

Müsste ein höherer Innenwiderstand nicht zu mehr Abwärme führen? 
Rein technisch würde ich eher sagen CPUs mit niedriger VID müssten die höheren Wiederstände haben.


----------



## Stoffel01 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Müsste ein höherer Innenwiderstand nicht zu mehr Abwärme führen?
> Rein technisch würde ich eher sagen CPUs mit niedriger VID müssten die höheren Wiederstände haben.


 
Naja. Umso höher der Innenwiderstand desto weniger Strom fließt bei der selben Spannung. Heißt: Eine hohe VID resultiert aus einem höheren Innenwiderstand. Die CPU benötigt bestimmte StromSTÄRKEN und um den benötigten Strom zu erreichen benötigt man mehr Spannung bei höherem Innenwiderstand, denn es gilt I=U/R


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ok, da ist also mein "Verständnisproblem" gewesen.
Ich hatte nur die Signalflankenhöhe im Kopf, aber klar, die Stromstärke ist ja auch wichtig, damit das Signal erkannt werden kann.


----------



## Timberwo1f (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin jetzt auch endlich zum PC umbauen und Testen des X5650 gekommen. Leider kämpfe ich noch um ein halbwegs stabiles Setup. Mein DDR3-1600 RAM hat sich leider nicht als sehr übertraktungsfreudig gezeigt und schmiert schon bei 861MHz nach nicht einmal 5 Minuten Linx ab. Stelle ich ihn jedoch auf nur 646MHz und fahre mit den gleichen Einstellungen wie zuvor ist ein Linx Durchlauf kein Problem.

Am liebsten wäre mir wenn ich mit einem BLC von 200 fahren könnte jedoch benötige ich für 4.4GHz eine wohl viel zu hohe und wohl nicht wirklich 24/7 taugliche Spannung. Möcht jetzt meinen RAm nicht langsamer als unbedingt nötig laufen lassen. Wäre daher um jeden Ratschlag dankbar.

Werde wohl noch einen Testlauf mit BLC 190 und Multiplikator 22 machen. Noch zu erwähnen wäre, dass mein RAM sich im Auto Modus bei 1600MHz über 1.7 Volt genehmigt was jedoch nicht wirklich ratsam für den Speichercontroller sein dürfte denn laut Intel sollte man nicht mehr als 1.65 Volt anlegen. Wie viel verträgt jetzt der Speichercontroller wirklich für einen normalen 24/7 Betrieb denn ich bin da eher vorsichtig auch wenn die CPu anscheinend auch die Einstellungen von Knogle mit über 1.8 Volt verträgt.


4.3GHz DDR3-1293
Xeon X5650 - Imgur
Xeon X5650 - Imgur

4.3GHz DDR3-1723
Xeon X5650 - Imgur

4.4GHz DDR3-1600
Xeon X5650 - Imgur
Xeon X5650 - Imgur


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Oktober 2014)

Scheiß auf die paar MHz beim RAM, dafür haste TriChannel.

Und dass Knogle seinen RAM mit 1,8V brät ist bekannt, damit wird er früher oder später aber auf die Klappe fallen.


----------



## Timberwo1f (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe jetzt wohl einen Kompromiss bestehend aus BLC 196 gefunden welcher doch recht alltagstauglich sein sollte. Jetzt heißt es nur noch hoffen dass er den langen Foltertest übersteht. 

4.32GHz DDR3-1572
Xeon X5650 - Imgur
Xeon X5650 - Imgur


----------



## Knogle (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Timberwo1f schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch endlich zum PC umbauen und Testen des X5650 gekommen. Leider kämpfe ich noch um ein halbwegs stabiles Setup. Mein DDR3-1600 RAM hat sich leider nicht als sehr übertraktungsfreudig gezeigt und schmiert schon bei 861MHz nach nicht einmal 5 Minuten Linx ab. Stelle ich ihn jedoch auf nur 646MHz und fahre mit den gleichen Einstellungen wie zuvor ist ein Linx Durchlauf kein Problem.
> 
> Am liebsten wäre mir wenn ich mit einem BLC von 200 fahren könnte jedoch benötige ich für 4.4GHz eine wohl viel zu hohe und wohl nicht wirklich 24/7 taugliche Spannung. Möcht jetzt meinen RAm nicht langsamer als unbedingt nötig laufen lassen. Wäre daher um jeden Ratschlag dankbar.
> 
> ...


 
Der RAM macht problemlos 2,1V mit

2,1V hatte ich auch mal drin fuer 2000Mhz

Haben mehrere hier im Thread bestaetigt

Momentan laeuft der RAM nur auf 2V 

Geht um DRAM Bus Spannung , nicht QPI/DRAM Spannung


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

1,8V ist für 24/7 schon noch okay, aber mehr sollte es dann auch nicht werden. Ich selber gebe nicht mehr als 1,72V, einfach weils bei Vollbestückung sonst kuschlig warm wird.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2014)

Dagegen soll Kühlung helfen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Chris... die Kühlung ist in meinem System nicht das Problem  
Es ist nur eine völlig unnötige Wärmequelle, also vermeide ich sie. Um einen Teiler höher zu gehen bräuchte ich bei mehr als 4,4GHz/200MHz BCLK sowieso zu viel Vdimm, das wäre wohl im Bereich von Knogle.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

na ich komme ja selbst mit meinen 1400 MHz ramtakt mit 1,6v aus 
hatte sogar schon 1,58v drauf, dank reg.ecc kein thema 

mittlerwiele ja mit 3 modulen  und 12gb


----------



## Timberwo1f (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe es jetzt bei dem Speicher bei 1572MHz belassen da der nächste Teiler erst bei fast 200Mhz los ginge und das mit meinen 4GBit Modulen nicht wirklich zielführend war da etwas stabiles zusammen zu bringen.

Im großen und ganzen hat sich die Aufrüstung vor allem wenn man bedenkt, wie günstig diese im Verhältnis war durchaus gelohnt. Damit dürfte ich wohl mit meiner X58 Plattform noch gut 2 Jahre über die Runden kommen und auch mit den neuen 20nm GPUs in 2015 keine Probleme bekommen.

Satte 900MHz pro Kern mehr unter Luft im Gegensatz zu meinem i7 920 sind wirklich nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Chris:
Joa, mit 1,5V kann ich 1600 CL6 laufen lassen, mit 1,65V gehen 2000 CL7.
Ich werde aber mal testen, ob ich irgendwelche settings für 2200 finde, das wäre durchaus sehr hilfreich wenn ich wieder bei 4836MHz benche. So muss ich mit ~1700MHz benchen, ist nicht grade das, was ich haben möchte.

Ähm, ECC-Reg Module brauchen idr. mehr Spannung als normale... keine Ahnung wieso du dich auf die so eingeschossen hast, aber für dich als normalen Nutzer bringen die Absolut keinen Mehrwert, im Gegenteil, ECC verlangsamt ordentlich, sodass normaler Speicher bei 1200MHz warscheinlich schneller ist als deiner bei 1400.

@Timber: machst es völlig richtig, mehr wirst du im Alltag sowieso nicht spüren. Günstiger als mit Westmere kommt man derzeit nicht an viel CPU-Leistung


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2014)

Apfel ganz einfach, die 4 Module die ich habe, hab en gerade mal 40€ inkl gekostet 
Das ist der Grund.

Alternativ hab ich noch 12GB OCZ Gold Series 1333 hier. Die sollen aber wegen der Optik auf mein Elitegroup Z77 AH2 oder wie des heißt.

Mir ist der aktuelle RAM - Preis zu hoch


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, aber dafür sind sie langsamer als DDR3 bei gleichem Takt und schaffen weniger Maximaltakt. Außerdem nochmal ein gutes Stück langsamer, weil 4 sticks... da könntest du dir auch gleich 1066er kaufen, wärst schneller, und würdest auch nicht mehr zahlen


----------



## Knogle (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

MaxMemm kommt irgendwie nicht mit den 2 NUMA Knoten meines Dual CPU Systems klar 

Der zeigt einfach nix an lol , und kann nichtmal NB Takt oder Cache auslesen


----------



## Timberwo1f (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann von euch wer bestätigen dass der X5650 mit 8GB ECC Reg Modulen läuft. Mann liest ja da so einiges in den Foren. Hätte nämlich die Chance recht günstig an 3 Module mit 1600MHz zu kommen.

Die Vollbestückung mit 2GB und 4GB Modulen (18GB Gesamt) macht nämlich schon seit geraumer Zeit ab und zu Probleme.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Man sollte auch Module niemals Mischen, dass klar das das Probleme macht !


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2014)

Verbaut sind 3, des andere Modul liegt für Tests rum.
Vielleicht landen die 4 Module mit 2 weiteren irgendwann auf meinem Intel S3420gpv mit dem x3430 
Da brauch ich Reg für 6 Module.

Ansonsten ist das für mich n "Sport" die Systeme günstig aufzubauen 
Mehr Power als meine bisherigen Systeme sind se allemale. Der Pentium DC E5200 aus der Sig war bis zum i7 920 mein Hauptsystem. Da ich für die Nutzsysteme vor hatte, alle auf native 4-Kerner zu gehen, bietet sich sowas für wenig Geld einfach an.



Timberwo1f schrieb:


> Kann von euch wer bestätigen dass der X5650 mit 8GB ECC Reg Modulen läuft. Mann liest ja da so einiges in den Foren. Hätte nämlich die Chance recht günstig an 3 Module mit 1600MHz zu kommen.
> 
> Die Vollbestückung mit 2GB und 4GB Modulen (18GB Gesamt) macht nämlich schon seit geraumer Zeit ab und zu Probleme.


Lass es, nicht alle Bords haben die für Reg.Ecc nötigen Leitungen verbunden. Mein MSI kann die Samsungs die auf Gigabytes X58 laufen nicht ansprechen. Das Risiko, dass etwas nicht funktioniert ist einfach imens.
Wenn, dann musst du auf 8x256m Aufbau achten. 512er Aufbau läuft nicht.


----------



## Knogle (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo der laeuft mit 8GB Reg ECC , sogar mit 16GB Reg ECC Ram


----------



## Timberwo1f (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das Problem beim RAM Aufrüsten ist jedoch immer, dass oft nach 2 Jahren die entsprechenden Kits nicht mehr verfügbar sind. Direkt auf 24GB auf zu rüsten war mir damals noch zu Kostenintensiv, denn dafür nutze ich diese wohl zu selten.

Edit:

Dann werde ich mir wohl die 8GB Module besorgen. Mit etwas Glück hat die Person sogar noch weitere 3 zur Verfügung. So überschlagsmäßig wie viel würdet ihr für ein 24GB ECC Reg Kit zahlen. Sind Samsung Module für HP Server.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2014)

Wie gesagt, Vorsicht!
Nicht alles wo Reg.Ecc drauf steht läuft, schon gar nicht auf allen Bords!

Kauf dir normalen RAM


----------



## Knogle (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ich habe fuer Samsung Module fuer IBM Server fuer 8GB pro Stueck 25 bezahlt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2014)

Nenn mal bitte die Modellnummer


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja Cris, für mich ist es auch wichtig Systeme so günstig wie möglich so schnell wie möglich zu kriegen, aber gerade deswegen finde ich den ECC da ja so sinnlos. Ich komm nicht wirklich drauf klar, wieso du dir den so gut reden willst, wenn er dir nur Nachteile bietet. Und ich garantiere dir, wesentlich schnelleren DDR3 normalen DDR3 ohne ECC  bekommt man für den selben Preis (und sogar unter 40) wenn man etwas sucht 
Und das, was ECC dir in der Theorie mti der Datenkorrektur bringen könnte, frisst das OC sowieso wieder auf wenn du im System nicht absolut alles @stock lässt.

Naja, wenn es dir Spaß macht... nur bitte, hör auf ihn heilig zu sprechen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2014)

Wieso heilig? Sorry, ich empfehle keinem ernsthaft reg-ecc, aber ich sag natürlich dass se laufen.
Zumal ich das letzte 8GB Kit für 12€ bekommen hab.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es wirkt nur so bei solchen Beiträgen:



> na ich komme ja selbst mit meinen 1400 MHz ramtakt mit 1,6v aus
> hatte sogar schon 1,58v drauf, dank reg.ecc kein thema


Dieses "sogar", bei eigentlich weit unterdurchschnittlichen Werten hatte für mich diesen Eindruck des typischen Fehlkäufers, der hinterher sein Produkt schönredet. 
Falls ich dich da falsch eingeordnet hab tut es mir Leid, nur wie gesagt kommt es so rüber


----------



## Timberwo1f (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Modellnummer der Samsung Module Wäre: M393B1G70QH0-CK0Q9

In Österreich ist der gebraucht Hardware Markt leider nicht so groß zudem sind die jetzigen RAM Preise auch nicht gerade optimal und treiben eher den Gebrauchtpreis in die Höhe.

Hätte auch noch ein Angebot für ein 24GB Kit aus Kingston HyperX bestehend aus 6 Modulen aber da wird es wohl nichts mit unter 100€.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Es wirkt nur so bei solchen Beiträgen:
> 
> Dieses "sogar", bei eigentlich weit unterdurchschnittlichen Werten hatte für mich diesen Eindruck des typischen Fehlkäufers, der hinterher sein Produkt schönredet.
> Falls ich dich da falsch eingeordnet hab tut es mir Leid, nur wie gesagt kommt es so rüber



Na da es wirklich keine TOP-Module sind, ist es "sogar"...

Top Module können das alles besser, kosten aber auch mehr


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ganz ehrlich, ich hab noch nie so schlecht taktbare Module gesehen, aber erzähls keinem weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2014)

Hehe, ich hab nicht mehr versucht,  denn dann müsste ich erst mal zeit haben...


----------



## Knogle (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nenn mal bitte die Modellnummer


 Habs angehaengt


----------



## Timberwo1f (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Danke, Knogle

Bin eh gerade bei der Kaufabwicklung. 28€ pro Modul sollte auch noch in Ordnung gehen vor allem weil ich eh schon einen Kollegen habe der mein 12GB Kit gut gebrauchen könnte.


----------



## Stoffel01 (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab für meine 48gb ecc 130 € bezahlt.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also meine 2200MHz Benchtakt hab ich auf dem RAM jetzt sauber laufen, allerdings brauche ich momentan noch CL11-13-11-31  2T dafür, was mir natürlich nicht so schmeckt. CL10-11 läuft zwar durch, aber ich hab weniger Punkte...
Momentan noch mit 1,75V mal schauen ob ich noch CL9-10-9-28 1T oder was in der Richtung hinbekomme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabauke (7. Oktober 2014)

Da mich das Thema doch sehr interessiert- kann mir jemand von euch ein gutes Mainboard für den x5650  empfehlen mit dem auch oc möglich ist, gerne auch mit usb 3.0?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Generell alles von Asus, EVGA und das meiste von Gigabyte.
Vor allem bei Gigabyte aber bitte auf die Revision aufpassen, manche unterstützen die Xeons nicht in jeder Revision, also vorher auf deren Website die Kompatibilität nachschauen.

Bei manchen älteren boards kommen auch ältere BIOS-Versionen mit dne Xeons gar nicht klar. 
Sowas kannst du aber notfalls auf eBay für nen Zehner bestellen, da gibt es shops, die dir neue Bausteine mit dem aktuellsten BIOS zuschicken falls die Aktion ganz in die Latrine läuft.


----------



## Rabauke (7. Oktober 2014)

Ok, danke schonmal! Ist grad momentan nicht einfach ein "gutes" Board zu finden leider- gestern ein rampage 3 black bei ebay verpasst
Wäre sicher ein guter untersatz für den xeon gewesen. ..


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Oktober 2014)

Was ich empfehlen kann sind:

- GB X58a UD3R rev.2
- GB EX58 UD4p

Die laufen sehr angenehm.
Das UD5, UD7 Rev. 2 und das UD9 sollen auch sehr nett sein.

Letzeres ist aber sehr selten geworden, passt nur in wenige cases (kein Atx!!!) und dürfte einfach nur unbezahlbar sein. Dafür gibt es Leute, die der Meinung sind, dass es kein besseres Bord gibt.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die absolute OC-Oberklasse sind das Rex III Black, das Evga Classified E760 und E759 und das Gigabyte X58A-OC. Davon wirst du aber nichts unter 150€ bekommen, eher Richtung 200€ und mehr.

Soo besonders gute boards brauchst du aber gar nicht mit dem X5650. Mit 200MHz BCLK sind ja schon 4,4GHz drin, recht viel mehr bekommt man mit akzeptabler Spannung sowieso nicht 24/7 stabil.
Das schaffen auch die meisten boards, aber trotzdem würd ich eher die Finger von ECS, MSI etc lassen, wenn es nicht vorher jemand getestet hat.


----------



## Henninges (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

sobald ich meine x5670 cpu habe, berichte ich gerne darüber, ob der prozessor @stock auf meinem evga läuft...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sowas wie X5650/X5670 und ähnliche sollten kein Problem sein, was aber riskant ist, sind Exoten wie der L5639. 
Der lief auf meinem E760 nicht mit BIOSen, mit denen die andern Xeons liefen. Auf den Brettern von Asus dagegen kein Problem, da laufen auch solche Exoten.


----------



## Henninges (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

werde mir die cpu trotzdem "auf blauen dunst" kaufen...ich vertrau irgendwie noch immer der kompat.list der boardhersteller...dort ist die cpu nicht gelistet, es sei denn, das board wird durch zwei lötbrücken dazu überredet, den doppelten QPI zu "fahren"...macht es aber schon mit der e5520 cpu momentan...daher denk ich auch, das die hersteller einfach keine offizielle freigabe von intel bekommen, damit die ihre i7 cpu's verhöckern konnten...


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Die absolute OC-Oberklasse sind das Rex III Black, das Evga Classified E760 und E759 und das Gigabyte X58A-OC. Davon wirst du aber nichts unter 150€ bekommen, eher Richtung 200€ und mehr.


 
Im Luxx hat letztens einer ein X58-OC original verpackt für 100€ verkloppt  da fragt man sich 

Die Listen sind eh oftmals, naja sagen wir, das Lesen nicht wert 

Edit: ich hab mich u.a. auf diese Liste hier z.B. verlassen: http://www.pc-specs.com/cpu/Intel/Xeon/Xeon_Processor_X5650_/2111/Compatible_Motherboards


----------



## Henninges (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

interessante liste...leider steht dort nichts über die board revision...wird schon schief gehen, sollte die cpu nicht laufen, findet ihr sie demnächst hier im MP...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Am besten gleich vorher das aktuellste BIOS aufspielen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Oktober 2014)

Eumel, bundy hat halt anderes zu tun als 1366 Preise im Auge zu behalten


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Henninges schrieb:


> interessante liste...leider steht dort nichts über die board revision...wird schon schief gehen, sollte die cpu nicht laufen, findet ihr sie demnächst hier im MP...


 
Meine Revision (1.0) stand auch auf so mancher Liste nicht drauf, auf einer glaube ich sogar unter "nicht kompatibel" - CPU läuft trotzdem 

Sobald der Support für die Westmere-Sechskerner gegeben ist, sollte so ein XEON eigentlich auch laufen.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Eumel, bundy hat halt anderes zu tun als 1366 Preise im Auge zu behalten


 
War das echt bundy? Ich hoffe, er hat den Marktpreis hinterher nicht erfahren...


----------



## Rabauke (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jupp, Bundy hat das recht günstig verkauft!
Meine Überlegungen in die Richtungen haben sich da grade wieder erledigt- bin günstig an ein Rampage 4 Formula gekommen- beim Sockel 2011 sind zwar die CPUs teurer, dafür bekommst die Bretter ja beinahe "nachgeworfen"


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Oktober 2014)

Ach du bist auch hier? 

Ts, verschmäht meine msi und kauft 2011


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich behalt meine boards, und zwar alle


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bitte haltet eure (zukünftigen) Verkaufsangebote hier raus, das klingt sonst zu sehr nach Angebot außerhalb des MP.


----------



## Mr.Ukas (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mahlzeit,

habe gestern auch meinen i7 920 gegen den X5650 getauscht. Das ganze läuft auf einem Rampage II Extreme (2101 Bios) mit Wasserkühlung, mal sehen wie Stabil das ganze mit dem Takt ist.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Knogle (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bitte haltet eure (zukünftigen) Verkaufsangebote hier raus, das klingt sonst zu sehr nach Angebot außerhalb des MP.


 
Hast du Admen Beren abgeloest?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Abgelöst? Ich war schon Mod bevor Beren Mitglied wurde .

@Topic: S1366 ist für mich jetzt beendet. Wenn ich im Endeffekt 300€ für Xeon und brauchbares Board zahlen soll kann ich auch für 320€ auf 2011 wechseln. Und genau das hab ich gemacht.


----------



## Knogle (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Abgelöst? Ich war schon Mod bevor Beren Mitglied wurde .
> 
> @Topic: S1366 ist für mich jetzt beendet. Wenn ich im Endeffekt 300€ für Xeon und brauchbares Board zahlen soll kann ich auch für 320€ auf 2011 wechseln. Und genau das hab ich gemacht.


 
Neeee, vorher war Beren hier im Thread unterwegs und hat aufgeraeumt  Dannach Klutten und nun du :p

Das klingt gut lol welche CPU?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie ich irgendwann mal anmerkte war der Hauptansturm auf Westmere schon Ende letzten Jahres, da konnte man teilweise für 150€ ein flottes Hexacore-System bauen (mein erstes hat sogar weniger gekostet). 
Aber offensichtlich dauert es etwas, bis solche Trends über den großen Teich wandern und im PCGHX ankommen  

Jetzt sind die guten boards natürlich schon alle weggehamstert. Wer aber noch eins hat, oder grad auf nem i7 920 sitzt, für den ist ein Westmere durchaus noch interessant.
Ich werde meinen Westmere durch 2011v3 austauschen, aber erst wenn DDR4 sich ordentlich eingependelt hat.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Siehe Profil: 3960X.
Die Mobos werden im Moment eher verschleudert und die CPU-Preise werden zwar erst hoch angesetzt, im Endeffekt ist es aber der reine Käufermarkt.


----------



## Knogle (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Siehe Profil: 3960X.
> Die Mobos werden im Moment eher verschleudert und die CPU-Preise werden zwar erst hoch angesetzt, im Endeffekt ist es aber der reine Käufermarkt.


 
Ich schlag bald auch mal bei 2011 zu , dann aber Dual CPU System  Vielleicht geht da ja wenigstens was mit Pin Mods

So ein Dual Sockel Board kostet neu auch nur um die 100$ lol

Mein Hexacore System hat auch nur 100 gekostet damals

Der Thread hier rangiert schon seit Monaten immer auf Seite 1


----------



## Apfelkuchen (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auch im Juni war die Welle eigentlich vorbei, der amerikansiche Markt war bis dahin schon längst leer  Mitlerweile kommt da aber sogar wieder was, weil viele Enthusiasten jetzt 5960X haben wollen.


----------



## Knogle (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Finde es trotzdem erstaunlich das Sockel 1366 und Nehalem allgemein nach ca. 7 Jahren noch soviel drauf hat 

2011 sieht aber auch ganz gut aus

Aber OC ist da ja nicht drin bei den Xeons , aber hoffentlich ist ein 6kern Xeon @2,6Ghz staerker als ein X5650 @ 2,6Ghz


----------



## Apfelkuchen (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja, die IPC nimmt sich nicht soo viel, gerade wenn beim Westmere der Uncore am Coretakt klebt. @stock, durchaus. Ich hab keine 2011er mehr da, aber mit den Achtkernern für S1356 kann ich dienen falls du irgendwelche Benchmarks willst. Sind die gleichen CPUs mit einem Speicherkanal weniger.


----------



## Knogle (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannst du damit nen Cinebench machen?  

Achsooooo... Also deshalb kann ich bei meinem X5650 nicht mehr als 1333Mhz RAM Takt machen? Weil der Uncore ist irgendwie immer fest auf 2666Mhz aufm Server Board


----------



## Apfelkuchen (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Damit meinte ich, die IPC ist hoch genug, wenn der Uncore ähnlich hoch wie der Takt ist. So bei ~4,5GHz Kerntakt und 4GHz Uncore ist da nicht mehr soo viel um. Da merkt man erst auf Ivy E den Sprung.

Klar, kann ich machen, dauert aber ne Weile bis ich Win7 neu installiert hab.


----------



## Knogle (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie funktioniert das OC mit den Straps eigentlich auf 2011?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es gibt neben der Direktanbindung der bckl an das Restsystem noch die Teiler 1,25 und 1,66. Dadurch kann man auch 125MHz und 166MHz nutzen ohne das Restsystem zu übertakten. Gebraucht wird das bei den K-CPUs eigentlich nur um sehr hohe Ramtakte zu erreichen (die werden aus Ram-Multi und ungeteiltem Grundtakt gebildet).
Beim Xeon kannst du so den Maximal möglichen Takt pushen und mit reduziertem Multi auch Zwischentakte erreichen.


----------



## Knogle (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt neben der Direktanbindung der bckl an das Restsystem noch die Teiler 1,25 und 1,66. Dadurch kann man auch 125MHz und 166MHz nutzen ohne das Restsystem zu übertakten. Gebraucht wird das bei den K-CPUs eigentlich nur um sehr hohe Ramtakte zu erreichen (die werden aus Ram-Multi und ungeteiltem Grundtakt gebildet).
> Beim Xeon kannst du so den Maximal möglichen Takt pushen und mit reduziertem Multi auch Zwischentakte erreichen.


 
Also kann man dann auch nen Xeon uebertakten?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nein^^ Bei denen laufen die nicht, geht also maximal ~110MHz BCLK mit Turbomulti. Bei Dualsocket eher weniger.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich will mich gerade nicht 1000%ig festlegen da ich es selbst nicht versucht habe. Da die Straps aber afaik vom Mobo kommen sehe ich nicht was dagegen spricht.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du kannst sie zwar setzen, aber sie laufen trotzdem nicht. Vermutlich Absicht von Intel


----------



## Stoffel01 (10. Oktober 2014)

Bei meinem 2011 i7 läuft nicht mal der 125er strap


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Beim Xeon kannst du so den Maximal möglichen Takt pushen und mit reduziertem Multi auch Zwischentakte erreichen.


 Ein Xeon kann den strap nicht verarbeiten 

Strap funzt bei denen nicht 

 Wenn das funzen würde hätte ich das hier bestimmt genutzt ..
CPU-Z Validator 4.0

 mehr geht nicht


----------



## Knogle (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Ein Xeon kann den strap nicht verarbeiten
> 
> Strap funzt bei denen nicht
> 
> ...


 
Kannste nen conebench r15 machen für das Monster?

Habe nie nen 2011 xeon so hoch gesehen


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist für mich technisch nicht einleuchtend, aber Praxis schlägt Theorie .


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

^^ich habe mich damit eine ganze Nacht rumgeärgert bevor Roman( der 8auer) mich eingebremst und aufgeklärt hat das ein Xeon nicht mit dem strap klarkommt


----------



## Knogle (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@True Money und @Olstyle

Koennt ihr beide Dumps eurer CPU MSR Register , I/O Space und Taktgeber machen?

und SMBus Adresse 0x2D


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

^^Cpu ist schön längst weiterverkauft ....ich behalte ungerne eine 1,6 k Cpu lange 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 das war das max mit allen kernen im r15


----------



## Knogle (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Lool... Habe gedacht dieser Xeon kostet 400 oder so  Dann kommt der nicht fuer mich infrage

Hast du einen anderen Xeon in einem laufenden System oder ne andere CPU? Fuer 2011 am laufen?


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

^^jepp 
 ich habe gerade einen 3820er oder wie der heißt auf dem board aber momentan das Prob das ich wenn ich einen höheren Multi wie 36 anwähle beim 125er Strap das Board nicht startet


----------



## Knogle (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Huch wie kommt denn das ? 

Koenntest du bei der CPU dann nur nen Dump vom Taktgeber machen? Also nicht I/O Space etc.

Bei den Multis kannst du ja manuell ausserhalb des BIOS in den MSR Registern unter Adresse 0x1AD rumfummeln bis es abschmiert  (Siehe Bild)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt da noch 10000 mehr Adressen die du auslesen und bearbeiten kannst du fuer die MSR Register

Darunter auch Hardware Prefetcher , ECC Cache , Instruction Cache etc.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

^^ich teste das mal heute Nacht ...denn wenn ich tagsüber meine Single Stage anschmeiße killt mich meine Frau


----------



## Knogle (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^ich teste das mal heute Nacht ...denn wenn ich tagsüber meine Single Stage anschmeiße killt mich meine Frau


 
Okay 

Kannste auf deinem Board selbst eventuell nach der Bezeichnung des Taktgebers suchen? Der muesste neben nem 48kHz Quarz liegen nahe der CPU


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Worauf willst du dann am Ende hinaus? Die straps setzen kann man ja auch so schon. Meinst du, du kannst irgendwelche Einträge ändern um das zum laufen zu kriegen? 
Ich glaube nicht dran, aber es wäre sehr genial


----------



## Knogle (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Worauf willst du dann am Ende hinaus? Die straps setzen kann man ja auch so schon. Meinst du, du kannst irgendwelche Einträge ändern um das zum laufen zu kriegen?
> Ich glaube nicht dran, aber es wäre sehr genial


 
Ich denke nicht das viele sich die Muehe gemacht haben das auszuprobieren 

Der MSR Register und SIO kram ist ja extrem komplex , ein falscher Wert und das System schmiert ab


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Achja, hab neulich für meine 290X auch den Xeon etwas hochgezogen und nebenbei nochmal Cinebench probiert. Im R15 ist das Ergebnis sehr ineffizient, ich weiß noch nicht wieso.
Hab aber jetzt trotzdem die schnellsten Ergebnisse im Bot für den X5650 im R11.5 und R15 

Auch diesmal wieder braucht bei mir der CB viel mehr Spannung als alles andere, 3DMarks, die durchaus harte Physiktests haben, gingen auch mit unter 1,6V, aber bei CB keine Chance.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Achja, hab neulich für meine 290X auch den Xeon etwas hochgezogen und nebenbei nochmal Cinebench probiert. Im R15 ist das Ergebnis sehr ineffizient, ich weiß noch nicht wieso.
> Hab aber jetzt trotzdem die schnellsten Ergebnisse im Bot für den X5650 im R11.5 und R15
> 
> Auch diesmal wieder braucht bei mir der CB viel mehr Spannung als alles andere, 3DMarks, die durchaus harte Physiktests haben, gingen auch mit unter 1,6V, aber bei CB keine Chance.
> ...


 

Ich denke meinen werde ich auch nochmal hochpruegeln  Mal schauen wies dann klappt

Magste mal Passmark laufen lassen oder Cinebench auf einem Kern?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nein, mag ich nicht. Unnötig langes quälen, für das ich nicht mal Punkte auf HWBot bekomm lohnt sich nicht.
So viel Spannung geb ich unter Wasser nur sehr sehr kurz, ich lasse meine CPUs nicht degraden.


----------



## Knogle (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Nein, mag ich nicht. Unnötig langes quälen, für das ich nicht mal Punkte auf HWBot bekomm lohnt sich nicht.
> So viel Spannung geb ich unter Wasser nur sehr sehr kurz, ich lasse meine CPUs nicht degraden.


 
degraden?

Also bei meiner CPU ist nix kaputt gegangen , ausser das die keinen RAM Takt ueber 1200-1300 mehr vertraegt  Aber QPI/DRAM Spannungen war immer im Rahmen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, genau das meine ich mit degrading, das schlechter werden einer CPU über Zeit. Und nein, die waren nicht im Rahmen, wenn du 2V auf dem RAM gibst, genau das hat warscheinlich deinen IMC gegrillt 
Wenn du für längere Zeit viel Spannung gibst, wirst du irgendwann immer weniger Takt schaffen, bis du irgendwann nicht mal mehr Standardtakt ohne Spannungserhöhung halten kannst.

Das passiert auch bei niedriger Spannung, dort allerdings wesentlich langsamer, sodass man es idr. gar nicht merkt, bevor man sie austauscht.
Viele meiner CPUs haben kurzzeitig heftige Spannungen abbekommen, aber weil es nur für so kurze Zeit war und sie dafür die restliche Zeit nur wenig bekommen, ist bei mir auch noch nichts degradet. 
Imho ist dauerhaft 1,45V schädlicher, als 24/7 nur 1,3V zu geben aber für ein paar Minuten bei 1,6V zu benchen, aber das sind nur meine 2 cents.


----------



## Knogle (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ja, genau das meine ich mit degrading, das schlechter werden einer CPU über Zeit. Und nein, die waren nicht im Rahmen, wenn du 2V auf dem RAM gibst, genau das hat warscheinlich deinen IMC gegrillt
> Wenn du für längere Zeit viel Spannung gibst, wirst du irgendwann immer weniger Takt schaffen, bis du irgendwann nicht mal mehr Standardtakt ohne Spannungserhöhung halten kannst.
> 
> Das passiert auch bei niedriger Spannung, dort allerdings wesentlich langsamer, sodass man es idr. gar nicht merkt, bevor man sie austauscht.
> ...


 
Dann muss ich halt noch mehr Spannung geben


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So einfach ist das leider nicht. Wenn man einfach nur Spannung geben müsste, um hohen Takt zu kriegen, würde jeder Idiot nen Weltrekord aufstellen. Gute CPUs zeichnet auch aus, dass sie überhaupt hohen Takt fahren können, mal ganz unabhängig von der Spannung. Schlechtere CPUs der gleichen Art schaffen dann relativ dazu nur weniger Takt, egal wie viel Spannung man gibt. 
Merkst du, worauf ich hinaus will?


----------



## Knogle (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Irgendwie kommt der Thread im pcgames Forum nicht gut an   Da sind bisher 0 Antworten lol obwohl der da schon fast ne Woche ist


----------



## Apollon (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein X5650 ist nun da, erst mal läuft er im turbo Modus (6x 3ghz), was mir auffällt  die temps sind extrem gut 30-40°mit luft kühler ca WTF? der i7 920 war dagegen ein Ofen...
aber mir ist aufgefallen das anfangs meine X-fi Elite Pro (einer der Gründe wieso ich kein aktuelles System möchte, da keine PCI slots mehr vorhanden)  nicht erkannt wurde, erst musste ich 
im Bios die Einstellungen auf default stellen und die Karte paar mal rein und wieder raus dann wurde sie wieder erkannt, kann das irgendwie an der CPU liegen? diese steht nicht auf der Support Liste des Mainboards:
ASRock > X58 Extreme3 steht aber auf der Liste des Großen Bruders:
ASRock > X58 Extreme6

des weiteren würde ich gerne wissen wie ich die CPU übertakte, bin sehr lange aus der Materie raus.

Ich verstehe nicht wieso so eine Kombi in einigen Foren immer schlecht gemacht wird? sie bietet die Leistung von Aktueller Hardware für einen Bruchteil des Preises...

ich wusste nicht mal das die CPU in 32mm Technik gefertigt wurde, auch wusste ich nicht das es für s1366 überhaupt 32mm CPU´s gibt und dann noch ein 6 Kerner mit MAX TDP bei 95W.

Diese CPU ist wirklich ein Geheimtipp! 

Falls sich jemand mit meinem Mainboard auskennt würde ich mich freuen wenn mir Hilfe geboten wird beim übertakten! 

ich überlege aus juks ne GTX 980/970 zu kaufen, glaube die kombi hat noch keiner


----------



## Timberwo1f (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe heute mein 24GB DDR3-1600 reg ECC Kit von der Post abgeholt, da ich mit unserem Briefträger immer Koordinationschwierigkeiten habe. Wäre nicht das erste mal dass er gerade 3 Häuser weiter steht und ich gerade an ihm vorbei fahre und natürlich in der Früh keine Zeit habe stehen zu bleiben.

Habe die 3x8GB Module schon in meinem Rex II stecken gehabt was mir jedoch verwehrt hat zu booten. 

Genaue Modellbezeichnung der Samsung Module wäre: M393B1G70BH0-CK0
Samsung DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9, reg ECC (M393B1G70BH0-CK0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

@Knogle

Welches Board hast du verwendet um deine 8GB reg ECC Module zum laufen zu bringen. Kann das sein, dass das Rex II keine registered Module verträgt?


----------



## Apollon (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

kann mir jemand beim übertakten helfen? RAM habe ich 6x diese eingebaut: Ripjaws - F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL - G.SKILL DDR3 Memory


----------



## Timberwo1f (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn du der englischen Sprache mächtig bist findest du hier einen sehr guten Guide:

3 Step Overclocking Guide – Bloomfield and Gulftown | TechREACTION



Das Overclocking am Sockel LGA 1366 funktioniert mittels dem Base Clock (BLC). Dieser ist standardmäßig auf 133MHz gesetzt und lässt sich mit entsprechendem Mainboard erhöhen.

Der BLc multipliziert mit dem Wert des Multiplikators ergibt dann die endgültige Frequenz der CPU. Ist der Turbo aktiviert ist der maximale Multiplikator beim X5650 auf allen Kernen 22 und sollten nur 2 Kernen ausgelastet werden 23.

Will man also auf 4GHz kommen errechnet sich der benötigte BLC wie folgt:

4000Mhz / 22 = 181.81MHz

Da nur ganzzahlige MHz Werte möglich sind, runden man auf und stellt den BLC auf 182MHz ein, was eine Erhöhung von 49MHz im Bezug auf den Grundwert entspricht.

Unter den Spannungseinstellungen sollten dann auch noch die entsprechenden Versorgungsspannungen eingestellt werden um einen stabilen Betrieb zu gewährleisten


----------



## Apollon (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hm das klingt ja nach einer Wissenschaft... momentan ist der multi auf 23 heißt es das die cpu nur zwei Kerne nutzt? eine deutsche anleitung wäre mir sehr lieb! desweiteren würde ich gerne wissen ob eine moderne high end gpu wie eine gtx 970 oder 980 von der CPU limitiert werden würde, auch in Anbetracht von pci e 2.0, soweit ich mich erinnern kann ist dies nicht der fall oder?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du verlierst ein paar Prozent im Vergleich zu aktuelleren  i5/i7 wegen der niedrigeren IPC, dann noch ein bisschen wegen PCIe 2.0.  
Aber dramatisch ist es nicht, das wirst du außerhalb von benchmarks  eher wenig merken. 
Wenn du dein System anständig optimierst mit hohem Uncore und ordentlichem RAM, dann wirst du sogar viele ehersonaja-konfigurierte 1150-Systeme überflügeln.

In manchen Spielszenarien dürftest du auch so besser dastehen aufgrund der höheren SMT-Leistung.
Spiele wie Battlefield  oder alles auf der aktuellen CryEngine laufen wunderschön mit dem Westmere.

Und ja, Multi 23 heißt, dass nicht alles ausgelastet wird. Wenn du in CPU-Z mal rechtsklikst, siehst du die Taktraten aller Kerne angezeigt. Unter Vollast, wird keiner mehr als den 22er nutzen, aber das ist hoch genug.
Man kann in der Tat eine Wissenschaft draus machen, aber das ist zum einen nützlich (wie gesagt, gut konfiguriert schlägst du mittelprächtig konfigurierte Systeme, die viele als schneller einschätzen würden) und zum andern macht es sehr viel Spaß 

Es gibt hier im Forum ein gutes Tutorial für Bloomfields, da passt der Großteil auch auf den Westmere. Die Vorgehensweise ist grundsätzlich gleich, außer, dass du nicht die Beschränkung hast, dass der Uncore das Doppelte des RAM-Takts sein muss. Ich würde es an deiner Stelle aber trotzdem so halten, weil das eine Menge Bandbreite bringt.
Lies dir das mal durch und probier dich aus, falls du was nicht verstehst hilft man dir hier gerne weiter.


----------



## Apollon (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das klingt alles sehr erfreulich, es ist echt unglaublich wie die Hardware Evolution die letzten Jahre an ihre grenzen gekommen ist! Hatte auch irgendwo gelesen lass das es zwischen PCI e 2.0 und 3.0 keinen großen unterschied gibt stimmt das?
Ich denke ich bleibe dann noch so lange bei meiner GTX 470 wenn es dann von NVIDIA Karten mit 6 oder 8GB Vram gibt steige ich um, das Geld was ich mit der CPU und Mainboard gespart habe investiere ich dann in die GPU, bis dahin werde ich hoffentlich geschafft haben die CPU zu übertakten. wie sieht es mit meinem RAM aus beschränkt er stark durch die 1333mhz? Ripjaws - F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL - G.SKILL DDR3 Memory  mir kommt das ganze sockel 1366 Übertakten echt schwer vor! ich mochte das schon damals auf den i7 920 nicht irgendwann hatte ich es aufgegeben...


----------



## Knogle (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist genau so kompliziert wie mit dem i7 920 

1333er Rsm @ Triple Chsnnel ist schneller als 2000er auf Dual Channel


----------



## Apollon (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

den ram besitze ich seit 2012, hatte den damals relativ günstig erworben, mir war schon immer die menge wichtiger als die Geschwindigkeit, hatte anfangs echt Probleme die Module stabil zum laufen zu bringen, erst als ich die SPD Daten Manuel eingegeben habe liefen die 24GB Stabil auf dem X58 Extreme 3. ich denke 24GB reichen noch für die nächsten Jahre   jetzt wo es die gtx 770 mit 4gb für 199€ gibt werde ich irgendwie schwach ich möchte aber lieber auf eine 980 ti mit 8gb warten auch wegen HDMI 2.0 wer weiß vielleicht hab ich in zukunft einen UHD Monitor oder UHD TV. Was meint ihr? warten oder kaufen?


----------



## rackcity (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn dann eine 280(x) statt dem 770 schrott 

Ansonsten eine 970


----------



## Apollon (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

da ich gerne 3dtv play und meinen 120 mhz 3d vision Monitor + brille nutzen möchte kommt leider nur eine nvdia Karte in frage. Hätten die 970er 6gb würde ich zuschlagen.


----------



## Timberwo1f (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat irgendwer eine Idee warum meine reg ECC 8GB Module nicht laufen wollen, denn der Speichercontroller sitzt ja bekanntlich in der CPU und der Xeon bringt ja reg ECc Support mit.

Knogle betreibt ja auch solche Module in seinem PC wie in seinem vorigen Post zu sehen ist:
Samsung 8GB DDR3 PC3-10600 CL9 (M393B1K70CH0-CH9) 8GB DDR3: DDR3-RAM Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Knogle (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Timberwo1f schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer eine Idee warum meine reg ECC 8GB Module nicht laufen wollen, denn der Speichercontroller sitzt ja bekanntlich in der CPU und der Xeon bringt ja reg ECc Support mit.
> 
> Knogle betreibt ja auch solche Module in seinem PC wie in seinem vorigen Post zu sehen ist:
> Samsung 8GB DDR3 PC3-10600 CL9 (M393B1K70CH0-CH9) 8GB DDR3: DDR3-RAM Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


 
Leider ist das doch recht oft abhaengig vom Board
Ich betreibe die auf einem Intel S5520HC Board


----------



## Timberwo1f (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann wahr das mit dem RAM wohl ein Schuss in den Ofen, da es wohl am Board liegt. Wäre ja auch zu schön wenn immer alles gleich auf Anhieb funktionieren würde.

Wandert der RAM halt wieder in die Bucht.


----------



## Henninges (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

nur mal so am rande...weiss nicht mehr, wer es genau geschrieben hatte, mag auch nicht alle 273 seiten durchforsten...

naja, ich kann mich auf jeden fall noch daran erinnern, das jemand auf meine frage nach der kompatibiltät der x5650 mit meinem "nativen" evga x58 sli le geantwortet hat :

"ja, mach dir keinen kopf, die laufen ALLE auf den boards..." so in etwa...

ich bestell mir also eine x5650 cpu, bau sie ein, jetzt ratet mal, was nicht funktioniert ?

komisch, die von evga hatten das ja von anfang an erwähnt...

soviel also dazu, "viele" boards laufen out-of-the-box mit nativ mit ner westmere-ep cpu...

bitte, postet NIE WIEDER, das eine *XEON X56xx* CPU NATIV auf einem *EVGA X58 SLI LE rev.1.0* brett läuft...danke.


----------



## Knogle (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Henninges schrieb:


> nur mal so am rande...weiss nicht mehr, wer es genau geschrieben hatte, mag auch nicht alle 273 seiten durchforsten...
> 
> naja, ich kann mich auf jeden fall noch daran erinnern, das jemand auf meine frage nach der kompatibiltät der x5650 mit meinem "nativen" evga x58 sli le geantwortet hat :
> 
> ...


 
Was funktioniert denn genau daran nicht?


----------



## Henninges (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ja nix...das board verhält sich genau so, als wäre keine cpu im sockel...alle lüfter drehen auf, dann runter, wie bei jedem systemstart, danach ist funkstille...leise rotieren die lüfter...die segmentanzeige zeigt ein fröhliches FF was für mich "fully functional" bedeutet, jedoch ohne das etwas "piept" und ein bios screen zu sehen ist...


----------



## aloha84 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Was funktioniert denn genau daran nicht?


 
...und was heißt "nativ"?
Ist das neueste Bios drauf?


----------



## Olstyle (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die allgemeine Aussage ist eigentlich immer dass das Board inkl. BIOS einen 980x unterstützen muss. Gerade das BIOS ist bei älteren Boards (ohne USB 3 etc.) nie in der ersten Version kompatibel. Wie auch? Gulftown/Westmere-EP kam ja erst deutlich später raus.


----------



## Henninges (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

natürlich ist das letzte verfügbare bios ( 83 ) drauf...und ein 980x wird laut forum auch unterstützt...


----------



## Knogle (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Henninges schrieb:


> natürlich ist das letzte verfügbare bios ( 83 ) drauf...und ein 980x wird laut forum auch unterstützt...


 
Haste mal versucht die CPUIDs einzubauen ins BIOS? Gibt da reichlich Programme fuer


----------



## Henninges (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ne, hab ich nicht versucht...im allgemeinen glaube ich eher dem hersteller des boards und seiner liste mit komp. prozessoren...wenn ich dann auch auf nachfrage beim amerikanischen support die antwort bekomme : NEIN, DAS IST NATIV NICHT MÖGLICH, ES MUSS EIN HARDWARE MOD GEMACHT WERDEN"...ich dann aber trotzdem euch glauben schenke ( ich hatte, glaub ich zweimal im laufe der threads nachgefragt... ), ist das super blauäugig und rausgeschmissenes geld.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi Henninges, ich kann mich noch an deine Nachfrage erinnern, ist ja nicht lang her...


> Sowas wie X5650/X5670 und ähnliche sollten kein Problem sein


Das hab ich dir geschrieben, und das ist in den meisten Fällen auch richtig, z.B. unterstützen einige E760 nur X5650/5670 aber keine L5639/5640.
Wenn du parallel mit EVGA geschrieben hast, und die dir gesagt haben, dass deine Revision nicht geht, dann hättest du mal drüber nachdenken können das hier zu erwähnen, vor allem weil ich paar posts vorher das geschrieben hatte:



> manche unterstützen die Xeons nicht in jeder Revision, also vorher auf deren Website die Kompatibilität nachschauen.
> Bei manchen älteren boards kommen auch ältere BIOS-Versionen mit dne Xeons gar nicht klar.


von dir kam unter anderem:


> werde mir die cpu trotzdem "auf blauen dunst" kaufen...





> wird schon schief gehen, sollte die cpu nicht laufen, findet ihr sie demnächst hier im MP...


Wir konnten hier logischerweise nicht jedes board testen, aber ich bin mir auch sicher, dass niemand hier dir garantiert hat, dass irgendeine konfig läuft, außer er hat sie selber ausprobiert. 
Hier heißt es immer bestenfalls "sollte laufen, müsste laufen",... aber mehr nicht, wenn wir nicht die selbe Konfig bereits hier hatten.
Bitte keine Schuldzuweisungen hinterher, wenn du dich auf ein Experiment einlässt und dir Rückhalt holen willst, ohne uns alle Informationen zu geben.


----------



## Henninges (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ich HABE das erwähnt werter "apfelkuchen"...http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...halem-als-cpu-geheimtipp-267.html#post6852608


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe klar geschrieben, dass manche Revisionen nicht gehen, du hast klar gewusst, dass deine Revision nicht auf der Liste steht, und du hast dich bewusst entschieden es trotzdem zu probieren, schon *bevor* eumel geschrieben hat, dass bei ihm die Liste outdatet war und es trotzdem ging.
Ich kann nicht jeden deiner posts auf jedes Wort untersuchen und für  dich entscheiden, ich denke dafür bist du alt genug, also schieb hier  nicht die Verantwortung weiter. 

Du hast im Thread erwähnt, dass dein board nicht auf der Kompatibilitätsliste steht, du hast aber nicht erwähnt, dass du den support angeschrieben hast und der dich ausdrücklich davor gewarnt hat, was kein unwichtiges Detail am Rande ist! 
Die Mitarbeiter im Support sind im Gegensatz zu irgendeiner 2009er Liste nicht outdated.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2014)

Timberwo1f schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer eine Idee warum meine reg ECC 8GB Module nicht laufen wollen, denn der Speichercontroller sitzt ja bekanntlich in der CPU und der Xeon bringt ja reg ECc Support mit.
> 
> Knogle betreibt ja auch solche Module in seinem PC wie in seinem vorigen Post zu sehen ist:
> Samsung 8GB DDR3 PC3-10600 CL9 (M393B1K70CH0-CH9) 8GB DDR3: DDR3-RAM Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de



Das dürfte an der internen 1gbx... Liegen, mehr als 256mx8 han ich auch noch nicht zum laufen gebracht.

Ich hatte ja geschrieben lass es.


----------



## iGameKudan (16. Oktober 2014)

5 Minuten Google hätte es übrugens auch getan - ich hatte mal die Chance auf ein X58 SLI Micro. EVGA selbst schreibt schon, dass ohne Hardware-Modifikationen die Westmeres nicht lauffähig sind. Vermutlich muss man auf dem Board per Hand den 2. QPI-Link deaktivieren.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gilt aber definitiv nicht für alle, ich hatte bereits den X5650 auf einem E759 und einem E760 am laufen, nur der L5639 kam mit dem E760 nicht klar egal was ich gemacht habe.


----------



## iGameKudan (16. Oktober 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Gilt aber definitiv nicht für alle, ich hatte bereits den X5650 auf einem E759 und einem E760 am laufen, nur der L5639 kam mit dem E760 nicht klar egal was ich gemacht habe.



Ja, das trifft sogar glaube bloß auf genau die beiden Boards (X58 SLI Micro und X58 SLI LE) zu. Die 980X-CPUs laufen zwar, aber die X5650er (vermutlich wegen dem 2. QPI-LINK) nicht.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mal zum alten topic, ich hab noch immer keine ordentlichen 2200MHz RAM am laufen, ich hab hier nur PSC, die schaffen das allesamt nicht...
Grade sind ein paar 1600C8 Corsair Dominator auf dem Weg zu mir. Ver2.1 also Elpida, vielleicht sinds Hypers 

Knogle, hattest du 2200+ schon mal am laufen, und falls ja mit welchen sticks?


----------



## Knogle (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Mal zum alten topic, ich hab noch immer keine ordentlichen 2200MHz RAM am laufen, ich hab hier nur PSC, die schaffen das allesamt nicht...
> Grade sind ein paar 1600C8 Corsair Dominator auf dem Weg zu mir. Ver2.1 also Elpida, vielleicht sinds Hypers
> 
> Knogle, hattest du 2200+ schon mal am laufen, und falls ja mit welchen sticks?


 
Kann ich dir nicht sagen wieviel ich genau hatte

Also mindestens 2100Mhz mit meinen Kingston Hyper X RAM Dingern aus 2009 aber @ ~ 2V - 2,1V DRAM Bus Spannung
Ich weiss nicht welche Chips da verbaut sind , ich denke SAMSUNG

Der ist dabei aber besitmmt so heiss geworden wie meine Reg ECC Dinger


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Okay schade, nicht was ich suche, der IMC soll das ganze schon überleben 

Müssen wohl doch Hyper her, nur sind die leider schweineteuer geworden.
Deine Kingston waren warscheinlich BDBG oder BBSE wie die meisten aus dem dreh rum, Samsung gabs afaik nur sehr selten auf den 14400er kits.


----------



## Knogle (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Okay schade, nicht was ich suche, der IMC soll das ganze schon überleben
> 
> Müssen wohl doch Hyper her, nur sind die leider schweineteuer geworden.
> Deine Kingston waren warscheinlich BDBG oder BBSE wie die meisten aus dem dreh rum, Samsung gabs afaik nur sehr selten auf den 14400er kits.


 
Keine Sorge , der IMC ueberlebt das schon , aber die QPI/DRAM Spannung war bei mir wohl zu hoch 

Aufn anderen PC laeuft der RAM immernoch @2V fuer 1800Mhz


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab wie gesagt nur noch PSC-x hier, die skalieren bei mir schon von 1,6 auf 1,7V kaum. Denke da würden selbst 2V nicht viel mehr bringen, wenn ich so wahnsinnig wäre die zu geben^^


----------



## Knogle (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mal schauen wie dein Dominator Ram geht :p


----------



## kmf (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Henninges ich hab dir mal ne PN geschrieben. Vielleicht findet sich damit ein gutes Ende und du hast die CPU nicht für die Katz gekauft.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also, ich hab seit gestern meine neun verbleibenden Riegel PSC-x getestet. 
Drei der sticks schaffen einzeln 2200MHz CL7-10-9-27  1T bei 1,72V. Das Problem ist aber grade triple channel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zusammen kriege ich 2200CL8-11-9 für ein oder zwei runs 3DVantage stabil, aber die performance ist nicht reproduzierbar besser als bei 1720C7, was von den Teilern her bei 220MHz BCLK meine einzige Alternative ist.
Wie man hier sieht schwankt auch der Durchsatz recht stark:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst C11-13 bei 2T ist nicht dauerhaft stabil, und wäre auch nicht mehr schnell genug, dass es sich lohnen würde. 
Ich hör mich grade mal etwas in anderen Foren um, vielleicht überseh ich ja irgendwas. Ich frage mich grade vor allem, ob meine sticks zu schlecht sind, oder ob der IMC nicht mehr mitkommt.


----------



## Knogle (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Zieh einfach bisschen die DRAM Spannung hoch  1,8V haben bei meinen No-Name RAMs auch Wunder bewirkt


Bei meinem dual CPU System habe ich bei Latency 120ns lol und beim Rest kann der mir nix anzeigen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Leider nein, die skalieren über 1,7V nicht mehr, ich bekomm bei 1,8V statt 1,6V die tRFC ein bisschen niedriger, aber das liegt schon nicht mehr im messbaren Bereich.


----------



## Knogle (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Leider nein, die skalieren über 1,7V nicht mehr, ich bekomm bei 1,8V statt 1,6V die tRFC ein bisschen niedriger, aber das leigt schon nicht mehr im messbaren Bereich.


 
Hmm das ist schade

Habe nun 2GB Ram Module probiert von CSX oder so welche 2150Mhz @1,9V schaffen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das sind aber settings, die so unter 775 funktionieren (sollen) auf 1366 kannste das vergessen - da sind ziemlich sicher Micron D9 drauf, sowas hab ich hier auch, die sind eher für niedrige Latenzen bei ~1700-1850 gut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Oktober 2014)

Was im Realbetrieb wohl auch nice ist


----------



## Knogle (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei Dual Channel brauchste mehr als 2100 als die Bandbreite eines 1366 System @2100Mhz Ram Takt zu erreichen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei dual channel unter Haswell schaffen die gleichen sticks, die ich auf 1366 grade nicht bei 2200 stabil kriege, aber auch locker 2600 bei besseren timings 

EDIT: Grad im Treppenhaus ein Paket mit Corsair Dominators gefunden, 1600C8-8-8 geratet und v2.1, also entweder Elpida BASE oder Hypers... ich hoffe mal schön auf letzteres, aber auch BASE ist nicht schlecht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2014)

Was du so "im Treppenhaus findest" 

Rein rechnerrisch müsste ein Haswell aber um nen 1366 mit 2200MHz RAM zu erreichen 3300MHz RAM schaffen. Und das ohne Berücksichtigung der Latenzen.

Klar, die Realleistung ist nicht derart vergleichbar, was aber daran liegt, dass diese Speicherbandbreite gar nicht notwendig ist. Darum tuts ja ab etwa 1600MHz mit guten Latenzen jeder Speicher auf 1366  denn selbst dafür muss Haswell schon 2400MHz schaffen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Seit Westmere wurde durchaus etwas mehr verändert im IMC  Die Bandbreiten von Haswell sind *wesentlich* höher als das, was wir mit 1366 hinkriegen, der Speicherkanal reißt es da nicht raus.

Hier mal ein screen den ich grad aus dem bot gepickt habe, mit nur 4,4GHz auf dem Haswell und nur recht niedrigen 2600C10-12-12 auf dem RAM. Also wirklich locker alltagstaugliche settings, die jeder 4770K hinkriegt.
31K Copy, 24K read und 25K write. Das kriegst du mit Sockel 1366 höchstens unter Stickstoff bei 6GHz Coretakt und 5GHz Uncore hin, und selbst da kriegt man den Copywert nicht so hoch. Und mit wirklich hart übertakteten Haswells vergleichst du lieber gar nicht erst, sonst weint hier noch jemand, die kommen dann überall auf 35K+ und 40K+ copy


----------



## Jan565 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Leistung aus Xeon X5650 gegen i7 5820K? 

Würde mich mal interessieren wer da das rennen macht.


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Oktober 2014)

Der X5650 kommt zwischen 4 - 4,4GHz an einen 3930K @stock ran, entsprechend schneller ist der 5820K - 15 - 20% @stock.


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Der X5650 kommt zwischen 4 - 4,4GHz an einen 3930K @stock ran, entsprechend schneller ist der 5820K - 15 - 20% @stock.


 
Naja kommt drauf an

Der i7 4930k meines Kollegen macht @Stock 890 Punkte im Cinebench , da zieht ein X5650 @3,8Ghz schon vorbei


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann hat dein Kollege ein echt beschissen optimiertes System, der 4930K erreicht ~1000-1100 Punkte im R15 @stock.
Um das zu schlagen braucht ein Westmere schon mehr Takt, als 24/7 möglich ist.


----------



## Stoffel01 (19. Oktober 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Dann hat dein Kollege hat ein echt beschissen optimiertes System, der 4930K erreicht ~1000-1100 Punkte im R15 @stock.
> Um das zu schlagen braucht ein Westmere schon mehr Takt, als 24/7 möglich ist.



Seh ich auch so. Mein 3930k hat at stock ca 1050 und bei 4,9 ghz 1350


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich erreiche mit einen 5820K @ 4Ghz etwa 1150 Punkte in R15. Die bis 1100 für einen 4930K kann  ich eher nicht glauben. So um die 1000 Punkte vielleicht.


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



MarkenJodSalz schrieb:


> Ich erreiche mit einen 5820K @ 4Ghz etwa 1150 Punkte in R15. Die bis 1100 für einen 4930K kann  ich eher nicht glauben. So um die 1000 Punkte vielleicht.


 
Da wuerde ich sagen: "Schlecht optimiert"  

Wundert mich aber das es da so geringe Unterschiede gibt
Ich dachte der Heizwell macht 1500 oder so , aber dann lohnt das Aufruesten von i7 4930k oder von X5650 auf 5820k ja nicht wirklich

Hatte mir vor nun nen i7 4930k zuzulegen wegen Stromverbrauch  

Mit Pinmod schaffste aber ueber 1000 @4Ghz beim X5650


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (19. Oktober 2014)

Was soll schon schlecht optimiert sein? 4Ghz sind 4Ghz und die liegen an.


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Dann hat dein Kollege ein echt beschissen optimiertes System, der 4930K erreicht ~1000-1100 Punkte im R15 @stock.
> Um das zu schlagen braucht ein Westmere schon mehr Takt, als 24/7 möglich ist.


 


MarkenJodSalz schrieb:


> Was soll schon schlecht optimiert sein? 4Ghz sind 4Ghz und die liegen an.


 
War eigentlich nur ein Scherz , ich wollte nur Apfelkuchen zitieren


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß. Die Frage war auch eher an Apfelkuchen gerichtet  vielleicht ist's ja wirklich zu wenig. Dann würde ich aber gerne wissen wo man noch "optimieren" kann.


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Morgen dürft ihr mich übrigens im Club der X5650ianer willkommen heißen.


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



MarkenJodSalz schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Die Frage war auch eher an Apfelkuchen gerichtet  vielleicht ist's ja wirklich zu wenig. Dann würde ich aber gerne wissen wo man noch "optimieren" kann.


 
Haette aber wirklich gedacht das die mehr unter der Haube haben 


Der Arme iGameKudan musste leider warten


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



MarkenJodSalz schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Die Frage war auch eher an Apfelkuchen gerichtet  vielleicht ist's ja wirklich zu wenig. Dann würde ich aber gerne wissen wo man noch "optimieren" kann.


 System allgemein (Hintergrundprozesse, vermüllt etc), Energieeinstellungen, Uncore/Ringtakt, und vor allem RAM.

Was soll das für ein Pinmod sein, was macht der? Sicher, dass es nicht nur ein Auslesefehler ist? Ansonsten bitte screenshot inklusive CPU-Z mit CPU und Memory Reitern.


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> System allgemein (Hintergrundprozesse, vermüllt etc), Energieeinstellungen, Uncore/Ringtakt, und vor allem RAM.
> 
> Was soll das für ein Pinmod sein, was macht der? Sicher, dass es nicht nur ein Auslesefehler ist? Ansonsten bitte screenshot inklusive CPU-Z mit CPU und Memory Reitern.


 
Ich habe die Pins inzwischen gerichtet , weil es doch recht haeufig MCEs gab

Kann dir aber ein Bild von dem Pinmod schicken

Meine Cinebench Werte am Anfang des Artikels habe ich damals auch damit gemacht


Dabei wird die ECC Funktion des Caches deaktiviert und noch was bei den Speicherkanaelen , so das du aber nur die haelfte der RAM Baenke nutzen kannst


----------



## Joker_54 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ich habe die Pins inzwischen gerichtet , weil es doch recht haeufig MCEs gab
> 
> Kann dir aber ein Bild von dem Pinmod schicken
> 
> ...


 

--> Mit anderen Worten: Nur zum Benchen gedacht und nicht alltagsstabil, wie wahrscheinlich die anderen 6 Kerner gebencht wurden.
Und jetzt mal ehrlich, Ich persönlich benutze mein System auch (Und nicht nur zum Spielen), ergo sind ständige Fehler und Abstürze nicht zu vertreten.
Mit meinen 4GHz 24/7 Einstellungen fahr ich ganz gut, bekomme iE aber auch "nur" 920 Punkte. (Was ich vllt noch dazu sagen sollte: DualChannel RAM  )


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

KMode_exception_not_handled 0x0000000A
Absturz mit Fehlerquelle ntfs.sys
SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION 0x0000003b

Hin und wieder meldet das Windows-Setup auch mal so lustige Fehler wie "Es ist während der Installation ein Zugriffsproblem auf das Installationsmedium aufgetreten. Bitte stellen Sie sicher, dass dieses Gerät........"

Hat wer ne Idee woran das liegt? Mit dem Xeon kackt mir der Rechner immer unterschiedlich oft beim Windows-Setup ab... Wenn ich den einzelnen G.Skill-RAM nutze komme ich nicht mal bis zur Laufwerksauswahl, nutze ich einen TeamGroup-Riegel stürzt mir der Rechner bei spätestens 20% an expandierten Dateien ab und nutze ich beide TeamGroup-Riegel oder alle Riegel gemeinsam kackts irgendwo zwischendurch ab.

Sobald ich irgendwas an den Takteinstellungen verstelle und dann speichere geht der Rechner sofort aus und setzt mir beim erneuten Starten wieder die Takteinstellungen auf die Standardeinstellungen zurück. Board ist das Gigabyte X58A-UD7 Rev1.0 mit BIOS F9A, Sockel ist ebenfalls in Ordnung.

Memtest sagt dass die RAMs fehlerfrei sind....


----------



## Knogle (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hatte die selben oder aehnliche BSODs

Hier mal alle die ich wegen falschen RAM bzw. falsche RAM Settings hatte



Spoiler



IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

0x0a

UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP

KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED

0x0000001e

SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED

0x1000007e

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
0x00000050

MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

0x0000009c




Hier welche mit unbekannter Ursache



Spoiler



MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

0x9c


A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: hal.dll

MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x0000009c (0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff8800307bbd0, 0x0000000000000000, 
0x0000000000000000)

*** hal.dll - Address 0xfffff8006303e80e base at 0xfffff80063011000 DateStamp 
0x50875a79

A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: hal.dll

MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x0000009c (0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffff80062ec6b3a, 0x0000000000000000, 
0xffffffffffffffff)

*** intelppm.sys - Address 0xfffff88001eb0bcb base at 0xfffff88001eaf000 DateStamp 
0x52561fc3

A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: ntoskrnl.exe

MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x0000009c (0x0000000000000001, 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000000, 
0xfffff8018d4ab3db)

*** ntoskrnl.exe - Address 0xfffff8018d465440 base at 0xfffff8018d40b000 DateStamp 
0x531d349d


A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: hal.dll

MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x0000009c (0xfffff8805453328b, 0x0000000000000008, 0xfffff8805453328b, 
0x0000000000000002)

*** ntoskrnl.exe - Address 0xfffff803752c6440 base at 0xfffff8037526c000 DateStamp 
0x531d349d

A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: hal.dll

MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x0000009c (0x00000000c0000005, 0xfffff8013ae733bf, 0xfffff8800ba1adf0, 
0x0000000000000000)

*** ntoskrnl.exe - Address 0xfffff8013ac5c440 base at 0xfffff8013ac02000 DateStamp 
0x531d349d

A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: hal.dll

MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x0000009c (0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffff80398488fff, 0xfffff880009a7548, 
0xfffff880009a6d80)

*** intelppm.sys - Address 0xfffff80398488fff base at 0xfffff80398009000 DateStamp 
0x536464f4


A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: hal.dll

MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x0000009c (0x0000000077982ad2, 0x0000000000000000, 0x000000000000ffff, 
0xfffff8800dfdacc0)

*** win32k.sys - Address 0xfffff9600015d08a base at 0xfffff9600012e000 DateStamp 
0x527ace4b

A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: hal.dll

MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x0000009c (0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffff8800473c67f, 0x0000000000000000, 
0xffffffffffffffff)

*** intelppm.sys - Address 0xfffff8800473c67f base at 0xfffff8800473a000 DateStamp 
0x50988a16


A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: hal.dll

MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x0000009c (0x000000fffffa8053, 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000001, 
0xfffff88001f7dd44)

*** fvevol.sys - Address 0xfffff88001f7dd44 base at 0xfffff88001f6e000 DateStamp 
0x52142f0b


A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: hal.dll

MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x0000009c (0x0000000000000000, 0xfffffa8008d43028, 0x00000000ba000000, 
0x0000000000400405)

*** intelide.sys - Address 0xfffff80088a38965 base at 0xfffff80088a0b000 DateStamp 
0x50875a79




Und noch mehr


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich glaub mein Board hat die tRFC vom RAM viel zu sportlich eingestellt gehabt.... Nunja, vorläufiges Ergebnis (noch am primeln, 5min sind ja nix...)...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird übrigens von einem Prolimatech Megahalems und 2 BeQuiet ShadowWings SW2 LowSpeed gekühlt... 

Bleibt trotz 400MHz mehr 10° kühler als der i7 920.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich liebe solche Screens wo man nur 4 min Prime 95 sieht.

Wenn das stabil sein sollte ist das nice.


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gibt nachher noch nen Screen hinterher, stabil war das leider nicht... Bin gerade mit 1,328V dran. 

EDIT: Siehe Anhang.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Oktober 2014)

Schade des ich gerade n bisserl knapp mit spielbudget bin, zur Zeit gibts nen x5680 für gerade mal 147€ plus 15€ Versand, 

Wers brauchen kann, Ebay.


----------



## Jan565 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich bin echt am Überlegen ob ich mir nicht nächstes Jahr einen X5650 mit Board hole (Dabei sind Boards extrem teuer!) oder einen 5820K + Board + Ram.

Günstiger ist ganz klar das 1366 System, aber Mainboards sind ja fast unbezahlbar geworden. Unter 160€ finde ich nichts.


----------



## Joker_54 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

x5680 Lohnt sich nicht, da gleicher Prozessor wie der x5650, nur ist Werksmäßig eine höhere Spannung und höherer Takt angelegt (Wie es da dann mit der Chipgüte aussieht weiß ich nicht)

Zum Thema 5820K vs x5650: Man merkt die IPC (Wie viel der Prozessor pro Takt verarbeiten kann) schon, vorallem bei Singlethreaded.
Muss man selbst wissen, ob es einem das Geld wert ist, zum reinen Spielen würde ich mir keinen 6 Kerner kaufen 

Was mir aufgefallen ist: Der Xeon gönnt sich ab und an eine kleine Gedenkpause, die der i5 nicht hatte. Ist das bei euch auch so, oder liegt das an der Software (In dem Fall Windows)?


----------



## RavionHD (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Erstaunlich was eine so alte CPU noch leistet, der fegt meinen i5 3470 3,6 Ghz ja regelrecht weg.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Joker
Der X5680 hat einen höheren Multi, was bedeutet, dass der eventuell bei gleichen Einstellungen 200-400 MHz höher gehen kann.
Es gibt Boards die keinen hohen BCLK vertragen und dann ist ein höherer Multi schon sinnvoll.
PS: Nutze den 6-Kerner ausschließlich zum spielen - ist meinen i5 2500K gewichen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> x5680 Lohnt sich nicht, da gleicher Prozessor wie der x5650, nur ist Werksmäßig eine höhere Spannung und höherer Takt angelegt (Wie es da dann mit der Chipgüte aussieht weiß ich nicht)
> 
> Zum Thema 5820K vs x5650: Man merkt die IPC (Wie viel der Prozessor pro Takt verarbeiten kann) schon, vorallem bei Singlethreaded.
> Muss man selbst wissen, ob es einem das Geld wert ist, zum reinen Spielen würde ich mir keinen 6 Kerner kaufen
> ...


So lange man vernünftige Bords nutzt und der Preis normal deutlich höher liegt als der 5650, ja, dann geb ich dir recht.
Gestern abend war aber der Schnapper der Woche drin, und ein x5680 für 147€ plus VSK ist in meinen Augen schon lohnend, denn wie schnabelfuchs schon schrieb, es gibt Bords, wo du nur wenig bis nichts über dne BCLK machen kannst. Wäre ja dann ein riesen Vorteil.

Aber der War erwartungsgemäß auch sehr fix weg. Leider.
Jemand von Hier?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ganz ehrlich, nahezu jedes board schafft mindestens 200MHz BCLK, außer es ist im Eimer oder der Übertakter ein talentloser Übeltakter, scnr 
Bei einem X5650 bedeutet das schon 4,4GHz. Recht viel mehr kriegt man auch mit Wasser nicht Alltagsstabil (ohne böse Spannungen), da bringt es auch nichts, wenn die CPU mehr schaffen würde.


----------



## Knogle (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Bobi schrieb:


> Erstaunlich was eine so alte CPU noch leistet, der fegt meinen i5 3470 3,6 Ghz ja regelrecht weg.


 
Wieviel Punkte macht der denn im Cinebench?


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Oktober 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich, nahezu jedes board schafft mindestens 200MHz BCLK, außer es ist im Eimer oder der Übertakter ein talentloser Übeltakter, scnr
> Bei einem X5650 bedeutet das schon 4,4GHz. Recht viel mehr kriegt man auch mit Wasser nicht Alltagsstabil (ohne böse Spannungen), da bringt es auch nichts, wenn die CPU mehr schaffen würde.



Sind MSI-Boards nicht solche BCLK-Krüppel?

Der X5680 lohnt sich mMn. außer für Holzhammer-OC auch nicht - in dem Taktbereich, den man durch die höheren Multis erreichen kann, müsste man für 100MHz so viel Spannung drauflegen dass es nicht alltagsstabil ist...

Mein X5650 macht @4,2GHz übrigens respektable 127P im Single Core-Test vom Cinebench. Garnicht mal sooo schlecht.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit 4GHz Kerntakt, 4GHz Uncore und 2000C9-9-9 RAM-Takt kommen meine 1366-CPUs auf 123-129 Punkte im Singlethread. Also schraub doch nochmal ein wenig an der Effizienz 

Das setting hab ich damals für den Vergleich Bloomfield vs Westmere gebencht, sonst hab ich den singlethread nie angerührt.


----------



## Jan565 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dagegen sieht mein Deneb gar nicht mal so schlecht aus. Ich erreiche 110P im Singlethread bei 4,2GHz. 

Damals war die Leistung von Intel Pro Takt auch noch nicht so extrem viel höher als heute. Eher das SMT hat es bei den ganzen 1366 gebracht.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Cinebench ist nicht die Welt, bei diesen Szenen braucht man nicht viel Bandbreite. Das sieht anderswo anders aus, und da wird der Abstand dann auch größer.
Einen schlechten i7 920 kann ein guter Deneb aber trotzdem schlagen. Westmere? Nope, schon allein weil der bei gleicher Kühlung mehr Takt schafft, fast egal wie schlecht er ist.


----------



## Jan565 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Xeon sind sowieso besser als die i7, schon alleine da die von der Chipgüte besser sind. 

Der X5650 kostet echt nicht viel. 88€ bei ebay inkl Versand. Aber wenn man mal nach Mainboards guckt, da frage ich mich echt, ob viele nicht einfach zu heiß gebadet wurden. 

An sich würde ich auch gerne auf den Xeon umsteigen, aber halt die Board Preise werde ich nicht bezahlen dafür. In der Bucht bei 160€+! Dabei vergessen wohl alle, das die mindestens 4 Jahre alt sind!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja, nur wegen Xeon sind die nicht besser, aber die 32nm-Versionen schaffen fast immer mehr Takt.
Heißt trozdem nicht, dass ein W3520 besser als ein i7 920 ist. Mein 920er verneint das


----------



## Jan565 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welches Mainboard hast du eigentlich? 

Also ich habe mal geguckt, die Quad Xeons bekommt man ja schon für Teilweise unter 40€ sogar einen unter 30€! 

Ist halt nur die Frage wo bekommt man günstig ein Mainboard her, aber eines was auf jeden Fall CF untestützt!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich benutze ein Asus P6T6WS Revolution und ein Rampage II Extreme. Das Revo hat mich damals 80€ gekostet und das Rex II 30€.
Hat schon was für sich, wenn man vor der Welle kauft und nicht danach 

Kannst ja mal Kleinanzeigen abgrasen, oder halt eBay Kleinanzeigen. Zumindest für ~120-130 gibts da momentan noch was, das ist wenigstens nicht ganz so Krebs wie eBay selbst.


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Oktober 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Mit 4GHz Kerntakt, 4GHz Uncore und 2000C9-9-9 RAM-Takt kommen meine 1366-CPUs auf 123-129 Punkte im Singlethread. Also schraub doch nochmal ein wenig an der Effizienz
> 
> Das setting hab ich damals für den Vergleich Bloomfield vs Westmere gebencht, sonst hab ich den singlethread nie angerührt.



Wo soll ich da anner Effizienz schrauben? 4GHz Uncore erreiche ich noch lange nicht stabil und ich habe auch nur einfachen  1333er CL9-RAM. 

Bin mit meinem X58A-UD7 Rev1.0 (was laut dem GB-Support angeblich erst mit der Rev2.0 Westmere-kompatibel sei, aufgrund von Änderungen an der Spannungsversorgung ) trotzdem gut zufrieden... Und mit meinem 5650 auch, 4320MHz bei 1,344-1,360V scheinen noch zu gehen.


----------



## Knogle (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auch ein Ivy schafft +1.6V 

Aber nun ist er kaputt  (Denke ich)

Der Temp Sensor zeigt ueberall und im BIOS nur noch -60 Grad an

Aber das Ergebniss bei Maxmemm ist echt prima fuer son Teil


----------



## Jan565 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich benutze ein Asus P6T6WS Revolution und ein Rampage II Extreme. Das Revo hat mich damals 80€ gekostet und das Rex II 30€.
> Hat schon was für sich, wenn man vor der Welle kauft und nicht danach
> 
> Kannst ja mal Kleinanzeigen abgrasen, oder halt eBay Kleinanzeigen. Zumindest für ~120-130 gibts da momentan noch was, das ist wenigstens nicht ganz so Krebs wie eBay selbst.


 
Wenn man bedenkt das die Boards schon asbach sind, sehr viel Geld! Der Vorteil aber an 1366 wäre ja auch, RAM hat man da, und ist nicht das Problem. 

Aber 130€ für ein gebrauchtes Board? Mal gucken was sich so in nächster Zeit machen lässt.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, die wirklich guten boards bekommt man hier in Deutschland fast gar nicht mehr, unabhängig vom Preis. Wer welche hat behält sie halt, irgendwo verständlich 

Ist wie mit den guten 775-boards, die kosten auch mehr als 1155-boards.

Knogle, wieso zum Teufel gibst du einer CPU, die man sowieso nicht übertakten kann 1,6V? Ivy verträgt unter Kälte bis fast 2V, aber nicht mit dem, mti dem du kühlst


----------



## Jan565 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja, 775 finde ich schon für 50€ die guten die ich kenne. Vorbei, wer will noch 775 haben? Gegen die sind auch aktuelle AMD schneller. 

Mal sehen, ich denke wenn ich mir eines anschaffen werde irgendwann starte ich hier eine Suche. 

Auf jeden Fall brauche ich ein Board mit CF unterstützung, soviel weiß ich jetzt schon.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich glaub du kennst keine "guten" 775-boards. Unter benchern ist der Sockel noch immer sehr beliebt - versuch mal ein REX zu kaufen 
Für die schlechten Revisionen 150 mindestens, für Mint condition ist neulich eins für 300 weggegangen.
Oder ein blood iron... die wirklich guten sind noch bei ~100€+, weil es da einfach nicht so viele gab.


----------



## Knogle (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ja, die wirklich guten boards bekommt man hier in Deutschland fast gar nicht mehr, unabhängig vom Preis. Wer welche hat behält sie halt, irgendwo verständlich
> 
> Ist wie mit den guten 775-boards, die kosten auch mehr als 1155-boards.
> 
> Knogle, wieso zum Teufel gibst du einer CPU, die man sowieso nicht übertakten kann 1,6V? Ivy verträgt unter Kälte bis fast 2V, aber nicht mit dem, mti dem du kühlst


 
Hab gedacht dann ist mehr BCLK drin 

RAM habe ich nun auch mal @2,5V laufen lassen auf 1600Mhz , wurde jedoch sehr sehr heiss , deshalb bin ich runter gegangen

Irgendwie gibt es keinen Taktgeber bei der Ivy Kiste

Weder RWE noch SetFSB oder DosSMB finden was

SMBus finde ich auch keinen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Für mehr BCLK brauchst du Kälte, nicht Spannung.


----------



## Knogle (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Für mehr BCLK brauchst du Kälte, nicht Spannung.


 
Warum ist eigentlich nicht mehr BCLK drin? Intel hat wohl wieder mal Mist gebaut , vorher lief ja auch alles super und das obwohl nichtmal die ganze NB in der CPU lag


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Weil du da nicht dran rumschrauben sollst, das ist selbstverständlich Absicht  Keine würde teure K-CPUs kaufen, wenn man auch die billigste CPU auf 4,5GHz+ übertakten könnte -> so geschehen bei 1366, keine sau hat was größeres als den 920er gekauft, weil er sich fast ebensoweit takten lies, wie die größeren CPUs.
Also hat Intel DMI, PCIe, Controlelr etc an den BCLK gekoppelt...


----------



## Knogle (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Weil du da nicht dran rumschrauben sollst, das ist selbstverständlich Absicht  Keine würde teure K-CPUs kaufen, wenn man auch die billigste CPU auf 4,5GHz+ übertakten könnte -> so geschehen bei 1366, keine sau hat was größeres als den 920er gekauft, weil er sich fast ebensoweit takten lies, wie die größeren CPUs.
> Also hat Intel DMI, PCIe, Controlelr etc an den BCLK gekoppelt...


 
Scheint wohl auch der Grund zu sein warum es keinen "Taktgeber" mehr gibt

Das ist ja echt bescheurt  Wo besteht der Unterschied zwischen DMI und QPI?

Bestimmt auch alles mit festen und nicht aenderbaren Multis


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

DMI ist quasi PCIe mit eigenem Protokoll zum SB-Anbinden. QPI ist was ganz eigenes mit mehr Durchsatz aber auch höherem Platzaufwand.


----------



## Knogle (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> DMI ist quasi PCIe mit eigenem Protokoll zum SB-Anbinden. QPI ist was ganz eigenes mit mehr Durchsatz aber auch höherem Platzaufwand.


 
Kann man den DMI uebertakten?


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jein. Bei den neueren Sockeln wird es passieren wenn du am Referenztakt drehst, beschleunigen tut es aber eben nur den Durchsatz zur SB, was allenfalls bei einer großen Menge SSDs messbar sein sollte.


----------



## Knogle (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und was wird letztendlich instabil beim BCLK OC? Die CPU selbst ? Oder irgendwelche Controller auf dem Board?

Verstehen tuh ich das trotzdedm nicht , weil das ist ja ein gewaltiger Rueckschritt mit dieser BCLK kacke an dem nun alles gekoppelt ist


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Als es noch VIA-Chipsätze mit kaputtem PCI-Fix gab waren es meist die Festplatten und Soundkarten die den Taktanstieg am wenigsten mochten. Jetzt scheint es wieder ähnlich zu sein.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Knogle, das ist kein Rückschritt, sondern absichtliches Verhindern von OC.


----------



## Knogle (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Knogle, das ist kein Rückschritt, sondern absichtliches Verhindern von OC.


 
Hmm

Wuerde da gern rumprobieren , jedoch habe ich bei dem Schlitten nichtmal Zugriff auf den SMBus oder Super I/O

Wahrscheinlich durch diese IPMI

Also ich habe deswgeen schonmal beim Intel Forum gefragt , und die meinten das sei Forschritt durch Technik so etwa


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Oktober 2014)

So verkaufen se es, was glaubst du, was passiert, wenn Intel werbewirsam sagt, dass die Probleme mit dem Übertakten von Non-K CPUs gewollt herbeigeführt wurden?

Das hat man mit SandyBridge schön als Fortschritt verkauft und dafür die K-CPUs gebracht, an denen man sich ne goldene Nase verdient. Vor allem im Fall des 4970k, den man so quasi ja fast vergessen kann, da man kaum über den Turbo raus kommt.

Schade des AMD noch nix hat, was Intel das Leben schwer machen kann,  denn dann würde kaum ein Übertakter zu Intel greifen. Bei AMD kann man ja auch n günstige CPU treten.


----------



## Knogle (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein 1366 OC Tutorial fuer Non-OC Boards nun fertig 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-auf-non-oc-boards-alternative-zu-setfsb.html


----------



## Stoffel01 (23. Oktober 2014)

Und im ersten Satz n Schreibfehler


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Oktober 2014)

Und teilweise sind auch einige Texte (GTL... ) kopiert... Das kannst Du besser. 

Bin grad an den 4360MHz (218*20) dran... Turbomulti-OC ist mit meinem Board doof... Das kennt nur aus (21er-Multi ist zwar wählbar wird aber nicht übernommen) und an (das Board nimmt unter Last immer den 22er-Multi für alle Kerne und den 23er für einen...).


----------



## Stoffel01 (23. Oktober 2014)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und teilweise sind auch einige Texte (GTL... ) kopiert... Das kannst Du besser.
> 
> Bin grad an den 4360MHz (218*20) dran... Turbomulti-OC ist mit meinem Board doof... Das kennt nur aus (21er-Multi ist zwar wählbar wird aber nicht übernommen) und an (das Board nimmt unter Last immer den 22er-Multi für alle Kerne und den 23er für einen...).



Bei mir kommt immer n 49er Multi drauf  aber das ist auch was anderes


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Oktober 2014)

Du hast ja auch nen 980X :p

4360MHz @1,36V Vcore (dyn. VCore +0,3125V) 
218MHz Ref-Takt @1,355V QPI/VTT-Voltage

Geht das ok (besonders die QPI/VTT-Spannnung)?

Temperaturen bewegen sich bei 87Grad für die CPU und 54Grad für die Northbridge...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Spannung geht so in Ordnung, bei der Temperatur musst du halt gucken was passiert, wenn die Grafikkarte ebenfalls heizt. Ohne den Accelero hättest du warscheinlich 10-15° weniger auf der CPU, der heizt Gehäuseinnenräume gut durch


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab sogar schon das Fenster aufgemacht, da ich sonst leicht in die Throttling-Grenze  (bzw. ab hier senkt das Board dann die Kernfrequenz um einen Multi) bei 92° renne... Im Alltagsbetrieb, getestet mit BF4, wird die CPU aber noch laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange keine 75° warm. 
Beim primeln ist der Megahalems somit so langsam am Ende - trotzdem erstaunlich dass der ne stark übertaktete Sechskern-CPU relativ problemlos gekühlt kriegt. 

Das lief dann so wie oben angegeben eine Stunde stabil, ich habe dann jetzt nochmal den Uncore-Takt von 3488MHz auf 3706MHz angehoben und lass das jetzt nochmal ne Stunde laufen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Oha, dann sei vorsichtig im Sommer  Spätestens bei 30°C draußen wird dein setting dann die Luftkühlung überfordern.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bis zum Sommer sinds noch sechs Monate hin und bis dahin werde ich auch mehr Geld haben.... 

220*20MHz macht der 5650 wohl auch noch mit, allerdings ist da wohl das Board so langsam am Ende - die Tastaturbeleuchtung schaltet sich schon öfters aus und wieder an. 
EDIT: War vor fünf Minuten dann auch abgesoffen... Mal sehen ob noch 219MHz gehen. 

OC mit den Turbomultis geht halt nur leider nicht... :c


----------



## Knogle (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin mal gespannt wann Intel nen 6 Kerner mit 65W TDP rausbringt


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schon passiert, L5639 mit 60W TDP. Hatte ich übrigens auch mal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Schon passiert, L5639 mit 60W TDP. Hatte ich übrigens auch mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Leider lohnt es nich so eine zu kaufen , weil die X5650 CPUs guenstiger sind

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefuehl das die High-End CPUs nicht effezienter geworden sind , weil ein Haswell-E 6 Kerner verbraucht immernoch soviel wie ein Ivy-E , Sandy-E oder Westmere-EP


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Natürlich sind sie effizienter geworden, einmal im Sinne von Leistung pro Takt, und ebenfalls im Sinne von Leistung pro Watt. Klar ist die TDP ebenso hoch, aber sie leisten bei dieser TDP auch wesentlich mehr.
Intel könnte auch jetzt nur noch CPUs mit 6 Kernen und 60W TDP rausbringen, aber dann würden sich alle beschweren, dass es keinen Leistungssprung zum Vorgänger gibt (und/oder das Ding einfach wieder übertakten soweit es geht, wodurch es am Ende aufs selbe rausläuft).


----------



## Knogle (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Natürlich sind sie effizienter geworden, einmal im Sinne von Leistung pro Takt, und ebenfalls im Sinne von Leistung pro Watt. Klar ist die TDP ebenso hoch, aber sie leisten bei dieser TDP auch wesentlich mehr.
> Intel könnte auch jetzt nur noch CPUs mit 6 Kernen und 60W TDP rausbringen, aber dann würden sich alle beschweren, dass es keinen Leistungssprung zum Vorgänger gibt (und/oder das Ding einfach wieder übertakten soweit es geht, wodurch es am Ende aufs selbe rausläuft).


 
Hmm

Ich weiss nicht ob es sich lohnt auf 2011 aufzuruesten

Ich wollte mir eigentlich einen 4930k kaufen da mir Stromverbrauch und hohe Leistung pro Kern wichtig ist weil ich den dann @2,5Ghz laufen lassen will

der Xeon ist mir bei diesem Takt bisschen zu lahm


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wieso ist es dir so wichtig unbedignt 2,5GHz zu haben? Vielleicht hat deine CPU auch bei ~3GHz einen sweet spot, der kaum mehr verbraucht.
Mit ein wenig Fummelei kriegt man die meisten Stromsparfunktionen  übrigens auch mit OC ans laufen, wenn auch nicht alle C-states.

Wenn dir stromverbrauch und Verbrauchseffizienz so wichtig ist, dann kauf dir lieber gleich einen 4770S mit 65W TDP (ohne undervolting), anstatt auf Sockel zu setzen, die auf Enthusiasten und damit pure Leistung statt Verbrauchseffizienz zugeschnitten sind.


----------



## Knogle (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Wieso ist es dir so wichtig unbedignt 2,5GHz zu haben? Vielleicht hat deine CPU auch bei ~3GHz einen sweet spot, der kaum mehr verbraucht.
> Mit ein wenig Fummelei kriegt man die meisten Stromsparfunktionen  übrigens auch mit OC ans laufen, wenn auch nicht alle C-states.
> 
> Wenn dir stromverbrauch und Verbrauchseffizienz so wichtig ist, dann kauf dir lieber gleich einen 4770S mit 65W TDP (ohne undervolting), anstatt auf Sockel zu setzen, die auf Enthusiasten und damit pure Leistung statt Verbrauchseffizienz zugeschnitten sind.


 
Naja , sagen wirs so

Ich brauch viel Leistung bei wenig Stromverbrauch


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Wieso ist es dir so wichtig unbedignt 2,5GHz zu haben? Vielleicht hat deine CPU auch bei ~3GHz einen sweet spot, der kaum mehr verbraucht.
> Mit ein wenig Fummelei kriegt man die meisten Stromsparfunktionen  übrigens auch mit OC ans laufen, wenn auch nicht alle C-states.
> 
> Wenn dir stromverbrauch und Verbrauchseffizienz so wichtig ist, dann kauf dir lieber gleich einen 4770S mit 65W TDP (ohne undervolting), anstatt auf Sockel zu setzen, die auf Enthusiasten und damit pure Leistung statt Verbrauchseffizienz zugeschnitten sind.


 
Bei mir funktionieren alle C-States ohne Probleme....


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Naja , sagen wirs so
> 
> Ich brauch viel Leistung bei wenig Stromverbrauch


 Dann bist du bei S1366 und 2011  verdammt falsch 



> Bei mir funktionieren alle C-States ohne Probleme....


Einstellen ja, aber obs auch läuft ist die andere Sache. Reduziert sich bei dir denn auch die Spannung im idle? Ab gewissen Taktraten läuft das bei mir nicht, auf keinem meiner boards.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, Spannung senkt sich im Idle. Sind zwar "nur" 0,16V (1,200V-1,360V), aber es geht.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Genau das meinte ich damit, es gehen nicht alle states sondern nur manche, sonst würdest du auf weit unter 1V kommen.
Aber besser als nix natürlich, ohne anliegende Last zieht das Zeug sowieso kaum Strom.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. Oktober 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich damit, es gehen nicht alle states sondern nur manche, sonst würdest du auf weit unter 1V kommen.
> Aber besser als nix natürlich, ohne anliegende Last zieht das Zeug sowieso kaum Strom.



Ich nutze keinen 980X sondern einen X5650 der logischerweise aufgrund des gesperrten Multis per Referenztakt übertaktet ist - also liegen fast 2500MHz im Idle an, das würde mit "weniger als 1V" definitiv nicht gehen. 

 Ich übertakte mit einer Offset-VCore von +0,31825V (kein Scherz, das resultiert in 1,360V unter Last...), da sind die etwa 1,180V - 1,200V im Leerlauf trotz aktivierter C-States normal.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Oktober 2014)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ja, Spannung senkt sich im Idle. Sind zwar "nur" 0,16V (1,200V-1,360V), aber es geht.



Seltsam, was macht ihr da?
Mein 5560 senkt im Idle die Spannung auf ca. 1,00V bei Last gehts auf 1,32V hoch. 

Ohne die C-States ist OC für mich nix für den Alltag.


----------



## PeterK1 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Seltsam, was macht ihr da?
> Mein 5560 senkt im Idle die Spannung auf ca. 1,00V bei Last gehts auf 1,32V hoch.
> 
> Ohne die C-States ist OC für mich nix für den Alltag.



Ist bei meine X5650 auch so: Bei +0,19375V DVID Offset (Vid 1,20625V) = 1,4V. Daraus ergibt sich unter Last, je nach Auslastung, 1,312V-1,36V und im Idle 1,152V.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. Oktober 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Seltsam, was macht ihr da?
> Mein 5560 senkt im Idle die Spannung auf ca. 1,00V bei Last gehts auf 1,32V hoch.
> 
> Ohne die C-States ist OC für mich nix für den Alltag.



Wiegesagt, dynamische VCore, da sind die 1,15V - 1,20V bei +0,318V im Leerlauf normal.

Keine Ahnung wieso mein Board der Meinung ist 1,04V seien standardmäßig stabil...


----------



## NuVirus (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hier könntet ihr jemanden für den Xeon begeistern eigl ideale Voraussetzungen durch die Wasserkühlung oder? 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...e-gtx-680-gtx970-bei-einem-core-i7-950-a.html


----------



## Knogle (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja , da duerften 4,5Ghz stabil drin sein


----------



## Knogle (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> es ist eher die frage was der spaß kosten soll.


 
Darf ich hier ueberhaupt nen Preis nennen ohne gegen die Marktplatzregeln zu verstossen?


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Natürlich nicht.


----------



## Knogle (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht.


 O.o , hier ist immer ein Admen unterwegs


----------



## Joker_54 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht.


 
Ich finde in den Marktplatzregeln aber keinerlei Grundlage, was verbieten würde, einen ungefähren Preis, was eine solche Aufrüstung nach sich zieht zu nennen.
Uns würde die Hardware ja nicht gehören ,und wir haben nichts mit den Angeboten (Auf z.B. Ebay und Co) zu tun - Geizhals und ähnliche Links mit Preisangaben sind ja auch erlaubt.

Wenn ich da jetzt komplett falsch leigen sollte, bitte ich um Aufklärung


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es ging bei der jetzt gekürzten Diskussion explizit um Sachen die Knogle in Zukunft verkaufen will -> direktes Verkaufsangebot


----------



## Joker_54 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Okay, alles klar


----------



## Jan565 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Laufen die Xeon 5650 auch auf den Asus P6T (SE/Deluxe/V2 .... ) ?


----------



## Knogle (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jup


----------



## Jan565 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Danke. 

Die bekommt man zum glück noch relativ günstig <100€. Mal sehen was sich ergattern lässt und ob dann auch noch CPU drin ist oder ob die erst nächsten Monat kommt.


----------



## Jan565 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gibt es irgendwo eine List mit welchen Boards der Xeon kompatibel ist, obwohl er nicht in der Liste steht? 

Komme zu einem super Preis an ein ASRock X58 Extreme ran und weiß nicht ob das Board die CPU unterstützt.

*Edit....

Mist, nicht gesehen das ich den letzten Post hatte... Sorry für Doppelpost!


----------



## Timberwo1f (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ASRock X58 Extreme unterstützt CPUs mit der CPUID 206C2 wie z.B. den i7 990X. Der Xeon X5650 weißt genau die selbe CPUID auf und ist somit auf dem Board lauffähig da der entsprechenden Microcode im BIOS vorhanden ist.

ASRock > X58 Extreme

CPUID database


----------



## Jan565 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Timberwo1f schrieb:


> Das ASRock X58 Extreme unterstützt CPUs mit der CPUID 206C2 wie z.B. den i7 990X. Der Xeon X5650 weißt genau die selbe CPUID auf und ist somit auf dem Board lauffähig da der entsprechenden Microcode im BIOS vorhanden ist.
> 
> ASRock > X58 Extreme
> 
> CPUID database


 
Aso, so gut kenne ich mich mit CPU und kompatiblität nicht aus. 

Danke 

Heißt also wenn es ganz schlecht läuft, muss ich ein BIOS update machen bevor die CPU läuft. Und dafür brauche ich dann einen 920 oder so. 

Habe es mir nämlich im Netz gekauft, mal sehen, vielleicht nächste woche noch den Xeon oder erst nächsten Monat, dann werde ich es ja wissen.


----------



## iGameKudan (30. Oktober 2014)

Man sollte sich nicht rein auf irgendwelchen Mikrocode-Kram verlassen, es scheitert oft genug an der Hardware - das EVGA X58 SLI Micro frisst beispielsweise nen 980X, aber keinen Xeon - sogar EVGA schreibt selber, dass letzterer nur mit einem Hardware-Mod kompatibel ist.


----------



## Jan565 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich werde es ja sehen, ich habe das Board zu einem Preis bekommen wo ich es sogar noch gewinnbringend verkaufen kann. Sollte morgen oder übermorgen hoffentlich kommen. 

Leider finde ich im Internet auch nicht viel dazu. Aber einige Xeon laufen, daher schätze ich mal, dass die Chancen gut stehen.

*Laut der Liste hier, soll der Xeon auf dem Board laufen. 

http://www.game-debate.com/hardware/index.php?pid=2111&moboList=Xeon Processor X5650

Ich bin guter Dinge, dass er das auch tun wird wenn es mal so weit ist.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Notfalls schick ich dir kurz nen Xeon E5504 zum flashen, den hab ich grad sowieso nur rumliegen. Wenn das BIOS bei deinem board gesockelt ist kannst du dir von diversen shops (-> ebay) auch gleich einen Baustein mit Wunschbios schicken lassen.


----------



## Jan565 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, eben mal nach gesehen, ist gesockelt der Chip. 

Werde ich dann ja sehen, das Board habe ich vor der CPU, ich weiß nämlich noch nicht ob ich den nächstes Woche schon schaffe.  

Zur not liegt das Board halt einen Monat. Aber ich glaube das ist zu verkraften, schließlich sollte der X5650 OC eine ganze weile reichen.


----------



## Knogle (2. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So , habe wieder ein neues 1366 System


----------



## Joker_54 (2. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was ist diesmal drin?


----------



## Knogle (2. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ASUS P6X58D-E , Xeon X5650 , Bequiet Dark Power pro 10 , GTS 450 , 3x 4GB Kingston Ram  Das wars  Und ein guter EKL Brocken , habe davon noch 4 rumleigen


----------



## Jan565 (2. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Warum baut man sich mehrere auf?


----------



## Knogle (2. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja , alle meine Systeme werden durch 1366 Systeme ersetzt


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja, da hab ich lieber zwei oder drei richtig gute Systeme statt einem Haufen fast gleicher mittelprächtiger. Was hast du davon, wenn die sich so sehr ähneln, dass alle das gleiche Einsatzgebiet haben?

Btw, hab jetzt meine Hypers, 2000C7-7-7 laufen schon mal


----------



## Knogle (2. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich benutze die alle zum Spielen und 1 als TV Receiver mit TV Karte und Platte zum Aufnehmen

3 weitere als NAS mit je 8 Festplatten

Und dann noch 1 als Buero PC und noch einen zum Rendern


----------



## NuVirus (2. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich ärgere mich im Nachhinein etwas nicht noch mein Sockel 1366 Board und CPU behalten zu haben (hat jetzt iGameKudan) aber zu dem Zeitpunkt als dein Tipp hier im Forum kam hatte ich schon Haswell da ich einige Teile günstig bekommen hatte und zurück auf ne alte Plattform wollte ich dann auch nicht mehr.

Hätte dann wohl jetzt als Haupt-PC noch Sockel 1366 mit Xeon X5650 oder X5660 und einiges an Geld gespart hatte mir ja sogar extra kurz vorher noch auf 12GB RAM aufgerüstet.


----------



## Knogle (2. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich im Nachhinein etwas nicht noch mein Sockel 1366 Board und CPU behalten zu haben (hat jetzt iGameKudan) aber zu dem Zeitpunkt als dein Tipp hier im Forum kam hatte ich schon Haswell da ich einige Teile günstig bekommen hatte und zurück auf ne alte Plattform wollte ich dann auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Hätte dann wohl jetzt als Haupt-PC noch Sockel 1366 mit Xeon X5650 oder X5660 und einiges an Geld gespart hatte mir ja sogar extra kurz vorher noch auf 12GB RAM aufgerüstet.


 
Von mir hat iGameKudan noch nen Xeon bekommen


----------



## NuVirus (2. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo hatten noch Kontakt in Skype ^^

Immerhin hab ich jetzt ne IPC die noch lange reichen wird bei 4,6Ghz und hab noch einiges für das alte Board bekommen von daher halb so schlimm aber Sockel 1366 wäre halt die günstigste Möglichkeit gewesen.

Den schlechten i5 4670k konnte ich immerhin an nen Freund noch gut verkaufen da er eigl nen i5 4590 kaufen wollte der neu auch schon 170€ damals gekostet hat und ja sogar langsamer ist von daher Wartezeit auf den 4790k praktisch mit wenig Verlust überbrückt^^


----------



## Knogle (2. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann mir jemand von euch ne Grafikkarte fuer mein Xeon System empfehlen?

Bis max 250 Euronen


----------



## NuVirus (2. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

oder
http://geizhals.de/powercolor-radeon-r9-290-pcs-axr9-290-4gbd5-ppdhe-a1059569.html

wenn das zu teuer ist: ASUS R9280X-DC2-3GD5 DirectCU II, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x DisplayPort (90YV0501-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Knogle (2. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Haste auch was stromsparenderes ? 

Habe sonst auch noch ne alte GTX 590 da


----------



## NuVirus (2. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du kannst ne 290 auch gut Undervolten dann ist se nimmer stromfressend^^

Nvidia wird da erst aber 970 interessant vom Stromverbrauch aber recht teuer, ne 770 ist schon deutlich langsamer^^


----------



## Jan565 (2. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ab nächster Woche bin ich auch 1366 User. 

Board ist unterwegs und CPU heute bestellt. Mal sehen wann ich alles hier habe und zusammen bauen kann. 

Dann mal gucken was die CPU für Taktraten macht. Ich hoffe nicht das ich unter 4,2GHz sein werde.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hehe, wer Str0msparen will, nimmt ne GTX750Ti und occt die 

Mit leicht angehobenem Powertarget kommt man da recht gut auf nen Kompromiss aus Leistung und Verbrauch

Edit:
Knogle, ansonsten Stromsparen kannst du, wenn du zu mir kommst und meinen Patch-Panels belegst 
Sind immerhin 22 Ports so weit, aufgelegt zu werden, weitere 8 Ports fehlen loch die Kabel.


----------



## Knogle (2. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann ne GTX 750Ti mit OC an eine GTX 560Ti rankommen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

also wenn du se gut prügelst ist se auf r9 270 niveau

verbrauch dann um die 90-100w


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die 750Ti liegt auch ohne OC schon oft über der 560Ti


----------



## Joker_54 (3. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aber trotzdem reden wir hier über eine Karte, die ich vor fast einem Jahr aufgerüstet hab, weil sie zu langsam ist.
Ich denke den besten Kompromiss macht man mit einer Undervolteten R9 290 (PCS+?).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

nope, dann eher eine 970 undervolted, aber sonst ist das eher stromschleuder.
ne 290 muss man unter wasser setzen, um halbwegs effizient zu bleiben, und selbst dann ist das nur relativ....

ne 750Ti ist schon ganz nett, und für fHD auch brauchbar. 
da ist immer der anspruch der entscheidende faktor.
ich komme mit meiner 750 non ti auch gut aus.


----------



## Joker_54 (3. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wäre vllt gut zu wissen, was Knoggi damit machen will.
Für z.B. Star Citizen reicht ne GTX 560ti nie und nimmer, das ist ne einzige Ruckelpartie, das macht keine Freude (Eigene Erfahrung )
Andererseits reichen für gelegenheits Spiele und fHD/4K Videos auch eine 750ti.


----------



## Knogle (3. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Wäre vllt gut zu wissen, was Knoggi damit machen will.
> Für z.B. Star Citizen reicht ne GTX 560ti nie und nimmer, das ist ne einzige Ruckelpartie, das macht keine Freude (Eigene Erfahrung )
> Andererseits reichen für gelegenheits Spiele und fHD/4K Videos auch eine 750ti.


 
Kann man damit GTA IV auf max. Einstellungen spielen , oder Batman Arkham Origins?

Mit der GTX 560Ti ging beides mit ueber 60FPS  Die wurde halt nur 85 Grad heiss


----------



## Timberwo1f (3. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Stromverbrauch unter Last eher zu vernachlässigen, da sich dei Karte sowieso die meiste zeit im Idle befinden wird.

Ich würde mich nach eine gebrauchten R9 280 oder R9 280X umsehen, da bist du im Preisbereich von 100-150€ und die 3GB VRam nimmt man doch gerne mit


----------



## Jan565 (3. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Stromverbrauch wird immer voll übertrieben hier. Mir doch egal ob mein System unter last 300 oder 3000W frisst. Wer als Hobby sein Auto Tuned oder eine Modelleisenbahn oder sonst was hat, den interessiert auch nicht wie viel Strom jetzt was zieht und achtet auf jedes Watt an Leistung. Der kauft sich was er haben will und da muss es nicht immer eine Rationale Entscheidung sein!

Ich hole mir den X5650 nicht weil wenig brauch oder so, sondern weil er Leistung hat. Was er am Ende zieht interessiert mich nicht. Meine 7870 ist zum sparen da, genauso viel Leistung wie eine GTX580 und brauch nur halb so viel Strom. Die irgendwann im CF und ab gehts. 

Und mir kann auch keiner sagen das er den Verbrauchsunterschied auf seiner Stromrechnung sieht! Die meiste Zeit werkelt ein PC eh im Idle und da sind die Unterschiede nicht besonders groß. 

*Mein Board kam heute immer noch nicht und CPU ist unterwegs*


----------



## Knogle (3. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja , waehrend meines Urlaubs hat das schon ziemlich viel ausgemacht

Da habe ich so jeden tag 10-12 Stunden Civilization V gespielt , und am Ende des Monats warens 70kWh mehr

Die GTX 560Ti die ich hatte war nicht sparsam


----------



## Jan565 (3. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aber sowas ist ja eher die Ausnahme und nicht die Regel


----------



## Stoffel01 (3. November 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Naja , waehrend meines Urlaubs hat das schon ziemlich viel ausgemacht
> 
> Da habe ich so jeden tag 10-12 Stunden Civilization V gespielt , und am Ende des Monats warens 70kWh mehr
> 
> Die GTX 560Ti die ich hatte war nicht sparsam



Juckt doch keinen  du willst gar nicht meinen Stromverbrauch wissen wenn ich cpu und grakas stark OCt habe


----------



## Joker_54 (3. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich würde ne R9 290 reinschrauben, die ballert unter Volllast zwar ein bisschen, dafür sollte die noch ne ganze Weile halten, da die Entwicklung der PC Spiele durch die "next-Gen" Konsolen aufgehalten werden.
Dementsprechend hättest du eben weniger Einzelinvestitionen, wenn du einen neuen Titel spielen willst, dafür im Schnitt ein wenig höhere Stromkosten, die eben erreicht werden, wenn du die Leistung brauchst, unter Idle geben sich AMD und NV nix.


----------



## NuVirus (3. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nvidia kannst bei mehreren Bildschirmen im Idle halt mehr rausholen mit dem Nvidia Inspector aber bei 1 Bildschirm ist es egal.


----------



## Apollon (3. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo ich melde mich auch noch mal zu Wort, meine CPU läuft momentan durch die Voreinstellungen des ASrock X58 Extreme 3 (ASRock > X58 Extreme3) auf 6x 4ghz verbraucht so aber CV: 1.296-1.320 die Temperaturen sind unter prime bei maximal 79 °, ich glaube das liegt aber auch an der zur zeit verbauten Grafikkarte eine Passive Palit GeForce GTX750 Ti KALMX. kann ich mit der Core Voltage einfach manuell etwas runter gehen und alles bei den Voreinstellungen lassen? und sind die Temperaturen okay? Mein CPU Luftkühler ist ein Arctic Freezer 13 Pro CO.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

temps sind in meinen augen ok. spannung dürfte auch recht gut passen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit etwas Glück schafft deine CPU 4GHz auch mit 1,2-1,25V, und das ist ein sehr großer Unterschied. Also probier ruhig mal manuell aus wie weit du runterkommst. 
Für 4GHz musste du außer der Vcore eigentlich nix verstellen, da passt es, wenn du das auf Standardwerte fixt.


----------



## Apollon (4. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

update -spannung habe ich nun runter auf 1.256 immer noch bei 4ghz einige core´s gehen auf 85°(nur kurz, dann wieder auf unter 80°) nach einer stunde prime ist das immer noch okay? habe v core schon soweit unten wie es geht, gibt es ne möglichkeit das ich och weiter runter gehe? bei 1.256 ist das System noch sehr stabil. GPU ist bei 50 ° im idle. hatte auch testweise auf 4,4ghz system lief stabil hatte aber unter prime sehr hohe temps 85° waren da normal. würde mich über Rückmeldung freuen!


----------



## iGameKudan (4. November 2014)

Wer sich den Sockel1366 zulegt dem sollte der Stromverbrauch eh egal sein... Von daher würde ich schon ne 290 nehmen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Apollon, solang es nur unter prime ist, sind Spitzen bis 85°C auf dem heißesten Kern noch okay. Aber miss am besten auch mal wie es unter Spieleleast aussieht, wenn auch die Grafikkarte heizt.
Was meinst du mit "vcore soweit unten wie es geht", wird es drunter instabil? Dann hast du leider kaum Chancen was stabiler zu machen. Aber du kannst noch an der Effizienz schrauben, indem du auch den Uncore übertaktest.


----------



## Apollon (4. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "vcore soweit unten wie es geht", wird es drunter instabil? Dann hast du leider kaum Chancen was stabiler zu machen. Aber du kannst noch an der Effizienz schrauben, indem du auch den Uncore übertaktest.


 habe den vcore soweit unten im BIOS drunter gibts nur noch auto. Ich wollte die passive graka eigentlich nur als übergang bis die 980er gtx mit 8gb vram kommen, danach landet sie in meinen htpc ins Schlafzimmer.

sie heizt aber ganz schön im idle bekomme ich sie nie unter 49° wenn prime läuft.

was ist Uncore?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Oha, dein board ist ja ziemlich brutal, ich kenne kein anderes, das so viel Vorraussetzt  Meine 1366-CPUs hatten alle eine Standardspannung von knapp 1,1V, da würde das board dann ja extrem overvolten. Sehr seltsam.
Vielleicht fixt eine andere BIOS-Version dein Probem, oder du hast irgendeine Einstellung falsch.

Uncore ist der Speichercontroller, wenn du den höher bekommst erhöt sich der Speicherdurchsatz und die Latenzen sehr stark, wodurch sich einfach gesagt die Leistung pro Takt erhöht.


----------



## Jan565 (4. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Heute kommt mein ASRock X58 Extreme (ohne Zahl) und morgen sollte mein X5650 kommen. 



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wer sich den Sockel1366 zulegt dem sollte der Stromverbrauch eh egal sein... Von daher würde ich schon ne 290 nehmen.


 
Wen interessieren so ein paar Euro die nebenbei anfallen bei seinem Hobby? Mir doch latte ob ich 30€ mehr im Monat für Strom verballer! Muss ich zahlen und kein anderer. Du hast unter Garantie auch ein Hobby oder gehst jedes Wochenende Feiern oder sonst was und gibst dafür dein Geld aus. Wen interessiert bitte bei seinem Hobby was nebenbei für Kosten entstehen? 

Die Stromkosten werden einen wohl kaum in den Ruin treiben!


----------



## Olstyle (4. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wobei 30€ mehr(die garantiert nicht zusammen kommen) gegenüber einem Haswell-E ja tatsächlich einen Kauf von letzterem rechtertigen würden  .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

bei monatlich sicher, nur wären das mal eben etwa 110kWh, und das wäre ein Mehrverbrauch von ca. 153W bei einer 24/7 Nutzung 

das ist schon recht sportlich ambitioniert


----------



## Jan565 (4. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wobei 30€ mehr(die garantiert nicht zusammen kommen) gegenüber einem Haswell-E ja tatsächlich einen Kauf von letzterem rechtertigen würden  .


 
Klar lohnt sich das, ein 4790K ist langsamer und kostet mehr als 3 mal so viel Geld. Da zahle ich lieber im Moment mehr Strom für, schließlich muss man erst einmal 300€ aufbringen auf einen Schlag. Aber ich glaube da hat jeder seine eigene einstellung zu.  

Ich habe lieber im Moment ein paar Euro mehr für Strom über, als auf einen Schlag 300€.


----------



## Knogle (4. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja , wenn ne GTX 970 in meinen PC kommt schluckt die Kiste hoffentlich nichtmehr soviel wie bei meiner GTX 560Ti

Die hat auch im Idle viel geschluckt und war im Idle bei 50 Grad


----------



## Jan565 (4. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Meine 7870 ist irgendwo bei 30° im Idle und unter Last hat die keine 65° auf Grund meiner Custum Lüfter Einstellung. Und sie ist im Moment übertaktet.


----------



## Knogle (4. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Finde schade das keine neuen CPUs fuer 1366 gekommen sind


----------



## Jan565 (4. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das finde ich auch. Aber zum glück konnte ich jetzt günstig ein Board und die CPU ergattern. 

Wenn morgen alles da ist, mal gucken wie weit ich den Xeon darauf bekomme. Vorher aber gucken ob die CPU mit dem BIOS dadrauf läuft. Wenn nicht brauche ich erst einmal ein BIOS Update.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab mir ein Evga Classified X58 SLI3 E759 unter Wakü ergattert  

Hab aber leider meinen guten i7 920 nicht hier (ist mit meinem Rex II in Franken), und weiß nicht ob mein E5504 ausreicht um das vom BCLK her auszureizen.
Den X5650 bau ich nicht dafür aus, bevor ich weiß, dass das Evga besser als mein WS Revolution ist...

Achja, wenn ihr benchen wollt, kauft euch definitiv Elpida Hypers, meine laufen grade mit grob eingestellten 2100MHz CL7-8-7-24 1T bei 1.68V stabil, vorhin ne Stunde LinX hat auch nix ausgemacht. 
Großartig, da kommt unter 1366 nichts anderes ran


----------



## Knogle (4. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Hab mir ein Evga Classified X58 SLI3 E759 unter Wakü ergattert
> 
> Hab aber leider meinen guten i7 920 nicht hier (ist mit meinem Rex II in Franken), und weiß nicht ob mein E5504 ausreicht um das vom BCLK her auszureizen.
> Den X5650 bau ich nicht dafür aus, bevor ich weiß, dass das Evga besser als mein WS Revolution ist...
> ...


 

Kingston bei 2,1V


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welche Chips haben deine Kingston? 2.1V ist definitiv viel zu viel, würde mich wundern wenn dein IMC noch 4GHz packen würde, wenn er nicht bald sowieso ganz stirbt


----------



## Apollon (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Heute kommt mein ASRock X58 Extreme (ohne Zahl) und morgen sollte mein X5650 kommen.


 

was hat das Board gekostet?

ich bezweifle das ein aktuelles system so viel weniger verbraucht als ein 32nm s1366 6 kerner!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. November 2014)

Also wenn du n 1366 gut optimierst, sind vielleicht 80w idle drin,

Ein Haswell kommt unter 20w idle.
Load ist halt schwer vergleichbar, aber auch da sinds fix 40-80w mehr bei 1366, ohne extremes oc.
Wenn man es drauf anlegr kannst du n 1366 auch zu 250-300w nur cpu-Verbrauch treiben.


----------



## NuVirus (5. November 2014)

Der Verbrauch hängt auch stark von der Grafikkarte ab, ein Freund hatte ein altes Asus P6T Deluxe und i7 920 C0 mit Standard Takt usw und irgendwie knapp 200W im Idle mit nem genauso alten Bronze NT von Enermax (glaube Modu 625W 82)  und dann hab ich die alte HD4350 von meinem Vater rein (Office Karte Passiv) und der Verbrauch ging um ca. 50W zurück im Idle laut meinem Messgerät. 

Mit nem i7 920 D0 und Gold Netzteil und der HD4350 und meinem alten Gigabyte X58 UD7 Rev 1.0 habe ich etwas über 100W gehabt

Was mich an meinen Haswell PC in Signatur etwas wundert ich habe selbst ohne Soundkarte und HDDs mit Default settings ca. 60W Verbrauch mit der 670. 
Und mit nem sparsamen Board und Grafikkarte wird man wohl ca. 40W erreichen das zeigen die PCGH Tests der H97/Z97 Boards auch. 

Aktuell so wie in der Signatur mit Nvidia Inspector damit 2D Takt auch bei 3 Monitoren erhalten bleibt ca. 75-80W im Idle.


----------



## Jan565 (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apollon schrieb:


> was hat das Board gekostet?
> 
> ich bezweifle das ein aktuelles system so viel weniger verbraucht als ein 32nm s1366 6 kerner!


 
Es ist mir egal was der PC verbraucht. Der X5650 ist nicht zum Strom sparen da sondern um Leistung zu haben. Mein 955BE verbrät bestimmt auch locker seine 160 -170W bei Last ohne Probleme. Der Xeon wird auch bis zum Anschlag getaktet. Der Vorteil des Xeon ist einfach, der hat übertaktet die fast die Leistung wie ein aktueller 6 Kerner von Intel! Mit dem habe ich dann erst einmal eine ganze Zeit ruhe. Weil auf einen Schlag 350€(5820K) + 200€(Board) + 100€ (Ram 8GiB) machen zusammen 650€ habe ich nicht. Der Xeon kostete mich 84€, das Board (ASRock X58 Extreme) kostete mich 85€ und bin somit bei ~170€ für ein System was bei einem 3930/4930 @ Stock mithalten kann! Aktuelle Haswell werden bei Mutlicore geschlagen und das von einer CPU die 5 Jahre alt ist! Irgendwo erstaunlich das man mit so einer alten Hardware noch mithalten kann. 

Würde ich sparen wollen, hätte ich mir einen Pentium G3258 gekauft.


----------



## Gripschi (5. November 2014)

Nett. Hätte ich das nur Ehr gewusst.

Naja jetzt noch nen Xeon 1230 abzustoßen macht wenig Sinn. Aber beachtlich was alles möglich ist.

Neue CPU s saufen bei OC doch auch ordentlich.


----------



## Jan565 (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So Board und CPU da... 

aber ich bekomme kein Bild und nichts. Also der Grafikkarten Lüfter steht auf und nichts weiter. CPU wird auch warm. Aber das Board zeigt mir nichts an. 

Ich denke die CPU läuft mit dem aktuellen BIOS was da drauf ist nicht. Laut Aufkleber ist Version 1.45 drauf und im Netz gibt es schon 2.90 und 2.60 brauche ich mindestens.

Es könnte aber auch am Board liegen das es mit der CPU nicht läuft oder das Board hin ist. 

Hat er eine Idee.


----------



## B4C4RD! (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Es ist mir egal was der PC verbraucht. Der X5650 ist nicht zum Strom sparen da sondern um Leistung zu haben. Mein 955BE verbrät bestimmt auch locker seine 160 -170W bei Last ohne Probleme. Der Xeon wird auch bis zum Anschlag getaktet. Der Vorteil des Xeon ist einfach, der hat übertaktet die fast die Leistung wie ein aktueller 6 Kerner von Intel! Mit dem habe ich dann erst einmal eine ganze Zeit ruhe. Weil auf einen Schlag 350€(5820K) + 200€(Board) + 100€ (Ram 8GiB) machen zusammen 650€ habe ich nicht. Der Xeon kostete mich 84€, das Board (ASRock X58 Extreme) kostete mich 85€ und bin somit bei ~170€ für ein System was bei einem 3930/4930 @ Stock mithalten kann! Aktuelle Haswell werden bei Mutlicore geschlagen und das von einer CPU die 5 Jahre alt ist! Irgendwo erstaunlich das man mit so einer alten Hardware noch mithalten kann.
> 
> Würde ich sparen wollen, hätte ich mir einen Pentium G3258 gekauft.




Sag nichts gegen den G3258 hahaha   

Immerhin bekomm Ich den Morgen zum uebergang ...


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Laut Aufkleber ist Version 1.45 drauf und im Netz gibt es schon 2.90 und 2.60 brauche ich mindestens.


Dann ist der Fall doch klar. Also entweder irgendwo ne "echte Nehalem" (kein Gulftown) CPU leihen bzw. kaufen(*hust* Marktplatz *hust*) oder bei nem Onlinehändler einen geflashten Speicherbaustein kaufen(wenn das Bios denn gesockelt ist).


----------



## Jan565 (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja das BIOS ist gesockelt. Vielleicht finde ich ja hier wen der mir seine CPU leihen kann. 

Ich weiß das ich sonst einen 920 oder so brauche, aber nur zum BIOS fläschen eine CPU kaufen? 

Vielleicht habe ich glück es kann mir wer eine CPU zur verfügung stellen, zur not muss ich das BIOS wohl kaufen. GIbt es ja zum glück noch.


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ein neuer Bios-Chip mit aktuellem Bios kostet 10€. Dafür kann man eine CPU nur so gerade hin und her schicken...


----------



## Jan565 (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Luftpolster Kostet 1,45€ das dann mal 2 machen 3,90€. Ein BIOS kostet 10€.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Normalerweise würd ich dir wie neulich anbieten dir meinen E5504 zu schicken, aber leider brauch ich den die nächsten Tage selber um mein neues Evga zu testen, sorry 

Von diesen eBay-shops für BIOS-Bausteinen hab ich schon mehrmals bestellt, die sind sehr empfehlenswert, musst ihnen nur sagen welche Version sie draufpacken sollen (am besten mit Link). Ist immer gut, ein zweites BIOS für den Notfall zu haben.
Aber pass beim wechseln gut auf, in welcher Orientierung dein BIOS im Sockel war, am besten vorher Fotos machen! Wenn du das neue falsch orientiert einbaust, kannst du dir den Baustein und mit Pech auch den Sockel schrotten.




> Sag nichts gegen den G3258 hahaha
> 
> Immerhin bekomm Ich den Morgen zum uebergang ...



Wer cool ist hat doch sowieso beide


----------



## B4C4RD! (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Normalerweise würd ich dir wie neulich anbieten dir meinen E5504 zu schicken, aber leider brauch ich den die nächsten Tage selber um mein neues Evga zu testen, sorry
> 
> Von diesen eBay-shops für BIOS-Bausteinen hab ich schon mehrmals bestellt, die sind sehr empfehlenswert, musst ihnen nur sagen welche Version sie draufpacken sollen (am besten mit Link). Ist immer gut, ein zweites BIOS für den Notfall zu haben.
> Aber pass beim wechseln gut auf, in welcher Orientierung dein BIOS im Sockel war, am besten vorher Fotos machen! Wenn du das neue falsch orientiert einbaust, kannst du dir den Baustein und mit Pech auch den Sockel schrotten.
> ...


 
ehm -hust-  WIe gesagt nur uebergang bis ich 'n bisschen mehr fuer 'n i5/xeon ueberhabe


----------



## Jan565 (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist ja halt die frage ob es am Board liegt oder am BIOS. Ich hoffe natürlich am BIOS, habe das nämlich gebraucht beim Kleinanzeiger gekauft. 

BIOS wäre günstiger als CPU auf jeden Fall. 

Günstige CPU kostet knapp unter 30€ und BIOS nur 10,70€.

Kann ich denn das hier nehmen: Bios-Chip ASRock X58 Deluxe / Extreme u.a. | eBay


----------



## Knogle (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Normalerweise würd ich dir wie neulich anbieten dir meinen E5504 zu schicken, aber leider brauch ich den die nächsten Tage selber um mein neues Evga zu testen, sorry
> 
> Von diesen eBay-shops für BIOS-Bausteinen hab ich schon mehrmals bestellt, die sind sehr empfehlenswert, musst ihnen nur sagen welche Version sie draufpacken sollen (am besten mit Link). Ist immer gut, ein zweites BIOS für den Notfall zu haben.
> Aber pass beim wechseln gut auf, in welcher Orientierung dein BIOS im Sockel war, am besten vorher Fotos machen! Wenn du das neue falsch orientiert einbaust, kannst du dir den Baustein und mit Pech auch den Sockel schrotten.
> ...


 Hab den Chip so zum qualmen gebracht weil ich den falschrum eingesteckt habe


----------



## Jan565 (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es gibt also nur 3 möglichkeiten:

1. Mainboard kaputt (hoffe nicht)
2. Bios muss geupdatet werden
3. Board nimmt CPU nicht

Ich könnte günstig an einen 920 kommen (30€) oder einen Xeon E5504 (23€) oder ich kaufe mir ein BIOS (10,70€)

CPU hätte den vorteil, dass ich alle drei Möglichkeiten somit austeste, BIOS ist zwar das günstigste, aber niemand kann mir sagen das hinterher alles läuft.

Was meint ihr wäre am sinnvollsten?

*Edit

So bin gerade etwas schlauer geworden. 

CPU raus, noch einmal durch gepustet und schon sagt das Mainboard etwas. Es gibt zwar kein Bild aus, aber Fehlermeldungen oder so. 

Es zeigt mir an:

62
00
E8
01

Jetzt weiß ich aber leider nicht was das heißen soll. Und es wiederholen sich immer die 4. 

Hat einer von euch eine Idee?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. November 2014)

Aehm, der ram steckt aber richtig?


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schritt 1: Heraus finden was für eine Art Bios da drauf ist (AMI oder Phoenix)
Schritt2: Entweder hier:
AMI/AMIT BIOS Post Codes - BIOS Central
Oder hier:
Phoenix BIOS Post Codes - BIOS Central
schauen was der Code bedeutet


----------



## Jan565 (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja der Ram steckt richtig drin, ich habe schon 2 unterschiedliche durch. 

Vorher hatte mir das Board nämlich gar nichts angezeigt. Jetzt zumindest so schon einmal ein Fortschritt.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das board nimmt die CPU, es gibt bereits User, die auf dem Extreme (ohne 3) einen X5650 genutzt haben, klick.
Ich denke es liegt nur am BIOS, bei meinem Asus P6T6 hatte ich ein sehr ähnliches Verhalten was die postcodes anging, als mein BIOS zu alt war.


----------



## Jan565 (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann werde ich wohl ein neues BIOS brauchen. 

So gut wie keinen Code von dem was mir angezeigt wird, finde ich. 

Dann werde ich mir gleich mal das BIOS bestellen, ich hoffe damit ist es das und nicht das Board ist hin. 

Aber wollen wir mal nicht so schwarz sehen, ich bestelle mir jetzt einfach den Chip

*So bestellt, mal sehen wann es da ist. Zum glück habe ich nur ein Testaufbau erst gemacht bevor ich meinen PC auseinander genommen habe.


----------



## Knogle (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So , habe nun mit viel Aufwand und Platin Netzteil mein System unter Vollast auf 120W gekriegt


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit zwei Kernen bei 2,5GHz?  Dann kannste auch gleich nen Pentium kaufen... ganz ehrlich, wer 1366 nutzt sollte sich einfach bewusst sein, dass die Plattform mehr schluckt als ein 22nm -System, wenn man mit der Leistung rankommen möchte.


----------



## Knogle (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ne , 3,64Ghz auf allen 6 Kernen mit C-States und PCIe und PCI Bus und anderen Kram untervolten etc.

RAM laeuft nun @1,45V und SMBus Takt gesenkt , USB Takt gesenkt , PCI Takt gesenkt , PCIe Takt gesenkt , QPI Takt gesenkt etc. Super I/O untervoltet , PCI Host Controller untervoltet QPI Spannung und QPIT akt runtergedreht ,


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

"Dein System" bezieht sich dann aber nur auf die CPU und nicht auf das Gesamtsystem, oder?^^ Womit misst du das, und unter welcher Last?


----------



## Knogle (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Doch Gesamtsystem 

Ich messe das mit so nem Messgeraet fuer die Steckdose

Bei IntelBrennTest


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Achso, nur CPU unter Last, das ist was anderes^^ Trotzdem nicht schlecht, wobei ich bei deinen mods immer etwas skeptisch bin, seitdem du eiskalt den ecc des cache ausgeschaltet hast 
Hast du denn mal direkt verglichen, wie viel Unterschied es gibt zwischen nur CPU undervolten und deinen sonstigen Basteleien an Chipsatz etc?


----------



## Knogle (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Achso, nur CPU unter Last, das ist was anderes^^ Trotzdem nicht schlecht, wobei ich bei deinen mods immer etwas skeptisch bin, seitdem du eiskalt den ecc des cache ausgeschaltet hast
> Hast du denn mal direkt verglichen, wie viel Unterschied es gibt zwischen nur CPU undervolten und deinen sonstigen Basteleien an Chipsatz etc?


 
Ja , der Chipsatz Kram etc. macht unter Last schon knapp 40-50 Watt aus , zumindest bei mir

Achja , hier die BSODs wegen meiner letzten Bastelei 



Spoiler



MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

0x9c


A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: hal.dll

MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x0000009c (0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff8800307bbd0, 0x0000000000000000,
0x0000000000000000)

*** hal.dll - Address 0xfffff8006303e80e base at 0xfffff80063011000 DateStamp
0x50875a79

A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: hal.dll

MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x0000009c (0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffff80062ec6b3a, 0x0000000000000000,
0xffffffffffffffff)

*** intelppm.sys - Address 0xfffff88001eb0bcb base at 0xfffff88001eaf000 DateStamp
0x52561fc3

A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: ntoskrnl.exe

MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x0000009c (0x0000000000000001, 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000000,
0xfffff8018d4ab3db)

*** ntoskrnl.exe - Address 0xfffff8018d465440 base at 0xfffff8018d40b000 DateStamp
0x531d349d


A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: hal.dll

MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x0000009c (0xfffff8805453328b, 0x0000000000000008, 0xfffff8805453328b,
0x0000000000000002)

*** ntoskrnl.exe - Address 0xfffff803752c6440 base at 0xfffff8037526c000 DateStamp
0x531d349d

A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: hal.dll

MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x0000009c (0x00000000c0000005, 0xfffff8013ae733bf, 0xfffff8800ba1adf0,
0x0000000000000000)

*** ntoskrnl.exe - Address 0xfffff8013ac5c440 base at 0xfffff8013ac02000 DateStamp
0x531d349d

A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: hal.dll

MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x0000009c (0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffff80398488fff, 0xfffff880009a7548,
0xfffff880009a6d80)

*** intelppm.sys - Address 0xfffff80398488fff base at 0xfffff80398009000 DateStamp
0x536464f4


A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: hal.dll

MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x0000009c (0x0000000077982ad2, 0x0000000000000000, 0x000000000000ffff,
0xfffff8800dfdacc0)

*** win32k.sys - Address 0xfffff9600015d08a base at 0xfffff9600012e000 DateStamp
0x527ace4b

A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: hal.dll

MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x0000009c (0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffff8800473c67f, 0x0000000000000000,
0xffffffffffffffff)

*** intelppm.sys - Address 0xfffff8800473c67f base at 0xfffff8800473a000 DateStamp
0x50988a16


A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: hal.dll

MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x0000009c (0x000000fffffa8053, 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000001,
0xfffff88001f7dd44)

*** fvevol.sys - Address 0xfffff88001f7dd44 base at 0xfffff88001f6e000 DateStamp
0x52142f0b


A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: hal.dll

MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x0000009c (0x0000000000000000, 0xfffffa8008d43028, 0x00000000ba000000,
0x0000000000400405)

*** intelide.sys - Address 0xfffff80088a38965 base at 0xfffff80088a0b000 DateStamp
0x50875a79


----------



## Apollon (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@*Knogle* welche GPU nutzt du?


----------



## PiEpS (6. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon wer gepostet hat, aber bin da auf einen schicken Test bei AnandTech gestoßen. Es wurde die IPC von Nehalem bis zu Haswell verglichen, alle auf 3,2 Ghz getaktet. 
Kurzfazit:
Die Performancesteigerung pro MHZ liegt im hohen 20er Bereich. Pro Ghz brauchen wir also ca 280-290Mhz mehr um zu Haswell aufschließen zu können. Gilt vorallem für Programme, Spiele laufen idR ja schon eher ins Grakalimit, was auch die Benches auf der Seite zeigen. 
AnandTech | The Intel Haswell-E CPU Review: Core i7-5960X, i7-5930K and i7-5820K Tested

Irgendwie ist das so jämmerlich, dazwischen liegen satte 5 Jahre. Wird Zeit das AMD wieder ein konkurrenzfähiges Design auf den Markt bringt, das Intel aus der Hüfte kommt.


----------



## Jan565 (6. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

23% mehr Leistung hat also der 4960X im vergleich zum 990X bei gleichem Takt. 

Ziemlich wenig! Also einfach den 990X stark Takten und man hat den 4960X ohne Probleme. 

Gut das ich mich für den Xeon entschieden habe. 

Wenn der mal laufen würde mit dem BIOS.


----------



## PiEpS (6. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, ich weiß auch nicht inwiefern bei Übertaktung der UncoreTakt eine Rolle spielt und vllt die IPC nochmal steigert bei 1366... Also vllt bräuchte man insgesamt vllt sogar noch etwas weniger MHZ um aufzuschließen... Mit 4-4,4GHZ hat man auf jeden Fall die Leistung eines aktuellen 500Euro Prozessors und das für 70 Eus. Geht das weiter so schleppend voran (dank Mantle und DX12 werden die CPUS ja auch besser genutzt) sitzen wir in 5 Jahren immer noch mit unserem 1366 Unterbau da und lachen uns einen ab. Höchstens das PCI-E könnte irgendwann stark limitieren.


----------



## Knogle (6. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie geht das mit dem dynamischen VCore ? Habe ein P6X58D-E


----------



## iGameKudan (6. November 2014)

Standardspannung + bzw. - den Offset-Wert.

Musst mal im BIOS gucken, bei meinem GB-Board wird die Option verfügbar wenn ich die VCore auf "Normal" Stelle.


----------



## Joker_54 (6. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich kann beim Rex2 über eine Voltage Mode Einstellung zw Fixed und Offset umschalten. Offset läuft aber nicht stabil.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2014)

PiEpS schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß auch nicht inwiefern bei Übertaktung der UncoreTakt eine Rolle spielt und vllt die IPC nochmal steigert bei 1366... Also vllt bräuchte man insgesamt vllt sogar noch etwas weniger MHZ um aufzuschließen... Mit 4-4,4GHZ hat man auf jeden Fall die Leistung eines aktuellen 500Euro Prozessors und das für 70 Eus. Geht das weiter so schleppend voran (dank Mantle und DX12 werden die CPUS ja auch besser genutzt) sitzen wir in 5 Jahren immer noch mit unserem 1366 Unterbau da und lachen uns einen ab. Höchstens das PCI-E könnte irgendwann stark limitieren.


PCIe wird vorerst kein Problem sein. Denn bisher liegt der Unterschied eher im niedrigen einstelligen Prozentbereich. 

Das kann man fast vergessen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja, in benchmarks begrenzt mich der PCIe jetzt schon manchmal. Im FSX zum beispiel komme ich trotz wesentlich höherer CPU-Leistung (4,85 statt 4GHz) an manche Systeme mit PCIe 3.0 nicht ran, die den gleichen GPU-Takt fahren. 
In games warscheinlich erst mal egal, also wart ich einfach ab.

Zum Test bei anandtech kann ich noch sagen, dass die  warscheinlich den Standarduncore von ~2,2GHz genutzt haben. Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr macht, aber meiner liegt bei 4GHz. Außerdem läuft mein RAM bei 1900C6 bis 2100C7, anstatt wie in diesem Test bei 1333C9. 
Ich denke das macht durchaus einen ordentlichen Unterschied, wenn ich heute Nacht noch Langeweile bekomme mach ich vielleicht ein paar Vergleichsbenchmarks.


----------



## PiEpS (6. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wär ne feine Sache, ich fahr auch mit ca 4Ghz Uncore. Am besten mit Standardtakt von 3,2 Ghz, dann können wir noch besser vergleichen.


----------



## Joker_54 (6. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei mir stürzt der PC bei der Windows Animation ab 3.5GHz Uncore ab. Hab 1.31V VCore und 1.34V QPI/DRAM


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mehr als 1,45Vqpi würde ich bei einem Westmere auch nicht geben, unter Luft eher 1,4V als Obergrenze, bei dir ist schon noch bisschen Luft. Für benches geht natürlich mehr, nur wäre das meine Grenze für 24/7 weil ich weiß, dass die CPUs bei dieser Spannung noch nicht in spürbarer Zeit degraden.
Bei Bloomfield kannste auch 1,6Vqpi geben, das legen sogar die meisten XMP-Profile an, und dann bekommste du mit einem guten IMC sogar mehr als 4GHz LinX-stabil. 
Ob das einem Westmere gut tun würde weiß ich nicht, und ich werds auch in naher Zukunft nicht ausprobieren.



PiEpS schrieb:


> Am besten mit Standardtakt von 3,2 Ghz, dann können wir noch besser vergleichen.


 Ja klar, das meinte ich mit *Vergleichs*benchmarks, normale Ergebnisse bei freiem Takt hab ich ja genug.


----------



## PeterK1 (6. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Naja, in benchmarks begrenzt mich der PCIe jetzt schon manchmal. Im FSX zum beispiel komme ich trotz wesentlich höherer CPU-Leistung (4,85 statt 4GHz) an manche Systeme mit PCIe 3.0 nicht ran, die den gleichen GPU-Takt fahren.
> In games warscheinlich erst mal egal, also wart ich einfach ab.



Wie hoch kommst du mit dem PCIe? Bei meinem GA-EX58-UD5 sind zumindest 125Mhz kein Problem, das sollte PCIe 3.0 praktisch ausgleichen. Hat zwar weniger Bandbreite, aber dafür bessere Latenz! 130Mhz geht vielleicht auch noch?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei den meisten boards steigen bei 110MHz und mehr diverse controller aus, bei mir geht z.B. ab 108MHz das LAN nicht mehr, und ab 112 schmieren manche Platten ab. Es hat sich eingebürgert alles bis 105MHz als safe zu bezeichnen, manche sagen auch nur 103.
120MHz PCIe benutzen manche bencher um BCLK-holes zu überwinden, aber dauerhaft würde ich das auf keinen Fall so lassen, da du dir damit alles zerschießen kannst, was am PCIe hängt. Heißt Grafikkarte, Festplatten, SSD, controller auf dem board,...
Ich meine dazu gab es Berichte von toten Bauteilen nach sessions, ich kann mich aber nicht erinnern, dass jemand das lange im Alltag so hatte und davon berichtet hat.

Falls du mal ne Langzeeitstudie dazu aufstellen willst nur zu, aber ich riskiere meine 1350MHz 290X sicher nicht für 1FPS mehr


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2014)

Das Problem ist nicht die Pcie Version, sondern die Anbindung an die CPU. Da hat 1366 nun mal noch den x58 zwischen,  alles danach bindet die Lanes direkt an die CPU an.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist leistungstechnisch wumpe, da der QPI längst nicht limitiert. Kannst ja mal vergleichen zwischen Westmere und Sandy Bridge, das ja noch PCIe 2.0 nutzt. Auch wenn dort der PCIe-controller in der CPU liegt statt im Chipset, sind Grafikkarten damit nicht schneller als mit Westmere, wenn die Unterschiede in IPC ausgeglichen sind.
PCIe 2.0 kriegt halt die Bandbreite nicht hin, zumindest nicht wenn man keine 120MHz Takt riskieren möchte. Wie gesagt, wenn es zu solchem hohen Takt Langzeiterfahrungen gibt, immer her damit


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vielmehr ist es die Latenz, die anders ist.
das bekommt Takt nie ausgeglichen.
Dass die Bandbreite limitiert ist schon eher unwahrscheinlich, da muss man schon mit synthetischen Tests kommen. 
Real kenne ich da keine Limits


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab bisher immer nur von der limitierenden Bandbreite gelesen, die Latenz sollte ja afaik sehr ähnlich sein, wenn man Sandy und Ivy vergleicht, oder nicht? 
Immerhin ist es erst seit den fetten PCIe 3.0 Karten mit harter Bandbreite so, dass PCIe 2.0 überhaupt limitiert. 
Wenn es nur die Latenzen wären, müssten ja auch sehr langsame GPUs von PCIe 3.0 profitieren.

Ergibt für mich also keinen Sinn, aber wenn du irgendwelche Quellen, Infos in der Richtung hast, bin immer offen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Müsste ich die Tage mal suchen, wenn ich Zeit habe, aber aktuell schlage ich mich eher mit 2 x 24 Port Patchfeldern und deren Kabelbestückung rum 

Wenn wir bzgl. Bandbreitenlimit erst bei ner OC R9 290 oder GTX 970 OC/ 980 reden, dann kann das ggf. sein, meine Infos müssten knapp älter sein


----------



## Knogle (6. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Apfel

Meine beiden Systeme laufen schon seit ca. 1 Jahr @ca 120Mhz PCIe Takt

Bisher ist nix abgeraucht , und die Uebertragungsraten bei SATA II sind auch hoeher geworden


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du zählst nicht, du hast mehr Bluescreens in ner Woche als ich in nem Jahr.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Lach  schön ruhig ihr zwei 
Blau macht doch angeblich glücklich


----------



## Gripschi (6. November 2014)

Jo. Ich hab nen Jahr regelmäßig welche gehabt, war am Ende die GPU und BF3.


----------



## Atent123 (6. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jetzt will ich auch so ein Teil. 
Was glaubt ihr was mit meinem Himalaya 2 so an OC geht?


----------



## PeterK1 (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> @Apfel
> 
> Meine beiden Systeme laufen schon seit ca. 1 Jahr @ca 120Mhz PCIe Takt
> 
> Bisher ist nix abgeraucht , und die Uebertragungsraten bei SATA II sind auch hoeher geworden



Also beim GA-EX58-UD5 hängen die SATA direkt am ICH10R laut Blockdiagramm. Meine SSD schafft auch keinen MB/s mehr mit 120Mhz PCIe, obwohl sie ja von über möglichen 500MB/s durch den 3GB/s SATA auf ~260MB/s limitiert wird. Meine Intel CT Desktop adapter Netzwerkkarte (PCIe 1x) scheint 120Mhz auch mitzumachen. 24/7 lasse ich seit einigen Monaten 110Mhz PCIe laufen ohne Probleme. 

@Apfelkuchen

Warum sollte die Grafikkarte durch hohen PCIe Takt beschädigt werden? Es kann doch dadurch höchstens zu Abstürzen oder Instabilitäten kommen. Spannungen werden ja nicht erhöht!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich kann dir keine Quellen nennen, ich hab nur mehrmals von Leuten gelesen, bei denen einige Slots gestorben sind und manchmal alles mitgenommen haben, was drin war.
Mir persönlich ist es daher das Risiko nicht wert, auch wenn ich mir rein logisch denke, dass mehr Takt an sich ja nichts ausmachen sollte... aber "sollte" ist bei OC immer so ne Sache 

Wenn ihrs ausprobieren wollt macht das gerne, berichtet oder macht gleich Vergleichstests zwischen 100 und 120, bin gespannt obs was bringt und auf längere Sicht stabil bleibt. Aber ich werde das vorerst nicht riskieren.


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Techpowerup hat die PCIe Skalierung gerade wieder getestet:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GTX_980_PCI-Express_Scaling/
Der Witz dabei ist dass mehr Durchsatz nur bei sehr hohen Bildraten ein bisschen was bringt. Mit hohen Auflösungen etc. reduziert man den Bandbreitenbedarf weil die CPU seltener Geometrie und Texturen nach schieben muss.


----------



## Knogle (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit 3x GTX 590 im SLI fuer OpenCL Kram?

Limitiert da der Xeon?


----------



## Jan565 (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich stelle mir gerade eher die Frage wie will man 6 GPUs nutzen wenn doch Maximal nur 4 gehen laut Treiber. 

Es werden zwar alle angezeigt, aber nutzen kann man doch nicht alle. 

Aber ich denke nicht das der Xeon limitiert. 

Mich würde mal die Ruckel Orgie interessieren in Spielen mit 4 GPU trotz 200FPS  (Ja ich weiß du willst die für Open CL haben)


----------



## Knogle (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Warum meckern dann alle das der Xeon bei einer GTX 980 limitiert wenn er selbst bei 4 oder 6 GPUs nich limitiert?


----------



## Jan565 (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Warum sollte der Xeon Limitieren, wenn er schneller ist als ein 4790K wo eine GTX980 ihr volle Leistung zeigen soll? 

Ein wenig komisch sind einige da schon ja. Vor allem merkt man einen Leistungsunterschied bei der CPU von 10% oder so sowieso nicht. Von daher, das wird schon alles passen.

Die GTX590 ist aber schon 3 Jahre alt und eigentlich alt Eisen. Hast du keine 2 oder 3 6990 /5970 zur hand? Damit hättest deutlich mehr Leistung.


----------



## Knogle (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Xeon Limitieren, wenn er schneller ist als ein 4790K wo eine GTX980 ihr volle Leistung zeigen soll?
> 
> Ein wenig komisch sind einige da schon ja. Vor allem merkt man einen Leistungsunterschied bei der CPU von 10% oder so sowieso nicht. Von daher, das wird schon alles passen.
> 
> Die GTX590 ist aber schon 3 Jahre alt und eigentlich alt Eisen. Hast du keine 2 oder 3 6990 /5970 zur hand? Damit hättest deutlich mehr Leistung.


 
Leider nicht 

Ist halt die Frage ob die GTX980 mehr Leistung hat als 3x GTX 590

Die Xeon Phi Dinger sollen angeblich nich so dolle sein


----------



## Jan565 (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dank iGameKudan konnte ich jetzt mit seinem i7 920 ,den er mir freundlicher weise geschickt hat, ein BIOS update machen auf die Version 2.90 und siehe da, die CPU läuft. Dann darf ich gleich oder später meinen PC zerlegen und alles umbauen und Takten, Testen und alles. 

Dann lag es zum Glück nur am BIOS und nicht am Board!

Ich bin heil froh, dann kann ich nachher mein System umbauen und mich an einem Xeon erfreuen. Mal gucken was sich so machen lässt mit dem. 1366 Takten ist für mich absolutes neuland, aber ich habe es damals beim 775, AM2, AM2+, 939, 754 auch bin bekommen, also warum soll das jetzt nicht klappen. 

Bitte nicht das HowTo Posten, das habe ich schon gelesen.


----------



## Joker_54 (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nicht? Verdammt! 

Wie auch immer, schön dass es jetzt läuft, ich bin mal gespannt, wie viel dein uncore mitmacht.
Und Willkommen im X5650 Club


----------



## Jan565 (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Nicht? Verdammt!
> 
> Wie auch immer, schön dass es jetzt läuft, ich bin mal gespannt, wie viel dein uncore mitmacht.
> Und Willkommen im X5650 Club


 
Danke. Und nein das wollte ich nicht haben. 

So, ich habe jetzt Zeit für den Umbau, mal sehen wie lange ich brauche, ich melde mich später dann.


----------



## bingo88 (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage ob die GTX980 mehr Leistung hat als 3x GTX 590
> Die Xeon Phi Dinger sollen angeblich nich so dolle sein


 Der Xeon Phi schneidet bei OpenCL aktuell verglichen mit den von Intel favorisierten Methoden etwas schlechter ab. Da ich mit dem Phi ein wenig herumgespielt habe, kann ich das auch aus eigener Erfahrung sagen. Bei passenden Anwendungsfällen wischte der aber schon mein Dual-Xeon-Testsystem weg (2x E5-2650v2?). Allerdings ist der mit ca. 3000 € auch nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen 

SLI/Crossfire funzt bei GPGPU übrigens genau Null. Bei Multi-GPGPU müssen die Karten einzeln angesprochen werden. Zumal AMD bei OpenCL die Nase vorn hat, da Nvidia gerne ihr CUDA vermarkten möchte.


----------



## Atent123 (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich bräuchte ein wenig Beratung bezüglich 1366 Boards.


----------



## Jan565 (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe alles zusammen, CPU und Board laufen, aber ich finde keine Einstellung um die QPI Spannung nach oben zu treiben  

Will gleich mal bei einem BCLK von 150, uncore von 3300 und QPI von 6600 gucken ob der durch läuft. Dann auch mal Prime gucken. 

CPU Spannung habe ich jetzt schon einmal auf 1,3Vc gesetzt damit mir die kein Strich durch die Rechnung macht.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

QPI-Takt ist völlig wurscht, lass den einfach auf dem niedrigsten Multi. Hast du statt Vqpi vielleicht ne Vtt oder Vimc? Weiß nicht wie das in deinem BIOS heißt.


----------



## Jan565 (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

QPI ist egal? Bringt das nichts oder was? 

Ja ich gucke gleich noch einmal. 

Ich glaube ich habe einen VTT oder so, dann wird der das wohl sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. November 2014)

Eher nicht, so ab 5 bis 6 merkt man nach oben nix mehr, macht ab fast 9 eher Probleme


----------



## Jan565 (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ah okay, das wusste ich jetzt nicht.

Aber gut zu wissen. Es macht mal wieder richtig laune so zu Takten. Welche Spannung ist eigentlich für den Cache (NB) Takt zuständig?

Und welche Spannung ist für die QPI zuständig? 

Es ist etwas unübersichtlich das Mainboard muss ich sagen spartanisch ausgestattet. Aber nun denn, günstig geschossen jetzt muss ich damit leben. 

Und noch ein Screen, für jede Hilfe bin ich dankbar! Es geht mir gerade darum den höchsten Takt raus zu bekommen, nicht die geringste Spannung, die kommt danach.


----------



## Atent123 (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gibt es eigentlich einen großen Unterschied zwischen dem X5660 und dem X5650?


----------



## B4C4RD! (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Dank iGameKudan konnte ich jetzt mit seinem i7 920 ,den er mir freundlicher weise geschickt hat, ein BIOS update machen auf die Version 2.90 und siehe da, die CPU läuft. Dann darf ich gleich oder später meinen PC zerlegen und alles umbauen und Takten, Testen und alles.
> 
> Dann lag es zum Glück nur am BIOS und nicht am Board!
> 
> ...


 

btw: Du hast 1155 Vergessen XDDD. GL im uebrigen.

Mein Pentium rennt auch...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen großen Unterschied zwischen dem X5660 und dem X5650?


multi 1 also satte 133 mhz mehr takt


----------



## Jan565 (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



B4C4RD! schrieb:


> btw: Du hast 1155 Vergessen XDDD. GL im uebrigen.
> 
> Mein Pentium rennt auch...


 
Aber bei 1155 war es auch nur Multi hoch und Spannung anpassen, bei 1366 muss ich noch genug tun.  Aber danke^^

Hast schon BF3 probiert wie es mit dem Pentium rennt? Oder viel mehr schläft?


----------



## Atent123 (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> multi 1 also satte 133 mhz mehr takt


 
Heißt das,dass wen ich den Übertakte es egal ist welchen ich nehme?


----------



## Jan565 (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja genau, beide sind in etwa gleich gut.


----------



## Atent123 (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Oo Mein I7 muss in rente 
Welches Board wäre für mein System (in der Signatur) zu empfehlen?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Unter Luft völlig egal ob X5650 oder X5660, da eigentlich jedes X58-board 200MHz BCLK schafft. Bei einem X5650 heißt das mit 22er Multi schon 4400MHz, mehr kriegt man idr eh nicht stabil, selbst unter Wasser.


----------



## Knogle (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Unter Luft völlig egal ob X5650 oder X5660, da eigentlich jedes X58-board 200MHz BCLK schafft. Bei einem X5650 heißt das mit 22er Multi schon 4400MHz, mehr kriegt man idr eh nicht stabil, selbst unter Wasser.


 
Ich versuch bald mal wieder die 5Ghz mit meinem ehs chon kaputten Xeon  Da machts eh nix mehr aus


----------



## Jan565 (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

BCLK von 200MHz habe ich jetzt mal gestartet. Eben liefen 20 Minuten Prime ohne Fehler. 

Mal gucken. 

CPU 3800MHz 
Uncore 3600MHz
QPI 7.2
1,30Vc 
1,34 VTT Spannung
1,92 PLL Spannung

Mal gucken, dauertest kommt morgen, im moment eher nur kurze, wenn der abschmiert dann weiß ich das etwas groberes daneben ist.


----------



## Knogle (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit PLL Spannung kann mans auch uebertreiben 

Geh lieber auf 182 Bclk und dafuer 22er Multi


----------



## Jan565 (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

PLL ist bei mir 1,86 als Standard angegeben und ich bin halt auf 1,9V gegangen, was ja "nur" 0,04V höher ist. 

Aber ich werde das denke ich mal noch anpassen. 

Ich wollte jetzt auch erst einmal gucken ob ich einen BCLK von 200 laufen lassen kann. Ich bin mal gespannt bis zu welchem Takt ich komme. 3,8GHz CPU und 3,6GHz Uncore bin ich gerade.

*Edit

Die 200 sind auch eingestellt, weil dadurch der Ram auf 1600 läuft und damit auf "Standard" Takt und nicht langsamer.


----------



## B4C4RD! (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Aber bei 1155 war es auch nur Multi hoch und Spannung anpassen, bei 1366 muss ich noch genug tun.  Aber danke^^
> 
> Hast schon BF3 probiert wie es mit dem Pentium rennt? Oder viel mehr schläft?


 

Du ehm ... Ich hab Mich grad mal an 's OC gewagt & festgestellt .. NOP ... da lass ich ersma die Finger von XD BF3 noch nicht aber wenn 's so weitergeht hab ich ne BF3-Auszeit von nem Monat ...


----------



## Jan565 (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wieso? Will das Board nicht? Stell doch Vcore auf 1,35Vc und Multi hoch, ab gehts. Oder du machst vorher ein BIOS update, sollte auch helfen. 

hm... mit wem soll ich den BF3 zocken?


----------



## B4C4RD! (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gehoert hier zwar nicht hin aber ... 

Ich bin zwar kein Neuling im OC aber dass was mein Hero bietet an Oc-Moeglichkeiten OMFG ... zuviel XD

Ich guck Morgen mal ob ich 'n bios Update mache & wie is bei Dir?! Kommst endlich mal TS?!


----------



## Jan565 (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So 4GHz bei sonst allem wie vorher. 

Mal gucken ob er es macht, laut CPU-Z 1,28Vc! 

Bin mal gespannt wie weit die CPU und das Board gehen! 

Temperaturen sind maximal bei 72°C also noch genug Luft nach oben.

PLL ist auf 1,88V wieder runter gestellt.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei der PLL soll es sogar manchmal mehr bringen, sie etwas niedriger zu setzen. Kann ich leider nicht testen, bei keinem meiner boards geht weniger als 1,8V.


> Ich versuch bald mal wieder die 5Ghz mit meinem ehs chon kaputten Xeon  Da machts eh nix mehr aus


Stabil nur mit Kokü oder mehr, fürs benchen geht das schon um 5GHz rum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan565 (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ich habe jetzt Prime und Intel Burn Test laufen lassen bei 4,0GHz und Uncore 3,6GHz und es gab keine Probleme!

Ich hoffe mal ich bekomme die CPU auf bis 4,4GHz stabil, bissher sieht es gut aus. Laut CPU-Z liegen 1,28Vc an was ja nicht alt so viel ist für 4GHz.

*Edit

Wieso kann ich beim Takten kein Multi mehr von 22 einstellen? Bei mir ist irgendwie bei 20 Ende. Ist das normal? Turbo Multi ist doch 23 bei der CPU oder nicht?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Multi 23 ist für zwei Kerne, 22 ist das Maximum für alle. Denk auch dran in Windows auf Höchstleistung zu stellen und im BIOS speedstep aktiv zu lassen.


----------



## Jan565 (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe speedstep abgeschaltet, deswegen habe ich wohl keinen Multi mehr von 22. 

Im Windows habe ich immer ausbalanciert. Aber sitze eh am PC, daher passt das


----------



## iGameKudan (8. November 2014)

Bei meinem GB-Board bin ich auch leider nur auf den 20er-Multi festgenagelt... Wenn ich den 21er anwähle ohne den Turbo zu nutzen hab ich nachm Speichern wieder den 20er - mach ich den Turbo an, legt das Board immer den 22er-23er an. :c

Und mehr als 215MHz BCLK wollen nicht mehr wirklich alltagsstabil.

Damals beim 2500K hatte ich die PLL-Spannung sogar auf 1,55V (Mindesteinstellung) senken können und hab wesentlich mehr OC bei geringeren Temperaturen geschafft... 

Ist eine so niedrigere PLL-Voltage schädlich? Denn damals war mir dann nach 4 Monaten der 2500K und 2 Wochen später das Board (Spawas haben gebrannt) kaputtgegangen.


----------



## Stoffel01 (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Bei der PLL soll es sogar manchmal mehr bringen, sie etwas niedriger zu setzen. Kann ich leider nicht testen, bei keinem meiner boards geht weniger als 1,8V.
> 
> Stabil nur mit Kokü oder mehr, fürs benchen geht das schon um 5GHz rum
> 
> ...


 
KoKü? Hier ist eine


----------



## Jan565 (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Skalieren die wirklich so schlecht später mit dem Takt und der Spannung?

Also gestern hatte ich laufen gehabt:

20x210 = ~4200 @ 1,325Vc
3,6GHz Uncore
7.2QPI
1,34 VTT
1,88 PLL

Damit konnte ich BF3 und alles ohne Probleme zocken und es gab keine absturz.

Jetzt teste ich mal:

22x 191 =4200 @ 1,35Vc
3825MHz Uncore
6.89QPI
1,34VTT
1,86PLL

Mal gucken ob das läuft.

Ich habe auch schon einmal Probiert mit 4,4GHz, aber da bekomme ich in Prime gleich einen PC neustart spendiert. Ich denke da war die Vcore zu gering. 

Scheint wohl normal zu sein das man ab 4,2 -4,3GHz den Hammer an Vcore brauch um den Takt stabil zu bekommen.


----------



## Knogle (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo stimmt , magste dich an nen Pinmod wagen @Jan?


----------



## B4C4RD! (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Koennte mir mal einer Verraten, warum Ich unter 8.1 einen cpu-z screen machen kann, ich  diesen aber nicht bei Sysprofile hochladen kann


----------



## Jan565 (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Jo stimmt , magste dich an nen Pinmod wagen @Jan?


 
Erst einmal lasse ich von sowas die finger. 

Ich habe nur vorhin mein Windows zerschossen weil heute die CPU einfach nicht mehr das gleiche wollte wie gestern und der direkt aus ging bei Prime, egal ob 4, 4,2, 4,3GHz und auch egal was ich sonst noch so eigestellt hatte. Die Einstellungen von gestern liefen dann auch nicht mehr wirklich.

CMOS Reset dann gemacht und er fand den Bootmgr nicht mehr, also windows neu drauf... da kommt freude auf. 

Mal sehen was ich später noch so erreiche, ich hätte gerne mehr als 4,2GHz.


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@B4C4RD!: Keine Ahnung was du unter "nicht hochladen" verstehst, aber wenn es um die Anerkannung eines OC-Wertes geht ist das fast überall so. Windows 8(.1) benutzt den Referenztakt des Systems als Zeitgeber statt einem Hardwaretimer(damit kein Hardwaretimer vorausgesetzt wird um Windows nutzen zu können). Reduziert man nun den Referenztakt im Betrieb, so läuft die Zeit langsamer und man erreicht höher Bechmarkscores. Auf reine CPU-Z Werte hat das aber eigentlich keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Knogle (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> @B4C4RD!: Keine Ahnung was du unter "nicht hochladen" verstehst, aber wenn es um die Anerkannung eines OC-Wertes geht ist das fast überall so. Windows 8(.1) benutzt den Referenztakt des Systems als Zeitgeber statt einem Hardwaretimer(damit kein Hardwaretimer vorausgesetzt wird um Windows nutzen zu können). Reduziert man nun den Referenztakt im Betrieb, so läuft die Zeit langsamer und man erreicht höher Bechmarkscores. Auf reine CPU-Z Werte hat das aber eigentlich keinen Einfluss.


 
Hab ich zum Glueck irgendwie bei mir abstellen koennen

War schlimm als die Uhr staendig schneller lief


----------



## Jan565 (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jetzt nach den ganzen Strapazen heute morgen, fange ich jetzt mal wieder klein an bei 4GHz.

Multi: 20
BCLK: 200
Ram: 1600MHz
Uncore: 3600MHz
VTT: 1,34V
PLL: 1,88V

Rest ist auf Standwardwerten gefixed. Mal gucken ob ich wieder die Probleme bekomme oder ob der jetzt läuft. Mein wunsch wären ja 4,4GHz aber ich denke da macht mein Board nicht mit. Meine CPU schaffte schon einen BCLK von 210MHz ohne Probleme, also sollte die CPU nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## Knogle (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich denke dann muss du auf die 1,4V zugehen


----------



## Jan565 (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja ich hatte 1,4Vc eingestellt, aber heute morgen scheint irgendwie der Wurm drin gewesen zu sein. 

Bis jetzt läuft alles wie ich es eingestellt habe mit 4GHz. Heute morgen ging genau diese Einstellung nicht. Hatte wohl das BIOS einen weg oder einen Fehler.

Mal sehen, später auf jeden Fall die 4,4GHz noch einmal testen und dann mal gucken.


----------



## B4C4RD! (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> @B4C4RD!: Keine Ahnung was du unter "nicht hochladen" verstehst, aber wenn es um die Anerkannung eines OC-Wertes geht ist das fast überall so. Windows 8(.1) benutzt den Referenztakt des Systems als Zeitgeber statt einem Hardwaretimer(damit kein Hardwaretimer vorausgesetzt wird um Windows nutzen zu können). Reduziert man nun den Referenztakt im Betrieb, so läuft die Zeit langsamer und man erreicht höher Bechmarkscores. Auf reine CPU-Z Werte hat das aber eigentlich keinen Einfluss.


 
Ich steh grad mega auf'm Schlauch  

Ich hab'n Screen von meinem "Problem" gemacht .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




CPU-Z Versoin: 1.71.0 & auch die richtige Datei hab ich versucht Hochzuladen ...


----------



## Jan565 (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So, die 4GHz waren nicht Stabil im Prime!

Aber ich denke da die CPU so lange durch hielt lag es an der Vcore, daher teste ich damit noch ein wenig aus.

*Edit ich verstehe die CPU nicht

1,35Vc und einen BCLK von 210 mit einem Multi von 20 schmieren mir sofort ab im Prime. Bei 1,35Vc und einem BCLK von 191 mit einem Multi von 22 genau das gleiche. 

Liegt es an zu wenig Vcore? Wenn ja, muss ich ja mal ein extrem schlechtes stück erwischt haben. 

Irgendwie sehr verkorkst alles.

Egal was ich versuche jetzt für 4GHz es ist nicht stabil?! Gestern gab es keine Probleme mit 4,2GHz und heute bekomme ich keine 4GHz mehr zum laufen.

Sobald ich Prime starte muss ich nur wenige Sekunden manchmal auch 2 Minuten warten, bis der PC ausgeht und neu startet. 

Das kann doch nicht sein, dabei sind 4GHz und 1,35Vc schon recht viel. 

Jetzt gerade lasse ich meinen BCLK auf 200 laufen, eine CPU Spannung von 1,3Vc und der Mutli steht bei 15. Also nur 3GHz um mal zu gucken ob es am BCLK oder wo anders liegt.


----------



## Joker_54 (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei mir macht der PC immer nen Abgang, wenn ich die DRAM Voltage zu niedrig hab. Meine RAMs sind aber auch für 1333Mhz


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Knogle: Was hältst du eigentlich davon vorne mal ein Update mit "echten" Xeon-Ergebnissen, also ohne Cache-ECC Abschaltung etc.? So sind die Werte ja doch ein bisschen geschönt .


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mich persönlich würde ja mal interessieren wie die Ergebnisse sind wenn die CPU mit Standard Takt läuft.


----------



## Jan565 (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

50 Minuten läuft Prime jetzt schon ohne Probleme mit einem BCLK von 200MHz, also denke ich es liegt an der CPU, das ich einfach eine Takt Krücke bekommen habe. Bei Intel hatte ich mit sowas noch nie glück. Oder das Board steigt aus, weil der PC ja einfach so aus geht, es gibt kein Bluescreen nichts. 



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Bei mir macht der PC immer nen Abgang, wenn ich die DRAM Voltage zu niedrig hab. Meine RAMs sind aber auch für 1333Mhz


 
Ich hab 1600er und die laufen immer mit 1,65V und mehr, weil es halt noch die alten sind die 1,65V brauchen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass mit 1,35V nicht mal 4GHz stabil sein sollen, so einen schlechten Westmere hab ich noch nie gesehen. Da muss irgendwo anders der Wurm drin sein.
Meiner Meinung nach machst du dir etwas viele Baustellen auf, fang erst nur mit dem Kerntakt an und dann wag dich an den uncore. Kann sein, dass dein Uncore bei 1,33Vtt nicht so viel Takt mitmacht, der skaliert imho noch etwas mehr auf Temperatur als die Kerne.
Und stellt mal deine PLL zurück auf 1,8V, bei manchen ist mit zu viel Vpll sogar weniger drin. Lass die einfach wie sie ist.

Btw, dass nach einem cmos-reset der bootmanager fehlt kann auch einfach daran liegen, dass du unter AHCI installiert hast und nach dem reset auf IDE bist (oder andersrum).



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Bei meinem GB-Board bin ich auch leider nur  auf den 20er-Multi festgenagelt... Wenn ich den 21er anwähle ohne den  Turbo zu nutzen hab ich nachm Speichern wieder den 20er - mach ich den  Turbo an, legt das Board immer den 22er-23er an. :c


 
Der X5650 hat keinen 21er Multi. Es gibt nur den normalen 20er und den 22er des Turbos, aber da der auf allen 6 Kernen läuft, ist das ja kein Problem. Nutz einfach den 22er... müsste sogar gehen, wenn du einfach Speedstep und Turbo aktiv lässt, und Multi auf Auto stellst. 
Bei manchen boards musst du zusätzlich in Windows auf Höchstleistung stellen, damit der 22er genutzt wird, einfach mal etwas experimentieren.



Olstyle schrieb:


> @Knogle: Was hältst du eigentlich davon vorne mal  ein Update mit "echten" Xeon-Ergebnissen, also ohne Cache-ECC  Abschaltung etc.? So sind die Werte ja doch ein bisschen geschönt  .


 
Das wäre doch mal was, bin dafür. Und *bitte* hör auf deine destruktiven Pinmods neuen Overclockern zu empfehlen. Wenn es dir Spaß macht ist das in Ordnung, aber du übertreibst es langsam echt mit gefährlichen Empfehlungen, die in der Praxis keinen Mehrwert haben.


----------



## Jan565 (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass mit 1,35V nicht mal 4GHz stabil sein sollen, so einen schlechten Westmere hab ich noch nie gesehen. Da muss irgendwo anders der Wurm drin sein.
> Meiner Meinung nach machst du dir etwas viele Baustellen auf, fang erst nur mit dem Kerntakt an und dann wag dich an den uncore. Kann sein, dass dein Uncore bei 1,33Vtt nicht so viel Takt mitmacht, der skaliert imho noch etwas mehr auf Temperatur als die Kerne.
> Und stellt mal deine PLL zurück auf 1,8V, bei manchen ist mit zu viel Vpll sogar weniger drin. Lass die einfach wie sie ist.
> 
> Btw, dass nach einem cmos-reset der bootmanager fehlt kann auch einfach daran liegen, dass du unter AHCI installiert hast und nach dem reset auf IDE bist (oder andersrum).


 
Ich sag mal so, gestern liefen ohne Probleme in Prime, Intel Burn Test und beim Zocken:

20 x 210 
1.41V VTT
1,88V PLL
3825 Uncore
1,35Vc ohne Probleme

heute schaffe ich nicht einmal mehr 4 GHz für 30 Minuten in Prime!?

Ich steige da nicht durch, ich lasse jetzt einmal uncore auf 3,2GHz, dafür aber Vcore auf 1,3Vc, CPU auf 4GHz und QPI ist bei 7.2. Mal sehen ob das läuft, Speedstep ist AUS und eigentlich sollte das laufen, dass sind nicht einmal hohe Einstellungen, daher verstehe ich das nicht.

Bild von dem was ich jetzt mal teste.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist tatsächlich sehr ungewöhnlich, irgendwo muss da noch eine Einstellung falsch liegen, hardware wird nicht einfach von einen auf den anderen Tag schlecht (bei so niedrigen Spannungen).
Welchen prime-test benutzt du?
Timings sind auch korrekt?

Ich hatte dein board leider nie, daher kann ich dir nichts über dessen Knackpunkte sagen. Aber irgendwer hier hatte doch mal ein ähnliches AsRock, oder?


----------



## iGameKudan (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn ich den 22er-Multi anwähle steht das nachm Neustart im BIOS wieder auf 20, aber der Multi wird im Rahmen des Turbos verwendet.
Wenn ich mit Turbo übertakte muss ich aber gewaltig bei der VCore aufpassesn... Ohne Turbo muss ich +0,31825V Offset geben damit ich bei den 1,36V lande (und da nutze ich schon die LLC auf Level 1 ), mit Turbo hat mir das Board kurzzeitig mal 1,45V-1,5V auf den Xeon angelegt.  

Vielleicht teste ich da morgen nochmal rum, aber mit den 4300MHz bin ich ganz zufrieden...

Ref-Takt 215MHz
Multi 20
VCore Normal Offset +0,31825V (1,36V)
CPU/VTT 1,335V

Interessanterweise benötige ich die 1,335V CPU/VTT-Spannung schon ab 190MHz, dafür reichen die dann aber auch bis 215MHz. 

Und wie oben bereits gefragt, ist eine niedrige PLL-Spannung schädlich? Bin da nach dem Tod von CPU und Board etwas ängstlich.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Turbo erhöht bei Intel doch gar nicht die Spannung 
Vielleicht hat dein board da eine zusätzliche Option reingebastelt, such die mal und schalt sie ab. 
EDIT: Kann auch daran liegen, dass du über offset und nicht über VID übertaktest, wovon ich wie mehrmals erwähnt abrate...

Was habt ihr alle mit eurer PLL-Spannung?  Hat irgendwer von euch empirische Belege, dass eine Veränderung davon euch irgendwas bringt? 
Lasst die doch einfach auf 1,8V dann habt ihr keinen Stress, dass ihr versehentlich was zerschießen könntet^^


----------



## Jan565 (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein Board ist glaube ich echt sehr merkwürdig! 

Oben das Bild, genau so lief der gut ~20 Minuten im Prime, dann plötzlich neustart.

Dann dachte ich mir, gut Spannung etwas nach oben von der CPU, also 1,35Vc eingetellt im BIOS und gestartet. Zack ~2 Minuten später PC aus!

Jetzt habe ich langsam echt keine lust mehr, also Spannung auf 1,4Vc hoch damit ich die ausschließen kann, nach nicht einmal 5 sekunden PC aus!

Gut, es wird wohl an den Spannungswandlern liegen.

Ich habe jetzt die Spannung im BIOS auf 1,28Vc gestellt und die wird mir auch nicht mehr Rot angezeigt, also den letzten vom Board als "gut" befundenen Wert genommen. 

Mal sehen ob das jetzt läuft auf 4GHz. 

Sind die Spannungswandler wirklich so schlecht von dem Board? Weil BCLK 210 ist für die CPU kein Problem.

P.S. PLL ist auf 1,82V was der geringste Wert ist der bei mir einzustellen geht jetzt!


----------



## Knogle (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Mein Board ist glaube ich echt sehr merkwürdig!
> 
> Oben das Bild, genau so lief der gut ~20 Minuten im Prime, dann plötzlich neustart.
> 
> ...


 


Mal CPU oder NB Temperatur gecheckt?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die AsRock Extreme an sich sind nicht so schlecht, nein. Gibt sogar Ergebnisse auf HWbot, bei denen mehr als 1,6Vcore darauf liefen.
Schätze da hat wirklich nur dein board ein Problem, an beschädigten oder überhitzten Spawas könnte es theoretisch auch liegen.
Wie warm werden denn die Kühler auf den Spawas und dem X58? Vielleicht hat sich die Heatpipe des Kühlers verzogen und die Spawas haben gar keinen Kontakt mehr zum Kühler?

Ist ja echt mies, vor allem wenn gestern noch alles ging. Ich kann mir aber wie gesagt kaum vorstellen, dass das board so schnell abgebaut hat, da war ja keine Spannung aus dem Rahmen.
Mein persönlicher Rat... an deiner Stelle wäre ich jetzt verdammt angepisst, sodass ich irgendwas elementares übersehen würde. Deshalb lass es irgendwann gut sein für den Tag und schau morgen nochmal mit klarerem Kopf drüber.


----------



## Jan565 (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, die habe ich immer im Auge, also die CPU ist noch ein stück weg von 80°. Sie bleibt erstaunlich kühl muss ich sagen. 

Aber mal ein Screen mit dem jetzt laufenden Prime!

Spannung runter und es läuft länger in Prime, das ist das komische, um so höher die Vcore um so schneller schmiert Prime ab?!

Mich regt das noch nicht auf, mein 955BE regt mich schon mehr auf als der keine 4,4GHz machen wollte.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Okay, das sind wirklich klare Symptome für aussteigende Spannungswandler. Ich würde mal schätzen, dein board hatte beim Vorbesitzer ein langes und hartes Leben


----------



## Jan565 (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja das denke ich auch, es lief mit einem 920 so viel ich weiß. Aber ich weiß leider nicht wie es behandelt wurde. Jetzt habe ich schon ganze 20 Minuten im Prime bei 1,28Vc (laut BIOS) und 1,264Vc zeigt CPU-Z an. 

Wenn die CPU bei der Spannung die 4GHz macht und vielleicht auch noch die 4,2 ist es wohl eine gute CPU, aber ein nicht so gutes Board. Dann werde ich wohl über kurz oder lang ein neues brauchen. Aber mal schauen, erst teste ich wirklich alles aus!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn du Glück hast reicht es schon aus, die Spawas etwas kühler zu halten. Also mehr airflow schaffen, vielleicht testweise mal einen Lüfter draufpacken.


----------



## Jan565 (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe einen Mugen 3 mit 2 120er Lüftern dran, ist schon nicht leicht die da dann noch Kühler zu bekommen. 

Was gibt es dann für alternativen? Kühlkörper darauf kleben?


----------



## Knogle (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Mugen 3 mit 2 120er Lüftern dran, ist schon nicht leicht die da dann noch Kühler zu bekommen.
> 
> Was gibt es dann für alternativen? Kühlkörper darauf kleben?



Ja

Aber ab 4,2Ghz brauchste schon den Voltknueppel

Fuer 4Ghz reichen normalerweise 1,20-1,27V


----------



## Jan565 (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich würde ja schon gerne gucken was geht mit der CPU, jede CPU ist schließlich anders und mich würde echt mal interessieren wie hoch ich die bekomme ohne große Probleme.

Aber ich denke auch dass das Board am Ende ist und wohl schon die längste Zeit seines Lebens hinter sich hat.


----------



## Knogle (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja schon gerne gucken was geht mit der CPU, jede CPU ist schließlich anders und mich würde echt mal interessieren wie hoch ich die bekomme ohne große Probleme.
> 
> Aber ich denke auch dass das Board am Ende ist und wohl schon die längste Zeit seines Lebens hinter sich hat.


 
Aber im Alltag brauchste kein Prime


----------



## Jan565 (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich weiß, daher mal gucken wie hoch ich den bekomme, aber irgendwann muss leider wohl ein anderes Board her. 

Ich hoffe ja immer noch das ich die 4,2GHz stabil bekomme, vielleicht laufen die ja mit der Vcore die ich jetzt habe, da ich die geringste noch nicht ausgelotet habe.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Realistisch ist es schon, wenn du eine gute CPU erwischt hast. Kann dir leider grad nicht sagen was meine für 4,2 gebraucht hat, für mich war der sweetspot bei 4,4@1,33V, drunter hab ich dann gar nichts mehr ausgelotet


----------



## Jan565 (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich kann ja leider nicht auf so "hohe" Spannungen gehen, ich würde auch gerne wissen ob ich die 4,4GHz schaffen würde bei unter 1,35Vc und was halt zum benchen maximal geht. 

Aber nun denn, mal gucken vielleicht bringen Kühler etwas oder ich versuche einen kleinen Lüfter darauf zu packen. 

Ist für mich aber mal was anderes, denn sonst hat immer die CPU Limitiert bei mir, jetzt ist mal das Board am Ende und ich weiß nicht welches Potenzial auf der Strecke bleibt.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sei froh, mich limitiert nur noch die Vernunft, und es ist ein anhaltender Kampf, den ich früher oder später verlieren werde


----------



## Jan565 (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ne, ich würde schon gerne gucken was die CPU zu 1,4Vc sagt! Bei mir sieht eher der drang zum Takten als die Vernunft, denn bei den heutigen kann man eigentlich nichts mehr kaputt machen. 

Mein 955BE versuchte ich auch einmal auf 1,7Vc zu starten.  (wurde aber nichts)

*Edit 

Über eine stunde lief Prime jetzt ohne Probleme, ich versuche jetzt mal über den BCLK auf 4,2GHz zu gehen und Teste da dann erneut.

Lief nicht, ich werde wohl bei 4GHz mal gucken wie weit ich die Spannung senken kann.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Unter Luft werden stabile 1,4V denke ich knapp, da limitiert dich die Kühlung.



> Mein 955BE versuchte ich auch einmal auf 1,7Vc zu starten.  (wurde aber nichts)


Ähm... 
Das war allerdings unter DICE.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn ich die Vernunft ausschalte sollten auch 4,6GHz mit dem X5650 locker stabil drin sein. Bei mir läuft der unter Wasser an zwei 360er radis.
Was mich stört ist nicht, dass irgendwas kaputt gehen könnte, sondern dass die Bauteile irgendwann schlechter werden. Momentan hab ich meinen Westmere dafür viel zu lieb


----------



## Jan565 (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, das stimmt der Verschleiß ist dann viel höher, daher werde ich wohl noch einmal 4,1GHz testen und es dann belassen denke ich mal. Außer halt wenn ich Benchen möchte, dann kann ich immer noch auf 4,4GHz hoch gehen, denn durch Benchmarks lief das. 

Derzeitig bin ich bei 4GHz und 3,6GHz uncore bei einer Vcore von 1,232V. Ich denke das ist hinnehmbar und wenn das auch in Spielen etc läuft, kann ich mich damit zufrieden geben. 

Also mein Phenom schaffte auf meinem leider kaputten 890GPA-UD3H 4,3GHz bei 1,475Vc stabil 24/7, mein 970A-UD3P ist da deutlich schlechter!

Naja, es ist jetzt wohl nur noch finetuning und dann mal gucken was ich uncore schaffe. 

*Edit

habe noch eine Vermutung woran es liegen könnte, mein Netzteil

Es ist ein Cougar 550W, weiß jetzt nicht genau die Bezeichnung, aber es ist schon 5 1/2 Jahre im PC und wollte mir eh bald ein neues holen. Vielleicht habe ich dann wieder mehr glück. Mal sehen.


----------



## Knogle (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt der Verschleiß ist dann viel höher, daher werde ich wohl noch einmal 4,1GHz testen und es dann belassen denke ich mal. Außer halt wenn ich Benchen möchte, dann kann ich immer noch auf 4,4GHz hoch gehen, denn durch Benchmarks lief das.
> 
> Derzeitig bin ich bei 4GHz und 3,6GHz uncore bei einer Vcore von 1,232V. Ich denke das ist hinnehmbar und wenn das auch in Spielen etc läuft, kann ich mich damit zufrieden geben.
> 
> ...



Lol , mein Bester Xeon braucht fuer 4Ghz 1,26V


----------



## Jan565 (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es liefen vorhin 4GHz bei 1,232Vc 2 Stunden im Prime. Sagt zwar noch nicht viel, aber wenn mein derzeitiger Test nicht läuft, belasse ich es bei den 4GHz und Teste im Alltag. 

Ich lasse jetzt gerade 4,1GHz bei 1,28Vc(1,264Vc schwankt immer etwas) laufen und werde den wohl auch über Nacht laufen lassen. Ich hoffe nur das er es mit macht, dann lasse ich den erst einmal so. 

Aber ich habe langsam mehr und mehr mein NT in verdacht, dass das langsam aber sicher sich verabschiedet ab einer bestimmten Last. 

Guckt euch mal die Spannungen im HWmonitor an, die kommen wir schon sehr Grenzwertig vor. (Prime gerade erst gestartet, daher erst einmal nebensache)

*Edit

gerade wo man den PC in ruhe lassen wollte, schmiert der ab. Aber einfach so aus! Ich habe in den seltensten fällen einen Bluescreen, was mir schon sehr merkwürdig vor kommt. 

Egal jetzt teste ich die 4GHz über Nacht. Mal sehen was so passiert da.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Pff, HWMonitor bescheinigt mir auch 12,56V aus der 12V-Schiene... Dafür aber auch unter Jeder Last um maximal 0,04V schwankend.


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Der Turbo erhöht bei Intel doch gar nicht die Spannung
> Vielleicht hat dein board da eine zusätzliche Option reingebastelt, such die mal und schalt sie ab.
> EDIT: Kann auch daran liegen, dass du über offset und nicht über VID übertaktest, wovon ich wie mehrmals erwähnt abrate...
> 
> ...


Turbo erhöht zumindest ab Sandy durchaus die verlangte VID und damit die Spannung wenn man sie nicht gefixed hat.

Ein PLL ist halt der Taktgeber und sollte bei mehr/optimaler Spannung die Schwankungen der bckl klein halten. Da der bei X58 aber afaik noch separat verbaut ist haben die Mobohersteller eh Spielraum darin welche Qualität überhaupt verbaut ist.


iGameKudan schrieb:


> Pff, HWMonitor bescheinigt mir auch 12,56V aus der 12V-Schiene... Dafür aber auch unter Jeder Last um maximal 0,04V schwankend.


Das ist auch durchaus in der Norm. Zwar am oberen Ende, aber so wird halt recht einfach sichergestellt dass es keine Drops unter das untere Limit und damit Instabilitäten gibt.


----------



## Jan565 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Langsam aber sicher verliere ich den nerv an dem ding. 

Kurz nach dem ich mich gestern hin gelegt habe, bekam ich einen Blackscreen. Etwa 15 Minuten später, dabei war die Spannung im BIOS auf 1,2875Vc gestellt. 

Jetzt gerade lasse ich einfach mal zum Testen, die CPU bei 3GHz laufen mit 1,4Vc weil ja eigentlich die Spannungswandler abschmieren müssten, wenn die nicht mehr so viel abkönnten. 

Entweder CPU, Board oder NT was Probleme macht, wie kann ich am Besten einzeln testen was es ist?


----------



## PeterK1 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jeder Multi hat seine eigene VID. Sonst könnte ja die Vcore beim Runtertakten im Idle nicht sinken. Wenn man mit DVID (Offset Vcore) übertaktet muss man da natürlich aufpassen bei verschiedenen Multis. Mein X5650 hat z.B. bei Multi 20 ~1,1V VID und bei Multi 22 ~1,2V VID.


----------



## Jan565 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich Takte die CPU nicht mit Offset, sondern ich stelle Feste Spannungswerte ein, da braucht man zum einen Weniger, zum anderen ist es bei Teillast sparsamer. 

Die CPU Taktet sich im Idle runter, so ist es nicht. Aber die Spannung bleibt konstant, habe Vdrop im BIOS ausgeschaltet.


----------



## PeterK1 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich Takte die CPU nicht mit Offset, sondern ich stelle Feste Spannungswerte ein, da braucht man zum einen Weniger, zum anderen ist es bei Teillast sparsamer.



War jetzt auch allgemein an die Leute gerichtet, die mit dynamischer Vcore arbeiten wollen.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Die CPU Taktet sich im Idle runter, so ist es nicht. Aber die Spannung bleibt konstant, habe Vdrop im BIOS ausgeschaltet.



Versuch mal testweise wieder mit normalem Vdroop zu arbeiten, wie von Intel vorgesehen. Da werden die Spawas des Board geringer belastet. Stell im Bios mal 1,4V ein. Das sollte unter Vollast ~1,3V ergeben und für bis zu ~4,2Ghz reichen!


----------



## Jan565 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das werde ich später mal testen ja! 

Ich finde nur gerade noch etwas merkwürdig! Bei meinem 955BE vorher, hatte ich etwas relativ ähnliches gehabt. 

Da war es so, dass ich mal morgens den PC starten konnte, aber BF3 mir abgeschmiert ist, weil immer der 4. Kern abgeschmiert ist, manchmal half ein BIOS Reset oder ein CMOS clear um das zu beheben, aber nicht immer! 

Beim AMD war es sogar so, dass ich den zeitweise nicht einmal auf Standard Prime habe laufen lassen können, weil wie vorher, der 4. Kern abgeschmiert ist und ein paar Sekunden nach dem Start einen Fehler gezeigt hat. 

Aber das aller komischste daran war ja, dass Problem war nicht immer da! Also es gab Tage da konnte ich 8 Stunden alles am PC machen, Zocken, Filme gucken oder sonst was, da gab es keine Fehler, aber dann gab es Tage, wo der PC zu anfang gar nicht laufen wollte. 

Irgendwie scheint es jetzt recht ähnlich zu sein. Ich denke das Netzteil hat einen weg wenn die Leistung die gefordert wird zu hoch ist. Aber 90€ extra für ein NT ausgeben? 

Kann man das irgendwie austesten ob es daran liegt?

*Edit

Ich teste gerade ein paar Benchmarks mit 4,4GHz und 1,35Vc und meine 3Dmarks liefen bissher ohne Probleme, will nachher auch mal BF3 testen ob er das mit macht.




Oh man, genial eben... KEINE last, PC aus, neustart... -.-


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Klingt nach spinnenden C-States. Mach mal alles im BIOS in die Richtung aus (also C1E, C3, C6 etc, wobei ich gerade nicht weiß ob es letzteres bei dir schon gibt).


----------



## Jan565 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die dinge habe ich bereits abgeschaltet. 

Der Tag ist echt super heute... mein 955BE im 2. Rechner auf 4GHz runter getaktet um den Kühler zu testen ob der damit klar kommt. Was passiert? Netzteil raucht ab!... 

Hoffentlich hat es meinen 955BE nicht mit genommen. 

Habe zwar gerade nicht wirklihc das Geld für ein NT, aber ich denke ich werde mir morgen ein NT bestellen und kaufen, wenn es daran nicht liegt kann ich es immer noch zurück schicken. Brauche zwar eigentlich ein neues, aber ich denke das könnte zur absoluten Not noch etwas auf sich warten lassen. (Januar)


----------



## Joker_54 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schau mal, ob C1E Aktiviert ist, das kann auch mal zu Problemen führen. Um zu Testen, ob dein NT langsam aufgibt, deaktiviere doch mal 4 Kerne, dann nochmal Testen. Wenn's an der CPU liegt, dann gibts wieder Blue's, ansonsten kann man das schonmal ausschliessen.


----------



## Jan565 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich denke das mache ich gleich auch einmal. 2 Kerne mit HT und dann mal gucken ob er das macht. 

Konnte eben meinen 955 noch einmal mit einem alten OEM NT starte. Bin damit nur ins BIOS gegangen um zu sehen ob die CPU läuft. Sie lebt! 

3Dmark13 produziert bei mir sogar fehler wenn ich nur auf 3,6GHz bin. Nach dem ersten Test wo das Bild weiß wird, schmiert das Teil ab und das Bild bleibt weiß. 

So langsam verliere ich echt die Geduld mit dem Teil.

Screen für mein Dual Core  Test

Fragt mich nicht warum der 4,6GHz hat, ich habe Speedstep aus!

*Edit

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, sollte mein PC neustarten liegt es an der CPU und wenn nicht am NT?


----------



## Joker_54 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Anscheinend noch der Turbo aktiv, 23 ist der Turbomulti auf 1-2 Kernen.
Wenn das Bild komisch wird kann es sein, dass deine Graka nicht mitkommt. Ich musste den PCIe-Takt auf 105Mhz anheben, damit die übh mal läuft, vllt hilft das ja.


----------



## Jan565 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das kann gut sein, weil ja nur 2 Kerne an sind.

Aber jetzt die ersten Paar Minuten noch nichts, bei 6 Kernen brauchte ich da gar nicht an Prime denken. Da war der schon wieder aus. 

Temperaturen machen mir keine sorgen, habe nicht einmal 60°C. 

Okay, dann werde ich das mal mit dem PCI-E Takt später testen, ich lasse den Test jetzt erst einmal 2-3 Stunden laufen.

Aber wenn das geklappt hat, kann es nur das NT sein oder irre ich mich? Weil wenn es die Spawas sind, dann müsste der doch irgendwann abschmieren?

*Edit, mir ist ein Kern abgeschmiert. Das ich das noch einmal erleben darf.   

Lasse den jetzt als 3 Kerner laufen, damit ich nicht das Problem mit dem Turbo bekomme. Habe 4,4GHz und 1,4Vc eingestellt. 

Mal sehen ob nur Kerne abschmieren oder ob mein PC gleich neustartet jetzt. Oder mir schmiert wieder nach einiger Zeit ein Kern ab. Mal sehen. Wenn das jetzt geht lasse ich den Test wohl 3 Stunden laufen. 

Sollte das klappen, heißt es wohl neues NT her.


----------



## Joker_54 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auf wieviel steht denn dein uncore? Der hat bei mir immer zum Brick geführt, musste dann sogar CMOS Reset machen. Vllt verhält sich dein Board da anders?


----------



## Jan565 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

VTT ist auf 1,41V und PLL auf 1,82V. Uncore Takt ist bei 3,6GHz. 

Wenn die Spannungswandler einen weg hätten, müsste doch die CPU genauso abschalten wie bei 6 Kernen oder nicht? 

Ich denke langsam immer mehr das mein Netzteil ein weg hat.

So 70 Minuten schon durch als 3 Kerner. 

Mal sehen, ich denke ich lasse den bis kurz vor 5 so laufen, dann werde ich versuchen 4 Kerne so laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn du weniger Kerne aktiv hast ziehst die CPU logischerweise wesentlich weniger Strom, was die Spawas wiederum entlastet. 
Ich denke nicht, dass du so darauf kommen wirst, was dich limitiert, ohne Board oder Netzteil kurz zu tauschen.

Das einzige was du so rausfinden kannst ist, ob es an CPU oder Stromversorgung (also board oder Netzteil) liegt.



> Turbo erhöht zumindest ab Sandy durchaus die verlangte VID und damit die Spannung wenn man sie nicht gefixed hat.


Bei Sandy hab ich das nie genutzt, dazu kann ich nichts sagen. 
Alle meine 1366-CPUs auf mitlerweile vier verschiedenen boards hatten aber mit Turbo die selbe Spannung anliegen wie ohne, sofern ich bei statischer Vcore geblieben bin.


----------



## Jan565 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich denke ich werde mir nächste Woche einmal ein Netzteil kaufen und es dann Testen. 

Bin jetzt bei 4 Kernen und bisher gab es keine Probleme mit 4,4GHz und 1,4Vc! 

Gleich einmal auf 5 Kerne gehen und gucken ob er das so "lange" mit macht.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, bei dynamischer VCore legen die CPUs aber im Turbo beträchtlich mehr Spannung an. 
Und ohne dynamische VCore übertakte ich nicht, da ich meine CPU nicht unnötig verschleißen lassen muss (ich hab ein Problem wenn mir was kaputt geht, das ist mein Haupt-PC...). 
Haswell war ne Ausnahme, da hat sich ja auch mit gefixter VCore die Spannung im Idle gesenkt, dafür habe ich ums  Verrecken die dynamische Spannung net stabil bekommen.


----------



## Jan565 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Wenn du weniger Kerne aktiv hast ziehst die CPU logischerweise wesentlich weniger Strom, was die Spawas wiederum entlastet.
> Ich denke nicht, dass du so darauf kommen wirst, was dich limitiert, ohne Board oder Netzteil kurz zu tauschen.
> 
> Das einzige was du so rausfinden kannst ist, ob es an CPU oder Stromversorgung (also board oder Netzteil) liegt.


 
Warum sollte die Last auf den Spawas geringer sein? Verstehe ich nicht so ganz. 

Ich teste den jetzt einmal als 5 Kerne mit Prime und zocke glaube ich nebenbei auch noch eine Runde. 

Nächste Woche einmal mit einem anderen NT testen, oder ich habe jetzt durch meine langsamere Steigerung den PC daran "gewöhnt". Werde ich ja sehen, aber auf jeden Fall waren 3 bzw. 4 Kerne stabil!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja, dann benutzt du quasi nicht vorgesehene Beta-Features  Das wurde nur auf einigen boards ein Jahr nach Release nachgepatcht, aber ob es so viel empfehleneswerter ist... 
Wenn du keine Last auf der CPU hast fließt kaum Strom, da dürfte die Spannung dann auch nicht so viel ausmachen. 

Oder du benutzt einfach C-States so wie vorgesehen. Dynamische Vcore zu benutzten und sich dann zu wundern, dass mit Turbo mehr Spannung anliegt ist wie den Kudan-no-ECC-cache-Pinmod anzuwenden und sich zu wundern, wenn die CPU plötzlich mehr Fehler rechent 



> Warum sollte die Last auf den Spawas geringer sein? Verstehe ich nicht so ganz.


Weil die Spawas nur für zwei statt sechs Kerne ihre Arbeit machen müssen...


----------



## Jan565 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Weil die Spawas nur für zwei statt sechs Kerne ihre Arbeit machen müssen...


 
Die Spannung ist aber die gleiche, die die zur Verfügung stellen müssen. 

Also mit 5 Kernen ist er nicht stabil und startet kurz nach dem Prime start neu. Was ein mist mit dem Teil.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es ist trotzdem ein großer Unterschied, ob sie 150W oder 250W liefern müssen.
Deswegen kannst du auch einen kleinen Pentium G3528 auf manchen billigen boards problemlos mit 1,45V laufen lassen, die mit einem 4790K keine 1,3 mitmachen würden.


----------



## Jan565 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit meinem 955BE hatte ich ja auch hin und wieder das Problem, dass mal ein Takt stabil lief, mal auf einmal nicht mehr. 

Ich denke mit dem Netzteil anzufangen ist das einfachste. 

4 Kerne und 4,4GHz mit 1,4Vc laufen. Dabei habe ich schon die Spannung so gewählt, das die Spawas mehr belastet werden und ich der CPU mehr gebe als sie minimal für den Takt brauch.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab grade beim Bügeln nochmal prime laufen lassen  Um endlich mal zu gucken, wie viel meine CPU für 4GHz braucht.
Mit Sicherheitsschwelle bin ich bei 1,272V, das läuft sehr schön durch.  Etwas weniger könnte ich noch hinkriegen, aber ich werde sowieso keinen  so niedrigen Takt laufen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn du eh gerade am Benchen bist: Würdest du mal ein paar realistische Ergebnisse zur gegenüberstellung mit Knogles ECC-Spielereien machen? Welchen Anteil das jetzt genau ausmacht würde mich schon mal interessieren.


----------



## Jan565 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich Teste jetzt noch einmal 5 Kerne bei weniger Vcore. Mal gucken vielleicht klappt es ja. 

Wenn es das NT nicht ist, muss wohl leider ein anderes Board her. Dann kann ich das ASRock ja wieder verkaufen. 

So langsam regt der scheiß auf.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

AsRock war damals leider noch nicht das, was es heute ist^^

@*Olstyle*: Ich mach grade noch Aufgaben für die Uni, aber heut Nacht komm ich vielleicht noch dazu. 
Was ich dir jetzt schon sagen kann ist, dass die Ergebnisse in Cinebench absolut utopisch sind. Ein Westmere-System ohne Optimierung müsste die 1000 Punkte im R15 bei etwa ~4,3-4,4GHz knacken, aber sicher nicht bei 3,68.

EDIT: Die unteren Ergebnisse bei 4GHz kommen schon eher hin. Leider habe ich keine der aufgeführten Spiele, da kann ich also nichts nachprüfen.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Naja, dann benutzt du quasi nicht vorgesehene Beta-Features  Das wurde nur auf einigen boards ein Jahr nach Release nachgepatcht, aber ob es so viel empfehleneswerter ist...
> Wenn du keine Last auf der CPU hast fließt kaum Strom, da dürfte die Spannung dann auch nicht so viel ausmachen.
> 
> Oder du benutzt einfach C-States so wie vorgesehen. Dynamische Vcore zu benutzten und sich dann zu wundern, dass mit Turbo mehr Spannung anliegt ist wie den Kudan-no-ECC-cache-Pinmod anzuwenden und sich zu wundern, wenn die CPU plötzlich mehr Fehler rechent
> ...


 
Das war Knogle und nicht ich!!! 
Ich bin doch nicht so blöd und schalte per Pin-Modding irgendwas aus. 

Und dynamische VCore ist für mich ein ganz normales Feature - genau wie es für mich normal ist dass im Turbo mehr VCore angelegt wird. Das Plus an Spannung stört halt bloß beim OC. 

@Olstyle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uncore-Takt liegt bei 3655MHz.

Der X5650 @stock liegt aufm 23. Platz mit 628P.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Heute ist das auch ein normales Feature, aber damals halt nicht, sondern was später erst dazugepatchtes, das manchmal gut läuft, manchmal auch nicht


----------



## iGameKudan (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja, bei mir läuft die CPU mit gefixter VCore auch nicht besser. 
Und 1,36V für 4,3GHz sind ja jetzt auch nicht sonderlich schlecht. 

Mehr geht leider nur wenn ich das Fenster aufmache, da mir in prime sonst die CPU zu heiß wird...


----------



## Knogle (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Soooo

@Jan , bei 5520 ist das so laut dem Datasheet und meinen Erfahrungen , wenn eine Spannung ueber 0,1V von dem festgelegten Wert abweicht startet das System einfach neu , kein Freeze , kein Bleuscreen

Habe ich auch damals getestet indem ich die VDIMM auf 0 gestellt habe , gabs auch nur nen Restart

X58 ist ja nur ein abgespeckter 5500


----------



## Jan565 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und was heißt das jetzt für mich? 

Wie stark ist eigentlich der Takt von der Verlustleistung abhängig?

Mir kam gerade die Idee, einfach mal Standard Takt zu testen mit einer Spannung von 1,4Vc. Wenn es die Spannungswandler sind, sollte das zu einem Neustart führen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie gesagt, du wirst das nicht anhand sowas unterscheiden können, nur weils Spannungswandler heißt, heißt das nicht, dass es nur um Spanung geht, sondern diese Dinger halten nur ne gewisse Wattzahl aus.


----------



## Jan565 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ah okay. Ich denke ich werde ein neues NT einmal testen und wenn es das nicht ist komme ich einem anderen Angebot nach.

Könnte mit etwas glück an ein Asus P6X58 ran kommen. Mal gucken ob es klappt. Wenn nicht muss ich halt schauen wo ich ein Board dann her bekomme.


----------



## Knogle (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab auch ein P6X58D-E


----------



## Jan565 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit etwas glück, könnte ich es für 80€ bekommen. Ich hoffe nur das es klappt


----------



## Knogle (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Mit etwas glück, könnte ich es für 80€ bekommen. Ich hoffe nur das es klappt


 
Dann haste immerhin USB 3 , SATA 3 und kannst den USB Controller etc. uebertakten


----------



## Jan565 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Werde ich ja sehen ob es klappt. Wenn nicht muss ich halt nach einem anderen Board gucken. 

Aber auf jeden Fall kein ASRock dann wieder.  

Erst einmal NT testen, wenn es das nicht ist, kann ich es immer noch zurück schicken, das MB verkaufen und sollte dann Geld für ein Board haben.


----------



## Knogle (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Thread hier steuert schon auf die 100k Hits und 4000 Antworten zu


----------



## Jan565 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, hätte nicht gedacht das der so lange durch hält. 

Ich Teste noch einmal 4GHz bei im BIOS eingestellt 1,25Vc bei 4GHz mit 3,6GHz uncore. Aber auf allen 6 Kernen!  

Mir kommt es so vor, als ob bei einer bestimmten Last, eine komponente im PC sagt: "Nö, ich hab kein bock mehr"

Jetzt ist nur die frage, welche? 

Board oder NT?


----------



## YuT666 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ganz nett zu lesen und ich hab dir auch eines meiner wenigen "Danke" dagelassen ... aber das hier ist einfach immer noch am besten ...





> uralt Sockel 1366


----------



## Joker_54 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja komm, normalerweise schmeiss ich meine Komponenten nach 2-3 Jahren raus, wenn ein Sockel nach 5-6 Jahren immernoch gut läuft kann man schon von "uralt" sprechen


----------



## Jan565 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welche Boards sind denn noch so zu empfehlen?

Wenn es das sein sollte, muss ich ja auf ein anderes umsteigen leider.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Asus P6T oder Rampage II/III, fast alles von Gigabyte (Revisionen checken, manche 1.0 noch nicht). Einige von EVGA gehen nicht, afaik geht nur das E759 und das E772 ohne hardmods.


----------



## Jan565 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gut, ich hoffe ja das es mit dem P6X58 klappt. Aber wenn nicht muss ich mich anderweitig umsehen leider. Der hat auch noch ein Sabertooth, wenn es nicht zu teuer ist, nehme ich das. 

In der Bucht ist ein ganz bestimmtes Gigabyte was mir sehr zusagt. Das X58A-OC, mal sehen, wenn es am Board liegt und alle stricke reißen, werde ich mal gucken ob ich das relativ günstig schießen kann. Dann mein Asrock weg (es funktioniert ja) und schon habe ich mit relativ wenig Aufwand ein neues Board.

Oder ich finde irgendwo einen zum Tauschen der mehrere hat. Zur not zahle ich noch etwas drauf wenn es sein muss.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das X58A-OC ist 24/7 nicht so nice weil es kaum Anschlüsse hat. Aber für Overclocking ist es zusammen mit den beiden großen Evgas und dem Rampage III Black die absolute Spitze  
Dementsprechend gehen die gern für 150-200 raus.


----------



## Joker_54 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich mag ja das Rampage, alle Anschlüsse, die ich brauche gehen und es bootet schön schnell.
Aber du musst aufjedenfall darauf achten, dass die blöde Soundkarte dabei ist, sonst gehst du wieder auf Suche


----------



## iGameKudan (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 Rev1.0

Ausstattungstechnisch ist das Board echt ne Granate. 
Hat mich aber auch 170€ gekostet...


----------



## Jan565 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wieso kaum Anschlüsse? Bietet alles was ich brauche. 

Und von den Farben her und vom Designe stand ich da schon immer drauf! War schon immer mein Favoriten Board! 

Dann hätte ich aber auf jeden Fall was ordentliches! 

Mal gucken, ich hoffe nicht das es das teuerste am Ende wird und ich mir das Gigabyte da ergattern muss. 

Derzeitig laufen 4GHz auf allen 4 Kernen bei 1,25Vc (bios) 1,232Vc (CPU-Z) stabil. Mal sehen ob der das hält. 

Ich weiß das es echt meckern auf hohem Niveau ist das nicht mehr geht, aber ich gehe gerne an die Grenzen der CPU und nicht von was anderem. 

Mit dem Ende der CPU kann ich leben, aber wenn was anderes Limitiert, stört mich das schon sehr.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So viel haben mein P6T6WS Revolution und mein Rex II Extreme zusammen nicht gekostet  Ich hab aber auch gekauft, bevor der Deutsche Raum so drauf losgegangen ist.

Mein neues Evga Classified SLI3  E759 Limited Edition gabs für 100€. Früher hatte ich auch mal ein Classified SLI3  E760 für 110€, aber auf dem lief mein L5639 damals nicht 


Naja, das X58A-OC hat 2 USB-Anschlüsse, den meisten wäre das zu wenig. Mich würds natürlich auch nicht stören 
Wirst du aber warscheinlich nicht unter 150 Tacken bekommen.


----------



## Jan565 (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich werde sehen für was das weg geht. 

Wenn ich vorher ein anderes günstig schießen kann, nehme ich das. Das Gigabyte ist eher so eine notlösung wenn alle stricke reißen. (Es wäre aber auch das Beste was ich bekommen könnte) 

Hoffe ich mal nicht das es für mehr als 120€ weg geht. 

*Edit

Ist das MSI X58 Platinum gut? Oder ist nur der Name hochtragend und sonst nichts?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (10. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Such dir *zwei *der Begriffe aus:
"MSI" - "X58" - "GUT"

Also nein, vergiss das Ding  Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen gehören die zu den schlechtesten, die ich für den Sockel kenne.

Ein paar GD65 sind mal aufgetaucht, die nicht schrecklich waren, ob das die Regel ist und ob sie mit den Xeons überhaupt laufen weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Gadteman (10. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> .......Naja, das X58A-OC hat 2 USB-Anschlüsse.........


 Nein 4 externe, 2 rote wegen dem ON/OFF Charge und 2 blaue für USB 3.0, maximal noch 2 weitere über einen internen Header. Knapp aber machbar...nicht unter 150€... gebraucht Hatte meins 2012 für 180 beim C.K. neu geschossen.


----------



## Jan565 (10. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Such dir *zwei *der Begriffe aus:
> "MSI" - "X58" - "GUT"
> 
> Also nein, vergiss das Ding  Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen gehören die zu den schlechtesten, die ich für den Sockel kenne.
> ...


 
Was wähle ich jetzt davon?    

Ja ich denke es wird dann wohl eher ein Gigabyte, mal schauen, wobei mir die vom Layout nicht gefallen abgesehen vom X58A-OC! 

Heute erst einmal ein NT testen und dann mal schauen wie es weiter geht. 

CPU läuft bisher stabil auf 4GHz mit 6 Kernen und im bios eingestellten 1,25Vc!

Aber ich will trotzdem gerne wissen was kann meine CPU. 

*Edit

Neues NT da, jetzt kommt der Moment der Wahrheit ob es das NT oder das Board ist.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (10. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Gadteman schrieb:


> Nein 4 externe, 2 rote wegen dem ON/OFF Charge und 2 blaue für USB 3.0, maximal noch 2 weitere über einen internen Header. Knapp aber machbar...nicht unter 150€... gebraucht Hatte meins 2012 für 180 beim C.K. neu geschossen.


 Oh, Verzeihung, ich dachte die roten Anschlüsse wären eSATA. Wenn du noch eines hast, pass gut darauf auf, es gibt verdammt wenige davon 

Es ist nunmal eines der besten boards für den Sockel, zusätzlich kam es so spät, dass kaum jemand eines gekauft hat. Ab und zu geht eins für 130 weg, aber das ist eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## Jan565 (10. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So am Netzteil lag es nicht!

Geht also so wieder zurück und ich werde mir leider ein Board holen müssen.

Dann hoffe ich mal da ich eines günstig schießen kann oder halt einer Tauschen will + Zuzahlen meiner seits. 

Das X58A-OC wäre klar mein favorit, aber leider wird mir bei dem Preis ganz übel. 

ist ein Intel DX58SO2 zu gebrauchen? Oder genauso ein Müll wie das ASRock?


----------



## Antijur (10. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Guten Tag,

weis jemand von euch ob der heir besagte 6kern Xeon (weis den Name gerade nicht) auf einem Asus P6T Deluxe V1 läuft BIOS ist das neuste vorhanden. aktuell verrichtet ein i7 920 seinen Dienst. Wenn ja wie komme ich am einfachsten an einen günstigen Xeon


----------



## Jan565 (10. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

In der Bucht findet man die günstig. Kosten etwas über 80€. Und ja die CPU läuft auf deinem Board.


----------



## Antijur (10. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi,

ok vielen dank das hört sich ja schonmal gut an


----------



## Knogle (10. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Naja komm, normalerweise schmeiss ich meine Komponenten nach 2-3 Jahren raus, wenn ein Sockel nach 5-6 Jahren immernoch gut läuft kann man schon von "uralt" sprechen


 
2006 entwickelt , 2008 auf den Markt gekommen


----------



## Jan565 (10. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hätte nicht gedacht das Uncore so viel bringt!

Da die 4GHz gerade laufen, versuche ich auch mal die 4GHz uncore laufen zu lassen, bisher ohne Probleme. 

Wenn ich jetzt nicht schon wieder pech mit dem Board habe, kann ich ein UD7 bekommen, da sind zwar 6 Pins verbogen, aber die bekommt man wieder hin. So lange das Board heile ist.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (10. November 2014)

Uncore bringt mehr als nirnal nur takt anheben


----------



## Jan565 (10. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, das ist mir auch auf gefallen. 

Mal gucken wie hoch ich den bekomme und was meine CPU zu einem anderen Board irgendwann sagt. 

Endlich mal wieder Takten wo man auch was kaputt machen kann wenn es schief läuft. 

Nie wie diese Black Edtition, K oder sonst was für CPUs wo es nur Multi hoch ist und Spannung anpassen.

Eine frage habe ich da noch! Ist der BCLK von der CPU oder vom Board abhängig?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (10. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Eine frage habe ich da noch! Ist der BCLK von der CPU oder vom Board abhängig?


 Beides. Vor allem vom board, aber irgendwo über 220MHz macht auch die CPU dicht. Dieser Umstand lässt sich aber mit Kälte oder manchmal Spannung korrigieren 



> ist ein Intel DX58SO2 zu gebrauchen? Oder genauso ein Müll wie das ASRock?


Noch größerer Müll, da steigen Berichten zufolge sogar Chipsets beim OC aus


----------



## Knogle (10. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Biostar is noch schlimmer


----------



## Olstyle (10. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei LGA1366 wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher. Das Tpower P45 war der Hammer und das X58 zumindest nicht schlecht. Erst danach haben sie dann doch wieder die Lust an OC verloren.
Mein Intel Bad Axe war vom BIOS her das stabilste Board was ich je hatte aber leider kein OC-König. Die Nachfolger haben das afaik ähnlich gehalten.


----------



## Knogle (10. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei LGA1366 wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher. Das Tpower P45 war der Hammer und das X58 zumindest nicht schlecht. Erst danach haben sie dann doch wieder die Lust an OC verloren.
> Mein Intel Bad Axe war vom BIOS her das stabilste Board was ich je hatte aber leider kein OC-König. Die Nachfolger haben das afaik ähnlich gehalten.


 
Wenns S1366 und Chipsatz 5500 , 5520 oder X58 ist ises aufjedenfall OC faehig 

Kann dir nachher ja helfen


----------



## Timberwo1f (10. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

OC mäßig kann ich mich bezüglich des Biostar TPower X58 nicht beklagen. Von der Verarbeitungsqualität hätte es sich auch nicht von meinem jetzigen Rampage Extrem II zu verstecken brauchen. Zudem es zur ersten Generation der X58 Boards gehörte war ich mit meinem maximal erreichten BLC von 215MHz schon mehr als zufrieden. Wäre jetzt aber auch verwunderlich, da es immerhin das teuerste Mainboard welches Biostar auf den Markt gebracht hat war. XD 

Einzig mit der fehlenden Unterstützung des 6 Kerners haben sie es sich bei mir verscherzt ansonsten hätte ich es jetzt nicht hergeben.

Von den neueren Boards würde ich jedoch auch eher Abstand halten vor allem wenn man erst einmal deren Kunden Support kennen gelernt hat.


----------



## Jan565 (10. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Immer dieser ärger mit den Boards. CPUs bekommt man so hinterher geworfen. Mal gucken wie es mit den nächsten Boards bei mir wird. 

Ein Gigabyte GA-X58-UD7 ist zu mir unterwegs ab morgen, da sind nur 6 Pins verbogen, mal gucken ob es dann wieder läuft. Ich hoffe doch. 

In der Bucht bin ich an einem Rampage 2 Extreme dran, mal sehen. 



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Beides. Vor allem vom board, aber irgendwo über 220MHz macht auch die CPU dicht. Dieser Umstand lässt sich aber mit Kälte oder manchmal Spannung korrigieren
> 
> 
> Noch größerer Müll, da steigen Berichten zufolge sogar Chipsets beim OC aus


 
Okay, und was sind dann sehr gute BCLK werte die man so schaffen könnte? Also 200 macht ja so gut wie jede CPU. Gerade Teste ich 222MHz aus.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (10. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die guten boards schaffen ~220 ohne größeren Aufwand, sehr gute schaffen 230-240, alles drüber ist richtig gutes Zeug, üblicherweise Rex III Black, OC-A oder Classified SLI3/4.


----------



## Bert2007 (10. November 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit 3x GTX 590 im SLI fuer OpenCL Kram?
> 
> Limitiert da der Xeon?



Ich weiß nicht ob die Frage schon geklärt ist da ich jetzt keine Lust hab alles zu lesen.
Ich hatte die Möglichkeit 2x 590 in Verbindung mit einem 990x @ 4,5 Ghz zu testen. Sooo krasse Microruckler waren da jetzt nicht vorhanden! Wie bei SLI halt üblich. 4 GPU skalieren in Spielen naja milde ausgedrückt schlecht! Hängt natürlich auch vom Game ab. Aso noch was ! Er betreibt das komplett mit Wakü und brauch da für ein 1200w NT. Das ist mal je Ansage finde ich.
Zur Limitierung: bei so einem Gespann fährt man eh meist extreme Auflösungen. Er hat 3Full hd Monitore. Da limitieren meist die Karten oder der Vram.

Ich habe einen i7 2600k @ 4,2Ghz und einer GTX 580. Wir haben das mal WoT getestet da meist die CPU limitiert. Ich hatte etwas mehr Fps bei Full hd . Ca 10% mehr Leistung. Ist nicht viel aber mein Taktende ist noch nicht erreicht.

Edit: wen es interessiert, er hat ein Asus Rampage 3 Extreme. Also keine Lanes die limitieren könnten.


----------



## Jan565 (10. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Die guten boards schaffen ~220 ohne größeren Aufwand, sehr gute schaffen 230-240, alles drüber ist richtig gutes Zeug, üblicherweise Rex III Black, OC-A oder Classified SLI3/4.


 
Aso okay, ich bin nämlich gerade dabei das mal etwas auszutesten, bin gerade bei 222 bei und es scheint zu laufen. 

Boards gucke ich auch gerade nach. 

Asus Sabertooth finde ich auch relativ häufig und es ist ein ziemlich gutes Board. 

Die Rampage gehen meist sehr teuer weg leider, sind aber noch ein stück besser. 

Das X58A-OC wäre mein Traumboard wenn man so will, aber das ist mit Abstand wohl das teuerste von allen. 

Am häufigsten finde ich die P6T und die Gigabyte UD3R, UD5 und UD7. Danach die Rampage und ASRock Extreme. 

EVGA wird ja kaum unterstützt, also brauch ich danach nicht gucken. 

Mal gucken was ich ergattern kann noch.


----------



## iGameKudan (10. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich kann mir eher schwer vorstellen dass die Boards mit 24/7-tauglichen (gesunden) Spannungen einen so hohen BCLK schaffen, zumal da ab 220 aufwärts auch so langsam die CPU dicht machen dürfte. 
Vermutlich würde ich mir da eher dann nen teureren Xeon mit höherem Multi kaufen und nicht den Aufpreis für ein BCLK-starkes Board bezahlen - besonders, da die Dinger gut begehrt sind. 

Bin mit meinen 215MHz BCLK @1,335V aber ganz zufrieden, mit 1,355V schaff ich auch nicht mehr. 

Die Boardpreise scheinen ja gerade aber wieder stark zu sinken, als ich für mein Board 170€ bezahlt hatte gingen bis auf die MSI-Teile alle 1366-Boards so in dem Preisbereich weg, das UD7 z.T. bei über 250€. 
Nur seit meinem Z68 Pro3-Desaster gehe ich gerade bei solch energiefressenden CPUs lieber auf Nummer sicher und kaufe mir Boards mit einer großzügig ausgelegten Spannungsversorgung. Deswegen wars mir das Geld auch wert.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Preise waren nur auf eBay so krass und schwanken da auch im Moment wieder heftig. In den meisten Foren waren die Preise in letzter Zeit recht konstant.

Und doch, 220MHz geht mit einem guten Board auch ohne harte Spannungen und locker 24/7-tauglich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, für den Durchschnittstakter reicht es ja locker aus, wenn bei einem X5650 200MHz BCLK möglich sind, macht ja immerhin 4400MHz. Bei einem i7 920 sind es nur noch 4200, unter Wasser wäre das schon eine Limiterung.
Und wenn ich benche, dann stört es schon gewaltig, wenn nur 220MHz gehen, mein i7 macht z.B. locker mehr als 4600 in benches mit, ohne ein 220+ board würde ich aber nie erfahren wie viel^^


Tut mir Leid das so sagen zu müssen, aber 170€ für ein UD5 mit Wasserkühler auf dem Chipsatz war auch damals nicht grade wenig, 250 direkt krank


----------



## iGameKudan (11. November 2014)

Die Dinger gab es nirgends billiger. 

Das ist auch nicht nur ein UD5 mit Wasserkühler, da sind nochmal doppelt so viele Phasen drauf - was ich bei dem Energiehunger dann doch ganz gut finde.


----------



## Gadteman (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Oh, Verzeihung, ich dachte die roten Anschlüsse wären eSATA. Wenn du noch eines hast, pass gut darauf auf, es gibt verdammt wenige davon
> 
> Es ist nunmal eines der besten boards für den Sockel, zusätzlich kam es so spät, dass kaum jemand eines gekauft hat. Ab und zu geht eins für 130 weg, aber das ist eher die Ausnahme.


 Nee ESata wirklich nicht, ich hatte mir das OC damals nur zugelegt, weil es gerade eine Gelegenheit (Preis) war. Zudem kam ich damit auch zu USB3 und Sata 6G und das war schonmal ein Sprung, da war dann Zeit für ne System SSD  Wusch. sämtliche Lüfteranschlüsse PWM tauglich etc. satte Ausstattung.
Obwohl der 1366 Sockel da schon EOL war hab ich mir das Brett trotzdem zugelegt, allerdings ohne direkte OC Ambitionen. Mittlerweile scheint der hier einen 2. Frühling zu erleben...
Hast du nen 920er mit D0 Stepping? war bei CPU-Z verdeckt TurboV.. hmm ASUS, welches nutz du da gerade?


----------



## Jan565 (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also der BCLK von 222 ist soweit stabil, aber es war auch nur ein Test, ich lasse den jetzt auf 4GHz bei 1,25Vc laufen und einem Uncore Takt von 4GHz.

Dampf hat der kleine ja gut, aber ich will mehr. 

Ist das ASRock X58 Extreme 6 denn "deutlich" besser als das normale was ich habe? Könnte ich günstig bekommen.


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. November 2014)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Also der BCLK von 222 ist soweit stabil, aber es war auch nur ein Test, ich lasse den jetzt auf 4GHz bei 1,25Vc laufen und einem Uncore Takt von 4GHz.
> 
> Dampf hat der kleine ja gut, aber ich will mehr.
> 
> Ist das ASRock X58 Extreme 6 denn "deutlich" besser als das normale was ich habe? Könnte ich günstig bekommen.



Hab leider nur ein serverboard wo man die CPUs nicht treten kann, ansonsten hätte ich meine beiden schon längst unter die kokü gespannt xD


----------



## Jan565 (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn es danach geht hätte ich gerne ein gutes Board und würde meinen 955BE unter DICE setzen. Eine CPU die 4,3GHz bei 1,475Vc macht mit einem guten Board, sollte auch locker mehr machen wenn die Kühlung stimmt.


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Wenn es danach geht hätte ich gerne ein gutes Board und würde meinen 955BE unter DICE setzen. Eine CPU die 4,3GHz bei 1,475Vc macht mit einem guten Board, sollte auch locker mehr machen wenn die Kühlung stimmt.


 
Mein 965BE war auch nicht schlecht, aber hab kein OC Board, somit läuft der einfach vor sich hin mit 800mhz und 0,675V und dient mir als Datenserver xD


----------



## Jan565 (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aso, ja ich werde irgendwann sehen ob ich noch einmal eines bekommen kann. Dann kommt der auf jeden Fall unter DICE, will mal gucken ob der 5,5GHz oder so schafft, weil 4,7GHz ist er Benchstabil.


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Würde meinen i7 ja auch mal gerne unter Subzero benchen...aber bei dem ist mir dsa Risikio zu hoch, weil ich den halt noch brauche^^


----------



## Carsten-29 (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Also der BCLK von 222 ist soweit stabil, aber es war auch nur ein Test, ich lasse den jetzt auf 4GHz bei 1,25Vc laufen und einem Uncore Takt von 4GHz.
> 
> Dampf hat der kleine ja gut, aber ich will mehr.
> 
> Ist das ASRock X58 Extreme 6 denn "deutlich" besser als das normale was ich habe? Könnte ich günstig bekommen.


 
Ich habe neben dem Asus Sabertooth x58 auch noch das ASRock Extreme 6. Das Extreme6 hat sogar mehr Anschlüsse und kann ich bis jetzt nur empfehlen, der x5650 lief auf anhieb auch mit oc.


----------



## Jan565 (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Würde meinen i7 ja auch mal gerne unter Subzero benchen...aber bei dem ist mir dsa Risikio zu hoch, weil ich den halt noch brauche^^


 
Die CPU kann das ab wenn man das nur einmal macht. Ich will es einmal nur testen, das hält die durch. Unter LN2 halten das CPUs auch länger aus als nur 1 mal oder so. 



Carsten-29 schrieb:


> Ich habe neben dem Asus Sabertooth x58 auch noch das ASRock Extreme 6. Das Extreme6 hat sogar mehr Anschlüsse und kann ich bis jetzt nur empfehlen, der x5650 lief auf anhieb auch mit oc.


 
Anschlüsse sind mir egal. Das Sabertooth ist auch genial, kostet aber viel Geld muss ich sagen. Mein Extreme (ohne nummer) schmiert immer ab wenn die Spannung zu hoch ist. Die CPU macht locker 4GHz und mehr mit bei relativ geringen Spannungen. Wie ist es denn beim Extreme 6? Ist das von den Bauteilen her auch besser?


----------



## Carsten-29 (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann ich dir jetzt so nicht sagen, habe beide Extreme Boards noch nicht miteinander verglichen. Ja das Sabertooth war teurer aber das ist es auch wert.


----------



## Jan565 (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aso okay. Ich hoffe ich bekomme das Extreme 6. Es ist ja so gesehen der große Bruder vom Extreme halt eigentlich in besser. 

Wenn nicht, willst dein Extreme 6 los werden?


----------



## Carsten-29 (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Im moment nicht.&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Gadteman schrieb:


> Hast du nen 920er mit D0 Stepping? war bei CPU-Z verdeckt TurboV.. hmm ASUS, welches nutz du da gerade?


 Auf dem Screenshot nutze ich einen i7 920 D0 auf einem Rampage II Extreme.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ist das ASRock X58 Extreme 6 denn "deutlich"  besser als das normale was ich habe?


Leider nein. Spannungsversorgung ist der gleiche Schrott geblieben. Du kannst natürlich pokern, man kann immer Glück haben, aber ich persönlich würde es nicht wollen.


----------



## Jan565 (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aber ich denke meine sind am Ende. Einfach weil viel zu viel Unfug damit betrieben wurde. Weil normal kann das nicht sein, dass die ab einer bestimmten Last abschmieren. 

Ich will es mal versuchen. Vielleicht habe ich glück. Zur not kann ich die eh noch wieder gut verkaufen. Dann habe ich 3 Boards hier. 

ASRock X58 Extreme
Gigabyte GA-X58-UD7 (ich hoffe es läuft wenn die Pins gerade sind)
ASRock X58 Extreme 6 (angeblich kein OC mit betrieben, aber sicher sein kann man sich nicht)

Ich glaube aber nicht das bei moderatem OC, die Spannungswandler so schnell einen weg haben wie bei meinem Extreme. Da wurde denk ich mal mit anderen Sachen gekühlt oder sonst was. Das Extreme 6 hat auch noch den Vorteil, der Xeon wird von haus aus unterstützt ohne BIOS update. Daher denke ich schon dass das Board besser wein wird.


----------



## Knogle (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Aber ich denke meine sind am Ende. Einfach weil viel zu viel Unfug damit betrieben wurde. Weil normal kann das nicht sein, dass die ab einer bestimmten Last abschmieren.
> 
> Ich will es mal versuchen. Vielleicht habe ich glück. Zur not kann ich die eh noch wieder gut verkaufen. Dann habe ich 3 Boards hier.
> 
> ...


 
Willste dir nicht zumindest ein neues NT kaufen?


Kann ich mal via Teamviewer den SMBus , Windows Fehler Logs und die anderen Sachen auswerten?


----------



## Jan565 (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Neues NT kommt auch bald. Es lag aber ja nicht daran leider. 

Ich denke mal wenn nichts hilft und alles stricke reißen, komme ich gerne darauf zurück. 

Soweit ich überall im Netz lese, schaffen alle Extreme Boards locker 1,4Vc und mehr. Aber meins schafft nicht einmal 1,3Vc stabil.


----------



## Knogle (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Okay 

Error Log und RW geben oft Aufschluss ueber Fehlerursachen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Aber ich denke meine sind am Ende. Einfach weil viel zu viel Unfug damit betrieben wurde. Weil normal kann das nicht sein, dass die ab einer bestimmten Last abschmieren.


 Doch, das kann leider sehr wohl sein, es ist kein Zufall, dass es nur extreme wenige Ergebnisse und Tests gibt, bei denen hohe Spannung auf diesem board gegeben wurde. In Tests zum Extreme 6 wurde sogar explizit erwähnt, dass anstatt die normalen Taktraten zu testen niedrigere gewählt wurden, weil das board nicht mehr geschafft hat (und da sitzen die gleichen VRMs drauf wie auf dem Extreme ohne Nummer).

1,4V haben die vielleicht geschafft, als die brandneu waren, und selbst da gab es tests, die was anderes sagen. Hochfahren screenshot machen =/= stabil.


----------



## Knogle (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Zum Glueck hatte ich bisher keine Probleme mit den Boards

Hatte nun bestimmt schon 20 S1366 Boards , darunter aber fast nur Workstation und Serverboards von denen alle super liefen

Bei einem Intel Board liess sich sogar der USB Controller auf 98Mhz also mehr als das doppelte uebertakten , und das hat auch was gebracht


----------



## Jan565 (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Doch, das kann leider sehr wohl sein, es ist kein Zufall, dass es nur extreme wenige Ergebnisse und Tests gibt, bei denen hohe Spannung auf diesem board gegeben wurde. In Tests zum Extreme 6 wurde sogar explizit erwähnt, dass anstatt die normalen Taktraten zu testen niedrigere gewählt wurden, weil das board nicht mehr geschafft hat (und da sitzen die gleichen VRMs drauf wie auf dem Extreme ohne Nummer).
> 
> 1,4V haben die vielleicht geschafft, als die brandneu waren, und selbst da gab es tests, die was anderes sagen. Hochfahren screenshot machen =/= stabil.


 
Aber dann müssten die doch massig zurück gegangen sein. Ich würde mir niemals ein Board antun was keine Spaunngen halten kann. Mein altes 890GPA-UD3H hilt die Spannung bei über 1,6Vc ohne Probleme, verstehe nicht wieso das ASRock so extrem schlecht ist was ich habe.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Bei einem Intel Board liess sich sogar der USB Controller auf 98Mhz also  mehr als das doppelte uebertakten , und das hat auch was gebracht


Du riskierst also lieber Instabilitäten und Datenverlust, als deine Platten mit eSATA, Firewire oder USB3 anzuschließen?



> Mein altes 890GPA-UD3H hilt die Spannung bei über 1,6Vc ohne Probleme,  verstehe nicht wieso das ASRock so extrem schlecht ist was ich habe.


Damals war AsRock noch die Müllmarke von Asus  Gigabyte war früher eine ganz andere Hausnummer, und das UD3H war ein Biest im positiven Sinne, hatte ich auch mal.


----------



## Knogle (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Aber dann müssten die doch massig zurück gegangen sein. Ich würde mir niemals ein Board antun was keine Spaunngen halten kann. Mein altes 890GPA-UD3H hilt die Spannung bei über 1,6Vc ohne Probleme, verstehe nicht wieso das ASRock so extrem schlecht ist was ich habe.


 
Weisst du denn 100%ig das es das Board ist?

@Apfel

Bisher keine Probleme gehabt

So kann ich auch auf USB3 verzichten

Nur der USB Controller wird bei vielen Geraeten ziemlich warm , weshalb ich einen extra Kuehlkoerper installieren musste


----------



## Jan565 (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ne, deswegen soll ein anderes Board her. 

Aber müsste das Asus Sabertooth nicht genauso "schlecht" sein? Hat auch nur 8 Spawas drauf genauso wie das ASRock.


----------



## Knogle (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ne, deswegen soll ein anderes Board her.
> 
> Aber müsste das Asus Sabertooth nicht genauso "schlecht" sein? Hat auch nur 8 Spawas drauf genauso wie das ASRock.


 
Dann muesste das P6X58D-E auch genau so schlecht sein 

Das Intel Boad hat nur 6 Spawas


----------



## Jan565 (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das P6X58D-E hat aber 16 spawas 

Sind die echt so minderwertig bei ASRock oder was ist bei denen los?


----------



## Knogle (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Das P6X58D-E hat aber 16 spawas
> 
> Sind die echt so minderwertig bei ASRock oder was ist bei denen los?


 
Werden die heiss im Betrieb? Ist da ein Kuehler drauf?

Sonst geh mal auf 1,5V bei niedrigen Takt und schau was passiert

Oder mach mal LinX bei 1,1V und check mal Spannungen unter Last


----------



## Jan565 (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Spannungen werden konstant gehalten, so ist es ja nicht. 

Ich habe auch schon 3GHz bei 1,4Vc laufen lassen. Das geht ohne Probleme. Bei 1,4Vc und 4GHz läuft es aber nicht. 1,25Vc und 4GHz laufen wunderbar. 

Morgen sollte das UD7 kommen und dann darf ich meine fein motorischen Fähigkeiten unter beweis stellen und das Board versuchen wieder zum laufen zu bekommen. 

Habe früher mal ein 775 Board so wieder gerettet. Bei dem Gigabyte werden es aber nur 6-7 Pins sein, die krumm sind. Wenn das läuft, kommt das Extreme auf jeden Fall weg!

*Edit

Temperaturen Checken war ein super Stichwort! 

Welches Bauteil ist das? Über 120°! Das kann auf keinen Fall gesund sein.


----------



## Knogle (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Spannungen werden konstant gehalten, so ist es ja nicht.
> 
> Ich habe auch schon 3GHz bei 1,4Vc laufen lassen. Das geht ohne Probleme. Bei 1,4Vc und 4GHz läuft es aber nicht. 1,25Vc und 4GHz laufen wunderbar.
> 
> ...


 
evtl. NB 

Kannste mal ein Bild des Mainboards machen?


Btw. : Warum weichen +5V und -5V bei dir so stark ab?


----------



## Jan565 (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das frage ich mich auch warum die so stark abweichen. Scheint aber ein auslesefehler zu sein, habe mal vorsucht zu fühlen, aber NB, Spawas, SB und alles ist kühl. Und sonst hat ja nichts einen Sensor.

Ich mache eben ein paar bilder. Wenn mein Handy gleich geladen ist


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

255°F ist ein klassischer Fall von vollem 8 Bit Register falsch interpretiert. Das ist garantiert kein reales Bauteil.


----------



## Jan565 (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Stimmt, fiel mir erst gar nicht auf. 

Ist das Sabertooth denn zum starken OC zu empfehlen?


----------



## iGameKudan (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Keine Ahnung, ich kann dir auf jeden Fall das UD7 Rev1.0 ans Herz legen. Bis auf diesen Turbo-Mist ein ganz gutes Board, und 24 Phasen sind schon fast als Overkill zu bezeichnen. Erreichen bei mir maximal 70° unter Last.


----------



## Jan565 (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich bekomme wohl morgen, wenn es ganz schlecht läuft übermorgen das Gigabyte GA-X58-UD7 aber halt mit verbogenen Pins. Wenn das läuft wäre das Top! 

Aber alles nach einander.


----------



## Carsten-29 (12. November 2014)

Das Sabertooth lässt sich auf jeden fall leichter, also mit weniger Spannung übertakten als das Extreme.
Allerdings werden die Kühlkörper auf dem Board ziemlich heiss, gerade bei sli noch heisser als normal. Deshalb hab 
ich das Board noch besser belüftet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2014)

Jan, wenn es nicht reparabel ist, hatte ich n Teilespender für den Sockel hier,


----------



## Jan565 (12. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Carsten-29 schrieb:


> Das Sabertooth lässt sich auf jeden fall leichter, also mit weniger Spannung übertakten als das Extreme.
> Allerdings werden die Kühlkörper auf dem Board ziemlich heiss, gerade bei sli noch heisser als normal. Deshalb hab
> ich das Board noch besser belüftet.


 
Aso, okay. Leider habe ich jetzt beim Extreme 6 schon fest zugesagt. Mal gucken, wenn das gut läuft verkaufe ich das wohl wieder und werde mir irgendwann einmal ein Sabertooth holen. Vor allem ist es farblich nicht so dieser einheitsbrei. 



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Jan, wenn es nicht reparabel ist, hatte ich n Teilespender für den Sockel hier,


 
Danke für das Angebot. Ich werde sehen ob es häuft heute. Hoffentlich kommt es heute, letztens habe ich auch 3 Tage auf ein Paket gewartet. "Geduld ist eine Tugent" was ist geduld?


----------



## Knogle (12. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie weit willste OCn

5Ghz?


----------



## Jan565 (12. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn die CPU das durch einen Benchmark macht? wieso nicht. 

Für 24/7 soweit wie die CPU geht. 

Mein AMD vorher hatte ich auch auf 4,2GHz laufen. Gereicht hätten auch 4, aber wieso auf 4 laufen lassen wenn man 4,2 haben kann?

Die CPU scheint an sich gut zu gehen, da brennt es unter den Nägeln wie viel da wohl drin ist. 

Der PC und das Takten ist einfach so ein Hobby just for fun. Und das ist nicht immer jede Entscheidung alles Rational zu erklären.


----------



## Knogle (12. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Stellst du die Spannungen eigentlich im BIOS ein?


----------



## Jan565 (12. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, ich mache alles über das BIOS. Wer Taktet denn schon über Programme oder stellt sowas darüber ein? 

Ich stelle die auch Fix ein und nicht über Offset oder so. Ob der jetzt ein wenig mehr oder weniger frisst ist mir dabei egal. Aber Speed Step habe ich im Moment an, das der im Idle runter Taktet.


----------



## Knogle (12. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja , ueber DosSMB oder RW kannst du die Spannungen ziemlich Praezise einstellen , jedoch ist das halt nicht so einfach da durchzublicken wo die Spannungen sind  Geht meist nur mithilfe von Datasheets

So sieht das dann aus fuer VCore




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joker_54 (12. November 2014)

Serverboards etc gehen z.b. nur über Bitregister. Dementsprechend muss man dann mit rweverything reinschreiben und die Werte ändern. Knogle kann dir darüber mehr erzählen 

Edit: Da war er schon schneller


----------



## Knogle (12. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Serverboards etc gehen z.b. nur über Bitregister. Dementsprechend muss man dann mit rweverything reinschreiben und die Werte ändern. Knogle kann dir darüber mehr erzählen
> 
> Edit: Da war er schon schneller


 
Macht aber auch richtig Spass so 

Ist erstaunlich was da manchmal an OC geht

Mod BIOS schreiben ist wohl aufwaendiger

Aber da kann man auch schnell was kaputt machen bei einem falschen Wert 

Ist auch die einzige Moeglichkeit z.b. den USB Controller zu uebertakten


----------



## Olstyle (12. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn die Register und die Bedeutung bekannt sind würde ich mir ein kleines Programm schreiben mit denen ich sie als "normale" Werte setzen kann. SMBus Bibliothek müsste man z.B. aus dem OpenHardware Monitor forken können.


----------



## Joker_54 (12. November 2014)

Ich glaub meine Maus läuft schnell genug  Aber ja, wenn man sowas kann, geht mit so ziemlich jedem Board noch was


----------



## Knogle (12. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Ich glaub meine Maus läuft schnell genug  Aber ja, wenn man sowas kann, geht mit so ziemlich jedem Board noch was


 
Mir gings vorallem um die Uebertragungsraten  So brauche ich keine USb3  mehr , jedoch wird der USB Controller bei vielen Geraeten sehr warm , weshalb ich so einen VGA Ram Kuehlkoerper drauf habe .

Nun passt das 

@Olstyle: Dann koennte man doch eigentlich auch ein ModBIOS Zimmern 

Habe mich mit solchen Bibliiotheken noch nicht auseinandergesetzt

Habe vor einiger Zeit recht viel mit Dos gemacht und NASM


----------



## Olstyle (12. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hast du Entwicklertools und Source zu deinem Bios? Ich nicht. Und selbst wenn müsste ich mich da erstmal einarbeiten.

Mein Vorschlag dagegen sind ein paar Klicks und etwas Code mit dem Visual Studio, das kann ich.


----------



## Knogle (12. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Hast du Entwicklertools und Source zu deinem Bios? Ich nicht. Und selbst wenn müsste ich mich da erstmal einarbeiten.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag dagegen sind ein paar Klicks und etwas Code mit dem Visual Studio, das kann ich.


 
Wuerde gerne mit meinem Intel S5520HC OCn , jedoch gibts zu dem Taktgeber kein Datenblatt 


Bezeichnung kenne ich aber


----------



## Jan565 (12. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn ich mal so blöd fragen darf, warum nimmst du überwiegend nur Serverboards Knogle? 

Das UD7 kam heute nicht  

Kommt es morgen. Dabei bin ich eigentlich einer der keine Geduld hat.


----------



## Knogle (12. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Da diese sich meist sehr gut OCn lassen


----------



## Jan565 (12. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was heißt denn sehr gut? Ich denke nicht das es dir nur um die CPU geht.


----------



## Knogle (12. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Geht mir nicht nur  um die CPU aber 182 bclk sind schon drin bei 2 Sockeln


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Stabile 182 BCLK? Das wär ja mal nicht schlecht, sind immerhin 4GHz bei X5650ern und 4,2GHz bei X5660ern.
Hast du Belege, Screenshots, Benchmarkergebnisse?


----------



## Jan565 (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

182 für Dual Sockel ist echt Top. 

Was ich mich nur frage ist, wie gut war damals das SR-2? Also wie gut konnte man damit Takten. Das war immer ein Board wo man mit offenem Mund vor saß wenn man es im Onlineshop sah oder es einmal in Real gesehen hat, aber so an sich, nicht alt so viel weiß was das angeht.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Selbst ein schlechtes SR-2 schafft 190BCLK, ein wirklich gutes kann auch 210 packen, die Rekorde liegen bei knapp um 220.
Vor allem ist das board aber auch völlig auf OC ausgelegt. Selbst wenn ein Serverboard 180 schafft hat man nicht diesen Freiraum mit den Spannungen und Einstellungen, wohingegen auf dem SR-2 sogar schon zwei CPUs bei 5,5GHz und vier Grafikkarten betrieben wurden, ohne dass die Spannungsversorgung aufgibt.

Das overall schnellste Ergebnis in wprime (egal ob 2, 6, 12 oder 64 Kerne) ist seit 2010 eines auf dem SR-2


----------



## Jan565 (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja stimmt schon. Das SR-2 war auch eines der größten High-End Boards wie ich finde. Wer das Teil heute noch hat mit 2 i7 6 Kernern oder Xeon der brauch mindestens bis 2020 nicht aufstocken, weil sogar Skylake E deutlich langsamer ist.


----------



## iGameKudan (13. November 2014)

Das Ding hat nur Xeons gefressen, da man für Dual-Sockel den 2. QPI-Link braucht... 

Wenn die Teile nicht so ******* teuer (und selten) wären würde ich mir ja eins zulegen, nur für den Preis bekomme ich ein 2011-3-System welches in der Praxis genauso schnell wäre - die 2. CPU bringt in Spielen nix bzw. bremst wegen der getrennten Speicherbereiche sogar eher noch (naja gut, für Spiele braucht man eh keine 2. CPU...).

Ob EVGA bei genug Interessenten Sonderanfertigungen machen würde...?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auf OCN wurde neulich ein SR-2 mit zwei X5650 und 16GB 2133er RAM für 650$ verkauft. Leider war ich zu langsam, da hätte ich nicht widerstehen können 

Klar, für Spieler lohnt sich das absolut nicht, und selbst für bencher ist man mit einem 4930K unter LN² im 3DVantage noch schneller, weil der i7 in den GPU-Tests durch die höhere IPC mehr Punkte einfährt.
Aber mit zwei CPU-pots und vier GPU-Pots zu benchen wäre es schon für das Erlebnis wert. Schon ein Pot ist nicht immer ohne


----------



## Jan565 (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

In Spielen mag man nicht alt so viel schneller sein, aber in Anwendungen, da wird Skylake nicht einmal im Ansatz mithalten können. Und ich meine nicht den kleinen. 

Es würde mich mal reizen das Board mit 2 Xeon zu Takten und dann 3 oder 4 GPUs drauf. 

Aber leider ist es so extrem teuer und selten, dass ich es mir wohl nie zulegen werde.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja, schnellster Cinebench auf SR-2 (nur unter Wasser, weil es zur Zeit als das SR-2 aktuell war dafür keine Punkte im bot gab) war 25.3 Punkte, das schnellste Ergebnis mit einem Haswell E sind 25.34 Punkte. 
Unter LN² könnte jemand mit extrem guten CPUs vielleicht 28 oder 29 Punkte knacken... sobald Intel ihren ersten Zehnkerner unlocked wird dieser solche Systeme überflügeln.


----------



## iGameKudan (13. November 2014)

Zu Weihnachten hab ich wieder ein größeres Einkommen, mal sehen.


----------



## Stoffel01 (13. November 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Da diese sich meist sehr gut OCn lassen



Hör doch auf den Leuten wieder sowas aufzutischen. Alle deine boards bei denen du was probiert hast sind direkt verreckt


----------



## Knogle (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Hör doch auf den Leuten wieder sowas aufzutischen. Alle deine boards bei denen du was probiert hast sind direkt verreckt


 

Das lag aber eher daran das ich die Grenzen austesten wollte , deshalb sind se kaputt

Bei dem Dual Board von Advantech gabs keine Probleme mit dem OC und bei meinem neuen Supermicro auch nicht

Sogar die Intel WS Boards für 1 Sockel gehn gut


----------



## Jan565 (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Naja, schnellster Cinebench auf SR-2 (nur unter Wasser, weil es zur Zeit als das SR-2 aktuell war dafür keine Punkte im bot gab) war 25.3 Punkte, das schnellste Ergebnis mit einem Haswell E sind 25.34 Punkte.
> Unter LN² könnte jemand mit extrem guten CPUs vielleicht 28 oder 29 Punkte knacken... sobald Intel ihren ersten Zehnkerner unlocked wird dieser solche Systeme überflügeln.


 
Wenn das unter Wasser ist, will ich nicht wissen was unter LN2 geht. Dann sollten wohl 6GHz Takt möglich sein. 

Ich finde es aber erstaunlich, dass eine Hardware die von 2008 ist, bei einer Hardware mithält aus 2014 und sogar besser sein kann! Ich finde EVGA sollte einmal wieder so ein Board raus bringen wie das SR-2 aber dann für den Sockel 2011-3! Dann warten wir ab bis die vom markt verschwinden und kaufen die günstig ein. 

Dazu dann noch 2 i7 5820K und schon hat man einen PC der mindestens 7-8 Jahre bei den Top Modellen mithält! 

Bis so eine Hardware nicht mehr reichen würde, vergehen bestimmt 12-14 Jahre. Ab dann sollte ein kleiner Prozessore für 100€ schneller sein.


----------



## Knogle (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

I7  5820 hat keinen QPI also wirdz das nicht geben

Das SR2 war das erste und letzte Board dieser Art

Beim Betrieb mit 2 CPUs brauchste CPUs mit QPI , und das sind nur die Xeons , und diese lassen sich ab Sandy Bridge nicht uebertakten


----------



## Jan565 (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aso okay. 

Mein UD7 ist da. Ich habe jetzt alle Pins so hin bekommen das die CPU problemlos Kontakt hat. Aber ich habe nur ein Problem. 

Es fehlt ein Pin! Ich glaube ich werde es einmal testen und dann mal schauen ob es geht. Wenn nicht, kann man irgendwie den Sockel Tauschen ohne große Probleme? Wenn man abschraubt und von einem anderen Board nimmt?


----------



## Knogle (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Aso okay.
> 
> Mein UD7 ist da. Ich habe jetzt alle Pins so hin bekommen das die CPU problemlos Kontakt hat. Aber ich habe nur ein Problem.
> 
> Es fehlt ein Pin! Ich glaube ich werde es einmal testen und dann mal schauen ob es geht. Wenn nicht, kann man irgendwie den Sockel Tauschen ohne große Probleme? Wenn man abschraubt und von einem anderen Board nimmt?


 

Der ist verloetet  Da kannste nix machen

Mach mal ein Bild vom Sockel , wenn der Pin der fehlt recht weit innen liegt hast du ein fettes Problem


----------



## Jan565 (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nein, er liegt Innen am innersten "Ring" der Pins. Müsste man auf dem Bild sehen. 

Die anderen sind zwar nicht so wie Original aber soweit gerade, dass die Kontakt mit der CPU haben müssten, die sahen vorher noch schlimmer aus. 

Gibt es irgendwo einen Stromlaufplan wofür welcher Pin ist?


----------



## Knogle (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Nein, er liegt Innen am innersten "Ring" der Pins. Müsste man auf dem Bild sehen.
> 
> Die anderen sind zwar nicht so wie Original aber soweit gerade, dass die Kontakt mit der CPU haben müssten, die sahen vorher noch schlimmer aus.
> 
> Gibt es irgendwo einen Stromlaufplan wofür welcher Pin ist?


 
Das ist der Super-GAU , hatte ich auch mal


Kannst ja mal trotzdem probieren obs klappt , aber die Pins im innersten Ring sind fuer die Stromversorgung


----------



## Jan565 (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

aso okay, vielleicht bekommt man den irgendwie wieder hin, mit einem Draht oder so. Ich werde es mal testen so wie es jetzt ist und dann mal gucken.


----------



## Knogle (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> aso okay, vielleicht bekommt man den irgendwie wieder hin, mit einem Draht oder so. Ich werde es mal testen so wie es jetzt ist und dann mal gucken.


 

Hoffentlich raucht der Xeon dir nicht ab


----------



## Jan565 (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Hoffentlich raucht der Xeon dir nicht ab


 
Damit habe ich nicht getestet. 

Aber ich denke nicht das da was kaputt ging. 

Also das Board läuft nicht. Es läuchten alle LEDs zwar und die Grafikkarte dreht auf, aber das war es dann auch schon. Es wird auch kein Fehlercode angezeigt oder sonst was. 

Schade, es ist ein super Board eigentlich.


----------



## Knogle (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe ich mir schon gedacht

Die Pins in Ring 1 sind unerlässlich

Für moderates OC gibt es neue WS Boards für nen hunderter


----------



## Jan565 (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Moderat will ich ja nicht, ich will bis ans Ende der Lukü gehen und gucken was in der Hardware steckt.  

Mit weniger gebe ich mich nicht zurfrieden. Vor allem will ich wissen das die CPU schafft, ich brauche ja nicht einmal 1,25Vc für 4GHz, da muss dann doch schon etwas in der CPU stecken.


----------



## Knogle (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei 4,5 ist da Schluss mit Luft


----------



## Jan565 (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja das denke ich auch. Aber der nächste Winter kommt ja auch bald. 

Vor 3 Jahren lief mein 955BE im Winter bei -12° draußen bei 4,7GHz problemlos durch Benchmarks! Unter Luft! 

Das werde ich dann mit dem Xeon auch mal testen, einfach Just 4 Fun gucken was so geht.


----------



## Knogle (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welches Board kaufste dir jetzt?


----------



## Jan565 (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hatte leider schon bei einem Extreme 6 zugesagt. Aber ich bereue es jetzt schon. 

Ich denke mal ich werde das Extreme, Extreme 6 und UD7(ich hoffe da findet sich wer für) verkaufen und versuchen das X58A-OC zu ergattern, weil mit dem OC werde ich garantiert viel freute haben. Aber morgen werde ich mehr sehen wenn das Extreme 6 mal da ist.


----------



## Knogle (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich hatte leider schon bei einem Extreme 6 zugesagt. Aber ich bereue es jetzt schon.
> 
> Ich denke mal ich werde das Extreme, Extreme 6 und UD7(ich hoffe da findet sich wer für) verkaufen und versuchen das X58A-OC zu ergattern, weil mit dem OC werde ich garantiert viel freute haben. Aber morgen werde ich mehr sehen wenn das Extreme 6 mal da ist.


 
Und wenns am Ende dann doch am NT liegt?


----------



## Jan565 (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Liegt es ja nicht. Hatte mir ja ein EVGA 750W bestellt gehabt. Damit hatte ich genau den gleich Fehler. Das ist aber retour gegangen. 

Im Januar hole ich mir ein neues dann. Ich hoffe nur das Extreme 6 kommt endlich mal. Aber irgendwie ist DHL in letzter Zeit wie die Deutsche Bahn, kommt immer später!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> I7  5820 hat keinen QPI also wirdz das nicht geben
> 
> Das SR2 war das erste und letzte Board dieser Art
> 
> Beim Betrieb mit 2 CPUs brauchste CPUs mit QPI , und das sind nur die Xeons , und diese lassen sich ab Sandy Bridge nicht uebertakten


 Da stimmt leider einiges nicht... es gab schon vor dem SR-2 solche boards. Das erste mir bekannte dieser Art war das Asus PC-DL Deluxe, ein OC-board für zwei Sockel 604-Xeons (also Pentium 4 mit HT).
Ein wenig später brachte Asus dann das L1N64-SLI WS für zwei AMD Athlon FX raus, das dann wirklich ein pures Benchmarkerboard war.
Für den Sockel 771 kamen dann zuerst das Skulltrail und später auch das Z7S-WS.

Das EVGA hat es aber wirklich auf die Spitze getrieben mit OC-Fähigkeit, immerhin kann man damit zwei Sockel höher treiben als viele boards es mit einem schaffen 
Es gibt durchaus einen Nachfolger, das SR-X, allerdings sind noch keine S2011-Xeons mit freiem Multi aufgetaucht, die auf zwei Sockeln laufen. 
Einen QPI-Link haben alle 2011-CPUs, man braucht aber zwei für Dualsocket.



> Wenn das unter Wasser ist, will ich nicht wissen was unter LN2 geht. Dann sollten wohl 6GHz Takt möglich sein.


Wie erwähnt liegen die höchsten Ergebnisse mit dem SR-2 bei ~5,5-5,7GHz, das ist aber auch schon brachial.

Afaik gab es mal eine Quelle, laut der Intel verlauten lies, dass sie wieder darüber nachdenken bei einigen Xeons OC zu ermöglichen. Wer weiß, was da in den nächsten Jahren auf uns zukommt...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. November 2014)

Knogle meint halt takten über QPI, schreibt es aber falsch.

OC fähige Xeons wären sau genial, das wäre ne interessante CPU für ein SingleCPU System.


----------



## Knogle (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wird aber bestimmt nicht kommen so wie ich Intel kenne


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Abwarten, es hätte auch keiner gedacht, dass ein unlocked Pentium kommt


----------



## Knogle (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wird aber wohl nicht mit Heizwell kommen


----------



## iGameKudan (13. November 2014)

Ihr mit Heizwell, Hotwell hört sich viel besser an. 

Was EVGA sich mit dem SR-X gedacht hat frage ich mich immer noch - übertakten geht mit dem Ding auch nicht besser als mit nem Workstation-Board - Stefan hatte doch mal ein Board womit er 2 E5-2687W getestet hatte.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Wird aber wohl nicht mit Heizwell kommen


Naürlich nicht, Haswell ist ja schon längst komplett auf dem Markt und auf dem Desktopmarkt schon zwei Generationen alt.
Wenn sowas kommt, dann wird es für den Normaluser sowieso unbezahlbar. Stell dir mal vor was passiert, wenn Intel auf ohnehin 5000€ teure CPUs noch ihren Premiumpreis für offenen Multi packen.

Ich meien auch mehrmals gelesen zu haben, dass Hersteller wie Dell in Zukunft übertaktete Server anbieten wollen. Ich lass mich überraschen, halte aber die Ohren offen - man muss ja aufpassen, was man ich zehn Jahren so sammeln kann, wenn die Dinger preislich in kaufbare Regionen kommen 

Später heute Nacht teste ich auch endlich mein Evga E759 etwas tiefgehender, auch wenn grade nur ein E5504 draufsitzt. Mindestens 235MHz BCLK sollte es schon schaffen, sonst kommts wieder weg.



> Was EVGA sich mit dem SR-X gedacht hat frage ich mich immer noch



Ich denke die haben drauf spekuliert, dass Intel wie schon früher so oft ES mit freiem Multi releasen wird, bzw. dass die Plattform wie am Desktop ordentlich über die Straps hochgezogen werden kann. Das ist allerdings nie passiert, sodass das SR-X jetzt ziemlich fehl am Platz wirkt


----------



## Jan565 (14. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das Extreme 6 kam eben endlich. Ich werde dann mal wieder viel spaß beim Umbau haben. Mal gucken was das dann so leisten wird.

*Edit

Oh man. Ich habe nie glück was das angeht. Das Extreme 6 macht nicht einmal 4GHz mit bei der Spannung wie das Extreme. 

Ich dachte schon das Extreme wäre schlecht, aber leider gibt es immer etwas was schlimmer ist. 

Werde wohl wieder das Extreme einbauen, die 4GHz belassen und erst einmal damit leben. Für Benchmarks kann ich immer noch 4,4GHz nehmen(was eigentlich nichts ist) und damit sollte der PC erst einmal laufen. 

Mal sehen, vielleicht finde ich ja einen der mir für gutes Geld das Extreme 6 abnimmt. 

Vielleicht finde ich irgendwann einmal ein günstiges Board. Dann wird es aber wohl eines der folgenden. Aber erst einmal nicht, da die Preise wohl irgendwann auch wieder Fallen werden. 

Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UDP
Gigabyte GA-X58A-OC
Gigabyte GA-X58 G1. Assassin
Asus P6T7 WS Supercomputer
Asus X58 Sabertooth
Asus Rampage 2 Extreme
Asus Rampage 3 Extreme
Asus P6X58D-E
Asus P6X58-E WS
Asus P6X58-E Pro
EVGA 

Aber erst einmal hat es denk ich mal ruhe. Hat mich genug Nerven gekostet die letzte Zeit der ganze Kram.


----------



## Knogle (15. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Liegt das Problem mit den Boards also an den Spawas?


----------



## Jan565 (15. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, alles andere habe ich ja durch. 

Was solls, irgendwann mal gucken ob ich ein Gigabyte oder ein Rampage günstig schieße. 

Aber mal so blöd gefrage, wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen einem X58 und einem EX58? Bei den Gigabyte Boards jetzt. Meine vermutung ist eher das die EX die "OEM" Boards sind die billigeren somit.


----------



## Knogle (15. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

EX58 und X58 ist das selbe  ist nur Marketing

5520 oder 5500 geht aber auch gut zum Uebertakten , kommt aber auf das Board an

Muss also nicht immer X58 sein

Die P6Ts taugen auch

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ASUS-P6T-Del...ronik_Computer_Mainboards&hash=item3ceb7d1b72

Das hier taugt nur wenn du Ahnung davon hast was du tust 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Supermicro-X...ronik_Computer_Mainboards&hash=item3cec41f975


----------



## Jan565 (15. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die gefallen mir aber vom Layout absolut nicht.  

Abgesehen vom Supercomputer von Asus. 

Dual Sockel hätte auch richtig was! Aber da brauche ich dann noch eine 2. CPU und ich will ja schon weit übertakten. Siehst ja, 4GHz reichen mir nicht.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gib mal handfeste Beweise, dass man mit den 5520/5000ern (außer dem SR-2) übertakten kann oder lass es die ständig anzupreisen. Ich hab noch keinen *einzigen* Beleg für deine Behauptungen hier gesehen.

Die Gigabyte EX58 waren die ersten, die Gigabyte für den Sockel rausbrachte. Die X58A sind die modernisierte Variante, mit USB3/Sata3 und einigen weiteren kleineren Verbesserungen.
Ist so ähnlich wie Bei Sockel 1155, wo es erst die UD und dann die UP gab.

EDIT: Ich hab im Hauptrechner ein P6T6WS Revolution, dessen Layout ist auch nice


----------



## Knogle (15. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Gib mal handfeste Beweise, dass man mit den 5520/5000ern (außer dem SR-2) übertakten kann oder lass es die ständig anzupreisen. Ich hab noch keinen *einzigen* Beleg für deine Behauptungen hier gesehen.
> 
> Die Gigabyte EX58 waren die ersten, die Gigabyte für den Sockel rausbrachte. Die X58A sind die modernisierte Variante, mit USB3/Sata3 und einigen weiteren kleineren Verbesserungen.
> Ist so ähnlich wie Bei Sockel 1155, wo es erst die UD und dann die UP gab.
> ...


 
Ich habe 2 Boards da aber ohne CPUs  Habe alle meine CPUs verkauft

Aber die alle haben einen Taktgeber , und solange es ein Datenblatt zum Taktgeber gibt ist OC moeglich

Bei dem Supermicro kann ich dafuer garantieren , hat Stoffi und ich getestet

Wenn man dann noch nen Inverter baut kann man die verschiedenen Straps nutzen


/e: Mein OC TUT wurde mit 5520 gemacht 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-auf-non-oc-boards-alternative-zu-setfsb.html


Hier ein Bild von einem meiner verbleibenden Boards


----------



## Jan565 (15. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist eigentlich so ein Board wie das X58A-UD3 gut? Oder ist das so ein kram bei ASRock das die nichts können?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sorry aber das ist genau das was ich meine, "Aber die alle haben einen Taktgeber , und solange es ein Datenblatt zum Taktgeber gibt ist OC moeglich".
Ein klein wenig Erhöung des Taktes möglich ist etwas anderes als "geht aber auch gut zum Uebertakten"!

Wir haben hier grade schon festgestellt, dass z.B. Jans AsRock-boards Grütze für OC sind, obwohl sie sogar darauf ausgelegt sind übertaktbar zu sein, mit immerhin weit mehr Spannungsversorgung als auf einem Serverboard üblich wäre.

Du behauptest hier wegen ein paar MHz dass die boards "gut für OC" wären, und irgendein armer Kerl glaubt diesen Stuss und gibt hunderte Euro aus, nur weil du ständig den gleichen Unsinn schreibst.

Selbst wenn es anständig gehen würde (ich glaube nicht, dass die irgendwann erwähnten 183MHz BCLK stabil sind), wäre es trotzdem mit sehr hohem Risiko verbunden. Die 771-boards, die man über den Taktgeber übertakten konnte (und selbst das Z7S, das ja wirklich ein OC-board war) sind im Alltag fast alle nach kurzer Zeit krepiert. 
Und das war dualsocket 771, die fressen nicht mal halb so viel Strom wie die 1366er pro Sockel, trotzdem ist die Stromversorgung auf den boards nicht viel stärker, wenn überhaupt.

Du willst mir also erzählen, dass du die Dinger übertaktet hast, aber ganz zufällig keinen einzigen Beleg? Ist ja sehr praktisch.




> Ist eigentlich so ein Board wie das X58A-UD3 gut? Oder ist das so ein kram bei ASRock das die nichts können?


Auf dem UD3R wurden schon Westmere auf 6GHz+ getrieben, das sollte dich also nicht limitieren.


----------



## Knogle (15. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist genau das was ich meine, "Aber die alle haben einen Taktgeber , und solange es ein Datenblatt zum Taktgeber gibt ist OC moeglich".
> Ein klein wenig Erhöung des Taktes möglich ist etwas anderes als "geht aber auch gut zum Uebertakten"!
> 
> Wir haben hier grade schon festgestellt, dass z.B. Jans AsRock-boards Grütze für OC sind, obwohl sie sogar darauf ausgelegt sind übertaktbar zu sein, mit immerhin weit mehr Spannungsversorgung als auf einem Serverboard üblich wäre.
> ...


 
Siehe mein OC tut


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ernsthaft, du meinst das hier?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist ja echt ein mächtiger Beleg! Zudem ist die CPU-Selection ausgegraut, was deutlich darauf hinweist, dass für den screenshot nur eine CPU benutzt wurde.
Das ist in keinster Weise ein Beleg dafür, dass irgendwas von dem was du da plauderst stimmt.

Wenn sowas für dich gilt, wie wär es hiermit:
*"Hiermit hab ich bewiesen, dass 1366-Xeons auf 775-boards übertaktbar sind, hier der screenshot-Beweis!!"*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Merkst du, worauf ich hinaus will?


----------



## Jan565 (15. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich glaube ein Paar Tests und Benchmarks ergebnisse wäre dazu mal sehr interessant!

Mich würde das aber auch mal interessieren wie das geht auf einem Serverboard zu Takten. Zumal man die günstiger bekommt. 

Aber 2 CPUs mit 4GHz auf einem Board und 12 Kerne dann noch 24 Threads. Da geht schon gut was. Vor allem hat man damit genug Leistung für locker 7 Jahre.


----------



## Knogle (15. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ein Paar Tests und Benchmarks ergebnisse wäre dazu mal sehr interessant!
> 
> Mich würde das aber auch mal interessieren wie das geht auf einem Serverboard zu Takten. Zumal man die günstiger bekommt.
> 
> Aber 2 CPUs mit 4GHz auf einem Board und 12 Kerne dann noch 24 Threads. Da geht schon gut was. Vor allem hat man damit genug Leistung für locker 7 Jahre.


 Ueber die Bitregister , macht schon Spass

Wuerde das dann aber mit den Straps machen , aufgrund der besseren Aussichten auf Erfolg


----------



## Stoffel01 (15. November 2014)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ja, alles andere habe ich ja durch.



Tausch sie doch einfach


----------



## Knogle (15. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Tausch sie doch einfach


 
Jo , sehe ich auch so
Mit bisschen Koennen duerfte das klappen

Werde mir morgen noch ein P6X58D-E goennen


----------



## Jan565 (18. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Oh man. Wie ich das immer mache, frage ich mich. 

Das nächste Board ist zu mir unterwegs. Habe aber dies mal ein Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R + i7 930 + 2x2GB 1600er Rams geschossen!

Dann habe ich zumindest einmal die Möglichkeit meine ganzen Rams im Trippel Channel laufen zu lassen. Zwar keine 2 mal 3x2GB Kits, aber dafür 3 mal 2x2GB Kits. Sollte damit auch laufen, weil es Rams mit den gleichen Eckdaten sind. 

Mein Extreme 6 ist schon wieder verkauft und das Extreme kommt dann mit dem 930 in die Bucht und weg. Dann habe ich zumindest wieder etwas Geld drin.


----------



## Knogle (18. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Oh man. Wie ich das immer mache, frage ich mich.
> 
> Das nächste Board ist zu mir unterwegs. Habe aber dies mal ein Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R + i7 930 + 2x2GB 1600er Rams geschossen!
> 
> ...


 


Und wenn das Gigabyte nich laeuft?


----------



## Jan565 (18. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du meinst wohl eher wenn es sich nicht so gut Takten lässt. 

Bei ebay wird sich mit Sicherheit ein guter Zahler finden lassen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2014)

Mein x58 ud3r bremst mich nicht wirklich.

Hast du das ud7 noch? 
Der Kühler ist mit minimal-mod perfekt auf dem ud3r. Am besten mit dem Wasserkühler. So hab ichs im Einsatz.


----------



## Jan565 (18. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe kein Wakü, aber ja das UD7 habe ich hier noch liegen mit dem ganze Kühler etc. Ich denke auch das ich den Kühler vom UD7 auf das UD3R setzen werde. 

Aber erst einmal werde ich es so testen und gucken wie es läuft. Vorher muss es aber erst einmal ankommen.


----------



## B4C4RD! (18. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein Pentium rennt dennoch besser, als dein 1366


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wo rennt er denn hin?
Ins CPU Limit?


----------



## Jan565 (18. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



B4C4RD! schrieb:


> Mein Pentium rennt dennoch besser, als dein 1366


 
Nö wieso? Bei mir schmiert nichts mehr ab mit 4GHz CPU und 3,6GHz uncore. Du mit deinem süßen Duali  Mit deiner CPU schalte ich meine an.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2014)

Das themal dual gegen hexacore ist wohl eher ein Witz.

Aber ud7 kühler auf ud3r klappt nur bei rev2 mit ner leicht geaenderten Bohrung im vrm kühler ganz oben. Wenn du Luftkuehlung nutzt, nimm den großen kühler mit drauf, dann bleiben die VRMs kühler. Ich würde n 1366 aber nicht mehr ohne Wasserkühlung wollen


----------



## Stoffel01 (19. November 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das themal dual gegen hexacore ist wohl eher ein Witz.
> 
> Aber ud7 kühler auf ud3r klappt nur bei rev2 mit ner leicht geaenderten Bohrung im vrm kühler ganz oben. Wenn du Luftkuehlung nutzt, nimm den großen kühler mit drauf, dann bleiben die VRMs kühler. Ich würde n 1366 aber nicht mehr ohne Wasserkühlung wollen



Der Chipsatz verballert auch genug^^ somit lohnt sich das schon


----------



## Knogle (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannst aber einfach die IOH und ICH Spannungen senken


Super I/O verballter mehr


----------



## B4C4RD! (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo rennt er denn hin?
> Ins CPU Limit?


 
Also ich denke...Limit ist bei diesem hier noch nicht erreicht...nur auf meinem momentanen Takt kann ich BF3/4 ohne jegliche probleme endlich Spielen...


----------



## Knogle (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



B4C4RD! schrieb:


> Also ich denke...Limit ist bei diesem hier noch nicht erreicht...nur auf meinem momentanen Takt kann ich BF3/4 ohne jegliche probleme endlich Spielen...


 
Auf 12Ghz holste den Xeon vielleicht ein


----------



## B4C4RD! (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Will ich gar nicht ... Ich bin froh dass es endlich einigermaßen so rennt, wie Ich 's will  

Ich war schon am ueberlegen, ebenfalls auf 1366 umzusteigen, bis Ich was ueberhab fuer 'n Devils Canyon i5 aber jetz brauch Ich 's nicht mehr


----------



## Thaurial (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Henninges schrieb:


> nur mal so am rande...weiss nicht mehr, wer es genau geschrieben hatte, mag auch nicht alle 273 seiten durchforsten...
> 
> naja, ich kann mich auf jeden fall noch daran erinnern, das jemand auf meine frage nach der kompatibiltät der x5650 mit meinem "nativen" evga x58 sli le geantwortet hat :
> 
> ...



Ich verwende ein Asus P6T SE bzw P6T Deluxe, hat jemand Erfahrung damit ob der XEON darin läuft? Aktuell verwende ich einen i920 @ 3,6GHZ, dürfte ggf auf das gleiche rauskommen oder?

Mit dem Release von DA:I kommt ja mal wieder die CPU etwas ins schwitzen


----------



## Knogle (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auf dem p6t läuft sie


----------



## Thaurial (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Ist aus Deiner sicht mit einem Performancegewinn zu rechnen? Wie gesagt der i920 is auch nicht so verkehrt, gerade weil er auch einfach zu übertakten ist. Ich verwende im übrigen nur 6GB ram, ich finde dieses OCZ Ram kit (1600) leider nirgens mehr zum nachrüsten.


----------



## Knogle (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja , hol dir den x5650


----------



## Thaurial (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ich schau mal ob ich günstig drankomme


----------



## Knogle (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aus den USA für 50€


----------



## Gadteman (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mal als kurze Frage(n), wollt ihr einfach schauen "was geht" oder wollt ihr eure 1366er 24/7 tauglich hinstellen?
Nach der offiziellen CPU-Liste können die P6T keine Xeon`s, was aktiviert/deaktiviert ihr denn (evtl. BIOS) das die
laufen?


----------



## Thaurial (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Aus den USA für 50€


 
Die X5650 wurden in der HPProLiant Serie G6/7 verbaut oder? Vielleicht hab ich dann sogar noch einen.

50€ bei us ebay oder woher?


----------



## Joker_54 (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Gadteman schrieb:


> Mal als kurze Frage(n), wollt ihr einfach schauen "was geht" oder wollt ihr eure 1366er 24/7 tauglich hinstellen?
> Nach der offiziellen CPU-Liste können die P6T keine Xeon`s, was aktiviert/deaktiviert ihr denn (evtl. BIOS) das die
> laufen?


 
Ich hab meinen Xeon @ 4GHz für 24/7, weil ich einfach was neues wollte. Ich hatte davor einen i5-2500k @ 4.3Ghz, also man muss schon ein wenig interesse am Takten haben, sonst bietet der Xeon keinen Mehrwert.

BTW: Auf den ASUS Boards laufen die Xeons, auf der Liste ist der generell nicht vertreten, dafür aber der i7-990X, welcher den selben Microcode hat, dementsprechend läuft der Xeon, wenn der 990X gelistet ist.
Das ist bei allen ASUS 1366er Boards der Fall.


----------



## Gadteman (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Achso die sache mit microcode, wurde schonmal erwähnt stimmt. Danke für deine Antwort.
Ja OC ist halt nen Hobby, hab mich selbst noch nicht dran versucht..


----------



## Thaurial (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Xeon @ 4GHz für 24/7, weil ich einfach was neues wollte. Ich hatte davor einen i5-2500k @ 4.3Ghz, also man muss schon ein wenig interesse am Takten haben, sonst bietet der Xeon keinen Mehrwert.



hmm wenn der Mehrwert ohne GROßEN Aufwand nicht vorhanden ist, dann würde ich wohl davon ablassen.

Die Frage ist wahrscheinlich, wie gut skalieren die spiele mit den 12 Kernen gegenünber den 8 Kernen..


----------



## Joker_54 (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Groß ist der Aufwand nicht. 5-6 Zahlen eintippen, 30min testen und fertig. Nur macht es den meisten halt Spaß und die wollen dann mehr als die 4GHz (Die gehen wirklich einfach). Ab da wird es dann kompliziert. 

Spiele sklarieren eigentlich nicht sonderlich gut auf 12 Kernen, dafür wurden die einfach nicht programmiert.
Beim Xeon ist es einfach der Spaß und die schiere Leistung die überzeugt.


----------



## Gadteman (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> ... und die schiere Leistung die überzeugt.


 Einen Schub hatte ich schon alleine bei dem Speicher gemerkt (ohne OC) von einem 920 auf einen Xeon, die 2 QPI Lines machen sich bei speicherintensiven Anwendungen echt bezahlt.


----------



## Thaurial (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Groß ist der Aufwand nicht. 5-6 Zahlen eintippen, 30min testen und fertig. Nur macht es den meisten halt Spaß und die wollen dann mehr als die 4GHz (Die gehen wirklich einfach). Ab da wird es dann kompliziert.
> 
> Spiele sklarieren eigentlich nicht sonderlich gut auf 12 Kernen, dafür wurden die einfach nicht programmiert.
> Beim Xeon ist es einfach der Spaß und die schiere Leistung die überzeugt.



ja okay, das ist doch eher ein geringer Aufwand finde ich. Den Vorteil mit dem Speicher sehe ich ebenfalls.. naja mal sehn


----------



## Timberwo1f (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich der Xeon X5650 auf jeden Fall. Zum ersten lässt sich der Xeon dank neuerer 32nm Fertigungstechnik besser übertakten als mein alter i7 920 im C0 Stepping (3.4 vs 4.32GHZ) und geht zudem auch noch sparsamer zu Werke. 

Würde noch zugreifen solange sie noch so günstig und in ausreichender Stückzahl verfügbar sind. Der X5650 ist sozusagen der Jungbrunnen für jede X58 Plattform, womit man locker noch die nächsten 2 Jahre wenn nicht sogar noch länger auskommen wird. Natürlich unter der Voraussetzung, dass man ihn in die Region um die 4GHz hoch taktet.


----------



## Jan565 (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Thaurial schrieb:


> hmm wenn der Mehrwert ohne GROßEN Aufwand nicht vorhanden ist, dann würde ich wohl davon ablassen.
> 
> Die Frage ist wahrscheinlich, wie gut skalieren die spiele mit den 12 Kernen gegenünber den 8 Kernen..


 
Wieso großer Aufwand? Der Xeon und der 920 sind was das Takten angeht exakt gleich. Der Unterschied ist halt nur das der Xeon in 90% aller fällen auf über 4GHz geht und der i7 nicht. Vor allem hat der i7 eine TDP von 130W und der Xeon nur von 95W. Da du doch deinen 920 getaktet hast, wird es beim Xeon kein Problem sein.


----------



## Thaurial (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo da habt ihr schon recht.

Hat jemand ne günstige Bezugsquelle parat? 50€ wurden angesprochen, finde ich aber auch bei ebay.com so nicht.

2te Frage, der Ram sollte auch etwas aufgestockt werden, ich verwende derzeit 6GB hiervon. Jemand nen guten Tipp zum "beirüsten" Ich denke nochmal 6Gb wären sinnvoll, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Die Taktung habe ist okay? Habe derzeit die CPU auf 3.8 laufen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan565 (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

In der Bucht hast du oft Angebote wo man eine Preisvorstellung abgeben kann, denen kann man etwas anbieten, wenn es etwa 80-90% von dem sind was die verlangen, sagen die meistens zu. 

Ich habe meinen vom deutschen händler gekauft. Zwar 84€ bezahlt aber was solls. Jetzt habe ich den und er geht gut. 

Das teuerste ist das Mainboard. Habe jetzt erst wieder ein X58A-UD3R ergattert, aber mit einem i7 930 und 2x2GiB ram für etwas über 180€. CPU kommt davon auf jeden Fall wieder weg mit dem Board was ich jetzt benutze! Komme mit meinem Board nur auf 4GHz, weil ich mit der Spannung nicht höher kann, da es sonst abschmiert. 

Deine Taktrate sieht gar nicht mal schlecht aus, aber 1,424Vc? Mein X5650 läuft gerade auf 1,248Vc bei 4GHz. Es ist schon ein sehr krasser Unterschied zwischen dem i7 und dem Xeon.


----------



## Thaurial (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

naja mein Board sollte ja auf jeden Fall reichen. Hab grad nochmal geschaut es ist das Asus P6T SE, nicht das Deluxe, unterstützt aber auch den i7 990X

In der Bucht gibts ein Angebot für 86€ mit Preisvorschlag, der Titel lautet:

*Intel Xeon X5650 / 6x 2,66 GHz / SLBV3  Six-Core 6-Core 2.66*



Das wäre ja der richtige oder muss man da noch auf ein Stepping oder ähnliches achten?


----------



## Timberwo1f (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Meines Wissens wurden im freien Handel sowieso nur Xeons X5650 mit dem neuesten Stepping: B1 verkauft. 

Bei allem anderen Steppings dürfte es sich sowieso nur um Engineering Samples gehandelt haben.


----------



## Knogle (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo , nur die ES vor 2008 hatten ein anderes Stepping


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Gadteman schrieb:


> Einen Schub hatte ich schon alleine bei dem Speicher gemerkt (ohne OC) von einem 920 auf einen Xeon, die 2 QPI Lines machen sich bei speicherintensiven Anwendungen echt bezahlt.


 Ich weiß nicht was du da in speicherintensiven Anwendungen spürst, aber der zweite QPI ist es definitiv nicht - der wird benutzt wenn du Dualsocket gehst, um die CPUs zu verbinden.


----------



## Gadteman (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Apfel...
Kann auch sein das der Cache schneller ist? Aber der Xeon arbeitete definitiv flotter und das nicht einfach nur mit gebenchten Zahlen. P.S. Digitale Bildbearbeitung mit RAW Dateien ist recht fordernd. Der Xeon war nur marginal höher im Takt, ein X5570 aber "gefühlt" beim arbeiten definitiv flotter... der Cache war bei beiden 8MB?.

Mist, ich glaub ich muss mein 1366er Material auch wieder aussm Lagerraum holen.
Im Prinzip habe ich noch 2 komplette Systeme CPU + Board + Ram davon, war bloß davon abgekommen weil ich kein Plan vom Overclocking habe und der 920er schon @Stock eine wahre Heizplatte ist und mich eher abgeschreckt hat den noch zu "pushen". Zum rumliegen zu Schade, da kann ich mich ja doch mal an OC heranwagen.... Hab nur ein Problem.... Kühlung. Ihr setzt eure sicherlich "unter wasser" oder seid ihr aus der Dice Ecke mit Pötten vom "Bauer"


----------



## Joker_54 (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nö, ganz stinknormaler Luftküher (Macho HR-02 BW, 40€ auf Amazon) und komm mit 4GHz auf knapp über 70°C in Prime.
Im normalen Betrieb geht der aber nur beim Rendern/Konvertieren über 60°

"Extrem" OC ist aber nur unter Wasser möglich. (Schätze 4.3 - 4.7GHz)


----------



## Knogle (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

5Ghz gehen ohne Last oder nur kurz auch unter Luft  Aber ich denke 4,5Ghz sind realistisch unter Luft

Btw. mein Xeon ist nun kaputt , hab immerhin Ersatz da


----------



## Gadteman (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe noch einen Prolima Mega.. das müsste klappen. Gut, aber keine Panik ich werde jetzt NICHT wegen jedem Handgriff nachfragen, dafür gibt es hier im Forum genug Guide`s. Die werde ich mir erstmal zu Gemüte führen und mich etwas herantasten. Danke erstmal für die Ideen.


----------



## Joker_54 (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> 5Ghz gehen ohne Last oder nur kurz auch unter Luft  Aber ich denke 4,5Ghz sind realistisch unter Luft
> 
> Btw. mein Xeon ist nun kaputt , hab immerhin Ersatz da


 
Oh man  Was haste jetzt wieder gemacht? 6GHz? Pin Modding für 2TB Ram? 

@Gadteman: Wäre ja auch nicht tragisch bisschen nachzuhaken. Dafür gibts das hier ja.


----------



## Knogle (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Oh man  Was haste jetzt wieder gemacht? 6GHz? Pin Modding für 2TB Ram?
> 
> @Gadteman: Wäre ja auch nicht tragisch bisschen nachzuhaken. Dafür gibts das hier ja.


 
Ne , aber ich weiss jetzt nicht was genau kaputt ist , RAM oder CPU

Habe deshalb RAM und CPU gewechselt , der RAM lief zuvor auf 2,5V bei 1800Mhz weil der mindestens 2V brauchte fuer ueber 1600, mehr ging nich mehr


----------



## Thaurial (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> In der Bucht hast du oft Angebote wo man eine Preisvorstellung abgeben kann, denen kann man etwas anbieten, wenn es etwa 80-90% von dem sind was die verlangen, sagen die meistens zu.
> 
> Ich habe meinen vom deutschen händler gekauft. Zwar 84€ bezahlt aber was solls. Jetzt habe ich den und er geht gut.
> 
> ...



ah Danke..

Beim Ram einfach nochmal gebraucht den gleichen nachkaufen?


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sechs Riegel belasten den Uncore halt mehr als drei. Deswegen sind drei 4GB Riegel meist einfacher zu handhaben als sechs 2GB Modelle.


----------



## Knogle (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo , habe deswegena uch 4GB Riegel genutzt

Bei 6 wird die Kiste ziemlich heiss


----------



## Thaurial (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

okay, habt ihr vielleicht ne Empfehlung für mich, Asus P6T SE und halt der Xeon 5650?

merci


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Solang Spannung und Takt stimmen hab ich eigentlich schon lange keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme gehabt. Aber wenn die Wahl zwischen zwei Kits steht würde halt die Liste von Herstellerseite den Ausschlag geben.


----------



## Thaurial (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ich kenn mich jetzt mit den RAM Timing nicht so gut aus, 
in der QVL Liste von Asus steht bei 1600er Taktung und 12Gb kit nur das hier:

Mainboards - P6T SE - ASUS

KHX1600C9D3K3/12GX(XMP) DDR3 1600 12288MB(Kit of 3) DS N/A Heat-Sink Package (1066-7-7-7-20) 1.65 ● ● ●

Die Liste ist aber uralt, da gibts bestimmt günstigere alternativen oder?

Die Meisten 12800er Module sind CL11

http://www.mindfactory.de/Hardware/Arbeitsspeicher+%28RAM%29/DDR3+Module/DDR3-1600+%28PC3-12800U%29.html/33/1171/price_to/40/page/2


----------



## Joker_54 (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab GeiL 0815 Value Sticks mit 8GB pro Riegel drinne und die machen die 14XX auch noch mit, scheint mir also recht egal zu sein.


----------



## Thaurial (19. November 2014)

Okay. Sorry wenn ich nochmal nachfrag, aber bevor ich müll bestelle. 

Grundsätzlich einfach RAM nehmen der 4Gb pro Riegel hat, DDR3 12800 1600 spezis hat? Ob der cl11 oder cl9 is is wumpe genauso wie spannung 1,5 oder 1,65?

Ein günstiges kit (unter 100€) hab jetzt noch nicht gefunden. Für Beispiele bin ich dankbar. 

Merci und schönen abend.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

besser ist 1,35v oder 1,5v

denn wenns geht ist weniger spannung am ram besser.


----------



## iGameKudan (19. November 2014)

Mein Xeon macht auf 4,3GHz bei 1,36-1,376V mit dem Megahalems Rev C + 2 BeQuiet ShadowWings SW1 120mm LowSpeed 93Grad in prime, liegt an den sehr langsamen Lüftern. Mit den 140mm-Luffis eines Corsair 750D macht der zwar nur 83-85Grad, aber die sind sehr laut. Mein i7 920 D0 auf 3,84GHz @1,328V wurde auch nur 83Grad warm - mit einem etwas schwächerem Scythe Mine2 + 2 BeQuiet SilentWings Pure 120mm...

Heizplatten sind die 1366er nicht wirklich, dank Verlötung und dem großen DIE sind die einfach zu kühlen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Brauchst du überhaupt mehr RAM? Ich hatte bisher immer 6x2GB drin, aber seit gut einer Woche hab ich nur 3x2GB drin und merke ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied 
Nur so als Gedanke, bevor du 100€ in RAM investierst.

Sockel 1366 kann locker 1,65V ab, sogar mehr. Mehr als 1,8V würde ich 24/7 aber nicht geben, sonst endet man so wie Knogles armer Xeon.

Mensch Knogle 2,5V, mich wundert ehrlich gesagt, dass es der IMC deiner CPU so lange ausgehalten hat 
Das ist sogar mehr als man DDR2 auf Dauer geben würde. Schon für die Riegel selbst ist das brutalst, aber der arme IMC degeneriert schon bei 2V auf Dauer.


----------



## bingo88 (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

2,5V war doch bei DDR1 Standard?  Da fängt der ja bald Feuer.


----------



## Thaurial (19. November 2014)

Könnte sein dass du recht hast. Der Grund ist die Hoffnung sorglos zocken zu können. Gerade die reviews von Dragon Age haben mich auf den Xeon 5650 gebracht


----------



## Knogle (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Brauchst du überhaupt mehr RAM? Ich hatte bisher immer 6x2GB drin, aber seit gut einer Woche hab ich nur 3x2GB drin und merke ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied
> Nur so als Gedanke, bevor du 100€ in RAM investierst.
> 
> Sockel 1366 kann locker 1,65V ab, sogar mehr. Mehr als 1,8V würde ich 24/7 aber nicht geben, sonst endet man so wie Knogles armer Xeon.
> ...


 
Mein Ivy hat das aber laenger durchgehalten


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann hast du Glück gehabt, ganz einfach. Würde mich sowieso wundern, wenn dein RAM bei so hoher Spannung noch skalieren würde, irgendwann skalieren die meisten Module nämlich nur noch auf Temperatur.


----------



## Knogle (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Dann hast du Glück gehabt, ganz einfach. Würde mich sowieso wundern, wenn dein RAM bei so hoher Spannung noch skalieren würde, irgendwann skalieren die meisten Module nämlich nur noch auf Temperatur.


 
Ich brauch endlich mal vernuenftigen RAM

Der den ich habe will immer ueber 2V fuer ueber 1600Mhz

Hab mal geschaut , der Xeon ist nicht im Arsch , nur der RAM


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass dein RAM so schlecht sein kann. Ich habe nur zwei Riegel, die bei 1,5V keine 1600MHz schaffen, und deren Chips sind sehr bekannt dafür crap zu sein. Machen schon bei ~1450MHz dicht, egal welche Spannung.
Ich hab fast das Gefühl, dass bei dir die Probleme irgendwo anders liegen.

EDIT: Glückwunsch, schon wieder lebt ein Teil deiner Hardware, und keiner weiß wie sie das geschafft hat


----------



## Knogle (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass dein RAM so schlecht sein kann. Ich habe nur zwei Riegel, die bei 1,5V keine 1600MHz schaffen, und deren Chips sind sehr bekannt dafür crap zu sein. Machen schon bei ~1450MHz dicht, egal welche Spannung.
> Ich hab fast das Gefühl, dass bei dir die Probleme irgendwo anders liegen.
> 
> EDIT: Glückwunsch, schon wieder lebt ein Teil deiner Hardware, und keiner weiß wie sie das geschafft hat


 
Ich bin nur davon ausgegangen das der Xeon kaputt ist , und wie ich vorhin gepostet habe habe ich direkt RAM und CPU ausgetauscht 

Ich habe 3 Riegel von CSX drin , kennste dich evtl damit aus? Nachher probiere ich mal 3 Hynix oder Micron


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Von welchem Hersteller die Riegel sind ist egal, es kommt auf die verbauten Chips an.

Wirklich gute ICs für Sockel 1366 gibts bei CSX leider nicht, aber immerhin haben einige Micron D9G/D9J, damit kann man im besten Fall ~1600-1800 CL6-CL7 stabil hinkriegen.
Welche Riegel sind es denn genau?

Gute ICs wären PSC, BBSE und mit Abstand am besten natürlich Hypers.


----------



## Knogle (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe davon extremst viele da , mindestens 25 Stueck


----------



## iGameKudan (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Waren das nicht deine merkwürdigen ECC-Riegel? Dass die sich beschissen übertakten lassen ist kein WUnder...


----------



## Knogle (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Waren das nicht deine merkwürdigen ECC-Riegel? Dass die sich beschissen übertakten lassen ist kein WUnder...


 
Ich habe die noch nicht versucht zu OCn 

Ja das waren die , sind immernoch neu die Dinger


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Pack das große Bild bitte in einen Spoiler.

Der Blaue stick hat Hynix TFR, das ist Abfall, aber die Micron haben D9KPT 
Damit kann man was anfangen, gute kits schaffen mit 1,7-1,8V ~1600C7 bis 2000C9.

Wenn du so viele hast kannst du ja ordentlich selektieren 
EDIT: Warte, ECC? Okay, das wird wohl eher nix  Wenn du ECC irgendwie ausschalten kannst, können die aber definitiv was reißen.


----------



## Knogle (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Pack das große Bild bitte in einen Spoiler.
> 
> Der Blaue stick hat Hynix TFR, das ist Abfall, aber die Micron haben D9KPT
> Damit kann man was anfangen, gute kits schaffen mit 1,7-1,8V ~1600C7 bis 2000C9.
> ...


 
Wie ich mein Glueck kenne... 


Die Dinger laufen nicht auf meinen ASUS Boards >.< Nur auf meinem ASRock Board fuer Sockel 1150 lol


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich einfach RAM nehmen der 4Gb pro Riegel hat, DDR3 12800 1600 spezis hat? Ob der cl11 oder cl9 is is wumpe genauso wie spannung 1,5 oder 1,65?


DDR3 1600 macht imo nur bei CL9 Sinn. DDR3 bei CL11 schaffen eigentlich alle Riegel die DDR1333 bei CL9 machen. Letzteres ist aber zumindest bei meinem Quadchanel System sogar schneller im Betrieb und im Einkauf eher günstiger.

Spannung so niedrig wie möglich, wie erwähnt aber aus CPU-Sicht nicht soo tragisch.


----------



## Knogle (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> DDR3 1600 macht imo nur bei CL9 Sinn. DDR3 bei CL11 schaffen eigentlich alle Riegel die DDR1333 bei CL9 machen. Letzteres ist aber zumindest bei meinem Quadchanel System sogar schneller im Betrieb und im Einkauf eher günstiger.
> 
> Spannung so niedrig wie möglich, wie erwähnt aber aus CPU-Sicht nicht soo tragisch.


 
Gibt es eigentlich Moeglichkeiten den ECC Ram auf ASUS Boards zu betreiben?


----------



## bingo88 (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das wundert mich eigentlich. Seitdem der Speichercontroller in der CPU ist, dürfte es die Boards eigentlich wenig interessieren, ob ECC RAM oder normaler RAM drinnen steckt, sofern das BIOS mitspielt. Was ich eher im Verdacht habe, es handelt sich vermutlich um Registered Speicher und das muss das Board bzw. der Chipsatz mitmachen - was der X58 wohl nicht tut, zumindest hat das meine kurze(!) Recherche ergeben.


----------



## Knogle (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ne ist non-reg


----------



## bingo88 (19. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hmm, dann liegt's wohl am BIOS würde ich jetzt mal vermuten. Schließlich muss das den RAM ja erkennen und ECC-Module sind "breiter" als normaler RAM (72 Bit gegen 64 Bit).


----------



## Olstyle (20. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Den Consumerboards werden schlicht die zusätzlichen Datenleitungen fehlen.


----------



## bingo88 (20. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das kann es natürlich auch sein, wobei ich da halt schon andere Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Echte Probleme hatte ich bis jetzt eigentlich immer nur mit Registered/buffered RAM, der funktioniert eigentlich nur sehr selten auf normalen Boards.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. November 2014)

Bingo88, das kann ich auch so berichten. Meine Samsung 8500e Riegel laufen auch auf 775, 1156, 1155, 1366 auf allen Bords die ich da habe.

Reg-ecc läudt nur sehr sehr ausgewählt.


----------



## Thaurial (20. November 2014)

Versteh ich das richtig dass beim Einkauf in den USA bei der 70$ CPU und 10$ versand noch 20$ steuer/zoll zahlen muss? Damit wären wir auf 80€. Wird also nicht günstiger als in DE

Dachte das wäre unter 150€ zollfrei oder so


----------



## Knogle (20. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ab 150 kommen nochmal 19% drauf

Mach doch Preisvorschlag


----------



## Thaurial (20. November 2014)

Ich wäre ja mit dem 70$+10 einverstanden und im text steht auch sowas von bla bla worldwide incl all costs, aber dort finden sich eben auch noch die 20$ importkosten. Fallen diese denn nur ggf an?


----------



## Knogle (20. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja mit dem 70$+10 einverstanden und im text steht auch sowas von bla bla worldwide incl all costs, aber dort finden sich eben auch noch die 20$ importkosten. Fallen diese denn nur ggf an?


 
Mach doch mal Angebot 50$ , viele nehmen an

Ja die Kosten treffen imemr zu , habe ja schon 8 oder 9 Xeons aus den USA bezogen


----------



## Jan565 (22. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R hat mich endlich erreicht. 

Einfach mal alte werte probiert mit mehr Spannung und es schmiert nicht ab. 

Hätte ich es mir mal gleich gekauft. 

Mal gucken wie hoch ich die CPU stabil bekomme.

*Edit

Nach über einer halben Stunde im Prime hatte ich mal 96° auf der CPU. 

Dabei lief sie auf 4,4GHz bei 1,39Vc und es lief noch alle Kerne! Mal gucken wie weit ich mit der Spannung runter kann und dann mal gucken ob ich das auch 24/7 stabil bekomme.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sehr gut, wenn nur noch die Temperatur das Limit ist, geht doch alles 

Ich hab auch ein bisschen gebencht, hauptsächlich für die >5GHz-stage des country cups, aber auch ein bisschen drüber um den RAM mal auszureizen.
2300C8-9-8 oder 2250C7-8-7 laufen für benches ganz ordentlich, trotz über 5GHz Kerntakt und 4GHz+ Uncore 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan565 (22. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mal sehen wie weit ich für Benchmarks komme. 

Also Uncore habe ich schon 24/7 3,6GHz @ 1,35V laufen. Ich will aber mal gucken was da noch so geht mit dem Board.


----------



## iGameKudan (22. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Würde mal den Kerntakt beobachten, bei mir drosselt der Xeon ab 91°.


----------



## Jan565 (22. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ne, ich habe das im BIOS ausgeschaltet das der nicht runter Taktet. Das kann ich bei mir zum Glück. 

Bei einer CPU wo 89° als Maximum angegeben ist, sollten 95° kein Problem sein kurzzeitig. 

Gerade lasse ich 1,376Vc mit 4,4GHz im Prime laufen. Bin jetzt bei über 30 Minuten und noch keine Fehler oder so. Maximal bissher 95° bei nicht 100% Lüfter drehzahl. 

Wenn sich das bei der Spannung oder annähernd bei der Spannung als stabil raus stellen sollte, kann ich wohl sehr zufrieden sein damit. Gibt auf jeden Fall bessere aber auch weit aus schlechtere CPUs.


----------



## iGameKudan (22. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen dass mir manchmal auch erst nach mehreren Stunden der Xeon abgesoffen ist - im Randbereich, ich hatte auch mal knapp 4,4GHz auf dem Tacho, die sich leider als nicht stabil erwiesen haben. Allerdings wollte ich auch nicht mehr als 1,376V geben... Und 4,3GHz ist nicht wirklich langsamer.


----------



## Jan565 (22. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hatte den eine Stunde im Prime laufen und jetzt nach mehreren Stunden zocken noch keine Probleme! 

Aber ich werde es weiter beobachten und gucken ob alles läuft.


----------



## Knogle (23. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie weit willste denn gehen Jan? 5 Ghz?


----------



## B4C4RD! (23. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

5GHz schafft der mit seinem Reiskuehler doch gar nicht?


----------



## Knogle (23. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Warum gibt es keinen Gefaellt mir Knopfmehr?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

gute fräge

aber 5 ghz mit dem ud3R ist nicht unwahrscheinlich, jedoch würde ich da wasser als kühlung nutzen, damit der prozessor definitiv in einem besser kontrollierbarem temperaturfeld bleibt 
mi dem ud7 kühle rist das ud3r danna uch gleich mit im wasserkreis integriert 
das lohnt echt


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei 1,45V+ steigt die Wärmeentwicklung schon sehr dramatisch an, irgendwann ist dann der Punkt da, ab dem man Spannung geben kann wie man will, aber trotzdem nichts mehr skaliert.
Also bitte mit Vernunft rangehen, oder wie Knogle X5650 auf Vorrat kaufen


----------



## Knogle (23. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Bei 1,45V+ steigt die Wärmeentwicklung schon sehr dramatisch an, irgendwann ist dann der Punkt da, ab dem man Spannung geben kann wie man will, aber trotzdem nichts mehr skaliert.
> Also bitte mit Vernunft rangehen, oder wie Knogle X5650 auf Vorrat kaufen


 
Leider sind viele der guenstigen Angebote inzwischen weg , auch fuer die Xeons


----------



## Jan565 (24. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also bissher liefen die 4,4GHz bei 1,376Vc problemlos. Ich konnte damit jeden Benchmark machen und auch zocken genauso wie Prime liefen ohne Probleme. 

Jetzt habe ich einmal 4444MHz im BIOS Eingestellt, mal sehen ob er das auch mit macht soweit. 

Ich denke ich habe wohl eine der besseren CPUs erwischt die relativ gut zu Takten geht. 

Aber kann es sein, dass ab einem bestimmten Punkt der Vcore Hammer kommt und man von da an extrem viel mehr Spannung geben muss um höher zu kommen?

Habe gestern mal 4,6GHz aus spaß probiert für Benchmarks. Einige laufen durch ohne Probleme, manche schmieren ab. Ich denke es lag an der Spannung, hatte nur 1,43Vc drauf gegeben.


----------



## Knogle (24. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der VCore Hammer kommt bei mir schon ab +4Ghz mit min. 1,35V

@Jan565: Wuerde auf max. 1,6V gehen, mehr nicht


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja, meine braucht für 4,4GHz nur 1,33V, aber für 4,5GHz schon 1,43V. Für 4,6GHz sinds dann schon 1,48V... Klar, ein bisschen primeln geht auch mit 1,3/1,4/1,45 bei 4,4/4,5/4,6, ich rede hier aber von wirklich stabil, also lange Zeit LinX, prime + 3DMark etc, sodass ich wirklich damit arbeiten kann.

Wenn die Temperaturen schon bei 1,3xV auf über 90° gehen, dann sind 1,6V aber schon sehr gefährlich. Würd ich nicht machen, höchstens wenn du nur zwei Kerne einschaltest.


----------



## Jan565 (24. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei 4,5GHz habe ich schon 1,4Vc probiert aber er will nicht. Da brauch er wohl mehr. Aber ich bin da auch wirklich am Ende meiner Kühlleistung. 

Bin erstaunt, er läuft jetzt bei 4444MHz mit 1,376Vc. Werde mal weiter probieren den BCLK immer um 1 zu erhöhen bis er abschmiert. Mal sehen wie hoch ich komme. 

Aber an sich sehr zufrieden bissher. Scheint wohl keine schlechte CPU zu sein. Besonders da ich jetzt 2 Tage schon den Takt habe ohne Probleme. 

Ich glaube aber nicht das ich 4,5GHz stabil bekomme mit meinem kleinen Mugen 3. Da müsste dann wohl doch was deutlich stärkeres her.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es hängt auch stark vom Board ab. Mit einem P6T Standart machte der 4GHz @1,37V. Die selbe Spannung bringt beim neuen P6T7 WS Supercomputer 4,4GHz. Die CPU ist die selbe.

4GHz macht der Xeon sogar bei 1,28V


----------



## Knogle (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> Es hängt auch stark vom Board ab. Mit einem P6T Standart machte der 4GHz @1,37V. Die selbe Spannung bringt beim neuen P6T7 WS Supercomputer 4,4GHz. Die CPU ist die selbe.
> 
> 4GHz macht der Xeon sogar bei 1,28V



Same @ meinem P6X58D-E


----------



## Jan565 (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Board sollte nicht das Problem sein, habe ja das GA-X58A-UD3R was ja nicht das schlechteste ist. 

Die 4GHz mache bei 1,248Vc ohne Probleme. Bin immer noch bei 1,376Vc bei 4444MHz. Ich denke mal nachher oder morgen teste ich einmal ob er auch noch stabil ist wenn der BCLK um 1 oder 2 stufen höher ist. 

Es ist aber schon erstaunlich, ich liege bei über 66% mehr Takt im Vergleich zu Standard! Was die dinge nicht für ein Takt potenzial ist haben ist schon unglaublich. Vor allem das auch noch alltags tauglich.


----------



## Knogle (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

lol , sowenig Spannung bei fast 5,7Ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan565 (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin ich blind? Oder wird da keine Spannung angezeigt ?  Dann liegt die wohl über 2,3Vc oder so .


----------



## Knogle (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Bin ich blind? Oder wird da keine Spannung angezeigt ?  Dann liegt die wohl über 2,3Vc oder so .



1,68V


----------



## bingo88 (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Bin ich blind? Oder wird da keine Spannung angezeigt ?


Ich seh da auch nix ^^


----------



## Knogle (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich seh da auch nix ^^



Hmm, irgendwie falsches bild >.<


----------



## Knogle (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also laut dem Typen

 	5663.06 MHz 	Hyperhorn 	1,68V 	Kompressorkühlung (SS) 	Asus Rampage III Extreme 	CPU-Z


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist Stephan


----------



## Jan565 (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist Stephan



Und das ist wer?


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

PCGH_Stephan = Hyperhorn


----------



## Jan565 (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Danke, wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Admin mit dem uber-Bart 

Bei Temperaturen unter Null braucht man wesentlich weniger Spannung, das ist normal.


----------



## Knogle (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Der Admin mit dem uber-Bart
> 
> Bei Temperaturen unter Null braucht man wesentlich weniger Spannung, das ist normal.



Ich widme mich nun wieder Sockel 1156 

Mal schauen ob der ASUS Support meine Frage dazu beantworten kann  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=364725&p=6988393#post6988393


----------



## Jan565 (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Für was muss man sowas etwas wissen? Mir reicht das ich weiß wie man Taktet, was ich da ändere und wie das alles mit einander zusammen hängt. 

Dafür muss ich aber nicht wissen wie der PC bis auf das kleinste Bit funktioniert.


----------



## Knogle (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Für was muss man sowas etwas wissen? Mir reicht das ich weiß wie man Taktet, was ich da ändere und wie das alles mit einander zusammen hängt.
> 
> Dafür muss ich aber nicht wissen wie der PC bis auf das kleinste Bit funktioniert.



Ich will ja wieder USB und sowas uebertakten


----------



## Jan565 (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Warum? Es bringt doch kaum einen Vorteil. Meist ist eher das Entgerät der Flahschenhals. Außer halt du hast viele Externe HDDs.


----------



## Joker_54 (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Warum? Es bringt doch kaum einen Vorteil. Meist ist eher das Entgerät der Flahschenhals. Außer halt du hast viele Externe HDDs.



Selbst dann limitieren meist die HDD's 
Bin auch der Meinung, solange man nicht muss (siehe PCI-E, sonst läuft der PC nicht) muss man auch nicht dran herumpfuschen  Was hab ich denn von 20MB/s mehr, wenn es dann 2 USB Geräte weniger erkennt?
Wenn man damit aber nur spielen will, ist das ganze natürlich valide, dann steht ja der Spaß anstelle der Funktion im Vordergrund.


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei Knogle steht eher ein bisschen Wahnsinn im Vordergrund  .


----------



## Jan565 (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das glaub ich auch. 

Bei ebay ist mal wieder ein X58A-OC drin  Irgendwann werde ich mir das wohl holen, oder halt ein Z97/87/77 OC oder halt gleich das X79 OC oder eben ein X99 SOC.  Aber dann gehe ich auch wieder mehr auf Casemod und gestallte alles so. Auf jeden Fall meine lieblings farb kombi bei Mainboards! Aber leider fehlt das Geld weil es etwas gibt, was sich Auto nennt, was auch Geld brauch.


----------



## Antijur (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe es endlich Geschaft mir einen x5650 zu bestellen dieser sollte auch morgen ankommen. nun stellt sich mir die nach einer guten Kühlung auf meinem i7 920 sitzt momentan ein Xighmatek Thors Hammer welcher auch schon etwas älter ist. 
Lohnt es sich einen Kühler neuerer Generation zu kaufen und wenn ja welcher ist zu empfehlen? 
Welche Frequenzen kann ich unter Luft erwarten bzw gibt es einen signifikanten Vorteil bei der maximal erreichbaren Frequenz wenn ich ihn unter Wasser setzen würde?


----------



## Jan565 (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Für 5° aufstocken? Lohnt nicht. 

Also im normal Fall packen alle Xeon die 4GHz ohne Probleme und mit weniger als 1,3Vc. 

Wenn du aber auch die möglichkeit für eine Wakü hast, dann wäre das am Besten, denn damit kannst du die Spannung noch etwas höher setzen als mit einer Lukü und kommst höher im Takt. 

Bin selber noch am Testen mit meinem was geht, also viele hier kommen auf 4,2-4,3GHz Problemlos! Da jede CPU anders ist, musst du mal selber ausloten was so deiner dann mit macht. 

Aber wenn du nicht das letzte MHz raus holen willst, brauch keinen neuen Kühler oder so! 

Ich bin zum Beispiel am Ende mehr Kühlung mit einem Mugen 3 mit 100% Lüfterdrehzahl (mir egal wie Laut der PC ist) und 4444MHz und 1,376Vc. Ein Paar MHz würden vielleicht noch gehen, werde ich auch noch testen bei der Spannung, aber das war es dann bei mir leider.


----------



## Joker_54 (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Antijur schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe es endlich Geschaft mir einen x5650 zu bestellen dieser sollte auch morgen ankommen. nun stellt sich mir die nach einer guten Kühlung auf meinem i7 920 sitzt momentan ein Xighmatek Thors Hammer welcher auch schon etwas älter ist.
> Lohnt es sich einen Kühler neuerer Generation zu kaufen und wenn ja welcher ist zu empfehlen?
> Welche Frequenzen kann ich unter Luft erwarten bzw gibt es einen signifikanten Vorteil bei der maximal erreichbaren Frequenz wenn ich ihn unter Wasser setzen würde?



Im Alltagsbetrieb idlet der Prozessor sowieso nur so vor sich hin. Bei Volllast können dann schon mal 80°C bei 4GHz auftreten, ist aber durch 32nm auch nicht so tragisch.
Wenn du Aufrüsten willst, kannst du mehr rausholen, wenn nicht geht das auch klar. 3.6GHz schaffst du aufjedenfall auch mit dem kleinen Xigmantek mit sehr guten Temps


----------



## Jan565 (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein lieblings Board ist bei ebay drin. 

Mainboard Gigabyte X58A-OC Intel Sockel LGA 1366 ATX DDR3 | eBay

Sieht man ja gar nicht das gezogen wurde von 2 Accs.


----------



## Antijur (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hi,

Vielen dank für die schnellen Antworten wenn ich mehr Rausholen möchte welcher wäre den der Leistungsstärkste Luftkühler der auf Sockel 1366 passt?


----------



## Joker_54 (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Noctua NH-D14 (Nicht der 15er, nicht kompatibel), Prolimatek Megahalems, Thermalright Silverarrow. Ansonsten wohl Wakü, wobei schon ein Macho HR-02 für gute 4GHz reicht.


----------



## Jan565 (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wieso sollte der NH-D15 nicht passen? Der passt auf Sockel 2011, also geht der auch ohne Probleme auf 1366. Ist der gleiche Lochabstand.


----------



## Joker_54 (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte der NH-D15 nicht passen? Der passt auf Sockel 2011, also geht der auch ohne Probleme auf 1366. Ist der gleiche Lochabstand.



War da nicht was mit den Abstandshaltern oder bin ich grade nur komplett falsch?


----------



## Knogle (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei Knogle steht eher ein bisschen Wahnsinn im Vordergrund  .



Das bringt aber schon was wenn du den USB Takt verdoppelst oder verdreifachst  So brauch ich kein USB3 mehr, jedoch wird der USB Controller auf dem Board ziemlich bzw. sehr sehr warm wenn ich mehrere USB Geraete dran habe, weshalb ich so einen VGA RAM Kuehler drauf kleben hab


@Jan:

Habe das Angebot direkt gemeldet  Ist doch schon ziemlich auffaelig lol

Aufpassen muss man wenn man USB 1 Geraete anschliesst , weil dann schmiert die Kiste sogut wie jedes mal ab


----------



## iGameKudan (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Noctua NH-D14 (Nicht der 15er, nicht kompatibel), Prolimatek Megahalems, Thermalright Silverarrow. Ansonsten wohl Wakü, wobei schon ein Macho HR-02 für gute 4GHz reicht.



Würde den Megahalems empfehlen, der ist schön klein und hat ein extrem gutes stabiles Montagesystem.
Der kühlt meinen Xeon @4300MHz @1,376V zwar nur auf 91°, das liegt aber an den beiden sehr langsamen BeQuiet ShadowWings SW1 120mm Low-Speed, die drehen nur mit 850rpm... Hatte da vorher BeQuiet SilentWings Pure 120mm drauf (haben etwa 1500rpm auf dem Tacho), da lag ich knapp unter 80°. Waren mir nur zu laut und im Alltagsbetrieb wird der Xeon auch selten wärmer als 65°.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte der NH-D15 nicht passen? Der passt auf Sockel 2011, also geht der auch ohne Probleme auf 1366. Ist der gleiche Lochabstand.



Gleicher Lochabstand, anderes Montagesystem. 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...pg/300px-Socket_LGA_1366_open_R7309468_wp.jpg

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d6/Socket_2011_IMGP3918.jpg

Der Sockel 2011 hat eine eigene Backplate.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist egal, Noctua liefert für die Sockel 775 und 1366 kostenlos ein Montagekit nach. Man muss nur anfragen 
Du kannst also alle Kühler von Noctua benutzen, die haben alle das gleiche Secufirm-Montagesystem, das sich umrüsten lässt.

Wakü ist schon nice to have bei S1366, bei 1,4V noch unter 60°C auf den Kernen zu bleiben ist sehr angenehm. 
Es muss aber auch nicht sein, ein guter Luftkühler ist wie erwähnt durchaus ausreichend, da die Westmere bei weitem nicht so heiß werden wie die 45nm Bloomfields.


----------



## Knogle (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Das ist egal, Noctua liefert für die Sockel 775 und 1366 kostenlos ein Montagekit nach. Man muss nur anfragen
> Du kannst also alle Kühler von Noctua benutzen, die haben alle das gleiche Secufirm-Montagesystem, das sich umrüsten lässt.
> 
> Wakü ist schon nice to have bei S1366, bei 1,4V noch unter 60°C auf den Kernen zu bleiben ist sehr angenehm.
> Es muss aber auch nicht sein, ein guter Luftkühler ist wie erwähnt durchaus ausreichend, da die Westmere bei weitem nicht so heiß werden wie die 45nm Bloomfields.





Wuerde man mit Trockeneis nen X5650 auch auf ueber 5,5Ghz kriegen? Weil ist ja leider nicht unter -100 Grad.. Ich will nicht riskieren das mir die Kiste abraucht

Will auch mal schauen wie weit ich den USB Controller uebertakten kann, weil der wird auch ziiemlich heiss


----------



## Apfelkuchen (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

-80°C sind trotzdem noch weit über 100° weniger als das, was du mit Luftkühlung hast   So ne singlestage wie aus dem 5,7GHz-Ergebnis, das du Neulich zitiert hast schafft idr. auch nur -30 bis -50°C.
Den X5650 wirst du warscheinlich trotzdem nicht so hoch kriegen, weil 5,5GHz mit allen Kernen einen BCLK von 250MHz benötigen. Bei zwei Kernen immerhin noch 240.


----------



## Knogle (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> -80°C sind trotzdem noch weit über 100° weniger als das, was du mit Luftkühlung hast   So ne singlestage wie aus dem 5,7GHz-Ergebnis, das du Neulich zitiert hast schafft idr. auch nur -30 bis -50°C.
> Den X5650 wirst du warscheinlich trotzdem nicht so hoch kriegen, weil 5,5GHz mit allen Kernen einen BCLK von 250MHz benötigen. Bei zwei Kernen immerhin noch 240.


Und warum geht der BCLK nicht hoeher? Was limitiert da wieder? 

Also koennte ich dann die VCore auch auf 2V stellen?


----------



## PeterK1 (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Mainboard Gigabyte X58A-OC Intel Sockel LGA 1366 ATX DDR3 | eBay
> 
> Sieht man ja gar nicht das gezogen wurde von 2 Accs.



Was meinste damit genau?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Da limitieren vor allem die boards, aber auch irgendwann die CPUs.

 Nein, es ist egal welche Kühlung du benutzt, du kannst die Spannung *nicht* auf 2V stellen  Zumindest hast du dadurch keinerlei Vorteil.
Ab einem gewissen Punkt bringt mehr Spannung dir nichts außer mehr Temperatur. Es kann bei Extremkühlung mehr bringen weniger Spannung zu nutzen, damit auf tiefere Temperaturen zu kommen, und so mehr Takt einzufahren.

Wenn die CPU kälter ist skaliert sie wesentlich besser, heißt du schaffst bei gleicher Spannung mehr Takt. Mein alter X6 hat damals für 4GHz unter Luftkühlung 1,44V gebraucht. Bei -48°C waren auch 4,4GHz bei 1,36V drin (und über 5GHz bei 1.6V+, unter Luft ging über 4,6GHz einfach nicht mehr Takt egal welche Spannung)


----------



## Knogle (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



PeterK1 schrieb:


> Was meinste damit genau?



Schau dir doch mal die Gebote an  Sieht aber fuer mich eher aus wie ein Bot weil wer schafft 20 Gebote oder so in weniger als 1 Minute abzuschicken?


----------



## PeterK1 (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Schau dir doch mal die Gebote an  Sieht aber fuer mich eher aus wie ein Bot weil wer schafft 20 Gebote oder so in weniger als 1 Minute abzuschicken?



Achso Accs steht für Account,  hier wohl als Fake-Account gemeint . Alles klar, hab nicht so viel mit Ebay am Hut .


----------



## Jan565 (27. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Je Kühler eine CPU, desto weniger Spannung! Das konnte ich bei meinem 955BE wunderbar beobachten. Im normalfall waren 4,4-4,5GHz Benchstabil bei 1,625Vc. Aber bin ich mit dem PC nach draußen gegangen bei -10° außen Temperatur konnte ich ohne Probleme 4,7GHz durch den Benchmark jagen. Aber leider habe ich es nie geschafft die 4,8GHz durch den Benchmark zu bekommen, dafür war meine CPU mit einer Kern Temperatur von etwa ~27° zu warm. 



PeterK1 schrieb:


> Achso Accs steht für Account,  hier wohl als Fake-Account gemeint . Alles klar, hab nicht so viel mit Ebay am Hut .



Muss man auch nicht, aber sowas geht gar nicht. Geht dem Typen wohl nicht schnell genug hoch. Es geht eh für um die 150€ weg! 

Ist ein Board was ich auf jeden Fall irgendwann einmal haben will, aber bei sowas fange ich gar nicht erst an zu bieten.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das Problem an solchen limitierten OC-boards ist, dass sie sehr gut übertaktbar sind (youdontsay) 
Folglich landen die größtenteils bei Extremübertaktern, was die Anzahl dieser boards über die Jahre ziemlich dezimiert


----------



## Jan565 (27. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich weiß das man damit sehr gut übertakten kann. 

Aber wenn ich mir mal die Auktion ansehe, dann sieht doch jeder das da extrem viel gezogen wurde. Das gebot liegt schon bei 161€ genauso wie das eine was vor 2 wochen weg ging. 

Ganz ehrlich, kann man gegen solche nichts machen? Am liebsten würde ich den ja richtig in die Pfanne hauen. 

Wenn man mal ein wenig zieht, dass es ein paar Euro nach oben geht, das macht wohl fast jeder heute bei ebay, aber so auffällig?!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Darum gings mir jetzt gar nicht, ich wollte nur anmerken, dass du nicht zu hoffen brauchst, dass ein solches board in nächster Zeit billiger wird


----------



## Jan565 (27. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hoffe ich auch nicht. Zur not baue ich mir ein 1150 System auf oder halt 1155. Leistung ist eigentlich eh zu viel da. Es ist eher aus Spaß an der freude das ich umgestiegen bin. 

Mir geht es bei dem Board auch nur um das Aussehen nicht um die Features.


----------



## Gadteman (27. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja das leidige Thema Ebay, Angebotsabschirmung etc. Fake Accs die zum ziehen gedacht sind... Preistreiberei nur damit "unterm Strich" nach Abzug der Ebaygebühren für den Anbieter noch genug im Geldbeutel ankommt... In über 13 Jahren Ebay hab ich auch schon allerhand Mist erlebt, zum Glück nicht in zu hochpreisigen Gebieten.
btw. noch 3 Tage und schon jetzt 161€ ??? Da ist definitiv was faul, selbst so ein Board bleibt ca 12 Stunden vor Auktionsende noch im 2stelligen Bereich, zur Sache gehts erst kurz vorher wenn das Bieterfieber ausbricht. Wow dann könnte man ja nach fast 2 Jahren genausoviel raus bekommen wie es neu gekostet hätte omfg.


----------



## Joker_54 (27. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei so manchem Board ist das doch schon der Fall 
Man sehe sich z.B. die Gigabyte UD3 und 7 bzw P6T Deluxe an


----------



## iGameKudan (27. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Für mein UD7 habe ich auch 170€ geblecht... Zu dem Zeitpunkt haben aber selbst MSI-Boards über 100€ gekostet, deshalb fand ichc das jetzt nicht sooo teuer. Und mehr Leistung gibts für 245€ insgesamt trotzdem noch laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange nicht.


----------



## Jan565 (27. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das stimmt, für weniger bekommt man nicht mehr Leistung!

Wenn man keine Angst vor dem Stromanbieter hat. Aber ich denke der wird zum Besten Freund in dem Moment. 

Wen stört das, mein Xeon läuft gerade Testweise mit 4488MHz. 

Spannung im BIOS leicht höher gestellt auf 1,40628Vc und laut CPU machen das dann 1,376 - 1,392Vc. Irgendwo bei 1,38V sollte die wohl dann liegen.


----------



## Knogle (28. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die GTX 970 laeuft echt super bei recht hohem PCIe Takt

Habe nun knapp 2000 Punkte im Unigine Heaven 4.0 Benchmark bei Extreme


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (28. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hast hoffentlich meinen Rat befolgt und Dir eine neue geleistet.
Denn lange hält die nicht bei Dir...


----------



## Knogle (28. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> Hast hoffentlich meinen Rat befolgt und Dir eine neue geleistet.
> Denn lange hält die nicht bei Dir...



Warum solll die nicht lange halten?

Meine GTX 560Ti lief auch ca. 3 Jahre ohne Probleme bei dem PCIe Takt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist glück, meine Matrox g400 lief auch 3 Jahre auf 83MHz AGP, danach aber nie wieder.

Das kann recht plötzlich zu ende sein


----------



## Jan565 (29. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was soll das eigentlich bringen den PCI-E Clock hoch zu bringen? Sehe da nicht so den sinn, ich merke keinen Unterschied zwischen 100 und 110. 

Habe wohl eine CPU erwischt die einen hohen Takt fahren kann bei relativ wenig Spannung, aber dafür eine CPU die keinen besonders hochen BCLK mit macht. Bei 225 startet mein PC nicht. Bei 222 schon. 

Wollte glatt 4500MHz testen, aber lief nicht mit 20x225. Daher teste ich gerade 22x205 und bin somit bei 4510MHz. Die Spannung liegt gerade bei 1,392Vc laut CPU-Z. 

Mal gucken ob er stabil ist damit. Also 4488MHz liefen ohne Probleme durch Benchmarks und ich konnte damit Zocken wie ich wollte. In Prime wird meine CPU leider zu warm. Da knacke ich die 90° ohne Probleme mit den Settings. Ich glaube ich brauche irgendwann einmal für die CPU eine Wakü. 

Hätte nicht gedacht das ich jemals eine CPU erwische wo ich das ende der Kühlung und nicht das Ende der CPU erreiche. 

Aber ich denke ich werde im Winter einmal nach draußen gehen mit dem ganzen ding und gucken was er Benchstabil macht.


----------



## Knogle (29. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich kaufe mir bald so einen Adapter fuer PCIe und M.2 SSDs

Da soll ja angeblich PCie 2.0 limtieren mit 4 Lanes und da lohnt es wohl zu uebertakten

Habe dann vor diese Samsung XP941 zu kaufen


----------



## Jan565 (29. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aso, okay. 

Naja M2 bringt ja nicht alt so viel, da man da nicht einmal WIndows von Booten kann. Zumindest nach dem was ich bissher so gelesen habe. 

Also ich denke ich habe das Ende meiner CPU erreicht. 

Bei 4510MHz kann ich kein BF4 oder so mehr starten, er macht zunehmend Fehler und das obwohl ich mit der Spannung noch 2 stufen höher gegangen bin. Also selbst mit im BIOS eingestellten 1,41875Vc Was in etwa 1,41Vc laut CPU-Z sind, läuft der nicht stabil und macht Fehler bzw geht irgendwann so aus und startet neu. Da werde ich dann wohl so weit bei der CPU sein, dass der Spannungshammer wohl kommt. 

Dann belasse ich den erst einmal bei 4488MHz und gucke was die nächsten Tage so sagen. Ich denke mit dem Ergebnis kann ich mich wirklich sehr zufrieden geben! 

Wie hoch kann man Maximal mit der VTT/Uncore Spannung gehen? Vielleicht bekomme ich darüber noch etwas mehr Leistung aus der CPU. 

Ich denke aber mal sowieso, dass ich die CPU am Ende auf 4,4GHz laufen lassen werde.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (29. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei den 4,4GHz@1,34V bin ich auch geblieben, ich habe zwar Wakü und komme in der Konfig nicht mal über 60°, aber ich sehe es nicht ein für 100MHz mehr gleich auf 1,4V+ zu gehen.
1,4Vtt sollten kein Problem sein, imho ist auch 1,45Vtt noch in Ordnung. Pass aber auf, das kann nochmal etwas mehr heizen.
Wenisgens 3,6GHz Uncore solltest du schon laufen lassen, eher mehr wenn mehr geht.

Übrigens ist mir aufgefallen, dass mit meinen Hypers sogar mehr Kerntakt möglich ist, obwohl ich viel aggressiver beim Speicher bin (in den 3DMarks vorher 1760CL8, jetzt 2250C7). 
Ist nicht viel, aber in Benchmarks 50MHz mehr nur durch anderen Speicher, der auch noch wesentlich schneller ist, ist schon nice. vor allem, wenn man grade sowieso an den 5GHz kratzt (und teilweise schon drüber ist), und sonst um jedes MHz kämpfen muss.


----------



## Knogle (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was passiert denn nun mit der Grafikkarte bei hohen PCIe Takt? Habe da immernoch keine Erklaerung bekommen 

Weil hoher Takt bei normaler Spannung macht doch nix kaputt



btw. der Thread rangiert schon seit 6 Monaten auf Seite 1 lol


Kennt sich jemand mit Unigine Heaven aus? Ist das Ergebniss okay fuer eine GTX 970?


----------



## Venom89 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Scheint okay zu sein. 

Habe extra mal eben laufen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hast die uebertaktet? Irgendwas limitiert bei mir wohl weil die laeuft auf 1582Mhz


----------



## Venom89 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Minimal, sie läuft bei mir bei 1480 mhz. Speicher habe ich NOCH nicht angerührt


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein 5650 hat sich in den Hardwarehimmel verabschiedet... Gestern bei einem Neustart verreckt.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Oha, das ist unschön. Sicher, dass es die CPU war? Bei welchen settings?


----------



## Knogle (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wundert mich auch ein wenig..

Meine laufen schon Ewigkeiten (ausser die fuer meine Benchmarks und Experimente)


----------



## Jan565 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Normal passiert da nichts beim neustart. Denn da sind die nicht wirklich belastet. Und einfach so gibt ein CPU nicht auf, die schmiert eher ab und gibt fehler aus als das sie gar nicht funktioniert. Ich tippe eher auf das Board als auf die CPU. 

Meinen lasse ich jetzt bei 4488Mhz mit im BIOS eingestellten 1,4125Vc laufen. CPU-Z sagt dazu 1,392Vc. 

Aber ich gehe sowieso davon aus, dass erst das Board verreckt und dann die CPU.


----------



## Knogle (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Normal passiert da nichts beim neustart. Denn da sind die nicht wirklich belastet. Und einfach so gibt ein CPU nicht auf, die schmiert eher ab und gibt fehler aus als das sie gar nicht funktioniert. Ich tippe eher auf das Board als auf die CPU.
> 
> Meinen lasse ich jetzt bei 4488Mhz mit im BIOS eingestellten 1,4125Vc laufen. CPU-Z sagt dazu 1,392Vc.
> 
> Aber ich gehe sowieso davon aus, dass erst das Board verreckt und dann die CPU.



Mir ist bisher keine CPU auf "natuehrliche" Weise verreckt

Meist durch meine OC Versuche


----------



## Joker_54 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei mir ist eine CPU verreckt, Lüfter stehengeblieben und beim Board hab ich rumbastelt, also keine Abschaltung 
Ich glaub das kann man aber kaum als "natürlich" bezeichnen


----------



## Jan565 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Selbst durch OC ist mir noch keine verreckt. Im normal Fall bekommt man eine CPU auch nicht so schnell kaputt.


----------



## bingo88 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn die Schutzschaltungen funktionieren, würde mir da ad hoc auch nur zu viel Spannung einfallen. Mainboards sind mir hingegen sogar schon bei ordnungsgemäßer Lagerung im Karton verreckt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es gab doch mal den snd, damals starben bei erhöhter Spannung die Northwoods gern mal plötzlich und ohne Vorwarnung.


----------



## Jan565 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja da gab es mal was. Sporadisch stirbt eine CPU auch nicht.

Was ist eigentlich so das Maximum an Vcore was man geben kann? Intel gibt 1,35Vc an und Momentan habe ich im 1,425Vc im BIOS eingestellt (1,408Vc sagt CPU-Z). 

Mein VTT habe ich 1,355V und mein Uncore Takt geht leider nicht höher und liegt bei 3690MHz. Wenn ich den Multi da um einen erhöhe schmiert der PC ab, egal ob ich 1,45V gebe oder nicht. 

Was ist denn so der Durschnitt was man an Uncore Takt haben kann Maximal? 

Kann man das so laufen lassen oder doch lieber mit der Vcore runter?


----------



## Knogle (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ja da gab es mal was. Sporadisch stirbt eine CPU auch nicht.
> 
> Was ist eigentlich so das Maximum an Vcore was man geben kann? Intel gibt 1,35Vc an und Momentan habe ich im 1,425Vc im BIOS eingestellt (1,408Vc sagt CPU-Z).
> 
> ...



Meine CPU hat sogar 1,6V gemacht, aber bei der QPI Spannung solltest du schon aufpassen.. sonst endet dein Speicherkontroller so wie meiner


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Früher hat man mal gesagt 1,4Vcore und 1,45Vtt tops, aber mitlerweile... ich sag mal so, warscheinlich sind bei guter Kühlung auch 1,5Vcore und 1,55Vtt noch in Ordnung, aber wenn du Pech hast, degradet deine CPU dann flotter.
Bei Luft würde ich sagen bist du am oberen Ende angelangt, mehr würde ich da nicht geben Jan.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hier im Bloomfield-Thread ist von 1,35V QPI/VTT-Spannung die Rede... Bei der CPU würde ich nicht (weit) über die Intel-Grenzen gehen, die gibts nicht ohne Grund.

Und, die CPU hat sich wiegesagt einfach bei einem Neustart verabschiedet, der Rechner ist dann ausgegangen und hing in einer An-/Aus-Schleife. Hab die ja nicht mal sonderlich gequält...

VCore 1,376V (+0,3125V Offset, da das Board der CPU von sich selbst nur 1,05V @stock geben würde!)
DRAM-Sapnnung 1,500V
QPI/VTT-Spannung 1,335V
LLC-Level 1
CPU-PLL-Spannung 1,800V (stock...)

Das Board hat es offensichtlich ohne Schäden überlebt (einglück ), der i7 920 den ich mir als Ersatz gekauft habe rennt selbst übertaktet ohne Probleme... 
Der schafft übrigens im Gegensatz zum i7 920 den ich vor dem Xeon hatte die 4GHz, und das sogar mit nur 1,264-1,280V statt 1,328V @3900MHz...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Bloomfield-Thread geht von den Werten aus, die man 2008 angelegt hat um die Dinger zehn Jahre haltbar zu machen...
Kann man sich dran halten, aber wenn man schon so einen alten Sockel nutzt, dann sollte man ihn imho auch sinnvoll ausnutzen statt Leistung zu verschenken.

Ich hab keine Ahnung was bei dir den Ausfall verursacht hat, aber an dem bisschen Vtt und der niedrigen Vcore sollts nicht liegen.
Sowas ähnliches hatte ich nur mal bei Sockel 775, da war aber das Netzteil schuld und win paar Tage später lief die CPU wieder.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na, ich probiere die CPU am Wochenende nochmal aus, aber da ich das Problem sowohl mit meinem BeQuiet DarkPowerPro 10 550W als auch mit dem alten Corsair VX550W hatte gehe ich eher von einem CPU-Defekt als von einem Netzteilproblem aus.


----------



## Jan565 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Warum per Offset übertaktet? 

Ich denke genau da liegt das Problem. 

Das Teilweise das Board der CPU die 1,6+Vc drauf gepackt und die CPU damit jedes mal gebootet ist und irgendwann aufgegeben hat. 

Ich Takte ausschließlich mit Fixen Werten. Und bei Teillast brauchst mit fester Spannung weniger Strom als mit Offset. 

Der CPU Gott ab sie selig!  

Bei mir ist noch NIE eine CPU gestorben bissher, aber es scheint bei dem Westmare doch einfacher zu sein als ich einst dachte. Ich hoffe nur mir passiert das die nächsten 2-3 Jahre nicht. Denn so lange sollte die CPU wohl durchhalten. 

Vielleicht haben wir irgendwann glück und es gibt die Übertaktbaren Xeons für den Sockel 2011 in der Preisregion mit guten Boards!


----------



## Knogle (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

1366 ist der letzte Sockel den ich kenne bei dem man noch richtig was kaputt machen kann 

Bei Sandy und Ivy startet die Kiste nach meinen Erfahrungen nicht, wenn der CPU da irgendwas nicht passt


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Warum per Offset übertaktet?
> 
> Ich denke genau da liegt das Problem.
> 
> ...


Das Board hätte der CPU inklusive Turbo nur 1,04V oder so gegeben. Da lagen nie 1,6V an.

Und wieso nicht per Offset übertakten? Wird die CPU im Leerlauf/Teillastbetrieb nicht mit 1,376V gequält...

Fixe Voltage hat auch dafür gesorgt dass die CPU nicht mehr heruntertaktet.


----------



## Knogle (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

1.04V fuer 4,3Ghz ? O.o


----------



## Joker_54 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Offset benutzt man bei 1366 nicht, weil es "nur" dazugepatcht wurde. Bei meinem Extreme II lagen da teilweise Spannungen jenseits von gut und Böse an


----------



## Knogle (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Offset benutzt man bei 1366 nicht, weil es "nur" dazugepatcht wurde. Bei meinem Extreme II lagen da teilweise Spannungen jenseits von gut und Böse an



Das selbe bei mir auch  Bei mir waren da auch teilweise fuer kurze Zeit +1.6V drinnen 

Auto Spannung ist aber auch nicht viel besser aber imo besser als offset


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

also bei meinem ud3r hab ich mit ofset kein problem, udn beim ud4p auch nicht, aber ich hab ja auch nur sehr moderate spannungen drauf :-.P


----------



## Jan565 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was heißt für dich Moderat? 

Ich bin gerade bei 1,408Vc laut CPU-Z.  Das ist auch noch moderat wie ich finde.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wiegesagt, es waren maximal 1,376V unter Last. Hatte mit dem Offset nie deutlich zu hohe Spannungen gehabt...

Die CPU ist definitiv tot, habe sie vorhin nochmal getestet...

Und ja, maximal 1,04V... Erklärt die Abstürze die ich anfangs hatte...


----------



## Knogle (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Verkauf die doch aufn MP, dann kriegste wenigstens paar Euro


----------



## Knogle (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Pcgh Steffen scheint nun auch einen X56xx zu haben

In der PCGH steht Intel Xeon DP (Westmere-EP)


----------



## Joker_54 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Tja, was soll man sagen... Gute Beratung? 
Oder vllt doch die Versuchung


----------



## iGameKudan (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Pcgh Steffen scheint nun auch einen X56xx zu haben
> 
> In der PCGH steht Intel Xeon DP (Westmere-EP)



Den hat er schon seit mindestens 2 Jahren...


----------



## Olstyle (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Den hatte er schon vor Release .


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und wird ihn auch bald nicht mehr haben^^


----------



## Knogle (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich schau mal was Skylake bringt  Mein "Receiver" fuer TV laeuft auch auf nen X5650, und die Kiste ist fast permanent an, frisst schon viel Strom


----------



## Razor0601 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hast du jetzt auch mal ein paar Tests mit dem Dual-CPU Board gemacht?


----------



## Jan565 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das würde mich auch einmal interessieren! 

2 X5650 auf einem Board. Ich glaube damit sollte man nicht weit von einem 5960X entfernt sein. 

Ich denke mal in 2 Jahren werde ich mich mal nach den Übertaktbaren Xeon für Sockel 2011 umstehen. Die sollten dann wohl auf dem Preis level vom 5650 sein.


----------



## Razor0601 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welche Boards sind denn empfehlenswert?
Und welche würden auch SATA 3 und USB 3 unterstützen?


----------



## Jan565 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Asus und Gigabyte kann man da empfehlen. 

Bieten eigentlich alle USB 3 und Sata 3. 

Das Beste Board wäre wohl das Rampage 3 Extreme oder das X58A-OC. Aber beide liegen bei über 150€. 

Das UD3R habe ich gerade und kann es nur empfehlen, hat auch alles was man braucht. 

Was man niemals nehmen sollte, sind die ASRock Boards! Ich hatte das X58 Extreme hier und damit bekam ich den 5650 nicht höher wie 4 GHz weil das Board sonst nicht mit der Vcore klar kam. Dann hatte ich noch das X58 Extreme 6 und bei dem sah es noch schlimmer aus. Beide habe ich wieder verscherbelt! 

Nehme lieber etwas mehr Geld in die Hand und kaufe die ein UD3R, UD5, UD7, UD9 oder halt P6T, P6T SE, P6T7 WS, Rampage 2/3 Extreme. 

Damit hast am Meisten freude. 

Aber mal als Vergleich, auf dem ASRock konnte ich nur 4GHz laufen lassen, jetzt auf dem Gigabyte bin ich bei 4,51.


----------



## Razor0601 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also nen 100er würde ich wohl für das Board noch investieren, denn für mein Gugabyte GA-990FXA-ud3 Rev.4 bekomme ich bestimmt noch knapp 80,-


----------



## Jan565 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Rechne mit 130-140€ für das Board. So teuer sind die leider im Moment. 

Aber es lohnt sich! 

Dann noch für 90€ den 5650 dazu und du hast mit OC eine Leistung die man sonst nur mit mindestens 400€ hätte wenn man neu kaufen würde.


----------



## Knogle (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Rechne mit 130-140€ für das Board. So teuer sind die leider im Moment.
> 
> Aber es lohnt sich!
> 
> Dann noch für 90€ den 5650 dazu und du hast mit OC eine Leistung die man sonst nur mit mindestens 400€ hätte wenn man neu kaufen würde.





Also aufn Dual CPU Board haben die Xeons 1350 Punkte gemacht @ Standard

Mit OC via BCLK erhaelt man pro Mhz BCLK 10 Punkte mehr in Cinebench R15, habe ich mit einem Supermicro X8DTi-F gemacht

Die kann man auch OCn ueber SMBus

In Truecrypt habe ich damit 10GB/s erreicht


----------



## Razor0601 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was sagen denn die Punkte in der Singlecoreleistung?


----------



## Knogle (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

94 Punkte


----------



## Razor0601 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

??? Mit beiden CPUs ?


----------



## Knogle (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo ist aber normal


----------



## Razor0601 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich dachte dann steigt da auch die Leistung. Dann reicht ja auf jeden fall ein Singlecpu-Board


----------



## Joker_54 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Razor0601 schrieb:


> Ich dachte dann steigt da auch die Leistung. Dann reicht ja auf jeden fall ein Singlecpu-Board



Ja natürlich. Dual-Socket ist nur Spielerei und bringt in normalen Anwendungen nichts. (Außerdem ist die Spannungsversorgung nicht auf 4GHz+ ausgelegt und könnte dementsprechend schlappmachen)
Auf 4GHz reicht der Prozi momemtan für alles


----------



## Jan565 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also im Single Test habe ich 138 Punkte und auf allen Kernen 1038.

CPU @ 4,51GHz.


----------



## Razor0601 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welches Board hast du denn?


----------



## Jan565 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

X58A-UD3R

Davor 2 mal ASRock, die aber mehr als nur mies waren zum Takten. 

Und irgendwann nächstes Jahr hole ich mir auf jeden Fall noch das X58A-OC einfach nur weil es geil aussieht.


----------



## Knogle (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> X58A-UD3R
> 
> Davor 2 mal ASRock, die aber mehr als nur mies waren zum Takten.
> 
> Und irgendwann nächstes Jahr hole ich mir auf jeden Fall noch das X58A-OC einfach nur weil es geil aussieht.




Den meisten reichen aber 4Ghz


----------



## Joker_54 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

z.B. Mir, wenn ich den PC mal zum Arbeiten brauche.
Spaß macht das OCen aber allemale!


----------



## Razor0601 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aber 4,5ghz schafft doch bestimmt nicht jede CPU, oder?


----------



## Joker_54 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Razor0601 schrieb:


> Aber 4,5ghz schafft doch bestimmt nicht jede CPU, oder?



95% würde ich sagen.
Limitieren tut eher das Mainboard und dessen Spannungsversorgung.


----------



## iGameKudan (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> 95% würde ich sagen.
> Limitieren tut eher das Mainboard und dessen Spannungsversorgung.



Jenachdem wie viel Spannung man bereit ist auf die CPU zu legen (und da bin ich z.B. bloß bis 1,376V bereit gewesen) schaffen 4,5GHz nur gaaanz wenige CPUs. Vorallem, da man den Takt definitiv nur mit dem Turbo erreicht.

Habe auf 4,3GHz etwa 985CB15-Punkte im Multicore-Test geschafft, im SingleCore-Test waren es glaube 127Punkte oder so. Ist also ganz ordentlich und garnicht mal soooo weit von den aktuellen CPUs weg.


----------



## Razor0601 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das lässt mich dann natürlich wieder etwas nachdenken. Denn mit meinem alten FX-8350@4,8ghz hatte ich knapp 800P im Multi und ca. 120p im Single geschafft 
Ob ich dann das ganze System umstellen soll?


----------



## Knogle (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Razor0601 schrieb:


> Das lässt mich dann natürlich wieder etwas nachdenken. Denn mit meinem alten FX-8350@4,8ghz hatte ich knapp 800P im Multi und ca. 120p im Single geschafft
> Ob ich dann das ganze System umstellen soll?



DAnn haste ja nen ganz schoen starken FX

Der Stromverbrauch wird wohl auch stark sein


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gerade wenn die Singlecoreleistung des 8er FX schon mithalten kann sehe ich keinen Grund zu wechseln. Die Multicoreskalierung dürfte Anwendungsabhängig mal besser und mal schlechter als bei nem Hexacore mit HT sein.

Ergo gleichwertig aber auf AM3 sind gute Boards einfachere zu bekommen.


----------



## Razor0601 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also alle FX-8350 die ich so im laufe der zeit da hatte gingen min. auf 4,6ghz.
Den Speicher muss man schon mit optimieren dann kommen ganz passable Werte raus. Dachte jeder Xeon geht locker über die 4ghz.
Da mein Board auch den FX-9590 unterstützt, werde ich mir den oder den 9370 bald mal holen. Und schauen bis wohin die gehen. Gibt es ab und an auch mal günstig.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Natürlich schafft jeder Westmere 4GHz, wer nicht mal die hinbekommt hat ein kaputtes board oder sollte sich nach einem anderen Hobby umsehen 



> Habe auf 4,3GHz etwa 985CB15-Punkte im Multicore-Test geschafft, im  SingleCore-Test waren es glaube 127Punkte oder so. Ist also ganz  ordentlich und garnicht mal soooo weit von den aktuellen CPUs weg.


Keine Ahnung was du falsch machst, aber mit 4GHz komme ich schon auf 950 Punkte im CB15 Multicore. Und was soll das Problem am "Turbo" sein? Das ist einfach nur ein um eins erhöter Multiplikator, mehr nicht.

Die FX schaffen auch in ungeübten Händen viel Takt, kommen aber im oberen Bereich bei weitem nicht mit.
Deine 800P bei 4,8GHz im Multi schafft ein gut optimiertes Xeon-System schon bei weit unter 4GHz.

Egal was du holst, such dir vor deinen Abenteuern adäquate Kühlung, dann macht das wesentlich mehr Spaß als mit einem Macho


----------



## Razor0601 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hatte an eine Raijintek Triton gedacht. Ja ich weiß ne richtige Wakü wäre besser


----------



## Jan565 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Jenachdem wie viel Spannung man bereit ist auf die CPU zu legen (und da bin ich z.B. bloß bis 1,376V bereit gewesen) schaffen 4,5GHz nur gaaanz wenige CPUs. Vorallem, da man den Takt definitiv nur mit dem Turbo erreicht.



Also über einen Multi von 20 schaffe ich die 4,5 auch nicht ganz. Da macht das Board schluss leider. Aber 222*20 bekomme ich hin und bin bei 4440 dann. 

Auf der einen Seite, wozu brauch ich 4,5GHz? Aber auf der anderen Seite ist es besser mehr statt weniger zu haben. 

An sich reichen auch 4GHz Problemlos, damit kann man auch alles machen, sind ja auch "nur" 19% weniger Takt.

Ich bin einfach nur erstaunt ein OC Potenzial von was 70% zu haben unter Luft!


----------



## Knogle (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, Nehalem taugt 

Auch die 1156er taugen, besonder die X3450

Leider gibts da keine 32nm CPUs


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Doch, aber nur als dualcore


----------



## Knogle (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Doch, aber nur als dualcore



Ehrlich?  Welche CPU denn?


Huch der i5 650 ist auch 32nm

ARK | Intel® Coreâ„¢ i5-650 Processor (4M Cache, 3.20 GHz)


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na, haste doch schon selber gefunden  Alle i3 und i5 dualcores für S1156 sind in 32nm.


----------



## Knogle (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Na, haste doch schon selber gefunden  Alle i3 und i5 dualcores für S1156 sind in 32nm.



Das ja doof

Wenns auf 32nm Kerner geben wuerde waere das ein richtig dickes Ding


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Natürlich schafft jeder Westmere 4GHz, wer nicht mal die hinbekommt hat ein kaputtes board oder sollte sich nach einem anderen Hobby umsehen
> 
> 
> Keine Ahnung was du falsch machst, aber mit 4GHz komme ich schon auf 950 Punkte im CB15 Multicore. Und was soll das Problem am "Turbo" sein? Das ist einfach nur ein um eins erhöter Multiplikator, mehr nicht.



Ich ziehe nicht den Uncore-Takt durch die Decke, mein X5650 hatte "nur" etwa 3650MHz geschafft. Zudem nutze ich auch nur simplen 1333er-Speicher und keinen getunten 2133er.


----------



## Knogle (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich ziehe nicht den Uncore-Takt durch die Decke, mein X5650 hatte "nur" etwa 3650MHz geschafft. Zudem nutze ich auch nur simplen 1333er-Speicher und keinen getunten 2133er.



Wann kommt denn dein neuer?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kommt mir trotzdem recht ineffizient vor, ich hatte da auch nur 4GHz Uncore und den RAM bei 2000C9-9-9 (das war damals für den Effizienzvergleich zwischen 32nm und 45nm). 
Vergessen die Pornodownloads im Hintergrund auszumachen, bevor du Cinebench gestartet hast? 

Btw, danke dass du mich dran erinnerst, meine Hypers wurden noch gar nicht durch den Cinebench geschickt. Mal gucken wie viel 2200C7-7-7 statt 1760C7-9-8 bringt.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Keine Ahnung was da war. Aber 985Punkte sind ja jetzt auch nicht soooo schlecht.
Lag eventuell an Windows8.1, Windows 7 ist bei mir in den CPU-Benchmarks immer flotter gewesen.

Achja, was das Problem am Turbo-OC war: Mein Board legt da immer so +0,100V-0,120V für die Turbostufen rauf... Hat dafür gesorgt, dass ich die Spannung theoretisch hätte soweit senken müssen, dass mir die CPU im Idle- bzw. Teillastbetrieb instabil geworden ist. Das Problem habe ich mit dem i7 920 auch - übertakte ich mit den Turbostufen ist das System wesentlich instabiler. Und ja, das ist halt ein Nachteil an der dynamischen VCore.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Achso stimmt, du warst ja der mit dem offset auf 1366... keine weiteren Fragen euer Ehren 

Ich könnte gar nicht auf die Turbostufe verzichten. Um meinen 3D-Benchtakt zu kriegen bräuchte ich sonst nen BCLK von 242, für meinen 2D-Takt 260. Da ist es doch wesentlich angenehmer nur 220 bzw. 225 zu benötigen.


----------



## Jan565 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich weiß auch nicht was da los ist. Ich habe im Cinebench 938 Punkte bei 4GHz. Dabei habe ich auch nur alte 1600er mit CL9-9-9-24-1T.

Ram Takten wurde bei mir noch nie etwas. Bekomme den Speicher kaum über 1700 hinweg. Egal was ich mache. Die sind leider sehr krüppelig.


----------



## XE85 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Natürlich schafft jeder Westmere 4GHz, wer  nicht mal die hinbekommt hat ein kaputtes board oder sollte sich nach  einem anderen Hobby umsehen



Das ist leider Unsinn, mein 980X (Und ich weiß sehr wohl was ich mache) schaffte die 4GHz, nichtmal mit Spannungen die mir für den Dauerbetrieb zu hoch wären, nicht Primestable.

Und genau das ist das Problem von solchen Übertakter Geschichten wie hier mit dem Xeon, niemand garantiert einem das es wirklich geht und die CPU mit dem Takt läuft.

Mal abgesehn davon hat sich das übertakten von günstigen, niedrig getakteten (gebraucht) Xeons mit dem Sockel 2011(-3) sowiso erledigt, da sie nicht mehr übertaktet werden können(von ein paar Mhz via BCLK mal abgesehn).


----------



## Jan565 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@ XE85

Es kann auch nicht jeder Garantieren, aber wenn dein 980X keine 4GHz packt, gehört er mit zu den schlechtesten. Die meisten packen 4GHz, viele 4,2-4,3 und um so höher man geht, um so weniger schaffen das auch. Wobei der 980X ja sowieso schon mehr Takt hat als die Xeon! 3,3 glaube ich waren das, also noch einmal 20% oben drauf und man hat 4GHz. Alle User hier im Thread haben ihren Xeon auf 4GHz und mehr gebracht, dabei sind das schon 50% mehr Takt. Aber nun denn. 

Wieso sollte es später keine günstigen 2011 Xeons zum Takten geben? Vor allem, es gibt Xeons für den Sockel 2011 die man Takten kann! Ich denke schon das die in ein paar Jahren ähnlich niedrig im Preis sein werden wie jetzt der X5650.


----------



## XE85 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Es kann auch nicht jeder Garantieren, aber wenn dein 980X keine 4GHz packt, gehört er mit zu den schlechtesten. .



Das kann schon sein, zeigt aber einfach das das ganze nicht von vorne herein eine "garantierte" Sache ist.



Jan565 schrieb:


> * Alle User hier im Thread* haben ihren Xeon auf 4GHz und mehr gebracht.



Das ist aber, in relation zu den CPUs die es gibt, sicher keine representative Zahl wo man von "geht sicher" sprechen kann.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Vor allem, es gibt Xeons für den Sockel 2011 die man Takten kann!



Wo? Poste da mal einen Link bitte.

Mit den Xeons für den Sockel 2011 wurde von intel eine Sperre eingebaut die verhindert dass die ebenfalls mit dem Sockel 2011 eingeführten BCLK Straps von den Xeons angenommen werden. Klar es bleiben immer noch ein paar Mhz die man rausholen kann, nur ob man jetzt 2,2GHz oder 2,4 hat, macht jetzt nicht den großen unterschied.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

XE, da lief aber ziemlich sicher was anderes schief und nicht die CPU, von so einem schlechten 980X hab ich noch nie gehört.

Die einzigen Xeon für 2011, die man "ordentlich" übertakten kann, sind leider die E5-1600er (v1,v2 usw). Und das sind im Grunde i7 3960X/4960X usw. Sind auch nicht multisockel-fähig.


----------



## Jan565 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Genau, die Xeon E5 16XX lassen sich über den Multi Takten. Und sind für den Sockel 2011! Die 2011-3er Versionen, weiß ich nicht ob es da auch der Fall ist. 

Der Multi geht in der Regel bis 47 oder so bei denen, was aber schon ordentlich ist und auf jeden Fall reicht um vom OC zu reden. Dazu kommt noch, es sind 6 Kerner! 

Einziger Nachteil bei denen ist. Sie laufen nicht auf dem EVGA SR-X und sonst welchen Dual Sockel Boards.


----------



## XE85 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> ...da lief aber ziemlich sicher was anderes schief und nicht die CPU....



Die CPU wurde mit mehreren Boards getestet und die Boards mit anderen CPUs. 



Jan565 schrieb:


> Genau, die Xeon E5 16XX lassen sich über den Multi Takten. Und sind für den Sockel 2011!



Das sind die Equivalente zu den Desktopmodellen, mit gleichem Preis und gleicher Ausstattung. Da kann man auch gleich zu diesem greifen. Da gibt es (leider) keine Modelle die günstig die Ausstattung des Topmodells haben, etwa einen 8 Kerner mit 2,4GHz. Denn nur das würde dann dem entsprechen was beim Sockel 1366 dem X5650 ist. Was soll man mit einem Desktopmodell mit anderem Aufkleber?


----------



## Jan565 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Sockel 2011 ist ja noch nicht so alt. Mal sehen wie sich die Preise entwickeln wenn der 2011 EoL ist und vom Markt verschwindet. Dann sollten die Preise für den 1650 oder 1660 auf jeden Fall fallen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jan, beim 2011 ist es völlig egal wie die Xeon-Preise fallen, das sind die gleichen CPUs und werden daher nicht billiger sein als die i7. Die X5650 sind momentan deswegen so billig, weil einige Datacenter Tausende rausgehauen haben, die davor in dualsocket liefen. Die UP-Xeons von 2011 wird aber wohl keine Sau in einem Server benutzen, deswegen gehe ich schwer davon aus, dass das die letzte solcher Schwemmen an günstigen spieletauglichen CPUs war (wenn Intel nicht irgendwann wieder den BCLK freigibt).

@XE:
Dann wage ich mal schwer zu behaupten, dass unser Thread hier repräsentativer für den durchschnittlichen Westmere ist als deine bedauernswerte CPU. 
Wie gesagt hab ich noch nie von einer so schlechten gehört, das ist weit unter dem was normal ist. Aber ganz ehrlich... bei einer CPU für mitlerweile unter 80€ wäre das irgendwo auch austauschbar. Zweimal solches Pech halte ich für unmöglich.

Hast du die CPU denn noch?


----------



## XE85 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nein, die CPU habe ich nicht mehr, bin froh das ich die Krücke überhaupt losbekommen habe.

Klar ist auch meine CPU nicht representativ, ich wollte damit auch nur sagen das man mit Aussagen wie "wer keine 4GHz schafft ist blöd", "geht sicher" und ähnlichen vll. etwas vorsichtiger sein sollte. Denn wenn dann ein Thread kommt ala "Mein xyz schaft keine 4Ghz wie im Thread abc erzählt" kommen dann sicher als erstes Antworten ala "Niemand garantiert dir übertakten"


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ganz ehrlich, wenn hunderte Berichte von weit über 4GHz auf einen mit weniger kommen, dann ist das definitiv nichts, was ich in jedem post berücksichtige.
Selbst Westmere, die die meisten hier als Krücke bezeichnen würden schaffen das locker. Deswegen ist es meiner Meinung nach dann nur natürlich, wenn ich das Phänomen "extrem schlechte CPU" als allerletztes in Betracht ziehe, wenn jemand den Takt nicht schafft.

Du schreibst doch auch nicht unter jeden post, bei dem jemand 4,2-4,5GHz für Haswell als realistisch einstuft mit erhobenem Finger "aaaaber damals gab es mal einen, der hat das nicht gemacht!!".

Klar klingt das sehr herablassend/gemein wenn ich das so schreibe. Aber in den allerallermeisten Fällen sitzt bei sowas das Problem eben vor dem Bildschirm. Um die wenigen Ausnahmen bei denen das nicht der Fall ist tuts mir Leid, aber ich bin nicht Claudia Roth von der Gleichstellungsbehörde für minderwertige CPUs.
Wenn ich weiß, dass jemand in der Lage ist die anderen Faktoren auszuschalten (ich maße mir mal an dich als fähig zu bezeichnen  ), dann ist das auch was anderes, als wenn jemand noch nie vorher übertaktet hat, 20 Minuten investiert und dann sagt "4GHz geht net".


----------



## XE85 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich, wenn hunderte Berichte von  weit über 4GHz auf einen mit weniger kommen, dann ist das definitiv  nichts, was ich in jedem post berücksichtige.



Es würde schon genügen wenn man (wie schon erwähnt) Phrasen wie "geht sicher" oder "wenn nicht ist der User schuld" einfach weglässt.



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Du schreibst doch auch nicht unter jeden post, bei dem jemand 4,2-4,5GHz  für Haswell als realistisch einstuft mit erhobenem Finger "aaaaber  damals gab es mal einen, der hat das nicht gemacht!!".



Ich bin generell dagegen, gerade Neulingen, irgend eine (und sei es noch so lächerlich geringe) Progonose für irgend welche Übertaktungserfolge zu geben. Jedem (Neuling) soll klar sein das es auch auf (überspitzt ausgedrückt) 10Mhz mehr keine Erfogsgarantie gibt.



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Klar klingt das sehr herablassend/gemein wenn ich das so schreibe.



Das klingt nicht nur so das ist es auch. Du kennst weder den User am anderen Ende der Leitung noch dessen System (von dessen Eckdaten, CPU, Mobo, etc. mal abgesehn), maßt dir aber trotzdem an das Problem erstmal beim User zu suchen, und das steht dir schlicht und einfach nicht zu.


----------



## Jan565 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



XE85 schrieb:


> Das klingt nicht nur so das ist es auch. Du kennst weder den User am anderen Ende der Leitung noch dessen System (von dessen Eckdaten, CPU, Mobo, etc. mal abgesehn), maßt dir aber trotzdem an das Problem erstmal beim User zu suchen, und das steht dir schlicht und einfach nicht zu.



Natürlich geht man erst einmal davon aus, dass der User einen Fehler gemacht hat. Warum auch nicht? Ich weiß noch gar nicht was er jetzt für Ahnung vom PC hat. Wie oft kommt es denn vor das es einfach nur ein simpler Fehler vom Benutzer und nicht von der Hardware ist? 

Aber ein noch besseres Beispiel sind doch die ganzen OC Threads hier. Jede Woche aufs neue kommen welche, die ihre "K" CPU oder "non-K" CPU Takten wollen und dabei sowas von keine Ahnung haben was sie machen müssen, anstatt sich vorher schlau zu lesen über ihre Hardware und einfach mal google oder den Kopf selber bemühen. Oder wie oft kommt ein Thread in dem angeblich eine CPU falsch läuft weil der Maximale Turbo nicht auf allen Kernen läuft, weil einfach einige zu Faul oder sonst was sind, um einmal richtig zu lesen oder sich zu informieren?

Ich bin ja schon ein paar Jahre hier im Forum und man sieht an der Anzahl der Beiträge vom User oder weil man den Nick schon oft gelesen hat, was er kann oder ob er zumindest einen gewissen "Plan" von der Materie hat.


----------



## Knogle (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

99% der PC Probleme sitzen vor dem Bildschirm


----------



## Jan565 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> 99% der PC Probleme sitzen vor dem Bildschirm



Genau so sieht es aus!

Aber ich habe da auch noch mal eine frage.

Ich habe mal meinen Arbeitsspeicher bissel umgestellt. Normal lasse ich den auf 9-9-9-24-1T laufen. Wenn ich den jetzt aber auf 8-8-8-28-1T stelle ist er langsamer. 

Lasse ich den auf 9-9-9-28-1T laufen ist er sogar schneller. 

Woher kommt das? Spannung vom Speicher ist auf 1,75V gerade, einfach um die ausschließen zu können.


----------



## Knogle (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es aus!
> 
> Aber ich habe da auch noch mal eine frage.
> 
> ...




Geh mal auf 1,8V und mach den UCLK weiter hoch


----------



## iGameKudan (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Müsste ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal testen. Lasse meinen RAM statt mit 9-9-9-24 mit 8-8-8-16 1T und 120er-tRFC laufen (da macht der G.Skill-Riegel leider schlapp, die TeamGroups schaffen 107 garantiert, der G.Skill hat eigentlich 140...). Bei 1230MHz. :c


----------



## Olstyle (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hast du ECC RAM? Dann könnte es das korrigieren auftretender Fehler sein.
Ansonsten stellt dein Board wohl die Subtimings automatisch hoch wenn du mit den Haupttimings runter gehst.


----------



## Jan565 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Hast du ECC RAM? Dann könnte es das korrigieren auftretender Fehler sein.
> Ansonsten stellt dein Board wohl die Subtimings automatisch hoch wenn du mit den Haupttimings runter gehst.



Ne, das ist ja das erstaunliche daran, ich habe alle Timings Fest eingestellt. 

Ich lasse sonst auch alle gleich und es sind ganz normale Rams. 

Mal die Werksangaben von meinen Rams

einmal ein Kit Excelle Ram 2x2 GB CL 6-9-9-24 1,65V 
einmal ein Kit Kingston Hyper X 2x2 GB CL 9-9-9-24 1,65V
und G.Skill 2x2 GB CL 9-9-9-24 1,5V

Aber ich habe es noch nie hin bekommen bei DDR3 die Timings stark zu verbessern oder überhaupt ein Leistungsplus raus zu bekommen. Ab 1800 startet mein PC bei den Rams auch nicht mehr. Dabei ist egal auf welche Timings ich gehe. 

Bei DDR1 Rams früher, hatte ich einmal 2x1GB Crucial CL 3-3-3-6 und die liefen auf 2,5-2-2-5-1T ohne Probleme. Ich hatte auch schon einmal einen DDR2 667 CL5 der auf 1066 CL6 lief.


----------



## Knogle (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ne, das ist ja das erstaunliche daran, ich habe alle Timings Fest eingestellt.
> 
> Ich lasse sonst auch alle gleich und es sind ganz normale Rams.
> 
> ...




Versuch doch einfach mal @2,5V

Fuer Benchmarks ist das ok


----------



## Olstyle (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

2,5V sind NICHT ok und bringen bei gängigen Chips auch nichts.

Du könntest mit CPUTweaker schauen ob sich tatsächlich nichts ändern bzw. live benchen was schneller ist ohne Umweg über das BIOS.


----------



## Knogle (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> 2,5V sind NICHT ok und bringen bei gängigen Chips auch nichts.
> 
> Du könntest mit CPUTweaker schauen ob sich tatsächlich nichts ändern bzw. live benchen was schneller ist ohne Umweg über das BIOS.



Hmm also mein CSX Ram hat da bisher nicht gemeckert

Der laeuft auf 1600Mhz nur mit 2,5V


----------



## Olstyle (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie viele Bluescreens am Tag waren bei dir noch gleich "nicht meckern"?


----------



## Knogle (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie viele Bluescreens am Tag waren bei dir noch gleich "nicht meckern"?




Bei meinen MCEs warens maximal 2-3 pro Woche

Nun habe ich mit dem RAM
Bisher noch garkeinen 

@Olstyle: Wenn das Board die Subtimings selbst einstellt kann man denen via Einstellen ueber den SMBus oder Super I/O entgegenwirken


----------



## Jan565 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> 2,5V sind NICHT ok und bringen bei gängigen Chips auch nichts.
> 
> Du könntest mit CPUTweaker schauen ob sich tatsächlich nichts ändern bzw. live benchen was schneller ist ohne Umweg über das BIOS.



Ich kann damit zwar alles auslesen, aber nicht einstellen. Oder mache ich da was falsch?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die alten CSX wurden für Sockel 775 entworfen, da war der Speichercontroller noch auf dem board und überhöhte Vdimm konnte höchstens die Riegel selber töten. Aber auch da wurde es ab 2,2V gefährlich.
2,5V einzustellen ist definitiv kein guter Plan  Schon allein deswegen, weil du dann auf ungefähr 2Vtt stellen musst, um keine Schäden durch zu unterschiedliche interne Spannungen zu riskieren.

Guter RAM schafft 1600 bei unter 1,5V. Meine besten Dominator GT (1866C7er) machen 2200C8-8-8@1,68V und 2250C7-8-7@1,8V.

@Jan: bei deinen drei sets hast du im schlimmsten Fall drei unterschiedliche IMC-Typen. Kann sein, dass du welche dabei hast, die z.B. keine tRCD unter 9 vertragen, PSC macht sowas ganz gerne (da sieht man dann die hübschen C6-9-6 Latenzen).
 Ist nicht immer sinnvoll bei solchen Konstellationen noch zu übertakten, aber wenn du es tust, empfehle ich dir für schnelle tests SuperPi32 zu benutzen.
Mach einfach mal Runs bei 1333C9, dann 1600C9 und schärf dann langsam die timings. Sobald deine Werte schlechter werden, waren die timings zu scharf/Takt zu hoch/Vdimm zu niedrig.


----------



## Knogle (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Die alten CSX wurden für Sockel 775 entworfen, da war der Speichercontroller noch auf dem board und überhöhte Vdimm konnte höchstens die Riegel selber töten. Aber auch da wurde es ab 2,2V gefährlich.
> 2,5V einzustellen ist definitiv kein guter Plan  Schon allein deswegen, weil du dann auf ungefähr 2Vtt stellen musst, um keine Schäden durch zu unterschiedliche interne Spannungen zu riskieren.
> 
> Guter RAM schafft 1600 bei unter 1,5V. Meine besten Dominator GT (1866C7er) machen 2200C8-8-8@1,68V und 2250C7-8-7@1,8V.
> ...



Hab die CSX unter Ivy am laufen , nicht auf meinem heiligen Westmere System


----------



## Apfelkuchen (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist ja noch schlimmer oO


----------



## Gadteman (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hmm, das scheint wirklich nicht mein Hobby zu werden


----------



## Knogle (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Interessant

Wenn man Byte 0 im Super I/O auf 0 stellt für Not GPIO statt GPIO kann man 0,2V PCI Bus Spannung einsparen stabil


----------



## bingo88 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Einerseits den RAM fast als "Glowsticks" betreiben, andererseits die PCI Bus Spannung unter Specs senken? Du hängst wohl nicht sehr an deiner Hardware  Was soll den der Nutzen dieser Geschichte sein?


----------



## Knogle (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die 2,5V laufen nur auf meinem Ivy  Den RAM bei meinem Westmere habe ich auf maximal 2,1V betrieben


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Einerseits den RAM fast als "Glowsticks" betreiben





Made my day.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Intel plant meines Wissens nach Xeons für 2011-3 mit offenem Multi


----------



## Jan565 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn dem so ist, wäre das super! Dann hoffentlich noch Multi Core Sockel fähig und schon haben wir in ein paar Jahren CPUs wieder für billige Preise! 

Also mein Ram will mich echt auf den Arm nehmen. 

Ich lasse den gerade Problemlos bei 8-8-8-24-1T laufen. Ist ja auch alles schön und gut.

Jetzt aber das extrem merkwürdige, weil ich halt wissen wollte was der Unterschied macht in SuperPi 32M. Habe den Speicher im BIOS auf Stock Werte gestellt und der PC startet nicht einmal?!

Mit besseren Timings geht alles, aber mit Standard Werten nicht. 

Ich denke mal ich werde mir irgendwann neuen Ram holen.


----------



## Knogle (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Intel plant meines Wissens nach Xeons für 2011-3 mit offenem Multi



Wo haste das Wissen denn her?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aus dem Disskussionsfred zum Hasi-E im Luxx


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das war auch mal im HWBot Thema. Das Problem, das viele dabei gesehen haben, ist dass es die OC-Community extrem spalten würde. Wenn die beste CPU für benchmarks plötzlich nicht mehr 500€ sondern 5000€ kostet und man zwei davon braucht um konkurrenzfähig zu sein, wird das etwas unschön für die meisten Leute 
Aber einfach mal abwarten und die Augen offen halten.


----------



## Knogle (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Das war auch mal im HWBot Thema. Das Problem, das viele dabei gesehen haben, ist dass es die OC-Community extrem spalten würde. Wenn die beste CPU für benchmarks plötzlich nicht mehr 500€ sondern 5000€ kostet und man zwei davon braucht um konkurrenzfähig zu sein, wird das etwas unschön für die meisten Leute
> Aber einfach mal abwarten und die Augen offen halten.



Ein 12 Kerner mit offenen Multi waere nett

Immerhin geht bei 1567 auch etwas OC


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Beweise bitte


----------



## Knogle (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Beweise bitte



Habe ich mir schon gedacht das sowas kommt 

Wenn jemand mir auf die schnelle wieder ein 1567 System zur Verfuegung stellen koennte, koennte ichs nochnmal machen MIT CPU Z und Benchmarks


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

"Wieder", du sagst also, du hattest bereits ein S1567-System, aber hast mal wieder ganz zufällig keinen einzigen Beweis, weder screenshot noch Foto noch sonstiges? 
Sorry aber dir glaub ich gar nichts mehr. Das waren für mich bisher zu viele unhaltbare Behauptungen.


----------



## Knogle (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> "Wieder", du sagst also, du hattest bereits ein S1567-System, aber hast mal wieder ganz zufällig keinen einzigen Beweis, weder screenshot noch Foto noch sonstiges?
> Sorry aber dir glaub ich gar nichts mehr. Das waren für mich bisher zu viele unhaltbare Behauptungen.



Die Beweise von meinem OC mit  Supermicro System haben dich ja auch nicht ueberzeugt trotz CPU Z o.O

In MDL hat das aber wohl auch jemand schon gemacht


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Die Beweise von meinem OC mit  Supermicro System haben dich ja auch nicht ueberzeugt trotz CPU Z o.O



Wieso das kein Beweis war hab ich doch schon erklärt, du hast da einfach nur CPU-Z im CPU-Tab offen gehabt, und das sogar bei einem system mit einer CPU, sonst würde das Fenster anders aussehen. Wenn du zeigen willst, dass du auf einem bestimmten board übertaktet hast, dann musst du logischerweise auch einen Mainboard-Tab aufmachen um dieses mainboard zu zeigen.
So viel Verständnis musst du doch haben, oder? 
Mal als Beispiel, dein Beispiel ist genauso valide, wie wenn ich das hier poste und sage das ist der Beweis, dass man zwei X5650 auf Sockel 775, 939, AM2 und AM3+ übertakten kann, schließlich ist da ein CPU-Z-Fenster:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber kein Beweis, weil nirgendwo das board überhaupt erwähnt wird, und genau wie bei deinem "Beweis" der Reiter für die zweite CPU ausgegraut ist -> nur EINE CPU verbaut.


Keine Ahnung was das MDL sein soll, aber um links bin ich immer dankbar. Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass ich davon erfahren hätte, und vor allem, dass auf HWBot Leute davon erfahren und das angewandt hätten. Leute wie z.B. DJ haben schon Dutzende 1567-Systeme gebencht, und keiner davon hat je was übertakten können...

EDIT: Nochmal zum Vergleich, das war das, was du gepostet hast:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Wieso das kein Beweis war hab ich doch schon erklärt, du hast da einfach nur CPU-Z im CPU-Tab offen gehabt, und das sogar bei einem system mit einer CPU, sonst würde das Fenster anders aussehen. Wenn du zeigen willst, dass du auf einem bestimmten board übertaktet hast, dann musst du logischerweise auch einen Mainboard-Tab aufmachen um dieses mainboard zu zeigen.
> So viel Verständnis musst du doch haben, oder?
> Mal als Beispiel, dein Beispiel ist genauso valide, wie wenn ich das hier poste und sage das ist der Beweis, dass man zwei X5650 auf Sockel 775, 939, AM2 und AM3+ übertakten kann, schließlich ist da ein CPU-Z-Fenster:
> 
> ...



Aber sogar nichtmal der8auer hat laut eigener Aussage vorher was von dem Bitregister OC gehoert  Bevor ich mein TUT rausgebracht habe


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der8auer ist auch nicht gerade bekannt dafür mit Servern mit 4-8 Sockeln rumzuspielen, DJ schon. 
Und lenk nicht schon wieder einfach an Fankten vorbei.


----------



## Knogle (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Der8auer ist auch nicht gerade bekannt dafür mit Servern mit 4-8 Sockeln rumzuspielen, DJ schon.
> Und lenk nicht schon wieder einfach an Fankten vorbei.



Wie koennte ich dich dann ueberzeugen?

/e: Hab mir gerade die Pics von dem angeschaut?


Ist die Core VOltage auslesefehler? Wie schafft der dann bei 2,2Ghz 0,896V?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du köntest mich überzeugen indem du aufhörst screenshots zu fälschen bzw. einfach zu behaupten, dass sie von einem bestimmten System stammen.
Mal im Ernst, das muss dir doch einleuchten, dass bei  so einem screenshot wie deinem einfach jeder alles behaupten kann 
Lies doch nochmal meinen post von vorhin und schau dir unsere Bilder an...

Du bist in einem Hardwareforum, mach Beweise einfach wie jeder andere Mensch hier auch.

1) CPU-Z mit tabs für CPU, RAM und Mainboard
2) Beliebiger Benchmark um einschätzen zu können ob der Takt wirklich anliegt oder ob du nur den Win8-Zeitgeber verstellt hast um die angezeigte Taktrate zu ändern


----------



## Knogle (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann mir jemand guten RAM fuer S1366 empfehlen?

Habe mal vor neue 4GB Module zu kaufen

Die Kingstons brauchen leider sehr viel Spannung zum OCn

Zu den Microns die ich mal gepostet habe, wie lassen die sich eigentlich so OCn? Ich habe vor die auf nem S1150 System zu OCn


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Okay langsam glaub ich du hast psychische Probleme oder sowas, das ist jetzt das vierte mal, dass du in Erklärungsnot einfach kommentarlos flüchtest.
Ich bin dann mal raus aus diesem Thread. Das wird mir zu lächerlich.


----------



## Knogle (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Okay langsam glaub ich du hast psychische Probleme oder sowas, das ist jetzt das vierte mal, dass du in Erklärungsnot einfach kommentarlos flüchtest.
> Ich bin dann mal raus aus diesem Thread. Das wird mir zu lächerlich.



Was erwartest du denn nun von mir? Ich dachte es ist alles gesagt


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab dir mehr als oft genug geschrieben was du tun kannst um noch einen Funken Glaubwürdigkeit zu retten.
Denke nicht, dass ich dazu noch was sagen muss, außer, dass ich Lügen verachte.

Du darfst mir gern irgendwann das Gegenteil beweisen, aber bis es soweit ist wünsch ich dir hier viel Spaß mit deinem übertakteten Supermicro und deinem übertakteten 1567


----------



## Knogle (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich hab dir mehr als oft genug geschrieben was du tun kannst um noch einen Funken Glaubwürdigkeit zu retten.
> Denke nicht, dass ich dazu noch was sagen muss, außer, dass ich Lügen verachte.
> 
> Du darfst mir gern irgendwann das Gegenteil beweisen, aber bis es soweit ist wünsch ich dir hier viel Spaß mit deinem übertakteten Supermicro und deinem übertakteten 1567


Es war nicht mein 1567  Ich habe kein Geld dafuer

Und 2. ises nicht mehr moeglich da ich einige meiner Systeme vekauft habe (Auf Wunsch kann ich dir auch die Links zu den Angeboten schicken )

3. wuerde es doch garkeinen Sinn machen wenn ich hier irgendwelche Sachen frei erfinde


----------



## Atent123 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wäre vielleicht jemand so Nett mir sagen zu können welche Punktzahl er im x264 Benchmark hat?
Damit ich das mit meinem 4770k vergleichen kann.


----------



## Knogle (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht jemand so Nett mir sagen zu können welche Punktzahl er im x264 Benchmark hat?
> Damit ich das mit meinem 4770k vergleichen kann.



Hast du nen Link zu diesem Benchmark? Kenne den leider nich


----------



## Atent123 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Oh sry hier

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/262845-ranking-x264-benchmark-hd-5-0-1-a.html


----------



## Knogle (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wo find ich da in dem Prog den Score?


----------



## Atent123 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Eigentlich müsstest du mit enter den Score sehen können allerdings war zumindest bei mir vorhin kein Score angegeben .


----------



## Knogle (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ohje Willste vielleicht nen anderen Benchmark haben?


----------



## Atent123 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So ich habe diesen hier durchlaufen lassen download from Guru3D.com
und kam auf 
encoded 2500 frames, 25.96 fps, 22399.00 kb/s .


----------



## Knogle (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ich hab da 
encoded 2500 frames, 28.76 fps, 22397.57 kb/s


----------



## Atent123 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mhhh kommt der Xeon mit 2400 mhz Ram klar ?
Und glaubt ihr 750 Watt reichen für 2 x 980 und einen übertakteten Xeon ?


----------



## Knogle (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja muesste reichen

Ne, gehen nur 2100Mhz, jedoch ist die Bandbreite trotzdem hoeher dank Triple Channel

Muesstest den RAM auf 3000 ziehen bei Haswell um an einen 2100er Westmere ranzukommen


----------



## Atent123 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich weißt nicht was Tripple Channel heißt aber ich stelle mir darunter vor das man dafür 3 Ram Module braucht.


----------



## Knogle (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Ich weißt nicht was Tripple Channel heißt aber ich stelle mir darunter vor das man dafür 3 Ram Module braucht.



Ja, 3 oder 6


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Ich weißt nicht was Tripple Channel heißt aber ich stelle mir darunter vor das man dafür 3 Ram Module braucht.


Damit sollte man sich bei 1366 dringend beschäftigen, denn hier ist man als absolute Außnahme unterwegs. Es gab weder davor noch danach je wieder ein 3er Speicherinterface.
Man kommt mit diesem Interface aber sehr gut weg, und vor allem kann man selbst mit günstigen 4GB Modulen schon einiges erreichen. 
Notfallst lieber 2x2 Module kaufen und eines wo anders nutzen.

Mach ich auch so.


----------



## Knogle (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Damit sollte man sich bei 1366 dringend beschäftigen, denn hier ist man als absolute Außnahme unterwegs. Es gab weder davor noch danach je wieder ein 3er Speicherinterface.
> Man kommt mit diesem Interface aber sehr gut weg, und vor allem kann man selbst mit günstigen 4GB Modulen schon einiges erreichen.
> Notfallst lieber 2x2 Module kaufen und eines wo anders nutzen.
> 
> Mach ich auch so.




Doch, Sockel 1356 oder so hat auch Triple Channel


----------



## DasRegal (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Erstmal poste ich nochmal für alle unwissenden:


> _PLL Spannung = NIEMALS über 1,89V_
> _QPI Spannung = unter Luft max 1,35V/unter Wasser 1,5V (das ist die Spannung des Speichercontrollers!Auch wenn deine CPU unter last nicht zu heiß wird, bedeutet das nicht das der Speichercontroller mehr als 1,5V überlebt)
> _(vllt. ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, dass einige Kerne eurer CPU wärmer werden, als die anderen. Das hat damit zu tun wie nahe die Cores am Speichercontoller sitzen. Nur um mal deutlich zu machen wie viel Hitze der generiert)
> _Differenz QPI/RAM Spannung = NIE NIE NIEMALS über 0,45V _
> _PCI-e Anhebung bis 105MHz MAXIMAL. Am PCI-e hängen alle Controller mit dran (USB-SATA usw.) Du riskierts HDD, USB-Geräte und Grafikkartenschäden für eine minimale Mehrleistung._






Atent123 schrieb:


> Mhhh kommt der Xeon mit 2400 mhz Ram klar ?
> Und glaubt ihr 750 Watt reichen für 2 x 980 und einen übertakteten Xeon ?



Hey,
also ich muss hier die ganze Sache nochmal auf die richtige Bahn lenken. Wenn du jetzt eine Haswell CPU hast und willst aufgrund von Encodinganwendungen auf Sockel 1366 umsteigen kann ich dir davon nur abraten. Auch beim zocken wirst du weniger FPS haben. Außerdem muss man beim Overclocking des 1366er auch einiges an Erfahrung haben da es ein recht komplizierter Sockel ist.

Aber erst mal zum Thema Bandbreite, was nun mal maßgeblich wichtig ist im Bereich Encoding:
Ob Triple-Channel oder nicht...der Speichercontroller im Gulftown/Westmere CPUs ist super langsam und veraltet. Die Speicherbandbreite ist sogar 20% geringer wie beim Bloomtown.
Zu der frage mit dem 2400Mhz Ram. 1366 CPUs sollte man immer mit dem Bustakt der Speicheranbindung (Uncore) im Verhältnis 1:2 laufen lassen.  Das heißt um 2000Mhz Ram für den Alltag stabil zu bekommen benötig man ca. 1,5-1,6V QPI um den ULCK-Takt von 4000Mhz stabil zu bekommen. Das ist schon sehr hoch und kann ich nur mit einer guten Wasserkühlung empfehlen. (sonst brennt dir Speichercontroller unter der IHS weg) Das optimale Verhältnis von QPI/BLCK/ULCK/CPUTAKT/RAMTAKT und dessen Spannungen zu finden sind schon einige Tage...wenn nicht sogar Wochen notwendig wenn man auch das letzte bisschen Leistung rauskitzeln will.

*Um es in Zahlen auszudrücken: (24/7 Settings!!!)

*Ein Gulftown erreicht mit High End Ram im Triple-Channel max. 18GB/s
Ein Bloomtown erreicht mit High End Ram im Triple-Channel max. 22GB/s
Ein Haswell erreicht mit High End Ram im Dual-Channel max. 30GB/s
Ein x99 System erreicht mit High End Ram im Quad-Channel  DDR4 max. 70GB/s

Wer jetzt noch ein uraltes System hat kann ein Sparfuchs sein und auf ein 1366er System wechseln. Wer aber ein neueres System hat (2600K/4790K usw) sollte dieses behalten.
Wer trotzdem ein Hexacore-system braucht sollte ein paar Euros zusammenkratzen und in eine X99 Plattform investieren. (x99 mobo + 5820K + 16GB DDR4 = 500€)
Vorallem unterstützten die S2011v3 CPUs neue Features wie effizientere Verschlüsselung (so ca. 20x schneller wie ein 1366er ja nach Typ) und H.265 Encodierung.

*Interessant dazu ist auch dieser Test in dem unteranderem ein X990, ein 4770K, ein X4960 und viele weitere CPUs miteinander verglichen werden. 
AnandTech | Intel Core i7 4960X (Ivy Bridge E) Review*

Bloomtown: (maximales Benchmark setting | absolut nicht 24/7 stable )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gulftown: ( mein aktuelles 970er 24/7 setting rockstable)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haswell: (stink normaler 2133er CL11 Ram)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Knogle: ich weiß du bist stolz hier auf deinen Thread und ich finds auch toll, dass du Werbung für den 1366er machst. Es ist ein toller Sockel...aber er ist alt. Bitte verdrehe keine Tatsachen wie mit der Speicherbandbreite. Aber vor allem nicht wenn es um Sachen wie Spannungen geht. 2,5V VDimm sind nicht nur kritsch sondern werden wahrscheinleich 75% aller neueren DDR3 Dimms direkt im den tot reißen. Ohne Boot, ohne alles. Aktuelle 1,35V und 1,5V Rammodule haben Chips die von den Herstellern bis maximal 1,8V freigegeben werden. 2,1V ist noch kurzzeitig OK unter Dice oder LN2.
Halte dich bei sowas einfach zurück...wenn du deine Sachen schrottest ist das deine Sache. Aber Sachen posten von denen du keine Ahnung hast und die Hardware anderer unwissender riskierst geht gar nicht.

Edit: Du gehst nicht davon aus, sondern ermutigst sie sogar dazu. 


> Versuch doch einfach mal @2,5V
> Fuer Benchmarks ist das ok



Ich will auch gar nicht weiter rumnörgeln. Nimm dir das einfach zu Herzen. Du weist ja auch nicht wie viele vllt. mitlesen um Tips für ihr Overclocking zu bekommen. Vielleicht sogar irgendwelche Kiddies für die 80€ eine Stange Geld ist.


----------



## Knogle (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich gehe jedoch nicht davon aus das andere 2,5V auf ihre RAMs jagen


----------



## Joker_54 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@DasRegal: Sicher das 105MHz PCIe schädlich ist? Ich fahr jetzt schon seit August damit und hatte nie Probleme. Würd mich jetzt mal aus Kostengründen interessieren, da Student und da sind 80€ CPU/ 300€ GraKa auch noch ein guter Batzen 

Zum Thema Performance: 4GHz sind gut alltagstauglich und damit fährt der Xeon im Rendern/Encoden/Sonstiges Multithreadzeugs deutlich schneller als mein i5-2500K@4.3GHz. Mir war aber auch von Anfang an bewusst, dass ich in Singlecore Anwendungen und Spielen 15-20% langsamer unterwegs bin, das ist halt der Tradeoff.


----------



## DasRegal (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> @DasRegal: Sicher das 105MHz PCIe schädlich ist? Ich fahr jetzt schon seit August damit und hatte nie Probleme. Würd mich jetzt mal aus Kostengründen interessieren, da Student und da sind 80€ CPU/ 300€ GraKa auch noch ein guter Batzen
> 
> Zum Thema Performance: 4GHz sind gut alltagstauglich und damit fährt der Xeon im Rendern/Encoden/Sonstiges Multithreadzeugs deutlich schneller als mein i5-2500K@4.3GHz. Mir war aber auch von Anfang an bewusst, dass ich in Singlecore Anwendungen und Spielen 15-20% langsamer unterwegs bin, das ist halt der Tradeoff.



Bin übrigens auch Student. 
Grundsätzlich sollte man von Übertakten des PCI-e/PCI/AGP Taktes für einen 24/7 Betrieb immer die Finger davon lassen. Über den PCI-e sind sämtliche Controller angebunden wie Sound, USB, Sata usw.  PCI-e/AGP Overclocking hat man schon immer nur durchgeführt, um dadurch ein paar Mhz mehr FSB/BLCK für Benchsessions rauszuquetschen. Lieber die Grafikkarte ein bisschen mehr quälen um mehr FPS zu bekommen.
Der kaum messbare Zuwachs an Leistung steht nicht im Verhältnis zum Risiko das Mainboard oder die Grafikkarte zu beschädigen. Wenn für dich z.B. der Sata-Controller zu langsam ist dann investiere lieber 40€ in einen gebrauchten Sata 6gb Controller. 

Außerdem für alle die sich unbedingt ein 1366er Mobo mit Sata 6 holen wollen...lasst die finger davon wenn ihr es nur deswegen kaufen wollt. Ich kann jetzt nur für die Rampage Boards sprechen (hab R3G unf R3E hier liegen) Der Controller ist nur über PCI-e 1x angebunden. D.h. maximal 250MB/s Transferrate. Nix mit 500MB/s+ SSD Leistung.

Übrigens spreche ich hier fast immer aus Erfahrung was Probleme mit HW angeht:
Asus Commando: beim Benchen mit PCI-e von 114Mhz USB + Sound zerstört. Mainboard war auch nicht mehr stabil zu bekommen.
i7 920 C1: getoastet durch eine PLL Spannung über 1,89V (müssten um die 2,05V gewesen sein)
Crucial 4GB Ballistix Tactical 1600 8-8-8-24 (1,5V) vor zwei Wochen verabschiedet bei 1,8V Dimm im Primetest (Der Riegel ist insgesammt nicht mal 50h gelaufen)

Zur PLL Spannung: heute weiß ich übrigens das bei Hexacores oft eine Verringerung der PLL Spannung zu einer geringeren VCore führen kann. (empfohlener Bereich ist 1,3V-1,89V) Da hilft aber nur ausprobieren. Bei mir war 1,6V übrigens der beste Wert...vllt hilft es ja jemandem.


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe mich grundsätzlich an die Regeln bezüglich der Spannungen gehalten (CPU VCore 1,376V, +0,3125V; 1,5V Vdimm; 1,335V QPI/VTT; 1,8V CPU PLL, alle Werte bis auf die VCore gefixt) und trotzdem hat sich mein X5650 vor zwei Wochen stumpf bei einem Neustart verabschiedet.

Und naja... Ob ein 1366-System in Spielen langsamer ist kommt ganz auf jenes Spiel an, BF4 z.B. lief auf meinem X5650 deutlich besser als auf nem 4670K. Wieso kann sich ja wohl jeder denken. 
Und wenn man dazu bereit ist auch gebraucht zu kaufen bekommt man für die fälligen 200€ nirgendswo mehr Leistung, (!) sofern man auch alle Threads ausnutzen kann (!).


----------



## Knogle (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DasRegal schrieb:


> Bin übrigens auch Student.
> Grundsätzlich sollte man von Übertakten des PCI-e/PCI/AGP Taktes für einen 24/7 Betrieb immer die Finger davon lassen. Über den PCI-e sind sämtliche Controller angebunden wie Sound, USB, Sata usw.  PCI-e/AGP Overclocking hat man schon immer nur durchgeführt, um dadurch ein paar Mhz mehr FSB/BLCK für Benchsessions rauszuquetschen. Lieber die Grafikkarte ein bisschen mehr quälen um mehr FPS zu bekommen.
> Der kaum messbare Zuwachs an Leistung steht nicht im Verhältnis zum Risiko das Mainboard oder die Grafikkarte zu beschädigen. Wenn für dich z.B. der Sata-Controller zu langsam ist dann investiere lieber 40€ in einen gebrauchten Sata 6gb Controller.
> 
> ...




PLLs kannste aber immerhin nachkaufen, und mit Loetkentnissen auch austauschen


----------



## DasRegal (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Habe mich grundsätzlich an die Regeln bezüglich der Spannungen gehalten (CPU VCore 1,376V, +0,3125V; 1,5V Vdimm; 1,335V QPI/VTT; 1,8V CPU PLL, alle Werte bis auf die VCore gefixt) und trotzdem hat sich mein X5650 vor zwei Wochen stumpf bei einem Neustart verabschiedet.
> 
> Und naja... Ob ein 1366-System in Spielen langsamer ist kommt ganz auf jenes Spiel an, BF4 z.B. lief auf meinem X5650 deutlich besser als auf nem 4670K. Wieso kann sich ja wohl jeder denken.
> Und wenn man dazu bereit ist auch gebraucht zu kaufen bekommt man für die fälligen 200€ nirgendswo mehr Leistung, (!) sofern man auch alle Threads ausnutzen kann (!).



Manchmal ist das leider so mit der Hardware. Da steckt man nicht drin. Vllt. hatte die CPU schon einen Knacks durch den Dauerbetrieb in einem Server verursacht wurde und du hast ihm jetzt halt den Todesstoß gegeben. Ging mir mal ganz früher mit einer FX5950 Ultra so...meine erste High-End Karte (gebraucht ohne Grantie). Lief ohne Probleme bis ich sie um brutale 50Mhz übertaktet habe. Instant Tod. Weihnachts und Geburtstagsgeld dahin.
Ja BF4 läuft bei mir auch Top auf dem Gulfi...aber 95% aller Spiele Nutzen nunmal nicht mehr als 4 Cores (wenn überhaupt ). Aber wird sich ja bessern durch die Mehrkernoptimierung der Konsolen.



> PLLs kannste aber immerhin nachkaufen, und mit Loetkentnissen auch austauschen


 Joa, theoretisch schon. Nützt nur nichts wenn sie die CPU mit in den Tod reißen. x) Da fehlen mir die Skills. Heute sind die ganzen SMD Bauteile so klein...ich hab ja schon Probleme auf Sockel A Mobos  VMods zu verlöten.


----------



## Knogle (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DasRegal schrieb:


> Manchmal ist das leider so mit der Hardware. Da steckt man nicht drin. Vllt. hatte die CPU schon einen Knacks durch den Dauerbetrieb in einem Server verursacht wurde und du hast ihm jetzt halt den Todesstoß gegeben. Ging mir mal ganz früher mit einer FX5950 Ultra so...meine erste High-End Karte (gebraucht ohne Grantie). Lief ohne Probleme bis ich sie um brutale 50Mhz übertaktet habe. Instant Tod. Weihnachts und Geburtstagsgeld dahin.
> Ja BF4 läuft bei mir auch Top auf dem Gulfi...aber 95% aller Spiele Nutzen nunmal nicht mehr als 4 Cores (wenn überhaupt ). Aber wird sich ja bessern durch die Mehrkernoptimierung der Konsolen.
> 
> Joa, theoretisch schon. Nützt nur nichts wenn sie die CPU mit in den Tod reißen. x) Da fehlen mir die Skills. Heute sind die ganzen SMD Bauteile so klein...ich hab ja schon Probleme auf Sockel A Mobos  VMods zu verlöten.




Die CPU von iGameKudan war bei mir zuvor im Betrieb 

Jedoch lief die Ewigkeiten in meinem NAS ohne jegliche Probleme


----------



## Fatal Justice (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi Leute,

 ich habe nun meinen i7 920 D0 gegen einen X5650 getauscht.
Ich plane wieder die BCLK von 150 Mhz anzustreben und maximales Undervolting zu betreiben dazu C-States, Eist, SMT und Turbo ein, so das 6x3300Mhz bzw. 2x 3450Mhz erreicht werden.
Die VCore mit dem i7 war 1,10V und außer dem BCLK, Ram war alles auf Auto gesetzt, was auch problemlos funktionierte.
Das Spiel geht beim Xeon nicht wirklich. QPI Link ist 3600Mhz, den ich gerne senken will, was aber irgendwie nicht geht, oder er übernimmt es zumindest nicht.
Ram ist 3x G.Skill 1600 CL-9 ULV mit 1,25 Volt, die (wieder) auf 1503Mhz laufen sollen. Egal ob manuell oder XMP, er übernimmt nicht Uncore x2 also 3007 Mhz, zumindest lt. CPU-Z
VID bei Volllast ist 1,176 Volt ohne LLC (nach CPU-Z) und schon bei 1,10V (Bios) schmiert die CPU unter Prime 95 ab. Übersehe ich hier irgendwas?
Sorry, es ist 5 Jahre her, dass ich mich dem OC  bei dem MB (Asus P6T6 WS Revolution, Bios 0509) befasst habe...


----------



## DasRegal (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hast du Bios 0509 oder 0905 drauf? Falls es das erste ist update mal auf 0905. Beim Overclocking ist es immer zu empfehlen alle Spannungen manuell einzugeben. Ein QPI-Takt von 3,6Ghz (7,2Ghz) ist ja noch problemlos stabil zu bekommen, aber es ist schon komisch, dass er die Settings nicht übernimmt.
Vllt. liest CPU-Z auch falsche werte aus. Lad dir mal ASUS TurboV für dein Mobo runter und schau ob da die Settings übernommen wurden.

Nur so aus Interesse: Wieso möchtest du die CPU undervolten wenn du in deinem System drei Stromhungrige GTX260 hast x) Tausch die drei gegen eine GTX 650 ti und du hast die gleiche Leistung bei 200% weniger Stromverbrauch. (Sagt derjenige der zwei stromfressende GTX 570 in seinem Rechner hat^^) Trotzdem ist Tri-Sli natürlich schön anzusehen.


----------



## Knogle (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DasRegal schrieb:


> Hast du Bios 0509 oder 0905 drauf? Falls es das erste ist update mal auf 0905. Beim Overclocking ist es immer zu empfehlen alle Spannungen manuell einzugeben. Ein QPI-Takt von 3,6Ghz (7,2Ghz) ist ja noch problemlos stabil zu bekommen, aber es ist schon komisch, dass er die Settings nicht übernimmt.
> Vllt. liest CPU-Z auch falsche werte aus. Lad dir mal ASUS TurboV für dein Mobo runter und schau ob da die Settings übernommen wurden.
> 
> Nur so aus Interesse: Wieso möchtest du die CPU undervolten wenn du in deinem System drei Stromhungrige GTX260 hast x) Tausch die drei gegen eine GTX 650 ti und du hast die gleiche Leistung bei 200% weniger Stromverbrauch. (Sagt derjenige der zwei stromfressende GTX 570 in seinem Rechner hat^^) Trotzdem ist Tri-Sli natürlich schön anzusehen.



Brauchst im Winter dafuer keine Heizung, hat auch was


----------



## DasRegal (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Brauchst im Winter dafuer keine Heizung, hat auch was


Stimmt tatsächlich. Wenn ich zocke mache ich die Heizung aus. Zum Teil steige die Stromaufnahme meines PCs beim Zocken knapp über 1000W und das mit einem Platinum Netzteil. 

Wenn man bedenkt, dass ein 4-Way-Sli GTX980 System auf 750W kommt ist das schon ganz beachtlich x)


----------



## Wolf77 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi, ich meld mich auch mal wieder 
Kann es sein, dass die x58 boards mit 8gb ram riegeln zicken? ich hatte vorher 4x corsair vengance 1866 4Gb drin, damit hat mein 5650 problemlos 4Ghz (22multi 200bclk) geschafft, jetzt hab ich 2x corsair vengeance lp 1600 8gb drin und das höchste bootbare sind 3.6Ghz mit 22multi 164bclk und auch da bekomm ich immer wieder beim starten "overclocking failed" angezeigt oder es gibt beim boot ins windows nen bluescreen (der bei win 8.1 nicht hilfreich ist )


----------



## Fatal Justice (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DasRegal schrieb:


> Hast du Bios 0509 oder 0905 drauf? Falls es das erste ist update mal auf 0905. Beim Overclocking ist es immer zu empfehlen alle Spannungen manuell einzugeben. Ein QPI-Takt von 3,6Ghz (7,2Ghz) ist ja noch problemlos stabil zu bekommen, aber es ist schon komisch, dass er die Settings nicht übernimmt.
> Vllt. liest CPU-Z auch falsche werte aus. Lad dir mal ASUS TurboV für dein Mobo runter und schau ob da die Settings übernommen wurden.
> 
> Nur so aus Interesse: Wieso möchtest du die CPU undervolten wenn du in deinem System drei Stromhungrige GTX260 hast x) Tausch die drei gegen eine GTX 650 ti und du hast die gleiche Leistung bei 200% weniger Stromverbrauch. (Sagt derjenige der zwei stromfressende GTX 570 in seinem Rechner hat^^) Trotzdem ist Tri-Sli natürlich schön anzusehen.



Pardon, das letzte Bios 0905 natürlich...

Ich gucke mal, ob das ein Auslesefehler ist. Gibt es irgendwo nachlesbar sichere Werte für Minimal OC bzgl. der relevanten Einstellungsoptionen?

Das System ist in einem stark gedämmten Gehäuse verbaut. Mit dem Zalman bleibt die CPU jetzt deutlich kühler, nur muss der noch leiser werden und dann profitiere ich stark von der gesenkten VCore. Da ich grundsätzlich viel AA/AF benutze, brauche ich nicht zwingend extremes OC der CPU. Der Xeon ist quasi Zubrot zur Lebensverlängerung von LGA1366 gewesen. LGA2011-3 ist mir noch zu teuer, zu unausgereift  und einfach nicht derart überragend, 800€ und mehr auf den Tisch zu legen. 20-30% unter den aktuellen Werten liegt ein i7 990 (bei Spielen) und das reicht mir völlig aus. Knackpunkt ist die Grafik, wie Du schon bemerkt hast. Aber drei GTX980 oder 970 sind mir zu teuer, die 780 war günstig als Referenzmodell bisher nicht zu bekommen. Meine 260er haben 139€ das Stück gekostet, da verzichte ich dankend bei den Preisen. Alle haben ein Mod Bios drauf. Jede Karte verbraucht etwa 10W weniger im Idle und mehr als 30W unter Last. Ich gucke trotzdem fast jeden Tag nach der Ablöse...es ist Zeit...
Der Stromverbrauch ist sicher nicht toll, aber auch nicht so wild, wie man es vermuten könnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasRegal (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Wolf77 schrieb:


> Hi, ich meld mich auch mal wieder
> Kann es sein, dass die x58 boards mit 8gb ram riegeln zicken? ich hatte vorher 4x corsair vengance 1866 4Gb drin, damit hat mein 5650 problemlos 4Ghz (22multi 200bclk) geschafft, jetzt hab ich 2x corsair vengeance lp 1600 8gb drin und das höchste bootbare sind 3.6Ghz mit 22multi 164bclk und auch da bekomm ich immer wieder beim starten "overclocking failed" angezeigt oder es gibt beim boot ins windows nen bluescreen (der bei win 8.1 nicht hilfreich ist )



Also der X58 unterstützt nicht offiziell 8GB Dimms. Es gibt aber sogar Leute die 48GB Konfigurationen stabil am laufen haben. Es kann aber sein, dass das Mobo die XMP Einstellungen nicht richtig auslesen kann. Ich würde erstmal schauen ob Der PC @ Default Settings stabil hyperPI 12x32 ausführen kann. Dann würde ich die Timings setzen und den Ram auf die niedrigste Taktrate setzen und meinen maximalen BLCK finden.
BTW: Dir ist aber schon klar, dass du 1/3 an Speicherbandbreite verschenkst, dadurch das du keinen Triple-Channel benutzt. Bei Dual-Channel mit 1600 cl 9-9-9-27 wirst du nicht mal die 10GB/s Durchsatz schaffen. Ich würde mich nach einem weiteren Riegel umschauen oder ein gescheites 12GB Kit kaufen.

@ Fatel Justice. Wenn du derzeit wirklich den ultimativen Preiskracher haben willst dann schau dich mal nach der GTX590 um. Sie hat zwar nur effektiv1,5GB zur Verfügung, aber ich habe schon Karten für um die 120€ weggehen sehen. Ansonsten sind die GTX 570 2,5GB (80€), GTX580 3GB (100€), GTX670 4GB (150€), GTX 680 4GB (180€) sehr günstig zu haben. Gerade die Fermi Karten werden massiv unterschätzt. Meine beiden GTX570 2,5GB stemmen jedes Spiel in 2560x1080p auf Ultra. Auch Watchdogs, Far Cry 4, COD AW, Metro Redux. Einzig Assassins Creed Unitiy muss ich passen. Das Spiel läuft nicht auf Fermi Karten.  Meistens kommt man noch mit 2GB VRam hin ohne Kantenglättung, aber der Trend geht Richtung noch mehr VRam Verbrauch. Wenn du diese Spiele allerdings auch noch mit viel AA und SS zocken willst würde ich Richtung GTX780 6GB im Sli gehen. Dann biste so bei 300 pro Karte.


----------



## Fatal Justice (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Älter als GTX780 gehe ich sicher nicht. VRAM Limit habe ich schon vor 5 Jahren gehabt, das ist dann immer eine Frage des Einzelfalls, wie viel grafisch noch geht. 6GB gab es nie im Referenzdesign. Bei 600-700W Abwärme mit Axialgebläse könnte ich den Rechner als Fußsauna vermieten... im Ernst ...irgendeine der Genannten wird es früher oder später werden, dass ist nur eine Frage des Preises.  Zuerst kommt die CPU dran...

Gibt es einen Link, der OC bezogen auf Hexacore f. LGA 1366 gut darstellt?


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jeder hier im Thread hat seinen X5650 schon weit über 4GHz bringen können, und es gibt wirklich nur sehr sehr wenige CPUs die das nicht schaffen. 

Zu einer Fermi-Karte oder zu den überteuerten 4GB-Versionen der GTX670/680 würde ich übrigens nicht mehr greifen, dann eher zu Karten im Bereich 280/285.... Eine GTX670 2GB ist übrigens schon wesentlich flotter als eine 580 3GB... 
Zu einem OC-Thread...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ow-intel-core-i7-bloomfield-overclocking.html


----------



## DasRegal (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Älter als GTX780 gehe ich sicher nicht. VRAM Limit habe ich schon vor 5 Jahren gehabt, das ist dann immer eine Frage des Einzelfalls, wie viel grafisch noch geht. 6GB gab es nie im Referenzdesign. Bei 600-700W Abwärme mit Axialgebläse könnte ich den Rechner als Fußsauna vermieten... im Ernst ...irgendeine der Genannten wird es früher oder später werden, dass ist nur eine Frage des Preises.  Zuerst kommt die CPU dran...
> 
> Gibt es einen Link, der OC bezogen auf Hexacore f. LGA 1366 gut darstellt?


Jo, der Link den iGame gepostet hat ist gut. Dazu sieh dir auch nochmal meinen Post 3512 an.
Die Sache mit dem VRam ist halt, dass aktuelle Spiele für XBone und PS4 programmiert werden. Die haben 8GB kombinierten Ram zur Verfügung. Natürlich macht es viel mehr Sinn Texturen direkt für die Grafikkarte abrufbar zu machen. Deswegen verbrauchen Spiele wie Unity und Watchdogs auch teilweise über 4GB VRam aber verhältnismäßig wenig Arbeitsspeicher.  Und das wird nicht besser werden die nächsten Jahre. Nächstes Jahr wird es garantiert schon Spiele geben die auf höchster Texturauflösung ohne Kantenglättung schon nicht mehr mit 3GB klar kommen. Wenn Fatal Justice nun auch noch seine Spiele massiv geglättet haben will kommt man um 6GB nicht herum. Da er eine im Referenzdesign haben möchte wäre doch eher eine Titan das Richtige. Im Luxx ist vor Kurzem eine für 350 weggegangen. Oder auf Maxwell mit doppelter Speicherbestückung warten. x)


----------



## Fatal Justice (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, Danke schon mal für den Link, ich gehe den mal durch uns komme mit speziellen Fragen zurück.

Ich spiele gerne auch etwas ältere Titel, somit ist der VRAM nicht das Kriterium schlechthin. Immerhin bin ich noch mit 3x 896MB unterwegs. Die 4GB von Maxwell sind schon ein ordentlicher Sprung. Ich fürchte, wenn ich DSR erst mal genau kennengelernt habe, kann es gar nicht genug Leistung geben. Ich habe noch Hoffnung, dass der EVGA Sale nochmal stattfindet und das passende zu attraktiven Preisen bringt. Ansonsten könnte der große Maxwell oder AMD 3xx Reihe die Preise etwas drücken. Eine echte Konkurrenzsituation haben wir leider schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## DasRegal (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin gerade weiter am PLL Spannung testen. Bin jetzt zum ersten mal unter 1,45V PLL gegangen. Um genau zu sein bin ich bei 1,3V PLL und meine CPU läuft gerade 1h Prime stable mit 0,075V weniger VCore. =D Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.  Werde aber auch nochmal LinX und co testen. Habe sogar jemanden im INet gefunden der einen 990XE auf 5Ghz WaKü am laufen hat und der nimmt 1,05V PLL.    xO


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jetzt würde mich nur mal interessieren, was die PLL tut und ob eine niedrigere Spannung schädlich ist - irgendeinen Grund wird es ja geben dass die PLL-Spannung normalerweise bei 1,8V liegt und nicht bei 1,3V.


----------



## DasRegal (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Jetzt würde mich nur mal interessieren, was die PLL tut und ob eine niedrigere Spannung schädlich ist - irgendeinen Grund wird es ja geben dass die PLL-Spannung normalerweise bei 1,8V liegt und nicht bei 1,3V.



Intel gibt für die Gulfis eine PLL Spannung von* -*0,3V -> 1,89V frei ...  verstanden habe ich die Spannung noch nie. Im XtremeSystems Forum habe ich mir einige Beiträge und Diskussionen durchgelesen und anscheinend gilt: um so höher die CPU Spannung desto weniger PLL und dadurch spart man auch VCore. Mal schauen. Ich experimentiere einfach mal ein bisschen rum und packe die Ergebnisse in eine Exeltabelle und poste die dann hier...kann aber dauern.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die PLL der CPU liefert die Multis um aus dem Refrenztakt den CPU-Takt zu machen. Desto stabiler das läuft desto stabiler taktet auch die CPU.
Da es sich dabei um einen oszillierenden Regelkreis handelt gibt es Spannungen mit denen die Einheit besser oder schlechter läuft. Dabei ist nicht vorher zu sagen ob nach oben oder nach unten besser ist und theoretisch müsste man das auch pro Multiplikator einzeln optimieren.


----------



## DasRegal (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die PLL der CPU liefert die Multis um aus dem Refrenztakt den CPU-Takt zu machen. Desto stabiler das läuft desto stabiler taktet auch die CPU.
> Da es sich dabei um einen oszillierenden Regelkreis handelt gibt es Spannungen mit denen die Einheit besser oder schlechter läuft. Dabei ist nicht vorher zu sagen ob nach oben oder nach unten besser ist und theoretisch müsste man das auch pro Multiplikator einzeln optimieren.


Dankeee  Sind denn PLL Spannungen unter 1V kritisch? Habe noch nirgends einen Screen gefunden mit einer so niedrigen PLL. Asus TurboV makiert die PLL schon ab 1,4V rot.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich könnte jetzt aus dem Stand kein elektronisches Bauteil nennen dass man durch reduzieren der Betriebsspannung zerstören kann. Allenfalls setzt die Funktion aus.
Wenn Asus da aber rot markiert werden die schon ihre Gründe haben. Denkbar wäre z.B. ähnlich wie beim Speichercontroller dass eine Differenzsspannung zwischen PLL-V und einer höheren Spannung zu hoch wird und die irgendwo anliegt wo ein Bauteil nachgeben kann. Um da Empfehlungen zu geben weiß ich zu wenig von dem Gesamtaufbau. Ich kann nur schätzen dass wenn dann eben nicht direkt die PLL hopps geht sondern was Anderes.


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Damals hatte ich auf meinem Z68 Pro3 meinen 2500K mit 1,55V CPU-PLL-Spannung betrieben, nach 3 Monaten hat sich erst die CPU verabschiedet. Hab mir dann einen Celeron gekauft, der natürlich mit stock-Spannungen mal eben schlappe 108,5MHz BCLK geschafft hat...

 Naja, 1 Woche später war mir eine Phase der CPU-Spannungsversorgung abgebrannt.


----------



## Jan565 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann weißt was deine CPU gekillt hat. Mit zu wenig Spannung kann man nichts kaputt machen. Das Board wird wohl seinen Geist aufgegeben haben und die CPU gekillt haben. Da der Celeron deutlich weniger brauch, sollte der wohl laufen aber hat dem Board den Rest gegeben.

Ich habe gerade eine PLL Spannung von 1,6Vc am Laufen.

Aber soweit ich es bisher gelesen habe, um so höher die CPU-Spannung um so geringer kann die PLL Spannung sein. Verstehe zwar nicht ganz warum, aber es scheint wirklich so zu sein.


----------



## Fatal Justice (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also, der das MB scheint nicht ideal mit dem Ram zu harmonieren. Wenn ich manuell DDR3 1600Mhz einstelle bootet der Rechner nicht mehr. Als DDR 1333 ist kein Problem. Via XMP geht die Erkennung der Parameter besser. Bei einer BCLK von 150 Mhz erkennt CPU-Z eine NB Frequency von genau 3Ghz beim Ram, Unter CPU ist der QPI Link aber immer auf 3,6 Ghz. Das müsste doch der Wert sein (Uncore Bereich) der über die QPI/DRAM Option gesteuert wird, oder? Kleiner bekomme ich den irgendwie nicht. QPI/DRAM habe ich nun manuell auf 1,25625Volt gesetzt.


----------



## Knogle (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Also, der das MB scheint nicht ideal mit dem Ram zu harmonieren. Wenn ich manuell DDR3 1600Mhz einstelle bootet der Rechner nicht mehr. Als DDR 1333 ist kein Problem. Via XMP geht die Erkennung der Parameter besser. Bei einer BCLK von 150 Mhz erkennt CPU-Z eine NB Frequency von genau 3Ghz beim Ram, Unter CPU ist der QPI Link aber immer auf 3,6 Ghz. Das müsste doch der Wert sein (Uncore Bereich) der über die QPI/DRAM Option gesteuert wird, oder? Kleiner bekomme ich den irgendwie nicht. QPI/DRAM habe ich nun manuell auf 1,25625Volt gesetzt.


Warum willst du edn QPI auch kleiner machen? Macht doch garkeinen Sinn


----------



## Fatal Justice (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Je höher, desto instabiler, bzw. mehr QPI/DRAM Voltage ist nötig um das zu stabilisieren...
Ich dachte, QPI Link müsste aufgrund des Teilers (Ram nun 1503 Mhz) auch etwa 3Ghz sein. (also mind. 2x Dram Frequency)
Momentan habe ich VCore 1,17Volt (mit Drop 1,16 lt. CPU-Z) die ich gerne deutlich senken will.


----------



## Knogle (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Je höher, desto instabiler, bzw. mehr QPI/DRAM Voltage ist nötig um das zu stabilisieren...
> Ich dachte, QPI Link müsste aufgrund des Teilers (Ram nun 1503 Mhz) auch etwa 3Ghz sein. (also mind. 2x Dram Frequency)
> Momentan habe ich VCore 1,17Volt (mit Drop 1,16 lt. CPU-Z) die ich gerne deutlich senken will.



Da biste aber schon sehr gut dabei mit 1,17V

Auf wieviel GHz?

Also nur UCLK muss mindestens doppelt so hoch sein wie der RAM
In CPU-Z heisst der UCLK NB Frequency

QPI ist egal


----------



## Fatal Justice (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

150 Baseclock ist der Zieltakt mit allen Kernen bei max Multi einschl. Turbo, Eist, SMT, C-States aktiv... (6x3,3Ghz 2x3,45Ghz also)

Unter Volllast ist die VID 1,17 Volt gewesen, weshalb ich die manuell eingegeben habe, um sie nun zu senken.

Edit:-------------------------
Meine Frage ist nur:
Wenn mir Prime gleich wieder fast sofort mit BSOD abschmiert, dann ist nicht die VCore zu gering, sondern die QPI/DRAM Voltage? 1,08 Volt VCore scheinen ja drin zu sein, also eine deutlich Senkung...( ob da SMT und Turbo aktiv waren, ist aber nicht bekannt)
QPI/DRAm Voltage war bei meinem i7 920 auf Auto stabil (ebenfalls mit BCLK 150 auf 1,10V statt 1,225V wenn ich das noch erinnere).


----------



## Knogle (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> 150 Baseclock ist der Zieltakt mit allen Kernen bei max Multi einschl. Turbo, Eist, SMT, C-States aktiv... (6x3,3Ghz 2x3,45Ghz also)
> 
> Unter Volllast ist die VID 1,17 Volt gewesen, weshalb ich die manuell eingegeben habe, um sie nun zu senken.
> 
> ...


Versuch mal VCore 1,27V, QPI/DRAM 1,35V BCLK 182Mhz, Multi 22 und UCLK 3,8Ghz

Schau mal ob das stabil ist


----------



## Fatal Justice (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

In die Sphären will ich gar nicht, mir geht es nur darum etwas mehr Leistung bei optimiertem Stromhaushalt. Der Lüfter vom Zalman soll noch weiter gedrosselt werden, da er mit zu laut ist, das passt aber nicht zu derartigen Übertaktungen...


----------



## Knogle (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> In die Sphären will ich gar nicht, mir geht es nur darum etwas mehr Leistung bei optimiertem Stromhaushalt. Der Lüfter vom Zalman soll noch weiter gedrosselt werden, da er mit zu laut ist, das passt aber nicht zu derartigen Übertaktungen...



Naja, der ist etwa doppelt so sparsam wie der i7 920 

Bei so niedrigen Takt weiss ich leider nicht weiter

Wenn dann nur ganz niedrig unter 1GHz, oder ueber 4GHz, dazwischen habe ich keinen Plan


----------



## Fatal Justice (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

OK, mir geht es u. A. um die Geräuschkulisse, die war mir zuletzt einfach ein Dorn im Auge, weshalb ich auch das NT gewechselt habe. Ohne OC ist der Xeon etwa 5-7W sparsamer als mein optimierter 920. Davon sind bei der jetzigen VCore noch 1-3 W übrig. Offset habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## Knogle (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> OK, mir geht es u. A. um die Geräuschkulisse, die war mir zuletzt einfach ein Dorn im Auge, weshalb ich auch das NT gewechselt habe. Ohne OC ist der Xeon etwa 5-7W sparsamer als mein optimierter 920. Davon sind bei der jetzigen VCore noch 1-3 W übrig. Offset habe ich leider nicht.



Oh nur? Das verwundert mich, da der X5650 ja ne TDP von 95W hat und der i7 920 von 150W denke ich


----------



## Joker_54 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

i7 920 hat 130W, wobei der ja noch 45nm ist und bis zu 3GHz Turbo anlegen kann.
Wenn die Kiste mit einem Bluescreen abschmiert war es bei mir meistens die VCore, wenn das Bootlogo von Windows ruckelt und stockt und erst dann der Bluescreen kommt war es bei mir fast immer QPI/DRAM


----------



## Knogle (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wuerde mal gerne wissen was dann ein 6 Kern 45nm fuer ne TDP hat lol


----------



## Joker_54 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gibt dabei nur den Xeon E6540. Wenn man sich davon die TDP anschaut, weiss man, warum der so niedrig taktet 

Mal ne andere Frage: Wie hoch bekommt ihr euren Uncore? ULCK 3.6GHz läuft komplett stabil, alles darüber nicht mehr. Welche Spannungen sind dafür denn zuständig?


----------



## Fatal Justice (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die TDP beim Xeon geht hoch bis 160-170Watt, abhängig vom Sockel. Je mehr Kerne desto geringer der Takt. Durch OC mit viel VCore kommen ganz andere Werte zustande.


----------



## DasRegal (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

QPI (Link) Takt erhöhen bringt übrigens auch was. Der lief bis jetzt auf jeder meiner CPUs mit 7Ghz stabil. Ansonsten Default sind ja 6,4Ghz. Der QPI Takt ist übrigens dafür verantwortlich, dass wir unseren BCLK nicht höher takten können. Bei einem BCLK von 200 läuft der ja schon mit 7200Mhz auf dem kleinsten Teiler. Einer meiner W3520 hat mal 7920Mhz stabil mitgemacht.



> Mal ne andere Frage: Wie hoch bekommt ihr euren Uncore? ULCK 3.6GHz läuft komplett stabil, alles darüber nicht mehr. Welche Spannungen sind dafür denn zuständig?


Aber nicht mir 1,2V QPI oder? x) 3,6Ghz und 1,35V rockstable sind realistisch. Kann aber auch sein, dass deine CPU sehr Uncore freundlich ist.
Gulfis/Westmere brauchen für 4Ghz ca. 1,5V QPI. Das ist so der Referenzwert.  Ich Prime gerade 3920Mhz bei 1,5V QPI. 
Bloomfields sind da etwas besser. 
Der maximale Uncoretakt ist aber von vielen Faktoren abhängig... vorallem auch von der Speicherbestückung und Speichergröße der Dimms. 

Ich habe gestern noch ein bisschen mit der PLL rumgespielt. Richtung 1,2V wird mein Setting sehr instabil...bei 4,4Ghz lag die optimale PLL so bei 1,6V und bei 4,6Ghz bei 1,38V. Man muss also für jedes Setting, dass man einstellt die optimale PLL neu finden.  Grundsätzlich habe ich am Ende 0,065V durch PLL Optimierung einsparen können. 
Da ich jetzt wieder ein bisschen Luft habe ist mein nächster Schritt hoffentlich 4,7Ghz für 24/7 stabil zu bekommen.


----------



## Fatal Justice (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also mit einer VCore von 1,175V und QPI/DRAM auf 1,25625Volt spinnt Supreme Commander nach 10 Minuten rum. Nach beenden komme ich nicht mehr in Windows...


----------



## DasRegal (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Also mit einer VCore von 1,175V und QPI/DRAM auf 1,25625Volt spinnt Supreme Commander nach 10 Minuten rum. Nach beenden komme ich nicht mehr in Windows...


*Das ist jetzt nur eine Vermutung*... läuft dein Speicher auf 1,25V? Ich glaube VDimm muss höher sein wie Vqpi. Stell mal deine Ramspannung auf 1,3V. Versuch ist es wert.  Hab aber auch mal gehört ULV Ram soll sich ganz gut übertakten lassen. So 7-7-7-21 oder 7-8-7-24 bei 1,65V wären doch auch was.


----------



## Knogle (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DasRegal schrieb:


> *Das ist jetzt nur eine Vermutung*... läuft dein Speicher auf 1,25V? Ich glaube VDimm muss höher sein wie Vqpi. Stell mal deine Ramspannung auf 1,3V. Versuch ist es wert.  Hab aber auch mal gehört ULV Ram soll sich ganz gut übertakten lassen. So 7-7-7-21 oder 6-9-6-20 bei 1,65V wären doch auch was.



Also meine VDimm ist immer hoeher als VQpi

Standardmaessig 1,65V und QPI laeuft bei mir auf 1,33V


----------



## DasRegal (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja aber er hat ULV 1,25V Ram in seine Kiste eingebaut. 1,25V waren ja damals noch utopisch.


----------



## Fatal Justice (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das Problem ist, das ich ein MB Revision 1 habe, dort ist der niedrigste Wert den ich manuell einstellen kann 1,5 Volt. 1,20V geht nur bei Revision 2.0. Ich habe daher den DRAM VCore auf Auto gelassen. Ob XMP das anders macht, weiß ich aber nicht. Bis 1,5 Volt ist der Betrieb aber möglich. Muss ich mal testen.

Edit:-----------------

Vielleicht habe ich auch eine extrem schlechte Batch erwischt.
Ich hätte einen X5670 nehmen sollen, der kostet nur ein paar Euro mehr....

Edit 2:--------------

Also mit 1,5 Volt VDimm habe ich eben keinen Absturz im Spiel gehabt. Ich beobachte das mal. Scheinbar verträgt sich 1,25V nicht gut , zumindest wenn es mit OC an anderen Bauteilen zusammenfällt. Ich schrieb ja schon, dass der Takt automatisch auf DDR3 1333 gesetzt wird, manuelles Umstellen auf 1600Mhz funktioniert nicht, es sei denn ich erhöhe die Baseclock.

Edit 3:---------------

In ein paar Minuten Prime95 ist der PC auch nicht abgestürzt. Da scheint wirklich was dran zu sein. Von 1,175Volt im Bios bleiben 1,16 in CPU-Z und 1,128V unter Prime95.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist logisch, da der imc im Prozessor teils ja mit VDimm läuft,  der läuft im leben nicht mit so wenig, muss meinem 1,35v Ram auch ca. 1,6v geben.
Selbst bei standardtakt traue ich keinem imc auf 1366 die 1,25v zu


----------



## Fatal Justice (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mir war das nicht klar. Ohne OC läuft alles, auch mit 1,25Volt bzw. sogar 1,20Volt nach JEDEC, das als Fallback bei mir hinterlegt ist. Vorher hatte ich 3x2GB Patriot Viper mit 1,65Volt (imho auf 1,62V betrieben). Deswegen trat das Problem erst jetzt auf. Selbst in Verbindung mit dem i7 und G.Skill Sniper ULV stellte das OC kein Problem dar, welches auch nur 150Mhz BCLK war.


----------



## Knogle (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Xeon ist kein Stromsparer


----------



## Fatal Justice (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Scheinbar nicht. Ärgerlich ist, dass ich mir diesen RAM hätte sparen können, die 1,5Volt Version war etwas billiger seiner Zeit. In der Folge macht es wohl auch wenig Sinn bei X99 Ram zu kaufen, der bspw. unter 1,0V läuft. Die ursprünglichen Spezifikationen harmonieren scheinbar immer am besten.


----------



## DasRegal (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja, dafür hast du jetzt ULV Ram der sich bei höherer Spannung gut übertakten lässt. Ist doch auch was tolles. Und ganz ehrlich, mit ULV Ram Strom einzusparen bringt halt fast nichts. Die 2-3W die du da sparst, da kannste lieber irgendwo im Haus eine Energiesparbirne reindrehen.


----------



## Fatal Justice (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei den Leuchtmitteln besteht natürlich riesiges Einsparpotential. Es gab mal einen Test mit Undervolting und LV RAM...imho war da mehr als insges. 2-3 Watt Ersparnis, alleine weil 3 Riegel in Betrieb sind. Mir ging es primär darum, 12GB ohne Vollbestückung zu haben. Es gab ein gutes Angebot, da habe ich diese genommen, dass ich damit auch ein paar Watt spare war eine Dreingabe.


----------



## Fatal Justice (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Eine Frage hätte ich nun doch noch. Momentan bewege ich mich die VCore hinab. Bei 1,125Volt im Bios bleiben unter Last 1,08 übrig. Ohne LLC. Gemessen auch ohne Multimeter, alles CPU-Z. Prime war im kurzen Test stabil. Bei 1,10Volt im Bios schmiert mir mein Testspiel ab. LLC an oder aus ist ja immer eine Philosophiefrage. Bisher war sie immer aus. Welche Spannungsspitzen sind denn zu erwarten bei so niedriger VCore? Das ist vor allem interessant, weil mit LLC ein, 1,10V stabil sind, damit erreiche ich 1,08-1,089 im Idle und 1,096 im Load und das ganze ist stabil. Ende der Fahnenstange ist das mit aktivierter LLC also nicht. Da (s. erste Zeile) scheinbar auch 1,08V unter Volllast reichen würden. Mit dem theoretischen Kram zur LLC habe ich mich schon auseinandergesetzt, hat jemand da ein praxistaugliches Statement parat?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

In dem Bereich ist llc ohne echte Probleme,  ich nutze llc sogar bei ca. 1,3v


----------



## Fatal Justice (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gut zu wissen, ich vermutete so etwas schon. Zumal nirgends steht (zumindest mir bekannt), wie hoch die Spitzen dann ausfallen. Aber selbst 0,25V mehr bei 1,10V als Ausgangswert sind dann bei mir nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die spitzen werden bei steigender Spannung größer.  
Das hat etwas mit der Regelung selbst zu tun. Ist aber eigentlich nur wichtig, wenn man weit über normal takten will. Bei fast standardspannung,  darf man des ruhig nutzen.


----------



## Fatal Justice (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

OK. Momentan musste ich eh auf 1,125 Volt (ohne LLC) zurück. Auf 1,10V mit LLC geht Prime, aber das Testspiel stürzt ab. Das Limit liegt also irgendwo in der Mitte...


----------



## Knogle (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was ist das hier eigentlich fuer RAM?

Der schafft bei mir gerade mal 800Mhz, und unter 2,1V 1000Mhz


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Müll?


----------



## bingo88 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die haben ja sogar die Aufdrucke auf den Chips unkenntlich gemacht. Sieht mir nach irgend einem OEM Müll aus, der nicht mal in die Nähe meines Rechners kommen würde.


----------



## Jan565 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

OEM Müll würde ich da mal zu sagen.

OEM kommt mir noch noch in Form von Adaptern oder so in PC die hier und da mal in den Teilen rumfliegen. 

2,1V? Nicht leicht viel für die?


----------



## Knogle (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Geht ja nicht anders, 800MHz sind eindeutig zu wenig

Dieser RAM Riegel besitzt ueberhaupt keine Infos in CPU-Z unter Memory o.O


----------



## bingo88 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn es nur 800er RAM ist geht vielleicht einfach nicht mehr? So wie der aussieht ist das sicher kein High-End-Ultra-OC-RAM...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schmeiss wech den müll


----------



## DasRegal (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn du wirklich Spaß am overclocken haben willst dann schau dich mal nach sowas um:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder nach sowas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob nun die BBSE oder die Hyper besser sind, darüber streiten sich die Geister. Ich habe hier Hyper liegen der leider nicht ganz so gut geht... zwar 1600 mit cl6-6-6-18 bei 1,6V oder 1300Mhz bei 5-6-5-18 aber in höheren Taktraten geht er nicht ganz so gut. Es sind aber auch nur Hyper MNH-E. Besser sind die MGH-E.
Bei den BBSE gibt es einige Kits die 2000Mhz cl7-7-7-21 mit 1,65V mitmachen.

12GB Kits sind da schon schwieriger...ich bin mit meinem jetzt sehr zufrieden. 2000Mhz bei 8-8-8-24 2T 1,75V. Es sind definitiv Micron Chips drauf, aber wie bei den meisten Crucial Rams steht nur Ballistix auf den Chips.

So welche billig OEM Rams haben einfach keinen Sinn. Zum Teil ist das Ausschussware von namenhaften Herstellern die aufgrund von Qualitätsmängeln aussortiert wurden. Ich habe zu DDR1 Zeiten öfters mal OEM Rams gehabt die einfach random Fehler werfen. Mehr wie 2h Prime oder Memtest war einfach nur drin, egal wie wenig Takt oder wie schlechte Timings. Ab Sockel 939 habe ich nur noch High-End Ram verwendet, was einem einfach viel mehr Spielraum beim Overclocken lässt.

*Anderes Thema:* Ich glaube ich habe langsam den Dreh raus zum finden der optimalen PLL Spannung. Habt ihr Interesse an einem Tutorial?


----------



## Knogle (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die im Chip Forum sind komisch drauf, den passt es garnicht das ich diesen Artikel da poste lol


----------



## Gadteman (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DasRegal schrieb:


> *Anderes Thema:* Ich glaube ich habe langsam den Dreh raus zum finden der optimalen PLL Spannung. Habt ihr Interesse an einem Tutorial?



Ja sicherlich, das herantasten an die optimalen Spannungen bleibt sicherlich immer noch Glückssache, je nach verbauten Chips, aber einen Leitfaden (sofern nicht schon vorhanden) bleibt sicherlich interessant.


----------



## DasRegal (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

*Tutorial online*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-spannung-fuer-sockel-1366-a.html#post7048500

Viel Spaß beim Lesen und Ausprobieren.


----------



## Joker_54 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nettes Tutorial, bin mit meinen ~ 1.82V wohl am Anschlag. Wenn ich wieder auf 1.81V runtergehe, schmiert mir die Kiste unter Last ab.


----------



## Jan565 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Da ist jedes Board und jede CPU anders.

Ich habe keine Probleme mit einer PLL Spannung von 1,5V. Läuft alles ohne Probleme gerade.


----------



## Knogle (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin mal gespannt ob Skylake mehr Strom spart als Haswell

Wenn ja kommt in meinen "TV-Receiver" ein Skylake statt meinem 1366 

Die Kiste zieht als Receiver doch schon viel Strom 

Meine anderen Systeme werden 1366 bleiben


----------



## Joker_54 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Für den TV Receiver würde doch auch ein Celeron reichen, ist ja nicht so, als würdest du damit Rendern oÄ.


----------



## Knogle (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Für den TV Receiver würde doch auch ein Celeron reichen, ist ja nicht so, als würdest du damit Rendern oÄ.



Ein Celeron ist kein Statussymbol


----------



## iGameKudan (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ein Celeron ist kein Statussymbol


Ernsthaft?
Dann beschwere dich nicht wegen dem Stromverbrauch...


----------



## Jan565 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wen interessiert bitte der Stromverbrauch? 

Mir doch latte ob mein PC 100 oder 1000W aus der Steckdose zieht. 

Dafür habe ich mehr Leistung weniger Temperatur Probleme als jeder Haswell.


----------



## Roraty (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ein super test, kann man echt nichts sagen  

Wäre es möglich, das ihr einen solchen Test mit AMD Prozessoren und Intel Prozessoren macht, auch mit unterschiedlichen Altersklassen und durchschnittliche Leistungsunterschiede?


----------



## Knogle (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe leider keine einzige AMD CPU da


----------



## Joker_54 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Roraty schrieb:


> Ein super test, kann man echt nichts sagen
> 
> Wäre es möglich, das ihr einen solchen Test mit AMD Prozessoren und Intel Prozessoren macht, auch mit unterschiedlichen Altersklassen und durchschnittliche Leistungsunterschiede?



Du brauchst dir doch nur den Vergleich von einem AMD zu einem der Intels anschauen und wirst sehen, dass es da nicht allzu rosig aussieht


----------



## Knogle (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein M2 --> PCIe Adapter kommt gleich, mal schauen was PCIe OC dann so bringt, wird dann eventuell viel ausmachen


----------



## Jan565 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wirst du ja sehen dann. 

Wieso ist Knogle sein Profil gesperrt? In den letzten Tagen was passiert? 

Aber um mal meine Settings zu Teilen.

Ich habe jetzt eine PLL Spannung von 1,5V und es läuft alles ohne Probleme! Allerdings komme ich damit nicht bei der Vcore tiefer! Mir aber recht egal. ich habe meine CPU jetzt bei 4,4GHz und 1,376Vc laufen und bin damit zufrieden. 

Meine beiden 7870 können damit gut Arbeiten und werden auch von der CPU voll ausgelastet! Einzige Problem, der Vram der Karten ist mit 2GB recht klein. Nächstes Jahr kommt mir deswegen auf jeden Fall eine 390 oder 380 in PC vielleicht dann sogar direkt im CF.


----------



## Joker_54 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn sie denn mal rauskommen 
Ich warte auch schon gespannt auf die R9 300, vorallem wegen HBA und hoffe, dass die Dinger den NV's ordentlich Konkurrenz machen.


----------



## Jan565 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn man den letzten Leaks glauben darf und es wirklich wahr sein sollte, schneller als die Titan 2. 

Aber warten wir mal ab. Ich denke eher das die Karte sich über der 980 einordnet und wohl so in etwa bei der 980Ti liegen wird. 

Mir reicht aber noch mein gespann, daher kaufe ich jetzt auch nicht. Und das gefiepe bei Nvidia tue ich mir nicht an. Verstehe gar nicht warum so viele so ein Müll kaufen.


----------



## Atent123 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gibt es eigentlicheigentlich Benchmarks zum Opteron 6370P und ist dieser übertaktbar ?


----------



## Venom89 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Wenn man den letzten Leaks glauben darf und es wirklich wahr sein sollte, schneller als die Titan 2.



Gibt es die Titan 2 schon? Glaube nicht 



> Aber warten wir mal ab. Ich denke eher das die Karte sich über der 980 einordnet und wohl so in etwa bei der 980Ti liegen wird.



Solche Einschätzungen abzugeben halte ich mal für "gewagt" so mal es auch noch keine 980TI gibt. 



> Mir reicht aber noch mein gespann, daher kaufe ich jetzt auch nicht. Und das gefiepe bei Nvidia tue ich mir nicht an. Verstehe gar nicht warum so viele so ein Müll kaufen.



Müll? Sonst geht es dir aber gut? Evtl weil eine schneller ist wie 2 deiner und das bei Stabileren Framerates.


----------



## XE85 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlicheigentlich Benchmarks zum Opteron 6370P und ist dieser übertaktbar ?



Übertaktbar ist er möglicherweise, allerdings wäre mir kein Sockel G34 Board bekannt welches ernsthaftes übertakten ermöglichen würde. Zumal die Ausstattung der G34 Boards in keinster Weise heutigen, im Desktop üblichen, Standarts entspricht - selbst ein PCIe 16x Slot (2.0 versteht ich) ist nicht immer drauf. Und das bei Preisen von 220€ aufwärts.

Edit: Moderative Anmerkung, das ist hier kein Thread zur Diskussion über moderative Maßnahmen.


----------



## Ancoron77 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Erstmal guten Tag an alle 
Ich habe bislang von Aufrüsten abgesehen und noch immer mein 1366 x58 Board samt i7 920. Kein OC. Bislang läuft darauf alles an Games, da ich in erster Linie den PC nur zum Spielen benutze. BF4, ArmA3, AC4, alles kein Problem und mit der neuen SSD bootet der Rechenknecht in unter 20 Sekunden. Dennoch dachte ich mir, dass nun langsam mal die Zeit reif ist für ein neues System (Haswell/Devils Canyon), und da kommt eigentlich nur der 4790K auf ner Z97 Platine in Frage. Tja, und dann stieß ich auf diesen Thread hier. Ich habe von Seite 1 so ziemlich alles verfolgt und wollte mich an dieser Stelle bedanken an alle, die bislang mitgemacht haben! 
Meine x5660 Westmere CPU kommt morgen per UPS für 80€, Mobo hab ich Bios geflasht auf v3.7 (unterstützt Gulftown, vorher nicht bei MSI) und der Alpenföhn Brocken 2 kommt noch diese Woche für ca 40€. Mit dem 4790K warte ich noch bis die Preise günstiger werden, da ich mir bei Broadwell/Skylake keinen krassen Fortschritt ausrechne außer beim Stromverbrauch.   
Für etwa 400€ hätte ich komplett umstellen können, aber nö, keinen Bock. Ich möchte mal sehen, was diese Server CPU so auf dem Kasten hat und mich dann auch etwas dem Thema OC widmen, einfach um ein wenig mehr in die Materie einzusteigen. Macht Spaß, denke ich, und wir werden sehen was mein BIOS hergibt. 
Viele Grüße, 
Anco


----------



## Jan565 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Gibt es die Titan 2 schon? Glaube nicht



Nö, aber man kann es Renchnerisch erahnen was bei raus kommt. 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Solche Einschätzungen abzugeben halte ich mal für "gewagt" so mal es auch noch keine 980TI gibt.



Ist keine Einschätzung sondern meine Meinung! Und die sage ich wann und wo ich es will egal wem es passt oder nicht. Eines ist aber sicher, die 390 wird schneller als eine 980. Alles andere wäre ein ziemlicher Reinfall. 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Müll? Sonst geht es dir aber gut? Evtl weil eine schneller ist wie 2 deiner und das bei Stabileren Framerates.



Wenn ich eine schnellere Karten hätte haben wollen, hätte ich mir eine gekauft anstatt eine zweite. Und dann wäre als einzige eine 290 gekommen. Da hat man wenigstens nicht das gressliche Spulenfiepen bei vielen Karten.

Wo ist denn bitte die 970 gut? Bei gleichem Takt langsamer als ihr Vorgänger 780 und 780Ti. Schon sehr lächerlich! Jede 3. Karte (nicht übertrieben!) Pfeift aus dem letzten loch und es wird einem als "High-End" verkauft. Spulenfiepen ist für mich ein absolutes No-Go was man heute zu 100% vermeiden kann. Aber das zeigt wohl, das heute nur noch der billigste Müll verbaut wird. 

Und mehr Frames? Das einzige Problem was ich habe, ist manchmal ein voller Ram. Rein von der Leistung her, habe ich mehr. Aber hier geht es nicht um mich.


----------



## Wolf77 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So, kleines Update von mir: 8gb ram riegel laufen doch auf dem R3E, nach einigem rumprobieren läuft mein System stabil mit 4Ghz.
Keine ahnung wieso aber mit xmp als oc manager läufts, mit manual bei gleichen einstellungen nicht


----------



## Jan565 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



haga schrieb:


> Habe hier mal noch paar coole  Bilder von meinem i7 980 @ 4,837 Ghz und 4,912 Ghz.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mehr Takt als die meisten Haswell jemals schaffen werden. 



Wolf77 schrieb:


> So, kleines Update von mir: 8gb ram riegel laufen doch auf dem R3E, nach einigem rumprobieren läuft mein System stabil mit 4Ghz.
> Keine ahnung wieso aber mit xmp als oc manager läufts, mit manual bei gleichen einstellungen nicht



Ja manche Boards zicken da rum, da kann man leider nichts machen. Ich kann meinen Ram dafür leider nicht gut Takten, habe aber auch 3 Kits am laufen, was zum Takten sehr kontra produktiv ist. Aber was solls, der PC rennt. Du kannst die CPU auch auf 4,4GHz laufen lassen, einfach den Multi auf 22, Turbo an und Spannungen anpassen.


----------



## XE85 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



haga schrieb:


> Habe hier mal noch paar coole  Bilder von meinem i7 980 @ 4,837 Ghz und 4,912 Ghz.....



Schafft der da auch noch was anderses als einen Pi durchlauf oder, wie bei 4,9, einen CPUz Screeshot?



Jan565 schrieb:


> Mehr Takt als die meisten Haswell jemals schaffen werden.



Mal abgesehn davon das die Aussage Unsinn ist (Im Luxx sind zB jede Menge Haswells gelistet die diesen Takt (oder mehr) Primestable und mit deutlich weniger Spannung schaffen), hat das welche Relevanz? Weder Takt noch die prozentuale übertaktung sagen irgend etwas über die Leistung aus.


----------



## Venom89 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Nö, aber man kann es Renchnerisch erahnen was bei raus kommt.



Ohne Handfeste Daten? Eigentlich nicht



> Ist keine Einschätzung sondern meine Meinung! Und die sage ich wann und wo ich es will egal wem es passt oder nicht.



Ja und man sieht was dabei rum kommt...



> Eines ist aber sicher, die 390 wird schneller als eine 980. Alles andere wäre ein ziemlicher Reinfall.



Da gebe ich dir recht. 



> Da hat man wenigstens nicht das gressliche Spulenfiepen bei vielen Karten.



Ich habe keines 



> Wo ist denn bitte die 970 gut?



Hier! 



> Bei gleichem Takt langsamer als ihr Vorgänger 780 und 780Ti. Schon sehr lächerlich!



Hörst du endlich mal auf so eine Stuss zu verbreiten der 0 relevant ist? 



> Jede 3. Karte (nicht übertrieben!) Pfeift aus dem letzten loch



Doch ist es.



> und es wird einem als "High-End" verkauft.



Sprechen wir hier von einer 970 oder Titan? Wüsste nicht wann eine 970 so angepriesen wurde.



> Und mehr Frames? Das einzige Problem was ich habe, ist manchmal ein voller Ram. Rein von der Leistung her, habe ich mehr. Aber hier geht es nicht um mich.



Ne ca genau so viel. Leider hast du durch den mickrigen VRAM eigentlich nichts davon 



> Mehr Takt als die meisten Haswell jemals schaffen werden.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ich-benoetige-auch-mal-eine-kaufberatung.html


----------



## Jan565 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



XE85 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehn davon das die Aussage Unsinn ist (Im Luxx sind zB jede Menge Haswells gelistet die diesen Takt (oder mehr) Primestable und mit deutlich weniger Spannung schaffen), hat das welche Relevanz? Weder Takt noch die prozentuale übertaktung sagen irgend etwas über die Leistung aus.



Mir geht es um was anderes. Alle wollen ihren i7 Takten und was bringt es? Die meisten kommen nicht mal über 4,6GHz was keine 10% sind! Und da dann noch von OC reden. Das ist nichts mehr als einfaches Optimieren. Alles unter 30% ist kein OC für mich. 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Hörst du endlich mal auf so eine Stuss zu verbreiten der 0 relevant ist?



 Wo ist es null relevant?! Eine GTX780Ti ist auf 1300MHz so schnell wie eine 980 auf 1400. Wo war noch einmal der Fortschritt? Ich verstehe nicht warum viele die noch für "Gut" befinden. 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Doch ist es.



 Darf ich noch einmal jede 3. nach oben Korrigieren? 

11 GeForce GTX 970 im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Da sind wir bei über 50%. Ich habe Nvidia sogar noch gut gesprochen! Wer so einen Schrott kauft, selber schuld warum die Qualität immer weiter nach lässt. 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Sprechen wir hier von einer 970 oder Titan? Wüsste nicht wann eine 970 so angepriesen wurde.



In jedem Test, Bericht oder sonst was wird von High-End gesprochen. Dabei sind die Karten nicht einmal das PCB Wert auf dem die gebaut sind. 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ne ca genau so viel. Leider hast du durch den mickrigen VRAM eigentlich nichts davon



Der Vram limitiert leider oft, das ist aber das einzige Problem der Karte. 

Aber dafür habe ich selbst bei 300+ FPS in alten Spielen 0 Fiepen. Da Pfeift jede 3. 900er aber schon gewaltig!


----------



## Joker_54 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

50% Spulenfiepen ist übertrieben, aber die GTX 970 hat schon deutliche Probleme damit. Auch die 980er sind davon betroffen, es gibt ab (Wahrscheinlich aufgrund des Preises) nicht so viele Berichte.

Wo das herkommt kann man nur raten, ich denke durch den reduzierten Takt (-> Keine neue R9 -> Weniger Takt, da nichts getoppt werden muss -> mehr "Effizienz") trifft man wohl bei manchen Spulen eine Resonanzfrequenz, was dann das Pfeifen verursacht [/Vermutung Ende]


----------



## XE85 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> ...was keine 10% sind!



Mal abgesehn davon das 4,6GHz bei 4Ghz Basis 15% sind, ist das doch absolut irrelevant. Das höher getakte CPUs prozentual weniger übertaktbar sind ist logisch, schließlich ändern sich mit der Basis auch die nominellen Werte, 10% sind bei 2,66Ghz 266Mhz mehr, bei 4GHz hingegen 400Mhz, ist also taktmäßig weiter übertaktet als eine mit 2,66Ghz Basis. Diese Prozentrechnerei mit verschiedenen Basen bringt doch überhaupt nichts.

Wenn man so einen Vergleich machen will dann muss die Ausgangsbasis dieselbe sein, ergo braucht man CPUs mit gleichem Basistakt, nur dann erhält man ein verwertbares Ergebnis.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Alles unter 30% ist kein OC für mich.



Wenn man also eine 2,66Ghz CPU um 800Mhz auf 3,46GHz (= 30%) übertaktet, dann ist das für dich overclocking, wenn man eine 4Ghz CPU auf 4,8GHz übertaktet (= ebenfalls 800Mhz mehr) dann ist das kein overclocking sondern nur optimieren? Nur weil der Prozentwert aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Basis anders ist?

Edit:

[OT]


Jan565 schrieb:


> Wo war noch einmal der Fortschritt?



Der Chip der GTX980 hat weniger Transistoren, einen entsprechend kleineren Chip, verbraucht etwa 90 Watt weniger und ist leichter bzw. leiser zu kühlen.
[/OT]

Und jetzt bleiben wir bitte beim Thema!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

XE85, trotzdem sind 4,8 oder 4,9 GHz mehr als 85% der Haswells oder Devilscanyon unter vertretbaren Spannungen schaffen. 

Die Realleistung ist aber selbst mit einem 5 GHZ Westmere bei nur 4 Threads trotzdem niedriger als beim Hasi  der Westi spielt den Hasi nunmal nur mit threads aus


----------



## Ancoron77 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Keinen scheint es zu jucken, was ich geschrieben hab. Das ist erst mal nich so schlimm. Was tatsächlich schlimm war, war dass ich hier und heute einen battle zwischen AMD und NVidia Fans durchlesen musste, der hier glaube ich überhaupt nichts verloren hat. Reißt Euch mal zusammen.


----------



## Joker_54 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Ancoron77 schrieb:


> Keinen scheint es zu jucken, was ich geschrieben hab. Das ist erst mal nich so schlimm. Was tatsächlich schlimm war, war dass ich hier und heute einen battle zwischen AMD und NVidia Fans durchlesen musste, der hier glaube ich überhaupt nichts verloren hat. Reißt Euch mal zusammen.



Das Battle gehört hier nicht hin, stimmt.
Das du dich aufregst, dass dir niemand auf deinen Beitrag antwortet verstehe ich nicht - Es war keine einzige Frage enthalten, nur die Information, dass nach langem Lesen dein X5650 per UPS für 80 Ocken aufm Weg ist.
Das ist ja schön, ich weiß aber beim besten Willen nicht, was ich darauf jetzt antworten soll.
"Willkommen im Club" vielleicht? 

Wenn ich das jetzt falsch aufgefasst hab, bitte ich um Berichtigung.


----------



## iGameKudan (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> XE85, trotzdem sind 4,8 oder 4,9 GHz mehr als 85% der Haswells oder Devilscanyon unter vertretbaren Spannungen schaffen.
> 
> Die Realleistung ist aber selbst mit einem 5 GHZ Westmere bei nur 4 Threads trotzdem niedriger als beim Hasi  der Westi spielt den Hasi nunmal nur mit threads aus



4,8 oder 4,9GHz gehen garantiert nicht mit vertretbaren Spannungen... Da scheinen die meisten CPUs ja schon an die 1,55 bis 1,6V zu benötigen.


----------



## DasRegal (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> 4,8 oder 4,9GHz gehen garantiert nicht mit vertretbaren Spannungen... Da scheinen die meisten CPUs ja schon an die 1,55 bis 1,6V zu benötigen.


4,9Ghz mit 1,6V stabil wäre schon ein richtig richtig gutes Ergebnis. Haswells machen unter Wakü ziemlich problemlos 5Ghz mit. Für einen Gulfi braucht man definitiv einen Chiller... Es gibt nur* ganz *wenige 1366 CPUs mit 5Ghz 24/7 liefen. Dafür werden auch rund 1,7V VCore benötigt. Die 32nm 1366 CPUs benötigen ab 4,5Ghz einfach exponentiell mehr Spannung. 1,5V VCore sind selbst mit der besten Wakü im Sommer schon grenzwertig...mal ganz abgesehen vom Mosfet.

Ich finde solche Diskussionen sind hier aber auch mehr als unnötig.
Allen einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Jan565 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Irgendwann steht der Takt auch nicht mehr in Relation zur Spannung und dem Verbrauch. 

Bei 1,425Vc im BIOS habe ich die absolute Obergrenze erreicht was bei mir mit der Kühlung im Moment geht. Da bin ich dann bei 4,51GHz. 

Laufen tut er aber auf 4,4GHz da er da "nur" 1,4Vc (BIOS Wert) brauch und deutlich Kühler bleibt. 

Leistung hat man damit auf jeden Fall genug. Zumindest ist das ganze deutlich günstiger in der Anschaffung als ein Haswell i7 oder Xeon. 

Was jetzt mehr Sinn macht muss jeder für sich entscheiden. 

Ich für meinen Teil habe den kauf nicht bereut und bin froh den 5650 zu haben. 

Voll ausgelastet wird bei mir die CPU auf jeden Fall nicht. Mal sehen wie lange ich bei dem Unterbau bleibe. Aber spätestens wenn AMD Zen etwas werden sollte, wird aufgestockt. Wenn nicht, bleibt der Xeon noch ein weilchen.


----------



## Knogle (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn Skylake mich ueberzeugt (Sparsam ist) wird auch aufgestockt 

Aus meinen Xeons werden dann wieder Dual CPU Systeme gebastelt


----------



## Feediator (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So ich habe mir nun über einen bekannten einen gebrauchten X5670 für 99 Euro erworben. Dieser müsste eigentlich auf 4.4 GHz übertaktbar sein.  Board ist das bereits vorhandene DFI UT X58-T3EH. Welche möglichst günstigen Speicherriegel könnt ihr mir zum Übertakten  des Xeon empfehlen? Reichen 8 GB bereits aus?


----------



## Joker_54 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Feediator schrieb:


> So ich habe mir nun über einen bekannten einen gebrauchten X5670 für 99 Euro erworben. Dieser müsste eigentlich auf 4.4 GHz übertaktbar sein.  Board ist das bereits vorhandene DFI UT X58-T3EH. Welche möglichst günstigen Speicherriegel könnt ihr mir zum Übertakten  des Xeon empfehlen? Reichen 8 GB bereits aus?



8GB würden zwar reichen, sind aber Schwachsinn, da du dann den Triplechannel, den dir 1366 bietet nicht benutzen kannst.
Nimm lieber 6 oder 12GB.

Als RAM reicht alles ab 1600Mhz, 1333Mhz würde ich mir nicht nochmal antun


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

1333er reicht aber, gerade im TriChannel. Zumal 1600MHz jetzt auch kein wirkliches Upgrade sind...
Trotzdem wirds auf 1600er-Riegel hinauslaufen, 1333er gibts kaum noch/kosten oft mehr als 1600er.

Super extrem hoch kommt man auf der 1366-Plattform mit dem Speichertakt nun auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Joker_54 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei mir ist das Problem, dass der Speichertakt durch den Teiler entweder extrem niedrig ist, oder eben deutlich über den 1333Mhz.
Mit 1600ern wäre ich noch in den Spezifikationen.


----------



## Knogle (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das Problem, dass der Speichertakt durch den Teiler entweder extrem niedrig ist, oder eben deutlich über den 1333Mhz.
> Mit 1600ern wäre ich noch in den Spezifikationen.



Bei mir das selbe Problem


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auf meinem X58A-UD7 ging der Teile glaube sogar soweit runter dass DDR3-1066 möglich gewesen wäre... Bin auf jeden Fall bei 215MHz Referenztakt bei 1290MHz Speichertakt gelandet also sogar noch deutlich Luft nach oben.


----------



## Joker_54 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der geht auch bei mir so weit runter, aber da ich den Baseclock bei 180Mhz habe, ist der Takt dann wirklich unterirdisch. Die nächste Stufe sind dann eben die ~ 1450Mhz, die bei meinen Dimms hart an der Grenze liegen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Einfach ein wenig auf die verbauten ICs aufpassen. Mit PSC sind bei mir locker 2000C7-9-8 @1,65V drin, mit Hypers 2200C7-8-7 @1,75V bzw. 2000C7-7-7 @1,55V (beides mit 4GHz+ Uncore).
Mit BBSE sind normalerweise auch 2000C7-9-7 Alltagstakt und bis zu ~2200C6-9-6 Benchtakt drin. 
Selbst meine alten BASE schaffen 1800C8-8-8 ohne Probleme im Alltag.
Und wenn man keine Elpida bekommt, tuns auch ein paar Micron. Ich hab hier mittelschlechte D9, die trotzdem 1800C9-9-9 oder 1700C7-7-7 mitmachen, mit guten D9 ist da sicher auch mehr möglich.

Einfach mal etwas schlaumachen vor dem Kauf, was vermutlich verbaut sein wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ja, ich weiß, dass ich hier nicht mehr posten wollte  Keine Angst, sobald wieder behauptet/geschwindelt wird bin ich weg.


----------



## Joker_54 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich denk das hängt auch sehr von den jeweiligen Chips ab, meine Corsair XMS 3 (8GB) 1333Mhz machen nicht viel mehr als 1450Mhz mit, danach schmiert die Kiste mit nem Bluescreen beim Startvorgang ab (-> Sind dann doch die RAMs?).
Mit den GeIL Value Plus ist mehr drinnen, das bekomm ich aber nicht gekühlt und nur 4Gb RAM tu ich mir nicht an (Nicht für Photoshop und AE  )


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Ich denk das hängt auch sehr von den jeweiligen Chips ab


Ja, genau das hab ich ja gesagt 



> Einfach ein wenig auf die verbauten ICs aufpassen



Gegen schlechte ICs gibts leider kein Heilmittel, außer beim nächsten Kauf vorher bewusster zu prüfen, was man warscheinlich verbaut hat.


----------



## Joker_54 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich meinte damit, das es gute und schlechte Chips der gleichen Baureihe gibt und ich wahrscheinlich Letzteres erwischt habe.
Unterschiede zwischen den Baureihen gibt es natürlich auch.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Unterschiede (EDIT: zwischen Riegeln mit selben ICs) sind allerdings nicht soo groß, sondern eher marginal. 
Beispielsweise  schaffen gute BASE 1800C7-8-7 @1,65V und schlechte nur 1600C7-8-7@1,65V, aber kein BASE egal wie schlecht würde bei 1600C9-9-9@1,65V versagen. Gut und schlecht schwankt da eher leicht um Mittelwerte.
Die Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Typen von ICs können riesig sein, auch wenn einige sich ähneln.

Welche Version sind denn deine Riegel? Bei Corsairs gibts immer eine Nummer die den Chiphersteller angibt, wie z.B. v.2.1 für Elpida oder v.7.1 für PSC.

Btw, inwiefern kriegst du deinen RAM nicht gekühlt?  Wie viel Spannung gibst du dem RAM denn? Auch wenn sie keine Heatspreader haben, solche sticks überhitzen höchstens ab 1,8V aber sicher nicht bei alltagstauglichen 1,65V.


----------



## DasRegal (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit, das es gute und schlechte Chips der gleichen Baureihe gibt und ich wahrscheinlich Letzteres erwischt habe.
> Unterschiede zwischen den Baureihen gibt es natürlich auch.



Dir muss klar sein, dass Ram aus einer Produktreihe trotzdem verschiedene ICs haben können. Da kommt es ganz einfach darauf an was gerade lieferbar ist. Wenn es von den vorgesehenen ICs nicht genug auf Lager gibt dann wird ebend auf andere ICs zurückgegriffen.


----------



## Joker_54 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Okay, wieder was gelernt 
Mit Kühlen meinte ich den Prozessor, der Macho HR-02 bekommt das Teil über 4GHz nicht mehr auf akzeptable Werte beim Rendern und Konvertieren. Und da der Speicherteiler eben vom Baseclock abhängt, müsste ich der CPU die Sporen geben, um den Ram höher zu bekommen (Satzbau und Ausdruck -> 6, Setzen )


----------



## Knogle (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat jemand Verbrauchswerte zum Chipsatz? @OC?

Hat sich mal jemand von euch ans Chipsatz oder Super I/O OC gewagt ?


----------



## Jan565 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Okay, wieder was gelernt
> Mit Kühlen meinte ich den Prozessor, der Macho HR-02 bekommt das Teil über 4GHz nicht mehr auf akzeptable Werte beim Rendern und Konvertieren. Und da der Speicherteiler eben vom Baseclock abhängt, müsste ich der CPU die Sporen geben, um den Ram höher zu bekommen (Satzbau und Ausdruck -> 6, Setzen )



Was heißt denn nicht Akzeptabel für dich? Meiner kommt auf seine 85° im Prime. Welche Spannung hast du denn anliegen?


----------



## Ancoron77 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo zusammen.
Mein Xeon X5660 kam neulich. Also den ollen i7 raus, Hexacore rein, Alpenföhn Brocken 2 draufgeschraubt mit "Schneekanone" WLP und ab zu den Benchmarks. Ich bin schon recht zufrieden, zumal das Übertakten komplett unspektakulär bis etwa 4 GHZ von Statten ging. Und das bei der Krücke von Mainboard (MSI X58 Platinum) auf nem 6 Jahre alten System.^^
Ich habe mich nun etwa bei 3,7 GHZ eingependelt, mit 6 Kernen liegen Welten zwischen dem Ding hier und meinem i7 920 mit Stock Cooler, klar. Allerdings habe ich bereits jetzt ein Temperaturproblem. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja Tipps außer "Scheiß Kühler verbaut!", "Hol Dir doch WaKü!" oder "nimm XY WLP". 
Was die Spannung angeht, liegen unter 100% auf allen sechs Kernen bei Prime 1,144 Vcore an. Die Temperatur geht dann etwa nach 3-4 min auf 90°C und ich muss das ganze abbrechen. Hier ein Screenshot mit CPU-Z und Realtemp: [link]http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3859/zcm3keic_jpg.htm[/link]
Und hier meine Bios Einstellungen:
EIST: disabled
C-State: enabeled
Bclk 175, Multiplier 21
Turbo Off
Vcore +0,100
alle anderen Volts auto
Speicher auf CL10 12 12 31 (steht so auf dem Stick),  Uncore auf 3,5 Ghz
Kurzum: Bei den niedrigen Volts kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum die CPU so schnell so heiß wird. Idle Temp ist 36-39°C auf allen 6 Kernen.


----------



## Ancoron77 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nachtrag: In den Bios Einstellungen hab ich bereits anderen Multi, anderen Bclk, mehr VCore, weniger Vcore, Cstates an, aus, Vdimm manuell auf 1,6 und Taktraten von 3,4-4,0 Ghz ausprobiert: immer das Gleiche. Nach 3-5 Minuten Prime 95 wird's zu heiß. Nur am Uncore, VPll und Speicher Multi hab ich noch nicht so herumgespielt. Gerade beim UnCore verpasst der Rechner bei höheren Werten den POST.


----------



## Joker_54 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

UnCore oder Chipsatz? Der X58 wird gerne mal sehr warm, evtl müsstest du dann noch ein Propellerchen draufkleben


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hast du den Kühler mal neu verbaut? Die Temperaturen liegen ein ordentliches Stück über dem, was ich von einem Brocken 2 bei deinen settings erwarten würde. Vielleicht liegt dein Problem nur an einem Montagefehler.


----------



## Ancoron77 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hm hm. Montagefehler hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Hatte den Kühler aber mehrmals ein- und wieder ausgebaut und getestet. Eebenso die WLP runter, gaaaanz dünn wieder drauf. Ich habe allerdings so einen Verdacht. Mein i7 920 war ebenfalls im idle ziemlich warm bereits, doch zu der Zeit kannte ich Benchmark Programme noch gar nicht. Auf dem board befindet sich ein Heatsink aus Kupfer, der keine Ahnung was kühlen soll. Wenn das Ding warm wird, wird alles warm weil der Kühler in etwa darüber sitzt. Schaut Euch mal ein Bild vom MSI X58 Platinum an. Dieses Kupferding meine ich. Ich könnte versuchen, da noch einen Lüfter draufzupacken und testen ob sich dann etwas an der Temperatur ändert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Oder aber ich habe den Brocken komplett verkehrt angebracht und merke es nicht. Wie würdet Ihr den Kühler denn bei dem Borard verschrauben? Bei mir liegt der breite Teil parallel zu den RAM Riegeln, 1 Lüfter saugt von dort Luft an, ein zweiter drückt sie oberhalb davon Richtung I/O Panel, wo der Ausgangslüfter sitzt. Genau so war's in diversen Montage Videos zu sehen.


----------



## Joker_54 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nennt sich Chipsatz. Hab ich ja oben schon erwähnt, die Teile werden bei X58 gerne mal sehr warm. Also entweder mal die WLP da erneuern oder nen Lüfter draufpacken und schauen, was sich tut.


----------



## Ancoron77 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Checked. Mach ich morgen, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Fatal Justice (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hatte vorher auch mal ein MSI Eclipse Sli Plus. Dort wurde die NB auch bis zu 100 Grad heiß. War ein ziemliches Fehlkonstrukt, denn beim Asus P6T6 WS Rev. komme ich auf 65 Grad. Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich auch nicht an ein Problem bei der NB, sondern der CPU. Speziell weil die Temperaturen in nur 3-4 Minuten 90 Grad erreichen. Der Brocken hat genügend Kühlleistung, aber zum einen bringt ein hoher Anpressdruck etwas, zum anderen hat der Brocken 2 diese Direct Touch Heatpipes, die eine sehr unebene Fläche ergeben. Hauchdünn Paste ist Unsinn. Ich würde mehrfach den Kühler an und abmontieren und das Druckbild an der Paste beobachten. Dort, wo kein richtiger Kontakt ist, ist entweder zu wenig Paste, und/oder der Kühler ist schief, bzw. gleicht den HS der CPU nicht richtig aus. Der ist in der Mitte am Tiefsten.  Mit 1,125V komme ich mit dem Zalman auf 71Grad beim wärmsten Kern. 90 Grad solltest Du bei den Settings nicht mal nach 1 Stunde Prime bekommen, vorausgesetzt, die Gehäusebelüftung ist adäquat.


----------



## Ancoron77 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Alter... 
Hab ne halbe Stunde gebraucht um herauszufinden, dass mit Chipset und Northbridge das Gleiche gemeint und gekühlt, bzw. in meinem Fall nicht richtig gekühlt wird. Noch vor 3 Wochen wusste ich gerade mal, dass PCIe irgendwas ist, wo man ne Grafikkarte draufsteckt. Sonst nix.^^
Jedenfalls ist der NB Heatsink schon seit 6 Jahren da drin, also schadet es sicher nicht dort mal WLP zu erneuern, über nen 40mm Lüfter drauf denke ich ebenso nach. Kostet ja nicht viel. 
Wenn ich das mit dem CPU Kühler richtig verstanden hab, ist das mit Direct Touch und WLP so als wenn der Zahnarzt nen Abdruck für ne Plombe macht: es muss dann genau passen. Nun gut, dann brauche ich tatsächlich mehr von dem Zeug. 
Eine weitere Sache kapiere ich noch nicht: Die Xeon CPU unterstützt Multis von 20-24. Mehr als 21 kann ich im Bios aber nicht einstellen, obwohl der Prozessor via Plug and Play da erkannt wird. Info dazu: neustes Bios fürs MSI Platinum ist 1.5, allerdings hab ich v3.7 vom SLI Board drauf geflasht da ich las, dass sonst der Xeon nicht erkannt wird. Ist es richtig, dass ein höherer Multi mit entsprechend weniger Bclk auch weniger Volt braucht?
Edit: Mit der Temperatur verhält es sich bei mir so wie bei nem sog. thermal runaway. Wenn die Temp erst mal mehr als 80° erreicht hat, steigt sie ins Uferlose und wenn ich Prime nicht abbrechen würde, würde mir das Board abrauchen. es pendelt sich also nicht bei 90/92 ein sondern läuft komplett davon. Den Brocken kann ich danach anfassen: Lauwarm. Die Luft, die im Gehäuse zirkuliert: Nahezu Umgebungstemperatur. NB Heatsink: kannste Eier drauf backen.


----------



## Ancoron77 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Udate: Ich war fleißig heute morgen (hab mir extra frei genommen zum Basteln) und Eure Ratschläge umgesetzt. CPU Kühler raus, Direct Touch Oberfläche begutachtet, nachgebessert mit Alpenföhn Schneekanone WLP, wieder drauf, wieder ab, wieder nachgebessert, mehr Anpressdruck, hin und her geschoben bis er GENAU richtig sass und Luftstrom im Gehäuse gecheckt mit ner Nebelmaschine (flüssiger Stickstoff), die ich hier zu Party Zwecken rumstehen hab. 
Ergebnis: Luftstrom ideal, aber 20°C (!!!) weniger im Idle. Prime 95 nach einer Stunde stabil, nicht über 60°C bei 3.2 GHZ zur Vorsicht runtergetaktet. OK, dachte ich mir, da geht natürlich mehr. Übertaktet auf 4 GHz, 1.24 Vcore und ab die Post. System stabil, Prime 95 erreicht zwar in Höchstfall 80°C, stabilisiert sich aber immer wieder im 65°C Bereich, und das dauerhaft. Kein Thermal Runaway mehr. 
Vielen Dank für die Tipps an dieser Stelle!
2 Sachen bereiten mir aber nach wie vor Kopfzerbrechen: 1.) Die Sache mit dem Multi. 2.) Meine Highsccore bei 3D Mark 11 (basic) liegt bei 3,6 Ghz Taktung bei 12835. Bei 4 Ghz liegt sie bei 11933. Warum? Ich möchte die maximale Spiele Performance da rausholen, damit ich wenn The Witcher 3 rauskommt nur müde grinsen kann und flüssig zocke, am besten noch mit DX12 und Unterstützung von allen 6 Kernen mit nem Kostenaufwand von bisher etwa 200€.


----------



## Fatal Justice (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die NB ist bei X58 eine "heiße" Angelegenheit. Das Kühldesign  bei MSI dazu einfach schlecht.  Ich würde sagen, dass beim NB Kühler ein Pad und keine Paste verbaut worden ist, da das prinzipiell länger hält. Durch Paste kann der Kühler lockerer sein als vorher, da ein Pad nicht so flach wie Paste ist. Wenn ein Pad da ist, würde ich auch ein Pad wieder installieren. Grundsätzlich halte ich von so kleinen Lüftern wenig, da sie in erster Linie laut sind. Dein Turmkühler mit Lüfter bewegt die Luft im ganzen Sockelbereich um auch die VRM zu kühlen, dabei erreicht ein Hauch auch die NB. Deshalb würde ich keinen extra Lüfter drauf machen. Wenn die NB Temperatur tatsächlich der Grund wäre, dann würde das System auch im wahllos im Idle einfrieren, was es scheinbar ja nicht tut.

Über einen hohen Multi zu übertakten ist eleganter, da an weniger Stellschrauben im Bios gedreht werden muss, um eine sehr hohe Baseclock zu erreichen. Ich erinnere nur, das ungerade Multi besser gehen sollen als gerade, was sich auch in der geringeren VCore für den gleichen Takt zeigte. Wie das beim Xeon ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Der X5660 hat als höchsten Multi 21x133. Wenn Leistung lange angefordert wird und die Wärmeabgabe und Verbrauch stimmen, springt der Multi bei aktivierten Turbo auf max. 23x133 mit allen Kernen und bei Auslastung von nur 2 Kernen auch auf 24x133Mhz.


----------



## Jan565 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Ancoron77 schrieb:


> 2.) Meine Highsccore bei 3D Mark 11 (basic) liegt bei 3,6 Ghz Taktung bei 12835. Bei 4 Ghz liegt sie bei 11933. Warum?



Weil deine CPU eben NICHT stabil ist. Es mag Prime nicht abschmieren, aber das sagt 0 darüber aus ob eine CPU stabil ist. Probiere mal LinX oder andere dinge. Cinebench ist auch ganz gut, der produziert bei instabilen CPUs auch schnell Fehler und läuft nicht ganz durch. 

3Dmark03 schmiert auch schnell ab bei instabilen CPUs. 

Ich denke deine Spannung ist etwas zu gering für den Takt. Gehe mit der mal hoch, dann solltest auch mehr Punkte im 3Dmark 11 haben.


----------



## Ancoron77 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Weil deine CPU eben NICHT stabil ist. Es mag Prime nicht abschmieren, aber das sagt 0 darüber aus ob eine CPU stabil ist. Probiere mal LinX oder andere dinge. Cinebench ist auch ganz gut, der produziert bei instabilen CPUs auch schnell Fehler und läuft nicht ganz durch.
> 
> 3Dmark03 schmiert auch schnell ab bei instabilen CPUs.
> 
> Ich denke deine Spannung ist etwas zu gering für den Takt. Gehe mit der mal hoch, dann solltest auch mehr Punkte im 3Dmark 11 haben.



Alter, ich hab mir nun extra Cinebench und LinX installiert. Läuft. Guckstu hier: [link] cinebench1.jpg - directupload.net [/link] ... von mir aus geb ich mehr Volt. Und guck mir das Ganze mal an.
Aber schon krass, ich hatte Cinebench und LinX parallel laufen lassen und schneide in der Score noch besser ab als ein i7 4770K...LOL


----------



## Ancoron77 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Fatal, ich verstehe meistens Bahnhof. Aber was ich verstehe ist, dass ich mich mit dem Multi auf höchstens 21 abzufinden habe, richtig?^^


----------



## Joker_54 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Ancoron77 schrieb:


> Fatal, ich verstehe meistens Bahnhof. Aber was ich verstehe ist, dass ich mich mit dem Multi auf höchstens 21 abzufinden habe, richtig?^^



Korrekt. Aber 1366 übertaktet man eh nicht über den Multi.
BCLK anheben und ab geht die Post


----------



## Fatal Justice (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Solange der Turbo nicht aktiv ist, ist x21 der höchste Multi. Im übrigen bietet sich das Abschalten des Turbos an, weil man so mehr Kontrolle über das OC bzw. die möglichen Fehlerquellen bekommt. Du kannst zwar die Kernspannung erhöhen, aber nicht das Einsetzten des Turbos mit einer bestimmten (noch höheren) Spannung bestimmen. Beispiel: Es lässt sich schlecht vorhersagen, ob die sechs Kerne bei Multi 22 oder 23 aussteigen. Ohne Turbo besteht das Problem nicht. OC muss über lange Zeit getestet werden, ob es auch wirklich stabil ist. Prime geht bei mir auch mit weniger Kernspannung als eingestellt ist, aber eines meiner Spiele stürzt reproduzierbar nach kurzer Zeit immer ab.


----------



## Jan565 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Ancoron77 schrieb:


> Alter, ich hab mir nun extra Cinebench und LinX installiert. Läuft. Guckstu hier: [link] cinebench1.jpg - directupload.net [/link] ... von mir aus geb ich mehr Volt. Und guck mir das Ganze mal an.
> Aber schon krass, ich hatte Cinebench und LinX parallel laufen lassen und schneide in der Score noch besser ab als ein i7 4770K...LOL



Das ist sehr ungewöhnlich dann. Ich kenne das von meinen CPUs eigentlich immer so. Die laufen dann einfach ohne abzuschmieren, aber auch nicht 100% stabil. So das halt keine zu großen Fehler produziert werden und die dann halt weniger Punkte erzielen. 

Versuche mal mit 1,25Vc oder 1,26Vc. Wenn das nicht hilft die Punkte da zu erhöhen, liegt der Fehler wo anders. 

Der 5650 ist natürlich schneller als ein 4770K im Cinebench, sogar ein 4790K wird problemlos darin geschlagen. Im Schnitt ist man mit einem 5650 wenn er übertaktet ist auch in etwa so schnell, wenn nicht sogar etwas schneller als ein 4790K mit OC. In Anwendungen schneller aber in Spielen etwas langsamer. Wobei der Unterschied nicht groß ist zwischen den beiden. 

Am größten ist der Unterschied beim Preis. Man zahlt keine 400€ für CPU und Board! Für die hälfte des Geldes ein System zu haben was genauso viel bietet wie die schnellste 1150 CPU ist schon gut! Wenn man auf PCI-E 3.0(bringt bei heutigen Karten keinen Spürbaren vorteil), SataE(gibt noch KEIN Gerät für die Schnittstelle) und M2(nutzen nur sehr wenige) verzichten kann!


----------



## Gadteman (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Leute mal so am Rande (ohne Ancoron seine Euphorie zu bremsen) der 4770K ist ein 4 Kerner und der Xeon ein Sixer... das der Xeon mehr Score im Cinebench bringt ist doch nachvollziehbar, schließlich werden alle Cores und HTs genutzt.
Bei mir erreicht der 4770K schon mit 4,1Ghz die 822 Punkte aus der Liste. Die dort angegebenen 4,4Ghz dürften sogar etwas besser ausfallen.             Edit:    Bei den 4,4Ghz komme ich so auf 865... Da nur die Kühlung nicht ideal ausgelegt ist, sind das für mich hier keine Alltags 24/7 Konfiguration.


----------



## Ancoron77 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nun, ich hatte tatsächlich das Gefühl, dass der Prozessor "stolpert" wenn er zu schnell läuft, landläufig gesagt. Ich hab den nun wieder mit 3.7Ghz laufen, das kommt mir einfach angenehmer vor, ohne dass ich dafür nun groß testen muss. Die Score bei 3d Mark11 stimmt nun auch wieder, bei ArmA3 hab ich nach stundenlangem Spielen keine Abstürze und bis zu 20 FPS mehr im Multiplayer. Letztlich wollte ich genau das erreichen und bin dementsprechend zufrieden. Multi ist wieder auf 20, Turbo hatte ich immer aus, Stromsparoptionen ein weil das a) funktioniert ohne Einbußen und ich das b) für ne gute Sache halte. Das einzige was mir vielleicht fehlt ist Sata 6g und PCIe 3.0, das wird von meinem Board nicht unterstützt. Wäre ich Hersteller, würde ich darüber ernsthaft nachdenken ein neues LGA1366 Board mit aktuellen Schnittstellen zu produzieren, denn ein Markt dafür ist ziemlich sicher da. Bei Platinen, die auf eBay für bis zu 400€ und i7 980X für über 1000€ angeboten werden, kann man schon von einer ordentlichen Nachfrage ausgehen.
Edit: Kommt, Jungs, wir lassen von den Chinesen billig was zusammen löten und verdienen uns ne goldene Nase


----------



## Jan565 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Gadteman schrieb:


> Leute mal so am Rande (ohne Ancoron seine Euphorie zu bremsen) der 4770K ist ein 4 Kerner und der Xeon ein Sixer... das der Xeon mehr Score im Cinebench bringt ist doch nachvollziehbar, schließlich werden alle Cores und HTs genutzt.
> Bei mir erreicht der 4770K schon mit 4,1Ghz die 822 Punkte aus der Liste. Die dort angegebenen 4,4Ghz dürften sogar etwas besser ausfallen.             Edit:    Bei den 4,4Ghz komme ich so auf 865... Da nur die Kühlung nicht ideal ausgelegt ist, sind das für mich hier keine Alltags 24/7 Konfiguration.



Ja und? Es ist egal ob 4 oder 6 Kerne. HT haben beide, also sind es nur 4 Threads mehr. Ein 1100T wird auch von 4 Kernern geschlagen obwohl er mehr Kerne hat. 

Man muss immer den Preis sehen. 200€ für ein System oder 400€ für ein System was abgesehen von ein paar Watt weniger Verbrauch, einem nichts bringt. Nebenbei, ich habe 1018 Punkte im R15 mit 4,4GHz und damit ~18% mehr. 

Der IPC unterschied bei den Generationen liegt bei gut 30%. Dem Xeon kommen aber zum glück noch 2 Kerne zu gute. 

Wenn man sich mal überlegt das die CPU von 01/10 ist, kommt mir ein 4790K eher wie eine lahme Krücke vor. Nach über 4 Jahren erwarte ich mehr.


----------



## Rolk (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja, du musst bei deinem 200 € vs 400 € Vergleich aber auch sehen das du bei der 200 € Variante i.d.R. ein gebrauchtes, dezent veraltetes Mainboard hast das mit an Sicherheit grenzender Warscheinlichkeit schon durch oc malträtiert wurde und bei der 400 € Variante hast du Neuware.


----------



## Jan565 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das stimmt allerdings. Wenn man aber auf seine Temperaturen achtet und nicht alles bis zum erbrechen Taktet, halten auch diese Boards noch sehr lange. 

Ich weiß auch nicht wie mein Board vorher genutzt wurde bezüglich OC, angeblich laut vorbesitzer nie. Aber genau wissen tut man es nicht. 

Mir aber auch egal, das Board läuft, die Leistung ist gut und vom Preis her hält nichts neues mit. 

Die meisten kaufen sich auch ein Gebrauchtwagen und wissen nicht wie er vorher gefahren wurde.


----------



## XE85 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> ... was abgesehen von ein paar Watt weniger Verbrauch, einem nichts  bringt.



Mal abgesehn davon dass der Verbrauchunterschied um Welten höher ist als ein paar Watt, bringt einem eine neuere Plattform sehr wohl etwas, etwa in Punkto Ausstattung und Features.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal überlegt das die CPU von 01/10 ist, kommt mir ein  4790K eher wie eine lahme Krücke vor. Nach über 4 Jahren erwarte ich  mehr.



Der 4790k ist auch nicht der Nachfolger eines (ehemals) 1200€ Xeon. Gegen einen heutigen Xeon ist eher dein X5650 eine lahme Krücke. Denn dafürbekommt man heute 10Kerne mit ähnlichem Takt und deutlich höherer IPC.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Die meisten kaufen sich auch ein Gebrauchtwagen und wissen nicht wie er vorher gefahren wurde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sagt ja keiner das Gebrauchtware kein gutes Angebot sein kann, man sollte aber trotzdem bei der Wahrheit bleiben und die negativen Aspekte nicht andauernd runterspielen, Fakten unter den Teppich kehren und fadenscheinige Vergleiche anstellen um die Gebrauchtware schönzureden.


----------



## Gadteman (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Nebenbei, ich habe 1018 Punkte im R15 mit 4,4GHz und damit ~18% mehr


 Uiiii
Super darum ging es hier/mir nicht. OC ist halt ein Hobby und da werden oft über Widersprüche gerne hinweg gesehen, sagt auch keiner was dagegen. Jeder setzt halt andere Maßstäbe und hat an anderen Sachen Spaß. Wenn dir der Leistungszuwachs von 01/10 zum heutigen 4790K nicht langt, ist das für dich legitim. Trotzdem hinkt der Vergleich irgendwie, da diese 2 CPUs aus 2 verschiedenen Preis- und Anwendungsregionen sind.

Und mal wieder der eigenartige Vergleich zum Auto, an einem Auto mag man zwar nicht den Fahrstil des Vorbesitzers zu erkennen, aber was das Ergebnis davon ist lässt sich schon beurteilen. Bei einem Siliziumchip ist das etwas anders, der "altert" eher unsichtbar und äußert sich spätestens bei längerem Normalbetrieb in einem "unstabilen" Verhalten.

Die "Katze im Sack" kauft man da immer irgendwie und ist etwas Glücksspiel, weil beim verkaufen kann jeder zum Schauspieler werden.... Tierfreier Nichtraucherhaushalt ist immer ein gern gelesener Satz, der der Stabilität der Hardware natürlich einen grandiosen Zugewinn ermöglicht.


----------



## Ancoron77 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich bin ganz sicher nicht der einzige Xeon Besitzer dem vollkommen klar ist, dass er bei den Features und der Spieleleistung nicht mit einer modernen Board/i7 Kombination mithalten kann. Darum gings mir auch nicht im Geringsten bei der Anschaffung. Ich hatte nunmal ein komplettes X58 Sytem und dachte mir: Jo, das taugt doch noch! Hatte vorher nie übertaktet und komplett null Ahnung von Mainboard Architektur oder davon, was ein PC eigentlich die ganze Zeit so macht 
Durch die Xeon Aktion nun, ebenso die Übertakterei, konnte ich mir so viel (Halb)Wissen anlesen dass gerade dies für mich einen enormen Mehrwert darstellt, den ich nie gehabt hätte wenn ich einfach zur nächst neueren Board/Prozessor Kombi gegriffen hätte. Die ganzen Benchmarks sind mir dabei eher egal, das sind nur Zahlen und nen Pokal werd ich bei meiner Kühlung auch nicht gewinnen.^^


----------



## Joker_54 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich muss ja mal ganz ehrlich sagen: Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit gebrauchter Hardware. bei mir sind nur die Neukäufe irgendwann kaputt gegangen,
Bislang war mir auch immer völlig egal, ob die Teile als extreme Overclockingteile verkauft werden oder nicht, nur bei Mining GPU's bin ich doch etwas skeptisch.

EDIT: Mir war auch von Anfang an klar, dass ich einige neue Features durch X58 nicht haben werde.
Aber man muss sich mal ernsthaft fragen, wofür? Natives USB 3.0? Kein bedarf. PCIe 3.0? Ausser für SSD's und Crossfire/SLI nicht interessant. Zudem brauch ich möglichst viel "Rohleistung" für's Rendern und Konvertieren.

Am Ende ist in meinem Fall der Xeon einfach besser und vorallem günstiger als ein aktueller i7. Und mehr Spaß machts dazu auch noch.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben. Wenn man mit dem System/Dingen zufrieden ist, gibt es doch nichts schöneres.
PS: Hab auch Spaß mit dem X5650


----------



## Ancoron77 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was ist denn ne Mining GPU?


----------



## Gadteman (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Zudem brauch ich möglichst viel "Rohleistung" für's Rendern und Konvertieren.
> Am Ende ist in meinem Fall der Xeon einfach besser und vorallem günstiger als ein aktueller i7. Und mehr Spaß machts dazu auch noch.



Was kam denn als Krone bei dem Sockel vor? War das der i7-990X Extreme? Dagegen ist der Xeon ja definitiv ein Preisschnapper,  die Extreme`s werden auch heute noch zu immensen Preisen gehandelt. In welchem direkten Leistungsverhältnis @Stock stehen denn der 990X z.B. gegen einen X5670 hat da einer nen unmittelbaren Vergleich?
P.S. selbst was gefunden : hierPassmark CPU Index.


----------



## bingo88 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Ancoron77 schrieb:


> Was ist denn ne Mining GPU?


Ich nehme mal an, damit ist eine GPU gemeint, die 24/7 unter Vollast lief (z. B. Bitcoin Mining, Folding@home).


----------



## Ancoron77 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Gadteman schrieb:


> Was kam denn als Krone bei dem Sockel vor? War das der i7-990X Extreme? Dagegen ist der Xeon ja definitiv ein Preisschnapper,  die Extreme`s werden auch heute noch zu immensen Preisen gehandelt. In welchem direkten Leistungsverhältnis @Stock stehen denn der 990X z.B. gegen einen X5670 hat da einer nen unmittelbaren Vergleich?
> P.S. selbst was gefunden : hierPassmark CPU Index.



Also mir wurde erzählt, dass der Xeon 5660 sich leistungsmäßig am i7 980X orientiert. Wobei man das meiner Meinung nach nicht vergleichen kann wegen der unterschiedlichen Nanometer Bauweise. Fakt ist, dass der Xeon bei gleicher Leistung weniger Strom verbraucht als die i7 Modelle, und das ist schon was zumal die Fans von Prozessoren neuerer Generation deren Verbrauch sehr oft als fortschrittlich hervorheben. Oftmals schwärmen auch Leute über den niedrigen Stromverbrauch, die 2 oder 3 Grafikkarten der letzten oder vorletzten Generation verbaut haben. But that's none of my business...^^


----------



## Ancoron77 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, damit ist eine GPU gemeint, die 24/7 unter Vollast lief (z. B. Bitcoin Mining, Folding@home).



Oh, OK. Hatte nie was davon gehört und das nun mal gegoogelt. Krass, da scheinen manche Leute tatsächlich richtig Asche mit gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Joker_54 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Ancoron77 schrieb:


> Oh, OK. Hatte nie was davon gehört und das nun mal gegoogelt. Krass, da scheinen manche Leute tatsächlich richtig Asche mit gemacht zu haben.



Jap und 24/7 Volllast tut den Teilen nicht gut. Nach 3-5 Monaten werden die dann verhökert, solange die noch gehen.
Vorallem gebrauchte R9 290 sind sehr betroffen, da also Vorsicht. Besonders auffällig ist, wenn der Verkäufer direkt 2-3 der gleichen Modellreihe verkauft.

@ Gadtemann: Ja, die Krone war der 990X. Der X5650 ist quasi die runtergetaktete Version mit gelocktem Multi (Mikrocode ist der Gleiche), den X5650 kann man aber wieder problemlos hochtakten. Zumal zum 990X die extremen Kosten für die CPU draufkommen, die X5650 werden im Moment von großen Serverbetreibern ersetzt, dementsprechend gibts von denen gerade viele und günstige. (Da kommt man fast schon in Versuchung 2-3 extra zu kaufen )


----------



## Fatal Justice (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Inzwischen ist bei EBAY sogar eine Preissteigerung bei LGA1366 Xeon CPU´s zu verzeichnen, zumindest bei den teureren. Der RAM und alte Quadcore i7 bekommt man hinterhergeworfen. Die MB selber werden zu Wahnsinnspreisen verkauft. Manch einer könnte da den Neukauf ganz gut mitfinanzieren.

@Ancoron77
Ab X5680 ist die TDP auch 130W, 32nm sind alle Hexacore.


----------



## Knogle (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich goenn mir auch nen 1150 oder Bratwell System und verkaufe meinen 1366er irgendo auf eBay oder so

Stromverbrauch als TV Receiver doch zu hoch  und auf 850MHz laggt die Kiste heftig bei meinem TV Programm

Habe mal nen Praktikum vor einiger Zeit bei UPS gemacht, so vor einigen Monaten, und die benutzen immernoch ihre 1366er oder 1567er


----------



## Joker_54 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was zur Hölle machst du mit deinem TV Receiver???
Bei mir tat das jahrelang ein Medion 775er C2Q System für damals 500€


----------



## Knogle (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Haste den auch als TV Receiver benutzt?^^ 775 war ja auch nich sparsamer


----------



## Joker_54 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Haste den auch als TV Receiver benutzt?^^ 775 war ja auch nich sparsamer


Das hat mich da nicht interessiert, Papa zahlt 
Jetzt sieht das ganze zwar anders aus, aber ich hab auch keinen externen Receiver mehr, brauch ich einfach nicht.


----------



## Scenz (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand helfen  Ich schaffe es nicht den BCLK über einen Wert von 150 zu bekommen auf meinem ASUS Rampage III Extreme. Hat jemand hier ein Tutorial passend zum Rampage III? Mir hilft das Tutorial in der Overclock Sektion nicht wirklich weiter, da ich mit dem BCLK auf der minimalsten Multiplikator gerade auf einen BCLK von max. 160 komme und da deutlich mehr drin sein sollte. Ach ja als CPU hab ich einen x5650.


----------



## Knogle (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei mir siehts anders aus ^^ Seit ich meine 1366er hier in der Bude habe sind die Stromkosten pro Monat um 40 Euro gestiegen!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Scenz schrieb:


> Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand helfen  Ich schaffe es nicht den BCLK über einen Wert von 150 zu bekommen auf meinem ASUS Rampage III Extreme. Hat jemand hier ein Tutorial passend zum Rampage III? Mir hilft das Tutorial in der Overclock Sektion nicht wirklich weiter, da ich mit dem BCLK auf der minimalsten Multiplikator gerade auf einen BCLK von max. 160 komme und da deutlich mehr drin sein sollte. Ach ja als CPU hab ich einen x5650.


Hast du RAM, Uncore und QPI schon angepasst?


----------



## Scenz (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja hab ich. Den Ram hatte ich auf 1.65V und 1066MHz gestellt. QPI hatte ich zum ausloten auf 1.35V gesetzt und den Uncore (UCLK?) hatte ich auf ein bisschen mehr als den doppelten Ram takt eingestellt.


----------



## Knogle (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mag jemand mit mir meinen Artikel nochmal von Grund auf neu machen mit mir?

Suche jemanden der mir hilft, da ich gern ne zweite Meinung haben will 

Will also den Startpost und die Tests nochmal neu machen


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Bei mir siehts anders aus ^^ Seit ich meine 1366er hier in der Bude habe sind die Stromkosten pro Monat um 40 Euro gestiegen!




Denk noch ein bisschen über deine Aussage nach.....
40€:0,25€=173 kW/h x12 Monate=2000kw/h
2000kW/h ist Verbrauch für 2 Leute ganzes Jahr.
Schaue mal lieber ob da nicht einer die ström klaut.....


----------



## Knogle (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Denk noch ein bisschen über deine Aussage nach.....
> 40€:0,25€=173 kW/h x12 Monate=2000kw/h
> 2000kW/h ist Verbrauch für 2 Leute ganzes Jahr.
> Schaue mal lieber ob da nicht einer die ström klaut.....



Also ich zahle pro Monat 140 Euro etwa

Habe nun insgesammt 6 1366 Systeme hier und 2 davon laufen 24/7 + TV Receiver

Bevor die Anschaffung kam warens 100 pro Monat
Kann gerne die Aufforderung zur Nachzahlung hier hochladen als Bild 


Ja ich weiss nicht, der Stromverbauch ist schon lange ziemlich satt, aber ich weiss nicht warum


----------



## Wolf77 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@scenz: ich hab n R3E und hatte auch n haufen probleme, morgen nach meinem dienst schreib ich dir ne pn

@knogle: ich würd mich gern zur verfügung stellen


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Knogle
Also wir sind 5 köpfige Familie und verbrauchen ca. 4500kW/h im Jahr. 
Alle Geräte im HH sind min. Klasse A. Auch ein 50' Plasma ist da. Aber alle Geräte werden per "AUS" Knopf an der Steckerleiste getrennt über Nacht.
In Geld umgerechnet ist das ca. 92€ pro Monat.
Also ich weiß nicht was du so anstellst! Den so viel dürften die 2xSo1366 nicht ausmachen.
Bzw. was mache die so?


----------



## Knogle (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> @Knogle
> Also wir sind 5 köpfige Familie und verbrauchen ca. 4500kW/h im Jahr.
> Alle Geräte im HH sind min. Klasse A. Auch ein 50' Plasma ist da. Aber alle Geräte werden per "AUS" Knopf an der Steckerleiste getrennt über Nacht.
> In Geld umgerechnet ist das ca. 92€ pro Monat.
> ...


Also A Geraet habe ich echt viele , und zwar kein einziges  

Gluehbirnen sind auch noch ueberall drinnen ^^, mir gefaellt das Licht besser

Roehrenfernseher ist auch noch vorhanden


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich Zahl alleine nen Fuffi pro Monat obwohl Warmwasser auch über Strom kommt (Licht ist Halogen). Also wenn 140€ wirklich dein "pro Kopf" Verbrauch ist solltest du dir echt mal Gedanken machen. Und entweder ist dein Tarif ne Katastrophe oder 2x1366 macht auf keinen Fall 40€ aus.


----------



## Knogle (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

also zwei meiner 1366er laufen 24/7

Einer dient als NAs und switch mit 8x 2gb platten und 4netzwerkkarten und der andere mit 2x 1366 OC als bit coin miner 

Dann noch mein TV receiver als 1366


----------



## iGameKudan (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Laut meiner Mutter zahlen wir als 2 Personen-Haushalt auch "nur" 70€ pro Strom - dabei laufen unsere Rechner (sie mit irgendsonem AMD-E1 2500-Fertigrechner und ich mit dem System aus der Sig) mindestens 6 Stunden am Tag - und wir haben nen Kühlschrank der sicherlich schon seine 15 Jahre rum hat.... 

Könnte für den Startpost Benchmarkwerte für einen i7 3820 beisteuern.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei 2x200W Tag und Nacht wäre ich immer noch bei unter 80€ Stromkosten pro Monat. Wenn du nicht jede Art von Stromsparmodus deaktiviert hast ist aber eher die Hälfte an Verbrauch realistisch.
Wobei ein Bitcoinminer natürlich je nach Graka wieder in die andere Richtung beliebig stark ausschlagen kann(und in Deutschland sicher immer ein Minusgeschäft ist).


----------



## Knogle (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Als Graka ist eine GTX 590 verbaut


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann ist der Stromverbrauch realistisch aber der Grund reiner Wahnsinn .


----------



## DasRegal (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Scenz schrieb:


> Ja hab ich. Den Ram hatte ich auf 1.65V und 1066MHz gestellt. QPI hatte ich zum ausloten auf 1.35V gesetzt und den Uncore (UCLK?) hatte ich auf ein bisschen mehr als den doppelten Ram takt eingestellt.



Hast du mal geschaut ob deine CPU ein BCLK Loch hat? Probiere mal 170mhz,180mhz,190mhz und 200mhz. Stell den UCLK einfach genau auf den doppelten wert. Du benutzt aber nicht irgendein uralt ddr3 der deutlich mehr Spannung braucht oder?


----------



## Scenz (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Als Ram habe ich diesen im Gebrauch: Corsair Dominators CMP6GX3M3A1600C8  8-8-8-24    1,65V   1600MHz.
Ich glaube auch jetzt mein Problem gefunden zu haben und zwar lag es glaube ich an Einstellungen zum Stromsparmmodus bzw. (wenn ich nicht falsch liege) an den C-States.
Als ich die alle auf enabled gestellt hatte konnte ich den BCLK auf ~195 ausloten mit dem Multi von 14. Da sollte aber mehr drin sein 
Ich versuche jetzt momentan bei einem BCLK von 182 die Cpu Spannung unter 1,325V zu bekommen, aber da wird die CPU dann Prime unstable.


----------



## Joker_54 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

C1E ist sehr oft Problematisch, ich bekomm fast immer Bluescreens in Games, wenn ich den anhabe. Ist er aus, stellt das kein Problem mehr dar.


----------



## Knogle (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Warum werden CPUs so krass teuer? der Xeon E3 1231v3 kostet inzwischen Minimum 230 Euro o.o


----------



## Scenz (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Knogle Ich denke mal, dass das am schlechten Euro Doller Kurs liegt.

@Joker_54 Ich probiers mal ohne C1E aber ich weiß nicht ob er dann startet bei einem BCLK von 182


----------



## Joker_54 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Knogle: Ich könnte für den Startpost noch Benchmarks vom FX 6300 und meinem X5650 @ Dualchannel beisteuern
Die Werte von meinem i5-2500K sind auch noch irgendwo im Thread, allerdings kann ich damit keine neuen mehr machen, weil ich die CPU nichtmehr OC'd habe


----------



## Jan565 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Scenz schrieb:


> @Knogle Ich denke mal, dass das am schlechten Euro Doller Kurs liegt.



Glaubst wohl selber nicht. 

Deswegen kosten AMD CPUs noch fast das gleiche wie vorher. Geht rein ums Geld machen und sonst nichts.


----------



## Knogle (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

MeiN m.2 --> pcie Adapter ist schon da, jedoch habe ich kein Geld fuer ne XP941

Mit PCIe OC duefte man wohl das volle Potenzial ausschoepfen koennen


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die XP941 hat kein Option ROM und kann nur auf einigen X99- und Z97-Boards als Bootlaufwerk genutzt werden. Ich würde eher auf die Nachfolger warten.

Wenn du richtig Speed willst, kaufste dir ein paar SSDs und haust die in ein RAID.


----------



## Knogle (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann haste aber wieder scheiss Zugriffszeiten  habe ich schon probiert


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kommt denke ich drauf an. Angeblich steigen ja auch die Zugriffszeiten wenn man einen Zusatzcontroller nutzt, jedoch hat sich bei der 840EVO die ich kurzzeitig mal hatte die Zugriffszeit im Schnitt sogar minimal verringert. Kommt denke ich mal ganz auf die verwendete Hardware an.


----------



## Atent123 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ach Leute immer wen ich hier rein komme bekomme ich Lust auf einen Xeon  
Aber nie ist ein passendes Board in der Bucht mal schaun villeicht ist es diesmal ja anders.
Wie viel macht der Xeon eigentlich unter Wasser so durchschnitlich. (Spannungen können ruig was höher sein da die CPU ja relativ günstig ist und ersetzt werden kann.)


----------



## Ancoron77 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Ach Leute immer wen ich hier rein komme bekomme ich Lust auf einen Xeon
> Aber nie ist ein passendes Board in der Bucht mal schaun villeicht ist es diesmal ja anders.
> Wie viel macht der Xeon eigentlich unter Wasser so durchschnitlich. (Spannungen können ruig was höher sein da die CPU ja relativ günstig ist und ersetzt werden kann.)



Ach komm. Mit nem 4770K bist Du schon besser bedient, sofern Du keine 6 Kerne und 12 Threads benutzen möchtest oder im Alltag benötigst. Dein Board dürfte wohl auch PCIe 3.0, SATA3 und USB 3.0 nativ unterstützen. Ich rate eigentlich erst jemandem zu einem dieser, unserer Xeons wenn er von Haus aus noch ein altes 1366 Board hat und mich fragt ob er nun komplett nen neuen Rechner kaufen soll. Oder aber wenn er unbedingt in den Club will.  Aber gut, übertakten ist echt sportlich möglich mit der CPU. Schon mit Luft sind 4Ghz auf meinem Kack Board durchaus machbar, sofern einem der Stromverbrauch am Arsch vorbei geht. Unter Wasser sollten mit ner guten Batch und dem richtigen Board schon 4,5 Ghz realistisch sein, denke ich. Das gehört allerdings ins Reich der Legenden von meiner Seite aus. Ich persönlich kenne keinen, der das gemacht hat. Knogle jedenfalls weiß relativ genau, was man NICHT machen sollte, bei dem sind schon Boards/Prozessoren abgeraucht. Allerdings: wenn man nur die Hälfte von dem glaubt, was er so schreibt ist man mutmaßlich immer noch recht einfältig.^^
Edit: Mein Abturn des letzten Jahres war, dass ArmA3 nicht mit 6 Kernen skaliert und es (noch) kaum Spiele gibt, die tatsächlich bei Multithreading die Möglichkeiten von vor 5 Jahren nutzen. Ich hätte am liebsten den alten Rechenknecht aus dem Fenster geschmissen und mich neu orientiert, allerdings ist mir die marginale Leistungssteigerung den Aufwand und die Kosten nicht wert, aktuell.


----------



## Ancoron77 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Scenz
Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, dass genau dieses Board ein BCLK Loch hat und über 190, bzw auf 197 auch bei höherem Multi funzt. Lass mal bitte alles auf Auto bis auf Vcore. Das können ruhig bis zu 1.3V sein. RAM Einstellungen setze ich voraus, dass Du die genau so vorgenommen hast wie auf dem Stick beschrieben. Das BIOS sollte dann automatisch anhand des BCLK die Speicher Frequenz wie gewünscht einstellen (wenn nicht, gibts den Speichermulti zum Anpassen) und den Uncore Takt doppelt so hoch wie den Speichertakt. Und dann mal gucken. Viel Erfolg 
Edit: Oftmals ist es einfach ein Speicherproblem wenn der PC nicht postet. Das schließe ich bei Dir aber fast aus, da Du 1600er Riegel auf 1066 Mhz laufen lässt, wenn ich das richtig erkannt habe. Die meisten (wenn nicht alle) DDR3 Riegel laufen auf 1366 Boards stabil bis eine Stufe unter dem, was draufsteht. Bei Dir also von mir aus 1200 Mhz. Wenn der PC beim Booten locker ins POST geht und dann Windows abkackt, liegt es beispielsweise sehr oft an den selbst verteilten Spannungswerten. Daher mein Tipp zu zunächst mal mehr Auto Einstellungen bis Du Zeit und Lust zum Finetuning hast. Ich hoffe, ich hab Dich nun nicht mit Sachen zugemüllt, die Du eh schon weißt, aber manchmal steckt der Teufel im Detail.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Xeons machen unter Wasser 4,4-4,6GHz mit, für mehr braucht man schon ordentlich Glück mit der CPU.

Irgendwo in dem Bereich steigt dann allerdings der Spannungshunger enorm an.
4,4GHz kriege ich mit 1,31V stabil, 4,5GHz nur mit 1,42V und für 4,6GHz braucht es schon 1,47V. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man kein Problem damit hat 1.5V+ zu geben, müssten auch durchschnittliche Westmere 4,6-4,7GHz unter Wasser schaffen. Da sollte es dann aber schon ein 1080er Radiator oder ähnlich starkes setup sein.


----------



## Knogle (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Deine Spannungen auf den Schienen schauen aber nicht so gesund aus


----------



## Scenz (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@ancoron77

Wenn ich demnächst wieder Zeit hab dann probier ich das mal aus  Jetzt läuft der Xeon erstmal mit 22x175=3,85GHz auf 1,24V.  Ich denke ich bleibe jetzt auch erstmal ein Weilchen bei diesen Einstellungen, da der Sprung auf 4GHz schon mind. 1.3x V  brauch.


----------



## Knogle (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich probier mal heute wieder was aus

Laut MDL kann amn mit RWE auch am Busprotokoll pfuschen, vielleicht gibts dann auch ne Leistungssteigerung, also nicht nur einfach den QPI Takt hoch


----------



## Joker_54 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ich probier mal heute wieder was aus
> 
> Laut MDL kann amn mit RWE auch am Busprotokoll pfuschen, vielleicht gibts dann auch ne Leistungssteigerung, also nicht nur einfach den QPI Takt hoch


Was genau kann man denn da dann umstellen? Rein aus Interesse


----------



## Knogle (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Was genau kann man denn da dann umstellen? Rein aus Interesse



Das frag ich mich auch, das Beispiel in MDL traf auf Sockel 1567 zu, muesste also auch auf 1366 laufen (Ich suchs mal raus)

Ich aender einfach mal paar Werte, mal schauen was raus kommt

Aber in RWE gibts allein schon im Super I/O soviele Sachen die du umstellen kannst, das glaubste garnicht  oder in den MSR Registern


Finde 1366 sooooo genial sowas gabs nicht zuvor, und wird es auch sonst nicht mehr geben

Wieviel du einfach daran schrauben kannst

Das Datasheet vom ICH10 ist sogar knapp doppelt so gross wie das von anderen Chipsaetzen, und da findeste Sachen die du nie zuvor gesehen hast

Ich finde auch das man bei 1366 noch Herr ueber die Hardware ist, und wirklich machen kann was man will

Bei aktuellen Sockeln wird das ja alles eingeschraenkt weil du ja keinen Zugang mehr auf den SMBus hast wegen diesem intel management System da
Nichtmal unter DosSMB oder RW Everything, da geht GARNIX mehr

Hier das was mich besonders interessiert die Verweise auf das Busprotokoll im SMBus, auch der QPI Takt ist im SMBus eingetragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und I/O Space




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da der Kram zum SIO, kannst damit auch noch *richtiges* USB OC betreiben, geht auch bei keiner anderen Plattform




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die GPIO States des SIOs

X58 scheint auch noch der einzig moderne Chipsatz zu sein bei dem der SMBus und Super I/O noch via ISA Bus angebunden ist, und trotzdem ises mega flott


----------



## Razor0601 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nabend, hab mir jetzt auch mal nen 1366 Bundle gegönnt.  Und zwar das Asrock X58 Deluxe3 mit vorerst nem Xeon W3503. Da soll dann natürlich auch demnächst der 5650@OC rein. Was könnt ihr mir denn da für einen CPU-Kühler empfehlen ?


----------



## Knogle (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

EKL Brocken


----------



## Razor0601 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welcher denn? Gibt doch glaube ich schon mehrere. Alternativ sollte nen Macho z.B. dann auch reichen?


----------



## DasRegal (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Deine Spannungen auf den Schienen schauen aber nicht so gesund aus


Wo er recht hat, hat er recht. ^^ Würde mal mit einem Multimeter die 12V Rails unter last durchmessen...vllt ist es ja auch nur ein Messfehler vom Mobo.


----------



## Knogle (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mal schauen ob die Typen vom CB Forum mir weiterhelfen koennen  SPI Takt anheben um SMBus Takt anzuheben - ComputerBase Forum Der Intel Support hat da wieder so ne intelligente Antwort gegeben, vonwegen ich brauche eine extra Haswell K CPU um uebertakten zu koennen und ein Z Chipsatz Bord lol

Hat jemand hier nen Heizwell System zur Verfuegung? i7 4790k oder 5820k?


----------



## Razor0601 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Lass das mal im CB-Forum. Kriegst da zu 50% doofe Antworten.


----------



## Joker_54 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannst du die Antwort von denen hier reinstellen?  (-> Intel Support)

Ausserdem: Supports sind sowieso nicht für qualitative Antworten bekannt, mir wurde empfohlen den PowerLAN Adapter an eine andere Steckdose anzuschliessen, nachdem dieser mit der neuesten Firmware nichtmehr lief


----------



## Knogle (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Soll ich also lieber hier fragen?  Habe da auch mal ne andere bekommen in nem anderen Thread wo mir zu Haswell geraden wurde, such ich auch ma

Hier die Antwort



> Hello FBDIMM, it is important to understand first that processor over clocking is a practice that overstresses the unit; hence it could be expected to have problems sooner or later. There is no processor capable to last the expected lifetime from factory if it is over clocked and Intel cannot guarantee the proper functionality of a CPU if it is being over clocked because every single unit is manufactured to run within specifications.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Razor0601 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Noch ne frage an die Experten hier. Wie sieht das denn mit USB3 und SATA 3 Nachrüstung aus. Gibt ja für das Asrock X58 Deluxe3 solche nachrüstkarten direkt von Asrock z.B.
Kann man dann auch von so einem sata3 Port aus von einer SSD Booten?


----------



## DasRegal (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Razor0601 schrieb:


> Noch ne frage an die Experten hier. Wie sieht das denn mit USB3 und SATA 3 Nachrüstung aus. Gibt ja für das Asrock X58 Deluxe3 solche nachrüstkarten direkt von Asrock z.B.
> Kann man dann auch von so einem sata3 Port aus von einer SSD Booten?


Es ist nicht notwendig diese Erweiterungskarten direkt vom Mobohersteller zu kaufen.
Als USB 3.0 Karte kann ich dir diese hier sehr ans Herz legen. Gute Performance und auch einen Anschluss für Front USB 3.0
Silverstone PCI-E USB 3.0 2-Port SST-EC04-E re - Hardware,

Die Sata 6GB Anschlüsse auf den X58 Mainboards kannst du vergessen. Da diese immer über PCI-e 1x angebunden sind geht nicht mehr wie 250MB/s. Der ICH10R liefert bessere Performance. Ansonsten musst du dir auch dafür eine Controllerkarte kaufen.


----------



## Razor0601 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Danke für den Hinweis mit der USB3 Karte. Aber wie soll ich das mit dem SATA 3 verstehen? Und ICH10R?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DasRegal schrieb:


> Wo er recht hat, hat er recht. ^^ Würde mal mit einem Multimeter die 12V Rails unter last durchmessen...vllt ist es ja auch nur ein Messfehler vom Mobo.


Hab ich bereits, sind natürlich Auslesefehler  Hab noch nie mehr als bessere Schätzungen in solchen Programmen gesehen...


----------



## Ancoron77 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Razor0601 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis mit der USB3 Karte. Aber wie soll ich das mit dem SATA 3 verstehen? Und ICH10R?


Jap, das würd mich auch mal interessieren. Ich hab meine SSD noch über SATA2 laufen. Bringt das Investment für so ne SATA3 Karte was, bzw. nen spürbaren "Boost"-Effekt? Im BIOS hab ich übrigens als Controller AHCI eingestellt weil ich las, das soll man so machen. Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung wo der Unterschied zu IDE oder RAID liegt. Möchte mich da jemand erleuchten?


----------



## Malc0m (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ICH10R ist der Mainboard (Southbridge) Chip, der beim X58 Boards verbaut ist.
Und  dort wird Sata2 mit Voller Geschwindigkeit unterstützt und angebunden.
Wenn man nun eine Sata3 Pcie Karte einbaut, wird diese nur mit einer Pcie Line 1x angebunden, wo garnicht die volle Sata3 Geschwindigkeit möglich ist => is oft der Onboard Intel Chip schneller , als die erweiterte Sata3 Karte.


----------



## Scenz (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Man könnte natürlich auch eine LSI MegaRAID SAS 9271-4i SATA* oder so verbauen. Die sind mit 8x angebunden und sollten schon die Geschwindigkeit ankurbeln. Habe auch irgendwo mal einen Test mit einem x58 Board und so einer RAID Karte gelesen. War glaube ich in einem englisch sprachigen Forum. Ist nur blöd, dass die Karten recht teuer sind. Die liegen so gebraucht immer noch um die 80 bis 100 Euro oder mehr.


----------



## Malc0m (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und da stellt sich dann wieder die Kosten / Nutzen Frage.  Wenn ich mir den Neupreis ansehe und auch gebraucht, sind das Keine Karten die eigentlich als "normale" Upgrade" Karte gedacht ist.


----------



## Knogle (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe auch ne LSI 9211 8i genutzt

Kannste sogar übertakten

Der hier taugt

IBM ServeRaid M1015 SATA / SAS HBA Controller RAID 6Gbps PCIe x8 wie 9220-8i | eBay

ist ein LSI 9211 8i nur mit anderem Layout


----------



## Razor0601 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Scenz schrieb:


> Man könnte natürlich auch eine LSI MegaRAID SAS 9271-4i SATA* oder so verbauen. Die sind mit 8x angebunden und sollten schon die Geschwindigkeit ankurbeln. Habe auch irgendwo mal einen Test mit einem x58 Board und so einer RAID Karte gelesen. War glaube ich in einem englisch sprachigen Forum. Ist nur blöd, dass die Karten recht teuer sind. Die liegen so gebraucht immer noch um die 80 bis 100 Euro oder mehr.



80-100,- wäre mir das glaube ich nicht Wert. Um wieviel Steigerung mb/s reden wir denn da überhaupt?


----------



## Knogle (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ich habe aus meiner SSD das Maximum rausholen koennen, mein Marvell schafft aber auch ca. 500MB/s mit meiner SSD


----------



## Scenz (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Knogle auf welchem Board ist der Marvel chip? Bei meinem R3E ist der nämlich nur mit 1x angebunden.


----------



## Knogle (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

P6X58D-E


----------



## MR. Wayne (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo,

Ich überlege mir den Xenon X5650 zu besorgen, weil ich denke, dass der i7 920 für GTA V nicht mehr reicht. Oder wie seht ihr das? Wäre der Xenon aufjedenfall besser geeignet?


*GTA V:*


> Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1 64 Bit, Windows 8 64 Bit, Windows 7 64 Bit Service Pack 1
> Prozessor: Intel Core i5 3470 @ 3,2 GHz (4 CPUs) / AMD X8 FX-8350 @ 4 GHz (8 CPUs)
> Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB
> Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GTX 660 2GB / AMD HD 7870 2GB
> ...



Mein System siehe Signatur


----------



## Zombiez (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Heute früh kam mein x5650 an. Leider war ich anscheinend noch zu müde zum basteln und nun funktioniert der PC weder mit alter noch mit neuer CPU. 

PC startet, CPU/GPU Lüfter läuft aber bekomme kein Piep und kein Bild. Bios schon resetet und nur mit 1 Ram getestet. Gpu auch schon verschiedene Pcie Ports getestet.

MB: Intel dx58so
Sockel sieht auch schlecht aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allem C33(Pin ab)  und AB43( war länger als die andern).

Kann man da noch was retten oder neues Board holen?


----------



## Ancoron77 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo Mr. Wayne, 
ich persönlich denke, dass ein X5650 für Dich eine sinnvolle Investition darstellt, da GTAV durchaus mit 6 Kernen umgehen kann. Die Dinger kosten augenblicklich (noch) so wenig, dass man guten Gewissens seinen altgedienten i7 920 in den Ruhestand schicken kann. Zum Übertakten in der Kombi mit Deinem Board haben wir hier schon mal was vorbereitet: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...uf-p6t-uebertakten-brauche-hilfestellung.html
Möglicherweise kannst Du dann noch über ne GTX 970 nachdenken aber ob die Dir spürbar mehr FPS/Ultra Settings bringen wird, werden wir erst wissen wenn's dazu schon Tests gibt. Auf 8GB RAM solltest Du allerdings auch aufstocken.


----------



## Zombiez (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Puh n bissl am Pin AB43 nochmal rumgefummelt nun startet das System wieder


----------



## Ancoron77 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Zombiez schrieb:


> Heute früh kam mein x5650 an. Leider war ich anscheinend noch zu müde zum basteln und nun funktioniert der PC weder mit alter noch mit neuer CPU.
> 
> PC startet, CPU/GPU Lüfter läuft aber bekomme kein Piep und kein Bild. Bios schon resetet und nur mit 1 Ram getestet. Gpu auch schon verschiedene Pcie Ports getestet.
> 
> ...



Öhm... ich bin kein Experte aber ich würde sagen, der Sockel is hin.
Edit: Ah, also doch nicht 
Glück gehabt


----------



## Knogle (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie bezeichnet man eigentlich die Pins? gibts da nen System? wie kommt man auf AB43?  Haette das auch gerne drauf, dann koennte ich hier erzaehlen wie man das mit dem ECC Cache deaktivieren hinkriegt
Man kann auch andere unnoetige Sachen deaktivieren

Huch wenn du das schon als kaputt bezeichnest, dann schau dir meinen Sockel zum deaktivieren von jedem 2ten RAM Slot und dem ECC Cache an 

Immerhin ging die Copy-Rate des L1 Caches dann auf 1,4TB/s statt 1TB/s vorher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zombiez (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Socket 1366 pinout

Im 2. post sind 2 Links. 1. zeigt die Belegung auf der CPU und der 2. den Sockel.

CPU: Intel® Core? i7 Processor Series Datasheet, Vol. 1

Sockel: 
http://download.intel.com/design/processor/designex/320837.pdf


----------



## Malc0m (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich überlege mir den Xenon X5650 zu besorgen, weil ich denke, dass der i7 920 für GTA V nicht mehr reicht. Oder wie seht ihr das? Wäre der Xenon aufjedenfall besser geeignet?
> 
> ...





Kommt drauf an wie hoch du den 920 noch bekommst,  3,4Ghz ist ja nicht wirklich hoch.
Wenn er Richtung 4Ghz mit Hyperthread geht, würde ich mir die Euros sparen.
Hab mit meiner Hardware noch keine Probleme bekommen in Full HD und denke auch GTA 5 wird drauf ohne Probs laufen.
Nur wie schon gesagt eine gtx970 würde meiner Meinung nach mehr sinn machen, und den CPU Richtung 4Ghz bringen. Als nur den CPU zu tauschen.


----------



## bingo88 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Immerhin ging die Copy-Rate des L1 Caches dann auf 1,4TB/s statt 1TB/s vorher


Und dafür riskierst du den Tod deines Boards? Mir fallen nicht gerade viele Anwendungen ein, die nur mit den 64 KB L1 Cache pro Core auskommen würden...


----------



## Knogle (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

DOS nutze ich noch gerne und meine Programme schreibe ich in Assembler

Der L2 ECC wird auch deaktiviert jedoch L3 ist immer unverändert und hat auch iwie nen anderen Takt (UCLK?)


----------



## MR. Wayne (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Ancoron77 schrieb:


> Hallo Mr. Wayne,
> ich persönlich denke, dass ein X5650 für Dich eine sinnvolle Investition darstellt, da GTAV durchaus mit 6 Kernen umgehen kann. Die Dinger kosten augenblicklich (noch) so wenig, dass man guten Gewissens seinen altgedienten i7 920 in den Ruhestand schicken kann. Zum Übertakten in der Kombi mit Deinem Board haben wir hier schon mal was vorbereitet:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...uf-p6t-uebertakten-brauche-hilfestellung.html
> Möglicherweise kannst Du dann noch über ne GTX 970 nachdenken aber ob die Dir spürbar mehr FPS/Ultra Settings bringen wird, werden wir erst wissen wenn's dazu schon Tests gibt. Auf 8GB RAM solltest Du allerdings auch aufstocken.



Danke dir. Ram ist in Arbeit:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/mainboards-und-arbeitsspeicher/372203-ocz-ram-aufruesten.html




Malc0m schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie hoch du den 920 noch bekommst,  3,4Ghz ist ja nicht wirklich hoch.
> Wenn er Richtung 4Ghz mit Hyperthread geht, würde ich mir die Euros sparen.
> Hab mit meiner Hardware noch keine Probleme bekommen in Full HD und denke auch GTA 5 wird drauf ohne Probs laufen.
> Nur wie schon gesagt eine gtx970 würde meiner Meinung nach mehr sinn  machen, und den CPU Richtung 4Ghz bringen. Als nur den CPU zu  tauschen.




Also den i7 920 kriege ich leider nicht auf 4GHz, auch nicht in die Richtung. Ich habe ,,erst'' meine GTX770 vor 2 Jahren gekauft und kaum genutzt. Mal sehe wie sie bei GTA V läuft.


----------



## bingo88 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> DOS nutze ich noch gerne und meine Programme schreibe ich in Assembler


Mag ja sein, aber was hat das mit dem Cache ECC zu tun?



Knogle schrieb:


> Der L2 ECC wird auch deaktiviert jedoch L3 ist immer unverändert und hat auch iwie nen anderen Takt (UCLK?)


Im L2 hast du aber keine TByte/s mehr und im L3 schon gar nicht. AFAIK hat der L3 auch kein ECC, zumal der L3 shared über alle Kerne ist. Klar kann man das machen, aber mir wäre das Risiko viel, viel, viel zu hoch, da der Nutzen extrem gering ist. Beim normalen RAM, da merkt man das, da habe ich schon mal einen Sprung von 160 GB/s auf über 180 GB/s gemessen (war allerdings auch kein reines Hardware-ECC), aber beim Cache? Die allermeisten Anwendungen sind eh cache-unfreundlich.


----------



## Knogle (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gibt es Datasheets zu Z97? Finde da garnix noch nichtmal zum Host Controller


----------



## bingo88 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Meinst du das hier?


----------



## Zombiez (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hm so richtig komm ich mit dem OC nicht klar.

Beim x5650 hab ich anscheinend Probleme mit dem Ram (3x Hyperx 1600er)
sobald ich von automatisch auf manuell gehe kommt nicht mal der POST  weshalb ich aktuell noch bei bclk 160 bei 1.2v bin...
XMP hat nicht mal unter Standard Takt funktioniert :/


Mal schauen woran das liegt...


Beim i7-920 funktionierte folgendes setup:
bclk:180
offset: 30mv
Memory multi:  8
Uncore multi; 16


----------



## Jan565 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit offset zu Takten ist auch nicht ratsam bei den 1366, nehme lieber feste Werte, damit erreicht man mehr Takt mit weniger Spannung und stabiler, zumindest ist es bei mir so. 

Wie hoch der BCLK geht, hängt vom Board und der CPU ab. Es gibt Boards die mögen keinen zu hohen BCLK, anderen ist es egal. 

Normal schaffen die CPUs einen BCLK von ~200, gute von 220-230 und wirklich sehr gute ~250.


----------



## Knogle (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo bei meinem P6X58D-E ist bei 248 BCLK etwa schluss (BIOS steigt dann aus und meldet BIOS Checksum ist fehlerhaft oder so)

Dann hab ich noch ein BCLK Loch von 190-210 da das selbe

Laut QPI Datasheet koennte man durch Aaenderungen an den Registern die Paketgroesse der Daten im QPI halbieren und die Frequenz hochziehen

Vielleicht bringt das ja was

Problem ist: Die Kiste kommt dann nicht durch den POST


----------



## Razor0601 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie sieht das denn aus mit dem Speicher übertakten/optimieren. Kann man da auch noch was an der Singlecoreperformance  rausholen?


----------



## Malc0m (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Also den i7 920 kriege ich leider nicht auf 4GHz, auch nicht in die Richtung. Ich habe ,,erst'' meine GTX770 vor 2 Jahren gekauft und kaum genutzt. Mal sehe wie sie bei GTA V läuft.



Das natürlich blöd 
Aber würde bevor du Aufrüstest erst mal schauen wie GTA5 laufen wird. , die 770 hatte ich garnicht gelesen bzw irgendwie 670 gelesen xD


----------



## Knogle (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Meinst du das hier?


Es wundert mich aber das da nicht annaehernd soviele Infos drins ind wie bei ICH10

Ist das Absicht?

Die Chipset configuration register Teile machen gerade mal 30 Seiten aus lol

PCIe OC soll damit angeblich auch fuer PCIe moeglich sein (waere sinvoll fuer M2)
Jedoch ist da iwie alles gesperrt >.< SMBus, Super I/O und alles andere auch o.o

Immerhin gibts ein Ballout der ganzen GPIOs!

Wundert mich aber das der Chipsatz bis zu TCatastrophic: 128 Grad mitmacht


----------



## Razor0601 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Razor0601 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn aus mit dem Speicher übertakten/optimieren. Kann man da auch noch was an der Singlecoreperformance  rausholen?



????????


----------



## MR. Wayne (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann man jeden Xeon X5650 nehmen, damit man ihn gut übertakten kann? zb. dieser:  Intel Xeon X5650 12x 2,66 GHz Six Core Prozessor Hexa Core Sockel LGA 1366 SLBV3 | eBay

Oder muss es ein spezielles Stepping haben?


----------



## Knogle (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Haben alle dasselbe Stepping


----------



## Jan565 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannst jeden nehmen, gibt nur das eine Stepping. Takten lassen sich alle recht gut. 4GHz solltest fast alle so schaffen.


----------



## MR. Wayne (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Danke euch. Könnt ihr mir evtl. noch hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/mainboards-und-arbeitsspeicher/372203-ocz-ram-aufruesten.html weiterhelfen? 

Mir fällt gerade auf, laufen die ddr3 1600er überhaupt mit dem x5650?


----------



## Joker_54 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

1600er laufen. Sehr gut sogar, mit 1333er kann es passieren, dass beim BCLK-OC die Ram aussteigen.


----------



## Gadteman (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Scenz schrieb:


> @Knogle auf welchem Board ist der Marvel chip? Bei meinem R3E ist der nämlich nur mit 1x angebunden.



Heiße nicht Knogle, antworte aber trotzdem. Z.B. auf einem Gigabyte X58A-OC ist auch ein Marvell verbaut, mit 2x Anbindung.


----------



## Zombiez (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit diesen Einstellungen lief es mit Turbo bei mir schon 60min Primestable, länger habe ich noch nicht getestet. Bei 180MHz will er nicht starten oder stürzt direkt ab, auch mit erhöhtem Offset oder hohem festem VCore. Bin aber eigentlich recht zufrieden mit den Takt.

bclk: 175MHz
Offset: 49mV
DRAM-V:  1.66V
QPI-V: 1.4V
IOH-V: 1.3V (auf 1.2V schnell instabil)

Kennt jemand die Spannungsgrenzen des Chipsatzes? Der scheint echt stark die Stabilität zu beeinflussen. Vielleicht gehen dann noch die 180MHz und mehr?!


----------



## Scenz (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Gadteman das doofe am R3E ist halt das nur wirklich einen Marvel Port voll ausnutzen kann. Sobald man den 2. nutzt bzw. einen RAID aufbaut bekommt keine höheren Geschwindigkeiten. Da ist man die meiste Zeit mit den Intel Anschlüssen besser bedient.


----------



## Gadteman (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na das kommt darauf an wie er angebunden ist. Es fiel hier ja mal die Aussage, diese Sata6G wären beim X58 immer über 1x angebunden. Bei einem Sata3 (bis 600Mb/s) steht der PCIe 2.0 mit 1x Anbindung natürlich nur (500Mb/s) gegenüber. Bei 2x sind es zwar gleich (1000MB/s), dort dann natürlich auch nicht Full Speed für 2 Ports
Im Falle des R3E gebe ich dir Recht, da sind die Ports vom ICH10(R) die besser Alternative.


----------



## Knogle (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

PCIe Takt hoch 

Der LSI92118i bezieht seinen Takt auch vom PCIe Bus, also kann man auch diese Ding uebertakten indem man den PCIe Takt hochzieht


----------



## MR. Wayne (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hallo,

Wenn ich mir den Xeon besorge, welche Komponente bei neuen Spielen limitiert eher bei mir? CPU oder GPU?

Ich möchte gerne ein vorher/nachher Test mit der CPU machen. Welche Benchmarktools benutzt man? 
und um die Stabilität zu testen verwendet man nur prime?


----------



## Malc0m (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> Wenn ich mir den Xeon besorge, welche Komponente bei neuen Spielen limitiert eher bei mir? CPU oder GPU?
> 
> ...



Wenn du nicht niedriger als Full HD spielst, dann ganz klar zu 90% der GPU, nur bei einzelnen Spielen die auf viel CPU Leistung aus sind oder Multi-Thread optimiert sind (zB SC2 [CPU Leistung] oder Anno [Multi-Thread]) , aber allgemein wäre ein GPU Upgrade auf 970/980 stärker die 400-600Mhz beim CPU.

Anders sieht es bei Video Bearbeitung usw.. aus, da ist der 6Kern Xeon dem i7 wesentlich mehr Überlegen.


----------



## Ancoron77 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also bei mir hat sich 3D Mark 11 ganz gut bewährt, um die Spieleleistung zu testen. Da gibt's auch Punkte für die Enthusiasten  Und zwar für GPU und CPU getrennt, da siehst Du relativ gut wo's hapert und ob Du (für DX11 allerdings) ein paar Euro in die Hand nehmen solltest. 
Ich konnte da beim Wechsel vom i7 920 zum Xeon X5660 tatsächlich ein nennenswert besseres Ergebnis erzielen bei etwa gleichem Takt. Die Punktzahl hab ich nicht im Kopf gerade, und ich weiß auch nicht genau warum der Xeon mit der gleichen Grafikkarte (GTX 970) besser abgeschnitten hat. Vielleicht wegen höherem L2 Cache, das müssen die Experten hier beantworten. Jedenfalls habe ich mit der Benchmark festgestellt, dass mehr Ghz nicht immer mehr Leistung bedeuten wenn man nicht mit der Spannung hinterherkommt. Parallel dazu lässt Du RealTemp laufen um zu gucken wie heiß der Krempel wird. Bleibe immer weit unter 80°C, und alles wird gut.
Prime taugt meiner Meinung nach nur dazu um zu gucken, ob Du beim Übertrakten was verbrochen oder den Kühler richtig angebracht hast denn es setzt alle Kerne unter 100% Last und nudelt so vor sich hin. Es ist also kein Leistungsindex, sondern ein Vollgas Simulator. 
Dann gibt's noch Cinebench. Kannst Du aus Jux auch mal laufen lassen, kostet nix, aber ist für meinen Geschmack relativ nichtssagend.


----------



## Razor0601 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sehr wohl ist Cinebench aussagekräftig.
Ich nehme das Tool als ersten Stabilitätstest nach OC. Und damit kannst du dann deine CPU im Single und Multi mit anderen CPUs vergleichen.


----------



## Ancoron77 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Razor0601 schrieb:


> Sehr wohl ist Cinebench aussagekräftig.
> Ich nehme das Tool als ersten Stabilitätstest nach OC. Und damit kannst du dann deine CPU im Single und Multi mit anderen CPUs vergleichen.


Das ist doch in Ordnung. Ich sagte ja, für meinen Geschmack sei Cinebench nichtssagend. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es etwa komplett unnütz sei. Sonst hätte ich das Programm nicht erwähnt. 
Es ist halt meiner Meinung nach eher eine Benchmark, die wenig Aussagen im Hinblick zur Leistung bei aktuellen und kommenden Spielen zulässt, worum es aber erstens mir und zweitens dem Kollegen Wayne zunächst mal geht beim Test eines an sich stabilen Systems. Vielleicht hatte ich das nicht deutlich gemacht.


----------



## Razor0601 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannst du denn auch mal den 3DMark 2013 laufen lassen und dein Ergebniss hier Posten?


----------



## Ancoron77 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wer, ich jetzt? Klar, kann ich machen. Das ist allerdings ne andere Version als 3DMark 11 oder? Was wird da getestet? DX 9 oder 10?
Edit:
Ich bin gerade beruflich unterwegs im Hotel und habe ein Windows Surface Pro2 zum Testen aber das sollte glaube ich egal sein, wenn's lediglich um das Programm an sich geht und nicht die Hardware. Ansonsten muss ich dazugehörige Tests mit meinem Heimrechner dann nachreichen, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin. Allerdings wüsste ich schon gerne, warum ich das machen soll.


----------



## Razor0601 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, du bist gemeint. Allerdings geht's mir um deine Hardware. Das 2013 3DMark ist das womit zur zeit am meisten gebencht wird. 
Da war ich mit meinem vorhergehenden AM3+ System nur hinterher. Da kam ich trotz damaliger highend GTX 780 nicht annähernd an die Intel dran.


----------



## Malc0m (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-920 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P6T SE

Hier mal eine Richtlinie was mit einem i7 920 noch möglich ist.


----------



## Razor0601 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hier mal mein Ergebniss mit dem AM3+ System:

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. M5A97 R2.0


----------



## Ancoron77 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

OK, mach ich für Dich sobald ich wieder in heimischen Gefilden bin. Aus Jux lad ich mir das mal eben aufs Tablet runter. Mit nem Core i5 Prozessor und Intel HD 4400 onboard Grafik gehört der Screenshot dann natürlich nicht in diesen Thread, da krieg ich bestimmt auf die Schublade.  Bei Interesse schick ich Dir nen Link per Nachricht und melde mich ansonsten nächste Woche.


----------



## Ancoron77 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Malc0m schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-920 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P6T SE
> 
> Hier mal eine Richtlinie was mit einem i7 920 noch möglich ist.



Malc0m, ist das Deine Score bei 3D Mark 11? Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, da um die 12800 Punkte mal erreicht zu haben. Bilder davon fristen hier irgendwo im Thread noch ihr tristes Dasein, ich guck mal eben nach.


----------



## Razor0601 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na interessant wären natürlich nur das Ergebnis mit dem 1366er System.


----------



## Ancoron77 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Razor0601 schrieb:


> Na interessant wären natürlich nur das Ergebnis mit dem 1366er System.


Klar, deswegen mach ich das auch sobald ich kann. Außerdem würde mich der vorher/nachher Test vom i7 920 zum X5650 interessieren, da ich diesbezüglich zwar schon viiiiiiiiiiel gelesen aber an der Objektivität der Tests stets gezweifelt habe, sogar bei mir. Ich persönlich fühlte nach dem Einbau des Xeons eine Beschleunigung von so ziemlich Allem, die mit Zahlen und Messwerten eher leidlich zu beschreiben war.
Edit: Für mich dient mein X5660 mit neuem Kühler und RAM eher dazu, mich wieder mal mit Hardware zu beschäftigen und einem aktuellen Komplettsystem den Stinkefinger zu zeigen. Läuft noch. Läuft sogar gut. Und bis Skylake um die Ecke kommt, harre ich aus weil mich nach 6 Jahren mit meinem PC so langsam der Ehrgeiz packt und die Tik Tok Scherereien von Intel mich bislang nicht beeindruckt haben.


----------



## Gast201808272 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich denke, auch Skylake wird nicht der große Bringer werden. Ich bin mal gespannt, wann und wie die Architektur wirklich kommt. Die 14 nm Technologie ist noch recht neu und mal ganz nebenbei gesagt ziemlich aufwändig und teuer. Man bewegt sich hier so langsam an der Grenze des machbaren.


----------



## Knogle (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es sind keine echten 14nm ^^

Der letzte echte Shrink war auf 90nm, also ist dementsprechend wohl auch Haswell 90nm


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auch bei 90nm waren nicht alle Strukturen so klein. Und das was damals noch 140nm oder größer war ist jetzt auf 90nm etc. pp.


----------



## Razor0601 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Ancoron77 schrieb:


> Klar, deswegen mach ich das auch sobald ich kann. Außerdem würde mich der vorher/nachher Test vom i7 920 zum X5650 interessieren, da ich diesbezüglich zwar schon viiiiiiiiiiel gelesen aber an der Objektivität der Tests stets gezweifelt habe, sogar bei mir. Ich persönlich fühlte nach dem Einbau des Xeons eine Beschleunigung von so ziemlich Allem, die mit Zahlen und Messwerten eher leidlich zu beschreiben war.
> Edit: Für mich dient mein X5660 mit neuem Kühler und RAM eher dazu, mich wieder mal mit Hardware zu beschäftigen und einem aktuellen Komplettsystem den Stinkefinger zu zeigen. Läuft noch. Läuft sogar gut. Und bis Skylake um die Ecke kommt, harre ich aus weil mich nach 6 Jahren mit meinem PC so langsam der Ehrgeiz packt und die Tik Tok Scherereien von Intel mich bislang nicht beeindruckt haben.



Also ich hatte bisher immer nur AMD. Na ok, hatte auch mal nen Pentium 2/3.
Denn alle 6 Monate nen neuen Sockel etc. rausbringen mit ekelhaft teuren CPUs und dann noch sich den offenen Multi teuer bezahlen lassen, das find ich nicht so dolle.
Der einzige Grund mal auf Intel zu gehen war jetzt dieses alte 1366er System. 
Und das X58 Deluxe3 inkl. W3503 Xeon bekam ich für 75,- inkl. Da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.  Jetzt brauche ich nur noch den X5650, dem die Sporen geben und dann ist gut.
Dann kann ich mir auch mal wieder eine oder 2 Leistungsstarke Grakas gönnen.


----------



## Knogle (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

bin mal gespannt wie die "echte" 14nm hinkriegen wollen


----------



## Malc0m (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Ancoron77 schrieb:


> Malc0m, ist das Deine Score bei 3D Mark 11? Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, da um die 12800 Punkte mal erreicht zu haben. Bilder davon fristen hier irgendwo im Thread noch ihr tristes Dasein, ich guck mal eben nach.



Ja ist mein Score. Hab letztes Jahr wo ich meinen 970 mir geholt hab bissel rumgespielt und mal geschaut was so drin ist. 
Das der Xeon was schneller ist, ist klar aber finde der i7920 braucht sich auch nicht zu verstecken, speziel wenn er die 4Ghz macht. Da lohnt sich immer eher nen Graka Sprung.
Glaub bei meinem i7 wäre sogar noch mehr als die 4,1ghz drin. da er ja sehr humane 1,2Volt nur frist. Aber dann müste ich meine Silent kühlung auch lauter drehen und das mag ich net xD


----------



## Gast201808272 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ähem,
EUV-Lithografie â€“ Wikipedia
Ich sagte ja, ich habe meine Zweifel bezüglich des Zeitpunktes und der Verfügbarkeit. Das soll aber nicht heißen, dass Strukturen <20 nm nicht herstellbar sind.


----------



## Ancoron77 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich sehe das so: Die Hersteller von Prozessoren stoßen seit Längerem leistungsmäßig an die Decke, während die Grafikkartenhersteller die ganze Zeit Fortschritt um Fortschritt machen. Weil die einen für Forschung mehr Kohle kriegen und die anderen weniger. Das haben wir uns alle nun eine ganze Weile lang angesehen. In der unmittelbaren Zukunft wird es also keine bahnbrechenden Innovationen geben; allerhöchstens am Stromverbrauch und der Nutzung aller vorhandenen Kerne zum optimalen, mobilen, am Besten Handheld Ergebnis. Es wird noch mangels Alternativen gearbeitet im Segment der größten Anzahl an Verbrauchern jenseits der Browser und Smartphone/Tablet Anwendungen, Apps und Games: Konsolen und ganz am Schluss der PC. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob es sowas wie einen klassischen PC in 10 Jahren überhaupt noch geben wird jenseits des Nischenmarkts der Server. Wahrscheinlich nicht. Es ist schon bezeichnend, dass man mit 6 Jahren alter Hardware am Ende einer Ära und trotzdem fast an deren Spitze steht.


----------



## Razor0601 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na ja, es kommen aber derzeit auch neue Grakagenerationen raus die 1. gerade mal 5-10% schneller sind als die alte oder 2. genauso schnell nur mit weniger Verbrauch. Nur werden die Grakas eben nur viel mehr gekauft als CPUs.


----------



## Gast201808272 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Ancoron77 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das so: Die Hersteller von Prozessoren stoßen seit Längerem leistungsmäßig an die Decke, während die Grafikkartenhersteller die ganze Zeit Fortschritt um Fortschritt machen. Weil die einen für Forschung mehr Kohle kriegen und die anderen weniger. Das haben wir uns alle nun eine ganze Weile lang angesehen. In der unmittelbaren Zukunft wird es also keine bahnbrechenden Innovationen geben; allerhöchstens am Stromverbrauch und der Nutzung aller vorhandenen Kerne zum optimalen, mobilen, am Besten Handheld Ergebnis. Es wird noch mangels Alternativen gearbeitet im Segment der größten Anzahl an Verbrauchern jenseits der Browser und Smartphone/Tablet Anwendungen, Apps und Games: Konsolen und ganz am Schluss der PC. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob es sowas wie einen klassischen PC in 10 Jahren überhaupt noch geben wird jenseits des Nischenmarkts der Server. Wahrscheinlich nicht. Es ist schon bezeichnend, dass man mit 6 Jahren alter Hardware am Ende einer Ära und trotzdem fast an deren Spitze steht.



Sehe ich ähnlich. Die CPU Leistungsentwicklung stagniert seit der ersten Core i7 Generation. Bei Grafikkarten kam diese Stagnation etwas später und ist jetzt auch voll da (ich würde sagen seit der GTX 5XX Generation). Mit den neuen Konsolen kommt nun etwas Schwung herein, aber auch der wird sich in Grenzen halten, da die Konsolen gerade mal den Nachteil, der sich über Jahre aufgebaut hat, aufholen - wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Joker_54 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Problem an den Konsolen ist, das man jetzt auf x86 statt auf PowerPC setzt, denn jetzt müssen alle Engines neu optimiert werden (Momentan wird ja alles in den VRAM ausgelagert ). Vorteil ist, dass die Platform PC naher ist, dafür aber kaum Leistung hat.


----------



## Ancoron77 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, stimmt. Meine letzte Grafikkarte war ne GTX650 Ti, und es ist jetzt nicht so als würde ich mit der 970 andere Bilder sehen. Höhere Score in der Benchmark, es läuft alles etwas runder unter HD und ich kann mehr Kanten glätten wobei mir gerade das immer schon ziemlich Wurst war. Insofern haben die Grafikkartenhersteller langsam aber sicher das gleiche Koppweh wie die Kollegen bei den CPUs weil die Decke eben kein Stück ausweicht.


----------



## Zombiez (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Speicher hat wohl eine Macke mit dem Xeon. Ab  ~1400MHz muss ich auf CL10 machen oder halt den Teiler eine Stufe runter. Obwohl es 1600er CL9 ist. 
Edit: Scheint im Bios falsch angezeigt zu werden. Der Teiler ist in Wirklichkeit 2 höher.


Dann läuft er aber auch auf bclk 200 mit Turbo, LLC auf Mittel und Offset 120mV, wenn da nicht der schrottige Kühler wäre. Prime lief sogar paar Minuten, hat sich aber nach einer kurzen Zeit angefangen selber zu drosseln, da hab ich lieber gestoppt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alltagstauglich läuft er jetzt mit  bclk: 180MHz und Offset von 42mV.
Edit: Dadurch, dass der Ram jetzt richtig läuft, habe ich nicht mehr so hohe Temperaturen und es sind bclk: 185MHz drin.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der 23er Multi wird leider nicht auf alle Kerne angelegt, sonst wäre die Sache nochmal leichter. 22er reicht aber auch mit den meisten boards.

Das mit dem falsch angezeigten RAM-Takt gibts leider immer wieder mal. Zu 775-Zeiten hat eins meiner boards (glaube ein Asus) aus einem 3:5 einen 2:4 gemacht


----------



## Jan565 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ihr immer so viel Ramtakt schafft. Ich bekomme nicht einmal 100MHz mehr raus. Dabei ist es egal ob ich ein Kit alleine laufen lasse oder sonst was. 

Hatte noch nie glück bei Rams. 

Vielleicht steige ich irgendwann einmal auf 2400er um, mal sehen. Sollte ja auch noch einmal etwas bringen. 

Aber auf der anderen Seite, Die CPU läuft schon sehr gut, die Leistung ist sehr hoch und brauch die nächste Zeit sich keine Sorgen um die Hardware machen, auch wenn diese schon locker 5 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## Razor0601 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Laufen eigentlich meine Gskill Ripjaws 2000er mit dem 1366 System? Oder werden die dann erstmal als 1333er erkannt?


----------



## Zombiez (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Razor0601 schrieb:


> Laufen eigentlich meine Gskill Ripjaws 2000er mit dem 1366 System? Oder werden die dann erstmal als 1333er erkannt?


Beim i7 wurde automatisch 1066 eingestellt und beim Xeon 1333. Denke, dass da auch der Fehler der falschen anzeige bei mir zu suchen ist. Gibt aber noch die XMP Profile, die die hohen taktraten voreingestellt haben. Wenn dein Board es nicht so verhaut wie meins brauchst du nur das Profil zu aktivieren.


----------



## Razor0601 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ok. Werde ich heute Abend mal versuchen. Mein FX-8350 konnte mit den XMP Profilen umgehen, sprich konnte z.B. 2133er laufen lassen.
Beim Phenom z.B. ging das auch nicht. Da kam man maximal bis 1600, egal welches Board.


----------



## Knogle (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das aber wurscht ob du den auf AMD hoeher laufen lasst als beim Xeon

Der Xeon hat trotzdem mehr Bandbreite trotz niedrigem RAM Takt

Mehr als das doppelte


----------



## Razor0601 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Echt? Wieviel wäre das denn, und wie macht sich das bemerkbar?


----------



## Knogle (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also der AMD IMC schafft so um die 8GB/s und der vom Xeon bis zum 23 GB/s


----------



## bingo88 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Also der AMD IMC schafft so um die 8GB/s und der vom Xeon bis zum 23 GB/s


Nett, 8 GB/s schafft schon einer meiner beiden Opteron 2378 alleine - und die Dinger sind alt (DDR2)...


----------



## Razor0601 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

In welchen Situationen/Anwendungen macht sich das bemerkbar ?


----------



## Knogle (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also die MaxMem Werte meines Freundes mit nem FX 8350 sagen was anderes @bingo


----------



## bingo88 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Meine Opterons sind ja auch noch K10  Ich muss mal sehen, ob ich ein paar Benches machen kann. Die Kiste ist aktuell in keinem wirklich funktionsfähigen Zustand...


----------



## Razor0601 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Razor0601 schrieb:


> In welchen Situationen/Anwendungen macht sich das bemerkbar ?



@Knogle, sag mal was dazu


----------



## bingo88 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Eine hohe Speicherbandbreite macht sich immer dann bemerkbar, wenn Anwendungen häufig auf den Speicher zugreifen müssen. Bei speichergebundenen Anwendungen, die pro Speicherzugriff nur wenige Berechnungen durchführen, ist der Effekt sehr stark. Diese Anwendungen skalieren mit steigender Speicherbandbreite gut bis sehr gut, während hier eine steigende CPU-Leistung kaum Vorteile bringt.


----------



## Knogle (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Funktioniert Maxmemm auch auf Win95? Wenn ja mach ich das mal auf meinem P1


----------



## Wolf77 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat jetzt eigentlich schon jemand oc auf nem dual 1366 board zusammengebracht? (sr2 zählt nicht)


----------



## Knogle (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja ich mit dem Supermicro und iGameKudan auch


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ja ich mit dem Supermicro und iGameKudan auch



Zumindest behauptest du das hartnäckig ohne je einen einzigen Screenshot in der Richtung geliefert zu haben. 
Das einzige was je kam war ein CPU-Z-Fenster von einer CPU, die zum einen alleine verbaut war statt dual, und zum anderen war kein Nachweis auf dem Bild welches board verwendet wurde.
Also kauf dir nicht einfach so ein board nur weil Knogle was behauptet.


Von XMP kann ich nur abraten, vor allem mit den Xeons. Auf Sockel 1366 setzen die meisten XMP-Profile 1,5-1,65Vqpi. Das kann man einem Bloomfield antun, aber bei einen Westmere ist das harter Overkill und nicht gesund.
Lieber von Hand setzen. 2000MHz macht ziemlich jeder Westmere mit, solange die ICs auf dem RAM richtig sind. PSC, BBSE/BBBG/BDBG oder Hypers, alles andere taugt leider auf dem Sockel nicht viel.



> Ok. Werde ich heute Abend mal versuchen. Mein FX-8350 konnte mit den XMP  Profilen umgehen, sprich konnte z.B. 2133er laufen lassen.
> Beim Phenom z.B. ging das auch nicht. Da kam man maximal bis 1600, egal welches Board.


Falls du einen Phenom II meintest - meiner hat damals 2100MHz mit PSC mitgemacht. Die meisten lagen so im Bereich 1850-2000. Ab gewissem RAM-Takt war es aber zwingend notwendig IMC-Takt und IMC-Spannung zu heben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razor0601 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich meinte nur mit den XMP-Profilen. Ohne selbst Hand an zu legen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Achso, das kann natürlich sein. Ich sehe wenig Sinn hinter XMP, da entspannte settings ebensoleicht einzustellen sind wie ein XMP, aber ohne die Gefahr von zu hohen Spannungen.


----------



## DasRegal (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Von XMP kann ich nur abraten, vor allem mit den Xeons. Auf Sockel 1366 setzen die meisten XMP-Profile 1,5-1,65Vqpi. Das kann man einem Bloomfield antun, aber bei einen Westmere ist das harter Overkill und nicht gesund.
> Lieber von Hand setzen. 2000MHz macht ziemlich jeder Westmere mit, solange die ICs auf dem RAM richtig sind. PSC, BBSE/BBBG/BDBG oder Hypers, alles andere taugt leider auf dem Sockel nicht viel.


Da kann ich nur zustimmen. XMP kann man auf 1366 vergessen...zumal neuere RAMs auch eine neuere XMP Version nutzen. Spannung auf 1,65V setzen und die Timings manuell setzten. Subtimings einfach auf Auto lassen. Zu den 2000Mhz kann ich dir nur begrenzt  zustimmen... denn wie ich hier schon öfters erwähnt habe macht es keinen Sinn Ramtakt:UCLK nicht im 1:2 laufen zu lassen. Wenn der Unsynchron läuft bekommt man kaum mehr Performance, manchmal sinkt die Performance sogar. 
Das heißt lieber stabile 3200Mhz ULCK und DDR3 1600Mhz mit knackigen Timings, als ULCK 3000 und 2250Mhz Ramtakt mit schlabber Timings.
Zu dem UCLK. Es gibt tatsächlich einige 1366 CPUs die katastrophal takten. ich hatte einen W3520 der für 3200Mhz schon 1,5V QPI brauchte und es soll noch schlechtere CPUs geben.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und wo soll jetzt das Problem von 2000MHz liegen? Ich denke es haben ohnehin mehr Leute einen IMC der 4000MHz Uncore schafft, als RAM der 2000MHz auf S1366 macht 



> Wenn der Unsynchron läuft bekommt man kaum mehr Performance, manchmal sinkt die Performance sogar.


Man braucht genug Uncore um RAM-Takt überhaupt nutzen zu können, aber wieso das zwingend 1:2 sein sollte (außer auf Bloomfield, wo sowieso nichts kleineres einstellbar ist) ist doch nirgends begründet.
Hast du dazu benchmarks? Bei mir war das definitiv nicht der Fall, sondern sobald etwa 4GHz Uncore anlagen, stieg die Leistung an egal ob es jetzt "passende" 2000 oder 2100 oder 2250MHz waren. Es musste nur genug Takt auf dem Uncore laufen um den Speichertakt ausnutzen zu können.
Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass 1600 RAM und 3200 Uncore langsamer sind als 1600 RAM und 4000 Uncore bei gleichen Timings, auch wenn du dann kein 1:2 mehr hast. 
Ebenso bin ich sehr sicher, dass 1800 RAM bei 3200 Uncore schneller ist als 1600er bei 3200 Uncore...sehe keine Begründung für einen 1:2-Zwang.


----------



## DasRegal (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Und wo soll jetzt das Problem von 2000MHz liegen? Ich denke es haben ohnehin mehr Leute einen IMC der 4000MHz Uncore schafft, als RAM der 2000MHz auf S1366 macht
> 
> 
> Man braucht genug Uncore um RAM-Takt überhaupt nutzen zu können, aber wieso das zwingend 1:2 sein sollte (außer auf Bloomfield, wo sowieso nichts kleineres einstellbar ist) ist doch nirgends begründet.
> ...


Können dem ganzen ja mal auf den Grund gehen... werde die Tage mal ein paar Benches anfertigen.(wenn ich dazu komme)


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Würde mich über einen kooperativen Beitrag zum allgemeinen 1366-Wissensschatz freuen  Habe leider grad viel um die Ohren durch die Klausurenzeit, aber ein paar benches krieg ich schon unter.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ja ich mit dem Supermicro und iGameKudan auch


Habe ich nicht....?


----------



## Knogle (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht....?



Dann wars jemand anders 

/edit: Stoffel01 so der wars  experementierfreudig war der aber nicht gerade

Das Supermicro X8DTi-F beherrscht immerhin Straps, geht aber nicht ueber Software soweit ich weiss weil die vor dem PWR_GND Signal gelockt werden und dann im Betrieb nicht mehr geaendert werden koennen

@Apfel: Ich weiss das du viel Wert auf Bilder undso legst, deshalb werden die Benchmarks in meinem neuen Startpost alle mit Bildern + CPU-Z belegt sein


----------



## Razor0601 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kurze Frage noch an die Experten. Kann es sein das das Asrock X58 Deluxe 3 erst den 2.Kanal(blaue Slots) bei Vollbestückung aktiviert ?
RAM ist gemeint


----------



## Razor0601 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Achso, das kann natürlich sein. Ich sehe wenig Sinn hinter XMP, da entspannte settings ebensoleicht einzustellen sind wie ein XMP, aber ohne die Gefahr von zu hohen Spannungen.



Ich kenne mich da leider nicht so aus mit ramtimings selbst einstellen. Kannst du mir da etwas helfen?
Also hatte gestern die Ripjaws mit 2000 per XMP laufen. Gab dann nach 30 Minuten ca. nen Bluescreen. 
Jetzt laufen sie per XMP mit 1866 und noch keine Abstürze etc.


----------



## Jan565 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein Beileid zum ASRock X58 Extreme 3. 

Hatte das Extreme und das Extreme 6 und mit denen kann man das Takten über 4GHz ab einer bestimmten Spannung voll vergessen. 

Nie wieder ASRock was X58 angeht. 

Wenn man Takten will, auf keinen Fall ASRock nehmen.


----------



## Razor0601 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Deluxe3 nicht Extreme. Werd es einfach ausprobieren


----------



## Jan565 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Genau das gleiche Problem.

Gibt sogar Teilweise berichte im Netz, wo auf einem X58 Supercomputer ein 990X nicht einmal auf Standard Takt vernünftig lief weil die Spannungswandler einfach grütze sind auf dem Board. 

Ich habe es selber erlebt und das 2 mal. Dabei ging bei mir das Extreme auf 4GHz und das Extreme 6 erreichte bei nicht einmal 4GHz stabil.

Das UD3R was ich jetzt habe, da komme ich auf 4,51GHz problemlos. 

Irgendwann werde ich mir aber noch einmal ein X58A-OC holen. Das Beste OC Board für 1366.


----------



## Razor0601 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Könnte man hier nicht mal im Startpost die Boards aufführen mit dem die 5650er problemlos zu Takten sind und welche eher ungeeignet sind?

Das X58A-OC gibt's bei Ebay. Anfangsgebot 360,-


----------



## Knogle (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hol dir doch ein P6T oder P6X58D-E


----------



## Jan565 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gibt viele gute Boards. Grundsätzlich aber, würde ich kein MSI, Intel oder ASRock beim Sockel 1366 nehmen. 

Die Besten Hersteller sind da Gigabyte (Mein Favorit) und ASUS. 

Selbst ein billiges P6T steckt das ASRock um welten in die Tasche was das OC angeht.


----------



## Razor0601 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ok, na ich werde erstmal das den Xeon holen und dann später das Board nochmal tauschen wenn es ein gutes Angebot mal gibt.


----------



## bingo88 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Meine Opterons sind ja auch noch K10  Ich muss mal sehen, ob ich ein paar Benches machen kann. Die Kiste ist aktuell in keinem wirklich funktionsfähigen Zustand...


So, habe die Kiste nun mal eben als fliegenden Aufbau reaktiviert.

System:
2x AMD Opteron 2378 @ 2,4 GHz (2 x 4 Kerne)
Tyan Thunder n3600B (S2927-E)
32 GB DDR2 800 ECC Registered (4x 4 GB pro CPU, NUMA aktiv) 
Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS (Kernel 3.13.0-44-generic)

Ausgabe lscpu:

```
Architecture:          x86_64
CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
Byte Order:            Little Endian
CPU(s):                8
On-line CPU(s) list:   0-7
Thread(s) per core:    1
Core(s) per socket:    4
Socket(s):             2
NUMA node(s):          2
Vendor ID:             AuthenticAMD
CPU family:            16
Model:                 4
Stepping:              2
CPU MHz:               800.000
BogoMIPS:              4800.21
Virtualization:        AMD-V
L1d cache:             64K
L1i cache:             64K
L2 cache:              512K
L3 cache:              6144K
NUMA node0 CPU(s):     0-3
NUMA node1 CPU(s):     4-7
```

Test mit dem STREAM Speicherbenchmark (Link). Kompiliert mit gcc version 4.8.2 (Ubuntu 4.8.2-19ubuntu1) und folgenden Flags: -Wall -march=native -O3

Ausgabe der normalen single-threaded Version:

```
STREAM version $Revision: 5.10 $
-------------------------------------------------------------
This system uses 8 bytes per array element.
-------------------------------------------------------------
Array size = 10000000 (elements), Offset = 0 (elements)
Memory per array = 76.3 MiB (= 0.1 GiB).
Total memory required = 228.9 MiB (= 0.2 GiB).
Each kernel will be executed 10 times.
 The *best* time for each kernel (excluding the first iteration)
 will be used to compute the reported bandwidth.
-------------------------------------------------------------
Your clock granularity/precision appears to be 1 microseconds.
Each test below will take on the order of 19844 microseconds.
   (= 19844 clock ticks)
Increase the size of the arrays if this shows that
you are not getting at least 20 clock ticks per test.
-------------------------------------------------------------
WARNING -- The above is only a rough guideline.
For best results, please be sure you know the
precision of your system timer.
-------------------------------------------------------------
Function    Best Rate MB/s  Avg time     Min time     Max time
Copy:            5156.4     0.031067     0.031029     0.031137
Scale:           8324.6     0.019238     0.019220     0.019321
Add:             8432.9     0.028472     0.028460     0.028480
Triad:           8235.8     0.029169     0.029141     0.029222
-------------------------------------------------------------
Solution Validates: avg error less than 1.000000e-13 on all three arrays
-------------------------------------------------------------
```

Ausgabe der OpenMP-Version (Flags wie vorher nur mit -fopenmp; Aufruf: OMP_PROC_BIND=TRUE ./stream_omp):

```
-------------------------------------------------------------
STREAM version $Revision: 5.10 $
-------------------------------------------------------------
This system uses 8 bytes per array element.
-------------------------------------------------------------
Array size = 10000000 (elements), Offset = 0 (elements)
Memory per array = 76.3 MiB (= 0.1 GiB).
Total memory required = 228.9 MiB (= 0.2 GiB).
Each kernel will be executed 10 times.
 The *best* time for each kernel (excluding the first iteration)
 will be used to compute the reported bandwidth.
-------------------------------------------------------------
Number of Threads requested = 8
Number of Threads counted = 8
-------------------------------------------------------------
Your clock granularity/precision appears to be 1 microseconds.
Each test below will take on the order of 7812 microseconds.
   (= 7812 clock ticks)
Increase the size of the arrays if this shows that
you are not getting at least 20 clock ticks per test.
-------------------------------------------------------------
WARNING -- The above is only a rough guideline.
For best results, please be sure you know the
precision of your system timer.
-------------------------------------------------------------
Function    Best Rate MB/s  Avg time     Min time     Max time
Copy:           13495.2     0.011908     0.011856     0.011952
Scale:          13124.6     0.012214     0.012191     0.012236
Add:            14599.5     0.016464     0.016439     0.016508
Triad:          14737.5     0.016313     0.016285     0.016334
-------------------------------------------------------------
Solution Validates: avg error less than 1.000000e-13 on all three arrays
-------------------------------------------------------------
```

Macht also 5 - 8,4 GB/s bei nur einem Thread und 13 - 14,7 GB/s bei 8 Threads.


----------



## Scenz (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mir ist gerade ein Asus P6T für 40€ in die Hände gefallen und bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir jetzt noch einen Xeon (4-Kerner+ HT)  holen soll oder das Board lieber verkaufe?
Würde mit einem Xeon auch DDR3 ECC Ram laufen, da es diesen ja gerade günstig gibt (6GB ~ 26€). Würde dann bei mir als zweit PC laufen, wenn ich mal mein G5 fertig gemoddet bekomme.

*Edit:* Hab an sowas wie den E5620 oder so gedacht.


----------



## Joker_54 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kauf dir doch direkt den X5650, damit kannst du dann Rendern/Konvertieren und sogar sehr gut Zocken.
Der Aufpreis ist ja auch sehr gering


----------



## Scenz (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Den x5650 hab ich jetzt schon im Hauptrechner und zwei solche Maschinen brauch ich auch nicht  auch wenn es eine Überlegung Wert wäre


----------



## Knogle (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Machs einfach, habe ich auch gemacht in allen Rechnern


----------



## Scenz (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann muss ich wohl  . Wie groß sollte ich denn das Netzteil wählen? In  dem Zweitrechner würde dann meine GTX 470 wandern und ich würde mir dann eine neue besorgen. Würden da 460 Watt reichen oder muss ich da eher auf die 500W-600W setzten. Ich komm nämlich gerade günstig an ein Cougar SX460W.


----------



## Gadteman (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Razor0601 schrieb:


> ...Das X58A-OC gibt's bei Ebay. Anfangsgebot 360,-...



Heilige Sch....


----------



## Knogle (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vll kann ich meine 1366 Systeme ja alle verkaufen  duerft sich lohnen


----------



## Razor0601 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was willst für deinen X5650 haben?


----------



## Knogle (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bitte nicht hier ^^ Sonst verstossen wir gegen die MP Regeln


----------



## Razor0601 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ach ja, stimmt. Na wenn du für Ende des Monats dir überlegst einen abzugeben kannst mir ja mal Bescheid geben


----------



## Knogle (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist nicht von schlechten Eltern

ASUS P6T SE SATA3 X58/ICH10R MOTHERBOARD LGA1366 4719543169896 | eBay

Damals sind die P6Ts kaum weggegangen


----------



## Razor0601 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was kann das denn besser als die anderen?


----------



## Scenz (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Deswegen bin ich ja am überlegen es zu verkaufen [emoji2]. Die Preise sind in den letzten Tagen deutlich gestiegen, wenn du dir den Verkaufsverlauf ansiehst.


----------



## Knogle (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Leider sind meine beiden P6X58D-E Boards schrott  bei dem einen sind die Pins verbogen wegen meinem Pinmodding, und bei dem anderen funktioniert onboard sound nich


----------



## Razor0601 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hätte ich vielleicht auch Interesse bei nem guten Kurs


----------



## Knogle (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die P6X58D-E Boards haben immerhin gutes SATA3 und USB3


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Razor0601 schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich da leider nicht so aus mit ramtimings selbst einstellen. Kannst du mir da etwas helfen?
> Also hatte gestern die Ripjaws mit 2000 per XMP laufen. Gab dann nach 30 Minuten ca. nen Bluescreen.
> Jetzt laufen sie per XMP mit 1866 und noch keine Abstürze etc.



Grundsätzlich hilft es zu wissen welche Chips verbaut sind. Dazu bräuchte man die genaue Bezeichnung und Spezifikationen sowie bei Gskill die Seriennummer (oder ein Foto vom Aufkleber auf den Chips).
Man kann aber auch so einfach ausprobieren. Vdimm auf 1,65V setzen, timings erst mal auf CL9-9-9-24  1T. Dann gewünschten Takt einstellen, SuperPi 32m laufen lassen. Bei Erfolg auf CL8-9-8 runter, bei bei Misserfolg auf CL9-10-9. Und so weiter und so fort.


----------



## Razor0601 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ok, also die Bezeichnung lautet : F3-16000CL9D-4GBRH / CL9-9-9-27 1,65V


----------



## Razor0601 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

In einem anderen Forum hat mal einer seinen 5960x @4,5ghz mit Cinebench R15 getestet. Multi: 1795 und Single: 180.
Fand ich echt Top, bis ich den Preis der CPU gesehen habe. Ekelhaft


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sehr gut, die meisten davon haben BBSE, das sind sehr gute ICs   Dann  kannst du auch mal CL7-9-7-24   1T (oder 1N, je nachdem wie es bei dir  heißt) bei 1,65V ausprobieren.


----------



## Razor0601 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei welchem Takt dann?


----------



## Momolino0l (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

P6T WS Pro... Ich sollte meins verkaufen. 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301481965405


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Razor0601 schrieb:


> Bei welchem Takt dann?



So viel wie geht   Kannst ja mal bei ~1800 CL8-9-8-24  1T rum anfangen, oder gleich 7-9-7. Wenn du merkst, dass SuperPi 32m nicht mehr stabil läuft oder trotz höherem Takt/besseren timings langsamer wird, dann weißt du das es nicht stabil war. Dann entweder die timings erhöhen, den Vdimm etwas erhöhen, oder die Vtt/Vqpi etwas erhöhen. Auf 1,35V sollte die Vqpi dich bis etwa 2000MHz nicht limitieren.


----------



## Razor0601 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Momolino0l schrieb:


> P6T WS Pro... Ich sollte meins verkaufen.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301481965405



Wer weiß ob das auch alles so seine Richtigkeit hatte


----------



## Razor0601 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> So viel wie geht   Kannst ja mal bei ~1800 CL8-9-8-24  1T rum anfangen, oder gleich 7-9-7. Wenn du merkst, dass SuperPi 32m nicht mehr stabil läuft oder trotz höherem Takt/besseren timings langsamer wird, dann weißt du das es nicht stabil war. Dann entweder die timings erhöhen, den Vdimm etwas erhöhen, oder die Vtt/Vqpi etwas erhöhen. Auf 1,35V sollte die Vqpi dich bis etwa 2000MHz nicht limitieren.



Also SuperPi 32m ist dann quasi das Prime95 für RAM ?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

32m ist zumindest sehr verlässlich, weil du es sofort an der Zeit merkst, wenn etwas nicht stimmt. Deine finalen settings kannst du aber noch sehr schön mit LinX überprüfen, weil das dann wirklich jedes Stückchen RAM auslastet.


----------



## Knogle (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Weiss jemand ob man von der xp941 booten kann ?


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, nur auf Z97- und X99-Boards die eine entsprechende Option im UEFI haben - denn die XP941 hat eigentlich keine OptionROM und ist somit ohne entsprechende Optionen im UEFI nicht bootfähig. Ergo kannst du dir den Gedanken auf allen Sockeln außer dem 1150 und dem 2011-3 aus dem Kopf schlagen.


----------



## Knogle (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vielleicht schreibt da jemand irgendwas 

Will aufjedenfall mal ne M2 SSD auf S1366 nutzen

PCIe OC duerfte da viel bringen


----------



## Joker_54 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Würde ich aber bei aufpassen. Nicht, dass es dir deine GraKa durchfetzt


----------



## Knogle (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die laeuft schon seit Jahren mit hohen PCIe Takt  bisher ohne Probleme auf beiden P6X58D-E Boards


----------



## bingo88 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Vielleicht schreibt da jemand irgendwas


Das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Das OptionROM müsste auf dem Teil selbst untergebracht werden, da ist nicht mal klar, ob die Hardware dazu in der Lage wäre.


----------



## Razor0601 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sagt mal Leute gibt's da irgendein Rezept wie ich raus finde welcher Xeon in welchem Board läuft. Egal ob 2,4 oder 6-Kerner.
Gibt ja so viele verschiedene Xeons für 1366 und in den meisten CPU-Listen sind kaum bis gar keine Xeons gelistet


----------



## Joker_54 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Razor0601 schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute gibt's da irgendein Rezept wie ich raus finde welcher Xeon in welchem Board läuft. Egal ob 2,4 oder 6-Kerner.
> Gibt ja so viele verschiedene Xeons für 1366 und in den meisten CPU-Listen sind kaum bis gar keine Xeons gelistet


Dafür müsstest du herrausfinden, welchen Microcode die Xeons benutzen. Ich hab jetzt nur vom X5650 gehört, dass der den Code vom i7-990X teilt, ergo wenn 990X auf der Liste steht geht auch der Xeon. Von den anderen weiß ich nix.


----------



## Razor0601 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also die cpuID muss überein stimmen?
So wie z.B. beim i7-930 / W3530 die ID 106A5 ist?


----------



## Joker_54 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, genau. Beim X5650 is es 206C2h und der i7-990X hat 206C2.


----------



## Razor0601 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wunderbar, danke dir. Nur komisch das mein Asrock X58 Deluxe3 zur zeit mit einem W3503 dualcore läuft. Nen dualcore wird ja offiziell überhaupt nicht aufgelistet


----------



## DasRegal (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Razor0601 schrieb:


> Wunderbar, danke dir. Nur komisch das mein Asrock X58 Deluxe3 zur zeit mit einem W3503 dualcore läuft. Nen dualcore wird ja offiziell überhaupt nicht aufgelistet



Weil das einfach ein halbierter Bloomfield ist. Die haben teile der CPU einfach deaktiviert. Ich habe die CPU hier selber rumfliegen...   Allerdings gab es die CPU nie für den Mainstream, deswegen ist kein Dualcore gelistet.


----------



## Knogle (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Xeon X5698 ist super


----------



## Razor0601 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist aber extrem selten und kostet so viel wie 2 x5650


----------



## Gadteman (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Razor0601 schrieb:


> Also die cpuID muss überein stimmen?
> So wie z.B. beim i7-930 / W3530 die ID 106A5 ist?



Der Xeon X5570 hat zufällig auch die ID *106A5* um ein weiteres Beispiel hinzuzufügen.


----------



## DasRegal (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hier mal der X58 MiniPC den ich für einen Kumpel gebaut habe. 
Es ist also auch durchaus möglich einen sehr kleinen 1366 PC zu bauen. Kleiner als so manch ITX PC.

W3520 @ 4,2Ghz
Rampage 2 Gene
6GB Dominator 
GTX650ti
2x 1TB Samsung F4 in Raid 0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Generell sollten die Xeons auf allen Boards laufen, gibt glaube nur auf einigen Boards von EVGA Probleme (EVGA X58 SLI Micro z.B.).


----------



## Knogle (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mini dieht das nicht gerade aus^^aber echt super find ich


----------



## bingo88 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Knogle (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie werden M2 SSDs überhaupt angesprochen?  Habe damals als ich Assembler gelernt habe auch mit IDE Platten und deren Bootloadern gespielt,  aber ich bezweifle dass das bei den M2 SSDs genau so funktioniert


----------



## bingo88 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

AFAIK könnte das NVMe sein.


----------



## Razor0601 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Wie werden M2 SSDs überhaupt angesprochen?  Habe damals als ich Assembler gelernt habe auch mit IDE Platten und deren Bootloadern gespielt,  aber ich bezweifle dass das bei den M2 SSDs genau so funktioniert



Reicht denn keine normale SSD für dich aus, oder was ist der Hintergrund?


----------



## Knogle (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Razor0601 schrieb:


> Reicht denn keine normale SSD für dich aus, oder was ist der Hintergrund?



Bei M2 SSDs limitiert ja momentan die PCIe 2.0 Schnitstelle

Deshalb denke ich das man da viel rausholen kann wenn man bei Sockel 1366 ne Adapterkarte verwendet, und massives PCIe OC betreibt >120MHz PCIe Takt weil 1. dann mehr Bandbreite zur Verfuegung steht, und 2. der Controller der SSD ja auch mituebertaktet wird, da die M2 SSDs ihren Takt ja aus dem PCIe Takt beziehen

Wenns Quellcode zu dem NVM Treiber gaebe koennt man bestimmt was basteln, aber gibts leider nicht  Dann muessen wir wohl auf M2 SSDs mit OPROM warten


----------



## bingo88 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn der das denn jenseits 120 MHz überhaupt mitmacht. Schließlich sind das mehr als 20% OC. Aber mit solchen Problemem muss man sich halt rumschlagen, wenn man auf eine alte Plattform setzt


----------



## Knogle (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Wenn der das denn jenseits 120 MHz überhaupt mitmacht. Schließlich sind das mehr als 20% OC. Aber mit solchen Problemem muss man sich halt rumschlagen, wenn man auf eine alte Plattform setzt



Wenns klappt fuehrts bestimmt zu einer Leistungssteigerung


----------



## Razor0601 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Bei M2 SSDs limitiert ja momentan die PCIe 2.0 Schnitstelle
> 
> Deshalb denke ich das man da viel rausholen kann wenn man bei Sockel 1366 ne Adapterkarte verwendet, und massives PCIe OC betreibt >120MHz PCIe Takt weil 1. dann mehr Bandbreite zur Verfuegung steht, und 2. der Controller der SSD ja auch mituebertaktet wird, da die M2 SSDs ihren Takt ja aus dem PCIe Takt beziehen
> 
> Wenns Quellcode zu dem NVM Treiber gaebe koennt man bestimmt was basteln, aber gibts leider nicht  Dann muessen wir wohl auf M2 SSDs mit OPROM warten



Also ich hatte mal das Asrock Fatal1ty 990fx Killer. Was ja auch den M.2 Slot hat und auch nur Pcie 2.0
Da hab's dann auch ein Review mit M.2 ssds 
Dort hat einer die XP941 mit Pcie Adapter Bootfähig zum laufen gebracht.
Mit glaube ich 1000MB/s lesen


----------



## bingo88 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn nicht, dann hast du im günstigsten Fall Datenverlust 



Razor0601 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mal das Asrock Fatal1ty 990fx Killer. Was ja auch den M.2 Slot hat und auch nur Pcie 2.0
> Da hab's dann auch ein Review mit M.2 ssds
> Dort hat einer die XP941 mit Pcie Adapter Bootfähig zum laufen gebracht.
> Mit glaube ich 1000MB/s lesen


Das BIOS muss das können. Schluss, aus. Wenn das BIOS/UEFI die Karte nicht als bootfähiges Device akzeptiert, ist der Zug abgefahren.


----------



## Knogle (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, dann hast du im günstigsten Fall Datenverlust



Und im schlimmsten Fall kaputt oder was?  Deckt die Gewaehrleistung bestimmt ab 

@Razor: Die Dinger haben ja auch schon UEFI, die 1366er haben ja noch ein BIOS 

Laeuft das BIOS eigentlich im protected mode oder real mode? und 16bit oder 32?

Haette auf 16bit und real mode getippt, aber man weiss ja nie..

Weil dann muessstte sowas wie booten von M2 SSD ja eigentlich auch irgendwie moeglich sein  Schliesslich ist ja alles moeglich


----------



## bingo88 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Und im schlimmsten Fall kaputt oder was?  Deckt die Gewaehrleistung bestimmt ab


Bestimmt  Ehrlich gesagt ist mir noch keine Hardware untergekommen, die durch ein reines Anheben des Takts kaputtgegangen ist.



Knogle schrieb:


> Laeuft das BIOS eigentlich im protected mode oder real mode? und 16bit oder 32?


BIOS läuft AFAIK im Real Mode, und beim UEFI läuft zumindest das Booten im Protected Mode. Vermutlich läuft das UEFI selbst auch im PM, mit einer Art Mini-Kernel. Das ist jedenfalls näher an einem echten OS als das BIOS


----------



## Knogle (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jut, habe es nochmal gecheckt

Das BIOS ist 16bit und laueft im Real  Mode, und das UEFI 32bit und PM und kann via UEFI Treiber auf die Hardware zugreifen

Dann werde ich mal bisschen rumfummeln


Ein wesentlicher Teil des BIOS von meinem P6X58D-E ist immerhin noch in Assembler geschrieben, der Rest sind fast nur sinnlose Zeichen, also immer ein T, wahscheinlich um auf die genau 2048kb zu kommen


----------



## bingo88 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Das BIOS ist 16bit und laueft im Real  Mode, und das UEFI 32bit und PM und kann via UEFI Treiber auf die Hardware zugreifen


Sag ich doch


----------



## Knogle (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann duerfte man eigentlich auf basis von DOS Treibern das ganze irgendwie einbinden koennen wenns DOS Treiber fuer M2 SSDs gibt 

Habe DOS auf meiner SATA SSD leider nie zum laufen bekommen


----------



## bingo88 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Unwahrscheinlich ^^ Eigentlich müsste SATA im IDE Modus laufen (AHCI kann DOS definitiv nicht out of the box). Man hat natürlich die Größenbeschränkungen durch das olle FAT, aber grundsätzlich müsste das laufen. Bei PCI-E basierten Sachen braucht man aber ebenfalls einen speziellen Treiber. Wobei man aufgrund der angesprochenen Begrenzungen ja eh nicht viel damit anfangen kann.


----------



## Knogle (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

HHmm, werde mich mal daran probieren^^

Irgendwie muss es ja gehen

Eigentlich koennte man ja auch von DOS aus direkt das OS booten, hast ja schliesslich in DOS auch auf alles uneingeschraenkten Zugriff


----------



## bingo88 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe mich ja mal eine Zeit lang mit der OS-Entwicklung beschäftigt, daher kann ich da vielleicht ein wenig was zu sagen (allerdings BIOS, nicht UEFI). Vereinfacht gesagt erwarten Bootloader bestimmte Daten an bestimmten Stellen, die unter Umständen nach dem Booten von DOS nicht mehr da sind, weil DOS sich da bereits breit gemacht hat. Wenn dem so ist, kackt der Loader beim Starten ab oder es passieren komische Dinge, sofern man den überhaupt gestartet bekommt. Das größere Problem wird eher sein, auf diese PCI-E Karte zuzugreifen. Ich bezweifle mal stark, dass es dafür einen DOS Treiber gibt. Das hieße dann: Roll your own. Da versteckt sich ein großer Haufen Kacke im Busch, um das mal so zu formulieren.


----------



## Knogle (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Quellcode gibts da ganz bestimmt auch keinen so wie ich das Gefuehl habe 

z.B. das booten von Win XP via DOS hat bei mir damals geklappt ^^ weil mein BIOS hat gebuggt, und der wollte immer nur DOS Diskette, also habe ich das booten mit nem Proggi geregelt


----------



## bingo88 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Quellcode gibts da ganz bestimmt auch keinen so wie ich das Gefuehl habe


Wohl eher nicht ^^



Knogle schrieb:


> z.B. das booten von Win XP via DOS hat bei mir damals geklappt ^^ weil  mein BIOS hat gebuggt, und der wollte immer nur DOS Diskette, also habe  ich das booten mit nem Proggi geregelt


Wie hast du das gemacht?

Wir wandern gerade mal wieder weit abseits des Topics


----------



## Knogle (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vielleicht ist es besser das ueber PN zu besprechen 

Puhhh ich weiss nicht ueber welche Datei das war

Aber es ging durch ausfuehren einer .exe,.com oder .bat Date irgendwo im Windoof Ordner

Dafuer waere wohl der Bootloader verantwortlich

Ich denke winload oder osloader oder ntdetect


Edith: Festplatte war aber FAT formatiert


----------



## bingo88 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ah ok, das kann sein. Hab ich schon mal von gehört. Immer diese Gefrickel


----------



## Knogle (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sowas ist mit win 8 aber wohl nicht mehr denkbar
Damals war alles besser


----------



## Malc0m (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was für Ram habt ihr so maximal vom Takt her genutzt?
Hab bei mir nun auf 12GB aufgerüstet und mir nen 2133 Kit gegönnt, aber nicht bedacht das der uncore ja auch gut in die höhe geht ^^
Versuch grade 1910Mhz sprich 3820Mhz uncore auszuloten. QPI hab ich schon auf 1,365 hochgestellt


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Beim Bloomfield ist das natürlich etwas schwieriger. Mehr als 2000-2100 würde ich nicht erwarten, höchstens mit Elpida Hypers und einem Westmere.
Die 4GHz Uncore für 2000MHz RAM brauchen idr 1,35-1,45Vqpi, für einen Bloomi ist das aber noch locker im Rahmen. Zum Vergleich: XMP legt automatisch 1,65Vqpi an 

Für die 4200MHz Uncore für 2100MHz RAM musste ich schon 1,52V anlegen. Ob man das unter Luft noch machen sollte, da scheiden sich warscheinlich die Geister. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Oh, 12GB braucht nochmal etwas mehr, da wird ~2000 deine Grenze sein.


----------



## Knogle (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wieviel geht unter Heizwell?

So wie es mir scheint scheint der IMC mehr auszumachen als der RAM selbst

Wenn DDR oder DDR2 bei Intel so schnell ist wir DDR3 bei AMD O.o dann machts ja keinen Unterschied ob DDR2 oder3


----------



## Apfelkuchen (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die gleichen PSC aus dem screenshot haben in kurzen tests auf Haswell bei mir 2600C8 mitgemacht. Da gibts aber noch keine screens, das System muss ich erst wieder aus Bayern anschleppen.

Mit Samsungs sind für benches 2800C9 nicht unüblich, für den Alltag 2600C10 locker machbar.


----------



## Malc0m (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich will garnicht die vollen 2100Mhz oder so haben ^^

Hab meinen 920, mit einem BLC von 191 laufen , brauch also einen Uncore 3820Mhz ca , damit der Ram dann mit 1910Mhz Läuft, das würde mir schon reichen.

Mit meinem alten 1600 Speicher hatte ich immer am ende den Speicher auf 1528Mhz laufen, aber den Uncore sogar noch angehoben auf 3638Mhz und es lief. ( Vcore: 1,2V und QIP 1,325V)

Quasi ist der Uncore ja garnicht so viel höher als vorher  , hab gestern versucht die 3820Mhz Uncore stabil zu bekommen, doch selbst bei QIP von 1,375V und Vcore hoch auf 1,22V) hauts Win8 immer mit dem "uncorrectable Error" raus..

Hab erstmal wieder auf die 1528Mhz mit dem neuen Speicher gestellt, doch würde gerne die 1910Mhz stabil bekommen 

Geht die Stabilität bei der Uncore Taktung nur über den QIP  oder bringt es auch was den normalen Vcore hochzustellen? 
Eigentlich muss das bei meinem 920 doch eigentlich möglich sein... der Läuft ja echt sparsam mit dem Volt bisher 

Edit: wieso oh 12GB? wird da ein höher Uncore schwieriger?  Ist keine Vollbank Bestückung, sind 3x4GB
https://www.alternate.de/Mushkin/DI...itsspeicher/html/product/1094747?tk=7&lk=8265


----------



## Apfelkuchen (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auch wenn es keine Vollbestückung ist bedeutet mehr Kapazität mehr Last für den IMC und höheren Spannungsbedarf.

Hast du schon probiert ob du den Uncore bei 3820MHz stabil bekommst, wenn der Speicher nur bei 1528 läuft? 
Welche Spannung und Timings hast du beim RAM eingestellt? Nicht dass dich in Wahrheit der Speicher und nicht der Uncore raushaut...

Uncore-Takt hängt mit der Vcore nicht zusammen.


----------



## Malc0m (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Speicher hab ich zum ausloten auf die hohen CL10 Werte für 2133Mhz eingestellet , also noch nix Optimiert. Sollte aber bei 1900Mhz auch mit CL9 laufen. Ram Spannung ist 1,5V wo er ja auch bis 2133Mhz ausgelegt ist.

3820Mhz und 1528 Ram hab ich noch nicht probiert.
mit den 3820Mhz und QIP von 1,375 komm ich auch ins Windows , und stüzt nicht direkt ab. Nur teste dann immer mit IntelBurn und da sind die 3820 dann nicht Stabil.

Also bei 3820Mhz Uncore nur den QIP in die höhe jagen, nicht auch doch die Vcore anheben? 

Wieviel QIP ist den für Dauerbetrieb unbedenklich? hatte in den alten Threads immer 1,35 gelesen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

1,5Vdimm wird einfach zu wenig sein, probier mal ob es mit 1,65V besser läuft. 

Und ja, es ist sehr sinnvoll Taktraten getrennt voneinander zu testen, so musst du ja raten woran das Problem letztendlich liegt.
Also probier es am besten mal mit den 3820/1528MHz. 

Wie erwähnt würde ich alles bis ~1,45Vqpi für einen Bloomfield als völlig in Ordnung betrachten, unter Wasser geht auch mehr. 
Ich hatte auch mal einen 920er, der beim Vorbesitzer Jahre auf 1,65Vqpi lief und keine Spuren davongetragen hat... aber das ist gefühlt schon etwas viel.

Die Vcore hochzuziehen hilft dir leider nichts beim Uncore.


----------



## Malc0m (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wieso soll ich den Vdimm anheben? das ist ja kein 1,65V Speicher, sondern 1,5V Speicher.
Klar wenn ich jetzt den Takt über dem Normaltakt legen würde und die Timings höher stelle, aber nicht wenn er Unter den  Referenzwerten betrieben wird.

Okay, dann werde ich später mal schaun ob er bei bei einer Vqpi von 1,4 vll läuft. Wäre schön wenn ich die 1910Mhz stabil bekomm, da der Speicherdurchsatz ja doch schön hoch geht xD

Hab bei so einer hohen Vqpi nur irgendwie bedenken gehabt das der CPU davon Schaden nimmt.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dein Ernst, du versuchst Speicher bei 1900+ zu betreiben und fragst wieso du die Spannung heben solltest? 
Egal was auf den Riegeln draufsteht, sieh einfach alles über 1600MHz als OC an wenn du weiterkommen willst. Spezifikationen sind immer so ne Sache^^

Nur weil er dafür geratet ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass er auch auf jeder Plattform so läuft. Ich gehe eher davon aus, dass dein Problem am RAM selbst und nicht am Uncore liegt.


----------



## Malc0m (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich werde es nach der Arbeit mal testen.

Aber wieso wird dann ein Triple-Kit 3x4GB   2133 CL10 1,5Volt  verkauft , wenn es angeblich nicht so laufen soll?  Und da es für diese Plattform ausgelegt ist, sagt ja das Triple-Kit.

Es ist für mich zumindestens unlogisch, das man Ram mehr Spannung geben muss, wenn man ihn unter seinen Spezifikationen betreibt.
(  2133 MHz ; 10-11-10-28 ; 1,5Volt  ist er ausgelegt , also sollte er wohl bei 1900Mhz und gleichen Timing keine 1,65Volt brauchen Oo )

Hatte ihn gestern auch einmal mit 1,64Volt getestet, weiss aber nicht ob da der Uncore noch zu hoch eingestellt war.

Also sind QIP von bis zu 1,45V unbedenklich?


----------



## Malc0m (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So, mit vQIP von 1,4 läuft er nun bei 1910 CL10 und 1,64V 
Werde nun mal schauen ob und beim Ram mit den Timings und Volt noch runter gehen kann und es an der vQIP lag.

die 1,4v sind dort echt unbedenklich?


----------



## Knogle (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich denk schon, deiner ist ja noch 45nm


----------



## MR. Wayne (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo,

habe mir nun auch den x5650 besorgt, habe aber Probleme mit dem Ocen. Sobald ich den BCLK auf 179 setze, komme ich nicht mehr in Windows . Habt ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge, oder ist alles OK, besonders mein Triple Ram?? Siehe Pics. Ich Danke euch 

EDIT: und besonders Stabil, ist es auch nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Malc0m schrieb:


> Es ist für mich zumindestens unlogisch, das man Ram mehr Spannung geben muss, wenn man ihn unter seinen Spezifikationen betreibt.
> (  2133 MHz ; 10-11-10-28 ; 1,5Volt  ist er ausgelegt , also sollte er wohl bei 1900Mhz und gleichen Timing keine 1,65Volt brauchen Oo )
> Also sind QIP von bis zu 1,45V unbedenklich?



Im Grunde gibt es keine ICs, die für mehr als 1600, ganz selten 1866 ausgelegt sind. Das ist quasi nur getestetes OC von Firmen wie Gskill und Corsair, mehr nicht.  Und du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die Jungs da einen sehr guten IMC verwendet haben, höchstwarscheinlich auch nen Westmere und keinen Bloomfield.



Malc0m schrieb:


> Also sind QIP von bis zu 1,45V unbedenklich?





> Wie erwähnt würde ich alles bis ~1,45Vqpi für einen Bloomfield als völlig in Ordnung betrachten, unter Wasser geht auch mehr.


-> JA^^ Sehr unwarscheinlich, dass dir das in den nächsten paar Jahren Probleme bereitet.




MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Sobald ich den BCLK auf 179 setze, komme ich nicht mehr in Windows


Auch wenn du den Multi nur auf ~12 setzt? Dein Speicher müsste Micron D9 haben, die sollten bei 1,65V bis ~1600 CL8-8-8 keine Probleme bereiten. 
Hast du auch mal einen etwas höheren Wert mit niedrigerem Multi probiert, 190 x 18 zum Beispiel?

Oh, und hast du die C-States deaktiviert? Die laufen bei mir ab ~190MHz BCLK auch nicht mehr stabil, abschalten könnte also helfen.


----------



## Malc0m (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja gut, finds nur komisch das die sowas dann auch in dem XMP Profil für 2133Mhz einspeichern.

mit 1,4 vQPI und 1,6 vDram scheint es zu laufen bei 1900Mhz und CL9 

Bin noch mit mir am Hadern ob ich das für den Dauerbetrieb einstell oder die 1600Mhz CL8 ( vqpi 1,325v 1,5 vDram ) drin lass.
Wobei der Speicherdurchsatz doch gut in die höhe geht mit den 1900Mhz


----------



## Jan565 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es macht aber im Alltag nicht wirklich den Unterschied ob man jetzt 1600 oder 2400 hat. Zumindest für mich, ist der Unterschied auch in Spielen nicht so groß, dass es sich Lohnt jetzt neu zu kaufen. 

Leider habe ich echte Krüppel an Ram, ich denke bis 1700 oder Maximal 1780 werden meine schon laufen, aber alles was darüber geht, kann ich voll vergessen. 

Gut ich habe auch 3 Unterschiedliche Kits drin, aber trotzdem, selbst mein Crucial DDR1 Kit damals war besser. Der lief Standard auf 3-3-3-6-1T und ich ließ den auf 2,5-2-2-4-1T laufen ohne Probleme. 

Leider weiß ich auch nicht welche Speicher ich auf meinen Riegeln drauf habe. Das ist leider noch ein Problem dabei. 

Habe mal anbei ein Screen von CPU-Z mit den SPD bei, vielleicht weiß einer von euch was da für Speicher drauf sind. 

Kits sind verbaut:

Kingston Hyper X

1600MHz, CL 9-9-9-24 1,65V 

Excelleram

1600MHz CL 6-9-9-24 1,65V (sind für Sandy Bridge spezifiziert

G.Skill (habe ich durch den kauf meines Boards bekommen)

1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1,5V

Ich denke die G.Skill sind die besten und sollten ohne Probleme auf 1866 laufen, aber die anderen machen das nicht mit, egal ob ich auf 1,75V gehe oder nicht. 

Oder ich teste die Rams alle einmal einzeln was die so mitmachen, da denke ich dann, dass der Kingston der schlechteste ist.


----------



## Knogle (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Kingston ist bestimmt nicht der schlechteste


----------



## Jan565 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hatte noch nie gute Erfahrungen was OC angeht mit Kingston. 

Deswegen werden irgendwann auch alle meine Rams gegen Crucial Ballistix getauscht. Welchen Benchmark kann man denn für Rams empfehlen? Bei der normalen Memtest Version kann ich ja nur läppische 2000MB testen. Ist bei 12GB nicht gerade viel.


----------



## MR. Wayne (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Auch wenn du den Multi nur auf ~12 setzt? Dein Speicher müsste Micron D9 haben, die sollten bei 1,65V bis ~1600 CL8-8-8 keine Probleme bereiten.
> Hast du auch mal einen etwas höheren Wert mit niedrigerem Multi probiert, 190 x 18 zum Beispiel?
> 
> Oh, und hast du die C-States deaktiviert? Die laufen bei mir ab ~190MHz BCLK auch nicht mehr stabil, abschalten könnte also helfen.



Ich weiß ja nicht welche Einstellungen man nehmen sollte, habe noch nie übertaktet. Habe nur hohen Multi Probiert... teste es mal mit niedrigerem.


----------



## Knogle (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie gute Erfahrungen was OC angeht mit Kingston.
> 
> Deswegen werden irgendwann auch alle meine Rams gegen Crucial Ballistix getauscht. Welchen Benchmark kann man denn für Rams empfehlen? Bei der normalen Memtest Version kann ich ja nur läppische 2000MB testen. Ist bei 12GB nicht gerade viel.



Truecrypt, SuperPI oder Memmaxx


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht welche Einstellungen man nehmen sollte, habe noch nie übertaktet. Habe nur hohen Multi Probiert... teste es mal mit niedrigerem.



Dann solltest du vielleicht mal die Tutorials lesen, könnte dir einiges an Frust ersparen. Bei 1366 sollte man zuerst ausloten wie viel BCLK das board mit niedrigem Multi schafft, und dann erst den multi hochziehen. Sonst weiß man nicht, ob board, CPU, RAM oder sonstwas aussteigt sondern muss raten.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Habe mal anbei ein Screen von CPU-Z mit den SPD bei, vielleicht weiß einer von euch was da für Speicher drauf sind.



Der Kingston wird eher der beste davon sein, da vermute ich mal Elpida BASE, also Potential für ~1700-1800 CL7-7-7/8-8-8.
Passt leider schlecht zum Excelleram, die sind low-bin PSC, das heißt mögen gern hohe tRCD-settings wie 2000 CL9-11-10.

Die Ripjaws sind die mit Abstand schlechtesten davon, das NQ im Kitnamen weißt auf Nanya hin, und dass von denen keine Sau was gehört hat ist kein Zufall.


----------



## MR. Wayne (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ok Apfelkuchen danke für die Tipps, ich muss dazu sagen, ich habe vor gut 6 Jahren mein i7 920 auf 4GHz übertaktet aber bin eingerostet. Mir fallen gleich ein paar Dinge auf.

-Warum habe ich nur Multi 20 und 22 und nicht 21 im bios?
-Warum zeigt mir CPU-Z Dram frequenzy 760Mhz an im triple? ist es nicht dual?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe momentan 20x190 stabil.


----------



## Malc0m (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

1366 Sockel hat wenn du 3x 2GB verbaut hast Triple Channel.  CPU kann auch Dualchannel wenn du nur 2 bzw 4 Riegel verbaut hast.

Hast du Turbo Aktiviert? glaube wenn der aus ist hat man Multi 21 nicht.  22 dürfte eigentlich garnicht gehen, da 21 der Turbo Multi ist und 20 der normale.


----------



## MR. Wayne (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also Turbo (Speedstep) ist aus. Ich meine nur wenn ich 760x2 nehme dann habe ich die eingestellten 1400er... Das ist doch dual und nicht triple oder?


----------



## Malc0m (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn du Turbo an machst hast du den max Multi von 21.

760Mhz x2 hat nichts mit dual oder triple zutun, sondern kommt dadurch das es DDR Ram ist und da der Takt verdoppelt wird.
Dual-Channel und Triple-Channel hat etwas mit der Anzahl der verbauten Module, bzw belegten Speicherkanäle zutun.

Der i7 1366 schaft Dual und Triple Channel.  Jedes Board hat 3 Speicher Kanäle und insgesammt 6 Speicherbänke.  3 in Farbe X 3 in Farbe Y. Wenn du nun wie du 3x 2GB  Ram Riegel eingebaut hast und damit die Rambänke einer Farbe belegt hast, laufen diese im Triple-Channel. Nimmst du einen Raus laufen sie nurnoch im Dual-Channel.
Vorraussetzung ist noch das jeder Speicherkanal mit der gleichen Anzahl an Ram belegt ist. usw usw..


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nicht jedes Board hat 6 Speicherbänke, 3 hatten aber auch nur die wirklich billigen und schlechten Boards...


----------



## Knogle (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Manchr haben 9


----------



## Malc0m (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

einigen wir uns drauf das es immer 3 oder ein vielfaches von 3 sind , und wenn es nun kein ausgefallenes board ist, diese in der regel 6 bänke haben? xD


----------



## MR. Wayne (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Turbo ist an es ändert sich aber nichs. kann nur 12-20 einstellen und 22. 
21 überspringt er im Bios einfach.

EDIT: was haltet ihr von den Settings?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Für den Kerntakt ist das hübsch, aber der Uncore ist sehr niedrig. Versuch mal wenigstens ~3500UCLK stabil zu bekommen. Dass der 21er Multi nicht geht ist normal, Malcolm ging warscheinlich von seinem i7 920 aus, bei dem die ganze Geschichte einen multi weniger hat.
Springt der 22er Multi denn unter Vollast an, wenn du den Turbo aus hast? Bei meinem Asus-board mit sehr ähnlichen BIOS muss ich den aktiviert lassen, Takt auf Auto und unter Windows auf Höchstleistung, wenn ich konstant multi 22 will.


----------



## MR. Wayne (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Für den Kerntakt ist das hübsch, aber der Uncore ist sehr niedrig. Versuch mal wenigstens ~3500UCLK stabil zu bekommen.



Achso Ok, dachte der darf nur das Doppelte haben wie die Frequenz.  



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Springt der 22er Multi denn unter Vollast an, wenn du den Turbo aus  hast? Bei meinem Asus-board mit sehr ähnlichen BIOS muss ich den  aktiviert lassen, Takt auf Auto und unter Windows auf Höchstleistung,  wenn ich konstant multi 22 will.


22 springt unter vollast nicht an, wenn Turbo aus ist. Finde ich auch besser so. Denke 3,8 GHz ist ok.




Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Dass der 21er Multi nicht geht ist normal, Malcolm ging warscheinlich  von seinem i7 920 aus, bei dem die ganze Geschichte einen multi weniger  hat.



Alles klaro.


Aber mit dem Ram bin ich nicht zufrieden. 9-9-9-24... vorher hatte ich 7-7-7-20.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und 7-7-7 läuft nicht stabil? Auch nicht 7-8-7? Mehr beim Uncore ist immer besser


----------



## Scenz (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn ich auf über 4 GHz möchte muss ich die CPU Spannung auf 1,325V anheben und genau so die QPI zwischen 1,3 - 1,35V.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, das ist normal, ist noch voll im Rahmen. musst halt entscheiden ob du die Leistung brauchst.


----------



## MR. Wayne (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Und 7-7-7 läuft nicht stabil? Auch nicht 7-8-7? Mehr beim Uncore ist immer besser



Wie stelle ich die Latenzen ein? 

Einen höheren Uncore ist unmöglich mit 3,8GHz. Ich verstehe es nicht. Ist der Ram so empfindlich?  Normalerweise müssten doch 4GHz stabil laufen oder nicht? Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Timings kannst du unter dem Punkt DRAM timing control verstellen. Dann die obersten vier Werte von oben fest einstellen und die command rate auf 1T (oder 1N, je nachdem wie es bei dir heißt), die anderen timings sind außerhalb von benchmarks egal.

Ein Westmere macht sicher nicht bei 3GHz Uncore dicht, egal welcher RAM verbaut ist.
4GHz Uncore schafft nicht jeder IMC, etwa 3,5-3,8 sollten aber drin sein mit 1,3-1,4Vqpi. Ich denke du hast einfach zu wenig Spannung oder eine Einstellung falsch gesetzt, wenn wirklich nicht mehr als 3040MHz gehen.


----------



## MR. Wayne (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Timings kannst du unter dem Punkt DRAM timing control verstellen. Dann die obersten vier Werte von oben fest einstellen und die command rate auf 1T (oder 1N, je nachdem wie es bei dir heißt), die anderen timings sind außerhalb von benchmarks egal.



Meintest du es so? auch mit dem Timing Mode 1N? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ein Westmere macht sicher nicht bei 3GHz Uncore dicht, egal welcher RAM verbaut ist.
> 4GHz Uncore schafft nicht jeder IMC, etwa 3,5-3,8 sollten aber drin sein mit 1,3-1,4Vqpi. Ich denke du hast einfach zu wenig Spannung oder eine Einstellung falsch gesetzt, wenn wirklich nicht mehr als 3040MHz gehen.



Meinte nicht den Uncore auf 4GHz meinte eigentlich, dass man den x5650  normalerweise auf 4GHz stabil bringen müsste oder?

meine Settings: (Habe nun den QPI Dram core Voltage auf *1,40*... ist es zu hoch? bei 1,30 wie auf dem Foto und 1,35 kam ich nicht in Windows mit 1,40 schon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Noch was anderes, warum zeigt mir Windows als ich mit Multi 22 getestet habe, einen geringeren CPU Takt an als CPUz oder das Bios?

EDIT: also stabil ist es alles noch nicht. Wie weit darf man den gehen bei CPU Voltage, QPI Voltage und DRAM Bus Voltage?


----------



## Knogle (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Meintest du es so? auch mit dem Timing Mode 1N?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann dir mal meine 24/7 Settings schicken

Habe allerdings den 22er Multi drin mit Speedstep und Turbo und CStates


----------



## MR. Wayne (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das wäre gut. Habe deine Daten:

AI Overclock Tuner manual
CPU Ratio : 22
BCLK Freq: 184
PCIE Freq: 118
DRAM Freq: 1475Mhz
UCLK Freq: 3688Mhz
QPI Link Data Rate: Auto

CPU Voltage 1,23125V
QPI/Dram Voltage 1.3V
DRAM BUS Voltage : 1,64V

gleich zu beginn ausprobiert, aber leider kam ich nicht mehr in Windows. Speedstep sehe ich nur. Wo ist die Turboeinstellung vom 920er hin?


----------



## Knogle (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wo zum Teufel hast du die her?


----------



## MR. Wayne (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sind mir beim recherchieren entgegengeflogen 

mal im ernst, sonst hatte ich immer beim I7 920 Speedstep im Bios und Turbomode. Aber diesen Turbomode gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## Knogle (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schau mal unter CPU Configuration ^^ da muessts sein


----------



## MR. Wayne (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Eben nicht, sonst war es immer da... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Neustes BIOS drauf?^^


----------



## MR. Wayne (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jap den letzten 2209. Habe die Einstellung Turbo zu Beginn noch gesehen. Dann war sie weg, als ich Speedstep deaktivert hatte.


----------



## Knogle (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann probiers mal im Desktop Modus ^^ mit RW Everything


----------



## MR. Wayne (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist Wozu?

Habe jetzt mit Multi 22  auf 3600 uncore stabil geschafft. Aber QPI Voltage ist 1,40 und CPU Voltage ist 1,25. Desweiteren zeigt mir CPUZ 3,7GHz an, aber Bios und Windows nur 3,4GHz CPU Takt. Ist es normal wegen dem Multi 22? weil bei Multi 20 zeigt jeder alles korrekt an.


----------



## bingo88 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Jap den letzten 2209. Habe die Einstellung Turbo zu Beginn noch gesehen. Dann war sie weg, als ich Speedstep deaktivert hatte.


AFAIK ist der Turbo irgendwie an Speedstep gekoppelt, zumindest habe ich das schon öfters gesehen. Wenn man dort Speedstep abschaltet, war auch der Turbo futsch. Ob das generell so ist, weiß ich jetzt allerdings nicht.


----------



## Knogle (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo hast Recht bingo, ist gekoppelt

@MR.Wayne ja das ist normal weil nicht alle Kerne mit dem 22er Multi laufen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> @MR.Wayne ja das ist normal weil nicht alle Kerne mit dem 22er Multi laufen


Der  22er geht auf alle Kerne. Windows liest den nur nicht als "echten"  Multi aus weil er als turbo zählt, genau wie z.B. Cinebench das auch  macht.



> Habe die Einstellung Turbo zu Beginn noch gesehen. Dann war sie weg, als ich Speedstep deaktivert hatte.


Du  musst speedstep aktiviert haben und den Multiplikator auf AUTO stellen.  Dann werden dir die Optionen Turbo und high-TDP-Turbo angezeigt. Um in Windows immer fest den 22er Multi auf allen Kernen zu haben,  kannst du dann noch in den Energieoptionen von Windows Höchstleistung  aktivieren.


----------



## MR. Wayne (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jawoll das Speedstep/ Turbo Phänomen wurde geklärt. 
Habe jetzt auf Hochstleistung, aber es gibt kein Trick, damit Windows ect. den CPU Takt richtig erkennt? in einem halben Jahr wundere ich mich wieder, dass Windows 3,4 anzeigt und CPUZ 3,7


----------



## Knogle (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schreib Windoof um


----------



## MR. Wayne (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

also ich muss sagen, dass er mit 3600 Uncore nicht stabil lief. Prime mit wenig Ram Auslastung Kiste lief durch, mit viel Ram auslastung Kiste schmiert ab. Musste auf 3400 runter.... liegt also am Ram? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Desweiteren zeigt mir CPUZ an, dass so nach 5 min. Prime der Multi zwischen 20/21/22 wechselt, trotz Speedstep/Turbo aus und Energieoptionen -> Höchstleistung.


----------



## Knogle (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie heiss wird die CPU?


----------



## MR. Wayne (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

70Grad.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hast du es so eingestellt wie ich sagte, mit auto-multi, high-TDP-Turbo und Speedstep, oder so wie auf deinem letzten screenshot? Wenn es so wie auf dem screenshot ist, stell es ein wie von mir beschrieben, dann sollte es laufen.

Wenn dir prime wegen zu hohem Uncore abschmiert, dann liegts am Uncore und nicht am RAM 
Da der Uncore der Speichercontroller ist, wird er natürlich mehr belastet wenn die Speicherauslastung höher ist, weshalb er bei sowas wie prime blend und 4GB Speicherlast eher aufgibt als z.B. bei prime small fft und nur 1GB Speicherauslastung.


----------



## MR. Wayne (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ok, habe jetzt Multi auto und Speedstep/Turbo an: Multi schwangt 20/21/22 mit Prime in CPUZ nach paar Minuten immer noch. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Windows zeigt dir an was beim bot anliegt, und da ist anscheinend nur ein kleiner multi dran. Ist aber eigentich völlig egal, das was CPU-Z anzeigt stimmt auf jeden Fall. Wie oft schaust du denn an was Windows zu deinem Takt sagt? Ich hab das in den letzten Jahren nur ein zwei mal gemacht.

Beim Uncore ist es das gleiche wie bei den Kernen selbst, einige brauchen weniger und andere brauchen mehr Spannung. Deiner wird wohl einfach mehr brauchen, um den Takt zu halten. Ob es dir das wert ist und du mehr geben möchtest kannst du ja mal "erbenchmarken" und dann entscheiden, ob es weitere Spannungserhöhungen wert sind.
Deine 3,4GHz Uncore und 1700MHz RAM sind meiner Meinung nach im Alltag ausreichend.


----------



## MR. Wayne (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe über dir geupdated. Leider passt es noch nicht^^ CPU Multi Problem... und habe nicht 1700MHz Ram sondern 1395


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hattest du den RAM nicht neulich schon stabil bei 1700 und wolltest nur noch die timings optimieren?

Naja, zum Multiproblem, hast du mal die C-States ausgeschaltet?


----------



## MR. Wayne (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Leider bin ich immer zu voreilig mit dem stabil/instabil.  Lief mit 1700 nicht stabil... 

C-State ist aus.


----------



## markymark666 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe den X5650 mit 18GB Ram mit Standardeinstellungen am Laufen (Mainboard AUS P6T)

Kann mir jemand sichere BIOS-Einstellungen für mein MB posten, um etwas mehr herauszuholen? Geschwindigkeitsrekorde brauche ich nicht, Speedstep würde ich gerne behalten.



Knogle schrieb:


> Wie heiss wird die CPU?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Leider bin ich immer zu voreilig mit dem stabil/instabil.  Lief mit 1700 nicht stabil...
> 
> C-State ist aus.


Was dir fehlt ist der High-TDP-Turbo. Ich hab dir mal schnell ein Foto gemacht, wie die Option bei mir aussieht. Die sonstigen Einstellungen bitte nicht nachmachen! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so sieht der CPU-tab bei mir aus. Hast du vielleicht ein ordering auf energysaving, oder Thermal Monitoring noch an? Performance/Watt select sollte auch auf traditional und nicht power optimized stehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Markimark: Bitte lies dich ordentlich in die Materie ein. Die wichtigsten Spannungen für dich werden Vcore, Vqpi und Vdimm sein. Vram unter 1,4V, Vqpi unter 1,45V und Vdimm bei max~ 1,7V halten, dann ist alles gut. Aber bitte, lies ein tutorial bevor du dich ranwagst.


----------



## markymark666 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> @Markimark: Bitte lies dich ordentlich in die Materie ein. Die wichtigsten Spannungen für dich werden Vcore, Vqpi und Vdimm sein. Vram unter 1,4V, Vqpi unter 1,45V und Vdimm bei max~ 1,7V halten, dann ist alles gut. Aber bitte, lies ein tutorial bevor du dich ranwagst.



Danke für die Links. Ich bin schon seit August passiver Mitleser. U.a. deswegen habe ich mir irgendwann den XEON aus den USA geordert. Aus i720-Zeiten kenne ich auch noch die Guides. Leider war mein Exemplar nicht sehr übertaktungsfreudig. Bin nicht mal auf 3200Mhz stabild gekommen. Dann hab ichs sein lassen.

Leider habe ich einfach nicht viel Zeit. Ich bin mit einer moderaten Leistungssteigerung auf jeden Fall zufrieden. Ein paar (Erfahrungs-)Werte und gefahrlos anzufangen würden mir sehr weiterhelfen...


----------



## Knogle (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



markymark666 schrieb:


> Danke für die Links. Ich bin schon seit August passiver Mitleser. U.a. deswegen habe ich mir irgendwann den XEON aus den USA geordert. Aus i720-Zeiten kenne ich auch noch die Guides. Leider war mein Exemplar nicht sehr übertaktungsfreudig. Bin nicht mal auf 3200Mhz stabild gekommen. Dann hab ichs sein lassen.
> 
> Leider habe ich einfach nicht viel Zeit. Ich bin mit einer moderaten Leistungssteigerung auf jeden Fall zufrieden. Ein paar (Erfahrungs-)Werte und gefahrlos anzufangen würden mir sehr weiterhelfen...



Magste mal meine Einstellungen versuchen?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich glaube bei dir ist vor allem der RAM das Problem, nicht die CPU. 18GB ist viel Last, und dann auch noch 3x3 +3x4 ist schon heftig^^
Hm normalerweise würd ich nicht einfach so "zum abschreiben" posten, aber wenn es nur wenig Takt ist, geht das ausnahmsweise in Ordnung.

Ich hab hier ein board mit dem gleichen BIOS wie deins und dir darauf mal was zusammengebastelt, was dich auf 3500MHz bringen würde.


Unter Advanced -> CPU Configuration:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann unter dem Punkt AI Tweaker:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter "DRAM Timing Control:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das dann am besten mit prime oder LinX testen. Wenn es nicht stabil läuft, erst mal unter Timing Control auf 2N statt 1N schalten. Hilft das nicht, CPU Voltage anheben, und schauen ob z.B. 1,25V stabiler läuft.


Das sind sehr safe settings. Höheres Zeug poste ich nicht direkt, da mir das dann potentiell zu gefährlich wird um User ohne Ahnung das nachmachen zu lassen, ohne sie vorher durchs tutorial-bootcamp geschickt zu haben ^^


----------



## Knogle (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie kann ich meinen Kingston RAM vernuenftig OCn? Haste da Tipps Apfel? Habe 3x 4GB 1300er Hyper X


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hast du die genaue Bezeichnung des kits, und vielleicht ein Foto vom Aufkleber auf dem RAM? Es hilft sehr zu wissen welche ICs verbaut sind. 
EDIT: Wenn keine Heatspreader drauf sind kannst du die ICs natürlich auch direkt auf dem RAM anschauen und ablesen was vervbaut ist.
Grundsätzlich ist es einfach mit 1600CL9-9-9 1T @1,65V anzufangen und sich langsam vorzutasten. Also von dort Takt erhöhen, sobald es nicht geht tRCD hoch und z.B. CL9-10-9 probieren. Alternativ, mit den timings runtergehen, langsam auf 8-9-8, dann 8-8-8, 7-8-7 etc.  
Je nach ICs gibt es timings, die besser oder schlechter laufen, PSC mag zum Beispiel keine tRCD unter 9 und Samsung mag es, wenn tRCD und tRP zwei Werte höher als die CL sind, also z.B. CL9-11-11. 

Das ist dann allerdings mehr fürs benchmarken relevant, im Alltag ist alles um 1600Cl9 schon in Ordnung.


----------



## markymark666 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei dir ist vor allem der RAM das Problem, nicht die CPU. 18GB ist viel Last, und dann auch noch 3x3 +3x4 ist schon heftig^^
> Hm normalerweise würd ich nicht einfach so "zum abschreiben" posten, aber wenn es nur wenig Takt ist, geht das ausnahmsweise in Ordnung.
> 
> Ich hab hier ein board mit dem gleichen BIOS wie deins und dir darauf mal was zusammengebastelt, was dich auf 3500MHz bringen würde.



Danke für die prompte  Antwort. Die 18GB habe ich nur weil's halt geht. Hatte eigentlich die 12GB als Ersatz für die 6GB gekauft. Evtl. fliegen die irgendwann raus.

Mit 3500MHZ wäre ich schon glücklich. Ich werde es die nächsten Tage ausprobieren.


----------



## MR. Wayne (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Apfelkuchen

Und wo versteckt sich das High-TDP-Turbo? wo ist es hin bzw. warum habe ich es nicht?

Ich checke mal die CPU-Einstellungen im Bezug auf das ordering usw.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schau mal deine Einstellungen durch, wenn da was nicht passt kann es den High-TDP-Turbo aus der Einstellungsliste nehmen. Wieso auch immer das so doof programmiert wurde, sobald man davon mal weiß geht es ja eigentlich.

@markymar666: Falls du beim OC Probleme hast kannst du es ja mal mit nur einem deiner beiden kits probieren. Deine Mischung ist sehr... unorthodox


----------



## MR. Wayne (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hyperthreading hatte ich an und CPU-TM und noch einiges anderes. Test läuft gerade, bin gespannt ob der Multi noch schwankt. Aber TDP ist noch nicht wieder aufgetaucht. Und wir haben das selbe MoBO?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Achso, das HT kannst du ruhig anlassen, ich hatte da nur vorher benchmarksettings drin. Ich hab ein P6T6WS Revolution, aber vom BIOS her ist das fast 1:1 das gleiche.


----------



## MR. Wayne (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also er hält schon mal den 22er Multi länger als vorher , noch hält er ihn  Also irgendetwas habe ich jetzt aus gemacht, was anscheinend hilft. 
Werde noch mal weiter probieren woran es lag und für die Nachwelt berichten.  Desweiteren will ich mehr Uncore und mehr CPU-Takt, ein bisschen Luft mit den Temps und dem Volt habe ich ja noch.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich vermute stark, dass es am Thermal Management lag, aber dieses Zicken-BIOS kann  wegen jedem Mist anfangen zu jammern 

So ists richtig, push it to the limit


----------



## MR. Wayne (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hmm... Multiwechsel in Prime liegt an Hyperthreading. Aus = 22fix, an= Multi schwankt^^ ARG 

*EDIT: *Ohne HT habe ich in Cinebench einen enormen Leistungsverlust. Wie es im Alltag (Games, encoding usw.) aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Knogle (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo ist normal, ohne HT hat man nen enormen Leistungsverlust


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Im Alltag merkste nichts von ausgeschaltetem OC, in games ist das so sogar schneller. Ist aber sehr seltsam, dass HT darauf Einfluss haben soll. Bei keinem meiner drei boards hier ist das so.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn das TDP-Limit nicht überschrieben wird ist das vollkommen logisch, schließlich braucht HT ja auch mehr Strom -> Takt runter um TDP einzuhalten.


----------



## Scenz (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Weiß jemand von euch, ob man bei Asus Rampage III über die USB 3.0 Ports einen Linux Live USB Stick booten kann? Ich bekomme das nicht hin...


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

USB 3.0 ist ein Zusatzchip, da kann es gut sein dass die Ports nicht bootfähig sind. Für ein LiveLinux reicht 2.0 aber eh da alles in den RAM kopiert wird, nur der Start dauert minimal länger als es bei USB 3.0 sein könnte.


----------



## Scenz (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich bin gerade dabei mir manjaro Linux zu installieren, aber es dauert einfach irgendwie viel zu lange zum laden. Ich warte schon seit 10 min um in die Live Session zu kommen und da passiert leider nicht viel. Dann bleibt wohl nur warten...


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

10 Minuten sind für jedes LiveLinux was ich kenne viele zu lang. Da ist eher beim Stick erstellen was daneben gegangen.


----------



## Scenz (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich probiere dann mal noch einen USB 2.0 Stick aus den ich hier liegen hab. Der 3.0er will wohl nicht so richtig, da ich den Stick jetzt schon zum zweiten mal bespielt habe.


----------



## Knogle (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Weiss jemand ob SSDs ihren eigenen Taktgeber haben? Und haengt der SATA Takt vom PCIe Takt ab?


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob SSDs ihren eigenen Taktgeber haben?


Würde ich fest von aus gehen. Mikrocontroller ohne eigenen Taktgeber wären schon was komisches. Die von optischen Laufwerken haben jedenfalls welche, sind nämlich die gleichen wie die, die wir auf der Arbeit nutzen.


> Und haengt der SATA Takt vom PCIe Takt ab?


Bei IDE war es so, bei SATA würde ich das nicht erwarten. Da schon S-ATA I einen Muti von 15 Arbeiten müsste wäre mehr PCIe Takt da extremst fatal.


----------



## Knogle (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hmm, weil der SATA Controller steigt nicht aus bei 120MHz PCIe Takt, und an der Schreib und Leserate aendert sich auch nix, weshalb ich denke das der Controller wohl nicht an den PCIe Takt gekoppelt ist


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn du einen Zusatzcontroller für SATA 6gb/s hast dürfte sich der erhöhte PCIe Takt dort durchaus bemerkbar machen. Intern ist der DMI zur SB locker breit genug um ein Laufwerk bei 300MB/s an zu sprechen -> mehr PCIe Takt tut nichts.


----------



## Knogle (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hmm, weil der SATA Controller steigt nicht aus bei 120MHz PCIe Takt, und an der Schreib und Leserate aendert sich auch nix, weshalb ich denke das der Controller wohl nicht an den PCIe Takt gekoppelt ist

Ist die SB nicht mit QPI angebunden bei 1366?

Ich probiers nachher nochmal aus mit dem PCIe Takt ob sich da was tut

Bei den M2 SSDs muesste der Controller der SSD aufjedenfall mituebertaktet werden, da die ja ihren Takt vom PCIe Takt beziehen

/e: mein 6Gb/s zusatzcontroller macht leider nur 550MB/s mit


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die NB hängt am QPI, die SB an der NB über DMI. 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b9/X58_Block_Diagram.png

Der Controller wird schon seinen eigenen Arbeitstakt haben. Sollte er aber an PCIe x1 hängen gäbe es halt die Chance dass der bus selbst bremst. Bei dir ist das offensichtlich nicht der Fall.


----------



## Knogle (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gibts nen DMI Takt? Also kann man den DMI OCn?


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Gibts nen DMI Takt?


Natürlich, ohne Takt keine Datenübertragung .


> Also kann man den DMI OCn?


DMI ist im Endeffekt nur PCIe 2.0 x4. Im Zweifelsfall übertaktest du ihn also schon.


----------



## Knogle (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ist DMI ein Bussystem?


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

DMI ist Name von einem Bus+Protokoll. Physikalisch ist der Bus quasi 1 zu 1 PCIe, das Protokoll ist aber wohl etwas anders. Die Vermutung liegt halt nahe dass es da keine separate Taktdomain gibt sondern einfach der PCIe-Takt auch dort anliegt, belegen kann ich es aber nicht.


----------



## Knogle (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aber QPI ist doch auch ein Busprotokoll aber kein Bus ^^


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

PCIe hat eine Busstruktur und ein Busprotokoll, arbeitet per Lane aber seriell... Alles nicht so einfach ein zu ordnen, ich denke aber der Grundgedanke ist rüber gekommen .


----------



## Knogle (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Okay danke dir ^^ das Diagramm ist echt super

Aber... der DMI koennte dann doch Probleme machen bei grossen RAID Konfigurationen oder? Gibts auch ein Diagramm zu 5520 ? Weil ich habe da nen RAID 0 aus 8 Platten und da schon beim Lesen manchmal nen Peak von 1,2GB/s, und ich wollte gerne nen RAID aus 16 32GB Platten machen weil die auf eBay nix kosten, waere aber dann doof wenn der DMI limitiert bei 2GB/s, aber kann ja auch sein das mein 10GBit LAN Controller irgendwie limitiert bei 1,2GB/s ? Ich weiss es nicht

Lohnt sich dafuer FC? Weil die Karten kosten auf eBay ja nicht die Welt


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei Google findest du sicher auch ein Diagramm für den 5520. Das oben ist auch nur Wikipedia.
Dass die SB bei gleichzeitiger Belastung aller angeschlossenen Controller gar nicht genug Bandbreite zum Restsystem hätte ist ein Fakt. Da aber in der Regel nie Alles gleichzeitig genutzt wird ist das normalerweise kein Problem.


----------



## Knogle (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Besteht dieses Problem eigentlich auch bei aktuellen Systemen mit der Bandbreite?


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Laut Wiki hat man mit DMI 2.0 die Bandbreite verdoppelt.


----------



## Knogle (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist die PCIe Anbindung ueber den Chipsatz denn sehr viel langsamer? Weil als ich auf dem Intel Board gefragt habe meinten die das ist vollkommen veraltet und muss unbedingt erneuert werden weil das viel zu langsam ist

Hatte naehmlich vor mit meinem M2 Adapter M2 SSDs zu betreiben wenns vernuenftige Modelle gibt


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du hast halt mehr Latenz durch die vielen Zwischenstationen. In der Beziehung ist die Anbindung über den ICH langsamer. Die Bandbreite würde bei einer einzelnen M2 SSD reichen.


----------



## MR. Wayne (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn das TDP-Limit nicht überschrieben wird ist das vollkommen logisch, schließlich braucht HT ja auch mehr Strom -> Takt runter um TDP einzuhalten.



Mein Board hat aber kein TDP. Nur diese: 
P6T WS PRO: BIOS 1107 
P6T6 WS Revolution: BIOS 0803
P6T7 WS SuperComputer: BIOS 0811

haben TDP. Ich habe nur Speedstep und den normalen Turbo Mode. Auf HT will ich eigentlich nicht verzichten.... 
Jemand weitere Vorschläge? Takt runter? Oder doch mit weniger Multi arbeiten und mehr BCLK? bin ratlos.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

TDP ist die thermische Verlustleistung der CPU. Olstyles post ging in Richtung "zu viel Last -> Überschreitung TDP-Grenze -> niedrigerer Takt". 
Nur durch HT alleine sollte da aber keine Grenze überschritten werden. Da ist eher noch irgendeine Einstellung falsch, weswegen du den high-TDP-Turbo nicht aktivieren kannst. 

Aktuelles BIOS hast du aber schon drauf, oder?


----------



## MR. Wayne (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie gesagt, mein MoBo besitzt dieses TDP Turbo nicht. Nur die Boards die ich eine Seite vorher gepostet habe. Habe aber nun die Kiste Stabil mit CPU 3,8GHz und 1500MHz inkl. Uncore von 3600MHz laufen mit einem 20er Multi. QPI Dram Voltage war der Schlüssel. Liegt aber leider bei 1.45. Und CPU bei 1.25. Aktuelles Bios ist drauf ja.


----------



## Knogle (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo, die ASUS Boards haben das iwie nich, zumindest die die ich habe


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dieses "feature" gibt es *nur* auf Asus-boards unter diesem Namen. Das ist ja kein zusätzlicher service, sondern eine optionale Einschränkung. 

Wenn die Vqpi dein rutnertakten verhindert hat muss wohl was instabil gewesen sein, wobei ich solches Verhalten wegen zu wenig Spannung noch nicht gesehen habe. Und ich hatte ein halbes Dutzend X58-boards von Asus.


----------



## Knogle (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann man im normalen BIOS eigentlich den PCI Takt hochziehen bei den P6Ts oder ASUS Boards? nicht PCie!


----------



## MR. Wayne (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Dieses "feature" gibt es *nur* auf Asus-boards unter diesem Namen. Das ist ja kein zusätzlicher service, sondern eine optionale Einschränkung.
> 
> Wenn die Vqpi dein rutnertakten verhindert hat muss wohl was instabil gewesen sein, wobei ich solches Verhalten wegen zu wenig Spannung noch nicht gesehen habe. Und ich hatte ein halbes Dutzend X58-boards von Asus.



Ja, natürlich haben dieses feature nur Asus Boards. Aber nach einer langen recherche haben es nur:
P6T WS PRO: BIOS 1107 
P6T6 WS Revolution: BIOS 0803
P6T7 WS SuperComputer: BIOS 0811

Mein P6T Deluxe nicht.

Eigentlich hat nur das runtergehen von Multi 22 --> 20 verhindert, dass er runtertaktet. Er ist jetzt absolut fix mit Hyperthreading aber ohne Speedstep und ohne *normale* Turbo. 
Das hochziehen des QPI hat nur bewirkt, dass ich endlich stabil ein Uncore von 3600 und mehr erreiche


----------



## Joker_54 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich bekomme den Xeon ums verrecken nicht auf über 180 BCLK 

Hab schon 1.32V VCore, 1.84V PLL, 1.4V QPI/DRAM - Geht einfach nicht...

Als ich dann versucht hab auf 200 zu stellen, um ein BCLK-Loch auszuschliessen kommt der nichtmal zum POST... Ergo einmal ClearCMOS gedrückt (Zum Glück hab ich das Rampage ) und wieder die 180 eingestellt.


----------



## Knogle (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Warum wurde die NB komplett in die CPU gebracht? Limitiert beim Xeon X5650 denn die NB irgendwie ? Oder ist das eigentlich sinnfrei gewesen? Weil die CPU ist ja trotz Northbridge noch sehr flott


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

PCIe 3.0 mit dem Umweg externe NB um zu setzen wäre wohl aufwendig geworden. QPI ist an Chipfläche und Pinzahl ja auch nicht gratis.


----------



## Knogle (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wieviel Pins braucht denn der QPI? Und was bietet der fuer Vorteile? Und warum verwendet man bei neueren Xeons nur noch 1 QPI? Bei den 1567ern warens ja sogar 4 QPI Links


----------



## bingo88 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Northbridge hat sich ja auch schon im Zuge der Speicheranbindung als Flaschenhals erwiesen (-> FSB-basierte Systeme). Das ist zwar jetzt immer noch ein Flaschenhals, aber er liegt näher ^^

Die QPI Links entsprechen der Anzahl Sockel. Der E5-2650v3 ist ein Dual Socket Xeon und hat 2 QPI Links.


----------



## Joker_54 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nachtrag zu meinem Problem:
190 BCLK laufen mit diesen Settings:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Problem dabei:
Beim Testen ist jetzt 1 mal der Rechner gefreezed, also hat mit Standbild nicht mehr reagiert, beim Neustart hat die Pen_Tablet.dll nicht geladen und damit ist Dropbox abgestürzt 

Jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegt? Der RAM sieht ziemlich an der Grenze aus, ab 192 bekomm ich nichtmal mit 1.45V QPI/DRAM was stabil. CPU hab ich mit 12er Multi laufen gelassen, von da her liegts an der ja nicht.


----------



## Knogle (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Versuch ma mit einen Riegel


----------



## Joker_54 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Versuch ma mit einen Riegel


Woran liegt das dann, wenn das klappen würde?


----------



## Knogle (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Am RAM


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Wieviel Pins braucht denn der QPI?
> Bei den 1567ern warens ja sogar 4 QPI Links


Dann werden es überschlagen (1567-1366)/2 ~=100 Pins sein.


----------



## Knogle (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist ja schon ganz schoen satt lol


----------



## Knogle (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was findet ihr ist am Artikel noch ausbaufaehig? Habe den Startpost nun schonmal zum Teil ueberarbeitet, aber ich denke da ist noch viel drinnen was gaendert werden muss


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Solltest du wieder L3 ECC abgeschaltet haben o.Ä. dann bitte dazu schreiben.


----------



## Knogle (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ne, diesmal alles normal 


Waere nett wenn jemand mit einem X5650 und P6T Board einige Spiele testen koennte


----------



## Joker_54 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich könnte mit meinem Rampage II Extreme n paar Spiele testen - Zeit wäre da.
Solltest nur mal sagen, was für Spiele 

EDIT: Ram weglassen/tauschen etc. bringt nix. Der DLL Fehler ist aber seltsamerweise weg


----------



## Ancoron77 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ne, diesmal alles normal
> 
> 
> Waere nett wenn jemand mit einem X5650 und P6T Board einige Spiele testen koennte



Ich habe leider ein anderes Board. Ansonsten mache ich außer Spielen (und neuerdings dran Herumfummeln) nicht viel mit dem PC. Ich kann allerdings zur Auflockerung Benchmarks mit dem X5660, GTX970 auf MSI X58 Platinum bei Spielen wie Battlefield 4, Assassins Creed 4, Skyrim mit +40 Mods, Dragon Age: Inquisition und bald auch The Witcher 3 machen. Ja genau, ich habe tatsächlich vor, TW3 auf diesem System eine Chance zu geben! Ich bin sogar recht überzeugt davon, dass dieser Brocken von einem Spiel hier mit mehr als 30 FPS läuft auf HD und hohen Einstellungen.  Kann mich natürlich auch irren, aber getestet wird's bevor bei mir der Geldbeutel für ein Haswell System aufgeht. Wie hat einer mal vor einiger Zeit geschrieben... "Was soll ich Dir sagen? Willkommen im Club?" <-- Ja. Genau das. Ich habe vor, dem Club noch ein Weilchen anzugehören.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

An den Ergebnissen meines L5639 hast du dich ja bereits bedient  
Ich werd mal ein paar Spielebenchmarks machen, ich brauche grade ohnehin Ablenkung von meinen Klausuren.
Leider hab ich aber keine GTX970 um mich an die Ergebnisse von Knogle und Ancoron anzugleichen. 
Dafür aber ein P6T6, das von der Performance sehr ähnlich sein sollte wie Knogles.

Für den Cinebench werde ich auch noch einige Effizienztests laufen lassen, ich kann aber jetzt schon sagen, dass etwa 389MHz/Punkt (R11.5) das beste ist, was an Effizienz mit der Architektur drin ist.
Zum Vergleich schaffen gute Tweaker mit dem 3930K bis zu 342MHz/Punkt. 

Klar wird Witcher 3 damit laufen, wieso sollte es nicht? Wenn sie die Engine nicht auf zwei Threads begrenzen, dürfte das locker flockig rennen


----------



## Knogle (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannste mit deinem L5639 auch mal nen Benchmark auf Standardtakt und auch auf 1 Kern machen?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der L5639 ist schon seit Monaten verkauft, das war meine 2013er CPU. Ich wüsste auch nicht was das bringen soll, es ist exakt die gleiche CPU wie der X5650, nur auf andere Vorraussetzungen gebinnt.
Das niedrigste was ich dir bieten könnte wären meine Ergebnisse mit 2600MHz aus dem wprime-Thread.

Achja, zu den Spielen, ich hab bisher Standardtaktergebnisse für Witcher 2, War Thunder, Tomb Raider reboot und FarCry 3 gemacht. Wenn ich dazu komme mach ich heute Nacht noch den Rest.


----------



## Ancoron77 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Klar wird Witcher 3 damit laufen, wieso sollte es nicht? Wenn sie die Engine nicht auf zwei Threads begrenzen, dürfte das locker flockig rennen



Ich habe keinen Zweifel daran, dass es läuft. In HD. Auf hohen Einstellungen. Wie gut es allerdings läuft, das interessiert mich so sehr, dass ich mein bisheriges System noch mindestens bis Mitte Mai behalte. Ebenso finde ich den Trend von aktuellen Spielen, CPU-seitig immer mehr Kerne und HT zu unterstützen, sehr praktisch für meinen Xeon. Das glaubt mir aber außer Euch Gestörten fast keiner, und deswegen lungere ich hier rum. 
Gruß, 
Anco


----------



## Joker_54 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Ancoron77 schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Zweifel daran, dass es läuft. In HD. Auf hohen Einstellungen. Wie gut es allerdings läuft, das interessiert mich so sehr, dass ich mein bisheriges System noch mindestens bis Mitte Mai behalte. Ebenso finde ich den Trend von aktuellen Spielen, CPU-seitig immer mehr Kerne und HT zu unterstützen, sehr praktisch für meinen Xeon. Das glaubt mir aber außer Euch Gestörten fast keiner, und deswegen lungere ich hier rum.
> Gruß,
> Anco



Problem ist halt, dass vorallem ältere Spiele, die keine Updates mehr bekommen, das eben nicht tun.
Dewegen muss der Xeon auch auf relativ hohen Taktraten laufen, ansonsten würden 3.5GHz ganz locker reichen.

Ein weiterer Punkt ist eben, WIE die Spiele parallelisiert sind. Wenn es nur einen Graphics-Thread gibt, dann wird der eben durch niedrige Taktraten blockiert -> weniger Frames.
Das zu programmieren ist aber verdammt schwer und kompliziert, weswegen die Entwicklung nur langsam voran kommt.


----------



## bingo88 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Punkt ist eben, WIE die Spiele parallelisiert sind. Wenn es nur einen Graphics-Thread gibt, dann wird der eben durch niedrige Taktraten blockiert -> weniger Frames.
> Das zu programmieren ist aber verdammt schwer und kompliziert, weswegen die Entwicklung nur langsam voran kommt.


Ich sehe das Problem eher in der Art des Workloads. Du hast halt bei Spielen in dem Sinn keine wirkliche Parallelisierung sondern eher Nebenläufigkeit.


----------



## Knogle (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat jemand von euch die Moeglichkeit an nen 1567 System ranzukommen? Ich habe aktuell leider keine Moeglichkeit mehr, hatte deswegen bisschen Aerger mit nem Kumpel und seinem heiligen Server 

Finde interessant wie die CPUs da 72 Lanes pro CPU haben lol... deshalb check ich nicht warum die 5820k CPU nur 40 hat


----------



## Apfelkuchen (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Weil keine Sau 72 Lanes auf einer Desktop-CPU braucht, ganz einfach. Der 5820K ist zudem künstlich begrenzt um Leuten einen Anreiz zu geben den ansonsten baugleichen 5930K zu kaufen


----------



## bingo88 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Finde interessant wie die CPUs da 72 Lanes pro CPU haben lol... deshalb check ich nicht warum die 5820k CPU nur 40 hat


Der Chipsatz 7500 (Boxboro) liefert maximal 36 PCIe 2.0 Lanes, beim Quad Sockel hast du zwei von den Dingern, macht also 72 Lanes. 8-Sockel entsprechend 4 IOHs, also 144 Lanes.


----------



## Knogle (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gibts ueeberhaupt 8 Sockel Systeme? Ausser IBM?


----------



## bingo88 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, das Supermicro X8OBN-F zum Beispiel. Allerdings sind das zum Teil auch Eigenentwicklungen der jeweiligen Serverhersteller. Mehr als Dualsockel findet man auch eigentlich nur im HPC-Umfeld, das ist schon recht exotisch. Da hat man halt auch diese massiv-parallelen Workloads. Hier werden dann allerdings auch Architekturen abseits x86 eingesetzt. Beispielsweise hat der JUQUEEN in Jülich pro Rack 16384 Kerne (insgesamt 28 Racks mit 458752 Kernen) - allerdings bei einem mittleren Stromverbrauch von schlappen 70 kW pro Rack  Die Kiste macht im Linpack 5 Petaflop/s


----------



## Knogle (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Ja, das Supermicro X8OBN-F zum Beispiel. Allerdings sind das zum Teil auch Eigenentwicklungen der jeweiligen Serverhersteller. Mehr als Dualsockel findet man auch eigentlich nur im HPC-Umfeld, das ist schon recht exotisch. Da hat man halt auch diese massiv-parallelen Workloads. Hier werden dann allerdings auch Architekturen abseits x86 eingesetzt. Beispielsweise hat der JUQUEEN in Jülich pro Rack 16384 Kerne (insgesamt 28 Racks mit 458752 Kernen) - allerdings bei einem mittleren Stromverbrauch von schlappen 70 kW pro Rack  Die Kiste macht im Linpack 5 Petaflop/s


OC waere da bestimmt nice 

Aber wundert mich, nur 5 Petaflops

Kann die gleiche Anzahl an Grafikkarten da nicht mehr leisten?


----------



## bingo88 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> OC waere da bestimmt nice


Der Kerntakt liegt bei 1,6 GHz, die sind vergleichsweise langsam getaktet. Der Gesamtverbrauch liegt so im Bereich von 2,3 MW.



Knogle schrieb:


> Aber wundert mich, nur 5 Petaflops


Naja, die Kiste ist auf Platz 8 der aktuellen TOP500 Liste, so langsam ist das nicht (Theoretischer Peak liegt bei 5,9 PFlop/s). Das schnellste System Tianhe-2 (Xeon E5-2692v2 + Xeon Phi 31S1P) schafft 33,8 PFlop/s im Linpack (Theorie: 54,9 PFlop/s), verbrät aber auch 17,8 MW



Knogle schrieb:


> Kann die gleiche Anzahl an Grafikkarten da nicht mehr leisten?


Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, das hängt von der Anwendung ab. GPUs sind kein Allheilmittel.


----------



## Knogle (29. Januar 2015)

Und warum brauchen solche 8 Sockel Systeme 4 Chipsaetze? Und wie geht das mit nur 4 QPIs? 

Naja GPUs profitieren ja massivst von Paralelliserung

Das ist echt ein Traum von mir wieder ein 2tes mal an ein 1567er System zu duerfen

OC ist da wirklich so drin wie bei 1366, sind sogar selbe Taktgeber und Super I/O Chips verbaut, und der IOH aehnelt auch dem 5520


----------



## bingo88 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Und warum brauchen solche 8 Sockel Systeme 4 Chipsaetze? Und wie geht das mit nur 4 QPIs?


Für 8 Sockel brauchst du auch die Westmere-EX Xeons, z.  B. E7-8870. Der Chipsatz stellt unter anderem die PCI-E Lanes zur Verfügung.



Knogle schrieb:


> Naja GPUs profitieren ja massivst von Paralelliserung


Das mag schon sein, aber nicht alle Anwendungen lassen sich auf GPUs gut parallelisieren. Du musst ja auch bedenken, dass du die Daten immer über den PCI-E Bus schaufeln musst. Beispielsweise Anwendungen die mit größeren Datenmengen arbeiten können dann Probleme machen. Auch können GPUs nur relativ einfache Operationen schnell durchführen, Branching ist beispielsweise ein absoluter Performancekiller. Und dann gibt es noch andere Fallstricke, beispielsweise beim Speicherzugriff (beim Xeon Phi/KC kann nur 1 Thread pro Kern gleichzeitig auf den Speicher zugreifen, Datenlokalität spielt auch eine Rolle).



Knogle schrieb:


> OC ist da wirklich so drin wie bei 1366, sind sogar selbe Taktgeber und Super I/O Chips verbaut, und der IOH aehnelt auch dem 5520


Der ist auch eigentlich recht ähnlich zum X58 Chipsatz.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Alle Software rein auf GPUs laufen lassen zu können ist leider noch eine Utopie, ebenso wie ein 1567-System mit acht Sockeln zu übertakten 
Schon allein so viele Kerne zusammenzukriegen, die alle noch Luft nach oben haben dürfte sehr schwer sein.

Ich hab ein paar Spielebenchmarks mit dem X5650 gemacht, bei Standardtakt, bei 4GHz und bei 4,6GHz. Morgen pack ich die Sachen in ein paar Diagramme, dann kannst du ja mal schauen ob du was davon brauchen kannst Knogle.


----------



## Knogle (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was sind das eigentlich für Kühler? Die CPUs haben ja TDPs von +150W

Dann 8 davon und mit OC? Was sind das für Netzteile


----------



## bingo88 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das sind ja in der Regel Racksysteme (4 HE oder mehr), da ziehen ein paar 6000-8000 rpm Lüfter Luft durchs Gehäuse. Mit einem Netzteil bist du da auch nicht mehr unterwegs, sind mehrere.


----------



## Knogle (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hmm, habe in meinem PC nen 120mm DELTA gehabt mit 7000RPM, jedoch war die Kiste nicht wirklich viel Kuehler als auf 4000 Umdrehungen :/

Bekomme dann komischerweise sogar Waermestaus im Gehaeuse

Kann die Luft etwa nur eine begrenzte Menge an Waerme aufnehmen?


----------



## bingo88 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vereinfacht gesagt kann kalte Luft mehr Wärme aufnehmen als warme Luft. Daher ist in einem RZ eine Klimaanlage vorhanden, die Lufttemperatur liegt dann beispielsweise bei 22 °C. Und du musst dir die Rackserver wie einen Staubsauger vorstellen: Vorne kommt kalte Luft rein, hinten kommt warme Luft raus. Du hast also keine oder nur wenig "stehende Luft" in dem Gehäuse. Ab einer gewissen Verlustleistung reicht aber auch das nicht mehr aus, dann wird direkt mit Wasser gekühlt.


----------



## Knogle (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ist da so ein "Schweizer Kaese" Gehaeuse nicht so gut fuer geeignet?


----------



## bingo88 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn du die warme Luft schnell genug abführen kannst, würde auch das gehen. Abgesehen davon geht es ja auch um die Integrationsdichte, Towergehäuse brauchen halt mehr Platz. Gängige Racks fassen 42 HE, 1 HE sind etwa 4,5 cm. Und Dual-Xeon-Server gibt es bereits mit 1 HE Bauform, heißt 42 Dual-Xeons in einem Schrank. Wenn man auf Bladeserver setzt, geht sogar noch mehr. Beispiel Dell M1000e: 4 Chassis pro Rack mit jeweils 16 Blades macht 64 Blades pro Rack.


----------



## Joker_54 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Also ist da so ein "Schweizer Kaese" Gehaeuse nicht so gut fuer geeignet?



Nein. Das beste wäre ein großer Ventilator vorne und ein großer hinten.
Oder man benutzt den Kamineffekt 

Edit: Es geht halt darum, die warme Luft möglichst schnell aus dem Gehäuse zu befördern und kühle Luft nachzuliefern.


----------



## bingo88 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hier ist mal ein Video eines M1000e, nur mal um einen Eindruck zu bekommen, was da für Lüfter am Werk sind  Könnte LAUT sein, also Vorsicht! Pro Chassis kann man 6 2700W Netzteile verbauen, da brauch man schon ne Starkstromdose


----------



## Knogle (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

 Mein 120mm 8000RPM DELTA war auch ganz nice, bis mein Finger einmal reingekommen ist  davon gibts sogar nen Bild

Habe ein Coolermaster HAF X und trotzdem werden einige Komponenten noch recht heiss


----------



## bingo88 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich erinnere mich 

Die Komponenten in den Racks werden auch so designt, das alles was warm wird im Luftstrom liegt.


----------



## Knogle (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Weiss eigentlich jemand was meine Piepcodes bedeuten? Habe noch immer keine Bedeuetung :/

Ist noch mein 1366er Dual Sockel Sys


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lD2CKmodma4


----------



## bingo88 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was ist das denn für ein Board? Das Piepsen sagt mir jetzt nicht und gerade bei Serverboards gibt es da keinen "Standard", da kocht im Zweifelsfall jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Süppchen. Normalerweise sind die Post-Codes im Handbuch dokumentiert. War zumindest bei allen Serverboards so, die ich bis jetzt in der Hand hatte.


----------



## Knogle (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Handbuch hatte nur 1 Seite 

Habe ein Intel S5520HCR


----------



## bingo88 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dafür gibt es doch das Internet 
Hier findest du die technische Doku zu dem Board, Intel hat das leider etwas versteckt. Ab Seite 161 (Appendix E) findest du die Erklärung zu den LED-Fehlercodes, ab Seite 169 die Beep Codes.


----------



## Knogle (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Da ist aber leider nicht so eine lange Beep Folge drin


----------



## bingo88 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> The beep code is followed by a user-visible code on the POST Progress LED‘s


Da blinken doch auch LEDs, hast du damit was anfangen können?


----------



## Knogle (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Leider nicht, so wie die da Blinken wars leider nicht aufgefuehrt lol


----------



## bingo88 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist allerdings schade, mehr Infos konnte ich zu dem Board leider nicht finden


----------



## Knogle (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Liegt vielleicht daran das es ein ES ist

Da waren zwar 10000 andere Zettel dabei aber kein vernuenftiges Handbuch, nur paar Schaltplaene und son kram, alles was ich niocht brauchen konnte


----------



## bingo88 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das kann natürlich sein, dass deshalb die Codes nicht im normalen Hanbuch stehen. Da dürfte es dann noch schwieriger sein, Infos zu bekommen.


----------



## Knogle (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Joa, Intel meinte ich soll mir ein Haswell System mit diesem 10 Kern Xeon oder so kaufen lol


----------



## bingo88 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist natürlich nicht gerade die Antwort, die ich mir von denen erhofft hätte ^^


----------



## Knogle (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Muesstest mal die Antwort sehen als ich was zum SMBus gefragt habe lol

Kanns gern posten


----------



## Dioeul (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin seit ca. einem Monat auch Besitzer eines X5650 und eines Gigabyte UDR3.
Beides bei Ebay erstanden, nur macht das Board seit Beginn zicken mit  RAM und OC.
Mit nur einem Riegel liefs problemlos, also CPU ausgebaut und Pins gecheckt. 
Ein Pin schien leicht schief - Gerade gebogen und alles wieder eingebaut und siehe da, es lief wieder alles incl. OC auf 4Ghz.

Nach ca. 5 Tagen ohne Probleme stürzt die Kiste ab und ist seitdem nicht mehr mit mehr als einem RAM Riegel zu betreiben - keine Chance.
Mit nur einem Riegel läuft sie seit ca. 2 Wochen ohne nur einen Absturz/Bluescreen stabil auf 4Ghz.

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich Zweifel, ob ein erneutes zurechtbiegen des Pins das Problem dauerhaft löst oder ich mir beim Versuch das Board endgültig schrotte.

Bin also am Überlegen, mir einen großen (8GB) Riegen zuzulegen und das System so zu betreiben - oder sind die Perfomanceeinbußen zu groß?
Das System wird hauptsächlich zum zocken (World of Tanks), zeitgleichem streamen und Videos rendern genutzt.


----------



## PiEpS (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Evtl ist auch dein 2ter RamRiegel im Arsch oder der Steckplatz hat einen ab. Austesten! Single Channel würde ich nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Jackey555 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vielleicht einfach falsch gesteckt. Nimm mal die anderen 3er Bänke, also immer einen Slot frei lassen.


----------



## PiEpS (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Irgendwie kann man die Spielebenchies auf der ersten Seite nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Knogle (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo, der Artikel befindet sich gerade in Ueberarbeitung  dauert noch paar Wochen


----------



## Razor0601 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Morgen, ich brauche mal nen Tip wo ich guten RAM in 3x2 oder 6x2gb her bekomme. Am besten ab 1866


----------



## iGameKudan (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nehm doch einfach 3x 4GB? Vollbestückung ist meh und 6GB ist etwas wenig.


----------



## Razor0601 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist "meh"?


----------



## Knogle (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

meh is ********


----------



## Knogle (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was ist das eigentlich fuer ein Bauteil unter dem Kuehlkoerper, zwischen PCIe x16 und CPU Sockelchen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wird immer mega heiss, auch bei 950MHz

Und ich vermute auch ein fetter Stromfresser, aufgrund der grossen thermischen Verlustleistung


----------



## Olstyle (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

"Bauteil"? Da ist Natürlich die Northbridge Oo.


----------



## Knogle (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Trotz niedrigem Takt erreicht die bestimmt 100 Grad


----------



## Joker_54 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Trotz niedrigem Takt erreicht die bestimmt 100 Grad


Was glaubst du, warum es dafür so viele WaKü Bauteile für gibt? 
NB Kühlung ist auch ein Riesenproblem bei manchen Boards... (Vorallem AsRock fällt da rein)


----------



## Olstyle (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die ist so grob gefertigt, da sollten echte 100 Grad sogar noch stabil laufen.

Werden jetzt eigentlich 3960X Werte für die Startpost Überarbeitung benötigt oder nicht?


----------



## woffler19 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schöner Beitrag  ..
Ich bin leider erst auf Seite 64 ^.- ..

Wurde der X5650 @stock mal in Spielen ausprobiert?
Bzw. auch oc´t?

Ich will mir ein neues System zusammenbauen und bin wegen diesen Threads
in der Überlegung, dass ich mir 1366 System bastel.. Je nachdem ob Dual non-Oc
oder Single-Cpu mit OC.. 
Oder wurde jetzt ne Lösung zwecks des Dual-CPU und OC gefunden? 

Welche Bretter kann man denn atm kaufen?
Wie gesagt.. Ich bin erst bei Seite 64.. Vllt. werden meine Fragen noch beantwortet..
Aber das Lesen dauert


----------



## Knogle (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die ist so grob gefertigt, da sollten echte 100 Grad sogar noch stabil laufen.
> 
> Werden jetzt eigentlich 3960X Werte für die Startpost Überarbeitung benötigt oder nicht?



Klaro , werden immer benoetigt 

Hmm, auch 130nm wie der Chipsatz, oder 190?

@Wolfer, ja loesung ist X8DTi-F mit bisschen Loeten


----------



## Olstyle (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das IST der "Chipsatz", zumindest der größere Teil davon, die SB aka ICH braucht dagegen kaum was. Müsste 130nm sein.


----------



## woffler19 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Knogle: Das Board ist ja nicht gerade günstig 410Euro.. Was muss da gelötet werden? 

Wie läuft das mit Dual oc? Hab da kA xD. .

Wie sieht's eigentlich mit z.b. GraKa aus? Das Brett hat nur 2.0 PCIe- Gehen da halbwegs aktuelle wie 290(x)? 

Gibt's Game-Benchmarks? 

Und wegen RAM - Gibt's da spezielle für das Brett? Sieht in der bucht zumindest so aus.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab einige benches mit der 290X bei Standardtakt, 4GHz und 4,6GHz gemacht, komme nur wegen Klausurenzeit grade nicht dazu die aufzuhübschen um sie zu posten 
 In sowas wie Tomb Raider limitiert der Xeon kein bisschen, bei Shogun 2 dagegen ist die 290X selbst bei 4GHz noch nicht voll ausgelastet. In den nächsten Wochen poste ich das aber alles mal.

PCIe 2.0 ist egal, das frisst je nach setting ~1-3% Leistung. Zum OC mit zwei CPUs... da gab es nie Beweise von Knogle, sei da also bitte vorsichtig bevor du ein teures board kaufst. Das einzige board, auf dem OC bewiesen und alltagstauglich geht ist das SR2.


----------



## Knogle (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Er sollte wenn, das Board auch nicht fuer den Preis kaufen
Wenn dann unter 100
Habe bei dem Angebot auch zugeschlagen, meist gibts die aus den USA (X8DTi-F) so fuer 65-100 Euro


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das IST der "Chipsatz", zumindest der größere Teil davon, die SB aka ICH braucht dagegen kaum was. Müsste 130nm sein.



Der X58 wurde in 65nm gefertigt (ICH10R in 130nm, das stimmt), und frisst richtig viel. Die Northbridge allein kommt schon auf fast 25W TDP. Die 1366er Boards waren einige der wenigen Exemplare, wo eine gute Mainboardkühlung mal richtig Sinn gemacht hat^^


----------



## Razor0601 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So, kleines Update Leute. Hab mir heute für 65,- inkl und per Paypal den X5650 geschossen


----------



## Knogle (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So, nun ist der Haswell da

Musste Windows aktivieren, und ich bin wohl der erste der das ueber Skype gemacht hat  Also anruf an den MS Support via Skype, und den Code direkt reinkopiert

Ging echt super


----------



## Razor0601 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie Haswell?


----------



## Knogle (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Da musst ich mal staunen... 

Naja, habe einen meiner 1366er PCs als TV Receiver genutzt, aber der Stromverbrauch war dafuer halt zu hoch

Deshalb wurde das Ding durch nen stromsparenden Haswell ausgetauscht

Werden noch mehr Bilder und Benchmarks gemacht zum Vergleich

Hier mal die Groesse 

Sollte wohl noch nen 1567er dazuholen, bei denen ist allein die DIE Size schon fast so gros wie der ganze Heizwell


----------



## Razor0601 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

 sieht ja niedlich aus


----------



## apfeldavid (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hab mir jetzt ein asus p6t se organiesiert, in der hoffnung das OC hier noch besser funktioniert als mit dem msi x58. jetzt wollt ich mal fragen, ob ihr euch schon mal an den crossflash gewagt habt um das bios eines p6t oder p6t Workstation draufzubringen?
dankeschön,
david


----------



## Scenz (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das P6T SE solltest du eigentlich groß ohne Probleme zu einem P6T flashen können (Hier wäre das beste Bios wohl das eines P6T WS Professional). Du solltest dann nur im Bios den extra Sata Controller (JMicron JMB322) und den Floppy Controller ausschalten. Dein P6T SE sollte dann auch in der Lage sein SLI zu betreiben, wenn es ein P6T Bios besitzt (kann ich aber nicht versprechen, da ich es nur gelesen hab). Wenn ich demnächst Zeit habe versuche ich ein P6X58D Premium Bios auf mein P6T zu spielen. Soll wohl bei einigen funktioniert haben und einige Overclock-Optionen freigeschalten haben.


----------



## Razor0601 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So, der X5650 ist endlich da und läuft.
Kann mir einer mal nen Tip geben wie ich den am besten stabil übertakte?
Hatte bisher nur AM3/AM3+ Systeme übertaktet


----------



## Jackey555 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hast du das HowTo schon gelesen?


----------



## Razor0601 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, hab ich mir schon durchgelesen. 
Sowas wie llc gibt's wohl bei 1366 nicht?


----------



## Knogle (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nicht das ich wuesste


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nach Urzeiten bin ich mal dazu gekommen die gewünschten Vergleichswerte für den Startpost zu benchen (alles nicht besonders optimiert). 
[3960x mit 32GB DDR1333 Ram]
Standardtakt( 3,6GHz Multicore, 3,9GHz Singelcore):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4GHz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4,4GHz(mein 24/7 OC):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Endeffekt skaliert alles recht linear mit dem Takt.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Razor0601 schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich mir schon durchgelesen.
> Sowas wie llc gibt's wohl bei 1366 nicht?


Doch, LLC gibt es natürlich. Die meisten boards bieten aber nur "an" oder "aus".


----------



## Razor0601 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ich habe jetzt den X5650 auf 4ghz.
Bei cinebench im Multi 895 und Single 119.
Ist das ok oder bisschen wenig ?


----------



## Knogle (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei welchen Multi?

Bei 22er waere es i.O.


----------



## Razor0601 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der geht nur auf 20 bei 200 BCLK, obwohl CPU-Z 12-23 anzeigt


----------



## Knogle (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie schauts mitn RAM aus? Und UCLK? Also Uncore Takt?/ NB Takt


----------



## Razor0601 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Meine 2000er Ripjaws RAM laufen auf 1600. sobald ich sie auf um die 2000 laufen lasse gibt es einen Bluescreen.
Uncore läuft mit 3200


----------



## Knogle (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Setz den Uncore mal auf 3,6 oder 3,8


----------



## Razor0601 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auf 3,6 macht er 909 Punkte. Sollte ich die Qpi noch auf was einstellen ?


----------



## Knogle (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann mach mal UCLK auf 3,8, und QPI ueber 7,2GT/s


----------



## Razor0601 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also hatte ihn jetzt mal auf 4,3ghz, 990 Punkte und Single 131.
Allerdings braucht er fast 1,36 v
Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit das die Spannung auch mit sinkenden Takt sich mit senkt?


----------



## Knogle (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die meisten Boards bieten das nicht an
Und auch wenn, ist bei 1366 nicht ratsam, da sind schon so manche Teile dran gestorben
Das war damals noch nicht so ausgereift

Bis 1,4V sind 24/7 okay


----------



## Razor0601 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Echt? Dachte so bei 1,35v ist schon knapp. Allerdings machen die Kerne bei 100% Auslastung max.  71 Grad


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vcore und Temperaturen sind bei dir völlig im Rahmen. Warscheinlich würden bei Wakü sogar 1,5V auf Dauer gut laufen, aber so viel würde ich nicht übers Herz bringen.
85°C max im Winter und 1,4V max sind vernünftige Grenzen.


----------



## Razor0601 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jetzt frag ich mich aber gerade wie Kollege Knogle mit 3,68ghz auf über 1000 Punkte im Multi gekommen ist.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Indem er einige pins geschrottet und damit wichtige ECC-Funktionen abgeschaltet hat. Wenn du nicht täglich blaue haben willst, mach sowas lieber nicht nach.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schau dir doch einfach mal meine Werte vor ein paar Posts an: Die sind zwar bei weitem nicht ausoptimiert aber eben ein Sandy-Bridge mit Quadchannel. Darüber bzw. auch daran wirst du mit einem Westmere nicht kommen.


----------



## Razor0601 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na ja, soviel Unterschied ist da auch nicht wirklich. Und ich habe auch noch nix optimiert etc. Und habe noch Dual-Channel


----------



## apfeldavid (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

so, ich habe jetzt das p6t ws pro bios auf dem asus p6t se und kann meinen x5660 auf 215 fsb bringen bei geringem multi, was ich bei dem msi x58 pro nicht geschafft hatte. allerdings bring ich meinen speicher nicht zum laufen, obwohl es dafür ein xmp oc profil gibt. wenn ich nicht versuche den speicher auf ddr1600 zu bringen läuft es schon mal 
sli hab ich übrigens nicht, cf ist in planung.
ciao,
david


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vergiss XMP lieber, dabei werden viel zu hohe QPI-Spannungen von 1,65+ gesetzt. Leg die timings und Spannungen von Hand fest und arbeite dich manuell hoch, da hast du bessere Erfolgsaussichten - ohne dein System stärker als nötig zu belasten.


----------



## Knogle (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Preise fuer 1366 Systeme gehen wieder richtig runter

Mainboards nun wieder fuer unter 100 Euro

Mal schauen ob meins jemand haben will


----------



## Razor0601 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aber nicht für 320,- mit CPU


----------



## Knogle (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vor 1 Monat waere das noch realistisch gewesen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Razor0601 schrieb:


> Na ja, soviel Unterschied ist da auch nicht wirklich. Und ich habe auch noch nix optimiert etc. Und habe noch Dual-Channel


Der unoptimierte Sandy von Olstyle braucht etwa 3,98-4MHz pro Punkt, die effizientesten Leute kriegen mit dem 3960X etwa 3,85MHz/Punkt hin. 
Mit dem Westmere hat der effizienteste im Bot 4,26/Punkt, der durchschnittliche Nutzer wird wohl auf 4,30-4,45 kommen.

Anmerkung für Skeptiker: Solange Speichertakt und Uncore konstant sind, kann man tatsächlich sehr gut von diesen simplen Werten auf wenige MHz genau hochrechnen.
Bei frischem OS und konstantem Takt geht das bei mir auf 5-10MHz genau.


----------



## Razor0601 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sagt mal Leute wäre z.B. das Gigabyte X58A-UD3R Rev. 2 ein besseres OC-Board als mein X58 Deluxe3?


----------



## Knogle (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Alles ist besser als dein ASRock


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, AsRock, Intel und MSI sind für 1366 der Bodensatz. Mit Asus, Evga und Gigabyte ist man da besser beraten.


----------



## Joker_54 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, vorallem Gigabyte baute/baut gute Boards.
Wenn du günstig an eins rankommst, könntest du nach Verkauf des AsRocks mit wenig Verlust rauskommen


----------



## Razor0601 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na toll 

Bei mir ist max 4,3ghz möglich bei 1,392v. Mehr will ich nicht drauf geben.
Primestable scheint gerade 4ghz bei 1,352v durchzulaufen


----------



## Knogle (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sind aber auch nicht wirklich billig

Gebrauchte ASUS Boards kriegste so fuer 100-200


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das sind aber normale Werte für eine durchschnittliche CPU. Unter Luft kommst du da auch mit einem anderen board nicht viel höher.
 Ein boardwechsel lohnt sich dann, wenn das board Spannung nicht stabil halten kann oder nicht genug BCLK schafft, aber nicht wenn einem die Spannung nicht gefällt


----------



## Razor0601 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na Super, unter Prime hat sich der PC nun abgeschaltet und geht nicht mehr an. CPU Lüfter und Grakalüfter zucken nur kurz


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn nicht mal die Lüfter drehen klingt das nach Netzteilstreik.


----------



## Knogle (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Waere kein Wunder, soviel Power wie die DInger ziehen


----------



## Razor0601 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also Netzteil im Arsch?


----------



## Joker_54 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Probier erstmal nen CMOS Reset, das kann schon einige dieser Problemchen beheben.
Ansonsten hast du dir das NT zerschossen


----------



## Razor0601 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei nem 530w Be Quiet?
Reset hat nix gebracht


----------



## Joker_54 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du könntest das Netzteil mit einem Lüfter dran ohne den Rest starten und schauen, was passiert.
Ich weiß aber nicht mehr, welche Adern man da kurzschliessen muss (24-Pin Stecker)


----------



## Razor0601 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das weiß ich leider auch nicht. Also definitiv NT?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab mal testweise Lüfter an einem board betrieben, bei dem ein Stück des PCB rausgebrochen, der Sockel verbrannt und der Chipsatz bereits entfernt war. 
Selbst da liefen noch Lüfter. Also sehr sicher was am board.

Ist auch möglich, dass es sich nur wegen zu hoher Last abgeschaltet hat und nach ein paar Stunden Ruhezeit wieder anspringt, also überstürze nichts.


----------



## Joker_54 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ah ja, hier wirds erklärt

Du kannst mal den gesamten PC, bis auf z.B. einen Lüfter oder LED's oder sowas vom Netzteil abklemmen und dann kurzschliessen (führt zu einem NT start ohne PC dran).
Sollte der Lüfter anlaufen, wirds an CPU/Mainboard liegen, wenn nicht, ist das NT kaputt.


----------



## Razor0601 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ok, werd ich mir mal zu Gemüte führen.

BTW: Hab mir jetzt das Gigabyte X58A-Ud3R mit I7-950 und 12gb RAM für 145,- inkl Versand und paypal gekauft.
Wenn hoffentlich nur NT Defekt ist kann ich ja i7-950 plus mein x58 Deluxe und 2x2gb ripjaws 2000er verkaufen.
Wieviel könnte ich dafür denn noch ca. bekommen?


----------



## Joker_54 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dürfen wir dir hier nicht sagen, da das gegen die Marktplatzregeln verstößt.
Wertschätzungen nur im Marktplatzunterforum


----------



## Razor0601 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wird das wirklich so streng hier gesehen?

Also ich habe jetzt das Netzteil nur mit meinem DVD-Brenner zum "laufen" bekommen.
Also das Netzteil und der Brenner laufen für ca. 2 Sekunden an und dann schaltet sich das Netzteil wieder ab.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Razor0601 schrieb:


> Wird das wirklich so streng hier gesehen?


Ja, wird es. Auch aus dem einfachen Grund dass sich in solchen Threads gerne Verkäufe anbahnen.


> Also ich habe jetzt das Netzteil nur mit meinem DVD-Brenner zum "laufen" bekommen.
> Also das Netzteil und der Brenner laufen für ca. 2 Sekunden an und dann schaltet sich das Netzteil wieder ab.


Dann ist das NT hin. Ich hatte jedenfalls noch keines was nach einem "Jumpstart" und dann noch mit Grundlast einfach zu macht und aber bei einem ganzen System durch hält.


----------



## Joker_54 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jup, NT durch. Du weißt ja, wo du das NT Unterforum findest


----------



## Razor0601 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ok, danke euch.
Dann werd ich mich mal auf die Suche nach nem neuen NT machen


----------



## Razor0601 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kleines Update

Am Netzteil liegt es nicht, habe jetzt ein be quiet pure power l8 730w hier.
Genau dasselbe.
Habe auch schon CPU getauscht, Graka und RAM raus. Keine Besserung 
Also MB zerschossen ?

Was mich auch wundert, ich habe am I/O Panel einen kleine BT-Stick der normalerweise auch im ausgeschalteten Zustand Blinkt, macht er nun seit gestern nach dem Absturz auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Knogle (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vll mal BIOS resetten 

Mach mal detaillierte Bilder vom Bord


----------



## Razor0601 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab ich schon paar mal gemacht
Was willst denn vom Board wissen?


----------



## Thelema75 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So ... Hallo erstmal,

bin seit nun ca. 5 Jahren Besitzer eines S.1366 System. Bis vor kurzen lief darin ein i7 920@ 4 Ghz und 6 GB 1333. 

Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich zufällig bei ebay diese alten Xeon gesehen die es zur Zeit relativ günstig gibt. Da mir die 6 GB mit BF4 irgendwie zuwenig war, hab ich kurzerhand zusätzlich noch auf 12 GB erhöht.

Seit letzten Wochenende nun läuft ein X5670 in meinen betagten Asus PT 6 SE. Die CPU wurde gleich erkannt und läuft akutell stabil auf 4,18 Ghz. Soweit ...so gut.

Dank dem PCGH Video über Dual-Channel hab ich mal Aida64 bei mir laufen lassen. Da war ich doch recht erstaunt wie wenig Bandbreite ich hab. Aktuell ca 18 MB/S. 
Obwohl 12 GB erkannt werden und auch überall Triple Channel angezeigt wird bekomme ich max 20 MB/S zusammen, dann wird aber das System instabil... Daher läuft der RAM nur mit DDR3/1143.

Hab ich nur 2 Bänke belegt und lasse ihn im Dual Channel laufen, hab ich nur noch 15 MB/S. Hab anschließend die 3x2 GB wieder eingebaut....aber auch da war die Bandbreite nicht besser. 

Nach etwas googlen hab ich gelesen das der X58 Chipsatz im Triple Channel bei manchen Boards Probleme macht. Meist war das aber mit nicht erkannten Speicher... bei mir hat er aber die 12GB gleich erkannt.

Auch fällt mir auf das im Aida64 Benchmark nur wenige Systeme im Triple Channel laufen und die, die 36 MB/S schaffen laufen mit den Serverboards. Die X58 haben alle eher 18 - 21 MB/S. Liegt das also am X58?


----------



## apfeldavid (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

also ich brauch nochmal euren rat.
ich hab nun zwei boards hier und bekomme auf beiden ohne OC, nur speichererhöhung auf dd3-1600 die xeons nicht zum laufen. bei einem i7-920 geht es aber seltsamerweise....

boards:
asus p6tse@p6t ws pro bios
msi x58 pro letztes bios
cpus:
i7-920
xeon e5620
xeon x5660
ram:
kingston hyper x gen 1600
corsair xms 3

was läuft hier falsch?
danke,
david


----------



## Knogle (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Puuhhh

Wie warm wird die Nordbruecke?

Sonst reiss mal den IMC Takt hoch (QPI) 

Liegt aber wohl eher an den Xeons

Ich krieg auch nur 1400 mit humanen Spannungen hin
Bei Haswell hingegen 2000


----------



## Thelema75 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> also ich brauch nochmal euren rat.
> ich hab nun zwei boards hier und bekomme auf beiden ohne OC, nur speichererhöhung auf dd3-1600 die xeons nicht zum laufen. bei einem i7-920 geht es aber seltsamerweise....
> 
> boards:
> ...



Klappt bei mir auch nicht. Daher läuft meiner im Auto Modus = DDR3 1143


----------



## Knogle (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Apfel

Habe auch die HyperX

Versuch mal 2V DRAM Bus Spannung zum Testen, oder 1,8V


----------



## Malc0m (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Thelema75 schrieb:


> So ... Hallo erstmal,
> 
> bin seit nun ca. 5 Jahren Besitzer eines S.1366 System. Bis vor kurzen lief darin ein i7 920@ 4 Ghz und 6 GB 1333.
> 
> ...



Speicherdurchsatz geht erst in die "höhe" wenn du den Speichertakt gut erhöhst. bei 1200Mhz darfst du keine utopischen zahlen erwarten.
Kann dir später mal gern meine Werte vom Speicherdurchsatz sagen, die ich mit 12gb ( 3x 4GB) und 1900Mhz bei CL9 sagen. Für solche Mhz Werte muste ich bei meinem i7 920 aber die uncore Spannung recht hoch setzten.


----------



## apfeldavid (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

die werte sind doch garnicht so schlecht. es sind ja auch nicht 20mb sondern 20000mb/s


----------



## Knogle (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo, das ist eigentlich echt gut  mehr bekommste auf den Boards nicht raus

Hatte bei meinem Dual CPU System auch max 60GB/s bei 2 NUMA Knoten, also auch nicht viel mehr

Den Unterschied spuerste nich

Die AMD Systeme haben meist sogar unter 7-10GB/s


----------



## Thelema75 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich war immer der Meinung das Triple Channel die Leistung von einem Riegel verdreifacht. Also demensprechend bei ca 30 MB/S ??


----------



## Thelema75 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Jo, das ist eigentlich echt gut  mehr bekommste auf den Boards nicht raus
> 
> Hatte bei meinem Dual CPU System auch max 60GB/s bei 2 NUMA Knoten, also auch nicht viel mehr
> 
> ...



GB? sicher?


----------



## Knogle (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja lol
GB^^
Theoretisch ist das auch so, aber praktisch nicht  Da macht dir der IMC ein Strich durch die Rechnung, und die ganze Plattform
Auch die Nordbruecke


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> @Apfel
> 
> Habe auch die HyperX
> 
> Versuch mal 2V DRAM Bus Spannung zum Testen, oder 1,8V


Arghs bitte nicht so viel einstellen, das kann den IMC und den RAM grillen. 

Nur weil er auch HyperX hat, bedeutet das nicht, dass da die gleichen prähistorischen Micron-Chips drauf sind wie auf deinen. Es gibt da sehr sehr viele Typen. Die meisten ICs vertragen NICHT 2V 

Auf der 1366-Plattform kriegt man leider nicht viel mehr als 20GB/s (nicht MB/s, das wäre schon vor 20 Jahren lächerlich gewesen). 
Beim Westmere kann man zwar theoretisch mehr durch den höheren Speichertakt rausholen, allerdings ist die Schreibrate durch Umstellungen im IMC von Haus aus etwas langsamer als bei den Bloomfields.


----------



## Knogle (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aber ich denke fuer die die sich neue 1366er Boards zulegen wollen ist nu die richtige Zeit

Gute gehen nun teilweise wieder unter 100Euro weg


----------



## Razor0601 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So, mein Gigabyte X58A-UD3R mit i7-950 und 12GB HyperX 1333 ist da 

Läuft jetzt auch direkt mit dem X5650.
Und im BIOS min. doppelt so viele Einstellmöglichkeiten als mit dem ollen Asrock.
Und hat auch die LLC-Funktion.
Hatte direkt mal den Marvell SATA 3 und onboard SATA 2 mit meiner Samsung Evo 250gb verglichen.
SATA 3 lesen/schreiben und die 120mb/s
Und SATA 2 lesen/schreiben fast 270mb/s
Habe allerdings ein minimales fiepen wie man das auch von Grafikkarten kennt.
Weiß einer was das sein könnte?


----------



## Knogle (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Huch, nur 120mb/s bzw. 270mb/s

Zieh mal den PCIe Takt hoch, da muesste nen deutlicher Unterschied zu spueren sein


----------



## Razor0601 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was heißt hoch? Bzw. Wieviel ist ungefährlich


----------



## Knogle (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe immer ca. 120MHz drin

Also 20% mehr, bisher nach ueber 2-3 oder mehr Jahren keine Probleme


----------



## Razor0601 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auf was wirkt sich denn die pcie Erhöhung noch aus?


----------



## Knogle (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Eigentlich alles , Also alle Controller die via PCIe angebunden sind, z.B. SATA,LAN, Sound und andere Dinge


----------



## Razor0601 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Macht sich das auch irgendwie an der Graka bemerkbar?


----------



## Knogle (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo, die Bandbreite des PCIe x16 ist dadurch hoeher


----------



## Joker_54 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei mir hat die GraKa rumgespackt, wenn ich über 110Mhz PCI bin.
Ob das also wirklich so gut ist, weiß ich nicht


----------



## Knogle (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was ist an Overclocking schon gesund


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Auf was wirkt sich denn die pcie Erhöhung noch aus?



Vor allem auf die Quote an Chips, die dir im Alltag aussetzen und deine Bluescreenquote.
 Bis ~105 kann es manchmal helfen etwas Stabilität reinzubringen, alles andere ist nur interessant wenn du gerne experimentierst und wenig Rücksicht auf Verluste hast.


----------



## Knogle (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Selbe Risiko haste aber auhc beim BCLK

Der beeinflusst auch nicht nur die CPU..
Am sichersten ises OC via Multi


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Beim erhöhen des BLCK auf S1366 ist mir noch nie random das Netzwerk, der sound oder das USB ausgefallen.


----------



## Knogle (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei mir beim PCIe auch noch nicht  zumindest nicht permanent

Beim BCLK ist mir aber ab 220-235 alles moegliche ausgestiegen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Bei mir beim PCIe auch noch nicht * zumindest nicht permanent*



Das ist schon fast sig-würdig  

Einen BCLK von 220-235 braucht aber auch niemand, der einen Westmere im Alltag benutzen möchte. Benchmarks sind ja wieder was anderes, aber du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass du im Alltag 5GHz auf dem Wesmere laufen lässt und Stabilität erwartest.


----------



## apfeldavid (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ich hab jetzt auf das p6t se auch noch das bios vom P6x58 Premium geflasht um das speicherproblem in den griff zu bekommen, aber das hat auch nicht geholfen. das board läuft genauso gut oder schlecht wie das msi x58 pro. damit werden leider keine neuen rekorde geknackt, ich behalte es aber trotzdem... 
im moment mit fsb 180 und multi auf auto, damit er den stromsparmodus einigermassen nutzen kann.
ciao und danke nochmal.
david


----------



## Scenz (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@apfeldavid wie hast du das P6x58 bios geflasht? Geht das einfach mit dem Asus Tool? Oder hast du einen Programmierer oder flashrom benutzt?


----------



## Knogle (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

AFUDOS kann das auch mit dem geheimen Befehl


----------



## apfeldavid (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ich hatte die seite hier gefunden : Cross-flashing boards or P6X58D Prem BIOS on P6T Deluxe - kingpincooling.com
danach kann man das p6t auf workstation und das deluxe flashen, ich habs probiert und es hat funktioniert mit meinem p6t se. das p6t bios allerdings rebootete immer 3mal und lief dann erst ins windows.
die tools hab ich von hier: P6T SE deal thread turned discussion: Cross flash to P6T
ciao,
david


----------



## apfeldavid (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hallo zusammen,
ich hab grade doch mal ein paar sachen mit dem p6tse@premium bios getestet.
Man kann den Qpi Link auf slow setzen und somit höheren fsb fahren. ich hab bei 220fsb aufgehört, da ich eine qpi spannung von 1,40 einstellen musste.

Im Moment läuft er gerade fsb215x19=4081Mhz und das k00le ist, das mein Speicher dadurch auf über 1700Mhz läuft, was ich im Nicht-OC Betrieb NIE hinbekommen habe. Dabei wollte ich einfach nur den Speicher auf seinen xmp Einstellungen laufen lassen, da ich normal so einen schnellen PC garnicht brauche.
also hier ein paar screens und benches

vcore: 1,36 (geändert)
pll: 2,0
qpi: 1,400

wprime 1024 =290,3sec

AIDA64
Cinebench R15
CPUZ
Bios

CPU-Z Validator 4.0

man kann bestimmt hier und da noch was einstellen, ich hab noch kein Feintuning gemacht. 

Ciao,
David


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vcore=3,6??? Eventuell 1,36V???
Ansonsten sind die Werte für 4GHz X5650 OK
PLL würde ich persönlich auf 1,8 senken oder niedriger falls möglich.
Mit höherem Multi und niedrigerem FSB kannst Du weniger U fahren bei gleichem Takt.


----------



## Knogle (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Leider verliert der Sockel wieder schnell an Beliebtheit


----------



## Razor0601 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wieso?


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na, hatte den dann auch wieder ausgetauscht gehabt als mir der X5650 kaputtgegangen ist. Der Energiehunger war dann doch etwas extrem, bin da in BF4 mit ner GTX970 schon bei fast 470W Verbrauch gelandet.  Die Leistung war zwar über jeden Zweifel erhaben (und 12 Graphen im Task-Manager sehen auch echt... nerdpornominös aus), aber mit einem i7 3820 war ich "nur" etwa 15% langsamer unterwegs - bei 2 Kernen (33%) weniger.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wen kümmert es wie beliebt ein Sockel ist? Zum einen halte ich das für ein Gerücht, und zum anderen hat sich der Sockel deswegen auch nicht verändert. 
Die Regeln sind gleich, 1336 ist die billigste Möglichkleit noch aktuelle Leistung zu erreichen, wenn man schon etwas OC-Erfahrung hat und beim Energieverbrauch Abstriche machen kann.

Für mich ist es der Sockel schon allein für den Spaß wert. 1155 und 1150 sind verdammt langweilig im Vergleich.


----------



## Fatal Justice (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Frage, die sich sicher viele Nutzer auch stellen, ist, ob man allen Ernstes 750€ Minimum für MB, RAM und CPU (LGA2011 R3) ausgeben muss, um 30% Mehrleistung zu bekommen. OC geht auf beiden Plattformen, das klammere ich mal aus. Je höher die Grafikansprüche, desto mehr verschiebt sich das Verhältnis in Richtung GPU. Nüchtern betrachtet sehe ich kaum einen Grund für einen Wechsel der Plattform.


----------



## Thelema75 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ich bin mit dem X5670@ 4,18 Ghz voll zufrieden bisher. Die min. Fps sind nun deutlich besser in BF4 und ich hab bei guter Grafik und 64 Spielern immer noch im Schnitt von 60 fps.

Aber neu kaufen bzw. gebraucht mir ein altes Board kaufen würde ich doch nicht mehr. Dafür ist der Sockel einfach schon zu alt. 

Ich hab mein Board samt i7 920 und Speicher im April 2010 gekauft für 400,- (gebraucht im Luxx). Lief bisher meist mit 4 Ghz mit einem Noctua Lüfter.  Jetzt mit dem Xeon und 12 GB läuft das System wieder richtig gut. Ich denke das diese Kombo für die nächsten 2 Jahre reichen sollte, natürlich muss mal einen neue Graka her... aber sonst...

Auf  jedenfall kommt mir wieder ein High-End Sockel her.


----------



## Fockich (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hallo zusammen,

könnt ihr bitte mal hier reimschauen, evtl kann jemand von euch helfen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/378508-x5650-letzten-schliff-geben.html

danke


----------



## GBoos (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Die Frage, die sich sicher viele Nutzer auch stellen, ist, ob man allen Ernstes 750€ Minimum für MB, RAM und CPU (LGA2011 R3) ausgeben muss, um 30% Mehrleistung zu bekommen. OC geht auf beiden Plattformen, das klammere ich mal aus. Je höher die Grafikansprüche, desto mehr verschiebt sich das Verhältnis in Richtung GPU. Nüchtern betrachtet sehe ich kaum einen Grund für einen Wechsel der Plattform.



DIe Antwort kannst Du Dir auch selbst auf eBay holen. Schau Dir doch mal die Preise fuer 1366er Komponenten an. Wahnsinn was da mom bezahlt wird. Fuer das Geld baut man sich ja schon  Dual-Socket mit X5670/80er.


----------



## Razor0601 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Steige gerade auf Sockel 2011 um. Asus Rampage IV Formula mit I7-3820 für 250,-
Für 180,- habe ich den X5650 mit dem Gigabyte X58A-UD3R verkauft.
Den I7-950 der beim Board dabei war auch noch für 40,- verkauft. Also gerade mal 30,- Aufpreis.
Finde ich jetzt Top.

Kann dann falls gewünscht mal paar Benchmarks Posten.


----------



## Towatai (1. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Soooo Freunde der Nacht! Ich konnte nen I7-920, nebst X58 Extreme 3 und 6GB Ram (Mushkin, 1600er) + n Corsair HX850 vor dem Schrott retten. nun die frage der fragen.. noch geld reinstecken? evt n X5650? ist die kiste, übertaktet, bei spielen (spiele hauptsächlich DayZ SA, keine videobearbeitung oder ähnliches) evt sogar noch fixer als mein momentaner Xeon E3-1230V3 @ 3,7GHz auf allen kernen? irgendwie juckt es in den fingern mal wieder ne CPU so richtig schön übertakten zu können


----------



## Razor0601 (1. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Allerdings nicht mit dem dem Board nen 6-Kerner übertakten.
Mein Deluxe3 ist auf 4,2Ghz bei Prime abgeraucht


----------



## Towatai (1. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

einzelfall der bei jedem board vorkommen kann oder ist es bekannt dafür gern mal die flagge weiß, in form von rauch, zu schwingen?


----------



## Razor0601 (1. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Asrockboards sollen wohl im allgemeinen bei 1366 nicht sonderlich gut sein.


----------



## Towatai (1. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hmmm, na dann werde ich erst mal gucken was ich mit dem brett aus dem 920er kitzeln kann und diesen dann den E8400 C2D meines Bruders ablösen lassen. Danke


----------



## Razor0601 (1. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also du kannst wahrscheinlich den X5650 z.B. einbauen aber erwarte kein OC-Wunder damit.


----------



## Joker_54 (1. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, die AsRock Boards laufen zwar, guten OC kannste damit aber nicht betreiben. Schneller als dein jetziger Xeon wirst du aufjedenfall nicht werden.
Als Ablöse für nen E8400 ist die Kiste aber sehr gut brauchbar


----------



## Scenz (1. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du könntest warscheinlich das Board in der bucht für gutes Geld loswerden und ohne großen Aufpreis ein besseres 1366 Board ersteigern. Ich hatte Glück und hatte in den Kleinanzeigen ein Asus P6t für 40€ bekommen. Da würde sich dann auch der x5650 lohnen.


----------



## Wolf77 (2. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So, ich hab heut auch wieder an meinem 5650 an der taktschraube gezogen und hab ne frage:
ist es normal dass das ding bei 4ghz (20x200) 1.3v Vcore und 1.25v QPI braucht und bei 4.4ghz (22x200) 1.4v Vcore und 1.3v QPI ? 
Ich weiß ja, dass nach obenhin der strombedarf exponentiell steigt aber 1.4vcore find ich schon krass


----------



## Joker_54 (3. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich brauch für 4.2 (22x190) schon fast 1.35V VCore, also ja, ist durchaus realistisch.
Richtig testen kann ich aber erst, sobald ich mal neue Rams habe, da die aktuellen schon aufm letzten Loch pfeifen


----------



## Jacky__007 (14. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo, wollte mir ein neues System zusammen stellen und deswegen wollte ich was fragen. Sind die Xeon X5600 Serie für Spiele geeignet?  Habe mir da X5670 und EVGA X58 Mainboard rausgesucht.

Mein derzeitiges System:

AMD FX6350
Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3
SAPPHIRE HD 7950 3GB GDDR5
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
be quiet dark power pro p9 550 Watt
Corsair CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9 8GB


----------



## harrharrharr (14. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jacky__007 schrieb:


> Hallo, wollte mir ein neues System zusammen stellen und deswegen wollte ich was fragen. Sind die Xeon X5600 Serie für Spiele geeignet?  Habe mir da X5670 und EVGA X58 Mainboard rausgesucht.
> 
> Mein derzeitiges System:
> 
> ...



Habe von einem ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 mit AMD FX6300 auf ein Foxconn Flaming Blade GTI mit Xeon X5650 @ 3,5 GHz geupdatet, rein des bastelns wegen. Habe circa 150€ für beides bezahlt und das alte für mehr verkauft, also nur gewonnen. Die Spieleleistung ist meiner Meinung nach um einiges nach oben gegangen. Man sollte allerdings beachten, dass es einiges an Bastelarbeit ist. Den Xeon auf dem Foxconn anständig zum laufen zu bekommen, war schon ein kleiner Aufwand, aber hat Spaß gemacht, ist aber immer noch sehr zickig beim RAM.


----------



## Joker_54 (14. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, du musst dabei immer den Bastelaufwand im Auge behalten. Bei hohen Taktraten (Bei mir >4.2 GHz) artet das Ganze ziemlich aus 

Die Mehrleistung im Vergleich zum FX ist aber aufjedenfall gegeben und auch Mainboards werden momentan günstiger.
Wenn du also Spaß am Basteln hast, dann kann ich die Plattform wirklich empfehlen. Wenn nicht, dann überlegs dir lieber nochmal.


----------



## Jacky__007 (14. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Danke fürs Antworten!  Wie viel kriege ich für mein Mainboard und CPU? Eigentlich habe ich noch nie übertaktet, aber würde es gerne  machen, weil es mich halt sehr interessiert. Wo kann ich die Teile außer von eBay noch kaufen? (Gebraucht)


----------



## Joker_54 (14. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jacky__007 schrieb:


> Danke fürs Antworten!  Wie viel kriege ich für mein Mainboard und CPU? Eigentlich habe ich noch nie übertaktet, aber würde es gerne  machen, weil es mich halt sehr interessiert. Wo kann ich die Teile außer von eBay noch kaufen? (Gebraucht)


Anlaufstelle für Teile sind für mich immer Kleinanzeigen (Ebay Kleinanzeigen/Quoka/etc) oder das Forum (Ab 100 Beiträge steht dir der Marktplatz offen). Zur Not geht dann auch die Ebay Hauptseite.
Wie viel deine Hardware wert ist wird dir hier keiner sagen, da laut Forenregeln Wertschätzungen nur im Marktplatz erlaubt sind.


----------



## Jacky__007 (14. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall mein System zu wechseln? Und die Frage ist für wie viele Jahre reicht das? Und die letze frage x5670 oder x5680?


----------



## harrharrharr (14. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jacky__007 schrieb:


> Also lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall mein System zu wechseln? Und die Frage ist für wie viele Jahre reicht das? Und die letze frage x5670 oder x5680?



Naja ich mag es mal so sagen: Hat man Spaß am Basteln und man hat Spaß daran im BIOS so lange zu werkeln, bis man die optimalen Werte gefunden hat, dann lohnt sich das Upgrade auf jeden Fall. Mir persönlich hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht, man sollte aber die Arbeit nicht unterschätzen, genauso wie den Frust, den es durchaus geben kann, wenn es nicht gleich so läuft, wie man will.

Man muss natürlich auch sagen, dass wenn man vom FX-6300 oder 6350 kommt, ist ein Upgrade auf eine komplett NEUE Intel (Spiele-)Plattform, preislich, auch nicht mehr so weit weg, um eine Verbesserung zu erzielen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jacky__007 schrieb:


> Und die letze frage x5670 oder x5680?



Keinen davon, sondern X5650 wenn dieser billiger ist. Fast jedes board schafft über 200MHz BCLK, und 200 sind beim X5650 schon 4,4GHz. Unter Luft bekommst du mehr sowieso nicht gekühlt.


----------



## Razor0601 (15. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Weiß einer warum der TE gesperrt ist?


----------



## Olstyle (15. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, aber es geht euch nichts an.


----------



## Razor0601 (15. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann ich den auch nicht mehr per PN kontaktieren? Hätte noch ein paar fragen an ihn


----------



## Joker_54 (15. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

EMail geht soweit ich weiss


----------



## Razor0601 (15. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und wie geht das? Ich komme noch nicht mal auf sein Profil


----------



## Joker_54 (16. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Klickst auf seinen Namen und dann ist es der letzte Punkt.
Dafür musst du nicht auf sein Profil, sondern nur einen Post von ihm finden


----------



## Jackey555 (18. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Knogle is weg.....? Komischer Auftritt.


----------



## Coregamer97 (18. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So wie ich das verstanden habe ist ein Xeon X5650  ca 10% langsamer bzw. gleichauf mit einem gleichgetakteten i7 3930K oder ?

Wäre nett wenn mir das jemand bestätigen könnte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Joker_54 (18. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, das kommt ungefähr hin. Man kann ungefähr 5-7% pro Generation rechnen, X5650 ist Nehalem und 3930K ist Sandybridge.
Also kommt man im Durchschnitt auf 5-7%


----------



## Coregamer97 (18. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gibt es erfahrungen wie weit man den X5650 mit einer starken Kühlung (also z.B. Corsair H110, etc.) takten kann und wie dessen Performance in Gaming dann gegen einen i7 4970K abschneiden würde ?


----------



## Joker_54 (18. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Übertakten kommt stark aufs Board an. Takten geht dann von 4GHz bis 4.4GHz, danach ist dann auch schluss. Allerdings brauchst du schon für 4.2GHz eine *sehr* starke Kühlung, mit meinem Macho bekomm ich das Teil aufjedenfall nicht richtig gekühlt 

Gaming Performance ist daher beim 4970K besser, da 1. Er höher Taktet und 2. die IPC besser ist. Beim Rendern und Konvertieren hat der i7 aber keine Schnitte und auch preislich ist der X5650 immernoch super günstig, solange man ein Board findet.


----------



## Coregamer97 (18. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nur mal aus reiner interesse.
Welche Boards kommen denn so grundsätzlich in Frage wenn man über 4 GHz takten möchte ?


----------



## iGameKudan (18. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Ja, das kommt ungefähr hin. Man kann ungefähr 5-7% pro Generation rechnen, X5650 ist Nehalem und 3930K ist Sandybridge.
> Also kommt man im Durchschnitt auf 5-7%



Kommt nicht hin, ein X5650 schafft bei 4,3GHz so um die 1000CB-Punkte, ein 3930K liegt bei knapp 1100 - @stock.


----------



## Joker_54 (18. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Kommt nicht hin, ein X5650 schafft bei 4,3GHz so um die 1000CB-Punkte, ein 3930K liegt bei knapp 1100 - @stock.


Oh okay? Wie kommt denn das Zustande?
Die Konsumer CPU's haben ja nur die 5-7% Unterschied.


----------



## Wolf77 (18. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Coregamer97 schrieb:


> Gibt es erfahrungen wie weit man den X5650 mit einer starken Kühlung (also z.B. Corsair H110, etc.) takten kann und wie dessen Performance in Gaming dann gegen einen i7 4970K abschneiden würde ?



ich hab einen 5650 auf nem asus r3e gekühlt mit ner corsair H105
läuft bei 4ghz @ 1.3v mit ~60°c unter prime (und das auch relativ leise mit den mitgelieferten pwm lüftern)
bis jetzt hab ich 4.4ghz @ 1.4v geschafft, um höher zu gehen brauch ich mal neuen ram, das r3e mag keine 8gb riegel, die laufen nur mit 1603mhz stabil 
von der temperatur her hab ich definitiv luft nach oben, werd mir demnächst 6x4gb holen und versuchen 5ghz zu knacken

Bei gleicher taktung ist der 5650 wahrscheinlich 20-25% langsamer als der 4790k wegen der geringeren ipc


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit 6x4GB wirst du keine 5GHz schaffen, das ist ne Menge Last. Davon abgesehen gibt es keine guten ICs für 1366 auf 4GB Riegeln. Gut sind für die Plattform nur PSC, BBSE und Hypers, und alle gibt es nur als 2GB sticks. 
Meiner läuft mit 4,4GHz@1,32V. 



> Kommt nicht hin, ein X5650 schafft bei 4,3GHz so um die 1000CB-Punkte, ein 3930K liegt bei knapp 1100 - @stock.



Nein. Für 1000 Punke im CB R15 braucht ein 3930K schon etwa 4GHz.

Ich zitier mich mal selbst:





> Der unoptimierte Sandy von Olstyle braucht etwa 3,98-4MHz pro Punkt, die effizientesten Leute kriegen mit dem 3960X etwa 3,85MHz/Punkt hin.
> Mit dem Westmere hat der effizienteste im Bot 4,26/Punkt, der durchschnittliche Nutzer wird wohl auf 4,30-4,45 kommen.


----------



## Joker_54 (18. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das kommt ja dann wieder hin, sind dann bisschen mehr als 7%.
Wenn ich bei mir noch optimieren würde käm ich auch auf bisschen mehr, aber momentan bin ich bei 964 CB Punkten @4.2GHz.


----------



## Kuschel-H4mster (18. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo Leute

Ich betreibe momentan einen FX 8350 @4,8 Ghz (2,6 Ghz CPU-NB und HT-Link) auf einem Crosshair V Formula-Z. Ich könnte wahrscheinlich noch höher übertakten, aber hab das erstmal so stabil gelassen.

Meine Frage nun an euch: Würde ich mit einem übertakteten Xeon X5650 spürbar/deutlich mehr Leistung in Games erhalten  als mit meinem übertakteten FX ?
Dazu sei gesagt das ich nur in 800 x 600 spiele, daher brauch ich nur reine CPU Power soviel wie möglich.

Freundliche Grüße

H4mster


----------



## Razor0601 (18. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Spürbar glaube ich eher weniger, vielleicht mehr min. FPS.
Aber willst du auf UEFI-BIOS, SATA III und vielleicht auch auf USB3 verzichten?
Oder soll es eher nen 2.Rechner werden?

BTW: ich hab mir jetzt nochmal so ein 1366er Bundle gegönnt mit Gigabyte GA-X58-UD7 und nem Xeon L5639 mit 60W TDP. Was kann ich denn von dem 6-Kerner so erwarten? Der Verkäufer hat den 24/7 auf 4Ghz laufen lassen aber mehr nicht getestet.


----------



## Kuschel-H4mster (18. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auf den ganzen Schnick Schnack wie USB 3.0, SATA III oder UEFI könnt ich locker verzichten. Wenn die Leistung weitaus besser als mit meinem FX wäre,  dann würd ich mir überlegen so einen Xeon anzuschaffen für meinen Gamig Rechner


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wird nicht viel besser sein. Wenn du rein auf gaming aus bist, dann hol dir nen Haswell. Wobei ich mich ohnehin frage wo du in 800x600 nicht genug FPS hast...



> BTW: ich hab mir jetzt nochmal so ein 1366er Bundle gegönnt mit Gigabyte  GA-X58-UD7 und nem Xeon L5639 mit 60W TDP. Was kann ich denn von dem  6-Kerner so erwarten? Der Verkäufer hat den 24/7 auf 4Ghz laufen lassen  aber mehr nicht getestet.


4GHz ist mit dem L5639 ziemlich das Ende der Fahnenstange, das sind immerhin schon 220MHz BCLK. Mehr schafft man eher selten stabil. 

Mein L5639 war damals dafür sehr effizient und konnte die 4GHz bei 1,2V locker halten. Sehr sparsam und kühl.


----------



## Joker_54 (18. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Problem an den hohen Baseclocks sind doch eher die Boards die dann dichtmachen.

Weiß eigentlich jemand, welche Multis die höheren Xeons benutzen(X5660/X5670/...)? Oder gehen die nur über andere Basestraps?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Klar, das meinte ich ja auch damit... die CPUs selbst machen übrigens auch zwischen~225-235 dicht, wenn man nicht auf Kälte geht.

Bei den höheren Modellen wird der Multi einfach immer eine Stufe höher, beim X5660 also 23, beim X5670 dann 24 usw.


----------



## iGameKudan (19. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Nein. Für 1000 Punke im CB R15 braucht ein 3930K schon etwa 4GHz.
> 
> Ich zitier mich mal selbst:



Intel Core i7-4790K (Devil's Canyon) Review - R11.5, R15 and Power Consumption | bit-tech.net
Intel Core i7-3930k vs. Intel Core i7-5820K - Technikaffe.de

Klar hat die CPU nen Turbo, aber der ist nunmal stock. Und @stock schafft der nunmal seine 1100Punkte...


----------



## Kuschel-H4mster (19. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten

Also würde es sich nicht lohnen von einem 4,8/5 Ghz FX 8350 auf einen 4,2/4,4 Ghz X5650 umzusteigen? 
Da der Xeon X5650 ja anscheinend fast so shcnell wie ein 3930K sein soll, dachte ich das da schon ein deutlicher unterschied zum FX vorhanden sein müsste.
Gespielt werden hauptsächlch sehr CPU lastige Spiele.  Beispielsweise Battlefield 3, Hardline oder Saints Row 3/4,  etc. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Joker_54 (19. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wichtig ist eher, ob die Spiele parallelisiert sind.
Mag ja sein, dass der Xeon schnell ist, werden aber nur 1-2 Kerne gebraucht, fährst du mit jedem Haswell i7 besser.

Der Bang-for-Buck ist aber unvergleichbar hoch


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Klar hat die CPU nen Turbo, aber der ist nunmal stock. Und @stock schafft der nunmal seine 1100Punkte...



Nein, das ist falsch. Der 3930K im Test lief bei 4,7GHz und nicht @stock, das ist ein Fehler in der Grafik. Schau dir mal jeden beliebigen anderen Test oder jede beliebige Bestenliste an.
Das hat mit dem Turbo nichts zu tun, auch bei 3,8GHz Festtakt liegt der Sandy E eher bei ~920-40 Punkten im R15.


----------



## Knogle (21. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hui da bin ich wieder
Weiss jemand auf welcher Architektur die Q CPUs der ersten i7 Generation basieren?

Finde die ganz schoen heftig, 4 Kerne bei 1,73GHz, und 400 Punkte im CB R15


----------



## Joker_54 (21. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Willkommen zurück! 

Ich schätze du meinst die mobil CPU's? Das sind alles 45nm Nehalems.


----------



## Knogle (21. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aber die sind ganz schoen stark fuer den geringen Takt^^ deshalb bin ich verwundert

Die haben auch QPI Link, keinen DMI


----------



## Joker_54 (21. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Soweit ich weiß müssten die aber einen DMI haben...
Das gleiche sagt auch Wikipedia, Intel und mein Laptop (Arrandale statt Clarksfield) 

Ich kann dir aber versichern, dass trotz anscheinend hohem CB sind die Dinger elends langsam


----------



## Apfelkuchen (21. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Hui da bin ich wieder
> 
> Finde die ganz schoen heftig, 4 Kerne bei 1,73GHz, und 400 Punkte im CB R15



Willkommen zurück. Quelle dafür? Die müssten bei dem Takt eher bei 300 liegen, wenn überhaupt.
Egal was du dazu gefunden hast, die Teile sind unbrauchbar langsam.


----------



## Knogle (21. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Quelle ist mein Laptop 

Aber da sind doch manche AMD CPUs noch langsamer


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Meiner 5820k schafft den Cinebench mit knapp 1300 Punkten bei 4,5GHz.
Kommt halt darauf an, ob das System nackt ist oder ob alles installiert ist.


----------



## Joker_54 (21. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schätze die CPU hat geboostet und hat dadurch den Score erreicht.

Mein Laptop (HP Pavilion DV6) ist so brutal langsam, besitzt aber gleiche Architektur.

Haben die Laptops bei den Generationen höhere Leistungssprünge? Oder sind die auch so margial wie bei Desktopchips? Will mir demnächst ein gebrauchtes Macbook kaufen, weiß aber noch nicht wirklich ob '13er oder '14er oder sogar '11er


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Notebooks CPUs sind ja die gleichen wie im Desktop Mittelklasse. Nur sind die Turbo Boost Stufen unterschiedlich, je nach dem.
Den Nootebook CPUs ist es zu verdanken, dass die Desktop CPUs IGPs haben.


----------



## Joker_54 (22. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja, auf die iGPU's kann ich gerne verzichten 
Das wirklich Wichtige beim Notebook ist eh die SSD, Leistung spielt (Ausser das bisschen Photoshop) zumindest bei mir keine Rolle.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Naja, auf die iGPU's kann ich gerne verzichten



Ich hab keine IGP.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hatte mir auch überlegt meine drei 1366-Systeme zu verscherbeln und auf 2011v3 zu gehen. 
Allerdings hab ich jetzt die Alpha von Kingdome Come angespielt und festgestellt, dass der X5650 da lockerst eine 290X @1200+ befeuern kann, und da das mein anspruchsvollstes Spiel ist darf er wohl noch eine Grafikkartengeneration bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (22. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Haben die Laptops bei den Generationen höhere Leistungssprünge? Oder sind die auch so margial wie bei Desktopchips? Will mir demnächst ein gebrauchtes Macbook kaufen, weiß aber noch nicht wirklich ob '13er oder '14er oder sogar '11er



Bei Laptops sind die Leistungssprünge auch nicht viel höher, der nächste große Sprung (ähnlich wie bei Clarkdale/Arrandale -> SandyBridge) dürfte aber mit 14nm und den (schnellen) Broadwells kommen. Die dürfte man dann aufgrund der bedeutend höheren Effizienz und den 14nm viel schneller takten können. Sieht man ja schon gut am Baseblock der neuen U-CPUs im Vergleich zu den Haswells, die takten dort schon statt mit 1,7GHz Basistakt mit 2,0GHz.

@Joker: Wasn in dem Notebook für eine CPU drin? Klar reißen die ersten mobilen Core i-CPUs keine Bäume aus, aber "brutal langsam" sind die nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Joker_54 (22. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es ist ein i5-460m mit einer HD5470m. Das ganze noch schön mit 4GB Ram und fertig ist die Mühle 

Von der gefühlten Leistung liegt der auf der Höhe meines Core 2 Duo E6700er Rechner, von den Games die darauf laufen kommt das auch hin.
Was aber sicher auch ein großer Faktor ist, ist die Win 7 Installation, die zwar mehrfach bereinigt, seit 1.5Jahren aber dieselbe ist.


----------



## Knogle (22. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hm doch keine 400 Punkte ^^ sind nur 270-290


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und jetzt weißt du, wieso ich zu allem Quellen und Belege will


----------



## Knogle (24. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wieviel PCIe 2.0 Lanes kann Haswell eigentlich zur Verfuegung stellen?


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (13. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo liebe mitsüchtigen
Interessiert las ich den Beitrag hier und entschied mich auch den Xeon 5650 zu kaufen.
Kann nur sagen: Es lohnt sich.
Bis 4200Mhz geht er auf meinem Asus Pt6 Ws Professionale ohne Probleme.
Er brauch dabei auch nur 1,26V und hat mit dem Corsair 110i max.  55 bis 60 Grad.
Was ich aber einfach nicht verstehe ist:
Ich kann im Bios nur den Multi 20 oder 22 einstellen. Und natürlich alle kleineren.
Bei Multi 20 ist das Problem das ich über 210 BCLK einstellen muss und ich denke das mein Board da langsam an seine Grenzen kommt.
Nun das was ich einfach nicht auf die Kette bekomme.
Stelle ich auf Multi 22 macht er schön 4200Mhz. Aber sobald Last drauf kommt senkt sich immer sofort von alleine der Multi auf 20 oder 18.
Egal was ich im Bios einstelle oder verstelle. Ich denke ich habe alles schon 50-mal versucht in allen Richtungen. Die Cpu wird weder zu warm und ihr reichen 1,3 V locker aus.
Denke heute oder morgen kommt meine neue Cpu der X6575. Ich hoffe dass es an der Cpu liegt.
Oder kann es sein das der Multi einfach gesenkt wird wenn man über die 95 W kommt?
Evtl.  ist auch mein Bios sehr schlecht, aber es ist schon lange kein neues mehr auf den Markt gekommen und es wird auch  bestimmt keins mehr für so ein altes Bord kommen.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar über eure Meinung dazu, denn es wurmt mich einfach das der Multi 22 einfach nicht gehalten wird.
Natürlich habe ich alle Energieoptionen eist und Turbo auf off gestellt. 
Ich weiß da nicht mehr weiter

Gruß Friendly


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Natürlich habe ich alle Energieoptionen eist und *Turbo auf off gestellt*.


Der 22er Multi ist ein Turbomulti. Stell SpeedStep an und mach den Turbo und den High-TDP Turbo an. 
Bei manchen boards musst du unter Windows die Energieoptionen auf Höchstleistung stellen um den Takt zu halten.


----------



## Aslinger (13. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Läuft auf meinem Board (Gigabyte X58 UD5) ein X5670? Weil den habe ich gerade geordert.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (13. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit dem neusten Bios sollte der laufen klar Herzlichen glückwunsch.

Ahm. High-TDP Turbo 
Das habe ich leider nicht, besser gesagt, 
Sobald ich etwas manuell verstelle , verschwindet auch die High TDP Funktion
Alles andere habe ich an. Sobald chinebench läuft senkt er weiterhin den Multi.

Gruß Friendly


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wundert mich, die anderen WS-boards haben dieses feature.
Neuestes BIOS ist drauf? Was du dann noch probieren könntest wäre ein Crossflash. Ich hab ein P6T6WS Revolution, das bis auf die PCIe slots fast identisch ist, und den Turbo auch für hohe TDP anbietet. Wenn du dessen neuestes BIOS auf deinem board zum laufen kriegst hast du ein paar weitere Funktionen.
Im worst case wäre dein board gebrickt bis du für ~5-10€ einen neuen BIOS-Baustein von z.B. ebay holst. Das BIOS ist bei diesen boards glücklicherweise gesockelt.

Hier ist ein Thread zu dem Thema, klick.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (13. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Danke für den Tip. 
Muss mich da mal rein lesen. Leider ist mein Englisch nicht ganz so toll.
Na das ist es ja was ich nicht verstehe. Alle können es nur ich habe wohl Pech 
Ich kann zwar nicht klagen über mein Board, leistet seit 5 Jahren treue Dienste, aber mich ärgert das sich diese Funktionen einfach nur bei mir Deaktiviren,
Klar, das neuste Bios ist drauf.
Seltsamerweise ziehen da alle das Bios von meinem Board drauf, oder?


----------



## Aslinger (13. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Friendlyfire1968 schrieb:


> Mit dem neusten Bios sollte der laufen klar Herzlichen glückwunsch.
> 
> Ahm. High-TDP Turbo
> Das habe ich leider nicht, besser gesagt,
> ...



Thx, der Preis war einfach der Hammer für einen X5670er.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (13. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe für den x5675 149 Euro bezahlt. Hoffe der kommt morgen.

Na ob ich mich das trauen sollte das P6T6WS Revolution Bios aufzuspielen?
Weiß nicht mal obs geht. aber wäre ein Versuch wert,


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was mir grade einfällt, hast du während Cinebench mit CPU-Z den Multi überprüft, oder nur mit Cinebench selbst?
Cinebench zeigt immer nur den höchsten normalen Multi an, also 20 beim X5650.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (13. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit Cpu Z
Ich habe auch bei Multi 22 wenn er sich senkt nur noch 820 Punkte , statt 920 ca.
Er taktet erst auf 4000Mhz mit Multi 21, dann geht er mal auf 20.
Wenn ich den Multi auf 20 setze bleibt er stabil bei 20. Gott sei dank.
Aber 22 wäre eben schon gut, denke die Cpu würde noch einiges gehn.
Und das Problem hätte ich ja mit dem X5675 bestimmt ja immer noch.
Versuche gerade etwas zu finden im Netz ob es sich schon einer getraut hat das P6T6WS Revolution Bios aufzuspielen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Eine sichere Methode wäre direkt einen neuen BIOS-Baustein mit dem neuen BIOS zu bestellen und den einfach bei dir einzubauen. Wenn es dann nicht geht, baust du einfach den alten wieder ein.

Das einzige was du dann beachten musst, ist den Bustein richtig herum in den Sockel zu setzen, sonst grillst du ihn und musst einen neuen holen


----------



## Aslinger (13. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wieviel Leistungszuwachs könnte man von einem i7 920 @ 3,6Ghz auf einen X5670 der z.B. auf 3,7GHz taktet ca. erwarten. Grafikkarte ist eine GTX Titan Black. Genau wie den Bloomi möchte ich den Westmere auch undervolten und übertakten. Für 3,7Ghz wird er wohl nicht viel V brauchen.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (13. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gute Idee.

@Eine sichere Methode wäre direkt einen neuen BIOS-Baustein mit dem neuen BIOS zu bestellen und den einfach bei dir einzubauen. Wenn es dann nicht geht, baust du einfach den alten wieder ein.

Das einzige was du dann beachten musst, ist den Bustein richtig herum in den Sockel zu setzen, sonst grillst du ihn und musst einen neuen holen 

Genauso werde ich das machen.
Das ist echt ein Versuch wert., danke guter Tip


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (13. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gute Idee.

@Eine sichere Methode wäre direkt einen neuen BIOS-Baustein mit dem neuen BIOS zu bestellen und den einfach bei dir einzubauen. Wenn es dann nicht geht, baust du einfach den alten wieder ein.

Das einzige was du dann beachten musst, ist den Bustein richtig herum in den Sockel zu setzen, sonst grillst du ihn und musst einen neuen holen 

Genauso werde ich das machen.
Das ist echt ein Versuch wert., danke guter Tip

Hoffe mein Bord geht dabei nicht kaputt, bei all den neuen Funktionen, haha


----------



## iGameKudan (13. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Wieviel Leistungszuwachs könnte man von einem i7 920 @ 3,6Ghz auf einen X5670 der z.B. auf 3,7GHz taktet ca. erwarten. Grafikkarte ist eine GTX Titan Black. Genau wie den Bloomi möchte ich den Westmere auch undervolten und übertakten. Für 3,7Ghz wird er wohl nicht viel V brauchen.



Mit dem i7 920 @4,3GHz hatte ich etwa 650 CB-Punkte, mit dem X5650 auf gleicher Taktrate schon etwa 980. 
Sofern alle zusätzlichen Threads genutzt werden können bei gleichen Taktraten also um die 50%. Ansonsten ist der genauso schnell...


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (13. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo

Eine Frage noch. Ich bestelle jetzt den neuen Bios-Ship wo das P6T6WS Revolution Bios sofort drauf gespielt wird.
Kann oder könnte denn das andere Bios evtl mein Board kaputt machen? 
Oder habe ich evtl einige Funktionen mehr, dafür andere wichtige weniger?
Spannende Sache jedenfalls

Gruß Friendly


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Sockel sind identisch, solange du den Chip richtig herum einbaust (wichtig  ) kann also nichts an der hardware kaputt gehen. Wenn das board mit dem BIOS auf dem anderen Chip nicht klar kommt, dann startet es einfach nicht mehr, bis du wieder den richtigen einbaust.
Ich wüsste keine BIOS-features, die nur das Pro aber nicht das Revolution hat, da solltest du also nichts verlieren.

Könnte höchstens sein, dass die zwei weißen PCI-X nicht angesprochen werden. Aber wer benutzt schon PCI-X...


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (14. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe noch was raus gefunden. Seltsamerweise.
Wenn man den Multi auf Auto läßt, bleibt die Funktion Turbo aktivieren da.
Ich habe nur grob getestet mit 3,5V. Multi bleibt nun stabiel bei 22 mal 200Bclk
Das soll mal einer alles verstehen. Multi also nix fixen bei dem Board s, sondern auf Auto lassen.

Denke das ist für den X5665 schon ordentlich.
Nun mal den X6575 testen, der ist gerade gekommen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (14. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ahhh jetzt verstehe ich dich, ich dachte bei dir fehlt nur die Option für den high-TDP Turbo. Dass man den Multi auf Auto lassen muss ist Standard bei Asus, ich dachte das hättest du gemacht und trotzdem Taktprobleme ohne den erweiterten Turbo, sorry 

Viel mehr als 4,4GHz wirst du mit keinem der Westmere stabil schaffen, egal ob du nun den X5650 oder den X5675 benutzt. 
Der höhere Multi hilft dir nur das BCLK-Limit etwas aus der Gleichung zu nehmen, aber irgendwo zwischen 4,4-4,6GHz wirst du trotzdem über die 1,4V gehen. Viel mehr als das würde ich auch unter Wasser nicht geben um zu schnelle Abnutzung zu vermeiden.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (14. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich bin am testen. 
Du hast wohl leider wieder recht. 
4,8g waren drin, aber ich musste 1,45 v geben.. Das ist mir auch zu viel.
Leider habe ich noch nicht viel zeit gehabt alles in ruhe zu testen, da ich 4 Pins vom mainboard krumm gemacht habe. 
Also sowas blödes, anstatt ich die kiste hin lege, mache ich es im eingebauten stehenden Zustand.
Kann nur jedem empfehlen CPUs im liegen einzubauen. . Etwas vertuscht beim Bügel runter drücken und schon hat man ein riesen problem. Ich habe aber die Pins wieder gerade gebogen und gott sei dank, mainboard lebt noch
Na, wird mir eine Lehre sein, jedenfalls sind 4,5 g mit humanen Spannungen gut drin, 

Aber das wäre wohl nun mit der x5650 genauso drin gewesen da nun der Multi fix ging.
4400 MHz waren ja auch problemlos möglich. 
Wochen nach dem problem gesucht und gelesen und 1 std vor der neuen CPU die lösung gefunden dank euch
Na, jedenfalls steht nun der x5660 mit Kühler zum verkauf. 
Echt irre, man freut sich auf den neuen prozzesor und verbeugt sich die Pins am Board.
Dachte echt, wie blöd kann man sein. War echt froh das nun alles wieder läuft. 
Ich berichte mal was der 5675 nun am ende packt. Danke Apfelkuchen, dein tip hat schnell geholfen 

Gruß friendly


----------



## PiEpS (15. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hello Boys, schon jemand zufällig GTA5 auf der "alten" Möhre probiert, mangels Auslandssemester hab ich meinen geliebten Xeon nicht zur Verfügung, würde mich aber stark interessieren wie sich die 6 Kerne so anstellen.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (15. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe ne asus 290  in der alten kiste und kann nur sagen, alles läuft super damit. 
Bei über 4400 MHz  ist das ding genauso schnell wie aktuelle Rechner die mit originalen Takt laufen.
Single core leistung ist sehr gut mit dem xeon und  sobald mehr herzen gefordert sind, geht das eh super ab. 
Ist mein erster rechner der nach 5 jahren immer noch mit aktuellen Systemen mithalten kann.
Natürlich erkauft man sich diese Leistung mit einem etwas höheren Stromverbrauch .
Die  80 euro für den Prozessor waren eine super Investition , alleine schon vom bastelspass

Ich kann jedenfalls alles auf max spielen 

Gruß friendly


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (15. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hast recht @Apfelkuchen
Viel mehr macht der 5575 leider auch nicht. Aber ich kann nicht klagen, wenigstens hat er mehr Multis zur Verfügung, was das ganze etwas einfachr macht.
Weiß nicht genau was ich noch an Spannung geben darf. Ich denke ich bin da schon weit genug gegangen oder?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

4500MHz bei 1,32V wäre stabil schon ziemlich gut. Ich höre für den Alltag auch bei ~1,35V auf, wobei mit Wasser auch 1,4V nicht zu viel schaden sollten. Einige geben sogar mehr als 1,45V, aber da muss man dann davon ausgehen durch Abnutzung bald mehr geben zu müssen.

Wenn die Kerne am Maximum sind solltest du noch den Uncore austesten. Der ist bei dir mit ~3100MHz ziemlich niedrig.
 3500-4000 sind alltagstauglich bei den meisten drin und geben nochmal etwas mehr Performance sobald die Aufgaben speicherintensiv sind.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (15. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe ich versucht. Sobald ich etwas am Uncore rum spiele ist er nicht mehr stabiel.
Gibt es da eine Lösung für?

1,45 V habe ich getestet- 5000Mhz liefen dann, aber trotz corsair 110i wurde due Cpu 80 grad. denke mal dafür ist die nicht ausgelegt

Denke auch nicht das mir 500Mhz das Risiko und den Stromverbrauch wert sind.
War halt mal schön anzusehen


----------



## Neon1 (15. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

jemand eine Idee wo ich einen Intel Xeon X5650 billigst herbekomme, lohnt sich der Tausch gegen einen i-920?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Völlig stabile 5GHz bei 1,45V wären phänomenal gut 
Wenn du unter längerer Vollast nicht über 90°C auf den Kernen kommst ist die Welt in Ordnung. Im Grunde reichen aber auch ~4GHz schon aus, und sobald du bei 4,5 bist kriegt dich nichts mehr klein.

Der Uncore hängt an der QPI/DRAM core voltage (so müsste die bei deinem board heißen). Für 3,6GHz sind 1,35Vqpi nicht unüblich, für 4GHz können es schon 1,4 oder 1,45V werden. Mit einer 110i ist das in Ordnung.




> jemand eine Idee wo ich einen Intel Xeon X5650 billigst herbekomme, lohnt sich der Tausch gegen einen i-920?


Auf ebay sind seit Ende 2013 immer wieder welche aus Serverfarmauflösungen, vor allem die aus Amerika waren extrem billig. 
Der Wechsel lohnt sich nur, wenn du mit den zusätzlichen zwei Kernen was anfangen kannst, bzw. das zusätzliche Taktpotential ausnutzen kannst, also genug Kühlung hast.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (16. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe noch meinen 5650 übrig. Der Tausch vom 920 Ger zum xeon war der Hammer. Etwas besseren kannst du dem alten Board kaum geben, es sei den du willst den 1000 euro teuren core7 990 x
Aber nichts anderes ist ja der xeon im grunde.
4400 lief er ohne Probleme mit 1,35v.
Habe hier nen sreen gepostet 1 Seite vorher. 
Aber du musst ihn Takten , denn original wäre es kein großer Vorteil.


----------



## Thaurial (16. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Neon1 schrieb:


> jemand eine Idee wo ich einen Intel Xeon X5650 billigst herbekomme, lohnt sich der Tausch gegen einen i-920?


Bei ebay gibts noch einige, allerdings teurer als früher. Ich benutz den 920, reicht eigentlich schon ohne oc für das meiste würde ich behaupten. Wenn meine wakü teile da sind wird er aber mal dauerhaft übertaktet


----------



## Joker_54 (16. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Apfel: War über 1.4V nicht ungesund für den QPI? Ich will demnächst nochmal weiter, bin momentan bei 190BCLK, 22er Multi @1.36V VCore und 1.35V QPI mit 3200er Uncore


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Laut Specsheet sollte zwischen 1,4-1,5Vqpi die Grenze für 32nm sein. Hab aber noch von keinem einzigen Westmere gehört, der durch zu hohe Vqpi gestorben ist, und viele geben wegen XMP automatisch 1,65Vqpi...


----------



## Joker_54 (16. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab immer gelesen, man soll damit vorsichtig sein, weil der IMC da dranhängt. Bislang kam ich deswegen auch nicht höher als 195BCLK, wenn ich aber bis 1.5V geben kann, sollten die 200 ja schon drin sein


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, das ist der IMC. Dass alles glatt läuft kann man nie garantieren, aber mir ist wie gesagt kein einziger Fall bekannt, bei dem ein Westmere dadurch gestorben ist. Vielleicht beschleunigst du damit die Abnutzung des IMC ein wenig und brauchst irgendwann mehr Spannung.

Also 1,5Vqpi nur für 200MHz BCLK wären harter Overkill  Sicher, dass dich da nichts anderes bremst? Ich hab auch ein Rex II, das braucht für 220MHz BCLK 1,28Vqpi.  1,5Vqpi musste ich nur geben um zusätzlich dazu auf 4,2GHz Uncore zu kommen.
Mit 1,45Vqpi waren bei allen drei meiner boards und allen CPUs die ich hatte 4GHz Uncore und 220BCLK+ drin, bei den meisten hat 1,4Vqpi gereicht.


----------



## Joker_54 (16. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab das Verhalten, dass bei 200 BCLK das Board nicht postet und ich einen kompletten CMOS Reset durchführen muss. Mir wäre kein Grund, ausser überlasteter QPI bekannt, aber vielleicht weißt du da mehr?
--> CPU ist es ja dann nicht, weil dann würde das Board zumindest posten


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich musste noch nie wegen zu hohem BCLK einen harten reset durchführen. Sicher, dass nicht einfach dein RAM zu hoch geht? Wenn das der Fall ist postet garnichts, und da musste ich schon häufiger mehrmals reseten.


----------



## MR. Wayne (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi, sagt mal wie kann ich erkennen, ob der x5650 in GTA V kein Flaschenhals ist? Ich sehe nur das er ingame bei 60% läuft, aber ist das ein Indikator?


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

GTA V nutzt 6 Kerne und ist GPU lastig:
GTA 5 PC: Benchmarks von 25 Radeon- und Geforce-Grafikkarten plus Skalierung von 1 bis 6 CPU-Kernen
Für den CPU Benchmark ist der 5820k auf 2,5GHz runter getaktet worden damit man überhaupt was sieht. -> ein x5650 mit deutlich mehr Takt sollte keine Probleme haben.


----------



## zinki (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Guten Morgen,

ich wollte nun keine 428 Seiten durchlesen und stell deshalb einfach jetzt mal die Frage:
Die meisten schwärmen ja - bzw. setzen auf - den x5650. Mein Kollege hat nun aber einen i7 920 @ Stock und ich bin der Meinung, dass er übertaktet für alle derzeitigen Games ausreichend ist. Irre ich?! 

Dazu muss man wissen, dass er fast ausschließlich Singleplayer Spiele spielt (da aber auch alles was so auf dem Markt ist). 

Zur Zeit ist er am überlegen sich komplett einen neuen PC zu kaufen oder seinen jetzigen aufzurüsten:
- i7 920
- Asus Rampage Gene II
- 6 GB DDR3 1066 MHz
- GTX 280 (das die ausgedient hat, ist klar)

Ich denke einen Upgrade auf insgesamt 12 GB (und den Takt Richtung 1333 MHZ oder 1600 MHz zu ziehen),( eine kleine SSD,) eine Grafikkarte à la AMD 280 (X) und die CPU mit einem vernünftigen Kühler die Sporen geben, sollte doch ausreichen (ca. Investition auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt: 300€ (samt SSD))?


----------



## Thaurial (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



zinki schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich wollte nun keine 428 Seiten durchlesen und stell deshalb einfach jetzt mal die Frage:
> Die meisten schwärmen ja - bzw. setzen auf - den x5650. Mein Kollege hat nun aber einen i7 920 @ Stock und ich bin der Meinung, dass er übertaktet für alle derzeitigen Games ausreichend ist. Irre ich?!
> ...




Denk ich auch, ob da Singe- oder Multiplayer so eine große Rolle spielt bei der Wahl der CPU, weiss ich nicht. Denke da kommt es wohl eher auf das Spiel an. Aber wenn Du den 920er übertakten willst solltest Du vielleicht in die Rechnung noch einen CPU Kühler einbeziehen, falls dieser noch nicht bzw. nur als boxed o.ä vorhanden ist. Ggf noch das Netzteil prüfen, wenn das so alt ist wie der Rest der Mannschaft, dann sollte beim Umstieg auf eine neue GPU gecheckt werden ob es tauglich ist. Idr brauchen die 280(x) 2x6PIN oder 2x8PIN o.ä

Mir hat man hier vor einiger Zeit vom RAM upgrade abgeraten, ich bin eigentlich auch froh, dass ich darauf hgehört habe. Mehr als 6GB werden selten benötigt. Vorallem musst du auch erstmal den triple channel finden der passt etc - ist ja eher selten mittlerweile. Die Erhöhung des RAM Takts wird hier auch meist als "nicht spürbar" angegeben. Ich persönlich kann zwischen 1333 und 1600 auch keinen wirklichen Unterschied feststellen, allerdings habe ich es auch nicht mit Tools gemessen. 
Aber da werden die Pros sicherlich noch ausführlicher Antwort geben. 

Der i7 920 finde ich ist ne klasse CPU


----------



## zinki (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Danke schon mal für eine erste Einschätzung .


> Aber wenn Du den 920er übertakten willst solltest Du vielleicht in die Rechnung noch einen CPU Kühler einbeziehen, falls dieser noch nicht bzw. nur als boxed o.ä vorhanden ist.


Der ist in Form eines Macho 02 Rev. A vorhanden (bekommt er von mir, wenn ich ihn - richtigerweise durch eure Argumente - von überzeugen kann den PC aufzurüsten).



> Mir hat man hier vor einiger Zeit vom RAM upgrade abgeraten


Also ich muss sagen, dass die Zeiten wo noch 8 GB (sind ja schon 2 mehr) bald bzw. so langsam zu Ende gehen. Wurde ja auch schon in der PCGH mal erörtert. Daher sind 12 GB sicherlich nicht verkehrt.



> Vorallem musst du auch erstmal den triple channel finden der passt etc


RAM ist RAM, oder nicht? Hier im Marktplatz werden teils RAM von Sockel 1366 Auflösungen verkauft. Außerdem reicht es auch, wenn ich 3x2 GB DDR3 RAM mit einigermaßen den selben Spezifikationen hole. Müssen halt letztendlich gemeinsam den gleichen Takt mitmachen bei gleicher Volt Zahl (und Timings). Das würde ich schon hin bekommen 



> Die Erhöhung des RAM Takts wird hier auch meist als "nicht spürbar" angegeben.


Wird im "RAM Mythen Thread" genauer erläutert. Wahrlich wird er es nicht merken, aber wenn es geht, würde ich den RAM halt noch optimieren (wenn ich dann eh schon dabei bin).

Ach ja der Stromverbrauch des Gesamtsystems kann vernachlässigt werden. Das hat ihn noch nie gestört und wird ihn auch nie.


----------



## Thaurial (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



zinki schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für eine erste Einschätzung .
> 
> Also ich muss sagen, dass die Zeiten wo noch 8 GB (sind ja schon 2 mehr) bald bzw. so langsam zu Ende gehen. Wurde ja auch schon in der PCGH mal erörtert. Daher sind 12 GB sicherlich nicht verkehrt.
> 
> ...



ich wollte es nur erwähnt haben, das sind eigentlich die Aussagen, die ich auch erhalten haben. Mit dem Triple channel meinte ich hauptsächlich, dass es im Markplatz selten 3 Module angeboten bekommst.
Wär ja klasse wenns klappt.


----------



## zinki (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die drei Module würde ich schon auftreiben. 

Eher stellt sich halt noch die Frage macht es Sinn in die alte Plattform Zeit (Tuning) und Geld (GPU und RAM) zu stecken. 
Ich bin wie gesagt der Ansicht ja, aber er nicht wirklich . 
Ich sehe halt die Sprünge von Sandy Bridge zu Haswell (Refresh). Da hält ein i7 2600k noch locker mit. Ist halt fraglich wie der Sprung von Sockel 1366 zu 1156 (bzw. waren die net ziemlich zeitgleich?!) zu Sandy zu Haswell ist. Ich denke eben, dass wenn er ihn Richtung 3,6 und mehr treibt, es ausreicht. Dazu einigermaßen Potente GPU und es sollte vor allem für seinen Anspruch (siehe auch Monitor unten) reichen. 
Vor allem weil es eher bei ihm in Richtung: "Alle Regler nach rechts schieben" geht und er ja dann eig. fast immer im GPU Limit laufen sollte. Nur falls der i7 920 nicht mal genügend MinimumFPS liefern kann, ist es auch nicht sinnvoll  

Ach ja vllt. noch zu erwähnen: Er besitzt "nur" 22" mit 1680 auf 1050.


----------



## Aslinger (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Denk ich auch, ob da Singe- oder Multiplayer so eine große Rolle spielt bei der Wahl der CPU, weiss ich nicht. Denke da kommt es wohl eher auf das Spiel an. Aber wenn Du den 920er übertakten willst solltest Du vielleicht in die Rechnung noch einen CPU Kühler einbeziehen, falls dieser noch nicht bzw. nur als boxed o.ä vorhanden ist. Ggf noch das Netzteil prüfen, wenn das so alt ist wie der Rest der Mannschaft, dann sollte beim Umstieg auf eine neue GPU gecheckt werden ob es tauglich ist. Idr brauchen die 280(x) 2x6PIN oder 2x8PIN o.ä
> 
> Mir hat man hier vor einiger Zeit vom RAM upgrade abgeraten, ich bin eigentlich auch froh, dass ich darauf hgehört habe. Mehr als 6GB werden selten benötigt. Vorallem musst du auch erstmal den triple channel finden der passt etc - ist ja eher selten mittlerweile. Die Erhöhung des RAM Takts wird hier auch meist als "nicht spürbar" angegeben. Ich persönlich kann zwischen 1333 und 1600 auch keinen wirklichen Unterschied feststellen, allerdings habe ich es auch nicht mit Tools gemessen.
> Aber da werden die Pros sicherlich noch ausführlicher Antwort geben.
> ...



Bis 2011 hatte ich noch 6GB und bin dann auf 12 GB umgestiegen. War zu dieser Zeit sehr günstig, ich glaub nicht mal 100€ hab ich bezahlt. Allerdings gehen die GSkill Riegel nur bis 1700 MHz, dann ists sense mit CL9/9/9. In der heutigen Zeit sind 12GB schon sinnvoll. GTA V läuft echt 1A mit Ultra Details. Der 920er hats schon noch drauf. 

Noch ne Frage: Habe hier jetzt den X5670. Gehen die besser als die X5650er? 3.6GHz wie mit dem 920er möchte ich fahren. Der 920er braucht dafür 1.12V VCore. Der Xeon müsste das ja mit weniger VCore schaffen, oder?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Aslinger: Die Westmere sind alle gleich bis auf den unterschiedlich hohen Multiplikator. Du kannst also bei jedem Modell gute oder schlechte bekommen. 3,6Ghz schafft aber jeder noch so krüppelige Westmere lockerst.
Ob du bei so niedrigem Takt weniger Spannung brauchst ist glückssache, aber bei den geringen Spannungen auch ziemlich egal. Der Xeon wird warscheinlich etwas kühler dabei bleiben, unabhängig davon ob er etwas mehr oder weniger Vcore nimmt.

Was die Westmere wirklich von den Bloomfields abhebt ist eher die Übertaktbarkeit nach oben hin, da sind einfach am Ende nochmal ein paar hundert MHz mehr drin wo der Bloomfield in die Mauer rennt.




@zinki: Ich habe testweise auch mal nur 6GB verbaut, und getestet ob ich dadurch irgendwelche Nachteile spüre.
Ergebnis ist, nein, selbst parallel Guild Wars 1 und 2, War Thunder, Musikplayer, Thunderbird, Steam und Browser mit 1080p Material lasten das nicht aus. Nur 6GB zu verwenden hat für mich sogar Vorteile durch den nun höheren Takt gebracht.
Also lieber erst mal ausprobieren ob das überhaupt benötigt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was du im Kopf behalten solltest ist, dass mehr Riegel auch den IMC stärker belasten. Wenn du also ohnehin nur schwache RAMs hattest ist es fraglich, ob dann noch OC drin ist ohne hart mit der Spannung zu knüppeln.

Auch eine wichtige Frage wäre, ob der i7 920 deines Freundes ein C0 oder ein D0 ist. Die D0 lassen sich wesentlich besser übertakten. Bei den C0 ist meist schon bei ~3,6GHz schluss, während die D0 mit starker Luftkühlung idr. die 4GHz locker knacken.
In einen C0 würde ich nicht mehr so viel investieren.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> @Aslinger: Die Westmere sind alle gleich bis auf den unterschiedlich hohen Multiplikator. Du kannst also bei jedem Modell gute oder schlechte bekommen. 3,6Ghz schafft aber jeder noch so krüppelige Westmere lockerst.
> Ob du bei so niedrigem Takt weniger Spannung brauchst ist glückssache, aber bei den geringen Spannungen auch ziemlich egal. Der Xeon wird warscheinlich etwas kühler dabei bleiben, unabhängig davon ob er etwas mehr oder weniger Vcore nimmt.
> 
> Was die Westmere wirklich von den Bloomfields abhebt ist eher die Übertaktbarkeit nach oben hin, da sind einfach am Ende nochmal ein paar hundert MHz mehr drin wo der Bloomfield in die Mauer rennt.
> ...



Spiel mal ein modernes Spiel wie GTA 5 oder BF4 und habe dabei im Hintergrund noch den Browser offen, schon biste mit 6GB angeschissen. GTA 5 frisst alleine schon 2,8GB, da bleibt neben dem OS und den Programmen fast nix mehr übrig.


----------



## Thaurial (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Spiel mal ein modernes Spiel wie GTA 5 oder BF4 und habe dabei im Hintergrund noch den Browser offen, schon biste mit 6GB angeschissen. GTA 5 frisst alleine schon 2,8GB, da bleibt neben dem OS und den Programmen fast nix mehr übrig.



quark. Bf4 is garkein problem mit 6gb.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Spiel mal ein modernes Spiel wie GTA 5 oder BF4 und habe dabei im  Hintergrund noch den Browser offen, schon biste mit 6GB angeschissen.  GTA 5 frisst alleine schon 2,8GB, da bleibt neben dem OS und den  Programmen fast nix mehr übrig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann rechne mal aus, die Spiele die bei mir offen waren brauchten auch mehr als 3GB, und dabei hat noch ein browser über 600mb gefressen. 

@Friendly: außerhalb des Marktplatzes ist kein Handel erlaubt, ich empfehle dir das zu editieren sonst werden die mods böse.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Brauch ich nicht ausrechen - siehst ja was im Hintergrund läuft... Chrome mit 3 Tabs, Steam, dazu dann noch Origin. Fraps nimmt btw nicht auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aslinger (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

12 GB sind halt zukunftssicherer. Damals im Jahre 2011 wars halt übertrieben, aber ich wollte mehr haben.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> 12 GB sind halt zukunftssicherer. Damals im Jahre 2011 wars halt übertrieben, aber ich wollte mehr haben.



Damals hatte ich mal für 16GB RAM nur 60€ bezahlt.... War schon lustig als ich ein Kit für ein Upgrade verkaufen musste und dabei für ein 2 Jahre altes Kit was mal nur 29,90€ gekostet hat 60€ rausbekommen habe.


----------



## Fatal Justice (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage: Habe hier jetzt den X5670. Gehen die besser als die X5650er? 3.6GHz wie mit dem 920er möchte ich fahren. Der 920er braucht dafür 1.12V VCore. Der Xeon müsste das ja mit weniger VCore schaffen, oder?



Das dachte ich auch. Allerdings wurde ich eines besseren belehrt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatten wir beide ja den i7 920 mit derselben Batch. Durch die dynamische Vid ist es schwer einen Ausgangspunkt zu finden. Imho lag der i7 zwischen 1,17 und 1,22V. Mit BCLK 150, Turbo und SMT lief die CPU bei mir jahrelang mit 1,10V im Bios, etwa 1,08 lt. Software da LLC off. Also maximal 21x150 mit allen Kernen. Ein ordentlicher Wert, wie ich finde. Mein X5650 (gebraucht) läuft prinzipiell genauso, also Turbo, SMT mit BCLK 150Mhz. Der Turbo geht aber beim X5650 22x150 auf allen Kernen. Vid ist 1,175Volt. Momentan braucht er 1,1375V (Bios) für die genannten Werte. Das finde ich eher schlecht. Ich musste sogar mehrfach nachjustieren, da immer wieder Abstürze kamen. Der Verbrauch sinkt allerdings so, trotz mehr Kerne, auch ein wenig. Eine geringere VCore halte ich für nicht sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Aslinger (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich könnte noch auf 3x 8GB aufrüsten, der Bloomi unterstützt max. 24 GB RAM. Der Xeon X5670 6 Kerner kann max. 288 GB verwalten. Den habe ich seit heute hier, aber noch nicht eingebaut.



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Das dachte ich auch. Allerdings wurde ich  eines besseren belehrt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatten wir beide ja  den i7 920 mit derselben Batch. Durch die dynamische Vid ist es schwer  einen Ausgangspunkt zu finden. Imho lag der i7 zwischen 1,17 und 1,22V.  Mit BCLK 150, Turbo und SMT lief die CPU bei mir jahrelang mit 1,10V im  Bios, etwa 1,08 lt. Software da LLC off. Also maximal 21x150 mit allen  Kernen. Ein ordentlicher Wert, wie ich finde. Mein X5650 (gebraucht)  läuft prinzipiell genauso, also Turbo, SMT mit BCLK 150Mhz. Der Turbo  geht aber beim X5650 22x150 auf allen Kernen. Vid ist 1,175Volt.  Momentan braucht er 1,1375V (Bios) für die genannten Werte. Das finde  ich eher schlecht. Ich musste sogar mehrfach nachjustieren, da immer  wieder Abstürze kamen. Der Verbrauch sinkt allerdings so, trotz mehr  Kerne, auch ein wenig. Eine geringere VCore halte ich für nicht sehr  wahrscheinlich.



Der X5670 wird ja wohl besser selektiert sein. Der hat ja standardmäßig 2.93GHz ohne Turbo. LinX ist bei mir der Stabilitätstest Nr. 1. Läuft der einige Stunden stabil, habe ich nie Abstürze im Alltag.


----------



## Fatal Justice (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wo bist du denn jetzt mit Baseclock und VCore?


----------



## Aslinger (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

170x21, VCore 1,12V unter Last (im Bios 1,18 eingestellt).


----------



## Fatal Justice (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ach, die 1,12V sind unter VDrop...
Gut meine 1,1375V sind dann mit Software ausgelesen etwa 1,08V

Prime95 ging übrigens auch mit 1,10V im Bios, allerdings reale Anwendungen kaum.

Dann liegst du ja schon etwas über der Spannung des i7...


----------



## Aslinger (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dieser Wert ist auch vom 920er. Den X5670 habe ich noch nicht getestet, weil ich heute den ganzen Tag mit GTA V beschäftigt war.


----------



## Fatal Justice (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

OK, jetzt fällt der Groschen...
Poste mal, wenn der Xeon werkelt, das würde mich mal interessieren, wie die Spannungen dort sind...


----------



## Aslinger (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sowie beim 920er, wird es auch hier wieder einige Tage dauern, bis ich die optimalen Settings gefunden habe.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also kommt, bei 1,1xV ist es doch wirklich egal ob es ein mV mehr oder weniger ist, da sind ja schon die SChwankungen der VIDs höher 



> Brauch ich nicht ausrechen - siehst ja was im Hintergrund läuft...  Chrome mit 3 Tabs, Steam, dazu dann noch Origin. Fraps nimmt btw nicht  auf.


Wenn der RAM da ist, dann belegt Windows auch gern etwas verschwenderischer, heißt aber nicht, dass es mit weniger nicht genauso schnell ginge. War bei mir auch so als ich von 12 runter bin, mit 12 wurde mehr belegt.
 Kannst ja mal probieren ob du bei 6GB Probleme hättest (btw., keine Ahnung wie viel Chrome bei dir zieht, aber das muss ja immens sein).

Habe jetzt seit einem halben Jahr nur 6GB verbaut und hatte keinerlei einbußen, und kann dadurch auch schön bei 2100C7 spielen was mit Vollbestückung eher fast unmöglich ist.

Man sollte das auch nicht falsch verstehen, natürlich sind 12GB zukunftssicherer, ich sage nur es ist sinnvoll erst zu testen ob man es braucht, und nicht sofort zu kaufen.


----------



## PiEpS (18. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mich würde interessieren inwieweit du einen Sprung bemerkst bei GTA V beim Wechsel vom 920er zum Xeon bei gleichen Takt. (vllt 3,6Ghz)


----------



## Aslinger (18. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

GTA V ist GPU limitiert. Die CPU spielt da weniger eine Rolle. Mein Plan war eh schon eine Titan X rein zu kaufen. Aber dann wurde es schlussendlich nichts, weil die Wunschkarte nicht lieferbar war. Die Titan Black ist auch noch immer sehr schnell und lässt sich gut übertakten (für 1170MHz GPU Takt z.B. nur 1,06V GPU Spannung). Jetzt warte ich auf die 980 Ti. Xeon X5670 + 980 Ti, hui das wird ein gutes Team. S1366 rulez noch immer und die neuen Infrastrukturen können mich!


----------



## Thaurial (19. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hey Leute,

ohne nochmal alles nachzuschlagen, ich weiss nicht mehr genau auf welcher Seite was steht.

Ich würde gern den i7 920 dauerhaft auf 4Ghz laufen lassen.

Wenn ich den vCore Wert auf Auto stelle, kommt 1,4 dabei raus. Glaub das ist keine gute Idee 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Mutli steht auf 20, hab einfach den BLK auf 200 gestellt und Speed Step ausgeschaltet. Welche Auto Werte soll ich noch korrigieren?

Ist ein Asus P6T Board.


Noch ein paar Tage unter einer Alpenföhn K2, ende der Woche unter Wakü.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Stell die Vcore manuell ein, irgendwo um 1,2-1,35V sollten die 4GHz stabil werden. Vqpi solltest du auch fixen, wenn du die erst auf 1,3V stellst und dann langsam runtergehst reicht das in der Regel für den BCLK. Mit Pech musst du auf ~1,35V hoch.
Eventuell noch den RAM auf 1,65V festsetzen (oder weniger wenn er stabil bleibt). Der Rest wird von den Asus-boards kaum verändert.


----------



## Thaurial (19. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also etwa so?

Welcher Ram Voltage wert ist das genau? gibt ja einige..


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, sieht gut aus, musst dann natürlich noch mit Stresstests ausprobieren ob es stabil ist.

Beim RAM musst du nur die DRAM bus voltage ändern. Der Rest ist für 1600C9 irrelevant.


----------



## Thaurial (19. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

super, mach ich direkt.

Welche Temperaturen sind unter Luft/Wasser okay für diese Einstellungen?

Ich würde mit prime95 testen wollen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Prime ist in Ordnung. Etwa maximal 80°C auf den Kernen wäre in Ordnung, wenns mehr als das wird kann es im Sommer böse warm werden.


----------



## Aslinger (20. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

LinX ist ein super Stabilitätstest und lastet noch mehr aus als Prime.


----------



## Joker_54 (20. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> LinX ist ein super Stabilitätstest und lastet noch mehr aus als Prime.


Beide sind aber wenig aussagekräftig, ich hab eine Konfig, die ist seit 3 Monaten nicht abgestürzt, produziert keine Fehler, schafft aber keine 5 min in Prime. Genauso hab ich eine, die lief wunderbar unter Prime, in CS:GO war dann aber ziemlich schnell sense 

Zum schnellen Testen aber sicherlich beide gut geeignet


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Klar muss man die finalen settings im Alltag testen, aber nach jeder kleinen Spannungsveränderung einen Tag zu arbeiten/zocken ohne auch nur Indizien auf Stabilität zu haben ist nicht so der Bringer 

Ich lasse auch gerne parallel zu prime/linx die Grafikkarte unter Furmark laufen um zu sehen ob die Stabilität auch bei voller Wärmeabgabe des Systems gegeben ist.


----------



## Aslinger (21. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Grade am testen.

3840MHz (160x24) hat er zumindest mal einen Run Linx mit 1.10V unter Last geschafft. 75,3 GFlops. Der i7 920er hatte mit ca. 3,6GHz um die 47 GFlops. Temperaturen bei allen Kernen ca. 55-60°. Wlp ist die Gelid Extreme. Windows Leerlauf Temps. ca. 30°~ herum. Kühler ist der Megahalems. Im Jahre 2009 als seinerzeit besten S1366 Kühler gekauft. 

VCore im Bios: 1,181V, QPi Spannung im Bios 1,235V, Uncore Takt 3360MHz, RAM Takt: 1600MHz Cl9/8/8/20/T1

Weil es mich interessiert hat: Der Stromverbrauch ist mit dem Xeon im Windows Leerlauf ca. 7-8 W höher als mit dem 920er. Gleicher Takt und Spannungswerte im Bios wie mit der alten CPU. Mit 22 nm wäre der Stromverbrauch wahrscheinlich nahezu gleich. Nicht zu vergessen. Zwar 7W mehr Verbrauch, dafür 2 Kerne mehr.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (21. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sind natürlich nicht alle gleich, du wirst sicher einige mit geringerer und höherer Leistungsaufnahme bei gleicher Spannung finden.
Wieso nur so wenig Takt, gar keine Lust mal die Grenzen zu testen?  

Bei LinX war bei mir der score ohne HT besser...


----------



## Aslinger (21. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ne, ich will keine allzuhohe Spannungen fahren. Dann hält auch alles länger. Durch den Westmere werde ich sicher noch mind. 3 Jahre auf X58 bleiben. 
Unvolting + overclocking habe ich schon beim i7 920 gemacht. 

HT lasse ich an. War beim 920er auch immer in Betrieb.


----------



## nimbo123 (21. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin auch von der Idee X58 +Xeon X5670 begeistert, allerdings bekommt man die Hardware ja nicht mehr so einfach und wenn dann lohnt sich das bei den Preisen irgendwie nicht mehr.


----------



## Knogle (21. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was erhoffst du dir beim X5670 denn fuer Vorteile gegenueber dem X5650?


----------



## Aslinger (21. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich scheine echt einen guten Xeon erwischt zu haben. Für knappe 3,9GHz werden nur 1,13V VCore benötigt!


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (22. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Aslinger
Ja das ist ein Hammer Wert.
Ich habe 4 Jahre lang höhere Spannungen gefahren bei dem Core 7 920,  und auch   bei allen Cpus immer mehr V gegeben. Mir ist noch nie etwas deswegen kaputt gegangen.
Selbst mein P3 1000Mhz Slot 1 läuft noch nach 13 Jahren wie eine 1 mit 1200Mhz 
Bei deiner Cpu würde ich gerne mal die Grenze ausloten
Bin auch gerade am testen, so richtig schlechte xeons gibts scheinbar nicht.


----------



## Knogle (22. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist halt ne top CPU  Was anderes kann man nicht sagen


----------



## Aslinger (22. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit 1,6V CPU PLL (Standard ist 1,8V) Spannung gehen sogar noch weniger VCore, muss ich aber erst ausloten.


----------



## Knogle (22. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was passiert wenn man die PLL Spannung hochschraubt?

Laut Spezifikationen kann meiner max. 3,3V


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (22. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo,

der Thread ist echt klasse und interessant. Alles habe ich aber noch nicht gelesen, aber es juckt mich etwas in den Fingern und ich schaue immer mal wieder auf Ebay nach einem x5650.

Die scheinen preislich ja nach wie vor halbwegs attraktiv zu sein. Bei den Mainboards für Sockel 1366 kenne ich mich absolut nicht aus.

Ich weiß nur nicht, ob sich das für mich lohnen würde.
Die anspruchsvollsten Aufgaben, die mein Computer leisten muß, sind Spiele (aktuellste derzeit BF4 und DayZ)
Also wäre ich doch vermutlich eh zu 99% im GPU-Limit, richtig? Btw: Bei einer Auslastung lt GPU-Z von 90% rum bin ich da jetzt eigentlich schon, richtig?

Aber es reizt trotzdem 6 Kerne + HT, oder gar Dual-CPU 
Dazu die scheinbar doch recht günstigen Speicherpreise (oder vertue ich mich da?)

Also mal ganz doof gefragt, ohne jetzt eine konkrete Empfehlung für bestimmte Komponenten haben zu wollen:

Wenn ich so in etwa 300€ für ein neues (gebrauchtes) Mainboard, CPU und RAM ausgeben möchte:

-----
Alten i52500k o.ä+ OC , i54460 o.ä. , i7 (da wird es preislich sicher eng) oder den Versuch mit einem Sockel 1366-System?
----

Hört sich zunächst ja alles gut an und die scheinen wirklich recht übertaktungsfreundlich zu sein. Gegen etwas Fummelei habe ich auch nix, aber dann muß das Ding auch laufen.
Keine unerklärlichen Abstürze, kein Nachjustieren im Hochsommer, kein so la la stable, sondern egal bei was. Quasi Core Damage, Prime95, Memtest & Furmark gleichzeitig 7/24 bei vertretbaren Temperaturen 
Stromverbrauch ist bei meinem Nutzungsverhalten eher zweitrangig.

Da dann bei dem Sockel auch im Gegensatz zum 1150 auch Ende mit Aufrüsten wäre, sollte das dann auch die nächsten paar Jahre ausreichen, wenn man ggfs die GraKa tauscht.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Knogle (22. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Thread ist echt klasse und interessant. Alles habe ich aber noch nicht gelesen, aber es juckt mich etwas in den Fingern und ich schaue immer mal wieder auf Ebay nach einem x5650.
> 
> ...




Dual CPU ist i.d.R. guenstiger als Single-CPU Systeme 

Mein nettes Stueck


----------



## Joker_54 (22. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dual CPU lohnt sich fürs reine Spielen nicht. Sowas macht man entweder als Spaß oder zum Rendern/Produktiveinsatz.

Wenn du NUR Spielen willst, rate ich zu Xeon E3 oder Haswell/Sandy i5, aber nicht zum Xeon. Denn die 6 Kerne wollen auch was tun


----------



## Aslinger (22. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn man die PLL Spannung hochschraubt?
> 
> Laut Spezifikationen kann meiner max. 3,3V



Niedriger stellen soll sogar etwas weniger bzw. stabilere VCore bringen.


----------



## Joker_54 (22. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich muss auf 1.84 gehen, weil ich sonst Blue's bekomme.
Ist denk ich mal sehr abhängig von Chip


----------



## Joka1971 (22. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hi
intressiert habe ich diesen super beitrag gelesen, denke ich werde auch mal aufrüsten.
will mir das geld sparen was ein neuer rechner kostet.
habe bei ebay diese cpu gefunden. meint ihr das wäre was? 
4400 mhz klingt doch gut.


Intel Xeon X5650 - 2,66@4,40 GHz Six Core Prozessor +KÃ¼hler | eBay

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## iGameKudan (22. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Solltest das Ding eher mit Rückgabeoption von einem Händler kaufen. 

Intel Xeon X5650, 2,66 GHz Sockel 1366, 6 Kern Server CPU Prozessor SLBV3 | eBay

Hier teurer, aber mit Gewährleistung UND Rücknahmeoption:

Intel Xeon X5650 / 6x 2,66 GHz / SLBV3 Â Six-Core 6-Core 2.66 | eBay


----------



## Joka1971 (23. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

danke für den tip
schaut auch nett aus, mal sehen. da steht kann bei. dem käufer getestet werden.
wenns nicht so weit weg ist kann man drüber nachdenken.
4400 mhz sicher ist auch was feines.
ob die von dem händler auch so gut ist, weis man nicht.
die kann ich evtl für 70 euro erwerben, wenn keiner anderer sie mir weg schnappt.

gruss joka


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ohne Wasserkühlung oder sowas wie einer H100 mit schnellen Lüftern wirst du keine 4400MHz stabil kriegen, wenn du diese CPU kaufst. Und wenn du solche Kühlung hast, schaffst du mit nahezu jedem Westmere 4,4GHz bei ähnlicher Spannung.
Das liegt im Durchschnitt, bestenfalls im oberen.


----------



## Thaurial (23. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joka1971 schrieb:


> hi
> intressiert habe ich diesen super beitrag gelesen, denke ich werde auch mal aufrüsten.
> will mir das geld sparen was ein neuer rechner kostet.
> habe bei ebay diese cpu gefunden. meint ihr das wäre was?
> ...



dieses Angebot ist von einem Forenteilnehmer - nur als info
man bekommt daher sicher details, falls benötigt.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (23. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Knogle
Schon cool 
Hast Du nur an einem Kühlkörper Lüfter befestigt?




Joker_54 schrieb:


> Dual CPU lohnt sich fürs reine Spielen nicht. Sowas macht man entweder als Spaß oder zum Rendern/Produktiveinsatz.
> 
> Wenn du NUR Spielen willst, rate ich zu Xeon E3 oder Haswell/Sandy i5, aber nicht zum Xeon. Denn die 6 Kerne wollen auch was tun



Was heißt nur spielen. Aber für den Rest genügt auch deutlich weniger. Ein wenig Office und bei den paarmal im Jahr, in denen ich einige kleine Videos rendern lasse, ist es mir egal, ob das nun zehn Minuten mehr oder weniger dauert.

In einem der unzähligen GTA V-Threads schreibt jemand, daß die 12 Kerne (6+HT) seiner CPU allesamt recht gut ausgelastet wären, BF4 soll auch auf die Nutzung von mehr als 4 Kernen ausgelegt sein.
Bei künftigen Spielen (Divinity, DayZ) wird das sicher auch so sein.

Ist ja noch gar nicht soooo lange her, da genügte ein C2D und plötzlich waren zwei Kerne dann doch zu wenig.

Dachte halt, das wäre dann vielleicht etwas zukunftssicherer, wenn man künftig lediglich die Grafikkarte austauscht.
Wenn die Kerne dann zunächst nur bei 40% Auslastung rumdümpeln, wäre das ja auch nicht weiter tragisch.

Vor allem halt preislich interessant im Vergleich zu einem i5 4460, da ich ja eh alles neu bräuchte.
Wo läge denn der Vorteil eines Xeon E3? Die sind doch bei eigentlich gleicher Leistung eher teurer als ein Sockel 1366 System, oder?


----------



## Aslinger (23. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit dem neuen Dark Power Pro P10 komme ich im Idle auf ca. 102W (nur C3/C6 ist noch aus, weil sonst der Multi bei einer Kern Auslastung auf 25x steigt). Ein guter Wert für S1366, oder?

Das alte Straight Power E6 ging zwar noch, aber gestern unter Crysis 3 ging der PC alle 10 Min. aus. Mit der alten CPU war das nicht der Fall. Der 6 Kerner wird die 12V Leitung wohl mehr belasten und das 5 Jahre alte E6 wird das nicht mehr packen aufgrund von Altersschwäche.

Edit: Jep, Bf4 rennt bei mir jetzt spürbar schneller gegenüber dem i7 920er. Der 920er ging aber auch schon gut so zw. 60-120 Frames. Jetzt sind es zw. 80 und 180 fps in der Map Shanghai. Mit der 980 Ti werde ich noch mehr aus dieser Plattform rausholen.


----------



## Joker_54 (23. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @Knogle
> Schon cool
> Hast Du nur an einem Kühlkörper Lüfter befestigt?
> 
> ...



Ja sicher, du hast die 6 Kerne und die Kiste wird bestimmt noch ne Zeit halten. Was man aber auch nicht vergessen sollte ist einfach der schiere Aufwand, da du einen richtig starken Kühler brauchst, zudem frisst die Plattform richtig gut Strom 
Übertakten braucht auch ein bisschen Zeit und guten RAM, solange man über die 4GHz will (Und das will eben eigentlich jeder) und du hast dann trotzdem ne schlechtere Singlecore Performance wie Haswell, einfach weil die IPC vom X5650 zu niedrig ist.

Aber ich will dich damit auch nicht davon abraten, keineswegs. Sollten die oben gennanten Punkte für dich kein Problem darstellen, dann kann ich den X5650 wirklich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Fatal Justice (23. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Mit dem neuen Dark Power Pro P10 komme ich im Idle auf ca. 102W (nur C3/C6 ist noch aus, weil sonst der Multi bei einer Kern Auslastung auf 25x steigt). Ein guter Wert für S1366, oder?



Ohne die  HDD´s ginge es sicher dann auch unter 100W. Die ziehen erstaunlich viel Strom, wie ich bei meinem Wechsel auf SSD festgestellt habe. Der Wert an sich ist sehr gut. X99 liegt zwischen 50-80W je nach MB und Einstellungen...
Ich hoffe auch beim GPU Wechsel noch deutlich einzusparen. Mein Xeon verbraucht mit gleichem OC weniger als der i7. Sind aber nur 4-5W.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (24. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also keine Ahnung. 
Alles was ich spiele rennt mit dem Xeon wesentlich besser als mit demI7  920. 
Und das sind alles fast nur Games die nur einen Core nutzen,
Ich höre immer was von mehr Strom und so. Wo die 1366 Boards neu waren, hat da keiner von geredet,  aber nun wo es etwas günstigere Cpus gibt in sachen Stromverbrauch, jammern alle wir würden mit den alten Systemen ja ach so viel Strom verbraten.
Das sind aber auch die extremen, die mindestens 2 Grafikarten im Sli fahren. Da jammert keiner was das an Strom kostet.
Wo ich mein Board gekauft habe, waren 650 Watt als Netzteil schon Hammer. Heute sind 1000 Watt schon fast ein muss.
Warum ist das denn so?
Also können ja alle neuen ach so tollen Systeme ja nicht so Stromsparend sein

@ Joka
Ja die Cpu ist meine bei Ebay
Aber hier dürfen wir da nicht drüber schreiben.. Wusste ich vorher auch nicht.

Gruß Friendly


----------



## Malc0m (24. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wo ist den ein 1000Watt Netzteil ein muss? Oo

Jedes Aktuelle Single GPU System läuft mit 400-500Watt Netzteilen. und bei Dual GPU mit aktuellen Grafikkarten reichen auch 600-700Watt.

Da wo der 1366 halt wirklich Stromfressend im vergleich zu aktuellen Systemen ist, wenn der PC nur am rum Ideln ist.

Und selbst ein 1366 System mit zB einer GTX780 läuft ohne Probleme mit einem 450Watt Netzteil. Dieser "Watt-Hype" ist eh schon seit Jahren maßlos übertrieben.


----------



## Aslinger (24. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich komme mit meinem 1366er Sys sogar auf 90W Idle wenn alle Stromsparfeatures aktiviert sind.



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Ohne die  HDD´s ginge es sicher dann auch  unter 100W. Die ziehen erstaunlich viel Strom, wie ich bei meinem  Wechsel auf SSD festgestellt habe. Der Wert an sich ist sehr gut. X99  liegt zwischen 50-80W je nach MB und Einstellungen...
> Ich hoffe auch beim GPU Wechsel noch deutlich einzusparen. Mein Xeon  verbraucht mit gleichem OC weniger als der i7. Sind aber nur  4-5W.



Die neue Grafikkarte (Titan X, 980 Ti) wird in ähnlichen Verbrauchsregionen liegen wie die Titan Black, dafür 30-40% flotter.


----------



## Thaurial (24. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Ich komme mit meinem 1366er Sys sogar auf 90W Idle wenn alle Stromsparfeatures aktiviert sind.



Ich würde die Stromsparfunktionen ttrotz übertaktung gerne aktiviert lassen.

Ist das z.b SpeedStep beim 920er?

Im prinzip läuft mein Rechner auch manchmal zum Download oder einfach so - da wäre es unnötig mit 130W TPD zu laufen.

In den meisten Empfehlungen steht, dass man die Stromsparfunktionen abschalten sollte - um die Stabilität zu verbessern?


----------



## Aslinger (24. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Ich würde die Stromsparfunktionen ttrotz übertaktung gerne aktiviert lassen.
> 
> Ist das z.b SpeedStep beim 920er?
> 
> ...



Hast du ein Stromsparmessgerät, weil dann kannst schön mit den Einstellungen spielen. Nur C3/C6 muss ich aus lassen, weil sonst ein Kern mit dem 25er Multi im Turbo läuft, und dann gibts Bluescreens, weil die VCore ja nicht reicht. Sind dann genau 100W im Idle.


----------



## Thaurial (24. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Hast du ein Stromsparmessgerät, weil dann kannst schön mit den Einstellungen spielen. Nur C3/C6 muss ich aus lassen, weil sonst ein Kern mit dem 25er Multi im Turbo läuft, und dann gibts Bluescreens, weil die VCore ja nicht reicht. Sind dann genau 100W im Idle.



Ich hab ein Messgerät. (one Stromspar ). Liegt bei nem Kumpel.. malwieder typisch 

Nach welchen Einstellungen neben SpeedStep muss ich denn da schauen?


----------



## Aslinger (24. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Messgerät. (one Stromspar ). Liegt bei nem Kumpel.. malwieder typisch
> 
> Nach welchen Einstellungen neben SpeedStep muss ich denn da schauen?



Bei mir ist da alles Enabled außer C3/C6
104_2637-1.jpg Photo by DankestNuggets | Photobucket


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*


Sicher?
Hab's genau so bei gleichem Takt getestet und mein System hatte gut 10 Watt weniger im idle als noch zuvor mein alter i7 940.

Zumal der i7 920/940 noch auf eine TDP von 130 Watt und 45 nm beruhen, der Xeon allerdings auf 95 Watt und 32 nm kommt.

(Beim ocen wird diese natürlich jeweils nicht eingehalten. Die kleinere Fertigung sollte aber dennoch beim Verbrauch einen Vorteil mit sich bringen)

Oder verbraucht der i7 920 generell weniger als der 940? Kann ich mir nämlich ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen. O.o

Vielleicht liegt der Unterschied auch bei den Boards selbst. Soviel ich weiß schluckt der Chip der Boardpartner beim 1366er unterschiedlich viel.


----------



## Aslinger (24. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit den jetzigen 100W bin ich eh sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Thaurial (24. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Bei mir ist da alles Enabled außer C3/C6
> 104_2637-1.jpg Photo by DankestNuggets | Photobucket



ah die Bilder helfen, danke. Ich werd mal versuchen für den i7 920 auf ähnliche Werte zu kommen.


----------



## gbx21 (24. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo,

Danke für diesen Tehmen Blog... er hat mir sehr weitergeholfen. Deshalb wollte ich hier mal schreiben mit welchen Mainboard und welcher CPU es bei mir geklappt hat.

Hatte eine MSI x58 pro-E und einen I7 930. Nun habe ich mir für 99 € einen XEON X5650 gekauft. Und siehe da es läuft. Ich habe ihn über den FSB auf 174mhz übertacktet und er läuft nun nach langen Tests (Prime etc.) bei mir mit 3,6 GHZ.... laut Cinbench zwar nur 800 P aber immerhin im gegensatz zu vorher i7 930 @ 3,4 GHZ 480 P.

Ein echter Performanceschub 

Hoffe ich kann damit jemanden weiterhelfen der wegen dem Board genauso gezweifelt hat wie ich.

Grüße

GBX21


----------



## Fatal Justice (24. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Friendlyfire1968 schrieb:


> Also keine Ahnung.
> Alles was ich spiele rennt mit dem Xeon wesentlich besser als mit demI7  920.
> Und das sind alles fast nur Games die nur einen Core nutzen,
> Ich höre immer was von mehr Strom und so. Wo die 1366 Boards neu waren, hat da keiner von geredet,  aber nun wo es etwas günstigere Cpus gibt in sachen Stromverbrauch, jammern alle wir würden mit den alten Systemen ja ach so viel Strom verbraten.
> ...



Wie schon gesagt wurde, ist der Stromverbrauch im Idle recht groß. Nicht die Stromkosten sind das Problem, sondern die unnötige Abwärme und die möglicherweise damit einhergehende Geräuschkulisse.
1000W sind sicherlich kein Muss. Mit einer GPU reicht die Hälfte für alle Lebenslagen. Wer den Fokus, wie ich, auf Undervolting mit etwas OC legt, braucht erst recht nicht derartige Wattzahlen.


----------



## Knogle (24. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin ich der einzige, der mit einem 450er NT auskommt?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab zwar ein 580 Watt Netzteil. Mehr als max. 350 Watt verbraucht meine Kiste aber nicht. ^^


----------



## Aslinger (25. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich bin schon gespannt wie mein Verbrauch sein wird, wenn ich die Titan X einbaue. Theoretisch müsste er gleich hoch sein wie mit der Black. Wenn ich die Black stark übertakte komme ich auf 370-390W. Mit einer 970er hätte ich wahrscheinlich 100W weniger. Ich freue mich schon auf den Leistungszuwachs und S1366 bleibt noch viele Jahre bei mir.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (25. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Meiner verbraucht laut Metratester 5+ ~760W bei einem 700W Netzteil.
Da lob ich mir die 10% Leistungstoleranz


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wtf? O.o
SLI/CF??


----------



## Aslinger (25. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> Meiner verbraucht laut Metratester 5+ ~760W bei einem 700W Netzteil.
> Da lob ich mir die 10% Leistungstoleranz



Je mehr ein NT belastet wird, desto kürzer die Lebensdauer. Ich würde es vorsichtshalber gegen ein 900-1000er tauschen. Aber kein Billigteil.


----------



## €eld (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann mir hier einer eine gebrauchte Dual XEON Workstation zusammenstellen? Als CPU wahrscheinlich der xeon x5650, aber welches mainboard? Übertakten sollte auch auf jeden Fall drinn sein, soll aber bei den xeon server boards nur über Programme wie setFSB oder RW-Everything möglich sein, hat damit wer Erfahrung?

Edit: Wäre es nicht sogar wesentlich besser, aus Preis-Leistungssicht, zwei Xeon X5550 zu nehmen? Die kosten pro Stück auf Ebay 27€ statt 99€?


----------



## morphius (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hey Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
habe vor ein paar Tagen diesen Thread hier entdeckt und komme jetzt ins zweifeln.
Hatte eigentlich vor mir einen neuen PC zu kaufen jedoch finde ich den Xeon 5650 recht interessant, und wollte mal fragen ob sich dieses Leistungsplus für mein System lohnt und ob er mit meinem Mainboard kompatibel ist (Vielleicht hat jmd das selbe).

Mein System:
Mainboard: aus nem Acer Predator g7710
Momentane Cpu: Core i7 920
Ram: Corsair XMS3 24GB
Hd: 6x
SSD: 1x
DVD: 1x
Grafik: Msi 7870 twin frozr
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 630W

Ziel ist es den neuen Rechner noch für 2-3 Jahre aufzuschieben und trotzdem alle Spiele mind in Full HD bei allen Details hoch zu spielen.
Ich würde in den aktuellen Rechner max. den Xeon+ passenden Kühler und noch ne neue Graka (oder ne 2. 7870) investieren. 

Wenn sich das nicht lohnt warte ich auf Skylake und investieren denn in etwas neues.

Gruß Morphius

Anmerkung: Wie sieht es mit dem 5670 oder 5690 aus? gleiche Fragen wie oben......


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hatte zuvor einen i7 940 drinnen + GTX 770 und jop lohnt sich. aumen:


----------



## morphius (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hast das selbe Mainboard? wie weit hast du das gute Stück hochgetaktet?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nee, ASUS P6T deluxe.
Takt war stabil bis 4,2 Ghz möglich.
Hab den jetzt aber auf 3,6 Ghz laufen, aus Gründen des Verbrauchs, Lautstärke und der Wärmeentwicklung.


----------



## €eld (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Geht das bei den CPUs mit Sockel 1366 über den BCLK?


----------



## morphius (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

mhhh klingt interessant, muss jetzt nur wissen ob das auch mit meinem Board geht.... wird ja von nem amtlichen Hersteller sein nur ohne Aufdruck...... wie gesagt war aus nem Gaming PC Predator 7710.... der wurde teils mit i7 940 oder 965EE verkauft


----------



## aloha84 (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



			
				€eld;7351471 schrieb:
			
		

> Geht das bei den CPUs mit Sockel 1366 über den BCLK?



...Jo...


----------



## Thaurial (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Nee, ASUS P6T deluxe.
> Takt war stabil bis 4,2 Ghz möglich.
> Hab den jetzt aber auf 3,6 Ghz laufen, aus Gründen des Verbrauchs, Lautstärke und der Wärmeentwicklung.



mal ehrlich, der einzige Vorteil ist hier 2 Kerne mehr zur Verfügung zu haben.

Angenommen man möchte 3,6 GhZ erreichen reicht ein i7 920 doch völligst aus. Auf biegen und brechen einen Xeon zu nehmen, halte ich für sinnfrei.

Das wichtigste wäre doch der Verwendungszweck. Klar sind 100€ eine eher geringe Investition, aber die Frage ist ob sie nötig ist..

Der Rechner soll Gaming-fähig bleiben. Dann ist wohl das sinnvollste die GPU zu tauschen, CF wird da auch nicht das sinnvollste sein.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



morphius schrieb:


> mhhh klingt interessant, muss jetzt nur wissen ob das auch mit meinem Board geht.... wird ja von nem amtlichen Hersteller sein nur ohne Aufdruck...... wie gesagt war aus nem Gaming PC Predator 7710.... der wurde teils mit i7 940 oder 965EE verkauft


Testen. Bei manchen ebay Händlern hat man 30 Tage Rückgaberecht inkl. 12 Monate Garantie!


----------



## morphius (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Thaurial schrieb:


> mal ehrlich, der einzige Vorteil ist hier 2 Kerne mehr zur Verfügung zu haben.
> 
> Angenommen man möchte 3,6 GhZ erreichen reicht ein i7 920 doch völligst aus. Auf biegen und brechen einen Xeon zu nehmen, halte ich für sinnfrei.
> 
> Das wichtigste wäre doch der Verwendungszweck. Klar sind 100€ eine eher geringe Investition, aber die Frage ist ob sie nötig ist..



soll ja durch seine geringere tdp mehr Leistung bringen da er auf dem Niveu eines i7 980 sein soll.
wenn es nur um den Takt ginge würde ich ja beim 920 bleiben. Allerdings scheint sich es hier ja um eine exorbitante Leistungssteigerung handeln.
Deswegen bin ich ja unschlüssig. Ansonsten hätte ich mir wie gesagt nen neuen rechner gebaut, auf skylake Basis.


----------



## aloha84 (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



morphius schrieb:


> soll ja durch *seine geringere tdp mehr Leistung bringen* da er auf dem Niveu eines i7 980 sein soll.
> wenn es nur um den Takt ginge würde ich ja beim 920 bleiben. Allerdings scheint sich es hier ja um eine *exorbitante Leistungssteigerung* handeln.
> Deswegen bin ich ja unschlüssig. Ansonsten hätte ich mir wie gesagt nen neuen rechner gebaut, auf skylake Basis.



Grundsätzlich hat er 2 Kerne mehr, wenn du nun eine Anwendung/Spiel hast welches 6/12 thread nutzt, hast du da schnonmal einen guten Leistungssprung.
Wenn ein Spiel nur 4 threads unterstützt und beide CPUs mit der gleichen Taktung laufen, nehmen die sich nicht viel.
Mit TDP hat das nicht viel zu tun, die kann höchstens dafür sorgen das weniger Abwärme produziert wird und man somit (eventuell) einen höheren Takt fahren kann.
Wenn du deinen 920 die Sporen gibst, bekommst du auch einen entsprechenden Schub. Meiner läuft jetzt mit 3,8GHz und ich bin noch  zufrieden.


----------



## Thaurial (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



morphius schrieb:


> soll ja durch seine geringere tdp mehr Leistung bringen da er auf dem Niveu eines i7 980 sein soll.
> wenn es nur um den Takt ginge würde ich ja beim 920 bleiben. Allerdings scheint sich es hier ja um eine exorbitante Leistungssteigerung handeln.QUOTE]
> 
> Versteh das nicht falsch, ich denke die Xeons rocken schon, aber ob das bei dem System wirklich *exorbitante *Ausmaße hat bezweifle ich wirklich.
> ...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Thaurial schrieb:


> mal ehrlich, der einzige Vorteil ist hier 2 Kerne mehr zur Verfügung zu haben.
> 
> Angenommen man möchte 3,6 GhZ erreichen reicht ein i7 920 doch völligst aus. Auf biegen und brechen einen Xeon zu nehmen, halte ich für sinnfrei.
> 
> Das wichtigste wäre doch der Verwendungszweck. Klar sind 100€ eine eher geringe Investition, aber die Frage ist ob sie nötig ist..


In fast allen Spielen haben sich meine min fps erhöht. In so manchen Games tun mehr als 4 Kerne auch nicht weh. Eher im Gegenteil.

Mein Verbrauch/Abwärme hat sich insgesamt verringert (Fertigung  von 45 nm/130 TDP auf 32 nm /95 TDP), mehr Speicher als 24 gb nun nutzbar, etwas höhere IPC Leistung (zuvor Bloomfield, nun basierend auf Gulftown) und ich persönlich mach ein bissel mehr als bloß am PC zu zocken.

Müsste also lügen, wenn ich sagen würde, das es sich für mich nicht gelohnt hätte. 

Zumal man so aktuelle CPU Leistung eines i7 Ivy bzw. Haswells zu einem sehr günstigen Preis bekommt.


----------



## morphius (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ist irgendwie 50 - 50  nur durch die geringere tdp = mehr takt = mehr Leistung also doch ein Zusammenhang. Desweiteren Geringere Strukturbreite = weniger Stromverbrauch bei gleicher Leistung. Was für einen Kühler Verwendest du? Das Mainboard hat übertaktungsoptionen, nur die Frage ob das Bios den Xeon / 980 akzeptiert. Kennt da irgend jemand ein tool um das raus zu finden, da im netz wenig über das board bekannt ist.

Eben für 100€ Leistung einer aktuellen Generation ist doch echt interessant mal unabhängig von den 2 Kernen mehr  Und Graka wie gesagt denn entweder ne 2. HD 7870 oder ne aktuelle r9 3... wenn amd sie dieses jahr auf den markt bringt. Nvidia bin ich kein Fan von aber das ist subjektiv, soll also nicht heißen das ich nicht anerkenne das sie momentan die besseren Karten im Angebot haben.


----------



## Thaurial (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> In fast allen Spielen haben sich meine min fps erhöht. In so manchen Games tun mehr als 4 Kerne auch nicht weh. Eher im Gegenteil.
> 
> Mein Verbrauch/Abwärme hat sich insgesamt verringert (Fertigung  von 45 nm/130 TDP auf 32 nm /95 TDP), mehr Speicher als 24 gb nun nutzbar, etwas höhere IPC Leistung (zuvor Bloomfield, nun basierend auf Gulftown) und ich persönlich mach ein bissel mehr als bloß am PC zu zocken.
> 
> ...



Ich hab auch nie gesagt dass es sich nicht lohnen kann. Es kommt eben auf den Anwendungsfall an. 

@TE: Probier doch mal bisl am i7 920 rum, vielleicht kannst Du da schon herausfinden ob es was für Dich ist dich auch mit den Übertaktungsoptionen und des Abwärmetransports zu spielen.


----------



## morphius (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Werde mir erstmal nen neuen Kühler für die Aktion gönnen . könnt ihr mir einen Empfehlen? Tendiere zu Be Quiet, bin aber offen für alles....


----------



## aloha84 (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab einen Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 , einen anderen Kühler gabs zu Kaufzeitpunkt noch nicht.....bin aber auch heute noch zufrieden.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab den auch! 

@Thaurial
Naja, du hast geschrieben, das der einzige Vorteil bloß die 2 Kerne mehr seien.
Dass das Ganze so nicht ganz der Wahrheit entspricht, hab ich dir dann anhand meine Beispiele versucht zu widerlegen.


----------



## morphius (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

danke, werd ich mir mal anschauen.....


----------



## Thaurial (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hab den auch!
> 
> @Thaurial
> Naja, du hast geschrieben, das der einzige Vorteil bloß die 2 Kerne mehr seien.
> Dass das Ganze so nicht ganz der Wahrheit entspricht, hab ich dir dann anhand meine Beispiele versucht zu widerlegen.



Ist okay! Ich wollte auch nur vermeiden, dass jemand euprorisch danach fragt und dann vllt aufgrund der grafikkarte oder sonstwas sich von vorher 33FPS auf 34FPS steigert und dann unzufrieden ist, weil die Anwendung / das Spiel garnicht mehr CPU abkann oder verwendet..


PS: Verwende einen alpenföhn K2


----------



## Knogle (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



€eld schrieb:


> Kann mir hier einer eine gebrauchte Dual XEON Workstation zusammenstellen? Als CPU wahrscheinlich der xeon x5650, aber welches mainboard? Übertakten sollte auch auf jeden Fall drinn sein, soll aber bei den xeon server boards nur über Programme wie setFSB oder RW-Everything möglich sein, hat damit wer Erfahrung?
> 
> Edit: Wäre es nicht sogar wesentlich besser, aus Preis-Leistungssicht, zwei Xeon X5550 zu nehmen? Die kosten pro Stück auf Ebay 27€ statt 99€?



Also da wuerde ich sagen

Supermicro X8DTi-F und 2 Xeon X5650


----------



## €eld (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Also da wuerde ich sagen
> 
> Supermicro X8DTi-F und 2 Xeon X5650



puh ähm auf Ebay gibts das Board aber nicht mehr? Da die Kiste wirklich nur Rendern soll und ich da keine Spiele drauf spielen will müsste doch eigentlich auch so ein Board reichen, oder? Original Mainboard ACER X8DTU-TF-AIO34 Dual Sockel 1366 Serverboard | eBay


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> *  etwas höhere IPC Leistung* (zuvor Bloomfield, nun basierend auf Gulftown)


Falsch, die IPC ist exakt gleich. Hatten wir hier im Thread vor einer Weile, hier mein post mit Benchmarks zu dem Thema.



			
				€eld;7350597 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir hier einer eine gebrauchte Dual XEON  Workstation zusammenstellen? Als CPU wahrscheinlich der xeon x5650, aber  welches mainboard? Übertakten sollte auch auf jeden Fall drinn sein,  soll aber bei den xeon server boards nur über Programme wie setFSB oder  RW-Everything möglich sein, hat damit wer Erfahrung?
> 
> Edit: Wäre es nicht sogar wesentlich besser, aus Preis-Leistungssicht,  zwei Xeon X5550 zu nehmen? Die kosten pro Stück auf Ebay 27€ statt  99€?


Die X5550 haben nur vier Kerne und sind 45nm statt 32nm. Also i7 920 mit geringerem Takt.
Übertakten geht bei Dual-CPU auch nicht mit SetFSB, sondern ausschließlich mit dem Evga SR-2, das sehr teuer und selten ist.
Es gibt keinen einzigen screenshot, der belegt, dass übertakten mit zwei CPUs auf einem anderen board als dem SR-2 geht, also lass dir nichts einreden oder lebe später mit den Konsequenzen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Falsch, die IPC ist exakt gleich. Hatten wir hier im Thread vor einer Weile, hier mein post mit Benchmarks zu dem Thema.


Der Xeon X5600er ist nicht anderes als ein Gulftown und dieser sollte in Single Thread Tests ein bissel fixer sein als ein Bloomfield.

Das ist die Info, die ich von damals noch habe.


----------



## Knogle (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Apfelkuchen laesst sich schwer ueberzeugen 

Naja sonst schau dir die Datenblaetter an, die sind einfach zu verstehen

Habe zum X8DTi-F auch ein Tut geschrieben 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-auf-non-oc-boards-alternative-zu-setfsb.html

Mit dem Board, welches du verlinkt hast kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, ist irgendwie kein ATX oder SSI EEB


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Apfelkuchen laesst sich schwer ueberzeugen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich lasse mich überzeugen wenn jemand Beweise liefert, aber das hast du nie gemacht sondern dir welche gefälscht, deswegen gebe ich auf deine Beiträge nichts mehr. Keine Lust, dass hier wieder jemand kommt und sich hinterher beschwert, weil ihm zu viel versprochen wurde.



> Das ist die Info, die ich von damals noch habe.


Und diese Info ist falsch, wie du erkennen würdest wenn du meinen post lesen würdest.
Die X5600er sind Gulftown, soweit stimmt es. Aber Gulftown ist nicht schneller pro Takt als Bloomfield. Durch höhere Latenzen im IMC ist Gulftown sogar minimal langsamer bei exakt gleichen Einstellungen. Schau in den post 

Was Westmere/Gulftown vom Bloomfield abhebt, ist das Taktpotential. Unter Wasser sind nochmal ~400MHz Kerntakt mehr drin als beim Bloomfield. Außerdem macht der Speichercontroller der meisten Blooms bei ~2000MHz dicht, während bei Gulftown die Grenze eher bei 2200-2300MHz liegt.
Letzteres liegt unter anderem an den erwähnten Latenzen, und daran, dass beim Bloomfield der Uncore mit doppeltem RAM-Takt laufen muss, während bei Gulftown auch 1,5x RAM-Takt einstellbar ist.


----------



## €eld (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Apfelkuchen laesst sich schwer ueberzeugen
> 
> Naja sonst schau dir die Datenblaetter an, die sind einfach zu verstehen
> 
> ...



Also ist übertakten mit 2 Xeons doch möglich?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Er sagt das seit Jahren, hat es aber noch nie belegen können. Wie gesagt, mach dich darauf gefasst, dass es nicht klappt. Der screenshot aus seinem Thread wurde auf einem board mit nur einem Sockel gemacht...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Lass mich gern eines besseren belehren. Teste ich auch nochmal.
Hatte es damals noch mit dem Cinebench 16 getestet gehabt.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Einen  Cinebench 16 gibt es noch nicht. Wie du in meinem Post sehen kannst habe ich den R11.5 und den R15 getestet, ebenso wie Linpack, bei exakt identischen settings.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...tmere-als-cpu-geheimtipp-214.html#post6748737

Nix für Ungut, aber dieser Thread dreht sich schon so lange im Kreis, hier kommen stets die gleichen Fragen, die schon mehrmals beantwortet wurden


----------



## Knogle (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also wirfst du mir vor, dass ich die anderen User absichtlich tauschen will? Mit welchem Nutzen?

Wenn du die Datenblatter studieren wuerdest, koenntest du die Groesse des Taktgebers etc. genau vergleichen, und wuerdest sehen, dass alle Bilder auf dem selben System gemacht wurden

Stoffel01 hat ebenfalls das selbe System gehabt


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Einen  Cinebench 16 gibt es noch nicht. Wie du in meinem Post sehen kannst habe ich den R11.5 und den R15 getestet, ebenso wie Linpack, bei exakt identischen settings.


Nr muss ich nochmal schauen, aber auf jeden Fall ein anderer.  
Hab den doch selbst drauf. ^^


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Also wirfst du mir vor, dass ich die anderen User absichtlich tauschen will? Mit welchem Nutzen?
> 
> Wenn du die Datenblatter studieren wuerdest, koenntest du die Groesse des Taktgebers etc. genau vergleichen, und wuerdest sehen, dass alle Bilder auf dem selben System gemacht wurden


Warum du das tust weiß ich nicht. Dein Weg über die Datenblätter ist ein Theoretischer, und du könntest praktische Beweise mit weniger als zwei Minuten Aufwand liefern. 
Du weigerst dich aber seit Monaten. Also gehe ich davon aus, dass du schlicht lügst.
Mir geht es auch nicht darum dich zu diskreditieren, sondern darum, dass jemand teure Hardware wegen deiner posts kauft und sich etwas davon erwartet, das höchstwarscheinlich nicht funktioniert.

Nachtrag: Klar sind die screenshots der Taktgeber vom gleichen System. Aber der einzige Nachweis des anliegenden Taktes ist der screenshto von CPU-Z, und der stammt von einem System mit einem Sockel, wie man klar an der ausgegrauten Option für "Processor #1" erkennen kann.



Majin^^
Vorgänger war 2003er/R10


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

R10 könnte hinhauen.
Waaaa... jetzt muss ich mal die PCGH von damals raus kramen. Das macht micht jetzt total unruhig.


----------



## Knogle (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Warum du das tust weiß ich nicht. Dein Weg über die Datenblätter ist ein Theoretischer, und du könntest praktische Beweise mit weniger als zwei Minuten Aufwand liefern.
> Du weigerst dich aber seit Monaten. Also gehe ich davon aus, dass du schlicht lügst.
> Mir geht es auch nicht darum dich zu diskreditieren, sondern darum, dass jemand teure Hardware wegen deiner posts kauft und sich etwas davon erwartet, das höchstwarscheinlich nicht funktioniert.
> 
> ...



Er stammt von einem System mit einer CPU, nicht mit einem Sockel

Ich habe inzwischen kein Westmere System da, was das Problem darstellt
Kann gerne zeigen, dass ich nur noch meine Heizwells hier habe (Da meine Software AVX, und AVX2 nutzt)
Sonst wuerde ich gerne Bildchen machen, aber Stoffel01 is hier ja nich mehr


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



> Er stammt von einem System mit einer CPU, nicht mit einem Sockel


Völlig irrelevant selbst wenn das wahr wäre, es wurde auf dem screenshot nur eine CPU übertaktet, und nicht zwei wie du sagtest.

Wie ich gerade nachgelesen habe war der screen sogar von Stoffel, den Zeugen kannst du also wieder vergessen:


> Getestet wurde dies auf einem Supermicro X8DT-F Board mit 2 Xeon CPUs von dem User Stoffel1



Du hattest lange Zeit Belege zu liefern und deine Glaugwürdigkeit zu erhalten, zwischen meiner ersten Anfrage und jetzt liegen schon zwei bans deinerseits, ein halbes Jahr an Zeit und ich will nicht wissen wie viele Empfehlungen deinerseits bestimmte boards zu kaufen bei denen das angeblich funktioniert.


----------



## Knogle (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Völlig irrelevant selbst wenn das wahr wäre, es wurde auf dem screenshot nur eine CPU übertaktet, und nicht zwei wie du sagtest.
> 
> Du hattest lange Zeit Belege zu liefern und deine Glaugwürdigkeit zu erhalten, zwischen meiner ersten Anfrage und jetzt liegen schon zwei bans deinerseits, ein halbes Jahr an Zeit und ich will nicht wissen wie viele Empfehlungen deinerseits bestimmte boards zu kaufen bei denen das angeblich funktioniert.




Dann erklaere mir mal warum es nicht funktionieren sollte deiner Ansicht nach
Fuer den PCIe Takt gibts Teiler, es gibt Straps, alles vorhanden


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ruhig Blut Männer und sportlich bleiben.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es gibt keinen einzigen Beleg, dass es funktioniert, außer deinem Wort.

DU bist der einzige im Internet, der behauptet, dass diese Art von OC funktioniert.
Also musst DU Belege liefern, und nicht andere Leute Gegenbeweise.

Das was du hier machst ist wie zu sagen "dann beweise mir doch, dass es keinen Gott gibt", es ist vielleicht ein nettes Gedankenspiel, aber wissenschaftlich völlig nichtig.


----------



## Knogle (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen einzigen Beleg, dass es funktioniert, außer deinem Wort.
> 
> DU bist der einzige im Internet, der behauptet, dass diese Art von OC funktioniert.
> Also musst DU Belege liefern, und nicht andere Leute Gegenbeweise.
> ...



Wie sollte ich es denn dann richtig zeigen?
Auch hier drehen wir uns wieder im Kreis ;D


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ein einziger screenshot eines beliebigen Ausleseprogramms wie CPU-Z oder Aida, auf dem Taktraten, beide CPUs und das board zu sehen sind hätte gereicht. Arbeitsaufwand halbe Minute.

Ich geh mir jetzt was kochen, wenn du immernoch darauf beharrst, dass  jemand hier ein solches board kaufen soll um zu übertakten, dann  übernimm wenigstens die volle Verantwortung dafür, wenn er dann später  zurückkommt um sich zu beschweren, dass es nicht geht.


----------



## Knogle (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ein einziger screenshot eines beliebigen Ausleseprogramms wie CPU-Z oder Aida, auf dem Taktraten, beide CPUs und das board zu sehen sind hätte gereicht. Arbeitsaufwand halbe Minute.
> 
> Ich geh mir jetzt was kochen, wenn du immernoch darauf beharrst, dass  jemand hier ein solches board kaufen soll um zu übertakten, dann  übernimm wenigstens die volle Verantwortung dafür, wenn er dann später  zurückkommt um sich zu beschweren, dass es nicht geht.


Also auch wenn er das Ding schrottet?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Apfelkuchen
Hab jetzt nochmal getestet und den alten test rausgekramt.
Nimmt sich echt nicht viel. Wie du also schon richtig sagtest, so gut wie gleich. 

Aber...aber...aber man hat mehr Cache und ... und... AES!
Puh, nochmal gerettet.


----------



## Thaurial (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Nix für Ungut, aber dieser Thread dreht sich schon so lange im Kreis, hier kommen stets die gleichen Fragen, die schon mehrmals beantwortet wurden



Dafür sind euch aber sicherlich viel leute dankbar, dass die Fragen trotzdem beantwortet werden, inkl mir.


----------



## Joker_54 (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vorallem weil niemand 440 Seiten für eine Antwort lesen will 
Und die Suchfunktion für sowas ist auch eher bescheiden


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Also auch wenn er das Ding schrottet?


Zumindest wenn es klar auf eine deiner Empfehlungen zurückzuführen ist. 
Wenn was später nicht funktioniert sind für den mit dem Problem hier immer  alle schuld (siehe Fall Henninges) oder auch gleich das ganze Forum (externer Fall, der deinen Thread gefunden hatte und sich dann bei mir ausgeheult hat weil die benchmarks nicht stimmten).
Sowas mach ich nicht mehr mit, den Customer support für deine Empfehlungen kannst du schön selbst übernehmen  



> Aber...aber...aber man hat mehr Cache und ... und... AES!
> Puh, nochmal gerettet.




Ist ja auch eine schöne CPU, das zweifel ich nicht an, nutze Westmere ja selber noch, obwohl ich sie nur bis Ende 2013 geplant hatte.



Fragen neu zu stellen ist ja okay, dass hier keiner alles lesen will ist klar. Ich hasse es nur, wenn ich auf eine ausführliche Antwort verlinke und keiner schert


----------



## Fatal Justice (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Thaurial schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Der Rechner soll Gaming-fähig bleiben. Dann ist wohl das sinnvollste die GPU zu tauschen, CF wird da auch nicht das sinnvollste sein.



Grundsätzlich hast du völlig recht. Ich möchte noch anmerken, da, egal welche Plattform und CPU, häufig darüber sinniert wird, welche GPU passt denn zu meiner "alten CPU" bedacht werden muss, dass je größer die Auflösung und Bildqualität, der Einfluss der CPU ab- und der GPU zunimmt. Ob es nun ein Multi-GPU mit alten Karten sein muss sei dahingestellt (habe ich selber), aber grundsätzlich ließen sich auch 3 Titan X auf  X58 verbauen, denn wenn das ganze in UltraHD mit hohem AA/AF und allem Optionsgedöns läuft, ist auch X99 wenig bis gar nicht schneller, solange es sich um ein GPU limitiertes Spiel handelt.


----------



## Aslinger (28. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hier der Firestrike Wert mit der Titan X @1250/3500. Mir kommt mein S1366 Sys vor wie neu geboren. 
NVIDIA GTX TITAN X video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor X5670,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. EX58-UD5


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na
An alle die immer noch zweifeln oder überlegen ob sich der Wechsel zum Xeon lohnt.
Der Core I7 920 war super. Gekauft für recht kleines Geld damals, lief lange auf 4000Mhz, aber der Xeon ist bei weiten überlegen.
Habe ihn auf 4600Mhz auf 1,38V und der Performance Schub zum Core I7 ist enorm.
Für den Alltag habe ich ein Profil gespeichert  4000Mhz bei 1,20V.
Noch nie konnte ich ein so ein altes System zu so einem neuen Leistungsschub verhelfen.
Eins sollte jedem klar sein:
Etwas mehr Stromverbrauch hat man zu aktuellen Systemen, aber da reden wir im Bereich von ca 50 bis 100 Watt.
Die Cpu lässt sich prima untervolten und rennt  4g bei 1,15 bis 1,25 V. Auch da ist es etwas Glück was für eine Cpu man erwischt
Man ist in etwas so schnell wie gutes aktuelles System, das ist aber auch das was es gerade so Spannend macht.
Aber es sollte jedem klar sein, wenn man ein teures aktuelles System kauft, (High End) ist dieses natürlich schneller, aber dann kostet es aber auch keine 100 Euro sondern man muss ca. 1000 bis 2000 Euro zahlen.
Ich bin mehr als begeistert, dank diesem Thread hier habe ich den Wechsel gemacht.
Mein Board ist 5 Jahre alt und wird so sicherlich noch 5 Jahre reichen, falls ich mich nicht zu einem im Grunde unnötigen Wechsel verleite lasse  
Der Sockel 1366 ist jedenfalls noch nicht tot zu bekommen.
Ich habe den Xeon und eine neue Graka. (R9-290 für 180 Euro bei Ebay-(Glück gehabt)
Und die 5 Jahre alte Kiste kommt mir vor wie neu geboren.

Also. Ja, Xeon kaufen, es lohnt sich echt

Gruß Friendlyfire


----------



## €eld (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Lohnt es sich immer noch, wenn man ein 1366er Mainboard kaufen muss, dass gebraucht so viel kostet wie aktuelle, neue Mainboards?


----------



## Thaurial (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Friendlyfire1968 schrieb:


> keine 100 Euro sondern man muss ca. 1000 bis 2000 Euro zahlen.
> Ich bin mehr als begeistert, dank diesem Thread hier habe ich den Wechsel gemacht.
> 
> 
> ...



Klar lohnt es sich einen Xeon zu kaufen - aber bitte hört doch auf hier den Leuten zu sagen, dass man damit 1000-2000€ spart..

Wenn man eh ein entsprechendes S1366 Board hat sind es 100€ Aufpreis. Wenn man ein Board brauch sind es 200€ Aufpreis.

Für ~500€ bekommt man ein aktuellen i7 mit Board in sehr guter Ausstattung. Also von 1000-2000€ kann da keine Rede sein.


----------



## gbx21 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mann muss aber mittlerweile Aufpassen. Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich wenn mann die Grundlage schon hat. Ich brauchte nur den Xeon kaufen und konnte alle sonstigen Komponenten weiter verwenden. Bei den Preisen für 1366 Boards bei E-Bay lohnt sich zurzeit nur das verkaufen.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ich rede vom Aufrüsten.
Neu kaufen würde ich bei dem Sockel 1366 Preisen sicherlich auch kein Board. Es sei denn man kommt günstig dran.
Aber was kostet denn wenn wir ein aktuelles gleichwertiges System kaufen?
Vergleichen wir mal den in etwas passenden Prozessor dazu.
Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition mit 6x 3.30GHz, boxed für den Highend Sockel 2011.
Kostet neu ca. 550 Euro. 
Passendes Board dazu kostet bis zu 400 Euro
DDR 4 Speicher=16Gb 200 Euro
Guter Kühler evtl um die 70 Euro
Meistens brauch man dann auch ein neues Netzteil, also nochmal  100 Euro drauf.
Macht mal eben 1320 Euro
Klar, auch das bekommt man etwas günstiger gebraucht, oder wenn man fürs Board nur 300 Euro ausgibt. aber es sollte ja auch nur die ansprechen die ein altes Board haben und evtl. noch einen I7 920 drauf haben.
Da lohnt sich der Wechsel immer
Mehr wollte ich damit nicht sagen.
Meistens wird beim kompletten System Wechsel auch noch eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft und schon ist man nah bei den 2000 Euro 

Fazit
Ich rede nur von aufrüsten der Cpu, also dem Wechsel vom Bloomfield zum Xeon


@Thauria
Stelle mir bitte ein neues System zusammen für 500 Euro was gleich schnell ist wie der Xeon auf 4600 MHz, danke


----------



## Thaurial (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Friendlyfire1968 schrieb:


> Also ich rede vom Aufrüsten.
> 
> Fazit
> Ich rede nur von aufrüsten der Cpu, also dem Wechsel vom Bloomfield zum Xeon
> ...



Es ist vergebens Dir zu vermitteln was ich meine. Du möchtest einfach Deine Lösung gelobpreist haben. Hab keine Lust mehr darüber zu diskutieren


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nana, nicht so angriffslustig
Was ist denn vergebens? Willst damit sagen ich bin Beratung resistent?
Wo will ich denn gelobt preis werden? Ich wollte nur meine Erfahrung kundtun,
Wenn Du nicht diskutieren willst ist das Ok, verstehe aber nicht, warum Du das auf Seite 441 angefangen hast.
Aber ist schon ok, ich möchte mit Dir echt nicht um Streiten

Einer Fragte ob sich der Wechel lohnt, und ich behaupte nur, wenn man kein neues Board braucht, auf jeden Fall.
Denke da gibt es nicht viel zu diskutieren
Über alles andere können wir gerne reden.

Gruß Friendly


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Friendlyfire, deine Milchmädchenrechnung läuft in die falsche Richtung. Du vergleichst ein board + CPU mit einem gesamten System.
Aber neu nur ein 1150 board mit i7 zu kaufen (denn das ist etwa so schnell wie der Xeon) ist nur ein paar hundert Euro teurer als einen Xeon X5600 (evtl mit board) zu kaufen, aber nicht so dramatisch wie 1000+.

Zu deiner restlichen Aufstellung sag ich jetzt mal nichts, wieso auch immer da ein Sandy Bridge E und DDR4 drin sind 

Dass es sich lohnt einen Xeon für 1366 zu kaufen stimmt natürlich, nur der gesparte Betrag ist imo falsch gerechnet.


----------



## Fatal Justice (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



gbx21 schrieb:


> Mann muss aber mittlerweile Aufpassen. Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich wenn mann die Grundlage schon hat. ...



Exakt so ist es, wer ohnehin ganz neu aufbauen muss oder will, der ist mit einem aktuellen Sockel besser bedient.

Edit:

 neue LGA 2011-R3 Basis

405€ CPU
190-500€ MB
180-250€ RAM

oder 80-220€ für den Xeon je nach Variante


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die 2011-3 Basis ist aber auch wesentlich schneller. Ein vergleichbar schnelles System würde auf 1150 aufbauen und wäre teurer, aber nicht SO viel teuer.


----------



## Fatal Justice (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Die 2011-3 Basis ist aber auch wesentlich schneller. Ein vergleichbar schnelles System würde auf 1150 aufbauen und wäre teurer, aber nicht SO viel teuer.



Ja klar, es ging mir nur um ein Beispiel bzgl. des aktuellen High-End Sockels, der ja der nach-Nachfolger von LGA 1366 ist.

LGA1150 und wohl auch 1151 sind teils deutlich günstiger.


----------



## StefanStg (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Friendlyfire1968 schrieb:


> Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition mit 6x 3.30GHz, boxed für den Highend Sockel 2011.
> DDR 4 Speicher=16Gb 200 Euro


Da bringt du in deiner Milchmädchenrechnung was durcheinander. 
Beim Sandy-E braucht man keinen DDR4 Speicher zumindestens habe ich keinen dafür gebraucht.

Ich bin gleichen Meinung wie Thaurial. Wenn man schon ein Sockel 1366 System daheim hat kann man sich günstig einen Xeon kaufen aber bei einer Neuanschaffung täte ich immer die neuere Technik nehmen.


----------



## Joker_54 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Tatsächlich kommt es immer auch auf den Bereich, in dem man die Sachen machen will an. Will ich jetzt nur zocken, dann klar, der 1050 ist deutlich besser.
Mache ich jetzt aber Hobbymäßig Videoediting oder Rendering, kann sich ein X5650 auch als komplette Neuanschaffung durchaus lohnen. Ein 2011 System kommt da schon nochmal ein paar Tacken teurer.
(Da bezahl ich meist alleine für CPU *ODER* Mainboard so viel wie bei 1366 zusammen. Ram kommt nochmal dazu, DDR3 hat man ja meistens noch rumfliegen)

DDR4 braucht man tatsächlich erst ab 2011-3, davor mit 2011-1 (Sandy Extreme und Ivy Extreme) war DDR3 noch am Start. Deswegen ist 2011-3 nicht mit 2011 kompatibel, auch wenn der Name etwas anderes impliziert.


----------



## Knogle (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab mir nun wieder 2 Intel S5520HC Serverboards angeschafft 

Die Komplexitaet beeindruckt mich immer wieder, und der geringe Preis fuer Dual CPU Systeme ebenfalls

Achja, das ist der Server von Stoffel hier ausm Forum  

Home Server Intel S5520hc 24GB DDR3 ECC 24x2,66GHz Hexa-core Raid-Controller | eBay

Grad entdeckt


----------



## Olstyle (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Da bringt du in deiner Milchmädchenrechnung was durcheinander.
> Beim Sandy-E braucht man keinen DDR4 Speicher zumindestens habe ich keinen dafür gebraucht.


Eben. Auch hat mich der genannte 3960x + Board keine 350€ gekostet. Also wie gesagt mehr als S1366 aber nicht 1k und mehr.


----------



## Knogle (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Eben. Auch hat mich der genannte 3960x + Board keine 350€ gekostet. Also wie gesagt mehr als S1366 aber nicht 1k und mehr.



Auf Dual CPU trifft das aber zu, da kostets bei den 2011er Sockeln 1k und mehr


----------



## bingo88 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn man die Leistung wirklich braucht, ist der Preis aber kein wirkliches Argument. Da ist dann eher noch Luft nach oben.


----------



## Knogle (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Leistung wirklich braucht, ist der Preis aber kein wirkliches Argument. Da ist dann eher noch Luft nach oben.


Aber z.B. auch mit einem 1567er einigermassen guenstig mehr als 6000-8000 Punkte im Cinebench zu erreichen ist ja auch ganz nett fuer die alte Plattform bei 8 Sockel Systemen

Werde versuchen bald mal paar Benchmarks von denen reinzustellen

Habe momentan  4 6 Kerner guenstig aus Israel geschossen , und 2 10 Kerner aus China


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na nun seit mal nicht so hart zu mir 
Um wieviel % ist denn eine Sockel 1155 CPU schneller als der xeon auf 4500mhz ? 
Ich würde mir auch wenn einen 2011 -3 gönnen wenn ich alles neu haben will.

Aber der xeon reicht ja erstmal. Und ein neues Board kaufen sockel 1366 würde ich mir deswegen wohl auch nicht, obwohl natürlich der Reiz eine CPU bis zu 80% zu übertakten gross ist 

 Fazit eben nur für mich. : lieber 100 euro für den xeon, als mehr für ein neues System


----------



## bingo88 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was du immer auf dem doofen Cinebench rumeierst  das ist doch nur interessant, wenn man geil auf Benches ist ("den Dicken markieren"). Es hängt doch davon ab, was man mit der Kiste machen will, da ist so eine pauschale Aussage wie 6k Punkte im CB doch total nutzlos. Abgesehen davon sind 8 Sockel Systeme auch wieder ein Mega-Spezialfall, selbst im Workstationumfeld sind mehr als zwei Sockel extrem selten. Der Krempel bringt nämlich abgesehen von offensichtilichen Problemen (Netzteil, Gehäuse - xATX ist das ja nicht gerade) auch softwaretechnische Fallstricke mit sich. Ich glaube wir haben bei uns keinen einzigen halbwegs aktuellen Server mit mehr als zwei Sockeln im gesamten (zwei Standorte) Rechenzentrum und wir machen zum Teil HPC. Mir fällt ad hoc nur der JUQUEEN am FZ Jülich ein, aber die haben meine ich ne ganz andere Aufteilung und CPU-Architektur (16 Cores pro Node, 32 Nodes pro Nodeboard, 2x 16 Nodeboards pro Rack = 16384 Kerne pro Rack)


----------



## Knogle (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Was du immer auf dem doofen Cinebench rumeierst  das ist doch nur interessant, wenn man geil auf Benches ist ("den Dicken markieren"). Es hängt doch davon ab, was man mit der Kiste machen will, da ist so eine pauschale Aussage wie 6k Punkte im CB doch total nutzlos. Abgesehen davon sind 8 Sockel Systeme auch wieder ein Mega-Spezialfall, selbst im Workstationumfeld sind mehr als zwei Sockel extrem selten. Der Krempel bringt nämlich abgesehen von offensichtilichen Problemen (Netzteil, Gehäuse - xATX ist das ja nicht gerade) auch softwaretechnische Fallstricke mit sich. Ich glaube wir haben bei uns keinen einzigen halbwegs aktuellen Server mit mehr als zwei Sockeln im gesamten (zwei Standorte) Rechenzentrum und wir machen zum Teil HPC. Mir fällt ad hoc nur der JUQUEEN am FZ Jülich ein, aber die haben meine ich ne ganz andere Aufteilung (16 Cores pro Node, 32 Nodes pro Nodeboard, 2x 16 Nodeboards = 16384 Kerne pro Rack)



Okay jetzt haste mich 

Finde aber interesant wieviel der AVX Kram ausmacht

So kann eine 1150er CPU so schnell sein wie 2 X5650er


----------



## bingo88 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Okay jetzt haste mich


Für son Rechner brauchst aber einen guten Deal mit deinem Stromanbieter: Pro Rack etwa 70 kW Durschnittsverbrauch, insgesamt ca. 2 MW.



Knogle schrieb:


> Finde aber interesant wieviel der AVX Kram ausmacht
> 
> So kann eine 1150er CPU so schnell sein wie 2 X5650er


Platt ausgedrückt können mit AVX ja doppelt so viele Werte verarbeitet werden wie mit SSE (256 Bit Register gegen 128 Bit bei SSE). Bei Anwendungen, die das ausnutzen können, hast du da schon einen Boost. Der Xeon Phi arbeitet sogar mit 512 Bit Registern (AVX-512), da ist also noch Luft nach oben.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Laut CPU boss ist der 4790 gerade mal etwa 15% schneller bei originalen Takt. 
Wenn der xeon auf 4500 rennt sieht der keine sonne mehr. 
Singlecore Leistung bei passmark ist der 4790 hammer. 
Schneller als 2 xeons?

Übersehe ich da etwas, oder ist die Seite cpuboss schlecht?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

CPU-Boss ist Abfall, wenn man nicht schon vorher weiß was man tut.

Kommt auf die Situation an, solange nur vier Kerne genutzt werden kommst du mit 4,5GHz auf dem Westmere nur knapp an den Haswell bei 4GHz ran, wenn überhaupt. 
Sobald alle sechs Kerne ausgelastet werden geht meist der Xeon in Führung.


----------



## Knogle (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat jemand eine beliebige 1366er CPU und wuerde sie mir leihen?


----------



## iGameKudan (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hattest du nicht so extrem viele 1366er-CPUs... Besonders diesen 4,4GHz-DualCore?


----------



## Knogle (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht so extrem viele 1366er-CPUs... Besonders diesen 4,4GHz-DualCore?



Aber rate mal wer auch Nutzen aus den hohen CPU Preisen geschlagen hat 

Das hat sich extrem gelohnt


----------



## Knogle (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Preisentwicklung der neuen X5650 ist ja mal richtig interessant

https://geizhals.de/?phist=516158


----------



## €eld (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wer würde sich die CPU denn neu kaufen?


----------



## Knogle (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



			
				€eld;7381405 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer würde sich die CPU denn neu kaufen?



Keine Ahnung haha

Was wird es denn bei dir nun fuer ein System?


----------



## €eld (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab mir jetzt erstmal nen Sockel 771-Xeon gekauft und den auf mein 775-Sockel Mainboard gemoddet. Immerhin ~20% mehr Leistung als mein C2Q6600 @ 3.0GHz.

Wenn die 1366er Boards günstiger werden würden, würde ich eventuell zuschlagen...


----------



## Knogle (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



			
				€eld;7381643 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir jetzt erstmal nen Sockel 771-Xeon gekauft und den auf mein 775-Sockel Mainboard gemoddet. Immerhin ~20% mehr Leistung als mein C2Q6600 @ 3.0GHz.
> 
> Wenn die 1366er Boards günstiger werden würden, würde ich eventuell zuschlagen...



Was ist denn dein Anwedungsbereich?


----------



## kmf (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine beliebige 1366er CPU und wuerde sie mir leihen?


hab da noch was rumliegen. meld dich per PN


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Toll

nun habe ich vor 2 Wochen den Xeon 5650 bei Ebay mit Kühler für 100 verkauft und der Käufer meint mal eben nicht zu betahlen.
Verstehe nicht was dieses Spaßbieten bringen soll

Leider kann man den Käufer ja nicht mal Negativ bewerten


----------



## Thaurial (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hast Du ihn schon versendet?  Naja einfach neu einstellen, ist zwar ärgerlich, aber kostet im Endeffekt nur Zeit


----------



## morphius (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Soooo, kleines update  habe jetzt mir einen scythe ninja kühler besorgt der mit ein paar zusätzlichen schrauben auf mein mainboard passt. Den Xeon 5650 habe ich jetzt auch drauf. Und ich muss sagen, hat sich gelohnt. Er läuft per bclk auf 164mhz jetzt mit 3,3 ghz Standard und turbo auf 3,7 ghz. Leider kann ich den bclk nicht mehr weiter hoch drehen, da weder mit spannungserhöhung der cpu und ram der Rechner nicht mehr hochfährt. Die temps liegen bei prime95 bei stabilen 55grad. Alles in allem läuft der Rechner gefühlt bei meinen musikprogrammen sowie bei meinen spielen besser. Jetzt kann die r9 390x kommen


----------



## Knogle (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat eigentlich hier jemand ein Dual CPU System?


----------



## shadie (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Moin moin,

ich schaffe mir aktuell auch einen 5650 an.
Welches MB wäre denn aktuell zu empfehlen?

Dual Sockel MB für Gaming gibts wahrscheinlich nur das EVGA oder?

Weil ich recht viel Videos bearbeite und gleichzeitig gerne Spielen möchte,
 interessiere ich mich da aktuell für ein System, mit dem ich übertakten kann (4ghz reichen dicke) + meine R9 290x 8gb ohne Probleme erkannt wird.

Das Hauptproblem bei den Dual Sockel MB ist ja, dass Sie meistens keien vollwertigen PCI-E 2.0 mit 16 lanes bieten (elektrisch).
Entweder nur 8 lanes oder 16 lanes mechanisch?

Weiß da irgendjemand was drüber + welche MB mit nur einem Sockel sind denn aktuell zu empfehlen?

Bei Ebay findet man ja recht viel mittlerweile:

Single:
Gigabyte GA-X58-USB3 Rev.1.0 Sockel 1366 #36455 0818313011282 | eBay
Foxconn Flaming Blade Sockel 1366 #36401 6943296903751 | eBay

ASUS P6T SE X58/ICH10R MOTHERBOARD LGA1366 4719543169896 | eBay

MSI X58 Pro MS-7522 LGA 1366 fÃ¼r i7 CPUs GBit LAN RAID 6x DDR3 Slots inkl Blende 0816909054484 | eBay


Dual
Intel S5520HC, LGA 1366/Sockel B (S5520HCR) Motherboard 6759009849366 | eBay

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Supermicro-X...17?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item27ffa29a89


----------



## harrharrharr (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



shadie schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich schaffe mir aktuell auch einen 5650 an.
> Welches MB wäre denn aktuell zu empfehlen?
> ...



Falls es dir hilft: Das Foxconn Flaming Blade läuft soweit ganz gut mit dem X5650, das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Aber für diesen Preis ist es niemals Wert, habe es für ungefähr die Hälfte bekommen, mit der selben Ausstattung.


----------



## shadie (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ok, gibt es denn Hersteller, die gar nicht zu empfehlen sind und kennt sich noch irgendwer mit den Dual Sockel MB aus ? 

So ein Dualsockel MB mit ner R9 290x (welche auch mit den vollen 16 lanes angebunden wird) + Möglichkeit mal mindestens auf 3,8ghz zu takten wäre schon richtig nice


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bisher ist nur das SR-2 bestätigt in der Lage Dual Socket zu übertakten, und das ist verdammt selten und teuer geworden.
Angeblich geht es mit tiefen Systemeingriffen auch bei einigen boards von Supermicro, dazu gibt es allerdings keinen einzigen Beleg. Also kauf so ein Ding nur, wenn du auch ohne OC auskommst.

Ich weiß natürlich nicht wie oft und wie professionell du Videobearbeitung betreibst, aber evtl. ist es sinnvoller gleich auf zwei Systeme zu setzen statt beides nur halbgar auf einem teuren zu machen.
Wenn du dich für nur einen Sockel entschließt (wozu ich dir rate), schau dich bei Asus, Gigabyte und Evga um.


Befeuere hier auch ne stark übertaktete 290X@2560x1440 mit einem X5650, läuft fein. Ab knapp über 4GHz kann die CPU die 290X in nahezu jedem Szenaro in das ich sie schicke voll auslasten.


----------



## shadie (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Bisher ist nur das SR-2 bestätigt in der Lage Dual Socket zu übertakten, und das ist verdammt selten und teuer geworden.
> Angeblich geht es mit tiefen Systemeingriffen auch bei einigen boards von Supermicro, dazu gibt es allerdings keinen einzigen Beleg. Also kauf so ein Ding nur, wenn du auch ohne OC auskommst.
> 
> Ich weiß natürlich nicht wie oft und wie professionell du Videobearbeitung betreibst, aber evtl. ist es sinnvoller gleich auf zwei Systeme zu setzen statt beides nur halbgar auf einem teuren zu machen.
> ...



DANKE!!

Ich schaue dann jetzt nach einem GB MB denke ich, gibt da ein gutes für 170 SK, Preisvorschläge werden angenommen.
Vielleicht bekomme ich Ihn ja auf 120-130, mal schauen.

Wegen Videobearbeitung.

ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich mein 1155 System dafür dann künftig nutzen.

Der X5650 ist für mich halt interessant, weil ich dann das Streaming auf Twitch auf nur einem PC machen kann, der I7 2600k kommt da so langsam an seine Grenzen, das merkt man recht deutlich.

Ein Dual Streaming setup will ich aber nicht machen, alles nur Bastellösungen und es gibt dafür zu viele nachteile.


So ein 1366er Dual Sockel System als Homeserver wäre auch mal was feines 
Schade dass ich das Angebot was 2 Seiten vorher gepostet wurde nicht gesehen habe.
260 e für 24gb ddr3 + 2x x5650 + mb war ein richtiger schnapper :-O


----------



## Knogle (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Joa

Bereue die Sache mit meinem Dual CPU Setup nicht


----------



## shadie (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Joa
> 
> Bereue die Sache mit meinem Dual CPU Setup nicht



Übertakten ist da aber nicht und ne grafikkarte verwendest du auch nicht oder?

habe bisher kein dual Sockel mb gefunden, dass Grafikkarten mit den vollen 16x lanes anbindet.

Das kann irgendwie nur das EVGA


----------



## Knogle (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



shadie schrieb:


> Übertakten ist da aber nicht und ne grafikkarte verwendest du auch nicht oder?
> 
> habe bisher kein dual Sockel mb gefunden, dass Grafikkarten mit den vollen 16x lanes anbindet.
> 
> Das kann irgendwie nur das EVGA




Die Supermicros und das Intel S5520SC haben 16x elektrische PCIe ports
Beide hatte ich auch schon da

Hab ein Bild von meinem System mit dem Intel Board

Die Supermicros lassen OC via Taktgeber zu, obwohl es bei den Intel Boards bestimmt auch Moeglichkeiten gibt die ich nicht kenne.

Gibt bei den Intel Boards halt keien Datasheets zu den Bauteilen, im Gegensatz zu den Supermicros
Bin aber echt begeistert vom Support bei Supermicro, sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt bei consumer Boards


----------



## shadie (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich muss dich jetzt leider mal ausfragen da mich so ein dualsockel system extrem reizt 

Hast du Erfahrungen mit den folgenden MB?

Intel S5520HC, LGA 1366/Sockel B (S5520HCR) Motherboard 6759009849366 | eBay

hat laut Intel PCI E 2.0 x16 / laut einer anderen Quelle aber nur mechanisch.

Supermicro X8DTL-i XEON 1366 | eBay

Das hat dann wieder den Nachteil:
2 (x8) PCI-E 2.0 (1 in x16 slot),
Also nur mit 8 lanes angebunden -.-


Weiß jemand wie stark PCI-E mit nur 8 Lanes bzw 16 lanes mechanisch limitieren?

EDIT: Hab grad mal nachgelesen, PCI-E 8 vs 16 lanes Unterschied 2-3%, WHAT? 

Dann könnte ich ja das Supermicro nehmen oder?
Übertakten muss nicht zwingend sein.

Wenns geht wäre es cool, wenn nicht ists auch kein Beinbruch, dann wird das Teil als Videobearbeitungsrechner herhalten.

Was meinst du Knogle?


----------



## Knogle (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



shadie schrieb:


> Ich muss dich jetzt leider mal ausfragen da mich so ein dualsockel system extrem reizt
> 
> Hast du Erfahrungen mit den folgenden MB?
> 
> ...




Jo habe ich, weil ersteres mein MB ist welches ich auf eBay gesetzt habe 

Habe mir damals mehrere dual cpu systeme gebaut

Ja 8x und 16x macht kaum Unterschied


----------



## shadie (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Jo habe ich, weil ersteres mein MB ist welches ich auf eBay gesetzt habe
> 
> Habe mir damals mehrere dual cpu systeme gebaut
> 
> Ja 8x und 16x macht kaum Unterschied



Ok meinst du ich soll bei dem Supermicro zugreifen?
Hast du das selbe oder ein anderes?

Der Preis geht eigentlich voll klar finde ich.


----------



## Aslinger (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Jo habe ich, weil ersteres mein MB ist welches ich auf eBay gesetzt habe
> 
> Habe mir damals mehrere dual cpu systeme gebaut
> 
> Ja 8x und 16x macht kaum Unterschied



Bei einer Titan X merkt man das schon und 980 Ti und R390 also die nächsten High End Karten ganz bestimmt auch. PCI-E 3.0 soll bei der Titan X nochmals um die 5% mehr Leistung bringen. Trotzdem, für mich ist die karte auch mit PCI-E 2.0 x16 noch immer ein fettes Biest.


----------



## Knogle (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



shadie schrieb:


> Ok meinst du ich soll bei dem Supermicro zugreifen?
> Hast du das selbe oder ein anderes?
> 
> Der Preis geht eigentlich voll klar finde ich.




Ich schau mal obs zu dem Supermicro Datenblaetter gibt, wenn ja ises i.O.

Ich hatte ein Supermicro X8DTi-F, also ein anderes


----------



## shadie (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ich schau mal obs zu dem Supermicro Datenblaetter gibt, wenn ja ises i.O.
> 
> Ich hatte ein Supermicro X8DTi-F, also ein anderes



Was für ein Service, dank dir 
Dann kann ich eventuell heute noch zuschlagen 

EDIT: Wegen dem Netzteil.

Das MB braucht ja 2x 8pin EPS für die CPU´s
kann ich an meinem BQ E10 550W solch einen Adapter verwendenß
Valueline Internes Stromsplitterkabel EPS 8-polig - 2x: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Oder ist davon abzuraten bzw. welchen Adapter kann man nutzen?

ich will das E10 jetzt ungern wieder ersetzen :-/


----------



## Knogle (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



shadie schrieb:


> Was für ein Service, dank dir
> Dann kann ich eventuell heute noch zuschlagen
> 
> EDIT: Wegen dem Netzteil.
> ...



Finde bei dem Board leider gerade nix zum OC
Also ich habe mir damals fuer mein Dual CPU System Bequiet Dark Power Pro 10 Netzteile angeschafft, die haben 2x 8Pin EPS


----------



## shadie (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hm ohne OC ist schon ein bisschen blöd, ich wills aber einfach mal testen.

Was bräuchtest du denn für Daten um herauszufinden, was man am takt noch drehen kann?


----------



## Knogle (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Datenblatt vom Taktgeber  bzw. Clock Generator oder PLL, ist alles das selbe


----------



## shadie (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hm steht echt gar nix dabei.
Das ist blöd, mit 2,66 ghz lässt sich dayz auf keinen Fall spielen.

Muss ich mich wohl doch noch mal etwas umschauen.
Vielleicht kommt ja die tage mal wieder was leckeres bei Ebay rein.

Die CPU kauf ich jetzt schon mal, hat ja keine Eile das Projekt.


----------



## shadie (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sooo ich machs doch lieber safe und verbaue nur einen X5650.


habe ein Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R + i7 920 + 8gb ddr3 ram geschossen.
Für 140 € inkl. Versand 

Jetzt nur noch das geld an Thaurial überweisen, dann passt das.


Beim OC würde ich mich dann mal wieder melden, dauert dann 2-3 Werktage denke ich mal bis alles da ist.

Gleich mal die Halterung für 1366 vom Noctua NH-D15 raussuchen


----------



## Knogle (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Verstehe nicht warum soviele ihre X5650 loswerden wollen 

Hier sieht man immer wieder Systeme mit X5650


----------



## Joker_54 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hatten Geld für ne neue Plattform? 
Wenn ich das Kleingeld für 2011-3 hätte, würde ich mir auch so eine gönnen, den Rest vom System kann ich ja so umziehen


----------



## Knogle (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja hab Leute gesehen, die von einem X5650 auf einen FX 8350 oder so umgestiegen sind


----------



## shadie (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Naja hab Leute gesehen, die von einem X5650 auf einen FX 8350 oder so umgestiegen sind



*Ironie on* Macht voll Sinn hat doch 8 Highend Kerne mit 8x4ghz!!!!  *Ironie off*

Morgen sollte dann mein MB CPU + Netzteil kommen.
Dann gehts los mitm OC


----------



## Knogle (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein neues Flaggschiff


----------



## Fatal Justice (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Hatten Geld für ne neue Plattform?
> Wenn ich das Kleingeld für 2011-3 hätte, würde ich mir auch so eine gönnen, den Rest vom System kann ich ja so umziehen



Eigentlich zahlt es sich heuer ja erst Recht aus LGA1366 weiter zu nutzen. Dass die Plattform seit 2008 auf dem Markt ist merkt man zwar bei Ausstattung , Stromverbrauch aber die Leistung hinkt beim Spielen  kaum hinterher. Ich habe mir das selber überlegt, aber 335€ CPU (heute 405€), RAM 16GB 210€ (heute ab 180€) und MB MSi X99+ für 185 (heute 215€) für 30% mehr FPS, wenn es hoch kommt...ach nee...
Im Grunde schiele ich auf das Asus X99 WS, aber 467€...ich glaube es hackt...meines hat noch 250€ gekostet. Vor dem GPU Kauf fasse ich das Thema LGA2011-R3 eh nicht an.


----------



## shadie (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Mein neues Flaggschiff



Na wenn du ja jetzt den vor Kraft strotzenden G3258 hast, kannst du ja jetzt dein Dual CPU System abtreten


----------



## Joker_54 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Eigentlich zahlt es sich heuer ja erst Recht aus LGA1366 weiter zu nutzen. Dass die Plattform seit 2008 auf dem Markt ist merkt man zwar bei Ausstattung , Stromverbrauch aber die Leistung hinkt beim Spielen  kaum hinterher. Ich habe mir das selber überlegt, aber 335€ CPU (heute 405€), RAM 16GB 210€ (heute ab 180€) und MB MSi X99+ für 185 (heute 215€) für 30% mehr FPS, wenn es hoch kommt...ach nee...
> Im Grunde schiele ich auf das Asus X99 WS, aber 467€...ich glaube es hackt...meines hat noch 250€ gekostet. Vor dem GPU Kauf fasse ich das Thema LGA2011-R3 eh nicht an.



Ich brauch die 2 zusätzlichen Kerne und auch die Bastelei macht Spaß, von der Leistung her ist man aber bei 2011-3 deutlich besser dran...
Für den Preis seh ich es aber auch nicht ein, ich brauch eh erstmal ein neuen Laptop für's Studium, davor gibts keine Investitionen in die Kiste


----------



## shadie (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Klasse, prozessor ist angekommen in der Packstation
netzteil ist angekommen
Mainboardbundle hat nicht mehr in die Station gepasst und kann erst morgen abgeholt werden ......

jetzt muss der Witcher noch einen tag auf mich warten :-/


----------



## Fatal Justice (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Ich brauch die 2 zusätzlichen Kerne und auch die Bastelei macht Spaß, von der Leistung her ist man aber bei 2011-3 deutlich besser dran...
> Für den Preis seh ich es aber auch nicht ein, ich brauch eh erstmal ein neuen Laptop für's Studium, davor gibts keine Investitionen in die Kiste



Wer bastelt nicht gerne...obwohl ich mich immer öfter ertappe, dass ich froh bin, dass alles läuft und ich mich um anderes kümmern kann (und muss)

Achtkerner bei 2011-R3 bedeutet allein 1000€ für die CPU; die Anwendungen dafür habe ich selber nicht. Vielleicht wäre X79 eine Option, wenn dort die Xeons  aus den Servern kommen, sind die mit Glück auch zu humanen Preisen zu bekommen.


----------



## Joker_54 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aber kein OC -> Keine Singlethreadleistung -> Unnütz in Heimpc's


----------



## Aslinger (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was habt ihr alle? Socket 1366 ist auch heute noch super, warum dann was neues kaufen? Ich weiss, die Gier nach was neuem ist halt gross. 2-3 Jahre wird der jetzt noch mind. bei mir bleiben.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein Sockel 1366 System ist nu seit  über 6 Jahre in meinem Rechner.
Das langlebigste System ever.  

Die Investition damals hat sich mehr als ausgezahlt und ich bin froh darüber, nicht doch nen 775 genommen zu haben.


----------



## Knogle (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Mein Sockel 1366 System ist nu seit  über 6 Jahre in meinem Rechner.
> Das langlebigste System ever.
> 
> Die Investition damals hat sich mehr als ausgezahlt und ich bin froh darüber, nicht doch nen 775 genommen zu haben.




Seh ich auch so

Sockel 1366 hatte ich (habe ich nun wieder) schon Ewigkeiten, gibts ja seit 2007
Hatte auch noch nen 1156er, jedoch hat die 45nm Architektur oft Probleme gemacht


----------



## Malc0m (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Moin zusammen ^^
Hab ja einen meiner Meinung nach sehr guten i7 920, der ohne Probleme 4Ghz und sogar wenn ichs wollte etwas mehr schafft.
Nun stell ich mir die Frage wie weit ein Upgrade auf einen X5650 Sinn machen würde, wenn man nur Zockt und keine Videobearbeitung oder Rendering betreibt?
Zudem ich glaube man beim Xeon auch Glück haben muss das dieser überhaupt die 4Ghz packt oder?
Packt mein Thors-Hammer CPU Kühler mit 2 Noctua NF-P14 FLX das auch noch, ohne das ich die Lüfter nun wirklich hochdrehen muss? Kann meinen 920 mit unter 1000upmin im normalen Betrieb laufen lassen.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Für dich würde das Update keinen Effekt haben.


----------



## Malc0m (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Danke, das hab ich mir irgendwie schon gedacht. Da warte ich lieber noch und macht irgendwann in einem Jahr einen kompletten Neuaufbau.


----------



## Knogle (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Malc0m schrieb:


> Moin zusammen ^^
> Hab ja einen meiner Meinung nach sehr guten i7 920, der ohne Probleme 4Ghz und sogar wenn ichs wollte etwas mehr schafft.
> Nun stell ich mir die Frage wie weit ein Upgrade auf einen X5650 Sinn machen würde, wenn man nur Zockt und keine Videobearbeitung oder Rendering betreibt?
> Zudem ich glaube man beim Xeon auch Glück haben muss das dieser überhaupt die 4Ghz packt oder?
> Packt mein Thors-Hammer CPU Kühler mit 2 Noctua NF-P14 FLX das auch noch, ohne das ich die Lüfter nun wirklich hochdrehen muss? Kann meinen 920 mit unter 1000upmin im normalen Betrieb laufen lassen.


Ich denke beim Xeon musste kein Glueck haben

Alle 100000 Xeons oder wieviele auch immer haben ALLE 4GHz gepackt, manche mit mehr Spannung, manche mit weniger


----------



## shadie (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ich könnte kotzen.

Heute kommt das MB Bundle an.

1. Falsche Beschreibung, das war kein x58-UD3R sondern ein ex58-ud3r / hatte also nur 4 Ram slots.
2. ich mache den Karton auf, was liegt lose in der anti statikfolie drinnen ohne Schutz?
Jaaa das MB und der CPU Kühler kugelte darauf rum 
3. Was habe ich in der Originalverpackung gefunden? Nein nicht das MB was da schön geschützt gewesen wäre  nee die 8 GB RAM lagen drinnen 

Ja wie solls anders sein, MB im Arsch, man kommt nicht mal ins BIOS, nur blaue Streifen, laut aufdrehende Lüfter, egal welches Bios man lädt (2 sind verbaut).

Also MB im Sack......verkäufer kontaktiert, mal gespannt was er zu den Bildern sagt, ohne Worte, total unverantwortlich die Verpackungsweise.


Ich lege die Pläne vorerst auf Eis.
Wenn ich mal wieder günstig nen 2. x5650 bekomme und ein nettes dual socket mb finde probiere ichs gerne noch mal aus.

Baue jetzt erst mal wieder meinen PC zusammen....... 3 Stunden meines Lebens die ich nie mehr zurück bekomme


----------



## Knogle (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



shadie schrieb:


> ich könnte kotzen.
> 
> Heute kommt das MB Bundle an.
> 
> ...



Genau dasselbe auch bei meinem P6X58D=E  Durfte das ne Woche lang reparieren


----------



## Fatal Justice (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Aber kein OC -> Keine Singlethreadleistung -> Unnütz in Heimpc's



Irgendeinen Tod muss man ja sterben, ob es nun die Knete sein muss oder lieber was anderes...

@ Aslinger
Ähm, ja... hast du nicht gerade von einer Titan Black zu einer Titan X gewechselt? Also da könnte man durchaus sagen, wer 1100€ für eine GPU über hat, der kann auch die Plattform für weniger Geld gleich noch dazu neu kaufen. Oder eben, die Titan Black ist auch heute noch super...


----------



## shadie (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Genau dasselbe auch bei meinem P6X58D=E  Durfte das ne Woche lang reparieren



Sehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ein.
Bei mir wurde ja sogar noch das falsche MB geliefert -.-

Das beste war noch die Wärmeleitpaste  oder sollte ich sagen, der Wärmeleitstaub ? 

Ich hasse es wenn DAU's PC's zerlegen und verkaufen und keinen Plan haben, was Sie da tun -.-


Naja wurde ja mit Paypal gezahlt, wenn er sich krummstellt morgen, hole ich das Geld wieder zurück -.-


----------



## Knogle (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



shadie schrieb:


> Sehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ein.
> Bei mir wurde ja sogar noch das falsche MB geliefert -.-
> 
> Das beste war noch die Wärmeleitpaste  oder sollte ich sagen, der Wärmeleitstaub ?
> ...


Das Geld kannste leider nich mehr so schnell zurueckholen^^ Irgendwie erst nach 90 Tagen oder so

DAs wollte ich auch bei meinem P6X58D-E aber ich habs nicht eingesehen so lange zu warten

Also Board repariert und schlechte Bewertung

War echt Spassig, praktisch ne ganze Tube WLP war in dem Sockel drinnen, mit verbogenen und ausgerissenen Pins


----------



## shadie (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Das Geld kannste leider nich mehr so schnell zurueckholen^^ Irgendwie erst nach 90 Tagen oder so
> 
> DAs wollte ich auch bei meinem P6X58D-E aber ich habs nicht eingesehen so lange zu warten
> 
> ...



Hab Ihn erst mal per Mail angemahnt, er war eigentlich recht nett und kommt aus der Umgebung.
Wenn er es nicht einsieht gehts an Paypal, hatte schon mal so nen Fall, das geht recht flott, Geld behalten die SOFORT ein von Ihm (wird direkt von seinem Konto zurück gebucht) und dann findet man immer schnell eine Einigung.

Mal schauen was passiert 

EDIT:

Habs Geld schon zurück bekommen, seine Freundin hats verschickt


----------



## Knogle (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



shadie schrieb:


> Hab Ihn erst mal per Mail angemahnt, er war eigentlich recht nett und kommt aus der Umgebung.
> Wenn er es nicht einsieht gehts an Paypal, hatte schon mal so nen Fall, das geht recht flott, Geld behalten die SOFORT ein von Ihm (wird direkt von seinem Konto zurück gebucht) und dann findet man immer schnell eine Einigung.
> 
> Mal schauen was passiert
> ...



Frauen und Technik


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

boh, ja das ist ärgerlich.
Vor allen weil man sich ja auf die neue Hardware so freut. Sind die Pins verbogen?
Bei mir waren auch die Pins verbogen, mit einer guten Lupe kannst Du sie wieder gerade biegen


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Zitat:

Moin zusammen ^^
Hab ja einen meiner Meinung nach sehr guten i7 920, der ohne Probleme 4Ghz und sogar wenn ichs wollte etwas mehr schafft.
Nun stell ich mir die Frage wie weit ein Upgrade auf einen X5650 Sinn machen würde, wenn man nur Zockt und keine Videobearbeitung oder Rendering betreibt?
Zudem ich glaube man beim Xeon auch Glück haben muss das dieser überhaupt die 4Ghz packt oder?
Packt mein Thors-Hammer CPU Kühler mit 2 Noctua NF-P14 FLX das auch noch, ohne das ich die Lüfter nun wirklich hochdrehen muss? Kann meinen 920 mit unter 1000upmin im normalen Betrieb laufen lassen. 


Ich habe gewechelt vom 920 ger zum Xeon. 
4 Giga machen die alle und es hat sich in allen Bereichen gelohnt.
Auch beim Zocken habe ich bis wesentlich mehr Leistung. Keine Ahnung warum jemand meint, der wechel würde sich nicht lohnen.
Jeder hat doch hier einen Xeon gekauft und nicht jeder macht mit Sicherheit nur Videobearbeitung<
Klar spielt er bei Videobearbeitung sein Potenzial erst richtig aus, aber ich merke es in allen Bereichen.
Vor allen wenn man ihn mit 4500 laufen läßt.


----------



## shadie (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Friendlyfire1968 schrieb:


> boh, ja das ist ärgerlich.
> Vor allen weil man sich ja auf die neue Hardware so freut. Sind die Pins verbogen?
> Bei mir waren auch die Pins verbogen, mit einer guten Lupe kannst Du sie wieder gerade biegen



Ne wesentlich schlimmer.

Stell dir vor, wie der original boxed Kühler vom Sockel 1366, während dem transport ständig auf dem MB rum hüpft.

So gut wie alle bausteine auf einem MB waren zerkratzt
Bausteine waren abgerissen.
Die Rückseite hat sich schon durch die antistatikfolie durchbohrt und die ganzen Lötstellen auf der Rückseite sind aufgerissen 

ABER !!!!! DIE PINS WAREN HEILE 

Das ärgerliche war nicht die Vorfreude, mich ärgert es mehr, dass ich da 4 Stunden Arbeit reingesteckt habe obwohl ich es einfach hätte wieder einpacken sollen und zurück gehen lassen.

4 Stunden für nix und wieder nix und die alte hardware musste ja auch wiedereingebaut werden.
hatte vorher extra die SSD udn HDD´s gelöscht weil ich das bei einem HW Wechsel immer so mache, also auch noch alles neu installieren, Spiele runterladen....ätzend -.-


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na, jedenfalls krass, das Du es trotz der Schäden überhaupt noch probiert hast.
Ich hätte mir bei den Schäden die Mühe sicher nicht gemacht
Soll kein Vorwurf sein, aber das bei abgerissennen Bauteilen irgendetwas nicht funktioniert ist dann leider klar

Aber wie kann man als Verkäufer nur so blöd sein haha.
Wenigstens hast Du dein Geld wieder, immerhin.


----------



## Aslinger (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Irgendeinen Tod muss man ja sterben, ob es nun die Knete sein muss oder lieber was anderes...
> 
> @ Aslinger
> Ähm, ja... hast du nicht gerade von einer Titan Black zu einer Titan X gewechselt? Also da könnte man durchaus sagen, wer 1100€ für eine GPU über hat, der kann auch die Plattform für weniger Geld gleich noch dazu neu kaufen. Oder eben, die Titan Black ist auch heute noch super...



Weil die Graka halt bei Games am wichtigsten ist und hey... eine Titan X mit S1366 ist selten. Man muss sich ja von den Normalos abheben. 
Ich könnte mir ein 5960X Sys leisten, will aber nicht weg und hänge am 1366er. Habe ich sozusagen ans Herz geschlossen.


----------



## Knogle (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Weil die Graka halt bei Games am wichtigsten ist und hey... eine Titan X mit S1366 ist selten. Man muss sich ja von den Normalos abheben.
> Ich könnte mir ein 5960X Sys leisten, will aber nicht weg und hänge am 1366er. Habe ich sozusagen ans Herz geschlossen.



Haste dich schon an PCIe OC gewagt? Ich habe meine Grafikkarte @ 125MHz PCIe Takt laufen lassen, und meinen RAID Controller auch, hat bei beiden die Leistung gesteigert


----------



## Aslinger (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die ersten X58 Boards von Gigabyte haben den PCI-E Bug, ab 103MHz gibts nur mehr noch einen Blackscreen, wo nur mehr noch ein CMOS Reset hilft. Bei 102MHz habe ich beim Neustart ab und zu einen Blackscreen. 101 laufen einwandfrei. Um das zu beheben muss man das Board modden: gigabytemod.jpg Photo by FtW_420OC | Photobucket

Egal, bringt eh fast nix. 
PCI Express Scaling Game Performance Analysis review - Article - Guide - Review


----------



## Knogle (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aber du hebst ja den Takt an   Das beeinflusst ziemlich viel in der Grafikkarte, da diese ihren BCLK ausm PCIe Takt bezieht


----------



## Aslinger (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Pech gehabt, der Bug verhindert das. Es sind nur ein paar % Punkte. Siehe Link. PCIE 2.0 auf 3.0. Bei SLi zahlt sichs schon aus. Und die Titan X hat 12GB Speicher, so dass gar nix über den langsamen PCI-E Bus ausgelagert werden muss.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nochmal fix nen Zwischenfrage. 
Beim xeon langt es wenn der UCLK Takt bloß nur noch 1,5 x so groß ist wie der RAM takt. Richtig?

Vorher war ja immer mind. doppelt so hoch von Nöten.


----------



## Aslinger (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Nochmal fix nen Zwischenfrage.
> Beim xeon langt es wenn der UCLK Takt bloß nur noch 1,5 x so groß ist wie der RAM takt. Richtig?
> 
> Vorher war ja immer mind. doppelt so hoch von Nöten.



Jep, man verschenkt dann aber Leistung, darum lieber das doppelte wie beim Bloomi.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Achso? O.o 

Gut zu wissen. Danke!


----------



## Aslinger (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Eventuell braucht die CPU dann auch etwas mehr VTT Spannung. Aber siehst du dann eh.
Im Cinebench R15 müsstest du dann auch mehr Puntkte erreichen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Oki. We nochmal austesten.


----------



## Knogle (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der G3258 strotzt ja nicht so vor Power 

Der ist auf 5GHz gerademal so flott wie mein i5 750 @ 3,8GHz


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Könntest ihr nochmal so nett sein und mir sagen, welche Spannungswerte ich auf jeden Fall anpassen sollte.

Bzw welche Punkte ich gegebenfalls auf Auto belassen kann.

Hab das noch nicht so optimal wie es sein könnte glaube eingestellt.


----------



## Knogle (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat jemand Lust auf ein ausgefallenes Experiment mit dem X5650?


----------



## Fockich (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

an was hast du gedacht?


----------



## iGameKudan (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vermutlich sowas:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-_9m7xkzwnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knogle (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Vermutlich sowas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Die Pins wieder geradezubiegen wird spassig lol

Naja habe eher gedacht an den Registern vom Busprotokoll rumzufschen

Hat mir im Cinebench viele Prozent gebracht, aber bei jedem runterfahren, und anderen Dingen nen BSOD oder MCE
Also da kann man bestimmt noch rumspielen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Könntest ihr nochmal so nett sein und mir sagen, welche Spannungswerte ich auf jeden Fall anpassen sollte.
> 
> Bzw welche Punkte ich gegebenfalls auf Auto belassen kann.
> 
> Hab das noch nicht so optimal wie es sein könnte glaube eingestellt.



Normalerweise reicht Vcore, Vpll und Vtt/Vimc/Vqpi, je nachdem wie es bei dir heißt. Der Rest macht sehr wenig aus und wird vom board idr. auf den Standardwerten gelassen, selbst die Vpll lassen die meisten in Ruhe auf 1,8V.



> Der G3258 strotzt ja nicht so vor Power
> 
> Der ist auf 5GHz gerademal so flott wie mein i5 750 @ 3,8GHz


Ja, im Cinebench vielleicht, was irgendwo logisch ist bei 2 vs 4 Kernen. Dass 1,2GHz ausreichen um zwei fehlende Kerne auszugleichen ist schon nicht schlecht.
Und ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass du das Potential des Pentium beim Speicher ausgenutzt hast, da gehen schon 2600C8/2800C9 mit gutem RAM.
In einigen Spielen wie z.B. Stalker bist du mit dem Pentium viel viel besser dran


----------



## Knogle (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Normalerweise reicht Vcore, Vpll und Vtt/Vimc/Vqpi, je nachdem wie es bei dir heißt. Der Rest macht sehr wenig aus und wird vom board idr. auf den Standardwerten gelassen.
> 
> 
> Ja, im Cinebench vielleicht, was irgendwo logisch ist bei 2 vs 4 Kernen. Dass 1,2GHz ausreichen um zwei fehlende Kerne auszugleichen ist schon nicht schlecht.
> ...




Kannst du mir da helfen beim RAM?^^ Habe solchen Micron da, den wovon du gesagt hast der sei gut


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Deine Microns sind leider nur auf älteren Sockeln gut, bei denen man viel Spannung geben darf und wo timings wichtiger als Takt sind.
Die schaffen selten mehr als ~2000MHz. Für den Pentium sind PSC, Elpida BBSE/BDBG oder Samsung D optimal.


----------



## Knogle (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ohje 

Wie viel Spannung vertragen die denn? Also die laufen irgendwie nur auf 1,35V laut BIOS, wundert mich aber extremst


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Micron D9 skalieren meist bis etwa 2,2V und gute sticks halten das auch aus. 
Das ist aber ziemlich viel für die aktuellen IMCs, wenn du das gibst musst du mit  Abnutzung oder Tod deiner CPU rechnen.


----------



## Knogle (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wieviel wuerdest du beim Pentium denn geben?

Bei den 1366ern waren ja 2,5V irgendwie kein Problem


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Oh, ich bin mir sicher, dass du mit deinen 2,5 V aus einigen 2300MHz IMCs einen 2100MHz IMC gemacht hast oder gar schlimmer 

Ich gebe beim Pentum bis 1,8V unter Wasser, wenn möglich eher 1,75V. Wenn ich wieder DICE hole vielleicht 2V für ein paar Benches.


----------



## Knogle (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Oh, ich bin mir sicher, dass du mit deinen 2,5 V aus einigen 2300MHz IMCs einen 2100MHz IMC gemacht hast oder gar schlimmer
> 
> Ich gebe beim Pentum bis 1,8V unter Wasser, wenn möglich eher 1,75V. Wenn ich wieder DICE hole vielleicht 2V für ein paar Benches.



Naja mein Kingston hat bei 2,5V auch irgendwie nich mehr als 1600MHz mitgemacht


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mehr Spannung heißt nicht immer mehr Takt, irgendwo hören die Dinger auf zu skalieren. Zu viel Spannung kann sogar kontraproduktiv sein. 
Es gibt nur wenige IMCs, die richtig eingestellt mehr als 1,7V für 1600MHz brauchen, bei den 2GB-Riegeln gibts afaik gar keine solchen Nieten - wenn sie nicht schon durch zu viel Spannung zerstört  wurden


----------



## Knogle (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Mehr Spannung heißt nicht immer mehr Takt, irgendwo hören die Dinger auf zu skalieren. Zu viel Spannung kann sogar kontraproduktiv sein.
> Es gibt nur wenige IMCs, die richtig eingestellt mehr als 1,7V für 1600MHz brauchen, bei den 2GB-Riegeln gibts afaik gar keine solchen Nieten - wenn sie nicht schon durch zu viel Spannung zerstört  wurden



Gibt es bei den 1150ern nen Uncore Takt?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Klar, und der kann ziemlich hoch gehen. Aber da bin ich kein Experte für, ich hab auf 1150 nur Speicher gebinnt, ansonsten war mir die Plattform zu langweilig.


----------



## Knogle (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich schau mal ob man auch diese Plattform spannend machen kann

Leider sind alle moeglichen Controller und was auch immer gesperrt

Komme nicht auf Taktgeber, Super I/O, SMBus, etc.


----------



## Knogle (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

6 neue CPUs da 

Aus Palaestinensische Autonomgebiete fuer nur insgesamt 10$ gekauft


----------



## Apfelkuchen (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Knogle demilitarisiert das Krisengebiet im nahen Osten, indem er sämtliche Zielcomputer der dortigen Artillerie und Raketenstellungen aufkauft 

Hast du denn ein board für die Schätzchen? Preise von über  800€ für die boards haben mich immer von S1567 abgehalten.


----------



## Knogle (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Knogle demilitarisiert das Krisengebiet im nahen Osten, indem er sämtliche Zielcomputer der dortigen Artillerie und Raketenstellungen aufkauft
> 
> Hast du denn ein board für die Schätzchen? Preise von über  800€ für die boards haben mich immer von S1567 abgehalten.



Ne aktuell leider nicht, den Server vom Kumpel darf ich leider nicht mehr nutzen nachdem er abgeraucht ist

Aber ich find da bestimmt schon irgendwas  Musste aber die Sendung sogar vor Ort beim Zoll oeffnen, war ganz schoen ******** weil die mir nicht abgekauft haben das ich die fuer 10$ gekauft hab lol


----------



## Joker_54 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> *Ne aktuell leider nicht, den Server vom Kumpel darf ich leider nicht mehr nutzen nachdem er abgeraucht ist*


hmmmm 

Problem ist ja auch, dass 1567 nicht besonders verbreitet war/ist, daher gibt's auch nicht so viele Rechenzentren, die CPU's und Mainboards rausballern


----------



## Knogle (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> hmmmm
> 
> Problem ist ja auch, dass 1567 nicht besonders verbreitet war/ist, daher gibt's auch nicht so viele Rechenzentren, die CPU's und Mainboards rausballern



Wundert mich aber, da diese ja doch schon recht stark sind/waren


----------



## Joker_54 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn du auf 1366 aufgerüstest hast, lohnt sich die Investition in 1567 nicht. Erst mit den neuen 2011 wurde es für Rechenzentren interessant.
Wirtschaftlich kamen die 1567 für große Rechenzentren einfach zum falschen Zeitpunkt, bei kleinen lohnt es sich aufgrund der Kosten für so ein System schon nicht.


----------



## shadie (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aus Israel scheints ein MB zu geben 

Server System QSSC-S4R motherboard 4 core 31S4RMB0000 socket 1567 tested | eBay

Das Layout sieht sehr "interessant aus " 



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Wenn du auf 1366 aufgerüstest hast, lohnt sich die Investition in 1567 nicht. Erst mit den neuen 2011 wurde es für Rechenzentren interessant.
> Wirtschaftlich kamen die 1567 für große Rechenzentren einfach zum falschen Zeitpunkt, bei kleinen lohnt es sich aufgrund der Kosten für so ein System schon nicht.



War AMD da mit Sockel G34 eigentlich nicht interessanter als 1567?


----------



## Knogle (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Wenn du auf 1366 aufgerüstest hast, lohnt sich die Investition in 1567 nicht. Erst mit den neuen 2011 wurde es für Rechenzentren interessant.
> Wirtschaftlich kamen die 1567 für große Rechenzentren einfach zum falschen Zeitpunkt, bei kleinen lohnt es sich aufgrund der Kosten für so ein System schon nicht.



Ist wohl das richtige fuer nen NAS


----------



## bingo88 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



shadie schrieb:


> Das Layout sieht sehr "interessant aus "


Bei mehr als zwei Sockeln ist eigentlich alles proprietär: Formfaktor, Netzteil, Anschlüsse, etc. Wenn man da keine Fertiglösung kauft, kann man sich auf eine größere Bastelstunde und viel Frust einstellen. Und am Ende stellt man dann noch fest, dass die Software nicht skaliert, da mehr Sockel sich nicht wie mehr Kerne verhalten


----------



## shadie (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich kenne das alleine schon von meinem damaligen Dell T20 "Server".
Das MB hat nur mit dem Netzteil von Dell funktioniert.

ich denke das könnte echt schwierig werden, da ein MB zu finden + ein Netzteil was damit harmoniert.


----------



## Knogle (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Joa so schauts aus, , werde schon ne Loesung finden


----------



## rottwag (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo zusammen!

Vielen Dank an alle,  dass es diesen Thead gibt  
Ich habe die ersten 240 Seiten gelesen - aber nun doch zur letzten Seite gesprungen, um mal was zu schreiben.

Aufgrund dieses Threads habe ich tatsächlich meine bisherige Hardware in der Buch eingestellt (q9550 @3,7 Ghz 24/7 inkl- Brett etc. ) und mir folgendes besorgt:

- X5670 für 84 €
- MSI x58 pro für 90 €
- Broken 2 zur Kühlung
- 3x 4GB G.Skill 1600
- Frische Leitpaste

Bis aufs Brett ist schon alles eingetrudelt. ich hoffe, dass ich mit dem MSI Board ausreichend hoch komme. Ich hätte gerne 4 Ghz als 24/7 Lösung. Da ich aber einen x5670 habe, bin ich nicht zwingend auf einen hohen BLCK angewiesen - oder was meint ihr? Idealer Weise kann ich auch die Turbo-Regelung anlassen? Oder geht das mit OC nie zusammen? ....4 GHz ist ja eigentlich keine extreme Einstellung ... so wie ich das hier gelesen habe, oder?

Über Comments + Tipps im Vorfeld würde ich mich freuen. 
Sobald der Krams komplett da ist und bereit für den Einbau werde ich hier mal Bilders zeigen...

Gruß
rotti


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das MSI ist nicht das beste board, aber für 4GHz reicht es locker, vor allem da du einen X5670 hast. 
Den Turbo kannst du ruhig anlassen solange du die C-States ausschaltest, sodass du nur den Turbo für alle Kerne laufen lässt. Das ist dann nichts anderes als ein um zwei erhöhter "normaler" Multiplikator, also bei dir ein 24er. 

Das heißt du braucht nur 167Mhz BCLK für deine 4GHz, und das MSI sollte locker 190-210 schaffen 
Kühlung reicht auch für 4GHz, aber recht viel mehr als das wird nicht drin sein.


----------



## rottwag (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

OK - aber 190 BLCK ist doch schon total reichlich  ...

bei 167 BLCK habe ich aber nur auf einem Kern 4 Ghz oder? (24x167). Eigentlich würde ich dann schon auf allen Kernen 4 GHz erreichen wollen. So etwa 22x 182 = 4 Ghz... sollte ja auch noch hin hauen, oder? Notfalls muss ich den Turbo doch deaktivieren, wenn er dann auf Single Core mit 24x182 nicht mehr läuft bzw. nach mehr Spannung verlangt. Multithread ist bei Spielen eh die Zukunft. 

So günstig wie die MSI Boards sind, würde es doch für die meisten hier ausreichen, die mit OC von 3,8-4Ghz zufrieden sind, oder? Was ist denn so schlecht an den MSI Boards... oder sind sie einfach nur schlechter als p6T& Co weil der BLCK früher aussteigt?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nein, der 24er Multi geht mit allen Kernen. Nur der 25er geht nur mit einem oder zwei Kernen.

Für 3,8-4GHz würden diese boards reichen, klar. Die meisten hier wechseln aber von einem i7 920 o.ä., und da wäre es blödsinnig, trotzdem nur so wenig Takt zu nutzen.
4GHz schafft auch jeder i7 920 D0.
Die größte Stärke der 5600er Xeons im Vergleich zu den i7 920 und co ist neben den sechs Kernen die Möglichkeit weit mehr als 4GHz zu fahren.

Die boards von Asus und Gigabyte haben ein besseres BIOS, schaffen weit mehr BCLK  (locker 210-230) und halten das OC auch quasi ewig aus.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi

Was glaubt ihr eigentlich wie der  Intel Xeon X5690 zu übertakten geht?
Ich stelle mir die Frage, weil der ja 130 W hat.
Warscheinlich genauso wie der x5675 den ich habe oder?

Gruß Friendlyfire


----------



## Knogle (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Einfach den Multi auf Maximum und den BCLK bissl hoch


----------



## rottwag (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein Q9550@3,7 GHz hat im CB 98 Punkte für single Core. Wie hoch muss ich den x5670 takten, damit ich die gleiche single Core performance bekomme?

wenn mein max multi 24 ist (x5670), sollte ich dann besser auf 23 gehen, weil die ungeraden Multis besser takten wohl?


----------



## Knogle (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Standardtakt macht schon um die 100 Punkte pro Kern


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> wenn mein max multi 24 ist (x5670), sollte ich dann besser auf 23 gehen, weil die ungeraden Multis besser takten wohl?



Du hast beim X5670 keinen 23er Multi, nur 22 (Standard), 24 (Turbo alle Kerne) und 25 (Turbo zwei Kerne) . Die Zwischenstufe 23 gibts nicht, wie es beim X5650 auch keinen 21er und beim X5660 keinen 22er gibt.
Nimm den höchsten Multi, da mehr BCLK immer mehr Belastung mit sich bringt. Die Multis takten sich alle gleich beim Westmere, völlig egal ob gerade oder ungerade.
Der einzige Grund einen niedrigeren Multi zu wählen, ist wenn du mit einem anderen BCLK deinen RAM besser ausnutzen kannst.




> Was glaubt ihr eigentlich wie der  Intel Xeon X5690 zu übertakten geht?
> Ich stelle mir die Frage, weil der ja 130 W hat.
> Warscheinlich genauso wie der x5675 den ich habe oder?


Ist technisch exakt identisch zu allen anderen Westmere, hat aber eben einen höheren Multi. Wenn du aber nicht unbedingt mit Stickstoff die 6GHz knacken willst, ist das für dich irrelevant, denn unter Luft/Wasser ist jeder X5650 äquivalent.


----------



## Timberwo1f (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@rottwag

Mir würde die ziemlich knapp bemessenen Stromversorgung mit nur 5 Phasen auf dem  MSI x58 pro Sorgen bereiten vor allem wenn man sich beim OC in Richtung 4GHz bewegt. 

Zudem scheinen mir die 90€ für so ein MSI Board doch ziemlich hoch gegriffen. Ja ich weiß die X58 Boards haben gerade Hochkonjunktur aber manchmal sind doch einige Superschnäppchen zu haben. Ich habe letztes Jahr für ein REX II Extreme mit i7 960 plus 6GB Ram 180€ inkl. Versand gezahlt. 

Falls du dein MSI Board wieder los werden willst habe ich gerade beim Stöbern im Netz ein sehr interessantes Angebot gesehen. Es ist zwar aus Österreich aber bei dem Preis sicherlich eine Überlegung Wert zudem immer ein gewisser Verhandlungsspielraum vorhanden ist.

GigaByte GA-EX58-Extreme
GigaByte GA-EX58-Extreme Sockel 1366 i5 i7, â‚¬ 75,- kaufen - willhaben.at


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Für 4GHz reicht auch das MSI locker, dafür braucht man idr. nicht mal 1,3V,  und die kann auch die schwache Spannungsversorgung des MSI einem Westmere stabil bereitstellen. 
Die zusätzlichen Phasen sind dann köstlich, wenn man noch ein halbes GHz höher möchte.


----------



## Knogle (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie kann ich eigentlich vernuenftig mit dem Multimeter den Verbrauch messen oder auch ohne? Weil wenn ich nur den Verbrauch der CPU haben will ist das mega aufwendig mit den Kabeln


----------



## apfeldavid (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

moin,

was sagt ihr zu dem teil? 
HP System Board / Mainboard Proliant SE1220 SE1120 G7 / SE316M1 - 583736-001 | eBay
ist angeblich wie ein Hp Proliant Dl160 G6. Mit pcie 2.0 x16 slot. Billig ist das Ding auch noch.
Aber was ist mit der Stromversorgung (kein Eatx-Stecker) ?
Ciao,
David


----------



## Knogle (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> was sagt ihr zu dem teil?
> HP System Board / Mainboard Proliant SE1220 SE1120 G7 / SE316M1 - 583736-001 | eBay
> ...



Doch da ist ATX drauf und 2x 4 Pin EPS, jedoch ist das Format kein ATX, und ohne Sound kannstes knicken^^

Wuerde dir da eher zu anderen Boards raten


----------



## shadie (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich bekomme diese Woche ein [FONT=Arial,Helvetica, sans-serif]Supermicro X8DTi-F.
Muss nur mal gucken ob es vorübergehend mit nur 4 Ramslots läuft, habe aktuell nicht mehr hier rumliegen.

Auf Ebay gibts aktuell auch wieder günstig x5650 (77,50 € zzgl Versand).
Mal schauen ob ich mir da gleich einen mitbestelle, dann brauch ich aber gleich noch nen Brocken 2 [/FONT]


----------



## apfeldavid (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ich seh grade das HP brett hat keine normalen cpu-kühler löcher.., damit ist es raus. sound wäre ja mit nem usb dac kein problem gewesen.. schade


----------



## Knogle (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Problem beim Brocken 2: Den kriegste nicht aufs Server Board, klappt nur mit den normalen Brockens

@Apfelkuchen: Die VRM und NB Kuehlung ist jedoch auf allen 1366 Boards fuern Arsch, da braeuchte man eigentlich ueberall aktive Kuehlung


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein X58A-UD7 hatte keine Probleme?

24 Phasen und max. 79° auf der NB...


----------



## aloha84 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> ich seh grade das HP brett hat keine normalen cpu-kühler löcher.., damit ist es raus. sound wäre ja mit nem usb dac kein problem gewesen.. schade



Das Board gehört zu einem Server im 19" Format, das ding wird quasi in einen entsprechenden Schrank geschoben.
Die Kühlung funktioniert ebenfalls "anders", auf der CPU hängt ein flacher, länglicher passiv kühler und die Abwärme wird mit den Gehäuselüftern abtransportiert.
--> Es klingt in etwa wie ein startendes Flugzeug.


----------



## Knogle (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Mein X58A-UD7 hatte keine Probleme?
> 
> 24 Phasen und max. 79° auf der NB...


Hmm, mein P6X58D-e hat immer ueber 120 Grad gemacht, bei den 5520ern noch schlimmer


----------



## apfeldavid (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Das Board gehört zu einem Server im 19" Format, das ding wird quasi in einen entsprechenden Schrank geschoben.
> Die Kühlung funktioniert ebenfalls "anders", auf der CPU hängt ein flacher, länglicher passiv kühler und die Abwärme wird mit den Gehäuselüftern abtransportiert.
> --> Es klingt in etwa wie ein startendes Flugzeug.



jo das weiß ich ja. es passt aber auch in mein tower gehäuse. die kühlung muss da klar angepasst werden. der Arctic Freezer 13 könnte passen, aber im netz findet man dazu NIX. knogle hat mir ein gutes angebot gemacht... ich bin aber immer noch etwas unschlüssig.
Ciao,
david


----------



## rottwag (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So.. Nachdem mein bei e**y gekauftes MSI X58 Board nun schon 1 Woche beim DPD Paketdienst rumeiert und keiner mehr weiß wo das Paket ab geblieben ist, habe ich heute spontan bei e**y ein Asus Rampage Ii Extreme für 135 Eur geschossen. 

Sollte das MSI Board noch hier auftauchen werde ich es zurück an den Händler schicken. Sollte es nicht auftauchen - Geld zurück :eek:

Das Asus Board ist doch gut oder? 

Hoffe, dass das neue Asus Board schnell ankommt. Mein altes Board (also mit dem Q9550) geht nämlich Freitag bei e**y raus, dann habe ich erstmal keinen Rechner mehr


----------



## Timberwo1f (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das REX II ist mit seiner 18+3+3 Phasen Stromversorgung ein Traum von einen Board und bietet somit auch ordentlich Potential zum Übertakten . Einziges Manko ist das fehlende SATA  6GB/s  und USB 3.0 wobei ich das beides mittels einer PCIe x4 Karte nachgerüstet habe.

Zudem solltest du noch beachten, dass die dazugehörige Soundkarte beiliegend ist, denn sonst stehst du ohne Ton da und musst dir erst eine extra Karte für den PCIe x1 Slot zulegen. Persönlich bin ich mit meinem REX II sehr zufrieden, vor allem, da es auch dank der großzügig dimensionierten Kühlkörper im Vergleich zu anderen X58 sehr kühl läuft.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab auch noch ein Rex II Extreme, sehr schönes board. Da laufen 220MHz BCLK warscheinlich sogar mit auto-settings 
Ich kam beim RAM nicht ganz so hoch wie beim P6T6 WS Revolution oder dem Evga E759, aber 2200MHz waren trotzdem drin, das sollte also das Problem nicht sein.
Hol dir auf jeden Fall das neueste BIOS.

@Knogle: Ich hatte fünf boards für längere Zeit in Benutzung und musste bei keinem aktiv VRMs oder NB kühlen. Ich mach es auch jetzt nur zur Schonung und weil es pornös aussieht


----------



## Aslinger (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein mitlerweile 6 Jahre altes EX58-UD5 (250€ Neupreis) hat auch eine tolle North und Southbridge Kühlung. Die MCH hat so max. 50° unter Last im Hochsommer (27° Raumtemp.). Ein Seitenlüfter bläst noch zusätzlich auf Graka und Board) USB 3.0 habe ich auch nachgerüstet. Sata fahre ich lieber über den ICH10. Auf Sata 3 merkst eh fast keinen Unterschied. Zumindest wenn ich mit dem Rechner meiner Schwester (i7 3770k) vergleiche. Für mich langts. Bei den HDDs bringt Sata 3 sowieso nichts. Bei den SSDs muss ich halt ein paar Sekunden länger warten.

Persönlich fahre ich lieber einen niedrigen BCLK, damit die Spannungen niedrig bleiben und das Board noch laaange lebt. Die IOH Spannung konnte ich sogar auf 1.0V<1.1V undervolten und hat nochmals 3-4° weniger gebracht, Stromverbrauch um die 5W weniger! 
Ergebnis derzeit: 96W IDLE (alle Stromsparfeatures ein inkl C3, C6 und das alles stabil trotz OC) und um die max. 350W Last, je nachdem wie hoch ich die Titan X takte.


----------



## rottwag (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist es denn anzunehmen, dass ich mit dem Rampage II Extreme  X5670 + Broken 2 + dem G.Skill 3x 4GB 1600Mhz auf 4,2 Ghz komme (24x 175) und dabei vernünftige Temeperaturen bzw. Vcore habe?? 

Eher ja oder eher nein? 

PS: 4 Ghz will ich jetzt aber schon ... hab schließlich noch mal extra Kohle in das bessere Board gesteckt....


----------



## Timberwo1f (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich fahre mit meinem X5650 unter Luft welcher ebenfalls auf einem Rampage II Extreme steckt problemlos mit 4.3GHz (196x22).  Am BCLK Takt dürfte es sowieso nicht scheitern, da das Rampage II locker die 200MHz Marke schafft. Solange dein  X5670 nicht einen totale Niete ist, wovon ich aber nicht ausgehe, da die höheren Modelle doch noch besser selektiert worden sind, dürften die 4.2GHz problemlos machbar sein.


----------



## rottwag (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Timberwolf:
Das klingt ja super! Könntest du mir den großen Gefallen tun und mir deine BIOS Settings Posten?
Ich würde mich an diese natürlich rantasten und bin auch schon etwas OC erfahren. Insofern ist mir klar, dass jede CPU + RAM + Board Kombination individuell ausgelotet werden muss.
Darf ich noch fragen, was für Speicher du verbaut hast?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Stell einfach den multi und den QPI möglichst niedrig ein, vPLL auf 1.8V, vQPI auf 1.3V und vDRAM auf 1.7V.  RAM auf sichere Settings festsetzen (unter 1300 ist alles safe).

Dann stell von dort aus 200MHz BCLK ein. Wenn das läuft, kannst du die Spannungen eine nach der anderen reduzieren bis es instabil oder niedrig genug wird (vPLL einfach bei 1.8V lassen).
Sobald die 200 stabil laufen, läuft logischerweise alles darunter auch stabil. Die Spannungen würde ich aber als Sicherheitsmarge erstmal nicht noch weiter optimieren, erst wenn es sich bewährt hat.


Danach wahlweise austarieren wie hoch du mit deinen stabilen settings deinen RAM kriegst, oder erst ausprobieren wie viel Kerntakt dann läuft.


----------



## shadie (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sooo 

Supermicro X8DTi-F
2. X5650
EKL Brocken Eco
2x 4pol Adapter auf 1x 8pin EPS

Liegen nun zur Abholung in der Paketstation bereit.

Leider ist der Feierabend mit 18 Uhr noch in weiter Ferne 

Der Ram kommt erst Samstag/Montag....muss ich mal testen ob ich es mit meinen 4x8 GB Ram zum Laufen bekomme....

@ Knogle: Könnte sein dass ich dann am WE Hilfe bräuchte beim OC falls das mitm Ram klappt


----------



## rottwag (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also Blende, CD und Handbuch sind dabei... Soundkarte leider nicht  ...mist.

Soll ich mir für 10 € eine gebrauchte bei e**y kaufen? Passt jede aus Supremes FX Soundkarte oder muss ich auf irgendwas achten? Habe das Aus Rampage II Extreme.

PS: Sorry für offtopic...


----------



## shadie (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hmmm das war etwas mies von deinem Verkäufer...

Ich würde mir eher so was dann holen:
Asus Xonar DGX 5.1 PCI-Express Sound Karte: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Bzw. was wird denn für hardware angeschlossen? (Sound mäßig)


----------



## rottwag (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nur Stereo 2-Kanal... Ansonsten brauche ich noch den line-in für analoge Audio-Mitschnitte.
Qualität sollte halt nicht unter einer normalen onboard Soundkarte liegen. Also nix besonders...

Habe gerade gesehen: dein Vorschlag kostet 33 Eur!! Das will ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben...

Was spricht denn gegen ne Asus Supremes FX für 10 eur?


----------



## shadie (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

verdammt.

Den Brocken Eco kann ich wieder zurück schicken 
Der passt leider nicht, MB hat ne fest verbaute backplate.

Ich habe noch ne H2o 920 daheim, die passt drauf.
Muss ich  mir mal noch eine 2. anschaffen, dann kann auch der 2. x5650 rein

Musste zudem meinen Gamer PC ins xl r2 packn und den server ins Define R4, das ist aber ok 

Baue den Gamer PC gleich mal zusammen und schaue wie es mit einem x5650 aktuell so läuft.


----------



## Knogle (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



shadie schrieb:


> verdammt.
> 
> Den Brocken Eco kann ich wieder zurück schicken
> Der passt leider nicht, MB hat ne fest verbaute backplate.
> ...


Oder den normalen Brocken  Der passt auch drauf da die M2 Schrauben des Brockens auf die bereits vorhandene Backplate passen

Habe das ganze so auf meinem Intel S5520HC realisiert, kann gerne mal Bilder reinstellen


----------



## shadie (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ok nur der Brocken 1 oder auch der 2?


----------



## Knogle (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



shadie schrieb:


> Ok nur der Brocken 1 oder auch der 2?



Nur der Brocken 1

Der Brocken 2 und Brocken Eco sind leider anders aufgebaut


----------



## shadie (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich baue es jetzt erst mal mit der H2O 920 zusammen und nur einem X5650.

Ich überlege dann mal ob ich eine 2. 920 kaufe oder 2 Brocken 1.

2x H2o 920 hätten auch was, muss ich nur mal schauen wie ich die im Gehäuse unterbringe

Edit:

Der Verkäufer vom MB hat übrigens 1 defekten x5650 und einen defekten x5570 verbaut um die CPU Pins nicht beim Versand zu verbiegen.
ALTER sehen die Dinger schlimm aus auf der Rückseite :-O

Das MB sah aber aus wie neu :-O


----------



## shadie (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sooo das System Läuft fürs erste.

Bin jetzt aber echt am überlegen ob ich 2 EKL Brocken oder noch eine H20 920 nehme.
Mit 2 h2O wirds echt total unaufgeräumt in dem Case, wird denke ich eher der Brocken....
Durch die Backplate ist das Montieren aber ja schnell gemacht.

Werde das System denke ich mal neu aufsetzen.

Habe ich ja erst vor 3 WOchen gemacht


----------



## Knogle (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann sag Bescheid wenns getan ist


----------



## shadie (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das Projekt macht mich wahnsinnig 

Also ich kam vorhin in mein WIndows, habe da aber schon den Bios Screen vermisst (tauchte nicht auf, piepte ca 5 mal und bootete dann).
Jetzt habe ich weil Monitor 3 nicht erkannt wurde den AMD Treiber deinstalliert, PC neugestartet, seit dem nur schwarzer Bildschirm :-O

Was ist denn jetzt los?

Weißt du wie ich direkt ins Bios komme?

Würde WIndows gerne neuinstallieren, zu viel alte Treiber drauf.

Mit ENTF passiert nix, schwarzer Bildschirm.

Komme mittlerweile nicht mal mehr ins WIndows


----------



## Knogle (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



shadie schrieb:


> Das Projekt macht mich wahnsinnig
> 
> Also ich kam vorhin in mein WIndows, habe da aber schon den Bios Screen vermisst (tauchte nicht auf, piepte ca 5 mal und bootete dann).
> Jetzt habe ich weil Monitor 3 nicht erkannt wurde den AMD Treiber deinstalliert, PC neugestartet, seit dem nur schwarzer Bildschirm :-O
> ...


Versuch mal die Jumper auf dem Mainboard auf CMOS Reset, ME Reset, FRU SDR Default, BMC Clear, ME Firmware Update zu stecken und dann zu rebooten


----------



## shadie (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ehm was für Jumper bitte?

Ich habe im MB nachgeschaut.
Meien Jumper sind aber an anderen Stellen (1 Manual für mehrere MB)

Für ME Reset FRU SDR BMC finde ich rein gar keien Jumper :-O
Wo sollen die alle sein?

Edit: habe mal die WIndows 8 CD eingelegt, er scheint diese zu laden, ich bekomme aber kein Bild.
Hast du damals die Einrichtung mit der Onboard GPU gemacht oder einer separaten GPU so wie ich?


----------



## shadie (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

JBT1 soll CMOS Clear sein, die Beschriftung ist an der richtigen Stelle, dort ist aber kein Jumper :-O wtf?
Wie mache ich da denn einen CMOS Clear?

Edit: OK Cmos Reset hat sich erledigt, Netzkabel ziehen und die 2 Pins überbrücken mitm Schraubenzieher.

Ich sehe dennoch kein Bios Menü?


----------



## Dremor (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sagt mal, ich habe hier die letzten ca 12 Seiten gelesen, was ist so toll an dem Xeon ?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

CPUs für unter 80€, die trotzdem mit aktuellen CPUs mithalten können sind schon ziemlich toll. Vor allem für die vielen Leute, die noch Systeme auf 1366-Basis mit alten Bloomfield i7 haben und so ein sehr günstiges Upgrade bekommen.

Für mich ist es aber mehr der Spaß an der Plattform, 1366 ist interessanter als Multi hoch und fertig, hat einzigartige Anforderungen und wunderschöne boards. War halt der erste Sockel, der komplett auf High End ausgelegt wurde.
Mit den Xeons kann man ihn am Leben halten, da so locker mehr als 4GHz Takt drin sind, was mit den i7 schon schwer wird. Westmere packt in guten Händne unter Wasser 4,4-4,6GHz.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na, einen Sockel 1366 lege ich mir wieder zu wenn sich die Preise für brauchbare Mainboards (d.h. kein ASRock/MSI, bei Gigabyte definitiv keine UD3-Boards, bei ASUS keine SE-Boards und generell nix weniger als 10 Phasen) wieder entspannt haben... 

a) ist mir der Preis für die Ausfallwarscheinlichkeit zu hoch
b) Stromverbrauch... Lag mit einem X5650 @4.3GHz und ner GTX970 bei 440W....
c) bin ich mit dem i5 eigentlich ganz zufrieden


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Klar, von Sandy oder neuer zu wechseln wäre auch unsinnig. Wirklich lohnend sind die Xeons wie gesagt für Leute, die bereits 1366 haben bzw. zu viel Basteldrang für die langweiligeren Sockel haben.

Wenn man gleich ordentliches Zeug kauft, ist die Ausfallwarscheinlichkeit nicht höher als bei anderer hardware.


----------



## Dremor (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Alles klar, danke. NUn hat sich dies aufgeklärt


----------



## Knogle (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Serverboards sind leider was Fehler angeht ziemlich kompliziert, weil die dann irgendwie DIMMs ausklinken und sowas, dann haste Freude


----------



## shadie (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sooo die Kiste läuft.
Das Problem mit dem schwarzen bildschirm kam daher, dass das MB beim Booten die IGPU des MB nutzt und nicht dir R9 290.
Daher hing es halt nach meinem CMOS resett im Bios Menü .

Ist also alles ok.

Habe mir jetzt 2x den selben Kühler gekauft wie apfeldavid.

Bis die da sind bleibt halt nur eine CPU drauf.
Lässt sich dann ja durch die Backplate leicht nachrüsten

Edit:

Öhm Maus und Tastatur gehen andauernd an und aus.

Knogle weißt du woher das kommen könnte?


----------



## Knogle (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hmmm... das weiss ich leider nicht

Haste mal an nem anderen Port probiert?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



shadie schrieb:


> Öhm Maus und Tastatur gehen andauernd an und aus.



Bin zwar nicht Knogle, aber das klingt nach USB auto suspend. Dazu sollte es einen Eintrag in den Energieeinstellungen des BIOS geben.


----------



## Knogle (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht Knogle, aber das klingt nach USB auto suspend. Dazu sollte es einen Eintrag in den Energieeinstellungen des BIOS geben.



Was auch immer das ist 

Zum Glueck hatte ich sowas noch nie
Bei den Serverboards gibts ja 10000 Einstellungen welche es bei Consumer Boards nicht gibt

Mich wuerde interessieren was L1 Cache Writeback und sowas in Benchmarks bringt

So sieht mein BIOS aus lol.. was heissen diese Einstellungen?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auto suspend ist eine eigentlich praktische Stromsparfunktion, die ungenutzte USB-Geräte ausschalten soll. Leider bugt das öfters und schaltet dann auch genutzte Geräte aus 

Meine Serverboards haben auch wahnsinnig viele Einstellungen, schon krank  Ich denke aber nicht, dass die Einstellungen messbaren Unterschied machen. Für mich wirken viele zusätzliche Features, die jemand vielleicht eine bestimmte software braucht und sonst unnötig sind.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

L1 Writeback dürfte eher Leistung kosten(unnötiges vervielfältigen der Daten).


----------



## Knogle (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Auto suspend ist eine eigentlich praktische Stromsparfunktion, die ungenutzte USB-Geräte ausschalten soll. Leider bugt das öfters und schaltet dann auch genutzte Geräte aus
> 
> Meine Serverboards haben auch wahnsinnig viele Einstellungen, schon krank  Ich denke aber nicht, dass die Einstellungen messbaren Unterschied machen. Für mich wirken viele zusätzliche Features, die jemand vielleicht eine bestimmte software braucht und sonst unnötig sind.



Ich denke Shadi koennte das mal austesten

Habe ja keine CPUs mehr 

Der Kram mit PayLoad Size und PLL undso interessiert mich da an den Einstellungen


----------



## iGameKudan (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich kann mich ja noch gut an mein Notebook erinnern... Hatte mir ein Unlocked-BIOS für das Teil besorgt um über eine erhöhte TDP ein paar MHz mehr herauszuholen - allerdings bekam ich dann so einige BIOS-Einstellungen zu sehen die ich noch nie gesehen hatte und bei denen man ihren Zweck nicht mal ihres Namens enttnehmen konnte.

Konnte dort aber so einige lustige Sachen einstellen. Lieber zu viele als zuwenige Einstellungen.


----------



## Knogle (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin gespannt ob Intel mal wieder so ne revolutionaere Plattform wie die 1366er raushaut

Das Ding hat AMD ja echt fertig gemacht, aber ich koennte mir vorstellen das Intel immernoch ein "Ass" im Aermel hat, um bei Zen zu kontern.

Genug Mittel haben die ja dazu


----------



## rottwag (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So... Mein Rex II Board ist heute gekommen. Sobald die Kiste läuft gibt es erste Bilder und evtl. dämliche Fragen 

...muss erst noch einige Daten sichern bevor es los gehen kann...


----------



## apfeldavid (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



shadie schrieb:


> Sooo die Kiste läuft.
> 
> Habe mir jetzt 2x den selben Kühler gekauft wie apfeldavid.



um das mal aufzulösen... ich habe mir für mein Serverbrettchen die Noctuas bestellt, die waren gerade im Angebot 

Review NH-U9DX i4

@Knogle, ist morgen der Postbote bei mir?

Ciao,
David


----------



## Knogle (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Joa morgen duerfte er da sein @Apfeldavid


----------



## shadie (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Meine Güte das Serverboard setzt mir aktuell zu 

Eine Baustelle nach der anderen.

USB Port Problem ist erledigt.
Schuld war die IGPU des MB welche bei zu schnellen Mausbewegungen, den PC kurz eingefroren hat (kein Scheiß!) 
Seit dem ich die nicht mehr angeschlossen habe (man brauchte Sie um den Ladevorgang des Bios zu sehen), geht alles einwandfrei.

Im Abgesicherten Modus gibts übrigens keine Probleme, scheint also ein Treiber Problem zu sein.


*Jetzt aber die nächste Baustelle 

*Wenn ich 1 Monitor an den HDMI, einen an den Displayport und einen an den DVI anschließe, bekomme ich kein Bild auf dem DVI.
Bekomme jetzt generell kein Bild mehr über dvi, egal welcher monitor und wie viele angeschlossen sind.

Habe daher aktuell auf 2 reduziert, geht auch.

Falls wer das Problem kennt, her mit der Lösung 


Übermorgen sollten die 2 Kühler kommen, dann darf sich der 2. Prozessor dazu gesellen.


----------



## Knogle (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ohje^^ Habe nie was mit Multi Montior Betrieb zutun gehabt, kann dir deshalb nicht weiterhelfen o.o

Und wie laeuft die Kiste sonst so? Wie lange brauchsts zum Booten?


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Machst du Multimonitoring am Mobo oder an deiner Graka? Letzteres sollte das MB 0 interessieren.


----------



## apfeldavid (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

shadie, was isn das für eine grafikkarte?


----------



## rottwag (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi Leute,

ihr wundert euch evtl, warum ich gestern nix habe hören lassen. Habe den ganzen Abend damit zugebracht alles ordentlich zusammen zu bauen, Kabel schön verlegen etc.
... Um es kurz zu machen: Als ich fertig war ... Power Button gedrückt.... Und.... Kein Bild 

Lampen sind an, Lüfter drehen sich, ich kann den Rechner über Power auch wieder ausschalten, aber ich habe kein Bild.

Da ich gestern dann müde und gefrustet war, bin ich erstmal ins Bett.

Muss noch erwähnen, dass ich keinen PC piepser (mehr) habe. Insofern habe ich keine Ahnung, ob er mir darüber was sagt.

BIOS werde ich auch noch zurück setzen.

Was habt ihr noch für Tipps?


----------



## shadie (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe 3 Monitore an meiner *grafikkarte*.

1x Displayport (dell 23 Zoll)
1x HDMI (34" LG)
1x DVI-D (27" Acer)

Stecke ich die Graka in mein 1155er MB, ist alles gut, DVI läuft.
Stecke ich die karte auf das 1366 Brett geht DVI nicht mehr.

Es wird kein Monitor mehr erkannt außer den 2 erkannten.
Stecke ich einen Monitor ab und schließe den, der nicht erkannt wurde über HDMI oder Displayport an, geht der wieder.

Es liegt also nicht am Monitor und nicht an den kabeln!

Es ist egal wie ich den Monitor anschließe, reines DVI kabel, DVI zu HDMI, total wurscht, es gibt kein Signal aus.

Kann das was mit dem Dual bios zu tun haben?
Eventuell habe ich das beim Einbau ausversehen gedrückt (von der Graka)

Grafikkarte ist eine R9 290x 8GB vapor-x




Ansonsten läuft das System erst mal, die USB Probleme sind Geschichte!

Mit 2,6GHZ ist bei Cinebench halt nicht so viel zu holen, da ist er etwa auf Augenhöhe mit einem I7 3770k (nur eine CPU!)

Ans OC wage ich mich erst, wenn die beiden Kühler da sind.

Die Temperaturen sind ein Traum!
2 Stunden Prime = 47°C mit ner H2O 920.


----------



## apfeldavid (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

möglicherweise hast du einen anderen vga treiber.


----------



## rottwag (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

...meint ihr es ist beim Einbau was in dutti gegangen .... oder kann es am BIOS liegen? Weiß ja nicht, wie es voreingestellt war... 
Wäre super, wenn ich mir einei Einschätzung geben könntet. Hoffentlich ist die Hardware nicht kaputt...


----------



## shadie (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> möglicherweise hast du einen anderen vga treiber.



Nope

Wenn ich die Graka samt ssd an das Z77 MB klemme geht alles einwandfrei.
Und da ist ja dann der selbe grakatreiber drauf 
Es liegt am MB aber ich steige nicht dahinter, wo das Problem ist.



rottwag schrieb:


> ...meint ihr es ist beim Einbau was in dutti gegangen .... oder kann es am BIOS liegen? Weiß ja nicht, wie es voreingestellt war...
> Wäre super, wenn ich mir einei Einschätzung geben könntet. Hoffentlich ist die Hardware nicht kaputt...



Ich tippe drauf dass der Xeon mit dem aktuellen Bios noch nicht läuft.
Dann müsstest du einen I7 920 kaufen um das Bios zu flashen.


----------



## apfeldavid (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> ...meint ihr es ist beim Einbau was in dutti gegangen .... oder kann es am BIOS liegen? Weiß ja nicht, wie es voreingestellt war...
> Wäre super, wenn ich mir einei Einschätzung geben könntet. Hoffentlich ist die Hardware nicht kaputt...



ich tippe auch aufs bios. ab Version 1802 sind die 6kerner unterstützt. kann aber auch am Ram liegen, das hatte ich beim msi x58pro mal, das die reihenfolge eine rolle spielte. einfach mal alles raus und nach und nach wieder rein. schau mal im manual welche slots zuerst belegt sein müssen. oder natürlich ganz klassisch stromversorgung der grafikkarte nicht angeschlossen


----------



## iReckyy (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Probier mal eine Neuinstallation des Grafikkartentreibers per DDU (DisplayDriverUninstaller) aus. 

Ich hatte bei "nur" normaler Neuinstallation des Treibers starke SLI-Probleme, die danach schlagartig weg waren.

Gruß.


----------



## shadie (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iReckyy schrieb:


> Probier mal eine Neuinstallation des Grafikkartentreibers per DDU (DisplayDriverUninstaller) aus.
> 
> Ich hatte bei "nur" normaler Neuinstallation des Treibers starke SLI-Probleme, die danach schlagartig weg waren.
> 
> Gruß.



Bereits gestern gemacht.
Einmal mit dem AMD tools, danach ddu .
Treiberreste gabs somit keine 

habe aber eben den Tipp bekommen.
Treiber noch mal alle runter (auch mit ddu)
+ dann noch den Afterburner deinstallieren und erst mal weglassen.

Das teste ich heute mal aus.

Ich hoffe mal dass die Noctua Kühler heute rausgehen.
Will endlich die . CPU drinnen haben.


----------



## apfeldavid (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@knogle angekommen. leider ist auf sockel 2 ein pin umgeknickt und ein paar andere leicht verbogen. war ja auch kein sockelschutz drauf.


----------



## rottwag (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin leider arbeiten... Habe mir für 17 Eur einen i7 920 geordert. Sobald der da ist mache ich ein BIOS update. 
Stromversorgung an der Gfx ist dran.
Speicher steckt in den richtigen Slots und ist sogar laut Handbuch unterstützt.

...


----------



## shadie (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> Bin leider arbeiten... Habe mir für 17 Eur einen i7 920 geordert. Sobald der da ist mache ich ein BIOS update.
> Stromversorgung an der Gfx ist dran.
> Speicher steckt in den richtigen Slots und ist sogar laut Handbuch unterstützt.
> 
> ...



Jaaa dann liegt das am Bios...


----------



## Knogle (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> @knogle angekommen. leider ist auf sockel 2 ein pin umgeknickt und ein paar andere leicht verbogen. war ja auch kein sockelschutz drauf.



Hast PN

Kannste dazu evtl noch ein Bild machen wie die umgeknickt aussehen ? MfG


----------



## rottwag (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So, i7 920 ist schon da! Bin leider zu sehr im Eimer um jetzt noch was umzubauen. 

Wenn ich mich morgen an das BIOS Update mache, kann ich das ohne win Installation über USB durchführen? Oder ist das eher nicht zu empfehlen? Habe auch gesehen das wohl 2 BIOS chips drauf sind. Wie kann ich da regeln, was ich update?


----------



## Joker_54 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Einfach über das BIOS das Update auswählen, der erkennt dann die Datei und updatet das BIOS


----------



## apfeldavid (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

und hats geklappt?


----------



## rottwag (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Musste leider zum Zahnarzt... Am Wochenende habe ich Zeit. Ich werde natürlich Berichten.


----------



## shadie (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mal schauen ob DHL sich heute mal bemüht meine Kühler zuzustellen 
Wird langsam mal Zeit


----------



## shadie (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das System läuft jetzt mit beiden Cpu´s und den neuen Noctua Kühlern 

@ Stock 1295 Punkte im Cinebench R15, also vollkommen normal für dual CPU 

OC werde ich aber erst machen, wenn ich mal in einem Spiel Probleme feststelle.
Aktuell bin ich beim Witcher vollkommen zufrieden.

Habe mal noch Bilder geknipst


----------



## Knogle (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



shadie schrieb:


> Das System läuft jetzt mit beiden Cpu´s und den neuen Noctua Kühlern
> 
> @ Stock 1295 Punkte im Cinebench R15, also vollkommen normal für dual CPU
> 
> ...


Koenntest du evtl. nen Durchlauf bei LinX machen?


----------



## shadie (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Koenntest du evtl. nen Durchlauf bei LinX machen?



habe das Tool noch nie genutzt, kp was ich einstellen muss.

Finished without errors 4m 43s

95.2069 GFlops


----------



## Knogle (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



shadie schrieb:


> habe das Tool noch nie genutzt, kp was ich einstellen muss.
> 
> Finished without errors 4m 43s
> 
> 95.2069 GFlops


Jo das war zu erwarten

Wieviele Threads haste da eingestellt?

Weil in diesen Anwendungen zieht ein E3 1231v3 beide X5650 ab.. kommt halt immer stark darauf an was man machen will
Beim Xeon E3 1231v3 ist der Peak 171 GFlops


----------



## shadie (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hmm ok, eigentlich alle 24 

Werde nachher mal mein Testvideo mit Adobe Premiere Pro bearbeiten.
Mal schauen wie viel schneller als mit den 2600k das geht.
Dort sollten die beiden ja Ihren großen Vorteil ausspielen können


----------



## Atent123 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist dieses Board zu empfehlen ?
MSI X58 Pro MS-7522 LGA 1366 fÃ¼r i7 CPUs GBit LAN RAID 6x DDR3 Slots inkl Blende 0816909054484 | eBay

Der Xeon müsste doch 40 Lanes haben oder ?


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei S1366 sind die Lanes noch im Chipsatz...


----------



## Joker_54 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die MSI Boards sind ziemliche BCLK Krücken, da ist dann die Frage, wie weit du mit dem OC kommen willst


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich würde kein Board mit nur 5 Phasen für den Sockel 1366 kaufen...


----------



## Knogle (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Serverboards haben alle nur 3 oder 4 Phasen


----------



## pain_metaler (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo Leute,

ich hab eine kurze Frage. Aktuell werkelt noch ein I7 920 auf meinem R2E. Diesen will ich durch den x5650 ersetzen, in der Hoffnung einen guten Leistungsgewinn zu erreichen. 

Zusätzlich möchte ich auch meinen Ram erweitern. Noch laufen 6 GB von A-Data 1333 im System. Gibt es Probleme wenn ich Ram von anderen Herstellen kombiniere? Also z.B. nochmal 3x2 Gb von Corsair hinzufüge?


----------



## Joker_54 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn die den gleichen Takt mitmachen läufts. Die Frage ist nur, wie es mit dem IMC aussieht, da kann es gut sein, dass der dann keinen großen Sprung beim OC mitmacht
Ich denke da sollten aber keine Probleme enstehen


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Die Serverboards haben alle nur 3 oder 4 Phasen


Mit denen übertaktet man ja auch nicht.


----------



## Atent123 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gibt es ein Board mit einem Dual Sockel bei dem OC möglich wäre ?
 Hat @Knogle es nicht geschafft auf Server Boards zu Übertakten ?

Um wie viel höher wäre der IPC von Sandy-E im vergleich zum Nehalem ?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Angeblich hat er es geschafft, hat aber keinen einzigen Screenshot seiner Abenteuer. Kann also vielleicht funktionieren, aber kauf dir nur so ein Serverboard, wenn du auch ohne OC zufrieden bist.

Je nach Optimierung und Anwendung ist der Sandy E bei gleichem Takt etwa 5-10% schneller.



> Noch laufen 6 GB von A-Data 1333 im System. Gibt es Probleme wenn ich  Ram von anderen Herstellen kombiniere? Also z.B. nochmal 3x2 Gb von  Corsair hinzufüge?


Der Hersteller der Riegel ist egal, ob alles läuft hängt vor allen von den verbauten ICs ab. Wenn du Riegel von Corsair mit den gleichen Chips bekommst, werden die besser mit deinen Adata laufen, als mit anderen Adata, die aber andere Chips verbaut haben.
Einige ICs funktionieren gut zusammen, andere gar nicht.

Was ist die genaue Bezeichnung deiner Riegel? Evtl. Foto vom Aufkleber auf den Riegeln? Damit können wir wahrscheinlich herausfinden, was du verbaut hast, und was du kaufen solltest um Komplikationen zu vermeiden.


----------



## Atent123 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich brauche vermutlich das EVGA Classified SR-2


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, selbst wenn OC gehen sollte, reicht nichts an das SR-2 heran.
Das ist dann aber nicht mehr ökonomisch, da diese extrem selten geworden sind.
Unter 500€ allein für das board kommst du da selten weg. Es empfiehlt sich auch vorher schon zu wissen was man tut, bevor man zwei CPUs übertaktet.

Wäre dann eher ein Retro-Prestige-Projekt


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Genau, "vernünftig" wäre da eher ein 5960X Setup.


----------



## Knogle (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Board mit einem Dual Sockel bei dem OC möglich wäre ?
> Hat @Knogle es nicht geschafft auf Server Boards zu Übertakten ?
> 
> Um wie viel höher wäre der IPC von Sandy-E im vergleich zum Nehalem ?



Das Supermicro Board von shadie

Musst aber aufpassen da sich die Taktgeber und SMBus Versionen auch mit den Revisionen aendern
Kann aber wegen der Phasen gerne mal zu Instabilitaeten kommen bei der Spannung, Ueberhitzung und sowas

Aber paar MHz (5-10MHz stabil mindestens ohne Spannungsaenderung) sind mindestens drin


----------



## pain_metaler (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@ Joker_54 und Apfelkuchen

Erst einmal vielen Dank für eure schnelle Reaktion. Die Idee mit der Aufrüstung liegt aktuell auf Eis, da sich ein möglicher Käufer für mein R2E gefunden hat. 
Aktuell überlege ich eher den ASUS Cashback mit zunehmen und auf einen i7 4790k zu wechseln


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Von einem X5650 hätteste deutlich mehr als von einem 4790K - für 90€...


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Von einem X5650 hätteste deutlich mehr als von einem 4790K - für 90€...



Wenn ueberhaupt 90  Das ist eher die obere Grenze^^


----------



## shadie (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Wenn ueberhaupt 90  Das ist eher die obere Grenze^^



Naja 90 € zahlt man aktuell schon.
Obergrenze sind momentan eher 120 €
Dass es manchmal auch welche für 80 € gibt sollte auch klar sein, ist aber eher die Ausnahme als die Regel.


----------



## pain_metaler (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mpf... Ich habe nur Sorge, dass der Leistungszuwachs vom 920 @ 3,7 ghz zum x5650 nur gering ausfällt. Ich nutze den PC lediglich zum Spielen und da sollte doch der 4790k deutlich besser performen oder? Bzw. ist der Leistungsunterschied nicht so groß?

Auf Ebay gibt es einen x5650 für rund 110€ mit 10 Jahre Händlergarantie.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Kerne bringen eigentlich nur in den Spielen theoretisch was wo die CPU nicht limitiert weil eben schon vorher die 8 Threads gut genutzt wurden. Knapp wird es ja eher da wo mehr als 3 Threads nichts mehr nutzen und da hilft dann ein Seckskerner außerordentlich wenig.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ein X5650 würde einen i7 auch an die Wand rechnen wenn nur 5 Threads genutzt werden - ein Kern ist besser als 4 Virtuelle... 

Naja, wenn sich der 5650 nicht lohnt, dann auch der 4790K nicht. Der ist nun auch nicht soooo viel schneller... Höchstens 25%. Und beim 920 dürften zudem auch mehr als 3,7GHz drin sein.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ein Haswell ist eben die erwähnten +-20% schneller pro Takt und erlaubt mehr Takt. In Summe kann da schon an die 40% bei raus kommen. Der Westmere ist dagegen maximal 10% schneller pro Takt und schafft eigentlich nicht mehr Takt als der Bloomfield.

Sinnvoll in Spielen(mit sehr wenigen Ausnahmen die aber wie erwähnt kaum Threads nutzen) ist aber eigentlich garnichts oberhalb eines 920 bei 3,5GHz.


----------



## Malc0m (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hatte die gleiche Überlegung auch schon seit einiger Zeit.
Bin aber am ende bei meinem 920 @ 4Ghz geblieben. Auch aus dem Grund das die X5650 zZ selten für unter 100€ auf ebay zu finden sind.

Werde vll auf den 6700K umsteigen, alleine weil ich einfach mal eine Modernere Basis möchte. Lass mich da mal überraschen was die Tests so sagen wenn die neue Generation draußen ist von Intel.
Vll warte ich aber auch doch bis nächstes Jahr auf noch eine Generation.  Im Enddefekt stört mich nicht grad die Leistung meines 920 sondern eher das "drumherum" ( Board Ausstattung, Anschlüsse, Stromverbrauch usw..)


----------



## Aslinger (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



pain_metaler schrieb:


> Mpf... Ich habe nur Sorge, dass der Leistungszuwachs vom 920 @ 3,7 ghz zum x5650 nur gering ausfällt. Ich nutze den PC lediglich zum Spielen und da sollte doch der 4790k deutlich besser performen oder? Bzw. ist der Leistungsunterschied nicht so groß?
> 
> Auf Ebay gibt es einen x5650 für rund 110€ mit 10 Jahre Händlergarantie.



Als S1366 User würde ich mind. auf S2011-3 umsteigen und nicht auf eine Z97 Midrange Plattform...Von 4 Kerne auf 4 Kerne (auch wenn es ein Haswell oder Skylake ist) aufrüsten finde ich auch nicht sinnvoll. Wenn dann gscheid.


----------



## apfeldavid (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

INTEL CPU Xeon SixCore X5670 2.93GHz-12MB, SLBV7 | eBay
das ist doch ein gutes Angebot. mit preisvorschlag


----------



## Joker_54 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> INTEL CPU Xeon SixCore X5670 2.93GHz-12MB, SLBV7 | eBay
> das ist doch ein gutes Angebot. mit preisvorschlag


Für 77€ gibts den X5650 zum Sofortkauf, da lohnt sich der Aufpreis für 2 Stufen  Multi nicht 

Mal ne andere Frage: Wenn die CPU stellenweise durch ist, kann das Board trotzdem noch posten?
Bzw. Kann ich trotzdem ins BIOS etc? Hier ist eine genaue Beschreibung, würde nur gerne wissen, ob CPU oder Board durch ist.
Beim Board wär's schon seeehr ärgerlich


----------



## Knogle (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Für 77€ gibts den X5650 zum Sofortkauf, da lohnt sich der Aufpreis für 2 Stufen  Multi nicht
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage: Wenn die CPU stellenweise durch ist, kann das Board trotzdem noch posten?
> Bzw. Kann ich trotzdem ins BIOS etc? Hier ist eine genaue Beschreibung, würde nur gerne wissen, ob CPU oder Board durch ist.
> Beim Board wär's schon seeehr ärgerlich



Diagnosekarte ist der Weg  Weil normalerweise kommt eine defekte CPU nicht durch den POST, halt aufgrund des POSTs


----------



## Joker_54 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Diagnosekarte ist der Weg  Weil normalerweise kommt eine defekte CPU nicht durch den POST, halt aufgrund des POSTs


Das ist ja das bescheuerte. Der POST kommt NUR, wenn ich den Geil Value Ram einbaue. Mit dem G.Skill lädt er nichtmal den BIOS Ladescreen


----------



## apfeldavid (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

na die x5670 waren ja auch für die serverbrett besitzer gedacht 

edit: hab mal 170€ für zwei stück geboten 

edit2:
Vorgeschlagener Preis:	EUR 240,00 (2 x EUR 120,00)

ist ja nicht grade prickelnd...


----------



## shadie (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> na die x5670 waren ja auch für die serverbrett besitzer gedacht
> 
> edit: hab mal 170€ für zwei stück geboten
> 
> ...



Bleib bei deinen X5650 

Ich kann selbst mit 2,6ghz super zocken.

so lange man kein WOW spielt sollte es da keine Probleme geben.

CS Go
Lol
BF4 Witcher 3 

sind alle problemlos spielbar.

Den Mehrpreis für die 5670 würde ich nicht investieren 
Da bekommt man ja schon fast 2 x5650 dafür


----------



## Aslinger (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe meinen 5670er unter einen 100er inkl. Versand bekommen, und außerdem braucht er für die 4Ghz auch nicht viel VCore, sprich die CPU stammt mehr aus der Wafermitte. Da hat sich der Preis dann auch rentiert.


----------



## apfeldavid (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



shadie schrieb:


> Bleib bei deinen X5650



ich hab ja den x5660 und den gibts nicht als schnapper....

derpostmann hat heute wieder nix mitgebracht ;(


----------



## shadie (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen 5670er unter einen 100er inkl. Versand bekommen, und außerdem braucht er für die 4Ghz auch nicht viel VCore, sprich die CPU stammt mehr aus der Wafermitte. Da hat sich der Preis dann auch rentiert.



Kommt wie gesagt darauf an, was man so zockt.
Den x5650 bekommt man hin und wieder für 60 €, das sind mal so eben 40 € unterschied zu deinem und 60 € Unterschied zu dem aktuellen Ebay preis zum 5670.

Ob sich das wegen den par MHZ lohnt muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
Ich kann wie gesagt  stock mit dem system super zocken 




apfeldavid schrieb:


> ich hab ja den x5660 und den gibts nicht als schnapper....
> 
> derpostmann hat heute wieder nix mitgebracht ;(



Ach stimmt ja, du hattest auch aktuell leider nur einen oder?

Hmmmm was ist denn mit eurem Postmann los ? 

EDIT:

Da gibts nen Angebot:
Intel Xeon X5660 6Ã—2.80GHz | eBay

Oder hier den preis mit nem Vorschlag + verweis auf den 5670 drücken?
Intel Xeon X5660 / 6x 2,8 GHz / SLBV6 Â Six-Core 6-Core 2,80 2.8 2.80 | eBay

110 € Sollten doch drinnen sein oder?


----------



## Joker_54 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich fühl mich grade sowas von verarscht... Hab den Geil Value jetzt in Slot 2 gesteckt, Commandmode auf 2T gestellt und die Schrauben vom CPU-Kühler gelockert und siehe da - Er bootet komplett durch, Windows läuft und ist bis auf zuwenig Ram vollständig nutzbar 

Weitere Tests mit dem G.Skill folgen jetzt

EDIT: 12 GB posten mit 9-9-9-24-2T auch, Windows zeigt aber konstant 100% CPU Auslastung an und sobald man Chrome öffnet gibts einen IRQL_NOT_EQUAL BSOD
Sieht mir bislang sehr nach defektem IMC aus. Ram ist nicht kaputt.


----------



## Aslinger (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ersatz CPU testweise einbauen. Darum behalte ich den alten i7 920 auch, falls mal was sein sollte.


----------



## Joker_54 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Ersatz CPU testweise einbauen. Darum behalte ich den alten i7 920 auch, falls mal was sein sollte.


Ja, ich hatte jetzt noch ein paar Testläufe, bei Large FFT's steigen nach und nach die Kerne der CPU aus, nach einiger Zeit geht einfach die komplette Kiste aus.
Bluescreens mit Memory und Cache Zeugs die ganze Zeit...

Ich werd mir jetzt einfach einen neuen X5650 bestellen, für 77€ geht das gerade so noch klar


----------



## rottwag (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi Leute!

Sorry, für meine fast 2-wöchige Abstinenz.... Hatte leider viel Arbeit und war Abends immer total im Eimer...

Aber gestern dann:
Habe meinen 19€ i7 920 aufs rage 2 gestöpselt... Und siehe da... Ich habe Bild 

Gleich ein Bios update auf version 2101 gemacht und dann den x5670 (für 79€ sofortkauf) reingelegt.... Und..... Ich habe Bild! Es läuft...

Ich freu mich wie ein Schnitzel. Jetzt wird die Kiste gescheit zusammen gebaut, dann bisschen getestet und dann geht es ans OC...

Werde mich in Kürzer wieder melden.

Gruß


----------



## Knogle (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das klingt ja schonmal gut


----------



## rottwag (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi Leute,

also Rechner läuft echt prima. Habe heute alles mögliche gemacht - aber bzgl. OC bin noch nicht so zu gekommen. 

Aktuell läuft die Kiste komplett auf "Auto" - BLCK habe ich einfach mal auf 146 gestellt. Speicher läuft im XMP Profil bei 1,5 Volt. Soweit super.

Habe mir die letzte Version von CPU-Z installiert. Wundere mich, dass er quasi bei recht wenig Beschäftigung 0,885 Volte anzeigt @3515Mhz (24x146) ?! Wie kann das so wenig sein?

Unter Last mit allen Kernen geht er dann automatisch auf 1,15 Volt hoch - ist doch auch total wenig oder? Mehr als 52°C Grad auf einem Kern hatte ich auch noch nicht!? Dagegen mein Q9550 ja ein totaler Hitzkopf.... bin hin und weg..

Habe ich ein besondes gutes Teilchen erwischt - oder ist das immer so??

Gruß


----------



## Yoginatore (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hey Leute,

Ich würd mir gern so ein Dual CPU system wie shadie zusammenbauen, allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich da nicht auf einige probleme stoßen werde.
Habe mir einige seiten durchgelesen und teilweise habe ich die posts dann nicht verstanden.

Ich hab zwar schon einige PC's zusammengeschraubt und auch selbst zusammengestellt etc. (alles funzt wie es sein soll) allerdings wäre so ein Dual Socket System etwas ganz neues für mich.
Einen X5650 habe ich derzeit schon da (habe 3 ältere 1366 systeme mit 2* i7 920 und 1* i7 950 der allerdings eine macke hat, deswegen erstmal den 950er gegen den xeon getauscht), geht super ab die CPU, auch etwas übertaktet.

In meinem jetzigen system habe ich einen i7 2500k, allerdings stoße ich da bei manchen arbeitsschritten an die grenze, was dann natürlich nicht ganz so toll ist. Mehr Cores würden hier zu 100% eine verbesserung bringen.
Bin mir vorallem beim Board sehr unschlüssig, ich brauche aufjedenfall eines wo meine Radeon R9 280x reinpasst und ne Soundkarte damit ich auch was höre 

Tower hätte ich als ATX und EATX

Generell eine empfehlung oder soll ich lieber die finger davon lassen?


----------



## rottwag (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi Leute,

teste gerade den max BLCK aus. Bin aktuell gerade mal bei 185 (also noch recht weit am Anfang). Spannungen habe ich auf default Werte im BIOS festgesetzt.
Vcore ist 1,25 - also auch nicht wirkl. hoch. Multi auf 14x. Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass Speedfan (version 4.47) mir beim primen eine Temp von 83 Grad anzeigt  ...Core Tempe eiert dabei allerdings bei 57 Grad rum... hab dann Prima abgebrochen und dachte ich schau doch mal im BIOS nach der Temp - und da stand dann tatsächlich auch 80C Grad!!!  D.h. die hohe Temp stimmt... nicht die niedrige... 

Abgesehen davon, dass ich nach einer neueren Version von Core Temp gucken werde: Wie kann das sein, dass ich 83C Grad bei einer Vcore von 1,25 bekomme? Welche Spannungen können da noch mit reinspielen? 

PS: Kühlerkörper wird auch heiss - gehe nicht davon aus, dass ich ein MontageFehler gemacht habe - zumal ich den Brocken 2 via Backplate richtig schön festziehen kann.... habe einen 14cm Lüfter davor, der mit 1500 U/min drehen kann. 

Wie seht ihr das? Ist doch eigentlich zu heiss oder? Auch für Prime?!

Gruß


----------



## rottwag (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

....so

bin inzwischen bei 4,1 Ghz angekommen (22 x 186). Habe gleichzeitig die VCore noch um eine Stufe gesenkt auf 1,24 V und es läuft bis dato alles stabil.
Habe das Case aufgemacht, damit es fürs primen mehr Frischluft gibt. 

Bevor ich jetzt damit anfange (Cinebench läuft einwandfrei => 925 Punkte sind ok? .... gibt bestimmt noch Reserven beim Uncore + Mem)

Was mich aber wundert ist, dass manchesmal die Sensoren nicht so richtig arbeiten, seit dem der Takt bei 3,8Ghz+ ist.... 

So zeigt er mir manches mal plötzlich als CPU Temp nur 27 Grad (Cores 1-X aber normale Temps mit 40...). Dann zeigt er mir plötzlich unter Vcore nure noch 0,22 Volt an?! Hatte auch schon mal den Fall, der er mir für Vcore sowie 3,3V, 5V, und 12V, Schiene plötzich 65V angezeigt hat?!  

Hat das Board da ne Macke oder ist irgendeine Spannung etwas knapp bemessen, dass er da jezt spinnt? 

Möchte halt nicht primen, wenn er sagt CPU =27 Grad = ich lass den Lüfter nur bie 600 U/mn drehen 

Was sagt ihr zu diesem Verhalten??

Gruß


----------



## Knogle (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Yoginatore schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Ich würd mir gern so ein Dual CPU system wie shadie zusammenbauen, allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich da nicht auf einige probleme stoßen werde.
> Habe mir einige seiten durchgelesen und teilweise habe ich die posts dann nicht verstanden.
> ...



Ich kanns nur empfehlen


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Für was soll denn das DualSocket-System genutzt werden? Außer in Anwendungen dürftest du mit einem 2500K bzw. X5650 besser dastehen, da du das DualSocket-System ja nicht übertakten kannst und du von den vielen Kernen nix hast. Zumal durch NUMA ohne angepasste Software die Performance sogar bedeutend langsamer sein kann wenn nicht alle Kerne genutzt werden.


----------



## Yoginatore (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ich hab halt sehr viele Anwendungen offen die alle unterm strich natürlich was saugen und da bin ich eben an mein limit gestoßen wo nun nichtsmehr weitergeht, ich würde aber gern ein paar mehr starten.
Es ist jetzt keine Anwendung dabei die im einzelnen z.b. 50+% cpu braucht und quasi alles für sich beansprucht.

Habe auch festgestellt wenn ich den Aero Effekt im Windows ausstelle und auf das nicht ganz so schöne designe wechsle, dann läuft alles wieder flüssiger (sofern es davor ausgereizt war)
Muss dann wohl weniger render arbeit leisten.


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn du den X5650 ausgelastet kriegst, haste den schon übertaktet?

Weil ein X5650 schafft im Cinebench R15 etwa 650P - übertaktet auf 4,3GHz kratzt er an der 1000er-Marke. Zwei X5650er schaffen immerhin um die 1200P, wobei Cinebench schon sehr gut mit NUMA umgehen kann (non uniform memory architecture, ne Technik mit der die CPU A auf den Speicher von CPU B zugreifen kann. Durch den langen Weg CPU A -> Memory Controller A -> QPI-Direktlink zwischen CPU A und CPU B (die Xeons haben einen 2. QPI-Link für genau diesen Zweck, sonst müsste man noch über den Chipsatz... Würde noch mehr Latenz und besonders Bandbreite kosten) -> CPU B -> Memory Controller B -> Speicher B und zurück ist die Latenz aber extrem lang, aber noch schneller als eine Neuberechnung...), dies muss aber auch vernünftig unterstützt werden.


----------



## Jan565 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Für was soll denn das DualSocket-System genutzt werden? Außer in Anwendungen dürftest du mit einem 2500K bzw. X5650 besser dastehen, *da du das DualSocket-System ja nicht übertakten kannst *und du von den vielen Kernen nix hast. Zumal durch NUMA ohne angepasste Software die Performance sogar bedeutend langsamer sein kann wenn nicht alle Kerne genutzt werden.



Das ist nicht richtig.

Da sage ich nur EVGA SR-2 Classfield. Damit kannst du 2 CPUs wunderbar übertakten. Das war und ist bis heute eines der beeindruckensten Mainboards die es jemals im Desktop Segment gabt.


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und du glaubst er kauft sich dieses Mainboard für gebraucht über 500€?


----------



## Jan565 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist doch ein Schnäppchen oder nicht? 

Sagen wir mal so, es gibt kein bezahlbares Dual Sockel Board mit dem man Takten kann. Schade eigentlich. Intel sollte mal wieder so ein Board ausbringen. Und nein damit meine ich nicht das SR-X!


----------



## shadie (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Soooo am WE wegen Krankheit mal etwas Zeit zum Daddeln gehabt.

Hardware:
Dual X5650 @ stock
r9 290x 8gb @ 1150mhz
Monitor ist ein LG 34" 2560x1080

Gespielt wurden.

Lol 
CS Go
BF4
Witcher 3
Dayz

Mir ging es nur darum, ob die R9 290x ausgelastet wird oder ob der X5650 bremst.

LOL:
Die R9 290x hängt bei ca. 40% Auslastung / produziert dabei 90 FPS, bricht aber manchmal auf 60 runter.
Der X5650 scheint zu limitieren

CS GO
Verwunderlich aber es kommt stark auf die Map an.
Spielt man die "alten" Maps wie Italy usw hat man konstante 120 FPS.
Spielt man die neuen Maps wie Zoo schauts echt übel aus!
60 FPS / für CS Go Fanatiker unspielbar

BF4
Kurz um, keine Probleme, da limitiert nix!

Witcher 3
Ebenfalls keien Probleme, ich kann 1:1 die Benchmarkwerte von PCGH nachspielen.
Skaliert scheinbar recht ordentlich mit vielen Threads.

DayZ

Selbst auf Mittleren Settings nur 28 FPS auf dem LAND!!! nicht mal in der Stadt
Geht man in eine Stadt krepelt man mit 15-18 FPS durchs Gebiet
Selbst niedrige Einstellungen helfen nicht viel: 32 FPS 
Die R9 hängt dabei bei 15% Auslastung.

Extrem hartes CPU Limit!!!


Fazit:

Den X5650 @ Stock kann man für Gaming nicht gebrauchen.
Ich werde daher das Setup wie vorher eigentlich auch geplant nun doch dafür nutzen, wofür es gedacht ist.
Videobearbeitung!

Dort spielt er seine Stärken aus, Adobe Premiere pro wird richtig "beflügelt" durch die ganzen Kerne.

Fürs gaming werde ich mir nun doch was anderes holen.
Erst einmal steht am 25.7. der Umzug an, je nachdem was danach übrig bleibt entweder ein :

I5 4460 System
Oder einen I7 4790K samt Z97 MB


Wenn man den X5650 auf 4ghz prügelt kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die Spiele auch Spielbar werden.
In manchen Spielen denke ich jedoch, dass man trotzdem ins CPU limit rennt (Dayz auf alle Fälle)


----------



## Jan565 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn man die CPU nicht übertaktet muss man sich nicht wundern!

Also in CS GO habe ich mit meinem 2 7870 immer 250FPS+ und meiner läuft nur auf 4GHz. Ich renne mit meinen GPUs fast immer ins GPU Limit. 

Auf Standard ist die CPU etwas langsam das stimmt schon, aber wenn man mal eben 50% übertaktet, geht da schon einiges.


----------



## shadie (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Wenn man die CPU nicht übertaktet muss man sich nicht wundern!
> 
> Also in CS GO habe ich mit meinem 2 7870 immer 250FPS+ und meiner läuft nur auf 4GHz. Ich renne mit meinen GPUs fast immer ins GPU Limit.
> 
> Auf Standard ist die CPU etwas langsam das stimmt schon, aber wenn man mal eben 50% übertaktet, geht da schon einiges.



habe ich gesagt ich wundere mich?

nein

Ich hatte mir das System eigentlich nur für Videobearbeitung gekauft.
Dass ich damit Spiele war eigentlich nicht geplant, einen Versuch wars aber Wert.

Und wegen CS Go. Auf 4GHZ mag das sein, @ Stock sicherlich nicht!
Und wie gesagt, ich vermute dass der x5650 nur bei Dayz selbst auf 4ghz limitieren wird.
Zu CS Go habe ich nix gesagt.


----------



## Jan565 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

CS GO ist aber auch ein CPU lastiges Spiel. Aber immerhin nicht so krass wie Day Z. 

Day Z ist ein gutes Beispiel für schlampige Programmierung. Selbst ein 4790K wird deine Karte nicht ins GPU Limit bekommen. 

Würdest du übertakten, könntest damit auch wunderbar Zocken und brauchst nicht noch ein System. 



Ich überlege sogar schon mein System gegen ein kleineres zu tauschen(i5+Board). Ich brauche die Leistung einfach nicht und zocken tue ich auch kaum noch.


----------



## shadie (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jaaa übertakten mitm Server MB ist schwierig, bis auf ein par MHZ geht da nix.
Die bringen zwar im Cinebench ein par punkte, in Spielen die nur 1-2 Kerne nutzen bringt das aber gleich 0.

Das mit dem 2. System ist kein Problem.
War von Anfang an so angedacht gewesen 

Denke mal es wird ein i5 4690k + Z97 MB.
Dann habe ich genug singlethradleistung 

Jep Dayz ist extremer Softwaremüll was die Engine angeht.
Es macht aber sehr viel Spaß, da will ich nicht drauf verzichten.


----------



## Knogle (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Haste dich schon ans OC gewagt?


----------



## shadie (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Haste dich schon ans OC gewagt?



Ne nicht wirklich 
Mit den Kühlern wird auch nicht viel gehen.

Wenn die voll aufdrehen erreiche ich schon 50°C
Wenn ich Sie auf ein erträgliches Minimum regle liege ich bei 60°C bei Cinebench.

Viel Luft ist da nicht.


----------



## Knogle (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann probier halt soviel wie erträglich ist


----------



## shadie (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich will da aktuell eigentlich Experimente vermeiden 

Meine Überlegung ist jetzt:

Entweder für Videoebarbeitung nutzen / ich mache aktuell leider wenig Videos.
Wird sich leider nicht so stark rentieren.

Oder wieder verkaufen (bin ja sehr günstig an die Sachen gekommen) und auf I7 oder I5 Haswell wechseln.


Das muss ich mir heute Abend aber mal reichlich überlegen.

OC mit den Kühlern von NB SB will ich eigentlich auch nicht riskieren, die sidn viel zu winzig.


----------



## Pablo_Lopez (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hey ich habe vor mir einen 2. PC zuzulegen und suche ein günstiges Setup mit einer CPU und einem MB. Ich habe einen Corsair H60 hier liegen. 
Am besten links senden


----------



## Yoginatore (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wenn du den X5650 ausgelastet kriegst, haste den schon übertaktet?
> 
> Weil ein X5650 schafft im Cinebench R15 etwa 650P - übertaktet auf 4,3GHz kratzt er an der 1000er-Marke. Zwei X5650er schaffen immerhin um die 1200P, wobei Cinebench schon sehr gut mit NUMA umgehen kann (non uniform memory architecture, ne Technik mit der die CPU A auf den Speicher von CPU B zugreifen kann. Durch den langen Weg CPU A -> Memory Controller A -> QPI-Direktlink zwischen CPU A und CPU B (die Xeons haben einen 2. QPI-Link für genau diesen Zweck, sonst müsste man noch über den Chipsatz... Würde noch mehr Latenz und besonders Bandbreite kosten) -> CPU B -> Memory Controller B -> Speicher B und zurück ist die Latenz aber extrem lang, aber noch schneller als eine Neuberechnung...), dies muss aber auch vernünftig unterstützt werden.



Und was schafft der i7 2600k (im moment nicht OC'd)?
Ich möchte halt schon eine deutliche verbesserung meiner situation sehen, alles andere würd mir nicht viel bringen.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und du glaubst er kauft sich dieses Mainboard für gebraucht über 500€?



Ich würds mir denk ich zulegen, aber man findet es ja nirgens, hab schon ne weile gegoogelt (frage hier ist halt auch, was wenn es kaputt geht? Ersatz wird dann noch schwerer)



Ab und zu zocke ich auch mal ein Dota2 match, wenn ich nun aber den beitrag von shadie lese kommt die cpu bei games ja gar nichtmehr mit. (Wobei dota2 ja nicht so anspruchsvoll sein sollte oder?)


----------



## Knogle (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hol dir doch ein X8DTI-F wie das von shadie


----------



## Jan565 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn man die CPU übertaktet kommt die wunderbar mit.

Wenn das SR2 mal aufgibt, hast du mühe wieder eines zu bekommen. 

Daher lieber Single Sockel ein Rampage 2/3 Extreme oder halt was von Gigabyte für um die 150-170€ und schon hast ruhe. Die bekommt man noch wie Sand am Meer. 

Ich will meinen wohl zeitnah los werden. CPU und Board. 

Also ein 2600K schafft auf 4,9GHz in etwa 850P im Cinebench R15. 920 hat man in etwa mit einem 4GHz 5650. 

Ein 2600K hat @ Stock etwas über 600 Punkte im R15.


----------



## shadie (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe mit dem Dual CPU System eben auch mal Cinebench angeschmissen (CPU´s @ Stock)

1295 Punkte

Ein nicht übertakteter 3770k liegt bei 662, der I7 2600K wird denke ich ohne OC auch so bei 600 liegen wie jan geschrieben hat.

Wie gesagt, für Anwendungen ist das Dual CPU System TOP!
Für viele games ebenfalls, grad die neueren Games kommen mit dem System super klar.

Sobald es an ältere, bzw schlecht optimierte SPiele geht, die keine Multithread Unterstützung haben wirds "haarig".

Und ich betone noch mal, ich traue mich ans OC bei dem MB leider nicht ran!


----------



## Yoginatore (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also der haupt punkt für mich ist eben das ich bei einem Arbeitsschritt eben viele Programme offen habe die alle gerendert werden müssen (beispiel hatte ich ja mal genannt, alleine wenn ich den Aero effekt ausmache kann ich schon mehr laufen lassen da weniger gerendert werden muss - nehme ich mal an)
Dann wäre ein Dual Socket System dafür wohl besser

1295 Punkte @ Stock is ja dann doppelt soviel wie mein jetziger 2600k @ Stock.
Ich möchte auch nicht wirklich OC'n, nur wenn es nicht anders geht (500€ für ein gebrauchtes board is halt doch ne stange geld^^)

Würde ich dann eigtl auch ECC speicher brauchen oder kann ich meine alten verwenden? (Habe noch alte G.Skill Trident DDR3-2000 mit 9 9 9 24 hier rumfliegen) 2 gb pro riegel und glaub 12 riegel gesamt.


----------



## shadie (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Yoginatore schrieb:


> Also der haupt punkt für mich ist eben das ich bei einem Arbeitsschritt eben viele Programme offen habe die alle gerendert werden müssen (beispiel hatte ich ja mal genannt, alleine wenn ich den Aero effekt ausmache kann ich schon mehr laufen lassen da weniger gerendert werden muss - nehme ich mal an)
> Dann wäre ein Dual Socket System dafür wohl besser
> 
> 1295 Punkte @ Stock is ja dann doppelt soviel wie mein jetziger 2600k @ Stock.
> ...




Das mit dem ECC kommt ganz aufs MB drauf an.
Du solltest aber bedenken, 1366 nutzt tripple channel.
3 Ram Riegel je CPU sollten es bei Dual CPU also schon sein.

Bzgl. Leistung.
Yep die "Theorie" sieht so aus, dass 2 x5650@ stock ein bisschen mehr als doppelt so schnell wären wie ein i7 2600k @ stock.
Es ist halt die Frage, was du damit alles machst.
Welche Spiele spielst du?

Wenn du viel mit Videobearbeitungstools arbeitest, könnte sich eine Zusammenstellung mit Dual CPU durchaus lohnen.
Wenns nur um gaming geht und ein paar wenige Programme, rentiert es sich nicht.

EDIT: Eben die ANzahl gesehen, 12 Riegel ? :-O krass  normalerweise sollten auch normale rams gehen also ohne ecc, dann kann man aber nur max 24gfb verwenden meine ich.
@ Knogle korrigiere mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## Yoginatore (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja die sind schon "uralt", hatte ich damals auf 2 1366 Systeme verteilt gehabt aber als ich dann mehr GB pro Riegel gebraucht habe eben ausgemustert (4 gb riegel waren damals fast unbezahlbar bzw. einfach rausgeworfenes geld)
Aber 12*2 würde dann ja reichen, bin mir nur nicht sicher ob einer der Rams nen macken hat oder nicht.


----------



## rottwag (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo Leute,

mein X5670 läuft auf einem Rage 2 nun prime stable bei 186x22 = 4,1 Ghz @ 1,237 Volt (CPU-Z). UCLK ist 3,2Ghz, QI 6,4. Temperaturen max. 75  Grad beim primen. ist das ok? 

Interessanter Weise laufen 191x22 ) 4,2 Ghz nicht stable - auch nicht, wenn ich Vcore und QPI Volt um eine Stufe hoch stelle (auf 1,25V)... woran kann das liegen? 
(Ram ist G.Skill 1600er 1,5V @ 1,55V)

Bringt es was NB oder SB Spannung leicht zu erhöhen? Die sind auf default werde gefixt - wo wie alle anderen Spannungen auch

Ansonsten: LLC ist ja sehr umstritten. Ich habe es bei mir aktiviert, da ich nicht denke, dass Spannungsspitzen was machen, wenn ich gerade mal bei 1,237 Volt bin, oder wie ist hier so die Meinung`?

Gruß


PS: Noch was
1)  auf meiner 5Volt NT Leitung liegen konstant und ohne Schwankungen 4,85Volt an , auch wenn ich die CPU z.B. mit 1,6 Ghz @ 0,88 Volt laufen lasse.... ist das bedenklich? NT ist erst 3 Jahre alt und ist ein bequiet mit 480W
2) Speedfan erkennt die CPU T3mperatur teils nicht korrekt - manchesmal bleibt die Temperatur auch hängen und ändert sich nicht mehr. Welches  Programm kann ich alternativ für die Lüftersteuerung verwenden? MSI Afterburner zeigt die Temps immer richtig an z.B.  -aber da kann ich die Lüfter nicht mit steuern (abgesehen vom gfx Lüfter)


----------



## Jan565 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vielleicht will dein Board keinen BCLK von 191. Probiere einmal herauszufinden welchen BCLK dein Board mitmacht in dem mach die CPU nicht alt zu sehr Taktet.


----------



## rottwag (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi Jan,

naja ich habe nen Rage II Extreme - wäre schon komisch, wenn da bei 190 Ende ist. Ich Spannungen finde ich ja auch noch schön niedrig - die Frage ist nur, ob ich an der falschen Stellschraube drehe... 


Aber du hast schon recht: Also ich mit niedrigem Multi den BLCK ausgelotet habe bin ich nur bis genau 190 gegangen, weil ich dachte, das lang mir eh  ... naja, nun will ich doch wissen ob noch mehr geht, da VCor und Temps auf Reserven schließen lassen. 

Ich dreh am Besten den Multi wieder runter und lote den BLCK noch weiter aus. Möglicherweise will der RAm auch mehr Spannung. Habe gesehen, dass er für 1600Mhz nicht mit 9-9-9-24 spezifiert ist und er jetzt aber mit ca. 1450 auf 9-9-9-24 @1.55V läuft... evtl. braucht er dann doch nich n Tick mehr.... 

Ich checks mal und melde mich wieder

Gruß


----------



## Jan565 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Arbeitsspeicher wäre auch möglich. 

Ich habe alles über den Multi gemacht bei mir. BCLK auf 200, Spannungen angepasst und jetzt läuft das so. Den Ram habe ich bei mir in den Spezifikationen laufen lassen .

Also im Schnitt machen gute Boards einen BCLK von ~220 mit. Extrem gute bis 250 und es soll sogar einige geben die bis 280 gehen. 

Aber ich sage mal so, einen Unterschied zwischen 4GHz und 4,4GHz merkt man nicht. Deswegen lasse ich meinen auch lieber bei 4GHz laufen. Deutlich weniger belastend für die Hardware.


----------



## Joker_54 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit der PCIe Frequenz und mit vernünftigen Teilern geht meistens noch mehr.
PCIe auf 103Mhz, Ramteiler auf die Default-Stufe und ULCK knapp über dem Ram-Uncore 2:1 Verhältnis. So hab ich 195 BCLK rausholenkönnen, danach wollte die CPU nicht mehr. Mit Spannungserhöhungen ging dann auch 200, aber früher oder später verreckt dann die CPU und man hat den Salat. 

Allgemein finde ich eigentlich, dass es sich nicht lohnt über 180 BCLK zu gehen, 4GHz reichen locker für alles aus. Höhere Taktraten machen nur CPU und Board kaputt, das muss ja irgendwo nicht sein.

Zum Benchen hab ich auch schon 216MHz Base stabil bekommen, zum Arbeiten und 24/7 Betrieb kann man das aber vergessen, da kann man sich wahrscheinlich alle 2 Wochen ne neue CPU kaufen, bei den Spannungen, die ich da gebraucht hab


----------



## Aslinger (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Mit der PCIe Frequenz und mit vernünftigen Teilern geht meistens noch mehr.
> PCIe auf 103Mhz, Ramteiler auf die Default-Stufe und ULCK knapp über dem Ram-Uncore 2:1 Verhältnis. So hab ich 195 BCLK rausholenkönnen, danach wollte die CPU nicht mehr. Mit Spannungserhöhungen ging dann auch 200, aber früher oder später verreckt dann die CPU und man hat den Salat.
> 
> Allgemein finde ich eigentlich, dass es sich nicht lohnt über 180 BCLK zu gehen, 4GHz reichen locker für alles aus. Höhere Taktraten machen nur CPU und Board kaputt, das muss ja irgendwo nicht sein.
> ...



Jep, darum fahre ich auch mit 4Ghz aber mit max. Multi und 167 MHz Bclk. Mein Board ist ja auch schon 6 Jahre alt und soll noch laaaange halten. Außerdem konnte ich ICH IOH usw...sogar noch undervolten. Darum nur 96W idle Verbrauch.


----------



## rottwag (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also: Habe BLCK weiter ausloten wollen: Multi =14 und dann bin ich auf 192 , danach auf 198... bei 198 sind schon wieder die Sensoren ausgestiegen..weiß nicht, was da immer nicht mit macht. Gut aber die 192 waren stabil.

habe dann 22x191 = 4,2 Ghz probiert (Spannung für Ram, CPU und QPI sicherhaltshalber noch 1 Stufe hoch.... und .... läuft trotzdem net  .... ich glaube da limitert was anderes.)

Habe jetzt auch die Schnauze voll erstmal  ...werde alle Spannungen wieder runterstellen und fahre das System dann mit 22x186 = 4,1 ghz @ 1,23 V .... in diesem Setting kann ich sogar SpeedStep aktivieren und es läuft stabil... hab dann im Idle lauschige 12x186 = 2,2 Ghz @ 1,21 V.... 

Irgendwie scheint bei meiner CPU 4,1 Ghz  der Sweet Spot zu sein...  aber passt ja  

GRuß

PS: ICH und IOH habe ich auf den default Werten gefixt und nie Spannung erhöht... kann es evtl. daran liegen, dass ich meine 4,2 Ghz nicht bekomme?


----------



## Joker_54 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin für 4.2GHz bei ICH um 2 Stufen, IOH um 1 Stufe hoch.

Bei mir hat dann aber recht schnell die CPU limitert, dass kannst du nurnoch mit abnormalen Spannungen stabil halten.
Alles üebr 4GHz ist für 24/7 aber eh nichtmehr sinnvoll


----------



## Knogle (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Warum hat sich bisher niemand sonst an Pinmods gewagt?


----------



## Jan565 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Weil man damit seine Hardware komplett schrotten kann und das wohl keiner von uns will.

Ich frage mich gerade wie es im Alltag mit einem X5650 @ 4GHz gegen einen 4670K OC aussieht. 

Bin am überlegen meinen zu verkaufen und später dann auf etwas aktueller umzusteigen, weil ich die Leistung nicht mehr brauche und die schon recht viel verbrauchen.


----------



## Joker_54 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn du den 4670K auf 4GHz kloppst, hast du eine Verbesserung von ~20-25%. Normale Programme nutzen ja weder die vielen Kerne, noch neue Instructionsets, sodass es am Ende auf pure IPC rausläuft


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat dann aber recht schnell die CPU limitert, dass kannst du nurnoch mit abnormalen Spannungen stabil halten.
> Alles üebr 4GHz ist für 24/7 aber eh nichtmehr sinnvoll



Natürlich geht das mit normalen Spannungen, mein System läuft seit ich es habe bei 4,4GHz@200MHz bei niedrigen Spannungen. Für einen Monat auch auf 220MHz BCLK, um die Hypers auf 2200MHz laufen zu lassen, und auch das war locker möglich ohne zu viel geben zu müssen.

Wenn du bei so wenig BCLK schon so stark an den Spannungen schrauben musst, dann ist das wahrscheinlich nur Placebo und das Problem anderweitig zu suchen. 

Mein Rex II macht z.B. 220Mhz BCLK bei völlig entspannten 1,28Vqpi mit, Rest undervolted. Was wirklich viel Spannung braucht ist der Uncore.



> habe dann 22x191 = 4,2 Ghz probiert (Spannung für Ram, CPU und QPI  sicherhaltshalber noch 1 Stufe hoch.... und .... läuft trotzdem net  .... ich glaube da limitert was anderes.)





> fahre das System dann mit 22x186 = 4,1 ghz @ 1,23 V



Das ist schon ziemlich wenig Spannung, denke da limitiert dich einfach die Vcore.


----------



## Joker_54 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hatte halt einfach eine schlechte CPU, die hat ja auch recht schnell den Geist aufgegeben, ein X5670 ist schon auf dem Weg.
Problem war sowohl VQPI, als auch VCore, nach dem Anheben lief es ja problemlos (für eine Weile )


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nach dem was du hier gepostet hattest, hattest du aber nie auch nur ansatzweise gefährliche Spannungen anliegen. 
Würde eher vermuten, dass der Vorbesitzer sehr rabiat damit umgegangen ist; die meisten REX II sind durch viele brutale Hände gewandert


----------



## Jan565 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich meine damit eher, dass der Unterschied zwischen 4 und 4,4 nicht zu merken ist. Mit 4,4GHz ist man schon fast am Ende von dem was geht. 4GHz kann man mit der Hardware ganz entspannt laufen lassen und das auch für lange Zeit. 

Wenn 4GHz bei der CPU nicht mehr reichen, dann reichen 4,4GHz auch nicht.


----------



## Knogle (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist se also wirklich putt?


----------



## Joker_54 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ist se also wirklich putt?


Kann ich dir Samstag oder Sonntag sagen, je nach dem, wann ich Zeit finde. So ein CPU-Tausch ist durch die WaKü auch immer ein riesen Akt 

@Apfelkuchen: Ich hoffe es mal nicht, sonst wirds ein teurer Spaß... Wobei dann direkt wieder ein Sandy oder neuer reinkommt, da ich von AVX einen Vorteil hab


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Grundsätzlich stimmt das, aber nicht immer. 
Ich hab vor einiger Zeit ein paar Skalierungsbenchmarks gemacht. 4,4-4,6GHz ist in einigen Titeln sehr nice to have, um die min-FPS nochmal ein wenig zu heben um damit immer im völlig flüssigen Bereich zu bleiben.
Um in War Thunder Ground immer über 60FPS zu bleiben reichen 4GHz bei mir nicht, ab 4,4GHz habe ich dagegen keine Probleme.

Bei sowas wie Tomb Raider ist es natürlich egal, da konnte ich nur 2 FPS Unterschied zwischen Standardtakt und 4,6GHz messen, weil das GPU-Limit so extrem ist.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja, mein X5650 ist auch nach einem Monat verreckt - dabei blieb ich bei allen Spannungen weit im grünen Bereich und unter 85° Kerntemp... War danna uch der Grund wieso ich den 1366er-Sockel wieder aufgegeben hatte. Wobei der Sockel 1366 als Bastelplattform sicher nochmal Einzug halten wird.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann mir nicht erklären, wie das bei euch ohne vorhergehende Strapazen passiert sein kann. Ich kenne genug Leute, die ihre Westmere seit Release bei 1,45Vcore und 1,5Vqpi laufen lassen.


----------



## Jan565 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe bis heute auch keine Probleme. Board läuft gut und CPU auch. 

Seid 8 Monaten habe ich das jetzt alles im Einsatz und es gab nie Probleme mit irgendwas.


----------



## Joker_54 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht erklären, wie das bei euch ohne vorhergehende Strapazen passiert sein kann. Ich kenne genug Leute, die ihre Westmere seit Release bei 1,45Vcore und 1,5Vqpi laufen lassen.


Die Dinger laufen ja schon seit Jahren in Rechenzentren, manchmal scheint man Glück zu haben, manchmal auch nicht...
Woran es bei mir liegt kann ich aber mit Sicherheit erst am WE sagen, ich bin mir noch unsicher über Cache, IMC oder Board (QPI/Northbridge um genau zu sein)

Ich hoffe nur sehr stark es ist nur was in der CPU, weil ich durch den nötigen Kauf eines neuen Notebooks für Studium relativ knapp bei Kasse bin


----------



## Knogle (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Die Dinger laufen ja schon seit Jahren in Rechenzentren, manchmal scheint man Glück zu haben, manchmal auch nicht...
> Woran es bei mir liegt kann ich aber mit Sicherheit erst am WE sagen, ich bin mir noch unsicher über Cache, IMC oder Board (QPI/Northbridge um genau zu sein)
> 
> Ich hoffe nur sehr stark es ist nur was in der CPU, weil ich durch den nötigen Kauf eines neuen Notebooks für Studium relativ knapp bei Kasse bin



Ein 200 Laptop tuts doch auch  Da reicht auch ein Atom


----------



## Jan565 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ein 200 Laptop tuts doch auch  Da reicht auch ein Atom



Dem muss ich zustimmen, habe selber ein Tablet nur für das Studium und reicht mehr als aus. Intel Atom Z3735F 2GB Ram. Reicht locker.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat aber auch was mit Qualität zu tun, und mit 2GB RAM gewinnt man heutzutage keinen Blumentopf mehr. Mein größter Kritikpunkt an allen aktuellen Atom-Tablets... Leider machen es ja erst die Atom x5- und Atom x7-SoCs besser.


----------



## Jan565 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was brauch man so viel Leistung in einem Tablet? 

Außer Office habe ich da nichts drauf und es reicht mehr als dicke.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Man macht 3 oder 4 Browser-Tabs auf, hat nebenbei Office im Hintergrund auf, vielleicht noch Skype und der RAM ist voll?


----------



## Joker_54 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Man macht 3 oder 4 Browser-Tabs auf, hat nebenbei Office im Hintergrund auf, vielleicht noch Skype und der RAM ist voll?


Tablets sind auch nicht ganz so gut zum Programmieren...
Ich renn schon mit den 4Gigs von meinem derzeitigen Laptop ständig ins Limit, von der nicht vorhandenen CPU Power will ich erst garnicht anfangen.
Der Core M ist einfach zu lahm für jeden Spaß, die 5400RPM Festplatte gibt den Rest. SSD lohnt nichtmehr, weil der Akku durch ist (Hält 45min pro Aufladung)

Wie ihr dann mit einem Atom auskommt gibt mir wieder Rätsel auf


----------



## shadie (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe heute sogar meinen Firmen lappi mit 4GB DDR3 Ram nur mit Outlook, excel word unserem WWSystem + Telefonsystem an seine Grenzen gebracht.

In meinem privatenlappi habe ich auch 8GB drinnen, kostet heut zu Tage ja nix mehr.


----------



## Knogle (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin wohl der einzige der in nem Gamer Pc 4GB drin hat


----------



## rottwag (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi

Ich wollte noch anmerken, dass meine qpi Spannung bei 4,2 GHz 1,25v war. Nun, wo ich stabil bei 4,1Ghz bin, habe ich sie wieder auf 1,2375 gesenkt. 

Evtl. Ist die CPU doch recht gut 

Übrigens lief sie anfänglich on stock alles auf Auto mit Turbo 25x133=3,3 GHz @ 1,16v.
Im idle mit 12x133=1,6Ghz @ 0,79v. 

Habt ihr bei euren ähnliche Werte?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo, ist nicht ungewöhnlich, aber 4,2GHz bei 1,25V ist schon leicht überm Durchschnitt. Rest ist absolut Standard. Interessant wird es, wenn der Takt noch höher geht; wenn die CPU dann noch so weiter skaliert und mit 4,4-4,5GHz folglich bei ~1,3V landet ist sie sehr gut.


----------



## rottwag (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was sagt ihr denn zu den 4,85v auf meiner 5v Leitung? Bedenklich oder normal?

Ist wie gesagt stabil und nicht lastabhängig.


----------



## Aslinger (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Bin wohl der einzige der in nem Gamer Pc 4GB drin hat



Wird wohl ein Youngtimer Gamer PC sein, oder?

Im Voodoo 5 Sys habe ich nur 512MB drin, das reicht für die Spieleperlen von damals.


----------



## Aslinger (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Jo, ist nicht ungewöhnlich, aber 4,2GHz bei 1,25V ist schon leicht überm Durchschnitt. Rest ist absolut Standard. Interessant wird es, wenn der Takt noch höher geht; wenn die CPU dann noch so weiter skaliert und mit 4,4-4,5GHz folglich bei ~1,3V landet ist sie sehr gut.



4Ghz mit nur 1,16V dürfte wohl schon sehr gut sein. So lasse ichs auch und wir haben ja auch Sommertemps. Sorry für Doppelpost!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

4GHz ist halt kein wirklich relevanter Takt um das einzuordnen, weil jeder Westmere das mit einer Spannung schafft, die niedrig genug ist. 
Ob eine solche CPU wirklich gut ist entscheidet sich, wenn es höher als das gehen soll, denn erst da kommen je nach Güte die Spannungsmauern, wegen denen sich der maximale Takt festlegt.
Wenn die Vcore weiterhin so skaliert, dann ist es wirklich eine gute CPU.

Vergleich das ruhig mit den Haswells; es kümmert wenig, ob der bei 4GHz Takt wenig Spannung zieht, weil das sowieso alle mit +-10W Unterschied schaffen. 
Ob wegen der walls bei 4,4 oder bei 4,7 Schluss ist hat schon mehr Relevanz.


----------



## Aslinger (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich möchte ja auch dass mein S1366 Sys später mal zur Retro Garde gehört, bleibt also solange es lebt bei mir. Mehr als 4GHz wird der also niemals sehen. Außerdem war ich schon immer ein Undervolting mit Overclocking User.

Früher in den 90er und Anfang 2000er war das overcl. noch sehr spannend.  Pentium 90 auf 120MHz, hui das war noch schön und hat einiges gebracht, vor allem in NFS2. Aber heute, zahlt wirklich nicht mehr unbedingt aus, alles raus zu holen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vielleicht spielst du nur die falschen Spiele  In GTA, StarCraft und WT Ground gehe ich mitlerweile bis 4.6GHz hoch, weil es sich dort wirklich lohnt. Mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt.

Für ein späteres Retro-System habe ich ein limitiertes E759 und meinen besten i7 920 aufgehoben. Der Westmere als Hauptsystem wird bei mir sicher nicht ewig dienen. Habe erst vor ein paar Tagen wieder eines meiner 1366-boards verkauft.


----------



## Aslinger (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn die Leistung nicht mehr reicht, dann gibts halt den 2011-3er.  GTA V usw... alles läuft zufriedenstellend. 4,6 wäre mir zu hart und die arme CPU, ne danke da wird nix gequält. Vor allem jetzt im Sommer und Lukü. 

Aja und DX12 wird die CPUs ganz schön entlasten, S1366 wird wohl die Plattform werden, die am längsten bei mir als Hauptsys dienen wird.

Hier sieht man auch schön wie es mit dem 920er läuft: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDtHQMHHmC8


----------



## Joker_54 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So, mein PC scheint wieder normal zu funktionieren, Problem war wahrscheinlich ein verbogener Pin im Sockel. Wie der umknicken konnte kann ich mir nach wie vor nicht erklären 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit hatte Apfelkuchen wohl doch recht, die neue CPU werde ich aber eingebaut lassen, solange der PC damit gut läuft.

EDIT: @Profis: Der AN1 Pin war kaputt, laut Intel ist der als RSVD (Reserved) eingetragen. Was der tut weiß ich aber leider nicht.

EDIT 2: Der Pin ist wohl für die negative Spannungsversorgung zuständig und hat mir dementsprechend den PC genuked  Peinlich sowas...


----------



## Knogle (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> So, mein PC scheint wieder normal zu funktionieren, Problem war wahrscheinlich ein verbogener Pin im Sockel. Wie der umknicken konnte kann ich mir nach wie vor nicht erklären
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alte CPU putt?

Woher hast du das Pinout?

Also die Pins aussen musste ich immer alle verbiegen fuer meine Pinmods, oder ausreissen


----------



## Joker_54 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Pins hab ich mir von den 3 Links zusammengestückelt: Hier, hier und hier.

Alte CPU dürfte also noch gehen, aber ich hab grad nicht den Nerv die WaKü wieder umzubauen...
Also bleibt der X5670 drin, der lässt sich eh bei angenehmeren Spannungen fahren. So kann ich den alten Takt, aber diesmal mit Turbo/SpeedStep und C1E halten.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Damit hatte Apfelkuchen wohl doch recht, die neue CPU werde ich aber eingebaut lassen, solange der PC damit gut läuft.



Sowas les ich natürlich gerne, aber tut mir Leid um dein board  Wenn der pin nur RSVD ist, sollte das kein Drama sein. Im besten Fall kriegt die CPU nur ein bisschen weniger Strom.


----------



## rottwag (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi Leute,

kleines  Update: Nachdem ich jetzt ja nicht ohne weiteres über 4,1 Ghz hinaus gekommen bin, habe ich angefangen mich mit der VCore immer weiter nach unten zu tasten! 
Aktuell bin ich bei 1,19V angekommen! Wenn das jetzt stabil läuft, dann lasse ich es erstmal so. 

D.h. aber  auch im Umkehrschluss, dass meine CPU bei 4,2Ghz @1,24 V hätte stabil laufen müssen und es schlicht an anderen Dingen happerte (Speicher V? QPI V? ICH/MHC V?) 

Naja - da der Performance Zuwachs auf 4,2 oder 4,3 oder 4,4 Ghz eh nur marginal ist und meine GTX 960 eh vorher limitiert, brauche ich glaube ich nicht mehr....


----------



## Joker_54 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mehr ist eigentlich nur aus Fun. Bringen tut es in meinem Fall so gut wie nix, einzig World of Tanks und Mordors Schatten profitieren minimal von einem erhöhten Takt


----------



## shadie (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Mehr ist eigentlich nur aus Fun. Bringen tut es in meinem Fall so gut wie nix, einzig World of Tanks und Mordors Schatten profitieren minimal von einem erhöhten Takt



Dayz und CS Go wären da auch noch kandidaten die da massiv von profitieren.

2,6gh getakteten X5650 / CS GO ca. 80-110 FPS je nach Map
                                                     / Dayz auf ein und der selben stelle an der Küste vor einer stadt 25 FPS

Aktuell übergangsweise I5 3470
                                                     / CS GO 230 FPS
                                                     / Dayz 49 FPS


In so Spielen merkt man mehr takt sehr sehr deutlich 
Ein weiterer Kandidat wäre Minecraft


----------



## Joker_54 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wir reden hier aber nicht von 2.6GHz -> 4GHz sondern 4GHz -> 4.2 oder 4.3GHz

In CS:GO war ich da schon über den 300FPS... Ich denke irgendwann kommt einfach der Punkt, da rentiert sich das Takten nichtmehr wirklich, dann kann man lieber auf V Einsparungen achten

EDIT: Bei mir war dann auch ziemlich schnell der Zeitpunkt erreicht, wo dann einfach mal Kerne aussteigen und bei Beispielsweise Blender nicht mehr mitrendern. Davon hat man dann auch nix mehr, selbst wenn die CPU auf 4.6GHz+ läuft ^^


----------



## shadie (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Wir reden hier aber nicht von 2.6GHz -> 4GHz sondern 4GHz -> 4.2 oder 4.3GHz
> 
> In CS:GO war ich da schon über den 300FPS... Ich denke irgendwann kommt einfach der Punkt, da rentiert sich das Takten nichtmehr wirklich, dann kann man lieber auf V Einsparungen achten
> 
> EDIT: Bei mir war dann auch ziemlich schnell der Zeitpunkt erreicht, wo dann einfach mal Kerne aussteigen und bei Beispielsweise Blender nicht mehr mitrendern. Davon hat man dann auch nix mehr, selbst wenn die CPU auf 4.6GHz+ läuft ^^



Das stimmt auch wieder, wusste nicht wie viel der x5650 auf 4ghz macht.
Ich fand es nur beachtlich, wie stark sich das ganze von 2,6ghz xeon auf 3,4ghz i5 ivy geändert hat.

Diese Woche sollte mein I7 4790k kommen.
Mal schauen wie CS GO dann läuft


----------



## rottwag (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe gerade mal Core Temp gestartet. Dort wird die VID ausgelesen. mein X5670 hat eine VID von 0,975Volt ?!!?!?! 

Kann das sein?? Was haben eure Westmeres so für VIDs?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was ist ueberhaupt VID?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die VIDs sind die Standardspannungen der verschiedenen loadstates.

@rottwag: Du benutzt da eine Version von Coretemp, die älter ist als die Westmeres 
Deshalb auch die Darstellung als (ES). Ich würde daher nicht viel darauf geben.

Bei aktuellen Versionen wird die VID gar nicht angezeigt, aber ich hab mir kurz die gleiche 2009er (!) Version  wie du geholt und habe dort den selben Wert. Aber nur im idle, weil das die Standard-VID für den 12er Multiplikator ist  
Schalt mal in Windows auf Höchstleistung, dann solltest du Schwankungen auf ~1,1V sehen.


----------



## Henninges (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

mahlzeit...um hier nicht den gesamten thread zu durchforsten, nur ne kurze frage : xeon x5650 auf asus p6t se, OOB möglich oder nicht ?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Braucht mindestens BIOS  0815, auf den neueren Revisionen sollte das vorhanden sein, ist aber nicht garantiert. Der BIOS-Baustein ist gesockelt, man kann also für ~8€ auf eBay einen Baustein mit passendem BIOS erwerben, falls ein Vorbesitzer zu faul war das neueste BIOS (0908) zu flashen.


----------



## Henninges (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

danke apfelkuchen.


----------



## Knogle (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Laufen Infiniband Karten eigentlich auch auf den 1366ern ?

Gibt es noch 1366er Boards mit Floppy UND PCI-X Anschluss? Bin immernoch auf Floppy angewiesen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit PCI-X und Floppy gibts nur was von Supermicro, klick. Ich will lieber nicht wissen, was du damit vorhast  
Von Infiniband hab ich keinen Plan.


----------



## Knogle (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Danke dir lol, genau sowas hab ich gesucht


----------



## apfeldavid (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Henninges schrieb:


> mahlzeit...um hier nicht den gesamten thread zu durchforsten, nur ne kurze frage : xeon x5650 auf asus p6t se, OOB möglich oder nicht ?


hab das p6tse mit nem x58 premium bios und einen 5660@4,2 (nicht dauernd, nur wenn ich die leistung brauche) mit nem mugen4.


----------



## wakey (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab mir das Teil jetzt auch mal in der Bucht geordert, inkl. Asus P6X58D-E.
Prozi für 79€ exkl. Versand, das Brett 165€ exkl. Versand, und dabei ist das schon um 44€ runtergehandelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Garkein Zuckerschlecken .
Bin mal gespannt wie der Performanceunterschied zu meinem auf 3,7ghz laufenden Phenom II 1055T ausfällt. 
Übertaktet ist der Phenom II X6 ja selbst ein Geheimtipp imho. Lustig ist das der 1055T in der Bucht zurzeit sogar meistens mehr kostet als der x5650.

Für mich waren Hyperthreading, bessere Singlethread leistung und leicht höheres OC potential gegenüber dem Phenom das verlockende.
Mal sehen ob es sich ausgezahlt hat 


Nachtrag: Gibt noch eine Sache wo Ich euren Rat gebrauchen könnte!
Im momentanen Sys hab ich 2x8GB Team Group DDR3-2400 verbaut, und ich hab noch 4x2GB Kingston HyperX DDR3-1600 hier rumfliegen.
Was ist eure Meinung, beim Xeon auf TripleChannel verzichten und Uncore/Ram mit mehr Takt fahren, oder den Kingston dazustopfen?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

EVGA SR -2 inkl. 2 Xeon x5620 + 16GB RAM für 600$. Kaufen?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Für Spieleleistung auf keinen Fall, aber günstiger kriegst du ein SR-2 wahrscheinlich nicht. Die Xeons sind btw nur Vierkerner.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich weiß aber nice 2 have. Dazu eben die 16GB RAM. Denke der Preis ist schon gut oder? ^^


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Joa klingt gut


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie kriege ich das Ding denn angeschlossen? 2x 8pol Mainboardanschlüsse? 

Welche Netzteile haben denn 2x 8 pol für´s mainbaord? Versteh auch grad nicht was es mit den 3x 6pol Anschlüssen auf dem Board auf sich hat. Sind die zur zusätzlichen Versorgung der Grafikkarten gedacht?


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Bequiet Dark Power Pro 10 zum Bleistift 

Jo die 6 Pol sind nur fuer SLI Konfigurationen


----------



## shadie (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Oder damit:

DELOCK Kabel Power 8 Pin EPS > 2 x 4 Pin Molex: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

geht auch super.
Wenn man oc betreibt weiß ich nicht wie sich der adapter "verhält"



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> EVGA SR -2 inkl. 2 Xeon x5620 + 16GB RAM für 600$. Kaufen?



Deins kannste noch für ca. 160 € unter die Leute bringen.
Brauchst dann aber noch einen X5660...

Rein just for Fun 600USD ausgeben?
Das musst du wissen, in Sachen gaming bringts Nada zu deinem aktuellen System.

Das MB an sich ist aber Extrem geil !  und vor allem selten.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



shadie schrieb:


> Oder damit:
> 
> DELOCK Kabel Power 8 Pin EPS > 2 x 4 Pin Molex: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
> 
> ...




Ahhhh, eigentlich wollte es nur haben, weil naja ich es haben will. Ohne Sinn und Verstand eben. 
Mein altes System wollte ich eigentlich so behalten und das eben so als Spielzeug. ^^

So den Typen nochmal angeschrieben: Zubehör vom Board nada und einer der 7 PCI-E Steckplätze geht nicht mehr.
Ansonsten kämen zu den 600 $ noch knapp 138 $ inkl. Zoll dazu.

Jetzt bin schon sehr unschlüssig. Ich kenn mich, das liegt am Ende in der Ecke und ich freu mich über lange Balken. Fertisch. 
Ansonsten würde es noch als Rendering Maschine genutzt werden. 

Ansonsten eben Nice 2 Have mit den extra 2 Xeons + den 16gb RAM.

Ach ich weiß nicht. Echt schwierig.


----------



## wakey (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



wakey schrieb:


> Gibt noch eine Sache wo Ich euren Rat gebrauchen könnte!
> Im momentanen Sys hab ich 2x8GB Team Group DDR3-2400 verbaut, und ich hab noch 4x2GB Kingston HyperX DDR3-1600 hier rumfliegen.
> Was ist eure Meinung, beim Xeon auf TripleChannel verzichten und Uncore/Ram mit mehr Takt fahren, oder den Kingston dazustopfen?



Niemand einen Rat parat?

Edit: Ok, hab grad selber überzuckert das ohne 3 gleichgroße Riegel ohnehin kein Triplechannel geht..
Steht immer noch die Frage im Raum ob es sich auszahlt die Kingston dazustopfen, aber ich nehm an damit ruinier ich mir eher jedes brauchbare OC ergebnis.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

In den meisten Situationen fährst du wahrscheinlich mit 3x2GB besser, als mit den 2400ern, die wegen ihrer Chips auf 1366 sowieso nicht mehr Takt als die Kingston schaffen und dabei vermutlich noch schlechtere Latenzen haben werden.
6GB reichen für fast jedes aktuelle Spiel aus,  bei z.B. GTA V kann es knapp werden.


Bei Fragen, die sich mit fünf Minuten ausprobieren lösen lassen, antworte ich normal gar nicht oder spät^^


----------



## wakey (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Danke für die Antwort!
Blöde Situation, ich brauch schon mindestens die 16gb, bei mir sind atm ohne zocken schon 4gb voll. 
Ausserdem wird auf dem Ding ja auch gerendert, gemoddet, gemapt etc.
Deswegen sind die 12 Threads ja auch so verlockend, für Compiler wie q3map2.

Was mich interressiert ist, warum sollen die Chips des 2400er nicht mehr als der 1600er wegpacken?
Liegts an der größe der Chips, oder einfach daran das die Kompatibiltät schlechter ist weils die damals noch nicht gab, oder ein anderer technischer Grund?
Auf meinem Phenom Sys ist's der Speichercontroller der limitiert.



> Bei Fragen, die sich mit fünf Minuten ausprobieren lösen lassen, antworte ich normal gar nicht oder spät^^


Kann ich nachvollziehen, aber das Zeug ist ja noch nichtmal da, also ist nix mit Testen.
Ich wollte ja vorab Meinungen sammeln um mich drauf einstellen zu können was mich erwartet


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ob es sich lohnt auf Triple Channel zu verzichten kommt stark auf die Anwendung an. Wenn du sehr hohen Durchsatz brauchst, z.B. beim komprimieren von Dateien, kann dich das schon ~5-10% Leistung kosten. 
Aber wenn du stattdessen gar nicht arbeiten könntest, ist es das natürlich wert 

In den meisten Anwendungen ist es nicht so wild, dual channel + flex statt triple channel zu nutzen. Wenn du aufwändigere Szenen renderst, bei denen sowieso die CPU-Leistung limitiert und nicht der Durchsatz, wirst du den Unterschied kaum messen können.



> as mich interressiert ist, warum sollen die Chips des 2400er nicht mehr als der 1600er wegpacken?
> Liegts an der größe der Chips, oder einfach daran das die Kompatibiltät  schlechter ist weils die damals noch nicht gab, oder ein anderer  technischer Grund?


Antwort D: alle der obigen Gründe 
Die Speichercontroller von Westmere sind für ein Maximum von etwa 2000MHz ausgelegt, und profitieren viel von niedrigen Latenzen. Je nach IMC sind meistens ~2100MHz drin, manche kommen bis 2300.
Dafür braucht es aber einiges an Fingerspitzengefühl, sowie die richtigen Chips. 
Genau da kommt der nächste Punkt ins Spiel. Die besten Chips für Westmere sind PSC/BBSE/Hypers, alle davon gibts nur auf maximal 2GB großen Riegeln. 

Mit gößeren Chips wird der IMC stärker belastet, und schafft dann auch  weniger Takt stabil, oder benötigt weitaus höhere Latenzen. Riegel mit höherer Kapazität haben ohnehin schon höhere Latenzen, weshalb du am Ende wahrscheinlich weniger Takt rausbekommst als bei den kleinen Riegeln, aber mit etwas Pech auch noch höhere Latenzen dafür brauchst.

8GB-Riegel sind auch so eine Sache, die funktionieren kann, aber nicht muss. Manche boards wollen das gar nicht. Kannst dann Gefahr laufen, dass nur 4GB pro Riegel erkannt und genutzt werden, oder gar nichts.



> Kann ich nachvollziehen, aber das Zeug ist ja noch nichtmal da, also ist nix mit Testen.


Oh, tut mir Leid, ich merke grade, dass mein Kommentar lsich weitaus böser als beabsichtigt liest^^
Wenn ich einen solchen post sehe und er ist bereits ne Stunde alt, gehe ich davon aus, dass der User sein Problem längst gelöst hat und ich unser beider Zeit verschwende.


----------



## Joker_54 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Unterschied vom RAM ist sehr margial, ich merke keinen Unterschied zw. 1333Mhz CL9 und 1600MHz CL7. Der Score wird besser, aber sowohl beim Render, Photoshop und Videoschnitt, als auch in Spielen ändert sich eigentlich nichts.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Zwischen 1333CL9-9-9 und 2000CL7-7-7 bei 4GHz Uncore merk ich durchaus Unterschiede, aber natürlich nur, wenn es CPU-limitiert ist.


----------



## apfeldavid (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

heute hab ich auch mal ein problem mit dem system. in den benches rockt das teil mit 4,2 aber nun beim zocken (cs:go & nfs) hab ich nur ruckelfps. hab den msi afterburner installiert unm zu sehn wer schuld ist, aber der zeigt cpu 6% ausgelastet vga um die 95% was mich gewundert hat. aber nun hab ich alles oc wieder entfernt und die kist läuft standard takt. da ist alles OK, die spiele laufen SUPER.
bin bei 21*200 mit dem X5660, wir da möglicherweise was ganz böse mitübertacktet und bringt das system zum stottern?

Ciao und Danke,
david

übrigens ich mag die post nicht mehr: ich warte seit dem 15.6. auf meine cpu für das serverbrett *grrr*


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Proviers doch aus, indem du den Takt etwas reduzierst, bis die Probleme nicht auftreten. 
Oder andersrum, erhöhen bis du Probleme hast, je nachdem wo der Prunkt ist, ist das eine oder das andere schneller.


Dein Problem kann bei dem Wetter auch gut an den Temperaturen liegen^^


----------



## Knogle (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> heute hab ich auch mal ein problem mit dem system. in den benches rockt das teil mit 4,2 aber nun beim zocken (cs:go & nfs) hab ich nur ruckelfps. hab den msi afterburner installiert unm zu sehn wer schuld ist, aber der zeigt cpu 6% ausgelastet vga um die 95% was mich gewundert hat. aber nun hab ich alles oc wieder entfernt und die kist läuft standard takt. da ist alles OK, die spiele laufen SUPER.
> bin bei 21*200 mit dem X5660, wir da möglicherweise was ganz böse mitübertacktet und bringt das system zum stottern?
> 
> Ciao und Danke,
> ...


Welche Serverbrett?


----------



## Joker_54 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



apfeldavid schrieb:


> heute hab ich auch mal ein problem mit dem system. in den benches rockt das teil mit 4,2 aber nun beim zocken (cs:go & nfs) hab ich nur ruckelfps. hab den msi afterburner installiert unm zu sehn wer schuld ist, aber der zeigt cpu 6% ausgelastet vga um die 95% was mich gewundert hat. aber nun hab ich alles oc wieder entfernt und die kist läuft standard takt. da ist alles OK, die spiele laufen SUPER.
> bin bei 21*200 mit dem X5660, wir da möglicherweise was ganz böse mitübertacktet und bringt das system zum stottern?
> 
> Ciao und Danke,
> ...



Das Problem hatte ich auch mal, in meinem Fall hat mehr VCore das Problem gelöst. AIDA meinte dann, dass einzelne CPU-Kerne aussteigen oder einfach nur (Daten-) Müll produzieren.
Wenn du den Takt reduzierst oder die VCore erhöhst sollten die Probleme aufhören.

BTW: 1500er Post. Wuhuu, ich hab zu wenig Hobby's :'D


----------



## Tig3r_Plays (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Überlege mir ob ich evtl. ein PC mit Westmere CPU baue...doch ich gucke ohne Vorahnung und siehe da....Mainboards kosten ja mind 80 Euro!? Da frage ich mich (da ich eh ein sehr knappes Budget habe)ob sich das lohnt und nicht einfach FX-6300 40 Euro+ Gebrauchtes Board kaufe 30 Euro!? Ich habe nämlich nur ~250 bis 300 Euro zur Verfügung. Könntet ihr mir evtl. welche verlinken (d.h Mainboards)?

LG Tig3r

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Knogle (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also der FX ist nicht annaehernd so stark wie der Xeon


----------



## Tig3r_Plays (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich weiß das ja  habe aber sehr kleines Budget und will nicht 80 Euronen für ein Mainboard bezahlen vor allem wenn das gebraucht ist...da kriege ich ja ein neues (für den Sockel 1150) schon super Teile...

LG Tig3r


----------



## Knogle (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die 1366er sind auch Spitze  Vor etwa nen halben Jahr haste fuer die Boards noch um die 200 Euro gezahlt


Also fuer weniger als 80 kriegste da leider nix


----------



## Tig3r_Plays (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was haltet ihr von dem? CPU Prozessor QuadCore Intel Xeon X5570 | 8x 2,93 GHz | Sockel LGA 1366 | eBay


----------



## Knogle (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Isn 4 Kerner


----------



## Tig3r_Plays (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sollte man lieber auf nen 6 Kerner investieren?


----------



## shadie (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Tig3r_Plays schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem? CPU Prozessor QuadCore Intel Xeon X5570 | 8x 2,93 GHz | Sockel LGA 1366 | eBay



Das ist nur ein Quadcore 

Wenn schon 1366 dann würde ich mindestens den X5650 für 70-80 € nehmen.


----------



## Tig3r_Plays (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist das günstigste Mainboard was ich finden konnte: MSI X58 Pro MS-7522 LGA 1366 fÃ¼r i7 CPUs GBit LAN RAID 6x DDR3 Slots inkl Blende 0816909054484 | eBay (gab zwar noch ein von dell die sind aber nicht so gut zum OCen


----------



## Knogle (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

JA^^ alles andere lohnt nicht bei dem Sockel


----------



## Tig3r_Plays (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es gibt nur Angebote aus den USA für den Prozi...was isn mit Zoll?


----------



## Tig3r_Plays (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Den X5650 gibts bereits ab 40 Euro: Intel Xeon 6-Core X5650 2.66GHz 12MB 6.4GT/s CPU / Processor SLBV3 BROKEN | eBay


----------



## Tig3r_Plays (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Reicht nicht eigentlich schon ein Quadcore fürs gamen??


----------



## Knogle (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Preis ist natuehrlich bombig, habe auch viele CPUs bzw. alle aus den USA gekauft, der DHL Typ oder Post Typ will die Zollgebuehren dann direkt an der Tuer 

Jo eigentlich reicht ein Quad Core fuers gamen, ist aber halt nix besonderes, dann kannste auch direkt auf Sockel 1150 gehen


----------



## Tig3r_Plays (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Haha  aber ich lese gerade das da iwas Broken ist ;( ...deswegen der Preis naja für 61 Euro gibts den auch schon.


----------



## Knogle (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo 61 habe ich damals auch bezahlt fuer den X5650


----------



## Tig3r_Plays (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist das ne gute Combo zum Zocken?
CPU: Intel Xeon W3550 Quad-Core LGA 1366 wie Core I7 950, 960, 965, 975, Extrem CPU | eBay OC dann
Kühler: Scythe Grand Kama Cross CPU KÃ¼hler fÃ¼r Intel 775,1150,1155,1366 in Leipzig - SÃ¼dost | Prozessor & CPU gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
Mainboard: MSI X58 Pro MS-7522 LGA 1366 fÃ¼r i7 CPUs GBit LAN RAID 6x DDR3 Slots inkl Blende 0816909054484 | eBay
Graka: Gtx 670 directcu ii 2gb von ASUS in Niedersachsen - Cloppenburg | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Eure Meinung

LG Tig3r


----------



## Tig3r_Plays (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo einer da?


----------



## Tig3r_Plays (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was meint ihr ?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Zum Zocken und um aktuelle Ansdhlüsse zu nutzen ist ein neuerer i5(Sandy oder Ivy sollte es gebraucht auch günstig geben) die bessere Wahl. Westmere ist zwar nice to have  aber bei den angezogenen Mobopreisen eigentlich nicht mehr DAS Schnäppchen (für eine Gamingcpu, die Gesamtleistung ist wieder was Anderes).
Edit:
OK, der quad ist zu dem Preis wirklich attraktiv. Mit einem Kama kannst du OC auf S1366 aber vergessen. Insgesamt ist das halt ne Zusammenstellung bei der du Leistung mit Strom statt direkt mit Geld bezahlst.


----------



## Aslinger (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Zum Zocken und um aktuelle Ansdhlüsse zu nutzen ist ein neuerer i5(Sandy oder Ivy sollte es gebraucht auch günstig geben) die bessere Wahl. Westmere ist zwar nice to have  aber bei den angezogenen Mobopreisen eigentlich nicht mehr DAS Schnäppchen (für eine Gamingcpu, die Gesamtleistung ist wieder was Anderes).



Es ist eher für User wie mich interessant, die seit 2008/2009 ein S1366 Sys nutzen und z.B. ihren i7 920 C0/D0 wechseln wollen . 
Seit Herbst 2009 im Einsatz und ich war nie zufriedener mit einem Sockel, bzw. hatte noch nie solange einen. Auf weitere 6 Jahre!  Das neue ist eh nicht mehr so toll, bin da eher der Retro Fanatiker. Betrifft auch Autos und fahre nur welche die max. aus den 90er stammen.


----------



## PiEpS (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo ein aktuelles Roundup wo 6 Kerne gegenüber 4 Kernen verglichen werden in modernen Spielen?(am besten bei gleicher Mhz-Zahl)  Da könnte man dann abschätzen was der x5650 gegenüber den 920 in Spielen für einen Vorteil bietet.


----------



## shadie (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



PiEpS schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo ein aktuelles Roundup wo 6 Kerne gegenüber 4 Kernen verglichen werden in modernen Spielen?(am besten bei gleicher Mhz-Zahl)  Da könnte man dann abschätzen was der x5650 gegenüber den 920 in Spielen für einen Vorteil bietet.



Klar steht bei fast allen PCGH Spieletests unter Kernskallierung.
Da sieht man dann ob ein Spiel gut mit vielen Kernen skaliert oder eben nicht.

Für gaming ist der x5650 eher nicht so sinnvoll.
zudem solltem an beim MB nicht geizen denn mit dem genannten MSI wird es sich nicht so gut übertakten lassen.


----------



## Joker_54 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Für reines Gaming sollte man sich einfach einen gebrauchten Sandy i5-2500K kaufen und gut ist.
Die Dinger sind billig, lassen sich super OCn und liefern bei gleichem Takt fast 10% mehr Leistung als die Westmeres


----------



## Aslinger (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



PiEpS schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo ein aktuelles Roundup wo 6 Kerne gegenüber 4 Kernen verglichen werden in modernen Spielen?(am besten bei gleicher Mhz-Zahl)  Da könnte man dann abschätzen was der x5650 gegenüber den 920 in Spielen für einen Vorteil bietet.



Da DX12 die CPUs entlasten wird, werden auch i7 920 CPUs noch ein seeehr langes Leben vor sich haben.


----------



## Joker_54 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich frag mich ja, wie Intel dann weiter ihre CPU's verkaufen will...
Theoretisch reicht ja ein 6 Jahre alter Prozessor für alles, was so anfällt. Die meisten Sachen im Privatbereich brauchen auch keine neuen Codecs/Instruction Sets und die Energieeffizienz wird durch den Neupreis negiert 
Auf der anderen Seite wird sich wohl keiner, der einen neuen PC will eine ewig alte CPU kaufen


----------



## Aslinger (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich sagte ja mal schon, dass die goldenens Zeiten des PCs längst vorüber sind. Meine beste Zeit hatte ich damals als 3dfx noch am Leben war...Pentium 90, Voodoo 1, Pentium II 400, Voodoo 2..., ach das waren noch tolle Zeiten und die Spiele waren da auch noch von der DLC Seuche befreit + richtige Spielepackungen zum angreifen gegenüber dem digitalen Zeugs von heute...

Ich weiss schon warum ich noch gerne Retro PCs zusammen stelle. Viell. war S1366 mein letztes aktuelle Sys.  OK, die Titan X (steckt auch ein bissl 3dfx drin) ist eine Ausnahme, damit neue Games noch lange 1A auf dem Sys laufen werden.


----------



## Yoginatore (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja, wie Intel dann weiter ihre CPU's verkaufen will...
> Theoretisch reicht ja ein 6 Jahre alter Prozessor für alles, was so anfällt. Die meisten Sachen im Privatbereich brauchen auch keine neuen Codecs/Instruction Sets und die Energieeffizienz wird durch den Neupreis negiert
> Auf der anderen Seite wird sich wohl keiner, der einen neuen PC will eine ewig alte CPU kaufen



Naja is das gleiche wie mit Autos auch, es wird immer leute geben die sich die neuen modelle kaufen 
Nen 5 Jahre alter Benz is immernoch ein Top Auto, trotzdem wollen die leute lieber die neue C Klasse haben.


----------



## Stetramp (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Vor mir liegt ein MSI Pro 58x (jene gibt es momentan bei Ebay) mit unbekannter Bios Version 
Ich bin mir Bewusst, dass damit keine OC Orgien möglich sein werden, ich habe aber auch vor mit einem Stock kühler auskommen zu wollen!)
Verbauen möchte ich dort einen E5630  (Ich weiß, hat nur 4 Kerne, war dafür aber relativ günstig!) der in den nächsten Tagen im Briefkasten landen wird.
Gibt es jemanden der Erfahrungen damit hat, ob die neueren Xeons auch mit älteren Bios Versionen Booten? 
Gibt es hier jemanden der mir solidarisch einen I920 zum Flashen leihen könnte, dem Forum zu urteilen müssten ja einige welche herumliegen haben. Ich fände es etwas daneben eine CPU vom Händler zu kaufen um sie dann wieder nach ein paar Tagen zurück zu senden.


----------



## Knogle (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Musste einfach ausprobieren, vielleicht laeufts ja auf Anhieb


----------



## TheFeenix (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab nen X58 Pro mit nem X5660 am laufen... Würde dir definitv das aktuellste BIOS empfehlen, zumindest der 6 Core lief mit nem älteren BIOS nicht. Weiß aber auch nicht mehr welche Version vorher drauf war


----------



## rottwag (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi Leute,

ich melde mich mal wieder. Nachdem mein x5670 nun stabil schon seit Wochen seine 186x22=4,1 GHz @1,19 Volt läuft, habe ich heute mal wieder etwas rumgespielt. 

Trotz Erhöhung der CPU Spannung liefen ja 4,2 GHz nicht stabil und ich glaube ich weiß jetzt auch warum: 

Wenn ich bei 4,1ghz den uncore von 3,1 auf 3,3 GHz stelle bekomme ich beim Benchen einen BSOD. Ich vermute, dass ich ein Schwung qpi Spannung fehlt (aktuell 1,25). 

Den gleichen Effekt habe ich doch im Prinzip auch, wenn ich den blck erhöhe, richtig? Uncore steigt mit an.. Und das wars dann...

Sollte ich Probehalber mal die qpi Spannung auf 1,3v stellen, auf 4,2 GHz gehen und den Rest so lassen? Könnte noch den multi auf 20 senken, um sicher zu gehen, dass die CPU nicht zu wenig V hat. 

Was meint ihr?

Gruß Andi


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Beim QPI sollen 1,35V problemlos sein...


----------



## padme (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja mal schon, dass die goldenens Zeiten des PCs längst vorüber sind. Meine beste Zeit hatte ich damals als 3dfx noch am Leben war...Pentium 90, Voodoo 1, Pentium II 400, Voodoo 2..., ach das waren noch tolle Zeiten und die Spiele waren da auch noch von der DLC Seuche befreit + richtige Spielepackungen zum angreifen gegenüber dem digitalen Zeugs von heute...



War schon ne tolle Zeit, aber persönlich möchte ich nicht wieder zu der Zeit zurück, als man zb  für Win95 passende USB Treiber installieren musste usw. 
Es wird viel geschimpft über Microsoft und Windows, aber stabiler und komfortabler sind die BS schon geworden.
Und wenn ich überlege wie lange eine Spieleinstallation über 12 Disketten für den F1 Manager von 96 gebraucht hat, lade ich mir das Game heutzutage doch lieber runter. ☺


----------



## Knogle (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Fuer mich war 1366 noch der letzte "richtige" PC

Gabs richtiges BIOS, Floppy und war auch wirklich DOS kompatibel

Auf meiner neuen Kiste laufen Win95 und DOS komischerweise nicht mehr
1366 war ja auch bis auf die Leistung nix anderes als ein uralt PC, noch mit Northbridge und allem drum und dran, aber halt verdammt stark


----------



## Aslinger (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Fuer mich war 1366 noch der letzte "richtige" PC
> 
> Gabs richtiges BIOS, Floppy und war auch wirklich DOS kompatibel
> 
> ...



jep, da gabs auch noch ein Bios. Uefi wird wahrscheinlich der Grund sein, dass kein MS Dos und Win 95 mehr lauffähig ist. Aber warum so was altes mit einem S1366 nutzen. Dafür baue ich einen Socket 7, Super Socket 7, Slot 1 oder Slot A Retro PC. 

Und selbst auf dem Ural Socket 1366 laufen heutige Spiele (die richtige Grafikkarte vorrausgesetzt) noch 1A mit Ultra Details.

Wenn die nächste Grakageneration UEFI vorraussetzt, haben wir S1366 User ein Problem. Außer jemand modded das Bios.


----------



## rottwag (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi Leute,

kurzes Update - falls es jemanden interessiert: 

Ich habe die QPI Spannung von 1,25 auf 1,30V angehoben. Nun klappte es problemlos und stabil mit letzlich 19x200 = 3,8 Ghz. D.h. es lag an zu geringer QPI Spannung zuvor. Somit fluppte auch 22x192=4,2Ght stabil - allerdings musste ich dafür bereits Vcore auf ca. 1,24V stellen! Temps wurde mir dann unter Prime mit 80Grad schon eigentlich zu viel. Als denn 4,3 Ghz mit dieser VCore nicht mehr stabil lief habe ich nicht weitergemacht. 

...nun läuft er wieder auf 22x186=4,1Ghz @ 1,19V. Mehr Takt steht einfach in keinem Verhältnis. Ich sehe es sowohl an den Temps von der CPU, also auch vom Board. Zudem merke ich, wie derLüfter von meinem Netzteil hörbar wurde.... das ist bei 4,1 Ghz nicht der Fall.... ich denke so bleibt es jetzt  .. jetzt ist es perfekt. (PS: EIST, C0, Speedstep + HT stets eingeschaltet!)

Asus Rage II = 135 EUR
Xeon X5670 = 85 EUR
EKL Broken II = 40 EUR
12 GB DDR3 = 65 EUR
- Ex-Bundle = 150 EUR (Asus P5Q Pro mit Q9550@3,7Ghz + Scythe Ninja + 8GB Ram)

= 175 EUR

Ich denke bei dem Aufpreis kann man nicht meckern  

Gruß derAndi


----------



## Knogle (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat jemand lust an meinem neun  Projekt teilzunehmen?

Mid-End Gamer PC auf Sockel 1366 Basis fuer unter 350 Euro..

Wer gerne bisschen investiert und auch Spass am Artikel schreiben und recherchieren hat einfach melden


----------



## Joker_54 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Hat jemand lust an meinem neun  Projekt teilzunehmen?
> 
> Mid-End Gamer PC auf Sockel 1366 Basis fuer unter 350 Euro..
> 
> Wer gerne bisschen investiert und auch Spass am Artikel schreiben und recherchieren hat einfach melden


Mach das mit Sandy's. 1366 Boards kosten zu viel und sind mit OC nicht für Anfänger geeignet. Sandys gibts billig wie Sand() am Meer. Dazu ne 7970GHz und ab gehts


----------



## Knogle (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sandys sind zu teuer^^

Es gibt 1366er 4 Kerner mit 32nm fuer gerade mal 10-15 Euro lol mit 2,4GHz

Dann noch ne GTX 580 fuer 40 Euro  und MSI Board fuer 70


Also wie gesagt, wer Interesse hat melden

Mit RAM, GPU, Mainboard und CPU simmer dann bei 160


----------



## Joker_54 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich finde aber regelmäßig i5-2500K + Board für ~120€, da musst du garnix können, um da OC zu betreiben 
Die 580 kannste ja trotzdem nehmen, fehlt noch RAM, Gehäuse + NT und Festplatte(n)


----------



## Knogle (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jooaaaaa aber ich denke ein Xeon mit 4 Kerner und HT ist schneller  (Nix gegen deinen i5)
Ja stimmt da muss man nix koennen^^

Aber ich werd mich mal sowas aufbauen und schauen was da geht

Ram bekomme ich 1GB Riegel neu fuer 3,50 , davon dann 6 das geht auch noch
Festplatte kommt ne 60er IDE Platte von Seagate rein und NT ein 600er von DELTA


----------



## Joker_54 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ach du *****
Ich dachte wir reden hier von mittelklasse Gaming und nicht Retro 

Meine Erfahrung mit NT hat mir gezeigt, dass man die am Besten neu kauft, IDE würde ich direkt sein lassen.
Gaming Performance (Was ja auch Sinn der Sache war?) hat der Xeon schonmal 10% IPC Nachteil, lässt sich nicht so hoch Takten. HT bringt dir in 3/4 der Games garnix


----------



## Apfelkuchen (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Idee von Knogle ist für Leute interessant, die ein zweites System zum Spaß aufbauen, etwa für Lans. Aber wenn jemand wirklich so knapp bei Kasse ist, kann es unangenehm enden, wenn man so viel Glückspiel mit alter hardware eingeht ( und dann auch noch das Wissen braucht, um das System ausnutzen zu können).

Ich bin da auf Jokers Seite. Wer wirklich nur eine möglichst günstige Spiele-CPU will, mit der er etwas OC-Erfahrung sammeln kann, ist mit Sandy besser beraten.


----------



## Knogle (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Joa ich mach das ja auch zum Spass

Ein Kumpel von mir aus Mazedonien will nen neuen PC haben hat aber nur ein Budget von 200 Euro fuer alles, da versuch ich mal fuer den was zusammenzukloppen was auch IDE kann weil der nur IDE Platten hat

Er hat aktuell auch nur nen Pentium 3 oder sowas und kann damit nur kaum GTA SA spielen, sein Lieblingsspiel, und rendern dauert auch Tage/Wochen

Hat jemand von euch Hardware die ihr nicht mehr braucht, oder leihen wuerdet fuer die Tests? z.B. Netzteil, HDD oder sowas?
Aber ne akzeptable Performance wuerde sowas bestimmt dennoch erreichen bei GTX 580 (zwar uralt) und nen netten 4 Core mit HT
Zwar nicht mehr das neuste aber Baum 

Ausser CPU und Kuehler und Case und HDD und Laufwerk und RAM habe ich gerade nix da
Schaffen die MSI Boards eigentlich 220 BCLK?
200 muss ich ja mindestens erreichen um mit den Turbomulti 20 auf 4GHz zu kommen

Schneller als mein alter i5 750 und GTX 560Ti wirds hoffentlich


----------



## Apfelkuchen (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Klar, billig ist das so, aber das kommt über die Stromkosten wieder rein wenn du da Thermi und billiges Netzteil reinpackst.


> Schaffen die MSI Boards eigentlich 220 BCLK?


Wenn du da mehr als 210 hinbekommst würde es mich wundern, und dauerhaft stabil wirds eher weniger. 

Dein Kumpel sollte lieber sparen bis er wenigstens auf ~400 kommt, bevor ihm der Rechner wegen billigem Netzteil abfackelt bzw. bevor er sich GTA auf IDE-Platten antut.


----------



## Malc0m (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Falls jemand noch nen X5650 sucht.

CPU XEON X5650 2,66GHz/12M/6.40 Sockel LGA1366 fÃ¼r Server, Workstation | eBay

Hat grade meinen preisvorschlag von 70euro aktzeptiert inc. Versand. Glaub das nen gutes Angebot für nen Deutschen Händler und 14Tage Rückgabe.


----------



## Knogle (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Malc0m schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch nen X5650 sucht.
> 
> CPU XEON X5650 2,66GHz/12M/6.40 Sockel LGA1366 fÃ¼r Server, Workstation | eBay
> 
> Hat grade meinen preisvorschlag von 70euro aktzeptiert inc. Versand. Glaub das nen gutes Angebot für nen Deutschen Händler und 14Tage Rückgabe.



Habe mir heute einen fuer 48 aus Suedkorea gebunkert


----------



## Malc0m (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auch nicht schlecht, wobei ich da lieber einen 20iger mehr drauf leg, und ihn innerhalb von ein paar Tagen hab ohne Zoll Risiko und längerer Wartezeit und zusätzlich noch 14Tage Rückgaberecht ^^

Dann wird Skylake doch erstmal aufgeschoben, wenn der kleine Ordentlich rennt. Und ich warte auf den nächsten Brauchbaren 6core von Intel mit neuer Platform ^^


----------



## Malc0m (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich brauch mal dringend eure Hilfe...

Heute kam der X5650 an...  hab ihn auch heut abend eingebaut, und bis grade vergeblich versucht in zum laufen zu bekommen...

Habe ein Asus P6t-SE mit letztem Bios drauf.

CPU wurde / wird auch erkannt, doch egal was ich einstelle, er kommt nicht ins Windows..
Immer beim Windows 8.1 Start kommt dieses "ein Fehler ist aufgetretten " noch bevor ich überhaupt auf den Desktop komme.

Hab auch alles mögliche schon ausprobiert, Volt mit Standart einstellungen ( BLC 133 usw...) sogar auf 1,2 hoch qip auf 1.3 usw... dramv 1.64 obwohl ich ihm nur auf 1333mhz laufen hab usw..

Oder muss ich beim Xeon noch etwas bei dem CPU spezifischen einstellungen beachten?

Oder ist der CPU fratze, wozu ich irgendwie tendiere....  oder kommt das ding nicht mit dem Mushkin Ram klar?

Bin grade echt an verzweifeln...   topt grade den Tag, nachdem ich auch feststellen durfte das beim neuen NH-D15 man erst für den sockel 1366 bei Noc... ein Umrüstkitt bestellen muss.. obwohl bei jedem Onlineshop der Sockel als supportet angegeben ist und von einem umrüststet nicht die rede ist.. Aber das fällt mir natürlich erst auf, nachdem ich mein Mainboard ausgebaut hab und die CPU Backplate von meinem Thors Hammer Kühler runtergefriemelt hatte Oo...

Hoffe vll weiss jemand einen Rat bis morgen, hab für heute die Nase voll.. Probier noch etwas rum und morgen kommt wohl der 920 sonst wieder rein


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn die CPU kaputt wäre, kämst du nicht mal ein BIOS. Da ist irgendeine Einstellung noch falsch. Eingestellte Timings des RAMs? QPI-Takt? Nur mit einem RAM-Riegel gestartet?
Aber schon seltsam, wenn alles auf AUTO steht sollte das System zumidnest starten. 

Sicher, dass du nicht einfach SATA auf IDE statt AHCI stehen hast, und deswegen dein Windows nicht startet?


----------



## Malc0m (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Sicher, dass du nicht einfach SATA auf IDE statt AHCI stehen hast, und deswegen dein Windows nicht startet?



Argh ^^ , daran lag es... hatte ich garnicht dran gedacht das der dann garnicht mehr ins Windoof geht.. hatte vorm cpu tasch nämlich nen Bios reset gemacht. ^^
Danke.

Der Xeon hat ja im Bios ein paar andere zusatz Einstellungen als der i7 , ich werd mal schaun ob ich im Forum fündig werde, aber vll gehts hier ja schneller das mir wer sagt was ich zusätzlich zum i7 OC wissen muss.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der einzige Unterschied zum i7 OC ist afaik dass die Regel mit Uncore Multi >= 2x RAM Multi nicht mehr gilt.


----------



## Malc0m (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was hat es den mit der Bios einstellung: "Performance/Watt select  (tratitionell / Power ...) auf sich?
Und wieso ist der Max Turbo nur 22 nicht 23 wie CPU-Z das anzeigt, als den maximal möglichen?


----------



## Fockich (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie, beim x5650 muß der uncore nicht 2x so hoch wie der ram sein?
Das sind ja mal super nachrichten


----------



## wakey (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Weiß ja nicht wie's der Vorredner gemeint hat, aber mindestens 2x Ramtakt muss schon sein, afaik.
Aber mehr als 2x darf ruhig sein, aber ich denke mal das wird für den i7 genauso gelten.
Kann ja ruhig jemand testen, bin gespannt


----------



## Fockich (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja eben, bisher war auch mein wissensstand das der uncore immer mindestens doppelt so hoch sein soll wie der ramtakt...
Schade, hatte schon hoffnung das mein ram mehr als 1440 bringt


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Beim Bloomfield (i7 920) muss der Uncore 2x RAM-Takt sein, aber beim Gulftown oder Westmere ist der minimale multi 1,5x RAM-Takt. 
Höhere multis sind immer möglich.



> Was hat es den mit der Bios einstellung: "Performance/Watt select  (tratitionell / Power ...) auf sich?


Steht doch dabei^^ Wenn du auf power optimized stellst, wird für sehr kurze Lastzustände nicht ganz hochgetaktet, bei traditional dagegen schon.


> Und wieso ist der Max Turbo nur 22 nicht 23 wie CPU-Z das anzeigt, als den maximal möglichen?


Der 23er multi ist nur für 1-2 Kerne möglich, der 22er dagegen für alle Kerne. Wenn du also Rekorde in SuperPi knacken willst, schaltest du nur zwei Kerne ein.



> Schade, hatte schon hoffnung das mein ram mehr als 1440 bringt


Welchen RAM hast du denn genau? Wenn man etwas mit Latenzen, Vdimm und Vqpi spielt, ist mit fast jedem RAM mehr als 1400MHz drin.


----------



## Malc0m (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Danke ^^

Und was sind so die maximalen Vcore / Qipv  werte die der verkraftet unter Luft für 24/7 otto normal nutzung?

1,3v und 1,35v ?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kommt gut hin. Wenn du da die Grenze ziehst, bist du auf jeden Fall im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Fockich (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also die rams haben noch genug luft nach oben(avexir 2666) die wurden halt immer vom uncore(x2) gebremst.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich glaube kaum, dass dein Uncore nur 2880MHz schafft^^ Die meisten schaffen mindestens ~3400 mit niedrigen Spannungen, gute schaffen auch über 4000MHz. Probiers mal mit etwas mehr Vqpi.

Nur weil der RAM für 2666MHz geratet ist, heißt das nicht, dass er die auf jeder Plattform schafft. Wahrscheinlich hast du da Hynix ICs drauf, die leider nicht optimal für Sockel 1366 sind. Irgendwo knapp über 2000MHz wird schluss sein, und Hynix und Samsungs sind leider nicht für niedrige Latenzen optimiert, wie man sie dann gerne einsetzt.


----------



## Fockich (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der uncore steht im moment bei ca 3000...
Um die 1866 mhz ramtakt würde mir schon reichen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das sollte drin sein. Mit 1,3-1,35Vqpi müsstest du 3,2-3,8GHz Uncore stabil kriegen.


----------



## pain_metaler (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich muss auch nochmal eine Frage los werden...
Dank dem Super Tipp von Malc0m habe ich beim x5650 zu geschlagen. Läuft jetzt schon stabil bei 4,1 @ 1,23 V mit Tendenz nach unten. 

Leider erkennt mein R2E auf dem dritten Ram Slot (laut Handbuch C1) den Speicher nicht mehr... Habe die Riegel untereinander ausgetauscht und die sind voll funktionsfähig... 

CMOS clear habe ich auch schon gemacht, jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Habt ihr noch eine andere Idee? Ich hab keine Lust mit Dual Channel zu arbeiten.


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie wird deine CPU gekühlt? Womöglich den Kühler zu stark angezogen? Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass fehlender Kontakt dazu führt, dass manche Riegel nicht erkannt werden.

Werden denn alle Module erkannt, wenn im C2 ein Dimm steckt? Gehört ja zum gleichen Kanal der Slot.


----------



## pain_metaler (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die wird mit einem Megahalems gekühlt. Der ist aber schon seit Jahren so drauf und es lief immer alles ganz gut...  Ich hatte vor kurzem den Ram aus dem defekten Slot genommen, um ein Foto zumachen. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es dabei zu einem defekt kam. 

Ich probiere C2 gleich mal aus.


----------



## Knogle (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



pain_metaler schrieb:


> Die wird mit einem Megahalems gekühlt. Der ist aber schon seit Jahren so drauf und es lief immer alles ganz gut...  Ich hatte vor kurzem den Ram aus dem defekten Slot genommen, um ein Foto zumachen. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es dabei zu einem defekt kam.
> 
> Ich probiere C2 gleich mal aus.



Wenn der Kuehler seit Jahren drauf ist wuerde es sich ja mal lohnen drunter zu schauen 
Vielleicht ist ja auch irgendwas am Sockel
Immerhin vertragen die 1366er nicht soviel Anpressdruck laut Intel wie die 1156er und 775er, knapp halb soviel
Irgendwas mit 800N maximal

Schon jemand versucht die Paketgroesse fuer den QPI Transfer mit der Option "Max. payload" aus dem Intel Datasheet zu veraendern? Standard ist 512Byte
Dann kann man den QPI Speed runterdrehen, erste Tests kommen bald, somit koennte man eigentlich gut QPI Spannung einsparen


----------



## pain_metaler (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe es mit dem Riegel in C2 probiert... Der PC hat 3 Anläufe gebraucht, um zu booten. Hat aber den Ram trotzdem nicht erkannt. Ist der Riegel in C1 bootet der PC sofort, jedoch ohne den Ram zu erkennen. 

Ich muss kurz weiter ausholen... Der Kühler wurde letztes Jahr neu verschraubt und WLP gewechselt. Alles lief schick. Dann habe ich den RAM mal kurzzeitig rausgenommen und seit dem funzt der nicht mehr.

Seit Gestern hat der PC ein neues Zuhause und alles wurde neu eingebaut... Jetzt wollte ich das Ram-Problem angehen.



Cpu Z zeigt mir erstaunlicherweise 6 Gb Ram an (Ram in C2)? o.O Weder bei Windows (Taskmanager) oder im Bios werden die aktuellen angezeigt...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Seltsam, das klingt mehr nach kaputtem Riegel, da der Rechner im anderen slot keine Probleme haben sollte. 

Startet der Rechner, wenn du nur einen Riegel benutzt? Und tut er das egal in welchem slot der Riegel steckt?

EDIT: Und du bist wirklich sicher, dass die Riegel einzeln alle funktionieren? Also wenn du jeden nur einzeln einsteckst, fährt Windows hoch?


----------



## pain_metaler (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe mal ein wenig rum gesteckt... Der PC läuft bis Windows durch mit allen Riegel im ersten Slot. Folglich sollten alle Riegel in Takt sein, da einzeln getestet.

Im zweiten Slot B1 bootet der PC auch. Jedoch tut er es nicht im letzten Slot C1, da bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz.
Komisch ist nur, dass CPU Z vorhin den dritten Riegel in C2 erkannt hat... aber weder Windows noch das Bios. 

Ich hab auch gesehen, dass im C2 Slot ein wenig Dreck ist. Sieht aus wie WLP, kann aber eigentlich nicht dor hingekommen sein.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe fast die Vermutung, dass der IMC einen channel verloren hat. Ist eher unwahrscheinlich, dass gleich zwei slots auf einmal ausfallen. Das würde sich auch damit decken, dasss du schreibst dein board erkennt den RAM "nicht *mehr*".
Hat die konfig also vorher mit einer anderen CPU funktioniert?


----------



## pain_metaler (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hatte vorher den 920er drinne. Damit lief das Setup viele Jahre, also seit Release.  Dann hatte ich einen Riegel für ein Foto rausgenommen. Nach dem Foto Ram wieder rein und der PC hat nur noch die anderen 2 Riegel erkannt. 
Die Hardware kann doch nicht so sensibel sein, dass es davon kaputt geht oder?


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Versteh ich das richtig, dass du das Problem nur mit dem Xeon aber nicht mit dem i7 920 hast? Dann sollte es wohl eher weniger am Board oder RAM liegen, womöglich hat wirklich der IMC. Oder httest du das Problem schon mit dem 920er und hattest gehofft, dass es mit dem Xeon verschwindet? Dann liegt es womöglich wirklich am Board.


----------



## pain_metaler (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ne das Problem bestand schon mit dem I7 920. Und besteht auch weiterhin mit dem x5650.
Falls es am Board liegt... Gibt es noch Dinge, bis auf CMOS clear, die man noch probieren kann?

Ich habe schon vor Tagen bei Ebay neuen Ram bestellt, der sollte Dienstag hier sein. Mal schauen wie der sich verhält. Zu Not habe ich dann wenigstens 8 GB Ram im Dual Channel. 
Gekauft hab ich mir den X5650 zur Lebensverlängerung meines Systems.


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

CMOS Clear wird da nicht viel bringen, klingt wirklich fast nach einem Hardwaredefekt :/

Versuch es mal mit dem neuen RAM, wenn der auch nicht will, liegt es definitiv am Mainboard. Dual Channel ist ja nicht weiter wild, aber ich weiß schon: wenn man kann, dann will man auch


----------



## pain_metaler (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 
Jetzt heißt es nur Daumen drücken, dass der neue Ram vielleicht komplett erkannt wird. 
Immerhin soll das System jetzt noch bis Skylake E mit machen  Es wären dann über 8 Jahre 1366 System.


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja mit "nur" 8GB im Dual Channel merkst du eh keine Leistungseinbrüche, die hast du irgendwo auf nem Blatt Papier stehen. Die CPU ordentlich übertaktet, ne flotte GraKa dazu und schon bist du auf der sicheren Seite 

Sockel 1366 ist halt einfach cool, und sogar schon bissl Kult


----------



## pain_metaler (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Übertaktet ist der x5650 ja schon. Läuft schon sehr geschmeidig auf 4,1 Ghz. 

Ich hätte mir auch nie Träumen lassen, solange ein und das selbe System zu haben.


----------



## Joker_54 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn der neue Ram nicht erkannt wird, mal den Druck vom CPU Kühler lösen, danach im Sockel nach einem verbogenem Pin suchen. Letzteres war der Auslöser bei mir


----------



## Exxistenz (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab den Thread länger nicht verfolgt..

Gab's jetzt eigentlich nen Modbios um dual CPU zu übertakten?


----------



## Knogle (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Leider bin ich da immer gescheitert am BIOS^^ und habe dabei mein altes Board zerstoert da die BIOS und BMC Checksummen beide nicht gestimmt haben
OC geht nur ueber den SMBus


----------



## rottwag (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi Leute,

mal paar Fragen anlässlich eines möglichen 1366er System eines Kumpels der jetzt auch Blut gefleckt hat 

#1
Was hat des mit der w3600er Reihe auf sich? Sind die vergleichbar mit den x5600er Serie solange man mit 1 CPU und 24gig RAM zufrieden gibt?

#2
Es gibt ja 3 turbo stufen .  kann man irgendwie die höchste Stufe für alle Kerne erzwingen und funktiert dann noch EIST? 

#3
Was bringt mehr Speed : uncore oder RAM Takt hoch? Ich habe aktuell uncore, 3150Mhz und RAM 1490Mhz bei 9-9-9-24 2T .
Welche Spannung muss ich anheben um mehr uncore zu ermöglichen? Wieviel ist sinnvoll?

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

#1 
W3600er sind exakt die selben CPUs wie die 5600er, aber eben auf einen Sockel beschränkt.

#2
Nein, kann man nicht, und es  sind zwei Turbostufen.  Es gibt für alle Kerne nur den höchsten Standardmulti und einen Turbomulti, der zwei darüber liegt. Also z.B. beim X5650 den 20er Standard und den 22er Turbo, während 21 gar nicht existiert und der 23er auf zwei Kerne beschränkt ist.

#2
Dein Uncore muss schnell genug sein, um den RAM voll auszunutzen. Wie viel Uncore du brauchst, hängt also davon ab, wie viel RAM-Takt du fährst.
Bei nur ~1600MHz RAM-Takt ist es schon egal, ob du 3,6GHz oder 4GHz Uncore nutzt, also würde ich an deiner Stelle irgendwo um 3400-3600MHz Uncore das Ziel stecken.
Um den Uncore höher zu takten brauchst du mehr QPI/Vtt. Bei deinem Rampage II Extreme müsste die Spannung QPI/DRAM-core heißen. Bis ~1,3V kannst du da bei guter Kühlung gehen. 1,35V sehe ich auch noch als ungefährlich an, aber so viel wirst du nicht brauchen um deinen RAM auszulasten.


----------



## Aslinger (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Win 10 plus klassisches Bios, müsste ja laufen, oder? Ich spiels aber neu drauf ohne dem Upgrade Mist und das 7 und 8.1er bleiben erhalten. Ich warte aber noch auf mehr DX12 Verfügbarkeit bei Games, bevor ich das mache. 

Der GM200 beherrscht DX12 in Hardware, darum muss ich das 10er installieren, sonst verschenke ich Leistung.


----------



## rottwag (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

...noch eine Frage zum Turbo-Multi:

Aktuell läuft mein rig mit 22x186@4,1Ghz. Wenn ich nun alles so lasse, aber auf 24x171@4,1Ghz stelle, dann startet der Rechner nicht mehr... Komme noch nicht mal ins BIOS !

Wie kann das sein? Muss dazu sagen, dass ich EIST, C-States etc. An habe...

Selbst wenn der 24er Multi Funktionieren würde: könnte ich dann die Energiesparoptionen noch nutzen? 

Habe gesehen, dass viele x5650 auf 22x182@4Ghz laufen, allerdings oft mit mehr VCore als mein x5670@4,1Ghz. Evtl. Laufen die größeren x5600 Derivate doch etwas besser?

Gruß Andi


----------



## Malc0m (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So hab jetzt mal auf meinem CPU den NH-D15 gepackt...  und ich sag euch das ding ist nur KRANK für einen luftkühler Oo

Gehäuse Zu,   CPU läuft mit 4Ghz, zwar HT im moment noch aus, 1,25 Vmax   Lüfter mit den Silent Adaptern laufen und Standart Lüfterkurve...

Intel Burn Test  maximale Kerntemperatur 50-55°  Oo ... und die Lüfter drehen gemütlich bei 900-1000RPM.

Also das Geld wars echt wert!  Mal die Tage gucken was so Maximal möglich ist an Kerntakt xD


----------



## Knogle (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Joa 50-55 sind bei der Spannung normal^^ Habe ich auch bei meinem Brocken
Hat jemand anders eigentlich schon versuch Graphitmasse zu verwenden statt WLP?

Leider ises bei mir mal in den Sockel gekommen, und dann war Sense

Aber die Kuehlleistung war bei meinem Dual CPU System dafuer enorm mit dem Zeug


----------



## Knogle (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe gerade ein interessantes ES
Gibt nachher Bild

Isn 2 Kerner mit 4,4GHz, sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen


----------



## wakey (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie jetzt, 4,4Ghz Standarttakt?
Das Teil wäre hochinteressant für OC experimente. 
So'n 2 Kerner auf 5Ghz und mehr wäre echt spannend für Games wie Morrowind mit OverhaulMod.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Habe gerade ein interessantes ES
> Gibt nachher Bild
> 
> Isn 2 Kerner mit 4,4GHz, sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen



Du meinst den X5698? Wundert mich, dass du den nicht kennst, der war sogar schon in PCGH-News. Und bis da mal was ankommt...  
Schau mal hier.

Ich hab überlegt liquid metal zu benutzen, aber dank Wakü ist das ziemlich unnötig. Ein 360er läuft passiv über Kamineffekt, und einer mit 3x500rpm und trotzdem wird das Ding nicht warm ^^

@rottwag:


> Aktuell läuft mein rig mit 22x186@4,1Ghz. Wenn ich nun alles so lasse,  aber auf 24x171@4,1Ghz stelle, dann startet der Rechner nicht mehr...  Komme noch nicht mal ins BIOS !
> 
> Wie kann das sein? Muss dazu sagen, dass ich EIST, C-States etc. An habe...


Mach mal die C-States aus und probiers dann nochmal. Wenn du C-States alle aktiv hast, kann auch der 25er Multi für den höchsten Kern anlegen. Möglich, dass es dann zu instabil wird.
4,1GHz@1,19V ist jetzt nichts ungewöhnliches, aber schon besser als der Durchschnitt. Viele geben auch gern etwas mehr Spannung, um dafür immer auf Nummer sicher zu sein.


----------



## Knogle (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Du meinst den X5698? Wundert mich, dass du den nicht kennst, der war sogar schon in PCGH-News. Und bis da mal was ankommt...
> Schau mal hier.
> 
> Ich hab überlegt liquid metal zu benutzen, aber dank Wakü ist das ziemlich unnötig. Ein 360er läuft passiv über Kamineffekt, und einer mit 3x500rpm und trotzdem wird das Ding nicht warm ^^
> ...



Mich wundert: Warum macht der X5698, trotz 2 Kernen und nur 5GHz Takt bei HWBot im Cinebench knapp 500 Punkte? Da kommt der Pentium G3258 ja nie ran...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der macht keine 500 Punkte bei 5GHz. Der macht höchste 5698 auf HWBot macht 493 Punkte bei 6230MHz, und der höchste G3258 macht 481 bei 6242MHz.
Das ist schon sehr beachtlich wenn man bedenkt, dass der Pentium kein Hyper Threading hat.


Und mal ehrlich, wer den Pentium zum rendern benutzt hat was falsch gemacht. Das ist eine reine Spaß-CPU für Übertakter, die mit einer 50€ teuren CPU trotzdem top-scores in älteren 3D und 2D-Benches knacken können.


----------



## Knogle (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Der macht keine 500 Punkte bei 5GHz. Der macht höchste 5698 auf HWBot macht 493 Punkte bei 6230MHz, und der höchste G3258 macht 481 bei 6242MHz.
> Das ist schon sehr beachtlich wenn man bedenkt, dass der Pentium kein Hyper Threading hat.
> 
> 
> Und mal ehrlich, wer den Pentium zum rendern benutzt hat was falsch gemacht. Das ist eine reine Spaß-CPU für Übertakter, die mit einer 50€ teuren CPU trotzdem top-scores in älteren 3D und 2D-Benches knacken können.


Warum ist eigentlich bei sovielen Intels immer bei etwa 6,3GHz oder so Schluss? Ich weiss nicht ob ich irgendne andere K CPU gesehen habe, welche ueber 6GHz lag


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Knogle kennt den 5698 durchaus, er hat wohl ziemlich blöd geguckt als er mir den mal leihen wollte als mir meim 5650 verreckt war und ich ihn fragte wieso er mir so eine wertvolle CPU einfach so leihen will. 

Edit: Vermutlich hat auch der Pentium nur Multis bis 63...


----------



## Knogle (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Achja die Skylakes scheinen auch wieder langsam interssant zu sein wenn das mit dem OC via BCLK wirklich hinhaut
Aber die scheinen auch wieder nen 133MHz BCLK zu  haben wie alles vor Sandy Bridge


----------



## enta (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ach was, gerade über den Thread gestolpert, ich dachte (Stand vor einigen Jahren ), dass der 990x die Spitze des 1366 darstellt,
garnicht mitbekommen, dass es da noch andere gegeben hat.
Ich bin gerade vor 2 Tagen von 1366 auf 2011-3 umgestiegen, wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätte ich es mir vllt. nochmal überlegt


----------



## Apfelkuchen (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Warum ist eigentlich bei sovielen Intels immer bei etwa 6,3GHz oder so Schluss? Ich weiss nicht ob ich irgendne andere K CPU gesehen habe, welche ueber 6GHz lag


Nein, die CPUs werden einfach irgendwann instabil. Viele schaffen mehr Takt, nur irgendwann geht halt nicht mehr stabil  
Von den ES haben einige 7GHz geschafft, klick.



> Knogle kennt den 5698 durchaus, er hat wohl ziemlich blöd geguckt als er  mir den mal leihen wollte als mir meim 5650 verreckt war und ich ihn  fragte wieso er mir so eine wertvolle CPU einfach so leihen will.


Warum sagt er dann, dass er das noch nie gesehen hat? 



> Edit: Vermutlich hat auch der Pentium nur Multis bis 63...


Nö, klick.



Der 990X ist schon die Spitze, der X5698 hat ja nur zwei Kernchen


----------



## enta (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

OH, da hab ich mich wohl verlesen, dachte der hat 6 *g*


----------



## Aslinger (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wer wird die Win 10 Final auf seinem S1366 Sys ohne UEFI installieren?


----------



## wakey (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Früher oder später mach ich das auf jeden Fall ^^


----------



## Aslinger (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei mir erst, wenn die DX12 Games rauskommen und der GM200 ja DX12 in Hardware beherrscht. Da will ich keine Leistung verschenken und dank DX12 wird mein 1366er Sys noch ewig halten. 8.1 habe ich auch nur wegen BF4 installiert, weils deutlich besser lief als unter 7. Zum arbeiten verwende ich aber fast nur das 7er.


----------



## EmiliaMaximus (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Moin. 
Auch ich nutze ein 1366er System und bin eigentlich zufrieden. Eigentlich, denn der X5670 ist zwar noch ausreichend für die meisten Dinge, doch mein MB spielt nicht mit. Es ist nämlich eines von Fujitsu, weshalb OC nicht möglich ist. Wie kann ich trotzdem noch etwas aus der Kiste rausholen? Meine Grafik ist eine 750Ti, welche prima zum OC geeignet ist. Glaube ein Problem ist auch der EXX Ram, den kann man nicht übertakten oder?


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der RAM und das Board werden dir definitiv einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen. Im Idealfall würdest du dich mit einem "richtigen" X58 Board und normalem RAM eindecken, nur für das Geld bekommst du mittlerweile auch aktuelle Hardware, wenn ich mir manche Preise für Sockel 1366 Boards anschaue


----------



## Apfelkuchen (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du hast vielleicht die Möglichkeit über SetFSB und ähnliche tools zu übertakten. Empfehlenswert ist dies aber nicht, da das board sicher nicht dafür ausgelegt ist, was Kühlung und Spannungsversorgung betrifft.
Sollte aber auch bei Standardtakt nur wenige Fälle geben, wo eine 750Ti vom X5670 zurückgehalten wird. Hier gibts Leute mit GTX980 bis Titan X, die auch nur ein GHz mehr nutzen als du 

ECC-RAM lässt sich schon übertakten, aber meist nicht besonders gut. Und den RAM zu übertakten, sodass er Fehler macht, zerstört auch irgendwo den Sinn von ECC^^


----------



## EmiliaMaximus (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nächstes mal wird es dann kein Fujitsu mehr. Bestimmte Parameter wie Spannung usw möchte ich dann doch kontrollieren können. Ansonsten ist das Board aber top.
Höhere Belastungen sollten aber schon drin sein, denn offiziel werden auch leistungshungrigere Xeons wie der X5690 unterstützt, dessen TDP etwas höher ist. 

Soweit genügt der Takt soweit, außer in CSGO, denn dort bekomme ich sehr starke Ruckler. Die könnten dann doch nur vom zu niedrigen Takt kommen oder?


----------



## Malc0m (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Fujitsu  und Xeon CPU hört sich für mich eh eher nach einer Workstation an , als einem Heim PC. Und bei Workstation´s ist ja eh nie OC geboten


----------



## EmiliaMaximus (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, ist eine Workstation. Konnte ich vor etwa einem Jahr von einem Bekannten der viele Videos bearbeitet günstig abkaufen, da er sich einen neuen Pc angeschafft hat. 
Wie gesagt zufrieden bin ich, aber etwas mehr wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab CS:GO schon mit dem X5650@stock gespielt und hatte weit über 120fps. Von daher denk ich nicht, dass dein Problem nur von der CPU kommt.


----------



## EmiliaMaximus (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hohe fps bekomme ich auch, bloß dieses Stottern verwirrt mich sehr. Teilweise sind diese Einbrüch zu extrem, um vernünftig spielen zu können.
Welches Teil köntte denn noch diese Probleme Verursachen?


----------



## rottwag (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schon mal probiert Hyperthreating zu deaktivieren? Manche Spiele laufen ohne besser... Ansonsten tippe ich auch auf die 750ti... Die ist hält nicht soo stark..


----------



## Knogle (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



EmiliaMaximus schrieb:


> Ja, ist eine Workstation. Konnte ich vor etwa einem Jahr von einem Bekannten der viele Videos bearbeitet günstig abkaufen, da er sich einen neuen Pc angeschafft hat.
> Wie gesagt zufrieden bin ich, aber etwas mehr wäre nicht schlecht.



Sonst meld dich mal wenn du Zeit hast, dann probieren wirs mal mit dem OC


----------



## rottwag (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

""Nächstes mal wird es dann kein Fujitsu mehr. Bestimmte Parameter wie Spannung usw möchte ich dann doch kontrollieren können. Ansonsten ist das Board aber top""

Ein MSI x58 pro findest du für 79€ sofortkauf bei e**y. Das eignet sich zwar nicht so gut zum übertakten, aber wenn dein x5670 so läuft wie meiner, dann wirst du damit sicherlich auch 22x186=4,1Ghz hin bekommen. Das wäre dann +40% mehr Takt für 79€. 
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob in seine Fujitsu Workstation so ein standard ATX board passt.


----------



## Joker_54 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Grade CS:Go skaliert eigentlich okay auf die vielen Kerne.
Ich denke die etwas schwachbrüstige 750Ti macht dir einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Stell einfach mal die Shader in CS:GO ein bisschen runter, dann siehst du sehr schnell, was limitiert.


----------



## EmiliaMaximus (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So wie es aussieht kommt das System mit mittleren Einstellungen schon viel besser zurecht. FXAA usw. sind dann wohl doch zuviel für diese 65 Watt Karte.
Bei 120 fps habe ich abgeregelt, und im Kampf werden die Einbrüche dann zügig wieder aufgeholt. Eventuell muss ich dann tatsächlich nocheinmal aufrüsten. Eine 960 oder deren Pendant, noch ist es ja nicht eilig.

Was schätzt ihr, wie die 1366er mit Star Citizens zurechtkommen werden?


----------



## Malc0m (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich denke mit einem 1366 CPU welcher mit mindestens 4Ghz läuft, sollte man sogut wie keine Probleme mit jedem Aktuellen und auch kommenden Titel haben.
Da die 4Ghz immernoch gute 3,5Ghz aktueller CPUs denke ich entspricht. Speziel bei den Xeon 6Kernern ist man da auch noch gut gewappnet, wenn Titel mehr Kerne untersützen, da 6 Kerne immer noch 2 Kerne mehr sind als die Aktuellen Mainstream CPUs.

Nur die doch alte Basis vom Mainboard + Chipsatz her, wird man irgendwann mal gezwungen sein aufzurüsten finde ich. Aber rein von der CPU Leistung sollte man immernoch gut dabei sein.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



EmiliaMaximus schrieb:


> Was schätzt ihr, wie die 1366er mit Star Citizens zurechtkommen werden?



Läuft super bisher  Bei allem was auf CryEngine läuft kannst du in der Hinsicht beruhigt sein. Aber mit einer GTX960 möchte ich das nicht spielen...


----------



## Joker_54 (1. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Läuft super bisher  Bei allem was auf CryEngine läuft kannst du in der Hinsicht beruhigt sein. Aber mit einer GTX960 möchte ich das nicht spielen...


Ich möchte das nichtmal mit einer 780 OC spielen 
Ich hab so das Gefühl, die testen Hoch-Ultra nur auf Quad Titan-X und meinen dann, es läuft.


----------



## EmiliaMaximus (1. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist natürlich such noch etwas entfernt, in einem Jahr gibt es dann immerhin schon Pascal. Dann werde ich meine kleine 750 Ti mal auswechseln.

Am Montag spiele ich Win10 auf, drückt mir die Daumen.


----------



## rottwag (1. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bitte gerne Feedback bzgl. Win 10. werde erst upgraden wenn ich weiß es gibt keine Probleme.  Aktuell läuft win 7 home 64bit


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich nutze seit zwei Tagen Win10 auf meinem 1366-System, bisher völlig problemlos. Natürlich bis auf die Tatsache, dass Microsoft überall meine Daten haben will


----------



## ludscha (1. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich nutze seit zwei Tagen Win10 auf meinem 1366-System, bisher völlig problemlos. Natürlich bis auf die Tatsache, dass Microsoft überall meine Daten haben will



Bei mir auch  

i7 990X @ 4,5 Ghz + Evga Titan HC3

MFG


----------



## EmiliaMaximus (3. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

50°C nach einer halben Stunde Prime95 sind ein guter Wert? Im Idle sind es so 27°. Ist aber frische WLP drauf. 
OC muss erstmal garnicht sein, habe den Turbo aktiviert, gibt also nochmal mehr Power. Warum der aus war weiß ich echt nicht.


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Idle-Werte sind egal, oftmals eh falsch. 50°C sind voll im Rahmen, welchen Kühler verwendest du nochmal? Direkt den aus der Workstation? Wenn ja, gibt's absolut nichts zu meckern 

Turbo wird bei mir auch ausgestellt, wenn es zu Boot-Problemen oder so gibt, erhöht wohl die Kompatibilität/Stabilität.


----------



## EmiliaMaximus (3. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ist ein Noctua NHDu12DXi4 mit einem 120mm Lüfter. Auf dem Fujitsu-MB war die Installation aber etwas umwegig. Wenn ich ein neues Board hole wird es besser, bloß muss ich mir dann ein anderes Monatgesystem kaufen, außerdem ein neues Gehäuse. Aber das hat Zeit.
Den Turbo brauche ich weil kein OC möglich ist...


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich denke mit dem Kühler bist du gut bedient und die Temps sind ja auch gut. Mit neuem Board und Gehäuse wird das vllt noch besser. Was hast du denn jetzt gerade für ein Montagesystem? Keine normale 1366er Bohrung?


----------



## Knogle (4. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Herr Knogle hat wieder ein potenzielles neues Projekt am Start, aber diesmal AMD


----------



## wakey (4. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Warum nicht, lass hören!


----------



## Knogle (4. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...opteron-system-zum-rendern-3.html#post7601944


----------



## Vladimir1 (10. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hello,

First of all I wanna say that I am new to this forum and this forum was recommended to me by a friend who says I can post in English here.
Please do note that I am not German so I barely know the German language, hopefully posting in English is alright here .

Alright so, few days ago I had just ordered a new ( used ) CPU, an Intel Xeon E5620 quad core 2.4 GHz

So, I was wondering what do you guys think for this CPU, would be even better to see someone's opinion who already had the same CPU or has it still.
Basically, the processor was cheap on eBay so I thought why not give it a chance, I doubt I can find a better processor for the same price ( 20 euros + free shipping ), though the cheapest motherboard costs much more than that, about $82 ( MSI X58 Pro )

Im gonna use it for internet browsing, video editing ( Adobe After Effects/ Premiere Pro/ Sony Vegas Pro ) though not heavy editing, just 1080p and perhaps gaming a little bit.

I currently own an AMD Athlon X2 240 2.8 GHz dual core CPU, so I guess any quad-core CPU will be a huge upgrade for me basically in everything, especially in video editing where more cores are always better, however I need your opinion for the CPU for both video editing and gaming.

Oh, I also plan to overclock it to about 4 GHz or a bit less, not more than 4 though because I have never done overclocking so I dont wanna risk anything, though at another forum I was told that 4 GHz is a very aggressive overclock and that I should be happy if I can overclock it to let's say 3 GHz.
What do you guys think about that, does it make sense ?

Thank you,

I'll be looking forward to read your replies here


----------



## Knogle (10. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab ihm empfohlen hier zu posten 
Die Foren haben den irgendwie gesagt das er mit seinem Athlon X2 besser dran waere als mit dem Xeon E5620


----------



## EmiliaMaximus (10. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Kühlung ist in meiner Kiste recht effektiv. Bilder kann ich leider erst im September schicken. 
Aufrüsten in Form eines Neukaufs der alten Hardware möchte ich nicht. Wäre aber bereit, das Gerät, also x58MB, 12gbEcc, Laufwerk,  quadro oder gtx750ti und Gehäuse + 85% NT gegen ein MB mit evtl RAM zu tauschen.  Falls jemand hier Interesse hat, sehr gerne!


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Vladimir1:

Welcome to our forum. The E5620 has a smaller multiplier, than the other most mentioned CPUs in this thread (18x, Turbo: 20x). If you want to go to constant 4GHZ, you have to use a BCLK above 220MHz, which is not supported by many mainboards. Turbo 4GHz are more realistic, therefore you need 200MHz BCLK - most boards will work with that frquency. But even with 3,6GHz the CPU will be faster than your Athlon X2. With selling your old platform you can get a cheap power boost.

@EmiliaMaximus:

Verkaufsangebote nur im Marktplatz, sonst kann es Ärger geben


----------



## Knogle (10. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@eumel:

Ich kassier da irgendwie immer ne rote Karte ;D


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wo jetzt? Im Markt oder im restlichen Forum?^^


----------



## Knogle (10. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wo jetzt? Im Markt oder im restlichen Forum?^^



Ja hier  bestimmt schon 10 Verwarnungen wegen MP Regel, obwohl ich bis dahin nichtmal was in den Marktplatz reingestellt habe


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na wenn du hier z.B. schreibst, ich biete euch CPU XY an, dann gilt das als Verstoß. Steht aber auch in den Regeln drin


----------



## Vladimir1 (10. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hey,

Thank you for your reply.

The motherboard that I will use for this CPU will be MSI X58 Pro 
MSI X58 Pro MS-7522 LGA 1366 fÃ¼r i7 CPUs GBit LAN RAID 6x DDR3 Slots inkl Blende 0816909054484 | eBay

And the cooler that I will use will be " Alpenföhn EKL Brocken "
AlpenfÃ¶hn EKL Brocken FÃœR Sockel 775 1366 27971 | eBay

What do you think for both the motherboard and cooler ? 
Will the cooler do a good job with the CPU being overclocked at 4 GHz ?
Is the motherboard good for overclocking this CPU ?


Also, correct me if Im wrong but there is no need of raising the BCLK to 220 MHz, that would be too much, dont you think leaving it at 211 would be perfectly fine ? 211 x 19 = exactly 4 ghz, exactly what I need.
Are there any disadvantages of changing the core multiplier to 19 instead of the default 18 ? 

Looking forward to read your next reply.


----------



## rottwag (10. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welcome to this Forum! It is really a huge threat running longer than one year! 
Sorry for typos and weird words as I am typing this with my Smartphone.

The e5620 is 32nm what is good. Not too good is the Multi of only 18. (18x133=2,4Ghz).
To overclock properly, you need to find out the max BLCK. To do this, follow this:

PS: Before you start, set manu RAM settings and set umcore to double freq of your RAM. Disable any spread spectrum setting to increase stabiliy. Turn on load line calibration: this avoids that VCore drops with CPU Load. Many recommend to turn it off AS it Harms the CPU - but this is not the case AS long you use low VCore (below 1,275V). 

#1 max out the BLCK
Firstly set the VCore voltage to a fix standard setting (1,25) and qpi Voltage to 1,25V AS you need this for running BLCK above Intel specs, lower the Multi to 12 and Start raising the blck ( what is the same AS the FSB in former CPU Generations):

12x160=1,92Ghz
12x165=1,98Ghz
12x170=2,04Ghz
12x175=2,10Ghz
12x180=2,16Ghz
12x185=2,22Ghz
12x190=2,28Ghz
...
PS: keep in mind to keep your RAM freq weithin specs while increasing BLCK. If you get above specs, +0,07 extra V is no Problem (for instance up to 1,57v instead of 1,50V)

Between each raise, run Cinebench R15 three times (Multi core bench). Watch the temps while doing that - more than 70C I would not recommend as you might get too high temps with prime later.
If any run of CB15 crashes or Computer reboot with blue screen. The step before is probably the last stabile one (to make sure, run prime for 3 hours with target BLCK). If the temps are quite low, you could think of raising the voltage of the qpi Voltage, VCore or IOH Voltage one step to See if you get this BLCK step stable AS well possibly.

#max out CPU freq
Assuming, your final stable BLCK is 185, you can now Start raising the Multi step by step:

13x185=2,41Ghz
14x185=2,59Ghz
15x185=2,78Ghz
16x185=2,96Ghz
17x185=3,15Ghz
18x185=3,33Ghz

Run CB 15 three times Before you move on to next multi. AS BLCK keeps fix, increasing stabily can only be reached by more VCore. AS heat increases heavily with every extra voltage you give your CPU, be carefull and keep your eyes on the temps. More than 75c in prime I think is not acceptable for 24/7 usage.


Comment: deactivating Hyperthreating, or any energy saving Mechanismus increases overclock stabiliy, but honestly, I would keep it turned on to make your PC cooler, more quiet and longtime reliable.

Happy to help
Andy


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

rottwag said everything what is important. According to your configuration: the MSI board is said to be not the best to overclock, but maybe you are lucky and you get  good example. There are always good and bad board irrespective which manufacturer you look at.
Regarding the "Brocken" I have no idea since I am using watercooled components.


----------



## Vladimir1 (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Thank you very much for your message, rottwag, as well as euMelBeumel ! 
I'll make sure I do the same what you said once I receive all of my ordered items ( cpu, motherboard and cooler )

Im still being curious about what's the max I can overclock this CPU ? I mean I dont really wanna go " too much " but I was really hoping to get 4 ghz, but I just saw your comment which says that the motherboard I will buy is not really the best to overclock, so can you tell me what frequency can I get my E5620 to with the motherboard and cooler I stated above ?
If 4 ghz is impossible, will it be safe to reach let's say 3,6 ghz or something ? 

Please remember, I dont wanna risk damaging my CPU, so I'll overclock as long as it's safe, if 3,33 ghz is the max then so it be.


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

In the end it all comes down to the individual quality of both your CPU and your motherboard. There are no guaranteed over clocking results.
That being said, normally 3,6GHz can be reached by nearly all S1366 CPU without much Voltage added. 4GHz is another beast and I wouldn't count on that. Especially considering the bclk your CPU would need.


----------



## rottwag (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Agreed. Due the low Multi of your CPU, you need a high BLCK what you only tend to get with boards that were made for this. 
I won't expect mich more than 190 BLCK.

If you want 4Ghz, have a look at a X5670 or above (Multi is 22 and higher) or w3670 or above (24 and higher) or if 4 cores are sufficient then x5667 and above (23 and higher).

Avoid CPUs that begins with w34, w35 and x55 AS those are 45nm and get much hotter than the 32 nm versions.

Greetz


----------



## enta (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

I don´t now how the Xeon runs with the x58, but i have a I7 980x on a relatively crappy P6T SE and was able 
to crank it up to 4Ghz rockstable under water.

Could ist possibly be better to run an old extreme edition on a x58 board, or am i wrong?


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja ich denke 200BCLK sind mit den MSIs drin


----------



## shadie (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



enta schrieb:


> I don´t now how the Xeon runs with the x58, but i have a I7 980x on a relatively crappy P6T SE and was able
> to crank it up to 4Ghz rockstable under water.
> 
> Could ist possibly be better to run an old extreme edition on a x58 board, or am i wrong?




The P6T SE is an X58 MB....


----------



## enta (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

I thought we are talking about x58


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

P6T SE is crappy? Hmm thought it would be quiet a good board. I think the Xeon runs as good as an "normal" i7, there is no difference. 200 BCLK is not possible with every board, as Olstyle mentioned, you need  little bit luck. My board goes to 220 BCLK, nice to have but I simply use 200.


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

lol 200 BCLK sin dmachbar

Habe sogar 240 BCLK mit dem P6T geschafft


----------



## rottwag (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

...die Frage ist hält stets.. Bei welcher Spannung?

Mit Genug Spannung kann man kurzfristig sicherlich jede 1366 CPU auf 4Ghz kriegen.
Aber irgendwann qualmt dann was ab.. Board oder CPU oder Netzteil oder RAM


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> ...die Frage ist hält stets.. Bei welcher Spannung?
> 
> Mit Genug Spannung kann man kurzfristig sicherlich jede 1366 CPU auf 4Ghz kriegen.
> Aber irgendwann qualmt dann was ab.. Board oder CPU oder Netzteil oder RAM



 naja mein Ivy hat bei 1,67V keine Probleme gemacht seit Ewigkeiten, deshalb denke ich auch, dass man Sockel 1366 auch mindestens auf 1,5V rennen lassen kann


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na ich rede immer von "angenehmen" Spannungen. Meine CPU läuft unter 1,3V, QPI ist bei 1,33V, RAM bei 1,5V. Rest alles @stock - reicht vollkommen.


----------



## Knogle (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Na ich rede immer von "angenehmen" Spannungen. Meine CPU läuft unter 1,3V, QPI ist bei 1,33V, RAM bei 1,5V. Rest alles @stock - reicht vollkommen.



Soll ich da mal meine Settings vorfuehren? 


Ich such mal nen Bild

Also 2,5V DRAM Bus Spannung habe ich drauf, und 1,67V VCore, wird manchmal bisschen warm, aber nach 1 1/2 Jahren jetz noch nix kaputt


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja ich weiß, dass einige da mehr geben. Aber ich brauche nicht wirklich mehr Leistung und kann so die Hardware schonen


----------



## elis3d (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

gute Informationen, danke


----------



## Vladimir1 (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So .. let me get this right again for the last time, what's the max I can reach which is 100% safe ? Is 3,6 ghz safe enough ?

Btw, is it possible to overclock my current CPU ? AMD Athlon X2 240 2.8 GHz dual core
Motherboard: Asus M4N68TM V2
About cooler, I have a default stock cooler.


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Depends on what you consider "safe".
Is it safe to run? Sure if you don't overdo the voltage, but that's independent of the clock you reach.
Can you safely assume that you reach 3,6GHz? I'd say there is a 99.9% chance.

Sure, but you won't get far on a stock cooler.


----------



## Vladimir1 (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

I see, thanks for your reply.

Is my current motherboard good enough to overclock my current CPU ? 
Oh, by the way what about the fact that my current athlon is a locked CPU ?


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

As especially Knogle can confirm, there is no such thing as a not overclockable board. They only differ in how easy it is and how far you can go.

The Xeon is also "locked" but on the old Intel sockets and on every AMD socket you can oc those via base clock(sometimes called reference clock or HT clock on AMD).
Edit: This is what TPU did with your CPU
https://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/AMD/Athlon_II_X2_240/12.html


----------



## rottwag (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nobody can tell you how far you will get! And it also depends on how much tenperature and voltage is acceptable for you.

As you can See, knogle has different personal limits AS I have. 

I always try to get the best out of a CPU with close to stock voltage.  See my signature for the result 



PS: I have to admit that I have Rage II as Mainboard.... but I also have a MSI x58 pro somewhere I wanted to combine with a I7 920 I have somewhere....


----------



## Knogle (12. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Joa du hast Recht, ich und du haben andere Ansichten bei den Spannungen    

Aber solange die CPUs nicht abrauchen seh ich da kein Problem^^


----------



## EmiliaMaximus (13. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gibt es irgendwelche Möglichkeiten, die Spannung auf meinem Fujitsu zu bestimmen?


----------



## shadie (13. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



EmiliaMaximus schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwelche Möglichkeiten, die Spannung auf meinem Fujitsu zu bestimmen?



Zu bestimmen (ermitteln) ja nennt sich CPU-Z das Programm.

Ändern können wirst du die Spannung aber nicht , die ist bei OEM MB meistens gelocked)


----------



## Knogle (13. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Doch geht via Bitregister^^ koennenw ir gerne via Teamviewer machen


----------



## EmiliaMaximus (13. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich melde mich dann, sobald ich wieder in Deutschland bin und Zeit dafür habe!


----------



## Knogle (14. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat jemand eigentlich Erfahrung mit CPU Clock Skew und differential amplitude?


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Clock Skew ist eine Mini-Taktverechiebung welche den Grundtakt und damit den Gesamtbetrieb stabiler machen kann. Da gibt es aber leider keine Regel was gut ist, nur probieren hilft.


----------



## Vladimir1 (14. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hey guys, can anyone tell me for sure which RAM manufacturers are supported by LGA 1366 motherboards ? To be more accurate, by MSI X58 Pro motherboard.
So, I tried to find out the manufacturer of my RAM by using CPU-Z but unfortunately it doesnt say the manufacturer name, it shows an empty field, so I am not sure if my RAM will be supported by the new motherboard I ordered.


----------



## Knogle (14. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also no-name RAM lief bei einigen meiner 1366 Boards leider nicht


----------



## Olstyle (15. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

For normal clocks, any Ram which runs below 1,7V is ok.


----------



## Vladimir1 (15. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

What do you mean by normal clock ? Is 3,8 ghz or 4 ghz considered to be normal clock? If not, what would you say it's normal clock ? 

Also, does that mean my current RAM will be compatible with the new motherboard ?


----------



## Olstyle (15. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

CPU clock is of nearly no interest for the ram. I was talking about ram clocks and thinking about <=1866 .
Your current Ram is DDR3, so in general it is also compatible with S1366. There is always the possibility of individual incompatibility, but normally it should work.


----------



## rottwag (16. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo Leute,

ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken mir ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen. Mein aktuelles ist ein bequiet! Mit ca. 500 Watt (480?) ich weiß nicht mehr genau und doch einige Jahre alt...  Auf jeden Fall nicht 80 plus Zertifiziert und besonders beobachte ich zunehmend, das die Spannng der 5V Leitung schleichend zu sinken scheint... Inzwischen bin ich bei 4,81Volt angelangt. Zudem ist das Netzteil tatsächlich das lauteste Teil im Computer (wenn auch nicht laut). 

Aber insbesondere im Leerlauf nach Lastphasen bleibt das NT noch 1-2 Stunden hörbar, weil es wohl stark aufgeheizt ist.


So.

Wenn ich nun schon ein neues NT Käufe, dann soll es mind. Eins mit Gold Zertifizierung sein. 2. Kriterium : so leise wie möglich... 3: Ausreichend Leistung für mein Setup (siehe Signatur). + Reserven für eine GTX 980.

In welche Klasse soll ich da gehen?? Ich dachte so an 550Watt etwa?
Hat jemand mal gemessen, was unsere x56xx brauchen @load?
Hat jemand Tests, die er verlinkten kann zu Netzteilen? 

Ich dachte z.b. an das Corsair RM650... Auch wenn das schon recht hochpreisig ist. Aber es soll dann ja auch wieder einige Jahre halten..

Danke + Gruß
Andi

PS: Das alte NT wird dann mit dem MSi x58 pro verwurstet.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was hat das mit dem Thema des Threads zu tun? O.o

Eröffne dazu bitte ein neues Thema oder frag im Netzteil Thread nach.

Als kleiner Richtwert. Mein Gesamtsystem verbraucht so wie es ist 300-350 Watt und in extrem Tests max 400 Watt.


----------



## Knogle (18. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Moin


Haette nicht gedacht das ich das brauche.. aber ich brauche Hilfe beim OC

Undzwar mit so nem tollen MSI Board^^ ein MSI X58 Pro-E und Xeon E5620

Ich weiss nicht wie ich das Ding richtig einstellen soll, komme mit diesem AWARD Bios ja mal sowas von nicht klar 
Die Kiste bootet schon bei 180 BCLK nicht mehr, und das trotz 1,4V VCore
Irgendwas mach ich falsch^^ vielleicht der QPI zu hoch? ka

An dem Chinaboeller Netzteil kanns nicht liefern, das liefert sogar 400W obwohl nur 300W draufstehen, ist jedoch bissl verkokelt
Also ich habe den QPI auf 5,86GT/s gestellt, kann es sein das deshalb bei ueber 180 BCLK der QPI zu hoch ist?

Wisst ihr was mich noch stoert?
Das BIOS schaut so aus wie ein AWARD Bios, exakt, ist aber ein AMI
Wie kann das sein?

UPDATE:

Lol das Ding schafft sogar 220 BCLK und 8GT/s QPI Takt


----------



## rottwag (18. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was hast du denn geändert, dass es fluppt mit 220 blck?
Wie hoch kommst du mit dem e5620? Bei welcher Spannung? Erzählt doch mal.. Hab doch auch noch so ein Wurst-msi-Board hier liegen


----------



## Knogle (18. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welches MSI Board haste?
Also mit dem E5620 komm ich auf max. 4,4GHz, mehr ist net drin
Bilder (Auch fuer Apfelkuchen) kommen in ca. 1 Stunde


Hier meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[imghttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/845042d1439935248-review-hat-der-uralt-sockel-1366-eine-chance-gegen-haswell-westmere-als-cpu-geheimtipp-cpuz2.png[/img]
Die Spannungen kannste den Screens im BIOS entnehmen
Die NB und der Chipsatz bleiben auch verdammt kuehl, da sie zum Glueck miteinander verbunden sind, also die Kuehler
Habe einfach einen aktiven 80mm auf die Nordbruecke gepackt, und nun bleibt beides kuehl, deshalb gehe ich bei den Temps im HWMonitor von einem Auslesefehler aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Spannung ist via Offset gesetzt, und ist stabil, vorallem auch da ich nicht weiss wie man bei dem BIOS ein fixen VCore setzt 
Spannung geht im Idle auf etwa 0,9V runter

Mein Netzteil hat angeblich ne Effizienz von 68%, merkt man auch an den 170W im Idle, auch ohne OC
Wahrscheinlich liegts auch daran, dass mein Netzteil einmal irgendwie durchgebrannt ist, und sowohl angefangen hat zu stinken, zu summen und zu qualmen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(Siehe das Bild mit dem verkohlten Molex Stecker)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also...

1.) Ich bin kein Netzteilexperte, aber FSP ist soweit ich weiß kein "Böllerfabrikant", die fertigen viele gute Netzteile. Ob genau das gut ist, davon habe ich natürlich keine Ahnung.
2.) Bist du dir sicher, dass das Netzteil vertrauenswürdig ist? Ich meine ein Knall und so? Da würde ich wirklich nur noch Hardware dran hängen, die mir absolut egal ist.
3.) Hast du dir mal die Spezifikationen von dem Netzteil angeschaut? Das ist überhaupt nicht für heutige PCs gemacht, sondern stammt noch aus Zeiten wo viel über das Mainboard lief (zu erkennen an den vielen Ampere auf 3,3 und 5V Schiene). Dein Netzteil liefert 19,5A auf der 12V Schiene - die Technik konnte vllt auch mehr stemmen, als das Netzteil frisch war. Aber wenn die Effizienz nur bei 68% liegt, kannst du dir ja ausrechnen, wieviel Ampere da letztendlich noch raus kommen. Mich wundert ehrlich gesagt, dass das System so überhaupt läuft. Geschweige denn OC zulässt. Aber vielleicht sind auch einfach sämtliche Schutzschaltungen hinüber und du schrottest allmählich deine Hardware. Wenn dir das natürlich alles egal ist (so wie ich dich nach diesem Thread so einschätze^^), dann behalte die Config so.
4.) Ist das System stabil? Ich rede hier von LinX oder ähnlichem, bei 170W im  Idle, möchte ich nicht wissen was letztendlich durch das Netzteil geht bei Volllast. Cinebench ist kein Stabilitätstest, aber das weißt du ja.
5.) Zeigt die IOH immer 80°C an, egal ob frisch nach Start oder unter Last? Der Wert ist absolut realistisch, vor allem bei dem Kühler, den du so lobst  Du kannst froh sein, dass der Wert noch so niedrig ist. Aber viele X58 Chips laufen bei >70°C, war einfach zu schwer/teuer zu kühlen.
6.) Nutzt du eigentlich den DIP-Schalter am Board zum übertakten? Oder alles per BIOS?
7.) Sieht wirklich wie ein Award aus, CPU-Z sagt AMI, MSI auch. Wer weiß, vllt hat AMI letztendlich eingesehen, dass ein Award BIOS einfach besser ist 

So weit so gut


----------



## iGameKudan (19. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das NT kann unabhängig von der Effizienz immer 19.5A liefern. Das bedeutet nur, dass bei 68% Effizienz der Rechner bei 170W Leerlaufverbrauch ansich nur 115W verbraucht und der Rest Abwärme ist.


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Achso ok, siehste so sehr steh ich in der Materie  Trotzdem sind 19,5A für das gesamte System doch arg wenig. Aber wenn's läuft...


----------



## Knogle (19. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also das Ding spuckt gerade ueber 370W aus obwohl da nur 350W draufstehen 
Ich denke auch die IDE HDDs verbrauchen exorbitant viel Strom

Also die IOH und NB Temp kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen, da ich beide anfassen kann, ohne dass es ueberhaupt warm wird
Beim Start zeigt se auch schon 89 Grad


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ich denke auch die IDE HDDs verbrauchen exorbitant viel Strom



Eine HDD zieht so 8 Watt.


----------



## Knogle (19. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Eine HDD zieht so 8 Watt.



Also irgendwas muss da ja ziehen 

Mein X5650 hat bei anderem NT nicht annaehernd soviel verbraucht

edith: das ganze NT Gehaeuse wird verdammt warm


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Günstiges Bord + altes Netzteil = dein Ergebnis 

"Combined Power" liegt übrigens nur bei 320W  Aber ist in dem Fall auch egal.

Das mit der Temperatur wundert mich doch etwas. Hast du mal unter den Kühler geschaut? Vllt ist die Paste hin, wenn denn überhaupt welche aufgetragen ist 

Achso und NB = IOH


----------



## shadie (19. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Quälst du das Ding bis zum Tode oder noch weit darüber hinaus?


----------



## Knogle (19. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Günstiges Bord + altes Netzteil = dein Ergebnis
> 
> "Combined Power" liegt übrigens nur bei 320W  Aber ist in dem Fall auch egal.
> 
> ...



Naja aber das Board scheint ja schon ein BLCK Monster zu sein^^ da ist sogar noch mehr drin als die 222MHz, schafft sogar mehr QPI als die ASUS Boards
Also ich habs mal lieber abgeschaltet, weil das Ding mega heiss geworden ist, und die Spannungen abgekackt sind auf 11V

Also das Board war neu in OVP ^^ da geh ich mal davon aus das die WLP nicht ganz so verschlissen ist 
Ohne extra Luefter wird das Ding mega heiss, aber laut Software auch nur 99 Grad maximal


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja das "billig Board" war eher auf die verarbeiteten Teile gemünzt. Wenn das Netzteil nur noch 11V liefert, weißt du ja was du langfristig tun musst 

Das Problem bei solchen Boards ist einfach der Kühler, die Fläche ist viel zu klein für einen X58. Ein Lüfter ist eine gute Idee, unter 100°C ist ok, aber so nah dran? Ich würde dennoch mal unter den Kühler schauen, es wäre nicht das erste Board, wo nur ein Pad verbaut ist... *hust*ASUS*hust*


----------



## bingo88 (19. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Also das Ding spuckt gerade ueber 370W aus obwohl da nur 350W draufstehen


Das Teil zieht 370W aus der Dose, das ist ja nicht gleich dem, was an Leistung abgegeben werden kann. Da spielt ja noch der Wirkungsgrad rein.


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Werden die Kabel an dem 12V Stecker für die CPU eigentlich warm? Die sehen schon recht dünn aus


----------



## Knogle (19. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Werden die Kabel an dem 12V Stecker für die CPU eigentlich warm? Die sehen schon recht dünn aus



Ja aber nur bisschen


----------



## Knogle (19. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Alter Verwalter
Bei dem MSI 134MHz PCIe Takt stabil bekommen, noch ist nix ausgestiegen

Wenn einer Bilder will, kann er kriegen

Mit CPU Clock Skew 500ps sind 230,9MHz BCLK drinnen
Wird jetzt langsam haaring was hoeheres hinzukriegen, bekomme manchmal den bluescreen MEMORY_MANAGEMENT

Liegt vielleicht an meinem premium Netzteil

Oder vielleicht am RAM? Bekomme dann PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA ab 231 BCLK
So gefixxt, nun bekomme ich ab 235MHz BUGCODE USB oder so..


----------



## Apfelkuchen (21. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Welches MSI Board haste?
> Also mit dem E5620 komm ich auf max. 4,4GHz, mehr ist net drin
> Bilder (Auch fuer Apfelkuchen) kommen in ca. 1 Stunde


Schön, dass du an mich denkst   

Wenn man lange genug spielt, bekommt man fast jedes board auf über 220MHz BCLK, aber es ist eben schwieriger als mit dedizierten OC-boards. 
Bei meinem alten Rex II liefen 220MHz selbst mit automatischen settings 

Wie Olstyle schon geschrieben hat weiß man leider nie vorher, wie viel skew man geben sollte. 
Das heißt sehr viele Möglichkeiten durchprobieren, besonders weil man beide skews anpassen sollte um das beste Ergebnis zu kriegen.
Und wenn dann der Takt wieder geändert wird, kann es plötzlich kontraproduktiv sein. Nervigstes setting auf dem Sockel 

Die diff amplitude hat mir bei einigen boards geholfen ein paar MHz mehr zu stabilisieren (Evga E759), bei anderen gar nichts gebracht...aber geht ja schnell die zu testen.


----------



## Knogle (21. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Schön, dass du an mich denkst
> 
> Wenn man lange genug spielt, bekommt man fast jedes board auf über 220MHz BCLK, aber es ist eben schwieriger als mit dedizierten OC-boards.
> Bei meinem alten Rex II liefen 220MHz selbst mit automatischen settings
> ...



Okay^^
Aber warum steigt der USB eigentlich irgendwann aus? Kann man dagegen irgendwas machen?
Welche Spannungen muss ich anheben?

Und bringt es irgendwelche Nachteile den PCIe auf 134MHz laufen zu lassen?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (21. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannst probieren die Spannung der Southbridge/IOH zu erhöhen.
Sobald eines deiner Geräte am Bus mit dem Takt nicht zurechtkommt, gibt es eben Abstürze.

Es gibt immer wieder Leute, die sagen, über 110 gehen Grafikkarten kaputt etc. aber ich habe noch keine zuverlässige Quelle dazu gelesen. 
Ich selber mach es nicht, weil bei mir irgendwann Netzwerkchip, Soundkarte und USB-Geräte aussteigen. Der einzige Nutzen den ich hatte, war in Grafikbenchmarks mit sehr niedrigen Auflösungen, also 720p oder niedriger (vor allem Aquamark).
In 1440p ist es egal wie viel PCIe-Takt ich gebe.


----------



## Knogle (21. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Kannst probieren die Spannung der Southbridge/IOH zu erhöhen.
> Sobald eines deiner Geräte am Bus mit dem Takt nicht zurechtkommt, gibt es eben Abstürze.
> 
> Es gibt immer wieder Leute, die sagen, über 110 gehen Grafikkarten kaputt etc. aber ich habe noch keine zuverlässige Quelle dazu gelesen.
> ...



Ich hatte den Vorteil, dass die SATA Bandbreite ansteigt, und die Latenzen dafuer niedriger werden
Konnte so meine SSD voll ausnutzen, jedoch steigt die GPU ab 135MHz aus


----------



## Apfelkuchen (21. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der POST der alten boards dauert länger als das booten von meiner SSD, daher waren SSD-Benchmarks für mich nie von Belang


----------



## Knogle (21. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Der POST der alten boards dauert länger als das booten von meiner SSD, daher waren SSD-Benchmarks für mich nie von Belang



Liegt wohl daran, dass bei den 1366ern noch ein Zilog Z80 den POST uebernimmt, bzw. die CPU initialisiert


----------



## Knogle (23. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Brauch mal Hilfe mit meinem MSI X58 Pro-E

Habe den QPI momentan im Slow Mode rennen, weil die Kiste nicht laeuft mit standard QPI.

Naja beim booten habe ich das Phaenomen wie andere auch.
"I've enabled Slow Mode and even boot screen animation (ASUS ROG logo) animated slow with visible screen scanning from top to bottom. And then it just hanged at Windows logo screen. Oh well, tried AUTO now to see how that will go. At least system booted fine which is a good start."


Naja, weiterhin limitiert das Ding meinen RAID Controller bei 100MB/s, da ist dann Sense, obwohl laut CPU-z der QPI Takt bei 3500MHz liegt.
Naja, stelle den QPI nun auf den Multi fuer 4,8GT/s, das niedrigste, und die Kiste laeuft durch den BCLK von 220MHz nun bei knapp 8GT/s
Wenn ich dann z.B. nen Festplattenbenchmnark starte, kackt die Kiste wieder ab, mit nem Freeze

Was kann ich da machen? QPI Voltage ist schon bei 1,35V, hier scheint wohl der QPI der limitierende Faktor zu sein


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du bist schon ein Original. Gibst im Alltag 1,65Vcore aber hast Angst auf dem Experimentiersystem mehr als 1,35Vtt zu geben  
Welche CPU sitzt da drauf? Bloomfield hält locker 1,5Vtt aus, bei XMP wird sogar 1,65Vtt angelegt.


----------



## Knogle (23. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Du bist schon ein Original. Gibst im Alltag 1,65Vcore aber hast Angst auf dem Experimentiersystem mehr als 1,35Vtt zu geben
> Welche CPU sitzt da drauf? Bloomfield hält locker 1,5Vtt aus, bei XMP wird sogar 1,65Vtt angelegt.



 

Also habe einen Xeon E5620.

Wuerde gerne wissen wo die QPI Register liegen, vielleicht kann man Sie dann anpassen.
Mit Slow Mode QPI ist echt ziemlich uebel.

Habe gerade gemerkt, das wenn ich die 4x SAS HDDs am RAID Controller als Boot Laufwerk nehme, welche via PCIe angebunden sind, ist das mega fehleranfaellig irgendwie, schlimmer als direkt via IDE oder SATA

/edith: QPI gefunden, ist ein "PCI"Geraet laut RW Everything


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ein custom slow mode wäre für viele Leute sehr hilfreich. Ist oft so, dass Leute meinen mit dem BCLK am Ende zu sein, aber eigentlich ist es der QPI. Slow mode hat zum einen nicht jedes board, und zum anderen ists wie du schon sagtest nicht immer hilfreich.
An einem QPI-Multi etwa ~20-30% niedriger als das normale Minimum sind sicher einige OCer interessiert, ich eingeschlossen 

Dass ein PCIe-controller bei über 130MHz PCIe-Takt instabiler als SATA ist überrascht mich nicht^^


----------



## Knogle (23. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ein custom slow mode wäre für viele Leute sehr hilfreich. Ist oft so, dass Leute meinen mit dem BCLK am Ende zu sein, aber eigentlich ist es der QPI. Slow mode hat zum einen nicht jedes board, und zum anderen ists wie du schon sagtest nicht immer hilfreich.
> An einem QPI-Multi etwa ~20-30% niedriger als das normale Minimum sind sicher einige OCer interessiert, ich eingeschlossen



Habe gerade Erfolg  Haste Teamviewer? Dann kann ich bei dir auch testen

Ausserdem kann man mit dem Register DESIRED_CORES die Anzahl der Kerne veraendern, also auch die deaktivierten Kerne aktvieiren, ist aber leider ebenfalls write protected

Hier das Register fuer den QPI Speed

Die Anzahl an Cores laesst sich anpassen, wird morgen getestet


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja, ob man damit deaktivierte Kerne aktivieren kann geht daraus nicht hervor. Das ist eher die normale Option, die man aus dem BIOS kennt, wenn "max value" einfach Standard ist.
Und ist die QPI-Option auf dem Bild sieht nicht nach setting sondern Ausleser aus.

Also das darfste erstmal bei dir testen. 
Mein einziges aktives 1366-System ist der Hauptrechner, an dem probier ich sowas nicht aus.


----------



## Knogle (24. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Naja, ob man damit deaktivierte Kerne aktivieren kann geht daraus nicht hervor. Das ist eher die normale Option, die man aus dem BIOS kennt, wenn "max value" einfach Standard ist.
> Und ist die QPI-Option auf dem Bild sieht nicht nach setting sondern Ausleser aus.
> 
> Also das darfste erstmal bei dir testen.
> Mein einziges aktives 1366-System ist der Hauptrechner, an dem probier ich sowas nicht aus.



Ja ich bin mal gespannt
Die Ausleser sind normalerweise nicht RW, also nur RO fuer Read only


----------



## CaptainIglo26 (25. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Servus miteinander,

hab vor einiger Zeit günstig ein MSI X58 Pro-e geschossen. Da ich momentan wieder etwas Zeit und Lust hatte im Bekanntenkreis etwas nachgefragt und siehe da, da liegt bei jemanden ein Xeon 5560 unbenutzt rum. Jetzt meine Frage: 

ich habe keine Ahnung auf welchen Stand das Bios auf dem Mobo ist. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Kombo? Wird der Xeon drauf laufen oder benötige ich, falls ein altes Bios drauf ist noch ein Update?  

Merci schonmal,

Captain


----------



## Knogle (25. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Xeon X5560 ist leider nicht so dolle, da 45nm

Aber 4GHz koenntest du damit schaffen


----------



## CaptainIglo26 (25. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja das hab ich bereits gehört. Soll im Prinzip in einen arbeitsrechner auf dem ab und zu gezoggt wird. Denk dass 3,6 GHz locker drin sein sollten und das fur lau  Aber Erfahrung mit der Kombi noch niemand gesammelt?


----------



## Knogle (25. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



CaptainIglo26 schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich bereits gehört. Soll im Prinzip in einen arbeitsrechner auf dem ab und zu gezoggt wird. Denk dass 3,6 GHz locker drin sein sollten und das fur lau  Aber Erfahrung mit der Kombi noch niemand gesammelt?



Ne, wuerde eher einen E5620 fuer 10 Euro empfehlen


----------



## CaptainIglo26 (25. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Stimmt gerade die specs verglichen ist definitiv eine Überlegung wert. Da du diesen sicherlich schon Erfahrungen gesammelt oder? Auf was lief dieser bei dir stabil unter Luft?


----------



## Knogle (25. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, 4,4GHz sind drinnen fuer 24/7 settings


----------



## Klausn (25. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi,
muss mich da kurz mit meiner Erfahrung einschalten. Habe das MSI X58 Pro-SLI, welches mit dem Xeon W3550 funktioniert, aber nicht mit meinen X5650. Hab mir dann ein MSI X58 Pro-E um 80€ gekauft, da pfeifft der X5650. 

Bringt mich auch gleich zu meiner Frage. Ich kann am Board per CPU-CLK Schalter ja auf 133, 166 und 200 BCLK umschalten. Jegliche Einstellung im BIOS wird ignoriert. Bei 166 (per CPU-CLK)*21 läuft er, wenn ich aber die 200 reingebe, läuft nichts mehr, selbst wenn ich alle Werte von der Einstellung bei 166*21 eingebe. (Sprich, bootet 3mal, overclocking fehlgeschlagen, setzt auf 133*21 zurück).

Weiß da jemand Rat? Eventuell MB defekt?  Meine CPU samt Kühler sollte einiges vertragen, läuft auf 30C im leerlauf und 45 unter Last. Da is noch Luft nach oben!   Danke!


----------



## Knogle (25. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also mach mal da alles auf standard^^ 133MHz erstmal


----------



## Klausn (25. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi Knogle,
alles probiert, mein Problem ist ja, dass er meine BIOS settings nicht will. d.h. ich muss per CPU-CLK die 166 einstellen. (Voltages, RAM-settings, QPI usw. alles ausbalanciert und probiert). wenn ich den CPU CLK auf 200 stelle, und exakt wieder 166*21 mit allen Settings einstelle, kommt er nicht hoch. Auch wenn ich 200*12, Low QPI usw. probiere. Vermute mall ne MSI-MB-Macke oder defekt, oder ich hab im BIOS irgendwo ein kleines rädchen übersehen.


----------



## Knogle (25. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nenene 

Stell den Strap nochmal auf 133MHz, QPI auf Slow Mode, und CPU Spannung auf 1,36V

Kann dir gerne behilflich sein dann das Maximum via Teamviewer auszuloten


Ganz optimistisch rangehen  Die Straps haben bei mir auch Probleme gemacht


----------



## Klausn (25. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin heute nicht mehr lange online, würde gerne deine Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen. 
Nur das hab ich schon alles durch. wenn strap auf 133 ist, dann geht auch nur 133, egal was man im BIOS einstellt, dass bleibt 133. gibts da einen Lock bei den Xeon? Oder Bios Bug?
Ansonsten schreib ich dir mal ne pn zwecks details. danke!


----------



## Knogle (25. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja schick mir PN mit den Daten
Haste die aktuellste BIOS Version? Sonst schauen wir einfach mal


----------



## rottwag (27. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie sollen denn die 24/7 Settings für den e5620@4,4Ghz aussehen? Ich vermute ich fände sie nicht 24/7 geeignet


----------



## Knogle (27. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> Wie sollen denn die 24/7 Settings für den e5620@4,4Ghz aussehen? Ich vermute ich fände sie nicht 24/7 geeignet



Doch sind sie tatsaechlich^^

QPI Spannung 1,35V
DRAM Bus Spannung 1,64V
VCore 1,34V

QPI Speed 4,8GT/s

BCLK 220Mhz

CPU Clock Skew 700ps
IOH Clock Skew 700ps
CPU Differential Amplitude 800mV


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> Wie sollen denn die 24/7 Settings für den e5620@4,4Ghz aussehen? Ich vermute ich fände sie nicht 24/7 geeignet



Ist vermutlich egal ob du den E5620 oder den X5560 für 24/7 nimmst... etwa 4GHz kriegst du bestimmt, alles drüber braucht mehr Arbeit.


----------



## Knogle (27. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ist vermutlich egal ob du den E5620 oder den X5560 für 24/7 nimmst... etwa 4GHz kriegst du bestimmt, alles drüber braucht mehr Arbeit.



Mehr Arbeit ist gut, darueber macht der QPI wieder Freude
Aber bin immerhin weitergekommen mit dem QPi..


----------



## son-ogung (28. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin vor ein paar Tagen auf das Thema gestoßen und finde das echt interessant, was mit dem Sockel 1366 noch möglich ist ^^. Eine Frage, ist das in der Bucht angebotene MSI Brett für 75 Euronen das X58pro oder pro-E ? Müsste jedenfalls laut den Bildern der MSI-Homepage das E sein, auch wenn auf den Bildern in der Bucht nur pro steht. Und nächste Frage, warum benutzen so viele den Brocken 2 ? Mein HR-02 Macho Rev. A müsste sich doch auch auf dem Sockel 1366 verbauen lassen, wie ich sehe, oder ?


----------



## Knogle (28. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Brocken 2 ist ziemlich stark

Also das MSI X58 fuer 75 Euro taugt auch, habe 2 davon gekauft


----------



## wakey (28. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Der Brocken 2 ist ziemlich stark


Sehr Wahrscheinlich, der erste Brocken, den Ich verbaut habe ist schon sehr potent. Dazu nen e-Loop drauf, und das Ding bleibt beim Zocken (fast) unhörbar.
Mit Prime95 small FFTs werden bei 1,216v vcore werden die 70° nie überschritten, sobald man den Test stoppt, hüpfen die Temps binnen ner Sekunde auf 45°c runter.
Ganz ordentlich wie ich finde.


----------



## Knogle (28. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe seitdem auch in jeden PC nen Brocken


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Noctua! WTF!! 

Kostet aber halt auch dann mehr. [emoji14]


----------



## Joker_54 (28. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Noctua! WTF!!
> Kostet aber halt auch dann mehr. [emoji14]


Wolltest du nicht eher "FTW!!" schreiben?

WTF =  What the ****, FTW = For the Win 
Ersteres macht daher auf mich keinen Sinn...
(Wobei für mich seit dem Umbau ne richtige WaKü eh das einzig Wahre ist )


----------



## Fatal Justice (28. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich bleibe bei der AIO, auch wenn meine durch den Lüfter wenig Freude macht (zum richtigen Optimieren fehlte mir bisher die Zeit). Für mein schwer gedämmtes Gehäuse ideal.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (29. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht eher "FTW!!" schreiben?
> 
> WTF =  What the ****, FTW = For the Win
> Ersteres macht daher auf mich keinen Sinn...
> (Wobei für mich seit dem Umbau ne richtige WaKü eh das einzig Wahre ist )


Youtube Sprache. Sry.  
Ja hast recht. Würde besser passen. ^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



wakey schrieb:


> Sehr Wahrscheinlich, der erste Brocken, den Ich verbaut habe ist schon sehr potent. Dazu nen e-Loop drauf, und das Ding bleibt beim Zocken (fast) unhörbar.
> Mit Prime95 small FFTs werden bei 1,216v vcore werden die 70° nie überschritten.




Probier mal LinX, da kommen in der Regel noch ein paar Grad hinzu. P/L vom Brocken ist gut, ~1,2V sind aber auch kein "Kühlerschreck"


----------



## Knogle (29. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

also mein Brocken macht erst ab 1,5V Schwierigkeiten


----------



## metalsteini (29. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

An denjeneigen der das Board 2x gekauft hat: MSI X58 Pro ohne E

Ich habe das jetzt auch gekauft.Allerdings finden sich widersprüchliche Aussagen im Netz zur Kompatibilität. Hast du den X5650 dort am laufen?


----------



## son-ogung (29. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schon einer den seit cpu-z Version 1.73 eingebauten Bench benutzt ? Habe mit einem i7 3820 @4ghz 1235 single thread und 4966 multi thread.


----------



## rottwag (30. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Doch sind sie tatsaechlich^^
> 
> QPI Spannung 1,35V
> DRAM Bus Spannung 1,64V
> ...




na die Werte sind schon erstaunlich passabel.... aber mir wären Sie für 24/7 trotzdem zu hoch  

PS: Schau doch mal in der Bucht: Da gibts den X5667 Quad für 55 EUR. Da Multi =23 kriegst du ihn evtl. auf 5 Ghz? 23x217BLCK  ...who knows... 



Bzgl. CPU-Z Bench:


----------



## Apfelkuchen (30. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

5GHz schafft keine 1366-CPU im Alltag stabil.


----------



## Knogle (30. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab da ne Frage^^

Wo ist beim Chipsatz 5520 die Nordbruecke??  Ich finde da zumindest nix auf dem Motherboard was dannach aussehen koennte, nur den Chipsatzkuehler halt

Btw.

Mein E5620 ist heute wohl aus irgendnem Grund gestorben, habe einfach waerend des Betriebs Netzstecker gezogen, jetzt geht die Kiste nicht mehr an  bzw. laut Diagnosekarte sendet die CPU nix mehr

Hat jemand Lust, meinen E5620 auf Funktion zu ueberpruefen? Muss mal schauen was jetzt abgeraaucht ist


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie beim 5520 die Northbridge? Der Chipsatz selbst ist doch die Northbridge, wenn man das so sagen kann.


----------



## Knogle (30. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wie beim 5520 die Northbridge? Der Chipsatz selbst ist doch die Northbridge, wenn man das so sagen kann.


Uii okay

Bei X58 liegt der die Nordbruecke ja direkt neben der CPU, und dann etwas weiter unten der ICH

Ich weiss aber nicht ob der Kuehlkoerper bei den 5520ern Boards fuer den ICH oder Chipsatz ist, da es dort nur einen gibt


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welches Board hast du denn genau? Wenn nicht poste mal ein Bild. Beim EVGA SR-2 sind alle Chips (IOH, ICH, NF200) zusammen unter einem großen Kühler z.B.

Der X58 IOH lag idealerweise zwischen CPU und PCIe um die Verbindungen zu den Karten kurzzuhalten.


----------



## Knogle (30. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Welches Board hast du denn genau? Wenn nicht poste mal ein Bild. Beim EVGA SR-2 sind alle Chips (IOH, ICH, NF200) zusammen unter einem großen Kühler z.B.
> 
> Der X58 IOH lag idealerweise zwischen CPU und PCIe um die Verbindungen zu den Karten kurzzuhalten.



Also es schaut eigentlich genau so aus wie das SR-2, weshalb ich dann denke das du Recht hast
Es ist das Intel S5520HC


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja unter dem Kühler liegt der C5520, der ICH links daneben ist sogar ungekühlt - ist aber nicht weiter wild, der kann das ab


----------



## Knogle (30. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ja unter dem Kühler liegt der C5520, der ICH links daneben ist sogar ungekühlt - ist aber nicht weiter wild, der kann das ab



Okay danke dir, ist ja auch noch 130nm 

Sind die Spannungsschwankungen normal? Das ist mein System

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3dUlFiwBh4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich gehe mal von der 12V Leitung aus? Kauf dir ein neues Netzteil, normal ist das nicht und auch nicht gut für die Hardware


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal von der 12V Leitung aus? Kauf dir ein neues Netzteil, normal ist das nicht und auch nicht gut für die Hardware



Also ist auch zu niedrige Spannung schlecht? o.O


Naja die 12V Spannung geht nun unter 7V , die Luefter zusammen ziehen ja auch etwa 300W
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQU0u7d4cLE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das Netzteil schafft das einfach nicht, wie schon im anderen Thread geschildert. Versorgt das Teil denn das gesamte System? Ich würde dazu übergehen ein Netzteil an das System zu hängen und ein anderes für die Kühlung verwenden. Niedrige Spannung kann zu Instabilitäten führen, außerdem weißt du nie was da noch durch die Leitung geht an Restwelligkeit und Spannungsspitzen, so etwas zeigt dir der Voltmeter nicht an.


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Das Netzteil schafft das einfach nicht, wie schon im anderen Thread geschildert. Versorgt das Teil denn das gesamte System? Ich würde dazu übergehen ein Netzteil an das System zu hängen und ein anderes für die Kühlung verwenden. Niedrige Spannung kann zu Instabilitäten führen, außerdem weißt du nie was da noch durch die Leitung geht an Restwelligkeit und Spannungsspitzen, so etwas zeigt dir der Voltmeter nicht an.



Joa werde ich wohl machen

Die Luefter verbauchen mehr als das System


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Eigentlich sind solche Lüfter dafür gedacht einen extremen Luftstrom im Gehäuse zu erzeugen oder Luft schnell wo abzuziehen. Direkt auf die Kühler geschnallt ist eigentlich nicht so effizient. Aber bei dem Durchsatz ist das glaube ich egal, wird wenigstens das Bord gut gekühlt^^


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ne interessante Erkentniss

Auf 1700MHz ist auf den 1366ern der RAM ziemlich flott
Single Channel schaff ich 18000MB/s, bei dual Channel verdoppelt sich das aber nicht, und bei tripple channel auch kaum zuwachs

Warum skaliert das so kacke?

Weiterhin hat man mit dem E5620 bei 60% Taktzuwachs 130% Performancezuwachs
Wie kann das wieder sein?

Habe das extra mit Screens dokumentiert
Der Cache ist ja mega lahm

Beim X5650 macht der 1,1TB/s bei Copy, beim E5620 nur 480GB/s
Woran liegt das wieder?

Latenzen vom E5620 im Cache liegen jedoch bei 0,9ns, beim X5650 bei 1,6ns


----------



## rottwag (31. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mist... Eigentlich wollte ich doch den 5000. Post schreiben 

@knogle: mit was misst du? Dann Messe ich auch mal..

Gruß


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> Mist... Eigentlich wollte ich doch den 5000. Post schreiben
> 
> @knogle: mit was misst du? Dann Messe ich auch mal..
> 
> Gruß



Meinst du die Spannung? Oder den RAM/Cache Kram?

Messe mit AIDA64 Extreme
Latenzen sinken mit OC extrem stark.. von 1,6ns auf 0,9ns

Cache Durchsatz steigt mit OC ueber 50%


----------



## Klausn (31. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ich habe das MSI X58-Pro SLI gegen das Pro-E getauscht. wichtig war die BIOS Version  (die aber anscheinend eben nur für das richtige Board geht).
Beim Pro -E jetzt habe ich 8.E8, da pfeifft der X5650, beim SLI weiss ich es nicht mehr, da ging er aber nicht.


----------



## Klausn (31. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

..aja, und hier mal ein paar screenes von mir.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Klausn schrieb:


> Also ich habe das MSI X58-Pro SLI gegen das Pro-E getauscht. wichtig war die BIOS Version  (die aber anscheinend eben nur für das richtige Board geht).
> Beim Pro -E jetzt habe ich 8.E8, da pfeifft der X5650, beim SLI weiss ich es nicht mehr, da ging er aber nicht.



Ich habe Spulenfiepen unter Last beim E5620 


@Klausn:

Warum hast du so ne Monster Spannung anliegen? Da kannste 0,2V runter


----------



## Klausn (31. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Uups, ist noch vom letzte OC versuch. Bin jetzt wieder runter, sogar noch weiter. danke für den Hinweis.
Bin mit meinem Problem ein bischen weiter. Im MSI Forum Gibt's einige Einträge die selbiges Problem beschreiben. (Dass der CPU_clk dip switch bios Werte overruled. ) ein paar habens mit cmos Reset gelöst, bei ein paar hat's nichts gebracht. Werde da mal durchtesten.

Aja, mit pfeiffen mein ich der läuft richtig rund! Lol


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ich raff die CPU Switches da nicht
Ich verschieb die wie ich will, bei mir aendert sich nix^^


----------



## Klausn (31. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hahaha, dann haste das umgekehrte Problem.  naja mit 166mal21 per Swatch gehts und mit der gtx980 schaff ich Bf4 auch in 60fps bei 4k. Reicht ja derzeit.


----------



## rottwag (31. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mal ne Frage: kann ich die Turbostufe vom Multi in Kombination von speedstep etc nutzen ? Ich glaube nicht oder? Ich will schon, dass die CPU im idle runtertaktet und nicht immer mit vollgas läuft.  
Weil bei 22x166 auf nem x5650 gibts dann kein runter takten im idle?

Und noch was: kann mir mal einer verraten, wie dieser Chinese den Multi geunlockt hat?:https://youtu.be/CoS45y6at2c


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: kann ich die Turbostufe vom Multi in Kombination von speedstep etc nutzen ? Ich glaube nicht oder? Ich will schon, dass die CPU im idle runtertaktet und nicht immer mit vollgas läuft.
> Weil bei 22x166 auf nem x5650 gibts dann kein runter takten im idle?
> 
> Und noch was: kann mir mal einer verraten, wie dieser Chinese den Multi geunlockt hat?:https://youtu.be/CoS45y6at2c


Doch das geht hab ich auch
Sogar mit Offset Spannung, geht dann im Idle auf 0,95V

Das geht via Bitregister, bin ich ja auch dabei


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Das geht via Bitregister, bin ich ja auch dabei


Nö, das das geht indem der W3680 schon vorher unlocked war  
 Die hatten schon immer freien multi.



> Mal ne Frage: kann ich die Turbostufe vom Multi in Kombination von  speedstep etc nutzen ? Ich glaube nicht oder? Ich will schon, dass die  CPU im idle runtertaktet und nicht immer mit vollgas läuft.
> Weil bei 22x166 auf nem x5650 gibts dann kein runter takten im idle?


Ohne speedstep kannst du auf den meisten boards den 22er Multi nichtmal setzen, weil der turbo ein Teil von speedstep ist.
Einfach den Multi auf auto stellen und speedstep sowie turbo aktivieren.


----------



## Knogle (1. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aber waere halt auch nen Weg


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ein Weg, den noch nie jemand geschafft hat, und von dem auch nicht bekannt ist ob er überhaupt funktionieren kann (Intel ist nicht dumm).


----------



## Knogle (1. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ein Weg, den noch nie jemand geschafft hat, und von dem auch nicht bekannt ist ob er überhaupt funktionieren kann (Intel ist nicht dumm).



Joa mal schauen^^ Kaum jemand hat wohl allgemein die Bitregister untersucht
Habe mal wegen dem QPI Link gefragt in allen Foren, hatte niemand nen Plan lol
Jetzt muss ich ueber 2000Bytes durchsuchen nach dem Lock Bit fuer den QPI Link

Leider sind 90% der Bytes und Bits ohne Dokumentation, und nur als Reserved angegeben


----------



## Olstyle (1. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Register die du beschreibst um die Multis(und diverses Anderes) zu ändern sind die selben die das BIOS/EFI verwendet um sie zu setzen. Also lassen sich per "write everything" damit auch nicht andere Werte setzen als im BIOS.


----------



## Knogle (1. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Register die du beschreibst um die Multis(und diverses Anderes) zu ändern sind die selben die das BIOS/EFI verwendet um sie zu setzen. Also lassen sich per "write everything" damit auch nicht andere Werte setzen als im BIOS.



Ja Problem ist halt

Aus irgendeinem Grund werden alle PCI Register gesperrt zumindest im Windoof Betrieb
Liegt wohl imo daran, dass das BIOS nach dem setzen der Bits, irgendein Bit zum Sperren setzt

Ich habe mal die Werte von dem QPI mit 4,8GT/s gespeichert, und dann mit 5,86GT/s gebootet, und dann versucht 1:1 zu ersetzen --> klappt net
Sind dann nur read only


Werde deshalb wohl so nen Arduino brauchen um zu schauen welche Bits gesetzt werden beim Reset


----------



## Klausn (1. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Heureka!!!! Nach Stunden ist es geschafft. Hatte zwar sicher schon vorher alles probiert, aber jetzt funktioniert es! Nach CMOS Reset usw...
Hab mir letztendlich gedacht, vielleicht muss ich per CPU CLK Switch auf 200 und kann dann auf 180 runter. hab also den Switch wieder auf 200, und hat auf einmal gebooted. Nur bei Windoof hatte ich ich Bluescreen mit WHEA_Uncorrectable Error und Reboot. 
Dann QPI auf Slow Mode, da bin ich dann ins Windoof reingekommen, aber extrem langsam alles. 
Dann einfach QPI-Volt auf Maximum (vor dem roten Bereich im Bios) und wieder 4,8GT/s auf Highspeed und er läuft. 
jetzt auf 200*21 und unter Stress-CPU max. 74 Grad. Juhuuuu!

Werte sind jetzt auch um einiges besser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum es jetzt auf einmal gegangen ist, keine Ahnung. Hatte das vorher sicher auch schon einige male probiert.


----------



## Knogle (1. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und was fuer ne Spannung mal wieder


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dein Uncore-Takt ist ziemlich hoch, kann gut sein, dass der dir Probleme macht. Die wenigsten schaffen 4GHz Uncore unter 1,4Vqpi stabil.


----------



## Knogle (1. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Dein Uncore-Takt ist ziemlich hoch, kann gut sein, dass der dir Probleme macht. Die wenigsten schaffen 4GHz Uncore unter 1,4Vqpi stabil.



Bei der Spannung kann er mit dem Takt aber auch noch weiter hoch


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Oder runter mit der Vcore, 1,464V ist echt brutal für 4,4GHz


----------



## son-ogung (2. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe mir für den Zweitrechner jetzt auch einen e5620 mit Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 (Rev. 2) geschossen. Komisch ist nur, dass wenn ich den Uncore auf 3200 mit nem 200er Bus stelle, die Kiste nicht hochfahren will; wenn ich 3400 einstelle läufts 0,o. Jemand ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte ?


----------



## rottwag (2. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Oh man... 1,46v ...würde ich mit meinem Brocken gar nicht gekühlt kriegen.... Habt ihr alle diese fiesen Delta Lüfter drauf oder wie?

Meine Kiste bleibt auch unter Last schön leise.

Bin ich denn der Einzige, der die Vorteile niedriger VCore schätzen kann? Ob jetzt 4 oder 4,4 GHz ist doch fast egal...

Gruß


----------



## iGameKudan (2. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Oder runter mit der Vcore, 1,464V ist echt brutal für 4,4GHz



Naja, mein X5650 hat ab 4.2GHz schon eine extrem ansteigende Spannung benötigt, während für 4.2GHz schon etwa 1.28V gereicht haben, mussten die 4.3GHz schon mit 1.36V gesättigt werden.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> Oh man... 1,46v ...würde ich mit meinem Brocken gar nicht gekühlt kriegen.... Habt ihr alle diese fiesen Delta Lüfter drauf oder wie?
> 
> Meine Kiste bleibt auch unter Last schön leise.
> 
> ...



Natürlich nicht  Ich bleibe aus Prinzip immer unter 1,3V, mehr finde ich unsinnig und möchte ich der 32nm Architektur auch nicht antun. Für 10% Mehrleistung erhöhe ich den Verbrauch der CPU nicht von 150 auf 200 Watt (fiktive Zahlen). Dank WaKü könnte ich es, aber wozu - die GPU limitiert doch eh immer.


----------



## Klausn (2. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi,
naja, ich schau was ich nach oben noch rausholen kann, aber nur für benchmarks! Werde dann wieder runter fahren. vor allem mit dem VCore, aber der ist ja lt. Intel noch im Bereich wo es ok ist.  
Gestern nach ner BF4 Session hab ich im MSI Afterburner gesehen, dass er als MAX. Grad mal 92 hatte. Das ist dann doch zuviel. 
Kühler ist übrigens Luft, Alpenföhn Brocken 2.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ein 4+GHz Sechskerner mit Richtung 1,5V ist einfach zu viel, um einfach gekühlt zu werden. Entweder laut oder teuer und selbst dann ist irgendwann nichts mehr zu holen.


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Klausn schrieb:


> Werte sind jetzt auch um einiges besser:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wobei der Multithread Score etwas komisch ist.
Mit 12 Threads solltest du eigentlich mehr als Faktor 6 erreichen, bei dir ist es aber nur Faktor 5,73 gegenüber dem  Singlecore Betrieb. 
Oder benutzt du verschiedene Multis für Single/Multicore Turbo?

Den Effekt sieht man auch hier ganz nett:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Referenz 5930 taktet im Singlecore bei 3,7GHz und kommt so inkl. Architekturverbesserungen an meinen ran. Im Multicore traut er sich aber nicht so weit und fällt deutlich zurück.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dem muss ich zustimmen, ich komme auch immer über einen Faktor von 6.


----------



## Knogle (2. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sieht mir irgendwie so aus als waere HT irgendwie aus ;ugly:

Mein versuchter Bericht zu meinem neuen Artikel "Gaming PC unter 300 Euro? Alte Hardware mit "neuer" Power"
Bin leider schon nach 2 Minuten abgeschweift weil mich die CPU Temperatur (Nicht Spannung wie ich im Video gesagt habe) gestoert hat  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nufAVtDklfU

Ausserdem brauch ich jetzt neue WLP
Die funktioniert nicht so wie erwartet

Hat jemand da ne Empfehlung?


----------



## Aslinger (2. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Sieht mir irgendwie so aus als waere HT irgendwie aus ;ugly:
> 
> Mein versuchter Bericht zu meinem neuen Artikel "Gaming PC unter 300 Euro? Alte Hardware mit "neuer" Power"
> Bin leider schon nach 2 Minuten abgeschweift weil mich die CPU Temperatur (Nicht Spannung wie ich im Video gesagt habe) gestoert hat
> ...




Die Lautstärke erinnert mich an meinem alten Delta 80 mm EHE Lüfter 7000 U/min, der vom Keller bis zum Dachboden hörbar war.


----------



## Knogle (2. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Die Lautstärke erinnert mich an meinem alten Delta 80 mm EHE Lüfter 7000 U/min, der vom Keller bis zum Dachboden hörbar war.



Der JJ macht 7000 U/Min aber halt bei 120mm


----------



## rottwag (2. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hmpf... Dass der Sandy Bridge-E bei 4,4Ghz auch seine 1,35 VCore braucht finde ich enttäuschend. Wo ist da der Fortschritt?

Was brauchen ivy und haswell für 4,4?

PS: ich finde meine 12er schon bei 1600U/min zu laut


----------



## Knogle (2. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> Hmpf... Dass der Sandy Bridge-E bei 4,4Ghz auch seine 1,35 VCore braucht finde ich enttäuschend. Wo ist da der Fortschritt?
> 
> Was brauchen ivy und haswell für 4,4?
> 
> PS: ich finde meine 12er schon bei 1600U/min zu laut


Sandy Bridge ist ja genauso 32nm wie Westmere auch  Da ist kein Fortschritt


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Keine Ahnung was der genau braucht. 4,4GHz läuft halt sicher und die Spannungen habe ich schlicht auf "default" gelassen. Da es die selbe Fertigung ist sollten sich die Spannungen aber so oder so nicht viel von Westmere unterscheiden.


----------



## wakey (2. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> Bin ich denn der Einzige, der die Vorteile niedriger VCore schätzen kann? Ob jetzt 4 oder 4,4 GHz ist doch fast egal...


Ne, bist nicht der einzige 
Ich pendel mir auch immer den Sweetspot zwischen Takt und Spannung aus, muss sagen bin da mit dem Xeon eh sehr zufrieden


----------



## egert217 (3. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat irgendjemand hier Erfahrungen mit einem i7 970 gemacht?

Ich hab ihn nämlich gerade testweise eingebaut und er rennt bei 4,2 GHz gegen eine Wand, selbst mit 1,425V komme ich nicht (stabil) auf 4,4GHz, ich hab mir gedacht, dass es besser geht als der X5650 wegen des höheren Multis, aber er will net


----------



## Knogle (3. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



egert217 schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand hier Erfahrungen mit einem i7 970 gemacht?
> 
> Ich hab ihn nämlich gerade testweise eingebaut und er rennt bei 4,2 GHz gegen eine Wand, selbst mit 1,425V komme ich nicht (stabil) auf 4,4GHz, ich hab mir gedacht, dass es besser geht als der X5650 wegen des höheren Multis, aber er will net



Wie hoch ist denn der QPI Link dabei?


----------



## egert217 (3. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

6,irgendwas MT/s, sollte also kein Problem darstellen, habe jetzt einen L5640 eingebaut und der läuft mit QPI 7,2MT/S und 3,8 GHz bei 1,24V, ich glaub ja eher, das der i7 einfach Schrott ist 

Als Board verwende ich im übrigen ein P6X58D-Premium.


----------



## Knogle (3. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



egert217 schrieb:


> 6,irgendwas MT/s, sollte also kein Problem darstellen, habe jetzt einen L5640 eingebaut und der läuft mit QPI 7,2MT/S und 3,8 GHz bei 1,24V, ich glaub ja eher, das der i7 einfach Schrott ist
> 
> Als Board verwende ich im übrigen ein P6X58D-Premium.


Kann sein das die anders arbeiten
Haben auch 2 QPI Links die Xeons, die  i7 nur 1

Mein Finger ist gerade in den DELTA reingekommen
Mein Finger ist richtig schoen aufgeplatzt  das Blatt des Luefters hat sich richtig schoen tief reingebohrt


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Pass auf die gute Rauhfasertapete auf 

Ich denke du hast nen Gitter drüber gezogen? Sowas kann echt böse enden, Sicherheit würde ich nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.


----------



## Knogle (3. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Pass auf die gute Rauhfasertapete auf
> 
> Ich denke du hast nen Gitter drüber gezogen? Sowas kann echt böse enden, Sicherheit würde ich nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.



Naja ich hatte da noch nen 2ten DELTA mit 120mm, habe aber nicht erwartet das auch der auf 5400 U/Min aufdreht


----------



## egert217 (3. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Autsch, das ist der Grund wieso ich keine Delta Lüfter in offenen Systemen verwende...

Ich werd gleich noch mal den i7 einbauen, habe jetzt den Xeon auf Effizienz getrimmt


----------



## Knogle (3. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auch mit Multimeter unterwegs?


----------



## egert217 (3. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nur aus Interesse 
Das Netzteil bricht mir nicht ein, so wie deins  Habe sogar mit 2 GTX 580 noch 11,8V gehabt...
Meist ist es eh nicht am Netzteil angehängt sondern misst die CPU-Spannung, aber dieses Board hat keine Messpunkte.


----------



## Knogle (3. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gibts Boards mit Messpunkten?
Ich mess immer direkt am Molex Stecker

Naja hast ja auch keine Luefter die insgesamt 350W ziehen oder so


----------



## tsd560ti (3. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sehr interessant, das alles mitzulesen. Hier mal ein kleiner Vergleich mit von meinem FX6100@4,45Ghz (192x23) mit <1,48Volt unter Last, den ich spontan mit wenigen Anwendungen im Hintergrund getestet hab. Der i5 4670k von ds.denni war im SingleCore>2,5x schneller 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## egert217 (3. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein Rampage 3  Extreme hat Messpunkte für alle Board internen Spannungen (VCore, QPI, RAM etc.), für die Spannungen direkt vom Netzteil gibt es keine, die hab ich auch einfach am Molex gemessen 

Ich hab jetzt den i7 mit 1,44V VCore und 1,37V QPI stabil auf 4,4GHz gekriegt... Soviel ist sicher der wird wieder verkauft 



Knogle schrieb:


> Naja hast ja auch keine Luefter die insgesamt 350W ziehen oder so



Challenge Accepted


----------



## Knogle (3. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sind das alles deine? Sind aber sparsamme Kuehlermeister :p


----------



## egert217 (3. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Da war irgendwann son Typ auf Willhaben der 70 neue Gehäuselüfter für 50€ verkauft hat, da musste ich einfach zuschlagen 
 Nennt man dann wohl Vorrat auf Lebenszeit


----------



## Knogle (4. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



egert217 schrieb:


> Da war irgendwann son Typ auf Willhaben der 70 neue Gehäuselüfter für 50€ verkauft hat, da musste ich einfach zuschlagen
> Nennt man dann wohl Vorrat auf Lebenszeit



Das lohnt aber


----------



## rottwag (4. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

...kannst du die bitte mal alle gleichzeitig anschließen und davon ein Video machen? Das wäre lustig


----------



## Knogle (4. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn ich richtig liege, scheint das mit den Bitregistern hinzuhauen


----------



## tsd560ti (4. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hast du den Namen des Prozessors geändert?


----------



## Joker_54 (4. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Hast du den Namen des Prozessors geändert?


Nein, der i9-1024X war ein Probemodell, gibts nur 3 Mal 

Find ich ja lustig, was man alles mit Bitregistern machen kann. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die Spielereien sich gut auf die Systemstabilität auswirken


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

DDR-3 4000+ find ich auch gut


----------



## Knogle (4. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Nein, der i9-1024X war ein Probemodell, gibts nur 3 Mal
> 
> Find ich ja lustig, was man alles mit Bitregistern machen kann. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die Spielereien sich gut auf die Systemstabilität auswirken


OC ja auch nicht 

Bitregister Kram macht mega Freude
Wenn du einmal in der Materie drin bist, kannste alles machen


----------



## rottwag (5. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hatte mir ja nun für einen Verbrauchszähler bestellt, um mal meine Gerätschaften durchzumessen (u.a. auch mein 60" Plasma TV). 

Ich muss sagen ich bin etwas geschockt von dem Ergebnis:

PC aus: 6 W 
Idle: 230 W
Load (CB 15): ca. 500 W
Load (Intel Burn): Ca. 500 W
Load (Gaming): 500-600 Watt , teils Spitzen mit 640 Watt 

Ich finde alles arg viel - selbst die 6 Watt wenn der PC aus ist!  

Ist das normal so?


PS: Mein Haartrocker auf Vollgas: 1900 Watt, Mein Plasma TV je nach Bildinhalt 200-500 Watt....

PPS: Ich glaube mein bequiet! Netztteil hat nur 550W ?! muss gleich mal nachschauen...


----------



## Knogle (5. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja schau mal, wenns das 550W mehr als 550W aus der Dose zieht, liegts an der Effizienz

Also mein E5620 zieht bei 4,4GHz als Komplettsystem 260W


----------



## Fatal Justice (5. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir ja nun für einen Verbrauchszähler bestellt, um mal meine Gerätschaften durchzumessen (u.a. auch mein 60" Plasma TV).
> 
> Ich muss sagen ich bin etwas geschockt von dem Ergebnis:
> 
> ...



Welches NT ist das genau?

Selbst mit 1,19V Kernspannung und einer GTX 960 ist 230W im Idle massiv zu viel.
Stromsparfunktionen sind alle aus? Du solltest eher etwas über 100W liegen...
Gleiches unter Spielelast, da wäre gut die Hälfte des Spitzenwertes angesagt.


----------



## Knogle (5. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Will jemand auch seine CPU umbennen?


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir ja nun für einen Verbrauchszähler bestellt,


Welchen?
Viele billige kommen mit Blindleistung nicht klar und messen die mit beim Verbrauch.


----------



## rottwag (6. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also es ist ein Verbrauchszähler von Brennstuhl. Pm 231 e bestellt bei Ama**n.
Soll laut Bewertungen einigermaßen taugen. 

Es ist ein bequiet! Netzteil, das allerdings schon einige Jahre alt ist. 80 plus Zertifizierung hat es glaube ich noch keine. Ich werde nach dem Aufstehen mal genau das Modell nach gucken.

PS: stromsparmechanismen sind eigentlich alle an!

PPS: test Bericht ist positiv:
11 EnergiemessgerÃ¤te im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


Edith: Habe gerade mal geschaut: ist ein bequiet L7 530W ... und hat immer schon 80 plus Zertifizierung. Es gibt auch einen Testbericht ( Netzteil be quiet! Pure Power BQT L7-530W im Test - Seite 6 | Review | Technic3D ), der sagt, dass es bei "Computer aus" 1 Watt verbraucht und im Standby 5,5 Watt... Kann es sein, dass mein Netzteil dann irgendwie nie richtig aus ist sondern immer wie im Standby Modus? 
Desweiteren: Wenn die Effezienz nur 80% ist, dann wären 530Watt am PC ca, 660 Watt an der Dose! .... In sofern kann das tatsächlich sein - auch wenn es schon hart an den 100% Auslastung kratzt!! 

Bleibt die Frage übrig, warum meine Kiste insgesamt so viel braucht?! ...


----------



## EinBaum (6. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das der PC 1 Watt zieht, sogar wenn er aus ist liegt an der Präsenz der 5VSB Schiene, diese muss immer verfügbar sein, sonst könntest du den PC nicht einschalten


----------



## rottwag (6. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

1 Watt finde ich auch OK. Aber 6 Watt bei PC aus ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


----------



## Fatal Justice (6. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> Edith: Habe gerade mal geschaut: ist ein bequiet L7 530W ... und hat immer schon 80 plus Zertifizierung. Es gibt auch einen Testbericht ( Netzteil be quiet! Pure Power BQT L7-530W im Test - Seite 6 | Review | Technic3D ), der sagt, dass es bei "Computer aus" 1 Watt verbraucht und im Standby 5,5 Watt... Kann es sein, dass mein Netzteil dann irgendwie nie richtig aus ist sondern immer wie im Standby Modus?
> Desweiteren: Wenn die Effezienz nur 80% ist, dann wären 530Watt am PC ca, 660 Watt an der Dose! .... In sofern kann das tatsächlich sein - auch wenn es schon hart an den 100% Auslastung kratzt!!
> 
> Bleibt die Frage übrig, warum meine Kiste insgesamt so viel braucht?! ...



Grundsätzlich wäre es Zeit für was neues. Das NT hat 35A auf 12Volt verteilt auf 2 Rails mit max. 22A Belastbarkeit. Allein durch einen Wechsel ließe sich viel einsparen.

Es erklärt aber nicht den viel zu hohen Verbrauch im Idle und Load. Denn selbst der würde mit neuem NT nicht dramatisch sinken. Entweder liegt ein (Teil)Defekt vor oder die Ursache liegt noch woanders.
Ich habe mit drei alten GPU etwa 190W im Idle und 500W unter Last. Es ist zwar alles auf Effizienz getrimmt, aber selbst ohne dürfte derartige Werte in der Konfig. nicht auftreten.


----------



## rottwag (6. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Okay, ich hatte ja eh schon überlegt ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen, weil das NT das einzige ist, was ich unter Last raushöre weil der Lüfter etwas aufdreht.
Wenn das mit dem Verbrauch jetzt noch dazu kommt - und da gibt es ja heute eh viel Effizienteres - dann gibts jetzt mal n neues NT. 

Die Enermax Platimax gefallen mir. Die sind Platinum zertifiziert und haben Kabelmanagement. Die 600W Version kostet ca. 120 EUR. Das hat die 12V Gesamt 50A .... scheinbar verteilt auf 3 Rails a 25A? 
( https://www.alternate.de/Enermax/Platimax-PC-Netzteil/html/product/960128?tk=7&lk=8512 )

Ist das geeignet oder muss ich irgendwie schauen, dass ich weniger Rails, dafür aber stärkere habe?!? SLI usw. werde ich nie machen... lieber 1 starke GFX.... 

Gibt es bei X58 / 1366 irgendwas besonderes zu beachten? Nicht, dass ich für 120 EUR dann das "falsche" kaufe


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Platimax werden leider dem Ruf von Snermax nicht wirklich gerecht. Top quali und leise wären z.B. das BeQuiet E10, das SuperFlower Leadex und das Seasonic G550 in der PCGH Edition.


----------



## Knogle (6. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, Sockel 1366 zieht noch recht viel von der 5V

Fuer mein 1366er habe ich den Dark Power Pro 10 von Bequiet


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

X58 ist eigentlich abgesehen von der Gesamtleistung nicht besonders NT-feindlich. Mit DC/DC Technik geht diese wiederum prima an die Stelle wo sie gerade benötigt wird.


----------



## Knogle (6. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welche Plattformen sind denn NT feindlich? 

1366 gehoert ja vom Aufbau her ja noch eher zum alte Eisen, so wie die 775er


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Haswell aufwärts und Maxwell sind z.B. nicht nett zu alten NTs was die Lastwechsel an geht. Und P3/P4 wäre für ein aktuelles NT auch nicht nett, weil da die Hauptlast noch AIF 5V lag.


----------



## Knogle (6. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also geht bei 1366 eigentlich jedes NT?


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Im Grunde ja, aber je nach Grafikkarte kann die dann "stören".


----------



## Knogle (6. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann kann ich ja weiterhin mein FSP nutzen aus 2004


----------



## Joker_54 (6. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du solltest dir halt darüber im Klaren sein, dass die Elkos auch altern und daher dein NT wahrscheinlich nichtmehr so viel wie früher problemlos leisten kann


----------



## rottwag (6. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Warum sind die Enermax Platimax denn jetzt schlechter also erwartet?
Die bequiet straight power sind sicher auch top und leise,  aber eben "nur" gold. Und die 600watt Version kostet auch ca 120€.

Brauche ich überhaupt 600w oder reichen auch 500w.... Bissi reserve für ne gtx970 oder gtx980 muss schon drin sein.


----------



## Joker_54 (6. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die 600W Version lohnt eh nicht, ist ein 500W E10 mit 2 extra GraKa Steckern 
Dann lieber direkt das DPP, da musst du allerdings bis Mitte/Ende September warten, dann kommt das DPP11 mit 550W raus.


----------



## Knogle (6. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ich bin mit dem DPP10 650W mega zufrieden


----------



## Fatal Justice (6. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> Brauche ich überhaupt 600w oder reichen auch 500w.... Bissi reserve für ne gtx970 oder gtx980 muss schon drin sein.



Über 500W werden nicht benötigt, es sei denn, du möchtest OC bis zum Anschlag haben. Selbst damit ist noch  Luft nach oben. 

Ich habe selber von 80+ auf 80+Platinum gewechselt und die Einsparungen liegen im Idle nur bei einigen Watt, unter Last aber eher 40W+ weniger. Vor allem ist das neue NT völlig leise.
Interessanterweise brachte der Wechsel von 2 HDD auf 2 SSD fast 20W weniger.


----------



## Knogle (6. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gibt es schon 80 Titanium Netzteile?


----------



## tsd560ti (6. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Klar, einfach mal auf Geizhals gucken. 

Sind dann meist die Klopper, die bei 800Watt einsteigen und bis über 1500Watt erhältlich sind.


Edit: mobile.caseking.de/item/32393836362d4e4553462d303331


Mit einem besseren ( vor allem nicht ranzigem) Netzeil lassen sich auch oft bessere OC Ergebnisse erzielen.  Das 04er FSP wirkt schon wirklich komisch.


----------



## Knogle (6. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@tsd560ti:

Also ka obs nen 04er ist
Es ist das hier, 4,4GHz kriege ich damit stabil hin bei 1,35V




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malc0m (7. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ich hab nen Platimax 500W und kann nichts negatives berichten. Ist sehr gut Verarbeitet und sehr Leise. Ich kann´s nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn das zu allgemeinen NT-Diskussionen führt bitte hier lang:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...gemeiner-diskussionsthread-zu-netzteilen.html


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Abend, melde mich auch mal wiede rzurück.

Hab neulich nen Xeon x5560 bei ebay bekommen, für 15€  Läuft top. Nur das MSI x58 Platinum zickt beim OC rum  CoreTemp lässt den PC einfrieren 
Mal das System neu aufsetzen.

Ansonsten, Langsam gehts an mit dem 1366-Heim hier  Hab mit meinem Hobby-PC-Keller angefangen. Hoffe de woch enoch dne Lagerschrank für meine Hardware aufstellen zu können


----------



## rottwag (9. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

X5650 oder x5560 für 15? !!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

5560, ein 4c/8t

So verschleudert werden die 6c/12t dann doch nicht.


----------



## Knogle (9. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hatte mir da lieber den 32nm E5620 fur 15 euro geholt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ich hab schon so einen und der hier scheint besser zu sein, könnte also die 4ghz übertreffen


----------



## Knogle (9. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Den E5620 kriegste auch auf 4.4ghz^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aber nicht mit nem msi x58 platinum


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Falls noch jemand ein SR-2 braucht, auf HWBot wird grade eines inklusive 2x X5680 und 6x2GB BBSE für $1000 angeboten. 
Bei mir siegt leider die Vernunft


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei mir auch, auch wenns jucken würde.


----------



## Knogle (9. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bei mir auch, auch wenns jucken würde.



Dann schaff dir nen X8DTi-F an  und 2 billig Xeons


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

2 xeons dafür hab ich doch, aber derzeit is des quark. 
N Sr ist eben was anderes.


----------



## Knogle (9. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Natuehrlich isn SR-2 wat anderes^^ aber mit nem bisschen Willen kriegste das auch beim X8DTi-F so hin  (solange du die SAS Schnitstelle nicht zum booten nutzt..)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

nene, hab anderes im Kopf,  erst mal Boden im keller legen, streichen, dann Tische rein... dann ist der PC basteln Keller endlich fertig.


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein SR-2 ist zum Glück unverkäuflich


----------



## Klausn (10. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

oh, amazon hat ein "schnäppchen". X5690 Neu um 1300€. LOL. mal ehrlich, wer soll das kaufen?


----------



## Malc0m (10. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sind halt die Original Preise für die die verkauft wurden ^^


----------



## rottwag (12. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kurzes update bzgl. NT:

Ich habe mir ein brquiet dark power 10 550w gekauft und eingebaut:
Habe nun 210w im idle und in watchdogs bis an die 600 Watt. 
Zudem bei PC aus i!mernoch 6 Watt. Vermute mal es liegt am Messgerät. Werde mal das gerât von nem Kumpel probieren.,. Evtl. War der NT Wechsel für die Füss....

Es kann doch kein defekt am board vorliegen, dass diesem Verbrauch verursacht oder??


----------



## Knogle (12. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ne Defekt eigentlich nicht

Was zieht die Kiste ohne OC?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Messungen bei Verbrauchswerten unter 20W imme rmit ner Glühbirne auf ein Messniveau von min. 40W anheben. sprich, parallel zum PC die Birne dran, dann hast du halt alle werte plus 40W, abe rbeim messen von Standby, bekommst du genauere Werte.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Messungen bei Verbrauchswerten unter 20W imme rmit ner Glühbirne auf ein Messniveau von min. 40W anheben. sprich, parallel zum PC die Birne dran, dann hast du halt alle werte plus 40W, abe rbeim messen von Standby, bekommst du genauere Werte.



Guter Tipp....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So wars mal in einer Hochglanz-PC-Zeitschrift aus Hannover erklärt


----------



## rottwag (12. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So also ich habe die Lösung;
Mir hat das ganze keine Ruhe gelassen und ich war mir jetzt eigentlich sicher, dass es am Messgerät liegen muss. Siehe da, habe ich im www doch genau dieses Problem gefunden. Zu dem PM 231 gefunden. Wenn man die Resettaste drückt ( mit nem Kuli da versenkt), dann zeigt es die richtigen Werte an.

Nun habe ich im idle 95W und unter Last inkl. Gfx 240W. PC aus: 2W

Heißt aber für mich:
1. neues Netzteil wäre nicht nötig gewesen
2. Messgerät ist ******** und bekommt bei amazon 2 Sterne


----------



## Knogle (12. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> So also ich habe die Lösung;
> Mir hat das ganze keine Ruhe gelassen und ich war mir jetzt eigentlich sicher, dass es am Messgerät liegen muss. Siehe da, habe ich im www doch genau dieses Problem gefunden. Zu dem PM 231 gefunden. Wenn man die Resettaste drückt ( mit nem Kuli da versenkt), dann zeigt es die richtigen Werte an.
> 
> Nun habe ich im idle 95W und unter Last inkl. Gfx 240W. PC aus: 2W
> ...



Naja das neue Netzteil macht aber schon nen Unterschied, ist das beste NT was du kriegen kannst aktuell


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

wa shattest du vorhe rdrin, wie alt war des?


----------



## rottwag (13. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vorher hatte ich ein bequiet L7 530watt  mit 80+ Zertifizierung ca. 4-5 Jahre alt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann war der Tausch so und so sinnvoll, das war nun echt nicht mehr toll. Kann man für rumspielerei mit "wertloser Hardware" sicher noch nehmen, aber n schönes 1366System sollte bessete stromversorger haben.


----------



## Aslinger (13. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Verdammt! Bei mir ist ein RAM Riegel defekt. Ich wunderte mich warum das Sys in letzter Zeit 1x /Woche mit irgendwas abstürzte und LinX lief mal durch mal gar nicht. Gestern ging dann gar nix mehr. War wohl ein schleichender Defekt, der dann immer schlimmer wurde. Naja, muss ich derweil mit 8GB auskommen bis die neuen Riegel (Restposten, da nicht mehr produziert, aber ein Händler hatte sie noch neu) da sind. Sind immerhin die 12GBRM Riegel von Crucial welche 8er Latenzen bei 1600MHz schaffen. Mein Board steht bei den Riegeln bei Crucial noch unter der Kompatibilitätsliste. Bei den neuen Riegeln weiss man ja nicht mehr ob die gut mit dem X58 laufen.

Die jetzigen Riegel werden eingeschickt und dienen dann als Ersatz. 12GB RAM reichen mir vollkommen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Naja das neue Netzteil macht aber schon nen Unterschied, ist das beste NT was du kriegen kannst aktuell



Fast das Beste 

War die richtige Entscheidung mit dem Netzteil


----------



## Knogle (13. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich denk mein 1366er System geht bald wieder irgendwo auf der Welt in den Verkauf

Habe leider keinen Bedarf dafuer, alles ausgetestet was man testen kann 
Sogar eigenes Mod BIOS jetzt drauf


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sicher, dass du das dann entsprechend der Arbeit, die du reingesteckt hast verkauft bekommst? Entsagst du dem 1366er dann komplett?


----------



## iGameKudan (13. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ich denk mein 1366er System geht bald wieder irgendwo auf der Welt in den Verkauf
> 
> Habe leider keinen Bedarf dafuer, alles ausgetestet was man testen kann
> Sogar eigenes Mod BIOS jetzt drauf



Du kannst bei IvyBridge-Systemen doch nicht zufällig an den verfügbaren Intel XTU-Optionen rumpfuschen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Knoogle,  soo eigenes mod bios, auch zum freischalten anderer multies? 
das könnte ich auf 1156 brauchen.


----------



## Knogle (13. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Knoogle,  soo eigenes mod bios, auch zum freischalten anderer multies?
> das könnte ich auf 1156 brauchen.



Bei 1156 koennte ich dir helfen,ab Sandy hab ich eher wenig Erfahrung
Haette gerne so nen 1156er hier , mein letztes war nen i5 750 mit P7P55D, dann kam der X5650 und P8X58D-E


@Kudan

Deinen IVY kannste mit meinem TUT uebertakten mit RWEverything


----------



## iGameKudan (13. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das Übertakten ist mir nicht so wichtig, nur würde ich gerne die CPU-Spannung per XTU senken, das geht selbst mit dem Mod-BIOS was ich auf meinem Notebook habe nicht.


----------



## Joker_54 (14. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das Übertakten ist mir nicht so wichtig, nur würde ich gerne die CPU-Spannung per XTU senken, das geht selbst mit dem Mod-BIOS was ich auf meinem Notebook habe nicht.


Hatten die nicht verschiedene Spannungen für die einzelnen States? Heißt du müsstest jede einzeln austesten und einstellen.
Und dann solltest du noch den Akku rausnehmen können, sonst werden Abstürze unangenehm, Bricks bei Laptops erst recht, weil bei den meisten die BIOS Batterie arg verbaut ist (Wenn man sie überhaupt rausnehmen kann).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

das würde ich nur bei business Geräten machen, wo ich mit 5 Schrauben das Gerät zerlegen


----------



## iGameKudan (14. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist ein Clevo-Barebone, die Wartbarket ist entsprechend sehr gut. 

Mir geht es dabei ja eher um einen Offset, denn der i7 braucht gewiss für 3.2GHz keine 1.14V... Und auch keine 0.8V im Leerlauf. 
Muss ich mal sehen wenn ich Zuhause bin


----------



## biosat-lost (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Letztendlich ist es bei Intel doch immer so, dass man für eine echte high-endd-CPU nachdem die Produktion und Nachfrage vorbei ist, die den höchsten Listenpreis verlangen.

Für nen neuen Pentium 4 mit 3GHZ zahlt man ja auch mehrere hundert€.

Wahrscheinlich weil die denken, wenn einer so nenalte CPU haben  möchte, dann zahlt er auch, oder hat sonst nen grund( z.B. Extrem teures board).


----------



## biosat-lost (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wieviele und welche PCI-E-lanes ne Westmere Xeon bereitstellt?

Ist da multi-GPU sprich 3-way SLI überhaupt möglich und sinnvoll???


----------



## Knogle (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



biosat-lost schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wieviele und welche PCI-E-lanes ne Westmere Xeon bereitstellt?
> 
> Ist da multi-GPU sprich 3-way SLI überhaupt möglich und sinnvoll???



Also 36 Lanes  Joa moeglich und sinvoll, auch 4-Way SLI moeglich
Wenn die Bandbreite nicht reicht, schraubste den PCIe Takt einfach hoch


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Westmere stellt gar nix bereit, das macht alles der X58 

3 Way SLI ist möglich, dann aber nicht mit vollen Lanes und bei PCIe2.0 natürlich


----------



## Knogle (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Immerhin ist 2-Way SLI mit vollen Lanes machbar 

Bei 4-Way SLI laufen alle nurnoch mit x8


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Außer du hast natürlich ein "großes" Board für SLI mit NF200


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gigabyte EX58-UD9 
4mal  16xPCIe 2.0

Oder noch besser

Asus Supercomputer


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

*hust* EVGA SR-2 *hust*


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

bringt beim gaming nur nix, spiele kommen mit den zwei cpus nicht zurecht, denen reicht schon das wirrwar der kerne mit einer cpu


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schaltet man fürs Gaming halt eine CPU ab


----------



## Knogle (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Schaltet man fürs Gaming halt eine CPU ab



Naja laufen tuts ja schon^^ Nur wird halt die eine CPU nicht belastet

Habe da eigentlich keine Probleme gehabt
Aber einige Spiele nutzen sogar die 2te CPU wenn du in den NUMA Legacy Mode wechselst


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe noch nicht mit zwei CPUs gespielt, abgesehen von dem Dual Sockel 370 damals. Ich lass mich überraschen


----------



## Knogle (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Habe noch nicht mit zwei CPUs gespielt, abgesehen von dem Dual Sockel 370 damals. Ich lass mich überraschen



Bauste denn ein 2 Sockel System auf?


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin aktuell dabei, ja  Dauert aber alles noch ein bisschen, das Gehäuse muss erstmal fertig gebaut werden. Aber das ist dann zu Off-Topic, kommt sicher ein passender Thread für, wenn die Zeit reif ist


----------



## Knogle (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welches Board?


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Super Record 2


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na wohl n sr2, oder?


----------



## Knogle (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Super Record 2



Was haste dafuer bezahlt?


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das überlasse ich eurer Phantasie


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich stell mir grad vor, wie du mit Dachlatten bezahlt hast


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hätte ich dem Verkäufer vielleicht vorschlagen sollen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die behaupten immer, die passen nicht in die Kasse, und Backsteine können se angeblich nicht wechseln


----------



## Fatal Justice (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das P6T6 WS Revolution hat auch einen NF200 und war nicht so teuer wie das P6T7 SC, das hat imho zwei Chips.
Mir kommt das Essen hoch, wenn ich bedenke, das ich einst 250Euro für das MB gelöhnt habe und nun 439Euro für das X99 Pendant auf den Tisch legen soll. Zum Glück besteht keine Eile.


----------



## DonClemsa (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich spiele noch mit dem Sockel LGA 771  wollt ich mal so einwerfen :p


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

lach, 2x 4 Kerne?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Das P6T6 WS Revolution hat auch einen NF200 und war nicht so teuer wie das P6T7 SC, das hat imho zwei Chips.



Leider kann man den NF200 auf dem WS Revolution nicht abschalten. Diese chips bremsen leider ein bisschen mit nur einer oder zwei GPUs.
Beim Evga E759 kann man einfach die SB-Spannung niedrig genug setzen, dann bleibt der NF200 aus


----------



## Anoy1988 (17. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

moin mal ne frage..... ich habe aktuell ein MSI X58 pro-E zurzeit mit nem i7 920 drauf. aktuell spiele ich nur Guildwars2 aber wenn ein aktuelles spiel da ist will ich dieses natürlich auch gerne spielen. Deswegen überlege ich mir einen xeon zu hollen .
Jedoch die frage ob es ein X5650 X5660 oder X5670 werden soll. Jedoch was lohnt sich eher?? Guildwars2 ist singelcore lastig. zurzeit läuft er auf 3,89Ghz mit 1,44V .. Cpu ist net gerade ne gute der braucht ziemlich viel spannung.
Gekühlt wird mit einem Dark Rock Pro 2. Speicher wird ein quad kit wo ich aber nur 3 module nutzen werde 
G.Skill RipJawsZ DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL7-8-8-24 (F3-12800CL7Q-16GBZM)

Netzteil ist ein Enermax Platimax 1000W

Die frage ist nun welche CPU sollte ich lieber nehmen getaktet wird eh die CPU. da ich ja trotzdem etwas singelcore leistung brauche


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bis auf den Multi ist es zufällig wie gut die CPUs sich übertakten lassen. Du wirst mit jeder der drei CPUs etwa bei 4,2 bis 4,5GHz am Ende sein. 
Ob dir der X5650 reicht hängt also davon ab wie viel dein board schafft. 
Wenn das MSI 200MHz BCLK mit dem i7 920 schafft, dann kannst du ruhig zum X5650 greifen.

Guild Wars 2 ist in großen Events extrem CPU-lastig, da ist es fast egal ob du mit 3 oder 5GHz unterwegs bist, du wirst lag haben 
In Instanzen ist es eher GPU-limitiert, da wirst du keinen Unterschied zu deinem i7 920 merken.


----------



## Anoy1988 (17. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja das is mir bewusst. ich spiele hauptsächlich WVW in GW 2 da kann es schonmal vorkommen das mal 250 spieler aufeinander aufschlagen .......... mit meinem damaligen i5 mit 4,8ghz war das mehr wie angenehm. kann natürlich vom 1366 system nicht das gleiche erwarten was singelcore leistung betrifft, das ist mir klar. aufn xeon will ich deswegen umrüsten wegen den 6 kernen was zukunft technisch bei neuen spielen auf multi treads eher sinn macht und ich keine überraschung haben will . der i7 920 ist klar dafür ebenfalls ausreichend aber ich sorge ein bisschen vor. das board schafft 200mhz war auch schon zum kleinen bench test bei 213 bei 1,5V bei der cpu. ist ja nicht so das ich einen kleinen 80iger lüfter für die southbridge habe und meinen dark rock den mittleren lüfter bis ganz nach unten versetzt habe das die spannungswandler auch schön was an luft abbekommen. zurzeit bewege ich mich in games bei 57-60 grad bei knapp 3,9 ghz... was wird der xeon in etwa dan erreichen?? klar ist er hat mehr kerne, jedoch aber auch eine niedrigere TDP von 95 Watt. wo der i7 920 ja 130Watt hat. Reicht der kühler dafür aus wenn ich nicht gerade ne sehr schlechte cpu erwische um 4 ghz zu kühlen bei einem xeon?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Temperaturen werden wahrscheinlich leicht besser ausfallen bei gleichem Takt, genau kann man es nicht vorhersagen. 
Du wirst aber sicher keine 1,44V für nur 4GHz brauchen, eher so 1,2-1,3V.
Für so hohe Spannung sind deine temps übrigens sehr gut, oder ist das nur Tcase und keine Kerntemperaturen?


----------



## Anoy1988 (17. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Temps mit HWmonitor ausgelesen bei spielen und gleiche temps bei msi afterburner. unter prime95 oder cinebench geht das liebe stück gerne mal auf seine 77-82 grad
Muss aber noch dazu sagen ist momentan noch ein offener aufbau. CPU und Kühler sind auch dazu noch geschliffen WLP Benutzte ich falls interessiert meine geliebte MX4


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ah, ich ging von prime aus, das kommt schon eher hin. Würde grob schätzen, dass du unter prime 5-10°C einsparen wirst bei gleichem Takt.


----------



## Knogle (17. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Xeon X5650
Aber bei SC Leistung eher nen Pentium G3258


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

der 920 ist bestimmt noch c1 stepping, die brauchten viel mehr vcore,  blieben aber auch kühler. 

Ansonsten ist ein x5650 singlethread nicht schneller als der 920, und nur für spiele lohnen 6 Kerne eher weniger.

Aber, der Preis hält sich ja stark in grenzen, teste es aus. Übrigens,  dein Netzteil ist ja echt n bissel klein gewählt,  biste sicher dass des den x5650 schafft


----------



## Klausn (17. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hatte selbiges.(X58, i920, auf X5650) single-core leistung bringt eher nichts, bei mir war der vorteil, dass der xeon ca. 10-15Grad kühler ist. aber wie vorhin erwähnt, kann das schwanken je nach prozessor.


----------



## Anoy1988 (17. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Soviel zu C1 stepping.......... Stepping 5 ist meine cpu


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also doch ein D0... dann wundert mich der Spannungshunger. Die musste wohl schon einiges erleiden


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wovei, mein Gainstown auch d0 ist und nicht mit 1,36v 4ghz macht.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja, der Sprung von  1,36V auf 1,44V ist schon ganz ordentlich


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Verbrauch wäre mal interessant


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Da bist du (bei Stressprogrammen) weit über 200W nur bei der CPU...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich bring das system mit Graka verbaut aber (wie rest) idle und Prime auf 360w mit ner gtx285


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Versteh den Satz nicht so richtig. Hast du jetzt im Idle oder Prime 360W?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Prime, mit der Graka und hdd im Idle.


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich weiß gerade nicht, wieviel eine 285 im Idle zieht, richtig sparsam waren die damals ja noch nicht, aber finde das Ergebnis jetzt nicht überraschend. Ich hatte mit meinem i7 920 übertaktet auch gut über 300W Gesamtverbrauch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ne 285 hat als ein der ersten Karten nen echt Guten 2 Modus,  das merkt man im idle. teilweise unter 120w mir Dr. mos aktiv.


----------



## Fatal Justice (19. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ne 285 hat als ein der ersten Karten nen echt Guten 2 Modus,  das merkt man im idle. teilweise unter 120w mir Dr. mos aktiv.



Wobei das ja im Vergleich zu heute viel ist. Die X58 Plattform tut ja ihr übriges dazu. Bei der GTX 285 wurden die  Volterra Spannungschips eingespart, weshalb die sich schlechter beeinflussen ließ. Bei meinen 260ern habe ich die 2D Spannung von 1,03V auf 0,85V gesenkt und eine Karte verbraucht gut 10W weniger. Das sind dann aber immer noch an die 40W. (PCGH hatte mal 50W im Idle ermittelt).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also der Verbrauch ist immerhin besser als mit der hd5770, die ich hier hatte. Die hat auch keinen miesen 2d Modus. 
Ich kann ja wenn ich demnächst mal zeit hab mal vergleichsmessungen machen


----------



## Fatal Justice (19. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das wundert mich doch etwas. Die 55nm Version hat weniger Verbrauch als die alten mit 65nm. Aber eine 5770 sollte (auch im Idle) immer noch ein gutes Stück darunter liegen.

Ati Radeon HD 5770 im Test: DirectX-11-Mittelklasse

Ich erhoffe mir durch einen Wechsel 50W+ weniger im Idle (mit wieder drei karten wohlgemerkt) Weniger verhindert dann wieder erfolgreich der X58.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vielleicht liegts an der Version? Ist ne 285gtx AMP von Zotac.


----------



## PiEpS (19. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hey Boys, hat jemand Erfahrung wie sich der X58 mit 8gb Modulen verhält? Wollte mir 3x Crucial cl9 1600er kaufen. Board ist ein Asus p6t. Ansonsten würde ich mir nur 3x4gb vom selben Anbieter holen.


----------



## iGameKudan (19. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das sollte problemlos gehen, nur dass ein i7 9xx (ka ob das auch auf die 970er-, 980er- und 990er-CPUs zutrifft...) nur bis zu 24GB unterstützt. 3x 8GB würden also gehen, irgendwann mal 6x 8GB nicht. Das können wohl nur die 32nm-Xeons (und damit theoretisch auch die i7-CPUs mit 6 Kernen...).


----------



## PiEpS (19. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Alles klar, merci. Ja, ich habe einen x5650 eingebaut.


----------



## Fatal Justice (19. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts an der Version? Ist ne 285gtx AMP von Zotac.



Dann müsste die Karte einen unheimlich niedrigen VCore Wert in 2D haben. Der lässt sich ja ermitteln mit diversen Tools.
-----------------------------
Hat jemand eigentlich negative Erfahrungen mit dem Upgrade (nicht Neuinstallation) auf Windows 10 mit X58 gemacht und wenn ja wobei?


----------



## Aslinger (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Puh, habe den Rechner jetzt endlich LinX stable bekommen. Immerhin 4h und 25 runs mit voller Speicherauslastung. 2 Tage lang habe ich rum getestet mit den neuen RAM Riegeln (mal lief er nur 10 Min, mal 1h, mal 2h....) Immerhin habe ich jetzt CL8, die alten RAMs machten da Fehler bis zum geht nicht mehr. Die neuen Riegel machen im DDR3 1600 Modus CL8/8/8/20/T1 auch mit nur 1,52V. Normal wären laut Aufschrift 1,60V.

Win 10 werde ich auf meine 3. SSD frisch installieren. Mal gucken, dass ich an die Enterprise ran komme, weil die spioniert nicht so schlimm wie z.B. die Home.


----------



## iGameKudan (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Puh, habe den Rechner jetzt endlich LinX stable bekommen. Immerhin 4h und 25 runs mit voller Speicherauslastung. 2 Tage lang habe ich rum getestet mit den neuen RAM Riegeln (mal lief er nur 10 Min, mal 1h, mal 2h....) Immerhin habe ich jetzt CL8, die alten RAMs machten da Fehler bis zum geht nicht mehr. Die neuen Riegel machen im DDR3 1600 Modus CL8/8/8/20/T1 auch mit nur 1,52V. Normal wären laut Aufschrift 1,60V.
> 
> Win 10 werde ich auf meine 3. SSD frisch installieren. Mal gucken, dass ich an die Enterprise ran komme, weil die spioniert nicht so schlimm wie z.B. die Home.



Hast du keinen Hotmail-Account für die Evaluationsversion? Fürs Testen reicht die erstmal... Und der Testzeitraum lässt sich ja einige Male erweitern.


----------



## Knogle (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Warum wurde der Sockel 1366 eigentlich in den letzten Jahren so schlecht gemacht?

Sehe immerwieder Threads wo einem empfohlen wird von nem i7 920 auf nen FX 6300 umzusteigen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

sehr sinnvolle Empfehlung


----------



## PiEpS (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Warum wurde der Sockel 1366 eigentlich in den letzten Jahren so schlecht gemacht?
> 
> Sehe immerwieder Threads wo einem empfohlen wird von nem i7 920 auf nen FX 6300 umzusteigen



Basiert größtenteils auf der Unwissenheit der Ratgebenden. Ist ja nicht mehr "neu", daher auch nicht mehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Knogle (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Finde interessant das mit dem MSI Board sogar jetzt 260MHz BCLK drin sind 
Der QPI im Slow Mode macht aber auch da langsam Probleme

Ausserdem steigt nach dem Windows Boot immer irgendwas aus, mal irgendwas mit Coprozessor, oder Machine Check Exception oder USB, oder PCIe oder AHCI Treiber oder Speicherfehler  

Immerhin ist die CPU stabil


----------



## rottwag (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi Leute,

meine Kiste läuft ja nun schon Monaten rock-stable @4,1Ghz und allet tutti  .

Ist es sinnvoll an den Speichertimings noch zu drehen?

Habe 3x4Gb g.skill 1600 CL9 
(https://www.alternate.de/G-Skill/DI...eitsspeicher/html/product/140051?tk=7&lk=8265)

Lasse diese auf dem xmp profile @ca. 1500mhz @1,53V laufen. 

Könnte natürlich erstmal auf stock 1,50V gehen, weil die ja eh offiziell 1600@1,5v machen können müssten. Aber wenn es sich lohnt, dann  lass ich die Spannung und schärfe die Timings...

Vorschläge?


----------



## tsd560ti (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Probiers aus und vergleich mal in CineBench oder CPU-Z Benchmark die Wirkung von geschärften Timings, wenn du die Zeit dafür hast. Mit der Spannung kannst du eventuell auch noch ein bisschen hoch, zumindest dem RAM macht das nicht viel.


----------



## Knogle (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja auch 2,5V haelt der DDR3 RAM zumindest problemlos stand

Beweis mein Langzeittest


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nein, dein Langzeittest beweist, dass deine ICs das ausgehalten haben. Gibt aber viele verschiedene.
Ich vermute mal du hast Microns, die wurden noch für 775 entwickelt und halten in der Tat 2.5V aus.
Wenn du das dauerhaft gibst wird dein IMC aber immer schlechter werden. Schafft der überhaupt noch 4GHz?

Samsungs auf sehr guten PCBs wie die Dominator Platinum halten auf Dauer 1.9V+ aus. Die meisten Elpidas degraden da schon langsam.
PSC soll angeblich schon ab 1.8V degraden.

Und bei billigen Value-Riegeln kannst du im Durchschnitt schon wesentlich früher von Problemen ausgehen.

Ist aber eigentlich egal, da kaum ein IC über 2V noch skaliert, die meisten hören schon früher auf. Zu viel Spannung kann sich sogar oft negativ auswirken (wir reden hier von ab 1.8V, irgendwas um 1.6 ist egal).


----------



## Knogle (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, ich habe Microns


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Micron D9?  

Ich hab auch noch D9JNL, die bis 2,2V skalieren. Aber für 1366 lohnt sich sowas nicht,  weil andere ICs gleiche oder bessere Ergebnisse mit unter 1.75V erreichen können.
Meine Hypers kommen mit 1,65V auf 2000C7-7-7, bei der Spannung sind die D9 bei ~1600C8 am Ende. Max ist 1750CL6-5-5@2,2V und für mehr Takt als 1800 müssen die Latenzen dann schon auf CL9 gehen. 
Für S775 sehr nett, aber bei 1366 klar unterlegen.


----------



## rottwag (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na super, dann probiere ich das mal aus....

Wo fange ich denn an??? Es gibt ja eine Reihe von Einstellungen...

Soll ich erstmal die 9-9-9 auf 8-8-8 stellen? Oder die 24 auf 23? 
Habe was RAM angeht da echt keine Sonne 

Ps: noch eine Frage: mit welchem Programm teste ich wie lange um zu wissen, dass es passt? Linx?


----------



## tsd560ti (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Memtest würde sich wohl anbieten. Die zweite Latenz ist i.d.R. die schlechteste, also senk lieber erstmal die anderen.


----------



## Timberwo1f (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

In der letzten Ausgabe 21/15 hat sich auch die c't dem Thema Sockel LGA1366 angenommen. Die spannende Frage stellt sich jedoch ob nicht der eine oder andere Redakteur sich hier seine Inspiration für den Artikel in Herrn Knogles Thread geholt hat.
Als deutschsprachige Person landet man wohl zwangsweise nach ein paar Googlern bezüglich X58 Unterbau und Xeon Prozessoren in diesem Thread ^^

Für die Interessierten ist der Artikel unter folgendem Link zu finden:
Rechner mit alten LGA-1366-Mainboards hochrÃ¼sten und Ã¼bertakten | c't


----------



## Knogle (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Timberwo1f schrieb:


> In der letzten Ausgabe 21/15 hat sich auch die c't dem Thema Sockel LGA1366 angenommen. Die spannende Frage stellt sich jedoch ob nicht der eine oder andere Redakteur sich hier seine Inspiration für den Artikel in Herrn Knogles Thread geholt hat.
> Als deutschsprachige Person landet man wohl zwangsweise nach ein paar Googlern bezüglich X58 Unterbau und Xeon Prozessoren in diesem Thread ^^
> 
> Für die Interessierten ist der Artikel unter folgendem Link zu finden:
> Rechner mit alten LGA-1366-Mainboards hochrÃ¼sten und Ã¼bertakten | c't



 Ich sehe zwar nur die ersten 10 Zeilen, aber dem Titel nach schaut es so aus


----------



## Newgame (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi, hab grad in meiner Nähe ein Angebot gefunden Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 Mainboard inkl. Intel Core i7 950 CPU und 12 GB Corsair XMS 3 Speicher für 150€ VHB ist das ein gutes Angebot? Wollte eigentlich Neukaufen aber da ich ungern so viel Geld ausgebe, überlege ich grad ob das ne altanative ist. Kann mir jemand helfen?^^


----------



## Knogle (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nen E5620 waere natuhrlich besser da 32nm

Aber der Preis ist bombig


----------



## Newgame (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja so bombig, das es schon weg ist obwohl nur kurz online war.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> Wo fange ich denn an??? Es gibt ja eine Reihe von Einstellungen...
> 
> Soll ich erstmal die 9-9-9 auf 8-8-8 stellen? Oder die 24 auf 23?
> Habe was RAM angeht da echt keine Sonne ?



Wie 560Ti schon sagte, probiers mal mit CL8-9-8-24  1T. Mit etwas Glück läuft CL7-9-7-24  1T mit 1,65V, aber bei 4GB-Riegeln ist das eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## rottwag (21. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Och Menno... Habe jetzt memtest  fast 2 Stunden auf 7-7-7-21 laufen lassen und jetzt hats n Fehler geschmissen.  

Ich glaube das macht mir keinen Spaß. Beim Cinebench r15 hatte ich einen Zuwachs von 935 auf 940... Aber klar, was hatte ich erwartet 

Ist denn die Wahrscheinlich keit da, dass es auf 8-9-8-24-t1 läuft wenn es auf 8-8-8-21-t2 nicht lief? 

Ansonsten gibts wieder default Werte und ich zock ne Runde watchdogs... Kein Bock auf instabil


----------



## Apfelkuchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, die Wahrscheinlichkeit gibt es. Aber wenn ich dich vor ein System mit 1600C9 und eins mit 1600C7 setzen würde könntest du mir nicht sagen welches davon das schnellere ist


----------



## Knogle (21. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich bin mir leider nicht sicher welche Microns ich hab :/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Thread hier scheint ja ein richtiges Schwergewicht zu sein, ist ja schon seit Ewigkeiten der Thread mit den meisten Antworten und Hits hier im Bereich Prozessoren

Habe schon ueber 30 dieser Riegel da, deshalb wuerde es mir nicht viel ausmachen wenn einer abraucht
Mein Dual Sockel System war auch voll damit

Hab dann noch solche Quad Ranked Dinger, sind die besser?

Sind 3 Kingston 2 Samsung und 1 Hynix und habe nachher noch 1 Elpida bekommen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Besser als gute Microns sind die sicher nicht, wobei auch die Microns nicht das beste vom besten sind. 
Alles mit was anderem als acht Chips pro Seite ist minderwertig (für OC).

Da deine Riegel alle keine Heatspreader haben müsstest du einfach auf den Chips ablesen können was verbaut ist. 
Deinen Geschichten nach klingt das sehr nach D9, aber auf den Bildern kann ich das leider nicht lesen^^


----------



## Aslinger (21. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> Och Menno... Habe jetzt memtest  fast 2 Stunden auf 7-7-7-21 laufen lassen und jetzt hats n Fehler geschmissen.
> 
> Ich glaube das macht mir keinen Spaß. Beim Cinebench r15 hatte ich einen Zuwachs von 935 auf 940... Aber klar, was hatte ich erwartet
> 
> ...



7-7-7-21 (wäre schon eine harte Nuss bei CL9 RAM, außer die Chips wurden degradiert) und 8-8-8-21 gehen nicht? Die Command Rate würde ich immer auf 1T stellen. ich frage mich nur, warum nach über 4 Jahren ein Riegel von meinen alten Ripjaws Kits den Geist aufgegeben hat, obwohl die immer nur mit max. 1.52V betreiben wurden. Nur die Latenzen wurden optimiert, anstatt 9-9-9-24-1 waren 9-8-8-20-1 eingestellt. CL8 warf tausende Memtest Errors aus.  Ich lasse meine neuen auf die empfohlenen Werte von 8-8-8-20-1 und 1600MHz laufen. Und anstatt den 1.60V reiche nauch 1.52V. Speichertuning bringt eh nix bei S1366.

Memtest würde ich nur hernehmen um defekte Speicherriegel zu erkennen. Fürs übertakten würde ich LinX (all RAM) oder HCI Memtest empfehlen.


Hier sieht man schön, dass Ramtakt bei Games kaum was ausmacht.

*3DMark 11 – Performance % Results: *
 4Ghz-1900Mhz = +0.72%
 4Ghz - 1600Mhz = 0.0%'

 4.6Ghz - 2000Mhz =+ 1.9%
 4.6Ghz - 1600Mhz = 0.0%

 4.8Ghz - 2000Mhz = +0.93%
 4.8Ghz - 1600Mhz = 0.0%
 --

*3DMark 11 - Extreme % Results:*
 4Ghz-1900Mhz = +0.59%
 4Ghz - 1600Mhz = 0.0%

 4.8Ghz-1900Mhz = +0.29%
 4.8Ghz - 1600Mhz = 0.0%
 --

*3D Mark Fire Strike – Performance:*
 4Ghz-1900Mhz = +0.29%
 4Ghz - 1600Mhz = 0.0%

 4.6Ghz - 2000Mhz = +0.94%
 4.6Ghz- 1900Mhz = +0.62%
 4.6Ghz - 1600Mhz = 0.0%

 4.8Ghz - 2000Mhz = +0.18%
 4.8Ghz - 1600Mhz = 0.0%
 --

*3D Mark Ice Storm - Performance: *
 4.6Ghz - 1600Mhz = +1.07%
 4.6Ghz - 2000Mhz = 0.0%

 4.8Ghz - 2000Mhz = +3.30%
 4.8Ghz -1600Mhz = 0.0%
 --

*Tomb Raider 100% Maxed 1080p - Avg. FPS*
 4.8Ghz - 2000Mhz = +1.88%
 4.8Ghz - 1600Mhz = 0.0%

 --

*Tomb Raider 100% Maxed 1600p - Avg. FPS *
 4.8Ghz - 2000Mhz = +0.88%
 4.8Ghz - 1600Mhz = 0.0%

 --

*Battlefield 4 100% Maxed 1600p – Avg. FPS *
 4.6Ghz - 1600Mhz = +7.5%
 4.8Ghz - 2000Mhz = 0.0%
 --

*Crysis 3*
 4.6Ghz - 1600Mhz = +5.87%
 4.8Ghz - 2000Mhz = 0.0%


----------



## Joker_54 (21. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ramtakt bringt auch nur was bei CPU-Limitierten Games, also hättest du eher SC2 oder Echtzeit Strategie testen sollen.
Aber auch Anwendungen können von schnellem Ram profitieren, ich meine WinRar war es, was Ramtakt so liebt


----------



## Apfelkuchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> 7-7-7-21 (wäre schon eine harte Nuss bei CL9 RAM, außer die Chips wurden degradiert) und 8-8-8-21 gehen nicht? Die Command Rate würde ich immer auf 1T stellen. ich frage mich nur, warum nach über 4 Jahren ein Riegel von meinen alten Ripjaws Kits den Geist aufgegeben hat, obwohl die immer nur mit max. 1.52V betreiben wurden. Nur die Latenzen wurden optimiert, anstatt 9-9-9-24-1 waren 9-8-8-20-1 eingestellt. CL8 warf tausende Memtest Errors aus.  Ich lasse meine neuen auf die empfohlenen Werte von 8-8-8-20-1 und 1600MHz laufen. Und anstatt den 1.60V reiche nauch 1.52V. Speichertuning bringt eh nix bei S1366.


Es ist oft so, dass die Riegel eine recht hohe minimale tRCD haben. Kommt durchaus vor, dass jemand CL6-10-7 nutzt.
Es ist es sinnvoll auch 7-9-8 zu probieren, selbst wenn 8-8-8 nicht geht.

"Speichertuning bringt nix" würde ich jetzt nicht sagen. Kommt natürlich drauf an was man unter "bringen" versteht und was man am Ende damit treibt.
Damit es überhaupt was bringen kann muss natürlich der Uncore hoch genug sein. Da haben viele Angst vor der Spannung und chillen dann bei 3,2GHz.
Dass du in einem GPU-limitierten Spiel wie Tomb Raider keine Vorteile bekommst ist sowieso klar. Aber durch schnellen Speicher lässt sich die miese IPC etwas ausgleichen.

Bei hoher Effizienz brauche ich im Cinebench R15 mit dem Xeon 4,24MHz pro Punkt, klick.
Ich hab mal zum Vergleich das erste weniger optimierte Ergebnis als Vergleich genommen, das ich hier finden konnte, klick.
Da sind es bereits 4,36MHz pro Punkt. Und das ist bereits ein System, bei dem angefangen wurde zu optimieren; 3,6GHz Uncore und CL8-8-8.

Für 1000 Punkte im CB15 bräuchte ich also bei hoher Effizienz 4245MHz, bei der niedrigeren dagegen schon 4360MHz.
Wenn es dich nicht stört sowas auf der Strecke zu lassen, dann sei dir das gegönnt, aber ich nehm mit was ich kriegen kann 
LinX spricht auch recht gut drauf an.


----------



## Knogle (21. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Warum ises dann bei Dual Sockel Systemen so, das 1MHz BCLK, 10 Punkte im Cinebench R15 ausmacht?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannst es dir ja mal exakt ausrechnen wenn du noch die screenshots von den Ergebnissen hast, aber bei zwei Sockeln darfst du die vemutlich etwa 4,5MHz pro Punkt nochmal halbieren da du ja doppelte Threads hast.
Wie genau numa skaliert hab ich kein Plan.


----------



## Knogle (21. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja stimmt, ich denke NUMA erschwert die Berechnung
Weil die QPI Link Rate nimmt ja auch zu, und ist sehr wichtig bei den 2 Sockeln


----------



## rottwag (21. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Äh... Wie bekommst du denn bei 4ghz 1002 Punkte im CB R15 hin?? Will ich auch!  Siehe auf deinem Screenshot
bclk, RAM Timings, uncore?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> Äh... Wie bekommst du denn bei 4ghz 1002 Punkte im CB R15 hin?? Will ich auch!  Siehe auf deinem Screenshot
> bclk, RAM Timings, uncore?


Geht, wenn der RAM Takt stimmt.
Hatte auch ca. 950 Punkte mit 4 GHz.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

indem er die ecc Korrektur des Cache deaktiviert hat,  das geht aber nur mit Hardware mod.


----------



## DjangOC (21. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Betreffend Speichertuning: Hier mein Review dazu; Usertest: Mach Extreme 1600C8 vs Corsair Dominator 1600C7 - Freeocen - Usertests - Hardwareforum Freeocen klar ist mit 990FX aber ich meinte das AMDs AM3 ja noch weniger auf Speichertuning anspringt als X58, zumal ich mit dem SR2 diese Erfahrung gemacht habe.

@Apfelkuchen, das wird ein feines Gemetzel mit den Domis von dir auf dem SR-2, und ich mein ein matched pair an X5690 bekommt man aus den Staaten nun ja auch schon für unter 400 Dollar. Da wird sich über Weihnachten sicherlich was ergeben  Hab zwar nur ein Dice Pot da, aber kann man ja auch mal en zweiten besorgen.

Sagt ma, würdet ihr nach weiteren 6 Ram Modulen ausschau halten, wegem Durchsatz, oder es bei 6 belassen, wegen der maximalen MHz Zahl, resp, der Auslastbarkeit des IMC??


----------



## Knogle (21. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DjangOC schrieb:


> Betreffend Speichertuning: Hier mein Review dazu; Usertest: Mach Extreme 1600C8 vs Corsair Dominator 1600C7 - Freeocen - Usertests - Hardwareforum Freeocen klar ist mit 990FX aber ich meinte das AMDs AM3 ja noch weniger auf Speichertuning anspringt als X58, zumal ich mit dem SR2 diese Erfahrung gemacht habe.
> 
> @Apfelkuchen, das wird ein feines Gemetzel mit den Domis von dir auf dem SR-2, und ich mein ein matched pair an X5690 bekommt man aus den Staaten nun ja auch schon für unter 400 Dollar. Da wird sich über Weihnachten sicherlich was ergeben  Hab zwar nur ein Dice Pot da, aber kann man ja auch mal en zweiten besorgen.
> 
> Sagt ma, würdet ihr nach weiteren 6 Ram Modulen ausschau halten, wegem Durchsatz, oder es bei 6 belassen, wegen der maximalen MHz Zahl, resp, der Auslastbarkeit des IMC??


Habe mit dem Supermicro auch Vollbestueckung gehabt beim OC, aber hat wohl keine Instabilitaeten verursacht wegen der ECC Funktion
Der RAM Takt ging halt leider kaum hoch, und Multis gabs auch nur 2


----------



## Apfelkuchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DjangOC schrieb:


> @Apfelkuchen, das wird ein feines Gemetzel mit den Domis von dir auf dem SR-2, und ich mein ein matched pair an X5690 bekommt man aus den Staaten nun ja auch schon für unter 400 Dollar. Da wird sich über Weihnachten sicherlich was ergeben  Hab zwar nur ein Dice Pot da, aber kann man ja auch mal en zweiten besorgen.


Gibt leider ein kleines Problem bezüglich deiner location, siehe PM  

Ich denke mit 6x2GB fährst du schon so gut es geht. Alles drüber belastet den IMC nur noch härter.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ich bin mir leider nicht sicher welche Microns ich hab :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai,

Du startest das Sys doch nicht auf dieser* Statikfolie? Gefahr!* Oder liegt da was dazwischen? Die Folie leitet nämlich, damit das Board beim Auspacken dieselbe statische Ladung hat, wie Du.
Wäre doch schade, wenn da Fehler entstehen und Du sie suchen mußt; und es im Endeffekt nur daran liegt, daß auf der Rückseite des Boards Ströme rumkriechen...

MfG


----------



## kampfschaaaf (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Noch was anderes:
Hat es inzwischen jemand geschafft, ein S5520HC zu übertakten? Oder überhaupt ein Serverboard mit dem 5500/5520 Chipsatz?

Habe ein S5520HC mit ganz netter Bestückung und wäre froh, über etwas mehr Baseclock. Das Netz gibt Garnichts her, außer der Frage nach mehr Baseclock.
MfG


----------



## Knogle (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Beim Intel kann ich dir helfen mit OC

Habe einige mit 5520 übertaktet das Intel ist aber am schwierigsten

Die meisten Einträge zum S5520HC sind  von mir


----------



## kampfschaaaf (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das finde ich super von Dir. Klar, daß ich ausgerechnet das am schwierigsten zu taktende erwischt habe...

Was muß oder soll ich tun/runterladen oder flashen? Die Spannungen wollte ich in Ruhe lassen, aber die Baseclock weniger...
MfG


----------



## kampfschaaaf (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab gerade Dein How-To RWeverything gelesen. 

Meine Xeons sind unter Wasser auf dem Intel S5520HC. Wenn Du da also etwas vorbereitet hast für RWeverything, das bei mir läuft - ohne das der 1333er RAM aus dem Tritt kommt, wäre das super. Allerdings würden mir 140-150 auf der Baseclock wohl reichen, weil ich denke, die X5690 sind für die Architektur schon ziemlich ausgereizt.

MfG


----------



## rottwag (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kurzes Update zu meinen RAM Timings am Rande: 
9-9-9-23-T1 liefen jetzt über Nacht mit MemTest sauber durch  
(CB R15 gibt mir immerhin 939 Punkte.... für so eine geringfügige Änderung des Timings schon nicht schlecht)
Ist das ein verlässlicher Test, dass die Einstellungen passen? 

Ich würde mich dann als nächstes wohl mal an 8-9-9-22-T1 wagen. Oder was meint ihr? Wie soll ich weiterprobieren?

Gruß


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auf jeden Fall noch mal LinX mit maximalem RAM-Verbrauch drüber laufen lassen. Ich habe schon unzählige Settings mit MemTest laufen gehabt, die nicht einmal einen Durchlauf LinX geschafft haben.

Edit: Ich habe unoptimiert bisher bisschen was über 1800 Punkte im Cinebench. Aber da setze ich mich später mal dran


----------



## Joker_54 (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hab gerade Dein How-To RWeverything gelesen.
> 
> Meine Xeons sind unter Wasser auf dem Intel S5520HC. Wenn Du da also etwas vorbereitet hast für RWeverything, das bei mir läuft - ohne das der 1333er RAM aus dem Tritt kommt, wäre das super. Allerdings würden mir 140-150 auf der Baseclock wohl reichen, weil ich denke, die X5690 sind für die Architektur schon ziemlich ausgereizt.
> 
> MfG


Du wolltest das ganze ohne Spannungserhöhung, richtig?
Ich denke dann ist da auch nicht mehr viel zu holen, mein X5650 ging mit Stockspannung auf 3.3GHz, der X5670 auf 3.6GHz  (Fehler meinerseits nicht auszuschließen, ich bin nicht grade der OC Profi)
1333MHz Ram geht aber meistens noch ein gutes Stück, der schlechteste CL9 Corsair XMS3 Riegel hat ab 1450MHz angefangen Probleme zu machen


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der billigste G-Skill 1333er CL9, den ich hier habe, macht auch 1600 mit CL10 - oder eben 1333 mit CL7


----------



## Aslinger (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> Kurzes Update zu meinen RAM Timings am Rande:
> 9-9-9-23-T1 liefen jetzt über Nacht mit MemTest sauber durch
> (CB R15 gibt mir immerhin 939 Punkte.... für so eine geringfügige Änderung des Timings schon nicht schlecht)
> Ist das ein verlässlicher Test, dass die Einstellungen passen?
> ...



Meine alten Gskill Cl9-9-9-24-1 habe ich als sie neu waren, gleich auf cl8-8-8-20-1 gestellt. Ein Bild kam, aber memtest stable war was anderes. Egal welche Spannung, QPI usw...Cl9-8-8-20-1 liefen dann aber die letzten 4 Jahre stable. Probier mal 8-8-8 und stelle die RAm Spannung vorsichtshalber mal auf 1,65V.


----------



## Aslinger (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> Kurzes Update zu meinen RAM Timings am Rande:
> 9-9-9-23-T1 liefen jetzt über Nacht mit MemTest sauber durch
> (CB R15 gibt mir immerhin 939 Punkte.... für so eine geringfügige Änderung des Timings schon nicht schlecht)
> Ist das ein verlässlicher Test, dass die Einstellungen passen?
> ...



Meine alten Gskill Cl9-9-9-24-1 habe ich als sie neu waren, gleich auf cl8-8-8-20-1 gestellt. Ein Bild kam, aber memtest stable war was anderes. Egal welche Spannung, QPI usw...Cl9-8-8-20-1 liefen dann aber die letzten 4 Jahre stable. Probier mal 8-8-8 und stelle die RAm Spannung vorsichtshalber mal auf 1,65V. 





euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Der billigste G-Skill 1333er CL9, den ich  hier habe, macht auch 1600 mit CL10 - oder eben 1333 mit CL7



Dass die bei 1333MHz noch mit so guten Timings laufen und mit 1600 gleich so schlechte, wundert mich.


----------



## Aslinger (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bitte die ganzen Doppelposts löschen. Lapi hat gelaggt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sobald es auf die 1600MHz zugeht merkt man richtig, dass er rumzickt. Mit CL10 geht es aber, vielleicht liegt es auch an der Vollbestückung.


----------



## Knogle (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hab gerade Dein How-To RWeverything gelesen.
> 
> Meine Xeons sind unter Wasser auf dem Intel S5520HC. Wenn Du da also etwas vorbereitet hast für RWeverything, das bei mir läuft - ohne das der 1333er RAM aus dem Tritt kommt, wäre das super. Allerdings würden mir 140-150 auf der Baseclock wohl reichen, weil ich denke, die X5690 sind für die Architektur schon ziemlich ausgereizt.
> 
> MfG


Koennen wir gerne via Teamviewer bespreche

MfG


----------



## iGameKudan (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Meine alten Gskill Cl9-9-9-24-1 habe ich als sie neu waren, gleich auf cl8-8-8-20-1 gestellt. Ein Bild kam, aber memtest stable war was anderes. Egal welche Spannung, QPI usw...Cl9-8-8-20-1 liefen dann aber die letzten 4 Jahre stable. Probier mal 8-8-8 und stelle die RAm Spannung vorsichtshalber mal auf 1,65V.



Mein alter TeamGroup TeamElite-RAM (die Reihe die es glaube Anfang 2013 gab, zu der Zeit der 8GB für 29.99€...) ging zwar nicht mal mit 1.65V und 10er-Timings auf mehr als 1400MHz, aber 8-8-8-16 1T mit 1.38V statt 9-9-9-24 bei 1.50V gingen bestens...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

so, heute mal den zweiten x5560 auf das andere Gigabyte umgezogen, und ausm stand 4 GHz ohne zicken,  statt Zicken bei 3,85ghz auf dem msi, war ja klar.

mal schön testen wie weit ich komme


----------



## Knogle (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat jemand 2 6 Kern Xeons, und Lust mein Supermicro Board zu testen auf OC? Wuerde es dann gerne zusenden fuer die Tests, damit ich darueber nen neuen Artikel schreiben kann


----------



## Gast201808272 (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

N'Abend,
ich habe jetzt auf einen Xeon E5645 (6*2,40 GHz) umgerüstet (vorher X5650). Den hab ich jetzt auf die schnelle auf 3,34 GHz gebracht.
Settings:
PCIe fix auf 100 MHz
Multi auf 19
BCLK auf 176
RAM läuft auf 1411 (ist 1333er)
Uncore auf 2822 MHz
QPI 6333 MHz (auf der CPU steht ja was von 5,86)
VCore 1,15 V (STandard sind glaub ich 1,10)

Jetzt meine Frage, lohnt es sich noch mehr Zeit zu investieren um das Optimum auszuloten? Den QPI bekomme ich nicht mehr runter (kein kleinerer Teiler mehr). Also, geht da noch was? Sind die Einstellungen so in Ordnung?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Knogle (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welches Board?
6333MHz sinds nicht^^ nur 6,3GT/s
Das ist noch im Lot, bei 8GT/s wirds schwierig

Kannst mit dem Ding ruhig auf 4GHz hoch


----------



## Gast201808272 (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es ist ein Asus P6T Deluxe V2.
Ok, das hört sich lohnenswert an. also erhöhe ich weiter, schraube den RAM damit auch noch etwas nach oben und stelle den uncore Takt jeweils auf doppelten RAM-Takt?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab noch ein R3E mit W3680 unter Wasser. Damit habe ich viel Freude!
Läuft mit 8GiB-Riegeln.

Aber das mit dem S5520HC muß ich hinbekommen. 
Mein R4E+3970X verkaufe ich. Das hat nie was abbekommen und die machen nicht so Spaß, wie die 1366er.

Momentan falten meine Rechner alle, zum Teil auch im offenen Aufbau.
Da warte ich, bis die Aktion hier für das Team zu Ende ist. Dann komme ich gerne auf das Angebot zurück per Teamdings zu konferieren.

MfG


----------



## Knogle (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja mach mal
Aber die ASUS Boards kriegen leider nicht so gut nen hohen QPI stabil
Mit meinem P6X58D-E waren nur 7,2GT/s drin, mit dem MSI etwa 8GT/s  isn richtiges OC Monster

Okay dann meld dich Schaf^^

Lad dir schonmal RW Everything runter, dann kannste bissl rumspielen
Am Taktgeber kannste nix schrotten zum Glueck


----------



## Gast201808272 (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welche Temperaturen sind denn normal bei diesem OC unter Luft? Ich hab einen Noctua NH-D14. Beim Demontieren der alten CPU hab ich beispielsweise gemerkt, dass die Wärmeleitpaste nicht überall angedrückt war, sodass der Kühler offenbar nicht plan auflag.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Meine 45nm sind bei 4ghz schnell bei 80 grad, da aber 103 zulässig sind, ist das voll ok.


----------



## Knogle (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich benutze immer die Grafitpaste^^
Also mit dem Xeon X5650 hatte ich bei 4,1GHz 59 Grad max.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Knoogle, ich hab aber auch n Setup, dass man von der Lautstärke erträglich bezeichnen kann.


----------



## Knogle (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Knoogle, ich hab aber auch n Setup, dass man von der Lautstärke erträglich bezeichnen kann.



 Naja ich rede jetzt von dem EKL Brocken Standardluefter^^
Mit dem JouJye geht die Temp drastisch runter


----------



## Gast201808272 (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hm, die 59 °C hab ich jetzt schon unter Last. Vielleicht schau ich nochmal nach.
Nur damit wir von den selben Temps reden: ich meine die einzelne Kerntemperatur, wie sie in HWMonitor angezeigt wird. Die CPU Temp im BIOS ist immer etwas geringer, da die wohl an anderer Stelle gemessen wird.


----------



## Knogle (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja die Kerntemperatur


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

jo, Kerntemp, aber 45nm und 1,3v sind halt auch nicht das gleiche wie n 32nm und 1,15v


----------



## Knogle (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

45nm ist allgemein eine andere Hausnummer


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo, aber mit Glück schaff ich jetzt 4,2

EDIT: jetzt muss ich nur den doofen Grund für den bluescreen finden. 0x0000124... 
grummel, mal ausnahmsweise was wo ich keinen Plan von hab


----------



## Knogle (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Jo, aber mit Glück schaff ich jetzt 4,2
> 
> EDIT: jetzt muss ich nur den doofen Grund für den bluescreen finden. 0x0000124...
> grummel, mal ausnahmsweise was wo ich keinen Plan von hab


Spannung hoch


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hm, mal sehen, ich hab n bissel treiberkuddelmuddel mit grafikkarten gemacht, erts mal mach ich dass sauber, danach noch mal.

aber viel raum nach obven ist bei mri derzeit nicht mehr
war schon bei 1,36v
udn ich kühle aufm benchtable nur mit luft
außerdem ist smt immer inkl.


----------



## Knogle (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist sowas auch nen Benchtable? 
Laeuft aktuell bei 1,4V bei akzeptablen Temps



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Von diesem Kuehler hab ich noch einen seit 2 Jahren im Regal stehen, da keine Verwendung


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ich entsorg den gern


----------



## Gast201808272 (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Hat jemand 2 6 Kern Xeons, und Lust mein Supermicro Board zu testen auf OC? Wuerde es dann gerne zusenden fuer die Tests, damit ich darueber nen neuen Artikel schreiben kann



Was für ein Board ist das denn? Ich hätte noch zwei E5645 oder wahlweise auch zwei E5620 zum Testen hier. Das Ganze wäre aber frühestens in der zweiten Oktoberwoche für mich machbar.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ach knogle, 

so n Benchtable wie meinen kannst dir fix selbst bauen aus nem alten gehäuse, mehr ist das auch nicht


----------



## Knogle (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also es ist ein X8DTi-F 
Der Taktgeber ist frei editierbar bei dem Ding


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

und weg war er wieder, also spannung hoch.

hilft da ggf. auch was an anderen spannungen?


----------



## Gast201808272 (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@ Knogle:

Schreib mir am besten mal ne PN wie du dir das genau vorstellst, bzw. was du erwartest. Den Zeitplan kennst du ja jetzt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

so, jetzt läuft er mit 4160mhz und 1,312v offensichtlich ganz stabil. aber 40 mhz mehr udn selbst 1,36v reichen nicht? sehr seltsam

na die tage noch mal genauer schaun
im winter wirds hier im keller kälter, dann kann ich mehr spannung testen


----------



## Knogle (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo das normal

Dann musst auf 1.4V


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hatte mich zu früh gefreut, morgen mal Spannung leicht hoch und noch mal testen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Hilps schrieb:


> Ok, das hört sich lohnenswert an. also erhöhe ich weiter, schraube den RAM damit auch noch etwas nach oben und stelle den uncore Takt jeweils auf doppelten RAM-Takt?



Uncore auf 1.5x RAM-Takt ist bei den Westmere auch in Ordnung, aber mehr ist natürlich immer gut


----------



## DjangOC (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hehe, 2 Xeon X5680 aus den Staaten für zusammen 263 Dollar ersteigert 

Das SR2 wird wiederbelebt...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ui, das klingt lustig,  da würd ich ja auch genr mal mit rumspielen, aber dazu ist mir der preis doch zu hoch.
(also das SR2, nicht die xeons)


----------



## Knogle (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ui, das klingt lustig,  da würd ich ja auch genr mal mit rumspielen, aber dazu ist mir der preis doch zu hoch.
> (also das SR2, nicht die xeons)



Sonst probier doch andere boards 

Gibt viele Dual Sockel Teile


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Geben ja, aber für ernsthalftes oc mit 2x 1366 gibts doch mur das sr2.

mit software occe ich nicht, das ist spielkram


----------



## DjangOC (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

jo, mit der Zeit will ich, als bald mein Labor und die Werkstatt fertig sind. ne fette gepuferte Kokü bauen.

Dann wirds funny


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Eine Multi-Stage-Duo-KoKü!

Ich hätte viel zu viel Schiss vorm Kondensat auf nem so seltenen Board. Und es gibt da gleich 2 Kondensatquellen, die sprudeln werden...


----------



## Knogle (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Softwarw OC ist auch das BIOs


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Softwarw OC ist auch das BIOs



Stimmt; Nur ist das der Hardware am nächsten!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na ich werd bei Wasser bleiben,  und irgendwann den Benchtable auch auf Wasser umbauen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das habe ich auch gemacht. Ist ein LeChuck. Jetzt besorge ich mir im Ikea noch so ein transparentes Plastikding, das ich bei Nichtbetrieb als Staubschutz drübersetzen kann. Da mache ich der Frau ne Freude und komme an meinen Hotdog.


----------



## DjangOC (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

No Risk, no fun, ach und bei EVGA bin ich bezüglich SR-2 Stammgast....





kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Eine Multi-Stage-Duo-KoKü!
> 
> Ich hätte viel zu viel Schiss vorm Kondensat auf nem so seltenen Board. Und es gibt da gleich 2 Kondensatquellen, die sprudeln werden...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

wobei man das Bord mit ner schickt Klarlack gut gegen Kondensat schützen könnte.


----------



## Joker_54 (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch gemacht. Ist ein LeChuck. Jetzt besorge ich mir im Ikea noch so ein transparentes Plastikding, das ich bei Nichtbetrieb als Staubschutz drübersetzen kann. Da mache ich der Frau ne Freude und komme an meinen Hotdog.


Ah ja, der Hotdog - Das beste am Ikeabesuch 
Die Lüftermontage finde ich aber auch sehr...Interessant. Ist ja noch mehr gestückelt wie meine Kabelbinder-Radi Lösung


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, das sind Gummis. Geht schnell und hält. Sind Bedarfslüfter auf nem Faltsystem. Da kommen später ordentliche 12er drauf, die mit einem Poti geregelt werden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

wisst ihr wie der Lüfter bei mir auf Benchtable an der cpu hält? Knetmasse drunter. das ist "Abenteuerlich"


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

"Whatever works"  Kenne genug Leute, die ihre Festplatten in Gummibändern schaukeln lassen und so entkoppeln.

Da meine Alltags-PSC heute mit der Post zu DjangOC gehen ist es wohl an der Zeit ein paar Runden die Hypers aus dem Gehege zu lassen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ich lass mein ocz3g1333lv12vg derzeit warm laufen


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Damals waren meine beiden obligatorischen 80GiB MAXTOR IDEs auch in Einmachgummies gelagert. Natürlich in einem schrammeligen Thermaltake Klapperding. So gehörte das!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

mag sein, aber ich nutz in PCs nur noch ssd und wenn dann noch 2,5" hdd, die sind eh leise 
hdds sind im server, scheiß auf die Lautstärke


----------



## Joker_54 (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Meine HDD's sind immernoch mit Einmachgummis entkoppelt 
Warum auch nicht... Wirkt und ist billig


----------



## Knogle (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Im Server ist bei mir auch nix entkoppelt


----------



## DjangOC (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo, dat freut mich 


Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> "Whatever works"  Kenne genug Leute, die ihre Festplatten in Gummibändern schaukeln lassen und so entkoppeln.
> 
> Da meine Alltags-PSC heute mit der Post zu DjangOC gehen ist es wohl an der Zeit ein paar Runden die Hypers aus dem Gehege zu lassen


----------



## DjangOC (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Paah, mein Server hat sogar ne Wakü 
Hab da auch 2 Xeon E5520 verbaut. 16GB ECC und gut ist.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wakü is top!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo, geil.


----------



## DjangOC (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Meins:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie man sieht, noch im Aufbau.
Haus wird digitalisiert. 48 Port 10Gbit Switch für Cat 6a ist auch da, 72Euro auf Ebay.com 
Der Witz ist, Cat 7 Kabel ist preiswerter als Cat 6a, deswegen verwenden wir nun Cat 7 Kabel für Cat 6a. Bzw. sind am installieren. Strom wird eben auch neu gelegt. 
Auf den Radiator kommt noch ein Tablar für Phone drauf. In den Winkel ein weisses Plexiglas mit Löchern und Mesh dahinter. Auf die fette Ablage nen Drucker. 

Wakü ist auch nur weil das ganze zentral im Wohnbereich ist. 

SSD ist ne Revodrive 3 X2 480GB als Puffer drin, bei 7 FHD Eingängen auch nötig, und ein 2x3TB Raid als Ablage. Ich suche immer noch nach ner Cloud, wo man unlimitiert hat, weiss ned, ob ich meine Überwachungskamerassdaten Microsft anvertrauen möchte, dort habe ich jedoch unlimitiert Kapazität... 

Naja, weiche vom Thema ab... sry.


----------



## Knogle (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

10Gbit Switch fuer 72 Euro??  gehts um RJ45?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vergiß mal nicht die Durchflußmessung anzuschließen. Noch ist der 3pin verwaist... Deine Schläuche find ich super!


----------



## DjangOC (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> 10Gbit Switch fuer 72 Euro??  gehts um RJ45?



Jo, da staunste.

Jo, nur bin ich mit den Steckdosen eben wegen dem am schauen, weiss noch ned ob RJ45 oder GG45, der Switch hat RJ45.
Aber ich meinte gelesen zu haben, das Cat. 8 wieder zu RJ45 zurück wechselt. 

Find desen Kabel nimmer. Wird wohl en Lötkolbenjob. Danke, sind aus dem Industriebereich, bis 10 bar. ich mein sieht man nachher ned mer. die Anschlüsse waren die einzigen, die ich gerade noch im Haus hatte, die zu verkaufen, und mir welche aus dem Industriebereich zu holen, wäre teurer gekommen. Da warte ich lieber ab, bis man mir wieder was schwach ist...


----------



## rottwag (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi Leute,

ich bin ein bisschen verzweifelt 

Ich habe wie empfohlen LinX runtergeladen, um nach dem erfolgreichen MEMTEST den Speicher abschließend zu testen... was soll ich sagen.... der Rechner stürzt nach dem 3 - 10 durchgang ab 

Ich bin inzwischen schon wieder auf die urspünglichen RAM Settings gegangen (XMP Profile Auto => 9-9-9-24-T2) und habe nachdem es trotzdem noch bluescreens gab zusätzlich NB, SB und QPI Volt noch um eine Stufe hoch.... Resultat: Trotzdem absturz (BSOD oder einfach Neustart oder freeze).

Die Kiste lief jetzt Monate mit jedem Spiel etc. total stabil und problemlos. Und jetzt schaffe ich selbst mit höhrer Spannung den LinX Test nicht????? 

An welcher Spannungsschraube soll ich denn drehen, damit es stabil wird? Kann es auch an der CPU Spannung liegen?

1x hatte ich den BSOD mit "IRQ_LESS_OR_EQUAL"..... 

bin total betrübt  

Oder soll ich einfach aufhören zu testen und meinen Rechner weiter benutzen....


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

LinX braucht gerne mal mehr Vcore als selbst Prime95.


----------



## Knogle (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich bin ein bisschen verzweifelt
> 
> ...


Bei dem BSOD ist der RAM bzw. die Nordbruecke schuld, aber eher der RAM


----------



## iGameKudan (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nennst du IvyBridge-CPUs eigentlich auch "Efeubrücken-CPUs"?


----------



## Aslinger (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Den HCI Memtest mal hernehmen und durchlaufen lassen. Nur so habe ich den defekten Riegel erkannt.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Nennst du IvyBridge-CPUs eigentlich auch "Efeubrücken-CPUs"?



Sandschlampe, Efeuschlampe, Nordschlampe; inb4 ban für sexistische Witze  


@rottwag: Wenn du nur damit spielst und dabei keine Probleme hast, dann kann es dir egal sein ob LinX stabil läuft oder nicht. Solang die Leistung nicht sinkt... um das zu überprüfen kannst du paar Durchgänge Cinebench machen und schauen ob die Leistung irgendwann nicht mehr steigt oder sogar sinkt.


----------



## rottwag (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Den HCI Memtest hatte ich letzte Nacht laufen. ... der lief mit 0% Fehlern durch.... sogar mit 9-9-9-23-T1

ich erhöhe einfach mal RAM + NB Spannung um 3 Stufen und teste dann mal...

Edith:

Habe mal auf 3,9 Ghz runtergetaktet und LinX läuft jetzt schon ewig ohne Probleme.....  kann ich da mit Spannung nicht mehr aushelfen?? Gibts doch nicht.
Wenn jetzt LinX ne Stunde läuft kann ich aber zumindest davon ausgehen, dass die RAM Riegel vom Prinzip her nicht defekt sind, oder?
Das wäre halt schon wichtig zu wissen. Ich dachte mit memtest wäre das sicher...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie kann man sich nur so viel Panik machen  Stell doch einfach mal den CPU-Takt runter und schau ob die Fehler dann bleiben. Natürlich kannst du mit Spannungen gegenwirken, aber du musst erstmal durch Ausschlussprinzip rausfinden woran das Problem  überhaupt liegt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich bräuchte da nochmal eure Hilfe...
Ich krieg es einfach nicht mit dem RAM geschnallt.
Momentan läuft meine CPU mit einem BCLK von 172 und einen RAM Takt von 1035 Mhz.
Dazwischen hab ich bloß ca. 1400 und 1700 usw.
Bei 1400 erkennt er bloß nur noch 4 meiner 6 RAM Riegel. Auch wenn ich den DDR Vcore auf 1,66 V und die Timings erhöhe.
Darüber hinaus, also über 1400 Mhz startet der PC gar nicht mehr.
Gibt es wirklich keinen Weg manuell einen RAM Takt vorzugeben?
Zumindest 1333 MHZ wären schon toll.
Hab nämlich gemerkt das es in einigen Spielen schon etwas bringt.

Kann doch nicht sein das man diese Werte erst auswählen kann, wenn man alles @stock belässt. O.o

Ansonsten muss extra neuer RAM her und das würde schon wehtun.
Immerhin habe ich damals anfang anno 2009 knapp 300 Euro für meine 6x 2 GB gezahlt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du musst dann den bclk auf nen wert von z.b 200 stellen, dann hast du statt 1035 dann mit  Multi 6 eben 1200. 
Aber wenn der ram bei 1400vschon aus steigt ist der wohl echt mies.
Hast du schon versucht auch vtt/qpi Spannung anzuheben?
Wie läuft der uncore?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Momentane Settings für meine 3,6 Ghz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte da nochmal eure Hilfe...
> Ich krieg es einfach nicht mit dem RAM geschnallt.
> Momentan läuft meine CPU mit einem BCLK von 172 und einen RAM Takt von 1035 Mhz.
> Dazwischen hab ich bloß ca. 1400 und 1700 usw.
> ...


Lol

Meine Microns gibts jetzt noch fuer 3 euro 50 neu zu kaufen, und die schaffen bei mir 1900MHz


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schickst mir mal ne pn mit dem link?
Brauche die tage ggf noch mal n paar Riegel.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat keiner nen Tipp?


----------



## Malc0m (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

toll Knogle ... kecks?

@Majinvegeta stell mal die Qip Spannung nicht auf Auto sondern auf 1,3-1,35 und DRAM auf 1,6. Oder hattest du das schonmal probiert?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also DRAM Spannung hatte ich schon auf 1,66 V
(Meinst doch das, was ich auf dem pic grad auf 1,50 V gestellt hatte, oder?)

Das andere müsste ich mal probieren. Danke!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ohne angehobenen qpi ist alles oberhalb der 150mhz bclk eher wackelig, außerdem mag der uncore dann ungern hoch, was für mehrvramtakt nötig ist.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Für was ist denn die QPI Spannung überhaupt gedacht?


----------



## Malc0m (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hängt meines Wissens , alles andere dran was nicht den vcore abdeckt. sprich auch den Speicherkontroller.

Kannst du eigentlich bedenkenlos auf 1,3 bis 1,35 setzen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Perfekt. Danke.


----------



## DjangOC (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Schickst mir mal ne pn mit dem link?
> Brauche die tage ggf noch mal n paar Riegel.



mir bitte auch.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja, mir dann auch Bitte knogle!


----------



## Knogle (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hier

Micron 1GB MT9JSF12872AZ-1G1D1MT9JSF12872AZ-1G1F1DDR3 1066MHz ECC PC-8500 240 | eBay


----------



## DjangOC (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist ja geil, die Wakü Pumpe ist ausgestiegen  - Deutsche Markenqualität à la VW nun auch im Wakü Enthusiasten Segment ...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Hier
> 
> Micron 1GBÂ*MT9JSF12872AZ-1G1D1MT9JSF12872AZ-1G1F1DDR3 1066MHz ECC PC-8500 240 | eBay



Bei welcher Spannung und welchen timings sollen die 1900MHz geschafft haben?  
Wobei ich bei ECC-RAM für OC ohnehin eher skeptisch bin.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab sogar reg-ecc im oc xeon


----------



## DjangOC (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Bei welcher Spannung und welchen timings sollen die 1900MHz geschafft haben?
> Wobei ich bei ECC-RAM für OC ohnehin eher skeptisch bin.



Er hat doch nen Hardmod gemach???


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der war doch für cache nicht den ram


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DjangOC schrieb:


> Er hat doch nen Hardmod gemach???



Siehe Chris. Er hat den ECC-Cache der CPU gegen ein paar Punkte im  Cinebench und viele Bluescreens getauscht 



> Hab sogar reg-ecc im oc xeon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joa, aber billige PSC für ~20€ pro 2GB stick machen halt auch schon über 2000MHz und das oft unter CL9. Und die werden nicht durch ECC gebremst.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na ich wollte a) 4gb, b) ist bei mir oc ja bisher 24/7,  daher weit weg von sowas wie 2000mhz c) waren 2x 4gb unter 20€ vor monaten schon.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kann ich die ganz normal so ohne mod Bios in mein board stecken? O.o


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Na ich wollte a) 4gb, b) ist bei mir oc ja bisher 24/7,  daher weit weg von sowas wie 2000mhz c) waren 2x 4gb unter 20€ vor monaten schon.



Jeder hat eben andere Anforderungen  Klar geht es immer noch billiger, aber dann ist es eben langsamer. Soltle nur aussagen, dass man sehr günstig an ziemlich guten RAM kommt.

Wieso sollten 2000 weit weg von 24/7 sein? Meine PSC haben als 6x2GB trotzdem 2000CL8-9-8@1,65V  LinX gemacht und liefen so über ein halbes Jahr problemlos. 
Die Hypers machen 2000 sogar mit CL7-7-7@1,65V.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

weil mein uncore eh bei etwa 3500 dicht macht, bei für mich im Alltag vertretbaren Spannungen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Achso, das klang so allgemein, nach "2000 sind im Alltag nicht möglich" ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ne, ist nur bei meinen Rechnern bisher so.


----------



## Knogle (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Bei welcher Spannung und welchen timings sollen die 1900MHz geschafft haben?
> Wobei ich bei ECC-RAM für OC ohnehin eher skeptisch bin.



2,5V

Ich meine CL9


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist halt etwas brutal, wenn andere kits das mit 1,5V schaffen


----------



## DjangOC (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du, bei dieser High Voltage Vdimm stiehlt dir schon mal keiner deine Rams, denn den hauts dann um...


----------



## Aslinger (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Momentane Settings für meine 3,6 Ghz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde überhaupt nichts auf Auto stellen. Man weiss ja nie welche mysteriösen Spannungen das Board dann einstellt. Sehr mutig, dass du das immer so laufen hast lassen. 

Bei mir laufen LinX, Prime und HCI stable, IOH 1,00V, QPI/VTT 1,23V und 1,52V RAM. Undervoltiung und overclocking mag ich. 96W Verbrauch im Leerlauf (Stromsparfeatures inkl. C6 alles an).


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Ich würde überhaupt nichts auf Auto stellen. Man weiss ja nie welche mysteriösen Spannungen das Board dann einstellt. Sehr mutig, dass du das immer so laufen hast lassen.
> 
> Bei mir laufen LinX, Prime und HCI stable, IOH 1,00V, QPI/VTT 1,23V und 1,52V RAM. Undervoltiung und overclocking mag ich. 96W Verbrauch im Leerlauf.



Wenn ich nicht weiß, was sich genau hinter diesen Settings verbirgt, bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig. 

Ich hab ja bisher die wichtigsten Einstellungen vordefiniert.
Glaube nicht das durch dem Rest nu etwas zu Bruch geht. ^^

Eine kleine Erklärung für was welche Einstellungen genau da sind wäre hier mal nicht schlecht.
Im How to Bloomfield Thread werden auch bloß die wichtigsten Settings erklärt.  

Bin selbst bei 130 Watt im Idle. Hab aber auch 6 Platten, Ram Vollbestückung und Sound, sowie Videokarte verbaut. ^^
Dazu hängt dran eine Cam,  AudioInterface
2 Tastaturen und 2 Mäuse. Weiß nicht ob das mit etwas ausmacht.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hai,


Mein S5520HC ist dann jetzt langsam soweit, daß man mal die Baseclock etwas anheben könnte. Ganz zart nur!
MfG


----------



## Knogle (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schreib mir ne PN wegen RAM, aber besser Marktplatz
Also biste bereit fuer ne Teamviewer Sitzung? 

Lad dir schonmal RW-Everything runter, und DosSMB


----------



## kampfschaaaf (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ui - da muß ich mir erst mal TeamViewer runterladen und gucken was das ist. Ich hab nur TS. RW-ev hab ich schon.
DosSMB? Wofür soll das sein? Brauche ich einfach nur ein FreeDOS oder geht auch ein MSDos?

Das liegt jetzt auch bissl daran, daß ich dieses dosding nicht finde - TeamViewer ist jetzt online


----------



## rottwag (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi Leute, 

kurzes Update zu meinem Stabilitätsproblem:
Nachdem die Kiste auch @stock CPU+RAM irgendwann während LinX läuft ausgestiegen war, habe ich weiter im www recherchiert. Den Bsod den ich hatte steht auch für Treiberprobleme...

Habe nun LinX im abgesicherten Modus laufen lassen und *schwupps* lief LinX stabil.

Bin mich jetzt wieder am langsam hochtasten (erst BLCK, dann CPU Takt, dann RAM optimieren) .  alles im abgesicherten Modus

Die drängende Frage ist nun natürlich, welche Treiber die Abstürze verursachen 
Könnten es auch die begleitenden Programme sein? Speedfan, afterburner, cpu-z etc.?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

0x0000124?


----------



## Joker_54 (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Afterburner hat meine alte OC GPU abstürtzen lassen. Ging dann nur mit PrecisionX


----------



## rottwag (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja in diesem Fall geht es nur um CPU OC.

Wie lange sollte ich denn LinX laufen lassen um sicher zu sein, dass der Rechner stabil ist. Reicht 1 Stunde? Will die Kiste nicht Nächte lang unter Last durch Nudeln lassen.

Und: ich stelle die mem Ränge immer auf max... Und nicht auf 512mb o.ä. , passt oder?

Gruß rotti


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ohne min. 12-18 Stunden prime, linx...

wirst du nicht wissen obs fehlerfrei läuft.


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Eine Stunde reicht auf keinen Fall, ich brauche für einen Durchlauf mit maximaler Menge ja schon über eine halbe Stunde 

Ich wechsel immer mal zwischen den Speichermengen. Hatte schon oft den Fall, dass ich mit hohen Mengen keine Probleme hatte und dann bei schnellen Lastwechseln (z.B. 128 MB) es zu Fehlern kam. Eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist das Tool leider auch nicht.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die frage ist, MUSS ein reines gamingsystem 24h LinX aushalten? Trotz aller solcher Tests kann es noch immer zu unerwarteten Abstürzen kommen.
Daher die Panik ein paar Stufen zurückfahren, und einfach mal zufrieden sein, wenn es nach ein paar Wochen Alltag stabil geblieben ist


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Genauso seh ich das auch. Es geht nicht über einen stabilen Alltagsbetrieb über längere Zeit. Hatte schon bei Leuten "tot-gebenchte" Systeme gesehen, die plötzlich beim normalen Surfen versagt haben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Beste Test ist Alltag, aber auch der langwierigste.


----------



## rottwag (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

...der Witz ist ja, dass die Kiste nicht ein einziges Mal abgeschmiert ist mit meinen Settings...

Dann habe ich LinX runter geladen, weil ich prüfen wollte ob mein Timing-optimierter RAM stabil läuft - ...den Rest der Story kennt ihr.

Aktuell läuft gerade RAM Testing @8-8-8-22-T1... BLCK ist def. Stabil.. CPU max. Takt über Multi Erhöhung kommt am Ende...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und wo liegt dann dein Problem? Lass doch mal einen benchmark laufen und schau ob dein System bei den schnelleren settings langsamer ist als mit den niedrigeren bei cl9.
Wenn es nicht langsamer ist, dann entspann dich einfach und genieße die Leistung  Ob es zu instabil wird merkst du dann schon.

Lass dich nicht verrückt machen von Stabilitätstests, nichts was der normale Heimandwender macht fordert auch nur annähernd so sehr wie LinX.


----------



## Knogle (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> ui - da muß ich mir erst mal TeamViewer runterladen und gucken was das ist. Ich hab nur TS. RW-ev hab ich schon.
> DosSMB? Wofür soll das sein? Brauche ich einfach nur ein FreeDOS oder geht auch ein MSDos?
> 
> Das liegt jetzt auch bissl daran, daß ich dieses dosding nicht finde - TeamViewer ist jetzt online



Sowohl als auch


----------



## Fatal Justice (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Der Beste Test ist Alltag, aber auch der langwierigste.



Ganz genau...
Während bei Prime meine CPU mit sehr niedrigen VCore Werten funktionierte, schmierte das System beim Spielen ab. Je höher ich die VCore schraubte, desto weniger wurden die Abstürze. Heuer liegen 1,14375V (Bios) an. Die sind nun stabil. Prime mag ein Indikator sein, aber es ist mehr "Kurzprogramm", die Kür stellt der alltägliche Betrieb dar.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Trotzdem geh ich nich unter 12h mit nem "Produktivsystem" los 
Bei Spassystemen ist das was ganz anderes.


----------



## Knogle (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Trotzdem geh ich nich unter 12h mit nem "Produktivsystem" los
> Bei Spassystemen ist das was ganz anderes.



Ich mach immer 5min Linx, das muss reichen  hat bisher auch immer gereicht


----------



## Fatal Justice (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

12 Stunden finde ich arg viel. Wenn die typische Last allerdings derartige Belastungen erzeugt, verstehe ich das, ansonsten teste ich bis zu einer Stunde. Damit bin ich bisher gut gefahren. Ein gewisser Sicherheitsaufschlag ist auch nicht verkehrt. Bei der CPU habe ich den nicht, bei den GPU´s schon, da wäre das auch aufwendiger zu beheben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na ich sag ja Produktivsystem, sprich mein "desktop"
Die anderen 8 Systeme im Haus sind nicht ansatzweise so kritisch


----------



## rottwag (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

...also ich habe jetzt 8-8-8-23-T1 scheinbar stabil bekommen. 

Vram ist allerdings 1,6v und QPI V ist 1,3. Ich denke das schadet nicht, CPU wird nicht merklich wärmer und der RAM sollte 1,6v auch Weg stecken oder?

Erreicht habe ich:
1) Linx stable (3x auf Holz... Wird sich zeigen)
2) im CB r15 nun 950 anstatt 935 Punkte

Nachteil:  5 Watt mehr Verbrauch


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das doch schon mal nice, 15 punkte für n bissel zeit doch was.

Bin derzeit bei 1366-Light gelandet und hab 210 lga-pins weniger.

Der X3430 ist aber schon bei 4GHz 
nur noch sehen ob der unter 1,3v bleibt


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Rottwag, die Spannung ist völlig okay


----------



## Knogle (25. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das doch schon mal nice, 15 punkte für n bissel zeit doch was.
> 
> Bin derzeit bei 1366-Light gelandet und hab 210 lga-pins weniger.
> 
> ...



Bitte Cinebench R15 damit
Wuerde gerne sehen wie der sich gegen meinen E5620 @4GHz schlaegt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

kommt, so bald stabil udn ich da Inet Drauf an hab
derzeit läuft der noch mit Win7 Basisinstall, ohne Updates 
Zwecks schnellem start beim Stailitätstest 
n i5 750 muss ich auch noch testen.

EDIT: 
Der E5620 hat ja SMT, da wird der 5600er ganz Locker gewinnen.
Das Speicherinterface ist auch breiter, ich hab dazu nur 1333 er Speicher da. Der läuft da auch noch mit Multi 6 zum BCLK,  und der steht bei 211MHz.

Was mir bei 1156 auf fällt,  die Spannungen qpi und vcore werden stärker in Wärme verwandelt als bei 1366. Oder der Sonic Tower ist doch schlechter als gedacht.


----------



## rottwag (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So, Signatur ist aktualisiert ... Linx lief über Nacht, System lief stabil durch, sogar im normalen Windows-Betrieb. Core Temperatur war max 59 Grad (Fenster allerdings auch auf Kipp). Spanung dreht er laut CPU-Z zwischendurch bis auf 1,24 V hoch.. aber die meiste Zeit ist er unter Last so bei ca. 1,22V. Das heißt Mission erfüllt - alles stabil und noch bissi schneller dank Speicheroptimierung. 

Wenn ich mir die Temps so angucke, dann könnte ich eigentlich noch bisschen an der Taktschraube drehen. Als ich das System zusammengebaut hatte, war halt Hochsommer und da fand ich die Temps dann unter Prime schon grenzwertig bei mehr als 1,2 Volt... stabile 4,1  GHz für 24/7 ist aber auch fein 

Gruß rotti


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> kommt, so bald stabil udn ich da Inet Drauf an hab
> derzeit läuft der noch mit Win7 Basisinstall, ohne Updates
> Zwecks schnellem start beim Stailitätstest
> n i5 750 muss ich auch noch testen.
> ...


Dann mach ich SMT aus, dann koenn wa vergleichen


----------



## Aslinger (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> ...also ich habe jetzt 8-8-8-23-T1 scheinbar stabil bekommen.
> 
> Vram ist allerdings 1,6v und QPI V ist 1,3. Ich denke das schadet nicht, CPU wird nicht merklich wärmer und der RAM sollte 1,6v auch Weg stecken oder?
> 
> ...



Wenn du 950 Punkte bei 4,1GHz? erreicht hast, dann past das. Der Rest ist auch ok. Die Differenz QPI und Vdimm darf halt nicht mehr wie 0,5V betragen, sonst killst dir den Memcontroller.


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Wenn du 950 Punkte bei 4,1GHz? erreicht hast, dann past das. Der Rest ist auch ok. Die Differenz QPI und Vdimm darf halt nicht mehr wie 0,5V betragen, sonst killst dir den Memcontroller.



Naja nicht unbedingt
Kann man auch ueberschreiten, also mir ist da nix passiert


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

sicher, das Risiko steigt aber.


----------



## Aslinger (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Naja nicht unbedingt
> Kann man auch ueberschreiten, also mir ist da nix passiert



Du bist halt risikofreudig und hast wahrscheinlich dutzende S1366 Komponenten als Ersatz, falls was eingeht. 

Mein Sys ist seit 2009 im Einsatz und soll noch lange funken. Darum oc und undervolting.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

na so ewig wirds nicht mehr halten,  ich fürchte schon, das mit skylake-e der Zeitpunkt zum wechseln kommt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Dann mach ich SMT aus, dann koenn wa vergleichen


Sorry für Doubble,  aber es geht um was ganz anders 

So, hab mal laufen lassen, 476 Punkte mit einem Riegel und ohne cpuz und core temp an.

2 Riegel und beides an, 466 Punkte.


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Sorry für Doubble,  aber es geht um was ganz anders
> 
> So, hab mal laufen lassen, 476 Punkte mit einem Riegel und ohne cpuz und core temp an.
> 
> 2 Riegel und beides an, 466 Punkte.


Mit deinem Xeon? @4GHz?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

mit dem x3430@4008MHz


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wie hoch haste Uncore und QPI?
Kannste den Stromverbrauch evtl. messen?
Hatte mal nen 1156er, aber leider keine Ergebnisse oder sonst was dazu


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Uncore: 3376mhz
Qpi:6,75ghz
Verbrauch war glaub etwa 250w angezeigt, minus 60w für TFT und ne Lampe, so wie n standby-PC
AMacht etwa 190w, für den Rechner mit 2x120mm Lüftern, einer 2,5"Hdd, einem 80mm lüfter, 2x ram und ner hd2400pro PCI.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hai, 

was genau ist auf meinem S5520HC möglich? Stufenlose Baseclockanhebung? RAM/NB/QPI - Multiplikatoren ändern?
Voltages?
Das PCIe8x als 16x ansteuern lassen?
Oder läßt sich die Baseclock nur auf 166 setzen?
Ich will erstmal nur rausfinden, ob es sich lohnt, hier Deine Zeit zu investieren.
MfG


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hai,
> 
> was genau ist auf meinem S5520HC möglich? Stufenlose Baseclockanhebung? RAM/NB/QPI - Multiplikatoren ändern?
> Voltages?
> ...




Kann ich dir nicht sagen, deshalb Blackbox analyse also muss ich mir alles anschauen


----------



## kampfschaaaf (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannst Du vorab über RW-everything und TeamViewer schon vorab was sagen?


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Joa haette fuer team viewer ne viertel stunde zum schauen


----------



## kampfschaaaf (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hast PN mit TV-Daten, ich hoffe das funzt. HAb damit noch nie geschafft


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hast PN mit TV-Daten, ich hoffe das funzt. HAb damit noch nie geschafft



Ich glaube der Wert den ich geaendert habe, der war aufjedenfall fuer was wichtiges 

Immerhin ist der Schreibschutz jetzt raus
Leider braucht das Intel S5520HC nen halbes Jahrtausend zum Reboot


----------



## kampfschaaaf (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wieder on - hier war alles aus - reset ging auch nicht - nicht mal power off.
Nur NT aus


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Wieder on - hier war alles aus - reset ging auch nicht - nicht mal power off.
> Nur NT aus


Joa das ist normal bei Aenderungen am Taktgeber  
Auf ne Runde 2?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gut, hast PN


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich sehs schon, leider wieder offline
Bis es beim Supermicro geklappt hat, habe ich auch knapp ne Woche experementiert^^


----------



## kampfschaaaf (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na! So lange will ich aber net online bleiben. Jetzt kann ich zumindest mal entsperren! Danke dafür schonmal!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So kurzes updatz zum x3430 jetzt @4217mhz
501cb multi, 129cb single.

Das ist definitiv auf brauchbarem Niveau


----------



## Knogle (27. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> So kurzes updatz zum x3430 jetzt @4217mhz
> 501cb multi, 129cb single.
> 
> Das ist definitiv auf brauchbarem Niveau



 haust sogar den E5620 um


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist mehr als n 3570 und 4460 @Stock machen 

Dafür ist das im Prime zu heiß,  der Kühler muss gegen was stärkeres getauscht werden für 1,36v. Mal die Tage den Mugen testen


----------



## Knogle (27. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das ist mehr als n 3570 und 4460 @Stock machen
> 
> Dafür ist das im Prime zu heiß,  der Kühler muss gegen was stärkeres getauscht werden für 1,36v. Mal die Tage den Mugen testen



Und da sag mal einer, Sockel 1156 waere ******** und taugt nicht mehr


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nope, der Xeon kommt wohl bei 3,8ghz in den Büro-PC  

Case mit interner Wakü ist schon vorbereitet, n gescheites NT und die gtx 750 ausm Xeon x5560 da rein...

Für den X5560 muss mal was potenteres her.
Was ich jetzt mit dem MSI X58 PLATINUM SLI und dem i7-920 mache, weiß ich nicht.

Und wenn der i5 750 hier noch besser geht, muss der Xeon wohl wo anders rein


----------



## Knogle (27. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hol dir doch das MSI X58 Pro-E
Das macht 230MHz BCLK mit undso.. und 220MHz BCLK 24/7 stabil mit schnellen QPI


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wozu, meine beiden Gigabyte x58a ud4p/ud3r reichen doch?


----------



## rottwag (27. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welche Spannung sorgt eigentlich für einen stabilen UCLK (uncore)?

Habe aktuell 3356 Mhz, eine Stufe hoch auf 35xx MHz und ich habe nach 10 Sekunden BSOD im CB R15. Bringt höherer uncore immer was oder nur in Verbindung  mit Speicher der entsprechend schnell getaktet ist?

...bald habe ich alle Stellschrauben durch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Qpi /Vtt..


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Den Uncore zu erhöhen bringt selbst mit RAM@stock was, sogar mehr als RAM-Takt ohne Uncore-Takt.
Aber wenn du nicht beides erhöhst bremsen sie sich natürlich irgendwann gegenseitig aus.


----------



## Apollon (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

gibt es irgendwo Benchmarks mit einem xeon x5650 und einer geforce 980ti?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

kenne leider bisher keine, aber n bissel krank is die Kombi ja schon,  oder?


----------



## Knogle (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hier im Fred hat einer ne Titan X mit Xeon X5650 und er limitiert nicht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

der vielleicht nicht, der PCIe aber schon, ...

mit nem 2011-3 Unterbau sind da sicher 2-5% mehr drin 
aber obs das bringt?


----------



## Aslinger (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Hier im Fred hat einer ne Titan X mit Xeon X5650 und er limitiert nicht



Ja ich! Aber kein 5650er. Davor hatte ich eine Titan Black, also bei Graka spare ich nie. 

Ich habe sogar eine funktionierende V5 6000 AGP. Bei Grakas nur das beste vom besten.


----------



## Malc0m (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar eine funktionierende V5 6000 AGP



*neid* woher hast du die den? Hat sicherlich Unsummen gekostet Oo


----------



## Aslinger (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Malc0m schrieb:


> *neid* woher hast du die den? Hat sicherlich Unsummen gekostet Oo



Die habe ich erst seit einer Woche. Über ein anderes Forum bin ich zu der Karte (PCI Rework) gekommen.


----------



## Apollon (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> kenne leider bisher keine, aber n bissel krank is die Kombi ja schon,  oder?



wieso soll die Kombination krank sein? bei 4ghz oder 4,5ghz finde ich das nicht krank. Wenn man ein stabiles System hat und die cpu nicht limitiert...


----------



## Apollon (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Ja ich! Aber kein 5650er. Davor hatte ich eine Titan Black, also bei Graka spare ich nie.
> 
> Ich habe sogar eine funktionierende V5 6000 AGP. Bei Grakas nur das beste vom besten.



wow das ist ja mal der hammer sowohl die voodoo 5 6000(das ist der mega hammer hast du bilder davon?) als auch die titan black auf sockel 1366, haste schon gebanscht? das zeigt mal wieder mehr als deutlich das sich im cpu markt seit jahren nichts tut und intel sich auf ihre Lorbeeren ausruht... ich denke bevor unsere xeons zum alten eisen gehören haben unsere mainboard aufgegeben, aber zum glück kann man die ja reparieren...


----------



## Aslinger (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ne, ne jetzt steckt ist die Titan X mit dem Highend Maxwell drauf. Davor hatte ich die Black mit dem Big Kepler. 

Bilder zur 6000er, Kondis vom Mainboard werden noch diese Woche gewechselt, danach setze ich erst auf: Voodoo 5 6000, realistisch noch eine zu bekommen? - Seite 4 - 3dfx - VoodooAlert - let´s get loud


----------



## Klausn (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ich hab den x5650 auf 4,1GhZ stabil und MSI 980er, schaffe sogar bei battlefield 60FPS auf 4K mit nem GSync Monitor. Also läuft super. vor allem waren meine Investitionskosten eben nur die Graka und 100€ für den X5650 (wobei -70€ für den verkauf des 920er, also effektiv nur 30€)
Hab auch den RAM von 3*2GB auf 3*4GB upgegraded, aber glaub nicht dass ich da überhaupt einen leistungszuwachs habe.


----------



## Haasinger (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kurze frage nebenbei, welchen Chipsatz für so1366  braucht man damit man den X5650 Übertakten kann? Gibts vllt irgendwelche Kühlerempfehlungen? Oder evtl ein Board das "einfach" zu organisieren ist?
Möchte einen allround PC für wenig Geld zusammenstellen und hab leider wenig Ahnung welches Board aus der Bucht  am besten mit ner SSD und ner R9 390 synergieren würde.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Für 1366 gibta nur x58 und 5520, letzterer ist Server und Workstation.
Nimm n x58 am besten n späteres mit usb3 sata3, die sind meist etwas besser für oc, ist aber nicht mega aussclaggebend für normal-oc


----------



## Apfelkuchen (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es gibt bei normalen S1366-boards nur den X58er Chipsatz. Fast jedes board schafft etwa ~200-220MHz BCLK, aber bei manchen Baureihen ist das sicherer und einfacher als bei anderen.
Gut und relativ günstig sind z.B. die diversen Asus P6T oder das Gigabyte UD3.

EDIT: Zu langsam^^


----------



## Knogle (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Es gibt bei normalen S1366-boards nur den X58er Chipsatz. Fast jedes board schafft etwa ~200-220MHz BCLK, aber bei manchen Baureihen ist das sicherer und einfacher als bei anderen.
> Gut und relativ günstig sind z.B. die diversen Asus P6T oder das Gigabyte UD3.
> 
> EDIT: Zu langsam^^


Oder die MSI X58 Pro-E


----------



## Haasinger (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die gibts massenweise in der bucht für 75€. aber ohne das E..... taugen die was?


----------



## Knogle (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Haasinger schrieb:


> Die gibts massenweise in der bucht für 75€. aber ohne das E..... taugen die was?



Das hier hab ich

Hatte davon schon 2

MSI X58 Pro MS-7522 LGA 1366 fÃ¼r i7 CPUs GBit LAN RAID 6x DDR3 Slots inkl Blende 0816909054484 | eBay

Ist ein Pro-E aber in der Beschriebung stehts halt ohne -E


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hui, gar nicht mal schlecht der preis


----------



## Knogle (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> hui, gar nicht mal schlecht der preis



Und 220MHz BCLK auch nicht  Ueber 220MHz kann ich nur noch QPI im Slow Mode betreiben aber dann gehts hoch bis 235MHz und mehr

Mein ASUS P6X58D-E hat nur 203 geschafft, dannach hat das BIOS immer nen Checksum Error ausgeworfen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

das hab ich bei 1156 auch n bissel als Grenze gemerkt,  hab bei 222 mhz BCLK mit dem 750 deutliche Probleme,  der x3440 geht aber noch mit 222. drüber hab ich mit dem xeon noch nicht getestet. muss mal den mugen statt der Sonic Tower montieren.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hai, 

wißt Ihr zufällig, wie die i5520 das mit dem Turbokram regeln? Bei vielen Benches bleiben die 3,6GHz auf allen Kernen stehen. Auch wenn alle 12 logischen voll ausgelastet sind. Liegts dann daran, daß ich sie unter 60°C halten kann, oder einfach, daß sie die TDP von 130W noch nicht erreicht haben. Mir ist das beim CPU-Z-bench (ist in der neuen Version) aufgefallen.

Bisher dachte ich, daß sei statisch 
28x133,34 bei 2C4T
27x133,34 bei 4C8T
26x133,34 bei 6C12T. Dem scheint aber nicht so.

Zudem verkaufe ich das Board und die Xeons mit RAM und Kühlern wieder. (HWLUXX)
Ich probiere als nächstes G34.

MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## Knogle (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hai,
> 
> wißt Ihr zufällig, wie die i5520 das mit dem Turbokram regeln? Bei vielen Benches bleiben die 3,6GHz auf allen Kernen stehen. Auch wenn alle 12 logischen voll ausgelastet sind. Liegts dann daran, daß ich sie unter 60°C halten kann, oder einfach, daß sie die TDP von 130W noch nicht erreicht haben. Mir ist das beim CPU-Z-bench (ist in der neuen Version) aufgefallen.
> 
> ...


Oehm oehm
Duerfte ich dir da ne andere Empfehlung geben via PN?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Klar! Bin dankbar für jeden Erfahrungsaustausch. 
MfG


----------



## mistatash (29. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Tagchen, bevor ihr euch aber nen Ast ab freut, über die billigen Msi Boards. Die meisten gehen nur bis 180 Blc! Ein Msi das über 200 geht, ist da schon sehr selten an zu treffen. Das ding hat nur 5 Phasen für den Strom und ist somit auch nur bedingt geeignet, wenn man Overcklocken möchte und sowas wie stabile Spannungen haben will.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich bin eh gut versorgt, aber der Preis ist schon ok für n 0815-OC

Wenn de mit nem 920er/x5650er bis bclk 180 gehst bist mit dem ersten Turbo-Multi auch scon bei 4 GHz
des langt doch schon


----------



## Klausn (29. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

180*23 mit Luft und ner GTX 980 reicht derzeit für jeglichen Gaming-Einsatz.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ok, aber kleinere cpus haben nur 21 max, oder gar 19.
das könnte schon ärgerlich sein., andererseits kann das Bord vielleicht auch 18V mhz,  ...

wer weiß das schon im voraus.


----------



## Knogle (29. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Komisch also mein 3 MSI Boards konnten alle 220 BCLk
Ich hole mir auch ein 4tes

Es waren MSI X58 Pro-E boards


----------



## rottwag (29. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

...wahrscheinlich ist es nur eine Frage der Spannung  .
Bin mal gespannt wie weit das MSI geht, dass ich bei nem Kumpel zusammen mit nem x5670 verbauen werde: Der hat nämlich auch Blut gefleckt, als er mein Setup gesehen hat  und will jetzt auch so n Ding


----------



## Knogle (29. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aber du musst aufpassen

Wenn du nix am CPU und IOH Clock Skew machst, ist bei etwa 200MHz BCLK schon Schluss mit dem MSI Board

Beide musst du anpassen

@Andere

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-cpu-aus-2008-eine-chance-gegen-aktuelle.html


----------



## DjangOC (29. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Apfeltasche  deine Rams sind hier 
Diese Zollspackaffen haben einfach 27 CHF raufgeklatscht wegen dem, das sie meine Hardware auch noch mit ihren Wixxgriffeln angefasst haben ;( Beamte halt...

So jetzt noch 10 Tage Arbeiten! dann kommen 2 X5680  hoffentlich finde ich noch weitere 6 Riegeln...


----------



## Apollon (29. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hat einer ne erklärung wieso unsere 
Sockel 1366 xeon systeme bei forumluxx oder computerbase so gemobt werden wenn sie sogar ne 980ti nicht limitieren?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

tja, weil die da de rmeinung sind, die sidn zu alt.


----------



## Knogle (29. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apollon schrieb:


> hat einer ne erklärung wieso unsere
> Sockel 1366 xeon systeme bei forumluxx oder computerbase so gemobt werden wenn sie sogar ne 980ti nicht limitieren?



Jop, merkste ja auch hier 
Aber schick mir mal die Links zu den Threads bei CB, dann hau ich einen raus


----------



## DjangOC (29. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

also ich hab uns ersrt gestern fürn Haushalt 2 T3500 Workstations von Dell zugelegt.

fein ...  sabber ...


----------



## DjangOC (29. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apollon schrieb:


> hat einer ne erklärung wieso unsere
> Sockel 1366 xeon systeme bei forumluxx oder computerbase so gemobt werden wenn sie sogar ne 980ti nicht limitieren?



Sind nur neidig, da sie 20 mal so giel Geld ausgeben müssen für die gleiche Leistung wie wir sie haben.


----------



## Aslinger (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Oder weil sie immer nur das neueste vom neusten haben wollen. Konsumgesellschaft eben.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sind nur sauer, weil sie damals nicht genauso fiffig waren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

wieso damals?
ich hab, als die x58 aktuell waren, n Pentium dc e5200 +p4 bord gekauft und erst vor etwa 1,5 Jahren gebraucht den Traum von 1366 wahr gemacht.
Seit dem bin ich "Angefixet"


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> wieso damals?
> ich hab, als die x58 aktuell waren, n Pentium dc e5200 +p4 bord gekauft und erst vor etwa 1,5 Jahren gebraucht den Traum von 1366 wahr gemacht.
> Seit dem bin ich "Angefixet"



Weil viele inkl. mir sich damals anno 2008/2009 für diese Plattform entschieden und damit wohl alles richtig gemacht hatten.
Diese waren daher fiffiger.  [emoji14]
(Schnell genug für Spiele damals und fix genug auch noch heute)

Nachträglich nu auf diese Plattform umzuswitchen war zeitweise teuer gewesen aufgrund Verfügbarkeit von Boards.
(Manche wie du haben Glück und haben dann noch ein Board für einen akzeptablen Preis bekommen)

Heißt wenn man nicht günstig an ein vernünftiges Board herankommt, kann man es eigentlich schon vergessen. Wenn man zumindest beim Punkt günstig bleiben möchte. ^^


----------



## Malc0m (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin in der Hinsicht auch froh das ich, damals als der i7 920 kurz vor der Ablösung durch den i7 930 war, zugeschlagen hab. Vor allem so Teuer war das in meiner Erinnerung gar nicht. Glaub Board mit Ram und CPU war ich auch um die 400€ und da ist man bei Aktuellen i7 Konfigurationen ja auch immer gewesen.
Nur beim Board hätte ich vll doch etwas höher zugreifen sollen, läuft alles aber frag mich immer ob das PT6 SE fürs OC so top ist ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nachträglich nu auf diese Plattform umzuswitschen war zeitweise teuer gewesen aufgrund Verfügbarkeit von Boards.
> (Manche wie du haben Glück und haben dann noch ein Board für einen akzeptablenken Preis bekommen)
> ...



Das ist Wahr, aber ich hab halt selten viuel bezahlt.
das GA X58 UD4p hat mich mit nem 920er und nem riegel ddr2 speicher  ca. 105€ gekostet, das ist anfang 2014 n schnapper gewesen.

das ud3r war unter 70€
das msi glaub unter 50€ (da muss ich derzeit passen, des hab ich nicht 100% im kopf)

CPUs waren nicht so teuer, der erste x5560 war mit 47€ noch recht teuer
der zweite mit 15€ schon fast nachgeworfen.

aber auch 1156 ist dahingehend nicht anders. eigerntlich immer noch fix genug, aber teilweise teuer bei den bords.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Für einen kurze Benchsession sind 1,5VCore sicher aufm W3680 in Ordnung, oder? Ist auch unter Wasser! Sonst geht's nie mit 5GHz
5,05GHz erreicht - das lade ich gleich in CPU-Z-Benchdings hoch. Ging über 9000 pts

Ist garnicht so müde der 1366er


----------



## rottwag (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ganz ehrlich: bevor man horrendes Geld für ein OC 1366 Board ausgibt, lieber ein MSI x58 pro-e für 75€ und dann halt nen x5670 für 100€.  Dann kommst auch bei 22x182 BLCK auf 4Ghz und alles tutti


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: bevor man horrendes Geld für ein OC 1366 Board ausgibt, lieber ein MSI x58 pro-e für 75€ und dann halt nen x5670 für 100€.  Dann kommst auch bei 22x182 BLCK auf 4Ghz und alles tutti



Oder 220MHz und nen E5620


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Für nen bench ok, aber danach würde ich wieder auf 1,4 runter gehen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

oh nee. ist schon passiert. 5,05GHz für einen kurzen CPU-Z-Bench. Jetzt hat er wieder 1,2V, Ruhe und 4GHz

Ich lade das gleich hoch ins Forum zu den CPU-Z-Benchmarks. Kann ja nicht sein, daß sich da nur neumodische Sockel tummeln... Wird auch eine nette Platzierung mit über 9000 pts


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kling gut
nur 1,5V fuer die 5GHz nicht schlecht, mein Xeon X5650 wollte da 1,65V
Find eecht genial, dass man die CPUs teilweise um 100% uebertaktet kriegt, wie z.B den E5620 auf 4,8GHz


----------



## kampfschaaaf (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...86-ranking-cpu-z-benchmark-rangliste-9129.jpg


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe ein Problem:

Bekome mit dem E5620 gerade keine vernuenftigen Cinebench Werte hin
Im Single-Channel bekomme ich maximal 620 Punkte bei 4,4GHz, und bei Tripple Channel bekomme ich beim gleichen Takt 550 Punkte  was kann ich tun?
DRAM Spannung ist 1,7V, Timings kriege ich nicht unter CL9 weil mein Kingston RAM alles nicht mag
Auch ueber 1320MHz komm ich nicht

Bitte um Rat


----------



## kampfschaaaf (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Tippe darauf, daß die Fehlerkorrektur des RAM bremst. Kann in Verbindung mit zu hoher NB-Taktung passieren.
1320MHz echte, oder DDR?


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Tippe darauf, daß die Fehlerkorrektur des RAM bremst. Kann in Verbindung mit zu hoher NB-Taktung passieren.
> 1320MHz echte, oder DDR?



1320MHz DDR
Habe aktuell kein ECC Ram drin
NB Takt liegt bei 2,6GHz

Btw. dein Ergebnis ist super


----------



## kampfschaaaf (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ECC Fehlerkorrektur meine ich ja auch nicht. Es gibt wohl hier auch einen Mistake-Counter, der, wenn er auslöst Datenpakete neu anfordert. Sowas bremst. Nur warum sind die Pakete mutmaßlich fehlerhaft? 

Danke für die Blumen. Hatte das Gefühl mit mehr Spannung wäre noch mehr Takt dringewesen... Aber ich will ihn ja nicht kaputtzerstören.


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> ECC Fehlerkorrektur meine ich ja auch nicht. Es gibt wohl hier auch einen Mistake-Counter, der, wenn er auslöst Datenpakete neu anfordert. Sowas bremst. Nur warum sind die Pakete mutmaßlich fehlerhaft?
> 
> Danke für die Blumen. Hatte das Gefühl mit mehr Spannung wäre noch mehr Takt dringewesen... Aber ich will ihn ja nicht kaputtzerstören.



Naja, 1,6V kannste auch fuer benchs geben, haben Apfel und ich auch gemacht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ich hab Heut auch a wenn rum gespielt,  wenn er bei cl9 zuckt,  gib ihm 10, das kann wieder steigen


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Also ich hab Heut auch a wenn rum gespielt,  wenn er bei cl9 zuckt,  gib ihm 10, das kann wieder steigen



Aber das verbessert wahrscheinlich nicht mein Cinebench Ergebnis


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

kann passieren, hatte mit 7 schon weniger als mit 8 bei bestimmten taktraten


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist jemand eigentlich auch auf CB registriert?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

jo, selber nick


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannste da eventuell vorbeischauen? 

Review Fast ein "i7 3770k" für 20?, alt gegen neu, Westmere CPU aus 2008 eine Chance - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## rottwag (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja nett, eigentlich ist es echt dämlich sich neue CPUs und Boards zu kaufen - solange es keine k-CPUs sind.

Alles was nicht k ist kriegt man leistungsmäßig etwa auch mit x58 + xeon hin.

Abgesehen davon, braucht man erstmal eine Gfx, die so schnell ist, dass die CPU der limitierende Faktor wird.

Hast du mal OC mit x5667, 77 oder 87 gemacht? Da müsste doch noch mehr gehen, oder?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gibt es überhaupt irgendwelche Vorteile wenn ich den UCLK höher als x 1,5 gegenüber den RAM Takt schalte?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ja, bei einigen Tests konnte ich damit Leistungssteigerungen bemerken ( allerdings gainstown,  also mehr als das doppelte!)


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Danke!
Dann muss ich das mal versuchen.
Bin eh am verzweifeln, weil mein board bei Vollbestückung und selbst bei 4 RAM Riegeln partout nur einen Teil erkennt.
Heißt geht der RAM Takt beim OC über 1300 MHZ hinaus war's das mit der Vollbestückung.
Erst wenn ich den BCLK runtersenke sind 1600 MHZ möglich. CPU Takt dann bloß nur noch bei ca. 3,2 Ghz.
Aber das ist doch nicht Sinn der Sache. O.o

DDR 3 Spannung auf 1,66 V und Erhöhung der QPI Spannung auf bis zu 1,35 V machte da keinen Unterschied. 

Hab mir jetzt 2x 8gb gekauft und die machen alleine zumindest über 1700 MHZ bei meinen OC Takt mit.
Ist zwar schade um die alten RAM Riegel aber das nervt einfach nur noch...


----------



## Aslinger (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Dann muss ich das mal versuchen.
> Bin eh am verzweifeln, weil mein board bei Vollbestückung und selbst bei 4 RAM Riegeln partout nur einen Teil erkennt.
> Heißt geht der RAM Takt beim OC über 1300 MHZ hinaus war's das mit der Vollbestückung.
> ...



Du weisst aber eh, dass du dann nur mehr noch Dual Channel hast? Ich hätte 3x 4GB gekauft, oder 3x 8GB wenn man 24GB braucht.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Du weisst aber eh, dass du dann nur mehr noch Dual Channel hast? Ich hätte 3x 4GB gekauft, oder 3x 8GB wenn man 24GB braucht.


Da kommt ja auch noch ein 3. 8gb Riegel dazu. 

Wollte nur vorab testen, ob da überhaupt noch etwas geht. 

Kam mir gestern eh wie der letzte Noob vor, als ich meine beiden neuen Riegel allein reinsteckte und mein Moni kein Bild erzeugte.
Bis ich nach langen rum probieren merkte, das zunächst bloß der RAM Channel der weiter von der CPU weg ist, erkannt wird.


----------



## Aslinger (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit 24GB könnte ich derzeit nix anfangen. Gibts überhaupt gute 3x 8GB Kits die auch gut auf dem X58 rennen? Auf geizhals finde ich halt nix. Nur 3x 4GB.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ach hab da mein Photoshop und After Effects. Das Krieg ich locker voll.  
Wie gesagt hab jetzt die stinknormalen Crucial Ballistix Sport, das Stück für 40 Euro gekauft. Bisher mit 2 Riegeln wunderbar.
Mal schauen wie es dann mit dem 3. wird.
Wollte ja auch bloß ganz normale RAM Takt Zyklen fahren und nicht bei etwa 1000 MHZ wie zuvor hängen bleiben. ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wobei mal mit dual channel auf 1600 schon nicht langsam ist, hab selbst ne zeit lang nur dual channel gefahren.


----------



## Aslinger (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hatte auch mal ne Woche nur Dual Channel, weil ein Riegel defekt war. Da hatte ich im Winrar Bench 500 kb/s weniger.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Lach, die Welt existiert ja aber noch.


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich wollte gerade sagen, wenn du nicht gewusst hättest, dass du nur DC fährst hättest du garantiert keinen Unterschied festgestellt.

@majinvegeta20: hast du denn schon mit drei Riegeln getestet? Habe jetzt in den deinen Texten nur von Vollbestückung, vier und zwei Riegeln gelesen (wobei nur letzteres richtig lief). Nicht, dass ein Channel ne Macke hat und/oder einer der Slots spinnt. Und ja, i.d.R. ist es nervenschonender ins Handbuch zu schauen, welche Slots zuerst befüllt werden sollen


----------



## kampfschaaaf (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Mit 24GB könnte ich derzeit nix anfangen. Gibts überhaupt gute 3x 8GB Kits die auch gut auf dem X58 rennen? Auf geizhals finde ich halt nix. Nur 3x 4GB.



Habe mir 3 Kits 
16GB Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 günstig kaufen
davon besorgt. Laufen super - auch als 1866

Die stecken auf meinem R3E


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade sagen, wenn du nicht gewusst hättest, dass du nur DC fährst hättest du garantiert keinen Unterschied festgestellt.
> 
> @majinvegeta20: hast du denn schon mit drei Riegeln getestet? Habe jetzt in den deinen Texten nur von Vollbestückung, vier und zwei Riegeln gelesen (wobei nur letzteres richtig lief). Nicht, dass ein Channel ne Macke hat und/oder einer der Slots spinnt. Und ja, i.d.R. ist es nervenschonender ins Handbuch zu schauen, welche Slots zuerst befüllt werden sollen



Mit 3 allein bisher noch nicht. 
Das Rumgestecke ging mir dann irgendwann auf den Zeiger. Hab da noch so ein uralt Gehäuse anno 2007 für damals 40 Euro. Da ist es mit dem Platz nicht so ganz optimal gelöst. 

Hoffe ja nicht das einer rum spinnt. Aber wie gesagt je nach Settings liefen am Ende gar ganze 4! von 6 RAM Bänke nicht. Oder nur eben insgesamt 4.
Bei normalen CPU Settings oder bei max 1100 Mhz wie gesagt kein Ding. Aber das möchte ich ja nicht. 

Ja Handbuch rein schnuppern täte mir mal ganz gut.  

Letzte Frage...
Was ist besser bei den RAM Settings:
1T oder 2T?
Und wie viel bringt das überhaupt etwas bzw mit welchen Einschränkungen hab ich zu rechnen? 
(z.B. weniger OC Fähigkeit?)


----------



## kampfschaaaf (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei 1T (1N) fühlt sich das System zackiger an; und das ist es auch. Sogar in Benches nachweisbar. 
2T oder gar 3T wäre bei Vollbestückung oder OC für Stabilität auszuwählen.

Mit 1T kannste 3 Riegel fahren. Das sollte immer gehen, außer bei extremem OC. Nicht viele Boards akzeptieren 1T bei Vollbestückung fehlerfrei.

Kommt auf die Riegel und das Board an - wie immer!
MfG


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe ich bisher auch immer so gehört. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, ich habe jetzt schon ein paar Boards gehabt mit Vollbestückung, da haben 1T nie Probleme gemacht. Also wie immer - wenn es damit stabil läuft, nimm es mit


----------



## kampfschaaaf (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

1T läuft auch bei Vollbestückung, wenn RAS und CAS höher eingestellt sind. Höhere Latenzen machen das Datensignal schärfer - es treten weniger Fehler auf. Niedrigere Latenzen lassen die Amplituden des Signals verschwimmen, so daß man sie mit 2T oder 3T wieder "schärfer" stellen kann, aber wieder Geschwindigkeit verliert.
MfG


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was heißt denn CAS und RAS höher eingestellt? Alles über 7?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Genau. Kommt auf den RAM an. Kannste in CPU-Z auslesen, wie die JEDEC oder XMP Timings, Spannungen oder Latenzen im SPD-ROM des RAM abgelegt sind. Das sind allesamt Sicherheitseinstellungen. Heißt: So laufen die mit Masse auf jedem Board. Wenn man nun im BIOS 1333MHz für das RAM einstellt, geht das Board hin und sucht sich diese Timings im SPD-ROM  unter JEDEC. Sollten im BIOS aber für den RAM-Typ andere Werte hinterlegt sein, nimmt das Board diese. Also nicht wundern. Hier und da kann das Board diesen SPD-ROM auch einfach nicht auslesen und geht selbst auf eine Sicherheitseinstellung.

Bei einigen Boards läuft sogar für DDR3 CL6 oder weniger. Allerdings mit vermindertem Takt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Achso, ja ok das wusste ich, dass zu bestimmten Frequenzen bestimmte Latenzen vom Board gewählt werden. Ich werde aber auch mal noch etwas Speichertuning betreiben wenn ich mal Lust habe, bei 48GB nervt das schon bissl - kennst du ja sicher


----------



## Knogle (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

gerade nen Xeon E5645 6 Kerner fuer 30 euro gebunkert


----------



## Timberwo1f (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Da hat der Schnäppchenjäger für alte Hardware wieder zugeschlagen.

Ist da der Versand auch schon dabei? Mit ebay im Ausland einkaufen ist meist aufgrund der Versandkosten und dem Zoll eher so eine Sache.


----------



## Knogle (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja Versand ist dabei

Das Ding ist, ich kaufe halt ALLES aus dem Ausland 

Ich kann das Angebot ja mal posten, der hat noch ein paar


----------



## Joker_54 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wo liegt der Unterschied zw. den X56XX und dem E56XX?


----------



## Timberwo1f (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mich geht auf ebay immer an, dass man dort mit dem Zoll bevormundet wird und man es im Vorhinein alles über ebay geht.


----------



## Knogle (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Wo liegt der Unterschied zw. den X56XX und dem E56XX?


Takt
Die E Modelle sind niedrig getaktet, zwischen 1,8GHz und 2,4GHz

Aber da meine MSI Boards 235MHz BCLK schaffen ist mir das wurscht
Also bisher musste ich maximal 6 oder 7 mal beim Zollamt antanzen, ging also noch


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die E sind teilweise auch nur 4 Kerner, die x 5600 glaub alles 6er?


----------



## DjangOC (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ne, sind ned alles & Kerner, gibt sogar auch nur 2 Kerner mit X56xx. Aber so X5677 und so sollten 4 Kerner sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ok,  da gibts ja nummern die kenn ich wohl noch nicht mal.


----------



## DjangOC (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo, also Mooses83 hat(te) mal im HWBot 2 Xeon mit 2 Kernen aber 4 GHz Takt auf 1366 Sockel angeboten/ oder gekauft.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

aha, interessant, wobei dual core xeon kenn ich, aber das waren glaub w3505


----------



## Knogle (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Xeon X5698 hat 2 kerne und 4.4ghz basistakt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

basis? 

Turbo dann 4 Bins?

EDIT:
Ts, sind ja nur ne inoffizielle Kleinserie. Die CPU kennt nicht mal das ARK.


----------



## Knogle (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Fur dennSockel gibts mehr CPUS als fur jeden anderen


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja weil es so mit der erste Sockel war für Server und Desktop, so etwas gab es ja vorher kaum.

Die E-Serie hat bei den XEONs auch immer nen niedrigeren QPI Link und abgespeckten (oder gar keinen) Turbo, damit einhergehend i.d.R. ne niedrigere TDP - nur so als Randbemerkung


----------



## DjangOC (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> basis?
> 
> Turbo dann 4 Bins?
> 
> ...



Jo, weiss ich, sind beschnittene X5690er mit ner Stange Dynamit im AA.

Wenn ihr euch Xeons zulegt, dann entweder W56xx oder X56xx ich würde aber keine Vierkerner und dann noch mit niedrigerem QPI nehmen. Ich mein Für das Geld einer neuen I7 4790k bekommste 3 Xeon X5690 mit Garantie aus den Staaten.

@Knogle, aber gesponnen teuer.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der QPI is ja noch egal, den stwllst hoch ubd gut, aber die Kerne...

Ich kauf noch 4er, weil ich Fun dran hab, aber von dee Leistung her wollte ich Anfang 2016 auf die 6-Ender umsteigen


----------



## Malc0m (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Blöde Frage..  Hab heut mal meine Board bissel "optimiert" und der Northbridge ne aktive Kühlung verpasst.
Danach dacht ich mir wenn ich schonmal im Bios bin, kannste mal wieder bissel Optimieren das dein HT wieder klappt.
gesagt getan, läuft soweit auch alles, selbst mit aktivierten C-States muckt der im moment nicht rum.

Aber nun bei den Stresstest fällt mir auf, das der Trotz 100% auslastung, oft den Multi wechselt von 22 auf 21 usw.. Was kann das sein? Hab ich irgend ne einstellung reingehaun die eine Bremse reinhaut Oo
Temperaturen usw.. sind mehr als im Grünen Bereich muss also wenn nur nen Power Limit sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das hab ich bri 1156 auch beobavhtet. Scheint in bestimmten tests so zu sein.


----------



## Malc0m (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Irgendwie komisch, aber ist mir ohne HT garnicht aufgefallen.
Aber hab Multi ja auf Auto, und grad gemerkt das er auch den 23Multi bei Single Core Nutzung Benutzt.

Mhn  egal muss ich am BLC mal noch bissel schrauben, ob ich den über die 181 bekomm ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit HT ereichst du das powerlimit eher, aber ich hatte das auch erst bei 256k in place large fft.


----------



## Malc0m (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So hab ich mir das auch erklärt, nur echt komisch wie der CPU hin und her Taktet wenn man IntelBurntest mit 12Thread laufen hat, alles dabei von 21,22 und 23 Multi aufm Kern


----------



## Knogle (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Malc0m schrieb:


> So hab ich mir das auch erklärt, nur echt komisch wie der CPU hin und her Taktet wenn man IntelBurntest mit 12Thread laufen hat, alles dabei von 21,22 und 23 Multi aufm Kern



Hab ich komischerweise auch mit meinem Heizwell


----------



## Malc0m (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was für Temperaturen haben eure X58 Chipsätze?


----------



## Knogle (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Malc0m schrieb:


> Was für Temperaturen haben eure X58 Chipsätze?



31 Grad


----------



## Malc0m (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

unter Last bitte und mit geschlossenem Gehäuse und ohne Waku


----------



## Knogle (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Malc0m schrieb:


> unter Last bitte und mit geschlossenem Gehäuse und ohne Waku



Habe kein geschlossenes Gehaeuse, nur das Ding was du auf meinen Bildern in meinem Artikel siehst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Malc0m schrieb:


> unter Last bitte und mit geschlossenem Gehäuse und ohne Waku


Bei mir nicht messbar, da entweder unter Wasser im Gehäuse oder draußen auf dem Benchtable im nebenluftstrom des 140er Lüfters. Dazu kommt, dass die Kühlung der Bords und der Revisionsstand des Chipsatz und anderes zu viel Einfluss nehmen.


----------



## drebbin (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

MB: ASUS P6T SE
CPU: i7-920 @ 3,6GHz mit 1,23V
Prime95 - 27.9 In-Place large

Laut HWMonitor 44°C

Ich habe bei meinem Chipsatz allerdings das vorhandene Pad gegen Gelid GC Extreme ausgetauscht


----------



## Malc0m (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



drebbin schrieb:


> MB: ASUS P6T SE
> CPU: i7-920 @ 3,6GHz mit 1,23V
> Prime95 - 27.9 In-Place large
> 
> ...



Danke hab ja das gleiche Board, hab heute auf die North 2 kleine 40x40 Lüfter geschraubt die grad mit 1500upm drehen. 
Komm grad bei 2h Citys Skylines auf konstante 55°  Chip und 45° CPU

Dachte irgendwie der Chip könnte kühler sein ^^

Und wars viel Arbeit das abmontieren und so?
Hatte auch heut beim Lüfter drauf schrauben schon gedacht "mh nach den Jahren könnt man auch mal die Wärmepaste da drunter erneuern" ^^ , aber keine Lust wieder Mainboard auszubaun. Hat mir beim X5650 Wechsel und NH15 umbau schon gereicht ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

55 ist doch voll grün,  selbst 65 waren voll ok.


----------



## drebbin (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Arbeit war es nicht wirklich, weil das ein altes system von nem Freund ist was ich wieder aufbereite und dann bald verkaufen möchte. Es war aber so verstaubt/verklebt das ich es auseinander genommen habe und dann lag es ja schon da^^
Bei den VRMs waren es längliche pads, das war einfach,pad weg und kleine Punkte auf die VRMs. Beim Chipsatz hingegen war es irgendwas komisches was schon fast in den chip eingefressen war, dort musste ich vorsichtig aber doch mit Druck nachhelfen, genommen hatte ich dann dazu eine kleine plaste Spachtel von der Wlp.

Wenn ich das vergleiche hat sich die Mühe ja scheinbar gelohnt


----------



## Knogle (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab nen 80er Luefter draufkleben, seitdem auch alles prima, sollte hat wirklich aktiv gekuehlt werden das Ding, obwohl die halt trotz 130nm extrem robust ist die NB
Mir ist noch nicht bekannt, das einem die NB abgeraucht ist


----------



## Malc0m (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habs auch nur gemacht um das MB etwas zu schohnen, denke mal je Kühler desto besser, vorallem da es nun auch schon gute 7 Jahre  läuft und das mehrere Stunden am Tag ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

wenns danach geht must alles unter wasser setzen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hatte ich, bis auf den RAM 
Aber eher aus optischen Gründen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joker_54 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

SB: 57°, NB: 55°

Im Idle 

Das System läuft so schon länger, da passiert nix. Dazu sind da auch die Halbleiter zu groß


----------



## Timberwo1f (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@Knogle

Die NB wird in 65nm gefertigt und nicht in 130nm. Bitte nicht immer die Hard Facts verdrehen, denn die Leute glauben das letztendlich auch noch 

Intel® X58 Express Chipset (Intel® X58 Express I/O Hub) Specifications

Aber es stimmt schon, dass das noch wirklich keine kritischen Temperaturen für die NB sind. Immerhin hat Intel die TCase mit 100°C angeben.


----------



## Knogle (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann ist der ICH10R in 130nm


----------



## Malc0m (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> SB: 57°, NB: 55°
> 
> Im Idle
> 
> Das System läuft so schon länger, da passiert nix. Dazu sind da auch die Halbleiter zu groß



Idle hat meine NB ca 35- 40° nun, SB hat bei mir keinen Aktiv kühler drauf und keinen Sensor irgendwie aber da ist ja eh nicht wirklich viel Drin bzw nix drin was bei mir zusätzlich belastet wird ^^


----------



## Aslinger (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein Northbridge kommt auf 40-50° je nach Raumtemp die zw. 21 und 28° im Sommer schwankt. Aber mein Ud5 hat eh eine grosszügige Kühlung per Heatpipe. 

Ein kleiner Lüfter sitzt nicht drauf, aber dafür bläst der Seitenlüfter vom Gehäuse schön drauf und hält das MB kühl. Obwohl die Gehäuselüfter alle auf 5V laufen hatte ich selbst bei 29° Raumtemp unter Last nie Probleme und der Rechner war immer rockstable.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab auf mein UD3r die Heatpipekühlung vom UD7 Rev. 1 Gebastelt und das ganze per originalem WaKü-Adapte rmit eingebunden. Das macht selbst bei 40° keine Probleme, wobei ich die wohl eh nicht erreichen werde, wenn der an ist, denn bei dem Wetter geh ich lieber n Eis essen als am PC sitzen


----------



## Knogle (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit Clock Skews ueber 1000ps gemacht?

Ich kriege bei 220MHz maximal 700ps hin, bei 133MHz dagegen nur 200ps


----------



## rottwag (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was bewirkt denn clock skew überhaupt? Ist das evtl. Eine Möglichkeit vcore im Gegenzug zu senken? Oder brauch ich das nur, um sehr hohen Blck stabil zu bekommen? Kann man was kaputt machen?


----------



## Fatal Justice (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Malc0m schrieb:


> Was für Temperaturen haben eure X58 Chipsätze?



Idle 62 Grad, 
Load dann unter 70 Grad im Hochsommer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ui, da steckt Geld drin


----------



## Fatal Justice (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ui, da steckt Geld drin



Ach, es hält sich in Grenzen...

CPU/ Kühler/RAM/NT/SSD sind ggü. dem Ursprungszustand bereits erneuert worden. Das teuerste davon waren die SSD
GPU´s stehen an, mangels geeigneter Angebote, warte ich schon geraume Zeit.
i7 920 und MB haben mal 500Euro gekostet (mitte 2009)
Die GPU´s gab es für 417Euro (alle drei)
Gehäuse ist natürlich viel Handarbeit und Modifikationen bereits geplant.
LGA2011.R3 kommt (leider) deutlich teurer...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was sind denn die drei? 480? 570? 670?


----------



## Fatal Justice (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Noch älter...GTX260. Steht aber auch in der Signatur...


----------



## Joker_54 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Was sind denn die drei? 480? 570? 670?


Hier stand Müll


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Habe kein geschlossenes Gehaeuse, nur das Ding was du auf meinen Bildern in meinem Artikel siehst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Board auf AntiStatik-Folie und dann noch im Betrieb... Dir is schon klar dass die Folie leitend ist?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vielleicht ist das der Trick zu so hohen Taktraten? 



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Noch älter...GTX260. Steht aber auch in der Signatur...




Oha, das ist natürlich dann nicht wirklich teuer, aber von wirklich Schnell auch weit entfernt 
Da macht ne einzelne GTX750 ja mehr Dampf 
Und die kann man mit Glück sogar fü den Restwert der 3 260er bekommen


----------



## Aslinger (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Board auf AntiStatik-Folie und dann noch im Betrieb... Dir is schon klar dass die Folie leitend ist?



Dies hat hier schon mal jemand gesagt, aber knogle hat es wohl ignoriert. Ich würde die auch entfernen. Sowas sollte man als Hardwareguru eigentlich wissen. 

Hier meine Temps:


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hehe, ich wollt emir noch mal n paar alte PC-Gehäuse orgen, zwecks Heraustrennen vom Mainbordtray, oder noch besser alte Gehäus emit MB-Schlitten wie es zu P2-Zeiten modenr war. 
Das ist für solche aufbauten immer ganz nice.


----------



## bingo88 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Dies hat hier schon mal jemand gesagt, aber knogle hat es wohl ignoriert. Ich würde die auch entfernen. Sowas sollte man als Hardwareguru eigentlich wissen.


Ich wusste das erst, als ich mir mal so ein Board gegrillt habe. Das ist die beste Art zu Lernen


----------



## Knogle (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> Was bewirkt denn clock skew überhaupt? Ist das evtl. Eine Möglichkeit vcore im Gegenzug zu senken? Oder brauch ich das nur, um sehr hohen Blck stabil zu bekommen? Kann man was kaputt machen?


Uii.. das ist ne gute Frage
Ueber den Clock Skew findet man kaum was, auch nix ueber die CPU Differential Amplituden

Aber ich habe ihn bisher nur genutzt um einen BCLK ueber 200MHz auf dem MSI Board zu realisieren, sonst ist da bei 200MHz Schicht, aber mit angepassten CPU Clock Skew konnte ich bisher bis zu 235MHz hinkriegen

Waere mal interessant ob das Auswirkungen auf VCore, PLL und co hat


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei Sockel 775 konnte man mit den Clock Skews, wenn man es geschickt hinbekommen hat, die benötigte VCore senken. Was die in aktuellen Generationen noch alles verbessern/-schlechtern können weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Knogle (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Bei Sockel 775 konnte man mit den Clock Skews, wenn man es geschickt hinbekommen hat, die benötigte VCore senken. Was die in aktuellen Generationen noch alles verbessern/-schlechtern können weiß ich aber nicht.



Dann muessen wir wohl ausprobieren


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hatte ich weiter vorne schon mal geschrieben: Skew sind Miniverzögerungen um Signallaufzeit zu synchronisieren. Wenn das Board nicht wegen einem Designfehler grundsätzlich eine Richtung braucht sind die eigentlich rein von der individuellen Hardware abhängig.


----------



## Malc0m (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also da bin ich ja mal echt zufrieden mit meinem Temps.
Trotz "nur" Luft und geschlossenem Gehäuse hab ich Idle werte von

CPU: 31° und NB 38°

Der NH-D15 ist einfach krank... Silent Einstellung mit grad mal 400upmin

Gehäuse Basteln.. joa kann ich auch nen lied von singen, die 2 Lüfter in der Decke hab ich auch nachgerüstet ^^


----------



## Knogle (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Hatte ich weiter vorne schon mal geschrieben: Skew sind Miniverzögerungen um Signallaufzeit zu synchronisieren. Wenn das Board nicht wegen einem Designfehler grundsätzlich eine Richtung braucht sind die eigentlich rein von der individuellen Hardware abhängig.



Und was bringt dann das anpassen der CPU differential Amplitude?


----------



## rottwag (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei läuft gerade die win10 Installation... Ansonsten hätte ich mal einen vorsichtigen Versuch gestartet.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Und was bringt dann das anpassen der CPU differential Amplitude?


Tech ARP - CPU Differential Amplitude
Das ist ein Overvolting des Taktsignals. Also höher=besser solang es nicht raucht.


----------



## mistatash (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo, auf wieviel kann man den Speicher beim x5650 laufen lassen bei einem 24/7 setting? Mfg


----------



## Joker_54 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mehr als 1600 ist eigentlich nicht nötig, ab 1600 würde ich versuchen die Timings anzuziehen


----------



## Knogle (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Betreibe den Xeon jetzt auf Win XP
Man man man das laeuft alles sooo genial.. kann man kaum beschreiben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

das lohnt doch gar nicht, da musst du ja 3x 1gb module nehmen um nicht massenhaft RAM ungenutzt zu lassen 

Außerdem weiß WinXP doch gar nichjt, was es mit so viel Leistung soll


----------



## rottwag (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Seit gestern abend habe ich Windows 10 drauf und es läuft super! War echt easy das upgrade und hat bis dato nichts aus gebremst.

Übrigens sagt mir cpu-z, dass man Speicher mit 7-8-8-23-T1 läuft, obwohl er laut BIOS auf 8-8-8-23-T1 eingestellt ist?! Ist das quasi eine Messungenauigkeiten? Oder macht das Board sich selbstständig?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hm,  Win 10 muss ich mal testen. Kann ich das einfach wie 7 zum testen installen ohne key?


----------



## Knogle (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hm,  Win 10 muss ich mal testen. Kann ich das einfach wie 7 zum testen installen ohne key?



Leider nicht mehr
Dann brauchste nen generischen Key


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> Seit gestern abend habe ich Windows 10 drauf und es läuft super! War echt easy das upgrade und hat bis dato nichts aus gebremst.
> 
> Übrigens sagt mir cpu-z, dass man Speicher mit 7-8-8-23-T1 läuft, obwohl er laut BIOS auf 8-8-8-23-T1 eingestellt ist?! Ist das quasi eine Messungenauigkeiten? Oder macht das Board sich selbstständig?



Scheint ein bug unter Win10 zu sein, hatte ich auch mehrfach und mit völlig unrealistischen settings (glaube kaum, dass 2100CL5-9-9 bei 1,6V lief).



> Hallo, auf wieviel kann man den Speicher beim x5650 laufen lassen bei einem 24/7 setting? Mfg


Kommt sehr auf deinen Speicher an. Beispielsweise PSC läuft gerne mit etwas höheren Latenzen und um 2000MHz, während man viele Elpida und Micron eher bei 1600 und scharfen Latenzen hält.
Einfach mal ausprobieren (z.B. mit SuperPi 32m) was bei dir möglich und am schnellsten ist.

Irgendwo zwischen 2000 bis 2200MHz ist im Alltag in jedem Fall Schluss, weil dann der IMC aussteigt.


----------



## Knogle (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Scheint ein bug unter Win10 zu sein, hatte ich auch mehrfach und mit völlig unrealistischen settings (glaube kaum, dass 2100CL5-9-9 bei 1,6V lief).
> 
> 
> Kommt sehr auf deinen Speicher an. Beispielsweise PSC läuft gerne mit etwas höheren Latenzen und um 2000MHz, während man viele Elpida und Micron eher bei 1600 und scharfen Latenzen hält.
> ...


Also mein Kingston steigt bei jeder Erhoehung aus 

Mein mazedonischer Kumpel hat Silicon Powers RAM, der geht auch nicht ueber 1200MHz 

Hatte jetzt mal solchen Supertalent RAM, Der ging erstaunlicherweise bis 1720MHz 

Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Guten ram kaufen?


----------



## Knogle (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Guten ram kaufen?



Und welchen ? 
Kann ich vll. etwas mit diesen Settings reissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

auf jeden fall mehr als 4€ pro riegel 

Vielelicht hiervon was?
Speicher mit Standard: DDR3, Bauform: DIMM, Typ: unbuffered (UDIMM), Kitgröße: ab 4GB, Einzelmodulgröße: 4GB, Speichertakt ab 2666MHz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Knogle (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> auf jeden fall mehr als 4€ pro riegel
> 
> Vielelicht hiervon was?
> Speicher mit Standard: DDR3, Bauform: DIMM, Typ: unbuffered (UDIMM), KitgrÃ¶ÃŸe: ab 4GB, EinzelmodulgrÃ¶ÃŸe: 4GB, Speichertakt ab 2666MHz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Sind die besser als meine Kingston Hyper X?


----------



## DjangOC (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Leider nicht mehr
> Dann brauchste nen generischen Key



Verwende doch einfach nen Linux Stixk und für W10 als VM aus. Macht ein Kumpel als der Informatikklasse auch so.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Sind die besser als meine Kingston Hyper X?



Nicht viel, da die neuen Kits allesamt auf Sockel 1366 bescheiden laufen 

Die besten für Westmere sind alte Elpida Hyper oder BBSE. Schau mal nach Corsair Version 2.xx, 2000C8-8-8er Kingston HyperX mit den langen heatspreadern, Gskill Perfect Storm, OCZ Blade, Patriot Viper 2000C8, Mushkin 1600C7 etc. 
Hier gibts auch ne nette Liste: klick.

Alles mit Powerchip/PSC oder Elpida BBSE sollte ~2000CL8-10-8 mitmachen, alles mit BASE-Hyper noch mehr. Elpida BASE ohne "Hyper" sind ebenfalls in Ordnung, aber mehr als 1700Cl7 sollte man da nicht erwarten.
Micron D9 sind auch okay. Schaffen etwa das gleiche wie die BASE, aber brauchen dafür wesentlich mehr Spannung, evtl zu viel ür den Alltag.

Alle anderen ICs kannst du auf 1366 vergessen. Alles von Samsung, Hynix, Nanya, Quimonda,etc läuft dort eher schlecht als recht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Samsung läuft bei mir recht gut, weiß nicht was du hast.

Sicher für max OCC ist mein Speicher nix, aber der ist ja auch nicht als solcher spezifiziert.


----------



## DjangOC (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mach Extremes sind auch fein.
Hab welche von Websmile, laufen standart 1600c8 können @air aber auch 2400c7 - sind PSCs


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Samsung läuft bei mir recht gut, weiß nicht was du hast.
> 
> Sicher für max OCC ist mein Speicher nix, aber der ist ja auch nicht als solcher spezifiziert.



So, wie viel schaffen sie denn? 

 Wieso sollte man mehr Geld für Samsungs ausgeben, die auf 1366 schlechter als billigere RAMs laufen? In deiner verlinkten Liste mindestens 80€ für ein Kit und dann noch nicht mal triple channel...ist doch Unsinn für 1366-user, dafür kriegt man mit etwas suchen sogar Hypers, die mit Abstand besser laufen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich meinte das eher allgemein.

Mein pc3 8500e bringt es immerhin auf 735/1470mhz. Finde ich für 533/1066 spezifizierten Speicher mit ecc eigentlich ganz nett. Dafür muss ich noch nicht mal wirklich miese Timings nehmen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das ist aber im direkten Vergleich schon außerordentlich mies. Ich hatte sogar nur ein einziges Kit in meinem Besitz, das nur 1400MHz schaffte, und das war für 1066 spezifiziert.

Nur mal ein paar Kits (weit unter den Preisen für Samsungs), die schon auf stock mehr schaffen: Das hier sind PSC, schafft also mindestens 2000CL8-9-8 oder 1800CL7-9-7 und kostet 35€.
Hier ein Kit mit Micron D9JNL für ebenfalls 35€, schaffen mindestens 1600CL7-7-7 und mit etwas Glück auch 1866CL7-7-7.
Hier verkauft jemand gute PSC für 45 Pfund, schaffen mindestens 2000 mit schärferen Latenzen oder höheren Takt.
Websmile verkauft alle paar Tage gute Kits, hier mal wieder ein gutes PSC-Kit, das die üblichen Taktraten mitmacht, für 50€.

Es ist einfach unsinnig weit mehr Geld für weit schlechtere Riegel auszugeben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

dir ist das E aufgefallen? die 3 x 4 4gb im x5560 aus der sig haben gar ein R.


----------



## Knogle (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich schau mich mal nach RAM um
Ist echt doof wenn man jetzt mit dem OC durch den RAM limitiert wird 

Ab 235MHz BCLK bekomm ich nen Bluescreen mit der Aufschrift MEMORY_MANAGEMENT oder manchmal PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA


----------



## Klausn (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hatte bei mir das Phänomen, dass wenn der RAM-Takt zu NIEDRIG war, dass ich bluescreen hatte. o.O


----------



## Knogle (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Klausn schrieb:


> hatte bei mir das Phänomen, dass wenn der RAM-Takt zu NIEDRIG war, dass ich bluescreen hatte. o.O



Also ich kann bis 200MHz runter, und er crasht nicht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sinn?


----------



## Knogle (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn ihr die Wahl habt zwischen
Kingston 2GB 1600MHz DDR3 Non-ECC CL9 DIMM

und

Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz

Welchen wuerdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## Klausn (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hehe, auf welchen Seiten kaufst denn du da ein?  ich würd Corsair nehmen, rein Design-mäßig


----------



## mistatash (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Alles klar, dann lasse ich die bei 1900 weiter dümpeln. Und über Kompatibilität kann ich mich zum Glück nicht beschweren. Bei mir laufen 2x8GB GSkill Ares und 1x 4GB Hyper Fury und die machen gemischt die 1900mhz bis jetzt problemlos. Wunder mich eigentlich, weil die Hypers SS sind . Habe mich aber auch nicht schlau gemacht welche Chips darunter sind.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> dir ist das E aufgefallen? die 3 x 4 4gb im x5560 aus der sig haben gar ein R.



Jo, ich wollte es mir sparen noch darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Riegel durch das ECC sogar noch langsamer sind. Mein Post schien mir böse genug 

@Knogle: Wenn die Bilder stimmen wird der single sided sein, und der Corsair läuft schon bei 1600 mit CL11-11-11  Denke nicht, dass das viel schneller sein wird als deine alten. "You get what you pay for" stimmt manchmal doch, in diesem Fall eben ein paar Rubel.


----------



## Knogle (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Jo, ich wollte es mir sparen noch darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Riegel durch das ECC sogar noch langsamer sind. Mein Post schien mir böse genug
> 
> @Knogle: Wenn die Bilder stimmen wird der single sided sein, und der Corsair läuft schon bei 1600 mit CL11-11-11  Denke nicht, dass das viel schneller sein wird als deine alten. "You get what you pay for" stimmt manchmal doch, in diesem Fall eben ein paar Rubel.


Also ist der Kingston besser?  Das ist fuer meinen mazedonischen Kumpel, er hat nur die Wahl zwischen den beiden


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Jo, ich wollte es mir sparen noch darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Riegel durch das ECC sogar noch langsamer sind. Mein Post schien mir böse genug
> 
> @Knogle: Wenn die Bilder stimmen wird der single sided sein, und der Corsair läuft schon bei 1600 mit CL11-11-11  Denke nicht, dass das viel schneller sein wird als deine alten. "You get what you pay for" stimmt manchmal doch, in diesem Fall eben ein paar Rubel.



Mir ging es bei Kauf ja nicht um Geschwindigleit, sondern um Masse.
Ich hab für die Riegel ja qiuasi kaum was bezahlt 

Meine OCZ sidn deutlich interessanter, die machen trotz genannter cl9 bei 1333 auch cl7 und können die bis weit über 1400 halten.
mit mehr als 1520 hab ich se aber noch nicht stabil gebracht, auch nicht mit 9-9-.9-24 oder mehr. Ob hier aber mein System das problem ist, ode rder ram weiß ich noch nicht, dazu hatte ich bishe rnicht genug zeit zum spielen 

Die 1333er reg-ECC sidn dafür sogar DDR3L udn könnten theoretishc sogar in skylake laufen, aber ich bezweifel mal, das skylake den reg-speicher frisst.
der läuft ja nicht mal auf dem msi x58 planinum (sli)


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Um mich mal der Sprache von Bündnis 90 zu bedienen: Einzelfall  
Ist ja schön wenn du billige Masse wolltest und damit zufrieden bist, aber hier ging es doch um Geschwindigkeit, oder nicht?

Wenn sich jemand  besseren RAM für 1366 kaufen will, dann ist es unsinnig ihm  ne Liste zu teuren Samsungs zu schicken obwohl es günstigere und  schnellere Alternativen gibt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das war doch nicht ganz ernst gemeint, und war ne Anspielung auf Knogles alte Aussage, dass er keinen RAM für mehr als 3,50€ pro Riegel kauft


----------



## Knogle (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das war doch nicht ganz ernst gemeint, und war ne Anspielung auf Knogles alte Aussage, dass er keinen RAM für mehr als 3,50€ pro Riegel kauft



Tuh ich eigentlich auch nicht, aber das MSI Ding kann kein ECC  sonst haett auch ich da wieder die Microns genommen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

jo, des kenn ich
8500e geht, aber 10600r geht nicht. des is ärgerlich.
aber des ist bei 1156 ähnlich, mein asus p7f-m udn das intel s3420gp nehmen natürlich auch 10600r und auch 8500e, aber die beiden ga p55-ud3 weigern sich sogar schon beim 8500e 
schade eigentlich, von dem 8500e hab ich genau 4 riegel, das wären genau die riegel die auf die beiden  P55 passen, das p7f-m hat nen 10600r riegel drin, das ist auch passend


----------



## Knogle (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also welcher der beiden geposteten RAMs ist besser?  Der soll einfach nur mehr als 1200MHz mitmachen  sein Silicon Powers RAM kackt da schon ab, trotz 1,7V DRAM Spannung und CL-21 Timing


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Von den geposteten ist der Kingston besser, wenn ihm 3x2GB ausreichen.


----------



## Knogle (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist bei den neuen Sockeln eigentlich Frequenz wichtiger als Latenz?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ja. wobei Latenz natürlich wichtig ist, aber bei 3000 mhz sind 9 takte Latenz so viel wie 3 takte bei 1000mhz. 
irgendwo bricht sich dass dann


----------



## Knogle (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ja. wobei Latenz natürlich wichtig ist, aber bei 3000 mhz sind 9 takte Latenz so viel wie 3 takte bei 1000mhz.
> irgendwo bricht sich dass dann



Ok  weil ich habe jetzt fuer mein Hassi 1900er RAM geholt mit CL-13
Immerhin braucht der nur 1,5V


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So hoch müssen die Latenzen dann auch wieder nicht sein  Aber Haswell ist sehr gut für Speicher-OC geeignet. Ist nicht ungewöhnlich, dass ein Kit unter Haswell 2600+ schafft, das unter 1366 nur ~2000 mitgemacht hat.

EDIT: Natürlich meist mit höherer Spannung als alltagstauglich, aber immerhin besteht überhaupt die Möglichkeit.


----------



## Malc0m (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wobei ich sagen muss das die Xeons beim 1366 Sockel, auch besser mit Speicher klar kommen als die i7 , hatte mit meinem 920 Probleme den Speicher auch die aktuelle MHZ Zahl zu bekommen.
Jetzt läufts ohne große Probleme und Murren, mit moderaten Spannungen sogar.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

liegt auch daran, daß Westmere nur noch 1,5 x Ram takt im Uncore brauchen. Versuch mal nen 45nm CPU mit mehr als 4000mhz uncore zu fahren, das ist mit erheblich Aufwand in Spannung und mehr verbunden.


----------



## Aslinger (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin schon gespannt wie das neue Star Wars laufen wird. 16 GB RAM werden empfohlen, aber ich denke, dass auch 12 GB locker reichen werden. 33 Win Prozesse sind auch nur aktiv. Also nach Win 8.1 Booten nur 1GB RAM belegt.

Für 3,4GHz Uncore und 1600 MHZ RAM Takt brauche ich 1,23V VTT Spannung. Bei 1,21V und weniger gibts z.B. unter LinX nach einer gewissen Zeit immer einen Reboot.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es würde mich sehr wundern, wenn 12GB nicht reichen würden. Mit 8GB läuft es schließlich auch noch gut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

wenn nicht, müssen halt 3 x 8gb rein


----------



## Aslinger (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Laut dem pcgh Test hier, sind die Frametimes unter 16 GB besser als unter 8.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> wenn nicht, müssen halt 3 x 8gb rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich will aber keine Krüppel erwischen die kacke auf x58 laufen, weil die nur für Z97 oder X79 getestet wurden. Getestete 3x 8GB Triple Channel Kits für X58 finde ich nirgends. Triple Channel hätte ich ja noch, wenn ich in den 1. RAM Slot einen 4GB Riegel rein gebe, aber der CPU Lüfter blockiert den. 

Viell. läufts ja wirklich gut, weil die Titan X hat immerhin 12GB und empfohlen fürs Spiel wird ja der Speicherkrüppel GTX 970.


----------



## Knogle (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe hute erfahrugen mit 8GB modulen gehabt


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Meine 3 Riegel laufen mit ca. 1800 Mhz und CL 10 stabil.

QPI bei 1,23 V und DDR 3 Spannung bei 1,5 V belassen. 

Uncore allerdings bloß bei ca. 2700 Mhz.


----------



## Aslinger (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Meine 3 Riegel laufen mit ca. 1800 Mhz und CL 10 stabil.
> 
> QPI bei 1,23 V und DDR 3 Spannung bei 1,5 V belassen.
> 
> Uncore allerdings bloß bei ca. 2700 Mhz.



Die QPI Spannung wirst erhöhen müssen, wenn du den Uncore rauf taktest. Weniger als 1,23V gehen nicht. 2700 ist ja nicht viel und müssten auch mit unter 1,20V stabil laufen. 

Edit: OK 8GB Module, dann passt das schon.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Die QPI Spannung wirst erhöhen müssen, wenn du den Uncore rauf taktest. Weniger als 1,23V gehen nicht. 2700 ist ja nicht viel und müssten auch mit unter 1,20V stabil laufen.


Jop. Hatte ich auch ausgetestet, aber bei mir habe ich kaum Mehrleistung gegenüber des höheren Verbrauchs feststellen können.
Daher hab ich es so dann belassen. 

Ja 1,2 V ging auch allerdings mucken dann ein paar speicherlastige Spiele etwas rum und beim etwa 10. Mal starten wird nur noch ein Teil des Speichers erkannt.
Daher hab ich ihn etwas angehoben und seit dem läuft alles Tutti.


----------



## Aslinger (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei 24 GB ist man ja ewig mit Stabilitätstests beschäftigt. Dauert ja doppelt so lange wie bei 12GB. LinX hast du getestet? Das würde dann z.B. bei 25 runs anstatt 4h, dann 8h benötigen, bei voller Speichermenge.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

na wenn man das ins extrem treiben will ja, aber für fix 2 4gb bei cl9 und ca. 1600 mhz ist doch kein Ding,  das schafft das System schon


----------



## Klausn (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

also ich hab mir im hafen die da 4mal gekauft Corsair Vengeance Schwarz 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (PC3 12800) Desktop Arbeitsspeicher (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9)
dann einfach nur 3 rein. werde mir vielleicht nochmal 2 kaufen wenns die irgendwo billig gibt und dann aufrüsten, aber macht wenig sinn glaub ich. 
Werd mal schauen wie Star Wars Battlefront heute so läuft. 

Hat jemand von euch zufällig 3*4GB und 3*2GB im Tripplechannel laufen? Gibts da Probleme? Hätte noch die alten 3*2GB Riegel rumliegen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

kann ich leider nicht testen, da zu meinem reg Speicher kein normaler passt, aber ich hab auch shon 6x 2 GB  drin gehabt und das machte jetzt davon der Stabilität wenig aus.


----------



## Knogle (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gibt es eigentlich auch 45nm 6 Kerner?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nein,  das war wohl von der TDP und der chip Größe nicht machbar, oder noch nicht sinnig


----------



## Knogle (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nein,  das war wohl von der TDP und der chip Größe nicht machbar, oder noch nicht sinnig



Die 10 Kerner und 6 Kerner bei Sockel 1567 sind aber auch 45nm und ich meine auch 90nm


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

das ist aber ne andere Umgebung als n Desktop.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab noch zwei 2007er 45nm Sechskerner   Xeon X7460, das sind drei Core 2 Duo auf einem Chip statt zwei wie bei den Core 2 Quad 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das sieht ja aus wie ein richtiges Monster , mit 16MB Cache, solche Exoten gibts ja auch fuer Sockel 1366
Habe da angeblich was von 8 Kerner gehoert, habe aber noch nix dazu gefunden

Schauen fast so aus wie meine 1567er, aber die Sockel 1366er basieren ja im Grunde auch auf dem Pentium 4


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Für S1366 gibts da leider nichts mehr, habe selbst lange Zeit nach solchen Exoten gesucht. Alle Spuren führen zu fehlerhaft gelabelten Ebay-Auktionen oder ähnlichem.
Inwiefern sollten die 1366er auf Pentium 4 basieren? Wäre mir nicht bekannt.

Das von mir gepostet waren CPUs aus der Zeit von 775/771, die aber auf Sockel quad socket 604 liefen. Der 604 war früher mal mit anderem Chipset ein Sockel für Pentium 3 und 4 Xeons. Meinst du das vielleicht?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Bei 24 GB ist man ja ewig mit Stabilitätstests beschäftigt. Dauert ja doppelt so lange wie bei 12GB. LinX hast du getestet? Das würde dann z.B. bei 25 runs anstatt 4h, dann 8h benötigen, bei voller Speichermenge.



Also 2-3 Tage war ich da neben meiber Arbeitszeit schon zu Gange, bis ich das Ganze ausgelotet hatte. 

LinX hatte ich allerdings nicht getestet gehabt.


----------



## Knogle (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Für S1366 gibts da leider nichts mehr, habe selbst lange Zeit nach solchen Exoten gesucht. Alle Spuren führen zu fehlerhaft gelabelten Ebay-Auktionen oder ähnlichem.
> Inwiefern sollten die 1366er auf Pentium 4 basieren? Wäre mir nicht bekannt.
> 
> Das von mir gepostet waren CPUs aus der Zeit von 775/771, die aber auf Sockel quad socket 604 liefen. Der 604 war früher mal mit anderem Chipset ein Sockel für Pentium 3 und 4 Xeons. Meinst du das vielleicht?



Ich kann mal paar Infos dazu anhaengen.
Also der 1366er Sockel benutzt oft einfach Pentium 4 Taktgeber, unveraendert aus dem Jahr 2003
Weiterhin kann man bei den 1366ern alle P4 Funktionen nutzen, sowohl im Taktgeber, als auch im MSR Register

Bei Sockel 1155 und spaeter gings nicht mehr, weiterhin unterstuetzt der Sockel 1366 auch den Freerun Mode um die CPU nen freien Multi waehlen zu lassen, auch ueber dem gelockten Multiplikator

Weiterhin wird aus den MSR Registern Pentium 4 CPU ausgelesen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Najut, ein 2015er Mercedes benutzt auch Zylinder und fährt mit Benzin genau wie ein 1940er. Wieso auch ändern was funktioniert und nicht schneller werden muss...


----------



## Knogle (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Najut, ein 2015er Mercedes benutzt auch Zylinder und fährt mit Benzin genau wie ein 1940er. Wieso auch ändern was funktioniert und nicht schneller werden muss...



Finde es trotzdem genial, das sich der P4 praktisch solange gehalten hat, aber ab Sandy war irgendwie Ende damit


----------



## bingo88 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was heißt lang gehalten? Die CPU basiert doch auf der Core-Architektur. Mein alter Athlon 64 ist nach dem Einschalten auch noch ein Intel 8086er.


----------



## Knogle (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Was heißt lang gehalten? Die CPU basiert doch auf der Core-Architektur. Mein alter Athlon 64 ist nach dem Einschalten auch noch ein Intel 8086er.



  Aber warum nutzt der Sockel 1366 und 1156 dann nen Pentium 4 Taktgeber, und warum werden nur diese beiden Sockel noch als Pentium 4 in den MSR Registern erkannt etc. etc.? 

Das ist das was mich wundert, kann es sein, dass die Core Architektur einfach nur ne Weiterentwicklung ist?


----------



## bingo88 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nein, aus dem P4 (Netburst) ist nichts mehr geworden. Core ging aus der P6-Architektur (Pentium M) hervor, die ist sogar älter als Netburst (Pentium Pro, 1995). Der Taktgeber ist Wumpe und in den MSRs kann aus Kompatibiltätsgründen was bestimmtes drinnenstehen. Keine Ahnung, was die sich dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## iGameKudan (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Für S1366 gibts da leider nichts mehr, habe selbst lange Zeit nach solchen Exoten gesucht. Alle Spuren führen zu fehlerhaft gelabelten Ebay-Auktionen oder ähnlichem.
> Inwiefern sollten die 1366er auf Pentium 4 basieren? Wäre mir nicht bekannt.
> 
> Das von mir gepostet waren CPUs aus der Zeit von 775/771, die aber auf Sockel quad socket 604 liefen. Der 604 war früher mal mit anderem Chipset ein Sockel für Pentium 3 und 4 Xeons. Meinst du das vielleicht?



Inwiefern Exoten? Gab es mal 8 Kerne aufm Sockel 1366?


----------



## Knogle (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Inwiefern Exoten? Gab es mal 8 Kerne aufm Sockel 1366?



Theoretisch ises ja moeglich^^ siehe 1567, da ises sogar praktische Realitaet, ich denke technisch gaebe es keine Grenze die sagt max. 6 Kerne oder?

Also ich habe bei Xtremesystems mal gesehen, das es ES Samples geben soll, mit mehr als 6 Kernen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Theoretisch ises ja moeglich^^ siehe 1567, da ises sogar praktische Realitaet, ich denke technisch gaebe es keine Grenze die sagt max. 6 Kerne oder?
> 
> Also ich habe bei Xtremesystems mal gesehen, das es ES Samples geben soll, mit mehr als 6 Kernen


Nehalem war ja auch ursprünglich für 8 Kerne angedacht gewesen.

(Hab noch das Original Interview mit Intel und PCGH hier liegen.)

Doch dann ist man zurück gerudert.
Ich denke eben weil es durch die schwächere Konkurenz nicht mehr von Nöten war. ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und vor allem um dann 2011 besser zu verkaufen im servermarkt


----------



## Knogle (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Denkste die haben 2008 oder 2007 schon an 2011 gedacht? 
Achja Kampfschaf hat jetzt nen SR-2 (Aber von Supermicro  )
Der Taktgeber ist derselbe wie auf dem SR-2


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Me, wegen zurück rudeen bzgl. 8 Kernen auf 1366


----------



## Knogle (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Leider hat Kampfschaf seine Xeons verloren
Muessen also noch warten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Verloren? Ts, also klein sind die doch gar nicht


----------



## Knogle (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

An welches Board erinnert euch dieses hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wird die 2. CPU auch über die schon wenigen Spawas von CPU1 versorgt?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

http://www.sweclockers.com/imagebank/201001/EVGA_dual_socket001.jpg
Die schon erwähnten Spawas sind aber anders angeordnet und auch die Zusatzchips sind etwas anders sortiert. Also am Ende sind einfach beides Dualsockel Boards mit7 PCIe Slots.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Was einem wiede rnur bedingt hilt, denn das BIOs ist ja auch wiede rmal nicht für OC ausgelegt, oder?
Zumal ich bei 2 CPUs und OC im alltag eh kaum vorteile sehe, außer für deinen stromlieferanten, der rebt sich natürlich die Hände


----------



## Knogle (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Was einem wiede rnur bedingt hilt, denn das BIOs ist ja auch wiede rmal nicht für OC ausgelegt, oder?
> Zumal ich bei 2 CPUs und OC im alltag eh kaum vorteile sehe, außer für deinen stromlieferanten, der rebt sich natürlich die Hände



Da schauen Kampfschaf und ich mal, ja im BIOS ist nix, deshalb muessen wirs wieder via Bitregister in DOS und Windoof machen
Der Taktgeber bietet aber extremst viel Moeglichkeiten, Straps, Clock Skew, Freerun etc.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

An die Möglichkeiten eines echten SR-2 wirst du trotzdem kaum rankommen. Dieses board sieht nun wirklich nicht danach aus auf OC ausgelegt zu sein, ohne anständige Spannungsversorgung würde ich das nicht mal versuchen.
Sogar die alten AsRocks, bei denen die Leute mit *einem* Sockel schon Probleme haben über 4GHz zu kommen sind da großzügiger


----------



## Knogle (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> An die Möglichkeiten eines echten SR-2 wirst du trotzdem kaum rankommen. Dieses board sieht nun wirklich nicht danach aus auf OC ausgelegt zu sein, ohne anständige Spannungsversorgung würde ich das nicht mal versuchen.
> Sogar die alten AsRocks, bei denen die Leute mit *einem* Sockel schon Probleme haben über 4GHz zu kommen sind da großzügiger


Aber dat Ding hat immerhin 6 Phasen pro CPU^^
Mein Intel Board hatte nur 3 Phasen pro CPU  hat trotzdem 3,49 GHz gepackt


----------



## Jan565 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ASRock Boards! Was will man damit denn? 

Wenn man Dual Sockel nimmt bei 1366 dann nur das SR-2. Sollte ich jemals das Geld dafür haben und eines dann finden, wird das meins werden. Das war damals DAS Board schlecht hin. 

Oder wenn man günstig an das SR-X ran kommt. Aber da ist der Nachteil, es gibt nur 2 Xeon für den 2011 die man Takten kann ansonsten bleibt einem nichts andere über, die K/X Modelle zu nehmen. 

Aber Dual Sockel würde mich auch mal von der Leistung in Benchmarks interessieren und in Spielen. Dann am Besten noch, wie es damit aussieht damit 3 Karten und mehr auszulasten. Aber das sprengt um Welten mein Geldbeutel.


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Wenn man Dual Sockel nimmt bei 1366 dann nur das SR-2. Sollte ich jemals das Geld dafür haben und eines dann finden, wird das meins werden. Das war damals DAS Board schlecht hin.



In der Bucht waren in letzter Zeit erstaunlich viele SR-2 zu finden, natürlich nicht immer im besten Zustand. Davor war monatelang Flaute. Hatte mir mit Glück ja auch erst vor Kurzem eins gekrallt


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hast du mal geschaut, wie die Leistungsaufnahme bei deinem System aussieht? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Aslinger (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein Sys kommt im Leerlauf auf 96W was schon sehr gut ist für S1366.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hab ich bei meiner Freundin auch fast, grob 105w,  mit ner 3870, die ja keinen echten 2d Modus kennt.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Oder wenn man günstig an das SR-X ran kommt. Aber da ist der Nachteil, es gibt nur 2 Xeon für den 2011 die man Takten kann ansonsten bleibt einem nichts andere über, die K/X Modelle zu nehmen.


Welche Xeons sollen das denn sein? Bisher hab ich bei dual-2011 ausschließlich OC über den BCLK gesehen. Normale i7 lassen sich nur auf einem Sockel verwenden, zu zweit laufen die nicht.
Der übertaktbare E5-1650 und seine Nachfolger laufen ebenfalls nur auf einem Sockel.


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du mal geschaut, wie die Leistungsaufnahme bei deinem System aussieht? Würde mich mal interessieren.




Ich habe meinen Messer letztens wieder gefunden, mach ich die Tage mal - interessiert mich nämlich auch. Gut, dass immerhin ne GTX970 drin hängt, die bessert die Bilanz etwas


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hoffe auch n NT, das dir nicht die Hardware grillt.


----------



## Knogle (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe auf meinem Hassi jetzt Micron D9s am laufen  die schaffen ja sogar auf 1,5V 1900MHz


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Messer letztens wieder gefunden, mach ich die Tage mal - interessiert mich nämlich auch. Gut, dass immerhin ne GTX970 drin hängt, die bessert die Bilanz etwas



Man merkt, dass du häufig Single Core Games spielst.


----------



## Knogle (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat jemand Lust, auf seinem System aus PCIe 2.0, PCIe 3.0 zu machen?  Wenn ja bitte melden


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

häh? Wie geht dass denn?


----------



## Knogle (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> häh? Wie geht dass denn?



Max. Payload Size der PCIe Datenpakete verdoppeln 

Geht via Bitregister ST


----------



## Aslinger (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust, auf seinem System aus PCIe 2.0, PCIe 3.0 zu machen?  Wenn ja bitte melden



Es muss 100%ig stabil rennen, sonst hat das 0 Sinn.

Edit: 
Beim EVGA X58 ist die Payload Size von 128-4096 im Bios einstellbar.

Anscheinend unterstützt der X58 nicht mehr als 256
In BIOS, does PCI-e "Max Payload Size" affect anything? - [H]ard|Forum


----------



## Knogle (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Es muss 100%ig stabil rennen, sonst hat das 0 Sinn.
> 
> Edit:
> Beim EVGA X58 ist die Payload Size von 128-4096 im Bios einstellbar.
> ...


Ja, bin jetzt auch vom 5520 Chipsatz ausgegangen, aber vielleicht klappts ja auch beim X58 wenn mans richtig anstellt


----------



## Aslinger (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wo kann man z.B. unter Aida den aktuellen Payload Wert herausfinden?

Laut Gigabyte, ist es gar nicht notwendig einzustellen: [Sammelthread] Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 (Intel X58) [1] - Seite 4


----------



## Knogle (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Wo kann man z.B. unter Aida den aktuellen Payload Wert herausfinden?
> 
> Laut Gigabyte, ist es gar nicht notwendig einzustellen: [Sammelthread] Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 (Intel X58) [1] - Seite 4


Ich denke nur ueber die Register


----------



## Aslinger (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Laut gigabyte sollten 256 immer laufen. Bei deinem Serverboard (für gaming usw...ja nicht gedacht) glaube ich schon, dass nur 128 eingestellt werden. Ist ja nicht auf Max. Leistung ausgelegt.


----------



## Knogle (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Laut gigabyte sollten 256 immer laufen. Bei deinem Serverboard (für gaming usw...ja nicht gedacht) glaube ich schon, dass nur 128 eingestellt werden. Ist ja nicht auf Max. Leistung ausgelegt.



Naja^^ aber wie es ausschaut haben wohl noch nicht viele es probiert auf 4096 zu ziehen  weil dann waeren wir auf PCIe 3.0 Niveau

Versuch macht klug


----------



## Aslinger (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mehr als 256 kann der X58 technisch aber nicht und das läuft ja schon. 
Steht auch in den Datenblättern.


----------



## Knogle (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Mehr als 256 kann der x58 aber nicht und das läuft ja schon



Was passiert denn wenn mans hoeher einstellt?  Ich bin erst davon ueberzeugt wenn ichs probiere^^


----------



## Aslinger (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Was passiert denn wenn mans hoeher einstellt?  Ich bin erst davon ueberzeugt wenn ichs probiere^^



Es bleibt auf 256.


----------



## Knogle (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Es bleibt auf 256.



Naja beim Multi hiess es ja auch er ist nicht nach oben aenderbar^^ geht aber mit dem Freerun Mode auf den Serverboards


----------



## Aslinger (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sogar wenn man beim EVGA X58 im Bios auf 4096 stellt, werden nur 256 übernommen, weil der Chipsatz darüber nix anfangen kann. Du kannst ja darüber einstellen, aber er wird bei 256 bleiben. Das ist genauso, als wenn ich versuchen würde in einem Pentium III S370 Board mit Intel 815 Chipsatz mehr als 512MB SD-RAM zu verbauen.


----------



## Knogle (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hmm okay^^ Dann werd ichs halt beim 5520 mal probieren


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du mal geschaut, wie die Leistungsaufnahme bei deinem System aussieht? Würde mich mal interessieren.



Leider hat mein Messgerät irgendwie die besten Tage hinter sich. Es zeigt im Display für Netzspannung nur noch 172V an und bei Belastung nur maximal ~100W (egal wie groß die Last ist) ... Sehr seltsam


----------



## Knogle (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hau mal nen Cinebench raus eumel


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hatte ich schonmal weiter vorn gepostet, unoptimiert etwas über 1800 Punkte


----------



## Klausn (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So ich muss jetzt was posten, denn der Thread ist seit 2 Tagen ruhig.  

Zu Star Wars Battlefront: Also auf Ultra und 2K mit X5650 und GTX 980 60FPS und kein Problem. Selbst auf 4K hatte ich zw. 50-60FPS, die 980er aber auf Werk ohne Übertaktung.
(wobei ich einen GSync Monitor habe, also die 60FPS sind gelockt)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

klingt schon mal sehr nett.


----------



## Joker_54 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Frostbite ist aber auch ultra gut optimiert.
Ich erreiche auf meiner non-OC GTX780 auf 1080p, 150% Resscale und Ultra geschmeidige 45-50FPS


----------



## Knogle (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Knogle und Knogle Enterprises siedelt sich kuenftig in Genf an 

Nun zurueck, mit neuen 1366er Systemen

Bald gibts wieder Tests


----------



## Salanto (15. Oktober 2015)

*[Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CP...*

lohnt es sich eurer Meinung nach noch sich ein gebrauchtes S1366 System aufzubauen und wenn ja für wv? (Auf USB3,SATA3 usw. kann ich verzichten) 

Nebenbei : Wirklich ein toller Test welcher zeigt wie langlebig eine Plattform sein kann,wenn man ihr die Sporen gibt.


----------



## Knogle (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CP...*



Salanto schrieb:


> lohnt es sich eurer Meinung nach noch sich ein gebrauchtes S1366 System aufzubauen und wenn ja für wv? (Auf USB3,SATA3 usw. kann ich verzichten)
> 
> Nebenbei : Wirklich ein toller Test welcher zeigt wie langlebig eine Plattform sein kann,wenn man ihr die Sporen gibt.


Klaro lohnt sich das, aber eher nur bei 6 Kernern

Folgende Kombis sind super

MSI X58 Pro-E, 75 Eur,-  + Xeon E5620 15 Eur,- bei 4,4GHz = Niveau i7 3770k
MSI X58 Pro-E 75 Eur,-   + Xeon X5650 95 Eur,- bei 4,4GHz = Niveau i7 4930k


----------



## DjangOC (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi Leuts, sagt ma, gibts in der SChweiz echt auch gute Boards? Möchte das meines T3500 austauschen, da ich ne R9 390X verbaue, und deswegen möchte ich nun die CPU übertackten, ich mein 3,2GHz langt, aber wieso die GPU ausbremsen???


----------



## DjangOC (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Knogle und Knogle Enterprises siedelt sich kuenftig in Genf an
> 
> Nun zurueck, mit neuen 1366er Systemen
> 
> Bald gibts wieder Tests



Hi, willste ned zufällig nach Wartau zu mir ziehen?


----------



## Knogle (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DjangOC schrieb:


> Hi, willste ned zufällig nach Wartau zu mir ziehen?



Ne Genf mag ich lieber^^ Wobei ich aufgrund der Preisklasse da wohl eher nach Saint-Genis-Pouylie ziehen werde, je nachdem wie erfolgreich ich da in dem Kaff bin


Joa gibt gute, habe eins bekommen, war zufaellig in nem libanesischen Restaurant, und der Typ hat auch PC Teile verkauft, und dann habe ich eine 1366er CPU (Xeon E5645) guenstig abgestaubt


----------



## Vladimir1 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi,

First of all sorry for writing this in English, Im not German and I could barely speak the German language.

Alright so, I have an Intel Xeon E5620 CPU which I had overclocked to 3,6 GHz from 2,4 GHz and the temperature of the CPU itself was fine ( 72C max at 100% load ) but the temperature of the IOH was not good, 127C max. I dont have a cooler for the IOH so I guess that explains the high temperature. Unfortunately I had no other choice than resetting the overclock to default settings ( 2,4 GHz ) just so the IOH temperature doesnt get so high.
Now I wanna buy a cooler for the IOH just so I can overclock my CPU again and stay out of troubles and I need your help here, help me choose a good cooler that will do its job here.
My budget is pretty much low here so I need to decide between a few coolers, I'll paste links down bellow and would be good if you can tell me which one is good.

1.
X5TECH Case FAN 12cm
2.
DeepCool XFAN 70
3.
DeepCool XFAN 80
4.
Spire Fan Blower DC Fan 50x50x15mm 12V 3P Sleeve SP05015S1M3
5.
Spire Fan Blower DC Fan 60x60x15mm 12V 3P Sleeve SP06015S1M3
6.
http://setec.mk/Computers-IT/PC-and...mm-SP04010S1M3-12V-DC-Fan-Sleeve-bearing23176

Any of those good ? They're all pretty much cheap ( 1,5-2,5 euros ) and Im aware that I shouldnt expect much for so cheap coolers, but I'd like to know if any of those would do its job ( dont let the IOH get super high temperature and dont be loud )

Thanks


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Is there already a heatsink (if yes, which size?) installed on the chipset or is it blank? 
On a normal Heatsink (~35-45mm each direction), I would prefer 50mm-Fans. A too big Fan would have such a big center that the airflow on the heatsink itself becomes pretty low.

Another option is one big 120mm Fan with a very high airflow to cool every corner of the motherboard, but that usually costs more and can be very loud.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Which mainbord do you use for your Overclocking? And what settings did you use in the BIOS?

127C is in my mind a not reliable temperature-sensor. I also have a sensor in my Setup which fastly goes up to more than 100c if I have transfer rates on the hdd. It isn't the chipset, I tested it with a very high airflow on the bord.

Overclocking on 1366 is mostly also a thing of try n error.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

127° is a typical reading for a stuck/not available sensor (it's the maximum value a signed 8Bit value can hold). Did it even change when you took back your overclock?


----------



## DjangOC (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ne Genf mag ich lieber^^ Wobei ich aufgrund der Preisklasse da wohl eher nach Saint-Genis-Pouylie ziehen werde, je nachdem wie erfolgreich ich da in dem Kaff bin
> 
> 
> Joa gibt gute, habe eins bekommen, war zufaellig in nem libanesischen Restaurant, und der Typ hat auch PC Teile verkauft, und dann habe ich eine 1366er CPU (Xeon E5645) guenstig abgestaubt



Aber gegen mein ultimatives Argument kannste nix einwenden: Hier spricht man Deutsch!!!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So der i5 750 iat mit 1,376v am laufen und hat dabei bisher max 55c core temp. 

Was 3x 140 so kann


----------



## Knogle (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

3x 140 ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Google mal nach Airplex Revolution


----------



## rottwag (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bald geht es los. Mein Kumpel bekommt mein MSI x58 pro-e mit nem x5670 verpasst. Ich schenke ihm die Kombi für 100 Schleifen 
...bin ich nett 

Irgendwelche Tipps speziell für dieses Board um möglichst niedrige VCore und Temps für stabile 4Ghz zu kriegen? 

Das Ding muss 24/7 rock stable sein, sonst ist er lost... Hat keine Sonne von OC und ich will nicht ständig antanzen müssen, wenn das Teil nicht läuft


----------



## Vladimir1 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

The heatsink is a normal sized heatsink and it cant be replaced.
The motherboard I use is MSI X58 Pro-E
Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design

While I had my CPU overclocked the temperature of the IOH was usually 126-127C, now since I resetted the overclock it decreased much, 65C according to CPUID HW Monitor


----------



## Vladimir1 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

The heatsink is a normal sized heatsink and it cant be replaced.
The motherboard I use is MSI X58 Pro-E
Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design

While I had my CPU overclocked the temperature of the IOH was usually 126-127C, now since I resetted the overclock it decreased much, 65C according to CPUID HW Monitor


----------



## DjangOC (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hey, wisst ihr, wo es en gutes günstiges Board zum OCen einer einzelnen CPU bis max 80 inkl gibt? Ich find nur wrlche die 120 CHF exkl kosten...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ebay msi x58 pro e, auch wenn das kein top oc Bord ist, aber die richtig guten bords sin mittlerweile bei über 200€


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gut für die, die gerade solche Boards verkaufen  (mich z.B.)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

lol, jo


----------



## Jan565 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ende nächsten Jahres verkaufe ich meines auch. Dann kommt AMD Zen oder Brotzeit - E ins Haus. 

Bis dahin muss mein Xeon noch überlegen. Und wenn nicht, gibt noch genug bei ebay.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn der Xeon so lange Überlegen muss, hast du den aber sehr stark untertaktet und unndervolted


----------



## wakey (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn der Xeon so lange Überlegen muss, hast du den aber sehr stark untertaktet und unndervolted



Wär aber im ernst mal interessant, weit man den runtertreiben kann. 
Möglicherweise tritt unser Xeon dann alle möglichen ULV Cpus in den Allerwertesten


----------



## Aslinger (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn der Xeon so lange Überlegen muss, hast du den aber sehr stark untertaktet und unndervolted



Undervoltet + übertaktet, es gibt nix besseres und langlebigeres. 
Ich werde auch auf AMD Zen warten.


----------



## Fatal Justice (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



wakey schrieb:


> Wär aber im ernst mal interessant, weit man den runtertreiben kann.
> Möglicherweise tritt unser Xeon dann alle möglichen ULV Cpus in den Allerwertesten



Das hatte ich mir auch gedacht und musste ernüchtert feststellen, das mein Xeon ein eher schlechtes Exemplar ist, welches sich mit mildem OC nur ein wenig undervolten lässt, was dann auch stabil ist. Mein i7 920 war dagegen gut, der lies sich ordentlich heruntervolten. War dieselbe Batch wie "Aslinger" hatte...

Der Westmere Xeon verbraucht schon weniger Strom, aber das sind nur einige Watt im Idle.

Edit:
Hier bietet jemand mein MB an...mal sehen, was es noch "wert" ist...

ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution- LGA 1366, X58 0610839168088 | eBay


----------



## Vladimir1 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Can anyone confirm that the coolers bellow are alright ? 



Vladimir1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all sorry for writing this in English, Im not German and I could barely speak the German language.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knogle (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Das hatte ich mir auch gedacht und musste ernüchtert feststellen, das mein Xeon ein eher schlechtes Exemplar ist, welches sich mit mildem OC nur ein wenig undervolten lässt, was dann auch stabil ist. Mein i7 920 war dagegen gut, der lies sich ordentlich heruntervolten. War dieselbe Batch wie "Aslinger" hatte...
> 
> Der Westmere Xeon verbraucht schon weniger Strom, aber das sind nur einige Watt im Idle.
> 
> ...


Also mein P6X58D-E hat Januar 300 eingebracht  hatte noch ein 2tes das war defekt, das hat nur 220 eingebracht (LAN und Sound kaputt)


----------



## Jan565 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Da wird man fast schwach sein X58A-UD3R zu verkaufen und auf Sockel 2011-3 umzusteigen. 

Dann noch 400€ drauf und man hätte einen 5820K mit einem günstigen Board und 8GB Ram erst einmal.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

wenn du n rev 2. 0 vom ud3r hast, never


----------



## Jan565 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1366 - Verkauf eingestellt (EOL) - GA-X58A-UD3R (rev. 2.0)

Das ist das, aber welche Revision weiß ich so nicht. Mir auch ehrlich gesagt egal. Macht einen BCLK von 222 mit und ist damit nicht das schlechteste.


----------



## Joker_54 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Vladimir1 schrieb:


> Can anyone confirm that the coolers bellow are alright ?


I don't even know many of these companys. Arctic Fans are cheap and reliable, xigmatek is okay, too.
If you don't let these fans run full throttle, you should be fine anyways.

Honestly though, i think your IOH isn't that hot and only a reading error


----------



## Fatal Justice (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Also mein P6X58D-E hat Januar 300 eingebracht  hatte noch ein 2tes das war defekt, das hat nur 220 eingebracht (LAN und Sound kaputt)



Das ist mit das modernste X58 MB gewesen. 300Euro sind schon enorm und m.M.n. ein Liebhaberpreis...

Verkaufen will ich auch nicht. Mein alter Herr soll das MB /CPU/RAM bekommen. Nur will ich momentan nicht 900 bis 1000Euro für das X99 WS-E +RAM und CPU hinlegen. Der Gewinn an Leistung hält sich auch in Grenzen. Vorher müssen auch die GPU´s ersetzt werden, dass sind dann die nächsten hunderte Euro.


----------



## Vladimir1 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> I don't even know many of these companys. Arctic Fans are cheap and reliable, xigmatek is okay, too.
> If you don't let these fans run full throttle, you should be fine anyways.
> 
> Honestly though, i think your IOH isn't that hot and only a reading error


But now with my CPU reset to default speed at 2,4 ghz the IOH at idle is 65-67C  and at 100% CPU load it gets to about 77C
Is that normal ?
What's the max recommended temperature for IOH ? When does it become risky to keep it running ?


----------



## Knogle (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Das ist mit das modernste X58 MB gewesen. 300Euro sind schon enorm und m.M.n. ein Liebhaberpreis...
> 
> Verkaufen will ich auch nicht. Mein alter Herr soll das MB /CPU/RAM bekommen. Nur will ich momentan nicht 900 bis 1000Euro für das X99 WS-E +RAM und CPU hinlegen. Der Gewinn an Leistung hält sich auch in Grenzen. Vorher müssen auch die GPU´s ersetzt werden, dass sind dann die nächsten hunderte Euro.


Ja das mag sein, war ein tolles Ding, hatte praktisch alle Schnitstellen wie Sandy auch

Bin mit meinem MSI X58 Pro-E sehr zufrieden mit den 235MHz BCLK

Mein P6X58d-e hat nur 220MHz geschafft


----------



## Fatal Justice (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ja das mag sein, war ein tolles Ding, hatte praktisch alle Schnitstellen wie Sandy auch
> 
> Bin mit meinem MSI X58 Pro-E sehr zufrieden mit den 235MHz BCLK
> 
> Mein P6X58d-e hat nur 220MHz geschafft



Für einen Bastler sicherlich interessant, der normale Nutzer kann mit dem Asus mehr anfangen. Die CPU´s sind derart günstig, das über den Multi alles erreicht werden kann.
MSi (Eclipse Plus) hatte ich auch mal kurz am Anfang, nur das war nach CPU Installation halb defekt und die NB wurde 100 Grad heiß. Optisch war es sehr schön...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Magstes spenden?


----------



## Fatal Justice (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe das gar nicht mehr. Nach wochenlangem hin und her hat Händler das MB doch zurückgenommen (Mitte 09) und ich bekam eine Gutschrift, von der ich mir das heutige P6T6 WS gekauft habe. Seit dem bin ich mit dem Laden fertig und MSi nicht mehr so hoch in meiner Gunst.


----------



## Joker_54 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Vladimir1 schrieb:


> But now with my CPU reset to default speed at 2,4 ghz the IOH at idle is 65-67C  and at 100% CPU load it gets to about 77C
> Is that normal ?
> What's the max recommended temperature for IOH ? When does it become risky to keep it running ?


Your Values are still a bit on the high side, but okay. I'd try it with an old fan and see what you get, could also be too old thermalpaste.
As for max Temps, i wouldn't go above 100°C, but since the structures are not very dense in there 120°C should still be okayish


----------



## Knogle (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit den 1366ern kann man aber ordentlich kohle machen

Gerade MSI X58 Pro-E + E5620 fuer 330 verkauft  in die Schweiz


----------



## Joker_54 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na wäre ich mal nicht so inkompetent mit meinem Kühler umgegangen 
Schätze teildefekt kann man sich den Verkauf direkt sparen?

Ich hab seit kürzerem fast keine Zeit für Kunstprojekte mehr, daher ist der 6-Kern völlig fehl am Platz und macht nur einen hübschen negativ Posten auf der Stromrechnung...
Frage an die Experten: Spare ich Strom, wenn ich 2 Kerne + SMT im Bios abschalte? brauchen tu ich die eh nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der lastvrrbrauch sinkt, idle wirst des nicht merken


----------



## Fatal Justice (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ohne SMT und auch Turbo lässt sich die VCore deutlich reduzieren. Das fällt allerdings nur unter Last wirklich ins Gewicht.


----------



## Joker_54 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann kann ich es auch bleiben lassen, der PC läuft eh zu 90% im Idle


----------



## Knogle (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Dann kann ich es auch bleiben lassen, der PC läuft eh zu 90% im Idle



Deswegen bin ich auf nen Hassi (Pentium G3258) umgesattelt, da er bei mir 99% zum Surfen genutzt wird


----------



## DjangOC (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

joker, darfst mir dein Teildefektes ruhig spenden


----------



## Joker_54 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DjangOC schrieb:


> joker, darfst mir dein Teildefektes ruhig spenden


Kannste knicken, genauso wie ein Pin auf dem Board 
Spaß beiseite, ich hätte momentan nichtmal genug Geld für ein neues Board, geschweige denn CPU + Mainboard Kombo. PC Budget ist etwas erschöpft
Deswegen ist auch Knogles Lösung für mich keine Option. Strom ist gegen die Neupreise ein Witz  Zumal ich dann auch noch deutlich weniger Leistung hätte, wenn man mal welche braucht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Tja, dann hilft nur verbrauchsoptimierung, also alleevraus, was du nicht brauchst...n


----------



## DjangOC (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hmm, ist jetzt wohl der falsche Thread, um dich gegen meine Natur, von X99 zu überzeugen...

DER Sockel ist kacke, habn en 2000 Euro Setup Neu gekauft, und RAMs, CPU, Mobo, Graka, PSU, also alles was essentiell ist  hatte von Anfang an (Teil-)defekt.

Immerhin wurde nach 4 Monaten "Garantiesupporthatunsereköpfrotanlaufenlassen" Die R9 290X TriX gegen ne 390X Tri X getauscht, und die 6 Kern I7 gar gegen ne 8 Kern I7. Rams hattens se nicht mehr die mit der hohen Frequenz da, weswegen dann halt 233MHz takt Abstrich gemacht werden musste, auf unsere Reklamation hin dann dafür ein zweites solches Kit gesendet wurde. Nun ja - klar jetzt wars unterm Strich en Upgrade, aber wenn man die ganzen Portis zusammen rechnet, dann hätten wir des eigentlich gad von Anfang an so kaufen kônnen - sofern dann funktionierende Ware gekommen wäre...

Gruss Django


----------



## rottwag (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe ja sinnloser Weise noch immer mein Strommessgerät am PC hängen. Mir ist ausgefallen, dass mein PC im idle unter win 10 einige Watt mehr braucht. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Übrigens ergab ein Blick im Ressourcen-Manager, dass der größte Teil der idle Last auf Cortana entfallen war - dabei habe das Meiste eh deaktiviert?!


----------



## bingo88 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe zusammen mit nem Upgrade auf einen FX 8320 auch mal auf Windows 10 aktualisiert. Laut HWMonitor wird die CPU auch im Idle öfter mal aus Cool'n'Quiet geweckt, da habe ich teilweise 10-20 % Utilization auf einem Core. Allerdings konnte ich bis jetzt noch keinen konkreten Prozess ausmachen, der dafür verantwortlich ist. Unter Win 8.1 mit dem Phenom hatte ich das jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

wer braucht schon windoof 10?

Aber im Ernst,  lässt den Jungs aus Redmond doch mal 6 Monate Zeit,  wie immer, dann geht das schon.


----------



## bingo88 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich wollte die Kiste nach dem CPU Wechsel eh platt machen, da kann man ja auch mal seine kostenlose Windows 10 Lizenz aktivieren  Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, womit ich den clean install mache. Ansich läuft das Windows 10 ganz gut, selbst meine Audiohard- und Software läuft ohne Probleme. Da hatte ich beim Umstieg von Windows 7 auf 8 deutlich mehr Probleme und das ist - bis auf die CPU - derselbe PC.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

das mag sein, ich werde aber keine Windows 7 Lizenz in win 10 umwandeln, solange mir wini nicht massenhaft geschenkt wird. ich versteh aber uch denn Sinn hinter den ganzen Änderungen der Bedienung nicht. einfacher wirds nicht, logischer auch nicht.  ich glaub langsam eh, das win 7 mein letztes Windows war.


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gerade Stress mit dem Xeon E5645 >.<

Aus China bestellt --> laeuft nicht, laut Diagnosekarte bleibt der POST irgendwo haengen
Also funktionieren muss die CPU, sonst wuerde der nur 00 anzeigen

Wie finde ich den Fehler?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

schau bitte noch mal mechanisch ob alles passt, alle pins im sockel ok? cpu einmal raus udn wieder rein?
Is der Kühler mit Backplate Montiert?
Hab sonst gelegentlich auhc Probleme beim P43 bord gehabt, bei 1156 und 1366 noch nicht so, wobei die temps mit Backplate auch immer besser waren


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ich betreibe nix mit Backplate^^ ist halt mein Bench PC

der E5620 laeuft, der E5645 nicht


Hier mal Bilder der CPU

BIOS Reset bereits durchgefuehrt
Weiterhin gibts leider keinen Speaker fuer das MSI Board, weshalb ich moegliche Pieptoene nicht hoeren kann


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ähm, de rhat ja keine Benennung?
Müsste d anicht das Modell drauf stehen?
Du hast nicht zufällig nen E5645 ES gekauft?


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ähm, de rhat ja keine Benennung?
> Müsste d anicht das Modell drauf stehen?
> Du hast nicht zufällig nen E5645 ES gekauft?


Ich bin mir nicht sicher was ich gekauft habe 
In der Bezeichnung stand Xeon E5645

Das Modell isn Intel Q4HA


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Man bin ich blind, da steht es doch sogar, es ist ein Intel Q4HA ES, also Engeneering Sample, die Teile sind nicht final spezifiziert, die hättest besser einen SLBWZ kaufen sollen  Das ist Serie.

ES machen gern Probleme und laufen nur auf manchen Bords, der Microcode wird nicht mit dem normalen 5645 übereinstimmen, ggl auch einiges an Features unsw nicht.
Kann auch sein, dass der nen offenen Multi hat...

Wenn du magst, teste ich den mal auf meinem UD4P


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ist halt das Engineering Sample vom E5645, womöglich liegt's wirklich daran.

Edit: zu spät^^


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich denke es liegt irgendwie an meinem Board , das hat scheinbar den Dienst quittiert 
Also habe den E5620 reingeworfen, selber Fehlercode bei der Diagnosekarte >.<
Jetzt weiss ich nicht mehr weiter
BIOS Reset habe ich gemacht, und um das BIOS zu checken will ich auch nicht unbedingt die Paralell Port Methode anwenden

Hat jemand da Rat?


Habe momentan Minimalkonfig ausprobiert, Board + CPU, aber leider hat das Ding ja keinen Speaker

Hoffentlich hat nicht die Antistatikfolie das Ding gegrillt >.<


----------



## Salanto (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Vlt mal die anderen Ram Slots durchprobieren? Das X58 Extreme eines Bekannten war sehr sagen wir mal eigen wo der Ram hinein muss


----------



## bingo88 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat nicht die Antistatikfolie das Ding gegrillt >.<


Davor haben wir hier auch schon mehrfach gewarnt. Bei mir war es damals nur ein temporärer Kurzschluss, nach Entfernen der Folie funktionierte wieder alles.


----------



## Joker_54 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat nicht die Antistatikfolie das Ding gegrillt >.<


...

Wie oft wurde das hier schon gesagt? Das mit der Folie ist kein schlechter Witz und hat auch schon einige Boards gekostet


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hm^^ aber ich weiss nicht wo der Defekt jetzt liegt bzw. das Problem o.O

Laut Fehlercode ist die Nordbruecke kaputt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schau dir mal die VRMs an, da kann schon mal einer durchbrennen.


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Da seh ich zumindest keinen Defekt, da scheint alles i.O. zu sein

Soll ich mal Bilder machen? Zumindest optisch seh ich nix


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

haste unter den Kühlern geschaut?
is das Bord durchgebogen bei der Kühlermontage?


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> haste unter den Kühlern geschaut?
> is das Bord durchgebogen bei der Kühlermontage?



Habe ja nie nen Backplate montiert^^ einfach Kuehler drauf und fertig, Temperaturen waren auch immer unter 95 Grad also alles im Rahmen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

tja, da würd ich sagen, shit happens, neues x58 fällig


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> tja, da würd ich sagen, shit happens, neues x58 fällig



So konnte jetzt ueber Umwege nen Speaker anschliessen (PCI), und das Ding piept 3 mal lang
Isn Phoenix/Award bzw. AMI Bios, also Phoenix Award BIOS mit AMI label


----------



## DjangOC (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Am besten ned das kaufen 
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 UD7 x58 Handbuch OVP 0818313009494 | eBay


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

3 mal lang find ich nix zu, sorry

aber, so als eine idee noch, alles raus ausm bord, inkl. cr2032 Batterie, dann mal 10 minuten liegen lassen, ggf. auch mal die beiden power button pins brücken, damit wirklich alles an kondensatoren entladen ist....

danach noch mal mit der alten hardware testen.
kann sein, dass der e5645 es etwas am bord einstellt, was es nicht verträgt.

Vergiss bitte nbicht, so ein ES ist nicht im ansatz mit nem serienprozessor vergleichbar.
ich hoffe du hast per payPal bezahlt? gleich mal ne Geldrückforderung stellen, das ding ist nicht zu einem 5645 gleichwertig.

Edit:
Django, schade des des wieder ein 200€ Bord wird. die UD7 sind echt übel.

Wobei ich lieber ein UD9 hätte 

EDIT2:
Noch schlimme rist, dass ist nur ne OVP, kein BORD!


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

OMG hahahaha nur die Packung^^ wie genial ist das denn? 

Hier mal Bild von dem Board
Also ich habs wieder mit der alten HW getestet --> ebenfalls kein Erfolg 

Aber das System rannte letzte mal vor 1 oder 2 Wochen, deshalb kann ich nicht sagen was das Problem nun ist
Heute habe ich es nicht nochmal angemacht, sondern direkt neue CPU rein


----------



## DjangOC (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Edit 2: genau das mein ich, aber der Typ hat die Eiskalt verarscht, er hats erst später geschrieben, und schrieb zuvor, das es das mit dazu gäbe...


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ich denke mein Board ist wohl am Ende^^

Der E5645 laeuft aber auf dem Intel S5520HC, wird aber nur als Intel Pentium 4 erkannt :?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Eindeutig ein fall für EBAY 

zum Thema zurück.
Der VRM-Treibe rlinks vom Kühler der VRMs sieht auf dem Bild nicht gut aus, mag am Bild liegen, aber genau diesen Fehle rhat mein UD7 auch, udn unterm Kühle rfand sich dannnoch ein durchgebrannter VRM.

Edit:


Knogle schrieb:


> Also ich denke mein Board ist wohl am Ende^^
> 
> Der E5645 laeuft aber auf dem Intel S5520HC, wird aber nur als Intel Pentium 4 erkannt :?




Wie geil, der schnellste P4 der welt, trotz deutlichem Taktnachteil


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

 

Ich geb das Board jetzt erstmal wieder zurueck zum Haendler
Mal schauen was draus wird


----------



## bingo88 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sieht wirklich etwas verdächtig aus, ich tendiere da aber aktuell mehr zu Bildartefakten. Rechts in der Mitte des Sockels, unter dieser Nase, sind das da verbogene Pins oder kommt das auf dem Bild nur so rüber?


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schaut nur so aus^^ sind aber gerade

Soll ich von irgendeiner Stelle vll. noch ein Bild machen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja der Treiber links neben dem VRM-Kühler.


----------



## bingo88 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ah, okay. Dachte ich mir fast schon


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und das ist wo?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also der Chip schaut tatsaechlich etwas ruiniert aus, aber ich denke das soll so oder?
Naja das Ding ist jetzt im Karton drin und geht morgen zum Haendler

Mal schauen ob ich nen neues krieg


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

mach bitte ein Bild, ich hab auch eines, warte 

GA X58A-UD7 Rev.1 Mosfet reparatur? Woher Ersatzteile?


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich buddel nachher mal wieder das Board raus 
Habe immerhin noch Gewaehrleistung, deshalb ises halb so wild

Hoffentlich hats meine CPUs nicht gekillt

Hatte damals mal so nen 775er Board, das ging nicht, habe immer wieder neue CPUs reingesteckt, und mich gewundert warum es immernoch nicht ging

Problem am Ende --> 9 CPUs die ich da reingesteckt habe, waren dannach alle kaputt  weil da bei den SpaWas am Board was hin war


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Oha, aber du hast doch gesagt, der prozzi geht im anderen Bord?


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Oha, aber du hast doch gesagt, der prozzi geht im anderen Bord?



das war jetzt nur ueber den Sockel 775^^
Ja der Prozzi geht in dem anderen Board
Also letztendlich MUSS irgendwas mit dem MSI X58 Pro-E jetz kaputt sein
Frage ist nur was

Also 3x piepen heisst angeblich CPU Luefter Drehzahl zu niedrig 
Btw. es gibt immer nen Bootloop, also kurz nach den 3 Pieptoenen geht das Ding aus, und wieder an


----------



## Aslinger (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du hat das Board ja auch immer ganz schön gequält und mit so Mods wie ECC ausschalten rum gespielt. Irgendwann machts halt mal putt. Beim Austauschboard ein paar Gänge zurück schalten.

Kontrolliere viell. mal den CPU Sockel. Ein User hier hatte ja mal ein Problem mit Instabilitäten.


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hier mal mein Board , ich hols gleich wieder raus
Leider ist die Abdeckung für den CPU Sockel futsch


----------



## DjangOC (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sagt ma, was würde gegen ein P6T6 WS sprechen?

Edit: also für mich mit 6x4GB ECC, und CPU OCing


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Preis, und keine Vorteile gegenueber dem MSI Board


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

doch, allein die Optik


----------



## DjangOC (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nun ja, sagen mer mal so, der Preis ist verdammt heiss. 129 Dollar


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Knogle, wenn du die Boards auf Antistatikfolie benutzt und du die Dinger sonst aufm Teppich fotografierst ist das kein Wunder dass dir dauernd die Boards kaputtgehen. Da würde ich nicht mal deine Pinmods für schuldig machen...


----------



## DjangOC (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Knogle, wenn du die Boards auf Antistatikfolie benutzt und du die Dinger sonst aufm Teppich fotografierst ist das kein Wunder dass dir dauernd die Boards kaputtgehen. Da würde ich nicht mal deine Pinmods für schuldig machen...



Das hat schon was. ;(


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DjangOC schrieb:


> Das hat schon was. ;(



Naja immerhin reiss ich die Pins nicht mehr aus, so wie bei meinen P6X58D-E Boards


----------



## Aslinger (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Knogle, wenn du die Boards auf Antistatikfolie benutzt und du die Dinger sonst aufm Teppich fotografierst ist das kein Wunder dass dir dauernd die Boards kaputtgehen. Da würde ich nicht mal deine Pinmods für schuldig machen...



Habe ich auch schon mitgeteilt, wo das Board noch funzte, aber anscheinend ist ihn das wurscht, weil auf die Posts hat er nie gequotet.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DjangOC schrieb:


> Sagt ma, was würde gegen ein P6T6 WS sprechen?
> 
> Edit: also für mich mit 6x4GB ECC, und CPU OCing


Nichts spricht dagegen. Mein P6T6WS lief sogar besser als mein Rex II, und ich hab auch sonst noch von keinem schlechten  WS Revo gehört. Die Diagnosekarte ist auch sehr nice, meines Erachtens nach zuverlässiger als die meisten LED-poster.
Hatte nie ein stabileres board, gerade was hohen Takt nah unter oder über 5GHz angeht, höchstens mein E759 konnte da mithalten. Leider sind die Evgas sind mitlerweile wahnsinnig teuer geworden.
Aber für mich ist der größte Vorteil des Asus, dass man sich das beschissene Bios von MSI erspart


----------



## realmaddog (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab derzeit nen Intel i7 920 @ 3,60Ghz 1.08v - Uncore @ 3600Mhz (ja war leider einer der ersten die vom band liefen...)  mit nem Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 am laufen. Taugt das board was zum OC'n wenn ich auf nen X5670 umsteige?


----------



## rottwag (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Auf jeden Fall! Und der Verbrauch wird sogar noch niedriger sein ergo auch die Temperatur.  So 4Ghz solltest du mit nem x5670 ganz flauschig hin bekommen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Da wäre ich vorsichtig mit Aussagen zum Verbrauch. N x5670 braucht auch nicht weniger Spannung.


----------



## Knogle (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon mitgeteilt, wo das Board noch funzte, aber anscheinend ist ihn das wurscht, weil auf die Posts hat er nie gequotet.


 gibt immer ein erstes mal 

Hat jemand schon versucht in den Bitregistern die 4 deaktivierten QPI Channel zu aktivieren?
Gibt irgendnen Register der nennt sich UPI Link, ist aber komplett deaktiviert, was ist das?


----------



## Aslinger (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> gibt immer ein erstes mal
> 
> Hat jemand schon versucht in den Bitregistern die 4 deaktivierten QPI Channel zu aktivieren?
> Gibt irgendnen Register der nennt sich UPI Link, ist aber komplett deaktiviert, was ist das?



Bitte kein weiteres bald seltenes 1366er Board mehr vernichten...

Ich pfusche nicht an den Registern rum. Das Sys soll noch lange leben, und seit 2009 tut es das auch. 
AMD Zern...ne Zen  könnte der Nachfolger werden.


----------



## Vladimir1 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Do cheap fans usually make a loud noise ? I really need some cheap fan within the 3 euros area but it'd be very annoying if they make a very loud noise ..


----------



## Knogle (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Bitte kein weiteres bald seltenes 1366er Board mehr vernichten...
> 
> Ich pfusche nicht an den Registern rum. Das Sys soll noch lange leben, und seit 2009 tut es das auch.
> AMD Zern...ne Zen  könnte der Nachfolger werden.



Naja sonst repariere ich die ja auch immer selber, aber aktuell habe ich noch Gewaehrleistung, da will ichs nicht selber machen :p


----------



## Joker_54 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Vladimir1 schrieb:


> Do cheap fans usually make a loud noise ? I really need some cheap fan within the 3 euros area but it'd be very annoying if they make a very loud noise ..


Yes. Guess why they are cheap... 
As I said Artic F12s are useable at ~5-7V, but most decent fans start at around 10€


----------



## Knogle (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich wuerd gern rausfinden was es mit diesem UPI Link auf sich hat


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

dann nimm am besten ein bord, wo der Bioschip gesockelt ist, dann kann man den notfalls tauschen...


----------



## Knogle (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Bitregister haben aber nich das geringste mit dem BIOS zutun^^

Im CMOS werden die ja nur abgespeichert fuer den naechsten Boot


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

aha, also hast du Angst was irreperabel zu beschädigen?
Wäre dann nicht ein billiges Workstationbord oder serverbord sinnig, das eh nicht für OC taugt ?


----------



## Knogle (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> aha, also hast du Angst was irreperabel zu beschädigen?
> Wäre dann nicht ein billiges Workstationbord oder serverbord sinnig, das eh nicht für OC taugt ?


Naja Angst habe ich nicht etwas zu schrotten^^
Ich will halt das maximale an Performance rausholen, so sind bei dem Xeon X5650 zum Beispiels ueber 30% mehr Peformance drin, wenn man QPI ECC, Nordbruecke ECC, L3 Cache ECC raushaut, also den ECC des ganzen Uncore Teils, das ist schon super 

Deshalb will ich einfach mal checken was UPI Link bringt, das habe ich sonst nirgendwo gefunden diesen Begriff, gibts aber in den 1366ern, jedoch deaktiviert


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

gehört der vielelicht zu den 1356ern oder 1500er sockeln?


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Naja Angst habe ich nicht etwas zu schrotten^^
> Ich will halt das maximale an Performance rausholen, so sind bei dem Xeon X5650 zum Beispiels ueber 30% mehr Peformance drin, wenn man QPI ECC, Nordbruecke ECC, L3 Cache ECC raushaut, also den ECC des ganzen Uncore Teils, das ist schon super
> 
> Deshalb will ich einfach mal checken was UPI Link bringt, das habe ich sonst nirgendwo gefunden diesen Begriff, gibts aber in den 1366ern, jedoch deaktiviert



Ja wow, was bringen einem 30% mehr Leistung wenn dafür (und gerade mit OC) das System wegen fehlender Fehlerkorrekturen andauernd abstürzen wird?


----------



## DjangOC (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> aha, also hast du Angst was irreperabel zu beschädigen?
> Wäre dann nicht ein billiges Workstationbord oder serverbord sinnig, das eh nicht für OC taugt ?


Von Z800 HP Worstätions gibt es diverse Dualsockelboards für 70inkl.


----------



## DjangOC (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ja wow, was bringen einem 30% mehr Leistung wenn dafür (und gerade mit OC) das System wegen fehlender Fehlerkorrekturen andauernd abstürzen wird?


Naja, soviel ich weiss, hast du diese bei nem I7er auch ned, also ist es ja egal.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

also, da n alten xeon mit 2,0-2,26ghz drauf udn gut ist.
wenn da was hopst, dann weg und das nächste bord/cpu her


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DjangOC schrieb:


> Naja, soviel ich weiss, hast du diese bei nem I7er auch ned, also ist es ja egal.


Der i7 hat genau so ECC auf allen Caches wie der Xeon. Nur auf dem RAM kann er es nicht.


----------



## Knogle (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe gerade mal geschaut

UPI Link ist angeblich etwas, was mit Skylake-E kommen soll  also hatte Intel das vielleicht schon vor Sockel 1366 entwickelt? Scheint der Nachfolger von QPI zu sein, oder ne Erweiterung


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich würde nicht zu viel in deaktivierte Bezeichnungen hineininterpretieren. Das wird wohl kaum den physikalischen QPI in den neuen von Skylake-E verwandeln.


----------



## Knogle (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht zu viel in deaktivierte Bezeichnungen hineininterpretieren. Das wird wohl kaum den physikalischen QPI in den neuen von Skylake-E verwandeln.



Aber irgendwas wirds wohl schon damit zutun haben denke ich


----------



## DjangOC (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Der i7 hat genau so ECC auf allen Caches wie der Xeon. Nur auf dem RAM kann er es nicht.



Oh, wir sprechen vom Cache, ich dachte es ginge um die ECC Möglichkeit beim RAM.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wobei sogar doe i7 reg ecc Speicher (ausgewählten) fressen, nutzbar sind die featuers dann aber nicht, aber der ram ist billig.


----------



## Knogle (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab hier sowas ueber den Super I/O gefunden
Wird morgen dann direkt gemoddet


----------



## Vladimir1 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

One more thing, is it possible and good to MIX RAMs made by different companies ?

The current 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz RAM I have is made by Silicone Power and I am going to buy 3 more sticks of 4 GB DDR3 1333 MHz Kingston HyperX Blu RAMs.
Im in a situation where I cant spend much so I was wondering if I can mix 2 sticks of the Kingston RAM with 1 stick of my Silicone Power RAM. Im just asking if it's alright and if there wont be problems if I do that. Btw I wanna use 3 sticks just so I can get the 50% more performance by the tripple memory channel, I dont want 4 or 2 sticks.

According to Knoggle my RAM is weak in performance tests.

What do you think guys ?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

First of all, going from double channel to triple channel will give you 50% more bandwidth, but only about 10% performance (tops). You should also consider that going from 1600MHz to 1333MHz you lose bandwidth on that front which additionally lessens the effect of triple channel.
Secondly, mixing Ram is possible but not advisable. Some modules work together, some don't, there is no sure way to predict whether your planned combination will work.


----------



## Knogle (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> First of all, going from double channel to triple channel will give you 50% more bandwidth, but only about 10% performance (tops). You should also consider that going from 1600MHz to 1333MHz you lose bandwidth on that front which additionally lessens the effect of triple channel.
> Secondly, mixing Ram is possible but not advisable. Some modules work together, some don't, there is no sure way to predict whether your planned combination will work.


Der hatte Silicon Power RAM, aufn AMD System lief er mit 1600MHz, auf dem Westmere nicht mal mit 1200MHz


----------



## Vladimir1 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> First of all, going from double channel to triple channel will give you 50% more bandwidth, but only about 10% performance (tops). You should also consider that going from 1600MHz to 1333MHz you lose bandwidth on that front which additionally lessens the effect of triple channel.
> Secondly, mixing Ram is possible but not advisable. Some modules work together, some don't, there is no sure way to predict whether your planned combination will work.


Thing is I need this mainly for rendering and with my 4GB RAM I can barely use 50% of the power of my CPU, it's really a big bottleneck in my case and I just want to be able to use the power of my CPU and not to get some sort of " bonus " here.
Once I have enough RAM to let the software render I can then think about those 10% performance plus, and after all anything that is plus would be good.

I made up my mind not to mix my current and the new kingston RAM, settings dont match of each other so no need to risk here.

Thanks for your answers


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

If you bye new ram, please buy 3x 4gb ddr3 1600mhz.  
That will be the best for performance in your case.


----------



## Knogle (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Er will aber meine Kingstons kaufen  Der hat nur 45 Euro Budget ^^


----------



## DjangOC (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Olstyle schrieb:


> First of all, going from double channel to triple channel will give you 50% more bandwidth, but only about 10% performance (tops). You should also consider that going from 1600MHz to 1333MHz you lose bandwidth on that front which additionally lessens the effect of triple channel.
> Secondly, mixing Ram is possible but not advisable. Some modules work together, some don't, there is no sure way to predict whether your planned combination will work.



Es kommt dabei wohl auf die ICs drauf an, denn ich habe auch schon Tridents mit normalen Dominator und mit Mach Extremes betrieben, von 1,5V - 1,85V und von 1600 bis 2000 Mhz, sowie von CL7 bis CL9 hätten die eigentlich nicht unterschiedlicher sein können, aber dennoch liefen sie, da sie alle PSC hatten.


----------



## realmaddog (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall! Und der Verbrauch wird sogar noch niedriger sein ergo auch die Temperatur.  So 4Ghz solltest du mit nem x5670 ganz flauschig hin bekommen.



Und mein board der ersten x58 generation taugt auch noch was - oder isn upgrade sinnvoll


----------



## DjangOC (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

müsste auch gehn.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



realmaddog schrieb:


> Und mein board der ersten x58 generation taugt auch noch was - oder isn upgrade sinnvoll


Ist ein sehr gutes board und wird auch mit dem niedrigeren multi eines X5650  über 4GHz locker schaffen, den X5670 brauchst du da nicht mal.
Aber installier unbedingt vorher das neueste BIOS.


----------



## realmaddog (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

super, danke. F13 is schon länger drauf


----------



## Jan565 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der X5650 ist schon eine super CPU. Aber mir juckt es auch in den Fingern wieder zu basteln. Leider habe ich keine so gute CPU. Über 1,3Vc für 4GHz. Man kann nicht alles haben. Bis 4,5GHz habe ich den mal getestet, aber das muss nicht sein. Da habe ich dann schon fast 1,5Vc. Vielleicht hole ich mir irgendwann noch die Triton Wakü. Wenn die das gut stemmt gehe ich vielleicht doch noch mal weiter. 

Aber lohnen tut das aufstocken erst ab dem 5820K. Alles darunter ist kein wirkliches upgrade.


----------



## Aslinger (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



realmaddog schrieb:


> super, danke. F13 is schon länger drauf



Hast du auch ein Gigabyte EX-58 UD der 1. Generation?



Jan565 schrieb:


> Der X5650 ist schon eine super CPU. Aber mir juckt  es auch in den Fingern wieder zu basteln. Leider habe ich keine so gute  CPU. Über 1,3Vc für 4GHz. Man kann nicht alles haben. Bis 4,5GHz habe  ich den mal getestet, aber das muss nicht sein. Da habe ich dann schon  fast 1,5Vc. Vielleicht hole ich mir irgendwann noch die Triton Wakü.  Wenn die das gut stemmt gehe ich vielleicht doch noch mal weiter.
> 
> Aber lohnen tut das aufstocken erst ab dem 5820K. Alles darunter ist kein wirkliches upgrade.



Mit LLC auf on? Bei mir ist das auf off und die VCore sinkt unter LinX Last z.B. um 0,5V. DVID kann ich nicht andrehen, weil dann zirpen die Spannungswandler (0,90V Leerlauf ca.). Ist aber normal [Sammelthread] Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 / Extreme (Intel X58) [4] - Seite 46


Bei den neueren Boards wurde das behoben. 0,90V anstatt 1,20V im Leerlauf bringen viell 2-3W weniger Verbrauch, vernachlässigbar und kein lästiges zirpen der Spannungswandler.


----------



## Jan565 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich benutze kein LLC. Bei mir liegt konstant die gleiche Spannung an. Mir ist es nämlich egal ob die CPU jetzt ein paar Watt mehr brauch oder nicht. Den Unterschied merkt man am Ende eh nicht. 

Vielleicht liegt es auch am Board, man weiß es nicht.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn du kein LLC benutzt sollte aber nicht immer die gleiche Spannung anliegen, das möchte Intel nämlich so. Kann natürlich boardspezifisch sein, VDroop sollte dennoch vorhanden sein. Würde mich da auch nicht zwingend auf Software verlassen, direkt auf dem Board messen wäre ideal.

Edit: Oder meintest du konstant im BIOS und dann abzüglich VDrop und VDroop?


----------



## Fatal Justice (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es sollte ohne LLC schon ein sichtbarer Spannungsabfall zu sehen sein. Der im Bios eingegebene Wert ist bereits im Idle etwas niedriger. Unter Volllast dann sehr deutlich. Ich habe auch kein Multimeter, aber mit Software lässt sich das auch beobachten.


----------



## realmaddog (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Hast du auch ein Gigabyte EX-58 UD der 1. Generation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja habe ich

atm mein system:

 Intel i7 920 @ 3,60Ghz 1.08v - Uncore @ 3600Mhz - QPI/VTT 1,26v - Corsair H70 @ 2x Noctua NF-P12 - Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 
Corsair XMS3 12GB PC3-16000@1800 8-9-8-24 1T 1.64v - Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom @stock - Enermax Revolution85+ 850W - Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD
OCZ Vertex 2 120GB - 2x Samsung Spinpoint F1 750GB 7200rpm - 2x Samsung EcoGreen F3 1,5TB 5400rpm - LG BH10LS30 BluRay-Brenner

soll aber mit nem gebrauchten X5670 und ner gebrauchten R9 290X ne frischzellenkur bekommen

Stimmt das eigentlich das man mit den hexa core nur 1,5x den Ramtakt als uncore braucht - nicht wie derzeit 2fach?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ja, das stimmt, die Westmere brauchen nur noch 1,5 fach Ram takt,  aber man kann mit dem uncore noch Leistung rauskommen,  also trotzdem versuchen, den höher zu bekommen 

wie alt ist das netzteil?
wenn das mehr als 4 Jahre alt ist, Tausch es mit aus, du würdest dich doch sehr ärgern,  ein es die Hufe hoch reißt und was anderes an Hardware mit nimmt. dazu ist es eh massiv overpowered. 

Da wir hier etwas mehr als sonst an Strombedarf haben, sag ich mal, 600-750 um auf jeden Fall sicher zu sein 

Achja und bei nur 1,08v ist der vdrop selbst ohne llc sehr sehr klein, das ist einfach mal nix. ich geb bis zu 1,4 auf meine cpus... bei den alten c2d und C2Q auch noch bis zu 1,5.


----------



## realmaddog (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das Enermax Revolution85+ 850W ist ziemlich genau 4 Jahre alt und hat sogar noch 1 Jahr garantie.
Technisch ist es denke ich bis auf die effizienz sicher up2date und wenn ich mich so am markt umschaue was da gerade bei OEM neu verkauft wird.
ENERMAX - Product

Jop das netzteil ist bewusst gewählt worden da es eben nicht überlasted werden sollte und die effizienz und lautstärke unter bisheriger last ziemlich optimal sind.
Und das nicht voll auslasten hat halt den vorteil auch das die lebensdauer nicht so schnell vberkürzt wird.

100.000 stunden bei 70% auslastung. gibt enermax an als laufleistung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Für eine 980ti würde ich nur ein DC-DC Netzteil nutzen, bitte infomiere dich, ob das Enermax Gruppenreguliert ist, oder ob es schon dc-dc verwendet.
Edit,  ich war o anders, ne 290x soll ja rein, die peaked ja nicht so.
Vergiss es


----------



## realmaddog (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Branchenführende "Asymmetrische Hybrid DC-to-DC" Topologie mit der führenden Effizienz & stabilsten Leistung

dürfte das dann sein?

aja und REVOLUTION85+'s 6 12V rails with 30A output and true 6 individual Over Current Protection circuits ensure best power distribution and compatibility without sacrificing safety control.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

jupp,  mein edit oben ist auch interessant, bin etwas durcheinander dank Erkältung,  du wolltest ja gar keine 980ti


----------



## realmaddog (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

nein mit ausblick auf DX12 und Vulcan sowie den jetzigen mantle games - sehe ich mich mit der r9 290X preis/leistungstechnisch deutlich besser gerüsted. Da sie ja dort auf dem niveu der 980ti fast ist.


----------



## DjangOC (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab ein Revolution85+ 1250W muss sagen, das ist gut, wenn dir aber nur etwas Metallstaub (Casemodding) da rein fliegt ist es hinne.

(Weiss jemand wo man für dieses NT den Kabelsatz günstig bekommt?)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn ich für sowas Geld hätte,  würde ich mir auch sowas rein schrauben, aber es lohnt sich ja kaum und Geld hab ich auch nicht.


----------



## DjangOC (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn ich für sowas Geld hätte,  würde ich mir auch sowas rein schrauben, aber es lohnt sich ja kaum und Geld hab ich auch nicht.



Nimm dir lieber Xeon X5675, sind genügsamer, habn en höheren Multi, und letztens gingen ein "Lot of 4" Bundle für 299£ Sofortkauf weg, halt aus UK aber ich mein bei 4 bekommste hier die anderen 3 gut verkauft. Ich z.B. suche 2 davon, hatt aber ned die nötige Asche flüssig.


----------



## realmaddog (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DjangOC schrieb:


> Hab ein Revolution85+ 1250W muss sagen, das ist gut, wenn dir aber nur etwas Metallstaub (Casemodding) da rein fliegt ist es hinne.
> 
> (Weiss jemand wo man für dieses NT den Kabelsatz günstig bekommt?)



da bei mir damals paar kabel zu kirz warn hab ich einfach bei enermax sleber angefragt und gratis neue längere bekommen die ich brauchte. die sind da recht hilfsbereit - probiers einfach mit ner anfrage was du rbauchst.


----------



## DjangOC (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



realmaddog schrieb:


> da bei mir damals paar kabel zu kirz warn hab ich einfach bei enermax sleber angefragt und gratis neue längere bekommen die ich brauchte. die sind da recht hilfsbereit - probiers einfach mit ner anfrage was du rbauchst.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...n-kabelsatz-fuer-das-revolution-85-1250w.html

Leider hat mir Brack ned weiter geholfen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DjangOC schrieb:


> Nimm dir lieber Xeon X5675, sind genügsamer, habn en höheren Multi, und letztens gingen ein "Lot of 4" Bundle für 299£ Sofortkauf weg, halt aus UK aber ich mein bei 4 bekommste hier die anderen 3 gut verkauft. Ich z.B. suche 2 davon, hatt aber ned die nötige Asche flüssig.


Missverständnis,  ich mein die 290(x), mein x5560 reicht mir noch.


----------



## DjangOC (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo, hab die Xeon X5675 fürs Classifield für mich rntdeckt, die kommrn mit 80W aus und sind fast so stark getaktet wie der X5680 welcher wohl 55W mehr braucht


----------



## DjangOC (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

sagt mal, mit dem X58 Board, kann ich da auch ECC Ram OCen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ich hab ecc von Samsung mit 1066mhz auf 1470mhz gehabt.
Der reg-ecc läuft nur bis etwa 1450 und hat schon 1333 nenntaktung.


----------



## DjangOC (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ok, bei wie viel Voltage?

Meine sind Samsung 4GB Module.

Ich mein, ich kann die ja auch auf 1.85 24/7 laufen lassen, Wasserkühler sollte ich gefräst bekommen, ich mein Mach Extremes gibt @stock mit 1.85V 

was mich mal interessieren würde, ist 1600C11ECC vs 1600C11 wer da mer Punkte bei Pi rausholt, ich würde behaupten Ecc.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab noch keinem Modul über 1,66v zugemutet


----------



## Knogle (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wieviel kN schafft ihr mit euren 6 Kernen beim Chessbench?
Wenn ich Online Schachspiele, lass ich immer die Stellungen analysieren, und die beste berechnen, jedoch dauert das mit meinem Xeon E3 1231v3 ewig, manchmal bis zu 2 Minuten, und das ist dann schon nervig bei Blitzschach

Wie schauts bei euch aus?


----------



## DjangOC (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

verlink den Benchmark mal. Dann kann ich dir sagen was ich @stock hätte.


----------



## Knogle (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das Board wo nur die OVP verkauft wurde, das Angebot wurde entfernt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

zu recht, das war auch n mieses Spiel


----------



## Knogle (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Fritz 12 benchmark - Chess.com hier der Chessbench


----------



## DjangOC (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin gegen 7 Uhr zuhause, lass ich mal laufen, ist dann aber @stock, mit ecc Rams


----------



## Knogle (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mich wundert: Warum gibt es Intel ES fuer Sockel 1366 aus 2006?  den Sockel gibts doch erst seit 2007

Damals muss das doch exorbitant viel Performance gewesen sein in 2006


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Samples der 5960X waren auch schon ein Jahr vor Release im Umlauf


----------



## Knogle (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dann kann man eigentlich doch sagen, dass der Sockel 1366 schon 9 Jahre alt ist oder? 

Ist ja schon nen richtig altes Eisen
Aber das BIOS von dem MSI X58 Pro-E ist Stand 2005, also muss es das wohl schon 2005 gegeben haben


----------



## Framinator (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

...Aber immer noch gut!


----------



## Knogle (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Framinator schrieb:


> ...Aber immer noch gut!


Ja, und zimindest in Multithread noch besser als aktuelle CPUs^^


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aktuelle CPUs sind 5960X und 6700K. So weit würd ich mich nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen.


----------



## Knogle (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Zumindest den i7 6700k schafft er noch


----------



## DjangOC (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Aktuelle CPUs sind 5960X und 6700K. So weit würd ich mich nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen.



Nun ja, ein SR2 mit 2 6Kerner ist billiger als ein dieser 8Kerner, besser zu takten, und leistungsstärker, ich mein, man muss gleiches mit gleichem vergleichen, deren Leistungsspitze gegen unsere...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Zumindest den i7 6700k schafft er noch


Aber nur mit OC gegen Stock. OC vs OC kommt er selbst am 4790K nur knapp vorbei, wenn man beide bei "normalen" Taktraten hält.
Das ist natürlich noch gut, aber einfach pauschal kann man sowas wie "besser als aktuelle" nicht behaupten.



DjangOC schrieb:


> Nun ja, ein SR2 mit 2 6Kerner ist billiger als ein dieser 8Kerner, besser zu takten, und leistungsstärker, ich mein, man muss gleiches mit gleichem vergleichen, deren Leistungsspitze gegen unsere...



Das ist debattierbar (verfügbarkeit des SR-2, höherer Praxisnutzen von 8 vs 12 Kernen, 5960X gibts schon für 750€, und Benchmarks sprechen manchmal auch eine andere Sprache). 
Ändert aber nichts daran, dass *ein* Westmere multithreaded nicht schneller als *eine* aktuelle CPU ist. Ich denke nicht, dass "immer eins mehr als wie du" eine gute Methode ist um Architekturen zu vergleichen 
Sonst musst du auch bei den aktuellen Generationen die Leistungsspitze nehmen, und dann sind wir bei vier oder acht CPUs. Und auch gegen zwei davon sieht Westmere kein Land, selbst OC vs stock.

Entweder fair vergleichen, oder gar nicht


----------



## DjangOC (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also Sockel 1577 oder so gab es auch 8x12 Kerner, und die kann man auch tackten...

Knogle, wegem Chessdings, das kommt nur mit 8 Threads klar.
1Th: RG: 04.89, kK/s: 02'347
2Th: RG: 10.35, kK/s: 04'967
3Th: RG: 15.17, kK/s: 07'280
4Th: RG: 19.55, kK/s: 09'384
5Th: RG: 23.37, kK/s: 11'218
6Th: RG: 25.90, kK/s: 12'433
7Th: RG: 28.12, kK/s: 13'495
8Th: RG: 25.12, kK/s: 12'058

mit nem Xeon X3670 @stock 3,2GHz und 24GB ECC Ram, laut CPU-Z 1066C7-7-7-20-86-2T

Hoffe konnte dir helfen. Gruss

edit1:
32x4GB ECC - 64GB 16X4GB DDR3 Memory RAM PC3 10600 ECC Reg DIMM 240 Pin | eBay - 300Euro inkl
Mainboard mit PCI-E 16 - Supermicro X8QBE LF Rev 2 0 Quad LGA1567 Xeon 7500 E7 4800 10 Core 6 4 GT s QPI | eBay - wird schon auf 700 inkl runter gehen... 
4 x 20HTs @2,4GHz - 2X Intel Xeon E7 8860 Q5AP ES 10 Core 20HT 24MB L3 2 267 LGA1567 Tested Fastpost | eBay - 900 Euro - Die CPUs bekommste schon auf 2,75 GHz und dann muss man mal gucken

Mit Zöllen wohl so 2250 Euro, und für so "wenig" Geld bekommste wohl kaum etwas gleichwertiges auf aktueller Basis.  Und **** man, wenn ich mal überschüssig Geld hab, hol ich mir das Ding, um damit zu falten. Ich mein, ne neue Heizung kostet mehr


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sockel 1567 ist aber kein Sockel 1366, und nein, die kann man nicht takten. Hat zumindest noch niemand hinbekommen und den Beweis dafür geliefert.
 Einfach fair sein und CPUs in gleicher Anzahl vergleichen, sonst kann man sich das sparen^^


----------



## DjangOC (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nun ja, Ist ja Blos westmere-EX. Ich will die Dinger auf 2011-3 Basis sehen, wo du nicht auch nur mit speziellen Boards betreiben kannst, und dabei kein spezielles BIOS hast, oder sie gar auf ein X99 setzen kannst. Das wird es nicht geben, da es ja sonst sinnfrei wäre Enthusiasten und Serverbereich zu trennen. Und das SR2 gehört nunmal -  und ich besitze eines - zum Enthusiastenbereich und nicht zum Serverbereich. Und bei 2011-3 ist der I7 8 Kerner das einzige Enthusiastsche, die 6 Kerner sind schon lange als Midrange anzusehen, mMn. Ich mein mein Notebook für die Schule hat ein I7 4/8er auf 2,4GHz, klar wird laut, wenn load, aber ich will es nicht miesen.  

Wegen taktbarkeit, so wurde ich damals auf OCS von Bullshooter oder so hochgenommen, warum ich mir nicht gleich ein LGA 1567 sys zulege, es endete darin, dass man die takten könne, aber halt nicht sooo guet.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das SR-X ist für dich also für Server und kein Board für Enthusiasten?

 Dual-Socket unter 2011/2011v3 ist auch nicht anders als unter Westmere, nur eben beschränkter was OC angeht. 
Die E5 26xx laufen alle auf boards mit einem Sockel. Ist exakt das gleiche Prinzip wie früher beim 1366. 

Wurde und wird sogar hier im Forum oft genug gemacht, vor allem mit den Achtkernern bevor es den 5960X gab.

Deswegen finde ich es durchaus angebracht die CPUs entweder 1v1 oder 2v2 zu vergleichen, aber nicht gemischt. Der Preis hat auch nichts mit der Aussage "X ist besser als Y in Z" zu tun. 
Allein darum geht es mir, diese pauschale Aussage ist schlichtweg falsch und irreführend. Der Sockel ist sehr gut, aber nicht einfach schneller als aktuelle.
Vergleich doch einfach UP mit UP, DP mit DP und EX mit EX.

Ein übertaktetes 1567-sys will ich mal sehen, ich hab sehr lange nach Daten zu dem Thema gesucht und nie was gefunden außer Behauptungen.


----------



## DjangOC (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das SR-X ist ja eben für den normaln 2011er, und auch diese XEONs zu takten stellte sich als schwer heraus. Ich weiss/wusste nicht das es auch für die 2011-3er CPUs ein SR-X gibt. Das alte kann ja nicht gehen.

Nun ja, ich als Person mit knappem Budget messe eben in Preisklassen, und nicht nach UP und DP. Und ich mein, mit meinem W3670 fahr (ich für mich) besser wie mit nem 4 Kerner System, wo ich kein ECC Support habe. 

Und wenn ich sonst was mache, dann kann ich das SR2 mobilisieren, just for fun find ich macht dieses mehr spass, und wenn es mal wirklich intensiv rechnen muss, hau ich dort auch die ECCs rauf.

Aber nun ja, jedem das seine. Ich mag meine Dinos halt.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat doch absolut nichts mit persönlichen Vorlieben zu tun. Jemand hat geschrieben, dass Westmere besser im multithread als aktuelle sind. 
Weiß jetzt auch nicht was schwer daran zu verstehen ist, dass 2011v3-Systeme mit zwei Sockeln das Nachfolger von 1366-Systemen mit zwei Sockeln sind, egal ob bei Servern oder Enthusiasten.
Übertaktbar muss das nicht mal sein um für Enthusiasten zu taugen, nur schneller, und das ist es ja locker auch ohne OC.

Immerhin war dein joke mit dem knapp bemessenen Budget gut


----------



## DjangOC (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nunja, mein jetztiges System hat, keine 650CHF gekostet, mit dem neuen Mobo (ne ned das P6T6 - seit dem Wort Ausweisbild keine Reaktion mehr) wohl ein P6T7 aus dem chinesischen Raum, werdens, wohl - wir sind noch am Verhandeln, sind bereits bei 170$ angelangt - 800CHF sein.

Da ich in nem alten Haus wohne, und entweder mit Holzscheitern, oder mit Infrarotheizung heizen kann, ist es gescheiter mit der Rechner zu heizen 

Ob der nun faltet über die Nacht, oder an SETI@home schafft, und dabei Stromverbrennt ist mir eigentlich egal, denn wenn ich die Infrarotheizung einschalte, dann verbrennt die auch Energie (indirekt zumindest).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also das ein 5960x mitvoc n Gespann x5650 mit oc auf nem sr2 schlägt,  sofern wir vonn voller skallierung der threads reden, möchte ich sehen.

Ich hab neulich die Rechenleistung von nem i5 660 mit nem i5 750. Verglichen. Der der 2c/4t braucht für die Leistung der nativen 4c/4t mehr als 4,25ghz, wo der 750 mit 2,8ghz rechnet.

Selbst mit 30-35% IPC-Vorsprung, da werfen die beiden 6-Kerner immerhin noch 4c/8t mehr in die waagschale...

Ich behaupte sogar, dass da die Westmere ohne oc auskommen. 

Der Vergleich ist abee nur im Budget sinnvoll, der 5960x bringt dafür andere Vorteile mit...

Was man vergleicht, ist aber immer abhängig von der Intention die man hat. Most bang for buck, bei voll skalierender Anwendung? Dann ja, brauch ich moderene cpu featuers?  Da fliegt 1366 eh raus.....


----------



## Haasinger (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Aber nur mit OC gegen Stock. OC vs OC kommt er selbst am 4790K nur knapp vorbei, wenn man beide bei "normalen" Taktraten hält.
> Das ist natürlich noch gut, aber einfach pauschal kann man sowas wie "besser als aktuelle" nicht behaupten.
> 
> 
> ...



Oder du nimmst einfach ne neue CPU die den gleichen Marktwert hat. Darauf kommts nämlich am ende an. NUR darauf


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Haasinger schrieb:


> Oder du nimmst einfach ne neue CPU die den gleichen Marktwert hat. Darauf kommts nämlich am ende an. NUR darauf


Für einen budgetorientierten Käufer? Klar. Streit ich nicht ab, hab ich mehrmals selbst im Laufe dieser Diskussion gesagt.
Für die Aussage "1366-CPUs sind besser in multithread als moderne CPUs"? Nein. 

Aber interessant wie viele sich hier persönlich angegriffen fühlen, wenn man was anderes sagt als "1366 über alles"


----------



## Haasinger (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@ VP, es sind hier eigentlich alle Käufer irgendwie Budgetorientiert. Sonst hätten wir alle ne 980Ti auf nem i7 sitzen.
Trotzdem finde ich dass es hier eher mehr Hater gegenüber gebrauchter Hardware gibt.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es ist eine Sache einen alten Sockel zu mögen oder wegen Budget zu nutzen, aber dieses ständige "wir sind BESSER als alle anderen, wir sind SCHNELLER als alle anderen" ist doch lächerlich.
Vor allem wenn man dann zwei CPUs auf einem seltenen board gegen eine  vergleichen muss, nur um die Aussage des Kultanführers zu stützen.

Die Leute auf anderen boards machen sich nicht über diesen Thread lustig, weil Westmere genutzt wird, sondern wegen solcher Behauptungen.
Ich bin raus hier, das wird mir zu sehr Glaubenskrieg. Auf die Aussagen der letzten paar posts habe ich bereits in meinen posts von letzter Nacht geantwortet, man muss sie nur lesen statt ständig das gleiche zu schreiben.


----------



## Knogle (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wolltest du nicht schon damals raus, als ich mit dem OC auf 1567 angefangen habe?


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Zu der Sache 5960X vs. SR-2 + 2 Xeons: 

Kommt allerdings auch drauf an ob man nur zum Benchen oder für den Alltag übertaktet. Denn ein 5960X ist ohne Zweifel alltagstauglicher... Und mit ca. 1700 Punkten für den 5960X @4.5GHz ist ein Gespann aus 2 X5680ern @4.9GHz (welche definitiv alltagsuntauglich sind...) mit ca. 2200 im Idealfall auch "nur" 25% schneller. Wenn man beide Systeme auf alltagstaugliche Taktraten von 4.2GHz heruntertaktet (das ist sowohl für den 5960X als auch für die X5680er für den Produktiveinsatz das Maximum...) dürfte der Vorteil des Sockel 1366 nur noch sehr marginal sein. Außerdem ist die Ausfallwarscheinlichkeit der alten 1366er-Boards und gerade von solchen Extremboards wie dem SR-2 extrem hoch. 

Und der Nutzen der 2. CPU ist selbst in Anwendungen so eine Sache, da der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil einer 2. CPU durch NUMA ja sehr stark von der Optimierung der Anwendungen abhängt.

Aber, keine Frage, so ein SR-2-System hat definitiv mehr Coolness. 
Schade, dass es keine wirklich übertaktbaren Dual-Sockel-fähigen 2011-CPUs gab.

EDIT: Haha, noch gepostet bevor die Uhr umgestellt wurde.


----------



## Jan565 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



			
				iGameKudan;7788243} Außerdem ist die Ausfallwarscheinlichkeit der alten 1366er-Boards und gerade von solchen Extremboards wie dem SR-2 extrem hoch. 
[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Die höchste Ausfallrate hat man in den ersten Wochen der Hardware und kurz vor Lebensende. Problem daran ist, man steckt bei beiden nicht drin. Daher ist es auch schwer zu sagen wann die Hardware ausfällt. Pauschal zu sagen das die bei älteren Boards höher ist, kann man nicht! Genauso kann man auch nicht sagen das zum Beispiel ein neuer Monitor länger halt ab dem Kaufdatum als der alte.
> 
> Ein Kumpel von mir und ich haben uns damals, als der Hype um 16:10 da war 22" Monitore gekauft. Er einen Acer, ich einen LG. Seiner ist nach 4 Jahren kaputt gegangen. Meinen nutze ich nun seid 7 Jahren ohne Probleme. Also fast doppelt so lange Lebt meiner bereits als seiner jemals gelabt hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## DjangOC (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also, ich finde, das SR-2 ist extremst hart im nehmen, den bis jetzt ist es bei mir erst 3 mal bei mir draufgegangen, und nicht von sich aus, sondern wegen NT, wegen CPU und wegen nem falschen Ram, und was auch cool ist, jedesmal sofort Ersatz.

Auch gewisse Biegeradien macht es mit... 

Ich mein, ich hätte schon auch gerne eine neue LGA 2011-3 Plattform, nur hab ich nunmal das Geld nicht dazu, sondern hatte mir damals ein Classifield aus nem Shop gekauft, und sofort registriert, sprich, hab noch gut 5 Jahre immer Ersatz, oder sonst dann halt auch mal eine neue Plattform von EVGA. (Wobei ich da dann lieber ne GPU hätte, neue EVGA Boards seien ja kacke hab ich gehört.)

@Jan, soviel ich weiss gibts nur die Modele (glaubs werden so geschrieben) Xeon E5-2687W, die gehen mit mühe wohl knapp bis 4GHz, aber scheinbar nur, wenn gut selektioniert, und Board und CPUs SubZero gehen. Hab ich zumindest so gelesen (ist English - HWBot halt)

Und ich mein mit SubZero Dice oder LN2 grht das SR-2 halt auch auf 5,5GHz mit seinen CPUs. Das wäre interessant zu sehen, was nun besser ist. Ich als Westmere-Jüngling sage natürlich SR-2


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

an dem Thema OC ist ja Intel schuld, die wollen ja nicht mehr.
Und ob jetzt etwas "besser" ist, hängt,  wie ich schon sagte, von der vergleichsgrundlage ab. 

1366 ist aus budgets ich teils incessant,  aber man muss eben auch oc betreiben, um was zu reißen.

bei nem 5930k bin ich auch ohne Oc schon gut im Rennen.


----------



## Fatal Justice (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> . Außerdem ist die Ausfallwarscheinlichkeit der alten 1366er-Boards und gerade von solchen Extremboards wie dem SR-2 extrem hoch.



Das glaube ich so nicht. Unter extrem OC oder Bedingungen sicherlich. Das Instabilitäten auftreten ist auch noch im Rahmen, wenn kein Sicherheitspolster bei den Spannungen einkalkuliert wurde. Der Totalausfall nach ein paar Jahren ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. Die X58 hatten auch durch die Bank hochwertige Komponenten. Eher glaube  ich an den Tod eines NT oder der HD in(nach) einem solchen Zeitrahmen.


----------



## Gast201808272 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ICh denke auch, dass die Boards ziemlich robust sind. Schaut euch nur mal die alten LGA775 Platinen an. Ich hab meine Asus Boards immer bis zum FSB Maximum gequält und hatte nie ein defektes dabei. Den Gigabytes wird noch längere Lebensdauer nachgesagt. Ein X48 DQ6 ist heute immer noch so beliebt, dass dafür 100 € hingeblättert werden.


----------



## realmaddog (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

der x58 ist ein server chipsatz der für langjährige 24/7 einsätze gebaut ist. für die xeon cpu gilt das selbe - bekommst teilweise sogar mit 10 jahren garantie. Denke nicht das man die so schnell kaputt bekommt. Bis auf natürlich diverse boards wo  die fertigung versagt hat - aber das gibts hat überall-


----------



## Knogle (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich denke Kudan ist nicht so der Sockel 1366 Liebhaber


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ich denke Kudan ist nicht so der Sockel 1366 Liebhaber


Du, ich war mit meinem 5650 und dem X58A-UD7 mehr als zufrieden. Nur versucht ihr ja krampfhaft alle Nachteile auszublenden...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nein,  das ist nict wahr, auch wenn sich das gelegentlich so liest.
der Preis für gute bords ist astronomisch, also keine Preisempfehlung mehr, die Hardware alt, und es kann natürlich altersbedingt zu Ausfällen kommen.

Die Abwärme bei oc ist nicht zu unterschätzen,  oc selbst kann recht komplex werden...

nur wem erzählen wir das hier? wer hier zur "kerntruppe" gehört weiß des ja.
wenn mich sonst wer fragt,  dem empfehle ich natürlich neuware oder ab sandy gebraucht.
ist ja nicht so, dass 1366 hier mega ist. aber immer noch bessr als so manch halbgare amd Lösung ; )


----------



## Fatal Justice (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Du, ich war mit meinem 5650 und dem X58A-UD7 mehr als zufrieden. Nur versucht ihr ja krampfhaft alle Nachteile auszublenden...



Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber LGA1366 lohnt sich, sofern man ihn bereits seit Jahren hat, noch länger zu behalten. Ein Wechsel bringt häufig kaum nennenswerte Leistungsgewinne in der Praxis. Wenn ich einen neuen Rechner bräuchte würde ich den Sockel natürlich nicht kaufen. Für Bastler bringt er auch nur was, wenn die Hardware günstig ist und dass ist bei den MB gerade nicht der Fall. Über die Nachteile bin ich mir bewusst, der PC ist stromoptimiert und läuft auch nicht stundenlang am Tag.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Klar, solange man noch ein Board hat wäre es ohne Zweifel bescheuert den Sockel 1366 aufzugeben. Nur es gibt ja eine gewisse Person die den Sockel 1366 immernoch als Gebrauchtkauf-Geheimtipp ohne nennenswerte Einschränkungen bewirbt.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also, wenn mir die CPU oder das Board abraucht, würde ich Sockel 1366 in Rente schicken und mir eine neue Plattform kaufen.
Irgendwann muss man mal loslassen. 

Ich selbst würde ja am liebsten sofort loslassen, aber es dauert ja noch ewig, bis Skylake E kommt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hehe, 

dir frage ist aber manchmal auch, was wirtschaftlicher ist.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich spare ja woanders.
So trage ich meine Unterhosen besonders lange und kaufe selten neue.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

har har, 

aber ernsthaft. 
wenn ich neuen ram, ne neue cpu und n neues Bord kaufen muss, dann sind fix mal 450€ weg.  und dann kann ich gegenrechnen,  dass mir n ersetzbar d für etwa 80€ durchaus wirtschaftlich hilft.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn du 6 Jahre lang mir einer zur damaligen Zeit teuren Plattform herumgewirtschaftet hast, wirst du meiner Meinung nach mehr als 400€ auf der hohen Kante liegen haben.
Dann kannst du dir auch was neues gönnen.
Ich kenne z.B. einige Leute, die mit einem 5000€ Budget ankommen und sagen, dass sie den alten Sockel 775 Rechner nun schon lange hatten und was neues wollen.
Versuch denen mal zu erklären, dass sie dafür keine 5000€ ausgeben müssen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



realmaddog schrieb:


> der x58 ist ein server chipsatz der für langjährige 24/7 einsätze gebaut ist.


Das nutzt dir nichts, wenn dir 'nen CPU Spannungsregler abfackelt.
Genau das ist mir nämlich mit 'nem Gigabyte X79A-UD5 passiert...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Stefan,  das kann dir auch mit nem z97 passieren 

Threshold, ich hab derzeit etwa 10€ Budget liegen für sowas.
Ich hab 1366er auch nicht neu gekauft. werde ich auch mit 2011 nicht tun.

Klar, wer so n Budget hat, dem erkläre ich immer gern, dass er nen Großteil gern in n anderes Hobby stecken darf.
N 5 K Budget ist selbst für ne HighEnd Workstation mit CAD GPU ne ganze menge.

Ich Bbau daraus die IT für mein Haus komplett neu, inkl. Monitoren... 
Und ich hab einiges an Rechnern im Einsatz.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

OK, wenn du mehr oder weniger gebrauchte Hardware kaufst um Geld zu sparen und dann auch nicht immer das neueste haben muss, ist wieder was anderes.
Ich meine jetzt aber eben die Leute, die vor 6 Jahren sich ein 1366 System gekauft haben -- ich kenne da einige Fälle -- und denen nun was kaputt gegangen ist.
Da wird dann eben gefragt, ob es sich lohnt, da Geld zu investieren oder ob sie nicht lieber für 3000€ was neues kaufen sollen, denn damals hat das 1366 System auch so viel gekostet.
Und das Geld ist dann ebene auch vorhanden. Da sag ich dann nicht, dass es da noch gebrauchte Boards oder gebrauchte CPUs gibt, da sage ich dann, dass sich die neue Plattform schon lohnt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

kann sie auch, wobei das ne Einzelfallbetrachtung sein muss.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es geht immer um den Einzelfall.
Wer keine Knete hat oder wem es schlicht egal ist, kauft sich einfach was gebrauchtes.
Wer den Defekt als Anreiz nimmt, die Plattform zu wechseln, kauft was neues.


----------



## DjangOC (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht immer um den Einzelfall.
> Wer keine Knete hat oder wem es schlicht egal ist, kauft sich einfach was gebrauchtes.
> Wer den Defekt als Anreiz nimmt, die Plattform zu wechseln, kauft was neues.



JA!
Hab ich nicht, das ist so, selbstverständlich.
Defekt ist für mich der Anreiz es nochmals aber zuverlässiger zu machen/bauen. - Ich mein wer baut sich nen Wassergekühlten OCten undervolten 12 Kern Homeserver


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

HarHar, das nennt man dann "Mit Atombomben auf Mückenhjagd gehen"


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Stefan,  das kann dir auch mit nem z97 passieren


...bei dem man aber oft noch Garantie drauf hat...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ja klar, aber die is auch irgendwann rum 
wie bei jedem Mainbord 
Und im Normalfall werden Mainbords seit ewig und drei Tagen länger als die Garantie läuft, verwendet 

Ich hab hier sogar ein x58 UD7 rev. 1 mit genau so nem Schaden liegen.
Das hab ich sogar so gekauft.
Dafür hat es aber keinen Kühler mehr montiert. Der passt zu gut auf mein EX58A-UD3r Rev. 2


----------



## Aslinger (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Also, wenn mir die CPU oder das Board abraucht, würde ich Sockel 1366 in Rente schicken und mir eine neue Plattform kaufen.
> Irgendwann muss man mal loslassen.
> 
> Ich selbst würde ja am liebsten sofort loslassen, aber es dauert ja noch ewig, bis Skylake E kommt.



Ich lasse nicht so schnell los. An 3Dfx hänge ich heute noch und habe davon 3 Systeme. 

Zum Thema Hardware raucht ab: Man kann Glück oder Pech haben. Vom Montagsmodell bis zum Sonntagsmodell. Die Spannungswandler werden wahrscheinlich schneller abrauchen bei hoher VCore Einstellung.


----------



## realmaddog (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

naja für mich is die entscheidung für 100 euro die multithread leistung (mit OC)  eines 6700k  (ohne OC) zu haben und  nochmal paar jahre damit auszukommen.
Mit DX 12/Mantle und der für 200 euro gebrauchten  R9 290X -´(die bei den beiden API auf 980TI level ist) Bin ich dann wohl auch spieletechnisch paar jahre wieder im grünen bereich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also den 6700 erreichst du doch nur mit nem 5650 mit oc und wenn ale threads genutzt werden. das ist ja dann augenwischerei. Es wird sicher ausreichen zum spielen, aber wirklich auf dem niveau eines 6700 wirst du dabei nicht sein.

Un das Theme ausgesorgt mit ner 290x? Ne, das glaub ich nicht. Eher werden die 980Ti die nächsten 12 bis 18 Monate dermaßen im Preis fallen müssen, da sie keiner mehr haben will... DX12 wird noch mal einiges an power mehr aus der Graka fordern. Maxwell ist seitens Nvidia toll für DX11, auf dx 12 wird das wohl ein Rohrkrepierer. Hier erwarte ich mit Pascale nächstes jahr eigentlich einen Pakenschlag wie es ihn lange nicht mehr gab.

AMD muss dagegen nur die Fury mit 8gb bringen und den chip shrinken


----------



## Knogle (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja^^ durfte gestern Benchmarks mit nem i7 6700k auf 4,2GHz machen, der macht da 880 Punkte, ein Xeon X5650 macht bei dem gleichen Takt 982 Punkte^^


----------



## Malc0m (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

und 100 Punkte unterschied für 2 Kerne bzw 4 Thread weniger finde ich schon beachtlich wenig...
Da ich mal wieder davon ausgehe das du mal wieder cinebench genutzt hast -.-


----------



## Knogle (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Trotzdem ises letztendlich mehr^^auch im Chessbench rechnet der X5650 mehr Knoten pro Sekunde


----------



## Malc0m (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

du vergleichst immer noch 4 Kerne mit 6 Kerne.
Klar hat der X5650 noch eine super Leistung für das Altern, aber spielt auch in einer anderen Liga.

Die reine Single-Core Leistung ist höchstens zu vergleichen, bei gleichem Takt. Das in Multicore Bench´s der 4Kerner das nachsehen zum 6Kerner hat ist jetzt keine große Überraschung Oo


----------



## Knogle (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das stimmt natuehrlich, aber immerhin liegen auch 5 Generationen dazwischen  und knapp 10 Jahre Alter


----------



## Jan565 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich würde eher sagen das ein X5650 mit OC auf 4GHz in etwa auf dem Niveau eines 3770/4770 @ Stock liegt beim Zocken und wenn alle Kerne genutzt werden, ist er etwas schneller als ein 6700K.

Also verstecken muss sich die CPU nicht. 

Wenn man dann noch dazu sieht, das die CPU 2010 erschienen ist, ist das schon eine sehr gute Leistung!

Trotzdem werde ich nächstes Jahr auf Broadwell-E/Zen umsteigen.


----------



## Knogle (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich werde wohl bis Skylake-E warten, frueher wird bei mir wohl nix gemacht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Von verstecken redet ja keiner, aber die Realität sieht leider so aus, das bisher eher Frostbite Spiwle wirklich den Vorteil der Kerne nutzen.

Wenn Skylake-E 2017 kommt, wird auch Westmere zum Altsilizium werden.  Angesichts dess dann hogwn Altees von fast 10 Jahren für die Plattform und etwa 6 Jahren bei der CPU ist das aber eine Leistung. 

Man sollte halt nicht glauben, dass man nem Skylake untwr vergleichbaren Bedingungen noch die Stirn bieten kann.
Zum Spielen braucht man diese Leistung in der cpu eh nicht wirklich.


----------



## Knogle (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja, es deutet eher darauf hin, dass die ersten Sockel 1366 CPUs schon 2005 verfuegbar waren, ich habe hier ein ES fuer Sockel 1366 aus 2006


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Marktstart war Afaik  2008, es interessieren nicht, das sind Entwicklungsmuster. Wenn es danach geht, war LGA775 auch 2Jahre eher verfügbar.


----------



## DjangOC (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi, so, wird nun doch ein UD7 ist mir lieber aus Deutschlad was zu kaufen.

Im Idealfall ist das Ding nächsten Freitag da... 


Sagt mal, würdet ihr nem W3670 den HS schleifen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Gibts da noch eines?


----------



## Knogle (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DjangOC schrieb:


> Hi, so, wird nun doch ein UD7 ist mir lieber aus Deutschlad was zu kaufen.
> 
> Im Idealfall ist das Ding nächsten Freitag da...
> 
> ...




Es gibt auch Xeons fuer 1366 welche fuer Apple hergestellt wurden, die kommen komplett ohne IHS, die sind super


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Orghs, Apfel-Hardware 

Spaß beiseite, mit fehlendem IHS ist aber sehr viel Vorsicht geboten.


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Einfach wie beim Athlon XP an die Ecken vom Package Klebepads anbringen, dann passiert eigentlich kaum was bzw. muss man dann schon grobmotorisch veranlagt sein


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

sicher, ich wollte es nur erwähnen,  besser für die Kühlung ist es sowieso. nur boxed und andere push pin kühler gehen nicht mehr.


----------



## Knogle (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> sicher, ich wollte es nur erwähnen,  besser für die Kühlung ist es sowieso. nur boxed und andere push pin kühler gehen nicht mehr.



Und nicht zu fest anziehen  Sonst hat das DIE nen integrierten Kuehlkoerper, dafuer aber dann perfekte Waermeuebertragung..


----------



## DjangOC (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Trotzdem ises letztendlich mehr^^auch im Chessbench rechnet der X5650 mehr Knoten pro Sekunde



Sag  mal, wie sind meine Werte für @stock und mit ecc rams?


----------



## Gast201808272 (6. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mal eine Frage an die Experten hier, ich will nicht schon wieder nen thread aufmachen:
Mein Asus P6T Deluxe V2 kommt mit der VCore für meinen Xeon E5645 nicht zurecht. Die VCore steht auf "Auto", das Board gibt 1,20 V drauf (was prinzipiell zu hoch ist). Egal welcher Multi. Also, die CPU taktet bei idle herunter, aber die SPannung sinkt leider nicht.
Woran liegt das?

PS: BIOS ist das aktuellste, was es gibt.


----------



## Knogle (6. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welches Board?


----------



## Gast201808272 (6. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Asus P6T Deluxe V2, wie oben geschrieben


----------



## Jan565 (6. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Stromsparmodis aus gemacht? 

Mein Xeon läuft immer auf 4GHz mit voller Vcore. Die paar Watt im Leerlauf mehr oder weniger merkt man am Ende eh nicht. Ist alles nur Augenwischerei.


----------



## Knogle (6. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja von den ASUS Boards kenn ich auch nur das die mit fester VCore laufen

Bei den MSI Boards gehts runter im Idle


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

steht doch da, asus p6t deluxe v2.

Hilps mach mal n Foto vom sauberen IHS, wenn ich richtig liege hast du wie Knogle n ES erwischt, der hat vielleicht gar kein EIST, dass richtig funktioniert.


----------



## Gast201808272 (6. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nee, ist kein ES. Da bin ich eigentlich sicher. Ich meine, das wär mir doch aufgefallen, es stand auf jeden Fall E5645 drauf.
Auf einem Asus Rampage III Gene läuft eine baugleiche CPU übrigens mit korrekter VCore Absenkung.

PS: Stromsparmodi sind alle aktiv. Also C1E im BIOS und Windows Energiesparplanm auf "Ausbalanciert".

PPS: Jahrgang '09 steht drauf. Ist das nicht etwas jung?

PPPS: Nö, scheint normal zu sein.


----------



## Knogle (6. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also bei meinen ASUS Boards hatte ich leider auch keine Absenkung erreichen koennen


----------



## Gast201808272 (6. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hm, echt komisch. Also ich muss schon sagen, das Rampage III ist im Gegensatz zu meinem P6T um einiges überlegen. Außer dass komischerweise bei mir die Northbridge kaum mal 40 °C erreicht, während man beim Rampage III froh sein kann, wenn sie unter 70 °C bleibt. Das verstehe ich nicht so recht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

wahrscheinlich eher ein Fehler der temp Diode.


----------



## Gast201808272 (7. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nein, die Temperatur stimmt in etwa. Wenn ich den NB Kühler berühre, stelle ich eine Temperatur leicht oberhalb der Körpertemperatur fest. Ich würde sagen 38-39 °C. Und das darfst du mir glauben, in Sachen Temperaturmessung bin ich ein echt guter Detektor 

Auf dem Rampage III Gene war die Temperatur so hoch, dass man es nicht länger als 3 Sekunden mit aufgelegtem Finger ausgehalten hat. Die menschliche Schmerzgrenze liegt in etwa bei 55-60 °C.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hat das rampage nicht n pcie lane Chip gehabt?

ich kann Maß leider mit meinen Systemen nicht ganz nachstellen, mein ud3r steht unter wasser, das ist sowieso kalt. mein up hat den 140er Lüfter so ausgerichtet, dass der nb kühler und der mit heatpipe verbundene vrm kühler mit im Luftzug liegen, einzig das msi x58 platinum wird heißer,  aber da bläst jetzt ein 80 er drauf 

sind das zwei unterschiedliche Revision des x58? der würde ja zwischendurch überarbeitet.


----------



## Knogle (7. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der ICH wurde ueberarbeitet, aber nicht der iOH o.O, wobei der ICH10R auch von Sockel 775 stammt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

es müsste n zweites stepping oder so geben, die x58a Bords haben ja n etwas besseres Effizienzverhalten.


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also es gibt unterschiedliche Steppings, B2 und B3 soweit ich weiß. Hier sind die Änderungen: X58 Chipset B3 Stepping Changes

Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass da irgendwas in Sachen Performance oder Effizienz verändert wurde. Klingt nur nach Kompatibilitätserhöhung. Dass die X85A effizienter sind, liegt glaube ich eher an Gigabyte und ihrer neuen Plattform.


----------



## Aslinger (7. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Laut Aida habe ich die Revision 13, Stepping B3. Gegen Ende 2009 habe ich auch erst den S1366 gekauft. Die ersten Käufer der X58 Boards werden die Revision 12 und Stepping B2 haben.


----------



## Knogle (7. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also ich habe B1 Stepping


----------



## Pronounta (7. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welcher Vcore ist denn für den E5620 der Höchste, der noch nicht schädlich ist (=der die Lebenszeit nicht stark einschränkt und am Besten nahezu unbeeinflusst lässt)? Ich muss ich an irgendeinem Wert orienteren können 

EDIT: Mein E5620 läuft auf 3,6GHz und 4GB RAM (wird noch aufgerüstet ) und schafft im Cinebench 471 Punkte. Bei 4GB RAM, wohlgemerkt. Das ist ziemlich gut.
Zum Gaming:
Ich habe meine HD 7790 von 1030/1500 auf 1200/1600 hochgeprügelt (mehr geht in MSI Afterburner nicht, hab anscheinend ein gutes Modell erwischt oder so ähnlich ) und dann mit dem E5620, welcher einen Athlon II X4 750K ersetzt hat, Benchmarks gemacht.

CSGO ging von 60-80FPS auf 155-200FPS

Guild Wars 2 ging von 30-40FPS auf niedrigsten Einstellungen beim rumlaufen in der Stadt auf 40-60FPS auf *höchsten* Einstellungen.

Und das nur durch GPU-Übertaktung und CPU-Wechsel erreicht. Und das mit solch einer Low-End GPU.


----------



## rottwag (8. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Laut Intel Specs darf er max 1,35 Volt bekommen. Musst halt die Temperaturen im Auge behalten.


----------



## Pronounta (8. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



rottwag schrieb:


> Laut Intel Specs darf er max 1,35 Volt bekommen. Musst halt die Temperaturen im Auge behalten.



Temps sind noch gut.
Meinem Netzteil traue ich momentan nicht mehr als die aktuellen 1,25V zu, mit der die CPU läuft 
Wenn ich mein NT dann mal ersetze, werde ich das Ding auch mal etwas härter übertakten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

der cm wert ist aber schlecht, mein xeon x3430 und mein i5 750 bringen ja mehr.

wie ist der ram takt?  wie der uncore takt, ....
da hängt es wo, und das ist nicht nur die ram Menge


----------



## Knogle (8. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jemand bereit sein 1156 System in einer Teamviewer Sitzung zur Verfuegung zu stellen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

what do you want to do?
ggf. könnte ich meinen Server zur Verfügung stellen.
Welches Risiko?


----------



## Knogle (8. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Risiko: MCE, Bluescreen,Reboot oder Freeze
Also nix kaputt^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Alles ok, aber ich muss jetzt erst mal mit den Hunden raus, ich schreib dir ne pn


----------



## Knogle (8. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich meld mich so in 30min ja?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin wiedee zu hause,  das passt dann, ja


----------



## DjangOC (8. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Leuts, hab hier ein Supermicro Board, leider ist die Pin Belegung nicht beschriftet, wie ist die echt (sofern das standartisiert ist...)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Um was gehts? Front Panel für Power, Reset, usw?

Edit:
Knogle, hast mich vergessen?


----------



## DjangOC (8. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

JA, Frontpanel, hab hier etwa 24 Pins aber kein Plan oder Beschriftung dazu, hab eben Board, Case, PSU, 2 Xeons und Dock alles gratis bekommen. Leider nicht drauf geachtet beim waküeinbau.


----------



## Knogle (8. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Um was gehts? Front Panel für Power, Reset, usw?
> 
> Edit:
> Knogle, hast mich vergessen?


Ja verspaetet sich leider etwas  bis wann haste Zeit? Wird wohl eher 19 Uhr


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

zum teilen noch ne halbe Stunde,  für team viewer heut nicht mehr.


----------



## Knogle (8. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hm ok schade :/


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab nunmal Familie 
N bissel Zeit will die auch.


----------



## DjangOC (8. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

und, einer ne Idee, wegen der Front Panel Geschichte?


----------



## Knogle (8. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Welches Board?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also innerhalb einer Bordreihe sindvdie Panels normal gleich,  also müsste der Headervtheoretisch bei allen Singlesocket Bords von Supermicro gleich sein. Online-Manual?


----------



## DjangOC (9. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ist en Dual Socket Board, und leider zusammen mit dem NT standartmässig verbaut gewesen, sprich eventuell en OEM Board, und von OEM Ware bei Dell hab ich die Erfahrung, das die anderst belegt sind.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dell hatvaber gute online Handbücher,  schau mal, ob du n maintaince Manual zu dem Server findest.


----------



## DjangOC (9. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ne, es ist eben (leider) kein Dell.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Meinst gibts von OEM wäre auch ne retail version, die pins müssten da gleich belegt sein, mach mal n Foto.


----------



## Knogle (9. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich wuerde es so wie ich machen
Einfach mal immer die Pins am Front Header paarweise kurzschliessen, und wenn das System startet haste das richtige Paar erwischt


----------



## DjangOC (9. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

jo, ich habe nur etwas schiess....


----------



## Knogle (9. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aber ist doch nicht wirklich dramatisch

Anders gehts ja sonst net^^


----------



## bingo88 (9. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hast du denn überhaupt keine Typbezeichnung für uns?


----------



## DjangOC (9. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ne, hab nix gefunden. muss aber mal genauer schauen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

mach mal n foto


----------



## Knogle (11. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Huch, was ist mit DjangoOC passiert?
Naja wenn er mich erreichen will, sa_tsuma@outlook.com


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Hilps schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Experten hier, ich will nicht schon wieder nen thread aufmachen:
> Mein Asus P6T Deluxe V2 kommt mit der VCore für meinen Xeon E5645 nicht zurecht. Die VCore steht auf "Auto", das Board gibt 1,20 V drauf (was prinzipiell zu hoch ist). Egal welcher Multi. Also, die CPU taktet bei idle herunter, aber die SPannung sinkt leider nicht.
> Woran liegt das?
> 
> PS: BIOS ist das aktuellste, was es gibt.


Hab bei mir genau das selbe Problem.
Takt geht zwar runter aber Vcore bleibt gleich. 

Hab schon von Windows bis bios settings alles durch probiert.

Ist bei aber erst seit dem Xeon so. Vorher gings.
Zur Not hätte ich Profile mit Takt und Spannung per Board Tool fahren können.
Aber unter Windows 10 funktionieren diese nicht mehr. Kennt jemand ansonsten andere tools die so etwas anbieten?


----------



## Knogle (11. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Betreibt einer von euch auf nem MSI Board ECC Ram?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ahem,  also der reg ecc ging nicht, aber normaler ecc läuft aktuell auf dem x58 platinum mit dem sli bios.


----------



## Knogle (11. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hmm, schade, bei mir geht nichtmal der ECC^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

welchen ecc hast du da?


----------



## Knogle (11. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hynix und Micron ECC , unbuffered und non-reg


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab nur Samsung da die laufen...
Die sind dafür auch bekannt. 
Wenn de magst, schick se her und ich schau mal, ob se auf dem msi und dem gigabyte laufen


----------



## Apollon (12. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

kennt ihr das:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JopY0kcKjq4

???


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nope, scheint aber so, als wenn die Erkenntnisse nicht neu sind.


----------



## Knogle (12. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja ich kann dir den gern schicken


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

klären wir die tage mal, wenn du anrufst


----------



## Knogle (12. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat jemand von euch eventuell eine beliebige kaputte CPU ab Sandy Bridge da?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ne, nur nen alten Spitfire 
Immerhin, der hat schon 462 Pins


----------



## Knogle (12. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hm okay schade :p

Will kaputte CPUs ab Sandy einer Roentgenmikroskopie unterziehen, um mal wieder paar analyse durchzufuehren wie damals bei 1366


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

such doch mal im Marktplatz


----------



## Knogle (12. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Joa hab da mal nen Kaufgesuch gestartet

Funktionierende CPUs will ich dafuer nicht opfern weil die A zu teuer sind, und B dannach wohl schrott sind durch die hohe Quantenenergie der Roentgenstrahlung und der Fertigung von 32nm-14nm


----------



## realmaddog (13. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So fertig mit meinem alt mach neu setup:

24/7 Settings - 24h Prime95 Blend stable

 Corsair Carbide Air 540 - Intel X5670 @ 4Ghz (1,232v) - Corsair H110i GT @ 2x Noctua NF-A14 PWM
Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 F13 - Corsair XMS3 12GB PC3-16000@1820 9-10-9-27 1T
Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X OC 8G @ stock - Enermax Revolution85+ 850W
Crucial MX200 250GB - Samsung EVO 850 500GB - HGST Travelstar 7K1000 1TB - 2x Samsung EcoGreen F3 1,5TB 5400rpm


----------



## Knogle (13. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannste paar Spiele Benchmarks damit machen ?


----------



## realmaddog (14. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

mach ich die tage, irgendwelche wünsche?!


----------



## Knogle (14. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

GTA V waere glaube ich nice^^


----------



## Pronounta (14. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Alles neue.
Fallout 4, The Witcher 3, Battlefield 4/Hardline, diese Sachen wären nett 
Interessiert mich nämlich auch.


----------



## Knogle (14. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kuehlt eigentlich jemand von euch die Nordbruecke?
Und Pronounta mehr OC sollte drin sein 


Haste Lust zusammen mit mir auszuloten wieviel Takt bei 1,25V drin ist?


----------



## Pronounta (14. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mit deinem Scythe Mugen kann ich leider nicht mehr als die CPU und die Gehäuseseite kühlen 
Hab mal versucht... 3,8GHz waren drin, am nächsten Tag gab es aber ne Bootloop, deswegen musste ich auf 3,6GHz zurückstellen, bei 4GHz bin ich nichtmal ins Bios gekommen 
Bin allerdings ein 1366-Anfänger. Kann dir ja mal meine BIOS-Einstellungen schicken, wenn du mir sagst, welche


----------



## Knogle (14. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jo, haste Skype oder sowas?


Btw. Kuehlt jemand von euch die Northbridge eurer Systeme?


----------



## Pronounta (14. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab Skype, du solltest mich unter dem Namen pronounterlp oder Pronounta finden...
...nicht lachen, ich war 13 oder so als ich den Account erstellt hab


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mein ud3r im Hauptrechner ist komplett in die WaKü intwgriert, dank dem Kühler vom ud7 rev. 1


----------



## realmaddog (14. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

NB hab ich die hetpipes drauf was ja ein passiv kühlung ist  und dazu mehr als genug airflow dafür in meinem gehäuse.

zu den Games: witcher 3 habe ich und bald  Starwars Battlefront (19.11) - BF4 und GTA kann ich nicht mit dienen.
Spiel ja auch mehr MMORPG's und RPG's.


----------



## Pronounta (14. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So, dank Knogle läuft mein E5620 jetzt auch auf 4GHz bei 1,35V.
Vorher lief er auf 3,6GHz bei 1,25V.
Im Anhang ist ein Foto der Benchmarkergebnisse unter Cinebench, links auf dem Foto zu sehen.
560 Punkte auf 3,6GHz, 615 auf 4GHz- das ist sehr viel, vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass der i7 3770 gerade einmal 662 Punkte bekommt.
Für ein Budget-Gaming-System wahrscheinlich das Beste, was man bekommt. 
Ich muss für meinen Cousin einen 500€-Budget-PC zusammenstllen, und welcher Prozessor verwendet wird, ist ja klar 
Sogar beim 600€-Rechner eines Freundes liebäugele ich mit dem Xeon.


----------



## MK73 (15. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo Hallo ...

oh man 500 Seiten mit mehr als 5000 Post durch lesen... ich wollte nur mal nachfragen ob einer von euch auch R2E von Asus hat? Ich habe mein Komplettes Innenleben unter Wasser gesetzt, also von der 7970 über beide Mosfet, CPU und danach die North und Southbridge H2O. Übertaktet habe ich zur Zeit nicht will mich aber mal wieder rantasten. Hat von euch jemand noch nen Pampage am laufen ? RAM´s und ander Spez. schreibe ich morgen dann mal ...

Nacht


----------



## MK73 (15. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo Hallo ...

oh man 500 Seiten mit mehr als 5000 Post durch lesen... ich wollte nur mal nachfragen ob einer von euch auch R2E von Asus hat? Ich habe mein Komplettes Innenleben unter Wasser gesetzt, also von der 7970 über beide Mosfet, CPU und danach die North und Southbridge H2O. Übertaktet habe ich zur Zeit nicht will mich aber mal wieder rantasten. Hat von euch jemand noch nen Pampage am laufen ? RAM´s und ander Spez. schreibe ich morgen dann mal ...

Nacht


----------



## Knogle (15. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich und Kampfschaaf uebertakten gerade 2x Xeon X5680 auf nem Supermicro Board 

Wir haben interessanterweise bei 3MHz mehr BCLK 104 Punkte Zuwachs im Cinebench R15


----------



## Pronounta (15. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ich und Kampfschaaf uebertakten gerade 2x Xeon X5680 auf nem Supermicro Board
> 
> Wir haben interessanterweise bei 3MHz mehr BCLK 104 Punkte Zuwachs im Cinebench R15



Wenn der Performanceanstieg linear wächst, dann kriegste vielleicht ein paar zehntausend Punkte im Cinebench


----------



## realmaddog (15. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hab mit meinem sys bei CPU 911 Punkte


----------



## rottwag (15. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aus aktuellem Anlass paste ich hier noch mal meinen "how to" Beitrag von Seite 3xx? rein.

__________
Welcome to this Forum! It is really a huge threat running longer than one year! 
Sorry for typos and weird words as I am typing this with my Smartphone.

The e5620 is 32nm what is good. Not too good is the Multi of only 18. (18x133=2,4Ghz).
To overclock properly, you need to find out the max BLCK. To do this, follow this:

PS: Before you start, set manu RAM settings and set umcore to double freq of your RAM. Disable any spread spectrum setting to increase stabiliy. Turn on load line calibration: this avoids that VCore drops with CPU Load. Many recommend to turn it off AS it Harms the CPU - but this is not the case AS long you use low VCore (below 1,275V). 

#1 max out the BLCK
Firstly set the VCore voltage to a fix standard setting (1,25) and qpi Voltage to 1,25V AS you need this for running BLCK above Intel specs, lower the Multi to 12 and Start raising the blck ( what is the same AS the FSB in former CPU Generations):

12x160=1,92Ghz
12x165=1,98Ghz
12x170=2,04Ghz
12x175=2,10Ghz
12x180=2,16Ghz
12x185=2,22Ghz
12x190=2,28Ghz
...
PS: keep in mind to keep your RAM freq weithin specs while increasing BLCK. If you get above specs, +0,07 extra V is no Problem (for instance up to 1,57v instead of 1,50V)

Between each raise, run Cinebench R15 three times (Multi core bench). Watch the temps while doing that - more than 70C I would not recommend as you might get too high temps with prime later.
If any run of CB15 crashes or Computer reboot with blue screen. The step before is probably the last stabile one (to make sure, run prime for 3 hours with target BLCK). If the temps are quite low, you could think of raising the voltage of the qpi Voltage, VCore or IOH Voltage one step to See if you get this BLCK step stable AS well possibly.

#max out CPU freq
Assuming, your final stable BLCK is 185, you can now Start raising the Multi step by step:

13x185=2,41Ghz
14x185=2,59Ghz
15x185=2,78Ghz
16x185=2,96Ghz
17x185=3,15Ghz
18x185=3,33Ghz

Run CB 15 three times Before you move on to next multi. AS BLCK keeps fix, increasing stabily can only be reached by more VCore. AS heat increases heavily with every extra voltage you give your CPU, be carefull and keep your eyes on the temps. More than 75c in prime I think is not acceptable for 24/7 usage.


Comment: deactivating Hyperthreating, or any energy saving Mechanismus increases overclock stabiliy, but honestly, I would keep it turned on to make your PC cooler, more quiet and longtime reliable.

Happy to help
Andy


----------



## Timberwo1f (16. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@ MK73
Ich habe zur Zeit ein Asus Rampage II Extreme mit einem Xeon X5650 am laufen. Würde aber generell nicht empfehlen irgendwelche Werte zu kopieren, da ja bekanntlich jede CPU etwas anders ist.


----------



## KonterSchock (17. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hab ein x5677 und der geht ab.


----------



## realmaddog (17. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

der x5677  ist aber leider nur nen quadcore


----------



## KonterSchock (17. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ja und weiter? quadcore ist immer noch top zum spielen.

der kommt dem 6700k sehr nah,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malc0m (17. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Weiß zwar nicht was bei dir "sehr nah" heißt,  für mich sind 1572 zu 2082 genauso wie 75% zu 100%   oder 1/4 Leistungseinbußen. Und das ist jetzt nicht wirklich "sehr nah" 
Klar für das Alter ist das schon in Ordnung, aber schneller sind neue CPUs ohne OC ganz klar


----------



## KonterSchock (17. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

gerechtfertigt aber nicht den aufstockenden Preis Kumpel, oben drauf birngt ddr4 rein garnix, siehe hier
Speicher für Skylake: DDR3-1.333 bis DDR4-3.000 im Vergleich - ComputerBase

mit 1333 und scharfer CL bist du heute immer noch sau gut dabei.


----------



## MK73 (17. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So War bißchen Stress am WE schreibe heute mal die Komponenten.


----------



## little_hero (17. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Der Thread hat es mir angetan. Hab mir dadurch jetzt über die Wochen auch ein "kleines System" zusammengetragen und mal sehen was rauskommt.

-ASUS Rampage III 
-Xeon E5645
-24GB Gskill 

Mal sehen was rum kommt, den ich habe vor das alles noch unter Wasser zusetzen, da beim Mainboard auch schon der EK Wasserkühler dabei war. Die CPU soll laut Verkäufer 4,0GHz bei 1,3V machen, was ich schon für möglich halte. Hab gestern etwas angefangen und nur mal den Vcore bei 2,5Ghz auf 1,05V gesenkt, denke da geht noch mehr. Auf die Frage nach dem RAM kann ich auch keine genaue Antwort geben, war halt gutes Angebot. Das will ich jetzt mal nebenbei etwas austesten, den eigentlich bin ich mit meinem 2500k gut versorgt.


----------



## Klausn (17. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

also 4GHz schaffst du eigentlich schon mit Luft. 
Aber 24GB is schon etwas viel. 
Was haste für das Rampage 3 bezahlt? die sind ja kaum unter 230 zu haben.


----------



## Aslinger (17. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



realmaddog schrieb:


> der x5677  ist aber leider nur nen quadcore



Häh?  Intel® Xeon® Processor X5677 (12M Cache, 3.46 GHz, 6.40 GT/s Intel® QPI) Spezifikationen

Ich dachte den gibts nur mit 6 Kernen? Ich wusste nicht, dass der 5677er nur 4 Kerne hat, obwohl er eine höhere Bezeichnung hat wie der X5670, 6 Kerner.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bezeichnungen sagen nichts aus... 
Gerade beim Sockel 1366, da gab es ja die 920/930/940/950/960/965/975XE als QuadCores und dann die 970/980/980X/990X als HexaCores...


----------



## little_hero (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Klausn schrieb:


> also 4GHz schaffst du eigentlich schon mit Luft.
> Aber 24GB is schon etwas viel.
> Was haste für das Rampage 3 bezahlt? die sind ja kaum unter 230 zu haben.



Das Board hab ich gebraucht für 200€ bekommen, aber die Backplate und das Handbuch haben gefehlt. Dafür war der Fullcover-Kühler von EK-Waterblocks dabei. Zwar war ich auch immer sekptisch gegenüber solchen teueren Boards, aber diesen lohnt sich schon. Mir war SATA3 wichtig und da es ein Board aus der späteren Zeit des 1366 ist hat es auch noch ein paar feine Dinge mehr an Bord. Einzig das es kein UEFI-Bios hat, was für mich auch kein Problem ist aber es doch überrascht, wie schnell man durch die neue Oberfläche verwöhnt wird. 
Hatte auch vorher die Möglichkeit eine Sabertooth für unter 200 zu ergattern, doch da ist der Verkäufer dann doch abgesprungen. Man muss also sich bloß etwas umschauen, dann findet man schon ein paar Perlen.

Mit dem RAM war ich mir auch nicht so sicher, aber es war das 24GB Set von den 1600 Gskill Ripjaws und für 85€ kann man sich den Gag schon mal erlauben. RAM wird ja nicht schlecht  
Für die CPU musst ich halt 60€ hinlegen aber ich habe den Verkäufer dann zufällig nochmal auf einer andern Plattform getroffen, wo er mir nochmal versichert hat das es sich um eine gute CPU handelt, aber das werden wir sehen.

Bin schon mal gespannt wie sich das alles später dann mal schlägt und wenn ich es behalte kann ich zur Tilgung meiner Investition mein altes System einsetzen, dann hält sich der finanzielle Aufwand in Grenzen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sorry,  abwr bis auf den ram alles viel zu teuer. 

Mein X58a-ud3r rev.2 mit sata3 und usb3.0 hat nicht mal 70€ gekostet, n 32nm quad kostet keine 40€... 
sorry, aber da hast du leider Liebhaberpreise bezahlt,  was, wenn du Liebhaber bist, ja auch ok ist, aber für das Geld Bau ich dann doch lieber n i7 3770 System auf, da hab ich beim spielen mwhr von.


----------



## Malc0m (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

und anstatt 60€ für nen quad hätte ich dann lieber 70-80€ für einen six core ausgegeben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jupp, oder so, n Quad über 40€ muss schon n Sammlerstück sein, wenn wir von 1366 reden, bei 1156 undvden jüngeren Sockeln ist das natürlich was anderes. Aber davon reden wir ja nicht.

Zumal, wenn ich bei anderen Beratungsthreads lese, dass die AMD Treiber der GPUs n Problem mit voller cpu-Auslastung haben, macht der Six-Core noch mehr Sinn


----------



## Timberwo1f (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich finde auch, dass das Angebot  nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen war. Vor einem Jahr habe ich für eine Bundle bestehend aus einem i7 960, 6GB DDR3-1600 CL7 und einem Asus Rampage II Extreme 180€ inkl. bezahlt, da mein erworbener X5650 nicht auf meinem TPower X58 laufen wollte.

Habe dann ein neues Bundel aus meinem i7 920 dem alten Board sowie den oben erstandenen 6GB RAM geschnürt und dieses für 220€ vertickt.


----------



## Knogle (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

MSI Board + Xeon E5620 4 Kerner kriegste fuer 100 Euro, und der macht 4.4GHz auf dem Board


----------



## little_hero (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Habe nie behauptet das es ein Schnäppchen war, sondern ein für mich annehmbarer Preis. So ein Gigabyte X58a-ud3r hätte ich für 70€ mit Kusshand genommen, nur war das der Preis vor einem Jahr. Wenn man sich jetzt die Preise anschaut, erzielt auch dieses Board höher Erlöse beim Verkauf. 

Bei den Preisen für das Rampage III macht auch viel der Name, das ist mir bewusst und dennoch bin ich persönlich zufrieden. Das Board ist in sehr guten Zustand, das Zubehör ist fast komplett außer Handbuch (egal, Download) und das I/O Shield (tut schon mehr weh). Dafür war der Wasserkühler dabei, der kein Muss ist aber mir ganz gelegen kommt, dazu vom Verkäufer noch 3GB OCZ-RAM u. eine Dualcore-CPU zum testen. Alles mit Versand in orginal Verpackung für den genannten Preis finde ich schon ertragbar, der Markt macht die Preise.  

Die CPU war halt der Ebay-Effekt, Nummern tippt man schnell. Sonst geht der eher mit 45€ über die Linie, was für eine 6Kern eigentlich auch noch im ertragbaren Rahmen ist.

Letztendlich geht billiger immer und es ist nicht so das ich mich nicht vorher hier ua. eingelesen habe, wo auch bemerkt wurde das die Preise angezogen haben. Auch wollte ich nicht die letzte verratze Hardware kaufen und auch bei den ganz güstigen Angeboten ist meist noch ein Haken mehr (Man kann natürlich auch bei teueren Preisen auf die Kauleiste fallen).


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn dir die Investition ihr Geld wert war, ist doch alles im Lot. Klar kann man ewig warten und auf ein Schnäppchen hoffen, so wie ich bei meinem SR-2, auf das ich mindestens 4 Jahre gewartet habe (also das Schnäppchen). Aktuell spinnt aber so mancher Hardware-Preis, wie vllt einige schon festgestellt haben und wer eben ein gutes 1366er Board hat, stellt es für knapp 200€ bei der Bucht rein und wird es ohne Probleme los.  Wenn du das alles für angemessen hältst, ist doch alles schick


----------



## Knogle (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich bin mit meinem MSI Board auch extremst zufrieden
Meine BIOS Mods laufen darauf auch, und es schafft deutlich mehr BCLK als meine ASUS P6X58D-E Boards, habe nun sogar 260MHz BCLK mit dem MSI Board geschafft bei 1400ps Clock Skew und 0,5V Erhoehung der ICH Voltage

Leider faengt der RAM jetzt an zu limitieren

Trotzdem kommt das Ding bald auf den Marktplatz, habe mehr Interesse jetzt an den neueren Sockeln rumzumodden


----------



## Klausn (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

haha, das Rampage 3 mit dem EK-Block hab ich auch auf eb** gesehen.  

@knogle,
ich hab ein Asus X99-A herumliegen für mein Projekt dass nicht fertig werden will. Ich überleg jetzt, auf die neue X-Generation in Q2/16 zu warten, und dann hoffentlich wieder so ein lang anhaltendes System wie das 1366 zu erwischen.


----------



## Knogle (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat jemand Bedarf an 6 Kernern oder 4 Kernern in 32nm fuer 1366?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schreib mir mal Preise per pn


----------



## KonterSchock (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hab dieses brett hier, mit dem x5677 am laufen,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU kann 6,4QPI aber das brett nimmt ihn nur mit 4,8QPI



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jemand ein tipp? bin froh das er ihn überhaupt schluckt, weis einer warum 6,4QPI nicht gehen? brauch ich ein WS BRETT für?

Hab 12gb-DDR3-2000-Corsair-GT drin, aber angesprochen wird er max mit 1600, aber ich lasse ihn mit 1333 und CL7 laufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Schreib mir mal Preise per pn



Ist da 

@Konter
Da musst du wohl den BCLK hochziehen, aber bei mir limitiert der QPI nichtmal auf 4,8GT/s


----------



## KonterSchock (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

wie mach ich das?

so läuft der grade,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und soweit habe ich den schon gehabt,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das auch noch kühl.


----------



## Knogle (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Geh mit den BCLK auf 200MHz und dann mit dem Multi runter


----------



## KonterSchock (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

unter was finde ich es im bios?

so sieht das bios aus, kann kein BCLK finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan565 (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Unter BCLK?! 

Bei 4,66GHz ist der BCLK schon auf 166 statt 133...

Ich würde sogar versuchen aus dem 5GHz zu holen.


----------



## KonterSchock (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

achso BaseClock, ja das hab ich grade auf 133 stehen, ja ich hatte es auf 166, aber ich benötige kein OC ich will nur die 6,4QPI haben, wie bekomme ich die?

meint ihr ich bekomme den speicher auf 2000 hin? welche Maßnahmen würdet ihr treffen?

der speicher macht bei 1600 Schluss sprich das bild bleib Schwarz.

was bedeutet mit "Multi runter"?


----------



## Knogle (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

warum braucsht du denn unbedingt 6,4GT/s QPI wenns dir nix bringt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Speicher auf 2000 geht ohne oc nicht und macht auch keinen Sinn.
Für 2000mhz ram brauchst du bei Westmere immerhin 3000mhz uncore und um real Leistung draus zu ziehen brauchst du noch mehr.

Auf was der Qpi steht ist doch egal, selbst Skylake hat erst dieses Jahr etwas mehr datendurchsatz als der Qpi bei 4,8. Bei 6,4 hast du mehr Durchsatz zum chipset als skylake 

Übertakte mal und Setz den Multiplikator halt runter, wenn du die Leistung nicht brauchst, aber den uncore und Ram willst du ja takten.


----------



## KonterSchock (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

also hab grade die 200 versucht, das nimmt der nicht, das brett kann nur bis 1600.
speicher auf 2000 nimmt der auch nicht.

bin ja auch so glücklich mit der cpu, ich wollte sie nur komplett ausfahren.

nun läuft es auf 133-3,7Ghz inkl Turbo und der speicher auf 1333-CL7


ja hab die speicher aus mein keller hoch, und mir dieses brett gekauft, MSI X58 Pro MS-7522 LGA 1366 fÃ¼r i7 CPUs GBit LAN RAID 6x DDR3 Slots inkl Blende 0816909054484 | eBay dazu die CPU, für ein schnapper, 50€

ja ich dachte ich könnt den speicher mal ausfahren.

kiste läuft auch so super schnell, ich dachte da ginge noch was.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na da muss man sich langsam rantasten, Spannungen anpassen...
Geht nicht, gibts nichr. 2000mhz. RAM ist auf 1366 kein "3 Klick OC"


----------



## Knogle (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dazu haetteste ne bessere CPU fuer weniger Geld bekommen


----------



## KonterSchock (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bin glücklich mit der CPU, nein nicht so einfach mit dem Brett, hatte es schon probiert, 2000 geht definitiv nicht mit dem Brett.

ist ja auch kein großes Problem, es gibt eh keine Unterschiede, von daher.


----------



## Ground (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Sitze hier noch mit nem alten Q9550 auf 3,6 GHz, wenn ich mir momentan die ebay Preise für den und mein Board ansehe würde das Upgrade mit nem MSI Board ca 50€ kosten. Ist schon verlockend... Bekommt man mit den MSI x58 Pro denn 3.6-4.0 GHz bei vernünftiger Kühlung hin?
Außerdem: warum sindn die 4 Kern Xeons nochmals weit billiger? Nen x5550(vgl i7 920) gibts ab 20€. 
MfG


----------



## Knogle (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja die MSI Boards taugen

Konnte den E5620 auf 4.4GHz bringen

Bitte keine 45nm CPU, wenn dann 32nm also ein E5620


----------



## DjangOC (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hi #6000.te Antwort.


----------



## Knogle (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wilkommen zurueck Djang


----------



## iGameKudan (19. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ja die MSI Boards taugen
> 
> Konnte den E5620 auf 4.4GHz bringen
> 
> Bitte keine 45nm CPU, wenn dann 32nm also ein E5620



Die MSI-Boards taugen auch nur, wenn man da übelste Spannungen draufhaut. Bei den üblichen Spannungen sind die leicht schlechter als ASUS- und Gigabyte-Boards, aber immernoch besser als ASRock.


----------



## KonterSchock (19. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Muss aber sagen das das gekaufte msi Brett mir überhaupt keine Probleme macht, bis jetzt kein Absturz, und die CPU lässt sich bis 4,6ghz Takten, hab eine komplett set Wasser Kühlung, 

cpu bleibt bei Stocktakt, auf 25grad bei voll Last, 65 aber das wäre wirklich das Maximum.

muss aber gleichzeitig sagen das ich die Pumpe auf 7v laufen habe und die Lüfter ebenfalls, also rpm liegt in etwa bei 780 bis 900, in dem Dreh.

die x5677 ist genau so schnell wie die i7-980 Variante. 

Sixcore ist nicht notwendig, da sogut wie alles auf 4kern optimiert wird, auch spiele.

bin der Meinung das ich für 50€ nix besseres an CPU bekommen hätte.

hatte schon 4 asus rampage 2 extreme, top Qualität, aber ich hatte schon damals nur Probleme mit denen, und da hatte ich nur ein 920-C0, dann später ein 950, noch später ist mir dann ein x965 in die Hand gefallen, und ich hatte immer das gleiche Problem, "Kernel power" ID41 sporadische Abstürze, und weis bis heute nicht warum, naja hatte nicht alles zur gleichen Zeit, sieht es im Zeitraffer. 

Nun ja, da ich aber weis wie gut 1366 war, und es heut zu Tage mit Füßen getreten wird, "warum auch immer" hat mich wieder die Lust gepackt in Richtung 1366 zu gehen, und bestellte das msi Brett, und ich habe es nicht bereut, das einzigste was nicht geht ist der DDR3 mit 2000, da hat das Brett seine Schwächen, durch oc geht 1600, aber wie gesagt, für mich nicht weiter tragisch, 1333 mit CL7 geht auch gut ab, es wurde ja auch schon bewiesen das ddr3 und ddr4 sich null geben, es so minimal das ein Upgrade sinnlos ist.

naja hab irgendwann mal 20€ für die GT Speicher inkl RAM kühler bezahlt, ich glaube nicht das man heute 12gb für 20€ noch irgendwoher bekommt.

ach ja die besten oc Bretter gehen in eBay für gute 230€ weg, und ich weis das es richtig geile Bretter für gab, allein das G1 sieht man in eBay nie, oder auch sehr selten das rampage 3 in matx. 

Also wie ihr sieht, weis ich was abgeht, und weis das es einige Schmuck Stücke gegeben hat. 

Ich sehe es dennoch nüchtern und Kauf mir bestimmt kein 1366 Brett mehr für 250€, Das gibt nix besseres als das msi-x58-pro-e zurzeit und der Preis ist auch top, das wäre mein geheim Tipp an die, die sich günstig eine spiele Maschine bauen möchten, mit 200€ bekommt ihr aufm 1366 eine sehr gute Kombi hin.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Konten,  naja, so ganz kann man dir nicht in jedem Punkt recht geben, sorry.

DDR3 gegen ddr4 bringt z.b. schon einiges, das macht wohl auch den Löwenanteil am Leistungsklassen von Skylake gegenüber Haswell aus 
Vergleicht man ddr3 1600  mit ddr4 3000 finden sich sogar spiele die da mit fast 30% Leistungsklassen bei CPU-Limit reagieren, sprich, die min. FPS sind fast 30% höher. 

Braucht trotzdem kaum einer.

Dann 4-Kerner gegen 6-Kerner,  das alte Thema halt. Wir sind nicht alle hauptamtlich Gamer, daher ist die Aussage nur für dich zutreffend,  wobei ich bei einer AMD Grafikkarte wegen dem Treiberoverhead trotzdem nen 6er nehmen würde.  Denn wenn das Game allein schon 4 Threads auslassen,  oder bei der Frostbite Engine sogar 6, dann sollte noch ein bissel Luft für den Treiberoverhead da sein.

Bei den Bords geb ich dir in sofern recht, zu den aktuellen Preisen sind 98% der Bords total überbewertet.  Kaum ein Bord ist real mehr als 115€ wert, und selbst Spitzen bords wohl kaum über 150€, in Anbetracht des Alters.


----------



## Knogle (19. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich wuerde sagen dass bei den MSI Boards der Clock Skew und die differential Amplitude von Bedeutung ist

Da bekommst du höhere BCLKs stabil als bei jedem anderen board


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wegen dem RAM-Thema:

siehe aktuelle PCGH - DDR4 ist ab identischer Konfig (also gleicher Takt und Latenz) immer schneller als DDR3. Was anderes würde ja auch keinen Sinn machen. Das gilt eben auch wirklich nicht nur für Anwendungen à la 7zip, sondern auch für viele Spiele.

Was die Kerne angeht, jeder muss halt wissen was er mit dem PC macht. Ich habe mir jetzt einen übertakteten Zweikern-Haswell zugelegt, das Ding ist richtig flott und packt fast alle Spiele bei mir in der Spiele-Bibo. Für die Zukunft ist das Teil nicht gemacht, aber das war auch nicht Sinn und Zweck, sondern halt die Titel, für dich ich keinen Zwölf-Kern-PC brauche. Wenn euch ein Vierkerner reicht und das auf absehbare Zeit so bleibt, dann kauft ihn euch und seien wir ehrlich: ein Sechskerner kostet nicht die Welt, wenn es hart auf hart kommt, wird der einfach gewechselt und schon ist die Kiste für vielleicht 30 € (Kaufpreis Sechskerner abzüglich Verkaufspreis Vierkerner) wieder "zukunftssicherer".


----------



## MK73 (19. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So gestern die Workstation t3500 mit 3550 nicht zum laufen bekommen aber mein alten xps710 mit q6600 rennt nun wieder  

Also ich habe auch wie andere hier mein R2E den quad gegen einen x5650 ausgetauscht. Habe auch 12gb RAM und wir sind ja gerade bei werten  sind würde ich mich über screencopys vom BIOS oc freuen. Zur Zeit läuft er im Standard Modus.

Danke vorab


----------



## MK73 (19. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Preise die zur Zeit für Bundles bei ebay aufgerufen werden für oc boards 1366 sind echt astronomisch. Nen schnapper Grad zu kriegen ist Grad schwierig


----------



## Knogle (19. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Es kommt drauf an was du willst

MSI Board und E5620 und du kommst bei 100 euro raus


----------



## MK73 (19. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe ja mein System und wollte nun nen bißchen am oc drehen. Hab zusätzlich die Workstation mit w3550 und 1366 boards von Dell aber kriege kein Bild über die Quadro 2000. Deshalb wollte ich nen bißchen mitlesen. Zu Dell Workstation percuision findet mal nix also schlachten und verkaufen oder meint ihr als Bastlergerät kommt genug rum. Mit meinen R2E bin ich noch zufrieden und will nicht wechseln.


----------



## KonterSchock (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Speicher fÃ¼r Skylake: DDR3-1.333 bis DDR4-3.000 im Vergleich - ComputerBase

mehr klar text geht nicht!

Kann jedem aktuell das MSI brett empfehlen, hier stimmt die preis leistung, passende gpu dazu und man kann die neusten spiele spielen.als cpu würde schon ein i7-920 reichen.
MSI X58 Pro MS-7522 LGA 1366 fÃ¼r i7 CPUs GBit LAN RAID 6x DDR3 Slots inkl Blende 0816909054484 | eBay


wem sata3g nicht reicht kann ja direkt sowas hier einbauen, da hängt man sogar ein sata6g ab,
Plextor M6e Black 128GB, PCIe 2.0 x2 (PX-128M6e-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

meine cpu bleibt recht kühl,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab das hier als kühler
Enermax Liqmax II 120 (ELC-LMR120S-BS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
pumpe auf 7v gedrosselt.


----------



## DjangOC (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Leuts, wollt ihr wissen, wo es günstiege dual socket Mainboards, mit 18 statt 12 Slots gibt??


----------



## KonterSchock (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Zeig Link


----------



## DjangOC (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Benno Shop Webshop Serverkomponenten - Motherboards


----------



## KonterSchock (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab an rampage3 und so gedacht oder WS

naja wie gesagt bin ja auch so glücklich mit dem msi.


----------



## DjangOC (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Das sind Boards für Server und Worksstation, ich gehe mir morgen eins holen, eventuell auch zwei L5640 wenn er mir im Preis auf 50 runter geht. 18 Slots ist schon was feines. Ich tausche mein Board gegen dieses aus, 8 zu 18 Ram Slots isct schon ordentlich. 32gb zu 72GB


----------



## Knogle (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bei Haswell ist das Maximum schon 4  die 18 Slot Boards kenn ich aber, da gibts auch welche mit mehr


----------



## KonterSchock (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Und der Speicher dazu kostet dich, die halbe Tonne Gold. 

Welches Brett hast du abzugeben? Asus ws?


----------



## DjangOC (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Bei Haswell ist das Maximum schon 4  die 18 Slot Boards kenn ich aber, da gibts auch welche mit mehr



Grösseres geht ned ins Case, und ich mein 45 CHF was gerade mal 40 Euro enstpricht ist ja echt wenig.

@Konter, bekomme 24 Module à 8 GB nun zu 9.90 CHF und das sind 1333 mit ECC, sind dann in der Summe 144GB Ram, fast schon mehr als HWLuxx' Server hat...


----------



## Knogle (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich habe es mit SATA 3 einfach geloest durch einen zusaetzlichen SAS Controller, habe nun 8x SATA mit 6GB/s Anbindung fuer 30 Euro


----------



## DjangOC (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Und der Speicher dazu kostet dich, die halbe Tonne Gold.
> 
> Welches Brett hast du abzugeben? Asus ws?



Ist das, von dem ich  ned mehr wusste wo hin mit den Pins des Frontpanels...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Konter, reg ecc kostet fast nichtas mehr und ohne registred geht da eh nix.


----------



## KonterSchock (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hmmm ich nutze die Plattform zum Spielen.

was ihr da treibt ist, hartes Bier, sever etc.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dagegen spricht ja nichts, aber das ist heut eben nicht mehr die Mehrheit bei 1366.


----------



## Knogle (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

War jemals die Mehrheit bei 1366?


----------



## Olstyle (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Nö. Als der 1366 kam war selbst ein 920 ziemlich teuer, da sind die meisten bei 775 geblieben und sind erst bei den Lynnfields oder gleich bei Sandy weiter gegangen.


----------



## Knogle (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Oh schade

Aber scheinen ja nicht viele auf den Lynnfields geblieben zu sein
Hatte damals ja auch den Klassiker, ASUS P7P55D Motherboard + i7 750 und einer GTX 560 Ti  Beste Stromschleuder


----------



## DjangOC (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Oh schade
> 
> Aber scheinen ja nicht viele auf den Lynnfields geblieben zu sein
> Hatte damals ja auch den Klassiker, ASUS P7P55D Motherboard + i7 750 und einer GTX 560 Ti  Beste Stromschleuder



Nene, mein Kumpel hats noch dicker, I5 750 @ 3,7 GHz und 2 GTX 480 AMP! je um 100 MHz OCed.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab ja auch n i5 750 hier und n xeon x3430 (wäre ein i5 730) Stromschleudern sind was anderes.
Da ist 1366 schlimmer.


----------



## Knogle (21. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja die 32nm 1366er brauchen deutlich weniger als die Lynnfields


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die cpu vielleicht, aber als System, ne, max. gleich.


----------



## Knogle (21. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wenn man die ICH und IOH Spannung senkt kann man da auch 15W einsparen


----------



## Timberwo1f (21. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ja die LGA1366 Plattform ist kein Stromsparwunder. Schon alleine der X58 Chipsatz ist mit einer TDP  24.1W laut Intel beziffert. 

2009 hatte ich auch eine gute Stromschleuder mit einem i7 920 und zwei HD 4870 im Crossfire am laufen. Vor allem, da ATI bei der HD 4000 Serie noch keine wirklichen Stromsparmodus für den Idle State implementiert hat, hatte man eine schöne Standheizung unter dem Schreibtisch


----------



## KonterSchock (21. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

So schlimm finde ich die tdp nicht, bei Grafikkarten ist das was anderes.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Wenn man die ICH und IOH Spannung senkt kann man da auch 15W einsparen


Das kann ich beim p55 dann auch...

Vergiss es, die 1156 bleiben effizienter.

Ich mach die Tage mal Messungen!


----------



## Knogle (21. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aber 1156 hat ja keinen IOH


----------



## DjangOC (21. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das kann ich beim p55 dann auch...
> 
> Vergiss es, die 1156 bleiben effizienter.
> 
> Ich mach die Tage mal Messungen!



Zeig mir mal ein Dual 1156 Board mit 18 Slots.
Da gibts nur 1366 oder neuer, und neuer ist überproportional teuerer.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mag sein, hab nicht alle Details im Kopf, aber senken kannst du da auch genug Spannungen.


----------



## DjangOC (21. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Also, hab mir nun en Tyan S7012 geholt, das Board zuvor war ein s7002 (werde ich nachher in den MP hauen). Sieht optisch tiptop aus.


----------



## DjangOC (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Morgen, weiss einer hierzu was: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-tyan-s7012-revodrive-wird-nicht-erkannt.html


----------



## Knogle (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat meine Loesung funktioniert?


----------



## DjangOC (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ne ned

Hab jetzt ne BX100 drin, ich mein bei dem Preis, kann ich die ja alljährlich ersetzten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Lach, wird nur nicht nötig sein


----------



## DjangOC (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Lach, wird nur nicht nötig sein



Jo, die machen sich echt gut, ich mein ne 850 Pro kostet doppelt so viel, und die gespürte Leistung (also bei der Sata Ausführung). Hab nun überall im Haus mind. ne BX100 mit 240GB drin.

Gruss


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich hab max. ne 120gb 840evo im X200s, der Rest ist noch schwächer,  im Xeon steckt ne 120er Samsung Ultra, in nem i5 750 ne 80 GB vertex 2, und weitere 60-64gb ssds...


----------



## iGameKudan (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

MX200 mSATA mit 250GB im SATA II-Modus.


----------



## DjangOC (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich hab max. ne 120gb 840evo im X200s, der Rest ist noch schwächer,  im Xeon steckt ne 120er Samsung Ultra, in nem i5 750 ne 80 GB vertex 2, und weitere 60-64gb ssds...



Also, ich habe festgestellt, das hier bei uns 240GB SSD und 500GB HDD wunderbar funzt, SSD ist etwa bei 60%, HDD bekommt jährlich etwa 50GB. - Also, das sind die Rechner, die ich meiner Familie so "vorsetzte", aber die sind voll und ganz zufrieden.

Ich selber hole mir wohl ne 950 Pro m.2 *zusatz* und nen Adapter, in der 512GB version, soll recht flott sein, mal sehen, ob sie gegen die Revodrive 3 X2 ankommt... Letztere habe ich ja aktivgekühlt, folhglich hält die wohl länger die Volllast aus.


----------



## Knogle (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kennt jemand eine gute Wakue fuer unter 90 Euro?


----------



## DjangOC (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

H70, damit bekam ich selbst nen FX 8120 auf 4,46 GHz und der lief so den ganzen Tag durch (musst aber das Fenster offen lassen...)


----------



## Pronounta (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Retail - Hardware, Notebooks
Scheint auch ganz ordentlich zu sein, sieht zumindest danach aus.
Hat aber noch so gut wie keine Reviews


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine gute Wakue fuer unter 90 Euro?


Das hab ich ungefähr für ne Alphacool Noxxxos Answer xt45 mit 1x 120mm Radi bezahlt!


----------



## Knogle (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich will nur IRGENDWAS damit mein Pentium G3258 nicht immer an den 100 Grad kratzt bei 4,2 GHz


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Aehm, das dürfte sogar n Mugen, Broxken, Nordwand,... Schaffen, das ist doch nur n 2-Kerner 

Edir: mit ner Custom Wakü hab ich sogar den i5 750 bei 1,4v und 4,2 Ghz Takt kühl gehalten, leider nicht stabil, was aber wohl an nem defekten RAM gelegen hat.


----------



## Knogle (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Joa das stimmt schon, die Kuehler sind vernuenftig
Habe leider jedoch ein ITX Gehaeuse^^ und ich kann man 7cm hohen Kuehler nehmen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Uff, ok.
Was hast du da für n Case? Mit Geduld und gebraucht kannst vielleich ne gute Custom-Wakü rein basteln, wenns nicht so n Microding ist.


----------



## Knogle (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Coolermeister Elite 130


----------



## Pronounta (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Du könntest die CPU ja auch köpfen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ok, ist mehr was für ne Aio.
Was wohl auch I.O. ist, ist die H2O Reihe von Antec.

Achso, du heißt nicht zufällig Thorsten?


----------



## Knogle (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Wer soll Thorsten heissen? Der Prohanuta oder so? Oder ich? Ich heiss nicht Thorsten  Warum?


----------



## Pronounta (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Ich heiß auch nicht Thorsten 
Prohanuta... Knapp dran


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Schon gut,  hat sich damit schon erledigt.


----------



## Iryos (23. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo Forums Gemeinde

600 Seiten sind schon viel und auch zu viel zum durch lesen und schauen ob das was ich möchte schonmal erklärt worden ist deswegen frag ich lieber.

Ich Bin neu in der ganzen Übertaktungsszene und wollte fragen ob mir jemand Hilfestellung geben kann bei meinem System.

System:

CPU:Xeon X5650
Mainboard:MSI X58 Pro-E
Ram : 2x 4gb HyperX Fury 1333mhz

Wäre dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## Klausn (23. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Guck mal auf Seite 597 der 2te Beitrag, da steht eigentlich das meiste.

aja, und an die profis, nachdem ja x58 tripple channel haben, waren ein dritter ram dazu nicht schlecht, oder?
8GB komm ich auch bei ein paar games an die grenze


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Jupp, n dritter Riegel RAM wäre top.

EDIT:



Knogle schrieb:


> Naja die 32nm 1366er brauchen deutlich weniger als die Lynnfields



Habe den Lynnfield gemessen: 3,57GHz bei 1,2v mit Offset, daher unter 0,9v im Idle. Mit ner HD5700 @400MHz/400MHz/0,8V komme ich im Idle auf 80W. Das System hat 4 RAM Riegel, ne SSD und n mieses Xilence XP-420 Netzteil.
Da dürfte mit nem Straight Power e10 400W noch n bissel was drin sein.


Das sehe ich mit x58 nicht.


----------



## Knogle (23. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

1366 hat ja auch die Nordbruecke


----------



## rottwag (23. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Bzgl. Performance und speed pro Takt sind 3 Riegel und zwar idealer Weise gleiche mit guten Timings schon gut.  Es ist vermutlich nur messbar und nicht fühlbar, aber ich habe bei CB15 mit Speicher Optimierung vergleichbar viele Punkte bekommen, wie mit Standard Timings aber 0,2 Ghz mehr CPU Takt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

@ Knogle, dann behaupte doch nicht, dass Westmere besser ist 

Rotwag, Cinebenxh r15 profitiert fast nicht von Bandbreite, aber viel vob Latenzen.

In der Realität ist das aber mittlerweile n bisserl anders, da macht der tripple channel controller schon Sinn.

Es sind eine Welten, aber mit Oc wirds eher sogar auffälliger.


----------



## Knogle (24. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Mal schauen ob ich Board und CPUs aufn MP loswerde 
Die 1366er Preise gehen jetzt ordentlich hoch in letzter Zeit, da muss man mitziehen

Habe gerade ne recht interessante Konstruktion, versorge mein Benchsystem mit 3 Netzteilen, 1 fuer Motherboard + CPU und 2 fuer die GTX 590


----------



## DjangOC (24. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

mach mal en Bild deiner Wattmonster.


----------



## Knogle (24. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Dat sind 2 DELTA 350W Netzteile aus 1999 und ein FSP Netzteil aus 2004 
kontrolliert werden die Spannungen mit 3 Multimetern, da ist aber alles stabil seit ich die Masse aller 3 NTs zusammengefrickelt habe


----------



## DjangOC (24. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hihi, dat kann man natürlich auch machen.

Heute mein X58-UD7 erhalten, alles tiptop, sämtliches Zubehör und OVP dabei, OVP ist in nem besseren Zustand als die der neu gekauften PS4  Vielen Dank hier an BS177 aus Freeocen.

Werde es nachher mal testen, und mal gucken, freu freu freu...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Achja, bohr schön in der Wunde... Mein UD7 liegt defekt rum


----------



## DjangOC (24. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

ohh, sorry, ganz vergessen, nützt es was, wenn ich meinen Beitrag wegeditiere???


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

LoL 
Nee, ich versuc jetzt erts mal n usb3 zu bekommen, mit defektem sockel.
entweder muss der sockel geatauscht werdne, oder die vrms  je nachdem


----------



## Knogle (24. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Willste das Board noch loswerden?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

das ud7
Das ist nackig, nur zur info, da ist kein Kühle rmehr drauf, defekter VRM udn n defekter VRM-Treiber....


----------



## Knogle (24. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Kannste den X58 und ICH10R  ausloeten? Wenn ja nehm ich die


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

nee, des mach ich nicht selbst 

die reparatur würd eich machen lassen, hab im luxx nen netten User, der sowas täte.
wenn ich aus 2 bords eines mache, lasse ich das "Toto bord gleich schlachten


----------



## DjangOC (24. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> LoL
> Nee, ich versuc jetzt erts mal n usb3 zu bekommen, mit defektem sockel.
> entweder muss der sockel geatauscht werdne, oder die vrms  je nachdem



Ich hätte sonst en Tyan S7002, ist bloss 2cm länger als ein ATX Board, und hat 2 Sockel, und (leider nur) 2x4 DDR3 Steckplätze.
Hast du einen Suche Thread im Marktplatz? - Dann melde ich mich sonst da mal. 

Das UD7 ist wirklich geil (uhuhuhu Salz in offne Wunden, was...) 
Generell bin ich jedoch in letzter Zeit sehr von TYAN begeistert, gäbe gute Mod Bios und Spannungsversorgung sei auch sehr zuverlässig, sind ja auch für 24/7 zertifiziert.

Gruss


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

nee, ich bleib bei den x58er von gigybayte, wegen der bios. die sind top für mich, wegen oc.

habe keinen suche thread hie rudn auch keinen vk, bin derzeit nicht mit "druck" auf der suche.
wenn ich was finde ist ok, wenn nein, halt nicht.

ich hab ja 3 1366 systeme am laufen, plus 4 weiter 1156er, also nehalem ist bei mid schon dominant


----------



## Knogle (24. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hab nen 1366er im Angebot


----------



## DjangOC (24. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hat einer Na Ahnung, wo es Boards gebraucht gibt, welche 8 LGA 1567 Sockets haben?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

What the Hell? Wadvwillst du damit? Cinema 4D?


----------



## bingo88 (25. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DjangOC schrieb:


> Hat einer Na Ahnung, wo es Boards gebraucht gibt, welche 8 LGA 1567 Sockets haben?


Wenn dann brauchst du das komplette System. Bei derartiger Hardware handelt es sich um proprietäre Geschichten, da kannst du nicht mal ein normales Netzteil anschließen. Lohnt nicht.


----------



## DjangOC (25. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Wenn dann brauchst du das komplette System. Bei derartiger Hardware handelt es sich um proprietäre Geschichten, da kannst du nicht mal ein normales Netzteil anschließen. Lohnt nicht.



Hi, ich bekomme 1200W Server PSUs für 25 CHF, das liegt drin. 

Ne, will damit mein Zimmer beheizen - im Ernst - und dabei SETI@ unterstützen.
Aktuell habe ich zwei solche Heizdinger mit 2kW im Zimmer stehen, und die Lärmen wie sau. Wenn ich die CPUs aber mit Passivkühlkörper betreibe, und dabei einfach einen Luftstrom im Case fabriziere geht das  ja eigentlich auch.


----------



## bingo88 (25. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Die Frage ist eher, ob die PSUs auch passen. Bis vier Sockel wird zum Teil zumindest noch mit Standardanschlüssen gearbeitet. Darüber hinaus ist wirklich alles proprietär. Hier mal ein Beispiel. Billig ist das übrigens alles auch nich. Der Neupreis für ein entsprechendes System (Gehäuse, PSU und Mainboard, ohne CPUs/RAM/HDDs) liegt bei etwa 10k $, die Preise bei ebay etwas darunter (ca. 8k $).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Da biste mit 2x 4cpu wohl besser dran


----------



## bingo88 (25. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Naja, ich hab mit knapp 300W Rechnerabwärme mal den Keller geheitzt, das System war deutlich günstiger


----------



## DjangOC (25. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher, ob die PSUs auch passen. Bis vier Sockel wird zum Teil zumindest noch mit Standardanschlüssen gearbeitet. Darüber hinaus ist wirklich alles proprietär. Hier mal ein Beispiel. Billig ist das übrigens alles auch nich. Der Neupreis für ein entsprechendes System (Gehäuse, PSU und Mainboard, ohne CPUs/RAM/HDDs) liegt bei etwa 10k $, die Preise bei ebay etwas darunter (ca. 8k $).



Gehäuse würde ich selber machen, CPUs hab ich 8 Stück und ein 4er Board mit standart Steckern für 195 inkl gekauft. mit Garantie 

Netzteile dachte ich langen 2 Stück schon. 
Rams bekommste 100 Stück 4 GB Module ECC DDR3L 1333 MHz aus MacPros auf Ebay für 299 Pfund. - Brauche ja aber für Seti@home ja eh ned vollbestückung oder so. 

HDDs habe ich hier noch 20 SAS Quantums Atlas III mit 146GB, aber eigentlich bräuchte ich für Seti ja nur eine.

Es geht eigentlich nur um ein Mainboard, und Luftkühler, welche passiv sind, aber auf volllast ausgelegt sind. 

Hier in meinem Zimmer ist es wirklich kalt. Ungeheizt hatte es gestern als ich nach Hause kam grad mal 10°C. Keller ist mit 16°C wärmer.

Danke aber für deinen Input, und auch für das Beispiel.

@Chris, hab ich doch schon, Classifield SR-2, und zwei T3500 mit nem W3670 drin... Also eigentlich bereits 4x 130 W und die ganzen Grakas... 

Da das SR-2 nun aber nur noch als Benchboard herhalten soll, darf nun auch etwas "leicht" grösseres her...


----------



## bingo88 (25. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Na dann viel Spaß beim Basteln, ich hab dich gewarnt.


----------



## Malc0m (25. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

In der Schweiz scheint Strom günstiger zum Heizen zu sein als, fossile Brennstoffe ^^

 xD


----------



## DjangOC (25. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

hi, wir heizen mit Holz, also metrige Holzscheiter, ist en altes Haus, mein Zimmer hat da leider wenig von.

Zumal es an sich geschickter wäre mit Wasserkraft zu heizen, statt mit verrottetem Dinofutter...


----------



## Klausn (26. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Warum eigentlich SETI? Stopf ein paar alte Quadros rein und mach BITCoin Mining.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Eigentlich müsstest du den Thread Titel wieder ändern. 
Schließlich ist Haswell total veralteter Schrott. 
Skylake ist frisch am Markt.


----------



## Knogle (26. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsstest du den Thread Titel wieder ändern.
> Schließlich ist Haswell total veralteter Schrott.
> Skylake ist frisch am Markt.



Haste Recht^^ wird geaendert


----------



## DjangOC (26. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Klausn schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich SETI? Stopf ein paar alte Quadros rein und mach BITCoin Mining.



1. rentiert BitCoin so was von nicht.
2. Quadros sind so viel ich weiss den normalen nVidia GPUs unterlegen, und diese den AMDs meilenweit. 
3. unterstütze ich lieber die Forschung und intergalaktische Kommunikationsversuche, als igw. ominösen Sachen - Bitcoin gilt (galt) als so sicher, aber Anonymous hackt dem IS seine Bitcoins Konten eins nach dem anderen...
4. Ist es mein Bier, was ich mache.


----------



## Klausn (26. November 2015)

ist mir schon klar das es dein bier ist, wollte ja nur mal fragen..........
und quadros deswegen, weil die ja grad zum schleuderpreis rausgehauen werden

wär halt kostenmäßig interessant, schon wirklich fast als heizungsalternative. (wobei, es gibt glaub ich sogar schon bitcoin server die vermietet werden als "heizung"


----------



## iGameKudan (27. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsstest du den Thread Titel wieder ändern.
> Schließlich ist Haswell total veralteter Schrott.
> Skylake ist frisch am Markt.



An Haswell ist nichts veraltet... Es ist halt nicht die aktuellste Plattform. Nur veraltet zu schreien weil ein paar Schnittstellen fehlen die die meisten User die nächsten Jahre nicht brauchen werden ist etwas übertrieben. 

 Als Veraltet würde ich da sogar doch schon den Sockel 1366 bezeichnen, schließlich erreichen die schnellsten Skylake-CPUs schon fast die Hexacores... (ausgehend vom CB15... Ob man nun ca. 860Punkte oder 980Punkte hat... Das sind kaum über 10% die der 1366er-Hexacore im Idealfall flotter ist)


----------



## DjangOC (27. November 2015)

hi, aber Quadros sind so ineffizient, das de da 3 Stück brauchst, um dann vergleichbare Leistung zu erzielen...

Man, ichplatze vor neid, Kumple hat beim E-Schrott entsorgen ein ASUS Board und nen I7 980X gefunden. wer schmeisst sowas bitte schön weg, v.a. wenns noch funzt. ???


----------



## Aslinger (27. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsstest du den Thread Titel wieder ändern.
> Schließlich ist Haswell total veralteter Schrott.
> Skylake ist frisch am Markt.



Skylake ist auch nicht besser. Erst Broadwell ist wieder was gscheids.


----------



## DjangOC (27. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



Aslinger schrieb:


> Skylake ist auch nicht besser. Erst Broadwell ist wieder was gscheids.



Ist Skylake nicht der Nachfolger von Broadwell???


----------



## Aslinger (27. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*



DjangOC schrieb:


> Ist Skylake nicht der Nachfolger von Broadwell???



Skylake ist ca 3% schneller als Haswell und Broadwell um die 10% gegenüber einem gleichgetakteten Haswell. Habe ich irgendwo aus einem Forum geschnappt. Selbst warte ich noch bis AMD Zen. Ich hätte gerne wieder AMD sowie früher...aber mit gscheider Leistung.


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2015)

Es gibt Situationen in denen ein Broadwell mit EDRAM als Level 4 Cache schneller ist als ein Skylake ohne. Haben aber beiden keinen zusätzlichen Cachelevel gewinnt Skylake.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. November 2015)

schon, nur versuch mal skylake mit edram oder Broadwell ohne edram zu bekommen


----------



## Knogle (28. November 2015)

Hat jemand von euch Lust, bei seinem 1366er System mal die Logikpegel und Signalflanken fuer das Busprotokoll anzupassen?


----------



## Aslinger (28. November 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Lust, bei seinem 1366er System mal die Logikpegel und Signalflanken fuer das Busprotokoll anzupassen?



Mein 1366er Sys ist produktiv, somit wird da nicht an undokumentierten Settings rum gepfuscht.


----------



## Anoy1988 (29. November 2015)

Guten morgen jungs und mädels, ich habe ein problem mit meinem LGA1366 system und hoffe hier kann mir vll wer helfen.
Ich bin von meinem X58 Pro-E von MSI nun weg und konnte ein billiges und seltenes GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1366 - G1.Assassin (rev. 1.0)    G1 assasin ersteigern.
Neuestes bios update wurde auch schon gemacht und mit dem alten bios hat es auch nicht gklappt das problem zu lösen. Mein speicher ist zurzeit zum testen 1600 2x4GB balistix sports Vorher waren OCZ reaper 1600 3x2GB

Darauf ist nun mein i7 920 weil er darauf gescheit läuft 1,36V 4,13Ghz NB: 3,17Ghz
Der i7 ist auch nur drauf weil mein Xeon X5650 nicht gescheit drauf läuft.
Lass ich alles auf standart läuft er auch. sobald ich aber etwas takten will und den multi vom speicher verändern will läuft er nicht er nimmt es nicht an. selbst wenn ich den takt alles auf standart laufen lasse und den speicher von auto auf den multi setzte wo er auch 1600 läuft schmiert er mir ab. speicher auch mal getauscht aber das gleiche problem. beim i7 920 läuft alles einwandfrei. der xeon läuft auf meinem msi board auch nicht sobald ich was am multi machen will vom speicher.

Deswegen bin ich an einem punkt wo ich denke das die CPU nen schuss hat. oder hat vll einer von euch eine idee ob ich vll was bei nem xeon beachten muss was man beim i7 nicht muss?? jede hilfe währe sehr hilfreich


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. November 2015)

Wie ist der nb Takt vom x5650? Das klingr nach nem falsxhen veehaltnis von nb Takt zu Ramtakt.

Dercnb Takt muss beim x5650 min. 1,5x ram Takt sein, außerdem kann es sein, dass du mehr qpi voltage brauchst...


----------



## Anoy1988 (29. November 2015)

das weis ich net des müsste ich nachschauen......... aber sobald der ram multi umgestellt wird kackt er sofort ab.... sollte ich vll dazuschreiben ...... wenn der multi umgestellt ist geht es einmal aus und dan übernimmt er es......... aber sobald ich das tu geht er 3 mal an und aus also kommt netmal zu meinem boardlogo........... 

wie meinst du das mit 1,5x ramtakt sein also wenn der 1600 hat   mindestens NB 2400 verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. November 2015)

exakt, dass gilt für den x5650, beim i7 920 ist  NB=2X  RAM-Takt. 

Wenn dein Bord aber z.b. den ne takt beim umstellen von 1600 auf 1866 beim ram aus 3200mhz nb beim gleich 3732 mhz macht, weil er die takt - Vorschriften nicht richtig kennt, kann es sein dass die qpi-spannung nicht reicht.

ich hab aber das Gefühl,  deine Kenntnisse um oc bei 1366 sind nicht so ausgeprägt.  Beschäftige dich bitte mal mit dem Thema RAM-Takt,  Abhängigkeit NB-Takt vom RAM-Takt, und den Spannungen.


----------



## Anoy1988 (29. November 2015)

in der hinsicht habe ich mich noch net so extrem mit beschäftigt.
aber wenn alles auf standart steht und bei auto vom ram multi er auf 1600 läuft...... und ich nur von auto auf den multi gehe das er trotzdem 1600 läuft veränder ich doch eigentlich nicht den NB takt. ich rühre nur den multi vom ram und stelle ihn manuell auf 1600 und das macht er ja ebenfalls nicht

Jedoch lass ich es auf auto und er hat ebenfalls seine 1600 aufn speicher läuft er ja


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. November 2015)

bist du dir sicher, dass der ram dann mit 1600mhz läuft,  automatisch geht normal bei 1366 nichts über 1066mhz beim ram.


----------



## Anoy1988 (29. November 2015)

XMP Wenn ich profil 1 lade zeigt er mir im bios 1600 an CPU Z nicht kontrolliert wenns an ist und multi auf auto ob er es auch anzeigt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. November 2015)

wenn er im bios sagt er hat 1600, stimmt das auch, keine Frage. 

das problem kann aber sein, dass der ram nicht so gut mit 1366 läuft und die Latenzen nicht passen.

ggf. mal manuell die Latenzen etwas entschärfen,  oder die Spannung erhöhen,  wobei die Gigabyte normal eh schon 1,4v auf den ram geben, statt 1,50.


----------



## Anoy1988 (29. November 2015)

latencen habe ich nicht gemacht da die standart eh 9-9-9-24 sind und geblieben sind.......... des msi macht es auch auf 1600 ........... spannung habe ich schonmal auf 1,65 geschraubt um das auzuschliesen. da macht er auch rein garnix. wie gesagt ich bin mitlerweile echt am ende was das betrifft


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. November 2015)

wo kommst du her?
wenn du aus meiner Gegend bist, kannst gern vorbei schauen,  dann finden wir den Fehler schon. 

hast du die qpi-spannung schon mal angehoben?
bis etwa 1,29-1,325v ist das eher unbedenklich


----------



## Anoy1988 (29. November 2015)

hast pn


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. November 2015)

grübel,  wer von euch hat auf das ganze x58 usb3 mit geboten? das wollte ich haben.


----------



## DjangOC (29. November 2015)

ich ned, wie viel gings den wech?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. November 2015)

22,50€ war als defekt deklariert.


----------



## DjangOC (29. November 2015)

ah, ok


----------



## Knogle (30. November 2015)

Moin

Mein Kumpel hier in dem Forum hat ein MSI X58 Pro-E, + meine ES CPU, Intel Xeon E5645

Das Ding schafft bei 1,2V geschmeidig die 4,4GHz bzw. 4,6GHz, jedoch geht die NB auf 99 Grad

Weiterhin ist das Problem: Im Idle ist die VCore bei 1,59V, unter Volllast jedoch dann nur bei 1,2V
Was ist da los? Habe dasselbe Board mit nem E5620 getestet, da gabs keine Probleme, liegt es daran, dass es ein Engineering Sample ist?
Temperaturen sind unter Volllast bei 4,6GHz max. 60 Grad

Weiterhin gibt es nun, und auch mit OC oft den BSOD PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA 
RAM laeuft bei 1,5V auf 1660MHz und CL 8-8-8-21 im Dual Channel

IOH Spannung 1,4V, QPI Spannung 1,37V, CPU VCore 1,1V + 0,23V Offset, CPU Differential Amplitude 800mV, IOH Differential Amplitude 900mV, CPU Clock Skew 0,7ns, PCIe Clock Skew 0,7ns, CPU PLL Spannung 1,84V BCLK aktuell 208, Multi bei 21

Das System ist meinem Kumpel nun wieder nach 8 Stunden LinX bei 14GB RAM Auslastung abgeschmiert


----------



## Klausn (30. November 2015)

Hab auch das Pro-E. 
Bei mir hatte ich das Problem, wenn der Ram-Takt zu NIEDRIG war. ich muss daheim mal nen screen vom Bios machen. 
Hab ich vor ein paar Seiten geschrieben, wo ihr euch über die QPI SPannung lustig gemacht habt 

Edit: Seite 502 im diesem Beitrag.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. November 2015)

Das mit der vcore wurde ich mal mit festem wert statt offset testen, könnte an ner fehlerhaften vid für den Idlestate liegen.

Das mit der NB kann daran liegen, dass der ES den rest des Systems eh durcheinander bringt.

Check mal den ram durch @ Stock mit dem Serien-Prozessor. 
Hatte neulich auch plötzlich nen defekten Riegel. Aber dee ES kann auch hier das Problem sein. ES sind eben nur schwer einschätzbar!


----------



## DjangOC (30. November 2015)

@Knogle, ich hab noch 60mm Lüfter, fressen zwar 2,5W aber damit sollte die NB kühler werden.


----------



## Apollon (30. November 2015)

bin auf der suche nach einem x58 mainboard günstig versteht sich unser geliebter westmere muss natürlich drauf laufen hat jemand eine idee?


----------



## Knogle (30. November 2015)

MSI X58 Pro-E


----------



## Apollon (30. November 2015)

link bitte! meinst nicht das oder?:
MSI X58 Pro MS-7522 LGA 1366 für i7 CPUs GBit LAN RAID 6x DDR3 Slots inkl Blende 0816909054484 | eBay


----------



## Apollon (30. November 2015)

link bitte! meinst nicht das oder?:
MSI X58 Pro MS-7522 LGA 1366 für i7 CPUs GBit LAN RAID 6x DDR3 Slots inkl Blende 0816909054484 | eBay


----------



## Knogle (30. November 2015)

Doch


----------



## Apollon (30. November 2015)

das hat doch vor 4 wochen noch 79€ gekostet oder?


----------



## Knogle (30. November 2015)

ja ^^


----------



## Apollon (30. November 2015)

das ist doof!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. November 2015)

sei froh, dass es nicht wie ein ga x58 ud3r mal eben 180€ und mehr kostet


----------



## DjangOC (30. November 2015)

für dat Geld hab ich mein UD7 inkl internationalem Versand bekommen, in OVP und alles in tip top Zustand. Find ich jetzt ehrkich gesagt zuviel für des MSI.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. November 2015)

ja schon, nur der euro ist dezeit preistreiber.

versuch mal ne gtx960 für 170€ zu bekommen, nor way,  ne r9 380 4gb unter 200€? no way...

Das schlägt langsam mies durch.


----------



## kroy (30. November 2015)

Am besten mal nachsehen ob die rams (wenn du verschiedene hast)  die selbe qpi spannung benötigen.. Hatte mal das problem das identische rams verschiedene qpi spannungen laut xmp profil brauchten 3x2gb 1,3v qpi und das andere baugleiche 3x2gb kit  1,7v!!! qpi (beide 2000er 8-8-8-24) kannst du in everest oder ähnlichem programm auslesen. Wobei 1,7v qpi spannung wohl ein wenig viel sind oder der speicher eine krücke für sich  
Läuft aber sauber mit nen w3680 @4,5 mit 1,42v auf dem x58-ud7 mit 6x2gb 2000 8-8-8-24-t1, 1,68V ram,  1,42V qpi


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. November 2015)

die spannung vom ram ist nicht gleich die vom qpi, das ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht.
und 1,7v ram-spannung ist ok, wenn die qpi spannung min. bei 1,3v liegt. da der unterschied qpi voltage zu ram spannung unter 0,5v liegen sollte


----------



## kroy (30. November 2015)

Ja klar ist das was anderes,  die 1,7v sind als qpi spannung bei dem xmp profil nr2 angegeben bei 2000 8-8-8-24 die ram spannung ist 1,65V

Und bei einer qpi spannung von 1,7v verabschiedet sich dein speichercontroller sehr zügig


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. November 2015)

Jo, des ist wogl wahr, aber das die qpi Spannung im Speicher hinterlegt ist, ist mir neu.

Ich hab 1,4v als grenze für mich, sogar auf dem Benchtable.


----------



## Aslinger (30. November 2015)

Bei mir reichen 1,19V QPI Spannung. RAM 1,52V


----------



## kroy (30. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier gut zu sehen... ein und die selben rams (sind halt 2 verschiedene kits, also liegen ca. 3 wochen zwischen der herstellungszeit), aber je nach qualität ist die nötige QPI spannung wesentlich höher...


----------



## Anoy1988 (30. November 2015)

War letztes mal in ebay ein seltenes X58A-OC 284 euro rausgegangen...... Bin froh das ich mein G1 Assasin für 160 bekommen konnte...... man findet die guten grossen seltenen boards echt sehr selten und wenn man sie findet kosten die mal einiges. find beim G1 echt nicht schlecht das es laut GA 16 phasen hat  

Mein xeon problem wurde gelöst den multi von der NB einfach um 1x erhöht dan läuft der xeon auch mit verändertem multi am ram  danke nochmal an Chris-W201-Fan


----------



## Aslinger (30. November 2015)

Anoy1988 schrieb:


> War letztes mal in ebay ein seltenes X58A-OC 284 euro rausgegangen...... Bin froh das ich mein G1 Assasin für 160 bekommen konnte...... man findet die guten grossen seltenen boards echt sehr selten und wenn man sie findet kosten die mal einiges. find beim G1 echt nicht schlecht das es laut GA 16 phasen hat
> 
> Mein xeon problem wurde gelöst den multi von der NB einfach um 1x erhöht dan läuft der xeon auch mit verändertem multi am ram  danke nochmal an Chris-W201-Fan



Bei meinem 6 Jahre alten EX58 UD5 musste ich den Multi auch um 1 erhöhen, sonst gab es keinen Boot.


----------



## Anoy1988 (30. November 2015)

bin gerade 2 setups zu machen ein setup standart takt mit undervolting aktuell beim X5650 1,08V ma schauen ob er prime stable is

Als spannung auf auto stand im bios waren es 1,22V cpu z 1,2V


----------



## kroy (1. Dezember 2015)

Anoy1988 schrieb:


> War letztes mal in ebay ein seltenes X58A-OC 284 euro rausgegangen...... Bin froh das ich mein G1 Assasin für 160 bekommen konnte...... man findet die guten grossen seltenen boards echt sehr selten und wenn man sie findet kosten die mal einiges. find beim G1 echt nicht schlecht das es laut GA 16 phasen hat
> 
> Mein xeon problem wurde gelöst den multi von der NB einfach um 1x erhöht dan läuft der xeon auch mit verändertem multi am ram  danke nochmal an Chris-W201-Fan


Beim x58-ud7 hatte nur die 1 rev. 24 phasen und die läuft richtig sahne, kann gar nicht nachvollziehen das man das dann bei der 2 rev. reduziert..


----------



## Knogle (1. Dezember 2015)

Nach etwa 8 Stunden LinX bei voller RAM Auslastung kackt das System meines Kumpels ab
Woran kann das liegen?
Kann man das System trotzdem als stabil ansehen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Dezember 2015)

Das ist fraglich, man muss da den Grund wirklich explizit finden.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (1. Dezember 2015)

Guten Abend,

Ich bin der Freund von Knogle der die Probleme hat.

System:

Intel Xeon E5645@4,4Ghz
MSI X58 Pro-E
2x8Gb Crucial Ballistix Tactical@1660Mhz@1,55V mit 8-8-8-24
Zotac GTX970
1x Crucial M500 240Gb
1x Transcend SSD370S 1Tb
Seasonic SS-760SP2
Win 10 Pro

Folgendes Problem: Nach 8 Stunden Linx gibt es einen BlueScreen mit der Meldung "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA" mit den letzten beiden Prozessen "hal.dll" und "ntoskernl.exe". Die Temps sind meist in einem richtig guten Bereich, wobei ich nicht weiß ob man den Anzeigen bei HWmonitor oder CPU-Z trauen kann. Komischerweise bekomme ich den Bluescreen gefühlt immer an derselben Stelle.

Meine Vermutungen

Nummer eins: Treiber Problem - lässt sich aber nur schwer nachvollziehen. Ich habe keine Traiber für das MB installiert. Ich verwende die von Microsoft und das müssten bezüglich dieses MB ja die aktuellsten sein.

Nummer zwei: Arbeitsspeicher defekt - ein Test mit Memtest86+ verlief ohne Fehler. Nun könnte es noch damit zusammenhängen das es kein ECC ist.

Nummer drei: Windows hat eine Macke und es handelt sich um einen reinen Software-Defekt - Ich habe schon das zweite mal neuinstalliert, diesmal ohne Aktivierung... Ich kann weder sfc /scannow starten, noch mit /restorehealth eine Repaeratur starten. Aber die Entscheidene Frage lautet dann: Wieso zerschießt sich WIndows?

IOH hat gute Temps, vorallem der Austausch der WLP und etwas runtersetzen der Spannung hat gut etwas gebracht.

Bei BEdarf kann ich mal diverse Screens oder die bluescreen-Dumps posten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Dezember 2015)

Bitte den Test mit Linux bei Stock wiederholen.

außerdem bitte die Latenzen testweise mal auf 9-9-9-28 erhöhen,  den Takt so absenken, dass der ram auf 1600mhz oder weniger läuft,  die abgesenkt Spannung am ich wieder auf Stock setzen...


----------



## 14Hannes88 (1. Dezember 2015)

So habe jetzt mal Linx mit etwa 10Gb RAM gestartet und habe mal die Auslagerungsdatei deaktiviert. 

Habe BIOS auf Default gesetzt und den RAM auf 1600 eingestellt.

Mal schauen ob er durch läuft.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (2. Dezember 2015)

Sorry für Doppelpost,

Er ist einwandfrei durchgelaufen, alles ohne Fehler. Habe vor Mitternacht nochmal  auf 12Gb RAM erhöht und es gab auch keinen Fehler.

Ich hatte die ganze Zeit HWmonitor laufen, hier mal die Temps:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich vermute das er deshalb immer einen Bluescreen bekommen hat, weil sich Windows mehr RAM nehmen wollte und dann auf die Auslagerungsdatei gegangen ist. Nur eine Vermutung. Auf 14Gb konnte ich diesmal nicht laufen lassen, da Windows gleich rumgemeckert hat das er keine Auslagerungsdatei hat.


----------



## Anoy1988 (2. Dezember 2015)

ich werde auh wieder mein MSI in betrieb nehmen

Mein X58 G1 Assasin hier im forum anbieten zum VK.
Ich komme einfach mit dem bios net zurecht bin dazu einfach noch zu unerfahren


----------



## 14Hannes88 (2. Dezember 2015)

sfc /scannow hat jetzt funktioniert und er hat tatsächlich beschädigte Systemdateien gefunden, konnte diese aber nicht reparieren. Ich werd mal versuchen Win 10 aufzufrischen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Dezember 2015)

Anoy1988 schrieb:


> ich werde auh wieder mein MSI in betrieb nehmen
> 
> Mein X58 G1 Assasin hier im forum anbieten zum VK.
> Ich komme einfach mit dem bios net zurecht bin dazu einfach noch zu unerfahren


Meld dich vorher bitte mal bei mir, hatte da vorher n paar fragen zu dem Bord


----------



## Aslinger (2. Dezember 2015)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Sorry für Doppelpost,
> 
> Er ist einwandfrei durchgelaufen, alles ohne Fehler. Habe vor Mitternacht nochmal  auf 12Gb RAM erhöht und es gab auch keinen Fehler.
> 
> ...



Du scheinst eine gute Wak im Einsatz zu haben. Nicht mal 45° unter LinX Last.


----------



## Knogle (2. Dezember 2015)

Er hat eine Lukue im Einsatz  ob dus glaubst oder nicht


----------



## 14Hannes88 (2. Dezember 2015)

Deshalb irritiert mich das so. Zimmertemperatur liegt bei 18°.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Dezember 2015)

Das ist n handgeschnitzter Prozessor


----------



## 14Hannes88 (2. Dezember 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das ist n handgeschnitzter Prozessor



Bitte erläutern.
Muss man sich da Gedanken machen?

Bin gerade dabei Windows komplett neu zu installieren. Ich werde mal die Treiber der MSI-Seite danach installieren und mal schauen, was die so abliefern.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Dezember 2015)

Das ist ein Engineering Sample,  die Dinger sind Prototypen, da muss nicht alles stimmen, auch nicht die Temperaturwerte.

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso hier beim ES von stabilem Betrieb trotz abstürzen geredet wurde...
Ein ES muss man mit Vorsicht genießen,  der kann sehr sehr seltsam reagieren. Da sind Vermutlich Bugs drin, die in der Serie nie einer erfahren musste....

Wir wissen nicht mal wie viele oprimierungen danach noch kamen


----------



## Knogle (2. Dezember 2015)

Wie geht man da dann vor?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Dezember 2015)

Mit viel zeit, extrem viel wissen um jede Einstellung... Und dann testen.... 

Stabil würde ich nen ES nie bezeichnen


----------



## Knogle (2. Dezember 2015)

Hatte zumindest mit meinen bestimmt 20 ES keine Probleme


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Dezember 2015)

Das heißt nichts, es ist nie klar welchem Stand der Prozessor wirklich angehört.


----------



## boggler (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich bräuchte da mal den Rat, der hier anwesenden Experten. Ich daddel jetzt schon seit Jahren mit meinem moderat übertakteten i7 920 und kann mich nicht im geringsten damit anfreunden auf Skylake oder aber auf Haswell umzusteigen.
Des öfteren ist mir nun die Westmere CPU in Berichten und Foren über den Weg gelaufen und daher meine Frage:

Lohnt es sich mit meinem Asus pt6 deluxe v2 einen 5650 für ~130€ auf ebay zu kaufen?
 Reicht das Board um den Prozessor zumindest an die 3,8 GHz Alltagstakt zu bringen und ist eine AiO Kühllösung dafür ausreichend?
Der Westmere soll für einfach die Zeit überbrücken, bis der CPU Markt in meinen Augen wieder etwas attraktiver wird.

Ich wäre für Euren Rat echt dankbar.


----------



## Knogle (2. Dezember 2015)

Lieber Xeon E5645


----------



## boggler (2. Dezember 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Lieber Xeon E5645



Weil?


----------



## Knogle (2. Dezember 2015)

Der packt die 4,6GHz witzigerweise viel geschmeidiger bei niedrigerer Spannung 

Und kostet nur 60


----------



## boggler (2. Dezember 2015)

Gut, ist gekauft. Ich melde mich dann nochmal, sollte ich beim übertakten nicht weiter kommen, ansonsten schon mal vielen Dank.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (2. Dezember 2015)

So Habe Windows neu installiert und bin jetzt gerade am benchen. Habe vorher den Chipset-Treiber von der MSI-Seite installiert. Linx mit 8Gb Arbeitsspeicher.


Hier die Werte für die Übertaktung:


Base Clock 208
High Speed Mode
Memory Ratio auf 6 (1660 Mhz)
Timings auf 8-8-8-24
Core Voltage +0.240
CPU PLL 1.84
QPI 1.37
DRAM 1.55
NB 1.20


Hier noch einen Screen von den Temps:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal schauen ob er durchläuft. Gibt es noch irgendwelche Tipps die man eventuell berücksichtigen könnte?


----------



## Knogle (2. Dezember 2015)

Northbridge aktiv gekuehlt?


----------



## 14Hannes88 (2. Dezember 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Northbridge aktiv gekuehlt?



Jawohl, mit einem Extra 80mm Lüfter. Der liegt direkt drauf.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Dezember 2015)

Hehe, alles untee Wasser... Dann ist ruhe.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (2. Dezember 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hehe, alles untee Wasser... Dann ist ruhe.



Wen das Teil jetzt nicht funktioniert wird es mit einem Eimer heißen Fit-Wasser ausgewaschen.

Ne mal im Ernst, die Temps scheinen nicht wirklich das Problem zu sein. Schon garnicht seitdem ich die WLP von Chipsatz-Kühlern gewechselt habe.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Dezember 2015)

das war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint, ich hab halt gern extrem ruhig, darum ist meiner unter wasser.

Aber da ist eben eine persönliche Empfindung


----------



## Anoy1988 (3. Dezember 2015)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Schon garnicht seitdem ich die WLP von Chipsatz-Kühlern gewechselt habe.



moin , deswegen wenn ich ältere boards kaufe und da sind, wird alle erneuert Spannungswandler , Nothbridge  usw.
Damit mich keine bösen überraschungen erwarten


----------



## 14Hannes88 (3. Dezember 2015)

Also der 8Gb und 12Gb test sind beide durchgegangen. Heute morgen um etwa 7 Uhr war er fertig. 
Ich  in voller Vorfreude  an den Rechner, gerade am eintippen, auf einmal  bekomme ich einen Bluescreen: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

Dadurch  das ich jetzt keine Auslagerungsdatei mehr habe, hat er natürlich  keinen Dump angelegt. Also er ist sozusagen abgeschmiert obwohl er keine  Last hatte. Deshalb gehe ich absofort davon aus das es sich um ein  Treiber/Software-Problem handelt... komisch auch das es beim tippen  passiert, ich werde mal zu Testzwecken ne andere Tastatur  anschliessen.

In der Ereignis-Anzeige sticht folgendes Ereignisse sofort ins gesicht:

Kritisch  Kernel-Power Ereignis 41 (Davon abhängig kommen dann diverse  Informationen Ereignis 508 und 55... alle beziehen sich auf  Kernel-Power)

Ich denke mal das diese sich auf einen defekten Treiber beziehen, er hat sich aufgehangen und danach Kernel-Power kritisch ausgegeben. Hier mal ein bild von der Ereignis-Anzeige:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jemand eine Idee, wie ich herausfinden kann welcher Treiber jetzt Macken hat?


----------



## Knogle (3. Dezember 2015)

Oben seh ich NTFS
Bezweifle das die CPU das Problem ist nach Stunden LinX stabil

DRIVER heisst ja Treiber wobei IRQL... Ja eher auf RAM hindeutet


----------



## 14Hannes88 (3. Dezember 2015)

Ja komisch ist auch:

Ereignis 46 volmgr

Bei dem NTFS-Ereignis sagt er nur das das entsprechende Volume fehlerfrei ausgeführt wird.


----------



## Knogle (3. Dezember 2015)

Also ich vermute ein Problem mit der Platte ider ihren Treibern . Ist die firmware der platte aktuell?


----------



## 14Hannes88 (3. Dezember 2015)

Mittlerweile vermute ich auch das es an der Platte liegt. Entweder stimmt was mit dem Kabel nicht oder die Platte hat einen Treffer. Ich check erstmal die Firmware.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (3. Dezember 2015)

So SSD-Firmware ist up-to-date. Da war tatsächlich noch eine alte Firmware drauf. Kabel habe ich auf ordentlichen Sitz geprüft.

Ich habe noch zwei weitere Fehlerquellen hoffentlich beseitigt:

Intel Smart Technology SATA Treiber (den von der MSI-Seite) habe ich installiert und nochmals sfc durchlaufen lassen. SFC hatte aber mittendrin abgebrochen, danach habe ich dism mehrmals drüberlaufen lassen und siehe da mehere defekte systemdateien. Danach nochmals SFC und er ist einwandfrei durchgelaufen. Also ich weiß nicht wie Win10 es schafft sich selbst zu zerschießen, aber ich hoffe mal das es jetzt funzt.

Ich werde jetzt nochmals einen Linx-Bench durchlaufen lassen und dann mal allmählich Spiele testen.


----------



## DjangOC (3. Dezember 2015)

wenn du ein OS haben willst, welches nicht suizidgefährdert ist, musst du dich mit der Server Software anfreunden. Windows 2012 R2 haste 180 Tage Testlaufzeit, kann man einfach abändern, und als normales OS nutzen. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (3. Dezember 2015)

Du zockst tatsächlich auf einen Windows Server 2012 R2 System? Wie sieht es da mit DirectX-Unterstützung aus? Habe es noch nie probiert. Gibt es irgendwelche Ristriktionen oder Einschränkungen?

Den Trick mit "slmgr -rearm" kenne ich auch, aber was machst du nach den 180 Tagen? Komplett neuinstallieren?


----------



## bingo88 (3. Dezember 2015)

Was werden denn hier wieder für Mythen verbreitet?


----------



## 14Hannes88 (3. Dezember 2015)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Was werden denn hier wieder für Mythen verbreitet?



Bitte konkretisieren. Was sind Mythen nach deiner Auffassung?


----------



## bingo88 (3. Dezember 2015)

Dass ein Server-OS zwingend stabiler als ein Desktop-OS läuft.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (3. Dezember 2015)

Das ist richtig. Das kann ich jetzt pauschal nicht sagen.

Den einzigsten Vorteil den ich sehe: Win Server kommt aufgeräumter rüber als Win10. Ob es dann besser läuft, ist dann eine andere Frage.


----------



## bingo88 (3. Dezember 2015)

Die Windows 10 UI wird ja auch erst mit dem nächsten Server kommen. Der 2012 er basiert noch auf Windows 8 bzw. 8.1 (R2).

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich auch seit Windows XP keinerlei OS-Probleme mehr gehabt, die ich nicht auf Hardwareprobleme zurückführen konnte.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (3. Dezember 2015)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich auch seit Windows XP keinerlei OS-Probleme mehr gehabt, die ich nicht auf Hardwareprobleme zurückführen konnte.



Der Meinung war ich bis vor einer Woche auch. Aber aus irgendeinem Grund zerlegt sich Win10 in diesem Hardware-Setup ständig von selbst. Fast 2/3 der BSOD die ich die letzte Zeit bekommen habe, sind auf Treiber-Probleme zurückzuführen. Natürlich sind die X58-Boards auch nicht mehr so aktuell, dass kann aber nicht der Grund sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Dezember 2015)

dann teste doch mal Win7


----------



## DjangOC (3. Dezember 2015)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Du zockst tatsächlich auf einen Windows Server 2012 R2 System? Wie sieht es da mit DirectX-Unterstützung aus? Habe es noch nie probiert. Gibt es irgendwelche Ristriktionen oder Einschränkungen?
> 
> Den Trick mit "slmgr -rearm" kenne ich auch, aber was machst du nach den 180 Tagen? Komplett neuinstallieren?



Ne, zocke ned drauf, aber SETI habe ich darauf am laufen, ist ein ganz klein wenig effizienter.
Ich nutze sonst auch W10 aber nur Pro, und total angepasst. Und halt ECC (Ja im GamingSys). Da es mir zuschade wäre, wenn das system crasht, wenn ich was wichtiges am skizzieren bin, oder SETI läuft.

Aber so wie es (Server 2012) für mich rüber kommt, ist es ein Zwischending zwischen W8.1 und W10, zumindest die neuste Version. Klar dieser Startschirm, aber sonst mehrheitlich wie W10. Für DirectX gibt's Unterstützung, nicht offiziel, ist aber da.

Wegen Stabilität, mein (noch) SETI#1 System, läuft damit 24/7 bestehend aus zusammengewürfelter Server OEM Ware, und seit je her Stabil (ok, maximale Auslastung habe ich auf 90% festgelegt)

Gruss Django


----------



## bingo88 (3. Dezember 2015)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Natürlich sind die X58-Boards auch nicht mehr so aktuell, dass kann aber nicht der Grund sein.


So etwas kann natürlich der Grund sein. Ich habe ein MSI S939 Board, das durch einen Bug im BIOS erst ab einer gewissen Linux-Kernelversion reproduzierbar Kernel Panics (Linux-Version der BSODs) fabriziert. Als das Problem erstmalig auftrat, war das Board auch keine 4 Jahre alt.

Auch hat einer meiner älteren Server (Sockel 1156) verbuggte Intel Onboard-LAN Chips (verlieren unter bestimmten Bedingungen die Konnektivität -> Reboot erforderlich). Unter Server 2008 R2 lässt sich das mit einem Treiberupdate beheben, unter 2012 R2 nicht, da hierfür kein Treiber existiert. Der Microsofttreiber hat den Fix nicht implementiert, der Intel-Treiber läuft wegen geänderter Treiberbestimmungen nicht auf 2012.

Du kannst also mit alter Hardware und neuen OS durchaus einen tiefen Griff ins Klo tätigen.

Zum Thema Windows Server: 2012 basiert auf Windows 8, 2012 R2 auf 8.1. Erst der 2016er basiert auf Windows 10. Die lassen aber immer ein paar UI Features raus, daher wirkt das etwas "leichter" als die Consumer-Varianten.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (3. Dezember 2015)

So ein weiterer Test mit 13,5Gb bei Linx wurde erfolgreich absolviert. Habe jetzt sogar noch einen weiteren RAM-Riegel installiert.

War wohl ein Treiber Problem gepaart mit einigen defekten Windows-Systemdateien. Als nächstes mal mit Spiele testen?


----------



## Malc0m (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich versteh nicht wie man nur irgendwie "Treiber Probleme" mit einem X58 System haben kann? Hab echt schon viel ausprobiert und eingebaut usw.. und das einzige was höchstens war, wenn ein Treiber nicht tip top war, ist das es irgendwo langsam wurde.
Aber Abstürze hatte ich bisher nur nur OC Sachen.

Zu Knogle´s OC aktionen hab ich meine eigene Meinung. Aber jeder so wie er meint das es richtig ist.
Doch vll sollte man einfach nicht manches total übertreiben. Oder etwas benutzen was nicht Serienreif war.
Jedenfalls sollte man sich dann nicht wundern wenn man mal nen Bluescreen bekommt. Was ja seit Windows 7 echt ne Kunst schon ist.

Das man basteln möchte kann ich gut nachvollziehn aber dann nicht wundern wenn es mal abraucht usw


----------



## 14Hannes88 (4. Dezember 2015)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht wie man nur irgendwie "Treiber Probleme" mit einem X58 System haben kann? Hab echt schon viel ausprobiert und eingebaut usw.. und das einzige was höchstens war, wenn ein Treiber nicht tip top war, ist das es irgendwo langsam wurde.
> Aber Abstürze hatte ich bisher nur nur OC Sachen.



Verzeihung, aber dann hast du noch nicht genügend "Systeme" zusammengebaut. Es ist allseits bekannt das die meisten Treiber die Windows per Update bringt, zum größten Teil veraltet sind und das X58 ist schon etwas exotisches vorallem wen man bedenkt das ich dies mit einem Xeon ES betreibe. Man sieht es ja gut an dem jetzigen System was ich betreibe, erst nachdem ich einen relativ aktuellen Intel Smart Treiber drauf gebracht habe, bekomme ich keine bluescreens mehr die was mit SATA zu tun haben. Auch hier hat Windows einen Treiber drauf gebracht per Update der scheinbar fehlerhaft ist.

Sowas passiert nunmal bei solch alten Systemen und dann noch Overclocking. Ich will mich ja auch nicht beschweren, mir ist durchaus bewusst was da alles für Probleme entstehen können.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Dezember 2015)

Hannes, das ist wahr, wenn es jetzt bei 4ghz und mehr rennt, ist ja alles tutti.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (4. Dezember 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hannes, das ist wahr, wenn es jetzt bei 4ghz und mehr rennt, ist ja alles tutti.



Ich bin bei 4,4Ghz. Aber ich habe noch ein anderes Problem. Scheinbar will mein Arbeitsspeichern icht so recht, wie ich will. Gestern habe ich beim Anzocken einen Bluescreen mit MEMORY_MANAGEMENT bekommen, was ja auf den RAM schließen lässt.

Seit gestern Abend habe ich Memtest86+ laufen und bisher komischerweise nicht einen Fehler. Ich bin gerade beim dritten Durchgang und kein einziger Error. Hat er zu wenig Spannung oder zuviel? Vielleicht falsche Timings?

3x Crucial Tactical Ballistix (Standard 1,5V und Takt 1600Mhz Timings 8-8-8-24)
Timings fest auf 8-8-8-24
Memory Ratio 6 somit einen Takt von 1660 Mhz
DRAM Voltage 1.55V


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Dezember 2015)

Kann der RAM, als auch der Speichercontroller sein. Aber LinX läuft bei dir ohne Probleme durch? Memtest ist, meiner Erfahrung nach, nicht mehr so zuverlässig - hat bei mir schon oft Stabilität bescheinigt und beim Starten von "echten" Anwendungen schmierte das System ab, sieht man ja auch bei dir.

Wie hast du LinX laufen lassen? Immer auf maximaler Speichermenge? Ich habe oftmals Aussetzer im Bereich von etwas über einem GiB, teste das mal. Latenzen entschlacken könnte natürlich auch etwas bringen.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (4. Dezember 2015)

Also bei All hat er immer rumgezickt.

Deshalb habe ich immer so 13-14 Gb Linx gestartet und dann läuft er auch durch. Braucht dann ungefähr 7 Stunden dafür und läuft ohne Probleme durch, aber wen ich auf All setze, zickt Windows rum das er nicht genug Speicher hat und meistens geht er dann auf die Auslagerungsdatei, was das System aber instabil macht. Ist ja klar erst Bandbreite von RAM und plötzlich nur SATA-Anbindung. Jetzt habe ich allerdings drei RAM-Riegel, ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal mit All testen.

Ansonsten was könnte noch helfen? XMP aktivieren? Auf Standard-Spannung umstellen? Auf was müsste man dann die Timings stellen?


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Dezember 2015)

All funktioniert nie richtig, da Windows dann rum weint, dass ihm der Speicher ausgeht - wie du schon festgestellt hast. Mit maximaler Speichermenge meinte ich die Menge, die noch ohne Gemecker von Windows durch läuft, also so wie du es auch schon gemacht hast, also bloß nicht auf die Auslagerungsdatei. Sonst wirst du ja nie fertig mit testen 

Teste XMP mal aus, aber achte auf die Spannungen, die werden manchmal ganz schön hoch gesetzt. Wenn der RAM mit 1,5V spezifiziert ist, sollte es eigentlichâ€‹ auch damit klappen, aber 1,55V sind zum testen keinesfalls schlimm. Latenzen könntest du z.B. 9-9-9-24 testen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde 8-9-8-24 testen, oft ist dee zweite wert das kritische Element.


----------



## Knogle (4. Dezember 2015)

Warum nich 20 20 20 120, dann muss es stabil laufen


----------



## Aslinger (4. Dezember 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Warum nich 20 20 20 120, dann muss es stabil laufen




Zuviel Glühwein intus?


----------



## Knogle (4. Dezember 2015)

Hatte RAM da der lief nur damit  zumindest auf 1366


----------



## Aslinger (4. Dezember 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hatte RAM da der lief nur damit  zumindest auf 1366



Ein DDR3 Riegel der nur mit so astronomischen Timings läuft, wäre für mich Schrott...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Dezember 2015)

Da hat wohl weer defekte ddr1 Chips auf nen ddr3 pcb gelötet


----------



## Knogle (4. Dezember 2015)

Der hat aber immerhin knapp 1GB/s geliefert


----------



## 14Hannes88 (4. Dezember 2015)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> All funktioniert nie richtig, da Windows dann rum weint, dass ihm der Speicher ausgeht - wie du schon festgestellt hast. Mit maximaler Speichermenge meinte ich die Menge, die noch ohne Gemecker von Windows durch läuft, also so wie du es auch schon gemacht hast, also bloß nicht auf die Auslagerungsdatei. Sonst wirst du ja nie fertig mit testen
> 
> Teste XMP mal aus, aber achte auf die Spannungen, die werden manchmal ganz schön hoch gesetzt. Wenn der RAM mit 1,5V spezifiziert ist, sollte es eigentlichâ€‹ auch damit klappen, aber 1,55V sind zum testen keinesfalls schlimm. Latenzen könntest du z.B. 9-9-9-24 testen.



Ja das mit All hat nie richtig funktioniert. Ich habe meist dann 1Gb Puffer gelassen und dann lief er auch wunderbar durch.

Mit XMP läuft er tatsächlich auf 1.5V und 1333 Mhz. Alles auf auto gesetzt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Dezember 2015)

gib dem ram mal n bissel mehr spannung, so bis 1,6v ist für den ram kein ding 
dann müsste auch 1660mhz und 8-8-8-24 gehen


----------



## Knogle (4. Dezember 2015)

1.65 packt er auch


----------



## 14Hannes88 (5. Dezember 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> gib dem ram mal n bissel mehr spannung, so bis 1,6v ist für den ram kein ding
> dann müsste auch 1660mhz und 8-8-8-24 gehen



Also bei alles auf Auto und XMP aktiviert hatte ich wieder einen Bluescreen. Aber mit 1,6V und 1660Mhz scheint es zu laufen. Konnte jetzt 1,5Std Arma3 zocken ohne Crash.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Dezember 2015)

dann reichte dem imc und dem ram eben das bissel Spannung nicht 

Wie Knogle schon schrieb, bis 1,5V bist du bei 1,5V RAM normal voll grün.  Und das aktueller RAM bei 1366 gern etwas zickt ist auch keine neue Erkenntnisse


----------



## Knogle (5. Dezember 2015)

Und hier wurde schon ganze Zeit auf meinem tollen ES rumgehackt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Dezember 2015)

Knogle, ich gehe davon aus, dass die Spannungserhöhung ggf. Bei nem non-ES nicht nötig wäre.


----------



## Knogle (5. Dezember 2015)

Aber oft sind es die ES CPUs die besondere OC Rekord knacken 
Sieht man ja schon wie geschmeidig die CPU auf 4,6GHz geht auf 1,2V oder so


----------



## 14Hannes88 (5. Dezember 2015)

Wir wollen mal nicht voreilige schlüsse ziehen. Ich werde die Tage mal noch andere spiele testen und wen der die Woche durchhält bei täglichen Belastungen, sollte der umstieg geglückt sein.


----------



## DjangOC (5. Dezember 2015)

sagt mal, was ist gescheiter für Seti (CUDA) und als PhysX Beschleuniger auf meinem X58 sys, ne GTX 560 oder ne GTX660TI, letztere ist gut 40 CHF teurer und teilweise extremst flotter aber in, z.B. M2033 ist sie bei 2560x1440 bloss 4fps schneller. Was würdet ihr euch nun holen? (nur um das Klarzustellen, sie ist nicht primäre Karte, nur PhysX und Cuda.)


----------



## Knogle (5. Dezember 2015)

GTX 560Ti


----------



## DjangOC (5. Dezember 2015)

hmm, dann könnt ich eigentlich grad so gut die Phantom GTX 570 für 60 CHF inkl nehmen, oder was meinste?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Dezember 2015)

Als reine PhysX reicht doch ne gt640


----------



## DjangOC (5. Dezember 2015)

Jo, aber SETI, da ist die CUDA Leistung Matchentscheidend.

Leider kosten die bei uns neu über 120 CHF, gebrwucht find ich auch keine, also lieber nr gebrauchte. Die GTX560 würde ich für 45 CHF inkl bekommen, die GTX 570 Phantom wohl für 60 inkl, und die GTX 660TI für 85 exkl. Und die haben allesamt mehr Leistung als die GT640. Und nur wegen PhysX wollte ich mir dann doch nicht nur ne weitere Karte reinschnallen, so könnte ich nun die GPU wenn nötig für Games, und ansonsten im Hintergrund für SETI nutzen.

Und Stromverbrauch ist mir (wie du mittlerweile sicherlich weisst) eh Wurst, ich mein, solange der Rechner mit maximal 2 1500W Netzteilen betrieben werden kann ist alles ok.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Dezember 2015)

Da sind Afaik die gtx 750 besser, die lassen sich aber wohl nicht problemlos als PhysX Karte nutzen.

Außerdem sind die anfälliger für nen Coreschaden, da die bei Seti und co stark belastet werden. Hab schon von unzähligen töten gtx 750 bei dauereinsatz geleseb, allerdings zugegeben, alle overclocked.


----------



## DjangOC (5. Dezember 2015)

hi, ich mein, die Fermi Baureihen sind sehr stabil, ich hab hier auch ne GTX 590 in die "Workstation meiner Geschwister gepflanzt, und die läuft auch tip top, und komischerweise ist die Geräuschekulisse gar nicht so schlimm, bei ok Temperaturen ((70 bis 80)°C).

Und ja, die Karten nach der 6xx Serie werden von nVidia darn gehindert, mit AMD Karten in Symbiose zu leben. GTX980 und GTX750 wären kein Problem, aber R9390X und GTX750 kann man knicken 

Edit, SETI kann nen W3670 zu 100% auslasten, ebenso die GTX590. Das witzige ist aber, der Xeon ist passiv gekühlt (T3500 Case, Board, Netzteil und CPU Kühler) und geht dennoch mit dem Turbo auf 3,4GHz bei vollkommen akzeptabler Geräuschkulisse.
Und witzig ist auch, das ne soooo stromhungrige GPU und en so stromhungriger XEON bei voller Auslastung mit nem 550W OEM Dell Netzteil ned abrauchen, während dem mir bei weniger Last schon, jüngere BeQuiets, Enermax, Corsair und Coolermaster abgeraucht sind. Jaja, die minderwertige OEM Hardware...


----------



## Knogle (5. Dezember 2015)

Habe ne 560er Ti da


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Dezember 2015)

Fehlt noch ne 980ti als Main Karte


----------



## Vladimir1 (6. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

Can anyone please help me with the choice of buying a GPU ?

I'm pretty much on a low budget so I can't spend a lot and I might end up not buying any GPU at all because of this.

Alright so, I would like to buy a used gpu from eBay and I don't have more than 50 euros to spend for this ( including shipping which is about 8-10 euros from Germany to my country Macedonia )

I'm thinking between gtx 560 ti, gtx 460, gtx 295 or maybe if I'm lucky for my budget gtx 580

The main reason for upgrading my current Afox Nvidia GT 630 4GB is because it limits the power of my CPU Intel Xeon E5620 2,4 GHz overclocked to 3,6 GHz in rendering videos.
So, with the new gpu I would like to make sure the gpu doesn't bottleneck the cpu in rendering but I would also like to be able to play some games with the new GPU, so I'm kinda looking for some balance here between video editing and gaming. I really wouldn't like buying  a gpu which gives 1 minute faster renders in 15 mins render video but is much worse in games .

Alright so, here's my current PC

CPU: Intel Xeon E5620 2,4 GHz overclocked to 3,6 GHz
GPU: Afox Nvidia GT 630 4GB
RAM: Kingston 12GB ddr3 1333 MHz running at 1600 MHz
HDD: 500GB
OS: Windows 7 Professional 64bit

Pleas let me know which GPU would you recommend me to buy, if any of those which I mentioned or maybe another one that you'd suggest


----------



## Knogle (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin fuer die GTX 295, bestes Paket, und guenstiger als der Rest, dafuer bombig im Rendern
Bei dem Budget kriegste nix besseres


----------



## Pronounta (6. Dezember 2015)

To translate what Knogle just said:"I'd take the GTX 295, the best choice overall and cheaper than the others, really good for rendering too.
For that budget you won't get anything better."


----------



## Vladimir1 (7. Dezember 2015)

Is it possible to use GTX 295 on my 500W PSU ?
My PSU is Cooler Master B500 V2
Cooler Master: B500 ver.2

I know that Nvidia recommends minimum 680W PSU, but isnt that kinda way much more than the actual needed ?
After doing some math I see that my PC would use less than 500W

GPU: 289W
CPU: 105W ( Intel Xeon E5620 2,4 GHz overclocked to 3,6 GHz )
IOH: 40W
HDD: 20W ( ? )
RAM: 6W ( 3X Kingston 4GB DDR3 1333 MHz running on 1600 Mhz with 1,6V DRAM )
Coolers: 4W ( 1x 120mm 1x 92mm )
Motherboard: MSI X58 Pro-E ( ??? really no idea for this )

That said, the power consumption on load would be less than 500W ( without motherboard power consumption ), if Im not doing any mistake here I dont really get it why they would recommend minimum 680W PSU.

Im not really sure about this so I'd appreciate seeing what you guys think about this


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Dezember 2015)

If your rendering software can handle two GPUs take the GTX 295, but be sure your PSU can handle this card and the rest of your system.

The GTX 560Ti is nearly as fast as the GTX 295 in games (!) but takes rigorous less energy.

If you can get the GTX 580 for that price, take this card it's good in games and rendering.


Edit: too slow^^

I think 500W can be critical for a GTX 295, I would organize a good 600W PSU.


----------



## DjangOC (7. Dezember 2015)

Hi, I will think you would not have problems with a 500w PSU, because I use a GTX 590 and a W3670, which still works with 100%, because of SETI.
But when it helps you, I will install my GTX 295 ind my System, and look, if it runs SETI for 24h without any stop.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Dezember 2015)

I am not sure, if the 295gtx is the right choice,  because not every game is optimized for SLI.

would try to get a amd hd5870


----------



## iGameKudan (7. Dezember 2015)

The B500v2 is a cheap budget-power supply for office- and budget-gaming-pcs. I think, it is not a good partner for a 590, espicially with a power-wasting 1366-platform, caused by the extremly high power consumption. And i think, SETI does much higher load as games, so the thermal- and power-specifications should be used by 100%.

You should use an another power supply... Really.


----------



## DjangOC (7. Dezember 2015)

Hi Igamkurdan, also bei mir liegen auf der CPU dauerhaft (24/7) auf der CPU eine Belastung von 95-100% und die GTX 590 schafft mit 100%, auch 24/7.
Und das mit nem standart Dell Netzteil.

Und die CPU frisst 130W und die GTX590 doch sucherlich noch 350W. Beides nicht undervolted. CPU ist passivgekühlt und Taktet auf 3,3 - 3,4 GHz. 

Ich behaupte mal, mit ausreichernder Netztstabilität kannste aus nem 500W Netzteil sicherlich 24/7 650W raussaugen.


----------



## bingo88 (7. Dezember 2015)

Das sind mal eben 130 % der Nennleistung, das ist ganz sicher nicht gesund für ein Netzteil. Schon 100% kann man nicht mit jedem Netzteil fahren (und sollte man auch gar nicht).

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die OEM-Netzteile bei Dell und Co. in der Regel auch keine Chinaböller, gerade bei Servern und Workstations.


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich wollte auch gerade schreiben, dass das vermeintliche Dell "Billig-Teil" sicher hochwertiger ist als das CM.


----------



## DjangOC (7. Dezember 2015)

Naja, ich bekomme sie billiger als ein CM, für mich sind die und auch die Chieftec Server Netzteile sehr gut. 

Sehe gerade, laut Enermax Kalkulator frisst mein Rechner über 750W  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Bingo88, das Netzteil bleibt deutlich kühler als es mein BeQuiet E9 Straight Power 580W war.


----------



## bingo88 (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich traue zwar deratigen Tools nicht, aber eins meiner Systeme (FX-8320, 2x GTX 580) wird relativ gut getroffen. Unter synthetischer Volllast habe ich jedenfalls so um die 750W an der Steckdose gemessen, 779W hat mir das Tool gerade errechnet. Mit einem 580W Netzteil würde ich den Rechner jedenfalls nicht in Betrieb nehmen wollen. Sofern die Kiste überhaupt läuft, die Spannungsqualität dürfte äußerst bescheiden ausfallen  Ich finde ja noch nicht mal mein jetziges 800W Netzteil optimal für das Setup (gut, die zweite GTX 580 kam auch erst später). Im Realbetrieb (Spiele) liegt die Leistungsaufnahme allerdings unter 700W. Viel Luft ist da trotzdem nicht mehr, zumal das mit steigendem Alter des NTs nicht besser wird.


----------



## Pronounta (7. Dezember 2015)

That Coolermaster PSU should be able to handle the GTX 295. That thing doesn't really consume that much power. Gamestar once did a test and a system with a QX6850 and a GTX295 takes a bit less than 470W under load. The 775-platform with that QX6850 that was running at 3GHz should even be more power-consuming than that E5620 on a 1366-motherboard.
You might consider undervolting the GPU just to get sure, but I don't think that it would be necessary.

EDIT: The GTX295 just needs a 6pin and one 8pin-connector too, so I really don't think that it consumes that much power...


----------



## Klausn (7. Dezember 2015)

so ich bin beim nächsten Upgrade. Hab auch nur ein 500W Netzteil, das gibt sicher bald den Geist auf. Gebe jetzt ein 850W Corsair rein und neues Gehäuse kommt auch. 
Meine Frage jetzt aber. Wie kühlt ihr die NB und die SB? beim MSI X58 PRO hängen ja die 2 über eine Coolpipe zusammen. Oder einfach einen 40mm Lüfter draufflatschen und fertig? 
Gibt ja als alternative auch dieses Teil: XILENCE COO-XPNB.F Northbridge Chipsatz-Kühler mit Lüfter wobei ich dann noch etwas für die SB brauchen würde. 

Wobei mir dass mit dem Lüfter am liebsten wäre, da ich da ein geringers Risiko habe, etwas zu zerstören.   (Hab auch aus einem alten Laptop 2 Lüfter übrig)

Hat da jemand Beispiele?


----------



## DjangOC (7. Dezember 2015)

Hab hier sonst noch PAPST Lüfter, 80mm 60W


----------



## 14Hannes88 (7. Dezember 2015)

Klausn schrieb:


> so ich bin beim nächsten Upgrade. Hab auch nur ein 500W Netzteil, das gibt sicher bald den Geist auf. Gebe jetzt ein 850W Corsair rein und neues Gehäuse kommt auch.
> Meine Frage jetzt aber. Wie kühlt ihr die NB und die SB? beim MSI X58 PRO hängen ja die 2 über eine Coolpipe zusammen. Oder einfach einen 40mm Lüfter draufflatschen und fertig?
> Gibt ja als alternative auch dieses Teil: XILENCE COO-XPNB.F Northbridge Chipsatz-Kühler mit Lüfter wobei ich dann noch etwas für die SB brauchen würde.
> 
> ...




Also ich kann dir ja mal von meinem Setup berichten:

Zur Kühlung verwende ich einen Noctua 80mm Lüfter. Aber ich empfehle dir dringend die WLP unter den Spannungswandlern und der NB/SB zu wechseln. Bei solch alten Boards ist die richtig hart geworden und wärmt eher als das sie kühlt. Mit diesem Eingriff habe ich satte 10-15°C rausgeholt. Den Lüfter brauchte ich eigentlich garnicht mehr, da die NB direkt im Luftstrom lag. Aber für den Sommer will man ja auch gewappnet sein.

Vorallem bei der NB ist noch so eine Art Aufkleber drauf der eigentlich das Verlaufen der WLP verhindern soll, aber an diesem scheint sich auch die Wärme zu stauen. Ich hätte vielleicht mal Fotos machen sollen... aber wen du es selber machen solltest wirst du wissen was ich meine.


----------



## Klausn (7. Dezember 2015)

hmm, ja die WLP tauschen bringt sicher was. Gibt auf Youtube ein schönes Video zu MSIX58 Pro. Aber wie ich gesehen habe, wie blöd das zu tauschen ist, sehe ich hier ein sehr großes Risiko was zu beschädigen.   aber werds dann trotzdem mal machen. NO RISK NO FUN! sonnst muss ich in der bucht wieder eins suchen und das kaputte Knoggle verramschen.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (7. Dezember 2015)

Also der Aufwand ist sicherlich da. Aber es hält sich in Grenzen.

Auf der Rückwand müssen lediglich die Schrauben gelöst werden. Der Kühler von Spannungswandlern geht relativ einfach ab, da dort nur ein PAD verwendet wurde. Etwas schwieriger ist NB und SB. Die NB ging zu meiner Verwunderung bei mir relativ einfach runter, während sich die SB ziemlich gewehrt hat. Aber mit ein bisschen hin und her bewegen sollte es sich allmählich lösen. Danach brauchst du sowas wie Reinigungs-Benzin oder das Zeug aus der Apotheke. Damit bekommt man die Reste gut vom Kühler und den Chips. Den Aufwand ist es meiner Meinng nach wert.

Du brauchst auch nicht unbedingt einen neuen Chipsatzkühler zu kaufen, die Teile die es noch gibt sind nicht so die Wucht und meist schlecht verarbeitet. Dann lieber Original und nen zusätzlicher Lüfter... fertig.


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du nicht gerade einen passenden CPU-Luftkühler zweckentfremden kannst oder einen Wasserkühler zur Hand hast, bringt es wirklich recht wenig den Chipsatzkühler zu wechseln. Aber Paste erneuern würde ich bei so alter Hardware auf jeden Fall, Hannes hat es ja schon geschildert. Der Aufwand ist minimal, gerade bei dem MSI Board ist das absolut kein Problem.


----------



## Klausn (7. Dezember 2015)

hmm, ich werd dass mit der WP mal machen. Hab aber von 3 uralt-laptops noch so mini-lüfter, werd die mal irgendwie raufflanschen. bin mir nur nicht sicher ob der PIN irgendwo passt. Wo hänge ich denn dass an? Case-Fan am MB?
Hätte auch noch den i920 original lüfter und von nem FX6300 den "lüfter", der eigentlich eine frechheit ist für ne CPU, aber für die NB und SB reichen würde.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (7. Dezember 2015)

Na du kannst es zum Beispiel an das MB anschließen oder du besorgst dir noch ne kleine Lüftersteuerung. Damit dann den Lüfter runterregeln damit er nicht so rumbrüllt. Ansich benötigt die NB dann nicht soviel Luftzug, es reicht ein kleiner "sanfter Hauch" um die Wärme abzutransportieren.


----------



## Vladimir1 (7. Dezember 2015)

Pronounta schrieb:


> That Coolermaster PSU should be able to handle the GTX 295. That thing doesn't really consume that much power. Gamestar once did a test and a system with a QX6850 and a GTX295 takes a bit less than 470W under load. The 775-platform with that QX6850 that was running at 3GHz should even be more power-consuming than that E5620 on a 1366-motherboard.
> You might consider undervolting the GPU just to get sure, but I don't think that it would be necessary.
> 
> EDIT: The GTX295 just needs a 6pin and one 8pin-connector too, so I really don't think that it consumes that much power...



Is there any way I can find out about this for sure ? I really wouldnt like taking the risk ..
Pretty much everyone says I cant use that card with 500W PSU, I would really like to see anything that'd tell me for sure whether I can or not use that GPU with my PSU.


----------



## PiEpS (7. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, meine sehr geehrten x58 Liebhaber,

vllt. kann mir ja von euch einer weiterhelfen. 
Folgendes Problem:

Ich habe vor kurzem auf Win10 geupdatet von Win7 64bit prof., seitdem habe ich meistens bei Kaltstarts das Problem, dass der Rechner irgendwie in Zeitlupe läuft. Das betrifft die Windows Uhr sowie Spiele wie NBA2k15 oder Batman, wenn ich daraufhin neustarte, geht es komischerweise wieder normal. 
Folgende Infos sind vllt. noch wissenswert:
Nach dem Update auf 10 wurde die Windowspartion auf eine neu eingebaute SSD geklont. 
Plattform x5650@4Ghz, 24Gbram, Asus p6t, crucial 250gb SSD und 2-3 normale WD Platten, Grafikkarte 7970@Ghz Niveau Treiber Catalyst 15.11, (nicht Crimson)

LG PiEpS


----------



## Pronounta (7. Dezember 2015)

Vladimir1 schrieb:


> Is there any way I can find out about this for sure ? I really wouldnt like taking the risk ..
> Pretty much everyone says I cant use that card with 500W PSU, I would really like to see anything that'd tell me for sure whether I can or not use that GPU with my PSU.



It looks even way better here: Zotac GeForce GTX 295 1792 MB Review | techPowerUp
433W according to this one: Review - Nvidia GeForce GTX 295 1,792MB & Quad SLI | bit-tech.net
From a german website: http://images.cgames.de/images/idgwpgsgp/bdb/1989543/600x.jpg

Your PSU can handle up to 408W of constant power consumption. You'll definetely get down there when you undervolt that GTX 295 a little bit.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (7. Dezember 2015)

PiEpS schrieb:


> Hallo, meine sehr geehrten x58 Liebhaber,
> 
> vllt. kann mir ja von euch einer weiterhelfen.
> Folgendes Problem:
> ...



Könnte viele Ursachen haben. Ich habe gestern beispielsweise festgestellt, dass ich die C-States deaktivieren muss damit er nicht freezed.

Am besten mal Win10 komplett neuinstallieren und entsprechende Treiber drauf.


----------



## Knogle (9. Dezember 2015)

Laeuft alles?


----------



## Haasinger (9. Dezember 2015)

Leute, kurze Info für den Thread - Die Händler in der Bucht, die die MSI Boards für ~90-100€ OVP angeboten haben sind nun endgültig leer.
Boards gibts jetzt wirklich nur noch gebraucht für 150€ und mehr. Damit verliert für mich als Interessent die Plattform leider ihre Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## DjangOC (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich bekomme vlt noch ein ASUS P6T-Deluxe oder so und en I7 950 dazu für 110 CHF, also gut 100Euro  

Edit: Wohnzimmerplattform wird dann wohl per Weihnachten ausgetauscht, Q9400 gegen den I7 950, dann kann ich da meine SETI Leistung nochmal etwas steigern. 

Gestern war ich kurzzeitig mit den Credits/day auf Platz 7 der Schweiz.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (10. Dezember 2015)

Haasinger schrieb:


> Leute, kurze Info für den Thread - Die Händler in der Bucht, die die MSI Boards für ~90-100€ OVP angeboten haben sind nun endgültig leer.
> Boards gibts jetzt wirklich nur noch gebraucht für 150€ und mehr. Damit verliert für mich als Interessent die Plattform leider ihre Daseinsberechtigung.



Echt schade. Vorallem wen man bedenkt das es soviele günstige CPUs für diesen Sockel auf dem Markt gibt.

@Knogle: Also bei mir läuft alles. Ich hatte es am Montag nochmal mit den C-States probiert. Wen man diese aktiviert, macht er nur Probleme. So recht kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Ohne da läuft er ohne zu murren. Man hat jetzt natürlich dann den Nachteil, dass der Strom-Verbrauch wieder etwas ansteigt.

Ich war zwischenzeitlich schon am überlegen ob ich mir gleich einen X5650 besorgen soll, aber erstmal werde ich es mit dem E5645 weiter versuchen.


----------



## Knogle (10. Dezember 2015)

Kannst ja nebenbei den X5650 probieren


----------



## 14Hannes88 (10. Dezember 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Kannst ja nebenbei den X5650 probieren



Naja bedeutet wieder Umbau. Womit wir wieder bei der Problematik mit den teuren Boards wären. Wären die ein Stück günstiger würde ich mir ein zweites Board holen und testen.

Was sollte eine X5650 im Cinebench bei 4 Ghz schaffen?


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, sollte da irgendwas zwischen 900 und 950 Punkten heraus kommen


----------



## 14Hannes88 (10. Dezember 2015)

Supermicro X8STi-F

hat das mal jemand probiert?


----------



## Knogle (10. Dezember 2015)

Etwa 900


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Dezember 2015)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Echt schade. Vorallem wen man bedenkt das es soviele günstige CPUs für diesen Sockel auf dem Markt gibt.
> 
> @Knogle: Also bei mir läuft alles. Ich hatte es am Montag nochmal mit den C-States probiert. Wen man diese aktiviert, macht er nur Probleme. So recht kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Ohne da läuft er ohne zu murren. Man hat jetzt natürlich dann den Nachteil, dass der Strom-Verbrauch wieder etwas ansteigt.
> 
> Ich war zwischenzeitlich schon am überlegen ob ich mir gleich einen X5650 besorgen soll, aber erstmal werde ich es mit dem E5645 weiter versuchen.


da hab ich mit meinen beiden Gigabyte und dem msi ja gut aufgestellt 

der aktuelle Marktwert der beiden Gigabyte dürfte die 360-380 Euro erreichen, das msi immer noch 120-140 dazu, wow 

die beiden Gigabyte p55 auch je 80-100€, man man, ich bin ja reich


----------



## Zeiss (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaube, ich hole mir auch mal so eine X5650 für meine MSI Eclipse SLI 

Im Moment werkelt da ein i7-950 Stock, dem 24GB zur Seite stehen.


----------



## Klausn (11. Dezember 2015)

Schlechte Nachricht für Knoggle, gute für mich, ich habs geschafft, also kein kaputtes MSI-X58 Pro-E  
Northbridge, Southbridge und drittes Teil (?? Foto 2) runter, WLP neu, wieder rauf. 
War aber nicht ohne. Die Southbridge musste ich mit allen möglichen Werkzeugen bearbeiten. Und, man möge mich nicht des Forums verbannen, aber geholfen hat nur die Rohrzange!! 
Hab jetzt 30-40Grad IOH und 55Grad Systemtemperatur. (vorher 60 und 90). Und hab nur die Wärmeleitpaste getauscht. Würde das jedem empfehlen.

Hab leider keine vorher Fotos gemacht im Eifer des Gefechts, aber was da von Werk aus als Wärmepaste oben war, ist eine Frechheit. (Ich würds Kleber mit geringer Wärmeleitfähigkeit nennen)

Hier noch Fotos vom Schlachtfeld;


----------



## Zeiss (11. Dezember 2015)

Was hast denn angestellt? War der Kühlkörper so festgebeppt?


----------



## Klausn (11. Dezember 2015)

Jup, von der Southbridge. Mit ein bischen Hin und Her ging die NB locker ab. Aber beim MSI X58-Pro-E sind NB und SB über eine kleine Kühlpipe verbunden (siehe Foto 3). Hab dann 10mins hin und her bei der SB probiert. nichts ging. Dann mit Kombizange und etc. Mit der Rohrzange gings aber dann eigentlich ganz leicht. Halt sehr vorsichtig. 
Aber die WLP darunter war total hart und klebrig.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Dezember 2015)

Ah, okay, leuchtet ein.

Glaube, das könnte ich bei meinem MSI Eclipse SLI auch mal machen, wenn ich ganz viel lange Weile habe  Da ist ja auch so ein Doppelkühler drauf mit zwei Heatpipes.


----------



## Malc0m (11. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich das so lese, werde ich vll über die Feiertage doch nochmal mein System auseinander nehmen und die WLP auf meinem Board ersetzen.


----------



## Aslinger (11. Dezember 2015)

Klausn schrieb:


> Hab jetzt 30-40Grad IOH und 55Grad Systemtemperatur. (vorher 60 und 90).



IOH wird bei dir jetzt 55° sein und die Systemtemp 30-40°. (Sytemtemp von 60 bis 90 = ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, außer du hast über 50° Raumtemp, sprich wohnst neben einem Vulkan  )

Hast also verwechselt. 

Bei mir sind es 42° IOH und 34° Mainboard.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (11. Dezember 2015)

Klausn schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachricht für Knoggle, gute für mich, ich habs geschafft, also kein kaputtes MSI-X58 Pro-E
> Northbridge, Southbridge und drittes Teil (?? Foto 2) runter, WLP neu, wieder rauf.
> War aber nicht ohne. Die Southbridge musste ich mit allen möglichen Werkzeugen bearbeiten. Und, man möge mich nicht des Forums verbannen, aber geholfen hat nur die Rohrzange!!
> Hab jetzt 30-40Grad IOH und 55Grad Systemtemperatur. (vorher 60 und 90). Und hab nur die Wärmeleitpaste getauscht. Würde das jedem empfehlen.
> ...



Ich habs dir ja gesagt... lohnt auf jedenfall. Bei mir war ebenfalls die SB bombenfest drauf. Bei mir hat ein dünner Spatel geholfen.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Dezember 2015)

Mit einer Rasierklinge kriegt man es doch auch hin oder?


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Dezember 2015)

Natürlich, darfst nur nicht gravierend abrutschen 

Aber nur auf der Southbridge verwenden, beim IOH liegt das Die frei, da hast du keinen Schutz gegen Beschädigungen (da klebt der Kühler auch i.d.R. nur leicht).


----------



## Zeiss (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich dachte da eher an "parallel zum Boden des Kühlers" also zwischen dem Kühler und dem Chip reindrücken, wie beim Köpfen.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (11. Dezember 2015)

Rasierklinge würde ich in diesem Fall nicht nehmen. Lieber etwas robusteres. Sonst kann diese dir relativ schnell wegbrechen.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Dezember 2015)

Okay, danke.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Dezember 2015)

wenn ihr sowas macht, Vorsicht,  die nb hat nen offenen die, da würde ich lieber drehen als kanten, nicht das ne ecke weg bricht.


----------



## Klausn (11. Dezember 2015)

wie gesagt, eigentlich ging es am schnellsten und schönsten mit der Rohrzange, auch wenn es brachial klingt. aber da hat man einen schönen gleichmäßigen druck und ein bischen seitlich hin und her. hat 4 sekunden gedauert.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Dezember 2015)

Dürfte tatsächlich das "Schonendste" sein.


----------



## Klausn (11. Dezember 2015)

jup, also die rohrzange war harmlos gegen meine anderen versuche.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Dezember 2015)

Lass mal hören


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Dezember 2015)

Naja der ICH hat ja ne Kunststoffkappe, da passiert eigentlich recht wenig, außer man hat echt 0 Feingefühl. IOH wie gesagt einfach den Kühler bissl hin und her drehen, dann sollte der dort abgehen.


----------



## Drayygo (11. Dezember 2015)

Moin moin..ich habe evtl. für 110 einen i7 950 + Foxconn Flameblate GTI gekauft, und wollte wissen, wie stark der Prozessor in heutigen Spielen limitiert, 
wenn ich ihn auf ca. 4,0 GHZ übertakte (das ist das was der Vorbesitzer geschafft hat, auf diesem MB)..


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Dezember 2015)

wohl eher weniger,  bei 4ghz bewegst du dich auf Niveau eines i7 2600k bei etwa weniger  takt, also noch sehr tauglich.


----------



## Drayygo (12. Dezember 2015)

Okay, gut zu wissen. Kann ich jeden DDR 3 Ram benutzen, oder gibt es für Triple-Channel extra Riegel?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt generell wenig Probleme,  aber optimal laufen oft eher rams aus der Zeit wo 1366 aktuell war.

Wenn du neuen ram nimmst, kann es sein, dass dee für die spezifizierten Werte etwas mehr Spannung will, oder evtl. Die Latenzen manuell ganz leicht entschärft werden müsse. 

Normal sollte des aber laufen.

Ich hab sogar server ram (reg-ecc) auf meinem ud3r im Einsatz.


----------



## DjangOC (12. Dezember 2015)

Hehe, so heute nun das P6X58D-E und nen I7 950 für umgerechnet 100 Euro inkl bekommen. Nun gut, Mainboard war Tray, aber sonst alles i.o. 

Betreffend WLP wechseln, weiss ned was ihr alle habt, alle Kühler von Hand mit leichtigkeit demontiert, WLPads weg, neue zuschneiden, rauf, soweit so gut. IOH und ICH und wie auch immer auch suppi. Einfach mit seitlicher Drehbewegung etwas angehoben. Den ganze Staub wegsaugen, mit Spiritus abgerieben (und im IOH Frisur gecheckt...), Gelid Extreme fein augetragen und gut ist. Läuft nun schon seit 8h mit SETI bei 7 zu 100% ausgelasteten Kernen und einem zu durchschnittlich 30-40% (Acces, YT, Excel, Orner und paar .txt Dateien) bei 3.2GHz. Werde den ned übertakten, da hier die ganze Familie mal ran muss, und naja, "ja das war schon so..." ...

Aktuell ist ne GT520 drauf, die GTX295 ist fürs Wohnzimmer dann doch zu laut. Nun guck ich mal nach paar gleichen, leisen nVidia Karten. Und dann muss da auch die CPU igw. mal nem W3670 oder nem anderen 6 Kerner weichen.

Auf alle Fälle ist es schon extrem, was nun in SETI mehr geleistet wird. 

(Tägliche Leistung von mir ist 1/5 von dem was der Beste der Schweiz hat, aber, ich verwende nur 4 Rechner, der 86... darunter einige I7 neuerer Generation - Ja ja, socket 1366 ist ja soooo Dino.)


----------



## JanJake (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem GA-X58A-UD3R.

Es startet nicht mehr normal und will nicht mehr mit einem vorherigen Takt starten. 

Das erste Problem ist, wenn ich den PC einschalte und nach dem Boot logo vom Mainboard geht der Rechner nicht weiter sondern startet neu. Boot Prioritäten liegen richtig. Komischerweise muss ich jetzt jedes mal beim Starten über das Boot Menü meine Festplatte wählen das der ins Windows geht. 

Als nächstes, mein Board nimmt nicht mehr meinen Takt für die CPU an. 

Ich hatte meinen X5650 auf 4GHz bei 1,325Vc laufen. Wenn ich damit starte schmiert er gleich nach dem Boot logo ab, egal was ich machen will. Bei 3,6GHz und 1,275Vc läuft der jetzt. 

Kann es an den Spannungswandlern liegen das die langsam aufgeben?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Dezember 2015)

ich tippe eher auf n bios Fehler,  ggf. macht die kleine Batterie langsam schlapp.

Tausch mal die Batterie und flashe das bios noch mal neu... Das müsste eigentlich fast reichen.

welche Revision hast du da eigentlich?


----------



## Qontrast (13. Dezember 2015)

Dann schreibe ich hier auch noch einmal mit rein.
Also ich habe mir gestern nach langer Überlegung doch einen Xeon X5650 für mein etwa 6 Jahre altes System gekauft.
Das Board ist ein DFI Lanparty DK X58 T3EH6. Nach dem Einbau kam dann jedoch der Fehlercode 88 auf dem Mainboard und es kam nicht einmal ein Signal zum Monitor.
Auch kein BIOS. Also wurde der i7 920 wieder eingebaut, um den Verdacht loszuwerden, dass ich das Mainboard geschrottet habe und dann lief das System wieder einwandfrei.
CMOS wurde nach dem Einbau vom Xeon resettet. Das BIOS ist nicht das aktuellste, jedoch finde ich keine neuere Version, da die Seite des Herstellers seit Jahren offline ist.

Für das DFI X58 T3EH8, dem großen Bruder meines Boards, gab es 2010 wohl noch ein BIOS Update mit 6 Core unterstützung.
Sehe ich das also richtig, dass der Xeon in meinem Fall ein Fehlkauf war, wenn ich nicht ein neues 1366er Board kaufen möchte? Oder gibt es dafür eine unkomplizierte und risikolose Lösung?
Evtl hat hier ja auch noch jemand zufällig ein neueres BIOS für mein Board in der Hoffnung dass der Prozessor dann angenommen wird.


----------



## DjangOC (13. Dezember 2015)

hohl dir einfach en OEM Board (gibts schon ab 50 CHF gute, sogar für Dual socket) und das passende ModBios.


----------



## Knogle (13. Dezember 2015)

DjangOC schrieb:


> hohl dir einfach en OEM Board (gibts schon ab 50 CHF gute, sogar für Dual socket) und das passende ModBios.



Hat er aber als normaluser recht wenig von


----------



## DjangOC (13. Dezember 2015)

muss ja (noch) nicht neh zweite CPU rauf.

Ich mein selbst ich konnte das bissle English, was es braucht um sich in den passenden Foren durch zu fragen, um des Bios zu haben.

Edit: Ich kannte die Marke ned, hab ihn deswegen ned als Normaluser eingeschätzt.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde mal bei DFI direkt fragen ob sie das letzte BIOS zuschicken können. Die Firma ist ja nicht weg, man scheint nur dieses Jahr endgültig den Supportbereich der alten Consumerboards offline genommen zu haben.
Alternativtipp wäre sonst rebelshaven gewesen, aber die sind auch offline bzw. die Seite ist mittlerweile eine Star Wars Fanseite.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Dezember 2015)

hat hier wer ne hd2900 liegen und kann die mal auf nem ganz x58 testen? mine beiden hd2900 laufen da nur mit 510mhz vram/gpu


----------



## Pronounta (13. Dezember 2015)

Was ist mit dem Vladimir?


----------



## Knogle (13. Dezember 2015)

Pronounta schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Vladimir?



Der will Rechnungen faelschen und noch viel mehr um 1 Euro 30 Zoll zu sparen^^ das geht mir zu weit, sonst hab ich da noch was an der Backe


----------



## JanJake (13. Dezember 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ich tippe eher auf n bios Fehler,  ggf. macht die kleine Batterie langsam schlapp.
> 
> Tausch mal die Batterie und flashe das bios noch mal neu... Das müsste eigentlich fast reichen.
> 
> welche Revision hast du da eigentlich?



Habe ich eben versucht. 

Installiert ist die Version "FF".

Leider kann ich nicht neuer gehen, weil das Board die Größe nicht annimmt. 

Es gibt da noch das "FG1" und "FH" Bios. Aber die kann ich nicht nehmen, weil der mir sagt die Datei sei zu groß. 

Version vom Board ist 2.0

Ich weiß, dass das Board 2 Bios hat. Aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das wechseln kann. Das ich einmal das Werks Bios nehme oder halt das andere und da versuche es zu Flashen.

*Edit

Mein PC verstehe echt wer will. 

Wie es scheint habe ich jetzt das 2. BIOS geladen. Keine Ahnung ob es der Fall ist oder nicht. Recovery beim Boot Logo genommen und er läuft wieder. Ich denke damit habe ich das 2. BIOS geladen. 

Zumindest kann ich damit starten ohne Probleme. Jetzt auch wieder meine 24/7 OC Werte eingegeben und es läuft auch wieder alles ohne Probleme. Mal sehen für wie lange. Ich hoffe der läuft jetzt die nächste Zeit stabil damit.


----------



## DjangOC (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiss, nicht ganz der richtige Thread, aber er ist ja hier der Vater des Threads.

Was ist mit Knogle? Wann ist er wieder frei?


----------



## 14Hannes88 (14. Dezember 2015)

Keine Ahnung was mit dem ist. Würde mich ebenfalls interessieren wieso er gesperrt wurde.

Wollte ihm heute eine private Nachricht schreiben und merke erst da das er gesperrt ist.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Dezember 2015)

Solche Infos veröffentlichen wir grundsätzlich nicht. Also bitte wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Dezember 2015)

Darfst du uns wenigstens verraten, ob er zurück kommen darf?


----------



## Olstyle (14. Dezember 2015)

Es ist kein spontaner Rauswurf sondern eine normale, zeitlich begrenzte Sperre. Aber ich denke das war auch so klar.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Dezember 2015)

Ok, na denn, waiting for Goudot aehh, nee Knogle.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (15. Dezember 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ok, na denn, waiting for Goudot aehh, nee Knogle.



Ich habe gestern mit Ihm gesprochen: Er wird wohl eine ganze Zeit lang nicht mehr wieder kommen.

Back to Topic: Hat jemand noch eine günstige Bezugsquelle für Sockel1366-Mainboards? Auf Ebay kann man mittlerweile nur noch mit viel Glück eines günstig ersteigern und niedrigster Sofortkaufpreis liegt bei etwa 160€.


----------



## DjangOC (15. Dezember 2015)

Naja, ist wirklich nur noch OEM. Aber ich mein, bei 50CHF (inkl Garantie) zu 160Euro, ist es doch ok, das man da noch ein Mod Bios flashen müsste, um ocen zu können.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (15. Dezember 2015)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Naja, ist wirklich nur noch OEM. Aber ich mein, bei 50CHF (inkl Garantie) zu 160Euro, ist es doch ok, das man da noch ein Mod Bios flashen müsste, um ocen zu können.



Was hat das Board für Ausstattung?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Dezember 2015)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mit Ihm gesprochen: Er wird wohl eine ganze Zeit lang nicht mehr wieder kommen.
> 
> Back to Topic: Hat jemand noch eine günstige Bezugsquelle für Sockel1366-Mainboards? Auf Ebay kann man mittlerweile nur noch mit viel Glück eines günstig ersteigern und niedrigster Sofortkaufpreis liegt bei etwa 160€.


Ersteres kam mir schon von wem anders zugeflogen. Finde es zwar sehr befremdlich, aber ok, ich bin ja nur über Ecken informiert, ergo wahrscheinlich nur zur Hälfte.

Zum Thema:
Günstig und 1366 passt bei Bords kaum noch. Ich würde hier mittlerweile auf 1155 und 2011 gehen.


----------



## DjangOC (15. Dezember 2015)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Was hat das Board für Ausstattung?



Schick dir gleich ne PN, denke man darf nicht zu Shops verlinken.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Dezember 2015)

Natürlich darf man auf Shops verlinken. Ausser es ist der Eigene, dann ist aber Werbung über PN genau so unerwünscht.


----------



## MilbeHirsch (15. Dezember 2015)

Schönen guten Abend,

Ich darf ein Asus rampage II extreme nun mein eigen nennen. Ich habe auf der 1366er Plattform keine Erfahrung und wollte mal fragen welche xeons ihr empfehlen könnt.

MFG


----------



## 14Hannes88 (15. Dezember 2015)

MilbeHirsch schrieb:


> Schönen guten Abend,
> 
> Ich darf ein Asus rampage II extreme nun mein eigen nennen. Ich habe auf der 1366er Plattform keine Erfahrung und wollte mal fragen welche xeons ihr empfehlen könnt.
> 
> MFG



Intel Xeon X5650 bietet meiner Meinung das derzeit beste Gesamtpaket.


----------



## Klausn (15. Dezember 2015)

jup, x5650. preis/leistung das beste


----------



## JanJake (15. Dezember 2015)

Der X5650 ist schon gut. 

Gehen auch gut zu Takten und halten bei den heutigen CPUs ohne Probleme mit. Zumindest wenn die getaktet sind.


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Dezember 2015)

Naja, in der SingleCore-Performance sind die selbst auf 4.3GHz gerade mal auf dem Level einer SandyBridge-CPU @stock.
Dafür sind die in Anwendungen immernoch ca. 10% schneller als ein 6700K.


----------



## JanJake (15. Dezember 2015)

Ein 4,3GHz Nehalem / Gulftown liegt in der Single Core Performance etwa auf Skylake 6500 Niveau. 

Die IPC stieg von Nehalem zu Sandy Bridge nur um 15%. Der große Vorteil von Sandy Bridge war der deutlich höhere Basistakt. Ivy Bridge legte noch mal gut 7% drauf genauso wie Haswell und Skyfail brachte auch noch mal etwa 3%. 

Problem an den alten CPUs ist nur, dass die neuen Befehlssätze nicht mehr unterstützt werden.


----------



## DjangOC (16. Dezember 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Natürlich darf man auf Shops verlinken. Ausser es ist der Eigene, dann ist aber Werbung über PN genau so unerwünscht.



ok,hab ich so nicht gewusst, ist wohl von Forum zu Forum unterschiedlich. 

Googelt einfach mal Benno Shop sollte gut zu finden sein. Der hat Tyan Mainboards. Die sind zwar Dual sockel, aber mit 45, resp. 50 CHF wirklich günstig. Schliesslich ist Garantie dabei, und 2 Luftkühler gibts oben drauf... Sie sind auf 24/7 ausgelegt und sehr robust. Es gibt in einschlägigen Foren auch Modsbios zum OCen. Sie haben zwar nen grossen Formfaktor, dafür hat man mit insgesamt 18 Ram Steckplätzen auch ordentlich Reserve. Und falls ihr doch mal mit nem I7 5960X liebäugelt, euch aber die CPU nicht leisten könnt, haut einfach nen zweiten 6 Kerner rauf...  

Klar, ist nicht die Lösung für jedermann, aber wer heutzutage ned FertigPC kauft oder sich sein PC zusammenbauen lässt, ist ja auch ned jedermann.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Dezember 2015)

@JanJake und InGameKudan,  die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen.

Man muss erst mal festhalten, dass ein X5650 kein Bloomfield ist, von dem aus die meisten Vergleiche ausgehen, dann kommt es drauf an, unter welchen Bedingungen übertaktet wurde, ist der RAM und der Uncore auchvhochvgezogen, welche Software wird verwendet?

Die Befehlssatzerweiterungen neuerer Prozessiren bringen auch nur was, wenn die Software sie nutzen kann...

Und zuguterletzt, evtl. immer noch mal den Preisvergleich zum E5645 machen, der ist ja ebenfalls n Hexa und Westmere


----------



## MilbeHirsch (16. Dezember 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Und zuguterletzt, evtl. immer noch mal den Preisvergleich zum E5645 machen, der ist ja ebenfalls n Hexa und Westmere



Hat dieser die gleichen oc Eigenschaften wie die x Reihe?


----------



## DjangOC (16. Dezember 2015)

Also ich hab zwei L5640 da gehabt, und die gingen locker auf 3,8GHz auf nem Tyan S7012 mit Mod Bios. 

Da sollte der E5645 auch gut gehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Dezember 2015)

Die 5645 von Knogle gehen wohl über 4,3ghz raus


----------



## 14Hannes88 (16. Dezember 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die 5645 von Knogle gehen wohl über 4,3ghz raus



Aber wie wir mittlerweile wissen sind wahrscheinlich alle E5645, Engeenierung Samples. Die lassen sich gut Übertakten und bleiben sau kühl. Aber die ES sind eine Geschichte für sich, lieber einen X5650.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Dezember 2015)

Das kann sein, aber so langces rennt...


----------



## DjangOC (16. Dezember 2015)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Aber wie wir mittlerweile wissen sind wahrscheinlich alle E5645, Engeenierung Samples. Die lassen sich gut Übertakten und bleiben sau kühl. Aber die ES sind eine Geschichte für sich, lieber einen X5650.



Ne, kenn en Shop, der hat Serverhardware, die haben welche aus Servern.


----------



## Klausn (16. Dezember 2015)

Da wir ja auf Shops verlinken dürfen (wir haben es schriftlich!!) folgendes
was sind dass für MBs? Sehen nicht schlecht aus. Aber aus USA hab ich noch nichts bestellt.
Evga X58 SLI3
Evga X58 SLI3, LGA 1366/Socket B, Intel (131-GT-E767-TR) Motherboard 843368012199 | eBay

Evga-X58-4-Way-Classified-LGA-1366-Socket-B-Intel-170-BL-E762-RX-Motherboard
Evga X58 4-Way Classified, LGA 1366/Socket B, Intel (170-BL-E762-RX) Motherboard | eBay

ich mag nämlich MBs mit mehr PCI's, dann kann ich USB3.0 Erweiterungen usw. reinstopfen.

Und hier noch was, da könnten wir zusammenlegen. bis 1000€ würde es sich sicher auszahlen  
(14x) XEON X5650 Six Core 2.66GHz 12M cache SLBV3 LGA1366 many matching | eBay


----------



## DjangOC (16. Dezember 2015)

Die Xeons sehen gut aus, könnte 3  gebrauchen.


----------



## Klausn (16. Dezember 2015)

die Tyan-MBs haben einen Nachteil, die haben ja nur 1mal PCI Anschluss. wären sonnst sicher witzig .

Ich würde einen X5650 brauchen. aber ich glaube dass das Angebot eher die 1400€ erreichen wird.


----------



## MilbeHirsch (16. Dezember 2015)

So hab mir den x5670 gekauft der war bloß 5€ teurer als der x5650. Meint ihr die 5€ mehr waren es wert?


----------



## DjangOC (16. Dezember 2015)

Naja, mit PCI-E x8 kannste schon gut klar kommen.

Mein S7002 hat 1 x16 und 3 x8.

Langt.


----------



## DjangOC (16. Dezember 2015)

MilbeHirsch schrieb:


> So hab mir den x5670 gekauft der war bloß 5€ teurer als der x5650. Meint ihr die 5€ mehr waren es wert?



Wenn du keine Nerven beim OCen hast sicherlich, jeder Multi ist weniger Nervenaufwand 

Wieso will das Bearbeiten Fenster eigentlich nicht mehr?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Dezember 2015)

Klausn schrieb:


> Da wir ja auf Shops verlinken dürfen (wir haben es schriftlich!!) folgendes
> was sind dass für MBs? Sehen nicht schlecht aus. Aber aus USA hab ich noch nichts bestellt.
> Evga X58 SLI3
> Evga X58 SLI3, LGA 1366/Socket B, Intel (131-GT-E767-TR) Motherboard 843368012199 | eBay
> ...


mir ist bisher kein evga x58 begegnet das die Westmere und Gulftown nutzen könnte,  bitte vorher bei evga nachsehen ob min. der 980 er läuft,  sonst könnte es probleme geben.


----------



## simons700 (16. Dezember 2015)

kennt jemand ein Dual Xeon Board bei dem man per mod bios etwas übertakten kann?
1x Pcie 16 währ gut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Dezember 2015)

wieso bios mod, evga sr2,  da geht alles 

ansonsten hätte Knogle da Erfahrungen,  aber die Details hatte ich nicht verfolgt, leider ist Knogle wohl erst mal nicht mehr hier, leider.


----------



## simons700 (16. Dezember 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> wieso bios mod, evga sr2,  da geht alles
> 
> ansonsten hätte Knogle da Erfahrungen,  aber die Details hatte ich nicht verfolgt, leider ist Knogle wohl erst mal nicht mehr hier, leider.




a ja das würd ich auch nehmen


----------



## DjangOC (16. Dezember 2015)

Hi, ich hab das SR-2 auch, und ich kann dir sagen, investier dein Geld lieber in ein TYAN S7012 (hab ich auch). 
Allenfalls das Tyan S7002. Ist etwas kleiner.

Mach dir gleich en Vergleichsbild.¨

Edit: mein Cina hat grad nen binären Orgasmus, das mit dem Bild schiebt sich wohl etwas auf...


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Dezember 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> mir ist bisher kein evga x58 begegnet das die Westmere und Gulftown nutzen könnte,  bitte vorher bei evga nachsehen ob min. der 980 er läuft,  sonst könnte es probleme geben.



Die 980er liefen soweit ich weiß immer Bestens, aber mit den X5650ern gabs wohl starke Probleme bei EVGA, da die Boards Probleme wegen dem 2. QPI gemacht haben. War für mich auch mal ausschlaggebend für die Entscheidung GEGEN ein X58 SLI Micro.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Dezember 2015)

Ok, wobei das seltsam ist, denn der zweite QPI ist doch bei Single-CPU Bords gar nicht verbunden und läuft ins leere. 

Egal, EVGA und Westmere ist ggf. nicht ganz kompatibel,  da sind wir uns ja einig.


----------



## simons700 (17. Dezember 2015)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab das SR-2 auch, und ich kann dir sagen, investier dein Geld lieber in ein TYAN S7012 (hab ich auch).
> Allenfalls das Tyan S7002. Ist etwas kleiner.
> 
> Mach dir gleich en Vergleichsbild.¨
> ...



Hmm wo gibts denn ein S7002 zu kaufen ich konnte keins finden...
und Wo hast du das Mod Bios her?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Dezember 2015)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Intel Xeon X5650 bietet meiner Meinung das derzeit beste Gesamtpaket.


Wobei es den X5660 zumindest auf ebay grad für knapp den selben Preis gibt. 




DjangOC schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab das SR-2 auch, und ich kann dir sagen, investier dein Geld lieber in ein TYAN S7012 (hab ich auch).
> Allenfalls das Tyan S7002. Ist etwas kleiner.
> 
> Mach dir gleich en Vergleichsbild.¨
> ...



Läuft auf dem ganz normal Windows ohne Probleme und auch OC möglich? O.o

Bzw. Gibt es sonst irgendwelche Einschränkungen?


----------



## MilbeHirsch (17. Dezember 2015)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wobei es den X5660 zumindest auf ebay grad für knapp den selben Preis gibt.



Der x5670 in meinem Fall war nur 5€ teurer als der x5650, ebenfalls in der bucht.


----------



## DjangOC (17. Dezember 2015)

simons700 schrieb:


> Hmm wo gibts denn ein S7002 zu kaufen ich konnte keins finden...
> und Wo hast du das Mod Bios her?



In Shops für gebrauchte Server Hardware. 
Ich hab meins aus meinem Server, da ich jenes durch das S7012 getauscht habe (8 vs 18 Ram Slots). 

Es gibt einige Foren dazu, dieses wo ich es her habe, hat leider dicht gemacht, aber es gibt noch mehr als genug, es gibt halt anfälligere und weniger anfälligere. Muss man testen, kennste ja sicherlich 

Blub


----------



## simons700 (17. Dezember 2015)

DjangOC schrieb:


> In Shops für gebrauchte Server Hardware.
> Ich hab meins aus meinem Server, da ich jenes durch das S7012 getauscht habe (8 vs 18 Ram Slots).
> 
> Es gibt einige Foren dazu, dieses wo ich es her habe, hat leider dicht gemacht, aber es gibt noch mehr als genug, es gibt halt anfälligere und weniger anfälligere. Muss man testen, kennste ja sicherlich



is jez nicht so die genaue beschreibung^^
Habs bis jez noch nirgends gefunden...
Werd mir wohl ein Supermicro x8dti-f holen


----------



## boggler (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin nun soweit, dass ich Hilfe benötige. Trotz (laut Asus) neustem BIOS, ist es mit nicht möglich meinen e5645 über den Multi höher als 19 zu setzen. Das System läuft mit einem BLCK auf 210 mit 1.20 V stabil nur kann ich im BIOS den Multi nicht erhöhen, trotz abgeschaltetem Speedstep. Ist da bekannt? Überseh ich etwas?


----------



## MaxRink (20. Dezember 2015)

boggler schrieb:


> Ich bin nun soweit, dass ich Hilfe benötige. Trotz (laut Asus) neustem BIOS, ist es mit nicht möglich meinen e5645 über den Multi höher als 19 zu setzen. Das System läuft mit einem BLCK auf 210 mit 1.20 V stabil nur kann ich im BIOS den Multi nicht erhöhen, trotz abgeschaltetem Speedstep. Ist da bekannt? Überseh ich etwas?


Das OC läuft über den Baseclock, nicht über den multi


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Dezember 2015)

Multi 19 ist schon der allcore-Turbo,  mehr geht nicht.

Für entsprechende Taktraten musst du zwischen 220-235mhz bclk rechnen.


----------



## boggler (21. Dezember 2015)

Ok, da hatte ich irgendwie die 21 im Hinterkopf gehabt, danke für die Info. Mit 1.23 V läuft der Rechner jetzt stabil mit 215mhz BCLK. Wenn ich den BLCK 220 stelle, startet aber leider der Rechner nicht mehr. Liegt das zb daran, dass ich die UCLK Frequency auf Auto lasse?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Dezember 2015)

Wahrscheinlich,  wobei die dann auch eher am Ramtakt hängt...

Bei 1366 sollte man möglichst alles auf manuell stellen, denn da gibt es zu viele Einflussfaktoren, als dass man irgend was ausschließen kann...


----------



## boggler (21. Dezember 2015)

Merkwürdig, 
ich scheine etwas zu übersehen, mit folgenden Werten startet der  Rechner erst gar nicht:

Multi 19
BLCK 220 MHz
DRAM 1323
UCLK 2867
QPI 7940
CPU Volt 1,25
QPI DRAM 1,3
DRAM BUS 1,64
Loadline aktiv

Wenn ich den BLCK auf 215 Mhz lasse, kann ich den RAM auch stabil mit 1780 MHz laufen lassen und der Rechner startet nicht nur sondern läuft alltagstauglich.
Wenn das  weiter so läuft, werde ich wohl nicht ansatzweise an ähnliche Ergebnisse wie @Knogle kommen.


----------



## DjangOC (21. Dezember 2015)

kann ich dir wohl nichts zu sagen. Auf Knogle warten, du must


----------



## Klausn (21. Dezember 2015)

Knoggle kann dauern anscheinend. 

Aber QPI ist bei mir um ein vielfaches höher. kann dir daheim mal nachsehen.
Aber wie gesagt, beim 1366 ist ein ewiges probieren, weil vieles zusammenhängt.


----------



## Knogle (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte auch nen MSI Board 
Da müsste den Clock Skew anpassen um nen hohen BCLK zu schaffen und auch die Differential Amplitude auf 900mV


----------



## boggler (21. Dezember 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch nen MSI Board
> Da müsste den Clock Skew anpassen um nen hohen BCLK zu schaffen und auch die Differential Amplitude auf 900mV



Wie ermittle ich den Clock Skew? Momentan steht dieser auf Auto.


----------



## Knogle (21. Dezember 2015)

Stell ihn einfach mal auf 900ps


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Dezember 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Stell ihn einfach mal auf 900ps


bist ja wieder da, welcome back.  Da ist aber nicht nur die clock skew allein die Hilfe. 

beim ram voltage lagst du auch höher.


----------



## Knogle (21. Dezember 2015)

RAM war bei mir 1.65V


----------



## boggler (21. Dezember 2015)

Und trotzdem bleibt der Bildschirm bei 220er BLCK rabenschwarz. Sieht so aus, als müsste ich mich mit meinen 4GHz erst mal zufrieden geben. @Knogle, hast du zufällig Links, in die man sich einlesen kann, wie ich die 220er Schwelle mittels Clock Scew und anderen Kniffen vielleicht doch knacken kann?


----------



## Knogle (21. Dezember 2015)

Leider kenne ich keine website dazu, habe es selber probiert^^ wie hoch hast du den QPI?


----------



## boggler (21. Dezember 2015)

1.325 v


----------



## Knogle (21. Dezember 2015)

Geh mal auf 1.4V
VCore ebenfalls 1.35V und wie hoch ist die QPI Frequenz?


----------



## boggler (21. Dezember 2015)

7759MT/s


----------



## DjangOC (21. Dezember 2015)

Hey Knogle ist wieder da, supi.


----------



## Knogle (21. Dezember 2015)

Viel zu hoch, geh aufs Minimum


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Dezember 2015)

Also ich hab erst bei 8400 und mehr jemals Probleme gehabt, sind die msi da anfällig?


----------



## Knogle (21. Dezember 2015)

Ja die MSI schaffen max 10GT/s bei 1.3V QPI


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Dezember 2015)

na aber dann sidn nicht mal 8000 doch nicht zu viel


----------



## Knogle (21. Dezember 2015)

Wuerde trotzdem runtergehen^^ je weniger QPI desto besser


----------



## boggler (21. Dezember 2015)

7759 ist schon die niedrigste Frequenz. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber trotz all der anderen Tipps bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz und der Rechner bootet nicht. Ich denke ich las es für heute sein und recherchier erst nochmal ein wenig.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Dezember 2015)

es kann durchaus sein, dass du da am ende bist, 215-220 MHz BCLK ist ja auch heftig 

Ich hab auch probleme mit mehr als 222mhz bclk beim p55 bei mir


----------



## Knogle (21. Dezember 2015)

Und das MSI meckrt noch nichtmal bei 240


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Dezember 2015)

kann ja auch an der cpu liegen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Dezember 2015)

Wie ist der Name des über 4ghz getakteten 2 Kerner für 1366, finde den geeade nicht.


----------



## JanJake (24. Dezember 2015)

BCLK hat mit der CPU nichts zu tun. 

Aber nicht jedes Board macht mehr als 220 mit. 

Bei mir ist auch bei 222 Schluss. Was an sich ein guter Wert ist. Ich bin damit zufrieden und lasse die CPU bei 4GHz laufen. Mehr brauch ich auch nicht. 

Uncore läuft sogar gerade Standard, den Unterschied merkt man eh nicht außer beim Benchen.


----------



## iGameKudan (24. Dezember 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Und das MSI meckrt noch nichtmal bei 240



Bei den Spannungen die du da raufballerst...



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wie ist der Name des über 4ghz getakteten 2 Kerner für 1366, finde den geeade nicht.



Intel Xeon X5698. Den wollte mir Knogle mal als Ersatz-CPU anbieten als mir mein X5650 abgesoffen ist, bis ich ihn mal fragte, ob er mir ernsthaft so eine CPU-Rarität einfach ausleihen will.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Dezember 2015)

Danke,  muss dringend mal recherchieren, wa die so kosten, wollte mal was testen mit CAD, hab nämlich gesehen, das Catia bei einigen rechenintensive Funktionen nur einen einzigen Kern nutzt. Kotz,  das teuerste CAD Programm der Welt und kommt schon bei ner Rändelmutter an die Grenze.


----------



## Knogle (26. Dezember 2015)

Ja die sind echt tolle Dinger^^ kosten so ab 300 aufwaerts
Gibt aber auch die 1 Kerner mit 1,7x GHz Standardtakt, bei 280MHz BCLK oder mehr und MSR Mod kriegste die auch richtig gut hoch


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Dezember 2015)

nee, das müsste, wenn ziehmlich Alltagsgeschäft sein, und da es dabei um reine Geometrieberechnung geht, it die Generation der CPU egal, aber, bei dem Preis bin ich mit EM Pentium G 3258 AE billiger dran 

Oder nem i5 650/660 auf nem P55.


----------



## powerhaze (7. Januar 2016)

Moin zusammen,

aufgrund dieses Beitrags habe ich mir ein Upgrade von meinem i7 920 auf den Xeon X5660 gegönnt. Momentan läuft die CPU mit dem Standardtakt. Leider finde ich im Netz wenig bis garnichts zu Übertaktung der CPU. Wird diese CPU genau wie der i7 920 übertaktet oder gibt es hier etwas bestimmtes zu beachten? Bin nicht so der Übertaktungsprofi und wollte lieber mal nachfragen bevor ich an dem guten Stück etwas kaputt mache.

Mein vorgehen wäre jetzt wie folgt:

1. Turbo Boost und anderen quatsch deaktivieren
2. QPI Clock Ratio auf x36
3. Memory Multiplier auf 8.0
4. Uncore auf x16
5. BCLK erhöhen
6. wenns nicht läuft Voltage etwas hochdrehen

so habe ich es zumindest beim i7 920 gemacht.

BTW ich verwende ein Gigabyte X58A UD7 und die CPU ist Wassergekühlt.

mfg


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Januar 2016)

ist das ein ud7 rev. 2?

beim uncore könntest du niedriger bleiben, aber generell geht es fast identisch. mehr uncore bringt eben auch etwas mehr leistung.


----------



## powerhaze (7. Januar 2016)

Habe mal irgendwo gelesen das der uncore das doppelte vom memory multi sein sollte. Ist ein UD7 rev. 1


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Januar 2016)

Uff, offiziell läuft der Westmere gar nicht da drauf  Jetzt will ich mein UD7 reparieren 

das doppelte gilt nur bei Bloomfield und Gainstown, Westmere und Gulftown reicht theoretisch 1,5x Ramtakt, aber, je mehr desto besser


----------



## Malc0m (8. Januar 2016)

Die Westmere's verhalten sich bis auf den Ram/Uncore Takt gleich, wobei ich auch beim 920 mit dem 2x keine Probleme hatte.
Insgesammt, sind die Xeons wie ich finde, Ram Unempfindlicher und machen auch höheren Ramtakt als die Bloomfields.

Edit: Xeon ersetzt


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2016)

Tausche Xeon durch Westmere und dein Text macht auch Sinn . Xeons gibt es genau so auch als Bloomfield und dann eben mit der selben "x2" Einschränkung.


----------



## iGameKudan (8. Januar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Uff, offiziell läuft der Westmere gar nicht da drauf  Jetzt will ich mein UD7 reparieren



Die Westmeres laufen da sogar bestens drauf, einzig hatte ich bei meinem X58A-UD7 Rev1 das Problem, dass das BIOS von sich aus so wenig Spannung angelegt hat, dass die CPU nicht mal mehr das Windows booten und das BIOS stabil betreiben konnte. Muss man auch erstmal drauf kommen...  Musste dann wieder nen 920 einbauen und die Spannung auf x.xxV fixen.


----------



## Klausn (8. Januar 2016)

Hmmm, hat noch jemand Warhammer Vermintide?  Da kann man nämlich am Anfang die Cores dem Game zuteilen. 2 scheint er sich zu nehmen und mit X5650 nochmal 10 dazu. 
Jetzt hab ich mit der gtx980 mit G-Sync auf 4k und Ultra noch immer 60FPS 
Die hoffnung steigt also, dass die nächste Generation Games doch mehr Cores verwendet! Juhu!!
Gegentest mach ich heute auch noch, FPS vs. weniger Cores.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Januar 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Die Westmeres laufen da sogar bestens drauf, einzig hatte ich bei meinem X58A-UD7 Rev1 das Problem, dass das BIOS von sich aus so wenig Spannung angelegt hat, dass die CPU nicht mal mehr das Windows booten und das BIOS stabil betreiben konnte. Muss man auch erstmal drauf kommen...  Musste dann wieder nen 920 einbauen und die Spannung auf x.xxV fixen.


Also muss mein ud7 repariert werden und ich muss noch ne Wakü für besorgen, das bord hat keine Kühler mehr.


----------



## powerhaze (8. Januar 2016)

Moin,

also wenn ich die Einstellungen wie beschrieben anwende bleibt der Bildschrim einfach schwarz und nichts passiert. Selbst wenn ich den BCLK auf nur 140Mhz setze. Das komische ist, wenn ich alles auf auto belasse und einfach nur den BCLK auf z.B. 144Mhz setze bootet er ganz normal. 

Folgende Einstellungen hatte ich gemacht:

vcore auf 1.26875V
Multi: 21x
QPI: x36
Uncore: x16
BCLK:140
Mem Multi: 8.0
PCI-E 100Mhz

Beim "Werkseinstellungen" sehen die Werte so aus:
vcore: 1.264V
QPI: x48
Uncore: x20
BCLK:133
Mem Multi: x10

Warum Bootet die Kiste dann nicht obwohl die Einstellungen bis auf den BCLK niedriger sind? UND warum Bootet er wenn alles auf auto ist und nur der BCLK erhöht wird?? 

Kann das evtl am BIOS liegen? Ich verwende das F7 da auf der Gigabyte Seite bei den "neueren" nur Beta BIOS steht, sonst sind dort keine Infos vorhanden.

mfg


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Januar 2016)

welches bios ist drauf ? wie ist die ram voltage? vtt, qpi Voltage?


----------



## powerhaze (9. Januar 2016)

Bios ist das F7
ram, vtt und qpi habe ich auf auto stehen lassen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Januar 2016)

Setz das mal auf manuell, gerade die Westmere mir 2x QPI kannst du n bissel mehr geben. So 1,275-1,325 ist kein thema


----------



## grasshopper0815 (13. Januar 2016)

Moin Leute, da ich mich nicht von meinem R2E trennen kann, habe ich mir jetzt auch nen X5670 bestellt. Mal sehen, was der kann...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Januar 2016)

hehe, kann ich irgendwie verstehen 

ich muss mein ud7 endlich mal reparieren lassen


----------



## grasshopper0815 (13. Januar 2016)

Board und i7 920 habe ich 11/2008 gekauft, GraKa ist seit 2012 ne HD 7950.

So lange hatte ich noch keinen Rechner in Betrieb. Die Ressourcenschonung gibt mir trotz des eigentlich unzeitgemäßen Stromverbrauchs ein gutes Gefühl.

 Mit dem Xeon macht der locker die 10 Jahre voll, so der Hardwaregott gnädig ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Januar 2016)

Da mach ich mir bei den Bords keinen Kopf, meine alten Sockel A Bords laufen ja zum großteil auch noch, und die sind meilenweit von der Qualli von x58ern entfernt


----------



## Malc0m (14. Januar 2016)

und durch den X5670 geht der Stromverbrauch eigentlich sogar wieder etwas runter 
Also machst du auch was für die Energiebilanz xD

Ist bei mir aber auch ähnlich, auch wenn ich nur ein Asus p6t-se hab ^^


----------



## Aslinger (14. Januar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Da mach ich mir bei den Bords keinen Kopf, meine alten Sockel A Bords laufen ja zum großteil auch noch, und die sind meilenweit von der Qualli von x58ern entfernt



Beim Epox 8K3A+ musste ich einige Kondis (Epox Krankheit) erneuern, bevor die Göttin darauf in Betrieb genommen werden konnte.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2016)

Das ist ja auch aus den Jahren der großen Elkoseuche.


----------



## DjangOC (15. Januar 2016)

Sagt mal, würdet ihr an meiner Stelle das UD7 wieder verkaufen, wenn ihrs doch ned braucht, oder behalten?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Januar 2016)

,kommt auf den Wert an, ab 100€ würde ich nichts rumliegen lassen.


----------



## DjangOC (16. Januar 2016)

igw. ist die 1366er Board Welle schon wieder am ab flauen dünkts mich...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Januar 2016)

das ist ne ziehmliche Welle, das ist normal.

Aber die UD7 sind eigentlich immer recht teuer


----------



## grasshopper0815 (17. Januar 2016)

Tja, was soll ich sagen? Der Plan hat nicht funktioniert, mit dem X5670 startet das Board nicht. Kein Beep, kein Bild, nur die Lüfter und HDDs laufen an. Selbst komplett ohne RAM kommt kein Beep.
Ins BIOS komme ich gar nicht erst. 

Mit dem i7 920 @3.18 GHz geht es ohne Probleme. 

Der Betrieb eines Xeons scheint wohl leider nicht immer zu klappen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Januar 2016)

Letztes Bios geflasht?


----------



## grasshopper0815 (17. Januar 2016)

Ja, BIOS 2101 ist drauf.
CMOS-clear war ohne Erfolg. Die CPU wird vom Board gar nicht erkannt. 

Glücklicherweise ist die Rückgabe problemlos möglich. Ich hätt nur gerne die Westmere-EP-Power...


----------



## Knogle (17. Januar 2016)

Mal versucht die Pins vom 2. QPI abzukleben?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Januar 2016)

Welches bord war das noch mal?

Was kostet der 5670?


----------



## grasshopper0815 (17. Januar 2016)

Nein,  Pins hab ich keine abgeklebt.
Board ist ein Rampage II Extreme Rev. 2


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Januar 2016)

ist Da der 980 oder n xeon x5600 in der cpu Liste?


----------



## Timberwo1f (17. Januar 2016)

@ grasshopper0815

Dein X5670 müsste eigentlich problemlos in dem Asus  Rampage II Extreme zu betreiben sein. Habe selbst auf meinem  Rampage II Extreme einen X5650 stecken.

Würde zuerst mal versuchen nur mit der Systemplatte sowie einem Ram Riegel zu booten. Da das  Rampage II Extreme den i7 980X sowie den 990X in der CPU Support Liste verzeichnet hat und beide die CPUID 206C2 aufweisen sollte ein X5670 welcher auch die selbe CPUID setzt ohne weiteres vom Board erkannt werden weil der passende Microcode ja bereits im BIOS vorhanden ist.


----------



## The2Brainn (17. Januar 2016)

Bei dem Thread hier bekomme ich glatt Lust meinen 5620 noch mal aus der Verpackung zu holen 

Aber erst wieder ein geeignetes Board besorgen hm. Gibt es eine gute Empfehlung ? Von dem Rampage II  hab ich jetzt gelesen. Von dem MSI auch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Januar 2016)

aktuell ist alles an bords recht teuer.


----------



## Knogle (17. Januar 2016)

Bliebe noch Serverboard und OC


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2016)

Was nicht out of the box geht und wo nicht zwingend jedes Serverbord mit nerdedizierten Grafikkarte anläuft.


----------



## DjangOC (18. Januar 2016)

Oder mein UD7 demfall 

Guck mal nach OEM Boards, gibts häufig bessere Results als erwartet.


----------



## Knogle (18. Januar 2016)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Oder mein UD7 demfall
> 
> Guck mal nach OEM Boards, gibts häufig bessere Results als erwartet.



Und eben auch Server/WSboards  sind aber auch nicht selten OEM Boards
Sonst muss man die Hardware auch ein bisschen umbauen
Habe erst kuerzlich einen Quartz auf einen meiner Boards durch einen Roehrenquartz ersetzt, und bei diesen veraendert sich interessanterweise bei aeusseren Einfluessen wie Strahlung auf den Quartz die Frequenz, das ist was tolles


----------



## Klausn (18. Januar 2016)

Ich frage mich ja, warum nicht irgendeiner draufkommt, da eine Kleinserie zu produzieren. 
Ein MB mit 1366er Sockel, 2 CPU's PCI 3.0 (wenns die Architektur zulässt), eventuell M.2 und USB 3.1, und um 300raushauen. da würde mann trotzdem 90% der aktuellen HW alt aussehen lassen.


----------



## Knogle (18. Januar 2016)

Ist doch alles moeglich
M.2 , einfach Steckkarte in den PCIe Steckplatz rein, PCIe 3.0, -- > Payload Size erhoehen, USB 3.0 --> USB_48 Takt erhoehen


----------



## Klausn (18. Januar 2016)

hmm? Payload Size? Ich glaub nämlich meine GTX 980 ist noch ziemlich beschnitten....
Steckkarte ist kein Platz mehr. 
Aber im Prinzip sowas wie das SR-2 in Neuauflage meine ich. und nicht um 1000€


----------



## Knogle (18. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube nicht dass deine GTX 980 beschnitten ist^^ selbst 3x GTX 970 waren bei mir im SLI nicht beschnitten 

Die Plattform ist ja sogar fuer 4 Way SLI gemacht, und die Bandbreite ist ja auch fast 15 mal hoeher als bei aktuellen Systemen durch den QPI Link

Das SR-2 hat damals ja auch nur 200-300 Euro gekostet (neu)


----------



## Klausn (18. Januar 2016)

hmmm. ich muss noch ein bischen rumoptimieren, vielleicht sollten wir dann doch mal ne Teamviewer Sitzung machen.  bin noch nicht zufrieden, obwohl eh alles super läuft. 

Muss mal sehen ob ich nicht die CPU doch noch mit Wasser kühle. Bin tw. wieder bei 80Grad nach 2-3Stunden zocken in 4K. Hab zwar jetzt mit 4 Lüftern das ganze System noch 10Grad kühler gemacht( IOH, NB, Speicher, und GPU) aber da geht mehr... 


WAS? Verdammt, da hätte man sich damals eindecken sollen! mit 100Stück oder so. die Rendite in 5 Jahren!


----------



## Knogle (18. Januar 2016)

theoretisch sind die 1366er aktuellen Systemen ueberlegen, z.B. Systembus, Aktuelle Systeme haben da 2GB/s 1366 hat da 25,6GB/s (Ausser beim Stromverbrauch) da man durch Hardwaremods noch sehr sehr viel rausholen kann


----------



## Klausn (18. Januar 2016)

hast mal einen Link auf ein UD7? was ist das genau?


----------



## Klausn (18. Januar 2016)

achso, oder ist dass das Gigabyte UD7? da wäre ja dass X58A-OC noch besser, oder?


----------



## JanJake (18. Januar 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Das SR-2 hat damals ja auch nur 200-300 Euro gekostet (neu)



Dafür durfte man es sich vielleicht ansehen!

Es hat 700€ Neu gekostet. Es war früher auch DAS Board schlecht hin und ist bis heute auch unerreicht. Wollte es damals sogar haben, aber es war WEIT außerhalb von meinem Budget.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2016)

ich hab nicht im kopf wie viele Phasen das OC mit bringt, die rev. 1 des UD7 hatte mehr als 20 Phasen, 

Aber, das Ultimative Bord wäre wohl das UD9, nur:

1. Bekomm mal eines.
2. Wohin damit, das hat eine "Länge" von 9 PCIe Steckplätzen, statt den ATX-Standard-7.
EDIT: 
3. Du brauchst 2x 8Pin EPS-Stecker!
/EDIT

Ich war damals zu doof, als davon n paar auf Ebay kursierten 

EDIT2:
Scheibenkleister, jetzt bekomm ich das UD9 nicht mehr ausm Kopf und will eines haben


----------



## powerhaze (18. Januar 2016)

Moin,

bin leider noch nicht wieder zum testen gekommen, du meinst den ram, vtt und qpi auf 1,275-1,325?? oder nur den qpi? Das komische ist halt das ich nichtmal ins BIOS komme mit den damals beschriebenen Einstellungen.

mfg


----------



## simons700 (19. Januar 2016)

kurze Frage:

Mein NT hat einen 8 Pol EPS und einen 4 Pol.
Werde heute Abend mein supermicro x8dti-f in Betrieb nehmen und habe mir dazu einen 4 auf 8 Pol  EPS Adapter besorgt.
Nun ist es so dass der 4 Pol Stecker praktisch von dem ersten 8 Pol abgegriffen wird (denke mal das ist eigentlich als entweder 4 oder 8 Pol gedacht).
Kann ich das bedenkenlos so betreiben?


----------



## PiEpS (19. Januar 2016)

Hey Jungs, 

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Win10 auf SSD + x58 gemacht? Irgendwie hab ich nur noch Probleme seitdem ich Win10 pro (64bit) installiert habe.

Geht bei  boot Grafikfehlern nach Kaltstart los(und nur nach Kaltstart),  über dass die Zusatztasten auf der Tastatur nicht mehr funktionieren(funktionierten aber die ersten 2-3 Wochen nach Installation des neuen BS noch, geht jetzt auch wieder nach manueller Änderung des USB Slots und verschiedenen rumprobieren (deaktivieren/aktivieren + Logitech Software installation)),  über dass die Lüftersteuerung des Mainboards nicht mehr funktioniert (Installation von Speedfan hat das behoben) und nach boot sporadisch dies und das nicht geladen werden konnte. (zb. hat er gestern keine WLan Netze gefunden, nachdem Neustart waren sie aber wieder da)

Hatte auch noch sporadische Slowmotion in Games + langsamer laufende Windows Uhr nach dem Start, dies hab ich mittlerweile beheben können, lag an der Bios-Batterie, die war am Ende. 

Vllt liegt es an den fehlenden Chipsatztreibern für x58?  Hab mir Win10 eigentlich nur drauf gemacht, wegen dem baldigen Erscheinen von Dx12, längeren Support und weil es halt kostenlos war.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2016)

Hast du den "schnellen Start" mal aus gemacht? In dem Modus ist ein Herunterfahren nämlich für die Treiber nur ein Standby und das vertragen nicht alle.


----------



## powerhaze (19. Januar 2016)

Betreibe Win10 pro 64bit auf SSD mit meinem X58 Mainboard und habe keine Probleme.


----------



## Klausn (19. Januar 2016)

Bei mir auch keine Probleme. Ich habe aber diverse Probleme wenn der QPI zu langsam eingstellt ist (eh klar) bzw. USB3.0 über den Bildschirm funzt teilweise nicht und mein Lenkrad funktioniert auch nur über die MB Anschlüsse. 
Welches MB hast du?


----------



## Knogle (19. Januar 2016)

PiEpS schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Win10 auf SSD + x58 gemacht? Irgendwie hab ich nur noch Probleme seitdem ich Win10 pro (64bit) installiert habe.
> 
> ...


Gibt vermehrt probs durch den chipset treiber den windows mitbringt

Lad ihn dir von der intel seite


----------



## Klausn (19. Januar 2016)

Da fällt mir auch noch eine Frage ein. 
Den QPI bekomme ich nicht von 4,8 auf 6,4. wenn ich dass im BIOS ändere, bleibts beim nächsten boot wieder auf 4,8. Jemand ne Idee? (MSI X58-Pro-E X5650)


----------



## Knogle (19. Januar 2016)

Was willst du damit? 4.8 sind mehr als ausreichend


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Januar 2016)

Der Grund dürfte wohl im 2. Qpi liegen, aber 4,8 reicht eh.


----------



## Knogle (19. Januar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Der Grund dürfte wohl im 2. Qpi liegen, aber 4,8 reicht eh.



Sogar bei 2 GT/s hatte ich immernoch keine Limitationen, auch bei 2GT/s ist er um einiges schneller als der DMI bei aktuellen Systemen


----------



## Klausn (19. Januar 2016)

achso, naja wollte einfach ausreizen.  wie sagte Tim Taylor? "MEHR POWER HRHRHR"
bin mit den Cinebench R15 Werten und 3DMark nicht ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Knogle (19. Januar 2016)

Klausn schrieb:


> achso, naja wollte einfach ausreizen.  wie sagte Tim Taylor? "MEHR POWER HRHRHR"
> bin mit den Cinebench R15 Werten und 3DMark nicht ganz zufrieden.



Wie sehen die denn aus?


----------



## Klausn (19. Januar 2016)

hmm, geht das so?
FireStike Extreme
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5650 @ 2.67GHz,MSI MSI X58 Pro-E (MS-7522)
6349 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980(1x) and Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5650 @ 2.67GHz

Fire Strike
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5650 @ 2.67GHz,MSI MSI X58 Pro-E (MS-7522)
11536 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980(1x) and Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5650 @


----------



## Knogle (19. Januar 2016)

Ja das geht so sogar sehr gut 

Sehe da ehrlich gesagt kein Problem
Aber mach mal nen Cinebench R15


----------



## PiEpS (19. Januar 2016)

Alles klar, danke euch, ich werde berichten ob es was gebracht hat. 

Update1: 
Habe jetzt die Version 10.0.27 der Chipsatztreiber installiert, welche Version habt ihr da? Sollten jedenfalls die aktuellsten sein. 
Außerdem habe ich im Bios den Schnellstart rausgenommen, ist ganz witzig wie lang er zum Zählen brauch bei 24Gb. (Ja ich weiß dass man es skippen kann^^)

Die ersten beiden "Kaltstart" Tests, einmal nur 30sec ausgeschaltet und einmal 30min, waren schon mal erfolgreich, morgen früh folgt dann der Härtetest, da war der Rechner dann ca 10h aus. Stay tuned


----------



## Klausn (19. Januar 2016)

so, hier noch der CinebenchScore




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (19. Januar 2016)

Ist mehr als okay


----------



## JanJake (20. Januar 2016)

Hat hier wer auch das Problem das er ein X58A-UD3R hat und keine 16 Lanes auf der Grafikkarte hat? 

Ich verstehe nicht wieso meine 390 nur mit 8x angebunden ist, obwohl ich sonst keine PCI-E Karten habe oder so.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Januar 2016)

ud3r hab ich, Anbindung ist AFAIK zwar voll, kann es aber gerade nicht prüfen,  der Rechner im keller eingemottet ist.

bist du im ersten pcie Slot? 
welcher Standard wird angezeigt?  2.0 oder 3.0?


----------



## Aslinger (20. Januar 2016)

Hat jemand die Enterprise Version von Win 10 im Einsatz? Diese 10 Version soll am wenisten spionieren. Soabld die ersten DX 12 Games raus kommen, werde ich das auf meine 3. SSD installieren, dann habe ich 7, 8.1 und 10 im Einsatz, wobei ich mit 7 noch am liebsten arbeite und 10 dann nur für DX12 Games hoch fahre werde. 8.1 weiss ich nicht, habe es meistens nur hochgestartet für Bf4, weil das darauf besser läuft als unter 7. 

Und nein, ich update nix z.B. von 7 auf 10, weil ich nix davon halte.

Unter Win 10 ist das hier Pflicht! https://github.com/WindowsLies/BlockWindows


----------



## PiEpS (20. Januar 2016)

Update 2:
 Das Hochfahren nach Kaltstart heute verlief ebenfalls reibungslos, ich denke eure Tipps haben etwas gebracht, ob es jetzt an dem deaktivierten Fast boot oder den aktualisierten Chipsatz Treibern lag(wobei ich nicht weiß ob ich die aktuellste Version nicht schon vorher installiert hatte) kann ich nicht genau sagen. 
Vielen Dank jedenfalls.  

Achja, hat jemand Vergleichswerte für den x5650@4Ghz mit Win10pro unter Cinebench15?  Ich komme nur noch auf ca 920 Punkte, unter win7 waren es ca 950-960, habe ich nicht mehr genau im Kopf.


----------



## JanJake (20. Januar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ud3r hab ich, Anbindung ist AFAIK zwar voll, kann es aber gerade nicht prüfen,  der Rechner im keller eingemottet ist.
> 
> bist du im ersten pcie Slot?
> welcher Standard wird angezeigt?  2.0 oder 3.0?



Also die Karte ist schon im richtigen Slot. Board hat bekanntlich 4 PCI-E aber nur 2 mit 16x Mechanisch angebunden. 

Im Treiber steht 8x 2.0 was schon eine Extreme Beschneidung im Vergleich zu 16x 2.0 wäre, weil 3.0 16x zu 4x ist ein deutlicher Unterschied. 

Habe auch schon USB3.0 etc ausgeschaltet und der gleichen. Alles was halt Lanes abziehen könnte. 

Ansonsten werde ich mir Geld zusammen kratzen müssen und auf ein neues System umsteigen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Januar 2016)

Jan, also ich würde erst mal n Benchmark laufen lassen und sehen wie es sich im vergleich zu nem ähnlich leistungsfähigen System verhält.
Ist der unterschied nur bei ein paar Pünktchen, ist doch alles paletti, was da im GPU-Z oder Treiber steht ist doch egal


----------



## Klausn (20. Januar 2016)

@pieps
siehe mein Cinebench-Wert ein paar Posts darüber, bin aber nur auf 3,8GhZ da ich bei 4+ ab und zu freezes habe.  
@knoggle
ok, dann geb ich mich mal zufrieden.


----------



## JanJake (20. Januar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Jan, also ich würde erst mal n Benchmark laufen lassen und sehen wie es sich im vergleich zu nem ähnlich leistungsfähigen System verhält.
> Ist der unterschied nur bei ein paar Pünktchen, ist doch alles paletti, was da im GPU-Z oder Treiber steht ist doch egal



Die Punkte sind in Ordenung. 

Mir geht es um Probleme bei Spielen. 

CS:GO Leichte Texturflackern
F1 2015 immer weiter sinkende Auslastung der GPU
The Crew immer ausbrüche der Auslastung auf 50%
Microruckler die dadurch entsehen

Grafikkarte habe ich gestern bereits umtauscht, weil ich dachte es liegt an der Karte. Daher schließe ich die jetzt aus. 

Es kann wohl nur noch am Board liegen. Wenn ich das nicht hin bekomme werde ich wohl übergangsweise auf 2011 umsteigen mit einem kleinen Xeon.


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Januar 2016)

Immer weiter sinkende Auslastung der CPU in Spielen? Kenne ich irgendwie von meinem Laptop

Irgendwie reizt mich ja dieses P6X58D Premium im Marktplatz, aber obs mir wirklich 175€ wert ist...


----------



## Klausn (20. Januar 2016)

wo hast du das um 175€ gesehen? am marktplatz (wenn du ebay meinst) find ich 3 stück mit 400€ aufwärts......
und da würd ich eher lieber das teil nehmen: 
EVGA Classified SR-X 270-SE-W888-KR LGA 2011 Intel C606 HPTX Intel Motherboard 0843368019327 | eBay
und irgendwann kauf ich mir das teil auch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Januar 2016)

er meint im pcgh Marktplatz,  und nein, sorry,  nur ne Hand voll bords sind in meinen Augen mehr als 200€ wert, und das gehört nicht dazu.


----------



## Knogle (20. Januar 2016)

P6X58D Premium taugt nicht^^ wenn dann P6X58D-E


----------



## Knogle (20. Januar 2016)

JanJake schrieb:


> Also die Karte ist schon im richtigen Slot. Board hat bekanntlich 4 PCI-E aber nur 2 mit 16x Mechanisch angebunden.
> 
> Im Treiber steht 8x 2.0 was schon eine Extreme Beschneidung im Vergleich zu 16x 2.0 wäre, weil 3.0 16x zu 4x ist ein deutlicher Unterschied.
> 
> ...



Lust auf ne Teamviewer Sitzung?


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Januar 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> P6X58D Premium taugt nicht^^ wenn dann P6X58D-E



Weil?

Tatsache ist, dass ich mir wieder einen Festrechner zulege - nur bei den derzeitigen Boardpreisen beim Sockel 1366 und den Kosten für einen Hexacore wirds dann mit ner GPU recht eng - ohne die es beim Sockel 1366 kein Bild gibt.

Muss halt in zunächst etwa 500€ ein System quetschen. 

Zumal so ein Skylake-i3 ja auch recht flott ist.


----------



## Knogle (20. Januar 2016)

Da kriegen wir schon was zusammen  hast du TS?


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Januar 2016)

Haben ja, aber heute nicht die Lust darauf - kannst dich ja per PN melden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Januar 2016)

Kudan, wenn du wolltest,  mein defektes ud7 überlasse ich dir sobst auch gern gegen vsk, müsstest es eben reparieren lassen und Kühlkörper besorgen/anpassen.


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Januar 2016)

Was ist denn an dem Teil kaputt? Kühlkörper sind jetzt im Zweifelsfall sicher nicht das Problem. Für die MOSFETs gibts ja solche Mini-Kühlerchen, und für den X58-Chip und die SB wird sich auch was einrichten lassen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Januar 2016)

Einer von 4 Treibern und ein vrm müssen ersetzt werden


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Januar 2016)

Naja, sowas kann ich leider nicht reparieren... Aber danke für das Angebot.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Januar 2016)

Du nicht, aber in Berlin gibt's ne Firma für sowas


----------



## Knogle (21. Januar 2016)

Oder frag Knogle


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Januar 2016)

Wennste des reparieren kannst, dann quatschen wir die tage noch mal


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Januar 2016)

Na, die Frage ist dann ja, wo ich die richtigen Ersatzteile herbekomme und wie viel der Spaß dann kostet.
Bezüglich dieser Firma müsste ich mich mal erkundigen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Januar 2016)

nenne ich dir, die haben alles da nach meinem Wissen


----------



## powerhaze (21. Januar 2016)

Kann mal wer seine OC BIOS Einstellungen für den X5660 posten?

Bin mit meinen Werten irgendwie noch nicht ganz zufrieden oder was meint ihr dazu?

CPU-Z:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3DMark:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cinebench:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Januar 2016)

Kannst mir ja mal den Kram per PN schreiben. 
Ob ich die Geschichte in Anspruch nehme, hängt von den entstehenden Kosten ab.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Januar 2016)

Muss ich nachher vom Laptop machen, hatte irgedwo ne Mail der Firma..


----------



## Klausn (22. Januar 2016)

@powerhaze 
was mir da sofort auffällt ist die hohe core Voltage. würde passen wenn du höher takten würdest, aber dass hast du ja auch nicht. 
Mal mal die 2 nächstgrößeren FireStrikes, dann kannst mit meinen Werten vergleichen. (x5650 und 980 ohne TI, da sollstest dann schon ein bischen darüber sein)
FireStike Extreme
6349 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980(1x) and Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5650 @ 2.67GHz
Fire Strike
11536 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980(1x) and Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5650 @

(3seiten vorher sind auch die Links drinnen)


----------



## powerhaze (22. Januar 2016)

@ Klausn
Ich würde gerne höher takten aber sobald ich QPI und RAM multi manuell einstelle bootet die Kiste nicht mehr. Hab momentan alles auf auto bis auf den BCLK und RAM Voltage. Deswegen auch die Frage nach den BIOS Settings. 

Im Extreme bekomme ich 7907.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Januar 2016)

Versuch ruhig mal, wie Knogle sagte, die Kontakte für den 2. QPI abzukleben.


----------



## powerhaze (22. Januar 2016)

da musst du grad was verwechseln, das hat er grashopper geraten wo die cpu garnicht erkannt wurde


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Januar 2016)

Ok, passt hier aber auch, denn der 2. link kann hier stören.


----------



## enough (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..*

Hallo zusammen, bin auch dabei. versuche erstmal mit bitregister was anzufangen.


----------



## Knogle (23. Januar 2016)

Bist du dir der Risiken bewusst?

Witzigerweise kann man nun sogar die Subroutinen der MSR Register beeinflussen welche im Busprotokoll sitzen anpassen
Problem: Dadurch berechnet die SSE 4.2 Einheit jedoch falsche Werte


----------



## gowengel (25. Januar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich bin auch seit einiger Zeit Besitzer eines x5650. 

Ich habe mich beim ocen immer wieder gefragt wieso ich im Intel Burntest nur so knapp 57 Gflops bei 3,8ghz erreiche, während andere locker über 70 schaffen... 

Hat das eventuell was mit Windows 10 zutun?

Konfig is momentan: 

x5650 202x19 (3,8) @ 1,256V Triple Channel 4 DIMM (2x4gb in Channel A, 8gb in Channel B, 8gb in Channel C attestiert wird Triple durch CPUZ und MB..) Uncore 2400, QPI 3600  QPI müssten 1,275V sein
Mainboard ist ein P6T SE

Liegt das eventuell schon an der ungewöhnlichen Memory Konfig? Hab leider nur noch ein 6gb Kit Ballistix als Tripple... was nicht mehr so ganz ausreicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Januar 2016)

Nein, am uncore, hoch damit auf etwa 3,5-3,8


----------



## gowengel (25. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank, 

genau das wars. Habe jetzt mal 3,2 eingestellt, alles andere quittiert den Start. 

Hat jemand Tipps den uclk stabiler zu bekommen? Alles über 3,2 führt momentan dazu das Windoof nicht startet. (UCLK : RAM > 2) Bin ja eigentlich schon damit zufrieden das überhaupt der 200 BCLK erreicht wird...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Januar 2016)

uncore bekommst mit etwas mehr voltage bei vtt/qpi oft stabil, Knogle kommt da eigentlich immer über 4000. ich hab bei etwa 4100 n Wall.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Januar 2016)

Mit normalen Spannungen gingen bei mir etwa 3.4-3.6GHz Uncore... 

Auch am QPI solltest du arbeiten, wenn die 3600MHz QPI als 3600 zu verstehen sind und nicht als 7200...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Januar 2016)

Beim QPI entsprechen 3200MHz eigentlich 6,4GT


----------



## JanJake (27. Januar 2016)

Wo bekommt man günstige Sockel 2011 Mainboards her? 

Bin am überlegen mein X5650 + X58A-UD3R zu verkaufen und auf Sockel 2011 umzusteigen. 

Xeon werden langsam günstiger für den Sockel, aber wo bekommt man Boards her? Meist liegen die bei 200€ oder so. 

Und was sind eigentlich noch die 1366 Wert? 

Würde gerne in naher Zukunft meines verkaufen und mir neu anschaffen alles.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Januar 2016)

Ddr3, vergiss es, ddr4 bei Alternate im Outlet. 

Aber da sind die cpus nicht wirklich günstig.

Edit: Achja, die xeon kannst du nicht übertakten.


----------



## JanJake (27. Januar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ddr3, vergiss es, ddr4 bei Alternate im Outlet.
> 
> Aber da sind die cpus nicht wirklich günstig.
> 
> Edit: Achja, die xeon kannst du nicht übertakten.



Muss ich dich leider korrigieren. 

Es gibt um genau zu sein 2 Xeon für den Sockel 2011 die einen offenen Multi haben. 

Xeon E5-1650
Xeon E5-1660

An den dachte ich auch in naher Zukunft.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Januar 2016)

ja ok, das ist wahr, aber das ist wohl eher mumpitz, denn dann kann man auch n 2011-3 mit x5820k nehmen oder 5960x, ...

zumal man mit mehr als 4 kernen aktuell im alltag oft eh keinen nennenswerten effekt mehr erreicht


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2016)

Boards für 2011 "vanilla" sind leider nach wie vor sehr teuer. Mein 50€ Modell ist da nach wie vor die einzige Ausnahme die ich gesehen habe.


----------



## Pronounta (28. Januar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ja ok, das ist wahr, aber das ist wohl eher mumpitz, denn dann kann man auch n 2011-3 mit x5820k nehmen oder 5960x, ...



Die Xeon E5 1560 kriegste auf Ebay im Moment für 275€ gebraucht inkl. Versand.
Definitiv kein Schnäppchen, aber ist doch schonmal was, wenn der Preis weiterhin sinken sollte. 

Der 1366-Sockel ist dank zu teuren Mainboards ja auch kein Geheimtipp mehr. Mit Skylake-E wirds dann evtl. Sandy Bridge E auf Sockel 2011.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Januar 2016)

Das ist dann ja schon fast ein schnapper, denn er OCCbar ist, denn ein 150€ Bord dazu bekommt man aus dem Outlet, RAM ist bei 4GB Modulen auch nicht teuer, und bei 16GB ist man schon mal vernünftig aufgestellt. Wer da noch Skylake i7 6700k kauft ist doch selbst schuld


----------



## JanJake (28. Januar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das ist dann ja schon fast ein schnapper, denn er OCCbar ist, denn ein 150€ Bord dazu bekommt man aus dem Outlet, RAM ist bei 4GB Modulen auch nicht teuer, und bei 16GB ist man schon mal vernünftig aufgestellt. Wer da noch Skylake i7 6700k kauft ist doch selbst schuld



Genau mein Gedanke.

Hoffe nur das nächste Woche mein 2011 Board kommt, brauche dann nur noch etwas Geld für eine CPU. 

Rampage 4 Extreme für 183€ wird es wohl werden. 

Ich frage mich gerade nur, ob die gesammte E5-16XX reihe einen offenen Multi hat, oder ob nur die beiden 1650 und 1660 das haben.


----------



## simons700 (29. Januar 2016)

Hi leute,
war gerade auf Techspot unterwegs und binn dabei auf volgenden Fallout 4 Test gestosen:
Fallout 4: Graphics & CPU Performance > Memory Performance & Wrap Up - TechSpot
Bei den RAM Benches binn ich eigentlich von den üblichen 5-10 FPS Unterschied ausgegangen aber der getestete i7 hat von 2400mhz mit bis zu 67% mehr Leistung profitiert (im Vergelich zu 1333 Mhz) 
Nun binn ich ja mit meinem dual Xeon Build auf 1333mhz beschrenkt.
Aber meine CPU´s können ja einen i7 6700K sogar überflügeln (wenn wir mal zuversichtlich sind was Multicore Optimierung in DX12 angeht) 
Mus ich hier einen Flaschenhals befürchten?
Oder binn ich da auf der sicherene Seite weil mein Speicher in Tripple Channel läuft was ja theoretisch 50% mehr Bandbreite bedeuten sollte...


----------



## simons700 (29. Januar 2016)

OK hab jez noch bisl rein gegoogelt und dabei diese Tabelle gefunden:
https://www.microway.com/knowledge-...e-characteristics-of-common-transports-buses/
Demnache sollte ein dual Sockel System mit DDR3 1333mhz RAM im Triple Channel auf 64.0 GB/s Bandbreite kommen.
Dafür müsste der RAM in einem Single Socket System mit dual Channel schon mit 4Ghz Takten.
Hoffe das stimmt auch alles so wie ich mir das vor stelle...


----------



## Knogle (29. Januar 2016)

simons700 schrieb:


> OK hab jez noch bisl rein gegoogelt und dabei diese Tabelle gefunden:
> https://www.microway.com/knowledge-...e-characteristics-of-common-transports-buses/
> Demnache sollte ein dual Sockel System mit DDR3 1333mhz RAM im Triple Channel auf 64.0 GB/s Bandbreite kommen.
> Dafür müsste der RAM in einem Single Socket System mit dual Channel schon mit 4Ghz Takten.
> Hoffe das stimmt auch alles so wie ich mir das vor stelle...


Du kommst mit einem Single Sockel System niemals auf 60GB/s^^ keine Sorge
Hier mal meine Bandbreite mit meinem Dual Sockel System




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Knapp 60GB/s


----------



## simons700 (29. Januar 2016)

sehr cool habs auch gerade gebencht,
was würdet ihr als boot drive empfehlen?
Ssd an sata2 oder sata 3 pcie karte oder pcie ssd?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Januar 2016)

Sata2 reicht meiner Meinung nach völlig.


----------



## Knogle (29. Januar 2016)

Von den Latenzen her wird PCIe auch kaum nen Unterschied machen, da der SATA Kontroller ebenfalls ueber PCIe angebunden ist

/edit: Wobei koennte doch was ausmachen

PCIe 2.0 ist ueber Northbridge angebunden, PCIe wie z.B. SATA ueber Southbridge und dann erst Northbridge --> CPU


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Januar 2016)

Bei pcie lonht des nur, wenn man min. ne 4x Karte nimmt, und drauf arbeiten kann.


----------



## Knogle (30. Januar 2016)

Habe mal ne Xeon L55167 8 Core ES CPU geordert  laut Xtremesystems soll das eine experimentelle 8 Core CPU fuer S1366 sein, mal schauen

Ausserdem probiere ich mal den laut Xtremesystems "Prescott" Versuch von Intel auf 1366 aus, 1 Kerner mit 1,73GHz und 130W TDP


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Januar 2016)

Da bin ich gespannt.

Wo bekommt man n 8 core?


----------



## Knogle (30. Januar 2016)

Ebay oder alibaba


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2016)

Die einzige Nennung eines L55167 die Google findet ist drei Posts über diesem hier  .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Januar 2016)

Ich tippe drauf dass das L5516 oder L5517 heißen sollte?


----------



## Knogle (31. Januar 2016)

Kann sein, einer der cpus ist ein l5516 und der andere eine cpu wo nur intel confidential draufsteht, nix weiter
Ein anderer ein Xeon LCxxx mit 1 kern


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Januar 2016)

Der 5516 ist aber nur ein 45nm Gainstown. 

Interessant wäre wohl eher ein 5616/5617

Der LCxxx ist bestimmt n lusties Unikum,  der Confidental dürfte der 8core sein.

Hoffentlich läuft der.


----------



## Knogle (31. Januar 2016)

Ja der LCxxx hat schon damals bei der Gammamikroskopie ein anderes DIE gezeigt als die anderen 1366er CPU, weshalb ich denke dass diese CPU irgendwie auf einer anderen Architektur basiert

Weiterhin ein Mysterium
Die 1366er haben bei gleicher Kernzahl eine hoehere AES Leistung als z.B. Ivy Bridge
Woran liegt das?
Der Xeon X5650 hat in Truecrypt den i7 4930k um etwa 30% ueberholt bei Taktgleichstand


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2016)

AES geht seit Gulftown über dedizierte Einheiten. Da deren Durchsatz eh immer "zu hoch" ist kann es schon mal passieren dass da von Generation zu Generation ein paar Transistoren eingespart werden. Die höchste AES Leistung hat afaik immer noch VIA.


----------



## rottwag (31. Januar 2016)

Hi Leute,

ich habe erst am Wochenende mit einem Kumpel einen x5670 4ghz auf einem MSI x58 pro-e verbaut.  (182x 22)

Leider bringt der Rechner nach 20-30 Minuten einen Fehler in linx, ob wohl wir mit allem schon am Anschlag sind.... Woran liegt das?

Vcore 1,27
Vdram 1,6v @ 1419mhz (g.skill 3x 4gb 1600er ddr3 alles Auto)
Nb 1.2
SB 1.2
Ppl 1.85
Qpi 1.33

Spread spectrum ist aus. 
Eist usw. Ist an. HT ebenfalls.

Loadline calibration habe ich nicht gefunden und was noch komischer ist: CPU multi Einstellung auch nicht???!! Steht deshalb fest auf 22.

Neues BIOS (8f) ist drauf.

Bitte um Rat.

Gruß Andi

Ps: Netz teil ist ein neues bequiet 500w


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2016)

vcore cpu finde ich nicht am Anschlag,  wie hoch läuft der uncore?


----------



## rottwag (1. Februar 2016)

Uncore war irgendwas mit 33xx MHz meine ich. Die Option da was anderes zu wählen habe ich auch nicht gesehen. 

Interessanter was kann man auch nur 4,8Gt/s 6,4 und low hart einstellen. Das skaliet doch eigentlich auch mit dem bis oder? 


Bei meinem geht 3,3 uncore....eins höher und - 3,6 meine ich - und meiner läuft auch nicht mehr stabil... Habe ein rex ii.

Das BIOS vom MSI was mein Kumpel hat ist schon recht spartanisch und unübersichtlich im Vergleich.

Gruß Andi


----------



## JanJake (4. Februar 2016)

Ist zwar kein 1366, aber 2011 ist an sich nicht viel anders.

Wie hoch kann man beim 2011 Maximal mit der CPU VTT Spannung? 

Um so höher ich die stelle, um so höher kann ich meinen RAM Takten.


----------



## Knogle (4. Februar 2016)

Doch 2011 ist viel anders


----------



## JanJake (4. Februar 2016)

Was OC angeht, BCLK hat bestimmte Modi, aber sonst ist nicht viel anders. Okay, man kann den Uncore nicht einzeln Takten, der hängt mit an der CPU. Aber was solls. 

Beantwortet aber leider meine Frage nicht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2016)

Genau da liegt doch der Hase im Pfeffer,  das wissen wir 1366freaks doch gar nicht. 

2011 hat so einiges an eigenen Regeln,  die uns auf 1366 am Hintern vorbei gehen.


----------



## Knogle (4. Februar 2016)

2011 hat kein QPI keine Southbridge keine Northbridge kein Clock Skew kein GTL+ keinen richtigen Uncore Teil mehr, keinen klassischen I2C SMBus, andere Pipeline Laenge und Struktur, Ringbus etc., dafür eine Management Engine


----------



## HowlinValve (5. Februar 2016)

Servus Leute

Erstmal Danke für diesen sehr informativen Thread ich verfolge ihn sehr Aufmerksam schon seit 2014 still und leise. 
Da ich seit 2009 zwei 1366 Systeme zuhause stehen habe freut es mich natürlich zu lesen das sich das viele Geld damals gelohnt hat.
So wie es aussieht ist der Sockel 1366 ja noch ganz gut zu gebrauchen.

Letztes Jahr hatte ich überlegt das System aus zutauschen und bin aber über einen x5650 gestolpert und hab natürlich zugeschlagen.
Der x5650 hat meinen i7-920 auf einem ASUS P6T -SE ersetzt und funktioniert auch seit einem Jahr einwandfrei bei 3,6 Ghz .
Vor einer Woche habe ich meine alten 3x2Gb Kingston DDR3 1333mhz  durch einen  3x4GB Mushkin  2133 Kid ersetzt.
Den PC gestartet die 12GB werden auch erkannt aber zu meinen erstaunen laufen die nur mit 1333 mhz.
Also ab ins Bios manuell eingestellt Timings und Takt aber leider keine Chance das der PC bootet nicht auch nicht bei Auto Timings 1600 mhz oder 1866mz
nur bei 1333 mhz.
Wenn ich den i7-920 montiere startet der PC gleich mit 2133 mhz und es werden auch 12 GB erkannt.
OK hab ja noch einen 2 Rechner  x5687/ASUS P6T  aber leider das selbe Problem.
Ich habe auch noch ein 3x2GB OCZ 1600 mhz und Gskill 3x2GB 1600 mhz probiert und  beide PCs lassen sich nur mit 1333 mhz starten sobald der i7-920 
auf dem Board sitzt startet der PC sofort mit 1600 mhz.

Aktuelles Bios ist drauf Timings,Takt und 1,65v  manuell eingestellt auch ein Bios reset und alles auf Auto hat nix geholfen.
Ich weiß irgendwie nicht weiter vll könnt ihr mir helfen,
können die X Cpus nur 1333mhz oder muss ich irgendwelche speziellen Einstellungen machen damit der Ram läuft.

Danke


----------



## Aslinger (5. Februar 2016)

HowlinValve schrieb:


> Servus Leute
> 
> Erstmal Danke für diesen sehr informativen Thread ich verfolge ihn sehr Aufmerksam schon seit 2014 still und leise.
> Da ich seit 2009 zwei 1366 Systeme zuhause stehen habe freut es mich natürlich zu lesen das sich das viele Geld damals gelohnt hat.
> ...



Stelle den Uncore Takt bei 1600MHz RAM Takt mal auf 3400MHz, viell. bootet er dann.


----------



## HowlinValve (5. Februar 2016)

Hi ,

Ich hatte den Uncore auf 3200 mhz gefixt aber ich kann heut Abend gerne mal 3400 mhz ausprobieren .

Danke


----------



## Coregamer97 (6. Februar 2016)

Meiner Recherche und Berechnungen nach dürfte ein X5650 @ 4,3 Ghz im Durchschnitt etwa so schnell sein wie ein 5820K @ 3,3 Ghz Stock (circa 30% mehr Takt, da ja jede Generation circa 10% IPC Steigerung mit sich brachte). Kann das jemand vielleicht bestätigen ? 
Ich spiele ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken mir so einen Xeon zuzulegen, denn die Leistung für den Preis ist unglaublich gut.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Februar 2016)

Mit einem 5820K liegst du @stock bei etwa 1100 Punkten, ein X5650 hats bei mir mit 4.3GHz nur auf 980 Punkte gebracht - der ist also sogar noch etwas schneller.


----------



## Knogle (6. Februar 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Mit einem 5820K liegst du @stock bei etwa 1100 Punkten, ein X5650 hats bei mir mit 4.3GHz nur auf 980 Punkte gebracht - der ist also sogar noch etwas schneller.



Auf CB hat jemand mit 3,8GHz 1000 Punkte


----------



## Coregamer97 (6. Februar 2016)

Ich kenne jemanden der bei 4,5 Ghz etwas unter 1300 Schafft. Daher gehe ich davon aus das der 5820K @ stock (3,3 Ghz) eher  um die 1000 macht und somit wie von mir angenommen genauso schnell wäre wie der X5650 @ 4,3 Ghz


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Februar 2016)

Das kommt bei Cinebench halt auch viel auf ram und uncore an.


----------



## Knogle (6. Februar 2016)

Will eigentlich jemand seine CPU umbennen? die naechsten 1-2 Tage habe ich dazu Zeit


----------



## Coregamer97 (6. Februar 2016)

Was meinst du mit "CPU umbennen" ? ^^


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Februar 2016)

Coregamer97 schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden der bei 4,5 Ghz etwas unter 1300 Schafft. Daher gehe ich davon aus das der 5820K @ stock (3,3 Ghz) eher  um die 1000 macht und somit wie von mir angenommen genauso schnell wäre wie der X5650 @ 4,3 Ghz


Ich kenne wen, der wen kennt, der wen kennt, der wen kennt, der wen kennt, der wen kennt, der wen kennt, der wen kennt...

Mit den derzeitigen Boardpreisen finde ich den Sockel 1366 jedenfalls nicht mehr sonderlich attraktiv. Ein 6700K erreicht auf 4,5GHz auch fast 1000 Punkte. Bei einer wesentlich moderneren Plattform und einem deutlich geringerem Verbrauch. Und vorallem: Die Leistung ist auf weniger Threads konzentriert und daher besser nutzbar.

Der Uncore stand bei mir übrigens auf etwa 3,6GHz, der RAM bei etwa 1600...


----------



## Knogle (6. Februar 2016)

Hat ja keiner gesagt dass der 6700k schlecht ist
Aber wenn du eine Skylake CPU hast, hast du Lust den CPU ROM zu modden? Seit Skylake und Haswell Refresh gibt es die Moeglichkeit auf irgendeinen Speicherbereich innerhalb der MSR Register bzw. CPU zuzugreifen mit einer groesse von 512 Byte
Vielleicht gibt es bessere Ergebnisse bei den Skylake CPUs wenn man Aenderungen im CPU ROM vornimmt


----------



## Coregamer97 (7. Februar 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/glE9E7T.png grad von nem Kumpel durchgeführt (3,3 Ghz und 2,6 Ghz Uncore). Ich denke jetzt kann man schon sagen das ein X5650 @ 4,3 ca so schnell ist wie ein 5820K @ 3,3 stock oder ^^


----------



## iGameKudan (7. Februar 2016)

Ja. 

Nun, auf 4,2GHz schafft so ein 5820K aber etwa 1250 Punkte. Sind halt mal etwa 30% mehr. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...11-5-cinebench-r15-u-cinebench-2003-a-r15.png

Dabei ist mir übrigens auch mein Ergebnis wieder über den Weg gelaufen - X5650 @4,3GHz und 3,65GHz Uncore, der RAM lief auf 1290MHz mit den Timings 8-8-8-16 107 1T.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...1-5-cinebench-r15-u-cinebench-2003-a-cb15.png

985 Punkte...


----------



## Coregamer97 (7. Februar 2016)

Jop, der 5820K ist halt bei gleichem Takt rund 30% schneller (10% je Generation). Deswegen ist der X5650 bei 4,3 auch so schnell wie der 5820K @ 3,3 (3,3 * 1,3 = 4,29)
Ich wollte das trozdem einfach mal bestätigt haben und es scheint so als ob es stimmt ^^

Ich finde es trozdem erstaunlich das man mit dem 100€ Xeon an die Leistung eines aktuell 400€ 5820K @ stock rankommt, denn der 5820K ist ja selbst @ stock schon schnell genug für alle Games :p


----------



## MacMyver (7. Februar 2016)

Da ich den Thread nun fast ganz durch hab hat es mich auch gepackt  

Ich hätte nie gedacht das es mir mal gelegen kommt das die CPU Sparte so stagniert. (Abgesehen von Effizienz/Befehlssätzen & co.)

Mal so rein theorethisch weil man dazu nicht ganz so viel findet. Was Spieleleistung anbelangt, wo könnte man einen Xeon X5670/5660 etc. @sagen wir mal 4Ghz so einstufen? (Nichts genaues nur mal so ganz grob)

Würde mich freuen wenn mir das wer sagen kann. 

Ich nehm das Projekt aufjedenfall in Angriff ^^ (Durch vorhandene Komponenten und mit hfftl. erfolgreichem oc nen 2. Pc der insgesamt billiger als ein 5820K ansich ist) #krass

LG


----------



## Knogle (7. Februar 2016)

So bei einem i7 4930k  bzw. Fast 5820k


----------



## MacMyver (7. Februar 2016)

Besten Dank


----------



## Coregamer97 (7. Februar 2016)

Kann mir jemand nochmal kurz erklären wo genau der Unterschied zwischen dem E5645 und dem X5650 liegt ?


----------



## iGameKudan (7. Februar 2016)

Ab Werk arbeitet der QPI langsamer (5.86GT/s statt 6.4GT/s) und der Multi ist zwei Stufen niedriger.

Intel® Xeon® Processor E5645 (12M Cache, 2.40 GHz, 5.86 GT/s Intel® QPI) Spezifikationen
Intel® Xeon® Processor X5650 (12M Cache, 2.66 GHz, 6.40 GT/s Intel® QPI) Spezifikationen


----------



## Coregamer97 (7. Februar 2016)

Hat denn der E5645 einen offenen Multi ? Wenn ja, dann wär der doch viel sinnvoller da er weniger kostet und identisch zum X5650 ist oder irre ich mich ?


----------



## iGameKudan (7. Februar 2016)

Keiner der beiden CPUs hat einen offenen Multi - bis auf die i7-X-Modelle hat man alle CPUs auf dem Sockel 1366 per BCLK übertaktet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Februar 2016)

und selbst die zusätzlich per BCLK,  wegen dem ram und uncore...


----------



## Klausn (8. Februar 2016)

Jetzt sind die Spezialisten wieder mal gefragt. 
Hintergrund: habe eine neue Buchhaltungssoftware etc., und bin über Remotedesktop auf jedem POS extern verbunden. kostet natürlich auch etwas 
Meine Idee. Anstatt die Proliant VM-Server, die derzeit haufenweise verkauft werden folgendes:
EVGA Classified SR-2 aus USA um 500€ mit 2*X5650. spar mir also das ganze server-zeugs. Consumer PSU, keine SAS Platten usw. dann 3VMs drauf laufen lassen. (Exchange, Domain-Server mit AD und Buchhaltung mit SQL-Sever) 
Fragen:
gibts bei 1366 einen brauchbaren 8Kerner, der Leistbar ist? 
Wer hatte hier ein SR2? Erfahrungen?
Ist vielleicht nicht DIE optimalste Lösung, aber hab dann auch ein bischen Spass dabei.  
(werd das System ein 2tes mal bei mir Zuhause aufbauen und die komplette Maschine 1:1 "clonen") 
Daten werden über einen 0815 Rechner mit "UnRaid" verwaltet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2016)

8 Kerner, wenn es sie gab nur als intel confidential,  ergo nein.

Hab zwar kein sr2, aber das lohnt nur mit oc.
Willst du nicht takten, ist das bord quark.

Der Preis den du nennst ist sehr heiß,  ggf. Mal defekte/macken erfragen.


----------



## rottwag (8. Februar 2016)

Doppelpost... Sorry


----------



## rottwag (8. Februar 2016)

Doppelpost... Sorry


----------



## rottwag (8. Februar 2016)

Also ich hatte mit meinem @4,37Ghz testweise mal 1000 CB r15 Punkte....  Hatte extra hochgetaktet  um mal die 1000 Punkte zu knacken 

Für 24/7 lasse ich ihn lieber bei 4,1 weil kühler 
und leiser....

Soll ich ein Bild liefern? 

@McMyver: Suche mal bei YouTube nach x5650 und auch i7 920... Du wirst sehen, dass selbst der alte 920iger @4Ghz für alle Spiele heute ausreicht....und der kommt bei eBay für 19€. ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2016)

und für ein paar Cent mehr gibt's ne ähnliche cpu in 32nm


----------



## Knogle (8. Februar 2016)

Ja der E5620 mit sogar mehr Cache und AES


----------



## simons700 (9. Februar 2016)

rottwag schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mit meinem @4,37Ghz testweise mal 1000 CB r15 Punkte....  Hatte extra hochgetaktet  um mal die 1000 Punkte zu knacken
> 
> Für 24/7 lasse ich ihn lieber bei 4,1 weil kühler
> und leiser....
> ...



Lohnt sich halt nicht weil die Boards über 100€ kosten und man dann lieber gleich einen X5650 nimmt.
Hab gerade eben einen für 75€ bekommen mit 1 Jahr Garnantie...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Februar 2016)

Das Argument entfällt aber für Besitzer von 1366-Systemen fix


----------



## Knogle (9. Februar 2016)

So, gerade getestet
Selbst bei 1,85V gehen die 1366er zumindest kurzfristig nicht kaputt
Mein 1150er hat sich bei 1,85V schon nach sehr kurzer Zeit verabschiedet

Der Sweetspot fuer meinen Xeon E5620 scheint bei 1,6V zu liegen


----------



## simons700 (12. Februar 2016)

also im Vergleich zu so einem X5650 sind die neuen I7 6700k schon echt iwi arm.
Kosten 360€ sind bei gleichem Takt c.a. 10% langsamer wenn alle Kerne genutzt werden und nur c.a. 30% schneller wenn nur 1 Kern benutzt wird.
DDR4 wird durch Tripple Channel eh gänzlich ausgeglichen und der Vorteil im Stromverbrauch ist ganz nett aber im Vergleich zu der GPU fällt das eh nicht ins Gewicht...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Februar 2016)

Na ich finde 50% jetzt nicht unerhebliche beim Strombedarf,  aber natürlich ist das nicht der große Wurf. 

Aber Skylake ist jetzt echt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Knogle (12. Februar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Na ich finde 50% jetzt nicht unerhebliche beim Strombedarf,  aber natürlich ist das nicht der große Wurf.
> 
> Aber Skylake ist jetzt echt nicht schlecht.


Wobei Stromverbrauch nur paar Euro ausmachen wuerde
Die Performance ist trotzdem sehr stark und MT sogar staerker als Skylake


----------



## Fatal Justice (12. Februar 2016)

Ich fände  Skylake-E interessanter, das wäre auch der High-end Nachfolger (X58-X79-X99-X wasauchimmer)

Und unter 100W im Idle mit modernem NT und GPU sind ja erreichbar. Für so alte Hardware völlig ok.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Februar 2016)

Das mit den Kosten ist extrem nutzungsabhängig. Als Server waren das schnell mal 100€ und mehr, beim Zocken, wohl eher 3€


----------



## Fatal Justice (12. Februar 2016)

Natürlich, aber dort sind  X58 nicht mehr so häufig anzutreffen, sonst gäbe es die Schwemme an gebrauchten Xeons ja nicht.
Im Sommer empfinde ich die Abwärme auch als ziemlich lästig.


----------



## Knogle (12. Februar 2016)

Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Ich fände  Skylake-E interessanter, das wäre auch der High-end Nachfolger (X58-X79-X99-X wasauchimmer)
> 
> Und unter 100W im Idle mit modernem NT und GPU sind ja erreichbar. Für so alte Hardware völlig ok.


Ja stimmt, Sandy-E ist da auch nicht sparsamer


----------



## Fatal Justice (12. Februar 2016)

Im Grunde ja die richtige Tendenz. Selbst wenn ich eine zukünftige 20 Kern CPU einbaue und sich 18 Kerne davon im Idle schlafen legen und der Rest heruntertaktet und voltet bis nur noch 25W im Idle verbraucht werden, in meinen Augen ideal...


----------



## simons700 (12. Februar 2016)

Ja vor allem wen man bedenkt dass manche Leute nicht mal ihre 60W Glühlampen gegen LED´s tauschen weil ihnen 5€ zu viel sind^^
Da brauchen wir jez mit 50W Unterschied und fast 300€ Aufpreis erst gar nicht anfangen...


----------



## Knogle (12. Februar 2016)

Werde bald mal schauen wie eine M.2 PCIe SSD bei 1366 auf 180MHz PCIe Takt reagiert
Bei 185MHz steigt leider die GPU aus


----------



## Klausn (12. Februar 2016)

ok, soll ich es wagen?
400€ für ein neues (nicht gebrauchtes) SR-2..........


----------



## Knogle (12. Februar 2016)

Klausn schrieb:


> ok, soll ich es wagen?
> 400€ für ein neues (nicht gebrauchtes) SR-2..........



Eindeutig  Sonst kauf ich es weg... :p


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Februar 2016)

Jo 400 ist für ne spitze.


----------



## Klausn (12. Februar 2016)

UAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ich habs getan. 480 mit Zoll...............
nachdem ich gestern 6 Stück e5-2670 gekauft habe is jetz auch schon egal. aber nur 68€ pro Stück
da muss ich jetzt den rest loswerden. braucht wer ein paar MSI X58 pro? 

Knoggle, welche CPU? X5650?


----------



## simons700 (13. Februar 2016)

wo hast du das gefunden?


----------



## Knogle (13. Februar 2016)

Witzigerweise gibt es einige 1366er CPUs die nen Spannungsbereich bis 1,65V haben laut Intel Ark


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Februar 2016)

Klausn schrieb:


> UAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ich habs getan. 480 mit Zoll...............
> nachdem ich gestern 6 Stück e5-2670 gekauft habe is jetz auch schon egal. aber nur 68€ pro Stück
> da muss ich jetzt den rest loswerden. braucht wer ein paar MSI X58 pro?
> 
> Knoggle, welche CPU? X5650?



ich nehm dir gern ne e5-2670 zu dem preis ab  ^^


----------



## simons700 (13. Februar 2016)

da kommt aber noch eust drauf oder


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Februar 2016)

Ne bei 480 ist das wohl drin


----------



## Timberwo1f (13. Februar 2016)

Bezüglich der Übertaktung auf Sockel LGA2011-0 Boards von Sandybridge-EP Prozessoren wie es der E5-2670 ist sieht es eher düster aus.  Da keine Strap Auswahl für den CPU Multiplikator mehr zur Verfügung steht ist OC nur mehr über den BCKL möglich und bekanntlich sind da ja nur ein paar MHz drin bis die ersten dran gekoppelten  Komponenten aussteigen. Wäre wohl zu schön um wahr gewesen zu sein. Ansonsten hätte ich da schon für ein Upgrade von meinem Sockel LGA1366 System schwach werden können. Die gesteigerte IPC von Sandybridge nativen SATA 6Gb/s und USB 3.0 Support sowie zwei zusätzliche Kernen hätte man schon gerne mit genommen. 

"Unlike earlier Xeons and SNB/SNB-E, we're sad to report that multiplier adjustment is disabled (BIOS values set to read only) and base clock straps are non-existent (frequency only goes up to ~108MHz) across the current stepping." [1]

[1] Sandy Bridge-EP Review
Intel Xeon E5-2690 and E5-2660 8-core Sandy Bridge-EP Review


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Februar 2016)

Wobei 2,9 Sandy Bridge-GHz in der Basis jetzt auch nicht allzu langsam ist.


----------



## Timberwo1f (13. Februar 2016)

Zum Rendern ist der Achtkerner sicherlich nicht schlecht aber als Allround CPU im Desktop eher ungeeignet, da der IPC Sprung von Westmere-EP zu Sandy-EP nur gute 17% beträgt. [1]
Sprich ein auf über 4GHz getakteter Westmere ist in Anwendungen wo nur wenige Threads verwendet werden schneller.

Ansonsten wäre die X79 Plattform ja ein Traum und vor allem wenn man dann in Richtung Ivybridge-EP schaut wo es sogar 12 Kerner Xeons zu kaufen gibt. So etwas wäre ideal um in 2-3 Jahren wieder kostengünstig auf zu rüsten.

[1] Evolution in Performance
Evolution in Performance: IPC and Memory Bandwidth - The Intel Haswell-E CPU Review: Core i7-5960X, i7-5930K and i7-5820K Tested


----------



## Fatal Justice (13. Februar 2016)

Die etwa 30% Performancegewinn zwischen X58 und X99 standen in einem anderen Test auch drin. Gerade bei Spielen liegt der Verlust "nur" in dieser Größenordnung, je nach Anwendung/Auflösung  auch weniger. Eigentlich lächerlich hunderte von Euro auszugeben, um ein bisschen mehr Leistung zu erhalten. Das Überspringen (auch) von LGA2011-R3 wird bei mir immer wahrscheinlicher...

Edit:
Das ist der Test, leider zu spät gemerkt...


----------



## Klausn (13. Februar 2016)

hab das sr-2 auf ebay gefunden. war genau 3mins drinnen. 
die e5-2670 brauch ich für einen VM-server. aber nur 2, einen als reserve oder vielleicht ein backupsystem.
2verkauf ich.  

480 ist alles drinnen, mit versand.


----------



## Klausn (13. Februar 2016)

jetzt steh ich sowieso vor ein paar fragen.
welches gehäuse? muss ich doch mein projekt wall-pc vorantreiben....
welche cpu? 2*5650 oder2*5680?


----------



## Knogle (13. Februar 2016)

Haf X


----------



## Fatal Justice (13. Februar 2016)

X5680 ginge ohne viel Baseclock nach oben, ist aber deutlich teurer. Gehäuse muss für HPTX passend sein, 7 Slots für Karten aber deutlich tiefer als E-ATX.

EVGA Classified SR-X/SR-2 Compatible Chassis - EVGA Forums


----------



## Timberwo1f (14. Februar 2016)

Der günstigste Vertreter bei den Gehäusen welche HPTX Boards aufnehmen können wäre das Jou Jye GTX-U322D-FD was aber nun wirklich keine Schönheit ist.
Jou Jye GTX-U322D-FD Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Interessant wäre vielleicht noch das Corsair Obsidian 750D vor allem da es an der Wand sicherlich durch das verbaute Sichtfenster punkten könnte. 
Corsair Obsidian 750D Airflow Edition mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011078-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Belüftungstechnisch es aufgrund der zahlreichen Montagemöglichkeiten von 140mm Lüftern sicherlich auch für ein Dual-Sockel-System gut geeignet.


----------



## Knogle (14. Februar 2016)

Bei mir hatte ich mehrere SSI EEB Boards in nem Coolermeister HAF X


----------



## Timberwo1f (14. Februar 2016)

Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich aber keine Gehäuse der High Airflow Serie von Coolermaster verbauen. Die erreichte Kühlleistung ist zwar ohne Zweifel erhaben jedoch muss man aufgrund der Lüftergröße auf Staubfilter verzichten womit sich das Reinigen der verbauten Hardware als deutlich schwieriger gestaltet.


----------



## rottwag (14. Februar 2016)

@knogle:

Hast du bei deinem MSI Board ioh und ich Spannung in stock gelassen oder musstet du diese erhöhen für z.B. 200 BCLK?

Gruß


----------



## Knogle (14. Februar 2016)

Die habe ich auf 1.2V gefixxt


----------



## simons700 (14. Februar 2016)

auf einem x79 board kann man den e5 2670 zwar nicht übertakten aber undervolting sollte doch klappen oder?
Ich mein die cpu boostet ja auf 3.3ghz das sollte ja in Verbindung mit der höheren Leistung pro takt und dem größeren cach schon in die nähe eines 4.0ghz x56X0 kommen.
Dazu niedrigerer Stromverbrauch und 2 extra Kerne. mit uv sogar deutlich niedrigerer Stromverbrauch...


----------



## Aslinger (14. Februar 2016)

Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Die etwa 30% Performancegewinn zwischen X58 und X99 standen in einem anderen Test auch drin. Gerade bei Spielen liegt der Verlust "nur" in dieser Größenordnung, je nach Anwendung/Auflösung  auch weniger. Eigentlich lächerlich hunderte von Euro auszugeben, um ein bisschen mehr Leistung zu erhalten. Das Überspringen (auch) von LGA2011-R3 wird bei mir immer wahrscheinlicher...
> 
> Edit:
> Das ist der Test, leider zu spät gemerkt...



Ich würde mal auf AMD Zen warten. 
Symphatisch sind mir die neuen Intel Plattformen nicht mehr. Die letzten die das waren, waren der 1156er und natürlich der 1366er. 

Die neuen sind einfach uninteressant.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Februar 2016)

ach x99 ist mit nem 5820k schon ok, nur eben verdammt teuer, und wenn ich an Threshold denke, wohl nicht so gut wie teuer


----------



## Klausn (14. Februar 2016)

Naja, die 30% sind derzeit egal. dann halt 200€ mehr für ne 980ti statt ner 980. 
ich bin ja nur gespannt, ob in den nächsten 2-3jahren (solange wird der 1366er schätz ich noch halten) mal eine Unterstützung bei spielen für mehr Kerne bei den CPUs kommt, würd die lebenszeit nochmals deutlich verlängern.

ansonnsten geben die 1366er, vor allem sr2 usw. gute server für NAS oder sogar VMs (nicht gaming) ab. also noch kein ende der fahnenstange in sicht.

auch in zukunft bei VR wie VIVE bin ich gespannt. da könnten SLI systeme wieder interessant werden.


----------



## Klausn (14. Februar 2016)

Gehäusemäßig bin ich noch unschlüssig. 
der Jou Jye is wirklich hässlich.
überlege zwischen HAF und Obsidian. 
Bräuchte dann auch einen 2ten ,weil die eigentlich dann für meinen Server mit dem e5-2670 ebenfalls in Frage kommen würden. dann kann ich das gleich mal vorweg austesten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Februar 2016)

Hm,  schau auch mal im non amerikanischen billig Bereich,  die Formate sind ja nicht immer extrem neu. n alter Server case in Tower Form kommt ggf. auch recht günstig.


----------



## Timberwo1f (14. Februar 2016)

Glaube mir das HAF X willst du nicht. Ich habe selber noch ein HAF 932 im Einsatz und der Fakt, dass es keine Staubfilter für die Lüfter gibt ärgert mich im Nachhinein schon gewaltig. Vor allem bei Gehäusen mit Sichtfenster bist du da oft am Entstauben. Vor allem weil du durch die großen Lüfter auch noch einen ordenlcihen Luftdurchsatz, was jetzt nicht unbedingt was schlechtes ist, hast. Im Gegenzug dazu kriecht der Staub dafür auch in jede noch so kleine Ritze und Ecke.


----------



## rottwag (14. Februar 2016)

@knogle:

Hast du bei deinem MSI Board ioh und ich Spannung in stock gelassen oder musstet du diese erhöhen für z.B. 200 BCLK?

Gruß


PS: Noch ein Punkt: der Rechner von meinem Kumpel fährt manchesmal nach dem Hochzählen vom Speicher (12 GB g.skill) stehen. Man muss den Rechner dann ausschalten und beim 3. oder 4. mal läuft er nach dem Speicher Hochzählen normal weiter und tut so als wär nix gewesen. Ist da eine Einstellungen murks oder der RAM nicht kompatibel.?! Oder hat das Board ne Macke?


----------



## Knogle (14. Februar 2016)

IOH wie gesagt 1.2V

Habe 2x HAF X, meine haben Staubfilter gehabt o.O


----------



## Fatal Justice (14. Februar 2016)

@ Aslinger

Zen ist sicher interessant, schlussendlich auch, weil endlich Bewegung in den CPU Bereich kommen kann und die Chance besteht, dass die Preise nicht weiter durch die Decke gehen. In Sachen Leistung/Ausstattung muss man da sicher erst mal die Tests abwarten.

@Timberwolf
Wenn du vor hast, noch längere Zeit das Gehäuse zu nutzen, dann bietet sich sicher die ein oder andere Bastellösung an. Bei Caseking gibt es auch noch ein Demciflex Set für die HAF Serie. Wie weit die untereinander passen, habe ich aber keine Ahnung. Filter hatte mein Gehäuse auch nicht und die Nachrüstung hat sehr gelohnt. Meine neue, noch nicht verbaute, Front ist sogar serienmäßig komplett damit geschützt. Wenn eh was neues in Planung ist, lohnt so viel Geld natürlich nicht...


----------



## Aslinger (14. Februar 2016)

Also ich nutze seit 11 Jahren einen Chieftech CS601 Nachbau. 
Das Case gefällt mir heute noch immer.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Februar 2016)

ist ja auch n top Ding,  und die Qualität ist geil.


----------



## Aslinger (14. Februar 2016)

Das Seitenteil mit dem Sichtfenster und 80 mm Seitenlüfter geht grade noch zu mit dem Megahalems Kühler. Grössere Kühler wären nicht mehr geeignet.

Staubfilter gibts da halt keine. Wird immer sauber gehalten wegen dem Sichtfenster und außerdem konnte die Staubbildung reduziert werden. Tower auf Tisch und Luftreiniger sei Dank!


----------



## Knogle (14. Februar 2016)

Werde meine beiden Haswell Xeon E3-1231v3 wieder verticken, dafuer kommen wieder 1366er rein


----------



## Timberwo1f (15. Februar 2016)

@Fatal Justice

Der Tipp mit den DEMCiflex  Filtern ist wirklich nicht schlecht nur preislich sind die Filter für 230mm Rahmenbreite ziemlich teuer. Mit 18€ pro Stück exkl. Versand wird es wohl eher eine Bastellösung werden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Februar 2016)

die billigste Lösung wird wohl basteln mit Fenstergaze sein.


----------



## Alabamaman (15. Februar 2016)

Servus!
Möchte mir demnächst einen xeon x5670 können!
Jetzt ist die frage ob mein GA-X58-UD3R Board überhaupt mit dem xeon x5670 Kompatibel ist?!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Februar 2016)

Welche revision ?
Die 2.0 wohl ja, die 1.5 oder 1.6? afair auch; bei der 1.0 bin ich nicht sicher.


----------



## Alabamaman (15. Februar 2016)

Uff erwischt wo kann ich das auslesen ob 2.0 oder usw...


----------



## Alabamaman (15. Februar 2016)

CPU-Z hab ich drauf aber keine ahnung wo man das auslesen kann mit dem programm


----------



## simons700 (15. Februar 2016)

Kann ich mit dem E5-2670 eigentlich ECC Ram auf einem X79 Board nutzen?


----------



## Meroveus (15. Februar 2016)

So findest du die Revision unter CPUZ http://www.supportnet.de/articleimage/2354927/02-CPU-Z-Mainboard-Informationen-470.png

Alternativ http://www.biosflash.com/images/asus-m2n32-sli-deluxe.png


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Februar 2016)

Das steht auf dem mainbord, am Rand, glaub recht weot unten an den pcie Slots.

@Simon, 
Laufen wird der wahrscheinlich,  aber ecc als Funktion wird sicherlich nicht unterstützt,  dazu braucht es Bords die das als Biosfunktion bieten. Das ist aber eher im Srtver und HighEnd Workstation Bereich gegeben.


----------



## rottwag (16. Februar 2016)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte das Thema nochmal aufnehmen in der Hoffnung, dass es jemand kennt: 

bei meinem Kumpel mit MSi x58 Pro-e einem x5670@4ghz und 12gb g.skill RAM (1600-9-9-9-24 ripjaw die rote) gibt es das Problem, dass er manchesmal beim Starten des Rechners nach dem Speicher zählen stehen bleibt. Er muss teils  3-4 mal die Prozedur wiederholen bis der PC nach dem Speicher zählen normal hoch fährt.

Was könnte das sein? 

Memtest86 lief ohne Fehler durch. 

Gruß


----------



## simons700 (16. Februar 2016)

Also bei mir zählt der garnicht jedes mal den Speicher.
Macht der iwi nur wenn ich an der HW was geändert hab...
Schon mal getestet was passiert wenn man im BIOS quick boot aktiviert?


----------



## Aslinger (16. Februar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Welche revision ?
> Die 2.0 wohl ja, die 1.5 oder 1.6? afair auch; bei der 1.0 bin ich nicht sicher.



1.0 geht. Das Board habe ich selbst seit 2009 im Einsatz.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Februar 2016)

a slinger,  Thx,  di Meldung nem auch ich gern auf 

@rottwag, versucht mal die vier auf ca. 1,55v zu erhöhen, kann sein, dass der imc etwas mehr braucht. auch timings sind on moderne ram nicht immer q:1 umsetzbar, ggf. 2 testen....


----------



## rottwag (16. Februar 2016)

@ Chris-W201-Fan:
ähh... der läuft schon auf 1,6V@1454Mhz (181x22= 4 Ghz RAM) anstatt 1,5V@1600... (


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Februar 2016)

Dann ist es eher der imc, wo liegt qpi/vtt?


----------



## rottwag (16. Februar 2016)

Qpi ist bei 1,33V und NB bei 1,2V


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Februar 2016)

qpi mal auf 1,35-1,37 stellen, das sollte ggf. helfen.
Wie hoch ist der Uncore getaktet?


----------



## Meroveus (16. Februar 2016)

rottwag schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich wollte das Thema nochmal aufnehmen in der Hoffnung, dass es jemand kennt:
> 
> ...



Dein Board ist ab 1333 MHz mit (OC) gekennzeichnet. Takte doch den Ram mal eine Stufe runter (von 1600 auf 1333). Vielleicht ist das schon die Lösung.

MSI Deutschland - X58 Pro-E


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Februar 2016)

Die RAMS laufen nocht mal auf 1500MHz, und mal ehrlich, ich kenne 1366er CFGs die 2000er RAMs schon 2009 im System am laufen hatten, auch wenn das quasi Sinnfrei war 

Aber 1600MHz wäre schon nicht ganz nutzlos. auch wenn der Speicherdurchsatz mit 1400MHz schon so hoch iszt, dass du bei Mainstream-Sockeln mal fix richtung 1866-2000MHz brauchst um da mit zu kommen


----------



## rottwag (16. Februar 2016)

Uncore ist irgendwas mit 3300 Mhz... glaube ich.... habe den Rechner ja gerade nicht im Zugriff und mein Kumpel ist aktuell in Singapur  

Wenn nach 30 Minuten erst n Linx Fehler kommt, dann müssten man ja schon "relativ" Stabil sein...... wir sind halt nicht noch höher mit den Spannungen gegangen, weil MEIN x5670 4,1Ghz auf viel weniger Spannung in allen bereichen fährt.... Mein Speicher ist auch der gleiche..... allerdings habe ich ein Rex II ..... vermutlich liegt es daran 

PS: ich dachte 1,35 Volt pqi ist die Grenze was man gehen sollte.

CPU läuft auf 1,28V, das sollte für 4Ghz eigentlich reichen, oder ??


----------



## Klausn (16. Februar 2016)

also bei mir ist tw. die kiste gar nicht hochgekommen, wenn QPI zu NIEDRIG war. warum auch immer. hab auch das MSI X58 PRO E. 
ist etwas das seltsam das Board tw., hatte auch anfangs das Problem, dass ich settings hatte, wo er 3mal gebooted hat (mit error OC fehlgeschlagen), und dann mit den gleichen settings dann nochmal, und  plötzlich lief alles normal.

QPI ist bei mir 3,6Ghz und NB auf 4GhZ
Multi ist auf 19

Spannungen kann ich morgen mal auslesen. aber ich glaub da musst du rumprobieren.


----------



## rottwag (17. Februar 2016)

@Klausn
Spannungen interessieren mich natürlich trotzdem. Der BCLK ist bei dir ja wesentlich höher. Aktuell habe ich noch keinen Dunst was wirklich der limitierende Faktor ist.

Allerdings muss ich auch dazu sagen, dass beim OC letztes mal (frisch nach zusammenbau) mir nicht klar war, dass man den Multi nur ändern kann, wenn EIST disabled ist. .... das weiß ich heute.

D.h. wenn mein Kumpel zurück ist, dann werden wir die BLCK und RAM Tests mit niedrigem Multi fahren, um Instabilitäten bei der CPU auszuschließen.


----------



## idge (17. Februar 2016)

Bin durch Zufall hier drauf gestoßen, wenn ich da mal reingrätschen darf. Man soll ja nicht verallgemeinern aber ich hatte auch mal so eins, das bockte wie blöde wenn man mal Triple-Channel mit 1600ern machen wollte. Hat wohl schon seinen Grund warum die damals als "Einsteigerboards" gehandelt wurden.  Habe 1.7(!)V geben müssen, bevor der RAM stabil lief. Ist das nen Seriendefekt oder so? Habe es dann durch ein Asus ersetzt, 0 Probleme damit. RAM Spannung wieder auf 1.51 runtergefahren. Die Riegel waren es nicht.

Edit: Kann auch nur davon abraten die Server-CPUs (Westmere) mit deutlich mehr als 1.35 VTT/QPI Spannung zu braten, das machen die nicht lange mit ohne permanenten Schaden zu nehmen. Kollege hatte mal einen auf 1.4 gestellt. Nach einem Dreivierteljahr musste er die Spannung erhöhen, danach ging er gar nicht mehr. Der IMC kann dort wohl weniger ab als ein Nehalem.


----------



## rottwag (17. Februar 2016)

Hm okay... Evtl. Ist die Streuung bei den MSI Board auch einfach höher? 

Wenn es denn an der RAM Spannung liegt, dann kann qpi ja wieder runter evtl. 

Die Frage ist auch wieviel Spannung für die roten g.skill ripjaw okay ist.... Zudem will ich ja gar nicht soo hoch ... Wenn der ram bei 14xx MHz stabil läuft wäre ja fein.

Und qpi Spannung brauche ich doch nur für hohen BCLK. Mir reichen 181 für 4ghz... Aber stabil soll es sein... Hmpf...

Gruß

PS: hat die PPL Spannung noch irgendeinen Einfluss? Oder soll man die auf 1,8 V lassen und fertig??


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2016)

Besser bei 1.80 lassen, da kannst fix was mit grillen.


----------



## Knogle (17. Februar 2016)

Also PLL ist bei mir 2V


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2016)

knogle, wir sind uns Einig, dass deine Werte nicht immer eine allgemeine Empfehlung darstellen


----------



## Klausn (17. Februar 2016)

naja, im gewissen sinne sind sie schon eine empfehlung. "bis dahin höchstens, und nicht 1% mehr,sonnst wird geröstet". 

*ergänzung, ich bin mir auch bei dem 1% nicht sicher ob das nicht schon zuviel ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2016)

Ist halt schwer zu sagen, unser Knogle geht schon sehr an die Grenze.
Andererseits,  warum nicht,  wenns doch geht, und der defekt einen nicht aus den Socken haut


----------



## Klausn (17. Februar 2016)

zumindest gibts seit juni 2014 und über 663 thread-seiten nicht 1 foto von einem verschmorten board.  
(es lohnt sich übrigens die ersten 2 seiten nochmal zu lesen, sehr unterhaltsam... )


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2016)

Dann hast du knogles x58 pro e mit gegrilltem VRM Treiber nicht gesehen.


----------



## Knogle (17. Februar 2016)

Das war mein 775er board


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2016)

Hab das Bild gestern gelöscht, da müsste ich jetzt im Thread suchen,  dachte aber es war n 1366


----------



## rottwag (18. Februar 2016)

Du vergisst, dass die 1366er boards und CPUs unzerstörbar sind  *Scherz*

Naja, jetzt am Wochenende kommt mein Kumpel wieder. Wir werden mal einiges ausprobieren. Aber wenn knogle mit dem Board n BCLK von 260(?) hin bekommt, dann werden wir ja wohl auch 181 stabil kriegen *noob* :-/


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Februar 2016)

Lach, aber da sind dann andere Einstellung wie Clockskew, Amplituden,... nicht ganz unwichtig. 

Wenn du alltagstauglich bleiben willst, geh bitte davon aus, dass du auch schon bei ca. 180-190mhz bclk an Grenzen kommen kannst. Mein Benchtable macht bei etwa 186 MHz mit meinem x5560 auch dicht, wenn ich den Rest einstelle wie es für die Performance am dienlichsten ist.


----------



## Knogle (18. Februar 2016)

Jo
Ab 190MHz QPI runter
Ab 200MHz anpassung der IOH Spannung auf 1.4V
Und QPI runter auf 4.8GT/s
Ab 210MHz Anpassung der CPU Clock Skew auf 600ps, PLL Spannung auf 1.85V

Ab 220MHz QPI Spannung hoch auf 1.35V, CPU Clock Skew auf 700ps, IOH Clock Skew auf 700ps, PCIe Clock Skew auf 800ps, Watchdog aus

Ab 240MHz-260 CPU Differential Amplitude PRO 10 BCLK 100mV Amplitude, ICH Clock Skew auf 1000ps, CPU Clock Skew auf 1ns, Uncore runter auf 3.6GHz max. Wegen Coprocessor timeout
IOH differential amplitude auf 1500mV
PLL Spannung auf 2V, ICH Spannung auf 1.9V, IOH Spannung auf 1.5V, PCIe Takt auf min. 110MHz, QPI auf Slow-Mode ODER L0 und L1 Link deaktivieren

Ab 280MHz Crystal Breach Clock Gain Gating aktivieren, Busprotokoll Anpassung oder Strapping, oder I2C Bus mit externen Taktgeber anbinden oder auf Hi-Z Takt setzen


----------



## Aslinger (18. Februar 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Also PLL ist bei mir 2V



Ich habe sogar undervolted auf 1,600V. 

Wenn ich 1,500V fahre, dann vergisst der Creative Soundtreiber die Soundeinstellungen. Das war schon beim i7 920 so.


----------



## Knogle (18. Februar 2016)

ich sag mal so^^ der Stromverbrauch des PLLs liegt bestimmt unter 1W
Ist ja meist nur ein 1x3cm grosser Chip auf dem Mainboard


----------



## Aslinger (18. Februar 2016)

Auf diversen Foren laß man immer wieder heraus, dass auch weniger PLL Spannung als 1,8V zu höheren oc ergebnissen führen kann.


----------



## Knogle (18. Februar 2016)

Jo weil sich dann die Taktflanken und die Amplituden veraendern, das veraendert sich aber je nach BCLK


----------



## rottwag (18. Februar 2016)

> Jo
> Ab 190MHz QPI runter
> Ab 200MHz anpassung der IOH Spannung auf 1.4V
> Und QPI runter auf 4.8GT/s
> ...



...und ab 290Mhz dann den Feuerlöscher betätigen und alles in der gelben Tonne entsorgen 
Bei dem MSI pro e ist IOH Spannung auf 1,2 V schon echt Grenze. da bekommst dui in LINX nach 10 Minuten schon andie 99 Grad. Wäre nett, wenn man für nen BCLK kleiner als 190 auch mit 1,15 Volt ode so hinkäme (Stock ist 1,10).


----------



## Knogle (18. Februar 2016)

Waere nett, geht aber nicht 
Der IOH wird richtig heiss jo das ist normal, habe ich mir bisher aber keine Sorgen gemacht
Sonst habe ich einfach nen Luefter draufsitzen

Aber das Ding ist robust, haelt sogar 1,8V aus, ist immerhin noch in 130nm gefertigt
Bei Intels Absolute Maximum Ratings wird sogar 2V angegeben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Februar 2016)

das ist dann aber quasi kurz vorm sublimieren,  oder ?


----------



## Aslinger (18. Februar 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Waere nett, geht aber nicht
> Der IOH wird richtig heiss jo das ist normal, habe ich mir bisher aber keine Sorgen gemacht
> Sonst habe ich einfach nen Luefter draufsitzen
> 
> ...



Der X58 ist in 65 nm gefertigt und der ICH10 in 130 nm.


----------



## poiu (18. Februar 2016)

130nm das sieht man doch mit dem bloßen Auge


----------



## rottwag (18. Februar 2016)

...zu den W36XX hat sich jetzt noch keiner geäußert. Laut g**gle gibts keine Zollgebühren bei Kauf ebay Korea. Dort gibts nen W3670 für ca. 100€. Der hat nen Multi von 24! D.h. da würde mein Kumpel auch mit seinem zickigen BCLK easy aufdie 4Ghz+ kommen... Den X5670 kann er hier in D.Land ja easy für 100€+ verkaufen... 

Wie seht ihr das? W36xx ist doch im single-Core Betrieb identsich zum X56xx oder? 

PS: Habe im web gelesen, dass der W3680 wohl nen offenen Multi haben soll? (W3680 unlocked multi).... weiß da jemand was genaueres?

Gruß


----------



## Knogle (18. Februar 2016)

Gibst du so schnell auf?


----------



## rottwag (18. Februar 2016)

nö.... aber mal kann ja mal die Optionen  checken... außerdem: Evtl. ist das Ding auch für mich interessant.... so 4,4 Ghz oder so würden auf meinem Rex II dann evlt. auch flauschig laufen


----------



## Knogle (18. Februar 2016)

Mach mal Bilder von allen deinen BIOS Optionen und hier posten, dann schauen wir mal 
Also nur die Optionen unter Cell Menu


----------



## idge (18. Februar 2016)

Also am Board liegt es wohl nicht, ich habe auch ein Rampage II Extreme mit dem letzten BIOS, das kommt wohl nur auf die CPU an was da geht. Wieviel BCLK schaffst Du denn damit? Bis 220 komme ich hier, dann reicht ein 20er Multi. Allerdings heizen die Teile dann schon ordentlich rum, muss 1.325V geben.
Ein W-Xeon ist in der Tat einfacher zu OCen, allerdings sind die Gebrauchtpreise da nicht sonderlich attraktiv. Ausserdem geht damit kein Dual-CPU Betrieb, wer sowas braucht.


----------



## Knogle (18. Februar 2016)

idge schrieb:


> Also am Board liegt es wohl nicht, ich habe auch ein Rampage II Extreme mit dem letzten BIOS, das kommt wohl nur auf die CPU an was da geht. Wieviel BCLK schaffst Du denn damit? Bis 220 komme ich hier, dann reicht ein 20er Multi. Allerdings heizen die Teile dann schon ordentlich rum, muss 1.325V geben.
> Ein W-Xeon ist in der Tat einfacher zu OCen, allerdings sind die Gebrauchtpreise da nicht sonderlich attraktiv. Ausserdem geht damit kein Dual-CPU Betrieb, wer sowas braucht.



Also ich komme auf jeden Board ohne Anpassung des Clock Skew auch nur auf max. 200 weil dann 1. der QPI zu hoch ist, und du deshalb nen anderen Clock Skew brauchst da die Taktflanken der Northbridge sich sonst mit den darauffolgenden Taktflanken der CPU unterschneiden und es so zu destruktiven Interferenzen kommt


----------



## idge (19. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte zuerst einen i7 920 drauf, mit dem ging es nicht über 205, danach einen X5650, der auch keine 220 gemacht hat, und zuletzt einen E5649 (low tdp version). Mit dem geht seltsamerweise am meisten, obwohl er schon bei 80° zu drosseln anfängt. Der Multi ist bei 6 Kernen auf 20 gelockt, höher geht net. Der macht klaglos 220 bclk, gehe ich nur 1 Mhz drüber, postet er nicht 
4.4Ghz ist deshalb z.Zt. mein oberes Limit, mit allen Kernen.
Das mit dem Clock Skew klingt interessant, kannte ich noch nicht. Wenn es hilft die Stabilität bei hohen Bustakt-Frequenzen zu verbessern, werd ich damit mal rumspielen. Vielleicht geht ja noch was.


----------



## rottwag (19. Februar 2016)

soooo... habe mir jetzt einfach mal den Spaß erlaubt und einen W3670 aus Korea für umgerechnet 100€ gekauft. Bin mal gespannt, wie das Ding läuft...... wenn ich es denn überhaupt irgendwann mal  bekomme.... hoffe, es kommen keine ungeplanten Zoll-Überraschungen hinzu. Aber ich warte jetzt erstmal ab.  
Bezahlt habe ich über Paypal... 

BIOS Einstellungen habe ich noch nicht in Gänze... werde ich nachreichen, sobald möglich:


----------



## simons700 (20. Februar 2016)

musst normal noch 19% eust zahlen


----------



## rottwag (20. Februar 2016)

Echt? Hmmm.. Naja 120€ sind auch noch gut.
Wo ziehen die mit das dann ab? Oder landet das beim Zoll und ich muss es abholen und blechen?? 

Mit meinem Rex ii bin ich ja sehr zufrieden - das MSI von meinem Kumpel ist etwas zickig.

Gruß


----------



## Knogle (20. Februar 2016)

Allein die Spannungen sind schon sehr ausbaufaehig
Also ich habe bei mir alles soweit hochgedreht bis es Gelb ist


----------



## Knogle (20. Februar 2016)

Allein die Spannungen sind schon sehr ausbaufaehig
Also ich habe bei mir alles soweit hochgedreht bis es Gelb ist

Kein Wunder dass du keine 220MHz BCLK schaffst


----------



## JanJake (20. Februar 2016)

Mein X58A-UD3R erreicht auch nur einen BCLK von 222MHz stabil. Manchmal muss man einfach nur die Spannungen etwas hoch drehen. Problem bei den alten Boards ist leider oft, dass die Lebensdauert schon bald erreicht ist. Man brauch schon Glück und am Besten ein Board was nicht über Jahre gequält wurde. 

Trotzdem bin ich jetzt bei 2011 und damit doch glücklicher, weil die Plattform noch mehr hergibt und das OC noch etwas anspruchsvoller ist. 

3820 @ 4,75GHz bei 1,352Vc ist schon eine Hausnummer! 

Irgendwann noch einen 6 Kerner her und gut ist.


----------



## Knogle (20. Februar 2016)

Bei mir gehen jetzt 4,6 GHz mit nem E5620 stabil  Bei 1,104V

Ist der Xeond er jetzt an Chris gegangen ist :p


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Februar 2016)

Wenn das meiner ist, wird der wohl sehr gutvin meinen Hauptrechner passen.


----------



## Knogle (20. Februar 2016)

Jo ist deiner, aber ich vermute den Sweetspot eher bei 1,65V weil da macht er ohne probleme 5,2GHz bei 260MHz BCLK


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Februar 2016)

Lach, 4,2-4,5 reichen vollkommen aus, damit bin ich dann auch noch einige Zeit gut unterwegs,  mehr ala 1,36v mach ich nur ungern.

Mir ist schon mit 1,375vbqpi beim Benchtable und 4,2Ghz nicht ganz wohl.


----------



## Knogle (21. Februar 2016)

Oh okay 
Bald wird mein 1150er Xeon E3 1231v3 wieder nem X5650 weichen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Februar 2016)

Oh, why? Mein Office-Alltags-PC wird auch ne stufe neuer, 1366 ist langsam einfach aus dem "Alltagssystem"-Alter raus.


----------



## rottwag (21. Februar 2016)

Hi Knogle,

so - die screens sind da, schau mal rein und guck. Ich hoffe ich habe keine relevante Einstellung vergessen. 

Wie gesagt: Sobald ich mal vor Ort bin, fangen wir noch mal bei 0 an mit niedrigem Multi.... das war damals mangels Wissen (kein Multi einstellbar ohne EIST disabled) bedingt.

Gruß + Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Knogle (21. Februar 2016)

Da muss einiges angepasst werden


----------



## rottwag (22. Februar 2016)

prima.... Und was?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Februar 2016)

interessant sind eigentlich nur die letzten Bilder,  aber da St noch einiges nicht ganz optimal.

uncore ratio niemals auf automatisch,  das wird sicher nix, manuell einstellen, bei Westmere muß es min 1,5 x RAM-TAKT sein, ich setze es gern 1:1 zum core, da damit der L3 Cache syncronisiert läuft,  da merkt man z.b. in CB gut wenn man von 2,8 oder 3 ghz auf 3,8-4ghz umstellt.

dann stell den pcie auf 101, das soll laut Gerüchten für tendenziell mehr Stabilität bei oc sorgen, pci würde ich auch manuell festlegen.

dann kannst du den qpi ohne Bedenken ruhig auf 1,36 stellen, das ist ein durchaus üblicher wert für ganz normalen Betrieb mit oc, hoher geht auch noch, vor allem wenn der ram schon mehr hat.
dem kann man übrigens durchaus 1,55v zumuten, das verträgt eigentlich jeder ram, ich hab das sogar mal auf low voltage ram so gemacht, brachte nur nix  da waren aber die register Chips schuld.


----------



## Knogle (22. Februar 2016)

Mach mal IOH/NB Spannung auf 1,4V, QPI auf 1,4V, DRAM auf 1,65V VCore auf +0.250V PLL auf 1,87V CPU Clock Skew auf 700ps IOH oder PCIe Clock Skew auf 700ps, den PCIe Takt auf 115MHz


----------



## Klausn (22. Februar 2016)

ich glaub die uncore-ratio ist, wie bei mir, nicht änderbar. (ist ausgegraut). hab noch nix gefunden, wie mann das ändern könnte.


----------



## Knogle (22. Februar 2016)

Hier mal meine Settings


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Februar 2016)

Das ist sehr seltsam, bei mir auf dem x58 platinum geht des, ich hab aber keinen Westmere drauf.


----------



## Klausn (22. Februar 2016)

hmm, ist ja bei knoggle dasselbe, oder?!? siehe 2tes bild.


----------



## Klausn (22. Februar 2016)

also jetzt mal kurz eine erfreuliche Nachricht. zu diesem Thema 
The Division Open Beta: Erhellende Grafikkarten- und CPU-Benchmarks

also selbst die 5820er schaffen anscheinend nicht meine Werte!
Hatte immer 60FPS bei Ultra auf 2k. Ich glaub wenn die nächsten Games dass ebenso machen, hat sich die Lebenszeit des 1366er mit mehr Kernen soeben deutlich verlängert......


----------



## simons700 (22. Februar 2016)

Das Game sollte mal wer mit E5 2670 testen.
Skalliert ja vll. sogar noch weiter als bis 6 Kerne


----------



## Klausn (22. Februar 2016)

ist schon beim Zoll, 2 Stück für mein ASROCK  EP2C6002-4L/D16 mit 128GB RAM als Server.
Werde dass board mal misshandeln für die tests.

auch mein SR-2 list schon am Weg, da bin ich auch gespannt. 
find es lustig, dass in dem Beitrag  zu "the division" kein Mensch mir die Werte glaubt...... Die sind alle der Meinung dass der 4790er besser sein soll.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Februar 2016)

Wenn the dewision mehr als 4 Kerne nutzen kann, wird kein mainstream i7 Licht gegen nen 6kerner sehen. 

Nebenbei, mein ga ex58 ud4p mag den e5620 wohl nicht. Kein Boot bei occ


----------



## rottwag (22. Februar 2016)

Hi,



> ...dem kann man übrigens durchaus 1,55v zumuten, das verträgt eigentlich jeder ram...


Ja, bin aber schon bei 1,6 V.... bisschen wasa würde aber bestimmt noch gehen.




> Mach mal IOH/NB Spannung auf 1,4V, QPI auf 1,4V, DRAM auf 1,65V VCore auf +0.250V PLL auf 1,87V CPU Clock Skew auf 700ps IOH oder PCIe Clock Skew auf 700ps, den PCIe Takt auf 115MHz


Äh - ich strebe nicht 5 sondern 4 Ghz an  ... Kommt mir alles sehr hoch vor. Wenn die 4 Ghz nicht mit humanen Settings gehen - dann werden es eben keine 4 Ghz... aber QPI von 1,4 und NB auf 1,4 (die doch eh bei dem MSI so heiss wird)..... ist eigentlich keine Option  


Warum PPl auf 1,87? Ist doch nur der Taktgeben, dachte ich? Clock Skew ist tatsächlich schon auf 700.... den screenshot hatte ich irgendwie vergessen anzuhängen - wird nachgereicht. 

Zudem: Du hast "Spread Spectrum " auf enabled - disabled macht def. stabileres OC.... das braucht man nur enablen, wenn man direkt neben ner Bahnline oder Umspannwerk wohnt oder so. (oder wohnst du evt. so?  )


----------



## simons700 (22. Februar 2016)

Klausn schrieb:


> ist schon beim Zoll, 2 Stück für mein ASROCK  EP2C6002-4L/D16 mit 128GB RAM als Server.
> Werde dass board mal misshandeln für die tests.
> 
> auch mein SR-2 list schon am Weg, da bin ich auch gespannt.
> find es lustig, dass in dem Beitrag  zu "the division" kein Mensch mir die Werte glaubt...... Die sind alle der Meinung dass der 4790er besser sein soll.



musst wsl noch eust zahlen...
Hast du welche mit diesem komischen "ebay übernimmt Importkosten" beitrag gekauft?


----------



## Klausn (22. Februar 2016)

Ne, Zoll alles bereits bezahlt. Sind in Summe eh fast 200Euro für das ganze Zeugs. -.-


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Februar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nebenbei, mein ga ex58 ud4p mag den e5620 wohl nicht. Kein Boot bei occ



So noch mal Google geprüft und es gibt mehrere die mit dem UD4P und nem E5620 Probleme haben, der Bootet nämlich beim Reset nicht mal 

Also anderes Bord zum tetsen nehmen, Klasse, auf dem Benchtable kann er also schon mal nicht laufen.

Edit:
Hm,  teste ich jetzt erst das ud3r oder das msi platinum?
beim ud3r muss ich nur den nexxxos XP runter nehmen, beim msi muss ich alles auseinander pflücken,  grübel.


----------



## Aslinger (22. Februar 2016)

Warum wurde Knogle gesperrt?


----------



## rottwag (22. Februar 2016)

Och nee.... Gerade jetzt.... Wie schafft der das bloß immer wieder?! ...


----------



## Klausn (22. Februar 2016)

oh mann, das gibts doch nicht........


----------



## Klausn (22. Februar 2016)

@Aslinger,
konnst moi 3dmark mit Firestrike lafn lossn? (speziell in der der kärntner-edition) ?
würd mich interessieren was da rauskommt. im thread zu "the divison" sind 18k mit dem neuem 6700er.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Februar 2016)

rottwag, notfalls musst du ihm auf CB schreiben.


----------



## Malc0m (23. Februar 2016)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Warum wurde Knogle gesperrt?


Wird er das nicht irgendwie gefühlt jeden Monat einmal? Kein Plan wie man sowas zustande bekommt ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Februar 2016)

ich hab diesmal n Grund genannt bekommen, wenn dass stimmt, wäre es in meinen Augen n Tick überzogen,  aber, wenn man Stammkunde beim sperren ist,  gehen die Mods da natürlich etwas strenger zu Werke. 

Mein einer Fail vor Ewigkeiten war nun echt im Tran, und da hab ich damals nur ne Verwarnung kassiert, obwohl dafür glaub normal gern mal 1-3 Tage Forenurlaub fällig werden.

Mods haben halt einen gewissen Spielraum, und den nutzen Sie auch. (zu recht!)

Knogle kommt schon wieder, aber er hat halt gern mal Probleme mit den Mods 

Gewöhnt man sich dran.

Achja rottwag, notfalls geh doch erst mal schrittweise in die Richtung von Knogles werten, wirst ja sehen wo du hin kommst.


----------



## Klausn (24. Februar 2016)

es ist da!!! 
jetzt brauch ich noch CPU's verdammt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simons700 (24. Februar 2016)

geil,
sind die E5-2670´s auch gekommen?


----------



## Klausn (24. Februar 2016)

ne, ist ein anderer anbieter, aber sollte morgen oder übermorgen kommen. 
jetzt hab ich von überall ein teil bekommen und kann nix machen. *hrrmpf*


----------



## simons700 (24. Februar 2016)

Hast schon n 2011er Board bestellt?


----------



## Klausn (24. Februar 2016)

jup. so weit bis jetzt:
Server:
Motherboard
ASRock Rack > EP2C6 2-4L/D16  bereits da  320€
Speicher
64GB (8 x 8GB) PC3L-1 R DDR3 1333 ECC Reg - Dell PowerEdge R41  Memory RAM | eBay  130€ am weg
CPU:
2 * Xeon 2670  a 80€, unterwegs
CPU-Kühler 2*
Noctua NH-D14 SE2 11 Prozessorkuhler: Amazon.de: Amazon Instant Video
Netzteil
Enermax EPM15  EGT PC-Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
(bei alternate um 180€ aufgrund beschädigter verpackung. lol)

SR-2
board bereits da
PSU ? werd vorübergehend das Platimax hernehmen
Speicher -> werd meine 24GB Corsair Vengeance nehmen vom derzeitigen Rechner
CPU -> 2* x5650 ist genau eine stunde nach erhalt des SR-2 zufällig auf ebay ein matching-pair, dass ich seit 2 wochen beobachte auf 160€ runter für beide. auch schon am weg. 

jetzt stellt sich noch die frage welches gehäuse. für server brauch ich SSI-EEB und für SR-2 HPTX. hrrrmpf. 

...hab gerade gesehen, dass beim SR-2 ein stümper am werk war. ein bischen Wärmeleitpaste ist auf den sockel-pins. wie soll ich dass blos runterkriegen. UAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Februar 2016)

Skalpell vorsichtig und mit viel Ruhe abfriemeln,  am besten mit nem Föhn vorher langsam trocknen, dass es bröselt,  dann kann mans nach den kratzen wegpusten.


----------



## Aslinger (24. Februar 2016)

Klausn schrieb:


> @Aslinger,
> konnst moi 3dmark mit Firestrike lafn lossn? (speziell in der der kärntner-edition) ?
> würd mich interessieren was da rauskommt. im thread zu "the divison" sind 18k mit dem neuem 6700er.



15247 Punkte. Man bedenke aber: Mein Sys wird heuer 7 Jahre alt und ist da kaum langsamer! Mit dem i7 920@3,6Ghz und der Titan Black hatte ich da um die 9200 Punkte.


----------



## Klausn (24. Februar 2016)

ah interessant. 
12 000 mit gtx 980 (ich)
15 247 mit Titan
jetzt wär noch ne 980ti interessant. 

andere Frage oder versteh ich was nicht. 
hab grad im HWInfo meinen rechner durchleuchtet. 
PCIEX16 1 mit 16lanes -> GTX980  
PCIEX16 2 mit 16lanes -> usb3.0 controller
PCIEX16 3 mit 8lanes -> Startech Hyperduo SATA 6GB/s Raid (Marvel)

HWINFO schreibt mir jetzt bei slot 1 2,5GB/s und bei den anderen 5GB/s hin.
warum weiß ich nicht
sollten doch bei der GraKa auch 5GB/s sein?
oder versteh ich dass nicht?

(ich weiß der RAID-Controller sollte im slot 2 stecken, aber da streift er am lüfter der 980 -.-)


----------



## simons700 (25. Februar 2016)

hab mir auch gerade ein asrock fatal1ty x79 Professional und einen E5-2670 bestellt.
Gute Kombi für 170€^^


----------



## Klausn (25. Februar 2016)

wieviel für die CPU?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Februar 2016)

Ui, dann müsst Ihr zwei ja demnächst den "Geheimtipp x79-Plattform"-Thread üffnen, wa


----------



## simons700 (25. Februar 2016)

72€ incl. Import wenn mein Preisvorschlag durch geht^^
Wenn nicht dann sinds eben so c.a. 78€

Ja ich weiß nicht mal schaun. 

 Die CPU boostet eben bis 3Ghz auf allen Kernen und bis zu 3,3 auf einem.
Vll kann man ja noch 5% über bclk raus holen oder so.
Und die Leistung/Kern sollte sich in Verbindung mit der besseren IPC Leistung auf Nniveau eines X56X0 mit 3,8-4Ghz befinden.
Hat aber eben noch 2 Kerne mehr, weniger Stromverbrauch, USB 3.0 und Sata 3, quad Channel RAM...
Alles zusammen für mehr oder weniger den gleichen Kurs.
Zimmlich geiler Deal, vor allem weil die Meisten Spiele, die mit 6 Kernen Skallieren, das auch mit 8 tun...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Februar 2016)

Gut, dafür kann der x56*0 bei spielen mit weniger threads dank höherer Singlecore-Leistung punkten.

Es gibt vor und Nachteile.

Usb3 ist aber afair nixht nativ, und daher nicht anders zu bewerten als bei 1366, zumal ne usb3 Karte den Job schon gut macht 

Sata3 ist n anderes Thema, da gibts tatsächlich n signifikanten Sprung,  der aber real wenig Auswirkung auf dwn normalen Alltagsnutzen hat, so lang man nicht mehrere SSDs nutzt.


----------



## simons700 (25. Februar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Gut, dafür kann der x56*0 bei spielen mit weniger threads dank höherer Singlecore-Leistung punkten.
> 
> Es gibt vor und Nachteile.
> 
> ...



Ja ich glaub dass der Unterschied in der Singele Core Performance garnicht so krass ist.
Wenn du bei PassMark mal einen X990 (3,7Ghz) mit dem E5-2670 vergleichst bekommt der X990 1508 single Core Punkte und der E5-2670 1621 single Core Punkte.
Wenn der X990 dann mit 4 Ghz läuft sollten beide eigentlich genau gleichauf liegen...
Können wir alles mal testen wenn jemand den E5-2670 in Betrieb nimmt
Was die USB 3.0 Karte an geht, man muss die halt auch erst mal kaufen, man braucht nen Slot und so weiter.  Mir persönlich brennt einfach das Herz wenn ich eine SSD auf Sata 2 anstecken muss auch wenn (wie du schon sagtest) kaum ein Unterschied zu spüren ist.


----------



## Klausn (25. Februar 2016)

naja zuSATA2 und 3
ich versteh nicht (wobei eigentlich schon weil die industrie da sicher "eingreift") warum diese Startech Karte mit hyperduo so unbekannt ist. man findet auch NICHTS darüber im internet. 
hab sie mir eigentlich als SATA3 über PCIE-Adapter gekauft. 
mir kommt auch vor wenn die benchmarks damit nicht umgehen können (gewollt oder auch nicht)
Ich habe diese karte seit 2 jahren um 80€ gekauft. 2*256SSD mit 2TB platte. meine geschwindigkeiten liegen zw. SSD und RAID 0 SSD. mit 2TB!! (in summe um 280€, vor 2 Jahren!)
funktioniert nach hot-use prinzip. d.h. alles was oft gebraucht wird ist auf den SSDs. Ist für meine ganzen Games, die mittlerweile 1,2TB brauchen. und funktioiniert total zuverlässig.


----------



## simons700 (25. Februar 2016)

Hier n Screen von einem aus dem OC Forum:
http://cdn.overclock.net/5/5b/5bc71e13_system.jpeg

BCLK 107 stable 3,53Ghz Boost! Fette Sache!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Februar 2016)

Ok, damit bist zwar schon nahe dran, n 4-4,2ghz allcore x5650 kommt noch a weng drüber 

Mit den Turbos wäre der ja noch a bisserl fixer auf einem Kern.

Der unterschied dürfte aber zugegeben,  nicht der großen Rede wert sein.


----------



## simons700 (25. Februar 2016)

Ja wsl. kommt man schon noch bisl drüber jeh nach OC eben aber mit den ganzen Anderen Vorteilen und den 2 Extra Kernen is das fast der bessere Deal finde ich.
Vor allem für den gleichen Preis...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Februar 2016)

Wie gesagt, kommt ja auf die Zielstellung an, wenn mehe als 4 Kerne nichts bringen,  ist 1366 deutlich billiger, da 4-Kerner spottbillig sind.


----------



## rottwag (26. Februar 2016)

...ist euch eigentlich bekannt, dass die e5-16xx CPUs in 6 und 8 Kernausführung unlocked sind?

Da gibts threats mit Leuten die die Dinger auf 8x4,5ghz @ 1,3v laufen lassen ...

Leider alles noch recht teuer, aber evtl. Mal später eine adäquate Nachfolge vom 1366er Sockel 
....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Februar 2016)

Ja ist bekannt.


----------



## simons700 (26. Februar 2016)

rottwag schrieb:


> ...ist euch eigentlich bekannt, dass die e5-16xx CPUs in 6 und 8 Kernausführung unlocked sind?
> 
> Da gibts threats mit Leuten die die Dinger auf 8x4,5ghz @ 1,3v laufen lassen ...
> 
> ...



Da gibts 8 kerner?
Denke der größte is der e5-1660 mit 6 Kernen...

Du meinst wohl die V3


----------



## rottwag (26. Februar 2016)

Gugst du :

http://ark.intel.com/m/products/77912/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-1680-v2-25M-Cache-3_00-GHz

 pornös, oder?


----------



## Captn (26. Februar 2016)

Ich hab mir jetzt auch einen E5-2670 bestellt. Habt ihr da etwaige Empfehlungen bzgl. des Boards oder kann man da getrost irgendein X79er nehmen?


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2016)

Ivy-Ex hat aber eine eigene LGA2011 Variante:
Intel’s Three Versions of Socket 2 11, Not Compatible


----------



## Captn (26. Februar 2016)

Alles klar, danke 

Edit: So hab nochmal schnell nachgeschaut, bevor ich mich hier noch dumm und dämlich kaufe und hab diese Liste hier gefunden:

CPU-Upgrade: Intel Xeon E5-2670 motherboards

Das sollte so ziemlich jedes Board einschließen, das ich auf dem Schirm hatte .


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2016)

Ok, der ist doch noch ein EP. Dann sollten 95% der x79 Boards gehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Februar 2016)

Können wir bitte hier im Thread bei 1366 bleiben,  wenn ihr 2011 diskutieren möchtet, wäre ein eigener Thread besser.


----------



## Captn (26. Februar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Können wir bitte hier im Thread bei 1366 bleiben,  wenn ihr 2011 diskutieren möchtet, wäre ein einer Thread besser.


Entschuldige, das war nicht meine Absicht .
Ich hatte erst vor, mir ein Sockel 1366 System zu basteln, da ich das Review von Knogle recht interessant fand, bis ich dann auf den letzten Seiten die Beiträge zu dem E5 sah.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Februar 2016)

Versteht mich nicht falsch, dass war nicht an einen gerichtet, sondetn an alle.

Ich findedas Thema auch intrressant, aber gesondert ist praktischer


----------



## morphius (26. Februar 2016)

Sooo. melde mich jetzt auch mal wieder. Habe mich jetzt doch durchgerungen und mir ein neues Mainboard besorgt. Ich stell mal kurz vor:
Xeon 5650 -> war ja klar 
GA-X58a-UD3R
24GB Corsair XMS3
Be Quiet E10 800W
Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro
2x R9 290X Tri X OC 8G

Hab eben mal ein wenig gebencht und wollte die Ergebnisse mal unter die Leute bringen XD:
Fire Strike 17520 AMD Radeon R9 29 X video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X565  @ 2.67GHz,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X58A-UD3R
Fire Strike Extreme 9920 AMD Radeon R9 29 X video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X565  @ 2.67GHz,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X58A-UD3R
Cinebench 852
Passmark Complete 3636,7
	CPU 9952
	Single Thread 1658.

Vielleicht mag ja jmd. vergleichen. Leider wird der neue Crimson Beta Treiber nicht Akzeptiert aber ich bin zufrieden 
Freu mich auf noch viele Seiten hier. Finde das Thema sehr interessant vor allem weil der 1366er so kultig langsam ist.

Gruß Morphius


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Februar 2016)

Boah, erst auf meinem zuletzt getesteten ud3r läuft der e5620,  Wat n scheiß. 

Dafür gleich mal 4,171ghz und knapp 4ghz uncore.

Jetzt muss nur noch 1600MHz Speicher her, und der macht die 700cb voll


----------



## Klausn (27. Februar 2016)

also ich hab im cinebench 925@4,2Ghz

Hier jetzt, um da Thema 2011 und e5-2670 etc abzuschließen:
ALLES hier rein, da werde auch ich jetzt meine updates einfließen lassen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...2xxx-v1-v2-nicht-v3.html?posted=1#post8063412


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Februar 2016)

Klausn, deine cpu hat auch 6 Kerne,  der e5620 hat nur 4.


----------



## Klausn (27. Februar 2016)

hab morphius gemeint. sollte eigentlich fast die selben Werte erreichen. 
Firestrike hängt er mich ordentlich ab mit der AMD


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Februar 2016)

kommt auf ramtakt und uncore an, ich kann nen 4ghz 5650 auch von der leistung unter 800 Punkte drücken 

der uncore und der ram haben bei cinebench enorme Einflüsse.


----------



## Malc0m (27. Februar 2016)

Könnte bei mir vll mal jemand über meine Einstellungen gucken, was ich da noch optimieren kann?

Teste grad noch mit einer Stufe höhren Uncore (3450 oder so) und qip von 1,34...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Februar 2016)

Sehe auf die schnelle nur qpi/vtt, die darf ruhig 1,37-1,4 haben und uncore Richtung 3,8-4ghz.
Das bringt noch was.


----------



## Malc0m (27. Februar 2016)

ist auch das wo ich noch spielen muss, das der uncore hoch geht. qip bin ich bisher immer vorsichtig gewesen ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Februar 2016)

Bin ich auch,  aber wenn ich sehe, was bei Knogle läuft,  bin ich ja noch sehr konservativ


----------



## Klausn (28. Februar 2016)

darf ich sowas reinstellen? Mods?
wenn jemand ein 1366er system braucht, da geht grad eines günstig her, ist nicht meines!
Gaming PC, Sockel 1366,ASROCK X58 EXTREME6,i7-95,12 GB RAM,Corsair H7 Hydro, | eBay
(wenn der preis so bleibt)

denn 950 kann man fast 1:1 verkaufen/tauschen gegen den x5650


----------



## Malc0m (28. Februar 2016)

Denke das ding wird aber noch gut was hochgehen. Für unter 300euro wäre es echt ein schnäppchen find ich


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Februar 2016)

Daa bord ist halt nur entry class, da geht nicht viel.


----------



## Klausn (28. Februar 2016)

sodala, hier mal meine settings (für rottwag) und bin für inputs dankbar.
(MSI-X58Pro-E und X5650)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Februar 2016)

Abend,

aso ich finde die QPI/VTT Spannung schon recht hoch, iszt die nötig für die settings?
Ich würde die versuchen unter 1,45v zu lassen, und dabei sollten dann trotzdem 4GHZ CPU-Core udn Uncore laufen.
Mein E5620 benötigt für 220MHz BCLK nur 1,44v QPI/VTT, und da läuft mein QPI dann schon bei fast 4GHz, also fast 8000GT/s.
Dazu hab ich zwar etwas mehr IOH Core/NB Voltage, aber das ist wohl sehr individuell.

In meinen Augen ist also der Uncoretakt optimierbar und die Taktung in sich 
Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso der Uncore bei euch nicht verstellbar ist. Evtl. mal Memory Profile disable machen udn schaun obs manuell geht.
Der Uncor ebeeinflusst die Realleistung halt beachtlich.


----------



## Klausn (29. Februar 2016)

nabend. 
qpi brauch ich so hoch, hab sonnst bei stark beanspruchenden games immer wieder probleme. 
dass mit dem uncore is so eine sache. ich habe ja dip-switches wo ich bclk auf 133,166 oder 200 stellen kann. ich glaub der ist bei mir jetzt auf 166. bei 200 kommt er nicht hoch.
und prinzipiell hat man ihn dann nicht verstellen können. irgendwie hab ichs dann hingekriegt, aber keine ahnung mehr wie.


----------



## rottwag (29. Februar 2016)

Hi und vielen Dank! 

Also Qpi Spannung finde ich krass hoch. So hoch möchte ich in jedem Fall nicht gehen. 

Dann ist die NB Spannung also auf 1,25V was OK ist, aber auf dem MSI pro e vermutlich dazu führt, dass du unter Last die 100 Grad knacken wirst, oder??

Bzgl. 133/166/200er strap: Ich habe hier die dips auf Standard gelassen oder und Regel den BLCk über das BIOS in 1 MHz Schrittweise. Geht das bei dir nicht??? Fährt du aus diesem Grund 19x200Mhz, obwohl du nen 20er Multi hast? 


Wie hast du den Rechner auf Stabilität getestet? So 3 Stunden Linx sollten schon drin sein 

Gruß


----------



## rottwag (29. Februar 2016)

Doppelpost dank Zellen Wechsel im Zug ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Februar 2016)

den e5620 hab ich bisher nur etwa 10 Prime getestet, aber das müsste passen, der reagiert eher bessr als der 5560, und der lief 12h Prime. 

Generell solltest du statt mit den dipps nur das bios nutzen, ich hatte mit den Dingern auch Probleme. 

mit welchen games hst du Probleme gehabt? vielleicht lohnt es, die zu testen bei mir, wegen qpi Spannung


----------



## Knogle (29. Februar 2016)

Wieder an bord


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Februar 2016)

Welcome back


----------



## simons700 (29. Februar 2016)

FC Priaml Benches sind drausen.
Scheint zwar ein Problem mit HT zu geben aber davon abgesehen sind 6Kerne c.a. 6% schneller als 4Kerne mit HT.
Hört sich jez nicht viel an aber ist bei Intel eine ganze Generation


----------



## Fawkes (29. Februar 2016)

simons700 schrieb:


> Hört sich jez nicht viel an aber ist bei Intel eine ganze Generation


----------



## LordEliteX (29. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute 

Dank Knogle  hab ich mir auch einen X5650 gegönnt 
Nach einen Start schwierigkeiten hab ich ihn endlich zum laufen gebracht ^^ (nach windows neu instalation xD)
hab den BLCK auf 200, nen Multi von 15  mit nem QPI Wert von 1.3 Volt (lief 1 Stunde stabil bei Prime95)

Jetzt hab ich den Multi auf 20 erhöht und die Vcore Spannung auf 1.25 Volt (Prime läuft gerade)
Wie sieht es mit den anderen Werten aus (QPI Link UCLK) usw.. Also ULCK ist doch das doppelte aber ich lese hier das auch der Wert höher eingestellt werden kann bei diesem Prozessor.
Gibt es sonst noch was, was ich einstellen kann um noch was raus zu kitzeln? ^^


----------



## Klausn (29. Februar 2016)

na toll, ich hab es ja eigentlich geahnt. das SR-2 scheint kein so guter deal gewesen zu sein. obwohl als "unused" verkauft, war ja wärmeleitpaste drauf.
jetzt hab ich den sockel 1 mal genauer inspiziert. da sind leider 2-3pins verbogen. HRRRMPF. hab meinen w3520 mal draufgelegt, der liegt auch nicht flach drauf. spanner natürlich nicht heruntergeklappt (die X5650 waren mir zuschade)

hat jemand ne ahnung ob das zu richten ist? oder macht es überhaupt was aus?!?!
hier ein paar fotos:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



werde da jetzt dann mal den händler kontaktieren. -.-

(3tes-4tes foto, links mitte die äußeren, oberhalb derer ,die mit WP beschmiert sind)


----------



## LordEliteX (29. Februar 2016)

Das sieht definitiv nicht aus wie "unused" 
Zurücknehmen muss er es dann aufjedenfall wenn du es nicht mehr haben willst.


----------



## Klausn (29. Februar 2016)

hab von der ebay-auktion jetzt mal screenshot gemacht. man sieht auch 2-3 WP-flecken auf seinen bildern. hat aber komischerweise über jahre hinweg sehr viel positive bewertungen, ist auch ein händler..... naja
ich frage mich halt ,ob ich mit meinen zittrigen händen und lupe da herumfriemeln soll oder nicht.

ist glaub ich schlimmer als gedacht, betrifft fast die ganze reihe. -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Februar 2016)

Richten lässt sich alles, gerade beim sr2.

Die Frage wird sein, obs nicht billiger ist, den kompletten Sockel zu tauschen.

EDIT:
Bevor man des mit dem Schaden am Sockel genau sagen kann, müsste der erst mal gereinigt werden.


----------



## Klausn (29. Februar 2016)

sockel tauschen? hab ich ja noch nie gehört. wie was wo?
könnte man ja selber friemeln, wenns nicht funzt, 100€ vom ebay-händler holen und tauschen.

okay, der händler hat bereits 2mins nach reklamation zurückgeschrieben ich soll dass gleich mal mit deren help-desk klären. hmmm.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Februar 2016)

Nene, des schon a weng mehr, dass muss man machen lassen. Aber im Ernstfall geht des.

Würde erst mal aber sauber machen,  dann kann man gucken was wirklich kaputt und was nur leicht verbogen ist.

Wenn der Händler bockt und du dir das nicht zu traust, ich würde das versuchen. Musst es mir denn halt schicken und die vsk tragen 

So als Notnagel


----------



## Klausn (29. Februar 2016)

bin gerade fasziniert von unserer technologischen wunderwelt. 
gleich die antwort erhalten, mit ner helpdesknummer, mit google kostenlos mal mit USA telefoniert.

Option 1
-> zurück und full refund!
Option 2
-> er kuckt ob er noch eines hat und ersetzt es mir (HAHA!) hab jetzt 7 monate gewartet auf eines 
Option 3
-> ich probier die zurückzubiegen ,und hau die cpu rein. er hat mir sogar ersatz für die hälfte der cpu-kosten angeboten, wenn die auch flöten geht.  
wenns nicht funktioniert, zurück und full refund. 
er meinte er schreibt mir das auch schriftlich über ebay als bestätigung. 
[edit] was mich stutzig macht, er wusste sofort dass ich auch Ö/D bin. i think my english is not the yellow from the egg, but it goes. hahaha

also ich schätz mal, ich versuch die selber mit ruhiger hand mal zu biegen. im notfall hab ich ja dann noch chris.


----------



## simons700 (29. Februar 2016)

Klausn schrieb:


> bin gerade fasziniert von unserer technologischen wunderwelt.
> gleich die antwort erhalten, mit ner helpdesknummer, mit google kostenlos mal mit USA telefoniert.
> 
> Option 1
> ...



Man kann die schon wieder zurück biegen hab ich auch schon mal gemacht...

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...IIGzAA&usg=AFQjCNG464wgnpTUDkGwzxUrIa5lBrnSHQ


----------



## Klausn (29. Februar 2016)

WTF!!!
I have sent a full refund and you do NOT have to mail this back to us. Good luck if you can get up and running. Sorry for the bad board.

und ich habs auch schon bekommen über paypal!!!

also, ich hab noch nie im lotto gespielt, ich sollte vielleicht doch mal spielen.........

habs jetzt mal gereinigt. sieht nicht so schlecht aus.
hab auch testweise den w3520 draufgedrückt, weil die pins gegen die richtung gebogen waren.
sieht jetzt noch besser aus. 

ich mach jetzt morgen weiter und mir jetzt erstmal ein bier auf.


----------



## LordEliteX (29. Februar 2016)

Das Bier hast du dir ja auch reichlich verdient  Prost


----------



## Knogle (29. Februar 2016)

Welcher haendler war das? Haste nen link via pn?


----------



## Klausn (29. Februar 2016)

schick ich dir gleich. 
willst mal mein MSI-X58proE SLI zum basteln? hab da den x5650 nicht zum laufen gebracht. dürfte das "SLI" sein. 
pn mir mal. sonnst schmeiss ichs aufn marktplatz (darf ich ja jetzt  )


----------



## Fawkes (1. März 2016)

Nichts da mit Marktplatz, zu mir! 
Ich bin doch so schreibfaul dass ich es seit Jahren nicht schaffe die 100 Beiträge zusammen zu bekommen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. März 2016)

Ist das wirklich n pro e Klausn, oder n platinum sli, letztere Zicken tatsächlich mit 32nm cpus


----------



## LordEliteX (1. März 2016)

Kann es sein das der Xeon X5650 keinen 21we Multi hat? 
Sobald ich den auf 21 stelle geht der hoch auf 22


----------



## PiEpS (1. März 2016)

Hmm, jetzt bin ich auch am Überlegen mal etwas mit dem E5-2670 zu spielen. Gibt es denn Benchies zwischen Sandy EP und Westmere EP?    SInd die IPC Unterschiede wirklich nur so gering((10%), in Spielen müsste  doch die Unterstützung von PCI-E 3.0 sich auch noch zusätzlich bemerkbar machen oder?     

Grundsätzlich bin ich mit meinem 4GHZ 5650 zufrieden, allerdings habe ich ab und an immer noch die Probleme beim Kaltstart, trotz langen Bootvorganges.  Hier und da steigt auch manchmal das WLAN aus und ich muss den Stick in einen anderen USB Slot setzen, ist jetzt nichts weltbewegendes, aber wenn ich günstig an einen 8Core rankomme, der die gleiche Leistung mit moderneren Features bringt, wäre das schon ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## Klausn (1. März 2016)

sobald ich die cpus habe, geb ich dir bescheid. 
ich werde hier die ergebnisse posten:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/429183-sockel-2011-xeon-e5-2xxx-v1-v2-nicht-v3-5.html


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. März 2016)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Kann es sein das der Xeon X5650 keinen 21we Multi hat?
> Sobald ich den auf 21 stelle geht der hoch auf 22



Ja, das kann sein, dass ist dann der Turbo auf 2,93GHz bei allen Kernen.
Ist bei verschiedenen Modellen so.


----------



## LordEliteX (1. März 2016)

Achso das ist mies :/ wollte den mal auf 4.2ghz hochdrehn ^^


----------



## Knogle (1. März 2016)

Dann schraubste den BCLK auf 220


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. März 2016)

Was spricht denn gegen 4,4GHz?


----------



## LordEliteX (1. März 2016)

bei 220 BLCK brauch ich zu viel QPI spannung^^
und 4,4Ghz packt glaub mein Kühler nicht (hab nur Luftkühlung) ich kanns ja mal probieren morgen ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. März 2016)

MHz machen wenig, da ist die spannung wichtig.


----------



## LordEliteX (1. März 2016)

ja aber die muss ja auch hoch dann^^ Vcore ist momentan bei 1.28 volt


----------



## Klausn (1. März 2016)

also die qpi kann hoch rauf, der rote bereicht fängt ja erst irgendwo an. 
Bin auch schon draufgekommen, dass meine NB und SB zwar schnell auf 80grad (vor dem Tausch der Wärmeleitpaste 90) hoch kommt, dort dann aber verweilt, egal wie hoch die spannung oder die last. 

zu meinem SR-2, hab jetzt in cpu0sockel mal einen meiner X5650 eingebaut, board läuft normal. nur gehen mir jetzt die kühler aus. hol mir morgen einen, dann probier ich den problematischen cpu1 sockel. 
habs aber soweit gereinigt und mit nadeln hinbekommen, dass er laufen sollte. 
weiß jemand, was es zu checken gibt, wenn er hochkommt? kerne? alle RAM-Riegel? was noch?


----------



## LordEliteX (1. März 2016)

Ich probier mal morgen den Multi auf 22 zu stellen aber mit einem Blck von 190 mal gucken obs läuft


----------



## idge (2. März 2016)

Klausn schrieb:


> [..]
> weiß jemand, was es zu checken gibt, wenn er hochkommt? kerne? alle RAM-Riegel? was noch?



Ich würde sämtliche Spannungswerte im BIOS überprüfen. Pins die nahe an oder um die Sockelmitte liegen sind häufig für Referenzspannung oder Erdung. Wenn nix abgebrochen ist hast Du Glück gehabt, hinbiegen ist eigtl unproblematisch, frickelig aber nicht gefährlich, selber schon gemacht. Auch würde ich testweise alle Speicherbänke mal belegen, hatte ich selber bei einem Board, da wurden dann DIMMs im nur im Triple Channel nicht erkannt, war auch ein Pin leicht verbogen.
Auch die erkannte Menge an Speicher ging seltsamerweise nicht über 8GB


----------



## Knogle (2. März 2016)

Mit Pins habe ich Erfahrung


----------



## Klausn (2. März 2016)

ich glaub ich habs geschafft.
cpus werden erkannt, kompletter speicher auch. JUHUU!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab ihn nur 2mins laufen lassen. meine 2te lüfter-konstruktion war etwas abenteuerlich mangels 2ten lüfter. (mindestens so schlimm wie knoggles spannungs werte.  )
test mit OS und stress-test kommt dann in ca. 2 wochen.


----------



## Knogle (2. März 2016)

Mein Powerstecker ist da besser  http://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=545972&d=1456518428


----------



## bingo88 (2. März 2016)

Das ist aber hoffentlich nur ein Provisorium? Ansonsten könnte es warm werden


----------



## rottwag (3. März 2016)

Hi Leute,

so wie es aussieht ist mein w3670 aus Korea für 99€ angekommen  Heute abend wird ausgepackt... Komisch, dass man von den w36xx hier so wenig liest.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. März 2016)

Klausn schrieb:


> ich glaub ich habs geschafft.
> cpus werden erkannt, kompletter speicher auch. JUHUU!
> 
> 
> ...


[emoji14] Ach schade 

Hatte mich schon gefreut das sr2 sauber zu machen und die Pins gerade zu biegen 

Achja, der kleine Testlauf wäre natürlich das beste gewesen


----------



## Alexthemafioso (3. März 2016)

Hallo Leute, ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach neuer Hardware und bin mir momentan Recht unschlüssig was es denn werden soll.
Diesen Thread hier fand ich sehr interessant, hat mich aber noch unentschlossener gemacht als vorher.

Meine Ausgangssituation ist Volgende: 
Ich habe vor kurzem nach langer abstinenz wieder angefangen zu Daddeln und dass Hauptsächlich BF4, 
dafür habe ich meinen alten PC(1055T und GTX570, 8gb Ram,) wieder ausgegraben und mit einer R390 aufgerüstet.
Ich wollte erst die Graka holen und dann entscheiden ob ich auch der CPU ein Upgrade verpasse.
Als ich die Graka eingebaut habe war ich erst geschockt von der schlechten Pervormance , max 60fps egal auf welchen Settings, also hart im CPU Limit.
Nachdem ich dann die CPU von ihren 2,8ghz stock auf 3,8ghz geschraubt habe und vorallem Mantle aktiviert hatte sah dass ganze anders aus, jetzt Pendeln die FPS immer so zwischen 80 und 120 rum.( Nicht schlecht für eine 6 jahre alte 190€ budget CPU finde ich) 
Dass mag für die meisten OK sein , aber ich bin da von der empfindlichen Sorte  ( 100-120stable würde ich schon gerne haben)

Nachdem ich dann festgestellt habe, dass ich auch durch weiteres tweaken wirklich nicht mehr rauskitzeln kann , war ich hin und her gerissen , loht sich wirklich das aufrüsten wegen knapp 25% mehr leistung die mir fehlen?
Also habe ich geschaut was denn so an alternativen zum aufrüsten rumflattern und bin zu folgenden Konstellationen gekommen:

1. X5650(80-100€) + X58board (ca 140€) = 240€
2. 6700K (350€) + 1151Board (ca 140€) = 490€
3. X79 Board + Xeon  ( Hier habe ich mich noch nicht weit genug reingelesen um dass abschätzen zu können, beim E5-1660 verwirren mich noch die Versionen)

Jetzt zur frage der Fragen , wird mir ein X5650 system die nötige Leistung bringen ? bzw sind dauerhafte 100+fps in BF4 realistisch ?
und wie hoch ist der Leistungssprung von einem X5650@3,68 zu einem 1055T@3,8ghz.
Oder ist der 6700K die zukunftssichere lösung ? Bzw bietet mehr performance?(wobei mir irgendwie wiederstrebt von 6 kernen wieder auf 4 zu wechseln, ich weiß irrational )
gerade BF4 skaliert ja sehr gut mit Kernen.

Ich hoffe dass war nicht zu viel geschribsel, und nicht alzu wirr ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. März 2016)

Hm, wie wäre es mit nem 5820k und passenden bord plus ram?

Gerade bei den Bords kann man bei Alternate im Outlet Geld sparen.


----------



## Klausn (3. März 2016)

shhh, nicht jedem das alternate outlet verraten!!! 
ja da sind echt super deals drinnen.


----------



## PiEpS (3. März 2016)

Ich habe damals von einem Phenom x4 @3,6 Ghz aufgerüstet, da war der Sprung schon extrem, in FarCry 3 bin ich bei ca 33 Frames average rumgekrebst, anschließend bei identischen Settings mit dem Xeon@4Ghz eig nicht unter 58 Frames gefahren.  (mit GHZ 7970) Quasi fast eine Verdopplung der Leistung, hatte aber auch 2 Kerne weniger.
Vom Preisleistungsverhältnis unschlagbar, allerdings würde ich heute, also knapp 2 Jahre später, wohl nur noch bei einem absoluten Schnäppchen in die 1366er Plattform investieren. Ich weiß nicht ob es nur bei mir so ist, aber ich hab seit Windows 10 ein paar Kinderkrankheiten, was wohl bedingt durch die nicht offizielle Unterstützung von X58 herrührt.(wobei es bei anderen wohl ohne Probleme läuft) Unter Win7 jedenfalls lief alles geschmeidig. 

Ist wirklich eine schwierige Entscheidung zurzeit, der 6700k samt Board wäre mir trotz der neuen Features zu teuer. Die x79 Plattform bietet zwar sehr interessante Möglichkeiten, allerdings sind die CPUS die unlocked sind sehr teuer, auch ein gescheites Board zu einen humanen Preis zu finden, ist nicht gerade einfach. Bin selbst gerade auf der Suche nach einem, aber so ein richtiges Schnäppchen will sich nicht auftun... Die E5-2670, die gerade recht günstig bei Ebay verscherbelt werden, sind leider alle locked, somit übertakten nur über BCLK möglich und da ist meisten nach ein paar MHZ Schluss. Also mehr wie 3,6Ghz max wird nicht drin sein...


----------



## Knogle (3. März 2016)

Auch 490 gesamt
Hol ich mir auch

CPU wird aber wahrscheinlich ein guenstiges ES sein, ich stehe auf ES CPUs


----------



## LordEliteX (3. März 2016)

Ich hab mal eine kleine Frage :p 
Und zwar hab ich eben meinen Lüfter über Pvm eingestellt (mit Ai Suite).

Dort ist auch eine Temp Anzeige von der CPU (nicht die Kerne) und der ist unter Last auf 88Grad hochgegangen aber die Kerne sind laut Aida 64 und Openhardware Monitor gerade so über 60 grad.
Ist das ein auslese Fehler? oder muss ich mir gedanken darüber machen :/


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. März 2016)

Nutz bitte mal Coretemp, dem würde ich da am ehesten vertrauen.


----------



## Knogle (3. März 2016)

Ich bin Fan von HWMonitor 

Aber Lord, die Werte sind korrekt

Er zeigt die 88 Grad CPU Temperatur an, das ist *NICHT* die Core Temperatur

Es gibt eine Core Temperatur * UND* eine CPU Temperatur

CPU Temperatur ist ja wie du siehst ueberall 88 Grad, und die Core Temperatur wird in HWMonitor und AIDA ebenfalls korrekt ausgelesen


----------



## LordEliteX (3. März 2016)

Die Werte stimmen genau überein. 
Hab aber mal den Pc neugestartet und dann ist der CPU Wert nicht mehr über 71 gegangen. War wohl ein auslese Fehler (hoffe ich) da auch bei dem einen Lüfter +unendlich Rpm stand ^^

Aber warum ist eig zwischen den Kernen und dem Cpu Wert so ein großer unterschied?


----------



## Knogle (3. März 2016)

Weil beide Temps an verschiedenen Punkten gemessen werden


----------



## LordEliteX (3. März 2016)

Das hab ich mir schon gedacht  

naja die 71 Grad sind denke ich ok da die Kern temp ja nicht über 62 Grad ging :p

Könntest du mir evtl noch helfen den Cpu auf 4,1 oder 4,2 ghz hoch zu drehn :p


----------



## Knogle (3. März 2016)

jo das machen wir dann aber ueber teamviewer


----------



## LordEliteX (3. März 2016)

und die Bios einstellungen? geht das damit auch?  

ich will eig nur den BCLK wert auf 205 stellen aber da stürzt er ab :/ keine ahnung ob der Ram takt zu hoch ist oder die QPI Spannung zu niedrig ist oder die Vcore spannung ^^


----------



## rottwag (3. März 2016)

Hi! 

Also S1151 ist natürlich zukunfsträchtige im Sinne der Aufrüstbarkeit. Aber wenn man die Performance mit der vom  X56xx vergleicht, dann ist das P/L für den Skylake relativ schlecht. 
Die Situation für den S1366er hat sich eigentlich nur dadurch die letzten Monate verschlechtert, dass die Boards "alle" sind und du 140€+ für einfache Boards hinlegen musst. 

In jedem Fall ist es so, dass bei einem X56xx @ca. 4Ghz du deine R390 ausreizen kannst und eher die Gfx der Flaschenhals ist. So wie hier glaube ich schon geschrieben wurde, ist sogar bei einer GTX980ti so? Das sollen andere sagen... k.A.


----------



## Knogle (3. März 2016)

Jo selbst eine GTX980Ti wid nicht limitiert
Meine GTX 970 iwrd auch nicht limitiert


----------



## morphius (3. März 2016)

Also ich habe nen Crossfire Verbund mit 2 x 290x 8gb. Und da limitiert auch nix. Komme wie gesagt im 3dmark auf 17520 punkte. Und ich merke auch in keinem spiel in meiner sammlung ein cpu limit. Und naja mit dx12 wird unser xeon auch noch ne weile halten.


Gruß morphius


----------



## Apollon (4. März 2016)

weiss jemand ob 460 Watt XFX XTS Modular 80+ Platinum - Hardware, board für mein system reicht (gtx 970,asrock x58 extreme, xeon 6core auf 4ghz) ???


----------



## Apollon (4. März 2016)

PiEpS schrieb:


> Ich habe damals von einem Phenom x4 @3,6 Ghz aufgerüstet, da war der Sprung schon extrem, in FarCry 3 bin ich bei ca 33 Frames average rumgekrebst, anschließend bei identischen Settings mit dem Xeon@4Ghz eig nicht unter 58 Frames gefahren.  (mit GHZ 7970) Quasi fast eine Verdopplung der Leistung, hatte aber auch 2 Kerne weniger.
> Vom Preisleistungsverhältnis unschlagbar, allerdings würde ich heute, also knapp 2 Jahre später, wohl nur noch bei einem absoluten Schnäppchen in die 1366er Plattform investieren. Ich weiß nicht ob es nur bei mir so ist, aber ich hab seit Windows 10 ein paar Kinderkrankheiten, was wohl bedingt durch die nicht offizielle Unterstützung von X58 herrührt.(wobei es bei anderen wohl ohne Probleme läuft) Unter Win7 jedenfalls lief alles geschmeidig.
> 
> Ist wirklich eine schwierige Entscheidung zurzeit, der 6700k samt Board wäre mir trotz der neuen Features zu teuer. Die x79 Plattform bietet zwar sehr interessante Möglichkeiten, allerdings sind die CPUS die unlocked sind sehr teuer, auch ein gescheites Board zu einen humanen Preis zu finden, ist nicht gerade einfach. Bin selbst gerade auf der Suche nach einem, aber so ein richtiges Schnäppchen will sich nicht auftun... Die E5-2670, die gerade recht günstig bei Ebay verscherbelt werden, sind leider alle locked, somit übertakten nur über BCLK möglich und da ist meisten nach ein paar MHZ Schluss. Also mehr wie 3,6Ghz max wird nicht drin sein...



was hast du denn für Probleme mit win10???


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. März 2016)

Apollon schrieb:


> weiss jemand ob 460 Watt XFX XTS Modular 80+ Platinum - Hardware, board für mein system reicht (gtx 970,asrock x58 extreme, xeon 6core auf 4ghz) ???


Ja, das Netzteil ist baugleich zum Seasonic Fanless Platinum. 

Mit der 970 ohne massives OC Reicht das locker, ind selbst mit Occ auf der 970 in etwas höheren Gefilden dürfte es "nur knapp" werden.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. März 2016)

Hat jemand ein Link für mich, wo ich Aufkleberstreifen zum Befestigen von Messfühlern für meine Lüftersteuerung bekomme?
Die löst sich so langsam und ich will da nicht normalen Tesa benutzen. [emoji14]

Ich weiß nich, ob's dafür einen bestimmten Namen gibt. 



PiEpS schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es nur bei mir so ist, aber ich hab seit Windows 10 ein paar Kinderkrankheiten, was wohl bedingt durch die nicht offizielle Unterstützung von X58 herrührt.(wobei es bei anderen wohl ohne Probleme läuft) Unter Win7 jedenfalls lief alles geschmeidig.



Bist damit nicht allein. 
Meine gesamte Mainboard Software funktioniert unter Windows 10 nicht mehr.
Da ich aber OC und Settings eh nur im Bios betreibe und eine eigene Lüftersteuerung mit Temperaturfühlern besitze nicht ganz so tragisch.


----------



## Malc0m (4. März 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Bist damit nicht allein.
> Meine gesamte Mainboard Software funktioniert unter Windows 10 nicht mehr.
> Da ich aber OC und Settings eh nur im Bios betreibe und eine eigene Lüftersteuerung mit Temperaturfühlern besitze nicht ganz so tragisch.



Irgendwie verwerfe ich dann mein vorhaben von 8.1 auf 10 umzusteigen doch erstmal... Hatte das eigentlich vor im Osterurlaub mal in ruhe zu machen :-/


----------



## Malc0m (4. März 2016)

Asus Sabertooth x58 hat keine Probleme mit dem X5650 oder?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. März 2016)

Mir ist hier keiber mit dem Bord bekannt,  sollte abwr doch bei asus in der cpu liste auch 980x und 990x stehen,  oder?


----------



## PiEpS (4. März 2016)

Also das fängt bei Grafikfehlern beim Laden von WIN 10 an, da gibt es immer so ein *Blop* beim Ladebalken und dann ist der Screen schön bunt,als wenn er etwas zu synchronisieren versucht, es aber nicht schafft.  Allerdings kommt das mittlerweile nur noch sehr selten vor, seitdem ich das lange Hochfahren eingestellt habe.(Danke nochmal für den Tipp)  --> Ich müsste evtl mal die Soundkarte ausbauen, die ist auch Steinzeit, vllt. liegt es an der(Audigy 4), weil Spiele etc laufen einwandfrei ohne Grafikfehler. 
Dann ging eines Tages meine Lüftersteuerung nicht mehr , konnte ich aber mit Speedfan beheben. 
Sporadisch setzt mein WLAN aus, könnte aber auch am Adapter liegen, dass der mit WIN10 nicht gut zurecht kommt. Habe mir schon nen neuen bestellt, sollte dieser Tage eintrudeln.  
Meine Zusatztasten von der Tastatur gingen auch auf einmal nicht mehr, irgendwie konnte ich das aber  beheben, bloß kp mehr wie, auf jeden Fall ging zwischenzeitlich das komplette Windows 10 deswegen nicht mehr.^^
Naja und außerdem gibt es ab und zu Probleme nach dem Kaltstart, dass der Rechner dann nicht startet und ich quasi die OC Einstellungen beim nächsten Start erst wieder im BIOS bestätigen muss. Hab aber auch schon diverse Spannungen hochgefahren, irgendwie passiert das trotzdem immer mal, gab es schon vor WIN10.

Achja, dann hatte ich noch, dass alles in Zeitlupe lief nach einem Neustart(Systemuhr, Spiele etc...), lag schlussendlich an der sich dem Ende zuneigenden BIOS Batterie. 

Du siehst also, es wird nie langweilig mit 1366, wobei ich mich leistungstechnisch absolut nicht beschweren kann.


----------



## Malc0m (4. März 2016)

Ja steht drin. Ne dachte vll ist sonst irgendwas negatives über das Board bekannt. Bei mir wird's dann ein kleines Update geben ^^


----------



## Aslinger (4. März 2016)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Asus Sabertooth x58 hat keine Probleme mit dem X5650 oder?



Wenn du mit 8.1 zufrieden bist, würde ich das 10er extra auf eine SSD installieren. Vorher natürlich alle anderen Platten abklemmen, damit Win 10 während des Installs nicht daran herum pfuscht und nach dem aufsetzen des 10ers wieder anklemmen. So habe ichs auch bei 7 und 8.1 gemacht. Ich muss nur die Bootreihenfolge im Bios ändern, wenn ich jetzt 7 oder 8.1 hochfahren möchte.

Ich nehme an, dass du das 10er nur wegen DX12 aufspielen möchtest. Sowie es halt bei mir der Fall ist. Da ich bald wieder längere Zeit im Krankenstand sein werde (2. OP), werde ich mir auch da die Zeit nehmen.


----------



## Malc0m (4. März 2016)

Ja ich wollt halt die Update Möglichkeit doch wahrnehmen, und einfach wieder das aktuellste Betriebssystem drauf haben. Bin mit 8.1 vollkommen zufrieden.
Aber wenn ich schon höre das der x58 Chip da nichtmehr einwandfrei unterstützt wird. bleibt 8.1 drauf.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. März 2016)

Also so heftige Sachen wie jetzt bei PiEpS hatte ich jetzt persönlich allerdings nicht. 

Treiber, sowie die On Board Komponenten funzen alle. Eben halt die Software nicht mehr. ^^


----------



## Aslinger (4. März 2016)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Ja ich wollt halt die Update Möglichkeit doch wahrnehmen, und einfach wieder das aktuellste Betriebssystem drauf haben. Bin mit 8.1 vollkommen zufrieden.
> Aber wenn ich schon höre das der x58 Chip da nichtmehr einwandfrei unterstützt wird. bleibt 8.1 drauf.



Ich verwende am liebster das 7er. 10 sieht irgendwie hässlich aus. Ja, ich habs schon bei Freunden gesehen. 
Werde sonst berichten ob Win 10 bei mir einwandfrei läuft, dann kannst du es ja auch probieren. 8.1. lass aber drauf und tu nix upgraden, von dem halte ich nähmlich nix. Wenn Windows 10, dann komplett neu aufsetzen.

Schon ärgerlich, wenn M$ DX12 nur exklusiv für Win 10 anbietet, sonst würde ichs auch sein lasssen. hoffen wir dass Vulkan sich mehr durchsetzen wird und das DX Monopol zugrunde geht.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. März 2016)

Sry, das ich nochmal nerve, aber was kann ich denn jetzt für Klebefolie (Tesa) im Rechner benutzen? [emoji14]

Temperaturfühler sollen ans Board, Platte und Gehäuse geklebt werden.


----------



## Malc0m (4. März 2016)

Würde da selbst auch normales Tesa glaub ich nehmen, aber weiss nicht ob es da auch was spezielles gibt.
Muss ja nur temperaturbeständig sein bis 50/60° oder?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. März 2016)

Ja, am CPU Kühler kommen auch welche und da kann es ja schonmal wärmer als 60 Grad werden. Nicht dass das Tesa dann schmilzt.  
Bei meiner Lüftersteuerung waren damals orange, durchsichtige miniklebestreifen dabei,
Doch die lösen sich nu so langsam. ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. März 2016)

Es schmilzt nicht,  nur es kann sein,  dass der Kleber nicht hält. 

Kunststoffe dürften unter 100grad nicht schmelzen,  wenn ich nicht gerade n Spezialfall vergesse.

Erweichen kann zwar ab etwa 80 grad passieren,  spielt aber bei der Anwendung keine rolle.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. März 2016)

Also kann ich da normalen nehmen?
Oder gibt's da was spezielles?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. März 2016)

Du kannst tesa eigentlich testen,  dürfte nichts pasdieren


----------



## Malc0m (4. März 2016)

Würde auch den Kleber vom Tesa  nur als Problem sehn. Der Tesafilm ansich sollte die Temperaturen schon aushalten.
Wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst, kannst du auch mal im Baumarkt nach Temperaturbeständigem Klebeband gucken


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. März 2016)

Dann probier ich das mal aus. ^^
Wenn ihr sagt das da nix passieren kann. Nicht das meine Kiste abfackelt.


----------



## Knogle (4. März 2016)

Also ich habe mit Tesa keine Probleme gehabt
Aber den 2ten QPI habe ich bei mir jetzt mit der Heissklebepistole "abgeklebt" laesst sich besser verteilen sag ich mal


----------



## Aslinger (4. März 2016)

Mein Gehäuse von 2004 hat von Haus aus schon Temperaturanzeigen dabei. Unter Last bei Games hat der CPU Kühler! bis zu 39° bei 23° Raumtemp. Die CPu Lüfter laufen dabei auf 7V. Im Sommer bei bis zu 28° Raumtemp geht es bis zu 45° hoch. Da drehe ich die Lüfter dann auf 12V hoch und es geht mind. um 4° runter.


----------



## Knogle (4. März 2016)

Beides angeblich gleiche Feritgung  Viele argumentieren dann damit dass es der gleiche Chip sei
Hier der Gegenbeweis 

2x 1366er CPUs, die eine der 90nm bzw. offiziell 45nm 1 Kerner, die andere der 45nm 2 Kerner
Die Dinger sind total anders aufgebaut


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. März 2016)

Hie rmüsstets du man den IHS abnehmen und die DIEs vergleichen, sonst siehst du das nicht wirklich.


----------



## Knogle (4. März 2016)

Bei 1150 kenn ich es nur so dass alle ungefaehr gleich aussehen von unten


----------



## idge (4. März 2016)

Also ich bin seit Release Win10 User und hatte bei meinem Board (Rampage II) keine Probleme. Einzige Ausnahme: 1 alter WLan Stick wurde ausgemustert und durch einen neueren ersetzt (TPLink Archer T2UH) - funktioniert einwandfrei jetzt. Hardware, die Treiber für Win 8 hat, macht eh keine Probleme mit Win 10. Die Phänomene, die da beschrieben werden, müssen jetzt nicht unbedingt mit dem Chipsatz Support zu tun haben...Soundkarte hab ich die interne benutzt, XFi-Treiber gehen allerdings nicht mehr, kein großer Verlust. 
Die Installation und der Betrieb waren reibungsloser als ich das gedacht hätte.

Bin sehr gespannt auf die ersten nativen DX12 Titel, da werden die Karten u.U. ja nochmal neu gemischt, was Gamingperformance mit 1.Gen-6-Kernern angeht. Könnte man direkt mal schauen wie die sich im Vergleich zu Devils Canyon schlagen, wenn es eine gescheite Parallelisierung gibt. Quasi um nochmal in die Preis/Performance Kerbe zu schlagen.


----------



## rottwag (5. März 2016)

Anbei mal paar Bilders von meinem Korea-Schnapp: 

Am kommenden Wochenende bin ich bei meinem Kumpel mit dem MSI X58 Board..... da werden wir das Ding auch mal einsetzen... Evtl. macht der 24iger Multi dem Board ja Beine


----------



## Fawkes (5. März 2016)

@Klausn: Brauch dein x58 mittlerweile übrigens nicht mehr. Hab nun doch bei nem i7-2600k + P67 + RAM-Bundle zugeschlagen. Jetzt muss ich nur den vor paar Tagen gekauften x5570 + 16GB DDR3 wieder loswerden. Stress! xD


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. März 2016)

Hehe, na die CPU war ja wohl hoffentlich eh sehr günstig, udn ddr3 RAM kannst du doch zumindest teilweise auch auf dem p67 nutzen


----------



## Aslinger (5. März 2016)

idge schrieb:


> Also ich bin seit Release Win10 User und hatte bei meinem Board (Rampage II) keine Probleme. Einzige Ausnahme: 1 alter WLan Stick wurde ausgemustert und durch einen neueren ersetzt (TPLink Archer T2UH) - funktioniert einwandfrei jetzt. Hardware, die Treiber für Win 8 hat, macht eh keine Probleme mit Win 10. Die Phänomene, die da beschrieben werden, müssen jetzt nicht unbedingt mit dem Chipsatz Support zu tun haben...Soundkarte hab ich die interne benutzt, XFi-Treiber gehen allerdings nicht mehr, kein großer Verlust.
> Die Installation und der Betrieb waren reibungsloser als ich das gedacht hätte.
> 
> Bin sehr gespannt auf die ersten nativen DX12 Titel, da werden die Karten u.U. ja nochmal neu gemischt, was Gamingperformance mit 1.Gen-6-Kernern angeht. Könnte man direkt mal schauen wie die sich im Vergleich zu Devils Canyon schlagen, wenn es eine gescheite Parallelisierung gibt. Quasi um nochmal in die Preis/Performance Kerbe zu schlagen.



Es gibt ja mittlerweile Windows 10 Treiber für die X-Fi. Ich werde sowieso die Daniel K Treiber nutzen.


----------



## Fawkes (5. März 2016)

Ja, x5570 + 16GB haben mit Versand glaub 60€ gekostet. Geht also. Aber der RAM ist halt ECC weil ich ihn eigentlich auf nem Supermicro Board später auch als Server laufen lassen wollt, wenn ich meinen neuen PC hol sobald Star Citizen im Multiplayer raus kommt.  Egal. Stell ich dann die Tage halt im Forumdeluxx + eBay Kleinanzeigen ein. Wird schon irgendwann irgendwer haben wollen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. März 2016)

Birte schick mir dann nen Link, hätte ggf. Interesse


----------



## rottwag (6. März 2016)

Kann man eigentlich mit Intel x58 boards was anfangen? Also zumindest den BCLK geringfügig erhöhen? Oder gibt es schlicht solche Optionen im BIOS gar nicht? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## Neon1 (6. März 2016)

Guten Abend,

hat jemand derzeit gute Xeon Prozessoren gesichtet im austausch gegen meinen i920? Was ist denn da jetzt das Non plus ultra für den 1366 Sockel?
Fahre derzeit auf 3.6 GHz

VIelen Dank


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2016)

Non Plus Ultra dürfte aktuell ein Xeon X5650 sein, sofern das Bord den nimmt, der müsste eigentlich die 4GHz immer knacken, sofern das Bord nicht vorher dicht macht.


----------



## etar (6. März 2016)

Guck einfach mal auf eBay nach einem x5650 .


----------



## Neon1 (6. März 2016)

Hallo Chris,

danke für die Info das Board ist ein Asus P6T Deluxe. 
Was ist mit Xeon X5680 oder 5690? Habe einen X5680 in der Bucht um € 200 gefunden. 

Falls jemand Angebote findet freue ich mich auf eine PN


----------



## PiEpS (6. März 2016)

Die großen Xeons unterscheiden sich vom X5650 eigentlich nur durch den höheren wählbaren Multi, das Geld kannst du dir sparen, weil eigentlich jedes Board einen hohen BCLK schafft, der für mindestens 4GHZ ausreicht.  Edit: Ich hab das normale P6T und könnte auch noch höher gehen, hatte schon 4,4Ghz mit meinem x5650 am Laufen, aber brauche ich nicht.



Offtopic ich weiß, aber kennt sich hier jemand eventuell mit kaputten Smartphones aus? Ich bräuchte ne kleine Hilfe. Mein geliebtes ZL will nicht mehr laden nach Akkutausch


----------



## morphius (6. März 2016)

Was mich mal interessieren würde ist, wie weit man die großen xeons takten kann. Sie müssten ja durch den höheren grundtakt ja noch mehr übertaktet werden können oder? Hat da jmd vielleicht schon was probiert? Knogle wär ja jemand der cpu's auf halde hat XD. @klausn wie geht's deinem sr2? Schon weiter gebaut?


----------



## PiEpS (6. März 2016)

Naja, wenn du nicht gerade ein super geiles Modell erwischst, liegt der Sweetspot zwischen MHZ und Spannung im Bereich von 4-4,4Ghz, deswegen machen die großen Prozzis halt nur bedingt Sinn.


----------



## morphius (6. März 2016)

Auch bei höherem grundtakt? Mein xeon hatte ich zwischendurch auf 4,2 jedoch kam ich dann so langsam in knogle typische spannungen. Mein ziel sind die 4ghz aber da fehlt mir grad die zeit. Momentan bin ich bei 3,9.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2016)

die großen sind nur selten besser. im Gegenteil.  oft sind die kleinen xeons mit niedrigerer tdp besser zu takten.

mein e5620 geht mit weniger als 1,3v auf fast 4,2GHz. 

da kommt man dann nur oft an die Grenze des QPI, so dass man dann nicht weiter kommt für den Alltag. Für nen bench kann man natürlich auch den qpi in den slow Mode stellen, aber im Alltag wird das wohl eher nachteilig sein.


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2016)

rottwag schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich mit Intel x58 boards was anfangen? Also zumindest den BCLK geringfügig erhöhen? Oder gibt es schlicht solche Optionen im BIOS gar nicht? Weiß das jemand?


Die Enthusiastenserie von Intel hat normalerweise alle wirklich nötigen OC-Features. Aber eben nicht mehr.
Ich mag Intel Boards. Mein Bad Axe war damals z.B. ein Traum an stabilität, bot aber halt nur ein paar Spannungen.


----------



## Klausn (6. März 2016)

bin derzeit auf fastenwoche. kann erst ab 15 weiterbasteln.  
muss mir das gehäuse noch überlegen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2016)

Ach, bist zu den Klosterbrüdern gegangen? 
Viel Spaß da.

Zum Thema OC mit Intel: Das von Olstyle genannte kenne ich aus vielen Berichten,  also nur 2. Wahl


----------



## Aslinger (6. März 2016)

PiEpS schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du nicht gerade ein super geiles Modell erwischst, liegt der Sweetspot zwischen MHZ und Spannung im Bereich von 4-4,4Ghz, deswegen machen die großen Prozzis halt nur bedingt Sinn.



ich würde sogar einen Xeon mit hohem Multi wählen (X5680 z.B.) wenn man noch lange Freude am Mobo haben will. Da man beim X5650 einen hohen BCLK braucht und somit das Board mehr quält (weil man die Spannungen rauf drehen muss damit z.B. 200 MHz stabil laufen) als bei einem Xeon mit höherem Multi. Jünger werden die Boards auch nicht mehr.  Meines ist sogar undervoltet, somit gut für die Lebensdauer der Bauteile am Mobo.


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2016)

Ich verstehe nicht warum sich alle sorgen um die Motherboards machen  Seit 2007 oder 2008 ist mir hier kein 1366/1156er abgeraucht trotz meiner moderaten Spannungen


----------



## Aslinger (6. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum sich alle sorgen um die Motherboards machen  Seit 2007 oder 2008 ist mir hier kein 1366/1156er abgeraucht trotz meiner moderaten Spannungen



Haha, dir ist ja schon mal ein MSI eingegangen. Das hattest ja gequält bis zum geht nicht mehr. 
Ich tue jedenfalls nix und werde dann hoffentlich auf AMD Zen aufrüsten. 

Abgeraucht muss ja auch nicht sein, ich hatte schon Boards jahrelang stark geoct im Betrieb, bis sie den Takt nicht mehr schafften. Sprich Elektromigration. Oder sie benötigten dann mehr Spannung als sonst.

Ich overcl. PCs seit den 90ern, somit weiss ich schon wovon ich rede.


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2016)

Naja das lag ja auch auf der Antistatikfolie


----------



## Aslinger (6. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Naja das lag ja auch auf der Antistatikfolie



Und die Warnungen von mir und anderen hattest einfach ignoriert. Kopfschüttel


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2016)

Naja ich konnte es ja immerhin noch retten^^
War nur der IOH kaputt


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2016)

Der E5620 ist ein richtiges Monster


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2016)

Geiles Ding, leider noch nicht die Taktraten von dem 2 Kerner


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2016)

Ja mal schauen ^^ vielleicht komm ich noch hoeher 
Ich denke 290MHz BCLK sind bei dem auch drin nur mit der Kuehlung ist jetzt schon knapp trotz meiner Power Kuehlung hier


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2016)

Vielleicht doch mal Wasser testen? 
Da tuts ja ne gebrauchte All-In-One mit 2x 120mm

Oder du baust halt aus gebraucht teilen ne Custom-Wakü,  da kommt man ggf. um die 120€ hin, das kühlt gut. Wenn du nen AGB großer Öffnung nimmst kannst sogar mit Eiswürfeln für ne kurze Zeit die Kuhlflussigkeit unter Raumtemperatur bringen.


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2016)

Da ist nen 2ter 120mm 8000RPM guenstiger  oder so ein Twin-Fan mit 2 Lueftern


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2016)

Bringt aber nicht die Kühlleistung,  und die Nerven schont es auch.


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2016)

Joa ich werde mal schauen
Habe zumindest noch ne 10kg Flasche CO2 da, vielleicht kann ich damit was anfangen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2016)

Lol, ja als Notfall-Löscher,  zum Kühlen würde ich eher Wasser nehmen, ist simpler zu handhaben.


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2016)

Ich werde mich dann mal damit beschaeftigen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2016)

Kannst ja mal ne "Studienreise" in meinen Keller machen


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2016)

Kannst den E5620 ja auch mal hochpruegeln  Ich habe meine Kabel mal so umgebaut dass ich jetzt ein Amperemeter im CPU Kabel drin hab


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2016)

Hier mal mein Weltrekord System 
Stromversorgung ist ein bisschen ausgefallen, Vollkupferkabel mit 8mm^2 

Aber das DIng laeuft, und ist gut um den Verbrauch genau zu bestimmen, also der E5620 braucht im Idle 3A bei 11,82V


----------



## rottwag (6. März 2016)

@knogle: ja 5,5 GHz... Wahnsinn!!

Kauf dir doch einfach für 30 Euro einen e5630 oder e5640. Dann kommst du Dank höherem Multi auf rechnerisch 6,5Ghz. Wenns kaputt geht wäre der Verlust vertretbar... Es sei denn das Board raucht ab


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2016)

Dann kriege ich das aber nicht mehr gekuehlt  dann trottelt der


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2016)

Takt macht nur wenig temp aus, da is die Spannung der entscheidende Punkt. 

Und wie gesagt, geh endlich auf Wasser 
Am besten mit CPU und Bord, dann biste da rel. sicher.


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2016)

Naja wenn ich bei meinem Board jetzt irgendwas bewege habe ich wieder keine Power bei der Konstruktion 
Da reicht eine Bewegung, und schon ist irgendwo ein Kabel ab


----------



## morphius (6. März 2016)

Kann dir das nanoxia deep silence 6 empfehlen. Ist ein hptx gehäuse. Da passt alles rein. Hab das auch. Und sollte was sein, der support ist echt klasse. 





Klausn schrieb:


> bin derzeit auf fastenwoche. kann erst ab 15 weiterbasteln.
> muss mir das gehäuse noch überlegen


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2016)

Vorallem der Kram hier ist aeusserst instabil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rottwag (6. März 2016)

Vielleicht brauchst du mit einer "besseren" CPU ja gar nicht mehr Spannung um zumindest 6 GHz zu knacken.


----------



## Neon1 (6. März 2016)

Was sagt ihr zu einem Xeon DP E5620 hätte ich derzeit sehr günstig in Aussicht. Unter 20€
Derzeit habe ich einen i920 auf 3,6 Ghz


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2016)

rottwag schrieb:


> Vielleicht brauchst du mit einer "besseren" CPU ja gar nicht mehr Spannung um zumindest 6 GHz zu knacken.



Hoffen wir es mal  die WAGO Klemmen halten jedoch maximal 24A aus  mein neues Netzteil hat 80A auf 12V


----------



## rottwag (6. März 2016)

@Neon1: dann nimm wenigstens den e5640. Den gibt es bei e**y für 28€ und der hat immerhin n Multi von 20. D.h. 20x200=4Ghz. 

...oder gleich nen 6-Kerner, wenn dein Board das kann?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2016)

Die Sechskerner laufen eher als die 32nm Quadcores, die sind extrem zickig.

Hab so einen E5620 auf 3 Bords getetst, nur eines läuft mir dem.

Die X5650 laufen da verbreiter. Ich würde daher eher nen x5650 testen.

Von nem i7 920er auf den E5620 lohnt wahrscheinlich eh nicht. Man rennt wahrscheinlich eh in den BCLK Wall. und das dürfte wohl bei spätetens 220MHz BCLK sein, was nicht mal ganz 4,2GHz sind.

Ich mach sowas als freak, aber wirklich sinnig ist es eben nicht 
N X5560 (wenn es denn ein Quad sein soll/muss) ist da wahrscheinlich zum gleichen Preis eher sinnig, da der zu 98% überall laufen wird und mit dem wohl auch 4GHz und mehr machbar sind.


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2016)

Dann solltest du mal die 1 Kerner und 2 Kerner probieren


----------



## LordEliteX (6. März 2016)

So hab jetzt auch wieder bisschen Zeit fürs Overclocken ^^

Mal ne Frage welche QPI Spannung ist das Maximum was für den 24/7 Betrieb in Ordnung ist?

Teste gerade 1.3125 für nen 205er Bclk.


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2016)

Will jemand von euch auch die 5,5GHz probieren? :


----------



## Neon1 (6. März 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die Sechskerner laufen eher als die 32nm Quadcores, die sind extrem zickig.
> 
> Hab so einen E5620 auf 3 Bords getetst, nur eines läuft mir dem.
> 
> ...



Mein Board ist ein Asus P6T Deluxe läuft da ein X5650?

Liebe Grüße
Neon


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2016)

Da laeuft alles


----------



## Neon1 (7. März 2016)

Habe mir jetzt einen X5670 erstanden 
Bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Knogle (7. März 2016)

So news zu M2 SSDs auf 1366

Die SSDs werden bei etwa 1600MB/s limitiert, eine Erhoehung auf 106MHz PCIe Takt bringt etwa 1800MB/s, ab 115MHz geht die Rate jedoch wieder auf 900MB/s runter.
Durch eine leichte Erhoehung der PCIe Spannung um 0,02V wird das jedoch wieder stabil, und die M2 SSD laeuft dann mit 1950MB/s auf dem Maximum


----------



## Malc0m (7. März 2016)

Und womit hast du die M2 SSDs "angeschlossen" ? Normale Pci-e Adapter Karte?


----------



## Knogle (7. März 2016)

Ja PCIe Adapter Karte
Verhaelt sich aehnlich wie RAM, je hoeher der PCIe Takt ist, desto hoeher musst du mit der PCIe Spannung gehen damit die SSD keine Fehler auswirft, weil dann werden die durch den ECC korrigiert, und dann geht die Performance massiv runter

Weiterhin sinken die Latenzen dadurch auch noch merklich

Getestet mit einem Intel  Xeon EC5549 und i7 980X


----------



## iGameKudan (7. März 2016)

Nur ist man bei den M.2-SSDs mit PCIe stark eingeschränkt - man braucht definitiv eine mit Option ROM. Da gibt es meines Wissens nach aktuell nur die 950 Pro?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. März 2016)

M.2 im m.2 speckplatz ist auch nur pcie


----------



## Aslinger (8. März 2016)

Sagt mal gibts für Windows 10 keine Inf Chipsatztreiber für den X58? Da wird nur PCI Bridge erkannt...Die Windows Updates finden auch nix.


----------



## LordEliteX (8. März 2016)

Ich mein irgendwo gelesen zu haben das es seit 2013 keine updatest mehr für die x58 chips gibt


----------



## Malc0m (8. März 2016)

Ich bin grad dabei das mein neues erstandenen Asus Sabertooth sauber zu machen und unter den Mainboard Kühlern auch mal alles zu erneuern.
Was habt ihr da drunter gepackt? Bei den Spannungswandlern war so ein Kissen zwischen Kühlkörper und Wandler, kann ich da ohne bedenken Wärmeleitpaste  zB Noctua NT-H1 zwischen packen?

Weiss jemand ob der X58 / Xeon 5650 auch 8GB Module erkennt?


----------



## Knogle (8. März 2016)

Jo der kann sogar 16GB Module 

Ja kannst du, das ist ein sogenanntes Waermeleitpad


----------



## idge (8. März 2016)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Sagt mal gibts für Windows 10 keine Inf Chipsatztreiber für den X58? Da wird nur PCI Bridge erkannt...Die Windows Updates finden auch nix.



Intel Chipsatz-/PCH-Treiber zum Download: INF-Update 1 .1.1.14 und USB-3. -Treiber

Scheinbar nicht, erst ab 2.Gen wieder.
Wofür, außer aus kosmetischen Gründen, wäre das denn wichtig?


----------



## Malc0m (8. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Jo der kann sogar 16GB Module
> 
> Ja kannst du, das ist ein sogenanntes Waermeleitpad



Okay ^^  Weil ich glaub den einen Ram-Slot bekomm ich selbst nicht repariert, da ist nämlich ein Kontaktpin wohl nach innen gedrückt.. ka wie man sowas hinbekommt.
Also wären 3x 8GB noch ne Option für mehr als 12GB Ram im Tripplechannel 

Das das nen Wärmeleitpad ist weiss ich selbst  , nur hab ich mich gefragt wenn ich auf jeden Spannungswandler etwas Wärmeleitpaste packe, ob das genauso gut ist, oder eher semi-optimal weil die paste aufs Board laufen könnte.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. März 2016)

Musst du mal mit nem farbabdruck sehen wie gut der Kontakt ist.

Manchmal musst du da bwim Pad bleiben.


----------



## Malc0m (8. März 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Musst du mal mit nem farbabdruck sehen wie gut der Kontakt ist.
> 
> Manchmal musst du da bwim Pad bleiben.



So... sollte mit der Paste gereicht haben, nach dem Andrücken per Hand war von jedem Wandler-klecks etwas auf dem Kühlkörper und die Plastikklemmen drücken das ding ja nochmal fester ran.
Auf einem war nämlich schon Paste drauf und kein Pad.

So Bau ich jetzt noch um oder mach ich das morgen / donnerstag in Ruhe  mh...


----------



## Malc0m (10. März 2016)

Ha, ich brauch mal eure Hilfe was das sein kann 

Habs gestern um kurz vor 12 dann doch noch geschafft das Sabertooth x58 in betrieb zu nehmen.

Doch habe nun etwas komplett komisches.  eine Komplette Ram Bank ( Bank B ) funktioniert nicht. Egal in welchen der 3 Slots ein Riegel steckt. der PC springt an, aber die RAM Test LED Bleibt Rot. kein Piepsen nix..
Steck ich den selben Ram in die andere Bank ( Bank A) springt er normal an und erkennt auch den Ram.
Das Problem ist, das in der Bank A , der unterste Ramslot einen defekt hat, der auch bekannt war beim kaum, da dort einer der Ram-Pins weggebogen ist in den Ramslot. Sprich von Bank A könnte ich nur 2 der 3 Slots nutzen :-/
Wäre ja alles kein Problem gewesen, da Bank B ja funktionieren sollte.  Da ich nur ein 3er Kit (3x4GB) hab hätte das ja nun gereicht.

Nun bin ich etwas ratlos was das sein kann. Kann das noch an etwas anderes liegen das die eine Ram Bank quasi tot ist? Wollte heute mal einen von den i7 rein hauen, anstatt meinem Xeon.

Komm nun echt ins überlegen, was ich tun soll wenn der das wirklich ein Defekt von 4 der 6 Ramslots ist und maximal Dualchannel möglich ist mit 2 Riegeln.
Da überleg ich 3 mal ob ich nicht beim PT6-SE bleiben soll 

Edit: Foto ( Rot = defekte Bank B ) (Grün = Funktioniert) (Orange = wissentlich defekter Slot)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. März 2016)

Mach mal bitte detailaufnahmen von:
- Sockel
- Bereich Sockel zu RAM-Bänken,  oben und unten
- RAM-Bänke selbst
- Wenn möglich,  vom defekten RAM-Slot


----------



## Malc0m (10. März 2016)

Kann ich erst heute Nachmittag machen, da ich nun auf Arbeit bin.  Hmpf wieder das ganze Mainboard Ausbauen 

Fotos von den Rambänken hab ich oben mal angehangen, hier noch 2 hochauflösendere die hatte ich heute Morgen fix geschossen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. März 2016)

Ichuss auch gleich erst mal los, so ists nicht.


----------



## Knogle (10. März 2016)

Der 2 Kerner schafft sogar 301MHz BCLK  bei moderaten Spannungen, gibt nachher Bilder


----------



## Aslinger (10. März 2016)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Kann ich erst heute Nachmittag machen, da ich nun auf Arbeit bin.  Hmpf wieder das ganze Mainboard Ausbauen
> 
> Fotos von den Rambänken hab ich oben mal angehangen, hier noch 2 hochauflösendere die hatte ich heute Morgen fix geschossen.



Vielleicht kannst du die RAM Bänke wieder so retten: Project: LGA1366 Intel Xeon X5672 and MSI X58-GD45 - YouTube

Das MSI x58  ging bei ihm überhaupt nicht (kein Bild), nach dem "Bad" ging es dann wieder.


----------



## Malc0m (10. März 2016)

So hab mal Fotos gemacht.
Hab die CPUs auch getauscht bzw neu eingesetzt, gleiches spiel mit x5650 oder i7920
die Dunkelbraunen Rambänke funktionieren alle nicht. PC läuft an aber Bild bleibt schwarz, kein Piepen nix. und Ram-LED bleibt Rot. in den beiden Oberen Hellen Rambänken fährt der pc hoch. Und der Untere Helle Ram-Slot ist der Defekte, wo ein Kontaktpin nach innen gebogen ist und man ihn nicht mehr sieht.

Hoffe die Fotos reichen.

bin jetzt echt ratlos was ich machen soll


----------



## morphius (10. März 2016)

Soooooo kleines Update:

Für die die Leistungsfähigkeit der 1366 nochmal sehen wollen neuer Rekord von mir:

AMD Radeon R9 29 X video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X565  @ 2.67GHz,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X58A-UD3R

17871 Punkte neuer Rekord XD

Gruß Morphius

@Knogle Bin gespannt auf die Bilder 301 BCLK heftig.....


----------



## Aslinger (10. März 2016)

Malc0m schrieb:


> So hab mal Fotos gemacht.
> Hab die CPUs auch getauscht bzw neu eingesetzt, gleiches spiel mit x5650 oder i7920
> die Dunkelbraunen Rambänke funktionieren alle nicht. PC läuft an aber Bild bleibt schwarz, kein Piepen nix. und Ram-LED bleibt Rot. in den beiden Oberen Hellen Rambänken fährt der pc hoch. Und der Untere Helle Ram-Slot ist der Defekte, wo ein Kontaktpin nach innen gebogen ist und man ihn nicht mehr sieht.
> 
> ...



Versuchs mal mit Elektroreiniger. Gucke dir das Youtube Video von meinem letzten Post an wie er das MSI damit wiederbeleben konnte.^^


----------



## Malc0m (10. März 2016)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit Elektroreiniger. Gucke dir das Youtube Video von meinem letzten Post an wie er das MSI damit wiederbeleben konnte.^^



Das würde ich ja verstehen, wenn von den Dunkelbraunen Bänken einer wenigstens gehen würde. Aber die 2. Ram-Bank ist quasi wie tot. auch die Ram-LED kontrollleuchte bleibt rot.  Erst wenn in der anderen Ram-Bank was drin ist gehts.

Sonst lief ja alles. Warte auch immernoch auf eine Nachricht vom Verkäufter wie das bei ihm aussah :-/

Hab jetzt erstmal mein P6T-SE wieder drin. Und überleg mir was ich mach. Muss mir mal ein ersatznetzteil besorgen damit ich das außerhalb meines PCs auch testen kann ^^


----------



## Aslinger (10. März 2016)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Das würde ich ja verstehen, wenn von den Dunkelbraunen Bänken einer wenigstens gehen würde. Aber die 2. Ram-Bank ist quasi wie tot. auch die Ram-LED kontrollleuchte bleibt rot.  Erst wenn in der anderen Ram-Bank was drin ist gehts.
> 
> Sonst lief ja alles. Warte auch immernoch auf eine Nachricht vom Verkäufter wie das bei ihm aussah :-/
> 
> Hab jetzt erstmal mein P6T-SE wieder drin. Und überleg mir was ich mach. Muss mir mal ein ersatznetzteil besorgen damit ich das außerhalb meines PCs auch testen kann ^^



Ich würds trotzdem mal versuchen, also das ganze Board reinigen. Der Verk. hat das Board defekt verkauft. Da würde ich Geld zurück verlangen.


----------



## Knogle (10. März 2016)

was ist damit?


----------



## Malc0m (10. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> was ist damit?



danke, aber glaub das wirkt auf dem foto nur als fehler, hab grad von der ecke die du meinst nochmal fotos gemacht und ich konnte nix fehlerhaftes leider sehen


----------



## Knogle (10. März 2016)

Wenn du Versandkosten zahlst wuerde ich mir das Ding mal ansehen


----------



## Malc0m (10. März 2016)

Chris hatte mir sowas ähnliches auch schon angeboten, falls irgendwas Leiterbahn mäßig defekt wäre oder so.

Bei dir muss man ja angst haben das das ding danach Starkstrom aufgeladen ist  

Ne quatsch, ähm ich überleg mal hin und her was ich nun mach. Will das Board schon gern nutzen ist halt nen schönes upgrade zum pt6-se.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. März 2016)

Dass die inneren Bänke nicht booten ist normal, du musst erst die äußeren besetzen, da zickt so manches 1366 bord sonst.


----------



## Malc0m (11. März 2016)

na toll. bei meinem P6T-Se ist das wurscht ob ich die 1. oder die 2. Bank mit 3 Riegeln belege.

Aber auch wenn ich in einem Hellbraunen einen Riegel hatte und dann auch was in einen der Dunkelbraunen gesteckt hab, wurde nur der im Hellbraunen erkannt.
Das müsste doch auch anders sein oder?


----------



## Knogle (11. März 2016)

Beleg mal alle 6


----------



## Malc0m (11. März 2016)

Will ich später mal Probieren.

Wobei sobald was im C1 Slot ( Hellbraun unten mit Pin defekt) war der PC nicht hochgefahren ist oder dauerreboot gemacht hat.

Also kommt man nicht drum rum den defekten Ramslot zu fixen.


----------



## Malc0m (11. März 2016)

Kleines Update.  Die Oberen 4 Ramslots bekomm ich zum Laufen, es lag tatsächlich daran, das der Dunkelbraune Slot erst erkannt wird, wenn im Hellbraunen Slot ein Modul verbaut ist.
Sprich Dualchannel ist mit dem Board im moment mit 4 Modulen möglich...

Die unteren beiden Slot funktionieren nicht, da beim Hellbraunen ein Pin weggebogen ist irgendwie und das Rammodul so einen fehlen kontakt hat.

Nun muss ich mal schaun wie und ob ich den defekten Ram-Slot wieder gefixed bekomm 

Jedenfalls war die Aussage das Triplechannel möglich ist auf dem Board im jetzigen zustand falsch, das geht definitiv nicht. manmanman ärgerlich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. März 2016)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Kann ich erst heute Nachmittag machen, da ich nun auf Arbeit bin.  Hmpf wieder das ganze Mainboard Ausbauen
> 
> Fotos von den Rambänken hab ich oben mal angehangen, hier noch 2 hochauflösendere die hatte ich heute Morgen fix geschossen.



Konnte mir das jetzt mal am PC ansehen. Sieht eigentlich so aus, als wenn nur die Pins innen stehen? Das bekommt man nurmal mit ner Nadel eigentlich gerichtet, das trau ich fast jedem zu 
Wenn der Pin gebrochen istmuss man halt schauen, dass könnte dann haariger werden.


----------



## Malc0m (12. März 2016)

An eine Nadel hatte ich irgendwie garnicht gedacht... naja grad mal probiert...  ich weiss nicht wie der Pin so nach innen verbogen werden konnte. der hin quasi an der Außenseite vom Sockel, erst dort konnte ich was mit der Nadel "ertasten".
Aber dadurch muss auch die lötstelle einen Bruch gehabt haben oder schon los gewesen sein. Jedenfalls hab ich versuch das was ich erspürt hab wieder in die Mitte des Slots zu "drücken"  aber es kam nicht der Pin, sondern die Seite wo etwas Lötzinn dran war...
=> Pin lag da Lose im Ramslot-Gehäuse.. und nun neben dem Board auf meinem Tisch :-/

Und nun die Frage, kann man so einen Ramslot Auswechseln lassen? Oder ist da das Risiko höher das man das Board komplett schrottet?


----------



## Knogle (12. März 2016)

man kann es probieren, ist aber Aufwand


----------



## Malc0m (12. März 2016)

Bekommt man so einen DDR3 Slot irgendwo nachgekauft?

Ja ich weiss, da es nicht grade wenig Lötstellen sind   So von der Persönlichen Einschätzung sind es zwar einer der leichtesten Lötstellen, da sie recht groß sind, aber halt in der Masse viele...

Die andere Option wäre halt das Board nur im Dualchannel zu betreiben :-/ wo ich meine 3x4gb in 2x8gb wechseln müsste


----------



## Knogle (12. März 2016)

Die kannste wahrscheinlich bei alibaba kaufen oder in der Bucht mal schauen
Vielleicht habe ich auch noch welche da
Sonst kannst du einfach wie ich einmal, den Slot entfernen so dass nur die Kontakte da sind, und diese Kontakte dann direkt an den RAM festloeten


----------



## Malc0m (12. März 2016)

ähm... die option kommt für mich nicht in frage Knogle xD

Wenn soll das nicht gedoctort werden sondern richtig repariert ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. März 2016)

Ich würde n Schrott Mainborad schlachten. 

Da kann man auch testen,  ob man evtl Slot und Pins getrennt bekommt. Dann brauchst du nur den Pin tauschen


----------



## Knogle (12. März 2016)

Schrott Mainboard habe ich mein 775er da


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. März 2016)

Ddr3? Weil, wenn man den Slot doch komplett tauschen muss,  wäre das wichtig. 

Beim Pin nicht,  die sind identisch.


----------



## Malc0m (12. März 2016)

wie willst du den den Pin in das Ramgehäuse reinbekommen? das ist doch so eine geschlossene Kiste Chris.

Schrott x57 kosten ja immernoch 20-30euro mindesten 

Ist halt die frage ob sich das Lohnt oder das Risiko größer ist das Board zu schrotten beim wechsel größer ist 

den losen Pin hab ich noch hier


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. März 2016)

Es passiert eher nichts,  und von unten durch fädeln müsste ggf. klappen


----------



## Malc0m (12. März 2016)

Ich glaub das größte Problem wirds sein an nen Ram-Slot zu kommen 

Die ansprüche der gleichen Farbe stell ich ja schonmal garnicht xD


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. März 2016)

Da sind kaputte Bords doch perfekt. Und ddr3 Bords in defekt gibts doch je nach Sockel für fast geschenkt.


----------



## Malc0m (12. März 2016)

Hat von euch jemand mal nen Leistungsunterschied gemacht, speziel wenn man mehr Ram drin hat und auch höhere Mhz fährt.

Sprich 1866mhz 3x4gb  vs  2x8gb   ( triple vs dual channel )

Ist das überhaupt groß zu merken?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. März 2016)

Ja und nein, kommt drauf an bei was, und ob du 1800 MHz und mehr überhaupt stabil bekommst.

Nichtsdestotrotz, tripple Channel ist im Vorteil.
Und wenn wir von 3x 1600 ausgehen, sind wir beim selben Durchsatz mit dual channel schon bei 2400 ...

Mit passed hohem Uncore und Spannungen sollte aber bis etwa 1800-2000mhz ram machbar sein.


----------



## Malc0m (12. März 2016)

Also meiner läuft zZ auf 1850Mhz Stabil ohne probleme. ist halt die überlegung ob ich groß was merken würde wenn ich mir den austausch des defekten Sockels erspare und einfach auf Dualchannel umstelle.
Rendern / Berechnen tue ich nicht. Ist nen reiner Privat / Gaming Pc.


----------



## Aslinger (12. März 2016)

Bei grafiklimitierten Spielen wirst null Unterschied merken. Wenn du auf 720 p und Medium Details zockst, wirst etwas weniger Frames haben.


----------



## Aslinger (13. März 2016)

Also DX12 wird uns S1366 User wohl hoffentlich noch länger Freude bereiten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...d-vxao-support-erschienen-11.html#post8095711

Sorry für Doppelpost!


----------



## Malc0m (13. März 2016)

Also wenn ich so den Dual vs Triple Channel vergleich im netz so lese... mach ich mir die Arbeit / Risiko nicht und repariere den Slot.  Da sind ja sogut wie keine unterschiede. 

Zwischen kühlkörper und Spannungswandler, welche wärmeleid-Pad stärke braucht man da 0,5mm 1mm oder 1,5mm ?
Glaub ich pack da wieder nen pad drunter, das wirkt mir sauberer als mit Paste auf den wandler xD


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2016)

Denke 0,5 wirds tun,  wwnn andere da paste nehmen


----------



## Iryoss (13. März 2016)

Moin Leute 

Undzwar hab ich ein Problem mit meinem X58 Pro-E von MSI, wenn ich meine CPU mit Prime oder Linx belaste fängt mein board an zu fipen und nach 2-3 min. freezt dann Windows und dazu leuchten nur noch 4 von 5 Phasen LEDs(wenn dies was zu bedeuten hat).
Wäre froh wenn ihr mir bei meinem problem helfen könntet


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. März 2016)

Hat das pro-e nen Green Power Bereich im BIOS?

Wenn ja, schau mal, ob ob die Phasenregelung an ist. Ggf. ausschalten. 

Das klingt für mich jedenfalls nach nem Stromproblem.

Achja, bitte mal Details zur cpu, ram und den Settings. Netzteil wäre auch wichtig,  Marke Modellreihe und Leistung.


----------



## Iryoss (14. März 2016)

Einen Green Power bereich gibts im BIOS dort hab ich auch jetzt die Phasenregelung ausgeschalten. (Gleiches Ergebniss)

CPU: Xeon X5650
Ram: Kingston HyperX Fury 1333mhz
Netzteil: Trust 600w Netzteil (mehr weiß ich dazu nicht)


----------



## Timberwo1f (14. März 2016)

Kurze Frage an Knogle oder  Chris-W201-Fan. Ich habe heute einen HP Proliant DL380 G7 geschenkt bekommen. Eigentlich hätte ich auf einen G8 gehofft aber man will ja nicht undankbar sein.

Nun in dem Server ist zur Zeit ein Xeon L5640 verbaut und ein Sockel frei. Preislich bewegen sich der L5640 und der X5650 auf ziemlich ähnlichem Niveau. Würdet ihr einfach einen zweiten L5640  kaufen oder doch lieber zwei X5650 und den L5640 dann in der Bucht veräußern?


----------



## LordEliteX (14. März 2016)

Kommt warscheinlich drauf an was du damit vor hast :p 
Übertakten geht glaub nicht so gut wie mit nem X5650


----------



## Timberwo1f (14. März 2016)

Übertaktet soll nicht werden denn dazu ist das Gehäuse mit seinen 2HE einfach der falsche Fromfaktor zudem ich jetzt wenig Motivation habe ich da mit irgend welchen Modifikationen der Bitregister herum zu ärgern.

Momentan tendiere ich ja aufgrund des höheren Basistaktes ja eher zu zwei X5650 jedoch muss der L5640 ja auch erst wieder verkauft werden.


----------



## LordEliteX (14. März 2016)

Mit dem Turboboost macht der L5640 auch seine 2,8 Ghz das sind nur 200 weniger als der X5650 ob sich das dann lohnt kann ich nicht sagen ^^ 
Der Vorteil bei dem L5640 ist das er nur 60W TDP hat. Das ist dann bei dir besser mit dem Gehäuse denk ich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. März 2016)

Da würde ich erst mal hinterfragen,  ob 2 cpu überhaupt sinnvoll sind. 

Aber so viel machen 200mhz eh nicht aus, da würde ich eher nur einen nachkaufen.


----------



## Malc0m (15. März 2016)

kleiner zwischenbericht.. Ram , Leitpads und Platinenreiniger kamen heute an..

2x8gb 2400  gskill ares ram erkennt sogar das gute sabertooth x58 .. und da soll jemand nochmal sagen die asus boards sind wählerrich xD

Mal schaun ob ich morgen ans Saubermachen und wieder umbauen wage ^^


----------



## Knogle (15. März 2016)

Hat jemand lusst seinen CPU Stromverbrauch mal mit einem Amperemeter zu messen? Dann kann man endlich genaue Aussagen ueber den CPU Verbrauch machen


----------



## Timberwo1f (15. März 2016)

@ Chris-W201-Fan

" Da würde ich erst mal hinterfragen, ob 2 cpu überhaupt sinnvoll sind."

Naja, definiere Sinvoll. Der DL380 wird sicherlich nicht 24/7 bei mir laufen viel eher soll er eine kleine Spielwiese für mich sein um darauf verschiedene VMs zu hosten sowie mein Wissen im Bezug auf automated Provisioning mittels Vagrant zu vertiefen. Sprich RAM und Cores kann man eigentlich nie genug haben. Zudem mochte ich den Server auch zum Encodieren meiner Urlaubsvideos verwenden und gegebenenfalls auch mein Sony Vegas Projekte dort rendern lassen, wenn dies ohne weiteres so über das Netzwerk möglich ist (da muss ich aber zuerst noch recherchieren).

Die Entscheidung zu den CPUs ist jetzt aber eh schon gefallen, da ich mMn. ein sehr gutes Angebot für 2 X5650 inkl. Versand für 140€, erstehen konnte, und schon einen potentiellen Käufer für meinen L5640 gefunden habe.

Jetzt heißt es eigentlich nur mehr günstig irgendwo her 4GB oder 8GB DDR3 reg. Module zu bekommen, denn mit der jetzigen Ausstattung von nur 12GB werde ich schnell an meine Grenzen stoßen. Hat in dieser Hinsicht von auch jemand einen heißen Tipp.


----------



## Garion88 (15. März 2016)

Hat jemand n Plan vom übertakten eine X5650 mit einem Gogabyte Mainboard?

Hab ein EX58-UD3R rev. 1.6/1.7 
12 gb G.Skill Ripjaws 1600
Alpenföhn Brocken oder Groß Clockner

Wär echt cool wenn mir jemand da weiterhelfen könnte 

Würde ihn gerne auf Ca. 3,6 GHz Takten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. März 2016)

Ud3r ist doch top dafür. 

Neuestes bios drauf und dann an die werte der letzten Seiten anlehnen.

@Timber, ok, dafür kann es lohnen. Wollte nur drauf hinweisen,  gibt genug Leute die eben nicht auf dem Schirm haben,  dass das nicht immer so klappt.

Achja, 3x 4gb reg hab ich noch hier,  die laufen bei mir nicht,  da ich ja nur consumerbords habe.
Wenn de magst, kannst ja mal schauen ob die bei dir laufen.


----------



## Garion88 (16. März 2016)

Hmm okay dass das Board dafür gut is is ja schonmal nice 
Dann werd ich mich mal durch den Thread arbeiten. Wenn ich da noch durchblicke :/

Hat vielleicht sonst jemand Vergleichswerte parat für 3,6-3,8 ghz.? Wenn das temperaturmäßig läuft würd ich auch auf 4 gehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. März 2016)

Also 4ghz solten normal bei etwa 1,3v vcore liegen,  das müsste von der temp ohne weiteres gehen. 

Qpi musst du sehen, je nach uncore und qpi Takt kommst du fix auf Werte über 1,4v ist aber noch ok.


----------



## Malc0m (16. März 2016)

Kurze Zwischenfrage

SONAX 8  Professional ElektronikReiniger, 5  ml: Amazon.de: Auto

Hatte ich mir bestellt, wollte damit einmal über das ganze Board gehen, da brauch ich mir keine Gedanken machen, das es schädlich ist oder?
Quasi einmal jeden schmodder vom Board holen, hab die Vermutung das einer der Vorbesitzer eine Raucherhaushalt war sitzt an manchen stellen so ne festere dünne dreck / Staubschicht drauf die mich nervt xD


----------



## Iryoss (16. März 2016)

Wollte nochma fragen ob jemand schon ne lösung für mein problem hat ?


----------



## Knogle (16. März 2016)

Also ich leere immer ne ganze Flasche Ethanol auf dem Board aus zum reinigen


----------



## Malc0m (16. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Also ich leere immer ne ganze Flasche Ethanol auf dem Board aus zum reinigen



so radikal will ich nicht sein xD


----------



## Aslinger (16. März 2016)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage
> 
> SONAX 8�64�� Professional ElektronikReiniger, 5��ml: Amazon.de: Auto
> 
> ...



Für jedes Elektronikbauteil geeignet. So machen wie er: Project: LGA1366 Intel Xeon X5672 and MSI X58-GD45 - YouTube


----------



## Malc0m (16. März 2016)

Ja das Video hatte ich mir ja angeguckt ^^ wollte da nur nochmal auf nummer sicher gehen 

Flüssigkeit und Mainboard da bin ich irgendwie vorsichtiger


----------



## Fatal Justice (16. März 2016)

Zum Reinigen nutze ich auch nur Ethanol. 80-100% gab es recht günstig in der Apotheke. Keine 3 Euro für 200ml.


----------



## Timberwo1f (16. März 2016)

@ Chris-W201-Fan

Was sollen die 12GB DDR3 reg. kosten sollten sie funktionieren? Von welchem Hersteller sind denn die Speicherchips? Bei den vorhandenen 12GB kommen die Chips von Micron.


----------



## Malc0m (16. März 2016)

Habs jetzt mit dem Spray gemacht... von Oben siehts auch echt top aus.. nur von Unten ist es teilweise echt Matt geworden und speziel an den außenstellen wo auch die schrauben durchgehen siehts teilweise dreckiger aus als vorher, aber selbst wenn ich mit reinigungsbenzin drüber geh ist es kurz normal aber sobald das benzin verdampft wirds wieder so matt schatiert...

naja lass es bis morgen mal austrocknen und teste es dann mal..


----------



## Knogle (16. März 2016)

Hat jemand eigentlich eines der "ES" Mainboard Modelle fuer 1366 mit ICH9 Southbridge?


----------



## Knogle (16. März 2016)

Wen es interessiert, der Stromverbrauch kann bei 1366er 6 Kernern mit der Funktion f(x) = 0.306x +51,7 beschrieben werden, und der der 4 Kerner mit f(x) = 0,321x +51,9 in Abhaengigkeit der Temperatur


----------



## CaptainIglo26 (17. März 2016)

Servus zusammen,

mein System ist folgendes:
CPU: Xeon X5650
Mainboard: ASUS P6T SE
RAM: Kingston KHX 1600C9
GRAKA: Sapphire 290 tri X OC

Momentan läuft die CPU auf 3654 MHz bis vor kurzem auf alles wunderbar. Crysis 3, CS GO, CAD Programme alles einwandfrei. Voreinigen Tagen habe ich dann Metro 2033 Redux installiert und gespielt. Nach circa 15 Minuten ist der Rechner ausgegangen und wurde selbstständig neu gestartet. Meine Frage an euch: Kann dieses Problem an meinen OC Einstellungen liegen (siehe Anhang)? Ein Temperatur Problem kann ich ausschließen. Die Temps von Graka und CPU sind im grünen Bereich. Ich habe angefangen die UCLK Frequenz immer ein stückweit nach unten zu korrigieren, da mir aufgefallen ist, je niedriger, desto länger dauert es bis der Rechner während Metro selbstständig ausgeht. 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe.

Captain


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. März 2016)

Das dürfte dann ein Fehler im Cache oder den imc sein.

Qpi voltage hoch. Da geht noch einiges.
Mein e5620 läuft bei 1,44v qpi


----------



## Knogle (17. März 2016)

Habe jetzt die Ursache warum OC auf Dual CPU Boards so schlecht geht
Es ist nicht das Board sondern die CPU, wenn der QPI bei beispielsweis 5,8GT/s ist, also 2900MHz, dann gibt es einen Freeze sobald der QPI durch den BCLK ueber 2999MHz erreicht, oder niedriger als 2800MHz
Das liegt am QPI watchdog, da werden bei den Dual CPU boards 2 Pins genutzt namens T_QPI_CLOCK_DETECT um die Stabilitaet des QPIs zu kontrollieren, diese sind bei Consumer Boards nicht belegt
Klebt man diese ab, geht overclocking ganz easy  

Habe zum Glueck ein Pinout bekommen vom Sockel 1366 

Problem ist: Aenderungen am QPI kann man nur bei nem Reset durchfuehren da die Register nach der QPI Initliaization gelockt sind
Wenn man den T_COMP Widerstand von 50 Ohm auf 25 Ohm setzt sind sogar 9,5GT/s ohne Probleme moeglich

Problem bei den hohen QPI Frequenzen ist, die Rechteckspannung veraendert sich, und die Flanken fallen ab




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deshalb braucht man eine hoehere Differential Amplitude damit das wieder vernuenftig funktioniert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. März 2016)

Sehr nette Infos,


----------



## Knogle (17. März 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Sehr nette Infos,



Ja  habe vorher immer gedacht dass es an den Boards liegt, dem ist aber nicht so


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. März 2016)

Na dann los, 2 x5650 auf 4,8ghz


----------



## Knogle (17. März 2016)

Koennte klappen^^ fehlt grad nur das Board 
Aber mein Kollege aus den USA hat irgendwie 30x Supermicro X8DTi-F Boards bekommen und unendlich viele CPUs von seiner Firma wo er arbeitet


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. März 2016)

Soll er mal was in D entsorgen von


----------



## Knogle (17. März 2016)

Wird wohl nicht so einfach mit dem Import  die CPUs die er hat sind alles nur E5504 und E5620


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. März 2016)

Ach n dual-Board und n e5620 wäre bei mir schon genug, dann kann ich mal mit den beiden rumspielen und mir für den ud3r Rechner n x5660 oder 5670 holen.


----------



## Knogle (17. März 2016)

Brauche nachhe paar Register von deibem UD3 weil das hat den gleichen Taktgenerator wie das X8DTiF


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. März 2016)

Ok, müssen wir heute abend mal schauen. 

Nachher bin ich Wände schleifen.


----------



## Malc0m (17. März 2016)

Ich muss nochmal nerven ^^ 

Bevor ich bei mir das Board einbau...

Also laufen tuts nach meiner Reinigung. Nur weiss von euch vll jemand was das für ein "siff" auf der Rückseite des boards ist? Das kam erst durch das Reinigen mit dem Elektroreiniger. Und ist nur auf der Rückseite.
Hab es schon versucht mit Reinigungsbezin wegzubekommen, aber sobald es trocknet ist dieser Matte schleier wieder da. Und auch den Dreck am Boardrand geht nicht wirklich weg :-/

Denke mal schädlich ist das nicht oder?


----------



## Knogle (17. März 2016)

Sieht imo so aus wie Flussmittel


----------



## Malc0m (17. März 2016)

schlimm / nicht schlimm?


----------



## Knogle (17. März 2016)

Schlimm  ist unguenstig wenn das Flussmittel ueberall ist


----------



## bingo88 (17. März 2016)

Naja, normalerweise leitet das Zeug nicht und ist eher optisch störend. Kann sein, dass das mit dem Reinigungsmittel einfach reagiert hat.


----------



## Malc0m (17. März 2016)

wo soll das den herkommen?

edit: okay, was anderes hab ich ja nicht aufs board gegeben und wundert mich das es nur die rückseite ist.
Und speziel an stellen wo große lötstellen / durchtritte sind.

wenns nicht leitend ist okay. wie gesagt anspringen tut es ohne probleme komm ins bios usw..
Kann ich da zur sicherheit gegen tun?


----------



## bingo88 (17. März 2016)

Flussmittel wird beim Löten benötigt und ich hatte bisher noch keine Platine im PC, die nicht wenigstens Spuren davon aufwies. Das kann halt mit dem Reiniger reagiert haben, so dass das nun deutlich sichtbarer ist (ich nenn das jetzt mal "milchig geworden").


----------



## Malc0m (17. März 2016)

ja richtig, milchig. und wenn es feucht wird ist es wieder weg bis es trocknet.

Das milchige find ich garnicht so schlimm, mir sind diese "dreckspuren" an den außenseiten wo zb große lötstellen sind eher blöd aufgefallen.


----------



## Knogle (18. März 2016)

Also mit dem i7 5820k bin ich sehr zufrieden, der macht bei 1,0V 3,8GHz , aber witzigerweise haben der i7 5820k und der Xeon X5650 unter Last bei Taktgleichstand etwa den gleichen Stromverbrauch, der ist bei beiden Prozessoren durch die selbe Funktion angebeben * f(t) = 0.306t +51,7*
Unter Volllast zeigt mein Amperemeter 15A an


----------



## Malc0m (18. März 2016)

Kannst du mal die Leistung der beiden CPUs bei gleichem Takt vergleichen? Und Rest auch recht ähnliche Bestückung.


----------



## Knogle (18. März 2016)

Also habe nur Dual Channel^^ kann aber trotzdem vergleichen
Habe aber leider keinen 6 Kerner 1366 da aktuell


----------



## Malc0m (18. März 2016)

Achso, ja ne meinte schon 5820k vs X5650 bei gleichem takt ^^


----------



## Knogle (18. März 2016)

^^ koenntest du denn deinen X5650 auf exakt 3,6GHz runtertakten? Dann koennen wir ruhig Passmark, MaxMemm, CPU-Z Benchmark, Cinebench R15 Single und Multi, LinX und AIDA64 machen


----------



## Malc0m (18. März 2016)

Lass mich erstmal meine Sabertooth Baustelle nächste Woche fertig bekommen xD


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> witzigerweise haben der i7 5820k und der Xeon X5650 unter Last bei Taktgleichstand etwa den gleichen Stromverbrauch, der ist bei beiden Prozessoren durch die selbe Funktion angebeben * f(t) = 0.306t +51,7*


Was soll denn t für ein Parameter sein? Die Zeit macht hier ja nicht sonderlich viel Sinn.

Hier hat sich mal jemand intensiv mit einem ähnlichen Thema beschäftigt.


----------



## Knogle (18. März 2016)

Wobei ich finde dass die Watt Dinger nicht viel Sinn machen, da finde ich meine Konstruktion mit dem Amperemeter schon sinnvoller 
Aber die Diagramme zeigen eher eine e-Funktion


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2016)

Das sind eh alles Schätzeisen, für ordentlich kalibriertes Messequipment muss man zuviel Geld auf den Tisch legen 
Ich bin mit meinem E-Technik-Studium damals nicht so weit gekommen, aber zumindest bei CMOS ist das nicht wirklich linear (P ~ 0.5 * U^2 * f * k). Ist aber trotzdem ne interessante Untersuchung.

Edit: Hab hier sogar mal ein Paper dazu gefunden.


----------



## rottwag (19. März 2016)

Hi Leute, 

kurzes Update: bei meinem Kumpel läuft jetzt der in Korea bestellte w3670 @ 4ghz (20x200) auf dem MSI x58 Pro-e. 

Der Bus läuft auch jenseits der 200 stabil. Aber CPU Takt wird durch die Temperatur bzw. Spannung limitiert!  Wir wollten allerding die 70 Grad bei linx auch nicht überschreiten - evtl. War diese gesteckte Limit zu übertrieben.

Bei meinem x5670 habe ich auch noch etwas geschraubt. Anstatt 4,1 GHz (186x22) @1,22V läuft meine CPU nun auf 4,2Ghz (200x21). @1,27V. 

4,3 GHz (195x22) lief auch bei 1,33V nicht richtig stabil und Temperatur war bei Linx schon echt Grenze Richtung 80Grad. Höher wollte ich deshalb nicht gehen. Schade...


Kann man noch irgendwas machen um die Temperaturen in den Griff zu kriegen? Wir haben beide den Brocken 2. 

Wieviel Grad weniger hätte man den grob mit ner Wasserkühlung. Gibt es da Geheimtipps oder Empfehlungen?

Gruß


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. März 2016)

Thema Temp mit Wasser:

Mein E5620 läuft bei etwa 1,3v auf etwa 60 Grad bei Wasserkühlung, allerdings mit etwa 12-14 Grad Umgebungstemperatur. Das Zeug steht im Keller.

Da geht also schon was Richtung 10-15 Grad runter mit Wasser.


----------



## LordEliteX (20. März 2016)

Man wie schafft ihr das, dass ihr eure CPU mit so wenig Vcore auf 4Ghz + bekommt 

Meiner will schon für 4Ghz 1.27 Volt ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. März 2016)

Kommt halt drauf an was du als bord, als cpu und auch sonst hast.
Mein e5620 ist unter Wasser, ergo sehr kühl,  dass begunstigt niedrigen vcore minimal, und ich bin mit etwa 1,26v ja nicht weit weg von dir.

Meine x5560 brauchen über 1,36v für 4,1ghz, für 4,2 sogar eher 1,4v


----------



## LordEliteX (20. März 2016)

Ok 1.36 ist echt schon viel ^^

Teste gerade 1.3 Volt bei 4.2 Ghz
lief 1 Stunde und 30 min dann bluescreen aber warscheinlich wegen zu geringer QPI Spannung hab die etwas runtergestellt weil ich nur noch 190 Bclk hab.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. März 2016)

also 1,36 ist nicht viel, das kann man auch mit deutlich mehr machen, so ab 1,45v reden wir mal von viel 

Ist aber auch ne frage, wohin man will. für 24/7 ist sicher 1,4v schon ne harte nummer, wenn man nicht gerade wasserkühlung nutzt.

aber mit dne 32nm CPUs ist das ja alles von der Kühlung recht entspannt gegenüber den 45nm


----------



## LordEliteX (20. März 2016)

Ja mit der Kühlung ist das echt richtig entspannt  

Mein i7 930 hat bei 1.35 Volt meine Heizung ersetzt 

Update bezüglich des X5650

1.32 Volt und es reicht immer noch nicht für 4.2 Ghz -.-


----------



## rottwag (20. März 2016)

Wieviel QPI Spannung hast du denn? 
Beim x5650 brauchst du ja 20x210 um auf 4,2 GHz zu kommen.

Mein Kumpel braucht für 4 GHz auch 1,27V... Ich brauche halt weniger. Jede CPU ist anders, aber es hängt auch vom Board ab glaube ich... 

Mein Kumpel hat noch günstig einen x5680 an Land gezogen, mal gucken, was mit dem geht...

...am Ende ist es eigentlich egal, ob man jetzt 4,0 oder 4,3Ghz hat...  Wenn 4 nicht reichen muss eh ne neue Plattform her...


----------



## LordEliteX (20. März 2016)

Es sind nich ganz 4.2Ghz sind 4180Mhz hab halt gerundet 

Hatte vorher 200x20 gehabt also 4Ghz dort hatte ich ihn mit 1.27 Volt Vcore und 1.3 Volt Qpi und da lief er weit über 8 Stunden in Prime95 ohne Probleme 

Update:  (läuft seit 2 Stunden unter Prime95 ohne Probleme)

 22x190 
QPI Spannung die selbe und Vcore ist gerade bei 1.336 Volt


und ja eigentlich ist es egal ob 4 Ghz oder 4.2 aber es reizt mich halt das Maximum raus zukitzeln


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. März 2016)

Dafür macht man doch OC


----------



## idge (21. März 2016)

Eben, macht euch mal nicht ins Hemd, wenn ihr bei Riesen OCs dann halt mit Extrem-Stresstests wie LinPack (IntelBurnIn, LinX) in die Nähe des Temperaturmaximums kommt.
Solche Temps sind normal in diesen OC-Regionen, so über 4.2 Ghz fangen die Dinger halt auch an zu heizen unter Last.
Für Maximal-Overclocks ist das halt der "Preis", den man zahlen muss. In der Praxis hat das, ebenso wie andere synthetische Extrem-Tests, null Relevanz.

Zum Vergleich: Habe hier einen Xeon E5649 mit 1.325V laufen mit VDroop Kompensation, also unter Last gibt es nochmal 0,02-0,03V obendrauf, sprich ca 1.355 maximal, damit ist er stabil. Beim Linx/IntelBurnIn geht er teilweise auch über die 80° Marke mit einem Mugen2 mit 2 Lüftern (Drehzahl runtergesetzt 70%).
Im laufenden Betrieb schafft es keine Anwendung (inkl. x264 Batch-Konversion/Handbrake), kein Spiel und kein Benchmark diesen über 70° zu bringen.
Normal sind idle 35-38°, Games/3DMark 40-60°, Videokonvertierung 68-70°.  Kaum schlechter als der 4790 Heizwell eines Kollegen mit Silent-Lüfter (Macho).

Die 80° mit einem Brocken 2 bei @4.3 in LinX sind also gar net schlecht, zumal die CPU da ja noch nichtmal drosselt. Einfach mal HWInfo nebenher laufen lassen und auf die maximal erreichten CPU-Temps beim normalen Gebrauch der bevorzugten Anwendungen achten. Dann hat man tatsächlich aussagekräftige Werte.


----------



## rottwag (21. März 2016)

Ja, das kann ich nur bestätigen: Gesten 2 Stunden JC3 gedaddelt und hwmonitor lief genau aus diesem Grund. Max. Temp auf einem Core waren 59 Grad! Also gar kein Problem - selbst im heißen Sommer noch ausreichend Luft. 

Mehr Spannung muss aber auch nicht sein, weil ich habe ein besseres Gefühl, wenn der Rechner im Idle und Surfen bei 1,25V bleibt.... Da eine 1,3x fände ich irgendwie doof. Nicht für 100 MHz mehr... 

Gruß


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2016)

ich hab die vcore mit Offset gesetzt, dadurch hab ich im idle natürlich deutlich niedrigere vcore und temps, 

das problem bei meinen Temps ist halt, dass die werte nicht immer unter 100% gleichen Bedingungen entstehen.

Außerdem ist ne Wakü bei ca. 12 Grad Umgebungstemperatur nicht ganz repräsentativ


----------



## Klausn (21. März 2016)

Wer verkauft denn da in Deutschland jetzt ein SR-2 samt Verpackung? 
EVGA SR-2 Classified, with all accessories and box. | eBay



Temperatur bin ich bei "The Divison" mit 4GhZ immer bei 62 Grad max. bei mir ist durch OC eher die 980er schon am limit, die hat tw. auch 65-70Grad und VRAM auch immer max. ausgelastet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2016)

vram ist n Treibersoftware,  der lädt alles rein was Bis zu ner gewissen Grenze rein passt, damit im Fall des Bedarfs nicht erst von hdd/ssd geladen werden muss. wenn die 8gb hätte,  waren auch 7,8gb belegt


----------



## LordEliteX (21. März 2016)

Bei GTA V ist die Max temp auch nur bei 55 Grad bei 4.2Ghz also passt alles


----------



## rottwag (21. März 2016)

[quote}Bei GTA V ist die Max temp auch nur bei 55 Grad bei 4.2Ghz also passt alles [/quote]

laufen die 4,2 jetzt stabil, ja? Wieviel Spannung brauchst du nun für Core bzw. QPI?  (unter Load)


----------



## LordEliteX (21. März 2016)

Ja die laufen jetzt stabil  Vcore ist bei 1.325 [laut bios] Cpu-z zeigt aber 1.336 an 
QPI-Spannung liegt bei 1.2925

Temps unter Prime95 sind max. 66 Grad (nur 1 Kern) rest liegt zwischen 61-64


----------



## Aslinger (21. März 2016)

rottwag schrieb:


> [quote}Bei GTA V ist die Max temp auch nur bei 55 Grad bei 4.2Ghz also passt alles



laufen die 4,2 jetzt stabil, ja? Wieviel Spannung brauchst du nun für Core bzw. QPI?  (unter Load)[/QUOTE]

Die Graka heizt ja auch das Gehäuse auf und somit steigt auch die CPU temp unter Games. 

Bei mir z.B. mit der Titan X habe ich 38° Kühlkörpertemp. wenn ich mind. eine halbe Stunde Dying Light zocke. Unter Win im Leerlauf runter auf 29°. Beide Nuctua Lüfter auf 7V gedrosselt. CPU Temp bei Games ca. 53°. Im Hochsommer bei 27°-28° Raumtemp auch mal max. 63° wenn ich die Lüfter nur auf 7V laufen lasse. Kühlkörperteps war da um die 45°.

Im Hochsommer macht spielen übrigens keinen Spass mehr bei der Hitze.

Den Megahalems Kühler nutze ich schon seit Kauf des 1366er vor 7 Jahren, aber noch immer ein guter Kühler, wenn auch nicht so gut wie neue Highend Kühler z.B. von Nocuta NH-D15.

Bei meinem X-Alien Case würde ich da den Deckel nicht mehr zu bekommen. Beim jetzigen Kühler gehts grade noch damit der Seitenlüfter nicht anstosst.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2016)

Wenn du damals den iFX14 verbaut hättest, der damals top end war, wäre der unterschied zum NH-D15 heute wohl au ch verschwindend klein 

du musst schon die Kühlerklassen beachten


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2016)

Der gute alte EK Supreme (also der aller Erste, nicht die ganzen ähnlich benannten Nachfolger) wischt nach wie vor mit jedem Luftkühler und ner Menge neuerer "LT" Wasserkühlern den Boden und die Universalhalterung passt immer noch überall drauf. DAS ist ne langfristige Investition .


----------



## Knogle (26. März 2016)

So schaut der BCLK etwa aus 
Bei etwa 133MHz noch ne tolle Rechteckspannung, habe halt auch nur ein 100MHz Scope verwendet, ging aber trotzdem einigermassen mit 133MHz


----------



## number_eight_burp (26. März 2016)

Hallo hab mal da eine Frage was folgende Mobo/Cpu kombo noch wert ist.
Gigabyte x58 extreme
Intel Xeon 5650


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> So schaut der BCLK etwa aus
> Bei etwa 133MHz noch ne tolle Rechteckspannung, habe halt auch nur ein 100MHz Scope verwendet, ging aber trotzdem einigermassen mit 133MHz


Das Scope kann dir möglichen Ripple etc. gar nicht auflösen. Auf dem Ding wird auch ein stark gestörtes Signal noch wie ein Rechteck aussehen.


----------



## Knogle (26. März 2016)

Naja wenn ich auf 200MHz gehen gehen die Taktflanken stark runter


----------



## Neon1 (26. März 2016)

Hallo Leute,

da bin ich wieder.
Könnt ihr mir bei den Settings zu meinem neuen  Xeon  X5670  etwas behilflich sein bitte?
Die Werte habe ich bei der neuen CPU erstmal gleich gelassen wie beim i7-920
Was sind wegen Einstellungen Takt, Spannung, etc eure Empfehlungen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rottwag (27. März 2016)

Moin,

also erstmal den BClk ausloten; D.h. Multi auf 12 und BLCk auf 185. core Spannung stellst du einfach mal auf 1,25v - spielt aufgrund der niedrigen Taktfrequenz noch keine Rolle.

Qpi Spannung würde ich auf 1,30 stellen und NB Spannung auf 1,2. PLL auf 1,8 volt fixen.

Nach dem Booten startest du Linx (dabei mit z.B. hwmonitor die temps und Spannungen überwachen)

CPU Temp sollte die 80 Graf dabei nicht über schreiten. 

Wenn Linx 5 min ohne Absturz gelaufen ist, dann gehst du 5 BLCk hoch.

Mehr als 200 BLCk brauchst du eigentlich nicht, da du nen Multi von 22 hast und damit auf 4,4Ghz kommen könntest.

Sollte es bei Linx zu Fehlern kommen, dann kann es auch am RAM liegen ( Spannung z.B. auf 1,6V erhöhen und/oder anderer Teiler und/oder Timings entschärfen). Musst halt schauen, dass du innerhalb der specs bleibst, um den RAM als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen. 
Des Weiteren kannst du bei Fehlern den uncore Bereich noch ein was runterdrehen. Z.B. von ca. 3600 auf 3400. das hilft auch oft.

Am Ende ist der BLCk noch stabil, welcher mit vollen 10 Linx Läufen durch gegangen ist. 

...danach geht es dann ans ausloten der Taktfrequenz insgesamt. D.h. CPU Spannung hoch (1,32v, oder was sich bei dir noch kühlen lässt- max 80 Graf in Linx). Multi auf 22... Und BLCk von 180 aufwärts in 5er Schritten. 
Wenn Linx abschmiert, wieder 5 BLCk runter und dann mal 10 Durchgänge laufen lassen, ob es dann noch reicht. Alternativ kannst du die CPU Spannung noch hochdrehen sofern die Kühlung reicht - mehr als 1,35v würde ich nicht fahren für 24/7....

Soweit erstmal...


----------



## morphius (28. März 2016)

So hey Jungs. Ich mal wieder. nachdem ich die letzten Wochen rum und eingestellt habe, habe ich jetzt mal ne Frage. Mein Rechner läuft jetzt mit 2 Profilen (wegen Strom und Lebenszeit das mit ~4GHZ).
allerdings habe ich subjektiv das Gefühl das nicht alles Rund läuft. in einigen Spielen habe ich Framedrops und kann mir das nicht erklären da ja meine GRAKA doch recht Potent ist und die CPU natürlich auch. könnt ihr mal einen Blick drauf werfen und mir Sagen wo ich nen Fehler drin haben könnte?

@Klausn was macht das SR2 Projekt?

Profil 1:
4 GHZ 1 Pictures, 4 GHZ 1 Images, 4 GHZ 1 Photos, 4 GHZ 1 Videos - Image - TinyPic - Kostenlose Bild- und Videospeicherung und gemeinsame Nutzung von Fotos
4 GHZ 2 Pictures, 4 GHZ 2 Images, 4 GHZ 2 Photos, 4 GHZ 2 Videos - Image - TinyPic - Kostenlose Bild- und Videospeicherung und gemeinsame Nutzung von Fotos
4 GHZ 3 Pictures, 4 GHZ 3 Images, 4 GHZ 3 Photos, 4 GHZ 3 Videos - Image - TinyPic - Kostenlose Bild- und Videospeicherung und gemeinsame Nutzung von Fotos

Profil 2:
Image - TinyPic - Kostenlose Bild- und Videospeicherung und gemeinsame Nutzung von Fotos
Image - TinyPic - Kostenlose Bild- und Videospeicherung und gemeinsame Nutzung von Fotos
http://de.tinypic.com/r/2s0y3qu/9

Danke Schon mal.

gruß Morphius


----------



## iGameKudan (28. März 2016)

Der Uncore-Takt bei beiden Profilen extrem niedrig, ich würde den versuchen weiter anzuheben. 
Bei den Westmeres/Gulftowns sollte er mindestens 1,5x so hoch wie der RAM-Takt sein, da bist du ja aber weit drüber. 

Ansonsten mal zum Test den QPI um eine Stufe runterdrehen, der ist mit 7,48GT/s dann doch schon grenzwertig hoch. 
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, muss der QPI aber mindestens so schnell wie der Uncore-Takt*2 sein.


----------



## Knogle (28. März 2016)

QPI ist egal wie hoch der ist, den kannste auch auf Slowmode stellen^^ dann sind es irgendwie 1MHz QPI Takt


----------



## LordEliteX (28. März 2016)

Die QPI Voltage ist extrem niedrig für 208 bclk find ich. ^^


----------



## morphius (28. März 2016)

Naja das mit der qpi voltage ist glaub nicht das problem. Der rechner ist stabil damit. Und weiter hoch würde ich ungern da ich dann über 1,35v bin. Was glaubt ihr wie hoch ich den uncore takt ziehen kann. Bzw in was für schritten soll ich rangehen. Mit welchem test bei prime kann ich den am besten probieren? Könnten da die frame drops her kommen? 
Ich weiß viele fragen auf einmal

Gruß morphius


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. März 2016)

wenn du den uncore hoch ziehst, wirst du die qpi-spannung anheben müssen. der uncore läuft nämlich damit.

mein e5620 läuft mit 1,44v uncore, allerdings auhc bei 220mhz bclk.


----------



## morphius (28. März 2016)

Habe ein gigabyte ud3r mit passiv gekühlter ioh. Man sagt ja immer mehr wie 1,35 sollte man nicht machen. Würde ungern das mb braten.

Edit: Wie sind eure erfahrungen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. März 2016)

ok, mein ud3r hat ne kühlung vom ud7 drauf udn ist wassergekühlt, abe rnormal werden die ioh nicht so heiß.

die qpi spannung wirkt ja vornehmlich in der cpu.
aber die temperatur im auge zu haben schadet natürlich nie


----------



## Klausn (29. März 2016)

ich kann nur sagen, dass alle meine Instabilitäts-Probleme meistens zu niedrige QPI Spannung war.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. März 2016)

das ist auch recht normal, denn da denkt man häufig nicht dran, wie weit der hoch muss.

meiner läuft mit 1,44v qpi aber nur 1,27v vcore


----------



## morphius (29. März 2016)

Na werde mal probieren vielleicht komme ich denn auch auf die 4,4 ghz. Der dark rock pro 3 kühlt die cpu ja wie verrückt  hauptsache die ioh brennt nicht ab. Habe für das mb 200€ hingelegt vorigen monat (allerdings vom händler mit gewährleistung und von gigabyte überprüft)
Gruß


----------



## Knogle (31. März 2016)

Aus nostalgischen Gruenden baue ich mir jetzt ein Dual Sockel System auf Basis von Sockel 604 mit 64Bit CPUs auf  Xeons mit 1 Kern und 150W TDP lol


----------



## LordEliteX (31. März 2016)

Was sind das denn für Cpu's  150W TDP ist ja schon heftig für 1 kern


----------



## Knogle (31. März 2016)

Sowas 

http://ark.intel.com/m/de/products/...-2M-Cache-800-MHz-FSB#@product/specifications
Das ist mein tolles Board




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich noch ziemlich modern, hat schon SATA, PCIe und DDR2 als auch 64 Bit taugliche CPUs
So ein Monster haette ich gerne vor 10 Jahren gehabt als ich noch meinen alten Medion PC mit Pentium D hatte


----------



## bingo88 (1. April 2016)

Hab ich auch noch im Keller: IBM xSeries 336 mit 2x Xeon 3,2 GHz, 6 GB DDR2 RAM und 2x 76 GB U320 SCSI 15k Platten. Wird von 2x 580W Netzteilen befeuert. Da freut sich der Stromanbieter


----------



## idge (2. April 2016)

15k rpm HDDs. Jesus, da hab ich heute noch Tinnitus von


----------



## Knogle (2. April 2016)

Ich hab die in meinem Benchtable^^ 4 im RAID


----------



## Aslinger (2. April 2016)

Dieser Thread hier ist ja wirklich lang darum verstehe nicht, warum in PCGH Magazinen kein Artikel über  Aufrüstgeheimtips für 1366 geschrieben wurde:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...onderheft-die-beste-hardware-fuer-2016-a.html

Ich habe dazu jetzt mal meine Meinung geschrieben, nachdem ich im neuen Sonderheft Hardware für 2016, zwei Sandy Bridge CPUs gefunden habe, obwohl die von 2011 sind und von 1366 weiterhin kein Wort...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. April 2016)

Na versuche mal n 1366 bord zu bekommen.


----------



## Knogle (3. April 2016)

Vor nem Jahr war es noch einfach


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. April 2016)

Es gab für alles mal eine gute Zeit, aber die gute Zeit für eine Empfehlung von LGA 1366 ist dann doch vorbei.

Man darf eben nicht vergessen, dass das beschränkte Angebot hier den Preis massiv steigert. Für den Preis gibt es aber neuere Hardware, so das eine Empfehlung immer weiter weg rückt.
Ich meine, klar ist die Leistung noch immer gut genug um 1366 sinnvoll nutzen zu können, aber einen Kauf kann man wohl heute nicht mehr ruhigen Gewissens inkl. einem Mainboard empfehlen. Anders sieht es natürlich aus, wenn nur die CPU getauscht werden soll. In einen solchen Fall ist eine Aufrüstung natürlich sinnig.

Wir müssen hier einfach mal realistisch sein. Die Hardware wird nicht jünger, und da liegt auch der Grund für die fehlende Empfehlung. Wenn ich zum gleichen Preis neures bekommen kann, wieso sollte ich dann ältere Hardware nehmen, die mir keinen nennenswerten Vorteil bietet, aber Gefahr läuft eher einen Defekt zu haben.


----------



## morphius (3. April 2016)

soooo habe mich noch mal ein wenig beschäftigt. Weiter hoch bekomme ich den Uncore Takt leider nicht. Windows will dann nicht mehr booten.
Habe auch meinen PCIE Takt etwas übertaktet und habe festgestellt das meine Framedrops damit zurückgehen (ich nenne das mal so kurzeitiges Standbild). Weil ich denke das das mit meinem Crossfire zu tun hat (1x im pcie16x und einmal im 8x).
Kann da eig. was passieren?  sollte doch nur bei zu hohem Takt wenn dann nur unstabil werden? oder können da Komponenten nen schaden nehmen? habe dazu im Internet nicht wirklich was gefunden. wie sehen eure Erfahrungen aus?
 Habt ihr durch Zufall Doom diese WE getestet? irgendwie läuft das auch nicht Rund.... 

Gruß Morphius

4GHZ Pictures, 4GHZ Images, 4GHZ Photos, 4GHZ Videos - Image - TinyPic - Kostenlose Bild- und Videospeicherung und gemeinsame Nutzung von Fotos

4,2GHZ Pictures, 4,2GHZ Images, 4,2GHZ Photos, 4,2GHZ Videos - Image - TinyPic - Kostenlose Bild- und Videospeicherung und gemeinsame Nutzung von Fotos


----------



## Aslinger (3. April 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Es gab für alles mal eine gute Zeit, aber die gute Zeit für eine Empfehlung von LGA 1366 ist dann doch vorbei.
> 
> Man darf eben nicht vergessen, dass das beschränkte Angebot hier den Preis massiv steigert. Für den Preis gibt es aber neuere Hardware, so das eine Empfehlung immer weiter weg rückt.
> Ich meine, klar ist die Leistung noch immer gut genug um 1366 sinnvoll nutzen zu können, aber einen Kauf kann man wohl heute nicht mehr ruhigen Gewissens inkl. einem Mainboard empfehlen. Anders sieht es natürlich aus, wenn nur die CPU getauscht werden soll. In einen solchen Fall ist eine Aufrüstung natürlich sinnig.
> ...



Es gibt da draussen ja noch Leute (sowie ich) die seit Release auf 1366 mit meist einem i7 920 oder i7 930 hocken. Ein Gebrauchtkauf zahlt sich natürlich nicht mehr aus.


----------



## LordEliteX (3. April 2016)

Ich hatte ja bis vor einem Monat auch noch einen I7 930  
Übertaktet hat er auch noch für GTA V usw. gereicht. Bei Arma 3 hat er aber gut limitiert


----------



## simons700 (4. April 2016)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Es gibt da draussen ja noch Leute (sowie ich) die seit Release auf 1366 mit meist einem i7 920 oder i7 930 hocken. Ein Gebrauchtkauf zahlt sich natürlich nicht mehr aus.



Naja kommt drauf an, hab vor kurzem ein System mit I7 920 für 200€ bekommen, hab den i7 und die GTX 295 für zusammen 75€ verkauft, dafür einen X5670 gekauft und dann noch eine R9 290.
Zusammen also 400€ für ein klasse System mit 6 Core!


----------



## Knogle (4. April 2016)

Find ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich happig


----------



## simons700 (4. April 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Find ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich happig



125€ für ASUS P6T SE X58 + cooler master haf x + corsair HX750W +6GB Corsair DDR3 Ram findest du happig?

Aleine das Netzteil geht auf Ebay für 50€ weg


----------



## Timberwo1f (4. April 2016)

So heute ist endlich mein letztes Teil für mein Aufrüstvorhaben meines HP DL380 G7 angekommen. RAM und die CPUs liegen schon eine Weile bei mir herum.

Leider lässt die Qualität der HP proprietären Kühlkörper deutlich zu wünschen übrig. Selten so eine schleißig verarbeite Auflagefläche gesehen. Da werde ich wohl oder übel am Wochenende noch einmal nass schleifen müssen.
Wahrscheinlich wartet der andere bereits im Server verbaute Kühlkörper mit genau der gleichen Überraschung auf.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich schon gespannt wie sich das Dual Socket Gespann aus zwei X5650 gegen meinem im ebenfalls Standrechner Verbauten X5650 @ 4.3GHz schlagen wird.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (4. April 2016)

Also das Dual Sockel gespann macht so etwa 1300 Punkte im Cinebench


----------



## maxi7222 (5. April 2016)

Tst echt cool ein cooler Intel vergleich, will mehr von solchen Tests


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. April 2016)

Aslinger, darum schrieb ich ja, wenn nur die CPU getauscht wird, ist das Sinnvoll.

Zum Thema i7 920 System für 200€, ist dass schon ok, da gibt es sicher schlechtere Preise.

Das Netzteil ist aber auch nicht der Burner, udn bedenkt man, dass netzteile generell verschleißteile sind, ist das auch kein Schnapper mit dem NT. Der rest passt abe rgut, udn warum in so nem Fall nicht.
Mir wurd zwar ein Ganzes System für noch mal weniger angeboten, aber da ist auch nur eien GTX285 drin, das System hat schon mal Zicken gemacht, ...

Vergleicht man die Bordpreise von jetzt mit dem Systempreis fällt auf, dass man eigentlich alles bis auf das Bord und vielelicht noch das case quasi geschenkt bekomen hat .


----------



## Klausn (5. April 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Also das Dual Sockel gespann macht so etwa 1300 Punkte im Cinebench



so viel schlechter als mein dual E5-2670?!? (1999 Punkte)
komm erst in 2-3 Wochen dazu, mein SR-2 ordentlich in Betrieb zu nehmen, bin dann auch schon gespannt was das zusammenbekommt.


----------



## Knogle (5. April 2016)

Klausn schrieb:


> so viel schlechter als mein dual E5-2670?!? (1999 Punkte)
> komm erst in 2-3 Wochen dazu, mein SR-2 ordentlich in Betrieb zu nehmen, bin dann auch schon gespannt was das zusammenbekommt.



Jep^^ hier mal meine Cinebench Ergebnisse


----------



## PiEpS (5. April 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Jep^^ hier mal meine Cinebench Ergebnisse



Wie bist du denn mit nem einzelnen x5650@3,88Ghz auf 982 Punkte gekommen, war das wegen dem Modding? 

Also bei mir ist irgendwo was faul, ich hab gedacht es lag an der Ramspannung, dass der PC nicht startet ab und an, aber daran liegts auch nicht. Auch die QPI Spannung habe ich stark erhöht, (1,38 Volt) und zeitgleich das OC nur auf 3,33 Ghz. Trotzdem bootet er(selten) mit Grafikfehlern im Bios. Wenn der PC auf Standardtakt läuft, is aber alles safe. Nervt schon ein bisschen.


----------



## Knogle (5. April 2016)

Ne mit dem Modding bin ich mit 3,64GHz auf 1038 gekommen


----------



## Klausn (5. April 2016)

Also ich bin mit meinem einzelnen auch bei 969.


----------



## simons700 (5. April 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist aber auch nicht der Burner, udn bedenkt man, dass netzteile generell verschleißteile sind, ist das auch kein Schnapper mit dem NT. .



Wir reden aber schon beide von diesem Netzteil hier:
OC3D ::  Review :: Corsair HX75w (75w) ATX PSU :: Conclusion

"In recognition of the HX750W's outstanding performance Overclock3D is 
pleased to award the unit our highly coveted Best In Class Award in the PSU 
class of 650-850W."


----------



## PiEpS (5. April 2016)

Windows 10 oder  7 ?

Bei 7 hatte ich mit 4Ghz auch so um die 950, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, bei 10 nur so 930


----------



## Knogle (5. April 2016)

Habe Windows 8 genutzt


----------



## simons700 (5. April 2016)

Hab mit 2x X5670 1442 punkt
Würd das System auch verkaufen wenn sich jemand dafür interessiert


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. April 2016)

simons700 schrieb:


> Wir reden aber schon beide von diesem Netzteil hier:
> OC3D ::  Review :: Corsair HX75w (75w) ATX PSU :: Conclusion
> 
> "In recognition of the HX750W's outstanding performance Overclock3D is
> ...


ja tun wir, die hx von corsair sind ok bis gut, bedenkt man den Preis und die Konkurrenz sind se eben nur Mittelmaß.


----------



## Malc0m (6. April 2016)

So hab dann gestern doch mal das Sabertooth eingebaut. Und durfte direkt feststellen, dass win 8.1 nichtmehr wirklich Mainboardtausch freudig ist... Bluescreens mit IRQ fehler usw.. immer mal sporalisch :-/

=> dann spontan mal win10 installiert.

Nun meine Frage an die die nen X58 und Windows 10 nutzen. Habt ihr spezielle Treiber installiert? Oder alles Windows10 Standard gelassen? Speziel bei dem Marvel Sata3 Controller bin ich am grübeln.


----------



## rottwag (6. April 2016)

Ich habe das Asus Rex ii und mein Kumpel das MSI pro-e mit Win 10 am laufen. Keine Extra-Treiber installiert - läuft stabil und alles tutti


----------



## Klausn (6. April 2016)

ebenfalls. MSI X58 pro-e ohne zusätzliche treiber.


----------



## Knogle (7. April 2016)

Will jemand mein MSI X58 Pro-E BIOS mit M.2 Unterstuetzung flashen?


----------



## rottwag (7. April 2016)

Über strg+R => msconfig ... Kann man in den abgesicherten Modus gehen unter Win 10. ich erreiche in diesem dann die gleichen CB15 Punkte wie unter Win 7!


----------



## Aslinger (7. April 2016)

rottwag schrieb:


> Über strg+R => msconfig ... Kann man in den abgesicherten Modus gehen unter Win 10. ich erreiche in diesem dann die gleichen CB15 Punkte wie unter Win 7!



Bei mir sind die Werte unter Win 7 und 10 ohne abgesichertem Modus jeweils gleich. Auch der Winrar Bench und CPU-Z Bench ist gleich. Ich habe Win 10 allerdings auch stark entschlackt. Nach dem Boot z.B. nur 930 MB RAM Belegung und viel Mist (apps z.B.) deinstalliert.


----------



## Malc0m (7. April 2016)

womit hast du das gemacht?


----------



## Aslinger (7. April 2016)

unnötige Windows Dienste abgeschaltet, Spionage Zeugs raus (W10 Privacy). Autostart aufgeräumt. Cinebench R15 müsste eigentlich einwandfrei unter Win 10 laufen. Wenn es nur im abgesichertem Modus läuft stimmt was nicht...

Ich lege da viel Wert auf ein entschlacktes Windows. Nach Aufsetzem kam mir Win 10 so vor wie ein Lapi der bereits vorinstalliert war.


----------



## ChrisMSI (8. April 2016)

rottwag schrieb:


> Ich habe das Asus Rex ii und mein Kumpel das MSI pro-e mit Win 10 am laufen. Keine Extra-Treiber installiert - läuft stabil und alles tutti



Ich habe nen lanparty jr x58, und nach upgrade(clean install) gingen meine boardspezifischen programme mit absturz nicht mehr. also bin ich wieder bei 7


----------



## Knogle (9. April 2016)

Auch hier poste ich mal den Vergleich i7 4770k, 5820k, i5 2400 und X5650 bzw. i7 990X @3,47GHz, letztendlich ist der i7 gegenueber Haswell-E bei Taktgleichstand nur paar Prozent langsamer und in einigen Sachen wie Kompression sogar schneller wenn der richtig optimiert wird




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malc0m (9. April 2016)

=> für die reine CPU Leistung lohnt sich ein umstieg nicht, außer man ist mit der restlichen Chipsatz Ausstattung unzufrieden. ?!


----------



## Knogle (9. April 2016)

Malc0m schrieb:


> => für die reine CPU Leistung lohnt sich ein umstieg nicht, außer man ist mit der restlichen Chipsatz Ausstattung unzufrieden. ?!



Wobei M2 ja jetzt auch geht  SATA 3 auch mit SAS Karte, also letztendlich kann man mit nem 1366er problemlos ein super tolles neues modernes System aufbauen
Bin gerade dabei die geleakten Generic AMI BIOS Quellcode packages so anzupassen um damit eventuell das klassische BIOS des 1366er durch ein UEFI zu ersetzen  fehlen mir nurnoch Datasheets fuer die Intel Hostbridge


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. April 2016)

was will man mit uefi beim 1366?


----------



## Knogle (9. April 2016)

UEFI GOP nutzen  bzw. den M.2 boot support auch fuer Betriebssystem ab Windows 8
Leider konnte ich das booten von M.2 bisher mit meinem Mod nur bis Windows 7 realisieren, weil nachher keine 16Bit Komponente mehr im Betriebssystem drin war





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. April 2016)

Na, so super modern und toll ist der 1366er-Sockel dann doch nicht... Und so eine SATA3-Karte ist ebenfalls wie ne USB3-Karte nicht das Optimum (Übertragungsraten...) - und wenn M.2 nur per BIOS-Mod läuft...
Übertaktet sind die Systeme zwar schnell, aber des Alters und des hohen Preises wegen lohnt sich der Sockel 1366 auch nur für die, die ihn schon im PC haben.


----------



## Knogle (9. April 2016)

Wobei bei SAS Karten die Uebertragungskarten mehr als optimal sind 
Habe ein IBM Br10i RAID Controller von LSI drin, und mit dem sind die Latenzen sogar geringer als mit dem ICH10R, und die Uebetragungsraten deutlich besser (habe die 6Gb/s Version) schaffe damit knapp 580MB/s

Naja bei 2011v1-v2 kannst du auch nur mit BIOS Mod von den M2 SSDs booten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. April 2016)

Na wer braucht schon win 8 oder gar 10


----------



## Olstyle (9. April 2016)

Naja, das große Argument für die alten Serverprozzis ist ja, dass DX12 mehr Threads nutzen kann. Das braucht aber Win10...


----------



## Knogle (9. April 2016)

Ich weiss aber leider nicht wie man das auf Windows 8 10 oder hoeher adaptieren kann :/
Mein BIOS Mod ist etwas zusammengebastelt
Es handelt sich dabei um ein DOS Image fuer eine 1,44MB Diskette mit einem kleinen NVMe Treiber und NTFS Treiber was dann insgesamt etwa 2MB in Anspruch nimmt, und im BIOS ROM Image sind nur 2,2MB frei, weshalb das ziemlch knapp wurde
Also bei NVMe SSDs wird als erstes das DOS Image ausgefuehrt welches dann den NVMe Treiber und NTFS Treiber laedt, und dann auf die SSD zugreift, dort dann direkt die winload.exe startet und nicht ueber den bootmgr geht (Geht es auch bei 64-Bit? Gute frage)
Habe es nur bei 32-Bit Windows 7 getestet
Dann habe ich noch den alternativen Weg, undzwar statt die winload.exe zu starten, koennte ich den bootmgr ansteuern und ausfuehren, geht bei den neuen aber nicht mehr weils kein 16-Bit Code mehr ist
Es wuerde klappen wenn man den klassischen Windows 7 bootmgr nutzt bei Windows 8/10, ist moeglich den neuen zu ersetzen, aber wuerde natuerlich nicht jeder machen
Dazu nimmt man einfach das bcdedit und bootsect tool von Windows 7 statt Windows 8/10, dann wird ein Windows 7 bootmgr erzeugt


----------



## idge (10. April 2016)

Oder man kauft sich einfach ein X99  
...das Problem bei 1366 ist einfach wenn man einmal auf so einer Platform "hängen geblieben" ist mit einem guten Setup, gibts ums Verrecken keinen vernünftigen Grund hunderte € für ein marginales Sidegrade auszugeben.
7 Jahre sind ein verdammt guter Run. Und noch immer kein Ende in Sicht...ich meine es wird ja nichtmal wirklich eng, Probleme gibts selbst mit Win10 keine. Hab auch immer wieder mit einem "Aufstieg" auf X99 geliebäugelt. Das Geld dann lieber in Grafikkarten & Monitore gesteckt. Tja was soll man sagen. Ein OCter Westmere bremst ja noch nichtmal ne Titan X spürbar aus. Das einzige, was mich nervt, waren Blackscreens wegen fehlendem UEFI Bios etc. Sowas haste auf neueren Chipsätzen halt gar nicht.

Aber bis zum Ende des Jahres (Sockel AM4/Zen) wird gemütlich weitergemacht, dann schaunmermal. Würde schon umsteigen wollen wenn der Preis stimmt und man dann gescheite SMT-Mehrkerner von AMD bekommen kann.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. April 2016)

Oldstyle, na normal tuts doch ne sata ssd auch für win10


----------



## rottwag (10. April 2016)

Also seit dem ich auf der x58 Plattform bin, ist mir klar, dass die Nachfolge in jedem Fall x79, x99 oder nachfolgendes werden wird.... 

Das ist wie beim Auto: Einmal V8.... Immer V8


----------



## Fatal Justice (10. April 2016)

idge schrieb:


> Oder man kauft sich einfach ein X99
> ...das Problem bei 1366 ist einfach wenn man einmal auf so einer Platform "hängen geblieben" ist mit einem guten Setup, gibts ums Verrecken keinen vernünftigen Grund hunderte € für ein marginales Sidegrade auszugeben.
> 7 Jahre sind ein verdammt guter Run. Und noch immer kein Ende in Sicht...ich meine es wird ja nichtmal wirklich eng, Probleme gibts selbst mit Win10 keine. Hab auch immer wieder mit einem "Aufstieg" auf X99 geliebäugelt. Das Geld dann lieber in Grafikkarten & Monitore gesteckt. Tja was soll man sagen. Ein OCter Westmere bremst ja noch nichtmal ne Titan X spürbar aus. Das einzige, was mich nervt, waren Blackscreens wegen fehlendem UEFI Bios etc. Sowas haste auf neueren Chipsätzen halt gar nicht.
> 
> Aber bis zum Ende des Jahres (Sockel AM4/Zen) wird gemütlich weitergemacht, dann schaunmermal. Würde schon umsteigen wollen wenn der Preis stimmt und man dann gescheite SMT-Mehrkerner von AMD bekommen kann.



Sehr schön auf den Punkt gebracht...auch genau meine Sicht der Dinge...


----------



## alm0st (13. April 2016)

7 Jahre 920iger mit OC immer irgendwo bei 3,8 - 4,3 Ghz. Einziger Grund zu wechseln wäre dass er mir wirklich mal irgendwann abraucht aber danach siehts nicht wirklich aus. Ist schon wirklich eine erstaunlich gute Investition gewesen, vor allem da die CPU damals so um die 220 € gekostet hat, wenn ich mich nicht komplett irre. Der Verbrauch ist natürlich nach heutigen Standards nicht ohne aber effektiv macht das 20-30 € im Jahr aus (bei meinem Nutzerverhalten.).


----------



## Klausn (13. April 2016)

naja, über die 7 Jahre hochgerechnet jetzt den 920er um 20€ verkaufen, einen X5650 um 100€ kaufen,, wären nochmal knapp 10€ pro Jahr mehr und nochmals eine immense Leistungssteigerung. 
bin auch von 920 auf x5650 rauf, ist schon enorm!


----------



## aloha84 (13. April 2016)

Das sich eine Plattform so lange so gut hält ist schon relativ einzigartig.
Lustigerweise kann man sogar darauf hoffen, dass sich das Verhätnis des CPU-Bottlenecks die nächsten Jahre durch DX12 sogar noch bessert.
Ich habe im Moment keine Wechselpläne.....obwohl demnächst werde ich eine meiner 750er HDD gegen eine 1TB SSD tauschen/ergänzen........dann bin ich wieder "up to date".


----------



## Knogle (13. April 2016)

Und ich daddel auf einer ollen SM951 256GB rum


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. April 2016)

Seien wir mal ehrlich,  wer nen mindestens 3,6ghz 1366er hat, braucht nicht zwingend aufrüsten. Ein Hexacore wird mit dx12 und neueren Entwicklungen auch immer mehr zu nem ernsthaften Gegner der aktuellen i7,...


----------



## Captn (13. April 2016)

Hinzu kommt ja auch noch, dass sich seit den letzten Generationen nicht wirklich viel getan hat. Meist hängt man ja doch eher im Grafiklimit. 
Beachtlich ist es aber allemal.


----------



## aloha84 (13. April 2016)

@Knogle
Das wird nix "Besonderes", einfach nur ne 850 Evo SATA Platte.
Die 1TB nehme ich aus purer Bequemlichkeit......da wird die 750er HDD einfach komplett geklont und fertig ist.
Wenn dann alles "stabil" läuft, mache ich vermutlich gleich das Win 10 Update, man kommt ja eh nicht dran vorbei. (DX12 sei dank)
Nach dieser (hoffentlich) problemlosen Aktion, ist dann erstmal ruhe........3,9 GHz reichen, 12 GB Ram reichen, die 780 reicht auch noch und 1 TB SSD + 2x750 HDD reichen auch dicke.

Achso hat einer von euch schon Windwos 10 auf einem Asus P6T Deluxe laufen? Irgenbdwelche Treiberprobleme o.ä. festgestellt?


----------



## alm0st (13. April 2016)

Klausn schrieb:


> naja, über die 7 Jahre hochgerechnet jetzt den 920er um 20€ verkaufen, einen X5650 um 100€ kaufen,, wären nochmal knapp 10€ pro Jahr mehr und nochmals eine immense Leistungssteigerung.
> bin auch von 920 auf x5650 rauf, ist schon enorm!



Hm... für 75 € stehen die schon in der Bucht. Ist der Unterschied echt so krass? Wie gut lassen die sich takten?


----------



## Klausn (13. April 2016)

hehe, wie gut steht hier auf 708 seiten.
also meine 980er z.b. läuft immer am limit. cpu fadisiert sich. bei "the division" auf 2k ultra


----------



## alm0st (14. April 2016)

Vielleicht geb ich dem ganzen mal ne Chance, erstmal muss ich aber meine Northbridge wieder unter 115° bekommen


----------



## Klausn (14. April 2016)

alm0st schrieb:


> Vielleicht geb ich dem ganzen mal ne Chance, erstmal muss ich aber meine Northbridge wieder unter 115° bekommen



runter mit dem NB-Kühler, neue WLP drauf,. Bei von 95 auf 85. wobei anscheinende so um 100 egal sind. 
115 allerdings kommt mir schon etwas hoch vor.
hier noch ein Video für meins. 
Reducing the Northbridge temps on the MSI X58 PRO-E Motherboard - YouTube
war etwas frimmelig, schlussendlich mit der Rohrzange ans Werk gegangen. Klingt grob, war aber die einfachste und "schonenste" Lösung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. April 2016)

Das geht einfach;

WLP wechseln und n Lüfter drauf 
Edit:
@Klausn, die Temp ist abhängig vom Revisionsstand der Northbridge.
Die Originale hat schnell ume die 100°C udn mehr, die Rev. A bleibt schon deutlich kühler, die Revision B bekommst fast nicht mehr zum Heizen.


----------



## alm0st (14. April 2016)

WLP Wechsel usw. hab ich alles schon gemacht  Lust hab ich zwar keine aber vielleicht werd ich die NB doch mit den Wasserkreislauf nehmen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. April 2016)

wieviel ioh und ich hast du drauf?

ich hab in meinem main auch alles unter wasser, inkl. nb und vrm.


----------



## Knogle (14. April 2016)

Also ASUS hat das Board anscheinend wirklich repariert  aber dabei vergessen den Kuehlkoerper wieder draufzumachen


----------



## alm0st (14. April 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> wieviel ioh und ich hast du drauf?
> 
> ich hab in meinem main auch alles unter wasser, inkl. nb und vrm.



Hab die Spannungen nicht mehr im Kopf aber prinzipiell bin da schon etwas großzügiger gewesen (z.B. 1,36-1,37v Vcore). Hab jetzt mal Übergangs weise nen Lüfter davor geschnallt - im IDLE hab ich jetzt 63°. Das Kühlerdesign von MSI ist einfach Mist, die Finnen liegen 90° gegen den Luftstrom welcher dann noch vom RAM blockiert wird. Denke Anfang Mai geben ich dem X5650 mal ne Chance, den Monat geht sichs nicht mehr aus


----------



## Malc0m (14. April 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Also ASUS hat das Board anscheinend wirklich repariert  aber dabei vergessen den Kuehlkoerper wieder draufzumachen



ja da fehlt etwas xD


----------



## idge (16. April 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @Knogle
> Achso hat einer von euch schon Windwos 10 auf einem Asus P6T Deluxe laufen? Irgenbdwelche Treiberprobleme o.ä. festgestellt?


Ich habe ein Rampage II, ungefähr gleich alt, alle onboard Netzwerkkarten, Soundkarte und sonstige Peripherie werden problemlos erkannt und funktionierten auf Anhieb. 
Du wirst dort keine Ausrufezeichen o.ä. finden. Ich kenne sonst auch keinen der ein ASUS 1366 hat und Treiber gebraucht hätte. Es gibt halt keine .inf-Dateien mit Chipsatz ID mehr im Gerätemanager sondern nur generische Einträge, aber das is eh nur Kosmetik. Benchmarks hab ich natürlich damals auch gleich gemacht, kein Unterschied zu Windows 8.1.


----------



## Knogle (17. April 2016)

Mag einer vll. Spielebenchmarks beisteuern?^^ [User-Review] Fast ein "i7 3770k" für 20€, alt gegen neu, Westmere CPU aus 2008 eine Chance - Seite 4
Die gehen davon aus das ein Skylake i3 100% schneller ist als ein Westmere Hexacore  leider habe ich keine Spiele :/


----------



## iGameKudan (17. April 2016)

Knogle, der Sockel 1366 ist halt einfach nicht mehr empfehlenswert, sofern man nicht gerade schon ein Board in Besitz hat. 

Was die im HWLuxx-Forum schreiben ist nunmal so - kein SATA III (kann man notfalls verschmerzen), kein PCIe 3.0 (das wird langsam relevant), USB3.0 ist auch auf fast keinem Board vertreten (und sicher nur mit einer 2.0-Lane angebunden und daher recht langsam)... Dann sind die Boards an sich alt, die Plattform verbraucht SEHR viel Strom (ich lag mit einem 5650 @4.3GHz und einer GTX970 bei etwa 420W an der Steckdose) und kaum erhältlich. 

Deine erreichten Werte, was zum Beispiel die 180MHz PCIe-Takt angeht, sind absolut alltagsuntauglich. Die bekommt man definitiv nicht mit dauerhaft nutzbaren Spannungen fehlerfrei zum laufen.
 Und die angeblich per Luft kühlbaren 5GHz auf einem E5620... Es ist zwar "nur" ein 32nm-Quad, aber bei 1,5V und 5GHz wird der ganz sicher nicht mit Luft kühlbar sein. 

Mit einem gebrauchten Sandy Bridge- oder Ivy Bridge-System kommt man wesentlich besser ans Ziel - SATA 3, USB 3.0, ab Ivy Bridge und der 7er-Plattform USB 3.0.

Weiterhin ist selbst die Leistung in synthetischen Benchmarks mittlerweile eher mittelmäßig. Ein 1366er-Quad erreicht bei 4.2GHz nur etwa 660 Punkte, bei 4,6GHz 721 Punkte. Mein i5 6500 lag mit nur 4 Threads bei einem Takt von 4,32GHz bei 739 Punkten. Die Leistung der 1366er-Quads erreicht man mit einer (aufgrund der besseren Ausstattung) preislich vergleichbaren übertaktungsfähigen 1155er-Plattform. Und selbst wenn man die Ausstattung ausklammert, so ist der Aufpreis zu einer 1155er-Plattform nicht hoch.

Zumal die 660 Punkte auch nur mit HT und nur unter Idealbedingungen erreicht werden. Werden HT oder die vier zusätzlichen Threads nicht ideal ausgenutzt, liegt man definitiv unter einem 1155er-Quad.

Ein 1366er-Hexa erreicht @4.3GHz 985 Punkte. Das erreicht keine andere preislich vergleichbare Plattform. Allerdings erreicht der diese Leistung sogar nur mit ganzen 12 Threads... Die Geschwindigkeit erreicht man also auch nur, wenn man entsprechenden Workload hat. Ansonsten liegt man auch wieder nur bei etwa 750 Punkten, welche mittlerweile durchaus durch 4 Threads erreichbar sind. 

Ergo - wesentlich öfter und einfacher.

Ein Skylake-i3 wird in den allermeisten Spiele auch tatsächlich schneller als eine 1366er-Plattform sein. Zwar nicht doppelt so schnell, aber definitiv bemerkbar. 
Die Ausnahme sind da wieder die stark multithreadoptimierten Spiele wie BF4 (halt alle solche, die mehr als 4 Threads nutzen). Da erzeugen die vielen Threads wieder einen Vorteil.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. April 2016)

Na die Frage ist wieder, was ist hier merklich schneller? 
Wenn etwas flüssig läuft ist es in sich ja schon mal gut, udn das wirst du meistens auch mit nem 1366 hinbekommen. 
Läuft es da nicht flüssig, wird auch der i3 keine nennenswert anderen Werte liefern 

Der i3 ist also nur eine Art "Mainstream-Gaming" Randnotiz.
Die meisten Aktuellen games profitieren von 4 echten Kernen udn lassen einen i3 demzufolge auch schnell hinter den übertakteten Quad auf 1366 rücken.

Das ein Skylake i5 einen 1366 Quad mit SMT schlagen kann mag sein, aber ein Sandy oder Ivy kann das nicht. 
Den Wert kann ich die Tage gern versuchen zu erroieren, Win7 ist gerade frisch auf dem 2500k drauf.
Wenn ich den Sandy natürlich massiv übertakte udn deutlich vor dem takt des i7 1366 bin schafft der das natürlich.
Meist liegt es bei CB eh am RAM, udn da kann auch 1366 massiv punkten, da Durchsatz nicht erst bei sehr hohem Takt mit schlechten latenzen geht, sondenr auch mit kleinem Takt und guten Latenzen.

Bei den 1155ern muss man sich dahingehend entscheiden.


----------



## rottwag (20. April 2016)

Also ich bekomme hier gerade live mit, wie ein Kumpel überlegt möglichst günstig zu einem Gaming Rig zu kommen.

Gfx muss eine gebrauchte gtx970 sein. Alles andere ist entweder zu neu (r9 390) und deshalb selten gebraucht zu einem guten Preis erhältlich und im Nvidia Lager ist die gtx960 deutlich langsamer und größer gtx970 alles viel zu teuer.

Um diese Gfx zu befeuern reicht ein MSI x58 Board für 89 eur + ein e5630 für 20 eur aus.

Dann laufen 4x 4Ghz +HT.

Der Rest der Komponenten kommt gebraucht daher und unterscheidet sich nicht. (Ok ddr3 ist auch noch einfacher zu besorgen, zu mal man sich 6 x 2gb kaufen kann, die heute meiner mehr will)

Man zeige mir einer vergleichbare CPU+Board Kombination für 110€. 

Für den ersten echten 4-Kerner zahlt man bei Intel 180€ (i5 6400 mit 2,7Ghz )...

Und andere ältere Hardware kannst du nicht Takten, es sei denn es sind k-CPUs und die sind auch gebraucht teuer.

...also: ich bin an Lösungen mit besserem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis interessiert.... Bitte um Vorschläge?

Gruß


----------



## Knogle (20. April 2016)

Ich schlage Xeon E5620 bzw. E5640 vor
Letzterer schafft 4.8GHz unter Luft, der E5620 4.4

Kosten beide 10 euro


----------



## iGameKudan (20. April 2016)

@rottwag: Ich kann es dir aus Erfahrung sagen... Wenn es wirklich auf die CPU ankommt, dann limitiert ein 1366er-Quad schon eine GTX 970. 
Mit meinem i7 920 @3.8GHz und der GTX 970 hatte ich in BF4 auf 64er-Servern doch schon deutlich niedrigere FPS als mit einem 5650 (1080p, Ultra, 2x MSAA). 

Spielbar war es aber zu jeder Zeit. Nur ist der 920 halt in Spitzensituationen durchaus mal auf unter 80 FPS eingebrochen, wo der 5650 noch knapp über 100 geschafft hat.


----------



## idge (21. April 2016)

Nicht wenn er auf über 4Ghz getaktet wird, was ein Kinderspiel ist. Du sagst ja selber das ein Hexacore regelt, und der ist halt als Upgradepfad vorhanden, im Gegensatz zu 1150. Kostet schlappe 40-50€ mehr...Auf 4.2-4Ghz bringen (was noch mit relativ niedrigen Spannungen erreicht werden kann) und schon hat man nirgendwo mehr Probleme. 
Es kommt einzig und allein darauf an ein gutes Motherboard zu einem vernünftigen Preis zu erwischen. 120€ halte ich für die vertretbare Schmerzgrenze für Top-Boards.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. April 2016)

für top bords werden aber meist eher 200-250 aufgerufen.
da sind nämlich eher ga x58 oc, ga x58 ud7, und sowas.

und überall wo Single Thread Leistung gefragt ist, also auch bei einigen Spielen,  kann 1366, egal ob als 4 oder 6 kerner durchaus mal leicht limitieren.


----------



## rottwag (21. April 2016)

Also bei meinem Kumpel, dem wir bereits ein 1366er System verpasst haben,  läuft auf dem MSI pro-e Board der w3670 @4ghz (20x200) bei 1,27v und inzwischen ein x5680 @4,2Ghz bei 1,33v.

Ich brauche auf meinem Rex ii zwar weniger Spannung für den gleichen Takt, aber.... 4 GHz sollten auf dem MSI schon gehen. 

Und einen 4 Kerner habe ich hier rumliegen, den bekommt mein anderer Kumpel erstmal geschenkt. Nen 6 Kerner kann er sich dann später nach rüsten. 

...wenn der 4 Kerner  am Ende nur 3,9 GHz bei 24/7 Spannung macht, ist da auch okay...

Zudem: mein Kumpel wird dann normale Spiele hauptsächlich im Singleplayer Mode zocken. Der fängt jetzt gerade wieder an. Zusammen mit der (gebrauchten) gtx970 werden auch die aktuellen Spiele passabel laufen.


----------



## idge (21. April 2016)

Boardpreise; genau das ist das Problem zur Zeit. Aber das war halt nicht immer so. Deswegen ist es aber nicht als Platform weniger empfehlenswert; man muss halt mal auf die Preise schauen. Viele Leute kommen halt über Umsteiger aus dem Freundeskreis an so ein Board oder über Forenkontakte, wo die Preise noch stimmen. Wie schonmal gesagt einfach mal die Marktplätze in HWLuxx, Computerbase oder eben hier abklappern, ich sehe da immer wieder mal vernünftige Angebote im 100-130€-Bereich. EBay ist definitiv ausgeflippt...

Zu rottwags Kollegen: Willkommen im Club. Immer schön, wenn man gefragt wird was man für eine CPU hat und keiner kann was damit anfangen.


----------



## rottwag (21. April 2016)

Noch mal ne andere Frage: 

Habe ja g.Skill ddr 3 1600 cl9 ripjaws als Tri.kit (3x 4gb). Da der Speicher aktuell echt günstig ist, überlege ich, ob ich mir noch ein 2. Tri pack ordere . dann hätte ich 24gb und müsste mir keine Sorgen mehr machen, dass 12gb zu knapp werden wenn künftig 16gb empfohlen werden.

Gibt es eigentlich was zu beachten, wenn man das 2. Tripple kauft? Könnte das theoretisch auch ein anderes Fabrikat sein? Oder muss man immer zwingend die gleichen Riegel kombinieren? 
Gibt es zu dem noch Schwierigkeiten, wenn die nicht aus der gleichen charge sind? D.h. wenn das eine tripple von 2014 ist und das andere von 2016? Wie sind da so eure Erfahrungen.

Würde schon gerne weiter 21x200 fahren wollen (RAM @1600)

Gruß


----------



## etar (21. April 2016)

Müssen nicht die gleichen Riegel sein, solange sie am Ende die gleichen Timings und RAM Takt schaffen


----------



## iGameKudan (21. April 2016)

Oder man lässt die Riegel auf dem kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner laufen... 

Mehr als 100€ würde ich für ein 1366er-Board keinesfalls mehr hinlegen. Mit 6-Kerner landet man selbst da schon bei knappen 200€... Und da bekommt man schon eine gebrauchte 1155er-Plattform für. 
Eine gewisse Risikofreudigkeit vorausgesetzt ist Skylake und BCLK-OC auch nicht allzu uninteressant (und mit entsprechenden UEFI-Versionen meines Wissens nach auch noch problemlos möglich...). 

Vorallem sollte man aber ggfs. nicht nur das "es ist teurer" beachten, sondern auch die Vorteile des Griffs zur neuen Plattform, ggfs. mit Aufpreis. 1366er-Boards sind alt, haben in der Regel kein SATA 3, kein USB 3, kein USB 3.1, kein PCIe 3.0 und die Plattform ist verdammt stromhungrig (Aufpreis beim Netzteil, bei der Kühlung und der Stromrechnung) und auch nur bei gutem MT-Workload nennenswert schneller.


----------



## Knogle (21. April 2016)

Will jemand mein erstes fertiges UEFI Bios fuer das P6X58D-E ausprobieren?

@Kudan:

Also mein uebertakteter 1366er lief auf nem 350W FSP aus 2001 selbst unter Volllast ohne Probleme


----------



## hansdampf388 (21. April 2016)

Ich will mir das MSI X58 Pro MS-7522 für 89€ holen.
Die CPU soll so günstig wie möglich sein. 
Nehm ich den e5620 oder gibts noch was besseres?
Kann ich mein 2400 ddr3 RAM nutzen oder muss ich was neues kaufen?


----------



## etar (21. April 2016)

Knogle hat ne Seite vorher noch den E5 5640 in den Raum geworfen. Den RAM kannst du nutzen musst bloß wahrscheinlich mit dem Takt runter gehen.


----------



## hansdampf388 (21. April 2016)

Also der 5640 geht ab 26€ los.
Der 5620 für 17€.
Alles in Deutschland, da ich nicht Wochen warten kann.


----------



## Knogle (21. April 2016)

E5640 wenn du mehr als 4ghz willst

Würde fit den empfehlen


----------



## etar (21. April 2016)

Oder du versuchst auf sowas wie nen 5645 zu bieten, den hättest du wenigstens einen 6kerner. Da gehen in 20h gleich mehrere bei eBay DE weg. 

In 1366er und den Preisen bin ich aber auch nicht voll drin vllt hat noch jemand anders ein guten tip


----------



## hansdampf388 (21. April 2016)

Hat das 89€ eBay Board irgendwelche Nachteile gegenüber den oft teureren 150€+ Boards?
Übertakten kann man ja scheinbar mit beiden.


----------



## Knogle (21. April 2016)

Ja also alle 5 MSI X58 Pro e haben bei mir 235 BCLK gemacht


----------



## rottwag (21. April 2016)

Also meine Erfahrungen mit dem MSI Board sind so, dass es prima und stabil funktioniert - allerdings für Frequenzen über 4 Ghz übermäßig hohe Spannungen braucht um stabil zu bleiben. Bis 4 Ghz ist es aber recht problemlos. Die NB Kühlung ist zudem nicht so toll. Bei mehr als 1,2V NB erreicht man leicht mal die 100 Grad, was die max. safe Temp ist,  welche für die NB von intel spezifiziert wurde. Ein Lüfter der drauf pustet hilft aber ungemein. 

Zudem glaube ich, dass CPUs mit 4,8 oder 5,68 GT sich leichter tun einen BLCK von 200 und mehr zu erreichen. Bei den X56.... mit 6,4 GT ist teils schon unter 185 Mhz BLCK schluss. Zumindest bei Spannungen, die ich akzeptabel fand ^^  

D.h. der e5640 ist vermutlich eine gute Wahl, weil Multi 20x und 5,86 GT. Sollten flauschige 20x200 und mehr drin sein  

Als 6-Kerner würde ich mind. zum x5670 oder W3670 raten... zumindest für das MSI Board


----------



## Knogle (21. April 2016)

Der E5645 geht echt super auf dem MSI Board, 4,6GHz sind unter Luft drinnen

Hier mal das Bild von meinem E5620 auf dem MSI Board 
Mit 1,58V war es stabil, aber nicht unter LinX, da war es erst unter 1,78V stabil (war auch der E5620 der an Chris ging , der Sweetspot liegt wohl bei 5GHz)

Aber 277MHz BCLK sind machbar mit entsprechenden Clock Skews und Differential Amplituden

Netzteil war das 350W FSP aus 2001
Die CPU hat bei 1,78V fast 30A gezogen , und das obwohl das Netzteil nur 19A auf 12V konnte
Bei 4GHz dagegen warens nur 9A, d.h. eine Takterhoehung von 4GHz auf 5,5GHz hat zu einem etwa 3x hoeheren Stromverbrauch gefuehrt 

185MHz PCIe Takt macht das Board auch mit, dann steigt die GPU aus, SATA schon frueher
Ethernet steigt ab 120MHz aus, Sound ab 125MHz


----------



## etar (21. April 2016)

kühlst du mittlerweile schon mit Dice oder immer noch mit deiner Turbine


----------



## Knogle (21. April 2016)

etar schrieb:


> kühlst du mittlerweile schon mit Dice oder immer noch mit deiner Turbine



Turbine  war aber knapp an den 100 Grad dran  fast dauerhaft 99 Grad, und das Ding ist leider oft getrottelt weshalb ich keine besonderen Bechmarkergebnisse hatte


----------



## buntesGnu (21. April 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Der E5645 geht echt super auf dem MSI Board, 4,6GHz sind unter Luft drinnen
> 
> Hier mal das Bild von meinem E5620 auf dem MSI Board
> Mit 1,58V war es stabil, aber nicht unter LinX, da war es erst unter 1,78V stabil (war auch der E5620 der an Chris ging , der Sweetspot liegt wohl bei 5GHz)
> ...



cooles Setup...Glückwunsch!


----------



## iGameKudan (22. April 2016)

@Knogle: Mit deinen Spannungen ist es kein Wunder, dass sogar die MSI-Boards solch hohe BCLKs schaffen. 
Mit normalen Spannungen sind die aber eher unterdurchschnittlich - den Ruf als BCLK-Krüppel haben die garantiert nicht umsonst...


----------



## Knogle (22. April 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> @Knogle: Mit deinen Spannungen ist es kein Wunder, dass sogar die MSI-Boards solch hohe BCLKs schaffen.
> Mit normalen Spannungen sind die aber eher unterdurchschnittlich - den Ruf als BCLK-Krüppel haben die garantiert nicht umsonst...



Wuerd ich so nicht sagen
220MHz BCLK schafft das MSI auch mit 1,27V VCore, 1,35V QPI und 1,2V IOH Spannung 

Nur bei jedem Board brauchst du ab 220MHz BCLK bzw. 8GT/s QPI die Keule, weil die CPU das nicht mag, dann musste mit der QPI Voltage auf 1,8V hoch



Nachdem ich mein erstes MSI X58 Pro-E Board hatte, wuerde ich dieses allen anderen die ich hatte vorziehen  (ASUS P6X58D-E, P6T, P6T WS)
Ist auch das einzige Board was ich kenne das bis 185MHz PCIe Takt noch startet

Witzigerweise hat die M.2 SSD bei dem Takt extreme Datenraten geschafft  die bezieht ihren Basistakt ja vom PCIe
Jedoch musste man die PCIe Spannung dann auch um 0,05V anheben, sonst hat das Ding SMART Fehler ohne Ende gespammt und die Datenraten sind wegen ECC eingebrochen


Ich denke die BCLK Grenze wird hier durch die CPU selbst verursacht, was auch die Tests mit dem Board von Chris ergeben haben
Bei allen Boards macht die CPU bei 220MHz dicht (E5620) dann brauchts erstmal die QPI Keule

Aber ich frag mich warum alle vor hohen Spannungen zurueckschrecken  Selbst die CPU mit den 1,78V VCore laeuft noch top bei Chris 

Aber fuer hoehere QPI Link Raten will ich das Board bisschen umbauen
Ich habe dabei ausgerechnet, ich brauche einen Kondensator mit niedrigerer Kapazitaet, dieser befindet sich neben dem IOH, mal schauen was da geht (Kanal 1) damit ne hoehere Frequenz geht


----------



## bingo88 (22. April 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Aber ich frag mich warum alle vor hohen Spannungen zurueckschrecken  Selbst die CPU mit den 1,78V VCore laeuft noch top bei Chris


Weil halt schnell was kaputt gehen kann?  Wenn ich mich recht an mein E-Technik Studium erinnere, steigt beispielsweise die Verlustleistung quadratisch bei Spannungserhöhung.


----------



## Knogle (22. April 2016)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Weil halt schnell was kaputt gehen kann?  Wenn ich mich recht an mein E-Technik Studium erinnere, steigt beispielsweise die Verlustleistung quadratisch bei Spannungserhöhung.



Aber wann gehen die CPUs denn kaputt? 
Robust sind se 

Also mit dem Stromverbrauch joa kann ich bestaetigen
Bei 4GHz und 1,26V waren es noch 9A, bei 1,78V und 5,5GHz etwa 29A  bei jeweils 12,01V und nachher 10,2V


----------



## bingo88 (22. April 2016)

Ein Problem ist beispielsweise die Elektromigration. Die wird durch mehr Spannung (also mehr Strom) beschleunigt. Nehmen wir mal einen Automotor als Vergleich: Wenn der langsamer läuft, gibt es auch weniger Verschleiß als wenn der immer im roten Bereich gefahren wird.


----------



## iGameKudan (22. April 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mein erstes MSI X58 Pro-E Board hatte, wuerde ich dieses allen anderen die ich hatte vorziehen  (ASUS P6X58D-E, P6T, P6T WS)
> Ich denke die BCLK Grenze wird hier durch die CPU selbst verursacht, was auch die Tests mit dem Board von Chris ergeben haben
> Bei allen Boards macht die CPU bei 220MHz dicht (E5620) dann brauchts erstmal die QPI Keule
> 
> Aber ich frag mich warum alle vor hohen Spannungen zurueckschrecken  Selbst die CPU mit den 1,78V VCore laeuft noch top bei Chris



Ich würde niemals zu einem MSI X58-Board greifen. Sei mal der Ruf als BCLK-Krüppel dahingestellt, bekomme ich schon bei der sehr schmalen Spannungsversorgung Kopfschmerzen. Bei dem Verbrauch der 1366-CPUs finde ich z.B. im Falle des X58 Pro-E 5 Phasen nur seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr knapp bemessen. 

Und was die BCLK-Geschichte angeht: Bei 220MHz BCLK ist mit normalen Boards bei normalen Spannungen bei den meisten Boards eh Ende. Die MSI-Boards sind wohl oft schon bei 190 abgeschmiert. 



bingo88 schrieb:


> Weil halt schnell was kaputt gehen kann?  Wenn ich mich recht an mein E-Technik Studium erinnere, steigt beispielsweise die Verlustleistung quadratisch bei Spannungserhöhung.


Ganz genau - hohe Temperaturen sind weit weniger schlimm wie eine hohe Spannung. 

Außerdem sind die Boards schon ziemlich alt, da muss man es nicht mit den Spannungen übertreiben. Geht einem so ein 1366-Board kaputt, vorallem wenn man es extra gekauft hat, entwickelt sich der P/L-Vorteil zu einem finanziellem Fiasko... 



Knogle schrieb:


> Aber wann gehen die CPUs denn kaputt?
> Robust sind se


Ich erinnere an den X5650 den ich von dir gekauft hatte und bei nächstbester Gelegenheit, an eine Metallbohrmaschine zu kommen, meinen 2500K als Schlüsselanhänger ersetzen wird (nachdem ich den in der Schule mal aus Langeweile an 30V angeschlossen habe, sieht der an der Unterseite stellenweise etwas schwarz aus )...


----------



## Knogle (22. April 2016)

Also ich fand den Verbrauch bei den 45nm CPUs schlimmer^^ bei 4GHz hat der i7 920 schon 18A gefressen, wobei der E5620 9A gebraucht hat bei 4GHz und der VDROP auf der 12V Leitung war beim i7 920 mehr als 1V


----------



## idge (22. April 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> [..]
> Außerdem sind die Boards schon ziemlich alt, da muss man es nicht mit den Spannungen übertreiben. Geht einem so ein 1366-Board kaputt, vorallem wenn man es extra gekauft hat, entwickelt sich der P/L-Vorteil zu einem finanziellem Fiasko... .
> [..]


Stimmt schon, wer nicht damit leben könnte daß einem mal so ein Teil kurz nach dem Kauf abraucht, sollte wohl die Finger davon lassen.
Ist halt alles Gebrauchtware, das übliche Risiko in dem Szenario halt. Man sollte es minimieren, indem man sich gleich solche Boards besorgt, die damals schon auf Langlebigkeit ausgerichtet waren (Nippon-Kondensatoren, gute Chipsatzkühlung etc.).  
Nen 6+ Jahre altes Einsteigerboard würde ich auch keinem empfehlen, es sei denn für sehr wenig Geld vllt oder halt ungebraucht.


----------



## Knogle (22. April 2016)

Die Serverboards haben teilweise nur 2 Phasen fuer 45nm CPUs


----------



## bingo88 (22. April 2016)

Die Server- bzw. Workstationboards sind halt auf die Specs von Intel ausgelegt und nicht für OC oder ähnlichen Firlefanz gedacht.


----------



## Knogle (22. April 2016)

Hatte ein Serverboard mit 2 Phasen und nem uebertakteten 920er bzw. XEON, war bei Last nen VDrop von 0.3V 
Da müsstest du schon bei 1.5V anfangen weil das Ding sonst abkackt

Lage wohl auch daran dass die Phasen nicht gekühlt wurden


----------



## rottwag (23. April 2016)

Nur mal so am Rande:

 Habe mal interessehalber meinen X5670 auf
4,2 Ghz
3,4 Ghz
2,4 Ghz (!) 

getaktet und dann jedes mal Just Cause 3 mit max Details auf einer GTX970 @2560x1080 gespielt. 

In den meisten Fällen lief das Spiel mit 60fps (V-sync). In bestimmtetn Szenen brach die Rate ein auf ca. 45 fps.... aber ich konnte nicht wirklich Unterschiede zwischen 2,4 und 4,2 erkennen! 
Im Afterburner habe ich jeweils den CPU Usage Verlauf betrachtet und hatte selbst bei 2,4Ghz nur selten mal Spitzen über 90%.... 

D.h. die Limiterung liegt bei der Grafikkarte - und zwar subjektiv auch bei 2,4Ghz! Kann schon sein, dann bei einer Messung ich im Schnitt bei 4,2Ghz einige fps mehr hätte - aber rein subjektiv lief das Spiel genauso gut. 

Findet ihr das erstaunlich? 

D.h. mein Kumpel wird mit seinem i7 920 @ 3,5 Ghz und einer GTX970 das Spiel auch supi spielen können )) 

Schönen Abend...


PS: Noch eine Notiz am Rande: Wollte zuerst im BIOS die aktiven Kerne von 6 auf 4 setzen um den i7 920 zu simulieren - allerdings geht mit 4 Kernen der Rechner beim Hochfahren von Windows plötzlich aus?!? Was kann das denn sein?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. April 2016)

Windows versucht die beiden deaktivierten Kerne zu nutzen. 
Außerdem hat ein i7 920 4mb weniger cache.


----------



## rottwag (23. April 2016)

Ok  - 4mb weniger Cache und 2 Kerne weniger. Aber auf 3,5 GHz läuft der  i7 920 ja easy - sollte doch reichen, wenn der x5670@2,4Ghz gut funktioniert, oder?


----------



## Aslinger (24. April 2016)

Auch ein übertakteter i7 920 lang heute noch locker für viele Games.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. April 2016)

Mir gings nicht drum, anzuzweifeln, dass man mit einem i7 920 auch hin kommt, sondenr nur, dass man den mit nem x5650 schwer simuliert bekommt, zumal eine Simulation bei nem kaufpreis unter 10€ nicht lohnt, da kann man das Original testen 

Ich hab eh noch einen liegen


----------



## rottwag (24. April 2016)

Ich habe hier sogar 2 liegen, aber war zu faul um umbauen.
Naja, aber es sollte ungefähr einen Anhaltspunkt geben.


----------



## Knogle (24. April 2016)

Hasy du Lust mit nem Amperemeter zu messen?


----------



## morphius (10. Mai 2016)

Ganz schön still hier geworden. Was ist eigentlich aus dem sr2 projekt geworden?

Gruß morphius


----------



## Klausn (10. Mai 2016)

wollte heute auch schon reinschreiben. 
SR-2 läuft, details kommen ende der woche. 
overclocking ist etwas schwierig bei dem teil.


----------



## Knogle (10. Mai 2016)

Habe mir wieder ein neues 650er DELTA Netzteil fuer 17 Euro geschossen  Multirail


----------



## iGameKudan (10. Mai 2016)

Du hast dein schon geradezu masochistisch vergewaltigtes Netzteil endlich mal ersetzt? Wie alt ist das Neue?


----------



## Knogle (10. Mai 2016)

das neue ist 1 Jahr alt  neues DELTA 650W Multirail Netzteil, Bj. 2015


----------



## morphius (11. Mai 2016)

Du lässt alles am limit laufen knogle �� und du schon ein neues projekt?
@ klausn freu mich auf den bericht


----------



## rottwag (11. Mai 2016)

Sobald es mit dem billig gaming Rig  bei meinem Kumpel los geht, werde ich auch berichten. 

Bei dem Wetter hat der aber erstmal andere Dinge im Kopf.

PS: habt ihr schon die Benches der GTX 1080 gesehen?! ...die GTX 970 gibt es jetzt langsam ab 275€ neu...


----------



## morphius (11. Mai 2016)

Abwarten bis unabhängige tests da sind. Aber echt vielversprechend. Die schlägt sogar mein 290x crossfire. Von der 970 halte ich nicht viel. Die gpu ist gut aber die 512mb vram....


----------



## rottwag (11. Mai 2016)

Für den Preis ist die gtx970 doch top! Und gerade wenn man auf Full HD oder knapp drüber spielt (1920x1200 oder 2560x1080) sind keine Auswirkungen zu erwarten wegen den 512mb. 

...das kann sich natürlich langsam ändern, aber dann ist sie eh zu alt und langsam vermutlich.... 

Ps: habe mir übrigens noch weitere 12 GB g
Skill ram bei Alternate für 55€ gegönnt. Hoffe nur, dass meine Settings auch mit 6x4Gb so stabil laufen werden.


----------



## morphius (11. Mai 2016)

Ich sag ja die gpu ist top. Nur in gta und ashes geht sie in die knie auch schon in full hd. Aber weniger wegen der leistung sondern eher die framedrops wenn sie über die 3,5 er schwelle kommt. Ich hoffe nur das nv diesen fehler nicht noch mal wiederholt. Obwohl ich eher amd favorisiere. Mal sehen was polaris bringt.

Ich habe auch vollausbau 24gb. Mit ein bisschen mehr ram spannung alles top. (1,55v) corsair xms 3


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Mai 2016)

> Nur in gta und ashes geht sie in die knie auch schon in full hd.


Ich spiele zwar nur in 1680x1050, aber dass die 970 in GTA5 in die Knie geht halte ich für ein Gerücht... Da reichen sogar die 2GB VRAM meiner 770 problemlos für voll aufgedrehte Details, nur die Schattenqualität musste ich auf "Hoch" runterschalten. Denn mit 2899/2048MB läufts dann doch schon wieder am Limit (=es ruckelt nicht), mit etwa 3348/2048MB hat es dann doch irgendwann angefangen zu ruckeln.


----------



## Aslinger (11. Mai 2016)

rottwag schrieb:


> Für den Preis ist die gtx970 doch top! Und gerade wenn man auf Full HD oder knapp drüber spielt (1920x1200 oder 2560x1080) sind keine Auswirkungen zu erwarten wegen den 512mb.
> 
> ...das kann sich natürlich langsam ändern, aber dann ist sie eh zu alt und langsam vermutlich....
> 
> ...



Ich fahre mit 12GB RAM seit 2011. Mein Windows ist top optimiert. Nach dem Boot habe ich nur 950MB RAM Belegung (auch Windows 10) und auch Forza Motorsport 6 Apex Beta laufen top. Wenn ich raus switche hat das Game nur 4 GB RAM Belgung, kA wie man da 16GB empfehlen kann. Wahrscheinlich wenn im Hintergrund ein Haufen zeugs mit läuft. Wenn ich mal den RAM aufrüsten muss, dann mit 3x 8GB und keine Vollbestückung. Im 1. Slot geht auch kein Riegel rein wie die jetzigen (wegen des CPU Kühlers) und gemischt werde ich nie fahren.


----------



## morphius (11. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich bei mir alles hochschraube in full hd bin ich bei 3,5 bis 4 gb. Im downsampling bin ich dann schon bei 5-6 gb vram verbrauch. (werte der ingame anzeige) allerdings habe ich auch 8gb karten vielleicht ist da gta verschwenderischer.
In anbetracht das man bis vor kurzem zum preis einer 970 auch eine r9 390 bekommen hat ist die 970 aufgrund dieser problematik nicht empfehlenswert. Nen bekannter hat sich auch die 970 zugelegt und hat bei the division Probleme. Ich weiß ist spiel abhängig, aber wenn die vollen 4gb angebunden wären dann wär sie eine geile karre. So erzeugt sie in meinen augen zunehmend probleme auch wenn 4 gb noch ausreichen würden.


----------



## Knogle (11. Mai 2016)

Also mein neues Projekt idt ein Broadwell 12 kerner den ich furr 87 geschossen habe


----------



## morphius (11. Mai 2016)

Broawell 12c für 87. Guter kauf. Definitiv. Haste auch nen mb dafür?


----------



## hansdampf388 (11. Mai 2016)

Hau doch mal paar CPU's raus für X99 die weitaus günstiger sind als der 5820k und eine vergleichbare Leistung haben.
Oder träume ich grad wieder


----------



## Knogle (11. Mai 2016)

Nein das gibts  schreib mir mal ne PN
Board habe ich neu fuer 110 geholt


----------



## morphius (11. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich nicht so in meinen xeon verschossen wäre (und so viel geld ausgegeben hätte XD) aber echt guter kurs, da kann man glatt neidisch werden.


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Mai 2016)

morphius schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei mir alles hochschraube in full hd bin ich bei 3,5 bis 4 gb. Im downsampling bin ich dann schon bei 5-6 gb vram verbrauch. (werte der ingame anzeige) allerdings habe ich auch 8gb karten vielleicht ist da gta verschwenderischer.
> In anbetracht das man bis vor kurzem zum preis einer 970 auch eine r9 390 bekommen hat ist die 970 aufgrund dieser problematik nicht empfehlenswert. Nen bekannter hat sich auch die 970 zugelegt und hat bei the division Probleme. Ich weiß ist spiel abhängig, aber wenn die vollen 4gb angebunden wären dann wär sie eine geile karre. So erzeugt sie in meinen augen zunehmend probleme auch wenn 4 gb noch ausreichen würden.


Wiegesagt, zumindest mit meiner 770 läuft auch alles völlig ohne Probleme... Also wirds mit ner 970 entsprechend noch besser aussehen. 
Für Downsampling/VSR dürfte selbst ne 390 zu langsam sein. 

Ich habe aber auch den Eindruck, dass AMD-Grafikkarten in GTA5 wesentlich unperformanter als NVidia-GPUs laufen. Meine HD7950 hatte trotz 1100/1350MHz (und einem höheren 3DMark-Score) in Verbindung mit einem 2500K und 2600K (je 4.5GHz) nicht mal ansatzweise so eine gute Leistung gebracht, und das, obwohl die sogar 1GB mehr VRAM hat.  Der 3820 taktet sogar noch langsamer - und ich bezweifel es irgendwie, dass durch das QuadChannel-Interface z.B. der RAM fürs Auslagern schnell genug wird. 

Da die 7950 im Zweifelsfall auf der GPU nicht voll ausgelastet wurde und die CPU recht stark ausgelastet war, gehe ich aber mal vom typischen Problem bei AMD aus - dem wesentlich höherem DX11-Overhead. Wiegesagt, das Problem trat auch mit einem 2600K auf der sogar schneller als der 3820 taktet. Daher finde ich das schon vergleichbar. 

Klar, für gleiche Preise würde ich die 390 der 970 auch vorziehen.


----------



## morphius (11. Mai 2016)

Das der vram ausreichend sein dürfte bin auch der meinung. Ich meine das es bei diesem switch von 3,5gb auf <3,5gb zu nachladerucklern kommen kann, was diese karte in meinen augen disqualifiziert. Ich habe mit meiner alten 7870 2gb bei humanen einstellungen auch gute werte gehabt. Aber für den preis(bis vor kurzem) und das sie optimal für full hd sein soll ist sie in meinen augen nicht geeignet. Bei der 1070 wird sich das blatt wenden wenn amd da nix gegen zu setzen hat. Aber momentan gehört der preisbereich bis 400€ eher amd.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Mai 2016)

die 1070 soll teurer werden, man munkelt was vom preis einer gtx980


----------



## Knogle (11. Mai 2016)

Schade, fuer 300 waere das fuer mich durchaus attraktiv gewesen


----------



## morphius (11. Mai 2016)

Abwarten uvp von nv 379dollar für custom designs. Also ca 450€ ca. Ich denke das die straßenpreise dann runter gehen, erst recht wenn polaris da ist.


----------



## Knogle (11. Mai 2016)

Ja denk ich auch, die 970 war Anfangs ja auch heftig, wobei ich meine fuer 290 gekriegt habe neu  als die neu rausgekommen ist
War die Palit GTX 970 mit Radialdesign


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Mai 2016)

Was ist eigentlich mit deiner 970?


----------



## Knogle (11. Mai 2016)

Also die eine hat irgendein Problem

Mal laeuft die problemlos im Cinebench durch, aber hat dann manchmal kurze "Aussetzer" von ca. 1 Sekunde in denen die Temperatur dann angeblich auf -40 Grad geht, und dann gehts wieder weiter
Ein anderes mal crasht die schon nach 10 Sekunden Furmark mit nem Blackscreen 

kA was mit der Karte ist, habe dem Kaeufer die nun zugeschickt, und 150 Euro erstattet


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Mai 2016)

Ahso,


----------



## Zeiss (12. Mai 2016)

Hey Leute,

ich habe ein i7-950 in meinem PC und bis jetzt lief er mit 24GB (2x 8GB + 4x 2GB) RAM. Da ich noch 16GB (2x 8GB) bekommen habe, dachte ich mir gestern, probier es doch mal und steck 3x8GB in die Möhre rein und schau was passiert.

Und, was soll ich sagen, es funktioniert. Im BIOS werden die 32GB angezeigt, in Windows 8.1 und Linux ebenfalls.

Dabei kann der i7 eigentlich doch nur 24GB adressieren?


----------



## Malc0m (12. Mai 2016)

Ich glaub die 24GB kommen eher daher, das es damals keine 8gb Module anfangs gab. Hätte mich gewundert wenn er sie nicht erkannt hätte.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Mai 2016)

Ahh, okay, das macht Sinn.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Mai 2016)

Da einige Reg-Ecc Module auch laufen, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn auch mehr läuft.


----------



## Aslinger (20. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mir heute diese Riegel gegönnt: Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP DIMM Kit 32GB Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Auch wenn sie für X79 Quad Channel spezifiziert sind. Hoffentlich laufens auf dem x58 einwandfrei. XPM 1.3 kann ja erst der x79. Ich werde auch nur 3x 8GB verbauen und einer bleibt dann halt als Ersatz. Die brauchen auch nur 1.35V Spannung. Im Bios kann ich von 1.30V weg einstellen.


----------



## Knogle (20. Mai 2016)

Der Preis ist ziemlich satt


----------



## Aslinger (20. Mai 2016)

Geld spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Klausn (20. Mai 2016)

schreckt mich auch der preis. ich brauch auch LP-Dimms für mein sr-2 gerät. hab jetzt low voltage hp ecc dimm drinnen.  aber reicht auch.
ich werde eher die da nehmen:
Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-16 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher CML8GX3M2A16C9, Vengeance LP, Lite Retail

....edit
wobei ,ist ja eigentlich eh der selbe preis. haha


----------



## Aslinger (20. Mai 2016)

Ich habe sie ja auch nur gekauft, weil 16 GB langsam State of The Art werden unter Gamern. Mit 12 GB hatte ich auch nie Probs, aber was tun wenn es DDR3 fast nicht mehr gibt, weil DDR4 der neue Standard ist? Darum lieber jetzt kaufen.  Nächstes Jahr dann noch die 1080 ti und S1366 hät wieder eine Ewigkeit.


----------



## Klausn (20. Mai 2016)

jup, mein sr-2 mit x5650 und ner 980er "fadisiert" sich derzeit ziemlich mit der HTC Vive und den derzeit verfügbaren titeln.
Am wochenende werd ich dann fotos etc. machen. (vom sr-2 projekt)

ich plane dann eine 1080erTI in einem pc und in dem anderen dann ein 980 SLI.

werde übrigens nächste Woche die Vive aufbauen bei mir in der Firma. wennst mal von kärnten nach oö kommst...


----------



## Aslinger (20. Mai 2016)

Ich habe hier noch diese Riegel, die ich abgeben würde: G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 12GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

 Sind letztes Jahr von der RMA zurück gekommen (weil einer von den alten defekt war) und sind alles neue Riegel. Auf den Sticker steht März 2015. Die alten waren von Aug. 2011. Die habe ich nie eingebaut gehabt, darum sind sie neu!


----------



## Knogle (26. Mai 2016)

Die OC Monster MSI X58 Pro-E Boards gibts jetzt wieder fuer 90 bei dem Haendler


----------



## Klausn (26. Mai 2016)

wie was wo


----------



## etar (26. Mai 2016)

Bestimmt die hier 

MSI X58 Pro MS-7522 LGA 1366 für i7 CPUs GBit LAN RAID 6x DDR3 Slots inkl Blende 0816909054484 | eBay


----------



## Knogle (26. Mai 2016)

etar schrieb:


> Bestimmt die hier
> 
> MSI X58 Pro MS-7522 LGA 1366 für i7 CPUs GBit LAN RAID 6x DDR3 Slots inkl Blende 0816909054484 | eBay



Hab davon auch einige gekauft, die sind wie brandneu


----------



## hansdampf388 (26. Mai 2016)

einige hat mir wieder gefallen


----------



## Knogle (26. Mai 2016)

Sind halt tolle Teile bei dem Preis 
Da ist 1366 wieder voll im Rennen


----------



## LordEliteX (26. Mai 2016)

Bin mit meinem P6t SE zufrieden  

Vllt werden aber noch andere Boards billiger dann würde ich auch zuschlagen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Mai 2016)

Hehe, ich hab mit 4 Stück jetzt genug  
Auch wenn da nicht alle die 4 Kern Westmere mögen .


----------



## Knogle (27. Mai 2016)

Naja das MSI Teil macht immerhin bis zu 280MHz BCLK mit 
War von der Uebertaktungsfreudigkeit bisher das beste Board was ich je hatte
P6X58D-E, P6T und was ich da alle hatte fand ich alles doof, da war meist bei 215MHz BCLK Ende


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Mai 2016)

Wozu, ich brauch es doch eh nicht 

mein e5620@4,18ghz reicht doch aus


----------



## Taggardos (28. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank für den Review. Hat mich dazu inspiriert, mir auch einen zuzulegen und das Ergebnis ist voll zufriedenstellend 
Mein i7 920@ 3.7GHz hatte ich mit 1.337 V stabil laufen, der Xeon begnügt sich @3,8GHz mit 1.192V plus 2 Kerne mehr. Die 70 € haben sich definitiv gelohnt


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Mai 2016)

Knogle, die anderen Boards haben ja auch nicht so einen hohen BCLK mitgemacht, weil du die noch mit normalen Spannungen gefüttert hast...


----------



## Knogle (28. Mai 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Knogle, die anderen Boards haben ja auch nicht so einen hohen BCLK mitgemacht, weil du die noch mit normalen Spannungen gefüttert hast...



Das MSI habe ich auch mit nroameln Spannungen gefuettert  Oder wie definierst du nicht normal?


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Mai 2016)

Fragen wir mal andersherum, welche Spannungen hattest du denn genutzt?


----------



## Aslinger (28. Mai 2016)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute diese Riegel gegönnt: Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP DIMM Kit 32GB Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
> 
> Auch wenn sie für X79 Quad Channel spezifiziert sind. Hoffentlich laufens auf dem x58 einwandfrei. XPM 1.3 kann ja erst der x79. Ich werde auch nur 3x 8GB verbauen und einer bleibt dann halt als Ersatz. Die brauchen auch nur 1.35V Spannung. Im Bios kann ich von 1.30V weg einstellen.



Die Riegel rennen ohne Probs.  1,195V QPi Spannung und 1,40V Vdimm. 3x 8GB sind verbaut. Somit RAM mengenmäßig auch endlich mal wieder ein Upgrade. 2011 bin ich von 6 auf 12GB umgestiegen. Hat lange gehalten. 

Wo ich das Board gekauft habe, waren 3x 2GB Corsair Dominator DDR1600er CL8 verbaut. Mit 6GB fing alles an.


----------



## Knogle (28. Mai 2016)

Hier die Settings


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Mai 2016)

Ja, und wie sehen die Spannungen bei 280 MHz aus?


----------



## Knogle (28. Mai 2016)

VCore auf 1,5V , und VCore auf 1,5 - 1,7V


----------



## Aslinger (29. Mai 2016)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Die Riegel rennen ohne Probs.  1,195V QPi Spannung und 1,40V Vdimm. 3x 8GB sind verbaut. Somit RAM mengenmäßig auch endlich mal wieder ein Upgrade. 2011 bin ich von 6 auf 12GB umgestiegen. Hat lange gehalten.
> 
> Wo ich das Board gekauft habe, waren 3x 2GB Corsair Dominator DDR1600er CL8 verbaut. Mit 6GB fing alles an.



Hier noch ein CPU-Z Screeni.


----------



## Varioman (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo,  frage hier einfach mal so zwischen wenn erlaubt.

Ich habe im Keller noch ein Asus P6T SE verbaut in eine Antec 902 Gehäuse mit be quiet P10 750W 80 Plus Gold entdeckt. Dank dieser 700 Seiten möchte ich den jetzt aufmöbeln.  

CPU x5650 ca. 70€

Grafikkarte GTX 960 4GB Ramvon EVGA (190€) oder eine R9 390 (330€) wenn mir die anderen Komponenten nich zu teuer werden.

da bin ich dann bei 260- 400€ plus RAM und genau da komme ich nicht weiter. Verbaut sind ein Corsair Triple Kit Platinum 1333 MHz von 6GB 1,5V,  ein zweites passendes Kit zu bekommen ist so gut wie nicht möglich.  Es wäre ein Kit Corsair XMS3 6GB DDR3 Kit zu bekommen,  jedoch 1600 MHz mit 1,65 V angegeben für ca. 40€.
Ob das wohl passen würde???

Alternativ ein  G.Skill Kit 12 GB 1600 MHz  der Ripjaws-Serie für 60€ ob die auf mein P6T laufen konnte ich nicht rausfinden. Könnt ihr mir dabei helfen,  für andere Kommentare bin ich auch aufgeschlossen.

Dank des Forum hier läuft mein i7 920 mit 3800 MHz bei 1,3V und wird 74 Grad warm beim Prime95 Test,  da kann ich aber noch was drehen mit der Lüftung und neuer Wärmeleitpaste.

Gruß


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Mai 2016)

RAM:
Kauf dir drei Riegel Crucial Ballistix Sport 4GB oder 8GB, und gut ist, den rest wirfst du raus.

Für die 960 brauchst du den Prozessor übrigens nicht tauschen, da limitietr die Karte vor dem 920er  Ode rhast du da gar keien CPU drin?
Das wäre dann aber verwunderlich.


----------



## Varioman (30. Mai 2016)

Dank des Forum hier läuft mein i7 920 mit 3800 MHz bei 1,3V und wird 74 Grad warm beim Prime95 Test,  da kann ich aber noch was drehen mit der Lüftung und neuer Wärmeleitpaste.

Was limitiert wenn ich die R9 390 einbauen würde?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Mai 2016)

Mit ner AMD kann mit dem Overhead schon mal ne kleine Limitierung der CPU auftreten, aber das ist dann auch egal, ob 4 oder 6 Kerne.


----------



## Aslinger (30. Mai 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> RAM:
> Kauf dir drei Riegel Crucial Ballistix Sport 4GB oder 8GB, und gut ist, den rest wirfst du raus.
> 
> Für die 960 brauchst du den Prozessor übrigens nicht tauschen, da limitietr die Karte vor dem 920er  Ode rhast du da gar keien CPU drin?
> Das wäre dann aber verwunderlich.



Aber nicht die nehmen, die haben nur Single Rank: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2C4G3D169DS1J) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Warum man Single Sided Module meiden sollte, bei 8GB Modulen gibts eh nur Dual Rank, bei 4GB Modulen muss man aufpassen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arbeitsspeicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest.html

Auf Mythos #4 runterscrollen.


----------



## Varioman (30. Mai 2016)

Single oder Dual Rank was ist das wieder,  ich wollte ein Triple Kit.  Werde mir den Link mal durchlesen.  

Wenn ich bei der 920er CPU die Temperatur nicht in den Griff bekomme würde da ein Wechsel auf den x5650 was bringen?

Ich habe mal die GTX 570 mit dem MSI Afterburner übertaktet und mit Furmark laufen lassen und gleichzeitig den Prime95 Test.  GTX 70 Grad und die CPU 80 Grad.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Mai 2016)

Ist doch alles ok, bis etwa 80-85 Grad max in Prime kannst du ruhig gehen, so heiß wird die CPU real nie werden.

Und ja, die 32nm CPUs sind erheblich kühler.


----------



## Varioman (30. Mai 2016)

wäre das 

Crucial BLS4G3D1609DS1S00

 ein Dual Bank Riegel ? Ich weiß nicht wie ich das rausbekommen soll. Ist ein 4GB RAM für 17€


----------



## Aslinger (31. Mai 2016)

Hol dir die RAMs und verkauf dann deine alten: G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 12GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die hatte ich von 2011 bis 2015 ohne Probs in meinem 1366er Sys in Verwendung.


----------



## Varioman (31. Mai 2016)

da war ich auch schon dran,  ist aber halt schwer rauszubekommen ob Dual Rank.  Leider ändern die Hersteller oftmals die Bestückung wenn ich das so lese. Zu Anfang Dual dann mit einmal singel.  
Da ist ja mein Kit von 2001 Corsair 3x2GB sogar Dual Rank und läuft bisher ohne Probleme.

Ich bin dir sehr dankbar für die Hilfe.


----------



## Knogle (31. Mai 2016)

Bin mit Broadwell-EP sehr zufrieden, aber 1366 kann da immernoch das Wasser reichen.
Einziges Manko: Gesamtverbrauch
Da reisst es allein der IOH und ICH rein
Die CPUs selbst sind so effezient wie Haswell


----------



## Varioman (31. Mai 2016)

Dann war die Investition der R9 390 und der neue ram ja nicht so schlecht.
Habe nochmal mit der GTX 570 übertaktet Furmark laufen lassen und parallel Prime laufen lassen. Der 920 lag nach 20 min. bei 83 Grad. Das wird dann wohl mit der R9 390 noch etwas höher gehen. Naja mal abwarten zur Not kann ich ja noch den x5650 einbauen.


----------



## Aslinger (2. Juni 2016)

@varioman

Die oben verlinkten RAMs hatte ich hier zum Verkauf als Neuware, aber ich konnte dir keine PM schicken. Wahrscheinlich wegen deinen geringen Beiträge*n. *Das waren Double Sided Riegel.


----------



## Varioman (2. Juni 2016)

Ja genau konnte auch nicht im Forum bei Verkauf nachschauen.
Werde dann mein Triple Kit von Corsair verkaufen


----------



## Varioman (6. Juni 2016)

so wollte noch kurz Meldung machen,  alles eingebaut RAM,  neue SSD und Asus R9 390. Die neue Wärmeleitpaste schein echt zu helfen,  sind mal locker 3 Grad weniger bei gleichem Prime Test. Habe gleich noch die Kabel alle sauberer verlegt und die Bios Batterie ersetzt. Jetzt muss ich natürlich alles neu einstellen,  weil vorher nicht gesichert.  Ich habe mal grob auf 4000 mhz gesetzt und gleichzeitig Furmark und Prime95 laufen lassen. Da muss ich glaube noch was optimieren wegen der Temp. Werte siehe Bilder.  

Nachtrag die GPU lag bei 87° Clock 1070 und FPS gut 40

Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Juni 2016)

Na für "totale" Auslastung des Systems sind die Temperaturen nicht allzu schlimm, also als dringendst würde ich das nicht einstufen. Beim Spielen dürftest du nie solche Werte erreichen.


----------



## LordEliteX (6. Juni 2016)

Die Werte sind gar nicht mal so schlecht wie du denkst  

Ich habe meinen I7 930 damals nicht mal mit 1,35 Volt auf 4 Ghz bekommen
Könntest höchstens den Base Clock runterstellen und den Multi erhöhen. Kannst damit vllt bisschen QPI Spannung einsparen


----------



## Varioman (6. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte den auch schon mit 4200 laufen und den vcore unter 1,3 V,  jedoch nach 30 Minuten kam Bluescreen 
" Clock watchdog Timeout " da gibt es unterschiedliche Aussagen. Liegt am OC andere liegt an der ssd 850 EVO. 
Wie gesagt das alles ohne besondere Anpassung.


----------



## LordEliteX (6. Juni 2016)

Vllt sind ja dann 1,3 Volt bei 4Ghz möglich.
Geh einfach in kleinen Schritten runter und Teste dann mal


----------



## Varioman (7. Juni 2016)

also hab mal auf 1,3 Volt bei 4GHz bzw. QPI 1,31250 V das stürzt ab. SpeedStep ist aus der Rest unter Erweitert aktiviert. 

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Grafikkarte aus, könnte die auch in den zweiten pcie Steckplatz rein,  oder bringt das Nachteile. Das Ding wird ja fast 87° heiß und sitzt so nah am CPU Kühler.


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Juni 2016)

In den unteren blauen x16 Slot kannst du sie ohne Probleme verfrachten, der ist auch voll angebunden. Nur den weißen Slot unten solltest du vermeiden, der hat nur eine x4 Anbindung.


----------



## Varioman (8. Juni 2016)

mit dem slot wechslen ist wohl doch keine so gute Idee,   dann liegt genau der ICH10R Chip dann unter der Karte.  Nur mal so als Hinweis gut überlegen ob man sich die R9 390 einbaut.  Ich habe schon ein großes Gehäuse und viel Platz,  das Teil ist aber verdammt lang und wird schon im normalen Betrieb gut heiß.

Ich habe den 920 jetzt mit 

21x195 und 1,30 V laufen (CPU-Z zeigt 1,32 V)

QPI=auto
Turbo=aus
C1E=aus
HT=an

wie oder mit welchen Tool kann ich die restlichen Volt bzw. MHz im Betrieb auslesen?

Bisher keine Abstürze und die Temp lag bei 70 Grad.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Juni 2016)

Ach mit dem ICH musst du dir keinen Kopf machen, die ~4W, die der abgibt dürften die Karte wohl kaum mehr stressen. Oder wird der Passivkühler richtig heiß? Ich kenne die nur handwarm.


----------



## Varioman (8. Juni 2016)

Nee der wird nicht heiß,  ich dachte eher umgedreht.  Wenn ich die Karte umstecke sitzt genau über den ICH so eine Heatpipe von der GK und die wird verdammt heiß.  Kanns ja mal versuchen,  spätesten wenn der Kühlkörper abfällt war es zu heiß.


----------



## hansdampf388 (9. Juni 2016)

hat jemand nen link zu günstigen ram? 16gb


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juni 2016)

16gb sind hier aber doof, du brauchst doch n tripple kit.

Nimm gleich 24gb, dann passt es.

Günstig sind wohl Crucial Ballistix Sport, als 8gb müssten die dual rank sein.

Ansonsten hatten wir das Thema gerade erst, siehe etwas weiter oben.


----------



## rottwag (5. Juli 2016)

Mein Kumpel und ich haben beide von 12 auf 24gb aufgerüstet und mussten nix ändern.

Haben beide die roten g.skill ripjaws als Tripple kit. Beide Rechner laufen mit  20x200 bzw 21x200.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juli 2016)

nice,

das nenn ich mal n guten wert


----------



## rottwag (6. Juli 2016)

Yup... er hat nen w3670 auf nem MSi x58 bei 20x200@1,27V =4Ghz (936 Punkte Cb r15)
Ich habe nen x5670 auf nem Rex II bei 21x200@1,27V =4,2Ghz (969 Punkte Cb r15)

Jeweils mit 24Gb @1600mhz 9-9-9-24


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juli 2016)

Hm, da fehlt noch mal n RAM der bei dem Takt 7-7-7-21 mitmacht 

Dann knackst du auch die 1000 Punkte 

Ich muss mal sehen was ich jetzt mit meinem REX II mache  Das teht seit fast 2 Monaten im Keller und wartet auf mehr als einen Testrun 
Und bezahlen muss ich es auch mal 

Vielelicht bau ich das System, was ich da bekommen hatte, wieder auf. Das war ein LianLi Fortress, mit dem REX II einem i7 920 (ok, den tauscht man besser mal) und einer gtx285 (ich hab noch ne zweite!)
Das könnte gut kommen da drin


----------



## Klausn (7. Juli 2016)

blöde frage, was ist ein Rex 2 ?!?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juli 2016)

Eigentlich ein R2X 

Also Rampage 2 Extreme von Asus


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Juli 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Vielelicht bau ich das System, was ich da bekommen hatte, wieder auf. Das war ein LianLi Fortress, mit dem REX II einem i7 920 (ok, den tauscht man besser mal) und einer gtx285 (ich hab noch ne zweite!)
> Das könnte gut kommen da drin



Zum heizen im Winter ideal


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juli 2016)

Na das ist ja nur ein retro-PC dann 

Mein Office Rechner mit leichter Gaming-Eignung wird ja mein i5 2500k auf dem z77 und der gtx750ti@1600/2850


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Juli 2016)

Dachte ich mir schon 

Leichte Gaming-Eignung ist gut^^ Ne ordentliche Grafikkarte dazu und das Teil stemmt doch fast alles  Aber ich weiß was du meinst, mein kleiner soll ja auch nur für ältere Titel reichen und das schaffen die zwei Kerne und die 7850 auch ohne Probleme 

Ich hab auch endlich Zeit mich um mein SR-2 zu kümmern


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juli 2016)

Das neueste Game was ich derzeit habe ist BF3 und Anno 2070.
Beider kann ich mit der GTX750 ohne Ti schon spielen, udn die taktet niedriger...

Für meine älteren Games und meinen Spieltrieb ist eben die 1366 Platform da udn dazu alte Karten 
Hab ja auch ne HD4870x2 da


----------



## PiEpS (8. Juli 2016)

Habe mein P6t und den X5650 erstmal brav auf dem Schrank verstaut. Aber irgendwann, in geraumer Zukunft -wenn ich eine neue Graka gekauft habe, wird der 1366 PC auch wieder aufgebaut(mit der aktuellen 7970) und mit Windows 7.


----------



## Thelema75 (10. Juli 2016)

Würdet ihr in ein Sockel 1366 System mit 12 Gb und 4,2 GHz eine 1080 oder 1080ti einbauen?....reicht dafür die Bandbreite zum RAM?


----------



## idge (10. Juli 2016)

Ja würde ich - Übertaktet ist die CPU einfach immer noch zu gut, um so stark zu limiteren, das man in der Praxis Nachteile hat. Wir reden hier i.d.R. von fps Verlusten (im Vergleich zur allerneuesten Platform) im 1stelligen Bereich.
Energieffienz ist halt nicht gut, besonders wenns noch ein alter 920er/Nehalem ist. Bei Intel sind die Sprünge halt nicht groß genug gewesen, das man sie nicht durch OC ausgleichen kann. Und das geht halt nunmal sehr gut auf der Plattform.

Habe selbst immer noch 1366 Westmere und auf über 4GHz limitiert sehr wenig bis nix...Ok im direkten Vergleich zu Skylake etwa 4-8 fps je nach Spiel, häufig gar kein Unterschied. Haben mal S-Vergleich mit Kollegen auf 4690k/Haswell und Skylake 6600k gemacht. Überall eine GTX 970. Wenn die neueren CPUs nicht übertaktet sind (lohnt sich meist eh nicht, dank Turbo) ist da kein relevanter Unterschied - fast immer deutlich unter 10fps, dann kommts auch noch drauf an, welches Spiel, Witcher z.B. ist das ziemlich egal welche CPU, Frostbite-Spiele (battlefront, bf4, dragon age) skalieren wieder gut mit 6 Kernen, da hatte ich dann teils sogar besser Werte als ein reiner 4 Kerner.
Einziger Ausreißer: Starcraft 2, da ging der Skylake richtig gut ab und war ganze 16fps schneller nur durch die CPU (Top Optimierung Blizzard). 

Unterm Strich ist der potentielle Gewinn  an fps so gering, das er bei mir nie ein Upgrade auf eine bessere Platform rechtfertigen konnte. Was juckt es mich wenn ich statt 130 halt 122 fps habe...gar nix. Ich gebe nicht 400€ für 8fps mehr aus, weniger ist auch nicht, will ja nicht auf ein popeliges Consumer-Board downgraden


----------



## Aslinger (10. Juli 2016)

Ich warte auf die Titan Y bzw. 1080 ti dann erst geht die Titan X in Rente. 
Natürlich wandert das nächste Kärtchen (mittlerweile waren folgende Karten auf dem Gigabyte Board dran: GTX 280>8800 GTS 512 Übergang>GTX 570 (3 Jahre!)>GTX Titan Black (1 Jahr)>GTX Titan X (mittlerweile seit Ende April 15 verbaut).

Den Arbeitsspeicher habe ich von 12 auf 24GB aufgerüstet, weil die Titan Y wird wohl auch 24GB (oder 16GB) haben wird. Die Speichergrösse sollte da schon identisch sein.


----------



## Thelema75 (10. Juli 2016)

idge schrieb:


> Ja würde ich - Übertaktet ist die CPU einfach immer noch zu gut, um so stark zu limiteren, das man in der Praxis Nachteile hat. Wir reden hier i.d.R. von fps Verlusten (im Vergleich zur allerneuesten Platform) im 1stelligen Bereich.
> Energieffienz ist halt nicht gut, besonders wenns noch ein alter 920er/Nehalem ist. Bei Intel sind die Sprünge halt nicht groß genug gewesen, das man sie nicht durch OC ausgleichen kann. Und das geht halt nunmal sehr gut auf der Plattform.
> 
> Habe selbst immer noch 1366 Westmere und auf über 4GHz limitiert sehr wenig bis nix...Ok im direkten Vergleich zu Skylake etwa 4-8 fps je nach Spiel, häufig gar kein Unterschied. Haben mal S-Vergleich mit Kollegen auf 4690k/Haswell und Skylake 6600k gemacht. Überall eine GTX 970. Wenn die neueren CPUs nicht übertaktet sind (lohnt sich meist eh nicht, dank Turbo) ist da kein relevanter Unterschied - fast immer deutlich unter 10fps, dann kommts auch noch drauf an, welches Spiel, Witcher z.B. ist das ziemlich egal welche CPU, Frostbite-Spiele (battlefront, bf4, dragon age) skalieren wieder gut mit 6 Kernen, da hatte ich dann teils sogar besser Werte als ein reiner 4 Kerner.
> ...



Danke für Deine ausführliche Antwort. Hab mir letztes Jahr ein Upgrade von 920er zu einen Xeon  Six-Core gegönnt. Wenn ich mir überlege das ich im Mai 2010 den i7 920 + Asus PT 6 SE + 6 GB für 400,- inkl Versand gekauft habe, letztes Jahr für ca. 180,- den Xeon X5670 und 12 GB Triple Channel Speicher... So wenig, über so einen langen Zeitraum, hab ich noch nie für einen PC ausgegeben. 

Aktuell hab ich mir das neue EVGA Gehäuse vorbestellt und ein neuer CPU-Kühler wird fällig. Drauf folgend wird wohl eine 1080ti oder Vega angeschafft und an meinen 4K TV angestöpselt.


----------



## Knogle (10. Juli 2016)

Bald hat der Fred hier schon ne halbe Millionen Aufrufe


----------



## iGameKudan (10. Juli 2016)

Aktuell bremst ein schnell getakteter Sechskerner nicht nennenswert... Und da in Zukunft durch Spiele auch mehr als 4 Threads genutzt werden, steht man mit einem X5650 im Grunde nicht schlechter da wie mit einem 6700K - außer beim Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Klausn (11. Juli 2016)

......ich baue jetzt für einen freund einen 5820k mit godlike gaming MB. Graka wird eventuel 1070er. 
dann kann ich vergleichen 1070 mit
X5650
2*X5650 auf dem sr-2
2* e2670
und 5820k
da bin ich dann gespannt. 
werde dass in den nächsten wochen dann posten. 
hab nur gerade wenig zeit da in den nächsten tagen baby-geburt ansteht. (bei der frau, nicht bei mir   )


----------



## Knogle (11. Juli 2016)

Magst du mit nem 12 kerner testen? Schicke ich dir zum testen ruber


2011v3


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Juli 2016)

Fabian,  du und dein Fundus! Was ist denn mit der 970 inkl verklebten kühler?  Die muss als Vergleich dazu


----------



## Knogle (11. Juli 2016)

Die ist verkauft


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Juli 2016)

Achso, dann musst du ne 1080 dazu stecken ;D

Nebenbei, seit dem Netzteilwechsel will der e5620 nicht mehr auf bclk über 205.


----------



## Klausn (11. Juli 2016)

cool, ist das der 12er von dem us-händler mit den haufenweise ES?
dauert noch bis ich alle teile habe. warte noch auf den primeday bei amazon. 
brauch noch ein netzteil und DDR4 3000+


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Juli 2016)

Netzteil?  Kauf ja was ordentliches


----------



## Knogle (11. Juli 2016)

Klausn schrieb:


> cool, ist das der 12er von dem us-händler mit den haufenweise ES?
> dauert noch bis ich alle teile habe. warte noch auf den primeday bei amazon.
> brauch noch ein netzteil und DDR4 3000+



Netzteil kann ich dir für deinen test auch schicken

Ja von dem Händler


----------



## Klausn (11. Juli 2016)

naja für einen 5820er und ne 1070er max. wird ein 700watt reichen. eventuell kommt mal ne 2te 1070er.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2016)

Klausn, n 500er tuts schon,  aber n gutes,


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Juli 2016)

Klausn schrieb:


> ......ich baue jetzt für einen freund einen 5820k mit godlike gaming MB. Graka wird eventuel 1070er.
> )


Wieso wirft man so viel Geld für ein Mainboard weg?
Das Geld wäre in einer 1080 besser angelegt, da erhält man wenigstens einen praktischen/nennenswerten Vorteil.

@Knogle: Du verleihst nicht zufällig auch 2011-0-CPUs?


----------



## Klausn (13. Juli 2016)

250€ bei Alternate für MB mit Zubehör ohne Schachtel, Rücksendung. 
dann nen 5820K dazu um 390 und dann gibts noch 105€ Cashback von Intel. 
also grob 145€ für das MB gelöhnt, da mann die CPU kaum in Aktion bekommt. 
(Cashback aktion gilt übrigens noch 2 tage)
Aktionsprodukte - Top Tech Cashback


----------



## Spieler22 (14. Juli 2016)

Hey Leute, hab seit heute auch einen Xeon x5650.
Gewechselt habe ich von nem i7 920.

Wie es aussieht, habe ich allerdings den größten Krüppel allerzeiten erwischt. Zunächst braucht das teil ab 4,25Ghz Spannungen jenseits von gut und Böse( 1,4v+), soweit so schlecht, die Wakü könnte das ja abfangen, allerdings macht der ab nem BCLK von 218 dicht. Mein P6T bietet mir zwar den 22er Multi an, sobald allerdings last auf mehreren Kernen anliegt, taktet er sich automatisch runter auf den 20er Multi ( im HW Monitor kann man sehen wie er beim Singlethread test 105w (22x215=4,725Ghz) verbrauch berechnet und beim Multithreadedtest dann auf 95w (20x215=4,3Ghz zurückspringt  ). Übrigens scheint der BCLK komplett entkoppelt von meiner QPI Spannung zu laufen. Die 218 laufen bei 1,25v, die 220 nichtmal mit 1,4v+ 

Somit komm ich nichtmal an die 4,4 Ghz stabil ran. Hat irgendjemand n Hinweis wie ich den 22er Multi auch bei mehreren kernen Last halten kann? Der 21 Multi wie bei 920 vorhanden, fehlt ja vorsichtshalber komplett, der würde ja auch schonmal helfen den BCLK bisschen runter zu kriegen. Auf Auto entscheidet er sich auch immer für den 20er Multi im Höchstfall. Speedstep an oder aus spielt keine rolle... 

Vllt habt ihr ja n Plan wo es hier Potential gibt 

P.s. was ist der QPI Status in Hwinfo64 in meinem Fall 18x 206 bei nem CPU-Takt von 20x206. Uncore ist bei 15x206


----------



## Thelema75 (14. Juli 2016)

Also 4,0 - 4,2 ist absolut im normalen Bereich... Viel höher gehen die meisten nicht, zumal wir auch von Prozessoren reden die min. 5 Jahre alt sind.


----------



## idge (14. Juli 2016)

@Spieler22 
Wahrscheinlich sind bei dir die C-States noch an und evtl. Tubo aus ("Turbo Power Protection on" bzw. Turbo Feature off) und im Betriebssystem der Energiesparplan auf Höchstleistung und/oder "minimaler Leistungzustand d. Prozessors" < 100%). 
Bei mir ist es jedenfalls so (Asus Rampage II) , wenn ich die C-State Tech im Bios nicht abgeschaltet habe, das dann das ursprünglich für die CPUs vorgesehene Verhalten (wenig Auslastung = Turbo Multi +2 auf  1-2 Kernen, Turbo + 1 bei Last 4 Kernen, Turbo oder Normaler Multi bei Last auf allen Kernen) greift. 

Das kann man eigtl. beim normalen OC mit der Platform nicht gebrauchen, weil Du nie das Maximum aus der CPU beim Lastbetrieb rausholen kannst (=max auf allen Kernen), da er im idle oder bei geringer Last viel zu hoch taktet. Du musst mehr Spannung ansetzen damit er überhaupt Windows lädt, und in Wirklichkeit brauchst Du vllt. gar nicht so viel.
Ich betriebe meine CPU auf 4.4Ghz mit allen Kernen unter Last  (20x220, höchster Turbo Multi auf dem E5649), wenn ich dieselben Einstellungen wie Du habe, geht er mit 1-2 Kernen auf max Multi (22x220) und schmiert schon beim Start ab, da diese 4.8ghz beim Windows laden direkt anliegen; diese CPU schafft das nicht stabil selbst mit über 1.4V.
Speedstep kann man übrigens getrost anlassen, bissl Stromsparen im Desktop kann nicht schaden.

Also:
- Nachschauen ob Turbo im Bios wirklich an ist
- C-State-Tech deaktivieren
- Beim Windows Energiesparplan unter den Erweiterten Einstellungen nachsehen, was der Minimale Leistungszustand des Prozessors ist. Sollte auf 100% sein. Dann gehts auch mit Ausbalanciert statt Höchstleistung (=Speedstep greift öfter im idle)
- Turbo Multi im Bios manuell einstellen (beim X5650=22x, d.h. BCLK 200 reicht für 4.4ghz).


----------



## Spieler22 (14. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal meine Einstellungen, C State ist aus, Multi ist auf 22 gefixt, Speedstep habe ich mal aus oder an gehabt weil da steht das die cpu dann "default speed" unabhängig von Windows läuft. Im Windows habe ich minimaler Leistungszustand auf 100% 

Damit drosselt er bei Last auf allen Kernen auf 20er Multi und somit 4ghz


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juli 2016)

BIOS-Version ist die neueste?


----------



## Spieler22 (14. Juli 2016)

Ja, 1408

übrigens taktet die Kiste auf den 12er Multi runter, wenn er 83°C erreicht. Bei 4,1Ghz und 1,31v im Bios, erreicht er 83°C mit Coredmg... und das bei ner Wakü mit 820er Fläche o.O 
Also iwie bin ich von dem Teil alles andere als überzeugt. Mein I7 hat bis 100°C sein Werk verrichtet ohne das der sich drosselt und das obwohl die Intel Specs hier ca 13°C weniger TJmax attestieren. Lustigerweise ist die Cpu-Casetemp auch höher als die Kerntemperatur zumindest das was ausgelesen wird.

Edit: okay jetzt hat er sich bei unter 70°C sowohl Kerntemperatur als auch CaseTemp gedrosselt. Nach ca 2-5 min taktet er sich dann auch wieder hoch, wenn man Prime/Coredmg/Cpu-Z ausstellt. Die Temps sind dann bereits wieder unter 40°C auf den Cores.


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Juli 2016)

83°C mit "nur" 1,3V und ner WaKü sind aber auch recht viel, da komme ich in LinX auf höchstens 70-75°C. Sitzt der Kühler richtig? Bei solchen Aufgaben sollte die CPU jedenfalls nicht einfach drosseln. Schalte am Besten ml alles im BIOS aus, was Throttle beinhaltet und auch mal die maximal zulässige Betriebstemperatur ganz hoch oder ausstellen.


----------



## Knogle (15. Juli 2016)

Bei 1,3V ist das extrem komisch
Da stimmt irgendwas nicht


----------



## Spieler22 (15. Juli 2016)

Also Coredmg ist halt schon 10-12°C heißer als Prime. Bei Prime bleibt er bei besagten 70°C. Im Bios habe ich nichts an was Throttlen verursachen könnte meiner Meinung nach. Hast ja die Bilder von meinen Einstellungen da oben. Betriebstemperatur kann man nicht einstellen, habe die CPU Temp im Bios mal auf "ignore" gestellt, wird aber trotzdem weiter gedrosselt im Windows
Kühler habe ich mehrfach neu verbaut, die cpu scheint ziemlich uneben zu sein, bei sehr dünn aufgetragener WLP war fast kein Kontakt vorhanden. Jetzt habe ich mich für "mitteldick" aufgetragen entschieden und kontakt besteht auf der gesamten Fläche. Habe den Vorgang mehrfach wiederholt und Temperaturen überprüft. Im Idle liegt er zwischen 40°C auf dem wärmsten Kern und 28°C auf dem kältesten.

Aber naja er drosselt halt auch bei 70°C fröhlich vor sich hin... Hab den Verkäufer bei ebay kontaktiert, ich bekomme wohl einen anderen gestellt, wenn der das gleiche verhalten zeigt liegt es wohl am Mainboard. Allerdings waren hier schon einige mit P6T und X5650, was ich so gelesen hatte.

Bei Standardtakt und Autospannung von 1,12V sieht er nichtmal die 48°C in LinX, also der Kühler ist richtig drauf.


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Juli 2016)

Die normalen Temps klingen gut, aber das er bei "nur" 70°C throttlet ist definitiv nicht normal, das ist ja normale Betriebstemperatur. Bei manchen Boards hat man noch beim "Hardware/Health Monitor" Einstellungen, die die CPU schützen wenn sie über 60/70/80°C (sind übliche Abstufungen) kommt. Aber, wenn du das auch schon deaktiviert hast - hmm. Kann natürlich sein, dass das Board spinnt und die CPU zu früh versucht zu schützen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Juli 2016)

Netzteil?  Der P8 Stecker ist drauf?


----------



## Knogle (15. Juli 2016)

Naja genau gesehen ist der P8 Stecker sinnfrei


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Juli 2016)

Naja gerade bei der Plattform eigentlich nicht^^ Oder willst du Chipsatz (30W) und CPU (100W+) allein durch zwei Adern mit Saft versorgen?


----------



## Spieler22 (15. Juli 2016)

Alles was an Steckern für die i7 drin war ist auch bei dem Xeon jetzt drin 
Ich kann halt noch nichtmal genau sagen wann er drosselt, also es ist keine bestimmte Targettemperatur auf CPU-Core oder CPU Case. Es tritt mehr oder weniger zwischen 68 und 83 Grad irgendwo auf.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Juli 2016)

Hast du im Gerätemanager mql geschaut, ob da noch der i7 920 drin steht,  das würde das Multi Problem erklären.


----------



## Spieler22 (15. Juli 2016)

Da steht der Xeon drin


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Juli 2016)

Wo kommst du her? Wir können gern bei mir im Keller n bissel testen und verschiedene Hardware testen... 
Lohnt aber nur, wenn Gifhorn bei dir um die Ecke ist.


----------



## idge (15. Juli 2016)

Auf dem BIOS Screenshot ist CPU TM (=Thermal Monitoring) noch eingeschaltet. Das ist ne Drosselungsfunktion. Probiers mal ohne. Kann natürlich auch sein das die CPU einen weg hat. Unter normalen Umständen dürfte sie sich so nicht verhalten.

Edit: Habe mir noch mal ein anderes P6T BIOS angesehen. Direkt im AI Tweaker unter "Intel Speed Step Tech" steht "Intel Turbo Mode Tech".
Warum bei dir nicht?? Man sieht die Einstellung dafür auch nicht an anderer Stelle auf den Screenshots.


----------



## Spieler22 (15. Juli 2016)

Ich komme aus Dresden, ist also doch n ganzes Stück bis zu dir 

Ich hoffe einfach mal das der andere 5650 nicht gedrosselt wird, bzw nicht so heiß wird. Ich habe im Bios wirklich alles eingestellt was ich vermute. War ja mit dem i7 auch mitlerweile echt erfahren. Kann aber gerne nochmal das ganze Bios abfotografieren, vllt seht ihr ja irgendwo den Fehler für den fehlenden bzw nicht gehaltenen 22x Multi und für das Temperatur?bedingte Drosseln. 

Diese CPU ist stur wie ein Esel, wenn ich alles auf Standard lasse und nur die Ramspannung auf 1,5v festlege und den Ram auf 1600 stellen will( nur einen teiler nach oben von 1333) startet die Kiste einfach nicht...  in meinem OC Profil mit 4,1 Ghz muss ich glaube ich einen Teiler nach unten. Also passt dem scheissteil nichtmal ein höherer Ramteiler...

So also das CPU TM = disabled hat das Throtlen wohl jetzt verhindert. Zu deiner Frage, "Intel Turbo Mode Tech" wird soweit ich mich erinnern kann nur angezeigt wenn ich den Multi auf Auto lasse, werde das gleich nochmal nachgucken. 

Habe nachgeguckt. Multi muss auf Auto sein um den Turbo zu aktivieren  und ich habe ja den 22er Multi, mit dem könnte man ja arbeiten, wenn er nicht immer auf den 20/21er zurückfallen würde, sobald mehr als ein Kern belastet wird -_-
das gleiche macht er übrigens wenn ich Multi auf Auto lasse, speedstep anlasse( vorraussetzung für den Turbo) und den Turbo anmache. 23er Multi sieht man da nicht auch wenn man nur einen Kern belastet.

Ich vermute ja, dass es an der Board/Cpu kombination liegt. Auch beim i7 gab es ja einige Leute die nen 22er Multi einstellen konnten wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, das ging bei mir auch nicht, 21 war da maximum. Jetzt kann ichs zwar einstellen, aber es verhält sich weiterhin wie eine Turbostufe und nicht wie eine Multiplikatorstufe :/ und weil die 21 fehlt ist 20 die erste reguläre Multiplikatorstufe wie es scheint?


----------



## idge (15. Juli 2016)

Also der Turbo wird auch vom sog. Power Limit in Schach gehalten, dafür gibt es bei meinem Board eine Funktion, mit der man das ebenfalls ausschalten kann. "Turbo Power Limit/Power Protection" o.ä. Wenn ich das Power Limit aktiviert habe geht er bei mir auch wieder ausm Turbo, sobald mehr los ist (bei Prime sofort).


----------



## Spieler22 (15. Juli 2016)

Das hat er bei dem i7 vorher nicht gemacht, den hat er mit 4,8 Ghz durchgeprügelt 
Und ich wüsste nicht, dass es so eine Option bei mir gibt, aber ja auch laut HWmonitor bleibt die cpu immer bei ihrer TDP... ist natürlich schwachsinn denn ob 4,4 ghz mit 20x220 oder mit 22x200 spielt ja für die tdp keine Rolle, in einem Fall würde er aber drosseln im anderen Fall nicht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Juli 2016)

Ist nicht ganz richtig,  der Takt geht linear in die Abwärme ein. Da die Spannunf im Quadrat eingeht, wird der Takt gern ignoriert. Ganz richtig ist es nicht.


----------



## idge (15. Juli 2016)

ASUS P6T Support Link
Die Einstellung heißt in neueren BIOS Versionen "High TDP Turbo Mode".  Guckst Du da mal nach - Es muss da so ne Option geben.


----------



## Spieler22 (15. Juli 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ist nicht ganz richtig,  der Takt geht linear in die Abwärme ein. Da die Spannunf im Quadrat eingeht, wird der Takt gern ignoriert. Ganz richtig ist es nicht.


4,4Ghz sind aber 4,4 Ghz ob 200x22 oder 220x20 

@idge Hey cool da schau ich direkt mal nach  der link bezieht sich aber nicht auf mein Mainboard, ich schau trotzdem mal im Bios rum 

hab geguckt den punkt gibt es nicht, habe auch nochmal fotos von allem was ich denke das wichtig ist gemacht, dann kannst du direkt da gucken, ich glaube aber das geht bei diesem mainboard nicht zu verändern. Wie gesagt der i7 konnte so viel ziehn wie er will, der lief bis 100°C hoch. Ich denke das liegt an der CPU das die einfach nicht die boost multis für den normalen takt nutzen darf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd jetzt mal testen ob er den 22er Multi bei nem Takt von 3Ghz halten würde, oder auch da auf den 20er zurück fällt 

Bei 3Ghz ( 22x 137 ) hält er den Multi auch bei Last auf allen Kernen. Damit würde ich vermuten das er den 20er Multi bei egal welcher TDP halten kann und den 22er Multi nur wenn die CPU im Rahmen ihrer TDP ist. Stellt sich also die Frage ob man dem das sagen kann, aber ich sehe in meinem Bios keine Option dafür :/ 
Bei 1,45v drosselt er auf den 20er Multi auch bei nur 3ghz. Ist also definitiv ne TDP Drosselung zurück zum "Basetakt"


----------



## idge (15. Juli 2016)

Also habe mich mal mit nem Kollegen kurzgeschlossen der auch mal ein P6T hatte. Zuerst die schlechte Nachricht: Das geht tatsächlich bei denen nicht. 
Die Option ist erst im P6T WS oder im P6X56D verfügbar, oder eben im Rampage. 
Was man machen kann, ist ein einfach ein WS BIOS zu flashen oder sich einen BIOS Chip zu besorgen, um die Option freizuschalten - das soll gehen, da die Boards im wesentlichen baugleich sind. 

P6T SE deal thread turned discussion: Cross flash to P6T - Page 11 (P6T SE auf P6T WS)
Flashed P6T to P6X58D Premium! Success! (P6T auf P6X58)

P6T SE auf P6T ging immer, hat mein Kollege damals gemacht um SLI freizuschalten.
Kannst es dir ja überlegen, ob das für dich in Frage kommt, wenn Du selber flashen willst brauchst du ein AFUDOS in der "Engineering Sample" Version (kann checksum mismatch ignorieren).

Korrektur: Beim PX58D kann man auch kein Turbo Throttle deaktivieren.


----------



## Spieler22 (15. Juli 2016)

Das hier war auch mal ein P6T SE  hab das damals auch crossgeflasht um eine zerflashte Grafikkarte mit Sli wieder zurückzuflashen 
P6T und P6T SE sind allerdings auch komplett baugleich. Na mal sehen ob ich das crossflashen noch zusammenkriegen, ist ja jetzt doch ne Weile her 

Kann man dich iwo Instantmessengertechnisch kriegen? Also falls du dich damit auskennst und ich dich da mal ein bisschen ausgequetschen darf bei fragen 
Wenn das Board unbrauchbar wird hab ich wenigstens n echt grund mal auf was neues umzusatteln ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juli 2016)

Spieler bei der TDP vergisst du, dass der Uncore da zu nem erheblichen Teil beiträgt,  und der ist auch bclk abhängig. 

Aber, wenn das Bord so und so die tdp zu früh nimmt, um quasi eine Art Powertarget zu setzen,  hilft dir das trotzdem nicht weiter.


----------



## rottwag (17. Juli 2016)

Ganz ehrlich: bevor du dein Board kaputt Flasher oder sonst was für Verrenkungen unternimmst: Verkauf den x5650 und kauf dir einen x5670 oder w3670 (aus Korea). Da hast du dann keine Multi sorgen und brauchst auch keinen Bclk von über 200.... 

Gruß Andi


----------



## Spieler22 (18. Juli 2016)

Danke für den Tip, hatte ich auch drüber nachgedacht und bei ebay auf einen geboten, das ging preislich aber in Regionen wo es mir das nicht wert ist. Außerdem ist hier so ein bisschen der Weg das Ziel. Crossflashen hat ja auch irgendwo seinen reiz


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Juli 2016)

sicherlich,  aber es gibt da Risiken,  und wenn der 1366er dein Hauptsache ist, würde ich sowas nicht tun. 

ich hab mit 4 1366 bords aber auch gut reden ; )


----------



## idge (18. Juli 2016)

Nicht schlecht@Rottwag, w3670 für 80€ könnt man sich glatt noch überlegen, könnt ich den Bus- und Speichertakt bei mir ordentlich runterdrehen. Wie siehts da aus mit Zoll oder ist das unproblematisch? Noch jemand Erfahrungen mit Bestellungen aus S-Korea?


----------



## rottwag (21. Juli 2016)

Also ich hatte in Korea einen w3670 für meinen Kumpel gekauft und bis auf Versand kam nix dazu. War gut Verpackt und alles tutti. 
Hatte bei dem Händler in Korea bestellt, der so ein kleines rotes Zeichen auf die CPUs Stempelt.  Sehr zu empfehlen...

Gruß Andi

PS: Noch eine Erkenntnis: die W3670 CPu brauchte für nen BLck von 200 am wenigsten Spannung und die sehr heiße Northbridge vom MSI x58 Board war mit ihr deutlich kühler als mit einer ebenfalls auf diesem Board getesteten x5670 und x5680 CPU!


----------



## Knogle (22. Juli 2016)

Oh das ist super, liegt vielleicht daran dass die CPU nur 1 QPI Link hat
Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit dem Xeon E5645 gemacht, da waren 4GHz schon bei 1,1V drin


----------



## mxmzd (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen, ich schließe mich hier einfach mal an, weil die Idee den i7 920 abzulösen und einen X5650 zu erwerben durch diesen Thread hier entstand.

Meine Hardware:
Xeon X5650 (175-180 BLCK x 22) unter einem Macho 2B
ab morgen 24 GB G.Skill RipJaws DDR3-1600 (9-9-9-24, 1,5V RAM) --- hatte vorher 6gb (1.65V RAM) und die jetzt günstig geschossen. Hoffentlich merke ich überhaupt was davon 
Rampage II Gene
MSI GTX 970 Gaming (@1,45 / 4)

Dadurch, dass ich immer alles gebraucht gekauft habe, habe ich nicht mehr als 500,- EUR für die Kiste bezahlt und dafür geht die Leistung soweit in Ordnung. Genau genommen fehlt mir das Argument mehr Kohle für bessere Hardware rauszuhauen.

Leider ist OC bei mir nicht so 100%ig stabil. Bei 3,8 Ghz gibt es keinen Stress und alles läuft schnuckelig (GTA für mich, Stardew Valley für die Frau und Youtube für uns beide. Da der Rechner am TV hängt wurde er auf silent getrimmt). Sobald ich allerdings mehr Takt probiere freezed mir der Rechner reproduzierbar bei YouTube nach wenigen Minuten. Spielen geht auch noch bis 4 Ghz. Ich hatte den Ram im Verdacht, also werde ich wohl mit dem Neuen nochmal durchtesten dürfen.

Der Rechner wird meist hoffnungslos unterfordert und soll da nicht unnütz Wärme produzieren. Manchmal möchte ich dann aber doch benchen oder gemütlich auf dem Sofa sitzend daddeln.  Vielleicht sollte ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal die Bios Settings posten, denn so sicher wie früher bin ich da nicht mehr 

Danke definitiv für den Tipp mit dem Xeon, denn mit dem i7 920 hatte ich trotz OC (3,6 Ghz) in GTA häufiger nervige Slowdowns. Der Sechsender hat das Ganze wieder zu einem Vergnügen gemacht.

Im Winter wird der Spieltrieb dann enden, weil meine Frau und ich für unbestimmte Zeit in den USA arbeiten werden. Da macht der Versand einfach keinen Sinn. Ich bin gespannt, was ich für meine Mühle dann noch bekomme


----------



## rottwag (27. Juli 2016)

Liste doch mal die relevanten Bios Settings oder zeige Screenshots.

Vcore, qpi und ram Spannung, usw... Da kann man evtl. Noch bissi optimieren.

Zum Testen, ob es wirklich stabil ist und die Kiste nicht zu heiss wird, würde ich dir LinX empfehlen. Wenn das 3 Stunden läuft, dann hast du im Alltag keine Probleme.

Andi


----------



## mxmzd (28. Juli 2016)

Leider wollte das Board den Ram erst nicht fressen und ich habe einen CMOS Reset gemacht. Ergo hatte ich 0 Plan, was ich vorher eingestellt hatte. Nun alles quick und dirty frei Schnauze, aber ihr habt bestimmt ohnehin die besseren Optimierungsempfehlungen  Mal spontan mit 20x200 und 1,28V wollte er leider nicht machen. Der Ram dümpelt so schon etwas niedrig getaktet umher. Bei allen Empfehlungen ist mir wichtig: Der Xeon verweilt zu 95% im Idle und soll daher auch fleißig runtertakten. Worst Case ist, dass ich mir ein OC Bios zum Daddeln und eines zum Stromsparen einrichte. Die OC Profile kann ich dann ja speichern.

Genug geschwafelt, hier sind Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## idge (29. Juli 2016)

Also noch nicht mal 180 BCLK mit nem Rampage II Gene das liegt eher nicht am Board...Da gehen normal deutlich mehr mit der richtigen CPU.

Würde mal probieren den Uncore-Takt erstmal nur auf doppelten RAM-Takt zu stellen, QPI erstmal so lassen (ist eher zu großzügig aber nicht gefährlich), Hyperthreading aus und dann BCLK auf 180 x 22 Multi. 
3 Speichermodule raus (den anderen Kanal halt), und VCore auf 1.26v im Bios einstellen.

Das halt mal testen, ob er damit stabil läuft. Wenn das nicht stabil gehen sollte, VCore nochmal leicht erhöhen, wenn er dann immer noch nicht stabil läuft - lass es, dann hast Du nen mäßigen Chip erwischt. Mit Hyperthreading braucht er etwas mehr Spannung und erzeugt deutlich mehr Abwärme, aber ist wahrscheinlich eh Overkill in deinem Umfeld. 

Northbridge würd ich erstmal so lassen, aber bei Vollbestückung evtl etwas mehr geben als das Minimum, was jetzt gerade eingestellt ist.


----------



## iGameKudan (29. Juli 2016)

Die CPU ist völlig ok, nur ist die QPI-Spannung mit 1,31V halt zu niedrig, um einen höheren BCLK zu erreichen...
[How-To] Intel Core i7 (Bloomfield) Overclocking
(Ja, da steht für Bloomfield, aber für die Westmeres/Gulftowns passt die Anleitung auch super)

Für 200 MHz braucht es schon mindestens 1,35V... 
Der Uncore-Takt ist mit 3,2 GHz auch schon recht weit oben. Mein X5650 hat glaube bei 3,45 GHz Uncore schon schlapp gemacht.

Mit meinem X5650 hatte ich in etwa folgende Einstellungen genutzt:
BCLK: 215
QPI-Spannung: 1,45V (weniger reichten für mehr wie 200 MHz BCLK halt nicht)
CPU-Multiplikator: 20 (Aufm X58A-UD7 konnte man den 21er- und 22er-Multi nur als Turbo nutzen... Ich habe zwecks der Heruntertaktbarkeit mit dynamischer CPU-Spannung übertaktet - da der Turbo die CPU-Spannung allerdings stark erhöht hat, musste ich den Turbo deaktivieren - denn habe ich den Turboaufschlag von der dynamischen CPU-Spannung abgezogen, war die Spannung beim 20er-Multi zu gering)
-> CPU-Takt betrug 4,3 GHz
CPU-Spannung: 1,36V
Uncore-Multi dürfte dann 16 gewesen sein
Und die QPI-Geschwindigkeit lag dann glaube beim Uncore-Takt * 2, also 7,9 GT/s

Und alle C-States an (hat bei mir die Stabilität in keinster Weise beeinflusst, aber die CPU lief stromsparender)


----------



## mxmzd (29. Juli 2016)

Danke für euren Input. Ich bin nächste Woche wieder daheim und teste mal durch. Macht es einen großen Unterschied in der Performance ob der Ram bei 1387Mhz oder 1600Mhz liegt?

Also ggfs. 22x180 oder 20x200.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juli 2016)

Wobei, wenn alles dann ok läuft, der uncore ruhig getestet werden sollte, ob man ihn etwas hoch bringt.
der cpu interne cache des letzten levels läuft nämlich mit diesem takt, udn je fixer, desto besser.
Hab bei meinen 5620 den Uncore eigentlich immer syncron zum kerntakt.


----------



## rottwag (29. Juli 2016)

Aus aktuellem Anlass paste ich hier noch mal meinen "how to" Beitrag von Seite 3xx? rein.

Ich würde die jeweiligen Grenzen strukturiert ausloten, jede CPu ist anders und die Grenzen auch. Hatte nun schon unterschiedliche Xeons in den Fingern (teils identische Typen) und keine lief mit den Settings des "Vorgängers", trotzdem haben am Ende alle flauschige 4Ghz Linx Stabil geschafft.

__________
Welcome to this Forum! It is really a huge threat running longer than one year! 
Sorry for typos and weird words as I am typing this with my Smartphone.

The e5620 is 32nm what is good. Not too good is the Multi of only 18. (18x133=2,4Ghz).
To overclock properly, you need to find out the max BLCK. To do this, follow this:

PS: Before you start, set manu RAM settings and set umcore to double freq of your RAM. Disable any spread spectrum setting to increase stabiliy. Turn on load line calibration: this avoids that VCore drops with CPU Load. Many recommend to turn it off AS it Harms the CPU - but this is not the case AS long you use low VCore (below 1,275V). 

#1 max out the BLCK
Firstly set the VCore voltage to a fix standard setting (1,25) and qpi Voltage to 1,25V AS you need this for running BLCK above Intel specs, lower the Multi to 12 and Start raising the blck ( what is the same AS the FSB in former CPU Generations):

12x160=1,92Ghz
12x165=1,98Ghz
12x170=2,04Ghz
12x175=2,10Ghz
12x180=2,16Ghz
12x185=2,22Ghz
12x190=2,28Ghz
...
PS: keep in mind to keep your RAM freq weithin specs while increasing BLCK. If you get above specs, +0,07 extra V is no Problem (for instance up to 1,57v instead of 1,50V)

Between each raise, run Cinebench R15 three times (Multi core bench). Watch the temps while doing that - more than 70C I would not recommend as you might get too high temps with prime later.
If any run of CB15 crashes or Computer reboot with blue screen. The step before is probably the last stabile one (to make sure, run Linx for 3 hours with target BLCK). If the temps are quite low, you could think of raising the voltage of the qpi Voltage, VCore or IOH Voltage one step to See if you get this BLCK step stable AS well possibly.

#max out CPU freq
Assuming, your final stable BLCK is 185, you can now Start raising the Multi step by step:

13x185=2,41Ghz
14x185=2,59Ghz
15x185=2,78Ghz
16x185=2,96Ghz
17x185=3,15Ghz
18x185=3,33Ghz

Run CB 15 three times Before you move on to next multi. AS BLCK keeps fix, increasing stabily can only be reached by more VCore. AS heat increases heavily with every extra voltage you give your CPU, be carefull and keep your eyes on the temps. More than 75c in prime I think is not acceptable for 24/7 usage.


Comment: deactivating Hyperthreating, or any energy saving Mechanismus increases overclock stabiliy, but honestly, I would keep it turned on to make your PC cooler, more quiet and longtime reliable.

Happy to help
Andy


----------



## idge (30. Juli 2016)

Seine scheint nicht so der Burner zu sein, deswegen halt mal mehr geben und gucken ob das überhaupt auf 180 bclk geht, wenn nicht, würd ich gar net erst weitermachen. Lohnt nicht, wie er selber schon gesagt hat.


----------



## iGameKudan (30. Juli 2016)

Wiegesagt, die QPI-Spannung ist für mehr wie 180 MHz zu gering. Da ist nicht die CPU dran schuld.


----------



## LordEliteX (30. Juli 2016)

Also bei mir läuft bei 200 Mhz und 1.30 Volt.
Aber alles darüber will nicht mehr laufen auch nicht 1.35 und darüber will ich auch nicht unbedingt gehen ^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Juli 2016)

Naja 200MHz sollten ja auch reichen oder? Da kommt man immerhin auf 4,4GHz mit 22er Multi


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Juli 2016)

Allerdings 

Man muss ja nicht Knogles Werte erreichen müssen.


----------



## Knogle (30. Juli 2016)

Nächstes Ziel sind 300MHz BCLK


----------



## LordEliteX (30. Juli 2016)

ja mehr wie 200 brauch man normal nicht  

Was halt schade ist, dass der 21er Multi nicht offen ist :/


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Juli 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Nächstes Ziel sind 300MHz BCLK


Lol, du schaffst es noch,  dass der Qpi im slow Mode genauso schnell ist, wie bei 4,8gt


----------



## Spieler22 (30. Juli 2016)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> ja mehr wie 200 brauch man normal nicht
> 
> Was halt schade ist, dass der 21er Multi nicht offen ist :/



Ein P6T WS Biosbaustein sollte dir sogar den 22x Multi öffnen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Juli 2016)

22 geht ja, aber 21 nicht,  das ist das,  was stört,  denn 4,4 schaffen nicht alle.


----------



## Spieler22 (30. Juli 2016)

dann nimmste 22x und gehst bclk um 9 runter o.O oder machst du dir dann ein schlitz ins kleid das der Ram ungerade ist  ?

Wenn ich nicht faul wie 3 meter Feldweg wäre würde ich meinen 2. 5650 auch nochmal testen, dieser hier macht die 4,4, wird dabei aber recht hitzig mit ~1,37v. Aber ich glaube die Alpenföhn Wlp ist nicht so geil und ich hab zu viel drauf gemacht weil sie so flüssig ist. Nächste woche kommt themaltek Grizzly kyronaut, dann werd ich den anderen auch nochmal benchen. Habe ja jetzt ein Rampage 2 Extreme 

Übrigens haben alle MSI x58 pro einen Uncorebug bei den Xeons 5650/60/70 etc. Dieser ( uncore )ist fest auf 20x des BCLKS und den CPU multi kann man zwar auf 22 stellen, dieser sinkt bei last auf allen kernen aber auch wie bei den günstigen Asus Boards auf 20 ab. Aber schlimmer ist fast noch dieser Uncorebug. 

Knogle meinte zwar er könnte die Microcoderevision im Bios auf 14 patchen, blos ob die Kiste danach gebrickt ist oder nicht konnten wir nicht sagen, darum hab ichs lieber gelassen. Also für alle: MSI x58 Pro reicht für bis zu 4Ghz auf den 5650 gut aus, danach brauchst du QPI Spannungen von 1,4v+ weil der Uncore eben auch über 4Ghz ist.


----------



## idge (30. Juli 2016)

Sagen wir mal so zum Thema BCLK/QPI bzw VTT-Spannung - Ich seh da keinen direkten Zusammenhang, so das man sagen könnte: Du brauchst soundsoviel V für soundsoviel BCLK.
Bei ein und demselben Board, von dem ich weiß, das es 220 mitmacht (weil es hier gerade läuft), hatte ich ursprünglich einen I7 920 D0 der 200 mitgemacht hatte, aber nicht viel mehr (bei 204 ist er ausgestiegen), auch nicht wenn ich VTT auf 1.36 hatte.  Ich hab den Zusammenhang auch nirgendwo hergestellt, weil ich den nur für Uncore höher eingestellt hatte. 

Der X5650 danach war am schlechtesten, da war bei 190 Schluss. Ähnlich dem der hier beschrieben wird. 
Jetzt hab ich einen E5649, der läuft bei 4 Ghz mit 200 BCLK schon mit 1.23V QPI/VTT ohne Probleme. Das war auf Auto. Dabei war diese CPU gar nicht meine erste Wahl, weil sie auf 21x gelockt ist, aber halt billiger. Auch Spannung muss ich bei 4Ghz schon auf 1.26 setzen, also der Burner isses auch nicht, aber immerhin gehen 4.4GHZ bei 1.3V Core (mit LLC, also wird noch mehr gegeben unter Last).

Daher meine Annahme, das es sehr wohl mit der CPU an sich zu tun hat, was geht und mit welchen Werten - vorausgesetzt, man hat das passende Board.


----------



## Spieler22 (30. Juli 2016)

So lange Spannungserhöhung zu höherem BCLK führt limitiert das Mainboard, wenn mehr Spannung nicht mehr BCLK bringt dann isses die CPU


----------



## iGameKudan (31. Juli 2016)

idge schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so zum Thema BCLK/QPI bzw VTT-Spannung - Ich seh da keinen direkten Zusammenhang, so das man sagen könnte: Du brauchst soundsoviel V für soundsoviel BCLK.
> Bei ein und demselben Board, von dem ich weiß, das es 220 mitmacht (weil es hier gerade läuft), hatte ich ursprünglich einen I7 920 D0 der 200 mitgemacht hatte, aber nicht viel mehr (bei 204 ist er ausgestiegen), auch nicht wenn ich VTT auf 1.36 hatte.  Ich hab den Zusammenhang auch nirgendwo hergestellt, weil ich den nur für Uncore höher eingestellt hatte.
> 
> Der X5650 danach war am schlechtesten, da war bei 190 Schluss. Ähnlich dem der hier beschrieben wird.


Trotzdem kann man es mal ausprobieren - bei meinem X5650 haben diese 0,05V QPI-Spannung tatsächlich den Unterschied gemacht, ob die CPU 200 MHz BCLK oder nur 185 geschafft hat.


----------



## Spieler22 (31. Juli 2016)

Die Xeons hier gehen beide bis ca 215 BCLK  
kriege sie aber beide nicht unter Kontrolle, was die Temperatur angeht  sagten hier manche nicht das 1,4v noch händelbar wären  ? da knallen die bei meiner Wakü an die 80-90°C  
Gut seit heute ist die intern und es ist sowieso ziemlich warm, aber besser als n Luftkühler sollten n 420er und n 240 immernoch sein  habe übrigens einen Xeon 5650 abzugeben, falls jemand gerade einen sucht


----------



## iGameKudan (31. Juli 2016)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Die Xeons hier gehen beide bis ca 215 BCLK


Meiner hat mit 1,45V QPI-Spannung ebenfalls bei so ziemlich genau 215 MHz seine Grenze erreicht. 
Ja, im Bloomfield-OC-Thread stehen zwar maximal 1,35V QPI-/VTT-Spannung als Grenze für den 24/7-Betrieb drin, aber zu der Zeit wo ich den X5650 hatte, war in diesem Thread hier jeder der Ansicht, dass auch 1,45V ok gingen...

Allerdings waren 4,3 GHz (215x20) bei 1,36V CPU-Spannung schon wirklich grenzwertig, mein Scythe Mine 2 musste wirklich mit allen drei Lüftern antreten, dass ich bei unter 90° bei Prime-Last blieb.


----------



## rottwag (31. Juli 2016)

Und die Frage ist auch ob nicht 4,1 oder 4,2 GHz reichen und dafür statt 1,37-1,4V lieber nur 1,27-1,3 V Anliegen.... Lässt sich besser kühlen und hält bestimmt auch länger...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Juli 2016)

Klaro.
Sweetspot ist für den Alltag eh sinniger


----------



## Spieler22 (31. Juli 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Meiner hat mit 1,45V QPI-Spannung ebenfalls bei so ziemlich genau 215 MHz seine Grenze erreicht.


Die 215 BCLK läuft der eine mit 1,3v. Aber naja mit der Vcore ist es so oder so kritisch. Sweetspot wäre denke ich mal bei 3,4Ghz und 1,03v


----------



## idge (1. August 2016)

Ja 4.2Ghz reichen. Bin selber wieder von 4.4Ghz runter, einfach, weil es 0 Mehrleistung bringt und weniger Spannung benötigt und Hitze erzeugt 
Irgendwo ist da auch Schluß bei der Architektur, 6 Kerne hin oder her. Man will halt immer mehr aber mehr aber im Grunde ist das Gehirn...w.erei.
Es muss jeder selbst wissen wieviel er bereit ist in so ein Alt-System noch zu investieren; ich würde zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch net mal ne neue CPU für 80€ besorgen, wenn mir meine alte abrauchen sollte -  es lohnt sich einfach nicht.

Ich brauch das Geld für die Kirmesbeleuchtung vom neuen ASUS Rampage V v10.


----------



## Fatal Justice (1. August 2016)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Sweetspot wäre denke ich mal bei 3,4Ghz und 1,03v



Wat? Ich brauche für mein gammeliges Exemplar 1,15V für 150x22 (Turbo ein, alle Kerne) 1,03V ist schon gut...


----------



## Spieler22 (1. August 2016)

Ich weiß das das gut ist 
Der gute hat ne VID von 1,04v 

@Idge du hast es bei mir selbst erlebt ( wieso bist du eig nichtmehr bei KIK online :o ), ich habe die 120€ fürs REX 2 lieber ausgegen als für ~800€ ne neue 6 Kern CPU+Mainboard+DDR4 zu kaufen, damit ist man unübertaktet nichtmal 10% vor dem übertakten x5650 und das sie die CPUS nichtmehr verlöten ist doch auch Mist... 
Und ein "Downgrade" auf n 6600k oder 6700k für ca 600€ wollte ich auch nicht machen  von daher würde ich, sollte diese CPU draufgehen für ca 60€ locker nochmal eine nachkaufen, soviel steht fest ^^


----------



## Fatal Justice (1. August 2016)

@Spieler22
Wo kam die denn her? Ebay, Forum. o Ä.


----------



## idge (1. August 2016)

@spieler
Mein Handy ist im Eimer. Die Tage ein Neues. Was hattest laufen das Du 1.4V geben musstest? 

So eben aus Neugier getestet, meiner macht das auch mit (mit HT). Überhaupt scheinen die E56XX ja gut zu gehen, werden auch nicht so heiß die Dinger. TDP nur 80W.
Immer noch kein Plan was der Unterschied zwischen denen und den X56XX ist, ausser dem gelockten Multi. Sie haben jedenfalls auch eine niedrigere TJMax.


----------



## Knogle (1. August 2016)

Jo kann ich bestaetigen, die E56XX gehen extrem gut, auch die 6 Kerner


----------



## Spieler22 (2. August 2016)

Ebay 
Hab noch n zweiten der ist nicht ganz so gut  ( die würde ich auch abgeben fürn fuffi ^^ ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Idge 4,6Ghz wollte ich testen, allerdings brennt mir die cpu ein loch in die Wakü, jetzt wo sie intern verbaut ist... das bringt gute 6°C höhere Idletemperatur im Wasser  und natürlich mit HT ohne HT ist für pussys und 3d mark 06 bencher


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (2. August 2016)

@Knogle:
Hab jetzt nicht alle 731 Seiten durchsucht, aber welche BIOS-Version hast du verwendet bzw. sind Inkompatibilitäten zwischen bestimmten BIOS-Versionen und dem X5650 bekannt?
Ich versuche gerade die gleiche CPU/Board-Kombination zum Laufen zu bringen, aber es leuchtet einfach nur kontinuierlich die DRAM_LED (kein Bild, keine BIOS-Beeps). Hab jetzt mal einen gebrauchten i7 920 bestellt, um einen Defekt des Boards auszuschließen. Danke schon mal im voraus.

BTW finde ich es klasse, dass du nach zwei Jahren hier im Thread immer noch aktiv bist


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. August 2016)

idge schrieb:


> Immer noch kein Plan was der Unterschied zwischen denen und den X56XX ist, ausser dem gelockten Multi. Sie haben jedenfalls auch eine niedrigere TJMax.



Offiziell ist die E-Serie für den Mainstream, die X-Serie für Performance. Abgesehen von etwas weniger Takt (mit kleineren Multis und QPI) und angeblich niedrigerer TDP, merkt man da jedoch keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Knogle (2. August 2016)

Habe fuer das MSI X58 Pro-E das 2012er BIOS
Crossflashing soll angeblich auch moeglich sein mit einem gewissen Board von Supermicro und AWARD Bios, suche ich mal raus

Also der E5620 hat 5,5GHz auf dem MSI Board geschafft


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (2. August 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Habe fuer das MSI X58 Pro-E das 2012er BIOS


Sofern die Info für mich war...und welche Version für das Asus P6X58D-E aus dem Start-Post?


----------



## Knogle (2. August 2016)

Oh das ist mir leider nicht mehr bekannt welche Version ich fuer das ASUS P6X58D-E hatte, habe alle gegen MSI X58 Pro-E gewecshelt


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (2. August 2016)

Hatte der Wechsel weg vom Asus zu MSI bestimmte Gründe?


----------



## Knogle (2. August 2016)

Ja, hat alles was ich brauche, und schafft nennen höheren BCLK


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. August 2016)

Also ich persönlich komme mit den Gigabyte noch besser klar


----------



## Spieler22 (2. August 2016)

Sgt.Speirs schrieb:


> Hatte der Wechsel weg vom Asus zu MSI bestimmte Gründe?






Knogle schrieb:


> Ja, hat alles was ich brauche, und schafft nennen höheren BCLK



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



			
				Spieler22 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens haben alle MSI x58 pro einen Uncorebug bei den Xeons 5650/60/70 etc. Dieser ( uncore )ist fest auf 20x des BCLKS und den CPU multi kann man zwar auf 22 stellen, dieser sinkt bei last auf allen kernen aber auch wie bei den günstigen Asus Boards auf 20 ab. Aber schlimmer ist fast noch dieser Uncorebug.
> 
> Knogle meinte zwar er könnte die Microcoderevision im Bios auf 14 patchen, blos ob die Kiste danach gebrickt ist oder nicht konnten wir nicht sagen, darum hab ichs lieber gelassen. Also für alle: MSI x58 Pro reicht für bis zu 4Ghz auf den 5650 gut aus, danach brauchst du QPI Spannungen von 1,4v+ weil der Uncore eben auch über 4Ghz ist.


Aufgrund des uncorebugs schaffen diese Boards eben nicht mehr BCLK eher weniger als andere Boards bei den x5650


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (2. August 2016)

*[Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Skylake? Westmere als CP...*



Sgt.Speirs schrieb:


> Ich versuche gerade die gleiche CPU/Board-Kombination zum Laufen zu bringen, aber es leuchtet einfach nur kontinuierlich die DRAM_LED (kein Bild, keine BIOS-Beeps).


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst...

Zwei minimalste verbogene Pins waren die Ursache. Wieder gerade gebogen jetzt läuft's...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. August 2016)

Hehe, sei froh dass es nur leicht verbogene waren. 

Ich hab Sonntag erst mal ein p8p67 mit massiv verbogenen und verdrehten Pins, so wie einem abgebrochenen reparieren dürfen. 

Der fehlende ist gott sei dank nur einer von vielen vcc, den Rest bekam ich wieder auf Kontakt...

Nicht wie ne, aber läuft


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (3. August 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich hab Sonntag erst mal ein p8p67 mit massiv verbogenen und verdrehten Pins, so wie einem abgebrochenen reparieren dürfen.


Dann weiß man, an wen man sich im Notfall wenden kann


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. August 2016)

Geht so.
Es läuft. 

Hab aber auch schon durchtrennte leiterbahnen geflickt, bei nem z77 sabertooth.


----------



## mxmzd (3. August 2016)

Erstmal danke für eure Tipps, ich habe eben mal eine Stunde dazu verwenden können zu benchen. Mit QPI auf 1,34V und die CPU auf 1,28V funktionieren 3DMark und 3DMark 11 tadellos. Nur leider gehen die Ergebnisse nicht online (Fehlercode 15), weshalb ich das morgen nochmal probiere. Liegt es an den Servern oder mir?

Im Time Spy hatte ich 4022 Punkte (180x22 auf dem Xeon X5650 und die GTX 970 auf 1450/8000 mit Powerlimit 110%). Denke mal das ist okay soweit.


----------



## idge (4. August 2016)

Was für Temps und mit welcher Kühlung?


----------



## Spieler22 (4. August 2016)

Das werden jetzt meine 24/7 Settings! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So bleibt die CPU zu jedem Zeitpunkt unter 75°C und auch die intern verbaute Wakü schafft es gut das wegzukühlen 
Für 4,2Ghz braucht die CPU 1,3v womit ich ab und zu die 80°c Küsse. Grizzly Kyronaut ist echt super, hat gute 5°C gegen die Alpenföhn rausgeholt 

Und so sieht mein fertiges Case jetzt aus. Oben 420slim unten 240fett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. August 2016)

Warum zum geier nutzt die Bank A udn C für dne RAM?

Über Dual zu Tripple Channel streite ich mal nicht mehr...


----------



## mxmzd (4. August 2016)

idge schrieb:


> Was für Temps und mit welcher Kühlung?



Mit einem Macho 2B komme ich im Prime auf max. 75°c. Die Grafikkarte max. 64°c im 3D Mark.


----------



## Spieler22 (4. August 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Warum zum geier nutzt die Bank A udn C für dne RAM?
> 
> Über Dual zu Tripple Channel streite ich mal nicht mehr...


Dual zu Tripple macht doch sowieso nur +-2% Unterschied. A und C nutze ich historisch bedingt weil der B Slot bei meinem I7 damals reproduzierbar das OC Verhalten verschlechterte. Hab das einfach so beibehalten. Ich plane mittelfristig sowieso 6x4 GB ram zu nutzen, schon allein wegen der Optik


----------



## pain_metaler (11. August 2016)

Hey Leute, 

ich habe nur eine kurze Fragen und wollte nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen. 

Ich habe einen x5650 @ 4,0 Ghz und seit neustem eine 980ti ohne OC (vorher Amd 280x)  im System. 
Seit dem ich die 980ti drin habe, geht sporadisch mein PC aus, während ich BF4 spiele. Bei RB Six Siege passiert dies nie. 

Kann es sein, dass mein Netzteil be quiet E9 Straight Power 450 Watt zu wenig Leistung hat?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. August 2016)

Davon kann man ausgehen, denn:

X5650@4ghz und die Plattform machen allein schnell 200W Last aus, und dann kommt die Graka mit auch nicht ganz so wenig dazu.

Die Railaufteilung hilft da eher auch nicht...

Ich würde ein anderes NT einbauen. 550W dürfen es bei der Kombination schon sein 
Netzteilempfehlungen Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (11. August 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> X5650@4ghz und die Plattform machen allein schnell 200W Last aus, und dann kommt die Graka mit auch nicht ganz so wenig dazu.


Mmhh…genau die gleiche Problematik ging mir die letzten Tagen auch durch Kopf, bei meinem Seasonic X-460FL und meiner R9 290 (inkl. Wasserkühlung).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. August 2016)

Das X 460 ist aber immerhin DC-DC und Singlerail, da sollte es nicht ganz so schnell Probleme geben.

Den nachfolger von deinem hab ich ja hier, das kaann ich mal testen mit ner HD2900XT, die dürfte vom Verbrauch der 290 nicht nachstehen


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (11. August 2016)

Wenn es keine Umstände macht, gerne. Allerdings würde ich fast behaupten, dass deine HD 2900 XT mehr Strom benötigt 

Leider muss der Umbau der Wasserkühlung noch etwas warten (bis zum Urlaub). Dann hab ich (Wohl oder Übel) Gewissheit…


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. August 2016)

Na die Messung ist schnell erledigt, sofern ich das problem von gestern mit Win7 Install auf dem R2E hinbekomme.

Edit:
Diamond Viper Radeon HD 2900 XT, 1GB GDDR4 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
glaub das ist doch ein ganz bisschen weniger.

Edit2: Notfalls häng ich mal die HD4870x2 dran 
Die säuft definitiv genug


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (11. August 2016)

Da hab ich mich bei der HD2900XT wohl vertan. Bei 3dcenter ist sie mit ca. 160W angegeben. Da braucht eine R9 290 deutlich mehr.

Die HD 4870 X2 mit angegebenen 264W kommt da schon eher hin


----------



## pain_metaler (11. August 2016)

@ Chris-W201-Fan

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Das hatte ich schon erwartet.
Kann man denn getrost ein Netzteil von Corsair kaufen?  (z.B. das Vengeance 550m mit 550 Watt?)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. August 2016)

Was da in der Liste ist, darf gekauft werden,  alles mindestens DC-DC und mindestens als ok anzusehen.


----------



## idge (11. August 2016)

550w? Dann auf jeden Fall ein Gold und eins was nen leisen Lüfter hat bei hoher Auslastung. Je nach Hersteller der Graka genehmigt die sich halt auch deutlich mehr als Referenz, weil das Power Target unterschiedlich gehandhabt wird.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. August 2016)

Na die Liste ist nur mit rel. guten Geräten voll, Leise ist so ne sache, da sidn E10, V550 und P11 sicher ganz gut. Aber auch Superflower Platinum oder EVGA Supernova G2...


----------



## idge (11. August 2016)

Nen Hunni mußt halt für ein sehr gutes hinblättern...habe ich auch auf die harte Tour lernen müssen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. August 2016)

Nahezu, ja.

Edit:
Das Rampage 2 extrem läuft jetzt und das Update von Windows läuft auch schon. 
Die HD4870X2 steckt auch schon drauf, etwa 190-200w im Idle


----------



## rottwag (14. August 2016)

Hi Leute,

Ich mal wieder hier...

Hatte ja vor einigen Wochen von 12 auf 24 Gb aufgerüstet. Speicher ist der Rote g.skill ripjaw 1600@ 1,5v mit 9-9-9-24. 

Der Speicher läuft auch mit 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 bei allerdings 1,6V.  (21x200mhz)

Habe einfach die 3 zusätzlichen Riegel einfach rein gesteckt und nix geändert. Der Rechner lief auch stabil beim üblichen benutzen.

Soweit so gut. Nun habe ich Urlaub und war mal länger am Zocken. Nach 2,5 Stunden Just Cause 3 stürtzte plötzlich mit einer Windows Meldung ab: whae_uncorrectable_error
Der Rechner hat noch nen Abbild gemacht , also bis 100% noch gezählt und dann neu gestartet.

Meine Frage: kommt dieser Fehler vom Speicher? Soll ich dem Speicher mehr Spannung geben oder bissi mehr QPI?  (Qpi spannung ist bei 1,29V)

Habe wenig Lust auf stablitätstest mit 24GB, jetzt, wo ich endlich mal Urlaub habe...

Was meint ihr?

Gruß


----------



## idge (14. August 2016)

Normal würde ich auf QPI tippen, bekomme den whea-Fehler wenn die Spannung da zu niedrig ist, probiere es erstmal den Speicher mit command rate 2T zu betreiben, wenn er noch auf 1 ist.  Wie hoch ist der Uncore? Mehr als 3200?


----------



## Aslinger (14. August 2016)

Besser wäre gewesen auf 3x 8GB aufzurüsten, weil von Vollbestückung halte ich rein gar nix. Ich hatte von Anfang an wo ich den S1366 neu gekauft habe 3x 2GB (2009-2011), dann 3x 4GB (2011-2016) und jetzt 3x 8GB.


----------



## rottwag (14. August 2016)

> Normal würde ich auf QPI tippen, bekomme den whea-Fehler wenn die Spannung da zu niedrig ist, probiere es erstmal den Speicher mit command rate 2T zu betreiben, wenn er noch auf 1 ist. Wie hoch ist der Uncore? Mehr als 3200?



command Rate ist 2T. 
QPI Link ist bei 3608Mhz,  NB Freq ist bei 3407 Mhz.



> Besser wäre gewesen auf 3x 8GB aufzurüsten, weil von Vollbestückung halte ich rein gar nix. Ich hatte von Anfang an wo ich den S1366 neu gekauft habe 3x 2GB (2009-2011), dann 3x 4GB (2011-2016) und jetzt 3x 8GB.



naja - der Speicher war mit 55EUR bei Alternate soo billig, da musste ich einfach zuschlagen., nachdem ich einen artikel über Framtimes gelesen hatte, welcher feststellte, dass die Bei 16GB oft besser sind als bei 8 GB..... ist nur für die Zukunftssicherheit. 

Aber bevor ich jetzt auf auf 3x 8 GB Riegel umrüste (was ökonimisch keinen Sinn mach), takte ich lieber auf 195x21 runter und fahre denn eben "nur" 4,1 ghz.. 


Habe jetzt CPU (auf 1,28V) , RAM V (auf 1,61V)  und QPI (auf 1,3V)  jeweils eine Stufe hoch gesetzt und fahre einen Linx Test mit 24 GB.... 10 Durchläufe über Nacht.  Wenn das morgen stabil durch ist, dann passt das glaube ich... 

Bislang lief die Kiste ja seit zusammenbau sowas von stabil... das wird mit 24 GB und Vollbestückung irgendwie gehen...

Gruß
Andi.... morgen verate ich auch wie es ausgegangen ist


----------



## Aslinger (15. August 2016)

Vollbestückung mag ich deswegen nicht, weil man dann beim späteren Zukauf ganz andere Chips drauf hat, und der mem Controller wird auch mehr belastet. Utopische Spannungen sind dann auch notwendig. Ich mag aber die gleichen Chips haben, weil RAM Instabilitäten sonst immer wieder auftreten können. Die alten RAM Riegel kann man ja verkaufen. Die alten hatte ich sowieso 5 Jahre, also eh egal. 

Bei mir langt eine QPI Spannung von 1,21V und 1,40V Vdimm. 
Bei Vollbestückung sind natürlich deutlich höhere Werte notwendig.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. August 2016)

Dann nimm RDIMM, und die Spannungen sind unten 

Welche da gehen kann ich nicht umfassend sagen, aber selbst das Asus R2E nimmt den RDIMM, den ich im PC hab.


----------



## rottwag (15. August 2016)

Also die Kiste ist 10 Durchläufe LinX mit den minimal erhöhten Settings gelaufen (ca. 6,5 Stunden). Wenn das jetzt nicht stabil ist weiß ich auch nicht...

Im Prinzip weiß ich nicht, was gegen höhere Spannungen spricht, solange alles im Rahmen. Hauptsache die Temperaturen passen...

Ich Spiel jetzt erstmal so weiter.... Wenn ich in 2,5 Stunden wieder da bin mit nem Blue Screen, dann sehen wir weiter LOL

Gruß


----------



## idge (15. August 2016)

Ne passt schon ist normal bei Vollbestückung das man etwas mehr Saft bei gleichen Timings geben muss. Über QPI hatten wir uns ja schon ausgelassen... 1.3 ist easy going


----------



## Gast201808272 (17. August 2016)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde: Was geht OC technisch mit einem E5620? Habe den gerade auf meinem P6T Deluxe V2 am laufen.
@ stock reißt der keine Bäume aus. Mit meinem X5650 vorher hatte ich @3,4 GHz ca. 850 Punkte im Cinebench R15. Der E5620 macht jetzt auf Standardtakt 350


----------



## Knogle (17. August 2016)

Also mit jedem meiner E5620 habe ich 220MHz BCLK geschafft 
Mit hohem Clock Skew so in Richtung 1800ps und 1200mV Differential Amplitude gingen sogar 277.87MHz mit dem MSI X58 Pro-E und dem E5620




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## idge (17. August 2016)

18 Basis Multi x was immer du an BCLK schaffst. Turbo Multi fällt auf dem Board flach, weil er drosselt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. August 2016)

Auf dem board drosselt der? Gut zu wissen. Überlege nämlich meinen Haupt-Rechner auf das Rampage 2 Extreme umzurüsten Dann müsste da der X5560 wieder rein.


----------



## idge (17. August 2016)

Das liegt nur daran das man beim P6T das Turbo TDP Limit bei Xeons nicht deaktivieren kann... Geht bei Asus nur auf REX2/3 und WS Pro


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. August 2016)

Ah ok


----------



## Knogle (17. August 2016)

Geht mit BIOS Mod


----------



## Gast201808272 (17. August 2016)

Was macht der bei Standard VCore? Das P6T bietet leider kein VCore offset, sondern nur feste Spannungswerte, was zur Folge hat, dass diese Spannung dann sinnloserweise immer anliegt (auch im idle).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. August 2016)

Meiner sollte da Richtung 3,8-4GHz packen, nur braucht der schon heftig QPI Spannung


----------



## idge (17. August 2016)

Guckst du hier im Thread ab Seite 730, da hast ein paar Anhaltspunkte. Würde einfach mal frech 3.6 mit 200 BCLK einstellen und schauen ob er das schluckt.


----------



## Gast201808272 (17. August 2016)

Hm, vielleicht hab ich da was falsch interpretiert. Habe gerade mal BCLK auf 166, Speicher auf 1333, UCLK 2666 und CPU ratio (Multiplikator) fix auf 19.0 gesetzt.
Alles weitere, vor allem alle Spannungen auf AUTO. Damit geht die Spannung nicht runter sondern bleibt fix auf 1,2 V. 
Stelle ich die CPU ratio auf AUTO funzt es. Im Prinzip gibt es nicht mal einen Unterschied. In beiden Fällen taktet die CPU zwischen Multi 12 und 19 hin und her, nur bleibt in einem Fall die Spannung konstant und im anderen nicht. Ergibt das Sinn?


----------



## sappalot2 (18. August 2016)

Heyhey, bin auch mit meinem neuen x5650 beschäftigt und komme einfach nicht weiter. Vielleicht könnte sich mir einer erbarmen 

Übertakte mit dem MSI x58 pro. Derzeitiges stabiles setting (Burn test + Prime) ist bei 166BLCK x 20. Ich komme nicht stabil über 3,3 GHz. Ziel ist 3,7 bis 3,8.

Habe meine Bios Setting mal angefügt. Habe ich etwas übersehen? Oder ist die CPU schlecht?
CPU Voltage hatte ich sogar schon auf + 0.3V und der PC ist bei 190BCLK x 20 sofort beim start vom Intel Burn test abgeschmiert. Sonst sind alles settings schon ziemlich am Maximun oder? Also Ende der Fahenstange?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank fürs angucken


----------



## idge (18. August 2016)

Schon mal ohne Offset mit festem Multi, VCore und ohne CStates probiert? Wüsste nicht das es einen Westmere gibt der so schlecht geht...


----------



## sappalot2 (18. August 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis. Habe EIST ausgestellt, dadurch ist der Multi fest. CStates auch aus. VCore Offset habe ich auf +0,22

Damit konnte ich nun folgendes erreichen: 
180BCLK x 20 --> 1,328 Vcore im Leerlauf und 1,304 unter Volllast
172BCLK x 21 --> 1,400 Vcore im Leerlauf (Multi stellt sich alleine auf 22!!!) und 1,296 VCore unter Volllast (Multi stellt sich auf 20!!)   --> warum verstellt sich der Multi?? Ich kann bei meinem Board als Höchstwert nur 21 einstellen.
190BCLK x 20 --> absturz 1,365Vcore im Leerlauf (Offset +2,25)

Hat das Ergebnis im Intel Burn Test irgendwelche Aussagekraft? Es war unter 172x20 komischerweise besser als unter 180x20...


----------



## Aslinger (18. August 2016)

Eist und die C States würde ich ein lassen, sonst frisst dir die Kiste im Leerlauf Strom ohne Ende. Auch mit Stromsparfeatures muss die CPU über 3,5Ghz erreichen. Da ist irgendwas anderes faul, weil bei mir sind alles Features ein und fahre mit 4Ghz.


----------



## sappalot2 (18. August 2016)

Ok, läuft jetzt auch mit C States und Eist soweit stabil mit 180BCLK x 20

185 x 20 geht auch
189 x 20 geht nicht mehr.. was ist da nur los?

NB Voltage / IOH Voltage (1,2V) und ICH Voltage(1,3V) bei euch auch so eingestellt?


----------



## idge (18. August 2016)

Das ist richtig das die nicht dauerhaft aus sollen, ging erstmal nur darum zu schauen was geht. Nicht viel anscheinend...
Kannst die CPU zurückgeben?


----------



## sappalot2 (18. August 2016)

Nope, kann die CPU leider nicht zurück geben


----------



## rottwag (18. August 2016)

Also ich würde den Multi erstmal auf 14 setzen und den BLCK ausloten. Ansonsten weißt du nie, woran es genau scheitert.

Uncore würdr ich nicht auf Auto sondern fix setzen.

Ram, qpi spannung ist ja quasi schon Anschlag. NB auf 1,2 Volt sollte reichen. Bei mehr Spannung fängt die NB auf dem MSI auch an zu glühen und überschreitet leicht die 100 Grad.

Ich bin auch etwas ratlos...  Bei nem Kumpel von mir lief ein x5670 auf dem MSI auch nicht so gut wie ein W3670. Wir vermuten, dass es an dem QPI Link von 6,4gbit/s liegt, was beim MSI nicht reguliert werden kann und schnell die Bruchstelle beim OC wird. Der w3670 sowie viele e56xx haben nur 5,68 bzw 4,8gt und laufen deshalb deutlich besser auf dem MSI.... Ist aber nicht wissenschaftlich bewiesen.

Knogles Experimente mit dem e5620 sprechen aber auch dafür.

Den w3670 gibt es für unter 100€ beid e**y. Dank Multi von 23 kommst du in jedem Fall nicht durch den BLck ans Limit. Bei meinem Kumpel läuft der auf dem MSI jetzt mit 20x200@4Ghz@1,27V

Gruß

PS:Bitte spread Spectrum aus schalten. Bringt Stabilität.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. August 2016)

Also entweder ist das NT nicht ganz takko, oder die cpu hat eine Vorgeschichte...


----------



## sappalot2 (19. August 2016)

Heyhey, 
den Uncore kann ich leider nicht einstellen. Er ist in meinem Mainboard ausgegraut und steht immer auf Auto.
Habe gestern Nacht auch mal den Multi auf 14 und 200 BCLK eingestellt. danach ging gar nichts mehr und musste 10 mal Neustarten um Windows wieder herzustellen. War aber auch zu müde und habe bestimmt etwas übersehen.
Ich weiß, man sollte vom oc nie  etwas fest erwarten, aber ich bin ehrlich gesagt ziemlich enttäuscht und ratlos.

Zu dem QPI Link: Ich kann ja die QPI Frequenz einstellen. Diese steht auf 4800 GT. Aber darunter ist noch eine Funktion, das steht der QPI link auf "Highspeed". Werde das mal "low Speed" einstellen...

Spread Spectrum werde ich nun auch mal testen.

Das Netzteil hatte ich auch schon im Verdacht, aber Gefühl sagt: Nein. Wie kann ich das testen? Also mein PC friert einfach im Intel Burn Test nach paar Sekunden ein. Bild steht dann und PC muss resettet werden. Beim Netzteil käme dann eher ein BlueScreen oder sowas heftiges, oder??


----------



## rottwag (19. August 2016)

Hmm.. hast du mal probiert, ob der IBT mit stock Settings stabil läuft?? 
Ggf. Mit stock Settings aber Vcore auf 1,3V, um mehr Stromverbrauch zu provozieren? 

Weil wenn das nicht läuft, dann ist was an der Hardware defekt. ...

 Vielleicht verkaufst du diese CPu und kaufst eine andere - machst ja bei dem gebrauchten Kram eh quasi kein Verlust. 

Gruß


----------



## sappalot2 (19. August 2016)

IBT läuft jetzt mit 180BCLK x 20 stabil und saugt dabei 1,304V. Spread Spectrum "aus" bewirkt dass die Spannung im Leerlauf nun niedriger ist als unter Last. Unter Last ist die Spannung exakt gleich wie bei Spead Spectrum "an".
Gehe ich auf 190BCLK x20 und erhöhe dazu noch den Vcore friert der PC nach einem Durchgang im IBT ein.

Edit: Hat zufällig noch jemand einen X5650, E5645 oder ähnliches rumliegen und möchte ihn verkaufen?  ich traue der Bucht nicht unbedingt..


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. August 2016)

Alternativ kann ich die CPU hier mal testen, wenn du magst.


----------



## sappalot2 (19. August 2016)

Wow, vielen Dank für das Angebot. Das wäre natürlich super! Somit könnte ich dann alles andere Ausschließen. Und hab hier noch nen W3520 als Übergangslösung rum fahren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. August 2016)

Meld dich per pn, dauert dann aber ein bisschen, bin nicht täglich am benchtable.


----------



## rottwag (19. August 2016)

Also 4 GHz mit 1,3V@Load muss doch irgendwie gehen...  Ich habe auch noch ne x5670 übrig, falls Interesse besteht.

Gruß


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. August 2016)

rottwag, ich werde den 5650er testen, udn dann bescheid geben.
der sollte ja eigentlich auf jedem meiner 4  boards laufen 
mal sehen ob ich den unter wasser teste


----------



## sappalot2 (19. August 2016)

Danke Chris! Bin mal gespannt was du aus der CPU holen kannst 

Hehe, danke Rottwag, wenn es wirklich an meiner CPU liegt, bin ich sehr an deiner X5670 interessiert. Könntest mir schonmal per pn verraten was du dafür haben willst?
Muss aber auch endlich mal mein altes Zeugs los werden xD Also falls jemand an einem i5 760 oder Asus P7P55D Interesse hat.. 

Zur Sicherheit habe ich nochmal Screenshots vom gesamten Bios gemacht. Vielleicht habe ich ja etwas übersehen. Werde das WE noch testen und dann die CPU zu Chris schicken.

Vielen Dank an Alle!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rottwag (19. August 2016)

hmm... overspeed protection is "enabled" ?  Wäre disabled evtl. besser? k.a. 

Gruß


----------



## eisenhardt (22. August 2016)

wie viel BCLK machen die asus Bretter den so mit?


----------



## idge (22. August 2016)

Mein Rampage 2 schafft 221...einen drüber und es steigt aus.. 1 weniger und rockstable. Hängt auch von der CPU ab
Mit QPI Slow Mode geht auch mehr, ist aber in der Praxis sinnfrei


----------



## Knogle (23. August 2016)

Ein Chinese verschleudert in eBay gerade tausendfach neue 1366 Boards

NEW Intel X58 Computer ATX Motherboard LGA 1366/Socket B 8 USB DDR3 | eBay


----------



## iGameKudan (23. August 2016)

Du glaubst das doch selber nicht - Sockel 1366-Boards mit nur zwei Steckplätzen, so einem extrem miesem Layout und noch nicht mal ein Name drauf?


----------



## Knogle (23. August 2016)

Was soll das sonst sein?  der sockel z
Ist aufjedenfall 1366 oder 1356


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. August 2016)

Da hat wer ne Charge x58 Chipsets gefunden und Boards draus gemacht, sieht aus wie low cost OEM Ware. Denke mal laufen würde das, aber OC? Besser nicht.

Edit:
Seltsam, mein MSI X58 Mag kein OC mehr, auch keinen RAM-Takt über 1066, ...
Was hab ich denn da verstellt?


----------



## eisenhardt (23. August 2016)

Die Dinger heißen Winnfox gibt es sehr günstig aber nicht auf ebay bei alibaba sind die billiger 

X58 - search result, Shenzhen Hongdafeng Electronics Co., Ltd.


----------



## Knogle (23. August 2016)

Werde mir mal eins davon holen  Das ersetzt dann hoffentlich den Unterbau meines Medion PCs aus 2001  2 Kerner rein und ReactOS laeuft wie Butter


----------



## iGameKudan (23. August 2016)

Ich würde die Dinger lieber nicht kaufen... Die sehen nicht mal nach OEM aus. Nicht wirklich vertrauenswürdig...
Die 24-Pin- und 8-Pin-Ports sehen echt billig aus... So dünnes Plaste undso. Nur 4 Phasen (für eine Sockel 1366-CPU (!)), die MOSFETs scheinen auch nur solche zu sein, die man nur auf alten oder nicht günstigen, sondern billigen neuen Boards findet..

2.1-Sound am Heck, die Kühlkörper sind teilweise sogar schief verbaut, der Northbridge-Kühler reicht gefährlich nahe an den x16-Slot - das Board hat davon sogar nur einen... 

Über den Hersteller finde ich auch absolut keine Infos.


----------



## Knogle (23. August 2016)

Welches der Boards hier X58 - search result, Shenzhen Hongdafeng Electronics Co., Ltd. waere deiner Ansicht nach denn vertrauenswuerdig? 

Die produzieren die wohl selbst, wenn die schon 200.000 pro Woche liefern koennen


----------



## iGameKudan (23. August 2016)

Garkeins... Das sind ja bis auf das eine Board alles die Gleichen. 
Und das andere hat sogar nur Elkos, nur 4 USB-Ports, nur einen 4-Pin-Port für die CPU, keinen Erweiterungsport neben der CPU, offenbar sogar nur 3 Phasen.


----------



## Knogle (23. August 2016)

Naja ich probiers mal aus, solange mein 2 Kerner mit 2GHz ohne OC laeuft ist alles gut


----------



## idge (23. August 2016)

Hey wenn wenigstens der Preis stimmen würde aber 88€? Dafür?


----------



## iGameKudan (23. August 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Naja ich probiers mal aus, solange mein 2 Kerner mit 2GHz ohne OC laeuft ist alles gut


Für 88€ würde ich dann eher einen Skylake-Celeron + Mainboard kaufen.


----------



## Knogle (23. August 2016)

Ich hol mir das Ding fuer 45$ bei Alibaba
Da weiss ich immerhin dass ReactOS da laeuft mit den Treibern


----------



## Olstyle (23. August 2016)

Nur warum sollte man ein Nachgebautes Windows benutzen wollen.


----------



## Knogle (23. August 2016)

Weil auf meiner alten Kiste viele XP Anwendungen und Geraete laufen, fuer die es nur bis XP Treiber gibt 
Und das Ding soll auch noch immer ins Internet gehen

Benutze da auch noch nen Nadeldrucker der ueber Paralellport angeschlossen wird


----------



## Olstyle (23. August 2016)

VM hilft


----------



## Knogle (24. August 2016)

Ich glaube VM packt der alte P3 nicht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. August 2016)

Aber was neues, so ab core2 schon


----------



## RogerG781 (24. August 2016)

Ein VM hilft nicht, wenn die Anwendung Internet braucht. Es hilt nur eine Migration auf was aktuelles mit Support. 
Eine VM hilft dir aber die Hw-Abhängigkeit zu lösen. Wenn die Kiste abraucht, hat sich die Anwendung auch erledigt


----------



## Olstyle (24. August 2016)

VM hilft aber die Viren in einer kontrollierten Umgebung zu halten, auch mit Internetzugang. Und das tolle an ReactOS ist, dass die systematischen Schwächen von XP bzw. dem Dos-Fallback einfach mit kopiert wurden, also ein großer Teil der Viren auch dort laufen wird.


----------



## Spieler22 (24. August 2016)

Hat irgendwer n günstiges x58 board abzugeben? Will für ne Freundin nen 5650 auf 3,5ghz takten und n kleines System zusammen stellen 
Das letzte Ding von Ebay, sieht ja kriminell aus


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. August 2016)

Evtl. demnächst, wenn es nicht mega eilig ist.


----------



## Spieler22 (24. August 2016)

Mega eilig ist es nicht, so 2-3 Wochen können schon noch ins Land gehen 
Entspricht das deiner Definition von demnächst  ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. August 2016)

Muss ich klären, soll eines testen und dann zum VK stellen, falls IO.


----------



## Spieler22 (24. August 2016)

Hast ne pn


----------



## Knogle (24. August 2016)

Habe mal 10 der Boards bestellt für 35$ pro Stück mit Zahlung via Western Union 
Mal schauen ob er die auxh verschickt 
Der kann laut Angabe bis zu 200000 Stück pro Woche liefern, also werden wieder 1366 Boards produziert


----------



## Merowinger0807 (24. August 2016)

Da ich die Möglichkeit habe, demnächst an 2-3 Xeons zu kommen (x5560 und x5660) wäre ich sofort an einem interessiert


----------



## idge (25. August 2016)

Ich werds dir auch nicht ausreden bin zu neugierig was dahintersteckt


----------



## Knogle (25. August 2016)

Die Stueckzahlen finde ich mal "LOL"
Da wird mehr dahinterstecken, ich denke nicht das irgendein Fritze in seinem Hinterzimmer so eine Masse an Boards bauen kann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. August 2016)

Ich habe mich ja schon oft genug zu diesen Brettern geäußert.

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn diese Bretter sogar gefaked sind.


----------



## Knogle (25. August 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich habe mich ja schon oft genug zu diesen Brettern geäußert.
> 
> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn diese Bretter sogar gefaked sind.



Hauptsache da laeuft ne CPU drauf


----------



## Aslinger (25. August 2016)

Mein 1366er Sys bekommt einen neuen Angstmacher.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. August 2016)

Das bremst jetzt aber?


----------



## idge (25. August 2016)

Kann ihm glaub ich egal sein dann ob er 10fps weniger hat


----------



## Aslinger (25. August 2016)

Die Karte kann man ja im nächsten Sys weiternutzen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. August 2016)

Gibts ein System nach 1366?


----------



## Aslinger (25. August 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Gibts ein System nach 1366?



2017 vielleicht ein AMD Zen 8 Kerner. 
Wenn Leistung wie versprochen, sonst bleibe ich weiterhin dem 1366er treu. Der wird danach auch bleiben, nur halt als 2. Sys.


----------



## Knogle (25. August 2016)

Dann hat die Platform bald ihre 10 Jahre voll


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (26. August 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die HD4870X2 steckt auch schon drauf, etwa 190-200w im Idle


So, mein X5650 taktet jetzt vorerst mal mit 3.7GHz (BCLK 168, 22 Multi und 1.2V). In Kombination mit meiner R9 290 (erstmal Standard-Takt) war die max. Leistungsaufnahme nach diversen Spiele, Benchmarks etc. knapp 420W an der Steckdosenleiste, sprich ca. 380W. D.h. mit meinem 460W-Netzteil hätte ich doch noch etwas Luft nach oben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. August 2016)

Klingt gut, meine 4870x2 scheint leider das Zeitliche gesegnet zu haben.


----------



## eisenhardt (26. August 2016)

Ich habe so ein gammel arlt netzteil mit angeblich 500w was meint ihr kann ich da prime und Furmark laufen lassen mit einem xeon w3690 und einer radeon 6950 @ 6970 oder fngt des eher an zu rauchen ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. August 2016)

Ist schwer zu sagen, ich würde es im Zweifelsfall lassen.


----------



## rottwag (26. August 2016)

> ich da prime und Furmark laufen lassen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knogle (27. August 2016)

GTX 1060


----------



## eisenhardt (27. August 2016)

wer ein x58 brett braucht kann bei alibaba mall intel x58 eingeben da gibt es Neue Boards von noname bis asus rampage alles da


----------



## Knogle (27. August 2016)

Also habe jetzt mal explizit nachgefragt und es werden wieder X58 Boards produziert
Laut dem Hersteller gibt es auch noch reichlich ICH10R Restbestände (wahrscheinlich aus 775 Zeiten)
Frage mich ob das mit Intel abgesprochen ist


----------



## idge (27. August 2016)

Das nenn ich mal nen gelungenen Nekro


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. August 2016)

Ähm, nööö, die gehört zu meiner GPU-Sammlung, daher ärgerlich, aber im Haupt-PC werkelt ne GTX750 und ich hab noch ne GTX750Ti da.

Das reicht für meine 4-6h Spielen im Jahr derzeit aus. Das Geld für ne 1060/1070 kann ich derzeit wo anders viel besser brauchen. Z.B. in nem neuen Gartenzaun. Oder in nem neuen Heizkörper fürs Wohnzimmer, ...

Ich hab im Keller nicht mal meinen PC-Raum fertig.


----------



## Aslinger (27. August 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> GTX 1060



Die 1060er ist Müll, lieber die 1070er nehmen, dann hat man mind. Titan X (Maxwell) Leistung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. August 2016)

Für? Wenn mich aktuell ne 750er schon nicht limitiert?


----------



## Aslinger (27. August 2016)

Wenn die 1060er, dann schon die mit mind. 6GB, sonst wenn man länger Ruhe haben will, dann die 1070er. Eine gebrauchte 980 Ti wäre auch eine Wahl, müsste es um die 300€ geben, frisst dann aber mehr Strom als die 1070er. 

Bei aktuellen Games wird die 750er sicher sehr limitieren. 
Kommt halt immer drauf an was man zockt. 

Mit der Titan X Pascal sehe ich immer noch, zu welcher leistung S1366 fähig ist. Bei Witcher 3 habe ich jetzt in der gleichen Szene 94 fps, anstatt 55 mit der "alten" Karte. Die Plattform hat echt noch sehr viel Bums in Games mit der richtigen Graka. 

Echt ein Hammerchip der GP102er. In Doom mit Vulkan um die ~200 fps. Daumen hoch  für diese tolle Plattform, die heuer den 8. Geburtstag   feiert!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. August 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ähm, nööö, die gehört zu meiner GPU-Sammlung, daher ärgerlich, aber im Haupt-PC werkelt ne GTX750 und ich hab noch ne GTX750Ti da.
> 
> Das reicht für meine 4-6h Spielen im Jahr derzeit aus. Das Geld für ne 1060/1070 kann ich derzeit wo anders viel besser brauchen. Z.B. in nem neuen Gartenzaun. Oder in nem neuen Heizkörper fürs Wohnzimmer, ...
> 
> Ich hab im Keller nicht mal meinen PC-Raum fertig.


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst.


----------



## Aslinger (27. August 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst.



Dann reicht natürlich eine 750 ti.


----------



## Knogle (27. August 2016)

Der Fred hier hat auch schon 2 Jahre auf dem Buckel


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. August 2016)

Na Gratulation Knogle, das zeigt, wie richtig du lagst


----------



## Spieler22 (28. August 2016)

Also wenn jemand n Asus Ramapage 2 braucht, hab eins übrig. Hab außerdem n Asrock x58 extreme übrig


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. August 2016)

Oh, wie das? Ganzes Board Bundle gekauft?


----------



## eisenhardt (28. August 2016)

Hi Knogle gehen da genauere bilder oder ein link wo ich mehr darüber finden kann will da auch am sockel rum spielen bitte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (29. August 2016)

Hier gibt es ein Datenblatt zuder Pinbelegung 

Intel(R) Xeon(R) Processor 5600 Series Datasheet, Vol. 1


----------



## eisenhardt (29. August 2016)

danke


----------



## Spieler22 (29. August 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Oh, wie das? Ganzes Board Bundle gekauft?


So isses


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. August 2016)

Ein Gene war aber nicht bei, oder?


----------



## Spieler22 (29. August 2016)

Nein, 2 Rex II und das Asrock x58 extreme  
und n MoRa 3 und nen Rex II chipsatzkühler mit Wasser, praktisch kostenlos mit dabei


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. August 2016)

Die R2E kann man doch mit nem Universal-Chipset-Kühler statt dem kleinen grauen aufrüsten, das langt voll hin. Hab sowas auch auf meinem GA X58A UD3R montiert (von nem UD7).
Da komplett den Kühler zu tauschen ist in meinen Augen nur bedingt sinnig. 

Anderersets, optisch ist so n Komplettkühler natürlich cooler.


----------



## idge (29. August 2016)

Die vorhandene Chipsatzkühlung hat noch immer ausgereicht...dafür das sie passiv ist steckt sie wohl die meisten anderen locker in die Tasche. Wenn ich lese das bei einigen X58 Boards die NB bis 90+ beim OC geht sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare angesichts der 55-60 die ich hier im Hochsommer habe


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. August 2016)

Das ist aber bei den ersten Revisionen normal und auch abhängig von der cpu, ein 920 ist da heiser als ein x5560


----------



## idge (29. August 2016)

Nicht bei mir.. Vorher war ein 920er drauf auf 4ghz.. War genau gleich


----------



## Aslinger (29. August 2016)

idge schrieb:


> Die vorhandene Chipsatzkühlung hat noch immer ausgereicht...dafür das sie passiv ist steckt sie wohl die meisten anderen locker in die Tasche. Wenn ich lese das bei einigen X58 Boards die NB bis 90+ beim OC geht sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare angesichts der 55-60 die ich hier im Hochsommer habe



Bei 27° Raumtemp habe ich gerade eine Temp von 47° auf der X58 NB.


----------



## Spieler22 (29. August 2016)

Also bei meinem Rex 2 was momentan verbaut ist sehen die NB regelmäßig 80°C und die SB 75°C und ja optisch ist der Kühler auch n Highlight, von daher, für umsonst schnall ich dem mal n Wasserkühler drauf 
@Idge du kühlst aber deine Cpu zumindest mit Luft, bei mir ist aufm Board nahezu 0 Luftzug. Klar sind 80°C für ne NB auch nicht viel, aber Wasserkühler ist halt cooler 

@aslinger mit ner Wakü habe ich beim MSI x58 pro 125°C NB Temp ganz locker geknackt. Die Boards sind für Wakü einfach nur kacke


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (29. August 2016)

Lest ihr die NB-Temperatur aus oder misst ihr z.B. mit einem IR-Thermometer?


----------



## Spieler22 (29. August 2016)

Auslesen


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (29. August 2016)

HWMonitor zeigt mir z.B. drei Werte an: SYSTIN, CPUTIN und AUXTIN.


----------



## Spieler22 (29. August 2016)

Bei mir heißt die Northbridge "NB" und die Southbridge "SB"
Bei dem MSI x58 Pro war es glaube ich "IOH"= Northbridge und "ICH"=Southbridge, dafür übernehme ich aber keine Garantie


----------



## Fatal Justice (1. September 2016)

Die MSi sind bekannt dafür eine extrem hohe NB Temperatur zu entwickeln. Angeblich sollen sie das abkönnen. Gefallen an 100 Grad im Sommer hatte ich nicht. Das jetzige Asus bleibt deutlich kühler. Das Eclipse Plus hatte noch den größten Kühlaufbau, aber im Luftstrom lag nur der obere Kühler und der hatte keine Verbindung zum obersten Teil. Für mich ein echter konstruktiver Nachteil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Asus ist das besser gelöst...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. September 2016)

Zum Bench hab ich derzeit nen 70er Lüfter auf der Kühlkonstruktion liegen, die auf dem x50 platinum (SLI) sitzt.
SLI läuft jedefalls nach BIOS-Update zum SLI super, OC konnte ich dan auch hin bekommen, nachdem ich die CL werte des RAMS manuell drin hatte  Leider bekomme ich mehr als BCLK 174 aktuell noch nicht stabil, was mit dem x5560 noch nicht ganz der wert ist, den ich gern hätte. Der Mugen 3 hat aber immerhin keine Probleme mit der CPU


----------



## Fatal Justice (1. September 2016)

Als Dauerlösung für ein Hauptsystem wäre mir so ein 70mm Quirl dann auch nicht recht. Ich habe mit einem 120er Seitenlüfter experimentiert, damit ging es auch nur etwas besser, weil der untere Teil die GPU´s blockiert ist. Schlussendlich war das MB defekt und es wurde das Asus als Ersatz. X58 war echt eine gute Investition gewesen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. September 2016)

Meine Alltagssysteme mit 1366 sind Wassergekühlt


----------



## iGameKudan (1. September 2016)

Was hat man denn da so an Aufpreis gegenüber einer 775- oder später 1156-Plattform gezahlt?

Aber in der Tat... So lange hat sich eine Plattform noch nie gehalten. Ist zu einem großen Teil aber auch der guten Übertaktbarkeit der CPUs zu verdanken.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. September 2016)

Boards gingen bei 240€ los, CPU bei etwa 270€, ...


----------



## Fatal Justice (1. September 2016)

Das muss aber eher in der Anfangsphase gewesen sein. Ich habe imho 225 Euro gezahlt  09/2009 für den populären i7 920 

Preisentwicklung für Intel Core i7-920, 4x 2.67GHz, boxed (90 Tage) | geizhals.eu EU


Und etwa 260 Euro für das P6T6 WS (09/2009)

Preisentwicklung für ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution (90 Tage) | geizhals.eu EU


Die Einstiegs MB waren deutlich billiger...
Das Preisniveau war noch humaner als bei X99
und LGA 775 damals schon ein Auslaufmodell

Asrock Extreme und MSi als Beispiel für Einstiegs MB:

Preisentwicklung für ASRock X58 Extreme3 (90 Tage) | geizhals.eu EU
Preisentwicklung für ASRock X58 Extreme (90 Tage) | geizhals.eu EU
Preisentwicklung für MSI X58 Pro-E (90 Tage) | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (2. September 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Meine Alltagssysteme mit 1366 sind Wassergekühlt


Hast du Bilder davon?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. September 2016)

Uff, nee, muss ich machen, fertig ist nur eines, das zweite ist noch im Aufbau.


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (2. September 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ...das zweite ist noch im Aufbau.


Wenn du dir noch zwei Jahre Zeit lässt, kannst du daraus eine 10th Anniversary Edition machen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. September 2016)

Ne, so lange nicht, hab ja n R2e da, damit geht das fixer. Was fehlt wäre ne GPU mit Wasser, die gtx750 ist nett fürs Büro, aber im Gaming-PC sollte schon n bissel mehr Power drin sein


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (2. September 2016)

Müsste ich mir aktuell eine Grafikkarte aussuchen, hätte ich auch meine Schwierigkeiten. Vermutlich würde ich bei einer GTX 1070 landen, da alles darunter nicht ausreichend scheller als meine R9-290 ist. Und die hat jetzt im Dezember auch schon 3 Jahre auf dem Buckel.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. September 2016)

Da ich nur gelegentlich spiele, ist alles, was mehr als 250€ kostet eigentlich "fernab jegweder Vernunft" und selbst dieses ist nicht wirklich tragbar.

Eigentlich wären wohl eher so 150€ gebraucht sinnvoll. Aktuell sind die beiden einzigen Spiele, dich ich mal anstelle und die Graka nennenswert belasten, Anno 2205 und BF3. Was neueres hab ich nicht mal. The Devision würde mich mal reizen, aber da ist mir schon das Spiel in sich zu teuer


----------



## Aslinger (2. September 2016)

Sgt.Speirs schrieb:


> Müsste ich mir aktuell eine Grafikkarte aussuchen, hätte ich auch meine Schwierigkeiten. Vermutlich würde ich bei einer GTX 1070 landen, da alles darunter nicht ausreichend scheller als meine R9-290 ist. Und die hat jetzt im Dezember auch schon 3 Jahre auf dem Buckel.



Die 1070er ist schon eine gute Wahl. Da bist du dann mind. auf GTX Titan X Maxwell Leistungsnievau. Sogar meist drüber, weil bessere Architektur.


----------



## eisenhardt (2. September 2016)

Ob da noch mehr geht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (2. September 2016)

Ein letztes Kollege hat bei 4.1 auf nem i7 990X mit 4.4GHz uncore mehr als 1050 punkte


----------



## eisenhardt (2. September 2016)

uncore war NB Frequency ? wen ja wie viel pannung darf da rauf wen die temps ok sind ?
scythe ultra kaze regelt des mit den temps.


----------



## rottwag (2. September 2016)

Wieviel VCore hast du eff. @Load bei 4,3ghz?

Wenn du die 4,3 GHz bei 1,29V stabil hättest wäre das schon sehr gut! 

Mal 3 Stunden linx laufen lassen?


----------



## eisenhardt (2. September 2016)

hab im bios 1.3 vcore ob des stabil teste ich erst morgen oder so jetzt will ich erst mall versuchen ein paar punkte mehr im cinebench zu bekommen wie viel spannung sollte man max auf die uncore geben ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. September 2016)

Wenn du mehr cb willst, runter mit den Latenzen.


----------



## eisenhardt (2. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kurzer stabilitätstest.
Ich habe nur so komichen ecc ram der kackt bei 1600mhz cl9 1.55 volt ab brauch ich dan anderen ram oder geht da auch mehr wen ich am uncore was mache ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. September 2016)

Ne nur ram voltage leicht höher, so bis 1,66v und cl auf 8 versuchen


----------



## rottwag (2. September 2016)

Ich habe bei 4,2Ghz bei CB 969 Punkte, bei 4,37 GHz 1000 Punkte .... Wird aber bisschen warm dann...


----------



## idge (2. September 2016)

Ja aber die 1k Cinebench muss jeder mal gemacht haben. Ist Grundausbildung


----------



## rottwag (2. September 2016)

Das war Maximum - allerdings etwas schlechtere timings.... danach hab ich dann gelassen mangels besserer Kühlung.


----------



## Aslinger (3. September 2016)

Ich habe 940 Punkte mit 4008MHz (1,16V unter Last mit LinX Belastung). Mehr gebe ich nicht drauf, weil dann die Spannungen zu hoch gedreht werden müssen, die Hardware auch schon 7 Jahre am Buckel hat und ich 27-28° Raumtemp habe. Wenn es zu langsam wird, bringen dann auch 4,4Ghz auch nix mehr außer einen längeren P...s ihr wisst schon.


----------



## Knogle (3. September 2016)

Mein Kollege mit den über 1000 Punkte hat irgendwelchen Wunder RAM mit 1333MHz und CL-3


----------



## hansdampf388 (3. September 2016)

Kann man den Sockel immernoch empfehlen, also Preis/Leistung? 
Oder sollte man weiter X79 Boards stalken? 
Oder ES kaufen und ASROCK X99 Board kaufen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. September 2016)

Für welche Prämisse?

Für alltag? Mainstream.


----------



## idge (3. September 2016)

Wenns ein quick fix sein soll (Umstieg von Phenom o.ä.) - > i5 2500k mit board mittlerweile für um und bei 110€. Billig und easy zu übertakten. Wenns ne größere Investition sein soll (>300€) einfach bis zum Jahresende aussitzen, ansonsten bezahlst Du Monopolpreise. X79 ist kaum besser als X58 (auch keine integrierten USB 3.0 /Sata6), Gebrauchtpreise aber deutlich höher. Ganz schlechtes P/L Verhältnis..


----------



## hansdampf388 (3. September 2016)

Ja nix besonderes, ab und zu mal ein Game. Kein rendern oder so.


----------



## Knogle (3. September 2016)

X99 ist was Multicore performance angeht aktuell vorne
Kriegst ja CPUS die nen 5960X abziehen für 170 Euro, und auf ASROCK x99 oder Supermicro Boards laufen die Problemlos


----------



## petermayer87 (3. September 2016)

Die hatten aber nicht viel ghz dann oder?

Sowas wie der 2670 für x79 müsste es für x99 geben, nur genauso günstig.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. September 2016)

hansdampf388 schrieb:


> Ja nix besonderes, ab und zu mal ein Game. Kein rendern oder so.


Bedeutet, Mainstream, Enthusiast macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## rottwag (3. September 2016)

@knogle: was machen denn deine x58 billig Boards? Die die inzwischen unterwegs? Oder sogar schon angekommen?


----------



## Thelema75 (5. September 2016)

Hallo mal wieder....

hat jemand einen X5670 mit einen P6T SE und kann mir seine Einstellungen posten? HT kann man das bei Spielen brauchen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. September 2016)

HT macht bei einigen Spielen sinn, bei anderen Stört es, ist schwer zu sagen.


----------



## Thelema75 (5. September 2016)

Die CPU wechselt sobald ich prime95 starte (evtl. auch bei anderen Benchmarks) den Multi und Taktet runter...kann ich das ausschalten?


----------



## LordEliteX (5. September 2016)

Also ich habe bei meinem P6T SE einen x5650 drin mit folgenden Einstellungen: 

200 BCLK mit 1,3 Volt QPI-Spannung 
20er Muliti mit 1,2865 Volt für die CPU


----------



## PeteyBXT (5. September 2016)

Hallo Leute, ich habe vor einen alten Rechner fit zu machen. Asus P6T SE, (ehemals mit i7 920) 12 GB Ram, Asus R9 290 direct cu ii, 650W NT, NZXT X61 sowie den restlichen Klimbimm habe ich bereits liegen. Einen W3670  habe ich bereits günstig erstanden und befindet sich auf dem Weg zu mir. Meint ihr die Kombination macht Sinn? Gerade im Bezug auf das Netzteil bin ich mir etwas unsicher, gerade wenn die Reise Richtung xeon@4GHz geht, in Kombination mit der recht hungrigen r9. Wobei ich auch bereit wäre noch etwas zu investieren. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem W3670 und kann mir Einstellungen posten? Ich bin sehr frisch im OC-Thema und habe bisher nur mit meinem Hauptsystem (Broadwell-E) experimentiert.. 

Das System wird zu 70% fürs Zocken verwendet, 30% Sony Vegas und Photoshop. Wahrscheinlich würde ein kleinerer OC sogar reichen..


----------



## LordEliteX (5. September 2016)

Netzteil reicht locker und mit dem OC ist eig das selbe wie bei den anderen^^ nur hier wird über den BCLK übertaktet. 
Hab auch das Asus P6T SE und ich habe einen 200 BCLK mit 1.3 Volt QPI-Spannung. 

Der W3670 verhält sich eig genauso wie die anderen Xeons würde ich sagen.


----------



## rottwag (5. September 2016)

Ja macht alles total Sinn und der w3670 ist auch prima Dank hohem Multi! 

Würde erstmal mit niedrigem Multi stabilen bLCk ausloten (qpi und ram Spannung ist relevant).

Wenn bclk stabil ist, dann Multi erhöhen. Mehr also 1,3V cpu Spannung bekommt man schwierig gekühlt auf Luft. 

Ansonsten: spread Spectrum aus. LLC an. 

Gruß

PS: gibt hier ne Anleitung von mir, die ich schon 3x in den Thread kopiert habe... Wenn ich die wieder finde, schicke ich sie dir....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. September 2016)

Beim Netzteil kommt es drauf an, was du da hast, 650w reichen natürlich, aber es sollte was gutes sein.


----------



## idge (5. September 2016)

Thelema75 schrieb:


> Die CPU wechselt sobald ich prime95 starte (evtl. auch bei anderen Benchmarks) den Multi und Taktet runter...kann ich das ausschalten?


Ist die standardmäßige TDP-Drossel bei Xeons die sich nur durch eine spezielle BIOS-Option abschalten lässt, die für das Board nicht nachgereicht wurde


----------



## eisenhardt (6. September 2016)

Habe jetzt die ram timings runter gemacht auf cl8 und ihn auf 1684 mhz T2 wie macht man des auf T1 asus p6t deluxe v2
cpu leuft mit 4.2 ghz QPI link 3367mhz NB 3367 mhz bekomme immer noch keine 1k im cinebench r15 was kann man da machen das es mit den 1k klappt ?


----------



## Knogle (6. September 2016)

Geht CL-3?


----------



## eisenhardt (6. September 2016)

habe cl-3 mit 800mhz und mit 600mhz verucht aber nichts bootet und weniger wie 600mhz bekomm ich nicht eingestelt.
naja dan takte ich einfach die cpu so hoch wie es geht vlt bekomm ich dan die 1k


----------



## Aslinger (6. September 2016)

Knogle hat gescherzt. CL3 und 800MHz läuft mit keinem DDR-3 RAM Riegel auf dieser Erde. Ein Blackscreen beim boot ist da so gut wie immer sicher. 
CL6 könnte ich mir noch vorstellen bei sehr guten Riegeln. Bei guten 2GB Modulen viell. machbar.

Zu SD-RAM oder DDR-1 Zeiten hat man meist CL2/3 benutzt bei 266-400MHz DDR-1 (SDR 66-133MHz).


----------



## Knogle (6. September 2016)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Knogle hat gescherzt. CL3 und 800MHz läuft mit keinem DDR-3 RAM Riegel auf dieser Erde. Ein Blackscreen beim boot ist da so gut wie immer sicher.
> CL6 könnte ich mir noch vorstellen bei sehr guten Riegeln. Bei guten 2GB Modulen viell. machbar.
> 
> Zu SD-RAM oder DDR-1 Zeiten hat man meist CL2/3 benutzt bei 266-400MHz DDR-1 (SDR 66-133MHz).



Bei manchem SD-RAM war auch CL-1 drin 

Mit Super Talent RAM und Wintec RAM habe ich jedoch mal CL-5 geschafft 2GB oder 1GB Module
CL-5 waren auch mit den Micron D9 1GB Modulen bei 1066MHz kein Problem


----------



## eisenhardt (6. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Endlich 1k mall schauen ob des mit 5ghz auch geht


----------



## eisenhardt (6. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Endlich 1k ich teste mall cl4 des sollte doch laufen


----------



## Knogle (6. September 2016)

5,5GHz habe ich bisher nur mit den Low Power Exxx Xeons geschafft mit Luft, und auch nur mit dem 4 Kerner E5620


----------



## eisenhardt (6. September 2016)

hab jetzt 1046punkte  mit 4.6ghz mehr teste ich heute abend erst da ich den pc jetzt noch zum metin2 spielen brauche haha


----------



## Aslinger (6. September 2016)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> hab jetzt 1046punkte  mit 4.6ghz mehr teste ich heute abend erst da ich den pc jetzt noch zum metin2 spielen brauche haha



Prime und LinX stable? Für mich ist ein PC nicht stabil nach overclock auf gut Glück ohne LinX und Prime stabil zu sein. Einfach so den Takt anheben und dann auf gut Glück einfach laufen lassen ohne davor die Stabilität mit Stressprogrammen zu testen ist für mich ein nogo.


----------



## rottwag (6. September 2016)

Also wenn der mit 1,36V @ 4,6Ghz läuft wäre das schon sensationell. Aber wie bereits erwähnt. Will 3 Stunden linx bei flauschigen Temps sehen.... Ansonsten war es nur ein netter CB15 Bench....


----------



## eisenhardt (6. September 2016)

des mit prime oder linx mach ich erst am ende wen ich fertig mit spielen bin sonst mach ich es noch zu früh kaputt.
und cl4 600mhz macht der ram auch nicht


----------



## rottwag (6. September 2016)

Naja, solange die Temperaturen okay sind geht nix putt. Ansonsten halt den linx Test über Nacht mit offenem Fenster....deine Spannungen sind ja nicht too much bei dir.

Gruß


----------



## eisenhardt (8. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hab jetzt mall linx mit 4.2 ghz und 1.3 volt laufen lassen scheint stabil zu sein wen ich heute aben zeit finde teste ich mall 4.6 ghz temps müssten noch ok sein und zu not scythe ultra kaze Regelt das sicher.


----------



## rottwag (8. September 2016)

Ja 37 Minuten ist nett. Ich würde halt Mal 2-3 Stunden laufen lassen. 4,2Ghz@1,3V sind üblich würde ich Mal behaupten..  kannst ja Mal bei 4,6Ghz linx starten und gucken wann es kracht^^ ....mit Foto bitte

Gruß


----------



## idge (8. September 2016)

W3690? Sollte drin sein. Hätte ich auch gerne son Teil. 4.2 sind da fast Verschwendung


----------



## eisenhardt (8. September 2016)

ja der macht bald mehr muss nur überlegen wie ich meine wakü in stand setze radiatoren und alles 5 jahre nicht sauber gemacht kann ich die ohne Probleme weiter benutzen weil gerade ist noch ein lukü drauf.
da kommt ein 360 + 120 Radiator dran an die cpu.


----------



## Knogle (8. September 2016)

E5645 kann das auch
Den kannst du sogar aufsetzen durch abkleben des 2. QPI


----------



## eisenhardt (8. September 2016)

ich weiß nicht ob ich für den e5645 genug blck hin bekommen würde muss ich noch testen 200 lief auf sofort aber das heißt ja nix.
ach abkleben  leuft des ohne nicht ?


----------



## Knogle (8. September 2016)

Mit Abkleben brauchst du viel weniger Spannung
Bei mir lief der E5645 auf Anhieb mit 220MHz BCLK mit entsprechenden Clock Skewen und 1.3V
Bei EKL Brocken Kühler


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. September 2016)

Muss ich wohl mal testen


----------



## eisenhardt (8. September 2016)

was muss man da abkleben weil die dinger haben doch gleich viel pins und ist doch sicher das gleiche wie ein e5645 oder 990x haben die nicht nur alle andere namen ?


----------



## Knogle (8. September 2016)

Werde ich Posten, das Pinout gibt es im X5600 series datasheet

Die W Xeons und i7 haben nur 1 QPI, der Rest 2


----------



## LordEliteX (8. September 2016)

wie was kann man abkleben? ^^ 

Erklär das mal bitte genauer Knogle


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. September 2016)

Einige kontaktstellen unten am Prozessor, die Kontakte sind nicht alle nötig.


----------



## LordEliteX (8. September 2016)

und was soll das genau bringen? ^^


----------



## idge (8. September 2016)

Nix...?


----------



## LordEliteX (8. September 2016)

wow lohnt sich dann ja mega


----------



## eisenhardt (8. September 2016)

Egal ich teste es trotzdem bei dem w xeon mal schauen was passirt oder sind die pins dan einfach nicht belegt oder kastriert weil da muss doch irgendwas dran sein


----------



## Knogle (8. September 2016)

Es soll bringen dass der 2. QPI Link nicht verwendet wird --> Dieser braucht dann auch keinen Saft mehr --> Niedrigere Spannung und Abwaerme moeglich
Wenn du das mit einer Lampe vergleichst, schneidest du damit sozusagen das Kabel durch, und isolierst beide Enden  dann kann die Lampe auch nix mehr verbrauchen

Wenn du googelst machen das auch andere mit Westmere-EP , google mal Force disabling 2nd QPI

Hier mal eine Giraffik
Oben ist der erste QPI, den i7, und Xeons alle haben
Unten ist der 2te QPI Link den alle Xeons ausser die der W Serie haben.
Die Pins unten in Hellgruen kann man daher abkleben

Da kann man auch ruhig alles abkleben, also muss nicht jeden einzelnen Pin beachten der mitten in der gruenen Flaeche liegt, das macht idR nicht viel aus, es sei denn es sind die 4 BCLK Pins

Bei den W Xeons und i7 sind die Pins fuer den 2. QPI alle "Reserved"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## idge (8. September 2016)

Das macht nicht viel Sinn... Der 2. Link kann ja gar keinen Strom verbrauchen wenn er schon vom BIOS deaktiviert wird,da er ja nur für die Kommunikation zu einer anderen CPU auf dem selben Board benötigt wird.
Also ich rate davon ab am Die rumzufummeln, dafür ist die zu wertvoll


----------



## Knogle (8. September 2016)

idge schrieb:


> Das macht nicht viel Sinn... Der 2. Link kann ja gar keinen Strom verbrauchen wenn er schon vom BIOS deaktiviert wird,da er ja nur für die Kommunikation zu einer anderen CPU auf dem selben Board benötigt wird.
> Also ich rate davon ab am Die rumzufummeln, dafür ist die zu wertvoll



Die Sache mit den Links ist nicht so einfach wie du denkst
Es gibt einige Supermicro Boards die 2 Sockel haben, aber dafuer 2-3 Chipsaetze, also auf einem Board z.B. 2x 5520 Chipsaetze, dann kommunizieren beide Links mit dem IOH
Er kommuniziert aber dennoch mit dem IOH
Weiterhin ist es ebenso moeglich dass 2 IOHs miteinander via QPI kommunizieren
*Weiterhin kannst du auch mit RW-Everything sehen ob der 2. QPI Link aktiv ist RW-Everything starten --> PCI Device --> 2 --> Function 7 --> Werte kleiner/gleich FF  (j/n)? -->j QPI Link aktiv
                                                                            -->n QPI Link nicht aktiv*

Sonst waeren die ganzen 10000 Tuts zum Disablen des 2. QPI Links und die verbesserten Werte mit der Spannung ja sinnfrei
Dazu verlinke ich mal das X5600 Serie s Datasheet http://www.intel.com/content/dam/doc/datasheet/x58-express-chipset-datasheet.pdf Intel(R) Xeon(R) Processor 5600 Series Datasheet, Vol. 2


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. September 2016)

Außerdem ist auffällig, das xeons mit 2 qpi rel hohe vtt werte benötigen um hohe bclk zu erreichen, wo single qpi cpus deutlich weniger brauchen


----------



## idge (8. September 2016)

QPI ist bloß das was früher Frontside Bus war und sitzt im Uncore .. Für höhere Frequenzen willst Du aber den Core übertakten und mußt dort mehr Spannung geben. Nun erzähl mir bitte wie das also annähernd den Kohl fett machen soll beim OC, wenn der Uncore eh weitaus niedriger getaktet bleibt, und nicht mal maßgeblich an der Hitzentwicklung beteiligt ist...


----------



## Knogle (8. September 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Außerdem ist auffällig, das xeons mit 2 qpi rel hohe vtt werte benötigen um hohe bclk zu erreichen, wo single qpi cpus deutlich weniger brauchen



QPI Link haengt auch an VTT dran


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. September 2016)

Deswegen ja, das bestätigt dich 

Edit, wenn das Teil rechnen soll ist core=uncore sinnig!


----------



## Knogle (9. September 2016)

FSB ist ein Bus, QPI nicht


----------



## idge (9. September 2016)

Ich hab nix gegen dich Knogle, meinetwegen kannst du Garn spinnen wie du willst, aber nimm die Unbedarften nicht hoch die sich hier nachvollziehbare sinnvolle Ratschläge erhoffen.


----------



## Knogle (9. September 2016)

Dann sag doch mal bitte was du genau als Garn verstehst


----------



## eisenhardt (9. September 2016)

Ich will nur Ratschläge wie ich mit der cpu fun haben kann und genau des bekomm ich hier ich werde das mit einem xeon x5550 oder so testen sobald der andere xeon w kein spaß mehr macht


----------



## Knogle (9. September 2016)

Mit dem W kannst du das nicht testen weil der eh nur 1 QPI hat^^
Hol dir am besten nen X5650 oder E5620/E5645 zum spielen

Oder ein E5504 für 3 Euro


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. September 2016)

Idge, ohne dir zu nahe zu treten, aber meinst du nicht, dass leute, die schon 10-20 oder mehr CPUs auf diesem Sockel übertaktet haben, etwas mehr Erfahrung mitbringen?

Und wie Knogle schrieb, der QPI ist deutlich mehr als nur ein Bus und es hängen andere dinge mit dran.
Zuguterletzt taktet der wpi massiv höher als es ein FSB je tat, auch das macht ihn empfindlicher.


----------



## rottwag (9. September 2016)

Hi Leute,

Will hier echt nicht rumnörgeln, aber egal was man abklebt - es ist das bissi mehr Performance nicht wert. 

Wenn es nur um den Spaß geht zu basteln und damit evtl. Was zu erreichen - Okay muss jeder selber wissen.

Im übrigen kann ich meine Erfahrungen mit einem x5680 schildern, dass das Ding nicht mehr Potential hatte als diverse x5670 oder w3670 die ebenfalls eingehend getestet wurden.

Ich glaube am Ende geht 4,2+ GHz einfach nur mit VCore.... Da bringt dann auch ein Multi von 24,25 oder 26 auch nix mehr.

Bestätigen kann ich allerdings, dass die w Serie weniger qpi Spannung für hohem Blck zu brauchen scheint und z.b. auf dem Hitzkopf MSI x58 auch für niedrige Temperaturen sorgt. 

Wenn die 4,6Ghz stabil laufen wirst du mich begeistert sehen - ich bin Mal gespannt, welche Spannungen und was für Kühlung dazu notwendig sind.

Viel Erfolg :+)


----------



## Aslinger (9. September 2016)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Hab jetzt mall linx mit 4.2 ghz und 1.3 volt laufen lassen scheint stabil zu sein wen ich heute aben zeit finde teste ich mall 4.6 ghz temps müssten noch ok sein und zu not scythe ultra kaze Regelt das sicher.



Du musst die ältere 0.6.4er Version nehmen. Die belastet die CPU viel mehr. Gflops um mind 20.000 höher. Ich habe damit um die 80.000 Gflops und die Tests laufen auch schneller durch inkl. mehr CPU Temperatur und Belastung. http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/663563/LinX/LinX-setup.exe


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. September 2016)

Rottwag, es geht dabei, wie du selbst schreibst eher um niedrigere Spannung im qpi, damit weniger spannung im Uncore und auch weniger Wärme. Am Ende steht auch eine geringere Belastung des DIE so wie tendenziell eine längere Haltbarkeit der CPU.

Das damit evtl. mehr Takt möglich ist, ist dann doch zu sehr CPU abhängig.


----------



## Malc0m (9. September 2016)

Womit und wie klebt ihr die Kontakte ab? Normaler Tesafilm? Und ist das nicht eine Frickelei die kleinen Kontakte abzukleben?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. September 2016)

Tesa sollte gehen, aber man muss eben nicht jeden Kontakt einzeln abkleben, da sind nicht alle drum rum wichtig


----------



## Malc0m (9. September 2016)

Aber einmal einen Streifen drauf geht ja auch nicht, wenn man wüste welche wichtig sind und welche nicht


----------



## Knogle (9. September 2016)

Im grossen und ganzen kann man den, hier auf dem Bild gelb markierten Bereich, abkleben
Habe ich zumindest so gemacht, und die Kiste ist gebootet 
Sind um die 180 Pins

Habe einfach Isoband oder Tesafilm genommen, ging beides
Bei meinen ersten Pinmod versuchen kam noch die Kombizange zum Einsatz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. September 2016)

Ist auch richtig, so simpel es klingt, so komplex ist es.


----------



## Malc0m (9. September 2016)

Mh, okay das sieht schon besser aus.

Vll probier ich das auch mal aus, weil irgendwie bin ich mit meinen OC Ergebnissen bei meinem X5650 + Asus Sabertooth nicht so zufrieden.


----------



## Knogle (9. September 2016)

Würde aber Tesafilm nehmen weil es recht dünn ist


----------



## Apollon (10. September 2016)

Leute ich suche ein leistungstarkes aber wenn möglich passives mein geliebtes x58 system, hat jemand ne Idee? Soll stark genug sein für eine gtx 1080 (momentan nur ne 960er verbaut)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (10. September 2016)

Passiv? Wie soll das denn gehen bei ner tdp jenseits von 150 watt mit oc?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. September 2016)

Netzteil?
Seasonic Platinum Fanless 520, oder das XFX Gegenstück.

Ich würde aber ggf. aktives nehmen, Coolermaster v550 oder BQ E10 500 oder 600


----------



## Knogle (10. September 2016)

Passiv würde ein E5645 gehen ohne OC


----------



## Apollon (11. September 2016)

Ich hab ein altes coba nitrox mit 750watt was mir wirklich zu laut ist mein Retro PC (Voodoo 5 system) hat ein noch älteres bequid was quasi unhörbar, ich kenne mich mit aktuellen Netzteilen nicht besonders gut aus will jedenfalls das nt ersetzen das mich die Lautstärke daran hindert das System zu benutzen... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## eisenhardt (15. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Leider hat ein core das nicht mit gemacht brauch doch mehr vcore oder so


----------



## Knogle (15. September 2016)

Probier mal LinX


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. September 2016)

Apollon schrieb:


> Ich hab ein altes coba nitrox mit 750watt was mir wirklich zu laut ist mein Retro PC (Voodoo 5 system) hat ein noch älteres bequid was quasi unhörbar, ich kenne mich mit aktuellen Netzteilen nicht besonders gut aus will jedenfalls das nt ersetzen das mich die Lautstärke daran hindert das System zu benutzen...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Netzteilempfehlungen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## rottwag (15. September 2016)

96 Grad ist zuviel - würde ich nicht machen... Da wird irgendwas relativ schnell aufgeben.

Linx lässt die Temperatur noch heißer werden - du bekommst auch schneller einen Fehler als mit Prime.

1,4 V bekommst du einfach nicht sauber gekühlt.

Mein Tipp: auf weniger Takt Zielen... Oder ne Fette wakü....

Gruß.


----------



## rottwag (15. September 2016)

96 Grad ist zuviel - würde ich nicht machen... Da wird irgendwas relativ schnell aufgeben.

Linx lässt die Temperatur noch heißer werden - du bekommst auch schneller einen Fehler als mit Prime.

1,4 V bekommst du einfach nicht sauber gekühlt.

Mein Tipp: auf weniger Takt Zielen... Oder ne Fette wakü....

Gruß

PS: evtl. Kannst du über Multi 28 weniger Blck nutzen und deshakb die qpi Spannung senken, das macht die CPU auch wieder etwas Kühler.


----------



## eisenhardt (15. September 2016)

96 grad kann die cpu gut bei laptop hardware ist des standart da geht nix put ich teste morgen noch weiter hab rausgefunden das der uncore takt mehr punkte im cinebench bringt aber bekomme nur 3.6ghz uncore hin mit 1.35 volt was habt ihr da so hin bekommen ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. September 2016)

es verursacht bei hohem vcore udn takt aber schneller Rechenfehler, habe das selbst durch.


----------



## Knogle (15. September 2016)

Lass mal LinX laufen, wuerde gerne sehen ob es da Rechenfehler gibt


----------



## eisenhardt (16. September 2016)

LInx leuft nur mit etwas mehr saft 1.424 im bios und im windows 1.43 cpu wird 100grad heiß nach 6 min und taktet runter obwohl ich einen scthe ultra katze mit 3000rpm hin gehalten habe an den kühler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

habe  LinX dan abgebrochen da es kein sinn macht wen die feige cpu runter taktet  ist sie aber eh gewohnt kommt aus einem dell t3500 und lief da passix würde zu gern wiesen wie lange


----------



## Malc0m (16. September 2016)

Und ich dachte Knogle ist hier unser CPU - Qualix   , aber 95-100° und die Vcore  viel Spaß.


----------



## Knogle (16. September 2016)

Würde mich das mit dem W3690 nicht trauen^^


----------



## eisenhardt (16. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bin die wakü am putzen 7 jahre nicht sauber gemacht sonst kann ich LinX ja nicht durch laufen lassen ohne das sie runter taktet wegen der cpu mach ich mir 0 sorgen nur um das MB hab ich angst wer des 5te wo ich kaputt mach aber das erste für 1366.
 cpus hab ich 0 kaputt gemacht bis jetzt. 
da kommt ein 360er und 120er radi nur an die cpu


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (16. September 2016)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> 96 grad kann die cpu gut...


Knapp 100°C ist schon eine Hausnummer bei Dektop-CPUs. Der Pentium M aus meinem alten Thinkpad hat unter Last auch an den 100°C gekratzt und läuft immer noch.

Dagegen dümpelt mein X5650 bei 50°C rum (netzteilbedingt)


----------



## eisenhardt (16. September 2016)

Hab nur eine Radeon 4670 drin die Radeon 6950 @ 6970 muss drausen bleiben.
 Da ich sonst nicht mit der cpu spielen kann (netzteilbedingt)


----------



## Knogle (16. September 2016)

Hol dir lieber nen E5645 oder nen X5650 und kleb den 2. QPI ab


----------



## eisenhardt (16. September 2016)

der cpu block ist aus einer corsair h50 keine Compact wakü mehr. 
Mir fehlt nur die Halterung kann man die nach bestellen irgendwo finde da nix oder irgendwie anders befestigen Jemand eine Idee ? 
Oder doch was neues kaufen z.b Aliexpress.com :  Bykski XPH B Micro Channel CPU Wasserkuhlung Kupfer Wasser Flussigkeitskuhler Kompresse Stecker Transparent Top von verlasslichen kuhler grosse-Lieferanten auf K Yan's Shop kaufen   könnte ich auch einer anderen Seite für 22 euro mit Versand bekommen.


----------



## Aslinger (17. September 2016)

Die Elektromigration ist seit Jahren genau der Grund, warum ich nicht so stark übertakte und aktuell wird hier auch im Forum drüber diskutiert: 3570k Degradierung, Alterung von Hardware

Also je niedriger die VCore und kühler die CPU ist, desto länger erhält sie ihre OC Stabilität und man muss nicht alle paar Jahre um 100Mhz reduzieren, die zuvor Prime und LinX stable gelaufen sind.


----------



## Knogle (17. September 2016)

Also ich hatte damit in vielen Jahren keine Probleme o.O


----------



## bingo88 (17. September 2016)

Das Problem existiert nachweislich, man sollte sich der Gefahr jedenfalls bewusst sein. Ob es einen dann betrifft oder nicht weiß man halt erst nachher.


----------



## Spieler22 (18. September 2016)

Das Problem ist bei den 45nm i7 fast komplett zu ignorieren, wenn man die unter 1,4v lässt. Mein i7 lief von Anfang an mit 4ghz und ~1,3v über 6 Jahre. Mit über 50000 Std laut meiner Platte und Cristaldisk hält er die 4Ghz immernoch genau so bei 1,3v  Und ja, der hat viel gerendert 
Das Problem betrifft kleinere Fertigungsverfahren viel viel eher als die "großen" 45nm und 32nm der lga 1366 CPU`s


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2016)

Na bei 32 kommts schon, merkt man an einigen 5650ern schon, und auch bei Ivy, wo dan miserabler tim die core temp unnötig hoch geht, was ja mit rein spielt.


----------



## eisenhardt (18. September 2016)

Müsste man dan nicht viele meldungen von laptop cpus haben die ihren takt nicht mehr schaffen weil da laufen viele doch mit 100grad und das sehr lange


----------



## Spieler22 (18. September 2016)

Also, selbst die grottigsten Xeons 5650 sind immernoch mindestens so gut taktbar wie mittelmäßige i7. Jeder Xeon macht 4Ghz. 
Die LGA 1366 Cpus sind in dem Sinne ja auch ein ziemlicher Sonderfall, weil die als damalige High End Plattform um locker 40-60% übertaktbar sind. Heutige Top CPUS sind ja schon von Intel her relativ dicht an ihrem maximal Takt ab Werk. Zum Beispiel i7 4770k oder 6600k sind halt selten mehr als 20% zu übertakten. 

Ich habe jetzt aktuell n i7 hier der 4,4 bei 1,3v linxstable macht. Und 4Ghz mit 1,18v. Das Exemplar lief laut Vorbesitzer auch gute 5 Jahre jeden tag. Ist halt für nen i7 920 göttlich


----------



## eisenhardt (22. September 2016)

Hat jemmand eine idee wieso ich bei maxxmem2 bei read und write nur 16gb/s und 12gb/s bekomm ram leuft mit 2400mhz 11 12 12 ? ist so samsung ecc ram 1333 oder so kp


----------



## Knogle (22. September 2016)

Probier mal niedrigeren Takt mit niedrigeren Latenzen


----------



## eisenhardt (22. September 2016)

Bekomme bei 1200mhz cl 6 500mb/s weniger bei 1600mhz cl 8 auch so 500mb/s weniger kann es an einer sehr schlechten hdd von 2009 liegen oder an dem ecc ? sind 6x 2gb


----------



## Knogle (22. September 2016)

Vermute es liegt am ECC 
Aber probier mal mit AIDA64


----------



## eisenhardt (22. September 2016)

AIDA64 zeigt read 23.6gb/s an allso deutlich mehr wie maxxmem2 beim rest steht TRIAL VERSION 1600mhz cl8 danke


----------



## Knogle (23. September 2016)

Der Chinese hat heute endlich die Sachen verschickt
Mal schauen wanns ankommt


----------



## LordEliteX (23. September 2016)

Ich habe gerade per zufall ein nettes angebot gefunden, wo jemand sein asus rampage 2 extreme mit 6gb ram und einen xeon E5620 verkauft für 190 € 

Eig ein gutes Angebot oder? ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2016)

Ui, so viel? Das Set kann ich dir auch machen 
Ich finde das eher zu teuer, 120€ das board ok, die CPU vielleicht 15€ der ram 6€ pro 2gb, das ist dann eher ein Kaufgrund. Für 190 kauf besser n i7 2600 mit z77


----------



## LordEliteX (23. September 2016)

naja ich hab mal die woche nach boards geguckt und da gibts kein ordentliches board für unter 140 € ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2016)

Ebay?


----------



## LordEliteX (23. September 2016)

jop^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2016)

Da kannst mal locker die 10% ebay abziehen, ...

Die meisten haben Tagträume zu den preisen.


----------



## LordEliteX (23. September 2016)

ja das glaub ich auch ^^ 
ich bleib einfach bei meinem Asus P6T SE


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2016)

Der Wechsel ist keine 190€ wert.


----------



## LordEliteX (23. September 2016)

ja das stimmt ^^ 

Ich hatte aber grad einen merkwürdigen Fehler...
Ich hatte mein pc im Energiesparmodus und wollte ihn ganz normal starten, da bleibt erst mal der Bildschirm schwarz und es drehen nur die lüfter. Hab ihn dann ausgenacht und wieder angemacht aber er blieb nur für eine Sekunde an und ist wieder aus und dass die ganze zeit. Nur wenn ich den Power button länger drücke bleibt er an und fährt normal hoch. 

Ist mein Netzteil schrott oder woran liegt das?


----------



## Knogle (24. September 2016)

Ist der normale Standby Bug


----------



## LordEliteX (24. September 2016)

Ahh gut zu wissen ^^ ich werde mir aber trotzdem ein neues NT gönnen ^^ 7 Jahre ist schon lang genug ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2016)

Gute idee 

Netzteilempfehlungen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (25. September 2016)

Hab den PC testweise in den Keller gebracht.
Mal schauen was der X5670 auf dem UD4 macht als max.
Schneidet er gut ab wird Hardtubing durchgezogen.
Sonst fliegt er weg und ab Januar Umstieg auf Kaby X !



MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. September 2016)

Hehe, jaja, dabei warst du doch schon auf mATX aus 

Muss gerade meinen 5620 wieder neu testen, will sehen wie der bei 4ghz am besten läuft


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (25. September 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hehe, jaja, dabei warst du doch schon auf mATX aus
> 
> Muss gerade meinen 5620 wieder neu testen, will sehen wie der bei 4ghz am besten läuft



Haha. Joa.
Hab alles noch mal durchdacht. Lieber testen was max. geht und dann weiter sehen. 
Ich will halt die WaKü umbauen auf Acrly tubes. Dafür muss aber gewisser Takt her damit der Xeon noch bleibt.
Umbau muss her weil ich den externen Radi weghaben will.
Der CM Stacker ST01 soll umgebaut werden auf interne WaKü mit 2x200(400) im Top und 2x180(360) in der Front.
Der X58 ist im Grunde schon geiler Chipsatz und die CPU Auswahl echt geil. Da hat sich Intel echt ins Bein geschossen.
Jetzt wird man gezwungen zwischen 2 Sockel zu wählen und kann ned mal BLCK beeinflussen.
Wo bei mit Kabylake wohl wieder BLCK Änderung möglich sein wird.


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. September 2016)

BCLK Anpassung bei k-CPU geht schon mit Skylake


----------



## rottwag (26. September 2016)

Intel wäre schön doof, wenn die das Übertakten von non-k CPUs jemals wieder dulden lassen würde! Keiner würde die teuren k- CPUs mehr kaufen! 

Wenn AMD schlau ist, dann würden sie bei der ZEN CPUs diese Möglichkeit erstmal offen lassen. Wenn Zen so performed wie haswell ... Aber OC bis zum Himmel möglich ist.... Was meint ihr wie rasend schnell die Zockerzu AMD wechseln würden. 

Das Limitieren kann AMD bei späteren Zen Generationen wieder einführen - aber dann haben sie schon Marktanteile und Intel muss sich was einfallen lassen. 

Konkurrenz ist wichtig - sonst geht es nicht weiter....

Mal gucken wie lange ich mit meinem x58 noch rumeier bis die CPU limitiert. Die nächste gfx geht auf jeden Fall noch easy (gtx 1070)

Gruß


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. September 2016)

AMD könnte mit dieser Vorgehensweise Intel zum öffnen der Sperre zwingen.


----------



## Spieler22 (27. September 2016)

Wunschdenken! Ich schätze nichtmal 10% aller Zocker übertakten. Das AMD damit Marktanteile zurückholt ist reines Wunschdenken. Die CPU muss schon was reißen und das wäre dann ein Bonus mit dem man vllt weitere 1000-5000 Kunden zum Wechseln anregt. Die Masse holst du damit aber nicht ins Boot.  

Ihr geht immer von eurem Hardware-Forum Standpunkt aus, das könnt ihr nicht tun


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2016)

Der Punkt ist, dass heute, wenn nicht von der Stange gekauft wird, AMD nirgendwo eine Empfehlung hat. Die Leistung muss natürlich stimmen, aber wenn dann noch übertakten frei ist, geht die Empfehlung in den HW-Foren und auf anderen Bereichen schnell in diese Richtung.

Der Hauptgrund kann natürlich nur die Leistung sein, aber OC macht dann das Zünglein an der Waage aus.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (27. September 2016)

AMD kann froh sein die Leistung eines Core I7 aus 2009 erreicht zu haben....
Ich finde es schade das man immer noch auf X58 eiern muss weil große Leistungssteigerungen ausbleiben.

Ich wollte gestern Abend weiter machen.
Puff. Kurzschluss. Der Monitor hat das Zeitliche gesegnet!
Der PC hing an der gleichen Steckerleiste.....
Heute neuen Monitor besorgen und gucken ob es den Rest nicht gehimmelt hat... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aslinger (27. September 2016)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> AMD kann froh sein die Leistung eines Core I7 aus 2009 erreicht zu haben....
> Ich finde es schade das man immer noch auf X58 eiern muss weil große Leistungssteigerungen ausbleiben.
> 
> Ich wollte gestern Abend weiter machen.
> ...



Wieso? Sei doch froh, dass du nicht aufrüsten musst, dank dem X58 Chipsatz. Der Intel 440BX war anno auch ein genialer, langlebiger Chipsatz. 1998 erschienen, lief der sogar später noch mit P III-S Tualatin CPUs! 

Hier ein sehr alter Artikel: Hard:Overclock - The Place for everything CHAOS OVERCLOCKING!

Als Aufrüster von der S1366 Plattform wird es erst mit AMD Zen interessant.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2016)

Sowieso, aber ZEN könnte mit 8-Kernern, SMT und OC für rel. kleines Geld (im vgl. mit Intel) für ein interessantes Angebot sorgen.


----------



## Aslinger (27. September 2016)

Auf Zen bin ich auch schon gespannt. Die neuen Intel Plattformen sind mir nicht mehr symphatisch (Slot 1 und S1366 waren die besten Plattformen) und vor der 1366er Plattform hatte ich 8 Jahre lang nur AMD Plattformen (Socket A, Socket 939).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2016)

Ich bin von Sockel A zu 775 gekommen und von da erst spät auf 1366 gekommen, seit dem fast nur noch 1366/1156.

Ein AM2+ hab ich hier, geerbt, ein 775 wird als Musik-PC zurück in dienst gestellt und 2 mal 1155 hat wegen Bords für Lau den weg zu mir gefunden.
Eines davon ist Homeserver, das andere wird mein Büro-PC  mit nem 2500k und ner GTX780Ti


----------



## Knogle (27. September 2016)

Mein Broadwell-EP 12 Kerner ist bei mir der Homeserver geworden nachdem ich den nicht mehr wegbekommen habe  hat immerhin nur 60W TDP und laeuft komplett passiv


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (27. September 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich bin von Sockel A zu 775 gekommen und von da erst spät auf 1366 gekommen, seit dem fast nur noch 1366/1156.


Bei war es von 775 (Conroe) über 1156 (Lynnfield) zu seit kurzem 1366 (Westmere).

775 und 1156 haben dabei jeweils 5 Jahre gehalten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2016)

Zu 775 bin ich mit erscheinen der Pentium Dual Core E2160 gekommen, dann mit den P43 Chipsätze n ein Upgrade auf nen E5200 der bei 3,9GHz lief, und von da dann so 2012 auf den i7 920 und dann kam der 1366 Virus


----------



## morphius (28. September 2016)

Hey bin auch mal wieder da ��ich habe mir damals nen acer m7720 komplett rechner mit nen i7 920 gekauft als der raus kam. Das war 2008 oder 2009 (weiß nicht mehr wann der kam ��)
Und seit dem sockel 1366.... Ich denke mit zen werd ich vielleicht schwach aber so lange macht mein xeon noch mit. Zum thema home server.... Habe hier noch nen kleinen 4 kern xeon den ich als server nutzen wollte aber 160w idle verbrauch beim 1366er ist echt ungünstig..... Schade hätte wenigstens ordentlich bums gehabt. Schade das intel damals nicht einen stromsparenden chipsatz für die 1366er rausgebracht hat.
@knogle bin echt gespannt auf die chinesen boards....

Bin im übrigen vom sockel 478 gekommen. Leider ging mein board damals nur bis zum northwood.... Aber der hatte schon HT bei 2,8GHZ..... Er begleitete mich auch 7 Jahre...irgendwie habe ich immer so ein glück nit den langlebigen plattformen.....


----------



## Knogle (28. September 2016)

morphius schrieb:


> Hey bin auch mal wieder da ��ich habe mir damals nen acer m7720 komplett rechner mit nen i7 920 gekauft als der raus kam. Das war 2008 oder 2009 (weiß nicht mehr wann der kam ��)
> Und seit dem sockel 1366.... Ich denke mit zen werd ich vielleicht schwach aber so lange macht mein xeon noch mit. Zum thema home server.... Habe hier noch nen kleinen 4 kern xeon den ich als server nutzen wollte aber 160w idle verbrauch beim 1366er ist echt ungünstig..... Schade hätte wenigstens ordentlich bums gehabt. Schade das intel damals nicht einen stromsparenden chipsatz für die 1366er rausgebracht hat.
> @knogle bin echt gespannt auf die chinesen boards....
> 
> Bin im übrigen vom sockel 478 gekommen. Leider ging mein board damals nur bis zum northwood.... Aber der hatte schon HT bei 2,8GHZ..... Er begleitete mich auch 7 Jahre...irgendwie habe ich immer so ein glück nit den langlebigen plattformen.....



Ging mir genau so, ich bin auch von Sockel 478 gekommen mit Northwood 
Der 478er laeuft jetzt nach 16 Jahren immernoch, aber nurnoch mit ReactOS


----------



## iGameKudan (28. September 2016)

Ab etwa 2006/2007:

Unbekannter Sockel (Pentium III Mobile mit 600MHz) -> Sockel A (AMD Athlon XP 2400+) (2008) -> Sockel 939 (AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+) (2009) -> Sockel AM3 (AMD Athlon II X2 250) (2010) -> Sockel 1155 (Intel Core i5 2500K) (2011) -> Sockel 775 (Intel Core 2 Duo E6600) (2013) -> Sockel 1150 (Xeon E3-1230v3/Core i5 4670K) (2013) -> Sockel 1366 (Core i7 920/Xeon X5650) (2014) -> Sockel 2011 (Core i7 3820) (2014) -> Sockel 947 rPGA (Core i7 4702MQ) (2015) -> Sockel AM3+ (FX 8320) (2015) -> Sockel 1155 (Core i5 2500K) (2015) -> Sockel 775 (Core 2 Quad Q9450) (2015) -> Sockel 1150 (Core i3 4170) (2015) -> Sockel 1155 (Core i7 2600K) (2015) -> Sockel 988B rPGA (Core i7 3630QM) (2015) -> Sockel 1151 (Core i5 6500) (2016) -> Sockel 2011 (Core i7 3820/Core i7 3930K) (aktuell)


----------



## Knogle (28. September 2016)

Warum hast du mal nennen 3820 gehabt und jetzt wieder?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (28. September 2016)

Dann werde ich meine Werdegang darstellen.
Spectrum ZX81( 12/1986 mit 6 Jahren), Amiga 1/2, DX2/4(1995), P1-133MhZ(1996), Athlon XP(2002), AMD64 Clawhammer(2004), AMD64 San Diego(2005 ca. 15Stk.), C2D E6600(2006 ca. 10Stk.), C2D E8400/8500( 2008-2009 ca.30stk.) und dann I7-920 C0/D0( 2009-2014 ca.5stk.) X5670(2015-) [emoji4] .


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## eisenhardt (28. September 2016)

Hey ich habe eine kurze frage ist es normal das windoof 7 nicht mehr 12gb ram erkennt wen er mit über 2000mhz läuft erkennt er nur noch 8gb aber prime leuft trotzdem.
kennt jemand eine Lösung ?
oder hatte auch mall das selber Problem ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. September 2016)

sowas hatte ich auch schon, kann dann am RAM liegen, oder am Bios.
Evtl. Settings speichern, restet auf default, einmal booten, einmal settings neu laden, dann testen.

wenn das dann bleibt, würde ich auf RAM oder IMC tippen. 
es könnte noch mal n tack mehr vtt/qpi voltage helfen, aber normal ist dann ende.

Edit:
Heute endlich meine adäquate Grafikkarte auf dem Benchtable in betrieb genommen, eine 100€ GTX 780Ti


----------



## eisenhardt (28. September 2016)

Ok Danke dan ist der 1333mhz ecc ram am ende oder mehr Spannung  hab den auf 1.68 volt  vtt/qpi ist auf 1.3volt ich mach mir nur sorgen das der ram kaputt geht so guten hatte ich noch nie


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. September 2016)

lol, ja sowas kenne ich, meiner macht auch 1500MHz bei 7-7-7-20


----------



## eisenhardt (28. September 2016)

bei 2000mhz hab ich nur cl 10 stabil cl 9 will ums verecken nicht booten  und mehr mhz mit cl 10 sind nur 8gb von 12 im windows


----------



## rottwag (28. September 2016)

Meine Historie:

486er dx2 66Mhz (1. PC: Fertig-PC von Vobis LOL)
486er dx4 100Mhz (günstig dran gekommen)
Pentium 90 (gebraucht)
Pentium 233 MMX
Pentium III 600Mhz@692Mhz (erste Erfahrungen mit OC)
AMD Duron 800 MHz@906Mhz (günstig dran gekommen)
AMD Athlon 1300@1492Mhz (gebraucht: der hielt echt lange bei den Netburst Pentiums mit!)
Intel Core2Duo E4300 1,8Ghz@2,4Ghz
Intel Core2Quad Q6600 2,4Ghz@3,3Ghz (gebraucht)
Intel Core4Quad Q9550 2,83Ghz@3,7Ghz (gebraucht)
Intel Xeon X5670 2,93Ghz@4,2Ghz (gebraucht)

...wen interessierts?! LOL


+ N Haufen CPUs zum Testen, drum herum usw... Aber nicht als Hauptrechner


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (28. September 2016)

@rottwag
Schöne Sammlung!

Der PC hat den Kurzschluss vom Monitor überlebt!
Glück gehabt....

Derzeitiger X5670 hat eine Vid von 0,98v


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (30. September 2016)

Was eine Krücke der jetzige X5670!
BLCK über 150 kein boot....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. September 2016)

Hast schon nen größeren qpi vtt Sprung getestet, die brauchen gern mal 1,35v +


----------



## rottwag (30. September 2016)

Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein! 150 bclk läuft ohne irgendwelche Erhöhungen der Spannung?!

Würde ich Mal behaupten.

Andere Geschichte: wenn ich mein Multi auf 12x setze und  Blck auf 200 lasse, dann bekomme ich trotz angeblich 2,4 GHz 950Cb Punkte?!

Hab dann Just Cause 3 gestartet und das Spiel lief flüssig aber in 50% der original Geschwindigkeit?!???

Ist reproduzierbar! Kann das Mal jemand probieren?? Woran liegt das ? Am Board?


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2016)

rottwag schrieb:


> Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein! 150 bclk läuft ohne irgendwelche Erhöhungen der Spannung?!
> 
> Würde ich Mal behaupten.
> 
> ...


Wird nur von Cinebench R15 falsch angezeigt
Kannst ja mal CPU-Z Schauen, da wird es richtig angezeigt


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (30. September 2016)

@rottwag
Ich hab schon einige So1336 CPU durch auf selber Board Model.
Das ist bis jetzt die schlechteste CPU...
Hab mir mal auf die schnelle eine W3565 bestellt für 35€. Hab noch ein 920ger noch rumliegen. Vom dem weis ich das er BLCK 200 macht aber nur max. 3,6Ghz!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. September 2016)

Jamie, versuch auch mal x5500 xeons, da gibt's auch gute.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (30. September 2016)

So ein X5667(4x3,06Ghz). An sich es Geldverbrennung [emoji4].
Aber es macht Spaß zu testen!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2016)

Fande da nen Xeon E5503 interessanter, den kriegste fuer 3-5 Euro


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (1. Oktober 2016)

Ned mal BLCK 155....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Fande da nen Xeon E5503 interessanter, den kriegste fuer 3-5 Euro


Wer kann sich so teure CPUs leisten?


----------



## LordEliteX (1. Oktober 2016)

Kann mir mal einer erklären warum ich immer eine QPI Spannung von 1.3 Volt brauche^^ 

160 BCLK mit 1.25 versucht geht nicht
150 BCLK mit 1.25 geht auch nicht 

mit 1.3 startet er. 

komischer weiße gehen aber auch 200 BCLK mit 1.3 ^^


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (1. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir macht der ned mal mit 1,35v QPI über BLCK 150....
Der X5670 ist wieder auf eBay!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (1. Oktober 2016)

Mal clock skew probiert?


----------



## LordEliteX (1. Oktober 2016)

das ist echt ein schlechter wert

Ein Kumpel hat sich auch den x5660 geholt der macht bis 195 BCLK mit bei 1.35 Volt ^^ 
Hast wohl eine sehr schlechte cpu erwischt.

Was ist  clock skew? 
und was bringt eig diese C-State?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (1. Oktober 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Mal clock skew probiert?



Aber welchen Wert sollte man da als Anhaltspunkt nehmen.
Wie gesagt, die schlechteste CPU bis jetzt....
Und das Board hat schon einige durch!
Heute Abend werde ich die andere CPU gegentesten. Nicht das das Board einz weg hat!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (1. Oktober 2016)

Nimm mal 1500ps Clock Skew  und 1000mV Differential Amplitude


----------



## rottwag (1. Oktober 2016)

Mal ne andere Frage: Es gibt für ca. 150eur ES xeon e5 v3 Modelle mit ca. 2,3 oder 2,5 GHz mit 8, 10 oder 12 Kernen - z.b. aus Korea. 

IPC ist bei den V3 Modellen ja ca. 35% besser als beim westmere. Wenn man dann den Bus noch auf ca. 104-105 erhöht kommt man auf 2,4-2,6 Ghz auf allen Kernen. 


Wie seht ihr die Leistung verglichen mit unseren x56xx bei 4Ghz insbesondere in Spielen?

PS: neue Boards für 2011-3 gibt es ab 130€ im Outlet bei alternate!


----------



## Knogle (1. Oktober 2016)

rottwag schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: Es gibt für ca. 150eur ES xeon e5 v3 Modelle mit ca. 2,3 oder 2,5 GHz mit 8, 10 oder 12 Kernen - z.b. aus Korea.
> 
> IPC ist bei den V3 Modellen ja ca. 35% besser als beim westmere. Wenn man dann den Bus noch auf ca. 104-105 erhöht kommt man auf 2,4-2,6 Ghz auf allen Kernen.
> 
> ...




Wenn dann bitte nen v4 fuer das gleiche Geld^^ Habe ich auch gemacht und bereue es nicht
Einen fuer 170 Euro nen Broadwel EP 12er mit 95W TDP und 3,1GHz Takt der 1600 Punkte Cinebench macht


----------



## eisenhardt (1. Oktober 2016)

rottwag wen man  in cheat engine cinebench auswählt und den speed hack auf z.b 0.5 stellt bekommt man auch solche seltsam hohen punkte und spiele laufen dan auch nur halb so schnell mit hohen fps will nicht sagen das du cheat engine benutzt hast.
Aber vielleicht kann sowas ähnliches auch ohne cheat engine passieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein bestes Ergebnis mehr geht nicht Schutz Schaltung limitiert ab 1.55 vcore .
komme um einen neuen wakü cpu block doch nicht drumrum .


----------



## Knogle (1. Oktober 2016)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> rottwag wen man  in cheat engine cinebench auswählt und den speed hack auf z.b 0.5 stellt bekommt man auch solche seltsam hohen punkte und spiele laufen dan auch nur halb so schnell mit hohen fps will nicht sagen das du cheat engine benutzt hast.
> Aber vielleicht kann sowas ähnliches auch ohne cheat engine passieren.
> 
> 
> ...



Den 5820k ziehst du mit dem Ergebnis erfolgreich ab 

Warum hast du das Bild KILLER.PNG genannt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2016)

So, neuer ram zum Spielen eingetroffen, crucial 1866er, kingston 2000er, geil 2133er mit 8-8-8-28, und irgendwelcher gskill trident.
Mal sehen was das bringt und ob die noch laufen.


----------



## Knogle (1. Oktober 2016)

Meine Micron D9 1066er liefen auf 2000


----------



## eisenhardt (1. Oktober 2016)

Mich würde interessieren ob man 2666mhz zum laufen bekommen kann müsste mit 4ghz qpi gehen hat sowas schon Jemand getestet ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2016)

Geht mit Bloomfield/Gainstown nicht, da wären 5,333ghz Uncore fällig, das wird nix, bei Westmere hast du recht.

Edit: Warum startet ein Gainstown mit weniger Uncore  als Ramtakt mal 2?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (1. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab was im Keller ausgegraben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eisenhardt (1. Oktober 2016)

ich kann meinen ram nicht mit 2666mhz starten aber uncore leuft auf 4ghz mit 1.425 volt auch mit 1.8volt für den ram macht er nix brauch auch neuen ram blöde 1333mhz ram riegel


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2016)

Na sowas wie 2000er ram solltest du dazu schon haben.


----------



## eisenhardt (1. Oktober 2016)

ja bin am überlegen welchen ich kaufen soll.
kannst du es mit deinen neuen ram testen ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2016)

Nein, hab da nur n gainstown, der westmere steckt im produktivsystem.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Oktober 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Den 5820k ziehst du mit dem Ergebnis erfolgreich ab


Von abziehen würde ich da nicht sprechen, die Punktzahl erreiche ich schon mit meinem 3930K @4,2GHz.
Ein 5820K macht auf 4,2 schon 1253 Punkte, der dürfte @stock also etwa gleich flott sein.

Und 1,512V sind definitiv nicht alltagstauglich.


----------



## eisenhardt (1. Oktober 2016)

wo der cinebench lief waren es 1.536  wollte eigentlich 5ghz mit 1.57 volt testen aber da limitiert die Schutz Schaltung


----------



## OnionRings (1. Oktober 2016)

Ihr habt ja Probleme, 
ich geh noch viel weiter in die Vergangenheit.

Sockel 939


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (1. Oktober 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Nimm mal 1500ps Clock Skew  und 1000mV Differential Amplitude



Clock Skew geht nur bis 550ps und dieses Diff Amp ist was?

Uncore geht nur bis 2700 bei BLCK 150....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2016)

Clock skew ist boardabhängig, geht teils auch mehr, aber das ud4 limitiert da.
Diff amplitude ist sie taktflankenhöhe


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (1. Oktober 2016)

@Chis
Aber ich weis nicht wie das bei UD4P heißt!
(Diff Amp)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2016)

Das heißt glaub auch so, ich werd nachher kurz n foto vom bios machen, gerade läuft memtest.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (1. Oktober 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das heißt glaub auch so, ich werd nachher kurz n foto vom bios machen, gerade läuft memtest.



Ich danke dir! [emoji108]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2016)

Hehe,  bin glaub eh der einzige hier, der noch ein ud4p hat, wie du, also unter anderem


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (1. Oktober 2016)

X5670 gegen W3520 getauscht und schon bootet über BLCK 160....
Einzig ist der W3520 ca.10 wärmer. Wo bei auch an schlecht verteilter wlp liegen kann. Hab nur 3 streifen gezogen über CPU ohne den CPU Kühler zu säubern. Kann auch zu viel wlp sein.
Aber es läuft!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2016)

Ups, das heißt Clock Drive




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (1. Oktober 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ups, das heißt Clock Drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich mir gedacht.
Wie dem auch sei. Ist nicht mehr nötig!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2016)

is der 56er n x4 oder n x6?
soll ich mal auf anderen boards testen?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (2. Oktober 2016)

X5670 ist 6 kerner!
Wie meinst du testen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2016)

Wenn du magst, schick her, ich teste, danach geht er wieder zu dir.
Natürlich nur wenn du das möchtest.

Hab n r2e, n x58 platinum und das ud4p zum testen da.


----------



## Knogle (2. Oktober 2016)

Ist eigentlich ne gute Idee


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (2. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke es liegt eindeutig an der CPU.
Wenn man den Rechner neustartete blieb er immer stecken. Man müsste immer den PC runterfahren und nicht Neustarten.
Hatte bis jetzt nur mit dem X5670.
Mit dem W3520 alles normal. Sockel schaut gut aus. Hab extra mit der Lupe und starker Taschenlampe kontrolliert.
Bin gerade an 2stk. X5670 für 114€.
Und ich hab gemerkt das ich eine vernünftige Teststation brauche. Jetzt kann ich mir das aufbauen. Hab bei der neuen ETW 20qm Keller.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (2. Oktober 2016)

Was ist von X5677 zu halten?
Es ist an sich ein Teil deaktivierter X5680?
4x3,46Ghz/12MB/130W/6.4Gb und 57€...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (2. Oktober 2016)

Dann lieber nen E5620 und dann drehst du den BCLK auf 220-235 auf


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2016)

Ach quark, also multi 21 sollte die cpu schon schaffen, ab bclk 222 bist im qpi limit


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (2. Oktober 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Dann lieber nen E5620 und dann drehst du den BCLK auf 220-235 auf



Das ist zu pauschal. Ein UD4P ist auch nicht das über Board für solche Geschichten!
Aber ein Test wert für 5€!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2016)

Der bclk wird zu 98% von der cpu limitiert, das board ist das kleinste thema.


----------



## Knogle (2. Oktober 2016)

Bei 277MHz macht die CPU dicht


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (2. Oktober 2016)

Das schaut interessant aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2016)

Lach, auf dem ud4p läuft der nicht sauber, dass weißt du?


----------



## eisenhardt (2. Oktober 2016)

Wollte mir gerade so ein cpu wasser block kaufen aber komme nicht auf paypal ist das nur bei mir so ?

Der sollte auf lag1366 passen 
Bykski Intel CPU Waterblock Micro Channel Jet Acrylic Copper 2 Fitting | eBay


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2016)

Des sollte passen, ja


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (2. Oktober 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Lach, auf dem ud4p läuft der nicht sauber, dass weißt du?



Wieso?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2016)

Weil das bios nen 4 kerner mit 32nm nicht rafft, mehr als 135mhz bclk war nicht drin, auf dem ud3r rev. 2.0 gehen bis 222mhz mit der gleichen cpu.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (2. Oktober 2016)

Hier steht was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2016)

6 Kerner ja, 4 Kerner nein. Ich habs ja selbst durch, da steht das ud4p aber in guter Gesellschaft.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (2. Oktober 2016)

Schade das man EVGA X58 SLI nicht kriegt.
Das unterstützt alle Xeon. 
Das Asus P6T WS Pro ist nicht bezahlbar. Kann man gleich auf Kabylake und Z180 umsatteln.
Unter 200€ nicht zu finden!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (2. Oktober 2016)

MSI X58 Pro-E Schafft alle bis auf die 1 Kerner


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Oktober 2016)

Die sind ja auch für 3400er chipsets, mit 1366 sockel, die gibt es ja in Europa nicht.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (3. Oktober 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> MSI X58 Pro-E Schafft alle bis auf die 1 Kerner



Ist auch kaum noch zu finden und wenn für 100€! Das ist ein 7 Jahre altes board!
Z170 Board für OC gibt's schon ab 130€!
Man muss das alles in Relation setzen.

@W201 Fan 
Hast du das 14P auf dem UD4P?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Oktober 2016)

Das aktuellste von der Gigabyte was auf der hp ist, vielleicht kann ich nachher n foto machen.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (3. Oktober 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das aktuellste von der Gigabyte was auf der hp ist, vielleicht kann ich nachher n foto machen.



Das ist 14P


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## eisenhardt (3. Oktober 2016)

Hab den Bykski Waterblock bestellt sollte in einem Monat da sein das dauert immer aus asien ich hoffe nur das der 360er radiator und 120er für den w3690 reicht.
auf ebay gibt es gerade ein P6X58D Premium für 100er das bringt nichts von einem p6t deluxe v2 da drauf zu wechseln oder ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Oktober 2016)

240er reichen schon, 360+120 kannt auch die graka rein tun.


----------



## eisenhardt (3. Oktober 2016)

Lohnt sich bei meiner radeon 6950@6970 nicht die geht nicht über 80 grad mit max spannung die cpu darf sich auf 1.55 volt freuen


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (3. Oktober 2016)

Je mehr man sich Intels scheiss Roadmap anschaut wird es immer sicherer das man auf X58 bleibt mit 6kern Xeons!
Kabylake=letzte K CPU auf So1151.
Danach nur noch So2066 mit freien Multi.
Kabylake max. als 4 kerner. Der Skylake wird die speerspitze mit 6-10 kernen. Das soll einer verstehen!
Dann doch so ein MSI X58 pro e mit Support für alle Xeon X/E und gut ist. Kostet zwar 100€ aber man hat was.
An sich ein Trauerspiel was Intel abliefert in letzten 7 Jahren seid So1366 Markteintritt.

Wie viel schneller ist aktuell Skylake gegenüber So1366 CPU's in ST sowie MT? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rottwag (3. Oktober 2016)

Hi Leute! 

Ich habe heute mal ein kleines Skalierungsexperiment gefahren, weil ich mal sehen wollte, wie viel Takt man eigentlich brauch für Spiele.
Ich weiß, dass natürlich beine Benchmarks nicht so rasend aktuell sind - aber hey: Heutige Spielge skalieren 1. noch besser mit mehr kernen und 2. werden noch eher durch die Grafikkarte limitiert. 
Im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten finde ich es aber interessant und wollte es euch mit euch teilen. 
Als Ergebnis kann man sagen, dass der Sprung von 3,6 auf 4,2 Ghz im Prinzip bei meiner GFX scheinbar nicht mehr viel bringt. 
Habe die Auflösung nicht runter gestellt, weil ich dachte, dass die Anforderung der benchmarks eh nocht soo hoch waren - und da macht es ja sinn alles auf max + native Auflösung zu verwenden. Schließlich würde ich ein Spiel ja auch so spielen wollen.

Bin mal gespannt auf eure Kommentare! 

Gruß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (3. Oktober 2016)

In ST wuerde ich sagen, 50% in MT langsamer


----------



## eisenhardt (3. Oktober 2016)

laut deinem cinebench ergebnis bringen die 600mhz von 3.6 auf 4.2 mehr wie die 600 mhz von 3 auf 3.6 kann es sein das die gtx970 bei lost coast ans limit kommt bei 4.2 ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Oktober 2016)

Hl2 lost coast?
Never, da war schon ne hd4770 nicht am Limit.


----------



## eisenhardt (3. Oktober 2016)

hab da was verwechselt mit dem spiel


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (4. Oktober 2016)

Welche Xeon sind auf dem MSI X58 pro-e (MS7522) lauffähig?
Nach Möglichkeit mit Bild im Anhang.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rottwag (4. Oktober 2016)

Ich glaube CB15 profitiert stark von steigenden Speicher und uncore Frequenzen. 

Bei watchdogs oder Just Cause 3 gibt es ja leider keine vorgefertigten Benchmarks. Ich denke der ungine valley  ist vom Anspruch schon ganz gut, immerhin bekomme ich auf Ultra ja nur Schnitt 40-45 fps.


----------



## Knogle (4. Oktober 2016)

Alle wobei die X56xx nicht gut geeignet dafür sind. Dann lieber die E56xx


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2016)

Rottwag, der valley bench ist in fhd aber schon teils prozessorlimitiert, da misst du ne richtig dicke gpu und hohe auflösung nehmen  um nicht im limit zu hängen.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (4. Oktober 2016)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Welche Xeon sind auf dem MSI X58 pro-e (MS7522) lauffähig?
> Nach Möglichkeit mit Bild im Anhang.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2016)

Alle, wie knogle schon schrieb, wenn die 32nm 4Kerner laufen, läuft der rest sowieso.

Ausnahme bleiben die 1156@1366 CPUs, die es aber wohl eh nicht in Europa gibt, und die auch total Banane sind, weil nicht interessant für den Raeleinsatz.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (4. Oktober 2016)

@Chris
Seine Aussage war nicht sagend formuliert.
Ich hab mir die Kompatibilität liste angeschaut. Da standen die nicht drin die E5620!
Vielleicht kriege ich morgen ein Asus P6T WS Pro für 80€!



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (4. Oktober 2016)

5.x GHZ waren möglich mit dem E5620 bei 1.8V


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (4. Oktober 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> 5.x GHZ waren möglich mit dem E5620 bei 1.8V



Auf dem MSI X58 pro e?
Krass. Zwar steht es in keinem Verhältnis zu der Spannung aber schon was interessantes.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (4. Oktober 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ausnahme bleiben die 1156@1366 CPUs, die es aber wohl eh nicht in Europa gibt, ...


War mir gar nicht bekannt, dass es sowas gab?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (4. Oktober 2016)

Nur schade das ich kein Full Cover für P6T WS Pro finde.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2016)

Sgt.Speirs schrieb:


> War mir gar nicht bekannt, dass es sowas gab?


Es gibt irgendwelche Einkerner, die nur auf Intels 3400er Chipset laufen, was ja dem 1156 entspricht.
Genaueres weiß Knogle.


----------



## eisenhardt (4. Oktober 2016)

ich bekomme nächste Woche eine r9 fury da ich wieder etwas spielen will mall schauen ob der w3960 für die reicht ich frag mich was am limit laufen wird in full hd
Kampf der strom fresser


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2016)

Lol, hast n AKW im Case?


----------



## Spieler22 (4. Oktober 2016)

Weiß jemand wie man n Rex 2 vom "3fach boot bug" abhalten kann?

Außerdem hab ich n msi x58 pro was zwar ein bild ausgibt, aber nur so lange keine Satakabel angeschlosse sind. Dann wird der BiosPost angezeigt. Und es reagiert nicht auf F1 for setup und f2 to continue, ich komme also nicht ins bios. wenn ich dann mehrfach neustarte und er bootet akzeptiert er im bootmanager aber sowohl meine Ps2 tastatur als auch die usb tastatur  natürlich nur so lange kein Satakabel angeschlossen ist, weil wenn Satakabel an ner Platte hängt kommt garkein Bild. Wenn es an nem DVD Laufwerk hängt dann dauert es ca 30 sek bis ein Bild kommt. Irgendjemand schlaue ideen? Ram, NT, CPU, Satakabel, Platten, Grafikkarte alles 2 fach gegengeprüft und mit anderen teilen getauscht.


----------



## eisenhardt (4. Oktober 2016)

dan hat sicher der eine chip für sata einen weg mit glück nur ne Lot Stele und man kann es wie ne gpu backen aber des würde ich erst versuchen wen alles andere nix bringt.
und hab leider nur ein arlt 500 warr netzteil so 6 oder 7 jahre mall schauen was passirt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2016)

Eisen, lass dass besser, nicht dass du mehr Probleme erzeugst als du möchtest. Kauf was vernünftiges, so Richtung 650-750w 
Netzteilempfehlungen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Spieler22 (4. Oktober 2016)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> dan hat sicher der eine chip für sata einen weg mit glück nur ne Lot Stele und man kann es wie ne gpu backen aber des würde ich erst versuchen wen alles andere nix bringt.
> und hab leider nur ein arlt 500 warr netzteil so 6 oder 7 jahre mall schauen was passirt.


naja alles andere hat mehr oder weniger absolut nichts gebracht, auch das ich nicht ins bios komme bzw er keine eingabe von den tastaturen erkennt ( ich weiß nicht genau woran es liegt aber im bootmanager erkennt er die tastaturen beide ) 
also in backofen das ding  ?


----------



## eisenhardt (4. Oktober 2016)

warte dammit lieber noch mit dem backen vielleicht fällt noch jemand was besseres ein habe so eine gtx 460 wieder zum leben gebracht 150 grad für 15 min ohne kühler kannst ja mall platinen backen googeln gibt viele rezepte für gebrochene lot stellen das fliß mittel solte dan mit glück wieder eine Verbindung herstellen wiel die chips gehen eigentlich nicht kaputt eher die Lot setelen.
mit dem netzteil hast du sicher recht leider


----------



## rottwag (5. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe ein Rex 2. Was ist mit 3 Fach Boot Bug gemeint??


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (5. Oktober 2016)

Gestern sind mit dem W3520 BLCK 180 sauber durchgelaufen.
Es lag doch am X5670 das nicht mehr wie BLCK 150 lief!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (5. Oktober 2016)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Gestern sind mit dem W3520 BLCK 180 sauber durchgelaufen.
> Es lag doch am X5670 das nicht mehr wie BLCK 150 lief!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Haste vielleicht den QPI zu hoch gehabt?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (5. Oktober 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Haste vielleicht den QPI zu hoch gehabt?



Nee. 
Alles getestet.
Von slowmode bis höchsten multi. Uncore genau so. Von nur doppelt vom RAM bis höher!
Es gibt auch schlechte CPU's


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spieler22 (5. Oktober 2016)

rottwag schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Rex 2. Was ist mit 3 Fach Boot Bug gemeint??


Ich habe 3 Rex 2 und eins davon brauch jedes mal 2 automatische restarts bis es hochfährt. ( einschalten --> 10sek --> restart --> 10 sek --> restart --> 10sek Biospieps --> Booten) 
Außerdem macht es aus nem "neustarten" unter windows was ja kein cold start wäre auch einen coldstart und brauch dann wieder 3 versuche bis es bootet. Das passiert mit stock settings und übertaktet. Wenn es erstmal läuft ist es 100% stabil.


----------



## LordEliteX (5. Oktober 2016)

Habe die Boot Probleme mit meinem Asus P6T SE auch ab und zu.. 
Habe bei mir den BCLK runter gestellt auf 160 seit dem keine Probleme mehr gehabt.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (5. Oktober 2016)

Läuft der X5690 auf UD4P?
Was ist mit dem X5687(4x3,6Ghz)?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spieler22 (5. Oktober 2016)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Habe die Boot Probleme mit meinem Asus P6T SE auch ab und zu..
> Habe bei mir den BCLK runter gestellt auf 160 seit dem keine Probleme mehr gehabt.



wie gesagt das tritt unabhängig vom BCLK auf, sogar @stock


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. Oktober 2016)

Gerade ist ein EVGA SR2 samt Full Cover+CPU Kühler,2xX5650, Netzteil , Graka usw. drin!

Mal was anderes. Was ist von den Werten im Bild für möglichst hohen BLCK wichtig?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (9. Oktober 2016)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Gerade ist ein EVGA SR2 samt Full Cover+CPU Kühler,2xX5650, Netzteil , Graka usw. drin!
> 
> Mal was anderes. Was ist von den Werten im Bild für möglichst hohen BLCK wichtig?
> http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161009/fe2b88efe7e9c23bed9c1d0b698aef35.jpghttp://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161009/9cb185479f6c2290904ea9f8cd4d1659.jpg
> ...



Du hast sogar noch das original AWARD Bios 
Clock Skew und Clock Drive sind wichtig


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. Oktober 2016)

@Knogle 
Danke erstmal für den tip.

Aber ich hab echt Probleme deine Aussagen zu verstehen.
Du musst schon Sachen etwas  erklären!
"Award BIOS" ?
Einfach eine Aussage im Raum stehen lassen ist nicht hilfreich!




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## eisenhardt (9. Oktober 2016)

Will auch ein sr-2 wie viel kosten die so ?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. Oktober 2016)

Guck dir die Schönheit an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## eisenhardt (9. Oktober 2016)

ich seh da gerade 5 bei ebay aber sofort kauf nur 380 bis 800 euro leider vileicht kann ich ja ein ersteigern


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. Oktober 2016)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> ich seh da gerade 5 bei ebay aber sofort kauf nur 380 bis 800 euro leider vileicht kann ich ja ein ersteigern



Bei den Preisen kann man gleich auf Asrock X99 WS für 290€ umsteigen. Noch ein BW-E mit 8C/16T!
Die Leute haben echt nicht alle im Schrank für SR2.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (9. Oktober 2016)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen kann man gleich auf Asrock X99 WS für 290€ umsteigen. Noch ein BW-E mit 8C/16T!
> Die Leute haben echt nicht alle im Schrank für SR2.
> 
> 
> ...


Da kriegste sogar ein 24 Kern Broadwell-EP ES mit 2.8GHz Takt


----------



## eisenhardt (9. Oktober 2016)

wer für mich nur interessant wen man xeons übertakten kann die k cpus sind ja viel zu teuer


----------



## Knogle (9. Oktober 2016)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> wer für mich nur interessant wen man xeons übertakten kann die k cpus sind ja viel zu teuer


Brauchst du hohe Multithread Performance?
Also ich war von der IPC erstaunt, bei 2.8GHz so hoch wie bei einem X5650 @4.2GHz


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. Oktober 2016)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> wer für mich nur interessant wen man xeons übertakten kann die k cpus sind ja viel zu teuer



Bei Asrock Boards soll das wohl möglich sein.
Oder war es mal!

@Knogle
Was hat es jetzt mit Award BIOS auf sich?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (10. Oktober 2016)

@Knogle
Schreib doch mal welches BIOS Version du auf dem MSI X58 Pro-E nutzt damit der E5620 sauber läuft?
Und ob das Standard BIOS ist von MSI Seite?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (10. Oktober 2016)

Ist das 2012er von MSI


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (10. Oktober 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ist das 2012er von MSI



Das letzte auf MSI Seite ist 19.3.2011 ( Version 8.F) !


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KonterSchock (10. Oktober 2016)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> @Knogle
> Schreib doch mal welches BIOS Version du auf dem MSI X58 Pro-E nutzt damit der E5620 sauber läuft?
> Und ob das Standard BIOS ist von MSI Seite?
> 
> ...


Auf dem Brett läuft sogar eine x5677, hab ich selbst so laufen und kam auf 4,6ghz und ich bin der Meinung das da noch was geht.


Bin von 1155-2600k zurück zu 1366-x5677 gegangen und habe null bereut! 

hab ihn aber auf 4160ghz laufen, RAM auf 1600, und gut ist.


----------



## KonterSchock (10. Oktober 2016)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Das letzte auf MSI Seite ist 19.3.2011 ( Version 8.F) !
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ja es läuft, hab das letzte BIOS drauf, x5677 wird problemlos erkannt.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (10. Oktober 2016)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Ja es läuft, hab das letzte BIOS drauf, x5677 wird problemlos erkannt.



Danke dir.

Mein E5620 ist angekommen. Mal schauen ob er sauber läuft!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KonterSchock (14. Oktober 2016)

läufts?


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (16. Oktober 2016)

Huhu liebe Sockel 1366 Gemeinde

Ich hätte mal eine Frage
Ich bin seit 9 Jahren im Besitz eies Asus P6t Ws und habe da einen Xeon X5675 @4500Mhz mit 1,40V laufen. Rams laufen auf 2055Mhz
Meisten fahre ich aber nur 4200Mhz mit 1,275V da das vollkommen ausreicht.
Ich hänge an dem System, aber habe nun ein Angebot bekommen.
Ein Asus P9x79 und dabei den Core I7-3820 und ich soll dabei 200 Euro drauf zahlen.
Ist ein Sockel 2011und das klingt schon Verlockend
Aber so viel schneller scheint das neue nicht zu sein oder?
Ausser das man den Sockel 2011 natürlich noch mehr aufrüsten kann und das Board einiges mehr kann.
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar..

Vielen dank im voraus.

Gruß Friendlyfiere aka Rainer


----------



## iGameKudan (16. Oktober 2016)

Für 200€ Aufpreis lohnt sich das nicht... Du hast weniger CPU-Leistung (vorallem, da du mit 4,5GHz takten kannst...), USB3.0 geht auch per Nachrüstkarte und PCIe 3.0 ist jetzt auch nicht DAS Argument. Gut, wenn man viele Daten zwischen entsprechend schnellen Datenträgern kopiert, könnte der native SATA3-Support ein Argument sein.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (16. Oktober 2016)

Danke fürs Antworten

Ist echt der Hammer was der Uraltsockel noch leistet..
Früher musste man alle 2 Jahre was neues kaufen..ich bin garnicht so scharf drauf etwas neues zu kaufen, eher zu sehen wie lange die alte Möhre noch mit halten kann
Aber der Sockel 2011 reizt natürlich auch..


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2016)

Das lohnt gar nicht, denn für 200€ hast du mit nem 3820 nicht mal pcie 3.0, das ist n sandy.


----------



## DasRegal (16. Oktober 2016)

Ich melde mich hier auch nochmal zu Wort.  Ihr habt ein paar Seiten zurück von den X56XX Prozessoren geredet. Ich habe vor drei Monaten einen X5672 auf einem Rampage 2 Gene verbaut und der läuft mit 4,25Ghz auf 1,35V. (Er lief auch mit 1,2875V stabil, aber da es nicht mein eigener PC ist habe ich noch 0,625V draufgepackt)  Sehr interessant ist, dass der Speichercontroller genauso schnell ist wie bei den 45nm CPUs obwohl es eine 32nm CPU ist. (Wer schon mit einigen 1366 CPUs rumgespielt hat wird wissen wovon ich rede) Ich kann also bestätigen, dass es auf den Rampage Boards keinerlei Probleme mit den X56XX und den W350X CPUs gibt.

PS: Board ist mit 6 Dimms bestückt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein paar neue Benchrunden von meinem 970:
spielerei:
dasregal`s HWBOT Prime score: 6630.05 pps with a Core i7 970
dasregal`s SuperPi - 1M score: 8sec 221ms with a Core i7 970   (schlechtes Ergebnis da Uncore/Ram Asnyc ...mein 970 ist aber kein Freund von hohem Uncore)

24/7 Setting:
dasregal`s Cinebench - R15 score: 1028 cb with a Core i7 970
dasregal`s SuperPi - 1M score: 8sec 650ms with a Core i7 970


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (16. Oktober 2016)

Sauberer run mit BLCK 200



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich mir die OC Freds zum Skylake/Kabylake durchlese läuft es einen den Rücken kalt runter.
1h Prime 27.9 soll Stabilität darstellen. Bzw. werden die CPU als OC perlen verkauft mit 1h Test als Beweis....
Bei mir muss jedes System 24h durchlaufen um sagen zu können. Passt!
Wie sich die Zeiten ändern.....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2016)

Na für nen ersten kurztest lege ich sogar nur 10-15 min an, dann stell ich weiter an der Taktschraube.


----------



## Knogle (16. Oktober 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Na für nen ersten kurztest lege ich sogar nur 10-15 min an, dann stell ich weiter an der Taktschraube.



Ebenso
Bei mir lief nie LinX laenger als 1 Stunde um etws auszutesten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2016)

Na für den finalen Run läufts auch über 12h.


----------



## Anoy1988 (16. Oktober 2016)

moin moin, da ich nun echt nimmer weiter weis, und ch knogle net immer aufn sack gehen will, stelle ich meine frage mal hier rein.
hab hier einen schönen xeon E5620 der sauber seine 4,06ghz mit knapp 1,3V schafft, will ich nun etwas mehr.
Bloss das problem ist der BCLK, mein MSI Pro-E hört bei 214 auf und mein X58 assasin bei 220.
Mir ist bewusst das die extremen OC´ler Ln2 nutzten aber wie bekommen die den bclk weit über 250?? ich habs schon mit PCIE takt probiert so ging er von 218 auf 220BCLK. ich bin etwas planlos gerade weil mir nichts weiteres einfällt wie ich weiterkommen kann. hätte da wer vll einen tip wie die das machen den ich hab echt keine ahnung


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2016)

Ohne qpi auf slow mode wirst du wohl die 220 kaum überschreiten, denn der qpi rennt bei 4ghz/8GT voll in ne Wand.

Für den Alltag ist alles über bclk 220 daher nicht wirklich nützlich.
Wenn du mehr Takt willst, musst du eher ne CPU mit höherem Multiplikator suchen.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (16. Oktober 2016)

Ich spreche schon von finalen run.
Bald bin ich mit dem Keller fertig!
Dann gibts ordentliche Benchstation mit jetzigen Radiator (ca.3fache MoRa3 Fläche).
Bevor das neue System mit Acryl aufgebaut wird, will ich die CPU's durchtesten.
ZZ. ist es noch einfach. Die Schläuche sind lang genug so das man ohne Probleme den CPU Block zur Seite nach dem abnehmen drücken kann.
So ist neue CPU ratz fatz gewechselt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2016)

Davon musst mal Bilder posten, mein PC Keller steht diesen Winter auf dem Plan.


----------



## Anoy1988 (16. Oktober 2016)

gerade mal getestet bringt nicht wirklich was, naja muss ich mich wohl damit abfinden und mir cpu´s besorgen mit hohem multi und grossen grund takt. hat da wer nen geheimtip?? weil ich dachte an einen X5677


----------



## Knogle (16. Oktober 2016)

Wir reden mal Annoy


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (16. Oktober 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Davon musst mal Bilder posten, mein PC Keller steht diesen Winter auf dem Plan.



Bin mir unschlüssig ob ein Banchtable notwendig ist?



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DasRegal (16. Oktober 2016)

Anoy1988 schrieb:


> moin moin, da ich nun echt nimmer weiter weis, und ch knogle net immer aufn sack gehen will, stelle ich meine frage mal hier rein.
> hab hier einen schönen xeon E5620 der sauber seine 4,06ghz mit knapp 1,3V schafft, will ich nun etwas mehr.
> Bloss das problem ist der BCLK, mein MSI Pro-E hört bei 214 auf und mein X58 assasin bei 220.
> Mir ist bewusst das die extremen OC´ler Ln2 nutzten aber wie bekommen die den bclk weit über 250?? ich habs schon mit PCIE takt probiert so ging er von 218 auf 220BCLK. ich bin etwas planlos gerade weil mir nichts weiteres einfällt wie ich weiterkommen kann. hätte da wer vll einen tip wie die das machen den ich hab echt keine ahnung



Am besten eine CPU mit höherem Multi kaufen. Zwischen 210 und 220 ist einfach Ende für den Alltag. Alles darüber braucht viel QPI Spannung und ist auch eher nur Benchmarkstabil.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (16. Oktober 2016)

@Anoy
Besorg dir doch die X5677
http://ark.intel.com/de/products/47...r-X5677-12M-Cache-3_46-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI

Gibt's bei eBay für 60€ SK 

Besser wäre X5672(4x3,2Ghz aber halt TDP 95W).
Ist mit 100€ zu teuer.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rottwag (16. Oktober 2016)

Verflixt x5672 ?!

Ich dachte ich kenne inzwischen alle 1366er CPUs... Aber die war mir neu? Entspricht vom Multi der w3670 als 4-Kerner...


Wieviel SC Punkte. Bekommt denn eigentlich ein broadwell e5 Xeon bei 2,5 GHz? Für 4,2 GHz x56xx langt es nicht ganz, oder?
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen bzw. Ergebnisse?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2016)

Du meinst SingleThread?


----------



## Knogle (16. Oktober 2016)

rottwag schrieb:


> Verflixt x5672 ?!
> 
> Ich dachte ich kenne inzwischen alle 1366er CPUs... Aber die war mir neu? Entspricht vom Multi der w3670 als 4-Kerner...
> 
> ...



Mal was vom  Intel® _Xeon_® Processor LC5528 gehoert?  oder Intel Celeron P1053J oder Intel Xeon L5649 alles 1366er
der


----------



## rottwag (16. Oktober 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Du meinst SingleThread?


genau 



Knogle schrieb:


> Mal was vom  Intel® _Xeon_® Processor LC5528 gehoert?  oder Intel Celeron P1053J oder Intel Xeon L5649 alles 1366er
> der



L5649 kenne ich... den Rest nicht...


----------



## KonterSchock (16. Oktober 2016)

Wer hat Bock mir zu helfen mein Speicher mit 2000 laufen zu lassen? Es handelt sich um corsair GT Speicher (2000mhz) kann ihn aber mit dem mainboard "siehe sig" bis max 1700mhz fahren, hab ihn aber zum Takt der CPU auf 1600 laufen.

wie kann ich mit dem Brett den Vcore fixen?

ich kam mit der CPU schon auf 4,7ghz und ich bin der Meinung das da noch was geht, wie kann ich das Maximum aus CPU und Speicher raus holen? 

-Anbei, nicht das ich es brauche, zurzeit läuft es mit 4160ghz und 1600mhz Speicher, mich würde es dennoch interessieren wie weit der kommt.

fahr das System mit einer 1070, läuft top, mit dem Brett noch nie ein bluescreen gesehen, leider frisst der mein GT Speicher nicht sprich bis jetzt ist bei Max 1700 Schluss, warum ist das so? Und warum kann zB ein asus SW problemlos mit 2000mhz Speicher fahren? X58 ist doch x58 oder?

wäre echt dankbar für Insider Tipps, auch ich lerne gern dazu.


----------



## iGameKudan (16. Oktober 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das lohnt gar nicht, denn für 200€ hast du mit nem 3820 nicht mal pcie 3.0, das ist n sandy.


Nur weil NVidia nicht offiziell PCIe3.0 mit den Sandy Bridge-E-CPUs unterstützt heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die kein PCIe 3.0 können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Praktisch jedes nicht-OEM-Sockel 2011-Board unterstützt PCIe 3.0.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2016)

Wie läuft der uncore, qpi-vtt? CPU? ...
Lass uns bitte doch nicht alles raten.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (16. Oktober 2016)

@rottwag
Ähnlich W3670 aber in alle Belangen besser und günstiger.
Aber wie bei allen Sachen. Glück muss man haben.  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DasRegal (16. Oktober 2016)

@Konterschock
BCLK auf 200, Uncore Multi auf 1,5x (15x BCLK) und Speicher Multi auf 8x .......das erstmal 100% stabil bekommen. Dann Speicher Multi auf 10x und die Timings erstmal extrem hoch stellen(10-10-10-30). Falls kein Boot kommt geht es nicht. Dann den BCLK solange verringern bis du das System stabil bekommst. Timings anpassen und viel testen. Allerdings kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen das der Leistungszuwachs minimal ist. Lieber Uncore : BCLK -> 20:1 und dann 1600Mhz Ram und schrafe Timings. Falls geht irgendwas zwischen  6-6-6-18 und 6-9-6-21 mit 1,75V oder so. (min. QPI 1,3V!)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Nur weil NVidia nicht offiziell PCIe3.0 mit den Sandy Bridge-E-CPUs unterstützt heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die kein PCIe 3.0 können.
> 
> 
> Praktisch jedes nicht-OEM-Sockel 2011-Board unterstützt PCIe 3.0.



http://ark.intel.com/products/63698/Intel-Core-i7-3820-Processor-10M-Cache-up-to-3_80-GHz
Ich bin hiernach gegangen, und demnach kann der 3820 nur PCIe 2.0


----------



## eisenhardt (16. Oktober 2016)

teste doch mall 11 13 13 timings damit komm ich auf 2400mhz Speichertakt  aber dan sollte der Qpi 1.35 volt bekommen und der ram 1.75 volt bringt aber kaum mehr Leistung


----------



## iGameKudan (16. Oktober 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> http://ark.intel.com/products/63698/Intel-Core-i7-3820-Processor-10M-Cache-up-to-3_80-GHz
> Ich bin hiernach gegangen, und demnach kann der 3820 nur PCIe 2.0


Auch mit dem 3820 lief die 290X auf PCIe 3.0 - und auch die GTX770, wobei dort der X79 PCIe 3.0-Patch angewandt werden musste.
Praktisch alle Boards haben nach einer Weile UEFI-Updates bekommen, welche den PCIe 3.0-Support mit Sandy Bridge-E ermöglicht haben.


----------



## KonterSchock (16. Oktober 2016)

DasRegal schrieb:


> @Konterschock
> BCLK auf 200, Uncore Multi auf 1,5x (15x BCLK) und Speicher Multi auf 8x .......das erstmal 100% stabil bekommen. Dann Speicher Multi auf 10x und die Timings erstmal extrem hoch stellen(10-10-10-30). Falls kein Boot kommt geht es nicht. Dann den BCLK solange verringern bis du das System stabil bekommst. Timings anpassen und viel testen. Allerdings kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen das der Leistungszuwachs minimal ist. Lieber Uncore : BCLK -> 20:1 und dann 1600Mhz Ram und schrafe Timings. Falls geht irgendwas zwischen  6-6-6-18 und 6-9-6-21 mit 1,75V oder so. (min. QPI 1,3V!)


Harte Formel, alter Vater ey.. fällt mir schwer es umzusetzen, sprich das Brett ist zwar oc freudig aber mit Grenzen! vielleicht sind es nur meine? Hab schon echt viel versucht, aber das versprochene von der GT Packung hab ich nie erreicht. 

jip scharfe timings sind auch was wert, die Erfahrung hab ich auch schon gemacht.

Was Passiert eigentlich "systematisch" wenn ich den Speicher auf 2000 stelle, und der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt? Warum bleibt der schwarz? Wo drückt der Schuh? 

Hab mit guten oc ein qpi von 3800 und Par zerquetschte. 

Musste man damals wo die gt Speicher raus kamen auch so eine Prozedur im BIOS durch machen? 

Wie gesagt, mich interessiert es nur mal, nicht das ich es brauche.

vcore konnt ich bis jetzt noch nicht fixen, kann ja das komplette BIOS Posten, vielleicht kann mir ja einer dabei helfen, auch gerne mal das Maximum zu ermitteln. 

Hab eine echt gute selektive cpu erwischt.


----------



## DasRegal (16. Oktober 2016)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Was Passiert eigentlich "systematisch" wenn ich den Speicher auf 2000 stelle, und der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt? Warum bleibt der schwarz? Wo drückt der Schuh?
> 
> Hab mit guten oc ein qpi von 3800 und Par zerquetschte.
> 
> Musste man damals wo die gt Speicher raus kamen auch so eine Prozedur im BIOS durch machen?



Man muss einfach rumprobieren. Vllt benötigt dein Speichercontroller auch noch deutlich mehr QPI Spannung  um die 1900Mhz Speicher bootbar zu bekommen. (gehe jetzt davon aus, dass du 190Mhz BCLK fährst) Das heißt dein Speicher läuft derzeit nicht auf 1600Mhz sondern auf 1500Mhz. Manche Speichercontroller machen auch schlicht weg keine 2000Mhz unter vertretbaren Bedingungen mit. Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, dass dein Speicher einen Knacks hat. Ich habe hier ein Set 6gb Elpida Hyper NMH-E liegen, dass nur noch 1500Mhz mit macht...aber mit 5-6-5-18. Selbst bei 1600Mhz mit 9-9-9-27 bleibt der Schirm schwarz. Selbes Board und selbe CPU macht 2164Mhz CL8 mit PCZ Platinum Rams.   (4,3Ghz UCLK)



> Musste man damals wo die gt Speicher raus kamen auch so eine Prozedur im BIOS durch machen?


 Habe den Sockel 1366 seit dem er rausgekommen ist...und damals war es noch viel schlimmer, weil niemand eine Ahnung hatte wie man an die ganze Sache überhaupt rangeht. Offiziell unterstützen die Speichercontroller ja auch nur DDR3 1066  Habe damals schon nach einem Monat einen i7 920 C0 gekillt.


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Oktober 2016)

Speicher hat kein Knacks, ich poste mal das ganze BIOS heute Mittag, wie gesagt ich hab noch nicht raus wie man den Vcore fixt.

speicher läuft auf 1600mhz, poste später Par screens.

ja ich hatte schon 3 RP2 Bretter hier, hab damals mit mein c0-920 auch nur 1600 Speicher genutzt, jetzt hab ich seit Par Monaten die GT Speicher bekommen, lässt sich mit cl7 fahren. Die 2000mhz zu knacken mit dem msi pro Brett würde mich echt schon Jucken.

anbei, so läuft die Maschine grade 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=921520&d=1476693663
vcore nicht gefixt.


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Oktober 2016)

das wären meine bios Einstellungen, ich hab mal so das wichtigste abfotografiert.

was muss ich denn ändern damit mein speicher auf 2000 läuft? wo kann ich mein vcore fixen?

das hier wäre mein speicher der verbaut ist,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eisenhardt (17. Oktober 2016)

im 2ten bild den Memory Ratio müsste der speicher teiler für den ram takt weiß nicht ob du des schon weißt 
CPU Phase Control könnte vileicht die spanung Einstellung Freischalten bin mir aber nicht sicher habe ein anderes mainboard da kann dir sicher jemmand besser weiter helfen wie ich.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (17. Oktober 2016)

Also ich muss recht viel auf Auto stehen lassen. Nur dann gehts seltsamerweise.
Stelle ich den UCLK und QPi manuell ein läufts einfach nicht auf 2000 Ram.
Auf Auto läuft es dann super-- Keinen Plan wieso das so ist.

Warum werden meine pics falschrum angezeigt?


----------



## eisenhardt (17. Oktober 2016)

für 2000mhz muss der qpi mindestens auf 3500mhz laufen wen ich das nicht mit uclk verwechsle bei 6 kernen bei 4 auf 4000 mhz.
hast du das beachtet ?


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (17. Oktober 2016)

JA, immer das Doppelte, aber auf Manuell läuft die Kiste einfach nicht, aber ich teste das eben nochmal..


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Oktober 2016)

Nein, 1,5 bei Westmere,  oder 2 bei allem davor. es gibt auch 4 Kern Westmere, die auch mit 1,5-Fach Uncore:RAM Laufen.

Aber, es ist der Uncore nicht der QPI. Der QPI hat mit dem RAM nichts zu tun, der läuft auch im SlowMode (=bclk).
Uncore ist aber bei 4GHz meist nur mit über 1,4V QPI/VTT lauffähig, da muss man sehen ob man das will.

Achja, und was Gainstown an Uncore-RAM-Takt Verhältnis braucht weiß ich nicht. Bei mir lief der auch mit weniger als 2, obwohl das ja nur ein Bloomfield mit 2 QPIs ist. Aber, wozu den Uncore überhaupt so tief takten, je höher, desto mehr Leistung.


----------



## Fatal Justice (17. Oktober 2016)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, waren 2000Mhz am RAM kaum stabil zu bekommen und brauchten neben dem passenden MB´s auch den passenden RAM mit bestimmter Kennung. Unter Vollbestückung ging das m.W. gar nicht.


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich frag mich halt warum corsair und weiterer Hersteller damals 2000mhz Speicher verkauft haben, wenn dieser sich Sau schlecht bis auf garnicht läuft? X.m.p Profil wird nicht gefressen! Steht x.m.p nicht für 100% lauffähig?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (17. Oktober 2016)

Hab heute Antwort von Gigabyte Support bekommen für mein UD4P.
Der E5607 ist wohl implementiert als microcode. Dann müssten auch alle 32nm quadcore laufen!
Gerade gibt es den X5680 als pair für 130€ SK!
Das ist geniales Angebot(6x3,33Ghz)!



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fatal Justice (17. Oktober 2016)

Das ist ein Bombenangebot...

@ Konterschock
Es gab halt Konstellationen, bei denen 2Ghz funktionierte. Im Netz müsste sich dazu sicherlich noch was finden. Mit  XMP hatte ich auch nur Ärger.


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Oktober 2016)

X5680 lässt sich aber schlechter übertakten, so mehr kerne im Spiel sind so mehr spucken sie dir in die Karten, ich glaub nicht das ein six Core auf 4,7ghz kommt.

wisst ihr was ich auch glaube? Warum die 2000 nicht gehen? Vielleicht liegt es an der Spannung sprich im dem Fall 1,65v 

hab phasen controll bei mir aus, sollte es an? 

hsbt ihr eine Rezeptur, wie das gehen könnte?


----------



## rottwag (17. Oktober 2016)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Gerade gibt es den X5680 als pair für 130€ SK!
> Das ist geniales Angebot(6x3,33Ghz)!



Der x5680 ging bei mir nicht besser als 2x 5670 oder w3670.

Auch wenn der Preis für ein x5680 gut ist, aus Korea gibt es dem w3670 für 70€. Der hat 6x3,2Ghz und läuft flauschig auf 4,2Ghz. Der Multi ist mit 25 auch so hoch, dass du nie nen BLck über 200 brauchst.... Es sei denn du gehst über 5Ghz LOL


----------



## DasRegal (17. Oktober 2016)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> X5680 lässt sich aber schlechter übertakten, so mehr kerne im Spiel sind so mehr spucken sie dir in die Karten, ich glaub nicht das ein six Core auf 4,7ghz


Die 32nm CPUs lassen sich alle gleich gut übertakten. Egal ob 2, 4 oder 6 Kerne. Man muss nur die zusätzliche Abwärme unter Kontrolle haben.
Das Angebot ist echt gut.
Warum beißt du dich an den 2000Mhz so fest. Es ist kein Sockel 2011 oder 1155....es ist nunmal echt schwer die 2Ghz Memtakt überhaupt bootbar zu bekommen und mit XMP brauchst du da garnicht anfangen. Es wird dir hier auch niemand eine Fertiglösung auftischen. Du musst viel rumprobieren und dich mit der Materie befassen.


----------



## Fatal Justice (17. Oktober 2016)

Konterschock
Imho wurde bei den Versuchen auch über 1,65V beim Ram gegangen. Also DDR1900 im Triple wäre schon sehr gut, wenn dauerhaft stabil.

@ rottwag

Ein hoher Multi ist für einige sicher eine ganz angenehme Option, statt höhere BCLK gehen zu müssen.


----------



## Spieler22 (17. Oktober 2016)

Bei meinem 5650 läuft der BCLK 210 bei 1,25v QPI Spannung, aber bis 1,35v ist doch eigentlich total unkritisch. Von daher versteh ich dieses streben nach hohen Multis nicht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Oktober 2016)

Weil man damit etwas mehr Spielraum mit dem Ramtakt hat, usw.


----------



## Spieler22 (17. Oktober 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Weil man damit etwas mehr Spielraum mit dem Ramtakt hat, usw.



Ja, aber ehrlich gesagt merke ich keinen unterschied zwischen 13xx und 18xx, genauso wenig wie zwischen Dualchannel und Tripplechannel 
Vllt merkt man das wenn man den ganzen Tag mit riesen Videos arbeitet oder so, aber dann wäre mir das System mitlerweile zu alt. Zum Zocken oder ab und zu Winrar was entpacken tut es auch der 13xx Ram so schnell wie der 18xx Ram


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Oktober 2016)

Teste ich demnächst mal genauer.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (17. Oktober 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Teste ich demnächst mal genauer.



Im synthetischen Benchmark ala CB 15 wird man es messen können. Ein Spielstand müsste man nehmen. 
ZB. Fallout 4, GTA 5, Civ5 und Ano2070.
Nur das wäre aussagekräftig.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich dachte auch an Valley, sowohl im cpu als auch im gpu limit


----------



## rottwag (17. Oktober 2016)

Die Hauptsache ist doch, dass die Bude genug Dampf für die Gfx hat. 

Vergleichbare CPU Leistung bekommt man mit einem Skylake i7 - da blecht man alleine für die CPU 300€+

Was Intel schon seit Jahren für Preise aufruft ist durch die mangelnde Konkurrenz begründet.

Für den kleinsten echten 4-Kerner zahlt man 175€!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Oktober 2016)

Na eige 168€, aber Haswell will ja keiner mehr


----------



## KonterSchock (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich beiß mich nicht auf die 2000 fest, es interessiert mich irgendwo dies zu knacken!

bin wie es grade läuft super zufrieden. 

ich arbeite mit dem System, deswegen erfrag ich hier lieber nach ein Rezept.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (18. Oktober 2016)

Habe alles getestet. qpi Spannung bis 1,5V hoch..
Speicher läuft auf 2000.
Wenn ich den Uclk manuell verstelle, auf das doppeöte. läuft nix mehr.. das nervt..


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Oktober 2016)

Dann halt darunter, musst du testen.


----------



## KonterSchock (18. Oktober 2016)

Würde es dann auch bei mir gehen wenn ich die qpi Spannung auf 1,5v setzte?


würden dieses Rezept hier aufgehen,
takt, 4,6ghz oder lieber bei 4ghz bleiben?
takt Speicher 2000
qpi Spannung 1,5v

Wie fix ich den vcore? lieber Auto? Bei Asus Bretter war es immer eine Katastrophe mit dem Auto vcore.

mit dem msi Brett hab ich noch nie ein blauen gesehen dafür aber schwarze sprich bei oc versuchen, sprich verweigert Boot! Naja wird ihn nicht schmecken was ich ihm auftisch.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (18. Oktober 2016)

Na, ich habe ja auch ein ASUS Bord.... V-core fixen geht gut.
Ich habe einen 2000 Speicher, das muss der können.. Macht er ja auch, aber Uncore muss ja auch gehen. 
Ich bin mir sicher das ich noch mehr kann, aber irgendeine Option beißt sich da mit einer anderen,
Ist einfach zu viel einzustellen. 
Ich hatte mal 6 Arbeitsspeicher Riegel. Die liefen nur in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge.
Bei 6 Bänke macht das um die 800 Möglichkeiten unzustecken.. Stell dir mal vor was mit dem Bios an Möglichkeiten gehen.
Die Karre würde rennen, aber keiner weiß so das 100% sichere.
Jedes Board verhält sich ja auch anders.
Ich kann bei dem Asus fast alles auf Auto lassen- 5000Mhz rennt die Karre hauptsache V-Core nach oben..
Jeh mehr ich manuell verstelle . jeh mehr Probleme bekomme ich, obwohl hier so viele schreiben, stell dies, mach das..
Kapiers nicht..
CPU nach Oben ist kein Problem, aber der Speicher fuckt einen echt ab.
Mein Rechner macht auf Auto 5000Mhz.. ob Stabil. keine Ahnung, weil die V-Core so extrem war hatte ich schon angst das zu lange auszutesten.
Stelle ich Manuell den uncore um macht der schon Original zicken.. das ist doch nicht normal.
4200Mhz bis max 4400.. Das ist was bei mir soweit geht was ich als Stabil bezeichnen kann.
5000Mhz nur mit schwachsinnigem V-Core von 1,6V
Mein Neffe hat das Gigabyte Board und seltsamerweise geht es damit wesentlich besser.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (18. Oktober 2016)

@Friendly
Nimm lieber 4,4Ghz und lass den Speicher auf 1600Mhz!
Mehr Performance als 4Ghz und Speicher mit Gewalt bis 2000 prügeln !



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## eisenhardt (18. Oktober 2016)

KonterSchock hast du das mit der vcore raus bekommen ? bei mir musste ich die einstelung erst frei schalten weiß nicht mehr wie das heiß.
jetzt hab ich auch lust bekommen auf speicher takten mall schauen was noch bootet  SO fertig getestet.
2000 mhz sollte bei dir locker laufen wen bei mir 2590 mhz geht man muss nur rausfinden wie man das richtig einstehlt kann ja nicht so große unterschiede bei den boards und cpus geben oder doch ?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (18. Oktober 2016)

Was hält ihr von diesen 
Benchtable.
Es ist ATX und nicht wie auf Bild itx 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KonterSchock (18. Oktober 2016)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> KonterSchock hast du das mit der vcore raus bekommen ? bei mir musste ich die einstelung erst frei schalten weiß nicht mehr wie das heiß.
> jetzt hab ich auch lust bekommen auf speicher takten mall schauen was noch bootet  SO fertig getestet.
> 2000 mhz sollte bei dir locker laufen wen bei mir 2590 mhz geht man muss nur rausfinden wie man das richtig einstehlt kann ja nicht so große unterschiede bei den boards und cpus geben oder doch ?


Sag mal Einstellung digger.

nein ich hab das mit dem vcore noch nicht raus, und das mit dem Speicher auch nicht, mach mal pics vom BIOS.


----------



## KonterSchock (18. Oktober 2016)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Was hält ihr von diesen
> Benchtable.
> Es ist ATX und nicht wie auf Bild itx
> http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161018/b2185ba6f9f84876416f397963de972c.png
> ...



schon geil, aber ganz schön teuer, für die Kohle bekommt man schon ein vollwertiges Gehäuse, denke da hat man am Ende mehr von.


----------



## eisenhardt (18. Oktober 2016)

hast du es mit den + und - tasten auf dem nummern pad von der Tastatur schon versucht welches Board benutzt du das msi pro-e ?
bei mir sieht das bios so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wen das bei mir noch startet kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es bei dir mit 2000mhz nicht lauft ist ja der gleiche Chipsatz und cpu Architektur du solltest erst mall ausfinden wie man die Spannungen einstehlen kann aber solche einstelungen sollte man nicht mit lasst testen oder lange benutzen glaube ich.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (19. Oktober 2016)

Grummel., habe deine Einstellung getestet. Auch weniger Uclk bringt leider nix-- der will immer nur Auto.
Deine Spannungswerte würrden mir auf Dauer eh Sorgen machen 
Aber danke Dir..


----------



## KonterSchock (19. Oktober 2016)

Jip msi-pro-E, dein bios verrät aber das du ein ami bios hast, dazu kommt das dein Dram voltage viel zu hoch ist, würde ihn mal senken, deine werte sehen echt chaotisch aus.

Teste es heute mal, wie gesagt, beim Rampage2 konnte man es mit dem vcore einfacher einstellen, da hatte ich noch ein i7-920 dann ein i7-950- dann ein i7-965, aber nix zu trotz hab es damals mit dem Dominator Speicher auch nur mit 1600mhz laufen gehabt, die 2000mhz Speicher sind mir mehr oder weniger in die Hände gefallen, weswegen ich dann doch noch mal zurück zum 1366 gegangen bin, ich weis ja das es ein legendärer Sockel ist.

mein Ziel Ist es, 4ghz zu haben und denn Speicher auf 2000 mit cl9, vcore auf 1,18 zu fixen, qpi auf 6400 mit oc müsste man doch trüber liegen oder? Meint ihr es geht auf? Mich würde interessieren ob die CPU über die 4,6 kommt.

Edit, so sieht es nun vor dem harten oc aus, 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=921520&d=1476693663
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=922108&d=1476857142
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=922110&d=1476857700
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=922106&d=1476857142
100% stabil und zuverlässig


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (19. Oktober 2016)

Stark, ich will auch.
Glaube wir müssen mal Telefonieren. Mit deinen Anweisung kloppe ich die Alte Möhre volle pulle hoch
Ich denke ich habe andere Dinge falsch, das Bios hat ja noch mehr Möglichkeiten.
Das alles selber raus zu finden kann ewig dauern und evtl nur etwas kaputt machen.
So aus spaß an der Freude, ich finde das sowas von Genial das so ein altes Ding einfach immer noch top ist;-I
Dank euch hier macht das noch lange spaß.
Dein Ziel ist es 1,18V zu verbrauchen, meins ist es den Speicher nach oben zu bringen.
CPU macht ja 5 Giga, aber mein Speicher spinnt nur rum.
Ist schon mein 4 Speicher, aber  ich stelle nur was falsch ein ich Esel, nur was?
Du stellst ja auch eine ganz andere Cpu da.
n die Werte die der hat, kommen wir alle, ausser an der V-Core

Gruß und danke für den Thread hier.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (19. Oktober 2016)

@Friendly
Irgend etwas stimmt da nicht!
Der Knogle hat auch ein MSI Pro-e . Und bei ihm passt alles. Vielleicht passt einfach der Speicher nicht zum Board.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2016)

Also ich lasse meinen RAM immer auf dem niedrigsten möglichen Takt laufen


----------



## KonterSchock (19. Oktober 2016)

Knogle, gibt mal Rezept


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2016)

Für welche CPU und welches Board?


----------



## KonterSchock (19. Oktober 2016)

Msi pro E, x5677 und GT 2000 Speicher.


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2016)

X5677 ist ganz schlecht und mit 2000er kann ich auch leider nicht dienen hahahaha, nehme immer das niedrigste, bzw. Als CPU den E5640


----------



## KonterSchock (19. Oktober 2016)

Warum ist der ganz schlecht? Der macht locker 4,6ghz, erklär mal wie du das meinst?  Die CPU ist klasse, hat mein 2600k locker abgezogen! 

x5677 zieht den e5640 locker ab
http://ark.intel.com/de/products/47...r-E5640-12M-Cache-2_66-GHz-5_86-GTs-Intel-QPI
http://ark.intel.com/de/products/47...r-X5677-12M-Cache-3_46-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI

Dann werde ich es wohl selbst in die Hand nehmen müssen.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (19. Oktober 2016)

@Konter
Auf eine Begründung zu der Aussage kannst du lange warten.
Er muss es nicht begründen. Aber ohne Begründung kann man auch die Finger still halten und am besten nicht kommentieren!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2016)

Weil der X567u hat nennen verdammt hohen Uncore den man nicht runterstellen kann, und dieser wird früh limitieren
Die E56xx machen Problemlos 220 BCLK


----------



## KonterSchock (19. Oktober 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Weil der X567u hat nennen verdammt hohen Uncore den man nicht runterstellen kann, und dieser wird früh limitieren
> Die E56xx machen Problemlos 220 BCLK


ja das was der x5677 schon von natur aus hat, kann mit ein e56 über bclk wieder reingeholt werden, aber ein direkter vergleich zeigt direkt wer von Natur aus stärker ist. mal davon ab der 56 doch nur bis 1066 kann während der 5677 schon 1333 lenken kann, das würde doch heisen das hier ein anderer speicher Controller integriert ist oder?

was Heist noch mal Uncore? Verlustleistung? es muss doch trotzdem möglich sein die speicher mit 2000mhz zu betreiben, es kann eigentlich nur noch eine spannungs frage sein.


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2016)

Uncore hat seinen eigenen Takt, da liegen Speichercontroller, ECC L3, L3 Cache etc. drin, und dieser liegt beim X5677 leider hoeher, weshalb da meist der Uncore Takt bzw. UCLK frueh limitiert
Deshalb gehen die X5650 auch mega ******** auf dem Board


----------



## eisenhardt (19. Oktober 2016)

Kontershok dein ram mit 800mhz x2 1600 leuft und uncore 3211 mhz ist uncore der niedrigste Multi ? 
weil ich brauche ab so 3300mhz uncore schon mehr wie 1.25 volt spannung auf uncore.
könnte da ein fehler sein ?


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2016)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> Kontershok dein ram mit 800mhz x2 1600 leuft und uncore 3211 mhz ist uncore der niedrigste Multi ?
> weil ich brauche ab so 3300mhz uncore schon mehr wie 1.25 volt spannung auf uncore.
> könnte da ein fehler sein ?


Bei dem MSI Board ist das verbuggt, da laufen deshalb die X56xx nicht vernuenftig, weil sich da der Uncore nicht wirklich vernuenftig einstellen laesst


----------



## eisenhardt (19. Oktober 2016)

des ist ja blöd was kann man den nicht einstehlen oder fehlt ?


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2016)

Man kann nicht den Uncore-Multiplikator runterstellen, das funktioniert nur vernuenftig mit den E56xx CPUs, aber nicht mit den X56xx, scheint wohl ein Bug zu sein, deshalb gehenauf dem MSI X58 Pro-E die E56xx CPUs eindeutig besserals die X56xxer CPUs, das ist der einzige Grund, und auch der wichtigste warum E56xxer sinvoller fuer ein MSI X58 Pro-E sind


----------



## eisenhardt (19. Oktober 2016)

dan müsste man das bios eventuell Moden das er als e erkannt wird aber von sowas hab ich keine Ahnung


----------



## KonterSchock (19. Oktober 2016)

Hab unstabil 1800 grade gehabt, also bootet, aber Windows spielt nicht mit, wirfst ein neu Start.

hmm mit meiner CPU hab ich keine Probleme, es liegt eher am BIOS, ich denke mal bei rampage2 ist man in Sache oc freudiger aber mit dem Resultat das im Betrieb gerne mal ein bluesreen kommt, mit der Begründung, Kernel62 (id41), anscheint legt das rampage2 gerne mal im Betrieb Par Steine drauf, sodass der Laster im Betrieb umkippt, folge Blue Screen and cut.

kann über das msi Brett nix schlimmes sagen, läuft stabiler als meine rampage2 Bretter. Schade schade das der mein super geilen gt Speicher nicht frisst, naja gut, mit meiner stabilen Basic rennt die Kiste ja trotzdem, es fuchst mich halt etwas das ich mein Speicher nicht auf 2000 laufen lassen kann.

die x5677 wird voll vom Brett Unterstützung nur denke ich das man bewusst eine Grenze eingebaut hat, sprich es steht ja da 1600 durch OC ich befürchte das man nur soweit stabil mit dem Brett kommt, Da gab es ja noch das eclipse Modell, msi Schneidet sich doch nicht in die eigenen Hände.

ich zock mit dem System die neusten spiele  ruckelfrei mit einer 1070, oc Basic stabil und keine cuts bei voll Last.


----------



## eisenhardt (19. Oktober 2016)

Das ist uncore wen ich es richtig verstanden habe wen du über den blck auf 2000mhz weiter willst müsstest du da mehr spannung drauf tun oder den multi runter.
ich teste auch mal 160 blck etwas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kannst ja mall 200blck und cpu multi 20,  qpi den niedrigsten multi,  ram 2000mhz 10 10 10 1.7volt,  und uncore multi auf so 3200,  Stelen versuchen damit lauft mein pc im Alltag cpu spannung hab ich kein plan was deine braucht oder schon versucht ?


----------



## KonterSchock (19. Oktober 2016)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> Das ist uncore wen ich es richtig verstanden habe wen du über den blck auf 2000mhz weiter willst müsstest du da mehr spannung drauf tun oder den multi runter.
> ich teste auch mal 160 blck etwas
> 
> 
> ...


gib mal mehr pics, ich versteh nicht ganz was ich noch tun soll? ich bleib erst mal bei meiner stabilen BASIC, und hoffe, das es hier mal klarer wird, was auch mal brauchbar ist.


----------



## eisenhardt (19. Oktober 2016)

so würde ich das versuchen und die ram timings erst mal auf 11 11 11 das du die ausschließen kannst wen es nicht startet.
 hoffe hab nix vergessen sollte verständlicher sein DRAM voltage besser nicht 1.8 besser nur 1.75 max



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KonterSchock (19. Oktober 2016)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> so würde ich das versuchen und die ram timings erst mal auf 11 11 11 das du die ausschließen kannst wen es nicht startet.
> hoffe hab nix vergessen sollte verständlicher sein DRAM voltage besser nicht 1.8 besser nur 1.75 max
> 
> 
> ...



was sagt die Gemeinde dazu? Knogle?


----------



## rottwag (19. Oktober 2016)

Also: 

1) würde lieber auf scharfe Timings gehen anstatt auf ewig ram Takt.

2) die Macke beim Msi pro-e kann ich bestätigen - der w3670 hat aber als einziger die Kombi aus niedrigem uncore ab Werk (wie e56xx) und trotzdem noch nen Multi von 25! Der geht gut auf dem MSI

3) der x5677 geht über den Multi auch steil zu takten, aber uncore mäßig limitiert der dann bzw das Board...  Macht doch nix, trotzdem schnell...

Gruß


----------



## eisenhardt (19. Oktober 2016)

kannst ja mal 7er Timings testen bei 1600mhz wen es echt keinen weg gibt 2000mhz zu erreichen.
Einstellungen von mir versucht ? Kaput gehen sohlte dabei nix.
bei dem timings testen würde ich erst 7 8 8 testen Dan 7 8 7 Dan 7 7 7 wen des lauft imme so weiter nach unten bringt auch ordentlich Speed.


----------



## KonterSchock (19. Oktober 2016)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> kannst ja mal 7er Timings testen bei 1600mhz wen es echt keinen weg gibt 2000mhz zu erreichen.
> Einstellungen von mir versucht ? Kaput gehen sohlte dabei nix.
> bei dem timings testen würde ich erst 7 8 8 testen Dan 7 8 7 Dan 7 7 7 wen des lauft imme so weiter nach unten bringt auch ordentlich Speed.



ja teste ich morgen, timings stehen grade auf 8-8-8-27


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (19. Oktober 2016)

Der E5640 ist ein besserer W3520!
Sehr interessante CPU. Und schön billig.
@Knogle
Deiner Theorie nach müsste der 980x genau so ******** laufen auf dem MSI.
Das hat mit der CPU als solches nix zu tun.
Der X56xx hat 6.4GT/s wie der 980x...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## eisenhardt (19. Oktober 2016)

und der w3680 auch 6.4GT/s sind alles 3 die gleichen


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2016)

Das ist der QPI nicht der Uncore...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (19. Oktober 2016)

Wo ist dann das Problem bei Konter?
Wieso muss man mit aller Gewalt 2000 RAM fahren?
Der ULCK muss doch dann 4000 sein?
Dann eben weniger RAM und gut ist.
Bei den 32nm Xeon kann man doch 1.5x ULCK einstellen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2016)

Ja, bei Westmere müsste auch 1,5x  RAM-Takt für den UnCore gehen. Aber, auch mein Gainstown, der ist 45nm, scheint da nicht 2x UnCore zu brauchen. Ich verstehe nur nicht wieso.


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2016)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Wo ist dann das Problem bei Konter?
> Wieso muss man mit aller Gewalt 2000 RAM fahren?
> Der ULCK muss doch dann 4000 sein?
> Dann eben weniger RAM und gut ist.
> ...



Den kannste aber nicht verstellen auf dem MSI X58 Pro-E, gibts keine Option


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (19. Oktober 2016)

@Knogle
Das echt blöd...

Ich werde mir für das UD4P eigenes BIOS modden.
Die Microcodes kann man extrahieren. 
Zum Beispiel aus dem Asus WS Pro. Das unterstützt alle Xeon bis auf die 1 kerner !


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (19. Oktober 2016)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> @Knogle
> Das echt blöd...
> 
> Ich werde mir für das UD4P eigenes BIOS modden.
> ...



Kannste richtig heftig knicken^^

UD4P ist ein AWARD BIOS und ASUS WS ein AMI


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (19. Oktober 2016)

@Knogle
Kennst du ein Award BIOS Board das alle Xeon unterstützen?

Edit: Das macht kein Unterschied! Award/Ami sind 1:1 gleich. 

BLCK 205 durchgelaufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KonterSchock (20. Oktober 2016)

Das msi x58pro-e ist wie die Bezeichnung schon sagt, eine gehobene klasse aber stinkt gegen die echten oc Wunder Bretter ab, was aber nicht so schlimm ist, man kann mit dem pro Modell auch gut übertakten aber nicht bis ins kleinste Detail! 

2000mhz frisst er Definitiv nicht, alles über 1600 wird unstabil, wie gesagt ich hatte es kurz auf 1800 geschafft aber mit ganz klaren tot beim Einstieg des Desktops, zack reboot! 

Ich verzichte auf die 2000mhz und fahre meine stabile konfig, damit lässt sich spielen ohne ein kill zu widerfahren, glaubt mir während im Spiel ist sowas Nerv tötend! Hatte ich öfters mit dem rampage2e oder "kaum zu glauben aber wahr" mit dem maximux4 Gene 68Z und dem 2600k, zwar nicht so oft wie mit dem rampage2e aber durchaus schon mal passiert.

das msi Brett mag zwar kein großer oc Wunder sein aber dennoch sehr gutes Brett, es läuft stabil und zuverlässig, das ist schon ein fettes plus! Hals über Kopf bricht nur das knick! Sieht man ja, man kann ein rampage2 gehabt haben wie man will, kernel62/id41 war mein ständiger Begleiter, macht echt kein Spaß! Seit ich das msi Pro E habe, keine Probleme mehr.

und wie gesagt ich brauch die 2000 nicht, da es mit 1600mhz und guter CL super läuft, es hat mich lediglich gejuckt, obwohl es mir seit ich das Brett habe klar ist, das dieser Kollege kein 2000 Speicher frisst, steht ja auch auf der Homepage seitens msi, das Max 1600 durch oc geht, soweit ich weis hat mein Kumpel damals es auch nicht geschafft, der hatte auch das (rampage2) und die gleichen Speicher sprich die hab ich ja von ihm, ein i7-965x hat es damals auch nicht weit geschafft, sprich Speicher ging auch nur bis 1600, das Problem an der CPU war die Wärme, da war auch kein großes oc möglich sprich der war einfach von Natur aus ein hitzkopf! Die jetzige CPU (x5677) ist meine beste 1366 cpu, um nicht zu sagen meine beste CPU, viele hier wissen garnicht wie gut dieser rennt! Dazu wenig bekannt! Sieht man ja hier. 

920 & x965 sind hitzköpfe! In Prinzip alle C0.

mit meiner stabilen Konfiguration, läuft es, auch unter vollast bei spielen, zB witcher3 gestern Abend.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (20. Oktober 2016)

@Konter
Ich kühle eh mit Wasser, so das Temperatur untergeordnete Rolle spielt!
Aber der W3520 ist um locker 5-7 grad heiser als der X5670. Und der hatte mehr vCore drauf gehabt.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2016)

Den 32nm Schritt merkt man deutlich.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (20. Oktober 2016)

Also Speicher auf 2000Mhz und den Uncore auf 4000Mhz  ist nun kein Problem mehr.
Einfach die QPI-Spannung und Ram + V-Core+Speicher Spannung auf 1,7V---- wie blöde nach oben Schrauben, alle Werte Poste ich lieber mal nicht, und das Ding rennt.
2000Speicher+ Uncore 4000Mhz macht dann 50 Punkte mehr im Chinebench Also max 1150 bekomme ich hin.
Schöne gerade Zahl, aber von 1800 Ram und Uncore auf Auto , reichen bei mir vollkommen aus.
4200Mhz Cpu und 1800 Speicher sind bei mir etwas gesundes. Alles drüber ist nur zu erreichen wenn einem der Rechner und der Stromverbrauch egal ist.
Die Cpu auf 4500 geht super wenn einem der Speicher bei 1800 reicht.
Aber den Speicher auf 2000Mhz und Uncore auf 4000 gehen bei mir wohl nur mit Volt und noch mehr Volt.
Uncore war bei 1,56V. Erst da lief das Ding.
Ob das auf Dauer gesund ist, weiß der Geier, aber meine Kiste ist nun 8 Jahre alt, bisher ohne zu murren hat es alles mit gemacht.
Der beste Pc Kauf meines Lebens..
Bisher bekomme ich trotz all meiner extrem fummelei nix kaputt


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (20. Oktober 2016)

@Friendly
1,56v QPI Vtt ist schon Menge Holz!
Ich würde ned so viel fahren.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## eisenhardt (20. Oktober 2016)

wie viel takt ist da auf der cpu für 1150 punkte das ist ja brutal ?


----------



## Anoy1988 (20. Oktober 2016)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> X5680 lässt sich aber schlechter übertakten, so mehr kerne im Spiel sind so mehr spucken sie dir in die Karten, ich glaub nicht das ein six Core auf 4,7ghz kommt.
> 
> wisst ihr was ich auch glaube? Warum die 2000 nicht gehen? Vielleicht liegt es an der Spannung sprich im dem Fall 1,65v
> 
> ...



also 4,7 ghz ist mit solchen 6 kernen möglich und sogar unter luft, hier ist von nem kumpel mit einem X58A OC mit fester spannung ein lauf wo nochnetmal die Vcore genau ausgelesen ist. unter luft mit irgendsoeinem phanteks doppel tower

1069Score in Cinebench da ist er aktuell, wird noch etwas gfeintuning gemacht, und der bock wird noch unter wasser geschnallt

und bei ihm bekommt er auch seine 2000mhz aufn ram einwandfrei zum laufen, ob des vlll des board ausmacht?


----------



## eisenhardt (20. Oktober 2016)

mit 4.8ghz bekommm ich 9 punkte mehr im cinebemch ich brauch neuen ram heul 
wie viel mhz macht der ram mit ?


----------



## Anoy1988 (20. Oktober 2016)

Ram ist noch net getestet von meinem kollegen, wir sind alle weng hardware kranke bei uns aufn teamspeak was X99 Z170 z97 usw betrifft, sind gerade weng an 1366 dran aus gaudi, wenn der eine oder andere lust hat weng zu quatschen und weng erfahrungen auszutauschen währen wir sehr dankbar dafür. das erleichtert uns das um einiges was 1366 betrifft, wenn da wer bock drauf hat einfach ne PN schicken dan bekommt ihr die TS daten. Selektiere mir auch gerade ein paar chips mit wenig spannung und hohem takt  z.B mein E5620 xeon, die nächsten 8 stück warten schon, dan dan kommt noch ein X5670 und ein X5677 

Weis nur das ich demnächst nen corsair 2000mhz ram XMS 3 ( war es glaub ich) bekomme und werde diesen mal auf meinem X58 Pro-E testen und auf meinem XFX und meinem X58 assasin.


----------



## rottwag (20. Oktober 2016)

..hatte mit scharfen Timings und wenig ram Takt schon mehr cb Punkte, als mit viel ram Takt und laschem Timing.

Wenn ich daheim bin zeige ich Mal Screenshots


----------



## eisenhardt (20. Oktober 2016)

ist das bei dem ram normal wen man 3t einstehlt das cpu z 1t angibt oder ist da ein Bug ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (20. Oktober 2016)

BLCK 210 mit W3520 durchgelaufen!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (21. Oktober 2016)

Also 220 MHz BCLK sollten eigentlich schon drin sein


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Oktober 2016)

Knogle;[URL="tel:8508362" schrieb:
			
		

> 8508362[/URL]]Also 220 MHz BCLK sollten eigentlich schon drin sein


Nicht mit jeden Brett! Das Brett spielt  am Ende die Musik, und da die besten Bretter eh behalten werden oder für teuer verkauft werden, macht es eigentlich weniger Sinn, da andere Sockel grade günstiger und auch preis werte CPUs haben, wer guckt der guckt! Wer sieht versteht! Wer klickt, checkt ein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Oktober 2016)

Nein, das Board ist tatsächlich nebensächlich beim BCLK, das ist zu über 95% ein CPU-Thema in verbindung mit Uncore und dem QPI. Letzterer wird in der Region von 4000MHz, also grob 8GT/s irgendwo instabil. Und danach ist einfach Ende, es sei denn man kann in den Slow-Mode, da läuft der QPI dann mit BCLK. Das ista ber natürlich nur für nen Taktrekord interessant.


----------



## Knogle (21. Oktober 2016)

Also laut den Datenblättern ist es keine Instabilität bei 4000MHz, sondern da ist die maximale Toleranz vom Normalen QPI bei 3200MHz erreicht 
Das gleiche gilt auch wenn man den BCLK nach unten schraubt und dadurch der QPI zu niedrig ist, unter 2501MHz
Dann sendet der QPI Watchdog ein SIG_TERM Signal an den SMBus, dieser dann ein CLK_HALT Signal an den Taktgeber und die Kiste bleibt stehen.
Das ist aber zurückzuführen auf eine physikalisch Beschränkung die bei höheren Takt folgt
Weil da fallen die Signalflanken zu stark ab und man kann keine vernünftigen Signale mehr übertragen, und die Periodendauer ist dann zu niedrig. Weiterhin kommt es zu Mantelwellen weil es , bedingt durch den Aufbau des QPI zu Selbstinduktion kommt, bedingt durch die hohe Frequenz, und ab 4GHz Vorallem Interferenzen mit anderen Signalen aus CPU und Uncore


----------



## wave-lab (21. Oktober 2016)

Hallo

System: XEON-X5675@4,2GHz + Mugen2 | ASUS RAMPAGE II EXTREME | EVGA 1070  SC  ACX3.0 | 12 GB Corsair Dominator 1600 | Vertex3-256GB | 600W OCZ   ModXStream | Win10

Mein Mainboard ist verreckt 
(Details falls noch jemand helfen möchte hier: Asus Rampage II Extreme defekt, ersatz oder doch neuer Untersatz? )

Laut recherche müsste der Xeon auch auf einem MSI X58 Pro Ms-7522 laufen (könnte ich für nen 100er bekommen)
Zuschlagen?  Wird das laufen? Oder doch eher komplett neuer Unterbau?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (21. Oktober 2016)

@wave-lab
Hol dir lieber ein GA-UD4/5/7. Hast mehr Möglichkeiten zum einstellen. 
Oder die EVGA boards. Die unterstützen alle Xeon bis auf single core.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wave-lab (21. Oktober 2016)

@ Jaimewolf:
ein GA-X58A-UD7 für 170€ z.B.?
Zuschlagen?


----------



## Anoy1988 (21. Oktober 2016)

das msi board unterstützt ihn......... einstellen kannste da auch mehr als genug, jedoch nicht über 1800 ram gehen..... das will es nich, ansonsten rennt das msi genauso wie mien  top board X58 G1 assasin


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Oktober 2016)

Beim ud7 musst du auf die Revision achten, das 1.0 hat zwar mehr phasen, aber dafür ist das bios nicht so breit in der Kompatibilität, wenn ga x58, dann ud3r rev 2.0


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (21. Oktober 2016)

Kann man auf Gigabyte boards die TDP Beschränkung bei E5649  aufheben?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anoy1988 (21. Oktober 2016)

also währe mir neu das es geht, bei meinem X58 g1 asssasin gehtsnich


----------



## Knogle (21. Oktober 2016)

Kannst du durch Pins abkleben anpassen, oder durch Anpassen der Energieoptionen im SMBus


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (21. Oktober 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Kannst du durch Pins abkleben anpassen, oder durch Anpassen der Energieoptionen im SMBus



Hast du einen weiter führenden Link zu beiden Optionen?
Bei der Option mit SMBus läuft es auf BIOS moding hinaus?



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Oktober 2016)

Ich tippe eher auf rweverything,


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (22. Oktober 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich tippe eher auf rweverything,



Jetzt verstehe ich noch weniger!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Oktober 2016)

Mit rweverything nimmst du eingriffe in den untiefen des BIOS vor, während der pc läuft.


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Oktober 2016)

wave-lab;[URL="tel:8509456" schrieb:
			
		

> 8509456[/URL]]Hallo
> 
> System: XEON-X5675@4,2GHz + Mugen2 | ASUS RAMPAGE II EXTREME | EVGA 1070  SC  ACX3.0 | 12 GB Corsair Dominator 1600 | Vertex3-256GB | 600W OCZ   ModXStream | Win10
> 
> ...



hol dir das msi pro e, und gut ist, es läuft super zuverlässig.

alles über 100€ ist unverschämt und Unverständlich, sprich man bekommt schon ab 60€ ein z97 brett, für 120€ 2011-3 also irgendwann sollte man doch schon mal genauer hingucken und nach denken.


----------



## Thelema75 (23. Oktober 2016)

Mit Kaby Lake scheint endlich ein würdiger Austausch zu kommen.  5 Ghz unter Luft und eine etwas bessere Pro-Mhz Leistung zum Skylake. Will endlich mein  Asus P6T SE nach fast 7 Jahren in Rente schicken


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Oktober 2016)

Kabylake wird nix reißen! knight landing wäre für mich ein würdiger Nachfolger, aber wer hat schon Bock so tief in die Tasche zu greifen? Sprich auch nach kabylake ist 1366 eine super Plattform worauf man bauen kann sofern es sich für einen noch lohnt, denn es bringt nix, ein überteuertes Brett aus der Bucht zu kaufen.

für mich ist das msi pro e, die letzte vernünftige Option sauber auf 1366 zu steigen, ein rampage3 oder Gigabyte Oc, sind einfach viel zu teuer, und ja es sind Sahne schnitten, aber es sollte die Vernunft am Ende siegen! Es muss ja lohnen und nicht Hals über Kopf! 

Und nein es hat rein Garnichts damit zu tun, den 1366 abzuwerben "abzuwerten" Es ist und bleibt eine geile Plattform, und dennoch sag ich, schaut und achtet auf die Vernunft! 

Man sollte auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen und sich Optionen schaffen, zB 2011-3 wäre eine Nice Option, z97-itx und dies mit eine Sau guten CPU.

suche und finde.


----------



## Anoy1988 (23. Oktober 2016)

Der meineung bin ich auch, ich bin durch not auf 1366 gekommen, da ich mein 1150 system aufgeben musste weil das projekt noch viel geld einbrachte und ich privat mit sorgerecht genug anwälte zahlen musste.
Dan wurde mir ein i7 920 und ein MSI Pro-E geschenkt von einem kumpel. und seitdem bin ich hin und weg und dachte mir nur wie dieser sockel an mir vorbei gehen konnte.
Wahnsinns grosse vielfalt an CPU´s, dazu die takt freudigkeit, und der preis der cpu´s geht sowas von inordnung. ausser man will auf die spitzenmodele, da zahlt man auch hie ordentlich.
Die preise der boards sind leider wirklich sehr hoch wenn man as besonderes will, aber das msi, bietet alles für denjenigen der noch kein board hat und ein 24/7 setting machen will. mehr können die anderen boards vll in den einstellungen, jedoch haben die auch ihre BCLK wall, also wieso nicht 100 euro board und eine CPU die 4 ghz rennt, als ein board für 170-300 euro und die cpu rennt dan vll 4,05 oder 4,1ghz , das ist es nicht wert.
ich habe auch den fehler gemacht und mir ein X58 g1 Assasin gekauft mit einem X5650........ und was habe ich gezahlt? 270 euro weil ich das board wollte unbedingt (merke zurzeit als ich es kaufte kosteten xeons 100euro). also 170 für das brett, und ich komme mit dem brett nicht weiter wie mit meinem MSI, und das gigabyt gehört zu einen der top boards was sich in keinster weise vor dem X58A-OC oder classified verstecken musste.

Also jungs und mädels, schnappt euch alle ein MSI board wenn ihr braucht oder was auf vorrat haben wollt, ich werde mir demnächst nochmal eins hollen und verschliesen


----------



## Anoy1988 (23. Oktober 2016)

erster köpf versuch mit einer cpu die noch rumfliegt E5607, hat da wer vll nen tip?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Oktober 2016)

Wozu köpft man ne verlötete CPU, die vom Heatspreader profitiert?


----------



## Anoy1988 (23. Oktober 2016)

weil ich einen test machen will was es bringt, alle sagen es bringt maximal 2 grad, aber ich will einfach selber mich von überzeugen, habe zurzeit etwas langeweile ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Oktober 2016)

Wie heiß hattest du den?
Du musst das lot erst mal flüssig bekommen.


----------



## Anoy1988 (23. Oktober 2016)

bekomme demnächst einen X5670 und der rennt bei 4,6ghz leicht in ein temp limit, deswegen ist mir jeder grad den ich einsparen kann recht, deswegen teste ich es vorher schonmal etwas, gekühlt wird er dan mit meinem dark rock pro 2 und wahrscheinlich einmal ohne HS und einmal mit im geköpften zustand....... bin neugierig was bei rauskommt und wenn es 0 grad bringt bin ich einer erfahrung reicher und kann sagen es bringt nix


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Oktober 2016)

Ich meinte zum köpfen.

Und, sorry, wenn du noch bei Luft bist, ist dir in den Regionen nicht zu helfen, auf Wasser umzurüsten ist effektiver.


----------



## Anoy1988 (23. Oktober 2016)

lass mir doch meinen spass ich habe ausserdem gefragt wie ich das am besten vermeiden kann so dreckig wie die cpu aussieht, nicht obs was bringt oder sonstiges. das merke ich dan später selber.

wie sagte mein vater immer, glaube nicht alles was erzzählt wird, nur das was man sieht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Oktober 2016)

Die CPU ist verlötet, um die zu köpfen musst du das Lot flüssig machen, dazu musst du mit dem schon geköpften testen, was du an temp brauchst.
Sauber bekommst du den auch nur heiß.


----------



## Thelema75 (23. Oktober 2016)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Kabylake wird nix reißen! knight landing wäre für mich ein würdiger Nachfolger, aber wer hat schon Bock so tief in die Tasche zu greifen? Sprich auch nach kabylake ist 1366 eine super Platform worauf man bauen kann sofern es sich für einen noch lohnt, denn es bringt nix, ein überteuertes Brett aus der Bucht zu kaufen.
> 
> für mich ist das msi pro e, die letze vernünftige Option sauber auf 1366 zu steigen, ein rampage3 oder Gigabyte Oc, sind einfach viel zu teuer, und ja es sind Sahne schnitten, aber es sollte die Vernunft am Ende siegen! Es muss ja lohnen und nicht Hals über Kopf!
> 
> ...



Ich meinte eigentlich ersetzten durch Kaby Lake X, also den mit den neuen Sockel 2066.  Ein "nur" 4-Kerner kommt mir nach BF 1 nicht mehr ins Haus. Ich will den S. 1366 auch in keinster weise schlecht reden.  Nur ich hab halt meinen schon so lange und hätte Lust auf was neues...aber wird fast noch ein Jahr vergehen bis der alte ersetzt wird 


p.s. Ich hatte damals  ( 14.03.2010) für 400,- inkl Versand, den i7 920, das Asus P6T SE und 6 GB  1066 Cosair Speicher im Hardwareluxx gekauft.  Den X5670 dann Anfang letzten Jahres


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (23. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir ist das selbe. Erst mir Kabylake X und der So2066 Platform kommt der Umstieg!
Mir langt ein Kabylake X mit 28 lanes für ordentlichen Betrieb M2,TB und USB3.1 G2.
Der Blödsinn mit PLX Chip wie bei So1151 boards mach ich nicht mit.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fatal Justice (23. Oktober 2016)

Wird Sockel 2066 der Nachfolger des LGA 2011R3? Ich habe lange nicht mehr nach Neuigkeiten zu den MB geguckt, daher die Frage...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Oktober 2016)

Ja, wird er quasi, wobei es wohl n reiner Enthusiasten Sockel wird. Xeons werden wieder nen eigenen Sockel bekommen.


----------



## Fatal Justice (23. Oktober 2016)

Danke...ich habe nun mal nach dem Sockel gesucht.
Dann werden seit LGA775 wieder beide Sockel zusammengelegt, so scheint es zumindest.
Diese ewige Hinterherhängen der großen Plattform empfand ich auch als Unding. Außer den Kernen/Anbindung, gab es kaum Verbesserungen.
Mal sehen, was der an Leistung mitbringt.


----------



## Knogle (23. Oktober 2016)

Wenn du Temperatur einsparen willst führt kein WEG an dem Abkleben des 2. QPI Links vorbei


----------



## sheriff_80 (23. Oktober 2016)

Hey knogle, du als alter xeon oc hase kannst mir vielleicht weiterhelfen bei meinem fred zum oc von nem x5650 auf nem p6td deluxe ( fred is im prozessor oc bereich)

Mich würden die maximal vertretbaren spannungen für den 24/7 betrieb intressieren...

Momentan läuft das ding bei 4.27 ghz und 1.35 vcore.....unter prime grade bei 64° nach 2h betrieb....

Mfg stefan


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Oktober 2016)

Thelema75 schrieb:


> Mit Kaby Lake scheint endlich ein würdiger Austausch zu kommen.  5 Ghz unter Luft und eine etwas bessere Pro-Mhz Leistung zum Skylake. Will endlich mein  Asus P6T SE nach fast 7 Jahren in Rente schicken


Wenn 1,5V für 5GHz nötig sind, würde ich definitiv nicht von alltagstauglich reden... 
... und die Definition von Luftkühlung etc. ist auch ne andere Sache. Da wurde doch schon bei Devils Canyon oder Skylake besch....., indem die Luft durch flüssigen Stickstoff vorgekühlt wurde.

Und mal abgesehen davon - man erinnere sich an die GTX1080-Präsentation... 2125MHz mit dem Referenzkühler bei 67°?
Das sind nur irgendwelche gestellten Ergebnisse. Auch Kaby Lake wird bei 4,5GHz die sinnvolle Grenze erreichen. Ich glaube eher, Intel realisiert so langsam, dass denen durch die hohen Taktraten ihrer CPUs bald der K-Aufpreis flöten gehen wird. Die Non-K-CPUs takten im Turbo schon um die 4.0GHz, bei 4.5GHz dürfte wie üblich die sinnvolle OC-Grenze erreicht sein und der Aufpreis dürfte trotzdem die durch OC möglichen 10% Mehrleistung übersteigen. 

@Fatal Justice: Der Sockel 2066 wird vermutlich die übertaktbaren CPUs bekommen, während die zukünftigen Mainstream-Sockel keine übertaktbaren CPUs mehr bekommen. Anders könnte ich es mir nicht erklären, wieso Intel für den Sockel 2066 Kaby Lake-X-Quad Cores mit 16 CPU-PCIe-Lanes und Skylake-X-Sechs-/Acht-/Zehnkerner anbietet, welche bis zu 44 CPU-PCIe-Lanes (zusätzlich zu den PCH-Lanes!) anbietet.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (23. Oktober 2016)

Kaby X kommt mit 6/8/10 ab 2018. Der Kaby EP wird wohl nicht vor 2019 dran sein.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (23. Oktober 2016)

24/7 heißt als Server?


----------



## Fatal Justice (23. Oktober 2016)

@ iGameKudan
Danke für die Ausführungen. Die große Zahl der Bahnen finde ich sehr interessant.

Aber Einführung ab 2018? Das ist noch weit weg...schade eigentlich. So lange muss der Xeon wohl noch arbeiten.


----------



## eisenhardt (23. Oktober 2016)

ich hab 4.4 ghz mit 1.37volt für 24/7 wen die wakü da ist will ich 5ghz des geht sicher für 24/7 wen man sich traut


----------



## sheriff_80 (23. Oktober 2016)

Neeee nicht als server.. zum zocken.... und ab und an wird er auch mal 2 oder 3 tage durchlaufen wenn paar downloads anstehen....


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (23. Oktober 2016)

@knogle
Kannst du dein Setup posten.
Takt,BLCK, RAM und die Spannungen inc. nebenwerte.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sheriff_80 (23. Oktober 2016)

5 ghz?? Phuuuh was brauchste denn da für nen vcore? 1.5?? Das wird denke ich selbst bei ner wakü knapp....( hab ja eine....mit mora 3) vor allem im sommer....


----------



## eisenhardt (23. Oktober 2016)

für 4.8 brauch ich so 1.49 volt ab 5 ghz limitiert die Luft Kühlung geht unter last sofort aus wegen der Temperatur da bekommt die cpu aber auch 1.54 volt   des skaliert noch besser wie mein alter phenom 2 ab 4.2 ghz 
reicht der mora 3 um sowas zu kühlen


----------



## sheriff_80 (23. Oktober 2016)

Gute frage..... bei 1.35v und 4.33 ghz hab ich nach 2h prime 64° core temp.... danei st die wakü aber auf 29° wasser zieltemperatur eingestellt..... dabei gehen meine lüfter auch aus und laufen nur alle paar minuten an.....


----------



## Knogle (23. Oktober 2016)

Welche settings soll ich Posten?


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Oktober 2016)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Kaby X kommt mit 6/8/10 ab 2018. Der Kaby EP wird wohl nicht vor 2019 dran sein.


Die PCGH bzw. Benchlife sagen da was anderes...
LGA 2066 fur Kaby Lake X und Skylake X: Intels neue Gamer-Plattform?

Es werden zwar doch noch übertaktbare Kaby Lake-CPUs für den LGA1151-Sockel erscheinen, auf dem 2066 wirds aber von Kaby Lake wohl vorerst nur Vierkerner geben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Oktober 2016)

Die Wahrheit wird wohl nur Intel wissen.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (24. Oktober 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Welche settings soll ich Posten?



Prozi,Takt und am besten BIOS Screen. Da sieht man eh was du so für Nebenwerte hast um das max. rauszuholen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## eisenhardt (24. Oktober 2016)

Wochenende kommt mein wasserblock dan geht es dem westmere an den kragen  freu mich schon auf 1.5 volt und LinX
Knogle kannst du was zu Elektromigration beim dem sockel sagen ? da muss man sich keine sorgen machen oder


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Oktober 2016)

irgendwann kommt auch da was, udn bei 1,5v kannst du nicht mehr von ewig nutzungsdauer ausgehen, aber für nen bench udn nen stabilitätstest wirds wohl gehen


----------



## eisenhardt (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich weiß nicht ob es das wirklich gibt weil mir ist da noch nie was passiert mit Elektromigration ich hab angst das es sowas wirklich gibt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Oktober 2016)

Natürlich gibt es das, dass ist ja nun kein Geheimnis und auch die Degradation von Prozessoren bei höherem Takt und hohen Spannungen ist fakt.

Darum treibt man es ja auch nur in einem gewissen, gesunden Bereich, wenn man es alltagstauglich möchte. Was danach kommt, ist einfach nur noch mit erhöhter Risikobereitschaft machbar, und das macht man nur mit Hardware, die man nicht zwingend benötigt.


----------



## eisenhardt (24. Oktober 2016)

ja aber im Internet finde ich leider keine handfeste fakten gibt es da links zu tests.
 nur eine paar beigräte dazu im forum  gefunden da ist die rede meistens von 100mhz oder 200mhz auf einmal was ich nicht verstehe das es immer gleich so viel ist klingt unlogisch für mich


----------



## Iryos (25. Oktober 2016)

@Knogel Ich hätte da ne Frage zu dem QPI abkleben eines X5650 und zwar welche Vor- und Nachteile bringt dies mit sich und wie macht man dies am besten ?

LG Jan

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (25. Oktober 2016)

Iryos schrieb:


> @Knogel Ich hätte da ne Frage zu dem QPI abkleben eines X5650 und zwar welche Vor- und Nachteile bringt dies mit sich und wie macht man dies am besten ?
> 
> LG Jan
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



Am besten machst du das mit einfachem Tesafilm.
Vorteile: Weniger Spannung, Weniger Hitze, hoeherer Takt stabil
Nachteile: Kein Vt-d moeglich


----------



## Iryos (25. Oktober 2016)

OK danke dann werde ich mein Glück versuchen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (25. Oktober 2016)

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung an den QPI
Der zweite QPI wird laut Datenblatt bei X58 für VT-D und EPT genutzt, und ist daher natürlich auch aktiv


----------



## Iryos (25. Oktober 2016)

Wenn ich jetzt den QPI abklebe dann macht der PC nichts mehr. 
Heißt: Lüfter drehen alle, kein piepsen des BIOS und schwarz Bild.
Aber wieso ??

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eisenhardt (25. Oktober 2016)

wen das mit vt-d so ist müssten die xeon w dinger auch den 2ten qpi link aktiv haben oder nicht weil sonst wer vt-D ja nicht in meinem bios und weniger strom brauchen die w dinger auch nicht


----------



## Knogle (25. Oktober 2016)

Iryos schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt den QPI abklebe dann macht der PC nichts mehr.
> Heißt: Lüfter drehen alle, kein piepsen des BIOS und schwarz Bild.
> Aber wieso ??
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



Hast du es auch spiegelverkehrt gemacht?


----------



## Iryos (25. Oktober 2016)

Was meinst du mit Spiegelverkehrt ?


----------



## Knogle (25. Oktober 2016)

Das Bild ist von dem Sockel
Daher musst du das Spiegelverkehrt auf der CPU umsetzen


----------



## sheriff_80 (25. Oktober 2016)

@knogle     denkst du an meine Spannungen ??


----------



## Iryos (26. Oktober 2016)

@Knogel Ich hab es jetzt richtig so wie du es gesagt hast abgeklebt. Jetzt drehen die Lüfter kurz hoch Bildschirm bleibt schwarz und danach geht er aus dann wieder an und das die ganze Zeit. Wat mach ich jetzt schon wieder falsch ?? :c

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (27. Oktober 2016)

Welches Board welche CPU?

@sheriff ich gehe normal auf 1.6V und Benchmarks bis zu 1.8V


----------



## XerXis-V (27. Oktober 2016)

Lohnt sich aktuell der kauf einer CPU und eines Mainboards noch? 

CPU ~70€
Board ~150-200€

Das ist aktuell was ich gefunden habe.

Frage wäre nur kann ich jedes X58 Brett nehmen oder gibts da Einschränkung?

mfg


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Oktober 2016)

Nein, das lohnt so nicht, da du mit umgedrehtem Preis (CPU <--> Board) schon bei Skylake Neuware bist.
Wenn du wirklich interesse an 1366 zum spielen hast, musst du geduld mitbringen, Preise von mehr als 120€ pro Board, mal von nem X58 UD9 oder nem EVGA SR2 abgesehen, halte ich für überzogen, auch wenn die Hardware wohl länger hält als die neueren.
Nichtsdestotrotz nagt auch an 1366 der zahn der Zeit.


@ Knogle, was gibts eigentlich neues bzgl. der China-Bretter?


----------



## XerXis-V (27. Oktober 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nein, das lohnt so nicht, da du mit umgedrehtem Preis (CPU <--> Board) schon bei Skylake Neuware bist.
> Wenn du wirklich interesse an 1366 zum spielen hast, musst du geduld mitbringen, Preise von mehr als 120€ pro Board, mal von nem X58 UD9 oder nem EVGA SR2 abgesehen, halte ich für überzogen, auch wenn die Hardware wohl länger hält als die neueren.
> Nichtsdestotrotz nagt auch an 1366 der zahn der Zeit.



Wenn ich einen i5 6400 mit güntigen Board nehme geb ich dir recht. 

Einen K-CPU mit ordentlichen Board liegt leider noch weit drüber.

Edit: 
GIGABYTE GA-EX58-UD4P rev. 1.0 mit  E5504 für 179€. Wäre auch mit Widerrufsrecht.
Bekommt man den E5504 verkauft?


----------



## Iryos (27. Oktober 2016)

@Knogel MSI-X58 Pro-E mit nem Xeon X5650

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (27. Oktober 2016)

Zeig mal bitte was du genau abgeklebt hast


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Oktober 2016)

XerXis-V schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen i5 6400 mit güntigen Board nehme geb ich dir recht.
> 
> Einen K-CPU mit ordentlichen Board liegt leider noch weit drüber.
> 
> ...



Eher nicht, der 5504 wäre dann ein netter Briefbeschwerer


----------



## Iryos (27. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unten links is es angeklebt und wenn mann die CPU in den Sockel legt dann ist dieser Punkt unten rechts.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eisenhardt (27. Oktober 2016)

Ich empfehle das Gigabte GA-EX58-UD5 für 100euro von ebay habe damit zwar 0 Erfahrung  aber es sollte super sein bei denen Sachen die ich darüber gelesen habe.


----------



## Knogle (27. Oktober 2016)

Probier mal die haelfte, also ab der Einkerbung die haelfte des Klebebands entfernen
Irgendwas stimmt da nicht


----------



## Iryos (27. Oktober 2016)

Genau das gleiche Ergebniss...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (27. Oktober 2016)

hast du ne Diagnosekarte da?
Weisst du wo wir das Problem haben?
Habe nochmal im EVGA Forum geschaut, man muss den oberen nicht den unteren abkleben 
http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x93/alurencat/combined.jpg


----------



## Iryos (27. Oktober 2016)

Nein hab ich nicht da.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (27. Oktober 2016)

Iryos schrieb:


> Nein hab ich nicht da.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


Versuch dann mal im Bild den oberen Link abzukleben


----------



## sheriff_80 (27. Oktober 2016)

@ knogle beim x5650 auf nem asus p6td deluxe....

Ich würd gern auf 4.4Ghz kommen....gekühlt wird mit ner wakü, dabei komm ich auf 65° bei 4.31 Ghz und 1.352 volt auf der cpu nach 2h prime....

Anbei noch screens meiner bios settings....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und knogle..... die spannungen sollten der cpu und dem board noch luft zum leben lassen ind nicht ganz so extrem am limit des machbaren sein so wie dus oft gerne machst...

Über tipps und tricks wär ich sehr dankbar.....


----------



## Iryos (27. Oktober 2016)

Irgendwelche wichtigen Pins sind anscheinend immer noch abgeklebt selbst wenn ich den oben abklebe

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## XerXis-V (27. Oktober 2016)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> Ich empfehle das Gigabte GA-EX58-UD5 für 100euro von ebay habe damit zwar 0 Erfahrung  aber es sollte super sein bei denen Sachen die ich darüber gelesen habe.



Warum ist das Board soviel günstiger als der Rest?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Oktober 2016)

Dummheit des VK?
Realist? ...


----------



## XerXis-V (27. Oktober 2016)

Das Board ist in der rev 1.0 und hat somit keinen offiziellen Support für die 6 Kerner Xeon.
Hab aber gelesen solange der 990X unterstützt wird sind die Xeons kein Problem. Stimmt das soweit?

Die Investition würde sich somit bei 170€ doch schon lohnen?


----------



## sheriff_80 (27. Oktober 2016)

Jup..wenn der 990x läuft sollten die xeons auch laufen.....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Oktober 2016)

Ich kenne wenige boards, wo der westmere als xeon offiziell läuft.


----------



## eisenhardt (27. Oktober 2016)

sheriff für 3000mhz qpi sollten auch 1.27 volt reichen hab ja das gleich board und so ähnliche cpu wie viel blck macht es bei dir mit ?


----------



## sheriff_80 (27. Oktober 2016)

Gute frage.... momentan läuft grade prime bei bclk 218 und 20er multi (4.355ghz).....

Ja den qpi hab ich momentan so hoch da ich noch bis auf bclk 220 rauf will für 4.4 ghz..... mal schaun ob das was wird...... falls ich die 4.4 erreiche, oder feststeht das daraus nix wird werd ich eine spannung nach der andren senken sowet es eben geht...... so zumindest der plan.... und dann will ja auch noch der neue ram eingebaut und inbetrieb genommen werden wenn er denn mal ankommt (3x8gb hyperx fury 1866 cl10)


----------



## eisenhardt (27. Oktober 2016)

willst du den ram auch übertakten bei mir macht das Board bis 2600mhz ram mit wer interessant ob sowas bei dir auch läuft ? 
ich brauch für 4.4ghz 1.37 volt


----------



## sheriff_80 (27. Oktober 2016)

Jap denke schun das ich den ram auch oc werd...... bei 1.375V und bclk 220 bootet er noch nicht mal.....


----------



## eisenhardt (27. Oktober 2016)

ich hab den multi frei ich versuch auch mall blck 220 ich geb dir bescheid wen ich es hin bekomme und sag dan wie.


----------



## sheriff_80 (27. Oktober 2016)

Okay..... multi hätt ich noch 22..... aber funktioniert das runtertakten im idle irgendwie nicht und er springt auch unter last immer zwischen multi 12 und 23 herum...... keine ahnung wieso.....


----------



## eisenhardt (27. Oktober 2016)

pcie takt auf 110 dan bootet er bei mir mit 220 aber der qpi link müsste dan am Maximum laufen
geht das bei dir auch ?


----------



## sheriff_80 (27. Oktober 2016)

Nope..... da bleibt bei mir alles finster.....


----------



## eisenhardt (27. Oktober 2016)

alle Multiplikatoren eine stufe runter gemacht zum testen  ? wen das nicht geht weiß ich auch nicht so richtig weiter hab mehr blck noch nie getestet.
ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das  es am QPI Link liegt der dan mit 3960 mhz oder so laufen müsste


----------



## sheriff_80 (27. Oktober 2016)

Soooo.... grade mal cinebench r15 bei 4.37 ghz laufen gelassen..... wie kann es sein das ich jetz gute 30 punkte weniger hab als mit 4.34 ghz?.... bei ansonst gleichen settings.....??


Edit: ne hab ich noch nicht versucht.... bei nem multi weniger knack ich ja wieder nicht die 4.4....

Max. Qpi link wäre bei mir 10500 und nochwas gt/s.....

Edit 2  ebenso konnt ich hrad beobachten das bei nem bclk von 219  der takt beim primen laut cpu z stark schwankt.... zwischen 4300 und 4400 und  auch kurzzeitig 21er multis angezeigt werden....... WTF?????


----------



## eisenhardt (27. Oktober 2016)

der muss runter viel mehr wie 8000 machen die glaub ich nicht.
kannst ja LLC an machen könnte was bringen hab ich immer an


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Oktober 2016)

Wenn der uncore mit hoch getaktet wurde kann ecc wegen nötiger Korrekturen bei höherem Takt bremsen.


----------



## sheriff_80 (27. Oktober 2016)

Sodale.... ursache für die eigenartigen cinebench ergebnisse und die taktsprünge gefunden..... war der angehobene pcie takt..... den wieder auf 100 und schun waren die taktsprünge geschichte und der cinebench score hat das ergebnis von 3.34 ghz hinter sich gelassen.....

Was genau bewirkt llc denn eigentlich?....
Ja der uncore ist durchs anheben des bclks natürlich auch minimal gestiegen....


----------



## eisenhardt (27. Oktober 2016)

LLC soll dafür sorgen das die vcore stabil gehalten wird und nicht so stark schwankt kann sein das man dan etwas weniger braucht um den takt stabil zu halten.
JUHU mein wakü cpu block sollte morgen zugestellt werden ab gehts


----------



## wave-lab (27. Oktober 2016)

wave-lab schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> System: XEON-X5675@4,2GHz + Mugen2 | ASUS RAMPAGE II EXTREME | EVGA 1070  SC  ACX3.0 | 12 GB Corsair Dominator 1600 | Vertex3-256GB | 600W OCZ   ModXStream | Win10
> 
> ...



Neues Mainboard (UD3R Rev 2.0) und tut. Allerdings nur mit Leih-Netzteil. Sprich: Netzteil war mit gestorben.

Welches Watt-Zahl benötige ich bei meinem System? (Dürft mir auch direkt eins empfehlen)

Ich schiele auf ein CM G550M


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Oktober 2016)

Dann besser im corsair vengeance


----------



## wave-lab (27. Oktober 2016)

Ok.  Wie viel Watt muss das haben?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Oktober 2016)

500 würde ich bei nem 1366 als sinnvoll sehen, 550 sind auch ok.


----------



## Knogle (28. Oktober 2016)

Man kanns auch so wie ich machen, mit nem 300er Netzteil  Langt eigentlich auch


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (28. Oktober 2016)

wenn der multi unter last springt, war es bei mir immer die Kühlung.. Das Ding wird zu warm, glaube da setzt sie Schutzschaltung von Intel ein..

Abkleben muss ich auch nix.. Nur Spannung Kopflos hoch vom Ram, QPI und Cpu und ich hatte ihn auf 5G mit Wasserkühlung.
Das meiste habe ich auf Auto, Ram läuft mit 2000 nicht gut, also lasse ich ihn auf 1800 laufen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Oktober 2016)

Har har, aber nicht mit so ner gpu.


----------



## sheriff_80 (28. Oktober 2016)

Naja...zu warm bei 65° core temp???  Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.... glaube eher an ein zu wenig irgendeiner spannung.... daer ab bclk 119 im bios auf eingabn erst mit 1-2 sekunden verzögerung reagiert....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Oktober 2016)

Das sind Folgen vom qpi nahe des machbaren, bei mir zeigt der dann auch gerne mal multi 28 und 5,5ghz an


----------



## sheriff_80 (28. Oktober 2016)

Qpi link steht bei mir auf auto.... sollte ich den fixen?? Hab da 6000 8000 und 10000 gt/s (und a paar zerdrückte) zur auswahl...


----------



## Iryos (28. Oktober 2016)

@Knogel Hättest du vllt. eine lösung zu meinem Probleme?

Kommt da vllt mein board einfach nich mit klar ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Oktober 2016)

Dann wird er in der region wohl auf ca. 8000 laufen, das ziehmlich heftig ist


----------



## sheriff_80 (28. Oktober 2016)

Hmmmmm also laut cpu z läuft qpi link mit 3900.99 mhz.....


----------



## eisenhardt (28. Oktober 2016)

immer x2 bei dem was cpu z anzeigt.
Friendlyfire1986 wie viel vcore hast du für 5ghz gebraucht und wie lang leuft der so ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Oktober 2016)

4000mhz entspricht 8GTs/s


----------



## Knogle (28. Oktober 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> 4000mhz entspricht 8GTs/s


Genau die gleiche Kacke wie mit DDR
Man kann also sagen, der QPI laeuft mit DDR 8000MHz wobei es real nur 4000MHz sind, weil der QPI ist ja bidirektional und nicht unidirektional wie der PCIe

Da fand ich vor einiger Zeit die RAM Frequenz Angaben bei ALTERNATE interessant, RAM mit 2GT/s


----------



## Aslinger (28. Oktober 2016)

XerXis-V schrieb:


> Das Board ist in der rev 1.0 und hat somit keinen offiziellen Support für die 6 Kerner Xeon.
> Hab aber gelesen solange der 990X unterstützt wird sind die Xeons kein Problem. Stimmt das soweit?
> 
> Die Investition würde sich somit bei 170€ doch schon lohnen?



Ich habe das UD5 seit 2009 ohne Probs im Einsatz. Zuerst war ein i7 920 D0 um die 6 Jahre drauf, seit einem Jahr der 6 Kern Westmere. Das neueste Bios F13 sollte halt drauf sein. 

Und ich bin wohl einer der einzigen weltweit, der im S1366 Sys eine titan X Pascal betreibt.


----------



## sheriff_80 (28. Oktober 2016)

Ahhhh okay...
 Dann bin ich auch wieder schlauer......
5g? Was hatte der denn da für ne core temp??....


----------



## Knogle (28. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir waren 5.5g


----------



## XerXis-V (28. Oktober 2016)

Hab mit jetzt ein X5650 mit dem UD5 gegönnt.

Mal sehen ob er läuft. Würde erstmal zum antesten einen Macho 120 drauf Schnallen.

Brauch bestimmt noch ne Menge Tipps von euch.


----------



## XerXis-V (28. Oktober 2016)

Bekommt man einen Kühler mit den LGA 115x Schrauben und den 2011 Lochabständen verbaut? LGA 1366 hat ja keine Backplate wie die 2011er.


----------



## eisenhardt (28. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bei mir kommt heute das Gerümpel auf den xeon w3690 ist das kryos ding gut gabs für 30er auf ebay und ist dicht schlauche hab ich auch neue gekauft die waren nach 6 Jahren etwas hart.


----------



## sheriff_80 (28. Oktober 2016)

hey..... also als ich damals (also vor jaaaaaahrhunderten gefühlt) meinen i7 950 gekauft hab ahab ich mir ja auch den kryos geholt (hatte damals meines wissens nach so ziemlich die besten testnoten von Reviews her und bin bis heute damit sehr zufrieden.......

hab übrigens grade nochmal nachgesehn..... unter qpi 7850 kann ich gar nix auswählen..., das is bei mir der niedrigste qpi linkâ€‹


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Oktober 2016)

XerXis-V schrieb:


> Bekommt man einen Kühler mit den LGA 115x Schrauben und den 2011 Lochabständen verbaut? LGA 1366 hat ja keine Backplate wie die 2011er.


Sollte gehen, afaik sind die Lochabstände bei 2011 und 1366 gleich.


----------



## eisenhardt (29. Oktober 2016)

wtf des kryos ding geht ja krank ab ich liebe kryos


----------



## DasRegal (29. Oktober 2016)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Und ich bin wohl einer der einzigen weltweit, der im S1366 Sys eine titan X Pascal betreibt.


Tja und ich bin wohl der einzige weltweit der im 1366er System eine Titan Z betreibt. *high five*

Lasse auch  mal wieder einen Score hier.
dasregal`s 3DMark - Fire Strike score: 18386 marks with a GeForce GTX Titan Z




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jason2000 (29. Oktober 2016)

@DasRegal Also dein "Case" sieht ja mal Mega aus, genauso wie dein ganzer Arbeitsbereich, sieht nach sehr viel liebe aus!! 

Darf man fragen was das für eine Box über deiner Maus ist?


----------



## DasRegal (29. Oktober 2016)

jason2000 schrieb:


> @DasRegal Also dein "Case" sieht ja mal Mega aus, genauso wie dein ganzer Arbeitsbereich, sieht nach sehr viel liebe aus!!
> 
> Darf man fragen was das für eine Box über deiner Maus ist?


Hey danke. Liebe...naja vorallem viel Arbeit =D. Klar das sind die Wharfedale Diamond 9.1 Rosewood in der Jubiläums Edition. 

Edit: oder meintest du den Entstörfilter?


----------



## eisenhardt (29. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ES LEBT  kann das mit den temps stimmen für eine wakü ?


----------



## DasRegal (29. Oktober 2016)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ES LEBT  kann das mit den temps stimmen für eine wakü ?



Bei 1,6V Corespannung...aber selbstverständlich. Du siehst auch die cores die wärmer sind, sind näher an deinem Speichercontroller. Der gibt bei hoher QPI Spannung nämlich auch einiges an Wärme ab.


----------



## eisenhardt (29. Oktober 2016)

waren 5ghz aber der speicher braucht 1.68 für 2000 mhz cl10 ich frag mich ob da so guter ram wie deiner noch punkte bringt.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich überlege mein Board Asus P6t-Wt und den Xeon X 5675 +12Giga 2000Mhz Corsair mit aktiven Speicherkühler bei Ebay anzubieten.
Macht bei mir mit 1,32V 4,4 Gigaherz.
Wollte mir mal ein Dual Board gönnen.
Mit was kann ich da bei Ebay ansetzen? Wills ja nicht übertreiben..

Denke aber das sich ein Verkauf immer noch nicht lohnt. Alles neuere kostet wie blöde und ist auch nicht viel schneller.
Nur noch gibt es ein paar Euros dafür.. Ist echt die Frage, Ja oder nein..


----------



## eisenhardt (29. Oktober 2016)

das Board würde ich behalten


----------



## iGameKudan (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich wundere mich ja, dass euch bei 4,8GHz und 1,6V bei einer 1366er-CPU nicht der 8-Pin-Stecker oder das Board wegschmilzt... 
Im Vergleich dürfte ja sogar noch der FX9590 ein Stromsparwunder darstellen.

Ich würde die alten Boards nicht mehr so quälen... CPUs bekommt man für den Sockel hinterhergeworfen, die Boards sind aber extrem teuer... 
Da würde ich auch den Verschleiß gering halten wollen. Ist z.B. der Grund, wieso ich meinem 3930K nur mit 4.0GHz und dafür relativ niedrigen 1,17V betreibe - für 4.3GHz brauchts 1,376V und die CPU wird mal eben 20° wärmer. Von den Spannungswandlern garnicht zu schweigen - würde mir aktuell das Board kaputt gehen, wäre das eine mittelgroße Katastrophe...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Oktober 2016)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Und ich bin wohl einer der einzigen weltweit, der im S1366 Sys eine titan X Pascal betreibt.




Würdest du da mal valley in fHD und WQHD laufen lassen und die ergebnisse im Valley Thread einstellen?
Die X Pascale fehlt da 
Und bitte nicht wundern, valley ist bei fHD natürlich CPU Limitiert, in der Leistungsklasse.

4k darfst du auch laufen lassen, die Liste führe ich auch mit ein.


----------



## Aslinger (29. Oktober 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich ja, dass euch bei 4,8GHz und 1,6V bei einer 1366er-CPU nicht der 8-Pin-Stecker oder das Board wegschmilzt...
> Im Vergleich dürfte ja sogar noch der FX9590 ein Stromsparwunder darstellen.
> 
> Ich würde die alten Boards nicht mehr so quälen... CPUs bekommt man für den Sockel hinterhergeworfen, die Boards sind aber extrem teuer...
> Da würde ich auch den Verschleiß gering halten wollen. Ist z.B. der Grund, wieso ich meinem 3930K nur mit 4.0GHz und dafür relativ niedrigen 1,17V betreibe - für 4.3GHz brauchts 1,376V und die CPU wird mal eben 20° wärmer. Von den Spannungswandlern garnicht zu schweigen - würde mir aktuell das Board kaputt gehen, wäre das eine mittelgroße Katastrophe...



Bei mir läuft auch alles mit gemächlicher Spannung dahin, keine Lust auf quälen. QPi z.B. nur 1.21V, 1,16V für 4GHz. Wenn ZEN sich gut schlägt, wird das ev. der Nachfolger werden. 

Vor der S1366 Plattform, hatte ich auch von 2001-2009 eine AMD Plattform.


----------



## sheriff_80 (29. Oktober 2016)

Wie hoch würdet ihr eigentlich die max. Vcore ansetzen für den normalen täglichen betrieb von paar stunden zocken und ab und an vielleicht den dauerbetrieb über 2-3 tage wenn mal wieder paar 100 gb an download anstehen?? (Gekühlt per wakü).....

Mfg stefan


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Oktober 2016)

1,36-1,4 core, etwa identisch bei qpi/vtt, ram bis max 1,65v, der Rest ist eher von Temps abhängig finde ich.


----------



## sheriff_80 (29. Oktober 2016)

Okay ja das bestättigt mich dann on meinem gefühl die 1.4 nicht überschreiten zu wollen.....

Noch jemand einen tipp wie ich den qpi link stabilisieren kann?? Denke der führt bei mir zu den absürzen in prime bei nem bclk von über 218..... (multi sprünge in cpuz)....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Oktober 2016)

Clock skew?


----------



## sheriff_80 (29. Oktober 2016)

Damit hab ich schon rumgespielt.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ehrlich zesagt weis ich nicht genau was ich da mit welchem regler anstelle


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Oktober 2016)

Mit clock skew veränderst du die Steigung der Taktflanke, so dass das Board und die CPU diese besser differenzieren können.
CPU Clock Skew kannst ruhig anheben, die von der IOH aber auch, du taktest den Chipsatz ja eh mit.

Edit: Stell das Spread Spectrum mal aus, dass zwingt den Takt in engere Grenzen.


----------



## sheriff_80 (29. Oktober 2016)

Okay...
 Danke für den tipp.... gleich mal versuchen.....


----------



## Knogle (29. Oktober 2016)

Schraub den Clock Skew am besten auf Maximum, die Differential Amplitude auf 1000mV


----------



## sheriff_80 (29. Oktober 2016)

Beide? Cpu und ioh.... 1000mv.... macht das nix wenns soviel ist?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Oktober 2016)

Die Clock skew tut dem nix, die differentialamplitude ist die höhe der taktflanke, das ist bei der cpu auch weniger ein thema. Bei der ioh geht das afaik eh nicht.


----------



## eisenhardt (29. Oktober 2016)

das mit Clock Skew und Dufferential Amplitude habe ich auch noch nicht so verstanden kann jemand erklaren was das so ungefähr macht ? oder gibt es da einen Link
chris wie meinst du das mit differenzieren


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Oktober 2016)

Bei steigender taktzahl wird es immer schwrrer das untere vom oberen Signal zu unterscheiden.
Bei Verlängerung der Zeit für die Taktflanken wird das signal wieder besser erkennbar.

Die Amplitude gibt quasi die Differenz zwischen unterem und oberem Signal an.


----------



## eisenhardt (29. Oktober 2016)

heißt das wen man mehr Amplitude einstehlt darf der takt ein größeren unterschied haben wen ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Bei mir geht ein usb port nicht mehr kann das wengen der vcore von 1.6 passiert sein oder eher wegen Wasser auf dem Board hab es trocken gemacht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde eher das wasser denken, sonst müsstest du den pcie takt schon sehr hoch haben.


----------



## eisenhardt (29. Oktober 2016)

ja stimmt passiert mir bei jeder wakü deshalb mach ich des nur für mich selber mb und gpu bekommen immer was ab aber meine pumpe mit agb ist blöd zu befüllen und auf dem Gehäuse oben drauf.
jemand eine idee wie man den wieder beleben könnte ohne board ausbau strom gibt der port noch nur der rest will nicht mehr


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Oktober 2016)

Evtl nur noch n paar Tage warten, ... evtl. gar nicht. Musst du leider testen.


----------



## Knogle (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich wuerde mal die ICH Spannung anheben wenn der USB nicht mehr geht.
Hatte ich auch ab 230-240MHz BCLK


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (29. Oktober 2016)

X5650 für 45€ ersteigert!
Der E5640 für 18€ kommt auch.
Nur Zeit muss ich mir ersteigern!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Oktober 2016)

Jamie, geht mir oft auch so. Hab heute meinen Bech-Bereich geräumt.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (29. Oktober 2016)

@Chris
Bei mir ist es wegen Jahresendgeschäft. KFZ Umstellung, Anpassung Garantiezins usw.
Sprich bin Selbständig. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Oktober 2016)

Ach einer der selbst und ständig arbeitet


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (29. Oktober 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ach einer der selbst und ständig arbeitet



Ich betrachte es nicht als Arbeit.
Mehr wie Berufung. Ich habe schon viel Spielraum. Den wende ich eher für Familie auf. Jetzt ist nun gute Zeit gute Geschäfte zu machen. Vor allem Firmenkundengeschäft. 
Bin ca. 2 Jahre Selbstständig. Eigenes Büro usw.
Macht spaß!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## micro-cruzer (30. Oktober 2016)

Iryos schrieb:


> @Knogel MSI-X58 Pro-E mit nem Xeon X5650
> 
> Das könnte ich anbieten haben noch drei Board zwei von MSI X58 Pro und eins von Asus p6t Ws Pro  Cpu xeon 5650  I7 950 7 920


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (30. Oktober 2016)

micro-cruzer schrieb:


> Iryos schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Knogel MSI-X58 Pro-E mit nem Xeon X5650
> ...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Oktober 2016)

Ähm, ähm,ja, was sagt man da?

Intel Xeon E5620 / 4x 2,40 GHz / SLBV4 Â Quad-Core 2.4 2,4 2.40
Also das die “günstig“ sind wusste ich, aber so?


----------



## micro-cruzer (30. Oktober 2016)

Ja warum nicht , wenn das Angebot passt gebe ich Sie ab
ASUS P6T WS Professional, LGA 1366/Sockel B, Intel TOP Zustand in der OVP mit allem an Zubehör noch original verpackt . habe es bei ebay Kleinanzeige drin .


----------



## rottwag (30. Oktober 2016)

...die Preise sind die letzten Monate merklich gefallen für die 1366er CPUs.

Die x5670er gibts inzwischen für unter 100€ sofortkauf in der Bucht....


----------



## Knogle (30. Oktober 2016)

Die Board Preise sind für 1366 aktuell wieder auf einem utopischen Maximum


----------



## iGameKudan (30. Oktober 2016)

Wer weiß, wie weit die 2011er-Boardpreise zu Weihnachten wieder in die Höhe schießen... Vielleicht kann ich mir dann ja ein -3-System finanzieren.


----------



## Knogle (30. Oktober 2016)

Mit ES?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Oktober 2016)

Lach, ich warte bis weihnachten und verkauf dann mein msi x58 platinum, davon kauf ich dann n skylake system  

Spaß beiseite, langsam dürfte auch das Angebot der Boards kleiner werden, ...
Ich erwarte bei 1366 vorerst keine Entspannung bei den Boards, wobei immer mehr CPUs auf dem Mark sind, da merkt man die Preise dann andersrum.


----------



## iGameKudan (31. Oktober 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Mit ES?


Keine Ahnung, mal sehen. Vielleicht wird auch ne neue GPU oder ein neuer Monitor...

... aber bei dem -3-System würde ich mich dann wieder nach einem Alternate Outlet-Board umschauen. Ob ich einen ES nutze oder mir nen gebrauchten 5820K kaufe muss ich dann mal sehen, den ES würde ich mir dann aber ggfs. schon Anfang Dezember bestellen, ich hasse es, dann warten zu müssen. Und bekanntlich bekommst du ja vorher auch noch etwas Geld von mir.  EDIT: Und bekanntlich ist die Legalität so eine Sache... 

Wenn ich mir allerdings die aktuellen Preise für X79-Boards und besonders Bundles angucke, komme ich ja sogar schon fast jetzt in Versuchung. 
Da würde ich ja alleine schon nen gebrauchten 5820K rausbekommen... Wobeis dann an Geld für den Rest fehlen würde.


----------



## Knogle (31. Oktober 2016)

Die ES kommen innerhalb von 48 Stunden an bei dem USA Händler 
Der versendet das via FedEx Express dann kommt das innerhalb von 48h an, kostet aber nennen Fuffi


----------



## iGameKudan (31. Oktober 2016)

Damit hätte sich der Preisvorteil aber auch wieder erledigt. 
Mal sehen. Wäre auch nur eine Spielerei, die Leistung vom 3930K ist ja auch respektabel.

Vielleicht kann ich ja den NVME-Bootsupport preissteigernd einsetzen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Oktober 2016)

hehe 
Mal ehrlich, so lange die Plattform einen nicht limitiert, wozu wechseln?


----------



## Knogle (31. Oktober 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Damit hätte sich der Preisvorteil aber auch wieder erledigt.
> Mal sehen. Wäre auch nur eine Spielerei, die Leistung vom 3930K ist ja auch respektabel.
> 
> Vielleicht kann ich ja den NVME-Bootsupport preissteigernd einsetzen.



Wenn du soweit bist meldeste dich, dann finden wir die richtige CPU fuer dich  nen 14 Kerner mit bis zu 3,1GHz auf Broadwell-EP ist ja auch nicht uninteressant


----------



## eisenhardt (31. Oktober 2016)

Hab heute 3 Ares 8gb 2400mhz rigel in meinen x58 pc eingebaut davor 6x 2gb 1333@2000 mit den Ares bekomm ich deutlich mehr punkte im cinebench und in gta v hab ich auch fast immer 5 bis 10 fps mehr Allso neuer ram und alte x58 Boards leuft super kann ich nur empfehlen.
jetzt mall schauen was der ram so an takt mit macht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Oktober 2016)

Lach, war der 1333er ECC ram? wenn ja, dann ist der immer langsamer als normaler RAM.


----------



## eisenhardt (31. Oktober 2016)

ja war es das wusste ich noch nicht. Den ecc ram bekommt jetzt mein kleiner Bruder mit einem xeon w3530  das der endlich mall von der Konsole weg kommt


----------



## sheriff_80 (31. Oktober 2016)

wieviele punkte macht ihr denn so mit den xeons beim r15?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Oktober 2016)

quadcore xeon e5620 @4,0GHz so rund 645cb ±5
quadcore xeon X5560 @ 4,16GHz so rund 660cb ±5


----------



## eisenhardt (31. Oktober 2016)

mit 4.6ghz so 1058 mit neuem ram mit dem alten 1011 hexa core bei mir


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Oktober 2016)

Eben, da merkt man dann das du ziemlich genau 50% mehr punkte machst


----------



## eisenhardt (31. Oktober 2016)

Bei 5 ghz brauch ich jetzt 1.632 volt für den cinebench mit dem alten ram 1.624 volt bekomm da nur 13 punkte mehr mit dem neuen ram allso 1113 will ne bessere cpu


----------



## sheriff_80 (31. Oktober 2016)

Mach 983 bei 4.35Ghz  jedoch mit meinem alten ram der bei 1310 mhz rumdümpelt.... mehr will er einfach nicht..... bin schun gespannt wies aussieht wenn der neue ram da ist....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Oktober 2016)

Das bringt schon was, keine Frage.


----------



## eisenhardt (31. Oktober 2016)

wen ich mein Ergebnis von 5 ghz runter rechne bist du 15 punkte schneller.
 der neue ram bringt sicher was wen die Timings den takt nicht ausglichen


----------



## sheriff_80 (31. Oktober 2016)

Neeee lol die timings stehen auch auf 9 9 9 .....

Bin schun gespannt wie ein gummiringerl.... aber der blöde ram braucht anscheinend ewig bis er da ist.... der neue soll ja 1866 bei cl 10 10 10 machen....müsste also schun schneller sein...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Oktober 2016)

Gerade etwas rumgespielt, und dabei gesehen, der letzte Rund von CB lief mit einem Uncoretakt von 5,7ghz?

Danach ram auf 2184, uncore 2x RAM, cpu bei 4185.
RAM-Timings auf 8-9-8-24 --> 666cb, ich bin der Teufel [emoji317]


----------



## eisenhardt (31. Oktober 2016)

ja glaube ich auch ich hab sogar Dual rank module bekommen 
aber an den takt oder timings scheint nix zu gehen


----------



## eisenhardt (31. Oktober 2016)

ne der muss bei mir nur 1.5 so hoch sein wie der ram takt un core 3.6ghz mit 1.36 volt 4ghz laufen auch mit 1.46 aber da ist mir nicht so ganz wohl mit deshalb 3.6ghz für den normal betrieb.
 ich glaub solche ram Einstellungen wie bei dir kann ich vergessen mit dem müsstest du die 2666 mhz knacken mit der richtigen cpu
wie viel strom für den uncore ?


----------



## sheriff_80 (31. Oktober 2016)

Eine frage noch..... warum wird beim x5650 unter windows und last der multi nicht auf 22 hochgestellt sondern nur 20er wenn im bios der 22er multi ausgewählt ist??


----------



## eisenhardt (31. Oktober 2016)

versuch mall 21 der 22 liegt glaube ich nur bei einem kern an unter last.
 21 sollte unter last dauerhaft auf allen kernen laufen


----------



## sheriff_80 (31. Oktober 2016)

21 kann ich nicht mal anwählen.....springt von 20 sofort auf 22.....


----------



## eisenhardt (31. Oktober 2016)

gibt es da bei dir auto oder so ? des geht vileicht


----------



## sheriff_80 (31. Oktober 2016)

Ja auto gibt es.... aber probiert hab ich das noch nie.... gleich mal versuchen.... r15 score grade auf 989 geklettert.... uncore sei dank....


----------



## eisenhardt (31. Oktober 2016)

du meinst turbo core oder ? auf welchem takt war er da ?


----------



## sheriff_80 (31. Oktober 2016)

Lol.... da geht dann der multi im idle auf 22 und unter last auf 20..... ich brauch nen invert button...lol...


----------



## sheriff_80 (31. Oktober 2016)

Ne meinte das cpu ratio setting... das sind meine multis....von 12 bis 22 ( 21 nicht auswählbar)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eisenhardt (31. Oktober 2016)

du kannst unter Advanced im bios auch irgendwas mit turbo bost einstehlen vielleicht geht es da besser


----------



## sheriff_80 (31. Oktober 2016)

Ja stimmt.... ergebniss ist aber das selbe.... idle multi auf 22 und bei last auf 20.....


----------



## eisenhardt (31. Oktober 2016)

funktioniert der turbo boost mit Standarte Einstellungen ? ich würde das testen und dan den rest neu einstehlen auf die alten Einstellungen


----------



## sheriff_80 (31. Oktober 2016)

So habs grade eben versucht...... wenn ich alles auf auto lasse funktioniert es.... dann taktet er im idle mit 12er multi und heht unter last bis multi 22 auf allen kernen, funktioniert auch wenn ich bclk minimal manuell erhöhe und bei der spannung das selbe..... sobald ich aber auf werte gehe mit der sich 4 ghz und mehr stabil einstellen lassen sollten geht unter last der multi wieder nur auf 20.......


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Oktober 2016)

Tdp max erreicht, da musst du mit Leben


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (31. Oktober 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Tdp max erreicht, da musst du mit Leben



Kannst du posten mit welchen Tool das ändern lies.
Das hast du mal gepostet.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Oktober 2016)

rweverything? damit kann man, wenn man weiß wie, sogar den multi überschreiben


----------



## eisenhardt (31. Oktober 2016)

das asus board hat doch kein tdp limit da bin ich mir 100% sicher


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Oktober 2016)

asus p6t?


----------



## sheriff_80 (1. November 2016)

Asus p6td deluxe ja.....

Was mich noch intressieten würde is eie es gelungen ist mit dem x5650 im r15 auf 1039cb zu kommen( diagramm seite 4) wenn sich bei mir bei 4.35 ghz grade mal 989 punkte ausgehen??


----------



## eisenhardt (1. November 2016)

da war der cpu cach ecc modus aus und ein paar andere sachen glaube ich aber auf dauer soll das nicht gut laufen


----------



## sheriff_80 (1. November 2016)

Das müsst ich mal probieren....rein des scores wegen.....

Lol der versuch ergab 10 cb weniger....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. November 2016)

Entweder mehr Takt, oder wie eisenhardt schon schrieb, ecc im l3 cach aus. Letzteres war ein radikaler Hardmod.


----------



## eisenhardt (1. November 2016)

aber du bekommst schon mehr punkte wie ich bei gleichem takt  ich versuch das auch mall mit dem turbo Modus

sheriff bei mir geht der turbo Modus nur wen ich den cpu Multi auf auto lasse.
 taktet Dan im cinebench mit allen kernen eine Multi stufe höher


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. November 2016)

Bei mir klappt das auch.

Nebenbei spielt sicher auch die cpu ne rolle, wie gut der l3 cache, der mit dem Uncoretakt läuft, ohne massive ecc eingriffe mit dem takt läuft. Kommen da zu viele ecc Korrekturen zusammen, wirds nicht mehr besser.

edit:
War heute noch mal kurz am Benchtable:
CPU 4230MHz/RAM 2200MHz (???) --> 673cb
CPU 4300MHz/RAM 18XXMHz --> 680CB

Details bitte den Screen entnehmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit 2: Sehe gerade, dass ich vorher schon probleme mit dem RAM hatte?
Muss ich mal sehen wo das hängt


----------



## eisenhardt (1. November 2016)

das sind ein Haufen punkte für einen quad


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. November 2016)

jo, wohl wahr  und selbst Single Thread ist das mehr als 130cb, also durchaus tauglich zum spielen 
Zusammen mit der Rumliegenden GTX780 ergibt das n netten Benchtable


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (1. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> und selbst Single Thread ist das mehr als 130cb, also durchaus tauglich zum spielen


Als alter Battlefield-Hase hab ich mir natürlich auch den neusten Teil gegönnt. CPU/Mainboard schaffen definitiv meine Grafikkarte zu annähernd 100% auszulasten. Was will man mehr


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. November 2016)

Das glaub ich gern, ich hab nur bf2 und bf3, beides rennt schon mit der 750Ti gut.

Edit:
Sehr seltsam, trotz Multi 12 beim RAM will er den Takt nicht weiter anheben, statt eingestellten 2208MHz kommen nur 1870 bei Multi 10, GRR!

Edit 2:
Jetzt scheiter ich knapp an den 700cb



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (1. November 2016)

*[Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Skylake? Westmere als CP...*

Bzgl. TDP-Limit...ist das abhängig von der CPU, ob man hier Einstellungen machen kann oder nicht. Im Handbuch vom Mainboard ist es aufgeführt, im BIOS kann ich die Einstellungen aber nicht auswählen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich muss nochmal nach den Einstellungen des Turbo/Modus schauen. Ich glaube, ich habe den deaktiviert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. November 2016)

So, Run ist erst mal durch, 696cb mt und 137cb st, dass nenn ich mal amtlich.

Screen kommt nachher noch. Evtl. Schaff ich noch 700/140?


----------



## eisenhardt (1. November 2016)

von solchen punkten bin ich noch weit entfernt ich versuch am Wochenende auch mall weniger takt bei besseren Timings.
Deaktiviere das tdp Limit dan sollte es kein Limit mehr geben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. November 2016)

War n x5560, also noch 45nm, aber schon mit tdp 95w bei nenntakt 2,8ghz


----------



## sheriff_80 (1. November 2016)

Also wenn ich den multi auf auto lasse dann läuft der sogar mit multi 22...aber nur im IDLE unter last legt er dann wieder nur den 20er multi an....

Warum denn bitte das?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eisenhardt (1. November 2016)

vielleicht ist das nicht stabil und er taktet deshalb runter  ich brauch bei 4.6ghz 1.49 volt das es stabil ist kannst mit etwas mehr Spannung testen vlt so 1.45


----------



## JanJake (1. November 2016)

Den ich mal hatte, lief bei 4,51GHz mit 1,475Vcore. Ist schon brachial gewesen wie weit die gehen! 

Jetzt mein 5820K ist zwar eher ein Takt krüppel, aber was solls, hat dafür @ Stock die Leistung wie ein X5650 @ 4,5.


----------



## eisenhardt (1. November 2016)

meiner macht auch 5ghz aber mit 1.63 volt 
wie viel punkte im cinebench macht der 5820k den ?


----------



## sheriff_80 (1. November 2016)

Hab jetzt versucht den multi soweit zu senken das bei aktivierten 22er multi beim turbo der selbe takt anliegt wie bei meinem stabilen setting mit bclk 218 und 20er multi...(also 198 bclk und 22er multi)  und dabei dann die vcore noch auf 1.43 erhöht......leider mit dem selben ergebnis... idle 22er multi last 20er .....


----------



## eisenhardt (1. November 2016)

das ist doof müsste ja laufen Neustes Bios drauf ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. November 2016)

Mein ud4p macht auch komische dinge, mehr als multi 10 beim ram wird ignoriert, uncoretakt wird auch automatisch auf 2x RAM-Takt eingestellt.
Also scheint irgendwo ein Problem mit dem Xeon vorliegen.


----------



## sheriff_80 (1. November 2016)

Ja ist das neueste bios von asus drauf....


----------



## iGameKudan (1. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> hehe
> Mal ehrlich, so lange die Plattform einen nicht limitiert, wozu wechseln?


Spielerei. 


Knogle schrieb:


> Wenn du soweit bist meldeste dich, dann finden wir die richtige CPU fuer dich  nen 14 Kerner mit bis zu 3,1GHz auf Broadwell-EP ist ja auch nicht uninteressant


Naja, das Problem ist, dass die bei Belastung auf allen Kernen ziemlich langsam takten dürften. 
Notebooks takten zwar jetzt auch nicht sooo viel schneller, Desktops aber halt schon. 

Weiteres Problem wären halt ggfs. die Fehlfunktionen - auf ECC-Support kann ich sehr gut verzichten. 
Dafür hätte man halt viele Kerne. Die 2011-3-Boards gibts jedenfalls relativ günstig im Outlet...


----------



## Knogle (1. November 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Spielerei.
> 
> Naja, das Problem ist, dass die bei Belastung auf allen Kernen ziemlich langsam takten dürften.
> Notebooks takten zwar jetzt auch nicht sooo viel schneller, Desktops aber halt schon.
> ...


Dafuer laeuft das Ding schon seid 6 Monaten dauerbetrieb stabil in meinem NAS ohne irgendwelche Abstuerze oder Fehler mit Debian


----------



## XerXis-V (2. November 2016)

Ga EX58 UD3 und der X5650 sind beide gut angekommen! Problem sind die Fehler 68/69, die Folge für mich, es kommt kein Bild
Hatte viel über die Fehler gelesen. Von RAM über einfache CMOS-Resets, Grafikartentausch und Netzteilwechsel war alles dabei. Hat alles nix gebracht!

In einen englischen Forum hatte ich was über die neueren CPUs und ältere Bios gefunden. Die Antwort war, man solle eine alte CPU kaufen z.B. einen 920 und das neuste Bios Flashen.

Ist das die einzigste Lösung?


----------



## Fatal Justice (2. November 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Die 2011-3-Boards gibts jedenfalls relativ günstig im Outlet...



Welches? Das von Alternate?


----------



## Knogle (2. November 2016)

Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Welches? Das von Alternate?



Jop
Die ES laufen auf allen ASRock X99 Boards


----------



## Spieler22 (2. November 2016)

@sheriff_80 was hastn du fürn Board? Die kleinen Asus Boards P6T ( SE ) machen das Automatisch bei den Xeons, der Turbo ( 21 und 22) Multi geht dort einfach nicht bei Last auf allen Kernen zu forcieren. Das Geht erst mit nem Rampage 2, Sabertooth,  P6T WS, P6T7 oder P6X58D. Da kannste nichts gegen tun außer Crossflashen (P6T WS geht höchstwahrscheinlich auf P6T (SE),) wovon ich aber dringend abraten würde


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. November 2016)

XerXis-V schrieb:


> Ga EX58 UD3 und der X5650 sind beide gut angekommen! Problem sind die Fehler 68/69, die Folge für mich, es kommt kein Bild
> Hatte viel über die Fehler gelesen. Von RAM über einfache CMOS-Resets, Grafikartentausch und Netzteilwechsel war alles dabei. Hat alles nix gebracht!
> 
> In einen englischen Forum hatte ich was über die neueren CPUs und ältere Bios gefunden. Die Antwort war, man solle eine alte CPU kaufen z.B. einen 920 und das neuste Bios Flashen.
> ...


Wenn de aus meiner Gegend bist, machen wir das bei mir, hab n 920 da.


----------



## XerXis-V (2. November 2016)

Ich komm aus Thüringen, nähe von Erfurt.

Stellt sich die Frage, ich bestell einen 920 und er hat nicht das Stepping C0 sondern D0. 
D0 braucht ein neueres Bios und ich steh wieder da!
Oder ist das egal, müsste das gehen?
Widerruf würde mich halt nur den Rückversand kosten oder ich behalte den 920 zum basteln.

Edit: C0 kann ich ja auf den Bildern erkennen. Bilder müssen aber ja nicht mit der versendeten CPU identisch sein.


----------



## sheriff_80 (2. November 2016)

Spieler ich hab ein p6td deluxe .....


----------



## Spieler22 (2. November 2016)

Da gibt es meines Wissens nach eine Einstellung. Hast du das neuste Bios drauf? Wenn ja mach mal Fotos davon und lade sie hier hoch 

Edit: ich glaube du musst Speedstep zwingend aushaben, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## ei54 (2. November 2016)

Moin,

der Xeon hats mir ziemlich angetan. Habe da zwei Fragen an euch Experten.
1. Anno 2016 - lohnt sich das noch, in einen (oder zwei, je nachdem) X5650-Rechner zu investieren?  Man kann ja sagen was man will, jedoch ist die Plattform ziemlich alt und dafür die Mainboards noch ziemlich teuer. Was lohnt sich mehr? Jetzt wenig Geld investieren, dafür direkt Leistung oder noch warten und dann Zukunftssicherheit? 

2. Wie sieht das mit dem Mainboard aus? Wie hoch die Sabertooth X58 (?) noch teilweise gehandelt werden ist mir ziemlich suspekt. Was für ein Geld muss ich in die Hand nehmen, damit ich eine vernünftige Plattform für den X5650 habe? Und was habe ich dann? Würde halt gerne bisschen was an RAM verwalten (>= 16GB). Die TDP macht mir am meisten Sorgen: ohne OC packt ein 80€-Mainboard die Xeons wohl, würde dennoch gerne übertakten. Nach meinem bescheidenen Wissen müsste das doch die Spannungswandler abfackeln, oder? 

Hoffe, ihr habt da ein paar Antworten für mich
Grüße
ei54


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. November 2016)

Also meist läuft der d0 auch ohne update, ich hab keine c0. Ein Westmere ist halt wirklich das andere Ende der Fertigungszeit des 1366.


----------



## eisenhardt (2. November 2016)

wegen der tdp würde ich mir keine sorgen machen gibt sogar ein Gigabyte das für 1.2 KW  verbrauch ausgelegt ist.
bei den Mainboards kann ich Auktionen nur empfehlen hab da vor 2 Monaten ein p6td v2 für 100 bekommen es gibt immer wider mall fürn 100er gute Boards.
zum übertakten kann ich nur sagen ein Traum da kann man so viele tolle Sachen einstehlen


----------



## sheriff_80 (2. November 2016)

sooooo der neue ram ist endlich da (hyperx fury 1866 cl10-11-0) 3x8 gb...

wurden auch gleich anstandslos alle 3 riegel als 24 gb erkannt... leider bekomm ich den ram nur mit 1747 mhz cl9-9-9(1.5v) zum laufen..... der nächst höhere takt wäre 2182 mhz und den macht er leider nicht mit


----------



## eisenhardt (2. November 2016)

hast du auch 1.65 volt versucht oder 11er Timings bei dem höheren takt ?


----------



## sheriff_80 (2. November 2016)

jap.... habs mit 1.65V und den höchsten latenzen versucht die sich einstellen liesen...... nix...... bleibt einfach schwarz die kiste lol....


----------



## eisenhardt (2. November 2016)

hab ein test gefunden wo die mit deutlich mehr takt laufen hast du qpi/dram spannung etwas hoch gemacht so 1.35 sollte laufen auf der niedrigsten uncore mutli stufe bei 2182 mhz


----------



## sheriff_80 (2. November 2016)

Leider läuft da bei mir nix.... nicht mal wenn ich qpi bis 1.4v hochschraube..... nach dem abspeichern der bios settings und dem neustart bleibt die kiste einfach schwarz....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasRegal (3. November 2016)

sheriff_80 schrieb:


> Leider läuft da bei mir nix.... nicht mal wenn ich qpi bis 1.4v hochschraube..... nach dem abspeichern der bios settings und dem neustart bleibt die kiste einfach schwarz....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Am besten rantasten und 2182Mhz bekommst du nie und nimmer 24/7 zum laufen.  Du brauchst übrigens einiges an QPI Spannung dafür. 1.4V wird da lange nicht reichen, aber mehr würde ich dir auch nicht empfehlen.  
Möglich ist es aber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin mir nicht mehr sicher wie viel QPI damals anlag. Definitiv viel...glaube 1,7V Qpi und 1,89V Ram. Das ganze natürlich unter entsprechender Kühlung.
Mit Westmere sollte es da auch leichter sein in die gebiete zu kommen, aber selbst mit dem runtergeschraubten UCLK brauchst du einfach viel mehr QPI. Vllt. geht dein Speichercontroller einfach gar nicht so hoch.
Aber es bringt dir sowieso keinen Leistungsvorteil. Versuche lieber was gescheites mit Ram:UCLK 1:20 stabil zu bekommen wie 1900Mhz Ram und 3800Mhz UCLK.


----------



## Knogle (3. November 2016)

Ich würde sagen , jedes Mainboard das nennt 920 packt, schafft auch nennen 32nm Xeon


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (3. November 2016)

Bei mir macht der W3520 bei BLCK 210 dicht.
QPI 1,36v/CPU clock 800mv/Term700mO/CPU 1,32v/PCIE 105Mhz


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (3. November 2016)

Hast aber niedrige Amplitude 
Macht mal 1200mV
Stell mal den QPI Widerstand auf 50 mOhm


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. November 2016)

hm, 1,2v amplitude find ich etwas viel, bis 1v würde ich mitgehen, ansonsten erst bei 1,5v+ vcore kann man dan Richtung 1200mV nachdenken.
Etwas Grundspannung sollte da bleiben,


----------



## eisenhardt (3. November 2016)

Thema Mainboards
Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 Rev.1.0,  LGA 1366  | eBay
Asus P6X58D Premium, LGA 1366 610839173907 | eBay
welches Mainboard ist besser von den 2 für übertakten ich mochte eins meinen kleinem Bruder schenken der soll auch mall etwas übertakten lernen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. November 2016)

Ich finde die gigabyte besser, die bios menüs sind besser, finde ich.


----------



## Knogle (3. November 2016)

Ich finde das ASUS besser  wobei ich das MSI am besten finde


----------



## sheriff_80 (3. November 2016)

Leute ich hab ein kleines problemchen.... mir ist grad aufgefallen das auf meinem p6td deluxe nur mehr 16 von 24 gb ram erkannt werden.... ich also nachgeguckt an was es liegen könnte....  ich hab ja da jeweils 3 rote und 3 schwarze ram slots.... wenn ich jetz nen 8gb hyperx fury riegel on den ersten roten (also sen ganz links) stecke wir dieser anscgeinens nicht erkannt und der pc bootet nicht ( die andren 2 gehen)  steck ich jetz aber in den selben slot einen meiner alten ocz rams wird der einwandfrei erkannt und der rechner bootet....

Häää?????? Was soll das denn jetz wieder?? Jemand von euch ne idee???


----------



## eisenhardt (3. November 2016)

win 7 home Edition ? weil die kann nur 16bg ram erkennen oder 1 riegel kaputt
wen im cpu z trippel Chanel steht sollte es nur am windoof liegen  oder meinst du im bios wird das nicht erkannt.
ich glaube ich gönn mir das asus wegen sata 3 und mein altes kann mein Bruder haben


----------



## sheriff_80 (3. November 2016)

Win 10 premium.... und es ist bei allen 3 riegeln das selbe.... und ja wird auch schun im bios so erkannt .... das komische is das cpu z 3 riegel erkennt ....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. November 2016)

was sind das für RAMs?


----------



## sheriff_80 (3. November 2016)

Kingston hyperx fury 1866 cl10 11 10 8gb 1.5v 

Und davon 3 stück...

Das komische ist ja das im bios nur 16 gb angezeigt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der taskmanager unter win 10 ebenfalls nur 16 gb anzeigt cpuz aber 24 gb ddr3 findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und cpu z auch unter spd slot1 slot2 slot3 jeweils einen 8 gb riegel anzeigt....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spieler22 (3. November 2016)

zu wenig V für Tripple Channel. Bisschen mehr Volt und alle werden erkannt und nutzbar sein


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (3. November 2016)

Kriege ich mit irgend welcher von den Spannungen den BLCK höher außer QPI Vtt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sheriff_80 (3. November 2016)

Dram spannung meinst du, spieler22?


----------



## SpgRegler27 (3. November 2016)

Moin, Moin!

Ich habe mich gerade durch die ersten paar Seiten gelesen und dann auf letzte Seite geklickt, wobei ich fast vom Hocker gefallen bin!!! Super wie aktiv dieses Thema verfolgt wird seit 2 Jahren +   

Genau dieses Thema beschäftigt mich auch schon seit fast 7 Jahren, so alt ist nämlich mein PC. Warum zum Teufel bau ich nicht einen 6Kerner ein?!
Nagut die waren damals sehr teuer und als die mal etwas günstiger wurden, hab ich den Zeitpunkt verpasst. Nun kommt die Lösung mit nem Xeon 

Ich hab bock und geduld mir nun einen Xeon zu kaufen und vorallem zu übertakten, aber gerade davon weiss ich noch viel zuwenig.  Wie stelle ich es nun am schlauesten an? Wo kann ich mich dafür am besten einlesen oder könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben?

Mein Setup ist:

CPU i7 920  (wird vorr. Xeon X5660)
Asus Rampage 2 Gene
Noctua Lüfter
Palit GTX 260 (wird erneuert durch Asus GTX 1060)
Ram 12GB
SSD 256GB
Netzteil beQuiet 650W

Hab ich was vergessen? Achja, habt nachsehen mit mir, ich möchte mir nicht die 800 Seiten durchlesen. So viel Zeit hab ich dann doch nicht 

Vielen Dank schonmal !
Gruß SpgRegler


----------



## Spieler22 (3. November 2016)

sheriff_80 schrieb:


> Dram spannung meinst du, spieler22?



genau


----------



## eisenhardt (3. November 2016)

Solche ram Probleme hat ich auch schon wegen der Spannung und ab so knapp 4ghz uncore steigen bei mir auch riegel aus aber da bist du eigentlich noch weit weg von.
SpgRegler27 könntest ja testen wie viel BLCK dein Board mit macht und je nachdem wie viel takt du willst eine cpu mit passenden Multi kaufen.


----------



## sheriff_80 (3. November 2016)

Also auch wenn ich die dram spannung bis auf 1.66v hochschraube und den uncore auf unter 3 ghz absenke ändert sich nix..... cpuz zeigt 24 gb an windoof dxdiag und bios nur 16 gb...


----------



## eisenhardt (3. November 2016)

mehr cpu Spannung getestet ? bei mir laufen z.b 5ghz bei 1.55 volt 8gb von 24gb und mit 1.62 16gb von 24gb nicht stabil.
Kannst ja mall z.b 0.05 volt mehr auf der cpu testen wen du das noch nicht versucht hast viel glück mehr fällt mir gerade dazu auch nicht ein.


----------



## sheriff_80 (3. November 2016)

Soooo habe grade deinen tip mit dem erhöhen der cpu spannung versucht.... bin bis auf 1.41v gegangen..... und siehe da.... nichts .... es werden leider immernoch nur 16 gb angezeigt.... was ich nicht verstehe is warm cpuz 24 gb anzeigt und alle 3 module auslesen kann..... würde da eins fehlen würd ich ja sagen okay... ein slot defekt... aber so?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. November 2016)

Bios reset und neu einstellen?


----------



## sheriff_80 (3. November 2016)

Jup.... leider hat das entfernen der bios batterie auch keinen erfolg gebracht.....


----------



## Spieler22 (3. November 2016)

Direkt erstmal n Gigabyte bestellt. Für 99€ kann man das mal mitnehmen.


----------



## eisenhardt (3. November 2016)

Bin auch am überlegen asus oder gigabyte


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (3. November 2016)

*[Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Skylake? Westmere als CP...*

Interessantes Angebot, vor allem in der Menge. 

Hätte ich nicht mein Asus P6X58D-E vor 4 Monaten für knapp 90€ geschossen, würde ich jetzt auch zuschlagen.


----------



## sheriff_80 (3. November 2016)

Hmmm allem anschein nach will der A channel beim ram nicht mehr.....

Stellt sich jetz die frage mit dem nicht funkzionietendem ramm dimm leben und eben nur mehr dual channel nutzen oder nach nem neuem gebrauchtem board ausschau halten??....

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Spieler22 (3. November 2016)

@sheriff_80 Leb damit und fahr Dual Channel. Kannst ja mal googlen, dass es absolut 0 Unterschied macht. 

@eisenhardt sind beides spitzen Boards, und wenn sie dir nicht zusagen kriegst du die auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen locker für 120 weg 

Vorteil vom Asus ist natives 6Gbit für SSDS
Vorteil vom Gigabyte ist die Verarbeitung, das Ding ist unkaputtbar

Ich persönlich finde die Asus Bios ansprechender aber auch beim Gigabyte kannst du alles vernünftig einstellen.


----------



## Knogle (3. November 2016)

Ich kann 1366ee Boards aktuell für verwerten


----------



## Spieler22 (3. November 2016)

@Knogle was redest du da  ?


----------



## DasRegal (4. November 2016)

sheriff_80 schrieb:


> Hmmm allem anschein nach will der A channel beim ram nicht mehr.....
> 
> Stellt sich jetz die frage mit dem nicht funkzionietendem ramm dimm leben und eben nur mehr dual channel nutzen oder nach nem neuem gebrauchtem board ausschau halten??....
> 
> Was meint ihr?



Im Normalfall falls beim 1366 Sockel ein oder zwei Ramriegel nicht erkannt werden ist geht man folgende List durch:
*-alle Ramriegel rausnehmen und wieder einsetzen
-Bios reset
-nachschauen ob CPU Kühler zu fest angezogen ist
-im Zweifelsfall CPU rausnehmen und wieder einsetzen*

Persönlich habe ich das auch schon gehabt durch einen zu stark angezogenen CPU Kühler.

Ansonsten kann es sein, dass du den Speichercontroller in der CPU beschädigt hast. Bevor du nen neues Board kaufst. Hol dir einen 920 für ein paar Euro in der Bucht und teste erstmal.

Faustregel: geht nur ein Slot nicht liegts an der Verbindung zwischen Mainboard und Ram. Gehen zwei Ramslots nicht (z.B. Slot 5+6) dann liegt es eher an der Verbindung zwischen Mainboard und CPU. Falls du wie einige andere hier zur Gattung* "Ich übertakte meine Hardware und lasse die meisten Spannungen auf Auto"* gehörst, dann kann es auch gut sein, dass du was gegrillt hast.


----------



## sheriff_80 (4. November 2016)

Danke für die info..... jedoch gehöre ich zur gattung" ich fixe was sich nur fixen lässt"....

Und nicht erkannt werden die riegel von windoof und dem bios nur dann nicht wenn sie in slot A1 oder A2 sitzen.... everest und cpu z zeigen die serwohl an....auch als tripple channel betrieb..... so what??????


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. November 2016)

Windows bug?


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (4. November 2016)

Also mit meinen Rams war das auch so.
Es gibt 720 Steckmöglichkeiten.. Habe hin und her gesteckt und auf einmal die richtige Reihenfolge gefunden. Warum das auch immer  so Probleme macht.
Bei mir ging nur diese eine Reihenfolge.
Also hin und her stecken die Module dann sollte es irgendwann gehen


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (4. November 2016)

Hi und willkommen

Also einlesen kannst Du dich am besten hier.
Du hast ja schon eine gute Hardware und mit dem Asus Board bist Du auf jeden Fall richtig.
Als Cpu würde ich eher nen Xeon X 5675 Empfehne oder den Xeon 5665.
Die gehen beide locker auf 4000MHZ und kosten um die 100 Euro

Dein Rechner reicht auch dann noch ne ganze weile..
Ganz ohne rein lesen wird es nicht gehen, da jedes Board etwas anders ist, aber hier gibt es genug Sreens wo man die Werte übernehmen kann


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (4. November 2016)

*[Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Skylake? Westmere als CP...*



Spieler22 schrieb:


> Vorteil vom Asus ist natives 6Gbit für SSDS


Die SATA3-Anschlüsse sind bei den X58-Boards leider nicht nativ und in der Regel nicht schneller als die nativen SATA2-Anschlüsse. Gibt diverse Tests dazu im Netz.

Leider 

Edit: Problem war meines Wissens nach die langsame Anbindung des externen SATA-Chip von Marvell und Co.


----------



## rottwag (4. November 2016)

Friendlyfire1968 schrieb:


> Hi und willkommen
> 
> 
> Als Cpu würde ich eher nen Xeon X 5675 Empfehne oder den Xeon 5665.
> Die gehen beide locker auf 4000MHZ und kosten um die 100 Euro





P/L-mäßig würde ich x5670 oder W3670 empfehlen.... 

x5665 gibbet nicht... der x5667 ist nur nen 4-Kerner.

Gruß


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. November 2016)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Skylake? Westmere als CP...*



Sgt.Speirs schrieb:


> Die SATA3-Anschlüsse sind bei den X58-Boards leider nicht nativ und in der Regel nicht schneller als die nativen SATA2-Anschlüsse. Gibt diverse Tests dazu im Netz.
> 
> Leider
> 
> Edit: Problem war meines Wissens nach die langsame Anbindung des externen SATA-Chip von Marvell und Co.


Fakt ist auch, dass sich das weniger massiv auswirkt, als die Zahlen es vermuten lassen.

Ich jedenfalls habe keine Probleme mit meiner Samsung 850Evo am ud3r


----------



## sheriff_80 (4. November 2016)

Hallo,  naja wenns nen windoof bug wäre müsste doch das bios 24 gb ram anzeigen oder?  Gehe eher davon aus das dass was im bios angezeigt wird genutzt eird und nicht das was mir cpu z und everest anzeigen.....  hab das auch so getestet geb ich beim prime ram test 20gb ram an die er nutzen soll kann ich im taskmanager sehen das der nutzbare ram komplett aushelastet ist und alles ins stocken und freezen kommt.... weil der ram ja übervoll ist ( windoof und bios zeigen ja nur 16gb an) obwohl laut cpu z und everest ja noch 4 gb frei sein sollten....

Werde aber noch den tipp mit dem zu hohen anpressdruck vom cpu kühler versuchen....denn der is bei mir schun ordentlich feste drauf ....

Wegen der steckmögluchkeiten....naja soviel gibts da nucht bei 6 nutzbaren slots.... 3 riegel in den roten slots=16 gb im bios und windoof ( cpu z und evetest zeigen 24 gb und tripple channel) 
1 riegel in slot b1 und einer in slot c1 und einer in b2= 24 gb im bios und in windoof ( cpu z und everest zeigen immer noch 24 gb an jedoch eben nur mehr dual channel)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. November 2016)

Und wenn du die bänke b1 und 2 und c1 nimmst?
Damit könntest du schaun, obs vielleicht am Kontakt/Signal zu den beiden A Bänken liegt.


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (4. November 2016)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Skylake? Westmere als CP...*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls habe keine Probleme mit meiner Samsung 850Evo am ud3r


Ich auch nicht mit meiner 840Evo am SATA2-Anschluss? 

Betreibst du deine SSD am SATA3-Port? Falls ja, was hast du für Lese-/Schreibraten (und mit welchem Tool)?

Danke 

PS: Bin jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass du das X58A-UD3R hast.


----------



## sheriff_80 (4. November 2016)

Jap ich denke das ist es....der riegel wird in a1 sowie in a2 nicht richtig erkannt... also im bios sowie im windoof nicht angezeigt (in cpu z und everest aber serwohl)  

Das heißt jetzt für mich?.... hätte auch noch nen i7 950 da um zu testen obs am imc von x5650 liegt....


----------



## eisenhardt (4. November 2016)

hmm das ist doof riegel vertauschen versucht ? oder nur 1 riegel in a1 um den slot zu testen ?


----------



## Aslinger (4. November 2016)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> @sheriff_80 Leb damit und fahr Dual Channel. Kannst ja mal googlen, dass es absolut 0 Unterschied macht.
> 
> @eisenhardt sind beides spitzen Boards, und wenn sie dir nicht zusagen kriegst du die auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen locker für 120 weg
> 
> ...



Jep, mein UD5 wurde aber nie richtig gequält. Viell. läufts deswegen noch.  Hat vor ca. einem Monat die 7 Jahre erreicht.


----------



## eisenhardt (4. November 2016)

ich nehme das ud5 da es unkaputtbar sein soll das hat mich überzeugt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. November 2016)

*AW: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Skylake? Westmere als CP...*



Sgt.Speirs schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht mit meiner 840Evo am SATA2-Anschluss?
> 
> Betreibst du deine SSD am SATA3-Port? Falls ja, was hast du für Lese-/Schreibraten (und mit welchem Tool)?
> 
> ...



Hab ich, 2x, leider 1x defekt; suche schon ne Werkstatt die das Fixen kann, da muss ein neuer Sockel drauf.

Ob das am Sata3 hängt muss ich nachsehen, bin mir da unsicher, wenn ja, messe ich mal. 
Es wird aber sicherlich deutlich unter nativem sata3 leigen 
ich will die aber jetzt nicht an mein z77 hängen, das hat nämlich ne msata drauf, das langt da hin


----------



## Aslinger (4. November 2016)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> ich nehme das ud5 da es unkaputtbar sein soll das hat mich überzeugt



Ich kann ja mal die Rechnung von Okt. 2009 (250€) einscannen.


----------



## eisenhardt (4. November 2016)

pins kaputt ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. November 2016)

Eisen ja, auch, und 2 smd teile fehlen auch...


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (4. November 2016)

Es gibt 720 Möglichkeiten./Variationen

Kombinatorik - Mathepedia

Du kannst jede menge hin und ger stecken untereinander..
Bei mir hat es geholfen..


----------



## Spieler22 (4. November 2016)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Ich kann ja mal die Rechnung von Okt. 2009 (250€) einscannen.



Das würde ja bestätigen das es sich recht gut hält. Wobei man Mainboards ja auch meistens eher kaputt bastelt, als das sie von alleine das zeitliche segnen 
Das UD5 geht dann in den Rechner meiner Freundin, damit ich mein 2. Rex mit vollem Zubehör und OVP wieder bekomme und es verscheuern kann  ( die ist kein Angebot, an die lieben Mods, bitte bannt mich nicht wieder  )


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (4. November 2016)

...nur ganz kurz. Hab heute 48GB ECC RAM in P6T7 WS eingebaut. Wie teste ich ob der gesamte RAM mit dem geOCten System stabil funktioniert?


----------



## eisenhardt (4. November 2016)

ich mach das immer mit linx oder prime95 da kann man einstehlen wie viel ram das nutzt beim testen


----------



## XerXis-V (4. November 2016)

Hab mein UD5 jetzt mit einen i7 920 geupdatet.  Es läuft jetzt mit den X5650 ganz prima im Testaufbau. Kurzes antesten des übertakten verlief auch problemlos. 

Werde nachher mal alles in ein Gehäuse einbauen und versuchen in Richtung 4GHz zu gehen.


----------



## sheriff_80 (4. November 2016)

Sooooo wer war der geisteskranke der hier laut rumgetönt hat es könnte sein das meine Ram probleme von nem zu fest angezogenem cpu kühler kommen?? Hmmm??? Hmmm???...

KOMM HER UND LASS DICH KNUTSCHEN 

Also wirklich ich grade den kryos etwas gelockert, ram aus b1 in a1 und gebootet...ab ons bios und siehe da... 24 GB RAM ICH GLAUB MICH KNUTSCHT EIN ELCH  das hats wirklich gebracht.... ich hab ja echt an viel gwglaubt aber das dass hilft....

Also nochmal vielen vielen dank für diesen tipp....das has gebracht...

Natürlich auch ein großes dankeschün an alle andren die mir hier mit rat und tat zur seite gestanden sind....


----------



## Spieler22 (4. November 2016)

schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> ...nur ganz kurz. Hab heute 48GB ECC RAM  in P6T7 WS eingebaut. Wie teste ich ob der gesamte RAM mit dem geOCten  System stabil funktioniert?



So ein P6T7 hätte ich auch gern wieder


----------



## sheriff_80 (5. November 2016)

so bei nun rockstable Settings macht der x5650 mit 3x8 gb ddr3 auf 1747 mhz und cl9-9-9-24  im r15 genau 1003 cb.....


----------



## Spieler22 (5. November 2016)

ja gut, aber 1000 cb sind grundausbildung mit den 6kernern


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. November 2016)

Wobei so extrem viel mehr wirds nicht mehr.

Die 700cb mit dem Quad waren auch extem eng. Unter Wasser geht vielleicht noch was, aber 4,44GHz ist schon heftig.


----------



## Spieler22 (5. November 2016)

Viel mehr wirds nicht nein, ich glaube 1038cb oder so liegt mein Rekord mit diesem Xeon hier.  Mein Quad ging damals bis 4,7Ghz und der i7 den ich jetzt habe ( 4Ghz bei 1,18v, 4,4Ghz bei 1,3v ) wird mich früher oder später nochmal kennenlernen bzw. meine Wasserkühlung. Der hat sein ganzes Leben unübertaktet bei jemanden abgesessen und ist so ein geniales Teil. Hab ihn mit nem gebrauchten Mainboard dazu bekommen.  
 Die Werte für Luft sind schonmal ziemlich gut  Arbeitet im Moment mit 4Ghz bei meiner Freundin im PC.


----------



## sheriff_80 (5. November 2016)

Hallo.... naja also für mich geht rockstable wohl nicht viel mehr vor allem mit spannungen die ich auch getrist 24/7 lufen lassen kann..... benchstable is was andres... da würden wohl auch 5 ghz dank wakü und mora 3 drinn sein....

Mit besserem (und weit teurerem ) ram würde sicher auch noch was gehen..... aber ich weiss das ich auch so nen langen habe... daher kommts  mir nicht auf den letzten punkt im r15 an  -


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. November 2016)

Ich hab für meine Freundin nen 920, das langt da mehr als 2 mal, die organisiert nur ihre Musik.
Normal macht se das mit dem Lenovo x301 was ich ihr mal geschossen hab.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. November 2016)

Mein 2000er und 2133er ram war umsonst, aus dem Luxx verschenke Thread, muss nur meinen ecc ram dafür mal da rein haun


----------



## Spieler22 (5. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich hab für meine Freundin nen 920, das langt da mehr als 2 mal, die organisiert nur ihre Musik.
> Normal macht se das mit dem Lenovo x301 was ich ihr mal geschossen hab.


Ich habe das Glück das sie sich auch für Videospiele begeistert


----------



## sheriff_80 (6. November 2016)

Leute ich wüsste ein p6x58d premium für 100euros..... zuschlagen oder??

Dann könnt ich die tdp limitierung aushebeln und den 22er bzw. 23er turbo multi nutzen 

Oder kann mir jemand der profis sagen ob sich das p6x58d premium bios aufs p6td deluxe flashen lässt?? Laut nem artikel vin kingpin den ich gefunden hab sollte das gehen.... dann kann ich mir quasi um 10 euro ein p6x58d bios besorgen....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2016)

Wieso musst du fürs bios bezahlen? Download bei asus und flashen.


----------



## eisenhardt (6. November 2016)

ich weiß nur das die Boards fast Baugleich sind. Mich würde sowas auch interessieren


----------



## sheriff_80 (6. November 2016)

Geht das denn so einfach? Dachte da müsste ma erst eas wegen der falshen board id machen das es überhaupt flashbar ist... und wenns nicht passt wäre das board im arsch...... zumindest solange bis ich nen nen neuen bioschip habe..... so kann ichs mit dem chip versuchen.....gehts is alles paletti...gehts nicht chip raus alten wieder rein und p6x58d chio geht an nen bekannten weiter und es war gratis.....

Mfg stefan

Bei kingpincooling gibts nen fred wo das angeblich gemacht wurde und es funktioniert hat.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2016)

Ok, mit chip umstecken ist natürlich einfacher, aber cross-flash geht, habe mein msi x58 platinum zum platinum sli geflasht


----------



## sheriff_80 (6. November 2016)

Joa...laut aussage dessen ders auf kingping gemacht hat gehts nicht......" ASUS EZ Flash dont let you flash Rampage II bios or non-correct bios. I've go another way, to flash everything what i want."

Und dazu noch diese aussage...."Wrong flash for sure bricks the board 100%. Thats not any problem for me , because i built myself standalone flash programming hardware. But there is very easy and safe method to still check if crossflashing possible. Just get BIOS chip from somebody with more advanced model and swap it into your board. E.G. take bios chip from P6X58D and put into P6T . This is same result. If it work - then you can try usual reflashing. Still you will need to override/disable wrong mobo ID protection. "

Von dem her probier ichs lieber erst mit dem bios chip....


----------



## Spieler22 (6. November 2016)

crossflashen ist immer ein Risiko, Bios chips umstecken auch, wenn die Spannungsversorgen total anders ist. 

Hab n p6t se zu nem normalen p6t gecrossflasht, die sind aber auch baugleich. als ich es zu nem premium flashen wollte ist es gebrickt und lies sich auch durch umstecken des bios chips nicht mehr starten. es kann natürlich sein das es genau in dem moment kaputt gegangen ist, aber ich glaube ich habs gebrickt. 

bist du 100% sicher das es mit deinem board nicht auf 23 multi geht? wie gesagt speedstep und c states bitte mal deine einstellungen posten. mein rex hat nämlich exakt das gleiche gemacht wie dein board mit den falschen einstellungen dort.


----------



## eisenhardt (6. November 2016)

poste mall deine Einstellungen bitte hab ein ähnliches Problem mit dem Multi 27 brauche den das ich mit 5ghz und 2600mhz+ ram cinebench machen kann.


----------



## sheriff_80 (6. November 2016)

Also laut einigen aussagen geht das mit dem multi nicht weil asus bei dem board ein tdp limit bzw.current limit miteingebaut hat...und nan die option "disable turbo tdp limit" oder so ähnlich braucht um das zu aktivieren....

Aber ich kann gerne noch die einstellungen posten....

Darfich hier eigentlich den fred vom crossflashen auf kingpin verlinken?? Dann könnt ihr euch das mal ansehen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spieler22 (6. November 2016)

Die Einstellungen sehen gut aus. Es gibt tatsächlich diesen TDP Limit Kram und der verhindert den Turbo auf allen Kernen bei den Xeons. Aber wenn Speedstep disabled ist oder die C States an sind bei mir verhindert das auch den Turbomulti auf allen Kernen.


----------



## sheriff_80 (6. November 2016)

Ja also wenn speedstep disabled is isses klar... dann kannst du nur den normalen multi nutzen (beim x5650 eben 20)....


----------



## Spieler22 (6. November 2016)

Nein nein, dann kann ich schon den 22er multi nehmen, aber der funktioniert nur auf einem Kern, genau das gleiche wie bei dir passiert 

Dennoch, du wirst einfach nicht viel mehr aus der CPU rauskriegen, und ob du jetzt 21 Mutli oder 23 hast ändert nicht viel daran. Du hast ein paar bessere Ramteiler ok, aber ansonsten kannst du mit 21er multi und BCLK von 220 auch arbeiten. Wenn du jetzt den letzten CB rausholen willst mit optimierten Ram usw, dann versuch das mit dem Biostausch. Es bleibt aber ein Restrisiko. 

24/7 liegt der Sweetspot von den Xeons sowieso eher um die 3,5-3,8 Ghz und der letzte vernünftige Punkt mit akzeptablen Spannungen iwo zwischen 4Ghz und 4,4Ghz. Und da kommst du auch mit dem 21er Multi hin


----------



## eisenhardt (6. November 2016)

Meine rennt seit einer Woche mit 4.6ghz mit 1.49volt linx stabil und kühl mall schauen wan die cpu schlechter wird und mehr Spannung braucht


----------



## sheriff_80 (6. November 2016)

Also nen 21er multi kann ich nichtauswählen....20 oder 22 ....21 gibts bei mir nicht.... und ob ich jetz 220 bclk x20 multi... oder 220 bclk x 22er multi nehme is dann schun noch was um.... vor allem da ich temperaturmäßig durchaus noch gut luft nach oben habe und der ram dann mit 2000 mhz laufen jann dürfte das auch noch was machen..... im übrigen schrieb der ersteller vom crossflash fred noch was davon das mit dem p6x58d bios dann auch noch 10 bclk mehr drinn waren......

Edit: 4.35 ghz mach ich mit knappen 1.38v bei 65° core temp nach 2h prime

Mfg


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (6. November 2016)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Nein nein, dann kann ich schon den 22er multi nehmen, aber der funktioniert nur auf einem Kern, genau das gleiche wie bei dir passiert...



Komisch, aber den 22er Multi auf allen 6 Kernen bekomm ich mit meinem X5650 hin. Sofern ich deine Aussage richtig verstanden habe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spieler22 (6. November 2016)

1,5v auf 32nm, damit hast ihn bei zeiten kaputt. 

dann mach es, ich konnte auch nicht mit dem 20er multi leben, ende vom lied waren reichlich geld für ein Rex, weil neue Intel 6kerne unbezahlbar sind 

sgt hast du nicht richtig verstanden, das bezog sich nur auf die einstellungen mit denen es nicht möglich ist


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (6. November 2016)

*[Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Skylake? Westmere als CP...*

Passt


----------



## eisenhardt (6. November 2016)

Hab bei mir den multi 27 gerade zum laufen gebraucht mit llc aus und den Einstellungen viel glück beim versuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade 5ghz und 2600mhz ram cinebench versucht will die cpu nicht auch nicht mit 1.64volt ob ich sie schon schlechter gemacht habe oder das nur am hohen uncore takt liegt ich versuche es nächste Woche nochmal


----------



## Spieler22 (6. November 2016)

Ja gut, dann halt mal 1,7v probieren


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (6. November 2016)

Ich hab glaube ich etwas ******* gebaut. Vor einigen Tagen, hab ich 48GB ECC Ram ins P6T7 WS+X5650 eingebaut. Damit der Rechner damit startet, hab ich einen CMOS REset gemacht. Danach angefangen zu OCen. Irgendwann hat das Board rumgezickt, die CPU wäre overvoltaged. Dann ins BIOS rein und trotz 1,4V lag im HardwareMonitor über 1,8V an der CPU an. Kann mir das gar nicht erklären wie das passiert ist. Jetzt ist die Kiste nur noch im Standart Takt stabil. Sobald ich mit dem BCLK hoch gehe, schmiert mir der Rechner bei jedem Benchmark ab.
Meint ihr ich hab die CPU gebruzzelt oder es ist was am Board defekt gegangen? Kann es eventuell am ECC RAM liegen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2016)

Hast du die qpi spannung angehoben?


----------



## eisenhardt (6. November 2016)

ecc hatte ich auch das hat kein Problem gemacht. over volt meldung kommt bei mir ab 1.6 volt das was kaputt ist kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ausehr du hast mit 1.8 volt linx oder so gestartet wie weit geht der bclk den noch und wie sind die ram cpu uncore multis eingestielt ?
für solche tests hab ich mir gerade Lustige Dual core Xeons Bestellt


----------



## Knogle (6. November 2016)

Also ich habe auch kein Problem mit 1.8V auf 32nm


----------



## Spieler22 (6. November 2016)

Wenn du das Board gehimmelt hast komm ich persönlich vorbei und hau dich 

Andererseits n P6T7 mit Spannung zu töten, wäre schon fast wieder bewundernswert


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (6. November 2016)

Das ist die bootfähige konfig. Aber sobald ich nen Spielebenchmark starte z.B. Tomb Raider Bench oder Heaven stürtzt der Rechner ab.


----------



## Spieler22 (6. November 2016)

UCLK würde ich mal unter 3200 halten, gerade bei Ram vollbelegung.


----------



## eisenhardt (6. November 2016)

Der ram könnte am ende sein wen ich das so sehe der takt die Spannung und Timings kannst ja mall die timings auf 11 11 11 stellen oder den takt runter oder ram Spannung auf 1.65 die qpi dram spannung brauchst du nicht so hoch da könnten auch 1.25 volt reichen was soll die IOH spannung bringen mit der kenn ich mich noch nicht aus


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2016)

Lach, 758cb mit 6 Kernen, niedlich, ich hatte 696cb mit 4 Kernen


----------



## sheriff_80 (6. November 2016)

Eisenhardt  p6t oder was denn das fürn board?... mit den einstellungen is dann aber nic mit runtertakten bei idle oder?

@schnaeble  die cpu voltage is auch bissl arg hoch für den takt..... bei bclk 218 und 20er multi brauch ich 1.38 volt und qpi brauch ich auch erst bei nem uclk über 3700 mehr als 1.35 v bei der dram spannung würd ich nicht über 1.65v gehen für den dauerbetrien....restliche spannungen würd ich auf standard fixen....

Bei 4.35 ghz mach ich 1003 cb schneable


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (6. November 2016)

Mit UCLK 2887MHz RAM Spannung auf 1,52 und Timing 11,11,11,24 schmiert der Rechner ab sobald ich z.B. Tomb Raider starte. Cinebench läuft durch aber sobald es ins Spiel kommt geht nichts mehr.
Was mich auch etwas stört sind die Spannungen im Hardware Monitor


----------



## eisenhardt (6. November 2016)

ja ist dan ohne runter takten im idle habe das bei google gefunden kannst es ja testen overspeed protection Asus p6t deluxe

schnaebblefuchs kann es sein das dein Netzteil Kaput ist ich meine das die 14 volt bei dir die 12 volt Leitung vom Netzteil sein müsste


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (6. November 2016)

Das Netzteil könnte auch dahin sein...
Es ist dieses verbaut: Enermax ETA700AWT-M Triathlor FC 80 Plus Bronze: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Edit:
HwMonitor zeigt auch nur krumme Spannungen an. 
Ich suche morgen mal mein Multimeter raus und messe mal die Spannungen direkt an den Steckern. Dann hab ich Gewissheit, ob es das Netzteil ist.


----------



## sheriff_80 (6. November 2016)

Hab grade die einstellungen probiert um den 22er multi unter last zum laufen zu bringen...jedoch bei mir ohne erfolg.....auch bei deaktivierter tm und speedstep taktet er unter last nur mit 20er multi.....


----------



## eisenhardt (6. November 2016)

schnaebblefuchs hast du sowas schon versucht und dan die Multis hoch bis es instabil wird ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wen das nicht stabil lauft würde ich ein anderes Netzteil testen.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (6. November 2016)

Ja, hab mich auf diese Weise an den max. BCLK mit moderaten Spannungen hochgetastet. Dieser ist bei meinem Board 211. Bringt mir aber alles nichts wenn der Rechner nicht mal bei minimalem OC abschmiert. Ich bau mal morgen den alten RAM ein und check dann noch mal die Spannungen und das OC.


----------



## Knogle (6. November 2016)

Hast du ein Multimeter da? Das wuerde ich mal ans NT haengen aber ganz dringend!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2016)

Das sieht nach nem nt Problem aus, bei 1366 ist ein gutes Netzteil Gold wert.

Am benchtable hab ich n Delta DPS-500QB, im Main n Seasonig G550M, für meinen i5 2500k ist ein Seasonic Platinum Fannless da, und selbst der pc der Freundin wird ein Cooler Master G550m bekommen, alles DC-DC Netzteile, Gruppenregulierung ist hier ein Nachteil.


----------



## sheriff_80 (6. November 2016)

Darum werkelt auch bei mir ein seasonic 750 semi passives nt.....


----------



## rottwag (6. November 2016)

schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> Mit UCLK 2887MHz RAM Spannung auf 1,52 und Timing 11,11,11,24 schmiert der Rechner ab sobald ich z.B. Tomb Raider starte. Cinebench läuft durch aber sobald es ins Spiel kommt geht nichts mehr.
> Was mich auch etwas stört sind die Spannungen im Hardware Monitor



OMG - Netzteil ist hin! Würde den Rechner so gar nicht mehr betreiben... ansonsten reißt das NT den Rest noch mit in den Tod! 

Kauf dir n bequiet.... kann ich dir sehr empfehlen! insbesondere das Dark Pro 550W


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. November 2016)

Rott es gib viel mehr als BQ, und sogar besseres


----------



## XerXis-V (7. November 2016)

Echt Klasse wie die Plattform 1366 mit den doch später erschienen FX CPUs mithalten kann.

Mein x5650 @4.2 GHz ist im Vergleich mit meinen FX 8320 @4.2 GHz deutlich schneller. Nicht nur CB, sondern auch in Spielen.

Cpu z sagt mir im Bench das die Singelcoreleistung für den x5650 bei 1504 Punkte liegt. Der FX schaffte 1002 Punkte.

Bildbearbeitung und Videoschnitt ist deutlich schneller.

In World of Tanks haben sich die FPS bei höheren Grafikeinstellungen mehr als verdoppelt. 

GTA V selbes Bild wie bei WoT.

In BF 1 ist nur ca 25% mehr drin. 

Der Xeon sollte nur etwas zum Basteln sein, bis ich auf Zen wechseln wollte. Jetzt überleg ich den Xeon erstmal zu behalten und den FX in Rente zu schicken.

Welches Board bieten den besten SATA 3 Anschluss und USB 3 Support? Gerade mit den SATA hab ich gelesen das es leider nicht viel bringt?


----------



## Knogle (7. November 2016)

XerXis-V schrieb:


> Echt Klasse wie die Plattform 1366 mit den doch später erschienen FX CPUs mithalten kann.
> 
> Mein x5650 @4.2 GHz ist im Vergleich mit meinen FX 8320 @4.2 GHz deutlich schneller. Nicht nur CB, sondern auch in Spielen.
> 
> ...



Mit SATA 3 kann ich helfen wenn du mir ne PM schickst

Schick den FX in Rente


----------



## iGameKudan (7. November 2016)

Ich könnte heulen... Sitze hier gerade im Unterricht und der Lehrer meine "Wir haben da so ein RAID-System wo sie da ein paar Modis testen können...". 
Ich will zumindest das Board aus dem Rechner haben, ist ein P55M-UD4.  So ein tolles Board in einem PC, der vielleicht zwei Mal im Jahr zum Testen von RAIDs läuft...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. November 2016)

Was willst du damit? Die 1156er sind nicht wirklich so doll, da merkt man das Abspecken gegenüber x58 enorm, und auch das Thema Empfindlichkeit des IMC ist bei 1156 viel komplexer, ...


----------



## eisenhardt (7. November 2016)

Kann man beim ud5 die cpu pll unter 1.8 volt einstellen ? das sollte bei mir bald ankommen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. November 2016)

Müsste, bei den anderen gigabyte auch gehen.


----------



## XerXis-V (7. November 2016)

Hab das ga ex58 ud5 und man kann den Wert auf 1.8v festlegen.


----------



## Knogle (7. November 2016)

Man muss beachten dass 1156 schon die Northbridge in der CPU integriert hat, da läuft alles bisschen anders


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. November 2016)

Knogle, naja, so viel anders nicht.
Aber die Leistung hängt stark am dmi, und dem dual channel ram.
Man merkt ab nem Gewissen Punkt doch, dass der 1366 anders ist.

Nichtsdestotrotz, selbst damit kann man heute noch was machen, und zwar nicht nur Office.


----------



## Knogle (7. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Knogle, naja, so viel anders nicht.
> Aber die Leistung hängt stark am dmi, und dem dual channel ram.
> Man merkt ab nem Gewissen Punkt doch, dass der 1366 anders ist.
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz, selbst damit kann man heute noch was machen, und zwar nicht nur Office.


Schade halt nur dass es keine brauchbaren 32nm CPUs fuer 1156 gibt


----------



## eisenhardt (7. November 2016)

Wen man ein Board wechselt kann es sein das man dann andere Spannungen für den gleichen takt braucht ? 
wen ja wer das cool alles neu testen .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. November 2016)

32nm sind da halt nur dual core mit smt und igp.


----------



## sheriff_80 (7. November 2016)

Hmmmpfffg wann kommt endlich mein p6x58d premium bios chip..... afundos und bios liegen schun am stick......  aber ich wills nicht flashen...


----------



## rottwag (8. November 2016)

So Leute, gtx 970 in der Bucht für gutes Geld verkauft und eine gtx 1070 geordert!  ..ist dann jetzt die 3. Gfx die ich mit dem x58 fahre und sicher nicht die letzte.

Werde dann Mal testen, ob der x5670 irgendwo anfängt zu limitieren...


----------



## Spieler22 (8. November 2016)

Der X5650 bei mir limitiert zum Beispiel bei Dying Light in 1440p ab und zu, wenn viele Zombies am Start sind, allerdings ist das bei ca 70 FPS der Fall 

Habe eine GTX 980 TI mit 1560/4000Mhz, was dann so ca ne 1080 sein dürfte


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (8. November 2016)

Mal ne blöde Frage.

Passt so einer bei uns rein? Ja oder..

Intel Xeon X5690 3,46 GHz CPU no Heatspreader ohne IHS f Apple Mac Pro 4,1 2009 675901057806 | eBay


----------



## rottwag (8. November 2016)

Ja passt, aber Spar dir das Geld und Kauf ne kleinere Variante (x5670 o.ä.)

Die CPU s takten alle relativ gleich gut hoch. Limitieren kann evtl ein niedriger Multi, den hast du beim x5670 oder höher aber eher nicht.
(22x200=4,4 Ghz, mehr ist für 24/7 eh nie drin)

Gruß


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. November 2016)

Ja, kann nur sein, dass die Halteklammer dann stört.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (8. November 2016)

Na ich habe den 5675,, 
Habe so die Hoffnung das die ein wenig mehr machen. Weil die von Haus aus etwas mehr ab können.
Dann noch geköpft reizt mich schon


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. November 2016)

Bringt eher Nachteile bei den Prozessoren, die sind ja verlötet.


----------



## rottwag (8. November 2016)

Friendlyfire1968 schrieb:


> Na ich habe den 5675,,
> Habe so die Hoffnung das die ein wenig mehr machen. Weil die von Haus aus etwas mehr ab können.
> Dann noch geköpft reizt mich schon



...hab schon mit nem x5680 rumprobiert - der ging nicht besser als andere x5670.... den hohen Multi brauchte man im Prinzip gar nicht... bin jetzt aber auch kein mega-OCer. Mich interessieren nur 24/7 Settings...  gemessen an dem was man für nen x5690 zahlt, bekommt man nur wenig wenig mehr.


----------



## Knogle (8. November 2016)

Ein X5650 schafft prinzipiell auch 5GHz


----------



## eisenhardt (8. November 2016)

Ich fahre 4.6ghz für 24/7 seit fast 2 Wochen mit 1.49vcore  cpu bleibt unter 82 grad mit linx getestet xeon w3690.
Allso kann schon mehr nutzen für 24/7 aber zum empfehlen ist das nicht wen die cpus echt so schnell degradieren wie viele Leute sagen. naja wen bei mir was merklich schlechter wird schreib ich es euch. 

Bin auch am überlegen ob ich sowas mit einem anderen cpu mit mehr vcore teste. will endlich wissen was hinter der aussage steckt das cpus mit der zeit bei viel Spannung schlechter werden.
falls ich das echt mach Dan aber mit 1.6volt+.
Jemand eine Idee welche cpu gut dafür wehre dachte an eine billige mit 32 nm am beste mit 4 kernen oder 2 das ich das ganze mit Luft kühlen kann hab nur eine wakü.


----------



## XerXis-V (8. November 2016)

Ich glaube ob x5650 oder x5690 spielt keine Rolle. 4,0-4,4 GHz für 24/7 erreichen fast alle Xeons.

Einzig der Multi zum Testen mag einen Vorteil bringen.


----------



## Knogle (8. November 2016)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> Ich fahre 4.6ghz für 24/7 seit fast 2 Wochen mit 1.49vcore  cpu bleibt unter 82 grad mit linx getestet xeon w3690.
> Allso kann schon mehr nutzen für 24/7 aber zum empfehlen ist das nicht wen die cpus echt so schnell degradieren wie viele Leute sagen. naja wen bei mir was merklich schlechter wird schreib ich es euch.
> 
> Bin auch am überlegen ob ich sowas mit einem anderen cpu mit mehr vcore teste. will endlich wissen was hinter der aussage steckt das cpus mit der zeit bei viel Spannung schlechter werden.
> ...



Nen 45nm wäre da interessanter zB ein E5503


----------



## Spieler22 (8. November 2016)

Die 32nm müssten zumindest in der Theorie schneller degradieren als 45nm cpus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. November 2016)

Tun se auch, kenne kaum degradierte 920er, beim x5560 gabs schon mal Meldungen


----------



## eisenhardt (8. November 2016)

will es mit 32 nm testen habe angst das es bei 45nm zu lange dauert Jemand ne Idee für ne günstige cpu am besten mit wenig kernen und hohem Multi ? würde das ding Dan einfach übers we linx oder prime rennen lassen und unter der Woche kann mein kleiner Bruder drauf zocken mit 1.6 Volt + .
Davor natürlich ein paar takt raten mit verschiedenen Spannungen auf Stabilität testen um Dan einen vergleich zu haben nach ein paar Wochen 1.6 volt + wen sie das so lange mit macht was haltet ihr davon ?

Hab vor einer Woche ein w3505 bestehlt sollte fast das gleiche sein wie ein e5503


----------



## XerXis-V (8. November 2016)

Die kleinsten Xeons sind für unter 10€ zu haben.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (8. November 2016)

XerXis-V schrieb:


> Die kleinsten Xeons sind für unter 10€ zu haben.



Die Bretter sind nur mega teuer geworden.. Mittlerweile lohnt er sich echt nur wenn man günstig ein 1366 X58 Brett bekommt, sonst frisst der Sparvorteil den Brettkauf auf :/
Hab meinen 1156 wieder in Betrieb genommen, da es schlichtweg keine bezahlbaren Mobos mehr gibt


----------



## sheriff_80 (8. November 2016)

Auf ebei is momentan ein evga sr2 inkl. 2x x5690 und komplette pc drum herum um 410 ocken zu haben.....


----------



## XerXis-V (8. November 2016)

100€ ist zu teuer für ein Board?

Günstig ist es natürlich nicht. Aber ich find es für die Leistung mit einen 6 Kerner super.

Einziger Nachteil sind halt die Anschlüsse die fehlen oder auf den Boards schlecht verteilt sind.


----------



## eisenhardt (8. November 2016)

gibt es immer wieder für 100 die Boards am besten in der ganzen eu schauen mit ebay suchen und wen man Spaß am übertakten hat sind die ein Traum


----------



## XerXis-V (8. November 2016)

Mein ud5 kam für 100€ aus Deutschland. Es sieht aus wie kaum gebraucht. Kein Staub und auch die Löcher für die Mainboardschrauben jungfräulich.


----------



## sheriff_80 (8. November 2016)

Sind doch momentan auch wieder 2x p6x58d premiums um nen 100er zu haben.....  wenn ich mich nicht irre...


----------



## Spieler22 (8. November 2016)

Meins kommt morgen und mein Asus auch


----------



## DasRegal (8. November 2016)

Vielleicht auch für euch interessant:
[How to] NVMe SSD an Mainboard ohne UEFI




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. November 2016)

Nvme boot hatte knogle glaub irgendwo zum laufen bekommen?


----------



## Knogle (9. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nvme boot hatte knogle glaub irgendwo zum laufen bekommen?



Jop, einstecken--> läuft


----------



## Alabamaman (9. November 2016)

Servus! Was denkt ihr ist schneller in BF1 nen i7 920 @3,6ghz oder nen i5 6500 stock?


----------



## XerXis-V (9. November 2016)

Der 6500!

Edit: nochmal geschaut aber 30% Unterschied dürften es sein. HT spielt ja beim Gaming noch keine große Rolle.


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (9. November 2016)

XerXis-V schrieb:


> Der 6500!
> 
> Edit: nochmal geschaut aber 30% Unterschied dürften es sein.


Solche Pauschalaussagen sind nichtssagend, wenn man nicht die Grafikkarte bzw. die Einstellungen nennt? 
Wenn die Grafikkarte bei den bevorzugten Einstellungen zu annähernd 100% ausgelastet wird, sollte die CPU auch noch ausreichend sein.


----------



## XerXis-V (9. November 2016)

Sgt.Speirs schrieb:


> Solche Pauschalaussagen sind nichtssagend, wenn man nicht die Grafikkarte bzw. die Einstellungen nennt?
> Wenn die Grafikkarte bei den bevorzugten Einstellungen zu annähernd 100% ausgelastet wird, sollte die CPU auch noch ausreichend sein.



Hast du vollkommen recht. Er hat aber nur nach der CPU und genau diesen einen Spiel gefragt.

Dann könnte man auch noch ausführen das BF1 ein CPU Monster ist und auch gerne mehr als 4 Kerne sieht in Kombination mit einen hohen Takt.

Manche kleinere i5 haben auch mit 64 Spielern schon zu kämpfen. 
Hab da ein fall mit einen Ivy i5.

Passende Grafikarte ist natürlich vorausgesetzt. Mit einer 270x limitiert keine CPU.

Edit: keine halbwegs passende CPU.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. November 2016)

Eben, bf1 profitiert bei sonst gleicher Architektur mit dx11 mit ca 30% plus bei den min FPS.

Dank des IPC Vorsprung dürfte der i5 dennoch etwas schneller sein.


----------



## Alabamaman (10. November 2016)

Vielen Dank für eure einschätzungen habe eigentlich gedacht das der i7 920 @3,6ghz etwas schneller ist wie der i5 6500 da er nur 4 Kerne hat und der i7 4+HT da ich auch gelesen habe das BF1 fast jeden 4 Kern CPU in die Knie zwingt es soll


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2016)

Ja, und nein.
Ein 6700k ist etwa doppelt so schnell wie der 920 damals.
Da spielt natürlich auch der Taktunterschied von 2,8GHz zu 4ghz ne Rolle, trotzdem reden wir von einer massiven IPC Steigerung.
So langsam werden wir jetzt mit den nächsten Generationen an Prozessoren den Nehalem endlich zum Alteisen tragen.


----------



## Knogle (10. November 2016)

Hat jemand hier kaputte Mainboards da welche nicht mehr gebraucht werden?


----------



## Alabamaman (10. November 2016)

Gehst jetzt unter die Schrott Händler


----------



## Knogle (10. November 2016)

Schon laenger


----------



## Krachbummente (10. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Tun se auch, kenne kaum degradierte 920er, beim x5560 gabs schon mal Meldungen



Bei meinen i7 950 hats ca. 3 Jahre gedauert, bis ich 4.2 GHz nicht mehr zum laufen bekommen habe. Meinen X5650 habe ich rund 2 Jahre bei 4.4 GHz mit 1.45 Vcore und 1.375 V VTT laufen gelassen, jetzt brauche ich das schon fast für 4 GHz . Beide CPUs wurden regelmäßig relativ stark ausgelastet (ich habe ziemlich viel BF3 und BF4 gespielt).


----------



## eisenhardt (10. November 2016)

das passiert wen ich vor dem pc sitze und Lw habe ist aber nicht stabil leider glaube ich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier kaputte Mainboards da welche nicht mehr gebraucht werden?


Was hast vor?


----------



## Knogle (10. November 2016)

Diese zum laufen zu bringen  als Elektrotechnik Student hab ich Zugang zu allen technischen Geräten an meiner Uni


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2016)

Dafür stelle ich dir gern 2 bords zur Verfügung, wenn beide wieder gehen hätte ich gern eines zurück 

Achja, ne gtx285, hd2900pro und hd4870x2 hätte ich dafür auch da.


----------



## Spieler22 (10. November 2016)

Ich könnte nen AsRock Extreme stellen @knoggle


----------



## Knogle (10. November 2016)

Schreibt mir einfach ne PN 
Bitte auch sagen was kaputt ist


----------



## Alabamaman (11. November 2016)

Ja ne GTX285 aus einem extremen Raucher Zimmer hab ich auch geretet die sieht übel aus erst vor 2tagen kannste auch haben^^
Soll ich sie dir so schicken wie ich sie gefunden habe? Das wird Lustig


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. November 2016)

Ist die hin, oder nur dreckig?
Bei mir fehlen zwei smd teile, daher wohl auch die bildfehler.


----------



## Knogle (11. November 2016)

Alabamaman schrieb:


> Ja ne GTX285 aus einem extremen Raucher Zimmer hab ich auch geretet die sieht übel aus erst vor 2tagen kannste auch haben^^
> Soll ich sie dir so schicken wie ich sie gefunden habe? Das wird Lustig



Kannst du gerne machen


----------



## sheriff_80 (11. November 2016)

Hallo leute....

Soooo eine erfolgsmeldung....auf meinem p6td deluxe läuft erfolgreich das bios vom p6x58d premium inkl dessen funktionen.....

Nun hab ich das ganze ja gemacht um beim übertakten das tdp limit von 95w das aufm p6td hinterlegt is zu deaktivieren.... 

Die funktion wird mir auch angezeigt...jedoch ausgegraut.... weis jemand was ich da einstellen muss um die funktion nutzen zu können??


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. November 2016)

Nope, geht nicht 
Aufwand für nix...
Man man man, da lob ich mir Gigabyte, die haben das nicht drin, sonst würd emein 5620 niemals die 4GHz packen.


----------



## sheriff_80 (11. November 2016)

Sollte gehen laut einign aussagen im netz.... muss später mal genauer schauen....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. November 2016)

Nicht mit jeder cpu.


----------



## sheriff_80 (11. November 2016)

Ahhh.... dann liegts an der cpu und nicht am bios? Das dann natürlich was anderes.... dachte due tdp grenze wäre da im bios hinterlegt und nicht auf der cpu....


----------



## sheriff_80 (11. November 2016)

Kann mir wer nen tipp geben woher ich die afudos 2.36 engeneering version bekomme??

Scheint die einzige zu sein die die bios rom id. Beim flashen ignoriert....


----------



## Knogle (11. November 2016)

Brauchst nur die richtigen Parameter zu nutzen


----------



## sheriff_80 (11. November 2016)

Welche denn?? Afudos/ip6t-ws-asus-pro-1205.rom/pbnc/n    gibt immer die fehlermeldung cant open rom

So habs jetz hinbekommen das er das romfile öffnet.... 

Jetz bekomm ich aber ne error meldung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. November 2016)

2m file und nur 1m Baustein?


----------



## sheriff_80 (12. November 2016)

??? P6tx58d premium bios chip...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2016)

Das heißt, wenn du den von ebay hast, leider nichts.
Es kann durchaus sein, dass engineering bios größer sind als serien-bios, das muss nicht in einen üblichen chip passen.
Du könntest aber schaun, ob du nen bios chip mit großer Kapazität bekommst, wo du das drauf bekommst. 
Ist aber natürlich nur ein Versuch.


----------



## sheriff_80 (12. November 2016)

Bios ist von bios shop.com   warum engeneering bios? Das bios ist die neueste version von der asus support liste.... nur das flash tool afudos is in der engeneering version da es nur mit dieser möglich ist die bios id zu umgehen...( crossflash)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2016)

Achso


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (12. November 2016)

Nur ne kleine Rückmeldung von mir seitens Netzteil. Ich hatte damals gemessen und die Spannungen waren tatsächlich außerhalb der Norm. Nun hab ich das Netzteil gegen ein EVGA Supernova ausgetauscht. Seit dem läuft der Rechner stabil und die 980ti macht auch endlich die >1500MHz mit. Das einzigste ist der ECC Ram welcher sich nicht übertakten lässt sondern nur schärfere Timings (7-7-7-20) annimmt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2016)

Das ist auch ausreichend, der Unterschied bei Tripple Channel ist eh nicht groß.


----------



## Spieler22 (12. November 2016)

@schnaebblefuchs also lebt das heilige p6t7 noch  ?


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (12. November 2016)

...läääuuft...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2016)

Wah ein SC, wie geil.
Das ist eines von 3 boards die ich gern mal hier hätte, die anderen zwei:
GA-X58-UD9
EVGA SR2


----------



## Spieler22 (12. November 2016)

Aber die Präsentation ist zweifelhaft.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2016)

Wayne, Hauptsache es läuft


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (12. November 2016)

Wenn die Seitenabdeckung zu ist, sieht man nichts mehr vom Innen"leben". Das geilste sind dann die Apple Fanboys wenn sie den Rechner sehen..."ja voll geil, du hast n Mac"... - klaaaar, hab ich Digga...not


----------



## XerXis-V (12. November 2016)

schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> ...läääuuft...



Eine ganz nette Ordnung in den Kasten!


----------



## Spieler22 (12. November 2016)

Bei mir finde ich die Schlauchführung noch suboptimal. Ich brauch allerdings n bisschen Spiel fürs Befüllen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und warum das Forum die Fotos automatisch kippt weiß ich nicht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2016)

Ist der B Channel hin?


----------



## Spieler22 (12. November 2016)

Da sind Riegel drin, leider keine Vengence, die hier( Corsair XMS) gabs mal für Lau zu nem Board und nochmal 30für Vengence war es mir nicht wert   Zumal die Vengence nichtmal dualrank sind -.-


----------



## iGameKudan (12. November 2016)

Was für Vengeance-Riegel sind das denn? 
Ich habe auch noch relativ frühe (die mit hohem Heatspreader) und sogar recht schnelle Vengeance-DDR3-Riegel im PC (1600MHz mit CL8), die sind definitiv Dual-Ranked. 

Zumal das ja mal Corsair's "Besserer, aber noch bezahlbarer" RAM war. Single Ranked kenne ich nur von extrem billigem Speicher oder solchem Blenderspeicher mit 9999MHz...


----------



## Spieler22 (13. November 2016)

Die "späteren" Vengence sind alle nur Single Ranked. Ab da wo die großen Speicherchips günstiger wurden, wars vorbei mit dual ranked bzw dual rank bei weniger als 8GB Kapazität. CPU-Z liest sie aus mit CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 und single rank und auch rein optisch, wenn ich sie mir ansehe sind sie single rank 

22. Woche 2012 sind diese hier produziert worden laut CPU-Z


----------



## sheriff_80 (13. November 2016)

Laut dem großem 8auer ram test sind da leider viele vermutlich gute rams unterwegs die nur single ranked sind und damit außer langsam leider nicht mehr viel sind....


----------



## Spieler22 (13. November 2016)

Naja sie laufen DDR 3 1800 cl9 und die xms sind dual rank. Ich glaube nicht das der Ram bei meinem System irgendwie limitieren sollte beim zocken. 

Frag mich nur was bei Mischbestückung passiert, weil theoretisch sind die xms ja damit ordentlich was schneller.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. November 2016)

Du kannst bei Gigabyte jeder bank andere Timings verpassen, takt muss halt gleich sein.


----------



## Spieler22 (13. November 2016)

Die Spezifikationen und Timings sind ja gleich, lediglich 1,5v zu 1,65v. Die XMS tuns aber auch mit 1,5v. Nein die Frage bezog sich auf eine Mischbestückung von Dualrank und Singlerank Modulen. Wo die Dualrankmodule ja bis zu 30% schneller sein sollen, als Singlerank Module.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. November 2016)

Achso, ok, das hab ich noch nicht durchtesten können


----------



## Spieler22 (13. November 2016)

Wird man halt schlecht Testen können. Evtl 2 Single Rank Module gegen 2 Dual Rank Module gegen gemischte Bestückung. Weil Takt und Timings sind ja gleich und trotzdem soll Dual Rank ordentlich schneller sein. Frag mich nur wie das dann läuft. Für das Mainboard ist beides der gleiche Speicher DDR1600 CL9, der eine liest und schreibt aber 30% schneller. Dass das Mainboard da nicht durcheinander kommt


----------



## iGameKudan (13. November 2016)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Die "späteren" Vengence sind alle nur Single Ranked. Ab da wo die großen Speicherchips günstiger wurden, wars vorbei mit dual ranked bzw dual rank bei weniger als 8GB Kapazität. CPU-Z liest sie aus mit CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 und single rank und auch rein optisch, wenn ich sie mir ansehe sind sie single rank
> 
> 22. Woche 2012 sind diese hier produziert worden laut CPU-Z


Hm, da hast du mit dem RAM aber ins Klo gegriffen... Habe fast die gleiche Part-Nummer (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8) und auch das eine Review wo die mal bei deinem RAM (als Tri-Kit-Version) unter den Heatspreader geguckt haben meinte, dass die doppelseitig besetzt sind.

Da achte ich seit einem PCGH-Artikel vor längerer Zeit besonders drauf.... Der Performance-Unterschied ist z.T. so groß, dass 1600er-Riegel schneller wie 2400er-Riegel sind.

Mich würde ja fast interessieren, was bei RAM mit mehr wie 1600MHz noch so an Leistung abfällt... Bei den normalen Dual-Channel-Plattformen macht das ja im CPU-Limit einen deutlichen Unterschied, aber wie das bei Tri- oder Quad-Channel aussieht hat leider noch keiner getestet.


----------



## Spieler22 (13. November 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Hm, da hast du mit dem RAM aber ins Klo gegriffen... Habe fast die gleiche Part-Nummer (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8) und auch das eine Review wo die mal bei deinem RAM (als Tri-Kit-Version) unter den Heatspreader geguckt haben meinte, dass die doppelseitig besetzt sind.
> 
> Da achte ich seit einem PCGH-Artikel vor längerer Zeit besonders drauf.... Der Performance-Unterschied ist z.T. so groß, dass 1600er-Riegel schneller wie 2400er-Riegel sind.



In einem Artikel wurde aber auch gesagt, dass es auf die verwendete Auflösung ankommt, ob man das überhaupt merkt und auf das verwendete RamInterface. Da hole ich mit Tripplechannel die verlorenen 30% wieder raus . Bis jetzt hab ich in 1440p sowieso nie ein CPU/Ram Limit und merke auch keinen unterschied ob der Ram 1333 oder 1800 läuft. Von daher seh ich das relativ entspannt


----------



## iGameKudan (13. November 2016)

Naja, kommt eher weniger auf die Auflösung, sondern die CPU-Last an - die ist ja aber mit einer höheren Auflösung geringer. 

Siehs positiv, dafür ist dein RAM besser übertaktbar... Meine 1600 CL8-Riegel machen nicht mal 1866MHz bei 9-9-9-24er-Latenzen - und für die paar MHz buttere ich da nicht sogar noch 0,2V (1,65V statt 1,45V...) drauf. 

Grundsätzlich habe ich bisher bezüglich RAM-OC in die Tonne gegriffen - ich hatte zwar immer RAM der sich mehr oder weniger weit undervolten ließ (der Knaller war mal mein TeamElite DDR3-1333er-RAM von Ende 2012, der in Vollbestückung sogar mit 1,31V, der niedrigsten Einstellung vom Board , statt 1,5V stabil lief...), aber OC-technisch ging praktisch nie was.


----------



## Spieler22 (13. November 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Naja, kommt eher weniger auf die Auflösung, sondern die CPU-Last an - die ist ja aber mit einer höheren Auflösung geringer.
> 
> Siehs positiv, dafür ist dein RAM besser übertaktbar... Meine 1600 CL8-Riegel machen nicht mal 1866MHz bei 9-9-9-24er-Latenzen - und für die paar MHz buttere ich da nicht sogar noch 0,2V (1,65V statt 1,45V...) drauf.
> 
> Grundsätzlich habe ich bisher bezüglich RAM-OC in die Tonne gegriffen - ich hatte zwar immer RAM der sich mehr oder weniger weit undervolten ließ (der Knaller war mal mein TeamElite DDR3-1333er-RAM von Ende 2012, der in Vollbestückung sogar mit 1,31V, der niedrigsten Einstellung vom Board , statt 1,5V stabil lief...), aber OC-technisch ging praktisch nie was.



Die ist mit höheren Auflösungen nur prozentual geringer. Ansonsten bleib sie  gleich bzw steigt sogar leicht an 
Naja im CPU/Ram-Limit halte ich mich bei 1440p trotz 980Ti eigentlich nie auf und wenn liegt das bei weit über 60FPS oder das spiel ist aus der Arma Reihe . Die Programmieren immernoch für 10Ghz Singlecore Prozessoren in dem Verein 

Ach ich glaube bei TrippleChannel habe ich damit zumindest beim Zocken und normalen Arbeiten keinen Nachteil, von daher seh ich das wie gesagt entspannt. Leider kann man auf dem REX den Ram nicht undervolten. 1,5v ist da das Niedrigste


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. November 2016)

Macht auch rel wenig Sinn. Der IMC braucht schon oft über 1,6v für mehr als 1600mhz,  leider wollte ja neulich die 2000er stufe beim RAM nicht.
Muss mal den corsair dominator ram testen.


----------



## Spieler22 (13. November 2016)

Naja das geht aber auch bei Offset Werten für CPU und die IOH und ICH nicht. Habe den super duper i7 920 der 3,5Ghz bei 1,1v fährt, nur leider ist die Vid bei 1,18v und per Offset gehts nur rauf und nicht runter. Damit würde er aber permanent 1,1v anlegen, was wiederum viel höher ist als die idlespannung bei nem 12x Multi. Gleiches beim Ram, auch wenn es selten sinn macht, könnte man die Option wenigstens anbieten


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. November 2016)

Wie war das mit funktionierenden Turbo mode und absenken des Multi. Ich kann im bios gleich 21x210 einstellen beim W3520!
Aber wozu wenn auch sparen geht. Eist und speedstep ist an.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## eisenhardt (14. November 2016)

Heute ist mein ud5 gekommen fehlen leider nur noch die lustigen dual core cpus. 
Das ud5 richt wie neu.


----------



## XerXis-V (15. November 2016)

Ich hab wieder mal ein kleines Problem!

Ich hab hier noch eine Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 die ja bekanntlich nicht für Sockel 1366 geeignet ist. Bekomm ich die irgendwie verbaut? Der Boden von der Pumpe ist sehr konvex, gibt das Probleme?
Wichtig wäre auch noch zu wissen ob die Pumpe nicht auf der Klammer des Prozessors aufliegt?

Bastelarbeiten sind natürlich kein Problem.


----------



## eisenhardt (15. November 2016)

die Klamer wo die cpu hält kannst du zu not weg schrauben hab ich auch machen müssen für meine wakü .
Loch Abstand ausmessen wen es nicht passt halt neu löcher in die Halterung vom kühler bohren dran schrauben und freuen


----------



## DasRegal (17. November 2016)

So, ich habe mein absolutes Firestrike Limit gefunden. *Endlich über 20k*. Wen es interessiert...die maximale Leistungsaufnahme während des Runs ist bis auf 1155W geklettert. 

i7 970 @ 4860Mhz / Uncore @ 4280Mhz
12GB Crucial @ 1944Mhz 8-10-8-24 1T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dasregal`s 3DMark - Fire Strike score: 20278 marks with a GeForce GTX Titan Z


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2016)

Ne z ist quasi 2 gtx 780ti?


----------



## DasRegal (18. November 2016)

Genau zwei 780ti bzw eher zwei Titan Black.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2016)

Dann wären aber 2x 6gb verbaut, oder?


----------



## Razor0601 (18. November 2016)

Hallo Leute habe heute ein Intel S5520HC mit 2 Quadcores bekommen. Jetzt wollte ich mal wissen welches Tool sich gut zum übertakten  eignet, da im BIOS ja keine Funktionen zum Übertakten da sind.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2016)

Wenn dann rweverything und set fsb, da musst du aber mal hier genauer lesen, knogle hatte dazu mehr geschrieben.


----------



## Razor0601 (19. November 2016)

So, hab jetzt direkt 2 X5650er eingebaut mit 2 Arctic Freezer 13. An der Kühlerbefestigungsplatte der 2. CPU musste ein bisschen modifiziert werden. Nun passt es. Der Vorbestitzer hatte beide angeblich locker mit 4Ghz laufen gehabt. Bin ich mal gespannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. November 2016)

Diese werte wirst du nicht alltagstauglich ohne SR2 hinbekommen.


----------



## Razor0601 (19. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Diese werte wirst du nicht alltagstauglich ohne SR2 hinbekommen.



Na 600,- für bisschen takten ist mir das Board dann auch nicht wert. Und die Serverboards sind ja nun auch nicht gerade billig.


----------



## DasRegal (19. November 2016)

Razor0601 schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt direkt 2 X5650er eingebaut mit 2 Arctic Freezer 13. An der Kühlerbefestigungsplatte der 2. CPU musste ein bisschen modifiziert werden. Nun passt es. Der Vorbestitzer hatte beide angeblich locker mit 4Ghz laufen gehabt. Bin ich mal gespannt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin da sehr skeptisch. Halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## XerXis-V (20. November 2016)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Ich bin da sehr skeptisch. Halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden.



Vorallem mit den Arctic Freezer 13, kann kaum glauben das die bei erhöhten Spannung die CPUs kühlen können.

Hab mit den Dingern nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht bei stärkeren CPUs.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. November 2016)

Du kannst die Spannung bei dem board eh nicht simpel erhöhen.


----------



## LDNV (21. November 2016)

Hallo in die fleißige Runde  

Werde Anfang des Monats auch mit in den "Club" hier einsteigen. 

Mit einem Sapphire Pure Black X58 samt Xeon X5650 und 24 GB G.Skill Ripjaws. 

Freue mich schon sehr auf das Basteln und Testen , lese hier schon ewig immer mal zwischen durch mit und habe einen FX 8120 im anderen Sys der eine Ablöse sucht  

Zu dem Board habe ich hier bisher nichts gelesen, hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. November 2016)

Afaik sehr selten, damit dürften die Erfahrungen eher klein ausfallen.
Sind in der CPU Liste der 980x und 990x drin?


----------



## LDNV (21. November 2016)

Weiß ich nicht, finde bei Sapphire zwar das Board aber keine Support Liste. 

Was ich bisher gefunden habe war zum einem der Thread: 

Stuck at ~4Ghz with X5650 and Sapphire Pure Black X58

Zum anderen das Video : 

SAPPHIRE X58 PURE BLACK BIOS [PCAXE.COM] - YouTube

Und zum letzten, die Aussage von dem jenigen der es mir überlässt,  das der gute bei ihm schon über 4 GHz lief, er ihn aber unter Wasser bei 3,4 Betrieben hätte.


----------



## sheriff_80 (21. November 2016)

Nabend... mal ne kleine frage am rande.... jemand ne idee wie lange 1 linx eun bei 16 gb ram dauern könnte?? Oder ca sollte....

Mfg


----------



## eisenhardt (23. November 2016)

Ich hab nach linx 8gb aufgegeben weil es mir zu lange gedauert hat.
Meine Dual core cpus sind noch nicht da china halt... 
will mein ud5 aber testen hat jemand eine Idee welche cpu günstig ist mit einem hohem Multi 24+ will cinebench mit 5.2ghz oder mehr testen und mein w3690 ist mir zu schade ich bau den besser nicht auf ein Board wo man 2 volt auf die cpu geben kann safety first 
der xeon x5677 scheint geeignet zu sein aber zu teuer.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (23. November 2016)

Verlockend.
2x  X5670 für 75€!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (23. November 2016)

Hi

Das Ding ist verlockend.. Da juckt es mir echt in den Fingern. mist.

EVGA Classified SR-2, LGA 1366/Sockel B,  Xeon, Dual CPU Mainboard 425022361555 | eBay


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (23. November 2016)

Das ist richtig gut . Mach 550€!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## drizzler (24. November 2016)

Hi, 

bin neu hier aber lese schon eine ganze Weile mit und bin themenbezogen auch eher in den englischen Foren unterwegs.

Mal ne Frage : Hat jemand von euch ein Gigabyte X58A OC und darauf 8GB Module laufen. Ich habe auf GEIL Black Dragon DDR3 1333 MHZ 8GB Module (sind double rank) getauscht und die Teile laufen leider nicht rund, erzeugen BSODs, selbst mit Standard-Settings etc. Die Module laufen auf einem anderen Board fehlerfrei und Memtest86 zeigt keine Probleme.

Vorher liefen 6x4 Corsair XMS3 1600 ohne Probleme. Hat das Board eventuell (warum auch immer) Probleme mit double rank Modulen?

Danke.



Friendlyfire1968 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Das Ding ist verlockend.. Da juckt es mir echt in den Fingern. mist.
> 
> EVGA Classified SR-2, LGA 1366/Sockel B,  Xeon, Dual CPU Mainboard 425022361555 | eBay




Ich persönlich würde dann aber eher das andere Angebot in Anspruch nehmen, wenn man eh schon fast überlegt Neupreis zu zahlen.
Edit : die Wasserkühlungselemente sprechen natürlich wieder für das erwähnte Angebot, findet man ja sonst kaum noch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. November 2016)

Also DualRank müsste eigentlich sogar besser laufen, warum deine Zicken machen kann man ohne weitere Infos schwer sagen. Ich eürde mal schaun evtl die settings minimal zu entschärfen, oder Ramspannung hoch, ...


----------



## LDNV (24. November 2016)

Schön das sich hier noch immer neue einfinden, inkl. mir. 

Mal schauen, wenn ich noch irgendwo ein günstiges Board her kriege, vll. kriegt auch noch mein E5620 ein Zuhause nach dem er schon etliche Zeit "Obdachlos" ist. 

Aber so teuer wie die Boards sind lohnt sich das wohl leider kaum. 
Wobei der für ne kleine Zocker Mühle bestimmt auch echt nett wäre.

Das ist übrigens das Sapphire Boards. (Kühlkörper weiß lackiert) 

https://abload.de/img/71e4bbd0a83bd8d6972a3yas3u.jpg


----------



## drizzler (24. November 2016)

Hatte gehofft, dass vll. jemand genau mit diesen Rams auf dem Board schonmal Probleme hatte . Fliegen bei mir aber vermutlich eh wieder raus, da sie mir doch mit den roten Leds nicht so gut gefallen im Zusammenspiel mit dem Board, aber werde bei Zeiten selbst intensiv auf Fehlersuche gehen.

 @LDNV Die MSI Bretter gibt es aktuell auf ebay fuer 79,99  als Gebrauchtware vom Haendler. 
MSI X58 Pro MS-7522 LGA 1366 fur i7 CPUs GBit LAN RAID 6x DDR3 Slots inkl Blende 816909054484 | eBay

Hat hier eigentlich wer die X58  "Nachbauten" die man teilweise auf ebay findet mal getestet?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. November 2016)

Knogle wollte es testen, keien Ahnung was da draus wurde.
Interessant wäre es, aber dank nur noch dual channel ram, wohl nicht ganz so interessant für die freaks hier 
eher wäre interessant, meien beiden Gigabyte x58er zu raparieren 

Wenn wer ne Firma kennt, die LGA1366 tauscht udn mehr, her mit dem Kontakt


----------



## LDNV (24. November 2016)

drizzler schrieb:


> Hatte gehofft, dass vll. jemand genau mit diesen Rams auf dem Board schonmal Probleme hatte . Fliegen bei mir aber vermutlich eh wieder raus, da sie mir doch mit den roten Leds nicht so gut gefallen im Zusammenspiel mit dem Board, aber werde bei Zeiten selbst intensiv auf Fehlersuche gehen.
> 
> @LDNV Die MSI Bretter gibt es aktuell auf ebay fuer 79,99  als Gebrauchtware vom Haendler.
> MSI X58 Pro MS-7522 LGA 1366 fur i7 CPUs GBit LAN RAID 6x DDR3 Slots inkl Blende 816909054484 | eBay
> ...



Danke dir, erstmal eins gesichert


----------



## drizzler (24. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Knogle wollte es testen, keien Ahnung was da draus wurde.
> Interessant wäre es, aber dank nur noch dual channel ram, wohl nicht ganz so interessant für die freaks hier
> eher wäre interessant, meien beiden Gigabyte x58er zu raparieren
> 
> Wenn wer ne Firma kennt, die LGA1366 tauscht udn mehr, her mit dem Kontakt



Schreib mal reusing-factory.de an. Explizit zwar kein LGA 1336, aber vll. können die ja doch helfen.

Auf ali gibt es auch Triple Nachbauten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. November 2016)

Das Problem dürfte ein Sockel sein 
Aber danke


----------



## eisenhardt (24. November 2016)

drizzler eventuell cpu zu fest? oder ram ein paarmal vertauschen vielleicht bringt es ja was.
Gibt es eine liste mit allen 1366 cpus ? weil suche immer noch eine für mein ud5 und finde immer neue kann mich aber nicht entscheiden so eine liste würde das einfacher machen


----------



## drizzler (24. November 2016)

Im englischen Wiki gibt es zumindest eine mit allen Xeons inkl. Multis etc.  Häng grad am Handy sonst würde ich den Link schicken. 

Tauschen etc schon probiert.  Leider nix List of Intel Xeon microprocessors - Wikipedia

Register Nehalem based.


----------



## eisenhardt (24. November 2016)

Danke damit kann ich mir endlich etwas übersiecht verschlafen 
ich will den xeon x5698


----------



## drizzler (24. November 2016)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> Danke damit kann ich mir endlich etwas übersiecht verschlafen
> ich will den xeon x5698



Hat leider nur 2 Kerne. Auf ebay gingen die Tage zwei weg für um die 350$  pro Stück


----------



## Spieler22 (24. November 2016)

LDNV schrieb:


> Danke dir, erstmal eins gesichert


Die Boards sind für Xeons mit X nicht gut geeignet, und das Kühlkonzept der Northbridge und Southbridge ist auch eher am unteren ende zu finden. Es gibt immer mal wieder Asus und Gigabyte für 100 Kröten auf Ebay. Meine 2 letzten sahen aus wie Fabrikneu, bestimmt haben sie die in irgendeinem Lager noch gefunden. Die 20€ sind meiner Meinung nach gut investiert.


----------



## eisenhardt (24. November 2016)

Oh wollte so max 30 euro zahlen für eine cpu für mein ud5.
Ein xeon e5640 wer vom preis ok aber nur 20er multi oder ein xeon w3565 multi 24 aber 45 nm 
naja erst mall drüber schlafen und von dem ud5 mit 2 volt auf der cpu treumen


----------



## LDNV (24. November 2016)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Die Boards sind für Xeons mit X nicht gut geeignet, und das Kühlkonzept der Northbridge und Southbridge ist auch eher am unteren ende zu finden. Es gibt immer mal wieder Asus und Gigabyte für 100 Kröten auf Ebay. Meine 2 letzten sahen aus wie Fabrikneu, bestimmt haben sie die in irgendeinem Lager noch gefunden. Die 20€ sind meiner Meinung nach gut investiert.


Für meinen X habe ich das Sapphire,  ich suchte was günstiges für meinen E 5620

Vom Smarty gesendet. Autokorrektur Fehler werden später behoben.


----------



## drizzler (24. November 2016)

Wo liegt denn das Problem bei MSI Brettern und X56xx?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. November 2016)

Einzig, dass du evtl. viel QPI Spannung brauchst.


----------



## Spieler22 (24. November 2016)

Nein, nicht einzig das man viel QPI Spannung braucht... der UCLK ist auf 20x gefixxt, der maximale Multi bei 5650 ist auf 20

Das heißt kein Turbomulti einstellbar und bei den kleinen X56xx UCLK = CPU Takt

UCLK maximum ist je nach cpu und board bei 3,8Ghz-4,2Ghz. Das heißt, falls die kleinen Xeons 4 Ghz laufen brauchst du dafür mega viel QPI Spannung, auf anderen Brettern laufen sie aber in der Regel sogar schneller und entspannter. Auf dem MSI brauchte ich 1,45v QPI Spannung was die NB über 120°C heiß werden lies für 4,2Ghz. Auf dem REX brauche ich 1,2V für 4,4Ghz und NB nie über 70°C 

Wenn man nun n x5670 kauft und die weiteren Multistufen hat, ist das Problem nicht mehr ganz so präsent, aber ob man die 20€ nun in die CPU oder das Board steckt, spielt dann ja auch keine wirkliche Rolle mehr. Beim Board hat man halt den Vorteil das die Kühler bei alternativen Boards besser dimensioniert sind, sowie die CPU Phasen. MSI = 5 Asus = 8-16 Gigabyte = 12 -16 AsRock = 8


----------



## drizzler (24. November 2016)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Nein, nicht einzig das man viel QPI Spannung braucht... der UCLK ist auf 20x gefixxt, der maximale Multi bei 5650 ist auf 20
> 
> Das heißt kein Turbomulti einstellbar und bei den kleinen X56xx UCLK = CPU Takt
> 
> ...



uncore fixxed auch mit rev 14 microcode? kenn das problem von gigabyte ex boards, da konnte man das mit dem update auf rev 14 beheben


----------



## Spieler22 (24. November 2016)

Das neuste Bios hab ich natürlich auch drauf gehabt, und sogar ein inoffizielles von oems was nach dem letzten offizielen was es auf der Homepage gibt erschienen ist. Hat alles nichts geholfen. Mit dem Microcode haben knoggle und ich auhc gelesen, da müsste man dann aber ein Custom Bios selber schreiben um das anzupassen


----------



## drizzler (25. November 2016)

Flashen mit microcode update funktioniert nicht ??? Habe gerade auf jeden Fall per MMTool den Microcode des neusten Bios fuer ein MSI X58 Pro updaten koennen. (von rev 13 auf rev 14) .
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## Spieler22 (25. November 2016)

wir habens gelassen, wollte das board nicht bricken und konnte es noch zurückgeben, bei ebay mit rückgaberecht gekauft und habe dann bisschen mehr in ein rex2 investiert


----------



## drizzler (25. November 2016)

Sollte aber eigentlich nix passieren, hab das selbst schon oft beim LGA 775 gemacht und auch zuletzt bei all meinen X58 Boards (REII Gene, P6X58-E, REIII und nu X58A OC). Haben natuerlich alle den Vorteil 2 Biosbausteine zu haben . 
Schade, dass du deins nicht mehr hast um es zu probieren 

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## Spieler22 (25. November 2016)

kannst es ja mal knoggle geben, der hat von den msi dinger gefühlt 10 stück, der fliegt und schwört auf die teile mit seinen xeon e 
generell ist dir glaub ich niemand böse wenn du es hier hochlädst, gibt ja einige hier mit dem msi board

aber wieso hast du bei den RE das überhaupt selber gemacht? die letzten bios revisionen haben doch den geupdateten mikrocode. beim x58a weiß ichs nicht genau, aber sollte doch auch vollen xeon x support haben?


----------



## drizzler (25. November 2016)

Von offiziell verfügbaren Biosfiles ist das für das Asus X58 Sabertooth das einzige welches rev 14 hat. Deswegen


----------



## Spieler22 (25. November 2016)

Also auf meinem Rex 2 kann ich alles mit dem Xeon machen, 22er Multi UCLK einstellen etc etc 
Was wäre denn bei der REV 14 anders


----------



## drizzler (25. November 2016)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Also auf meinem Rex 2 kann ich alles mit dem Xeon machen, 22er Multi UCLK einstellen etc etc
> Was wäre denn bei der REV 14 anders



Ja sicher. 
Mit rev14 wurden wohl alle Modelle der Xeons neu eingepflegt, die erst 2011 released worden sind, unter anderem der X5675 welchen ich auch betreibe.  In rev13 sind alle von 2010  (wie dein X5650)  enthalten (sieht man auch anhand des Releasedatums ganz am Ende des 1. Screens den ich vorher hochgeladen hatte).

Ob von rev13 nach rev14 irgendwelche Optimierungen an den Befehlsstrukturen  stattgefunden haben (wenn ueberhaupt moeglich) kann ich nicht sagen, da keine Ahnung von Microcode-Programmierung.

Ob es  ueberhaupt einen Unterschied macht (die X56xx sind ja vom Aufbau alle gleich)  kann ich auch nicht sagen, aber wenn es ein Update gibt, dann wird es ja vermutlich auch einen Sinn haben und bei manchen hat es ja auf aelteren Gigabyte - Brettern was gebracht.

Ob es beim MSI hiflt keine Ahnung, habe selbst leider keins zum testen hier.


----------



## Iryos (25. November 2016)

Wenn es so möglich wäre den uncore bug zu fixen dann würde ich mein Board zum versuchen benutzen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (25. November 2016)

Entweder stimmt mit dem Board was nicht oder die CPU spinnt.
Sobald ich Spannung ändere, ist nach dem reboot "OC failur".
Hab nach dem Tausch vom W3520 auf dem X5650 
cmos reset und Batterie raus. Danach im BIOS "load optimised defaults"


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## drizzler (25. November 2016)

Hallo,

habe jetzt zu dem aktuell erhaeltlichen MSI Brett auf ebay mal den Microcode in das Bios eingepflegt, also augenscheinlich fuer das MSI X58 Pro-E.

X58 Pro-E | MSI Deutschland | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design
MSI X58 Pro MS-7522 LGA 1366 fur i7 CPUs GBit LAN RAID 6x DDR3 Slots inkl Blende 816909054484 | eBay

Im Anhang befindet sich das Bios einmal als .rom und einmal in dem properitären MSI Format .8F0 , je nach dem wie ihr das Board flashen könnt.

Aber bitte nur flashen wenn ihr euch des Risikos bewusst seid, ich kann keine Garantie etc. geben, dass nichts passieren wird. Habe es wie beschrieben schon oft gemacht, aber ein Restrisiko gibt es immer.

Nach dem Update dann einen Biosreset machen, Einstellungen speichern vorher nicht vergessen ;D.
Ob es funktioniert hat lässt sich dann per AIDA auslesen (motherboard --> cpuid --> Zeile Microcode Revision), in CPU-Z z.B. wird es nicht richtig angezeigt).

Werde bei Zeiten dann eine Kurzanleitung schreiben wenn Interesse besteht und man es lieber selbst machen möchte (und ich auch keine Lust habe, dass für alle Boards zu machen ;D) , ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk und simpel.


----------



## drizzler (25. November 2016)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Entweder stimmt mit dem Board was nicht oder die CPU spinnt.
> Sobald ich Spannung ändere, ist nach dem reboot "OC failur".
> Hab nach dem Tausch vom W3520 auf dem X5650
> cmos reset und Batterie raus. Danach im BIOS "load optimised defaults"
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hast du händisch schon alle Einstellungen fixiert? Insbesondere die RAM Einstellungen? Hatte das Problem am Anfang auf meinen Gigabyte X58A OC auch, konnte es damit beseitigen. Welches Board hast du denn?


----------



## Iryos (25. November 2016)

drizzler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe jetzt zu dem aktuell erhaeltlichen MSI Brett auf ebay mal den Microcode in das Bios eingepflegt, also augenscheinlich fuer das MSI X58 Pro-E.
> 
> ...


Werde dann das Bios heute abend Testen denn genau dieses Board besitz ich. Hoff das es funktioniert ^^

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (25. November 2016)

drizzler schrieb:


> Hast du händisch schon alle Einstellungen fixiert? Insbesondere die RAM Einstellungen? Hatte das Problem am Anfang auf meinen Gigabyte X58A OC auch, konnte es damit beseitigen. Welches Board hast du denn?



Das  Ding lief schon mit ca. 30 CPU's. Zuletzt mit X5670....
Ohne Spannung Änderung ist alles ok


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Iryos (25. November 2016)

Also das Bios mit der rev. 14 Funktioniert wird auch so in Aida angezeigt aber die Uncore ratio schaltet es trozdem nicht frei ):


----------



## drizzler (25. November 2016)

Hmm schade :/  Crossflashen mit nem Bios  von einem anderen "besseren" MSI Board hat noch keiner probiert? Glaube hol mir auch mal eins und 10 Bioschips zur Sicherheit


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. November 2016)

Crossflash geht nur in bestimmten Rahmen, ein x58 Platinum zum x58 Platinum SLI, das klappt wohl, oder auch anderes, was ähnlich ist. Aber von nem Pro-E kommst mit Bios nicht zu nem BigBang 

Edit:
Ärgere mich gerade, dass ich so blöd war zu glauben, dass mein P55 UD3 2 mal 8x PCIe könne, grr, sind nur 16x + 4x, da lohnen die beiden GTX285 ja voll


----------



## drizzler (25. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Crossflash geht nur in bestimmten Rahmen, ein x58 Platinum zum x58 Platinum SLI, das klappt wohl, oder auch anderes, was ähnlich ist. Aber von nem Pro-E kommst mit Bios nicht zu nem BigBang
> 
> Edit:
> Ärgere mich gerade, dass ich so blöd war zu glauben, dass mein P55 UD3 2 mal 8x PCIe könne, grr, sind nur 16x + 4x, da lohnen die beiden GTX285 ja voll



Das ist schon klar . Aber das MSI X58-GD65 bspw sieht dem Pro-E technisch sehr ähnlich.  Man müsste halt nur wissen ob dieses Board keine uncore Probleme hat.


----------



## drizzler (25. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Crossflash geht nur in bestimmten Rahmen, ein x58 Platinum zum x58 Platinum SLI, das klappt wohl, oder auch anderes, was ähnlich ist. Aber von nem Pro-E kommst mit Bios nicht zu nem BigBang
> 
> Edit:
> Ärgere mich gerade, dass ich so blöd war zu glauben, dass mein P55 UD3 2 mal 8x PCIe könne, grr, sind nur 16x + 4x, da lohnen die beiden GTX285 ja voll



Das ist schon klar . Aber das MSI X58-GD65 bspw sieht dem Pro-E technisch sehr ähnlich.  Man müsste halt nur wissen ob dieses Board keine uncore Probleme hat.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (26. November 2016)

Es liegt eindeutig an dem X5650. Egal welche Spannungänderung, kein gescheiter Boot. Auch läuft die CPU ständig im allcore Boost Multi 22....


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (26. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ärgere mich gerade, dass ich so blöd war zu glauben, dass mein P55 UD3 2 mal 8x PCIe könne, grr, sind nur 16x + 4x, da lohnen die beiden GTX285 ja voll


Wenn es bei deinem Gigabyte so umgesetzt wie bei meinem alten Asus P7P55D, dann sind die 4x PCIe auch nur über den Chipsatz (und nicht direkt) mit der CPU verbunden :|


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. November 2016)

1156 ist immer über Chipsatz, die CPU pcie Lanes sind doch erst mit Sandy gekommen.
Darum gibts ja auch 1156er mit 2x 16x pcie.


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (26. November 2016)

Nein, die Grafikkarten-Lanes sind direkt mit der CPU verbunden. Es gibt keine Northbridge mehr, wie beim X58.

Und 2x 16-PCIe würde immer/meistens über einen PLX-Chip umgesetzt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. November 2016)

Ok, war bisher der Meinung dass das erst mit 1155 kam, müsste ich glatt mal in der hwl printed die Artikel wieder lesen.

Edit:
Das ich SLI auf nem nicht-SLI Board nutze merkt auch keiner, wa?


----------



## LDNV (26. November 2016)

Mal eine kurze Frage zum Speicher Interface: 

Verhält es sich bei unterschiedlichen Riegel größen genauso wie normaler Dual Channel ? Sprich das 4+8GB trotzdem Dual laufen können? 
Oder hat 1366 da auch einer seiner vielen Eigenheiten? 

Die Frage kommt daher: 

Ich habe hier 4x G.Skill 1333mhz / 2x G.Skill 1600mhz  mit jeweils 4GB. 

Und noch 2x Crucial  Ballistix Tactical LP DDR3L-1600 mit jeweils 8GB. (Die laufen auch notfalls bei 1,55v bei 1866 CL9/1T) 

Da ich hier das Sapphire mit dem X5650 habe und bald ja auch noch der E5620 ein unterbau kriegt stellt sich die Frage der Zusammenstellung. 

Dachte daher daran die 2x 8GB 1600er Crucials mit 1x 4GB 1600er G.Skill zu kreuzen sofern Tripple Channel dann aktiv bleibt. = 20GB Tripple Channel

Und dem E5620  dann 4x 4GB 1333er zu spendieren.  =16GB Dual Channel

Bliebe 1x 4GB 1600er über, aber macht ja nichts.

Würde das so funktionieren (abhängig davon ob die Riegel sich mögen natürlich  ) oder bedenke ich hier eine 1366 Eigenheit nicht?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. November 2016)

Nein, afaik geht das nicht, dann lieber 1866 Dual channel, mehr brauchst meist eh nicht.


----------



## drizzler (26. November 2016)

Du kannst einfach 8  + 8 + 2×4 machen beim sapphire. Dann hast du da triple channel. Entscheidend ist die Kapazität pro Channel, nicht die Anzahl der Module pro Channel. Dann bleibt auch nix über


----------



## LDNV (26. November 2016)

Ach so gehts auch, cool. 

Ich war in dem glauben das es entweder 3 oder 6 Riegel sein müssten. 
Gut zu wissen.


----------



## drizzler (26. November 2016)

Bei dem MSI hast du dann auch 2 Möglichkeiten :

1. Dual Chanel mit 16 GB

oder 

2. Fake - Triple-Chanel mit der Belegung  : Chanel 1 2x4 GB Chanel 2 1x4 GB Chanel 3 1x4 GB
Hier werden dann die ersten 12 GB im Triple-Chanel angesprochen, die letzten 4 GB allerdings dann nur im Single-Chanel, d.h. braucht dein System mal mehr als 12 GB wirds langsamer.


----------



## LDNV (26. November 2016)

Na ja sowas wie letzteres möchte ich vermeiden. Das ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes wenn man nicht unbedingt die Speicher Menge an sich benötigt. 
Wenn dann soll das schon eine saubere Dual / Tripple Channel config sein.

Möchte nur - nach Möglichkeit - vermeiden bei dem X auf 1333 oder gar drunter kleben zu bleiben. 

Beim MSI im zusammenspiel mit dem E ist mir das recht egal. 

Das System ist nur dazu gedacht das Frauschen , die gerne mal auch BF1 / Division etc. mit spielt ein recht potentes System an der Hand hat ohne da gleich 100e von € zu versenken, weil dafür wäre es dann doch wieder zu selten im Betrieb.

Kommt dann ne 290 oder vergleichbares dazu, dann ist das ein ~300€ System (Also alles zusammen) was alles aktuelle @FHD bei 60 FPS stemmen sollte bei ansehnlichen Details.


----------



## Spieler22 (26. November 2016)

Nach meiner Erfahrung spielt das absolut keine Rolle bei 1600er ob Dual oder Tripplechannel. Bei Games und normalen windows Aufgaben merkste davon 0

okay vllt merkt man das wenn man um 144Fps kämpft, aber dann sollte man sowieso mal n upgrade zu ner IPC stärkeren CPU in Erwägung ziehen


----------



## LDNV (26. November 2016)

Das ist gerade ein Update mit dem X5650 für mich 

Mein FX 8120 @ 4,1 GHz & 2,4 GHz NB vermag mich gerade in Spielen nicht mehr glücklich zu stimmen. 

Fallout 4 -> massive FPS Einbrüche aufgrund der CPU. 
BF1 -> Single Player 60 FPS kein Thema. Im MP ist zwischen 35-60 FPS alles dabei  zumeist aber in der mitte davon. 
Hitman ebenso. 

Mit Arma 3 / DayZ , MMO´s wie GW2 fange ich erst gar nicht an  

Nur um einige Beispiele zu nennen. 

Am PC möchte ich stets und immer 60 FPS haben, sonst kann ich mich gleich vor die Xbox dauerhaft setzen. 

Cinebench: 
https://abload.de/img/fx82104.1ghzyyj3l.jpg

Da ich aber auch gerne Streame (Twitch) und entsprechend auch mal Videos Rendere wollte ich unbedingt auf etwas stärkeres aber nicht mit nur 4 Cores. 

Hatte erst den 5820k ins Auge gefasst, war mir dann aber zu Teuer das ganze. 
Da ich überaus gerne am Rechner Bastel, sehr gerne OC betreibe usw. und hier ohnehin seit Ewigkeiten mitlese und es sich schlicht einfach gerade Anbot, hab ich mir die Kombi gesichert  

Mal abwarten was Zen macht und damit verbunden auch Intel. 
Entweder wird Zen gut und bleibt unter Intel Preisen, dann wird es so einer. 
Sollte Zen mich nicht ganz überzeugen aber Intel wegen dem wieder vorhanden sein von Konkurrenz mit dem Preis runter gehen, dann wird es vll. doch mal ein gebrauchtes 5820k System. 

Dann geht der X5650 hier statt dem E zum zweit System und der E wird entweder als Kombi verkauft oder als Reserve im Schrank verbannt 

Was da auch immer kommen mag, mit dem Xenon kann das alles noch weiter raus schieben und in Ruhe den Markt beobachten inkl. der Wirkung von Zen. 

Edit: 
Wo man das mal so geschrieben hat... schon krass das man auf eine ältere Plattform geht um ein Upgrade zu machen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. November 2016)

Jetzt ernsthaft? Das schlägt mein Xeon X3430@3,8GHz ja

Edit:
GraKa Upgrade sinnvoll? - Seite 2
Hab ich die Tage gemessen.


----------



## LDNV (26. November 2016)

Jup, kein Joke. 
Passt ja auch, der 8350 in der Liste ist ~200 Points drüber, bei nur 100 MHz mehr. Da schlägt die etwas verbesserte IPC vom 8350 zu. 

Die Points für den 8120 @ 4,1 passen also. 

Der rennt auf einem Asus Crosshair Formula IV neben 16GB (2x8) 1866er Ram @ CL9/9/9/1T

Edit: 

Hier mal ein 3DMark durchlauf, der Physik Score sagt alles 
AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8120,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair IV Formula

Nicht auf den gesamt Score achten , hatte Tesslation noch auf 8x festgesetzt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. November 2016)

Wenn ich dir jetzt sage, dass mein x5560 (quad) bei 4,44GHz 140cb Singlethread und 696cb Multithread macht, dann fällt dir die rechte Augenbraue ab


----------



## LDNV (26. November 2016)

Das stimmt. 
Dachte ich mir aber  

Der 2700k @ 4,2 GHz dem ich meinem Kollegen verbaut habe hat 131 im Single Thread . MP hab ich gerade nicht im Kopf. 

Darum, gepaart mit dem Basteldrang und der geringen Investition war das jetzt das sinnigste Upgrade für mich


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. November 2016)

Dann habt ihr nur 1333er RAM, mit schnellerem RAM Muss der die 150 knacken, mein 4,44GHz Bench lief mit 1920MHz RAM


----------



## LDNV (26. November 2016)

1600er aber mit eher schlechten Timings.  10/10/10/2T


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. November 2016)

dann ist die ST zu gering.
130 ist BloomField/Westmere/Lynnfield, wenn der Sandy so wenig hat, stimmt was nicht.


----------



## rottwag (26. November 2016)

Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie schlecht der AMD Performed! AMD ist wirklich im Zeitalter von Core hängengeblieben...

Auch heute verbläst man mit jeder 10€ 1366er CPU die AMDs CPUs bei Taktgleichstand... Zen ist die letzte Chance... ansonsten gibts ab demnächst Intel Monpol und für alle Wirds teuer....

PS: mein Q9550 @ 3,7 GHz hatte 102 Punkte im Single und 405 Punkte Multi Core im CB15


----------



## eisenhardt (26. November 2016)

Hey kann mir jemand sagen auf was die rot umkreisten Einstellungen sich auswirken?
Er bootet nicht wen ich die so wie auf dem bild einstehle habe dazu aber auch die Timings von 11 13 13  auf 10 12 12 gestellt damit bootet er eigentlich immer aber nicht stabil. mfg 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein ud5 bekommt einen x5647 für knapp 30 euro aus Südkorea ob da der zoll Geld will hmm


----------



## Unrockstar85 (27. November 2016)

Mhh es juckt mich ja schon in den Fingern, denn mein I5 wird langsam langweilig und die CPUs kosten ja nichts. Aber was mancher bei Ebay für Preisvorstellungen hat, da frag ich mich echt nach dem Sinn. 
Gibts denn empfehlenswerte Mobos? Oder Warum wollen die für ein UD3R bis zu 180€?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. November 2016)

Weil das ud3r in der rev. 2.0 ein top board ist, habs selbst, ja das ist echt gefragt.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (27. November 2016)

Das dumme ist nur, wenn ich Ausstattung haben will, dann kann ich theoretisch bei den Preisen ein X99 Brett nehmen, gut die CPU ist teurer, aber man hat Neuware. 
Ich sträube mich da bei solchen Preisen für Gebrauchtware, zumal man nichtmal prüfen kann ob was damit ist (grade in Bezug auf den LGA)

edit:
Du hast nicht zufällig noch was auf Lager?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. November 2016)

Nur defektes, oder eher uninteressanteres.


----------



## sheriff_80 (27. November 2016)

Hehe... ich hab mir da grade ein rampage 3 extreme für 80 ocken geschossen....

Mal sehen ob mein x5650 dort dann mit multi 22 läuft und ich weiter als bclk 218 komme ....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. November 2016)

Das ist n guter Preis. Mich würde ja noch mal n Gene reizen, das würde ich sogar gegen das REX2 tauschen


----------



## drizzler (27. November 2016)

Das Gene III ist technisch / vom Aufbau her das gleiche wie das Gene II nur um USB3 und den grotten Marvel Sata III Controller erweitert. Wenn ich den Artikel dazu noch finde verlink ich den. Also kein Vergleich zu REII vs REIII wo die Spannungsversorgung komplett umgebaut worden ist.

Hatte selbst ein RE II Gene und es hat von allen Boards die ich bis jetzt hatte am schlechtesten OCed. Würde den Tausch an deiner Stelle eher nicht vollziehen ;D


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (27. November 2016)

sheriff_80 schrieb:


> Hehe... ich hab mir da grade ein rampage 3 extreme für 80 ocken geschossen....
> 
> Mal sehen ob mein x5650 dort dann mit multi 22 läuft und ich weiter als bclk 218 komme ....



Wo den das?



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sheriff_80 (27. November 2016)

Hier im marktplatz.....

Auf ebay is auch eins um 65 ocken.... da leuchtet jedoch immer die cpu led... lüfter laufen an aber es startet nicht....


----------



## eisenhardt (27. November 2016)

Bei dem preis könnte ich auch nicht nein sage


----------



## Malc0m (27. November 2016)

Ich bin seit gestern Abend etwas überrascht ^^

Hab aus Spaß mal geschaut wieviel BLCK mein Sabertooth hinbekommt. Und siehe da 220 laufen auf anhieb.
Und ich hab vorher immer bei Max Multi und 180-185 rumgeeiert und hab bei gleicher Spannung QIP 1,35 vcore 1,325  das system nicht stabil bekommen.
Jetzt sind die 4Ghz + HT augenscheinlich Alltagstauglich


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. November 2016)

drizzler schrieb:


> Das Gene III ist technisch / vom Aufbau her das gleiche wie das Gene II nur um USB3 und den grotten Marvel Sata III Controller erweitert. Wenn ich den Artikel dazu noch finde verlink ich den. Also kein Vergleich zu REII vs REIII wo die Spannungsversorgung komplett umgebaut worden ist.
> 
> Hatte selbst ein RE II Gene und es hat von allen Boards die ich bis jetzt hatte am schlechtesten OCed. Würde den Tausch an deiner Stelle eher nicht vollziehen ;D


Das hat nichts mit OC zu tun, ich kann aus meinen x58 aber keim mATX System bauen, und ich würde gerne ein evolve haben 

Aber, real wird das wohl nächstes jahr ein zen itx im evolve itx 
Wirklich nen PC benötige ich eh nicht neu, ich nutze meine ja kaum aus 
Über 80% der Zeit eier ich mit nem c2d sl9300 rum


----------



## DasRegal (27. November 2016)

drizzler schrieb:


> Das Gene III ist technisch / vom Aufbau her das gleiche wie das Gene II nur um USB3 und den grotten Marvel Sata III Controller erweitert. Wenn ich den Artikel dazu noch finde verlink ich den. Also kein Vergleich zu REII vs REIII wo die Spannungsversorgung komplett umgebaut worden ist.
> 
> Hatte selbst ein RE II Gene und es hat von allen Boards die ich bis jetzt hatte am schlechtesten OCed. Würde den Tausch an deiner Stelle eher nicht vollziehen ;D



Kann ich definitiv nicht bestätigen. Ich habe das G2 für Jahre besessen und habe jetzt das G3 seit 4 Jahren. Beides super Boards welche dem Rampage 3 Extreme in keinster Weise nachstehen. (Ja, war auch in meinem besitzt) Der Marvel Controller tut auch absolut was er soll und ist gerade wenn man eine NVMe SSD + Sata Raid nutzen will ein Segen. Er ist nur an PCI-e 1x angebunden und schafft deswegen "nur" 350mb/s read und 250mb/s write.
Und der BCLK ist abhängig von der CPU. Ich konnte auf beiden Boards 230Mhz+ rausquetschen. Ein hoher BCLK ist nur einfach unnötig beim 1366er Sockel denn einen extrem hohen QPI Link stabil zu bekommen für *den Alltag* ist nicht möglich und Slow Mode ist genauso unnötig für den Alltag.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. November 2016)

Slow mode ist vor allem useless, weil dann die Anbindung an die NB zu langsam wird.


----------



## DasRegal (27. November 2016)

So ist es .  Aber haben wir hier ja auch schon oft genug geschrieben.


----------



## sheriff_80 (27. November 2016)

....aber die einzige möglichkeit (bclk) nem xeon (x5650) beine zu machen und auf über 4.4 ghz zu bringen.....


----------



## rottwag (27. November 2016)

Also dieses gehype um die Mainboards verstehe ich nicht ( obwohl ich selbst nen Rex 2 habe).

Es macht meiner Meinung weniger Sinn n Haufen Geld für n x58 Board Wechsel auszugeben um n x5650 auf über 4 GHz zu kriegen, anstatt lieber  n x56xx oder w36xx zu kaufen, der ab Werk n Multi von 22+ hat und dann mit einem x beliebigen Board flauschig 4,2Ghz zu fahren...

Verdrehte Welt....


----------



## sheriff_80 (27. November 2016)

Das stimmt auch rottwag...aber sind 80 ocken nicht soooo viel....und mein altes p6td deluxe hat nach nun 7 jahren leider nun entgültig den dienst quitiert nachdem die ram bänke gesponnen haben.....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. November 2016)

Is auch humbug, zumal, was bringen einem am Ende  120mhz?


----------



## drizzler (28. November 2016)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Kann ich definitiv nicht bestätigen. Ich habe das G2 für Jahre besessen und habe jetzt das G3 seit 4 Jahren. Beides super Boards welche dem Rampage 3 Extreme in keinster Weise nachstehen. (Ja, war auch in meinem besitzt) Der Marvel Controller tut auch absolut was er soll und ist gerade wenn man eine NVMe SSD + Sata Raid nutzen will ein Segen. Er ist nur an PCI-e 1x angebunden und schafft deswegen "nur" 350mb/s read und 250mb/s write.
> Und der BCLK ist abhängig von der CPU. Ich konnte auf beiden Boards 230Mhz+ rausquetschen. Ein hoher BCLK ist nur einfach unnötig beim 1366er Sockel denn einen extrem hohen QPI Link stabil zu bekommen für *den Alltag* ist nicht möglich und Slow Mode ist genauso unnötig für den Alltag.



Habe ja nicht gesagt, dass das schlechte Boards sind 
Dass die sequentiellen Lese- und Schreibraten des Marvell 9128 leicht besser und / oder gleich sind im Vergleich zum nativen Sata II der Boards ist korrekt, allerdings sind die 4K-Werte (die relevant sind fuer die OS Geschwindigkeit) dieses Controllers schlechter als bei dem nativen Sata II Controller, so dass es bei den Boards keinen Sinn macht sein Betriebssystem an dem Marvel-Controller zu betreiben.
Da ein Gene II und Gene III sonst identische Boards sind (abgesehen noch vom USB 3.0. Controller) macht in meinen Augen solch ein Update von Gene II zu Gene III keinen Sinn, weil man diese Features besser umgesetzt mit einer Addon-Karte nachrüsten kann oder eben auf eine "PCIE-SSD" setzt. Voraussetzung natürlich man brauch den PCIE Platz nicht notwendig fuer was anderes.

Die einzigen Boards die von Haus aus starke Sata III Performance bringen sind das RE III Black Edition und die Gigabyte Boards X58A OC, Guerilla, Assassin und Sniper, weil diese den Marvel 9182 verbaut haben.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (28. November 2016)

Irgend was stimmt da nicht.
Bei clear cmos bzw. jumper setzen müssten doch alle bios saves doch weg sein?
Hab heute wieder den X5650 eingesetzt. Auch bei laden von "optimized defaults" schlägt der boot fehl. So wie bei fail OC. 
Es muss am Board liegen. 



Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## LDNV (28. November 2016)

Hab zu meinem Sapphire übrigens doch noch ein sehr umfangreiches Review gefunden , wen es interessiert. 
Hieß ja es sei sehr selten hier vertreten.

Sapphire Pure Black X58 Motherboard Review - Page 10 of 15 - Legit ReviewsSapphire Pure Black X58 Network Throughput


----------



## flynntaggart (28. November 2016)

Bräuchte bisl Kaufberatung und wende mich dann lieber an euch bei diesem Thema:

Wollt von meinem i5 750 aufrüsten. Läuft momentan locker mit 3.5GHz ohne Spannungserhöhung. 

Hab mir 3 Optionen ausgedacht:

1) 2500k holen und übertakten ~120€

2) Dell Poweredge T20 kaufen. Der hat einen Intel Xeon E3-1225 v3. Übertakten geht da wohl nicht aber das Teil wäre neu. Preis 220€ minus was man für die Restkomponenten bekommt. 

3) Das momentan auf ebay verfügbare MSI X58 Pro MS-7522 plus einen Xeon X5650 holen und übertakten ~130€.  

Hab mich jetzt hier und im overclock.net thread länger durchgeklickt und bin mir trotzdem nicht ganz schlüssig.  Mein Netzteil hat nur 550W, Arctic Fusion 550R. CPU Kühler ist ein Gelid Tranquillo. 

Option 3) reizt mich am meisten, aber ist das auch vernünftig??  Bräuchte halt recht viel CPU Leistung für BF1 und Planetside 2.


----------



## eisenhardt (28. November 2016)

Wieso den nicht erst den i7 750 mit mehr Spannung hoch takten ?
gibt es bei BF1 eine Demo Dan teste ich das mall oder ich teste das andere


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. November 2016)

Vom i5 750 auf 2500k halte ich für quark, die 10% mehr ipc bringen es nicht.

Der Xeon 1225v3 wäre mir nix.

Die Xeon Option mit x5650 ist nice, aber auch nicht unbedingt ein Garant für ultimative Leistung.

Was in jedem Fall dran ist:
Das Netzteil ist nicht mehr wirklich doll, würde ich gegen was hiervon tauschen,  500w Reichen.
Netzteilempfehlungen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der Kühler kann bei 1366 nicht stark genug sein. 

Ich würde den 750 treten bis zum geht nicht mehr. Der taugt noch was bis Zen, danach würde ich noch mal schaun, was dann los ist.


----------



## sheriff_80 (28. November 2016)

.....ich glaub ich spinne.... auf ebay ging grade ein rampage 3 für schlappe 204 euro weg..... gott sei dank war meines viel viel günstiger.....


----------



## drizzler (28. November 2016)

Ist in der letzten Zeit normal  Gingen sogar welche mit 249 Euro ueber die virtuelle Theke, egal ob von privat oder vom Haendler.
Habe meins auch fuer mehr als 200 verkaufen koennen, insbesondere wenn man internationalen Versand anbietet oder zumindest EU-weit geht da was . An deiner Stelle waere ich auch eher versucht dein grad erworbenes REIII wieder loszuwerden .


----------



## eisenhardt (28. November 2016)

flynntaggrad habe planetside 2 getestet und hab 109 fps bis 55 fps aber meistens so 60 bis 70 Dan hättest du so 20fps mehr mit einem 5650 @4.6ghz kann auch mit weniger takt testen wen du willst weil den takt kann man fast nur mit wakü kühlen.
Wen deine i7 750 so ein takt auch mit macht sollte es aber fast gleich laufen glaube ich.
Mir ist noch aufgefallen das ich das spiel viel besser finde wie Star Wars battelfront ich spiel jetzt lieber auch das danke


----------



## sheriff_80 (28. November 2016)

Warum denn wieder verkaufen? Nur der kohle wegen?? Neeee erst mal schauen was damit machbar ist..... und dann bräucht ich ja auch wieder ersatz dafür....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. November 2016)

Eisen, bei 1156 ist oft eher bei 4,0-4,2 schluss, danach werden die CPUs sehr schnell zu heiß.


----------



## flynntaggart (28. November 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

AMD Zen hab ich fast komplett verpennt. Ich denke bis Januar kann ich ja noch warten bis erste Benchmarks kommen. Wenn AMD wieder eine Gurke liefert, dann kann ja ein Xeon X56x0 bei mir rein. Oder vll findet sich dazwischen ein günstiges Mainboard, 80€ für ein uralt gebrauchtes X58 ist schon etwas heftig. 

4.0 GHz macht der i5 750 schon mit, mehr macht tatsächlich wenig Sinn.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. November 2016)

Die Lynfields sind da etwas weniger gut zu OCen finde ich.
Ist zwar ok, aber gainstown oder westmere sind schon etwas netter.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (29. November 2016)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Irgend was stimmt da nicht.
> Bei clear cmos bzw. jumper setzen müssten doch alle bios saves doch weg sein?
> Hab heute wieder den X5650 eingesetzt. Auch bei laden von "optimized defaults" schlägt der boot fehl. So wie bei fail OC.
> Es muss am Board liegen.
> ...



Jemand ein Tipp?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. November 2016)

Das kann von RAM, über schief angezogen Kühler, defekte CPU, verbogene Pins bis hin zum Netzteil alles sein.
Da wird die Suche etwas aufwändiger.


----------



## rottwag (29. November 2016)

Sagt mal, die Bucht ist ja voll mit diversen 2011-3er ES Xeons unterschiedlichster Art. Die Xeons auf Haswellbasis haben ja ca. eine IPC von +30% , die Broadwell-EP von ca. +35% 
gegenüber Westmere. Die Multithread-Performance ist natürlich grundsätzlich TOP aufgrund 8-14+ Kerne etc. aber Singlethread geht halt auch nur was über den Takt am Ende.

Bei Haswell bräuchte man schon so 3,2 Ghz  und beim Broadwell-EP so 3,1 Ghz um mit einem 4,2Ghz Westmere gleichauf zu kommen, oder? 

Haswell Xeon ES: 3,0 Ghz x 107 BCLK = 3,2 Ghz
Broadwell Xeon ES: 2,9 Ghz x 107 BCLK = 3,1 Ghz


PS: Wenn ich für mein Rex II noch 150 EUR bekomme, dann könnte ich mir fürs gleiche Geld ein X99 Board im Alternate Outlet bestellen - inkl. Garantie! Fehlt nur noch ne flauschige CPU ^^

PPS: ....eigentlich alles Käse - mit meiner GTX 1070 läuft alles super... aber haben ist noch besser als brauchen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. November 2016)

107MHz BCLK ist bei den neueren Plattformen abe rnicht wirklich easy, udn auch nicht zwingend stabil.
Da wäre ich vorsichtig mit der rechnung, ab 103 kann was aussteigen.
Da würde ich eher auf die 5820k usw gehen, da hast du wenigstens die möglichkeit was am takt zu machen.
Preislich natürlich irre, und mit ZEN vor der Tür wohl aktuell auch nicht sinnig.


----------



## Knogle (29. November 2016)

Habe mir ja für 80 ein Broadwell-EP 12 Kern ES geholt und bereue es nicht
Läuft 110MHz hat 1.5GHz Takt auf allen kernen, 2.2GHz auf 1 Kern und macht da 115 Punkte cinebench, und auf allen 12 1190 bei 65W TDP


----------



## rottwag (29. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> 107MHz BCLK ist bei den neueren Plattformen abe rnicht wirklich easy, udn auch nicht zwingend stabil.
> Da wäre ich vorsichtig mit der rechnung, ab 103 kann was aussteigen.
> Da würde ich eher auf die 5820k usw gehen, da hast du wenigstens die möglichkeit was am takt zu machen.
> Preislich natürlich irre, und mit ZEN vor der Tür wohl aktuell auch nicht sinnig.



ab 103 ??? oh man... da geht ja gar nix .... gibt es da noch Erfahrungen welche Boards / Generation (Haswell, Broadwell etc) besser geht? 

Den 5820k beobachte ich schon länger gebraucht.... wenn man nen guten Preis erwischt zahlt man so 300 EUR!!! Gebraucht! ... ist echt quatsch.. 

Es gibt einfach aktuell keine Alternativen! Wir müssen einfach warten bis ZEN draußen ist...


----------



## rottwag (29. November 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Habe mir ja für 80 ein Broadwell-EP 12 Kern ES geholt und bereue es nicht
> Läuft 110MHz hat 1.5GHz Takt auf allen kernen, 2.2GHz auf 1 Kern und macht da 115 Punkte cinebench, und auf allen 12 1190 bei 65W TDP



ach, das ist ja interessant! 110 BCLK??? An welchen Spannungen hast du gedreht, dass sowas geht? Oder ist das nur "Cinebench"-stable.. und nicht 24/7?

Mit 2,2 Ghz macht der 115 Punkte?! das kommt mir etwas viel vor....  hast du da was getrickst?..... bei dir muss man ja besser mal nachfragen deswegen ^^ 

ich dachte bei den ES Xeons gibt es keine Turbostufen wenn weniger Gerne ausgelastet sind?! Oder ist das bei jedem ES Modell anders?  Weiss nur, dass die oft etwas langsamer getaktet sind als die finalen CPUs (welche dafür aber 1xxx$+ kosten)

Gruß


----------



## Knogle (29. November 2016)

Also die CPU nennt sich Xeon E5 2628L v4 und läuft stabil mit 0.69V 
Turbo hat sie auch AVX UND läuft nun seit gut 4 Monaten 24/7 ohne Unterbrechung als Server unter Linux


----------



## eisenhardt (29. November 2016)

Kann nicht jemand einen weg finden bei den xeon e5 Dingern den BCLK auf 200 zu bringen oder einen lustigen Adapter für Sockel 1366 basteln  das wehre ja ein Traum die zu übertakten.
Ich teste gerade 2500mhz ram takt auf 24/7 Tauglichkeit bis jetzt noch kein absturzt aber viel weiter kann es sicher nicht gehen da ab 2600mhz ram die riegel aussteigen nach und nach.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. November 2016)

Adapter geht nicht, die neueren Plattformen haben alle direkt an der cpu angebunden pcie, das kann 1366 nicht. Und wozu will man mit bclk occen, wenn es freie Multis gibt.


----------



## drizzler (30. November 2016)

Hab den dragon ram mittlerweile ans laufen bekommen, allerdings gibt es egal was ich anstelle bei 8GB IBT Runs Fehler. Die XMS3 liefen ohne Probleme durch. Glaube das Board mag die Rams wirklich nicht :/

Betreibt hier wer DualRank 8GB Module auf einem Gigabyte Board?


----------



## Malc0m (30. November 2016)

Ne nur auf einem Asus und da läufts ohne probleme


----------



## Aslinger (1. Dezember 2016)

drizzler schrieb:


> Hab den dragon ram mittlerweile ans laufen bekommen, allerdings gibt es egal was ich anstelle bei 8GB IBT Runs Fehler. Die XMS3 liefen ohne Probleme durch. Glaube das Board mag die Rams wirklich nicht :/Betreibt hier wer DualRank 8GB Module auf einem Gigabyte Board?


Ich, läuft top.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (1. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe mir gerade für 100€ EVGA X58 SLI Le(samt fullcover und CPU Kühler), 12 GB RAM und I7-920 D0 geschossen....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LordEliteX (1. Dezember 2016)

net schlecht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Dezember 2016)

Juter preis, dafür tätsch das och nehmen


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (1. Dezember 2016)

Das EVGA frisst alle Xeon 

Edit: Am Wochenende endende Auktionen auf eBay sind günstiger.
Letztens gingen 2x X5670 für 105€ weg oder mehrere einzelne für 51-54€ ! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (1. Dezember 2016)

Habe 3 neue MSI X58 Pro gekauft 
Der Xeon E5640 rennt gerade drauf mit 4.91GHz bei 1.42V und 80 Grad max. 24/7 stable


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Dezember 2016)

Aber 24/7 Settings sehen anders aus.


----------



## Knogle (1. Dezember 2016)

Was wäre denn 24/7?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Dezember 2016)

Nicht über 1,36v vcore und unter 1,4v qpi, ...


----------



## Knogle (1. Dezember 2016)

QPI ist exakt 1.4V


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Dezember 2016)

Bclk?


----------



## Knogle (2. Dezember 2016)

223MHz BCLK bei 22er Multi


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Dezember 2016)

Ok, das läuft ala noch mit 8gt qpi


----------



## Malc0m (2. Dezember 2016)

Wie groß wirkt sich das mit dem 8gt denn eigentlich aus?
Hab bei meinem 220bclk auch den darauf runtergestellt. Sprich die letzte Stelle vor dem Slow-Mode.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Dezember 2016)

Bei 220 musst du bei 8gt sein, kleiner kann das nicht mehr gehen, der kleinste multi ist afaik 32


----------



## Malc0m (2. Dezember 2016)

Richtig, höher hatte ich das auch erst gar nicht ausprobiert.
Aber irgend einen Nachteil hat das nicht oder?


----------



## Knogle (2. Dezember 2016)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Richtig, höher hatte ich das auch erst gar nicht ausprobiert.
> Aber irgend einen Nachteil hat das nicht oder?



Nö
Bei knapp über 220 wirds hackelig


----------



## Malc0m (2. Dezember 2016)

Ja okay, mehr hab ich nicht getestet, find die 220 grade einfach klasse. 
Hab vorher ja nur bei 180 rumgegammelt weil bei vollem Multi ab da der Cpu anfing zu zicken.
BLCK hoch Multi runter.. wieso hab ichs nicht eher probiert


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Dezember 2016)

Lach, vor allem bekommst du so den ram teils höher, aber, bei 1156 will das so nicht immer.


----------



## Knogle (2. Dezember 2016)

Schade dass es keine E56xx CPU gibt mit höheren Multi 
Die gehen so verdammt gut auf dem MSI


----------



## drizzler (2. Dezember 2016)

Laeuft der E5620 ohne bios update auf dem msi x58 oder muss ich meinen 920er suchen &#55357;&#56838;?
Wollt mir auch mal eins holen wegen der uncore geschichte.


----------



## BenGun_ (2. Dezember 2016)

Melde mich hier auch mal im Club an.
Habe seit fast nem Jahr meinen 2t PC, Asus P55 mit i5 750 gegen ein Asus Sabertooth getauscht. Erst mit i7 920 dann 950 und seit gestern nen X 5650. Als ram habe ich 6 x 4GB GSkill Sniper 1866. Alles wurde über Monate bei Kleinanzeigen zu Spotpreisen eingekauft. 

Der X5650 startet nicht mal default mit den 1866 ram.
Musste erst an den Spannungen drehen.

Gekühlt wird er mit einem Scythe Mugen 2 rev B.

Heute Abend mal testen wie hoch der Xeon geht.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (2. Dezember 2016)

Bei den neuen Asus Z270 TUF kann man BIOS Update ohne CPU durchführen....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (2. Dezember 2016)

Jo E5620 geht ohne BIOS Update


----------



## sheriff_80 (3. Dezember 2016)

Das geht doch scchun auch beim alten rampage 3 extreme.... bios usb flash oder wie das heißt....

Läuft übrigens seit gestern abend grob eingestellt mit meinen x5650  bei 1.38V und 4.41Ghz....


----------



## BenGun_ (3. Dezember 2016)

So meiner läuft erstmal auf 3,540 GHz mit 1,2V .
Hat mich bei Kleinanzeigen 45€ gekostet.

822 bei Cinebench R15
Mein i7 5930k @ default schafft etwa 1100 Punkte.


----------



## Malc0m (3. Dezember 2016)

BenGun_ schrieb:


> So meiner läuft erstmal auf 3,540 GHz mit 1,2V .
> Hat mich bei Kleinanzeigen 45€ gekostet.
> 
> 822 bei Cinebench R15
> Mein i7 5930k @ default schafft etwa 1100 Punkte.




Alles zusammen? o.O


----------



## drizzler (3. Dezember 2016)

Wie der Zufall so spielt : war heute morgen hier in der Ecke auf nem Flomarkt und da bietet tatsächlich wer nen MSI X58 Pro als defekt fuer nen 10er an, weil es kein Bild liefert. Board sah gut aus (nur der CMOS-Taster kaputt, laut Aussage des Verkäufers bekommt es Strom etc.) und der Sockel ebenso (nur eine Feder leicht verbogen), so dass ich natuerlich mein Glueck versucht habe.

Erster Versuche ohne Begradigung der Feder und mit Begradigung brachten  leider noch keinen Erfolg.

Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist : Vor Begradigung leuchteten beim Boot nur 2 CPU-Phasen-LEDs, nach Begradigung leuchten nun immer alle 5.

Wollte mal fragen was fuer einen E5620 als CPU hier bei einem funktionierenden Board der Fall sein sollte???

Zum anderen gibt das Board mit angeschlossenem PC-Speaker keinen Ton von sich, daher wollte ich entweder mal ne Diagnose-Karte kaufen oder auf Verdacht hin weil ich keinen Bock habe zu warten  einfach mal den CMOS Taster ausloeten.

Noch ne Frage : Der Bios-Chip auf dem Board ist ja leider nicht gesockelt, hat den schon einer von euch mal ausgeloetet und getauscht? Scheint ja alleine vom Platz er friemelig zu sein und man muss wohl eben aus den Platzgruenden auch noch den Biosbatterie-Halter mit ausloeten.


----------



## sheriff_80 (3. Dezember 2016)

Hey nal ne andre frage...... ich bei mir am pc ja nen aquaero 5 hab und ne aquastream xt pumpe sowie gerne meinen front usb vom case nutzen würde bräuchte ich 3 interne usb andchlüß, leider hat das rampage 3 extreme aber nur einen.... also was tun?? 

Mfg stefan


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Dezember 2016)

Kannst su theoretisch zusammen legen, müsstest du nur n Adapter nutzen. Oder ne usb 2.0 karte.


----------



## sheriff_80 (3. Dezember 2016)

Ahh okay danke... wo gibts denn so nen adapter?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Dezember 2016)

Ist das rote nicht auch usb?


----------



## drizzler (3. Dezember 2016)

Ne das re iii hat wirklich leider nur einen internen header.

NZXT IU01 - Systembus-Erweiterung, IU01: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Habe ich für den Zweck genutzt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Dezember 2016)

Perfekt, das sieht sogar besser aus als n Kabel und dürfte die Stromversorgung besser sicher stellen.


----------



## sheriff_80 (3. Dezember 2016)

Jaaa das dachte ich auch erst.... aber das rote ist was andres.. 
Danke für den tipp mit dem nzxt erweiterungsmodul.... alles was ich bis jetz gefinden hatte waren erweiterungen auf fertige usb ports....


----------



## BenGun_ (3. Dezember 2016)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Alles zusammen? o.O



Ne die CPU, Board mit 8GByte und i7 920 kostete 85€ inklusive Versand


----------



## rottwag (4. Dezember 2016)

So Leute, 

Ich habe ab demnächst auch n neues Spielzeug!! 

Intel Xeon E5-2618L v3 - Technikaffe.de

Habe für umgerechnet 135$ einen Xeon E5 2618L ergattert (kein ES!!!). Das Ding wird über einen Freund in den US an mich geschickt - somit ca. 25€ Versand, aber keine Einfuhrabgaben (hoffentlich).

Ich dachte ja erst, die CPU ist nicht so der Hit, die sie auf allen 8 Kernen nur mit 2,5Ghz läuft... Aber mir jedem Kern der weniger aktiv ist geht der Takt hoch .. bis auf 3,4Ghz bei 2 Kernen!!! 

Laut Internet hat die CPU im CB15 Single 172 Punkte!! Um Multi 1235.… 

Wenn man den bclk jetzt nocjh 5-10 % erhöht bekommt... 

Meinte ihr der 2816L kann bei games gegen meinen x5670@4,2 anstinken???

Gruß


----------



## eisenhardt (4. Dezember 2016)

In spielen wo mehr kerne benutzen sicher aber ich glaube nicht das es einen großen unterschied macht
Aber wieso lauft der x5670 nur mit 4.2ghz Kühlung am Limit ?


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Dezember 2016)

So wahnsinnig toll ist der 2618L v3 aber nun wirklich nicht, die Singlecore-Leistung liegt eben nur bei einem Kern so hoch, mit jedem Kern dürfte der Turbo deutlich geringer ausfallen, besonders wegen der TDP von nur 75W. 

Wegen der Multicore-Leistung müsste man eben der knappen TDP wegen auch gucken, wie lange die CPU ihren Takt halten kann. Ich würde mich, falls der PC für Spiele gedacht ist und das nicht nur eine Spielerei ist die man sich mit voller Absicht kauft, lieber nach einer CPU mit einem höheren Takt und dafür im Zweifel weniger Kernen umgucken. Weil... 1235 Punkte erreicht schon ein 5820K mit Leichtigkeit, allerdings auch mit "nur" 12 Threads und nicht 16.


----------



## rottwag (4. Dezember 2016)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> In spielen wo mehr kerne benutzen sicher aber ich glaube nicht das es einen großen unterschied macht
> Aber wieso lauft der x5670 nur mit 4.2ghz Kühlung am Limit ?



1. will ich die Hardware nicht auf der letzten Rille laufen lassen, damit es 24/7 stabil ist und auch hält (also nicht nur CPU, sondern auch Board , RAM etc.)
2. Soll mein Rechner leise sind - das ist er auch, aber solange ich mein bequiet silent loop 280 noch nicht installiert habe, sondern nur n Broken 2 habe, limitiert eben auch die Temperatur, wenn es leise bleiben soll


----------



## ExoSCARFace (4. Dezember 2016)

Tach, ich wollt mir zu Weihnachten mal ein CPU Upgrade gönnen, und dachte mir das ein Xeon X5670 eine relativ gute Idee wäre. Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem X5670 gemacht?


----------



## sheriff_80 (4. Dezember 2016)

Ahhhh hilfe schreck.....    core temp meldet zwischen 82 und 87° auf allen cores beim prime 95 ram test....also nicht mal maximale abwärme......

Schnell ins case gekuckt und siehe da... beim einbinden des chipsatzkühlers vom re 3 extremein die wakü geschlammt.....   denn schlauch etwas zu lange gelassen und schun is er geknickt...... knick ebtfernt und siehe da..... flauschige 65° max.

Also immer schön aufpassen was die temps machen....so schnell kanns gehen......

Edit:  mit dem 5670 nicht speziell....aber ein x5650 werkelt bei mir auf 4.45Ghz  von dem her solltest du mit dem 5670 auch gut fahren.... fragt sich nur von welcher cpu du wechselst damit das ganze auch sinn macht....


----------



## drizzler (4. Dezember 2016)

ExoSCARFace schrieb:


> Tach, ich wollt mir zu Weihnachten mal ein CPU Upgrade gönnen, und dachte mir das ein Xeon X5670 eine relativ gute Idee wäre. Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem X5670 gemacht?



Was hast du denn aktuell verbaut? Ob X5650, X5660, X5670 usw. spielt für das Übertakten an sich so gut wie keine Rolle, da es immer gute und auch schlechte OC Chips gibt und man somit immer Teilnehmer der Silizium-Lotterie ist. Einziger Vorteil von den höheren CPUs ist die Auswahl von höheren Multis, was dir ein bisschen mehr Freiheit bein den Ramteilern gibt.

Die Aussage oben bezieht sich auf die Prämisse eines maximalen OCs.Habe bis jetzt X5650, X5660 und X5675 gehabt, alle B-Batch und bis 4GHZ hat der X5675 am besten mit dem VCore skaliert, ab 4.2 GHZ waren die CPUs nahezu gleich gut / schlecht.


----------



## ExoSCARFace (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab im Moment noch einen AMD FX 6300.


----------



## drizzler (4. Dezember 2016)

ExoSCARFace schrieb:


> Ich hab im Moment noch einen AMD FX 6300.



Wenn du die X58 Hardware noch komplett organisieren / kaufen musst, dann würde ich an deiner Stelle noch bis zum Release von Zen warten, gesetzt du bist willig den  vermutlich angesetzten Preis zu zahlen.  Ich persoenlich wuerde zum X5670 / X5675 tendieren wenn ich jetzt kaufen müsste / wollte.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Dezember 2016)

Ist auch eine Frage des Einsatzes.
Bei mittelalten Games kann evtl ein i3 6100 schon massiv schneller sein, weil die ST-Performance zählt, und da kann schon Ivy mehr als Nehalem. 
Bei stark MultiThread lastiger Verwendung, ist ein x56** evtl schon so schnell wie ein 6700k@stock.

Man muss eben abwägen.
Man sollte sich dabei auch klar machen, dass 1366 eher ein Weg ist, denn ein Ziel, denn da steckt auch viel Arbeit drin, auf die Leistung zu kommen, dass mal z.b. mit nem Stock 3770 oder so mithalten kann. OC auf 1366 ist dann doch etwas komplexer als bei nem K ab Sandy


----------



## Knogle (4. Dezember 2016)

So habe 3 neue MSI X58 Pro -E Bretter und 2 neue E5620
auf allen laeuft ohne Probleme 220MHz BCLK bei 1,32V, 1,32V QPI und 1,35V NB ohne sonstige Optimierung
Scheinen wohl alle das zu packen, weil alle 8 Xeon E5620 die ich hatte auf diesen Einstellungen liefen


----------



## drizzler (4. Dezember 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> So habe 3 neue MSI X58 Pro -E Bretter und 2 neue E5620
> auf allen laeuft ohne Probleme 220MHz BCLK bei 1,32V, 1,32V QPI und 1,35V NB ohne sonstige Optimierung
> Scheinen wohl alle das zu packen, weil alle 8 Xeon E5620 die ich hatte auf diesen Einstellungen liefen



Sei so nett und sag mir wie viele Phasen Leds beim booten leuchten, siehe ne Seite vorher 

Und 1,35V IOH? Da wird das Brett ja lange seinen Dienst tun...benchst du auf den Boards gleichzeitig noch GPUs?


----------



## Knogle (4. Dezember 2016)

drizzler schrieb:


> Sei so nett und sag mir wie viele Phasen Leds beim booten leuchten, siehe ne Seite vorher
> 
> Und 1,35V IOH? Da wird das Brett ja lange seinen Dienst tun...benchst du auf den Boards gleichzeitig noch GPUs?



Naja der IOH haelt laut Intel Spezifikation sogar 1,8V aus bei 130nm 
5 leuchten bei mir
Jo habe 1 PCI GPU drauf


----------



## NikeFree (4. Dezember 2016)

Welche Cpu ist den die beste Wahl fürs zocken und rendern bis ~100€?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Dezember 2016)

X56**/w36** mit 6 Kernen, geocct auf über 4,2ghz.
Oder meinst du bzgl. aller Sockel.


----------



## NikeFree (4. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> X56**/w36** mit 6 Kernen, geocct auf über 4,2ghz.
> Oder meinst du bzgl. aller Sockel.



ok danke, nope habe nur sockel 1366 gemeint


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Dezember 2016)

Ob du da jetzt nen x5650 oder x5680 nimmst, nimmt sich nicht wirklich was.
Ab nem gewissen punkt, wird luftkühlung schwer.


----------



## NikeFree (4. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ob du da jetzt nen x5650 oder x5680 nimmst, nimmt sich nicht wirklich was.
> Ab nem gewissen punkt, wird luftkühlung schwer.



auf wie viel ghz bekommt man den nen x5650 mit luft?


----------



## Spieler22 (4. Dezember 2016)

3,8-4,5 Ghz je nach Chip würde ich sagen


----------



## NikeFree (4. Dezember 2016)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> 3,8-4,5 Ghz je nach Chip würde ich sagen



Ok ist dieses Mainboard (MSI X58 Pro) ausreichend zum übertakten des Xeons?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Dezember 2016)

Definitiv, knogle kommt damit auf Werte, die jenseits von Gut und Böse sind.


----------



## Knogle (4. Dezember 2016)

Xeon E5645 auf einem MSI X58 Pro-E
Jo 220MHz hat jede meiner E56xx CPUs auf dem MSI Board geschafft
Da habe ich bei 8 Xeon E5620 bisher eine Erfolgsquote von 100%


----------



## drizzler (4. Dezember 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Naja der IOH haelt laut Intel Spezifikation sogar 1,8V aus bei 130nm
> 5 leuchten bei mir
> Jo habe 1 PCI GPU drauf



Danke und jo Gehirnfurz beim Lesen/Schreiben


----------



## Spieler22 (4. Dezember 2016)

NikeFree schrieb:


> Ok ist dieses Mainboard (MSI X58 Pro) ausreichend zum übertakten des Xeons?



Die Xeon x56xx sind nicht gut auf dem MSI x58 Pro. Das Board hat mit diesen CPUs einen uncorebug. Dieser ist auf 20x festgesetzt. Das bedeudet der Uncore entspricht immer dem CPU takt bei dem kleinen 5650. Dementsprechend würde ich mindestens einen 5670 für das MSI x58 empfehlen, damit der cpu multi höher ist als der uncore multi. 

@Chris-W201-Fan ein X5650 auf msi x58 pro und das ist wonach er gefragt hat, ist nicht empfehlenswert. Für 4Ghz musst du 4Ghz uncore Takt fahren, was viel zu hohe 24/7 QPI Spannung erfordert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Dezember 2016)

Ja, das will bei mir nicht rein.
Liegt wohl daran, dass ich zu 99% den Gainstown quäle.


----------



## Knogle (4. Dezember 2016)

Ja also die X56xx CPUs sind leider echt zum brechen auf dem MSI Board wegen des MSI Bugs
Die E56xx sind alle brauchbar, der E5645 macht bei 220MHz 4,6GHz bei 1,36V, taugt also auch


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Dezember 2016)

Der 5645 hat nen 21er Multi für alle 6 Kerne als Turbo? Das wären bei 220mhz bclk schon mehr als genug mhz


----------



## Knogle (5. Dezember 2016)

Jo 21er AllCore 22 4 core und 23 auf 2 Core


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Dezember 2016)

Hui, damit geht was, müsste ich glatt mal testen, die Preise sind ja unten wie sonst was.


----------



## Knogle (5. Dezember 2016)

Also 1000 Punkte habe ich damit geknackt auf dem MSI


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Dezember 2016)

Hm, 300+ mehr als mein x5560-Quad , nett.
Schade, dass ich den 5620 nicht so gut hoch bekomme. Der ist aber mit de ud3r oberhalb von 4,15ghz dann etwas zickig 
Mal sehen ... nach Weihnachten kann ich vielleicht mal nen Hexa kaufen 

Aktuell bin ich eh anderweitig eingespannt.


----------



## Knogle (5. Dezember 2016)

Hol dir doch nen MSI X58 Pro-E 
Das zicjt erst ab 5GHz


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Dezember 2016)

Neh, keine neuen 1366er mehr, ein R2E, ein ud4p, ein x58 platinum, zwei ud3r und ein ud7 reichen wohl.


----------



## Knogle (5. Dezember 2016)

Dieses DELTA Netzteil ist nice
Selbst bei wechselnder Last sind die Schwankungen im Bereich von 0.01V auf 12V


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (5. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt am WE 2 X5647 für 45€ geschossen.
Die X5670 waren für 120€ ....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Dezember 2016)

Ist ja auch nur ein Quad, kein Hexa.


----------



## Knogle (5. Dezember 2016)

Nachher gibt's Bilder
Xeon E5645 für 25€ auf 4.9GHz 1082 Punkte Cinebench


----------



## drizzler (5. Dezember 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Jo 21er AllCore 22 4 core und 23 auf 2 Core



Laut wiki hat er einen max turbo Multi von 19/ 20 oO


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Dezember 2016)

Laut ARK auch, das wären dann ja “nur“   4180.


----------



## Knogle (5. Dezember 2016)

Vielleicht liegt es daran dass meiner ein Es ist


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Dezember 2016)

Da kann was dran sein. Wenn die Multis beim 5645 wie beim 5620 liegen, lohnt es für mich fast nicht.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (5. Dezember 2016)

Einzig der E5649 lohnt gerade mal so.
19 Standard auf 20 Turbo. Wuhu.....
Und preismässig liegt der mit X5650 gleich auf. Lieber dann X5650 und Standard 20 und 21 Turbo. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (5. Dezember 2016)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Einzig der E5649 lohnt gerade mal so.
> 19 Standard auf 20 Turbo. Wuhu.....
> Und preismässig liegt der mit X5650 gleich auf. Lieber dann X5650 und Standard 20 und 21 Turbo.
> 
> ...


Aber auf dem MSI X58 Pro-E unbrauchbar
Wie sieht es mit dem L5649 aus?


----------



## drizzler (5. Dezember 2016)

hier stand mist  bezog sich auf den l5645, den ich bis jetzt aber leider noch nirgendwo gefunden habe.

einen L5649 gibt es nicht


----------



## sheriff_80 (5. Dezember 2016)

Der x5650 läuft auch mit 22er multi...auf allen cores....


----------



## LordEliteX (5. Dezember 2016)

Was ist eigentlich die Stärkste CPU für den  Sockel 1366? und was ist der Sockel FCLGA 1366?


----------



## drizzler (5. Dezember 2016)

2 Kern X5698 , 4 Kern X5687, 6 Kern X5690 .FCLGA 1336 ist LGA 1336 nur komplett ausgeschrieben.


----------



## LordEliteX (5. Dezember 2016)

ahh danke  

schade das es keine 8 Kerner gibt ^^
vielleicht gibt es ja einen ES 8 Kerner.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Dezember 2016)

Nicht das knogle der je untergekommen wäre, ...


----------



## Knogle (5. Dezember 2016)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> ahh danke
> 
> schade das es keine 8 Kerner gibt ^^
> vielleicht gibt es ja einen ES 8 Kerner.


Habe schonmal gelesen dass es 8 Kerner geben soll als ES, waere technisch nicht unmoeglich, und basiert wahrscheinlich auf der gleichen Architektur Westmere-EX oder Nehalem-EX


----------



## LordEliteX (5. Dezember 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Habe schonmal gelesen dass es 8 Kerner geben soll als ES, waere technisch nicht unmoeglich, und basiert wahrscheinlich auf der gleichen Architektur Westmere-EX oder Nehalem-EX



Hab leider nur was vom Sockel 1567 gesehen mit 8 Kernen und mehr. 
Hab aber keine richtigen Mainboards gesehen.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (5. Dezember 2016)

sheriff_80 schrieb:


> Der x5650 läuft auch mit 22er multi...auf allen cores....



Wenn die TDP stimmt, sonst nur 21! Es widerspricht sonst der boost Logik so.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BenGun_ (5. Dezember 2016)

Meiner ist auch auf 22 im Bios eingestellt.


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (5. Dezember 2016)

Meiner auch


----------



## Knogle (5. Dezember 2016)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Hab leider nur was vom Sockel 1567 gesehen mit 8 Kernen und mehr.
> Hab aber keine richtigen Mainboards gesehen.



Jo 1567 ist Westmere-EX und Nehalem-EX es soll aber angeblich auch auf 1366 Prototypen gegeben haben (Ist ja nicht abwegig weil 1567 und 1366 beinahe identisch sind bis auf die 2 zusaetzlichen QPIs)


----------



## sheriff_80 (6. Dezember 2016)

Das zauberwort beim x5650 für dauerhaften 22er multi auch unter volllast ist " high dtp mode" damit kann ich bei mir aufm R3E den 22er multi trotz überschreiten der dtp grenze dauerhaft aktiviere.

Einstellen allein is so ne sache.... ohne high tdp mode taktet er dann oft unter last auf 20er multi runter....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Dezember 2016)

Wie aktiviert man den.


----------



## drizzler (6. Dezember 2016)

Alles was mit Thermalmonitoring zu tun hat deaktivieren, c-states deaktivieren und Turbo-Multi ist dauerhaft verfügbar. Manche frühe Asus Boards muss man aber crossflashen damit diese Möglichkeit besteht, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## sheriff_80 (6. Dezember 2016)

also bei meinem R3E ist die Option standardmäßig im bios verfügbar..... bei meinem vorigem p6TD deluxe hats die Option nicht gegeben und auch alle Möglichkeiten wie drizzler sie hier aufzählt haben auch nicht zum erfolg geführt..... ebenso wie das crossflashen auf p6x58d premium und P6t ws und revoluition brachten auch keinen erfolg.... die Option war dann zwar vorhanden jedoch immer ausgegraut....


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (7. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin den X5650 für 55€ losgeworden!
Wieviel sollte man für X5650 oder X5660 max. ausgeben?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Dezember 2016)

So um den dreh.


----------



## commodore128d (7. Dezember 2016)

Es gibt in der Bucht momentan recht Günstig MSI X58 Bretter.
MSI X58 Pro MS-7522 LGA 1366 fur i7 CPUs GBit LAN RAID 6x DDR3 Slots inkl Blende


----------



## drizzler (7. Dezember 2016)

drizzler schrieb:


> 2 Kern X5698 , 4 Kern X5687, 6 Kern X5690 .FCLGA 1336 ist LGA 1336 nur komplett ausgeschrieben.



Habe natuerlich w3680 / 3690 vergessen. Haben beide den Vorteil eines offenen Multis, aber den Nachteil einer niedrigen max Temp.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. Dezember 2016)

Gerade noch ein X5650 für 34€ ergattert!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LordEliteX (8. Dezember 2016)

nicht schlecht


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. Dezember 2016)

Mein neuer Schatz
EVGA X58 SLI LE 
Für 108€ inc. CPU und RAM.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Dezember 2016)

Verdammt geil. Für das Geld auch mehr als n guter deal.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. Dezember 2016)

Ich teste es am WE. Muss noch die WaKü reinigen. Scheiss AC Schlauch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (9. Dezember 2016)

@Jaimewolf3060:
Und der Alphacool-CPU-Kühler sieht im Vergleich zum aktuellen sogar richtig gut aus


----------



## Knogle (9. Dezember 2016)

Habe fuer 100 auch MSI X58 Pro-E Xeon E5620 und 3x 4GB Samsung 1600er bekommen und nun meine 640 Punkte Cinebench


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Dezember 2016)

Knogle, langweilig, 696cb gilt es zu schlagen.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (11. Dezember 2016)

Haha.
Ein E5645 für 20€ und 2stk. X5670 für 103€


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## eisenhardt (11. Dezember 2016)

Ich kann mein xeon 5647 morgen von der post holen wen es nichts anderes ist .
Dan kann endlich ich das ud5 endlich testen ich frag mich am meisten ob der auch 2600mhz ram takt mit macht oder vielleicht sogar mehr


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (14. Dezember 2016)

Hay
Habe mal nachgelesen was für System Voraussetzung man brauch für eine Vr-Brille
Es gibt einen Test von dem Hersteller. Den ich nicht bestanden habe.
Asus p6t-ws mit Xeon 5675 3060Mhz auf 4500 MHZ
Habe mich dann weiter da rein gelesen und es soll Problemlos laufen wenn man bei dem neuen 3Dmark über 9000Punkte bekommt.
Ist doch Hammer….mein Board  ist 9  Jahre alt, und ich komme  auf fast 11000 Punkte, was bedeutet wir können alle mit unseren Xeon  die neuen Vr-Brillen nutzen 
Einfach auf USB 3 erweitern mit einem Adapter und schon rennt alles.
Ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Nachricht.

Gruß Friendly

Hier der Test
VR Guide - Diesen PC braucht man 2016 fur VR - VR∙NerdsVR∙Nerds


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Dezember 2016)

Wers braucht, sicher. Wobei hier evtl. USB 3.0 doch so gebremst ist, dass es Probleme geben könnte.
Aber mal ehrlich, VR? Bis das “massentauglich ist, können wir den 1366 wirklich als Retro nutzen, und haben 30W Hexas im PC


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (14. Dezember 2016)

na ja, wers braucht ist schon richtig.
Letzens im Saturn mal mit einer gezockt.. War echt Hammer, Gänsehaut bekommen und das mit 48 
Also ich kenne schon einiges, aber das hat echt fun gemacht..

Ging aber auch eher dadrum das es auf unseren alten Kisten gut rennt,, das nach 9 Jahren, das gabs noch nie..


----------



## Knogle (14. Dezember 2016)

Tipp: Wenn man die Differential Amplituden genug Hochschraubt werden Dinge wie QPI Spannung Erhöhung überflüssig, müsst ihr mal probieren


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Dezember 2016)

Ist ja klar knogle, nur sollte man es nicht übertreiben.


----------



## drizzler (15. Dezember 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Tipp: Wenn man die Differential Amplituden genug Hochschraubt werden Dinge wie QPI Spannung Erhöhung überflüssig, müsst ihr mal probieren



Habs heute Mittag mal kurz ausprobiert bei 4ghz. 175 blck bei qpi 1,075v. Schon interessant, wobei bei dem Board aber anscheinend auch die Abstände zwischen den gewählten + Spannungen eine Rolle spielen. Am WE auf jedenfall wieder was zum spielen  . 
Vom meinem Verständnis aus sollte das doch auch nicht schädlich sein.


----------



## Knogle (16. Dezember 2016)

Wichtig ist jedoch auch der Clock Skew, den solltest du möglichst hoch drehen z.b. Auf 900ps


----------



## Malc0m (16. Dezember 2016)

Könnte mal einer genau erklären, was durch dieses Hochschrauben verändert, und worauf das alles Einfluss hat?
Das Knogle ja gerne einfach alles ausprobiert ohne Rücksicht auf die Hardware bin ich da vorsichtig "einfach" was einzustellen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Dezember 2016)

Clock skew?
Differenzalamplitude?
Was denn?


----------



## Malc0m (16. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab es so verstanden das beides wichtig ist, aber was beeinflusst denn beides genau?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Dezember 2016)

Clock skew verändert quasi den Winkel der Taktflanke, so dass diese besser lesbar wird.
Die Differenzialamplitude gibt die höhe der Taktflanke an, so das diese besser erkennbar ist.
Insgesammt wird damit hauptsächlich erreicht, dass die Datenpakete besser lesbar sind, die mit dem Takt übertragen werden, daher wird die Spannung nicht mehr So hoch benötigt.


----------



## Knogle (16. Dezember 2016)

Also ich habe mal geschaut und nachgerechnet, das Signal des BCLK kannst du als komplexes Co(Sinus)signal bezeichnen, mit veraenderten Flanken, und wird durch folgende Funktion mit imaginaerteil beschrieben

Kann man auch noch alternativ durch die Eulersche Identitaet ausdruecken damit es einfacher zu berechnen ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Integriert sieht es dann so aus
Phi ist dabei die Frequenz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Daraus kann man dann errechnen bei welcher Differential Amplitude und Clock Skew man das beste Ergebnis erzielt, um mehr oder weniger ne destruktive Interferenz zu erreichen bzw. eine Taktverschiebung der beiden Signale von einer halben Wellenlaenge oder 3/4 Wellenlaenge

Man kann sich auch anschauen wie die Abtastung erfolgt, und da bringt meist eine hoehere Spannung z.B. QPI Spannung etwas, aber mit den anderen Werten die Differential Amplitude machst du das am Takt selber, viel effizienter, und brauchst nicht den Weg ueber Spannungserhoehung


----------



## Malc0m (17. Dezember 2016)

Okay danke, für den kleinen Exkurs in die CPU-Technik. 
Hab verstanden was es macht, auch wenn ich mit dem ganzen "Wie ein CPU arbeitet" Thematik mich noch nie beschäftigt habe.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (18. Dezember 2016)

Das hast Du im Leben nicht verstanden  Also ich nicht.. keine Ahnung wofür Beta und Gamma steht hehe 

Spass bei Seite.. aber das sind Werte die max 20Mhz bringen, aber spaß macht es trotzdem..


----------



## Malc0m (18. Dezember 2016)

nein im detail nicht, aber im groben worum es geht. Irgendwozu muss ja Mathe , Physik LK und Technisches Ausbildung + Techniker ja gut sein


----------



## eisenhardt (19. Dezember 2016)

Teste gerade einen xeon x5647 ich glaub die Kühlung ist cool ohne open Window mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit den Einstellungen von meiner anderen cpu wollte er nicht.
Naja das wichtigste 1.5 vcore und kühl lauft ja schon mal jetzt fehlt nur noch takt


----------



## drizzler (19. Dezember 2016)

Hey,
habe mich am WE mal an mein Flohmarkt MSI X58 Pro gesetzt, leider bekomme ich kein Bild.

1. Board bekommt Strom, alle Leds leuchten und startet ohne CPU 8pin-Stecker ohne irgendeine verbaute Komponente.

2. Board startet nicht wenn CPU 8Pin angeschlossen und keine CPU eingebaut. Geht dann in Bootloop. Normales Verhalten? Andere Boards booten hier auch sonst normal.

3. Board startet bootet wieder normal, wenn alle Komponenten eingebaut, aber Diagnose - Karte meldet CPU-Init Fail. (W3520 / i7 920).

4. CPU wird warm, bekommt also anscheinend Strom.

5. Ram bekommt Strom (Ram eigene LED leuchtet).

6. Kodensatoren sehen fuer mich ok aus. Kann man bei den anscheinend verbauten Polymer-Kondensatoren das auch einfach an Woelbungen erkennen? 

7. Pins / Sockel ist ok, kann auch sonst keine Beschaedigungen an Widerstaenden oder Leiterbahnen erkennen.


Hatte ueberlegt einfach alle Kondensatoren zu tauschen, aber in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass die CPU warm wird scheint dass wohl weniger sinnvoll?

Jemand eine Idee? Danke.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Dezember 2016)

BIOS Chip tauschen, evtl n flash-tod?


----------



## eisenhardt (19. Dezember 2016)

Solche bootloops hatte ich bisher nur beim bei Smartphones die liefen alle nach neu flachen wieder war bei dem ersten punkt auch schon ein bootloop da ?
Backen wer auch eine Idee aber das würde ich erst Alls allerletztes versuchen 

Mein xeon x5647 startet nur mit 1200mhz ram bis jetzt  und im bios kann ich den multi 23 wählen ?  obwohl mir google sagt das die nur 22 kann jemand eine Idee wieso das so ist


----------



## drizzler (19. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> BIOS Chip tauschen, evtl n flash-tod?



Bios - Defekt wuerde ich ja eigentlich ausschliessen, oder? Die Diagnose-Karte kann ja bis zum CPU Fail Post Codes anzeigen,  sollte ja bei einem kaputten Bios nicht der Fall sein,
Bios-Chip tauschen ist bei dem Board eh Kaese, da leider nicht gesockelt und an einer behinderten Stelle zum loeten.




eisenhardt schrieb:


> Solche bootloops hatte ich bisher nur beim bei Smartphones die liefen alle nach neu flachen wieder war bei dem ersten punkt auch schon ein bootloop da ?
> Backen wer auch eine Idee aber das würde ich erst Alls allerletztes versuchen
> 
> Mein xeon x5647 startet nur mit 1200mhz ram bis jetzt  und im bios kann ich den multi 23 wählen ?  obwohl mir google sagt das die nur 22 kann jemand eine Idee wieso das so ist



Ne Bootloop nur im Fall 2, sonst nie.

Die CPU hat doch Turbomulti fuer alle Kerne +1 bei Standard 22. Deswegen .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Dezember 2016)

Ich würds testen.


----------



## drizzler (19. Dezember 2016)

Warte noch bis nach Weihnachten, damit ich mir die 12,50 oO fuer den Bios Chip erlauben kann  ;D


----------



## eisenhardt (19. Dezember 2016)

kauft blos keinen xeon x5647 meiner macht bis jetzt nur 1600mhz ram mit bin jetzt bei 670 cb mit 4.4ghz


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Dezember 2016)

Hm, ok, fast 30 Punkte für 300 MHz mehr RAM?


----------



## drizzler (19. Dezember 2016)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> kauft blos keinen xeon x5647 meiner macht bis jetzt nur 1600mhz ram mit bin jetzt bei 670 cb mit 4.4ghz



wuerde eher sagen leider Pech gehabt in der Silizum-Lotterie :/ . Haengt aber auch meist davon ab ob man von Privat kauft oder vom Haendler. Bei Privaten weisst du nie was mit der CPU schon angestellt worden ist (gerade eben IMC/QPI) , beim Haendler haste halt ein bisschen mehr Sicherheit, dass die CPU Standard lief.

Schreibt ja fast jeder immer hier meine CPU aus meiner Workstation . Private die dann Kleinserien von CPUs verkaufen sind dann meistenst eh die Schlimmsten, selektieren aus und verscherbeln den Rest.


----------



## eisenhardt (19. Dezember 2016)

ist aus Südkorea Die cpu macht bclk 210 kein Cinebench mehr durch hab jetzt 1700mhz ram zum booten bekommen aber macht damit auch kein Cinebench. 
Mein w3690 ist da deutlich besser mit 2600mhz ram und 214 bclk hätte nicht gedacht das es da solche unterschied gibt


----------



## Knogle (19. Dezember 2016)

drizzler schrieb:


> Warte noch bis nach Weihnachten, damit ich mir die 12,50 oO fuer den Bios Chip erlauben kann  ;D



Wenn es ein Winbond ist PN an mich


----------



## eisenhardt (21. Dezember 2016)

Ich brauch hilfe bekomme 210bclk mit meinem x5647 einfach nicht zum laufen auf meinem p6td v2 hab gerade keine lust das ud5 zu testen da ich sicher windoof neu installieren müsste.
Hab auch etwas am clock skew und Differential Amplitude rumgespielt  aber ohne erfolg.
 Qpi ram takt und uncore hab ich zur Sicherheit auf dem niedrigsten multi laufen lassen bis auf den cpu multi der lief auf 22 da 23 irgendwie nicht übernommen wird .
Die Einstellungen von den ich keine Ahnung habe ich rot markiert jemand eine idee was mir doch noch einen bclk von 210 bringen könnte mfg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (22. Dezember 2016)

CPU Amplitude auf 1200mV und Clock Skews auf 1400ps


----------



## eisenhardt (23. Dezember 2016)

ok versuch ich mall aber dem board kann nix passieren oder ?


----------



## Apollon (6. Januar 2017)

Hallo Leute suche für mein X58 Board (Asrock Extreme3) xeon x5650 (zur Zeit 4,0ghzgehen auch 4,4ghz) 48 GB ECC Speicher, ein passives Netzteil, sollte auch für eine GTX 1080 reichen momentan ist aber nur ne 960er mit 4gb eingebaut… mir ist wirklich wichtig das NT nicht hörbar ist stört mich beim arbeiten extrem...

gibt es da was`?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Januar 2017)

Aktuell müsste das Seasonic Platinum Fanless 520 das stärkste sein, es steht im Raum, das seasonic ein Prime Titanium Fanless 600W bringt.
Eigentlich müsste das 520er aber reichen.

alternativ, ein Prime Titanium 750, dass müsste untenrum lang genug passiv laufen.


----------



## commodore128d (6. Januar 2017)

Hat hier schonmal wer versucht den Westmere W3680 zu takten?
Ich hab den hier in einer HPZ400 Workstation mit 24GB RAM drinn.
Gibts es eine Möglichkeit mein BIOS zu unlocken?
Lohnt es auf ein Board mit Taktpotential umzusteigen?

Danke und Grüße
commodore128d

PS: Ich hänge nochmal Bilder von CPU-Z an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apollon (6. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Aktuell müsste das Seasonic Platinum Fanless 520 das stärkste sein, es steht im Raum, das seasonic ein Prime Titanium Fanless 600W bringt.
> Eigentlich müsste das 520er aber reichen.
> 
> alternativ, ein Prime Titanium 750, dass müsste untenrum lang genug passiv laufen.



Danke Prime titanium 750 ist semipassiv ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Januar 2017)

Mir ist so, ja, ließ mal n test dazu, andernfalls gibt es auch andere.


----------



## XerXis-V (7. Januar 2017)

Versteh nicht warum ein Netzteil passiv oder semipassiv sein muss.
Von den meisten Top-Netzteilen die immer laufen z.B. Dark Power Pro 11 ist nix zu hören.


----------



## BenGun_ (7. Januar 2017)

Wieviel GFlpos erreicht ihr bei LinX mit dem Xeon?
Meiner macht auf 3,6Ghz komischer Weise nur 56GFlops, mein i7 5930k auf Standard erreicht über 200.
Kann doch nicht sein, oder?
Selbst der kleine Sandy i5 erreicht auf Standard bei 3,2 Ghz 77


----------



## eisenhardt (7. Januar 2017)

ht aus machen bringt viele gflops und speicher hoch takten auch.
der w3680 müsste doch einen freien multi haben da gibt es doch das intel oc tool zum multi anheben würde es damit versuchen. habe selber einen w3690 aus einem dell t3500 ich konnte dort nicht viel machen ausehr über den multi auf 3.9ghz zu takten im Windows.  habe dan ein asus board nur zum takten gekauft und es hat sich sehr gelohnt das ding ist ein monster .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Januar 2017)

Nutzt LinX AVX?


----------



## Knogle (7. Januar 2017)

Ja AVX AVX2 und auch FMA3


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Januar 2017)

Dann ist doch klar wo es liegt, da muss man ohne diese Befehlssatzerwiterungen vergleichen. Dann passt es auch. Wer natürlich Software nutzt, die diese Erweiterungen nutzen, der fährt mit neueren Prozessoren besser.


----------



## commodore128d (7. Januar 2017)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> ht aus machen bringt viele gflops und speicher hoch takten auch.
> der w3680 müsste doch einen freien multi haben da gibt es doch das intel oc tool zum multi anheben würde es damit versuchen. habe selber einen w3690 aus einem dell t3500 ich konnte dort nicht viel machen ausehr über den multi auf 3.9ghz zu takten im Windows.  habe dan ein asus board nur zum takten gekauft und es hat sich sehr gelohnt das ding ist ein monster .



Kannst du genaueres sagen?
Welches Board, läuft darauf mein ECC RAM,
Was für n Takt?
Welche Spannungen?
Was fürn Kühler und welche Temps?
Kannst du mal einen Cinebench machen?


----------



## eisenhardt (7. Januar 2017)

Habe ein asus p6t deluxe v2 dein ecc ram leuft darauf solange es kein reg ecc ist.
takten geht bis 4.6ghz Linx stabiel mit 1.5 volt ram takt geht bis 2500 mhz stabiel das mit dem speicher scheint aber eine ausmahne zu sein. 
Habe noch eine andere 32nm x58 cpu die macht nur 1700mhz ram mit aber auch 4.6ghz cpu takt. der maximal takt von meinem w3690 ist 5423mhz und ram war etwas über 2600 aber das war nicht stabiel.
alls cpu kühler habe ich ne wakü kryos xt und 480mm radi fläche nur für die cpu. Eine starker luft kühlung reicht aber auch bis 4.4ghz oder mehr mit sehr lauten Lüftern hatte ich vor der wakü auch.
Das ganze macht die cpu seit etwas über 2 monaten mit und wird max 82 grad heiß wen ich LinX laufen lasse mfg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## commodore128d (7. Januar 2017)

Der RAM ist unbuffered, müüsste also laufen. Was denkt ihr, kann ich damit an Takt erreichen? Ich hatte bereits vor ein paar Beiträgen einen CPU-Z Screen davon gepostet.
Hmmm...
So ein Board kostet 200 Euro.
Ich bräuchte wahrscheinlich noch ein neues Case, Netzteil und Kühler, ICh glaub das lohnt net. Es sei denn hier will jemand was günstig loswerden 
Ich halte mal nach so nem Breett ausschau.

Grüße
commdore128d


----------



## eisenhardt (7. Januar 2017)

Ich glaube sowas machen viele x58 bretter mit habe für meins 100 gezahlt. 
 wen man ebay x58 oder 1366 eingibt kommen recht viele z.b ASUS P6T Deluxe, LGA 1366  Motherboard 4719543165843 | eBay
wen du aber etwas wartest bekommst du sowas sicher auch für um die 100.
was für ein netzteil hast du den ?


----------



## commodore128d (7. Januar 2017)

Das Netzteil ist noch das OEM 475 Watt Delta NEtzteil aus der HP Z400, aber das hat ein anderes Pinout am ATX Stecker deshalb kann ich es nicht weiter verwenden


----------



## BenGun_ (8. Januar 2017)

Hab gerade nen EVGA X58 Sli Le mit ein paar verbogenen Pins für 20€ gekauft. Werde das hoffentlich reparieren und dann die 2 Brücken zu löten damit darauf die Xeons laufen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Januar 2017)

Wieso muss man da löten?


----------



## BenGun_ (8. Januar 2017)

Weil die wegen dem 2ten QPI Link auf den EVGAs ohne Hardware Mod nicht laufen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Januar 2017)

Achso, die X...
Die W3600 müssten aber ja dann so laufen.


----------



## drizzler (8. Januar 2017)

BenGun_ schrieb:


> Weil die wegen dem 2ten QPI Link auf den EVGAs ohne Hardware Mod nicht laufen



Stimmt nicht ganz, die letzten Revisionen (rev 1.1 / rev 1.2) der X58 Boards von EVGA sollten nativen Support bieten, auf dem X58 SLI3, FTW3, und Classified3 laufen die auch ab rev 1.0.
Die Mod kann man von EVGA selbst durchfuehren lassen, wenn man es einschickt.



eisenhardt schrieb:


> Habe ein asus p6t deluxe v2 dein ecc ram leuft darauf solange es kein reg ecc ist.
> takten geht bis 4.6ghz Linx stabiel mit 1.5 volt ram takt geht bis 2500 mhz stabiel das mit dem speicher scheint aber eine ausmahne zu sein.
> Habe noch eine andere 32nm x58 cpu die macht nur 1700mhz ram mit aber auch 4.6ghz cpu takt. der maximal takt von meinem w3690 ist 5423mhz und ram war etwas über 2600 aber das war nicht stabiel.
> alls cpu kühler habe ich ne wakü kryos xt und 480mm radi fläche nur für die cpu. Eine starker luft kühlung reicht aber auch bis 4.4ghz oder mehr mit sehr lauten Lüftern hatte ich vor der wakü auch.
> ...



Dein w3690 tut mir leid


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. Januar 2017)

Da ich gerade mir eine Benchstation aufbaue, Spinne ich etwas rum.
Auf dem CPU kühler kommen 2 trennis!
Der Gedanke bei dem ganzen. Als AGB kommt ein Aquarium zum Einsatz(30x20x30) mit Deckel! Als Radi dient der jetzige 2,5fach MoRa.
Daneben soll ein normaler 360 mit noch einen 240. Der 240 soll aber in den 2 ten Aquarium der mit Isopropanol gefüllt ist eingelegt werden. Da kommen zum benchrun DICE Briketts rein. Hab mich schon dazu eingelesen und bin mir der Gefahren bewusst. 
Ich hab halt keine Lust mit LN2 im Keller zu hantieren.
Ist das eine bescheuerte Idee mit Isopropanol/DICE Becken?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (10. Januar 2017)

Mit Isopropanol ist bescheuert


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Januar 2017)

Was willst du überhaupt erreichen?
Below Zero? Dann würde ich Wasser mit G48 nehmen,  Isoprop mach mehr Problem als es löst.


----------



## Knogle (10. Januar 2017)

Hat jemand ein kaputtes X58 Board dass er nicht braucht, damit ich einige Versuche mit dem Taktgeber bzw. den Signalen machen kann?


----------



## Betschi (10. Januar 2017)

Soll ich meinen 950 langsam in Rente schicken, jetzt wo die neuen Kaby Lake verfügbar sind?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (10. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Was willst du überhaupt erreichen?
> Below Zero? Dann würde ich Wasser mit G48 nehmen,  Isoprop mach mehr Problem als es löst.



Isopropanol ist für DICE Becken und dient als Katalysator.
Im Kreislauf Nr. 1 kommt G48 in 1:5-10 und im Kreislauf Nr.2 ganz normal G481:20

Später will ich mir ganz normal ein Pot für DICE benchen besorgen.
Einfach etwas Übung.
Die Hardware habe ich in 2facher Ausführung.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BenGun_ (10. Januar 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein kaputtes X58 Board dass er nicht braucht, damit ich einige Versuche mit dem Taktgeber bzw. den Signalen machen kann?



Falls ich die Pins vom EVGA nicht wieder hin bekomme kannst du das zum Selbstkostenpreis haben.


----------



## Spieler22 (11. Januar 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein kaputtes X58 Board dass er nicht braucht, damit ich einige Versuche mit dem Taktgeber bzw. den Signalen machen kann?



Leztes mal hast du ja nicht mehr darauf reagiert, darum habe ich alles an altem Scheiss (P6T, AS Rock x58 Extreme) zum Wertstoffhof getragen


----------



## JanJake (11. Januar 2017)

Betschi schrieb:


> Soll ich meinen 950 langsam in Rente schicken, jetzt wo die neuen Kaby Lake verfügbar sind?



Wieso führt gerade Kaby Lake zu der überlegung? Kaby Lake und Skyfail sind 1:1 die gleichen CPUs! Die einzige Unterschied ist, das Kaby Lake 400MHz Takt vielleicht mit macht. 

Das einzige was ich machen würde an deiner stelle, kauf dir einen X5650, übertakte den und erfreue dich an einer Leistung die sich mit einem 7700K messen kann.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (11. Januar 2017)

@Jan
Das halte ich mal für ein Gerücht....
Der Sky/Kaby hat ein 30% IPC Vorteil ST/MT. Und wenn noch AVX ins Spiel kommt dann sind es 100%....
Deine Aussage stimmt bis HW 4C/8T CPU noch. Danach ist vorbei. 
BW ist schon sehr weit vorne.
Hinzu kommt Platform Vorteil für So1151 sowie deren Chipsatz. Nativ USB 3.1 G2, PCIe3.0 , NVMe und SATA 6G. Weniger Leistungsaufnahme usw.
Bei den reinen Duallboards gebe ich dir noch recht. Da bekommt man relativ günstig viel geboten mit 2x 6C/12T.
Was noch für Dualboards spricht ist der QPI der 24GB überträgt gegen über DMI 3.0 der nur bis 8GB geht.
Intel hat bewusst so ein mächtige Anbindung weggenommen um Daseinsberechtigung für Nachfolger Plattformen zu schaffen!  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (11. Januar 2017)

Der 7700k schafft immernoch keine 1000 Cinebench wie die 6 Kern Westmeres


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Januar 2017)

Beim rendern möglicherweise interessant, im Alltag ist der 7700k natürlich in vielem die schnellere CPU, aber ob man das massiv merkt ist nutzungsabhängig.
Trotzdem würde ich nicht von 1366 auf 1151 Wechseln, wenn nicht nur noch gespielt wird, und selbst dann...

Der IPC Vorteil müsste übrigens höher liegen.


----------



## Knogle (11. Januar 2017)

Liegt ca. 40-45% hoeher die IPC

Der Westmere gleicht das durch 50% mehr Kerne aus


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Januar 2017)

Und mehr Cache, aber es bleiben einige Defizite.
Ob die wichtig sind muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Knogle (11. Januar 2017)

Die Leistung in AES Encryption und allgemein Verschluesseln liegt aber interessanterweise bei den Westmere 6 Kernern hoeher als bei den Haswell 6 Kernern
Habe in Erfahrung gemacht dass die AES Einheit mit der Westmere Architektur besser laufen soll als mit dem Ringbus der neueren


----------



## Betschi (12. Januar 2017)

JanJake schrieb:


> Wieso führt gerade Kaby Lake zu der überlegung? Kaby Lake und Skyfail sind 1:1 die gleichen CPUs! Die einzige Unterschied ist, das Kaby Lake 400MHz Takt vielleicht mit macht.
> 
> Das einzige was ich machen würde an deiner stelle, kauf dir einen X5650, übertakte den und erfreue dich an einer Leistung die sich mit einem 7700K messen kann.


Langsam bremst meine CPU die Graka aus, vorallem bei gewissen Spielen, die nur einen Kern wegen veralteter Engine unterstützen, da lohnen sich 6 Kerne leider nicht so. Denke mal, eine alte Architektur lohnt sich nicht mehr, wenn eine neue erschienen ist.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Januar 2017)

Betschi schrieb:


> Langsam bremst meine CPU die Graka aus, vorallem bei gewissen Spielen, die nur einen Kern wegen veralteter Engine unterstützen, da lohnen sich 6 Kerne leider nicht so. Denke mal, eine alte Architektur lohnt sich nicht mehr, wenn eine neue erschienen ist.


Das ist ja kein Geheimnis das eine aktuellere Architektur in der Regel eine höhere IPC mit sich bringt. 
Allerdings sind alleine letztes Jahr eine menge Spiele erschienen, die von mehr als 4 Kernen profitieren. Und die werden ja nicht weniger.
Wie oft hat man hier von Core i5 Besitzern anschließend das große Jammern gehört. 
Genau da kann der Xeon, gemixt mit OC, Punkten und eine kostengünstige Alternative darstellen. 

Ich will jetzt nicht behaupten das der Xeon ab einer gewissen GPU Riege bzw. Auflösung nicht bremsen würde, allerdings ist das zumindest in der Spielepraxis kein sehr großer Garant. 

Das sieht meist in den 720p Tests schlimmer aus, als es im Alltag ist.


----------



## Betschi (12. Januar 2017)

Wieviel hast du für deinen Xeon bezahlt? In der Schweiz kostet der 800 € Second-Hand sind leider keine verfügbar


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (12. Januar 2017)

Ich hab mir spaßeshalber die Overall OC werte der So1366 CPU Wasser gekühlt angeschaut.
Der Schnitt liegt bei 4,5Ghz...
Mehr als Haswell bzw. Broadwell 6 Kern CPU....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Januar 2017)

Betschi schrieb:


> Wieviel hast du für deinen Xeon bezahlt? In der Schweiz kostet der 800 € Second-Hand sind leider keine verfügbar



Knapp 100 Euro auf ebay. 

Dort hab ich übigens grad mal reingeschaut, da kriegste doch schon als Sofort Kauf den X5650 ab 50 Euro. O.o



jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir spaßeshalber die Overall OC werte der So1366 CPU Wasser gekühlt angeschaut.
> Der Schnitt liegt bei 4,5Ghz...
> Mehr als Haswell bzw. Broadwell 6 Kern CPU....



Dazu braucht es nicht unbedingt eine Wasserkühlung. ^^
3D Mark von mir mit 4,4 Ghz und GTX 1070

GPU Takt: 2.164 Mhz
Speicher Takt: 2.430 MHz

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5660 @ 2.80GHz,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P6T


----------



## Betschi (12. Januar 2017)

Nicht schlecht, 68 € für die CPU und 40 € Versand, die können mich mal


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Januar 2017)

Betschi schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, 68 € für die CPU und 40 € Versand, die können mich mal


40Euro???
Wegen Versand zur Schweiz oder weswegen?


----------



## Betschi (12. Januar 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> 40Euro???
> Wegen Versand zur Schweiz oder weswegen?


Wahrscheinlich, kommt mir aber ein bisschen komisch vor. Bei Schallplatten zahle ich normalerweise 10-15 €. Dann wird's wahrscheinlich doch ein Kaby Lake, mit USB 3 und PCI-E 3.0 & DDR4.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Januar 2017)

Betschi schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich, kommt mir aber ein bisschen komisch vor. Bei Schallplatten zahle ich normalerweise 10-15 €. Dann wird's wahrscheinlich doch ein Kaby Lake, mit USB 3 und PCI-E 3.0 & DDR4.


Hmm, nach Deutschland finde ich von kostenlosen Versand bis hin zu 7 Euro. 
Liegt bestimmt daran.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. Januar 2017)

@maji
Trotzdem ist 4,5GHz ein Durchschnitt!
Und dazu ein verdammt guter für So1366 6 Kerner!
Schau mal wie meist die Haswell bringen!
Wenn man Glück hat geht's von 3,5GHz auf 4,3GHz!
Mit dem X5650 ist man Overall von 2,6GHz bis 4,2 ohne Probleme!
Das ist richtig krass! An sich hat Intel eher rückentwicklung betrieben.....



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aslinger (13. Januar 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Knapp 100 Euro auf ebay.
> 
> Dort hab ich übigens grad mal reingeschaut, da kriegste doch schon als Sofort Kauf den X5650 ab 50 Euro. O.o
> 
> ...



Wieviel Saft benötigt die CPU für den Takt? 

Ich bleibe bei 4GHz, da die CPU noch länger leben soll und je mehr Spannung desto eher die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich die CPU aufgrund der Elektromigration mit der Zeit immer schlechter takten lässt.

Wenn alles passt kommt viell. im Herbst ein AMD Zen ins Haus.


----------



## Knogle (13. Januar 2017)

bei 4,6GHz braucht mein E5645 135W (Nur CPU)


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. Januar 2017)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> @maji
> Trotzdem ist 4,5GHz ein Durchschnitt!
> Und dazu ein verdammt guter für So1366 6 Kerner!
> Schau mal wie meist die Haswell bringen!
> ...



Wer sagt das es ein schlechter Durchschnitt ist?? O.o 

Ich schrieb legendlich das man dazu nicht unbedingt eine Wasserkühlung benötigt.
Das war eher ein weiteres pro Argument für den S1366.

Keine Ahnung wie man das missverstehen kann. 



Aslinger schrieb:


> Wieviel Saft benötigt die CPU für den Takt?
> 
> Ich bleibe bei 4GHz, da die CPU noch länger leben soll und je mehr Spannung desto eher die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich die CPU aufgrund der Elektromigration mit der Zeit immer schlechter takten lässt.
> 
> Wenn alles passt kommt viell. im Herbst ein AMD Zen ins Haus.



War ja nur für Benchmarks. In der Praxis lass ich den bei 3,6 Ghz laufen um den max Verbrauch im Idle bei 120 Watt Gesamt zu belassen.

Was der Rechner bzw. die CPU bei 4,4 GHz verbraucht müsste ich mal überprüfen.  
Aber bestimmt nicht wenig. ^^


----------



## Knogle (13. Januar 2017)

Wie Messt ihr bei euch den Verbrauch ?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. Januar 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Wie Messt ihr bei euch den Verbrauch ?


Hab mir extra nen Strommessgerät besorgt.
Misst natürlich nur den kompletten Rechner.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Januar 2017)

Knogle misst nur das was zur cpu geht.


----------



## Knogle (13. Januar 2017)

Der Chris kennt den Knogle gut


----------



## Aslinger (13. Januar 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wer sagt das es ein schlechter Durchschnitt ist?? O.o
> 
> Ich schrieb legendlich das man dazu nicht unbedingt eine Wasserkühlung benötigt.
> Das war eher ein weiteres pro Argument für den S1366.
> ...



Ich meinte welche VCore du für 4,4GHz anlegen musst.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. Januar 2017)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Ich meinte welche VCore du für 4,4GHz anlegen musst.



Puuh, ich muss gestehen da hab ich vorsichtshalber gleich 1,35V genommen.
4,2 Ghz läuft mit mit 1,32V 

*Edit:*
Ups, doch bloß mit 1,30V bei 4,2 Ghz ^^


----------



## Knogle (13. Januar 2017)

1.35V ist human
Mit dem E5645 geht das mit deutlich weniger


----------



## Aslinger (14. Januar 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Puuh, ich muss gestehen da hab ich vorsichtshalber gleich 1,35V genommen.
> 4,2 Ghz läuft mit mit 1,32V
> 
> *Edit:*
> Ups, doch bloß mit 1,30V bei 4,2 Ghz ^^



LinX stable oder nur Gamestable?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. Januar 2017)

Aslinger schrieb:


> LinX stable oder nur Gamestable?



Beides.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Januar 2017)

Einer ne idee wo man die Kabel zum Messen der Spannungen am Rampage 2 Extreme noch bekommt?
Würde das gerne man etwas “genauer“ betrachten


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Januar 2017)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> @maji
> Trotzdem ist 4,5GHz ein Durchschnitt!
> Und dazu ein verdammt guter für So1366 6 Kerner!
> Schau mal wie meist die Haswell bringen!
> ...


Die meisten Haswells schaffen schon wie Sandy Bridge, Ivy Bridge, Skylake und sowieso Kaby Lake ihre 4,5GHz, und das auch unter Luft. Bei den 1366ern braucht es dafür schon CPUs mit einem hohen Multi oder einen BCLK von weit über 200, was nur mit Spannungen möglich ist, die ich den alten Boards nicht mehr unbedingt zutrauen wollen würde. Zudem werden die CPUs ab 4GHz auch ziemlich heiß. 

Wenn man nicht gerade noch ein 1366er-Board hat, würde ich von der Plattform mittlerweile eher abraten. Die Verfügbarkeit und die Preise von guten Boards sind abartig schlecht. Ab ca. 180-200€ + 65€ für die CPU - da bekommt man schon fast nen gebrauchte Skylake + Board für. Oder nen 2600K + Board...


----------



## Knogle (15. Januar 2017)

Aktuell gibt's wieder den Händler mit den MSI Boards für 90


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Januar 2017)

Das veringert die Nachteile der Plattform, die langsam aber stetig deutlicher werden, nicht.
Ich gebe IGC insofern recht, von 1366 kann man mittlerweile abraten, sofern die Plattform komplett gekauft werden muss.
Bestandsnutzer sind natürlich was anderes, und auch “Enthusisaten“, aber die fragen auch nicht, sondern kaufen einfach


----------



## Knogle (15. Januar 2017)

@Chris

Das mit der Spannungsmessung kannst du ja im Zweifel auch mit nem Multimeter machen.
Aber willst du dann die Spannung am Widerstand bzw. an der CPU selbst messen, oder einfach nur auf der 12V Schiene also davor? Weil bei ersterem musst du den Spannungsabfall beruecksichtigen vor und hinter dem Widerstand bzw. der CPU, und bisshen rechnen damit du genaue Werte rauskriegs.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Januar 2017)

Das R2E hat Messanschlüsse, wie auch andere gute OC-Boards.
Die Kabel sind nur dazu da, um vom Stecker auf dem Board zum Multimeter zu kommen 
Für mein MSI Z68GD65 hab ich die Kabel, die passen nur leider nicht im R2E


----------



## drizzler (15. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das R2E hat Messanschlüsse, wie auch andere gute OC-Boards.
> Die Kabel sind nur dazu da, um vom Stecker auf dem Board zum Multimeter zu kommen
> Für mein MSI Z68GD65 hab ich die Kabel, die passen nur leider nicht im R2E




Bei Gigabyte konnte ich die kostenlos per Support nachbestellen fuer mein X58A-OC, sogar ohne Quittung, nur per Foto. Asus schonmal angeschrieben?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Januar 2017)

Ne, hab ich noch nicht, den weg teste ich morgen.


----------



## drizzler (15. Januar 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> 1.35V ist human
> Mit dem E5645 geht das mit deutlich weniger



Wo hast du denn den ES bekommen? Habe mir zum testen auch mal einen e5649 (20 Turbomulti) zugelegt. Rennt bis 4,2 wirklich sehr kuehl und mit wenig Vcore , schafft aber leider nicht mehr als 220 bclk und brauch fuer 4,4 dann  +1,4 Vcore. Ist eine A-Batch CPU.


----------



## Knogle (15. Januar 2017)

Mehr als 220 geht auch nicht wegen QPI
Bei keiner CPU

Habe die auf eBay aus China bestellt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Januar 2017)

Nur mit QPI slow mode


----------



## drizzler (16. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nur mit QPI slow mode



Darum ging es mir, leider ging mit der CPU auch im slow mode nicht mehr als 220.



Knogle schrieb:


> Habe die auf eBay aus China bestellt



Bist du so lieb und haust den Link zum Haendler mal raus. Habe anscheinend tatsaechlich meinen e5649 zerschossen, seit OC-Test mit C-States on (4,8 ghz) haeng ich mit dem Chip in einer Bootloop. >)


----------



## Knogle (16. Januar 2017)

Magste mir die CPU zum Testen schicken?

Versuche den Link wieder zu finden, aber habe hier nebenbei auch noch nen ziemlich guenstigen E5645 gefunden

Fujitsu Xeon E5645 - 2,4 GHz Six Core Prozessor Socket 1366 4049699388965 | eBay


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Januar 2017)

ui der prozessor sieht gut aus^^ probiere aktuel nen  i7 920 zu übertakten fürn zweiten rechner... aber der macht bei 4,1ghz dicht...

was hatn der xeon e5645 als stock bclk und multi? finde nix dazu, oder gucke auf den falschen seiten.


----------



## drizzler (16. Januar 2017)

http://www.intel.com/content/dam/ww...on-updates/xeon-5600-specification-update.pdf
e5645 hat leider nur all-core Multi von 18 bzw. 19 (Turbo). Da brauchst du fuer 4 Ghz schon 210 bclk.  Knogle hat ein Engeenering Sample mit Multis die dem X5660 entsprechen, wenn ich mich grad richtig erinnere.


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Januar 2017)

ach es hat ned zufällig wer auf nem alten/ kaputten 1366er baord ne sockelhalterung zu verkaufen oder?  ohne halterung klappt das schon, is aber unpraktisch^^
hab meine vom liquid tape (und das umliegende board) befreien wollen. der vorbesitzer hatte anscheinend schonmal hand angelegt weil eine schraube war der kopf fast abgedreht. aufbekommen ahb ichse, aber danach warse im eimer...


----------



## rottwag (17. Januar 2017)

Hi Leute!

Ich spiele aktuell Watchdogs 2. Macht echt Laune!!

Leider hatte ich das Problem von Abstürzen und Blue Screens. Habe alles mögliche probiert (Treiberupdates usw.) Und habe dann rausgefunden, dass er bei 3,9 GHz (22x177) anstatt 21x200 nicht abstürzt.

Das interessante dabei ist, dass der Rechner mit 200 Stunden Just cause 3 und Fall Out 4 usw. Stabil lief!! 

Linx stabile waren die 4,2 GHz sowieso (3 Stunden)

Wie kann man das erklären? 

PS: wd2 ist das erste Spiel, dass meine GTX 1070 bei 100% Auslastung hält. Sieht aber auch super aus!


----------



## Betschi (18. Januar 2017)

Ist die Übertaktbarkeit bei allen Xeon X5xxx gleich? Bei aliexpress kostet der X5660 10$ mehr als der X5650, der X5670 10 $ mehr als der X5660.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2017)

Tendenziell ja, aber natürlich kommt man bei den 60 oder 70 mit weniger BCLK hin.


----------



## Betschi (18. Januar 2017)

Das heisst, dass sie sich nur im Multiplikator unterscheiden? Auf der Intel Website finde ich keine Multiplier Angaben, oder bin ich dafür zu doof?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2017)

Ne, die sind aber simpel zu errechnen, basistakt dur 133, wobei du +2 rechnen kannst, wenn du den Turbomulti für alle kerne mit nutzt. Aber Vorsicht, das geht bei einigen Boards nicht.


----------



## drizzler (18. Januar 2017)

Betschi schrieb:


> Das heisst, dass sie sich nur im Multiplikator unterscheiden? Auf der Intel Website finde ich keine Multiplier Angaben, oder bin ich dafür zu doof?



List of Intel Xeon microprocessors - Wikipedia

Liste aller Xeons mit allen Multis.


----------



## Betschi (18. Januar 2017)

Wenn es mit dem jetzigen Board geht, sollte es keine Probleme mit dem Xeon geben nehme ich mal an. Habe ein ASUS Rampage II Gene.


----------



## Spieler22 (19. Januar 2017)

Damit geht der volle Turbo Multi bei den richtigen Einstellungen


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Januar 2017)

hab den i7 920 immerhin auf 4,2ghz bei 1,424v stable bekommen, denke ich (prime läuft noch^^)
habt ihr die erfahrung gemacht das es lohnt ICH  Core Voltage, IOH Core Voltage und IOH  PLL anzuheben über 1,2v? in vielen guides werden diese 1,2v gezeigt und in anderen sowas um die 1,4v. ich habe nicht wirklich ein großartigen unterschied feststellen können, oder ist mir etwas entgangen? auch wird gesagt bei bloomfield habe die cpu pll keinen zweck, in manchen guides wird sie aber auf 1,88-196v gesetzt... hat wer da praxiserfahrung?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Januar 2017)

Pll ist besser bei 1,8. Hab selten mal 1,82 getestet, das bringt nichts bei mir, die von dir genannten Spannungen han ich auch nur bei etwa 1,2v
Qpi hab ich angehoben, je nach cpu gerne​ auch über 1,4v, die amplitude hab ich höher gestellt und clock skew erhöht, damit müsste weniger vcore gehen.

Die 920er sind in meinen Augen leider Dreck, da sind selbst die x5560 massiv besser.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Januar 2017)

kla aber den habe ich vor locker 5 oder 6 jahren j4f von nem kumpel seinem vater geschenkt bekommen da er aufgerüstet hat und sein sohn damit nix anfangen konnte. mitlerweile konnte ich billig nen board ergattern und muss sagen für ne gratiscpu performt sie genial^^


----------



## Spieler22 (20. Januar 2017)

Die i7 920 sind bei 4,2 für 24/7 schon absolut im Anschlag, die besten Samples machen 4,4 und 4,8 fürs Benchen, die meisten kriegt man gerade so auf 4Ghz. Bei 1,42V wird die Cpu auch locker 80-90°C heiß.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Januar 2017)

Ja schon, mein x5560 (15€) geht mit der Spannung schon auf 4,44ghz


----------



## Spieler22 (20. Januar 2017)

Kannste aber auch nicht verallgemeinern Chriss-W201-Fan.  Ich hatte auch schon den heiligen Gral der i7 der 4Ghz bei 1,1V, 4,2Ghz bei 1,2V lief und 4,4Ghz bei 1,3v. Glück spielt halt immer eine Rolle


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Januar 2017)

also ich hab bei 1,42v max 75°C bisher erreicht (aktuel ist ht aber auch deaktiviert). ht bleibt für höheren takt aber wahrscheinlich auch deaktiviert da es kaum games ntuzen und der prozessor von nem bekannten nur für games dann verwendet wird^^ (wenn der rechner fertig übertaktet ist^^)


----------



## Betschi (20. Januar 2017)

Bei meinem 950 ist bei einem Multi von 19 Schluss, BCLK habe ich auf 200. Bei 20 schmiert mir die Kiste ab, CPU Voltage habe ich bis auf 1.34 hochgeschraubt, hat aber nichts gebracht


----------



## Spieler22 (20. Januar 2017)

Doppelpost, Forum kaputt -_-


----------



## Spieler22 (20. Januar 2017)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> also ich hab bei 1,42v max 75°C bisher erreicht (aktuel ist ht aber auch deaktiviert). ht bleibt für höheren takt aber wahrscheinlich auch deaktiviert da es kaum games ntuzen und der prozessor von nem bekannten nur für games dann verwendet wird^^ (wenn der rechner fertig übertaktet ist^^)



Wenn du den dann abgibst und der keine Ahnung von Pc´s hat geh auf 1,3v  zurück und guck was damit an Takt geht. Den Unterschied merkt niemand,  er wird locker 30W weniger verbrauchen und läuft nicht so nah am Ende,  was zu weniger Verschleiss und einem eibungslosen Betrieb für  mindestens 2 Jahre führt. HT würde ich übrigens anlassen, Games  unterstützen immer mehr Threads und da bringt das dann schon was, vor  allem wenn du die Kiste dann über längere Zeit nicht anfassen kannst.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Januar 2017)

Also die Tendenz ist da, und die dies der x xeon sind eigentlich immer etwas besser 

Natürlich kann hinter jeder Nummer ein Top-DIE stecken.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Januar 2017)

wenn was nicht geht ist die kiste keine 10min autofahrt entfernt, also ich kann jederzeit ran quasi. und nein ich hab mir extra einige guides/ reviews/ test angeschaut, es bringt quasi nix.
und wen juckt bitte stromverbrauch? uns absolut nicht. wegen den paar watt, das machtn bock auch ned fett.


----------



## Spieler22 (20. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Also die Tendenz ist da, und die dies der x xeon sind eigentlich immer etwas besser
> 
> Natürlich kann hinter jeder Nummer ein Top-DIE stecken.



Ob 4,4Ghz oder 4,2Ghz ist am Ende sowieso egal. Der W3520 den ich hier hatte war total der Krüppel, 4Ghz war da absolut Sense und das auch nur mit perversen Spannungen. 

@Noxxphox na mach wie du denkst. BF1 ist das aktuell beste Beispiel. 1,42V ist halt einfach schon mega fett und das ohne HT.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Januar 2017)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Ob 4,4Ghz oder 4,2Ghz ist am Ende sowieso egal. Der W3520 den ich hier hatte war total der Krüppel, 4Ghz war da absolut Sense und das auch nur mit perversen Spannungen.



naja dann hat man genug perversion jeden tag, und die frau nochned angerührt  ne scherz^^

na ich sag mir halt warum leistung verschenken solange man innerhalb derzumutbaren/ empfohlenen spannung ist und nichtmal in prime an die 80°C kommt?


----------



## Spieler22 (20. Januar 2017)

Mein Stand ist 1,35v für 24/7 als Grenze


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Januar 2017)

Da gehe ich ähnlich ran.
Mein 5620 hat nicht mal 1,3v bei 4ghz, aber halt 1,44v qpi, für uncore=core


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Januar 2017)

der uncore ist bei mir ziemlich zickig-.- habs nachn paar versuchen gelassen und bin noch am testen ob ich den vcore weiter senken kann, dann uncore und dann ram^^
bei haswel geht das wenn man übung hat paralel, bei dem leider nicht...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Januar 2017)

beim i7 920 ist das eher unwahrscheinlich dass es klappt. 
bei mir geht das auch nur mit dem x5560 oder dem E5620, wobei letzterer es nicht braucht, da das ja ein Westmere ist.
Auf dem benchtable ist akttuell Uncore=Core nicht drin, da der Uncore unmöglich 4,44GHz mit macht, aber der liegt bei knapp über 3800MHz, denn der RAM läuft auf 1912MHz, bei glaub 9-9-9-24


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Januar 2017)

hab gelesen das der ram imemr die hälfte vom uncore haben soll. andere sollen mit ner 1,5er ratio oder  in manchen fällen sogar weniger gute ergebnise/ stabilität haben. kann mir das wer bestätigen? weil das ist irgendwie wiedersprüchlich was die manchmal behaupten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Januar 2017)

Das ist abhängig davon ob die nen Bloomfield oder Westmere hast.

Bloomfield verlangt 2:1 oder größer. Ich hab den Uncore immer möglichst hoch, der Cache ist im Uncore.
Westmere ist 1,5:1 eigentliche Vorgabe, mehr geht auch hier. Eigentlich dürfte weniger gar nicht gehen.
Wer da weniger einstellt ... naja.


----------



## drizzler (21. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Da gehe ich ähnlich ran.
> Mein 5620 hat nicht mal 1,3v bei 4ghz, aber halt 1,44v qpi, für uncore=core



Hast du bei irgendeiner Anwendung von uncore = core abseits von Benchmarks einen Vorteil? Wenn nicht, dann verstehe ich die Logik dahinter nicht ganz, dass du dir Sorgen wegen 1.35 Vcore machst, aber den IMC und auch das Board dann soll einem erhoehten "Stress" bzw. Risiko durch die hohe QPI Spannung  aussetzt fuer ein 24/7 Setting.
Ich persoenlich versuche auch mich so nah wie moeglich an den Specs zu orientieren, aber da schrotte ich doch lieber eher meine CPU als mein Board.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Januar 2017)

Kann ich schwer sagen, der Rechner läuft vielleicht 5 Stunden im Quartal 

Ob man es so extrem machen muss ist sicher fraglich.
Aber, beim E5620 komme ich ohne 1,4v QPI nicht mal über BCLK 136  Sogesehen also eher egal...
Der E5620 ist eh nix massiv dolles, geht der hops, gibts n 6x


----------



## drizzler (21. Januar 2017)

Jo die 8 Euro sind sicherlich zu verschmerzen >)


----------



## Betschi (21. Januar 2017)

Mein X5660 ist unterwegs


----------



## Knogle (21. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Kann ich schwer sagen, der Rechner läuft vielleicht 5 Stunden im Quartal
> 
> Ob man es so extrem machen muss ist sicher fraglich.
> Aber, beim E5620 komme ich ohne 1,4v QPI nicht mal über BCLK 136  Sogesehen also eher egal...
> Der E5620 ist eh nix massiv dolles, geht der hops, gibts n 6x



o.O
Bei mir laeuft der bei 133MHz mit 1.0V QPI


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Januar 2017)

Wie gesagt, das ist hier so.
Hatte den noch nicht auf dem R2E, vielleicht wäre es da besser, aber ich möchte das eigentlich nicht umbauen, das ud3r ist recht nett in dem PC.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Januar 2017)

ja das ud3r ist kein schlechtes brett, nutze ich auch^^ hab von so manchen problemen bei manchen boards mit x58 gelesen, habe zum glück nix davon.
ihr habt gestern geschriehen wegen 1,424v? Teste mich grad runter und aktuel teste ich 4,2Ghz @ 1,376v (ohne ht). bisher rennt er prime seit 20min ohne probleme (mit aktuel max 67°C aufm Benchtable, hab kein ATX Case aktuel umherfliegen^^). fürn C0 stepping garnicht so schlecht^^.  hab die erfahrung gemacht das mein 920 gerne in den ersten 30min crasht, schafft er die rennt er stundenlang.

Edit: damnit, 25min dann crashte es^^. muss wohl nochn bissel rumprobiern


----------



## Spieler22 (21. Januar 2017)

Für ein c0 Stepping ist 4,2Ghz göttlich, allerdings ist ohne HT schwer zu vergleichen


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Januar 2017)

mit ht brauch ich nen bissel mehr... so 1,46v war mein erster test, da lief es. danach hatte ich kein ht mehr an. denke das es eventuel mit noch etwas weniger vcore laufen würde, aber trotzdem deutlich über 1,4v

Ps: ja ich antworte relativ shcnell weil ich während des testens aktuel nicht viel zu tun hab  beim nebenbei spielen merkt man beim vcore runtertesten leider nicht wenns abschmiert


----------



## Spieler22 (21. Januar 2017)

Ist doch gut wenn man direkt feedback kriegt. Ht bringt natürlich auch deutlich mehr hitze mit


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Januar 2017)

so kann mans  auch sehen^^
hm.. mein uncore ist leider extremst zickig... bei 3,6ghz crasht er gerne und selbst bei 3,4ghz nach 25min... muss ich wohl bei 3,2ghz bleiben und mich mit 1600er ram begnügen. ram ist das einzige was ich brauche, da bestell ich mir 8gb  2133er cl9 (kostet nur paar euronen mehr, und bissl geschwindigkeitspuffer für eventuel kommende bastelsysteme^^), ev komme ich bei 1600 bis cl 7 runter 
8gb reichen aktuel ja noch wenn man nicht alzuviel nebenher macht beim spielen^^


----------



## Spieler22 (21. Januar 2017)

Mein Uncore ist auch zickig, bei 4,4Ghz Core geht der nicht über 3,25Ghz. Dafür brauch ich nur 1,2v QPI Spannung und 1,1 IOH und 1,1 ICH. Selbst wenn ich alle Spannungen massiv erhöhe, will er nicht auf über 3,6Ghz. Der Ram läuft entspannt mit 15xx. merk da beim Zocken keinen unterschied.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Januar 2017)

naja ich lasse keine leistung liegen, auser sie muss mit brachialer gewalt erzwungen werden.
und wenn ich zum quasi gleichen preis keine höhere frequenz laufen lassen kann, dann wenigstens bessere timings


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Januar 2017)

Ich hab RAM mit 2133 bei 8-8-8-24 hier


----------



## Spieler22 (21. Januar 2017)

Naja mein Ram ist ja nur 1600 cl9, mit ganz viel Spielereien und mehr BCLK würde der 1800/1900 laufen. Dafür dann aber mehr QPI Spannung mangels gutem CPU Multi reinzubuttern seh ich nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Januar 2017)

Macht auch wenig sinn. Ab etwa 1500-1600 müsste bei 1366 eigentlich die Sättigung bzgl. Leistungen einsetzen, beim Hexa vielleicht 100Mhz später.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Januar 2017)

naja generel bringt mehr ramtakt kaum was, timings auch kaum aber wenns für glaub 2 euro mehr ist... warum nicht^^
generel zicken 4 slots ja und ich kann nur dualchannel fahren. laut test bringt triple channel fürs gaming ja aber keinen bis 1% (manchmal sogar langsamer) mehrwert... da isses mir egal^^ 
das board wird genutzt bisses nicht mehr geht fertig^^ ab und zu hat man halt ma pech und es vereckt was.


----------



## drizzler (21. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Macht auch wenig sinn. Ab etwa 1500-1600 müsste bei 1366 eigentlich die Sättigung bzgl. Leistungen einsetzen, beim Hexa vielleicht 100Mhz später.



In nem englischen Forum hat dazu ein Nutzer mal einen ausfuehrlichen Test gemacht. Mehr als 1866er macht absolut keinen Sinn und von 1600 zu 1866 macht's im Schnitt 2-5 % Unterschied.

Fuer alle die den Uncore nicht hoeher bekommen : habt ihr mal versucht einfach noch hoehere Uncore Multis zu nehmen? Meine Kombi X58A-OC mit X5660 mag auch bestimmte Multis einfach nicht, aber noch hoehere gingen ohne Probleme mit minimaler Spannungserhöhung.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Januar 2017)

wie erwartest versucht man denn sonst den uncore zu steigern? :O
alles über multi 16 führt in meinen prime test zu crashes...


----------



## Betschi (22. Januar 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> In nem englischen Forum hat dazu ein Nutzer mal einen ausfuehrlichen Test gemacht. Mehr als 1866er macht absolut keinen Sinn und von 1600 zu 1866 macht's im Schnitt 2-5 % Unterschied.
> 
> Fuer alle die den Uncore nicht hoeher bekommen : habt ihr mal versucht einfach noch hoehere Uncore Multis zu nehmen? Meine Kombi X58A-OC mit X5660 mag auch bestimmte Multis einfach nicht, aber noch hoehere gingen ohne Probleme mit minimaler Spannungserhöhung.


Den Verdacht hatte ich auch schon, hatte aber Angst den Multi auf 21 zu setzen, mit 20 gings nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Januar 2017)

wenn du es mit der qpi und ram voltage nicht übertreibst, passiert​ außer nem “no boot“ doch nichts


----------



## Betschi (22. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> wenn du es mit der qpi und ram voltage nicht übertreibst, passiert​ außer nem “no boot“ doch nichts


Stimmt, aber ich habe mir dann wieder gedacht, wenns mit 20 nicht geht, wieso sollte es dann mit 21 gehen. Jaja, die CPU macht halt was sie will


----------



## Spieler22 (22. Januar 2017)

Es gibt doch diesen Mythos das gerade CPU Multis nicht so gut laufen wie ungerade  

Gerade die legendären 20x200 liefen doch zu 50% nicht. 191x21 hingegen wie Butter 

Da steckt viel Voodoo hinter


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (22. Januar 2017)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Gerade die legendären 20x200 liefen doch zu 50% nicht.


Dann gehöre seit gestern zu den magischen 50% 

Von 22x168 (Vcore 1.2V) auf 20x200 (Vcore 1.22) umgestiegen.


----------



## Betschi (22. Januar 2017)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch diesen Mythos das gerade CPU Multis nicht so gut laufen wie ungerade
> 
> Gerade die legendären 20x200 liefen doch zu 50% nicht. 191x21 hingegen wie Butter
> 
> Da steckt viel Voodoo hinter


Nachher gleich mal testen


----------



## Knogle (22. Januar 2017)

Die 500k views sind geknackt 

Hier mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Januar 2017)

Raid controller? 
Oder meinst das Ganze?
Was hast du da alles dran?


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Januar 2017)

nett, was haste da denn hübsches genau stehen?


----------



## BenGun_ (22. Januar 2017)

Wer von euch kommt denn aus Obergiesing und spamt Kleinanzeigen mit X58 Bundles voll?


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Januar 2017)

wie kommst du drauf das es einer von uns hier ist?


----------



## Chriztian88 (22. Januar 2017)

Sehr schöner Beitrag hier, habe mit Freude bereits über 100 Seiten gelesen  

Ich würde jetzt gerne auch eurem Club beitreten und habe mir ein Gigabyte GA-EX58 Extreme + X5650 gekauft. Ist es okay wenn ich hier als Laie im Bereich OC die ein oder andere doofe Frage stelle?

Würde mir mit dem X5650 gerne ein Zweitsystem für CAD und Videoschnitt aufbauen.


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Januar 2017)

dürfte kein problem sein, da es sich über 870 seiten ja deutlich zu nem laberthread  entwickelt hat^^. auserdem stelle ich auch ab und an fragen da ich mich eher seit sandy mit oc befasse und mit den alten x58 ab und an meine probleme hatte^^
bin am überlegen ob ich mir 8 oder 16gb holen sollte, da mit dem system nochn paar jahre gezockt werden soll (wenn es solange hält^^). finde aber nicht wirklich ordentliche ramverbrauchstests. suche ich danach finde ich nur die frage nachv wie viel ram man kaufen sollte. das will ich ja selbst rausfinden, weil jeder sgat mehr kann nicht schaden. hat wer zufällig nen guten test für aktuelle games dazu parat?

Edit: endlich mal was gefunden^^ falls es wen interesiert: How Much RAM? 4GB vs. 8GB vs. 16GB Performance > Hitting the Sweet Spot - TechSpot


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Januar 2017)

Na wenn noch alle drei bänke gehen, 3x 8gb


----------



## Spieler22 (22. Januar 2017)

Chriztian88 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Beitrag hier, habe mit Freude bereits über 100 Seiten gelesen
> 
> Ich würde jetzt gerne auch eurem Club beitreten und habe mir ein Gigabyte GA-EX58 Extreme + X5650 gekauft. Ist es okay wenn ich hier als Laie im Bereich OC die ein oder andere doofe Frage stelle?
> 
> Würde mir mit dem X5650 gerne ein Zweitsystem für CAD und Videoschnitt aufbauen.



Stell ruhig alle Fragen, hier findet sich ja immer ein Nerd der sie beantwortet, ich schaue auch jeden Tag mindestens einmal rein


----------



## BenGun_ (22. Januar 2017)

Das neue DOOM hat bei 1440er Auflösung auf Ultra bei mir 24GB verbraucht aufm Hauptsystem, X99 mit 64GB.


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Na wenn noch alle drei bänke gehen, 3x 8gb




wie gesagt das baord hat nen kanxx... gehen nurnoch 2 kanäle gehen... somit max dual channel. auserdem 24gb fürs reine gaming? bist du wahnsinnig?^^
würden 3 bzw alle gehen hätte ich 3x 4gb genommen

@  Bengun
mein system hat 16Gb und ich brauch in der gleichen auflösung nichtmal die hälfte... zugegeben ich hab da nicht tagelang durchgezockt, aber das war so nach 1-2h


----------



## BenGun_ (22. Januar 2017)

Vielleicht kann er bei dir auch keine 24GB nehmen weil du keine 24GB frei hast? ^^
Die 24GB waren schon beim Laden des Levels voll laut Afterburner.
Könnte es ja mal auf meinem X58 installieren, das hat 24GB.


----------



## Spieler22 (22. Januar 2017)

BenGun_ schrieb:


> Das neue DOOM hat bei 1440er Auflösung auf Ultra bei mir 24GB verbraucht aufm Hauptsystem, X99 mit 64GB.



Speichermanagement greift aber auch ganz anders bei 64GB... bzw gar nicht. Das System merkt das ja und hält viel mehr Datein auf Abruf im Speicher. Das bedeutet ja nicht das Doom nicht mit 16GB funktionieren wird. Ist genau das gleiche wie bei den Grafikkarten. Wo die mit mehr Speicher auch meistens viel mehr belegt haben, dabei aber nicht anders performen als die Karten mit weniger Speicher. 

Bsp. 
Spiel braucht auf GK mit 6GB 5GB Videoram
Spiel braucht auf GK mit 4GB 3,8GB Videoram und läuft genauso flüssig


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Januar 2017)

BenGun_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann er bei dir auch keine 24GB nehmen weil du keine 24GB frei hast? ^^
> Die 24GB waren schon beim Laden des Levels voll laut Afterburner.
> Könnte es ja mal auf meinem X58 installieren, das hat 24GB.



kla waren die nciht frei bei max 16gb.... aber trotzdem 24gb auslastung? wtf ich hatte wie gesgat nichtmal 8gb gesamtauslastung bei doom^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Januar 2017)

Noxx, wenn man heute n Gaming-Sys auf setzt, bitte min 16GB. Mit 12 wird es teils schon knapp.

Ich wollte eigentlich zu den Tiefstpreisen  2016 auf 3x8gb gehen, leider waren die Riegel nicht auf Lager, damit wars dann wieder zu teuer...
Ich spiele aber auch selten, und im Xeon E5620, der unter dem Schreibtisch steht sitzt aktuell ja eh noch die 750GTX  die bremst eh vor dem RAM 
Da für 6x4GB fehlt mir noch ein Riegel M393B5273CH0-YH9


----------



## Creedness (22. Januar 2017)

sers!
da ich bald meinen i5-2400 pc weg bin (hat private gründe^^), plane ich auch mir evtl einen xeon zu holen 

In sachen OC muss ich mich allerdings wirklich noch bisschen mehr einlesen, da ich das noch nie gemacht hab (wobei ich begriffe wie BCLK & co. heute auch nicht zum ersten mal gehört hab... ).
mir stellen sich da aber noch ein paar grundsätzliche fragen.

- Xeon X5560 (4C, deutlich billiger) oder Xeon X5650 (6C)? Vier Kerne sollten ja in der Regel reichen, da ich eigentlich eh nur zocke (und ansonsten hilft auch HT noch nach). Oder gibt es auch in der Pro-Kern-Leistung nennenswerte Unterschiede?
- Wie viel packt euer Xeon so? Und inwiefern ist die Leistung mit einem i5-2400 vergleichbar (bei entsprechendem Takt)?
- Funktioniert Luftkühlung bei > 4 GHz noch einigermaßen, oder.....?

Schönen Abend euch noch


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Januar 2017)

naja es muss ja nur halten bis was neues kommt. wenn ich mir soa ktuele spiele anschaue fallout 4, witcher 3, gta 5 usw profitieren alle nicht von mehr als 8gb und laufen selbst auf 4gb nicht schlecht. muss mal schauen ob ich nen 16er kit finde das meine anforderungen erfüllt und im preisrange liegt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Januar 2017)

Der X5560 ist bei größer 4 GHz mit Aufwand und Krach zwar auch unter Luft zu kühlen, aber ich würde versuchen den Sweetspot bei eben ca. 4ghz zu nutzen. Mein einer X5560 schafft auf dem Benchtable auch 4,441GHz, aber das ist hart an der Grenze und wohl nicht wirklich stabil. Ich schaffe zwar Cinebench und auch nen Lauf Valley das heißt aber ja wenig, und im Keller ist es kalt...


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Januar 2017)

hab auch überlegt ob ich da nen xeon draufnagel, aber fürs gaming lohnt das nicht^^
vor allem müsste dann erst mal nen neues board her wo alle rambänke einwandfrei funktionieren. das isses mir aber nicht wert  der kumpel soll froh sein das ichm was zum zocken stelle aus den teilen die rumfliegen + den neugekauften ram^^ (dämliche arme studenten )


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Januar 2017)

Weißt du denn, dass das board das Problem ist? Nicht dass der Chip das Problem ist.


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Januar 2017)

ich tippe aufs board da ich es für subzero oc mit der cascade vorbereitet habe. als alels fertig war wollte das baord erst garnicht mehr obwohl alles akriebisch gegen wasser usw geschützt war. nen halbes jahr später hab ichs rausgekramt um es für dne kumpel sien pc zu verwenden. so nachem motto: entweder es läuft oder fliegt weg.
die minusgrade schaden cpus eigentlich nie (auser coldbug), aber baord können solche schäden davontragen. hab leider nichts zum gegentesten auser rams, und da läuft nicht einer von 8 2gb riegeln in den defekten 4 kanälen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Januar 2017)

Mechanisch was erkennbar? Das kann ich evtl. fixen.


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Januar 2017)

nope der sockel ist einwandfrei in ordnung, keine verfärbung durch kondenswasser usw. ob die slots davor gingen kann ich nicht mehr mit 100% sicherheit sagen, denke aber mal ja. hab es hier im forum gekauft und ich meine es ging einwandfrei.

das ist fies: timings bringen nur in wenigen games was... ok kaufste halt direkt 1600er ram denk ich mir. bei dem case was er hat sollte es farblich dazupassen... jud in 9 tagen versandfertig-.- zahle ich 10 15€ mehr und nem den 2400er cl 11 oder warte 9 tage? ist ne fiese entscheidung xD

Edit: ach egal ich nehm die 2400er cl 11 und drücke die timings manuel einfach n bissel.  gibt das gleiche kit als 1600er cl9 (nur aktuel nicht zu kaufen bei meinem shop). an den werten orientier ich mich und mal schauen wie weit die timings zu drücken sind^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Januar 2017)

also 7-7-7-24 bei 1600 wäre n träumchen


----------



## Ollithehub (23. Januar 2017)

Juhu die Herren,
Ich hoffe hier hat einer ne Idee.
Ich habe das asus P6t mit aktuellem bios und nen x5660. Ich habe das Problem, das ich im bios nur Multi 21 oder 23 auswählen kann.
Wenn ich den 23 auswähle bei blc auf 193 springt der Multi unter Prime immer auf 21.
Leider läuft das Board oberhalb von blc207 instabil.

Irgendwer ne Ahnung wie ich den Multi 22 einstellen kann, oder windows überrede unter Prime nicht auf den Multi 21 zurück zu springen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Januar 2017)

Multi 22 dürfte nicht gehen, die cpu kann den nicht.

Und das Problem mit der TDP-Grenze kennen wir auch, auch das kann man nicht umgehen...


----------



## Ollithehub (23. Januar 2017)

Mist
Dann werde ich mich mal mit dem steigern des blk auseinandersetzen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Januar 2017)

Meist musst du qpi und die ich, ioh usw. leicht anheben für n bissel mehr, aber auch clock skew und clock amplitude helfen.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Januar 2017)

ja 7-7-7-24 währen traumhaft. na mals chauen was bei 1,65v statt 2400 mit 1600 geht  werd ich sehen wenn die riegel da sind. noch hab eich leider keine versandbestätigung sodas di/mi liefertermin eng werden könnte. kommts mi nicht an wirds fr da ich do keine zeit hab.
Ja die nebenspannung können wunder bewirken^^

Edit: grad beim schreiben des postes kam die email. liefertermin voraussichtlich dienstag  da freu ich mir aber dolle^^

Edit 2:kennt sich wer mit timing feintuning aus? ich meine wie das grob wird kann ich mir denken und hab ich kleinen wenig erfahrung. geht es aber an den letzen schliff fehlt mir etwas die erfahrung


----------



## Ollithehub (24. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Meist musst du qpi und die ich, ioh usw. leicht anheben für n bissel mehr, aber auch clock skew und clock amplitude helfen.



So das hat geholfen so bin ich jetzt bei blk von 217
Keine Ahnung ob noch mehr geht. Möchte die CPU Spannung aber nicht noch weiter anheben. Bin bei 1,435v das reicht.
Habe mit auch gestern nen asus rampage erstanden. Mal gucken was damit geht. 

Wenn einer Interesse an meinem P6t hat. Einfach melden. Ich setze des gleich im Marktplatz rein.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Januar 2017)

ich hoffe du hast das r2e günstig bekommen  Ist zwar n gutes Board, aber leider auch ohne SATA3 und USB3.


----------



## Ollithehub (24. Januar 2017)

Was ist günstig?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ollithehub (24. Januar 2017)

Passt schon
Macht ja auch alles Spaß mit dem Zeug 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spieler22 (24. Januar 2017)

günstig ist für ein Rex 2 bis 100€ und bis 120€ ist "ok" und bis 140 ist schmerzgrenze


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Januar 2017)

so nochmal windows neu aufsetzen da ich ne neue testplatte bekommen hab^^ die alte hat ausgebremst und war am einen oder anderen abschmierer schon shculd... fürs oc minimal kontraproduktiv^^
der neue ram ist auch da und installiert bisher ganz gemütlich mit 9-9-9-24 1600mhz statt 11-13-13-31 2400mhz. denke da ist noch reserve... aber erstmal alles fertig installieren und einrichten das ich wieder ans testen gehen kann^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Januar 2017)

wenn du glück hast läuft 9-8-8-8-24 noch; alles darunter wird echt glück, dazu brauchts schon gute chips, die haben aber meist schon ab Werk guten Latenzen angegeben.

Spieler, jo, das stimmt so  Mehr als 120€ für ein 1366 Board ist echt heftig  So neu ist die Plattform einfahc nicht mehr. Bei nem R3E mag es noch bis 160 gehen, wenn man denn usb3 oder sata3 braucht/möchte, aber wirklich sinnig ist dass dann schon kaum noch.
Ein B250 Board kommt heuer grob 85€, ein i5 7400 grob 180, RAM ist fast Jacke wie Hose, ...  
Beim Gaming hat der 7400er sogar die Nase eher vorn, dazu neuer, weniger Stromverbrauch unter Last als 1366 im Idle  ...

Wir haben mittlerweile eine reine "Semi-Retro-Fan-Platform"


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Januar 2017)

superpi soll zum testengut sein^^ ich guck mal... aber so 8-8-8-24 booten immerhin schonmal bis kkomplet ins system. mal gucken ob ses auch halten^^ wäre ja nice.
ich merke das ich an ssd's gewöhnt bin...  das es hing und länger dauerte schob ich auf die halbdefekte alte hdd... stimmte zum teil, die neue ist deutlich shcneller, aber hat trotzdem paar sek verzögungen manchmal um z.b. n programm zu öffnen. bin ich absolut nimmer gewöhnt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Januar 2017)

selbst nem 350€ PC hab ich ne SSD verpasst.
überrede deinen Kumpel da 25-35€ locker zu machen für ne gebrauchte SSD.
Kann z.B. die Intel 330er empfehlen, die scheinen zu halten.


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Januar 2017)

im mom isses mir egal da das system noch bei mir steht und die übertaktung ausgelotet wird. wird wohl nochn paar tage so sein, danach isses sein problem^^

Edit: 5min Primetest mit den Blendwerten und 16gb als speichermenge laufen mal, also nehme ich an dasses SOOO instabiel nicht sein kann

Edit 2: CL7 bootet nicht, schade^^ aber cl 8 is ja auch ned schlecht


----------



## Spieler22 (24. Januar 2017)

Meine billigen Vengence sind ab werk 1600 cl9 und laufen auch cl8. Wieso kauft man dann 2400 um die auf 1600 bei cl8/9 einzustellen ?


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Januar 2017)

ich sagte doch kosten genauso viel und ich kann sie später auch in anderen projekte nutzen wenn ichs möchte.


----------



## Spieler22 (24. Januar 2017)

hmm, na gut lass ich mal gelten


----------



## drizzler (24. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> wenn du glück hast läuft 9-8-8-8-24 noch; alles darunter wird echt glück, dazu brauchts schon gute chips, die haben aber meist schon ab Werk guten Latenzen angegeben.
> 
> Spieler, jo, das stimmt so  Mehr als 120€ für ein 1366 Board ist echt heftig  So neu ist die Plattform einfahc nicht mehr. Bei nem R3E mag es noch bis 160 gehen, wenn man denn usb3 oder sata3 braucht/möchte, aber wirklich sinnig ist dass dann schon kaum noch.
> Ein B250 Board kommt heuer grob 85€, ein i5 7400 grob 180, RAM ist fast Jacke wie Hose, ...
> ...



Das seh ich nicht so. Mit DX12, Vulcan und generell mehr Spielen die von mehr als 4 Threads profitieren hat die Plattform noch sehr viel Potenz .
P / L technisch ist die Plattform aktuell einfach immer noch Bombe, wenn man natuerlich keine Mondpreise bezahlt.

Xeon X56xx kommt mit 4,3 - 4,4 OC auf nahezu die gleiche Single-Thread Performance wie der 7400 (passmark), hast aber 2 echte Kerne mehr und nochmal 6 HT Kerne. 

Das Stromargument zieht natuerlich.


----------



## Spieler22 (24. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte ja damals das Problem als mein p6t abgeraucht ist was ich jetzt mache. Hatte über nen 5820k nachgedacht, aber bei den Preisen dann doch wieder anders überlegt. Nen 4790k wollte ich aber auch nicht, wenn man mal 6 Kerne hat will man nicht auf 4 zurück. Gerade wenn ich streame sind 2 echte Kerne absolut Gold wert. Ich hoffe ja das mit Ryzen Intels 6 Kerner bezahlbarer werden und natürlich die AMDS nicht zu teuer sind udn ordentlich performen. Beim nächsten Wechsel könnte dann auch mal wieder amd ins haus kommen.


----------



## Betschi (25. Januar 2017)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja damals das Problem als mein p6t abgeraucht ist was ich jetzt mache. Hatte über nen 5820k nachgedacht, aber bei den Preisen dann doch wieder anders überlegt. Nen 4790k wollte ich aber auch nicht, wenn man mal 6 Kerne hat will man nicht auf 4 zurück. Gerade wenn ich streame sind 2 echte Kerne absolut Gold wert. Ich hoffe ja das mit Ryzen Intels 6 Kerner bezahlbarer werden und natürlich die AMDS nicht zu teuer sind udn ordentlich performen. Beim nächsten Wechsel könnte dann auch mal wieder amd ins haus kommen.


Ich wollte auch zuerst auf Kaby umsteigen, aber die Fortschritte im CPU-Sektor sind gar nicht vorhanden. AMD soll mal den Finger aus dem Arsch nehmen und was Gescheites bringen


----------



## Noxxphox (25. Januar 2017)

korrektur 7-8-8-24 läuft mit Prime Blendtest konfigs, nur mit 16Gb auslastung, seit 21min ohne zu muren. mal schauen ob ers durchhält, wäre ja geil^^


----------



## JanJake (25. Januar 2017)

Ich sag mal so,

den X5650 mit einem 2011 Board kann ich P/L Technisch Toppen. Zumindest was Multithread angeht!

Sockel 2011 Xeon 2650!

8 Kerne, mit OC und dem richtigen Board sind 3,5GHz drin! 

CPU < 50€ Aber board doch sehr teuer.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Januar 2017)

Betschi schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch zuerst auf Kaby umsteigen, aber die Fortschritte im CPU-Sektor sind gar nicht vorhanden. AMD soll mal den Finger aus dem Arsch nehmen und was Gescheites bringen


Sorry, das ist Augen-Wischerei.
N gutes Kaby Setup macht fast 1100cb MT und über 200cb ST, sorry, das ist schon ne gute Steigerung.
Das dafür aber 8 Jahre nötig waren, ist etwas lachhaft.


----------



## Betschi (25. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist Augen-Wischerei.
> N gutes Kaby Setup macht fast 1100cb MT und über 200cb ST, sorry, das ist schon ne gute Steigerung.
> Das dafür aber 8 Jahre nötig waren, ist etwas lachhaft.


Genau das habe ich gemeint, logisch gibt es Fortschritte, nur die Zeitspanne ist ein bisschen over the top.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Januar 2017)

Da kann man aber durchaus schon wechseln


----------



## Spieler22 (25. Januar 2017)

Aber nicht für den Preis, das ist es ja. USB3 ist nett und schnelleres Sata vllt auch, aber wie oft macht das wirklich n Unterschied.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Januar 2017)

Kommt drauf an.
Stirbt dir das Board, ja. Stirbt dir die CPU, nein.


----------



## Knogle (25. Januar 2017)

Also Kaby Lake finde ich schon sehr heftig
Habe mir jetzt mal auch so ein Kaby Lake System gebaut, und die IPC ist schon krass, erstmals mehr als 200 Cinebench auf 1 Kern ist heftig, das macht mein Ivy Pentium insgesamt auf 2 Kernen 
1100 Punkte sind schon drin bei 4 Kernen + HT, und daher sind inzwischen auch die Haswell 6 Kerner wie z.B. 5820k uninteressant, hoher Stromverbrauch, und machen mit fettem OC vielleicht 200 Punkte mehr im Bestfall, dann noch der Stromverbrauch etc.


----------



## Fatal Justice (25. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an.
> Stirbt dir das Board, ja. Stirbt dir die CPU, nein.



Das würde ich auch so handhaben.
Ich bin allerdings ebenso fast vom Stuhl gefallen, als ich zuletzt Preise recherchieren musste. Meine x99 Kombo (MB/CPU/RAM) würde heute etwas über 1100 Euro kosten und die größere SSD käme noch extra.
299X dürfte kaum günstiger werden. Mit einem Wechsel habe ich keine Eile...


----------



## Ollithehub (25. Januar 2017)

Juhu
Mal noch so eine Frage 
Wo iss eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den Xeon w36x0 und x56x0 6 Kernern. Gibts da auch Erfahrungen welche besser zu oc gehen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Januar 2017)

Die W müssten dank nur einem QPI-Link tendenziell besser gehen, die X waren für Multiprozessorsysteme gedacht.

Knogle, ja Kaby haut schon rein, aber nur mit Asrock OCFm


----------



## drizzler (25. Januar 2017)

Ollithehub schrieb:


> Juhu
> Mal noch so eine Frage
> Wo iss eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den Xeon w36x0 und x56x0 6 Kernern. Gibts da auch Erfahrungen welche besser zu oc gehen?
> 
> ...



w3680 und w3690 haben einen offenen Multi bis 63. w3670 ist locked. Tcase ist auch unterschiedlich, die w36XX duerfen weniger warm werden. (68 vs 81 Grad Celsius)




Spieler22 schrieb:


> Aber nicht für den Preis, das ist es ja. USB3 ist nett und schnelleres Sata vllt auch, aber wie oft macht das wirklich n Unterschied.



Zumal es diese "Features" auch bei den letzten X58 Boards gab, teilweise auch mit voller Sata3 Performance (Marvel 9182 statt 9128). Wobei man diese ja sowieso nachruesten koennte, wenn man denn wollte,


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (26. Januar 2017)

Meine OCZ 1600 Platin liefen auf UD4 mit mehreren CPU 7-7-7-7-21 mit 1,65v DRAM und 1,4v QPI


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## eisenhardt (26. Januar 2017)

Ich hab sehr viel erfahrung mit meinem 3690. Das er nicht sehr warm würd kann ich bestätigen aber habe auch eine wakü. Takte geht altagstauglich so gut wie bei jedem anderen westmere brauche bei 4ghz 1.29vcore. Gehen aber auch 5.4ghz dank dem freien multi NICHT stabiel. speicher macht er 2500mhz stabiel mit ka wieso mein anderer westmere macht nur 1700.


----------



## drizzler (26. Januar 2017)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> Ich hab sehr viel erfahrung mit meinem 3690. Das er nicht sehr warm würd kann ich bestätigen aber habe auch eine wakü. Takte geht altagstauglich so gut wie bei jedem anderen westmere brauche bei 4ghz 1.29vcore. Gehen aber auch 5.4ghz dank dem freien multi NICHT stabiel. speicher macht er 2500mhz stabiel mit ka wieso mein anderer westmere macht nur 1700.



Ich meinte nicht die rennen per se kuehler. Laut Specs duerfen die Wxxx maximal eine Tcase von 68 Grad Celsius erreichen, die Xxxx 81 Grad Celsius.


----------



## Spieler22 (26. Januar 2017)

Ist doch Jacke wie Hose, die CPU wird sich schon drosseln wenns ihr zu warm wird 

Die  x5650 drosseln wie die i7 920 bei 100°C "CPU" Temperatur in HWMonitor  oder HWInfo64 bzw 103°C auf einem Kern glaube ich. Das muss ja dann  offensichtlich was anderes sein als Tcase.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Januar 2017)

Ist es auch. Tcase ist der IHC, des bekommt man leicht so kühl gehalten, die Tcore ist wichtig.
Aber man sollte möglichst unter den Werten bleiben, wenns geht 20°K drunter


----------



## Aslinger (26. Januar 2017)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> Ich hab sehr viel erfahrung mit meinem 3690. Das er nicht sehr warm würd kann ich bestätigen aber habe auch eine wakü. Takte geht altagstauglich so gut wie bei jedem anderen westmere brauche bei 4ghz 1.29vcore. Gehen aber auch 5.4ghz dank dem freien multi NICHT stabiel. speicher macht er 2500mhz stabiel mit ka wieso mein anderer westmere macht nur 1700.



Somit ist es egal, ob man einen X oder W Xeon kauft. Mein Xer braucht z.B. für 4Ghz nur 1,16V. Alles wohl weiterhin eine Glücksache.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Januar 2017)

Sowieso, man kann sogar nen top i7 920 erwischen und n grottig schlechten x5650


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Januar 2017)

Da die X-Modelle ja meist nicht alleine auf den Mainboards in den Racks sitzen und sich gegenseitig aufheizen, dürfen die sicher wärmer werden - meine Vermutung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Januar 2017)

Des könnte sein.
Kann aber auch sein, das die ab werk höhere QPI/VTT haben und deswegen etwas mehr Wärme erzeugen, ...


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Januar 2017)

Auch möglich, die Hersteller und Rack-Builder gehen sicher auf Nummer sicher und da die CPUs ja doch alle einzigartig sind muss ja nen gewisser Mindeststandard herrschen damit alles stabil läuft. Dann wird sicherheitshalber einfach überall bissl mehr Spannung drauf gegeben als eigentlich nötig wäre. Das Resultat ist dann mehr Verbrauch inkl. Abwärme.


----------



## commodore128d (26. Januar 2017)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> Ich hab sehr viel erfahrung mit meinem 3690. Das er nicht sehr warm würd kann ich bestätigen aber habe auch eine wakü. Takte geht altagstauglich so gut wie bei jedem anderen westmere brauche bei 4ghz 1.29vcore. Gehen aber auch 5.4ghz dank dem freien multi NICHT stabiel. speicher macht er 2500mhz stabiel mit ka wieso mein anderer westmere macht nur 1700.





Wie jetzt der hat n offenen Multi? Ich dachte die Xeons wären alle gesperrt?


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Januar 2017)

Ne der 3680 und 3690 sind offen, warum verstehe ich zwar nicht so ganz, aber gut für die Nutzer


----------



## Ollithehub (26. Januar 2017)

Sooo bin jetzt bei 4600ghz bei 1,48v
Durchschnittlich oder?

Aber muss schon sagen das rampage iss schon ne ganze Ecke besser als das P6T. Alleine schon wegen deaktivieren des powerlimits


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Januar 2017)

Ist ok denke ich, ich würde niemals soviel Spannung geben, aber für den Takt muss das wohl. Rampage ist schon gut, das muckt wenigstens nicht großartig rum.


----------



## eisenhardt (27. Januar 2017)

Ich brauch mit meinem w3690 1.5 volt für 4.6 ghz das rennt jetzt so seit 3 oder 4 monaten alls vergleich. hatte auch 3 abstürtze ka wieso auf einem p6t deluxe v2


----------



## Chriztian88 (28. Januar 2017)

Ich habe jetzt auch mein Mainboard ( GA EX58-Extreme) und nen X5650 bekommen und direkt das erste Problem. 
Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich zu doof bin oder die CPU einfach nen defekt hat. Aufjedenfall bekomme ich nach dem booten kein Bild egal was ich mache.  Das Bios ist mit der Version F12 auf dem aktuellsten Stand. Das System lief vorher mit einem I7 920 problemlos. 
Ich hab die CPU 2mal neu eingesetzt um sicherzustellen, dass der Fehler nicht hier liegt. Wärmeleitpaste ist auch ausreichend aber nicht zu viel. 

Gibt es bei Gigabyte irgendwelche Settings im Bios die ich machen muss damit der X5650 unterstützt wird?

Ich habe jetzt übrigens wieder den i7 drin und es läuft wieder alles wie gewohnt, also Fehlerquelle ist defintiv die CPU.

Edit: 
Der X5650 unterstützt nur bis 1333 Mhz RAM stock oder? D.h. wenn mein Ram jetzt auf 1600mhz läuft würde das dazu führen, dass die CPU nicht bootet?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Januar 2017)

BIOS Setting restettet?
RAM richtig positioniert?


----------



## Chriztian88 (28. Januar 2017)

Ja BIOS wurde geresettet, RAM ist im Triple Channel Mode eingebaut. 

Laut CPU-Z läuft der RAM aktuell auf 1066Mhz, das sollte daher eigentlich auch nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Januar 2017)

BIOS F12 ist aber nicht die aktuellste Version, die Desktop Gulftowns z.B. werden erst ab F13J/S unterstützt, vielleicht liegt es daran.


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Januar 2017)

Bei meinem X58A-UD7 wurden mit den stock-Einstellungen bei einem X5650 weniger wie 1,05V VCore angelegt... Zumindest wurde der Wert vom Board als Normalwert angegeben.
Musste meinen i7 920 einbauen und einen manuellen Wert festlegen.


----------



## LordEliteX (28. Januar 2017)

beim ersten start mit dem x5650 war auch 1600er ram drin und bootete ohne probleme


----------



## Chriztian88 (28. Januar 2017)

Es war das Bios  Habe den X5650 jetzt am laufen und mache mich jetzt ans Übertakten.

Danke für den Tipp, der Verkäufer hatte mir noch gesagt es wäre das aktuellste Bios drauf, habe mich darauf verlassen.


----------



## Ollithehub (28. Januar 2017)

Wirf dann mal die ersten oc Ergebnis rüber


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chriztian88 (28. Januar 2017)

Aktuell bei 4,0Ghz mit 1,25V Vcore. Läuft soweit stabil unter Prime95 aber die Temperaturen sind mir zu hoch. Teilweise über 80°C.  Habe da nen NOCTUA NH-U12P drauf und dachte ich würde niedrigere Temperaturen bekommen. Werd ich mal weiter dran arbeiten.


----------



## Spieler22 (28. Januar 2017)

80°C bei 4Ghz ist schon ziemlich hoch mit nem 5650  vor allem bei 1,25v

Sicher das du nicht bisschen zu viel WLP genommen hast? Oder ein bisschen zu wenig? Hatte mal einen tick zu wenig wlp und dann waren die Temp auch 10° höher als normal


----------



## Betschi (30. Januar 2017)

Vielleicht läuft auch der Lüfter nicht richtig, bzw. mit sehr niedriger Drehzahl?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Januar 2017)

Der Kühler ist gar  nicht so extrem stark wie er gern eingeordnet wird.
Dem NH-U12P würde ich nicht die Leistung eines Mugen 2 oder ähnlichem andichten wollen.


----------



## Spieler22 (30. Januar 2017)

naja aber n x5650 bei 1,25v dürfte kaum mehr Hitze produzieren als ein i7 920@ stock


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Januar 2017)

doch, die cpu läuft doch stock eher mit 1,1v. man müsste mal die vid kennen, ich tippe auf nen low vid prozessor, die heizen sehr schnell, der wäre dann was für wasser.
außerdem ist es schwieriger bei 32nm die hitze aus der CPU zu bekommen. da sidn die 45er etwas einfacher. aber auch da spielt der U12P nicht in der ersten reihe mit.


----------



## Noxxphox (30. Januar 2017)

ich habn unmoralisches angebot bekommen :O
i7 980x es sample (auch q3fe es genannt) der 4,8ghz bei 1,36v mit ht (6/12 ) superpi 32m rennt für 130€. denke mal altagstauglich dürften 4,7ghz dann sein.
der preis ist gut aber rein fürs zocke  weis ich echt nicht obs mirs wert ist ^^
dabei wollt ich doch nur billig nen guten 6kerner der kühler und nen bissel schneller ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Januar 2017)

Geh eher von 4,4GHz alltagstauglich aus.

Trotzdem finde ich den Preis nicht unbedingt so, dass man zwingend zuschlagen muss.


----------



## Noxxphox (30. Januar 2017)

naja der 980x ist normalerweise gebraucht teurer. na meinen erfahrungen nach ist -100mhz und paar mV mehr meust stable. wäre nicht die erste so getestete cou die ich erstehe.
meinen 4790k hat der vorbesitzer superpi 32m sogar mit mehr vcore rennen lassen weil ers nicht hinbekommen hat. dabei ist er eigentlich nen relativ guter overclocker^^ naja man kann nicht mit jeder cpu gen perfekt umgehen. und nen offener multiplikator ist halt doch was feines. ob ich das mach da muss ich noch drüber meditieren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Januar 2017)

Bei 1366 ist die vcore aber nicht alles, und das board spielt auch ne rolle, ...
Dazu müsstest du Uncore und RAM wissen, ...
Du kannst es versuchen, aber, ich würde das nur machen, wenn ich die Frage nicht stellen muss, um sicher zu sein es zu tun.
Rein vom Standpunkt der Vernunft gesehen ist ein x5650-5670 wohl die bessere Wahl


----------



## Noxxphox (30. Januar 2017)

die such ich selektiette bzw getestete... finde aber keine. ich spiele keine silikonlottery mehr, weil ich IMMER pech habe. ich habe wenn ich random gekauft habe bei deutzenden cpus immer nur müll cpus fürs oc gehabt. ich kauf nurnoch pretested.
der i7 920 an sich is er ja nicht schlecht, der war aber auchn geschenk. hät ichn selbst gekauft kann ich wetten das ich nen schlechteren erwischt hätte.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Januar 2017)

Lach, dann solltest du es lassen.


----------



## Noxxphox (30. Januar 2017)

ahja deswegen suche ich über hwbot ja pretested.
da habe ich inklusive meinem 4790k schon mehrere cous her, hielten immer was sie versprachen und ich hab mein bescheuertes silikonlotterypech ausgetrixt.
irgendwie bitter wenn man oc als hobby hat, aber random nur absoluten müll bekommt-.-


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Januar 2017)

Ach, da kann ich mich nicht beschweren 

Aber ich habe als neueste cpu auch nur nen 2500k da


----------



## Noxxphox (30. Januar 2017)

hab alleine 70 sockel a cpus hier  dazu über diverse amd sockel wo ich die namen nicht auswendig weis noch 775, 1156, 1155, 478 und nochn paar uraltserver cpus wo die hardware nicht datum 2000 kompatiebel ist^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Januar 2017)

Na ich dachte schon ich hab viel 

Wenn du 1150 hättest, davon brauch ich die Tage wohl mal eine zum testen, die anderen hab ich zum teil auch da


----------



## Noxxphox (30. Januar 2017)

1155 muss ich gucken ob ich den 2500k nicht schon in den bekantenkreis abgegeben hab. ansonsten kla wenn du die versandkosten übernimmst^^.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Januar 2017)

1155 hab ich noch 

Na erst mal müssen die Boards her.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Februar 2017)

bin am überlegen ob ich mir doch nich random nen 5670 kaufen (wegen dem höheren multi, da das board nicht über bclk 210-220 mag laut meinen test. kann auch sein das cpu limitierte).
da ich wegen zurückschicken aber nicht ausm ausland bestellen möchte werd ich wohl um die 80€ zahln müssen. weil ich will ja mein wiederrufsrecht benutzen können wenn nötig.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2017)

Bei etwa 220Mhz BCLK ist eh ende, wenn du den QPI nicht auf slow Mode stellst.
Das liegt dann am QPI Takt, der verträgt nicht viel über 4000MHz.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Februar 2017)

hab ich bei qpi slow irgendwelche nachteile?
hab nen x5670 für 54,90€ geschossen


----------



## Knogle (1. Februar 2017)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> hab ich bei qpi slow irgendwelche nachteile?
> hab nen x5670 für 54,90€ geschossen



Joah hast du


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Februar 2017)

und die wären?
hatte noch nen 30€ gutschein auf ebay. das hat schön gepast. jetzt 1 mal ordentlich glück mitm chip das wär geil^^


----------



## Knogle (1. Februar 2017)

Wenn ueberigends jemand irgendwelche Testergebnisse zu nem Xeon E5620 mit MSI X58 Pro-E braucht einfach mal melden, dann werf ich den an


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Februar 2017)

ich teste seit gestern wie n blöder rum ob die graka einen weg hat weils immer qieder abschmiert. aber nur die games, aber kein hinweis auf treiber.
dann fällt mir auf der bclk schwankt ab und an kurz. 200 ist eingestellt und ab und an hat er 205 ganz kurz. auf 190 gestellt bei gleichem vcore. schwankung auf 194 aber keina bsturz da der vcore ja ausreicht. sagt habt ihr auch ab und zu solche schwankungen? meistens in videosequenzen bei witcher 3 (damit teste ich im mom).
auch auslesefehler sind dabei mit 40er multi xD 
das es an bclk schwankungen liegt steht fest, da wenn ich mir nen graph aufmache bei hwinfo der absturz in allen fällen zeitgleich mit der dokumentierten schwankung stattfand. neigt x58 dazu ab und an leicht zu schwanken?

edit: da prime ja stundenlang perfekt läuft kann diese schwankung nur durch lastwechsel (wie sie beim zocken nunmal milionenfach pro stunde vorkommen) hervorgerufen werden.
kenne das auch vom main pc das der gerne mal leicht beim bclk schwankt aber das sind 0,1-0,3mhz, hier sinds 4-5mhz


----------



## Knogle (2. Februar 2017)

Hast du Spread Spectrum an?


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Februar 2017)

nicht das ich wüsste. weis das das zu problemen führen kann, aber meine es deaktiviert zu haben (oder hatte ich die einatellung garnicht beim x58? bastel paralel an 4 gens rum da kommt man durchnander^^).
merci für den tipp ich schau wenn ich später wieder daheim bin.


----------



## drizzler (2. Februar 2017)

bclk Schwankungen konnte ich bisher nur feststellen, wenn ich entweder die cpu pll zu niedrig einstellt hatte (was sich aber erst bei blcks ab 210 bemerkbar gemacht hat) oder die qpi pll zu hoch hatte.


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (2. Februar 2017)

Ich würde auf Energiespar-Einstellungen im BIOS oder Windows tippen.

Hast du vom Mainboard-Hersteller irgendein "Energie-Manager" installiert?
Bei meinem alten Asus P55-Mainboard wurde so je nach Auslastung der BCLK automatisch um 5 MHz gegenüber dem eingestellten BCLK erhöht bzw. abgesenkt.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Februar 2017)

also ich finde im bios kein spread spectrum :O
also war ich doch nicht falsch. das etste mal das ich nen bios ohne die einstellung sehe.
ist nen x58a-ud3r mit neuestem bios, hat das zufällig wer und kann was dazu sagen? bzw bestätigen das die einstellung nicht vorkommt?^^ ansonsten werd ich doof.
mit glück kommt morgen der xeon, dann kann ich gucken obs beibdem auch vorkommt.
den energie mist gabs für das board, habs aber nicht installiert. nen paar stromsparmodi hab ich drin im bios. deaktiviere ich mal und teate dann. je nachdem wann ich zeit hab heut noch oder morgen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Februar 2017)

Rev 2.0, hab ich 2x da 
Muss ich morgen mal gucken wo das ist.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Februar 2017)

wäre nett 
weil iwi find icha nicht^^

also hab die ganzen sparmodi mal aus gemacht im bios und es hat nicht geholfen. hab jetzt mal qpi pll etwas angesenkt vielleicht hilft der tipp ja.

Edit: Cpu pll gesteigert und qpi pll gesenkt (war da noch am ausloten). jetzt ist die schwankung immerhin geschrumpft auf knapp unter 2mhz. aber noch immer da. noch weitere vorschläge?^^
vorschritt ist aber erkennbar: es bricht das spiel nimmer ab wegen den schwankungen. wahrscheinlich ist es so kurz das es der vcore kurzzeitig überbrücken kann.

Edit2: lief über 30min ohne grose schwankungen, jetzt hats wieder 3mhz gescheankt und das crashte das game. hab das nur bei wither und dying light, fallout 4, shadows of mordor und gta v laufn.

Edit3: interesant ohne turbo hab ich keine schwankungen. ev liegt am turbo oder an der cpu. kann ich erst mit dem xeon gegentesten dann.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Februar 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hast du Spread Spectrum an?



Mal nebenbei Knogle, magst nicht mehr mit mir reden? Hatte dir ne PN gesendet


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Februar 2017)

so mein x5670 ist da. mal schauen was da geht 
erstmal grobes oc um bclk zu testen bei max vcore 1,3 und 1,35v.

Edit: scheint leider durchschnitlich zu sein. kämpfe im mom bei 1,35v mit den 4,6Ghz. da ungerade multis ja besser laufen sollen bin ich mal auf 21 runter, brauch aber dann irsinig hohen bclk, ma schaun obs so irgendwie gehen will^^.


----------



## Spieler22 (3. Februar 2017)

1,35v bei 4,6Ghz ist durchaus gut.


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Februar 2017)

Danke, wollte ich auch gerade schreiben


----------



## eisenhardt (3. Februar 2017)

Hi habe bei meinem ud5 den code 69 ist das wegen dem bios wen ja kann ich mit einem alten 45nm xeon das updaten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Februar 2017)

Was ist denn code 69?
Unbekannte CPU? Dann evtl. Wenn es ein ES ist kann es auch sein, dass es nicht hilft.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Februar 2017)

der xeon kann 21x 220 laufen xD blos muss ich bei den spannungen nochn bissl rumspieln. hoffe ich bekommen mitm turbo auch auf die knapp 4,6ghz, erspar ich mir die high bclk probs.
gröstensteils stable bei 1,376v vcore. guides sagen so bis 1,4v geht da bin ich noch in tap range


----------



## eisenhardt (3. Februar 2017)

Ist ein x5647 der code heißt l2 cach error aber cpu geht 

Wen es am bios liegt muss es ein i7 920 fürs update sein oder geht auch ein alter 45nm xeon oder startet der dan auch nicht


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Februar 2017)

naja ohne ht und da hauts mir noch ab. 4,6ghz bei 1,392v teste ich jetzt mal. die 4,6ghz sollen innerhalb der 1,4v laufn, dann bin ich gröstenteils zufrieden.
meine beim 21er multi liefs mit 1,376v bin mir aber ned sicher. muss dann nochmal testen.
aber bclk oc freudig ist die cpu gegenüber dem 920er. da war bereits bei 211 schluss.
ok fest steht 21er multi ist bei gleichem vcore länger stable als 22er. werd wohl mitm 21er und hohen bclk tüfteln müssen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Februar 2017)

Eisen, 32nm quads sind bei Gigabyte teils n bissel problematisch, hab auch den 5620 nur auf dem ud3r übertaktet bekommen. Das ud4p wollte nicht.

Noxx, ohne smt ist doch doof.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Februar 2017)

nö du verstehst das falsch. für multi thread anwendubgen hast du volkommen recht, da es sber lediglich ums gaming geht das in 99% der fälle absolut nicht peofitiert wofür soll ich unnötig vcore reinpumpen und dabei takt einbüsen? das ist sinnlos^^. die 100mhz mehr dafür bringen gamingtechnisch weit mehr.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Februar 2017)

Na denn, sag mal den Single Core CB an


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Februar 2017)

is nicht drauf aufm system aktuel. bin noch am stable bekommen und tweaken^^
teste im mom zwischen mutli 21 und 22 da ich dann qeniger probleme aufgrund des blcks hab. im mom teste ich 21x220.
nur ist das ganze zickiger und die cpu löst teilweise fehler aus die ich von volge gens nicht als cpu fehler kenne. aber es ist mal ne herausforderung und was anderes^^. die kongfig läuft immerhib seit 1h wichter stable (da hatte ich imemr probs selbstw enn der 920 primestable war, weswegen ich damit vorteste).

aber schlägt sich gut. 4,6ghz auf allen 6kernen und ich renne in der stadt trotz vielen npcs nicht ins cpu limit wie mitm 920 @ 4,2ghz.

die 55€ investition lohnte sich 

Edit: hat uncore oc user höhere ramtaktraten noch ein vorteil? fürn nächsten teiler müsste ich auf 3,8-4ghz. weil dann würde ich das erstmal vernachlässigen und die cores tweaken. oder hat der uncore andere efekte auch fürs core oc?


----------



## eisenhardt (4. Februar 2017)

So jetzt rennt der x5647 macht auf dem ud5 mit 210 mhz blck das ging auf meinem asus nicht. Ist ja krank was man bei dem ud5 für einstelungen hat cpu macht die 4.4ghz beim ersten versuch

Der uncore bringt nur in verbindung mit mehr ram takt was aber sehr wenig. 4ghz würde für 2666 mhz reichen das ist sehr viel


----------



## Spieler22 (4. Februar 2017)

Mein Asus P6T SE und mein Rex2 machen beide BCLK ~225 mit jeder xeon cpu und jedem i7 den ich ihnen bisher vorgesetzt habe. Ich glaube da kann man nicht verallgemeinern und sagen das ein UD5 generell besser ist. Hatte auch schon ud5 und fand die gar nicht so toll


----------



## eisenhardt (4. Februar 2017)

Hab eine andere cpu die auf dem asus 214 blck mit macht. Meine auch nicht das des ud5 besser ist sind beide sehr gut. Viel mehr teste ich aber auch nicht mit dem ud5 weil das mein vater bekommt


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Februar 2017)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> So jetzt rennt der x5647 macht auf dem ud5 mit 210 mhz blck das ging auf meinem asus nicht. Ist ja krank was man bei dem ud5 für einstelungen hat cpu macht die 4.4ghz beim ersten versuch
> 
> Der uncore bringt nur in verbindung mit mehr ram takt was aber sehr wenig. 4ghz würde für 2666 mhz reichen das ist sehr viel



naja man soll doch nen 1:2 verhältnis behalten. die nöchste stufe wäre meine ich knapp über 2000 somit bräuchte ich nach bei 1:2 knapp 4ghz uncore. oder ist das bei den westmere anderst?


----------



## eisenhardt (4. Februar 2017)

Ja ist da 1:1.5 brauchst für 2000mhz ram takt 3000mhz uncore kannst du ja mall testen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2017)

1:2 oder 1:1,5 ist dummes zeug, das sind Minimalwerte.

Meine CB Runs zeigen, dass selbst mit 1600er RAM ein Uncore von 3200 auf etwa 4000 was bringt.
Klar wäre 2000 er RAM dann noch schneller, jedoch spinnt mein ud4p dann und lässt mich den Uncore bei 1910mhz RAM nicht mehr verstellen.


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Februar 2017)

hm muss pcie clock anheben damit die graka nicht abschmiert. eventuel ist das dem hohen bclk geschuldet und nicht dem cpu takt selbst. da muss ich wohl noch testen^^
multi 22 mit 4,7ghz schmiert instant ab in witcher 3, gleiche setzings nur 21x224 läuft seit 20min^^


----------



## Spieler22 (4. Februar 2017)

seht ihr, der gerade Multimythos ist wohl doch kein Mythos


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Februar 2017)

eventuel betrift es nicht jede cpu. meinen x5670 betrifft es aber anscheinend.
ev ist es ähnlich wie mit den devils canyon bei haswell. manche skalieren gut mit sehr niedriger vccin und manche gut mit hoher vccin, das muss man austesten. alles die gleichen chips, aber unterschiedliche vorlieben.


----------



## Knogle (4. Februar 2017)

Nur dass es bei 1366 keine Vccin gibt


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Februar 2017)

wie ich es liebe wenn man ein beispiel gibt und irgendjemand das beispiel misbraucht.
ich denke es sollte klar sein das gerader und ungerader milti gemeint sind.-.-


----------



## eisenhardt (4. Februar 2017)

Das mit dem mit den ungeraden multi ist auch bei meinem x5647 so 22 mag er garnicht.

Habe heute mall den verbrauch von meinem w3690 pc mit fury gemessenn. 
idel 120 bis 150 watt. 
Nur cpu last mit linx 300watt. 
Gta v und stalker lost alpha 400 bis 450 watt. Firestrike cpu und gpu 500 bis 550 watt.
Bei 4.6ghz das Netzteil ist am limit glaube ich


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Februar 2017)

Kommt drauf an, was du für eins verbaut hast


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Februar 2017)

in den ami foren rennen die bei den xeons alle mit 1,4-1,5v rum. haben wir irgendwas verpasst das die doch mehr 24/7 als safe vertragen oder tun die nur gern ihre chips mit spannung penetriern?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2017)

Drüben kostet das zeug fast nix


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Februar 2017)

naja trotzdem wärs ja schade um die chips wenn das der einzige grund wär


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Februar 2017)

Vllt sind die Systeme schon so alt, dass sie diese Spannungen brauchen. Bei den Amis gilt außerdem ja öfter: je mehr desto besser. Siehe hoher Durchfluss in WaKüs, der null bringt z.B.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Februar 2017)

so obere spawas haben mal neues wärmeleitpad bekommen. ist zwar 0,5mm dicker wied alte, aber weit besser und nicht anfänglich ausgetrocknet.
vorher wurde der kühlkörper nur hand warm, jetzt wird er richtig heis da die wärme endlich abgeführt wird  bezweifel das das meine oc möglichkeiten steigert, aber die spawas heizen sich weniger auf. auch habe ich die plastik klipps gegen schrauben ersetzt (natürlich ne plastikunterlegscheibe drunter das nix kurzschliest). die gummi klips konnte man ja einfach zur seite drücken, anpressdruck garnicht da, wie soll da wärme abgeführt werden?^^

Edit: bin grad bissl geschockt. system ist ja noch im offenen aufbau unf ein silent wings 2 auf 5v über dem cpu sockel und der h100i pumpe montiert um den leichten luftzug zu simulieren der an den kühlkörpern ist. alles wird zwar warm, aber nicht übermäsog. auser ne kleine ecke von den spawas neben dem sockel, da ist die rückseite des boards so heis das der finger den schmerz schon beim abtasten merkte. normalerweise lasse ich die finger paar sekunden verweilen und es passiert nix :O klar prime ist keine altagslast, aber so krass sollte es nicht sein  nicht bei leichter aktiver kühlung


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2017)

Mach mal n Bild wo.


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (5. Februar 2017)

Ein Finger ist aber auch kein Thermometer 

Fass mal an ein 60 Grad heißes Metallteil...das machst du nicht lange.


----------



## Spieler22 (5. Februar 2017)

Ja wollte sagen, "heiß" ist im Prinzip nur alles über 50°C und da sind Spawas ja noch eiskalt


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Februar 2017)

naja die northbridge hatte 55°C also sagen wir paar grad weg wegen rückseite pcb. aber an die stelle konnte ich nach 3ümin prime nichtmal mehr dranfassen. die war so heis das ich kurz davor schon ne die hand weggezogen hab.
problem hab ich anscheinend gelöst. muss am mosfet der spawas neben i/o panel gewesen sein. hab grad so noch nen passenden fetzen pad gefunden und zurechtgeschnitten. druntergenagelt und jetzt kann man die spawas selbst nach 30min prime noch anfassen.
sind aber zu dicke pads sobald die dünneren da sind werd ich die drunter machen. das dürfte nochmal etwas helfen. hab auch das nun verschraubt da der mosfet vorher echt locker war. nur die klebekraft des pads hat diebwärme aufgenommen. hat man den mosfet leicht hochgezogen konnte man ein paar mm spalt erzeugen. da muss man sich ja nicht wundern das die dinger abartig heis werden.

interesanter weise rannte mit den kühleren mosfets prime mal gemütlich 30min 1,392v @ 4,7ghz.danach hab ich abgebrochen weil ich ins bett wollte und ich es nochnicht unbeaufsichtig lassen wollte wegen den mosfetmodifikationen. klar die wurden wärmer vorher, aber drossel oder absturz hätte ich nehme an mehr heizen müssen.

jetzt ist mir nurnoch der vdrop ein dorn im auge^^ bei 1,392v dropt es auf 1,376v bei denen es kurz danach crasht. will abdr im leerlauf die cpu nicht auf 1,408v brummen lassen (alle werte laut hwinfo und cpu-z, im bios muss man bei den chips ja bissl mehr einstellen dafür-.-).
jedoch es wirklich eliminieren kann ich nicht. llc 1 dropt 0,016v nach unten, llc 2 den gleichen wert nach oben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2017)

Im Leerlauf sind die 1,4v harmlos


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Februar 2017)

ne was mich stört die spiele lasten das nicht weit genug zum vdrop aus, sprich die die games würden auf 1,408v laufen. och will aber da die auf 1,392v laufen 
muss mal schauen ob ichs auf 1,392v ohne vdrop und somit 1,376mit vdrop staable bekomme. 1,932v sind einigermasen stable, dann dürfte die einstellung 1,392v ohne vdrop eigentlich die games laufen. die betonung liegt auf eigentlich. muss ich testen wenn ich gleich heimkomme^^.
sagtmal was hab die so als pcie frequenz? hab halt mit 21×219 für 4,6ghz und 21×224 für 4,7ghz hohe bclks. jedoch merke ich das ich schon bei 219 knapp 112mhz pcie frequenz brauchte damit die spiele nicht abschmiern (prime lief auch mit 100mhz).


----------



## drizzler (5. Februar 2017)

Hab Standard 100hz, weil bis ~ 225 bei meinem Board keine Änderung notwendig. Haette aber bei nem 24 / 7 Setup aber auch zu viel Angst um meine SSDs, als dass ich > 100 laufen lassen wuerde. Zum Benchen ok.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Februar 2017)

hängt das am pcie clock? hätte das nicht in erinnerung aus dem blockdiagram.
außerdem hab ich festplatte überbnen getrennten chip seine sata ports angeschlossen. bei den x58 eigenen zickt es ab 120 rum.


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Februar 2017)

Meiner läuft auch mit normalen 100MHz. Muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich nie mehr getestet habe. Wozu auch, hab das erreicht, was ich haben wollte 

@Noxx: kann natürlich sein, dass der separate Chip das besser abkann. Der hängt aber auch an ner PCIe-Lane.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2017)

Na bis zu 103 kann man ruhig geben, wenn es der stabilität dient.
Knogle hatte sogar schon deutlich mehr im test


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Februar 2017)

wie gesagt beib 4,6 waren 112 nötig. ich teste im moment mit 125mhz und wenns hält teste ich mich runter.
auch die pcie spannung leicht angehoben (5%).
find das interesant kenne das von keiner anderen gen. 105mhz bei 4,6ghz grafiktreiber verababschiedet sich. genau die gleiche stelle bei 112mhz 3 mal runtergeritten dauerte je 4min und absolut nix^^.


----------



## Knogle (5. Februar 2017)

169MHz PCIE sind auf dem MSI Board drin. Dannach steigt die GPU aus


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Februar 2017)

interesant dann steigt nach oben auch irgendwann die gpu aus. naja irgendwo muss ne grenze sein^^. das hat mich erstaunt, benchmarks wie unengine valley usw liefen auch auf bclk 100 problemlos 12h. dying light oder witcher keine 5min, graka crash. und das einzige was hilft den nicht crashen zu lassen war das anheben des pcie taktes + ganz leicht deren spannung (aktuel 1,54v).
meine was von nem zusammenhang gelesen zu haben, aber es soll eher selten auftreten da meistens vorher irgendwas anderes limitiert.


----------



## drizzler (6. Februar 2017)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> hängt das am pcie clock? hätte das nicht in erinnerung aus dem blockdiagram.
> außerdem hab ich festplatte überbnen getrennten chip seine sata ports angeschlossen. bei den x58 eigenen zickt es ab 120 rum.



Hab die Platten halt am Marvel 9182 Sata Controller von meinem Board haengen der natuerlich per PCIe angebunden ist.


----------



## Ollithehub (8. Februar 2017)

Hallo die Herren,
Ich brauche mal nem tip.
Gibt es irgendwie die Möglichkeit mit dem asus Rampage nen bioschip mit nem P6t Deluxe bios zu beschreiben kann?
Grund ist, das ich nen P6t hier habe bei dem der bios Chip platt iss


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Februar 2017)

Meinst du, dass das Rampage so viel mehr reißen wird? Ich würde einfach nen neuen P6T Chip einsetzen und glücklich sein. Nen Versuch wäre es womöglich mal wert, aber eben alles auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2017)

Eumel, er will doch nur mit den funktionsfähigen R2E den Chip des P6t beschreiben um das P6T wieder fit zu machen.

Olli mi rkam zu ohren, dass das P6T WS Bios auch auf dem Deluxe laufen soll, wäre es nicht simpler einfach n BIOS Chip aus der Bucht zu nehmen?
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich für 10€ das Risiko des Defekts auf dem Rampage eingehen würde, das wäre ja dann doch recht übel. Das Rampage sollte selbst als Freundschaftspreis mehr als 70€ wert sein, in der Bucht wohl eher dreistellig.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Februar 2017)

Hab ich schon bei anderen Boards gemacht, bei gesockeltem Chip ist das Risiko auch nahe 0. Einfach mit dem Board-Bios booten, danach im Betrieb die Chips tauschen und anschließend flashen.
Meist ist die Einstellung zu finden welche das Flashen  von einem "unpassendem" BIOS nicht direkt mit einer Fehlermeldung abbricht der größte Aufwand.


----------



## Ollithehub (8. Februar 2017)

Ja das war mein Plan. Das rampage hat ja 2 bios Chips.
Das P6t hat den gleich und davon habe ich noch 2 Stück in der Schublade liegen.
Ich habe es gestern ja mal probiert.
Habe mit dem rampage über das bios das asus Flash Programm geladen und dann den bios Chip gezogen.
Anschließen den zu fläschenden bioschip eingesetzt und versucht zu Flaschen. Leider meldet mir das flashprogramm, das die biosversion nicht kompatibel sei


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Februar 2017)

Wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2017)

Es gibt in der​ doku zum flashtool sicher den befehl/das atribut, mit dem der Flash ohne Rückfragen durchgeführt wird.


----------



## Ollithehub (8. Februar 2017)

Habe gerade geguckt. Leider nein.
Noch ne Idee 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2017)

Auch in der Hilfe in der Datei nicht? meist gibt doch die Exe ohen parameter gestartet aus, was alles geht.
notfalls musst du ein Flshtool nehmen, das zur BIOS-Art passt, abe rnicht von asus kommt.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Februar 2017)

Ich sagte doch das ist der schwerste Teil 
 -f hilft oft, oder wie erwähnt direkt das Tooling von AMI/Award


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2017)

Olstyle, ja da hasse wohl wahr


----------



## sonny159 (8. Februar 2017)

Hi zusammen, 
"musste" mir ein neues gebrauchtes Brett zulegen da mein AsRock x58 extreme leider abgeraucht ist.
Es wird nun also ein Msi x58 pro e MS 7522 geliefert die tage. 
MSI X58 Pro-E MS-7522 LGA 1366 fur i7 CPUs GBit LAN RAID 6x DDR3 Slot ink Blende  | eBay
Aktuell wird der i7 920 DO verwendet und lief bislang ca 2 Jahre stabil mit ca 3,6 Gh + scythe ashura + 1x 140mm Lüfter


PC wird zum zocken und gelegentlich filme schauen verwendet, z.b. BF1, FC Primal, Anno 2205 und co. Full HD ist mir hier ausreichend.
Vorhanden und bislang im Einsatz sind ein be quiet 530W und die r9 390 asus strix (auch ofen genannt) 

Ich überlege nun ob es Sinn macht hier auch auf einen Xeon zu bauen. Welches Modell macht bei besagtem Board Sinn? hatte hier nun mehrfach gelesen das X nicht gut für das Board sind sondern ich nach E-CPU´s ausschau halten soll.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2017)

Xeon geht natürlich, aber bis auf bf1 profitiert da wohl nix von mehr kernen, mehr takt sollte mit dem msi auch so gehen.

Das NT könnte sinniger zum tausch sein, aber obacht, die Einstellungen können nach nem Netzteiltausch evtl. etwas nacharbeit erfordern.


----------



## sonny159 (8. Februar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Xeon geht natürlich, aber bis auf bf1 profitiert da wohl nix von mehr kernen, mehr takt sollte mit dem msi auch so gehen.
> 
> Das NT könnte sinniger zum tausch sein, aber obacht, die Einstellungen können nach nem Netzteiltausch evtl. etwas nacharbeit erfordern.



bin erst im August vom Nitrox 500W auf dieses gewechselt  eventuell lässt sich K+M ja auch nen Upgrde ein...
aber 600 W sollten dann doch ausreichen oder? ausser genanntem hängt noch eine PCI USB3 karte im PC, Gehäuse ist das Be Quiet pure base 600


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Februar 2017)

ich denke nicht das die wattzahl sondern eher die qualität gemeint war. sprich was qualitativ hochwertigeres reinbauen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Februar 2017)

Was ist denn das für ein "neues" Netzteil? bequiet produziert doch gar keine 530W Modelle mehr.


----------



## sonny159 (9. Februar 2017)

also verbaut ist : 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+
das 530W von be quiet ist im august 2016 neu gekauft und verrichtet super seine arbeit.
ich meine, ich bin ja jahre hingekommen mit nem 500 W Nitrox ausgekommen: COBA Nitrox IT-7500SG Netzteil 500 Watt aktiv PFC: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
da lief der PC zum Teil auf 3,8. nun seit ca 2 Jahren ohne änderungen stabil auf 3,6GH

ich muss aber auch sagen das ich wirklich nur minimalste ahnung vom OC habe. 
abgeschmiert ist das Board im übrigem im pausemenü von BF1. ich war ca 2-3 min nicht am pc, dann kracht der ab, will neu booten und es gab nen kleineren knall. danach blieb er aus. habe northbrigde und co entfernt kann aber keine spuren erkennen. zack, board umgedreht, kamen dunkle spuren der northbrigde zum vorschein...wohl durchgeschmort?
zum testen, was defekt ist, habe ich nur cpu+lüfter+festplatte angeschlossen. lasse ich die CPU Stecker weg startet das board incl festplatte und lüfter, mit CPU Steckern wills garnicht mehr.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Februar 2017)

Ok. Der kauf war mist, aber für 1366 total wumpe, die Grundlast ist recht hoch und scheankt wenig, da ist DC-DC nicht zwingend.
Wenn das BQ jetzt 6 Jahre und älter wäre, hätte ich gesagt, bitte tauschen.
Ich meinte natürlich die Qualität des Netzteils. Ich empfehle sonst die hier.
Netzteilempfehlungen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
550-600w hätte ich bei starkem OC auf 1366 und der 390 zwar gesagt, da bin ich aber auch mit den Annahmen bzgl. OC schon eher bei 4,2GHz+

Das mit dem Board klingt stark nach nem VRM der aufgegeben hat,oder n anderes SMD Bauteil. Die Asrock x58 genießen nicht den besten Ruf.

Sogesehn ist das MSI ne idee, aber da du selbst schreibst, dass du von OC wenig verstehst, frage ich mich, ob das für dich die richtige Wahl war.
Eigentlich hättest du diesen Defekt für ne Aufrüstung nutzen sollen. Da das Board von einem Händler kommt, könntest du es zurück geben.

Wir sind hier alle 1366 Infiziert, keine Frage, aber jeder hier wird dir auch sagen, dass für “User die den PC nutzen möchten“ 1366 heute vielleicht nicht mehr die beste Wahl ist.


----------



## XerXis-V (9. Februar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wir sind hier alle 1366 Infiziert, keine Frage, aber jeder hier wird dir auch sagen, dass für “User die den PC nutzen möchten“ 1366 heute vielleicht nicht mehr die beste Wahl ist.



Wer ein Bastler ist und bleibt wird in den meisten Lebenslagen noch mit einen 1366 System glücklich. 

Aber sehr schön auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Februar 2017)

Bin ich und bleibe ich.
Aber ich habe auch 1155 und 1150 da, ich denke mein Haupt-PC wird über kurz oder lang gegen eine der beiden Plattformen getauscht, beim 1150 würde ich, trotz z87 board auf oc verzichten, das lohnt einfach null.

Beim 1155 wäre oc sinnig, da der 2500k eh auf dem Z77 steckt und dazu ja der Basistakt ruhig etwas höher sein darf.


----------



## Ollithehub (9. Februar 2017)

So ich habe gestern noch mal bezüglich des Flaschen des bios Bausteins gegoogelt und mir dann für 9,90 einen bei eBay gekauft [emoji3]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ollithehub (9. Februar 2017)

Ich kann euch nur zustimmen. Ich habe mein s1399 mit dem x5660 im Keller als offen Aufbau als testrechner. Das set macht einfach Spaß.
Hier konnte man wenigstens noch overclocking betreibt. Bei meinem zockrechner mit nem i7 3930 kann man es ja nur über den Multi und das macht nicht so viel Spaß 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ollithehub (9. Februar 2017)

Und ganz ehrlich 
Leistungstechnisch tun die sich bei gleichem Takt fast nix.
Der i7 geht natürlich bei moderater Spannung nur etwas höher
Gleich Spannung 
Xeon 4,5 ghz
I7 4,8 ghz


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sonny159 (9. Februar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ok. Der kauf war mist, aber für 1366 total wumpe, die Grundlast ist recht hoch und scheankt wenig, da ist DC-DC nicht zwingend.
> Wenn das BQ jetzt 6 Jahre und älter wäre, hätte ich gesagt, bitte tauschen.
> Ich meinte natürlich die Qualität des Netzteils. Ich empfehle sonst die hier.
> Netzteilempfehlungen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Februar 2017)

autsch  was da wohl an vcore anliegt :/
also das is nicht laut internet. jedenfalls nicht nach irgendeiner guide, das würde ich nichtmal oc nennen. das ist reines sinnloses werte einhacken. ganz im ernst, entweder wenigstens etwas informieren oder ganz lassen.
bekommt man ja mitleid mit dem chip.


----------



## sonny159 (9. Februar 2017)

ja ich gestehe mein unwissen und bin dankbar dass das ding das überhaupt solange mitgemacht hat :/

i7-920 CPU on ASRock X58 Extreme Overclocking Guide
diese wars.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Februar 2017)

Also mit 920ern habe ich kein Mitleid, die sind zu Quälen da, deren Wert beläuft sich auf 0-5€, jeder Xeon ist besser 

Aber ernsthaft, ja, belies dich etwas, spiel etwas rum usw.
Ich denke 3,8-4,0 sind mit etwas spielerei drin, alles über 4,0 wird zum Glücksfall und bedarf auch etwas mehr an KnowHow.
Kühlung unter Luft ist bei mir, zumindest im Keller selbst bei 4,441GHz noch machbar, aber zugegeben, das ist grenzwertig und nicht zu empfehlen. 4,0 und vernünftige Spannungen sind abe rluft kühlbar, wenn man keinen Silent-Fetisch hat


----------



## Malc0m (9. Februar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Also mit 920ern habe ich kein Mitleid, die sind zu Quälen da, deren Wert beläuft sich auf 0-5€, jeder Xeon ist besser
> 
> Aber ernsthaft, ja, belies dich etwas, spiel etwas rum usw.
> Ich denke 3,8-4,0 sind mit etwas spielerei drin, alles über 4,0 wird zum Glücksfall und bedarf auch etwas mehr an KnowHow.
> Kühlung unter Luft ist bei mir, zumindest im Keller selbst bei 4,441GHz noch machbar, aber zugegeben, das ist grenzwertig und nicht zu empfehlen. 4,0 und vernünftige Spannungen sind abe rluft kühlbar, wenn man keinen Silent-Fetisch hat



Ach, kann da nur jedem den NH-D15 ans Herz legen. Damit sind auch 4Ghz leise kühlbar. Bei mir ist eher die Graka der Lärmfaktor


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Februar 2017)

Ich hab im haupt-pc noch wasserkühlung.


----------



## eisenhardt (10. Februar 2017)

hab auch eine Wasserkühlung kühlung auf meinem xeon. da geht echt viel mehr mit wenn man es mit der vcore richtig übertreiben will z.b 1.6volt oder auch mehr.


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Februar 2017)

Bitte, meine Augen tun schon weh  1,6V auf 32nm Lithografie 

Aber tut was ihr nicht lassen könnt


----------



## Knogle (10. Februar 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Bitte, meine Augen tun schon weh  1,6V auf 32nm Lithografie
> 
> Aber tut was ihr nicht lassen könnt



Das Zeug ist robust  Der E5620 ist auch 32nm und haelt auch 1.8V aus


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Februar 2017)

Soviel hätte ich nicht mal meinen 65nm CPUs gegeben - aber wie gesagt, muss jeder selbst wissen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Februar 2017)

Sie es mal so eumel, die CPUs sind im Ernstfall billig ersetzt.
Und so lange das Board überlebt ist doch alles grün.


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Februar 2017)

Ja klar, ist ja auch nen Hobby. Ich für meinen Teil sehe aber keinen tieferen Sinn darin immer für 5-10€ CPUs zu kaufen und die dann (womöglich) zu schrotten nur um zu sehen: "toll ich habe nur 1,8V für 5GHz gebraucht und dadurch einen Mehrwert von 15%" 
Wie gesagt ist alles Einstellungssache, wem es Spaß macht, der soll seine Freude dran haben


----------



## Aslinger (10. Februar 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Das Zeug ist robust  Der E5620 ist auch 32nm und haelt auch 1.8V aus



Elektromigration, früher oder später macht die CPU den Takt mit der VCore nicht mehr mit und du musst immer mehr und mehr geben bis nix mehr geht.


----------



## Spieler22 (10. Februar 2017)

Was mich ja wundert, bei 32nm sind 1,35v-1,4V ja so als grobe 24/7 Grenze zu ziehen. Die neue 14nm Intel laufen doch teilweise schon mit 1,3V stock. Sollten die nicht eher wie die neuen Nvidia GPUS um die 1V liegen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Februar 2017)

Nein, da die von der Technik etwas anders gefertigt werden, da sind meinem Wissen nach auch Optimierungen eingeflossen, die die Elektronenmigration etwas behindern.
Aber klar, warum halten die Boards bei Sandy/Ivy und Haswell nicht mehr so lange? ...
Besser wird es mit den kleinen Strukturen nicht mehr.


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Februar 2017)

das ist wohl wahr. umso kleiner die strukturen umso emfpindlicher und diebelektromigration steigt bzw die anfälligkeit und der effwkt dadurch. weil elektromigration hat man ja immer^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Februar 2017)

Was die 14nm CPUs laufen stock mit 1,3 V? Also auf den Bildern, die ich von Kaby Lake gesehen habe, lief die CPU gerade so um die 1V (meist darunter)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Februar 2017)

Aber nicht der 7700k, der liegt von der VID oft über 1,2v


----------



## Knogle (11. Februar 2017)

Jo mein i7 7700k ging bei Stock und max. Takt auch auf 1.35V


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Februar 2017)

Oh, high vid? Welches Board?

Achja, Knogle wegen deiner Frage zum Z87, versuchen würde ich es


----------



## Knogle (11. Februar 2017)

ASRock B250M und ASRock Z270M Extreme 4


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Februar 2017)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass viele 7700K wirklich mit 1,2V und mehr Stock laufen. Einfach verkorkst die Dinger...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Februar 2017)

Schade, dachte du hast n asrock ocfm da


----------



## Spieler22 (11. Februar 2017)

Darum ja auch meine Frage, wie können die 14nm Teile die 1,35V überhaupt verkraften


----------



## Knogle (11. Februar 2017)

Gute Frage, die erreichen aber mit Brocken und LinX @Stock 100 Grad


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Februar 2017)

tjaja die sind halt verklebt. ohne köpfen kommst du bei den meisten chips sehr schnell indie kritischen bereiche beim oc und das selbst beim zocken teilweise. daher bin ich aufs refresh von kaby lake gespannt wo ja "angeblich" 6kerner ins mainstream kommen sollen... kla verklebte 6kerner wo se 4 kerne schon kaum in den stock specs halten könn^^


----------



## Knogle (11. Februar 2017)

Ich glaube Sockel 1151 wird nur 4 Kerner beherbergen


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Februar 2017)

ich auch da sie ja nen neues die bräuchten oder (was unwahrscheinlich ist) die ganze zeit 2 kerne deaktiviert bzw gecuttet haben. aber hey so sollen angebliche infos sein^^ deswegen ja auch die ""


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Februar 2017)

Wie gesagt, da wurde der Prozess verändert, ein in dieser Art gebauter 45 nm Chip würde wohl eher wieder Spannungen über 1,8v brauchen.

Da wurde das Wafermaterial effektiv verändert.

Edit: 6 Kerne im Mainstream sind erst mit Coffeelake realistisch, Canonlake eher nicht.
Die 6-Kerner die da im Atemzug mit Kaby Refeesh genannt werden, dürften, wie die 7640k und 7740k für 2066 sein.
Da interpretieren Intel-Fans wohl eher was falsch.
Ich glaube eh, das Intel mit dem nächsten Sockelwechsel OC auf den Mainstream-Sockeln unterbindet, das geht dann nur noch bei Enthusiast.


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Februar 2017)

Wäre zumindest schlau von Intel. Oder nen OC Chipsatz bringen, der aber um einiges teurer als die normalen ist (also viel krasser. als der Unterschied jetzt) und dazu passend eine CPU mit freiem Multi, die natürlich auch ordentlich Aufpreis hat. Wenn's einem dann nicht passt, muss man eben zum großen Sockel greifen. Könnte ich mir durchaus ausmalen...


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Februar 2017)

das erwarten wir doch schon sein jahren aber PPSSCHHHHHHH beschwört es nicht herauf^^


----------



## Knogle (12. Februar 2017)

Finde lustig dass der Thread hier seit 2014 immer auf der ersten Seite ist obwohl er nicht einmal angepinnt ist


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Februar 2017)

Das bekommen wir auch weiterhin hin 

Ich werde aber wohl heute meinen geliebten E5620/UD3r Rechner unterm Schreibtisch entfernen und durch einen Sandy i5 ersetzen :/

Ich möchte aber einfach mal die GTX780 zum spielen testen/nutzen, und da mach ich nicht die WaKü für auf.


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Februar 2017)

Solange hier immer die gleiche Hand voll Leute regelmäßig postet und immer wieder mal ein neuer dazu kommt, wie es ja auch seit über zwei Jahren der Fall ist, wird der Thread auch nicht in der Senke verschwinden


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Februar 2017)

Na ich bleibe dem 1366 ja vor allem beim Benchtable ja treu, sogesehn ...
Außerdem, wenn das mit der GTX so geht wie ich denke, dann kommt die in den E5620 Build.


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Februar 2017)

Hier das Gleiche, das SR-2 wird bis zum totalen Dienstversagen weitergenutzt  Da werden noch einige Generationen an Grakas drauf Platz finden


----------



## extrafighter (12. Februar 2017)

Das nehme ich jetzt mal als perfekten Anlass mich zu Wort zu melden. Ich lese hier schon länger still mit und habe nach dem Tod meines FM2+ Mobos, hauptsächlich aus Basteldrang eins von den MSI-Boards aus der Bucht und einen E5645 günstig gekauft und was soll ich sagen, es macht einfach Spaß 
Und die Leistung des System im Vergleich (vorher A8 7650K) und jetzt ist enorm, auch wenn als Graka nur eine GTX 960 verbaut ist.
Und Overclocking ist einfach eine ganz andere Geschichte  
Insgesamt komplizierter, aber man sieht im Endeffekt wirklich einen Unterschied.
Ich liebäugele zwar auch mit Ryzen, falls es denn den Erwartungen entspricht, aber mein Xeon wird mich so schnell trotzdem nicht verlassen.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (12. Februar 2017)

Der E5645 ist mit meiner GTX 1060 auch unterfordert


----------



## rottwag (12. Februar 2017)

Hi Leute,

sooo.... ich habe es getan und auch (zum Glück) nicht bereut! 

Nach über 2 Jahren Ausflug auf die x58 Plattform (gebraucht) bin ich über "Umstände" nun bei der x99 Plattform gelandet. Alles andere wäre auch nicht gegangen, da ich es als "Spielzeug" angesehen hätte (weniger Kerne, weniger Speicherkanäle... etc.) 

Alt:
Rex II mit X5670 @ 4,2 Ghz und 24 GB DDR3 

Neu:
Intex Xeon E5 2618L V3 (KEIN ES) @ 2,65 (8 Cores) -3,6 Ghz (2 Cores) => BLCK ist 105,9 !!  
GFX ist GTX 1070 (+7,5% OC für Core+Mem)

Was soll ich sagen, bei Watchdogs 2 gehen jetzt stabile 60 fps auf "alles Ultra". Die Auslastung geht gleichmäßig über 16 Threads und liegt bei 65-70%! ...Habe weniger Einbrüche als vorher und zu 90% stabile 60 fps! 
Cinebench 15 ist Multicore 1101 und Single Core 148. 

Board ist ein Asus X99-A => Alternate Outlet für 170€ 
32 GB DDR4 HyperX 2400 CL15 => Org. Versiegelt über e**y für 150 €
CPU aus USA für 160€ (inkl. Steuer)


Mein altes System ist nun bei e**y drin ...  


Gruß


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Februar 2017)

Hast du das System freiwillig abgegeben oder aus Basteldrang was "neues" geholt? Ich will jetzt nichts schlecht reden, aber ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass der neue XEON mit zwei Kernen mehr, der bei Watchdogs sicher so bei 3-3,2GHz rumdümpelt mehr Leistung bringt, als der alte Sechskerner mit einem GHz mehr Takt. Und wenn doch, dann ist das Spiel doch sicher die löbliche Ausnahme, oder?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Februar 2017)

Die GPU bringt sicher einiges mehr, hätte es aber auf 1366 auch gekonnt


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Februar 2017)

Achso, ich bin jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass die GPU die gleiche war. Na dann ist das ja kein Wunder


----------



## Spieler22 (12. Februar 2017)

rottwag schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> sooo.... ich habe es getan und auch (zum Glück) nicht bereut!
> 
> ...



schäm dich


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Februar 2017)

Wie gesagt, mag jeder machen, wie er mag.
Ich verstehe nur nicht ganz, warum 500€ ausgeben, um bei Spielen, die nicht mehr als sechs Kerne nutzen (wohl so gut wie alle), die gleiche oder sogar schlechtere Leistung zu haben, vielleicht ein paar modernere Schnittstellen zu haben und ein 30 Watt einzusparen?


----------



## kroy (12. Februar 2017)

Hier stand mal was

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Februar 2017)

Handel ist leider nur im Matktplatz zugelassen, darfst aber von hier dann gern dahin verlinken.


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Februar 2017)

Ab in den Marktplatz natürlich, sonst gibt's vllt noch ne Karte für dich


----------



## kroy (12. Februar 2017)

Ok danke werd ich machen 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rottwag (12. Februar 2017)

Die GFX war zuletzt die gleiche - nämlich die GTX 1070 .... hatte ich auch mit dem x5670 in Betrieb...

Des Weiteren war es sicherlich eher ein Side-grade (ohne Not) anstatt ein Upgrade.... aber hey: Die CPU für 130$.... dann ein Asus x99 Board für den Kurs..... am Ende hatte ich evtl. 150 € Aufpreis... aber dafür eine Plattform mit Zukunft (6950 etc, V3, V4, V5 Xeons).... bei dem x58 war ja mit den x56xx leider das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht... 

Zum Spiel: Hätte es nicht gedacht, aber Watchdogs läuft tatsächlich merklich besser was die min. Frames angeht mit dem X99 Xeon. 
Habe im Übrigen unterschiedliche Spiele getestet: Es hat bei allen gelangt von der Leistung! IPC ist schon deutlich besser als beim Westmere... 
Zudem kann ich auch 4 Kerne Abschalten, dann läuft er mit 4x 3,1 Ghz (+HT) so schnell wie ein i7... oder eben 2 Kerne (+HT) @ 3,6 Ghz. 

Mit nur 6 aktivierten Kernen komme ich im Cinebench auf 892 Punkte (@2,9 Ghz). Das sind evtl. 5 % weniger als mit meinem X5670..... who cares. 


by the way: Die CPU läuft unter Last mit 0,8 Volt. Die Kiste ist selbste mit Linx mucksmäußchen still. Max temp nach 2 Stunden Linx: 55 Grad!  ...den Brocken 2 habe ich einfach vom X5670 übernommen... 
Das ist schon cool..... 

...die x58 Plattform war trotzdem total cool.... ein weinendes Auge habe ich auf jeden Fall, wenn ich mein Rex II zur Post bringe...  .-/ ... schnüf...

...werde hier sicherlich immer mal wieder reingucken..


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Februar 2017)

Dann hast du ja doch alles richtig gemacht, hätte ich halt so nicht gedacht. Ja das habe ich mit einigen Haswells schon bemerkt, dass die teilweise mit sehr niedriger Spannung unter Last laufen (der G3258 auf dem ich gerade schreibe läuft auch mit 0,85V und leicht übertaktet), da dein Xeon ja ne TDP von 75W hat, ist der sicher schön sparsam.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Februar 2017)

Rott kannst du mal mit 4 Kernen CB laufen lassen?


----------



## rottwag (13. Februar 2017)

Klar...  soll ich mit 8 Threads laufen lassen und dabei 16 Threads (also alle Kerne) aktiv lassen? Oder soll ich hart 4 Kerne deaktivieren (BIOS)  und dann CB15 laufen lassen? 

Wenn ich 12 Threads (also im Prinzip 6 Kerne) laufen lasse und alle Kerne aktiv lasse, dann komme ich auf ca 990 Punkte! Bei nur 6 aktiven Kernen (BIOS) eben nur auf ca. 892... 

Gruß


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Februar 2017)

das ist mir klar, dass die vollen Kerne mehr bringen 
ich meinte tatsächlich mit nur 4 aktiven Kernen und SMT, also quasi ein Quadcore i7


----------



## drizzler (13. Februar 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Hier das Gleiche, das SR-2 wird bis zum totalen Dienstversagen weitergenutzt  Da werden noch einige Generationen an Grakas drauf Platz finden



Ich gehoer immer noch geschlagen, weil ich letztes Jahr meins verkauft habe Habe aber noch ein Erinnerungsfoto 

Bin aber wirklich gespannt auf Ryzen und vielleicht wird auf der Plattform das OCen ja aehnlich interessant.

Mein X58A OC behalte ich aber auch noch bis Ende, zumal ich mir gerade noch Blitz 1.1 Rams fuer das Board geschossen habe. So habe ich wenigstens, falls doch umgeruestet werden sollte, noch schoenes Licht in der Bastelecke


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Februar 2017)

Ach naja, für die richtige Summe würde ich es womöglich auch abgeben, aber die wäre sicher keiner bereit zu zahlen, auch wenn ich so oder so Plus machen würde. Ein bisschen (sehr) hängt da ja doch das Herz an dem kleinen Biest


----------



## rottwag (14. Februar 2017)

Mit 4 Kernen + HT bekomme ich 636 Punkte. 

Screenshots habe ich gemacht, reiche ich morgen nach... Liege schon im Bett ^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. Februar 2017)

Also in etwa so schnell wie ne Ivy Bridge CPU bei gleichem Takt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Februar 2017)

Oder wie n mittelmäßig übertakteter Westmeser Quad, mein „Alltags-1366“ hat grob 650-655cb gemach bei 4ghz.
Mit dem Benchtable schaffe ich mit nen Gainstown 696cb, allerdings mit 4,441ghz und 1920MHz RAM.


----------



## rottwag (14. Februar 2017)

Die 636 macht er bei 29x 105,9 = 3074 MHz.

Ich habe jetzt gestern aber nicht 10 Läufe gemacht, da es spät war. Kann auch sein, dass noch 10 Punkte mehr rausspringen.

Die CPU ist auf Haswell-E Basis. D.h. ein 4770@3,1Ghz wäre wohl vergleichbar...

Gruß


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. Februar 2017)

Ja kommt ja etwa hin, im CB sieht man ganz gut, wie die IPC über die Jahre gestiegen sind. Die CPUs liegen mit je ein paar 100 MHz mehr etwa gleich auf:

Haswell 3,1GHz ~ Ivy 3,2-3,3GHz ~ Sandy ~ 3,4-3,5GHz ~ Westmere 3,7-3,8GHz


----------



## Knogle (14. Februar 2017)

Ich werfe mal die 950 Punkte Cinebench meines i7 7700k rein @ Stock


----------



## sacrefice100 (14. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde die nächste Tage auch endlich in den Genuss eines X5650 kommen *haha*.
Nun habe ich allerdings eines nicht bedacht.. Was ich dort verwende ist ein Fujitsu Primergy RX300 S6 mit momentan 2x Xeon E5640 und 64Gb Ram.
Diese beiden Xeons weichen nun erst einmal einem und später 2 X5650. Nun bin ich mir doch nicht mehr ganz sicher ob meine Leistung @Stock für eine GTX 970 reichen wird..
Die beiden Xeons fahren bei GTA 5 leider ins CPU Limit da nur eine CPU verwendet wird. 
Ich würde die CPU nun natürlich gerne etwas übertakten, weiß allerdings nicht ob das bei den Serverboards mit SetFSB oder ähnlichem funktioniert. Dass es über das Bios nicht funktioniert ist ja Selbstredend.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch Erfahrung und kann mir ein wenig weiterhelfen oder kann mir sagen ob die Stock Leistung ausreicht.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Spieler22 (14. Februar 2017)

In deinem Fall hätte ich echt die paar Euro mehr in X5670+ investiert.  Übertakten und Serverboards ist ja sowieso immer so ne Sache. Selbst  wenn es mit SetFSB funktioniert, sind die Boards ja meist was CPU Phasen angeht  nur auf das absolut Nötigste beschränkt, wie die reagieren wenn das  Board die Spannung hochsetzt wegen BCLK OC ist fraglich.


----------



## sacrefice100 (14. Februar 2017)

Ja da hast du wahrscheinlich recht..
Für den nächst größeren war leider kein Geld da und wird es in Zukunft auch nicht sein  
Habe den X5650 für 45 Euro bekommen 
Ich hoffe einfach dass das Board das mit macht, die 3,2 - 3,4 Ghz sollten für meinen Zweck eigentlich reichen.
Ich werde euch berichten


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. Februar 2017)

Wenn nicht, in der Bucht ist gerade mal wieder ein SR-2 im Angebot


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Februar 2017)

Lach, n dual cpu sys zum gamen? Ach neee


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Februar 2017)

viele games können nichmal mehr als 4 kerne ordentlich verwerten und du willst nem gam3 ne 2te cpu vor die nase setzen und sagen:"mach mal!"? xD


----------



## rottwag (15. Februar 2017)

Anbei mal das Bild. Die 147 Single Core kommen zustande, weil er dann auf 3,6 Ghz taktet (auf bis zu 2 Kernen + HT).

werde mal noch ein Bild nachreichen, wie Watchdogs 2 alle Kerne schön gleichmäßig auslastet.... morgen oder so..

Gruß


----------



## DeathCracker (15. Februar 2017)

CPU`s können durch nichts ersetzt werden! Außer durch mehr CPU`s  
Ich hoffe dass meiner heute kommt dann probiere ich das mit der GTX970 mal aus.
An das übertakten mit SetFSB werde ich mich dann am wochenende mal setzen, vielleicht ist der Primergy ja gnädig


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Februar 2017)

Die zweite CPU bringt bei spielen nicht wirklich was.
Statt dem Dual CPU Board wäre n einfaches x58 besser gewesen 
Zumsdie 970 eh der limitierende Faktor ist.


----------



## DeathCracker (15. Februar 2017)

Meinst du bei einem X5650 @Stock ist wirklich die 970 der limitierende Faktor?
Ich weiß nicht, ich glaube bei CPU lastigen Spielen wie Battlefield oder GTA wird der X5650 limitieren.
Natürlich bringt die 2. CPU in Spielen nichts mehr (zumindest in den meisten), aber es ist trotzdem geil eine 2. zu haben 
Ich bin gespannt was das alte Schätzchen so leisten kann!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Februar 2017)

Die 970 ist heute weniger als entry Mainstream, und ne 480 lässt sich vor allem mit bf1 und der hexa gut ausnutzen, gta kann ich nicht so gut einschätzen.

Die 970 ist in meinen Augen aber Murks.


----------



## Malc0m (15. Februar 2017)

Wenn du in 1024x768 spielst, limitiert vll der CPU.
Ansonsten ist die GTX970 zwar schnell, kommt aber auch schnell an ihre Grenzen wenn es an 1080p oder höher bei hohen Details geht.

Soll nicht heißen das es ruckelt oder langsam läuft, aber dort limitiert die Grafikkarte die FPS und nicht der CPU.


----------



## DeathCracker (15. Februar 2017)

Dass die GTX 970 Murks ist, ist völliger Quatsch! Aber darum geht es hier ja auch nicht.
Ich komme wie vorher beschrieben mit 2x E5640 ins CPU Limit und das nicht bei 1024x768 sondern bei 1920x1080.
Dort komme ich dann übrigens auch unter die 60 FPS, meisstens bin ich bei ca 48-50.
Die Grafikkarte dümpelt in der Situation runtergetaktet bei 900Mhz und 30-40% Last.

Generell arbeite ich momentan mit 2x GTX 970 im SLI und einem 4790K und ich muss sagen, dass die Karten bei 1080P schon sehr stark sind!
Eine 970 ist natürlich kein Vergleich mehr zur 1080, ist aber dennoch für kleines Geld eine gute Wahl


----------



## Gast201808272 (15. Februar 2017)

Ich überlege gerade, ob sich ein Wechsel auf S1366 lohnt. Aktuell hab ich ein Sockel 2011 System mit Xeon E5 2670 (8C/16T). Habe hier aber noch ein Dual-Sockel 1366 Board. Spiele-Performance ist mir egal, wichtig wäre, ob das Ding in BOINC mehr bringt.
Aber die Stromkosten werden mich dann auffressen oder?


----------



## Malc0m (15. Februar 2017)

DeathCracker schrieb:


> Dass die GTX 970 Murks ist, ist völliger Quatsch! Aber darum geht es hier ja auch nicht.
> Ich komme wie vorher beschrieben mit 2x E5640 ins CPU Limit und das nicht bei 1024x768 sondern bei 1920x1080.
> Dort komme ich dann übrigens auch unter die 60 FPS, meisstens bin ich bei ca 48-50.
> Die Grafikkarte dümpelt in der Situation runtergetaktet bei 900Mhz und 30-40% Last.
> ...



Sind die E5640 übertaktet?

Mit einem X5650 der auf 4Ghz läuft, limitiert die GTX970 jedenfalls mehr als es der CPU macht.


----------



## DeathCracker (15. Februar 2017)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Sind die E5640 übertaktet?
> 
> Mit einem X5650 der auf 4Ghz läuft, limitiert die GTX970 jedenfalls mehr als es der CPU macht.



Nein die CPU`s sind nicht übertaktet. 
Das wird mir hoffentlich mit SetFSB noch möglich, allerdings gestaltet sich das mit dem Primergy SX300 S6 eher schwer 

@Hilps
Auch wenn die CPU`s wirklich noch gut sind, würde ich von dem System auf keinen Fall wechseln! Ich wechsel auch nicht von einem 4790K auf 2 X5650 
Die X5650 kommen in ein 2. System welches nachher für Freunde bzw. zum Testen von VM`s bevor sie auf den Produktiv Server kommen da ist 
Welches Board hast du denn  Zuhause noch liegen?


----------



## Gast201808272 (15. Februar 2017)

Ein Intel S5520HC, habe aber noch keine CPUs dafür. Es würden auf jeden Fall zwei X5690 drauf passen.
Könnte den ja auch parallel aufbauen und für Boinc rechnen lassen. Oder fürs Folding@Home team hier.


----------



## Malc0m (15. Februar 2017)

DeathCracker schrieb:


> Nein die CPU`s sind nicht übertaktet.
> Das wird mir hoffentlich mit SetFSB noch möglich, allerdings gestaltet sich das mit dem Primergy SX300 S6 eher schwer



Dann ist es kein Wunder das du ins CPU-Limit läufst.


----------



## DeathCracker (15. Februar 2017)

Du musst im Endeffekt selbst wissen ob es dir das Geld und den Strom wert ist.
die X5690 sind mMn auch viel zu teuer, dann lieber 2 X5650 oder X5670.

@Malc0m 
Ich werde mein bestes geben die Dinger noch ein wenig zu prügeln


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Februar 2017)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> viele games können nichmal mehr als 4 kerne ordentlich verwerten und du willst nem gam3 ne 2te cpu vor die nase setzen und sagen:"mach mal!"? xD




Wieso nicht? Klappt bei mir wunderbar  Liegt halt Rohleistung brach, aber das passiert dir heute selbst mit vielen Vierkernern noch.




Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die zweite CPU bringt bei spielen nicht wirklich was.
> Statt dem Dual CPU Board wäre n einfaches x58 besser gewesen
> Zumsdie 970 eh der limitierende Faktor ist.




Zum reinen spielen wäre ein normales Board und dafür einen X5650 auf 4GHz+ jagen defintiv sinnvoller gewesen, das stimmt.




Hilps schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade, ob sich ein Wechsel auf S1366 lohnt. Aktuell hab ich ein Sockel 2011 System mit Xeon E5 2670 (8C/16T). Habe hier aber noch ein Dual-Sockel 1366 Board. Spiele-Performance ist mir egal, wichtig wäre, ob das Ding in BOINC mehr bringt.
> Aber die Stromkosten werden mich dann auffressen oder?




Wenn die Software super mit Kernen skaliert (wovon ich mal ausgehe), dann könnte sich das lohnen. Aber ja, der Stromverbrauch würde die mögliche Mehrleistung wahrscheinlich zunichte machen. Auch wenn der X5650 sparsamer ist als der Okta-Core, zwei davon sind es natürlich nicht und die IPC ist geringer.




DeathCracker schrieb:


> Das wird mir hoffentlich mit SetFSB noch möglich, allerdings gestaltet sich das mit dem Primergy SX300 S6 eher schwer




Die Chance dafür liegt wohl eim einstelligen Prozentbereich.




DeathCracker schrieb:


> Auch wenn die CPU`s wirklich noch gut sind, würde ich von dem System auf keinen Fall wechseln! Ich wechsel auch nicht von einem 4790K auf 2 X5650
> Die X5650 kommen in ein 2. System welches nachher für Freunde bzw. zum Testen von VM`s bevor sie auf den Produktiv Server kommen da ist
> Welches Board hast du denn Zuhause noch liegen?




Kommt drauf an was du machst, zum SPielen natürlich absolut sinnlos. Wenn du Serverarbeiten oder irgendwas durchrechnen lassen musst, wären 12 langsamere Kerne auf jeden Fall sinnvoller als 4 hoch getaktete.


----------



## DeathCracker (15. Februar 2017)

Die Möglichkeit besteht also werde ich es versuchen  
Ansonsten muss ich mich eben mit dem Standardtakt zufrieden geben und das beste daraus machen


----------



## Noxxphox (15. Februar 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Klappt bei mir wunderbar  Liegt halt Rohleistung brach, aber das passiert dir heute selbst mit vielen Vierkernern noch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich sagte nicht das es nicht geht. ich meinte es ist doch viel zu schad um die power die sinnlos  is und nix tut.


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Februar 2017)

Ja hab ich auch so verstanden, aber was willst du machen? 6 Kerne zum spielen und den Rest Videos rendern lassen?^^


----------



## Noxxphox (15. Februar 2017)

kein dual sockel und earauf zocken xD sowas gehört verboten


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Februar 2017)

Wieso nicht?^^ Ob ich nun mit sechs Kernen zocke oder mit 12, ist doch voll Banane


----------



## Noxxphox (15. Februar 2017)

naja das lassen wir jetzt einfach mal so stehen xD

teste im mom für nen core 2 quad system von nem kumpel meine graka sammlung durch was da am besten performt mit der bestehenden hardware. das zu simulieren geht mit dem x58 weit besser wie mit meinem hauptsystem 
auf 2,6ghz getaktet und 2 kerne slwie ht deaktiviert und man kann das super simulieren^^.


----------



## Knogle (16. Februar 2017)

Mach noch QPI Slow Mode dann simulierst du den FSB


----------



## sonny159 (16. Februar 2017)

kleines Update:
"neues" MSI X58 Pro e wurde unter dem i7 920 gehörig heiß. Alles ja hier bereits bekannt.
Habe nun einen Noiseblocker XM2 vor die NB "gestellt". Läuft mit 3900 Umdrehungen und ist nicht zu hören 
Prime läuft gerade und ich bin mal eben durch neue WLP unter der NB sowie mini extra Lüfter nun von bis zu 88 Grad runter auf bis zu 72 Grad auf IOH 

Spektakulär! Da ich mit OC nicht zurecht komme, bin ich dem Board, sowie dem Verkäufer fürs Bios Update, dankbar das dieser DIP Schalter am Board ist. PC läuft erstmal stabil bei 200x18=3,6Ghz

Neue Frage:
Wie halte ich die Werte vom HW Monitor fest? Zum Posten z.B.


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Februar 2017)

gibt unter den buttons unten den button für die log datei zu aktivieren. mir ist nurnicht klar wofür du das dokumentieren willst? ocen testen und am ende nen screenshot. .ehrbals die maxwerte braucht man in der regel nicht.
was für nen dip schalter?


----------



## extrafighter (16. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte bei meinem Board die selben Probleme und habe auch die WLP erneuert und einen Noiseblocker XM1 draufgeschnallt 
Bei mir hat jedoch das Druckerhöhen am Meisten gebracht. 
Ob da bei Dir noch Potential ist, kann man ganz einfach testen in dem Du im Betrieb unter Last mit geschütztem Finger auf den Kühler Druck ausübt, hat bei mir sage und schreibe 15° ausgemacht


----------



## sonny159 (16. Februar 2017)

extrafighter schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei meinem Board die selben Probleme und habe auch die WLP erneuert und einen Noiseblocker XM1 draufgeschnallt
> Bei mir hat jedoch das Druckerhöhen am Meisten gebracht.
> Ob da bei Dir noch Potential ist, kann man ganz einfach testen in dem Du im Betrieb unter Last mit geschütztem Finger auf den Kühler Druck ausübt, hat bei mir sage und schreibe 15° ausgemacht




Das werde ich mal testen, obwohl ich die eigentlich recht gut angezogen hatte. Viele schreiben auch die Schrauben direkt zu ersetzen.

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Knogle (16. Februar 2017)

Tuh dir bitte nicht den i7 920 an 
Hol dir fuer 8 Euro einen Xeon E5620, der hat bisher auf jedem meiner MSI Boards 220MHz BCLK geschafft bei akzeptablen Spannungen.
Ist ein super Teil vorallem fuer das MSI Board, das ist wie geschaffen dafuer.

Alternativ besorg dir doch einen Xeon E5645, der laeuft auch einwandfrei auf dem MSI X58 Pro-E da hast du dann sogar noch viel mehr Dampf als mit dem E5645, und kannst eventuell sogar die Tausender Marke in Cinebench erreichen


----------



## sonny159 (16. Februar 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Tuh dir bitte nicht den i7 920 an
> Hol dir fuer 8 Euro einen Xeon E5620, der hat bisher auf jedem meiner MSI Boards 220MHz BCLK geschafft bei akzeptablen Spannungen.
> Ist ein super Teil vorallem fuer das MSI Board, das ist wie geschaffen dafuer.
> 
> Alternativ besorg dir doch einen Xeon E5645, der laeuft auch einwandfrei auf dem MSI X58 Pro-E da hast du dann sogar noch viel mehr Dampf als mit dem E5645, und kannst eventuell sogar die Tausender Marke in Cinebench erreichen





Aber nur wenn du dann mal flott vorbeikommst und mir den hochtaktest 
Den i7 hab ich ja nun nicht neu gekauft, der verrichtet seit gut 6 Jahren seinen Dienst.


----------



## Knogle (16. Februar 2017)

Ich kann dir einfach die Einstellung schicken den ich fuer jeden meiner E5620 dann 1:1 uebernommen habe auf den MSI Boards


----------



## sonny159 (16. Februar 2017)

Das behalt ich mal im Hinterkopf und schau mich mal ein wenig um. Im April eventuell machbar.
Danke vorab.


----------



## DeathCracker (16. Februar 2017)

Nun bin ich doch am überlegen den X5650 wieder zu verkaufen 
Habe heute noch einen I5 2400 bekommen  
Ob ich eine 970 aus meinem System abdrücken sollte?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Februar 2017)

Verklopp beide und besorg dir 2 1060 

Spaß beiseite.

Der i5 macht ohne n board aber auch wenig Sinn


----------



## Knogle (16. Februar 2017)

Naja X5650 auf i5 2400 ist schon ein satter Rueckschritt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Februar 2017)

Auf nem p67/z68 gehts, mit 4 bins+ oc, aber es bleibt ein quad ohne smt, bei multithread macht der x5650 dann ja sogar noch 4970 bleich


----------



## DeathCracker (16. Februar 2017)

Jaaa mooment ich glaube ich muss kurz erklären 
Für den 2400 habe ich natürlich ein Board inkl. 16Gb Ram 
Ich bin seit ein paar Wochen auf der Suche nach eine 2. Rechner für Freunde und zum testen von VM`s bevor sie produktiv gehen.
Nun ist die Frage: I5 2400 16Gb Ram mit Grafikkarte
Oder:                          Primergy RX300 S6 1x Xeon X5650 64Gb Ram und Grafikkarte 
Und die nächste Frage ist ob ich einer meiner GTX 970 rein schiebe oder eine kleine neue kaufe


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Februar 2017)

Steck in den server wenn nötig, was, was was anzeigt. Den würde ich zum Testen nutzen, den i5 als zweit-zocker.


----------



## Knogle (16. Februar 2017)

Wuerde mir ehrlich gesagt nen MSI X58 Pro-E besorgen, immernoch besser als dein aktuelles Board 

Bin gespannt ob wir hier 10000 Posts knacken


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Februar 2017)

Locker,


----------



## DeathCracker (17. Februar 2017)

Ein neues Mainboard zu kaufen lohnt sich für mich nicht. Bin momentan sehr knapp bei Kasse, Ausbildung und so weiter 😥

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drizzler (17. Februar 2017)

hmm, der ryzen sechskerner hat mich ja irgendwie angelacht, aber wenn die heute geleakten Benches stimmen, dann lohnt sich ein upgrade irgendwie nicht sonderlich.


----------



## Spieler22 (17. Februar 2017)

Also bei 4Ghz schmeiss ich mal 1416 Single und 9100 Multi für nen x5650 in Raum. Der Ryzen hat dort auf 3,3-3,7Ghz 1888 Single und 12544 Multi. Da es der 6 Kerner ist, wird der Preis doch durchaus attraktiv gewählt sein. 
Die Leistungssteigerung, wenn man den jetzt auf 4,0 - 4,4 Ghz kriegt ist im vergleich zum 5650x dann doch schon sehr beachtlich. Gegen nen 5820k oder 6800k ist das vllt nicht so viel, aber die Preise von Intel sind auch gepfeffert. Dazu USB 3, Sata 3, und diese andere neue SSD Schnittstelle, geringerer Stromverbrauch. Klingt für mich durchaus nach einer Option die ich in betracht ziehen werde, wenn sich die Ergebnisse nach Release dann so bestätigen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2017)

Why? Bei 3,7GHz die Single Thread Leistung eines Kaby mit 4GHz überboten?
Die Multi Thread Leistung ist etwas seltsam.
Edit: Äh vertan, sorry.
Es war nur die SingleThreadLeistung eines 4,7GHz Sandy, die überboten wurde.

Aber Abwarten müssen wir eh.


----------



## Aslinger (17. Februar 2017)

Schon gesehen? AMD Ryzen 5 1600X: CPU-Z-Screenshots und Benchmarks zum Sechskerner Haben will


----------



## Spieler22 (17. Februar 2017)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Schon gesehen? AMD Ryzen 5 1600X: CPU-Z-Screenshots und Benchmarks zum Sechskerner Haben will


Darauf bezog sich mein Kommentar


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Februar 2017)

DeathCracker schrieb:


> Ein neues Mainboard zu kaufen lohnt sich für mich nicht. Bin momentan sehr knapp bei Kasse, Ausbildung und so weiter
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



kenne ich hab die ausbildunh erst vor fast 13monaten beendet^^. obwohl ich meine ganze hw wie sie ist eigentlich in der ausbildung erstandennhab + wakü hm


----------



## drizzler (17. Februar 2017)

Siehe paar posts drueber 

Aber im Vergleich zu nem X56xx mit 4,4 ghz (round about 1600ST / 10300 MT) sind es knapp 15 % Mehrleistung, wenn man nur den CPU-Z Bench nimmt. Schnittstellen Argument zieht je nach Board auch nicht voll (hab USB3 und Fullspeed Sata3), Strom natuerlich schon. 
Dazu dann extra DDR4 kaufen und only Dual-Channel.

Wie hoch man Ryzen OCen kann steht ja auch noch in den Sternen. Jaja, ich weiss alles Kaffeesatzlesen, aber ich brauch noch ein paar Posts bis zum Marktplatz  

Bin aber auch sehr auf das Release und offizielle Benches gespannt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2017)

Unter luft munkelt man von 4,2-4,5ghz


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Februar 2017)

evenzuel erfüllen sie endlich intels 10ghz versprechen xD
ich hoffe die lassen sich gut ocen. ich meine nicht von der den mhz her sondern auch von den einstellungen. gibt gens da kannste fast 0 tweaken und es gibt gens bei cous da könnteste jahre reinstecken und bist der perfektion noch weit entfernt^^. würd mich mal auf sowas richtig schön tweakbares freuen


----------



## Aslinger (18. Februar 2017)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Darauf bezog sich mein Kommentar



Aber nicht der, sonder der 1800erX 8 Kerner den ich haben will.


----------



## Gast201808272 (18. Februar 2017)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was eine Dual 1366 Plattform inkl. zwei 95 W CPUs in etwa verbraucht (Volllast)? Mal angenommen es ist nur eine kleine GPU eingebaut.


----------



## Knogle (18. Februar 2017)

ca. 230W bei 2x X5650


----------



## Gast201808272 (18. Februar 2017)

Hm, das sind 600 € Stromkosten im Jahr bei 24/7 Nutzung. Aber an sich ist der Verbrauch gar nicht so schlecht, wenn man die Leistung dazu in Relation setzt.
Andererseits leistes ein einzelner Xeon E5 2697 V2 genauso viel, bei weniger Stromverbrauch. Kostet aber mindestens 600 € als QS


----------



## Knogle (18. Februar 2017)

Ein Xeon e5 2628L v4 wäre ne alternative dem ich habe
Macht soviel Punkte in Cinebench wie 2x X5650 bei 45W TDP UND gekostet hat der nur 80 Euro als ES
Ist ein Broadwell-EP mit 12 Kernen 1.5GHz Takt und 45W TDP
X


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Februar 2017)

1,5ghz? 
also für anwenfungen die nicht kern sondern taktskaliern wie 99% der games absolut unbrauchbar xD


----------



## Gast201808272 (18. Februar 2017)

An ES CPUs gehe ich nicht ran, auch wenn der Preis sehr verlockend ist.


----------



## Knogle (18. Februar 2017)

Bin damit sehr zufrieden , benutze das in meinem Server


----------



## Malc0m (18. Februar 2017)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Aber nicht der, sonder der 1800erX 8 Kerner den ich haben will.



Ich warte auch auf die 1. offiziellen Test´s , Der 1700 ohne X könnte ja ein guter geheimtipp werden, je nachdem wie hoch man den manuell bekommt.

Bei mir wirds denke ich definitiv ein Update geben, nicht grad wegen der Leistung sondern allein wegen der modernenern Plattform und vorallem dem Stromverbrauch.
Bin jemand der gern mal den PC einfach laufen hat und ein X5650 auf 4Ghz hat selbst im leerlauf ja seine 100-150W. (muss ich mal wieder testen) :-/


----------



## Aslinger (18. Februar 2017)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Ich warte auch auf die 1. offiziellen Test´s , Der 1700 ohne X könnte ja ein guter geheimtipp werden, je nachdem wie hoch man den manuell bekommt.
> 
> Bei mir wirds denke ich definitiv ein Update geben, nicht grad wegen der Leistung sondern allein wegen der modernenern Plattform und vorallem dem Stromverbrauch.
> Bin jemand der gern mal den PC einfach laufen hat und ein X5650 auf 4Ghz hat selbst im leerlauf ja seine 100-150W. (muss ich mal wieder testen) :-/



Ich werde aber nicht sofort kaufen, weil die Plattform ist ja nagelneu auf den Markt. Bei S1366 habe ich erst 1 Jahr nach Release gekauft und da gabs schon das D0 Stepping vom i7 920er und es war alles gut ausgereift.


----------



## commodore128d (18. Februar 2017)

Grad für unter 15 Euro mit Versand vier E5xxx geschossen, ich mein es waren 2 x E5630 , 1 x E5620, 1 x E5520. Jetzt muss ich mir doch noch ein Brett ranschaffen... Grummel


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Februar 2017)

Lol, na dann ran ans x58 pro von msi


----------



## commodore128d (18. Februar 2017)

Jaa, sobald mir mein Schülerkonto die 80 Euro locker macht und RAM brauch ich außerdem auch noch^^
Als Kühler hab ich einen Enermax ETS-T40F-RF übrig. Langt der?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Februar 2017)

Der sollte für den Anfang reichen, danach lohnt wohl eh ne Wasserkühlung 

Ram: 2gb ecc module bekommst fast geschenkt, sofern die nicht registred sind laufen die, reg nicht zwingend, kann aber.

Ich hätte sonst 2x 1gb zum testen für dich, gegen vsk.


----------



## commodore128d (18. Februar 2017)

Jo danke, da melde ich mich dann wenn die CPUs da sind und ich mri ein Bord geholt hab.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Februar 2017)

Gern, die 1gb Module will ja keiner.


----------



## commodore128d (18. Februar 2017)

Geht dieser RAM?
Der ist ja unterirdisch günstig?!
2 GB DDR3 GOODRAM Arbeitsspeicher PC3-10600 1333 MHZ RAM DIMM  | eBay


----------



## Spieler22 (19. Februar 2017)

Ich würde eher zu 1600 raten. Der Preis ist allerdings wirklich krimininell


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Februar 2017)

commodore128d schrieb:


> Geht dieser RAM?
> Der ist ja unterirdisch günstig?!
> 2 GB DDR3 GOODRAM Arbeitsspeicher PC3-10600 1333 MHZ RAM DIMM  | eBay



also bei dem preis erwarte ich vergoldet diamantenbesetzt, ein kleines 4k display, tempsensoren, integrierte nicht sichtbare wasserkühlung uns lautsprecher 
ne mal im ernst kleinere ddr3 module bekommste für um die 30-40€ hinterhergeschmissen. das is dann meistens auch schon mindestens n dualchannel kit. triple ddr3 ist heutzutage nimmer so einfach zu finden


----------



## Aslinger (19. Februar 2017)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Ich würde eher zu 1600 raten. Der Preis ist allerdings wirklich krimininell



Wegen den RAM Preisen, die werden noch mehr steigen. Den Gold-Diamanten Ebay RAM ausgenommen. 

Liegt vor allem daran: Arbeitsspeicher: PC-RAM soll nochmals 40 Prozent teurer werden - ComputerBase

Und dass DDR3 ein Auslaufmodell ist. War schon zu Zeiten wo 4GB DDR3 noch neu war, so dass die gleiche Menge DDR2 fast doppelt so teuer war.


----------



## Spieler22 (19. Februar 2017)

Nein nein, gestern nacht war der Preis bei 3€ pro Riegel.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Februar 2017)

Jupp, 2,37€


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Februar 2017)

aus dem grund habe ich immer ein paar riegel noch rumfliegen. sind zwar meist nicht so hoch getaktet und haben weniger speicher, für nen übergang bzw überbrückung zu neuen teilen oder nem neuen setup reichts aber.


----------



## Knogle (19. Februar 2017)

Leute die REG ECC fähige Boards haben können sich aber heftig freuen, sind 32x 16GB für unter 500 weggegangen auf eBay


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Februar 2017)

Knogle, vorausgesetzt, fie laufen auf nehalem, was nicht zwingend ist.


----------



## Knogle (19. Februar 2017)

Ja ok aber zumindest alle Westmere können REG ECC


----------



## commodore128d (19. Februar 2017)

Und wer braucht 512 GB RAM?


----------



## Knogle (19. Februar 2017)

Bei dem Preis Kannste nix sagen, 1GB weniger als 1 Euro


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Februar 2017)

Knogle selbst der d0 920 läuft damit, aber nicht mit jedem reg ecc


----------



## drizzler (19. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht noch fuer den ein oder anderen von euch interessant :

Mainboard neu Sockel LGA 775, 1150, 1151, 1155, 1366 Reparatur 1 Jahr Garantie

Beschreibung ist arg holprig und mich wuerde es interessieren woher die Sockel stammen (noch nicht geantwortet), aber die Bewertungen sind ja ok.

Das SR-2 ging fuer knapp 308 Euro weg, da waer ich aber traurig als VK.


----------



## Knogle (19. Februar 2017)

Oha das schaut tatsaechlich interessant aus


----------



## Gast201808272 (20. Februar 2017)

Bisher leider nur eine Bewertung einer solchen Transaktion, da würde ich abwarten.
Mein LGA 2011 Board ist ja auch teildefekt, da fehlen zwei Pins. Daher gehen zwei RAM Steckplätze und ein SATA Port nicht. Für 50 € würde ich es aber reparieren lassen.

Ich hab noch mehrere solche Baustellen hier. Mein Stereoverstärker hat teils Kanalausfall, meine Lautsprecher müssten auch repariert werden und am Auto steht auch eine Bastelarbeit an. Ich brauch mal ein Jahr Urlaub


----------



## drizzler (20. Februar 2017)

Frag mich gerade, ob das Beispielbild gestellt wurde, oder ob des wirklich mal jemand so fabriziert hat


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Februar 2017)

Das war ein Sockel von knogle, nachdem er ecc deaktiviert hat


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Februar 2017)

Haha netter Einfall 
Aber ich tippe doch sehr darauf das der Sockel gestellt ist so misshandel wie der aussieht.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Februar 2017)

Eindeutig vorbehandelt um Ryzen CPUs aufzunehmen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Februar 2017)

Lol, auch geil, die Idee.


----------



## rottwag (23. Februar 2017)

So, ich habe mein Asus Rampage, 24Gb ram Und den x5670 als Bundle in der Bucht drin.
Wer Interesse hat kann sich aber auch direkt bei mir melden.

Würde die Sachen auch einzelne abgeben.

Gruß


----------



## Alabamaman (23. Februar 2017)

Ich Sehe dein Angebot noch nicht rottwag.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Februar 2017)

Hui, selbstbewuster Preis, selbst wenn man nen 4Gb Riegel mit etwa 20€ ansetzt sind die 6 Stück noch kein Grund für den Rest des Preises 
Aber ok, ich bin da vielleicht auch sehr kritisch


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Februar 2017)

Ja ist etwas sportlich, aber nicht unverschämt oder so. Außerdem gibt's ja immer noch die Preisvorschlag-Funktion


----------



## Malc0m (23. Februar 2017)

Ich überleg grade auch meine Kombi einfach mal in die Bucht zu setzen.
Bin noch hin und her gerissen. :-/ 
Schade das der 1600X noch was braucht, und das die Ram Preise grade so unverschämt hoch wieder sind


----------



## mxmzd (23. Februar 2017)

Die Frage ist, was man überhaupt in Summe dafür bekommt. Ich werde meinen Rechner (siehe Sig) komplett auflösen, aber unter 600 EUR würde mich das schon sehr arg Schmerzen.

Wenn ich in Deutschland bleiben würde, würde ich den Rechner einfach behalten. Reicht für alle Spiele locker flockig aus.. Die Leute können sich nur unter dem Xeon wenig vorstellen.


----------



## rottwag (23. Februar 2017)

Habe den Preis beim Bundle Und für die einzelne CPU nochmal gesenkt. ...Aber Preisvorschläge gehen ja auch noch


----------



## LordEliteX (23. Februar 2017)

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen ^^ 

Und zwar habe ich nach gut einem halben Jahr wieder meine Cpu auf 4 Ghz getaktet bzw versucht aber ich bekomme ständig Bluescreens. 
Erster Versuch mit den Einstellungen von früher klappen nicht, denn ich bekomm nach 30min Prime95 einen Bluescreen. Die Spannung erhöht und Prime laufen lassen. Nach 1 Stunde und 41min hab ich abgebrochen, ohne Fehler. 
Nach 30min World of Tanks zocken hab ich wieder einen Bluescreen bekommen


----------



## Malc0m (23. Februar 2017)

Spiele belasten den CPU und die Hardware halt anders als reines Prime.
Für mich sind die Spannungen nicht optimal für alle lagen eingestellt.
So ohne Werte und Angaben lässt sich da nichts sagen.
Da Prime läuft und WoT abstürzt würde ich nicht direkt auf die Reine Vcore tippen sondern eine der anderen Spannungen die noch Ram Ucore usw beeinflussen.


----------



## drizzler (23. Februar 2017)

Fehlercode des Bluescreens waere halt gut zu wissen.

Eventviewer custom view einrichten, siehe Bild.

Aber wie schon erwaehnt, prime/linx alleine reichen halt nicht fuer einen aussagekraeftigen Stabilitaetstest.


----------



## sonny159 (23. Februar 2017)

Ahoi in die Runde,

was stimmt mit dem RAM auf Slot 5 nicht oder sieht das in Ordnung aus?

XMP ist im Bios derzeit deaktiviert. Wenn der PC startet, zeigt es mir 1200 Mhz an. Aktiviere ich XMP sind es nur noch 800.


----------



## LordEliteX (23. Februar 2017)

Also ich habe:
BCLK auf 200 mit 1.3 Volt Qpi Spannung (läuft seit gut 10 Monaten so)
Mulit ist auf 20
Vcore ist momentan auf 1.29 Volt 

Früher konnte ich den Vcore halt auf 1.268 lassen und alles lief ohne Probleme, hatte in keinem Spiel Abstürze oder Bluescreens.
Da ich halt vorher nur einen 60Hz monitor hatte hab ich die Cpu runtergetaktet. Hab jetzt einen 144Hz monitor deswegen wollte ich halt wieder mehr Leistung das ich auch 144fps schaffe.

Habe mal 2 Dateien angefügt, hoffe jemand kann was daraus erkennen,
Wieso gibt es eig nicht die Codes im Bluescreen wie bei Win7 da wusste man direkt was war.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Februar 2017)

sonny159 schrieb:


> Ahoi in die Runde,
> 
> was stimmt mit dem RAM auf Slot 5 nicht oder sieht das in Ordnung aus?
> 
> XMP ist im Bios derzeit deaktiviert. Wenn der PC startet, zeigt es mir 1200 Mhz an. Aktiviere ich XMP sind es nur noch 800.



Na ist nicht der gleiche Speicher, aber da musst du eigentlich einfach nur manuell einstellen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. Februar 2017)

Hai, 

da ich jetzt Ryzen vorbestellt habe, verkaufe ich mein X58 Sabertooth mit W3680 und 18GiB DDR3-2000 ebenfalls. Ich habe es auf eBay-Kleinanzeigen gesetzt. Es ist ein sehr gutes System.

Wenn ich mir hier so den Fred durchlese, wird immer wieder versucht, den RAM extrem weit über die Spezifikation zu übertakten. Zudem wird danach überraschenderweise über unerklärliche Bluescreens geschrieben. Ich finde, X58 profitiert eher durch extrem scharfe Latenzen. Der Speicherdurchsatz ist durch den Triplechannel sowieso hoch genug.

MfG


----------



## LordEliteX (23. Februar 2017)

Wo das grad lese fällt mir ein das ich den Ram vergessen hab ^^ der läuft ganz normal auf 1600 mit 1,5 Volt also alles Standard.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Februar 2017)

das kann zu wenig für den imc sein. evtl. leicht overvolting.


----------



## LordEliteX (23. Februar 2017)

imc = Speichercontroller oder? also die QPI Spannung? ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Februar 2017)

nein vdram, der imc läuft ja auch damit, aber auch qpi kanns sein.
genauso ioh und ich, ...
bei x58 zählt halt ab gewissen punkten jedes detail. und davon gibts einige 

Wenn du keinen Anhaltspunkt hast, musst du leider einige dinge testen.


----------



## LordEliteX (23. Februar 2017)

vdram? also davon hab ich noch nichts gehört  

Na toll da hab ich was vor mir  bin schon fast am Überlegen ob sich der Xeon W3680 lohnen würde wegen dem offenen Multi ^^ 
Ich versteh halt nicht ganz das ich auf einmal irgendwo mehr Spannung brauche.. Als ob sich in der Zeit so viel abgenutzt hat.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Februar 2017)

Das wird auch nicht der Fall sein, ich tippe drauf, das irgendwo ne nebenspannug nicht passt.


----------



## LordEliteX (23. Februar 2017)

ich teste grad mit BCLK 195 mit den selben Spannungen. Bis jetzt läuft es soweit. 

Krass finde ich aber das ich mit 100Mhz weniger Core Takt und 40 Mhz weniger Ram Takt über 100 Punkte im Cinebench verliere..


----------



## sonny159 (23. Februar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Na ist nicht der gleiche Speicher, aber da musst du eigentlich einfach nur manuell einstellen.



Kannst du mir das bitte ein kleines bisschen genauer erklären?

Merci vorab!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Februar 2017)

Uncore höher kann etwas helfen, ggf. auch schärfere Latenzen. Wobei CB voll auf RAM-Takt skalliert, wenn die latenzen niedrig bleiben.


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Februar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das wird auch nicht der Fall sein, ich tippe drauf, das irgendwo ne nebenspannug nicht passt.



Genau oder es liegt an nem schlampigen Netzteil z.B.


----------



## LordEliteX (23. Februar 2017)

Netzteil ist neu^^ 
Ist das hier: Be Quiet! BN234 E10-CM-500W Straight Power "Modular"

Sind CL9 Riegel sind von G-Skill
wenn das heute alles soweit läuft teste ich morgen noch mal mit 4Ghz und stell dabei den Ram Takt runter vllt kann ich es damit etwas eingrenzen. 
Wenn der Ram Takt niedriger ist, brauch ich doch rein Theoretisch weniger QPI Spannung oder?


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Februar 2017)

qpi ist für uncore. vdimm ist fürn ram. jedoch senkst du den ramtakt kannst du mitm uncore runtergehen und dadurch die qpi spannung senken. also im prinzip hast du recht im unrecht


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Februar 2017)

War auch so gedacht :p 
 also bis jetzt läuft auch noch alles stabil^^ 

Was mich nur stört ist, wenn ich den PC neustarte hab ich öfters Boot Probleme.
Und zwar ist es so das ich den PC starte und es passiert gar nichts bzw nur die lüfter drehen. Wenn ich den Pc dann ausmache und neu starte geht alles normal  außer das die Meldung "Overclocking failed" kommt und ich ins Bios gehe und von dort normal starte.
Manchmal startet er trotzdem nicht wenn ich aus dem Bios rausgehe und dann geht das alles von vorne los.

Das alles habe ich erst wenn ich mit dem BCLK hoch gehe oder es liegt an der Spannung bzw am hohen Takt.. 
Als der BCLK bei 160 lag hatte ich nie Probleme damit


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Februar 2017)

ja mein board (x58-ud3r) zickt da auch manchmal rum. Jedenfalls anfangs. Ich renn bloß im unterschied zu dir bclk 209 primestable und gamestable (bisher). Bei mir hat ein leichtes anheben der qpi spannung sowie ioh und ich geholfen. Da war es schon stable hatte aber boot Probleme. Alle 3 spannungen grade um eine auswählbare Einheit erhöht (bei meinem Board glaub 0,01v) und es war gelöst. Seitdem absolut keine Probleme mehr gehabt. Finde mal stable Werte und teste das anschliesend mal mit der leichten Erhöhung.


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Februar 2017)

Für was sind die ICH und IOH Spannungen denn?


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Februar 2017)

South und Northbridge. Also ich kann nicht garantoeren das es dein problem löst. Aber bei mir machten diese Probleme und waren der Auslöser für die Bootprobleme. Kann bei dir natürlich auch wo anderst dran liegen^^.


----------



## drizzler (24. Februar 2017)

IOH = X58 I/O Hub = Northbrigde
ICH = ICH10R = Southbridge


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Februar 2017)

Ahh Danke  
Ja werde ich einfach mal testen^^ ein kleiner Volt anstieg wird wohl nichts kaputt machen ^^


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Februar 2017)

Bin in der Materie bei dem Chipsatz selbst nicht so frin und habe das meiste wieder vergessen nachdem ich mit dem System 22x209 (4,6ghz) zufrieden war. Schau mal in die Guides rein, aber ich meine das alles bis 1,3v unproblematisch war. Natürlich vorausgesetzt du kannst North- und southbrudge mit erhöhter Voltage kühlen. Die sind bei 1366 ja ziemliche Hitzköpfe^^. Obwohl sockel 775 war nicht besser was das aufheizen betrifft. 1156 weis ichs nicht genau, hab zwar nen System da aber weis es garnicht auswendig ob die auch so enorm heizen.


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Februar 2017)

Standard ist glaub ich 1.2 Volt werde es wenn höchstens auf 1.21 oder 1.22 stellen^^


----------



## Knogle (24. Februar 2017)

Selbst 1.8V sind kein Problem.  IOH und ICH sind in 130nm gebaut


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Februar 2017)

1.7 ist aber max bei mir höher kann ich das wegen dem board nicht einstellen  und was du einstellst ist eh unmenschlich


----------



## Knogle (24. Februar 2017)

Selbst im Jahrelangen Langzeitbetrieb nichts kaputt gegangen


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Februar 2017)

Was bringt es eig die Werte so hoch zu stellen


----------



## drizzler (24. Februar 2017)

wer schneller fahren will, brauch halt mehr sprit


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Februar 2017)

Die beiden Spannungen waren bei stock meine ich 1,1v bei mir. Jetzt fahre ich mit 1,22v uf beiden. Man kann bestimmt noch nen bissel optimieren und tweaken, aber ich habe aktuel einfach weder die Zeit noch die Motivation dafür.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Februar 2017)

Nox, 1156 hat keine Northbridge mehr, und die Southbridge da ist quasi schon ein moderner pch.


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Februar 2017)

So die QPI Spannung auf 1.3125 gestellt gehabt und eine Stunde GTA V gezockt und 1 Stunde Prime laufen gelassen. 
Alles lief gut bis ich den Browser geöffnet hab da hab ich einen Bluescreen bekommen xD 

QPI Spannung auf 1.325 gestellt mal gucken ob der jetzt ruhe gibt. ^^


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Februar 2017)

Nur die Ruhe. OC ist ein Ausdauersport bzw. wer gibt früher auf du oder der Prozessor 

Die hatten keine Northbridge mehr? Dann hatte ich das falsch in erinnerung  Mein Fail


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Februar 2017)

Ich weiß ich weiß  
ist ja nicht mein erstes mal ^^ 

Ach das mit der IOH und ICH Spannung anheben hat bis jetzt geholfen  keine Startprobleme bis jetzt


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Februar 2017)

Sach ich doch. Ist natürlich kein Allheilmittwl aber es hat ne Chance zu helfen. Welche CPU übertaktest du denn genau? Habs verpeilt und irgendwie beim nochmal schauen wohl überlesen.


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Februar 2017)

Ja hab die Spannung nur um 0.01 erhört bzw um 0.04 ging da nicht niedriger.
Hab den Xeon X5650


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Februar 2017)

Na beim Xeon kann ich wenigstens mitreden  Der 920 den ich vorher hatte war ne krasse Diva^^. Dem nehm ich mich nochmal an falls ich nochmal billig nen X58 board bekomme.


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Februar 2017)

Ja hatte vorher auch einen i7 930, da ging gar nichts^^ ab 3,8 ghz hast du weit über 1.32 Volt gebraucht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Februar 2017)

Was nicht tragisch wäre, bis 1,43v halte ich eigentlich für vertretbar bei den alten 145nm, wenn man es denn will, aber kühlbar hört bei Luft ja früher auf.


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Februar 2017)

Ja das kühlen war das Problem  
hab eben noch mal den Vcore erhöht mal gucken obs jetzt reicht ^^ 

Aber kann mir jemand sagen warum ich auf einmal so viel mehr Spannung brauch?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Februar 2017)

Evtl sind die Ausgangsspannungen des neuen NT 0,2v geringer als vom alten, ... das zieht sich dann durch.


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Februar 2017)

das kann sein.. an das NT hätte ich als letztes gedacht ^^
Was ich ziemlich lustig finde ist das ein Sensor im MB defekt ist (seit gut einem Jahr) der zeigt -47 Grad an


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Februar 2017)

Ned schlecht xD Oder du gießt LN2 in den pc und merkst es garnicht  ein Fall für Galileo Mystery
der i7 920 ging nur bis 4,2ghz weils nen C0 stepping war. Kein schlechtes aber mitm D0 wäre ich wohl weiter gekomm denk ich (is halt trotzdem glückssache).


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Februar 2017)

Haha das wärs  
4,2 Ghz ist doch nicht schlecht  

Musste die Qpi Spannung noch mal anheben  bin schon bei 1.335 Volt. Schon komisch das er so viel mehr will xD


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Februar 2017)

wie hoch ist dein uncore? mein x5670 will 1,275v qpi für 3,7Ghz.
Ramtakt und Uncore sind aber nochnicht ordentlich ausgelotet, der ramm läuft nur auf 1740 sprich ich bräuchte nur 3480 Uncore. Wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe lote ich das morgen ev neben dem Wildlands Betatesten etwas aus.


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Februar 2017)

uncore liegt bei 3200
QPI Spannung richtet sich ja mit am BCLK oder sehe ich das falsch? ^^


----------



## Fatal Justice (24. Februar 2017)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> wie hoch ist dein uncore? mein x5670 will 1,275v qpi für 3,7Ghz



Ist der Standard nicht eh bei etwa 1,2Volt? Beim meinem alten MSi konnte man sogar mit der Spannung nach unten gehen (wenn ich das recht erinnere), was mit dem Asus nicht möglich ist. 1,275V für 3,7Ghz fände ich da völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Februar 2017)

Ne mein d0 kommt Nicht mal auf 4


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Februar 2017)

Solangsam regt mich das schon auf  

Wieder Bluescreen gehabt -.- QPI Spannung ist jetzt bei 1.35.. Wenns dann immer noch nicht klappt setzt ich den BCLK runter^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Februar 2017)

Memtest! Hatte ich mal, ram defekt.


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Februar 2017)

Teste ich gleich mal


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Februar 2017)

Memtest bei 150% und 0 Errors


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Februar 2017)

Hm, sehr komisch.

Wie alt ist die Win Install?
Hardware getauscht?


----------



## LordEliteX (25. Februar 2017)

Mittlerweile bei 330% und 0 Fehler^^

Win 10 ist seit gut nem halben Jahr drauf und Hardware wurde nicht getauscht, lediglich das NT.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Februar 2017)

Nvidia gpu? Welcher Treiber?


----------



## LordEliteX (25. Februar 2017)

Ja eine Gtx 970 
Treiber ist von letzter Woche glaub ich.

Qpi Spannung ist jetzt bei 1.35 und läuft bis jetzt stabil. Ist zwar komisch das es vorher mit 1.3 lief aber kann man nichts machen 

Ob es an der "Abnutzung" der cpu liegt?


----------



## Noxxphox (25. Februar 2017)

ach hör mit deiner abnutzung auf 
So schnell nutzt sich da nichts ab wenn du die cpu nicht seit release mig ner ordentlichen menge vcore (deutlich mehr als empfohlen) laufen lässt. Did wahrscheinlichkeit liect im 0,000001% Bereich würde ich behaupten.  Auser du hast nen schlechtes Model erwischt und Pecv gehabt, sowas gibts halt auch ab und an.


----------



## LordEliteX (25. Februar 2017)

Dann sag du mir doch mal warum das auf einmal so ist


----------



## Noxxphox (25. Februar 2017)

Was genau hast du fürn Problem? seit wann? Wo hat sich das verhalten des Systems geändert?


----------



## LordEliteX (25. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte als ich die CPU gekauft hatte auch gleich übertaktet und zwar auf 4Ghz.
Nach paar Monaten hatte ich die CPU runtergetaktet weil ich so viel leistung nicht gebraucht hab (60Hz Monitor und so xD)

Jetzt hab ich einen 144Hz Monitor und ich wollte wieder die 4Ghz haben. 
Hatte die alten Einstellungen genommen die damals für die 4Ghz gereicht haben aber die klappen nicht mehr. 

Vorher haben 1.2658 Volt Vcore und 1.3 Volt QPI Spannung für 4 Ghz gereicht aber jetzt bin ich bei 1.35 Volt QPI und Vcore ist auf 1.29Volt. 

So hoffe das reicht


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Februar 2017)

Du meintest doch du hast nen neues Netzteil. Was denn für eins?

 Das wäre ja jetzt so mit das Einzige, was als Fehlerquelle in Frage käme.


----------



## Noxxphox (25. Februar 2017)

Sowas hatte ich mal bei nem Kumpel mit seinem Z77 System. Da hatte sichs uefi "verschluckt". Flash mal die neueste Version drauf. Is die neueste drauf ne ältere deüber und dann wieder die neueste. Somit garantierst du nen richtigen clear sodas nichts vom alten zurück bleibt (soweit das mit überspielen halt möglich ist).
Du hast sonst nichts weiter geändert? CPU wurde nicht aus dem Sockel genommen zwischenzeitlich sodas keine pins schaden genommen haben können? Wie schon gesagt wurde kanns am Netzteil liegen das die Spannungen zwar stabieler, aber ingesamt etwas niedriger sind. Temperaturen vorher und danach vergleichbar oder sind diese gestiegen?


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Februar 2017)

Vllt ist das neue Netzteil auch einfach schlechter? Soll ja auch vorkommen. Würde zumindest erklären, warum das System "mehr Saft" braucht.


----------



## Noxxphox (25. Februar 2017)

schlechter? naja wer kauft sich den bitte müll? 
Ne das mit Spannungen stabieler aber niedriger hatte ich schon paar mal bei Systemen, also unmöglich ist es nicht. Vor allem wenn man an der Grenze der Stabilität OC betreibt. Jedoch ist die Differenz ja schon deutlich.


----------



## LordEliteX (25. Februar 2017)

Netzteil ist das hier:  Be Quiet! BN234 E10-CM-500W Straight Power "Modular"

Cpu ist seit dem Einbau im Sockel drin.

Die Temps sind durch den Spannungsanstieg um fast 10 Grad gestiegen. Vorher mit Prime bei 67-70 und jetzt Kratzt er die 80 an.


----------



## Aslinger (25. Februar 2017)

Das E10 Straight Power ist ein sehr gutes NT. Noch besser ist das Dark Power Pro 11.


----------



## LordEliteX (25. Februar 2017)

Ja aber am NT sollte es denk ich mal nicht liegen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Februar 2017)

Ich fürchte, dass der Treiber von Nvidia evtl. Probleme macht.

Google mal nach Problemen mit deiner Treiberversion. Da gab es neulich schon mal Probleme bei W10.


----------



## LordEliteX (25. Februar 2017)

Der Treiber ist vom 14.02.2017 

Probleme hat es halt wirklich erst gemacht als ich die 4Ghz eingestellt habe :/

Hab eben mal F1 2016 gezockt für ne stunde und es hat keinerlei Probleme bis jetzt gemacht.
Ich schau trotzdem mal nach ob es vllt doch am Treiber liegt.


----------



## BenGun_ (25. Februar 2017)

Habe meinen 2t PC, Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970, Asus Sabertooth x58, Xeon x5650 @3,6Ghz, 24Gb @ 16xx gegen meinen Haupt Pc, Gainward Phantom GTX 970, MSI x99 Sli Plus, i7 5930k @Stock und 64Gb @ 2400 antreten lassen. Beim 3D Mark 11 sind es nicht mal 10%. Denke mal wenn der Xeon auch auf 3,7 Ghz laufen würde wären es vielleicht 5%. Dabei liegen Generationen dazwischen.


----------



## Fatal Justice (25. Februar 2017)

LGA1366, speziell mit Xeon, produziert nach wie vor sehr gut spielbare FPS. Gerade bei GPU limitierten Spielen muss man kaum Abstriche machen. Es gibt kaum einen Grund zu wechseln, zu wenig hat sich in zig Jahren getan. Ich habe mir mehrfach X99 Systeme als Ablösung zusammengerechnet und außer Geldvernichtung kam neben dem Stromverbrauch kein Mehrwert hinzu der in meiner Anwendungspraxis bestand hätte.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Februar 2017)

Geht mir auch so, einzig WoW zeigt mir jetzt beim rumtesten, dass es doch deutlich mehr Single Thread Performance umsetzen könnte, mit der gtx 780ti


----------



## LordEliteX (25. Februar 2017)

Ja die Performance ist echt nice daafür das der Sockel so alt ist.

Bei mir Limitiert auch immer die GPU vor der CPU


----------



## Aslinger (25. Februar 2017)

Ja, der Sockel hats noch in sich. Trotzdem, ich will heuer ab Herbst noch auf Ryzen aufrüsten, weil ich wieder einen AMD haben möchte. Da wird mein treues Sys auch 8 Jahre alt und es wird als 2. Sys bestehen bleiben. Nur die Graka und Soundkarte wandert weiter. 

Mit der Titan X habe ich z.B. bei GTA 5 oder Watch Dogs 2 manchmal schon GPU Auslastungen unter 90%, bei GTA mit max. Details sogar unter 80%. fps trotzdem noch genug. Wenn die GPU Auslastung etwas zu niedrig wird, einfach Kantenglättung unc Co. hochdrehen, dann passts wieder.  Die Titan X holt da wirklich alles aus S1366 (ist auch die letzte Grakaaufrüstung im Sys) raus, allerdings ist es auch die erste Graka in diesem Sys, welche manchmal auf die CPU warten muss. Angefangen habe ich mit einer 8800 GTS 512, danach GTX 280, GTX 570, GTX Titan Black, GeForce GTX  Titan X Maxwell und jetzt die Pascal Titan X.


----------



## Noxxphox (25. Februar 2017)

8 Jahre?  in der Zeit hab ich schon 2 wechsel hinter mir^^.
Ja die Xeons mit OC hauen voll rein, von der leistung wie vom Verbrauch. Aber wenn man nicht jeden Tag 8h zockt dürfte das relativ unerheblich sein. So jemand dürfte sowiso nen anderes System + Ansprüche haben.


----------



## LordEliteX (25. Februar 2017)

Ja ich werde denk ich auch auf Ryzen wechseln. Aber erst mal abwarten wie die Spiele Performance ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Februar 2017)

Ryzen ist auch bei mir auf der Liste, aber nur, wenn die Leistung passt, was die Tests zeigen müssen. 
Ob es dann 6x oder 8x  wird sehe ich dann


----------



## LordEliteX (26. Februar 2017)

Noch mal ein kleines Update zum OC: 

Läuft bis jetzt ohne Abstürze. Aber leider immer noch keine Ahnung warum die CPU auf einmal so Strom hungrig ist


----------



## Aslinger (27. Februar 2017)

Elektromigration, von dem ich hier im Thread oft gesprochen habe.


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Februar 2017)

@LordEliteX: Wenn der PC das nächste Mal abstürzen sollte wäre es praktisch, wenn du mal den Fehlercode aufschreiben könntest... 

Ich hatte mit meinen CPUs wohl laut der breiten Meinung nach mächtig Pech gehabt - aber trotz OC im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten und der anzuratenen Spannungen habe ich bisher schon zwei komplett defekte CPUs produziert - ein 2500K (gut, hier hat sich das Board bzw. dessen Spannungsversorgung nach einer Woche mitm Celeron in Rauch aufgelöst...) und einen X5650. Mit einem geringeren OC-Potenzial über die Zeit durch die Elektronenmigration hatte ich bisher aber überhaupt keine Probleme...

Der Sockel 1366 ist sicher noch eine nette Plattform, die Sechskerner erreichen übertaktet auch durchaus noch die Leistung eines 7700K @stock. Aber wenn man die Plattform (= OC-fähiges Board) nicht gerade noch im Bestand hat, würde ich keinem mehr zu einem Gebrauchtkauf raten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Februar 2017)

IGK, nur wenn jemand das aus Spaß kaufen will, aber mit der Nennung der Risiken. Sonst bin ich bei dir.
Selbst Sandy und Ivy empfehle ich nur mit dem Hinweis, dass das Defektrisiko schon deutlich ist.


----------



## LordEliteX (27. Februar 2017)

Hab noch die Fehlercodes 

@Aslinger als ob der in den paar Monaten wo er mit unter 1.15 Volt lief so eine hohe Elektromigration hat ^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Februar 2017)

DRIVER_IRQL_ ... ist doch eigentlich nen Treiber-Fehler. Da schon mal rumprobiert? Soundchip oder so?


----------



## LordEliteX (27. Februar 2017)

Hab google mal gefragt aber ich kam da auch zu nichts besonderen^^ 

Treiber dürfte es nicht liegen weil ich hab nichts geändert und vorher liefs ja ohne Probleme. Hab die Probleme erst nach dem Übertakten^^ 
Hab den Bug Check Code mit der Liste verglichen: Common BSOD Error Code List for Overclocking - Overclock.net Community


----------



## BenGun_ (27. Februar 2017)

So, habe mich von meinem x58 System getrennt.
Mal sehen ob ich nen gebrauchtes x79 System die Tage nach Ryzen bekomme.


----------



## Aslinger (27. Februar 2017)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Hab noch die Fehlercodes
> 
> @Aslinger als ob der in den paar Monaten wo er mit unter 1.15 Volt lief so eine hohe Elektromigration hat ^^



OK, dann ab auf Fehlersuche:
Es hat sich ja das NT geändert, dass die CPU mehr VCore braucht, richtig? Da würde ich dann auch mal testweise ein anderers versuchen. CPU Kerntemperaturen sind gleich wie davor?

X58 Bluescreen Fehlercodes die du die letzten Tage hattest:
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
0x3D = increase vcore
0x1E = increase vcore, or lower RAM frequency/ increase RAM voltage
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is

Der RAMcontroller braucht wohl mehr Saft?


----------



## LordEliteX (27. Februar 2017)

hab leider kein anderes NT mehr.

Ja QPI Spannung hab ich von 1.3 auf 1.35 erhöht und Vcore von 1.26 auf 1.29 (Seit knapp 3 Tagen so und seit dem keine Bluescreens mehr)
CPU Temps sind um knapp 10 Grad gestiegen.

Was ich mich halt frage ist warum die CPU auf einmal so viel mehr Spannung brauch :/ vor 4 Monaten liefen die 4Ghz mit 1.26 Vcore und 1.3 QPI...
Ich glaub kaum das in der kurzen Zeit so hohe Elektromigration ist.


----------



## drizzler (27. Februar 2017)

wuerde an deiner Stelle nochmal von vorne anfangen .


----------



## Aslinger (27. Februar 2017)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> hab leider kein anderes NT mehr.
> 
> Ja QPI Spannung hab ich von 1.3 auf 1.35 erhöht und Vcore von 1.26 auf 1.29 (Seit knapp 3 Tagen so und seit dem keine Bluescreens mehr)
> CPU Temps sind um knapp 10 Grad gestiegen.
> ...



Wärmeleitpaste erneuern. Die beste normale WLP ist derzeit die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Februar 2017)

Und testweise den wpi vtt wieder auf 1,3v zurück, evtl ist der niedriger möglich.


----------



## LordEliteX (27. Februar 2017)

Erst mal Danke für die ganze Hilfe und Mühe von euch  

Hab Flüssigmetall  also 70-73 Grad sind ok denk ich. Lüfter laufen auch nur mit knapp 1000 Umdrehungen.

Niedriger ist leider nicht möglich :/ gibt nach ca. 30 min zocken einen Bluescreen.

Wird wohl an der CPU oder Mainboard liegen.. sonst gibts wohl keine logische Erklärung.


----------



## rottwag (28. Februar 2017)

Probiere doch Mal auf Stock settings zu spielen .... Läuft die Kiste dann stabil? 

PS: ich habe mein Bundle nkl. 2. CpU nun für 350 eur an den Mann gebracht. Mal sehen, ob derjenige hier auftauchen wird bzw. Evtl. Schon hier unterwegs ist? 

Gruß


----------



## LordEliteX (28. Februar 2017)

Stock läuft alles gut. 
Ich teste die Tage mal paar sachen.

Ob es vllt an Win 10 liegen kann?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Februar 2017)

Hast du zwischendurch auf W10 geupdated?


----------



## LordEliteX (28. Februar 2017)

Jap von Win7 auf Win10

Aber war eine Clean Installation.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Februar 2017)

Allein die andere Auslastung über den Thread Scheduler dürfte eine mangelnde Vergleichbarkeit ergeben.
Hast du die Möglichkeit win7 gegen zu testen.


----------



## LordEliteX (28. Februar 2017)

Ja könnte eine Partition machen für win7 

Werde ich morgen mal machen.


----------



## drizzler (1. März 2017)

rottwag schrieb:


> Probiere doch Mal auf Stock settings zu spielen .... Läuft die Kiste dann stabil?
> 
> PS: ich habe mein Bundle nkl. 2. CpU nun für 350 eur an den Mann gebracht. Mal sehen, ob derjenige hier auftauchen wird bzw. Evtl. Schon hier unterwegs ist?
> 
> Gruß




Damit kann man aktuell auf jedenfall gut leben. Auf ebay sind gerade einige Boards zu Preisen unterwegs, wo es letztes Jahr keine Stunde gedauert haette und weg waern sie. Ryzen laesst gruessen .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. März 2017)

Wobei die Preise immer noch hoch sind, unter 80€ sehe ich da nix. Eher über 120€, was, gemessen am Alter, ein extrem hohes Preisniveau ist.


----------



## DeathCracker (2. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mal ein paar Bilderchen zum vergleichen mit anderen CPU`s fertig gemacht (Ich hoffe das Bilder anhängen klappt heute):


----------



## drizzler (2. März 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wobei die Preise immer noch hoch sind, unter 80€ sehe ich da nix. Eher über 120€, was, gemessen am Alter, ein extrem hohes Preisniveau ist.



Jo, ich meinte aber auch eher die "Premium Boards" von damals. Bspw. ein UD9 wie es aktuell fuer 230 drin steht waere letztes Jahr noch  ratzfatz weg gewesen (zu  dem Preis wuerde ich persoenlich es aber auch immer noch nicht kaufen).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. März 2017)

ok, ein ud9, wo? 
das passt doch nirgends rein


----------



## drizzler (3. März 2017)

ebayyy  ryzen eher so durchwachsen, oder? bin mal gespannt wie es aussieht, wenn die kinderkrankheiten ausgemerzt sind und oc berichte vorliegen mit "normalen" kuehlmethoden und spannungen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. März 2017)

Für nen octa wären unter luft schon 4,2-4,5 sau gut. Ich finde Ryzen schon ganz gut, denke in 3-4 Wochen zeigt der nachtest, dass ein paar Einbrüche behoben wurden, und sonst ist Ryzen von der Preis-Leistung einfach mal gut, wenn man denn die Kerne braucht.


----------



## drizzler (3. März 2017)

jop, dass seh ich auch so. worst case waere allerdings, wenn 4,1 fuer 24/7 das Maximum waeren, die 4c/6c wirklich "Abfallprodukte" sind und auch nicht hoeher takten mit OC, dazu dann noch, dass die Softwarehersteller keine Optimierungen vornehmen, da Intel mehr verbreitet. Ich bin gespannt . Der Thread zu der News ist auch mal Popcornkino


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. März 2017)

Da braucht es keine speziellen Optimierungen für AMD, der Thread Scheduler von Win muss nur n Update bekommen, damit der die Kernzuweisung richtig macht, was bei einigen Rechnungen halt aktuell dof ist, wenn man von ccx1 in den ccx2 geht.
Das ist aber in meinen Augen etwas, was MS in 5-10 Tagen erledigt haben kann.

Ansonsten ist halt der CCX Aufbau am ende der Vor- und Nachteil zugleich.
Ich denke mal, für mich wird ein Ryzen 8er vielleicht dieses ode rnächstes jahr 1366 im Haupt-PC ablösen, bis dahin wird evtl. der 1155er hier die Spieleaufgaben übernehmen, da dessen IPC dem Westmere doch überlegen ist 
Hab leider aktuell wieder gefallen an nem Game gefunden, das lieber IPC und Takt hat, als Kerne


----------



## rottwag (3. März 2017)

Welches Spiel läuft denn nicht mit einem x56xx @4 Ghz+ ?

okay, wenn du eine Titan x hast und auf full hd spielst, dann limitiert evtl. die CPU.... oder mit einer Gtx 1070 wenn du auf 120fps spielst dann evtl auch...

aber sonst?? 

Gruß


----------



## Aslinger (3. März 2017)

Arma 3 ist z.B. so ein Game. Wenn man eine titan X nicht unter Full HD auslastet, dann aktiviert man halt sämtliche Qualitätsverbesserungen inkl. DSR.

Bezügl. Ryzen warte ich noch dieses Jahr oder nächstes, ist mir noch alles zu Beta. Bessere Steppings wären auch toll, weil overclocking beim 1800er ist z.B. fast nicht möglich. Ryzen+ oder Ryzen 2 wird dann interessant werden. Die ersten Phenoms konnte man damals auch vergessen, Phenom II war dann was gutes.  Wird bei Ryzen sicher auch so werden, ist ja schliesslich eine nagelneue (5 Jahre Entwicklungszeit) Architekturk, wo AMD noch Erfahrungen und Verbesserungen erforschen muss. Die Core Architektur ist ja schon mind. 10 Jahre alt und wurde jährlich immer etwas verbessert.

Nächstes Jahr feiert der 1366er übrigens den 10. Geburtstag.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. März 2017)

WoW, das liegt an der Anforderung an den Hauptthread, da bremst ja selbst ein 7700k noch in bestimmten Situationen.


----------



## aloha84 (3. März 2017)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr feiert der 1366er übrigens den 10. Geburtstag.



Voll krank......hätte mir 2009 (weil da gekauft) jemand gesagt, dass ich 2017 damit:
noch zocke + ultra zufrieden bin, hätte ich den Typen ausgefeiert.
Als ich den Rechner zusammenbaute, war mein Haupt-BS Win XP....und als ZweitBS Vista....
Jetzt läuft hier alles auf Win 10, und das einfach mal top problemlos.
Sowas hatte ich noch nie!


----------



## Aslinger (3. März 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Voll krank......hätte mir 2009 (weil da gekauft) jemand gesagt, dass ich 2017 damit:
> noch zocke + ultra zufrieden bin, hätte ich den Typen ausgefeiert.
> Als ich den Rechner zusammenbaute, war mein Haupt-BS Win XP....und als ZweitBS Vista....
> Jetzt läuft hier alles auf Win 10, und das einfach mal top problemlos.
> Sowas hatte ich noch nie!



Warum kein Xeon 6 Kerner? Das lässt dein 1366er Sys noch länger leben.  Im Mai 2015 hat mein vorheriger  i7 920 D0 nach fast 6 Jahren wieder ein Licht erblickt als der Xeon kam.


----------



## BenGun_ (3. März 2017)

So nun hatte ich mich eigentlich vom x58 Sockel verabschiedet und mein Asus Sabertooth mit 24GB Ram und x5650 an meinen Neffen verkauft, da ist mir für 49€ inkl Versand ein Intel DX58SO mit i7-960 und 6GB 1600er Speicher in die Hände gefallen.

Irgendwie bin ich zu doof für das Intel Bios, habe endlich das neueste Bios installieren können, ABER wie stelle ich den QPI, Uncore Takt etc ein?
Wieso startet der nach Umstellungen nicht und so weiter?


----------



## drizzler (3. März 2017)

Denke microcode fehlt und die cpu wird nicht richtig erkannt

edit : dachte du hast nen xeon installiert . Manche Biosversionen sind einfach buggy bei dem Teil soweit ich mich erinnern kann. vll auch der grund warum du es fuer 49 Euro bekommen hast


----------



## Gast201808272 (3. März 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Voll krank......hätte mir 2009 (weil da gekauft) jemand gesagt, dass ich 2017 damit:
> noch zocke + ultra zufrieden bin, hätte ich den Typen ausgefeiert.
> Als ich den Rechner zusammenbaute, war mein Haupt-BS Win XP....und als ZweitBS Vista....
> Jetzt läuft hier alles auf Win 10, und das einfach mal top problemlos.
> Sowas hatte ich noch nie!



Ja, das ist wirklich bisher einzigartig. Wenn Intel bei den nachfolgenden High End PLattformen nicht das OC gesperrt hätte, wären die  ebenso beliebt. Man stelle sich nur mal vor, ein Xeon E5 2697 V2, den man übertakten kann


----------



## drizzler (4. März 2017)

jemand hier der sich mit cbrom auskennt? hab durch zufall (wegen des dx58 hier) herausgefunden, dass es anscheinend noch einen rev15 microcode gibt, aber ich kann ihn leider nicht meinem bios hinzufuegen. (per mmtool fuer ami bios gehts, kann ich nur leider nicht nutzten da award bios),


----------



## BenGun_ (4. März 2017)

So nachdem das Intel Board und ich uns etwas angefreundet haben läuft der 760 nun erstmal bei geschemidigen 3850Mhz der Speicher auch bei 15xx irgendwas.
Linx läuft gerade durch.
Nur die Lüftersteuerung ist etwas eigenwillig.
Das Intel Desktop Controll Programm geht leider nicht unter Windows 10 nur Windows 7.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. März 2017)

Ein 760? Der ist doch nur auf 1156/p55 lauffähig


----------



## BenGun_ (4. März 2017)

Ja krass oder? Sogar HT hat er. Meinte 960


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. März 2017)

geiler Mod, i5 760 zum i7 960 gemodded. Viel Spaß.

Langsam ist der jedenfalls nicht, mit den Settings würde ich sagen, grob 5-8% hinter nem i7 3770.


----------



## BenGun_ (4. März 2017)

Warm ist er aber, der 32nm x5650 war bei 3,65Ghz wesentlich kühler mit schlechterem Kühler und niedriegeren rpm ^^
Hoffe ja immer noch auf ein Top Angebot bzgl. x79 Platform mit nem 6Kerner


----------



## LordEliteX (4. März 2017)

So noch mal ein kleines Update zu mir ^^ 

Hab eben bei GTA V wieder einen Bluescreen bekommen und beim neustart gleich noch einen, 
Laut Bluescreenview liegt es an der QPI Spannung. Diese hab ich aber schon von 1.3 auf 1.35 erhöht...


----------



## Aslinger (4. März 2017)

Lass mal Memtest drüber laufen, aber dieses Memtest: MemTest: RAM reliability tester for Windows

Hat bei mir vor ca. 2 Jahren bei einem defekten RAM Riegel angeschlagen. Ich habe aber die Pro Version gekauft. Die kostet 5$.

LinX 0.6.4 ist auch zu empfehlen. Heizt bei mir mehr als die 0.6.5er Version.


----------



## LordEliteX (4. März 2017)

Memtest hatte ich schon mal durchlaufen lassen, 0 Fehler.
Könnte es auch sein das die CPU den Geist aufgibt?

Die verlangt nach und nach immer mehr Spannung.


----------



## BenGun_ (4. März 2017)

Dann ist es die CPU.


----------



## Aslinger (4. März 2017)

Könnte auch der Mem Controller was haben, weil ja die QPI Spannung immer weiter rauf musste.

Vergiss auch nicht, dass der X5650 ja gebraucht ist, von einem Server ausgebaut. Wer weiss wie oft und lange die CPU da, 24h unter Last lief. Könnte also auch Elektromigration sein. War auch mein erster Verdacht. Kann man alles nicht sagen. Wenn die Kühlung und Temp stimmen, dann stirbt die CPU wohl langsam vor sich hin...

Sonst bersorg dir eine neue Xeon CPU, teuer sind die ja nicht. Hol dir gleich den 5670er. Die scheinen eine bessere Güte zu haben als die 5650er.


----------



## LordEliteX (4. März 2017)

Ich erhöh mal die QPI Spannung. 

Könnte es auch am Mainboard selbst liegen? 
Hab noch meinen alten i7 930 rumfliegen. Vielleicht könnte man damit testen ob noch alles ok ist mit dem Board


----------



## commodore128d (4. März 2017)

Moin,

ich hab hier eine weitere HP Z400. Diesmal mit einem E5630. Der geht auch einwandfrei.
Nur möchte ich irgendwei mehr als 2.53 GHz und keine 80 Euro für ein MSI Board bezahlen.
In meinen Augen gibt es dann 3 Möglichkeiten.
1) BIOS Mod. Ich hab im Netz keines gefunden, vielleicht hat das ja hier schonmal wer probiert.
2) Irgendwie unter Windows takten. Intel XTU geht natürlich nicht wie beim W3680, weil der E5360 keinen freien Multi hat.
3) So lassen. Aber das wäre irgendwie doooooof....

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen...

mfg
commodore128d


----------



## LordEliteX (4. März 2017)

Wenn die CPU wirklich langsam vor sich hin stirbt dann kann ich ja die QPI Spannung so lang erhöhen bis die verreckt


----------



## Noxxphox (4. März 2017)

Würd ich nicht tun solange du das nicht hundertprozentig weist. Selbst bei dauerbetrieb und vollast dürfte die eletktromigration meines wissens nach nicht wirklich so zuschlagen. Aber ich kanns nicht garantieren. Weis auch nur das was ich gelese hab.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. März 2017)

Kommt drauf an wie die cpu vorgeschädigt ist, aber seltsam ist des schon.
Könnte natürlich auch n Kondensator sein, der die Glättung immer mieser macht...


----------



## Noxxphox (5. März 2017)

Stimmt die restlichen Bauteile haben wir bisher garnicht mit einbezogen. Das kann natürlich auch sein. Das erinnert mich an nen Bild von nem 115x Prozzessor (bin mir nimmer sicher welche Gen). Da hat einer viel zu viel Vcore unter Luft beim Benchen draufgegeben. Da haste aufm Bild die Unterseite der CPU gesehen. Alles gut nur ein SMD um dem war es richtig dunkel (wie bei so ner kleinen Explosion), das Bauteil selbst auch. Der beschwerte sich damals auch das sich das Verhalten gewisser Spannungen massiv verändert hat.
Aber ich bezweigel das du DIESEN Fall hast, das wäre dir sicherlich aufgefallen und du hättest das Teil nicht verbaut. Alternativ rausholen und nachgucken.


----------



## BenGun_ (5. März 2017)

Bekomme nächste Woche nen Asrock P55 Extrem mit i7 860 rein. Der dürfte auf gleichem Takt beide Dual Channel langsamer sein als nen x58 i7 960, oder?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. März 2017)

Jaein, wenn die Bandbreite nicht limitiert, was seltener der Fall sein dürfte, nimmt sich das nicht wirklich was.
Die Kühlbarkeit ist bei den 1156 aber schlechter, da brauchst nicht versuchen über 1,35v mit luft zu kühlen 
Edit: Ups, nein bei beiden DualChannel sind die gleich schnell.


----------



## Aslinger (5. März 2017)

Die 1366er Plattform massiv zu übertakten würde ich auch nicht mehr empfehlen, weil die Boards und CPUs einfach nicht mehr die jüngsten sind. Wenn die Leistung nicht mehr reicht, auf einen 8 Kerner Ryzen umsteigen oder auf die 2066er Plattform von Intel warten.


----------



## BenGun_ (5. März 2017)

Für mich selber benutze ich ein x99 System.
Die anderen System sind entweder Bastelsachen für mich oder werden an Bekannte, die nie Geld haben aber zocken wollen, verkauft.
Bleibt zwar nicht viel bei hängen, meistens 10-20€ für die Spardose meiner Kinder, aber was solls.
Bisschen Basteltrieb befriedigt ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. März 2017)

Aslinger, ich nutze da erst mal nen 2500k zum Spielen, der bei grob 1,25v 4,2ghz rennt, wahrscheinlich geht sogar noch mehr, hab nur bisher keine Lust gehabt, das zu testen


----------



## LordEliteX (5. März 2017)

Hab die QPI Spannung noch mal erhöht auf 1.356 Volt 
mal schauen wie lange das hält.

Die CPU an sich sieht äußerlich wie neu aus. 
Wenn ich nochmal einen günstigen x5650/70 sehe, schlag ich vielleicht noch mal zu. Aber hatte eh vor umzusteigen auf Ryzen.


----------



## Aslinger (5. März 2017)

Zum spielen ist ein übertakteter 2500k nicht schlecht. Mittlerweile gibts aber ein paar Spiele wie Watch Dogs 2 und Battlefield 1, wo sich der Wechsel vom Bloomi zum Westermere/Gulftown ausgezahlt hat. Watch Dogs 2 ist ein richtiger Hardwarefresser und ich kanns mit einer 9 Jahre alten Plattform sehr gut zocken (max Details, 1440p).  Bei Bf1 komme ich auch nie unter 70 fps bei harten Gefechten.

@LordEliteX

Sehe dir auch mal die Kondis am Board an, vor allem in der Nähe der CPU. Sonst noch ein anderes NT testen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. März 2017)

Aslinger, ich spiele wie schon mal erwähnt, WoW, da ist nur die IPC und der Takt wichtig, ab 2C/4T läuft das ja gut, 4C/4T ist da schon top.
Mehr bringt, vergleichen mitd em Aufwand wenig, mein i7/Xeon wird bei WoW nicht auf mehr als 4 Threads belastet.

Edit: teste gerade 4,4GHz auf dem 2500k und 1,272v


----------



## LordEliteX (5. März 2017)

Ich schau später mal nach. 
Hab noch mein altes NT. Soll ich da die alten Werte damit testen?


----------



## drizzler (5. März 2017)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Die 1366er Plattform massiv zu übertakten würde ich auch nicht mehr empfehlen, weil die Boards und CPUs einfach nicht mehr die jüngsten sind. Wenn die Leistung nicht mehr reicht, auf einen 8 Kerner Ryzen umsteigen oder auf die 2066er Plattform von Intel warten.



Liegt aber meist auch daran, dass die Leute es mit uncore/ram und der qpi Spannung uebertreiben. Der IMC ist halt fuer 1,5:1 bei 1333mhz ausgelegt und die Erfahrungen in anderen Threads haben gezeigt, dass 2:1 oder mehr in Kombination mit qpi Spannungen nahe 1.35 (bei mehr sowieso) Westmere/Gulftown bei 24/7 nicht besonders gut tun.


----------



## Aslinger (5. März 2017)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Ich schau später mal nach.
> Hab noch mein altes NT. Soll ich da die alten Werte damit testen?



Jep, weil mit dem alten NT ging ja alles. 

@drizzler
Ich brauch für meine Settings nur 1.21V QPI Spannung. Schonend und sehr langlebig.


----------



## drizzler (5. März 2017)

So solls sein


----------



## Aslinger (5. März 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> So solls sein



Die IOH konnte ich auch von 1.10V auf 1.00V senken. Dadurch, dass ich keine hohen Spannungen fahre, komme ich im Idle auf ca. 91W Verbrauch. Durchschnittlich benötigt die 1366er Plattform ja meist zw. 120-150W im Idle. Natürlich bei massiven Übertaktungen.


----------



## commodore128d (5. März 2017)

commodore128d schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab hier eine weitere HP Z400. Diesmal mit einem E5630. Der geht auch einwandfrei.
> Nur möchte ich irgendwei mehr als 2.53 GHz und keine 80 Euro für ein MSI Board bezahlen.
> ...



Ich zitier mich mal selbst:
Ich habe für 2) einen Fortschritt erziehlt. Meine PLL ist ein IDT505YC264BT. Leider habe ich zu diesem keinerlei Sachne betreffend Clockgen oder setFSB gefunden. 
Das Datenblatt für den Chip hab ich gefunden: EDIT: Doch ein anderes 
Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Danke im Vorraus
commodore128d

EDIT: @Knogle s RWEverything Tutorial hab ich mir angeguckt, versteh ich aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## drizzler (5. März 2017)

Das MSI Brett gibt es aktuell für 65. Mit dem Rest kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen.


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2017)

Welcher ist es denn genau? 
Ich kann ja mal schauen


----------



## LordEliteX (6. März 2017)

So hab nochmal alles ausgebaut und auch mal nach den Kondensatoren geschaut. 
Sieht soweit alles gut aus. 

Hab die CPU mit dem alten NT mal getestet da klappen die alten Werte auch nicht mehr.
Hab noch mal ein Bild von der CPU Unterseite gemacht und auch eins von dem Sockel mit den Kondensatoren. Vielleicht sieht da ja jemand was


----------



## commodore128d (6. März 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Welcher ist es denn genau?
> Ich kann ja mal schauen



Meine PLL ist ein IDT505YC264BT
Zu dem 64 Pin Käfer hab ich nichts gefunden, zu dem 56 Pinnigen allerdings. Wenn ich die Register laut DaBla des 56ers beschreibe passiert rein gar nichts. Auch wenn der Schreibschutz aufgehoben ist.
Ein Datenblatt zu dem 56er hab ich hier. http://datasheet.elcodis.com/pdf/45/43/454388/spl505yc264bt.pdf
Ich hatte überlegt, einfach die Straps umzulöten. Das ist mir allerdings nicht möglich, da ich zu dem 64 Poligen Käfer keine Pinbelegung habe.
Wäre schön wenn du mir behilflich sein könntest^^

~commodore128d


----------



## drizzler (6. März 2017)

Wer sein Bios mit dem letzten Microcodeupate austatten will, findet dies im Anhang. Die ...fix... ist fuer die Verwendung mit MMTOOL 3.26.

Anbei ist auch mein aktuelles Bios, da ich anscheinend zu doof fuer cbrom bin und es nicht gebacken bekomme den code einzupflegen. Falls einer Ahnung hat bitte melden / helfen >).

edit : code einzupflegen ohne checksummen fehler um genau zu sein

edit2 : habs dann doch mal hinbekommen, cbrom155 hat geholfen.


----------



## Ollithehub (8. März 2017)

Au man ich konnte es nicht lassen. habe mir bei eBay die Tage nen x5670 geschossen. Mein alter x5660 ging nur mit deutlich über 1,5v über 4500mhz.
Habe gestern den neuen mal eingebaut. Dort bin ich mit 1,5v bei 4700mhz gelandet. Gibt im cinebench knapp so 1150 Punkte.
Echt krass was da für den Preis geboten wird


Ja ich weiß ich malträtiere die CPUs bei der Spannung......... aber ....... was solls kost ja nix

Überraschend ist wie kühl die trotz der Spannung bleiben. Unter wasser bei cA 75c unter Prime. 
Da wird mein i7 3930 deutlich wärmer bei 1,39v


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. März 2017)

Hehe, da muss ich wohl mal n paar x5670 suchen.


----------



## Ollithehub (8. März 2017)

Viel erfolg


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. März 2017)

Ach des dauert noch, hab keine Eile.


----------



## drizzler (8. März 2017)

mich juckt aktuell ein w3680/90 fuer blck/multi spielereien, aber das p/l im vergleich zu den Xern passt aktuell einfach noch nicht.


----------



## LordEliteX (8. März 2017)

Ja der W3680 reizt schon ^^


----------



## rottwag (8. März 2017)

Also mein x5670 ging auf 4,4 Ghz@1,385V... allerdings für mich nicht mehr vernünftig kühlbar mit dem broken 2...
Mit dem w3670 habe ich auch sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. dank hohem Multi von 25x brauchst du keine 200 bclk..


----------



## LordEliteX (8. März 2017)

Wie siehts mit Overclocking aus mit den Xeon W Prozessoren? Besser als die X Modelle?


----------



## drizzler (8. März 2017)

noe, wie immer silizium lotterie. auf overclock schaffen welche mit dem w3680 4,6ghz allcore innerhalb der specs, andere brauchen dafuer 1,45+, so wie bei den xern auch.


----------



## LordEliteX (12. März 2017)

Da meine CPU wohl bald endgültig den geist aufgibt, ist die Frage: Xeon W3680 oder X5670? 
Der W3680 reizt mich wegen dem offenen Multi


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

Musst du selbst wissen. Würde das nehmen was du zu nem guten P/L bzw in dem Falle P/ø OC bekommst (gibts das überhaupt als angabe oder hat das mal je wer gehört? ). Ich kann dir bei der entscheidung nicht helfen, Prinzipiel lässt sich offener Multi aufgrund niedrigerer bclk Geschwindigkeiten besser übertakten. Jedoch bringt dir das absolut nichts wenn der Chip Müll ist. Wenn du ihn zu nem guten Preis bekommst warum nicht. Ich hab meinen 5670 zu knapp 50€ inkl Versand geschossen und damit voll zufrieden


----------



## LordEliteX (13. März 2017)

Den X5670 gibts für knapp 80 € 
Den W3680 für 120 € 

P/ø OC hab ich noch nie gehört  
Die Frage ist ob die Xeon W besser sind als die Xeon X in sachen OC 
Gibts da Unterschiede vom Stepping?


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

Kan ich dir nicht sagen, aber was ich so mitbkekommen habe ist das ø OC was du mit denen schaffst relativ identisch und slmit absolut Chip abhängig. Jedoch kann ich es dir nicht garantieren das sind nur die Infos die aus den Foren hervorging wo ich mich zum OC vor 1-2 Monaten eingelesen hatte. Jemand anderes kann dir eventuel genauere infos liefern, oder du suchst selbst im www


----------



## LordEliteX (13. März 2017)

Ich muss mir das noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen bis morgen ^^
Google konnte mir auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

Wirklich, musst du genauer suchen. In Deutschen Foren findest du dazu bzw generel OC Technisch meistens nicht so viel. Aber die Englishen Foren geben oftmals viel an Input her. So Foren wie z.b. Overclocker.net haben auch heute noch eine recht aktive X58 OC Comunity. Nicht das es hier schlecht wäre mit den hilfestellungen usw. nur sinds da halt viel mehr Leute wodurch man meist zu gewissen Fragen schnell von einigen Leuten eine Antwort bekommt.


----------



## LordEliteX (13. März 2017)

Muss ich morgen dann noch mal gucken


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

Mivh wunderts ber noch immer das deine jetzige cpu so rumzickt. Also die Elektromigration dürfte so ni ht schnell so arg dem chip zusetzten. Klar weist du nicht wie viele Betriebsstunden das ding auf dem Buckel hat. Hab von irgendwem mal gelesen in nem Englischsprachigen Forum der seit Release 775 nen Porzessor davon quasi permabetreibt und keine Anzeichen für veränderungen bzw elektromigration hat.
Kla andere Gen,  nicht wirklich nachweisbar das es stimmt, nur schwer reproduzierbar und vor allem chipabhängig. Ich tippe drauf das du einfach bissl Pech bei der chiplottery hast. Gab ja damals wie heute chips die instant nach der produktion Defekt waren und chips die navh wenigen Monaten den Geist aufgaben. Manchmal hag man wohl einfach Pech und dann bekommt man so ein schnell sterbendes Model. Das schlimme ist man kann ja nicht vorher in den chip reinschauen


----------



## norstein (13. März 2017)

Hey, ich hab Glück gehabt und konnte für lau in der Firma einen Xeon X5650 abstauben, die haben ausgemistet.  Jetzt hab ich für nur 55€ ein intaktes Asus Sabertooth X58 geschossen, und will mein Glück probieren. Mein bisheriger Kühler, der Scythe Ninja 3 Rev. B wird dafür garantiert nicht ausreichen, aber zum Glück  hab ich noch ein paar Ressourcen übrig. Was würdet ihr für einen Kühler empfehlen, um den Xeon zuverlässig auf 4Ghz zu prügeln? 
Folgende Situation: 
Gehäuse ist ein AeroCool XPredator Evil Blue Window Edition, mit 220mm-Lüftern in der Front (rein) und Oberseite (raus), 4 120ern im Seitenteil (rein), und jeweils 1 120er unten (rein) und hinten (raus).
Das Gehäuse beherbergt im Moment wie gesagt den Scythe Ninja 3 Rev. B, dieser ist mit seinen 160mm schon sehr hart an der Grenze. Mehr als 162mm gehen sicher nicht rein. Der Noctua NH-D15 scheidet daher aus, der D14 ginge allerdings grade noch.
Ebenfalls knapp zu hoch ist der Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3.
Eine weitere Überlegung von mir wäre eine AiO-Wasserkühlung, die dann ausschließlich für den Prozessor zuständig wäre. Die LC-Power LC-CC-240-LiCo Komplett-Wasserkühlung bekommt man für ~65€, sie kommt mit 240er Radiator, 2 120er Lüftern und Schraubenlöchern für zwei weitere solche Lüfter auf der Rückseite des Radiators. Bereits ohne diese hat sie (laut Hersteller) eine Max TDP von 300w. Klingt für mich zu gut um wahr zu sein, grade weil LC-Power ja nicht unbedingt für Qualität stand in der Vergangenheit, insbesondere bei Gehäusen und Netzteilen. Allerdings sagen die Reviews die ich dazu fand, dass sie zwar manchmal etwas lauter sei, aber gut verarbeitet und stark in der Leistung.
Mein Budget für den Kühler würde ich bei max. 80€ ansetzen, weil das ganze sonst für mich keinen Sinn macht - wird die Plattform zu teuer könnte ich genausogut noch ein Weilchen warten und dann Skylake-Refresh oder Ryzen anschaffen.
Kann einer von euch also eine möglichst günstige Kühllösung empfehlen, mit der die 4Ghz definitiv machbar sind (solange ich kein Pech mit der CPU habe)?
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

Hm nen D14 wäre keine schlechte anschaffung. Alternativ passt nen Brocken 2 oder Macho? Hab nur E im Zug (mit ganzen 2 Balken ) und bin daher zu Faul zum Googeln weils Jahrzehnte dauert.
AiO's sind so ein Ptodukt das ich zwispältig sehe. Ich hatte eine AiO die H100i und kühle damit meinen 5670 @ 4,6Ghz @ 1,39v und hab in Prime selbst nach 8 stunden max 65°C gehabt. Die beiden NB PL2 laufen dabei @ 5V. Wohlgemerkt die werte sind auf nem Benchtable, in nem Gehäuse dürfte sich das mit Grafikkarte noch etwas nach oben verschieben, selbst beim reinen zocken. Fürs Mainsystem hat die Kühlung trotz Köpfen mit flüssigmetal nicht gereicht, da reist es nen guter Luküler oder wie ichs jetzt habe ne richtige wakü eher. Auf verlöteten cpu's performt das ganze ein bischen besser, ist aber immer hinter ner Customwakü und gleichauf mit nem Highend Luküler. Jetzt kannst dir aussuchen was du machst. Ich hätte auf nen Highendluftkühler gesetzt wenn ich die H100i nicht noch rumfliegen gehabt hätte.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2017)

Scythe Mugen 2 oder 3 sollten von der Kühlleistung auch reichen, ob die passen, muss nord selbst schauen/lesen.

@Lord, da die W3680 deutlich höher gehandelt werden, würde ich sagen, der X ist die günstigere lösung.
Wenn du magst, kannst mir deinen Prozessor, der da offensichtlich was rumzickt, gern schicken und ich schau mal ob er bei mir ähnlich schlecht läuft.
Seltsam ist das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## drizzler (13. März 2017)

Wenn es gebraucht sein darf Prolimatech Megahalems oder Prolimatech Genesis. Die gibt es teilweise für nen Apfel und nen Ei in der Bucht im Vergleich zum NP und sind beide fuer 4Ghz + mehr als ausreichend.  Genesis läuft bei mir im Main bei 4.3 ghz @1.34vcore und habe max 65 Grad beim Benchen. Der Megahalems ist nicht wesentlich schlechter. Sind beides sehr starke Kühler mit warum auch immer schlechtem Wiederverkaufswert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2017)

Wenn der Genesis so mies im WVK ist, muss ich glatt mal gucken. Andererseits, ich wollte den Benchtable eigentlich unter Wasser setzen. Vielleicht sogar das GA-s ex58-UD4p ersetzen  da kann ich nämlich auch die originale Kühlung des R2E mit in den WaKüKreislauf integrieren.
Nur wo ich den Rafi hinbasteln soll weiß ich nicht.
Muss mir wohl n paar Löcher ins Blech sägen


----------



## norstein (13. März 2017)

65 Grad beim Benchen? Das klingt wirklich klasse. Ich hatte wirklich Bedenken ob es möglich ist bei dem OC überhaupt ohne Wasser auszukommen, der OC ist ja doch schon recht krass von 2,6 auf 4,0 Ghz.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat über Nacht unter einem Thermaltake Macho Direct (und nur 4.0Ghz bei 1.235 vcore) es nicht geschafft beim Prime95 Blend Test unter 90°c zu bleiben. Probiert wurden Settings von 200*20, 191*21 und 182*22.
182*20 (3,64Ghz) bei 1,15V stabilisiert ihn dann bei ~80°c (in Prime95 Blend Tests wohlgemerkt), die er nach einigen Minuten erreichte und dann eine Stunde lang ungefährhielt (es fiel immer mal wieder auf ~73°c und stieg dann wieder auf ~83°c).
Offenbar machen wir noch irgendwas verkehrt, würde ich jetzt annehmen, aber uns gehen die Ideen aus.
Board ist bei ihm (wie auch bei mir) das Sabertooth X58 von Asus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2017)

zum Sabertooth liegen hier wenig erfahrungen vor.
Das Board ist eigentlich recht selten 

ein 32nm 1366 lässt sich bedeutend besser Kühlen als die 920er D0, die heizen wir doof. So einen bei 1,36v+ zu betreiben ist fast unmöglich mit Luftkühlung  Aber natürlich geht auch mehr.
Knogle hatte über 5GHz auf nem E5620 unter Luftkühlung mit nem Brocken 2. aber, der Lüfter da drauf lief auch mit einer Lautstärke, dass es auch gut ein Server-Rack hätte sein können 

Wasse rist das angenehmste was geht, weil man damit sogar extreme Taktraten noch sehr leise bekommt. Ob das sinn macht, udn den Preis wert ist, mus man selbst entscheiden.
Mein E5620 läuft unter Wasse rund erreicht Prime auch nur knapp über 60-65 Grad, allerdings hab ich nen 360er Radi und nen 120er Radi dran, dazu aber noch ne GTX 750 im Kreis, so wie das Mainboard.
Mein E5620 braucht aber, um überhaupt OC-bar zu sein, 1,4V QPI, sonst komm ich nicht mal auf 137MHz BCLK 
Danach ist die Steigerung aber quasi nicht mehr da. bei 222MH BCLK will er auch nur etwa 1,44v QPI
Laufen tut er mit 1,42V bei ca. 212 MHz BCLK. --> 4GHz


----------



## drizzler (13. März 2017)

Dein E5620 und / oder Board sind glaube ich eh die zickigsten 1336 Divas die mir bis jetzt in einem Forum begegnet sind . Bin grad zu Hause und lass nochmal Prime laufen umd aktuelle Tempwerte zu berichten (hab was umgebaut seit der letzten Tabelle). 

Der Macho Direct Touch ist aber auch nicht wirklich ein guter Luftkuehler.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2017)

der 5620 ist echt ne kleine Diva, aber wehe du machst ihr feuer, Knogle hatte den auf 5,2GHz  da sist ja mal Knogles E5620 gewesen


----------



## LordEliteX (13. März 2017)

@Chris-W201-Fan  
Ich kann dir gerne die CPU schicken wenn ich mir ne neue geholt hab ^^ 
Ich werde mir auch den X5670 holen. Bei nem 160 BCLK erreich ich ja mit dem Turbo boost die 4 Ghz mehr brauch ich bis jetzt nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2017)

Lord für gute Unigine-Valley Benches brauchst du mehr Takt


----------



## LordEliteX (13. März 2017)

Dann geht ja der 200 BCLK noch ganz gut


----------



## LordEliteX (13. März 2017)

Zocken unmöglich.. bekomme jedes mal ein Bluescreen.
Scheint wohl der Speichercontroller defekt zu sein.

Bekomme am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag die neue CPU.


----------



## drizzler (13. März 2017)

norstein schrieb:


> 65 Grad beim Benchen? Das klingt wirklich klasse. Ich hatte wirklich Bedenken ob es möglich ist bei dem OC überhaupt ohne Wasser auszukommen, der OC ist ja doch schon recht krass von 2,6 auf 4,0 Ghz.
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat über Nacht unter einem Thermaltake Macho Direct (und nur 4.0Ghz bei 1.235 vcore) es nicht geschafft beim Prime95 Blend Test unter 90°c zu bleiben. Probiert wurden Settings von 200*20, 191*21 und 182*22.
> 182*20 (3,64Ghz) bei 1,15V stabilisiert ihn dann bei ~80°c (in Prime95 Blend Tests wohlgemerkt), die er nach einigen Minuten erreichte und dann eine Stunde lang ungefährhielt (es fiel immer mal wieder auf ~73°c und stieg dann wieder auf ~83°c).
> Offenbar machen wir noch irgendwas verkehrt, würde ich jetzt annehmen, aber uns gehen die Ideen aus.
> Board ist bei ihm (wie auch bei mir) das Sabertooth X58 von Asus.








drizzler schrieb:


> Dein E5620 und / oder Board sind glaube ich eh die zickigsten 1336 Divas die mir bis jetzt in einem Forum begegnet sind . Bin grad zu Hause und lass nochmal Prime laufen umd aktuelle Tempwerte zu berichten (hab was umgebaut seit der letzten Tabelle).
> 
> Der Macho Direct Touch ist aber auch nicht wirklich ein guter Luftkuehler.



Hab jetzt die knappe Stunde Prime small FFts laufen lassen :

Setup : Corsair Air 540 mit 3x Noctua Industrial 12er in der Front, zwei mal 14er Noctua Industrials im Deckel, ein 14 Noctua Industrial hinten und zweimal Noctua 14er Industrials am Genesis (wobei grad beim Test beide am senkrechten Turm haengen, nicht optimal).


Alle Luefter volle Moehre : 58 - 59 Grad auf dem heißesten Core 
Geregelt auf 900rpm : 65 Grad auf dem heißesten Core

Denke wenn die Luefterbestueckung am Genesis "normal" ist, dann geht es noch 1-2 Grad runter.

Tabelle zum Megahalems hab ich anscheinend verschludert oder geloescht :/.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Zocken unmöglich.. bekomme jedes mal ein Bluescreen.
> Scheint wohl der Speichercontroller defekt zu sein.
> 
> Bekomme am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag die neue CPU.



Das is ja mal doof :/
Nur 4Ghz reichen?  Naja auser mac oc kommt mir nix ins Haus, muss aber ja nicht jeder so sehen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2017)

Bist du dir sicher, dass nicht der RAM das Problem macht?


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

Du warst eben schneller als och nochmal editiern konnte wegen dem langsamen inet, damn  wollte das eben auch Fragen.


----------



## LordEliteX (13. März 2017)

Ram hab ich mehrmals getestet und auch noch mal den alten Ram getestet. 
Macht bei beiden die selben Probleme :/ 

Memtest bis 300% laufen lassen und 0 Fehler gehabt.

Die Probleme kamen auch erst nach dem Overclocking wieder.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2017)

Das klingt eher nach nem “nicht RAM“ Problem.
Hast du deine alte CPU noch?
Das könnte auch ein Problem mit dem Chipset sein.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

Mit OC mal Memtest getestet? Mit beiden Kits am besten mal versuchen, obeohl dabei nichts anderes hetauskommen dürfte, aber wer weis. Wende Pech hast kanns ja auch am Board liegen.


----------



## LordEliteX (13. März 2017)

Hab noch meinen alten i7 930 
Kann den mal testen dann kann ich auch endgültig ausschließen obs der Ram ist oder nicht ^^


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

Dann kanste testen obs Ram, cpu oder Mainboard ist. Alles gegentesten ist halt das beste


----------



## LordEliteX (13. März 2017)

Ich komm nicht ins windows -.-
Bekomme beim booten immer ein bluescreen.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

Mit oder ohne oc? Mit beiden Ramkits?


----------



## LordEliteX (13. März 2017)

Hab bios auf standard zurückgesetzt. Also ohne OC.

Hab auf AHCI gestellt war durch die default einstellung auf IDE.

Jetzt startet der.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

Ja das hst bei mir anfangs auch bissl gezickt. Bis ich darauf das erste mal gekonmen war. Später war der erste Blick bei Probs immer ob das stimmt


----------



## LordEliteX (13. März 2017)

Ich habs bei Google zum Glück direkt gefunden  
Da stand zwar das sowas nur bei Win 7 oder 8 kommt aber da lagen die Falsch 

Ich teste mal BF1. Mal gucken was die CPU mit Stock Takt kann 

BF1 50min = FPS einbrüche aber läuft  
Jetzt kommt World of Tanks da wo ich die meisten Bluescreens bekommen hab.


----------



## LordEliteX (13. März 2017)

Kleines Update:

Läuft alles bis jetzt. Keine Bluescreens..
Nur die CPU bremst dezent


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

jajud non oced sind die alten Prozzis wirklich ne Krasse bremse, dafür reisen sie extrem noch mit ordentlichem oc. Sei es beim Stromverbrauch oder der erbrachten Leistung.


----------



## LordEliteX (13. März 2017)

Die Hitze nicht vergessen ^^ 
Stock 57 grad in Wot 

Xeon OC auf 4Ghz in Prime 95 65 Grad


----------



## norstein (14. März 2017)

Random Neustarts mit dem Xeon X5650 auf 200*182 (3640Mhz) @1.15V obwohl die Temps in Ordnung sind, Ideen? :/


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. März 2017)

Zu niedriger vcore? Außerdem die nebenspannungen wie qpi/vtt, ich, ioh ...
1366 verlangt einem etwas mehr ab


----------



## Noxxphox (14. März 2017)

Zu wenig vcore oder qpi? Oder lief das schon ne längere Zeit auf diesen Settings stable?


----------



## norstein (14. März 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Zu niedriger vcore? Außerdem die nebenspannungen wie qpi/vtt, ich, ioh ...
> 1366 verlangt einem etwas mehr ab


Ja, leider. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass die Settings für nen Kumpel von mir sind. Er ist jetzt nicht unbedingt DAU, aber hat zum ersten Mal nen PC selber gebaut (nach Anleitung via Teamspeak) und die Teile hat er so bestellt wie einer von seinen Freunden es halt in den Weiten des Netzes irgendwo mal gesehen hatte. Leider hat der überhaupt gar keinen Plan, und hat ihm damit jetzt im Wesentlichen einen PC beschert, der auf Stock Settings nicht viel reißt.
Und alles was ich ihn im BIOS frickeln lass muss ich ihm per Discord durchgeben was er aufm Handy laufen lässt und hab währenddessen nur vor Augen was er mir vorliest :x
Aber ich will ihm eben helfen, naja.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. März 2017)

Wo sitzt denn der "Freund".
generell ist ein 1366-System echt ein "Produkt für Profies" nicht für Einsteiger. Ich sag das auch in den Beratungsthemen gern mal, wenn wer nach sowas fragt, oder jemand sowas einfach pauschal empfielt.

Da die Hardware eigentlich kaum Wertverlust hat, was CPU udn Board betrifft, ist die Frage obs nicht simpler ist, das beides zu verkaufen udn nen Sandy/Ivy oder so zu kaufen?


----------



## norstein (14. März 2017)

Ich hab KP was mit dieem anderen Typen los ist, aber der hat wohl meinem Kumpel diesen Floh ins Ohr gesetzt der das jetzt bestellt hat, war auch quasi sein maximales Budget, er kam für 55€an das Asus Sabertooth X58, 60€ für den Xeon, 40€ für den Macho und dazu hat er sich ne Referenz-480 geholt. 
Und dann festgestellt dass der andere Dude halt gar nicht weiß wie man übertaktet.
Ich hab gesagt ich seh es mir mal an, da es einerseits mein Kumpel ist und andererseits mich auch persönlich interessiert, ich hab schon zu AthlonXP-Zeiten OC'ed, aber Ferndiagnose via Discord ist halt so eine Sache, und die Begriffe unterscheiden sich halt stark von meinen bisher eher AMD-lastigen Setups.


----------



## aRieLscHe (14. März 2017)

ich kann heute nachmittag mal von meinem BIOS (Asus Sabertooth X58) und dem XEON 5650 ein paar Screenshots reinstellen.. der läuft bei mir auf 4Ghz stabil.


----------



## norstein (14. März 2017)

Das würde uns sehr helfen, die kann ich dem Kumpel dann ja auch direkt weiterleiten. Darf ich fragen was für einen Kühler du verwendest?


----------



## aRieLscHe (14. März 2017)

Kühlung ist ne Enermax 240 AiO WaKü, temps hab ich gerade nicht im Sinn. Kann auch keine Vergleichswerte liefern da es nie unter Luft gekühlt war.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. März 2017)

Das Problem gegenüber deinen AMD Erfahrungen sind nicht nur die begriffe, die ganze CPU ist von der Architektur anders.

Der QPI entspricht in etwa dem, was der HT bei AMD ist. Jetzt kommen aber massive unterschiede. Im Uncore sitzt ein Teil des IMC und auch der Cache, der wird mit der QPI/VTT Spannung betrieben, und je höher der RAM getaktet ist, desto schneller muss der laufen. Der sollte aber auch so etwas höher getaktet werden, zwecks höherem CacheTakt. Meist ist irgendwo zwischen 3,7GHz und 4,1 GHz ein sweet Spot.

  ICHund IOH sind Spannungen im Chipset, die VRAM-Voltage ist teils auch im IMC drin.

Ich würde dir erst mal ein HowTo für Bloomfield OC anraten, da ist einiges gut erklärt.
Da ihr nen Westmere habt, gibt es zwar kleine Unterschiede, die sind aber eher zu vernachlässigen, außer, dass der Uncore beim Westmere nur 1,5x RAM-Takt haben muss.

Ansonsten, einfach etwas probieren.
Bei dem Budget wäre aber wohl ein Pentium G4560, RAM und ein B250 Board auch gerade noch drin 
Außerdem kann man mit dem Sabertooth gegenüber dem EK etwas Gewinn im VK machen, dass war echt ein super Preis.


----------



## norstein (14. März 2017)

Ich bin gespannt wie das bei ihm ausgeht. Konnte selbst auch noch ein Sabertooth zum selben Preis auftun, allerdings hole ich den Rest der Komponenten dann erst nächsten Monat (im Auge habe ich nen Xeon 5650 für 50€, eine AiO-Wasserkühlung oder nen gebrauchten Prolimatech Genesis (danke nochmal für diesen Tipp), und eine zweite SSD für Raid0. Die Hoffnung ist dann, dass das noch zwei Jahre hält, dann ist meine finanzielle Situation wieder etwas komfortabler und ich kann dann hoffentlich mal was aktuelles anschaffen.


----------



## aRieLscHe (14. März 2017)

Hier einmal meine Einstellungen vom Sabertooth. damit läuft er auf 4Ghz stressfrei.. darüber hinaus hab ich ihn bisher nicht stabil bekommen.
Tips für weitere optimierung nehm ich natürlich gerne an ^.^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordEliteX (14. März 2017)

QPI Spannung viel zu hoch für den Alltag.

Würde nur bis 1.35 gehen. 
Mein Xeon lief bis vor kurzem mit ner QPI Spannung von 1.30 mit nem 200 BCLK


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. März 2017)

Lord nö, da geht noch mehr 
Davon stirbt die cpu nicht gleich, aber sicher ist das nicht mega gut.
Bei den Xeons mit zwei QPI Links kommt das häufiger vor, dass das nötig ist.


----------



## LordEliteX (14. März 2017)

Na gut wenn du das sagst  ^^ 
Hab halt nur gelesen das für normalbetrieb nicht über 1.35 gehen soll. Also laut dem Tut aus dem Forum hier


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. März 2017)

Ich mach den Dauertest mit meinem E5620


----------



## LordEliteX (14. März 2017)

Na dann musst du uns auf jeden Fall die Ergebnisse mitteilen wenn du soweit bist


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. März 2017)

Ich geb bescheid, wenn der ablebt, so in 20 Jahren


----------



## LordEliteX (14. März 2017)

Am Donnerstag kommt auch endlich meine neue CPU *-* 
Bin mal gespannt was man aus der raus holen kann


----------



## norstein (14. März 2017)

Zwischenbericht: keine Abstürze mehr bei dem X5650 auf dem Sabertooth des Kumpels. Vielen Dank für die BIOS-Fotos und auch an die anderen, die was zu der QPI-Voltage gesagt haben.
Kann der X58-Chipsatz RAM nicht unabhängig von der CPU takten? Hab hier noch n paar 1866er-DDR3s, wäre schade wenn ich die am Ende auf 1333 oder so laufen lassen müsste, zumal das Board sagt es macht RAMspeeds bis 2000Mhz.


----------



## aRieLscHe (15. März 2017)

musst halt mitm Teiler spielen und gucken wie du am nächsten an 1866 ran kommst. Andere Möglichkeiten hat man da leider nicht.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. März 2017)

Ram macht normalerweise ja kaum unterschied, aber da diese cpus mitlerweile leichter knd Limit laufen, kann es was bringen. Da bleibt dir nur der Teiler wie schon gesagt wurde. Dann wirste knapp oberhalb oder unterhalb der 1866 rauskommen und eventuel selber nochn bissl an den Timing spielen müssen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. März 2017)

Noxx jaein, bis etwa 1700 MHz bringts noch was, danach verkommt es zum Bench-Gefummel.
Mein Benchtable hat den RAM bei 1920 mit 8-8-8-24


----------



## drizzler (15. März 2017)

aRieLscHe schrieb:


> Hier einmal meine Einstellungen vom Sabertooth. damit läuft er auf 4Ghz stressfrei.. darüber hinaus hab ich ihn bisher nicht stabil bekommen.
> Tips für weitere optimierung nehm ich natürlich gerne an ^.^
> 
> 
> ...




An deiner Stelle wuerde ich noch einmal bei Null anfangen, d.h. Settings/Spannungen manuell auf kleinsten Wert / Standardwert setzen und dann mit niedrigem CPU Multi, niedrigem uncore und niedrigen Ramsettings erstmal die qpi Spannung fuer 200 blck ausloten und dann uncore erhoehen (1.7-1.9 : 1, oder 2+1 :1 laufen meist besser als 2:1 bei weniger Spannung) eventuell wieder qpi Spannung anpassen und dann die Ramsettings einstellen (auch hier wieder qpispannung eventuell anpassen). Dann CPU Multi erhoehen und vcore anpassen usw.

Nicht boese gemeint, aber bei den ganzen auto-settings kriege ich graue Haare. Insbesondere die cpu pll ist unnoetig. Standard 1.8. reicht voellig und bei hoeheren Taktraten/vcore Spannungen kann man die Spannung locker senken (ich fahr mit 1.3). Mit der Spannung kann man seine CPU auch schnell kaputt machen.




Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Noxx jaein, bis etwa 1700 MHz bringts noch was, danach verkommt es zum Bench-Gefummel.
> Mein Benchtable hat den RAM bei 1920 mit 8-8-8-24



Zumal man auch noch die NB trietzen muss fuer 3gb/s mehr die dann den Braten auch nicht umbedingt fett machen. Meine Avexirs 1600er hab ich auf 2100 bekommen bei qpi 1.335v , aber 210+ blck mit 21 multi sind mir im 24/7 dann zu stressig im Vergleich zum 23 Multi Setup (generell viel weniger Spannung und wesentlich geringere Idlevoltage).


----------



## rottwag (15. März 2017)

Hi zusammen, 

Wollte euch Mal ein paar Erfahrungen mit geben, die ich mit meinem neues System gemacht habe:

8c = 2,65Ghz
6c = 2,86 Ghz
4c = 3,07 GHz

Gtx 1070 Stock! (Ohne OC für bessere Vergleichbarkeit)

Benchmark Time Spy:
8c = 5711
6c = 5503
4c = 5149

(Kumpel: w3670@4Ghz gleiche gfx: 5583)


Benchmark Firestrike:
8c = 13800
6c = 13293
4c = 12541

(Kumpel: 14346)

Cinebench R15:
8c = 1101
6c = 892
4c = 664

(Kumpel: 925)



Watchdogs 2: (2560x1080, ultra)
8c = 65-75% CPU Last : Meist stabile 60fps
6c = 80-100% CPU Last: 60 FPS nur in Seitenstraßen+Gebäuden, ansonsten eher 50fps
4c = 100% CPU Last: 45-50 FPS, drüber geht es kaum, teils Einbrüche bis in den 30iger Bereich

Die Auslastung der Threads war stets überraschend ausgeglichen. 

Fazit:
In Neueren Benchmarks und Spielen ist die Nutzung vieler Kerne eher gegeben, bei älterer Software fällt der 2618 etwas ab. 

WD2 läuft auf dem haswell deutlich besser als auf meinem x5670, zu dem bleibt 2618er kühl und der PC fast lautlos...

Ist das interessant? Oder eher nicht so?

Gruß


----------



## norstein (15. März 2017)

Bei ner längeren Witcher3-Session gab es wieder nen Absturz, Kumpel hatte natürlich nix laufen um die Temps im Auge zu behalten >_>
Aber kann es sein dass der Macho Direct den er verwendet schlicht nicht genug kühlt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. März 2017)

Möglich wärs, dass müsste mit offenem Case dann aber weg sein.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. März 2017)

Je nach Airflow, zu kühlende cpu und oc ist das möglich. Zumal der Macho Direct jetzt auch nicht gerade das non plus ultra darstellt und die x58 abartig heizen.


----------



## norstein (15. März 2017)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> Je nach Airflow, zu kühlende cpu und oc ist das möglich. Zumal der Macho Direct jetzt auch nicht gerade das non plus ultra darstellt und die x58 abartig heizen.


Der Xeon X5650 soll auf 20*200 laufen und steckt in einem Sharkoon VG4, das meiner Meinung nach für das Board schlicht zu klein ist. Das Netzteil berührt beinahe das Board, da ist echt höchstens ein Millimeter Abstand, und die beiden 120er Gehäuselüfter (vorne rein, hinten raus) sind wohl ganz okay aber nix besonderes, laufen auf 2 Pins von nem 4-Pin-Stromanschluss.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. März 2017)

Hm, das ist aber bei 12v schon etwas Lüftung...
Da hätte ich aber eher zum Sharkoon S25v gegriffen...


----------



## Noxxphox (15. März 2017)

Naja gut belüftet ist trotzdem anderst. Dann wirklich mal mit geäffnetem Case testen. Wenn er heisläuft dürfte er es ohne Seitenwand nicht tun.


----------



## norstein (15. März 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hm, das ist aber bei 12v schon etwas Lüftung...
> Da hätte ich aber eher zum Sharkoon S25v gegriffen...



Ich hätte generell zu einem größeren Gehäuse, und im Prinzip gar nicht zu Sharkoon gegriffen, aber der Typ der es meinem Kumpel empfohlen hat zieht sich jetzt aus der Affäre, der Kumpel sitzt damit, und ich versuche zu retten was zu retten ist.
Wie Noxx anregte wird es jetzt wohl (nachdem 20*200 @1,4 Vcore nochmal abstürzte) mit 1,3V und offenem Seitenteil getestet, und ansonsten eben BCLK reduziert.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. März 2017)

Abwarten obs das ist. Wenn er nicht viel ausgeben will gibts halbwegs ordentliche Cases auch gebraucht. Quasi ALLES ist besser wie der Hasenkasten


----------



## LordEliteX (15. März 2017)

So hab mal meinen i7 930 mal schnell auf 3,5 Ghz getaktet um F1 2016 zu zocken.
Mit Ki Gegnern komme ich gerade so auf die 60 FPS

Mit dem Xeon konnte ich locker die 120 FPS haben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. März 2017)

Hehe, na morgen ist das Leiden ja beendet.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. März 2017)

Auser die Post vetspätet sich... wäre doof aber möglich


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. März 2017)

Mein i3 2120 kam heute


----------



## Noxxphox (15. März 2017)

Was eillst du mit nem Sandy i3? Da hat mein Nokia von vor 10 Jahren mit 1Jahr Akkulaufzeit ja abld mehr Power


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. März 2017)

Ach was, ich brauchte n günstige CPU für 1155 
Mal sehen wie sich das bei wow mit ner gtx 285 macht


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. März 2017)

Für einfachen Kram reicht das doch vollkommen. Ich dümpel hier mit nem Pentium G3258 (2 Kerne ohne sonstwas) herum und habe keinerlei Einschränkungen in Photoshop oder so (natürlich keine Stapelkonvertierungen usw.)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. März 2017)

euMel auf dem Schreibtisch steht das x201 mit i5 560m, meine Hardware ist dermaßen umfangreich  ...


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. März 2017)

Bei mir ein X230T mit i5-3320, der geht auch gut. Nur nervt der Lüfter bei viel Last dann doch ab und an, dann lieber der Pentium, der läuft zur Zeit undervoltet auf 0,85V und die Lüfter im gesamten PC unter Volllast auf 250rpm


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. März 2017)

Der Lüfter nervt etwas, ja, aber n Kasten geht da nicht extra, da steht der xeon e5620 unter dem Schreibtisch


----------



## norstein (16. März 2017)

Hier sind ja doch einige mit Wasser unterwegs - meint ihr die LC-Power LC-CC-360-Liquid taugt genug?
LC-Power hat ja, was Gehäuse und Netzteile angeht, einen sagen wir mittelmäßigen Ruf. Testberichte sind sich aber einig, dass diese WaKü wohl ein Preis-/Leistungshammer sein soll, gut verarbeitet, ordentlich kühlend, beizeiten etwas laut. Tendenziell ist die Lautstärke für mich nicht sooo ausschlaggebend, und wenn mir die Lautstärke dann doch so richtig auf den Sack gehen sollte, könnte ich die 3 120er die bis 2200RPM aufdrehen ja noch immer gegen 3-6 leisere Gesellen tauschen.
Tante Edit sagt: Ursprünglich wollte ich zwischen der und der Arctic Liquid Freezer auswählen, aber diese ist zu 1366 gar nicht kompatibel, hat sich also erledigt.
Wenn also keiner von der LC-Power abrät würde ich die zeitnah anschaffen.

Hum, andererseits bekomme ich grad Zweifel ob sowas überhaupt in mein Aerocool Xpredator Blue Window Edition passt. Ich meine es ist ein geräumiges Gehäuse, aber 360mm abseits der Grafikkarte ist schon ne Ansage.


----------



## LordEliteX (16. März 2017)

Neue CPU ist da  

Teste grad mit 160 BCLK mit 1.3 Volt QPI
Ist der 25er Multi nur für einen Kern?

Edit: 

200er BCLK auch mit 1.3 Volt QPI 
20er Multi 
1.25 Vcore

Max Temp 63 Grad auf einem Kern der Rest pendelt so bei 59-61 Grad


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. März 2017)

Klingt doch gut, ich würde aber Multi 21 oder 22 auch testen, sofern des geht 
so 4,2 -4,4 ghz  ist nicht wirklich falsch 


Schick mir deine alte  mal sehen was damit ist


----------



## LordEliteX (16. März 2017)

So eine Stunde Prime95 und alles läuft noch 

Teste mal den 21er Multi mit gleicher Spannung.
Kann dir gerne die alte CPU schicken brauch dann nur deine Adresse^^

Edit:

für 4,2 Ghz brauch er zum Starten schon 1.285 Volt.


----------



## Noxxphox (16. März 2017)

Hm kann die leider keinen vergleich liefern da ich die Werte in den niedrigen Bereich absolut nimmer weis. wir können vergleichen wende bei 4,6Ghz ohne ht stable angekommen bist


----------



## LordEliteX (16. März 2017)

Ohje nene soviel brauch ich nicht  

Ist bei 4.2 Ghz nach 30min abgestürzt.
Ich Probiers mal mit 1.3 Volt ^^


----------



## Noxxphox (16. März 2017)

Meiner rennt über 20h stable in Prime mit weniger vcore als nötig sind das die Grafikkarte nicht crasht xD Das ist echt nervig bei dem Chipsatz. Ohne Grafikkarte würde mit bissl mehr spannung auch 4,7Ghz laufen. Dann crasht aber instant nachm intro eines Spiels das Game.

Und was heist hier brauchst du nicht? Im PC kann man NIE genug Leistung haben


----------



## LordEliteX (16. März 2017)

Ist das normal das Youtube crasht wenn ich Prime95 am laufen hab -.- ^^

Ja gut da hast du wiederum recht


----------



## Noxxphox (16. März 2017)

Ich hab nochnie was anderes am Rechner gemacht wenn Prime lief qeil alles viel zu verzögert ist. Da würd ich n Anfall bekommen. Dafür reicht ja schon die verzöguerungszeit der HDD ohne Prime fast.


----------



## LordEliteX (16. März 2017)

Youtube Videos gucken oder Musik halt über Youtube geht normal immer gut  

Ich will später mal Cinebench durchlaufen lassen  mal gucken ob ich die 1000 Punkte irgendwie schaffe


----------



## Aslinger (16. März 2017)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Ohje nene soviel brauch ich nicht
> 
> Ist bei 4.2 Ghz nach 30min abgestürzt.
> Ich Probiers mal mit 1.3 Volt ^^



Fährst du mit Load Line Calibration?


----------



## LordEliteX (16. März 2017)

Load Line Calibration steht auf Auto. 
Hab eben mal auf Disable gestellt da bekomm ich aber direkt einen Bluescreen nach dem Start.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. März 2017)

Dreh mal vcore 2 stufen höher.


----------



## LordEliteX (16. März 2017)

Mit 1.3 Volt laufen die 4,2 Ghz stabil nach 1 Stunde Prime95

Soll ich Load Line Calibration auf Auto lassen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. März 2017)

Wenns läuft, bei der Spannung noch ok, ab grob 1,38v würde ich es wegen der Spannungsspitzen die llc runterdrehen oder abschalten.


----------



## LordEliteX (16. März 2017)

Da bin ich ja noch weit entfernt


----------



## Aslinger (16. März 2017)

Geht der 5670er jetzt besser als der alte?


----------



## LordEliteX (16. März 2017)

Verglichen mit den Werten wo er anfangs lief ja.
Damals lief der X5650 mit 1.27 Volt bei 4Ghz, für 4,2 hat er weit über 1.3 Volt gebraucht

Der X5670 brauch für 4Ghz 1.25 Volt und für 4,2Ghz 1.3 Volt 

Und verglichen mit der Zeit wo er Probleme gemacht auch ^^ da hat er ja fast 1.4 Volt QPI gebraucht und die Vcore war auch schon bei 1.3 für 4 Ghz und lief trotzdem nicht stabil.


----------



## XerXis-V (16. März 2017)

norstein schrieb:


> Tante Edit sagt: Ursprünglich wollte ich zwischen der und der Arctic Liquid Freezer auswählen, aber diese ist zu 1366 gar nicht kompatibel, hat sich also erledigt.
> Wenn also keiner von der LC-Power abrät würde ich die zeitnah anschaffen.
> 
> Hum, andererseits bekomme ich grad Zweifel ob sowas überhaupt in mein Aerocool Xpredator Blue Window Edition passt. Ich meine es ist ein geräumiges Gehäuse, aber 360mm abseits der Grafikkarte ist schon ne Ansage.



Die Arctic Wakü läuft bei mir mit einer selbstgebauten Backplate und normalen Schrauben/Muttern ohne Probleme.

Lochbild ist das gleiche wie bei 2011 und Höhe des Sockels wie bei 115x. Den Anpressdruck hab ich etwas erhöht und komm mit meinen 5650 im Alltag bei 1,25v kaum über 50C°.


----------



## norstein (16. März 2017)

XerXis-V schrieb:


> Die Arctic Wakü läuft bei mir mit einer selbstgebauten Backplate und normalen Schrauben/Muttern ohne Probleme.
> 
> Lochbild ist das gleiche wie bei 2011 und Höhe des Sockels wie bei 115x. Den Anpressdruck hab ich etwas erhöht und komm mit meinen 5650 im Alltag bei 1,25v kaum über 50C°.



Danke für die Info dazu, aber Backplate selber basteln krieg ich nicht auf die Reihe, hab zwei linke Hände und mein abgefahrenstes Werkzeug ist ein Akkuschrauber.
Schätze dann sollte die andere aber auch reichen. Jetzt muss ich nur noch nen Ort finden wo ich im Xpredator Evil Blue Window Edition den Radiator unterbringe. Vielleicht statt des Top-Casefans über Board und Laufwerksschächte an die Case-Oberseite oder so.


----------



## XerXis-V (16. März 2017)

Die Arctic hatte für mich zwei unschlagbare Vorteile.
Den damals abartig günstigen Preis von 61€ mit Versand für die 240iger und 4 richtig brauchbaren Lüfter im Vergleich den meisten anderen Waküs.

Ich kann den Kauf einer AIO für weit über 100€ sowieso nicht verstehen.

Eigenbau Wakü war bei mir in Planung, aber nach dem ich für das Geld die Arctic bekommen habe, ist der Drang erstmal gebändigt.

Unter Prime komm ich nicht auf über 60C°.


----------



## norstein (16. März 2017)

Oh, Moment mal, du redest von der 240er? Damit kriegst du diese Temps hin? Trotz OC?
Ich dachte wir reden hier von der 360er, bei der ich mich schon frage wie ich die überhaupt in den Rechner quetschen soll.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. März 2017)

Ah was, für ne CPU? 360er ist unnötig.


----------



## norstein (16. März 2017)

Selbst bei 240 überkommen mich aber grade Zweifel wo das gute Stück denn nun hin soll. Unter die "Decke", statt des 220m Fans? Das Case hat vorgefertigte Löcher für Schläuche in der Rückwand, aber draußen baumeln lassen ist ja auch keine Lösung.
Bild verwandt.


----------



## XerXis-V (16. März 2017)

Mit einen Macho 120 hab ich auch Temperaturen gehabt die im grünen Bereich waren. Hatte ich hier auch schonmal geschrieben. Die ganzen 32nm CPUs auf der 1366 Plattform lassen sich nach meiner Meinung super kühlen. Solang der Wärmeübergang zum Kühler gegeben ist und der Kühler keine 20€ gekostet hat, seh ich da mit moderaten Spannung kein Problem.

Im Vergleich seh ich dann immer gern die neuen CPUs mit ihren tollen Wärmeleitpasten und ihren kleinen Dies die weniger Wärme übertragen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. März 2017)

Deckel würde ich sagen.


----------



## norstein (16. März 2017)

Ich würd ja einfach ne gebrauchte Prolimatech Genesis erjagen, aber mein Kumpel mit dem Macho Direct kommt im Prime95 Blendtest auf Temperaturen jenseits der 90°c, was mich verwundert und beunruhigt.


----------



## drizzler (17. März 2017)

Wie bereits geschrieben : Bombenkuehler, den du auch mit AIOs nicht schlagen wirst, besonders nicht mit solchen in der Preisklasse unter 100 Euro.
Macho Direct ist halt kein starker Kuehler und sitzt eventuell bei deinem Kumpel auch nicht richtig / zu viel oder zu wenig WLP.
Temps dazu habe ich ein paar Seiten vorher geschrieben.


----------



## norstein (17. März 2017)

Da der Macho Direct ne TDP von 200W wegkühlen soll laut Hersteller, bin ich einfach davon ausgegangen dass die Temps (65°c) von denen du schreibst wohl nicht aus Prime95 kommen sondern aus kP 3D-Mark oder sowas. 
Wenn er bei Prime unter 75°c bleiben würde wär das phänomenal und würde mich absolut zufriedenstellen. Ich muss sagen: ich bin gehyped. Das Board lächelt mich schon die ganze Zeit an, mit seinen 8 SATA-Ports, SATA6GB-Raid 0, USB3, den immensen Kühlkörpern für Boardkomponenten und den vielen PCIe-x16-Anschlüssen.
Leider sind die glaube ich aber zu nahe beieinander um eine zweite RX 480 Red Devil einzusetzen :/
Der Kumpel ist angewiesen den Kühler nochmal neu zu montieren nach Videoanleitung (damit er die richtige Menge WLP verwendet) und ordentlich fest anzuziehen, er bekommt morgen sowieso endlich seine beiden SSDs für den Raid.


----------



## XerXis-V (17. März 2017)

Bei den Macho Direkt gibts ein großes Problem....keine richtige Bodenplatte
Eine Normale Anleitung wird da nicht helfen. Diese Bauform braucht deutlich mehr Wärmeleitpaste als ein komplett eben aufliegender Kühler.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. März 2017)

Eigentlich ist es am besten die Lücken erst mal zu füllen, danach auf der CPU nach Standardanweisung.
Der Macho Direct ist aber eben recht jung. 
Dein Kollege kommt nicht zufällig aus der Region Wob, BS, GF?
Vor Ort Hilfe wäre einfacher. Darum fragte ich das die Tage schon mal.


----------



## drizzler (17. März 2017)

norstein schrieb:


> Da der Macho Direct ne TDP von 200W wegkühlen soll laut Hersteller, bin ich einfach davon ausgegangen dass die Temps (65°c) von denen du schreibst wohl nicht aus Prime95 kommen sondern aus kP 3D-Mark oder sowas.
> Wenn er bei Prime unter 75°c bleiben würde wär das phänomenal und würde mich absolut zufriedenstellen. Ich muss sagen: ich bin gehyped. Das Board lächelt mich schon die ganze Zeit an, mit seinen 8 SATA-Ports, SATA6GB-Raid 0, USB3, den immensen Kühlkörpern für Boardkomponenten und den vielen PCIe-x16-Anschlüssen.
> Leider sind die glaube ich aber zu nahe beieinander um eine zweite RX 480 Red Devil einzusetzen :/
> Der Kumpel ist angewiesen den Kühler nochmal neu zu montieren nach Videoanleitung (damit er die richtige Menge WLP verwendet) und ordentlich fest anzuziehen, er bekommt morgen sowieso endlich seine beiden SSDs für den Raid.



Siehe :



drizzler schrieb:


> Hab jetzt die knappe Stunde Prime small FFts laufen lassen :
> 
> Setup : Corsair Air 540 mit 3x Noctua Industrial 12er in der Front, zwei mal 14er Noctua Industrials im Deckel, ein 14 Noctua Industrial hinten und zweimal Noctua 14er Industrials am Genesis (wobei grad beim Test beide am senkrechten Turm haengen, nicht optimal).
> 
> ...


----------



## XerXis-V (17. März 2017)

Dazu muss ich sagen das bei Standardmontage des Liquid Freezer auch die Temperaturen bei ca 65C° mit 70% Lüfterdrehzahl waren.

Nach dem ich die Wärmeleitpaste gegen vermeintlich bessere getauscht und den Anpressdruck erhöht habe, kamen dann die ca 60C° unter Prime zustande. 

AIO sind nicht in einen gut belüfteten Gehäuse nicht besser als gute Towerkühler. 
Warum man sich den Macho direkt kauft und keinen normalen für fast den gleichen Preis erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Ollithehub (17. März 2017)

Juhu zusammen
Wenn hier einer noch nen x58 Board über hat, bitte einmal melden. Mein Kumpel iss gehypt und will auch nochmal auf diese Plattform umsteigen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## norstein (17. März 2017)

XerXis-V schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich sagen das bei Standardmontage des Liquid Freezer auch die Temperaturen bei ca 65C° mit 70% Lüfterdrehzahl waren.
> 
> Nach dem ich die Wärmeleitpaste gegen vermeintlich bessere getauscht und den Anpressdruck erhöht habe, kamen dann die ca 60C° unter Prime zustande.
> 
> ...



Gut belüftet ist meiner, 2*220mm und 6*120mm (alle stufenlos regelbar nach Gusto) werkeln in dem Bigtower, in aller Regel auf 600RPM. Vom Sharkoon-VG4 des Kumpels kann man das nicht behaupten. Der Macho Direct wurde wegen den beengten Platzverhältnissen angeschafft, die einen "richtigen" Macho nicht erlaubten. Reviews sagten meist aus wie toll der kühlen würde, oh well. Und das HDT wurde auf der Herstellerseite ernsthaft als was positives dargestellt. Wieder was gelernt.
Ich für meinen Teil werd mir wohl den Prolimatech Genesis schnappen der Sonntag in der Bucht versteigert wird, drückt mir Daumen (und Finger weg :3 )!


----------



## eisenhardt (17. März 2017)

Hey ich melde mich auch mall wieder mein w3690 rennt immer noch mit 1.5 volt und 4.6ghz keine degradation zu bemmerken seit so 5 monaten glaube ich vllt auch 6  falls es jemmand interessirt. 
Meine kühlung reicht für viel mehr takt leider nicht 360 und 120 radiator nur für die cpu. 
Bei 1.64 volt wird das mit cinebench schon knnap 100 grad heiß.
Hab noch eine frage ist das zeug unter dem Headspreader alles wasser fest ?


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. März 2017)

Wie das Zeug unter dem Heatspreader? Du meinst das Die und die möglichen umliegenden Kondensatoren? Da sollte zumindest kein Wasser herankommen.


----------



## eisenhardt (17. März 2017)

Habe mir überlegt das lot weg zu machen und 2 löcher in den heatspreader zu machen und die wakü da dan anschlißen aber wen die Kondensatoren nicht wasser fest sind mach ich es besser nicht der die sollte es nichts aus machen bin mir da aber auch nicht sicher. 
wollte es mit einer 5 euro cpu testen mfg.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. März 2017)

Des ist Quark, wenn du noch etwas bessere Temps willst, musst du auf Liwuid Metall setzen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. März 2017)

Das wird nicht funktionieren, selbst wenn dort keine Kondensatoren sind (manche CPUs haben da keine).
Erst einmal musst du den Heatspreader 100% dicht auf dem CPU-Package bekommen, von Werk aus sind sie das ja schon einmal nicht. Selbst wenn du das mit Silikon o.ä. ringsherum dicht bekommst, hast du keinerlei Erfahrungswerte wie stabil diese Konstruktion ist. Du weißt nicht, wie lange dieses Gebilde dem Druck des Wassers standhält oder wie gut die Konstruktion den ganzen Kräften der Verschlauchung widersteht.
Des weiteren wirst du garantiert keinerlei Temperaturverbesserungen erwarten können, da unter dem Heatspreader keinerlei Strömungsoptimierung statt finden wird. Das Wasser wird an das Die schießen, drum herum fließen  und im nächsten Augenblick wieder sofort abgesaugt werden. Es findet fast keine Wärmeübertragung statt. Der Heatspreader hilft ja im normalen Betrieb, die Hitze großflächig zu verteilen, damit Kühler nicht nur punktuell arbeiten müssen, da dies ineffizient ist. Deswegen hat man auch keinerlei bessere Temperaturen, wenn man eine WaKü direkt auf dem Die betreibt.
Wie würdest du die WaKü denn 100% dicht und fest am Heatspreader befestigen wollen? Der Schlauchdurchmesser müsste ja gut unter 8mm liegen, was wieder die Leistung bremst.

Testen kannst du natürlich gern, wenn's dumm läuft tötest du nur dein ganzes Mainboard^^


----------



## eisenhardt (17. März 2017)

das mit Liquid Metal versuche ich glaub an einer 5 euro cpu den heatspreader lass ich dan einfach ganz weg den kryos xt kann ich ja sicher auch so montiren .
Dan teste ich ob noch mehr takt 24/7 geht und ob die cpu das überhaupt überlebt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. März 2017)

Kannst du, bringt nur keine Vorteile und erhöht die Gefahr die CPU zu killen, wenn du den Kühler nicht richtig auflegst.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. März 2017)

Bei den 32nm wirds eher schlechter.


----------



## LordEliteX (17. März 2017)

1.3 Volt reichen anscheinend nicht für 4,2 Ghz ^^


----------



## eisenhardt (17. März 2017)

Oder mehr radiator fläche besorgen könnte des noch was bringen noch ein 360er zu dem 360er und 120er was meint ihr ? 
Würde gerne so 1.6volt auf die cpu geben und das dan mit prime 95 testen


----------



## Noxxphox (17. März 2017)

@Lord: da haste aber nicht den besten erwischt. Damit liefen bei mir glaub knapp 4,4Ghz.

Naja was haste am 360er und 120er alles dran? Wenn mit Grafikkarte drin dann lohnt sichs eventuel aber eher für leicht niedrigere temps bei weniger Drehzahl.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. März 2017)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> Oder mehr radiator fläche besorgen könnte des noch was bringen noch ein 360er zu dem 360er und 120er was meint ihr ?
> Würde gerne so 1.6volt auf die cpu geben und das dan mit prime 95 testen


Was hast du für Wassertemperaturen?


----------



## LordEliteX (17. März 2017)

@Noxxphox  

Aber besser als mein X5650  

Vielleicht erwisch ich ja einen noch günstig ^^


----------



## eisenhardt (17. März 2017)

Da ist nur die cpu dran allso pumpe kryos xt dan 120er der wird warm dan 360er der wird lau warm die 120er lüfter laufen mit 1000 rpm. 
hat jemand ein link mit einem temperatursensor kenne mich da mit nicht aus.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. März 2017)

1000rpm? das muss doch laut sein :O
Eventuel die falschen Lüfter? Ich schaffs mit ner h100i mit 2 nb pl2 @ 5v nicht über 65°C im offenen aufbau. Also denk ich mal 75-80°C wenn Case geschlossen ist. Wohlgemerkt die Temperatur war nach 20h Prime (die 65°C). Eitcher 3 und Devision waren die Spiele die die cpu am meisten gamingtechbisch aufgeheizt haben mit 54°C maxcore temp.

@Lord: Dein 5650 war ja auch wirklich kein sonderlich Taktfreudiges Modell.


----------



## LordEliteX (17. März 2017)

Ja der X5650 war net so berauschend ^^ 

Aber die 4Ghz hat er mit recht moderator Spannung geschaft, zumindest für eine gewisse zeit


----------



## eisenhardt (17. März 2017)

Die lüfter sind von arlt  wie viel spannung bekommt die cpu bei dir wen sie bei 65 °C bleibt ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. März 2017)

Den x5650 prüf ich mal durch  hoffe der hat nur was gegen dein Board


----------



## LordEliteX (17. März 2017)

Ich hab den mal verglichen mit dem i7 930 den ich noch hab, und es sah so aus als ob da paar Verfärbungen sind da wo du pins sind.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. März 2017)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> Die lüfter sind von arlt  wie viel spannung bekommt die cpu bei dir wen sie bei 65 °C bleibt ?



sie läuft auf 1,396V @ 4,6Ghz ohne ht. Prime rennt se zwar auch mit 1,36 durch, aber da kommt wieder die Treibercrashs. Hatte es vorher nochnie das wegen cpu oc nen Treiber crasht 

4Ghz  da höt ich die cpu zurückgeschickt xD Meine Anforderung war eigentlich 4,6Ghz mit HT @ 1,35v, aber das wäre schon eine ziemlich guter chip. Selektiert bekommste quasi garnichts ordentliches mehr, leider. Egal für 50€ inkl. Versand ist die cpu in Ordnung


----------



## LordEliteX (17. März 2017)

Vllt bekomm ich den ja mit 1.35 auf 4,4 Ghz ^^ 
Ich teste aber erst mal eine Woche bei 3,8 Ghz die QPI Spannung.


----------



## eisenhardt (17. März 2017)

Habe das mit 1.4 volt und prime auch getestet nur ht war bei mir an dafür aber nur mit 4.4ghz und 81 °C ereicht. 
Vileicht liegt es auch an den alten radiatoren oder der pumpe das müsste jetzt über 7 jahre alt sein und ich weiß nicht wie die von innen ausehen.
Einen AGB hab ich nicht auser den kleinen an der eheim pcps 12 volt pumpe der kryos xt ist erst ein halbes jahr alt von ebay und sauber von innen.
Kann man den wakü gammel haufen so lassen oder könnten ein paar neue teile besserung bringen ?
Hier noch ein Bild  mfg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordEliteX (17. März 2017)

@eisenhardt 

Wie ich sehe hast du auch 504 Grad bei dem einen Sensor  Dachte ich wäre alleine 
Aber 81 Grad für 1,4 Volt ist ok denk ich.  
Kann aber auch vllt sein das die Pumpe nicht mehr die volle Leistung bringt, aber da kenn ich mich zu wenig aus damit.


----------



## eisenhardt (17. März 2017)

Wen du da auch 504 grad hast gehen die sensoren bei uns sicher nicht falsch haha jetzt müssen wir rausfinden was das ist und es kühlen 
Ich muss mich mit der wakü auch mall mehr bescheftigen. Hab da immer nur das billigste zusammen gebaut dan war die cpu kalt und ich hab mich gefreut. aber kälter wer nice


----------



## LordEliteX (17. März 2017)

ich hoffe es ist nur ein auslese Fehler  
Hatte auch schon -50 Grad gehabt


----------



## Noxxphox (17. März 2017)

Ich nutz Hwinfo und hatte bisher keinen Auslesefehler. Eventuel gehen bei mir aber auch nur alle Sensoren 
Naja du kannst den Block mal öffnen und reinschauen. Wenn der seit 7Jahren lief kann der sich ordentlich zugesetzt haben und dadurch nicht mehr ordentlich kühlen. Mit ner customwakü müsstest du weit besser sein als meine h100i mit 2x  nb pl2 @ 5v. Ist fast unhörbar  Klar offener Aufbau, deswegen sag ich ja in nem Case dürfte es nen bissel höher sein. Wenn du HT deaktivierst verlierste denk ich nochmal so 5 6°C.


----------



## eisenhardt (17. März 2017)

der block ist ja erst ein halbes jahr alt der ist innen sauber gewessen. Ich frag mal im wakü bereich nach wegen den alten radiatoren mein geheuse ist auch halb offen der 360er radiator schaut da raus wo so alte dvd laufwerke rein kommen


----------



## Noxxphox (17. März 2017)

Öh okay xD Interesannte Konstelation
Naja eigentlich sollten deine Temps irgendwo so max 70°C haben schätze ich mal mit custom wakü (360er radi). Sicher das der Kontakt ordentlich ist?^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. März 2017)

Eisen, 3 oder 6 RAM Module?
QPI Voltage?


----------



## Noxxphox (17. März 2017)

Was hat die Modulbestückung mit den Temps zu tun? Auch dke QPI heizt nicht nennenswert wenn ich jetzt nicht falsch liege, oder?


----------



## eisenhardt (17. März 2017)

Qpi ist bei 1.35 oder 1.37 volt muss ich schauen und 3600mhz 
Ram habe ich 3 Ares 8gb riegel drin die laufen mit 2400 mhz cl11 und 1.69 volt


----------



## Noxxphox (18. März 2017)

1,69V? Ist das nicht nen bissel viel? Ich meine sollen sich einige mit 1,65V schon den Controller gelynchd haben. Ich hab meinen ram auf 1,6v laufen und bin noch immer am testen ob weniger geht.


----------



## eisenhardt (18. März 2017)

Weniger hab ich noch nicht getestet mach ich morgen. Hab aber etwas über 2600mhz mit mehr getestet ich glaube das waren 1.78 oder so. bei 2666 mhz wollte die kiste ums vereken nicht booten. bei 1.47qpi ging 4ghz qpi takt aber nicht mit 2666mhz ram egal welche timings t1 t2 und t3 alles getestet


----------



## norstein (18. März 2017)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit ECC-RAM aus, kann einer sagen ob das Sabertooth X58 das mit dem neuesten BIOS supportet? Der Xeon kann es ja, aber X58-Boards offiziell nicht, trotzdem geht es bei vielen, z.B. dem P6T mit BIOS-Update.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. März 2017)

Doch die Modulzahl und wpi voltage heizen auch mit, aber 1,69v im imc auch.
Bei so nem hohen qpi ist die RAM-Voltage aber noch nicht wirklich kritisch.


----------



## eisenhardt (18. März 2017)

Wen es nur ecc ram ist sollte das gehen aber reg ecc geht nicht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. März 2017)

mööp, falsch!

Generell ist ECC RAM ohne REG durchaus einsetzbar, nur funktioniert die Fehlerkorrektur nicht. Da kann es bei den sus P6t aber ein BIOS geben, dass das kann, denn auf der p6T Basis gibt es auch Workstationboards.

REG-ECC läuft auf einigen Boards auch, allerdings nicht jeder.
Samsung M393B5273CH0-YH9 hab ich auf Gigabyte ud3r und ud4p getestet, so wie auch auf nem Asus R2E. Das MSI x58 Platinum mag die nicht.
Die CPUs sind ja vom DIE her alle Xeons udn daher eigentlich in der Lage damit um zu gehen.

Garantierne kann einem aber auch bei normalem ECC keiner das er läuft, auch wenn das zu 99% wohl so ist, kann eben mal n RAM auftauchen der es nicht tut.

Nebenbei, die Tage gingen die 4GB Module M393B5273CH0-YH9 in der Bucht teilweise für unter 10€ im 4er-Set weg!


----------



## Aslinger (18. März 2017)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> Wen es nur ecc ram ist sollte das gehen aber reg ecc geht nicht



Bei 2400MHz hast du sicher hohe TRFC Werte? (siehe CPU-Z)
Ich konnte meine Crucial 8 GB Riegel von standardmäßigen 208 auf 173 runter setzen, brauchen dann aber auch bei gleichen Timings und Takt mehr VDimm. Bringt relativ viel Performancegewinn. Im Winrar Bench ganz schön zu sehen. Die letzten Riegel mit 4GB Einzelmodulgröße hatten einen TRFC Wert von 110-130 und die 2GB Riegel um die 88. Ganz normal aufgrund der Modulgröße.

War die VDimm z.B. zu niedrig, ist mir mafia III mit der Zeit immer mit einem Programmfehler abgeschmiert, während alles andere lief.

Echt arg was ihr an Spannungen rein drückt. Mit benötigter 1,21V QPI Spannung bin ich ja eigentlich im Standardbereich.  
Mein 1366er Sys soll mal ein Youngtimer/Oldtimer/Retro Sys werden, darum schonende Spannungen und relativ guter Takt. Da zahlt sich eine Selektion der Chips wieder aus. 

@Eisenhardt
Nun kommt hinzu, dass die Hynix MFR mit extrem schlechten Subtimings  laufen. Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist die Latenz tRFC. Bei den meisten  RAM Kits ist dort ein Wert von 100-150 üblich. Hynix MFR haben hier über  400, was extrem langsam ist. Den tfrc Wert siehst du z.B. in CPU-Z. Soviel ich weiss, haben die Ares diese Hynix Chips drauf. Beim Kauf achtete ich deswegen letzten Jahr darauf, diese Chips nicht zu erwischen und entschied mich für die Crucials. Jo, und ja kein Single Rank! Bei 8GB Modulen gibts das aber eh nicht.


----------



## eisenhardt (18. März 2017)

tRFC hab ich da 347 kann es sein das ich deshalb nur so 1100 punkte im cinebench mit 5 ghz und 2600 mhz ram bekomme ?
wen ja welche wert könnte das sein im bios
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/FJyXSmiWMHg/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. März 2017)

Das gehört zu den 3rd oder tieferen Timings, da musst du mal gucken.


----------



## eisenhardt (18. März 2017)

ok danke mach ich jetzt mall 
gefunden kann das nur auf 160 einstellen und dann startet er nicht mall mehr mit 2000 mhz und 11 13 13 timings Frustrirent.
Er mag dan nur noch 1600 mhz zum starten muss das nacher mall weiter testen


----------



## norstein (19. März 2017)

Prolimatech Genesis Dual Blue Vortex Edition
Erfolgreiches Gebot:	EUR 36,52

ICH BIN DER KÖNIG DER WELT!!1!elf


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. März 2017)

Ach du warst des, hatte bis 25€ noch gedacht, biete ich mit...


----------



## XerXis-V (19. März 2017)

Bis 26,99...

Sehr schade!


----------



## norstein (19. März 2017)

Ach kommt, ihr seid doch schon mit Wasser versorgt, ich derpe hier noch mit nem Scythe Mugen 3 Rev. B herum :3


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. März 2017)

Der Mugen ist doch ganz gut 

Ich bin mit ganz Anderm gut versorgt. Muss erst mal n paar Bundles im HWL verkaufen.


----------



## norstein (19. März 2017)

Ich brauch jetzt eigentlich nur noch nen geeigneten Prozessor. X5650 kriegt man ja für nen Fünfziger nachgeschmissen, wäre irgendwas anderes eventuell noch lohnenswert?


----------



## LordEliteX (19. März 2017)

Der Xeon X5670 (höherer Multi) Ab ca. 70€

Oder der Xeon W3680 (offener Multi) Ab ca. 120 €


----------



## drizzler (19. März 2017)

Vorteil w3680/90 ist auch noch der Ramteiler. Bei X56xx geht maximal 1:10 (beim X5679 sogar nur 1:8). wenn man seinen ram voll ausnutzen will kann das von Vorteil sein.


----------



## LordEliteX (19. März 2017)

Ah ok das wusste ich noch nicht


----------



## norstein (20. März 2017)

Hm, lach mich ruhig aus, aber ich brauch doch im Prinzip eh 200er BCLK um auf 4Ghz zu kommen (20er Multi), da wäre ein 10er Ramteiler doch schon mehr als mein 1866er RAM überhaupt leistet? oO
Picture related, der RAM kommt auch aufs Sabertooth.


----------



## drizzler (20. März 2017)

jo sicher  koenntest so aber den ram auf 2000 versuchen.  den x5650 koenntest du aber all-core aber auch mit dem 21 turbo multi fahren (mit den richtigen monitoring und/oder c-state settings). bei 4ghz und 190bclk biste dann bei 1900mhz ram. bei 200blck bleibt dir nur der 1:8 Teiler und 1600mhz ram, wenn der Ram keine 2000mhz mit macht.

bei cpus die 24+ multis haben waere mehr als der 10er halt ganz nett bei den x-ern zum rumprobieren.


----------



## norstein (20. März 2017)

Ich wär schon ein bisschen enttäuscht wenn mein 1866er Crucial Speicher die 7% Übertaktung auf 2000Mhz nicht mitmacht. 7%, das ist ja wirklich nicht viel. Zumal auch noch der Prolimatech Genesis draufpustet. Wenn man ganz lustig ist kann man bei der Speicherhöhe sogar noch nen weiteren (Ultra Sleek) 140er Lüfter UNTER den Genesis fummeln, dann hat man da an beiden "Hälften" jeweils zwei 140er im Push/Pull Modus.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Guck, wenn man keine Kühlrippen hat, passt da bestimmt ein 13-15mm dicker Lüfter noch zwischen. Zum Vergleich: RAM ohne Kühler ist 31mm hoch.


----------



## Apollon (20. März 2017)

Können wir jetzt bald unseren geliebten Xeon ins Museum schicken gibt es vergleiche gehen AMD ryzen? Und wie gut läuft eine 1080ti auf unseren Xeon?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. März 2017)

Appollon, schickst mir deine 1080Ti, ich teste es, danach bekommst du die freilich zurück 
Aber im Ernst, die wenigsten hier dürften auch nru ansatzweise an eine GTX1080Ti denken.
Asslinger hat glaub ne Titan X drin, selbst die läuft gut.


----------



## norstein (20. März 2017)

Apollon schrieb:


> Können wir jetzt bald unseren geliebten Xeon ins Museum schicken gibt es vergleiche gehen AMD ryzen? Und wie gut läuft eine 1080ti auf unseren Xeon?


Ich hatte eine Menge Hoffnung in Ryzen, aber der hat noch einige Kinderkrankheiten, wegen derer er in Spielen (sehr knapp) hinter einem Stock i7 5820k landet. Diese Leistung kann man auch mit einem Xeon erzielen, wenn man ausreichend übertaktet. In Cinebench und "normalen" Anwendungen ist der Ryzen  dann besser.
Ich denke, dass das mit der zweiten Ryzen-Generation in Ordnung kommen wird. War beim Phenom ja auch schon so, zwischen Phenom und Phenom II lagen Welten.


----------



## Aslinger (20. März 2017)

Als S1366  (Highend Plattform von 2008!) und 2011er  (-3) User sollte man sich das holen: AMD Ryzen: Geruchte um High-End-Desktop-CPU mit 16 Kernen - ComputerBase
Das wird mein werden. 16 Kerne! 

Vergesst die Mainstreamplattformen, hebt euch von der Masse ab! Das tun wir ja schon mit dem Xeon und X58er.


----------



## norstein (20. März 2017)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Als S1366  (Highend Plattform von 2008!) und 2011er  (-3) User sollte man sich das holen: AMD Ryzen: Geruchte um High-End-Desktop-CPU mit 16 Kernen - ComputerBase
> Das wird mein werden. 16 Kerne!
> 
> Vergesst die Mainstreamplattformen, hebt euch von der Masse ab! Das tun wir ja schon mit dem Xeon und X58er.


Wäre ja extrem begrüßenswert, es würde Intel zu nem Move zwingen - entweder die Mondpreise senken oder ebenfalls das >8-Core Segment weiter auszubauen.
Hoffentlich hat das dann nicht wieder Kinderkrankheiten wie JEDE AMD-Entwicklung der letzten fünf Jahre. Die Radeon Fury, die nur 4GB Speicher haben konnte weil HBM1 nicht ausgereift war, die RX 480-Referenzdesigns mit 6-Pin-Stromversorgung die nicht ausgereicht hat, die erste Ryzen-Generation mit Treiberproblemen (W10 benutzt die Cores quasi im Kreis damit nicht einzige Kerne heiß werden und andere sich langweilen, was aber bei Ryzem so keinen Sinn macht aus Gründen, die Kommunikation zwischen den ersten vier und den zweiten vier Kernen die bauartbedingt zu hohe Latenzen hat wenn man die Software nicht darauf optimiert)...
Aber die zweite Generation hat bisher immer den Karren wieder aus dem Dreck gezogen!


----------



## Lexxl (20. März 2017)

Hallo beinander,
schau immer gern in euren Thread, nicht nur weil ich auch zwei x58 Systeme hab, Rampage III in groß und in klein, groß mit 980x und klein mit x5690 also alles was geht,  wie sieht das bei euch aus mit Windoof außer 7, jemand 10 am laufen?
Weil mit Chipsatztreibern seit 2011 nix mehr gekommen ist, Win 8.1 läuft zwar aber immer mit nem (!)
Hat jemand 8Gb Riegel drauf und davon 6Stück, funktioniert?

Dankeschön
Alex


----------



## LordEliteX (20. März 2017)

Win 10 läuft ohne Probleme.


----------



## Lexxl (20. März 2017)

Mit welchem Treiber, mit dem letzten verfügbarem von 2011, ahh wie ich grad seh, bei deinem P6 is ja wenigstens noch 8.1 Support das heißt das 10 auch gut läuft, bei RIIIE ist mit 7 schluss! 
Danke


----------



## drizzler (20. März 2017)

Du kannst Windows 10 mit dem RE III ohne Probleme nutzen. Alle onboard-chips werden ohne Probleme erkannt (sogar das RC Modul wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, habe meins verkauft) und man findet zu allem noch aktuelle Treiber die man in Win10 nutzen kann. Die Herstellerseiten der Boards brauchst du fuer aktuelle Treiber garnicht ansurfen und auch nichts darauf geben wie weit der Support da geht. TurboV laueft sogar unter Windows10 mit Win95!!!! Kompatibilitaetsmodus. Sogar die OC Station habe ich ohne Probs ans laufen bekommen unter Windows 10.


----------



## LordEliteX (20. März 2017)

TurboV läuft bei mir leider nicht mehr :/


----------



## drizzler (20. März 2017)

auch nicht mit win95 komp-modus?


----------



## LordEliteX (20. März 2017)

Das muss ich mal probieren^^
Hast du für Win 8.1 oder für Win7?

Ok hat sich erledigt  das gibts nur bis Win 7^^


----------



## drizzler (20. März 2017)

Jo wie letzte Windows7 Version. Die lief seiner Zeit mit eingestelltem Windows95 Modus unter Windows 10. Kann sein, dass du die Asus-Setup.exe nicht nutzten kannst und die andere in der Zip nutzen musst und/oder die data1.cab per univeral extractor extrahieren musst. Weiss das leider nicht mehr ganz genau, da es schon ne Weile her ist.


----------



## LordEliteX (20. März 2017)

Ja die Asus Setup Datei klappt nicht aber die normale exe klappt mit eingestelltem Kompatibilitätsmodus einwandfrei  

Danke für den Tipp  

Falls ich nochmal einen Bluescreen bekomme muss ich nicht den Rechner neustarten nachdem ich mit Bluescreenview nachgeschaut hab woran es lag ^^


----------



## drizzler (20. März 2017)

norstein schrieb:


> Ich wär schon ein bisschen enttäuscht wenn mein 1866er Crucial Speicher die 7% Übertaktung auf 2000Mhz nicht mitmacht. 7%, das ist ja wirklich nicht viel. Zumal auch noch der Prolimatech Genesis draufpustet. Wenn man ganz lustig ist kann man bei der Speicherhöhe sogar noch nen weiteren (Ultra Sleek) 140er Lüfter UNTER den Genesis fummeln, dann hat man da an beiden "Hälften" jeweils zwei 140er im Push/Pull Modus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hatte mal 3 Luefter verbaut (2 am Turm), was aber nicht wirklich was gebracht hat. Wenn du das so machst kanns du ja mal berichten


----------



## norstein (20. März 2017)

Wird noch ca 3 Wochen dauern, aber dann gibt es Fotos vom 4-Lüfter-Genesis und natürlich Prime95-Temps.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. März 2017)

4 Lüfter Genesis xD Naja ich so meine Zweifel das es groß was bringt, aber die Idee + der Versuch ist einfach geil


----------



## norstein (21. März 2017)

Versuch macht kluch, schlimmstenfalls sieht es halt witzig aus und schadet nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2017)

So, der x5650 von Lord ist eben eingetroffen, vielleicht schaffe ich heut abend noch nen test.
Mir ist nämlich eingefallen dass wir Lord null komma nichts zum Thema Clock Skew udn Amplitude haben testen lassen


----------



## LordEliteX (21. März 2017)

In sachen  Clock Skew und Amplitude habe ich null Erfahrung^^ 

Aber wie gesagt es lief auch ohne da was einzustellen bis zu einem gewissen Punkt  
Bin mal gespannt wie er bei dir laufen wird


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2017)

wir werden sehen  kann aber n bissel dauern, diese wochen wirds eng :-\


----------



## LordEliteX (21. März 2017)

Macht nichts  nur kein Stress. 
Läuft ja jetzt wieder alles einwandfrei


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2017)

Weißt du zufällig was für ram du mal hattest? Der Uncore bei dem ist zickig


----------



## norstein (21. März 2017)

Neues von Norsteins Kumpel: wie ich ja schon gesagt hatte war sein Sharkoon VG4 Case sehr eng und hat die Luftzirkulation nahezu unmöglich gemacht. 
Noxxphox riet dazu, das Seitenteil mal abzulassen.
Hatte den Erfolg, dass der Kasten jetzt auf 1,33V QPI @4,0Ghz (20*200) läuft ohne abzukacken, auch über längere Zeit in Prime95, trotz des Macho Direct, den er noch immer neu aufsetzen muss.
Er hatte wohl Nur ein kleines bisschen WLP auf den Heatspreader getan und damit quasi die Rillen in der Kühlerunterseite "geebnet", aber wohl echt insgesamt zu wenig drangemacht. Ich kenn das ja eher so, dass Leute bei ihrem ersten Versuch alles einschmieren wie ne Mutter die es mit dem Butterbrot gut meint. Aber naja.
Ich habe es jetzt geschafft, ihm ein BitFenix Colossus zu verschaffen, für 10€ Aufpreis gegenüber dem alten Case, auf das er glücklicherweise noch verlängertes Rückgaberecht hatte. Weitaus mehr Platz, zwei 230er und ein 120er Lüfter im Case sollten dann dafür sorgen, dass ein bisschen Frischluft in die Nähe des CPU-Kühlers gelangt. Und wenn er schon am Umbauen ist kann er auch gleich die WLP neu machen.
Außerdem hat er es geschafft seine Referenz-480 (erzeugte eine irre Hitze, das Case-Seitenteil wurde spürbar warm in der Nähe!) gegen eine Asus ROG Strix zu tauschen. Die hat einen anständigen Kühler, könnte ein Windforce 3x sein oder ist zumindest sehr ähnlich. Anscheinend drehen die Lüfter softwarebedingt gerne mal zu weit auf und sorgen so dafür, dass die Karte unnötig laut ist. Aber erstens ist das auch nicht schlimmer als der bescheuerte Axiallüfter an der Referenzkarte, und zweitens kann man das ganze ja einfach per Wattman in angemessene Bahnen lenken.
Das Projekt dürfte dann wohl erstmal abgeschlossen sein, und ich kann mich nun in Ruhe meinem eigenen Bundle widmen.
Danke noch mal an der Stelle an alle die dazu Tipps und Hinweise gegeben haben!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2017)

So, Lords x5650 hab ich jetzt auf das R2E gepackt, 1,3v qpi + 1 bin; VCore 1,275v; LLC an, 200mhz bclk, Multi 20 manuell, vorher ist er da abgeschiert, weil er den Turbo gesetzt hat, 4,4ghz mit den Settings wäre auch etwas zu schön.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordEliteX (21. März 2017)

Ram waren von G-Skill 1600er
Und der Turbo war immer aus  also mehr als 4Ghz hatte ich nicht stabil zum laufen bekommen, hatte aber auch nie mehr als 1.33 Vcore gegangen.

Bei Prime95 lief er meistens erstaunlich lange.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2017)

Wo ist er am schnellsten weg gewesen?

Edit: Wie geschrieben, der läuft auf 1,275v VCore mit LLC, das schau ich mal ob ich das noch 1-3 Bins runter bekomme.
QPI sind glaub 1,30625? Also unter 1,31v

Was hier rein haut sund die Lufttemps im Keller, hier sind keine 14Grad


----------



## LordEliteX (21. März 2017)

Gta 5 lief gut ne Stunde
World of Tanks 30min 
Rainbow Six Siege auch so 30min (Ist hier komischer weiße im Menü abgeschmiert)


----------



## norstein (21. März 2017)

Wenn der 4,4 mitmachen würde, würde ich sofort ein Kaufangebot spammen :3


----------



## LordEliteX (21. März 2017)

Also meine neue CPU macht 4,2 Ghz mit etwas mehr als 1.3 Volt

Läuft aber grad mit 3,8 Ghz. Teste erst mal die Spannung vom QPI. Werde die mal Schrittweise runtersetzen. Liegt momentan bei 1.3 Volt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2017)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Gta 5 lief gut ne Stunde
> World of Tanks 30min
> Rainbow Six Siege auch so 30min (Ist hier komischer weiße im Menü abgeschmiert)


Also, das kann ich so nicht testen, davon hab ich ja mal gar nix da 
BF3 ist bei der GPU sehr zickig, aber CPU?
Ich versuchs mal mit Prime und Linx



norstein schrieb:


> Wenn der 4,4 mitmachen würde, würde ich sofort ein Kaufangebot spammen :3


Ähm, ja, da hab ich aber hoffentlich Vorkaufsrecht als Tester   
Ich glaub aber kaum, dass die so gut geht, also zumindets nicht mit vertretbarem aufwand.
Mit 1,43V sicherlich, das macht ja sogar mein 45nm X5560 mit. Aber das ist ja wohl nicht der Sinn der geschichte


----------



## LordEliteX (21. März 2017)

BF3 hätte ich vllt mal testen sollen ^^ 
Bf1 hatte ich mal getestet da hatte ich keinerlei Probleme, hatte aber auch davor die Spannung mal wieder erhöht gehabt  

Da die neue CPU nicht so rumzickt, kann es ja nur an der alten CPU gelegen haben  würde mich stark wundern wenn die bei die ohne Probleme laufen würde ^^
Da Chris mir immer versucht hat zu helfen und auch jetzt die CPU für mich testet hat er natürlich Vorrang was sowas betrifft


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2017)

Mit dem alten NT wollte se erst noch etwas zicken, jetzt hängt das Seasonic Platinum Fanless dran


----------



## LordEliteX (21. März 2017)

Da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2017)

Hab gerade vcore gesenkt, da je 30 Min nix war


----------



## LordEliteX (21. März 2017)

Prime95 lief gut 1 Stunde und 30min, hatte dann abgebrochen. 
Zocken ging aber gar nicht mehr.  

Wenn du mal Zeit hast kannst du ja mal paar Games anzocken und mal gucken wie es da läuft


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2017)

Mach ich dann, muss aber erst mal geob die Grenzen ausloten.


----------



## LordEliteX (21. März 2017)

Was für Werte testest du gerade?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2017)

VCore 1,263v + LLC, 1,30v QPI


----------



## LordEliteX (21. März 2017)

so in etwa war bei mir der stabile wert für 4Ghz 
bei mir waren es 1.268 oder so.

Bin etwas überrascht das es noch läuft ^^ 
Aber mal bei den Spielen abwarten^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2017)

Aktuell laufen 6 Threads Primen plus Valley


----------



## LordEliteX (21. März 2017)

Und die anderen 6 Threads? ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2017)

Na n bissel was braucht Unigine Valley auch.


----------



## LordEliteX (21. März 2017)

Achso ja das stimmt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2017)

Ich hab aber sicher etwas anders eingestellt als du 
Ich hab nämlich 900mV CPU-Amplitude und 70ps Clock Skew auf CPU und PCIe
Wobei der PCIe Takt auf 103 MHz steht, wie ich es eigentlich immer mache.
Das tut nict weh, ich hab aber das gefühl es hilft beim OC etwas.

Ansonsten, Während Games istd ie CPU ja nicht 100% ausgelastet. Was ich nicht weiß, wie hoch war dein Uncore getaktet? aktuell läuft der nur auf 3,2 GHz, recht wenig; udn der RAM hat nru 1203MHz, da muss ich eh noch mal ran, aber es scheint schon rel. robust zu sein aktuell.

Muss nach dem WE mal sehen ob ich die 780Ti oder 780 non-Ti einbaue, und dann kann ich auch mal richtig zocken  Aktuell ist ne GTX285 drin


----------



## LordEliteX (21. März 2017)

Uncore ist doch immer das doppelte vom Ram also waren es bei mir auch 3200 alles darüber ging nicht. 
Kannst ja mal meine Einstellungen nehmen sonst verfällt es ja das Ergebnis  

Ja Games lasten nicht zu 100% aus aber die belasten die CPU anders als so ein Benchmark. In R6 war ich aber nah an den 100% dran  waren glaub 98% Auslastung


----------



## drizzler (21. März 2017)

na bei den xeons muss der uncore nicht das doppelte sein. den aktuellen x5660 den ich nutze mag 2:1 ueberhaupt nicht, 1.8 1.9 und 2+ und mehr geht aber.


----------



## LordEliteX (21. März 2017)

Ja das hab ich auch gelesen aber der mochte aber nur immer das doppelte vom ram ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2017)

Das liegt am board, meines hat aktuell ja 1203/3207 oder so


----------



## LordEliteX (21. März 2017)

ich hatte 3400 mal probiert da kam ich nicht mal bis ins windows


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2017)

Mit 3600 lief er vorhin schon mal

Edit:
Ich teste jetzt BF3 mit der GTX285


----------



## LordEliteX (21. März 2017)

Gut das die Grafik nicht gut aussehen muss dafür


----------



## BlueKingMuch (21. März 2017)

Ist es eigentlich bei den (für sinnvolles OC) Bordpreisen für 1366 noch sinnvoll sich aus dem Gebrauchtmarkt was zusammenzustoppeln wenn man auf mehr Kerne aus ist (besonders hinsichtlich Ryzen)?


----------



## LordEliteX (21. März 2017)

Ein Kumpel ist vor gut nem halben Jahr auch noch auf 1366 umgestiegen und bereut es kein bisschen. 
Das MSI board gibt es für 80 € den Xeon X5650 für 50€ 

Wenn man den Rest noch vom anderen PC hat ist das noch lohnenswert find ich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2017)

Ich bin da skeptisch, wenn Ryzen R5 jetzt kommen.


----------



## LordEliteX (21. März 2017)

Ich würde auch erst mal abwarten. 
Wenn man aber schnell was brauch zum zocken ist der Preis noch unschlagbar find ich.


----------



## drizzler (21. März 2017)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich auch gelesen aber der mochte aber nur immer das doppelte vom ram ^^



nicht mitbekommen, dass du das MSI Brett nutzt. Dann hast du ja leider eh das Uncore Problem.

Zu dem Ryzen vs Westmere koennte man glaube ich ne ganze Seite schreiben, wenn man Einsatzzweck/PL/Features/Strom etc. einbezieht.

Ein gutes 4,3 4,4 OC bietet ungefaehr 75% ST und 60 % MT Leistung eines 4GHZ 8Core Ryzen (CPU-Z). Daher koennte Westmere gegen den 6Core Ryznen weiterhin anstinken was P/L betrifft  (und was man an Features noetig hat AVX(2) FMA3 etc).


----------



## LordEliteX (21. März 2017)

Nene hab das Asus P6T SE ^^


----------



## drizzler (21. März 2017)

ah werd wohl alt und verwirrt ;D


----------



## LordEliteX (21. März 2017)

haha


----------



## Noxxphox (21. März 2017)

Werden wir das nicht alle? Sage ich als 21 1/2 jähriger xD


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2017)

Also, hab jetzt schon zwei Kapitel BF3 gespielt, das rennt.


----------



## LordEliteX (21. März 2017)

Ja BF1 konnte ich auch lange spielen ohne Probleme aber trotzdem schon komisch ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2017)

Ich fürchte, dass dein BIOS irgendwas mit dem x5650 verkackt hat.
Teste es wue gesagt demnächst gerne auch noch mit der 780er, mal sehen was da raus kommt.
Aber dazu brauch ich Zeit.


----------



## LordEliteX (21. März 2017)

Hatte das Bios auch mal resetet. 
Mhh schon echt merkwürdig..

Aber BF lastet die CPU nicht so aus wie die anderen Games


----------



## norstein (21. März 2017)

Die Diese 80€-Sofortkauf-Boards  haben aber kein USB 3.0 und SATA 6GB/s.
Lohnen tut sich das eher über Auktionen oder Ebay Kleinanzeigen - so kamen ein Kumpel und ich jeweils für 55€ an ein Asus Sabertooth X58 - das hat beides.
Auf USB3 kann man ja noch verzichten wenn man keinen schnellen USB-Stick braucht, aber wenn du nur SATA2 bzw. 3GB/s hast, dann bremst das einfach aktuelle SSDs auf 70% ihrer Leistung.
Von der Leistung fürs Geld her lohnt es sich definitiv. Wenn es ein bisschen mitläuft bekommt man Board, Prozessor und Kühler zusammen für 150€. Dafür kriegst du mit Sicherheit keinen Ryzen, der da mithält.
Das Problem ist eher: willst du wirklich Sockel 1366? Denn das bedeutet nun mal auch: kein USB 3.1, RAM-Speed selbst mit OC maximal 2000Mhz (DDR4-Speicher kannst du aktuell soweit ich weiß schon mit 3400Mhz Stock kaufen), kein M.2, kein Quad Channel.
Die nächsten zwei Jahre wirst du sicher noch alles auf maximalen Details in 1080p spielen können, von der CPU her. Wenn du was langfristigeres willst ist 1366 aber keine Option. Da würde ich für den schmalen Geldbeutel eher ein zukunftssicheres Board mit Mindestens 3000er Speicher und nen G4560 empfehlen, der dann einem aktuellen i5 oder besser i7 weichen kann wenn es benötigt wird. Ich bin tendenziell ein Freund von AMD, würde aber warten bis der Ryzen die Kinderkrankheiten überstanden hat. War ja schon z.B. beim Phenom so, dass der an sich kaum zu gebrauchen war, der Phenom II dann aber ein klasse Prozessor. Ich kenn Leute die sind heut noch mit dem Phenom II x4 965 unterwegs.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. März 2017)

USB3 ist was schönes an den Boards. Langsames internet, aber Spiele aufn usb und so von main pc auf x58 System übertragen für Tests. N Dutzend Spiele i  knapp 45min - 1h. Will nicht wissen wie lange das mit usb2 oder übers inet gedauert hätte .
Hab ich glück das das geschenkte Board USB3 hat


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2017)

USB 3 kannst über ne Steckkarte nachrüsten, und Knogle hatte schon NVMes direkt an PCIe gebootet  wer braucht das Sata3?


----------



## Spieler22 (21. März 2017)

Sata 3Gbit oder Sata 6Gbit macht in der Praxis exakt 0 fühlbaren unterschied.
1366 hat Tripplechannel und läuft daher schneller als die Dualchannel DDR4 Boards bis 3000er Ram. Ram ist das letzte was bei nem x58 System limitieren dürfte, man merkt ja nichtmal zwischen 1600er und 2000er n Unterschied.
Das einzige Problem ist halt der Verbrauch, der ist bei x58 selbst im Idle unverhältnismäßig hoch. 
Einen g4560 mit einem 4,4 Ghz Sechskerner zu vergleichen ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nur grober Unfug. Alle spiele der letzten Zeit skalieren mit 4, viele mit 6 und manche sogar mit 8 Kernen. Da kommste mit nem 3,5Ghz Dualcore nicht weit. Zumal du die X58 Board+Cpu für nahezu den gleichen Preis wieder abstoßen kannst, wenn du dann doch mal auf ne vernünftige moderne Plattform wechseln willst. Sicher, 1366 erfordert ein gewisses Maß an Interesse und Arbeit, weil @stock absolut nichts mehr zu holen ist, aber mit ~4Ghz kannst du absolut alles machen und bist außer beim Benchen in keinem Spiel langsamer unterwegs, weil du sowieso ab 1080p im Grafiklimit hängst.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. März 2017)

Beim nachrüsten muss mans aber auch wieder dazu kaufen . Und dad is doof^^


----------



## norstein (22. März 2017)

>Sata 3Gbit oder Sata 6Gbit macht in der Praxis exakt 0 fühlbaren unterschied.
Stimmt so nicht. Ich habe einen sehr deutlichen Unterschied gemerkt, als ich mein Asus-Board beim zweiten Defekt gegen ein Gigabyte mit SATA 6GB/s tauschte. Also nicht nur sieht man es in Benchmarks schwarz auf weiß, ich kann auch ganz klar sagen: Ladezeiten in Spielen (Skyrim Remastered, League of Legends) sind jetzt ganz objektiv gut >30% kürzer. Der Rest der Hardware ist gleich geblieben.

>1366 hat Tripplechannel und läuft daher schneller als die Dualchannel DDR4 Boards bis 3000er Ram
Abgesehen davon, dass du offensichtlich fehlinterpretierst, was Dual- und Triple Channel genau machen, haben DDR4-Boards teilweise bereits Quad Channel.

>Einen g4560 mit einem 4,4 Ghz Sechskerner zu vergleichen ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nur grober Unfug.
Die wenigsten hier betreiben ihren Xeon über 4,0 Ghz, aber darum soll es hier nicht gehen. Es ist überhaupt kein Unfug, diese Prozessoren miteinander zu vergleichen. Sie sind zum gleichen Preis erhältlich, und während der Xeon deutlich schneller ist, kann der Pentium jederzeit durch einen besseren Prozessor ersetzt werden, weil er eben auf zukunftssicheren Boards daherkommt und mit zukunftssicherem RAM zusammenarbeitet. Beide Anschaffungen haben ihre Berechtigung, je nachdem ob man in zwei Jahren ein ganz neues System kaufen kann/will oder lieber nur Prozessor und GPU auswechseln.

>Zumal du die X58 Board+Cpu für nahezu den gleichen Preis wieder abstoßen kannst, wenn du dann doch mal auf ne vernünftige moderne Plattform wechseln willst.
Steile These, aber das gilt jetzt noch, weil die Xeons eben noch nicht limitieren in Spielen. In zwei Jahren kann das ganz anders aussehen, grade jetzt wo AMD bezahlbare Achtkerner anbietet und Intel noch im Sommer nachlegen wird, wird sicherlich der Durchschnitts-PC eines Gamers stärker aufgestellt sein, und die Anforderungen von Spielen werden deshalb, und weil eine neue Konsolengeneration ins Haus steht, ansteigen. Wenn der Xeon dann nicht mehr oben mitspielt wird die Nachfrage entsprechend weit geringer sein.

Auch wird hier mal wieder Xeon @ 50% OC mit Stock-Vierkernern verglichen, das ist albern. Auch moderne Prozessoren mit mehr IPC und neuen Befehlssätzen wie AVX (darf man nicht unterschätzen!) kann man übertakten. Ich sag nicht man soll sich keinen 1366er holen - im Gegenteil, es kann ne super Lösung sein, und ich bin grade im Begriff es selbst zu tun. Aber es ist nun mal nicht in jeder Situation die optimale Lösung. Mehr habe ich nicht behauptet.
Ich wäre da jetzt gar nicht so detailliert drauf eingegangen, aber der Ton macht die Musik, und mir "groben Unsinn" vorzuwerfen wenn die eigenen Argumente so dünn sind, das ist schon ein bisschen frech.


----------



## drizzler (22. März 2017)

Ich sag ja man kann Seiten dazu schreiben 

Greif mal nur 2 Sachen raus :
Thema USB / Sata3 /NVME 
USB / Sata3 kann man mit anstaendigen Adpatern fullspeed nachruesten, bei den letzten X58 Boards mit 9182 Controller ist Sata3 nahezu fullspeed schon mit an Board, die Boards mit 9128 Controller (wie das Asus Sabertooth) kann man Sata3 maessig eher vergessen, wenn man daran das OS betreiben will. Da sind die wichtigen 4K Werte selbst mit aktuelle OROMS fuers Bios schlechter als am ICH10R Sata II. USB 3.0 ist bei den "neueren" Boards auch dabei.
NVMe geht als BOOTDEVICE ohne basteln mit der Samsung 960 dank Rom, fuer alle anderen Platten ohne Rom gibt's ne Bastelloesung, siehe hier : Booting Samsung SM961 on ASUS P6T SE mainboard

4Kerner + AVX(2)
Kenne aktuell keine Spiele Engine die AVX unterstuetzt. Bis Engines davon profitieren wirds gemessen an der Zeitspanne bis SSE 4x Unterstuetzung gefunden hat wohl noch ne Weile dauern. Bis dahin wird man denke ich mit 12 Threads besser fahren als  mit 8, auch wenns nur auf Spiele bezogen ist. Wenn man sich hier teilweise die Skalierungsbenches von PCGH anguckt, wo ein 10kerner mit 2ghz pro Kern ausreicht um ins GPU Limit zu Laufen, dann sieht man doch wohin der Trend geht. Nen 4 Kerner wuerde ich mir jetzt absolut nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## drizzler (22. März 2017)

norstein schrieb:


> Die Diese 80€-Sofortkauf-Boards  haben aber kein USB 3.0 und SATA 6GB/s.
> Lohnen tut sich das eher über Auktionen oder Ebay Kleinanzeigen - so kamen ein Kumpel und ich jeweils für 55€ an ein Asus Sabertooth X58 - das hat beides.
> Auf USB3 kann man ja noch verzichten wenn man keinen schnellen USB-Stick braucht, aber wenn du nur SATA2 bzw. 3GB/s hast, dann bremst das einfach aktuelle SSDs auf 70% ihrer Leistung.
> Von der Leistung fürs Geld her lohnt es sich definitiv. Wenn es ein bisschen mitläuft bekommt man Board, Prozessor und Kühler zusammen für 150€. Dafür kriegst du mit Sicherheit keinen Ryzen, der da mithält.
> ...




Ramspeed geht zumindest auf 2100 oder bis nahe 2200 mhz. Ersteres lief bei mir schon selbst mit normalen Spannungen. Im overclock.net Forum haben es auch welche hoeher geschafft.
Aber DDR3 vs DDR4 nur mit puren Taktraten zu Vergleichen is eh Banane bei unterschiedlichen Architekturen. Man brauch sich ja nur mal die Aida-Benches anschauen was den Durchsatz angeht.
Zukunftssicher wuerde ich LGA 1151 nicht gerade nennen. Bis in 2 Jahren EOL und keine 6-8-10 Kerner die man dann kostenguenstig draufpacken koennte, da schlicht nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. März 2017)

Norstein, quad channel ist aber Enthusiast Markt, also hier vernachlässigbar.

Und der dritte Channel bringt ehen mehr RAM-Durchsatz., hinzu kommen deutlich niedrigere latenzen 

Zeig mir mal ddr4 mit 2133-7-7-7-24


----------



## norstein (22. März 2017)

Hier mal ein kurzer Realitycheck für alle die meinen, Triple Channel wäre Dual Channel haushoch überlegen.
Was die Latenzen angeht: das stimmt, aber es gibt ja durchaus auch DDR3-Boards mit Skylakesupport.
Ein 1366er-Board (das MSI zähle ich mal nicht, weil das mit schnellem RAM gar nicht klarkommt) bekommt man um ca 110€. Dann darf man noch SATA/USB3 nachrüsten für ~30€, braucht im Prinzip nen Kühler für mindestens 50€. "Kann man auch günstiger kriegen" zieht nicht, denn das selbe gilt für 1151er Hardware. Da man außerdem aus mindestens 2 Quellen kauft, rechne ich 10€ Versand drauf, macht ~200€ ohne RAM (macht am meisten Sinn, denn beide Systeme könnten ja identischen RAM nutzen).
Für 30€ bekommt man auf Ebay das  Gigabyte H170M-HD3, ein 1151er Board von Gigabyte, mit Support für schnellen Speicher, SATA 6GB/s, USB3 bereits vorhanden. Dazu für 159€ nen i5 6500 mit Stock Kühler. Auch hier wieder ~10€ für Versand aus zwei Quellen, et voilà: 2 Board-Prozessor-Kühler-Kombinationen für 200€.
Den Xeon kann man nun, mit etwas Geschick, auf 6*4Ghz prügeln, der Skylake hat erstmal "nur" 4*3,2Ghz - dafür aber erheblich mehr Instruktionen pro Takt und einige neue Features dank denen er und der übertaktete Xeon in Spielebenchmarks annähernd gleichauf liegen, dabei braucht er weniger als halb so viel Strom.

Ich will den Xeon nicht bashen, im Gegenteil, ich bin selber grade im Begriff mir einen anzuschaffen. Ich sage nur, dass es keine ultimative Lösung gibt und Sockel 1366 nicht das second coming of Jesus ist wie man so schön sagt, sondern "nur" eine gute, und völlig legitime, Option, die wir hier eben aus Gründen gewählt haben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. März 2017)

Die Frage ist doch was du brauchst.
Der Vorteil von TrippleChannel kommt eh erst zum tragen, wenn DualChannel schon limitiert, sonst hast du nur den minimalen Vorteil, das du evtl. den Wartezyklen auf die dritte Bank ausweichst.

Wenn du aber wirklich den RAM-Durchsatz brauchst verliert dual gegen trippel natürlich, bei gleichen Voraussetzungen.
Da Spiele eher an der Zugriffzeit denn der maximalen Transferrate hängen, macht hoher Takt bei geringer Latenz natürlich was aus.

Tripple Channel RAM liegt etwa bei 24-29gb/s an Transferrate im 1366, je nach Takt. Mit so extremen RAMs wie 2133-7-7-7-24 landet man sogar über 30.
Trotzdem, Spiele hängen sich da noch eher an der RAM-Menge auf.

Und hey, ich sehe 1366 heute noch kritischer als du, einen Kauf empfehle och nur Leuten die sehr genau wissen was se tun, und Spaß haben wollen. Produktiv lohnt 1366 nur bei Bestandsusern, sprich i7 920 gegen x56** tauschen, RAM aufstocken...


----------



## Spieler22 (22. März 2017)

norstein schrieb:


> Ich habe einen sehr deutlichen Unterschied gemerkt, als ich mein Asus-Board beim zweiten Defekt gegen ein Gigabyte mit SATA 6GB/s tauschte. Also nicht nur sieht man es in Benchmarks schwarz auf weiß, ich kann auch ganz klar sagen: Ladezeiten in Spielen (Skyrim Remastered, League of Legends) sind jetzt ganz objektiv gut >30% kürzer. Der Rest der Hardware ist gleich geblieben.


 Hast du mit der Stoppuhr daneben gesessen? Wenn LoL fühlbar schneller läd Hut ab. Ich merke ja kaum beim Booten von Windows einenn Unterschied  --> Ist daher für mich absolut kein Argument, weil der praktische Nachteil gegen 0 geht für den Casual-Gamer.



norstein schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass du offensichtlich fehlinterpretierst, was Dual- und Triple Channel genau machen, haben DDR4-Boards teilweise bereits Quad Channel.


 TrippleChannel erhöht den theoretischen Datendurchsatz gegenüber Dualchannel mit gleichen Ramsteinen um 50%.  Quadchannel findest du nur auf absoluten High-End Boards. Ramspeed ist davon abgesehen sowas von irrelevant für die FPS, wenn man von Ryzen jetzt mal absieht. Und nicht auf 720 FPS spielt um sein 240Hz Monitor zu füttern 



norstein schrieb:


> >Die wenigsten hier betreiben ihren Xeon über 4,0 Ghz, aber darum soll es hier nicht gehen. Es ist überhaupt kein Unfug, diese Prozessoren miteinander zu vergleichen. Sie sind zum gleichen Preis erhältlich, und während der Xeon deutlich schneller ist, kann der Pentium jederzeit durch einen besseren Prozessor ersetzt werden, weil er eben auf zukunftssicheren Boards daherkommt und mit zukunftssicherem RAM zusammenarbeitet. Beide Anschaffungen haben ihre Berechtigung, je nachdem ob man in zwei Jahren ein ganz neues System kaufen kann/will oder lieber nur Prozessor und GPU auswechseln.


Ich bleibe dabei, die 50€ für den Pentium kannst du genauso gut verbrennen. Selbst wenn die IPC höher ist, so sind 2 Kerne schon heute nicht mehr zeitgemäß, da brauchst du gar nicht drüber nachdenken ob der Xeon in 2 Jahren zu schwach ist, wenn sein Kontrahent schon jetzt zu schwach ist. 



norstein schrieb:


> >Zumal du die X58 Board+Cpu für nahezu den gleichen Preis wieder abstoßen kannst, wenn du dann doch mal auf ne vernünftige moderne Plattform wechseln willst.
> Steile These, aber das gilt jetzt noch, weil die Xeons eben noch nicht limitieren in Spielen. In zwei Jahren kann das ganz anders aussehen, grade jetzt wo AMD bezahlbare Achtkerner anbietet und Intel noch im Sommer nachlegen wird, wird sicherlich der Durchschnitts-PC eines Gamers stärker aufgestellt sein, und die Anforderungen von Spielen werden deshalb, und weil eine neue Konsolengeneration ins Haus steht, ansteigen. Wenn der Xeon dann nicht mehr oben mitspielt wird die Nachfrage entsprechend weit geringer sein.


 Die X58 Boards sind seit 2-3 Jahren relativ wertstabil mal 30€ rauf mal 30€ runter. Dabei ist Ryzen jetzt schon mit eingepreist. Die Mainboardpreise waren vor Ryzen mal bei ca 120€-150€ pro gutem Board ( Frühjahr/Sommer 2016 ) und jetzt eher schon bei ca 100€. 



norstein schrieb:


> Auch wird hier mal wieder Xeon @ 50% OC mit Stock-Vierkernern verglichen, das ist albern. Auch moderne Prozessoren mit mehr IPC und neuen Befehlssätzen wie AVX (darf man nicht unterschätzen!) kann man übertakten. Ich sag nicht man soll sich keinen 1366er holen - im Gegenteil, es kann ne super Lösung sein, und ich bin grade im Begriff es selbst zu tun. Aber es ist nun mal nicht in jeder Situation die optimale Lösung. Mehr habe ich nicht behauptet.
> Ich wäre da jetzt gar nicht so detailliert drauf eingegangen, aber der Ton macht die Musik, und mir "groben Unsinn" vorzuwerfen wenn die eigenen Argumente so dünn sind, das ist schon ein bisschen frech.


 Der Pentium g4560  ist ein DUALCORE Prozessor mit HT. Hat also 2+2 Threads, der Xeon hat 6+6 Threads. Außerdem muss ich doch die von jedem Xeon erreichbaren 4Ghz als Referenz nehmen, niemand kauft sich aktuell einn lga 1366 und übertaktet nicht 

Vor einem Jahr gab es keine Alternative unter 500€-600€ für Board+Ram+Cpu um 6 echte Kerne zu bekommen. Wenn mir mein Board und auch mein Ersatzboard jetzt abrauchen sollten, würde ich wohl zu Ryzen greifen.


----------



## drizzler (22. März 2017)

Hey,

ich sitze gerade an meinen Rams. Bis auf den Ausflug auf 2100mhz habe ich sonst eigentlich bis jetzt kaum RamOC betrieben. Meine Avexirs sind 1600mhz 9/9/9/24 1,5 Volt und laufen aktuell auf 1880mhz mit 8/10/9/24 und 1,52 Volt.

Ich bekomm leider zum verrecken die tRCD nicht kleiner als 10, egal ob mit mehr vdimm (mehr als 1,65 leg ich nicht an) oder qpi/vtt. Spielt da ein subtiming mit rein oder macht der Ram einfach nicht mehr mit? Die 10 macht er auch bei den 2100mhz mit, deswegen hoffte ich auf weniger.

Edit : Waren doch nur 11 bei 2100, vertan. Interessieren wuerde es mich aber trotzdem


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. März 2017)

So, heute mal fx für nen 10er BF4 gekauft für den x5650 test  doof nur, dass jetzt mein Datenvolumen vom LTE alle ist, ich hasse es einfach :-\


----------



## LordEliteX (24. März 2017)

Ich hätte dir auch meine Origin Daten gegeben dann hättest du es nicht kaufen müssen ^^
Datenvolumen für dsl -.- größte kake


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. März 2017)

Ich hab nur LTE@Home, was anderes gibts hie rnicht, wenn du nicht mit weniger als DSl 1000 arbeiten willst.

Edit:
Darum auch gekauft, wegen der DVDs, so waren es nru etwa 6,7 GB, sonst 30GB


----------



## LordEliteX (24. März 2017)

Ohje das sind ja Zeiten dann wie in ner Steinzeit 
Da wird jeder Patch zu ner Qual


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. März 2017)

Na LTE hat 50k


----------



## LordEliteX (24. März 2017)

Aber mit Datenvolumen  
Wie viel GB pro Monat hast du?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. März 2017)

30GB, mehr geht im Standardpaket ja leider nicht.
Mit 50GB hätte ich im Normalfall nicht mal ansatzweise Probleme


----------



## LordEliteX (24. März 2017)

Ja im Normalfall ja  
Aber dann kommen paar Patches und es reicht nicht ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. März 2017)

Ach du Steam Patchrs gehen ja mit dem Notebook bei meiner Mutter, da ist es dann egal, aber dazu hatte ich heute keine Lust/Zeit.


----------



## LordEliteX (24. März 2017)

Lad mal GTA 5  
Brauchst du 2 Monate


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. März 2017)

Bei meiner Mutter? Nö.
Mal davon ab, ich fand GTA3 schon nur noch so lala. GTA1 war genial, danach ging es bergab


----------



## LordEliteX (24. März 2017)

Pff  
Und schon BF4 gezockt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. März 2017)

5 Minuten, sieht netz aus, jetzt muss ich nur den x5650 erst mal richtig aufbauen...


----------



## drizzler (25. März 2017)

Habe mir die Woche auch ein Sabertooth geschossen (guenstig, da Marvell Controller wohl fratze).


Der E5649, den ich auf 4400+  mit 220 blck auf dem Gigabyte X58A OC hatte, hat nun definitiv darunter gelitten. Braucht zum Sata booten nun 1,28 qpi im Vergleich zu vorher 1,175 Standard. Aber er tut es noch.  Das tote MSI X58 ist leider auch mit neuem Bioschip immer noch tot :/.

Anbei ein BiosMod fuer das Sabertooth mit aktuellsten Roms fuer die Controller (sollte die Performance des 9128 etwas verbessern) und dem aktuellsten Microcode ( Version 1D von 2015). Bios ist aus dem winraid.com Forum, habe es nur um den Microcode ergaenzt.

Wie immer, flashen auf eigene Gefahr.

Hab jetzt im Vergleich zum Asus mal wieder die Krise gekriegt wie lahm das X58 OC bootet mit all den Checks, oder das Bios ist einfach nur lahm. Ist das eigentlich bei den anderen Gigabytes auch so? Hab nur das von Gigabyte bis jetzt gehabt, sonst von Asus fast alles mal in den Fingern gehabt.


----------



## egert217 (27. März 2017)

Sabertooth ist leider meiner Erfahrung nach das schlimmste board, immer geht irgendwas ein, ich hatte 2 von denen, eines mit kaputtem Soundchip und eines wo 2 RAM slots nur bei gutem Wetter funktioniert haben 

Selbst die P6T sind meiner meinung nach besser, von P6X58 und R3X mal ganz abgesehen, Gigabyte boards ab dem UD-3 sind auch eine gute Wahl... (X58A-OC villeicht nicht wegen den wenigen IOs würd ich es nicht für den 0815 1366er build nehmen)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. März 2017)

Wer baut heute noch 0815-4711-1366-Biulds 

Edit:
Mal sehen welcher Bott diese Telefonnummer wählt


----------



## drizzler (27. März 2017)

Das X58 OC rennt bei mir im Main. Bin Purist . Habe aber bis jetzt auch noch nie mehr als USB gebraucht, wobei das Bluetoothmodul beim R3E schon ganz praktisch war, wenn die Kopplung mit dem Handy mal funktioniert hat . Sogar die OC App hat dann funktioniert .


----------



## LordEliteX (27. März 2017)

Hier noch mal eine kleines Update zu meiner neuen CPU:

Bin von 1.3 auf 1.281 Volt QPI Spannung gegangen und es läuft noch alles einwandfrei  Für 200 BCLK nicht schlecht find ich. 
Mal gucken wie weit ich noch runtergehen kann, 

Mit der alten CPU hab ich 1.3 Volt gebraucht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. März 2017)

Ich muss deinen x5650 endlich mal in ein Case stecken  und die 780 dazu...
Na vielleicht schaffe ich das gleich noch.


----------



## LordEliteX (27. März 2017)

Wäre nicht schlecht ja


----------



## norstein (28. März 2017)

Kennt ihr das wenn ihr etwas altbekanntes mit Verstand anschaut, und plötzlich sieht es total fremd aus?
Als ich mir grade meine Gehäuselüfter ansah fragte ich mich erstmals was zum Teufel ich mir dabei gedacht habe, sechs 120er in das Case zu stecken, wenn an jedem einzelnen der Plätze auch ein überlegener 140er supportet wird, der für den selben Luftstrom nur die halbe Lautstärke braucht.
Jetzt werden erstmal unverzüglich 140er mit 800RPM bestellt, dann klingt der PC auch nicht mehr wie ein startender Jet :/


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. März 2017)

So, erneut ne Stunde BF3, diesesmal Online, gespielt, keine Auffälligkeiten, bis auf den Absturz, weil ich offensichtlich das spiel irgendwie ein zweites mal gestartet hatte  war ganz zu Anfang, danach liefs problemlos.
Mal sehen ob ich morgen oder freitag mal bf4 testen kann. Muss erst mal ne hdd/ssd zusätzlich dran hängen, die 80er ssd vom Benchtable ist voll


----------



## LordEliteX (29. März 2017)

Musst dir mal Wot oder Rainbow Six Siege holen da hatte ich immer Probleme BF1 bzw BF4 hatte keine Probleme gemacht. Scheint nicht so CPU lastig zu sein. 
Trotzdem komisch das es so gut läuft. Aber du hast ja noch mit Clock Skew und so eingestellt, dass hab ich nicht gemacht. 

Die neue CPU läuft bis jetzt ohne Probleme, hatte noch keinen Bluescreen außer ganz am Anfang wo ich die Groben Einstellungen probiert hab. 
Also kann es nur an der CPU gelegen haben denk ich mal


----------



## Noxxphox (29. März 2017)

Naja ab und an sitzt das Problem auch vir dem Rechner^^.


----------



## LordEliteX (29. März 2017)

Ey was soll das heißen


----------



## Scheinholz (30. März 2017)

Abend Leute,

diesen Threat verfolg ich schon seit Monaten, ein Daumen hoch extra gibts noch von mir! 

ich hab mich extra hierfür angemeldet weil ich selbst ein 1366 System inkl X5650 besitze und momentan auch nicht wechseln möchte.
wie man OC'ed weiß ich, allerdings komme ich komischer weise nie über 168 BCLK, egal wie hoch die QPI-Spannung, der Uncore-Takt, sowie die CPU - Spannung ist.

Daher dachte ich, ich frag mal euren Rat ab.

einpaar Infos:

Sys besteht aus 

- Rampage II Extreme
- Xeon x5650
- 24 GB 1600er Ram (Kingston) , laufen derzeit bei ca. 1357 mhz :/
- 450 W Cougar A  
- Radeon R9 280
- SSD / 2 HDD's

Naja wie oben beschrieben.. derzeit fahre ich bei 3,71 Ghz mit 168,5er Busspeed / 1,3 V Core / 1,35 V QPI (was mir sehr hoch erscheint, aber darunter stürzt er ab)  / 2600 mhz Uncore, also das doppelte des Ramtaktes... und egal was ich mache , er kommt nicht höher. 
Das kann doch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange sein oder? der Ram sollte doch noch bisschen was mitmachen, immerhin ist er sogar unter den Spezifikationen. (Er läuft mit 1,6 V) 

der Bluescreenviewer zeigt mir IMMER den Fehlercode für "QPI / Core erhöhen an.

BTW temps sind total im grünen Bereich, habe einen NH-14 drin, beim Primen kommt die CPU nicht mal ansatzweise an 55 Grad heran -  da ist also Spielraum nach oben vorhanden.

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könnt. Falls ihr noch Infos benötigt, reich ich diese gerne nach.

Liebe Grüße und danke schon mal!


----------



## drizzler (30. März 2017)

Schon den 1.5 uncore Teiler versucht bzw. generell andere? (2+1, 1.9 etc?). Westmere reichen 1.5 und ich hatte bis jetzt schon 3 CPUs die 2:1 absolut nicht mochten. Ansonsten : CPU von Privat oder Haendler?


----------



## Scheinholz (30. März 2017)

Die CPU is von Privat, Kleinanzeigen damals gekauft.  und ja ich hab alle möglichen Teiler versucht, unter 2:1 kam ich nicht mal in Windows.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. März 2017)

Ich mach nachher mal Fotos von den BIOS Settings mit Lords X5650


----------



## Ollithehub (30. März 2017)

Ich hätte auch nen rampage mit nem x5670 hier laufen.
Könnte auch bei bedarf Bilder machen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scheinholz (30. März 2017)

ja wäre super! danke euch schon mal!  ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter..


----------



## drizzler (30. März 2017)

Wie hast du denn angefangen zu uebertakten? 

Versuche in der Regel erst einmal den max blck der cpu zu bestimmen, d.h. alle Spannungen auf Standard (keine auto settings), cpu multi / uncore / qpi auf kleinst moeglichen und dann anfangen den blck zu erhoehen (und entsprechend bei bsod/blue die qpi Spannung) mit kurzem prime Belastungstest. 
Wenn dann hier ebenfalls bei blck 168 Schluss ist, dann macht die CPU (und eventuell aber sehr unwahrscheinlich das Board) einfach nicht mehr mit bzw. hat durch deinen VK schon einen Schaden erlitten.


----------



## Scheinholz (30. März 2017)

Schluss ist bei 168, weil ich dafür schon 1,35 V QPI brauche. ich habe genau wie du beschrieben die CPU auch übertaktet, 
bei 168 ist dann eben schluss für 169 bräuchte ich 1,37 V und selbst das war, wie ich mich erinnern konnte nicht stable.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. März 2017)

Uncore auf 3200 getestet? Clock skew und Amplitude?


----------



## Scheinholz (30. März 2017)

Clock und Amplitude sind auf Auto gewesen.  hab jetzt 175 BCLK / Uncore auf 3150 und teste mit minimalem Multi . QPI ist 1,35 V


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. März 2017)

So, malmeine Settings, ohne Stabilitätsgarantie, teste ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: achja, bf4 geht so


----------



## LordEliteX (30. März 2017)

Ich verstehs net  
Bluescreens lügen doch nicht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. März 2017)

Tun se auch nicht.
Kann es sein, dass dein 1,268v Wert mit LLC war, der danach ohne?


----------



## LordEliteX (31. März 2017)

Stand immer auf Auto.
Teste mal andere Spiele^^ 

Battlefield war eines der Spiele die ohne probleme auch liefen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. März 2017)

Viel anderes hab ich an Games nicht, zumindest nichts jüngeres.
Anno2070 hab ich noch


----------



## Scheinholz (31. März 2017)

Danke euch. Ich teste mal nacher ob das funktioniert. Wobei ich glaube das meine cpu von Haus aus mehr vcore braucht...


----------



## drizzler (31. März 2017)

Gestern Abend war ein Rampage III Black Edition mit OVP und allem Zubehoer fuer 200 inkl. Versand aus Spanien in der Bucht. Da hat kurz mein Sammel-Unvernunft-Finger gezuckt ;D. Nu isses leider weg. 
Hab mir die Tage mein Axexir Blitz 1.1 Set auf nun Vollbestueckung ersteigert (sind nun 4x 1600mhz leider SR und 2x2133 DR). Die DR Module geben dem Ganzen auch mit relativ losen Timings einen ganz guten Durchsatz. 

3 Module SR @ 2000mhz NB 4GHz  vs Vollbestueckung  @ 1870 NB 3600


----------



## FranzJoseph (31. März 2017)

Moin Leute  bin extrem interessiert am Xeon X5650 ! Vorallem, weil mein Budget nur sehr klein ist. für 50-60€ bekommt man ihn ja. Ist OC mit einem MSI X58 Pro-E auf 4GHz drin? und kann ich meinen jetzigen BeQuiet Shadow Rock To Flow SR1 Kühler behalten?


----------



## Spieler22 (31. März 2017)

4Ghz sind grenzwertig mit dem MSI Board, weil derUncore auch 4Ghz laufen muss ( das Board hat n Uncore Bug mit dem Xeon X und der Uncore Teiler ist fest auf 20x des BCLK). Könnte ziemlich hohe QPI Spannung erfordern. Sicher würde ich nur auf max 3,8 Ghz wetten, alles dadrüber ist glück mit der CPU + Board Kombo


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. März 2017)

Beim Kühler muss ich passen, aber das Board sollte dafür reichen. Besser geht natürlich immer, wird aber auch fix teurer.

Lord, mittlerweile 4,5h linx (hab gerade keine Zeit zum spielen  ) und er rennt.

Edit:
Nach 6,5h hab ich ausgestellt, Linx findet eigentlich recht fix Problem.


----------



## FranzJoseph (31. März 2017)

hm okay...das Mainboard kostet ja auch schon 80€...die CPU ist soo billig und die Mainboard wieder so teuer -.- 
Ich werde wohl das MSI Board einfach probieren. Wenn 3,8 safe drin sind...dann ist das ja okay. Auf YT habe ich einen gesehen, der mit dem Board 4,3 Ghz geschafft hat.

Was genau muss ich beim OC vom Xeon X5650 beachten? Gibt es da große unterscheide? Habe derzeit nen fx 6300.

Edit: ach und noch ne Frage: Das Board unterstützt nur SATA 2.0...macht das einen großen Unterschied? Also wird Windows deutlich langsamer? Hab ne SSD und ne 1TB HDD


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. März 2017)

Knogle hatte auf dem Board nen E5620 auf über 5GHz


----------



## FranzJoseph (31. März 2017)

okay soweit komme ich mit meinem Lüfter eh nicht^^ sollte also passen. Wie ist das nun mit SATA 2.0? Gibt es da einen großen Unterschied?


----------



## LordEliteX (31. März 2017)

Ich hab keine Ahnung was mit der Cpu los ist ^^ 
Woran könnte das liegen man


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. März 2017)

Ich tippe am ClockSkew und ggf. deinem Board.

Franz, SATA2 merkt man etwas, ist aber nicht wirklich tragisch 

Und bei 1366 ist OC schon recht komplex, erwarte nicht, dass du aus dem Stand gute Werte erreichst.
N bissel Erfahrung und die Kenntnis seiner Hardware braucht es auch.


----------



## FranzJoseph (1. April 2017)

okay. Ich hoffe ich komme auf min. 3,8 GHz dann bin ich zufrieden. Spielt jemand mit dem X5650 Battlefield 1 ?  Mich würde interessieren wie es dort im Multiplayer mit 64 Spielern aussieht. Bremst die CPU die GPU aus? Nach meiner Recherche sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, oder?


----------



## LordEliteX (1. April 2017)

ClockSkew hab ich nie was eingestellt.
Board scheint aber gut zu sein sonst würde es ja nicht laufen mit der neuen CPU 

BF1 geht super mit der CPU da bremmst die GPU eher.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. April 2017)

Lord wer weiß.
Welchen CPU-Kühler verwendest du?


----------



## FranzJoseph (1. April 2017)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> BF1 geht super mit der CPU da bremmst die GPU eher.



Super! Und sowas für 55€...Ist schon krass!

Und wie sieht es mit anderen Spielen aus ? Schon ein Spiel gehabt, wo die CPU limitiert?

Welchen CPU Lüfter würdet ihr mir empfehlen, wenn mein jetziger nicht reichen sollte? Sollte nicht teurer als 40€ sein. Gibt es da überhaupt etwas vernünftiges?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. April 2017)

WoW, StarCraft2, ... alles was nicht mindestens 4 Threads gut nutzt wird schon gebremst.
Wenn du von grob 30-35% höherer IPC zu Kabylake ausgehst, kannst du ja rechnen:

4,0GHz Westmere entspricht dann ca. 3GHz Kaby-/Sky-Lake
Alles was also schon vom i5 7400 gebremst wird, sofern es nicht durch die Threadzahl passiert, ist auch auf nem X5650 etwas gebremst.
Andererseits hängt man da zu über 85% bei über 60 FPS und oft auch im Graka-Limit.

Ob einem der X5650 gegenüber nen z.B. x5560 was bringt, ist nir vom Cache und von der Threadzahl abhängig, den oft tuns sogar die Quads


----------



## FranzJoseph (1. April 2017)

Ah okay alles klar. Danke!


----------



## Noxxphox (1. April 2017)

Die eine Multistufe mehr lohnt nicht meistens. Hätte mir auch nen 5650 geholt, aber da viel mir auf ich hatte noch nen 30€ Ebay Gutschein, also fürn Preis von nem 5650 nen 5670 geholt . Und das läuft wunderbar bei 4,6ghz @ 1,392v.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. April 2017)

Noxx ich mein wirklich den X5560 (Gainstown), der kommt oft unter 20€. Und die gehen meiner Erfahrung nach auch schon gut.


----------



## FranzJoseph (1. April 2017)

nochmal eine Frage: um den Xeon übertakten zu können, muss man ja den BCLK anheben...dann wird doch der RAM allerdings mit übertaktet, oder? War es nicht so?
Das MSI X58 Pro-E unterstützt durch OC 1600er RAM. Ich habe den Crucial Ballistix Sport CL9 RAM. Derzeit benutze ich 16 GB(4x4 GB). Allerdings würde ich dann 12 GB(3x4 GB) nutzen, weil Triple Channel. Muss ich dann den RAM im Bios übertakten, damit der auf 1600 kommt? Und muss die Voltage manuel auf 1,5V gesetzt werden? Oder kann ich einfach das X.M.P. Profile laden?

Und die wichtigste Frage: Reicht mein Netzteil? Ich habe das BeQuiet Pure Power L8 430W und benutze noch eine XFX RX 480 GTR.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. April 2017)

Ich würde ein gutes DC-DC empfehlen, das ist es bei so ner Konfig wert. GX-S 550 von Cougar wäre ne idee.


----------



## Scheinholz (1. April 2017)

also ich glaube jetzt wirklich meine CPU hat nen kleinen "Knacks" ..ich kann in 4 Ghz booten (mit 1,4 V QPI)  1,43V Vcore und den Uncore auf 2:1.. nach 10 min bluescreent er aber mit "mehr QPI Spannung nötig" .. wenn bedarf besteht kann ich euch ja mal meine Settings posten für 3,7 Ghz was das letzte "vernüftig" stabile ist...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. April 2017)

Schein welches Netzteil nutzt du? Wie alt ist des?


----------



## FranzJoseph (1. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich würde ein gutes DC-DC empfehlen, das ist es bei so ner Konfig wert. GX-S 550 von Cougar wäre ne idee.



Das heißt es reicht wirklich nicht? mein FX mit 4,2 GHz betreibe ich auch ohne Probleme


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. April 2017)

Es wird eng, dass kann ich dir sagen, dazu ist es eigentlich nicht wirklich gut


----------



## FranzJoseph (1. April 2017)

Wie viel wird er denn auf 4 GHz verbrauchen ca? Kann man das so einfach sagen ?

Das NT wurde damals oft empfohlen! Es ist zwar schon ziemlich alt, aber sollte trotzdem nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. April 2017)

Das Alter ist der erste Punkt, Netzteile verschleißen.
Außerdem erzeugt so ein X5650 bei Vollast nett Last auf 12v, das sorgt für gewisse Problemchen zusammen mit ner modernen Grafikkarte.
Der X5650 sollte grob bei 200-220 unter Last bei 4GHz erzeugen, ich schau morgen noch mal.


----------



## Scheinholz (1. April 2017)

450 W Cougar A von 2012.. da hatte ich allerdings ein viel sparsameres System, könnte das Netzteil das Problem sein?  ich finde allerdings komisch, wie damit zusammenhängen könnte,dass sich die CPU dann soviel V genehmigt.


----------



## Knogle (1. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das Alter ist der erste Punkt, Netzteile verschleißen.
> Außerdem erzeugt so ein X5650 bei Vollast nett Last auf 12v, das sorgt für gewisse Problemchen zusammen mit ner modernen Grafikkarte.
> Der X5650 sollte grob bei 200-220 unter Last bei 4GHz erzeugen, ich schau morgen noch mal.


Wobei 1366 als letzter Sockel auch besonders viel auf 5V zieht, vorallem das Mobo fast ausschliesslich auf der 5V Schiene

Bei mir kommt bald wieder nen E5620 fuer 7 Euro rein

Aktuell bin ich jedoch in BRA und habe hier nur nen Pentium E5700


----------



## FranzJoseph (1. April 2017)

Okay. Wird knappe das stimmt. Aber die RX ist ja zum Glück auch Recht sparsam. Naja sollte es nicht laufen, dann muss eben ein neuen NT her.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. April 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Aktuell bin ich jedoch in BRA und habe hier nur nen Pentium E5700



Oh, viel spaß da  Darum bist du so wenig hier 

Ne RX480 udn Sparsam? Naja, relativ. Die kommt auch auf ca. 200-215W im ernstfall.

Bzgl. des Cougar 450A:
Erstens ist das Netzteil jetzt 5 Jahre alt, was bei verschleißteilen schonmal merklich sein kann, dazu kommt, dass das Cougar meinem wissen nach noch gruppenreguliert ist. ich weiß halt nicht wohin die 12V reguliert werden bei deinem System und dem netzteil.
Ich hab jedenfalls mit dem Rampage 2 Extrem dem X5650 und einer GTX780Ti das Seasonic Platinum Fanless 460 reproduzierbar zum abschalten gebracht.. Aktuell hängt da deshalb das DPS-500QB dran. Das ist außergewähnlich gut für ein OEM-Netzteil  Wer also was für nen Basteltisch sucht  das kann man nehmen.

Ich würde daher für ein OC-Xeon System eines der Netzteil hier nehmen:
Cougar GX-S550 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
XFX TS Gold Series 550W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (leider wohl etwas lauter) 
Corsair Vengeance 550M 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Budgetlösung, ist nicht ganz so gut wie der rst hier  )
Seasonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (das war mal DIE empfehlung schlechthin  Das hab ich auch da, aber ohne PCGH silent-Lüfter, dann ist es aber hzu laut)
BitFenix Whisper M 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straig...-e10-500w-bn231-a1165594.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straig...0-cm-500w-bn234-a1165357.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-v...rs550-afbag1-eu-a1325567.html?hloc=at&hloc=de (mein kleiner Favorit für das nächste System)

Die "Über-100€-Fraktion" lass ich mal weg, die kann ich bei Bedarf nennen 

Edit:
Vergessen; ein Netzteil kann mit dem Alter an Ripple zulegen, was der Spannungsversorgung der CPU nicht unbedingt schmeckt.
Beispiel: Das NesteQ EECS 600 was ich habe sorgt mit dem R2E udn dem Xeon oben dafür, das ich mal eben 1-2 schritte höher muss mit der VCore. Das kann gerade im Grenzbereich abe rnoch schlimmer sein. Ein gutes Netzteil ist bei OC noch wichtiger als bei nem normalen-PC und wird dort immer schon gern sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt.


----------



## Spieler22 (2. April 2017)

Dannn muss ich mir mit meinem DP 10 650w von 2012 ja auch bald sorgen machen ?
Wollte nicht schon sobald wieder 150€ für ein Netzteil ausgeben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. April 2017)

Jaein, die DP sind besser bestückt, deren Haltbarkeit dürfte eher Richtung 7-9 Jahre gehen, die Cougar waren etwas schlechter.
Generell wird ein Netzteil nicht gleich ausfallen, aber es kann Probleme machen.


----------



## Spieler22 (2. April 2017)

Die DP sollten doch theoretisch mit das Beste sein, was es für den Endkundenmarkt gibt/gab oder  ? Ich habe in 5 Jahren noch nie den Lüfter von dem Teil gehört und das mit kompletter Wakü und alle Caselüfter unter 600rpm.


----------



## LordEliteX (2. April 2017)

@Scheinholz  

Irgendwie kommt mir dein Problem bekannt vor  
Schick die CPU zu Chris-W201-Fan da wird die wie meine CPU ganz normal laufen  

Teste grad bei mir 210er BCLK mit 1.3 Volt QPI 
Ram läuft dann auch bisschen schneller mit 1680Mhz.
Bei 1700 steigen die leider schon aus egal mit wie viel Spannung und höheren Timings.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. April 2017)

Es geht schon besser, aber das ist schon eher dann top end 

Die halten ja auch länger, und so lange du das System nicht komplett änderst ist des DP auch gut.

Scheinholz hat aber einiges am System geändert


----------



## LordEliteX (2. April 2017)

Wie kann man eigentlich am schnellsten den BCLK testen das er stabil ist?
Ich nutze immer Prime95


----------



## Spieler22 (2. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Es geht schon besser, aber das ist schon eher dann top end



Hau mal Beispiele raus, von Netzteilen die mindestens 20% besser sind so overall als die DP Serie


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. April 2017)

Seasonic Prime Titanium


----------



## Spieler22 (2. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Seasonic Prime Titanium


Also laut Tests nimmt sich das wohl nicht wirklich sehr viel mit den neuen DP Modellen 
Und als ich meins gekauft habe gab es diese Netzteilserie noch nicht, wenn ich das richtig sehe


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. April 2017)

Hast du mal gesehen, was da an Aufwand nötig ist, um überhaupt bestimmte Werte messen zu können?


----------



## Spieler22 (2. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hast du mal gesehen, was da an Aufwand nötig ist, um überhaupt bestimmte Werte messen zu können?


Das meine ich ja, 20% ist nach meiner Definition nicht mehr nah der Messungenauigkeit. 

Ja ich habe mir immer mal wieder Netzteiltests durchgelesen, hab dabei vor allem auf die Teardowns geschielt, wo sie die Lötqualität und anderen Komponenten einschätzen, sowie die Lüfterlautstärke und Ripplewerte. Ob das nun 94% oder 92% Effiziens sind fand ich dann nicht mal ganz so wichtig.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. April 2017)

Es kommt halt drauf an, was du als bessere definierst, bei dem Prim Titanium ist Ripple quasi weg, und auch die Effizienz ist leicht besser, wobei das ja quasi seit Gold egal ist.

Das ändert aber nichts dran, dass ein Netzteil verschleißt, und ich ein DP10 für etwa 7-9 Jahr als tauglich erachte.

Ein Cougar A 450 ist aber eben kein DarkPower 10


----------



## Scheinholz (2. April 2017)

So Leute, erstmal danke euch!  also was ich bisher so rauslesen kann.. "neues Netzteil?"  das dachte ich mir schon fast, also eines deiner Empfehlungen wird's dann diese Woche wohl definitiv werden. 
Ich kann nur immernoch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen das es sich im OC dann so bemerkbar macht das die CPU ums verrecken nicht stabil läuft mit niedrigeren (!) Spannungen. Bzw. ich komme mit niedrigstem Multi auf einen Wert von 175 BCLK, wenn ich den Multi hochsetze, bluescreent er mir nach 10 minuten etwa.

schauen wir mal ob ein neues Netzteil einen Erfolg bringt.
Ich berichte 

Edit:

Ja ich hab einiges am System geändert, davor war 1155 drin (i5), da ich allerdings basteln wollte und das mit den 6kernern mich schon sehr ansprach hab ich mir ein RII + X5650 und 24 GB Ram samt NH-14 geholt für nen recht guten Preis  

Das es allerdings soviel mehr Strom frisst.. darauf war ich nicht so vorbereitet.
Naja ich denke ich kauf mir das V550 danke dir für den Tipp!


----------



## Spieler22 (2. April 2017)

Naja bei diesen Netzteilen ist Lautstärke, Effiziens und Verarbeitung durch die Bank gut bis sehr gut. Von daher ist das Prim Titanium ein bisschen besser, aber der Unterschied zu den dp 11 ist marginal, sodass ich dort keine High End und Top End Unterschiede sehe. 
Ich dachte jetzt halt die zauberst ein 500€ Netzteil aus dem Hut, welches vermutlich 15 Jahre hält, dabei keinen Lüfter benötigt und noch ein Backup Netzteil für Datensicherheit hat was übernimmt wenn das primär Netzteil ausfällt


----------



## LordEliteX (2. April 2017)

[Sun Apr 02 14:19:01 2017]
FATAL ERROR: Resulting sum was 1.367708639126567e+035, expected: 1.367708639126496e+035
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

Was bedeutet das genau jetzt?


----------



## FranzJoseph (2. April 2017)

Hi @Chris-W201-Fan,

hattest du jetzt schon mal nachgeschaut, wie viel der Xeon auf 4Ghz an Strom frisst? Wäre nett wenn du mir das sagen könntest


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. April 2017)

Franz, leider hatte ich gestern keinen zeit mehr zu.

Edit:
Lord wieviele Durchläufe Memtest hattest du?
Das wird auf mich jetzt als RAM-Defekt.


----------



## LordEliteX (2. April 2017)

Hab QPI Spannung noch mal um 1 erhöht jetzt hatte ich keinen Fehler mehr  
Hab ja 210er BCLK getestet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. April 2017)

Bei wieviel Takt bist du?


----------



## LordEliteX (2. April 2017)

Ram oder CPU?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. April 2017)

Sowohl als auch.


----------



## LordEliteX (2. April 2017)

CPU war bei 3990 da ich erst mal den max. BCLK Wert haben wollte.
Ram lief bei 1680 Mhz und CL9 

Die Ram Spannung hab ich auch mal von 1.5 auf 1.54 erhöht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. April 2017)

Sieht gut aus, jetzt noch eine Multistufe zu.


----------



## FranzJoseph (2. April 2017)

Chris, hast du heute noch die Möglichkeit dies zu testen? Wenn der Stromverbrauch ein ganzes Stück höher als 200W ist...naja dann muss ich halt wieder ein neues NT kaufen


----------



## LordEliteX (2. April 2017)

Ja das wird die Tage getestet  4,4 Ghz sind mein Ziel ^^ 

Ich glaub mein NT wird auch ans limit kommen dann  
500 Watt mit der 970 dazu ^^


----------



## commodore128d (2. April 2017)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand geschaut, wie weit man einen E5620 oder E5630 ohne Spannungserhöhung bekommt?


----------



## Noxxphox (2. April 2017)

ist ja von der Chipgüte abhängig. Pauschal ist sowas immer schwer zu sagen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. April 2017)

Meist dürfte bei grob 3,2-3,5GHz Schluss sein, wenn man die Spannung nicht ändern will.

Franz, der Verbrauch war bei 4,0 bei etwa 220-230w, bei 4,2GHz waren es schon 250w.


----------



## FranzJoseph (2. April 2017)

Danke Chris!


----------



## LordEliteX (2. April 2017)

So teste mal 4,3 Ghz mit 1.35 Volt

4,4 Ghz ging mit 1.35 Volt nicht. Ist nach 1 min Windows abgeschmiert.

Edit: 

Bin jetzt bei 1.336 Volt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. April 2017)

Schaut nach nem netten Sweetspot aus


----------



## LordEliteX (3. April 2017)

Hatte nach 1 stunde und 30min einen bluescreen das der ram unstabil ist. 

40mhz mehr und der schmiert ab  
Hab 195er BCLK und siehe da 4,3 Ghz laufen bei 1,336 Volt bis jetzt. Läuft seit 2 Stunden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. April 2017)

Des doch gut. Werde deinen heute Abend hoffentlich mal n bissel WoW testen können.


----------



## LordEliteX (3. April 2017)

1,336 Volt reichen doch nicht -.- 
Werde mal 4,2 Ghz testen.

Was genau bewirkt eig. Clock Skew usw, was du eingestellt hast bei dir?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. April 2017)

Das verändert die Steigung der Taktflanke, die Amplitude verändert die Höhe, beides sorgt dafür das die Daten auf den Taktflanken besser lesbar sind.
Um es mal zu simplifizieren 

Edit:
Dein alter x5650 scheint bei mir da besser tu gehen als dein neuer bei dir


----------



## Scheinholz (3. April 2017)

wie schädlich ist es wenn ich der CPU 1,42V QPI gebe.. damit würde er auf 4 ghz laufen   .. neues Netzteil wurde verbaut und getestet, eine Änderung gabs leider nicht..


----------



## LordEliteX (3. April 2017)

Der alte hat 4,2 Ghz nicht mal mit 1.325 Volt geschaft, zumindest bei mir nicht  
Bei dir läuft eh alles besser warum auch immer


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. April 2017)

Naja das r2e ist auch was besser, die 4,2 schießen sich bei Linx aber zu schnell ab, also noch nicht ganz das was es soll. Außerdem läuft bei mir nur mit 12xxMHz RAM,


----------



## LordEliteX (3. April 2017)

Wenn die 4,2 Ghz laufen bin ich erst mal zufrieden ^^ 
Was für Einstellungen könnte ich mal probieren bei Clock Skew? Und wie merke ich ob es besser oder schlechter wird? ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. April 2017)

Wenn er nicht mehr abstürzt wars hilfrei, so ab 500ps aufwärts schätze ich


----------



## LordEliteX (3. April 2017)

Die Einstellung ist ja auf Auto, aber ich weiß halt nicht welcher Wert auf Auto genutzt wird. Schwankt der Wert dann auch? Oder ist bei Auto ein Fester wert wie z.b. 300ps.

Edit:

FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
Self-test 1344K passed!

Nach gut einer Stunde steigt immer ein Kern aus -.- woran könnte das liegen? 
Bekomme keinen Bluescreen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. April 2017)

Da bist du bei vcore oder qpi nah dran, ggf. Speicher.
Lass man ne Nacht memorytest durchtrennen.


----------



## LordEliteX (3. April 2017)

Hab mal Clock Skew auf 500 gestellt. Werde ggf. Die QPI Spannung um eins erhöhen. Liegt momentan bei 1.28 bei 200 BCLK.

Da war noch eine Einstellung mit mV. Fing bei 700mV an.

Scheint beides für den BCLK zu sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. April 2017)

Amplitude, die ist bei mir bei 900, ist aber abhängig von vcore wie hoch man da gehen sollte, tendenziell eher so 900 max bei 1,3-1,325v vcore  
Ist zumindest meine Meinung dazu


----------



## LordEliteX (3. April 2017)

Und was soll das genau bewirken? Auch für weniger Vdrops? 

Kleine Nebenfrage^^ 
Sind 35€ für 12Gb 1600er Ram in Ordnung? 
Wären angeblich neu.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. April 2017)

Jupp, aktuell müsste das eher 50€ wert sein.

Amplitude ist die höhe des Taktsignals


----------



## LordEliteX (3. April 2017)

Dann werde ich denk ich mal zuschlagen  
Hab noch mal nachgeguckt, 4 GB von dem Set kosten neu 28€ 

Also dient es auch dazu das man das Signal besser erkennt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. April 2017)

Exakt, Amplitude und ClockSkew sind Möglichkeiten das signal besser erkennbar zu lassen, dadurch spart man teils Spannungen


----------



## FranzJoseph (3. April 2017)

Gibt es denn irgendwo ein Tutorial fürs Übertakten des Xeon X56**? Man muss ja anscheinend einiges beachten.


----------



## LordEliteX (3. April 2017)

[How-To] Intel Core i7 (Bloomfield) Overclocking

Man muss nicht mehr beachten als bei den I7 ^^ 
Das dient alles nur als Feintuning würde ich sagen.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. April 2017)

Massenhaft google danach. Zur hand hab ich grad auch keinen link. Aber hier im Forum müsstes auch ne Guide gebn.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. April 2017)

Franz, so dinge wie ich hier mit Lord kocker rumwerfe sind für die größer 4ghz Fraktion  Mit den kniffen läuft selbst der alte 5650 von Lord jetzt mit mehr als 1500mhz ram, mehr als 4,2ghz, und gob 3,4ghz uncore nach bisherigen tests wohl stabil mit 1,325v core und qpi, und auch sonst guten werten


----------



## LordEliteX (3. April 2017)

So die Clock Skew Erhöhung hat anscheinend geholfen  

Läuft seit 1 Stunde und 30min und bis jetzt ist kein Kern abgebrochen und das mit den selben Spannungen wie vorher.

Edit: 2 Stunden und 15min. Hab gestoppt. 0 Fehler.


----------



## Ancoron77 (3. April 2017)

Ich hatte neulich mal wieder aus Jux SSD und GTX970 in den alten Rechner mit Xeon X5660 auf MSI X58 Platinum gepackt und Battlefield1 installiert. Lief absolut prima! Da ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich bei 4 GHz weniger FPS hatte als bei 3,5... 

Hab dann ne Benchmark laufen lassen, 3D Mark, und hier das gleiche: Mehr Punkte bei 3,5 GHz... hmm, ist mir echt n Rätsel. System läuft stabil, keine Abstürze, nix. Was mache ich denn falsch?^^


----------



## FranzJoseph (4. April 2017)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> [How-To] Intel Core i7 (Bloomfield) Overclocking
> 
> Man muss nicht mehr beachten als bei den I7 ^^
> Das dient alles nur als Feintuning würde ich sagen.



Danke 

Und auch danke an @Chris  

Ich wende mich dann an euch, sollte ich Probleme bekommen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. April 2017)

Ancoron77 schrieb:


> Ich hatte neulich mal wieder aus Jux SSD und GTX970 in den alten Rechner mit Xeon X5660 auf MSI X58 Platinum gepackt und Battlefield1 installiert. Lief absolut prima! Da ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich bei 4 GHz weniger FPS hatte als bei 3,5...
> 
> Hab dann ne Benchmark laufen lassen, 3D Mark, und hier das gleiche: Mehr Punkte bei 3,5 GHz... hmm, ist mir echt n Rätsel. System läuft stabil, keine Abstürze, nix. Was mache ich denn falsch?^^


Hast du den Uncore angepasst? Sind die Temps ok?


----------



## rottwag (4. April 2017)

Hi Leute,

ich bin ja vor wenigen Monaten auf einen HASWELL xeon EP umgestiegen. 

Die Haswell CPUs haben einen Bug, der ermöglicht, dass alle Kerne auf der höchsten turbo-Stufe laufen.
dieser Bug wurde recht früh über Microcode update Bios-seitig unterbunden.

nun gibt es aber Möglichkeiten durch ein BIOS-Mod diesen Bug wieder zuzulassen. 

What controls Turbo Core in Xeons?


..ich bin bei meinem noch nicht soweit, aber wenn es klappt, dann hätte ich 8x 3,6Ghz  (+HT)

Solche Möglichkeiten gab es doch seit der x58 Plattform nicht mehr oder?

Gruß


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. April 2017)

Nope, da liegst du mit Ausnahme von ES-CPUs, oder dergleichen richtig.


----------



## FranzJoseph (4. April 2017)

Ich hatte mal gesehen/gelesen, dass manche Spiele ohne HT besser laufen (GTA V). Trifft das auch auf den X56** zu? Hat das jemand getestet?


----------



## LordEliteX (4. April 2017)

Ich kann nur sagen das GTA V mit weit über 100 FPS laufen bei 4 Ghz.
Ob das ohne HT auch so ist kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## drizzler (4. April 2017)

Zum Thema Amplitude :
800 oder 900 hat mir auf dem X58a OC auch immer gute Dienste geleistet. Ich hatte aber auch Szenarieren, wo 900 nicht stable war, 800 aber schon. Deswegen auch hier immer ein bisschen probieren.

Clock Skews :
Auch hier gilt probieren. Man hat meist ne mindest ps Zahl die man benoetigt, laufen tun dann fast quasi alle Einstellungen die drueber sind, die aber nicht immer optimal sein muessen. Meine aktuelle CPU laeuft mit 50ps - 750ps (beim X58A OC max 750ps moeglich, Regler gilt fuer CPU/IOH gleichzeitig, habe einen Extraregler fuer PCIE Amp und Clock Skew), hat aber leistungstechnisch ihr Optimum bei 50ps oder 550ps. Das kann man relativ leicht nachpruefen, wenn man IBT/LINX auf high oder medium laufen laesst und dann schaut wie sich die GFLOPS Leistung darstellt und wie sie schwangt.

Noch mehr zum rumtesten mit AMP/Clockskew hat man dann noch extra, wenn es das Board zulaesst und man die cpu pll senken kann. Fuer Westmere gehen meist Werte zwischen 1.3 - 1.6 was ebenfalls oft nochmal zu einer Optimiernug der Leistung fuehrt und teilweise auch zu weniger VCore. Meine 1,34 Vcore bei 4.3 kann ich beispielsweise bei einer cpu pll von 1,8 nicht nutzen, bei 1,3 cpu pll schon. 

Segen und Fluch zu Gleich bei der Plattform. Man kann fast immer irgendwo noch was optimieren 


Der verlinkte Guide ist fuer den Anfang ok. (1,5 : 1 Uncore ist Standard bei den Xeons, aufpassen bei 2:1 oder mehr und hohen QPI Spannungen)

Man sollte sich aber vor Beginn auch ein paar Fragen stellen :

Maximale Leistung vs Sweetspot

Turbo vs Non-Turbo (und c-state Nutzung)

LLC vs Standard Intel

Vcore Offset vs festen Vcore

weil das OC dann teilweise andere Werte benoetigt bzw. man teilweise nicht einfach zwischen den einzelnen OC Pfaden wechseln kann.


Wenn Westmere mit den Ryzen 6kernen noch gut mithalten koennen sollte (wo nach es bis jetzt ja halbwegs ausschaut) wollte ich mich eh mal an ein deutschsprachiges Tut. setzen, wo auch insbesondere die Infos aus den beiden 1000k Threads von overclock.net zusammengetragen werden sollen. Wuerde mich dann freuen, wenn Leute wie chris dann bei Zeiten gegenlesen wuerden und auch natuerlich Infos beitragen wuerden. Wenn es denn dazu kommen solllte .


----------



## drizzler (4. April 2017)

FranzJoseph schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal gesehen/gelesen, dass manche Spiele ohne HT besser laufen (GTA V). Trifft das auch auf den X56** zu? Hat das jemand getestet?



Sollte eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen, welche CPU da im Einsatz ist (Bezug auf Intel only).


----------



## FranzJoseph (5. April 2017)

Okay danke


----------



## Ancoron77 (5. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hast du den Uncore angepasst? Sind die Temps ok?



Jawoll. Ohne Anpassung von Uncore wäre ich nicht in die Region um 4 GHz gekommen. Wegen den Temps: Bei Spielen und Benchmarks wie 3DMark ist alles gut, da ich mit der GTX970 eher am GraKa Limit hänge als am Prozessor Limit (mit ner 9 Jahre alten Schaukel, wohlgemerkt, LOL)... aber bei Prime95 und anliegenden 4 GHz geht's mit 90°C auf einem der 6 Kerne schon ans Temp Limit. Ist luftgekühlt, also gibt es wie fast immer demnach mit den Volts noch Spielraum nach oben, nicht aber mit den Temps. Da is Sense.  

Ich hab 12 GB als RAM verbaut, allerdings sind das uralte Riegel... nicht wie heutzutage so blinkende, kleine Raumschiffe sondern einfach n Stück Silizium mit Chips drauf, fertig. Vielleicht könnt's daran liegen? Kommen die ab ner gewissen Taktrate von der CPU einfach nicht mehr mit? Ich meine, die laufen die 1300 MHz, Latenzen@Stock.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. April 2017)

Schreib mal alle settings zusammen, das ist so sonst n bissel unübersichtlich.


----------



## FranzJoseph (5. April 2017)

Mir fällt gerade ein , wenn ich mein Mainboard+CPU wechsel, dann ist Windows ja nicht mehr aktiviert, oder ? Was mach ich denn dann?

Edit: Ach seit 1607 wurde der Key ja jetzt ans MS Konto gebunden ne? Also sollte es ja keine Probleme geben.

Edit2: Ich habe gerade ein Video auf YT gefunden, wo der X5650 @4,2 GHz mit dem I7 6700k @4,6 GHz mithalten kann: i7 6700k vs xeon x5650 OC gtx 1060 bonus x5650 vs i5 2500k - YouTube
aber ich verstehe nicht, warum beim letzten Test also BF1 der I7 besser abschneidet, obwohl beim i7 System als auch beim Xeon System die GPU voll ausgelastet ist? Also die GPU eigentlich limitiert?


----------



## LordEliteX (6. April 2017)

Warum geht der 23er Multi nicht? 
Ist das wie bei dem X5650 wo der 21er Multi nicht geht? ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. April 2017)

Genau das, quasi Turboloch


----------



## LordEliteX (6. April 2017)

Was ne kake  

Was mir aufgefallen ist, das ich bei 4,4 Ghz bei 200 BCLK und 1,35 Volt nicht mal ins windows kam aber mit 183 BCLK und 24er Multi kam ich ins Windows und konnte sogar Prime kurz laufen lassen.
Ich mein ich hätte mal gelesen das ungerade Multis besser laufen als gerade. Stimmt das?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. April 2017)

Nicht zwingend ich tippe auf uncore und qpi takt


----------



## LordEliteX (6. April 2017)

Stimmt gibts ja auch noch ^^ 
Für 4,4 Ghz brauch ich aber mehr als 1,36 Volt. 

Was wären denn so die max Spannung für 24/7?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. April 2017)

So um den Dreh.


----------



## LordEliteX (6. April 2017)

Dann sind 4,4 Ghz auf dauer nicht möglich :/ schade.
CPU Differential Amplitude bringt bei mir gar nichts, egal was ich einstelle es wird nur schlechter


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. April 2017)

Hm, das ist seltsam. 

Aber 4,4GHz ist auch ambitioniert


----------



## LordEliteX (6. April 2017)

Kann auch sein das ich was falsch mache ^^ aber da gibt es eig nicht viel zum Falsch machen  

Bin mit meinen 4,3 Ghz zufrieden 

Hier die Einstellungen dazu. Passen die soweit?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. April 2017)

Stell mal spread spectrum aus, das ist bei OC mist.


----------



## LordEliteX (6. April 2017)

Wofür ist das überhaupt? ^^

Edit: Hab schon nachgeschaut ^^


----------



## drizzler (7. April 2017)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Warum geht der 23er Multi nicht?
> Ist das wie bei dem X5650 wo der 21er Multi nicht geht? ^^




Man kann immer nur die Turbomultis manuell setzen, die fuer 3 oder mehr Kerne gelten :

Xeon Liste List of Intel Xeon microprocessors - Wikipedia

Xeon X5650 	2/2/2/2/3/3 	 20×

Von links nach rechts  Anzahl Kerne : 6 5 4 3 2 1

D.h. manuell setzbar maximal 22 (20+2). Die Multis von 21 und 23 sind manuell nicht setzbar, da nicht existent (21) oder nur automatisch per aktivierten c-states erreichbar (24, der gilt dann aber nur fuer 2 cores ).


Deshalb kauft man z.B. auch lieber einen X5675 als einen X5680 (23+2 vs 24+1), da man den gleichen maximalen Multi in der Regel fuer weniger Geld bekommt.


----------



## LordEliteX (8. April 2017)

Kleines Update: 

4,3 Ghz laufen nicht stabil genau wie die 4,2 Ghz.
Bei BF1 kann ich 3 Stunden zocken aber bei Wot stürzt der PC einfach nach gut 30min ab.


----------



## FranzJoseph (8. April 2017)

Ich bräuchte schnell eure Hilfe ! Sitze hier vor meinem MSI X58 Pro E und dem X5650. Beides ist heute angekommen !  Ich habe 4x4 GB RAM Riegel und wollte jetzt 12 GB(3x4) verbauen. Allerdings habe ich im Handbuch gesehen, dass man auch alle 4 Riegel im Triple Channel laufen lassen kann...Kann das einer bestätigen?


----------



## LordEliteX (8. April 2017)

Pro Channel muss die gleiche menge an Ram drin sein soweit ich weiß.


----------



## FranzJoseph (8. April 2017)

Ja sind ja jeweils 4 GB Sticks. Nun weiß ich aber nicht 1. Ob ich 3 Module in die Blauen Stackplätze reinstecken muss oder in die Schwarzen. Und 2. Ob ich alle 4 Module im Triple Channel nutzen kann.


----------



## LordEliteX (8. April 2017)

kannst nur 12 GB in Triple Channel nutzen, also 3 Module.

Im Handbuch steht drin in welchen Slots die rein müssen.


----------



## FranzJoseph (8. April 2017)

Im Handbuch sind dann aber auch 4 Steckplätze Schwarz gemacht worden oder auch 5,6 und 3...Deswegen habe ich mich gewundert. Und ich weiß auch nicht ob ich die jetzt in die Schwarzen Steckplätze stecken soll oder in die Blauen. Das steht nicht im Handbuch


----------



## LordEliteX (8. April 2017)

Bei Asus sind es die 2 Steckplätze vom Channel.

Probiers einfach aus. Wenns die Falschen sind startet er nicht


----------



## FranzJoseph (8. April 2017)

Alles klar . Danke


----------



## FranzJoseph (8. April 2017)

Läuft alles. Außer Windoof nicht. Ist nicht aktiviert. Bei der Problembehandlung habe ich "ich habe kürzlich meine Hardware gewechselt" angeklickt und da stand unter anderem, dass ich das MS Konto neu hinzufügen soll. Aber wie mache ich das ?

Edit: Ist aktiviert


----------



## drizzler (8. April 2017)

Du kannst auch 4 Module im Triple-Channel laufen lassen, ist dann aber eine Art "Fake-Triple-Channel". 
Edit : Jeder Speicherzugriff : 75% Wahrscheinlichkeit Triple-Channel Speed, 25% Wahrscheinlichkeit Single-Channel Speed

Wuerde daher eher Dual-Channel betreiben bei 4 Sticks.


----------



## FranzJoseph (8. April 2017)

Okay danke! Ich habe jetzt erstmal 12 GB im Triple Channel. Mal sehen ob ich mir nochmal 2x4 GB kaufe, damit ich dann 6x4 GB Sticks habe also 24 GB oder ob ich Dual Channel mit 16 GB benutze .

Habe jetzt noch ein Problem. Mein Headset wird nicht mehr erkannt. Egal ob ich es am Gehäuse anstecke oder hinten im Mainboard...Das Headset ist mit Klinke btw.


----------



## drizzler (9. April 2017)

Soundchip im Bios aktiviert? Wenn du das Teil auf ebay von reco....de gekauft hast, dann ist der im Bios erstmal deaktiviert. Gilt auch fuer alle andern Onboardchips.


----------



## FranzJoseph (9. April 2017)

Wo ist die Einstellung im BIOS ?

Edit: hab sie gefunden. War tatsächlich deaktiviert  Danke

nochmal ne Frage: wie viel Spannung brauche ich für 3,6 GHz?


----------



## LordEliteX (9. April 2017)

So 1.15 Volt 
Aber ist bei jeder CPU anders.


----------



## FranzJoseph (9. April 2017)

Okay danke. Kann mir Mal jemand "start-settings" für 3,5 GHz nennen ? Also damit ich einen Richtwert haben 

Edit: hab jetzt erstmal einen stabilen BCLK von 180! Bin damit erstmal zufrieden, weil ich eh nicht über 4 GHz gehen wollte. Fürs erste.

Jedoch muss doch der Uncore Takt immer doppelt so hoch sein wie der RAM Takt und der QPI Takt wieder höher als der Uncore Takt, richtig ? Ich kann aber den Uncore Takt nicht manuell einstellen? Ist Grau und ich kann auch nicht per Pfeiltasten auf den Wert drauf gehen. Es wird einfach übersprungen. Und dann finde ich nur QPI Frequenzy und dort steht was mit 4,800 GT usw. Was soll ich da einstellen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. April 2017)

Nein, Uncore reicht 1,5x RAM, höher ist aber schneller, ich hab den Uncore bei meinen Quadcores immer so bei 3,7-4,2GHz


----------



## FranzJoseph (9. April 2017)

Okay danke. Ich habe jetzt einen 184 BCLK und 19er Multi. Also 3,5 GHz. QPI Spannung ist 1,31 und CPU Spannung 1,2 . Geht das so ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. April 2017)

Das ist in meinen Augen fast etwas viel qpi, aber geht schon, hab deutlich mehr auf dem qpi


----------



## FranzJoseph (9. April 2017)

oh okay. Ich wollte gerade Prime durchlaufen lassen. War kurz weg und hab dann gesehen wie der PC sich aufeinmal neu gestartet hat. Hab mal die Ereignisanzeige gestartet und folgende Fehler gefunden: 

Ereignis ID: 1001 Quelle: BugCheck - Der Computer wurde nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xffffa408a8ffe828, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000). Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\Windows\Minidump\040917-6359-01.dmp. Berichts-ID: cff915f1-cee8-4d84-abe4-46558d1c7c87.

(Kritisch)Ereignis ID: 41 Quelle: Kernel Power - Das System wurde neu gestartet, ohne dass es zuvor ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde. Dieser Fehler kann auftreten, wenn das System nicht mehr reagiert hat oder abgestürzt ist oder die Stromzufuhr unerwartet unterbrochen wurde.

Ereignis ID: 1101 Quelle: Eventlog - Überwachungsereignisse wurden vom Transport gelöscht. 0

woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Noxxphox (9. April 2017)

Denk mal logisch nach. Du hast übertaktet und aktuel absolut kein plan ob das stabiel ist. Dann gibts es so ziemlich nur einen Grund, nämlich das es instabiel ist und es deswegen abgestprzt ist. Hast du dich vorher mit dem Thema oc, seinen Fehlern usw nicht auseinandergesetzt? Weil das gehört so zu den absoluten basics das man sich dabei über sowas nicht wunyern sollte.


----------



## FranzJoseph (9. April 2017)

Mir ist schon klar, dass es instabil ist. Der 2. Lauf endete nach 20 Minuten Prime mit einem Bluescreen. Fehlercode: WHEA Uncorrectable Error.

Nur weiß ich nicht, was ich falsch gemacht habe.


----------



## Noxxphox (9. April 2017)

Tja das solltest du auch wissen das dir das keiner sagen kann sondern du das selbst rausfinden musst. Jede cpu iat ein unikat. Kann sein das es am vcore liegt (wofür die Fehlermeldung gerne steht), lder der Ram wenn er mit mehr als stocktakt löuft zu wenig spannung hat. Teste die einzelnen Situationen und Wete durch und guck wo sich was nennenswert ändert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. April 2017)

Die 124 ganz oben weißt auf VCore hin


----------



## Noxxphox (9. April 2017)

Muss nicht sein, ist aber meist so. Deswegen sagte ich ja wofür das gerne mal steht. Manchmal irren sich die Diagnosetools von windoof auch und zeigen die andere Bluescreens an.


----------



## LordEliteX (9. April 2017)

Lad dir mal bluescreem view runter.
Und guck mal nach einer Bsod liste. 

Dann kannst du das ganz gut eingrenzen woran es liegt. 

Ich teste aber auch immer erst den BCLK auf stabilität. Also niedriger multi so das die cpu nicht wegen dem Vcore abstürzt. Und dann geh ich erst mit dem cpu Takt nach oben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. April 2017)

Da war der thread wohl schon zu lange offen.


----------



## FranzJoseph (9. April 2017)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Lad dir mal bluescreem view runter.
> Und guck mal nach einer Bsod liste.
> 
> Dann kannst du das ganz gut eingrenzen woran es liegt.
> ...



Genau so habe ich es auch gemacht . Bin dann bei 184 gelandet, damit ich 3,5 GHz erreichen kann mit nem Multi von 19.

Ich hab jetzt erstmal den Multi auf 15 gestellt und teste jetzt nochmal den BCLK auf Stabilität.


----------



## Noxxphox (9. April 2017)

Das finde ich so nervig bei X58 das du nichtmal direkt immer durch die cpu limitiert wirst. Sondern auch teilweise durch Board oder sehr selten Ram der keinen hohen bclk mag.


----------



## LordEliteX (9. April 2017)

Dann wird einem nicht langweilig


----------



## FranzJoseph (9. April 2017)

184 BCLK und 15er Multi mit 1,31 QPI ist der PC einfach gefreezt nach 3 Minuten Prime. 

Jetzt teste ich gerade 175 BCLK und 14er Multi mit 1,25 QPI. 

Oh man. Mein FX hat sich soo leicht übertakten lassen  . Naja...Hab ja Urlaub 

Mir ist auch noch aufgefallen, dass Core 0, 1 und 4 immer ziemlich die gleiche Temperatur haben aber Core 5 hat immer fast 4-5° mehr und Core 2 u. 3 haben dann nochmal 5° weniger also Core 0,1 und 4...Ist das normal ? Oder habe ich die Wärmeleitpaste nicht vernünftig aufgetragen vllt ?


----------



## FranzJoseph (9. April 2017)

Das gibt es doch nicht. Wieder nach ca. 20 Minuten einen Bluescreen bekommen. Gleicher Fehlercode. RAM ist auf 1050 MHz also alles auf Auto. BCLK 175 mit QPI auf 1,25 und Multi von 14. Spread Spectrum ist deaktiviert genauso wie Intel EIST und C-State Tech. Ich verstehe nicht was ich falsch mache....


----------



## LordEliteX (9. April 2017)

Teste mit 1.3 volt und wenn er stabil läuft geh in kleinen schritten runter.


----------



## FranzJoseph (9. April 2017)

Okay mach ich. Ansonsten muss ich nichts mehr ändern? Also den Rest kann ich auf Auto erstmal lassen ?


----------



## LordEliteX (9. April 2017)

Ach mit dem Uncore Takt muss ich aber sagen das bei mir nur stabil läuft wenn der doppelt so hoch ist wie der Ram Takt. 

Rest kannst du auf Auto lassen.


----------



## FranzJoseph (9. April 2017)

Jawoll! Scheint stabil zu sein mit 1,28 QPI und 175er BCLK nach 40 min. Prime. Versuche jetzt 20er Multi mit 1,16 Spannung . Also 3,5 GHz.

Muss ich die PLL Spannung verändern ?

Edit: nach 17 Minuten läuft noch alles. Allerdings ist Core 5 schon auf 88° gewesen...Ansonsten wieder Core 0,1 und 4 ca 80-83° und Core 2 und 3 kommen nicht mal an die 80° ran...Das verstehe ich nicht. Wie kann es da so große Unterschiede geben ?

Edit: nach 23 Minuten geht der heißeste Kern auf 81°-85°...
HW Monitor zeigt mir weiter unten eine weiter Temperatur an CPU: 70° das ist dann die Sockel Temperatur, oder ?

Ist es schlimm wenn ein Kern einmal auf 88° bei Prime kam? Wenn man einfach nur ein Spiel spielt sollten die Temperaturen ja auch niedriger sein.

Edit: Upps...habe ausversehen 1,28 V genommen. Probiere es jetzt nochmal mit 1,18 V. Mal sehen wie die Temps. Aussehen.


----------



## synergon (9. April 2017)

Würde sich ein Umstieg von einem 3570k lohnen? Oder gleich ein ryzen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. April 2017)

Umstieg auf 1366 als Produktivsystem lohnt gar nicht, als Bastelsystem bringts jede Menge spaß


----------



## Noxxphox (9. April 2017)

Ja Spaß, Hass, Verzweiflung und Begeisterung wien kiddi wenn mans endlich hinbekommen hatte was man wollte


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. April 2017)

Wobei Verzweiflung bei Z68 oder P67 auch kommt, zumindest bei mir mit Asus und MSI, das ist ja dermaßen grausam, was die UEFIs angeht.


----------



## Noxxphox (9. April 2017)

Z68 hatte ich Asrock, das war ned qirklich viel besser obwohl das oc an sich simpler war.


----------



## FranzJoseph (9. April 2017)

ich habe jetzt endlich stabile 3,5 GHz und könnte wahrscheinlich auch noch höher gehen. Aber so reicht mir das erstmal. 3,85 GHz Turbo noch dazu. passt. Bin zufrieden


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. April 2017)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> Z68 hatte ich Asrock, das war ned qirklich viel besser obwohl das oc an sich simpler war.


Na es geht, der Aufbau ist besser, und es klappt wenigstens.


----------



## FranzJoseph (9. April 2017)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass BF1 nur 5,3 GB RAM nutzt. Obwohl doch 12 GB installiert sind. Mit dem FX und 16 GB RAM hat sich BF1 gerne mal 8-10 GB gemopst. Hat jemand von euch auch 12 GB im Triple Channel und könnte das jemand mal bei sich testen? Mcih würde mal interessieren ob das jetzt nur bei mir so ist, oder auch bei anderen.


----------



## LordEliteX (9. April 2017)

Kann ich mal testen.


----------



## FranzJoseph (10. April 2017)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Kann ich mal testen.



Wäre super!


----------



## drizzler (10. April 2017)

synergon schrieb:


> Würde sich ein Umstieg von einem 3570k lohnen? Oder gleich ein ryzen?



Kommt immer darauf an was du mit dem Rechner machen willst und wieviel Geld du ausgeben moechtest.

Bekommst bei einem 4,3 Xeon OC etwa die gleiche SingleCore Leistung wie bei deiner aktuellen CPU @ Stock , hast aber 6c/12T gegen deine aktuellen 4c/4T, also ordentlich mehr MT-Leistung, was wohl in trendmaessig staerker ins Gewicht fallen wird.

 Vorteil Xeon waere wohl der Preis, zumal du vermutlich deinen Ram weiternutzen kannst. Nachteil eben meist Gebrauchtware und eventuell Schnittstellen.

Wuerde noch auf die Ryzen 6kerner warten und schauen was die bringen.


----------



## Noxxphox (10. April 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> Kommt immer darauf an was du mit dem Rechner machen willst und wieviel Geld du ausgeben moechtest.



Naja ich bin alles andere als ein öko, aber das find sogar ich in 99% der Fälle sinnlos.

@synergon: Du musst für ungefähr gleiche Leistung in Games (egal ob 4 oder 6 core) ordentlich ocen und das brauch eine Menge an Leistung bei diesen Systemen. Wenn du jedoch halbwegs billig zwischenzeitlich was für Anwendungen brauchst und mehr als 4 kerne benötigst könnte es sich lohnen, auch wenn der Verbrauch enorm ist. Was willst du denn damit tun? Ohne das ist die Frage schwer zu beantworten.


----------



## LordEliteX (10. April 2017)

So eben mal BF1 getestet.

Mehr wie 6,5 GB hat er nicht genutzt.


----------



## FranzJoseph (10. April 2017)

Danke, dass du das extra getestet hast! Ich hatte auch nur kurz zum Anfang geguckt. Ich muss das nochmal auf längere Zeit testen.

Was könnte das Problem sein, wenn der PC einfach einfriert bei Prime und auch nicht mehr ausgeht ? Spannung? Temperatur? Oder kann das auch am Netzteil liegen? Meins hat ja nur 430W...


----------



## LordEliteX (10. April 2017)

Liegt an der Spannung denk ich. 
Müsste man in Bluescreen view auch sehen können. Zumindest war es bei mir immer so wenn der einfach eingefroren ist.


----------



## FranzJoseph (10. April 2017)

das ist es ja. Es kommt gar nicht zum Bluescreen! Das Bild friert einfach ein und kein Bluescreen oder Neustart. Ich muss ihn dann per Knopf ausschalten. Das war als ich ganz kurz versucht hatte auf 3,8 GHz zu gehen. Die Temperaturen waren dann schin bei 91°!...also mein Kühler scheint nicht so toll zu sein...ich werde aber auch mal die Wärmeleitpaste nochmal besser drauf machen....


----------



## LordEliteX (10. April 2017)

Ja aber es kann trotzdem sein das was vermerkt worden ist. Das hatte ich auch paar mal so wie es bei dir war. 

91 Grad ist schon eine Hausnummer ^^ was hast du denn für einen Kühler? Probier mal die Gehäuse Seite zu öffnen, vielleicht ist es dann besser.


----------



## AlexanderLu (10. April 2017)

Guten Abend,

es ist ein neues Benchmark Video erschienen. 
Diesmal direkter Vergleich zum 6700K auf 4.6 Ghz gegen unseren X5650 4.2 Ghz.
Trotz des "Mehrtaktes" kann sich der 6700K nicht immer absetzen und wenn überhaupt dann lediglich um 0-5 Fps für den 6700K. 
Aber in vielen Szenen setzt sich eben der X5650, trotz des geringeren Taktes durch.
Sehr einfach selbst 

i7 6700k vs xeon x5650 OC gtx 1060 bonus x5650 vs i5 2500k - YouTube

Außer bei BF1, da schaut er noch etwas hinterher. Jedoch gibt es bei BF1 die RenderDevice Einstellungen, die "Mehr" CPU Auslastung ziehen können.


----------



## FranzJoseph (10. April 2017)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Ja aber es kann trotzdem sein das was vermerkt worden ist. Das hatte ich auch paar mal so wie es bei dir war.
> 
> 91 Grad ist schon eine Hausnummer ^^ was hast du denn für einen Kühler? Probier mal die Gehäuse Seite zu öffnen, vielleicht ist es dann besser.


Ich habe ja zur Zeit 175er BCLK mit 1,27 V QPI...Wie viel bräuchte ich für 190 dann ungefähr? Ja ich weiß...Selber testen und so  aber es ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht, wenn man schon einen kleinen Richtwert hat. Was mich aber bisher am meisten stört, ist, dass fast jeder Core nicht über 70° @3,5 GHz(1,18 Vcore)außer Core 4, der ist meistens bei 71° und Core 5 bei 74°...Die anderen sind bei 63°...Warum ist das so ? Bei euch das gleiche ?

Ich habe den BeQuiet Shadow Rock TopFlow ... wegen FX 6300 und ungekühlte Spawas damals...

@AlexanderLu

Ich kenne das Video schon  die Stelle schon echt krass! Ich habe allerdings in BF mehr FPS als auf dem Video mit dem X5650...


----------



## LordEliteX (10. April 2017)

Ich bin bei einem 200er BCLK und habe momentan eine Spannung von 1.28
Mit meinem alten X5650 hatte ich für einem 200er BCLK 1.3 Volt gebraucht. 

Also schwer zu sagen was bei dir geht. 

Ach und das Video kenn ich auch  ich hab bei BF1 aber auch mehr FPS, teilweise über 120.


----------



## FranzJoseph (11. April 2017)

Hab Mal die Wärmeleitpaste neu aufgetragen. Ich teste jetzt gerade 185er BCLK mit 1,31 QPI...Bin dann also bei 3,7 GHz hab die Vcore nur auf 1,2V erhöht und schon war ein Core bei 87° nach 5 min. Prime...Ich glaube ich brauche dann doch nen neuen Kühler.

Welcher ist denn empfehlenswert für OC?

Edit: hab jetzt meinen CPU Lüfter mal im BIOS auf 87,5% gestellt (war das höchste) so sind die Temps ganz okay...Aber dann ist er nicht mehr so leise. Ich verstehe nicht, warum der dann nicht bei Last hochdreht...Sondern einfach weiterchillt als würde die CPU nicht mehr Abwärme erzeugen ....

Kleine Frage nebenbei: wenn ich nur die QPI Spannung erhöhe und nicht die Vcore, wird dann auch schon mehr Abwärme produziert?


----------



## Noxxphox (11. April 2017)

Hm der Kühler klingt überfordert. Hab ne alte h100i auf meinem 5670 mit 2x nb pl2 @ 5v. Ich komme mit 209er bclk und 4,6Ghz @ 1,392V in Prime nicht über 65°C  Ok ist nen offener aufbau aber selbst bei nem case (sagen wir +10°C da es nen gut belüftetes wäre) wären die temps gut. Selbst der Freezer (kp welche version) schafft das fast unter 90°C und da ist mehr vcore im spiel. Was für nen Kühler haste den da drauf? Bei budget oder Mittelklassekühler biste selbst schuld, die sind für diese wattmonster ungeeignet.


----------



## Knogle (11. April 2017)

Die E Xeons sind empfehlenswert fuer OC


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. April 2017)

Knogle, wieder da?

Franz, mach mal bitte bilder vom pc innen, bist du wirklich auf dem cpu header?


----------



## FranzJoseph (11. April 2017)

es ist nicht so leicht ein Bild von allen Seiten zu machen. Hab einfach kein Platz...

hier sind 2...vielleicht sagst du mir, wo genau ich noch ein Bild machen soll und ich versuche es irgendwie...

Danke, dass ihr mir immer aktiv weiterhilft


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. April 2017)

Ich erkenne da leide rnicht, ob der Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers auf dem CPU-Fan-Header über der RAM-Bank 1/4 angeschlossen ist.
Im Bios musst du die Regelung dann ggf. noch aktivieren und evtl. auf Voltage stellen wenn das geht, sofern das Lüfter nicht eh PWM kann.

Edit: Welches Case hast du da? Ich sehe oben links neben dem 8Pin EPS eine Durchführung, kannst du das Kabel nicht hintenrum legen?


----------



## FranzJoseph (11. April 2017)

habe ein Enermax Ostrog in schwarz/weiß....hier: ENERMAX.DE - Ostrog

das Kabel ist aufjedenfall an CPU FAN 1 angeschlossen. Über den RAM-Bänken...ich kann im BIOS ein CPU SMART FAN Target einstellen und eben die minimale Drehgeschwindigkeit.

Edit: Temperaturen stimmen jetzt denke ich mal. 75° der heißeste Kern bei Prime. Mit 3,7 GHz. Der Lüfter ist zwar lauter, aber daran kann ich mich gewöhnen bis später mal ein anderer ins Gehäuse kommt. Hör ihn eh nicht mit meinem Headset. Nach 1 Stunde BF war der heißeste Core bei 61°.
Ist es denn schlimm auf Dauer die Gehäuse-Tür aufzulassen?

Jetzt würde ich gerne mal wissen wie hoch ich noch gehen könnte...Wegen 430W Netzteil und so.


----------



## FranzJoseph (11. April 2017)

mein Uncore ist jetzt schon bei 3700 MHz...ist das nicht langsam zu viel? Ich kann den Multi ja nicht verstellen...


----------



## Noxxphox (11. April 2017)

Bitte editiere Post anstatt permanent neue zu machen, sonst bekommst du irgendwann noch ärger mit den Mods. Und wieso kannst du den Uncore Multi nicht verstellen? Das sollte in einem der Menüs normalerweise gehen.


----------



## FranzJoseph (11. April 2017)

Upps dieses Mal vergessen. Sorry. 
Die einstellung ist grau und man überspringt sie ... keine chance dort hin zu gelangen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. April 2017)

Musst du vielleicht erst erweitertes OC oder so aktivieren? Manchmal gibt es Menüeinträge, die man da erst aktivieren muss, damit andere Sachen freigeschaltet werden.

Zum Netzteil: wenn es was wertiges ist, geht schon noch was. Wenn es ein Böller ist, hätte ich schon längst aufgehört


----------



## FranzJoseph (11. April 2017)

Hab ein BeQuiet Pure Power L8 

Hab das MSI X58 Pro-E...Da gibt es nur das "Cell-Menü" und da kann ich sämtliche Sachen einstellen. Aber der Uncore Takt lässt sich nur über den BCLK ändern....:/


----------



## drizzler (11. April 2017)

Liegt am MSI Brett + Xeon X CPU.

Benutz halt mal den 22 Turbo Multi (du hast einen X5650?) als AllCore Multi. Dann reichen dir ~ 163 blck fuer 3600 mhz auf allen Kernen. Macht dann beim Ram 1630 mhz beim 1:10 Teiler und somit Uncore von 3260. Dann gehst du mit dem bclk langsam hoch je nach dem welches OC dir ausreicht. Je nach Bluescreen (wenn einer auftaucht) die Spannungen anpassen . So kannst du das Uncore Problem mildern. Turbo-Multi aktiviert man in der Regel dauerhaft, wenn man die c-states (c3/c6...)und / oder das Thermal Monitoring deaktiviert. Die c1e states koennen in der Regel anbleiben.  Haengt aber vom Board/Bios ab, was man alles genau anlassen kann und was nicht. Ist aber meistenst dokumentiert. 
Einfach testen ob der Multi bei Cinebench auf 22 bleibt oder nicht. (mit CPU-Z)

Bluescreen Liste
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest or whatever you prefer. Try raising your Ram voltage
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r

Ursache stimmt zu ~ 90%


----------



## FranzJoseph (11. April 2017)

hab einen X5650...da ist der maximale multi 20 und Turbo 22. Aber den Turbo hatte ich immer aus, weil mir ein Core auf 4 GHz nichts bringt. Die c-states sind alle deaktiviert.


----------



## drizzler (11. April 2017)

Nutz halt wie gesagt den 22 Multi (kann sein, dass Turbo auf an sein muss, damit er auswaehlbar und beibehalten wird)  auf allen Cores und senke den blck. Das sollte gehen wenn c-states und thermal monitoring aus sind (wie oben bereits beschrieben).


----------



## Spieler22 (11. April 2017)

Bei dem Msi Board ist Uncore stuck bei 20x und der max Multi den er mit allen Kernen hält sind auch 20x . Die 22 hält er wirklich nur wie den Turbo auf einem Kern, sobald mehr kerne belastet werden gehts auf 20 zurück. Ist nicht wie bei den "besseren" board wo der Turbomulti als normaler Multi mit fürs OC verwendet werden kann. Das Board und ein Xeon X5650 ist halt echt nicht das wahre, aber das habe ich dir vorher gesagt.

@drizzler das geht definitiv nicht


----------



## drizzler (11. April 2017)

Das ist natuerlich dann schade.


----------



## FranzJoseph (11. April 2017)

So sieht's aus...Die anderen Boards waren mir dann doch zu teuer. Das MSI Board hat ja auch schon 80€ gekostet...Also ist es dann wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so schlau höher mit dem BCLK zu gehen ? Blöder Uncore ....


----------



## drizzler (11. April 2017)

Brauchst halt mehr QPI, eventuell mehr Spannung auf der Northbridge (IOH) und solltest dann die Temperatur selbiger im Auge behalten, da die Waermeleitpads die MSI bei dem Board verwendet hat nicht die besten sind. Eventuell mal den Northbridekuehler abmontieren und die Pads durch gute Waermeleitpaste ersetzen und / oder nen kleinen Luefter auf die Northbridge packen. Die Northbridge ist bis 100 Grad belastbar, was ich aber nicht wirklich ausreizen wuerde.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. April 2017)

so lange es läuft, ist es doch egal, mein Uncore hatte ich schon bei 4,3GHz, so lange es läuft ist alles gut.
Teste aber auch ab etwa 3,8GHz Uncore mal, ob du nicht leistung verlierst bei höherem Takt, das kann da nämlich irgendwo ab ca. 3,9-4GHz vorkommen, weil ECC im Cache greift und dann bist du trotz mehr takt langsamer.


----------



## Spieler22 (11. April 2017)

Die Northbridge bei meinem MSI Board war bis 120°C belastbar. Das gab dort unterschiedliche Revisionen und auch sehr unterschiedlich heiße Revisionen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. April 2017)

Wobei das auch kein Thema mehr ist, wenn man es richtig amcht udn alles unter Wasser setzt  Darum hat mein UD3r ja die Kühlung vom UD7 drauf  das Ganze unter Wasser und los gehts  Da kommt man nicht mehr sehr hoch mit der Temperatur.

afaik ist die NB aber immer in 130nm gefertigt, kann also wirklich deutlich mehr ab, als man es vermuten würde.


----------



## FranzJoseph (11. April 2017)

Ich probiere jetzt mal 3,8 GHz und dann 3,9 ... Muss ich jetzt auch die PLL Spannung anheben ?

Edit: hab die erstmal auf Auto gelassen. 3,8 GHz mit QPI auf 1,35 und Vcore 1,2(geht unter Last runter auf 1,76 laut CPU-Z) 
Uncore 3,8 GHz RAM auf 1540 MHz @1,5V

Cinebench R15 872. Kommt das hin? Heißester Kern beim Cinebench war bei 67°

Edit: beim 3. Test freezt wi der das Bild. Hab dann QPI auf 1,38 erhöht. Erster Cinebench Durchlauf 891. 

Ich teste ich mal Prime.


----------



## drizzler (11. April 2017)

Bei der qpi Spannung ein bisschen aufpassen. Hoeher als 1,4 wuerde ich nicht gehen, persoenlich ziehe ich die Grenze bei 1,35 (Intel Spezifikation) fuer ein 24/7 Setup. Kannst dir sonst schnell mal den Memory Controller der CPU kaputt machen, gerade bei hoeheren Uncore-Settings.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. April 2017)

drizz aber nur bei Standard-Spannung auf dem RAM, die Differenz darf eben nicht zu groß und nicht zu klein sein, das war ja die Krux bei der Sache.

Natürlich sollte man es nicht übertreiben, und meine Diva von E5620 ist auch kein gutes Beispiel, aber bis 1,4V geht schon noch, wie du sagst, darüber ist eher für Benchsessions oder selten benutzte Systeme (wie meines, denn ich nutze den Xeon sehr seltsn, hab zumeinst nur den i5 560m an  )


----------



## FranzJoseph (11. April 2017)

Ich lass den jetzt bei 3,8 GHz. Also muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen wegen 1,38 QPI? RAM bei 1540MHz @1,5 V(Standard Spannung) und 3,8 Uncore. Vcore ist bei 1,2V. PLL Spannung hab ich auf Auto.


----------



## Spieler22 (11. April 2017)

Gib dem Ram 1,52V und du musst dir meiner Meinung nach keine Sorgen machen, wenn die NB Temp nicht permanent an 120°C hängt ( prüf das mal mit HWInfo64 )


----------



## FranzJoseph (11. April 2017)

nee. die ist meistens bei 80° 

Edit: als ich gerade 1,52V eingestellt habe, habe ich direkt nen Bluescreen bekommen, nachdem ich ein YT Videos gucken wollte. 

driver irql not less or equal
Als ich wieder auf 1,5V gestellt habe, hat es wieder geklappt. Der RAM darf ja auch nur 1,5V haben, oder nicht ? Crucial Ballistix Sports CL9 DDR3 1600


----------



## drizzler (11. April 2017)

Test zu  Ryzen 5 schon gesehen? Nach kurzem Ueberfliegen der Benches lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach  ein Umstieg ja nicht wirklich. (no need for AVX/FMA).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. April 2017)

Sehe ich ähnlich, so viel mehr ist es nicht, zumal ja bei Ryzen auch nicht so viel bei OC geht.


----------



## AlexanderLu (11. April 2017)

Ich hab meinen X5650 auf bclk 190 im 24/7 System am laufen. Das ergibt 4,18 Ghz und läuft absolut stabil.
Vcore 1,26V Qpi 1,3v Memoryteiler 2/8 und 1.64V.
Ich kann bis einem bclk von 195 erhöhen, danach ist das System sehr stark Bluescreen lastig...

Im Battlefield erreiche ich nicht mehr FPS als 70. Habe eine 780 Ti mit 1200Mhz am laufen, frage mich oft woher die schlechte Leistung kommt.
Manchmal ist die Grafikkarte sogar 99% ausgelastet wird aber nicht wärmer als 55° (hier oft zu wenig Leistung) und manchmal läuft die mit 99%, im selben Spiel und hat bemerkbar mehr FPS und mehr Temp :-/.

Bin auch immer wieder erstaunt wie gut unsere 1366 CPU sich noch mit aktuellen Systemen schlägt. 
Jedoch sind die Benchmarks von CPU-Z und Cinebench, im Hinblick auf den Ryzen schon weit voneinander entfernt


----------



## Spieler22 (11. April 2017)

FranzJoseph schrieb:


> Als ich wieder auf 1,5V gestellt habe, hat es wieder geklappt. Der RAM darf ja auch nur 1,5V haben, oder nicht ? Crucial Ballistix Sports CL9 DDR3 1600


Du kannst dem Ram auch 1,65v rüberbügeln, das wird dem ziemlich egal sein. QPI und RamSpannung müssen aber n gewissen Wert auseinander sein, weswegen man die Ramspannung erhöht wenn man sehr viel QPI-Spannung raufgibt um die CPU nicht zu grillen. Das es damit bluescreent find ich n bisschen komisch, vllt ist das ganze System doch ziemlich dicht an der Instabilität. Vllt einfach auf 3,75Ghz runtergehen und die QPI-Spannung 1-2 Schritte runterstellen? Knappe 1,4v find ich schon bedenklich, wenn du die Ramspannung nicht erhöhen kannst.


----------



## FranzJoseph (11. April 2017)

Jap. Bin jetzt auf 3,7 GHz und QPI auf 1,34 V. So hat es bisher am besten geklappt!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. April 2017)

Ich stell den RAM immer auf 1,56-1,58v, tut dem nix. Selbst der M393B5273CH0-YH9 von Samsung, der eigentlich 1,35v will verträgt das ohne warm zu werden.


----------



## Knogle (11. April 2017)

Wenn man sich den Durchschnittsnutzer mal anschaut, die CPUs haben welche noch nichtmal an die Skylake 2 Kern Pentiums rankommen, da wird man mit 1366 noch super lange "ueberdurchschnittlich" flott unterwegs sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. April 2017)

Des schon. Trotzdem ist der R5 für mich durchaus interessant, allerdings nur im Büro-PC


----------



## FranzJoseph (12. April 2017)

Würdet ihr 16 GB RAM im Dual Channel nutzen oder 12 GB in Triple Channel ? Hab 4x4 GB und benutze jetzt eben nur 3x4GB...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. April 2017)

Ich hab 12gb im tripple drin  war auch n 4x4 kit


----------



## Aslinger (12. April 2017)

Von 2009-2011 3x 2GB, 2011-2016 3x 4GB und seit 2016, 3x 8GB RAM verbaut. Ich halte nicht viel von Vollbestückung, darum fahre ich lieber so und benötige dadurch auch wenig QPI Spannung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. April 2017)

Kommt drauf an was du rein steckst, bei normalem RAM hast du schon recht, das wird warm, udn auch der IMC hat ne höhere last.

Allerdings ändert sich das mit PC3L Registred RAM ganz fix, da kann die CPU eigentlich ja auhc mit 9 Modulen umgehen, was auf Consumer-Boards in ermangelung weiterer 3 Slots natürlich gar nicht geht 
Lustig ist nur, das Gigabyte und Asus beim R2E offensichtlich trotzdem alles durchkontaktiert haben, so dass die PC3L Module laufen. Allerdings wohl nicht mit 1,35v RAM-Spannung, da das wohl nicht mit der CPU zusmamen passt


----------



## FranzJoseph (12. April 2017)

Also ist es bei mir nicht so toll auf 6x4 GB aufzurüsten? Hab den Crucial Ballistix Sports DDR3 1600 CL9.


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. April 2017)

Wenn du 24GiB brauchst, dann rüste auf. Wenn nicht, dann spar dir das Geld.


----------



## drizzler (12. April 2017)

Haengt aber auch von der Guete des Boards/IMC der CPU ab, ob man angenehmen Spannungen Vollbestueckung fahren kann. Meine 6x4GB laufen bei 1870mhz und 3600 uncore mit 1,21 qpi (bios). Ist auch alles ein bisschen Lottototto.


----------



## Spieler22 (12. April 2017)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Ich halte nicht viel von Vollbestückung, darum fahre ich lieber so und benötige dadurch auch wenig QPI Spannung.


6x4GB und 1,2v QPI Spannung bei BCLK 200


----------



## FranzJoseph (12. April 2017)

okidoki. Also wenn ich dann mal mehr brauche rüste ich auf.

Hat einer von euch Playerunknown´s Battlegrounds? Das Spiel läuft mit meinem X5650 und der RX 480 nicht so toll...muss zwar noch optimiert werden, aber trotzdem. Wie läuft das bei euch? Wenn überhaupt jemand das Spiel hat.


----------



## Spieler22 (12. April 2017)

Das Spiel hängt im CPU Overhead ohne Ende. Viel zu viele unnütze DrawCalls, ist das gleiche Problem wie bei Fallout. Hier wäre ne 10Ghz Dualcore CPU wohl am besten


----------



## Noxxphox (12. April 2017)

Aufm Xeon nochned getestet, aufm 4790k butterweich bis auf paar randomlags manchmal.


----------



## Aslinger (12. April 2017)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> 6x4GB und 1,2v QPI Spannung bei BCLK 200



Falls das dein 5650er ist: Guter IMC du somit gute CPU. Für 4.4Ghz nehme ich an wirst du wohl um die 1.35V benötigen? Ich habe die RAM Subtimings ja auch noch getweakt. Für die alten RAMs habe ich noch die Hälfte bekommen was die neuen Riegel gekostet haben.

Bis Winter noch, dann hole ich mir die Naples Plattform von AMD. Von den neuen Intel Plattformen lasse ich besser die Finger. S1366 und 1156, Sandy Bridge 1155 mit Ausnahme, waren die letzten guten Intel Plattformen.


----------



## Spieler22 (12. April 2017)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Falls das dein 5650er ist: Guter IMC du somit gute CPU. Für 4.4Ghz nehme ich an wirst du wohl um die 1.35V benötigen?


 1,36V genau  



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Aufm Xeon nochned getestet, aufm 4790k butterweich bis auf paar randomlags manchmal.


 In Yasnaya Polyana hat niemand mehr als 45Fps den ich kenne und da sind auch n paar 7700k mit 5Ghz dabei


----------



## Noxxphox (12. April 2017)

Naja ich war nochned überall auf der map xD Geht mit 4 Spielstunden auch nicht. Da wo ich bisher war ging es bis auf randomlags absolut problemlos. FPS weis ich nicht genaz da ich im mom kein OSD nutze.
Da ich aber was fps angeht hochempfindlich bin und alles unter 80 mir auf dauer zu... unflüssig bissel zäh ist sage ich mal das es irgendwas um den dreh rum hat. Ganz am anfang lief Fraps mit und schwankte so 85-100fps je nach ort.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. April 2017)

Aslinger mit den 1155ern muss ich dir recht geben, wobei das offensichtlich doch mehr Ausnahmen sind.

Habe eh das Gefühl dass da erst die Z77 Boards marktreif waren, meine P67 und Z68 wirken wie Beta-Test-Hardware


----------



## FranzJoseph (12. April 2017)

Also ich hab mit dem Xeon und ner RX 480 zwischen 30 und 65 FPS auf Hoch...Wobei die Graka immer bei 100% ist. Wenn ich die Grafikeinstellungen weiter herunterstelle z.B. manches auf sehr niedrig manches auf niedrig und die andere Einstellung wieder auf hoch usw habe ich random laggs und regelmäßig FPS Einbrüche für 1 sek.

Am 14. kommt glaube ein Performance Patch...Mal abwarten.

Edit: Ich habe jetzt schon 2 mal innerhalb 3 Tagen und 8 Spielstunden bei PuBattlegrounds einen "red screen" bekommen. Danach hat sich der PC neugestartet. Bisher ist das nur bei Battlegrounds aufgetreten. Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es am Spiel liegt oder an der CPU/Stromversorgung/Grafikkarte...keine Ahnung. Tritt sowas auf, wenn vllt irgendwas nicht stabil läuft? Oder hat jemand schon so einen "Red Screen" bei PuBattlegrounds gehabt?

Hab hier mal ein paar Screenshots von der Ereignisanzeige:


----------



## Knogle (13. April 2017)

Bei mir waren 1.35V bei über 200MHz die Regel und das reichte bis auf den X5650 auch bis 220MHz


----------



## Klausn (14. April 2017)

Falls wer Interesse hat, im Marktplatz hab ich mein EVGA-SR2 und MSI X58 Pro reingestellt. Mir fehlt die Zeit.


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. April 2017)

Ganz nett, wird zu dem Preis nur niemand kaufen (vor allem das Bundle nicht)


----------



## Klausn (14. April 2017)

mal gucken. Auf ebay sind in den letzten 5Monaten nur 3 aufgetaucht, sind auch um diesen Preis weg. ich hoffe ja eh dass es übrig bleibt und die 2 anderen weggehen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. April 2017)

Das Board selbst geht ja schon irgendwie. Bin da vielleicht auch etwas empfindlicher, da ich meins als Schnapper geschossen hatte


----------



## Spieler22 (14. April 2017)

ne Msi Krücke für 130eus 
die gibts bei Ebay mit Rückgaberecht für 80€


----------



## kelt (17. April 2017)

Hallo an alle 1366 Freunde, 

ich lese hier schon ein paar Tage; 971 Seiten sind schon 'ne Ansage!  
Mir ist vor Ostern in den Kopf gekommen mein altes System zu "erneuern". Dieses sieht jetzt wie folgt aus:

Asus P6T SE 1366 Bios Version 0908
i7 920 @ 3,6GHZ >>> X5670 @ 4,2 GHZ (Alpfenföhn Brocken mit 2x bequeit Silent Wings blasend und saugend)
R9 290 >>> Zotac GTX 980 TI
14 GB Ram Mischbestückung (3x2 GB CSX, 2x4 GB Corsair)
Asus U3S6 Bridge
bequiet 580 Watt

Gestern Abend habe ich mich an den Einbau der CPU gemacht. Wurde auch sofort erkannt und erster Belastungstest mit Prime gab Temps unter 60*C.
Das Übertakten hatte mir dann schon mehr Schwierigkeiten gemacht. Meine letzten Versuche in der Richtung sind schließlich schon 7 Jahre her 
Das System wollte einfach nicht booten bei BCLK > 160, egal welche exorbitanten Spannungen ich veranschlagt hatte. Ende vom Lied: lag an einem "veralteten" BIOS. Es gab tatsächlich ein zwei Monate jüngeres aus 2010. Desweiteren musste ich feststellen, dass die RAM Bestückung einige Probleme macht; jedenfalls größere als bei der i7920 CPU. 

Zur Zeit bin ich bei einem BCLK von 175 mit einem Multiplier von 24 = 4200Mhz unterwegs und hatte diesen Wert auch als grobes Ziel ausgelegt.
Ich bräuchte noch ein wenig Input / Hilfestellung ob ich das so laufen lassen kann und wie ich unter Umständen die Core Voltage noch drücken kann.
Speedstep habe ich aktiviert und es werden mir auch variable Taktzahlen angezeigt, aber die Core Voltage ist fix - habe ich da einen Denkfehler?
Auch bei den anderen Werten bin ich mir nicht zu 100% sicher... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spieler22 (17. April 2017)

Da es ein P6T SE ist wird der 24er Multi nur auf einem Kern gehalten( war zumindest bei meinem damals so und das Problem wird auch in vielen anderen Threads beschrieben, allerdings beweist dein Screenshot gerade irgendwie das Gegenteil  ). Daher würde ich als erstes sicherheitshalber maximal auf den 22er gehen und dort mit dem BCLK weitermachen. 1,35V QPI sind für alles unter 200BCLK auch sehr sehr viel.

Ich würde den 15x Multi nehmen und den BCLK erstmal ausloten. 191 BCLK würde sich anbieten( da kannst du ja versuchen die geringste QPI Spannung die stabil läuft auswindig zu machen). Achte darauf das der UCLK um die 3000-3400 ist. 2200 ist sehr sehr wenig und kann durchaus mal instabil sein, den Ram am Besten +-100Mhz um seine Spezifikation laufen lassen( eher weniger als mehr), auch zu niedriger Ram kann durchaus mal Abstürze auslösen( und 1000mhz ist sehr sehr niedrig ). IOH und ICH kannst du auch mal auf 1,15V gehen, kann die Stabilität durchaus verbessern. 

Also:
Uncore ~3000 
Ram +- 100mhz nach Spec
IOH ICH 1,15V
Ramspannung= nach Spezifikation, 1,56V sind ok wenn die mit 1,5V spezifiziert sind, vllt ist dabei aber auch ein 1,65v Riegel? 

1. BCLK 191 min QPI Spannung finden ( sollte eigentlich locker unter 1,3V bleiben, eher unter 1,25V )
2. 22x191= 4200 min Vcore finden ( ca 1,30V -1,35V sollten hier ein Richtwert sein ) ( Die CPU Spannung ist beim P6T SE Fix und kann nicht per Offset geändert werden. )


----------



## kelt (17. April 2017)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort! Ich habe den Multi auf 22 gestellt und BCLK auf 191. VCore erstmal stumpf auf 1,33V belassen und IOH / ICH angepassst. Ist ohne Murren hochgefahren und Prime läuft aktuell. 

Leider werden nach dem CPU Tausch meine Corsair Riegel nur noch sporadisch erkannt. Laut Herstellerseite werde die mit 1,5 Volt betrieben - wie auch die CSX. Hab jetzt alle Bänke durch mit verschiedenen Kombinationen. Die 3 x 2 GB würde ich gerne in den orangen Bänken lassen zwecks Tripple Channel - oder erübrigt sich das? Mit nur 6GB Ram lässt sich kein Krieg gewinnen 

Edit: Mit dem Multi hattest du recht! Jetzt werden auch in meinem Desktop Gadget die 4200 Mhz angezeigt, das war vorher nicht der Fall (Screenshot).


----------



## drizzler (17. April 2017)

Bezueglich der Rambestueckung hast du glaube ich einen Denkfehler.

Du hast drei Channel, zu denen jeweils 2 Plätze gehören die direkt nebeneinander liegen.Bezeichnungen stehen auch auf dem Board.

Channel A : A1,A2
Channel B : B1,B2
Channel C : C1,C2

Fuer Dual- oder Triple muss jeder Channel mit der gleichen Ramkapazizät bestückt sein.

Bei dir also maximal möglich :

A  1×4 B 1x4 C 2x2

So hasst du bei jedem Zufriff Triple-Channel Speed.


----------



## kelt (17. April 2017)

Läuft! A 1×4 B 1x4 C 2x2  Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss, dass ein 2GB Riegel über ist - wär also geschwindigkeitstechnisch kontraproduktiv den mit einzubauen?! Vorausgesetzt das System würde dann überhaupt starten.. Mit der alten CPU war das möglich.

@Spieler22: Welche Werte hast du einstellen müssen um auf 4,4GHZ zu kommen? Nein, ich will nicht blind kopieren.. 
Um auf einen BCLK von 200 zu kommen müsste ich nach ersten Versuchen die QPI, als auch den Vcore Spannung drastisch erhöhen.


----------



## Spieler22 (17. April 2017)

200x22= 4,4Ghz läuft er bei 1,36V. Das ganze aber per Offset, also gehts im Idle auf 1,1V runter. Und 200 BCLK geht mit QPI von 1,23V, der Uncore ist mit 3,4Ghz bei mir aber relativ niedrig, alles über 3,5 kriege ich nicht wirklich stabil.


----------



## drizzler (17. April 2017)

14 gb sollten laufen (6gb) im ersten Channel; allerdings hast du dann eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von 2/14 =1/7 ~ 14 % dass ein Ramzugriff in Singlespeed erfolgt.

Btw. Welche version der asus sata iii karte nutzt du?


----------



## skoberst (18. April 2017)

hallo

habe seit 2009 mein x58 system  > jahrelang mit nem i7 920 Rev D0 @ 3.2Ghz  und seit ca 2 Jahren ne Xeon 5660 @ 3,7 Ghz

im laufe der zeit wurde immer mal etwas getauscht > SSD´s aktuelle Graka und von den ursprünglichen 3x2GB speicher auf 4x4GB

der xeon läuft sehr kühl im vergleich mit dem 920er, mit der Luftkühlung im sommer beim zocken max um die 50°C und wenn wohnung normale temps hat um die 45°C

die Leistung  @3,7Ghz (Turbo aus,  1,2V ) reicht mir bisher da die CPU in meinen games nie ausgelastet ist aka immer genug luft nach oben > hier limitiert eher die GTX980 bei 2560x1440 auflösung

nur den speicher musste ich für ARK survival evolved von 3x4GB auf 4x4GB aufstocke > war eh ne 4er Kit hatte aber ne krumme bestückung gescheut

problematisch bei meinem Xeon ist einfach der speichertakt
hatte am anfang die möglichen ca. taktungen  getestet 3,4  3,7  3,9 GHz übertaktung nur per BCLK
alles ging problemlos mit ner V-core von 1,2V   andere Spannungen mussten nicht erhöht werden!

aber der Speicher macht nur max Takt um die 1333 problemlos mit (xeon auch nur bis 1333 angegeben)
mit dem alten 920er lief der speicher problemlos @ 20xx Mhz 1,5V  (krumme zahl wegen übertaktung)

das ist mit dem xeon geschichte , alles in richtung 1600 MHz +  ist instabil > mit 2133 LV wie der Speicher zertifziert ist startet die sache nicht mal

habe auch mit speicherspannung usw. getestet aber das brachte nichts > jetzt halte ich den Speichertakt um die 1333 und es läuft stabil

zicken hat er auch gemacht als ich die alten 3x2Gb mit den neuen 3x4GB als mischbestückung versucht habe >das lief nicht stabil unabhängig vom takt

mein Grundsystem umbauen kann ich mir vermutlich weitere 2-4 jahre verkneifen


----------



## Spieler22 (18. April 2017)

2133Mhz war bei dem i7 dann ja n UCLK von 4266mhz, was ich für ziemlich hoch halte 
Versuch mal bei dem Xeon den UCLK irgendwo zwischen dem 1,5 Fachen und 2 Fachen des Speichertaktes zu variieren. Der UCLK hängt direkt mit der QPI Spannung zusammen. ~3400 sollten mit QPI von 1,25v-1,3V machbar sein.


----------



## norstein (18. April 2017)

Heute kamen nun also endlich die letzten Teile für mein 1366er-Setup.
Und wie zu erwarten funktioniert natürlich erstmal nix.
Folgendes Problem: Computer rebootet 1-2 mal bevor er dann tatsächlich bootet (erreicht BIOS und Windows also erst beim zweiten oder dritten Mal), und erkennt dann nur 8 von 12 GB RAM.
Erschwerend kommt hinzu: im BIOS geht manchmal wird manchmal nach einer zufällig scheinenden Zeit der Bildschirm schwarz. Käme kein Signal wäre der Bildschirm blau, mit einer entsprechenden Schriftmeldung. Der Rechner ist dann aber nicht abgestürzt, man kann ihn "blind" weiterbedienen. Wenn man rebootet ist das Bild wieder da, außerhalb des BIOS tritt dieses Problem nie auf.
Aida64 erkennt 3 identische Riegel à 4GB.

Konfiguration:
Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth X58
RAM: 3*4GB Crucial DRR3 1866 1.35V
CPU: Xeon X5650 6 Cores 12 Threads 2,67Ghz @stock
GPU: Powercolor RX 480 Red Devil 8GB
PSU: Cooler Master 600W
SSD: Samsung Evo 850 240GB
OS: Windows 10 Professional x64

Was ich bereits getan habe:
-RAM durchgewechselt (habe insgesamt 5 identische Crucial-Riegel, von denen ich bereits alle möglichen Konstellationen aus 3 Riegeln probiert habe)
-BIOS-Update (Version 1402 ist jetzt drauf)

Habe keine Ahnung was ich noch tun kann, so ist an das Overclocking ja gar nicht erst zu denken.
Könnte ein verbogener Pin am CPU-Sockel dies verursachen? Ich war mir nicht hundertprozentig sicher ob das so aussehen sollte, aber dachte dann "sieht im Rahmen aus, probiere mal ob das stiefelt".
Im Prinzip läuft das System ja, ich schreibe momentan davon. Aber dass nur 2 von 3 installierten RAMs erkannt werden zieht ja schon die Performance runter, und insbesondere die Bildausfälle im BIOS machen Overclocking ja weitestgehend unmöglich.
Hat noch irgendwer eine Idee?


----------



## kelt (18. April 2017)

@drizzler: ich habe die SATA Karte zur Zeit nicht installiert - hatte die lange Zeit nur rum liegen und wollte die im Zuge des Umbaus wieder einbauen, allerdings hatte ich Probleme zu booten und daher wieder raus geschmissen. Schließlich hab ich genug andere Baustellen am laufen.
Zum Speicher: Der Einbau des letzten Riegels (2GB) hat leider keine Auswirkung auf den Gesamtspeicher. A2 und B2 probiert. Sprich, wird nicht erkannt.

Eben hätte ich fast das heulen bekommen: Rechner hat nach dem Anschalten nur wild gebklinkt. Die Lüfter haben in regelmäßigen Abständen aufgeheult und die LEDs wie  wild geflackert - sowohl die Status LEDs an der Front als auch die beleuchteten Gehäuselüfter. Hatte erst das Netzteil in Verdacht und in dem Zusammenhang auch gleich ausgemalt was alles kaputt sein könnte..  Nach dem Aus- und Einbau der Batterie ist er dann wieder hochgefahren.  

Gestern Abend hab ich ihn nach diversen Belastungstests und einigen Runden Battlegrounds ganz normal ausgeschaltet und mit nem zarten Streicheln verabschiedet.. 

Was kann denn das schon wieder sein?


----------



## drizzler (18. April 2017)

norstein schrieb:


> Heute kamen nun also endlich die letzten Teile für mein 1366er-Setup.
> Und wie zu erwarten funktioniert natürlich erstmal nix.
> Folgendes Problem: Computer rebootet 1-2 mal bevor er dann tatsächlich bootet (erreicht BIOS und Windows also erst beim zweiten oder dritten Mal), und erkennt dann nur 8 von 12 GB RAM.
> Erschwerend kommt hinzu: im BIOS geht manchmal wird manchmal nach einer zufällig scheinenden Zeit der Bildschirm schwarz. Käme kein Signal wäre der Bildschirm blau, mit einer entsprechenden Schriftmeldung. Der Rechner ist dann aber nicht abgestürzt, man kann ihn "blind" weiterbedienen. Wenn man rebootet ist das Bild wieder da, außerhalb des BIOS tritt dieses Problem nie auf.
> ...


.
Ist das Sabertooth fuer low voltage Ram spezifiziert? Denke da koennte eventuell das Problem liegen. Dimm Voltage mal auf den kleinst moeglichen (nicht Auto) wert setzen. Falls 1,35 manuell setzbar sind eventuell mehr Dimm Voltage setzen. Bin im Moment nicht zu Hause und kanns nicht selbst nachschauen.

@kelt
wenn du die Karte fuer Sata III @ Bootlaufwerk einbauen willst, dann lass es sein, wenn es eine mit Marvell 9128 Chip ist. Kauf dir dann lieber eine Rocket oder Digituskarte mit Marvell 92xx Chipsatz.


----------



## skoberst (19. April 2017)

der 920er war scho ne richtiges eisenschwein wenn es um Taktung von RAM QPI und UCLK ging
der hat da sehr spät gezickt
hab den aber nie von der Kernfrequenz gequält 3,2 Ghz war das optimum an stabilität ohne groß an der spannung zu drehen > da lief der speicher auch mit 20xx MHz stabil , mit 3,4 lief die CPU auch stabil aber da ging der Speicher in die 21xx und wurde frickelig > musste dann speicher auf stabile  ca. 198x Mhz senken
bei tests mit niedrigerem CPU takt lief der RAM auch mit 2133. 

mit dem Xeon hab ich UCLK und QPI nicht übertaktet > da dürfte es keine probs geben  

> kann natürlich auch sein das bei´m 920er von der automatik ganz andere spannungen eingestellt wurden ?

hm den QPI hatte ich immer so eingestellt dass ich nicht über die 6,4 GT/s komme aka der takt im normalen bereich ist > aktuell 3150Mhz also weniger als 6,4(3200Mhz) 

mein P6T hat da eh nur 3  GT/S  Einstellungen zur auswahl wenn ich nicht irre, hab dann immer die halbwegs passende genommen  > allerdings stieg die niedrigste einstellung entsprechend den aktuellen 175 Mhz BCLK an und tiefer kann ich nicht einstellen (wäre als test nützlich)

der speichertakt hat ja auch nur krumme einstellungen bei verändertem BCLK


----------



## Spieler22 (19. April 2017)

UCLK muss beim i7 MINDESTENS das doppelte vom Ram haben 2133x2 wäre 4266Mhz und beim Xeon MINDESTENS das 1,5-Fache. UCLK motzt aber teilweise ab 3,6Ghz schon rum( QPI Spannung 1,25v- 1,35v + je nach CPU), weshalb ich die 2133 Rams auf dem i7 nur schwer verstehe. QPI Link nimmt man bei dem BCLK dann sowieso den niedrigsten.
Mit anderen Worten stell den UCLK auf iwas zwischen 3000-3400 und die QPI Spannung auf den niedrigsten Wert der bei dir läuft ( kann alles zwischen 1,2V und 1,35V sein je nach CPU und Board) und du kannst den Ram theoretisch mit 2000Mhz( UCLK 3000) bis 2266( UCLK 3400 ) betreiben.  Dafür gibts aber keine Garantie. ~1600 Mhz Ram sollte das Board aber sicher hinbekommen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. April 2017)

Spieler, je nach cpu, Spannungen, ... geht das, ist aber sinnfrei. Dank TrippleChannel braucht man das ja eigentlich nicht.


----------



## skoberst (19. April 2017)

da sind mir gestern aber schuppen von den augen gefalllen > jahre dran rumgebastelt und mir is dat nich aufgefalle mit dem uclk

scheint am UCLK zu liegen weil der über dem QPI lag

hatte immer straff den doppelten ram takt eingestellt beim 920er und das bei´m xeon auch so gehandhabt

durch die auto einstellungen wurde vom board spannungen höher eingestellt und der 920 hatte durch andere einstellungen  den QPI höher > dadurch is die sache wohl stabil geblieben

der uclk lässt sich anscheinend mit faktor 1,5 - 2,5 (10 takteinstellungen) einstellen  hab da nie drauf geachtet 

hab jetzt faktor 1,7 eingestellt zum testen und es scheint zu funzen  1750 Mhz ram  takt und noch kein absturz  > heut mal weiter testen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. April 2017)

Mehr RAM-Takt bringt aber da wenig, denn du landest quasi vorher im echten CPU-Limit.


----------



## Spieler22 (19. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Spieler, je nach cpu, Spannungen, ... geht das, ist aber sinnfrei. Dank TrippleChannel braucht man das ja eigentlich nicht.


Er hat gefragt, ich antworte


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. April 2017)

Ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen, dass es geht, wobei gesunde Spannungen wohl anders aussehen.


----------



## skoberst (19. April 2017)

also sollwert pc2133  CL 11-11-11-27-54-CR2  QPI 1,3V XMP kann ich vergesse > board bietet bei 175 BCLK  2103 MHz als nahen wert > da wird der UCLK durch den BCLK zu hoch gezogen >>> pc startet nicht 

als nächstes wird 1750 MHz Ram angeboten > UCLk hat dabei 2975 MHz hab das jetzt am laufen mit CL 9 - 9 - 9 - 27 - CR1

dann schaue wir mal wie stabil das ist > erste tests scheinen gut zu laufen 

meiner erfahrung nach ist höherer ram takt,  wenn die Latenzen bei CL 8/9  bleiben, beim zocken usw. schon deutlich zu merken
es bringt keinen FPS Boost (evtl. bei benchmark etwas, 1-2 FPS unterschied) aber der pc reagiert einfach schneller/gleichmäßiger auf eingaben und Programmstarts (wenn ne schnelle SSD daten liefert) 

hatte vor jahren auf dem sys stabile latenzen und ram takte verglichen, extremer takt mit CL11 war vom feeling nicht besser als 1600 CL8 , am besten  hatte sich ca. 18xx CL9 angefühlt > damit lief dann der 920er die meiste zeit


----------



## Knogle (19. April 2017)

Habe jetzt wieder mein tolles 1366 System aufgebaut mit MSI X58 Pro-E und Xeon E5620

Sind irgendwelche Tests gewuenscht fuer irgendwas?


----------



## kelt (19. April 2017)

@drizzler: ist eine Karte mit Marvell 9120 Chipsatz. Meinste ein Einbau lohnt nicht? Neue Hardware wollte ich eigentlich () erstmal nicht mehr anschaffen.

12 GB RAM laufen bei mir leider nur mit 1145 MHZ. Sobald ich eine Stufe höher gehe (15XX) werden nur noch die beiden 4 GB Riegel erkannt. Das habe ich sowohl mit Timings auf Auto, als auch mit 9-9-9-25 "N getestet. Die Riegel sind mit 1333Mhz beschriftet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. April 2017)

Knogle, welcome back,


----------



## drizzler (19. April 2017)

kelt schrieb:


> @drizzler: ist eine Karte mit Marvell 9120 Chipsatz. Meinste ein Einbau lohnt nicht? Neue Hardware wollte ich eigentlich () erstmal nicht mehr anschaffen.
> 
> 12 GB RAM laufen bei mir leider nur mit 1145 MHZ. Sobald ich eine Stufe höher gehe (15XX) werden nur noch die beiden 4 GB Riegel erkannt. Das habe ich sowohl mit Timings auf Auto, als auch mit 9-9-9-25 "N getestet. Die Riegel sind mit 1333Mhz beschriftet.




Fuer Sata III lohnt es sich nicht wirklich. Die Lese- / Schreibraten haengen meist bei ca. 330MB oder weniger und die fuer ein Systemlaufwerk wichtigen Random 4kb Werte sind bei dem Chip schlechter als an dem nativen Sata II deines Boards. Wenn du da nur ne Datenplatte dranhaengen moechtest kannst du sie aber schon einbauen. Fuer "beste" Performance muesstest du aber eventuell die Firmware updaten und austesten welcher Treiber am besten performt. Die 9128/9120 laufen meist am besten mit den Standard-Windowstreibern, die Marveltreiber bieten aber meist die beste Schreib- / Leserate.

Beim Ram muesstest du mal die Ramspannung erhoehen und eventuell mal die Timings lockern, also wenn sie bspw. 9-9-9-24 Timings haben mal mit 10-10-10-27 probieren usw. Hast du bei den Timing-Einstellungen kein Preset "Standard"? Das sind meist ziemlich lockere Timings.


----------



## Knogle (19. April 2017)

Ja bin erstmal wieder zurueck fuer 2 Monate 
Mein Aufbau aktuell




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und meine gut 500g WLP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kelt (19. April 2017)

Na dann lass ich die Karte draußen und gut. Danke für den Hinweis! 

"Standard" als solches gibt es nicht, nur "Auto". Die Riegel sind die folgenden: 

2 x 4 GB Corsair cmv4gx3m1a1333c9
2 x 2 GB CSXO-D3-LO-1333-2G

Ein wenig Google Recherche hat mich auf diesen Testbericht gebracht: CompuStocx 4GB Kit DDR3-1333/PC3-10600 CSXO-D3-LO-1333-4G-2KIT Speicher Test Fazit und Gesamteindruck
Von daher lasse ich die einfach so laufen und denke eventuell mal über ein komplettes RAM-Kit auf 16GB nach bzw. eine Erweiterung der bestehenden Corsair Riegel.


----------



## drizzler (19. April 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ja bin erstmal wieder zurueck fuer 2 Monate
> Mein Aufbau aktuell
> 
> 
> ...




Häng doch mal ein Bild ins Wohnzimmer ;D


----------



## AlexanderLu (19. April 2017)

Heißt es das der Xeon mit einem Ram von über 1333Mhz im OC Probleme verursachen könnte?

Habe im OC meistens etwas unter 1600Mhz auf dem RAM und das System ist immer wieder instabil und ich weiß nicht woher es kommt.
Meistens IDRQ oder sonstige BlueScreens mit Neustarts....


----------



## skoberst (20. April 2017)

lies meine textings auf den letzten 2 seiten 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Habe im OC meistens etwas unter 1600Mhz auf dem RAM und das System ist immer wieder instabil und ich weiß nicht woher es kommt.
Meistens IDRQ oder sonstige BlueScreens mit Neustarts....
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

hatte genau das selbe problem

durch BCLK übertakten wird der UCLK +  QPI + RAM Takte hoch gezogen  > hast du den BCLK höher gestellt musst du den UCLK anpassen  er darf nicht über dem QPI Takt liegen  evtl. auch den QPI anpassen damit er nicht zu hoch wird

in meinem systen läuft der QPI bei BCLK 175   mit 3150 MHZ     > habe jetzt den RAM auf 1750 MHz(nur stufenweise einstellung möglich) 

bei der fusselei dieser tage @ 175 BCLK hat selbst ein 2100 RAM takt mit QPI 3150 MHz mit nem UCLK von 3158 MHz (niedrigster Teiler)  NICHT gestartet.  Daher musste ich den RAM takt ne stufe runter stellen auf 1750 MHz.

habe kein übertakter Board und nicht so viele einstellmöglichkeiten .   aber ich vermute das der XEON auch mit  2133 RAM funzt wenn man QPI und UCLK in nem ordentlichen verhältnis zueinander lässt
nächste QPI stufe wäre 3600 MHz  das könnte aber auch probs machen



hab jetzt mal cinebench 15 laufe lasse um zu schaue wo mein sys grob einzuordnen ist

habe 837 CP und 84,49 FPS > damit ist der Xeon @3,7GHz  knapp unter einem 4790K@4 GHz (   Cinebench R15 Ergebnisse - ComputerBase Forum  )
singelcore test lag bei 107 CP


----------



## LordEliteX (20. April 2017)

Soo ich meld mich auch mal wieder ^^

Bekomme morgen meine GTX 1070 (Günstig von nem Kumpel)
Nur stellt sich die Frage ob mein NT reicht ^^ Ist das Be Quiet! BN234 E10-CM-500W

CPU ist auf 4,2 Ghz die zieht ja schon ordentlich saft.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. April 2017)

Die 1070 ist dafür sehr sparsam


----------



## LordEliteX (20. April 2017)

Also kommt mein NT nicht ans Limit? ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. April 2017)

Ran vielleicht, drüber eher nicht.


----------



## Knogle (21. April 2017)

Bin aktuell bei 205MHz PCIe Takt 
Setze nachher mal ne M.2 SSD ein und schau was die so leistet


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. April 2017)

Ui, das würde ich dann mal als "faster than PCIe 3.0 bezeichnen


----------



## Knogle (21. April 2017)

Ja  Ich versuche noch weiter hochzugehen.

Leider steigen die meisten Komponenten ab 190MHz aus, deshalb musste ich stattdessen ne PCI Grafikkarte nehmen und IDE Festplatte.
Oder ich probiere mal die PCIe Spannung anzuheben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. April 2017)

Und Clock Skew und Amplitude anpassen?


----------



## Knogle (21. April 2017)

Ja das mache ich auch noch.
Man glaubt es kaum aber das MSI Board taugt ganz gut 
Habe mir extra 4x Xeon E5620 geholt fuer meine Tests und die Samsung SM961 M.2 SSD und noch anderen Stuff.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. April 2017)

ui, bleibt da in 2 Monaten was über?


----------



## Knogle (21. April 2017)

Wird sich zeigen  Habe zumindest noch keine wirklichen Tests mit Hardware unter hohem PCIe Takt gefunden
M.2 SSD ist drin, hat jedoch nur 100MB/s wahrscheinlich wegen ECC. Muss wohl Spannung erhoehen auf PCIe


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. April 2017)

Übertreibs abe rnicht, ich denk wenn du 166MHz ohne ECC Eingriff im Extrem erreichst ist es besser denn aussteigende Geräte


----------



## Knogle (21. April 2017)

160MHz habe ich mal probiert, geht ohne Probleme mit 0.1V PCIe Spannungserhoehung. Die I/O Performance geht interessanterweise dabei fast 50% hoch  die SSD bezieht ihren Takt durch den PCIe Slot also wird die mituebertaktet


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. April 2017)

Mach mal n AS SSD Bench auf der bei 160 MHz PCIe


----------



## drizzler (21. April 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Wird sich zeigen  Habe zumindest noch keine wirklichen Tests mit Hardware unter hohem PCIe Takt gefunden
> M.2 SSD ist drin, hat jedoch nur 100MB/s wahrscheinlich wegen ECC. Muss wohl Spannung erhoehen auf PCIe



Welchen Adapter nutzt du?


----------



## Knogle (21. April 2017)

Den mit Kuehler von Sintech


----------



## Aslinger (22. April 2017)

Arg, im Juni kommt schon Skylake X mit dem X299er Chipsatz. Trotz allem kann man sich mit der 1366er Plattform und dem Xeon Westmere oder i7 970-990x noch immer entspannt zurück lehnen. Von den neuen Intels lasse ich wie gesagt die Finger.


----------



## LordEliteX (22. April 2017)

Solang die CPU nicht ans Limit geht oder das System den Geist aufgibt sehe ich auch keinen Grund zu wechseln.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ran vielleicht, drüber eher nicht.


Ich hatte mal einen X5650 @4.3GHz + GTX580 3GB @975MHz an einem Corsair VX550W (80+ Holz - also nicht Bronze, aber 80+...) hängen. 

Das Messgerät an der Dose hat unter BF4-Conquest Large-Locker-Last ca. 440W, bei FurMark + Prime95 ca. 500W angezeigt - mit einem E10 500W hat man noch eeeeewig viel Luft, zumal so eine 1070 ja deutlich effizienter ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. April 2017)

Kommt drauf an, ob man irgendwo die Spannungen etwas höher braucht. Dann geht der Bedarf fix durch die Decke.

Allerdings wundert mich auch, wieso das Seasonic Platinum Fanless mit der 780Ti auf dem X5650 abschaltet.


----------



## kelt (23. April 2017)

@Aslinger: Wie bekommt man Xeon X5670 @4,0 GHz bei 1.16V stabil? Hab hier 4,2 GHz mit 1,33V am laufen...


----------



## LordEliteX (23. April 2017)

Das hab ich mich auch gefragt  ich brauch auch 1.33 für 4,2 Ghz


----------



## Noxxphox (23. April 2017)

meiner  (5670) brauchte für 4,2ghz n bissel mehr. aber er rennt eh auf 1,39v @ 4,6Ghz, da sind mit die 4,2Ghz wayne


----------



## kingstark (23. April 2017)

Hallo

Habe ein asus p6t deluxe v2

Kann ich irgendwie ecc registered zum laufen bekommen mit einem xeon 3690?


Manche schreiben ja und manche nein jetzt bin ich mur unschlüssig? Hat jemand ecc reg laufen mit nem p6t?

Oder mit welchem BIOS? Mit verschiedenen BIOS Versionen sollen sie ja laufen. Brauche kein ecc wollte nur als normale Arbeitsspeicher nutzen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. April 2017)

Nein, mit nem p6t hab ich nicht getestet, mit dem Rampage 2 Extreme gehts aber.
Wichtig dürfte vor allem erst mal DualRank sein, meine Samsung M393B5273CH0-YH9 sind DualRank.
Mit denen könnte man es testen.
Aber, ECC läuft natürlich an sich nicht, sprich keine Fehlerkorrektur aktiv.

Edit:
Hab mein E5620-GA-X58A-UD3r-System mal zerlegt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die GTX750 weicht einer GTX750Ti 
Hier zum Testen nach dem Kühlerumbau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub bei der Gelegenheit kommt Lords x5650 auch gleich unter Wasser.


----------



## drizzler (23. April 2017)

kingstark schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe ein asus p6t deluxe v2
> 
> ...



Ich glaube die einzigen X58 Boards die ECC unterstuetzen (ECC also wirklich aktiv ist) sind die von ASRock.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. April 2017)

Aber ob das RegECC läuft?


----------



## drizzler (23. April 2017)

Laut Produktseite sollte das so sein. Aber hatte selbst noch nie eins in der Hand


----------



## Knogle (23. April 2017)

Teste gerade den E5620 @ Stock
Der braucht im Idle noch nichtmal 12W bzw. zieht noch nichtmal 1A 

Und das bei einer 1366er CPU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. April 2017)

E steht für Eco


----------



## kingstark (23. April 2017)

Also ecc muss nicht aktiv sein das brauche ich nicht.

Brauche Arbeitspeicher und die ecc reg sind viel günstiger deswegen.

Meint ihr die laufen auf dem board? Hab schon in paar Foren gelesen das sie laufen sollen

Weil ddr3 normale sind viel teurer und hab gar kein RAM momentan deswegen


----------



## Knogle (23. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> E steht für Eco



Dennoch habe ich nicht gedacht dass auf dem Sockel sowas moeglich ist  bei 4 Kernen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. April 2017)

Das Problem bleibt, dass der Rest der Plattform halt so viel frisst.


----------



## Knogle (23. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das Problem bleibt, dass der Rest der Plattform halt so viel frisst.



Ja das stimmt, komme auf 33W Gesamtverbrauch (Mainboard RAM CPU)

Hier mal meine Konstruktion 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. April 2017)

Nette Konstruktion^^ Auch wenns nicht so ein eindeutig aussieht, zumindest aufm Bild. In e ht sieht was wahrscheinlich deutlich übersichtlicher aus


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. April 2017)

Knogle, wieder mit qpi slow mode und anderen Tricks, oder nur optimierter Stock-Zustand.


----------



## Knogle (23. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Knogle, wieder mit qpi slow mode und anderen Tricks, oder nur optimierter Stock-Zustand.



Standard BIOS Settings   Nix veraendert


----------



## kingstark (23. April 2017)

Also es soll nur das Modul angenommen werden und funktionieren. Auf ecc an sich kann ich verzichten.

Ecc reg ist interessant wegen dem preis  und da es von p6t ja auch eine WS Version gibt hab ich gelesen die wurden funktionieren


----------



## kingstark (23. April 2017)

Edit:
Ach und ist das asus p6t deluxe v2 noch ein gutes 1366 board und der w3690 und i7 965x hab ich auch da. Will mir da was basteln zum basteln und zocken.

Hab auch noch zwei gtx 560ti da. Und ne gtx 260 Und ein Netzteil thermaltake Hamburg 530w was haltet ihr davon?
 Ist alles was ich auftreiben konnte... Ah und nen Arctic Lüfter
Und ne SSD Samsung evo 850 250gb.
Passt das alles so zusammen? Und meint ihr daß ist noch ein gutes system mit dem ich alles zocken kann?
Brauch eigentlich nur noch RAM 16 oder 32 bzw. 24gb sollten rein
Gehäuse hab ich auch nen "not Gehäuse bis ich mir ein neues holen kann.
Soll auch eventuell mal als hackintosh genutzt werden...bzw. Dual Boot... Sierra/Win 10

Hab nen MacMini Late2014 i7 16gb fusiondrive mein letzter PC war ein core2quad q6600..


Hoffe es ist nicht zu viel auf einmal  wollt nur mal eure Meinung dazu hören.


Wie viel % langsamer ist er dann ca. Gegenüber nem i7 6700? In etwa? Mit evtl. Oc
Strom Verbrauch spielt dabei keine rolle


----------



## Noxxphox (23. April 2017)

Das Netzteil wird bei so viel last der burner seine 
Warum haben so viele das Netzteil? Wurd sowas früher empfohlen???


----------



## janekdaus (24. April 2017)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> Das Netzteil wird bei so viel last der burner seine [emoji317]
> Warum haben so viele das Netzteil? Wurd sowas früher empfohlen???


Frag ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch, die sind eig nicht zu gebrauchen, aber
hat nicht pcgh sogar mal so ein Städte Netzteil in nem Video verwendet?  


Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noxxphox (24. April 2017)

Also als MüllNetzteil zum finden sag ich ja noch ok. Hab auch so nen Müllnetzteil vor 2 3 Jahren mal fürn Fuffi ausm Mediamarkt mitgebracht. Angebliche 750W, is kla ne. Nutz ich aber auch nur zum befüllen der Wakü, oder test von neuen gebrauchten Komponenten ob sie überhaupt laufen. So starten, Bios, Windows. Lief 2 min, ok es lohnt sich das ordentliche Netzteil aus seiner Verpackung aufm Regal zu kramen.
Aber würd sowas niemals dauerhaft für nen System verwenden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. April 2017)

Das Netzteil ist für n 1366 OC System eher Thermalcrap Hunbug 

Die beiden 560Ti würde ich versuchen zu verkaufen, sollten zusammen 50-60€ bringen. Da n bissel was drauf legen und für grob nen 100er ne GTX780 besorgen, da hast du am meisten von. Hier ist quasi die größte Schwachstelle deiner CFG. Aslinger hier hat deutlich mehr Grafikleistung im 1366er, das lohnt sich also immer noch gut.

RAM würde ich Tripple Channel versuchen zu behalten, 24gb sollte recht lange noch halten.

Die SSD hab ich selbst in meinen Haupt-1366, top.

Der i7 6700 ist single Thread bei Taktgleichstand grob 30-35% schneller. Wenn die 6-Ender ihre Kerne voll ausspielen können, reden wir eher von einem Vorteil für den 1366er, wobei das nicht so viel ist.

Beim Case musst du mit 1366 auf echt guten Airflow achten, sonst wird das da drin fix sehr kuschelig.


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. April 2017)

Vielleicht noch nach ner R9 290X Ausschau halten, die gibt es stellenweise auch schon für ~100€ und die bringt um einiges mehr als die 780Ti und hält auch noch ein bisschen länger vor. Aber dann brauchst du definitiv ein anderes Netzteil


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. April 2017)

Wobei das mit ner 780Ti auch der Fall wäre.

Die AMD ist natürlich ne Idee, wobei die auch nur schwer leise zu kühlen ist mit Luft. Da reden wir dann ja fix von mehr als 450W Wärmeleistung im System, die raus müssen 

Edit:
Wobei ich wieder vergesse, dass es natürlich auch auf die Spiele und den User ankommt. ich hab z.B. wie im Post #9758 ja geschrieben nur ne GTX750-1G drin gehabt, die jetzt durch ne GTX750Ti-2G ersetzt wird, aber auch nur weil die eben auch da ist usw.

Klar ich könnte auch meine GTX780Ti rein schrauben, die ist aber glaub mit dem 2500k@4,4GHz besser kombiniert  und die GTX780 non-Ti weiß ich noch nicht ganz wo die rein kommt.
In dem Case da, wo jetzt der E5620 drin war, ist jedenfalls intern wenig platz für ne Wakü, weswegen ich von hoher Wärmeverlustleistung absehen wollte 

Vielleicht disponier ich aber noch um


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. April 2017)

Klar ist das alles Software-abhängig und eine X290 vor allem mit X hinten dran ist ein extremer Energiefresser und Störfaktor, was die Lautstärke angeht. Aber dann passt sie ja super zum System  Die AMD Karte altert halt besser und hat etwas mehr RAM, was jetzt schon Vorteile bringt. Die nVidia ist halt effizienter und leiser. Aber dann halt wie gesagt auf die Netzteile achten, da hätte ich selbst mit meinem 750W schon Bedenken


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. April 2017)

Also die R9 290X ist jetzt so schlimm dann auch nicht vom verbrauch.
Trotzdem ist am ende die Frage wo will man hin?
Wie du bei mir ja siehst, ich bin da auch nicht immer auf Gaming-Leistung aus. Für WoW und n bissel BF4 SinglePlayer reicht die 750Ti mit 1608MHz


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. April 2017)

Wohl wahr, wohl wahr, ich war jetzt auf dem "Was bekomme ich für...?" Trip und da ist die AMD Karte (so wie eigentlich immer AMD da die bessere Wahl ist) einfach top. In meinem kleinen PC habe ich damals auch zwischen 750Ti und 7850 2G geschwankt. Da es aber zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht viele günstige gebrauchte Tis gab, nahm ich die AMD und sie läuft super, selbst Full HD schafft sie oft bei nicht allzu aktuellen Titeln.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. April 2017)

Rein technisch reicht mir zu 95% der Zeit mein i5 560m  
Wenn ich davon ausgehe ist selbst ein e5620 bei 4 GHz eine ziemlich starke Maschine zum Spielen 
Aber der 2500k mit der 780Ti geht natürlich anders zu werke, wenn man denn mal spielt 

Edit: Irgendwie doof, dass mein E5620 gerade nicht unterm Schreibtisch steht, fühlt sich so leer an


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. April 2017)

Frag mich mal, mein SR-2 liegt mal wieder nackig neben mir aufm Schreibtisch, da das Gehäuse noch nicht komplett ist  Da kribbelt es immer mal wieder, aber du hast REcht: für 95% aller Sachen reicht auch mein X230T, selbst Photoshop geht ohne Probleme, wenn man es nicht übertreibt. Ich arbeite dann aber doch lieber am Zweit-PC, den hört man dann nämlich wenigstens nicht  So ein Laptop-Lüfter, kann einem ganz schön auf den Senkel gehen, auch trotz Kopfhörer.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. April 2017)

Jo, der im X201 nervt auch leicht, der im X200s war deutlich ruhiger, allerdings ist das mittlerweile echt etwas angegraut und daher auch nicht mehr ganz so state of the art 

Edit:
Übrigens, für deien Thread bzgl. Maxwell-Wasserkühlern 
Der EK-FC5770 passt mit Anpassungen auf viele GTX750(Ti)


----------



## Knogle (24. April 2017)

Also ich bin mit meinem 15 Euro DELTA Netzteil super zufrieden.

Habe ich neu fuer 15 inkl. Versand auf eBay gekriegt, scheint 80 Plus Gold zu haben laut Dokumentationen von Leuten, Spannung bleibt auch bei Crossload stabil bei 12.0-12.1V und sogar bis zu 800W konnte ich ziehen (Netzteil scheint fuer mehr ausgelegt zu sein) bei dem fast 6kg schweren Netzteil 

Einziger Haken: Ist nicht ganz ATX, etwas laenger, etwas breiter etwas hoeher, musste mein Gehaeuse etwas "anpassen" damit es klappt 

Nutze es daher jetzt ein 2tes fuer meine Testaufbauten

Ich finde bei so einem Preis kann man nicht jammern


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. April 2017)

Welches war es denn?

Mein DPS-500QB ist auch ein Top Gerät, dafür das ich nur Versand bezahlt hab, und es eigentlich ein OEM-Teil ist. Da merkt man aber eben, dass es für ne Workstation gedacht war und Delta auch selten Müll herstellt.


----------



## Knogle (24. April 2017)

Ja ich denke das hier ist auch fuer ne WS 

Delta TDPS-650BB B 650W Netzteil ATX geeignet  | eBay

Meine 478 Systeme haben auch noch DELTA Netzteile die seit 2000 da drin sind  aber da kommen dann auch 2 Delta TDPS-650BB B 650W als Ersatz.
Leider finde ich nicht viel ueber das Netzteil, aber viele Kollegen von mir haben das jetzt auch durch mich bekommen und sind super zufrieden.


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Edit:
> Übrigens, für deien Thread bzgl. Maxwell-Wasserkühlern
> Der EK-FC5770 passt mit Anpassungen auf viele GTX750(Ti)



Musst du mir mal bei Gelegenheit genauer schildern. Dann arbeite ich das mal ein - hänge schon wieder total hinterher 

Ne 750Ti unter Wasser - geil


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. April 2017)

Bisher wars die GTX 750 non-Ti mit 1GB


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. April 2017)

Noch besser  Aber gut, wenn mittlerweile selbst SSDs wassergekühlt werden, dann geht auch sowas. Was hat die Karte für ne TDP? 35W?^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. April 2017)

nene, die 750er hat 60W, die 750Ti 75w
Wobei beide Karten per BIOS-MOD jenseits dieser Grenze liegen.

Anbei mal die Bilder von der 750-non-Ti, für die Ti musste ich noch etwas mehr wegfeilen.


----------



## Aslinger (24. April 2017)

kelt schrieb:


> @Aslinger: Wie bekommt man Xeon X5670 @4,0 GHz bei 1.16V stabil? Hab hier 4,2 GHz mit 1,33V am laufen...



Die Chips in Wafermitte haben die beste Güte. Meiner wird wohl einer in diesem Bereich sein, ganz mittig ist er glaube ich nicht.  Noxxphox sein 5670er dürfte aber einer von der Mitte sein, weil er für 4.2Ghz kaum mehr braucht. 1.20V, oder?


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> nene, die 750er hat 60W, die 750Ti 75w
> Wobei beide Karten per BIOS-MOD jenseits dieser Grenze liegen.
> 
> Anbei mal die Bilder von der 750-non-Ti, für die Ti musste ich noch etwas mehr wegfeilen.



Doch so viel, gut. Ich wusste nur, dass sie ohne extra Strombuchse laufen. Schaut doch gut aus, aber wäre da ein GPU-only Kühler nicht ratsamer gewesen? Der 5770er lag sicher noch herum oder?


----------



## Knogle (24. April 2017)

Ich will mal schauen ob ich die 10A knacke bei 1366 fuer CPU-only 

Aber nach meinen Recherchen und Ueberlegungen sind die 1366 CPUs zumindest um einiges sparsamer als die Sandy Bridge CPUs mit ihrem Ringbus


----------



## drizzler (24. April 2017)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Die Chips in Wafermitte haben die beste Güte. Meiner wird wohl einer in diesem Bereich sein, ganz mittig ist er glaube ich nicht.  Noxxphox sein 5670er dürfte aber einer von der Mitte sein, weil er für 4.2Ghz kaum mehr braucht. 1.20V, oder?



Kann man sich leider auch nicht immer drauf verlassen (wenn man die Batch-Nummer ueberhaupt rausbekommt, manche Haendler machen da ein Drama draus wegen Paypal-Betrug). Ist aber etwas weniger Lotto, wenn man sie kennt. Habe die Tage einen W3680 mit schoen niedriger BN bekommen und der macht sich im Moment auch ganz gut (4,3ghz mit 1,312 - 1,328v, aber sonst noch kein OC auf NB/Uncore/Ram). 
Will damit mal so alles an BLCK/Multi Tralala ausprobieren, Schnelltest mit 100blck hat aber leider keinen Boot gebracht (im overclock Forum hat einer Bilder davon gepostet, es sollte also gehen), teste nu erstmal mit bclks die ich vorher auch mit X5660/75 hatte. Mal gucken was geht.

edit : grad mal schnell getestet auf dem Sabertooth mit nem E5620, da gehen 100 ohne Probleme.


----------



## Knogle (24. April 2017)

Warum gehst du auf 100 BCLK? 
Der E5620 und E5645 / E5649 sind meine lieblings CPUs auf 1366


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. April 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Doch so viel, gut. Ich wusste nur, dass sie ohne extra Strombuchse laufen. Schaut doch gut aus, aber wäre da ein GPU-only Kühler nicht ratsamer gewesen? Der 5770er lag sicher noch herum oder?


So ähnlich, der war für die 5770 vorgesehen, und dann kam die 750, dachte ich halt, guckste mal 

Hab dann noch mal einen gekauft, beide zusammen waren aber günstiger als ein GPU-Only.


----------



## drizzler (24. April 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Warum gehst du auf 100 BCLK?
> Der E5620 und E5645 / E5649 sind meine lieblings CPUs auf 1366




Rumtesten  Der W3680 hat nen offenen Multi bis 65 und Ramteiler nutzbar bis 1:18. Einfach mal schauen was am besten rennt.


edit : hab es nu auch erstmal aufgegeben mit den 100. bootet zwar nu (ram settings waren das problem) und man kann auch ne weile schoen testen, nur irgendwann entschliesst sich das MB dann die 100 doch nicht mehr zu moegen bzw. den Ram zu erkennen oder ein l2 cache problem (C1 debug). friemel da mal in die richtung wenns max oc ausgelotet ist mit "normalem" bclk.


----------



## Knogle (24. April 2017)

Also irgendwas ist komisch 
Manchmal zieht die CPU so ziemlich 0 Ampere obwohl das System laeuft


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. April 2017)

Kondensatoren und ein c6 state?


----------



## Knogle (24. April 2017)

Kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten  Im BIOS sind zumindest alle C States an und der andere Stromspar Kram auch.


----------



## LordEliteX (24. April 2017)

Ist ein Asus Rampage 2 für 100€ ok?


----------



## Spieler22 (24. April 2017)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Ist ein Asus Rampage 2 für 100€ ok?


 Ja


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. April 2017)

Jupp, sofern es fehlerfrei läuft und die io blende bei ist.


----------



## LordEliteX (24. April 2017)

Jop ist dabei und scheint auch ohne Probleme zu laufen laut Beschreibung.


----------



## kingstark (24. April 2017)

Was ist eigentlich nen p6t deluxe v2 mit 965x i7 und 6gb trippke channel kit wert? So ungefähr circa? Nur so ansatzweise.

Board ist ganz neu ist ein Austausch board das teuer über ein handler gekauft wurde und mehrere Jahre ovp rumlag..


----------



## drizzler (24. April 2017)

Der Bundlepreis ist eigentlich auch ganz ok, wenns die Anzeige da aus Bogenhausen ist.


----------



## drizzler (24. April 2017)

kingstark schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich nen p6t deluxe v2 mit 965x i7 und 6gb trippke channel kit wert? So ungefähr circa? Nur so ansatzweise.
> 
> Board ist ganz neu ist ein Austausch board das teuer über ein handler gekauft wurde und mehrere Jahre ovp rumlag..



Wuerde wenn alles einzelnd verkaufen auf Ebay.

Board (mit RMA Beleg, Zubehoer und OVP) kannst du bei EU-Versand mit Glueck 150 Euro anpeilen, 
CPU keine Ahnung, denke mal vll. 70 Euro (X5687 gehen dafuer in etwa weg), vll mehr da offener Multi, vll  weniger da keine 32nm.
Ram maximal 20-25 Euro (haengt vom Kit ab). 

Eher optimistisch gerechnet denke ich, aber wenn du EU-Versand anbietest koennest du damit meiner Erfahrung nach vll. Glueck haben. Natuerlich dann noch -10% ebay-provision.


----------



## LordEliteX (25. April 2017)

War ein anderes Angebot ^^ 
Mainboard soll morgen verschickt werden. Hoffentlich kommt es dann am Mittwoch schon.


----------



## kingstark (25. April 2017)

Wollte ja nicht verkaufen wollte bin ja frohnwieder nen "richtigen PC" neben dem mac zu haben..und bekomme ja noch diese Woche meinen w3690 

Wollt nur wissen ob ich ein gutes Geschäft gemacht habe  danke euch. 

Jetzt noch ne gute Grafik Karte und nen gutes Gehäuse und Netzteil. (Kann ich ja auch für den nächsten eventuell benutzen..) dann hab ich ja schon alles.

Wollte RAM noch gerne aufstocken auf 12 bzw 24gb wenn ich ein gutes Angebot bekomme...

Würd am liebsten schon anfangen zu basteln.

Was könnt ihr mir für ein lüfter empfehlen für luft? Hab momentan so ein Arctic teil..


----------



## LordEliteX (25. April 2017)

Noctua NH-D14

Kannst damit locker auf 4,3 / 4,4 Ghz takten ohne jeglichen Temp Probleme.


----------



## drizzler (25. April 2017)

oder prolimatech genesis. gibt es ab und an bei ebay, ersteigerbar fuer wenig geld im vergleich zum neupreis. schau ein paar seiten vorher,  da hatte ich mal was dazu geschrieben (nutze selbst einen).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. April 2017)

6 gb kits kannst fast nur über den Preis verkaufen, da gibts keine 20€ für.


----------



## kingstark (25. April 2017)

Will ja nicht verkauften im Gegenteil. Ich suche noch ein 6 oder 12gb kit tripple channel.


Hab momentan nur 6 drin was ich ein bisschen wenig finde


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. April 2017)

Gut für dich, da die Preise gerade nicht sonderlich überzogen sind


----------



## kingstark (25. April 2017)

Ja geht so also für ddr3 finde ich die Preise schon ziemlich hoch.

Aber brauche ja dann auch tripple channel und hab nur ein 6gb 3x2 kit. Welche genau muss ich schauen

Muss schauen das ich in der Bucht was gebrauchtes evtl. Bekomme.

Hätte schon gern 12 aber am liebsten 16 oder 32  aber denke ist nur 12 bzw. 24 möglich oder?

Weil 6gb sind arg wenig wie ich finde. 


Was denkt ich kann mein thermaltake Hamburg 530w (war im preis inklusive deswegen hab ich das) ja nutzen für den Anfang wenn ich nur eine 560ti betreibe oder? Dann noch entweder mein 965x oder w3690. 

So in 4 Wochen kann ich mir dann auch endlich eine GTX 780 bestellen.  Bin nicht so der AMD fan.. Sonst käme eventuell die r9 290x in Frage. Aber wegen möglicher Probleme mit hackintosh bleibe ich bei intel

Ist ja besser wie ein 750w no Name teil oder? So eins hätte mein Bruder noch neu rumliegen. Glaube das war irgendwo beim Gehäuse dabei oder so


----------



## Knogle (25. April 2017)

Wenn du eine guenstige Netzteil Empfehlung fuer 650W willst: Nimm das DELTA Netzteil , ist hoechste Qualitaet


----------



## kingstark (25. April 2017)

Ja das hatte ich gesehen das würde mir auch gefallen muss nur schauen wie ich das dann irgendwie in ein atx Gehäuse bekomme.

Und der preis ist ja mal wirklich der Hammer


----------



## Knogle (25. April 2017)

kingstark schrieb:


> Ja das hatte ich gesehen das würde mir auch gefallen muss nur schauen wie ich das dann irgendwie in ein atx Gehäuse bekomme.
> 
> Und der preis ist ja mal wirklich der Hammer


ATX Netzteil hat bei mir zumindest in einigen Faellen gepasst, Manchmal muss man ein bisschen biegen.
Sogar bei nem OEM Gehaeuse hats gepasst

Wenns nicht passt, wirds passend gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingstark (25. April 2017)

Vielen dank für die Bilder

Super das Kauf ich mir vielen dank für den tip und der preis ist echt spitze.
Bin gerade dabei mir eins zu bestellen bin schon gespannt soll ja recht massiv sein  650w sollte ja mal einige Zeit ausreichen und soll ja sehr qualitativ sein. 

Werde mir dann auch mein Gehäuse anpassen jetzt hab ich ja gesehen wie es in etwa machbar ist

Das reicht aber dann für das board Prozessor und ne GTX 780? OC auch damit möglich? (Die nächsten 4 wochen muss noch ne evga GTX 560ti 2gb herhalten)

Perfekt das richtige Netzteil hab ich dann ja auch schon fast... Jetzt nur noch ein Gehäuse aussuchen habt ihr da auch evtl tipps für mich.

Am besten wo ich nicht so viel anpassen muss fürs netzteil und wo ein großer CPU Lüfter drauf passt und ich auch den Deckel mal Schliessen kann. Und auch nicht so klein ist. Lautstärke ist nicht soo wichtig..

Brauch was wo ich Platz drin hab zum basteln aber nicht unbedingt nen big Tower ist.

Hmm schwierig.. Soll auch nicht zu teuer sein
5.25 Zoll Schächte benötige ich keine holt nur unnötig Platz weg.

Hab schon überlegt nen gebrauchtes Workstation Gehäuse zu suchen. Aber sind immer relativ teuer


----------



## Knogle (25. April 2017)

kingstark schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die Bilder
> 
> Super das Kauf ich mir vielen dank für den tip und der preis ist echt spitze.
> Bin gerade dabei zu bestellen bin schon gespannt soll ja recht massiv sein
> ...



Ja sollte moeglich sein

Das liefert im Zweifel auch deutlich mehr als 650W stabil


----------



## Knogle (25. April 2017)

Was magst denn ausgeben?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. April 2017)

Zwei 780 sind quark, deren Nutzen ist eher gering, dank 3GB.

Aktuell gehts mit denen noch, aber eigentlich ist ne GTX1060 all over schon auf dem Nivau einer GTX Titan (Kepler)


----------



## kingstark (25. April 2017)

Okay

War ja nur ne Überlegung um eventuell noch aufrüsten zu köneine GTX 1060 würde momentan soweit ich weis noch nicht unter Sierra (hackintosh) laufen.

Aber mit ner 780 müsste ich ja momentan noch alles zocken können unter Windows oder?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. April 2017)

Schwer zu sagen, bei GR: Wildlands dürfte die 780 schon massiv begrenzen. Unter ner 1070 halte ich nicht mehr alles für spielbar.


----------



## Noxxphox (25. April 2017)

Naja kommt auf die Settings + Auflösung an.


----------



## Knogle (25. April 2017)

Moin

Der E5620 braucht @Stock bei Prime maximal 36W   Also CPU only

Gleich kommt der Vergleich zum OC


----------



## HummelBummser (25. April 2017)

kingstark schrieb:


> Okay
> 
> War ja nur ne Überlegung um eventuell noch aufrüsten zu köneine GTX 1060 würde momentan soweit ich weis noch nicht unter Sierra (hackintosh) laufen.
> 
> Aber mit ner 780 müsste ich ja momentan noch alles zocken können unter Windows oder?



Hallo!
Ich denke das dürfte sich schwierig gestalten, da du mit 3gb vram in modernen Triple A Titeln auch auf 1080p an die Grenzen der Grafikkarte stößt. Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall eine GTX 1060 oder RX 580 ans Herz legen die schaffen alle neuen spiele auf 1080p und ultra Einstellungen.


----------



## Knogle (25. April 2017)

Xeon E5620 bei 4GHz @220MHz BCLK und 1,37V VCore ist auch recht sparsam unter Vollast.

Idle 3A, Volllast 6A




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. April 2017)

Da passt was nicht.


----------



## Knogle (25. April 2017)

Komisch  Habe mal stattdessen mein Multimeter reingesteckt, das zeigt auch ziemlich genau 6A


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. April 2017)

Da fehlt irgendwo ne Rail die du nicht misst.
Das reicht einfach nicht, so wenig würde ja bedeuten, dass das System weniger brauchen würde als ein Stock 920


----------



## kingstark (25. April 2017)

Kann jemand ein gutes Gehäuse empfehlen evtl auch gebraucht in dem viel Platz ist? (Big Tower wäre aber zu groß denke ich)
Und in dem ich mit ein wenig basteln ein delta Netzteil unterbringen kann? Werkzeug hab ich alles hier. Und handwerkliches Geschick auch  

Wollte aber nicht so extrem viel dafür ausgeben so 50-80€
Vielleicht was gebrauchtes sogar noch günstiger? Workstation Gehäuse oder so vielleicht muss mal schauen ob es dir auch günstig gebraucht gibt

Hat jemand paar Tipps für mich?


----------



## Knogle (25. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Da fehlt irgendwo ne Rail die du nicht misst.
> Das reicht einfach nicht, so wenig würde ja bedeuten, dass das System weniger brauchen würde als ein Stock 920



Aber komisch

@Stock passen die Werte mit der TDP vom E5620 zusammen


----------



## kingstark (26. April 2017)

Netzteil wurde bestellt.  Jetzt noch ein günstiges großes Gehäuse. Wo auch noch nach was aus schaut. Und dann kann es ja am Freitag oder am Montag schon los gehen mit basteln.
Lüfter hol ich mir den noctua der gefällt mir am besten  aber auch erst Anfang nächster Woche bis dahin. Hab ich ja noch den Arctic und den Boxed vom i7 965x
Wird Zeit hab fast vor lautet vorfreude den ganzen thread gelesen 


Kann mich nur noch nicht für einen Prozessor entscheiden nen i7 965x hab ich da. Und wollte Upgraden auf einen 6 Kerner entweder w3690,w3670 oder x5680 oder x5670.

Am besten sagt mir jetzt der w3690 zu ich denke mit den fahre ich ganz gut oder? Ich denke der wird es auch.

Welchen würdet ihr denn meinen? Oder ist nicht viel unterschied zu meinem i7 965x?
Weil den konnte ich verkaufen bei eBay und dafür nen xeon gönnen so war der plan. Was haktet ihr denn davon?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. April 2017)

Schau dir mal die Sharkoon S25/M25 an, die sind nicht ganz blöd und günstig. Ob da das NT rein passt musst du sehen, wenn es um Maße geht, die kann ich liefer, das Case steht hier bei mir.


----------



## drizzler (26. April 2017)

Formatierung fuern Arsch 

Siehe PDF


Ob der All-Core Multi genutzt werden kann fuer OC auf allen Kernen haengt vom Board ab. Die "besseren" Boards koennen das, aber bei deinem Asus weiss ich das leider nicht.

Deine Auswahl haengt von deiner angestrebten Megaherz-Zahl, deinem baseclock und damit verbunden mit deinem Ram/deiner gewuenschten Ramspeed zusammen.

Wenn du > 4ghz erreichen moechtest und dir den Weg dahin erleichtern moechtest, dann kaufe eine CPU mit Multi/Allcore-Multi von 24/25 oder mehr. Du bist flexibler was baseclock und Ramspeed angeht.


----------



## LordEliteX (26. April 2017)

Falls jemand Interesse an einer GTX 970 hat, kann sich im Marktplatz mein Angebot anschauen


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. April 2017)

Nein danke, habe meine erst die Tage abgestoßen und warte auf was schnelleres


----------



## Knogle (26. April 2017)

Xeon E5649 bei 4,18GHz unter Volllast mit Prime95

Braucht gut 11A  da haben wir fast 130W

VCore ist 1.45V bei 220MHz BCLK, ist wohl nen schlechtes Modell




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temperatur max. 72 Grad also geht noch
Aber eigentlich decken sich die Temperaturen bei 1366 mit dem Verbrauch den ich mit dem Amperemeter messe. In der Regel ist der Verbrauch niedrig , also nur von der CPU, und die Temperatur dementsprechend auch.

Also die Sandys haben deutlich mehr gezogen , teils sogar 75% mehr, hatten aber dafuer keine Northbridge

Hier ein Video des Tests





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dmaIeQbQ25s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. April 2017)

Ich muss meinen 5620 mal messen.


----------



## drizzler (26. April 2017)

hast aber wirklich keinen guten e5649 erwischt. die 4,2 allcore macht meiner noch gut innerhalb der specs mit (kann wohl den 20er multi nutzen).


----------



## Knogle (26. April 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> hast aber wirklich keinen guten e5649 erwischt. die 4,2 allcore macht meiner noch gut innerhalb der specs mit (kann wohl den 20er multi nutzen).



Ja der ist immernoch nicht stabil.
Was hast du fuer Settings?

Sonst muss ich auf 1.6V hoch


----------



## drizzler (26. April 2017)

das kann ich dir leider nicht mehr sagen, habe den aktuell nicht verbaut und settings auch nicht notiert oder im bios. setz ihn gleich mal auf das asus und schau mal was geht.


----------



## Knogle (26. April 2017)

Alles klar 
Habe zumindest beim E5620 die Erfahrung gemacht, das man auf dem MSI Board, fuer andere E5620 die Settings ohne Probleme uebernehmen kann, und lief bisher bei jedem mit den 220MHz

Habe mir jetzt 6 1366er CPUs angeschafft, davon 4 E5620




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drizzler (26. April 2017)

Die 4,2 bekomm ich jetzt auf die Schnelle leider nicht stable auf dem Sabertooth. Werd mich morgen nochmal ransetzen. Bin nu zum Fussi gucken. Sorry.


----------



## Knogle (26. April 2017)

Habe Settings gefunden 

Alles auf Auto ausser VCore auf 1.45V jetzt gehts mit 220MHz BCLK

Bleibt immernoch Kuehl, unter 70 Grad jetzt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordEliteX (27. April 2017)

Kann es sein das mein Board defekt ist? 

Ich bekomm wie bei der alten CPU nach und nach als Bluescreens obwohl die Werte mehr wie safe sind. 
CPU Spannung liegt bei 1.325
QPI bei 1.3
BCLK ist bei 200
CPU Multi ist bei 20


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2017)

entweder board oder RAM,
Pack das alles zusammen udn komm her  am 01.05 hab ich Zeit


----------



## LordEliteX (27. April 2017)

Ich teste den Ram nochmal mit Memtest86+ 
aber ich bekomm den Stick nicht bootfähig ^^

Am 01.05 kann ich nicht da ich da Geburtstag hab 

Edit: hat jetzt geklappt ^^ jetzt heißts abwarten.

Erster durchlauf fertig.

So nach mehr als 2 Durchläufen hab ich gestoppt. Ergebnis ist das der Ram soweit in Ordnung ist. 
Scheint wohl mein MB defekt zu sein :/


----------



## drizzler (27. April 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Sabertooth komm ich so gerade eben innerhalb der Specs IBT-Stable  auf 4,2 GHZ.
Vcore ist 1,35 (Bios), QPI 1,3375, NB@31xx, Ram 16xx, CPU AMP 900 mit CPU Clockskew 550 und IOH 50. Rest Standardwerte (manuell).

Denke mit Feintuning geht da mehr, aber auf dem X58A OC hing ich beim Vcore bei guten 1,325 und wesentlich mehr Uncore bei weniger Spannung.

Die CPU hat ja nach 220+ auf dem Gigabyte Schaden erlitten (Sata-Boot nur ab 1,28 QPI).

Versuch vll. spaeter mal die 4400 nochmal, dazu muss ich aber erstmal ein paar anstaendige Luefter an den Megahalems packen.


----------



## drizzler (27. April 2017)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Ich teste den Ram nochmal mit Memtest86+
> aber ich bekomm den Stick nicht bootfähig ^^
> 
> Am 01.05 kann ich nicht da ich da Geburtstag hab
> ...



Teste mal mit MemTest von hci. Hat bei mir schon 2 mal nen defekten Riegel gefunden, die Memtest++ nicht gefunden hat (und die Riegel waren  tatsaechlich fehlerhaft). MemTest: RAM reliability tester for Windows  Hab mir deswegen sogar die Pro-Version geholt.


----------



## LordEliteX (27. April 2017)

Den hab ich auch schon benutzt, hatte bei 300% gestoppt.
Teste aber nochmal gleich.


----------



## drizzler (27. April 2017)

Wenn du nicht die Proversion hast, dann musst du das Teil mehrmals starten, da es pro Ausfuehrung nur 2000MB Ram testet.


----------



## Aslinger (27. April 2017)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Den hab ich auch schon benutzt, hatte bei 300% gestoppt.
> Teste aber nochmal gleich.



Welche Fehlercodes erscheinen denn bei den Bluescreens? Sonst kannst ja mal das mit dem Mainboard machen: Project: LGA1366 Intel Xeon X5672 and MSI X58-GD45 - YouTube


----------



## LordEliteX (27. April 2017)

Ja habs 5 mal am laufen gerade^^
Hab mal im Anhang die Codes hochgeladen.

Könnte es auch am NT liegen? Bzw kann das alte NT das Board beschädigt haben? 
Die Codes sagen ja das entweder der Vcore bzw die QPI Spannung nicht passt. Aber egal wie hoch ich gehe es kommt das selbe heraus. 

Ich hoffe das am Samstag das Rampage 2 kommt ^^ 
Wenn es da läuft dann weiß ich endgültig woran das liegt.

Edit: bei 119% und 0 Errors


----------



## Aslinger (27. April 2017)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Ja habs 5 mal am laufen gerade^^
> Hab mal im Anhang die Codes hochgeladen.
> 
> Könnte es auch am NT liegen? Bzw kann das alte NT das Board beschädigt haben?
> ...




Merkwürde Timestrings, vom Jahr 2040 bis 2080 
NT sollte man immer ein hochwertiges nutzen und keinen Chinaböller! Ich hoffe du hast ein vernünftiges im Einsatz und max. 7 Jahre alt.


----------



## LordEliteX (27. April 2017)

NT war vorher das Be Quit E8 und seit September das E10 also eigentlich nicht so schlechte. Aber hatte mal ein Problem das der PC nicht richtig hochgefahren ist bzw wenn ich nicht lang genug den Power Button gedrückt hab ist er wieder ausgegangen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2017)

Wenn du vorher das e8 hattest, war das schon recht gut,  das e10 ist echt auch ein gutes, daran sollte es nicht liegen.


----------



## Aslinger (27. April 2017)

Dann mal das Board ausbauen und mit so einem Spray durchreinigen.


----------



## LordEliteX (27. April 2017)

Werd ich mal nächste Woche machen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2017)

Wenn du Fragen zum R2E hast, meld dich


----------



## LordEliteX (28. April 2017)

Werd ich machen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. April 2017)

Ich hab mal meinen e5620 auf stock gesetzt, und das System mit 3x ram, ner gtx 750 und der cpu unter wakü mit 3 lüftern gemessen. Wow, 90w ist im idle echt ok, hätte über 100 erwartet, load etwa +50w, sehr geil.
Ich glaub aus dem e5620 bau ich mir nen Office 1366


----------



## Knogle (28. April 2017)

Also warst du überrascht?  also für Office reicht auch ein China 1366 Board für Ben 30er. War mit denen zufrieden

Die 32nm Fertigung ist verdankt gelungen
Hat jemand hier Ben i7 920 den er borgen würde ?

Gerne auch Tausch gehen E5620

Vom Idle Verbrauch entsprach der E5620 ungefaehr meinem Sandy System mit i5 2400, also Gesamtsystem

Oder kennt jemand eventuell 1366 45nm Xeons? Ich kenne leider keinen einzigen, kenne mich nur mit den 32nm aus


----------



## LordEliteX (28. April 2017)

Hab nen 930 der geht doch auch oder ^^


----------



## drizzler (28. April 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Also warst du überrascht?  also für Office reicht auch ein China 1366 Board für Ben 30er. War mit denen zufrieden
> 
> Die 32nm Fertigung ist verdankt gelungen
> Hat jemand hier Ben i7 920 den er borgen würde ?
> ...



Die ganzen 55xx sind 45er wenn ich mich nicht irre?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. April 2017)

Hab auch 2 920er hier 

Falls es wen interessiert, gerade mal neu aufgebaut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spieler22 (29. April 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Oder kennt jemand eventuell 1366 45nm Xeons? Ich kenne leider keinen einzigen, kenne mich nur mit den 32nm aus



Xeon W3520= i7 920


----------



## LordEliteX (29. April 2017)

@Chris-W201-Fan 

Sieht nett aus


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. April 2017)

Leider noch zu laut und nicht ganz fertig. Die GPU muss noch gegen die 780 getauscht werden.


----------



## Knogle (29. April 2017)

Hier mal die max. Spannungen fuer Westmere CPUs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiterhin interessant dass die Xeon E56xx noch nicht EOL sind, sind immernoch Launched.

Habe einen Xeon E5645 nun eingeschickt bei Intel und bekomme Ersatz weil der noch Garantie bis 2020 hat


----------



## drizzler (30. April 2017)

Rechnung notwendig?


----------



## Noxxphox (30. April 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hier mal die max. Spannungen fuer Westmere CPUs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wüs? wollte die keiner haben und die haben nen Lager noch voll damit? Oder wieso sollten sie bei so alten Prozessoren noch  welche da haben? und Garantie bis 2020? :O kommt mirn bissel lang vor


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. April 2017)

Die haben bei Intel die Garantie nachträglich verlängert um die per rma los zu werden


----------



## Knogle (30. April 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> Rechnung notwendig?



Ne Rechnung wollten die nicht, nur Batchnummer und den Stuff der halt auf der CPU draufsteht.
War bei meiner 2011v3er auch so, wollten die keine Rechnung

Der Xeon E5645 den ich hatte der war aus Q1 2010 und hat bis Q1 2020 Garantie


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. April 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hier mal die max. Spannungen fuer Westmere CPUs



Wissen wir doch, dass die VTT offiziell bei maximal 1.35V liegen darf


----------



## Knogle (30. April 2017)

Aber die VCore kann man noch etwas anheben


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. April 2017)

Ja das stimmt, es soll ja auch Xeons mit VID bei gut über 1.4V geben. Also gar nicht so abwegig  Ich würde es jedenfalls nicht machen, aber euch viel Spaß


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. April 2017)

Welcher, X5698?
Den gibts gerade bei Ebay für 399€


----------



## Knogle (30. April 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, es soll ja auch Xeons mit VID bei gut über 1.4V geben. Also gar nicht so abwegig  Ich würde es jedenfalls nicht machen, aber euch viel Spaß



Die Xeon E56xx sind krasse Teile bei Luftkuehlung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## commodore128d (30. April 2017)

Respekt!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. April 2017)

Wie bekommst den kleinen Teiler für qpi hin?


----------



## Knogle (30. April 2017)

Das war nicht mein Ergebnis  Aber man kann den QPI Multi mit RW Everything veeraendern. Zumindest unter Linux funktioniert das veraendern des QPI Links reproduzierbar und ohne Probleme
Sonst alternativ mit Slow Mode, muss man sich aber ein bisschen in das X58 Datasheet einlesen

Aber die E56xx gehen halt so Granate unter Luft
Habe jetzt nen E5649 aufgedreht auf 223MHz BCLK und der macht 989 Punkte Cinebench bzw. 13100 Passmark CPU und Truecrypt AES fast 10GB/s (Doppelt soviel wie mein i7 5820k)
Bei 1.5V und der bleibt noch unter 80 Grad nach 50 Minuten LinX
Die 4.6GHz schafft man aber auch wenn man Turboboost an hat bei 220MHz.
Jedoch braucht die CPU dann fast 16A

Aber fuer eine 30 Euro CPU kann man da nicht meckern


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. April 2017)

Ok, des ist für mich wieder nichts, muss ab bios bootbar sein. 
Ich hoffe ich komme morgen mal an den PC wo jetzt die Wakü komplett im Tower sitz.
Wobei die 660er Radiatorfläche da in dem Case heftig ist 

Mal sehen ob das für den x5650 mit ner gtx780 langt.
Letztere muss ich aber erst mal auf Wasser umbauen.


----------



## Knogle (30. April 2017)

Top News
Bei dem MSI Board kann man über 220MHz gehen bei 4.8GT/s QPI!!!!

Dazu muss man aber die Overspeed Protection im BIOS abschalten 
Bin gerade bei 233MHz


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Mai 2017)

Resultiert in wiviel MHz QPI?


----------



## Knogle (1. Mai 2017)

4660MHz


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Mai 2017)

Hui, schon mal n valley bench laufen lassen;


----------



## Knogle (1. Mai 2017)

Bei einer PCI Grafikkarte?


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Mai 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wobei die 660er Radiatorfläche da in dem Case heftig ist
> 
> Mal sehen ob das für den x5650 mit ner gtx780 langt.
> Letztere muss ich aber erst mal auf Wasser umbauen.



Klar, das reicht doch locker. Ich habe meine zwei X5650er @ 4GHz zwischenzeitlich mit 240er Fläche gekühlt und es war nicht mal allzu laut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Mai 2017)

Na es soll schon sehr leise sein 
Und das Case macht mir bzgl. Airflow noch was Kopf.


Aber ich muss da nicht auf 50 Grad GPU  bleiben, 65 wäre auch voll ok, auch cpu wäre ok wenn prime 75 erzeugt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Mai 2017)

Mach dir mal keinen Kopf, das bekommt man leise gekühlt. Du hast ja keine 1.5V auf der CPU und GPU


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Mai 2017)

Wohl wahr. Das hab ich nicht, aber bisher hatte ich bei dem e5620 und gtx 750 auch 480 Radifläche


----------



## Spieler22 (1. Mai 2017)

Cpu Temp mit ordentlich übertakten wirst du wohl mit 80°C Rechnen können. 60°C auf der Gpu halte ich außerdem für das Maximum. Innenliegende Radis mit langsamen Lüftern bringen leider nur gut die Hälfte von Externen. 
420+240 intern für X5650 auf 4Ghz und 980Ti auf 1300Mhz@1,05V ist grenzwertig. Die 4,2Ghz oder 4,4Ghz konnte ich nicht unter 85/ 90°C in Prime wegkühlen. Die Wassertemperatur war bei gut 45°C 
Allerdings laufen die 140mm Lüfter auch mit 600RPM und die 120mm mit 750 RPM.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Mai 2017)

Na der Airplex bekommt ja quasi außer vom Netzteil nur Frischluft. Der eine 120er ebenfalls, nur der XT45 bekommt Innenkuft


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Mai 2017)

Kühlst du die internen denn mit Luft von außen oder aus dem Inneren? Denn wo die Radis letztendlich hängen ist fast egal, wichtig ist, welche Luft da durch strömt. Wenn ich 3x 360er Raids nur mit "kalter Luft" von außen im Gehäuse kühle werde ich kaum schlechtere Werte als mit einem Mora an der Wand haben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Mai 2017)

Der Airplex unten zieht Frischluft von vorn 2x 140mm oder durchs Netzteil (1x 140mm), rest siehe oben.


----------



## Spieler22 (1. Mai 2017)

240 mit Frischluft 420 mit "Abluft", wobei Abluft hier blos Mainboard und SSD/HDD, sowie der 240er Radi bedeutet . Es gehen als 280 Front rein ohne Radi und 240Boden mit Radi, dann 420 mit Radi über den Deckel raus und 140 ohne Radi übers Heck. Natürlich nimmt der Staubfilter und das Gehäuse ordentlich Druck aus den Lüftern, weswegen der Unterschied bei gleicher ( niedriger ) Drehzahl enorm ist. Wenn man jetzt Lüfter mit hohem statischen Druck und 1200Rpm fährt, sieht das bestimmt anders aus. 

Ich meine mit entschärften Settings funktioniert das auch, und ich benutze den PC so wenn ich ihn mal mitnehme auch ohne meinen externen 1080er, aber die Temperaturen sind dann nur noch mittelmäßig wenn ich es weiter ruhig haben möchte 

Ich hatte die beiden Radiatoren übrigens vorher extern mit den gleichen Lüftern betrieben und hatte ca 10-15°C weniger Wassertemp unter Volllast.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Mai 2017)

Na ich werde es sehen, ich hoffe, dass das Monster von Airplex Revolution da etwas hilft.


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Mai 2017)

Also in meinem Lian Li hatte ich mit nem Sechskerner + Board + HD7950 gut übertaktet (50%) mit zwei 360ern an den Seiten, die nur kalte Luft zogen, keinerlei Probleme. Unter LinX und Co. gingen die Temperaturen gut hoch, das stimmt, aber beim Spielen lief das System am Anfang sogar lange passiv und sonst höchstens mit 500rpm und halt auch leise, das Ding stand im HiFi-Rack.

Radifläche hilft immer, egal wie und wo.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Mai 2017)

also mein 5670 @ 1,39v @ 4,6ghz wird mit ner h100i und 2 nb pl2 @ 5v keine 70°C warm nach mehreren Stunden Prime. Die h100i hat ja aich nur nen 240mm Radiator. Also 240mm reichen an für sich für die Prozessoren. Wünschte mein Heizwell wäre auch so schön Kühlbar und nicht so Peakfreudig.


----------



## Aslinger (2. Mai 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Bei einer PCI Grafikkarte?



Warum holst dir keine 1080 ti? Die Graka bremst ja alles aus.


----------



## drizzler (2. Mai 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hier mal die max. Spannungen fuer Westmere CPUs
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Deine Tabelle ist falsch. Das sind die Werte fuer Bloomfield (45nm).

Westmere : http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/xeon-5600-vol-1-datasheet.pdf     (Seite 31)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (2. Mai 2017)

Danke fuers korrigieren  war ich wohl bisher auf dem falschen Dampfer

Aber bis auf die VCore vertraegt Westmere deutlich mehr


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Mai 2017)

Deutlich?^^ 0.05V mehr bei VTT und 0.1V mehr bei PLL finde ich jetzt nicht deutlich 

Edit: zumal alle anderen Spannungen gesunken sind


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Mai 2017)

Es reicht


----------



## kingstark (3. Mai 2017)

Hey

Bin echt ratlos...

Hab jetzt alles da und zusammen gebaut. Aber nach dutzenden versuchen für heute aufgegeben.

Board geht an Lüfter drehen aber es kommt kein Bild.

Hab rams schon mehrere male getauscht. Auch untereinander auch einzeln auch alle slots laut Bedienungsanleitung..

Grafik Karte auf allen pcie getestet. Paar mal schon ausgebaut aus Gehäuse und ohne Gehäuse getestet. Mehrere mal CMOS reset per jumoer und per Batterie entfernen und so weiter.

Das einzige Lebenszeichen kommt wenn kein Arbeitsspeicher drin ist dann   könnt der beep code für saß RAM fehlt...

Was kann ich noch machen bin ratlos.

Jede einzelne Komponente funktionierte nach Ausbau.. Jetzt wo alles wieder zusammen ist nix einfach nix ausser das die Lüfter drehen beim einschalten

Weis nicht was ich noch machen soll hab momentan auf gegeben


Kann doch nicht auf einmal was kaputt sein ohne was gemacht zu haben. Hab schon mehrere Rechner gebaut aber der bringt mich zum verzweifeln.

Das board CPU und RAM sind bis vor paar tagen bei meinem Bruder gelaufen. Das Netzteil funktioniert auch und die Grafikkarte auch. Nur nicht zusammen irgendwie.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Tipps für mich bin mit meinem latein am Ende. 
Bin schon kurz davor komplett drauf zu verzichten und meinen mac weiter zu benutzen..


Hab bestimmt 30 verschiedene RAM Konfigurationen durch alle 3 pcie getestet mit Grafikkarte. Prozessor raus und rein und alles was man sonst noch so macht. Aber nix. Nur LEDs  leuchten auf board und wenn ich den power button betätigte drehen ganz normal die Lüfter aber kein Bild

Hatte noch kein einziges mal Bild gesehen. Kann nur per mini HDMI Adapter an meinen monitor von der GTX 560ti


Einziges Lebenszeichen wenn ohne RAM gestartet wird dann kommt wie gesagt der beep code für Arbeitsspeicher. 1xlang2xkurz


Was kann ich sonst noch tun? Hab mein ganzes budget in die Hardware gesteckt und kann nichts anderes kaufen. Hat ja alles problemlos in anderen Rechnern funktioniert.
Warum funktioniert die Hardware dann nicht zusammen?


----------



## commodore128d (3. Mai 2017)

Was hast du denn überhaupt für Hardware?
Alles Bezeichnungen bitte, auch das Netzteil.

Es ist gut möglich das dein Board ein zu altes BIOS hat. In dem Fall müsstest du dir am besten einen I7 der ersten Generation kaufen oder leihen um das BIOS zu flashen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Mai 2017)

Das bezweifle ich, wenn das Board mit der CPU schon lief.
Ich tippe auf den mini-DP oder mini-HDMI-Adapter. Hast du wirklich keine andere Möglichkeit den Monitor anzuschließen?

Die Hardware im Detail zu nennen ist aber wichtig.

Was ich auch nicht verstehe, wieso man, bei knappem Budget auf 1366 geht, da hätte ich nur Hardware mit Garantie gekauft.


----------



## kingstark (3. Mai 2017)

Mainboard: Asus P6T Deluxe v2
Prozessor: i7 965x
Grafik: EVGA GTX 560ti
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530w
CPU Lüfter: Arctic Freezer 7
RAM:Teamgroup 3x2gb Triple Kit
SSD Samsung Evo 850 250gb (Momentan aber abgezogen bis er an geht)

CPU,Mainboard und RAM liefen zusammen schon. War ja alles relativ hochwertige Hardware und ist nie OC worden. Kann ja schlecht von paar Tage liegen kaputt gehen oder?

 Grafikkarte lief bei nem Kollege auch bis vor ein paar tagen in seinem system. Und Netzteil ist auch bis vor kurzen bei einem anderen Kollege problemlos gelaufen an einem asus board mit i5 2500k

Deswegen verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr.

Ich kann mir ja nachher mal ein dvi auf HDMI Adapter kaufen gehen und damit probieren dann hätte ich auch noch eine alte Grafik karte zum testen da.

Mir geht es hauptsächlich um das p6t daraus wollte ich mir was nettes machen. Der Rest war nur für den Übergang bis nächsten Monat


Grund für 1366 war: Hab für alles nur nen hunderter gezahlt. War meinem Bruder sein alter PC deswegen für den preis hätte ich nix besseres bekommen denke ich oder?

Grafik und Netzteil bekam ich ebenfalls von bekannten. Hab den  PC quasi zusammen gesammelt von bekannten die ich wusste das die da noch was haben. 

Hoffentlich bekomme ich die Kiste ins laufen. Wäre ja echt schade drum wenn jetzt alles umsonst war und ich die Teile entsorgen kann.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Mai 2017)

Asus reagiert richtig Zickig auf leere CMOS-Batterien, tausch die mal vorsichtshalber, die gibt es bei Tedi, Kik usw. sehr günstig.
Der Kühler ist für OC nix, nur schon mal zur Vorwarnung.

Das Netzteil ist in meinen Augen Müll ab Werk, da hättest du vorher fragen sollen. Aber starten müsste er damit.


----------



## kingstark (3. Mai 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Asus reagiert richtig Zickig auf leere CMOS-Batterien, tausch die mal vorsichtshalber, die gibt es bei Tedi, Kik usw. sehr günstig



Vielen dank die könnte definitiv leer sein. Ich geh dann gleich mal im tedi eine holen und Berichte dann ob ich weiter komme mit neuer Batterie.

Ansonsten besorgte ich mir heute nen DVI-HDMI Adapter dann kann ich auch mehrere Monitore und Grafikkarten testen.

Bin schon gespannt hoffentlich läuft das teil bald. Das lässt mur ja keine Ruhe...


Achja RAM wurde auch auf anderem asus mainboard getestet mit i5 2500k und GTX 660ti und funktioniert auch problemlos


Netzteil ist nicht so das wahre aber wenigstens angehen müsste er ja damit. Aber das Netzteil funktioniert habe es auch an dem anderen asus mit i5 getestet.

Bevor ich es vergesse
Mainboard war nur ca. 14 Tage in betrieb das war neu wurde auf Garantie ausgetauscht gegen ein neues.

Danach lag es in Ovp im Schrank.

Einzeln funktioniert ja alles nur irgendwie nicht zusammen 

Für OC nehme ich nen Noctua aber zum testen reicht ja der arctic


----------



## kingstark (3. Mai 2017)

Edit: So jetzt geh ich Alkohol in die Apotheke holen zum Prozessor reinigen und Sockel sauber machen. Ne neue BIOS Batterie hole ich auf dem weg auch und nen dvi auf HDMI Adapter.


Wenn er dann immer noch nicht läuft bin ich mit meinem latein am Ende. Das ist das einzigste was mir jetzt noch so einfällt..

Ich geb dann nachher bescheid.

Dank noch für die Hilfe hoffentlich bekommen wir in hin.
Drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## bruderbethor (3. Mai 2017)

So ich spiele wohl bald auch mit bei den alten Xeon 1366er´n

Habe mich aus Kostengründen gegen den schicken Ryzen und für einen Xeon X5675 + GA-X58 UD3R +12Gb DDR3 1600 entschieden. Ziel sind 4,0 - 4,2 Ghz 24/7 unter H²O  Ich bin gespannt 

Vg Ben


----------



## Knogle (3. Mai 2017)

E5649 MSI X58 Pro-E waere unter Luft wahrscheinlich guenstiger gewesen fuer 4.2GHz


----------



## bruderbethor (3. Mai 2017)

Das kann gut sein, aber nun ist es so ...  Und was kostet denn ein E5649 ? Die X5675 hat mich 75€ inkl. Versand gekoste ... ich dachte das ist ein ganz guter Preis ...


----------



## Knogle (3. Mai 2017)

Der E5649 kostet 30 ^^

Gekuehlt von einem EKL Brocken Eco fuer 30 Euro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Mai 2017)

Naja der X5675 hat schon etwas mehr "Bumms out of the Box", von daher ist er schon mehr wert. Das merkt man auch an den irrwitzigen Sprüngen vom X5650 zum X5690, wo sich die Preise ja teilweise verdoppeln. Mit höherem Bustakt schafft man das natürlich auch mit einem Exxxx. Die X-Modelle kauft man ja meist, weil man zwei davon braucht


----------



## bruderbethor (3. Mai 2017)

Ich sehe das im schlimmsten Fall ganz entspannt als Lehrgeld ^^ Und wenn der X5675 die 4,2 Ghz schafft dann bin ich total zufrieden egal ob ich 30€ hätte sparen können. Zumal der H100 nun mal im PC bleiben wir 

Vg Ben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Mai 2017)

So, schock heute Mittag, während des Testlauf der GTX780 im Build bin ich kurz wieder hoch, Strom weg!
Ab in den Keller, super, Aquarium im P180. GTX nass, Netzteil nass, nur das UD3R war recht trocken (wirklich nur Mini-Tropfen).

Gleich alles auseinander genommen, GTX getrocknet, Netzteil ausgeschüttelt, ...

NT springt an, die GTX macht noch ein Bild, rest muss ich nachher mal prüfen, scheint glimpflich ausgegangen zu sein.

Oh man, was n Tag.


----------



## drizzler (3. Mai 2017)

Ohje.  So Horrorszenarien halten mich auch davon ab auch nur ein Glas Wasser neben mein schoenes X58 OC zu stellen. Ich druecke dir fest die Daumen.


----------



## bruderbethor (3. Mai 2017)

Vor echten Wasserkühlungen habe ich auch echt Respekt...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Mai 2017)

Das war bei der GTX schön viel Wasser hinten drauf, gott sei dank war es wohl so viel, dass es im NT gleich am Kaltgeräte-Anschluss ankam und der FI im Haus ausgelöst hat.


----------



## LordEliteX (3. Mai 2017)

Ohje hoffe es klappt noch alles.. :/


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Mai 2017)

Board und  cpu muss ich noch testen, da mache ich mir aber noch am wenigsten sorgen.


----------



## kingstark (3. Mai 2017)

Soo mal ein update von mir: Habe eine neue BIOS Batterie gekauft im 3er pack daran scheint es nicht gelegen zu haben.

Dann hab ich Prozessor und Sockel über prüft sieht auch alles in Ordnung aus.

Morgen teste ich mit der alten GTX 260 und nem bequiet 650w wenn es dann nicht läuft kann ja nur entweder mainboard oder Prozessor auf einmal ohne eingebaut zu sein in der original Schachtel kaputt gegangen sein.


Bin echt ratlos weis sonst nicht was ich noch machen könnte.
Schade das ich kein anderen Prozessor da habe dann könnte ich morgen Mit Gewissheit sagen das 100% das mainboard einem schaden hat.

Aber wenn ich jetzt noch einen kaufe und dann noch nen aktuellen BIOS chip damit der xeon läuft. Dann hab ich Angst das nachher das mainboard defekt ist und alles umsonst war..

Momentan weiß ich echt nicht was ich machen könnte. Bin verzweifelt weiß nicht weiter.

Bin ja nicht blöd hab schon mehrere pc's zusammen gebaut und sowas hatte ich noch nie


Aber wieso auf einmal mainboard oder prozzi defekt sein sollen ist mit ein Rätsel.. Mysteriös

Achja nen anderen Adapter hab ich auch ausprobiert dvi auf HDMI und nen HDMI auf dvi kabel. Auch nur black screen bzwm kein signal


Aber wenn ich RAM und Grafik draussen hab kommt der beep coder für RAM. Stecke ich dann Grafik dabei kommt garnix also gar kein beep


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Mai 2017)

Alle pcie Slots getestet? Weil ab und an meckern boards mitm 1ten, frag mich nicht warum. Nur paar mal schon gelesen und an nem alten 775er Board selbst erlebt.


----------



## kingstark (3. Mai 2017)

Hallo.

Ja habe alle getestet ausser den letzten weil da nur single slot Grafikkarten rein passen.

Das seltsame wirklich daran ist ja das wenn nur der prozessir auf dem board ist ohne alles und ich drücke den power button kommt der beep code für kein Arbeitsspeicher oder Arbeitsspeicher Fehler.

Der RAM ist vorher in dem board super gelaufen hab ihn auch bei meinem Bruder im Rechner getestet funktioniert 1a.

Stecke ich dann RAM dabei kommt gar kein beep mehr obwohl keine Grafikkarte eingebaut ist.


Dann mit Grafik Karte das selbe kein beep nur Lüfter laufen und led sind an. Und kein signal am monitor.


Das einzige Lebenszeichen was der speaker von sich gibt ist wenn keine rams drin sind egal ob Grafik Karte gesteckt ist oder nicht

Wenn Grafik draussen und RAM draussen und ich mache Grafik dabei kommt immer nur der kein RAM beep

Mache ich wenn garnix auf dem mainboard ist nach dem der RAM beep war arbeutspericher ohne Grafik rein kommt nix mehr ausser das die Lüfter drehen und led an sind


----------



## commodore128d (3. Mai 2017)

Hast du eine weitere CPU zum testen?
Es kann schon sien, das das BIOS zu alt ist...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Mai 2017)

Hm, welche ramslots nutzt du? Die roten müssten laufen, die schwarzen müsste er erst mal ignorieren.


----------



## kingstark (3. Mai 2017)

commodore128d schrieb:


> Hast du eine weitere CPU zum testen?
> Es kann schon sien, das das BIOS zu alt ist...



Nee hab ich nicht. Kann auch nicht sein da diese CPU mit diesen mainboard zusammen gelaufen ist. Wurde sogar zusammen neu gekauft und wurde vor dem Garantie mainboard Austausch auch jahrelang zusammen genutzt.
Nach dem Austausch der Mainboards wurde der Rechner noch 2 Monate genutzt dann wurde mainboard und Prozessor und RAM aufgerüstet und lag dann im Schrank bis ich es bekam. Schön ordentlich in antistatik folie in ÖVP vom Mainboard


RAM slot nutze ich die roten. Habe aber die schwarzen auch getestet bei beiden das selbe.

Kann ja nur Netzteil Grafik oder Mainboard oder CPU sein

Grafik und Netzteil hab ich morgen anderes da aber glaube nicht das es daran liegt da ja das Netzteil und die Grafik in anderen Rechnern problemlos liefen
RAM Riegel sind auch alle 3 in Ordnung diese habe ich in anderem PC getestet

Muss schauen das ich irgendwo ne andere 1366 CPU zum testen bekommen damit ich meine CPU auch auschliessen kann. Das Problem ist das wenn ich nen xeon kaufe ich eventuell nen BIOS update machen muss.

Der i7 lief von Anfang an mit werksbios deswegen kann ich das ausschließen

Wenn er morgen trotz Netzteil und Grafik Tausch immer noch nicht läuft kann es nur noch CPU oder mainboard sein.

Dann muss ich eine CPU auftreiben um zu schauen ob diese es ist dann weis ich endgültig wo der Wurm drin ist oder?


Hole mir dann eventuell nen BIOS chip mit neuestem BIOS und ne 1366 5€ xeon zum testen die 15€ ist es mir wert.

Bin mal gespannt


----------



## kingstark (3. Mai 2017)

Aber ich hoffe natürlich das er morgen läuft sobald die anderen Teile da sind


Hab ja die ganze Zeit schon das Netzteil im Verdacht das ging zwar auf dem anderen board aber villeicht ist es zu schwach oder harmoniert nicht mit der restlichen Hardware.

Oder vielleicht die Grafikkarte..

Ich hoffe nur das Board und Prozessor heile sind. Habe mich doch so auf meinen "neuen"  Rechner gefreut.

Irgendwie voll schade. Das Geld bekäme ich zurück das ich absolut kein Problem hab es ja von meinem Bruder.

Nur würdr ich es gerne ins laufen bekommen damit ich endlich wieder nen richtigen Windows Rechner habe


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Mai 2017)

Wenn du die vsk übernimmst geb ich dir nen i7 920 zu testen. Den kannst hinterher auch behalten


----------



## CaptainIglo26 (4. Mai 2017)

Servus,

bei meinem Asus pt6 se hatte ich ein ähnliches Problem. Die Grund war ein "Teildefekt" der RAM slots. Im Prinzip gingen nur die ersten drei Solts. Sobald ich einen "defekten" slot belegt hatte ist der Rechner nicht hochgefahren. Wie sieht es bei dir aus? Hast du mal mit einem RAM Modul alle slots durchprobiert? 

Grüße,
Captain


----------



## Knogle (4. Mai 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn du die vsk übernimmst geb ich dir nen i7 920 zu testen. Den kannst hinterher auch behalten



Haste fuer mich auch einen?


----------



## bruderbethor (4. Mai 2017)

Mein X5675 ist gerade angekommen ... er ist in Alufolie eingewickelt. Keine Ahnung ob das gut oder schlecht ist ... aber mir wäre es im leben nicht eingefallen das so zu versenden o.O

ps.  scheint ja aber gar nicht so unüblich zu sein ^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Mai 2017)

Hab ich noch nie gesehen, ich würde auf eventuellen Abrieb achten. Sonst sollte da nix passieren. Üblicherweise versendet man sowas in antistatischer Folie^^


----------



## bruderbethor (4. Mai 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nie gesehen, ich würde auf eventuellen Abrieb achten. Sonst sollte da nix passieren. Üblicherweise versendet man sowas in antistatischer Folie^^



So hätte ich das auch erwartet. Hat man die nicht zur Hand, hätte ich es in 2-3 Blätter Küchenrolle gepackt und Stoßfest verpackt. Abgerieben scheint nix zu sein. Der Ram hängt noch bei der Post fest ... ich bin sehr gespannt auf die neue CPU ^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Mai 2017)

Habe auch schon mit dem X5675 geliebäugelt, ist nur schwer zwei davon aufzutreiben (möchte ungern einen kaufen und dann ewig auf einen zweiten warten müssen).

Schau halt wirklich, dass nicht irgendwo Folienreste an den Kondensatoren an der Unterseite kleben oder irgendwelche Pins überbrücken, das könnte sonst teuer werden.


----------



## Knogle (4. Mai 2017)

Warum probierst du nich mal 2x E5649 auf deinem Board?  Bei 220MHz geht der mit Turbomulti auf bis zu 4.8 hoch
Habe aber Turbo immer ausgemacht weshalb es bei mir nur 4.2 oder 4,4 waren


----------



## bruderbethor (4. Mai 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Habe auch schon mit dem X5675 geliebäugelt, ist nur schwer zwei davon aufzutreiben (möchte ungern einen kaufen und dann ewig auf einen zweiten warten müssen).
> 
> Schau halt wirklich, dass nicht irgendwo Folienreste an den Kondensatoren an der Unterseite kleben oder irgendwelche Pins überbrücken, das könnte sonst teuer werden.



Mein Anbieter hat noch weitere 3 Stk.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Mai 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Haste fuer mich auch einen?


Wenn du möchtest, ja, dann sind die beiden endlich weg.
Liegen eh nur in der Schublade. Wer braucht 920er wenn er x5560 oder Westmere hat


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Mai 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Warum probierst du nich mal 2x E5649 auf deinem Board?  Bei 220MHz geht der mit Turbomulti auf bis zu 4.8 hoch
> Habe aber Turbo immer ausgemacht weshalb es bei mir nur 4.2 oder 4,4 waren



Habe schon mal dran gedacht, wäre ja aber auch nur ein Downgrade. Und 220MHz auf dem SR-2? Puh schwierig, alles zwischen 185 und 200 MHz ist schon ne Wissenschaft für sich 



bruderbethor schrieb:


> Mein Anbieter hat noch weitere 3 Stk.



Ja danke für das Angebot. ~75€ ists chon nicht schlecht, mir aber zu teuer - soviel habe ich gerade mal für das Board bezahlt  In der Bucht gehen 5670 im Paar ab und an für ~90€ weg, X5680 mitunter für unter 140€ das Paar. Es drängelt ja nicht, würde nur auf einen Schnapper lauern


----------



## drizzler (4. Mai 2017)

Du hast 75 euro für das sr2 bezahlt? Lol


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Mai 2017)

Naja es waren 80€ 

Wurde als defekt verkauft, zwei CPUs eingesetzt und es lief


----------



## Knogle (4. Mai 2017)

Irgendwie lustig  Seit 3 Jahren ist dieser Fred hier immer auf der ersten Seite im Bereich Prozessoren


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Mai 2017)

Naja du hast halt immer deine 4,5 Leute, die mal mehr mal weniger regelmäßig posten und dann ab und an jemanden der neu dazu gekommen ist oder ein Problem hat. Bei den meisten anderen Threads ist doch schon auf der ersten Seite Schluss mit Ausführungen


----------



## bruderbethor (4. Mai 2017)

Bis wann wurden die X56xx eig. gefertigt ? Weiß das jemand von euch ?


----------



## Knogle (4. Mai 2017)

Bis 2011  Zumindest die X5650


----------



## bruderbethor (4. Mai 2017)

hmm ... meiner scheint aus Feb. 2012 zu sein ... ich versuche mal ein Bild hier rein zu stopfen


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Mai 2017)

Naja der X5675 ist Quartal 1 2011 eingeführt worden, könnte schon passen


----------



## bruderbethor (4. Mai 2017)

Da sind die Dinger ja noch gar nicht so fürchterlich alt wie etwa ein i7 920 ... ach schön


----------



## Knogle (4. Mai 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Naja der X5675 ist Quartal 1 2011 eingeführt worden, könnte schon passen



Wobei ich denke dass der bereits vorher produziert wurde, halt nur spaeter eingefuehrt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Mai 2017)

Ja klar, alles denkbar. Der wird sicher zusammen mit den X5650 produziert worden sein. Bis auf den höheren Multi sind die doch absolut identisch.


----------



## Knogle (4. Mai 2017)

Das lustige ist: Mein E5645 hatte halt die 10 Jahre Garantie, aber einer meiner X5650 auch  Mein X5650 hatte noch bis 2021 Garantie 
Habe als Austausch fuer den E5645 einen E5649 bekommen


----------



## bruderbethor (4. Mai 2017)

Ich lese gerade alles ... aber ich bin erst bei #1646 ... wieso habt ihr bloß soviel geschrieben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Mai 2017)

Weil das hier nunmal doch ein aktiver Thread ist.

Edit: die GTX die gestern 3mm im Wasser lag hat gerade nen Valley Run durch, geil


----------



## bruderbethor (4. Mai 2017)

Hmm... sagt mal ich habe gerade meinen Rechner hoch gefahren und an meinem i7 860 werden nun noch 2 Kerne erkannt ...  Bios, CPU Z und Windoof ... einfach von heute auf Morgen ?! Kann das sein ? Ich frage weil hier so viel CPU Spezies am werkeln sind ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Mai 2017)

Kann eigentlich nicht, mach mal n reset im bios, wahrscheinlich nur ein Fehler in den settings, mann kann nämlich Kerne abschalten.


----------



## bruderbethor (4. Mai 2017)

Puh, war wirklich so ein Glück ... XD ... das sowas einfach ohne mein zutun passieren kann... Egal es soll ja eh bal der Xeon rein 

Vg Ben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Mai 2017)

Welcher, da passen nur x34*0 rein!


----------



## LordEliteX (4. Mai 2017)

So das Rampage 2 ist heute angekommen und eingebaut worden  
Läuft bis jetzt alles :p 

Erst mal die alten Settings eingestellt und mal bisschen die CPUI stressen^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Mai 2017)

Das läuft bestimmt besser , mein r2e ist auch kein schlechtes board


----------



## bruderbethor (4. Mai 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Welcher, da passen nur x34*0 rein!



Hab doch das GA X58 UD3R schon vor mir auf dem Tisch mit dem X5675  Das Asus P5P77D Deluxe inkl. der i7 860 wird an einen Freund weiter gereicht.


----------



## LordEliteX (4. Mai 2017)

Ja läuft bis jetzt alles bestens 
Mir werden aber mit CPU Z 1.29 Volt Vcore angezeit und bei HW Monitor 1.256

Im Bios hab ich 1.26 eingestellt. Welcher Wert stimmt jetzt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Mai 2017)

Top ihr beiden 

Lord, der 1,256 dürfte passen. Miss doch einfach mit dem Multimeter.


----------



## commodore128d (4. Mai 2017)

Nur noch mal für mich, bei Lord war das P6T SE nicht mehr taktstabil oder so ne?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Mai 2017)

So sieht es zumindest aus.


----------



## LordEliteX (4. Mai 2017)

Ja die 1.26 stimmen 
Und ja das Asus p6t se hat wohl nen knacks :/

Edit: Stimmt doch nicht.  ... Warum legt das Bios mehr Spannung als an angegeben. Liegts an der LLC?


----------



## commodore128d (4. Mai 2017)

Läufts denn  noch stabil mit Stock Takten?
Dann könntest du es bei mir entsorgen...  
Mein kleines HP Board ist letztens gestorben und OC braucht die Maschine eh nicht...^^


----------



## LordEliteX (4. Mai 2017)

Also die letzten Tage lief es stabil aber musste halt etwas mehr Spannung drauf geben das die 4 Ghz liefen. 
Die Spannungen waren aber alle noch im grünen Bereich.

Aber erst mal testen obs wirklich am Board lag ^^

Edit:

Die QPI Spannung legt der wiederum zu niedrig an. Hab die auf 1.281 eingestellt, der tatsächliche Wert ist 1.23 Volt.


----------



## kingstark (4. Mai 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn du die vsk übernimmst geb ich dir nen i7 920 zu testen. Den kannst hinterher auch behalten



Das wäre ja echt perfekt vielen vielen dank für das Angebot dann wüsst ich direkt ob es die CPU oder mainboard ist.

Hab heute mit anderem NT und Grafikkarte getestet und genau die selben Symptome.

Bin die ganze Zeit schon am hoffen und bangen das bitte bitte das mainboard heile ist. Denn genau das benötige ich ja für den PC wo ich bauen wollte

Hab mich so darauf gefreut und jetzt steht er hier und kann nichts machen. Ist echt schade drum. Gerade weil ich sonst keinen richtigen PC habe

Kannst du mir bitte eine PN schreiben wie ich dann vorgehen muss mit den Vsk? Bzw. Wie ich sie dir zu kommen lassen kann.

Bist echt der beste vielen dank


----------



## LordEliteX (4. Mai 2017)

Mir fällt auf das die QPI Spannung im Idle bei 1.257 ist und im Stress Test runter auf 1.23 geht. 
Ich versteh es nicht..


----------



## Knogle (4. Mai 2017)

Ist normal^^ bei erhoehtem Widerstand faellt die Spannung staerker ab


----------



## Knogle (4. Mai 2017)

commodore128d schrieb:


> Läufts denn  noch stabil mit Stock Takten?
> Dann könntest du es bei mir entsorgen...
> Mein kleines HP Board ist letztens gestorben und OC braucht die Maschine eh nicht...^^



Haste das HP noch?


----------



## drizzler (4. Mai 2017)

Lord hast du den Turbo an?


----------



## LordEliteX (4. Mai 2017)

Nope Turbo ist aus.
Dann scheinen die Schwankungen beim Rampgae 2 größer zu sein als bei dem P6t SE ^^

CPU Spannung ist laut Bios bei 1.23750 und LLC an. Tatsächlicher Wert ist 1.26 - 1.27 ^^
QPI Spannung ist bei 1.3 Laut bios und tatsächlich bei 1.27


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Mai 2017)

Laut Tool oder laut Multimeter? Und selbst wenn - wenn du das weißt, dann kann man ja trotzdem damit arbeiten


----------



## LordEliteX (4. Mai 2017)

Laut Tool und Multimeter.

Ja man kann damit arbeiten^^


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (5. Mai 2017)

Hi
Ich bin mir sicher das Thema wurde schonmal angeschnitten, aber bei 1000 Seiten ist das echt schwer zu finden.

Ich würde gerne meinen Xeon 5675 Köpfen und den mit einer Wasserkühlung ohne Headspacer betreiben.
Ist das sinnvoll oder macht das eher wenig Sinn?
Nur die Wärrmeleitpaste wechseln, soll ja bei den Cpus ja nicht so viel bringen..

Danke für euren Rat

Gruß Friendly


----------



## Knogle (5. Mai 2017)

Bei 1366 sind IHS und DIE verloetet


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (5. Mai 2017)

Kann man aber trotzdem Köpfen..Gibt da sogar ein tolles Werkzeug für.. kostet 24 Euro.. das Ding Köpft alles.
Da geht auch nix Kaputt. mit gehts da eher um die Kühlwirkung


----------



## Spieler22 (5. Mai 2017)

Also wie du die Lötlegierung vom Chip kriegen willst ohne das alles auseinander zu reißen will ich sehen. 
Die verlöteten Ryzen CPU´s hat der 8auer auf über 100°C erhitzt um die Lötmasse zu verflüssigen, erst dann konnte er den Heatspreader entfernen. Dabei hat er mehrere Versuche gebraucht und mehrere CPUS zerstört. Außerdem hat er festegestellt das die verlöteten Ryzen bis auf 1-2°C exakt gleich gut zu kühlen waren wie geköpfte. Das gleiche wird bei diesen CPUS auch der Fall sein selbst WENN du ihn geköpft kriegst und dabei nicht zerstörst.

Mit anderen Worten: LASS ES SEIN!


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Mai 2017)

Kann man sicher machen, der Effekt wird minimal sein. Oftmals kann man sogar beobachten, dass durch den fehlenden "Puffer" des Heatspreaders die Wärme nur ganz punktuell am Kühler ankommt und die Temperaturen so viel schneller nach oben schnellen. Das Die der Sockel 1366 CPUs ist zwar weitestgehend groß, der Heatspreader allerdings auch. Dieser würde gute Unterstützung leisten. Du kannst auch gern X56xx CPUs aus Power Macs kaufen, die hatten keinen Heatspreader verlötet. Dort wurde, wie von dir beschrieben, die Wasserkühlung direkt auf das Die geklemmt.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (5. Mai 2017)

Also ich rede von dem Ding Hier, da soll das kein Problem mit sein..

Der8auer Delid-Die-Mate CPU kopfen mit HowTo - Caseking TV - YouTube


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Mai 2017)

Ja wir kennen alle den Die Mate 

Nur passen dort eh keine Sockel 1366 CPUs rein, da sie zu groß sind.  Verlötete CPUs werden auch nicht nur durch pures Drücken zerlegt. Dort muss immer, wie Spieler22 schon anmerkte, Wärme einwirken, damit das Lot flüssig oder immerhin weich wird. So köpft man Sockel 1366 CPUs:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aPhDfUkll-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Mai 2017)

So, es läuft wieder, jetzt mit Kabelbindern.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Mai 2017)

Ein hoch auf den Valley Benchmark 

Holst du dir bitte noch Schlauchschellen? Das sieht ja aus wie WaKü Anno 1995 

Ist der Kühler beim GA eigentlich aus vernickeltem Kupfer? Oder schlimmer (Aluminium)?


----------



## LordEliteX (5. Mai 2017)

@Chris-W201-Fan

Du hast doch auch ein R2E? 
Könntest du mal gucken ob du auch so Schwankungen hast mit den Spannungen?


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Mai 2017)

Na schwanken die Spannungen denn oder sind sie einfach nur niedriger als eingestellt? Sowohl das eine als auch das andere ist jetzt nicht so untypisch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Mai 2017)

Eumel nö, das Case hat kein Window, wozu also 

Lord nächstes WE vielleicht, aktuell hab ich keine Platz das R2e aufzustellen.

Knogle, kannst mir mal sagen, was n 1366 so an 5v und 3,3v zieht? Mein Fanless Platinum schaltet nämlich bei 400w etwa ab.


----------



## LordEliteX (5. Mai 2017)

Schwankungen direkt nicht. 
Hab die QPI Spannung auf 1.31 eingestellt und in Tatsächlich liegen nur 1.27 - 1-277


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Mai 2017)

Das ist normal. Bei meinem SR-2 habe ich mir mittlerweile auch nen Zettel geschrieben mit: Werte BIOS | Werte real. Bei der einen CPU wird z.B. die VTT höher als im BIOS eingestellt, bei der anderen um etwa den gleichen Wert niedriger. An sowas muss man erst einmal denken  Danach wusste ich warum die Ingenieure die Messpunkte aufs Board gelötet haben 

@Chris: Ach komm schon


----------



## Spieler22 (5. Mai 2017)

1000 Seiten Woohooo 

Und jetzt zurück an die Arbeit


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Mai 2017)

Also ich bin bei 250...


----------



## LordEliteX (5. Mai 2017)

Achso na dann  

Ja die Messpunkte sind echt gut an dem Board  
Aber der lief echt lange stabil mit 1.23 Volt QPI


----------



## LordEliteX (5. Mai 2017)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich es schaffe den AHCI Modus zu aktivieren ohne Win Neuinstallation? ^^
Hatte Win 10 mit aktivierten AHCI installiert aber bei dem r2e war auf IDE eingestellt. 

Wenn ich mit AHCI booten will bleibt er im bootloop bis dann nach 30 sek ein Bluescreen kommt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Mai 2017)

Denke da musst du wie bei win 7 vorgehen.


----------



## LordEliteX (5. Mai 2017)

Und das wäre? ^^

Noch ein kleines Update zum Oc: 
1.28 Volt QPI 
1.257-1.27 (Schwankt immer)  Vcore
Bei 4 Ghz und es läuft seit 1 Stunde und 30min in Prime95 stabil


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (5. Mai 2017)

Die 10.000 Beiträge sind voll


----------



## LordEliteX (5. Mai 2017)

So der AHCI Modus läuft


----------



## bruderbethor (6. Mai 2017)

X5675 läuft und windoof installiert gerade... Puh... Ich hoffe es klappt alles 24/7 bei 4.2 GHz wäre super 

Der xeon macht mit Standart eintellugen meine i7 860 @3.8 GHz im cpuz Benchmark platt lol auch im Single core


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Mai 2017)

Dann war der i7 870 aber nicht gut eingestellt. Klar der 5675 hat mehr cache, bessere RAM-Anbindung, aber so extrem?
Multicore ist natürlich mit der Hälfte der Kerne mehr kein ding, aber Single core dürften eigentlich keine unterschiede bei Taktgleichstand bleiben, sofern es nicht RAM oder Cache als Bremsklotz gibt.


----------



## bruderbethor (6. Mai 2017)

Also der CPUz 1.79 spuckt ja irgenwie sowieso total andere Werte aus als der 1.78 ... Vll. mache ich ja auch was vollkommen falsch aber der i7 hatte im singe 302 Punkte @ 3.8 ght und i7 hat da ca. 308  Die CPUz Ergebnisse vom 1.78er häng ich mal an. Beim 1.78er hat der i7 einen höheren Singlecore Score. Egal ich bin erst einmal froh das alles läuft. 

ps. noch ist ja auch der Dualchannel RAM vom i7 im Xeon System ^^


----------



## bruderbethor (6. Mai 2017)

So 4.0 Ghz liegen an, aber die CPU wir sehr warm ... :-/ DAs gefällt mir garnicht. Hat jmd einen Tip ?


----------



## Knogle (6. Mai 2017)

Schraub den QPI Link mal runter auf 4.8GT/s


----------



## bruderbethor (6. Mai 2017)

Ich nehm gleich noch ein bissel die Spannung runter und guck mal nach. Hab nochmal etwas WLP getunt und den Anpressdruck der H100 korregiert. jetzt sind es schonmal nur noch 65°C  bei 10 min. Stresstest. Das mit dem QPI werde ich im Anschluss auch gleich mal machen 

Das habe ich als Grundlage verwendet ... Xeon X5675 overclocked in a GA-X58A-UD5 - YouTube

Das Bios meines UD3R war irgenwie krank, nach dem Update geht aber alles einwandfrei  .. puh

Update: So und noch ein Cinebench: @4.0 Ghz und 4.2Ghz Temps sind okay  1.30Vcore passt erst einmal. Sehr geil ich freu mich echt. Ich liebe den Sokel 1366 jetzt schon


----------



## drizzler (6. Mai 2017)

Fuer die Uncore u Ramfrequenz relativ viel qpi Spannung, wenn du dich an den Wert vom Video gehalten hast. Versuch den auch mal zu reduzieren um auch die Temperatur zu reduzieren. 

Und versuch ruhig mal den 25er Multi als All-Core Multi, spart bclk und damit in der Regel qpi-Spannung. Vorausgesetzt dir reicht die Ramfrequenz (1680 bei 4,2 Ghz).


----------



## bruderbethor (6. Mai 2017)

als ich von 4 auf 4.2 gegangen bin hatte ich es erst über den multi versucht .. ging nicht ... der bus von 183 auf 191 ging sogar noch mit reduzierung von 1.325 auf 1.3 vcore  ich habe die qpi spannungen mal etwas runter gesetzt. Um den Ram kümmere ich mich erst wenn der richtige da ist


----------



## drizzler (6. Mai 2017)

Was heißt ging nicht


----------



## bruderbethor (7. Mai 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> Was heißt ging nicht



Bluescreen. Wäre sicher mit Erhöhung der Spannungen gegangen, aber wieso, wenn ich den gleichen Takt über die Bus Erhöhung mit weniger Vcore erreiche.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Mai 2017)

Knogle, hast du beim E5620 mal gemessen, was der auf 3,3v und 5v sammt board zieht?

Ich suche den Fehler bei meinem Build, das sich bei nicht definierten Lastzuständen an der Steckdose einfach ausschaltet. Sehr sehr seltsam.


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Mai 2017)

Netzteile hast du sicherlich durch getestet?


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Mai 2017)

Ja da würde ich definitiv zuerst das Netzteil vermuten. Da du aber ja nicht unbedingt neu in der Materie bist denke ich das das eine der ersten Sachen war die du gegengeprüft hast oder?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Mai 2017)

Es ist das Netzteil, aber ohne zu wissen, obs an der 3,3V + 5V Last liegt, ... ihr wisst doch, der E5620 von mir braucht 1,42v qpi für OC.

Ich kann das NT nur nicht einfach wechseln, hab nur das eine Fanless.


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Mai 2017)

Musses denn Fanless sein? Aktuele Netzteile wie die P11 Serie (bevor jetzt jemand sagt Be Quiet Fanboy, das ist die einzige leise Netzteilserie deren Name ich im Kopf habe) sind extrem leise, meins hörst du quasi nicht und ich bin ziemlich empfindlich was nervige oder klackernde/ schleifende Geräusche angeht^^.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Mai 2017)

Ich glaube es muss nicht zwingend das Fanless sein, aber das war wohl das Einzige, dass er gerade über hatte 

Ich wüsste nicht, was bei dir die 3.3V oder 5V Leitung dermaßen strapazieren sollte. Das Netzteil selbst sollte 500W auch noch problemlos ab können. Hast du schon einmal aus reinem Interesse versucht, da nen Lüfter drauf zu legen und es aktiv zu kühlen? Man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Knogle (8. Mai 2017)

Also der IOH und UnCore bei 1366 nutzen ausschliesslich 3,3V und 5V


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Mai 2017)

Ja aber so, dass man je über 20A kommt?^^


----------



## Knogle (8. Mai 2017)

Auszuschliessen waere es zumindest nicht wenn man den IOH aufs maximum schraubt, der hat ja eh schon ne TDP von 40W, da sind wir dann schon bei 13A, und wenn ers mit dem Uncore noch uebertreibt 
Bei meinem Netzteil ist das nicht so dramatisch, habe da 50A auf 3,3V und 30A auf 5V

Mit alten Systemen kann man da Probleme bekommen, weil diese auf 5V und 3,3V mehr Leistung brauchen als auf 12V


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Mai 2017)

Glaube ich aber nicht. Ich habe jeweils 25A auf 3.3V und 5V und habe zwei CPUs und noch ein paar mehr Zusatzchips, die auch gut stromhungrig sind (NF200, PCIe Splitter, ...) Ich habe zwar Uncore und IOH nicht am Anschlag, aber dann müsste bei mir ja schon bei den Standardeinstellungen sehr viel Last auf den Schienen liegen. Bist du dir sicher, dass die IOH nicht mit 12V versorgt wird? Wenn ich mir die Wandlerphasen auf meinem Board anschaue - das sieht eher nach 12V Einspeisung aus - würde elektro-technisch auch viel mehr Sinn machen.


----------



## Knogle (8. Mai 2017)

Werde ich mir nachher mal genau reinziehen. Werde ein bisschen in den Datasheets schmökern.

Also zum IOH
Habe gesehen es gibt 2 Fertigungen.
1 Rev. vom X58 ist 130nm, 2. Rev 65nm

Waere mal interessant die Max. Payload Size fuer PCIe hochzuschrauben

The IOH supports a Max_Payload_Size of 256 Bytes on PCI Express ports and 
128 Bytes on DMI.

Bei meinem Board sind mein ich 128 Byte auf PCI Express eingestellt
Weiterhin ist sehr interessant dass der QPI Link als Analogsignal uebertragen wird, was wohl die hohe Datenrate erklaert.

War auch echt dankbar dafuer dass wir bei mir im Elektrotechnik Studiengang auch 1366 kurz angeschnitte haben 


Hier von Intel etwas Pseudocode wie man das Lock Arbite Bit setzen und entfernen kann laut Datasheet

If (PCIE_PRT<0,1>_BIF_CTRL[2:0]/PCIE_PRT2_BIF_CTRL[1:0] == 111/11) {
If (<PE0/1CFGSEL[2:0]>, <PE2CFGSEL[1:0]>!= <111>,<11>) {
Strap to ltssm = strap
} else {
Wait for “PCIE_PRTx_BIF_CTRL[3]” bit to be set
Strap to ltssm = csr
}
} else {
Strap to ltssm = csr
}

Gibt da auch ne tolle header file mit den entsprechenden Funktionen 

So gefunden

IOH nutzt tatsaechlich 3,3V

VCCMISC33
3.3 V
GPIO 3.3 V power


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Mai 2017)

Die erste Revision war dann aber nie auf dem Markt oder? Ich kenne nur 65nm Chips, 130nm stammen ja noch aus der Pentium 4 Ära und würden sicher nicht mit 1.2-1.2V (IOH) Spannung laufen. Zumal man nicht von 130nm auf 65nm shrinkt.

Das mit den 3.3V wurmt mich etwas, ich weiß, dass die ganzen extra Chips wie Audio, SATA usw. 3.3 oder 5V nutzen. Aber so ein Monster? Da würde der Chipsatz allein ja schon fast 10A nutzen


----------



## Knogle (8. Mai 2017)

Der X58 Ist laut Intel ein "PCI Geraet" deshalb passt das mit den 3,3V auch wie ich finde.

Ist natuehrlich nicht so guenstig bei der TDP

Hmm gute Frage, ich weiss nicht ob die 130nm auf dem Markt waren, zumindest kam der X58 letztendlich aus einem umgebauten 775er IOH hervor.
Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich je ein Board hatte mit den 130nm, kann mir aber vorstellen dass meine China Schachtel das hat.
Die Southbridge ist ja sogar 1:1 von 775 uebernommen worden, Resteverwertung der Bauteile aus 2006-2007 
Mein China 1366 Board hat sogar noch nen ICH9 drauf

Hier mal die entsprechende Zeile aus dem Datasheet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Mai 2017)

Die Southbridge ist die Gleiche, das stimmt - mehr brauchte man da halt einfach nicht. Bissl SATA und RAID und alle waren glücklich.

Dann dürfte der X58 aber höchstens 90nm gehabt haben, die Sockel 775 Chipsätze (ich meine jetzt nicht die ersten für die Pentium 4) wurden auch in 90nm und zum Schluss in 65nm gefertigt.


----------



## Knogle (8. Mai 2017)

Oh ich glaube mit dem IOH habe ich mich vertan, 90nm koennte wirklich hinhauen
Der ICH ist zumindest immernoch in 130nm  Hier mal ne knappe Uebersicht

Intel ICH – Wikipedia

Die sind irgendwie alle in 130nm.
Aber bei 1366 wurde viel 775 Resteverwertung betrieben, nicht nur beim ICH und IOH
Finde aber echt super dass man auf ein Board auch 2 IOHs klatschen kann wie es Supermicro macht um mehr Lanes zu haben


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Mai 2017)

Bei welchem Board haben die das gemacht?^^


----------



## Knogle (8. Mai 2017)

Das SuperMicro Mainboard X8DTH-6F


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Mai 2017)

Achso 2x den 5520er Chipsatz, ja das kenne ich


----------



## bruderbethor (8. Mai 2017)

Ist es tatsächlich so entscheidend ein PSU zu haben welches besonders viel Leistung auf den 3.3V und 5V Schienen hat, oder ist das ein spezielles Problem bei einem Dual CPU System ?


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Mai 2017)

Nein ist es nicht, selbst ich mit meinem Dual CPU System habe keinerlei Probleme und ein ganz normales P10. Ich weiß nicht genau, was das Problem bei Chris sein könnte. Der X58 "frisst" ja nun nicht Unmengen mehr als seine Vorgänger, die waren auch nicht unbedingt sparsam und hatten keine großen Probleme mit Netzteilen.


----------



## Knogle (8. Mai 2017)

Ein p10 Hatte ich auch damals fuer mein Dual CPU System, lief auch gut


----------



## bruderbethor (8. Mai 2017)

Okay, ich würde sagen wenn mein CM 550 nicht reicht, dann ist der Stromverbrauch meines Systems nicht vertretbar und ich muss ein paar Einsparmaßnahmen vornehmen ^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Mai 2017)

Was hattest du noch einmal für eine Graka? 550W sollten auf jeden Fall für ein "normales" übertaktetes 1366er System reichen.


----------



## Knogle (8. Mai 2017)

Sogar mein 300W FSP mit ordentlich Dampf auf 5V und 3,3V hat einem uebertakteten X5650 standgehalten


----------



## bruderbethor (8. Mai 2017)

Im System befindet sich neben dem X5675 auf 4.2 Ghz eine inno3D GTX770 ichill 5 HDD´s und eine SSD. Am CM 550 hatte ich seiner Zeit selbst einen übertakteten 955BE nebst 2 HD5850 ern. Ich denke auch das es reichen sollte.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Mai 2017)

Ja das denke ich auch


----------



## Spieler22 (8. Mai 2017)

Also ich sag mal so, wenn die Grenzwerte auf der 3V und 5V Leitung überschritten werden, kannst du dir mit der 12v Leitung auf der noch 200W Reserve sind den Poppes abwischen. Ich habe es zum Beispiel geschafft mein System mit dem DPP 10 zur Notabschaltung zu bringen, wollt ihr wissen wieso...? 
Ich habe die Lüftersteuerung vom Netzteil genutzt. Und daran mal lockerflockig mit nem Verteiler 9 Lüfter gehängt. Sobald das System aufdrehte und die Lüftersteurung die Lüfter etwas schneller laufen ließ, war zapp die Kiste aus... Weil das NT blos maximal 10W über diese Anschlüsse laufen lassen kann ( Hab ich dann erstmal nachgelesen... Man denkt ja nicht das n 650W Watt NT wegen solchen Banalitäten abschaltet ). 

Wenn sein NT auf der 3V Schiene nur 30W zulässt und das System bei Peaks 35W verlangt geht die Kiste nunmal aus, egal ob man da noch ne 2. Graka auf 12V zusätzlich reinhängen könnte.


----------



## bruderbethor (8. Mai 2017)

Also nach Adam R. Kann das CM 550 z.B. 24A auf der 3.3V Schiene also knapp 80W und 15A auf der 5V Schiene also 75W ... zumal ein Peak von 110% auf jeden Fall gepuffert wir 

siehe auch hier:
Netzteilfertigung: Fabrikbesuch bei Cougar

Das einem die 12V Reserve bei 5 oder 3.3V bedarf nix bringt ist mir auch klar. 

vg Ben

ps. Unter Last hat mein CM550 mit zwei HD5850er 530W aus der Dose gezogen  (gemessen)


----------



## Knogle (8. Mai 2017)

Hat man noch viele PCI Geraete drinnen wirds richtig eng mit der Versorgung  Ich glaube PCIe nutzt schon 12V


----------



## Apollon (8. Mai 2017)

Ich suche für ein Experiment und zweit Rechner einen zweiten gut Taktbaren s1366 6kern Xeon kennt jemand ne gute Bezugsquelle? 4ghz sollten mindestens gehen. Nicht lachen aber es wird auch eine Voodoo 5 pci verbaut  als zweite gpu... habe auch ein Board mit 64Bit pci gekauft.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (8. Mai 2017)

E5649 meine Empfehlung seit neuem


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Mai 2017)

Es muss aus Airflowgeünden Fanless sein, das geht da unten nicht anders, ich möchte keine 30-40 Grad warme Luft ins Netzteil drücken. 

Bei 1,42V QPI plus Lüfter an der 3,3V Leitung plus 2,5“ hdd und ssd,
Und auch GPUs brauchen 3,3v


----------



## drizzler (8. Mai 2017)

E5649 ist auf jedenfall ne gute Wahl, wenns "nur" 4ghz all-core werden sollen, dann brauchst du bclk 200 (wenn dein Board dir erlaubt den Turbo als Allcore zu nutzen), ansonsten halt 210 bclk. Bei 210 kann es aber eventuell je nach CPU/Board vll kritisch werden.

Alles ab X5650 hat 20er Multi oder mehr, da sollten 4 ghz eigentlich immer gehen, egal wie kacke die CPU hinsichtlich OC ist.


----------



## Knogle (8. Mai 2017)

Also bei meinem MSI X58 Pro-E angeblichem BCLK Krueppel Board gehen 220MHz und irgendwie geht der dann auf 4,8GHz ? 

4,6GHz bei 210MHz BCLK all core




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze auch stabil unter 80 Grad, mehr als 1050 Cinebench bei nem EKL Brocken Eco


----------



## commodore128d (8. Mai 2017)

Apollon schrieb:


> Ich suche für ein Experiment und zweit Rechner einen zweiten gut Taktbaren s1366 6kern Xeon kennt jemand ne gute Bezugsquelle? 4ghz sollten mindestens gehen. Nicht lachen aber es wird auch eine Voodoo 5 pci verbaut  als zweite gpu... habe auch ein Board mit 64Bit pci gekauft.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Board mit 64 Bit PCI...
Das klingt verdächtig nach irgendeinem exotischen Serverboard.
Typenbezeichnung bitte mal...
Es könnte gut sein das du dann höchstens mit RWEverything oder so was reißen kannst, Da hatte Knogle auch mal ein Tutorial.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2017)

64bit PCI ist meist PCI-X und eigentlich nicht besonders exotisch. Aber ein Serverfeature, das stimmt schon.


----------



## commodore128d (8. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich mich bei meiner Recherche jetzt nicht vertan hab, hast du entweder richtig Geld in die alte Architektur gesteckt und dir ein P6T-WS gekauft, was gut ist, da die P6T Serie in meinen Augen generell sehr gut ist.
Falls du allerdings irgendein Supermicro oder Intel gekauft hast, dann wird das wesentlich komplexer. 
Dort würde ich dir dann Knogle's RWEverything Tutorial ans Herz legen [How-To] Übertakten mit RW-Everything auf Non-OC Boards (Alternative zu SetFSB) .


----------



## drizzler (8. Mai 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Also bei meinem MSI X58 Pro-E angeblichem BCLK Krueppel Board gehen 220MHz und irgendwie geht der dann auf 4,8GHz ?
> 
> 4,6GHz bei 210MHz BCLK all core
> 
> ...



Wie du mal ein paar viele Seiten vorher erwaehnt hast ist dein E5649 ein ES. Der normale geht Standard 19 Allcore, 20 4Core, 21 2Core (mit richtigem Board dann 20 Allcore).


----------



## Knogle (8. Mai 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> Wie du mal ein paar viele Seiten vorher erwaehnt hast ist dein E5649 ein ES. Der normale geht Standard 19 Allcore, 20 4Core, 21 2Core (mit richtigem Board dann 20 Allcore).






Das ist der normale  habe sogar ein Bild von
Bei meinem ES stand auch in Genuine Intel 0000 in der Bezeichnung, bei dem nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der mittlere oben ist genau der.


----------



## drizzler (8. Mai 2017)

Die Tabelle auf wiki ist auch falsch.

laut specs http://www.intel.com/content/dam/ww...on-updates/xeon-5600-specification-update.pdf

1 1 2 2 3 3. Also 20 , 21, 22.

Der boostet dir dann auf 4800 bei 220 wegen c-states. Dass die 4600 bei 210 allcore anliegen wage ich daher auch mal zu bezweifeln, da der maximale c-state multi (hier 22) im bios manuell eigentlich nicht zu setzen ist und der score von 1050 auch eher nu einem 4,4 ghz oc passt (21 mal 210).

aufm asus konnte ich den 21 multi aber nicht nutzen. ich bau ihn grad mal wieder ein


----------



## Knogle (8. Mai 2017)

Ich konnt aufjedenfall nicht meckern fuer eine 30 Euro CPU


----------



## drizzler (8. Mai 2017)

Also wenn man den 21 Multi setzen kann ist die CPU eigentlich echt die  Empfehlung. Auf dem Sabertooth geht es anscheinend leider nicht. Denke mal auf dem X58OC ging es, konnt mich nur nicht mehr dran erinnern, dachte halt auch nach wiki Tabelle max Multi ist 20 beim letzten Test aufm Sabertooth.

Das MSI hat ne Option fuer Turbo aus, oder? 

Wenn ich jetzt nicht total blind bin, dann hat Asus dem Sabertooth diese Option nicht spendiert. Max Turbo 20 im Bios, das macht mich jetzt aber traurig


----------



## Knogle (8. Mai 2017)

Ja das MSI hat ne Option fuer Turbo aus
Hat auch ne Option fuer die PCIe und DMI und QPI Payload Size  

Das MSI Board kann auch dank der Einstellungsmoeglichkeiten fuer den Taktgeber im BIOS 277MHz BCLK ohne Probleme stabil hinkriegen


----------



## drizzler (9. Mai 2017)

Nu hab ich den E5649 ins X58 OC eingebaut um nachzuschauen und dann gemerkt, was ich fuern Kaese mit dem 21 Multi geschrieben hab. 
Der Max Turbo Multi All Core fuer den E5649 ist 20, nur die c-state multis waren in der wiki tabelle falsch. 

ich geh nu lieber mal ins bett.






Wuerd mir ja gern auch eins holen, aber die Preise sind ja mal wieder arg nach oben gegangen


----------



## Knogle (9. Mai 2017)

Wenn du wirklich eins haben willst meldeste dich per PN, weiss noch wo man welche herkriegt


----------



## Apollon (9. Mai 2017)

commodore128d schrieb:


> Board mit 64 Bit PCI...
> Das klingt verdächtig nach irgendeinem exotischen Serverboard.
> Typenbezeichnung bitte mal...
> Es könnte gut sein das du dann höchstens mit RWEverything oder so was reißen kannst, Da hatte Knogle auch mal ein Tutorial.




ne so exotisch ist das nicht:
P6T WS Professional | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland



wo bekommt man nen gut taktbaren xeon für? 

hab auch noch 24gb ram über...   v5 treiber für XP 64 bit gibts nicht oder?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Mai 2017)

Mach erst mal dein Asrock leise


----------



## LordEliteX (9. Mai 2017)

Sooo mal ein kleines Update zu mir 

Cpu läuft bei 4 Ghz stabil mit 1.25 Volt (laut Bios) in echt Schwanken die Spannungen von 1.25 - 1.29 
Bei 4,2 Ghz schwanken die von 1.3 - 1.35 was mir ein bisschen zu hoch ist. 

Kann man was machen das der Takt bisschen stabiler ist und nicht so schwankt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Mai 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Es muss aus Airflowgeünden Fanless sein, das geht da unten nicht anders, ich möchte keine 30-40 Grad warme Luft ins Netzteil drücken.
> 
> Bei 1,42V QPI plus Lüfter an der 3,3V Leitung plus 2,5“ hdd und ssd,
> Und auch GPUs brauchen 3,3v


Falls es wen interessiert, ich habe mit dem G-550 von Seasonic gegen getestet, damit läuft es, bei unter 400W Gesamtlast an der Steckdose.
Ergebnis, irgendwas stimmt mit dem Fanless offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## Knogle (9. Mai 2017)

Wieviel Amps haben beide auf 3,3V und 5V?


----------



## commodore128d (9. Mai 2017)

Gibt gard n günstiges Asus X58 Sabertooth auf ebay... , dort ist allerdings nicht klar on alle PCIe Slots funktionieren, nur der erste getestet.
ASUS SABERTOOTH X58, LGA 1366/Sockel B, Intel (90-MIBDK0-G0EAY00Z) Motherboard 4719543177075 | eBay


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Mai 2017)

Gesamt maximal 100W auf beiden Rails, aber je max. 20A einzeln.
Nur, wenn das G-550 da identisch zum Fanless 460 ist, dürfte dass nicht das Problem sein, so lange da nichts kaputt ist.


----------



## Knogle (9. Mai 2017)

Dann lieber das MSI von dem Haendler mit Gewaehrleistung und neu


----------



## Klausn (10. Mai 2017)

So bin ich auch wieder mal da. 
Hab hier einen interessanten Überblick über meine 3DMark Firestrike tests. DA sieht man wo der 1366er noch steht. Die Graka ist überall die gleiche. 
2*X5650 auf nem EVGA SR2
2*E2670 auf nem Serverboard (Asrock)
1*X5650 auf MSI X58
1*5820K auf X99 Godlike Gaming

Result


----------



## Knogle (11. Mai 2017)

Magste das MSI X58 Pro-E mal mit nem E5649 testen? Die 4,8GHz sind da brachial
Bei dem X5650 ist ja schnell Schicht wegen dem Uncore Bug


----------



## Klausn (11. Mai 2017)

Hab mich da jetzt kurz reingelesen, was hast du da wieder hergezaubert?  
ja ich könnte testen, hab noch dazu gerade alles ausgebaut und zeit für versuche. schick mir pn


----------



## Knogle (11. Mai 2017)

PN kriegste nachher 

Hier mal der Cinebench bei nur 4,2GHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann mal den BCLK aufgedreht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles unter Luftkuehlung


----------



## Klausn (11. Mai 2017)

interessant, den bekommt man ja für 30€ auf ebay. o.O
da bin ich schon gespannt. 
also mit dem und einem x58 um 70€ aus der bucht is ja ein wahnsinnssystem.


----------



## Knogle (11. Mai 2017)

Ja eben^^ kannst dir den ja mal goennen, das lohnt sich extrem.

Habe mir jetzt so ein System gebaut, MSI X58 neu fuer 69 und den E5649 rein


----------



## Klausn (11. Mai 2017)

Danke, Knogle, wiedre 39€ weg. hab soeben einen in D geordert. 
muss für einen Kumpel einen "günstig" rechner bauen, da würde das passen.
Mein X5650 ist nach 2Jahren auf 4GhZ eh schon ein Hitzkopf geworden. Muss auch mal WP checken ob die passt.
werde dann nächste Woche mal die Ergebnisse posten.

Übrigens das MSI X58 was ich vor einem Jahr hatte, wo der X5650 nicht ging, hab ich das falsche BIOS drauf gehabt. Nach dem Update schnurrt der jetzt.
Hab in als Reserve-Serve für Hyper-V in der Arbeit. Läuft mit 4GhZ mit 32Grad im Idle...... unter Last max. 55 Grad. Da hab ich glaub ich eine gute CPU erwischt.
mit 0815 Luftkühler.


----------



## Knogle (11. Mai 2017)

mit dem E5649 war ich auch verdammt Happy

Der bleibt sogar bei 1.5V unter 80 Grad bei Volllast  Braucht auch nicht mehr als 18A


----------



## drizzler (11. Mai 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich eins haben willst meldeste dich per PN, weiss noch wo man welche herkriegt



ich meld mich, sobald mir mein w3680 gefaellt, danke.

mein gutes altes s4 mini hat anscheined eine zu schlechte kamera, bekomm die 2d matrix auf meinem e5649 nicht eingescannt


----------



## Knogle (11. Mai 2017)

Magst du den E5649 nicht?


----------



## CGP (12. Mai 2017)

Unglaubliche 1008 Seiten.... und teilweise etwas zu viel zu lesen. Ich habe gestern mich etwas durchgelesen aber habe natürlich nur ein Bruchteil geschafft. Ich habe eine konkrete Frage. Dazu muss ich etwas ausholen. Ich habe einen Rechner 2x X5650 auf einem evga classified sr-2 und einem LianLi Gehäuse. Dazu 2 Noctua Lüfter. Was mich stört ist das Gehäuse wird zu warm und ist zu laut. Jetzt meine Idee die beiden Prozessoren auf zwei Rechner (Workstations aufteilen).
Konkret wäre mein Wunsch folgendes System:
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800
CPU: Eben einer der Xeons X5650
RAM: 32GB wären gut 64GB wären besser
Graka: Zotac 1080 GTX
Netzteil: Sind schon zwei vorhanden einmal 650W und einmal glaube 1000W (I know etwas viel)
Mainboard: ?????  Preislich würde ich denke ich bis so 200€ gehen

Gibt es ein Mainboard das passen würde? Sprich RAM unterstützt.... wäre wohl auch gut wenn noch Treiber zur Verfügung stehen würden 

Bin für jeden Rat dankbar!


----------



## Knogle (12. Mai 2017)

Nimm ein MSI X58 Pro-E da machste nix falsch


----------



## LordEliteX (12. Mai 2017)

Asus ist auch zu empfehlen. 

Asus rampage 2/3 oder das Asus P6T (SE)


----------



## Knogle (12. Mai 2017)

Nur kriegt man da leider nix neues mehr


----------



## LordEliteX (12. Mai 2017)

Sind die MSI Boards neu?


----------



## Knogle (12. Mai 2017)

Jap


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Mai 2017)

Herzlich willkommen erst einmal im Forum! 



CGP schrieb:


> Unglaubliche 1008 Seiten.... und teilweise etwas zu viel zu lesen. Ich habe gestern mich etwas durchgelesen aber habe natürlich nur ein Bruchteil geschafft. Ich habe eine konkrete Frage. Dazu muss ich etwas ausholen. Ich habe einen Rechner 2x X5650 auf einem evga classified sr-2 und einem LianLi Gehäuse. Dazu 2 Noctua Lüfter. Was mich stört ist das Gehäuse wird zu warm und ist zu laut. Jetzt meine Idee die beiden Prozessoren auf zwei Rechner (Workstations aufteilen).



Und was wird aus dem tollen SR-2? 



CGP schrieb:


> RAM: 32GB wären gut 64GB wären besser



Nicht vielleicht 48GiB?



CGP schrieb:


> [...]und einmal glaube 1000W (I know etwas viel)



Nicht für ein hochgezüchtetes Dual Sockel System, man kann dir also keinen Vorwurf machen es zu besitzen


----------



## LordEliteX (12. Mai 2017)

Zeig wo


----------



## Knogle (12. Mai 2017)

MSI X58 Pro MS-7522 LGA 1366 fur i7 CPUs GBit LAN RAID 6x DDR3 Slots inkl Blende  | eBay

Unbenutzt ohne Zubehoer ausser I/O Blende

Habe auch Bilder von denen, sind noch in versiegelter ESD Folie und ohne jeden Fingerabdruck


----------



## LordEliteX (12. Mai 2017)

Da steht aber das die gebraucht sind


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Mai 2017)

Naja getestet und als gebraucht deklariert, würde ich jetzt nicht als neu bezeichnen - neuwertig trifft es wohl eher. ESD Folie kann ja jeder drum herum basteln


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Mai 2017)

Eher nein, wenn nur gut abgelagert 

Aber um ehrlich zu sein, warum nicht einfach Wasserkühlung auf die x5650?


----------



## Klausn (12. Mai 2017)

hab 2mal die msi x58pro, laufen perfekt und problemlos, eines hab davon hab ich wie es erschienen ist. kannst ruhig zuschlagen um den preis. 
ich teste mal die xeon empfehlung von knogle, weil die x5650 doch hitzköpfe sind. wenn die ähnliche werte bei besserer temp liefern, würde ich an deiner stelle die x5650 um 60-70€ verhökern und um 40€ die anderen nehmen. oder knogle?


----------



## Knogle (12. Mai 2017)

Den E5649 wuerde ich prinzipiell uneingeschraenkt empfehlen, wobei ich die bisher halt nur auf den MSI Boards getestet habe.

Wie die auf den ASUS laufen weiss ich leider nicht. Dennoch empfehle ich die Teile, da kann man bei dem Preis nix falsch machen


----------



## CGP (12. Mai 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen erst einmal im Forum!


Danke  



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Und was wird aus dem tollen SR-2?


Wird verkauft wenn das System läuft  Aktuell ist es so das ich den Rechner nur über das Netzteil starten kann (klicken). Liegt wohl am tollen LianLi Gehäuse, da ich schon Mobo und Netzteil ausgetauscht habe und diverse andere Komponenten weggelassen habe. Sprich das Mobo sollte komplett funktionsfähig sein und steht nach dem Umbau zur Verfügung.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Nicht vielleicht 48GiB?


Alles zwischen 32GB und 64GB wird dankend genommen. Ich habe nur schon versucht mit dem SR-2 mehr zum laufen zu bringen aber es hat nicht geklappt. Habe aber auch nur den RAM reingesteckt und nichts im BIOS probiert.

Das hier klingt doch gut. MSI X58 Pro-E Mainboard DrMOS MS7522 Ver:3.1 LGA1366 Sockel Satakabel+Slotblende  | eBay

48 GB RAM wären super....  Meint ihr das passt also.... dann würde ich das auch kaufen 



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Aber um ehrlich zu sein, warum nicht einfach Wasserkühlung auf die x5650?



Will ja 2 Workstations daraus herstellen 

Danke euch schon einmal für eure Tips etc.!


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Mai 2017)

Da musst du auf Infos von Knogle hoffen, keine Ahnung ob das MSI 48 GiB stemmen kann. Das SR-2 schafft offiziell auch keine 96GiB - naja mit Glück und den richtigen Riegeln aber schon 

Viel Erfolg schon einmal beim Verkauf vom SR-2. Die letzten gingen immer recht günstig weg (leider).


----------



## Knogle (12. Mai 2017)

Also beim MSI habe ich bisher nur 24GB probiert . 48GB kriegt man ja nicht so einfach als DDDR3


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Mai 2017)

Naja 8GiB ECC RAM Module sind ganz gut aufzutreiben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Mai 2017)

Reg ecc kann, wenn es läuft, bis zu 96gb nutzen, ich hab aber keine 16gb reg ecc probiert bisher. Afaik muss man auf Dual-Rank achten.


----------



## Knogle (12. Mai 2017)

Und das MSI kann weder ECC noch REG ECC


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Mai 2017)

Das weiß ich nicht, in Ermangelung des Pro-E, mein X58 Platinum kanns nicht.


----------



## Knogle (12. Mai 2017)

Habe hier schon mehrmals meine Frustrationstoleranz ueberschritten^^ Einfacher ECC RAM rein, 512MB Module von Micron --> ging nicht, meldet RAM Fehler
Reg ECC, das gleiche Problem :/


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Mai 2017)

Ok, das ist mist


----------



## Knogle (12. Mai 2017)

Warum holste dir nicht auch mal ein MSI X58 Pro-E?
Fuer maximale performance ist das doch optimal bei den E56xx Xeons


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Mai 2017)

Nein, 1366 Boards hab ich genug, außerdem muss ich erst mal den Tod der GTX780 verdauen, die hat sich gehimmelt. Der Ersatz wird auch nicht umsonst sein :/
Zusätzlich hab ich vorhin beim Basteln das R2e geduscht, das trocknet nach Isoprop jetzt.

Ich hab derzeit einfach miese Fingers


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Mai 2017)

Was ist denn mit der Karte passiert?  Auch nass geworden? Also das mit dem Board habe ich ja mitbekommen, aber das mit der GTX ist mir neu - sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Mai 2017)

Die gtx war eigentlich die die nass geworden war, ich fürchte nur, das war nicht der Grund.
Die lief danach noch, beim zerlegen nach dem defekt habe ich 2 dinge gesehen.

1. Ein SMD Bauteil war lose, das habe ich wieder repariert.

2. Der Kontakt des Kühlers zum Chip war zu schlecht (nicht vollflächig).
Grund: WL-Pads zu dick.

Das Asus habe ich bei ner anderen Aktion nass gemacht, das UD3r im GTX-Build ist ok, das hatte nur n paar topfen auf dem PCIe Steckplatz auf dem Kunststoff und 2 Spritzer auf nem Chip, das war 6h später schon wieder im Einsatz.
Aber selbst die GTX lief da noch, die starb erst 1,5 Wochen danach.
Die zeigt bunte Kästchen usw, also nicht zwingend typisch für Wakü-Defekt.

Das Asus will ich nur gut trocknen lassen, bevor es hier drauf soll:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:
Aktuell hab ich die Ti mit dünneren Pads im Build, den Uncore von 3,8 auf 3,16ghz gedrosselt und dadurch die qpi Spannung von 1,42 auf 1,22v senken können 
Rest der Spannungen steht auf standard bis auf:
Vcore: +0,0375v
DRAM 1,54v (oder hab ich den sogar auf 1,4v gesenkt?)
Jedenfalls, die Kiste zieht im Idle etwa 120w mit der Ti.

Trotzdem, die Ti scheint zu viel für das Netzteil, selbst bei WoW ohne weitere Last auf der CPU ist bei 75% PT die Kiste ganz fix aus.
Das Netzteil werde ich wohl, dem Angebot von Seasonic nach, mal testen lassen


----------



## Knogle (13. Mai 2017)

Welche CPU isses denn?


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Mai 2017)

Bunte Kästchen klingt ja eher nach VRAM. Aber das ist ja echt ärgerlich mit der Hardware, wirf sie notfalls mal in den Ofen.

Ja bei dem Netzteil habe ich auch schon beobachtet, dass da irgendwas nicht ganz stimmt. Da muss ja irgendeine Sicherung zu früh greifen, zumindest verhält es sich so.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Mai 2017)

Na dein alter E5620 knogle.


----------



## Knogle (13. Mai 2017)

Also der 5.5GHz Rekord Xeon


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Mai 2017)

Sozusagen


----------



## Knogle (13. Mai 2017)

Der hat ja auch 1.8V mitgemacht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Mai 2017)

Nenene, der bleibt bei den jetzt eingestellten Settings, das macht CPU-Vollast nur etwa 180w.
Warum das System dann aber schon mit ner gtx780 abschaltet ist mir eben schleierhaft 

Aber mal sehen, vielleicht klappt es nachher bei Ebay, dann teste ich was anderes.

Edit 14.05.2017 - 15:48:
Es läuft, der GTX750-SLI-Test kann vorbereitet werden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drizzler (15. Mai 2017)

Hey. Hier hatte doch jemand auch einen w3680/90 im System,  wenn ich mich recht erinnere?


----------



## commodore128d (16. Mai 2017)

Huhu ich


----------



## LordEliteX (16. Mai 2017)

So bin auch mal wieder da ^^

Hab das alte Board mal mit nem Elektro Reiniger sauber gemacht. 
Teste es mal mit meinem alten I7 930. 

Läuft mit 3,52 Ghz mit 1.2Volt 
BCLK bei 160 mit 1.3 Volt

Hab leider nur den Intel Stock Kühler  wird leider über 80 Grad heiß bei Prime95  
Aber scheint zu laufen wieder


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Mai 2017)

Hm, brauchst nen kühler für?


----------



## LordEliteX (16. Mai 2017)

Passt schon ^^ 
Ist zwar laut aber hält die 80 Grad. 

Es waren auch 2 Pins leicht verbogen, ich weiß halt nicht ob es auch daran gelegen haben könnte. 
Ich weiß auch leider nicht mehr die Einstellungen wo er mit 3,8 Ghz lief. Weil wenn ich die wüsste und er nicht abstürzen würde, wüsste ich genau ob das MB wieder läuft


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Mai 2017)

Brauchst deinen x5650 noch mal?


----------



## LordEliteX (16. Mai 2017)

Wäre nicht schlecht ja  
Hab aber auch in einem alten Thread meine Einstellungen für 3,8 Ghz gefunden. 

Mal gucken ob das der Stock Kühler packt xD


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Mai 2017)

Ok, notfalls kann ich dir den auch erstmal zurück schicken


----------



## LordEliteX (16. Mai 2017)

Ist ja so gesehen eh noch meine  ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Mai 2017)

Eben!


----------



## Aslinger (16. Mai 2017)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> So bin auch mal wieder da ^^
> 
> Hab das alte Board mal mit nem Elektro Reiniger sauber gemacht.
> Teste es mal mit meinem alten I7 930.
> ...



Ah, haste meinen Tip mit dem Elektroreiniger endlich beherzigt.


----------



## LordEliteX (16. Mai 2017)

Jap  
Bin am überlegen ob ich es bei meinem neuen Board auch mal machen soll^^ 

Aber der ganze Aufwand mit dem ausbauen und einbauen :/


----------



## Aslinger (16. Mai 2017)

Mein Board glänzt noch immer wie am ersten Tag. Heuer wird es 8 Jahre alt. 
AMD mit Naples wird der Nachfolger werden und mein 1366er System bleibt erhalten und soll später mal ein Youngtimer werden. 

Freu mich schon drauf, wieder ein AMD als Hauptsys zu nutzen.


----------



## LordEliteX (16. Mai 2017)

Ja ich hab auch vor evtl auf AMD umzusteigen. 
Aber mal abwarten was Intel so bringt ^^

Und solang das aktuelle System läuft brauch ich nichts neues


----------



## Aslinger (17. Mai 2017)

Ne, neue Intelplattformen kommen mir nicht mehr ins Haus, weil mir die Sympathie verflogen ist. Bis Socket 1366 und ev. noch Sandy Bridge war die Welt noch in Ordnung. S1366 war wirklich die beste, da konntest noch tunen bis zum geht nicht mehr. 

Ab X79 war es da schon vorbei. Bclk übertakten z.B. nicht mehr bzw. kaum möglich. Intel hat da immer mehr und mehr eingeschränkt. Billige Wärmeleitpasten verwenden bei den Mainstreamcpus, anstatt verlöten, finde ich auch frech... Die Sandys waren noch verlötet, auch z.B. die 2500 und 2600er. Ab Ivy Bridge war da Ende im Gelände.

Im Bekanntenkreis empfehle ich derzeit nur mehr noch AMD Ryzen Systeme, oder wenn jemand wie ein Arbeitskollege zuletzt meinte, auf den 7700k umzusteigen, von einem S1366 Sys mit i7 920. ich habe ihm dann einen 6 Kern Xeon empfohlen um noch länger Freude zu haben. Vom 7700er habe ich explizit abgeraten und statt dessen einen X5650 zu kaufen.


----------



## drizzler (17. Mai 2017)

commodore128d schrieb:


> Huhu ich



Wie hoch hast du deinen oced und welchen Ram nutzt du ?

Ich renn mit meinem ab 4,3 ghz gegen eine Wand. Die macht er bei 1,328 vcore. Hohe uncore/ramfrequenzen laufen bis dahin auch problemlos. Sobald ich  Richtung 4,4 will kann ich machen was ich will. Egal ob 1,375 vcore oder mehr, uncore / ram / bclk / multi / amps / clockskews nichts bringt ihn stable. Bluescreens deuten auf ram / imc, was ich aber nicht so ganz raffe, weil die Einstellungen ja mit 4,3 funktionieren.  
Anpassungen  von qpi / qpi_pll / uncore / ram helfen aber wie gesagt nicht.


Im overclock forum hatte einer ein ähnliches Problem und bei ihm lag es wohl an den Rams (mit crucial ballistix Elite  8gb dual ranked hat es bei ihm geklappt ). Habe hier viele 4gb Module als sr und dr rumfliegen und überall das gleiche Problem. Bekomm langsam das Kotzen. Hab auch keine Lust mir nu neue Rams zu kaufen,  da die avexirs so nett auf dem x58a oc aussehen.

Das Problem besteht auf beiden Boards die ich aktuell habe.


----------



## commodore128d (17. Mai 2017)

Ich hab den nur ganz moderat auf 4 GHz mit Stock Spannung, da ich den auf einem HP OEM Board sitzen hab. Übertaktet wurde er über XTU. RAM sind 6x 4GB ECC non REG Samsung Riegel.
Hier mal ein nicht ganz aktueller CPU-Z Screen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Mai 2017)

ch dachte xtu unterstützt erst ab sandy bridge die Prozessoren. War zumindest das was ich mal gelesen hatte. Bin grad etwas überrascht


----------



## Knogle (18. Mai 2017)

Sehr schade ist, dass man bei den aktuellen CPU Generationen nicht mehr so wie damals, richtig heftig mit Datenblaettern um sich wirft.
Das war damals gang und gaebe.

Da konnteste das Ding sogar nachbauen


----------



## To_by_b (20. Mai 2017)

Derzeit werkelt auf meinem Board ein Xeon X 5670 mit 4 Ghz. Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit ihm. Allerdings stelle ich mir derzeit die Frage mit welcher CPU on Stock er zu vergleichen ist. Benchmarks von übertakteten find ich leider im Netz nicht.
Vielleicht kann mir wer von euch helfen?


----------



## Spieler22 (21. Mai 2017)

To_by_b schrieb:


> Derzeit werkelt auf meinem Board ein Xeon X 5670 mit 4 Ghz. Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit ihm. Allerdings stelle ich mir derzeit die Frage mit welcher CPU on Stock er zu vergleichen ist.




Vllt n 3930k der auch 6 Kerne und mit ca 3,3 Ghz ne ähnliche Leistung pro Kern wie n x5670 auf 4,0 Ghz - 4,3 Ghz
Wenns n 4 Kerner sein soll mit der gleichen Multithreadleistung, ist es wohl annähernd ein 7700k  Singlethread ist der 7700k natürlich weit weit weg, eher wie ein x5670 auf 6,0 Ghz - 6,5 Ghz


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2017)

Für ganz grobe anhaltspunkte taugen da doch die CB R15 Werte.


----------



## FranzJoseph (21. Mai 2017)

Moin Leute 

Mein Xeon läuft immer noch auf 3,7 GHz super! Jetzt würde ich aber trotzdem gerne die 4 GHz anpeilen. Allerdings bräuchte ich erstmal ein neues Netzteil....und wenn ich schon dabei bin wollte ich mir direkt noch einen neuen Kühler kaufen. Meine Frage ist jetzt, welches Netzteil ich kaufen sollte? Würde ungern 100€+ ausgeben...sondern eher 80€. Gäbe es dort Möglichkeiten? 

So und das X58 Pro-E, welches ich besitze, hat ja ein Problem mit den Spannungswandlern...meine werden jetzt nicht annähernd 100° heiß oder so... allerdings habe ich ein bisschen Angst, wenn ich mir zum Beispiel eine Wakü kaufe, dass ich dann Probleme bekommen mit dem Spannungswandler...derzeit werden die ja mitgekühlt, da ich einen Top Flow Kühler habe...denkt ihr, dass ich mir da sorgen machen muss?

Welcher Luftkühler sollte denn ausreichen für den Xeon mit 4GHz? 
Oder sollte ich mir gleich eine kleine WaKü holen?


----------



## Knogle (21. Mai 2017)

Ein EKL Brocken Eco reicht locker aus.
Habe ich auch fuer 4.6GHz drauf mit dem Standardluefter.


Wie waers mit einem neuen DELTA Netzteil? Die Qualitaet ist einwandfrei, nur das Format ein bisschen schwer handzuhaben
Delta TDPS-650BB B 650W Netzteil ATX geeignet  | eBay

Die SpaWas sind kein Problem, haben bei mir auch schon 160 Grad erreicht weil ich die nicht kuehle  Aber nie Probleme mit der Stabilitaet oder sonst was gehabt


----------



## LordEliteX (21. Mai 2017)

Moin 

Als Kühler kann ich dir den Noctua NH-D15 empfehlen, damit kannst du auch locker 4,2 Ghz erreichen. 
Als Netzteil würde ich das Be Quiet E10 500W Straight Power nehmen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2017)

Lord, beim x58 kann man auch gut ein 600er nehmen, die Mehrkosten sind ja im Bereich 5€


----------



## FranzJoseph (21. Mai 2017)

Okay, der Brocken Eco ist ja dann doch ein ganzes Stück billiger als der NH-D15...

Aber beim Netzteil würde ich dann doch lieber ein Modulares/Halb-Modulares haben. Das Straight Power kostet halt leider über 100€...was ich irgendwie ganz schön viel finde...gibt es keine billigere Alternative?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2017)

Dock, klar, wenn lautstärke nicht das größte Kriterium ist, PurePower 10 CM oder Corsair Vengeance 550m, wenn die Lautstärke unter Last vollkommen egal ist, Seasonic G-550m, das ist technisch echt gut, aber wird leider recht laut. Die PCGH Version ist leise, aber teurer.

Schau mal hier rein 
Netzteilempfehlungen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Knogle (21. Mai 2017)

Hier mein System fuer mein Extrem OC 

Ab 5GHz und mehr brauche ich dann wieder den Ex-9000RPM 120mm Luefter


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2017)

Ich seh nix, macht Tapatalk wieder Probleme?


----------



## Knogle (21. Mai 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich seh nix, macht Tapatalk wieder Probleme?



Habs Bild vergessen  
Hier isses

Aktuell wieder ohne Amperemeter weil durch den Uebergangswiderstand zwischen 8 Pin CPU Kabel auf Kupferkabel das Plastik angefangen hat zu schmoren  bei 30A




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2017)

Was hadt du für nen Single Core CB Wert bei 5ghz?


----------



## Knogle (21. Mai 2017)

Habe da bisher 175-180 rausholen koennen 

Auf 5,5GHz habe ich es noch nicht ganz stabil gekriegt, da limitiert der Brocken dann schon etwas


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2017)

Das ist das Niveau eines 7700k


----------



## Knogle (21. Mai 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das ist das Niveau eines 7700k



Das ist ja dann ziemlich ordentlich fuer gut 10 Jahre alte Technik 
Robust sind die Teile auch was die Spannung angeht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2017)

Bringt dir nur leider aber im Alltag weniger.


----------



## Knogle (21. Mai 2017)

Inwiefern?  Solange es kuehlbar ist isses ja kein Problem, auch mit dem QPI Link nicht mehr.
Habe deshalb das Ding aktuell 24/7 im Einsatz um meine Programme zu testen, und meinen selbstgebauten Sortieralgorithmus (Heap-Sort nur mit H-Baum)
Also sortiert das Ding aktuell Arrays unter Linux 

Deine CPU die du jetzt hast der E5620 hat ja auch ohne Probleme den 1.8V bei 5,5GHz standgehalten


----------



## FranzJoseph (21. Mai 2017)

Ich denke, das Pure Power 10 sieht interessant aus. Hab ja nen Pure Power 8 und damit war ich eigentlich bisher schon zufrieden. Ich denke das wird es werden. 

Wie kann ich denn die Single Core Leistung testen bei Cinebench R15? Hab hier nur Multicore?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2017)

Ja schon, aber mit meinen Boards gehts ja eben mit dem QPI nicht, das ist ja das Thema bei dem E5620, denke der würde ja recht Problemlos die 4,6ghz mit sehr vertretbaren VCrore machen, was wohl Richtung i7 4770 Leistung gehen dürfte


----------



## Knogle (21. Mai 2017)

Ah ok das ist schade :/
Hol dir doch einen E5640, die gibts fuer ca. 15 Euro


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2017)

Schon überlegt, denke, wenn, dann 6-Kerner.
Aktuell muss ich aber erst mal das Netzteil-Problem lösen, dass das Netzteil offenbar zu schwach oder defekt ist.
Ersatz kostet aber min. 130€


----------



## Knogle (21. Mai 2017)

Stimmt, 6 Kerner lohnt dann mehr, z.B der E5649 ist ein E5640 mit 2 Kernen mehr 

130 Euro fuer ein Netzteil? o.O


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2017)

Seasonic Platinum Fanless 520, oder ich warte aufs Prime Platinum 600 Fanless


----------



## Knogle (21. Mai 2017)

D.h. du willst tatsaechlich bei Sockel 1366 einen Silent-PC bauen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2017)

Jaein, Wasserkühlung ist doch lange drin, leider läuft der Airflow falschrum durchs Netzteil, und lüfter umdrehen ist doof, saugend durch nen Airplex Revolution ist etwas irrwitzig.
Lautlos muss er nicht sein, aber leise schon.

Hier noch mal die Bilder:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:
Übrigens, das Ergebnis vom Benchtable hatte ich vergessen, 2x GTX 750Ti @Valley: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/261181-ranking-unigine-valley-post8844886.html


----------



## Spieler22 (21. Mai 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> D.h. du willst tatsaechlich bei Sockel 1366 einen Silent-PC bauen?



Mit ner Wakü ist das überhaupt kein Ding 
Mein Pc ist unhörbar


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2017)

Aber nicht im Antec P180


----------



## Spieler22 (21. Mai 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Aber nicht im Antec P180



Externer Radiator 

Intern muss ich auch bisschen Abstriche machen und mich mit 4Ghz auf der CPU und 1,3Ghz auf der GPU zufrieden geben, damit es ruhig bleibt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2017)

Nur intern, das ist der Sinn dieses Build

Edit: Wobei 3x 140 + 2x 120 Radifläche schon heftig in dem Case.


----------



## Spieler22 (21. Mai 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Edit: Wobei 3x 140 + 2x 120 Radifläche schon heftig in dem Case.


Ist genau wie meine interne Radiator Fläche in nem Phanteks Entho Luxe 
Wobei es bei mir deutlich aufgeräumter aussieht im Case


----------



## Knogle (21. Mai 2017)

Warum nicht ne Wasserkuehlung fuer das NT..


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2017)

Das Luxe müsste aber für sowas ausgelegt sein, im P180 ist kein Radi vorgesehen, 140er Lüfter auch nicht, schau dir die bilder zum P180 original an.


----------



## Spieler22 (21. Mai 2017)

Das ist dafür ausgelegt ja


----------



## FranzJoseph (21. Mai 2017)

warum zum Teufel kann ich nicht beim Cinebench die Single Core Leistung testen? Bei mir gibt es nur einen Button für CPU...und das ist dann Multi Core. Brauch ich eine ältere Version oder so?


----------



## LordEliteX (21. Mai 2017)

Geh auf File, dann auf Preferences


----------



## FranzJoseph (21. Mai 2017)

Ahhh..danke  

Ich bin gerade wieder bissl am OC'n. Solange ich nicht Spiele, sondern nur auf Stabilität teste, sollte es ja keine Probleme mit der Stromversorgung geben. 

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich sau viel QPI Spannung brauche...für 195 BCLK schon 1,4....wie viel ist ist das Maximum? Also wie hoch sollte man höchstens gehen ?


----------



## LordEliteX (21. Mai 2017)

1.4 ist schon für 24/7 zu viel würd ich sagen. 

Mehr wie 1.35 würd ich auf dauer nicht machen. 
Probier mal Clock Skew auf 500


----------



## FranzJoseph (21. Mai 2017)

oh...okay...ich probier mal...

Edit: CPU CLK Skew oder IOH CLK Skew?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2017)

Mach beides, ist eh eher Stabilität, mehr passiert nicht


----------



## FranzJoseph (21. Mai 2017)

Okay. Hab ich gemacht. Damit lief der erste Cinebench Test mit 1,35 QPI durch. Ich teste jetzt mal bisschen weiter 

Edit: kurz BF1 gestartet und schon nach 2 Minuten oder so Bluescreen...bin dann wieder auf 3,7 GHz also 185 BCLK und 1,34 QPI und schon klappt es wieder...ich verstehe das nicht. Kann dich nicht sein, dass ich nicht mal die 3,8 GHz schaffe ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2017)

Das kann auch am Netzteil liegen... 
Kann man schwer sagen, aber es kann durchaus sein. Der Bluescreen hatte welche Nummer? 124 wäre eher VCore denn QPI/VTT.


----------



## Knogle (21. Mai 2017)

Welche CPU haste?


----------



## FranzJoseph (21. Mai 2017)

Ja 124.

@Knogle X5650 und ein MSI X58 Pro-E


----------



## Knogle (21. Mai 2017)

Ah okay, die Mischung ist leider der Super-GAU 

An deiner Stelle wuerd ich den X5650 gegen nen E5645 oder E5649 tauschen


----------



## FranzJoseph (21. Mai 2017)

Ja ich weiß, dass halt das Mainboard nicht so geil ist...aber dann würde sich nen E5649 auch keinen Unterschied machen, oder?


----------



## Knogle (21. Mai 2017)

Das Mainboard ist richtig geil^^ Nur es hat einen Uncore Bug mit den X56xx
Hol dir daher nen E5649 dann machste auch die 4,4GHz - 4,8GHz


----------



## FranzJoseph (21. Mai 2017)

Man kann den nämlich nicht verändern, ne? Ach und das ist nur mit den X56**? 

Unterscheiden die sich dann noch irgendwie oder voneinander oder sind die so gut wie gleich ? Und der Unterschied zwischen E5645 und E5649 ist nur der Takt, oder ?


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. Mai 2017)

Da eh übertaktet wird, sind die CPUs praktisch gleich. Die X-Modelle takten von Haus aus etwas höher, die kleinen X-Modelle haben bessere Turbostufen. Ansonsten für uns jetzt kein großartiger Unterschied.


----------



## Knogle (22. Mai 2017)

Kann dir nen E5645 geben der 220MHZ BCLK auf dem MSI schafft also 4.4GHz

Dazu gebe ich entsprechende Settings


----------



## FranzJoseph (22. Mai 2017)

@Knogle das wäre natürlich super 

Ich schreib dir mal ne PN

Edit: Sorry, wenn du 2 bekommen hast. War unterwegs und mein Mobiles Internet wollte nicht so richtig....


----------



## Knogle (22. Mai 2017)

Ich weiss noch die Zeiten, als ich meinen ersten X5650 hatte und dafuer stolze 150$ aus den USA hingeblaettert habe  Habe es aber nicht bereut


----------



## LordEliteX (22. Mai 2017)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit bios flashen? Wollte das p6t bios auf das p6t se flashen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Mai 2017)

haben die nicht eh dual bios und 8 pin käfer?
Edit: 
Ah ok,  nur 8-Pin Käfer aber kein Dual-Bios.
Ich würds einfach testen, im Ernstfall hast du halt einmal 10€ für nen BIOS-Baustein zu zahlen.


----------



## Spieler22 (22. Mai 2017)

Die kleinen p6t haben single bios, aber 8-pin Käfer.

Crossflashen von p6t se auf p6t funktioniert, mit einer entwickleredition von afudos glaube ich, hab ich es damals gemacht  

Edit: im Ernstfall zerstörst du damit das Mainboard, von experimenten mit höheren P6T Boards Bios mit anderem Layout würde ich daher absehen, hab es damals selber schmerzlich herausfinden müssen


----------



## Knogle (22. Mai 2017)

8-Pin Käfer 

Ich habe 8-Pin Käfer hier, falls du welche brauchst meldeste dich dann reden wir


----------



## LordEliteX (22. Mai 2017)

Ein kumpel hat nämlich das Problem mit dem "cold boot" also beim starten hat er einfach eine  schwarzen Bildschirm. 

Nach mehrmaligen starten klappts erst. 
Deswegen hab ich gedacht das es mit nem neuen bios vom p6t  besser klappt.


----------



## Knogle (22. Mai 2017)

Das klingt aber nicht wirklich nach nem BIOS Problem 
Eher nach einem elektrischen


----------



## LordEliteX (22. Mai 2017)

Google mal danach ^^ ist ein bekanntes Problem. Kommt erst nach dem Oc. 

Hatte das ja auch gehabt. Nur mich hats nicht gestört.


----------



## Spieler22 (22. Mai 2017)

Das es ein bekanntes Problem ist, wissen glaube ich die meisten hier. Das es erst nach OC auftritt stimmt so nicht. Das es sich durch ein Modbios beheben lässt, halte ich fast für ausgeschlossen. Ich hatte das Problem phasenweise auch, doch dann ist es verschwunden, genauso geisterhaft wie es gekommen ist. Ich hatte das Problem auf Nagelneuen Brettern ohne Übertaktung auch schon.


----------



## LordEliteX (22. Mai 2017)

Ich hatte das Problem nur beim Oc. 
Ich werde es einfach mal Probieren ^^


----------



## drizzler (23. Mai 2017)

Intel hat mir den Stinkefinger bezueglich meines E5649 gezeigt . War uebers RMA Formular nicht auffindbar, Support-Ticket Nachfrage brachte die Antwort, dass er OFFENSICHTLICH schon vor 3 Jahren rausgefallen ist


----------



## Knogle (23. Mai 2017)

Also ich musste das ganze telefonisch machen


----------



## CaptainIglo26 (24. Mai 2017)

Servus zusammen,

also mein E5649 ist auf dem Weg und wird in kürze einschlagen. Bin schon gespannt was sich rausholen lässt . Momentan nutze ich ein X5650 dieser läuft auf 3,8 Ghz im Alltagsgebrauch. Nun zu meiner Frage: OC vom E5649 ähnlich / identisch zum 5650 oder gibt es Unterschiede? Wenn man sich durch google klickt, gibt es im Vergleich zum 5650 "relativ" wenig Infos...

P.S.: Der Grund für die Anschaffung war der günstige Preis und das Interesse das Ding mal die Sporen zu geben. Außerdem funktionieren bei meiner jetzigen Kombo lediglich 3 / 6 Ram Slots, hoffe ein wenig es liegt an der CPU, falls es das Mainboard ist wird es definitiv teurer bzw. dann wird überlegt ob nicht ein Systemwechsel sinnvoller ist...

Captain


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Mai 2017)

Für mehr als 2 Riegel pro Channel musst du registred-ecc nutzen, das war aber schon immer so.


----------



## CaptainIglo26 (24. Mai 2017)

Die 3 angesprochenen slots funktionieren aber schon bei einer Einfachbelegung nicht... Bei mir funktionieren lediglich die ersten 3 slots (vom sockel aus gezählt). Triple channel ist somit nicht möglich.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2017)

Hast du mal im Handbuch nach der bevorzugten Reihenfolge gesucht?
Als ich mein altes X58 board verkauft habe gab es anschließend auch erstmal böse PNs des Käufers, bis ich ihm erklärt hatte dass er nach dem Handbuch doch bitte zuerst die äußere Bank belegen soll.


----------



## bruderbethor (24. Mai 2017)

Das UD3R hat auch eine ganz klare Reihenfolge in der die RAM Slots belegt werden müssen. Habe mich auch erst erschrocken warum im Dual-Channel mit 2x4GB der Rechner nicht startet. Wenn man sich an die Vorgaben hält ist aber alles problemlos. Zumindest bei mir 

vg Ben


----------



## CaptainIglo26 (24. Mai 2017)

War auch mein erster Gedanke als ich es in Betrieb genommen habe (ca 2 Jahre her). Habe dann auch im Handbuch nachgelesen und dies brachte keine Verbesserung (so ziemlich alle möglichen Kombinationen  ausprobiert). Als nächstes bin ich dann auf die Idee gekommen, dass es womöglich einem magelhaften Kontakt zwischen Pin und Sockel liegen könnte. Jedoch sehen die Pins der CPU tadellos aus. Auch der Sockel sieht sauber aus und wurde vom mir zusätzlich noch gereinigt. 

Captain


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Mai 2017)

Unten am board leiterbahnen tot?

Und ja, die Belegungsreihenfolge ist bei allen Boards mit x58 die ich bisher hatte, wichtig.


----------



## Knogle (24. Mai 2017)

Jo bei allen X58 die ich hatte (ausser die China Boards) war se bisher auch wichtig.


----------



## Spieler22 (24. Mai 2017)

Ich hab bspw beim P6T SE und Rex 2 einfach reingeschmissen, mit den neueren Biosversionen war das Latte wie sie gesteckt waren, oder es war durch zufall richtig


----------



## LordEliteX (27. Mai 2017)

So Cpu ist heute wieder bei mir angekommen 

Eben eingebaut und wird jetzt bei 4Ghz getestet. 
Bin überrascht wie gut so ein Stock Kühler sein kann  70 Grad bei 4 Ghz ist nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Mai 2017)

Freut mich, hoffe die Verpackung war ok


----------



## LordEliteX (27. Mai 2017)

Hatte noch nie was gehabt was besser verpackt war als das von dir  
Die Cpu hätte alles überlebt glaub ich


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Mai 2017)

Jo, des hoffe ich, hab neulich das gegeuerlebt, da wurde mwin Paket wohl wie ein Basketball behände... Ergebnis eine defekte und eine leicht beschädigte Grafikkarte, auch wenn die alt waren.


----------



## LordEliteX (27. Mai 2017)

Ja das ist leider öfters so.. 
Ich habe mal live erlebt wie die Pakete verladen werden. Die werde auch gerne geschmissen, gerade wenn es kleine Pakete sind.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Mai 2017)

Läuft es wieder, wie es soll?


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (27. Mai 2017)

Mal eine Wichtige Frage

Ich habe von meinem Neffen eine Hammer CPU hier die leider kaputt ist
Die kostet ca. noch 2000 Euro.
Es handelt sich um den 12 Kerner /24 Threads Xeon E5-2680v3
Keine Ahnung wie dieses Bauteil abgehen konnte. die Cpu läuft leider ohne nicht.
Da feht ein Kondensator oder was immer das ist. Ich habe ältere Cpu , aber leider ist da keiner bei wo dieses Bauteil passen könnte.
Bei der neuen die sehen zwar gleich aus, aber sind extrem klein.
Hat man da irgentwie eine Chance das Teil zu Reparieren.


Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Knogle (27. Mai 2017)

Lohnt glaube ich nicht mehr.
Habe meinen Broadwell-EP v4 12 Kerner fuer 100 Euro bekommen  inzwischen gibts auf 14 Kerner auf Broadwell-EP bei eBay fuer ca. 300

Wenn der Kondensator kein Teil eines LC Kreises ist wuerde ich mal versuchen die beiden Stellen einfach zu verbinden mit Loetzinn, ohne Garantie


----------



## LordEliteX (27. Mai 2017)

Scheint wieder alles zu laufen mit den alten Einstellungen  
Teste aber die Tage mal paar Games dann kann ich genaueres sagen. 

Bis jetzt lief nur Prime für ne Stunde.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (27. Mai 2017)

was heist lohnt nicht mehr. bei Ebay kostet die immer noch 1600 bis 2100 Euro

aber mit dem verbinden ist eine gute idee


----------



## Knogle (27. Mai 2017)

Achtung! Das ist ein ES, also kannste das weiterverkaufen eh vergessen^^ Und wenn kriegste dafuer nichtmal 100 Euro.
Mein 12 Kerner Broadwell-EP war auch ein ES, daher so guenstig 

20 Core Teile schon fuer nen 1000er

Intel Xeon E5-2673 v4 QS CPU 2.3GHz 20-Core 135W Max 3.6GHz Similar to E5-2698v4  | eBay


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (27. Mai 2017)

Naja, mein Neffe hat das Ding gegen einen Läppi von 1800 Euro getauscht hehe..
Warum kann man Es schlecht verkaufen? sind Test Cpu  von Intel oder.. Sind die deswegen nicht so gut?

Na krass 20 Core.. zu geil

Habs gefunden


Was sind engineering-Prozessoren?

Engineering Sample (ES Prozessoren), sind auch bekannt als Qualification Sample-Prozessoren Vorserien-Prozessoren Intel Kredite, Originalgeräteherstellern (OEMs), Original Device Manufacturers (ODMs) und unabhängige Software-Anbieter (ISVs), im produktdesignzyklus vor der produkteinführung verwendet werden.

Diese Prozessoren oft enthalten mehr Funktionen als Produktions-Prozessoren für Kunden Pre-Production-Bewertung und zu testen. Die folgenden Bedingungen gelten für Prozessoren ES:

    ES Prozessoren von Intel produziert sind das alleinige Eigentum von Intel.
    ES Prozessoren von Intel produziert werden vertrauliches Intel Material.
    ES Prozessoren werden von Intel unter einer geheimhaltungsvereinbarung und/oder speziellen leihvereinbarungsbedingungen mit Einschränkungen bezüglich Handhabung und des Einsatzes des Empfängers bereitgestellt.
    ES Prozessoren sind nicht zum Verkauf oder den Weiterverkauf.
    ES Prozessoren möglicherweise nicht kommerzielle Vorschriften bestanden haben.
    ES Prozessoren sind nicht im Rahmen der Intel Garantie abgedeckt und werden im Allgemeinen von Intel nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Knogle (27. Mai 2017)

Weil du die leider nicht weiteverkaufen darfst wie du siehst 

Oh das ist sehr schlecht, da hat er einen riesen Verlust gemacht.
Der wurde dann verdammt krass uebers Ohr gehauen.
Waere das ein Serienmodell gewesen waere es kein schlechter Deal


"ES Prozessoren sind nicht zum Verkauf oder den Weiterverkauf."
"ES Prozessoren von Intel produziert sind das alleinige Eigentum von Intel."

Deinen habe ich hier gefunden fuer 330

Intel Xeon E5 V4 ES 12C/24T 2,3 - 3,0 GHz Sockel 2011-3 x99 105W  | eBay

Und mal 24 Cores v4

Intel Xeon E5 v4 Broadwell-EP 2.1GHz 24-Core ES CPU C612 X99 MB Beats E5-2699 v3  | eBay


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (27. Mai 2017)

Die für 330 ist der Hammer.. Super Preis..
Na er hat die aus eine Forum getauscht,, war wohl echt ein übler Deal

Die Stelle zusammenlöten würde ich noch gerne verusuchen--


----------



## Knogle (27. Mai 2017)

Wuerde da mal nachhaken ob der jenige nicht gesagt hat dass es sich dabei nur um ein Engineering Sample handelt, und im Zweifel mal anzeigen


----------



## LordEliteX (28. Mai 2017)

Kann mir jemand vllt helfen das Ai Suite läuft ^^
Scheint mit Win 10 nicht wirklich zu laufen -.-


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Mai 2017)

Also ich würde aufpassen, wenn es darum geht die Kontakte bei nem Kondensator einfach zu überbrücken.


----------



## Knogle (28. Mai 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Also ich würde aufpassen, wenn es darum geht die Kontakte bei nem Kondensator einfach zu überbrücken.



Ist in der Regel unproblematischer als bei einem Widerstand


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Mai 2017)

Nunja - ein Widerstand lässt den Strom ja zu einem bestimmten Teil durch. Ergo röstest du nur deine Hardware schneller. Ein Kondensator puffert aber zwischen zwei unterschiedlich hohen Ladungszuständen - im dümmsten Fall zwischen Masse und Betriebsspannung. Wenn du dort also den Kondensator überbrückst, schließt du den Stromkreis kurz und ich glaube das will keiner


----------



## Scenz (28. Mai 2017)

Hat jemand ein paar Vergleichsbenchmarks zwischen einen x5650 und einem Ryzen R5 1600 @ 4GHz ? Synthetische- sowie Spielebenchmarks bei 1080p60?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Mai 2017)

Wenn du mir das Budget oder die Hardware stellst, mache ich die gerne


----------



## Knogle (28. Mai 2017)

Letztendlich hast du im Kondensator ja nur einen gewissen Grad an Energie gespeichert in dem Elektrischen Feld zwischen beiden "Kondensatorplatten" Das heisst wenn kein Strom mehr von der Zuleitung kommt wird weiterhin noch Energie abgegeben.
Oder eventuell koennte er einen niederohmigen Widerstand oder sonst irgendwas da reinbasteln, eine LED sollte es auch tun damit du im Zweifel keinen Kurzen hast.
Das heisst die Spannung bleibt hinter und vor dem Kondensator ja konstant, beim Widerstand haste ja einen Spannungsabfall.
Der andere Nutzen fuer den Kondensator wuerde mir jetzt nur im Rahmen eines LC Kreises einfallen um eine Frequenz zu erzeugen, oder einem linearen Zweitor, was dann ohne Kondensator halt nicht mehr funktionieren wuerde.

D.h. wenn es ein Widerstand waere koennte man Pech haben, und statt 1V gehen dann 3,3V durch weil der Spannungsabfall durch den Widerstand fehlt.


----------



## Scenz (28. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich das Geld hätte, dann hätte ich es schon ausprobiert. Ich hatte versucht meinen Neffen zu einen Ryzen-System zu überreden, jedoch wollte er dann unbedingt einen i7-7700k...😂

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Mai 2017)

Wenn mein Bonus der Firma besser gewesen wäre, hätte ich es vielleicht gemacht, zumal ich ja nun keinen 6-Kerner mehr hier hab


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Mai 2017)

@Knogle: SMD-Widerstände sind aber nicht braun sondern schwarz (im Regelfall). Zumal sich auf CPU PCBs glaube ich immer nur Kondensatoren befinden, afaik.

Mich wundert es schon, dass das System mit der CPU gar nicht startet.


----------



## Knogle (28. Mai 2017)

Joa das ist wirklich ziemlich eigenartig dass das Ding nicht startet, weshalb ich irgendwie glaube dass es nichtmal an dem einen Kondensator da liegt  Wenn das sogar schon ein ES ist


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (29. Mai 2017)

Na der Prozzesor lief wohl noch ne weile ganz normal. Wurde ohne grund immer über 100 grad wie er sagte und lief dann garnicht mehr.

Der Kühler saß wohl super, aber dabei viel eben auf das der Kondensator fehlte.
Hat keiner lust da was drauf zu löten? Wäre ja eh nur ein Test denn kaputt ist er so oder so

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Mai 2017)

Das drauflöten selbst ist weniger ein Problem, eher woher das passende Teil nehmen


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Mai 2017)

Naja bei reichelt und Co gibts genug kleine SMD Kondensatoren - aber auf gut Glück einfach irgendwas drauf löten? Gut ich meine "kaputter" geht ja kaum


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Mai 2017)

naja, wenn du mit dem Ding dann das Board auch noch himmelst, ist es echt mist.


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Mai 2017)

Ich sag nur was möglich wäre, ob man dies tun sollte, darf natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden


----------



## drizzler (29. Mai 2017)

Wer Lust auf Gigabyte X58A OC Look hat oder einfach noch was "Neues" (in dem Fall sollen die Boards sogar wirklich neu sein) will : D'EON - FOXCONN/TRIOS NEW VIDEO GAME 5060165482238 | eBay 

Laut Foxconnpage Support fuer Gulftown (damit sollte Westmere auch rennen, Microcode-Update sollte aber sonst gehen).

Ram OC koennte eventuell ein Problem sein.

Fuer den Preis aber ein Nobrainer.  Gogo , nur noch 5 Stueck da. unendlich viele da ;D


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Mai 2017)

Sehr cool, wenn man wirklich mal ein Brett braucht, da das eigene gerade gestorben ist o.ä. echt ne super Option


----------



## Knogle (29. Mai 2017)

Habe mir mal eins davon angeschafft


----------



## drizzler (29. Mai 2017)

jo bin auch mal gespannt wie es sich macht, wenn es hier ist. mag den look ja sehr


----------



## Knogle (29. Mai 2017)

Ich auch. Also die China Boards waren eigentlich auch verdammt gut, trotz China BIOS  und China Chips


----------



## LordEliteX (29. Mai 2017)

Musst uns dann mal Berichten wie die Dinger sind


----------



## drizzler (29. Mai 2017)

Jo, aber des Teil ist ja noch nichtmal irgendein "Nachbau". Das ist das erste X58 MB von Foxconn fuer den Retail-Markt und was ich bis jetzt so lesen konnte auch eigentlich das Beste von denen. Der Nachfolger ist abgespeckter und alle anderen (bekannteren Boards ala  Flaming-Blade, Bloodrage) Boards von denen haben nur 3 Ram-Slots.

Die China-Teile sind aber auch ganz schoen teuer geworden seh ich grad 


Microcode von 2015 einpflegen klappt auch .


----------



## Knogle (29. Mai 2017)

Haste das mit dem Microcode einpflegen bei den Teilen shconmal gemacht?


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Mai 2017)

Was hatten die eigentlich damals genommen, dass die den Northbridgekühler wie einen Lautsprecher und den Southbridgekühler wie einen HiFi-Drehreglerhaben haben aussehen lassen?


----------



## drizzler (29. Mai 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Haste das mit dem Microcode einpflegen bei den Teilen shconmal gemacht?



Jo vorhin mit dem Bios von der Foxconnseite probiert und klappt mit MMTool 3.26 ohne Probleme. Wenn du die China-Bretter meinst, nein, habe selbst auch keins davon.

Edit :

Scheint echt kein allzu schlechtes Board zu sein OvercleX : Hardware | Foxconn Renaissance X58

Hoffe mal man muss nichts loeten fuer westmere support,  wie bei manchen evga boards.


----------



## LordEliteX (29. Mai 2017)

Hat jemand eig einen vergleich zwischen den AMD r1600x und nen Xeon x56XX in Games? 
Würde mich mal Interessieren wie sich der Xeon da schlägt.


----------



## Knogle (29. Mai 2017)

Mir ist gerade was richtig heftiges aufgefallen^^

Seht ihr das ? 

Damit lief dennoch der E5649 auf 4.8GHz bei 1.45V ohne Temperaturprobleme 
Scheint die Waerme aus irgendeinem Grund ziemlich gut zu leiten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wen es interessiert, mal ein Test gemacht.

4GHz Xeon E5645 ist in Linux Prime 3x so schnell wie ein i5 7500


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Mai 2017)

Ähm, der muss noch mal ran, da sind die Temps später ja noch viel besser


----------



## Knogle (29. Mai 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ähm, der muss noch mal ran, da sind die Temps später ja noch viel besser



Weil ich mit den Temps zufrieden war, habe ich ihn wieder genau so draufgesetzt 

Aber bald probiere ich mal ohne die Folie


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Mai 2017)

der schafft ohne 5,2GHz


----------



## Knogle (29. Mai 2017)

Irgendwie verdammt lustig, dass die 1366er, zumindest die 32nm CPUs so gut, auch unter Luft gehen


----------



## LordEliteX (29. Mai 2017)

Das die gut unter Luft gehen hab ich auch die Tage wieder gemerkt  

4Ghz mit Stock Intel Lüfter, kein Problem unter Prime95 ^^


----------



## Knogle (30. Mai 2017)

Ja das stimmt, mit den Stock Serverlueftern zumindest von Intel, liefen die X5650 bei mir auch ohne Probleme bei 4GHz 

Manchmal glaube ich  dass 1366 sogar fuer ein ITX System garnicht so ungeeignet waere, zumindest von der Sache mit der CPU Temperatur her.
Man hat dann zwar eine kleine Schachtel, vergleichbar mit einer Heizung, aber dennoch ueberhitzt die nicht.

Werde nachher mal schauen ob ich die 2200MHz RAM Takt mit meinem Rockwell (von dem Ruestungshersteller) und Conexant RAM knacken kann


----------



## bruderbethor (30. Mai 2017)

Ich war letztens bei einem Freund der Hilfe bei seinem PC braucht. Es war ein Medion PC, aber immerhin war dort ein i7 980x verbaut  zusammen mit einem komischen MS 7593 Mobo ... der tolle Pushpin Kühler hat den I7 bereits im Bios auf 84°C gebracht  Vielleicht hätten die die Folie besser drauf gelassen  Nun ist ein H60 drauf und die Temperaturen sind wieder im Normalbereich 

vg Ben


----------



## kmf (1. Juni 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade was richtig heftiges aufgefallen^^
> 
> Seht ihr das ?
> 
> ...


Wärmeleitfolie eben


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Juni 2017)

Bestimmt aus Diamant


----------



## Scenz (2. Juni 2017)

Ich habe gestern einen uralten PC auseinander genommen und einen Thermalright IFX14 drin gefunden. Den möchte ich jetzt auf meinen Asus P6T SE mit einem E5620 befestigen (sollte aber kein Problem sein, da das Mainboard 775 sowie 1366 Bohrungen besitzt). Leider waren bei dem Kühler keine Lüfter sowie deren Lüfterklemmen dabei. Weiß jemand, ob die Klemmen vom Macho passen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Juni 2017)

War der Backplatekühler mit bei?


----------



## Scenz (2. Juni 2017)

Leider nicht. Der Rechner war schon recht zerpflückt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## FranzJoseph (3. Juni 2017)

Moin,

Der nette Knogle hat mir ja sein E5645 verkauft  (danke dafür nochmal ) aber um die 4GHz+ zu erreichen brauche ich noch einen neuen Kühler. 

Hab solange wieder meinen X5650 eingebaut und wieder auf 3,7 GHz ganz normal übertaktet, wie davor auch. Allerdings habe ich jetzt wieder den ein oder anderen Bluescreen gehabt mit 0xd1...hab darauf also schon die Spannung vom RAM leicht angehoben und die QPI Spannung auf 1,35(statt 1,34) erhöht. Ging dann auch 2 Tage lang oder so aber gerade hatte ich wieder einen...ich verstehe das gerade nicht. Davor ging es doch auch ? Was würdet ihr machen in dieser Situation?


----------



## bruderbethor (3. Juni 2017)

Ist sicher was anderes, aber bei dem Angesprochenen Medion mit dem i7 980x bekam mein Kumpel auch jeden Tag min. einen Bluescreen. Bei ihm war die Vollbestückung schuld 3x 2GB und 3x 1GB. Wir haben die 3x 1GB entfernt und schon lief das Teil sauber. Kein OC in seinem System (er will das nicht und dann wirds so gemacht  Also läuft dein System unter voller Ram Bestückung ? Ist es nicht auch so, dass bei der Nutzung aller 6 Ram Bänke der Speichercontroller oft ein bisschen zu wenig Saft bekommt ? Oder haue ich da jetzt was durcheinander XD

Vg Ben


----------



## FranzJoseph (3. Juni 2017)

Nee sind 3x4gb  verbaut...


----------



## LordEliteX (3. Juni 2017)

@FranzJoseph 
Genau das selbe Problem hatte ich auch gehabt.. 
Hatte den Ram auf Fehler überprüft, Spannungen erhöht, aber das hat alles nichts geholfen. 

Hatte dann wie mir hier empfohlen worden ist mal das Mb mit nem Elektro Reiniger sauber gemacht. Hatte dabei dann gesehen das 2 Pins leicht verbogen waren. Also entweder hatte der Reiniger geholfen oder es waren die Pins  
Aber jetzt geht wieder alles


----------



## FranzJoseph (3. Juni 2017)

Okay danke @LordEliteX werde ich mal versuchen


----------



## Ground (9. Juni 2017)

So, hab jetzt auch mal zugeschlagen - hatte schon lange überlegt ob ich mal zuschlage (schon lange her...) und habs jetzt endlich mal gemacht. Hab auf einer der letzten Seiten gelesen der Alpenföhn Brocken Eco ist momentan die Budget-Kühler Empfehlung für um die 30€?
Habe mir eins von diesen Paketen mit i7 930/6x4GB DDR3/MSI x58 Pro-E für 135€ geholt, hab mir gedacht für 10-25€ Unterschied kann man das mit dem RAM doch mal riskieren, notfalls läuft der halt etwas langsamer, und ne Ersatz CPU schadet auch nicht. Das Board wurde zwar als x58 Pro bezeichnet, sieht aber aus wie das Pro-E(samt neuen Kühlkörpern), denke mal das wurde einfach falsch beschrieben. 
Und dann noch die Frage - bevor ich meine alte Hardware (Asus Maximus Extreme x38 + Q9550 e0) verkaufe sind die 30€ für die CPU etwas knapp, soll ich mir einfach mal nen E5620 fürn 5er als Übergang (höchstens nen Monat) holen oder ist der Unterschied zum i7 930 zu gering? 
Bzgl Übertaktung (insbesondere dann) wenn ich mir dann den e5649 hole) - mein BeQuiet L8 530W hat auch bei meinem Q9550 auf 3.6GHz nie Probleme gemacht, reicht das noch oder muss ich mir so schnell wie möglich was neues holen? Graka bleibt wohl erstmal die GTX 560.


----------



## Scenz (9. Juni 2017)

Ich würde erstmal den i7 930 behalten. Die 530W deines Netzteils sollten auch reichen, jedoch kann es sein, dass dein Netzteil die Leistung nicht mehr bringen kann (Ich vermute mal, dass es über 7Jahre alt  ist). Knogle hatte auf den letzten Seiten ein gutes und günstiges Alternativ Netzteil gepostet. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juni 2017)

Netzteil, wenn neu:
Netzteilempfehlungen Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
500W sollten locker reichen, mit der GTX960 oder ähnlich effizientem, wahrscheinlich sogar 400W, aber ich würde das nicht riskieren wollen.
500W sind meist nur 3-5€ mehr gegenüber 400-450W, das lohnt ja kaum


----------



## Ground (9. Juni 2017)

Scenz schrieb:


> Ich würde erstmal den i7 930 behalten. Die 530W deines Netzteils sollten auch reichen, jedoch kann es sein, dass dein Netzteil die Leistung nicht mehr bringen kann (Ich vermute mal, dass es über 7Jahre alt  ist). Knogle hatte auf den letzten Seiten ein gutes und günstiges Alternativ Netzteil gepostet.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Das Netzteil ist 2013 gekauft worden, also knapp 4 Jahre alt. Gibts irgendwelche Risiken bzgl des boards damit (um die CPUs mach ich mir mal keine Sorgen, die werden ja zu Einwegpreisen verschleudert)


----------



## Scenz (9. Juni 2017)

Ground schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist 2013 gekauft worden, also knapp 4 Jahre alt. Gibts irgendwelche Risiken bzgl des boards damit (um die CPUs mach ich mir mal keine Sorgen, die werden ja zu Einwegpreisen verschleudert)


Wenn es "nur" 4 Jahre alt ist, würde ich es weiterhin benutzen. Welches Netzteil hast du genau? Denn je nach Modell sind die Schutzmechanismen unterschiedlich bspw. hab ich noch ein 660W Seasonic Gold zertifiziert das bestimmt schon 7 Jahre alt ist, jedoch jegliche Misshandlungen über sich ergehen hat lassen und trotzdem immer noch 1a funktioniert(Wer weiß wie lange noch 😅) und sich eher abgeschaltet hat bevor meine Hardware einen Schaden genommen hat (falsch verpolte Kabel etc.).  Ein Netzteil Wechsel ist aber in der Regel alle 5 Jahre sinnvoll.

Bezüglich des Kühlers würde ich mich vielleicht auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt umsehen. Dort hatte ich für 35€ meinen Noctua NH-D14 bekommen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juni 2017)

Er schreibt doch BeQuiet Pure Power L8 530W, als diese HEC Plattform, des ist ok, abe rnicht wirklich megagut 
Man kanns sicher auch noch mal n Jahr nutzen, aber ich würds gleich gegen was richtiges tauschen, so hat man nicht die schererei mit den OC-Profilen nach dem NT Tausch später


----------



## Scenz (9. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Er schreibt doch BeQuiet Pure Power L8 530W, als diese HEC Plattform, des ist ok, abe rnicht wirklich megagut
> Man kanns sicher auch noch mal n Jahr nutzen, aber ich würds gleich gegen was richtiges tauschen, so hat man nicht die schererei mit den OC-Profilen nach dem NT Tausch später


Das L8 war zu stark im Text versteckt😅


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (9. Juni 2017)

Habe meinen R5 1600 und kann nicht meckern, das Ding waere ein wuerdiger Nachfolger fuer 1366


----------



## Scenz (9. Juni 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Habe meinen R5 1600 und kann nicht meckern, das Ding waere ein wuerdiger Nachfolger fuer 1366


Dann kann ich ja nochmal nach Vergleichsbenchmarks fragen😂


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (9. Juni 2017)

Ja Benchmarks kommen bald  Muss erst Win neu draufmachen, das kommt mit dem Wechsel von Kaby Lake auf Ryzen irgendwie nicht klar


----------



## LordEliteX (9. Juni 2017)

Ouh ja auf die Benchmarks bin ich auch mal gespannt


----------



## Knogle (9. Juni 2017)

So auf 3,6GHz sind es 1200 Multifred und 146 Single Fred, bei maximal 3,6GHz auch bei Single Fred

Finde ich super fuer ca. 150 Euro  bei unter 60W Stromverbrauch


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juni 2017)

Also ab dafür, auf 3,8-4,0GHz und schwups kann nicht mal mehr der 4,6GHz E5649 mithalten


----------



## Knogle (9. Juni 2017)

Der E5649 kann bei 4,6GHz noch nichtmal annaehernd mithalten  sind locker 10-15% mehr.
Finde Ryzen verdammt geil, obwohl es mein erster AMD ist.
Gibt aber bald noch mehr Benchmarks, dann mache ich ein paar tolle Diagramme.

Ich schraube gleich den Takt noch bissl hoch.
Nebenbei bemerkt: Habe das allerbilligste AM4 Board was es gab  diese 49 Euro Moehre und es laeuft perfekt.

USB 3 Front Buchse, PCIe, 2x DDR4 , 4x SATA, mehr brauchte ich nicht.
Der Boxed Kuehler von AMD ist drauf, aber im Gegensatz zu den Intel teilen ist das Ding wahnsinnig gross dimensioniert, und super leise. Da brauche ich garnicht mehr meinen EKL Brocken Eco


----------



## LordEliteX (9. Juni 2017)

Kannst du auch mal paar Game Benchmarks machen? Mich würde interessieren ob der 1366 6 Kerner da noch mithalten kann.


----------



## Knogle (9. Juni 2017)

Welches Spiel soll ich Benchen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordEliteX (9. Juni 2017)

Batman Arkham Origins und Gta Vllt ^^ das 5er hast du nicht oder?


----------



## Knogle (9. Juni 2017)

Ne das 5er hab ich nicht 

Koennte eventuell noch Civ V schauen, das ist auch super CPU lastig


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juni 2017)

Wie wäre es mit Unigine Valley, Superposition, ...


----------



## LordEliteX (9. Juni 2017)

könnte dir noch meinen Origin Acc geben da könntest du battlefield 1/4 testen


----------



## Aslinger (10. Juni 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Habe meinen R5 1600 und kann nicht meckern, das Ding waere ein wuerdiger Nachfolger fuer 1366



Sehr gute Entscheidung! Lass nur die Finger von den aktuellen Intels. 

Auf Threadripper bin ich schon sehr gespannt. Da dürfte das nächste Sys wohl dann auch mind. 8 Jahre halten, wie jetzt S1366.


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2017)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Sehr gute Entscheidung! Lass nur die Finger von den aktuellen Intels.
> 
> Auf Threadripper bin ich schon sehr gespannt. Da dürfte das nächste Sys wohl dann auch mind. 8 Jahre halten, wie jetzt S1366.



Haste denn vor dir nen Fredripper zu holen?


----------



## Aslinger (10. Juni 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Haste denn vor dir nen Fredripper zu holen?



Jep, kaufe mir nur High End Plattformen, sowie damals den S1366. CPu weiss ich noch nicht ob Anfangs lieber als Übergang "nur" den 10 Kerner hole, um später auf Ryzen+ zu wechseln, oder gleich auf Ryzen+ warten. Kommt drauf an, ob es Kinderkrankheiten geben wird, oder nicht. Und ja, es wird nur zum Spass gewechselt, denn theoretisch langt auch noch das jetzige Sys.  Es ist nur der Drang, endlich wieder ein AMD Sys zu haben. 

Wie stark die CPUs von Quad Channel profitieren werden, bin ich auch schon gespannt.


----------



## drizzler (10. Juni 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Der E5649 kann bei 4,6GHz noch nichtmal annaehernd mithalten  sind locker 10-15% mehr.
> Finde Ryzen verdammt geil, obwohl es mein erster AMD ist.
> Gibt aber bald noch mehr Benchmarks, dann mache ich ein paar tolle Diagramme.
> 
> ...



Hatte nach dem Test-Release des Ryzen 1600x mal den CB Synthetik Testparkour auf meinem X5660 mit 4,4 GHZ All-Core (dein E5649 taktet AC auch nur mit 4,4) und NB von 3,9 GHZ durchlaufen lassen.

Bei den meisten Benches liegt  der Xeon wie du schon schreibst gute 15 % hinter dem  Stock AMD 1600x (mal bissl mehr, mal bissl weniger), bei Benches die Fließkomma-Leistung moegen ist der Xeon besser (bspw. FritzChess), bei AVX/FMA Benches natuerlich hoffnungslos unterlegen.

Ob die Agesa Updates da nun noch was in Richtung AMD verschoben haben (Thema Ram)  kannste uns ja dann mal zeigen 

Laut diversen Threads machen wohl bei den "billigen" Boards die Spannungswandler das OC zum Problem.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juni 2017)

Drizz, aber nur mit den 8-Kernern, die 6er gehen wohl noch.


----------



## Ground (10. Juni 2017)

So, konnte doch nicht warten, hab mir jetzt doch schnell den e5649 bestellt, muss ich halt nen paar Tage Nudeln essen 
Bzgl Übertaktung - Ich werde mich selbstverständlich einlesen, aber gibt es irgendein Einstellungsset welches die Basisempfehlung für den e5649 aufm MSI x58 Pro-E ist, von dem man aus nur noch feintunen muss? Mir ist klar das jede CPU anders ist, aber nen paar Einstellungen sind doch vllt halbwegs einschätzbar?

Und wenn wer fragt warum ich nicht auf Ryzen setze - ich mag auch meinen Q9550, und alte Systeme haben auch was für sich. Und preislich wären es locker 150€ mehr geworden für nen 6Kerner, Board und RAM


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2017)

So was habe ich jetzt durchlaufen lassen?
Unter Win 7, Cinebench , CPU-Z Bench, Maxmemm,Truecrypt und Passmark v7.0
Waere echt super wenn jemand mit nem 1366er mal Passmark v7.0 laufen lasssen koennte, und mir bitte die Baseline per E-Mail schicken koennte

PassMark Performance Test download page

Weil damit kann man echt super vergleichen

Bei meinem FritzChess also Deep Fritz 14 habe ich interessanterweise das doppelte an Knoten pro Sekunde mit Stockfisch 6

@Ground:

Ich kann dir Settings fuer den E5649 auf dem MSI schicken, kannste dann so 1:1 uebernehmen
Sind nicht grossartig optimiert, lief daher auf jedem meiner E5649 stabil und einwandfrei


----------



## commodore128d (10. Juni 2017)

Werte von nem W3680



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2017)

Egal, irgendwas


----------



## commodore128d (10. Juni 2017)

Ich hab sie obenm reineditiert


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2017)

commodore128d schrieb:


> Ich hab sie obenm reineditiert



Kannst du das eventuell auch mit der 7er durchlaufen lassen?  Finde da kann man mit den Balken besser vergleichen 
Oder kannste mir deine Baseline per E-Mail schicken an webmaster@knogleinsi.de ?


----------



## Ground (10. Juni 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> @Ground:
> 
> Ich kann dir Settings fuer den E5649 auf dem MSI schicken, kannste dann so 1:1 uebernehmen
> Sind nicht grossartig optimiert, lief daher auf jedem meiner E5649 stabil und einwandfrei



Das wäre super! Habs nicht super eilig, MB, CPU und Kühler kommen erst Dienstag oder Mittwoch  Welche Taktraten schaffen die mindestens?


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2017)

4,4GHz sind kein Problem  
Aber unter dem MSI Board haben bisher alle E56xx Xeons min. 220MHz BCLK geschafft


----------



## drizzler (12. Juni 2017)

370g fuer ein Mainboardpaket ist was wenig, oder? Knogle, ich fuerchte wir bekommen bald ne Schallplatte aus den USA


----------



## Knogle (12. Juni 2017)

Hast du auch gekauft? 
Inzwischen habe ich auch ein mulmiges Gefuehl...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juni 2017)

Naktes Board ohne Kühler, oder das sind 0.370lbs?


----------



## Knogle (12. Juni 2017)

Stimmt, kann auch sein.
Fuer ne CD ist wohl auch wieder bisschen zu schwer.. hmm


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juni 2017)

Wohl wahr 
Edit:
Wobei bei dem Preis ist das wohl auch zu verschmerzen, wenns was anderes ist. War ja ne etwa 26€, oder?


----------



## drizzler (12. Juni 2017)

Jop. Hoffe nur die Musik ist dann wenigstenst gut


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juni 2017)

Hehe, ja wenn die auch noch schlecht ist, ...

Aber vielleicht ist es auch n geiles T-Shirt? Hoffe die Größe passt dann.

Ich hab meines ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pimplegionär (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo , hier seit ein paar Jahren absolut Stabil ! 4,5 Ghz Kerntakt und 3,6 Ghz Uncore @ 1800 Mhz Ram 9-9-9-27 .

Aber jetzt im Sommer "nur" mit Ramteiler 6 und 2880 Uncore , weil das fast 10°C ausmacht in Prime95 . Ja den Uncore und Ram hochziehen bedeutet mehr Hitze  , bei gleichbleibender Spannung .

Die Spannungen bleiben die gleichen : 1,50 V Bios Kern (unter Last 1,45 V) LLC off , Uncore/VTT 1,30 V und den Ram auf 1,65 V . Der Rest alles auf Auto , mein Board erhöht keine Spannungen automatisch .

Hyperthreading ist aus ! Ich brauche das nicht .

Man braucht NUR diese 3 Spannungen zum Übertakten : Vcore , VTT und Ram ! alles anderen Spannungen wie PLL z.b. braucht man nicht !

IOH Vcore nur erhöhen wenn mehr als 1 Grafikkarte drin ist , 1 Graka = 1,10 V , 2 Graka´s = 1,15 V , 3 Graka´s = 1,20 V ....etc .

ICH Vcore nur erhöhen wenn viele Festplatten oder Hochperformante SSD´s verbaut sind , in der Regel sind 1,10 V absolut genug .

PLL bitte bei 1,8 V lassen oder AUTO . 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ground (12. Juni 2017)

Pimplegionär schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



4.5 GHz mit 1.008V? Macht Hyperthreading so nen Unterschied oder hast du nen Jackpot-Chip?

Zuhause gewesen, aber DHL hat sich geweigert zu klingeln. Kann dann nachher das Paket bei der Post abholen...


----------



## Pimplegionär (12. Juni 2017)

Nein ; schön wärs , aber CPU-Z liest hier falsch aus  sind 1,45 unter Last . 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (12. Juni 2017)

Dann ist das ja um einiges schlechter als die E5649, mit HT


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juni 2017)

Ich wette mit clock skew und amplitude käme der unter 1,36v hin.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juni 2017)

Also ich gebe ja zu ich kenne mich mit der Gen nicht so gut aus wie ihr, aber 0,09v einsparen dadurch? Das klingt minimal surreal für mich^^


----------



## Ground (12. Juni 2017)

So, MB ist da, ist tatsächlich ein x58 Pro-E, nicht wie beschriftet x58 Pro, also genau was ich haben wollte. Der RAM ist ATP 1333 (VQ1333B864/4G) CL9. Nicht das beste, aber ich denke für mich wird das wohl reichen (notfalls Speicherteiler umstellen, hat auch bei meinem Q9550 geklappt). Denke mal der alte i7 930 wird als Ersatz-CPU dienen falls ich es schaffe den e5649 zu schrotten (auch wenn ich das bezweifle). Wenn man bedenkt das 4GB DDR3 Riegel immernoch für 20€/Stück weggehen war das wohl ein passabler Deal für 135€.
Will nicht mehr warten bis meine CPU ankommt 

Und ich bekomm die alte GTX 670 von nem Kumpel


----------



## Knogle (12. Juni 2017)

Hol dir doch sonst als Ersatz einen E5620
Den kriegste ja fuer 5 Euro inkl. Versand  32nm 4 Kerne und macht 4,4GHz problemlos


----------



## Ground (12. Juni 2017)

Hab doch meinen e5649 schon bestellt, der kommt morgen  Hab eh noch keinen Kühler, denke mal einen Tag überleb ich mit meinem Laptop noch


----------



## drizzler (12. Juni 2017)

Pimplegionär schrieb:


> Hallo , hier seit ein paar Jahren absolut Stabil ! 4,5 Ghz Kerntakt und 3,6 Ghz Uncore @ 1800 Mhz Ram 9-9-9-27 .
> 
> Aber jetzt im Sommer "nur" mit Ramteiler 6 und 2880 Uncore , weil das fast 10°C ausmacht in Prime95 . Ja den Uncore und Ram hochziehen bedeutet mehr Hitze  , bei gleichbleibender Spannung .
> 
> ...




cpu_pll SENKEN (wenn es das Board kann) hilft meist auch vcore einzusparen. 4,5 ghz auf 1,5vcore ohne HT ist wirklich nicht gerade Bombe, aber vll ist die CPU auch nicht so prall.


Wer einen guenstigen X5650 vom Haendler ohne Chinaversand  sucht : Intel Xeon X5650 SLBV3 2,66 GHz/12M/6.40 Six-Core Prozessor

Hat einen 22 Euro Preisvorschlag akzeptiert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juni 2017)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> Also ich gebe ja zu ich kenne mich mit der Gen nicht so gut aus wie ihr, aber 0,09v einsparen dadurch? Das klingt minimal surreal für mich^^


Bei nem 32nm sollten sogar 1,32-1,34v reichen, die Amplitude und Skew sind da entscheidender als die absolute Spannung.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juni 2017)

aber nicht einfach hichschrauben sondern austesten und sweetspot testen nehme ich an. Auser im Extreme OC kommt man mit viel hilft viel ja nicht weit meiner Erfahrung nach.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juni 2017)

Exakt 

Außer für nen GPU Test, mache ich nie nen Quick OC der CPU.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (12. Juni 2017)

Hat jemand Erfahrung in wie weit sich der X5650 underclocken und undervolten lässt? Wie hoch wäre der Verbrauch bei 24/7?
Board wäre bei mir ein P6t7 WS Supercomputer mit 48GB ECC


----------



## Pimplegionär (12. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich wette mit clock skew und amplitude käme der unter 1,36v hin.



Sowas hat mein Board nicht , ich habe alles schon probiert , hatte davor 2 x i7 920 , alles die selbe Geschichte .

Mein Board hat CPU PWM in hertz , also von 320 bis 1080 .... bei mir steht es immer bei 460 ...idk ...hab da auch hoch und runter gestellt und die CPU geqäult .

VTT PWM , DRAM PWM ,  for extreme overclocking , weiss nicht wie und auch nix im Netz gefunden , das Bios ist ein AMI und dem von EVGA abgeschaut .

Hier mein Board , schön mit Spannungsauflistung :  Sapphire Pure Black X58 LGA1366 Motherboard Review - Page 14

Ich habe LLC off ! mit LLC müsste ich 1,40 V geben , ja ...aber der Turbomulti ist nicht mit berechnet , also 1,40 V + 25multi (Standard 24) ,dann liegen nicht 1,40 V an (LLC) sondern 1,45-1,48 und brutal heiss !

Hier mal mit knapp 4,4 Ghz : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohne Multi 25 ("halber turbo") , im Bios sind wie gehabt 1,50 V bleiben und Last 1,36-1,38 V , ohne LLC (load line calibration) , 4,4Ghz ,

ABER wenn ich den 25" dazu gebe bin ich bei ~4,56 Ghz und es liegen 1,46-1,48V an , bei eingestellten 1,50 V . alle Verstanden ?

Der Turbo macht die Musik !

Das meine Ich ; 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,

weiss da irgendwer was genaues ?


----------



## Pimplegionär (12. Juni 2017)

schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung in wie weit sich der X5650 underclocken und undervolten lässt? Wie hoch wäre der Verbrauch bei 24/7?
> Board wäre bei mir ein P6t7 WS Supercomputer mit 48GB ECC



Bringt NULL , lieber Takt erhöhen soweit du keine Spannung erhöhen musst ! Also alles auf "Auto" und schauen wie weit du den Takt anheben kannst , das ist meiner Meinung nach die Beste effizienz.

X58 sind kleine Heizungen bei 130W + OC


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (12. Juni 2017)

Knogle hat mal n Beitrag gehabt mit undervolten des X58 - finde den aber nicht mehr... Da war meine ich die Rede von ~50W. Das wäre sehr nice für den Serverbetrieb.


----------



## Pimplegionär (12. Juni 2017)

schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> Knogle hat mal n Beitrag gehabt mit undervolten des X58 - finde den aber nicht mehr... Da war meine ich die Rede von ~50W. Das wäre sehr nice für den Serverbetrieb.



Und was ist mit dem Chipsatz und der SpeicherControllerSpannung ? Und gerade bei Serverbetrieb ? ich würde den in dem Bereich unangetastet lassen !


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juni 2017)

Wenn du pc3l 1,35v nimmst geht schon was.

Aber, die etwa 50w waren nicht mehr praxisgerecht.


----------



## drizzler (12. Juni 2017)

meinen w3680 kann ich bei fast 1,0 vcore unter Last auf 3,3 ghz laufen lassen, Messung der Leistungsaufnahme habe ich aber noch nicht gemacht.

Die 50 watt von knogle bezogen sich auf einen e5620, also 4 Kerne.


----------



## drizzler (12. Juni 2017)

Pimplegionär schrieb:


> Sowas hat mein Board nicht , ich habe alles schon probiert , hatte davor 2 x i7 920 , alles die selbe Geschichte .
> 
> Mein Board hat CPU PWM in hertz , also von 320 bis 1080 .... bei mir steht es immer bei 460 ...idk ...hab da auch hoch und runter gestellt und die CPU geqäult .
> 
> ...



Bezueglich der Spannung :

Das liegt normalerweise an den c-states. Deine CPU hat 24 Multi und Turbo 1/1/1/1/2/2. Wenn dein Board das Auswaehlen des all-Core 25 Turbos manuell nicht erlaubt oder nur mit aktivierten c-states, dann musst du damit leben.

Also : "bessere" Boards : all-core c-sate Turbo ist manuell ohne aktivierte c-states setzbar. Bei "schlechteren" geht es halt nicht.

Bezueglich der PWMs

Du kannst damit die PWM der Spannungswandler fuer die einzelnen Bereiche  einstellen, wie oft sie pro Sekunde "an sind", d.h. wie konstant pro Sekunde  die Spannung fuer den Bereich anliegt. Hoffe das ist halbwegs richtig erklaert, sonst muss ein Elektroguru hier mal ran, bin leider keiner 

Den Krams braucht man aber eigentlich garnicht bei 08/15 OC.  Bei Minusgraden wird das interessant. Mein X58A OC hat Onboardswitches fuer den Spass, so dass man das live machen kann, aber selbst Gigabyte schreibt, dass PWMs von mehr als 600 nur bei Extrem OC eingesetzt werden sollten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juni 2017)

Jupp, das ist wohl wahr, im idle aber fast egal, da nehmen sich 4 und 6 kerner wenig.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juni 2017)

Es kann bei normalen oc minimal helfen da die Spannung stabieler ist. aber wegen 0,005v sollte man sich nicht verrückt machen.


----------



## Ground (13. Juni 2017)

Ugh, First World Problems - der Kumpel der mir seine alte GTX 670 geben wollte hat seine modularen 8 Pin GPU Anschlüsse verloren - Ergebnis: Ich hab jetzt erstmal ne R9 290X ausgeliehen... Denke mal die muss ich runtertakten und undervolten  - sonst muss die GTX 560 noch ne Woche überleben


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (13. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn du pc3l 1,35v nimmst geht schon was.
> 
> Aber, die etwa 50w waren nicht mehr praxisgerecht.



Der von mir genutzte Speicher ist: 2 x Crucial CT3KIT102472BD160B Arbeitsspeicher 24GB (3x8GB, CL11, 1600MHz, DR x8 ECC UDIMM 240p) 
Läuft mit 1,35V



drizzler schrieb:


> meinen w3680 kann ich bei fast 1,0 vcore unter Last auf 3,3 ghz laufen lassen, Messung der Leistungsaufnahme habe ich aber noch nicht gemacht.
> 
> Die 50 watt von knogle bezogen sich auf einen e5620, also 4 Kerne.



1,0V VCore auf 3,3 GHz Prime stable ist schon sehr nice. Ich könnte auch zwei Kerne abschalten. Dann hätte ich so zu sagen einen E5620.

Hat jemand undervolt Richtwerte, die ich als Ausgangsbasis nehmen kann? Muss mich dann an den Sweetspot selbst rantasten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2017)

da wirst du selbst testen müssen, das wird aber nicht sinnig sein, da du heute mit 115* ein System erstellen kannst, dass diesen verbrauchswert unterLast erreicht, udn dabei genausoschnell ist 
Im Idle bist du dann bei unter 20W und sparst somit 60€ im Jahr und mehr


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (13. Juni 2017)

Das ist genau der Punkt. In ein neues System muss reinvestiert werden. Das vorhandene ist aber aufgrund der Cryptleistung und den 7 PCIe 16x Steckplätzen optimal für meine Zwecke geeignet und schon vorhanden.
Ich komme wohl nicht drum herum mich selbst da ranzutasten. Thx anyway


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2017)

ist halt kein 0815-Einsatz 

Dafür gabs mal die L5600 Prozessoren


----------



## Ground (13. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ist halt kein 0815-Einsatz
> 
> Dafür gabs mal die L5600 Prozessoren



Der L5638 kostet 22€ (6 Kerner), der l5630 7€ (4 Kerner), wäre vllt ne Option?


----------



## Scenz (13. Juni 2017)

Einen L5639 bzw. L5640 gibt es bei Aliexpress für 20€ und haben eine Verlustleistung von 60W.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ground (13. Juni 2017)

Hermes, ich will meine verdammte CPU haben! Tracking steht seit ~27 Stunden auf "Transport zum Logistikzentrum", der angepeilte Lieferzeitpunkt von heute 12 Uhr wird langsam knapp...

Btw, bin grad ein bisschen am experimentieren mit dem 930 den ich grade hier habe, und ich kann irgendwie die VCore nicht anpassen (bzw alles in dem unteren Teil aus Spread Spectrum), die steckt auf Auto fest. Gibts da nen Trick den ich grad nicht peile? Vertraue Auto-Spannungen generell eher nicht...


----------



## Knogle (14. Juni 2017)

du musst beim MSI Board + - Taste verwenden, da geht nur Offset


----------



## Knogle (14. Juni 2017)

Ich habe heute eine Schallplatte erhalten


----------



## Scenz (14. Juni 2017)

Mit eingebautem 1366 Sockel? 😂 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drizzler (14. Juni 2017)

ich grad auch . schade schade


----------



## Ground (14. Juni 2017)

So, CPU ist da, Übertakten hab ich jetzt auch am Laufen, BCLK 221 (222 hab ich auch mit mehr VCore nicht zum laufen bekommen) und Vcore 0.944+0.310V schaff ich 4,2GHz. Prime muss ich noch testen, mal sehen ob es wirklich stabil ist... Wenn nicht geh ich auf 4 GHz runter, wäre für mich auch kein Problem. Bzgl Temperaturen (im HWMonitor) - sind die einzelnen Kerne oder CPU wichtig für die Tcase? CPU selbst erreicht momentan unter Prime ~64°C, die einzelnen Kerne ~76°C, bei ner Tcase von 76,2°C.

Wenn wer nen x-58 Pro-E und 6x4GB RAM haben will - der Händler der mir meins verkauft hat noch mehr. Wenn man bedenkt das Board alleine für 75-100€ weggeht ist das mit den 24 GB RAM ein ganz passabler Deal finde ich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juni 2017)

Driz und Knogle, habt ihr wenigstens noch nen Plattenspieler?


----------



## drizzler (14. Juni 2017)

irgendwo aufm speicher


----------



## Ground (14. Juni 2017)

Hat eigentlich mal wer den L5630 bzgl Übertaktbarkeit getestet? Die e Serie scheint auf dem MSI ja besser zu laufen als die x Serie wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, vllt gilt vergleichbares für die L Serie? Bei den Preisen ist das vllt einen Versuch wert


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juni 2017)

Da müssten die Multiplikatoren zu niedrig sein.


----------



## Knogle (14. Juni 2017)

Denke das lohnt nicht die L auszuteten, kriegst ja nen tollen 4 Kerner in Form von E5620 ja schon fuer 5 Euro, und der schafft zuverlaessig die 4GHz.
Habe leider bisher noch keine L getestet.


Ja einen Plattenspieler habe ich noch  Ich zieh mir das dann mal rein.

Mehr als 221MHz BCLK schaffst du auch nicht mit Standard QPI, da musst du den anpassen, oder halt in den Slow Mode rein


----------



## Ground (15. Juni 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Denke das lohnt nicht die L auszuteten, kriegst ja nen tollen 4 Kerner in Form von E5620 ja schon fuer 5 Euro, und der schafft zuverlaessig die 4GHz.
> Habe leider bisher noch keine L getestet.
> 
> 
> Mehr als 221MHz BCLK schaffst du auch nicht mit Standard QPI, da musst du den anpassen, oder halt in den Slow Mode rein



Nen Versuch wärs ja wert 

Brauch ich dann auch nen bissel weniger Vcore? Der läuft jetzt schon ganz schön warm(siehe oben), und eigentlich bleib ich beim Vcore ganz gerne bei Intels Spezifikation...




> Jo
> Ab 190MHz QPI runter
> Ab 200MHz anpassung der IOH Spannung auf 1.4V
> Und QPI runter auf 4.8GT/s
> ...


----------



## Pimplegionär (18. Juni 2017)

Ok ! jetzt weiss ich bescheid , deshalb stehts bei mir Standard auf 460 .

Der all-core 25 geht , klar ohne C-states ! Ich habe nur Intel-Speed Step an .


----------



## Knogle (23. Juni 2017)

Kann jemand mal y-cruncher Stress Test durchlaufen lassen? 
Finde das Tool super zum Stabilitaet testen.
Hat angeschlagen wo LinX noch nicht direkt gemeckert hat.


----------



## skoberst (23. Juni 2017)

hab mal den aktuellen pcmark10 genutzt um vergleich zu bekommen zu aktuellen systemen

PCMark 10 Ergebnisse 

komme auf knapp 5kPkt   NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5660 @ 2.80GHz,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P6T

liege da mit dem alten sys @ 3,8GHz  im Bereich von i7 2600K und i7 5820K bei ähnlicher  taktung

wenn die Systemleistung weiter so langsam ansteigt könnte mein sys noch 5 Jahre laufen ohne fett hinterher zu hängen > nur aller paar jahre neue graka

> wobei platz auf den beiden SSD laufwerken wird knapp müsste evtl. die kleinere (256GB) Systemplatte vergrößern > oder selten genutzte spiele runter werfen 

das einzige was mir sorgen macht ist da die Haltbarkeit der Kondensatoren auf dem P6T  , ist eben nicht so gut gekühlt wie customboards


----------



## megasthenes (26. Juni 2017)

Bekomme die Tage mein MSI X58 Pro-E + i7-930, der, sobald aus China eingetroffen, durch einen Xeon X5650 ersetzt wird. Das ganze garniert mit 12GB RAM - die nächsten Monat zu 24GB ECC verdoppelt werden und ein paar frischen Komponenten dürfte das bei allem was ich hier lese ja ein netter Gaming-Produktivitätszwitter werden.

Der Kram ersetzt dabei einen i5-4590, der zwar von der Singlecore-Performance immer okay war, an dem mir aber dann doch die paar zusätzlichen Threads immer mal wieder fehlten, die ich von meinem FX noch gewöhnt war. 

OC wird natürlich bei dem Chip auch - scheint ja allgemein recht fähig zu sein. Ziel sind erstmal 4GHz. Gespannt, ob er das mit macht. 
USB 3.0 PCIe-Karte gibt's natürlich auch noch - so ganz in 2009/10 gefangen sein möchte ich dann auch nicht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Juni 2017)

Klingt gut.
Ich glaube ich trenne mich die Tage mal von meinem MSI  3 1366er tuns ja auch


----------



## megasthenes (26. Juni 2017)

Konnte nicht anders. Als mir der Preis ins Auge fiel - war so ein Set aus der Bucht für 111€ - war die Sache eigentlich schon klar. Für die alte Hardware noch 190€ rausgeholt. Nettogewinn gemacht - wat will man mehr.

Dank run auf RX-GPUs im letzten Monat war sogar noch eine GTX1060 und ein neues Gehäuse drin. Wer hätt' gedacht, das man für so einen ollen Polaris 11 mal 400€ bekommt? )


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Juni 2017)

Wenn du die Karte seit 6 Wochen genutzt hättest, hättest du 110€ gemacht  und die Karte wäre noch da 

Aber ok, da kann man streiten, hinterher ist man immer schlauer 

Die GTX kann aber auch Geld machen 
Auf 1366 ist das aber quark, da geht zu viel Strom drauf.


----------



## megasthenes (26. Juni 2017)

Keine Zeit und keine Räumlichkeiten wo ich mal eben so zum minen den Rechner laufen lassen kann. War schon besser so. Außerdem is' mir der ganze Kryptocurrencykram etwas zu risikoreich vong Spekulation her...


----------



## Knogle (26. Juni 2017)

mega hol dir lieber nen E56xx
die X56xx kannste vergessen auf dem MSI wegen dem Uncore Bug


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Juni 2017)

Mit Hardware die du eh hast, ist das Risiko ja zum Großteil nur der Strompreis, was man, wenn man zu vernünftigen Mengen tauscht, recht gut unter Kontrolle hat.
Das Defektrisiko kann man in nem gewissen Rahmen beeinflussen, durch Powertarget und Spannung.


----------



## megasthenes (26. Juni 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> mega hol dir lieber nen E56xx
> die X56xx kannste vergessen auf dem MSI wegen dem Uncore Bug



Takten die gut? Preislich sind die ja top. E5649 für unter 30€ ist super...


----------



## drizzler (26. Juni 2017)

Die takten gut, brauchst halt nur per bclk als beim X5650 bspw . Das Problem ist eher nur, dass du auf dem MSI den 20er Multi nicht manuell setzen kannst und daher auf den Turbo angewiesen bist, was dann wieder zwangsweise zu hoeherem vcore fuehrt (wenn 2 oder 4 Kerne auf mehr mhz boosten wollen ). In der Regel kann man das mit der c-state "Tiefe" aber verhindern, so dass der Turbo in dem Beispiel hier maximal 20 boostet. Das funktioniert aber leider nicht immer und auch nicht immer zuverlaessig.


Mit dem E5649 bist du dann bei knapp 4,2 ghz limitiert, wenn du den Turbo nicht einsetzen moechtest (19x220).


----------



## megasthenes (26. Juni 2017)

Na dann - CPU ist unterwegs. Ende der Woche werde ich meine Verzweiflung mit euch teilen!


----------



## Knogle (26. Juni 2017)

Jo bei 19x220 ist schluss.
220MHz haben aber ausnahmslos alle meine E56xx geschafft, und hatte mindestens schon 20 
Wuerde aber den Turbo drin lassen, dann gehts hoch bis auf 4,6GHz oder 4,8GHz

VCore Bombe vetragen die, auch auf Dauer, zumindest 1 Jahr 24/7 ohne Schaeden bisher


----------



## drstoecker (26. Juni 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> mega hol dir lieber nen E56xx
> die X56xx kannste vergessen auf dem MSI wegen dem Uncore Bug



Hab auch das msi pro-e Board und den x5650, hab den momentan auf 3.6ghz mit rund 1,15v. Sobald ich d n BCLK höher als 180 stelle läuft es nicht mehr stabil. Hatte mir das how to für bloomfield nochmal durchgelesen und muss da nochmal ran wenn ich wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück bin. Aber du schreibst was von uncore bug bei msi, also dürfte mit dem Board eh nicht viel mehr gehen oder? Sollte ich mir dann doch eher einen e5649 kaufen der besser zu ocen ist?
Hat übrigends mit dem x5650 schonmal die 4ghz mit dem Turbo erreicht aber Ka wie und es war auch nicht stabil.


----------



## Knogle (26. Juni 2017)

Ja hol dir unbedingt einen E56xx
Mit den X5650 Katastrophe, bin da auch nicht ueber 180 gekommen wegen dem Uncore Bug


Der E5649 lohnt richtig


----------



## megasthenes (26. Juni 2017)

Kosten ja nix die Teile. Hab meinen jetzt inkl. Versand für 30€ bestellt - der wird ordentlich gefoltert werden. Bin mal gespannt was rauszuholen ist. Soll ja meine Alltagskiste werden - also leg' ich Wert auf Zuverlässigkeit...

Aber erstmal "klein" Anfangen mit BCLK 200....


----------



## drizzler (26. Juni 2017)

alternativ haettest du auch einen X56xx nehmen koennen mit hoeherem Multi. X5675 bspw.


----------



## drstoecker (27. Juni 2017)

Danke euch hab mal einen beim Sven geordert!


----------



## megasthenes (27. Juni 2017)

Der scheint ja hier bekannter zu sein - da hab ich meinen E5649 auch bestellt. Leider kommt der ganze Klump erst morgen - freu mich wie so'n Kleindkind


----------



## drstoecker (27. Juni 2017)

bin eh noch bis Sonntag im Kroatien Urlaub deshalb ist mir das egal wann die CPU kommt. Auf den x5650 aus China musste ich auch knapp 4wochen warten, hatte mir dann noch einen aus D (Sven)bestellt!


----------



## byReaper (27. Juni 2017)

Was gibt es für "günstige" Boards für den Sockel 1366? 
Also etwas um 70€, gibt es sowas noch? Formfaktor und das alles egal. Aber Übertakten sollte das Board schon können.
Wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand was empfehlen könnte.


----------



## drstoecker (27. Juni 2017)

Bei eBay wird das msi pro-e im Bundle mit CPU und RAM ab etwa 100€ verkauft. Hatte dieses mit nem i7 950 und 24gb für 124€ gekauft, ist von nem Händler.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juni 2017)

Oder du wartest noch ein Paar tage und kannst dann mein X58 Platinum im Marktplatz finden


----------



## Knogle (27. Juni 2017)

Habe nen MSI X58 Pro-E Bundel noch da


----------



## MarceluS (27. Juni 2017)

Hallo werte Gemeinschaft.

Seit Release des Sockels 1366 nenne ich ein Rampage II Gene mein Eigen und bin mit dieser Plattform sehr zufrieden. Anfangs lief ein I7 920 (C1) @Stock und später auf 20x166. 
Seit mitte letzten Jahres ein X5650 mit 6x8GB 1866MHz von Crucial. Um das System so lang als möglich zu unterhalten würde ich dem Prozessor gerne Taktmäßig auf die Sprünge helfen.
(CPU/NB/SPAWAS wassergekühlt)

Vorerst bin ich dabei den möglichen max. Bustakt auszuloten. Im Moment teste ich gerade 200 MHz BCLK @

CPU Multi 12 
Ramteiler 6
QPI Spannung 1.35V 
Speicher 1.65V

Meine erste Frage wäre:

Wie teste ich gezielt auf BCLK-Stabiltät?

MfG


----------



## LordEliteX (27. Juni 2017)

Einfach mit Prime95 ^^


----------



## Knogle (27. Juni 2017)

Oder y-cruncher


----------



## drstoecker (28. Juni 2017)

Um schnell mal vorab zu testen bietet sich auch cinebench an, Prime würde ich als letzte Instanz nehmen wenn es Safe werden soll.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juni 2017)

Linx geht auch recht gut.


----------



## MarceluS (28. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Ich will schon sicher sein das der avisierte Takt stabil ist!! Bezüglich prime95: Gibt es bestimmte Settings für diese Architektur  um gezielt den Bclk zu testen?

MfG


----------



## Apollon (30. Juni 2017)

plane ein system mit asus p6t ws pro professional gibt es irgendwas was man wissen muss? welcher 6kerner wäre optimal? 
jemand Erfahrungen? Soll ein Exotisches System werden Wird noch eine voodoo 5 Mac drauf verbaut die PCI-X Architecture bietet sich gut dafür an!


----------



## Scenz (30. Juni 2017)

Apollon schrieb:


> plane ein system mit asus p6t ws pro professional gibt es irgendwas was man wissen muss? welcher 6kerner wäre optimal?
> jemand Erfahrungen? Soll ein Exotisches System werden Wird noch eine voodoo 5 Mac drauf verbaut die PCI-X Architecture bietet sich gut dafür an!


Ich würde dann vielleicht nach einem x5670 oder x5660 Ausschau halten, da der höhere Multiplikator doch schon einen Vorteil gegenüber dem e5649 oder x5650 ist. Mein Asus Board steht nicht so auf hohe BLCKs 😅

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Apollon (30. Juni 2017)

echt hast Du auch ein asus p6t ws pro professional ??? was ist denn der Größte Xeon x5XX den es gibt?


----------



## Scenz (30. Juni 2017)

Ich hab ein Asus Rampage III Extreme, jedoch hat das bei mir einige BLCK Löcher (ab 205). 200 sollte aber eigentlich immer klappen. Der größte ist der x5690, jedoch lohnt er sich P/L technisch einfach nicht, da er ~130€ kostet und man da schon fast zu einem Ryzen greifen kann. Der x5670 ist für rund 30 aus China zu bekommen und ist P/L technisch ganz gut dabei. Der Max. Multiplikator von  25x ist recht hilfreich.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (30. Juni 2017)

1366 Board kommen in den MP wenn Bedarf besteht


----------



## Apollon (30. Juni 2017)

x5670 für 30€ wo das denn?  Also für mich ist das einzige Board was in frage kommt das asus p6t ws pro professional weil nur so kann ich die Voodoo 5 in 66mhz betreiben...


----------



## Knogle (30. Juni 2017)

Bei dem MSI Board kannst du PCI Takt auch auf 66MHz stellen


----------



## Scenz (30. Juni 2017)

Wenn du keine Hemmungen hast aus China zu bestellen und  3 Wochen zu warten, dann kann ich nur Aliexpress empfehlen. Bestellen, vergessen und freuen wenn es ankommt 😃

Aktuell liegt der Preis bei ~32€.
Ich würde aber Preisvorschlage bei den eBay angeboten abgeben. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Apollon (30. Juni 2017)

wo gibts bei ebay welche mit Preisvorschlag?


----------



## Scenz (30. Juni 2017)

Man kann bei der Suche unter Angebotsformat Preisvorschlag auswählen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Apollon (30. Juni 2017)

finde aus China da keine Angebote, oder meinst Du die Händler aus Dland?


----------



## Ground (1. Juli 2017)

Knogle, hattest du irgendwo mal ne Anleitung geposted wie man beim MSI x58 Pro-E den BCLK über ~221 oder so bekommt? Temperaturen sind noch in Ordnung (CPU ~65°C,  wärmster Teil vom MB ist laut HWMonitor ~50°C (hab nen paar Lüfter auf die Kühlkörper gerichtet)), und würde gerne mal versuchen (und sei es nur fürn paar Benches) mal nen bissel mehr als 4.2 (e5649) GHz zu schaffen.


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2017)

QPI Slow Mode
Dann BCLK normal hoch


----------



## megasthenes (1. Juli 2017)

Hab meinen e5649 + MSI x58 Pro-E jetzt am laufen und versuche mich an der Übertaktung.

Gibt's irgendwo eine griffige Zusammenfassung, was ich da jetzt genau zu beachten habe? Wenn ich bei 3,8 - 4,0 GHz rauskomme wäre schon nett. Bin mit LuKü unterwegs (TR Macho Rev B.) 

Aktuell bei 3.6 GHz + 1.288Vcore. Von Clk Skew etc. hab ich null Peilung.
Hatte vorher als einzige OC-CPU einen FX8300...un den haste mit der Brechstange geprügelt :>


----------



## Pimplegionär (1. Juli 2017)

Probiere mal PCIE von 100 auf max 110 anzuheben . Das mit dem Slow Mode bringt nichts . Wenn die CPU mit den Spannungen VCore, VTT , DRAM und vielleicht bißchen IOH-Vcore nicht mehr weiter geht ,ist die CPU am Ende oder aber auch das Mainboard im Zusammenspiel mit der CPU . Du willst doch ne saubere Übertaktung erreichen .

Kannst den RAM-Teiler noch auf 6 stellen und den Uncore runter , halte den RAM bei 1066 MHz in etwa , innerhalb der Spec. Timings 7-7-7-20 .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Juli 2017)

Das mit dem Dlow Mode bringt sehr wohl was, bringt aber Nachteile im Alltag. Der QPI verabschiedet sich irgendwo knapp jenseits der 8GT recht zickig. Durch den SlowMode wird der QPI zum FSB.
Das kann durchaus dazu führen, dass es stabil läuft. Bringt aber einen massiven Einbruch der Datenrate zur North- und Southbridge mit sich.

Im Alltagsbetrieb ist SlowMode also Mumpitz, beim Rekordtakten aber durchaus hilfreich, denn mit nem ProE kommt man damit meist an BCLK 270 ran.


----------



## megasthenes (1. Juli 2017)

Ich lauf jetzt bei 19x195 @ 1.280Vcore, Ram 1170MHz 7-7-7-20 1,6V, QPI 1.35V + 4800.

Temperaturen bei ~800-1000rpm unter 60°C... werde mal mein Kühlkonzept überdenken, bevor ich mich da weiter hochtaste.

Den i7-930, der dem Board beilag, hatte ich mit 1.32V bei 4.2GHz laufen. Das Board hat also noch etwas Luft m.E.


----------



## Pimplegionär (1. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das mit dem Dlow Mode bringt sehr wohl was, bringt aber Nachteile im Alltag. Der QPI verabschiedet sich irgendwo knapp jenseits der 8GT recht zickig. Durch den SlowMode wird der QPI zum FSB.
> Das kann durchaus dazu führen, dass es stabil läuft. Bringt aber einen massiven Einbruch der Datenrate zur North- und Southbridge mit sich.
> 
> Im Alltagsbetrieb ist SlowMode also Mumpitz, beim Rekordtakten aber durchaus hilfreich, denn mit nem ProE kommt man damit meist an BCLK 270 ran.



Ja genau ! Du hast es gut beschrieben, es ist nicht Alltags tauglich !


----------



## Pimplegionär (1. Juli 2017)

megasthenes schrieb:


> Ich lauf jetzt bei 19x195 @ 1.280Vcore, Ram 1170MHz 7-7-7-20 1,6V, QPI 1.35V + 4800.
> 
> Temperaturen bei ~800-1000rpm unter 60°C... werde mal mein Kühlkonzept überdenken, bevor ich mich da weiter hochtaste.
> 
> Den i7-930, der dem Board beilag, hatte ich mit 1.32V bei 4.2GHz laufen. Das Board hat also noch etwas Luft m.E.



Die Temps sind O.K. , aber muss der QPI so hoch ? probiere mal 1,25V . Deine Rams sind bei unter 1200 MHz . Da gehen die Temperaturen zurück .


----------



## megasthenes (1. Juli 2017)

1.25 sind zu wenig - da crasht das ganze sofort. 1.3V ist bislang stabil... lass ich mal ne weile laufen


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2017)

278MHz BCLK habe ich bisher geschafft bei dem MSI X58 Pro-E
Also da geht noch was


----------



## megasthenes (2. Juli 2017)

Weiß ja auch nicht - der e5649 scheint 'ne Gurke zu sein. Kriege ihn partout nicht über 3.7 GHz hinaus, dann auch nur mit absurd hohen Spannungen. Teils bootet er gar nicht erst.

i7-930 hingegen macht was er soll.


----------



## drizzler (2. Juli 2017)

megasthenes schrieb:


> Weiß ja auch nicht - der e5649 scheint 'ne Gurke zu sein. Kriege ihn partout nicht über 3.7 GHz hinaus, dann auch nur mit absurd hohen Spannungen. Teils bootet er gar nicht erst.
> 
> i7-930 hingegen macht was er soll.



Post mal deine Settings.

Habe anscheinend nun auch mal ein bisschen Glueck gehabt in der Lotterie. "Neuer" x5675 macht anscheinend 4,6ghz mit HT bei 1,36vcore mit, zumindest nach den ersten schnellen Versuchen. Hoffe das bleibt so


----------



## megasthenes (2. Juli 2017)

Settings sind:

EIST Disabled
Intel C-STATE Disabled
Spread Spectrum Disabled

BCLK 190 MHz
CPU Ratio 19x 
_________
3610 MHz

Memory Ratio 3x / 1140 MHz 9-9-9-24
Uncore 7x / 2666 MHz
QPI 4800 GT/s

Voltages:

CPU Vcore 1.048 + 0.230 (Offset - annersch geht mit dem MSI x58 nicht) -> 1.278Vcore, stabilisiert sich unter Last bei 1.288V

CPU PLL Voltage 1.60

QPI Voltage 1.35

DRAM Voltage 1.58


QPI + DRAM Voltage sind vermutlich zu hoch. Der RAM ist für 1333 MHz spezifiziert @ 1.5V, 9-9-9-24 und taktet mit dem aktuellen RAM-Teiler bedeutend niedriger.


----------



## Knogle (2. Juli 2017)

Mach DRAM mal 1.65V, VCore + 0.300 Offset BCLK 210MHz PLL Voltage 1.8V NB Voltage 1.35V CPU/IOH Clock Skew 900ps


----------



## megasthenes (2. Juli 2017)

POST funktioniert, bei Login in Windows dann BSOD. 5 MHz im BCLK weniger und er bootet.


----------



## Knogle (2. Juli 2017)

Was fuer ein BSOD isses denn genau?


----------



## megasthenes (2. Juli 2017)

Ganz unterschiedliche. Interessant ist, dass bei keinem der Zeitstempel stimmt - da ist von 2017 bis 2259 alles dabei.

Problem besteht auch bei 200 MHz BCLK - spätestens nach 1/2 run CB15 crasht das ganze. PAGE_FAULT_IN_NON_PAGED_AREA und CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT. Letzteres weist ja eigentlich auf zu wenig Spannung im VCORE hin. Nur noch viel mehr kann man da kaum noch draufhauen...zudem das ganze schon mit BCLK 200 / 3,8GHz nicht stabil zu kriegen ist.


----------



## Knogle (2. Juli 2017)

HPET an?


----------



## megasthenes (2. Juli 2017)

Jetzt schon - bei BCLK und +0.28Vcore scheint er jetzt benchstable zu laufen dank HPET. Mit höherem BCLK aber immer noch nichts. 
Der Chip scheint einfach am Limit zu sein. So bekomm ich ihn gerade noch gekühlt.

Lass jetzt mal RealBench und danach 2 Std. OCCT drüber... mal sehen.

Interessant ist: Mit HPET enabled krieg ich in Realbench erstmals überhaupt Ergebnisse. Vorher immer Error und 0 Pkte. obwohl die Benchmarks durchgelaufen sind.


----------



## Knogle (3. Juli 2017)

0.28V ist ja auch zu wenig
Deine Spannungen müssen alle noch höher, vorallem PLL 
HPET ist immer äußerst wichtig


----------



## Pimplegionär (3. Juli 2017)

megasthenes schrieb:


> Settings sind:
> 
> EIST Disabled
> Intel C-STATE Disabled
> ...



Uncore mal auf Auto wenn das geht oder auf 6x bzw 12x ?    Und 1,30 Vcore reichen im Schnitt für 4,0 GHz  HT an . Leg mal 1,35 V unter Last an . 

QPI ist genug , müsste für 200 BCLK reichen .  Und Ram läuft auf Otto Normal timings .


----------



## Knogle (4. Juli 2017)

Setz dein BIOS  mal zurueck auf optimized defaults, und probier nochmal meine Werte.
Dann sollte es mit Sicherheit klappen


----------



## Ground (4. Juli 2017)

Haha, und ich wunder mich warum mein IOH so kalt blieb wenn alle was über die Temperatur sagen 
NB war auf 1.1V, QPI auf 1.2V, DRAM auf 1.5V
Erhöh die mal ein kleines bisschen und versuch mal ein bissel höher zu kommen 
Edit: Auch mit QPI Slow Mode komm ich nicht über 221 BCLK, komme nichtmal ins BIOS damit.


----------



## megasthenes (6. Juli 2017)

So - ich hab' jetzt mal den X5650 reingeworfen und damit tatsächlich Settings gefunden, die Performancemäßig in meinem Soll liegen und auch 24/7-Betrieb mitmachen dürften.

Anzumerken wäre wohl, dass ich aktuell - solange das Haus mit ordentlich kühlem Arbeitszimmer sich noch in der Renovierung befindet - in 'ner Holzvertäfelten, schlecht zu lüftenden Dachgeschosshölle lebe. Eigentlich ganz naiser Platz aber im Sommer eben recht warm, um es mal zurückhaltend auszudrücken.

BCLK bei 185 MHz, Turbo Boost an. Taktet fleißig hoch auf 4,0 - 4,2 GHz je nach Lastzustand.

Intel Xeon X5650 @ 3710.56 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR

Gibt immerhin 875 Pkte. in Cinebench R15 und ~105.000 in Realbench. 
In Spielen keine merklichen Mikroruckler mehr wie noch mit dem i5-4590 und in 98% der Fälle keine Framedrops unter 60fps in BF1 1920x1200 Ultra Settings (MP 64 Spieler / Amiens)

Bin zufrieden mit der Schmidde...

Achso: das völlig verpappte TIM auf North- und Southbridge mit Arctic MX4 ersetzt und einen 40mm Lüfter von Noiseblocker auf der NB-Heatsink montiert lässt jetzt auch das Teil nicht wärmer als 85°C werden - bei 29°C Zimmertemperatur.

Den E5649 nehm ich mir aber auch noch mal vor. Muss' noch mehr drin sein. Fehlt mir nur aktuell die Zeit etwas. Wenn ich im August endlich wieder 'nen vernünftigen Arbeitsplatz habe wird aber auch das mal in Angriff genommen.


----------



## Pimplegionär (10. Juli 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> Post mal deine Settings.
> 
> Habe anscheinend nun auch mal ein bisschen Glueck gehabt in der Lotterie. "Neuer" x5675 macht anscheinend 4,6ghz mit HT bei 1,36vcore mit, zumindest nach den ersten schnellen Versuchen. Hoffe das bleibt so



Dieses Ergebniss habe ich jetzt schon paarmal gesehen , 4,6 GHz bei ~1,35 V HT an . http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3065041/  .

Hier ist beinahe jede 1366er CPU dabei : [Official] - X58 Xeon Club - , 

Ich hätte gerne so eine X5675 CPU ,die mit 1,35 V die 4,6 GHz schafft ... aber ob es lohnt ? und wenn dann nur für unter 50 euro !! 

Weil der Stromverbrauch und Wärmeentwicklung ist nicht ohne , ich habe mir schon überlegt auf X79 oder X99 umzusteigen , will mindestens wieder einen Sechs-Kerner haben .


----------



## Knogle (10. Juli 2017)

X79 mit Sandy ist das schlimmste was du dir beim Stromverbrauch antun kannst, schlimmer als Westmere


----------



## Pimplegionär (10. Juli 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> X79 mit Sandy ist das schlimmste was du dir beim Stromverbrauch antun kannst, schlimmer als Westmere



Ok , gut zu wissen ! Ich würde gerne auf was moderneres Umsteigen , ich hätte gerne mehr Single-Core Leistung , wegen den Strategie-Spielen .

Aber wenn ich mir den Unterschied hier anschaue : Evolution in Performance: IPC and Memory Bandwidth - The Intel Haswell-E CPU Review: Core i7-5960X, i7-5930K and i7-5820K Tested  ,

Dann kommen die auf max .28 % Differenz ,wo X58 langsamer ist , und gerade bei Spielen fast kein Unterschied ....


----------



## Ground (10. Juli 2017)

Bundles mit MSI x58 Pro-E, alten i7s und 6x4GB sind wieder auf ebay, wenn nochwer welche davon sucht...

Knogle, nochmal - mach ich irgendwas falsch? Auch mit höheren Spannungen für NB, QPI und DRAM also auch QPI Slow-Mode komme ich nicht über 221 BCLK.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juli 2017)

Mit welchem Prozessor?
Die x5600 dürften in Bezug auf das Pro(-E) evtl n bisserl doof sein.


----------



## Ground (10. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Mit welchem Prozessor?
> Die x5600 dürften in Bezug auf das Pro(-E) evtl n bisserl doof sein.



i7 920/930/950, sind wahrscheinlich wieder alte Hetzner Maschinen, und dazu dann noch nen 25€ e5649, 4,2 GHz schaffen die meisten anscheinend mit nem 220 BCLK (mehr wird allerdings schwer)... Bei mir waren Samsung 4 GB 1333 Module dabei.


----------



## Knogle (10. Juli 2017)

Welche CPU hast du bei 221MHz BCLK? Beim 6 Kerner muessen wir mal schauen, der braucht bestimmt 1,5V, aber die kann man noch gerade so geben


----------



## Ground (10. Juli 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Welche CPU hast du bei 221MHz BCLK? Beim 6 Kerner muessen wir mal schauen, der braucht bestimmt 1,5V, aber die kann man noch gerade so geben



Ja 6 Kerner, e5649.

Intel EIST Disabled
Intel C-State Disabled
BCLK 221
CPU Ratio 19
QPI Configuration:
  QPI Link Speed (momentan High Speed, hatte aber als ich probiert hatte den BCLK weiter anzuheben Low Speed drin)

MEM Ratio 3

CPU Voltage +0.310
CPU Vcore 1.248 V
CPU PLL Voltage 1.8 V
QPI Voltage 1.25 V
DRAM Voltage 1.55 V
NB Voltage 1.3 V
ICH Voltage 1.5 V

Spread Spectrum Disabled

CPU Package erreicht ~65°C unter Prime, Chipset ~61°C, denke mal ein bisschen ist da noch drin. 

Specs: 
e5649
MSI x58 Pro-E
6x4GB DDR3 1333 Samsung
Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
GTX 670 2 GB
BeQuiet L8 530W


----------



## Knogle (10. Juli 2017)

VCore mal auf + 0.330
PLL auf 1.85V QPI auf 1,45V DRAM auf 1,65V NB auf 1,5V ICH auf 1,65V
Das waren zumindest meine Settings

Clock Skew auf 1600ps und Differential Amplituden um 200mV hoch


----------



## Ground (10. Juli 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> VCore mal auf + 0.330
> PLL auf 1.85V QPI auf 1,45V DRAM auf 1,65V NB auf 1,5V ICH auf 1,65V
> Das waren zumindest meine Settings
> 
> Clock Skew auf 1600ps und Differential Amplituden um 200mV hoch



Clock Skew geht nur bis 1500, außerdem - CPU CLK Skew und IOH CLK Skew oder nur CPU CLK Skew?


----------



## Knogle (10. Juli 2017)

CPU und IOH Clock Skew dann aufs max. also 1500ps


----------



## Ground (10. Juli 2017)

Schade, bleibt beim Blackscreen, auch mit genau den Einstellungen und BCLK 222 (1 höher als was ich sonst laufen hab)... Schade, muss ich wohl bei 4.2 GHz bleiben...


----------



## Knogle (10. Juli 2017)

Da stimmt aber irgendwas nicht.
Sicher dass du den nicht auf High Speed Mode hast?
Sonst boote mal mit 221 ins Windows und setz da mal den BCLK hoch, da hast du mehr Moeglichkeiten zur Fehlersuche


----------



## Ground (10. Juli 2017)

Ja, bin sicher. Hab grade anderswo gelesen das PCI-E auf 105 vllt was bringen kann? Sonst probier ich mal die Idee mit Windows...


----------



## Knogle (10. Juli 2017)

Ja sonst machen wir das mit Windows.
Da nimmst du dir SetFSB nimmst den Taktgeber der mit 133BKLF endet und schraubst den Takt langsam MHz fuer MHz hoch.
Ja PCIe bringt auch was eventuell.
Habe den immer auf 150MHz gehabt


----------



## kmf (10. Juli 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ja sonst machen wir das mit Windows.
> Da nimmst du dir SetFSB nimmst den Taktgeber der mit 133BKLF endet und schraubst den Takt langsam MHz fuer MHz hoch.
> Ja PCIe bringt auch was eventuell.
> Habe den immer auf 150MHz gehabt


150? Ich tippe auf Vertipper.


----------



## Ground (10. Juli 2017)

Auch mit SetFSB komm ich nicht über 221... Geb ich mich halt damit zufrieden. 4.2 GHz reichen eigentlich auch, wollte nur mal sehen ob ich auch mehr hinbekomme...


----------



## Kigele (10. Juli 2017)

Servus,
Bin neu hier und hab mich entschlossen, mir auch nen 1336er zu gönnen 
Werde dafür wohl noch den alten RAM (4x4GB DDR3 1600MHz glaube ich), mein altes Lepa N500 Netzteil verwenden, Gehäuse, HDD und SSD.

Neu bestellt habe ich bisher die GTX 1060 und nen X5650.. dürfte beides die Woche ankommen.

Geplant sind noch ein neuer CPU Kühler und ein Mainboard..

Mainboard denke ich entweder ein Gigabyte (vermutlich UD3R) oder ein Asus P6T SE

Für den Lüfter bin ich noch offen und hoffe auf Erfahrungen eurerseits.

Ich hatte noch nichts mit OC am Hut, hab allerdings die letzten Tage hier relativ viel im Thread gelesen und fange jetzt auch mit den Begrifflichkeiten etwas an..

Mein Ziel sind eigentlich Minimum 4,0GHz, denke das ist möglich..

Lg Kigele


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juli 2017)

Beim ud3r nimmst du am besten das rev 2.0


----------



## Knogle (10. Juli 2017)

Wenn du Board brauchst meld dich mal


----------



## Kigele (10. Juli 2017)

Haha knogle, hast du etwa wieder Zuviel daheim? 
Ich schreib dir gleich mal ne PN 
Chris, ja wäre mir da auch am liebsten ... zwecks USB 3.0 und SATA 3


----------



## drizzler (10. Juli 2017)

Kigele schrieb:


> Haha knogle, hast du etwa wieder Zuviel daheim?
> Ich schreib dir gleich mal ne PN
> Chris, ja wäre mir da auch am liebsten ... zwecks USB 3.0 und SATA 3



Von der Sata 3 Performance brauchst du leider nicht viel erwarten,  da Marvel 9128.


----------



## Kigele (10. Juli 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> Von der Sata 3 Performance brauchst du leider nicht viel erwarten,  da Marvel 9128.



Okay..
Ja ist auch net so wild.. USB3 ist mir da wichtiger , deshalb wollte ich auch eher ein Gigabyte , da ich da notfalls noch per PCIe Nachrüsten könnte..
Daher auch das P6T SE statt dem normalen ..


----------



## Knogle (10. Juli 2017)

USB 3 kannste ja auch nachruesten genauso wie USB 3.1 oder M.2


----------



## Kigele (10. Juli 2017)

Joa hab ich ja gesagt ... dafür wäre aber ein 2. PCIe x16 Steckplatz nicht schlecht 

Kannst ja mal ne PN schreiben und sagen, was du da hast ...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juli 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> Von der Sata 3 Performance brauchst du leider nicht viel erwarten,  da Marvel 9128.


Bei der REV 2.0 hab ich immerhin 520 mb erreicht, so mies fand ich das nicht.


----------



## Knogle (10. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bei der REV 2.0 hab ich immerhin 520 mb erreicht, so mies fand ich das nicht.



Mit bisschen PCIe OC schafft man auch die 600


----------



## Kigele (10. Juli 2017)

Was habt ihr so für CPU Kühler drauf ?
Mein Scythe Katana 3 brauche ich dafür glaube ich nicht verwenden


----------



## Knogle (10. Juli 2017)

Brocken Eco fuer den dicken 6 Kerner mit OC


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juli 2017)

Wasser


----------



## Kigele (10. Juli 2017)

Ich werde mir wohl nen dicken Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 drauf schnallen.
Wie groß sind eure Netzteile gewählt ?
Ich hab ja noch die Leistungsschluckende GTX 1060 drin, die braucht glaube ich auch auf Maximaler Auslastung 120W.

Und mit meinem alten Lepa N500 will ich mir halt net alles zerschießen... daher würde ich auch n neues NT anschaffen .. fragt sich nur welches und in welcher Größenordnung


----------



## Knogle (10. Juli 2017)

Kann dir auch noch direkt ein 650er Netzteil mit vernuenftiger Qualitaet bieten  (DELTA)


----------



## Kigele (10. Juli 2017)

Liebend gern, wenn du jetzt noch nen ordentlichen CPU Kühler und 2 Gehäuse Lüfter übrig hast , würde ich das auch gleich noch übernehmen 
Hätte gerade n Sharkoon WPM700 aufm Schirm ...
Und 2 Arctic F9 92mm Gehäuselüfter


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juli 2017)

500W reicht, ich komme mit ner gtx780Ti und dem E5620 nicht auf diesen Verbrauch.


----------



## Knogle (10. Juli 2017)

Ich glaube der E5620 hat so ziemlich das beste Leistung pro Watt und Leistung pro Euro Verhaeltnis


----------



## Kigele (10. Juli 2017)

Hab jetzt aber den e5649 bestellt um 28€ beim sven


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juli 2017)

Ne, da ist der 1700 von amd besser


----------



## Pimplegionär (10. Juli 2017)

Ground schrieb:


> Ja, bin sicher. Hab grade anderswo gelesen das PCI-E auf 105 vllt was bringen kann? Sonst probier ich mal die Idee mit Windows...



Aber aufpassen ! den PCI-E über 110 kann ne SSD kaputt machen (Controller)  ,bei normalen Festplatten passiert nichts . 

Bei mir fängt die SSD bei 112 an zu spinnen ! Das sehe ich dann in der Ereignisanzeige unter Windows 10 Pro .


----------



## Knogle (10. Juli 2017)

Meine M.2 SSD hat sogar die 170 geschafft 
Da musste man dann die PCIe Spannung anheben, und sie hat keine CRC Error mehr ausgespuckt


----------



## Pimplegionär (10. Juli 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Meine M.2 SSD hat sogar die 170 geschafft
> Da musste man dann die PCIe Spannung anheben, und sie hat keine CRC Error mehr ausgespuckt



Bei mir hats das Bild zerrissen , dachte erst Monitor ist kaputt.


----------



## megasthenes (10. Juli 2017)

Seasonic M12IIEvo 520W und Scythe Fuma mit LC-CF-120-Tube-W 

kühlt janz jut das ganze und läuft auch.

Nebenher: Ich hab' meinen X5650 jetzt be 3,7GHz + Boost auf allen Kernen bis 4,0GHz, auf einzelnen bis 4,6GHz laufen. 1.344VCore.

Ganz nett so. Der E5649 war definitiv ne Gurke - der brauchte ab 3,6 GHz einfach absurd viel Spannung um überhaupt stabil zu werden. Vielleicht teste ich nächsten Monat mal noch ein weiteres Exemplar.

(Wenn dann jemand einen der gut Taktet abzugeben hat - oben Rechts ist mein Postfach  )

Gibt's vielleicht eine Empfehlung für einen 6C/12T zu vertretbarem Kurs der einen höheren Multiplikator hat als der E5649 aber nicht dieselben Probleme wie der X5650 auf dem MSI Board?
Wäre mir prinzipiell ganz lieb, wenn  ich den BCLK nicht all zu krass pushen muss, weil Uncore sich nicht manuell setzen lässt und das System mit QPI im Slow Modus gar nicht erst bis ins OS kommt.


----------



## Knogle (10. Juli 2017)

Pimplegionär schrieb:


> Bei mir hats das Bild zerrissen , dachte erst Monitor ist kaputt.



Deshalb mache ich das auch nur mit PCI Grafikkarte 
Bei 150MHz steigt meine Grafikkarte aus, LAN und Sound schon bei 120

Magst du den verkaufen?  den E5649?


----------



## Kigele (10. Juli 2017)

megasthenes schrieb:


> Der E5649 war definitiv ne Gurke - der brauchte ab 3,6 GHz einfach absurd viel Spannung um überhaupt stabil zu werden. Vielleicht teste ich nächsten Monat mal noch ein weiteres Exemplar



Ich werde von meinem berichten, wenn er dann übermorgen da ist und ich irgendwie an ein Board komme 
Ich hol mir glaub schon n neues Netzteil... die GraKa würde mich schon ärgern, wenns mir die Zerschießt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juli 2017)

Also n bissel pcie takt hoch geht ja, aber über 110MHz ist doch nicht wirklich sinnvoll.


----------



## Kigele (10. Juli 2017)

Ist das nicht allgemein schädlich für die PCIe Komponenten ?
Selbst bei 105MHz?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juli 2017)

Nicht so gravierend wie bei neueren Plattformen, aber gut ist sicher anders.


----------



## Kigele (10. Juli 2017)

Ja also werd ich das mit meiner 300€ GraKa nicht machen 
Habt ihr Tipps für ein Gut/Günstiges 550-700W Netzteil?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juli 2017)

Corsair vengeance 500/550m/650m oder PurePower 500/600.
Wenn das Geld da ist, würde ich aber ein Straight Power 500/600 oder CoolerMaster V550 nehmen


----------



## Kigele (10. Juli 2017)

Ich hab mal gehört Corsair sei bei Netzteilen ziemlich bescheiden?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juli 2017)

Die Modelle sind ok.

Es gibt auch mieses Zeug, aber die Vengeance sind etwa mit den PurePower 10 vergleichbar.
Die Straight power sind halt besser.

Wenn du was dazwischen suchst, das Cougar GX-S 550W ist auch gut.


----------



## Kigele (10. Juli 2017)

Okay wird wohl das Vengeance V650M..wegen 7€ Unterschied kauf ich nicht des 550er 
Jetzt fehlt nurnoch das Board ... da muss ich auf Knogle hoffen.. wäre der Hammer wenn das klappen würde


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Juli 2017)

Notfalls hab ich auch eines im Marktplatz, mit Kühler


----------



## Knogle (11. Juli 2017)

Kann gerne ein komplettes Bundle anbieten  mit Kuehler


----------



## Kigele (11. Juli 2017)

Würde sich anbieten 
Was für n Kühler, welches Board dann? 
Kannst ja schreiben, wieviel du willst (PN)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Juli 2017)

PC Games Hardware - Login

[V] MSI X58 Platinum mit i7 und Kühler; Gigabyte P555A mit Xeon X3430 (Bundle), HD3850 von Sapphire


----------



## Poolmane (11. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin dann auch mal auf den Westmere Zug aufgesprungen.

Mittlerweile habe ich vieles im Thread gelesen und einiges verstanden.  Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten und Ideen.

Ich habe mir jetzt ein MSI X58 Pro-e zugelegt mit 24 GB DDR-3 . Trotz jeglicher Hinweise habe ich nicht mehr beim bestellen daran gedacht und mir einen X5650 bestellt, der morgen kommt.

Jetzt ist ja immer davon gesprochen worden, das die Pro-e - X5650 nicht die optimale Lösung ist um das Potenzial auszuschöpfen.
Gibt es mittlerweile eine Lösung für den "Uncor Bug" oder "ist es wie es ist"?

Ich frage deshalb, weil ich dann den X5650 ohne auszupacken gleich wieder retouniere und stattdessen einen E5649 ordere.

Der "neue" PC sollte schon sein Potenzial ausschöpfen, ich möchte damit FHD/UHD rendern, Artwork betreiben  und aktuelle Spiele spielen.

Was meint ihr? Ist der E5649 Leistungsstärker und einfacherer zu "optimieren"? 

Vielen Dank führ eure Einschätzung 

LG Poolmane


----------



## Knogle (11. Juli 2017)

Fuer das MSI retournier den X5650 lieber


----------



## drizzler (11. Juli 2017)

e5649 kaufen oder einen Xeon X nehmen, der einen hohen Standard-Multi hat, x5675 (23 Multi), x5680(25), x5690(26) oder W3670 (24), W3680/90 (offener Multi bis 60+). Die CPUs sind dann wohl was teurer als der E5649, kannst damit aber das uncore Problem umschiffen (weniger bclk noetig und damit uncore niedriger) und sie potentiell allcore hoeher takten. 

Wie gut die sich aber auf dem MSI machen kann ich persoenlich nicht sagen, da ich selbst keins habe.


----------



## drizzler (11. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bei der REV 2.0 hab ich immerhin 520 mb erreicht, so mies fand ich das nicht.



Jo sequentiell geht's auch (auch wenn man wegen der x1 Anbindung auf 500mb limitiert ist bei Standard PCIe Takt), doch leider sind die Random Read/Write Werte bei dem Chip nicht so pralle und schlechter als bei dem ICH10R Sata II, was ja als OS - Laufwerk relevant waere.

Aber wer da auf maximale Performance wert legt kauft sich eh ne 950 pro mit Adapter oder fummelt die DUET Loesung hin, auch wenn hier dann PCIe 2.0 wieder bremst.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Juli 2017)

Konnte ich mit ner Toshiba VX500-512GB nicht feststellen.


----------



## drizzler (11. Juli 2017)

Ich hatte das "Problem"  mit jedem Board welches den 9128 Chip hatte und meiner Samsung 850 Evo (256 GB), egal ob Windows oder Marveltreiber (das Netz ist auch voll von schlechten Erfahrungen mit dem Chip).  Biosmods mit aktuelleren Firmwares fuer den Chip brachten geringfuegig Verbesserungen.

vll hauts ja der Controller deiner SSD wieder raus, ist ja auch was neuer


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Juli 2017)

Mir ist so, als wenn das beim Rev. 2.0 ein anderer Chip war 
Ich merke aber gerade, dass es doch weniger war.
Allerdings ist es so, dass man trotzdem ein angenehmeres System hat am Sata3 als am Sata2 
N bissel Vergleichswertegibts hier:
[User-Review] Toshiba/OCZ VX500 und der Rest der Bande


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Juli 2017)

War der 9128 nicht der Chip ohne Trim Support?


----------



## drizzler (11. Juli 2017)

Fehlender Trimsupport lag an den Marveltreibern. Wurde irgendwann mal hinzugefuegt, frag mich aber nicht nach der Version . Mit den Standard-Windowstreibern ging/geht Trim aber auch.


----------



## Pimplegionär (11. Juli 2017)

Aber im Alltag merkt man den Unterschied zwischen SATA2 und SATA3 doch nicht so ? 

Auf meinem Board ist SATA3 von Marvell , USB 3.0 und Bluetooth . Ich habe 2 SATA3 Anschlüsse die auch im RAID laufen können , IDE hat es auch noch . 

Beim SATA3 komme ich auf ~380 MB/s Lesen und 260 MB/s Schreiben , ist ne Samsung 830 mit 128 GB . Die Zugriffszeiten sind etwas schlechter als unter SATA2, aber merken tut man es nicht .

Habe aber alles an SATA2 hängen , weil in einigen Test´s der Marvell nicht so doll sei, aber er unterstützt TRIM ! 

Mal ne andere Frage wegen HPET , im BIOS ist es aktiviert seit 5 Jahren aber unter WINDOWS 10 nicht standardmäßig, ich habe WIN 10 Pro auch erst vor einem halben Jahr über WIN 7 64bit drübergebügelt.  Ich bin die Tage darauf im Netz 
gestossen und habe es manuell über CMD aktiviert . Ich konnte nie CS:GO spielen, weil ich alle paar Sekunden solche Ruckler und Sprünge hatte . Seit der Aktivierung läufst  .War Zufall das ich es gestartet habe. Ich habe da ganze mit WinTimeTester ausgelesen und es war tatsächlich aus im Windows , Das Problem hat WIN 7 und 8 nicht ,da es standardmäßig an ist .
Macht sich HPET irgenwie bemerkbar bei Prime95 oder irgendwelchen anderen Programmen ?


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Juli 2017)

Gut wieder was gelernt bezüglich des Trimbefehls.


----------



## Ollithehub (11. Juli 2017)

So jetzt mal an die übertaktet und deren Einschätzung. 

Habe hier in meinem Keller nen Ga ud7 Board. 
Habe mir vor einiger Zeit mal nen x5660 gegönnt. Hatte ihn einfach auf 4 ghz eingestellt und gut. Am Wochenende hat sich nach nen bisschen Ryzen Frust mich der übertaktungswahn gepackt und konnte ihn bei 4,8 ghz im Prime stabil betreiben. Vcore lag bei 1,48v.
Wie schnell ist er mit dem Takt verglichen mit nen Amd 1800x spieletechnisch?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Juli 2017)

Spieletechnisch wohl gleich, da zu 98,8% die GPU begrenzt.

Hast du da ein GA-x58-ud7 Rev.1.0?
Wenn ja geh gut damit um!


----------



## drizzler (11. Juli 2017)

Phasenneid? ;D


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Juli 2017)

Ein bisschen


----------



## megasthenes (11. Juli 2017)

Mein X5650 scheint ein echtes OC-Biest zu sein. 3.8 GHz + Boost auf 4.3 mit nur 1.32VCore, QPI 1,27, CPU PLL 1.65, RAM 1.5 bei 1520 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T

Fast schade, dass bei dem Chip das Board limitiert. Da wäre noch einiges drin... :-/

In 'n anderes Board als das MSI X58 Pro-E investieren wäre jedoch ziemlich daneben..zudem es ja an sich n solides Board ist.


----------



## Ollithehub (11. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Spieletechnisch wohl gleich, da zu 98,8% die GPU begrenzt.
> 
> Hast du da ein GA-x58-ud7 Rev.1.0?
> Wenn ja geh gut damit um!



Natürlich
Schöne 24 Phasen [emoji3]

Ich habe echt Bock den Ryzen wieder raus zu werden und dem x58 nochmal ein 2tes leben zu geben.

Wenn es interessiert.
der Ryzen ist ne super klasse CPU, sehr sehr schnell. Und erzeugt echt wenig verlustleistung. Nur leider kann man da nicht so viel tweacken. Bei 4 ghz iss Feierabend. Da macht der Xeon einfach mehr Spaß [emoji16].




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ollithehub (11. Juli 2017)

Habe übrigens noch nen Ga x58 extreme hier. 
Leider laufen bei dem nur noch 2 RAM slots 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Juli 2017)

Olli, das glaub ich dir ka echt gerne.

Wobei ich dem Ryzen, wenn ich ihn hätte, den Vorzug im Alltag geben würde. Nur ein Neukauf lohnt bei mir eben nicht.

Ich hab ja auch ein defektes ud7 hier, des muss ich mal reparieren.


----------



## Ollithehub (11. Juli 2017)

Nochmal so eine Frage. 
Wie sieht es eigentlich bei der maximalen zulässigen CPU Spannung für das Board aus. 
Die CPU ging trotz 1,48v nicht über 60grad.
Temptechnisch ist somit noch einiges an Luft nach oben und die CPUs kosten ja echt nix mehr.




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## megasthenes (11. Juli 2017)

Womit kühlst du? <60°C bei 1,48V ist heftig. Da brauchste ja nen Gletscher im Garten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Juli 2017)

Ethylalkohol in nem Kondensator-Kreislauf


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juli 2017)

? Kondensatorkreislauf? Wie darf ich mirn das Vorstellen?^^
Von wegen verklebte CPUs sind Hitzköpfe. Hab mir für meine NAS nen G4400 geholt. Der rennt aktuel testweise 3Ghz @ 0,975v. Das höchste was ich in 20min Prime hinbekommen habe war 37°C bei nem Hyper 212 Evo @ 5v (in dem Fractal Design R5) xD. Sobald ich eine dauerhafte dokumentation der Temps + im Optimalfall nen Graphen hinbekomme (Unter Linux) werd ich das jetzt aber mal lassen. Auch wenn es quasi unmöglich ist mit dem teil in den Overheat zu rennen mag ich blind heizen lassen einfach absolut nicht.


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Juli 2017)

Das sind aber sehr utopische Temperaturen, welche Temperaturen hast du denn im Idle? Wenn du unter Prime nicht einmal 40°C hast, müsste dir der Sensor ja ohne Last beinahe Raumtemperatur anzeigen (was ja absolut unmöglich ist).

Ich meine ein kleiner undervolteter Zweikerner ist ne andere Liga als ein Vierkerner mit SMT und 1GHz mehr an Takt, aber das finde ich dennoch seltsam. Mein G3258 läuft mit 0.8V, zugegeben in einem viel kleineren Gehäuse und nur mit maximal 200rpm, aber selbst der liegt bei mindestens 35°C im Idle.

@Kondensatorkreislauf: Verdampfen und Verflüssigen lautet hier das Zauberwort


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2017)

Eumel, jo, genau 

Aber ich hatte mit dem X5650 von Lord hier auch IdleTemps unter 20° auf einzelnen Kernen, sogar unter Luft.

Die wärmeren Kerne waren bei etwa 27°C


Das diese Werte totaler Quark sind, ist mir klar, aber anzeigen kann das System sowas 
Unter Last waren auch keine 65°C zu sehen, auch unter Luft.

Aber jetzt eben der entscheidende Punkt, das Steht im Keller bei grob 14°C Raumtemp


----------



## Knogle (12. Juli 2017)

Wenn jemand ganz viele Triple Channel DDR3 Kits braucht bitte melden ja?


----------



## Ollithehub (12. Juli 2017)

megasthenes schrieb:


> Womit kühlst du? <60°C bei 1,48V ist heftig. Da brauchste ja nen Gletscher im Garten.



Das Testsystem steht im Keller und ich kühle mit ner corsair h110 im offenen Aufbau. 
Ja die Temps sind klasse.
Aber mal zu meiner Frage. Was kann den so ein Board ab


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ganz viele Triple Channel DDR3 Kits braucht bitte melden ja?


Wenn es 4GB Module oder gar 8GB Module sind? Taktraten?


----------



## Knogle (12. Juli 2017)

4GB Low Profile und/oder normale Module, mit Epilda und Kingston Chips drauf, schaffen bei mir auf Anhieb 1600MHz, bin jetzt kein RAM OCler und habe nie in meinem Leben RAM OC betrieben deshalb keine Ahnung 
Sehen noch aus wie neu.
8GB duerfte ich auch da haben

Von den 4ern habe ich 48 Stueck da


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juli 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Das sind aber sehr utopische Temperaturen, welche Temperaturen hast du denn im Idle? Wenn du unter Prime nicht einmal 40°C hast, müsste dir der Sensor ja ohne Last beinahe Raumtemperatur anzeigen (was ja absolut unmöglich ist).
> 
> Ich meine ein kleiner undervolteter Zweikerner ist ne andere Liga als ein Vierkerner mit SMT und 1GHz mehr an Takt, aber das finde ich dennoch seltsam. Mein G3258 läuft mit 0.8V, zugegeben in einem viel kleineren Gehäuse und nur mit maximal 200rpm, aber selbst der liegt bei mindestens 35°C im Idle.
> 
> @Kondensatorkreislauf: Verdampfen und Verflüssigen lautet hier das Zauberwort



Ah genau das wars xD Ich kam nimmer drauf-.- Wusste ich hatte es schonmal gehört/ gelesen.
Öh also laut Bios 30°C und in Linux sagt es zwischen 29-31°C bei 23°C Raumtemp.
Wie gesagt ich hab das mit den Graphen unter Linux nochnicht hinbekommen, damit würde es klappen. Im schlimmsten Falle muss ich für den stabilitätdtest und Undervolting ausloten Windoof installieren.

Naja die 3inzuge geeignete HW die ich ansonsten hatte war der x5670. den als NAS sprengt mir die Stromrechnung xD


----------



## Ground (12. Juli 2017)

Hast du etwa alle restlichen x58 Pro Bundles vor Ebay gerettet? Gibt ja auf einmal keine mehr
Und ne, sorry, hab schon Vollbestückung mit 6x4GB, die soweit auch ganz gut laufen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Juli 2017)

@Chris: ja, weiß ich doch, dass die Sensoren und/oder die Software manchmal komische Sachen anzeigen. Aber man weiß ja nie, wenn er da in irgendnem 5°C Weinkeller sitzt 

@Noxx: 31°C Idle und 37°C Last? Klingt interessant  X5670 als NAS, ist doch cool  Ne für sowas reicht so ein kleiner Zweikerner mit hoher IPC sehr gut.


----------



## Aslinger (12. Juli 2017)

Der X5600er macht sich jetzt sehr beliebt, man beachte vor allem die Videaufrufe! Man kann sich glücklich schätzen, anno 2008-2009 auf S1366 gesetzt zu haben. Wer dachte jemals daran, dass diese Plattform 9 Jahre später noch immer konkurrenzfähig bleibt. 

Gaming mit 20€ CPU?! i7 KILLER - Test/Review - YouTube


----------



## Ground (12. Juli 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Tricks um den Turbo auf dem MSI x58 Pro-E vernünftig zum Laufen zu bringen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2017)

Aslinger, aus dem HWL Thread geklaut?


----------



## Knogle (12. Juli 2017)

Ja 1,5V Spannung 
Joa habe glaube ich 6 Bundles (?) gekauft, habe aber auch noch verdammt viel Rest hier von den Zeiten als ich den Artikel geschrieben habe


----------



## Aslinger (12. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Aslinger, aus dem HWL Thread geklaut?



Nein, selbst entdeckt vor über einer Woche. Youtbe hat es mir als nächstes Video vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2017)

Ahso, ich habs heute morgen in nem HWL Theead gesehen. Da bringt es aber nicht, was der TE möchte


----------



## megasthenes (12. Juli 2017)

Ground schrieb:


> Hast du etwa alle restlichen x58 Pro Bundles vor Ebay gerettet? Gibt ja auf einmal keine mehr
> Und ne, sorry, hab schon Vollbestückung mit 6x4GB, die soweit auch ganz gut laufen.



Gestern gab's noch welche. Davor war aber ein paar Tage nix.

Ruf mal bei second-it an - vielleicht teilen die dir ja mit, woran's liegt. Am Bestand scheint's kaum zu liegen.

Vielleicht kommen die mit Wiedereinstellen nicht nach...


----------



## megasthenes (12. Juli 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ja 1,5V Spannung
> Joa habe glaube ich 6 Bundles (?) gekauft, habe aber auch noch verdammt viel Rest hier von den Zeiten als ich den Artikel geschrieben habe



Du kommst jetzt mit Cryptominern auf meine List, Brudi :>


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2017)

What? 
Knogle zerstört die Hardware doch nicht 

Außerdem treiben 10 Boards wohl kaum den Preis hoch.

Und das Thema Cryptominig ist sehr speziell. Da kannst du aber auch nicht einfach „Spinner“ sagen, da ist immerhin ein finanzwirtschaftliches Interesse von Finanzteansaktionen hinter.
Aber Mining auf 1366 lohnt ja nicht.


----------



## Ground (12. Juli 2017)

megasthenes schrieb:


> Gestern gab's noch welche. Davor war aber ein paar Tage nix.
> 
> Ruf mal bei second-it an - vielleicht teilen die dir ja mit, woran's liegt. Am Bestand scheint's kaum zu liegen.
> 
> Vielleicht kommen die mit Wiedereinstellen nicht nach...



Hab doch schon eins  Hab grad eh kein Geld über mir nocheins zu holen - bräuchte dann auch noch nen Kühler und noch nen Xeon...

Denke mal bevor ich das mache versuch ich eher weiter mal meinen Xeon über 4.2 GHz zu pushen... Bisher leider kein Erfolg in Sicht, auch mit allen Tricks die mir bisher genannt wurden bootet der nicht. An Temperaturen und Spannungen liegts sicher nicht - der bootet stabil mit 1,25V Vcore auf 4,2GHz(221x19), aber auch mit allen anderen Spannungen hoch, QPI Slow Mode(und den anderen Sachen - will jetzt nicht wieder alles auflisten), Vcore auf 1,3 bekomm ich nichtmal 222 zum booten...
Temperaturen sind alle im grünen Bereich, mit aktuellen Spannungen liege ich mit der CPU auf ~60°C (Package, wärmster Kern bei ~64°C) und 55°C beim Chipsatz...
SetFSB hatte ich auch ausprobiert, friert auch mit 222 sofort ein.


----------



## megasthenes (12. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> What?
> Knogle zerstört die Hardware doch nicht
> 
> Außerdem treiben 10 Boards wohl kaum den Preis hoch.
> ...



Er kauft mir die Bundles weg. Das reicht schon


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2017)

Ach quatsch,  der sichert die nur für uns.


----------



## Poolmane (12. Juli 2017)

Nochmal auf meine Frage zurück zu kommen.

Der E5649 lässt sich ohne Probleme ausreizen?  Besteht da auch das Uncore Problem? 

@ Knogle, du hast also den Rest aufgekauft  Ich habe zum Glück eher bestellt und mir ein Bundle gesichert. Nun sagte mir der Verkäufer, dass es sich entgegen der Beschreibung um MSI X58 Pro-e (mit E)  handelt. Als es ankam sah ich das es eben das Pro ohne "E" ist. 

Da ich SLI in naher Zukunft plane, stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich zB. den Bios des Pro-E auf das ohne "E" flashen kann, damit SLI läuft.
Ist euch bekannt ob es weitere Unterschiede in den beiden Version Pro und Pro-E gibt?

LG


----------



## Scenz (12. Juli 2017)

Poolmane schrieb:


> Nochmal auf meine Frage zurück zu kommen.
> 
> Der E5649 lässt sich ohne Probleme ausreizen?  Besteht da auch das Uncore Problem?
> 
> ...


Ich denke mal, dass du das Bios ruhig crossflashen kannst. Beim Asus Pt6 SE kann man fast jedes andere Asus Bios der 1366 Serie flashen (außer Rampage Bios). So kann man bspw. SLI beim SE freischalten.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poolmane (12. Juli 2017)

@Scenz, Danke für deine Antwort. 

Vielleicht kann jemand definitv etwas dazu sagen


----------



## Knogle (12. Juli 2017)

Ein MSI X58 Pro-E ist ein angemaltes MSI X58 Pro mit anderen Kühlkörpern  Elektrisch identisch


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ein MSI X58 Pro-E ist ein angemaltes MSI X58 Pro mit anderen Kühlkörpern  Elektrisch identisch



Als die Kühlkörper noch gekühlt haben und nicht nur schick aussehen, wie bei X299.


----------



## Poolmane (12. Juli 2017)

Also kann ich problemlos den letzten aktuellen Bios vom Pro-E nehmen und ihn auf das Pro flashen?

Gibt es Bios Empfehlungen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2017)

SLI bekommst du ohne Probleme zum laufen, notfalls sogar mit 2 gtx1060 und ohne Bridge 
Ich helf dir dann 

Edit:
Ich hab schon zwei gtx750Ti im SLI gehabt, so wie zwei gtx285 auf nem ga p55a ud3.


----------



## Poolmane (12. Juli 2017)

Hey Chris, sehr lieb von dir! 

Ich wollte nur wissen, ob ich das so mit dem Pro-E Bios machen kann. Ich möchte jetzt ungern daran arbeiten, basteln und optimieren, wenn sich nachher rausstellt, dass nicht alles so funktioniert, wie mit dem Pro-E

Sli ist erstmal nicht angedacht, jedoch möchte ich mir die Option natürlich offen halten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2017)

Sli ist nur eine Treibermodifikation, im Ernstfall.


----------



## Poolmane (12. Juli 2017)

Also meinst du SLI ist eher was mit Treibern?
Lieber nicht den Pro-E Bios auf das Pro aufspielen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2017)

Das weiß ich nicht, aber nach aussage von Knogle, wohl ja
Beim x58 platinum gehts aber auch, das neueste bios, mit sechskernunterstützung gibt es nur als sli-bios.


----------



## drizzler (12. Juli 2017)

Habt ihr mit der neuen CPU-Z Version auch das Problem, dass die Core-Speed und der Multiplier entweder garnicht und / oder nur die Idle-Frequenz angezeigt werden?


----------



## Ground (12. Juli 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> Habt ihr mit der neuen CPU-Z Version auch das Problem, dass die Core-Speed und der Multiplier entweder garnicht und / oder nur die Idle-Frequenz angezeigt werden?



Ja, hab mich vorhin auch gewundert. VCore wird bei mir auch oft nicht angezeigt


----------



## megasthenes (12. Juli 2017)

VCore wird wieder angezeigt - war in der vorigen Version futsch, Multi nur Idle.

Knogle, lass mal wissen, wenn du einen guten E5649 abzugeben hast 
Habe noch keinen Marktplatzzugang. Muss vorher noch etwas hier spammen 

Hab' mir jetzt mal noch für 80,- 'ne Termaltake Water 3.0 280 bestellt... ist wohl im Phanteks P400TGE schlauer als LuKü.


----------



## Poolmane (12. Juli 2017)

Ich habe jetzt den Bios erfolgreich geflasht, scheinbar ist das was man an Bios Dateien bei MSI laden alles ein der selbe Klump.

Mit dem alten Bios hat er meine uralt NV 8800GTS nicht erkannt und mit dem neuen Bios ist alles super und das Bild wird direkt in 1920x1080 ausgegeben


----------



## Kigele (13. Juli 2017)

Boah freu ich mich auf das Board.. wenn ichs dann hoffentlich nächste Woche kriege..
Habe mir jetzt auch noch einiges dazu gekauft..
Mein anfangs gedachtes Budget von ca 400 ist ausversehen auf ca 670€ gestiegen ... jetzt ist dann aber finito ! 
Gehäuse, GTX1060, paar Lüfter, Netzteil, USB 3 PCIe karte, 1x X5660 (aus China) und 1x E5649...
Bzgl des E5649 werde ich mich melden, wenn alles soweit läuft..


----------



## Knogle (13. Juli 2017)

Welches Board wirds denn? 
Achja leider waren gut 1/3 der Boards bei den Hetzner Bundles defekt


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Juli 2017)

Für die 670€ hätteste aber auch ne aktuellere Plattform bekommen (Sockel 1150/1151 mit nem i5 drauf o.ä.), nur so am Rande erwähnt


----------



## Knogle (13. Juli 2017)

Oder Ryzen R7 1700 mit Board


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Juli 2017)

Stimmt, 300€ CPU, 100€ Board, Rest für die Grafikkarte. Doof, dass der Markt gerade total verhunzt ist für die Dinger.


----------



## Kigele (13. Juli 2017)

@Knogle
Ehm n MSI X58 Platinum, wenn der Chris mitspielt 
Wieviel hattest davon gesamt und welche? 
@euMelBeumel
für das Board und CPU sind ja jetzt nur ~160€ (ohne 2. CPU ca 130€) drauf gegangen... 
fast die Hälfte macht ja schon die GTX1060 aus mit ~300€
~70€ Netzteil
~50€ Case
~60€ für 2 CPUs
~35€ für mehrere Lüfters
~15€ PCIe Karte mit USB 3.0 intern/extern
~5€ WLP
Joa und dann fehlt noch s MB
Da hoff ich mal, dass Chris mir das dann auch verkauft, wie ers gesagt hat, ist n fairer/guter preis in meinen Augen!

Da hätte ich sicherlich 800-900 aufwärts geblättert für n neueres System, mit vermutlich weniger Spaß und Leistung 
Ich will jetzt schon auch ma ordentlich overclocken ..


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Juli 2017)

Wenn du natürlich auf Spaß und herumspielen der Einstellungen aus bist, dann ist das schon richtig so. Bei dem Ryzen hättest du halt so ziemlich die gleiche Leistung, bei weniger Verbrauch und modernerer Plattform. Das System würde dann "stehen " und seine Dienste verrichten, gut ein paar MHz mehr gingen noch, aber das wars dann auch.

Wenn du Spaß daran hast, mach. Ich hätte für das Geld ne neue Plattform gekauft, kann es aber absolut nachvollziehen. Habe jetzt auch schon so einiges in Sockel 1366 Hardware gesteckt


----------



## Knogle (13. Juli 2017)

Mindestens 3 der X58 Pro sind kaputt.
1 MSI X58 Pro-E habe ich vorhin noch aufgespürt das läuft

Bon mit meinem Ryzen R7 1700 maximal zufrieden 
1700 Cinebench


----------



## Kigele (13. Juli 2017)

Verbrauch ist nicht so wild..
Ich will eigentlich nur n System, welches mir wieder die nächsten 3-4-5-6 Jahre evtl hält und alle spiele drauf laufen (nicht Ultra, nicht 4K... einfach flüssig laufen mit vllt Minimum 25-30FPS auf Full HD)
Ich bin vielleicht dann wieder so 1-2 höchstens 3 mal die Woche am Rechner und daddel so bissl zur Gaudi.. für mehr hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Zeit, weil ich mit 20 jungen Jahren auch viel unterwegs bin..
Wie bereits erwähnt, hab ich hier aktuell n Phenom II X4 955 mit ner Radeon HD6850 im alten case verbaut (hatte ich mir mit 13 damals gekauft, also gut 6,5 Jahre her) ... das hats mir bis vor kurzem getan... jetzt hab ich wieder Bock auf daddeln und zum Beispiel Battlegrounds läuft ganz und garnicht..

Und ich bin dann so n Typ Mensch, den etwas ankotzt, wenn etwas net funktioniert, netmal mit Kompromissen.. und dann mache ich einfach... außerdem ist das ne nette Beschäftigung grade für mich, wo ich auch wieder dazu lernen kann..

Außerdem: es gab Urlaubsgeld !


----------



## Knogle (13. Juli 2017)

Wobei da Ryzen echt angebrachter wäre


----------



## Kigele (13. Juli 2017)

Meinst ?
Ich dachte, wenns soweit ist und die CPU netmehr reicht, waren das 150€, vermutlich ne Menge Spaß und ich nehm einfach dann wieder Geld in die Hand und hol mir was aktuelleres .. die graka wird mir ne ganze Weile halten denke ich ..

Achja Thema Urlaubsgeld.. kann ich au net alles fürn PC rausblasen, da ich tatsächlich in 2 Wochen noch in Urlaub gehe und dieser dementsprechend mit ca1000€ diesen Monat eingeplant ist ... quasi ist das Urlaubsgeld wirklich für Urlaub ..


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Juli 2017)

Wie gesagt, was du mit deinem Geld machst, ist dein Ding. Die Grafikkarte ist wahrscheinlich das erste was dann in Zukunft (in den nächsten Jahren) gewechselt wird, die haben den geringsten Lebenszyklus. Wenn du nur mal ab und an spielst, ist es sicher beinahe egal welche der beiden Plattformen du nimmst. Als "Wappnung für die Zukunft" wäre der Ryzen definitiv die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Knogle (13. Juli 2017)

Zumindest ich persoehnlich haette es nicht so gemacht.
Haette lieber nochmal 100 Euro draufgelegt, mir den R5 1600 fuer 200 geholt und so wie ich ein billig A350 Board fuer 50, da waerst mit 250 gut 15% schneller als ein i7 5820k bei gleichem Takt, und einem Stromverbrauch von maximal 70W 
Hatte ja auch den R5 1600


----------



## Kigele (13. Juli 2017)

Okay..
Wenns von der CPU nahezu egal ist, in meinem Fall, dann führe ich das Fort, was ich gerade plane mit dem 1366er 

Wenn die GraKa dann limitiert, ist es halt so und ich muss aufrüsten.. 
wegen Stromverbrauch mach ich mir da kein wirklichen kopf, wäre was anderes, wenn da nachher wirklich mehr als 300W Differenz wäre.. aber bei 2 mal die Woche 3-4 Stunden daddeln/surfen.. ne da is des net so wild für mich, da ich ja eh nicht im Ansatz plane irgendwie 24/7 betrieb zu haben ..

Da just in Moment der nette Hermes Mann da war und den E5649 vorbei gebracht hat


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2017)

das mit dem Board bekommen wir hin


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Juli 2017)

Hauptsache ist, du hast nen ordentliches Netzteil für die 70€ geholt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2017)

Corsair Vengeance 650M ist von ihm geplant, ich hab ihn etwas beraten, wobei ich ihm auch sagte, dass das 550 reicht


----------



## Kigele (13. Juli 2017)

Und ich dachte, wegen 7€ lass ich zur Ausnahme nicht den Schwaben raushängen... obwohl ich einer bin 

Chris.. sogar bestellt und morgen da


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Juli 2017)

@Chris: ja, für das Geld geht's kaum besser. Gute Wahl


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2017)

Cougar GX-S wäre nen hauch besser, aber dafür ohne Kabelmanagement, es ist aber definitiv ne gute Basisstromversorgung für ein 1366, zumal die GPU wohl kauf über 150W kommt, als komplette Karte.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Juli 2017)

Das Whisper vllt noch, aber da sind es dann Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Kigele (13. Juli 2017)

Ich bin euch allen ja auch echt dankbar, für die Tipps und Ratschläge und Berichte, die ihr hier überall postet und mir per PN gebt. Fettes Lob an alle hier, ihr sagt ja auch nur eure Meinung, dass ihr Ryzen eher genommen hättet in meinem Fall.
ich will nicht wie ein unbelehrbarer vorkommen, falls das so rüber gekommen ist... sehe im 1366 halt, dass es was ordentliches sein kann bei minimalstem Geld..

Und wenn ich in 2-3-4 Jahren kein Spiel mehr spielen würde, könnte ich den Rechner bis zum abrauchen immernoch zum Surfen/iTunes und bürokram verwenden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2017)

Das mag ich persönlich nicht, zumal das über 550W lauter ist.

Edit:
@Kigele, natürlich, und gerade wir hier sind auch nicht böse, bei einer bewussten Entscheidung für 1366, aber ein bissel Nachteil wirst du schon merken.
Es wird aber gehen und du wirst, gerade mit dem rel. sparsamen x58 Platinum sicher keine extremen Stromverbräuche haben.
Wenn du die Phasenkontrolle entsprechend einstellst und mit Ofsets arbeitest, wirst du n rel. sparsames System bekommen.


----------



## kmf (13. Juli 2017)

Ich bau am Wochenende mein Ryzen-Sys zusammen. Das zieht gezwungenermaßen in das Gehäuse vom x5650 ein, will net noch mehr ausgeben, als ich bis jetzt schon gelatzt hab - Urlaubsgeld adieu.   
Jemand ne Ahnung für wieviel ich mein EVGA-Board, CPU + Ram verhökern kann?  Board verfügt über Fullcover-Wakü. Die Luftis liegen aber noch in der Ovp. Ich denk aus meinem Monetentief wird mich das aber auch nicht rausreißen, aber zum rumliegen ist es irgendwie zu schade. CPU läuft ohne viel Hickhack im Bios auf geschmeidigen 4Ghz bei ~ 1,2V.
Bei dem Board geht PCI-e-OC allerdings nur bis max 105 - drüber gibts kein Inet mehr.

PS: Ich hasse Wasserkühlung - wenn ich jetzt schon dran denke, was da am WE auf mich zukommt ...


----------



## Spieler22 (13. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> What?
> Aber Mining auf 1366 lohnt ja nicht.



Also mein Asus P6X58D_Premium mit i7 920 auf 2Ghz@0,85V/4GB DDR3 1200@1,3V zieht mit 4x r9 290 im Idle ca 130w. Je Grafikkarte dürften das aber schon gute 20W sein. Unter Last durch Prime zieht das System dann 135W, also 5 Watt für die CPU  
Beim Minen sind es 950W bis 1KW.

Was ich damit sagen will. Ob das Board und CPU nun 30W oder 50W brauchen spielt keine Rolle. Wenn man Ahnung von x58 hat und die Boards günstig bekommen kann( oder schon hat ) bieten sie relativ viele PCI E Slots für wenig Geld bzw sind überhaupt verfügbar und die CPUs praktisch umsonst  . 
Die ganzen speziellen Mining Boards mit 6x PciE sind ja auf 100 Jahre ausverkauft. Das Rampage 2 was ich noch auf Halde habe. hat 5 PciE und wird bald zu meinem P6X58D dazu kommen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2017)

Dazu müsste man mal wissen, welches EVGA, da gabs einige.
Rein so vom Thema Sammler dürfte das Board aber deutlich über 100€ liegen, CPU um die 25€, RAM je nach Modulgröße und Takt, ...


----------



## kmf (13. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dazu müsste man mal wissen, welches EVGA, da gabs einige.
> Rein so vom Thema Sammler dürfte das Board aber deutlich über 100€ liegen, CPU um die 25€, RAM je nach Modulgröße und Takt, ...


 	EVGA E759 CLASSIFIED LIMITED EDITION 3-Way SLi (x16) & NF200 EATX

^^ falls Bock hast guck in meine Sig - bis auf die Graka und die hinzugekommenen SSDs stimmt noch alles


----------



## Kigele (13. Juli 2017)

Chris, selbst wenn ich n kleinen Unterschied bemerken würde (hab nirgends ein ryzen referenzsystem in der Gegend), freue ich mich trotzdem, da weniger Geld ausgegeben zu haben und trotzdem was gutes zu haben ..(ohgott der Schwabe..  )

Ja ich wollte halt auch einfach Danke sagen, dass man hier so hilfsbereit ist und auch gute Tipps gibt, wo ein Außenstehender jetzt nicht direkt aufm Schirm hätte oder vielleicht nicht so direkt wahrnimmt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2017)

Kigele, sehr gern, Danke für das Kompliment 

@kmf, sorry, hab eben nur Tapatalk an.


----------



## Ground (13. Juli 2017)

Ein weiterer Vorteil von dem alten Sockel ist aber auch die pure Menge an RAM die man mit den Bundles bekommt - versucht mal anderswo 24 GB DDR3 (non-ecc) für 130€ zu bekommen... Das Board (und der extra i7) sind quasi umsonst dabei


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2017)

Wozu non-ECC? Viele der 1366 Boards fressen sogar 16gb reg ecc Riegel


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Juli 2017)

Ich hatte für meine 48GiB G.Skill damals 130€ bezahlt, als der RAM einem noch hinterher geworfen wurde


----------



## Ground (13. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wozu non-ECC? Viele der 1366 Boards fressen sogar 16gb reg ecc Riegel



Weil der beim Board-Bundle dabei war 
War auch schon am überlegen mir 6 8GB ECC Riegel zu bestellen und den normalen RAM zu verhökern, aber mir reichen die 24 GB schon...


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Juli 2017)

Ob ich mal versuchen sollte 12 x 16GiB Module zu installieren?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2017)

Versuch es


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Juli 2017)

Dann bin ich aber arm. Die kosten ja soviel, wie das restliche System wert ist


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2017)

Die verlieren aber auch wenig wert.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Juli 2017)

Bis ich das System verkaufe/aufgebe sind die garantiert nichts mehr wert


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2017)

Dann würd eich es doch eher lassen 
Ich hab aktuell 24GB im Main-1366, die brauch ich aber gar nicht.

Irgendwo vermisse ich auch einen M393B5273CH0-YH9, keine ahnung wo ich den hin hab. Wenn ich pech habe, ist der irgendwo im Müll gelandet :-\


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Juli 2017)

Ich hatte auf meinem UD3R auch 24 GiB und nie gebraucht. Also es war ab und an gut, dass sie da waren (Photoshop o.ä.) aber richtig gebraucht? Eher nicht. Und jetzt schau in meine Signatur...


----------



## Kigele (13. Juli 2017)

Hm...
Ich hab 16GB RAM... reicht das etwa net ?
Muss ich Geld ausgeben?
Hab gestern in CPU-Z gekuckt welche RAM das sind.. es sind Corsair XMS 3 1333 MHz (4x4GB)

Knogle sagte ja, er hätte noch ausreichend Arbeitsspeicher da


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2017)

Nutz erst mal 3x 4


----------



## Kigele (13. Juli 2017)

Also einen dann weglassen ? Wegen triple Channel?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2017)

Jo, es sei denn du willst dual channel nutzen, das geht natürlich au


----------



## Kigele (13. Juli 2017)

Bringt das viel Unterschied ?
Ich werd dann einen weg lassen und im nächsten Monat noch ein 2x 4GB Kit kaufen.. 
da wäre es am besten das gleiche Modell zu nehmen oder ?


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Juli 2017)

Im Idealfall ja, wenn es zu überteuert ist o.ä. geht natürlich auch ein Kit mit gleichen Specs von nem anderen Hersteller.


----------



## Kigele (13. Juli 2017)

Sind 67€ bei 2x4 GB 1333MHz mit CL9-9-9-24 irgendwie überteuert ?
Wenns okay geht, hol ich mir das nächsten Monat, sofern Bedarf besteht


----------



## Knogle (13. Juli 2017)

Bei mir kriegste das guenstiger  Fuer weniger als die Haelfte


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Juli 2017)

Kauf definitiv gebraucht, da zahlst du ~30€ Und RAM hat praktisch keinen Verschleiß.


----------



## drizzler (14. Juli 2017)

Kigele schrieb:


> Also einen dann weglassen ? Wegen triple Channel?



Du kannst auch deine 16GB im Fake-Triple belegen : Slot 1,2,4 und 6. Dann werden Ramzugriffe mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 75% im T-C erfolgen, 25% dann im Singlechannel. 
Wuerde aber dann eher Dual bevorzugen, da kein "Gluecksspiel" und du bspw. bei Spielen zwischen Dual- und Triple eh keinen Unterschied merkst und dieser Fake-Triple oft auch Probleme bei der Ramerkennung verursacht.


----------



## Knogle (14. Juli 2017)

3x 8GB Low Profile Riegel habe ich da und 1x MSI X58 Pro-E wieder


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juli 2017)

Na denn ran da


----------



## MaxFluteHD (14. Juli 2017)

Hey!
Ich brauche Hilfe beim übertakten eines Xeon X5670. 
Angeblich soll der Prozessor E.Z. auf 4.5 GHz gehen.
Jedoch habe ich bis jetzt nur 4.0 GHz. Außerdem habe ich den Tipp bekommen, den BCLK so hoch wie möglich zu halten, RAM und QPI so niedrig wie möglich zu halten.
Jedoch weiss ich nicht, welche Werte von der voltage-Konfiguration ich ändern muss um einen 24/7 stable OC mit ca 4.2 GHz zu erhalten.
Kann mir da bitte einer helfen?
Danke schonmal im voraus,
MfG


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juli 2017)

Bitte nenn erst mal dein Board, außerdem bitte mal die Bios-Settings posten.


----------



## Kigele (14. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solangsam trudeln die Komponenten ein 
Die blaue Schachtel ist der E5649

Die Vorfreude steigt !


----------



## MaxFluteHD (15. Juli 2017)

Hey, 

ich habe ein ASUS Rampage II Gene, RAM im Dual Channel (2x8 + 2x4; 9-9-9-24; 1600)
Link zu den settings: Screenshot by Lightshot
Danke für eure Hilfe!

MfG


----------



## Knogle (15. Juli 2017)

Alles auf Auto ist ziemlich grausam


----------



## MaxFluteHD (15. Juli 2017)

Ich weiss, aber wenn ich dann die Autos wegnehme und Werte für 4.3 GHz einstelle bluescreened Windows direkt xD
Deswegen habe ich, bis ich irgendwie ein bisschen Hilfe bekomme, lieber alles auf auto gestellt.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. Juli 2017)

Der X5670 kann man schön übertakten wenns kein krüpelchip ist^^ 4,6Ghz @ 1,39v lassen grüßen


----------



## MaxFluteHD (15. Juli 2017)

Was heisst denn bitte Krüpelchip ^^?
habe ihn jetzt bei 4,2GHz , 1,34v, Multi 24. Versuche weiter....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juli 2017)

Max, da du das R2G hast, schaue ich nachher mal, wenn ich im Keller Bin, wie das bei mir mit den Settings aussieht im R2E, das dürfte sich nicht viel nehmen.

Generell aber:
Es werden einige Settings manuell nötig sein, gerade QPI und Clock Skew sind nicht unwichtig, dazu musst du mit dem Uncore aufpassen, den musst du entsprechend runter stellen, ...

OC auf 1366 ist eben sehr komplex, udn nicht nur 2 Spannungen und ein Multi


----------



## Spieler22 (16. Juli 2017)

Krüppelchip heißt das über 4,0-4,2Ghz nur noch die Brechstange in Form von Vcore hilft.


----------



## Poolmane (16. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt ,mein Zeug zusammen und wollte mich mal ans übertakten wagen 

Das System ist nun

MSI X58 Pro-E
E5649
24 GB DDR-3 1333

Hat jemand einen Tipp oder Einstellungen um den E5649 gesichert unter Luft mit halbwegs gesunden Einstellungen zu übertakten?

LG


----------



## DonBes (16. Juli 2017)

Hi peoplez. Ich hab noch ein i7 920 auf nem gigabyte x58 ich glaub ud5. Würde ein xeon da drauf laufen? Ich bin ne weile raus aus der Materie


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juli 2017)

Mit dem letzten BIOS, ja


----------



## DonBes (16. Juli 2017)

Hmm. Ich glaub ich werd mal nach nem xeon gucken gehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juli 2017)

Kann sein, dass du das BIOS aber vom Support anfordern musst, dass müsste das FF sein oder so.


----------



## DonBes (16. Juli 2017)

Joa sollte ja kein Problem sein denke ich. Welcher xeon ist denn der größtmögliche?


----------



## Scenz (16. Juli 2017)

Der X5690, jedoch lohnt der sich nicht. Ich würde eher zum X5670 greifen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DonBes (16. Juli 2017)

Interessante Sache. Für meinen 920 Rev D0 bekommt man wohl auch noch bis zu 30€.


----------



## Spieler22 (16. Juli 2017)

Blos weil er um 30€ angeboten wird bekommt man das nicht


----------



## DonBes (16. Juli 2017)

Deswegen "bis zu". Wenn ich noch ein Screenshot mit meinem i7@4,5 GHz luftgekühlt einreiche vielleicht schon


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juli 2017)

Ne, denn das schaffen e5640 für 17€ auch, bei weniger Verbrauch.


----------



## Knogle (16. Juli 2017)

Ja stimmt  Verschenke inzwischen meine i7 920


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juli 2017)

Ich gebe den einen 920er jetzt mit dem MSI Board jetzt als Sockelschutz mit ab.


----------



## DonBes (16. Juli 2017)

Ist ja gut ich habs verstanden [emoji23]


----------



## Aslinger (16. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass du das BIOS aber vom Support anfordern musst, dass müsste das FF sein oder so.



F13 von 2012 ist das letzte für EX58-UD5, welches ich drauf habe seit Release. 

Den i7 920 würde ich behalten als Ersatz CPU.


----------



## drizzler (16. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass du das BIOS aber vom Support anfordern musst, dass müsste das FF sein oder so.



Wer möchte, dem kann ich dem Bios seiner Wahl den letzten aktuellen Microcode von 2015 adden, womit dann alle Westmere Xeons unterstützt werden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juli 2017)

Super Angebot.


----------



## maCque (16. Juli 2017)

Bin bei der Mainboard Wahl aktuell etwas hin und her gerissen, habe selbst ein Sabertooth X79 und bin eigentlich zufrieden, hier liest man manchmal negatives über die Sabertooths im Thread... jetzt bin ich verunsichert ob ich das Board lieber doch nicht nehmen sollte. Hat ein älterer Hase hierzu ein paar Weisheiten für mich?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juli 2017)

X79 passt mit 1366 cpu eh nicht.


----------



## maCque (16. Juli 2017)

Es ging mir schon um ein Sabertooth X58, habe ich nicht ausdrücklich gesagt, pardon.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juli 2017)

Das ist wohl auch ganz ok, aber wohl oft zu teuer. 
Generell dürften 70% der Boards zu teuer gehandelt werden. So bis 100-115€ ok, aber darüber?


----------



## Spieler22 (17. Juli 2017)

Die x58 Sabertooth sollen wohl nicht so geil sein. Und weil es Sabertooth sind, werden sie fast so teuer gehandelt wie Rampage Boards. Daher würde ich entweder direkt nen Rampage oder andere Asusboards außer Sabertooth holen. P6T (se) kann bei Xeon X Cpus allerdings den Turbomulti nicht auf allen Kernen verwenden, das ist unter Umständen wichtig für x5650. Dort geht maximal der 20er Multi auf allen Kernen.  Ansonsten sind das auch brauchbare Boards, hatte ewig selber ein P6T Se. 
Gigabyteboards sind auch alle in Ordnung. Das Msi x58 als Budget version mit Xeon E CPU. Asrock x58 gehen auch in Ordnung. Haben sogar mehr CPU Phasen als das MSI Board. Wichtig ist nur dein angestrebter CPU Takt am Ende. 

Bei günstigen Boards musst du unter Umständen eine CPU mit höherem Multi nehmen um ( Uncore Multi Bug von msi x58 oder den fehlenden Turbomulti ( fast alle Einsteigerboards) zu umgehen.


----------



## MaxFluteHD (17. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Max, da du das R2G hast, schaue ich nachher mal, wenn ich im Keller Bin, wie das bei mir mit den Settings aussieht im R2E, das dürfte sich nicht viel nehmen.
> 
> Generell aber:
> Es werden einige Settings manuell nötig sein, gerade QPI und Clock Skew sind nicht unwichtig, dazu musst du mit dem Uncore aufpassen, den musst du entsprechend runter stellen, ...
> ...



Hey,
danke für dein Angebot! Ich habe noch ein bisschen rumprobiert und bekomme nun 4GHz mit 1.25v vCore hin. 
Kannst du mir das mit dem CPU Clock Skew erklären...
Vllcht mir auch sagen welche Werte ich noch einstellen muss für ein kühles und stabiles system....? 
Wär echt nett ^^

MfG


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Juli 2017)

Die ClockSkew gibt quasi die Steigung der Taktflanke an. Ist die zu steil, kann bei OC der obere vom unteren Punkt nicht unterschieden werden, sprich das Datenpaket auf der Flanke ist unlesbar --> Ergibt nen Fehler und ggf. Bluescreen.

(Ist jetzt weder fachlich 100% korrekt, noch wirklich mega detaiiliert, aber es hilft glaub beim Verständnis)

Jedenfalls gibt die ClockSkew einen Verzögerungswert in Pikosekunden an. Damit macht man, mit steigendem Wert die Datenpakete besser lesbar. Werte ab etwa 700 sollten helfen, ich nehm gern 800-900ps


----------



## drizzler (17. Juli 2017)

maCque schrieb:


> Bin bei der Mainboard Wahl aktuell etwas hin und her gerissen, habe selbst ein Sabertooth X79 und bin eigentlich zufrieden, hier liest man manchmal negatives über die Sabertooths im Thread... jetzt bin ich verunsichert ob ich das Board lieber doch nicht nehmen sollte. Hat ein älterer Hase hierzu ein paar Weisheiten für mich?



Habe hier aktuell eins da und finde grundsolide. Im Bios vermisse ich eigentlich nur die fehlende qpi pll Einstellung und das man die cpu pll nicht senken kann. Direktvergleich mit meinem Gigabyte X58A OC habe ich allerdings mit ein und derselben CPU nicht gemacht. Den X5650, den ich aktuell drauf habe, kann ich aber mit 220+ bclk quaelen.

Wenn du Glueck hast bekommst du vll. sogar noch eins mit Restgarantie von Asus. Die haben fuer die Sabertooths 5 Jahre Garantie gegeben, wegen der Highend-Super-Duper-Millitary-Atombombensicher Komponenten 


Aber mal davon abgesehen:

Warum holst du dir nicht einen e5-1650 v1/v2 oder 1660 v1/v2 fuer dein x79 Board, wenn du einen 6kerner haben moechest der uebertaktbar ist. Die Preise fuer die v1er sind gebraucht mittlerweile ok (immer in Relation zu Ryzen gesehen).

Habe hier auch ein x79 Board liegen wofuer ich noch ne CPU suche, aber leider sind die CPUs die mich reizen (1660 v2 und 1680 (8-Kerner) v2) preislich noch nicht attraktiv.

Edit : Grad gesehen, dass du ja schon nen 6er auf dem  x79 hast


----------



## maCque (17. Juli 2017)

Danke für eure Einschätzungen, ich werde das Berücksichtigen bei der Auswahl des Boards. Ich glaube fast, wenn man nicht auf 4,X GHz festgenagelt ist kann man eigentlich alles nehmen an Boards das man zu einem vernünftigen Preis bekommt.... 
Das X58 Board und der Westmere sind ja nicht für mich sondern für einen Freund der seinen QuadCore nicht mehr quälen möchte  Daher machen wir gerade eine Analyse was man braucht, was es gibt und wie die Preise so aktuell sind.
Die ganzen HP, Intel Server Boards die da so angeboten werden sind vermutlich keine Alternative selbst wenn sie ATX Format haben oder? Habe gesehen da fehlt es teils an jeglicher Kühlung und es gibt teils nur 2 Ram Bänke usw ... ?


----------



## Knogle (17. Juli 2017)

Magste ein MSI haben?


----------



## maCque (17. Juli 2017)

Ich hab dir glaube eh gestern ne PN geschrieben, kannst mir ja dort mal schreiben was du im Angebot hast  Ich reiche es dann an den eigentlichen Interessenten weiter und rede ihm gut zu ;D


----------



## LordEliteX (17. Juli 2017)

Kann mir jemand nen günstigen Kühler vorschlagen? Cpu wird mit nicht mehr als 4Ghz betrieben ^^
Ist für den alten Xeon x5650


----------



## Spitzkopf_Larry (17. Juli 2017)

Hi liebe Gemeinde ich hätte hier auch einfach mal eine dezent grundlegende Frage:
Ich hab ein Serverrechner geschenkt bekommen, ein HP ProLiant ml150g6. 
Nun frage ich mich, ob eben mit dem HP Mainboard ein übertakten möglich ist? Oder sich komplett gar nicht dafür eignet.. Wäre schade, wenn ich das ganze System nicht nutzen könnte ! Oder mal Anders gefragt, ob sich diese Anleitung dann eben hierfür eignen würde.. 
[How-To] Übertakten mit RW-Everything auf Non-OC Boards (Alternative zu SetFSB)

Hat hier jemand zufällig solch ein Gerät? Oder einen Rat?  
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe schon mal, ich freue mich auf jede Antwort


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Juli 2017)

Larry, hier ist Knogle wohl der Ansprechpartner 

Lord, der x5650, der bei mir war? Der ist ja sehr genügsam, da würde ich nen gebrauchten Mugen2, Noctua U12 oder dergleichen suchen.


----------



## Spitzkopf_Larry (17. Juli 2017)

Danke für die antwort, dann werd ich wohl mal warten, was der gute Knogle sagt. Das mit den Kühlern nehm ich gleich mit, falls Oc möglich ist


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Juli 2017)

Da musst du vorsichtig sein, Lords x5650 war extrem gut auf den Spannungen, und sehr kühl, ich kenne diese CPU aus eigener OC-Session.


----------



## Poolmane (18. Juli 2017)

Ich frage nochmal nach 

Gibt es gesunde Einstellungen für den E5649 auf MSI X58 Pro-E und DDR3-1333, die auch im Alltagsbetrieb vernünftig sind?

Ziel ist es die 4Ghz ohne Boost zu erreichen und die 900 Punkte im Cinebench zu knacken  

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar!


----------



## Kigele (18. Juli 2017)

Daran hätte ich auch großes Interesse 
Hab zwar das MSI X58 Platinum (wenns hoffentlich am Mittwoch kommt.. Danke nochmal an Chris  )aber so ein grundgerüst wo sicher läuft und man dann noch weiter ausbauen kann wär top


----------



## Kliiim (18. Juli 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> Wer möchte, dem kann ich dem Bios seiner Wahl den letzten aktuellen Microcode von 2015 adden, womit dann alle Westmere Xeons unterstützt werden.



Ein freundliches Hallo an die Community und alle 1366er! Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mein rüdes reingrätschen. Betreibe seit 2009 ein Gigabyte UD4P X58 zZ mit einem X5670 (nachträglich eingefügt)Biosübertaktet mit 3,6Ghz (150Mhz BCLK ist das Maximum auf dem Board) und notfalls Softwareübertaktet mit 4,2Ghz. 

@drizzler Wäre es möglich, das F14P Bios für das UD4P (http://download.gigabyte.ru/bios/motherboard_bios_ga-ex58-ud4p_f14p.exe) entsprechend anzupassen und besteht dadurch evtl. die Hoffnung, die 150Mhz Schranke zu beseitigen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Juli 2017)

Kliiim, dann machst du was falsch, das board taugt für deutlich mehr. Hab genau das hier und komme deutlich höher.
Hast du den Uncore-Takt entsprechend gesenkt?


----------



## Kliiim (18. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Kliiim, dann machst du was falsch, das board taugt für deutlich mehr. Hab genau das hier und komme deutlich höher.
> Hast du den Uncore-Takt entsprechend gesenkt?



Hab die CPU vergessen zu erwähnen. Sehr gut. Ist der X5670


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Juli 2017)

Den hab ich (noch nicht) hier, mit den Quadcores hab ich dauf dem Board keien Probleme gehabt. n x5560 lief bei mir mit über 4,4GHz


----------



## Kliiim (18. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Den hab ich (noch nicht) hier, mit den Quadcores hab ich dauf dem Board keien Probleme gehabt. n x5560 lief bei mir mit über 4,4GHz



Ja, mit den 45nm Modellen kommt das Board scheinbar uneingeschränkt zurecht, wobei mir die 4,4 Ghz mit dem x5560 nicht gelungen sind. Irgendwann spielte aber auch meine Kühlung nicht mehr mit. Alle Westmere die ich bisher testete, gut sind nur zwei (e5640, x5670) machen bei 150Mhz BCLK dicht. Scheint auf dem Board aber ein bekanntes Problem zu sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Juli 2017)

JaimeWolf im HWL hat das UD4P mit nem X5650 am laufen, aber welche Taktung er fährt, weiß ich nicht :-\


----------



## Kliiim (18. Juli 2017)

Würde mich wundern, wenn es mehr als 3,3Ghz sind. Das Board schafft ja grundsätzlich mehr, auch mit Westmere. Wie geschrieben schaffe ich unter Windows stabile 4,2Ghz (Easytune 6 ), aber sobald man im Bios auch nur ein Mhz über die besagten 150Mhz BCLK geht, startet nichts mehr, egal welche Spannung oder Einstellung ich verwende. 
Wäre schon top, wenn man mit ner Biosmod die Schranke beseitigen könnte. Hatte auch schon das Flashen eines anderen Gigabyte Bios (UD5  z. B.) in Betracht gezogen - einige hatten wohl auch das Bios vom Gigabyte ex58 Extreme auf das Board geflasht, was aber ohne Auswirkungen auf die Übertaktbarkeit der Westmere CPUs blieb.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Juli 2017)

Ich hab ihn mal gefragt.

Edit:
Wieviel QPI Spannung hast du drauf gegeben? Hab hier nen Westmere, der für nen Uncore über 3300 MHz statt 1,24v gleich 1,42v braucht, das ist wie ne Wand.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Juli 2017)

Schon einmal ein Beta Bios von JZ versucht? Die waren doch damals erste Wahl, wenn's um OC ging: Computertechnik JZelectronic


----------



## Poolmane (18. Juli 2017)

Es musste ja so kommen 

Mein 10 Jahre altes Netzteil hat den Geist aufgegeben 

Hier war die Rede von diesem Netzteil -> Delta TDPS-650BB B 650W PC Computer Netzteil ATX geeignet  | eBay

Abgesehen von der Größe, liefert dieses Netzteil eine Ordentliche Leistung und kann eine x16 PCI-E Grafikkarte damit betrieben werden? (Eventuell auch SLI?)

Oder lieber ein viel teureres Consumer Netzteil kaufen?

LG


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Juli 2017)

Moin,

ich halte das für zu wenig Leistung auf den 12V Rails, das wird so mit guten Karten nix.

Wenn du schon OEM kaufen magst, nimm bitte was anderes 
NEW Power Supply PSU 500W Fujitsu Celsius W480 S26113-E538-V50-02 DPS-500QB A  | eBay
Das ist technisch gut, und kann, je nach GPU auch SLI versorgen.


----------



## Poolmane (18. Juli 2017)

Es muss nicht OEM sein, da ich aber so wenig wie möglich für das "Bastelsystem" ausgeben möchte, wäre das attraktiv.

Das Delta hat 650w und das Siemens 500w.
Ich weiß Watt kann vieles heißen  Aber sind 500w ausreichend?

LG


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Juli 2017)

Ja, das hab ich selbst hier. Man muss aber mit den Rails aufpassen, die sind sehr knapp abgesichert, 18A dauerlast, 19A kurz, darüber ist sofort finito.


----------



## Poolmane (18. Juli 2017)

Okay, Danke

Ich möchte ein ausreichend Dimensioniertes Netzteil und möchte nicht "aufpassen"
Dafür gebe ich zwar ungern mehr aus, aber was sein muss, muss sein.

Gibt es weitere Empfehlungen, kann auch ein Consumer ATX sein


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Juli 2017)

Wenn du günstig ran kommst, das CoolerMaster G550m ist gut und dank Single-Rail wohl einfacher zu handhaben.
Das Seasonic G-550 ist ebenso gut, und gebraucht auch gern mal zu finden.


----------



## Kigele (18. Juli 2017)

Chris, du hattest mir ja auch das corsair vengeance v550m/v650m empfohlen, daher werf ich das auch mal in den Raum 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Juli 2017)

Ist auch gut, aber hat rails, außerdem teurer


----------



## Knogle (18. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich halte das für zu wenig Leistung auf den 12V Rails, das wird so mit guten Karten nix.
> 
> ...


Habe damit 3x GTX 580 betrieben 
Man muss nur von den anderen Rails abzweigen.

Dann ging auch das 30A (50A Peak) Nebelhorn





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5WKJqqA97zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drizzler (18. Juli 2017)

Kliiim schrieb:


> Ein freundliches Hallo an die Community und alle 1366er! Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mein rüdes reingrätschen. Betreibe seit 2009 ein Gigabyte UD4P X58 zZ mit einem X5670 (nachträglich eingefügt)Biosübertaktet mit 3,6Ghz (150Mhz BCLK ist das Maximum auf dem Board) und notfalls Softwareübertaktet mit 4,2Ghz.
> 
> @drizzler Wäre es möglich, das F14P Bios für das UD4P (http://download.gigabyte.ru/bios/motherboard_bios_ga-ex58-ud4p_f14p.exe) entsprechend anzupassen und besteht dadurch evtl. die Hoffnung, die 150Mhz Schranke zu beseitigen?




Im Anhang.

Das Bios bietet *nur Unterstuetzung fuer Westmeres*, andere CPUs laufen damit nicht.

Und wie immer : flashen auf eigene Gefahr, insbesondere, da ich es selbst nicht testen kann. Aber du hast ja Dual - Bios


----------



## Poolmane (18. Juli 2017)

Was ist mit diesem Netzteil? 

Produktdaten  be quiet! Straight Power BQT E6 500W 500W ATX Netzteil Netzteile (BN085, 4260052181010)

Könnte ich gebraucht bekommen.

LG


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Juli 2017)

Finger weg, das ist viel zu alt.

Netzteile sind ab einem bestimmten Punkt echt tot, weil überaltert.

Wenn gebrauchte BQ erst am E10, P10 oder L10.
Auch um gleich DC-DC Technik mit zu nehmen, das ist für moderne Systeme doch besser und bring sogar bei 1366 was


----------



## Poolmane (18. Juli 2017)

Okay, gut zu wissen. Danke Dir.


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Juli 2017)

Warum wollen Leute immer am Netzteil sparen?
Ich hasse zwar die Autovergleiche aber hier passt es. Du kaufst dir auch nicht nen Bugatti für 2mio und machst dir reifen für 20€ inkl. auf die Felgen aufziehen drauf oder? Warum? Weil die Reifen das EINZIGE Sicherheitssystem deines Fahrzeuges sind die wirklich kontakt mit dem Strom haben.
So das Netzteil ist die einzige Komponente die wirklich verbidung mit dem eingangsstrom hat. Ist da ne Sicherheitseinrichtung zu alt/ träge killst du dir eventuel das ganze System...
Im Prinzip darfst du überall sparen AUSER am Netzteil!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Juli 2017)

Exakt, in meinem Gaming-PC werkelt ein E10 500, im Xeon E5620 ein Seasonic Platinum Fanless.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Juli 2017)

Ich bin mit meinem P10 auch noch ganz zufrieden. Das wird mit zwei übertakteten CPUs und der 980 Ti wenigstens richtig gefordert


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Juli 2017)

Haha  650er?


----------



## Poolmane (19. Juli 2017)

Ich weiß Noxxphox, aber das wenige Geld muss ausreichen...leider

Soll ich hier zuschlagen? 550 Watt Seasonic G Series Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei

Erscheint mir günstig?!

Alternativ wäre das hier 650 Watt EVGA BQ Modular 80+ Bronze - Netzteile ab 600W - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei

Hinsichtlich SLI bzw. Crossfire Betrieb vielleicht die bessere Wahl?! EVGA lässt wohl bei Seasonic herstellen?!


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Juli 2017)

@Chris: ne, 750er sogar


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Juli 2017)

Du willst sparen aber ein netzteil für Sli/Crossfire? 
Dann spar dir die paar Euros zusammen oder borge es dir bei nem Kumpel oder so. Am Netzteil zu sparen macht keinen sinn da du im schlimmsten Falle alles killst, versthäeh es doch. So nen kompletter Systemkill ist weitaus teurer. Und für nen Mainsystem würde ich niemals ein gebrauchtes Netzteil kaufen, wer weis was der Vorgänger damit angestellt hat. Gebraucht kommt bei mir persönlich nur in Zweitsysteme


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Juli 2017)

Das Seasonic ist technisch gut, aber wird ab 300W laut.
Für echtes SLI/CF ist das zu schwach, aber für zwei gtx960 oder zwei rx470 reicht es wohl.

Das EVGA ist murks, da sind nur die Supernova G2 und G3 interessant.
Alternativ Cougar GX-S, BitFenix Whisper M, BQ PurePower 10, ...

Und wenns ruhig lauter sein darf: Xilence Performance A+


----------



## Poolmane (19. Juli 2017)

Hallo und nochmal,

Zwei GPU sind eventuell in Zukunft angedacht, ich habe keine Lust dann wiederum ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen, weil das vor kurzem gekaufte dann doch nicht ausreicht.

Chris, hattest du nicht das Seasonic selbst empfohlen? Die Lautstärke hat bei mir unterste Priorität, wichtig ist brauchbare Technik und Stabilität zu einem günstigen Preis.
Das Xilence Performance A+ mit 630Watt wäre also auch eine Alternative? Bzw. das mit 730 Watt, was man fürn 10er mehr bekommt.

LG

Edit: Hab jetzt das Xilence Performance A+ 730w für 46€ als Neuware ergattert. 

Jetzt dürft ihr mich hauen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Juli 2017)

Das Seasonic ist ja auch gut, aber als 550er natürlich nur mit zwei kleineren Karten Nutzbar. Wenn du aber 180w+ pro karte verbrätst, sollte es etwas stärker sein. Das 730W Performance A+ ist definitiv kein schlechtes NT.


----------



## Poolmane (19. Juli 2017)

Dann habe ich ja zu dem Preis nichts falsch gemacht. Ich denke SLI oder Crossfire ist damit durchaus möglich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Juli 2017)

Ja, ist es


----------



## maCque (20. Juli 2017)

Knogle dein Posteingang ist voll


----------



## Knogle (20. Juli 2017)

Dann  bitte ne Mail an fabian@knogle.industries 
Werde mein Postfach nachher leeren


----------



## Poolmane (20. Juli 2017)

So das Teil läuft wieder, die Spannung ist äußerst stabil 

Wieviel Temperatur kann der E5649 auf Dauer eigentlich ab?


----------



## drizzler (20. Juli 2017)

maximal 85. Fuern Dauerbetrieb hab ich persoenlich aber lieber nen gesunden Abstand von 15-20 Grad unter Volllast.


----------



## Poolmane (20. Juli 2017)

Also ich war jetzt unter Dauerlast durch Prime95 bei max. 75 Grad. Idle Temperaturen sind bei ca. 37 Grad

Und noch eine vielleicht blöde Frage, vielleicht kann sie mir jemand beantworten...

Auf meinem CPU kühler sind zwei Lüfter installiert.
Der originale 120er pumpt mit ca 1700 U/min Luft rein und der von mir Installierte zieht die Luft mit ca. 1200 U/min heraus.
Entsteht dort durch die niedrigere absaug Geschwindigkeit ein Wärmestau?

Sollte ich lieber die Lüfter tauschen, sodass der schneller drehende saugt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Juli 2017)

Das musst du testen, das ist jetzt Kühler und Lüfterspezifisch.


----------



## Poolmane (20. Juli 2017)

Also, ich habe jetzt mal aus Spaß, die Drehzahl gesenkt, sodass sie in etwa gleich laufen.

Jetzt unter Volllast sind es 5-8 Grad weniger. Kann das denn wirklich sein? O.O


----------



## Scenz (20. Juli 2017)

Hat jemand ein paar Empfehlungen für die Übertaktungseinstellungen bei einem R3E mit einem X5650? Hab es geschafft ausversehen mein Bios zu reseten und hab natürlich keine Bilder gemacht...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Juli 2017)

Ja, kann es.


----------



## Kigele (20. Juli 2017)

Hab aktuell auch den E5649 drinnen
Bin gerade in Prime95 auf BLCK= 185MHz x19= 3,5 GHz, Turbo aus , 1,28Vcore (werde ich wohl erhöhen müssen für mehr BCLK), 1,8V PLL und .. hab alle lüfter auf 100% geschraubt und komme auf Max 72-81°C in den verschiedenen Kernen.
Aber aktuell läuft er Stabil ... also seit 10 Minuten kein Bluescreen

QPI Link liegt bei 3339,5 MHz.. die Spannung kann ich allerdings nicht sagen, oder wo steht die bei CPU-Z/HWMonitor?


----------



## drizzler (20. Juli 2017)

Fuer den bclk ist primaer die qpi Spannung verantwortlich und nicht der vcore. Die QPI - Spannung solltest du auch auch im Bios manuell setzen und nicht auf auto lassen, insbesondere wenn das Board wie in deinem Fall anscheinend keine Auslesemoeglichkeit der Spannung bietet. Je nach dem was das Board da anlegen will kann die CPU bzw. der IMC schaden nehmen.

Den maximalen bclk der moeglich ist lotet man normalerweise auch vorher aus, in dem man die CPU mit kleinstem Multi runter taktet (vcore ausreichend setzen), uncore und ram auf kleinstmoeglichen Teiler setzt und dann immer Schritt fuer Schritt den bclk erhoeht und damit verbunden dann wenn noetig die qpi Spannung anpasst.


----------



## Kigele (20. Juli 2017)

Die QPI-Spannung habe ich manuell eingestellt , kann die allerdings nur erhöhen (hab da 0,15V drauf gegeben)

Hm okay, werd ich morgen mal dann so machen .. wie ist es da mit den Temps ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poolmane (20. Juli 2017)

Ich bin jetzt mit dem E5649 bei 200Mhz BLCK = 3,8Ghz mit Boost 4.4Ghz bei 1.22 Vcore (1,34 im Boost) und  1,25 QPI.

Prime95 stabil bei max. 75 C°

Ich glaube ich habe einen guten E5649 erwischt 

Edit: Genau das reicht mir glaub ich auch, er kann im Idle seine 2,6Ghz fahren und wenn er es braucht seine 4,4Ghz.


----------



## Kigele (20. Juli 2017)

Was für nen Kühler hast du drauf?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poolmane (20. Juli 2017)

LC Power LC120 

Mit einem zusätzlichen 120er Lüfter der saugt.

Also voll das Billigteil


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Juli 2017)

Der Noctua den Kigele hat ist mindestens gleichwertig 
Setz mal vcore runter  wie per mail geschrieben


----------



## Kigele (20. Juli 2017)

Jupp, morgen nach der Arbeit wird Vcore runtergeregelt und BCLK dann ausgereizt .. aber glaube als erstes werde ich dann den Turbo mal anschalten und testen ob der läuft, wäre schon echt klasse 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Juli 2017)

Müsste gehen, das Board lief bei mir, die paar male wo es lief ja echt gut.


----------



## Kigele (20. Juli 2017)

Gut dann werde ichs so machen 
Echt großes dickes Dankeschön nochmal an Chris, hat sicher einiges an Zeit gekostet den anderen Christian (mich  ) in allem zu unterstützen 

Ich hab mir noch nen gebrauchten NH-D14 bestellt, bin gespannt, was ich dann noch rauskitzeln kann 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kigele (21. Juli 2017)

Also er streikt bei BCLK 200... hab wieder 195 eingestellt, den Vcore auf 1,3V runter gekriegt (geht bestimmt mehr) und den Turbo angeschalten, 8 Minuten Prime liefen bei Max 86 grad ... will jetzt aber echt ins Bett 

Im CPU-Z wurden allerdings weiterhin nur die 3,75GHz angezeigt (19er Multi)... komisch 

Soll ich dann mal QPI V noch bisschen hoch setzen? Hab da aktuell glaube ich +0,15 V eingestellt ..

Guten Morgen dann miteinander ... werde gegen 12 wieder wach sein(... müssen )


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juli 2017)

Stell die Spannungen mal leicht runter. Kann sein, dass der schon zu heiß ist für allcore turbo.


----------



## drizzler (21. Juli 2017)

Kigele schrieb:


> Also er streikt bei BCLK 200... hab wieder 195 eingestellt, den Vcore auf 1,3V runter gekriegt (geht bestimmt mehr) und den Turbo angeschalten, 8 Minuten Prime liefen bei Max 86 grad ... will jetzt aber echt ins Bett
> 
> Im CPU-Z wurden allerdings weiterhin nur die 3,75GHz angezeigt (19er Multi)... komisch
> 
> ...



Der E5649 hat einen Grundmulti von 19 und die Turbomultis 1/1/2/2/3/3 , d.h. einen Multi von 20 fuer 6 oder 5 aktive Kerne, 21 fuer 3 oder 4 aktive Kerne und 22 fuer 1 oder 2 Kerne.

D.h, du hast maximal den 20 Multi auf allen 6 Kernen aktiv und auch nur dann, wenn, wie Chris schon geschrieben hat, die Temperaturen einen solchen Boost zulassen. Entsprechendes gilt auch fuer die 4 3 2 1 Kern Booststufen, wobei hier dann natuerlich auch die gerade aktuelle Anzahl von aktiven Threads eine Rolle spiel.


----------



## Kigele (21. Juli 2017)

Okay, werde ich mal die Spannungen zurück drehen wenn ich wieder daheim bin.
Denke schon, dass er bei 86 Grad meckert wegen der Wärme ... laut CoreTemp ist die Tj (was das auch bedeuten soll?!) bei 89 grad ... ab 80 grad leuchtet der Temperaturwert auch gelb auf 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## megasthenes (21. Juli 2017)

Ich setze meinen zweiten E5469 morgen abend mal unter Wasser. Mal sehen, ob der 280er radiator etwas ruhe schafft und generell, ob ich mit der neuen CPU etwas mehr Glück habe.

Der alte X5650 und E5649 steht dann bald zum Verkauf. Viell. Ist mit einem anderen Board mehr rauszuholen.
War bei meinem FX8320e auch so. Mit dem einen board mit 8+2 war bei 3,8GHZ Schluss, bei dem anderen mit 6+2 phasen und dopplern war bei 4,4 Schluss und alles kühl...


----------



## megasthenes (22. Juli 2017)

Update:

Gerade meinen neuen E5649 unter den Scythe Fuma gepackt:

Meldete sich nach CMOS Reset und Stock Settings mit 'ner 
VID von 0,962V im Vcore. 
Sehr erfreulich.

Habe dann mal +0.24V auf den Kern gegeben und die 
QPI Spannung auf 1.25V fixiert, 
CPU PLL 1.80V, 
DRAM 1.5V, DRAM 9-9-9-24-2T, tRFC 88.

BCLK 210MHz, Turbo Core ON.

System ist sofort gebootet. sieht super vielversprechend aus diesmal. CPU-Z liest die 3990MHz Base takt aus und HWMonitor zeigt boost bis 4,6GHz. Lasse jetzt mal ein bisschen 'nen Stresstest rennen 

Update zum Update:

Intel Xeon E5649 @ 3998.39 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR

Sieht ganz gut aus...1.216VCore bei 4GHz...Muss nur an meiner Luftersteuerung noch ein bisschen tweaken, weil er so doch recht warm wird (~71°C)

Update:

QPI Link in den Slow-Mode gesetzt. Wird jetzt von CPU-Z mit 3367MHz angegeben - läuft also mit ~6,8GT/s. Vorher hat der Rechner mit QPI im Slow Mode gar nicht erst gestartet.

Cinebench R.15 gibt 911 Pkte.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Juli 2017)

Slow mode ist qpi = bclk, was CPU-Z anzeigt ist mumpitz, da kommt nichts gescheites bei rum.


----------



## megasthenes (22. Juli 2017)

Also besser wieder zurück auf 4,8gt/s?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Juli 2017)

ich halte den SlowMode für mumpitz bei alltagsbetrieb, aber versuch es. wenn es gut läuft udn dich nichts bremst, dann ist das doch top


----------



## megasthenes (23. Juli 2017)

Hab den slow-mode rausgenommen. Machte zwar keinen spürbaren Unterschied (bislang), abgesehen davon, dass man im BIOS echt geduld brauchte, aber brachte eben auch nirgendwo vorteile.

CPU ist jetzt bei 19x215 MHz (4,1GHz) ohne Turbo + VCore 1,224 + QPI 1,25 stabil. Die Thermaltake Water 3.0 RIING 280 hält das ganze auf maximal ~65°C ohne sich groß anstrengen zu müssen.

So lass ich es erstmal.


----------



## drizzler (24. Juli 2017)

kannst du auf dem board sowas wie cpu thermal monitor einstellen bzw. ausstellen und die Tiefe der c-states bestimmen?


----------



## megasthenes (24. Juli 2017)

Ich glaube ja. Weiß jetzt aber nicht, in welchem Umfang...


----------



## Ground (25. Juli 2017)

So, jetzt nochmal versucht. Habs jetzt endlich geschafft die 4,2 GHz zu toppen. Die 1000 Punkte in Cinebench waren doch zu schaffen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War zwar extrem instabil, aber immerhin


----------



## Knogle (25. Juli 2017)

Mit dem MSI?
Da geht auch mehr BCLK stabil bei moderaten Spannungen

Musst ab 220MHz BCLK auch was an der ICH Spannung machen sonst schmieren dir SATA und USB ab


----------



## Ground (25. Juli 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Mit dem MSI?
> Da geht auch mehr BCLK stabil bei moderaten Spannungen
> 
> Musst ab 220MHz BCLK auch was an der ICH Spannung machen sonst schmieren dir SATA und USB ab



Werd demnächst nochmal ein paar Stunden ins Benchen stecken, aber ich versuch jetzt erstmal nen besseren CPU-Kühler zu ersteigern, der Alpenföhn Brocken Eco ist zwar perfekt für 4,2 GHz, bei 4,6 bin ich dann schon bei 75° bei Cinebench... Hab jetzt auch noch nen e5620 bestellt, mal sehen wie hoch ich den bekomm (und bei dem hab ich dann auch keine Angst von wegen hohen Temperaturen ).


----------



## Kigele (25. Juli 2017)

75 Grad sind doch nicht viel? Der packt 85 mit Sicherheit


----------



## Ground (25. Juli 2017)

Kigele schrieb:


> 75 Grad sind doch nicht viel? Der packt 85 mit Sicherheit



Ist meine Haupt CPU - will da nichts riskieren. Der e5620 den ich mir jetzt bestellt hab ist da was anderes, um den mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Bin auch fürs benchen noch etwas übervorsichtig


----------



## Ground (27. Juli 2017)

Ground schrieb:


> Der e5620 den ich mir jetzt bestellt hab ist da was anderes, um den mach ich mir keine Sorgen.



Brauch ich auch net - war ne Niete. Bleibt zwar sehr kühl (unter 70° bei 1,5V Vcore), braucht aber auch höllisch viel Vcore um irgendetwas stabil zu schaffen. 4,25 GHz ist das beste was ich geschafft hab (236 BCLK), 4 GHz ist das höchste was stabil läuft - aber eben auch nur auf 1,5V, mit 1,49V crasht der direkt nach dem Booten 
Bau gleich meinen e5649 wieder ein, der schafft die 4,2 GHz ohne Probleme mit 1,25V 
http://i.imgur.com/FtarYEh.jpg


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juli 2017)

Ground da machst was falsch, qpi voltage?


----------



## Ground (27. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ground da machst was falsch, qpi voltage?



Alles versucht, auch mit 1,45V ging der BCLK nichtmal auf 237 ohne beim Booten abzuschmieren. Kann auch gut sein das der Chip einfach noch mehr VCore haben will, aber mehr als 1,5V geb ich keinem 32nm Chip  (mit 1,48 booted der bei 4,25 auch nicht mehr)
Mit vergleichbaren Einstellungen und niedriger VCore (1.36V) macht mein E5649 auch 4,6 GHz mit 242 BCLK...


----------



## spacely81 (28. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen! grüßt euch! 

Nach fast 8 Jahren plane ich meinen Rechner aufzurüsten. 

Derzeit habe ich einen I7 920 (C0/C1) auf einem Gigabyte EX58-UD5 (Bios F7).  Gekühlt mit einem Boxed-Kühler, verbaut in einem alten, zu kleinen Gehäuse...  derzeit ein Trauerspiel  

Ich plane einen X5675 auf eBay zu kaufen. Gehäuse möchte ich durch ein Define R5 (PCGH-Edition) ersetzen. Als CPU-Lüfter habe ich den be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 Tower Kühler ins Auge gefasst. Netzteil werde ich nach 8 Jahre ebenfalls erneuer. Hier wollte/will ich auf ein Enermax Platimax 600 Watt Netzteil setzen. 

Was denkt Ihr? 
Ist Enermax noch so hochwertig wie früher? Bin leider ein wenig aus der Materie  
Taugt der CPU-Kühler? Weiß jemand ob er auf das Board passt? Mag die CPU auf 4 Ghz + bekommen 

Freue mich über Anregungen  / Kritik


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juli 2017)

Mahlzeit, 

also, bei Gigabyte kannst eigentlich auf nen x5650 setzen, der rennt da drauf auch, das BIOS musst aber glaub auf F14 oder gar n Beta updaten 

Enermax Platimax ist ok, aber n E10 von BQ ist technisch sogar eher n müh besser, dafür günstiger.

Der 5675 ist aber, je nach Preis auch ok.
Case musst du wissen.
Kühler:
Wenn du wirklich was rausholen willst, nimm Wasser


----------



## Aslinger (28. Juli 2017)

Das F13 ist das letzte Bios fürs UD5.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juli 2017)

Aslinger, dann hab ich mich da vertan


----------



## Aslinger (30. Juli 2017)

Nicht schlecht das Ergebnis.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (1. August 2017)

So Leute,ich bin doch nicht blöd und schmeiss mein  schönes Sockel1366 -Sys auf den Müll.  Sieben Jahre im Kasten und ich gönne mir nochmal was Feines.  Erstmal unter Luft .  Mit Neuverschlauchung und Reinigung meines bisherige  Wassersystems, werde ich die beiden in den Kreislauf integrieren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. August 2017)

Lol, jo so gehts auch


----------



## spacely81 (1. August 2017)

ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> So Leute,ich bin doch nicht blöd und schmeiss mein  schönes Sockel1366 -Sys auf den Müll.  Sieben Jahre im Kasten und ich gönne mir nochmal was Feines.  Erstmal unter Luft .  Mit Neuverschlauchung und Reinigung meines bisherige  Wassersystems, werde ich die beiden in den Kreislauf integrieren.



Läuft bei Dir...


----------



## Kigele (2. August 2017)

Heute ist dann endlich nach 2 Wochen der NH-D14 eingetroffen.
Der X5660 wird dann auch gleich verbaut und dann getestet 
Werde mich melden!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## megasthenes (2. August 2017)

Grundgütiger :-O

Ich würd' mich ja schon über 'ne Titan Z freuen wie Bolle :/


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (2. August 2017)

spacely81 schrieb:


> Läuft bei Dir...





megasthenes schrieb:


> Grundgütiger :-O
> 
> Ich würd' mich ja schon über 'ne Titan Z freuen wie Bolle :/



Mit knapp 50 Lenzen , keine Brut am Hals,  konnte man einiges sparen.  Nach meinem 780Ti SLI,brauchte ich aber finanziell einiges an Erholungszeit


----------



## Kigele (3. August 2017)

Bin beim X5660 bei läppischen 4GHz (Also BCLK 190) bei 1,34 Vcore , QPI Voltage muss ich noch nachschauen ..
Irgendwie startet der Turbo nicht, keine Ahnung was ich falsch mache ..
Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich noch n Haufen freezes, Habs mit mehr QPI wieder zum laufen gebracht.

Ich werde jetzt noch optimieren, bin gerade mal unter Prime bei 72 Grad angekommen.. also da geht noch was. 

Werde mich melden, wenn ich mitm finetuning fertig bin..
Nachtschicht ahoi 


Edit: also ich bekomm über 195MHz BCLK immer nen freeze nach Sekunden im Windows.
Aktuelle Einstellungen:
BCLK 197MHz
Vcore 1,37-1,38V (=+0,26V)
PLL Voltage 1,8V
QPI +0,21V 
DRAM 1,54V

Ich Kriegs gerade nicht gebacken.. irgendwelche Tipps ?

Mit BCLK 195 läuft es, außer der Turbo, der tut nie.. (funktioniert der überhaupt in Prime ?)


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (3. August 2017)

Kigele schrieb:


> Bin beim X5660 bei läppischen 4GHz (Also BCLK 190) bei 1,34 Vcore , QPI Voltage muss ich noch nachschauen ..
> Irgendwie startet der Turbo nicht, keine Ahnung was ich falsch mache ..
> Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich noch n Haufen freezes, Habs mit mehr QPI wieder zum laufen gebracht.
> 
> ...



RAMsettings, Uncore, Speichertakt???   Öffne Dich mehr!


----------



## megasthenes (3. August 2017)

Mal nebenher:

Wieso geht in der letzten BIOS-Version für das MSI X58 Pro-E eigentlich der Uncore-Multiplikator nicht mehr frei einzustellen? Weder in der offiziellen 8.f noch in der letzten Beta-Version (8.g oder h)? Und: Ist ein Downgrade auf 8.e möglich? Sollt' ja eigentlich kein Ding sind oder? 

Er stellt zwar automatisch auf 2x RAM-Takt ein aber dennoch....

Achso: Hab meinen E5649 jetzt mit WaKü (Thermaltake Water 3.0 280mm + 2x Arctic F14 PWM PST Co weil die TR Lüfter irgendwie nicht PWM-Steuerbar waren mit dem Board) bei 4GHz + Turbo laufen. Meine GTX 1060 6G (~1750 MHz Basetakt, 2100MHz Boost..Ist 'ne Zotac AMP! mit Accelero Extreme 3) jedenfalls hält das Teil so ziemlich gut auf Trab. Lediglich in Cities: Skylines streckt er dann irgendwann die Beine von sich...aber is auch kein Wunder. Damit kriegt man Gewiss auch Threadripper klein.


----------



## kmf (4. August 2017)

Hab jetzt entgegen meinem ursprünglichen Vorhaben meinen Ryzen-Rechner komplett neu aufgebaut und dafür meinen Westmere-Rechner nicht geschlachtet.  Habs einfach net übers Herz gebracht, ein seit Jahren top funktionierendes System zu schlachten. Ich werd den alten Spiele-PC in meine CAD-Rechnerflotte integrieren. Dann kann er auf seine alten TAge noch ein bissel Geld verdienen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. August 2017)

Hehe, dafür dürfte der noch recht lange taugen.


----------



## Kigele (5. August 2017)

ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> RAMsettings, Uncore, Speichertakt???   Öffne Dich mehr!



Was aktuell zu freezes nach Sekunden unter Prime führt :

BCLK: 195MHz
Vcore : 1,38-1,39V (+0,27V)
PLL : 1,80V
QPI : +0,22V
DRAM Voltage: 1,65 V (so sind die auch angegeben , also meine RAM Riegel)
RAM: 24GB angegeben mit 1600MHz, 
RAM Teiler :4 (1560MHz)
Uncore Teiler : 9 (3510MHz)


EIST: Enabled
C-State: Enabled
C-State package Limit Setting: Auto
Turbo: Disabled

QPI ist im Highspeed-Modus , Frequenz auf Auto (was sollte ich einstellen? 4,8GT ; 5,866GT ; 6,4GT ?)

NB Voltage, ICH Voltage auf Auto 

Mein RAM ist mit 9-9-9-24 angegeben soweit ich weiß, müsste nochmal nachschauen. Wie geb ich das in Memory-Z ein?

Habe heute nichtmehr allzu viel Zeit... sonst muss ich morgen weiter machen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. August 2017)

Setz den Uncore mal unter 9, hatte bei mir irgendwo zwischen ein 3400 und 3500 Problem mit Westmere, ...


----------



## Kigele (5. August 2017)

Hab ihn auf 8 = 3120MHz gestellt.

Soll ich den PCIe Takt auf 101MHz setzen? Hatte ich bisher eigentlich ..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. August 2017)

Ja, ist sinnvoll, das kann helfen.


----------



## Kigele (5. August 2017)

Immernoch instabil ... freeze nach Sekunden in Prime ... an den Temps kanns net liegen, da hab ich vllt 60 Grad ... komisch ..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. August 2017)

Was sagt die Northbridge von der Temp?
Spannung auf IOH, ICH und ähm wie hieß das dritte? 
Die darf man auch etwas anheben, ggf. Lohnt dann ein 60er Lüfter mt 25-50% auf der Northbridge, den hatte ich oft da drauf, darum ist es da so leicht schmuddelig, den hatte ich mit Knetgummi befestigt.
Das ist leider der kleine Nachteil der ersten x58 rev.


----------



## drizzler (5. August 2017)

Stell mal eist und alle c-states aus.


----------



## Kigele (7. August 2017)

Also, ich habe nun den Northbridge und ICH Voltage-Wert je um 0,1 V erhöht und die EIST und C-State deaktiviert... es läuft derzeit... bin jetzt "schon" 4 Minuten in Prime ohne Freeze. Also kann das OCen weitergehen 

NB= 1,2V
ICH = 1,6V

Temps:
CPU Max 72°C
IOH 88°C
Temp 3 aufm Mainboard (womöglich ICH?) auf ca 40°C

Edit: Korrektur , nach 7 Minuten ist der PC wieder eingefroren -.-
Werde bei der NB und ICH mal 0,1V mehr geben ... und den Vcore und QPI ein wenig erhöhen

Es hilft alles nix.. nach 8 Minuten wieder freeze .. schade..
IOH war auf 112 °C
Werde ich wohl Runtertakten müssen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. August 2017)

Wieviel hast du jetzt auf der CPU?
Und du hast 6x RAM drauf? Wenn ja gib dem RAM mal 0,02-0,03v mehr, bei erhöhtem VQPI ist das kein ding.


----------



## Kigele (7. August 2017)

Hab BCLK 191 eingestellt, damit konnte ich heut Mittag wenigstens normal zocken .. hatte allerdings den 22er Multi eingestellt, was allerdings auch nicht funktioniert hat..

Ja habe 6x4GB RAM drinnen , werde das mal auf 1,67V erhöhen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## drizzler (7. August 2017)

Hey, mal eine Frage an alle die ein MSI X58 Pro-E Board haben :

Funktioniert bei euch der USB-Boot bzw. das M-Flash-Tool?

Das MSI X58 welches ich hier habe erkennt ueber diese Funktion leider keinen meiner USB Sticks. Wenn es bei euch klappt, waeren ein paar Infos zu dem Stick und wie ihr ihn formatiert habt sehr nett.


der controller und legacy usb sind natuerlich an.


----------



## Knogle (7. August 2017)

Also bei mir geht USB Boot o.O ich formatiere ganz normale Bootfaehige images mit Rufus


----------



## drizzler (7. August 2017)

wie gross ist denn dein USB STICK  . kann bootfaehige mit rufus oder sontwas machen, aber die werden leider nicht erkannt. ich denke leider das bios hat nen schuss weg. usb geraete werden allerdings normal erkannt.


----------



## LordEliteX (10. August 2017)

So bin auch mal wieder da  

Ich musste leider feststellen das der Xeon zum ersten mal der limitierende Faktor war beim Zocken ^^
Hab ja jetzt eine GTX 1080 (Hab von EVGA statt einer neuen 1070 eine 1080 bekommen, der Support ist echt gut von denen!)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. August 2017)

Hehe, geil.


----------



## Kigele (10. August 2017)

Naja , das wird wohl meckern auf hohem Niveau sein.. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. August 2017)

Klar, aber ne 1080 ist ja auch schon nice, wenn man bedenkt, welche Leistung da drin Steckt, an sowas war ja selbst mit 4 Karten zu Zeiten von 1366 nicht zu denken


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Klar, aber ne 1080 ist ja auch schon nice, wenn man bedenkt, welche Leistung da drin Steckt, an sowas war ja selbst mit 4 Karten zu Zeiten von 1366 nicht zu denken



Und wenn man bedenkt, dass sie recht sparsam ist -- also relativ gesehen.
Eine Ti braucht 100 Watt mehr um 30% mehr leisten zu können.


----------



## LordEliteX (10. August 2017)

Ja das ist meckern auf hohem Niveau ^^
Also bei 120 FPS bei F1 2016 ist ja immernoch gut  

Aber man merkt schon einen Leistungsschub von der 1070 auf die 1080.
Bei der 900er Serie war der Sprung nicht so hoch oder?


----------



## LordEliteX (13. August 2017)

-- Ich nehms lieber raus


----------



## Knogle (13. August 2017)

Ich glaube die Moderatoren scannen den Fred hier nicht mehr so haeufig


----------



## LordEliteX (13. August 2017)

Wenn nicht kann ich das wieder löschen  
bzw die werden das wahrscheinlich machen


----------



## Ollithehub (13. August 2017)

So habe seit Samstag mal wieder nen neuen x5670 bekommen. 4,8 ghz laufen mit 1,48v durch den cinebench , die 5ghz wollen einfach nicht laufen. Bei 1,63v habe ich aufgehört. Blieb aber immer noch alles unter 90 grad. 
Noch wer ne Idee an welcher spannung ich noch schrauben kann. Alle anderen Spannungen waren unter Auto.

@lord Elite 
Sag mal wie zufrieden du mit dem Ryzen gegenüber dem x58 bist. 
Habe schon nen paar mal wieder drüber nachgedacht wieder den x58 ein zu bauen. Das tunen macht mit x58 mehr Spaß [emoji16]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (13. August 2017)

Ich zumindest bin mit dem Ryzen gegenueber X58 sehr zufrieden  Ein wuerdiger X58 Nachfolger


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. August 2017)

Ryzen wollte ich auch aufbauen, darum hab ich mich ja von meinem einen x58 getrennt, leider ist mein Hund Krank und des hat mich diesen Monat schon mal eben nen kompletten R5 1600 Gaming-PC gekostet.
Da ich aber noch was zum verkaufen habe  könnte es noch was werden. 

Aktuell reichen mir eh vier Kerne mit SMT


----------



## LordEliteX (13. August 2017)

Ich kann ja mal paar Benchmarks machen mit dem aktuellen System und dann mit dem Ryzen dann sieht man mal einen vergleich ^^


----------



## Knogle (13. August 2017)

Das waere super  Am besten Passmark, Cinebench. AIDA64, LinX und noch viel mehr


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. August 2017)

Und das mit verschiedenen RAM Takten


----------



## Knogle (14. August 2017)

Mein Ryzen hat höheren Speicherdurchsatz als mein 2011-v3


----------



## LordEliteX (14. August 2017)

Die verschiedenen Ram Takten beim ryzen meinst du oder? ^^


----------



## Knogle (14. August 2017)

Ne die Bandbreite


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. August 2017)

Das ist aber auch kein Wunder mehr, wir reden mittlerweile von mehr als dem doppelten Effektiv-Takt der für 1366 mal gedacht war 

Und Lord, ja, bitte die versciedenen Taktstufen beim RAM mal benchen, wie die Einfluss nehmen 
Würde es ja gern selbst machen, aber dazu muss erst mal der Xeon E3 1230, udn das H61 Board weg, und ggf. auch noch das Gigabyte UD4p :-\

Andererseits, ich hab vorhin mal den i5 2500k@4,4GHz gebencht, immerhin 153cb SingleCore und fast 580CB Multicore, das ist doch mal gar nicht schlecht.
Das ist in etwa das, was ein Ryzen 3 bei 3,9-3,95 GHz erreicht. Macht also nur grobe 10% Vorsprung in der IPC udn quasi 0 Vorsprung vor meinem 2500k, da der ja höhe rgeht als 4,4GHz, der Ryzen aber kaum noch höher als 3,9-3,95GHz kommt 
Also, ist ein R3 für mich schon mal mumpitz.
Allerdinsg würd emir der R5 1500x bei ca. 3,9-4,0GHz wohl reichen, da der SingleCore meinen i5 egalisiert udn Multicore die 1366er Quads überholt.

Wäre jedenfalls interessant.


----------



## LordEliteX (14. August 2017)

So hier mal die Tests/Benches mit dem Xeon.

Will noch paar Game Benchmarks machen wie z.B. GTA V, BF1, F1 2016


----------



## 8uxl1983 (15. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken mir ein System mit einem Xeon Prozessor zu bauen.

Habe mir jetzt mal das MSI X58 Pro-E Mainboard + den Xeon X5649 besorgt.

Gibt es von euch noch Tipps bezüglich RAM? Wieviele, welche, ...?

Weiters würde ich dann noch eure Hilfe zum übertakten benötigen.

Mfg
Thomas


----------



## Knogle (15. August 2017)

Ich glaube 3x 4GB sind optimal.
Wenn du brauchst habe ich ebendiesen RAM da  PN 

Vollbestueckung habe ich noch nicht so haeufig probiert, aber die Probleme gehabt dass irgendwie nicht alles erkannt wird


----------



## 8uxl1983 (15. August 2017)

Danke Knogle fürs Angebot aber ich habe hier auch noch einige ältere RAMS rumliegen. 

Wie stark sollte das Netzteil dafür sein?

Mainboard + CPU von oben
Grafikkarte bekomm ich noch eine GTX 1050 TI 4GB (ohne extra Stromanschluss)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. August 2017)

Am besten ein Single Rail ab etwa 400w.
Mit der Karte ist mehr selbst bei extrem OC unnötig.
Gute Netzteile werden aber wohl eh nicht unter 400w angeboten.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (15. August 2017)

Ok, danke.

Werd dann wenn ich alles zusammengebaut habe mal Windows installieren und dann eure Hilfe zum erfolgreichen übertakten benötigen.

Habe bei dem dann einfach zu wenig Erfahrung.


----------



## Kigele (15. August 2017)

Ist schon ne Wissenschaft für sich [emoji28]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (15. August 2017)

Bald schauen wir mal ob Sockel 1366 fuer 40GBit/s HBAs taugt


----------



## Kigele (15. August 2017)

Was ist denn bitte ne 40GBit/s HBA?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (15. August 2017)

Hoppla, HCA nicht HBA


----------



## Kigele (15. August 2017)

Und was ist das ? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (15. August 2017)

Sowas wie ne LAN Karte  Nur anderer Anschluss.
In dem Fall TCP/IP via Infiniband 
Mellanox ConnectX Single-Port 40GBit Infiniband PCI-E x8 - IBM 46M2205

Damit soll mein PC direkt mit meinem 1366er Server verbunden werden.

12 Festplatten sind in einem RAID 50, komme auf ca 1800MB/s Lesen/Schreiben Intern, mal schauen was dann limitiert bei der Uebertragung 

Kann sonst alternativ zu Testzwecken einen RAID 0 aus 16x 73GB SAS Festplatten aufbauen und schauen was das taugt 
Gigabit LAN ist einfach zu lahm!



FibreChannel und SFP+ werde ich auch noch als RJ45 Alternative testen


----------



## Kigele (16. August 2017)

Okay 
Ist nicht so wichtig für Otto normalbenuzer? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LordEliteX (16. August 2017)

Sooo bin jetzt mit Ryzen unterwegs 
Ich mach dann mal die Tage die vergleich Benchmarks.


----------



## Knogle (16. August 2017)

Welcher Ryzen ist es geworden?


----------



## LordEliteX (17. August 2017)

Der 1700  

Läuft auf 3,6 Ghz bei 1.15 Volt ^^
Der Speicherdurchsatz ist einfach mal fast doppelt so hoch wie beim Xeon


----------



## Knogle (17. August 2017)

Also genauso wie mein Ryzen 
Habe 52GB/s Speicherdurchsatz bei 2999MHz RAM Takt
Meiner laeuft auch auf 3.6GHz bei 1.15V


----------



## LordEliteX (17. August 2017)

Welchen Ram hast du


----------



## Knogle (17. August 2017)

Micron 2133er anfangs, die gingen nur bis 2800MHz.
Habe jetzt Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB 2400er, die schaffen sogar die 3200!
Habe davon 2 im Dual Channel

Habe das billigste AM4 Board was es gab


----------



## LordEliteX (17. August 2017)

Hab 3200er von Gskill hab aber nur 47GB/s
Mit welchem Programm mist du das?


----------



## Knogle (17. August 2017)

Mit AIDA64, da den Cache & Memory Benchmark


----------



## LordEliteX (17. August 2017)

Single oder Dual Rank?


----------



## Knogle (17. August 2017)

Dual Rank


----------



## LordEliteX (17. August 2017)

Ahhh deswegen der unterschied


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. August 2017)

Jupp, Dual Rank ist doch Pflicht


----------



## LordEliteX (17. August 2017)

Eigentlich schon. Dachte auch das es dual rank sind aber sind es anscheinend doch nicht -.-
Es steht aber auch nirgends dran 

Kann mal jemand nen Link schicken von 3200er Dual ranks? 

Edit:
Hab 3000er Rams gefunden: Ballistix Elite 16GB Kit (8GBx2) DDR4 3000
Die sind dual Rank

Ich schick die anderen dann zurück


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. August 2017)

Nimm corsair vengeanxe LPX, die sind dual rank.


----------



## LordEliteX (17. August 2017)

Ich schau erst mal wie viel Takt ich mit den G-Skill Rams rausholen kann  
Bin momentan bei 3400 ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. August 2017)

Uff, heftig.


----------



## Knogle (17. August 2017)

Hmm komme schon auf 3400, aber zu abgrundtief schlechten Timings und hohen Spannungen 

Aber die Cache Geschwindigkeit geht dann sowas von durch die Decke


----------



## LordEliteX (17. August 2017)

3466 klappt auch  
Bin dann auch bei 52GB/s bei 15er Timings und 1.35 Volt Spannung.


----------



## Knogle (17. August 2017)

Was willst du mehr  Dann behalt deinen RAM^^
Schau mal bitte was dein Cache jetzt so macht an Speed


----------



## LordEliteX (17. August 2017)

Welchen Cache willste wissen? 
L1 Chache liegt bei knapp 900GB/s


----------



## Knogle (17. August 2017)

900GB/s sind gut fuer Ryzen


----------



## LordEliteX (17. August 2017)

Wie teste ich den Ram am besten auf Stabilität?


----------



## Knogle (17. August 2017)

y-cruncher, und da den Stresstest auswaehlen


----------



## LordEliteX (17. August 2017)

Danke 
ich teste gerade mit Super PI soll glaub auch ganz ok sein dafür.


----------



## Knogle (17. August 2017)

Wuerde ich nicht machen^^ Super Pi belegt nur paar kb an RAM Speicher


----------



## LordEliteX (17. August 2017)

Ok habs gemerkt 
ist leider abgestürzt 

Hab die Timings mal auf 16 gestellt.
Wie viel Ram Spannung kann man eig drauf geben bei Ryzen?


----------



## Knogle (18. August 2017)

Ich geb bei Ryzen bis zu 1.5V, bei 1366 bis zu 2.5V


----------



## 8uxl1983 (18. August 2017)

Hy Leute.

Ich wäre jetzt soweit zum übertakten und würde eure Hilfe benötigen.

Ich hab wie im ersten Post von mir erwähnt das MSI X58 Pro-E Mainboard + Xeon X5649 CPU.

Ich will das Ding nicht bis an die Grenzen übertakten. Gekühlt wird mit Luft.

Derzeit hab ich noch 8 GB RAM verbaut weil ich meinen 3. RAM erst bekomme um auf 12 GB zu kommen.

Ahnung hab ich fast null beim übertakten.
Multiplikator und BLCK (hoffe es heisst jetzt so) sind mir bekannt.
Mit den Stromwerten hab ich allerdings 0 Ahnung.

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar. Gerne auch per PN.


Lg Thomas


----------



## fuma.san (18. August 2017)

Als erstes fixierst du die Spannungen auf die Standard Werte. Nicht auf Auto stehen lassen.

Als nächstes stellst du den Ram und den Multiplikator auf den niedrigsten Teiler (ich glaube 1:3 und 11x war das) und tastest dich mit dem BClck nach oben und schaust was stabil läuft.
Im Anschluss hebst du schrittweise den Multiplikator an und kommst so zu deiner endgüligen Taktrate.
Wenn der Prozessor instabil wird kannst du den VCore und die QPI Spannung (von der Northbrigde) erhöhen. Temperaturen dabei im Auge behalten!

Ganz zum Schluss kannst du schauen wie hoch du deinen Ram Takten kannst.


Wichtig: du findest relativ gute Guides zum übertakten der X58 Plattform, es lässt sich aber nicht alles von den Core I7 zu den Xeons übertragen:
- QPI Spannung bei den Xeon NICHT über 1,35V stellen - es kann sein das du sonst den Speichercontroller in der CPU grillst
- bei der Kernspannung (VCore) gibt Intel 1,35V als Maximum an - sollte aber nicht das Problem sein wenn die Temps noch stimmen, ich hab meinen X5650 mit 1,4V laufen
- die Uncore Ratio ist 1,5x bei Xeons und nicht 2,0x wie bei den I7`s

Paar besonderheiten zu dem MSI X58 Pro-E (hab ich auch schon verbaut):
- du kannst bei dem Board leider die Uncore Ratio nicht auf 1,5x umstellen -> nicht weiter dramatisch, kommst aber mit dem BClck nicht so hoch wie du vieleicht gerne würdest - bei mir war nach 185 Mhz Schluss
- die Northbridge wird leider extrem heiß (100+`C) - ich empfehle dir die Wärmeleitpaste zu erneuern und einen extra Lüfter drauf zu packen
- die Spannungswandler sind in Ordnung, da brauchst du nichts zu machen (da ist eh ein WL-Pad drunter was du nicht so einfach austauschen  kannst)
- wenn du den Turbo an lässt nutzt das Board die höheren Multiplikatoren, da kannst du nen niedrigeren BClock ausgleichen

zur Orientierung hier mal meine Werte mit nem X5650 und einem MSI x58 Pro-E die ich für 24/7 hatte:
- Clock: 185Mhz x 20-23 -> 3700 - 4255 Mhz (das ist mit Turbo-Boost)
- VCore ~1,3V (die genauen Werte müsste ich noch mal nachschauen)
- QPI 1,35V (höher wollte ich für 24/7 nicht gehen, hier hat das Board limitiert, die CPU würde noch mehr mit machen)
- Restlichen Spannungen Standard
- ich hatte die Wärmeleitpaste unter der North- und Southbrige erneuert und habe einen 80mm Lüfter auf die Northbrigde gebaut - Temps waren dann so 75-80`C unter Prime


Edit: hab noch nen Foto gefunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (18. August 2017)

Das ist mal eine Aussagekräftige Antwort.

Danke schon mal.

Werde mich da mal langsam rantasten.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (18. August 2017)

Noch eine Frage zu den Stromwerten.

Welche sind sind die Standardwerte?
Wenn ich Bild rauf drücke werden die Werte grau und mit Bild runter weiss?

Sorry für die dumme Frage aber die unterschiede bei den Werten sind da gewaltig


----------



## fuma.san (18. August 2017)

Das war von Auto einfach einmal "+" drücken (auf dem Numpad). Sollte weiß hinterlegt sein.


----------



## fuma.san (18. August 2017)

Hab mal fix nen Foto von meinem Evga X58 FTW3 Bios Voltages gemacht - da läuft auch ein X5650.

VCore ist von CPU zu CPU unterschiedlich, aber meist irgendwas um die 1,2V
QPI ist 1,1V Standard.

Der Rest ist so wie auf dem Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1,35V QPI wirst du ohne zusätzliche Kühlung wahrscheinlich nicht auf dem MSI hin bekommen


----------



## Knogle (18. August 2017)

IOH VCore habe ich 1.4V


----------



## datex (18. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen habe mich extra angemeldet,weil ich ein paar Fragen habe. Ich habe mir heute ein MSI X58 Pro bestellt und ein E5649 und ein CPU Kühler.  Nun wollte ich wissen wie viel Ram ich am besten bestellen soll ,3x4gb reicht das aus zum Spielen?  Ich habe paar Seiten vorher gelesen das Knogle das Netzteil 
Delta TDPS-650BB B 650W PC Computer Netzteil ATX geeignet | eBay empfiehlt ist bei dem Netzteil eine Verkablung dabei? Und welches Gehäuse kann für dieses Netzteil empfohlen werden.  Sollte nicht zu teuer sein.  Danke schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## Knogle (18. August 2017)

Eigentlich gehen die meisten Gehaeuse die ich getestet habe, bei einigen machts ein bisschen Probleme, aber auch da kann man es passend machen.
Ich bin mit dem Netzteil sowas von zufrieden, das schafft sogar im Zweifel knapp 1000W  Habe das fuer alle meine Benchsysteme im Einsatz, weil die Spannung IMMER konstant bei 12,10V bleibt, und eigentlich nie schwankt wie bei anderen NTs

Wenn du mehr Amps brauchst auf eine der Rails machs so wie ich, und fuer einfach 2 12V Rails zusammen


----------



## datex (18. August 2017)

Danke für die flotte Antwort Tut mir leid das die Fragen bisschen blöd sind. Nur das ist mein erster Rechner, den ich selber zusammen baue und mich jetzt etwas mit der Materie auseinander setzten muss. Aber bei dem Angebot bei eBay kann ich zuschlagen und muss nix weiteres beachten Oder? Und gibt es einigermaßen gescheite Gehäuse die zwischen 30-40€ kosten brauche kein Schnick Schnack Hauptsache Funktionel. 
Und mit dem RAM von 3x4 gb müssen das eigentlich genau die selben sein oder können die auch von unterschiedlichen Herstellern sei ?


----------



## Knogle (18. August 2017)

Wieviel zahlste denn fuer den RAM?
Sollten am besten natuehrlich die gleichen sein, aber ich mische auch manchmal wild den RAM durch


----------



## datex (18. August 2017)

Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich es noch nicht genau ich wollte mal bei eBay Kleinanzeigen schauen, ob ich was günstiges bekommen könnte. Die anderen Teile sollten am Mittwoch kommen und bis dahin wollte ich alles zusammen haben ^^
Könntest du mir vielleicht ein günstiges Gehäuse empfehlen?


----------



## Knogle (18. August 2017)

Sonst schreibst mir ne PN  wegen RAM


----------



## datex (18. August 2017)

Ja wenn ich nix finde melde ich mich bei dir 

Ist das Netzteil eigentlich laut?


----------



## trixxo (19. August 2017)

Hallo Leute,

habe einen x5650 auf einem EX58 UD3R Rev. 1.6
Bekomme ihn aber irgendwie nicht über 3.7GHz ohne BSOD oder Bootloop bis zum zurücksetzten der OC-Einstellungen.

Benutze momentan folgende Einstellungen :

CPU Clock Ratio : 20
QPI Clock Ratio : 36
Uncore Clock Ratio : 16
BCLK : 185
SPD : 8
Boost : Disabled
C3/C6/C7 : Disabled
Eist : Disabled
Loadline : Enabled
Vcore : 1.3375
QPI/Vtt : 1.32
CPU PLL : 1.84
QPI PLL : 1.16
IOH Core : 1.14
ICH I/O : 1.58
ICH : 1.16
DRAM : 1.6

Hier noch meine vollständigen Specs :

Xeon X5650
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition
Gigabyte X58 UD3R Rev. 1.6
2x 8GB HyperX Fury 1866
Crucial MX300 525GB SSD
Seagate 4TB SSHD
Sharkoon Silentstorm ICEWIND black 750W
Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix Golden Sample
Windows 10 Pro 64bit

Mit den obigen Einstellungen läuft alles stabil, egal ob memtest, IntelBurnTest, Linx...
CPU Temps nicht über 77°

Hab ich nen schlechten erwischt oder hat evtl. mein Board schon einen weg ?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gruß trixxo


----------



## datex (19. August 2017)

Dein Postfach ist voll.


----------



## Knogle (19. August 2017)

Oh schreib mir bitte ne Mail an webmaster@knogle.industries


----------



## datex (19. August 2017)

Hast du meinen Mail bekommen?


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (20. August 2017)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht das Ergebnis.


 Hier  mit  einer von meinen beiden Xps  , allerdings mit  Wasserkühlung.  Lief durchgängig auf 2012 Mhz. Vram  6042Mhz


----------



## drizzler (20. August 2017)

trixxo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe einen x5650 auf einem EX58 UD3R Rev. 1.6
> Bekomme ihn aber irgendwie nicht über 3.7GHz ohne BSOD oder Bootloop bis zum zurücksetzten der OC-Einstellungen.
> ...



Wie bist du denn bis jetzt vorgegangen?


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (20. August 2017)

Hier mein Pc mit 980x @4270hz und Prime In-place Large FFTs


TitanXp@H2O, +980X@Rampage3Extreme@H2O - YouTube


----------



## XerXis-V (20. August 2017)

ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> Hier mein Pc mit 980x @4270hz und Prime In-place Large FFTs
> 
> 
> TitanXp@H2O, +980X@Rampage3Extreme@H2O - YouTube



Ich finde die Coretemp bei der Config aber etwas hoch. Mit meiner 240 AIO von Arctic und den X5650 komm ich mit weniger Spannung auf ca 4,2 Ghz. Hast du dein OC optimiert? Oder verhält sich der i7 anders?


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (20. August 2017)

XerXis-V schrieb:


> Ich finde die Coretemp bei der Config aber etwas hoch. Mit meiner 240 AIO von Arctic und den X5650 komm ich mit weniger Spannung auf ca 4,2 Ghz. Hast du dein OC optimiert? Oder verhält sich der i7 anders?



Die angezeigte VIN0 von 1.44V ist nicht die Vcore. Die liegt hier  bei  INPlace-FFTs bei 1.39V.   Bios 1.42 V  50% LLC
Was die Temperatur betrifft,  die Lüfter laufen  hier anfangs nicht, sondern schalten sich nur , wenn nötig zu . Siehst Du auch im Video. Also super Kühlleistung .  Ich könnte die Wassertemperatur niedriger steuern, brauch ich aber nicht. Die erste Zeit , unter Luft, wurde das Teil unter Prime, bis zu 90°C  warm ( Prime)   .   Die Lautstärke  des voll aufgedrehten  Lüfters war nicht gerade angenehm. 
CPU läuft seit Kauf 2010,  immer noch, also weiterhin keine übertriebene "Rücksicht". Das Teil wurde die erste Zeit  nicht geschont  (HWBOT) , hat also schon einiges  durch. 
Auch hier ging noch einiges:

[Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Skylake? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..


----------



## blazethelight (20. August 2017)

Wer nen Dual Socket Board mit zwei 1366 Xeons betreibt, kann ja schauen ob die IPC seitdem nicht wirklich gestiegen ist. Könnte ja mal zum Test auf 6 Kerne reduzieren... 
Taktvergleich könnte man mit 2,2 GHz ausführen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (20. August 2017)

Also mein Ryzen 1600 hat mit 6 Kernen mehr Punkte gemacht in Cinebench als ein Dual Xeon Systemen bei gleichem Takt


----------



## blazethelight (20. August 2017)

Spricht auf jeden Fall für AMD Ryzen...Obwohl ich nicht glaube, das du @2,2 GHz den CB15 ausgeführt hattest, gell? ^^ Hat denn schon jemand einen Vergleich zu Threadstripper oder Naples machen können? 


PS. Wenn die guten Boards nicht so rar & überteuert gewesen wären, wäre ich echt am überlegen gewesen, nen 1366 dual Sockel aufzubauen... 
Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drizzler (20. August 2017)

die Aussage von Knogle bezieht sich auf sonstwas, aber nicht auf deine 4000 Score. Ryzen 6kerner @ 4 .1GHZ kommt auf round about 1300 Punkte. Der 1600x stock auf ca 1150.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. August 2017)

Der 1600 mit OC ist schneller als n dual 1366, bzgl. Xeon V4 wohl kaum, dazu braucht es nen TR mit wohl mindestens 12 Kernen.


----------



## blazethelight (20. August 2017)

Bin ja mal gespannt was AMD bei Naples raushaut... Hoffe die machen wirklich weiter so und gehen via P/L mit 32 Kernen pro Socket Intel im wichtigen WS / Server Markt so richtig auf die Eier! 

Könnte denn jemand nen Cinebench @ 2,2 GHz oder 2,4 GHz ausführen? 
Glaube wirklich, dass sich da nicht viel tuen wird bei der IPC (vielleicht ca. 3% - 8 % ? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## trixxo (21. August 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> Wie bist du denn bis jetzt vorgegangen?



Bin folgendem Guide gefolgt : 3 Step Overclocking Guide – Bloomfield and Gulftown | TechREACTION

Musste die restlichen Voltages auch anpassen, da sonst Windows nicht laden wollte. ( Egal wie weit hoch ich QPI/VTT und Vcore gedreht hab, beide bis max 1.4 ausprobiert)

Bin jetzt mit Vcore runter auf 1,325, mit QPI/VTT hoch auf 1,34 und SDP 10. Jetzt läuft er auch mit BCLK 190.

Wohlgemerkt mit Uncore immer noch 16, wenn ich Uncore 20 einstelle kommt wieder bootloop bis OC-Reset.


----------



## drizzler (21. August 2017)

jemand von euch mit nem msi x58 pro (e) mal den acpi bios bluescreen gehabt und das irgendwie behoben? habe jetzt alle bios versionen die ich zu dem board auftreiben konnte durch und es hat leider nichts geholfen. bevor ich mich jetzt daran mache die rom module zu bearbeiten frag ich mal lieber noch mal nach .


----------



## blazethelight (21. August 2017)

ACPI Support aktiviert oder deaktiviert? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=905333

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drizzler (21. August 2017)

natuerlich aktiviert  habe auch sonst alles mal ausprobiert : Minimalkofiguration, alles ab ausser Tasta, jeglichen Onboardlala deaktiviert etc. Auch die IOACPI Table tralala fuer mehr Interrupts macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## blazethelight (21. August 2017)

Ich habe den X58 Sockel nicht. Auf meinen 2011-3 Sockel sorgt die Aktivierung für instabiles Verhalten... 
Bei mir habe ich die Funktion deaktiviert... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. August 2017)

Der x58 ist der Chipsatz, der Sockel heißt LGA1366 oder Sockel B.

Davon ab kann es durchaus sein, dass bestimmte Features mit Windows nicht wirklich harmonieren


----------



## blazethelight (21. August 2017)

@ Chris-W201-Fan: Völlig korrekt erklärt und zu Recht berechtigt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blazethelight (21. August 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Der x58 ist der Chipsatz, der Sockel heißt LGA1366 oder Sockel B.
> 
> Davon ab kann es durchaus sein, dass bestimmte Features mit Windows nicht wirklich harmonieren







blazethelight schrieb:


> @ Chris-W201-Fan: Völlig korrekt erklärt und zu Recht berichtigt.
> 
> Danke dir [emoji106]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drizzler (22. August 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Der x58 ist der Chipsatz, der Sockel heißt LGA1366 oder Sockel B.
> 
> Davon ab kann es durchaus sein, dass bestimmte Features mit Windows nicht wirklich harmonieren



Das Problem ist einfach, ich kann ACPI 2.0  und/oder ACPI ACIP (hat im MSI Bios die 2 Table Optionen) anmachen, ausmachen, sich im Kreis drehen lassen oder sonstwas. Jedesmal bei OS install Bios ist nicht ACPI konform. -.-


----------



## fuma.san (22. August 2017)

Welche Bios Version hast du? Ich hatte da mit meinem MSI x58 Pro-E nie Probleme unter Windows 10.
Das neueste Bios ist übrigens von MSI Germany, das findest du auf der internationalen Website nicht.


----------



## drizzler (22. August 2017)

alle mal durch gehabt, auch die beta versionen aus dem forum. bios laesst sich auch per flashrom unter linux ohne probleme flashen. da aber auch der usb boot  auf teufel komm raus nicht funktionieren will, denke ich mal das board hat einfach ne macke. usb deaktivieren brachte aber auch noch nicht die loesung.


----------



## datex (22. August 2017)

Kann das MSI X58 Pro eigentlich ECC  Ram erkennen? Gruß


----------



## drizzler (22. August 2017)

Du kannst ihn auf dem Board nutzen (gehen aber auch nicht alle, haengt davon ab wie die Speicherriegel organisiert sind), aber  ECC  funktioniert nicht. Die einzigen x58 Boards die ECC auch funktional unterstuetzen sind die von AsRock.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. August 2017)

Müsste das Asus Supercomputer nicht auch ECC können?


----------



## drizzler (22. August 2017)

stimmt


----------



## fuma.san (22. August 2017)

Für USB Boot musst du den Legacy USB Support einstellen und den Stick als HDD Laufwerk in die Bootsequenz rein nehmen. 
USB-Boot ging nicht direkt glaube ich. 

Zum Erstellen des sticks nehme ich immer YUMI-Usb Stick Creator


----------



## Knogle (22. August 2017)

Also bei mir geht USB Boot direkt vom USB Stick ueber Boot Menu


----------



## drizzler (22. August 2017)

alles wie schon geschrieben schon probiert bzw. nicht moeglich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. August 2017)

hast du das Board schon mit Isoprop gereinigt?
Könnte sein, dass einfach der Staub, Schmutz udn ggf. irgendwelche andere Stoffe sich als ne Schicht aufs Board gelegt haben, die durchaus ungünstige Leckströme verursacht und damit sehr komische Reaktionen hervorruft


----------



## lirat (23. August 2017)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich besitze ein Intel dx58so und ein Xeon x5650 mit 8GB ram und würde diesen gerne overclocken. Die Host clock frequenzy kann ich auf 160 anheben, wenn ich drüber gehe booted der PC nicht mehr. Da ich mit dem PC ein bisschen zocken will bräuchte ich mehr Leistung als 3.5 GHz. CPU voltage hab ich auch schon versucht anzuheben, ram auch langsamer geglockt, bringt alles nichts...vllt stelle ich mich auch zu dumm an und vergesse etwas wichtiges. Hab öfters schon gelesen das der Prozessor locker auf 4 geht (gehen sollte) und habe auch schon einen mit 4.9 GHz gesehen.
Bilder sind im Anhang.(Sollten die Default Einstellungen sein, bis auf die Host clock frequenzy)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

MfG


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. August 2017)

Glaub du brauchst angehoben e QPI VTT


----------



## drizzler (24. August 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> hast du das Board schon mit Isoprop gereinigt?
> Könnte sein, dass einfach der Staub, Schmutz udn ggf. irgendwelche andere Stoffe sich als ne Schicht aufs Board gelegt haben, die durchaus ungünstige Leckströme verursacht und damit sehr komische Reaktionen hervorruft



Jo, zumindest den Sockel, hatte aber auch nur noch ne Pfuetze hier. Werde am Wochenende das Teil mal mit Elektorreiniger bearbeiten, vll. bringt es ja was.



lirat schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> ich besitze ein Intel dx58so und ein Xeon x5650 mit 8GB ram und würde diesen gerne overclocken. Die Host clock frequenzy kann ich auf 160 anheben, wenn ich drüber gehe booted der PC nicht mehr. Da ich mit dem PC ein bisschen zocken will bräuchte ich mehr Leistung als 3.5 GHz. CPU voltage hab ich auch schon versucht anzuheben, ram auch langsamer geglockt, bringt alles nichts...vllt stelle ich mich auch zu dumm an und vergesse etwas wichtiges. Hab öfters schon gelesen das der Prozessor locker auf 4 geht (gehen sollte) und habe auch schon einen mit 4.9 GHz gesehen.
> Bilder sind im Anhang.(Sollten die Default Einstellungen sein, bis auf die Host clock frequenzy)
> ...



Hast du dich schon ein bisschen in die Thematik eingelesen? Einfach ein paar Werte erhoehen ist auf der Plattform fuers Overclocking nicht drin. Ausserdem hast du leider eins der weniger guten Boards erwischt. 4ghz sollten aber drinn sein, die 4,9 sind aber Traeumerei fuer ein 24/7 Setup.

Einen Guide findest zu zum Beispiel hier : [How-To] Intel Core i7 (Bloomfield) Overclocking 

Das einzige, wo sich der Xeon unterscheidet ist, dass er nur einen 1,5:1 uncore/ram Teiler benoetigt und dass die von Intel empfohlende maximale Vcore fuer den Prozessor 1,35v betraegt.

Ansonsten gibt es auch viele (meiner Meinung nach bessere) Guides und Hinweise in englischprachigen Foren.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (26. August 2017)

Hallo Leute.

Ist es möglich das die Nvidia GeForce GTX 1050 Ti mit dem MSI X58 Pro-E nicht kompatibel ist?

Zumindest der Grafikkartentreiber?

Betriebssystem Windows 10


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. August 2017)

Wäre zwar seltsam aber möglich.
Ggf. mal gucken, ob du im GPU-BIOS PCIe 3.0 deaktivieren kannst. (Ist nur mit Tools möglich)


----------



## 8uxl1983 (26. August 2017)

Das komische daran ist das alles funktioniert solange ich nicht den Treiber für die Grafikkarte installiere.

Mit welchen Tools könnte man da ins GPU BIOS kommen um es zu deaktivieren?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. August 2017)

Nvidia Bios Editor googeln.
Kannst du die gtx in nem anderen System testen? Hab ne hd2900pro und ne hd4870x2 da, die das gleiche Phänomen haben, die sind schlicht hin.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (26. August 2017)

Hab ich leider nicht.

Hatte das zu Beginn auch bei Win8.1 aber da funktionierte es dann plötzlich.

Jetzt hab ich das immer sobald der Treiber installiert ist.
Sobald das Windows Bootlogo kommt schaltet sich die Grafikkarte weg und ich bekomme kein Bild mehr.

Hab die Karte erst seit 2 Wochen also werde ich die einfach umtauschen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. August 2017)

Kannst du tun, kann aber auch am treiber liegen, nimm mal nen älteren.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (26. August 2017)

Hab ich auch schon versucht und brachte leider keine Besserung.

Hab den Fehler jetzt leider auch ohne Grafikkartentreiber.

Am übertakten kann es auch nicht liegen weil ich schon alles im BIOS auf default gesetzt habe um auch das ausschliessen zu können.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. August 2017)

Hast du ne alte Grafikkarte?

Wenn du aus BS, WOB, GF Region bist, heute abend hätte ich Zeit, wollte eh in den Badtelkeller


----------



## 8uxl1983 (26. August 2017)

Ich hab auch keine alte Grafikkarte.
Hab das ganze Zeug vor langer Zeit entsorgt und bin auf Laptop umgestiegen.
Jetzt ist der Reiz wieder gekommen um ein System aufzubauen.

Bin leider auch nicht aus deiner Gegend.

Ich teste es dann mal mit dir Austauschkarte.

Gibt es eine Empfehlung oder irgendwas das man beim Grafikkartenkauf für das MSI X58 Pro-E beachten muss?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. August 2017)

Ne, aber es dürfte auch durchaus stärker sein als ne 1050Ti, kostet dann aber mehr.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (26. August 2017)

Für meine Zwecke reicht die 1050 Ti völlig aus.

Ist eigentlich besser wenn die Grafikkarte eine zusätzlichen Stromanschluss hat.

Die 1050 Ti von ASUS hat nämlich keinen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. August 2017)

Wäre wohl nicht verkehrt, sonst könnte das Netzteil mit Last auf CPU und GPU ggf denken, ops, 250w aus dem 12v für die CPU und Board ist zu viel (Railabsicherung)


----------



## 8uxl1983 (26. August 2017)

Ok, werde mir dann mal eine 1050 Ti mit Stromanschluss besorgen und diese jetzt zurückschicken.

Mal sehen ob es dann funktioniert.


----------



## Frischi91 (27. August 2017)

Moin Leute,
mit Spannung habe ich diesen Thread die letzten 2 Tage (fast) komplett gelesen .
Ich muss sagen es ist sehr interessant zu sehen was so ein alter Prozessor noch leisten kann.
Natürlich wurde ich auch sofort inspiriert.
Nun zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen.

Ich "spiele" seit ein paar Jahren auf meinem Laptop den ich damals für die Uni gekauft habe... So langsam bekomme ich aber Zustände wenn ich Zocke, da natürlich Graka etc. sehr bescheiden sind.

Nun wollte ich mir einen Desktop-PC zusammen schustern und der Xeon x56xx klingt doch recht interessant.
Lohnt es sich aktuell auf diese Kombination zu setzen wenn man keinerlei Hardware schon zu Hause hat? Die Boards können ja recht teuer sein.
Hatte da etwa an so eine Zusammenstellung gedacht:
CPU:   x56xx
Mobo: Hatte ein MSI x58 Pro im Auge nach dem lesen hier aber eher abgeneigt^^
Graka: gtx 1050 ti ( gebraucht)
RAM: hätte ich gerne 16 GB habt ihr da empfehlungen?
Gehäuse/Netzteil/ Kühlung: Hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Evt. wollte ich eine Wakü verbauen mal sehen
Festplatte: Auf jedenfall eine SSD 

Was müsste ich sonst noch so beachten? Bin für Tipps und Erfahrungen offen
Wäre mein zweiter PC marke Eigenbau und der erste liegt schon 12 Jahre zurück. Bekomme ich das mit dem OC als Laie hin?

Nach dem ich das jetzt nochmal durchgelesen habe ist mir aufgefallen wieviel ich eigentlich gefragt habe...Sorry dafür 
Gruß


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. August 2017)

Mahlzeit,

nein es lohnt eher nicht für diesen Anwendungsbereich, denn Spiele, die mehr als 4 Kerne nutzen sind eher HighEnd Games, die dann auch entsprechend mehr Leistung der GPU verlangen... Und da hängt dann der Xeon einem Ryzen 5 mit 6 Kernen trotzdem massiv nach.

Mit nem Haswell (LGA1150) fährst du hier deutlich besser. Ein Xeon 1231V3 kostet mit grob 130€ so viel wie ein gutes 1366 Board, die Boards dazu gibts Teils neu für etwa 50-60€ schon.

RAM brauchst du so oder so, und die Leistung des 1231V3 ist etwa auf dem Niveau einer i7/Xeon mit 4 Kernen und 4,4-4,5GHz auf LGA1366.
Dazu deutlich sparsamer und leichter zu kühlen. Ich würde da nur bedingt "pro" 1366 plädieren wollen.
Das ist Mittlerweile einfach nur für Freaks, die OCen wollen, ...

Nebnebei, bei deinen Ansprüchen würd esich ggf. sogar ein AMD Ryzen 3 1200 mit B350 Board (da tuts sogar ein kleines) und entsprechend RAM anbieten. Den 1200er dann etwas übertakten udn du hast die Leistung eines i5 7500. Damit lässt sich auch gut spielen.


----------



## Knogle (27. August 2017)

Ja leider lohnt sich sowas nicht mehr, wenn man nicht schon irgendwas da hat.
Dann lieber ein kleiner Ryzen Unterbau, kostet sogar weniger.


Morgen gehts wieder ans PCIe OC  Mal schauen wie meine neue Samsung SM961 SSD darauf reagiert, bzw. wieviel extra Bandbreite sich rausholen laesst.
Die soll als Cache fuer einen ZFS Pool dienen, denn ich habe jetzt eine 40GBit Glasfaser Verbindung zwischen meinem Ryzen System und dem Server aufgebaut. Da darf der Cache gern bisschen mehr machen  PCIe wird da wohl mit sicherheit limitieren bei 2.0


----------



## datex (29. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe nun mein Set zusammen und es läuft auch fast alles unter Windows 10. Nur ich habe irgendwie ein Problem mit dem Ton. Das Mainboard erkennt mein Lautsprecher nicht immer. Manchmal habe ich Ton und manchmal nicht. Im Bios habe ich nur HD Audio aktiviert. Ich habe auch den Treiber Realtelk High Defintion drauf gehabt und das Spiel war genau das selbe. Ich habe nur über das Mainboard den FSB Schalter verändert auf 166 MHz kann das damit etwas zu tun haben? Zur Zeit steht unten Rechts "es ist kein audioausgabegerät installiert"
CPU:Xeon E5649
Mainboard:MSI X58 Pro-E(MS-7522)
DDR3:12Gb 3x2Gb 1x4Gb
GPU: Nvidia Gt640 2Gb (kommt was neues)
Danke schon mal für die antworten.


----------



## LordEliteX (29. August 2017)

Hast du den pcie Takt erhöht?


----------



## datex (29. August 2017)

Also so habe ich eigentlich, gar nix mehr am System verändert. Habe mir nur das Program MSI Afterburner für die GPU geladen um es zu testen mehr aber nicht.  Gestern abend hatte ich noch Ton. Und heute morgens dann nicht. Habe darauf den Treiber deinstalliert. Und nach dem Neustart (ohne Treiber) hatte ich wieder Ton für 20 Min. Aber nun habe ich weder hinten Klinke oder vorne am Rechner Ton.


----------



## LordEliteX (29. August 2017)

Den Pcie Takt stellt man im bios ein. 
Vielelicht hast du den mit angehoben, dann spinnen die treiber gerne mal


----------



## datex (29. August 2017)

Im Bios habe ich eigentlich nur den Hd Audio Treiber aktiviert. Weil ich auch nicht , weiß  wo der Pcie Takt eingestellt wird.


----------



## myIceTea (29. August 2017)

Linux USB Stick/CD erstellen und schauen obs da auch buggt. Ansonsten Bios updaten und /oder zurücksetzten


----------



## datex (29. August 2017)

Ich werde dann später nach der Arbeit das BIOS mal zurück setzten. Das kann ich doch am Mainboard machen ich glaube ich habe gesehen das dort 3Tasten sind? Und von wo ladet ihr die aktuellsten BIOS runter?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. August 2017)

und Kabel prüfen.


----------



## datex (29. August 2017)

Welches Kabel genau? Von den Lautsprecher ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. August 2017)

ja, udn zwar auch auf Kabelbrüche, Verschmutzung am Stecker, ...


----------



## datex (29. August 2017)

Ich muss sagen ab Kabel kann es eigentlich nicht liegen, weil die am Laptop ohne Probleme liefen. Ich habe auch mein headset getestet das ging auch nicht. Naja wenn ich später von der Arbeit nach Hause komme, muss ich das mit dem Bios mal testen. Also erstmal Bios zurück setzten. Danach das neue Bios installieren. Soll ich auch noch den Treiber Realtek installieren oder sollte es auch ohne gehen? Und von wo kann ich das aktuellste Bios runter laden?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. August 2017)

ich hatte das Problem mal, und hab dann den Treiber in ner neueren Version getestet, da gings dann.


----------



## datex (29. August 2017)

Also wenn ich auf die Seite auf MSI gehe haben die nur Treiber bis Windows 7 glaube ich. Kann jetzt leider nicht nach gucken. Wo kann ich die aktuellsten Treiber für das MSI Board herbekommen? Oder gibt es ein Programm, die die automatisch sucht ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. August 2017)

Schau mal welcher Soundchip verbaut ist, dafür findet sich dann sicher n Treiber der neuer ist, als der von der MSI-Seite.


----------



## datex (30. August 2017)

Morgen, ich wollte nur bescheid sagen, das ich gestern sofort Ton wieder hatte und heute noch da ist. Mal schauen wie lange es sich halten wird. Danke sehr für eure Hilfe.
@Knogle Ich habe mal eine Frage Knogle, hast du vielleicht eine Vorlage zur Übertaktung des Sytems?
Gruß


----------



## FranzJoseph (30. August 2017)

Hallo 

ich melde mich nach langer Zeit mit einem neuen CPU Kühler wieder 

Möchte jetzt meinen E5645, den ich von Knogle bekommen hatte auf mindestens 4 GHz bringen. Die Temperaturen sind jetzt jedenfalls kein Problem mehr. Mir ist aber allerdings auch gerade aufgefallen, dass die CPU nur nen Multi von 18 hat. 19 ist dann gelb...was bedeutet nochmal die gelbe Ziffer? 

Jetzt frage ich mich, wie Knogle den damals auf 4,4 GHz gebracht hat mit nen Multi von 18?

derzeit habe ich ihn auf 3,8 GHz( 211 BCLK) Temperaturen bleiben unter 60°

wie aktiviert man nochmal den Turbo auf allen Kernen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2017)

Das müsste der 19er sein


----------



## FranzJoseph (30. August 2017)

achso...die gelbe Zahl ist dann immer der Turbo?  Okay danke.

Aber wenn ich auf 19 stelle, dann sehe ich zwar 4GHz im Idle aber unter last geht es runter auf 3,8?

und wenn ich 220 BCLK einstelle, dann bootet er nicht mher und nach dem 3. versuch werden dann die Einstellungen zurückgesetzt. Eine Lösung?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2017)

Bei letzterem muss man mal alle Spannungen und Settings kennen, ersteres ist ggf. wegen TDP-Überschreitung. 

Welches Board war das noch mal? Asus P6t?


----------



## FranzJoseph (30. August 2017)

MSI X58 Pro E

vorher hatte ich den X5650(also den hab ich hier immer noch im Schrank, aber da gibt es ja das Problem mit dem Uncore)

Alle Engerieoptionen sind aus außer C1E Support(damit die im Idle runtertaktet) 

Ach moment...ich mach mal paar Fotos


----------



## drizzler (30. August 2017)

Das Board/Bios laesst ein manuelles setzen des Turbo-Multis als Allcore-Multi leider nicht zu , wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (hab meins schon nicht mehr).

Hast du im Cell Menu den Turbo-Boost-Tech Menu Eintrag? Gerade per AMIBCP ins Bios reingeschaut. Es kann aber sein, dass der nur verfuegbar ist, wenn man ne CPU mit offenem Multi betreibt. War bei meinem Asus Board zumindest mit dem W3680 so.


----------



## FranzJoseph (30. August 2017)

Nee kann ich nirgends finden :/

hab es leider auch noch nicht geschafft irgendwelche Fotos hochzuladen, da ständig Chrome abstürzt und Edge auch...irgendwas stimmt noch nicht :/

hatte dann auch nen Bluescreen mit System Service exception ...


----------



## FranzJoseph (30. August 2017)

Geschafft...

Chrome lässt sich übrigens gar nicht mehr starten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2017)

Nb v und ich v kannst du mal manuell auf eines je eine stufe über 1.05v stellen.
Mach mal die overspeed protection aus, die ist mumpitz bei OC.

den pcie takt kannst mal auf 102 oder 103 stellen.


----------



## FranzJoseph (30. August 2017)

Also bei NB v  ist es bei 1.10 wenn ich einmal aufs + gehe...und ICH v bei 1.50. wie soll ich das jetzt einstellen ? 

Edit: kann übrigens aufeinmal nicht mehr Booten. 

Komme nur bis hier ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2017)

Ah grr, jetzt müsste ich den Benchtable anmachen  geht aber nicht, da aktuell das hier auf dem Tisch steht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drizzler (30. August 2017)

die overspeed tralala greift doch eh nur bei den kleinen i7nern, oder nicht? Hab des aber auch bis dato in keinem Bios mehr gefunden als in dem vom MSI-Brett. Aber ausmachen ist sicher besser 

ioh ist standard 1,1 und ich 1,5. einfach einen + hoeher stellen.


----------



## FranzJoseph (30. August 2017)

Hab oben den Post nochmal geedit...guckt euch das mal an bitte


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2017)

What? Sehr interessant, mach nen BIOS-Reset und stell neu ein, hast ja alles dokumentiert


----------



## FranzJoseph (30. August 2017)

Das hatte ich auch noch nie 

Okay...dann nochmal neu Einstellen...


----------



## drizzler (30. August 2017)

lad default settings und schau was passiert (sata auf ide oder ahci stellen so wie du windows installiert hast). wenn das immer noch nicht hilft langsam qpi spannung hoch und schau ob es geht. das gleiche hatte ich bei meinem e5649 auch als ich den blck immer hoeher pushen wollte. hat die cpu nicht so ganz verkraftet und brauchte dann mindestenst 1,3 qpi um zu booten statt die standard 1,075.


----------



## FranzJoseph (30. August 2017)

Ging mit Standard Settings auf Schlag


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2017)

Den sprung hab ich beim E5620 mit Uncore über 3400 MHz
Bis dahin tuns etwa 1,26v, danach brauche ich 1,4v+


----------



## FranzJoseph (30. August 2017)

Wenn der Turbo nicht geht...damit kann ich leben. Aber ich will die 4GHz erreichen 

Aber 220 BCLK will er nicht :/

Edit: Moment bin ins Windows gekommen 

Edit: ist es normal, dass wenn ich CPU Z öffne die Maus dann immer ab und zu hakt? Das nervt nen bisschen. Egal bei welchem Settings und mit dem X5650 war das genauso ..

nochmal Edit  : 220 BCLK läuft jetzt. 3,97 GHZ und 912 bei Cinebench. Der Score passt, oder?
ich schmeiß dann gleich mal Prime 95 an.

Was mich aber stört ist, dass ich jetzt nur 1330 MHz RAM habe...denn wenn ich den Teiler auf 4 stelle bin ich schin bei über 1700...bei meinem Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 1600er ...weiß nicht ob der das schaffen würde...


----------



## FranzJoseph (30. August 2017)

Läuft. Allerdings musste ich mein Gehäuselüfter hinten entfernen, da der CPU Lüfter(Le Grand Macho RT) mit dem Gehäuselüfter kollidiert. Das ganze hat dann ein ziemlich nerviges Geräusch verursacht. 

mit Gehäuselüfter war ich bei max. 68° und ohne schon bei 77°...das sind ganze 9° mehr. Habt ihr da vielleicht noch einen Tipp für mich? 

Ja und ansonsten stört mich das mit dem RAM...


----------



## Knogle (30. August 2017)

Turbo muss an sein!
Wie sehen deine sonstigen Settings aus?


----------



## FranzJoseph (30. August 2017)

Geh mal 1 oder 2 Seiten zurück ...da hatte ich die Einstellungen gepostet. Turbo geht nicht auf allen Kernen :/ unter Last geht der Multi wieder runter auf 18


----------



## Knogle (30. August 2017)

FranzJoseph schrieb:


> Geh mal 1 oder 2 Seiten zurück ...da hatte ich die Einstellungen gepostet. Turbo geht nicht auf allen Kernen :/ unter Last geht der Multi wieder runter auf 18



Ah okay.
Ja das mit dem RAM hatte ich auch, der war leider ziemlich niedrig!
Ums stabiler hinzukriegen, tuh mal die Clock Skews auf 900ps


----------



## FranzJoseph (30. August 2017)

Nicht 1000? Okay...aber das wird nichts daran ändern, dass der Turbo nicht geht, oder ? Bei dir lief der Turbo mit dem X58 Pro-E


----------



## drizzler (30. August 2017)

na der turbo geht doch. er taktet halt bei dauerlast auf 6kernen auf den 18er runter, was gewollt ist. den 19er haste bei kurzer last auf 6 kernen, 20 bei last auf nur 4/3 kernen und 21 bei last nur auf 2/1 kernen.


----------



## FranzJoseph (30. August 2017)

Achso, okay. Wenn ich auf den 19er Multi stelle, dann wird auch, wie du gesagt hast, der 20er und 21er Multi angesprochen ? Bei entsprechender Last ?


----------



## drizzler (30. August 2017)

c3/c6 c-states muessen dann noch an sein.


----------



## FranzJoseph (30. August 2017)

Okay alles klar.

So hast du es dann auch gemacht, Knogle ? Und so die 4,4 GHz erreicht?


----------



## drizzler (31. August 2017)

beim benchen aber nicht wundern c3/c6 states sind da kontraproduktiv was die scores angeht.


----------



## FranzJoseph (31. August 2017)

Single Core war die gleiche Leistung ^^ und Multi auch ^^


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2017)

Mit dem E5649 sind aufgrund des Multis nochmal 2 Stufen mehr moeglich


----------



## drizzler (31. August 2017)

FranzJoseph schrieb:


> Single Core war die gleiche Leistung ^^ und Multi auch ^^



sicher das der turbo auch funktioniert? mal den multi im auge gehabt, wenn du bspw. cinebech singlethread machst? da sollte der score ja eigentlich dann hoeher sein als vorher.


----------



## FranzJoseph (31. August 2017)

Jap. Der war sogar bei 4,6 GHz. Also 21er Multi. Aber genau 120 bei Single. Das gleiche ohne Turbo. Auch genau 120...ist schon komisch.

@Knogle, hattest du auch probiert über 220 BCLK zu gehen ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. August 2017)

Dann greift der Turbo nicht

Edit: 4,0ghz sollte etwa 125cb single geben, 4,4GHz etwa 136-139cb


----------



## FranzJoseph (31. August 2017)

Naja dann passt das ja mir 120 bei 4GHz ungefähr...

Aber das ist komisch....ich hatte ja daneben HwMonitor auf und habe das alles beobachtet.

C-State hatte ich auf enabled allerdings darunter kam dann eine "C State package Limit Settings" das hab ich auf Auto gelassen. Zur Option stehen noch C1, C3, C6.

Hier nochmal meine Settings:
(Kommt gleich als Edit)


----------



## drizzler (31. August 2017)

setz mal auf c6.


----------



## FranzJoseph (31. August 2017)

Okay hab ich. Im Idle taktet er auf 2,6 herunter, ist ja richtig. Hab ja C1E Support (heißt das so?) an.

Allerdings geht er ab und zu hoch auf 4,4 dann mal 4,2 und dann auch mal 4,6...

Dazu ein Bild(1.)

So....dann Cinebench Single Core...springt auch hin und her...4 GHz, 4,2, 4,4 und auch mal 4,6...auf unterschiedlichen Kernen btw.

Auch hier ein Bild(2.)

So. Diesmal 130 bei Single...ist das normal, dass die Taktraten so schwanken? In Idle halt auch. 2,6 auf allen Kernen und dann aufeinmal geht Core 2, 4 und 6 beispielsweise aufeinmal hoch auf 4,6 oder 4,2

Mit allen 12 Kernen sind es stabil immer 4GHz...908-912 Score ist dann das Ergebnis


----------



## drizzler (31. August 2017)

ja ist normal. wenn du bspw. singlecore benchst passiert im Hintergrund ja trotzdem noch was anderes (OS arbeitet), so dass nicht nur 1 Kern Last hat.


----------



## FranzJoseph (31. August 2017)

Ok gut. Hab auch mal mit 4 und 3 Kerne probiert. Bleibt auch bei 4 GHz.

Edit: Mit Turbo an habe ich übrigens ne art Spulenfiepen....hört sich zumindest so an...


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2017)

FranzJoseph schrieb:


> Ok gut. Hab auch mal mit 4 und 3 Kerne probiert. Bleibt auch bei 4 GHz.
> 
> Edit: Mit Turbo an habe ich übrigens ne art Spulenfiepen....hört sich zumindest so an...



Jo das Spulenfiepen kommt durch den hohen Strom bei den SpaWas


----------



## FranzJoseph (31. August 2017)

Okay alles klar. Was müsste ich beachten, wenn ich versuchen will über 220 BCLK zu gehen ? Was sollte ich noch verändern außer vCore ?


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2017)

Ueber 220 BCLK musst du den QPI Slow Mode anmachen
Weiterhin musst du eventuell die Differential Amplituden um 100-300mV hochdrehen.
Clock Skew muss auch weiter hoch, sonst eigentlich nix


----------



## FranzJoseph (31. August 2017)

Okay alles klar, danke! Das werde ich mal probieren.


----------



## datex (31. August 2017)

Hallo habe noch eine Frage wie soll ich am besten mein RAM einsetzten ich habe hier 4x2gb liegen die gleich sind und 1 x4gb. Was wäre das beste?


----------



## FranzJoseph (31. August 2017)

@Knogle

CPU Amplitude Control geht bis 1000mV...hatte es davor schon auf 900. Hab jetzt also 1000 eingestellt.
Das gleiche jetzt auch mit PCI Express Amplitude Control ? Also auch auf 1000?

Und die Clock Skews hab ich beide auf 1200. Ok so?

Edit: bootet nicht....hatte 233 also 4,2 GHz versucht ...


----------



## FranzJoseph (31. August 2017)

Ey Leute...helft Mal datex bitte !


----------



## Knogle (31. August 2017)

ICH Volt NB Volt hoch


----------



## FranzJoseph (31. August 2017)

Super, danke. Probiere ich noch!

Edit: wie hoch ? Hab jetzt 1,25 bei NB und 165 bei ICH...die Amplituden auf 1000 und Clock Skews auf 1200...QPI Slow Mode ist auch an...aber er bootet immer noch nicht.


----------



## d0mgw (1. September 2017)

Hallöchen,

ich klinke mich hier mal ein. 

Derzeit lese ich mir viele OC-Guides durch: Ziel sind 4GHz mit einem X5650 auf dem X58 Pro-E.

Melde mich mal bei Erfolg oder Misserfolg...


----------



## Knogle (1. September 2017)

Mach mal ICH 1.8 und NB 1.6


----------



## FranzJoseph (1. September 2017)

Er bootet immer noch nicht 1.6 ist übrigens schon Rot.

Edit: Allerdings rebootet er nicht 3 mal bis er dann die Einstellungen zurücksetzen sondern er bootet aber Bildschirm bleibt schwarz...Maus und Tastatur leuchten auch nicht.

Und ins BIOS komm ich dementsprechend auch nicht ^^

Edit: okay hab nen CMOS reset gemacht. Aber was mach ich denn falsch ?^^


----------



## Knogle (1. September 2017)

Wie hoch war VCore und QPI?
6 Kerne so hoch zu kriegen ist sehr schwer

PLL Voltage ist auch sehr wichtig, sollte bei 1.9 sein


----------



## FranzJoseph (1. September 2017)

Vcore war bei 1,35 und QPI auch. PLL hatte ich bei 1.8 gelassen.


----------



## Knogle (1. September 2017)

Ok dann kein Wunder^^ ist viel zu niedrig fuer 230 BCLK und mehr.
Probier VCore 1.5V und QPI 1.45V und PLL 1.89V


----------



## FranzJoseph (1. September 2017)

Wirklich so viel ? Vorallem so viel QPI? Kann das nicht gefährlich werden ? Kann man da nicht sein Speichercontroller grillen? Hab da Mal was gelesen.


----------



## Knogle (1. September 2017)

Ja aber bis 1.5V geht da noch nix kaputt.
Hatte sogar kurzfristig auf 1.85V


----------



## FranzJoseph (1. September 2017)

1,85 auf QPI? Alter xD


----------



## FranzJoseph (1. September 2017)

Wieder das gleiche. Er bootet nicht richtig bzw der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.

Edit: warum eigentlich QPI Low Speed Mode ?


----------



## kmf (1. September 2017)

FranzJoseph reichen dir 4Ghz mit BCLK 200 bei Multi 20 nicht? 
Bei meinem EVG-A-Board kann ich keinen BCLK über 205 einstellen, weil dann Internet nimmer funzt. 

Mir tun "innerlich" deine horenten Stromwerte weh... aua... autsch

Mein Rechner läuft seit Jahren auf 4GHz ohne wenn u. utsch. Selbst jetzt im Altenteil, als CAD-Rechner degradiert, läuft der genauso weiter. Hat nur ne Quadro spendiert bekommen.


----------



## FranzJoseph (1. September 2017)

Ich hab ja einen E5645 drin der gerade mal nen 18er Multi hat. Meiner läuft mit 220 BCLK...reicht schon, aber ich hätte halt schon noch gerne probiert so viel wie möglich raus zu bekommen 

Gut...die Stromkosten sind dann schon ganz schön hoch  da haste recht 

Es geht mir hier rein um die Benchmarks 
Für den normalen Betrieb hätte ich dann wahrscheinlich die 4 GHz gelassen


----------



## Knogle (1. September 2017)

Bis zu welchem BCLK bootet er denn noch?


----------



## FranzJoseph (1. September 2017)

Das teste ich heute Abend nochmal


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. September 2017)

Weil der QPI bei knapp über 8GT ins technisch machbare rennt.
Bei Slow Mode gehts deutlich weiter.


----------



## d0mgw (1. September 2017)

Soo...

Ich teste gerade erstmal wie weit ich mit dem BCLK komme...
Bei den Bildern im Anhang läuft alles problemlos. 175MHz

Sobald ich aber auf 185 schraube, bootet er nicht mehr. Vqpi habe ich auf 1,32 bzw. 1,33 angehoben, ohne Erfolg.

Jemand eine Idee? 

X5650
MSI X58 Pro-E
8GB DDR3 1333

Grüße aus Bayern


----------



## FranzJoseph (1. September 2017)

@Knogle

Bis 224 bootet er noch 
Bei 225 macht er 3 Mal reboot bis er dann die Einstellungen zurückgesetzt hat.

Hab dann aber auch nicht versucht noch etwas an den Spannungen zu machen. Hab die Einstellungen so gelassen, wie es bei 220 lief.

Edit: btw...habt ihr vllt Empfehlungen für ganz dünne Gehäuselüfter? Die ziemlich billig sind ? Ich brauche nämlich fürs Heck einen ganz dünnen ...die normalen 25mm Teile kollidieren nämlich mit dem CPU Lüfter.


----------



## drizzler (1. September 2017)

d0mgw schrieb:


> Soo...
> 
> Ich teste gerade erstmal wie weit ich mit dem BCLK komme...
> Bei den Bildern im Anhang läuft alles problemlos. 175MHz
> ...



1. bclk loch (mal noch hoeheren probieren)
2. cpu macht einfach nicht mehr mit.
3. denke aber leider eher, dass dir der 2:1 uncore  Teiler in die Suppe spuckt, was sich leider auf dem Board mit X56xx Xeons nicht beheben laesst.

Ansonsten versuch dich mal an der CPU-Amp (800/900).


----------



## Intel4770K94 (1. September 2017)

Ein Bekannter aus england behauptet sein X5675 läuft bei 1,344V bei 4,5Ghz auf einen Asus Sabertooth ist das möglich? er sagt er würde 5Ghz schaffen unter wasser er wartet nur mehr auf seinen Kühler aber ich kann das einfach nicht glauben das eine so alte Cpu das mit macht...
180mhz blck und 25er multi sagt er


----------



## drizzler (1. September 2017)

jo sicher, haengt aber auch immer vom uncore und von der Rambestueckung ab. Mein x5675 packt fast 4,6ghz innerhalb der Specs, aber leider nicht bei Ram-Vollbestueckung und anstaendigem uncore.  So sinds bei mir 4,5ghz bei 3,9ghz  uncore dann 1,36 vcore.

Je nach settings und lotteriegleuck sind aber auch 4,6ghz innerhalb der specs moeglich. alles schon gesehen (auch nachgewiesen stabil).

Brauchst dir ja nur anschauen wozu die i7 980x / 990x getrieben worden sind. Ist quasi die gleiche Architektur (bis auf den 2. QPI Link).


----------



## Knogle (1. September 2017)

FranzJoseph schrieb:


> @Knogle
> 
> Bis 224 bootet er noch
> Bei 225 macht er 3 Mal reboot bis er dann die Einstellungen zurückgesetzt hat.
> ...




Bitte mal ALLE Spannungen und RAM Takt etc. posten.


----------



## FranzJoseph (1. September 2017)

@Knogle

Guck Mal Seite 1090 bitte. Da hatte ich meine Settings schon mal gepostet. Nur jetzt wieder Turbo aus und C States auch aus. Ansonsten stimmt das noch so.


----------



## d0mgw (1. September 2017)

Die 180MHz BLCK hab ich jetzt geschafft: @2,52 GHz

Vcore: 1,016V
CPU Multi: x14
RAM Multi: x4
Vpll: 1,82
Vqpi: 1,35
Vdram: 1,55
Vnb: 1,10
Vich: 1,50

Ein höherer BLCK ist einfach nicht drin... außer ich erhöhe Vqpi denke ich....noch nicht getestet.

Mein MB signalisiert erst ab 1,5V die Spannung rot.

Kann ich so weit gehen?


----------



## FranzJoseph (1. September 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ja aber bis 1.5V geht da noch nix kaputt.
> Hatte sogar kurzfristig auf 1.85V



Also Knogle hatte die QPI V Mal auf 1,85


----------



## drizzler (1. September 2017)

fuer einen 24/7 Betrieb solltest du meiner Meinung nach 1,35qpi (specs) nicht ueberschreiten, wenn du einen uncoreteiiler hoeher als 1,5:1 nutzen moechtest (ist der Standard fuer X5600 Xeons). Wenn du den Standard nutzen willst sollte 1,4 das hoechste der Gefuehle sein, aber auch davon rate ich persoenlich eher ab. Aber jeder nach Risiko und Belieben. Siehe auch 

Westmere : http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/xeon-5600-vol-1-datasheet.pdf     (Seite 31)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d0mgw (1. September 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> fuer einen 24/7 Betrieb solltest du meiner Meinung nach 1,35qpi (specs) nicht ueberschreiten, wenn du einen uncoreteiiler hoeher als 1,5:1 nutzen moechtest (ist der Standard fuer X5600 Xeons). Wenn du den Standard nutzen willst sollte 1,4 das hoechste der Gefuehle sein, aber auch davon rate ich persoenlich eher ab. Aber jeder nach Risiko und Belieben. Siehe auch
> 
> Westmere : http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/xeon-5600-vol-1-datasheet.pdf     (Seite 31)



Super, danke.

Ich werde mich im Bereich zwischen 1,35 und 1,40 noch etwas rumspielen. Vielleicht finde ich passende Settings.


----------



## d0mgw (1. September 2017)

Klappt das eigentlich? :'D


----------



## Knogle (1. September 2017)

Hab ich bisher noch nie probiert^^


----------



## d0mgw (1. September 2017)

d0mgw schrieb:


> Klappt das eigentlich? :'D



Wen's interessiert:

FSB-Schalter 166MHz: Bootet nicht.

FSB-Schalter 200MHz: Bootet nicht.

Somit vollkommen überflüssig.  (Zumindest beim X5650)


----------



## 8uxl1983 (1. September 2017)

Jetzt hab ich mal wieder eine Frage.

Funktioniert beim Xeon E5649 eigentlich ein RAM Speicher der höher als 1333 Mhz ist?

Mainboard MSI X58 Pro-E unterstützt ja höhere Taktraten soviel ich weiss.


----------



## drizzler (1. September 2017)

sollte ja, aber wieviel der Memory Controller der CPU im Endeffekt mitmacht kann dir keiner sagen. Ich hatte auf jeden Fall noch keine CPU die nicht wenigstenst 1866er mit gemacht hat. Denke mal du musst da schon ordentlich Pech haben (vorausgesetzt die CPU wurde nicht vorher schon misshandelt)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. September 2017)

Das dürfte je nach CPU etwas unterschiedlich sein, aber bis etwa 1600-1700 sollte gehen, ich hab mit nem x5560 etwa 960/1920MHz erreicht,


----------



## 8uxl1983 (2. September 2017)

Was meinst du mit 960/1920?

Beim MSI X58 Pro-E kann ich nur den Memory Ratio einstellen.
Was macht eigentlich der Punkt Extreme Memory Profile?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. September 2017)

Realtakt/Nenntakt


----------



## d0mgw (2. September 2017)

Frage: 
Ich habe heute Nacht Prime95 laufen lassen, small FFTS.
Kenn mich leider noch nicht so gut aus damit. 
Jedenfalls war der PC heute früh anscheinend neu gestartet und der Anmeldebildschirm zu sehen.

Bedeutet das, dass er abgeschmiert ist?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. September 2017)

Davon musst du ausgehen, kann aber theoretisch auch ein Neustart wegen Updates gewesen sein, ist ohne Ereignislog schwer zu sagen.


----------



## megasthenes (2. September 2017)

8uxl1983 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mal wieder eine Frage.
> 
> Funktioniert beim Xeon E5649 eigentlich ein RAM Speicher der höher als 1333 Mhz ist?
> 
> Mainboard MSI X58 Pro-E unterstützt ja höhere Taktraten soviel ich weiss.



Per OC auf jeden Fall. Hab' einen 1333 MHz-RAM verbaut der aktuell bei 1700 MHz läuft (1.51V und etwas gelockerte Timings)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FranzJoseph (2. September 2017)

was hast du für einen RAM? Ich wollte versuchen meinem 1600 MHz RAM auf 1700 MHz laufen zu lassen. Bin gescheitert


----------



## 8uxl1983 (2. September 2017)

Ich hab ebenfalls einen 1600 Mhz verbaut habe ihn bis allerdings immer unter den 1333 Mhz laufen lassen.

Würde der 1600 Mhz RAM auch normal auf dem MSI X58 mit dem Xeon E5649 laufen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. September 2017)

Das musst du probieren, eigentlich ist auf 1366 alles über 1066mhz DDR3 schon OC 
Ich hab wie gesagt auch schon 1920 laufen gehabt, aber das ist schon heftig, und war nicht alltagstauglich.


----------



## Knogle (2. September 2017)

Ja das ist war  1366 war glaube ich der erste Intel Sockel mit nativem DDR3 oder?


----------



## drizzler (2. September 2017)

Lga  775 hatte ab p35 schon die Möglichkeit für DDR3.

Aber warum habter denn so Probleme mit dem Ram? 1800 - 2000 laufen bei mir ohne Probleme mit  qpi unter 1,3v.

X58 profitiert nur nicht so sehr davon.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. September 2017)

Drizz, kommt drauf an, der 4,44GHz CB Run mit 1920 war schon nice, da macht 1500 vs 1900 beim RAM schon etwa 25-30cb aus.

Hatte immerhin 698cb erreicht.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (2. September 2017)

Könnte es dann also auch am RAM liegen das mein Windows nach dem Windows Bootlogo nicht startet?

Ist es also nicht gut wenn ich den RAM Takt mit z.B.

1100 Mhz
Uncore Ratio auf 3
2200 Mhz

habe?


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (3. September 2017)

Jungs, hier mal mit Sockel 1366 , Crysis3 in  Ultra Settings.   Als Spielekiste  ist ein Sockelwechsel  (noch) nicht nötig. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qLpNLxm1wOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. September 2017)

Das ist jetzt bei Crysis3 eher keine Kunst 
Aber ja, wer es hat, noch muss man nicht wechseln, allerdings sollte man 1366 heute nicht mehr als LowBudget-Gaming auf zu bauen, denn ein r5 140x mit b350 board ist schon die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Knogle (3. September 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt bei Crysis3 eher keine Kunst
> Aber ja, wer es hat, noch muss man nicht wechseln, allerdings sollte man 1366 heute nicht mehr als LowBudget-Gaming auf zu bauen, denn ein r5 140x mit b350 board ist schon die bessere Wahl.



Ja das stimmt wohl.
Der Fred existiert ja jetzt schon mehr als 3 Jahre, in diesen 3 Jahren und vielleicht noch 2 Jahre darueber hinaus war 1366 durchaus eine sehr gute Loesung 
Aber AMD hat jetzt endlich ne vernuenftige Platform als Abloesung fuer Budget bis High-End PCs

Bin auch ernsthaft am ueberlegen ob ich meinen 1366er als Server rausschmeisse wenn Raven Ridge kommt.
Aktuell bin ich auf die Lanes angewiesen da ich 2x PCIe 2.0 x8 und 1x PCIe 2.0 x4 Karten drin habe, jedoch ist der Stromverbrauch auch beachtlich!
Weiterhin brauche ich leider bei 1366 noch eine GPU, weshalb ne PCI Grafikkarte drin ist die 30W zieht, auch ohne Bildschirm


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. September 2017)

Wobei das schon 1150 abdecken kann.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (3. September 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt bei Crysis3 eher keine Kunst
> Aber ja, wer es hat, noch muss man nicht wechseln, allerdings sollte man 1366 heute nicht mehr als LowBudget-Gaming auf zu bauen, denn ein r5 140x mit b350 board ist schon die bessere Wahl.



Jo, bin ja seit 2010 dabei.   Um bei  720p und low Details mit maxFPS zocken zu wollen, braucht's auf alle Fälle  ein  neues Board. 
Für CPU- HighScore Benches oder CPU-Render-Sachen, selbiges.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. September 2017)

Auch für 120Hz in 1080p oder 1440p.


----------



## drizzler (3. September 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt bei Crysis3 eher keine Kunst
> Aber ja, wer es hat, noch muss man nicht wechseln, allerdings sollte man 1366 heute nicht mehr als LowBudget-Gaming auf zu bauen, denn ein r5 140x mit b350 board ist schon die bessere Wahl.



Der 1400  alleine kostet 150 Euro, dafuer bekommt man mittlerweile schon x58 Bundles mit anstaendigen Boards + CPU + Ram in der Bucht oder Kleinanzeigen, oder baut sich mit dem Budget sein eigenes Bundle mit ECC Ram.

Stock hat er die gleiche Singlecore-Leistung wie ein 4,4ghz Westmere und mit dem Fragezeichen wie hoch man ihn OCen kann, da AMD ja bekanntlich selektiert. Dazu nur 4 Kerne / 8 Threads. 

Aslo ich weiss ja nicht. Bezogen auf die Leistung und der sich abzeichnende Trend Richtung Mehrkerntralala bei Spielen wuerde ich persoenlich da lieber X58 nehmen, wenn es aktuell das beste P/L Verhaeltnis sein soll.


----------



## FranzJoseph (3. September 2017)

Ich hab mein X58 Board und meine CPU für ~110€ bekommen. Ich bin mega zufrieden^^


----------



## d0mgw (3. September 2017)

Kann mir das mal jemand erklären...?!

Wieso schaltet sich der Boost unter Last ab??

Wieso geht der Multi auf 20 runter?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. September 2017)

Drizz, das sehe ich, bezogen auf das Gesamtpaket etwas anders, der 1366 braucht n guten Kühler, der Ryzen kann boxed bleiben, Netzteilanforderung ist beim Ryzen kleiner, ...
Am Ende noch Vorteile in der Plattform und Gebraucht vs Neu, das sehe ich da nicht, dass 1366 noch die gute Lösung ist.


----------



## drizzler (3. September 2017)

wir sind ja nicht verheiratet und muessen einer Meinung sein  Chris ;D 

@domgw : so funktioniert der Turbo eben. Wenn der Turbo meint die Last ist zu hoch um den Turbmulti von 22 zu halten (fuer 6,5,4 oder 3 aktive Kerne) bei aktueller Spannung und Waerme, dann taktet er halt auf den 20iger runter.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. September 2017)

Drizz selbst verheiratet, wäre da kein zwang das wir einer Meinung sind


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (3. September 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Auch für 120Hz in 1080p oder 1440p.



Die Auflösungen tangieren mich nicht.


----------



## datex (3. September 2017)

Hallo ich bin es wieder habe leider wieder ein neues Problem. Mein Sound funktioniert leider nicht.
CPU: Xeon E5649 
Mainboard: MSI x58 proE
Sound ist vom Mainboard. Also keine extra Soundkarte.
Betriebssystem Windows 10.
Also ich habe mal den Treiber realtek installiert gehabt. Dann hatte ich auch Ton. Aber der ist irgendwie manchmal nach drei Stunden spielen oder Videos gucken abgeschmiert. So habe mir gedacht den Treiber zu löschen. Und dann neu zu installieren. Dadurch habe ich wieder mal kein Ton. Windows Wiederherstellung schon probiert auch nicht geholfen. Im BIOS ist Hd Audio auf enabled gestellt. Vielleicht kann jemand über Teamviewer drüber schauen sonst muss ich mir mal eine Soundkarte kaufen.

Edit hat sich erledigt erstmal.


----------



## drizzler (4. September 2017)

Ich hoffe dein Board explodiert nicht bald  . Wie hast du denn jetzt deinen Ram eingesetzt?


----------



## datex (5. September 2017)

Haha   . Ne noch ist es heile ^^ Und es läuft alles super.  Habe jetzt nur 10 GB eingebaut. 
In den ersten Slot=4GB
2Slot=2Gb
3Slot=Frei
4Slot=2Gb
5Slot=Frei
6Slot=2GB
Habe den Cpu auf ungefähr 3,7Ghz übertaktet. Aber mit dem Sound habe ich es einfach nicht verstanden. Mal ging dann wieder nicht . War merkwürdig. Nun läuft der wieder ohne Probleme.
Mal eine andere Frage kann man an das Board eine ssd anschließen?
Und was wäre das Maximum an der Grafikkarte oder da gibt es kein Ende?
Gruß


----------



## FranzJoseph (5. September 2017)

Also ich hab ne SSD dran. Die Lese und Schreibgeschwindigkeit ist dann aufgrund von Sata 2 bisschen langsamer. Die Zugriffsgeschwindigkeit ist aber genauso schnell. Du merkt also keinen Unterschied im normalen Betrieb. 

Glaube so war es richtig ^^


----------



## chocochipsbaer (5. September 2017)

datex schrieb:


> Haha   . Ne noch ist es heile ^^ Und es läuft alles super.  Habe jetzt nur 10 GB eingebaut.
> In den ersten Slot=4GB
> 2Slot=2Gb
> 3Slot=Frei
> ...



So bekommst du aber kein triple channel, oder?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. September 2017)

ich würde mir da auf dauer 3x 8GB organisieren und gut ist


----------



## drizzler (5. September 2017)

chocochipsbaer schrieb:


> So bekommst du aber kein triple channel, oder?



ne hat er so nicht

1.frei
2. 4gb
3.2gb
4.2gb
5.2gb
6.2gb

so muss es sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. September 2017)

Möglich wären auch:

1. 2gb
2. 2gb
3. frei
4. 4gb
5. 2gb
6. 2gb

oder

1.  2gb
2.  2gb
3.  2gb
4.  2gb
5.  frei
6. 4gb


----------



## drizzler (5. September 2017)

richtig


----------



## datex (5. September 2017)

Danke für die Hilfe mit dem stecken der Ram. Da hatte ich keine Ahnung. Aber bei cpuz steht irgendwie Triple Channel oder ist damit nur die Funktion des Boards gemeint?


----------



## drizzler (5. September 2017)

also eigentlich waren die Antworten nicht gank korrekt. Du hat auch mit deiner Belegung triplechannel, aber nur fuer 10gb  und 2gb werden nur im singlechannel angesprochen. CPUZ zeigt dann "trotzdem" eine triplechannel Belegung an.

Mit den von chris und mir genannten Belegungen hast du deine vollen 12gb im triple angesprochen und die Belegungen sind einfach besser, da sie weniger Probleme machen als dieser Fake-Triple


----------



## d0mgw (5. September 2017)

HELP!

Ich komme einfach nicht auf die passenden Einstellungen.

Nach einer Stunde in Prime95 schmiert er ab und rebootet!

Zu wenig Vcore?


----------



## LordEliteX (5. September 2017)

Denke zu wenig Vcore.
Lad dir mal Bluescreen View runter, dann kannst du anhand des Fehlercodes das Problem eingrenzen.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (5. September 2017)

Neue Grafikkarte, neues Problem. &#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56865;

Mein Bildschirm flackert die ganze Zeit. Allerdings erst nach der Installation des Grafikkartentreibers.

Habt ihr Ideen?


----------



## d0mgw (5. September 2017)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Denke zu wenig Vcore.
> Lad dir mal Bluescreen View runter, dann kannst du anhand des Fehlercodes das Problem eingrenzen.



Cool danke!

Um den markierten Fehler gehts.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. September 2017)

Jupp, VCore unter 1,2v wäre schon verdammt gut.


----------



## d0mgw (5. September 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Jupp, VCore unter 1,2v wäre schon verdammt gut.




Ist unter 1,2V...

Prime läuft gerade mit 1,160-1,168V.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. September 2017)

8uxl1983 schrieb:


> Neue Grafikkarte, neues Problem. &#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56865;
> 
> Mein Bildschirm flackert die ganze Zeit. Allerdings erst nach der Installation des Grafikkartentreibers.
> 
> Habt ihr Ideen?


Da du schon Probleme hattest, Kabel hast du schon getestet? Netzteil i.O.?


----------



## drizzler (5. September 2017)

Hey,

betreibt von euch jemand eine gtx 1060 auf x58 oder vielleicht auch zufaellig auf x79?

Die Karte zeigt leider auf beiden Systemen kein Bild, wird aber in Windwos erkannt und die Treiber koennen installiert werden etc.

Hatte im overclock.net  Forum mitbekommen, dass manche mit ner gtx1080ti das gleiche Problem auf x58 haben.

Da das Problem auf beiden Systemen auftritt und x79 ja UEFI ist, denke ich mal eher die Grafikkarte hat ne Macke? Jemand eine Idee? Habe leider nichts aktuelleres an Plattformen hier im Moment stehen.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (5. September 2017)

Alles mehrfach getestet und ok.

Mit der vorherigen Grafikkarte war das Bild nach der Treiberinstallation generell weg.

Mit dieser hab ich das Bild. Übrigens hab ich als Monitor derzeit mein TV-Gerät und ich denke das ich den Fehler gefunden habe.

Wenn ich mit der Auflösung auf 1920x1080 gehe passt alles, wenn ich jedoch auf 3840x2160 gehe dann flackert es.

Und ja es ist ein 4k TV.


----------



## drizzler (5. September 2017)

d0mgw schrieb:


> Cool danke!
> 
> Um den markierten Fehler gehts.



Zu wenig Vcore (0x124 ist zu 99 Prozent immer vcore, sonst qpi). Versuch auch mal deine QPI-Spannung zu senken, da manchmal auch eine zu Hohe qpi-Spannung  (als die fuer das OC tatsaechlich benoetigte ) Probleme macht. Es sei denn du hast schon ausgelotet und brauchst die 1,35 auf jeden Fall.

Und Chris meinte, dass du einen guten Chip haettest, wenn es denn mit unter 1,2 klappen wuerde.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (5. September 2017)

@drizzler ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit 1050 Ti auf dem MSI X58 Board.

Hatte zuvor die 1050 Ti von ASUS. Jetzt mit der 1050 Ti von MSI läuft es bis auf den Fehler mit der 3840x2160 Auflösung.


----------



## drizzler (5. September 2017)

Hab eine Palit. Denke mal, da wird das GPU-Bios bei so legacy Systemen (obwohl mich das bei x79 doch wundert) die Suppe versalzen und es haengt dann vom Hersteller ab wie er aeltere  Systeme noch supportet.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (5. September 2017)

Morgen werde ich dann einen neuen OC Versuch wagen.

Gibt es beim MSI X58 Pro-E mit Xeon E5649 CPU irgendwelche Punkte die man im BIOS mal generell auf "Disabled" oder "Enabled" stellen sollte bevor man übertaktet?


----------



## drizzler (5. September 2017)

Gtx 1060 Problem geloest. Anscheinend haben manche Karten Probleme mit der Virtualisierungsunterstuetzung. Habe die jetzt mal aufm x79 ausgemacht und siehe da Bild beim booten. X58 probiere ich gleich auch aus. Ist nur fuer meine Zwecke ein bisschen doof, da ich VT gerne haette / brauche.



8uxl1983 schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich dann einen neuen OC Versuch wagen.
> 
> Gibt es beim MSI X58 Pro-E mit Xeon E5649 CPU irgendwelche Punkte die man im BIOS mal generell auf "Disabled" oder "Enabled" stellen sollte bevor man übertaktet?




Wenn du sicher gehen willst, dass dir nichts reinfuscht, folgendes deaktivieren :
c-states ,c1e, eist, spread spectrum, overspeed protection, turbo, cpu tm funktion/monitor, intel vt, vt-d support, prochot.  (was davon vorhanden ist)

sonst alle Spannungen auf Standard.

und ansonsten vll OS neu aufsetzen nur fuers OCen, da kannst du dann auch sicher sein, dass ein zugemuelltes System nicht das Problem ist und du riskierst dein Haupt-OS nicht (bei nem bluescreen kann immer mal gehoerig was schief gehen, auch wenns mir selbst noch nicht passiert ist).

Folgende Liste im  Kopf haben

0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest or whatever you prefer. Try raising your Ram voltage. Can also mean more juice for the south bridge ICH volts
0x1E = increase vcore, or lower RAM frequency/ increase RAM voltage
0x3B = increase vcore, or lower RAM frequency/ increase RAM voltage
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x00000109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r
0x24 = Disk corruption (Did you OC the PCI-E bus?)
0x19: memory voltage

Stimmt (fast) immer.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (5. September 2017)

Super, danke.

OS hab ich heute neu installiert und Spannungen auch schon auf Standard.

Werde dann morgen den Rest noch kontrollieren und mich dann Stück für Stück nach oben arbeiten.


----------



## drizzler (5. September 2017)

bei der gtx wohl zu frueh gefreut. Booten auf beiden Systemen kein Problem (mit Bild), sobald Treiberinstallation (egal welcher, alles per DDU gesaeubert) blackscreen. hmm hmm hmm


----------



## d0mgw (5. September 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is.



Hm und mit welchem Wert soll ich anfangen? kann ja nicht beide gleichzeitig testen...Fast unmöglich mit 2 Variablen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. September 2017)

Hast du n System mit 115* zum gegen-testen?


----------



## drizzler (5. September 2017)

d0mgw schrieb:


> Hm und mit welchem Wert soll ich anfangen? kann ja nicht beide gleichzeitig testen...Fast unmöglich mit 2 Variablen.



vcore



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hast du n System mit 115* zum gegen-testen?



ne hier vor ort leider nicht grad


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. September 2017)

Kommste zu mir, testen wir alles durch, von 1156 bis 1150 und 1366


----------



## drizzler (5. September 2017)

NRW - Naehe MG?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. September 2017)

Ich? Nee, nähe Wob.


----------



## KennyPowers (6. September 2017)

Moin ,

ich habe ein Asus P6T Deluxe V2 mit der Bios Version 1202 laut Asus Seite das neuste  oder gibt es noch ein anderes ?

mfg


----------



## 8uxl1983 (6. September 2017)

Wenn du sicher gehen willst, dass dir nichts reinfuscht, folgendes deaktivieren :
c-states ,c1e, eist, spread spectrum, overspeed protection, turbo, cpu tm funktion/monitor, intel vt, vt-d support, prochot.  (was davon vorhanden ist)

sonst alle Spannungen auf Standard.



Welche der deaktivierten Punkte muss bzw. sollte ich nach dem OC wieder aktivieren?


----------



## drizzler (6. September 2017)

Kommt drauf an was du willst.

Strom sparen : c1e, c-states, eist

Turbo : c1e,c-states und turbo

prochot / cpu tm dienen zur Temperaturueberwachung

vt,vt-d eigentlich nur interessant wenn du was mit virtuellen maschinen machen willst.

Du musst dann natuerlich wieder auf Stabilität prüfen, da bspw. die Turbonutzung mehr vcore benoetigt und/oder die CPU mit der Turbofrequenz nicht mehr stabil rennt.

Kannst natuerlich auch alles wieder aktivieren.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (6. September 2017)

Ok, danke.

Hab jetzt mal 4 Ghz ohne Turbo rausgeholt und dabei die Temperaturen auch noch völlig ok sind.

Morgen folgt dann mal ein Langzeittest mit Prime und dann noch Feinjustierung mit Turbo.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. September 2017)

Drizz vt und vt-d sind auch interessant, wenn man SLI mit GTX 750, 1060 oder anderen Karten ohne SLI-Connector machen will. Damit kann die Kommunikation der Karten verbessert werden.


----------



## drizzler (7. September 2017)

was neues gelernt  wie funzt das ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. September 2017)

mit dem Treiberhack "Different SLI"


----------



## drizzler (7. September 2017)

Die 1060 kann mich jetzt mal. Rennt im System meiner besseren Haelfte ohne Probleme. Nu kommt ne Devil 13 290x Dual Core in die Kiste. Sieht schicker aus und passt auch vom Stromverbrauch viel besser zum Rest ;D 
Werd aber mal weiter recherchieren wieso die 1060iger nicht rennt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. September 2017)

ich würde se ja gern bei mri testen, aber das lohnt wohl nicht, damit zu mir zu kommen


----------



## drizzler (7. September 2017)

sobald ich hier aufgeben sollte, schick ich sie dir dann vll zu >D


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. September 2017)

hehe  gern, ich hätte zumindets mal n Asus R2e udn zwei GA x58 zum testen da


----------



## drizzler (7. September 2017)

Habe mir jetzt vorhin ein Displayport-Kabel geholt und siehe da : da gibt es auf x79 und x58 ein Bild, ueber dvi-d/hdmi nicht. Witzigerweise gibts aber auf dem 1155 meiner Freundin ueber hdmi/dvi-d ein bild. Es wurde der gleiche Treiber genutzt.


----------



## datex (8. September 2017)

Hi Leute ich wieder ein kleines Problem 
Und zwar ich habe die RAM so ein gesteckt wie ihr es gesagt habt. Und am Anfang hatte ich die 12GB aber jetzt irgendwie nicht mehr. Jetzt werden mir nur 8 GB angezeigt.  Habt ihr vielleicht Tipps was ich einstellen soll. Also im BIOS kann ich die 5RAMS anklicken und werden auch mit der genauen Bezeichnung erkannt. Gruß


----------



## drizzler (8. September 2017)

Deine ram voltage wird zu niedrig sein, der eine 4gb Riegel den du hast ist ein 1,65v Riegel. Stell auf Auto oder stell sie fest auf 1,65. (kannst auch niedrigere Werte testen). 

und schau nochmal nach, ob der ram wirklich richtig sitzt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. September 2017)

also mit mehr als 3 riegeln hab ich selbst bei 1,35v ram immer min. 1,54v drin, das macht auch kaum sinn, da sparen zu wollen, die CPU stört das numm, udn die RAMs sidn auch nicht so, dass die da rumzicken


----------



## datex (8. September 2017)

Also sparen war mir eigentlich nicht wichtig wollte nur nicht das die durch brennen. Kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus ^^ aber zum Glück ihr. Also halten die 1,5 v Riegel die Spannung von 1,65 locker aus? Kann ich die Memory Ratio auch auf 4 erhöhen ? Da wäre ich aber über 1333mhZ. Kann es erst später testen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. September 2017)

das würde ich auf späte rverschieben, nicht dass du da jetzt fehler erzeugst, und dann nicht weißt wo es her kommt, immer schön nacheinander


----------



## Knogle (8. September 2017)

Hat jemand von euch Lust und Zeit, meine GTX 1060 zu reparieren? 
Grosszuegige Entlohnung auch dabei


----------



## FranzJoseph (8. September 2017)

Kann mir jemand helfen meinen 1600er RAM auf 1780 laufen zu lassen? Ich will irgendwie nicht mit 1370 MHz rumlaufen.

Hab den Crucial Ballistix Sport. 

Denkt ihr der schafft das ? Was müsste ich denn ändern? Nur die RAM Spannung ?


----------



## Oldskooler (8. September 2017)

FranzJoseph schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand helfen meinen 1600er RAM auf 1780 laufen zu lassen? Ich will irgendwie nicht mit 1370 MHz rumlaufen.
> 
> Hab den Crucial Ballistix Sport.
> 
> Denkt ihr der schafft das ? Was müsste ich denn ändern? Nur die RAM Spannung ?



Leute mit Plan googlen sich die jeweiligen Chips, die auf "Highend" Speicher verbaut sind und finden raus, das es der selbe Kram ist wie bei  DDR3 1333MHz RAM.

Hatte mein Samsung von 1333MHz auf 2000MHz ohne Probleme betrieben.
Mein 2000er RAM läuft auf 2400MHz.

Alles eine Sache der Timings!

Ich habe auf die schnelle bei geizhals mir ein Paar RAM Kits und deren Timings angeguckt, so eingestellt und nochmals die Timings schärfer eingestellt.

Das ist Kinderkram.

Nicht mehr und weniger als 8h Memtest laufen lassen und gut ist.

Es haben Leute z.B. mal eine Poppel Schottky Diode mit Serienmässigen 3A auf 40A betrieben.
Erst dann konnten Sie unter dem Mikroskop sehen, wie sich das Metall bei hohen Strömen verhält, altert.

Meine GTX 970 läuft auch mit über 270Watt statt 145Watt ohne Probleme.

Bin ja nicht blöde!


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. September 2017)

Oldskooler schrieb:


> Es haben Leute z.B. mal eine Poppel Schottky Diode mit Serienmässigen 3A auf 40A betrieben.
> Erst dann konnten Sie unter dem Mikroskop sehen, wie sich das Metall bei hohen Strömen verhält, altert.


Die Metallatome sind wahrscheinlich über 5 Milliarden Jahre alt.
Da kommt es auf ein paar Tage mehr oder weniger nicht an.

Beim Silizum wäre ich da schon skeptischer.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. September 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Lust und Zeit, meine GTX 1060 zu reparieren?
> Grosszuegige Entlohnung auch dabei


Kommt drauf an, was dran ist?


----------



## Knogle (8. September 2017)

Schraube hinten gegens PCB geknallt, hat genknistert --> PC aus, kein Bild mehr 
Stelle wo es gekracht hat kann ich genau lokalisieren, es sind keine Beschaedigungen sichtbar/vorhanden, kein Stinken oder so


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. September 2017)

Wenn du magst, ich schau es mir an, aber wenn du pech hast, ist der kurze bis in den Chip/VRAM gegangen, dann ist da wenig zu machen.
Schick mir bitte erst mal n Bild von der Stelle wo die Schraube hin gefallen ist.


----------



## Knogle (8. September 2017)

Da isses hingefallen  , und hat die beiden Kontakte beruehrt.
Wasn Pech dass die Schraube genau so komisch faellt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. September 2017)

Was für ein Modell ist das? Also PNY, Gigabyte, ...

Müsste mir mal ansehen, was darüber genau verbaut ist.

Edit: Sind dass al Solid Caps?


----------



## Knogle (8. September 2017)

Jo sind solid caps denke ich.

Ist das einfachste Gainward GTX 1060 6GB Modell, mehr war nicht in der Bezeichnung 

Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als waere "nur" die Stromversorgung der Karte unterbrochen.
Denn die wird nichtmal warm, und die Luefter laufen auch nicht, also wie tot halt.

Die zieht auch wirklich kein einziges mA ueber den 6-Pin
Da wo die draufgefallen ist sind 2 dicke Kondensatoren


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. September 2017)

Hm, würde ich mir ansehen


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. September 2017)

Sicher, dass die Schraube genau so gefallen ist und nicht die Pins quer kurzgeschlossen hat? Dann wäre es zumindest ein richtiger Kurzschluss gewesen, so wie bei dir eingezeichnet hätte eigentlich gar nix passieren können, da gleiche Polarität und Spannung 

Aber krass, dass das Teil Sapnnungsmesspunkte und Brücken zum überlöten hat


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. September 2017)

Eigentlich hätte da nur ein Kondensator kurzgeschlossen werden dürfen, was eigentlich nicht zu einem Schaden würde.

Da muss noch wo was hin sein.
Ggf. ne SMD-Sicherumg durch?


----------



## datex (9. September 2017)

Mal eine andere Frage . Erkennt eigentlich das MSI Board , alle Grafikkarte oder gibt es eine Grenze?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. September 2017)

Wie du oben bei drizzler entnehmen kannst, scheint es eine gewisse einschränkung bei der GTX1060 zu geben, andererseits hat Aslinger glaub ne Tian x drin?


----------



## Knogle (9. September 2017)

@Chris:
Kannst mir mal deine Adresse zukommen lassen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. September 2017)

Gerne, siehe dann PN, ich schreib dir noch was zu.


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. September 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätte da nur ein Kondensator kurzgeschlossen werden dürfen, was eigentlich nicht zu einem Schaden würde.
> 
> Da muss noch wo was hin sein.
> Ggf. ne SMD-Sicherumg durch?



Danke, genau meine Gedankengänge. Bin auf Ergebnisse gespannt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. September 2017)

Wie werden sehen.


----------



## datex (9. September 2017)

Also ich habe die RAM volt halt mal auf 1,65 -1,70 erhöht und jetzt läuft die auf Auto. Hat aber nix geholfen habe die alle mal umgesteckt. Auch leider nicht.
Kann ich auch irgendwie nur 10Gb benutzen? Oder gibt es noch paar Ideen?
EDIT:Ich habe auch schon über Ausführen "msconfig" udn erweiterte Option geschaut. Bei Maximaler Speicher ist kein Hacken.
Edit: Eben noch mal umgesteckt: Imme rnoch 8Gb im Taskmanager aber CPU-Z steht triple channel nun. Tut mir leider für die nervigen fragen.
Aber werde wohl nicht drum rum kommen ein vernüftiges set zu kaufen. Kann ich mir noch 2x4 gb holen und dann 3x2gb+3x4 gb auf dem Board laufen lassen?


----------



## XerXis-V (9. September 2017)

datex schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage . Erkennt eigentlich das MSI Board , alle Grafikkarte oder gibt es eine Grenze?



Es kommt wirklich auf das Board und den Hersteller der Graka an. In mein Gigabyte lief bis jetzt alles. In den MSI was ich noch habe lief mal eine 7950 und meine aktuelle 1070 nicht. Wobei eine 7950 von Asus ohne Probleme lief.
Hatte auch schon mit anderen alten Boards und neuen Grakas meine Probleme.


----------



## Oldskooler (9. September 2017)

XerXis-V schrieb:


> Es kommt wirklich auf das Board und den Hersteller der Graka an. In mein Gigabyte lief bis jetzt alles. In den MSI was ich noch habe lief mal eine 7950 und meine aktuelle 1070 nicht. Wobei eine 7950 von Asus ohne Probleme lief.
> Hatte auch schon mit anderen alten Boards und neuen Grakas meine Probleme.



Richtig!
Hatte mal bei ein ollen OEM 0815 Sockel 775 Board Probleme mit der 8800er Serie von nVidia gehabt.
Eine 8800GTX mit G80 Chip lief ohne murren.
Bei einer "refresh" 8800GT mit G92 lief es dann nicht mehr wegen dem VGA Bios.


----------



## Oldskooler (9. September 2017)

XerXis-V schrieb:


> Es kommt wirklich auf das Board und den Hersteller der Graka an. In mein Gigabyte lief bis jetzt alles. In den MSI was ich noch habe lief mal eine 7950 und meine aktuelle 1070 nicht. Wobei eine 7950 von Asus ohne Probleme lief.
> Hatte auch schon mit anderen alten Boards und neuen Grakas meine Probleme.



Richtig!
Hatte mal bei ein ollen OEM 0815 Sockel 775 Board Probleme mit der 8800er Serie von nVidia gehabt.
Eine 8800GTX mit G80 Chip lief ohne murren.
Bei einer "refresh" 8800GT mit G92 lief es dann nicht mehr wegen dem VGA Bios.


----------



## drizzler (10. September 2017)

datex schrieb:


> Also ich habe die RAM volt halt mal auf 1,65 -1,70 erhöht und jetzt läuft die auf Auto. Hat aber nix geholfen habe die alle mal umgesteckt. Auch leider nicht.
> Kann ich auch irgendwie nur 10Gb benutzen? Oder gibt es noch paar Ideen?
> EDIT:Ich habe auch schon über Ausführen "msconfig" udn erweiterte Option geschaut. Bei Maximaler Speicher ist kein Hacken.
> Edit: Eben noch mal umgesteckt: Imme rnoch 8Gb im Taskmanager aber CPU-Z steht triple channel nun. Tut mir leider für die nervigen fragen.
> Aber werde wohl nicht drum rum kommen ein vernüftiges set zu kaufen. Kann ich mir noch 2x4 gb holen und dann 3x2gb+3x4 gb auf dem Board laufen lassen?



teste bitte immer nur mal 1 Riegel und den im 2. slot ob er erkannt wird.


----------



## datex (10. September 2017)

So getestest bei einem 2gb Modul fährt der nicht hoch. Wie kann ich am besten erstmal die 3x2 gb und den einen 4gb Riegel reinpacken?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. September 2017)

Erst mal kannst du das tun wie du lustig bist, die beste Leistung wirst du eher mit 3x4gb oder 3x 8gb bekommen.


----------



## datex (10. September 2017)

Würde auch 3x4gb und 3x2gb ?Oder wenn dann am besten nur eine Sorte?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. September 2017)

Das ist dann egal, wobei 18GB schon ausreichend sind, aber obacht, das muss dann auch gut laufen, und ich würde eher versuchen 3x 8gb 1800mhz+ bei 9-9-9-24 zu bekommen.


----------



## datex (10. September 2017)

Okay gut danke für den Tipp dann lasse ich es jetzt erstmal auf 10gb laufen. Schaue dann bei eBay Kleinanzeigen mal nach 3x8gb RAM Riegel . Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. September 2017)

Mach das, ich hätte letztes jahr gern zugeschlagen, da gabs 1866MHz 8GB Riegel von GSkill für 23€ das Stück, leider waren dann nur noch eines verfügbar, als ich die Bestellung abschließen wollte.


----------



## datex (11. September 2017)

Ja das glaube ich dir für den Kurs hätte man gut zu schlagen können.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. September 2017)

hab dann für 32,99 je 8GB Riegel zumindest zwei gekauft, für meinen i5 damals, jetzt stecken die im Xeon 1231V3 System 
Ich musste im Alltag mal etwas Stromsparender werden


----------



## datex (12. September 2017)

Was würdet  ihr an meiner Stelle machen. Ich brauche halt eine neue Grafikkarte zur Zeit habe ich nur eine 640 gt 2gb. Aber ich weiß leider nicht ,ob ich eine neue kaufen soll oder gebraucht. Bei neu kann ich die wenigstens zurück schicken wenn sie nicht erkannt wird. Bei gebraucht muss es auf gut Glück klappen. Und wenn neu was kann empfohlen werden?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. September 2017)

Wieviel Leistung willst du denn überhaupt kaufen? gtx960 laufen bei mir z.B. gut.


----------



## datex (12. September 2017)

Also wollte schon Battlefield 1 mindestens auf Mittel Einstellungen spielen können.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. September 2017)

Ok, da macht man wohl mit ner gtx 1060 erst richtig was an Spaß,  Da kann ich aktuell nicht helfen, sorry.


----------



## datex (12. September 2017)

Aber deine 960 läuft auf dem MSI Board ohne Probleme?


----------



## XerXis-V (12. September 2017)

Eine 960 von Asus kann laufen während eine von EVGA nicht läuft. Bei alten Boards ist das immer so eine Sache... laufen müssten eigentlich alle.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. September 2017)

Afair ja, hatte se glaub auf dem x58 Platinum mal kurz getestet, aber n Dauereinsatz wars nicht.


----------



## drizzler (12. September 2017)

Also ich hatte hier auf meinen X58 Boards, die ich bis jetzt hatte, von den alten Generationen sprich bei Nvdia 9xx und drunter und bei AMD 390x und weniger (keine Fury(X) dabei gewesen) fast alles mal drauf und die liefen egal von welchem Hersteller ohne Probleme.

Nur jetzt eben die 1060 zickt rum bzw. rennt nur mit deaktiviertem Intel VT und nur auf Displayport. 

Denke mal bei den aelteren Karten kannst du ruhig gebraucht kaufen mit minimalem Risiko.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. September 2017)

Hast du auch andere Boards als das x58 pro probiert?


----------



## datex (12. September 2017)

Dann werde ich mal nach einer gebrauchten erst mal schauen. Vielleicht gibt es hier mal ein Schnäppchen


----------



## drizzler (12. September 2017)

Wenn du mich meinst Chris : Hatte / Habe  RE II , RE II Gene, RE III , Asus P58D-E, Asus Sabertooth X58, MSI X58 Pro und Gigabyte X58A OC.  Da gab es mit den aelteren Karten keine Probleme.


----------



## datex (12. September 2017)

Und die 1060 ging bei allen anderen Boards problemlos außer bei dem MSI?


----------



## drizzler (12. September 2017)

Ne die 1060 hat bei den Boards die ich noch hier habe (MSI x58, Gigabyte X58A OC (2x) und ein X79 Gigabyte Board) die beschriebenen Probleme gemacht.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (12. September 2017)

Ich hab die 1050 Ti von MSI auf dem MSI X58 Pro-E und die funktioniert ohne Probleme bei 1920x1080 Auflösung.

Hatte davor die 1050 Ti von ASUS und die funktionierte nicht mehr sobsld ich den Treiber installiert hatte.


----------



## eisenhardt (13. September 2017)

Hey mein vater möchte sich eine 1050ti gönnen könnte des problehme auf einem ga ex58ud5 rev1 machen ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2017)

Schwer zu sagen, das könnte klappen, am besten mit Rückgaberecht kaufen.


----------



## eisenhardt (13. September 2017)

hmm dan sag ich ihm er soll zum arlt gehen und da testen lassen welche geht vlt machen die das .
Wen es wen interesiert mein xeon w3690 hat so 5 oder 6 monate 1.5 volt mit 4.6 ghz mit gemacht dan kamm der Sommer .... allso 1.5 volt scheit der cpu nix auszumachen 
rennt gerade nur noch mit 1.4 volt und 4.4 ghz


----------



## datex (13. September 2017)

Welche 1050 könnt ihr empfehlen gibt's ja auch viele von denen. Vielleicht mit einer eigenen Strom Versorgung?
Edit:so kann ich die zurück schicken falls die nicht läuft. Eine gebrauchte leider nicht.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (13. September 2017)

Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, hab ich die MSI 1050 Ti. Hat eigenen Stromanschluss und läuft bei mir am MSI Board ohne Probleme.


----------



## datex (13. September 2017)

Kann man die auch etwas übertakten?


----------



## Knogle (13. September 2017)

Vielen Dank nochmal Chris fuer die Hilfe


----------



## drizzler (13. September 2017)

Rennt die Karte wieder?


----------



## Apollon (14. September 2017)

Baue momentan an einem Sockel 1366 Projekt und suche dafür dringend einen Günstigen und möglichst unhörbaren Kühler für einen Xeon X5670 auf einem Asus P6t Ws Pro Professional ( P6T WS Professional | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland )  Mainboard. 

Kann mir jemand einen guten Günstigen Luft Kühler Empfehlen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. September 2017)

Neu wird das schon schwer. Aber wenn du da auch noch OC betreiben willst, sollte es etwas mit sehr hoher Kühlleistung sein.

Ich würde den Noctua NH-D14 versuchen, oder, wenn du einen, samt Halterung bekommst, den alten IFX 14


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. September 2017)

Was ist denn günstig? Schau einfach mal nach gebrauchten EKL Brocken (2), die kosten ja selbst neu nicht die Welt.


----------



## Mizocker (15. September 2017)

Wow, dieser Thread hat bereits über 1100 Seiten!? Kann mir einer erklären warum die Westmare CPUs mit X58 Chipsatz immer noch so beliebt sind? Die sind immerhin schon 9 Jahre seit Release alt...
Ich habe mich selber schon ein bisschen umgeschaut, Xeon Prozessoren bekommt man ziemlich günstig, aber die MoBo sind ziemlich teuer.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. September 2017)

Weul ein Xeon mit sechs Kernen von der Rohleistung in Multithread immer noch mit nem 7700k mithalten kann, Single-Thread kommt man aber schon mit nem Xeon E3 1231 nicht mehr mit.

Außerdem ist 1366 für Übertakter cool, weil es immer noch zum Spielen einlädt.


----------



## drizzler (16. September 2017)

na so bei 4,5 - 4,6ghz liegt westmere aber schon nahezu exakt auf dem ST des E3 1231, jedenfalls wenn man den Cinebench-Score als Vergleich nimmt. Je nach Bench liegt man sogar auf der ST Performance der Ryzen X Modelle (Stock), bspw. CPU-Z.  Wie aussagekraeftig einzelne Benches sind steht natuerlich auf einem anderen Blatt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2017)

Kupp, aber CB R15 ist schon n Anhaltspunkt, und ja über 4,5GHz kommt man an den Haswell 1231 ran, nur, der taktet 700-800,MHz niedriger und verbraucht viel weniger 
So ganz doll ist das nicht.
Andererseits, für 3 Generationen Core i ist das auch nicht gerade beeindrukend.

Tyzen ist übrigens nur etwas über Haswell-Niveau, wobei auch Sky und Kaby nicht viel drüber liegen. Am Ende ist bei Tyzen nur das Problem mit dem Takt das Problemchen 
Würde Ryzen auch 4,5GHz und mehr schaffen, könnte Intel sich echt noch wärmer anziehen.


----------



## Apollon (17. September 2017)

ist der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 zu empfehlen? wie sieht es mit der Lautstärke aus?

@
Mizocker
die s1366er bieten aktuelle Leistung für wenig Geld mein zweites System 
habe ich aber eher zusammen gebaut weil ich noch alles im bestand hatte, also 24gb ddr3 ram Mainboard Netzteil etc... habe mir lediglich ein aktuelles Gehäuse(sieht schöner aus) und die CPU gekauft.
Ist halt auch cool wie bei mir unter Windows XP eine Voodoo 5 PCI (wegen der 64bit Steckplätze sogar in full AGP Speed) unc unter win 10 einen GTX 1080 zu demonstrieren auf ein und der selben Maschine... meine jungen Cousins wissen nicht mal das es vor 9 Jahren 6cores mit so einer Leistung gab... die denken das gibt's erst seit ryzen...


----------



## bodomatic82 (17. September 2017)

Könnte einen günstigen xeon bekommen würde sich das lohnen zur zeit fahre ich mit einem fx 8320 rum .

also meine damit fx raus günstige xeon rein


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2017)

Nur sehr bedingt, es sei denn du bekommst den Xeon mit Board unter 100€, und selbst dann...

Eigentlich wäre n Ryzen 1600 und B350 Board wohl die bessere Lösung.


----------



## bodomatic82 (17. September 2017)

ok kann man mit dem board overclocken oder geht das nur mit denn x boards


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2017)

Mit welchem Board, du hast ja nur vom Xeon geschrieben. Auf dein Board passt die CPU so oder so nicht.


----------



## Apollon (17. September 2017)

Chris hat recht seit ryzen und den günstigeren Boards lohn sich das nur noch wenn hardware im bestand hat! Nutzbar ist alles sicherlich aber neukauf eher nein. Sei den man ist wie ich retro Enthusiast... habe sogar einen amiga 4000 noch aufgebaut...


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. September 2017)

Wenn man nicht irgendwo ein Sockel 1366 Board und Speicher auf Vorrat hat, macht so ein System keinen Sinn mehr. Die CPUs kauft man sich mal noch für ~25€ irgendwo, aber der Rest kostet einfach zu viel. Ryzen kostet nicht so viel mehr, gut der RAM höchstens, aber es ist Neuware und die Plattform ist zukunftssicher. Wer gern bastelt oder es aus sentimentalen Gründen macht, dem sei es natürlich nicht verwehrt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Jo sind solid caps denke ich.
> 
> Ist das einfachste Gainward GTX 1060 6GB Modell, mehr war nicht in der Bezeichnung
> 
> ...





Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätte da nur ein Kondensator kurzgeschlossen werden dürfen, was eigentlich nicht zu einem Schaden würde.
> 
> Da muss noch wo was hin sein.
> Ggf. ne SMD-Sicherumg durch?





euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Danke, genau meine Gedankengänge. Bin auf Ergebnisse gespannt


So, Karte zeigt wieder ein Bild.

Es war ne Sicherung


----------



## drizzler (17. September 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht irgendwo ein Sockel 1366 Board und Speicher auf Vorrat hat, macht so ein System keinen Sinn mehr. Die CPUs kauft man sich mal noch für ~25€ irgendwo, aber der Rest kostet einfach zu viel. Ryzen kostet nicht so viel mehr, gut der RAM höchstens, aber es ist Neuware und die Plattform ist zukunftssicher. Wer gern bastelt oder es aus sentimentalen Gründen macht, dem sei es natürlich nicht verwehrt



Eine Ryzen 1600 mit BM350 70 Euro Board und 16 GB Dual Ranked Ram kostet aktuell ca 380 Euro. Ein gut eingestellter 4ghz Westmere (was in der Regel ja problemlos zu erreichen ist) liefert  gut 80% der Leistung des Stock Ryzen Systems  (AVX / FMA Anwendungen natuerlich ausgenommen). Demnach koennte man fuer ein X58 Bundle knapp 300 Euro veranschlagen (was ich natuerlich auch nicht bezahlen wuerde), aber bei allem was ich so im Bereich von 150 - 200 Euro  bewegt (je nach Board etc) aus P/L Sicht doch eine Überlegung wert.

Es haengt natuerlich auch von der Nutzungsdauer (Thema Stromkosten) etc. ab und ob man sich wie hier schon angesprochen die Moeglichkeit offen halten will 8Kerner zu verbauen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2017)

Drizz, nur nebenbei, 

Asus R2e und Gainward GTX 1060 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. September 2017)

Selbst ein Ryzen 1500 liegt schon vor dem Xeon, zumindest in Spielen. Natürlich ist der Sockel 1366 erst einmal günstiger, aber wie gesagt - gebraucht und nicht zukunftssicher.

@Chris und Knogle: schön, dass die Karte wieder läuft


----------



## pappaq (17. September 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Selbst ein Ryzen 1500 liegt schon vor dem Xeon, zumindest in Spielen. Natürlich ist der Sockel 1366 erst einmal günstiger, aber wie gesagt - gebraucht und nicht zukunftssicher.
> 
> @Chris und Knogle: schön, dass die Karte wieder läuft



Kaufen würde ich mein System auch nicht mehr mit dem 4,4Ghz Westmere OC und 24GB RAM, aber wenn man es für 150-180€ schießen kann und wirklich aufs Budget gucken muss, würde ich es jederzeit wieder kaufen. Zumindest als Übergang bis ZEN+.


----------



## pappaq (17. September 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Selbst ein Ryzen 1500 liegt schon vor dem Xeon, zumindest in Spielen. Natürlich ist der Sockel 1366 erst einmal günstiger, aber wie gesagt - gebraucht und nicht zukunftssicher.
> 
> @Chris und Knogle: schön, dass die Karte wieder läuft



Kaufen würde ich mein System auch nicht mehr mit dem 4,4Ghz Westmere OC und 24GB RAM (als Zukunftslösung), aber wenn man es für 150-180€ schießen kann und wirklich aufs Budget gucken muss, würde ich es jederzeit wieder kaufen. Zumindest als Übergang bis ZEN+.


----------



## Apollon (17. September 2017)

Naja dieses Zukunftssicherung ist so eine Sache... das hörte man bei Hardwarelux schon vor 5 Jahren... zu einer Zeit wo die anderen noch von 6kernern geträumt haben. Das Problem sind die teuren boards alles andere kann man günstig besorgen und wenn man nicht gerade 24 7er ist ist auch der vebrauch ok...


----------



## pappaq (17. September 2017)

Apollon schrieb:


> Naja dieses Zukunftssicherung ist so eine Sache... das hörte man bei Hardwarelux schon vor 5 Jahren... zu einer Zeit wo die anderen noch von 6kernern geträumt haben. Das Problem sind die teuren boards alles andere kann man günstig besorgen und wenn man nicht gerade 24 7er ist ist auch der vebrauch ok...



Genau deswegen habe ich noch nichts neues gekauft. Zudem ist die Gaming-Performance nicht so viel schlechter als von Ryzen. Und das wäre für mich zzt. das einzig logische Upgrade...verlötet, P/L-Verhältnis, AM4 soll mehrere Jahre unterstützt werden...


----------



## Knogle (17. September 2017)

Wenn jemand MSI Boards braucht einfach melden.. Habe wieder einige MSI X58 da


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. September 2017)

Zum normalen Spielen reicht wie gesagt ein 4C/8T Ryzen vollkommen mit bissl RAM und halbwegs tauglichem Board und natürlich auch ein übertakteter Sockel 1366 Sechskerner. Limitieren wird fast immer die GPU. Ich würde wie gesagt aber niemandem, der ein System aufsetzen möchte, mehr raten, auf Sockel 1366 zu setzen. Soll er sich ein Ryzen System mit 2x8 GiB RAM holen, sollte das in Zukunft nicht mehr reichen (Multi-Core Support steigt ja doch spürbar mittlerweile) kauft man sich (notfalls auch gebraucht) nen Octa-Core für den AM4 und wenn nötig nochmal RAM und hat für mindestens 5 Jahre Ruhe.

Mit Zukunftssicherheit meine ich auch nicht die Kernanzahl, sondern einfach die ganze Infrastruktur: M.2, DDR4, sparsame Plattform, fast alles integriert, schnelles USB, sowas. Bei Sockel 1366 hat man ja mit Glück USB3.0 und nen "naja" SATA3 Chip an Board.


----------



## pappaq (18. September 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Zum normalen Spielen reicht wie gesagt ein 4C/8T Ryzen vollkommen mit bissl RAM und halbwegs tauglichem Board und natürlich auch ein übertakteter Sockel 1366 Sechskerner. Limitieren wird fast immer die GPU. Ich würde wie gesagt aber niemandem, der ein System aufsetzen möchte, mehr raten, auf Sockel 1366 zu setzen. Soll er sich ein Ryzen System mit 2x8 GiB RAM holen, sollte das in Zukunft nicht mehr reichen (Multi-Core Support steigt ja doch spürbar mittlerweile) kauft man sich (notfalls auch gebraucht) nen Octa-Core für den AM4 und wenn nötig nochmal RAM und hat für mindestens 5 Jahre Ruhe.
> 
> Mit Zukunftssicherheit meine ich auch nicht die Kernanzahl, sondern einfach die ganze Infrastruktur: M.2, DDR4, sparsame Plattform, fast alles integriert, schnelles USB, sowas. Bei Sockel 1366 hat man ja mit Glück USB3.0 und nen "naja" SATA3 Chip an Board.



Der erste Absatz, genau das ist mein derzeitiges Problem. Ich habe ne GTX 1080Ti und die begrenzt nicht. Eigentlich war es mal der Plan innerhalb eines Jahres ne neue Plattform zu holen, aber es ist mir gerade zu viel Bewegung im Markt und man kann noch weniger das "richtige" kaufen. Eigentlich würde ich gerne später einen 8700k auf 4,8-5ghz fahren, aber es will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf gehen eine 400€ CPU köpfen zu müssen, die mir im Gegensatz zu Ryzen in manchen Spielen einen Vorteil von 15-20% bringt, zudem kostet das ganze Brett dann auch noch mehr.

Zum zweiten Absatz: Weiss ich. Zumal das mit den Kernen auch auf den Anwender ankommt. Ich habe vor gut eineinhalb Jahren wegen des Preises und der guten Performance in "The Division" auf den 6 Kerner umgestellt und das hat wirklich Schub gebracht. Die Plattform ist uralt, ganz klar. Mein System idlelt bei 200W, gut dass ich meinen Strom derzeit nicht bezahlen muss und eine Pauschale habe. Hauptsächlich wollte ich vor kurzem auf Ryzen gehen, eben wegen der neuen Anschlüsse, wegen weniger Strom und einfach weil auf meinem Board nur ein Kondensator oder sonst was hochgehen muss, damit ein Verkaufen des alten Krams nicht mehr möglich ist. Mein Board ist sieben Jahre alt...Zudem bin ich armer Student!


----------



## drizzler (18. September 2017)

Es gibt leider wirklich nur eine Handvoll Boards die out of the box nahezu volle Sata III Geschwindigkeit liefern (die mit 9182 Chip statt 9128), aber dank der vielen Lanes der Plattform kann man ja wirklich wenn benoetigt und nicht vorhanden USB 3.0/1 und  Sata III vollwertig nachruesten. Das einzige was mich persoenlich stoert ist, dass man quasi nur 2 bestimmte NVME SSD Platten als Systemlaufwerk nutzen (da legacy support)  kann ohne die DUET Umgehungsloesung (welche die Bootzeit verlaengert). Und hier limitiert dann leider auch PCIE 2.0 ein wenig die SSDs.

Aber fuer nen reinen Gaming-Rechner eigentlich auch egal.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. September 2017)

pappaq schrieb:


> Der erste Absatz, genau das ist mein derzeitiges Problem. Ich habe ne GTX 1080Ti und die begrenzt nicht. Eigentlich war es mal der Plan innerhalb eines Jahres ne neue Plattform zu holen, aber es ist mir gerade zu viel Bewegung im Markt und man kann noch weniger das "richtige" kaufen. Eigentlich würde ich gerne später einen 8700k auf 4,8-5ghz fahren, aber es will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf gehen eine 400€ CPU köpfen zu müssen, die mir im Gegensatz zu Ryzen in manchen Spielen einen Vorteil von 15-20% bringt, zudem kostet das ganze Brett dann auch noch mehr.



Gut, mit ner 1080 Ti habe ich jetzt nicht gerechnet  Also spielst du noch nicht auf UHD? Da dürfte die Karte ja schon wieder fast die Puste ausgehen, oder? Ich verstehe auch was du meinst, ich würde jetzt auch ungern neue Hardware kaufen wollen. Die Plattformen sind alle noch recht neu - jeder empfiehlt irgendwie gefühlt alles.



pappaq schrieb:


> Zum zweiten Absatz: Weiss ich. Zumal das mit den Kernen auch auf den Anwender ankommt. Ich habe vor gut eineinhalb Jahren wegen des Preises und der guten Performance in "The Division" auf den 6 Kerner umgestellt und das hat wirklich Schub gebracht. Die Plattform ist uralt, ganz klar. Mein System idlelt bei 200W, gut dass ich meinen Strom derzeit nicht bezahlen muss und eine Pauschale habe. Hauptsächlich wollte ich vor kurzem auf Ryzen gehen, eben wegen der neuen Anschlüsse, wegen weniger Strom und einfach weil auf meinem Board nur ein Kondensator oder sonst was hochgehen muss, damit ein Verkaufen des alten Krams nicht mehr möglich ist. Mein Board ist sieben Jahre alt...Zudem bin ich armer Student!



Ja genau. Kein "normaler Nutzer" braucht sechs Kerne, viele wohl noch nicht einmal vier. Es ist ja wirklich schön zu sehen, dass man in vielen Spielen mittlerweile mit mehr Kernen auch wirklich ein Leistungsplus spürt. Ich kann auch verstehen, dass man für sehr angemessenes Geld hier doch recht viel Leistung erhalten kann, ich will hier auch nicht mit dem "wer billig kauft, kauft immer zweimal"-Spruch kommen. Dazu ist die Plattform einfach zu zuverlässig, wenn man sie weitestgehend pfleglich behandelt. Es muss eben jeder selbst abwiegen, was er mit seinem (vielleicht begrenzten) Budget anstellt. Die Neuware kostet natürlich mehr, aber man ist i.d.R. erst einmal "safe" dank Garantien usw. Mein Board ist mittlerweile genauso alt und wenn alles gut läuft, läuft es in 7 Jahren immer noch


----------



## pappaq (18. September 2017)

Ich spiele auf 1440p@144Hz, wenn möglich. UHD halte ich für Schwachsinn bei Monitoren unter 40" und ich hatte schon einen 43" Süd-Korea Import mit 4K. Auch Ultrawide habe ich schon auf dem Tisch gehabt über ein Jahr, bis ich dann schlussendlich bei 2x27" WQHD bei 144Hz gelandet bin. Die 1080Ti steckt nur drin, weil mir ein sehr netter Kumpel zu Kohle für Hardware verholfen hat, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. - Die 7950 Radeon musst dringend weg! Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass der Sweetspot der 1080Ti bei 1440p liegt. Da liegen immer über 60FPS an und bei vielen Titeln eben über 100. Die nächsten 5 Jahre sollte die Karte wohl unter ihrem Wasserblock gute Arbeit verrichten.

Zur Haltbarkeit: nunja, alles läuft schon seit Anfang an im perfekten Temperaturbereich dank Wakü auf der CPU und dem Einsatz von Speedfan, um Boardkomponenten mit genug Airflow zu versorgen. Solange die kleinen Komponenten auf dem Board nicht hochgehen, sollte es eigentlich noch locker seine 3 Jahre überleben. Die Sockel 1366 Bretter sind ja keine Billigplattform.


----------



## Aslinger (18. September 2017)

Apollon schrieb:


> ist der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 zu empfehlen? wie sieht es mit der Lautstärke aus?
> 
> @
> Mizocker
> ...



Vor 9 Jahren gabs die noch nicht. 2010 war es soweit, davor von 2008-2009 waren die Bloomfields das beste für S1366. Westmere und Gulftown kamen dann 2010 für S1366 auf den Markt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. September 2017)

Korrekt, Hexacores gab es natürlich davor auch schon, aber eben nicht für Sockel 1366.


----------



## Aslinger (18. September 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Korrekt, Hexacores gab es natürlich davor auch schon, aber eben nicht für Sockel 1366.



Im Herbst 2009 stieg ich in die S1366 Welt ein und bin bis heute dabei.


----------



## pappaq (18. September 2017)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Im Herbst 2009 stieg ich in die S1366 Welt ein und bin bis heute dabei.


4Ghz auf 1.16V, dass ist sehr sehr sexy! Mein 5650 macht das nur bei 1.3V. So viel zum herumspielen wird es wohl nie wieder geben!


----------



## tantegobi (18. September 2017)

Nabend,

habe mir günstig ein 5650 und ein EVGA X58 FTW3 Mainboard gekauft.

Leider war es wohl ein Fehler dieses Mainboard zu kaufen,  war wohl einer der letzten 1366 Mainboard´s und hat kaum ein User.

Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Mainboard Modell und kann mir beim übertakten helfen ?

Als Ramspeicherhabe ich 3x 4 GB Corsair Speicher mit 1333 MHZ, vielleicht der Flaschenhals um den 5650 auf ca 4 GHz zu bringen ?

Gruß


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2017)

Wo klemmt es denn?


----------



## pappaq (18. September 2017)

Ich habe auch 24GB Corair RAM 1333MHz, die laufen auf 1600 bei mir und alle Bänke sind bestückt. Daran sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen. Aber um das zu umgehen, kannst du ja erstmal alles bis auf einen Riegel rausschmeißen und dann übertakten. Hast du keinen Ansatz? Oder fehlt nur noch ein bisschen, bis er stable auf 4GHz läuft?


----------



## tantegobi (18. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anbei ein paar Bios Bilder.

Hatte ihn schon auf 3,8 GHZ aber musste dafür die Spannung viel zu Hoch stellen  außerdem ist Prime95 nach nen paar Minuten abgestürzt.

Liegt es vielleicht am langsamen Ramspeicher ?

Der Multi geht nur bis 20 oder in Turbo Mode bis 21.

Viele Bios Einstellung von anderen Mainboards sind hier ganz anders ?

Gruß


EDIT : 

Habe ihn gerade  unter der Dummy o.C Einstellung  laufen lassen, bringt mir 3500 MHZ.  Mit einer Core Voltage von 1.317 laut CPU-Z.

30 MIN Prime 95 Stabil.

Viel zu viel.... core 

Ne andere Frage, wenn ich alle 6 Speicherbänke belege bleibt dieser immer noch im Triple Channel `?


----------



## pappaq (18. September 2017)

Du solltest den BCLK erstmal anheben, so auf ca. 200. dann damit testen. Mit einem niedrigen Multi. Wenn das stabil läuft, den multi anheben. Dabei würde ich von Anfang an mal so 1.25V drauf geben. An den Speichersettings würde ich nichts machen, bis es nötig wird. Also erstmal auf auto lassen.

Ja, auch bei allen 6 Bänken gibt es noch triple Channel.


----------



## tantegobi (18. September 2017)

Danke für die Hilfe....


Würde der SPeicher aber mit diesen Einstellung nicht zu Hoch Takten ?

Hast ja gesagt Speicher auf Auto Lassen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pappaq (18. September 2017)

tantegobi schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe....
> 
> 
> Würde der SPeicher aber mit diesen Einstellung nicht zu Hoch Takten ?
> ...



Wenn es manuell einzustellen ist, dann stell sie auf 1600MHz runter.


----------



## drizzler (18. September 2017)

tantegobi schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> habe mir günstig ein 5650 und ein EVGA X58 FTW3 Mainboard gekauft.
> 
> ...



Schon einen OC Guide zu der Plattform gelesen?


----------



## tantegobi (18. September 2017)

Ja,

aber viele Begriffe die aufgeführt sind lassen sich im Bios nicht finden oder sind anders ?

Hätte ich mir mal lieber nen gescheites ASUS gekauft -.-


----------



## drizzler (18. September 2017)

Evga hat fuer LGA 1366 1a Mainboards gebaut. Lad dir doch einfach mal das Manual runter und dann kannst du die Begrifflichkeiten auch fuer EVGA Boards "uebersetzen". Welche Tuturials hast du dir denn angeschaut?


----------



## pappaq (18. September 2017)

Zieh die QPI Voltage auch noch auf 1.275V, CPU VCore auf 1.3V und die RAMs von Hand auf 1333 oder 1600. Laut Manual sollte das möglich sein. Der Rest ist recht unwichtig. Ach und versuch die RAM-Timings zu lockern. Die kannst du später anziehen. Dann den Multi langsam erhöhen. Zudem kannst du den Turbo Mode mal ausmachen.


----------



## tantegobi (19. September 2017)

Wie  entschärfe ich die Timmings ?

Das ist mein Speicher :

Lieferumfang und technische Daten
Lieferumfang

2 x 4 GB Speichermodule
Kompatibilität

Intel- und AMD-Plattformen
Technische Daten

Dichte: 8 GB (2 x 4 GB)
Geschwindigkeit: 1333 MHz
Getestete Latenz: 9-9-9-24
Spannung: 1,5 V


Speichertyp: DIMM
Kontakte: 240 Kontakte
Intel XMP
Wärmeverteiler: XMS


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2017)

Vergiss es, die xms sind nicht wirklich für 1600 gut, stell die runter auf 1200, den Unterschied merkt man eh kaum.


----------



## pappaq (19. September 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Vergiss es, die xms sind nicht wirklich für 1600 gut, stell die runter auf 1200, den Unterschied merkt man eh kaum.



Meine laufen seit Jahren auf 1600. Aber da kann ich auch nur für meine paar DIMMs sprechen. Den Unterschied wird man tatsächlich kaum merken. Beschäftige dich nicht zu sehr mit den RAMs. Stell sie einfach runter, so wie Cris meinte, und lass sie auf ihren Standard-Timings. Die restlichen Settings, wie sehen die jetzt aus?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2017)

Also meine 4 zicken mir zu sehr, da sind die OCZ hier, die mit 9-9-9-24 1600 machen irgendwie einfacher, zumal die als 1066er verkauft wurden.
Aber ok, das sind die VG6, die sollen damals extrem gut gewesen sein.


----------



## NCC-1701-A (19. September 2017)

hätte interesse an einem msi board


----------



## Apollon (20. September 2017)

ml ne frage die ihr bestimmt nicht verstehen werdet, hat jemand von euch schon mal versucht auf einer x58 Plattform Windows 98 (9x) zu installieren? Wollte ich mal auf dem Asus Board testen hat aber kein IDE, XP war kein Problem.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2017)

Dürfte im ide-modus evtl. Klappen. Versucht hab ich es aber bisher nicht, da es dafür nur sehr bedingt Gründe gibt. Win 98 dürfte in ner VM genausogut laufen.


----------



## Knogle (20. September 2017)

Jo 1366 habe ich probiert. Ist kein Problem mit Windows 95


----------



## pappaq (20. September 2017)

Interessieren würde mich der Grund aber dennoch! Ich habe auch schon Win98 Maschinen für asbachuralte Games aufgelegt, nur nicht auf so "neuen" Plattformen!


----------



## Knogle (20. September 2017)

Ja 1366 hat noch ein echtes BIOS, da ist das noch kein Problem! Auch Multixore nicht


Also fuer mich gibt es 2 Zeitlinien.

Die IBM kompatiblen PCs, mit 1366 als letzte Platform, und dann die neuen EFI/UEFI Systeme ab Sockel 1156/1155
Alle IBM kompatiblen PCs sollten auch problemlos mit Win95, XP und DOS klarkommen aus diesem Grund.

Auch Hardwaretechnisch gesehen ist 1366 eigentlich das gleiche was es schon vorher gab, nur dort hat man noch das letzte aus der uralt Hardware rausgeholt.

Alle Controller und Bauteile waren schon in vorherigen Generationen eingesetzt worden, einige wurden jedoch fuer 1366 "umgebaut" z.B. Northbridge und DDR3.
ICH10R wurde ja 1:1 von 775 uebernommen  und IDE Controller aus Sockel 478 Zeiten!

Ab Sockel 1155 wurd natuehrlich alles ganz anders mit PCH, da kannste Kram wie Win 95 komplett knicken


----------



## drizzler (20. September 2017)

ddr3 gabs auch schon fuer lga 775 ab p35


----------



## Knogle (20. September 2017)

Ich werde bald einen kleinen "Nostalgie" PC mit 1366 aufbauen 
Ersetze das Mainboard + den Pentium I der da drauf ist.

Dann kommt Floppy und die 800MB IDE Festplatte dran, PCI Grafikkarte rein 
Dazu noch nen alten Top Blower und das 22 Jahre alte ATX 1.1 Netzteil ran

Bei dem Case wird keiner erwarten was da drin steckt!


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. September 2017)

Wieso das?^^

Also nen Pentium 3 oder M System (baue ich gerade auf, hatte auch schon diverse), oder von mir aus ein Athlon 4000+ auf Anschlag (auch schon gehabt), das hat ja noch nostalgischen Charme. Aber Sockel 1366? Der wäre mir noch viel zu potent und up-to-date für so eine Geschichte 

Aber immer mach, wenn's Spaß macht


----------



## Apollon (21. September 2017)

lol ich hab hier ja mal ein Gespräch angestiftet  bin also nicht der einzige Freak hier!!! ich hab ein Problem Jungs P6T WS Professional | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland das Board hat keinen Disketten Port mehr gibt es da eine Lösung? Dieses Mainboard ist aber für die Voodoo 5 MAC extrem wichtig da es 2 64bit PCI Ports hat und noch einen Normalen, dann kann ich noch eine Win 9x Kompatible Netzwerk und Soundkarte einbauen, kann sich jemand die specks anschauen und mir Tipps geben, IDE brauche ich auch...  Habe noch ein ASROCK Board dieses hat IDE und Floppy allerdings keine 64Bit PCI Slots... Desweiteren Laufen da die 24GB Ram nicht sauber dort habe ich Registrieren Speicher eingesetzt 48gb und die laufen ohne Fehler.  Ich finde die Sockel 1366 super kultig da kommt evtl noch der Sockel A von AMD oder der BX Chipsatz bei Intel dran... aber diese waren nicht so langlebig...


----------



## Apollon (21. September 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Also fuer mich gibt es 2 Zeitlinien.


Die Aussage impliziert es würde sich um ganze neue Systeme handeln das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben es sind halt immer noch x86/64Bit Prozessoren und mehr oder weniger die gleiche Architektur es wurde lediglich das Bios gegen EFI/UEFI getauscht... es gibt Verschwörungen die besagen das man dies gemacht hat damit die Spionage durch  Geheimdienste vereinfacht wird... ich halte davon aber nicht viel, jeder Rechner der im Netz ist kann auch gehackt werden, das ist mir schon seit Amiga/C64 und Mailbox Systemen klar. und nein ich bin keine ü40 sondern 35


----------



## Knogle (21. September 2017)

Ich stell den BCLK dann zusätzlich noch runter auf 50 und den Multi auf das Minimum


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. September 2017)

Apollon schrieb:


> lol ich hab hier ja mal ein Gespräch angestiftet  bin also nicht der einzige Freak hier!!! ich hab ein Problem Jungs P6T WS Professional | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland das Board hat keinen Disketten Port mehr gibt es da eine Lösung? Dieses Mainboard ist aber für die Voodoo 5 MAC extrem wichtig da es 2 64bit PCI Ports hat und noch einen Normalen, dann kann ich noch eine Win 9x Kompatible Netzwerk und Soundkarte einbauen, kann sich jemand die specks anschauen und mir Tipps geben, IDE brauche ich auch...  Habe noch ein ASROCK Board dieses hat IDE und Floppy allerdings keine 64Bit PCI Slots... Desweiteren Laufen da die 24GB Ram nicht sauber dort habe ich Registrieren Speicher eingesetzt 48gb und die laufen ohne Fehler.  Ich finde die Sockel 1366 super kultig da kommt evtl noch der Sockel A von AMD oder der BX Chipsatz bei Intel dran... aber diese waren nicht so langlebig...



Sehr schwierig. Also im Server-Bereich wirst du mit Sicherheit Diskette + IDE + PCIx64 finden. Im Consumer Bereich fällt mir spontan keins ein, die Gigabytes hatten eigentlich immer Floppy+IDE, aber keine großen PCI Slots :/ Vielleicht weiß jemand mehr.

Intel BX war der Hammer - bereue es schon länger mein System abgegeben zu haben. Dual Pentium 3, das war schon was.



Knogle schrieb:


> Ich stell den BCLK dann zusätzlich noch runter auf 50 und den Multi auf das Minimum



Cool, dann kann ich dich mit meinem Pentium M abziehen


----------



## Knogle (21. September 2017)

Also ich komme mit dem E5620 auf bis zu 8 Punkte Cinebench R15 runter 

Also etwa so flott wie der erste 775er 64Bit Pentium bei fast dem gleichen Stromverbrauch.
Wirklich sparsamer wird 1366 leider nicht bei niedrigem BCLK ^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. September 2017)

Ja dazu frisst die ganze Plattform einfach zu viel. Der X58 genehmigt sich doch schon mehr als mein ganzer ITX-Rechner


----------



## Aslinger (23. September 2017)

Der X58 hat ja noch keine Management Engine? 

Edit: Hat er doch, ca. seit dem P965...

Grund: Intel-Chipsatze: Sicherheitslucke erlaubt beliebige Code-Ausfuhrung - ComputerBase


----------



## drizzler (23. September 2017)

Die Schwachstelle soll ja erst bei ME 11 auftreten, also ab Skylake. Aber mal schauen was da kommt.


Da es ja nun kaelter wird muss mein X5675 ein wenig fuer Waerme sorgen ;D 4,8 bei 1,45vcore.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (23. September 2017)

Habe mein 1366 im Winter auch immer als Heizung benutzt


----------



## pappaq (23. September 2017)

Nach ein paar Stunden Zocken, ziehe ich immer meinen Pullover unbewusst aus und wenn meine Freundin dann von der Arbeit kommt, bekomme ich immer einen Spruch, "ob ich gerne in einer Sauna sitzen würde?"


----------



## tantegobi (24. September 2017)

Habe jetzt nun paar Einstellung gefunden damit die Kiste Stabil löppt :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kiste rennt nun wie sau


----------



## Aslinger (24. September 2017)

tantegobi schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nun paar Einstellung gefunden damit die Kiste Stabil löppt :
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die CPU braucht bei dem Takt halt viel Saft.


----------



## drizzler (24. September 2017)

1,4 fuer 4,15 ghz ist aber ne Hausmarke. Magst du mal deine kompletten Settings posten?


----------



## pappaq (24. September 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> 1,4 fuer 4,15 ghz ist aber ne Hausmarke. Magst du mal deine kompletten Settings posten?



Mein x5650 läuft auch nur mit 1,392V auf 4,4Ghz. Vorher ist nichts zu machen. 4Ghz sind dabei schon bei 1,275V drin. Finde ich jetzt nicht so verwunderlich.


----------



## tantegobi (24. September 2017)

Variiert aber sehr stark :    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temp´s sind aber unter last i.o

Weils vorher nicht lief hab ich extra noch nen 5650 von woanders bestellt... mal abwarten ob ich den nicht mehr wechseln muss


----------



## pappaq (24. September 2017)

Das sollte gar nicht variieren. Du solltest die ganzen C-States mal ausmachen. Ab 4Ghz habe ich damit immer probleme gehabt.


----------



## tantegobi (24. September 2017)

Werde ich nochmal testen, bin erstmal froh das die Kiste jetzt erstmal löppt. Der 2500k war einfacher zu übertakten, was musste ich mir auch so ein eher selten anzutreffendes EVGA Mainboard kaufen.

Aber der Leistungsunterschied zum 2500k ist schon genial


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2017)

Tante, aber nur Multithread, n 4,4GHz i5 2500k holst du SingleThread nicht ein, vom Überholen reden wir gar nicht erst.

Und n i7 2600k ist ab grob 4GHz nicht mehr ohne 6 Kerne zu schlagen.


----------



## tantegobi (24. September 2017)

Jedenfalls hat Battlefield 1 enorm profitiert vom 5650, keine enormen FPS Einbrüche und generell viel mehr FPS nun.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2017)

Jo BF kann mit Threads gut was anfangen.


----------



## maCque (24. September 2017)

Hat jemand ne Idee wo auf dem MSI Pro-E der Taktgenerator sitzt? Bin am Überlegen ob zuerst die CPU zu erst  die NB nen höheren Skew braucht. Meint ihr ein Tausch des TIM unterm NB Kühler macht Sinn? Habe da jetzt oben 2 40mm Kühler drauf die an den Seiten leicht überstehen, aber iwie wird die Heatsink immernoch beachtlich heiß... kann man der Auslesung im Everest vertrauen? Da gibt es einen Sensorwert Motherboard der immer so bei ca. 80 Grad rum eumelt, den ich der NB zuordnen würde .... bin aber eben net sicher.

Noch ne doofe Frage: Xeon lappen? Ja, Nein, Meinungen? Kühler ist plan, also wäre es ja nur die CPU, das ist fix gemacht.


----------



## tantegobi (24. September 2017)

Mit dem 2500k hatte ich immer 100% CPU Auslastung [ GTX 1070 ].
Jetzt mit dem 5650 nur noch ca 50-55 % Auslastung. Jetzt limitiert wohl die GPU.
Ne ASUS 1080 Ti ist bereits bestellt und sollte die Tage eintreffen.

Ich bin gespannt 

Das Muss man sich mal vorstellen, ne 25 Euro CPU gepaart mit ne 700 € GPU, lach...


----------



## drizzler (24. September 2017)

pappaq schrieb:


> Das sollte gar nicht variieren. Du solltest die ganzen C-States mal ausmachen. Ab 4Ghz habe ich damit immer probleme gehabt.




offset-vcore., llc aus oder wenn es das Board zulaesst llc auf Level 1 (Gigabyte) bzw. 50% (Asus) und microcode rev14 oder rev1D (neuste von 2015) und es sollte eigentlich funktionieren.

Zum vcore Thema : klar fangen die CPUs irgendwann an schlechter zu skalieren, aber 1,4 fuer 4,1 ist echt viel. Entweder ist die CPU wirklich nicht prall oder aber die gewaehlten Settings spielen hier rein. Je nach CPU verursachen bestimmte uncore Teiler (oft der Standard 1,5 :1 oder der 2:1) einen hoeheren Bedarf an vcore. Auch eine Anpassung der NB Spannung kann hier helfen. Die Amps sowieso.


----------



## Aslinger (25. September 2017)

tantegobi schrieb:


> Mit dem 2500k hatte ich immer 100% CPU Auslastung [ GTX 1070 ].
> Jetzt mit dem 5650 nur noch ca 50-55 % Auslastung. Jetzt limitiert wohl die GPU.
> Ne ASUS 1080 Ti ist bereits bestellt und sollte die Tage eintreffen.
> 
> ...



Im August 2016 hab ich für die Titan X um die 1200€ berappt.


----------



## tantegobi (25. September 2017)

ok das wäre etwas zu viel des guten


----------



## drizzler (25. September 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Tante, aber nur Multithread, n 4,4GHz i5 2500k holst du SingleThread nicht ein, vom Überholen reden wir gar nicht erst.
> 
> Und n i7 2600k ist ab grob 4GHz nicht mehr ohne 6 Kerne zu schlagen.



Was schafft dein Sandy/Bridge i5 denn in CB ST (und vll andere Benches) ?

edit : ah schon was gefunden fuer nen 4,5ghz.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. September 2017)

150-153 bei 4,4ghz


----------



## drizzler (28. September 2017)

Gute 5ghz und ekelhaft viel Spannung brauchts um pari zu sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tantegobi (28. September 2017)

Krass !!

Bei welchen Temps ?
 Mit diesen Settings spielbar?`


----------



## Knogle (28. September 2017)

Ich pruegel die Xeons auch gerne so  So schafft man unglaubliche Taktraten bei bis zu 85 Grad unter Luft, also ich habe so nie Probleme gehabt in den ganzen Jahren.

Wobei ich 24/7 max. 1.5V gegeben habe, nicht fast 1.6V^^


----------



## tantegobi (28. September 2017)

Wenn´s die CPU zerreißen sollte kann die auch andere Hardware mitnehmen z.b GPU ?


----------



## Knogle (28. September 2017)

Eher unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. September 2017)

GPU eher nein, Mainboard könnte eher sein.


----------



## drizzler (28. September 2017)

tantegobi schrieb:


> Krass !!
> 
> Bei welchen Temps ?
> Mit diesen Settings spielbar?`



Mit AIO (ja Schande ueber mein Haupt ) um die 70 Grad, aber habe damit nix gespielt oder so. Wollte nur mal schauen was geht.



Knogle schrieb:


> Ich pruegel die Xeons auch gerne so  So schafft man unglaubliche Taktraten bei bis zu 85 Grad unter Luft, also ich habe so nie Probleme gehabt in den ganzen Jahren.
> 
> Wobei ich 24/7 max. 1.5V gegeben habe, nicht fast 1.6V^^



Werds 24/7 auch nicht laufen lassen  So kalt ist es hier dann auch wieder nicht ;D


----------



## Knogle (28. September 2017)

Chris hat ja auch noch den E5620 der auf 1.8V betrieben wurde


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. September 2017)

Läuft auch noch, sogar recht gut bzgl. Spannung bis etwa 4GHz.
Darüber wirds etwas unschöner, aber nicht wirklich schlimm. Bei etwa 4,2GHz ist Schluss, wegen QPI.


----------



## Knogle (29. September 2017)

5.5GHz schafft der


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> 5.5GHz schafft der



Mit Photoshop?


----------



## pappaq (29. September 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> 5.5GHz schafft der



Selbst die 5GHz sind schon absolut krank. Das sollte man sich heute mal vorstellen...von 2,667GHz auf 5GHz...fast 100% mehr Takt. Ich liebe die Dinger.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. September 2017)

Der E5620 hat 2,4GHz Basistakt, dass der so viel schafft mag sein, das war aber nicht der Grund für den Kauf und ab etwa 4,2GHz hört die Alltagstauglichkeit eh auf.


----------



## pappaq (29. September 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Der E5620 hat 2,4GHz Basistakt, dass der so viel schafft mag sein, das war aber nicht der Grund für den Kauf und ab etwa 4,2GHz hört die Alltagstauglichkeit eh auf.



Habe an die Xeon X56xx gedacht. Trotzdem ist es cool zu beobachten, dass solche Werte möglich sind.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (29. September 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Chris hat ja auch noch den E5620 der auf 1.8V betrieben wurde



Meiner hat ja da  noch Potenzial nach oben 

[Ranking] Unigine Heaven 4.0

[Ranking] Unigine Superposition


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (30. September 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> Gute 5ghz und ekelhaft viel Spannung brauchts um pari zu sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alter Falter   Sicher Chiller


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. September 2017)

Er schrieb doch, AiO.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (30. September 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Er schrieb doch, AiO.



Ich hab nur das , in dem von mir zitierten, gelesen


----------



## 8uxl1983 (30. September 2017)

Wie hoch kommt man ca. mit einem Xeon E5649 beim übertakten mit Luft- bzw. Wasserkühlung?


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2017)

Luft sind 4.6GHz so ziemlich die Grenze,  zumindest beim EKL Brocken Eco mit Stock Luefter


----------



## 8uxl1983 (30. September 2017)

Ich komm nicht höher als 4,2 Ghz.
Egal mit welcher Kühlung.

Irgendwas mach ich da falsch.


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2017)

Was fuer ne Spannung haste?


----------



## 8uxl1983 (30. September 2017)

VCore auf 1,34
QPI ist auf 1,35
Hab den BCLK schon auf 220 und weiss nicht ob der noch höher geht.
Multi ist auf 19


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2017)

Ok du kommst mit den Spannungen gut weg^^ Habe den auf 1.5V laufen lassen bei 220MHz BCLK mit Turbo Multi


----------



## 8uxl1983 (30. September 2017)

Wenn ich den Turbo aktiviere läuft dann eh nichts mehr. 
Wie kannst du den so hoch takten.
Dachte ein BCLK von 220 wäre schon sehr hoch.


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2017)

Probier doch einfach mal hoehere Spannung + Turbo


----------



## 8uxl1983 (30. September 2017)

Dann teste ich das mal.

Gibt es ansonsten noch Werte die ich verändern sollte um auf deine 4,6Ghz zu kommen?


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2017)

Probier mal den Clock Skew und Differential Amplitude


----------



## 8uxl1983 (30. September 2017)

Wenn du die CPU Amplitude Control und den CPU CLK Skew dann stehen die auf 800mV bzw. Skew auf Normal


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2017)

Skew auf 1000ps und Amplitude auf 1000mV


----------



## 8uxl1983 (30. September 2017)

Also ist der rote Wert wenn ich Vcore Spannung erhöhe einfach zu ignorieren?
Bis 1,5 Volt sollte da mal nichts passieren?


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2017)

Ja bis 1.5V ist bei mir nichts passiert.
Aber kann natuehrlich keine Haftung uebernehmen.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (30. September 2017)

Schon klar.
Ich werd es auf keinen Fall übertreiben.

QPI Spannung bzw. RAM Spannung auch noch anpassen?


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2017)

QPI und RAM wuerde ich erstmal so lassen.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (30. September 2017)

Sobald ich den BCLK über 220 erhöhe ist Schluss.
Er startet nicht mehr und ich bekomme eine Overclocking Fails Meldung


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. September 2017)

vorher QPI auf Solow-Mode, sonst wird das nix, ode rdu musst den QPI nochmals auf nen kleineren Teiler geben, aber ob das geht?


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2017)

Je nach Board geht das, ja


----------



## 8uxl1983 (30. September 2017)

Board ist das MSI X58 Pro-E

Wo sollte ich den Teiler finden?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. September 2017)

QPI Takt, also dass was standardmäßig bei 4,8GT sein müsste, so weit runter wie es geht, ohne den SlowMode zu nutzen, wenn du es im Alltag nutzen willst.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (30. September 2017)

Ok da ist 4,8 der niedrigste Wert.

Auch auf Slow Mode bekomme ich wieder die Fehlermeldung wenn ich auf BCLK 221 gehe.

Versucht 2x zu starten und dann kommt die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2017)

Dann mach mal 1.4V QPI und RAM auf 1.65V


----------



## 8uxl1983 (30. September 2017)

Bleibt auch der gleiche Fehler.

Die CPU wird eben nicht mehr als 4,2 Ghz zulassen.


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2017)

Wie hoch sind ICH und NB Voltage?


----------



## 8uxl1983 (30. September 2017)

NB 1,10
ICH 1,50


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2017)

NB ist zu niedrig, ich auch.
Probier 1.4V NB und 1.65V ICH


----------



## 8uxl1983 (30. September 2017)

Ändert leider auch nichts.


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2017)

Ist Overspeed Protection aus?


----------



## 8uxl1983 (30. September 2017)

Ja ist aus.

C1E auf ENABLED
Spread Spectrum ist AUS
Intel EIST ist auf AUTO
C-State tech auf ENABLED
C State Package limit auf AUTO


----------



## maCque (30. September 2017)

Wie ist der PCI-E Takt eingestellt?


----------



## 8uxl1983 (30. September 2017)

Ganz egal was ich auch versuche, sobald ich mit dem BCLK über 220 gehe startet er nicht mehr.

Der PCI-E Takt ist auf Standard.


----------



## Ground (30. September 2017)

8uxl1983 schrieb:


> Ganz egal was ich auch versuche, sobald ich mit dem BCLK über 220 gehe startet er nicht mehr.
> 
> Der PCI-E Takt ist auf Standard.



Das war es bei mir auch, pack den mal auf 110. Hab damit (zusammen mit den anderen Empfehlungen von hier) 4.6 GHz geschafft. Wollte nicht mal viel VCore fürn Cinebench Run, der ist mit 1.36V durchgelaufen. 

Argh, ich glaub ich bestell mir demnächst mal nen L5640, mal sehen wie sich die 60W 6 Kerner takten lassen.


----------



## maCque (1. Oktober 2017)

Ja 105-110 MHz PCI-E-Takt wäre auch meine Idee für nen weiteren Test gewesen.


----------



## Knogle (1. Oktober 2017)

Sonst PLL Voltage auf 1.85


----------



## 8uxl1983 (1. Oktober 2017)

@Knogle das hab ich auch schon versucht

Habe alle deine Vorschläge schon getestet was Spannungen betrifft aber irgendwie will der nicht über BCLK 221.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (1. Oktober 2017)

8uxl1983 schrieb:


> @Knogle das hab ich auch schon versucht
> 
> Habe alle deine Vorschläge schon getestet was Spannungen betrifft aber irgendwie will der nicht über BCLK 221.



Liegt am Mainboard.  

Hier 229: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (1. Oktober 2017)

Mit dem PCI-E Takt auf 105 komm ich jetzt höher.

Kann es wirklich nur an diesem einen Wert liegen?
Dachte gelesen zu haben das man diesen Takt nicht ändern soll.


----------



## maCque (1. Oktober 2017)

Naja das ist so eine Binsenweisheit das man PCI-E Takt nicht ändern soll, weil es zu unheilbar schlimmen und satanischen Unstabilitäten führt die den Untergang heraufbeschwören und das Ende eines jeden Menschen bedeuten.
Jetzt mal wieder ernst, es gibt leute die machen sich da nen Spaß drauß nur den PCI-Express-Takt zu übertakten, also man kann den genauso anheben wie andere auch, nur dass er / bzw. die "daran" hängenden Geräte deutlich empfindlicher reagieren als man es "gewohnt" ist. Ein paar MHz mehr oder weniger machen da unter Umständen viel aus. 
Von 100 auf 105 ist z.B. schon nen Brett. Manche fahren auch 110 oder iwas dazwischen, aber da würde ich bevor ich das auf Stabilität teste mal nur den PCI-E Takt bei 110 auf Stabilität testen, weil ich mir unsicher wäre, ob das nicht schon zu hoch ist. Aber da du ja eh die NB und SB Spannung erhöht hast sollte es vermutlich kein Problem sein.

Im Fall von X58 sagt man das ein leicht erhöhter PCI-E-Takt die BCLK Stabilität im oberen Bereich verbessert. Wieso weiß ich leider auch nicht, vielleicht kann einer der alten X58 Hasen das erklären.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (1. Oktober 2017)

Bin jetzt bei BCLK 230

Jetzt machen mir die Temperaturen langsam Angst. 

CPU laut Core Temp auf Höchstwert 80 Grad
IOH kommt auch auf 81 Grad

Edit: Ist mir im Stresstest nach 26min hängen geblieben.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (1. Oktober 2017)

8uxl1983 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt bei BCLK 230
> 
> Jetzt machen mir die Temperaturen langsam Angst.
> 
> ...



Hab eigentlich nie den BCLK getestet, bin aber jetzt "heiss " geworden.-*236*
Was für einen Stresstest hast Du durchgeführt?  Mal sehen, ob der Wert  stabil bleibt.

Nordbridhge 81°C  ist schon Ne Hausnummer. Ich hab 1,39V Saft gegeben , hab aber WAKÜ drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (1. Oktober 2017)

Hab Prime95 und dem Intel Extreme Utility.

Teste immer mit beiden.

Mit BCLK 227 läuft er bis jetzt auf 4,32 Ghz noch stabil.
Temperaturen sind auch wieder besser.


----------



## maCque (1. Oktober 2017)

Also ich komme mit Lüftern auf dem NB Kühler leider auch knapp an die 80 °C ran bei 1,4 V NB-Voltage. Ob das 24/7 tauglich ist weiß ich aber auch nicht. Ich schaue mal ob ein WLP Tausch hilft.


----------



## Knogle (1. Oktober 2017)

8uxl1983 schrieb:


> @Knogle das hab ich auch schon versucht
> 
> Habe alle deine Vorschläge schon getestet was Spannungen betrifft aber irgendwie will der nicht über BCLK 221.



Sehr komisch, habe damit die 273MHz BCLK gemacht.
Bitte nochmal ganz genau deine QPI Settings zeigen


----------



## 8uxl1983 (1. Oktober 2017)

QPI Links Speed ist auf LOW-SPEED
QPI Voltage auf 1,40
NB Voltage auf 1,40
ICH Voltage auf 1,65

Alle anderen Werte habe ich nach deinen Angaben auch angepasst.

Mit diesen hohen Spannungen steigen bei mir die Temperaturen eben auch schon gewaltig an.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (1. Oktober 2017)

239 derzeit, mit Test.   PCIe-Takt  ist  auf 109

Knogle und 273  oder  237 ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (1. Oktober 2017)

273 ja auf dem MSI X58 Pro-E mit nem Xeon E5620.
Ist irgendwo hier in dem Thread noch das Bild drinnen.
165MHz PCIe Takt schafft das auch, sehr gut fuer M.2 SSD OC
@8x

Dann mal 1.45V QPI 1.5V NB und 1.7V ICH

Wie sind die DIP Schalter eingestellt?


----------



## 8uxl1983 (1. Oktober 2017)

DIP-Schalter sind auf 133 Mhz (1. unter, 2. & 3. oben)

Spannungen noch höher?
Da brennt mir dann was durch. 
Wie gesagt meine Temperatur bei IOH ist schon auf über 80 Grad.


----------



## Knogle (1. Oktober 2017)

Mach mal die DIP auf auf 233MHz

IOH ist bis 110 Grad okay, sollte man aber lieber aktiv kuehlen

Der IOH ist ja auch noch in 65nm gefertigt, also sehr robust, der ICH in 130nm


----------



## 8uxl1983 (1. Oktober 2017)

Der wird schon aktiv mit Lüfter gekühlt.

Ok dann nochmals default machen.
Die Dip verändern und die Werte anpassen.

Mal sehen was dann passiert. 

Edit: Höchste Einstellung der Dip ist laut Anleitung auf 200 Mhz.


----------



## drizzler (1. Oktober 2017)

maCque schrieb:


> Naja das ist so eine Binsenweisheit das man PCI-E Takt nicht ändern soll, weil es zu unheilbar schlimmen und satanischen Unstabilitäten führt die den Untergang heraufbeschwören und das Ende eines jeden Menschen bedeuten.
> Jetzt mal wieder ernst, es gibt leute die machen sich da nen Spaß drauß nur den PCI-Express-Takt zu übertakten, also man kann den genauso anheben wie andere auch, nur dass er / bzw. die "daran" hängenden Geräte deutlich empfindlicher reagieren als man es "gewohnt" ist. Ein paar MHz mehr oder weniger machen da unter Umständen viel aus.
> Von 100 auf 105 ist z.B. schon nen Brett. Manche fahren auch 110 oder iwas dazwischen, aber da würde ich bevor ich das auf Stabilität teste mal nur den PCI-E Takt bei 110 auf Stabilität testen, weil ich mir unsicher wäre, ob das nicht schon zu hoch ist. Aber da du ja eh die NB und SB Spannung erhöht hast sollte es vermutlich kein Problem sein.
> 
> Im Fall von X58 sagt man das ein leicht erhöhter PCI-E-Takt die BCLK Stabilität im oberen Bereich verbessert. Wieso weiß ich leider auch nicht, vielleicht kann einer der alten X58 Hasen das erklären.



Das Problem ist, dass 1. Onboard-Chips (Sound, USB) durch pcie angebunden sind und somit automatisch mit uebertaktet werden und dann gerne mal ausfallen, weil die Controller die Frequenz nicht packen und/oder zu heiss werden. 

Bei Sata Festplatten fuehrt das ganze auch gerne mal zu  fehlerhaften Lese/Schreibvorgaengen und man kann sein OS eventuell in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## commodore128d (1. Oktober 2017)

Mal n paar Fragen:
 -Welchen 6 Kerner bastel ich am besten auf ein Asus Sabertooth X58?
 -Ist der SATA3 Chip auf dem Board brauchbar?
 -läuft da ECC NON REG drauf? Dann hätt ich nämlich noch 6x 4GB DDR3 1333 rumliegen dafür^^
 -Ist die OC Möglichkeit mit RAM Vollbestückung stark eingeschränkt?
 -Ich hab hier noch n Corsair A70 Kühler rumoxidieren, taugt der dafür?


Danke und MfG
Commo


----------



## Knogle (1. Oktober 2017)

commodore128d

Da du ein Sabertooth hast, wuerde sich glaube ich eher lohnen das zu verkaufen, denn da kriegste mit bisschen Aufpreis dann nen Ryzen 6 Kerner rein


----------



## commodore128d (1. Oktober 2017)

Bestimmt, aber RyZen ist irgendwie langweilig 
1366 macht Spaß zu takten^^
Das ist eher ein Nebenbeiprojekt, ich arbeite Produktiv zwar auch an einem 1366 6 Kerner, ein W3680, unübertaktet in einer HP Z400. 
Ein übertakteter 6 Kerner auf dem Asus soll dann diesem als Ausweichmaschine assistieren.


----------



## megasthenes (1. Oktober 2017)

Also ich wär ja trotz aller Liebe die ich für meinen E5649 empfinde (4.2 GHz / 220BCLK, PCIe 103, VCore (Last) 1,254V) trotzdem froh ich könnte den Schwenk auf Ryzen machen. Allein schon wegen SATAIII, USB 3.1, Stromverbrauch etc.

USB 3.0 konnte ich ja glücklicherweise über PCIe nachrüsten...


----------



## Knogle (1. Oktober 2017)

Der mit den 5GHz hier, trag dich bitte mal bei der Cinebench Rangliste ein^^ dann bist du Platz 1. der 1366er CPUs

[Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003


----------



## LordEliteX (1. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin auch von einem X5670 auf Ryzen gegangen und kann sagen das man Sachen wie Sata 3 gar nicht merkt im Alltag.
Ich vermisse mein altes System schon


----------



## drizzler (1. Oktober 2017)

sata iii kann man wenn man mochete doch auch per pcie Karte nachruesten  oder haut sich direkt eine legacy boot nvme (samsung 950 pro und noch irgendeine andere deren namen ich gerade nicht parat habe), bastelloesung mit duet oder eine kingston predator ahci pcie ssd ins system. Bei den nvme Loesungen limitiert wohl leider pcie 2.0 die Leserate der Platten.

@ Knogle, muss ich dann nochmal einstellen, mir fehlt ja der memory reiter.


----------



## drizzler (1. Oktober 2017)

commodore128d schrieb:


> Mal n paar Fragen:
> -Welchen 6 Kerner bastel ich am besten auf ein Asus Sabertooth X58?
> -Ist der SATA3 Chip auf dem Board brauchbar?
> -läuft da ECC NON REG drauf? Dann hätt ich nämlich noch 6x 4GB DDR3 1333 rumliegen dafür^^
> ...



1. egal, laufen alle und du kannst auf dem Sabertooth auch den all-core Turbo manuell fest setzen.
2. Von den Lese/Schreibwerten ist der Marvell 9128  besser als Sata II, aber noch eine ganze Ecke weg von Fullspeed Sata III. Bei Random Reads/Writes ist er sogar meist schlechter als der native Sata II (haengt auch ein wenig davon ab welche ORoms man benutzt mit welcher Treiberkombi), so dass man eher das OS am Sata II betreiben sollte. Besser wirds nur mit Boards die den 9182 haben oder du ruestest per PCIe Karte (mit mindestenst x2 Anbindung) nach. 
3. sollte, aber probiers doch einfach aus 
4. Mehr Spannung notwendig und max OC faellt in der Regel niedriger aus. 
5. Haengt denke ich mal von deinen Ambitionen fuer die Maschine ab


----------



## Ground (2. Oktober 2017)

Hnghh, hier verkauft einer lokal ein Rampage II Extreme mit i7 920 und 2x4 GB DDR3 für 150€... MSI x58 Pro-E + i7 920 + 8 GB DDR3 verkaufen und das holen? Oder lohnt sich der Unterschied nicht für den Aufwand?

Hab mir jetzt doch noch nen l5640 bestellt, mal sehen wie sich die 60W 6 Kerner übertakten lassen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2017)

Das Rampage II extrem ist schon nett, aber ich würde da eher das Set kaufen und das Oro-E als Ersatz behalten, 150€ ist mit dem RAM auch ok.


----------



## pappaq (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich versuche seit paar Stunden den Stromverbrauch von meinem X5650 testweise mal auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele ihn nächstes Jahr in Rente zu schicken und dann als Server zu benutzen. Die Leistung bei Standard-Clock reicht für Transcoding auf meinem Server locker, nur bekomme ich ihn nicht unter ca. 85W im Idle. Ist das normal? Ich habe nämlich in anderen Foren von Dual-Systemen gelesen, die nur im Schnitt 160W verbraucht haben, im Arbeitseinsatz. Ich habe es schon mit Undervolting versucht und bin bis 1.08V @ 2,667GHz runtergegangen, aber da stößt man auf eine Mauer und der Verbrauch geht ab ca. 1.1V nicht mehr weiter runter. Sind die 85W normal, oder geht da noch was nach unten? Gemessen habe ich das alles mit meinem Corsair Netzteil, einem RMi 1000W. Am Netzteil lagen 103W an, wobei ich 15W von meiner GTX1080Ti im Idle abgezogen habe und ca. auf 85-90W komme.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2017)

Ja, das ist normal, da der Chipsatz doch auch einiges frisst, dazu die Ausstattung, ...

Wenn du da n Server aufbauen willst,  bist du mit 1155 besser bedient.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Oktober 2017)

Der Chipsatz saugt förmlich am Netzteil, dazu die potente Spannungsversorgung, viele RAM-Module und Zusatzchips auf den Mainboards. Dann weiß ich nicht wie viele Festplatten du am laufen hast, da kommt später in einem Server mit vier Platten oder mehr auch ne ordentliche Summe zusammen. Hinzu kommt noch die Ineffizienz vom Netzteil in solchen Bereichen. Zum Strom sparen ist diese Plattform wirklich gänzlich ungeeignet.


----------



## pappaq (2. Oktober 2017)

Meh...Ich habe gerade einen i3 3225 laufen und der läuft so im Mittel mit ca. 25W...Dann wird es wohl dabei bleiben.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Oktober 2017)

Wenn der für deine Anforderungen reicht, dann auf jeden Fall weiterverwenden. Verkauf doch deine Sockel 1366 Plattform, wenn es soweit ist. Geld gibt es dafür auf jeden Fall


----------



## pappaq (2. Oktober 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wenn der für deine Anforderungen reicht, dann auf jeden Fall weiterverwenden. Verkauf doch deine Sockel 1366 Plattform, wenn es soweit ist. Geld gibt es dafür auf jeden Fall


Ist auch eigentlich immer der Plan gewesen, aber ich mag die Plattform so sehr...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2017)

Verkauf den i3 kauf nen Xeon/i7, dann hast Leistung wie n 4 GHz Quadcore auf 1366.


----------



## pappaq (2. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Verkauf den i3 kauf nen Xeon/i7, dann hast Leistung wie n 4 GHz Quadcore auf 1366.



Nochmal Geld in so eine Mühle zu stecken widerstrebt mir irgendwie sehr...dann warte ich lieber auf fallende Preise bei Ryzen, sobald Coffee-Lake kommt und hole mir nen R5 1600 mit nem günstigen Board und paar GB Ram.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2017)

N xeon 1230 v1 sollte um die 60€ kommen.

Edit:

Hab mal n Server zu Hause für mein X58 ud3r oder ud4p  gebaut, da das Sharkoon Rebell 12 zu tief ist.

Es sollen zwei bis drei GPUs zusätzlich mit Rechnen.
Hoffe die Lüftung kommt damit jetzt klar.https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171002/c2f54ce9edab59638aae3361ab73bfaf.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171002/bbd65508e2c70858b480328221644b07.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171002/3875291654ee3d36e0adc99e52fd9763.jpg


----------



## pappaq (2. Oktober 2017)

Einen 1230 V1 gibt es zZt. nur aus den USA bei ebay...aber wäre auf jeden fall interessant...


----------



## Ground (2. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das Rampage II extrem ist schon nett, aber ich würde da eher das Set kaufen und das Oro-E als Ersatz behalten, 150€ ist mit dem RAM auch ok.



Ich bin auf dem alten System halt hauptsächlich aufgrund vom limitierten Budget (der Wechsel von C2Q auf 1366 hat mich ~170€ gekostet (+30 für Xeon e5620 und l5640), für ein neueres System hätte ich deutlich mehr zahlen müssen (R5 1600 - 200€, Motherboard - 80-100€, RAM (16 GB) - 140€), und mal eben 150€ dauerhaft für ein zweites System sind es mir dann auch wieder nicht wert...


----------



## drizzler (4. Oktober 2017)

Noch ein bisschen an den clockskews optimiert und habs nu hier mal in den CB-Thread gepostet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd nachher mal ein frisches Windows 7 aufsetzen und schauen ob da vll noch was punktemaessig geht und um es auch auf hwbot eintragen zu duerfen.


Bin auch mal testweise ueber 1,6vcore gegangen, aber da macht die CPU  einfach mal nen  Temperatursprung von 10 Grad bei gleicher Frequenz.

Intel Xeon X5675 @ 5099.96 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


----------



## Knogle (4. Oktober 2017)

Kriegst du noch mehr Takt rein?^^


----------



## drizzler (4. Oktober 2017)

Auf 1 einem oder 2 Cores denke ich ja, aber all-core mit HT ist hier fuer mich nicht mehr kuehlbar, wenns noch hoeher gehen soll. Vll noch wenn ich keine Vollbestueckung fahre, aber ich denke da brauchts auch vll ne besser CPU. Auf hwbot schaffte einer 1178 Punkte mit nem x5660 der bei 5,2 ghz "nur"  1,55 braucht.  Die Top 4 sind alles i7 980x, aber dann auch alle mit ln2,Trockeneis etc.  unterwegs.

Cinebench - R15 overclocking records @ HWBOT


----------



## Knogle (4. Oktober 2017)

Welche LuKü hast du ? Wie viel Saft braucht die Kiste ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2017)

für mehr CBs, den RAM mit niedrigeren Latenzen nehmen, das bringt etwas, genauso wie etwas höherer uncore, sofern geht.

Am ende noch der wichtigste Trick: Vor dem Start des Tests, die Prio im Takskmanager auf Echtzeit setzen.


----------



## Knogle (4. Oktober 2017)

Ja stimmt Echtheit bringt es wirklich


----------



## drizzler (4. Oktober 2017)

Jo danke, dass du das nochmal erwaeht hast Chris. Hatte damit schon rumspielt, aber bei dem run wohl vergessen. Nochmal 8 Punkte unter Win10.

Kuehlung ist ne Kraken x62 mit Push Pull und Nocutua Industrials 3000rpms. Die ist aber bei >1,6vcore auch am Limit (voll aufgedreht). Wird aber wohl auch an der WP liegen die gerade drauf is (Hersteller voreingeschmiert + Reste Noctua Paste vom Genesis).

Ram hatte ich auch schon rumprobiert vorher bei meinem daily setup, aber leider kann ich die Latenzen bei dem Ram wenn er mit 1600 rennt nicht entscheidend senken im Vergleich zu 2000mhz. Leider kein OC Ram, sondern eher was fuers Auge.

Verbrauch noch nicht gemessen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2017)

häng den radiator in den Eisschrank


----------



## drizzler (4. Oktober 2017)

haha  dann schmilzt mir doch mein Wassereis  weg ;D


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2017)

hm, aber zumindest ne Kiste mit massig Eiswürfeln wäre ne Idee, damit müsste man die Ansaugluft sicher richtig kalt bekommen, was ne deutliche Steigerung der Kühlleistung ergeben müsste.


----------



## drizzler (4. Oktober 2017)

Wuerde dann aber etwas problematisch bezueglich Kondenswasser, oder nicht? Hatte die AIO eigentlich auch nur der Optik und Lautstaerke wegen gekauft fuer mein 24/7 . 

Werd vll mit meinem 2. X58A - OC mal sowas in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2017)

n bissel schauen musst du, trockne Luft wäre schon gut 

Aber um ehrlich zu sein, für solche Tests fehlt mir noch ein geeigneter Sechskerner


----------



## Leckrer (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich hätte die Möglichkeit ein Aus Sabertooth X58 sowie 12gb DDR3 RAM und kostenlos dazu nen i7 920 als Sockelschoner für 120€ zu erwerben, dazu hab ich ein Angebot für nen x5660 für ≈25€.

Was sagt ihr dazu? Ist es den Versuch wert? Besitze sonst keine Sockel 1366 Hardware. Ich hätte noch eine alte 780 zum dazu stecken.

Dazu bräuchte ich dann eben noch Gehäuse, Kühlung, Datenträger und Netzteil.


----------



## commodore128d (5. Oktober 2017)

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle wenn du den Rest kaufen müsstest, lieber das System aus der Signatur nehmen, bis auf die GPU verticken und dir n Ryzen holen. Da deine 480 rein und gut.
1366 braucht höllisch viel Strom und bei wesentlich weniger Abwärme, Energiekonsum  und neuen Schnittstellen ist ein Ryzen wesentlich besser.
1366 als Hauptsystem würde ich nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Leckrer (5. Oktober 2017)

Wird ein Zweitsystem, in meinem Hauptsystem läuft schon eine RX480. Hätte ich dazusagen sollen.


----------



## commodore128d (5. Oktober 2017)

Also wenn ich ganz ganz ehrlich bin, trotz Liebe zu 1366 würd ich mir das sogar als Zweitsystem nicht mehr antun.
Ich würde eher schauen, ob du für das Geld in der großen bösen Bucht einen i5/i7 der zweiten oder dritten  Generation mit RAM und Board findest. Ich verwende meinen 1366 eigentlich auch nur noch, weil ich kein Geld für ein Ryzen Upgrade hab... Der gute alte Sockel hat einige Nachteile...

Just my 2 Cents

EDIT: Wenn das hier unerwünscht ist, bitte ich, dies zu löschen. Aber ich denke sowas BUNDLE Gigabyte GA-H87M-HD3 i5 4440 3.1GHz 4GB RAM in Sachsen-Anhalt - Halle | Gebrauchte Computer kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen z.b. wäre eine bessere Wahl.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2017)

Wenn du Süaß dran hast, jo, das Sabertooth ist mit 12GB eher mehr wert, oder sind das 6x 2gb?


----------



## Leckrer (5. Oktober 2017)

Es sind 3x4 GB, leider ziemlich hohes Profil.

Was dein Vorposter sagt stimmt natürlich auch. Aber mich reizt irgendwie diese bescheuerte kranke Leistung, die ein OC Xeon an den Tag legen könnte.

Danke schon mal für eure Meinungen. Was wären denn noch so die Nachteile außer toter Sockel und schwere Verfügbarkeit der Ersatzteile? Strom spielt bei mir erstmal keine Rolle.


----------



## commodore128d (5. Oktober 2017)

Kein USB3, kein SATA3, kein PCIe 3. NVMe SSDs laufen auch nicht einfach.
Außerdem bräuchtest du n ziemlich fetten Kühler und ein Netzteil das ordentlich Dampf auf 5V hat, da zieht 1366 recht viel.


----------



## Leckrer (5. Oktober 2017)

Das Sabertooth hätte sowohl USB 3.0 als auch SATA 3.


----------



## commodore128d (5. Oktober 2017)

Gut das war mein Fehler.
Der USB3 Controller vom Sabertooth ist Recht brauchbar, aber der SATA3 Controller eher weniger. Ein paar Seiten vorher hat @drizzler was dazu geschrieben.


----------



## Leckrer (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich danke dir schon mal für den Hinweis. Der Sinn dieses Projektes ist aber eher die Kosten so gering wie möglich zu halten bei maximaler Leistung 

Es soll sozusagen ein Rechner für meine Zweitwohnung entstehen, an dem ich alles noch in mittel bis hohen Einstellungen spielen kann und das für 150-250€. Die ursprüngliche Frage war ja ob es für diesen Preisbereich etwas besseres gibt oder ob ich mit einem x5660 OC am besten fahre.

Edt: Grade n Angebot für nen i7 3770k, 16gb ram und ein p8z77-v für 150€. Ist dann wahrscheinlich besser oder?

Edit2: schon weg ^^


----------



## drizzler (6. Oktober 2017)

Kaufs, rein leistungsmaessig und P/L gesehen immer noch Bombe wenn man einen potenten 6kerner haben moechte der Spass macht und wenn du den Rechner nicht 24/7 rennen hast ist das mit den Stromkosten auch nicht soooo dramatisch. 

Zeit und Willen ein vernuenftiges OC auf die Beine zu stellen solltest du aber schon mitbringen. 

Wenn du irgendwie guenstig an DDR4 kommst, dann wuerde ich aber auch auf Ryzen gehen. Die Rampreise spucken im Moment einfach ein bisschen in die Ryzensuppe.

Bestimmte NVME Platten laufen aber auch als Bootlaufwerk out of the box (natuerlich mit PCIE Adapter)  Samsung 950 pro und Plextor M6E.

Ansonsten bleibt noch die Moeglichkeit von Booting Samsung SM961 on ASUS P6T SE mainboard womit alle NVME Platten laufen sollten. Habe das aber selbst auch noch nicht ausprobiert.

Die Kingston Predator HyperX SSD waere auch noch eine Moeglichkeit, ist aber "nur" eine AHCI SSD. Da PCIE 2.0 aber die besseren NVME Platten ausbremst, waere das eventuell eine Alternative, wenn man sie denn halbwegs guenstig bekommt (aktuell um die 200 Euro mit Adapter, was ich persoenlich zu teuer finde).

Im Anhang noch ein Biosmod fuer das Sabertooth, womit die Sata III Performance  (keine absoluten Wunder erwarten) verbessert wird und das neuste MC Update von 2015 drin ist und noch ein paar andere neuere OROMS. Flahsen wie immer auf eigene Gefahr.

Edit : grad gesehen, dass es ne Preissenkung bei Ryzen gibt. Musste mal schauen


----------



## Leckrer (6. Oktober 2017)

Danke! Der Plan war jetzt eigentlich nicht jedes Hz rauszukitzeln. Ich dachte, dass 4 GHz z.b. ohne großen Aufwand möglich sein müssten selbst unter Luft. Dürfte für meine Zwecke fast ausreichen oder?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2017)

Ja, würde es wohl, und je nach Game ist das auch kein Problem.
Trotzdem gibt es da eben Nachteile.

Für deinen Einsatzzweck ist das sicher ne idee, wenn du neuere Titel spielen willst, die auch von mehr Kernen profitieren, wied der 4GHz Xeon mit allem mithalten können, was bis Haswell erschienen ist.

Achja, und nen i5 würde ich jetzt selbst als Zweit-PC nicht mehr kaufen.

Ich überlege derzeit meinen 2500k gegen nen 2600k/2700k zu tauschen.


----------



## Leckrer (6. Oktober 2017)

Meinst du? Mein 3570K ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt und noch nicht mal übertaktet. Der beginnt jetzt so langsam an die grenzen zu stoßen. Bisschen OC und das ist wieder kein Problem.


----------



## Luki1994 (6. Oktober 2017)

Liebe Leute, ich hätte vermutlich die Möglichkeit, gebraucht an ein ASUS P8P67 zu kommen und würde gerne mit einem passenden Xeon etwas OC betreiben. Kann mir hier jemand einen geeigneten empfehlen? X5650 zB? Vielen Dank


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Oktober 2017)

Mit Zweit-PC meint ihr jetzt Maschinen, die an einem alternativen Wohnort stehen und dort zum zocken usw. herhalten sollen (also nen Stellvertreter für den großen)? Denn mein Zweit-PC hat nen Dual-Core drin und selbst den würde ich als "to much" einstufen für normale Sachen, weswegen ich mittlerweile am Überlegen bin ein Retro-System (Single Core + Win7) zu reaktivieren. 

@Luki: nimm was du magst, je höher die Nummer hinter dem X, desto besser natürlich, da du dann nicht viel am Board tunen musst. Ich mag es auch am Sockel 1366 "rumzufummeln", aber ganz ehrlich, mit einem X5690 anstelle eines X5650 zu arbeiten ist einfach angenehmer. Wirkt sich natürlich auf den preis aus. X5650 gibt es schon ab 20€, damit machst du erstmal nix verkehrt.

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, das Board ist doch ein Sockel 1155 Board. Was willst du da mit einem X5650 drauf?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2017)

@Leckerer
Das musst du anhand deiner Nutzung sehen, wenn du eh nen 1155 hast, würde ich n zweites System auf der Plattform nehmen, und n i7 / Xeon (Achtung nicht übertaktbar!) aufbauen.

@Luki
Wie willst du auf ein LGA1155 Board ne LGA1366 CPU bauen?
Für das Board kannst du Xeon E3 für 1155 kaufen, OC geht aber nicht!!!
Greif da gleich zu nem i7 2600k oder 2700k oder 3770k, dann gehts.
Für nen X56** Prozessor brauchst du x58 Boards.


----------



## Leckrer (6. Oktober 2017)

@euMelBeumel

Ja der PC soll ein Stellvertreter für den großen werden.


----------



## Aslinger (6. Oktober 2017)

commodore128d schrieb:


> Also ich würde an deiner Stelle wenn du den Rest kaufen müsstest, lieber das System aus der Signatur nehmen, bis auf die GPU verticken und dir n Ryzen holen. Da deine 480 rein und gut.
> 1366 braucht höllisch viel Strom und bei wesentlich weniger Abwärme, Energiekonsum  und neuen Schnittstellen ist ein Ryzen wesentlich besser.
> 1366 als Hauptsystem würde ich nicht mehr kaufen.



Viel Strom? Meines braucht ca. um die 95W im IDLE. Alle Stromsparfeatures (inkl. C6) aktivieren halt vorrausgesetzt. Onboard Features deaktivieren die man nicht braucht, die IOH Spannung habe ich auch auf 1,00V gesenkt. Ist auch besser für die Lebensdauer, weil immerhin wird mein Board heuer 8 Jahre alt! Last habe ich max. zw. 250 und 300W, je nachdem wie hoch ich die Titan X takte, die braucht nähmlich am meisten. ich werde auch nicht mehr mit den Taktraten rumspielen, die jetzige Einstellung hat mir schon viel Zeit gekostet (undervolting + 4 Ghz bei niedrigem Stromverbrauch), weil undervolting war mir auch wichtig. 

Ob ich jetzt 4 oder 4,5Ghz habe, wayne, merkt man nicht. Wenn die Leistung nicht mehr reicht kommt einfach ein AMD Ryzen oder Threadripper ins Haus, fertig! Von neuen Intel Plattformen lasse ich die Finger, weil für die Machenschaften, die Intel in den letzten Jahren geleistet hat, bekommen die von mir keinen Cent mehr, egal ob die AMD CPUs jetzt viel langsamer sind. 8 Jahre das gleiche Sys als Hauptsys nutzen, ist eh schon mehr als gigantisch. 

Das NT macht auch etwas aus. Ich kaufe nur mehr noch Premium Netzteile, in meinem Fall die Dark Power Pro Serie, dahinter dann die Straight Power Serie von Be Quiet!. Die hochwertigsten Netzteile auf dem Markt.


----------



## Leckrer (6. Oktober 2017)

Was übertakten angeht bin ich halt totaler Neuling. Wie vernünftig lässt sich das bei der Xeon Reihe gestalten? Hilft mir der Bloomfield-OC-Thread weiter?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2017)

Ja, der hilft etwas, ansonsten hier im Thread gibts auch genug Hilfe.

Aber etwas tricky ist es schon, ist halt kein “Multi hoch und gut“ OC.


----------



## Aslinger (6. Oktober 2017)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Was übertakten angeht bin ich halt totaler Neuling. Wie vernünftig lässt sich das bei der Xeon Reihe gestalten? Hilft mir der Bloomfield-OC-Thread weiter?



Plane ein paar Tage ein, der Alltagsbetrieb wird dann zeigen ob das Sys stable ist. Die Fehlercodes der Bluescreen sind dann sehr wichtig um die Verursacher zuordnen zu können. Vor allem beim RAM war ich lange dabei, vor allem wenn man 24GB hat, Durchläufe dauern dann doppelt so lange wie mit 12GB.


----------



## Luki1994 (6. Oktober 2017)

Danke Leute, mit den Sockeln und den dazu gehörigen Prozessoren bin ich eigentlich vertraut... in diesem Fall, hatte ich zu viele Tabs offen und die Boards durcheinander gebracht..

Edit: Ein 1366 Board hätte ich dennoch furchtbar gerne zum experimentieren, wenn da nicht der hohe Preis.. einen x5650 für 15 Euro könnte ich ja auftreiben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2017)

Genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer bzgl. der Plattform, die Boards sind schlicht teuer, weil rel. zur Nachfrage ein recht geringes Angebot besteht.
Diese Plattform war als Desktop eher nicht so massiv verbreitet, die CPUs aus dem Serverbereich sind aber Massiv vorhanden, nur deren Boards sind für den Home-User nutzlos.


----------



## Luki1994 (6. Oktober 2017)

Eh ein logisches Marktverhalten, kann ich nachvollziehen... an meinem Hauptsystem bastel ich ungerne herum (Ryzen 5 1600), und dieser Thread hats mir doch angetan. Mich begeistert die Idee einfach wahnsinnig, aus solchen in die Jahre gekommenen Teilen noch etwas rauszukitzeln


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2017)

Dann bist du da richtig, auch wenn es wirtschaftlich und rational keine sinnige Entscheidung ist. Da gehts dann um Emotionen und den Fun-Faktor.


----------



## Leckrer (6. Oktober 2017)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Plane ein paar Tage ein, der Alltagsbetrieb wird dann zeigen ob das Sys stable ist. Die Fehlercodes der Bluescreen sind dann sehr wichtig um die Verursacher zuordnen zu können. Vor allem beim RAM war ich lange dabei, vor allem wenn man 24GB hat, Durchläufe dauern dann doppelt so lange wie mit 12GB.



Wie gesagt mir gehts nicht darum Grenzen auszuloten. Wäre dann mit einem x5660 auf 4Ghz wahrscheinlich vorerst glücklich. Welche Lüftkühlung empfiehlst du für dieses "moderate" OC?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2017)

wenns leise sein soll, darfs schon was Richtung IFX14 sein 
ich komme mit 1366 am ArbeitsPC ohne Wasserkühlung nicht hin


----------



## XerXis-V (6. Oktober 2017)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Wie gesagt mir gehts nicht darum Grenzen auszuloten. Wäre dann mit einem x5660 auf 4Ghz wahrscheinlich vorerst glücklich. Welche Lüftkühlung empfiehlst du für dieses "moderate" OC?



Ich hatte am Anfang einen Macho 120 auf meinen Xeon und bin mit 1,28V und 4 GHz ganz gut gefahren. Temps waren unter normaler Last zwischen 60-65 °C.  Ich hab aber den Anpressdruck etwas erhöht.


----------



## Leckrer (6. Oktober 2017)

Hab mich ja noch nicht entschieden ob ich das ganze überhaupt starte. Wären dann 120€ für das Sabertooth X58 mit 12 gb (3x4) RAM + unnötiger i7 920 den ich wieder verkloppen könnte, der x5660 würde mich wohl ca. 28€ kosten. Dann brauch ich noch ein potentes Netzteil + Gehäuse. Paar Datenträger hab ich noch, ne alte 840 oder 830er Samsung mit rein (Sabertooth schlechtes SATA3 sollte ja dennoch reichen).

Dann eben meine alte 7870 oder 780 je nachdem und Kühler zusätzlich. Ich denke so 250€ für alles könnte man anpeilen wenns paar gute Angebote gibt. Anschließend muss halt OC auf 4 GHz laufen und nen 24 Zöller mit FullHD hab ich auch noch rumliegen.


----------



## Luki1994 (6. Oktober 2017)

Da stecken wir in einer ähnlichen Situation, nur dass ich nurmehr Prozessor + Mainboard brauche..


----------



## Aslinger (6. Oktober 2017)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Wie gesagt mir gehts nicht darum Grenzen auszuloten. Wäre dann mit einem x5660 auf 4Ghz wahrscheinlich vorerst glücklich. Welche Lüftkühlung empfiehlst du für dieses "moderate" OC?



Bei mir langt der Megahalems B, den ich auch 2009 gekauft habe und davor 6 Jahre lang den 920er gut gekühlt hat. Einen stärkeren wie den Noctua ND D15 kann ich nicht installieren, weil sonst der Seitendeckel nicht mehr zugeht.  Geht sich ja auch grade mit dem Megahalems so aus.  Mein Gehäuse ist von 2004, und da waren riesige CPU Kühler noch Zukunftsmusik.


----------



## bruderbethor (6. Oktober 2017)

Guten Tag die Herren, 

ich würde gern mein 1366er System mit dem X5675 von 12GB auf 24GB (am besten 3x8GB) umstellen. Hat jemand einen heißen Tipp für schnellen Speicher der kein riesen Loch in die Geldbörse brennt  Bis jetzt sind 3x4GB 1600er verbaut.

vG Ben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2017)

8gb Module, hoher Takt und günstig? Das dürfte gegen Unmöglich gehen, zumindest derzeit.

Günstig auf 24gb kannst mit Glück mit 6x M393B5273CH0-YH9 kommen, läuft aber nicht auf jedem Board.


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Oktober 2017)

Na was ist denn schneller Speicher? Alles ab DDR3-1600 ist doch fast Quatsch, dann lieber Latenzen senken. Günstige gebrauchte ECC Module gibt es ja immer wieder mal. Alles andere wäre einfach Geldverschwendung, bei den RAM-Preisen der letzten und nächsten Monate.

In der Bucht gibt es oftmals (gerade auch wieder) 24 (3x8) GiB DDR3 ECC für ~70-80€, so als Wink mit dem Zahnpfahl


----------



## bruderbethor (7. Oktober 2017)

Na ich guck mal ob ich was finde. Hab den X5675 jetzt mal auf 4,4Ghz (22x200) laufen. Er geht nicht über 64°C das ifür micht i.O. und der Ram ist dank der 200Mhz (Bus Speed) auch exakt bei 1600Mhz. Ich werde mal das LR CC versuchen so zu optimieren, dass ein RAM Upgrade evtl. gänzlich unnötig wird. 

Vg Ben


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Oktober 2017)

Das klingt doch super, viel mehr Performance wirst du (mit normalen Möglichkeiten) aus der Plattform auch nicht herauskitzeln können.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Oktober 2017)

Da hast du wohl recht, da geht dann nur noch mit recht extremen Methodes so viel mehr, dass es sich lohnen würde, wobei lohnen da schon sehr relativ wird, bezogen auf den Aufwand.


----------



## maCque (7. Oktober 2017)

Was für extreme? Ist das auf die Kühlung bezogen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Oktober 2017)

Spannungen, Kühlung, Netzteil, ...
Wenn ich will, verbraucht mein x5560 über 250w alleine!!


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Oktober 2017)

Korrekt, mein 750W DPP10 bekomme ich auch ohne Probleme auf 100% Last, wenn es darauf ankäme


----------



## Andregee (7. Oktober 2017)

tantegobi schrieb:


> Mit dem 2500k hatte ich immer 100% CPU Auslastung [ GTX 1070 ].
> Jetzt mit dem 5650 nur noch ca 50-55 % Auslastung. Jetzt limitiert wohl die GPU.
> Ne ASUS 1080 Ti ist bereits bestellt und sollte die Tage eintreffen.
> 
> ...


Abseits von Anwendungen wirst du in Verbindung wohl nie 100 Prozent CPU Last sehen und dennoch wird die CPU limitieren. Bei Threads kann eine CPU schon bei 8 Prozent Load am Limit sein dann wenn die Software nur einen Thread nutzt. Selbst bei 4 Kernen samt Ht hängt man häufig bei 50 Prozent Last im CPU Limit 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drizzler (7. Oktober 2017)

Grad mal 4600mhz ohne HT gebenched um einen kleinen Vergleich gegen den Coffeelake i5 8400 stock zu haben :

Cinebench  ~143 vs ~165 ST, ~840 vs ~960 MT, Firestrike PHYSX beide bei 12000+ , Geekbench (nutzt AVX wenn vorhanden, Vorteil i5) ~5000 vs ~ 4000 ST , ~18000 vs ~ 16700 MT ( Es gibt aber auch noch ein paar staerkere Benchresultate fuer den i5, die denke ich aber OC sind. Das gefundene kommt Testberichten die Geekbench verwenden nah, es gibt aber auch noch schlechtere.).

System manufacturer System Product Name vs Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X58A-OC
 - Geekbench Browser

Also Unterschied in dem jetzt kleinen Benchparkour 7-20 % .

Finde die CPU lohnt sich rein leistungstechnisch als Wechsel eher nicht (Schwerpunkt Gaming, wozu der i5 ja gedacht ist). Ohne HT kann man Westmere ja meist mit anstaendingen Spannungen in den Bereich von 4,4 - 4,6+ bringen und die CPU wird sogar noch kuehler.

Finde die "besseren" Coffeelake CPUs aber sehr stark muss ich sagen, ich warte aber auf jeden Fall noch ab was AMD als naechstes bringt, bevor ich was neues kaufe.


----------



## bruderbethor (7. Oktober 2017)

So also ich habe jetzt noch ein bisschen dran rum gespielt und bin mit dem 4,4Ghz Setup erst mal sehr zufrieden. Ich denke CPU Leistung gibts nun erst einmal genug. Es waren 1006 Punkte im Cinebench R15, dass sollte noch eine Weile reichen . Im Prime95 geht der X5675 dann aber leider auf 73°C hoch :-/ Nicht ganz 24/7 tauglich aber ich will ja auch keine Primzahlen berechnen XD.


----------



## drizzler (8. Oktober 2017)

hast du die 4,4 allcore oder "nur" als Turbo auf 2 Kernen? Bei 4,4 allcore sollte da eigentlich was um 1040 in cb stehen. haengt natuerlich auch vom uncore und ram ab. 73 Grad waeren aber auch fuer 24/7 noch ok.


----------



## fuma.san (8. Oktober 2017)

Kommt auf den Uncore Takt an. Bei einer niedrigen 15x Uncore Ratio kommen die 1006P hin.


----------



## DonBongJohn (8. Oktober 2017)

Hi Leute,
ich plane meinen i5-750 durch einen Xeon E5645 oder X5650 zu ersetzen.
Habe hier jetzt auch schon ein paar Seiten gelesen, aber 1131 sind dann doch ein bisschen zu viel.



Gibt es irgendwelche großen Unterschiede, außer den Preis, zwischen den beiden CPUs?

Welche Taktraten kann man bei einem 420er Radi (Vollkupfer KL) mit 120W TDP GPU (non OC) erwarten und lohnt es sich?

Sollte man das MB auch unter Wasser setzen?

Ist es bei einem SATA II Board Geldverschwendung auf teure SSDs zu setzen?



Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Knogle (8. Oktober 2017)

Wenn du ein 1366 Board nimmst, und eine SSD, dann nimm bitte eine M.2 SSD, da kannste auch von booten (zumindest beim MSI X58 Pro-E), und du hast den Vorteil von Geschwindigkeit und Latenz gegenueber SATA 2


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2017)

Dazu musst du aber eine von zwei M.2 mit Boot-ROM nehmen, oder mit dem Bootlader auf ner andere SSD/HDD Leben.

Je nach Verwendung ist ne M.2 aber eigentlich quark.
Außerdem bitte obacht, M.2 ist nur das Format, du meinst ja ne NVMe SSD, sonst hast du da immer noch nur SATA als Anschluss.

Eine SSD ist selbst an PATA/IDE keine Geldverschwendung, damit dürfte die Frage be SATA überflüssig sein.

Allerdings sehe ich keinen Sinn drin von 1156 auf 1366 zu gehen.
Das ist teuer, bringt aber wenig.
Dann lieber n i7/xeon auf 1156, kostet um die 60€ und ist kaum langsamer.

Nur azf 6 Kerne geht's da nicht, das ist aber, ausgehend von 1156 auch kein Burner, dann lieber gleich auf Ryzen oder CFL.


----------



## datex (8. Oktober 2017)

Hi zusammen Leute ich bin es mal wieder -.-.
Ich habe wieder mal ein Problem mit meinem System. Ich hatte ja vorher als Grafikkarte eine gt 640 2gb. Nun habe ich mir eine Gtx 780 geholt. Habe die eingebaut und es hat auf Anhieb geklappt. Alles lief mit der neuen Karte. Dann habe ich den Treiber geladen, aber den alten nicht vorher gelöscht. Dann ist mir das System abgestürzt. Seit dem komme ich nur bis zum Windows Logo und komme nicht weiter. Ich habe dann versucht eine wiederherstellung, Windows zurück gesetzt.  Mit der alten Grafik Karte komme ich auch nicht mehr weiter. Ich kann kein Windows vom USB Stick installieren. Wenn er den USB Stick bootet kommt oben links nur ein _ das blinkt und alles sonst schwarz. Und dann bootet er die Festplatte. Linux bootet der auch nicht vom Stick.
Edit: abgesicherter Modus ging vorher.


----------



## DonBongJohn (9. Oktober 2017)

Alles klar, danke Leute für eure Hilfe!

Den USB Stick haste aber auch bootfähig gemacht mit einem Tool wie Rufus oder?
Ansonsten würde ich mal den CMOS clearen, also einmal Strom weg und Batterie raus.


----------



## datex (9. Oktober 2017)

Aber es geht auch über den Knopf am Board oder. Habe das MSI X58 Pro E. Muss ich dann alle Einstellungen neu eingeben, vom Übertakten? Oder wenn ich die abgespeichert habe bleiben die drauf?
Edit : Für Windows habe das Media Center tool benutzt von denen. Sonst hat es immer damit geklappt. 
Der Linux Stick läuft auf meinen Laptop aber halt nicht am Rechner. Er zählt von 10 runter aber startet nicht Linux Mint. Boot Reihenfolge richtig eingestellt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Oktober 2017)

Du kannst auch das BIOS per Knopf oder Jumper zurücksetzen, wenn es das Board anbietet. Danach musst du natürlich sämtliche Einstellungen wieder neu vornehmen, vom OC über die Boot-Reihenfolge bis zur Uhrzeit und Datum. Deswegen vorher alle Settings notieren, die das OC betreffen. Sinn und Zweck vom CMOS Reset ist ja eben, dass man alles wieder auf "null setzt" damit man ausschließen kann, dass man mal irgendwo ne komische Einstellung vorgenommen hat, die einen daran hindert vom USB-Stick zu booten (mal auf deinen Fall gemünzt).

Vom MC Tool hab ich bisher immer nur gehört, eigentlich sollte das sicher seine Dienste leisten. Ich arbeite immer in der Konsole mit Diskpart, xcopy und Windows ISOs. Das geht einfach am flottesten.

Allein, dass der Stick am Laptop läuft, lässt ja die Vermutung aufkommen, dass am PC irgendwas nicht richtig eingestellt ist. Versuche mal das CMOS Reset. Notfalls auch mal alle anderen Geräte aus stöpseln und sämtliche Ports durchprobieren. Habe ich auch alles schon mal gesehen: da wollten manche PCs nur an bestimmten USB-Ports von Sticks booten.


----------



## datex (9. Oktober 2017)

Okay werde ich später versuchen.  Aber das BIOS Update muss ich nicht noch mal aufspielen? Oder wird das auch zurück gesetzt? 
Problem ist ich komme auch nicht mehr in die Problem Behandlung von Windows. Ist richtig merkwürdig, weil im BIOS habe ich eigentlich gar nix verändert. Hab erstmal gedacht die Platte hätte ein Schuß. Aber wenn Linux vom USB Stick nicht bootet.


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Oktober 2017)

Nein keine Angst, es wird nur auf die Werkseinstellungen des zuletzt geflashten BIOS zurück gesetzt. Außer du hast ein Dual-BIOS Mainboard, aber die gab es bei MSI glaube ich nicht, dort wird manchmal auf ein älteres zurück geflasht.

Probiere doch mal ob er überhaupt von von nem Stick bootet, ein einfaches DOS z.B. (Memtest gibt es z.B. fertig für USB-Sticks, läuft ja auch im DOS Modus). Und wie schon geschrieben: einfach mal jeden Port durch testen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Oktober 2017)

Nein eumel, das passiert nur, wenn man das BIOS-Recovery forciert, nicht beim CMOS-Clear.
Beim BigBang müsste es Dual BIOS auch bei MSI schon gegeben haben, bei den P67/z68 wars auch bei den GDs schon drauf.
Bei MSI und x58 bin ich aber nicht so tief drin, da liebe ich meine Gigabytes, die sind da aus meiner Sicht angenehmer


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Oktober 2017)

Gut, so sehr bin ich da mittlerweile auch nicht mehr involviert, beim SR-2 wechsle ich einfach zwischen drei verschiedenen BIOS Steinen hin und her. Ich weiß nur, dass mein UD3R auch Dual BIOS hatte, das war angenehm. Bei MSI bin ich auch leider außen vor, die bauen mMn erst seit wenigen Jahren Boards, die man auch gebrauchen kann.


----------



## drizzler (9. Oktober 2017)

immerhin hats msi x58 pro-e nen internen header fuer den man sich nen kabel basteln kann um dann von extern zu flashen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Oktober 2017)

das ist bei MSI üblich


----------



## bruderbethor (9. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Allerdings sehe ich keinen Sinn drin von 1156 auf 1366 zu gehen.
> Das ist teuer, bringt aber wenig.
> Dann lieber n i7/xeon auf 1156, kostet um die 60€ und ist kaum langsamer.



Das sehe ich nicht so. Ich bin von einen i7 860 @ 4x 3.8 Ghz auf den X5675 mit 6x 4,4 Ghz gewechselt und bin sehr zufrieden. Die CPU hat mich ca.70€ und das Board 100€ gekostet. Für das alte System sind noch 120€ raus gekommen  Für nen Fuffi war das ein schönes Upgrade ! 

vg Ben


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Oktober 2017)

Wann und wo hast du denn den X5675 gekauft? Das habe ich für zwei von dem Schlage nicht einmal bezahlt   

Gut, zwei Kerne mehr und 600MHz höherer Takt sind natürlich, in den passenden Anwendungen spürbar. Den Takt hätte der i7 doch aber auch schaffen müssen, oder? Muss jeder selbst wissen, ob er in die Plattform investiert. Ich würde mir ein solches System nicht mehr aufbauen. Hätte ich nicht zwei CPUs laufen, wäre ich schon bei Ryzen gelandet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Oktober 2017)

Dann versuch jetzt mal n i5 oder i7 mit 4 Kernen zu verkaufe. Dank Intels neuer 1151er CPUs kannst alles unter 6 Kernen nicht mehr wirklich teuer verkaufen.
Wer jetzt noch mehr als 200€ für nen i7 7700k ausgibt, hat doch einiges nicht mehr gehört/mitgeschnitten.
Meinen Xeon x3430 mit P55 Board bin ich im Frühjahr nicht mal für 50€ los geworden. Jetzt ist er bei Töchterchen im PC.

Und wenn man sich mal ganz vernünftig mit dem Thema beschäftigt, ist ein 1366-System eben kein wirklich gutes Upgrade mehr.  Ryzen und CFL sidn da doch die bessere Wahl, und dank der Preise von Ryzen auch durchaus bezahlbar.


----------



## bruderbethor (9. Oktober 2017)

Ob mein x5675 nun ein guter oder schlechter deal war ... hmm ... Bei meinem i7 860er war bei 3,8Ghz Schluss trotz H²O. Aber an scheinend habe ich ja als Ausgleich noch gutes Geld für mein 1156 System bekommen  Im Moment bin ich wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem 1366 System. Klar neu ist das absolut nicht, aber recht preiswert 

Vg Ben


----------



## drizzler (9. Oktober 2017)

gibt sogar jetzt noch Leute die 200 Euro fuer nen 990x raushaun, gebraucht wohl gemerkt


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Oktober 2017)

Ob guter oder schlechter Deal ist ja auch erst einmal egal, man muss halt für sich abwiegen, wie viel Geld man da rein steckt, aber das Thema hatten wir jetzt schon x mal. Ok vom 1156er Sockel hatte ich eigentlich mehr erwartet, aber irgendwann ist eben Schluss, vielleicht wollte das Board oder die CPU einfach nicht mehr.

Solange es dir Spaß macht und dir dein System gefällt, ist doch alles schick


----------



## datex (9. Oktober 2017)

Also ich habe jetzt den Memtest auf den USB Stick gepackt. Und das hat geklappt ohne Probleme. Ich versuche jetzt mal mit einer ISO Windows zu installieren bevor ich das BIOS zurück setze.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Oktober 2017)

Eumel, normal geht da auch mehr, mein X3430 hat 4,2 GHz unter Wasser gemacht, Luft ist bei grob 4,0 ende, weil dann die Hitze zu groß wird.

1156 hat ein paar parallelen zu 1366, aber auch einige Problemchen mehr, so ganz so doll taktbar ist 1156 leider nicht.
Von der IPC her ist das aber egal, das nimmt sich zu 1366 nix, wenn man unter gleichen Bedingungen vergleicht.


----------



## datex (9. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe mal eine frage ich habe jetzt die Festplatte getrennt. Dann hat das Linux vom USB gebootet, kann ich dann die Festplatte anschliesen und über Linux testen?
Den Csmos habe ich auch nun gemacht. Den USb Stick habe ich mit Rufus und einer Windows ISO erstellt. Dann bootet er den und dort steht dann Press any Key to boot from USB. Aber egal was ich drücke er startet es nicht.


----------



## drizzler (9. Oktober 2017)

ich nehme mal an du hast eine usb tastatur? legacy usb support im bios an?


----------



## datex (9. Oktober 2017)

Ja genau ist aktiviert. Ist nur sehr merkwürdig alles. Also wenn ich über Linux " Install linux Mint " sagt der das kein Betriebssystem erkannt wurde.
Edit: ich habe jetzt versucht Linux auf die Festplatte zu installieren. Hat auch geklappt. Aber er bootet nun nix mehr es kommt oben links nur _ und sonst alles schwarz. Und dann passiert nix mehr.


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Oktober 2017)

@Chris: ja 4GHz sind so grob bei 45nm das Ende, das kenne ich noch von meinem Q9550 und dem Q6600 davor (gut den musste ich bei 3,75GHz stoppen, da bei mehr selbst die WaKü nicht mehr geholfen hatte...)

@datex: also Memtest lädt er ohne Probleme, aber Windows und Linux machen Probleme? Klingt immer noch irgendwie nach nem USB-Fehler. Das hatte ich bei meinem Laptop immer, wenn ich Windows vom Stick installieren wollte. Bei den USB3 Ports ging es überhaupt nicht und selbst bei dem "Lade-USB-Port", der mehr Ampere schafft wollte es nicht so recht. Nur am ganz normalen nackigen USB2.0 Port. Manchmal fragt man sich...


----------



## datex (9. Oktober 2017)

Also memtest und Linux Mint hat der vom USB Stick gebootet. Und im Linux habe ich einfach Linux auf die Festplatte installiert und nun bootet die Festplatte gar nicht. Könnte es sein das die Festplatte ein Knick hat?
Also USB 3ports hat das Board keine. Und die USB Sticks die ich probiert habe sind alle 2.0


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Oktober 2017)

Eumel, nö, 45nm kann auch mehr, gibt einige LuKü Ergebnisse von i7 920ern auf über 4,4GHz, allerdings abartige Spannung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Oktober 2017)

@Chris: Na mehr geht natürlich immer, habe mit nem 65nm Celeron auch weit über 5GHz geschafft und das mit nicht viel Spannung und einem gammeligen ASRock Board. Ich meinte jetzt mit normalen Mitteln und ohne die Hardware unnötig zu quälen sind damals 4GHz so ziemlich das Ende gewesen, bzw. Sweetspot. Den Q6600 konnte ich wie gesagt selbst mit Wasserkühlung kaum noch zügeln, genau wie den Opteron 170 davor. Ach das waren noch Zeiten... 

@datex: klingt als wäre der Bootloader auf der Festplatte dahin, dann weiß der PC nicht, was er laden soll, da er nicht weiß, was auf der Festplatte wo installiert ist (grob gesagt).


----------



## datex (9. Oktober 2017)

So eine kleine Rückmeldung weiß nicht wieso aber habe mal versucht Windows 7 zu installieren und das hat geklappt. Ich werde morgen mal auf Windows 10 zu gehen. Danke für eure Hilfe. Ich gebe morgen mal Bescheid. Sollte ich am besten etwas beachten?


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Oktober 2017)

Eigentlich nicht, wenn Windows 7 klappt, sollte Windows 10 erst recht keine Probleme machen. Lässt sich halt noch nen Stück flotter installieren (zumindest auf SSD)


----------



## Leckrer (10. Oktober 2017)

Hat jemand zufällig Erfahrungen mit nem Asrock x58 Extreme 6? Laut Spezifikationen sollen da nur der x5650/5670 in bestimmten steppings drauf laufen. Nicht aber der x5660. Kommt mir irgendwie merkwürdig vor.


----------



## commodore128d (10. Oktober 2017)

Also wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, @Knogle (?) hatte mal welche, die CPUs liefen, aber ließen sich nicht gut takten.


----------



## DonBongJohn (10. Oktober 2017)

Was haltet ihr denn von der 2011er Plattform insbesondere mit der CPU E5-2690? Turbotakt läuft auf 3,8Ghz, der sollte heute doch noch was taugen oder? Ist ein 8-Kerner.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Oktober 2017)

Uninteressant dank OC-Sperre


----------



## LordEliteX (10. Oktober 2017)

Die 3,8 Ghz hat der aber nur auf einem Kern.
Und der ist viel zu teuer da Lohnt der Ryzen 8 Kerner mehr


----------



## drizzler (10. Oktober 2017)

Xeon Hacking and Overclocking X79/X99 [Beyond X58] - Page 147

Da hast du auch ein paar Benches etc.  Gibt eventuell bald auch einen Biosmod der die maximalen Turbomultis fuer alle Kerne bereitstellen kann.

X79 ist aber auch gebraucht immer noch sehr teuer, gerade im Vergleich zu Ryzen und auch X58 und bei marktueblichen Gebrauchtpreisen leider noch nicht attraktiv genug.

Brauchst du denn die 10 Kerne?  Ansonsten unlocked Xeon 6Kerner auf der Plattform sind  e1650, e1660  (Sandy-Bridge-E) und  e1650v2, e1660v2 (Ivy-Bridge-E) und als 8 Kerner unlocked die e1660 (aber sehr sehr teuer noch).

Edit : da waren 2 schneller


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Oktober 2017)

Jupp, aktuell noch in HEDT-Plattformen zu Investiere,d ie nicht aktuell sind, macht nur sehr bedingt Sinn, udn dazu müsste man d ie Preise extrem drücken.

Einen 6-8 Kerner für mehr als 150-250€ bei sehr junger Architektur würde ich Gebraucht schon nicht mehr kaufen. Dazu sind die Neuen zu günstig.

Eigentlich kann man aktuell lieber günstig versuchen an i7/Xeon der 1150er zu komme, dank der neuen i5 udn i7 sind die Preislich quasi über Nacht ins bodenlose gefallen.
Einen Xeon 1230V3 oder i7 4770/4790 würde ich heute bei etwa 100-130€ einsortieren. 
i5 der Klasse sind als K schon nur noch eher bei 80€ ein zu ordnen, die Non-K kann man gleich mal 15€ günstiger ansetzen. 
Das Drückt dann nach unten Hin auch Sandy-Preise, ...

Die Einzige Plattform die davon weiterhin unbeeindruckt bleibt, ist wieder mal 1366, da das eh schon nur noch für Freaks was ist 
2011 mit x79 würde ich heute nur noch für sehr kleines Geld nehmen, 2011-3 geht dann knapp über 1150 wieder, aber ist eigentlich auch nicht das Wert, was gern aufgerufen wird.
Der massive Schlag, von erst AMD mit Ryzen Anfang des Jahres, und nun von Intel mit den 6-Kernern im Mainstream macht schlicht die Preise, die Jahrelang viel zu wenig fielen, auf einen Schlag zunichte.


----------



## drizzler (10. Oktober 2017)

Hatte durch Ryzen auf mehr Preisverfall bei den von mir genannten CPUs, insbesondere den 8Kerner gehofft, aber Pustekuchen :/.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Oktober 2017)

Da muss man selbst drücken, schau doch mal, was Leute für nen i7 7700k haben wollen.
Der ist keine 200€ mehr wert, wenn man nen i5 8400 anguckt.


----------



## drizzler (10. Oktober 2017)

Jop. Das Problem mit dem e5 1680 ist aber auch, den findet man kaum auf ebay und bspw. ein Haendler der den hat bietet den fuer 669 Euro an und hat wie ich gerade sehe, hat er einen fuer den Preis sogar vor 5 Tagen verkauft oO.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Oktober 2017)

Tja, dann lieber zu dem Kurs n Ryzen mit Board und RAM.


----------



## Pimplegionär (10. Oktober 2017)

Ja ich hätte auch damals nicht geglaubt das man mit X58 noch so gut mithält . Ich habe mich damals noch über die Preise geärgert . 

Aber inzwischen hats sichs längst bezahlt gemacht, nach so vielen Jahren .


----------



## Ground (10. Oktober 2017)

Hat hier jemand mit dem MSI x58 Pro-E es erlebt das der BCLK nicht mehr gespeichert wurde? Ich kann den nur noch mit den Schaltern unten ändern, was mit meinem e5649 leider nur 3,8 GHz macht...

Das einzige was ich gemacht hab war beim ausgeschalteten (Strom abgesteckt) Board die Bios Batterie rausnehmen, da ich dachte das es grad kein Bild anzeigt (hatte grade auf einen L5640 gewechselt um zu sehen wie sich der takten lässt, und seitdem resetted sich der BCLK immer sofort nach jedem Neustart. Problem tritt mit all meinen CPUs (E5620, L5640 und E5649) auf, und ich hab keine Idee was das Problem ist. CMOS Reset hab ich mehrfach gemacht, keine Ahnung was ich sonst noch machen kann. BIOS updaten vllt?


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Oktober 2017)

Oder zumindest neu aufspielen, wäre jetzt mein nächster Schritt. Die Batterie ist aber wieder richtig drin? Sonst merkt er sich ja die Einstellungen nicht. Je nach Batteriehalter verhaken die sich manchmal und haben gar keinen Kontakt.


----------



## Ground (10. Oktober 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Oder zumindest neu aufspielen, wäre jetzt mein nächster Schritt. Die Batterie ist aber wieder richtig drin? Sonst merkt er sich ja die Einstellungen nicht. Je nach Batteriehalter verhaken die sich manchmal und haben gar keinen Kontakt.



Werd ich mir wohl mal nen USB Stick suchen müssen; hab grad keine Ahnung wo einer ist. Batterie ist sicher drin, andere Einstellungen werden problemlos gespeicht, nur der BCLK halt nicht.
Edit: hab ne andere BIOS Batterie genommen, jetzt geht wieder alles.
Edit2: Der L5640 ist nicht fantastisch, aber auch keine Katastrophe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## datex (11. Oktober 2017)

Mal eine Frage wenn im Geräte Manager die Grafikkarte gelistet ist. Aber als Hinweis Fehlercode 43 steht ist die vermutlich defekt oder ? Wenn ich schon paar Treiber versucht habe.
Grafikkarte Asus gtx 780.
Oder wohnt jemand zufällig in der Nähe von aachen um die Karte mal zu testen ?


----------



## drizzler (11. Oktober 2017)

43 kann hardware defekt oder treiberproblem sein. hast du per DDU mal alles gesaeubert?


----------



## datex (11. Oktober 2017)

Ja habe es schon mit ddu bei Windows 10 probiert. Installiere wieder mal Windows 7 zum testen. Mit einem älterem Treiber. Wenn es dort nicht funktioniert ist die vielleicht defekt oder nicht Kompatibel mit dem Board.
Aber die Auflösung geht immer auf 1920x1080

Edit: Naja will irgendwie nicht blöd -.-
Der startet Windows 7 nach dem grafiktreiber Installation. Aber dann laufen die Lüfter auf 100% und der sagt auch den Code Fehler 43.
Hilft da die Backofen Methode?
Oder als defekt verkaufen und halt etwas minus machen?


----------



## bruderbethor (12. Oktober 2017)

Hab selber schon einige Grafikkarten gebacken. Manche sind danach wieder okay, manche nicht. Ich denke aber das es nur eine Zeit lang geht. Und mal ehrlich diese Chemiescheiße im eigenen Backofen warm zu machen ... überleg dir das gut  Hat die GTX 780 denn sichtbare Bildfehler oder steht das lediglich im GM ?

vg Ben


----------



## maCque (12. Oktober 2017)

Backenist iwie für mich immer 50:50 und am Ende auch nur eine künstliche Lebensverlängerung für Wochen oder Monate. Backofen danach bisschen Lüften, wenn man drauf steht auch reinigen und fertig. Je nach Backofen empfiehlt sich ein Thermometer zur Tempkontrolle.


----------



## datex (12. Oktober 2017)

Also sichtliche Bilderfehler hatte die mit dem älterem Treiber nicht. Dann habe ich den aktuellsten Treiber installiert. Und nach dem Windows Logo kommen nur dicke blaue Streifen und ich sehe nix vom Windows. Ich habe die für 90€gekauft. Was könnte man für eine defekte noch bekommen?


----------



## bruderbethor (12. Oktober 2017)

Ich hätte aber selber mal eine Frage an die erfahrenen LGA 1366 User. Ich würde mir gern eine neu SSD zulegen. Meine Supertalent ist erstens aus 2009 und zweitens nur 64GB groß  . Macht es denn Sinn sich mit PCIe SSD´s zu beschäftigen? Oder ist auch das vermeintlich lahme SATA 2.0 noch fix genug, da es vorrangig sowieso um die Zugriffszeiten geht ? Größe sollte um die 500GB werden. Die Platte soll Systemplatte werden und LR sowie PS aufnehmen, wobei die tatsächlichen Daten wiederum auf RAID´s liegen. PCIe ist sehr nice, aber merkt man das auch wenn man nicht gerade GB-weise Daten hin und her schaufelt ? 

Vg Ben


----------



## datex (12. Oktober 2017)

FranzJoseph schrieb:


> Also ich hab ne SSD dran. Die Lese und Schreibgeschwindigkeit ist dann aufgrund von Sata 2 bisschen langsamer. Die Zugriffsgeschwindigkeit ist aber genauso schnell. Du merkt also keinen Unterschied im normalen Betrieb.
> 
> Glaube so war es richtig ^^



Hier Schau mal habe auch da nach gefragt.


----------



## bruderbethor (12. Oktober 2017)

So hätte ich es jetzt auch vermutet  Sehr gut, denn das spart Geld


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Oktober 2017)

Wenn die großen Daten eh auf Raids liegen, dann reicht ne "einfache" SATA SSD. Die Anwendungen starten da genauso schnell, arbeite genau nach dem System mit PS und LR.


----------



## datex (12. Oktober 2017)

Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle machen backen oder verkaufen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Oktober 2017)

Entsorgen, Backen ist wahrscheinlich mumpitz, Verkauf eher nicht möglich, ne 780 liegt funktionsfähig ja schon unter 100€, defekt unter 15€, da ist n enormes Risiko, dass die nie wieder vernünftig rennt.

Wenn du zugriff auf ne Reflow-Station hast, könnte man ne Reparatur versuchen, sonst lohnts nicht.
Hab ebenfalls ne defekte 780 hier, wenn du aus meiner Gegend bist, könnten wir es mit der Heißluftpistole probieren, dazu etwas Lötfett unter die chips...
Aber im Backofen fände ich einige der Stoffe, die die GRAKA da freisetzen kann, doof.


----------



## datex (12. Oktober 2017)

Okay da hast du recht da lohnt es sich wirklich nicht. Von wo kommst du den? Habe es leider vergessen. Stand irgendwo auf einer Seite. Ich komme aus aachen.
Könnte es eigentlich auch sein das die von Asus einfach nicht Kompatibel ist?


----------



## Apollon (12. Oktober 2017)

weiß jemand ob der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 auf dem ASUS P6t WS Professional (P6T WS Professional | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland) passt?


----------



## Apollon (12. Oktober 2017)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber selber mal eine Frage an die erfahrenen LGA 1366 User. Ich würde mir gern eine neu SSD zulegen. Meine Supertalent ist erstens aus 2009 und zweitens nur 64GB groß  . Macht es denn Sinn sich mit PCIe SSD´s zu beschäftigen? Oder ist auch das vermeintlich lahme SATA 2.0 noch fix genug, da es vorrangig sowieso um die Zugriffszeiten geht ? Größe sollte um die 500GB werden. Die Platte soll Systemplatte werden und LR sowie PS aufnehmen, wobei die tatsächlichen Daten wiederum auf RAID´s liegen. PCIe ist sehr nice, aber merkt man das auch wenn man nicht gerade GB-weise Daten hin und her schaufelt ?
> 
> Vg Ben


bleib bei sata 2 ich habe hier einen Laptop MSI GT73VR 6RE Titan - GT73VR - 6RESLI4K32SR451 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland die kiste ist hölle hat 2 mal 256 ssd M.2 PCIe/NVMe im raid 0 aber ganz ehrlich mein s1366 PC bootet genau so schnell mit der 128gb SSD... nur Daten hin und her kopieren geht schneller aber wie oft macht man das? 
Ich verstehe den Enthusiasmus um neue Hardware nicht, den Laptop habe ich eigentlich nur gekauft weil es ihn bei my dealz im Angebot gab und ich unbedingt ein 17" Gerät zum arbeiten gebraucht habe mit anständiger GPU. Das es dann ein SLI Gerät geworden ist lag lediglich daran das ich 200-300€ mehr für ein Enthusiasten Gerät gezahlt habe durch das Angebot. regulär hätte ich mir die Kiste niemals gekauft.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Oktober 2017)

Datex, nähe Wolfsburg/Braunschweig.
Also nicht um die Ecke.

Normal sollte die GTX 780 keine Probleme machen.

Wenn du magst, schick so her, ich guck se mir an, aber ich glaube eher, dass die durch ist.


----------



## Apollon (12. Oktober 2017)

weiß jemand ob der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 auf dem ASUS P6t WS Professional passt?


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Oktober 2017)

Sollte passen, nur beim RAM und hohen VRM-Kühlern aufpassen, wie üblich bei Luftkühlern.


----------



## Apollon (13. Oktober 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Sollte passen, nur beim RAM und hohen VRM-Kühlern aufpassen, wie üblich bei Luftkühlern.



das soll ja gerade kein Problem sein:
YouTube


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Oktober 2017)

Ja ich weiß, dass der Kühler so entworfen ist, dass er vorn viel Luft für hohen RAM zu lässt. Naja und der VRM-Kühler beim P6T ist ja auch sehr kompakt gehalten. Sehe da kein Problem


----------



## bruderbethor (13. Oktober 2017)

Apollon schrieb:


> aber ganz ehrlich mein s1366 PC bootet genau so schnell mit der 128gb SSD...



Wenn mein GA x58 -UD3R (Rev.2) bootet kann ich mir einen Kaffee machen gehen  Das Notebook meiner Frau ist gefühlt sofort an 
 Das ist echt geil. Das UD3R bootet echt lange, damit habe ich mich abgefunden  Danke euch allen Es wird wohl eine Samsung Evo 850 500GB.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Oktober 2017)

Das liegt aber an der Initialisierung der ganzen Ausstattungen. Wenn du nen teil deaktivierst, gehts fixer.


----------



## Aslinger (13. Oktober 2017)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> Wenn mein GA x58 -UD3R (Rev.2) bootet kann ich mir einen Kaffee machen gehen  Das Notebook meiner Frau ist gefühlt sofort an
> Das ist echt geil. Das UD3R bootet echt lange, damit habe ich mich abgefunden  Danke euch allen Es wird wohl eine Samsung Evo 850 500GB.



Auch mein UD5 benötigt lange bis es sich meldet nach dem einschalten. Aber wayne...S1366 benötigt ja allgemein recht lange zum booten aufgrund der Servereigenschaften der Plattform. Da muss alles genaustens geprüft werden, ist mir lieber als gleich drauf los zu booten. 

Das P55 UD4 von meinem Vater ist da deutlich flotter. Der P55, S1156 war damals die Mainstreamplattform des S1366.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Oktober 2017)

Aber mit massiven Unterschieden.


----------



## bruderbethor (13. Oktober 2017)

Mein P7P55D Deluxe war auch flotter als das UD3r. Generell war aber mein GA-770t-UD3P aber das schnellste beim Booten, sogar noch etwas fixer als das sehr schöne Asus Crosshair II Formula. Ich denke auch das es zum einen an den vielen "Funktionen" des LAG 1366 generell liegt und zum anderen, das ich viele "Extrachips" auf dem UD3r nutze, die gebootet werden wollen.

Vg Ben


----------



## Apollon (13. Oktober 2017)

ASRock > X58 Extreme3 mein ASrock bootet ratzi fatzi hat auch ne fast boot und ssd Funktion im bios... und das im sata 2 Anschluss der sata 3 Anschluss ist etwas unstabil manchmal, und nicht exponentiell schneller, Stabilität geht vor Leistung... das ASUS habe ich noch nicht geschwindigkeitstechnisch getestet, das liegt auch in der Zweitwohnung, wird aber gemacht wenn der Kühler da ist. Ich hoffe ich bekomme da noch neben win 10 win xp und win 98se drauf  (wird ja noch ne Voodoo 5 MAC PCI verbaut)


----------



## 8uxl1983 (13. Oktober 2017)

Wie hoch darf die CPU Temperatur beim übertakten im Stresstest bei einem Xeon E5649 höchstens sein?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Oktober 2017)

Bei Prime? 80-85 grad würde ich sagen, wenn die Raumtemp etwa 23°C hat, real wirst du nicht ansatzweise da hin kommen.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (13. Oktober 2017)

Raumtemperatur kommt auf ca. 23 Grad hin.
Getaktet hab ich den E5649 auf 4,4 Ghz bei 1,4 Volt.
Gekühlt wird mit einer Corsair AIO Wakü.

Stresstest war das Intel Extreme Tuning Utility.
Mit Core Temp wurden mir 89 Grad angezeigt und das Tuning Utility hat daraufhin die Temperatur begrenzt. (Falls es das wirklich macht)
Hab aus Sicherheitsgründen dann abgebrochen.


----------



## drizzler (14. Oktober 2017)

also ich haeng beim stresstest mit xtu bei maximal 60 grad, 4,5ghz @ 1,375vcore und kraken x62 silentmode (noch gedrosselt per adapter) und push/pull config @ 450rpm im Deckel.

welche aio nutzt du denn genau?


----------



## 8uxl1983 (14. Oktober 2017)

Die Corsair H55.


----------



## drizzler (14. Oktober 2017)

da wird der Hund wohl begraben liegen. eventuell mal die Luefter/Pumpen-Kurve anpassen, aber ich glaube du waerst mit nem halbwegs guten Luftkuehler besser gefahren als damit.

sitzt die aio denn richtig und wo hast du sie installiert? deckel oder vorne?


----------



## 8uxl1983 (14. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab nur so ein Billiggehäuse und der Lüfter an der Rückseite montiert weil sonst nirgends Platz ist.


----------



## drizzler (15. Oktober 2017)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann ist die H55 zwar kein Bombending, aber sollte doch etwas bessere Temperaturen ermoeglichen.

Das Problem wird sein, dass der Luefter der AIO die ganze warme Luft ueber den Radiator hingweg aus deinem vermutlich schlecht beluefteten Gehaeuse rausschaufeln muss. Das foerdert natuerlich nicht die CPU Temperaturen.

Was du ohne Wechsel des Gehaeuses vll. ausprobieren kannst, wenn du den Radiator wírklich nicht in der Front installieren kannst, den Luefter des Radiators als Intake einzubauen, so dass zumindest  ueber den Radiator kalte Luft von aussen reinkommt. Das sollte die CPU Temperatur mindern. wobei du dann das Problem hast, dass die Warme Luft im Gehaeuse verbleibt. Das haengt aber generell davon ab, ob und wo du noch Luefter montiert hast im Gehaeuse. Ein Foto waere vll ganz hilfreich.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (15. Oktober 2017)

Wie gesagt ist das Gehäuse ein Old School Ding.
Es gibt nur den 120mm Lüfter an der Rückseite.

Werde dann wohl ein neues Gehäuse benötigen wo ich die Möglichkeit habe Lüfter vorne und oben zu montieren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Oktober 2017)

Besorg dir n Sharkoon S25-V, das ist preislich gut, und von der Aufteilung, Kühlung und auch der Qualität recht ansprechend.
Habe es hier und man kann es mit guten Lüftern sogar zu nem High-End System aufbauen, ohne das es wirklich laut wird.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (15. Oktober 2017)

Das Sharkoon sieht gut.
Werde ich mir wohl zulegen.

Danke für die Empfehlung


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Oktober 2017)

Das steht gerade neben mir, mit ner GTX1060 auf nem Z87 mit Xeon 1231 V3 und 16GB


----------



## Hywelo50 (15. Oktober 2017)

Moin,

ich hab da mal einige Fragen. 

Die Xeon CPUs gibt es ja in mehreren Ausführungen. Gibt es neben dem Takt noch weitere Dinge die sich unterscheiden? 

Wie ist es um die Chipgüte bestellt? Bei Ryzen werden ja die besseren für die höheren CPUs verwendet. War das bei diesen auch so und lohnt sich dann für den Übertakter den Griff zum X5690 statt des X5650? 

Liege ich richtig, wenn ich annehme das bei einem Dualsockel System nicht die Taktraten erreicht werden können als bei nur einer CPU, wenn man mal Themen wie Stromverbrauch und Hitzeentwicklung außen vor lässt?

Ich habe noch DDR3 Speicher aus meinem jetzigen AM3+ System. Es besteht aus 4 x 4GB Riegeln. Kann ich mir ein weiteres 2 x 4GB dazukaufen und das Problemlos betreiben.


Sorry wenn die Fragen schon beantwortet wurden, jedoch habt nachsehen wenn ich keine Lust hatte mir 1139 Seiten durchzulesen


----------



## drizzler (15. Oktober 2017)

Wesentlicher Unterschied bei den CPUs sind die verwendbaren Multis. Ein X5690 hat einen höheren maximalen Multi als ein X5650 und braucht daher tendenziell weniger baseclock für die gleiche MHz Zahl.
Tendenziell sind höhere CPUs "besseres" Silizium,  aber ein Garant für bessesres OC ist es nicht. Tendenziell sind aber höhere Taktraten möglich. 
Mit höheren CPUs ist man entsprechend flexibler in der Kombination von Multi und baseclock,  was auch für den Ram wichtig sein kann, da dieser vom Baseclock abhängig ist. 

Dual Sockel OC ist out of the box und vernünftig  nur mit einem Evga SR-2 möglich. Damit sind aber gleiche Taktraten möglich.

Ram würde klappen


----------



## commodore128d (15. Oktober 2017)

Hat eigentlich schon einmal wer geschafft, auf nem Intel S5520HC zu clocken?
Ich hab mir eins geschossen, im Paket mit nem Sabertooth X58 mit unbekannten CPU's ... Dazu ne GTX 570 und n fettes Enermax PSU ...und das zusammen aller für unter 110€


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2017)

Knogle glaub ich, aber nicht viel. Mit RWEverything geht aber halt n bisschen.
Lohnt aber nicht.


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. Oktober 2017)

Also wenn du nicht gerade richtig viel herumprobieren und basteln willst, würde ich die Komponenten gleich wieder einzeln verkaufen. Da dürfte ein hübscher Gewinn herauskommen


----------



## commodore128d (16. Oktober 2017)

Wahrscheinlich wird's darauf rauslaufen, aber erstmal muss ich das alles komplett auseinander bauen und putzen ... Raucherhaushalt Baaah :/

Aber es juckt mich schon irgendwie, meinen W3680 mit freiem Multi mal da drauf zu packen ...^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2017)

Der bringt dir abe rnix auf dem Dual-Board, der ist als W-CPU nicht Dual-Sockel fähig.


----------



## commodore128d (16. Oktober 2017)

In den Fall meinte ich das Sabertooth das dabei lag^^


----------



## shadie (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe das auch vor über 2-3 Jahren mal spaßeshalber getestet mit nem dual Socket MB und 2 x5650.
Im Endeffekt ist die Leistung halt schon "krass".

- In Spielen hatte ich natürlich kleinere Nachteile durch den fehlenden Takt und die Möglichkeit Ihn zu übertakten.

- Dafür war das Teil in sachen Bildbearbeitung und Videoschnitt einfach nur ein Monster.

Da ich aber nicht rund um die Uhr Bilder Bearbeite oder Videos schneide.
Sondern nur Motorradtouren mit meiner Freundin zusammenschneide etc. und bischen was für Youtube mache.
War das mit Dualsocket irgendwie zu Oversized.

Hinzu kam die Wärmeentwicklung und der Stromverbrauch.
Das geht halt echt gar nicht klar 

Zum austesten war es mal eine Erfahrung wert ja aber alltagstauglich sind solche Systeme in Hinblick auf Gaming definitiv nicht.

Wobei ich daraus jetzt ein schönes Unraid System für meine Freundin und ich bauen könnte,
an dem beide Zocken könnten udn nebenbei noch ne VM nur für Videoschnitt da ist 

Geht mir aus dem Kopf böse Gedanken!


----------



## commodore128d (16. Oktober 2017)

Kaum hat er ein Sabertooth in der Hand, hat er nur Probleme ...

Das System ist folgendes:
- Intel i7 960 @ Stock @ 3.2GHz
- Corsair A70 Kühler
- Asus X58 Sabertooth
- Asus GTX570
- Enermax Revolution 1250W (Oversized, ich weiß, aber war dabei  )
- 3x4GB RAM HyperX DDR3 1600
- 3x WD VelociRaptor 300GB

1. Wenn ich das System einschalte, bootet es, geht auf den BIOS Splashscreen und tut dann nichts mehr. Allerdings reagiert es noch auf Tastatur eingaben, d.h. mit TAB zeigt es mir die POST Info und Wenn ich F8 drücke sagt er auch das er das Bootmenü lädt. Bei der POST Info steht er nach der RAM Menge mit der Bezeichnung OK. Strg+Alt+Entf geht ebenfalls. Aber weils dort hängt komm ich nicht ins BIOS ... Allerdings leuchtet dauerhaft die BOOT DEVICE LED in Rot.

2. Die erste RAM Bank scheint nicht in Ordnung zu sein, dort wird ein Riegel nicht erkannt, ich hab auhc schon kreuzgetauscht, es scheint am Slot zu liegen.

3. Es werden immer 8MB RAM weniger als Verbaut angezeigt (4096MB -> 4088MB; 8192MB -> 8184MB; 12288MB -> 12280MB) ob das Normal ist oder eine BIOS Einstellung weiß ich nicht, bei Onkel Google hab ich nichts gefunden ...


Was hab ich bereits versucht?
- CMOS Reset, auch Batterie raus
- andere CPU -> E5620
- anderen RAM -> 12GB Team Elite DDR3/1333
- Andere GPU -> PNY GTX 550Ti
- anderes PSU -> Delta 800W aus HP Workstation sowie Corsair VS450
- alles unnötige abgeklemmt (LAN, HDDs, Maus, zusätzliche Bildschirme)
- einzelne RAM Riegel getestet


Ich hoffe mir kann da wer helfen, wär echt mies wenns das Board wäre ...

LG Commo


----------



## drizzler (16. Oktober 2017)

1.Bios Batterie leer? Asus Boards sind da teilweise zickig, wenn man ohne/mit leerer Batterie booten will.
2.Sitzt der Bioschip richtig in der Aufnahme? 
3. Welche Biosversion ist drauf. Eventuell hat der i7 960 ne Macke und der e5620 wird nicht richtig erkannt.


Das Verhalten koennte auch mit einem defekten Marvel Sata III Controller zusammenhaengen. Hatte aehnliche Symptome bei einem Sabertooth, wenn der Controller aktiv war, wurde wohl alles nur sehr langsam, es ging aber noch ins Bootmenu.

Aber eigentlich solltest du ins  Bios kommen koennen, wenn der Bootscreen doch auch aufpoppt, oder nicht? (tut er das?) Also ich mein rein von der zeitlichen Abfolge. Tippe daher mal auf defektes Bios / Chip fuers erste.

Ansonsten schau dir mal die Sockelpins an, ob die wirklich alle gerade sind. Hatte auchmal einen der nur leicht verschoben war (mit blosem Auge kaum zu erkennen), der dann erst mal fuer nen Blackscreen beim booten gesorgt hat. Per Lupe mal checken.


----------



## commodore128d (16. Oktober 2017)

1. BIOS Batterie probier ich gleich mal ne andere, ganz ohne das selbe Verhalten.
2. Hab den Chip einmal entfernt und wieder in den Sockel gedrückt, der ist definitiv fest.
3. BIOS ist die 1201. Der E5620 wurde einwandfrei als E5620 erkannt, auch mit korrekter Taktfrequenz etc. Das Problem mit dem RAM hatte der E5620 auch, die PINs im Sockel sehen aber alle gut aus...
4. Soweit kommt das Ding gar nicht, es hängt schon vor der HDD Erkennung des Intel Controllers im BIOS.

EDIT: BIOS Batterie hat unter Last gemessen 2.99 Volt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2017)

Das mit dem Boot könnte an nem defekten BIOS-Baustein liegen, besorg dir mal n neuen mit geflashtem ROM, sofern der gesockelt ist. (müsste er unten am USB, der grobe 8-Pin glaub ich)


----------



## commodore128d (16. Oktober 2017)

Ist gesockelt ...
Aber bevor ich n neuen Chip bestelle, ich hab hier ein Asus M2N68-AM. Da scheint der selbe Chip gesteckt zu sein. Kann ich meinen vom Sabertooth nehmen, und im Betrieb die Chips tauschen und auf dem Asus flashen?


----------



## drizzler (16. Oktober 2017)

Also wuerde dann auch sagen Bios oder fehlerhafter  Biosmod.  Da kann man gerne mal was bei den OROMs fuer den Marvelvcontroller verhaun oder der Firmwareflash ueber das Marveltool ging in die Hose, was auch gerne mal passieren kann.

Hast du dein anderes gesockeltes  x58 Board, welches den gleichen Bioschip aufnehmen kann?


edit. ja das geht. musst den chip halt nur soweit reinstecken, dass du wechseln kannst. wenn du nicht per afu flashen kannst, dann geht das auch per linux und flashrom. da kannste munter rumflashen.


----------



## commodore128d (16. Oktober 2017)

Also dann versuche ich mal mein Glück mit flashrom, AFUDOS will nicht ...


----------



## drizzler (16. Oktober 2017)

es gibt ne developer version von afu, damit sollte es eigentlich auch gehen. google mal.




/pbnc /n    ,aber schau bitte vorher nochmal genau die Bedeutung der Parameter nach.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2017)

Das klappt leider meist wegen der Hardwarenummer am ende trotzdem nicht.

Und die 10-12€ holt man ja im VK des Dualboards rein


----------



## commodore128d (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich sags mal so: N versuch isses wert ...
Das Dual Sockel Brett zickt auch noch ein bisschen, muss ich mal schauen ...


----------



## commodore128d (16. Oktober 2017)

Also ...
Auch flashrom verweigert die Arbeit.
Das liegt daran, das auf dem Flash-Brett original ein 8MBit Chip steckt, aber der vom Sabertooth ein 16er ist ...
Ein anderes Board womit ich den Chip flashen könnte hab ich nicht ...
Hat irgendwer noch ne Idee bevor ich n neuen Chip bestelle?

Sorry für Doppelpost, ich konnte den alten Post irgendwie nicht mehr bearbeiten ...


----------



## drizzler (16. Oktober 2017)

sehe dann keine andere Moeglichkeit


----------



## drizzler (17. Oktober 2017)

habe heute ein sapphire pure black x58 in die Finger bekommen. Nettes Board mit sehr umfangreichen Bios, aber folgende Kleinigkeit hat mich total begeistert : die Post LED laesst sich nach dem Bootvorgang zur Anzeige der CPU Temperatur benutzen. Hat mich total geflashed


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Oktober 2017)

Ist aber eigentlich gar nicht so selten, hatte doch das ein oder andere Board damals


----------



## commodore128d (17. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab grad eben den BIOS Chip vom Sabertooth neu geflasht via Raspberry PI SPI und flashrom ...
Das neue BIOS ist drauf, die Symptome sind identisch ...
Ein Verify des Chips war allerdings OK!


----------



## drizzler (17. Oktober 2017)

Unter der Annahme, dass es an einem defekten Sata III Marvelcontroller liegt :

Du koenntest noch versuchen per MMTOOL das OROM fuer den Marvelcontroller aus dem Bios zu entfernen, den Chip dann mit dem Modbios neu flashen und schauen was passiert.


----------



## commodore128d (17. Oktober 2017)

Da hab ich jetzt auf Anhieb nix bei Onkel Google gefunden, ich versteh nicht ganz, wie ich den Block finden soll ... Und womit soll ich dann diese Stellen auffüllen? FF ?


----------



## drizzler (17. Oktober 2017)

im win-raid forum findest du dazu eine Anleitung wie man die Optionroms identifiziert und loescht/ersetzt. Das geht einfach per MMTOOL fuer ein AMI Bios.
Falls du das Prog benoetigst PN. AMI hat die Betreiber aufgerufen die Links zu entfernen.


----------



## commodore128d (17. Oktober 2017)

Kannst du mir mal den Thread schicken wo das steht? ich find das nicht ... Das Tool kütt ich auch gebrauchen ...^^


----------



## drizzler (17. Oktober 2017)

Forum - BIOS Modding Guides and Problems » [Guide] AMI (non-UEFI) BIOS Modding


----------



## tantegobi (18. Oktober 2017)

Hi,

hatte ja hier und da Probleme beim übertakten meines EVGA Mainboards in Verbindung mit dem X5650.

Habe günstig ein ASUS Rampage 3 Extreme bekommen und bin begeistert.

Laufe derzeit auf 4,2 GhZ  mit 1,350 V.

1,350 Habe ich als Basis sofort eingegeben und werde versuchen noch weiter runter zu gehen.

Das ASUS ist einfach Nice 

Habe mit der Config genau so viel FPS´s in BF1 [4K] wie mein Kumpel mit seinen i9-7920X.

Und das mit einer 25 € CPU.

Dabei hat er deutlich besseren RAM 3200.

Gruß


----------



## ASD_588 (18. Oktober 2017)

Hat es schon mal jemand nen E5 16XX V3 auf dem sockel 2011-3 zu übertakten geschaft?


----------



## drizzler (19. Oktober 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ist aber eigentlich gar nicht so selten, hatte doch das ein oder andere Board damals



Ja nen Onboard-Poster schon, aber nicht dass der spaeter dann als Temperaturanzeige dient. Die Rampage-Boards mit LCD Poster bzw. OC Station nehm ich mal raus, da extra Hardware. 
Der Onboard-Reset-Button dient auf dem Board sogar als HDD Indikator. Sapphire hat selbst das Handbuch mit nem x5680 als Beispiel erstellt, so auf zack waren die damals ;D


----------



## commodore128d (19. Oktober 2017)

Also ich hab auf meinem Sabertooth jetzt alle erdenklichen BIOS Versionen und CPU's probiert ... Ich hab echt keine Idee mehr ... Zeit das Brett zu begraben, schade eigentlich ...


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Oktober 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> Ja nen Onboard-Poster schon, aber nicht dass der spaeter dann als Temperaturanzeige dient. Die Rampage-Boards mit LCD Poster bzw. OC Station nehm ich mal raus, da extra Hardware.
> Der Onboard-Reset-Button dient auf dem Board sogar als HDD Indikator. Sapphire hat selbst das Handbuch mit nem x5680 als Beispiel erstellt, so auf zack waren die damals ;D



Also ich habe schon einige EVGAs mit Segmentanzeige und Temperatur-Post gesehen  Und Gigabytes waren glaube ich auch dabei.


----------



## drizzler (19. Oktober 2017)

Also meine beiden X58A OCs koennen des nicht. Mit EVGA haste aber recht, grad mal nachgeschaut. Von EVGA hatte ich noch kein Board in Betrieb. Mein SR2 hatte ich direkt wieder verkauft ich Doedel


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Oktober 2017)

Na du bist ja einer...  Ja das hatte z.B. auch die Anzeige. Aber ganz ehrlich, wer nutzt das denn. Außer man betreibt wirklich aus Bastelfreude alles im offenen Aufbau.


----------



## drizzler (20. Oktober 2017)

Ja, da war der Verkauf (leider) zu reizvoll in Relation zum Einkaufspreis,  aber ein Erinnerungsfoto habe ich noch gemacht ;D. 
Ja fuer einen offenen Aufbau haette ich des auch bei Gigabyte toll gefunden, sonst ist natuerlich nur tralala.


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. Oktober 2017)

Ja gut, wenn man es genau nimmt: was macht man denn auch mit so einem Board und den restlichen Komponenten? Ist doch bloß "nice to have", nen richtigen Mehrwert hat so ein System im Alltagsbetrieb keineswegs, dazu ist der Stromverbrauch einfach zu krass und die Kerne nutzt eh keine "normale" Anwendung. Von daher verüble ich es keinem, wenn er solch ein Stück Hardware verkauft.

Ich bin auf das Board umgestiegen, weil ich mit dem Verkauf vom X58A-UD3R, dem alten RAM und gleichzeitigem Kauf von einer zweiten CPU + neuem RAM + SR-2 immer noch Plus gemacht habe  Das Gigabyte vermisse ich schon das eine oder andere Mal. Es war ne treue Seele, dass recht einfach zu optimieren war und sämtliche Hardware gefressen hat. Das EVGA ist verglichen dazu ne Oberzicke, fast so schlimm wie DFI Boards zu Sockel 939 Zeiten (obwohl die dafür auch richtig geil waren).


----------



## bruderbethor (20. Oktober 2017)

*euMelBeumel*: Wann sind denn aus den beiden 5650er, zwei 5675er geworden  ?


----------



## shadie (20. Oktober 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ja gut, wenn man es genau nimmt: was macht man denn auch mit so einem Board und den restlichen Komponenten? Ist doch bloß "nice to have", nen richtigen Mehrwert hat so ein System im Alltagsbetrieb keineswegs, dazu ist der Stromverbrauch einfach zu krass und die Kerne nutzt eh keine "normale" Anwendung. Von daher verüble ich es keinem, wenn er solch ein Stück Hardware verkauft.
> 
> Ich bin auf das Board umgestiegen, weil ich mit dem Verkauf vom X58A-UD3R, dem alten RAM und gleichzeitigem Kauf von einer zweiten CPU + neuem RAM + SR-2 immer noch Plus gemacht habe  Das Gigabyte vermisse ich schon das eine oder andere Mal. Es war ne treue Seele, dass recht einfach zu optimieren war und sämtliche Hardware gefressen hat. Das EVGA ist verglichen dazu ne Oberzicke, fast so schlimm wie DFI Boards zu Sockel 939 Zeiten (obwohl die dafür auch richtig geil waren).



Krasses projekt was du da gestartet hast :O habe ich ja noch gar nicht gesehen.

Leider seit Juli keine Updates mehr, bist du damit mittlerweile fertig geworden?

Das EVGA ist echt eine Schönheit :O
hast du die CPU´s damit übertakten können?

Das Ding bekommt man gut erhalten ja nur noch für um die 500-800 € als Import aus den USA.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2017)

Im CB wird gerade eines in den MP wandern. Mit RAM, CPUs, ...


----------



## shadie (20. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Im CB wird gerade eines in den MP wandern. Mit RAM, CPUs, ...



Das einzige Forum in dem ich nicht registriert bin 

Rein aus Interesse, wo steht das denn aktuell vom Kurs her?

Bin mit meinem haswell ja zufrieden und will mir die Stromkosten auch nicht geben.
Interessiert mich aber dennoch mal was das gute Stück kostet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2017)

ich hatte es nicht vernünftig bewerten können, hab geschrieben wohl irgendwo zwischen 200 und 600€, je nach Zustand, Zubehör, ...
Kanns dir aktuell nicht genau sage, denn es ist, soweit ich weiß noch nicht eingestellt.

Kannst ja DjangOC mal ne PN da schreiben 
wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind die Teile aber in der Schweiz.


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. Oktober 2017)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> *euMelBeumel*: Wann sind denn aus den beiden 5650er, zwei 5675er geworden  ?



Ach schon vor paar Monaten, ich konnte nur ewig meine Signatur nicht bearbeiten, weil im Forum die Software gesponnen hat. Von den beiden X5650 ging es auf zwei X5670 und von denen nochmal auf zwei X5675. Jeweils mit +/-0 verkauft - war angenehm 



shadie schrieb:


> Krasses projekt was du da gestartet hast :O habe ich ja noch gar nicht gesehen.
> 
> Leider seit Juli keine Updates mehr, bist du damit mittlerweile fertig geworden?
> 
> ...



Nein ich bin noch nicht fertig, aber keine Angst: es geht weiter. Das System liegt vor mir  Ich finde einfach keine Zeit. Habe noch einen PC, der auf Vordermann gebracht wird und durfte in den letzten Wochen drei Fahrräder komplett überholen. Ich möchte dieses Jahr aber auf jeden Fall fertig werden.

Die CPUs übertakten geht genauso wie mit einem "normalen" Board. Die X5675 laufen zur Zeit @stock, die X5650 liefen auf 4GHz. Darüber wird es mit es mit dem BCLK tricky. Im allgemeinen ist das Board schwerer zu zähmen, man muss mehr mit extra Spannungen und ClockSkew arbeiten.

Ab und an wurden auch in der EU welche angeboten, so teuer waren die oft gar nicht. Meins war undenkbar günstig damals, hatte Glück 



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ich hatte es nicht vernünftig bewerten können, hab geschrieben wohl irgendwo zwischen 200 und 600€, je nach Zustand, Zubehör, ...
> Kanns dir aktuell nicht genau sage, denn es ist, soweit ich weiß noch nicht eingestellt.
> 
> Kannst ja DjangOC mal ne PN da schreiben
> wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind die Teile aber in der Schweiz.



Ja er verschickt aus der Schweiz, kommt also noch was extra dazu an Kosten.

Ne Bewertung für das Board ist echt schwer. 200€ sollten es schon werden, darüber kann ich es auch nicht einordnen.


----------



## shadie (20. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe dein Thema mal abonniert, werde ich definitiv weiter verfolgen.

Wie gesagt.....vorstellen könnte ich mir so ein System auch.
Darauf dann unraid installieren, die beiden GPU´s mit rein schmeißen die ich habe und ich hätte einen PC für 2 Personen.
Hat schon seinen Reiz.

Meine Frau killt mich aber wenn es so kompliziert wird den PC zu starten  um zu daddeln.
Klimaautomatik im auto / Funksteckdosen udn Funkthermostate sind schon "zu viel Technik" 

Werde daher wohl bei dem guten alten 2-pc Setup bleiben.


----------



## megasthenes (21. Oktober 2017)

ich werde mich nächste Woche von meinem X58-System verabschieden. Es war 'ne schöne Zeit - aber ich wechsel zu Ryzen. Ist für mich Alltagstauglicher und ich habe nur den einen PC.

Falls also Interesse besteht an einem MSI X58 Pro-E, 12GB RAM (1333MHz, läuft aber auch bei ~1700 schweißfrei), E5649 mit sehr, sehr niedriger VID (läuft mit 0,99-1,1V bei stock-settings) OHNE I/O-Blende hat... lasst mich wissen.


----------



## Knogle (21. Oktober 2017)

I/O Blende hab ich noch eine da


----------



## fuma.san (23. Oktober 2017)

Das MSI x58 Pro-E ist ist ein nettes Board, leider ist die Northbridge nur notorisch heiß und verlangt nach extra Kühlung. 

Ist zusammen mit nem X5650 bei meiner Freundin im Einsatz. Läuft stabil bei 3,7-4,2 Ghz. 

Ich selbst hab in meinem Hauptrechner nen Evga X58 FTW3, auch mit einem X5650 - siehe Signatur.
Das EVGA macht sich zum OC ein bisschen besser, da man auf dem MSI nicht alle Spannungen einstellen kann und sich die Uncore Ratio nicht unter 2,0 stellen lässt. Da würde sich ein i7 970 oder so besser machen. Der war mir aber den Aufpreis von dem 25€ X5650 nicht wert.
Auch ist der zusätzliche USB3 und Sata3 Controller auf dem FTW3 ganz nett. Dafür ist die Soundkarte Mist - den Optischen Audio Ausgang muss man über eine Slotblende nachrüsten (die Pins sind auf dem Mainboard vorhanden). Leider bekommt man die faktisch nicht mehr und die Nachbauten von anderen Herstellern sehen ******* aus. 

Interessant ist auch wie die Boards den Turbo Handhaben. Das Evga nimmt nur die 22x und 23x Multiplikatoren. Bei 1-2 Kernen den 23x und bei mehr den 22x, auch bei allen 6 Kernen unter Prime. 
Das MSI geht von 20-23x. Bei 1-2 bleibt er beim 23x Multi, bei 6 Kernen unter Prime geht er aber auf 20x.

Wenn ich ohne Turbo übertakte kann ich maximal den 20x Multi nehmen bei beiden Boards (ist der höchste non-Turbo Multi bei dem x5650). Den 21x Multi hab ich bei beiden Boards noch nie gesehen. 

Die Spannungswandler sind bei beiden Boards sehr gut, die haben nie limitiert, selbst als ich zum Testen bis auf 4,6 Ghz gegangen bin. Die 1,47V Vcore sind aber nicht wirklich Alltags tauglich gewesen. ^^

Mich würde auch mal interessieren was die Teile im Stock Zustand unübertaktet verbrauchen. Mein Leistungsmesser ist leider Defekt und ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen mit nen neuen zu holen. 
Aber Stock haben die nicht mehr als 1V oder so gebraucht und die Temps waren selbst unter Last nie über 40°C. Kein Wunder das die Teile so viel OC Spielraum haben.


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Oktober 2017)

Je nach Board (gerade die späteren Sockel 1366er sind schon effizienter), CPU und RAM natürlich, so 80-100W im Idle mit einem Hexa-Core - Grafikkarte bereits herausgerechnet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Oktober 2017)

Das ist sogar mit GPU machbar, ab Maxwell, oder auch ab Polaris bei AMD.


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Oktober 2017)

Ja die liegen ja nur noch im einstelligen Wattbereich


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Oktober 2017)

eben, bei AMD machst nur den Bildschirm aus, und schon geht die GPU selbst quasi ganz schlafen, dann sidn da noch mal 3-5W weniger, denn die kann das ZeroPower-Mode eben wirklich extrem sparsam sein.

Aber, was nicht stimmt, die X5650 usw. sind nicht alle bei ca. 1V VCore, das ist nur bei den E rel. normal. Bei den X geht das zwar oft auch, aber meist ist die VID eher etwas höher.
Für OC unter Luft ist ne hohe VID sowieso besser.


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Oktober 2017)

Ich wage mich zu erinnern, dass meine auch mit etwas unter 1,2V laufen. Was ja für 32nm auch vollkommen normal ist, selbst manche 14nm CPU läuft mit höherer Spannung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Oktober 2017)

Das hat aber den Grund, dass die Fertigungstechnik etwas verändert wurde, und die Spannungen eigentlich höher sein müssten, wenn man diese Technik auch bei 45 und 32nm nutzen würde. Dann wäre eher Spannungen wie bei Bulldozer für die Nehalems nötig gewesen.


----------



## drizzler (23. Oktober 2017)

fuma.san schrieb:


> Das MSI x58 Pro-E ist ist ein nettes Board, leider ist die Northbridge nur notorisch heiß und verlangt nach extra Kühlung.
> 
> Ist zusammen mit nem X5650 bei meiner Freundin im Einsatz. Läuft stabil bei 3,7-4,2 Ghz.
> 
> ...




Der X5650 hat auch keinen 21 Multi, deswegen wirst du den auch nie zu Gesicht bekommen. Bis x5675 gibts nen 2 Schritte-Sprung von Standard zu Allcore Multi, ab X5679 betraegt der Unterschied nur noch 1.

Das unterschiedliche Verhalten bei Turbonutzung liegt daran, dass die "besseren" Boards keine TDP Limitierung bei Turbonutzung haben oder diese deaktiveren koennen. Deswegen kannst du unter anderem bei dem MSI Brett oder diversen Asus P6 Boards den AllCore-Turbo bei OC quasi nicht nutzen, da man durch das OC ja das TDP-Limit schon bricht, jedenfalls mit den CPUs mit 95W TDP oder weniger.  Mit den X5680/90 koennte es eventuell klappen, mit den W3680/90 klappt es auf jedenfall, da man hier per Speedstep Einstellungen die TDP Limits erhoehen kann.


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das hat aber den Grund, dass die Fertigungstechnik etwas verändert wurde, und die Spannungen eigentlich höher sein müssten, wenn man diese Technik auch bei 45 und 32nm nutzen würde. Dann wäre eher Spannungen wie bei Bulldozer für die Nehalems nötig gewesen.



Naja Nehalem hatte ja auch höhere Spannungen als Westmere, aber ich verstehe was du meinst. Wenn damals die gleiche Technik wie heute zum Einsatz gekommen wäre, dann könnte man noch mindestens 0.1V bei den CPUs drauf schlagen, oder?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Oktober 2017)

ich tippe fast sogar eher Richtung 0,15-0,175V
Da ist mit den Sperrgates einiges an Zusatzspannung möglich, was Intel ja auch entsprechend nutzt.
Ich glaube auch, dass dann die Taktung auf 4,8GHz durchaus etwas alltagstauglicher machbar wäre 
Vorausgesetzt Intel hätte dann nicht auch schon bei Nehalem Thermal Isolation Material eingesetzt


----------



## Sourcesys (23. Oktober 2017)

Hey Leute, gibt es ein günstiges MB was für den X5650 zu empfehlen wäre? Oder was ist beim Kauf zu beachten? Blicke nicht mehr richtig durch


----------



## Ground (23. Oktober 2017)

Sourcesys schrieb:


> Hey Leute, gibt es ein günstiges MB was für den X5650 zu empfehlen wäre? Oder was ist beim Kauf zu beachten? Blicke nicht mehr richtig durch



MSI x58 Pro-E und nen e5649, sollte 4,2 GHz schaffen. 



Gibt es ne Möglichkeit den BCLK auf dem MSI noch höher zu bekommen? Schaffe mittlerweile bei meinen 3 Xeons (e5620, l5640, e5649) 240, aber danach crasht alles sofort. PCIe Takt ist auf 110, QPI auf Low Speed mode. Knogle meinte ja mal was von 5 GHz auf nem e5620, der braucht dann ja schon 277 BCLK dafür, da bin ich ja noch weit entfernt (gut, ganz so viel brauch ich auch nicht, aber 4.8 würde ich schon gerne mal sehen )
Denke mal ich muss was mit CPU Amplitude Control(default 800 mV, 700-1000mV möglich), PCI Express Amplitude Control (default 800, 700-1000 möglich), CPU CLK Skew (default "Normal", 100-1500 ps) und IOH CLK Skew (default "Normal", 100-1500 ps) machen, will jetzt aber nichts gefährliches einstellen. Temperaturen sind alle noch in Ordnung, hatte max 70°C auf dem e5649 auf 4.6 GHz, wärend der Chipsatz auf ~68 rumgependelt ist.


----------



## Sourcesys (23. Oktober 2017)

Ground schrieb:


> MSI x58 Pro-E und nen e5649, sollte 4,2 GHz schaffen.



Interessant, das MB gibt es bei Ebay ja für 99€. Wieso ist der e5649 besser als der X5650?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Oktober 2017)

Weil er nicht mit dem Uncore rum Zickt auf dem Board.

Generell sollte dir aber klar sein, dass du auf eine alte, stromhungrige Plattform setzen willst, ein Ryzen 5 kann unter Umständen die besser wahl sein.


----------



## drizzler (23. Oktober 2017)

die 4,2 waeren aber nicht allcore , wenn man bclk bei alltagstauglichen Werten lassen moechte  (220max).

edit. ach ja ich matheass, die 4,2 waeren natuerlich noch allcore (19x220 = 4180)


----------



## Sourcesys (23. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Generell sollte dir aber klar sein, dass du auf eine alte, stromhungrige Plattform setzen willst, ein Ryzen 5 kann unter Umständen die besser wahl sein.



Klar, für mich ist aber jedoch nur Price/Performance wichtig, da kostet alleine die Ryzen 5 1600 CPU 200€. Auf USB 3.0 und SATA 3 kann ich verzichten 

Wie sieht es denn Performancemässig gegen den Ryzen 1600 aus? Oder einen i5 6600k mit 4,5 GHz, welcher der Bottlneck bei mir in Spielen wie BF1 ist.


----------



## bruderbethor (23. Oktober 2017)

Also wenn ich ein Sockel 1151 System hätte und der i5 6600K zu "lahm" sein sollte (wenn es denn wirklich so ist) würde ich eine stärkere CPU kaufen und kein "ALT"-System ! Spar auf den I7 8700K und deine CPU Probleme werde für sehr lange Zeit gelöst sein 

Vg Ben


----------



## Sourcesys (23. Oktober 2017)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> Also wenn ich ein Sockel 1151 System hätte und der i5 6600K zu "lahm" sein sollte (wenn es denn wirklich so ist) würde ich eine stärkere CPU kaufen und kein "ALT"-System ! Spar auf den I7 8700K und deine CPU Probleme werde für sehr lange Zeit gelöst sein
> 
> Vg Ben



Der i7 8700k passt Afaik nicht auf mein z170 Board 

In BF1  limitiert der 6600k meine 1080er sogar bei 150% Resolution Scale. Sogar auf den niedrigsten Settings kann der i5 auf 64er Maps kein keine stabilen 120fps liefern. Auf manchen Maps zumindest.

Der e5649 soll auch nicht für mich sein, wollte nur wissen wo er sicht performance mässig einordnet, da man auf Youtube ständig nur Videos im GPU limit findet


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Oktober 2017)

Mahlzeit,

also bei BF1 wird der 6 Kerner wohl etwa mit nem 7700k mithalten können, da das Spiel einfach extrem gut auf die Multithread-Leistung anspricht, bei anderen Games kannst du den 1366ers selbst mit 4,2GHz nicht auf das Niveau eines Xeon E3 1231V6, geschweige denn auf bessere bringen, da die SingleThread-Leistung einfach nicht mehr her gibt. ich meine ich lande bei 4,2GHz grob bei 140CB in Cinebench R15 SingleThreaded, allerdings mit RAM-Takt bei fast 2000MHz und CL 8-8-8-24 
Also nicht so ganz alltäglich.

Die Performance liegt also grob irgendwo auf dem Niveau eines Ryzen 1600 ohne OC.
Ich halte da einen 1366 aber trotzdem für mumpitz. Versuch nen Xeon E3 1231 zu bekommen, die müssten aktuell bei 100-120€ zu haben sein, und dazu n günstiges 1150 Board, fertig. Das reicht bei 99% der Games, und dank SMT macht der auch dem 6600k konkurenz, selbst mit mehr Takt.

Ich will keinen 1366 Fan von seinem Traum abhalten, aber eien billige Lösung ist das nicht mehr.

Alternativ kannst auch nen Sandy 2600k/2700k mit passendem Bord für grob 130€ suchen. Preise von mehr als 80² für nen i7 Sandy sidn nicht mehr zeitgemäß, den Zahn kannst jedem Verkäufer ziehen, genauso wie Preise von mehr als 130-140€ für nen i7 4770k, ...
Für 180-190€ bekommst du nen i5 8400, der ist schneller als jeder i7 mit 4 Kernen.


----------



## Sourcesys (23. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Preise von mehr als 80² für nen i7 Sandy sidn nicht mehr zeitgemäß, den Zahn kannst jedem Verkäufer ziehen, genauso wie Preise von mehr als 130-140€ für nen i7 4770k



Sehe ich auch so, aber das will nunmal niemand zugeben, deshalb zieht das auch nicht. Die Preise für gebrauchte Hardware ist FÜRCHTERLICH! Das will aber kein Verkäufer zugeben.
Ich gucke hin und wieder bei Ebay, kleinanzeigen und im Marktplace diverser Foren vorbei, da sind Preise von 120-140€ für nen i7 SandyBridge ganz "normal", (400€ für 980ti oder 240€ für eine GTX 970. lol)

Und da nehm ich doch eher einen alten 6/12 Schinken für 20€ als so eine Sandy Bridge für 120€ mit nur 4/8.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Oktober 2017)

im HWL wechseln i7 2600 und 2700 unter 100€ den besitzer, im Normalfall,
1155 Platinen liegen da so grob bei 60-70€, was auch noch ansatzweise realistisch ist.

wenn man ehrlich ist, ist ein preis von 100€ für nen 1366-Unterbau heute auch irrsinn, wenn es nicht gerade ein Rampage 2 Extreme, UD7 oder sowas ist. Eigentlich ist da der Preis nicht zu rechtfertigen.

Ich hab für meinen Xeon E3 1231V3 aber vor Monaten schon nur 128€ bezahlt. Und das bei Ebay. Das ist also realistisch, da unter 115€ zu bleiben, heute.
Ein i5 8400 ist eben das Argument. Der ist selbst dem Ryzen 5 1600x in Sachen Preis voraus.


----------



## drizzler (23. Oktober 2017)

Na aber ihr muesst auch mal die Gesamtkosten betrachten. 
Will ich jetzt auf 6 Kerne umruesten, dann biste gute 400 Euro + los, weil die Ramspreise so kacke sind. Egal ob Intel oder AMD.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Oktober 2017)

Ram Hast du bei allen Plattformen.


----------



## maCque (23. Oktober 2017)

Gelöscht


----------



## drizzler (23. Oktober 2017)

ja sicher, nur dass ddr3 inklusive gebrauchtmarkt zu wesentlich enspannteren preisen zu bekommen ist im vergleich zu ddr4, zumal ramspeed fuer gaming ja eh so gut wie keine rolle spielt.


----------



## megasthenes (24. Oktober 2017)

Ist auch eine Frage der Geduld. DDR4 ist so extrem neu jetzt auch nicht mehr und man stolpert in den Marktplätzen immer mal über ganz gute Angebote. Nur eBay kannste da komplett vergessen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Oktober 2017)

Mal ne doofe Frage, gibt es n Dual Board mit mindestens 4 mal PCIe 16x?

Hätte ne blöde Idee für n Folding-Projekt.


----------



## Knogle (24. Oktober 2017)

Es gibt sogar ein Board mit 8x PCIe x16 und 2x 5520 Chipsatz


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Oktober 2017)

Achja, bezahlbar sollte es sein, und in halbwegs normale Cases sollte es auch passen.


----------



## Knogle (24. Oktober 2017)

E-ATX in Ordnung?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Oktober 2017)

Denke ja 

Was hast du da an Modellen?


----------



## Knogle (24. Oktober 2017)

Sowas in Richtung Supermicro X8DTH-iF

Hat ein Kollege vor kurzem fuer 120 geschossen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Oktober 2017)

Des mir n bissi teuer :/

Sockel 15...?
Will nur möglichst günstig n Dual-CPU mit möglichst viel PCIe


----------



## drizzler (24. Oktober 2017)

diverse lga 771 haben 4 pcie, kann aber sein dass die teilweise 1.1 sind


----------



## Sourcesys (25. Oktober 2017)

Gibt es ein unterschied zwischen dem msi pro-e und pro ohne e? :O

nvm, auf Seite 1052 stehts


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Oktober 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> diverse lga 771 haben 4 pcie, kann aber sein dass die teilweise 1.1 sind


Ist nur leider etwas zu schwach pro Kern


----------



## Luki1994 (25. Oktober 2017)

Ich befinde mich momentan im Zwiespalt. Ich hätte nach wie vor irrsinnig gerne ein 1366er Mainboard + X5650 und stehe vor der Entscheidung, mir ein MSI X58 PRO für 99 Euronen zu holen oder ne andere Plattform zu holen.. (nix neues) Bin somit auch für andere, gebrauchte/alte Plattformen offen, nur meine Suchen am Gebrauchtmarkt wollen nicht so richtig fruchten.. und dieser verdammte X5650 geht mir nicht aus dem Kopf


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Oktober 2017)

Vergiss den 5650, das ist wirklich nur für Fans noch was, selbst n ryzen 5 1500x kann schon fast alles besser.


----------



## Luki1994 (25. Oktober 2017)

Nen Ryzen 1600 hab ich eh im Hauptsystem... will ja ne kleine Spielerei nebenbei  ein Zweitsystem welches ich in der Arbeit als Testumgebung verwenden kann.


----------



## drizzler (25. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Vergiss den 5650, das ist wirklich nur für Fans noch was, selbst n ryzen 5 1500x kann schon fast alles besser.



naja


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Oktober 2017)

Der Spaßfaktor nicht, richtig, aber mit fixem RAM und bei 4GHz bist du mit dem x5650 nur in extrem MT-lastigen Szenarien schneller, dazu kommt die moderne Plattform bei Ryzen.


----------



## kmf (25. Oktober 2017)

Ich glaub net, dass der 5650 mit 4ghz so viel weniger im ST leistet wie ein Ryzen 1500x.
 Klar mehr Strom braucht er. Aber wenn man die ollen Kamellen noch rumliegen hat, was spricht dagegen. Nur brauchbare 1366er Boards sind teuer. Wenn ich mir eins anschaffen müsste, würde ich heute auch von so was Abstand nehmen. Lohnt einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## Knogle (25. Oktober 2017)

Ich bezweifle dass man mit 1366 an die 160 CB Single Core von nem R5 1600 rankommt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Oktober 2017)

ST von Ryzen ist 150+, das ist mit 1366 schon nur noch mit extrem hohem Takt machbar, 160 nur mit N2.


----------



## masturbinho (26. Oktober 2017)

Moin moin!

Zugegeben, ich habe mich etwas von diesem Thread anstecken lassen bei der Suche nach einem günstigen Zweit- bzw. Bastel-PC.

Nun habe ich einen (in meinen Augen) günstigen Komplett-Rechner für umgerechnet EUR 280 ersteigert mit folgenden Komponenten:

Gehäuse : Corsair Vengeance C70 Schwarz
Netzteil : Thermaltake 650W
Mainboard : Gigabyte X58A-UD5 ( LGA 1366 )
Prozessor : I7 Extreme 975
Kühler : Alpenföhn Atlas
Ram : Corsair ( 6x2 GB )( 12GB )
Sound : X-FI
SSD : Kingston 120GB
HDD : 400GB
Laufwerk : DVD Brenner
Grafikkarte : GIGABYTE R9 270X WindForce ( 2 GB )

Geplant wäre nun, die CPU durch einen 6-Core Xeon zu ersetzen, dabei habe ich folgende Auswahl:

- Intel Xeon X5650 (2,66/3.06 GHz) für rund 42 EUR
- Intel Xeon X5660 (2.8/3.2 Ghz) für rund 48 EUR
- Intel Xeon X5670 (2.93/3.33 Ghz) für rund 57 EUR
- Intel Xeon X5675 (3.06 GHz - 3.46 GHz) für rund 85 EUR

Nun wollte ich fragen, welche dieser CPUs sich am ehesten lohnen würde? Natürlich soll das gute Ding noch übertaktet werden (andere Kühlung ist auch vorgesehen), nicht bis zur Kotzgrenze - aber das Ziel wäre schon, die CPU irgendwo zwischen 3.8 - 4 GHz laufen zu lassen. 
Ich denke der Aufpreis für den X5675 lohnt sicht nicht - doch wie sieht's bei den anderen aus?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab mal grob überschlagen, offenbar wirklich kein schlechter Preis 

Thema Kühler:
Würde erst mal mit dem testen, die 32nm Prozessoren sind recht genügsam.

CPU:
Den Gigabyte ist die CPU normal recht egal, ich glaube auch, dass die die TDP-Grenze ignorieren, ich hab jedenfalls keien Probleme mit der all-Core-Turbo-Stufe bei meinen GA-Brettern.

3,8-4GHz sollte eher Schongang sein, udn das sehe ich dann auch mit nem Atlas machbar, so schlecht ist der gar nicht.

Die GPU muss noch getauscht werden, wenn du spielen willst, die wäre mir dann doch zu lahm.

Netzteil:
Nicht unbedingt meine Wahl für 1366. Ich halte von den Thermaltake nichts!

RAM:
6x 2GB werden sicher laufen, aber wenn du an 3x 8GB oder so kommst, mach des ruhig, gerade, wenn die auch etwas mehr Takt vertragen. die 2Gb Module sind wahrscheinlich nur 1333er? Welche CL? Wenn es schon Hochtakt-Riegel sidn, ind die aber ok, denn bei den 4GB Modulen hatte ich bisher eher Probleme hohen Takt bei niedriger CL zu halten, als bei den 2GB-Modulen.
Habe im Benchtable 2Gb Module, die auch CL8 bei 2000MHz schaffen.


----------



## bruderbethor (26. Oktober 2017)

Welcher Xeon sich lohnt, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber mein X5675 war ein spontankauf. War 75€ Teuer ... naja reden wir nicht drüber XD Jedenfalls kann man dem Ding recht einfach 4.5 Ghz entlocken, das wird dann aber doch recht warm. Meiner läuft aktuell 4,3 Ghz und das super stabil und mit max 71° in Prime  Jemand der sich tatsächlich gut auskennt könnte sicher noch etwas mehr "Feintuning" betreiben. Mir reichts so und ich bin echt zufrieden mit dem ollen Xeon  Um aber mal auf deine Frage zurück zu kommen. mein X5675 läuft nur auf einem 22 Multi somit wäre auch ein kleinerer Xeon möglich gewesen.

vg Ben


----------



## zooky (27. Oktober 2017)

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P gemacht? Er erkennt zwar den cpu aber ich kann ihn nicht bis 3,5Ghz übertakten. Mache ich etwas falsch oder liegt das tatsächlich am board? Falls ich ihn tatsächlich nicht höher bekomme würde ich von meinem i7 920 @ 3,6Ghz doch auf nen 4690k wechseln..


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Oktober 2017)

das ud4p hab ich da, das ist super, das liegt dann ziemlich sicher an den Settings. Hab damit bisher imme rgut takten können, meinen X5560 hatte ich auf den Board schon bei 4,44GHz


----------



## zooky (27. Oktober 2017)

hmm komisch... dann probier ich mal weiter aus... aber evtl funktioniert es mit einem x5560 aber mit einem x5650 nicht? Welches bios hast du denn drauf?
Wäre cool wenn ich es doch iwie schaffe... denn wenn mich nicht alles täuscht müsste der x5650 deutlich flotter in spielen sein als der 4690k...?!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Oktober 2017)

ob der flotter ist, kommt aufs spiel an.

eigentlic müsste das gehen, einen x5650 hatte ich aber nie auf dem UD4p


----------



## zooky (27. Oktober 2017)

hmm .. hab eben im Netz gelesen das viele das Problem mit dem UD4P haben.. scheinbar klappt das einfach nicht. Ich probiere heute noch etwas rum und wenn es nicht klappt nehme in nen 4690k + nen Gugabyte G1 Sniper z87.. kostet mich nichts wenn ich meine Komponenten wieder verkaufe..sollte dann trotzdem flotter sein als mein i7 920


----------



## drizzler (27. Oktober 2017)

lad mal hier bitte dein bios hoch welches du nutzen moechtest.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Oktober 2017)

Moin,

welches Bios hast du drauf?

Mit dem i7 920 bist du, je nach Takt etwas langsamer bis etwas schneller als der i5, sofern das Game mit mehr als 4 Threads arbeiten kann 
Der 5650 hat quasi das gleiche Problem, wenn du nur 4 Threads nutzen kannst, rennt der i5 weg, sind es mehr als 4 Threads, kann der Xeon natürlich auch Punkten.

Im Luxx hat wer diese Kombi laufen, es kann sein, dass man besser das Beta Bios nimmt, weil da die Microcodes der hexas drin sind.

Und noch eine Anmerkung, mit GA Boards hab ich immer das gefühl, das man etwa smehr QPI-Spannung braucht, um hoch zu kommen, mein E5620 will ab etwa 3200MHz Uncore doch nen massiven Sprung in der QPI Spannung, das könnte evtl. auch ein Thema sein.

Poste mal deine Settings wenn du nicht weiter kommst.


----------



## zooky (27. Oktober 2017)

OK danke. Ich schau gleich mal daheim. Ich poste auch mal meine i7 920 settings.. evtl bekomm ich den ja doch auch auf 4,0 und dann kann ich auch einfach zur Not den benutzen


----------



## drizzler (27. Oktober 2017)

link zum bios oder lads hier mal hoch bitte


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Oktober 2017)

wozu, das letzte Bios der UD4P (F14p) ist inklusive der Sechskern-Microcodes.


----------



## zooky (27. Oktober 2017)

jo ist das F14p. Bin noch arbeiten kann deshalb kein Bild posten


----------



## drizzler (27. Oktober 2017)

der mc wird aber vermutlich maximal rev 12  oder 13 sein, gibt noch 2 neuere, vll klappts ja damit. auf der der gigabyte seite wird mir nix angezeigt.


----------



## maCque (28. Oktober 2017)

Ist das beim MSI Pro E eigentlich normal der das Uncore Teile immer 1:2 zum RAM ist? Ich dachte bei den Xeons würde da auch 1:1,5 oder so reichen und ich würd den gern runter nehmen... kann den Multi dafür aber leider nicht ändern. Ich hab extra keinen X5650 gekauft um den Uncorebug zu vermeiden und nun hab ich doch nen festen Teiler ...


----------



## LordEliteX (28. Oktober 2017)

Das der fest ist, liegt am Board. Das ist leider ein Bug bei dem MSI Board.
Bei den E-Xeons ist das nicht der Fall.

Bei Asus Board musste ich aber auch 1:2 nehmen. Ist auch Cpu abhängig anscheinend.


----------



## maCque (28. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe ja einen E5649 gekauft damit das nicht passiert, so wie es hier oft angeraten wird. Nun ist der Teiler aber trotzdem immer auf 1:2 ... ​


----------



## megasthenes (28. Oktober 2017)

Welches BIOS? Das aktuellste erlaubte auch mit E5649 bei mir keine Anpassung mehr beim Uncore-Teiler. 

Die vorletzte BIOS-Version hingegen machte das mit.


----------



## maCque (29. Oktober 2017)

Ufff ... das wäre ja der Abfuck. Habe extra vorm OC nochmal nen Update gemacht ... ich setze den mal auf die vorherige Version zurück, danke für den Hinweis! Mal gucken ob es was nützt.


----------



## drizzler (29. Oktober 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle dass man mit 1366 an die 160 CB Single Core von nem R5 1600 rankommt



hatte peak 155 bei 5ghz allcore. denke wenn ich 4,6 mit turbo auf 5ghz fuer 2 kerne laufen lassen wuerde, dann waere das sogar mit halbwegs humanem vcore machtbar.

die 150/160 hat ryzen ja auch nur per OC auf 3,9 / 4ghz, ob nu manuell oder per XFR


----------



## megasthenes (29. Oktober 2017)

Was frisst der denn bei 5GHz?

Bin jetzt ne Woche auf Ryzen und merke dann schon, dass die Heizung im Arbeitszimmer mehr zu tun hat


----------



## fuma.san (30. Oktober 2017)

Respekt wenn du deinen auf 5 Ghz bekommst. 

Ich hab bei 4,6 Ghz auf gehört, da war ich schon über 1,45V was mir für 24/7 zu viel ist. ^^


----------



## drizzler (30. Oktober 2017)

Allcore brauchter auch 1,6v. Also auch nix für den Alltag. System ist aktuell aber auch zerlegt,  daher kann ich auch nicht sagen wie der Verbrauch ist.


----------



## Ground (3. November 2017)

Bei meinem e5649 läuft der Turbo nicht mehr seit ich mit 250 BCLK und Turbo an versucht hab Cinebench laufen zu lassen (Spoiler: Bluescreen). Ist aber auch okay, die 4,2 GHz die immernoch stabil sind reichen auch noch. 

Hab grade auf ebay 10 e5640er ersteigert - 12,50€+5€ Versand. Mal sehen was die taugen. Mein aktuelles Limit beim BCLK hängt am PCIe Clock, wie hoch kann ich den mit Graka dran treiben ohne mir große Sorgen machen zu müssen?


----------



## drizzler (3. November 2017)

Das sind aber 4kerner. (-:


----------



## Ground (3. November 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> Das sind aber 4kerner. (-:



10 Stück und sie sollten noch kühler als die 6 Kerner laufen  sind eh nur zum basteln.


----------



## maCque (4. November 2017)

Wie testet man den PCIE am besten auf Stabilität? Alltagsbetrieb?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. November 2017)

Ground die sollten eigentlich 4,4GHz+ erreichen können.


----------



## Ground (5. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ground die sollten eigentlich 4,4GHz+ erreichen können.



Mitm Multi von 20 sollten auf meinem MSI board 4,8 zu schaffen sein, 240 BCLK haben meine 3 Xeons schon alle geschafft (e5620, l5640 und e5649). Denke der limitierende Faktor ist jetzt der PCIe Takt, und ich finds unangenehm den auf über 110 zu schieben... Hab nicht wirklich Lust den Rest meiner HW zu braten. Gibts da was womit man sowas verhindern könnte (hatte schon gedacht nen PCI -> Sata Adapter und ne PCI GPU zu kaufen, aber kA ob das ne gute Idee ist...)?


----------



## drizzler (5. November 2017)

pci gpu hab ich fuer so spaeße auch und am msi kannst du auch ne alte ide platte anschliesen die dann meines Wissens nach am pci takt hängt.


----------



## Ground (5. November 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> pci gpu hab ich fuer so spaeße auch und am msi kannst du auch ne alte ide platte anschliesen die dann meines Wissens nach am pci takt hängt.



Welche PCI GPU ist denn zu empfehlen? IDE HDD hab ich noch in der Garage gefunden, sollte noch funktionieren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. November 2017)

Pci alles was du bekommst, mehr als n bild können die eh nicht.


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. November 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> pci gpu hab ich fuer so spaeße auch und am msi kannst du auch ne alte ide platte anschliesen die dann meines Wissens nach am pci takt hängt.



Möglich, dass das woanders so gehandhabt wird, beim MSI aber auf jeden Fall nicht. Dort kommt ein PCIe zu SATA2/PATA Controller zum Einsatz.


----------



## Ground (6. November 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Möglich, dass das woanders so gehandhabt wird, beim MSI aber auf jeden Fall nicht. Dort kommt ein PCIe zu SATA2/PATA Controller zum Einsatz.



Wie würde es mit einer PCI->IDE Karte aussehen? Sollte klappen, oder?


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. November 2017)

Das sollte gehen, ja. Schnell ist aber definitiv anders


----------



## drizzler (6. November 2017)

alles fuer den baseclock !


----------



## Ground (6. November 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Das sollte gehen, ja. Schnell ist aber definitiv anders



Ist ja nur fürs benchen 

Hmm, hat hier wer aus Knogle das schon ausprobiert?
[How-To]Turbo auf allen Kernen, bei jeder Intel CPU, egal ob H- oder Z Board aktivieren

Finde den "add Address" Reiter nicht...


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. November 2017)

Weiß ich doch 

Ich habe letztens mal wieder ein System mit IDE Platte aufgesetzt, man ist mittlerweile echt SSD-verwöhnt - und da waren die Systeme noch frisch und booteten recht zügig, trotzdem dauert es Ewigkeiten im Vergleich dazu^^

Zu dem Turbothema kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## Ground (6. November 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Möglich, dass das woanders so gehandhabt wird, beim MSI aber auf jeden Fall nicht. Dort kommt ein PCIe zu SATA2/PATA Controller zum Einsatz.



Hab grad mal im BIOS rumgeguckt, gibt da nen Modus mit dem IDE über PCI laufen soll... Kann nachher mal nen Foto machen.


----------



## drizzler (6. November 2017)

Na dann  Der Reiter den du suchst ist user im CPU MSR Fenster.


----------



## Ground (6. November 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> Na dann  Der Reiter den du suchst ist user im CPU MSR Fenster.



https://i.imgur.com/TF4d4MS.png
https://i.imgur.com/CXHcP83.png

Ich sehs immernoch nicht. Falsche Version vllt?


----------



## drizzler (6. November 2017)

Hab zwar ne aeltere grad drauf, aber du bist blind  

Der Button neben der Speicherdiskette


----------



## Ground (6. November 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> Hab zwar ne aeltere grad drauf, aber du bist blind
> 
> Der Button neben der Speicherdiskette



Hmm, instant Bluescreen wenn ich auf "DONE" klicke...kA was das Problem ist.
Genau diese Adressen hab ich hinzugefügt:
0x1AD
0x199
0x198
0x197

Wenn ich die einzeln hinzufüge tritt der Bluescreen beim hinzufügen von 0x197 auf...


----------



## drizzler (7. November 2017)

bissl off : hat jemand eine Quelle fuer 1336 Sockelschutze um die 1 Euro rum? CPUs sind ja sonst preiswerter als Sockelschutz


----------



## Ground (7. November 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> bissl off : hat jemand eine Quelle fuer 1336 Sockelschutze um die 1 Euro rum? CPUs sind ja sonst preiswerter als Sockelschutz


Ersteiger dir einfach ne Handvoll e56**, hab grade 10 e5640s für 12,50€+5€ Versand bekommen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. November 2017)

Zu teuer, die Dual Cores wären sicher billiger.


----------



## drizzler (7. November 2017)

ja gibt 10 stueck w3503 fuer 20 euro, aber so viele brauche ich nicht 

Edit 10


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. November 2017)

Wozu brauchst du denn nen Sockelschutz? Ich klebe immer einfach braunes Tesa Band schön straff drüber, das passt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. November 2017)

ich nehm auch gern noch ne Stück feste Pappe dazwischen 

aber eigentlich gibt man 1366 Hardware nicht ab, und im Karton im Regal braucht´s keinen Sockelschutz


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. November 2017)

Stimmt beim Verkauf höchstens - aber das macht man ja nicht, schon richtig erkannt


----------



## bruderbethor (9. November 2017)

Ich habe kürzlich ein RAM Upgrade gemacht und im Zuge dessen ein paar CinebenchR15 Loops durchgeführt. Ich bin etwas erstaunt, dass mein Xeon trotz der 4,3Ghz nur rund 930 Punkte erreicht.  Kann das am etwas mäßigen Uncore-Takt liegen ? Ich habe 195x18 also ca. 3510Mhz ... Oder täusche ich mich und die 930 Punkte sind ganz normal?  
Vg Ben


----------



## drizzler (9. November 2017)

ne das ist schon was wenig. mit nem gut einstellten 4ghz oc uebertrifft man die 930 schon. post mal deine settings.


----------



## bruderbethor (9. November 2017)

Kommt mir eben auch so vor... zumal mit 4,4 Ghz über 1000 drin waren  naja ich poste es wenn ich zuhause bin.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. November 2017)

Ramtakt? Latenzen?


----------



## bruderbethor (9. November 2017)

1600Mhz (1560) 7/7/7/24


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. November 2017)

Geht der letzte noch runter? Das hat ggf. Einfluss.


----------



## Ground (9. November 2017)

Ach, wenn hier grade von Cinebench gesprochen wird:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. November 2017)

SingleThread auch gemessen?


----------



## Ground (9. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> SingleThread auch gemessen?



Ne, ist direkt nach dem Bench abgeschmiert 
Ausserdem ging der Turbo nicht richtig, also sonderlich spannend wäre das Ergebnis nicht. Denke mal wenn meine e5640s ankommen versuch ich mich mal an Singlecore


----------



## Knogle (9. November 2017)

Die E5649 sind OC Monster


----------



## Ground (9. November 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Die E5649 sind OC Monster



Hast du irgendeinen Trick um den Multi über 19 zu bekommen? Dein Trick mit RWEverything funktioniert nicht so recht, bekomme beim hinzufügen der letzten Addresse sofort nen Bluescreen.


----------



## Knogle (9. November 2017)

Wollen wir mal mit Teamviewer morgen schauen? 

Sonst BCLK weiter hoch. Welches Board?


----------



## Ground (9. November 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Wollen wir mal mit Teamviewer morgen schauen?
> 
> Sonst BCLK weiter hoch. Welches Board?



MSI x58 Pro-E. 250 schaffe ich schon beim BCLK  Teamviewer können wir mal machen, vor Montag wird das bei mir aber leider nichts da ich auswärts bin.


----------



## Knogle (9. November 2017)

Alles klar^^ 260MHz sollten beim BCLK auch beim 6 Kerner gehen, kriegen wir hin


----------



## bruderbethor (10. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Geht der letzte noch runter? Das hat ggf. Einfluss.



Ich habe es leider gestern nicht mehr an den Rechner geschafft. Ist eigentlich 10/10/10/30 er Speicher ... sind also schon schärfer als Standard  Vielleicht sollte ich mit weiterem Gebastel auch auf meine neu SSD warten. Dann ist das System Frisch und kann ordentlich justiert werden. Nichts desto trotz erscheint mir die Leistung für 4,3 GHz etwas zu niedrig, zumindest im CB15. Zwingend ist aber das mein System 100% stabil ist, denn der Rechner ist tatsächlich in Verwendung und keine Benchmark Maschine 

Vg Ben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2017)

Hi Ben, dann versuch mal 8-8-8-24, wenn das nicht geht mit 7-7-7-21

man muss sich immer vor Augen halten, dass diese Latenzwerte, wenn die doof zusammenkommen zu weiteren Wartecyclen führen können 
Außerdem ist wichtig ob die Single Rank oder Dual-Rang Module nutzt, denn erstere sind langsamer und brauchen doch mehr Takt für die gleiche Leistung, ...


----------



## bruderbethor (10. November 2017)

Es handelt sich um 3 dieser Module:
8GB HyperX FURY blau DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Single - DDR3-1600 (PC3-12800U) | Mindfactory.de
somit 3x 8GB Dual-Ranked. Jedoch sind die originalen Timings mit 10/10/10/30 spezifiziert. Meine 9/9/9/24 stellt somit schon eine Verschärfung dar. Meinst du man sollte da wirklich auf 21 runter gehen? Profitiert der CB15 so stark von den Speichertimings ?


----------



## drizzler (10. November 2017)

Ja Speichertakt /  Latenzen und Uncore machen schon viel aus, aber erklären alleine nicht deine fehlenden 80 bis 100 Punkte. Deswegen poste doch mal bitte deine kompletten Settings.

sitz grad an einem ivy-bridge-ep OC auf x79, im Vergleich doch ziemlich langweilig und eingeschraenkt ^^.


----------



## bruderbethor (10. November 2017)

Mache ich sobald ich weg vom Arbeits-PC komme. Settigs die ich aus dem Kopf sagen kann sind:

CPU Clock Ratio [22]
QPI Clock Ratio [36]
Uncore Clock Ratio [18]
BLK [195]
Memory Freq. [1560Mhz]
Turbo Boost Tech [Auto]
CPU Core Enebled [All]
CPU Multithreading [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) [Auto]
C3/C6/C7 [Dis.]
CPU Termal Monitor [Dis.]
CPUEIST [Dis.]
PROCHOST [Dis.]

X.M.P. [Dis.]
Performance Enhance [Extreme]
DRAM Timing Selectable [Quick]
Timings : 7/7/7/24
DRam Voltage: 1.55V

CPU Vcore: 1.375V
QPI Voltage: 1.335V

fehlt was ? Vielleicht macht mein Windoof ja irgendwas im HG das ich bis jetzt noch nicht auf dem Schirm hatte ... ich muss mal nachsehen.

Vg Ben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2017)

performance enhanced auf adv oder normal senken, extreme ist bei mir nur murks. und senk mal bitte den Uncore leicht, ggf. bist du schon im ECC-Korrektur-Betrieb.
Wenn das greift verlierst du nur Leistung.


----------



## bruderbethor (10. November 2017)

Den Uncore hatte ich extra von 17 (minimal einstellbar) auf (18) angehoben um evtl. etwas mehr Leistung raus zu holen. Ich habe keinen Unterschied zw. 17 und 18 feststellen können. Das andere werde ich mal einstellen, danke 

vg Ben


----------



## drizzler (10. November 2017)

Das was Chris meint haette ich jetzt auch vermutet. Was mich aber wundert ist, dass du den Uncore nicht tiefer als 17 stellen kannst, weil das immer noch 2+1 : 1 im Verhaeltnis zum Ram ist und man selbst beim "uncore bug" ja zumindestminimal 2:1 einstellen kann. Welche Biosversion nutzt du? Waere mir nicht bekannt, dass bei den GA X58 von Gigabyte ein uncorebug bestuende.

Zum anderen : warum nutzt du den 22 CPU Multi?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2017)

Hat es normal auch nicht, könnte aber am x5675 liegen.


----------



## drizzler (10. November 2017)

Hab ja selbst auch einen aufm X58A-OC. Denke nicht, dass es per se an der CPU liegt, sondern vermutlich eher am Bios / aelteren Microcode.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2017)

Na n f13/f14 bios wäre schon gut.


----------



## bruderbethor (11. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Na n f13/f14 bios wäre schon gut.



Tut mir leid ... der Uncore steht auf 13 ! Wenn man alles aus dem Gedächtnis macht XD Also !! 13 !!

Hab den Ram nun von "Extrem" auf Standart und Die latenzen aus 7/7/7/21 verschärft. der erste CB15 kam aber dennoch nur auf 935Pkt. Ich muss wahrscheinlich echt das Windoof mal neu aufsetzen ...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. November 2017)

ah, ok, das ist dann auch eher passiger, denn 18 bei 195MHz BCLK, rechner mal  das wären fast 3,6GHz,

Aber mit 13 ist der Uncore viel zu langsam.


----------



## bruderbethor (11. November 2017)

Also setzte ich den mal auf 15...16 oder wie?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. November 2017)

Besser, jupp.


----------



## commodore128d (11. November 2017)

Vielleicht erinnert ihr euch ja noch an mich ... Son Typ mit nem Sabertooth das nichmehr bootet ...
Naja ... ES LEBT WIEDER!
Nach Stunden googlen hab ich herausgefunden, das manchmal der Sound Chip den Geist aufgibt und dann das Booten untebricht ...
Ich hab den Chip ausgelötet und jetzt läuft es ...
jetzt muss ich erstmal ne CPU suchen


----------



## bruderbethor (12. November 2017)

Mein x5675 spuckt jetzt bei 4,3 Ghz zumindest 975 CP15 Pkt. aus. Unter last wird er (winter sei dank) nicht wärmer als 61°C  Ich denke ich bin zufrieden 

danke euch, vg Ben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2017)

Das klingt besser


----------



## commodore128d (12. November 2017)

Ich hab jetzt n E5630 gefunden ...
Schnell mal hingepfuschte 4.3 GHz laufen, maximal 67 Grad mit nem Corsair A70 ...
Prinzipiell bin ich zufrieden, aber mehr geht immer oder? D
Wenn der seinen Prime Parkour durch hat, geb ich mal die Settings durch dann könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen ...^^


----------



## commodore128d (12. November 2017)

Entschuldigung für den Doppelpost, ich kann irgendwie nicht mehr bearbeiten ...
Jedenfalls ist er mir bei 4.4 GHz abgeschimiert mit dem angehängten Bluescreen. CPU Spannung hab ich vollkommen Rücksichtslos wahrscheinlich viel zu krass brutal aufgedreht aber naja ...^^
Meine Settiungs hängen an.
Nochmal kurz di eSpecs:

Corsair A70
E5630
Sabertooth X58
12 GB (3x4) HyperX 1600
GTX570
Delta PSU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2017)

Cpu-pll ist extrem, runter damit, 2,2 ghz ist humbug, 1.8 - 1.85 meinetwegen, aber das ?


----------



## Knogle (12. November 2017)

IOH, ICH und QPI Voltage sind aber bisschen mau


----------



## commodore128d (12. November 2017)

@Chris Bin jetzt auf 1.9 runter, meine 4.4GHz sind trotzdem nicht stabil. Crashen mit dem selben Vluescreen.
@Knogle QÜI ist jetzt 1.35, IOH 1.3 und ICH geht nicht höher als 1.4


----------



## Ground (13. November 2017)

So, meine 10 e5640er sind angekommen, mal sehen was die so schaffen. 
Knogle, du hattest angeboten mir heute mal zu helfen nen bissel höher zu kommen mit dem Takt, können wir damit noch ein paar Tage warten? Habe einen Fractal Kelvin s36 gekauft, der sollte die Tage ankommen (konnte für 35€ nicht nein sagen).


----------



## drizzler (13. November 2017)

Neues  Spielzeug


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. November 2017)

nice one, erzähl mal wies läuft.


----------



## drizzler (13. November 2017)

werd ich machen , sobald mein x79 steht (im Moment dicke Wand @ 4,3ghz wohl leider boardbedingt GB UP4). Pack dann mal meinen X5675 drauf um einen Vergleich zum X58A-OC zu haben. Denk mal aber die tun sich nix.


----------



## ASD_588 (13. November 2017)

Irgendwie ist mein lezter Post untergegangen deshalb frage ich nochmal um hilfe. 

Hat jemand erfahrung mit folgenden xeons?

Sockel 2011 - 0

E5 1650 V2 6x  
E5 1660 V2 6x
E5 1680 V2 8x

Den ich hätte lust mir so eine cpu zu holen und sie dan zu übertakten, 
nur ich bin mit nicht sicher den einige sagen das man dafü ein spezielles bios benötigt bzw ein "illegales" damit man die cpu übertakten kann.

Den 1650 V2 gibs für 170€.
Intel Xeon E5-1650v2 Hexa Core Processor CPU >3,9GHz LGA 2011 @ Core i7 extrem   | eBay


----------



## Ground (13. November 2017)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist mein lezter Post untergegangen deshalb frage ich nochmal um hilfe.
> 
> Hat jemand erfahrung mit folgenden xeons?
> 
> ...


Ja, die sind unlocked und sollten auf normalen x79 boards funktionieren. Nur leider sind die boards deutlich teurer - mit Ryzen kommst du billiger weg...


----------



## ASD_588 (13. November 2017)

> Ja, die sind unlocked und sollten auf normalen x79 boards funktionieren.  Nur leider sind die boards deutlich teurer - mit Ryzen kommst du  billiger weg...



Das stimmt aber am ryzen fehlt mir das übertaktungspotential und ich juckt es schon in den fingern so ein projekt zu starten.

Die neueren ab V3 kann man anscheinend nicht mehr übertakten wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. November 2017)

Der Ryzen ist trotz weniger Takt am ende nicht wirklich langsamer.


----------



## drizzler (14. November 2017)

Wenn du das Board nicht halbwegs guenstig bekommst und schnellen ddr3 Ram dein Eigen nennst, dann wuerde ich auch eher zu Ryzen greifen oder eben bei X58 bleiben. Habe das Board fuer unter 100 bekommen und meinen 1650 v2 fuer glatte 100. Der macht bei 4,3 ghz in CB 160+ ST und 1160 + MT mit 2133/2400 Ram. Mehr hab ich noch nicht getestet, da ich im Moment immer noch versuche die kack 4,3 zu brechen ohne Spannungskeule, aber anscheinend Board nicht ganz so pralle oder die CPU (denke aber eher Board da noch andere Leute das Problem hatten mit dem Board). 
In der Regel sollten die Teile 4,4 -4,6 mit 24/7 Spannug machen.

die e1650 (60( 80) v1/v2 sind unlocked fuer Sockel 2011 und du kannst sie quasi auf jedem Board ocen.. Angeblich gibt es zumindest fuer das X79 Sabertooth ein Biosmod, welche dort fuer locked cpus  die Turbomultis allcore nutzbar macht. Habe mich damit jetzt aber noch nicht weiter beschaeftigt.


----------



## ASD_588 (14. November 2017)

Im moment hab ich nen 2500k @4,6 auf nen asrock z77 extreme6, er kommt langsam etwas in die jahre.

DDR3 haätte ich vorhanden wen ich auf ryzen wechseln würde dann müste ich mir den teuren DDR4 ram kaufen und das wären mal eben 150€ extra kosten bei nur 16gb wobei ich richtung 32gb tendiere.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. November 2017)

Kauf dir lieber nen i7zum z77, und gut.
Ich würde da nicht auf n Sidegrade gehen, dazu ist 2011 zu teuer.


----------



## ASD_588 (14. November 2017)

Die i7 kosten noch immer 100€.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. November 2017)

Ja, und? Passt ja bei nem K auch. 2011 bringt kaum mehr und kostet ewig viel.

Nebenbei, das hier ist der 1366 Theead  [emoji14]


----------



## m4758406 (14. November 2017)

Hallo, bin neu hier 

Hab meinem Cousin geholfen sein beinah 10 jahre altes Board 775 + E8400 für Win7 etwas lauffähiger zu machen.
Möglichst kostengünstig weil er spielt damit nicht.
Erst so bin ich auf die Idee gekommen einen Xeon L5430 für ~13 € über Aliexpress zu kaufen.

Mehr Erfahrung hab ich bei sowas nicht.
Da neben mir ein leeres ATX Gehäuse und mir Sockel 775 als Ersatz- Bastelrechner zu schwach erscheint stehe ich nun bei euch 

Für Xeon L5639 (~22 €) oder X5675 (~39 €) suche ich nun ein passendes Board.
Ich bin eher der sparsame, und overclocke auch nichts, daher tendier ich eher zum L5639.

X4500(HD)+HDMI Board oder doch besser eine PCIe Grafik MSI GeForce GT 710 1GD3H LP, 1GB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI
1080p schaffen beide nur ob die x4500 für einen vielleicht zukünftigen 1440p-60hz Monitor über den normalen hdmi schafft ? denke nicht

Netzteil hätt ich dieses genommen be quiet! Pure Power 10 300W

CPU Kühler würd ich einen massiven nehmen Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition kann ich später auch bei neueren Sockel verwenden und würd den nur mit einem Lüfter betreiben, so bleibt einer als Ersatz, denkt ihr diese Kühler passen auch bei Sockel die es noch gar nicht gibt, mithilfe neuen Adapterzubehörs ?

USB 3 + SD Speicherkartenlesegerät würde ich mit sowas machen All in one - PCIe to USB3 + SD Cardreader
Ich weiss nicht wofür der kleine Stecker ist, der USB 2 Anschluss für den Cardreader ?


----------



## commodore128d (14. November 2017)

Ich liebe 1366, aber wenn kein Board da ist, Bitte nicht mehr kaufen ... Die Boards sind einfach zu teuer ... Außerdem läuft da nur DDR3.
Die Grafikkarte ist Müll ...
Schau besser nach nem gebrauchten I5 2500 oder so. Mit RAM und Board im Bundle isses billiger. Ne GPU ala GTX 560 Ti o.Ä. ist um weeelten Schneller.
EDIT: Vorallem wenns sparsam sein soll. 1366 ist alles, aber nicht sparsam...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. November 2017)

Jupp, 1366 ist weder günstig noch sparsam.
Wenns wirklich günstig sein soll, 1156, mit den i5 geht, sowohl preislich als auch Verbrauch, wobei da ne gtx 750/rx550 meine Empfehlung wäre, günstig, sparsam, ...


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. November 2017)

Wenn du nicht spielen willst und dir nicht sicher bist, ob die Intel GPU den Monitor stemmen kann, dann ist die GT 710 vollkommen i.O. bzw. perfekt. Sie unterstützt das System im Alltag und braucht praktisch keinen Strom.

Aber wozu das jetzt alles? Wenn du sparsam bist und nicht übertakten möchtest, dann ist das System genau die falsche Wahl. Arbeitest du denn richtig mit dem PC (CAD, Video-/Bildbearbeitung, usw) oder brauchst du nur was für normale Aufgaben? Wenn ja, dann kauf dir ein kleines sparsames Bundle. Gern auch von der vorletzten oder vorvorletzten CPU-Generation, da sparst du schon gut und hast praktisch keine Leistungseinbußen. Ich durfte letztens an einem kleinen Core2Duo System arbeiten, dank moderner GPU, SSD und Windows 10 absolut geschmeidig und kaum Nachteile im Alltag gegenüber einem Kaby Lake o.ä. Nur darauf achten, dass die Plattform nicht zu altbacken ist (wegen USB3.0 usw.)


----------



## m4758406 (14. November 2017)

wegen Beitrag #11578

*Sparsames System:*
€ 21,96_____CPU  Intel Xeon L5639
€ 67,33_____BOARD  LGA 1366  Intel X58  2xDDR3_16GB  PCIeX16  4xSATAII  USB 2.0
€ 38,79_____RAM  Samsung  PC3-12800R  240pin  DDR3  1600Mhz  ECC  REG  1x8GB
€ 91,93_____SSD  Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SATA
€ 28,91_____GRAFIK PCIe  MSI GeForce GT 710 1GD3H LP, 1GB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI
€ 25,21_____CPU-KÜHLER  Cooler Master Hyper T4
€ 39,79_____NETZTEIL  be quiet! Pure Power 10 300W ATX 2.4
SUMME ~350 inkl. Versand

*etwas leistungsfähiger:*
€ 38,62_____CPU  Intel Xeon X5675
€ 67,33_____BOARD  LGA 1366  Intel X58  2xDDR3_16GB  PCIeX16  4xSATAII  USB 2.0
€ 76,84_____RAM  Samsung  PC3-12800R  240pin  DDR3  1600Mhz  ECC  REG  2x8GB
€ 91,93_____SSD  Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SATA
€ 28,91_____GRAFIK PCIe  MSI GeForce GT 710 1GD3H LP, 1GB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI
€ 49,90_____CPU-KÜHLER  Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition
€ 39,79_____NETZTEIL  be quiet! Pure Power 10 300W ATX 2.4
SUMME ~430 inkl. Versand

€ 19,27_____3,5"  PCIe zu 4xUSB3 + USB2 zu Kartenleser


----------



## Iryoss (18. November 2017)

Guten Abend [emoji2]

ich hab leider en Problem mit meinem System:

MSI X58 Pro-E
Xeon X5650
4x4GB Ram 

Umd zwar funktionieren auf einmal nur noch die Schwarz makierten Ram Slots von dem Rechten Paar und Mittleren Paar das linke is komplett tot.
Hat jemand eine Idee was da grad abraucht ? 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2017)

Entweder der imc, oder du hast den Kühler ggf. verspannt fest gemacht.

Oder war die CPU draußen und der Sockel hat einen weg?


----------



## Iryoss (18. November 2017)

Ich hatte eigentlich nichts verändert seit Monaten. Deswegen verwundert es mich umso mehr das ed von jetzt auf nachher ist.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2017)

Seltsam, wie sieht das Board aus. Sauber oder mit patina?


----------



## maCque (18. November 2017)

CPU Übertaktet? Wenn ja wie stark, was genau, Settings?


----------



## Iryoss (18. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Seltsam, wie sieht das Board aus. Sauber oder mit patina?


Board is "porentief rein"[emoji6]


Und ja CPU ist Übertaktet auf 3,7ghz. Settings kann ich später oder spätestens Morgen en bild von machen. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk

Nachtrag: Bilder von den Settings


----------



## Apollon (20. November 2017)

Hallo,


hab 6 x  gskil F3-10666CL9D  4gb(also 24GB) auf meinem  asus p6t ws professional drauf leider bootet das system nicht sauber mit diesen speicher wenn der RAM voll bestückt ist.

Mit nur einem Modul bootet das System auch mit 3 Modulen, hat jemand ne Idee?
Auf dem System eine eine Geforce 960 gtx 4gb und ein xeon x5670 verbaut.

Habe gelesen das gskill lebenslange Garantie anbietet, weiß evtl jemand wann und wie lange diese greift?

Grüße

edit:
ach ja laut dieser liste:
http://ftp.tekwind.co.jp/pub/asustw/mb/socket1366/P6T_WS_PRO/Manual/P6T_WS_Professional.pdf

sollten die rams ja funktionieren.


----------



## bruderbethor (20. November 2017)

Apollon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> hab 6 x  gskil F3-10666CL9D  4gb(also 24GB) auf meinem  asus p6t ws professional drauf leider bootet das system nicht sauber mit diesen speicher wenn der RAM voll bestückt ist.
> ...



Hatte das Problem bei einem Freund und einen MSI OEM Board auch. wir haben 3 Riegel entfernt und nun ist alles wieder wie es soll. Weiß nicht woran es liegt, aber ich habe aus genau dem Grund 3x8GB statt 6x4 GB   Ich würde das Problem unter "Zicke" laufen lassen XD

Vg Ben


----------



## Apollon (20. November 2017)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> Hatte das Problem bei einem Freund und einen MSI OEM Board auch. wir haben 3 Riegel entfernt und nun ist alles wieder wie es soll. Weiß nicht woran es liegt, aber ich habe aus genau dem Grund 3x8GB statt 6x4 GB   Ich würde das Problem unter "Zicke" laufen lassen XD
> 
> Vg Ben




ich hatte das auf dem asrock x58 extreme3 auch schon mal konnte das ganze aber fixen mit manueller Einstellung der ram werte hier geht das aber nicht. evtl mache ich aber etwas falsch hab mich noch nicht sehr mit dem bios des asus auseinander gesetzt.


----------



## bruderbethor (20. November 2017)

Hast du die Module alle mal durchgetauscht (Boot mit den ersten 3 RAM- Riegeln, Boot mir den zweiten 3 RAM-Riegeln). Dann könntest du einen defekten RAM erst einmal ausschließen. Verwendest du die XMP Profile ? Kommst du mit 6 Riegeln ins Bios ? 

Vg Ben


----------



## drizzler (20. November 2017)

Wenn keins der Module defekt ist, dann versuch mal die Timings manuell zu setzen. Ich vermute naemlich, dass eins deiner verwendeten Kits Dual- oder Singleranked ist im Gegensatz zu den anderen, was in der Regel zu anderen tRFC Timings fuehrt (DualRanked hat niedrigere), was bei automatischen Settings zu Problemen fuehren kann, selbst wenn die Module nicht im gleichen Channel gemixed sind.

Hatte das Problem auch mal auf einem Asus P6X58D-E.

Also setz die Riegel alle mal einzelnd ins Board und schau welche  Timings gesetzt werden und ob sie SingleRanked oder DualRankend sind (geht mit CPUZ).


----------



## iGameKudan (20. November 2017)

Hm, zugreifen oder nicht? Mitm X5650 oben drauf hätte ich dann ja mal mehr CPU-Leistung...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. November 2017)

Wenn der Preis stimmt, auf jeden Fall.
Das Board ist schon schwer in Ordnung.


----------



## bruderbethor (20. November 2017)

Ich denke auch das alleine das Asus Brett mindestens die 100€ Wert ist wenn du es gleich wieder verkaufen wolltest  

PS. Aber du willst nicht den i7 3770K mit dem Xeon X5650 ersetzen oder doch?


----------



## iGameKudan (20. November 2017)

Überlege ich gerade, trotzdem müsste ich wohl die SSD eintauschen. Daher isses eher unwahrscheinlich, dass ich auf das Angebot des PC-Ladens zurückgreife... Leider.

Mal sehen, mit etwas Glück isses ja in ein paar Wochen noch da. Ich könnte die CPU-Leistung aber gut gebrauchen, und so ein Sechskerner drückt übertaktet halt doch auch etwas mehr Leistung wie der 3770K raus. Meine Spiele (BF4 und GTA5) können jedenfalls gut mit Multicore umgehen. 

Denke mir aber halt auch, dass alleine das Board seine 100€ schon wert ist.


----------



## bruderbethor (20. November 2017)

Ob man es wirklich beim Zocken merkt, kommt wohl sehr auf das Spiel drauf an. Wenn man viel im LR oder PS arbietet bzw. viele RAW Daten zu jpg Bildern verarbeiten will ist man mit dem 6Kerner deutlich schneller. Denn obwohl LR einen bescheidene Krückensoftware ist was Workflowgeschwindigkeit angeht, so ist der x5675 fein bei 100% Auslastung wenn die RAW Daten zu .jpg entwickelt werden  Ich würde fürs Zocken glaube ich nicht Upgraden. Bei mir war es vorher ein LGA 1156 i7 860 (3.8Ghz) ich hatte nie USB3 und SATA III. Ich denke du würdest was vermissen  vg Ben


----------



## Knogle (20. November 2017)

Ehm Kufan wie oft wechselst du dein System ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. November 2017)

Kuda, was soll es denn kosten? Vielleicht wills ja wer hier gegen eine Vermittlungsprovision?


----------



## iGameKudan (20. November 2017)

Der Kram da oben kostet wiegesagt 100€... Steht da ja aufm Schild drauf. Wenn mir dann der Versand und die Verpackungskosten (muss halt nen Karton kaufen und irgendwo Packmaterial auftreiben, hab dafür nix da) gestellt werden, wäre ich zufrieden. Ich meine, ich kann zwar derzeit Geld gebrauchen, aber ne Provision dafür zu nehmen den Kram zu kaufen und zu verschicken wäre etwas gierig. 
Alternativ: Wenn ich das Zeug das oben hätte, hätte ich theoretisch auch nen 3770K und ein Z77 Extreme 4 übrig. *g*

@Knogle: Eine neue CPU ist eh geplant, da der 3770K zum Teil die 1070Ti bottleneckt, sogar in WQHD. 

Ich bin zwar am Überlegen auf ne ganz neue Plattform umzusteigen, nur ist mir einerseits der RAM zu teuer (aktuell würde ich für 16GB DDR4-RAM ab 3000MHz quasi so viel zahlen wie für die CPU (i5-8400/8600K oder ggfs. auch nen Ryzen 7...), andererseits brauche ich nen neuen Stuhl (ein Bitfenix Shinobi ist schon ******* zu sitzen...). Also rückt das erstmal in weite Ferne - wirds zu Weihnachten dann wohl den langersehnten (gebrauchten) UHD-Screen und nen neuen Stuhl geben, wird die CPU etwas irrelevanter.

Und langsam steht halt mal wieder Basteldrang an - die 1070Ti ist da etwas langweilig, weil die bei 2050MHz dicht macht - und der 3770K läuft irgendwo zwischen 4,5-4,6GHz gegen ne Wand. Wasserkühlung wär auch ne Idee, nur brauch ich da wieder ein neues Gehäuse und ich weiß nicht wohin mit den alten. Und das liebe Geld halt. 

NOCH habe ich zum Basteln Zeit, ab Mitte Januar hocke ich in der U-Bahn-Fahrschule, da bin ich froh wenn ich noch Zeit zum zocken finde.


----------



## iGameKudan (20. November 2017)

Smile-Fail. Bitte löschen.


----------



## Apollon (21. November 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Hm, zugreifen oder nicht? Mitm X5650 oben drauf hätte ich dann ja mal mehr CPU-Leistung...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja der preis ist hot weil es heutzutage irgendwie in ist nen s1366er mit aktuellen grakas und 6core zu betreiben früher würde keiner soviel für ein 486 board ausgeben! 
aber ich gestehe das ich auch retro fan und 1366er fan bin! Das cooler an dieser Plattform ist eben das sie wirklich die langlebigste Plattform seit der Einführung des PCs ist! Und das witzige ist das wahrscheinlich ein 4ghz 12 threader noch in 3-5 Jahren alles vernünftige wieder geben kann. Glaube nämlich nicht das PCI e 4 die Welt revolutioniere wird! 

Achte bei ASUS und ASrock Boards nur bitte darauf das Du jede RAM Bank einzeln testest, hatte schon das ein oder andere wo eine RAM Bank keinen Speicher angenommen hat.
Natürlich ist das nur wichtige bei vollbestückung. Was usb 3.0 angeht bei ebay gibt es china karten mit usb type c 3.1 für 5€ inc versand! Also leute das dürfte wirklich kein problem sein! Sata 3 wird eh überbewertet, aber auch für sata 3 gibt es karten für PCIe!


----------



## bruderbethor (21. November 2017)

Apollon schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das nur wichtige bei vollbestückung. Was usb 3.0 angeht bei ebay gibt es china karten mit usb type c 3.1 für 5€ inc versand! Also leute das dürfte wirklich kein problem sein! Sata 3 wird eh überbewertet, aber auch für sata 3 gibt es karten für PCIe!



Bewerten kann das nur jeder für sich. Ich würde an einen 5€ Chinaknaller USBc 3.1 keine meiner Datengeräte hängen wollen. Hier den Sparfuchs zu mimen ist nicht sinnvoll  Also zumindest würde ich das nicht tun. Aber du hast Recht es gibt auch hier Adapterlösungen  Für mich wäre es ein No-Go für andere 0-Problemo ^^ vg Ben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. November 2017)

Na allein wenn ne usb3.1 Karte mit pcie 1x kommt, ist es eigentlich mumpitz.
4x sind eigentlich der logische Anschluss, was dann selbst bei pcie 2.0 für ausreichend speed sorgen müsste.
Aber ebe nicht mehr hin und zurück gleichzeitig.

Sata3 braucht man wirklich oft nicht zwingend, aber es kann durchaus angenehm sein, wenn man größere Dateien verarbeitet, ...

Am ende könnte man genauso argumentieren uns sagen mehr als n Core2Duo braucht es nicht


----------



## Apollon (21. November 2017)

habe hier so eine china 4x karte mit 3,1 type C kopiere 1-2 mal die woche mehrere gigabyte hin und her und es ist noch nie etwas passiert! Die Treiber werden auch automatisch von winddoof installiert, desweiteren habe ich mal gelesen das selbiger chipsatz auch auf 50€ karten verbaut wird.

Möchte noch mal kurz auf meinem board zurück kommen, im Bios werden die 24GB Wunderbar erkannt, starten tut die Kiste aber WIN nicht damit habe jedes Modul einzeln mit memtest 86+ getestet und alleine bringt es keine fehler nur wenn 24 gb installiert sind, auch sehen die Module unter CPUz alle identisch aus. Sogar der Hersteller meinte das es da evtl Streuungen gibt bei den Modulen. Den einzigen unterschied den ich feststellen konnte ist das bei zwei modulen der Aufkleber auf der anderen Seite ist... falls jemand noch ideen hat bitte her damit!


----------



## bruderbethor (21. November 2017)

Hmm ... hast du 1.50V oder 1.55V auf den Modulen ? Meine mich zu erinnern, dass bei Vollbestückung sich der Controller über 1.55V freut  Recherchier das aber bitte nochmal, bevor du was falsch einstellst. Meine 3 Module laufen, aber auch 1.55V. Hast du das Windoof neu aufgesetzt oder den RAM einfach nur gewechselt ? Wenn der RAM korrekt im Bios erscheint ist das schon mal sehr gut  Bring Memtest einen Fehler bei den 24GB (will nur sicher gehen es richtig verstanden zu haben) ?
vg Ben


----------



## drizzler (21. November 2017)

@apollon : der Sata Controller an dem du die Platte stehen hast steht auch im richtigen Modus? Denke mal du hast Windows nicht neu aufgesetzt, oder?


----------



## bruderbethor (21. November 2017)

drizzler schrieb:


> @apollon : der Sata Controller an dem du die Platte stehen hast steht auch im richtigen Modus? Denke mal du hast Windows nicht neu aufgesetzt, oder?



Naja muss er ja wenn er mit 3-Modulen in Windoof kommt


----------



## drizzler (21. November 2017)

ach jo stimmt, mit 3en isser ja reingekommen 
Neben der Ramspannung koennte aber auch die QPI Spannung bei Auto zu niedrig sein fuer 6 Module. Habe hier auch einen durchgenudelten e5649 liegen, der nur noch mit > 1,3qpi Windows laed.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. November 2017)

Das muss nicht zwingend durchgenudelt sein, einige brauchen das wohl.
Aber es ist eben auch eine Heizquelle.


----------



## drizzler (21. November 2017)

also ich hab meinen durchgenudelt  das hat er erst seit dem ich den mal auf irgendwas ueber 230blck gehaun hab mit ziemlich hohem uncore und ramtakt.


----------



## Aslinger (21. November 2017)

Apollon schrieb:


> naja der preis ist hot weil es heutzutage irgendwie in ist nen s1366er mit aktuellen grakas und 6core zu betreiben früher würde keiner soviel für ein 486 board ausgeben!
> aber ich gestehe das ich auch retro fan und 1366er fan bin! Das cooler an dieser Plattform ist eben das sie wirklich die langlebigste Plattform seit der Einführung des PCs ist! Und das witzige ist das wahrscheinlich ein 4ghz 12 threader noch in 3-5 Jahren alles vernünftige wieder geben kann. Glaube nämlich nicht das PCI e 4 die Welt revolutioniere wird!
> 
> Achte bei ASUS und ASrock Boards nur bitte darauf das Du jede RAM Bank einzeln testest, hatte schon das ein oder andere wo eine RAM Bank keinen Speicher angenommen hat.
> Natürlich ist das nur wichtige bei vollbestückung. Was usb 3.0 angeht bei ebay gibt es china karten mit usb type c 3.1 für 5€ inc versand! Also leute das dürfte wirklich kein problem sein! Sata 3 wird eh überbewertet, aber auch für sata 3 gibt es karten für PCIe!



Meine Worte, Retro und Youngtimer PCs habe ich auch von 1997 bis 2006, Slot 1 und Sockel A Systeme mag ich da am liebsten. 
S1366 wird noch etwas dauern bis zur Youngtimerplattform.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. November 2017)

Zu dem Rampage Board:

Provision: 50% 

Bekommst du in der Bucht zumindest für den Preis problemlos weg. Versuch doch noch ein bisschen zu handeln, wenn der Händler den RAM und Kühler weglässt - vielleicht kommst du auf 80€, dann würde ich definitiv zuschlagen.


----------



## Apollon (21. November 2017)

wie es aussieht ist wohl Doch eins der Module defekt(memtest 86+ zeigt nach wenigen Sekunden massive Fehler an)... habe entweder gestern zwei mal das selbe modul getestet oder die Fehler wurden erst jetzt angezeigt ka...
Habe noch mal alle 6 durchgetestet und bin gerade beim letzten.
Weß jemand wie das mit der Lebenslangen Garantie bei G.Skill aussieht?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. November 2017)

Nur mit kaufbeleg :/


----------



## bruderbethor (21. November 2017)

und sicher nur für den ersten Endkunden :-/


----------



## iGameKudan (21. November 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Zu dem Rampage Board:
> 
> Provision: 50%
> 
> Bekommst du in der Bucht zumindest für den Preis problemlos weg. Versuch doch noch ein bisschen zu handeln, wenn der Händler den RAM und Kühler weglässt - vielleicht kommst du auf 80€, dann würde ich definitiv zuschlagen.


Ich weiß, dass der Preis für Board + CPU und ggfs. RAM + Kühler echt gut ist und dass ich mit einem Eigenverkauf deutlichen Gewinn erzielen würde. 

Problem ist halt, dass ich die Kohle halt bis zum nächsten 15. (ggfs. auch 1-2 Tage früher) selber nicht habe, nicht mal für einen vorrübergehenden Kauf, sonst hätte ich ja direkt zugegriffen (mein frei verfügbares Geld ist in die 1070Ti geflossen, den Rest (welcher durchaus locker reichen würde) brauche ich für Essen/Trinken, Mobilfunkrechnung etc.). Ich selber müsste halt meine 850EVO 500GB eintauschen oder hoffen, dass das Board in ein paar Wochen noch da ist.  So eine Bastelgeschichte kann ich mir aktuell, ob ich will oder nicht, einfach nicht leisten. 

Wenn du so interessiert am Board bist, könnte man ja mal Entsprechendes in die Wege leiten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. November 2017)

Leider kann ich bei 3 guten x58 boards den Kauf nicht rechtfertigen


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. November 2017)

Um Gottes Willen, bei mir sitzt das Geld jetzt auch nicht allzu locker, vor allem nicht für PC-Hardware. Ich würde es auch dort verweilen lassen, wenn es dann in Zukunft immer noch liegt, hast du außerdem nen besseren Ausgangspunkt für Verhandlungen 

Die Zeit, wo man Hardware irgendwo geschossen hat und dann mit Glück und Gewinn weiterverkauft hat, ist bei mir auch vorbei.


----------



## Apollon (22. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nur mit kaufbeleg :/





bruderbethor schrieb:


> und sicher nur für den ersten Endkunden :-/



Bin Erstkunde und hab auch noch den Kaufbeleg. Die frage ist nur können die genau das Modul austauschen? haben die noch welche im bestand? ist doch jetzt alles DDR4.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2017)

Auch DDR3 wird noch hergestellt, ob allerdings mit den Specs, das kann ein Thema werden.


----------



## Apollon (23. November 2017)

hmm ich kapiere die Kiste nicht... irgendwie bekomme ich nur 12GB stabil zum laufen. Hat jemand Tipps wie ich den xeon x5670 auf 4ghz bekomme mit dem asus p6t ws professional ? mein asrock X58 Extreme3 macht das quasi automatisch...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2017)

Ohne die BIOS-Settings im Detail zu kennen, und die Riegel, wird das schwer.
Sind die wirklich alle gleich?


----------



## Apollon (23. November 2017)

die Module sind laut CPU Z alle gleich nur Herstellungsdatum variiert, eines der Defekten Module hat ein anderes Herstellungsdatum ansonsten läuft die Kiste mega Stabil.

Es ließ sich sogar mit dem IDE Kompatibilitäts Modus Windows 98 SE   auf einer 32 GB Samsung SSD installieren, irgendwann meldete die Kiste dann aber zu wenig RAM. Ist nicht üblich das sich das überhaupt installieren lässt. Okay aber das hat nix mit der RAM Problematik zu tun. Wollte eine Voodoo 5 MAC PCI mal testen, evtl kann sich der ein oder andere erinnern.


----------



## drizzler (23. November 2017)

windows 98 se unterstuezt out of the box  gesamt 1,5gb ram (ram + auslagerungsdatei) wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. mehr fuehrt zu dem von dir beschriebenen Fehler.

Kannst du aber patchen fuer zumindest 4gb Probleme mit zuviel Arbeitsspeicher bei Windows


----------



## Hywelo50 (24. November 2017)

Tachchen,

aus Bastelspaß bin ich grade dabei unten auf dem Marktplatz einen X5650 für 1ß€ zu ergattern. Als Board habe  ich mir in der Bucht das X58 Pro von MSI angeschaut.

Jetzt habe ich aber von dem uncore Bug gelesen und bin mir jetzt nicht sicher was dieser bewirkt. Laut meinen Google Skills soll dann beim OC mit 3,7Ghz Schluss sein. Jedoch soll es Workarounds geben die das Problem umgehen können (?). 

Die Frage ist nun stimmt das mit dem Workaround. Wenn ja ist der Aufwand bei einem Bastelprojekt ja egal.

Oder gibt es etwas was ich noch wissen sollte.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. November 2017)

Uncore bug bedeutet, dass du das Verhältnis BCLK zu Uncore nicht so einstellen kannst, wie es bei anderen Boards geht, was ggf. zu einer Limitierung führt.
Kommt aber auf die CPU an, wo das limitiert.

Hm, ich überlege aktuell ernsthaft mein x58 ud4p zu verkaufen, mit cpu und RAM, da ich hier 16gb ddr4 liegen hab, und somit heute extrem günstig auf nen ryzen 5 1600 mit x370 wechseln könnte (305€).

Machen? Nicht machen? RAM einfach verkaufen?


----------



## pappaq (24. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Uncore bug bedeutet, dass du das Verhältnis BCLK zu Uncore nicht so einstellen kannst, wie es bei anderen Boards geht, was ggf. zu einer Limitierung führt.
> Kommt aber auf die CPU an, wo das limitiert.
> 
> Hm, ich überlege aktuell ernsthaft mein x58 ud4p zu verkaufen, mit cpu und RAM, da ich hier 16gb ddr4 liegen hab, und somit heute extrem günstig auf nen ryzen 5 1600 mit x370 wechseln könnte (305€).
> ...



Machen. Ich wechsel heute auch. War ne verdammt schöne Zeit mit 1366, aber es wird Zeit. Knapp 8 Jahre das gleiche Board...


----------



## Hywelo50 (24. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Uncore bug bedeutet, dass du das Verhältnis BCLK zu Uncore nicht so einstellen kannst, wie es bei anderen Boards geht, was ggf. zu einer Limitierung führt.
> Kommt aber auf die CPU an, wo das limitiert.
> 
> Hm, ich überlege aktuell ernsthaft mein x58 ud4p zu verkaufen, mit cpu und RAM, da ich hier 16gb ddr4 liegen hab, und somit heute extrem günstig auf nen ryzen 5 1600 mit x370 wechseln könnte (305€).
> ...



Ich würde dann das Brett nehmen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. November 2017)

Hehe, das geht nur als Bundle weg, wenn.

Bin stark am überlegen, wirklich nötig ist das nicht, da ich im Büro eigentlich schon nen xeon 1231v3 hab


----------



## Apollon (24. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Machen? Nicht machen? RAM einfach verkaufen?


ganz ehrlich ich würde nie von 6 zu 6 cores wechseln wenn dann gleich einen ryzen mit mindestens 8 cores und 16 threads!  
Ich nurtze zur zeit auch zwei s1366 systeme eines mit Xeon x5650 und ein Xeon x5670.
Die teile rennen einfach da hält nicht mal der i7-6820HK in meinem MSI GT73VR-6RESLI4K32SR451 mit!


----------



## pappaq (24. November 2017)

Apollon schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich ich würde nie von 6 zu 6 cores wechseln wenn dann gleich einen ryzen mit mindestens 8 cores und 16 threads!
> Ich nurtze zur zeit auch zwei s1366 systeme eines mit Xeon x5650 und ein Xeon x5670.
> Die teile rennen einfach da hält nicht mal der i7-6820HK in meinem MSI GT73VR-6RESLI4K32SR451 mit!



Ich bin auch eigentlich total happy mit meinem 5650, aber z.Zt. ist das System einfach noch etwas wert. Somit kann ich durch den Verkauf schon mal das RAM bezahlen. Ein Crosshair IV Hero habe ich für 185€ geschossen und versuche gerade noch einen Ryzen 7 1700 zu bekommen für um die 250€. Damit wäre ich bei 435€ für ein neues System. Endlich eine neue Plattform, die auch wieder mindestens 4 Jahre halten sollte.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. November 2017)

Jetzt gehst du davon aus, dass ich einen 6-Ender besitze, dem ist aber nicht so!.
Ich hab nur Quads hier.
Außerdem ist das kein Wechsel im Sinne dessen was du meinst, das ud4p steht in nem cs-901 im keller und darf alle 3 Monate mal die Lüfter und HDDs drehen lassen.
Wird gar nicht benutzt.

Ich habe mich aber erst mal dazu entschlossen, zu sehen, ob ich das Board als Bundle verkauft bekomme, für das, was ich mir vorstelle, genauso, wie das Asus P8P67 mit Xeon 1230 (Sandy).


----------



## drizzler (27. November 2017)

kauf dir doch einfach nen x5675 und warte noch bis Zen+ . Sind die ddr4 Riegel vom LKW gefallen? ;D


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. November 2017)

Nein, den gabs wo günstig, aber ich verklopp jetzt erst mal nicht nötiges 

Wozu 3x 1366 wenn nicht mal eines benutzt wird.


----------



## bruderbethor (27. November 2017)

Aber wieso benutzt du es denn nicht ? Wenn du (min.) ein 1366 mit einem 6Core Xeon hast warum willst du dann zwingend auf Ryzen upgraden ? Nur wegen des DDR4 Speichers und weil du für das LGA 1366 Gerödel noch Geld bekommst? Na klar wenn es dich in den Fingern juckt. Verkauf das LGA 1366 zeug und kauf ein Ryzen  Aber ob es das am Ende wert ist musst du selber wissen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. November 2017)

Ich besitze keinen 6-Kerner


----------



## bruderbethor (27. November 2017)

Okay, und warum kaufst du dann nicht einfach einen ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. November 2017)

Weil ich 1366 im Büro wegen Strombedarf ausgemustert habe.

Aktuell steht dan Xeon 1231v3.
Ich brauch eigentlich die Leistung selten, aber der Rechner rennt gern mal länger.


----------



## bruderbethor (27. November 2017)

Im Büro habe ich auch nen E3-1245v5, nicht schlecht das Teil, aber das ist nicht meiner  Wenn dich der Verbrauch abschreckt, dann läuft doch eh alles auf den Ryzen hinaus, oder


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. November 2017)

Der Xeon läuft doch auch.
Glaube kaum, dass der Ryzen da deutlich drunter kommt.

Die Frage war ja auch nur, ob ich meinen Spieltrieb nachgeben sollte.
Bitte nicht mit einer realistischen Beratung kommen, ich weiß da die Vor und Nachteile, ...
Eigentlich wollte ich auch nur auf nen 8c umrüsten, aber, das lohnt sich eigentlich nicht mehr bei mir.

Rein technisch lohnt es eben kaum für mich, da der Xeon schon völlig reicht, andererseits, Ryzen ryzt mich eben 

Ich hab auch nur 2133er RAM, der ist auch nicht optimal für Ryzen, aber fixer als 1366 wärs eben.

Ich hätte/behalte ja mein Rampage II Extreme (Benchtable) und das Gigabyte X58A-UD3r (derzeit im Regal eingelagert), es wäre ka also nur eines der Boards.


----------



## commodore128d (27. November 2017)

Ich hab jetzt meinen W3680 (=I7 980X) auf das Sabetooth verpflanzt. 
Wieviel ist ca die maximale vCore, die ich gequem 24/7 fahren kann?

EDIT: YAY 200 Beiträge


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. November 2017)

Würde sagen etwa 1,325-1,36v je nach Kühlung und Takt, ...


----------



## LordEliteX (27. November 2017)

Bin auch bis 1.35 gegangen. Mit LLC waren es dann unter last auch mal 1.38.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. November 2017)

Läuft noch alles gut, Lord?


----------



## drizzler (27. November 2017)

die w36xeons sind bis 1,375vcore innerhalb der specs


----------



## Aslinger (27. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Weil ich 1366 im Büro wegen Strombedarf ausgemustert habe.
> 
> Aktuell steht dan Xeon 1231v3.
> Ich brauch eigentlich die Leistung selten, aber der Rechner rennt gern mal länger.



Die 1366er sind keine Stromfresser, wenn man die ganzen Stromsparfeatures anlässt, und unbenutzte Controller im Bios deaktiviert. Meiner braucht im Leerlauf nur ca. 92W. 

Wenn ihr die ganzen Features C3/C6, Eist usw.. ausschaltet, dann wundert es mich nicht mit dem hohen Stromverbrauch.


----------



## LordEliteX (27. November 2017)

Jop läuft alles top^^ 
Und bei dir Chris?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. November 2017)

Aslinger deutlich unter 100W komme ich nicht, und bei mehr als 6h an 5 von 7 Tagen die Woche merkt man die etwa 50W zum 1150er schon.

Lord, jo, der Benchtable rennt immer noch, mittlerweile mit nem 360er Radiator.


----------



## bruderbethor (28. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Aslinger deutlich unter 100W komme ich nicht, und bei mehr als 6h an 5 von 7 Tagen die Woche merkt man die etwa 50W zum 1150er schon.
> 
> Lord, jo, der Benchtable rennt immer noch, mittlerweile mit nem 360er Radiator.



Wenn man derart viel damit arbeitet, würde ich auch versuchen, dass System so sparsam wie möglich aufzubauen  LGA 1366 wäre für diesen Fall auch nicht meine erste Wahl. Mein x5675 hat übrigens 1.3625V bei 4,3Ghz. Bevor die neue SSD kommt und das System neu wird, werde ich mal versuchen den auch mit etwas weniger Saft stabil zu bekommen. Zur not eben auch mit nur 4,2 Ghz 

Das mit den Stromsparfunktionen interessiert mich jetzt aber schon. Würde das gütiger weise jmd. mal zusammenfassend kurz erläutern, bitte  Welche gibt's, und welche würden sich ggf. negativ auf stabile OC Systeme auswirken? Nicht zu umfassend nur um einen Anhaltspunkt für die Recherche zu haben  Danke VG Ben


----------



## drizzler (28. November 2017)

c1e,  c3/c6/7 und Intel Speedstep (auch EIST genannt).

Die c-states bewirken, dass sich CPU Teile abschalten oder schlafen legen koennen, was halt bei Benches negativ auffaellt und auch teilweise bei der SSD Lesegeschwindigkeit (was natuerlich klar ist, da Cores die schlafen erstmal wieder geweckt werden muessen).

Die c3/c6/c7 states sind je nach Board detaillierter Konfigurierbar und stehen in Zusammenhang mit der Turbonutzung. Daher muss man eventuell aufpassen ob bei vorher deaktivieren c-states und und je nach eingestelltem CPU Multi die CPU nicht anfaengt 2 Kerne mit Turbo zu boosten, was dann natuerlich zur Instabilitaet fuehren kann, da meist mehr vcore noetig. Leider ist hier X58 nicht in der Lage seperate Spannungseinstellungen anzubieten.

Es empfiehlt sich aber mit aktivieren c3 c6 c7 mit vcore offset und wenig LLC oder Intelstandard LLC zu uebertakten, da man sonst bei Lastwechseln schnell mal nen Restart/Crash  bekommt, weil zuviel Fuscherei im Voltageregulator stattfindet. Jedenfalls ist das meine Erfahrung.

EIST/Speedstep haengen direkt mit den Energiespaarfunktionen zusammen in Windows (p-states), je nach dem was man da einstellt.

Ansonsten dropt dann im idle noch der vcore, was natuerlich auch der cpu zu Gute kommt.


----------



## drizzler (29. November 2017)

Hat einer ne Idee? 

Habe ein Rampage III hier liegen, welches kein Bild zeigt, die CPU LED leuchtet rot.

Das Board kann auch nicht ueber Rog Connect angesprochen werden.

Mit einem zweiten Rampage III welches ich hier habe geht das ohne Probleme, auch wenn keine Biossteine drin sind. Daher sind defekte Biossteine nicht die Ursache. Hatte die von dem funktionierendem Board auch mal eingebaut, ohne Erfolg.

Bios Batterie ebenfalls gewechselt und mal ohne probiert, auch kein Erfolg.

Das Board bekommt aber Strom und auch alle Spannungen (gelesen per Multimeter an den Spannungspunkten) sind soweit ok. Kondensatoren sehen auch alle gut aus.

Hatte sowas schon mal jemand?

Ich persoenlich denke, dass das Board einfach einen weg hat, da Rog Connect mit dem R3E und R3E BE die hier sind problemlos funktioneren, wenn das Board ohne alles nur mit ATX Stecker angeschlossen ist und das Problem irgendwo bei dem iRog Prozessor des Boards oder bei nem anderen Chip liegt.

Aber vll hat ja einer ne rettende Idee. Der Sockel ist uebriegens ok. Board hat auch schon ne Elektroreinigerbehandlung hinter sich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. November 2017)

Hattest du die Kühler schon mal runter? VRMs alle OK?


----------



## drizzler (29. November 2017)

sehen ok aus, zumindest seh ich da nix. lad gleich mal ein paar fotos hoch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. November 2017)

Müsste man auch messen, bei Knogles 1060 musste ich auch messen  aber wahrscheinlich ist eher ein Kondensator durch, denn dann würde der Rest Ripple ggf. stören.


----------



## drizzler (29. November 2017)

Wenn meine Vermutung richtig ist, dann muesste es ja dann einer in der Naehe des iRog Chips sein?  Find loeten naemlich doof


----------



## Ollithehub (6. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich wollte mal meinen Senf zu Vergleich Ryzen und der x58/79 Platform hier mal dazu geben. 
Ich bin/war im Juli auch auf Ryzen umgestiegen (1800x asus Crosshair 16gb 3200mhz).
Habe dann bei eBay das Glück gehabt ein angeblich defektes x79 bundle (x79-ud-5 i7 3930) zu ergattern. Durch einen cmos Rest könnte ich es wiederbeleben. 
Habe dann ein bios mod durchgeführt wodurch ich dann auch von meiner m2 booten konnte.
Ich muss dann ganz ehrlich sagen, das mir das x79 bundle besser gefallen hat. Das booten ging deutlich schneller und auch fühlte sich windows irgendwie flüssiger an.
Habe dann somit mein Ryzen bundle vor 2 Wochen verkauft. Bisher bereue ich es nicht. Langsamer in spielen kommt mit der I7 auch nicht. 

Gut hier ist nen x58 Thread aber die Unterschiede zwischen den x79 und der x58 + 6kerner sind auch nicht so riesig.
Zumindest hatte mein testbundle mit nem x5670 ähnlich CPU Punkte im cinebench 


Juhu 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fuma.san (6. Dezember 2017)

Danke für das Feedback. Bin auch am überlegen ob es sich lohnt von meinem X58 6 Kerner umzusteigen. 
Die Anwendungsmehrleistung von einem Ryzen 8 Kerner interessiert mich momentan weniger, ich Spiele dann mehr an meinem Rechner. Wenn ich mal dazu komme ^^
Von der Spieleleistung hat man wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich ruhigere Framerates wenn man auf Ryzen umsteigt. 

Richtig sinnvoll ist wahrscheinlich nur ein i7 8700k als Upgrade.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Dezember 2017)

Naja, du kannst, gerade in Bezug auf die Single-Thread-leistung davon ausgehen, dass sich das in den aktuellen und grob vielelicht jüngeren Games noch rel. gut bemerkbar macht, bei den brandneuen Games istd ie MT-Leistung der Faktor, der immer mehr zählt, und da ist der 6-Kerner von 1366 eben nicht so mies und kann in vielen fällen auch jüngere Quads mit SMT gut übertreffen.

Trotzdem, ein etwa 3,8-4,0 GHz Ryzen sollte einem Sechskerner das Wasser mehr als reichen können.


----------



## fuma.san (6. Dezember 2017)

Ich gehe von meinem jetzigen System (siehe Signatur), x5650 @ 4.4-4,2 Ghz zu einem Ryzen R7 1800X von ca. +25% Singlecore Leistung und +65-70% Multicore Leistung aus.
Da bei den meisten Ryzen bei 4,0-4,1 Ghz Schluss ist, kann man da durch übertaktung auch nicht mehr raus holen.

Ich behaupte nicht das der Ryzen dem alten Xeon nicht das Wasser reichen kann. Mir ist das Plus von 25% Singlecore Leistung bei den aktuellen Kosten für einen Plattformwechel aber einfach zu gering.


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Dezember 2017)

Das was Chris schreibt.

Ein Ryzen wird wohl klar besser sein, allerdings nicht in einem Maße, dass wir das als sinnvollen Wechsel einstufen würden. Dein X5650 läuft mit 4,4GHz, da stimmt ja selbst die Single Core Performance weitestgehend. Bei Multicore hat man eh erst einmal "ausgesorgt". Wenn du jetzt keine Anwendung findest, bei der du merkst, dass dich die CPU richtig zurück wirft, wäre mir der ganze Aufrüstwahn (komplett neue Plattform inkl. zu teurem DDR4 usw.) zu viel, nur um ein paar Frames zu haschen und ein paar Watt zu sparen. Deswegen wie schon oft geschrieben - wer Sockel 1366 bereits hat, kann diesen gern weiter effektiv nutzen, aber sich jetzt noch mit der Hardware eindecken macht, außer man hat nen super Schnapper, keinen größeren Sinn gegenüber Ryzen.

Da wäre es je nach Titel wohl fast angebrachter die GTX 980 zu scheuchen oder gar zu wechseln


----------



## fuma.san (6. Dezember 2017)

Seh ich auch so, ich hänge bei den meisten Spielen bei 1440p ganz klar im GPU Limit. Die GTX 980 ist auch schon seit der ersten Minute in dem Rechner übertaktet. ^^

Wird wohl mittelfristig auf eine GTX 1080 hinauslaufen, wenn die Preise ein bisschen sinken. Vor Mitte 2018 rechne ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht damit.

Hab aber erst mal noch genug Bastelprojekte zu Hause, momentan eilt nichts.


----------



## Ollithehub (6. Dezember 2017)

Wollte auch noch etwas zu der Boot Zeit sagen.
Das uralte x79 oder x58 bundle booten deutlich kürzer als das Ryzen bundle mit dem Crosshair.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Dezember 2017)

Lief das corsair im cms modus mit MBR?


----------



## bruderbethor (7. Dezember 2017)

Hmm... also mein GA-x58 UD3r (Rev. 2.0) bootet gefühlt ewig ! Mit der Samsung Evo jetzt etwas schneller, aber die wirkt sich ja auch nur auf einen Teil des Bootvorgangs aus. Was mir auffällt ist, dass mein UD3r sehr lange bis zum POST-PIEP braucht. Man hört vorher einige Relais schalten und dann geht's erst los. Naja und es hängt eben auch Peripherie an anderen Chips nicht nur an der ICH10R, ich denke das trägt auch zum lahmen Boot bei 

vg Ben


----------



## Ollithehub (7. Dezember 2017)

Ja lief es
Problem war nicht das booten an sich.
Das Crosshair benötigt sehr lange bis es die bios Initialisierung durch hat.
Hatte damals alles probiert leider ohne erfolg


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (7. Dezember 2017)

Bei meinem ASRock B350M geht die Initialisierung wahnsinnig schnell


----------



## bruderbethor (7. Dezember 2017)

Bei meinem GA-770t-ud3p was ich mal für den Sockel AM3+ hatte war der Boot auch binnen 20...25 sek. getan. Hing aber auch nix weiter dran an dem Ding XD Das Notebook meiner Frau bootet sogar in 10..12 sek. Ins Windoows 10, das ist echt so cool  Wenn ich meine Kiste einschalte kann ich Kaffee machen gehen XD


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Dezember 2017)

Mein SR-2 bootet auch ein ganzes Weilchen, liegt wohl an allen möglichen Zusatzchips und daran, dass einfach "viel verbaut" ist und es alt ist. Wenn's dumm läuft hängt es erst einmal ein paar Mal in einer Boot-Schleife - leider völlig normal bei dem Teil 
Mein H97M Pro4 bootet so flott, dass der Windows Startbildschirm schon da ist, wenn der Monitor sich bei eingehendem Signal selbst einschaltet (<10 Sekunden). Nach dem aktuellen Herbstupdate für Windows sogar noch flotter. Auch mein Notebook mit Windows 10 bootet ähnlich schnell.

Es spielt für mich aber keine größere Rolle, wie lange die Kiste zum Hochfahren braucht. Wenn ich wüsste, dass meine länger braucht, schalte ich sie eben ein und erledige in der Zeit andere Sachen. Ich hatte schon das eine oder andere Server-Board da - da kann man sich wirklich nen Kaffee machen gehen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Dezember 2017)

Ollithehub schrieb:


> Ja lief es
> Problem war nicht das booten an sich.
> Das Crosshair benötigt sehr lange bis es die bios Initialisierung durch hat.
> Hatte damals alles probiert leider ohne erfolg
> ...



Dann hast du so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht, was geht, da smuss im UEFI-Modus starten, am besten auf ne NVME-SSD, ...
Dann läuft das auch, allein der cms Modus kostet zeit ohne Ende.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (7. Dezember 2017)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Xeon X5687?

Ich würde einen geschenkt bekommen.

Eventuell hat jemand Erfahrung oder einen Vergleich zum Xeon E5649.


----------



## fuma.san (8. Dezember 2017)

Der X5687 ist ein 4 Kerner mit 8 Threads. 

Der X5649 ein 6 Kerner mit 12 Threads.

Beim übertakten nehmen sich die beiden CPU's nicht viel. Das Maximum wird realistisch irgendwo bei 4-4.5 GHz liegen.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (8. Dezember 2017)

Wenn ich ihn geschenkt bekomme könnte ja nicht viel schief gehn.

Der X5687 hat schon einen viel höheren Basistakt als der E5649.

Ist er dem 6-Kerner in Anwendungen wie Videos bearbeiten bzw. Convertieren, Blu-Ray Erstellung usw. unterlegen?

Stromverbrauch ist dabei Nebensache.
Übertaktungpotential ist auch nicht so wichtig.


----------



## bruderbethor (8. Dezember 2017)

Du willst weder den X5687 noch den E5649 übertakten ? Oder habe ich das missverstanden ?


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Dezember 2017)

Durch den hohen Takt vom X5687 wirst du die fehlenden Kerne wohl ganz gut kompensieren können - das Teil taktet ja einfach mal rund ein GHz höher. Sollte doch übertaktet werden, werden sich die Taktraten beider CPUs recht gut angleichen - dann wird natürlich der Hexa-Core "gewinnen". Geschenkt kannst du ihn natürlich ohne Bedenken nehmen, für Multicore Sachen (die du aufzählst) wäre der E5649 wohl die bessere Wahl, selbst ohne OC.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (8. Dezember 2017)

@bruderbethor
Übertaktet würden beide werden.

Mein E5649 läuft gerade auf 4Ghz und ich bin auch zufrieden damit.

Wenn ich den X5687 auf 4Ghz takte dann würde ich mit den Temperaturen besser klar kommen wenn ich das richtig verstehe und die Spannungen müssten auch nicht so nach oben geschraubt werden.

Oder liege ich das total falsch?


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Dezember 2017)

An sich nicht verkehrt, die CPU taktet ja fast mit 4GHz, ergo brauchst du mit Sicherheit keine extra Spannung für 4GHz und kannst vllt sogar undervolten. Um den Sechskerner bei 4GHz zu überbieten, müsste der Quadcore aber mit mindestens 4,5GHz laufen.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (8. Dezember 2017)

Da kommt es dann eben darauf an welches OC Potential der 4-Kerner hat.
Aber wie gesagt liegt bei mir der Fokus nicht auf extremes OC.

Werde die CPU jedenfalls mal testen um einen Vergleich zu haben.


----------



## fuma.san (8. Dezember 2017)

Wie gesagt - mit dem 4 Kerner kommst du auch nicht viel höher als mit dem 6 Kerner wenns ums übertakten geht. Der 4 Kerner basiert auf der selben Architektur und hat 2 deaktivierte Kerne wenn ich mich nicht total täusche. Die Hitzedichte in den einzelnen Kernen ist die selbe - daher kommst du nicht so sehr viel höher mit dem 4 Kerner.
Vorausgesetzt natürlich dein Lüfter kommt mit den 2 Kernen des 6 Kerners zusätzlich klar - aber selbst der 4 Kerner wird bei 4+ Ghz seine 150-180W ziehen. Der ist ja schon Stock mit 130W angegeben.

Und undervolten bei 4Ghz halte ich für sehr optimistisch. Das Optimum von Leistungsaufnahme / Takt liegt in der Generation irgendwo um die 3 GHz rum. 
Nur so schaffen die 6 Kerner ihre 95w TDP.


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Dezember 2017)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Vierkerner so wie alle hoch getakteten CPUs mit standardmäßig zu viel Spannung betrieben wird und deswegen Undervolting möglich wäre. Die 100 MHz mehr Takt verglichen zum Turbo sollten ja nicht die Hürde sein.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. Dezember 2017)

Endlich mal eine deutsche Review zu dem Thema gefunden 
Hatte zum Spielen mal den Core i7 920. Lief unbeschreiblich gut, auf optimierten Spiele. Bei alten Spiele (32Bit 1 Kern wie bei STALKER - Clear Sky) waren die Standard 2,9GHz im Turbo Modus dann doch zu wenig. Lies sich aber ohne VCore zu erhöhen einwandfrei mit bis zu 4,2GHz Turbo takten. Allerdings, alles über 4,29GHz lief gar nicht, egal wie viel Volt man der CPU aufgebrummt hat. 

Nun steckt in meiner Dell Precision T3500 Workstation ein Xeon L5640 6 Kern low Voltage CPU. Trotz 60W TDP und nahezu gleicher Konfiguration wie mein Xeon 1231 v.3 Spiele System, verbraucht die Workstation doppelt so viel Strom. 

Nun wird in die Workstation ein Xeon X5670 Einzug erhalten. Die 35W TDP mehr, machen den Kohl nun auch nicht mehr fett. 

Der Xeon L5640 schaffte es, je nach Umfang der Blenden, Titel, Video Optimierungen, ... ein ca. 10min Full HD MP4 Video zwischen 7 - 15min fertig zu rendern. Ausgangsmaterial sind dabei Full HD JPEG Bilder, und H.264 MP4 AVC Videomaterial mit 30FPS.


----------



## shadie (22. Dezember 2017)

Moin Leute,


kurze Frage MSI X58 Pro ohne E oder sonstiges / kann ich damit den E5649 auf 4GHz heben oder ist das MB komplett ungeeignet für OC?


----------



## fuma.san (22. Dezember 2017)

Das Board ist nicht komplett ungeeignet für OC, die Kühlkörper über der Northbridge sind aber bisschen schwach. 

Da du die Xeons nur über den Bclk übertakten kannst musst du irgendwann die Spannung des Speichercontrollers anheben (QPI Vcore). Der ist auf dem Board dummerweise mit an die Northbridge gekoppelt - und die wird schnell zu heiß.

Ich habe die WLP unter dem Kühler ausgetauscht und noch einen kleinen 80mm Lüfter drauf gebaut. Damit läuft es dann ohne Probleme. 

Für das Board würde ich dir eher einem Xeon x5670 oder höher empfehlen. Die haben einem höheren Multiplikator - damit kommst du mit einem niedrigeren Bclk aus.


----------



## shadie (22. Dezember 2017)

fuma.san schrieb:


> Das Board ist nicht komplett ungeeignet für OC, die Kühlkörper über der Northbridge sind aber bisschen schwach.
> 
> Da du die Xeons nur über den Bclk übertakten kannst musst du irgendwann die Spannung des Speichercontrollers anheben (QPI Vcore). Der ist auf dem Board dummerweise mit an die Northbridge gekoppelt - und die wird schnell zu heiß.
> 
> ...



Öhm ok habe in einem anderen Thread von Knogle gelesen das der E5649 geeigneter wäre wegen dem Uncore Bug auf dem MB?

Die Kühlung sollte nicht das Ding sein, das ganze würde in das Raven RV02 wandern / dort sind 3 180mm Lüfter welche direkt unter dem MB hängen und es belüften.
Das sollte passen.

Ich will ja auch kein OC mit der brechstange machen sondern einfach nur so um die 4ghz / das würde dicke reichen.

Also jetzt X5670 oder E5649?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Dezember 2017)

Das Board ist dafür geeignet, mach dir nicht so nen Kopf um die Temperatur. 

Die NB ist noch in 130nm gefertigt, die hält einiges aus.
Wer mit 1366 wirklich gut OC betreiben will, braucht eh Wasser, und das, wenn möglich, auch für das Board 

Meine beiden verbleibenden Boards sind beide im Wakü-Kreis eingebunden.


----------



## shadie (22. Dezember 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das Board ist dafür geeignet, mach dir nicht so nen Kopf um die Temperatur.
> 
> Die NB ist noch in 130nm gefertigt, die hält einiges aus.
> Wer mit 1366 wirklich gut OC betreiben will, braucht eh Wasser, und das, wenn möglich, auch für das Board
> ...



Ok aber was meinst du den E oder X xeon ? 

habe eben das Bundle bestellt, musste zugreifen.

16GB Ram
genanntes MB
i7 920 (den ich dann eventuell für das Bios Update brauche)

120 € mit Händler Rechnung

Beim E Xeon verhandel ich aktuell noch, der wurde mal für 23 € verkauft



Jetzt stellt sich noch neben der Frage X oder E xeon 
Ob ICH das Setup verwende und mal austeste was mit dem NH-D15 geht  und meiner Freundin mein System einbaue.
Oder ob ich Ihr das System einbaue und mit dem Megahalems auf 4ghz bringe.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. Dezember 2017)

shadie schrieb:


> Also jetzt X5670 oder E5649?


Kommt drauf an ob du die Mehrleistung haben möchtest. Den X5670 habe ich nun verbaut, da kann ich dir folgendes dazu sagen:



Der X5670 hat 95W TDP - der E5649 "nur" 80W TDP
Nun habe ich beim Dell Precision T3500 mit dem Dell T021F Kühler, und selbst angebauten Lüfter, jenes Problem dass dieser beim AVCHD Rendern bis zu 78°C heiß wird. Also musste ich nun den Dell 0U016F erwerben.  Sprich, eventuell neuer Kühler fällig.
Der X5670 fängt mit 2,93GHz da an, wo der E5649 mit dem maximalen Turbo aufhört.
Der X5670 hat ein Multiplikator Spielraum von ca. 22x - 25x maximal. Der E5649 "nur" 19x - 22x maximal. Dreht man da am BCLK des X5670, tut sich durch den höheren Multiplikator auch mehr.
Der X5670 bräuchte somit beim maximalen Turbo einen BCLK von 160MHz, der E5649 bräuchte 182MHz.
Beim Übertakten durch den BCLK, takten auch andere Komponenten schneller, so sollte man nicht gerade mit billigen RAM Riegel, mit der Mindestgeschwindigkeit, sein System betreiben. Eine gute Kühlung von RAM Riegel, Northbridge, CPU sowieso, wäre also sehr vom Vorteil.

Durch den Intel Core i7 920 weiß ich, der X58 Chipsatz, sowie CPU ist sehr Takt freudig. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fuma.san (22. Dezember 2017)

Stimmt, den Uncore Bug gab es ja auch noch auf dem Board. Ich bin mit nem x5650 trotzdem auf 4 GHz gekommen. Ist halt immer die Frage was die CPU für einen Uncore Takt mitmacht.
Hab den e5649 nicht ausprobiert, wenn das Board dort 1,5 Uncore Ratio nimmt wäre das natürlich besser.

Die Kühlung in dem Gehäuse ist bei dem gedrehten Mainboard natürlich mal nice. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Luftstrom da schon aus reicht. Du brauchst ja keinen Orkan, sondern nur überhaupt einen Luftstrom.
Die Wärmeleitpads unter der North- und Southbridge würde ich trotzdem austauschen. Die waren bei mir schon ziemlich eingetrocknet.

Die Northbridge hält auch einiges aus, aber die Temps waren Stock schon 80-90°C und mit bisschen mehr Spannung ging es dann schnell Richtung 120°C


----------



## shadie (22. Dezember 2017)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an ob du die Mehrleistung haben möchtest. Den X5670 habe ich nun verbaut, da kann ich dir folgendes dazu sagen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist denn mit dem Uncore Bug?

habe davon in nem anderen Thread gelesen in dem Knogle vom X5650 abrät in Kombi mit dem MSI Board.
Und da wird zum E5649 geraten für OC auf dem MSI.

Werde mir heute Abend wohl mal hier alles durchlesen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. Dezember 2017)

Von einem Uncore Bug weiß ich nichts. Das unter den Core i7 920 verwendete Motherboard war ein Asus Rampage II Extreme, anhand der Bilder kann man sehen, dem Board war so ziemlich alles egal.


----------



## shadie (22. Dezember 2017)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Von einem Uncore Bug weiß ich nichts. Das unter den Core i7 920 verwendete Motherboard war ein Asus Rampage II Extreme, anhand der Bilder kann man sehen, dem Board war so ziemlich alles egal.



schau mal hier:
Xeon X5650 OC
Das ist genau die Kombi die ich mir auch aktuell anschaffe.

4,6 GHZ will ich ja gar nicht.
Mir würde das dicke reichen wenn das System auf 3,8-4ghz läuft, dann sollte es schon weitaus flotter sein als der aktuell verwendete i5 3570k.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. Dezember 2017)

Also die 3,8 - 4GHz hat mein ehemaliger Core i7 920 auch so, ohne anheben der Spannung mitgemacht. Da war dieser allerdings noch neu. Der nun verwendete X5670 ist auch mit maximal 3,33GHz ausgeschrieben. Die sehe ich aber so gut wie nie, maximal taktet dieser auf 3,2GHz. Die Turbo Boost Funktion ist beim 1366er Sockel nicht so "aggressiv" wie bei den heutigen Turbo Boost 2.0. 

Ist wie mit Autos, du möchtest die oder die Geschwindigkeit. Kaufst dir dann entsprechend was geeignetes. Und nachher hast ein Modell erwischt der dir nicht mal das gibt, was der Hersteller eigentlich verspricht (im aller schlimmsten Fall).  Man sieht eben nicht in gebrauchte Teile rein. Wie bei Gebrauchtwagen kann man Glück haben, Rentnerfahrzeug, Garagenwagen, ... oder junger Fahranfänger der unpfleglich damit umgegangen ist. Und nach den Meinungen anderer kann man auch nicht immer gehen. Die sehen in die gekauften gebrauchten Teile auch nicht rein. 

Selbst unter neuen CPUs gibt es eine Charge die ist besser zum OC geeignet, und dann gibt es Chargen die zicken nur rum. 

Ist also etwas Glück mit dabei.


----------



## shadie (22. Dezember 2017)

ok habe mich mit Knogle mal abgestimmt, wird der E5649 wegen dem MSI Mainboard.
Jetzt muss der Verkäufer auf Ebay nur mal meinen Vorschlag annehmen 

Die CPU RAM MB Kombi ist schon mal bestellt.
Das 1366er Kit kolo bei Noctua geordert


Ich werde es wohl echt so machen das ich das 1366er Kit nehme und meiner Frau den 4790K einbaue.
Dann kann ich nach lust und laune mal ein wenig mit dem Takt spielen 

Falls ich das alte Ivy bridge System von Ihr wieder stabil bekomme wandert das dann in den Homeserver.

Dann hat jeder PC was davon:

Meiner / 2 kerne mehr dafür alter Sockel
Ihrer / neuer Sockel + 8gb Ram mehr + hyperthreading
Server / 2 kerne mehr und 16GB ram
HTPC / i5 4570t statt Pentium 1150 

Kann man glaube ich mal so machen


----------



## fuma.san (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab auch ca. 2 Wochen gebastelt bis ich das MSI X58 Pro-E für meine Freundin stabil hatte.

Ne weile danach hat es mich dann auch noch mal gepackt und ich habe meinen i7 2600k gegen nen x5650 auf nem Evga FTW3 getauscht. 

Die 6 Kerne + HT waren dann doch zu verlockend ^^

Bringt bei mir auch ca. 25% mehr Leisung gegenüber dem übertakteten Sandybridge i7. Der steckt jetzt bei meinem Vater im Rechner.


----------



## shadie (22. Dezember 2017)

fuma.san schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ca. 2 Wochen gebastelt bis ich das MSI X58 Pro-E für meine Freundin stabil hatte.
> 
> Ne weile danach hat es mich dann auch noch mal gepackt und ich habe meinen i7 2600k gegen nen x5650 auf nem Evga FTW3 getauscht.
> 
> ...



Bin mal gespant, wäre ja auf Ryzen gewechselt aber sehe es einfach nicht ein das 3-4 fache für Ram zu zahlen was er eigentlich kosten sollte bzw. gekostet hat.

So bekomme ich jetzt Ram + MB + CPU im Wert von 240 € für nur 120 € und setze für 25 € nen 6 kerner rein und habe erst mal Ruhe.
Alleine der Ram hätte mich bei Ryzen doppelt so viel gekostet wie das ganze System.....

Naja mal schauen, es ist alles bestellt, das Mountingkit für den NH-D15 habe ich auch geordert bei Noctua.
ich denke mal das bis Ende nächster Woche alles eintrudeln wird, dann kann der große Umbau beginnen.

Muss ja praktisch jeden PC umbauen.....


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. Dezember 2017)

Klingt für mich eher nach Spaß 

Bei den RAM Riegeln muss ich dir auch recht geben. Ich wollte meine Workstation gegen ein Ryzen Eigenbau tauschen, aber die Speicherriegel Preise sind ja fast das teuerste am ganzen neuen PC.


----------



## shadie (22. Dezember 2017)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Klingt für mich eher nach Spaß
> 
> Bei den RAM Riegeln muss ich dir auch recht geben. Ich wollte meine Workstation gegen ein Ryzen Eigenbau tauschen, aber die Speicherriegel Preise sind ja fast das teuerste am ganzen neuen PC.



Wenn man die Zeit dafür hat ist es spaßig ja aber die habe ich aktuell nicht wirklich weshalb einer nach dem anderen nur fertig gestellt werden kann 

Und das nervt irgendwie.....dann hat man mal Zeit zu zocken, Frau ist nicht daheim und dann darf man was?
Den eigenen PC erst mal aufbauen 


Naja Egal, der Xeon ist bereits unterwegs, hoffe mal das mainboard set usw geht heute auch noch raus.
Morgen dan nerst mal 600km auto fahren zur Familie 
dann am Montag wieder 600km zurück und eventuell wartet dann schon was in der paketstation.

We will see 

melde mich dann wieder wenn alles da ist, aus Ösiland muss ja auch noch das 1366er Kitz verschickt werden für den NH-D15.....weil ich das alte entsorgt habe glaube ich


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Dezember 2017)

Hehe, ddr4 ram liegt hier bei mir, 2x 8gb, immer noch ungenutzt


----------



## shadie (22. Dezember 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hehe, ddr4 ram liegt hier bei mir, 2x 8gb, immer noch ungenutzt



Als Wertanlage ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Dezember 2017)

Wenn ich dir jetzt sage, dass ich für beide zusammen neu 39,90€ bezahlt habe, fällst du vom Stuhl.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. Dezember 2017)

Wie Gold, hübsch, aber teuer.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Dezember 2017)

Hübsch ist der nicht, ist nur schwarzes PCB mit chips, keine Heatspreader und nur 2133er, aber für das Geld? Dafür bekommst aktuell nicht mal 4gb


----------



## Aslinger (22. Dezember 2017)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Klingt für mich eher nach Spaß
> 
> Bei den RAM Riegeln muss ich dir auch recht geben. Ich wollte meine Workstation gegen ein Ryzen Eigenbau tauschen, aber die Speicherriegel Preise sind ja fast das teuerste am ganzen neuen PC.



Der Ryzen Refresh, welcher im 1. Q 2018 erscheint, dürfte interessant werden.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. Dezember 2017)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Der Ryzen Refresh, welcher im 1. Q 2018 erscheint, dürfte interessant werden.


Och, so gesehen. Mit 6x 2,93GHz und 3,33GHz Turbo, bin ich ja jetzt nicht so akut arm dran. So eine Eigenbau Workstation hätte halt den Vorteil, dass ich mal sinnvoll meine Leergehäuse hier fülle. Und ich muss mich an keine Vorgaben halten die ein Hersteller (in meinem Fall Dell) vorgibt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Dezember 2017)

Naja, so n Xeon @ Stock ist schon deutlich hinter nem Ryzen 5 1600(x), das darf man nicht vernachlässigen.
Aber der Preis ist auch so n Ding für sich.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. Dezember 2017)

Problem ist halt, ich hantiere viel mit virtuelle PCs herum. Da tut man sich mit 4 - 8 GB DDR4 - RAM kein gefallen. Da sind nachher die RAM Riegel teurer als der komplette PC.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Dezember 2017)

Keine Frage, der Preis ist heftig.


----------



## syntaxhighlight (24. Dezember 2017)

Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für ein Board in Kombination mit einen x5650?


Irgendwelche vertrauenswürdigen Bezugsquellen für die cpu?


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Dezember 2017)

Wenn das Geld nicht weh tut, Gigabyte x58 ud3r in Rev. 2.0 oder Rampage 2 Extreme.


----------



## syntaxhighlight (25. Dezember 2017)

Kenn mich mit den 1366er Boards nicht so aus.

OC sollte halt möglich sein, und komplett  200 - 250€ kosten (CPU + Board)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Dezember 2017)

Dafür sollte das locker zu haben sein.


----------



## syntaxhighlight (25. Dezember 2017)

Blöde Frage noch am Rande: Kauft ihr Eure 1366 CPUs bei ebay? Gibts irgendwo vertrauenwürdige Hädnler? Cpus wo steht se seien Generalüberholt ließt sich irgendwie komisch.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe mein X5670 bei eBay von einem deutschen Händler (DC Mind GmbH), generalüberholt heißt auch nur "Diese CPU wurde von uns getestet, und danach von WLP befreit!". Was will man sonst noch groß an einer CPU herum machen?

Bei eBay muss man nur aufpassen, es tummeln sich auf der deutschen Homepage auch Angebote aus Polen, Amerika, und China. Diese sind zwar weitaus billiger, als die seltene Angebote direkt aus Deutschland. Die Lieferkosten, bzw. auch Lieferzeiten, sowie Reklamationen ins Ausland, sind ein eigenes Thema.


----------



## fuma.san (25. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab die 2x gebraucht aus Deutschland gekauft und 1x aus Hongkong. 

Abgesehen das es 3 Wochen gedauert hat bis die CPU aus Hongkong da war funktioniert die tadellos. Die lässt sich sogar am besten übertakten. 

Vom den CPUs die ich in Deutschland gekauft hatte hab ich den x5670 wieder zurück geschickt. Der hat nur mit sehr hohen Spannungen gerade so 4 GHz mit gemacht.


----------



## shadie (27. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin so ein Held 

Also der ganze Kram kam sogar noch am Samstag an (CPU + das Mainboard kit).
Ich musste dann aber in Weihnachtsurlaub / Montag hätte ich wieder etwas aufbauen können, dachte aber das das Kit vom NH-D15 1150 nicht auf das 1366er passt.

Das tut es aber 

Also die Schrauberei kann dann heute Abend los gehen.
stehen ja ein par Systemwechsel dadurch jetzt an.

Ich werde heute Abend hoffentlich berichten können


----------



## fuma.san (27. Dezember 2017)

Na dann frohes schaffen 

Mein neues Netzteil zum basteln kommt hoffentlich morgen an ^^


----------



## shadie (27. Dezember 2017)

fuma.san schrieb:


> Na dann frohes schaffen
> 
> Mein neues Netzteil zum basteln kommt hoffentlich morgen an ^^



Muss leider noch arbeiten 
Geht erst um 18 Uhr los.....


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Dezember 2017)

Ich habs heute hinter mir. Nachdem ich UPS hinterher gearbeitet habe, und mein Kühler im ganzen Haus gesucht habe. Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens wie es so bei anderen aussieht. 

Der neue Kühler, mit extra ranmontierten Lüfter, bringt im Idle immerhin schon -10°C weniger.


----------



## maCque (28. Dezember 2017)

Kann das sein, das beim MSI Pro-E BIOS Versionen kursieren, bei denen man plötzlich den CPU Multi nicht mehr anpassen können?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Dezember 2017)

Weiß von nix, wäre ja ein sinn befreiter Downgrade. Eventuell wurde die Option woanders positioniert.  Aber der Blick in die Update Change Log Datei schafft vielleicht etwas Klarheit.


----------



## shadie (29. Dezember 2017)

Leider immer noch nicht zum Zusammenbau gekommen......

Die Projekte:

- Ubuntu Server
- Raspberry pi pi hole
- Emulationstation für den HTPC
- neue Fritzbox

haben massiv aufgehalten ....... außerdem hatte ich ständig abends etwas vor von dem ich tagsüber noch gar nix wusste ....Frauen....

Ich hoffe mal ich komme heute Abend dazu, aktuell sieht es noch gut aus


----------



## maCque (29. Dezember 2017)

Ja ich war offenbar sehr übermüdet. Muss man halt auch EIST deaktivieren und dann wird der Multi erst sichtbar  Man man man...

Habe mit dem X58 Paket was ihr hier habe ne neue Runde eingeläutet. Hatte beim ersten mal mit der E5649 + MSI-Pro-E Kombo noch Probleme mit dem BCLK über 205 MHz, ist jetzt aber kein Problem mehr, da ich mich noch bisschen in die Verwendung der Skews usw. eingelesen habe. Ich teste den BCLK immer mit 8-16K in Prime, der läuft jetzt wie geschmiert.
Leider limitiert nun der Ram, hab ne Triple Channel Konfiguration aus 3x4 GB, immer wenn ich die IMC mit Prime 768K teste fliegt mir der BSOD 0x0A oder 0x1A um die Ohren. Ist halt einfach zu viel für den Controller. Oberhalb von 1200MHz wirds leider instabil und mit der Spannung bin ich an meinen Grenzen für 24/7 angelangt. VDIMM ist schon auf 1,8 V und die Timings sind mega lasch (CL 10)... also bleibt wohl nur die IMC als Übel....

Werde gleich mal den zweiten E5649 einbauen, mal gucken wie der sich schlägt. Ist echt schade,... es war noch so viel Luft bei der VCore...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Dezember 2017)

Lass mal den RAM per Memtest durchlaufen, nicht, dass der was hat.


----------



## maCque (29. Dezember 2017)

Die Angst habe ich langsam auch, hab die CPU gewechselt und es wird einfach nicht besser, lade gerade Memtest... mal gucken was rauskommt. BCLK testet ihr auch mit den  kleinen FFTs?


----------



## maCque (29. Dezember 2017)

Einen Optimized Defaults und Memtest später: keine Fehler. Bei den vorherigen Einstellungen einige Zehntausend. War halt instabil.... 
Tja komisch. Trotz allen möglichen Einstellungen geht oberhalb von 210 nix stabil mit den RAM.... Alle SmallFFT laufen gut aber alle RAM relevanten Belastungen crashen. Ich probiere mal 3T bei den Timings aus.

An zu hohen Spannungen bei IOC IHC und VDIMM kann das nicht liegen oder? Möchte Xie QPI Spannung für 24/7 nicht über 1.4 V prügeln, aber irgendwie wundert es mich schon das das Board 200 mit 1.3 Nacht und dann bei >215 plötzlich stolpert trotz der +0.1 V QPI VOLTAGE. Hab slow mode, fast mode und allen Kram durch. Fsb mit 105 bis 120 in 5 MHz Schritten durchprobiert.  No chance.... Komisch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Dezember 2017)

Wie sind die skews und anplituden?


----------



## maCque (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich hatte im Laufe des Tages heute schon zich Einstellungen, bisher ist es absolut Trial and Error gewesen. Ich teste mich gerade mit 215 MHz BCLK als Ausgangspunkt durch und hebe die Skews gleimäßig an und teste wie lange es dauert bis jeder 768K run abbricht. Leider habe ich mir die Zeiten nicht genau notiert, aber ich bin jetzt bei 800 Ps angelangt und passiere in diesem Moment 20 Minuten ohne abschmieren eines Kerns. Ich hatte heute aber auch schon deutlich mehr, z.B. 1200 oder 1500 Ps auf beiden Skews und da liefs teilweise keine Minute ohne Fehler. Ich vermute ein zu hoher Skew führt zu den gleichen Problemen wie ein niedrigerer?

P.S.: Was sind eigentlich die Nachteile einer angehobenen Amplitude? Man liest immer nur von Vorteilen, aber dann würde man diese ja von Haus aus größer Wählen, wenn es keine Downside gäbe.

P.S.: Ich habe das Gefühl, dass eine leicht unterschiedliche Einstellung der Skews von Vorteil ist, wobei der CPU Skew einen etwas höheren Wert bekommen würde. Z.B. 800 CPU und 500 IOH.


----------



## Aslinger (3. Januar 2018)

Leider sind auch unsere 1366 CPUs von der Sicherheitslücke betroffen. Ab dem P4 Prescott mit 64 Bit Implementierung wird spekuliert (sprachlos  )! Bin gespannt wieviel Performance die Nehalem/Gulftown/Westmere Architektur nach dem Update verlieren wird. Es wird ja spekuliert, dass die alten CPUs noch mehr Leistung verlieren würden, also bis Sandy Bridge.

So bin ich halt gezwungen nach über 8,5 Jahren S1366 auf AMD Ryzen+ umzusteigen. Die kommen ja heuer raus, sonst wäre ich noch länger bei S1366 geblieben.


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Januar 2018)

So wie ich das bisher gelesen habe, merkt man in alltäglichen Anwendungen und Spielen praktisch nichts vom Patch. Aber schauen wir mal, was die nahe Zukunft genaueres bringt.


----------



## shadie (4. Januar 2018)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Leider sind auch unsere 1366 CPUs von der Sicherheitslücke betroffen. Ab dem P4 Prescott mit 64 Bit Implementierung wird spekuliert (sprachlos  )! Bin gespannt wieviel Performance die Nehalem/Gulftown/Westmere Architektur nach dem Update verlieren wird. Es wird ja spekuliert, dass die alten CPUs noch mehr Leistung verlieren würden, also bis Sandy Bridge.
> 
> So bin ich halt gezwungen nach über 8,5 Jahren S1366 auf AMD Ryzen+ umzusteigen. Die kommen ja heuer raus, sonst wäre ich noch länger bei S1366 geblieben.



Ich weiß natürlich nicht wie es sich bei 1366 verhält aber bei Games unter FHD sollen es je nach Game 3-5% sein.
Unter meiner Auflösung 2560x1440 bin ich aber voll im GPU Limit, da werde ich nix von merken.

Fragt sich dann nur in meinem Anwendungsfall wie sich das mit Adobe premiere verhält, da wären 5 % oder gar 10 % schon echt doof.


----------



## Pimplegionär (4. Januar 2018)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> So wie ich das bisher gelesen habe, merkt man in alltäglichen Anwendungen und Spielen praktisch nichts vom Patch. Aber schauen wir mal, was die nahe Zukunft genaueres bringt.



Hallo ! Habe ich da was verpasst ? Patch ? Leistungsverlust ? 

Wann kommt der Patch ? Ist der für Windows 10 Pro ?


----------



## Aslinger (4. Januar 2018)

Pimplegionär schrieb:


> Hallo ! Habe ich da was verpasst ? Patch ? Leistungsverlust ?
> 
> Wann kommt der Patch ? Ist der für Windows 10 Pro ?



Das Thema ist derzeit gross unterwegs, auch in den Massenmedien.  Einen Patch gibt es schon.

Meltdown & Spectre: Details und Bench-marks zu den Sicherheits-lucken in CPUs - ComputerBase
Meltdown und Spectre: Intels Sicherheitslucke weitet sich branchenweit aus [Update]

Gott sei Dank habe ich keine neue Intel Hardware, sonst würde ich mich mehr ärgern. So kann ich heuer nach über 8 Jahren S1366 gelassen zu AMD wechseln. Cert rät auch dazu: Cert rat zu Prozessoren-Lucke: Hardware tauschen - IT-Security - derStandard.at › Web

S1366 User seit der 1. Stunde können also noch gelassen sein.


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Januar 2018)

Ich möchte aber nicht wechseln, bin froh, dass meine 12 Kerne endlich laufen  Außerdem bräuchte ich wohl für nen ordentlichen Leistungssprung Zen2.


----------



## shadie (5. Januar 2018)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich möchte aber nicht wechseln, bin froh, dass meine 12 Kerne endlich laufen  Außerdem bräuchte ich wohl für nen ordentlichen Leistungssprung Zen2.



Musst du ja auch nicht, verstehe die allgemeine Panik aktuell auch nicht so wirklich.

Was ich so gelesen habe verliert man bei Spielen wie AC Origins rund 5% wenn man im CPU Limit hängt.
Andere Spiele liegen bei 2-3 % und das ist eigentlich ein Witz...

Cinebench etc. stellen gar keine Limitierungen fest, die laufen stellenweise sogar flotter als vorher 

Ich denke mal wir können alle noch getrost ryzen 2 abwarten, wenn nicht sogar noch länger warten.


----------



## Aslinger (5. Januar 2018)

Ältere Intel CPUs wie unsere werden aber mehr in der Leistung einbrechen nach dem Patch als die neueren.  Dazu gibt es ja noch keine Benchmarks. Ich spiele den Patch also vorerst nicht rauf, und lasse alles so bis zum neuen Sys, welches hoffentlich im Frühjahr dann ansteht.

Man kann ja Ryzen+ kaufen und später dann die CPU auf Ryzen2 tauschen. Im Gegensatz zu Intel muss man da auch kein neues Mainboard kaufen, weil AMD den AM4 Sockel mind. bis 2020/21 unterstützt.

S1366 war schon einer der besten Sockel bei Intel, aber danach ging es leider bergab und jetzt diese Hiosbotschaft, welche seit über 20 Jahren besteht bei einem so grossen Unternehmen, das geht gar nicht und zwingt einen Wechsel des Herstellers.


----------



## shadie (5. Januar 2018)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Ältere Intel CPUs wie unsere werden aber mehr in der Leistung einbrechen nach dem Patch als die neueren.  Dazu gibt es ja noch keine Benchmarks. Ich spiele den Patch also vorerst nicht rauf, und lasse alles so bis zum neuen Sys, welches hoffentlich im Frühjahr dann ansteht.
> 
> Man kann ja Ryzen+ kaufen und später dann die CPU auf Ryzen2 tauschen. Im Gegensatz zu Intel muss man da auch kein neues Mainboard kaufen, weil AMD den AM4 Sockel mind. bis 2020/21 unterstützt.
> 
> S1366 war schon einer der besten Sockel bei Intel, aber danach ging es leider bergab und jetzt diese Hiosbotschaft, welche seit über 20 Jahren besteht bei einem so grossen Unternehmen, das geht gar nicht und zwingt einen Wechsel des Herstellers.



Warte es mal ab.

Angeblich soll ja bei allem ab Skylake der Patch nicht komplett helfen aber dennoch notwendig sein..
Dafür muss sozusagen ein zusätzlicher Patch bereit gestellt werden.
man geht daher davon aus, dass die CPU´s ab Skylake weitere Leistungseinbußen haben werden.

Bzgl. den CPU´s 1366 würde ich erst mal abwarten und Tee trinken.

Meistens geht es ja um Szenarios welche bei einem Consumer nicht vorkommen.

Und wenn ich bei Games vielleicht bis 5% verliere und beim Videobearbeiten / umwandeln gleich null, dann habe ich erst mal keinen Grund zu wechseln.


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Januar 2018)

Ich würde auch erst einmal abwarten, zwar meinte AMD, dass sie nur zum Teil betroffen sind, aber mit Pech hat man bei einem Ryzen (o.a.) vllt sogar noch mehr prozentuale Einbußen. Ich lass mich da jetzt auch nicht weiter verunsichern, mein "neuer" Zweit-PC, der noch im Aufbau ist, bekommt auch wieder eine Intel CPU. Ich hätte ja auch nichts gegen Ryzen im Hauptsystem gehabt, im Gegenteil - ich finde die Plattform recht interessant, aber nicht zu den aktuellen DDR4-RAM Preisen. Da wird sich in Zukunft leider auch nichts dran ändern und deswegen wird noch mindestens eine weitere Generation abgewartet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Januar 2018)

Mich schreckt derzeit noch eher cpu und board ab, da fehlt mir ein Board mit mehr als 2 16x ports 

RAM hab ich ja da


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Januar 2018)

Mich interessiert ja Threadripper noch viel mehr, aber der Mehrwert hält sich doch (außer bei ganz vielen Threads) sehr in Grenzen .

Wieso hast du DDR4-Speicher?^^


----------



## Aslinger (5. Januar 2018)

Threadripper refresh und 4x 8GB DDR4 wäre auch mein passender Nachfolger.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Januar 2018)

Weil ich 16GB zu 40€ bekommen habe


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Januar 2018)

Gute Wertanlage


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Januar 2018)

Ja, fast besser als Bitcoin


----------



## Aslinger (5. Januar 2018)

Bei mir dienen die 3Dfx Karten als Wertanlage. 

Den RAM kaufe ich einfach wenn ich ihn brauche, aber zum Einkaufspreis.


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Januar 2018)

Faszinierend, dass es heute immer noch in irgendeiner Art und Weise funktioniert, Hardware als Wertanlage zu nutzen. Meine beste war damals glaube ich die FX 5800 Ultra. Die Zeiten Hardware deswegen oder allgemein zu sammeln sind bei mir aber mittlerweile vorbei.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Januar 2018)

Hehe,
ich bin nicht alleine. 

Besitze ein voll funktionierenden Apple MacBook Pro in der mittlerweile seit langen(?) eingestellten 17" Variante. Dabei die letzte Serie von den 17" MacBook Pros. Intel Core i7 CPU, maximaler RAM, 512GB SSD, ... inklusive gut erhaltener OVP + Original Zubehör. 

Da der Gebrauchtmarkt immer weniger hergibt, zumindest wo ich zuletzt geschaut habe. Denke ich mal ich habe da ne kleine Wertanlage.


----------



## shadie (5. Januar 2018)

Moin zusammen,

habe endlich alle Teile um mein System aufzubauen (Signatur mein System).

Ich komme mit dem E5649 ins bios etc. aber sobald er von der ssd booten will habe ich oben links nur diesen kleinen Strich der blinkt.

Wollte versuchen windows 10 neu zu installieren aber da bleibt er eine Ewigkeit in dem WIndows logo (boot von USB Stick).

Ich versuche gleich mal mit einem Ubuntu Stick zu booten......

Sata Controller steht auf AHCI, ist ja auch das einzig sinnvolle.

Habt Ihr noch eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?
Bin da eben etwas überfragt


Fastboot aktivieren/deaktivieren habe ich auch probiert


----------



## Knogle (5. Januar 2018)

Board habe ich das billigste gehabt, das ASRock AB350M Sehr zufrieden damit.

Ich habe vor kurzem auch noch den 1366er im Server gehabt für extrem I/O lastige Aufgaben und jetzt den Celeron rein. System ist gepatcht und habe jetzt schon einbußen wenn ich meine 100GB an kleinen Daten über NVMe SSDs und Infiniband hin und her schiebe.
Ich gehe jetzt auf eine andere Version runter, weil aktuell dauern die Vorgänge nach mehrfachen Testen ca. 30% länger


----------



## shadie (6. Januar 2018)

Moin Leute,

komme nicht mehr weiter.

Ich komme ins Bios, dort wird alles richtig.
Ram / CPU / SDD/HDD

Nach dem Bios Post kommt nur noch einblinkender weißer Strich oben links.

Wenn ich von einer HDD booten will auf der kein WIndows ist sagt er mir das auch.

Boote ich von einem USB Stick bleibe ich im Windows logo hängen.
Linux konnte ich gestern nicht mehr testen.


Wisst Ihr Rat?

Werde heute mal alle peripherie abstecken am pc und nur mit maus und tastatur testen.
Ich habe eine USB3.0 dockingstation vielleicht macht die ja probleme.....

Wäre für tipps dankbar


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Januar 2018)

Ich würde dir sehr gerne Tipps geben. Ich stand auch schon mal mit einem Asus Gamer Laptop vor dem Problem, dass Windows 10 ums verrecken nicht starten wollte. Da ich aber viel zu viel im BIOS herum gemacht habe, kann ich dir nicht genau sagen was nun der Haken war. 



Bootmedium war an erster Stelle in der Bootreihenfolge (bei mir DVD/ BR Laufwerk)
Nicht von USB 3,0 Port installieren, damit weigerte sich schon Windows 7
HDD/ SSD wo das OS drauf soll ist am Port 0 angeschlossen
HDD/ SSD vorher alle Partitionen gelöscht
DVD eingelegt, geladen, einfach machen lassen, bei der Meldung dass man eine Taste drücken soll, nichts drücken
ich hab da echt mehrere Stunden herum gemacht. Irgendwann bootete Windows 10 dann auch mal vom internen Speichermedium.


----------



## XerXis-V (6. Januar 2018)

Mit meinen BIOS kann ich nicht über USB installieren. Hab ich aber auch erst mit der Nvidia richtig feststellen können. Ist auf den Postbildschirm vermerkt, den meine Radeon vorher nicht richtig dargestellt hat.

Windows 10 auf eine DVD gebrannt und alles lief glatt.


----------



## shadie (6. Januar 2018)

XerXis-V schrieb:


> Mit meinen BIOS kann ich nicht über USB installieren. Hab ich aber auch erst mit der Nvidia richtig feststellen können. Ist auf den Postbildschirm vermerkt, den meine Radeon vorher nicht richtig dargestellt hat.
> 
> Windows 10 auf eine DVD gebrannt und alles lief glatt.



Auf der SSD ist ja eigentlich bereits ein windows 10 von daher weiß ich aktuell nicht wo sein Problem ist.....


----------



## Ground (6. Januar 2018)

Hab mir jetzt auf Kleinanzeigen ein Rampage II eingesammelt, wollte schon länger was haben was nen bisschen mehr kann als das MSI Board. Läuft auch super, nur stecke ich bei 253 MHz BCLK fest. PCIe ist 117 (118 booted nicht), vermute mal das hindert mich daran weiterzukommen. Gibt es irgendwelche Tricks noch ein paar MHz da rauszubekommen? CPU ist ein e5640 der auf dem MSI board 5 GHz geschafft hat.

(und bevor sich jemand beschwert - ich hab 100 € fürs Rampage II Extreme gezahlt und denke das ich ebensoviel fürs MSI board bekomme - vllt sogar mehr.


----------



## shadie (6. Januar 2018)

Ground schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt auf Kleinanzeigen ein Rampage II eingesammelt, wollte schon länger was haben was nen bisschen mehr kann als das MSI Board. Läuft auch super, nur stecke ich bei 253 MHz BCLK fest. PCIe ist 117 (118 booted nicht), vermute mal das hindert mich daran weiterzukommen. Gibt es irgendwelche Tricks noch ein paar MHz da rauszubekommen? CPU ist ein e5640 der auf dem MSI board 5 GHz geschafft hat.
> 
> (und bevor sich jemand beschwert - ich hab 100 € fürs Rampage II Extreme gezahlt und denke das ich ebensoviel fürs MSI board bekomme - vllt sogar mehr.



Ich habe das MSI board mit 16gb ram und i7 920 für 112 € bekommen von einem Händler in DE.

by the way

250 BCLK ist krass :O

Warum sollte hier jemand meckern?
Wir sind doch bei *extreme *pcgh


----------



## Ground (6. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich habe das MSI board mit 16gb ram und i7 920 für 112 € bekommen von einem Händler in DE.
> 
> by the way
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist nur - die MSI Boards sind auf Ebay ausverkauft (habe für meins 135 mit 24 GB RAM gezahlt) und die Leute sind halt für x58 Boards immernoch bereit zu zahlen. 

253 hat mein MSI Board auch geschafft, auch mit 117 PCIe. Danach steigt es auch aus, vermute aber das es an der GPU liegen wird. Kanns nur schwer testen, habe keine AMD oder PCI GPUs rumfliegen...


----------



## shadie (6. Januar 2018)

Ground schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur - die MSI Boards sind auf Ebay ausverkauft (habe für meins 135 mit 24 GB RAM gezahlt) und die Leute sind halt für x58 Boards immernoch bereit zu zahlen.
> 
> 253 hat mein MSI Board auch geschafft, auch mit 117 PCIe. Danach steigt es auch aus, vermute aber das es an der GPU liegen wird. Kanns nur schwer testen, habe keine AMD oder PCI GPUs rumfliegen...



Der Händler von dem ich meins habe ist ab Montag wieder aus den Betriebsferien zurück.
Es werden also wieder diese günstigen Sets auftauchen.


----------



## DonBes (6. Januar 2018)

Hi Jungs. Was kann man für ein Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5  noch so verlangen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Januar 2018)

Geld, es sei denn du brauchst Dachlatten, Ziegelsteine, ...

Wertanfragen dürften hier nicht zulässig sein, erstell bitte die Frage an der passenden Stelle und poste den Link hier.


----------



## DonBes (6. Januar 2018)

Oh sry. Dann vielleicht hier zum Thread:

PC Games Hardware - Login

Wertschätzung Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5


----------



## Aslinger (6. Januar 2018)

DonBes schrieb:


> Oh sry. Dann vielleicht hier zum Thread:
> 
> PC Games Hardware - Login
> 
> Wertschätzung Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5



Gutes Board, nutze ich seit Herbst 2009 und habe 250€ dafür berappt.  Jetziger Wert, kA, ich werde meine S1366 Hardware nie verkaufen, war immerhin bis jetzt meine langlebigste Hardware. Der Meltdown Bug ist leider etwas nervig, aber naja.


----------



## DonBes (7. Januar 2018)

Aufjeden. Ich hab es bis vor ca 3 Monaten, seit Sommer 2009, in Betrieb gehabt. Nie Probleme gehabt und den 920 sogar auf 4,5gh luftgekühlt primestable bekommen. Irgendwann hab ich dann mit OC aufgehört und den die ganze Zeit auf stock betrieben. Vor drei Monaten gingen mir dann graka und Monitor im Abstand von paar Tagen kaputt und da ich wegen Musik auflegen eh einen neuen Laptop brauchte, hab ich mir einfach ein Laptop als Desktopersatz zugelegt. Jetzt verstaubt der Rest sinnlos rum und dafür ist es eigentlich zu schade. Fällt mir zwar irgendwie schwer mich davon zu trennen aber es verstauben zu lassen macht auch keinen Sinn. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein OCer noch viel Spaß damit hat.
Von dem Bug hab ich bisher noch nichts gehört. Was kann der?

Edit: ach dieser neue Bug lol. Dachte an irgend einen Bug der mit dem Board zutun hat


----------



## Aslinger (7. Januar 2018)

Der Meltdown Bug betrifft alle Intel CPUs von alt bis neu! Meltdown und Spectre: Intels Sicherheitslucke weitet sich branchenweit aus [Update]


----------



## shadie (7. Januar 2018)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Ich würde dir sehr gerne Tipps geben. Ich stand auch schon mal mit einem Asus Gamer Laptop vor dem Problem, dass Windows 10 ums verrecken nicht starten wollte. Da ich aber viel zu viel im BIOS herum gemacht habe, kann ich dir nicht genau sagen was nun der Haken war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also kein Plan woran es lag aber die Mühle läuft jetzt.

Habe mit nem Linux Live usb stick der ne halbe ewigkeit gebootet hat (ca. 15 minuten).
alle datenträger formatiert.

Dann nen WIndows 10 usb stick gemacht der dann 30 minuten gebraucht hat zum booten (WTF?!), windows installiert.

Jetzt läuft alles und er bootet auch super schnell also eigentlich alles wie unter 1150 davor.

Bin momentan bereits zufrieden, cs läuft schon mal sehr gut selbst ohne oc.

Werde mich dann kommende WOche mit oc auf 4ghz beschäftigen


----------



## bruderbethor (8. Januar 2018)

Ich weiß ja, dass der Bootvorgang bei den 1366ern sehr lang sein kann, aber mein UD3r braucht nun ca. 5-6 Sek um von der Anzeige der CPU zur RAM Geschwindigkeit zu kommen ... ist das normal ? Stören tuts nicht, denn er läuft super Stabil. Jetzt auch im neuen Fractal R6 Zuhause


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Januar 2018)

Mein Dell Precision T3500 brauch erst mal 45s bis er überhaupt mal was auf den Bildschirm zaubert.  Und trotz SSD, ... ja, ... ist halt noch S-ATA 2 mit 3GB/s. Da ist man von S-ATA 3, oder M.2 richtig verwöhnt. 



shadie schrieb:


> Also kein Plan woran es lag aber die Mühle läuft jetzt.


So erging es mir am Ende auch. Keine Ahnung, aber irgendwie fing die Kiste dann mal mit installieren an. Ist aber interessant, bei mir hat das starten ebenfalls ewig gedauert. Ich dachte schon der hat sich aufgehängt.


----------



## shadie (8. Januar 2018)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Mein Dell Precision T3500 brauch erst mal 45s bis er überhaupt mal was auf den Bildschirm zaubert.  Und trotz SSD, ... ja, ... ist halt noch S-ATA 2 mit 3GB/s. Da ist man von S-ATA 3, oder M.2 richtig verwöhnt.
> 
> 
> So erging es mir am Ende auch. Keine Ahnung, aber irgendwie fing die Kiste dann mal mit installieren an. Ist aber interessant, bei mir hat das starten ebenfalls ewig gedauert. Ich dachte schon der hat sich aufgehängt.



Dito.

Denn weder bei Ubuntu gab es eine ladeannimation / noch bei Windows.

NICHTS.

Ubuntu hat per Stick echt 15 Minuten gebootet trotz nem sehr schnellen USB Stick
Windows 10 hat 30 Minuten gebootet, hat auf einmal zack gemacht und ich war im Installationsprogramm.

Dann dauerte es die ganz normale Zeit bis ein Windows installiert ist.

Booten geht jetzt per SSD binnen wenigen Sekunden also alles super.

Die meisten Spiele habe ich auch wieder runter geladen.
CS gestern mit den standard was ist das 2600mhz gezockt  es geht, fühlt sich aber nicht gut an 


Werde mich heute oder morgen dann ans OC machen.
4GHZ sind mit dem NH-D15 schon das ziel, das wäre dann ein BCLK von 200 mit 20er Multi.

Kann ich bei BCLK 200 und Multi 20 eigentlich noch Speedstep verwenden?
Sprich das er noch hoch und runter taktet?
Oder muss ich das für die Stabilität deaktivieren?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Kann ich bei BCLK 200 und Multi 20 eigentlich noch Speedstep verwenden?
> Sprich das er noch hoch und runter taktet?
> Oder muss ich das für die Stabilität deaktivieren?


Ich habs angelassen. Sowohl das Speedstep, als auch den Turbo Boost. Der Sockel 1366 ist da echt ein zäher Hund.


----------



## shadie (8. Januar 2018)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Ich habs angelassen. Sowohl das Speedstep, als auch den Turbo Boost. Der Sockel 1366 ist da echt ein zäher Hund.



Aber z.B. Eist deaktiviert denke ich mal oder?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Januar 2018)

Nö, nur freudestrahlend am BCLK gedreht, und den Rest so belassen. Maximal die Geschwindigkeit des Arbeitsspeichers angepasst.


----------



## CaptainIglo26 (11. Januar 2018)

Servus zusammen,

sagt mal hat einer von euch Informationen, ob es bald Bios Updates aufgrund der Spectre-Problematik geben wird. Bisher wird ja lediglich den neueren Chipsätzen bzw. Sockeln Beachtung geschenkt.

Captain


----------



## drizzler (11. Januar 2018)

So nach knapp 5 Wochen "Winterurlaub" im Krankenhaus auch mal wieder im Lande und 2018 geht mir noch mehr auf den Sack. Kommst nach Hause, da fackelt meine 1060 erstmal den PCIe Slot meines lieben X58A-OC ab und mein e5 1650v2 geht hops . Kann ja nur noch besser werden.

Bios MC Updates soll es nur bis Ivy-Bridge-E (X79) geben. Finds eigentlich ne Sauerrei das Intel nicht alle CPUs durch die Bank fixen will.



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Mein Dell Precision T3500 brauch erst mal 45s bis er überhaupt mal was auf den Bildschirm zaubert.  Und trotz SSD, ... ja, ... ist halt noch S-ATA 2 mit 3GB/s. Da ist man von S-ATA 3, oder M.2 richtig verwöhnt.
> 
> 
> So erging es mir am Ende auch. Keine Ahnung, aber irgendwie fing die Kiste dann mal mit installieren an. Ist aber interessant, bei mir hat das starten ebenfalls ewig gedauert. Ich dachte schon der hat sich aufgehängt.



Das liegt am Board und nicht an Sata II. Bootmaessig gibts zwischen Sata II / Sata III / PCIe / M2 keinen nennenswerten Unterschied.


----------



## shadie (11. Januar 2018)

CaptainIglo26 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> sagt mal hat einer von euch Informationen, ob es bald Bios Updates aufgrund der Spectre-Problematik geben wird. Bisher wird ja lediglich den neueren Chipsätzen bzw. Sockeln Beachtung geschenkt.
> 
> Captain



Es steht zwar nichts fest aber ich denke mal wir alle können mit keinen Updates mehr rechnen.

Selbst Ivy bridge hat noch nix bekommen!


----------



## Aslinger (11. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Es steht zwar nichts fest aber ich denke mal wir alle können mit keinen Updates mehr rechnen.
> 
> Selbst Ivy bridge hat noch nix bekommen!



Ganz einfache Sache: Der User muss neue Hardware kaufen. Durch diese Aktion zwingt Intel sozusagen, neue Plattformen und CPUs zu kaufen, außer dem User ist es wurscht, aber mit mir z.B. sicher keine Intel CPUs mehr. Da haben sie sich ans eigene Bein gepinkelt, wenn mehrere User zu AMD wechseln würden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Januar 2018)

Wird bei mir auch zu AMD gehen, so bald ich genug gespart hab


----------



## Aslinger (11. Januar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wird bei mir auch zu AMD gehen, so bald ich genug gespart hab



Jo, laut Sig. musst du satte 4 Intel Systeme entsorgen, wobei ich aber S1366 aufgrund der Langlebigkeit und einer der letzten guten Intel Plattformen behalten würde. Somit sind es dann nur mehr noch 3.


----------



## shadie (11. Januar 2018)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Sache: Der User muss neue Hardware kaufen. Durch diese Aktion zwingt Intel sozusagen, neue Plattformen und CPUs zu kaufen, aber mit mir z.B. sicher nicht mehr Intel CPUs. Da haben sie sich ans eigene Bein gepinkelt, wenn mehrere User zu AMD wechseln würden.



Wir haben halt mit 1366 ein Problem.
Wir werden zwar den Windowspatch bekommen welcher Risiken mit Meltdown eingrenzt.
Aber wir werden keine Bios Updates bekommen.

Das ist auf einer Seite gut auf der anderen schlecht.
Schaut mal hier:

Performance impact of Windows patch and BIOS update (0606) on i7-8700 on ASUS PRIME Z370-A motherboard using Realbench 2.56. : pcmasterrace

Das sind 1080p Tests, mit dem Windows update sieht noch alles "normal" aus bzw. erscheint nicht so wild.
Mit dem Bios Update sieht es dann aber echt schlecht aus.....

Gut:
Ich denke da wir keine Bios Updates bekommen werden, sind wir von den Performance Impacts nicht betroffen.

Schlecht:
bekommen wir keine Performanceupdates sind die Lücken für Spectre natürlich noch alle offen.


ich finde das alles echt mega übel......

.....bin eigentlich keiner der da eine riesen Panik schiebt aber ich packe heute auf meinen Pi nen VNC Server + Grafische Oberfläche und werde künftig Bankgeschäfte und Bestellungen über den Pi handeln.
Denn der Minicomputer für 30 €......JA DER IST SICHER 


naja mal sehen, heute ist die Frau mal im Training, da habe ich 3 Stunden Zeit um mich dem Thema zu widmen, cpu zu übertakten, benches zu machen, den raspi einzurichten


----------



## Aslinger (11. Januar 2018)

Wie sieht es überhaupt mit einem AMD Turion 64X2 TL-68 aus. Der ist in meinem HP Notebook von 2008 verbaut. Sind diese CPUs sicher und ich kann dann dort Online Banking betreiben?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Januar 2018)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Jo, laut Sig. musst du satte 4 Intel Systeme entsorgen, wobei ich aber S1366 aufgrund der Langlebigkeit und einer der letzten guten Intel Plattformen behalten würde. Somit sind es dann nur mehr noch 3.


Also es sind eigentlich derer 8+
Aber, entsorgt wird da nichts, höchstens verkauft.
Aber 1366 bleibt, 1156 bleibt, 1150 bleibt und 1155 bleibt auch, höchstens die Anzahl derer würde reduziert werden.


----------



## JanJake (11. Januar 2018)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Wie sieht es überhaupt mit einem AMD Turion 64X2 TL-68 aus. Der ist in meinem HP Notebook von 2008 verbaut. Sind diese CPUs sicher und ich kann dann dort Online Banking betreiben?



AMD ist bis auf kleinigkeiten gar nicht betroffen! Zumindest nicht über die Hardware wie es bei Intel der Fall ist. AMD hat eben nur die Updates durch Windows gebraucht. Und das gilt auch nur für Ryzen, alle alten Generationen sind sicher.


----------



## Aslinger (11. Januar 2018)

Dann dient bei mir zukünftig der Turion für diese Dinge.

Wegen Intel entsorgen: offline bleiben sie ja brauchbar, Geld wird man wohl jetzt deutlich weniger erhalten, aufgrund der Bugs. Mit entsorgen meinte ich auch nicht wegschmeißen.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2018)

Umgekehrt: Das Kernel/Windows Update ist Intel-Exklusiv (nämlich gegen Meltdown), die BIOS und Browser fixes (gegen Spectre) brauchen in der Theorie alle OoO Prozessoren (wobei aber ausschließlich bei Haswell ein Proof of Concept verfügbar ist).


----------



## shadie (12. Januar 2018)

So bin gestern endlich mal dazu gekommen um mich um alles zu kümmern als Frauchen im Training war 

Der E5649 läuft jetzt auf nem FSB von 210 und dem "normalen" 19er Multi (schade das der 22er Multi ein reiner Turbomulti ist.....), bin also knapp vor den 4ghz, cpu Z sagt sogar 4ghz 

aktuell bin ich am Voltage reduzieren, das letzte was ich gestern gesehen habe waren glaube ich 1,2 - 1,24Vcore.

Weiß jemand von euch ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt die Multis >19 freizuschalten?
Ich habe im Bios keine gefunden.

Ach und....die ganzen Energiesparoptionen habe ich alle angelassen.

Habe nur fix einen Cinebench laufen lassen und liege knapp unter den 1000 punkten, das passt soweit oder?

Muss heute mal noch die QPI Spannung senken, die steht aktuell noch bei  1,35V


Noch jemand einen Tipp bzgl. Optimierung?
Ram OC geht nicht / der steht nur auf seine Standard 1333 / 1600 will er nicht mehr auch nicht bei 1,6v.
QPI ist bei 4,8GT/s / sollte man da noch etwas einstellen?

Das ganze läuft übrigens bei sehr sehr leisen 48°C im idle / unter Volllast geht es dann auf die 65-70°C hoch.
Das liegt aber daran das ich ich Bios eingestellt habe das die Lüfter auf Minimum laufen sollen und die target temp bei 65°C liegen soll.


Alles in allem liege ich mit dem Teil jetzt was "gesamtleistung" angeht über einem 4790k.
Das System ist nicht "kühler" geworden aber wesentlich leiser.
Bei 4790k musste der NH-D15 unter Prime schon merkbar aufdrehen, bei X5649 passiert.....gar nix.


Falls Ihr noch Tipps habt immer her damit.

Vielleicht bekommt man den Multi ja doch frei und ich könnte noch so auf 4,4ghz hoch ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Januar 2018)

Freier Multi ist leider nicht drin, wäre das so simpel wäre der Trick schon bekannt 

Glückwunsch zum netten 1366 Setting


----------



## shadie (12. Januar 2018)

Ach verdammt , naja nicht so schlimm.
Das Ziel waren 4GHZ und das habe ich also passt soweit,
mehr ist dann wohl auch mit dem Mainboard nicht drinnen.

Ja danke schön, werde damit mal die Zeit bis Ryzen 2 überbrücken und dann wechseln denke ich.


----------



## Aslinger (12. Januar 2018)

@*shadie*

1000 Punkte im CB Bench mit 4Ghz sind nicht möglich. Um die 920 Punkte sind da realistisch. 1000 könntest mit 4,4Ghz herum erreichen.


----------



## shadie (12. Januar 2018)

Aslinger schrieb:


> @*shadie*
> 
> 1000 Punkte im CB Bench mit 4Ghz sind nicht möglich. Um die 920 Punkte sind da realistisch. 1000 könntest mit 4,4Ghz herum erreichen.



das war das was ich noch so grob wusste irgendwo vor 1000 Punkten.
ich schaue heute abend noch mal nach.

In CPU Z benches liegt er bei der Single performance etwas hinter dem 4790k, dafür bei Multithread wieder deutlich über Ihm.


----------



## drizzler (12. Januar 2018)

mit 4,4 allcore sind aber schon was in Richtung 1040-50+ moeglich, wenn NB und Ram stimmen.

Den All-Core Turbo bei den X56xx (im Fall des e5649 den 20iger) kann man nur auf "besseren" Boards manuell fest setzen, alle anderen Turbo-Multis sind nur mit aktiven Turbo+C-States erreichbar, gelten dann aber auch nur gestaffelt fuer 4 oder weniger Kerne.  

Selbst bei aktivem Turbo sieht man aber auch auf den Boards die das manuelle Setzen nicht erlauben leider nur selten den Allcore Turbo aktiv, da die Boards keine Aufhebung des TDP Turbo Limits erlauben, welches man durch das OC schon bricht und die All-Core Turbonutzung quasi nicht moeglich ist.


----------



## bruderbethor (12. Januar 2018)

Ich habe mit meinem 5675 @4,3Ghz jetzt 990 CHR15 Punke ... Mit 4,4 Waren es 1050.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Januar 2018)

Dann hast du aber keinen RAM bei 1900MHz und 8-8-8-24 laufen


----------



## Aslinger (12. Januar 2018)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meinem 5675 @4,3Ghz jetzt 990 CHR15 Punke ... Mit 4,4 Waren es 1050.



100MHz mehr mit so einem grossen Sprung? Mit welchem Takt läuft die NB, QPI, RAM, Timings...?

Ich erreiche um die ~930 Punkte mit 4 Ghz. Langt mir bis ich mir einen AMD Threadripper 2XXX hole.


----------



## bruderbethor (13. Januar 2018)

Aktuell sind es 196*22 bei 3527 QPI, 3136 NB, 784 Mhz bei 7/7/7/24 ... ich zweifle gerade ob die 1050 nicht vll. bei 4,5 Ghz waren ... hmmm :-/ ich guck mal nach dem Screenshot.


----------



## drizzler (13. Januar 2018)

Habe mit 4,5 ghz  (180*25) 1800ram und nb auf 39xx 1067 Punkte auf nem zugemuellten Windows 10. Mit NB > 4000 geht dann noch ein bisschen mehr ueber 1070. Wenn die Leistung so stark einbricht bei relativ geringer Taktaenderung, dann liegt es meistenst an schlecht gesetzten skews oder wenn auch seltener an der cpu_pll. sowas kann man auch sehr schoen an ibt erkennen, wenn da die gflops stagnieren oder weniger werden trotz hoeherem Takt.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (13. Januar 2018)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Sache: Der User muss neue Hardware kaufen. Durch diese Aktion zwingt Intel sozusagen, neue Plattformen und CPUs zu kaufen, außer dem User ist es wurscht, aber mit mir z.B. sicher keine Intel CPUs mehr. Da haben sie sich ans eigene Bein gepinkelt, wenn mehrere User zu AMD wechseln würden.



Ich bin zukünftig ein User von denen


----------



## Aslinger (13. Januar 2018)

ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> Ich bin zukünftig ein User von denen



Dito, ich auch. Von 2001 bis 2009 war ich zuletzt AMD User. (Socket 462 und 939) 

Hui, 2x Titan Xp in einem S1366 System, du dürftest wohl der einzige weltweit sein mit dieser Kombi.


----------



## fipS09 (13. Januar 2018)

AMD ist super, aber Sicher vor solchen Aktionen seid ihr da auch nicht. Im Endeffekt wollen alle nur euer Geld


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Januar 2018)

Sein wir mal ehrlich, Intel merkt des eh nicht, ob die paar Leute die noch auf 1366 sind, zu AMD gehen, oder bei Intel bleiben.


----------



## Aslinger (13. Januar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Sein wir mal ehrlich, Intel merkt des eh nicht, ob die paar Leute die noch auf 1366 sind, zu AMD gehen, oder bei Intel bleiben.



Bei 1366 bleiben bis man zu AMD wechselt. Wenn ich eine realtiv neue Intel Plattform hätte, würde ich mich schon sehr ärgern, aber wenn man schon seit 2008 oder 09 bei 1366 ist, dann kann man gelassen zu AMD wechseln. Zwar auch nicht frei von Spectre, dafür deutlich sicherer als Intel. Mal abwarten wie die Performance mit den neuen Microcodes für Ryzen sein wird.


----------



## drizzler (14. Januar 2018)

1336 bald wieder Performancespitze weil nicht totgepatched ;D.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Januar 2018)

Lol, möglich.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. Januar 2018)

Da hast du die Rechnung noch nicht mit meinen ungepatchden Core i7 6700HQ, und Xeon 1231 v.3 gemacht.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (14. Januar 2018)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Dito, ich auch. Von 2001 bis 2009 war ich zuletzt AMD User. (Socket 462 und 939)
> 
> Hui, 2x Titan Xp in einem S1366 System, du dürftest wohl der einzige weltweit sein mit dieser Kombi.



Ich bin seit Intel Socket 478 dabei, doch der nächste Threadripper  erscheint mir höchst interessant. Aber mal schauen, was sich microcodemäßig für den X58  tut. Gibt's nen Patch ohne großen Einbußen, bleibt die Hardware im Gehäuse. 
Werd demnächst versuchen, meinen alten HWBot- Account zu reaktivieren,  mal schauen  was da  noch so an Punkten geht.


----------



## fuma.san (16. Januar 2018)

ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> Ich bin seit Intel Socket 478 dabei, doch der nächste Threadripper  erscheint mir höchst interessant. Aber mal schauen, was sich microcodemäßig für den X58  tut. Gibt's nen Patch ohne großen Einbußen, bleibt die Hardware im Gehäuse.
> Werd demnächst versuchen, meinen alten HWBot- Account zu reaktivieren,  mal schauen  was da  noch so an Punkten geht.



Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht das es noch einen Mikrocode Patch für die x58 Plattform gibt. Es wird wohl auf dem Patch auf Betriebssystem Ebene bleiben.
Der hat bei mir weniger als 1% Leistung gekostet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Januar 2018)

Glaube ich auch nicht, zumal det Teil, der Systeme, die noch aktiv genutzt werden, mit dieser Hardware gering ist, und die Angreifer sich für so eine, eher schwer zu findende, Zielgruppe kaum interessieren dürften.


----------



## shadie (16. Januar 2018)

fuma.san schrieb:


> Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht das es noch einen Mikrocode Patch für die x58 Plattform gibt. Es wird wohl auf dem Patch auf Betriebssystem Ebene bleiben.
> Der hat bei mir weniger als 1% Leistung gekostet.



Zumal selbst die Bios Patches nicht verhindern können das der Bug genutzt wird.

Das einzige das hilft ist Hardware austauschen aber gegen was?
Sowohl Intel als AMD sind nicht zu 100% safe, worauf soll man also wechseln.


Ich mache künftig meinen ganzen Bankkram und Bestellungen über den Pi.
Das klappt seit ner Woche wunderbar.
Und Frauchen ist happy das Sie zum Shoppen oder Onlinebanking nicht jedes mal Ihren PC hochfahren muss.
Habe den Pi mit einem günstigen KVM Switch ausgestattet und so können wir per knopfdruck die Eingabegeräte von Ihr zu mir etc wechseln.
Die Bildschirme finden automatisch den Kanal auf dem ein Signal vorliegt.

Klappt wunderbar und aktuell gilt der Pi als sicher bzgl. Meltdown und Spectre.
bis nix gegenteiliges behauptet wird bleibt die Konfig so bestehen.

Und die Gamer PC´s dürfen auch so weiterleben bis Ryzen 2 rauskommt.

Ganz zu schweigen vom Homeserver.....dem lappi .....dem WIndows tablet....dem android tablet.....dem htpc....und den 2 Android Smartphones....die wollte ich nur ungerne alle "in die Tonne treten".


----------



## Ground (16. Januar 2018)

Haha, momentan ist echt die Zeit um x58 Systeme mit neuen Boards zu versorgen - habe grade erst letzte Woche das MSI x58 Pro-E verkauft und zum gleichen Preis ein Rampage II Extreme gekauft und jetzt hab ich ein Gigabyte x58a-oc in der Post das das Rampage II Extreme ersetzen kann... Board kommt inklusive 24 GB Kingston HyperX und nem w3680 für 170€ - denke mal ich sollte da auch wieder auf ein Gratis Upgrade kommen, wenn ich nicht mit einigem Gewinn rauskomme...


----------



## drizzler (16. Januar 2018)

du Stinker hast das auf kleinanzeigen geschossen, war leider einen ticken zu spaet


----------



## Ground (16. Januar 2018)

drizzler schrieb:


> du Stinker hast das auf kleinanzeigen geschossen, war leider einen ticken zu spaet



Haha, ja, das war wohl ich. Der vorherige Besitzer wollte es eigentlich nicht verschicken, aber 20€ haben funktioniert


----------



## drizzler (16. Januar 2018)

Wenn du Interesse hast kann ich nachher zu Hause ein BiosMod hochladen, basiert auf dem F5E mit aktuellem Microcode und optimiertem OROM fuer den 9182 Sata III Controller.  
Finds persoenlich das beste x58 Board, bis jetzt die besten OC Ergebnisse (auch im Sinne von 24/7) damit gehabt. Da war selbst das RE III Blackediton was ich mal hier hatte schlechter, wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss, dass ich darin nicht so viel Zeit investiert habe wie in das X58A-OC. Ist nu auch fuer 300 irgendwo in Polen gelandet.


----------



## Ground (16. Januar 2018)

drizzler schrieb:


> Wenn du Interesse hast kann ich nachher zu Hause ein BiosMod hochladen, basiert auf dem F5E mit aktuellem Microcode und optimiertem OROM fuer den 9182 Sata III Controller.
> Finds persoenlich das beste x58 Board, bis jetzt die besten OC Ergebnisse (auch im Sinne von 24/7) damit gehabt. Da war selbst das RE III Blackediton was ich mal hier hatte schlechter, wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss, dass ich darin nicht so viel Zeit investiert habe wie in das X58A-OC. Ist nu auch fuer 300 irgendwo in Polen gelandet.



Klingt gut, wäre super! Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## drizzler (16. Januar 2018)

Damit kannst du wohl nur Westmere/Gulftown CPUs betreiben, da nur noch der Microcode fuer die CPUs enthalten ist.


----------



## commodore128d (16. Januar 2018)

Moin ihr alten 1366 Freaks!

Hat einer von euch ein komplett Zerstörtes Defektes Abgerauchtes und am besten Explodiertes Board? Ich bräuchte DRINGEND ein oder noch viel Besser 2 dieser Metallsysteme um die CPU zu halten. Also im Prinzip diesen Spannrahmen, die Schrauben und die Backplate. Hat da jemand zufällig was und möcht das loswerden?

LG

Commo


----------



## drizzler (17. Januar 2018)

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal. Wirst auf ebay (com) fuendig, wobei man guenstig backplates aus asien findet, die Federhalterung ist aber verhaeltnismaessig teuer (habe keinen Anbieter gefunden der die unter 10 Euro inklusive Versand anbietet). Wenn es sehr schnell gehen soll, auf ebay.de bietet einer 2 Sets mit Federhalterung und Backplate fuer 20 Euro pro Stueck an. Ansonsten bei mouser.de wirst du auch fuendig, wobei da die Versandkosten hoch sind, wenn man nicht einen bestimmten Betrag erreicht. Hatte da damals mit 2 Freunden zusammen was bestellt. Lag aber auch bei etwas um die 15 Euro (Foxconn Backplate und Halterung) wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## commodore128d (17. Januar 2018)

Hast du mal n Link für mich? Ich bin scheinbar unfähig zu googlen ...


----------



## Ground (17. Januar 2018)

Alternativ vllt nen billiges Bladeboard zerlegen? Hier wäre nen Dell 610 Board für 15€ - haste gleich nen Ersatzteil, und viel günstiger wird's auch nicht. (Alternativen: erste, zweite;


----------



## commodore128d (17. Januar 2018)

Das ist ne gute Idee - mir ist grade eingefallen das im Keller noch ein kaputter HP Server rumsteht mit nem defekten Board. Das war auch n 1366. Problem gelöst, danke euch!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Januar 2018)

Geil, ist da der RAM noch drin?


----------



## commodore128d (17. Januar 2018)

Ist es, allerdings nichts besonderes, 3x2GB REG ECC ...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Januar 2018)

Ach ok, dachte 4gb Module oder größer


----------



## drizzler (17. Januar 2018)

bei mouser ist auch alles out of stock wie ich grad gesehen habe und dann 13 wochen Vorlaufzeit, wenn man es denn da ueberhaupt noch bekommt. Der Tipp da mit dem Blade ist nice.


----------



## skoberst (17. Januar 2018)

hatte wegen Bios update für mein P6T bei asus nachgefragt > es soll für X58 updates geben aber es gibt noch kein zeitrahmen > ich soll halt gelegentlich nachschauen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Januar 2018)

What? Heiliger Bimbam, dann muss es den Jungs ja echt brennen.


----------



## Knogle (18. Januar 2018)

Ja MSI wird auch Updates bekommen für die X58 Schlitten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2018)

Oha, dann fehlt noch Gigabyte,


----------



## shadie (18. Januar 2018)

Da habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr mit gerechnet zumal die MB Hersteller sicherlich keine Unterstützung von Intel erwarten können.


----------



## bruderbethor (18. Januar 2018)

Die Frage ist nur, ist es für "Otto Normaluser" überhaupt wichtig ? Es war die letzten Jahre schon unsicher und jetzt soll es plötzlich gefährlich sein. Aber gut zu wissen dass die alte X58 Dame noch gepflegt werden soll 

vg Ben


----------



## Aslinger (18. Januar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> What? Heiliger Bimbam, dann muss es den Jungs ja echt brennen.



Ich werds aber nicht raufspielen, falls da was kommt. Grade die alten Cores wie unsere (Nehalem/Gulftown/Westmere) werden da messbar Leistung verlieren. Ich lebe derweil damit bis ich mir ein neue Plattform hole.

Die ganzen Patches da sind eher in der Betaphase statt offiziell freigegeben. Beim einen läufts, beim andren läuft das Sys auf einmal instabil. Egal welche Plattform. Never change a running system!

Meltdown und Spectre stufe ich auch teilweise auf Angstmache ein, damit die Leute wieder neue Hardware kaufen. Man sieht ja an unserer S1366 Plattform wie langlebig die sind.


----------



## skoberst (22. Januar 2018)

patch bios aufspielen wäre zum testen wieviel leistung unsere bretter verlieren interessant.

für den gaming-/homebetrieb werde ich es vermutlich auch nicht einspielen
meine M2 pcie ssd würde ja 50% IO leistung verlieren dadurch ( nach aktuellen tests) 

die hacker stehen bei mir vermutlich auch nicht schlange um ne foren passwort abzufangen

wenn die aktuellen systeme im schnitt 2-10% CPU Leistung verlieren wenn sie voll gepatcht sind > sind unsere X58er ungepatcht ja wieder highend 

da kann ich ne neukauf weitere 3 Jahre verschieben bis neue CPU ohne den hardwarebug erscheinen


----------



## Knogle (22. Januar 2018)

Habe auch 50% IO Leistung eingefahren durch den Patch


----------



## 8uxl1983 (26. Januar 2018)

Hab mal wieder eine Frage.

Würde jetzt ein Gigabyte EX58-Extreme mit i7 920 um 100 Euro bekommen.

Ist der Preis ok und ist das Mainboard für die Xeons zu empfehlen?


----------



## commodore128d (26. Januar 2018)

Kann man machen


----------



## Knogle (26. Januar 2018)

Ich wuerde sagen fuer den Preis lohnt das nicht mehr wirklich.
Schau mal fuer 50 Euro mehr kriegst du nen verdammt starken 4 Kern Ryzen mit HT und Mainboard


----------



## Aslinger (26. Januar 2018)

Die neuen Ryzen lassen auch nicht mehr so lange auf sich warten. Dazu noch ein neuer Chipsatz (X470).

Die Tage des S1366 sind durch die Ryzen wohl nun endgültig gezählt. Mir würde auch die Performance Plattform langen, aber ich will die Threadripper Plattform, damit ich wieder mind. 7 Jahre Ruhe habe vor dem aufrüsten.


----------



## Knogle (26. Januar 2018)

Die 1000 Cinebench die man im Bestfall auf 1366 hinkriegt bei 300W Plattformverbrauch kriegt man fuer ein bisschen mehr Geld (ca. 50 Euro mehr) sogar @Stock hin bei 65W 
Bin echt mal gespannt was Ryzen 2 so macht


----------



## Aslinger (26. Januar 2018)

Knogle schrieb:


> Die 1000 Cinebench die man im Bestfall auf 1366 hinkriegt bei 300W Plattformverbrauch kriegt man fuer ein bisschen mehr Geld (ca. 50 Euro mehr) sogar @Stock hin bei 65W
> Bin echt mal gespannt was Ryzen 2 so macht



Bei S1366 zu bleiben lohnt sich weiterhin nur für Käufer der 1. Stunde, welche 2008/2009 zugeschlagen haben.

shootme55 hat sich auch von S1366 verabschiedet und ist auf den 1950er Threadripper umgestiegen.


----------



## Knogle (26. Januar 2018)

Ich glaube ich habe erst 2011 zugeschlagen, hat aber dennoch gelohnt.
Damals meinen i5 750 auf Sockel 1156 rausgeschmissen mit P7P55D und dann kam ein P6X58D-E rein + X5650 fuer damals noch 150 Euro.

Dann nen Jahr spaeter wurde der i5 2300 rausgeschmissen und da kam dasselbe rein  Die Hardware ist mir verdammt lange treu geblieben!


----------



## Aslinger (26. Januar 2018)

Was heuer dieses Jahr bei mir ansteht: ein neuer Lapi auf Ryzen 7 2700er Basis und die 2xxx Threadripper Generation mit denke ich neuem Chipsatz (X499). 

2017 habe ich null in das System investiert, außer bei Retro Hardware.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Januar 2018)

Ich hab schon den Vorsatz fest, Ryzen Refresh der 2000er Serie, 8 Kerne, X-Mainboard, ggf. noch besserer RAM.
Das wird wohl im März, wenn verfügbar, direkt geordert.


----------



## commodore128d (26. Januar 2018)

Wenn nur RAM nicht so verdammt teuer wäre ... 32GB DDR4 für Ryzen mit hohen Taktraten kosten halt gleich mal soviel wie mein gesamter 1366er Build ...


----------



## Knogle (26. Januar 2018)

Mein billig Micron RAM schafft auch die 3200  Hat mich damals 25 Euro fuer 8GB gekostet


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Januar 2018)

Ich hab 19,95€ pro 8GB bezahlt


----------



## commodore128d (26. Januar 2018)

Nur Momentan ist er halt teuer ... Ich hab für meinen gesamten Build ca 420€ ausgegeben, dafür bekommt man auf Mindfactory recht genau 32GB DDR4 zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt. Da ist dann meiner Meinung nach P/L in dem fall noch stärker bei 1366, auch wenn man Strom mit ienbezieht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Januar 2018)

Ja, des mag sein, mein 1366 hat ja auch schon 24gb. Der ddr4 hier ist eben nur 16GB und auch nur 2133er


----------



## Aslinger (27. Januar 2018)

Mein 1366er Sys hat auch 24GB, welche ich 2016 gekauft habe (davor 12GB). Das nächste Sys soll auch mind. 32GB haben. Geld spielt keine Rolle., es wird gekauft was gefällt und hatte die letzten Jahre genug Zeit zum sparen für das nächste High End Sys. Wichtig ist, dass es kein Intel mehr wird. Der Lug und Trug den Intel in den letzten Jahren abzog, jedes Jahr neue Sockel, unverlötete CPUs, jetzt auch im High End Segment...

Das 1366er System bleibt als 2. System bestehen. Also dem Thread hier bleibe ich auch danach noch treu.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Januar 2018)

Ich ja auch, wobei ich aktuell nur das R2E betreibe, das UD3r liegt aktuell leider als Reserve da 

Auch bei mir würde AMD an meinem 1366 Engagement hier nichts ändern.


----------



## Aslinger (27. Januar 2018)

1366 und darunter waren noch toll. Habe auch noch drei Slot 1 Retro Systeme im Einsatz (PIII Katmai, Celeron Mendocino, Pentium III Coppermine). Mache über meine Retro Parts auch noch Videos.


----------



## Knogle (27. Januar 2018)

Ja also ich finde man kann sich eigentlich nicht so sehr beschweren bei den Preisen.
Damals zu 1366 Zeiten hat der 6 Kerner schliesslich noch 1000$ gekostet  und da kriegt man inzwischen schon nen 16 Kern Fredripper + 32GB RAM fuer


----------



## Aslinger (27. Januar 2018)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ja also ich finde man kann sich eigentlich nicht so sehr beschweren bei den Preisen.
> Damals zu 1366 Zeiten hat der 6 Kerner schliesslich noch 1000$ gekostet  und da kriegt man inzwischen schon nen 16 Kern Fredripper + 32GB RAM fuer



250€ hat mir der i7 920 mit D0 Stepping gekostet und hielt immerhin 6 Jahre, bevor der Xeon rein kam.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Januar 2018)

Eben, 6 Kerne waren zu Hochzeiten des 1366 nur was für Enthusisten, wie die 16-Kerner heute.
Abgesehen ist High-End sogar günstiger geworden.

Nötig waren die, vor allem die ersten 4-6 Jahre eh nicht.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (27. Januar 2018)

Dann werde ich wohl etwas warten bis die Ryzen 2 Generation da ist und dann über einen Umstieg nachdenken.


----------



## Aslinger (27. Januar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Eben, 6 Kerne waren zu Hochzeiten des 1366 nur was für Enthusisten, wie die 16-Kerner heute.
> Abgesehen ist High-End sogar günstiger geworden.
> 
> Nötig waren die, vor allem die ersten 4-6 Jahre eh nicht.



Der i7 920 war ja damals ein enormer Leistungssprung, weil ich vom Sockel 939 (Athlon 64 X2 3800+) gekommen bin.


----------



## Knogle (27. Januar 2018)

Fande ich sehr interessant, vor einigen Jahren waren wir einer der wenigen Leute die nen 6 Kerner hatten  Sogar noch bis vor 1-2 Jahren


----------



## Aslinger (27. Januar 2018)

Knogle schrieb:


> Fande ich sehr interessant, vor einigen Jahren waren wir einer der wenigen Leute die nen 6 Kerner hatten  Sogar noch bis vor 1-2 Jahren



Tjo, alles hat mal ein Ende, in diesem Fall hat das AMD mit Ryzen gezeigt, damit Intel mal von ihren Mainstream 4 Kern Prozis runter kommt. 8 Kerne werden bald Standard werden. Bei mir werden es  in Zukunft 16 Kerne werden.


----------



## Knogle (27. Januar 2018)

Aber ich bereue immer noch verdammmt stark dass ich mich damals nicht mit RAM eingedeckt habe


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Januar 2018)

Jupp, geht mir ähnlich, wollte ein paar 8GB Riegel besorgen, aber das hatte sich dann zerschlagen.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (28. Januar 2018)

Hey Leute,

war hier lange nicht mehr unterwegs. Habe nun über die Arbeit 3 alte Server bekommen und habe deshalb 4 Xeon X5650 und 2 E5520 hier liegen sowie insgesamt 144GB RAM. Bin gerade dabei das zu verkaufen; will aber eventuell einen der X5650 bei mir reinstecken und bräuchte dann nur ein gescheites Board, mit dem man ein paar MHz aus dem Teil rausquetschen kann. Was empfiehlt sich da momentan?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Januar 2018)

Da du Reg-ECC Speicher haben wirst, nimm n Rampage2Extreme oder GA X58er, die kommen damit eigentlich klar.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (28. Januar 2018)

Tatsächlich? Hatte mich schon darauf eingestellt neuen Ram zu kaufen; das wäre natürlich genial.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Januar 2018)

Ich hab 6 Riegel hier auf dem GA X58 ud3r, die waren auch schon auf dem Rampage2, läuft.
Wenn du sicher gehen willst, pack 6 Riegel ein, ab zu mir, ich teste kurz, dann gehen die zurück 

vsk müsstest du tragen, aber das sollte im Maxibrief ja gehen.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (28. Januar 2018)

Danke für das Angebot, aber das würde ich riskieren. Kann im Zweifel das Board ja wieder verkaufen und das Ganze abblasen. Ist halt gerade eine gute Chance und ich habe Bock mal wieder zu basteln. Grafikkarte kaufen kann man aktuell ja total vergessen.


----------



## drizzler (29. Januar 2018)

Wie ist denn dein ECC Speicher organisiert Chris? Hatte mal ecc reg hier mit 2Rx4 der nicht funktioniert hat auf meinem X58A-OC.


----------



## Knogle (29. Januar 2018)

Hast du vor was von dem RAM zu verkaufen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Januar 2018)

es sind M393B5273CH0-YH9, ich hatte auch mal irgendwelche Kingston Reg-ECC, die liefen auch, hab ich aber, weil es nur 2GB Module waren, damals wieder verkauft.

Ich glaube es sind 2Rx8? 1Rx4 wollte bei mir auch nicht (M393B5270CH0-DH0)


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (29. Januar 2018)

Ich hab 18x8 GB bei Kleinanzeigen drin. Will hier jetzt nichts posten diesbezüglich.
Sind aber M393B1K70CH0-CH9 und M393B1K70BH1-CH9. Bin mir aber auch echt nicht sicher, ob ich irgendwas davon habe jetzt noch auf so eine alte Plattform umzusteigen; der Trend geht aber wieder gegen mehr Threads und da ja bei den Xeons taktmäßig auch einiges drin zu sein scheint gebe ich ja nicht viel auf was Single-Thread Leistung angeht. Mein i5 3570k läuft 24/7 auch nur mit 4GHz. Außerdem hätte ich dann mehr RAM


----------



## Knogle (29. Januar 2018)

Link per PN?


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (29. Januar 2018)

Okay, bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Board in der Bucht. Muss ich bei der BIOS-Version auf irgend etwas achten? Ich schaue gerade nach ASUS Sabertooth und Rampage 2+3 sowie Gigabyte X58 Boards. Noch etwas worauf ich achten sollte?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Januar 2018)

Ne, n i7 für n Bios-Update gibts sicher gegen VSK geliehen, wenn nötig.

Beim Sabertooth weiß ich nicht obs mit RegECC umgehen kann.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (29. Januar 2018)

Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P LGA 1366 Intel X58 Motherboard, Mainboard mit Zubehor 818313012913 | eBay
Gigabyte GA-X58-USB3 Rev.1.0 Intel X58 Mainboard ATX Sockel 1366   #36455 818313011282 | eBay
ASUS Rampage II Extreme Intel X58 Mainboard ATX Sockel 1366   #6857 610839166183 | eBay

Habe es auf diese 3 eingeschränkt. Falls es ein Problem ist, dass ich diese hier poste dann sagt es mir bitte. Welches würdet ihr bevorzugen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Januar 2018)

Hm, das ud4p hatte ich, nett, aber nicht ganz das Niveau des R2e.

Das USB3 kenne ich nicht selbst


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (29. Januar 2018)

Ich habe bei dem Rampage II Extreme zugeschlagen. Bin sehr gespannt und werde auf jeden Fall hier berichten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Januar 2018)

Ist n sehr sehr nettes Board


----------



## commodore128d (29. Januar 2018)

REG ECC kann ich auf dem Sabertooth morgen mal probieren


----------



## drizzler (29. Januar 2018)

bissl spaet meine Antwort >D


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (29. Januar 2018)

Oh Shit lese jetzt erst, dass nur 4GB Sticks unterstützt sind. Ist das korrekt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Januar 2018)

Nein, das liegt eh am IMC der CPU, da bleib mal ruhig


----------



## commodore128d (29. Januar 2018)

Offiziell ja, inoffiziell gibts Leute die fahren die Dinger mit 3x8 oder sogar 6x8


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Januar 2018)

Mit Reg ECC müssten Sogar 16gb Module gehen, aber das habe ich bisher nicht testen können.


----------



## bruderbethor (30. Januar 2018)

commodore128d schrieb:


> Offiziell ja, inoffiziell gibts Leute die fahren die Dinger mit 3x8 oder sogar 6x8



Steht bei meinem GA-X58 UD3r auch in den Specs "...6 x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets supporting up to 24 GB of system memory(Note 1)..." Aber das nimmt ganz ohne murren auch meine 3Stk. 8GB  Module  Ich schätze das wird beim ASUS nicht anders sein 


Vg Ben


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (30. Januar 2018)

Habe ja nur 8GB Module hier, aber ich denke 3 davon sollten mir reichen. Mal sehen wie gut ich ohne USB3 und SATA III auskommen werde. Fühlt sich schon ein bisschen unvernünftig an  Aber wenn das nix ist hol ich mir noch ein einfaches Gehäuse und mache einen kleinen Server draus


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Januar 2018)

Am Anfang sagt jeder, 24GB würden reichen. Testen, ob doch das Doppelte läuft, wird trotzdem jeder, der genug Riegel zuhause hat 

USB3 kann man ja billig nachrüsten, solange du genug Slots frei hast. Und von SATA3 merkt man eh nichts im Alltag, sobald ne SSD dran hängt und du keine 5TB am Tag hin und her schaufelst. Solange da keine nvme SSD verbaut ist (was bei dem System eher nicht machbar ist) , gibt es doch kaum Performace-Zuwachs. Wichtig sind die Zugriffszeiten (gut es sollte keine 1 Gen SSD sein) und die sind bei SATA2 genauso gut oder besser als bei den SATA3 Zusatzchips.


----------



## shadie (30. Januar 2018)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Habe ja nur 8GB Module hier, aber ich denke 3 davon sollten mir reichen. Mal sehen wie gut ich ohne USB3 und SATA III auskommen werde. Fühlt sich schon ein bisschen unvernünftig an  Aber wenn das nix ist hol ich mir noch ein einfaches Gehäuse und mache einen kleinen Server draus



Einen kleinen stromschluckenden Server?

Würde 1366 nicht als Server laufen lassen, dafür saufen die viel zu viel.
Als gaming Plattform finde ich es grad noch so erträglich, da ich eh nicht mehr viel spiele (vielleicht 6-8 Stunden die Woche).

Aber mein Homeserver läuft 24/7......da würde ich keine 1366er Plattform untersetzen, zumal ich die Leistung im Homeserverbereich auch gar nicht benötige 

Mit mehr Ram bekommt man auch gleich "mehr dumme Ideen" die man mit Ihm anstellen kann.
Hätte ich 32GB drinnen oder 24 würde ich mir erst mal ne dicke Ramdisk anlegen und darauf Programme wie Photoshop etc. installieren.
Habe aber "nur" 16gb Ram, da wirds recht eng mit ner dicken Ramdisk.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Januar 2018)

Eumel, das geht mit ner NVMe sehr wohl, wenn auch nicht optimal.


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Januar 2018)

Ja ich weiß, dass es geht. Aber wer macht denn sowas auf der Plattform  Für spezielle Anwendungen sind die Teile ja super, aber im Alltagsbetrieb doch eher was fü ne "dicke Signatur"


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (30. Januar 2018)

Hab ja eine PCIe SSD, das ist nicht das Problem. Homeserver kann ich mit Leistung schon was anfangen - aktuell läuft da ein HP Microserver mit Xeon E1265L (4C/8T) und 12GB RAM an der Kotzgrenze, insbesondere beim RAM. Wird also so oder so ein Gewinn, im Zweifel wird der jetzige Server zum FreeNAS .


----------



## drizzler (30. Januar 2018)

welche pcie ssd hast du? Wenn es eine nvme ssd ist brauchst eine mit eigenem rom um die als boot device nutzen zu koennen, ansonsten geht es nur mit der duet loesung.


----------



## Knogle (30. Januar 2018)

Also mein MSI X58 hat ohne Probleme ne PM961 erkannt
Damit kriegt die Platform nochmal richtig Dampf


----------



## Scenz (30. Januar 2018)

Knogle schrieb:


> Also mein MSI X58 hat ohne Probleme ne PM961 erkannt
> Damit kriegt die Platform nochmal richtig Dampf


Wird die PM961 direkt im Bios erkannt oder brauche ich da erst eine Bios/ UEFI überbrückung wie Duet? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (30. Januar 2018)

Ich meine bei mir wurde sie direkt erkannt


----------



## Pimplegionär (30. Januar 2018)

Gudde ! Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir ne neue CPU und Mainboard kaufe , nur was für ne Plattform ?

Ich habe mir ne GTX 1080 gegönnt und jetzt sehe ich deutlich das CPU limit . Trotz der hohen Übertaktung gehts in einigen meiner Lieblinggames bös in Keller . ~ 35 FPS und schon rucklig . 

Man merkt schon das Alter . 

ich weiß ich muss min 800 euro hinlegen für CPU ,RAM und Mainboard .


----------



## bruderbethor (30. Januar 2018)

Na heu ... was spielst du denn ? Gerade bei 4,5 Ghz sollte der 6Kerner ja kein Klotz am Bein sein. Klar gibt es schnellere CPU´s aber für 50% Mehrleistung (die imho erstrebenswert ist wenn man ein Upgrade macht) was kauft man da ... ? Aber Welche CPU schlachtenden Spiele sind das denn die einen W3670 @4,5 Ghz derart platt machen, dass man das CPU Limit deutlich spürt ? 

Vg Ben


----------



## Pimplegionär (30. Januar 2018)

Na Company of Heroes 2 zum Beispiel , da geht nen i7 6800K wenns heftig wird auf ~65 FPS , also angenehm , die alte Architektur schafft bei 4,5 GHz nur 27-30 FPS , ist Tatsache , leider . 

Ich Spiele nur Strategie deshalb brauch ich mehr Leistung .


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Januar 2018)

Dann brauchst du wohl ne hohe IPC und gleichzeitig viele Kerne, am besten noch übertaktet -> bei AMD fehlt die Leistung dafür und bei Intel wird es unbezahlbar...


----------



## Pimplegionär (30. Januar 2018)

Ja da hast du Recht . Also min 6 wieder ,ist klar . Der i7 8700K hat 6 Kerne und geht noch vom Preis .


----------



## bruderbethor (30. Januar 2018)

i7 8700K vll. was von der8auer  Aber es überrascht mich, dass der i7 6800K so viel besser sein soll als der Xeon. Aber gut ich kann es wirklich nicht einschätzen.


----------



## Pimplegionär (30. Januar 2018)

Ist so , war schon im ersten Teil so . Ich Spiels zu gern . Immer bei 4v4 geht er in die Knie wenns heftig wird . Beim Freund mit dem I7 6800K läuft smooth .


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Januar 2018)

Ja der 8700K "geht" schon preislich, wenn auch tendenziell zu wenig Kerne für die Zukunft. Aber selbst der und dann die RAM-Preise dazu. Da hast du noch kein Board und bist 600€ (für 32GB Speicher) los...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Januar 2018)

Allerdings.
Man sollte aktuell wohl noch mal die Ryzen 2000er abwarten.


----------



## commodore128d (30. Januar 2018)

So wie gestern angekündigt - ich hab mal REG ECC auf dem Sabertooth X58 getestet.
Ich hab hier einen 4GB Riegel gehabt, der bootete nicht, auch nicht mit MemOK!. Allerdings kanns auch gut sein das der Riegel einfach defekt ist ...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Januar 2018)

Ne, glaube durchaus, dass es das nicht will.


----------



## commodore128d (30. Januar 2018)

ICh bekomm vielleicht die nächsten Tage noch ein paar kleine 2GB Riegel dann probier ich das nochmal.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Januar 2018)

Welche Modelle hast du da?


----------



## Knogle (30. Januar 2018)

Chris wärst bereit zu testen ob die NVMe SSD von Haus aus auf allen Boards erkannt wird? Würde die dir mal mit Adapter rüberschicken


----------



## drizzler (31. Januar 2018)

lad mal ein Video davon hoch wie du von der pm961 aufm msi x58 bootest out of the box, kann das nicht glauben


----------



## drizzler (31. Januar 2018)

Pimplegionär schrieb:


> Na Company of Heroes 2 zum Beispiel , da geht nen i7 6800K wenns heftig wird auf ~65 FPS , also angenehm , die alte Architektur schafft bei 4,5 GHz nur 27-30 FPS , ist Tatsache , leider .
> 
> Ich Spiele nur Strategie deshalb brauch ich mehr Leistung .



Unter der Annahme, dass der i7 6800k stock rennt, liegen die beiden Prozis bei nem 4,5 oc gulftown/westmere  aber garnicht so weit auseinander;auch nicht in der der ST Performance (gängige Benches ohne AVX). Hast du mal einen anderen Uncore versucht?


----------



## Knogle (31. Januar 2018)

Der eine Kollege hat ja hier 1200 Punkte bei 5GHz geschafft


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Januar 2018)

Knogle, klar würde ich das testen 
Allerdings erst nach dem 10.02, in der Faltwoche hab ich da keinen Platz zum schrauben


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (31. Januar 2018)

Wow das ging schnell. Das Board ist im Laufe des Tages schon bei mir zu Hause, vorausgesetzt ein Nachbar ist da 
Leider ist keine Blende dabei. Hat vielleicht jemand noch eine? Ich bin dermaßen gespannt


----------



## Ground (31. Januar 2018)

Knogle schrieb:


> Der eine Kollege hat ja hier 1200 Punkte bei 5GHz geschafft



Über 4.5 GHz ist aber nichts wirklich sinnvoll 24/7 laufen zu lassen  Aber ~1050 in Cinebench sind auch nicht zu verachten für ne CPU von 2010...
Mein e5649 hat mittlerweile einen weg (bekomme 4.3 nicht mehr stabil), denke mal ich bestell mir als nächstes nen x5675 um den zu ersetzen. Denke nur beim BCLK wird es schwierig nen besseren zu finden; der hier macht fast 270 aufm Rampage II... Und ja, ich hab auch noch das x58a-oc, aber da steigt bei über 266.5 die Festplatte aus, muss mal sehen was ich da machen kann.
Übrigens - Speicher und W3680 für 140€*(ja ich weiß ich hätte mehr für nehmen können - wollte es schnell los haben) verkauft; das x58a-oc hat also praktisch nur 30€ gekostet


----------



## Knogle (31. Januar 2018)

Kannste den kaputten E5649 denn noch gebrauchen?

Gepruegelt bekommt man den BCLK eh irgendwie hoch^^ selbst bei dem MSI kriegt man den auf 270 hochgeballert


----------



## Ground (31. Januar 2018)

Knogle schrieb:


> Kannste den kaputten E5649 denn noch gebrauchen?
> 
> Gepruegelt bekommt man den BCLK eh irgendwie hoch^^ selbst bei dem MSI kriegt man den auf 270 hochgeballert



Denke beim Rampage II bin ich am Limit mit 270 (ist eh nicht dafür bekannt dafür besonders hohen BCLK zu erreichen), beim Gigabyte Bord hab ich wahrscheinlich noch Luft - momentan limitiert, wie gesagt, die Festplatte, die bei nem PCIe Takt von über 120 MHz aussteigt. Das Bord hat leider keinen IDE Anschluss...

Mein e5620 ist aber ne Niete, der schafft gerade so 243 BCLK, egal wie ich den prügel. Mein bester e5640 hat mit der alten GPU 5.577 GHz (253x22) geschafft, muss ich mal mit der neuen, die nichts gegen mehr PCIe Takt hat probieren...

Und Kaputt ist auch in Anführungszeichen, auf 4.0 mit 1.35 ist der noch stabil, nur halt nicht mehr stabil zu bekommen auf 4.3 oder so...


----------



## drizzler (31. Januar 2018)

Ground schrieb:


> Denke beim Rampage II bin ich am Limit mit 270 (ist eh nicht dafür bekannt dafür besonders hohen BCLK zu erreichen), beim Gigabyte Bord hab ich wahrscheinlich noch Luft - momentan limitiert, wie gesagt, die Festplatte, die bei nem PCIe Takt von über 120 MHz aussteigt. Das Bord hat leider keinen IDE Anschluss...
> 
> Mein e5620 ist aber ne Niete, der schafft gerade so 243 BCLK, egal wie ich den prügel. Mein bester e5640 hat mit der alten GPU 5.577 GHz (253x22) geschafft, muss ich mal mit der neuen, die nichts gegen mehr PCIe Takt hat probieren...
> 
> Und Kaputt ist auch in Anführungszeichen, auf 4.0 mit 1.35 ist der noch stabil, nur halt nicht mehr stabil zu bekommen auf 4.3 oder so...



Hast du schon mit der PCIe Amp und der PWM rumgespielt? Fuers bclk OC hab ich bei beiden OCs die hier hatte die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eine PCIe AMP  > CPU AMP mit nem Abstand von 200 am besten lief bei ner PWM von 800 oder 1000. Da brauchte ich auch so gut wie keine PCIe Takt Erhoehung bis ca 235 baseclock ohne slowmode. Habs aber noch nicht probiert den absoluten max bclk zu finden, da ich  nur noch ein Board hier habe und es aktuell noch im Mainrig nutze.


----------



## Ground (31. Januar 2018)

drizzler schrieb:


> Hast du schon mit der PCIe Amp und der PWM rumgespielt? Fuers bclk OC hab ich bei beiden OCs die hier hatte die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eine PCIe AMP  > CPU AMP mit nem Abstand von 200 am besten lief bei ner PWM von 800 oder 1000. Da brauchte ich auch so gut wie keine PCIe Takt Erhoehung bis ca 235 baseclock ohne slowmode. Habs aber noch nicht probiert den absoluten max bclk zu finden, da ich  nur noch ein Board hier habe und es aktuell noch im Mainrig nutze.



Hat bei mir (zumindest bei Rampage II) keine großen Unterschiede gemacht, glaub von 268 auf 269.6 oder so.

Hab gerade gelesen das es vllt temperaturmäßig was bringen könnte den zweiten QPI anzukleben... Wenn das stimmt könnte ich mal versuchen, vllt bekomm ich meinen e5649 doch wieder auf höheren Taktraten halbwegs stabil...


----------



## drizzler (31. Januar 2018)

Das Rampage hat keine PCIe Amp Einstellung


----------



## Ground (31. Januar 2018)

drizzler schrieb:


> Das Rampage hat keine PCIe Amp Einstellung



Ach Moment...  meinte Clock Skews und so, die haben bei mir mit dem Rampage II nicht wirklich was gebracht... Ich denke mal auf dem Bord hab ich auch das Limit unter Luft erreicht. Btw, bist du zufällig SGD02 auf HWBot? Würde von den Bords her passen 

Oh, und ich hab meinen alten RAM und den W3680 verkauft, so hat mich das x58a-oc praktisch 30€ gekostet  (wollte das Geld recht schnell wieder drin haben, hätte mit etwas mehr Geduld wohl mehr bekommen können)


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (31. Januar 2018)

Mist, ich bekomme keinen Post mit dem RAM. Kann ich noch irgendwelche Einstellungen/BIOS-Update testen? Hat einer von euch einen Tipp?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Januar 2018)

Mit dem REG-ECC? Nein.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (31. Januar 2018)

Aber Reg ECC geht schon unter gewissen Umständen? Nutzt es denn einer von euch?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Januar 2018)

Ja, ich habe 6x M393B5273CH0-YH9 auf dem GA-X58A-UD3R im einsatz.
Die starten auf dem R2e auch.
Das UD4p lief auch, das MSI X58 Platinum ging nicht.

GA-P55 geht dagegen nicht, dafür Asus P7f-m, EVGA P55V und n Dell 1156 Board.
Bei 1156 sind aber Quadcore nötig, die 32nm Dual-Cores können kein REG-ECC.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (31. Januar 2018)

Liegt also eventuell auch an der Kapazität von 8 GB pro Stück?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Januar 2018)

Weiß ich nicht genau, es kann auch nur am Board liegen.

Sabertooth?
Ich hatte ja schon angeboten, ich teste das für dich, und sag dir obs geht


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (1. Februar 2018)

Kann man wirklich so viel Pech haben oder wieso komme ich nicht über 160MHz BCLK? Habe den Uncore auf RAMx2 der läuft auf knapp unter 1300.
QPI-Spannung ist schon auf 1,35V und VCore auf 1,3V....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

Board? Sabertooth?


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (1. Februar 2018)

Ne Rampage 2 Extreme. Sobald ich 165MHz BCLK eintrage komme ich nicht einmal bis zum POST -.-


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

oh, ok.
das kenne ich vom R2E so nicht.
Hatte aber mit meinem E5620 auch so nen Punkt bei etwa 179-182MHz BCLK, da halt dann nur stur über 1,4V QPI.
Das kann am zweiten QPI-Link liegen, oder an der CPU selbst.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (1. Februar 2018)

Hmm dann muss ich wohl einmal die CPU wechseln, habe ja noch 3 hier


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

Achja, udn versuch mal nen sehr niedrigen Uncore, meiner spielt da massiv rein


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (1. Februar 2018)

In allen Guides steht 1,5-2x von RAM. Ist das nicht zwingend nötig?


----------



## Ground (1. Februar 2018)

Glaub mein e5649 ist mit 269.65 wirklich am Limit, auch ohne das SATA Limit auf x58a-oc komm ich nicht weiter, und höhere Spannungen machen keinerlei Unterschied... Aber die Spannungen sind regelrecht absurd niedrig , schade das die CPU über ~4 GHz nicht mehr so happy ist... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte zum testen ob es einen Unterschied macht schon deutlich höhere Einstellungen (QPI 1.45, 1.6 PCIe, 1.4 IOH, 1,3 ICH, 1.6V RAM (hab BBSE (mit 2200 9-9-9) drin, daran liegt es sicher nicht), alles andere auch nen bissel höher), komme damit aber auch nicht weiter. Denke mal ich werde die CPU mal in wenigen Monaten unter Trockeneis packen und sehen ob sich was verbessert...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> In allen Guides steht 1,5-2x von RAM. Ist das nicht zwingend nötig?


Doch, aber je nach Strukturbreite, 32nm 1,5x und 45nm 2,0x, sollte man für OC-Versuche diese Werte erst mal so niedrig halten.
Ich habe immer versucht Uncore=CPU-Clock zu fahren, was Geschwindigkeitsvorteile bringen kann, jedoch ist der Cache nicht für 4,2GHz+ gut, in dne meisten fällen, und der liegt im Uncore. Allerdings ist ein ganz strenges Einhalten der 1,5x und 2,0x nicht immer hilfreich, manchmal ist ein bis zwei stufen schneller eher hilfreich für die Stabilität udn für höhere BCLK, das muss man testen.



Ground schrieb:


> Glaub mein e5649 ist mit 269.65 wirklich am Limit, auch ohne das SATA Limit auf x58a-oc komm ich nicht weiter, und höhere Spannungen machen keinerlei Unterschied... Aber die Spannungen sind regelrecht absurd niedrig , schade das die CPU über ~4 GHz nicht mehr so happy ist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



siehe oben, etwas spielen ist angesagt.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (1. Februar 2018)

Auch mit der anderen CPU ging 170 nicht. Habe einfach mal auf 190 gestellt und siehe da, es bootet


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

BCLK Loch, das gibt es.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (1. Februar 2018)

Okay, habe nun 210x19 mehr oder weniger getestet stabil bei 1,3V VCore und 1,325V QPI. Spannungen kann ich auf keinen Fall mit hochgehen, da es jetzt schon arg warm wird. Ist das zufriedenstellend oder sollte ich lieber eine der anderen CPUs noch probieren? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

klingt schon mal recht ordentlich, wobei mich etwas wundert, dass die Temp ein Problem ist. mit was kühlst du?


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (1. Februar 2018)

Mit meinem Mugen 2. Da komm ich jetzt schon so knapp an die 84 Grad bei prime95


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

Lüfter? da muss ein 140er drauf, der unten die Kühlrippen mit bepustet, die sind extrem wichtig.
Für n richtigen Arbeits-PC würde ich immer Wasser nehmen 
Meine beiden 1366er haben nur noch Wakü, inkl. Chipset.


----------



## bruderbethor (1. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Lüfter? da muss ein 140er drauf, der unten die Kühlrippen mit bepustet, die sind extrem wichtig.
> Für n richtigen Arbeits-PC würde ich immer Wasser nehmen
> Meine beiden 1366er haben nur noch Wakü, inkl. Chipset.



Ich habe "nur" eine AiO CPU Kühlung leider wird der Chipsatz wirklich sehr warm den 1366ern. Ich habe max. 64°C CPU bei 4,3 Ghz aber leider auch 62°C Chipsatz :-/ Nicht schlimm, aber irgendwie sehr viel für mein Bauchgefühl. 84°C wären mir bei weitem zu viel auf der CPU.

vg Ben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

die 84°C dürften Prime 95 werte sein, dass ist normal, da komme ich selbst mit Wasser nicht unter 65°C hin.


----------



## Knogle (1. Februar 2018)

Hmm bei mir waren es beim ASUS P6X58D-E immer um die 109 Grad


----------



## bruderbethor (1. Februar 2018)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hmm bei mir waren es beim ASUS P6X58D-E immer um die 109 Grad



Klingt nach einem grundsoliden 24/7-Wert ... eines Wasserkochers


----------



## Knogle (1. Februar 2018)

Ja  Erst Vermutung war Auslesefehler, aber nachdem man den Kuehlkoerper der Northbridge mal angefasst hat.. wusste man, dem war nicht so


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (1. Februar 2018)

Selbst mit 1,35V sind da keine 4,2GHz in Sicht. Ich teste jetz noch eine andere CPU, wenn die das auch nicht packt muss ich wohl dabei bleiben


----------



## Knogle (1. Februar 2018)

Klingt vll. bloed, aber haste mal mit 1.5V probiert?
Mein E5649 hat die auch gebraucht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

Wenn er das nicht gekühlt bekommt, wird das eben nix.
Und der MugenII ist zwar gut, aber nicht Top End und wenn er wirklich aufdrehen soll braucht der richtig Druck vom Lüfter, was wiederum laut wird, ...

Wenns alltagstauglich sein soll, braucht man einen Sweetspot aus Takt, Spannung und Kühlleistung.


----------



## Knogle (1. Februar 2018)

Das ist das bloede an 1366
Da muss man nicht nur an CPU Kuehlung denken, sondern auch daran den IOH zu kuehlen!


----------



## drizzler (1. Februar 2018)

Ground schrieb:


> Glaub mein e5649 ist mit 269.65 wirklich am Limit, auch ohne das SATA Limit auf x58a-oc komm ich nicht weiter, und höhere Spannungen machen keinerlei Unterschied... Aber die Spannungen sind regelrecht absurd niedrig , schade das die CPU über ~4 GHz nicht mehr so happy ist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@hwbot, ne bin ich nicht 

Versuch wirklich mal mit den AMPs und auch mit der cpu_pll zu spielen, vorallem teste mal niedrige cpu_plls 1,3 - 1,6.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (1. Februar 2018)

Mit dem anderen schaffe ich auch keine 4,2GHz, dafür ist er ca 8° kühler.  Die letzte CPU teste ich morgen, meine bessere Hälfte kommt bald nach Hause


----------



## Ground (1. Februar 2018)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ja  Erst Vermutung war Auslesefehler, aber nachdem man den Kuehlkoerper der Northbridge mal angefasst hat.. wusste man, dem war nicht so



Mein MSI Bord war immer um die 80°C, ging grade noch so. x58a-oc und Rampage II sind da ne Ecke kühler nochmal (~60°C). Denke mal Wasserkühlung kommt da schon noch drauf, zumindest aufs Rampage II...


----------



## drizzler (1. Februar 2018)

Was auch immer MSI da als Waermeleitpad verbastelt hat beim Pro-E hat den Namen ja auch nicht wirklich verdient


----------



## PiEpS (3. Februar 2018)

Hallo Freunde des gepflegten 1366er Sockels,

sagt mal weiß evtl. jemand von euch ob man auf dem normalen ASUS P6T REG ECC DDR-3 Ram laufen lassen kann? Die normalen Speicherpreise sind ja aktuell unbezahlbar.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Februar 2018)

Auch 2gb module? Die will doch keiner mehr.


----------



## Knogle (3. Februar 2018)

Also 2GB Module habe ich da..
Frage mich auch ob REG ECC auf den ASUS Dingern geht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Februar 2018)

Das weiß ich leider nicht, denn das Board hab ich leider nicht.

Das R2e ist ka anders, das dürfte näher an den WS Boards sein, als an den p6t.


----------



## Ground (4. Februar 2018)

Wenn wer nen OC Bord sucht... auf e**y ist grade ein x58a-oc für 100 sofort-Kauf oder Gebot mit 40 startend...


----------



## drizzler (4. Februar 2018)

tuts auch wunderbar als dailydriver, aber anscheinend eh schon weg. fuer 100 aber nen schnapper gewesen.


----------



## Ground (4. Februar 2018)

drizzler schrieb:


> tuts auch wunderbar als dailydriver, aber anscheinend eh schon weg. fuer 100 aber nen schnapper gewesen.



Ja, denke meins wird wohl auch mein Daily... USB 3.0 und SATA 6Gb sind schon nett. Und jetzt wo ich zwei 1366 Bords hab kann ich auch endlich ohne Sorgen mein 775 Bord verkaufen


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (5. Februar 2018)

Leute ich suche mich hier wahnsinnig. Hat einer von euch eine Idee welche REG ECC Module auf dem Rampage 2 Extreme laufen können?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

IIRC M393B5273CH0-YH9, andere hab ich nicht getestet, da es gerade läuft kann ich es nicht noch mal verifizieren, bin aber der Meinung es startete damit.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (5. Februar 2018)

Schade, die sind leider auch nicht günstiger zu bekommen als regulärer unbuffered non-ECC. Naja, dann eben nicht


----------



## drizzler (5. Februar 2018)

kauf doch unreg, unbuffered ecc. gebraucht. da bekommst du je nach speed 16gb fuer 50 euro und weniger in der Bucht.


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte bei meinem SR-2 eigentlich auch nur auf Gut Glück reg. ECC RAM gepackt und das Board hat ihn ohne Probleme sofort gefressen. Vielleicht möchtest du es ja mal mit einem Modul versuchen. Die gab es im gebraucht Bundle mal sehr günstig, ob das immer noch so ist, kA

Samsung DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL11-11-11, reg ECC (M393B1K70DH0-CK008) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (6. Februar 2018)

Hab jetzt 6x4GB für knapp unter 100 geschossen. Das reicht bis zum nächsten Plattformwechsel


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Februar 2018)

Die Preise sind so übel...^^ Aber freut mich natürlich trotzdem für dich, viel Spaß damit


----------



## shadie (6. Februar 2018)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Die Preise sind so übel...^^ Aber freut mich natürlich trotzdem für dich, viel Spaß damit



Das ist leider ein richtiges Schnäppchen gewesen.

Habe mich auch mega gefeiert als ich das MSI X58 + 16GB Ram für 100 € bekommen habe 

So viel kostet alleine der RAM gebraucht


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Februar 2018)

Ich habe für meine 12 8GB Riegel je 10€ bezahlt


----------



## bruderbethor (6. Februar 2018)

Ich habe mich auch selber gefeiert als ich mein 3x 8GB HyperX für 120€ bekommen habe. Das ist aber auch erst 3 Monate her ... Die Preise gehen im Moment echt gar nicht 

vg Ben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Februar 2018)

Das war vor dem RAM-Preis-Disaster


----------



## shadie (6. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das war vor dem RAM-Preis-Disaster



Und Bitcoin / Ether Wahnsinn


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Februar 2018)

Der hat auf unsere Systeme wenig einfluss, 1366 ist dafür uninteressant und DDR3 eigentlich zu 90-95% auch.

Edit:
gerade mal bei Geizhals geschaut, 49,99€ kostet ein neues DDR3-1600-8GB Modul, das ist jetzt eigentlich i.O.


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Februar 2018)

Ja die Gebrauchtpreise sind halt auch verkorkst, deswegen erscheint das so i.O. Ich würde für "alte" Hardware bestimmt keine 100€ ausgeben (16GB). Nur bekommt man gebraucht eben auch nicht viel mehr fürs Geld, außer man macht nen Schnapper.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Februar 2018)

Angesichts der Preise von 49,99€ pro 8 GB Modul neu halte ich preise über 65€ für 16GB gebraucht auch für quark, wenns nicht gerade der Hyper-Giga-Mega-OC-RAM ist


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Februar 2018)

Und wenn er RGB Beleuchtung hat - dann ist der Preis egal!!!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Februar 2018)

gibst das bei DDR3 überhaupt?


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Februar 2018)

Ich hoffe nicht


----------



## drizzler (8. Februar 2018)

also mich haette es gefreut, wenns ein paar RGB DDR3 Rams gegeben haette. Hat naemlich ziemlich lange gedauert, bis ich meine 6 Avexir Blitz OC Force mit schönen orangen Leds zusammen hatte (sind Rams mit angepasstem Design fuer die OC Boards von Gigabyte). 

Son bisschen bling bling darfs auch bei x58 sein ;D


----------



## shadie (8. Februar 2018)

drizzler schrieb:


> also mich haette es gefreut, wenns ein paar RGB DDR3 Rams gegeben haette. Hat naemlich ziemlich lange gedauert, bis ich meine 6 Avexir Blitz OC Force mit schönen orangen Leds zusammen hatte (sind Rams mit angepasstem Design fuer die OC Boards von Gigabyte).
> 
> Son bisschen bling bling darfs auch bei x58 sein ;D



Ich habe nen fractal design define xl r2 / das ist komplett gedämmt und hat keine Fenster 

Mich interessiert daher RGB LED etc. nicht die Bohne 
Leise muss die Möhre sein!


----------



## drizzler (8. Februar 2018)

Ich mach den Rechner eigentlich nur an damit ich Licht im Raum habe


----------



## shadie (8. Februar 2018)

drizzler schrieb:


> Ich mach den Rechner eigentlich nur an damit ich Licht im Raum habe



Achso naja das macht Sinn bei so einer sparsamen Plattform wie der 1366er Plattform


----------



## drizzler (8. Februar 2018)

All in one Loesung, da ja Heizung auch noch inklusive ;D


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2018)

Außerdem macht der ggf. auch durch nen glühenden Kühler licht


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Februar 2018)

Du meinst wenn der geschmolzene Aluminiumkühler der Northbridge unten aus dem Gehäuse heraus geflossen kommt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2018)

so in der art


----------



## shadie (8. Februar 2018)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Du meinst wenn der geschmolzene Aluminiumkühler der Northbridge unten aus dem Gehäuse heraus geflossen kommt?



Fußbodenheizung was hast du denn ?


----------



## Ground (8. Februar 2018)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Du meinst wenn der geschmolzene Aluminiumkühler der Northbridge unten aus dem Gehäuse heraus geflossen kommt?


Ich dachte Flüssigmetall wäre grade in?


----------



## AM1-Fan (12. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

um diese Frage zu beantworten, ist es wohl wichtiger sich vorher die Frage zu stellen, welche Aufgaben dieses "Uralt-Modell Sockel 1366" (Technisch gesehen) heute noch alles meistern kann?

Die Mainboard's haben  immer noch einen stolzen Preis. Die CPU's sind dagegen teilweise spottbillig. Und zum Glück gibt es nicht nur CPU's, die 130 Watt verbrauchen!

Ich baue mir einen sehr sparsamen, relativ starken Multimedia-PC zusammen. 

Ob ich nun  einen Quad  Xeon L5630 (40 Watt), oder einen Six Xeon L5640 (60 Watt) nehme, steht noch nicht fest. Beide CPU's zusammen, kosten noch nicht mal 50€!

Und als GK eine GT 1030 oder GTX 1050.

Leistungsmäßig ist er für einen Multimedia-PC wohl überdimensioniert, aber er soll noch weit aus anspruchsvollere Aufgaben übernehmen.

Bis später.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Februar 2018)

Sparsam und 1366 ist wie Formel 1 und langsam, vergiss das.

Die Boards saufen Strom, und die Vorteile der Plattform, wie viele PCIe lanes, OC, ... brauchst du gar nicht.

Nimm 1155, da bist du besser dran.


----------



## AM1-Fan (12. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

ganz so möchte ich das nicht stehen lassen.

Ich würde Dir schon recht geben, wenn ich das Mainboard: Packard Bell IPOWER G5630 (mit 6x 2 GB 1066er) dafür nutzen wollte. Aber das wird demnächst mit einem i7  920 oder einem i7-960 veräußert, mal sehen.

Mein neues mATX Sockel 1366 hat nur 1x  PCIe x 16 und 1x PCI und 2 RAM-Bänke und 4x Sata2. Es ist noch unterwegs.

Ich werde es sicher erst mal ausprobieren. 

MfG


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Februar 2018)

Hallo AM1-Fan, wofür brauchst du denn einen starken Multimedia PC? Soll das Gerät noch Sachen rendern oder eigene Videos erstellen? Ansonsten macht die Plattform wirklich keinen Sinn, gerade wenn man eine Pascal-Karte reinsteckt, die eh alle Multimedia-Aufgaben mit 10% Auslastung erledigt (überspitzt geschrieben). Für einen Media-PC, wie ich ihn mir vorstelle, würde selbst ein i3 zu viel des Guten sein. Ganz zu schweigen vom X58, der mehr Saft verbrät als deine angesprochene GT1030.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Februar 2018)

Zumal eben mindestens 80W Idle stehen bleiben, und das mit sparsamer CPU, ...

Es macht schlicht keinen sinn, da selbst n mieses 1155 Board an der Stelle nur etwa die hälfte braucht.

Wenn man 1366 so sparsam bekäme, würde ich 1366 wegen der PCIe Lanes für meinen Server einsetzen.

Es ist zu teuer im Betrieb.
Wenn ich dann nen Haswell im extremsetting unter 20w Idle gegen stelle, reden wir von 4x Verbrauch.


----------



## AM1-Fan (12. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

so gesehen habt Ihr beide Recht.

Der Sockel 1366 ist für mich nur ein Hobby. Nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger.

Die Formulierung: Multimedia-PC war meinerseits ein "Schuß in Ofen".  Ich habe immer noch eine Schwäche für Oldies. Von dem Sockel 1366 mal abgesehen, habe ich nur noch einen fast 30 Jahre alten funktionierenden KC 85-4, inklusive reichlich Zubehör.

Den Rest habe ich inzwischen verschenkt.

Nun möchte ich gern mal ausprobieren, was mit dem 1366 heute noch so alles möglich ist, unter der Prämisse des Minimalverbrauches.

Das er viel, viel mehr kann als DVD's abspielen, ist mir durchaus bewußt. Und für Gaming bin ich zu alt.

Ich bin AMD/ AM1-Nutzer. Mit Intel habe ich nichts am Hut, bis auf diese eine Ausnahme.

Mal sehen, was ich mit dem "Oldie" erreiche.

Mein Primär-PC: AMD Athlon 5350, ASRock AM1H-ITX, 8 GB 1866er, 512 GB SSD (M.2) läuft mit 4x 2,42 Ghz bestens und er kennt fast keine Grenzen, wenn man kein Gamer ist, so wie ich.

Ich lasse mich mal überraschen, was mit dem 1366 möglich ist. 

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Es ist für mich nur ein Hobby, ohne Erfolgszwang.

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2018)

Wenn du auf die Schiene "mal was Stromsparendes mit Intel basteln" gehen willst sollte es schon ein 22nm Prozessor sein. Und als Chipsatz auf keinen Fall ein X.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Februar 2018)

Testen kannst es, diese China-Boards taugen aber nix.
N gutes board wäre schon sinnvoll gewesen.


----------



## shadie (12. Februar 2018)

gibt zudem auch immer ganz gute Sets von dem MSI MB / 
Aufrustkit MSI X58 Pro Mainboard + CPU i7-9** nach Wahl + RAM nach Wahl  | eBay

Inkl. MB, Ram 12gb und I7 920


----------



## AM1-Fan (12. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

scheinbar hast Du es schon ausprobiert.

Leider habe ich kein passendes Review zu diesem Board gefunden.

Und wenn alle "China-Boards" nichts taugen, warum sind dann solche Unmengen "Made in China"in Betrieb? Auch in Deutschland!

Und "was ist ein gutes Board"?  Und welcher Lehrling übt auf dem besten Board, wenn er es auch noch bezahlen muß?

MfG


----------



## bruderbethor (12. Februar 2018)

Probier es doch einfach aus und schreib mal hier rein wie es lief. Spontan hätte ich mich aber auch gegen ein solche Board entschieden. Aber auch nicht für ein MSI X58 ... Die ICH10(r) wird dort verdammt warm, auch wenn das nicht schlimm ist, resultiert das sicher aus höherem Verbrauch :-/ Mein X58 ud3r kam für 100€ zu mir. Verdammt viel für so ein altes Brett, aber es läuft super und ist dabei verhältnismäßig Kühl auf der Southbridge.

Vg Ben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Februar 2018)

Ich habe nur am Rande von einer Menge von 4 Boards bei einem User gelesen, die defekte Bekamen.

Ein x58 pro ist schon nur low end.

Ich würde normal damit anfangen.


----------



## AM1-Fan (12. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

so wird es werden! ich werde es ausprobieren.

Leider gibt es zu diesem Board aus Malaysia keine spezifischen Daten im Vorfeld.

Desktop Motherboard Mainboard For X58 LGA 1366 DDR3 16GB Support ECC RAM @F  | eBay

Mal sehen, was mit "Made in Asien" so alles zu erreichen ist.

Ich sehe den Sockel 1366 als Hobby an;  und bleibe AMD-AM1 weiterhin treu.

MfG


----------



## bruderbethor (12. Februar 2018)

Na hoffentlich nimmt es auch die Xeons ... da steht nur was von i3/i5/i7 ... andererseits wenn es ECC Ram nimmt, liegt es ja nahe, dass auch die Xeon CPU´s unterstützt werden.
Edit: Die Sata Ports werden aber auch schön von der Grafikkarte verdeckt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Februar 2018)

Bring dringend Kühler auf den VRMs an, die sind definitiv ordentlich belastet.


----------



## AM1-Fan (13. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

was mir eher Sorgen bereitet, ist die Tatsache, das Microsoft damit begonnen hat ältere PC-Systeme aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen! 

Indem es für ältere Chipsätze keine verifizierten Win10 Treiber mehr bereit stellt.

Beispiel: ASRock N68-VS3 UCC  ASRock > N68-VS3 UCC

Da gibt es schon keine offiziellen Treiber mehr für Win10. Das ist eine Tatsache!

Und so wie es AMD betrifft, wird früher oder später Intel betroffen sein.

Und der X58 ist wahrlich schon etwas älter, wie das ASRock N68-VS3 UCC.

MfG


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Februar 2018)

Ich glaube jeder installiert hier die Intel INF Dateien und macht sich keinen Kopf um die MS Treiber. Allgemein installiere ich immer Treiber der Hardware-Hersteller und nicht die von MS.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Februar 2018)

Außerdem ist der N68 chipsatz deutlich älter, den gabs schon bei am2.


----------



## bruderbethor (15. Februar 2018)

Sagt mal, wenn man theoretisch eine Upgrade von einem X5650 auf einen X5690 durchführt würde man davon irgendwelche 24/7 OC Vorteile haben? Mal unter der Prämisse, dass beide CPU´s bei gleichem OC laufen, sollten doch ähnliche Temperaturen und Stromverbräuche dabei entstehen, oder ? Das der X5690 einen höheren Takt und einen höheren Multi hat ist mir bewusst mir geht es nur um die Verlustwärme und den Stromverbrauch bei gleichem OC (meinetwegen bei 4Ghz). Um es einfacher zu machen Läuft ein x5690 bei 4.0Ghz kühler als ein x5650 bei den gleichen Einstellungen und Randbedingungen?

Vg Ben


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Februar 2018)

Bei gleichen Einstellungen natürlich nicht, abgesehen von der "Einzigartigkeit" jeder CPU - sprich, dass CPU0 5K kälter sein kann und 5W mehr zieht, weil sie eben anders ist als CPU1. Die Kerne bleiben die gleichen und wenn du wirklich alle Spannungen gleich anlegst und die restliche Hardware identisch bleibt, dann verhalten sich die CPUs praktisch gleich.

Die Tendenz, dass eine CPU mit höherer Nummer mit niedrigerer Spannung laufen kann, ist zwar gegeben, aber auch kein Allheilmittel. Es gibt sicher einige X5650, die besser skalieren als X5670 z.B.

Die höheren TDPs bei den größeren Xeons sollten allein der Taktsteigerung und der damit womöglich höheren VID geschuldet sein.


----------



## bruderbethor (15. Februar 2018)

Gut, das Dachte ich mir. Wenn ich also thermisch an meine selbst gesetzte Grenze stoße, hilft es nicht ein CPU Upgrade zu vollziehen. Damit hätte ich zwar ggf. mehr Max. OC Reserve aber müsste auch mehr Verlustwärme abführen können, richtig ? Dann muss ich mir nämlich keine Gedanken über ein CPU Upgrade machen XD (was eh nur dem Spieltrieb geschuldet wäre)

vg Ben


----------



## shadie (15. Februar 2018)

Was aber eine Frage ist die mich ähnlich beschäftigt.

Verursacht OC des BCLK oder OC des Multis mehr abwärme oder ist das komplett egal?

Denn wenn ich einen X5650 betreibe brauche ich ja für 4ghz einen Multi von 20 und BCLK von 200
Der X5690 hat einen multi von 26 oder?
Dann braucht der für 4GHZ ja nur einen BCLK von 153 

Ist halt jetzt die Frage, was ist "sparsamer" bzw. schont die Temps?

Gut auf dem Papier wäre das so, ist aber ohnehin die Frage / läuft der X5690 überhaupt mit 26er Multi und BCLK 153 oder läuft der ebenfalls nur mit 200 BCLK und Multi 20 

Hmmmmm würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## bruderbethor (15. Februar 2018)

Auch wenn es nicht mehr FSB heißt, sondern BCLK wissen wir ja was du meinst. Ich denke mal für die CPU an sich wird es nur im Uncore eine Rolle spielen. Ich würde aus dem Bauch heraus sagen, dass der höhere QPI Takt beim ganzen System für mehr Abwärme sorgt. der Multi nur bei der CPU Kernabwärme. Die höhere BCLK bringt aber auch mehr Leistung als ein lediglich über den Multi übertaktete BCLK. Ihr könnt mich gern eines besseren belehren ^^

vg Ben

Edit: Ich hatte in geistiger Umnachtung BCLK zunächst als QPI bezeichnet ...*hust*


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Februar 2018)

@bruderbethor: Naja wenn du jetzt einen X5650 mit 1,3V bei 4GHz laufen hast und diesen gegen einen X5670 mit 4,4V bei 1,2V (rein spekulativ) tauschen würdest, hättest du mehr Leistung und den gleichen Verbrauch - oder sogar etwas weniger. Aber, ob es das jetzt wert wäre... 

@shadie: nun ja, mehr Takt egal wo, lässt irgendwelche Bauteile immer schneller schalten. Dies führt auf jeden Fall zu mehr Abwärme. Ob diese jetzt in einem Bereich liegt, den man messen kann, das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Da man beim BCLK ab einer bestimmten Grenze die Spannung mit erhöhen muss (oder wenn man viel RAM hat, oder mehrere CPUs, ...) steigt die Abwärme hier auf jeden Fall.

Vom theoretischen Aspekt aus, sollten 26x153 kühler laufen, als 20x200 - zumindest auf der Northbridge Seite. Auf der CPU Seite steigen die Temps , denke ich, nur wenn der Uncore steigt. Aber ob das wie gesagt in einem messbaren Bereich liegt... ? Du kannst es ja gern mal austesten, würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## eisenhardt (15. Februar 2018)

Hallo hat jemand eine Idee wo ich Wasserkühlung block für meine spawas kaufen kann habe ein asus p6t deluxe v2 ?

morgen möchte ich einen Phobya 1080 Radiator in meine Wasserkühlung integrieren da sind ein 120 und 360 Radiator drin damit ich richtig viel volt auf die cpu ballern kann .
habe angst um das schönen p6t deluxe v2 will nicht das es feuer fängt.
4.6 ghz mit 1.5 volt sind mir zu lw da muss mehr gehen für 24/7 natürlich


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Februar 2018)

anfitec? Ebay?


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2018)

AnFi, WC und AC haben alle kleine Kühler mit variablen Lochabständen im Programm (gehabt). Einfach mal in den Foren grasen.


----------



## Ground (16. Februar 2018)

Was man auch mal versuchen könnte (auf eigene Gefahr natürlich) - auf Aliexpress findet man, wenn man nach "Wasserkühlung Mosfet" sucht, auch Universalblöcke die auf die passen sollten. Denke 8cm sollten bei den ASUS Bords passen... Sollte man halt vorher mal außerhalb vom System testen, aber grundsätzlich sollte das wohl klappen können. Denke mal in 1-2 Monaten werde ich mich da eh mal eindecken und die ganzen Sachen durchtesten...


----------



## eisenhardt (16. Februar 2018)

danke für die Tipps dan schaue ich mich am Dieses Wochenende mall um nach Kühlern dafür auf ebay.

wegen den Weichmachern  im pvc schlauch 
Lohnt sich ein Neopren schlauch wen ich den Kreislauf Jahre lang nicht reinigen mochte?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Februar 2018)

schwer zu sagen, Wartung ist bei Wakü eigentlich eh Pflicht.
Bei mir hat es noch kein System länger als 2 Jahre ohne Änderung überstanden


----------



## EyRaptor (16. Februar 2018)

Hallöchen, welche GPUs würdet ihr so maximal aus eigener Erfahrung mit den alten 6Core Xeons (übertaktet und nicht übertaktet) verwenden?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Februar 2018)

ich würde sagen, je nach Anwendungsgebiet von einer GT710 bis zur Titan V im Tripple alles


----------



## shadie (16. Februar 2018)

Kommt immer auch auf die Auflösung drauf an und was gespielt wird.

Gibt Spiele da wirst du flott im CPU Limit hängen.
Gibt aber auch Spiele bei denen die Grafikkarte limitiert.


Aber im Grunde sollte eine 1070 schon gut gefüttert werden können.


----------



## EyRaptor (16. Februar 2018)

Was kann man dann z.B. in PUBG mit stärkerer GPU (z.B. 1070 o.ä.) an fps erreichen?
Ich frage aus Interesse und als Reaktion auf diesen Thread .
8 Jahre alten Rechner zur PUBG-Station aufrüsten

Danke für die Rückmeldungen ^^.


----------



## shadie (16. Februar 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Was kann man dann z.B. in PUBG mit stärkerer GPU (z.B. 1070 o.ä.) an fps erreichen?
> Ich frage aus Interesse und als Reaktion auf diesen Thread .
> 8 Jahre alten Rechner zur PUBG-Station aufrüsten
> 
> Danke für die Rückmeldungen ^^.



Habe mich mal dran beteiligt


----------



## eisenhardt (17. Februar 2018)

PUBG hab ich so 70 fps aber die r9 fury limitiert  
jetzt kann ich 1.55 volt geben und habe unter 60 grad temps 4.8ghz leuft jetzt eine weile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich teste die tage mall was da so an tackt geht mfg.


----------



## Knogle (17. Februar 2018)

Tut die GTX 1060 es noch @Chris?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2018)

Ja, werkelt munter mit ner zweiten zusammen im Server und hat die Faltwoche über etwa 330-350k PPD in F@H gemacht.


----------



## Knogle (17. Februar 2018)

Oh 2 GTX 1060? Nicht schlecht  Im Celeron?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2018)

Ne 1070Ti ist auch noch da 

Edit, ja im Celeron-Server


----------



## eisenhardt (18. Februar 2018)

phobya 1080 Radiator regelt ich glaub jetzt kann ich 1.6 volt 24/7 fahren 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drizzler (18. Februar 2018)

nette Temperatur, meine kraken x62 war da schon ziemlich am Limit, aber punktemaessig musste da noch was feintunen, da gehen 50 - 60 Punkte mehr


----------



## eisenhardt (18. Februar 2018)

ja ich muss den ram noch etwas bearbeiten den betreibe ich gerade mit 2400mhz cl11 trcd13 trp13 tras31 trfc347 am letzten wert müsste das liegen da der viel zu hoch ist kann im bios Manuel aber nur 160 einstellen da will er dan Nichtmal mehr mit 2000 mhz booten sind 8 gb Module jemand eine Idee was ich da einstellen könnte ?


wtf wie bekommst du deinen uncore auf 4200mhz meiner will bei 4000mhz knapp 1.5 volt wen ich des richtig in Erinnerung habe


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Februar 2018)

das ist extrem CPU-Abhängig, ich hab einen Westmere hier, der will für 3600MHz Uncore schon 1,44v, während mein Gainstown bei 4200MHz noch immer mit 1,375v aus kommt.


----------



## bruderbethor (19. Februar 2018)

drizzler schrieb:


> nette Temperatur, meine kraken x62 war da schon ziemlich am Limit, aber punktemaessig musste da noch was feintunen, da gehen 50 - 60 Punkte mehr



Verdammt gute Werte für den Takt  Ich komme mit den 4,3 Ghz gerade so an die 1000. Aber Stabilität ist mir gerade wichtiger als R15 Punkte, dennoch wie gesagt 

vg Ben


----------



## drizzler (19. Februar 2018)

eisenhardt schrieb:


> ja ich muss den ram noch etwas bearbeiten den betreibe ich gerade mit 2400mhz cl11 trcd13 trp13 tras31 trfc347 am letzten wert müsste das liegen da der viel zu hoch ist kann im bios Manuel aber nur 160 einstellen da will er dan Nichtmal mehr mit 2000 mhz booten sind 8 gb Module jemand eine Idee was ich da einstellen könnte ?
> 
> 
> wtf wie bekommst du deinen uncore auf 4200mhz meiner will bei 4000mhz knapp 1.5 volt wen ich des richtig in Erinnerung habe



Aufm X58A-OC kann ich den Wert immerhin auf 255 manuell setzen, aber ich denke die hohen trfc Werte sind bei Ramtakt hoeher als 2200 wohl normal wenns 4gb Module oder groesser sind.
Habe hier noch ein paar 1600er Avexirs liegen, die auf X79 per Auto-Einstellungen auch mit 2400 laufen (aber auch dort mit hohen trfc Werten die ich auf X58 nicht setzen kann manuell), auf X58 machen die dann auch bei ca 2100mhz dicht, auch mit auto. Die sind aber SingleRanked, mit DualRanked (habe leider nur ein Set davon) liegt auch der trfc Wert per se tiefer.

@bruderbethor : der rennt aber auch mit 5ghz, die 4,6 in cb sind ein Anzeigebug, da der Turbomulti als Allcoremulti gesetzt ist und CB das nicht rafft.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (19. Februar 2018)

Mal eine Frage abseits von der 1366 Plattform.

Was halter ihr von den neuen Ryzen CPU’s?

Ryzen 3 2200g & Ryzen 5 2400g


----------



## Knogle (19. Februar 2018)

Verdammt genial, wuerde gerne meinen Pentium G4400 ersetzen durch einen Ryzen R3 2200G oder Ryzen 5 2400G im Server ersetzen.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (19. Februar 2018)

Ich überlege auch schon mir einen zu kaufen. Aber die DDR4 Ram Preise vermiesen mir das ganze.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Februar 2018)

ich warte noch auf die Ryzen 2000er, dann hoffentlich mit 4,2-4,4 GHz Takt, dann kaufe ich auch nen 8-Kerner für den Desktop. Das dürfte bei mir dann bis 2025 reichen nehme ich an


----------



## 8uxl1983 (19. Februar 2018)

Kommen die schon im April oder ist das die Reihe die im 2. Halbjahr kommen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Februar 2018)

April, 2. HJ ist Threadripper-2000, also ab 8 Kernen aufwärts, ggf. Auch erst ab 12


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. Februar 2018)

Der R3 2200G ist für einen PC, der einfach "nur" PC sein soll echt der Hammer, vor allem zu dem Preis. Ich find die Teile super, wie Ryzen und TR allgemein auch


----------



## 8uxl1983 (20. Februar 2018)

Welche Ryzen CPU ist eurer Meinung nach am besten für mich geeignet?

Verwendungszweck wird zum Grossteil Gaming im eSports Bereich (Racingsimulation) aber auch das Rendern von Videos würde ich damit betreiben wollen.


Läuft zwar alles auf meinem 1366 auch ziemlich problemlos doch würde ich mir da gerne was neues für die Zukunft bauen.

Das 1366 würde dann mein Cousin bekommen der total vernarrt in diese Plattform ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Februar 2018)

Dann n 2700(x)


----------



## bruderbethor (20. Februar 2018)

drizzler schrieb:


> @bruderbethor : der rennt aber auch mit 5ghz, die 4,6 in cb sind ein Anzeigebug, da der Turbomulti als Allcoremulti gesetzt ist und CB das nicht rafft.



Ahh okay ich wollte mich schon für meinen kurzen CB R15 schämen XD


----------



## 8uxl1983 (20. Februar 2018)

Meinst du den Ryzen 7 1700(x) oder?

Der 2700 ist doch ein Notebookprozessor &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Februar 2018)

Nein, da ich aktuell mit einem 2700x für den Desktop rechne, so lange sollte man warten.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (20. Februar 2018)

Na ok dann warte ich mal lieber noch etwas. Mal sehen was dann kommt. Vielleicht wird dann ja die erste Generation von Ryzen auch nochmal billiger.


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. Februar 2018)

Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sogar. Musst nur hoffen, dass RAM nicht noch teurer wird


----------



## 8uxl1983 (20. Februar 2018)

Ram Speicher hab ich gerade 2x8GB für 105 Euro gekauft.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Februar 2018)

Neu? Woher?


----------



## Scenz (21. Februar 2018)

Hi Leute,

kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich vielleicht über die 4.2Ghz Grenze komme?
Ich hab ein Asus Rampage III Extreme mit einem x5650. Aktuell habe ich einen BLCK von 210 mit dem Multi 20 eingestellt. Das ist auch so ganz stabil mit einem Cinebenchscore von 870. 
Meine Einstellungen hänge ich mal als Bilder an.
Mein Hauptproblem ist das ich einen BLCK von 213 nicht überschreiten kann, da der PC dann nicht mehr startet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drizzler (21. Februar 2018)

1. Du kannst auf dem RE III den 22 Multi des X5650 als allcore Multi nutzen, wodurch du dann weniger blck brauchst.
2. Wie mit du denn bei deinem OC vorgegangen? Dein CB Score ist fuer 4,2 sehr niedrig (falls HT an ist) und deine Spannungen (QPI,Vcore) sind verhaeltnismaessig hoch.


----------



## bruderbethor (21. Februar 2018)

Extrem OC [Auto] .... bei meinem P7P55D Deluxe war das nicht gut  Kanns hier nicht einschätzen, was steht denn da noch zur Auswahl? Der CBR15 ist in der Tat für 4,2 Ghz nicht so dolle.

vg Ben


----------



## Scenz (21. Februar 2018)

drizzler schrieb:


> 1. Du kannst auf dem RE III den 22 Multi des X5650 als allcore Multi nutzen, wodurch du dann weniger blck brauchst.
> 2. Wie mit du denn bei deinem OC vorgegangen? Dein CB Score ist fuer 4,2 sehr niedrig (falls HT an ist) und deine Spannungen (QPI,Vcore) sind verhaeltnismaessig hoch.


Zu 1. : Muss ich dafür nur den Multi auf 22 stellen oder muss ich dafür eine weitere Option einstellen?

Zu 2. : Ich habe erstmal gegoogelt mit welchen Einstellungen andere Erfolge erzielt hatten und habe diese dann erstmal übernommen. Bis 4.2 GHz hat es auch ganz gut geklappt. Den 22er Multi hatte ich auch schon ausprobiert gehabt, reichlich dann nur gewundert warum cinebench  nur 3.91 GHz anzeigt

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drizzler (21. Februar 2018)

CPU Turbo Power Limit ausmachen (was du schon hast) und eventuell noch eine 2. Option die ich gerade nicht im Kopf habe, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere steht es aber dann rechts am Rand, was alles ausgemacht werden muss, damit man den Turbomulti nutzen kann.

Die Anzeige in CB ist feherhaft, wenn man den Turbomulti manuell fuer alle Kerne setzt. Nimm einfach cpu z fuer die Frequenzanzeige.

Einstellungen von anderen uebernehmen ist so eine Sache, da ja kein Board / CPU dem anderen gleicht. Wuerde dir vorschlagen du faengst mit deinem OC noch einmal von vorne an mit entsprechender Lektuere.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (21. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Neu? Woher?



Nein nicht neu. Paar Monate alt.
Hab mal eBay usw. durchforstet und dann hat mich dieses Angebot richtig angesprungen und angefleht es zu kaufen.

Konnte dann auch nicht widerstehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Februar 2018)

jo, ok, das passt denn schon.


----------



## drizzler (21. Februar 2018)

Schon gelesen?Dauert wohl nicht mehr all zu lange und wir können unsere Systeme mit microcode updates von Intel verhunzen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Februar 2018)

Für was? Wegen der Gefahr, dass jemand mehr Aufwand betreiben muss um an meine Passwörter zu kommen, denn durch raten?


----------



## drizzler (21. Februar 2018)

Aus Spass an der Freud an Bluescreens


----------



## Aslinger (21. Februar 2018)

Never change a running system, mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Scenz (21. Februar 2018)

drizzler schrieb:


> CPU Turbo Power Limit ausmachen (was du schon hast) und eventuell noch eine 2. Option die ich gerade nicht im Kopf habe, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere steht es aber dann rechts am Rand, was alles ausgemacht werden muss, damit man den Turbomulti nutzen kann.
> 
> Die Anzeige in CB ist feherhaft, wenn man den Turbomulti manuell fuer alle Kerne setzt. Nimm einfach cpu z fuer die Frequenzanzeige.
> 
> Einstellungen von anderen uebernehmen ist so eine Sache, da ja kein Board / CPU dem anderen gleicht. Wuerde dir vorschlagen du faengst mit deinem OC noch einmal von vorne an mit entsprechender Lektuere.


Hab jetzt wie vorgeschlagen von vorne angefangen und komme immer noch nicht an den 4.2 GHz vorbei ohne den Vcore großzügig zu erhöhen (1.45V). Qpi liegt jetzt bei 1.35V und Pll bei 1.8. Die Vcore für 4.2 
GHz liegt jetzt auch bei 1.4V, die kann ich aber noch kühlen und die Einstellungen sind auch LinX stable (10 min Durchlauf). Cinebenchscore liegt jetzt bei 884. Ich denke mal, dass ich auch einfach keine gute Cpu erwischt hab oder mein Board auch langsam nicht mehr mitmachen will. Ich werde mal gucken, ob ich vielleicht einen x5670 oder so günstig geschossen bekomme und vielleicht mit dem mehr drin Dank des höheren Multi.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Februar 2018)

Wie hoch sind denn Uncore und RAM getaktet? Denn die Punktzahl ist wirklich ~100 Punkte zu niedrig.


----------



## bruderbethor (22. Februar 2018)

Um mal kurz dazwischen zu quatschen  
Wäre es technisch möglich einen X56xx aus einem Apfel Pro in einem nicht Apfel System zu betreiben. Die haben doch oft keinen Heatspreader. Nur rein theoretisch ^^

vg Ben


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Februar 2018)

Natürlich wäre das möglich. Du musst nur die Sockelhalterung abschrauben und dir Gedanken machen, wie du einen Kühler da drauf bekommst, der die CPU mit dem richtigen Druck auf die Pins drückt (bei Wasserkühlern i.d.R. meist kein Problem)

So wie ich das bei meinem kleinen gemacht habe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...spieleknecht-fuer-den-alltag.html#post7835080


----------



## Scenz (22. Februar 2018)

@euMelBeumel
Der Ramtakt liegt bei 1683MHz und der Uncore bei dem Doppelten.


----------



## bruderbethor (22. Februar 2018)

Schön das du das mit dem Sockel-A schreibst, dass kam mir auch in den Sinn


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Februar 2018)

@Scenz: hmm ich verstehe den Cinebench Score dann immer noch nicht so wirklich. Irgendwie fehlt da ein bisschen was...

@bruderbethor: Ja aber halt alles auf eigene Gefahr, ne? Die S1366 CPUs sind recht groß, der Sockel selbst drückt die CPU gut von sich weg. Das merkt man immer wieder gut, wenn man den Prozessor arretiert. Da muss der Kühler also schon schön drücken. Notfalls anstatt solcher Puffer vielleicht nen Rahmen aus Kunststoff aus dem 3D Drucker fertigen lassen o.ä.


----------



## Scenz (22. Februar 2018)

Kann die IOH Temperatur einen Einfluss auf den Score nehmen? Die liegt bei mir nämlich immer gute über 85°C und unter Stress über 90°C. Vermutlich ist das Wärmepad oder die Paste durch...


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Februar 2018)

Wäre mir neu, da es viele Systeme gibt, bei denen die IOH in diesem Bereich oder darüber liegt. Aber wechseln würde ich das Pad auf jeden Fall - gegen Paste am besten


----------



## bruderbethor (22. Februar 2018)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> @bruderbethor: Ja aber halt alles auf eigene Gefahr, ne? Die S1366 CPUs sind recht groß, der Sockel selbst drückt die CPU gut von sich weg. Das merkt man immer wieder gut, wenn man den Prozessor arretiert. Da muss der Kühler also schon schön drücken. Notfalls anstatt solcher Puffer vielleicht nen Rahmen aus Kunststoff aus dem 3D Drucker fertigen lassen o.ä.



Ja, das ist mir auch echt zu spannend. Wenn ich es versauen würde, wäre mein Rechner dahin ... Wie ist das denn eig. im Mac Pro gelöst die haben ja auch bis zu zwei 6Core Xeons ohne Headspreader drin gehabt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Februar 2018)

Also ich weiß, dass es sowohl Xeons mit IHS und ohne in den Power Macs gab. Ich denke mal, dass die ohne IHS einfach entsprechend passende Kühlerböden montiert bekommen haben (mit einem dünnen Rand überstehend am Kühler. Im Mac gab es ja auch nur Narrow Bohrungen.
Oder waren die ohne IHS die, die wassergekühlt wurden? Bin gerade überfragt


----------



## Scenz (22. Februar 2018)

@euMelBeumel
Hab jetzt mal den Takt wieder auf 4,1GHz runtergedreht und die Spannung auf 1,36V gesetzt. Der Cinebenchscore hat sich dabei nicht groß verändert.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Februar 2018)

Also mit 4GHz erreicht man so ~900 Punkte, mit 4,3-4,4GHz wird es dann langsam vierstellig. In dem Bereich solltest du also etwa liegen. Da Cinebench gut skaliert, kann ich das auch so bestätigen, ich bin mit zwei CPUs @ 4GHz bei 1800-1900 Punkten.

Ist dein System denn irgendwie "zugemüllt" (alte, komische Treiber o.ä.) oder läuft irgendwas Ressourcen-saugendes im Hintergrund?


----------



## Scenz (22. Februar 2018)

Ich hab den Fehler gefunden!!!  Ich hatte im Hintergrund ExtFS laufen um meine Linuxpartionen lesen zu können. Hätte nie im Leben gedacht, dass das Programm so Ressourcen hungrig ist. Jetzt habe ich auch einen Score von 954 @ 4,1GHz. Jetzt kann ich beruhigt weiter rumspielen


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Februar 2018)

Na also, konnte ja nur sowas sein 

WLP bei der Northbridge würde ich dennoch tauschen


----------



## bruderbethor (22. Februar 2018)

Woran liegt das eigentlich, dass die bei manchen so extrem heiß wird und anderen verhältnismäßig kühl bleibt. Ich komme auf meinem GA-X58 UD3r Rev. 2 auf maximal 65°C ich habe allerdings auch einen 40mm Noctua dran ^^ Aber der macht sicher keine 20°C wett ...

Vg Ben


----------



## Scenz (22. Februar 2018)

Das hätte ich jetzt sowieso vor. Hab jetzt mal Wärmepads bestellt


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Februar 2018)

Gigabyte hat eigentlich immer ganz gute Kühler verbaut, hier kommt es halt auch immer auf Fläche und Komplexität an. Ein einfacher kleiner Alublock kann da halt kaum etwas reißen. Dann hat man z.B. ASUS, die gern einmal den letzten Müll an Wärmeleitpads unter die Kühler klebt, ja da kommt so einiges zusammen. Ich kann mich noch an das Gene für S1366 erinnern, da waren blöde Pads drunter und der Kühler war ein Winzling. Ohne Wasser ging da gar nichts...

Aber wenn man es ganz hart sieht. Ein IC der bei 90°C arbeitet, ist eigentlich nichts weltbewegendes, mir persönlich gefällt so etwas aber gar nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Februar 2018)

Das liegt beim UD3R Rev. 2 an der X58A Revision des Chipsets.


----------



## bruderbethor (23. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das liegt beim UD3R Rev. 2 an der X58A Revision des Chipsets.



Ah okay, also ist es zum einen Der Kühler inkl. der Pads und zum anderen der "kleiner" Fertigungsprozess des X58A ?


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Februar 2018)

@Chris: meinst du, dass die B3 Revision soviel effizienter arbeitet als der Vorgänger? Also ich weiß, dass sie etwas effizienter ist, aber so sehr, dass man es als Normalo bemerkt? Hmmm...

@bruderbethor: der Fertigungsprozess blieb gleich, es wurde lediglich am internen Design gefeilt. So wie von Skylake auf Kaby Lake z.B.


----------



## bruderbethor (23. Februar 2018)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> @bruderbethor: der Fertigungsprozess blieb gleich, es wurde lediglich am internen Design gefeilt. So wie von Skylake auf Kaby Lake z.B.



Ah okay  und wieder was gelernt ^^ Naja wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Februar 2018)

Ja, ich habs ja im vergleich mit dem MSI X58 Platinum gehabt, ist extrem der unterschied.


----------



## Ground (24. Februar 2018)

Kann es sein das es auch beim MSI x58 Pro-E verschiedene Revisionen der NB gab? Meine lief auch vorm WLP Tausch auf rund 60° bei 4 GHz... (mit nem Lüfter drauf gerichtet, aber allgemein heißt es immer das es sehr heiß läuft...)


----------



## fuma.san (24. Februar 2018)

Das MSI X58 Pro-E ist ja meines wissens schon die aktualisierte Version des MSI X58 Pro. Ob auf dem Pro-E verschiedene NB verbaut wurden kann ich nicht sagen. 

Vor dem WLP Tausch lief die NB bei mir sehr heiß. Das liegt zum einen daran, dass das Board keine getrennte Spannung für Memorycontroller und NB hat. 

Zum anderen ist der Kühlerkörper ziemlich klein und ohne Top-Blower Kühler hat man auch kaum einen Luftstrom über der NB. 

Ich habe die WLP ausgetauscht und einen Lüfter über die NB gebastelt, damit läuft das Teil selbst bei erhöhten Spannungen kühl.


----------



## AM1-Fan (24. Februar 2018)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> Probier es doch einfach aus und schreib mal hier rein wie es lief. Spontan hätte ich mich aber auch gegen ein solche Board entschieden. .............................



Hallo,

vorgestern wurde mir mitgeteilt, das das Paket beim Zoll "zwischengelagert sei".

Und es würden weitere Gebühren inklusive Zoll in Höhe von über 40€ anfallen, damit das Paket mir zugestellt werden kann.

Darauf habe ich dem Verkäufer mit geteilt, das ich nicht gewillt bin, die Zusatzkosten in Höhe von ca. 60% des Kaufpreises zu übernehmen.

Somit wird der Kauf Rückabgewickelt.

Laut Verkäufer wäre das kein Problem, und er erstattet demnächst den Kaufpreis zurück.

Mal sehen, ob das ohne Pay Pal Käuferschutz funktioniert.

MfG


----------



## drizzler (26. Februar 2018)

Das Thema ist ein wenig off,  aber da kannst du dann froh sein, wenn der Verkäufer das so rückabwickelt. Zollgebühren sind dein "Problem", Paypal wird da auch nichts machen, da der Artikel ja geliefert wurde.


----------



## bruderbethor (27. Februar 2018)

Wobei 60% Zoll ganz schön Fett ist :-O Liegt da keine Rechnung bei ... Sollte doch ca. bei 20% Zoll liegen ... Das Zoll-Thema sollte doch aber niemanden überraschen, ist doch logisch, dass man den Einkauf verzollen muss.

vg Ben


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Februar 2018)

Naja zur Mehrwertsteuer kommt ja Zoll +  Bearbeitung dazu, die Bearbeitung kostet oftmals sogar mehr. Das ist glaube ich ein fixer Betrag. Ist bei mir aber auch schon eine Weile her, von daher... Aber was hat das Baord noch mal gekostet? Zoll kommt doch erst drauf, wenn man über 150€ liegt.

Ich hoffe wir rutschen jetzt nicht zu sehr in die Sparte "Rechtshilfe" ab.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Februar 2018)

Zoll dürfte bei PC-Hardware doch gar nicht anfallen?


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Februar 2018)

Ich war nie über den fraglichen Beträgen, deswegen weiß ich es nicht. Meine Xeons aus den USA habe ich jedenfalls direkt zu gesendet bekommen. Da war auch kein Aufkleber drauf wie "nicht zollpflichtig" o.ä. wie bei den meisten Sachen aus Fernost.


----------



## drizzler (27. Februar 2018)

Erstmal gilt es zu beachten, dass der Zoll als Warenwert den Kaufpreis + Versandkosten nimmt.
Bis 22 Euro ist es einfuhrumsatzsteuerfrei, danach fallen bis 150 Euro Warenwert 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer an, ab 150 kommt dann zusaetzlich Zolltarif (der dann wie Chris meinte 0 Euro betragen kann) dazu, der von der Warengruppe abhängig ist.

Gilt natürlich nur fuer Länder ausserhalb der EU.


----------



## Knogle (27. Februar 2018)

Bei mir auch bei jeglichen Bestellungen nie was gezahlt, wenn , dann war die Zollabwicklung schon bei eBay mit drinnen.


----------



## Scenz (27. Februar 2018)

Wurde das Paket per EMS geliefert? Dann fallen nämlich 25€ ("Servicegebühr für Verzollung") + die 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer an.


----------



## 8uxl1983 (28. Februar 2018)

Wieder mal eine Frage abseits von X58

Habe vor mir ein MSI B350 Mainboard zu kaufen und verstehe das mit den PCIe Lanes nicht ganz.

Es hat einen PCIe 3.0 x16 Steckplatz für die GraKa.

Möchte dazu eine M.2 SSD installieren deren Steckplatz PCIe 3.0 x4 ist.

Ich nehme an die M.2 SSD nimmt die Lanes vom Chipsatz und die GraKa von der CPU.

Oder täusche ich mich da und die M.2 SSD nimmt mir 4 Lanes von der GraKa weg??


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Februar 2018)

Die AM4 Chipsätze können kein PCIe 3.0, dafür hat die CPU extra vier Lanes mehr, damit eben neben der Grafikkarte noch eine M.2 SSD angebunden werden kann (oder andere Sachen).


----------



## 8uxl1983 (28. Februar 2018)

Ok das heisst dann das ich die GraKa und die M.2 problemlos betreiben kann?

Alles was dann PCIe 2.0 ist kommt dann vom Chipsatz?


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Februar 2018)

Laut deiner verlinkten Grafik - ja 

Die SSD ist also direkt an die CPU gebunden, was ja noch besser ist


----------



## 8uxl1983 (28. Februar 2018)

Ok, danke.
Die Grafik ist direkt aus dem Handbuch des Mainboards also sollte es auch so sein.

Hab allerdings nur Bahnhof verstanden und bei Dr. Google hab ich für mich auch nichts verständliches gefunden. 

Na dann kann ich ja demnächst mal alles bestellen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Februar 2018)

Ich habe sicherheitshalber auch nochmal in eine PCGH rein geblättert, da ich bei den aktuellen Chipsätzen auch nicht mehr durchblicke


----------



## Zeiss (9. März 2018)

Hey Leute,

nutzt jemand reg-ECC RAM auf einem 1366er Board?
Laut der Aussage hier soll es gehen: klick mich


----------



## eisenhardt (9. März 2018)

hi ich habe mall ecc ram benutzt ohne Probleme.
habe eine frage hab 8gb riegel im System könnte es sein das ich mit alten 2 gb riegel mehr punkte im cinebench bekomme wen die entsprechend getaktet sind ?
finde das Ergebnis nicht so gut für den cpu takt.
Hat jemand Verbesserung Vorschläge ? 
hier mein bester run der phobya 1080 radiator ist ein kühl MONSTER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. März 2018)

Zeiss, das geht, je nach Board und RAM, schon.
Wirklich n Vorteil ist das nur, wenn der Preis gut ist. Am besten nutzt man RAMs die in 1366Systemen verbaut waren.

Bzgl. Takt und Punkte:
Naja, die Latenzen des RAM sind schon n bissel mies, und wenn der Uncore zu hoch ist, kann der ECC des Cache dich auch Leistung kosten.

Da muss man testen.

Takt bei RAM könntest du ruhig niedriger gehen,  ab grob 1800-1900MHz RAM ist eh kaum noch steigerung zu erkennen.
Du könntest bei RANK und BANK Interleave versuchen je einen Taktschritt runter zu kommen, das wäre aber schon ne heftige Lösung


----------



## Zeiss (11. März 2018)

Ich habe ein Kilo Speicherriegel von unseren Serverfritzen bekommen, DDR3 und DDR4, aus unseren Bladeserver Leider ist es alles reg-ecc Ram.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. März 2018)

Wenn da M393B5273CH0-YH9 bei ist, der läuft auf x58 von GA und asus R2e.


----------



## Zeiss (11. März 2018)

Muss ich mal schauen, was es für Module sind.


----------



## drizzler (11. März 2018)

Kannste ja mal netterweise alle durchtesten, damit hier bezueglich ECC etwas mehr Wissen erlangt wird


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. März 2018)

Alternativ teste ich das gerne, wenn ich die leihweise bekomme.


----------



## Knogle (11. März 2018)

@Chris wie laeufts eigentlich mit der M.2 SSD?


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. März 2018)

Samsung Speicher sollte allg. die beste Kompatibilität haben, meiner Erfahrung nach. Aber ne Funktionsgarantie gibt es natürlich nie.


----------



## Ground (11. März 2018)

@Chris, hast du eigentlich noch Knogles alten e5620? Würde den eigentlich gerne mal testen wenn das irgendwie möglich ist...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. März 2018)

Knogle schrieb:


> @Chris wie laeufts eigentlich mit der M.2 SSD?


Der eine Adapter kommt erst noch, einen auf pcie für Desktops hab ich noch nicht bestellt, dass muss erst mal noch warten.
Aktuell hatte ich andere Projekte. Meine Thinkpad X200t hatte ich zum X201t aufgerüstet, dadurch musste ich neu installieren.



Ground schrieb:


> @Chris, hast du eigentlich noch Knogles alten e5620? Würde den eigentlich gerne mal testen wenn das irgendwie möglich ist...



Sorry, aber der steht für solche Aktionen leider nicht zur Verfügung, der ist in meiner Workstation verbaut und die möchte ich unger auseinander nehmen.


----------



## Ground (12. März 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber der steht für solche Aktionen leider nicht zur Verfügung, der ist in meiner Workstation verbaut und die möchte ich unger auseinander nehmen.



Kein Problem, vollkommen verständlich, hab nur gedacht das Fragen ja nichts kostet


----------



## Desolator2 (17. März 2018)

Hallo ich bin neu hier aber wollte gerne mal meine bisherige mit dem 1366er Sockel erfahrung teilen und vielleicht einen Tipp annehmen, wenn jemand einen hat...

Meine bisherigen Systeme die ich so aufgebaut bzw gekauft habe:

1. System

HP Z400
Mainboard ? aber Sockel 1366
CPU: Standart Intel Xeon W3520 4x 2,66 GHz 130W TDP, ersetzt gegen Intel Xeon X5675 6x 3,06 GHz 95W TDP
CPU-Kühler: Standart Towerkühler
Grafikkarte: Standart Nvidia Quadro FX3800 1GB VRAM DDR3, ersetzt gegen Nvidia Geforce GTX 1050Ti 4GB GDDR5 RAM
RAM: 6x 2 GB Kingston 1333MHz DDR3 ECC RAM
Festplatte(n)/SSD: Standart SAS 300GB 15k U/m Festplatte, ersetzt gegen 1x 512 GB Samsung EVO 850 SSD 1x Kingston 512 GB SSD + SATA III / USB 3.0 Controller
Netzteil: Standart 465W
Gehäues: Standart HP Z400 ATX

Den HP Z400 in der Standart Konfiguration habe ich bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen für gerade mal 60 Euro bekommen, Darauf hin habe ich dann noch ca 200 Euro investiert (Grafikkarte, SATA III / USB 3.0 Controller, Prozessor) und hatte mein erstes System fertig
Gute Leistung dank des Prozessors und der Grafikkarte, schnell dank der SSD´s Betriebsysteme getestet Windows 7 Pro / 10 Pro

2. System

Gebrauchten Server gekauft auch über Ebay Kleinanzeigen für 150 Euro

Technische Daten:
Mainboard: Intel S5520HC Dual Sockel 1366
CPU´s: 2x Intel Xeon E5520 4x 2,66 GHz 80W TDP, ersetzt gegen 2x Intel Xeon x5675 6x 3,06GHz
CPU-Kühler: Standart Intel 2HE 
RAM: Standart verschiedene RAM Riegel zusammen 30 GB DDR3 1066 MHz, ersetzt gegen 12x 4 GB Kingston DDR3 PC3-10600R ECC RAM
Grafikkarte: Standart onboard Matrox, ersetzt gegen Nvidia GeForce GTX 1050Ti 4GB GDDR5 RAM
Festplatten/SSD: Standart 4x 1 TB WD Enterpreis, hinzugefügt 1x Intenso 240GB
Netzteil:  Standart Delta Elektrontics 675W
Gehäuse: PC Team Tower SSI-EEB
Betriebsysteme getestet: Windows 7 Pro / Windows 10 Pro

3. System

Mainboard: EVGA x58 FTW³ SLI Sockel 1366 (onboard SATA III / USB 3.0)
CPU: Intel Xeon X5675 stabil Übertaktet auf 6x 4,13 GHz Basis Takt mit boost auf 4.4 GHz
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock 3
RAM: 4x 4GB G.Skill Sniper 1866MHz DDR3 RAM
Grafikkarte: 8GB Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Ti Dual Aktiv
SSD´s: 1x 240 GB Intenso SSD, 2x 512 GB Intenso SSD
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 10CM 500W
Gehäuse:  Corsair Carbide Series 600C Clear Inverses ATX Full
Betriebsystem: Windows 10 Pro

Das System ist jetzt das Aktuelle was ich im Alltag verwende, bislang bin ich damit auch so zufrieden, alles läuft super.  Gibt es aber da noch irgendeine steigerung im CPU Takt einen tipp vielleicht meine aktuellen Einstellungen sind:

CPU Takt= 4,13 Ghz
CPU Vcore 1,325 V
BCLK: 180 MHz
Multiplikator 23 (boost bis 26)
DRAM 1,5 V
RAM Teiler: 2:10
Timigs: 9-10-9-28-2T
Ucore: Doppelte vom RAM-Takt +1 MHz
QPI Link: 4800GT/s
Temperatur unter voll last 60-65°C (Bei Zimmertemperatur ca 20°C)

Wenn noch Daten fehlen sollten, dann trage ich diese gerne noch nach, über ein paar hilfreiche Kommentare wäre ich sehr erfreut.


----------



## Zeiss (19. März 2018)

Ich kam am WE dazu die Module zu testen, Ergebnis: es läuft nicht.

1. Versuch: BIOS-Version 1.F von der MSI Seite Habe zwei gleiche Module reingesteckt, null, nichts, Bildschirm schwarz. Dann mit nur einem Modul (aber mehrere Module durchprobiert), mit demselben Ergebnis.

2. Versuch: BIOS-Version 1.D von der MSI Seite (in dem von mir geposteten Thread war es die letzte Version, die "klein" war, so dachte ich, dass es mit meinem Board und der letzten kleinen Version auch gehen könnte). Ergebnis dasselbe wie beim ersten Versuch.

Hmm, schade. Mit einem i7-950 geht es wohl nicht. Also brauche ich wohl einen Xeon, der ECC kann.


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. März 2018)

@Zeiss: ja ohne Xeon wird das mit dem ECC RAM leider nichts

@Desolator2: Inwiefern hast du denn schon am EVGA System weiter an der Taktschraube gedreht? Bist du einfach nach den Werten nicht weiter gekommen oder hast du es einfach dabei belassen? Ich meine 4,4GHz im Turbo sollten für den Alltag vollkommen ausreichen und wenn doch nicht, dann bringen ein paar hundert MHz (mit Glück) auch nichts mehr. Ich meine den BCLK könnte man sicher noch etwas hochbringen, notfalls mit höherer IOH Spannung. Das würde ich aber wie gesagt nur machen, wenn mir die Leistung nicht mehr reichen würde.


----------



## PaddyBully (19. März 2018)

Hi Leute,
ich überlege schon eine weile mir ein Streaming-rechner zusammen zu stellen. Nun habe ich schon mehrfach versucht heraus zu finden ob der Xeon 5649 dazu geeignet ist.
Dieser soll als 2. PC laufen, ausschließlich zum Streamen in verbindung mit OBS. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, das die Xeons nicht mit der x264 codierung umgehen können, finde es aber nicht wieder. Hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit dieser Kombination?

Besten Gruß 
Paddy


----------



## AM1-Fan (22. März 2018)

AM1-Fan schrieb:


> Somit wird der Kauf Rückabgewickelt.
> 
> Laut Verkäufer wäre das kein Problem, und er erstattet demnächst den Kaufpreis zurück.



Hallo,

es wurde umgehend "rückabgewickelt"! 3 Tage später war der Kaufpreis + Porto zurück auf dem Pay Pal Konto.

Und er hat eine gute Bewertung von mir bekommen!

MfG

PS.

Und ca. 14 Tage später gab es nachträglich ein 2. Weihnachten, das jetzt bei mir bis zur Abholung bereit steht.


----------



## Stueppi (28. März 2018)

PaddyBully schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich überlege schon eine weile mir ein Streaming-rechner zusammen zu stellen. Nun habe ich schon mehrfach versucht heraus zu finden ob der Xeon 5649 dazu geeignet ist.
> Dieser soll als 2. PC laufen, ausschließlich zum Streamen in verbindung mit OBS. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, das die Xeons nicht mit der x264 codierung umgehen können, finde es aber nicht wieder. Hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit dieser Kombination?
> 
> ...



Also ich hab den auch zum Streamen gekauft und das funktioniert ganz wunderbar.
Musst halt bedenken der ist bei 4Ghz bei der Multicore Leistung von einem i7 4790k@4,5Ghz (~920Pkt Cinebench). Das reicht zum streamen dicke aus, ist aber halt keine aktuelle 6 Kern Leistung.


----------



## shadie (3. April 2018)

Moin zusammen,

kurze Frage die wahrscheinlich simpel beantwortet werden kann.

Der Bruder meiner Frau hat sich den gleichen unterbau gekauft wie ich und ich sollte alles einbauen (war ja klar).
Soweit alles gut nur das Problem ist, dass keine Windows installation gefunden wird.

Ich denke mal das liegt daran weil vorher ein uefi bios MB installiert war und jetzt der alte X58 Schinken.
Denn baue ich das alte MB ein läuft alles reibungslos.

Gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit die alte Windows Installation zu verwenden oder muss ich Windows komplett neu installieren?

.....mein HAF932 ausm Keller muss ich auch spenden.....sein Gehäuse war für den Brocken3 zu klein (wer hätte es gedacht).
Das MB hätte es in der kleinen Schachtel aber eh nicht überlebt.
Macht man aber ja gerne.


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. April 2018)

Bei solchen Software Fragen bin ich immer raus, da weiß sicher jemand genaueres. Aber ich installiere Windows immer neu bei einem solchen großen Plattform-Wechsel.


----------



## shadie (3. April 2018)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Bei solchen Software Fragen bin ich immer raus, da weiß sicher jemand genaueres. Aber ich installiere Windows immer neu bei einem solchen großen Plattform-Wechsel.



Ich eigentlich auch.....aber......es ging bereits der Ostermontag dafür drauf....3 Stunden in denen ich hätte Motorrad fahren können.

Ich muss noch übertakten und die Teile in mein Gehäuse schmeißen das ich Ihm schenke.
Habe eigentlich keine Lust das System auch noch softwareseitig einzurichten......dann geht dafür wieder der ganze Samstag drauf.....

Er bekommt das leider nicht alleine hin.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Idee.
Es ist ja nur ein MB wechsel, GPU usw, bleibt ja alles bestehen.


----------



## bruderbethor (3. April 2018)

Ich würde es auch auf jeden Fall neu machen, aber nur weil ich es anders nicht könnte  Besser einmal richtig, als 2...12 mal so halb 

vg Ben


----------



## fuma.san (3. April 2018)

Ich kenne das  Problem, aber da wirst du wohl nicht um eine Neuinstallation drum rum kommen. Wenn Windows vorher im UEFI Modus installiert war bekommst du das mit einem alten BIOS nicht gebootet, keine Chance.

Wenn ich keine Lust darauf habe das komplett einzurichten, nehme ich mittlerweile Abstand von solchen Projekten. Es bringt nichts die Leute dann damit alleine zu lassen, wenn sie es nicht alleine hin bekommen. Abgesehen davon das sie bei jedem Problem zu dir kommen, weil sie sich nicht trauen irgendwas selbst zu machen.

Gerade OC bei x58 ist nicht unbedingt was für Anfänger. Ich habe bestimmt 2 Wochen gebraucht bis ich mein System bei 4,4 stabil hatte und mit den Spannungen zufrieden war.
Wenn sich der Besitzer mit dem Rechner nicht auskennt sollte der OC auch 100% stabil sein, sonst hast du dann gleich nen Anruf mit Spiel XY geht nicht 

Mein Tip: Begnüge dich mit einem moderaten OC bei 3,6-3,8 Ghz. Da steht zwar nicht die "4" vorne, aber das ist für alle Games immer noch schnell genug und deutlich leichter stabil zu bekommen.
Du brauchst auch deutlich niedrigere Spannungen.


----------



## shadie (4. April 2018)

fuma.san schrieb:


> Ich kenne das  Problem, aber da wirst du wohl nicht um eine Neuinstallation drum rum kommen. Wenn Windows vorher im UEFI Modus installiert war bekommst du das mit einem alten BIOS nicht gebootet, keine Chance.
> 
> Wenn ich keine Lust darauf habe das komplett einzurichten, nehme ich mittlerweile Abstand von solchen Projekten. Es bringt nichts die Leute dann damit alleine zu lassen, wenn sie es nicht alleine hin bekommen. Abgesehen davon das sie bei jedem Problem zu dir kommen, weil sie sich nicht trauen irgendwas selbst zu machen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe es leider befürchtet......war ja bei mir genau so als ich den Unterbau 1150 meiner Frau gegeben habe und mir den 1366 geholt habe......also alles neu.

Ich sags mal so, ich mache das eigentlich auch gerne.
Aber das Wetter soll so gut werden....

Jaaa beim OC werde ich richtung 3,8 bis max 4ghz gehen.
Das sollte der Brocken 3 locker schaffen und das HAF932 ist ja auch sehr luftig aufgebaut.


----------



## shadie (4. April 2018)

Schaut wohl "schlecht" für uns aus:

Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs

Wenn ich aber bedenke, dass man mit einem Update ein noch größeres Sicherheitsleck geöffnet hat, welches seitens MS wieder schnell geschlossen wurde,
weiß ich nicht ob ich glücklich oder traurig über diese Entwicklung sein soll.

Sobald Ryzen 2 da ist wird ohnehin meiner und der PC meiner Frau umgerüstet.
Wenn sich bis dahin mal die Speicherpreise wieder etwas beruhigt haben.

Hätte schon gerne mind 16gb ram wenn nicht sogar 32gb ram für die ganze Video und Bildbearbeitung.


----------



## CaptainIglo26 (4. April 2018)

Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus. Ryzen 2 ist definitiv einer Alternative. Arbeitsspeicher Preise und GraKa Preise entscheiden über den Zeitpunkt des Wechsels. Wobei ich bei Zweitem ich Besserung sehe


----------



## bruderbethor (4. April 2018)

Na ein Glück gibt's dieses komische "hingefummelte" Update nicht. Ich bin da wirklich nicht böse drüber, wer ernsthaft Daten klauen will oder jmd. Schaden will muss das sicher nicht über "Spectre" machen. Soll heißen, 100% schützen kann man seine Daten eh nicht. Ich finde diesen Panik-Hype vor Sprectre im privaten Bereich vollkommenen Unsinn ...


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. April 2018)

Ich wäre schon längst mit dem Hauptsystem auf einen i5 8400 oder gar einen der größeren gewechselt, aber wenn ich für 16GB RAM fast mehr zahle als für den i5 8400 und eigentlich auch noch 32GB haben möchte - nein danke.

(Jetzt nicht wegen Spectre, einfach weil es mal Zeit für was aktuelleres wird)


----------



## bruderbethor (4. April 2018)

Naja, ich möchte die Vorteile eines neuen Systems zumindest merken. Bei dem bisschen  Blödsinn den ich zocke merk ich das sicher kaum. Lightroom um Photoshop sind da schon anspruchsvoller, aber die nun von einem neuen Grundsystem derart stark profitieren würden ? ... ich bezweifle es. Nur damit man was aktuelles hat, nee des wegen würde ich nicht wechseln  Der Sockel 1366 ist eben immer noch ganz schön Leistungsstark, wenn auch sicher nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig im direkten Vergleich. Irgendwie gibt es recht wenige Szenarien bei denen mein X5675 mal 100% Last hat. Und selbst wenn ich mal 500 RAW Dateien Exportiere will sich LR CC nicht mehr als 12GB genehmigen ... Also alles relativ was man braucht und was nicht 

ps. das jmd. anderes die Leistung einer besseren CPU wirklich nutzt will ich aber nicht in Abrede stellen 


Vg Ben


----------



## skoberst (5. April 2018)

Sicherheitslucke Spectre V2: Altere Intel-Prozessoren bleiben schutzlos |
    heise Security

jo die sache mit patch und bios is durch > naja egal würd eh nur meine M2 pcie game ssd einbremsen 


ne neue sys wäre nur interessant um den gesamten unterbau auf ne aktuelle level zu bringen > das würd aber vermutlich nur 2-10% bringen je nach game

lohnt also noch nicht wirklich > muss einfach den basteltrieb noch ne weile unterdrücken


----------



## eisenhardt (8. April 2018)

Hallo habe ein Problem mit meinem pc er friert seit heute dauernd ein mit seltsamen sound habe ein asus p6t deluxe v3 und ein xeon w3690 @4.6ghz 1.5volt Temperaturen sind im grünen bereich max knapp über 70 grad. 
Restliche Komponenten radeon r9 fury 24gb ddr3 @2400mhz cl11 250gb sdd 1tb hdd
habe gestern origin installiert könnte es daran liegen das Problem habe ich nicht beim spielen oder benchen auf bis jetzt nur beim surfen hat jemand eine idee woran das liegen kann ?
konnte die abstürzte auch nicht reproduzieren.


----------



## fuma.san (9. April 2018)

Nimm Mal deinen OC und vor allem die Spannungen zurück.

1,5V ist schon eine Hausnummer, die ich niemals 24/7 fahren würde. Höchstens für einen kurzen Benchmark. 

Ich vermute mal, dass die CPU durch die hohe Spannung jetzt degeneriert ist und nicht mehr so viel Takt mit macht. Stichwort Elektronenmigration.
Die Temperatur spielt da auch mit rein (dann geht es noch schneller bei hohen Temperaturen) - aber die Spannung ist da der ausschlaggebende Faktor. 

Ich versuche unter 1,35V zu bleiben. Maximal 1,4V wird allgemein empfohlen für 24/7.

Viel machen kannst du jetzt nicht, außer den OC und die Spannungen zurück zu nehmen oder eine neue CPU holen. Die X58 Chips sind ja zum Glück sehr günstig.

Ok, du könntest auch versuchen die Spannungen noch weiter anzuheben, um den OC wieder zu stabilisieren, aber das würde ich dir definitiv nicht empfehlen.


----------



## eisenhardt (9. April 2018)

habe jetzt mall den cpu auf 4.4 ghz laufen zum testen ob der Fehler weiterhin auftritt ich hoffe ja das es an irgendwas anderem wie oc liegt
Da kann sie die gpu dan auf eine neue gpu freuen oder vlt 2 wen die preise bis dahin stimmen 

Hallo die cpu rennt wieder mit 4.6ghz @1.5 volt  keine spur von einem schlechter werden.
Da kann sie die Cpu dan auf eine neue gpu freuen oder vlt 2 wen die preise bis dahin stimmen
 habe die speiche gerade etwas langsamer laufen scheint Alls hätte es daran gelegen vlt hab ich auch was falsch eingestielt da bei dem ersten absturzt die bios Einstellungen weg waren und ich diese neu eingeben musste.


----------



## commodore128d (14. April 2018)

Bevor ich jetzt den Totenmarsch singe, vielleicht hat jemand noch ne Idee ....
Folgendes:
Mein System (Sabertooth X58, Xeon W3680, 24GB RAM, unübertaktet) hat eines Tages den Boot verweigert und sagte mir Overclocking Failed ... trotz keinem OC ... O.o
Also ins BIOS, meine Einstellungen eben wieder gemacht (AHCI und CPU SmartFan), Exit und Speicher ... Nanu ... Kein POST 0.0
Die DRAM LED leuchtete Dauerhaft und die CPU-LED blinkte schnell. Ausgemacht und wieder angenmacht --> OC Failed ... Dieses mal einfach mal mit F2 die Dafaults laden lassen anstatt ins BIOS zu gehen -> Kein Ding, System kommt hoch und ist rockstable.

Jetzt aufeinmal der ganze Quark wieder, nur das es sich nicht beheben lässt ... CPU LED blinkt schnell und RAM LED leuchtet ...

Was hab ich schon alles gemacht?

- Nur einen RAM Riegel getestet, diverse Riegel und Typen durchprobiert
- diverse CPUs getestet
- Null Methode -> Ohne RAM leuchtet nur die DRAM LED, mit blinkt noch die CPU LED
- Als er einmal noch mit den Defaults hochkam das neuste BIOS drübergeflasht
- CMOS Batterie ersetzt und auch n CMOS Reset
- Alle Stecker kontrolliert
- PINs im Sockel kontrolliert
- anderes Netzteil getestet


Habt ihr noch Ideen? N Kaputtes Board käm mir momentan gaaanz ungünstig ... (


----------



## fuma.san (15. April 2018)

Viel mehr fällt mir auch nicht ein, wenn du mehrere CPU und RAM Kombinationen durchprobiert hast, CMOS getauscht hast.

Du könntest noch mal die GPU und HDD tauschen, aber ich vermute mal ganz stark, dass sich dein Board verabschiedet hat.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. April 2018)

Hat das Sabertooth gesockelte BIOS-Chips?

Wenn ja, setz mal n neuen Chip ein, die geben irgendwann auf


----------



## commodore128d (15. April 2018)

GPU und HDD hab ich auch getauscht sowie ganz abgezogen ... das Interessiert ihn nicht die Bohne ...
Den Bios Chip kann ich auch noch mal neu stecken, einen neuen hab ich afaik nicht da ... Mal testen ... danke euch ... Hat Notfalls wer ne Idee, wo ich einigermaßen günstig so ein Brett herbekomme? Oder will einer seins loswerden ...?


----------



## fuma.san (15. April 2018)

Günstig kommst du an die Teile momentan auf Ebay und co. nicht wirklich, die Preise gehen da eher nach oben als nach unten.

Ich hätte noch ein Evga X58 FTW3 von dem ich mich trennen könnte, kannst ja mal ein Kaufgesuch im Forum hier auf machen.


----------



## commodore128d (15. April 2018)

Jo, vielleicht werden wir uns da in meinem Suche Thread ja einig ...


----------



## shadie (16. April 2018)

Günstig mit 16GB Ram und I7 920 bekommt man nur das MSI X58 Pro e für round about 112 €.

Das habe ich aktuell in Verwendung und bei dem Bruder meiner Frau ebenfalls im Rechner verbaut.

Laufen soweit 1a die PC´s.

Und wenn ich berücksichtige was 16GB DDR3 Ram heutzutage kosten ists nen Schnapper gewesen.


----------



## eisenhardt (16. April 2018)

Die Fehler Meldung sagt Eigentlich das etwas nicht stabil ist soweit ich weiß. vlt irgendeinen Jumper falsch gesteckt ich meine da gibt es ja auch welche für Spannungen was anderes fählt mir auch nicht mehr ein.
Wie war nochmall die qpi oder vtt Spannung max für 24/7 ?
Habe meinen Speichercontroller vlt kaputt gemacht mit 1.38volt kann des sein der will die 3.8ghz uncore nicht mehr mit der spannung und stürtzt dan dauernt ab und bei 3.6ghz uncore auch aber nicht so oft dachte nicht das sowas so schlag artig kommt ?


----------



## bruderbethor (16. April 2018)

Also bootet das System nur dann wenn du jedes mal "manuell" die Defaults neu lädst ? Oder verstehe ich da was falsch ?


----------



## Apollon (18. April 2018)

Also ich bleibe meinen beiden s1366 Systemen treu! Werde sogar die GeForce 1185 drauf betreiben wenn sie kommt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. April 2018)

ne 5er Endnummer gabs doch seit der 400er Reihe nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## commodore128d (18. April 2018)

Dank dem guten @fuma.san hab ich jetzt ein neues Brett, muss ich mich mal wieder ans OC rantastenm ^^


----------



## commodore128d (18. April 2018)

Ich hab grad eine stranges Verhalten ... Alles läuft superstabil, außer Firefox. Firefox schmiert immer wieder ab ...
Hat da wer ne Idee spontan wo man schrauben sollte? BIOS Settings reich ich nach ...
System:
EVGA X58 FTW3
Xeon W3680 via Multi @ 4.2GHz
24GB DDR3 1333


----------



## fuma.san (18. April 2018)

Nimm den RAM erst einmal auf die niedrigste Geschwindigkeit (1066), den kannst du anpassen wenn der Rest stabil ist.

Ich hatte meinen X5650 auf 4.2 - 4,4 Ghz / 192Mhz x 22-23 (mit Turbo) übertaktet.

Ich hatte dafür CPU Vcore, CPU VTT und QPI PLL VCore (Speichercontroller) anpassen müssen. Die restlichen Spannungen hatte ich auf die Standardwerte fixiert.

Die CPU VTT hab ich aber erst später zum feineinstellen der VCore genommen glaube ich.

Hoffe das hilft dir ein bisschen weiter


----------



## X-Techninja (25. April 2018)

Hallo alle,

Ich speche also nicht so gut deutsch also ich höffe das sie mir könte verstehen? Wenn es probleme gibt erzählen sie mich bitte.
ich habe schön seit einige tage eine msi pro-e also mein zweite x58 mobo ich hatte bereits eine intel dx58so. Also die hatte ich schon schnell wieder verkauft weil sie gar slecht übertakte weil sie keine pll voltage und andere multipliers nicht hatte. Jetzt habe ich eine msi x58 pro aber gibt es wieder problemen mit dem uncore 'ghosting'.... . Ich habe schon viel gelesen aber habe noch nicht das richtige antword gefunden konte sie mir vielleicht helfen? Ich habe jetzt eine i7-920 und die max blck ist schon 210-220 (nicht ganz stresstested 215 und 220 nur bootet aber habe ich weiter angeschauwt) aber ich konte nur die uncore 2 mal so gross wie die ram takten. Also 1333 ram is 2666 uncore undzuweiter. Wenn ich das gut lesen würde er möglich sein um die nicht so höhe zu bekommen also wie is dat möglich und welche voltage brauchen ich fur die uncore? ich habe QPI/pll aber the Qpi ist für ram oder? und die PLL für cpu? Aber the cpu vcore habe ich auch problemen was ist die stock voltage fur eine cpu weil es nur eine offset gibt ins bios? mit das uncore problem wenn sie ist immer 2mal die ramtakt is es schon unmoglich etwas höher wie 1666 su bekommen order nicht (1666x2=3266)? und ist die blck und uncore ubertakt cpu limitiert beim cpu oder mobo, also wenn ich das mit dem i7-920 nicht schaffe konnte ist es moglich mit einem andere cpu (ein xeon zum beispiel) schaffen oder ist es moglich das die mobo die nicht weiter ubertakt? und waarum sollte ich eine e5649 kaufen wenn ich schon immer 2 mal die ram takt bekommen? ist eine x5675 nicht eine bessere option weil ich dan ziemlich viele blck könnte probieren für eine höhe ramubertakt (mein ram ist 1666 7-8-7). Danke fur alle antworte und bemuhungen beim vorbat. Ich hatte schon gefunden das die ubertakt von 1666 ram (mein ram ist corsair xms 1666 7-8-7) stabiel ist in cinebench und cpu-z. Ins aida64 ist die cpu stabiel aber die cach gibt manchmal fehler ich habe keine annung was das meint ist die uncore zu hohe oder ist die cpu kapot (hatte ich von eine freund bekommen um zu probieren). Entschuldigung für meine deutsch es ist schön einige Jahre zurück wie ich zum letzte deutsch hatte gelesen/geschrieben und war immer nicht so gut ins Deutsch.


----------



## commodore128d (20. Mai 2018)

​MSI X58 PRO Sockel Intel 1366 Mainboard Motherboard + 2x SATA Kabel + Blende  | eBay


Saubillige X58 Bretter ... Sind zwar 'nur' die MSI X58 Pro, aber 35€ is n guter Deal .. mit nem Übertakteten E5649 macht das schon Spaß...^^​

Hab mal noch eins mitbestellt ...

Lassen sich die E5649 auch auf nem P6T SE ordentlich clocken? Dann könnt ich mir direkt ein Pärchen davon holen, dann wär das billiger ^^

Kann wer gute, billige, ggf gebrauchte Kühler empfehlen?


----------



## Knogle (20. Mai 2018)

Ich glaube ich gehe wieder auf Sockel 1366 zurueck 

Aktuell bin ich auf wieder am ueberlegen, fuer meinen Server auf Sockel 1366 zu gehen!
Habe vor 1 Jahr fuer 150 Euro Celeron und ASRock B250 Pro4 Board gekauft, aber leider reichen die Lanes und die CPU Performance bei 2 Cores nicht aus.
Wird wohl wieder MSI Board + E5649!


----------



## commodore128d (20. Mai 2018)

Dann würd ich sagen, zuschlagen, 35€ ist günstig 
Willste den Brocken loswerden oder wa?


----------



## Knogle (20. Mai 2018)

Der ist zu gross fuer mein 19" Case
Ja ich denke das ist ein guter Preis!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Mai 2018)

Knogle der Wiederholungs-wiederholungs-...-Täter


----------



## Knogle (20. Mai 2018)

Ja 1366 verfolgt mich, der ist fuer manche Sachen ja immernoch gut! 
Leider bieten die neuen Plattformen immernoch nicht soviele Lanes

Hier ist uebrigends mal die WLP die ich nun seit 3 Jahren verwende, und auch damals fuer mein extrem OC 
Bin damit absolut zufrieden, und bestelle mir aufgrund der guten Leistung keine Artic mehr etc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (20. Mai 2018)

35€ für so ein altes Board ist ja echt Hammer. Ich finde die alte Plattform echt interessant und habe auch schon damit geliebäugelt. Ich suche etwas, das als Home-Server, HTPC, Streaming-Box und eventuell Wohnzimmer-Daddelkiste herhalten kann. Wäre diese Plattform das richtige? Oder wäre eher ein 2200G die bessere Wahl?


----------



## commodore128d (20. Mai 2018)

Die Plattform ist alt, aber macht Spaß. Braucht halt recht viel Strom, als Home Server also fraglich ...
35€ für das Board und n E5649 für ~30€ ist trotzdem P/L mäßig Killer.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (20. Mai 2018)

Das war auch so mein Gedanke. Ich würde halt recht viele Dinge ausprobieren wollen, die ich mit meinem eigenen System nicht machen wollen würde.
Die Xeons sind aber alle verlötet oder? Sonst wäre das ideal um das Köpfen zu üben und just for fun eine Direct-Die-Kühlung zu bauen. Wie gesagt, das würde ich meinem Skylake nicht antun wollen ^^
Wie sieht es mit OC aus bei 1366? Speicher und CPU? Zumindest CPU-OC geht mit den neueren Xeons ja nicht, soviel ich weiß


----------



## commodore128d (20. Mai 2018)

Alle verlötet, OC geht super. mein E5620 läuft grad auf Stock Spannung mit 4.00 statt 2.4 GHz!
Weiterer Vorteil: Die CPUs sind so bliig, das man keine Angst hat, sie zu vegewaltigen. 2-3 E5620 hab ich schon dank Experimenten mit hohen CPU Spannungen auf dem Gewissen


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (20. Mai 2018)

Brutal... Das ist ja mal ein Potential. Speicher-OC geht auch oder lohnt sich das eher weniger? 1366 konnte noch Triple-Channel, wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## commodore128d (20. Mai 2018)

RAM OC geht auch, aber viel mehr als 1600 mag 1366 zumindest bei mir nicht ... Aber Tripple Channel -> Also immer 3 oder 6 Riegel bringt fast mehr Performance als ein hoher RAM Takt.


----------



## drizzler (20. Mai 2018)

Huhu, ist das ebay Angebot legit? Hatte es heute schon gesehen, aber in letzter Zeit sind viele gehackte Accounts unterwegs mit "Billigangeboten", insbesondere  bei Grafikkarten.

YouTube

ganz netter Vergleich zwischen x58, ryzen 2xxx und i5 sechskerner, wobei relativ niedriger uncore @ x58 (ob die anderen Plattformen optimal eingstellt sind keine Ahnung).

Ram geht auch bis 2xxx bei gutem IMC, aber die Plattform profitiert nicht so sehr davon. Aber 18xx sollten meist ohne Probleme moeglich sein.


----------



## commodore128d (20. Mai 2018)

Ich denke schon, wenn nicht kommt eben PP Käuferschutz


----------



## LordEliteX (20. Mai 2018)

Bin auch echt am überlegen ob ich mir nochmal so ein System zusammenstellen soll  
mir fehlt es nur am Ram.


----------



## commodore128d (20. Mai 2018)

2GB Riegel kosten ja nix mehr, dann haste zwar eventuell Vollbestückung aber 12GB für ziemlich wenig Geld


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (20. Mai 2018)

Es juckt mir in den Fingern.
Board für 35€
CPU für 35€
2x 2 GB Triple Kit insg. 110€

Der Rest ist SSD, NT, Kabel etc. Eine GPU müsste noch rein, die iGPU fehlt ja leider den Server-Derivaten


----------



## LordEliteX (20. Mai 2018)

Stimmt auch wieder^^ 
mir geht es ja eh nur ums Overclocking der Cpu 
Und ich wollte schon immer mal gucken wie weit ich den Pcie Takt bekomme


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (20. Mai 2018)

GPU wäre bei mir ein Problem. Ich habe leider keine herumliegen und selbst eine GT 1030 kostet eigentlich zuviel für die geringe Leistung


----------



## commodore128d (20. Mai 2018)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> 2x 2 GB Triple Kit insg. 110€



Viiiieeel zu vie

Sowas tuts genauso: MUSHKIN BLACK LINE 12GB (3 x 4GB) PC3-12800 DDR3 RAM Arbeitsspeicher  | eBay


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (20. Mai 2018)

Joa, oder so. Habe nur nach Vollbestückung geschaut ^^


----------



## commodore128d (20. Mai 2018)

Naja, im Zweifel sind drei Riegel immer besser als 6 weil weniger Last für den IMC, aber meine Syste,e laufen auch mit Vollbestückung übertaktet ...


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (20. Mai 2018)

Sicher, das ist klar. Wenn ich mal nicht weiß, wohin mit all dem Geld, kommt ein wenig 1366-Hardware ins Haus. Leider habe ich aktuell recht wenig Bedarf, um ehrlich zu sein. Ich habe aktuell keine Probleme mit meiner Hardware


----------



## LordEliteX (20. Mai 2018)

Wie sieht es mit ecc ram aus? ist das nur von der Cpu abhängig oder muss das Board auch passen?


----------



## commodore128d (20. Mai 2018)

REG ECC läuft meines Wissens nach NICHT, NON REG ECC geht, wenn CPU und Board das supporten. Falls CPU und oder Board kein ECC unterstützen, läuft der Kram als Non ECC.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Mai 2018)

Leider hatte ich nie ein x58 pro, nur das ähnliche Platinum, das mochte kein REG-ECC, im Gegensatz zum Gigabyte und Asus r2e


----------



## commodore128d (20. Mai 2018)

Das R2E und ein Gigabyte fraßen REG ECC ?! O.o
Mein R2E was ich mal hatte tat das nciht. Bist du dir definitiv sicher?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Mai 2018)

Ja, aber nicht jeden, M393B5273CH0-YH9 läuft aber 

Edit, notfalls mach ich gerne Screens, dauert aber, weil ich aktuell an ganz anderen Systemen arbeite.


----------



## commodore128d (20. Mai 2018)

Alles gut, ich glaubs dir ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Mai 2018)

Der läuft auch auf EVGA P55-v mit Quadcore, Asus P7f-m mit quadcore und einem Dell Board für 1156 mit Quadcore.
Bei DualCore natürlich nicht, der IMC kann kein REG.


----------



## commodore128d (20. Mai 2018)

Könntest du ihn bei Zeiten mal auf dem MSI Platinum testen?


----------



## Ground (20. Mai 2018)

Hatte Knogle nicht auch mal ECC auf dem x58 Pro-E getestet?

Denke mal wenn in 3 Tagen noch welche da sind bestelle ich mir auch noch eins, war nen schönes Bord und könnte nen schönen daily machen.


----------



## drizzler (21. Mai 2018)

Das Angebot war, wie vermutet, Betrug.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (21. Mai 2018)

Echt? Ach verdammt. Wäre so schön gewesen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2018)

commodore128d schrieb:


> Könntest du ihn bei Zeiten mal auf dem MSI Platinum testen?



Das habe ich schon lange nicht mehr, sorry.
Aber da lief er nicht!


----------



## Knogle (21. Mai 2018)

Auf dem Pro ging auch kein ECC RAM


----------



## AlexanderLu (22. Mai 2018)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der übertaktungsfreudigkeit des MSI X58 aus?
Mein Gigabyte x58 UD3 hat leider einen fehlenden Pin auf dem Sockel, sodass es immer wieder zu diesen DDR- Size detecting kommt und das System 3x neu booten muss, bis es dann richtig booten kann.

Bin nämlich am überlegen, ob ich nochmals 100€ ins System investieren soll oder meine Plattform gegen einen Coffee Lake oder Haswell tauschen soll.
100,- für Instandsetzung und dadurch Stabilität oder ebene 300,- für ein potenteres und neuwertigeres System.


----------



## shadie (22. Mai 2018)

AlexanderLu schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der übertaktungsfreudigkeit des MSI X58 aus?
> Mein Gigabyte x58 UD3 hat leider einen fehlenden Pin auf dem Sockel, sodass es immer wieder zu diesen DDR- Size detecting kommt und das System 3x neu booten muss, bis es dann richtig booten kann.
> 
> Bin nämlich am überlegen, ob ich nochmals 100€ ins System investieren soll oder meine Plattform gegen einen Coffee Lake oder Haswell tauschen soll.
> 100,- für Instandsetzung und dadurch Stabilität oder ebene 300,- für ein potenteres und neuwertigeres System.



Ich würde die 300 € investieren in was neueres.

Noch einmal 100 € in ne alte basis knüppeln nur fürs mobo?.....neeee
Habe ich auch nur gemacht weil ich CPU / RAM / und Mobo für 95 € bekommen habe.
Ansonsten wäre ich wohl auf Ryzen gegangen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Mai 2018)

Das kann ich durchaus so unterstreichen; wobei bei Ryzen das Thema RAM zu beachten ist.
Nichtsdestotrotz; ein Ryzen 5 1600 ist schon deutlich besser als ein bis zur Kotzgrenze übertakteter x5650


----------



## AlexanderLu (22. Mai 2018)

Ok, verstanden. 
Wäre aber dann ein 5820k "bis zur Kotzgrenze" oder ein 8600k nicht besser als ein Ryzen 5 1600? 
Mit dem Blick in Richtung NUR Gaming


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Mai 2018)

ja, ein 8600 schon, ein 5820k nur bedingt, der hat auch nur Haswell-IPC.
Natürlich schafft der etwas mehr OC als ein Ryzen, aber eigentlich ist das nicht so doll. Zumal dann Gebrauchtkauf nötig ist, und man eben massiv Strom verballert, auch bei 2011-3 oder 2066.


----------



## dosenfisch (23. Mai 2018)

Für die Gulftown Xeons gibt es endlich eine Quelle für das Microcodeupdate gegen Spectre v2. 
Die nötige Version (06-2c-02, rev 1e) wurde in Oracle Linux 7 eingepflegt (Microcode_CTL and SELinux-Policy Updates for Oracle Linux 7) und kann aus folgedem RPM (http://oss.oracle.com/ol7/SRPMS-updates/microcode_ctl-2.1-29.2.0.1.el7_5.src.rpm) extrahiert werden. 
Mit dem VM-Ware Treiber zum Nachladen unter Windows wird der µcode zu spät geladen um vom Kernel korrekt verwendet zu werden, aber wenn man ihn ins Bios integriert funktioniert es. 
Auf meinem Asus P6T Deluxe (v1) mit Xeon X5670 zeigt HWInfo die korrekte Microcodeversion an und das Powershell-Skript "Get-SpeculationControlSettings" bestätigt, dass HW Untersützung für "branch target injection mitigation" endlich gegeben ist und Windows das Feature aktiviert hat.
Jetzt wäre es interessant, ob die normalen Core i7 6-Kerner ebenfalls damit laufen, denn sie besitzen die selbe CPUID und müssten sich somit auch den Microcode mit den Xeon teilen.


----------



## sonny159 (23. Mai 2018)

Ahoi,

habe heute meinen "neuen" E5649 bekommen, eingebaut und erfolgreich in Betrieb genommen (lt. HWMonitor, CPU-Z ect.)
Gibt es jemanden der bereit wäre mir beim OC des selben ein wenig zur virtuellen Seite zu stehen? Ebenfalls klasse wäre wenn jemand beratend da wäre bezüglich RAM. Da bin ich am meisten unbeholfen.
Board ist ein MSI X58 Pro e
Wäre über jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## megasthenes (25. Mai 2018)

Bin wieder mit im Boot - mein Hauptrechner läuft inzwischen mit Ryzen 5 bei 3,9GHz und absolut putzigen Temperaturen unter dem Mugen 5.

Da allerdings der Rechner meiner Lebensgefährtin gerade alle viere von sich gestreckt hat (LGA1150 billo-mainboard mit i3) kriegt der nun die Kombi aus MSI X58 Pro-E und E5649. Muss noch eine USB 3.0-Karte organisieren und dann wird Ende nächster Woche umgebaut. Vorher steht noch eine Examensprüfung ins Haus.

Freue mich schon drauf - hab das basteln in den letzten Monaten sehr vermisst. Gekühlt wird das ganze wie damals bei mir schon von 'nem Scythe Fuma, Gehäuse ist ein Corsair Carbide 270R. GPU eine Asus GTX670 DirectCUII (GTX670DC2T2GD5), die ab Werk bis 1260MHz boostet 

Einzig das Netzteil (Seasonic M12II Evo 520W) dürfte damit etwas überfordert sein, weshalb wohl ein Xilence Performance A+ 730W angeschafft werden wird. 
Außerdem noch ein paar schnatze RGB-Lüfter, weil muss halt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Mai 2018)

Nimm n anderes Netzteil. N enermax RevoBron oder n CoolerMaster G650m aus dem Mindstar könnten die bessere Wahl sein, letzteres kommt gerade keine 60€


----------



## megasthenes (26. Mai 2018)

Jooo ich halte mal die Augen offen - hab das A+ halt schon in mehreren Rechnern im Einsatz und eigentlich nix dran zu meckern. Da der Xeon OC werden soll und irgendwann gegen Jahresende die 670 gegen 'ne 780ti getauscht werden soll wird es mit 650W halt auch schon wieder fast knapp. 

Halte aber mal die Augen offen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Mai 2018)

Ne, da wird nix knapp, wenn du nicht die Brechstange ansetzt.
300W 780Ti ist schon extrem, eigentlich liegt die eher bei 250-265w, die Plattform mit nem 32nm braucht keine 250w. Was hast du noch dran, was ich übersehe?


----------



## megasthenes (26. Mai 2018)

Nicht wenig Peripherie, PCI- und PCIe-Geräte.

Werd das mal reevaluieren. Hatte in meinem Rechner die X58-Plattform mit RX480 laufen an ~650W, Zeitweise sogar am selben 520W-NT das jetzt wieder zum Einsatz kommt. Letzteres war klar am Limit, wenn nicht gar drüber. Wird dann wohl auf eines mit 630+ rauslaufen.


----------



## Karakil (27. Mai 2018)

Ich hänge mich hier mal an den Thread dran. Hat wer von euch mit der Kombination MSI x58 pro und diesem Speicher ddr3 1333 - Google-Suche
G.Skill Ripjaws-X F3-10666CL9D-8GBXL - DIMM 240-PIN erfahrung?

Folgender Hintergrund: Ich habe dieses Wochende einen noch eingepackten x5650 Xeon geschenkt bekommen von einem bekannten der sein Bastelhobby PC aufgegeben hat jetzt habe ich noch den oben genannten Speicher zuhause rumliegen. Also würde ja nur das Board fehlen um das System aufzubauen. Falls es mit dem Speicher geht. Die anderen Threads habe ich mir zu dem Thema schon durchgelesen aber keine Antwort gefunden.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## sonny159 (27. Mai 2018)

Huhu  ,

hab nun den e5649 verbaut, könnte mir bitte netterweise jemand für den die einstellungen schicken?
Ich wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## commodore128d (27. Mai 2018)

Karakil schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich hier mal an den Thread dran. Hat wer von euch mit der Kombination MSI x58 pro und diesem Speicher ddr3 1333 - Google-Suche
> G.Skill Ripjaws-X F3-10666CL9D-8GBXL - DIMM 240-PIN erfahrung?
> 
> Folgender Hintergrund: Ich habe dieses Wochende einen noch eingepackten x5650 Xeon geschenkt bekommen von einem bekannten der sein Bastelhobby PC aufgegeben hat jetzt habe ich noch den oben genannten Speicher zuhause rumliegen. Also würde ja nur das Board fehlen um das System aufzubauen. Falls es mit dem Speicher geht. Die anderen Threads habe ich mir zu dem Thema schon durchgelesen aber keine Antwort gefunden.
> ...




Der X5650 ist für das MSI Board aufgrund eines Bugs nicht optimal. Besorg dir lieber einen E5649 für 25€ und verkauf den X5650 für das gleiche Geld.


----------



## Karakil (27. Mai 2018)

commodore128d schrieb:


> Der X5650 ist für das MSI Board aufgrund eines Bugs nicht optimal. Besorg dir lieber einen E5649 für 25€ und verkauf den X5650 für das gleiche Geld.



Ok danke für den hinweis. Läuft denn das Board mit dem Speicher?


----------



## commodore128d (28. Mai 2018)

sollte laufen, auch wen  drei oder 6 Riegel aufgrund von Tripple Channel immer besser sind. Ist dein X5650 noch Original in Box verpackt?


----------



## Karakil (28. Mai 2018)

Liegt in der geöffneten Original box sieht aber unbenutzt aus dann hole ich einfach noch 1 Riegel dazu unterstützt ja bis 24gb wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Mai 2018)

Wenn du Reg-ecc nimmst müssten auch 96GB gehen


----------



## commodore128d (28. Mai 2018)

Karakil schrieb:


> Liegt in der geöffneten Original box sieht aber unbenutzt aus dann hole ich einfach noch 1 Riegel dazu unterstützt ja bis 24gb wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe.



Die OVP könnte mich als alten 1366 Freak eventuell interessieren, vielleict die CPU auch ...


----------



## megasthenes (31. Mai 2018)

So - die neue Hardware in der Frauen Rechner ist verbaut - der E5649 ist okay - 1,1V bei Standardsettings. Mein letzer hat die 2,53GHz mit 0,83V geschafft. Aber der läuft eh nur mit 3,5GHz+Boost. Das MSI X58 Pro-E ist wie gewohnt immernoch ein super Mainboard. Muss nur noch einen vernünftigen USB3.0-Adapter finden für PCIe.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch Windows dazu bringen, wieder zu booten - vorher war ein UEFI-Mainboard verbaut. Aber das wird. Wird vermutlich sowieso mal zeit für eine SSD...


----------



## shadie (31. Mai 2018)

megasthenes schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nur noch Windows dazu bringen, wieder zu booten - vorher war ein UEFI-Mainboard verbaut. Aber das wird. Wird vermutlich sowieso mal zeit für eine SSD...



Das kannst du vergessen, musst du neu aufsetzen, hatte ich auch.

Das booten von USB hat bei mir rund 30 Mins gedauert bis ich im Installationsmenü war.


----------



## megasthenes (31. Mai 2018)

Hab's direkt neu installiert. Ging dann auch recht flott - 15 Minuten für die reine Installation, dann noch Treiber, Software und Datenmigration von der anderen HDD - etwa 2,5 Stunden arbeit. Kiste rennt jetzt mit 3,5GHz / 20x175 bzw 19x175 = 3,35 GHz Basistakt und boostet bis etwa 3,85 GHz bei 1,24V Spannung. Bleibt damit leise, kühl und ist mehr als performant genug für den Einsatzbereich. 

Man macht den Kram ja nicht zum ersten Mal


----------



## shadie (12. Juni 2018)

Oh man.......habe doch mal geschrieben das ich Stunden in das System von dem bruder meiner Frau versenkt habe.
Der PC lief danach aber ja super.

Jetzt hat er die CPU ausgebaut und in den PC eines Freundes eingebaut um zu testen ob dessen Mainboard defekt ist......dabei nicht beachtet, welcher Sockel das ist......oh man.

Beim Wiedereinbau in seinen PC hat er scheinbar 1 Pin nach hinten verbogen und einen Abgerissen.

Resultat, PC startet nicht mehr und wenn er ins Bios kommt geht kein DVI Anschluss mehr an der GPU und USB ist auch tot.

Supi 

Jetzt darf er sich eine neue i7 920 + MSI x58 pro3 + 16gb Ram Kombo kaufen.

Naja aus Fehlern lernt man, ob ICH das jetzt noch mal alles zusammenbaue weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## fuma.san (12. Juni 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Oh man.......habe doch mal geschrieben das ich Stunden in das System von dem bruder meiner Frau versenkt habe.
> Der PC lief danach aber ja super.
> 
> Jetzt hat er die CPU ausgebaut und in den PC eines Freundes eingebaut um zu testen ob dessen Mainboard defekt ist......dabei nicht beachtet, welcher Sockel das ist......oh man.
> ...



Auf was für Ideen manche Leute kommen... sich nicht einmal wissen welchen Sockel man hat, aber munter die CPUs tauschen.


----------



## shadie (12. Juni 2018)

fuma.san schrieb:


> Auf was für Ideen manche Leute kommen... sich nicht einmal wissen welchen Sockel man hat, aber munter die CPUs tauschen.



Es fing erst so an.

"Hi mein PC geht seit geraumer zeit nicht mehr"

Da ich ja weiß wie robust die 1366er Plattform ist und das Sie noch gar nicht übertaktet ist.
habe ich mal gleich gefragt was nicht geht:

"DVI Anschlüsse + alle USB Anschlüsse"

Dann meinte ich auch nur, was hast du gemacht?

Dann ist er mit der Sprache rausgerückt, dass GAR NIX MEHR GEHT.

Als ich dann Bilder vom Sockel angefordert habe hieß es "er habe nix verbogen, ABER er macht trotzdem welche".

Joaaa.....1 Pin in die andere Richtung gebogen und ein Pin scheint zu fehlen.


Mal schauen, so ein Set kostet Ihn ca. 120 €.
ich kann RAM gebrauchen, er hat schon 32GB.

Bin jetzt am überlegen Ihm einfach kp 40 - 50 € für die 16GB Ram zu geben (2x8gb), sodass er nicht die vollen 100-120 € zahlen muss.

Werde es mir noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Eigentlich haben alle PC´s schon 16gb ram (bis auf den HTPC  der hat "nur" 8)


----------



## AM1-Fan (12. Juni 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Oh man.......habe doch mal geschrieben das ich Stunden in das System von dem bruder meiner Frau versenkt habe.
> Der PC lief danach aber ja super.
> 
> Jetzt hat er die CPU ausgebaut und in den PC eines Freundes eingebaut um zu testen ob dessen Mainboard defekt ist......dabei nicht beachtet, welcher Sockel das ist......oh man.
> ...




Hallo,

es gibt eine Möglichkeit "Intelsockel", wo Pins verbogen sind oder ähnliches reparieren zu lassen.

Der Preis  lagt bei ca. 35 - 45 € + 5€ Versand. 

Ich Depp war bei einem 1366 Sockel auch etwas leichtsinnig beim wechseln der CPU.

Ich habe des Service genutzt, und war sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.

Pin Verbogen Mainboard neu Sockel 775 bis 2011-v3 Reparatur mit 1 Jahre Garantie  | eBay

Es gibt sicher noch mehr, welche so einen Service anbieten.

Auf jeden Fall ist dies preiswerter, wie ein Neukauf.

MfG


----------



## fuma.san (12. Juni 2018)

Ich würde ihn das voll bezahlen lassen - immerhin hat er das Zeug ja auch kaputt gemacht.

Da ist der Lerneffekt auch gleich Null, wenn du für seinen Schaden sogar noch auf kommst.


----------



## shadie (12. Juni 2018)

AM1-Fan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt eine Möglichkeit "Intelsockel", wo Pins verbogen sind oder ähnliches reparieren zu lassen.
> 
> ...



Bringt nur nix wenn ein Pin abgerissen ist.
Verbogene Pins kann ich und sein großer Bruder auch selber wieder grade biegen.
Aber ja danke.



fuma.san schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn das voll bezahlen lassen - immerhin hat er das Zeug ja auch kaputt gemacht.
> 
> Da ist der Lerneffekt auch gleich Null, wenn du für seinen Schaden sogar noch auf kommst.



Ich sags mal so, er ist 16 / und hat sich den Kram selber mit Zeitungen austragen zusammengespart.

Meine "Bestrafung" aus dem ganzen wäre, dass ich das System AUF KEINEN FALL aufbauen werde.
Da habe ich Ihm auch schon so gesagt, da darf er auf seinen Bruder hoffen, der schreibt aber aktuell Klausuren auf der Uni, kann also noch was dauern.
Wohnt zudem 150km entfernt.

Sprich ich würde Ihm nur was "abkaufen" was ich im Server ohnehin brauchen könnte, für par mehr vm´s 

Heißt ja auch nicht, dass ich das sofort mache, ein par Wochen kann er noch ohne pc schmoren 

Ich hoffe das passiert dann nicht mehr.....zumal er ja den i7 920 noch rumliegen hatte......er hat Ihn nur nicht gefunden 
Dass das alles irgendwie nicht so geschickt war hat er jetzt auch festgestellt.
Ist ja jetzt schon seit einer Woche offline.


naja mal sehen, werde mal noch mit Frauchen quatschen, ist ja Ihr Bruder.


----------



## AM1-Fan (12. Juni 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Bringt nur nix wenn ein Pin abgerissen ist.
> Verbogene Pins kann ich und sein großer Bruder auch selber wieder grade biegen.
> Aber ja danke.



Hallo,

dennoch würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal bei "Waldemar" anfragen, ob er den Sockel reparieren kann.

Fragen kostet nichts.

Und für den Bengel wäre es sehr lehrreich. In Zukunft wird es sicher vorher die Risiken abwägen. Die ca. 50€ Mehrkosten sind ja auch nicht ohne

Aber es würde bei weiten nicht so hart treffen und eventuell vergraulen.

Denke mal zurück, was Du in Deiner Jugend "so  verzapft" hast.  Laß Gnade walten.

Ist nur meine Meinung.

MfG


----------



## shadie (12. Juni 2018)

AM1-Fan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dennoch würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal bei "Waldemar" anfragen, ob er den Sockel reparieren kann.
> 
> ...



Das Set kostet aktuell ich glaube 110 €.
Wenn ich Ihm 50 € für 2x8gb Ram gebe hat er nur noch 60 €

Dafür bekommt er dann neuen Ram / der an mich geht / nen i7 920 den er vielleicht für 15 e verkaufen kann und ein mb mit Händlergarantie.

Denke eher es wird ein neues Setup / wenn seine Schwester / meine Frau mitspielt.



Einen Nachmittag werde ich dafür nicht mehr opfern, dafür ist meine Zeit aktuell zu begrenzt.

Das wird der große Bruder machen müssen.

gehäuse habe ja auch ich schon "leihweise" gestellt.
Bis er sich mal was anderes hübscheres als das HAF932 gönnen kann/will.


naja we will see, ich quatsche heute mit der Regierung und dann sehen wir weiter.
So lange bleibt bei Ihm die Kiste halt aus.


----------



## AlexanderLu (12. Juni 2018)

Sagt mal, wie ist das möglich?
Multiplikator auf einem X5650 mit einem Gigabyte X58-UD3R Board auf 36?

Intel Xeon X5650 @ 8186.71 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juni 2018)

Mit rweverything müsste das gehen, allerdings nicht mal eben so.


----------



## AlexanderLu (15. Juni 2018)

Die Frage ist, ob es auch mejr Performance bringt oder nur Takt....


----------



## JanJake (15. Juni 2018)

AlexanderLu schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie ist das möglich?
> Multiplikator auf einem X5650 mit einem Gigabyte X58-UD3R Board auf 36?
> 
> Intel Xeon X5650 @ 8186.71 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR



Das sind Fakes, die gibt es von fast jeder CPU. Da kannst nichts drauf geben, Multi von 21 oder 22 ist Allcore das höchste der Gefühle. 

Schade das vernünftige Boards einfach viel zu teuer sind inzwischen! Sonst würde ich mir ein zweites System mit einem 1366 wirklich mal überlegen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juni 2018)

Das wird sich auch nicht bessern.  1366 ist einfach zu sehr in der Fangemeinde verankert, und die kaufen auf, was geht


----------



## Scenz (16. Juni 2018)

Ich habe mein System übertaket, jedoch habe ich jetzt Probleme mit langsamen USB-Port mit unter 1MB/s Übertragungsraten. Kennt jemand das Phänomen?


----------



## commodore128d (16. Juni 2018)

Hat hier jemand ein Gigabyte X58-UD3R im Betrieb? Bei mir sind zwei SMD-Widerstände abgerissen, wäre nett wenn jemand das Board da hat und die ausmessen könnte ...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juni 2018)

Hab ich.

Welche? Hab sogar n Teilespender.


----------



## commodore128d (16. Juni 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese beiden in dem roten Kreis.

Danke dir!


----------



## Ollithehub (28. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich komme von x58 irgendwie nicht los.
Hatte mit bei ebaykleinanzeigen als Spaß mal nen defektes Asus p6x58 für 15€ mit eigentlich aussichtslosen verbogenen pins gekauft. Das könnte ich irgendwie  wieder zu leben erwecken. Mit dem x5670 läuft es jetzt im bastelkeller bei netten 4,8ghz. Leider ist mir ein Pin abgebrochen und das auflöten ist mir zu riskant. Somit läuft es nur im Dual Channel. Das Msi z77 mpower ist somit in die Bucht gegangen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fuma.san (28. Juni 2018)

Ollithehub schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich komme von x58 irgendwie nicht los.
> Hatte mit bei ebaykleinanzeigen als Spaß mal nen defektes Asus p6x58 für 15€ mit eigentlich aussichtslosen verbogenen pins gekauft. Das könnte ich irgendwie  wieder zu leben erwecken. Mit dem x5670 läuft es jetzt im bastelkeller bei netten 4,8ghz. Leider ist mir ein Pin abgebrochen und das auflöten ist mir zu riskant. Somit läuft es nur im Dual Channel. Das Msi z77 mpower ist somit in die Bucht gegangen
> 
> ...



Na dann mal Glückwunsch. 

Der Unterschied zwischen Dual- und Trippelchannel ist jetzt auch nicht so kriegsentscheidend.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juni 2018)

Kommt drauf an, für Zips schon


----------



## Tunnglefreak (11. Juli 2018)

Hab ein EVGA X58 ftw3 und einen xeon x5660, wenn ich übertakten will egal was ich umstell bclk oder multi dann steigt die temperatur im idle oder im bios bis er abstürzt kann mir jemand helfen? Zusätzlich hab ich noch beim starten schwierigkeiten er startet ca 4 sekunden nachdem ich auf den knopf gedrückt hab, geht aus und startet dann wieder und läuft stabil ist das normal? Mfg


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (11. Juli 2018)

commodore128d schrieb:


> Der X5650 ist für das MSI Board aufgrund eines Bugs nicht optimal. Besorg dir lieber einen E5649 für 25€ und verkauf den X5650 für das gleiche Geld.



Könnte das das selbe Problem sein? Kenne mich da leider auch nicht aus, aber das fiel mir da sofort ein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2018)

commodore128d schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, bin erst jetzt zu gekommen, da fehlt nichts.

Zwei ud3r haben da nix, siehst du ja, nur das UD7 sieht da anders aus.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## commodore128d (12. Juli 2018)

Okay, dank dir. Dann werd ich wohl die Holzhammer Methode nutzen und jeden Regelkreis einzeln auslöten bis der Kurzschluss weg ist ...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2018)

Mach das board erst mal richtig sauber und kontrollier den Sockel.


----------



## drizzler (12. Juli 2018)

Tunnglefreak schrieb:


> Hab ein EVGA X58 ftw3 und einen xeon x5660, wenn ich übertakten will egal was ich umstell bclk oder multi dann steigt die temperatur im idle oder im bios bis er abstürzt kann mir jemand helfen? Zusätzlich hab ich noch beim starten schwierigkeiten er startet ca 4 sekunden nachdem ich auf den knopf gedrückt hab, geht aus und startet dann wieder und läuft stabil ist das normal? Mfg



poste mal bitte ein paar Bilder deines Aufbaus. Vermute mal eher der Kuehler sitzt nicht richtig oder Dergleichen.


----------



## Tunnglefreak (12. Juli 2018)

Beim normalen zocken ist alles in ordnung die temperatur steigt nur nachdem och was im bios umstell im idle bis der rechner sich abschaltet ansonsten hab ich mein zocken netmehr als 60 grad


----------



## drizzler (12. Juli 2018)

welchen kuehler hast du denn?


----------



## Tunnglefreak (13. Juli 2018)

Cooler master master liquid lite 120 so normal und beim zocken ist alles in ordnung die temperatur steigt erst so extrem schon nach der minimalsten übertaktung :/


----------



## commodore128d (13. Juli 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Mach das board erst mal richtig sauber und kontrollier den Sockel.



Das hab ich schon durchexerziert, da liegt gemessen in einer Phase ein Kurzschluss vor -> 12V CPU VCC = CPU VCore. RIP E5520 xD


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2018)

Gut, der 5520 ist kein beinbruch, der Kurze aber böse.
Hat einer der Treiber ne Auffälligkeit? Das bild vom UD7 bei mir zeigt ja nen defekten Treiber.


----------



## commodore128d (13. Juli 2018)

Optisch sahen sie alle noch gut aus ... Aber ich hab mein Board grade nicht vor mir, ich bin im Urlaub.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2018)

Dann schreiben wir nach dem Urlaub noch mal


----------



## drizzler (13. Juli 2018)

Tunnglefreak schrieb:


> Cooler master master liquid lite 120 so normal und beim zocken ist alles in ordnung die temperatur steigt erst so extrem schon nach der minimalsten übertaktung :/



60 Grad Celsius sind aber fuer einen standardgetakteten X5660 aber auch schon nicht gerade wenig. Guck doch mal bitte ob die AIO richtig sitzt. Ansonsten nehme ich an du hast alle Spannungen auf auto wenn du uebertaktest? Falls ja setzt die mal bitte alle fest auf die Standardwerte und schau mal wie sich das Ganze dann verhaelt.


----------



## Tunnglefreak (13. Juli 2018)

Ok werde ich mal probieren dankeschön


----------



## eisenhardt (30. Juli 2018)

hey weiß jemmand ob die westmer cpus 1.7volt+ überleben + LinX oder prime 95 bei ausreichender kühlung natürlich?
ohne last gehen 1.7 volt ja ganz gut.
zweck möchte den w3690 schneller wie den r5 1600 machen


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2018)

Auf Dauer wären schon 1,6V ziemlich viel. Für eine Runde Cinebench ist natürlich was Anderes.


----------



## eisenhardt (30. Juli 2018)

ja mich würde interessiren ob es leute gibt die mit ln2 solche spannungen 1.7volt+ und tools wie prime 95 oder LinX testen
 und natürlich ob die cpus das überleben 
über infos oder links würde ich mich sehr freuen da ich gernen viele infos habe bevor ich selber teste


----------



## drizzler (30. Juli 2018)

Denke da wird hwbot die erste Anlaufstelle sein. Habe vor Wochen nen X5650 auf knapp 5,5ghz mit 1,72v gepruegelt mit AIO fuer nen cpu-z Screen, danach hat die CPU das nicht mehr mitgemacht.Nen  x5675 den ich fuer ein paar CB-Runs auf 5ghz allcore hatte (1180 Punkte) hat das Ganze mit 1,65 problemlos ueberstanden. So richtig kaputt habe ich aber auch mit so hohen Spannungen noch keine CPU bekommen, ein E5649 wollte irgendwann nur noch mit 1,3qpi durch booten nach ein paar Benches mit so hohen Spannungen, aber funktionieren tut die CPU sonst noch problemlos.


----------



## Master-Chain (7. August 2018)

So nach dem ich mich mal durch paar Seiten von dem Thread durch gelesen habe wollte ich auch mal auf den Xeon Zug aufspringen da ich einen x58 Board schon länger mein eigenen nenne 
Derzeit verbaut ist:
-ein Mainboard von Gigabyte x58-UD7 Rev 2.0
-16 GB Ram 4x4GB von Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9
- eine NVIDIA GTX660 von MSI
-Prozessor ist derzeit ein i7 950 verbaut der auf Stock werten Werkelt dieser soll nun durch einen Xeon W3670 ersetzt werden
-CPU Kühler Luftgekühlt (Marke reiche ich noch nach)
-Netzteil 630w (marke reiche ich noch nach)

Meine Übertaktungs Erfahrungen beschränken sich leider nur auf AMD AM2+ Plattform und selbst da eher rudimentär da schon paar Jährchen her ist 
aber der Thread hier hat mich ermutigt noch mal was zu spielen
Bevor ich aber damit los legen will will ich erstmals ein bisschen Input Sammeln was ich im Bios so einstellen kann etc.


----------



## pepsicosmos (8. August 2018)

Hi,

hier (m)eine Dummi-Frage 

Ich hab noch einen i7 950 auf meinem msi x58 pro verbaut und bekam den super tipp einen xeon 5650 zu verbauen um so nochmal etwas länger spaß mit der CPU/BOARD/RAM Kombi zu haben bevor ich dann wechsle auf was neues. Also habe ich einen X5650 bei einem Händler für schmales Geld bestellt.

Kann mir einer eine Dummianleitung geben was ich im Bios alles umstellen muss und wie ich am besten anfange mit übertakten (denke man tastet sich da ja sicher etwas nach oben) und mit welcher Software ich dann schaue ob die CPU die ich gekauft habe das packt was ich da an Saft drauf gebe. Ich muss das nicht ausreizen bis aufs Limit, es soll halt flott aber noch im vertretenbaren Rahmen für die Hardware laufen.

CPU wird von einem be quiet dark Rock Pro 3 gekühlt, sollte also nicht an der Kühlung scheitern!

Wie so oft Danke ich  Euch für Eure Unterstützung!

Grüße


----------



## shadie (8. August 2018)

pepsicosmos schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier (m)eine Dummi-Frage
> 
> ...



Erst mal hätte man dir besser den E5649 für dein MB empfehlen sollen aber da der X5650 jetzt da ist, lass Ihn da.

Für normalen Betrieb musst du eigentlich gar nix einstellen wenn dein MB Bios die CPU bereits unterstützt.
Falls nicht wäre ein Bios Update fällig.

Wegen dem Übertakten.....online lesen lesen lesen.....bzgl. Spannungen, Komponenten welche übertaktet werden, Vorgehensweisen etc.
Das will hier keiner jedes Mal nieder schreiben.

Meinen E5649 habe ich über den BCLK übertaktet weil er keinen freien multi hat.
Ich bin damit auf 4ghz gekommen mit angenehmen temps und Spannungen.

Will den Stromfresser aber bis Ende 2018 wieder los werden.
Gibt mittlerweile ja für echt kleines Geld ordentliche Systeme welche weitaus mehr leisten und weniger verbrauchen.


----------



## pepsicosmos (8. August 2018)

Danke mal für die Infos! Ich habe das System halt bereits und wollte das mit dem Xeon einfach mal machen. Strom ist mir egal, ich habe ein Meerwasseraquarium das meine Stromrechnung auf monatlich 208 Euro treibt, also 3 Euro mehr oder weniger machen den Bock da nicht fett.

Ich hab den e5649 beim gleichen Händler bestellt der jetzt den 5650 zurück nimmt, dann passt das besser.

Soll ich das Mainboard mal präventiv auf das letzte Bios updaten oder erstmal auf dem Stand lassen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. August 2018)

Mach ruhig, das ist definitiv ne sinnige Sache.
Anleitung zum OC gibts genug, einfach mal bloomfield oc oder i7 920 oc suchen, das unterscheidet sich quasi nicht.

Nur das Thema minimaler Uncore Takt ist bei Westmere nur noch 1,5x RAM-Takt.


----------



## pepsicosmos (10. August 2018)

So, ich hab mal bißchen probiert mi x58 pro und e5649 und folgende Settings am laufen

hab jetzt
BaseClock auf 200 =4ghz
Ratio auf 20
CState aus
Boost aus (hab nicht probiert ob es mit boost geht)

cpu vcore auf 1.304V
ppl V auf 1.80V
QPI V auf 1.45V
DRAM V auf 1.65V
Die NB V hab ich von AUTO mal auf 1.10 V
ICH V auf 1.50

CPU Amplitude hab ich auf 800mV also Default
CPU CLK Skew auf "Normal" also DEfault
IOH CLK Skew auch auf "Normal" also auch Default

Menory Ratio auf 3 =1260 MHz

Temperatur unter Prime95 liegt jetzt bei max 63° 
aber IOH auf 89°  (das kann nicht lange gut sein) 

Thoretisch ist der IOH passiv Kühler brandheiß aber beim CPU geht noch einiges... Was kann ich jetzt tun, denke ab hier brauche ich Unterstützung


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. August 2018)

Der IOH hält über 100°C aus, ich hatte meine X58 aber unter Wasser 

Versuch den BCLK noch Richtung 220 zu ziehen


----------



## pepsicosmos (10. August 2018)

So, ich hab mal bißchen probiert mi x58 pro und e5649 und folgende Settings am laufen

hab jetzt
BaseClock auf 200 =4ghz
Ratio auf 20
CState aus
Boost aus (hab nicht probiert ob es mit boost geht)

cpu vcore auf 1.304V
ppl V auf 1.80V
QPI V auf 1.45V
DRAM V auf 1.65V
Die NB V hab ich von AUTO mal auf 1.10 V
ICH V auf 1.50

CPU Amplitude hab ich auf 800mV also Default
CPU CLK Skew auf "Normal" also DEfault
IOH CLK Skew auch auf "Normal" also auch Default

Menory Ratio auf 3 =1260 MHz

Temperatur unter Prime95 liegt jetzt bei max 63° 
aber IOH geht bis auf 92°  (das kann nicht lange gut sein) 

Theoretisch ist der IOH passiv Kühler brandheiß aber beim CPU geht noch einiges... der x58 soll ja aber auch ein Hitzkopf sein... Was kann ich jetzt tun, denke ab hier brauche ich Unterstützung
Ich würde schon noch mehr aus der CPU holen aber die IOH Temp macht mir schon bissel Bauchweh bei max 92°

Grüße


----------



## Knogle (10. August 2018)

1.8V gingen ne Weile lang beim i7 920


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. August 2018)

Fabi, ts, du und deine Industrial Lüfter


----------



## pepsicosmos (10. August 2018)

Ich könnte morgen mal das Board rausschrauben , die Kühlkörper runter nehmen und mit neuer WLP ein pinseln... 

Aber mal im Ernst, ihr kennt das Board und hattet solche Thematiken doch schon sicher häufig. Ich bin OC Neuling


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. August 2018)

Lüfter drauf und gut, das reicht schon.


----------



## pepsicosmos (11. August 2018)

hab vcore jetzt auf 1,25V und mit 19er Multi (20 frisst er einfach nicht) und 210 baseclock. Die IOH Temp ist jetzt nach 30 Minuten Prime mit 93° minimal besser und klettert unter prime auch deutlich langsamer hoch, aber aktiv kühlen ist denke ich dennoch angesagt um da beruhigter zu sein und nicht immer den hwinfo monitor aufzurufen  

So ein 50er 3Pin Lüfterchen könnte ich evtl. sogar zwischen die  Kühlrippen schrauben und so dann direkt draufsetzen.
Oder zwischen Graka und dem fetten CPU Kühler  einfach einen 80er stellen und den aufs board blasen lassen, der fördert zwar viel mehr Luft aber 70% gehen warscheinlich eher aufs board...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. August 2018)

Schadet ja nicht, da so auch anderes gekühlt wird


----------



## pepsicosmos (14. August 2018)

Hi,

kann es sein das trotz aktuellster Bios FM auf dem x58 Pro mein e5649 keinen Multi über 19 zulässt?
Ich kann bis 20 gehen was er dann auch macht und im Bios richtig darstellt (also die Berechnung was rauskommt), aber unter Prime rechnet er trotzdem nur mit 19er Multi...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. August 2018)

TDP-Limit. Das müsste aber abschaltbar sein.


----------



## pepsicosmos (14. August 2018)

ich finde da leider nichts zu, keinen einzigen Punkt im Bios und auch im Internet nix... Dachte das sei die overspeeprotection, die war nämlich an und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist die genau dafür da, aber Fehlanzeige!
Hab die overspeedprotection jetzt ausgelassen oder ist die noch für was anderes gut?

C1E ist auch noch an, wenn ich EIST und C-State aus hab, soll ich das dann überhaupt noch an lassen?

Ah ja!!! Lüfter verrichtet seine Arbeit  66° IOH Temp MAX


----------



## drizzler (15. August 2018)

Das Board / Bios laesst es nicht zu, den AllCoreTurbo (20) manuell fest einzustellen.  Bei "besseren" Boards geht das.  
Du bist darauf angewiesen den Turbo zu nutzen, bedeutet die C1E und die C-States muessen an sein, was aber den Nachteil mit sich bringt, dass die CPU teilweise dann eben mit dem 21 Muti auf 2 oder 1 Core boostet, was dann eventuell wieder mehr Spannung benoetigt.
Die Overspeed-Option betrifft meines Wissens nach nur die kleineren i7 Prozessoren.


----------



## pepsicosmos (15. August 2018)

Ok super, das hilft mir mal weiter, dann lass ich das aber aus und geh bissel mit dem baseclock hoch.
Derzeit hab ich es stabil laufen mit 19er Multi und 210 bclk, also 4 Ghz, das ganze bei 1,25V. Mal sehen ob ich auf 4,2 Ghz hoch komm und es stabil bleibt mit etwas mehr Spannung auf der Vcore


----------



## Zeiss (16. August 2018)

Habe gestern meinen X5680 bekommen und natürlich direkt eingebaut. PC eingeschaltet und ......... nichts  WTF???

Okay, vermuttlich ein CMOS-Reset notwendig? Okay, auf das Knöpfchen gedrückt, einpaar Sekunden drauf geblieben und den PC an... warten... ahhh, der Bildschirm geht an, schön, alles gut.

Ist irgendwie cool beim Kernel compilieren ein "make -j12 Image" eingeben zu können 

Eine X58 + Xeon ist schon eine schöne Kombi, zwar alt aber immernoch ausreichend.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. August 2018)

Hehe, ein 6 Ender mit 12 Auslass-Ventilen eben


----------



## Zeiss (16. August 2018)

Ja, genau. 

Nee ohne Spaß, ich wüsste nicht, warum ich den PC upgraden müsste.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. August 2018)

Ich hab es getan, udn bin am ende doch ganz glücklich drüber, allerdings hatt eich mir die 6-kerner für den 1366 dann gleich gespart, weil ich mit dem 4-kerner schon probleme hatte die Single-Thread leistung zu bekommen, die ich anvisiert habe 
Darum jetzt Ryzen 1600, und im Sommer 2019 vielleicht sogar nen 8-12 Kerner der Zen2 Gen


----------



## shadie (16. August 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich hab es getan, udn bin am ende doch ganz glücklich drüber, allerdings hatt eich mir die 6-kerner für den 1366 dann gleich gespart, weil ich mit dem 4-kerner schon probleme hatte die Single-Thread leistung zu bekommen, die ich anvisiert habe
> Darum jetzt Ryzen 1600, und im Sommer 2019 vielleicht sogar nen 8-12 Kerner der Zen2 Gen



Die Single Thread Leistung wird mir in CS Go aktuell zum Verhängnis.
Hin und wieder mal mikroruckler welche mit dem Unterbau der im PC von Frauchen drinnen ist nicht waren.

Naja war eh nur als Übergangslösung gedacht.
Zu Zen2 wird geupdated, allerdings gleich 2 PC´s.

Der Server erbt dann die Teile aus Ihrem Gaming PC, der HTPC die Teile aus dem Server....und.....hmmm was mache ich mit der 1366er Basis?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. August 2018)

Meine beiden 1366er fristen im Keller ihr Dasein als OC Systeme für langweilige Tage


----------



## Knogle (18. August 2018)

Heh..
Mir ist nun inzwischen aufgefallen, dass so ein 1366er ein richtiges Männerspielzeug war 

Ich weiss nicht ob ich hier der einzige bin, aber bei meinem jetzigem Ryzen System habe ich nie den Bedarf gespuert zu OCn und Stunden damit zu verbringen, ich denke wenn die Leistung nicht reicht kommt einfach ein neues System rein.
Weiterhin laeuft das Ding so stabil, nie Probleme gehabt, so dass man irgendwie keinen Bedarf verspuert da irgendwas machen zu muessen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. August 2018)

Naja, OC bei Ryzen ist ne sache von 1-2 tagen, dann ist alles optimiert, fertig 
So rennt meiner mit 3,95GHz (R5 1600) und RAM bei 3066 (XMP ist nur für 2800 da, hab nur den Takt angehoben, nix weiter verstellt).

Leicht optimieren, ja, aber nicht wie bei 1366, wo ic schon Monate mit Optimierungen usw. verbracht hatte


----------



## Olstyle (18. August 2018)

Die letzte Plattform wo ich "richtig" übertaktet habe war LGA775. 
1366 hatte, als ich ihn betrieben habe, einfach schon bei 3,5GHz mehr Leistung als nötig und beim 2011 haben mich dann endgültig Ausgangsleistung+Coldbootbug davon ferngehalten. Der Bratwell können jetzt wieder etwas zunder gebrauchen, aber aufgrund der vorherigen Entwicklung habe ich den mit einem H-Board versehen  .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. August 2018)

Olstyle, ich habs andersrum, n Z87 Board für den Xeon E3 1231V3 
Bringt mir alss auch nichts.
Brät aber eh gut genug der Xeon, da OC ist ohne Delid und LM wohl Quark.


----------



## Olstyle (18. August 2018)

Ich glaube mein Bratwell ist der am meisten geschonte Prozzi der Welt: Sowohl bei mir als auch beim Vorbesitzer unter Custom-Wakü und noch nie übertaktet. Der hat wahrscheinlich noch nie mehr als 50°C gesehen.


----------



## megasthenes (18. August 2018)

Habe unter unseren Tischen beides stehen: Ryzen 5 1600 (3.8 GHz Faule-Menschen-OC, 2933 MHz RAM-Takt CL14-16-16-34 OC von 2133 MHz 14-14-14-28...Micron B-Die) auf Asus B350F-Gaming. Und Xeon E5649 auf Msi X58 Pro-E bei 3,5Ghz (faule-Leute-OC) mit 12GB RAM bei 1400MHz im Rechner der Frau.

Beide gut, beide genug Leistung - aber der Ryzen zieht halt schon merklich davon. Da der Xeon "nur" mit einer GTX670 gepaart ist passt aber auch das wunderbar. Mit dem moderaten OC frisst er auch nicht ganz so viel Strom.


----------



## Mc_creeee (27. August 2018)

Hat hier jemand erfahrungen gesammelt mit dem msi x58pro, gibts ja relativ günstig auf ebay zurzeit. Taugt das was beim übertakten? Und weiss da jemand ob ecc ram nimmt? Hab mich versucht bei google schlau zu machen aber die aussagen sind so verschieden, vlt hats hier ja mal jemand getestet?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. August 2018)

Mc, fast alles was Knogle getaktet hat, war auf dem MSX X58 Pro,  man sollte sich des Bugs bei den X5650 bewusst sein.


----------



## shadie (27. August 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Mc, fast alles was Knogle getaktet hat, war auf dem MSX X58 Pro,  man sollte sich des Bugs bei den X5650 bewusst sein.



Jep da dann eher beim E5649 zugreifen, kostet genau so wenig.

Meine läuft mit 4ghz problemlos seit wochen/Monaten.

Ich würde Stand heute aber nicht mehr in 1366 reinbuttern.
Lieber bisschen mehr ausgeben und was sparsameres / aka Ryzen 5 nehmen.


----------



## Scenz (27. August 2018)

Ich würde es eher davon abhängig machen,  ob man DDR4 Ram zu einem guten Preis bekommt. Ryzen 2600 + Mainboard sind ca. 200€ und 16GB Ram schlagen da nochmal mit ca. 150€ nochmal drauf. Eine X58 Kombi bekommt man so um die 100€ bis 200€ inkl. Ram und CPU. Ich warte noch bis 2019 oder 2020 ab bis ich mich von meinem X58 System trenne. Erstmal muss ich mich von meiner GTX 670 trennen. Ich hoffe mal die GTX 2060 taugt was

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## shadie (27. August 2018)

Scenz schrieb:


> Ich würde es eher davon abhängig machen,  ob man DDR4 Ram zu einem guten Preis bekommt. Ryzen 2600 + Mainboard sind ca. 200€ und 16GB Ram schlagen da nochmal mit ca. 150€ nochmal drauf. Eine X58 Kombi bekommt man so um die 100€ bis 200€ inkl. Ram und CPU. Ich warte noch bis 2019 oder 2020 ab bis ich mich von meinem X58 System trenne. Erstmal muss ich mich von meiner GTX 670 trennen. Ich hoffe mal die GTX 2060 taugt was
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Jep werde auch 2 Systeme mit Zen 2 Upgraden, das wird aber 1019 hoffentlich schon released.

Grafikkarten.....bin ich enttäuscht.
Die neuen sind arsch teuer, werde wohl demnächst 1x 1070 1x vega 64 kaufen.
Die RTX Reihe sprengt bei mir jeglichen Vernunftsrahmen.


----------



## AlexanderLu (29. August 2018)

Ich habe den X5650 nun auf 175bclk und 1.23v stehen.
Habe im PUBG auf 3440 x 1440p und einer GTX 1070 Ti im OC immer eine Temperatur von ca 35-42° .
Die CPU bottlenecked nicht die GPU und das Spiel läuft rund. 

Kann diese Settings nur empfehlen.


----------



## LordEliteX (30. August 2018)

4 Ghz sollten auch mit der Spannung drin sein  
Meiner hatte mit 1.25 Volt 4.2 Ghz geschafft. 

Musst dann nur die QPI Spannung anpassen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2018)

Hehe, deiner war ja auch echt gut.


----------



## LordEliteX (30. August 2018)

Naja eher Durchschnitt denk ich ^^ der X5670 lief mit noch weniger Spannung. 
Damit waren auch die 4,4 Ghz drin  aber dafür waren auch schon 1.35 Volt nötig.


----------



## AlexanderLu (30. August 2018)

195bclk ist bei mir limit bzgl Stabilität. 
Habe hier dann 1.36vcore.

Wie sind deine Settings bei 4.4 Ghz, also 200bclk?

Grüse


----------



## LordEliteX (30. August 2018)

Bei 200er bclk hatte ich 1.3 Volt QPI Spannung. Da kannste auch bis 1.35 gehen für 24/7
Dann halt 20er Multi und den Ram Teiler nicht vergessen. Je nachdem was für Ram du hast. 

Für 4,4 Ghz hatte ich 22er Multi. Hatte auch später den x5670. 

Dann den QPI Data Link (glaub so hieß das) auf das niedrigste setzen. 
Den uncore auf das doppelte vom Ram. Also wenn du 1600er Ram hast muss der uncore auf 3200. Bei den Xeon gehen je nachdem auch 2400. Meiner wollte aber immer das doppelte.

Ich hoffe ich hab nicht was vergessen. Für Fein tuning kann man noch mehr rausholen. Aber für 4Ghz brauch man das nicht. Das sollte jeder Chip easy mitmachen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2018)

Mit etwas mehr als dem doppelten kanns auch gehen, der Cache rennt im Uncore, es gibt also etwas Leistung


----------



## LordEliteX (30. August 2018)

Meiner lief immer nur mit doppeltem wert. 
Weiß nicht ob man dazu noch was anpassen muss damit auch ein höherer Wert stabil läuft ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2018)

QPI Spannung ggf. und die Clock Skews evtl.

Das muss man testen.


----------



## LordEliteX (30. August 2018)

Die hatte ich eh geändert als es auf die 4,4 Ghz gingen und noch Spread Spectrum aktivieren.
Jetzt hätte ich wieder bock damit bisschen zu basteln 

Ich glaub da muss wieder so ein System her


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. August 2018)

Lach, sowas verkauft man auch nicht 

Meine 1366er bleiben jedenfalls hier.


----------



## AlexanderLu (31. August 2018)

ich komme mit meinen Settings jedoch nicht über 195bclk im Bios. Im Windows geht es dann noch mit Easytune6 hoch auf 200 aber es wird mir dann zu instabil....

Als Ram nutze ich:

Corsair CMX6GX3M3A1600C9 XMS3 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3 1600 Mhz CL9
Corsair Vengeance 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3 1600 MHz

Wie stellt ihr genau den Ramteiler ein?
Habe das X58-Ud3r.


Irgendwo muss bei mir auch der Wurm drin sein, dass es genau bei der 200er Grenze Schluss ist.
Stelle da wohl zu wenig ein....

Grüße


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. August 2018)

Zum UD3r muss ich die Tage mal ind BIOS, dann bekommst ne Antwort Alex.
Bin aber von nem Quad auf 1366 zu nem Quad auf 1150 und erst dann auf AM4 gegangen.


----------



## LordEliteX (31. August 2018)

Du musst die Ram Geschwindigkeit anpassen wenn du den bclk erhöhst. 
Der bclk ist mit dem Ram Teiler gekoppelt.  Bei nem 200er bclk hast du wieder einen passenden Teiler für 1600er Ram.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. August 2018)

Erst mal RAM ganz runter takten, das natürlich


----------



## Phos4Berlin (1. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe sehr günstig folgendes Set bekommen (146 Euro) 
Graka und Netzteil habe ich bereits gehabt. 

X5650 Stock
MSI X58A-GD65
3x 8GB Geil Corsa C3-10660 CL9-9-9-24 1,5 V
Arctic Freezer Extreme 2
Xilence Performance X 550 Watt Netzteil
Palit Jetstream GTX 780

Ich habe bereits überall neue Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen. 
Leider habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung was mit dem OC zusammen hängt.
Ich bin gefühlt stark überfordert mit den Möglichkeiten die mir das Board im BIOS anzeigt.

Hat jemand dieses Board und würde mir Hilfestellung geben, bezüglich eines stabilen 4Ghz Zieles?

Ich würde auch eine Skype Runde mitmachen, um es quasi Live vollziehen zu können. 

Ich habe mir auch schon so einige Videos angesehen, jedoch sind einige Parameter die in den Videos benutzt werden nicht bei mir, wo ich dann auch schon wieder unsicher werde.

Das BIOS hat das aktuellste BIOS installiert.


----------



## Apollon (13. September 2018)

da ich aus verschiedenen gründen abwert kompatibel(nativ) auf win XP,BIOS, PCI und 9x sein möchte und ich bereits eine GTX 1080 ti erfolgreich auf eins meiner beiden X56XX Systemen am laufen hatte wollte ich eure Einschätzung zur RTX 2080 ti hören, was meint ihr werden wir mit dern nächsten GPU Generation auch ein update brauchen? Wie gesagt besitze ich zwei solche Systeme in dem einen werkelt momentan eine gtx 960 aus WIN XP Kompatibilität gründen, überlege beim anderen eine RTX 2080 ti zu verbauen oder denkt ihr es ist dekadent auf so einer alten Plattform?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2018)

Das werden wir sehen müssen, ich rechne da mit kleineren Problemen.Außerdem gehe ich davon aus, dass die RTX-Karten nur auf Win10 Treiber erhalten.


----------



## shadie (13. September 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das werden wir sehen müssen, ich rechne da mit kleineren Problemen.Außerdem gehe ich davon aus, dass die RTX-Karten nur auf Win10 Treiber erhalten.



Ich sags mal so.

Ich habe eine R9 390 auf einem X58 + E5649 @4ghz.

Ich bekomme in CS GO maximal 120-200FPS je nach map etc.

Setze ich die Settings runter, bleibt es bei den FPS.

Sprich ich hänge aktuell selbst mit ner R9 390 voll im CPU Limit.
CS ist sehr Prozessorlastig, sprich bei Prozessorlastigen games wird man JETZT bereits mit ner 1080 voll im CPU Limit hängen.

Ich werde zu Zen2 2 Systeme aufrüsten auf 6/8 Kerner. 

GPU´s bleiben wohl erst mal, wir interessieren uns irgendwie nicht mehr für neue Titel.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2018)

Das kommt hinzu, wobei das Auflösungsabhängig ist.

Ein Blick auf meine Signatur zeigt ja, dass ich für den Alltag schon vom 1366 weg bin.


----------



## shadie (13. September 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das kommt hinzu, wobei das Auflösungsabhängig ist.
> 
> Ein Blick auf meine Signatur zeigt ja, dass ich für den Alltag schon vom 1366 weg bin.



Ich zocke in 2560x1440, selbst da, CPU Limit in CS GO

Gehe ich auf das so beliebte 4:3 1280x1024 wirds von den FPS her nicht ein Ticken besser 

Bis Zen2 halte ich noch durch.
CS ist da auch ein extremer Ausnahmefall neben WOT.

Monsterhunter z.B. läuft super.
Die ganzen BF Teile ebenfalls


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2018)

Das Thema ist klar, ich rede ehe rvon 4k oder höher, da merkt man das dann, das die GPU das Limit stellen kann, die Last wird ja auch immer größer, aber ja, selbst WoW und CS:GO sind in 4k keine so extremen Herausforderungen für ne GPU, da braucht es keine 2080Ti zu


----------



## shadie (13. September 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das Thema ist klar, ich rede ehe rvon 4k oder höher, da merkt man das dann, das die GPU das Limit stellen kann, die Last wird ja auch immer größer, aber ja, selbst WoW und CS:GO sind in 4k keine so extremen Herausforderungen für ne GPU, da braucht es keine 2080Ti zu



Denke wir sind uns einig, dass man Stand heute für Gaming nicht mehr in 1366 investieren sollte.

Ich bin froh, wenn ich mein neues System habe.
Denn CS GO auf den MM Servern fühlt sich sehr sehr schwammig an.
KP woran das liegt, ich habe dauerhaft bei z.B. Wänden die sehr nahe sind verschwimmende Texturen.
Diese habe ich nicht, wenn ich gegen Bots oder auf Community servern Spiele.

Das versaut mir aktuell etwas den Spaß an CS GO und kam mit dem E5649.

Spiele wie Overwatch oder so laufen dagegen wie Butter.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2018)

Kann ich dir nicht bei helfen, hab nur CS:GO Free.


----------



## drizzler (13. September 2018)

Sind die MM-Server immer noch 64er tic? wuerde die cs go unterschiede erklaeren je nach server.

kann am wochenende mal die fps map rennen lassen mit 4ghz zum Vergleich, auf was fuer FPS Werte kommst du da denn?


----------



## shadie (13. September 2018)

drizzler schrieb:


> Sind die MM-Server immer noch 64er tic? wuerde die cs go unterschiede erklaeren je nach server.
> 
> kann am wochenende mal die fps map rennen lassen mit 4ghz zum Vergleich, auf was fuer FPS Werte kommst du da denn?



Ja sind Sie.

Allerdings, warum habe ich das Problem und meine Frau am anderen Rechner mit 4790K nicht?

Habe ich noch nicht getestet, nur mit Afterburner mal anzeigen lassen.
Ich spiele zudem in 2560x1440.
Aber kann ich ja mal testen.

Das "Seltsame" ist halt, die FPS passen.
Ich habe durchgehend über 150FPS aber es fühlt sich stellenweise an als würde ich in Zeitlupe spielen.

Teilweise sieht man es extrem bei granaten die direkt auf einen zu fliegen.

Kann das gar nicht richtig erklären.

Offline gegen Bots / alles super.

Auf nem Community server getestet, auch alles super.


----------



## Apollon (14. September 2018)

lol sorry aber wenn CS GO nicht funktioniert dann liegt es ganz sicher nicht am 6kern xeon vor allem nicht bei 4ghz!  das liegt eher an deiner Netzwerk Verbindung und oder Windows Installation bzw Datenträger Qualität, oder sie machen es extra damit Leute neue CPUs kaufen! Aber das kann ich mir eher nicht vorstellen, also letzteres.


----------



## shadie (14. September 2018)

Apollon schrieb:


> lol sorry aber wenn CS GO nicht funktioniert dann liegt es ganz sicher nicht am 6kern xeon vor allem nicht bei 4ghz!  das liegt eher an deiner Netzwerk Verbindung und oder Windows Installation bzw Datenträger Qualität, oder sie machen es extra damit Leute neue CPUs kaufen! Aber das kann ich mir eher nicht vorstellen, also letzteres.



Eh ja.....



shadie schrieb:


> Ja sind Sie.
> 
> Allerdings, warum habe ich das Problem und meine Frau am anderen Rechner mit 4790K nicht?



Wie gesagt, an meinem PC, stuttering / am PC meiner Frau smooth.

Windows bereits neu installiert.

Und wie gesagt, ich hänge im CPU Limit.

Reduziere ich die Details bekomme ich nicht mehr FPS.

Also doch ja, das liegt am 6 Kerner mit 4 GHZ!
Er ist von der IPC halt nicht mehr so berauschend.
Du kommst in Cinebench mit 6c/12T einen Ticken über den 4790K mit 4c/8T im Multithreaded Test.

Die IPC liegt bei 4GHZ ca. auf Sandy Bridge Niveau.


Also stellt es bitte nicht immer so dar, als wäre das Ding Stand heute, wo es Ryzen 6 Kerner für 160 € gibt,
noch der super Geheimtipp den man zwingend kaufen muss.

Er ist für mich aktuell eine Übergangslösung bis Ryzen 3000 / danach wird er + der 4790K von meiner Frau ausgebaut.


----------



## Apollon (14. September 2018)

hmm ist Counter-Strike: Global Offensive on Steam nicht von 2012???  hast du es mal mit gpu tausch versucht? also GTX 970 bei dir?


----------



## blazethelight (14. September 2018)

Er sagte doch aus, dass er die Auflösung und Details runtergeschraubt hätte.

Daher provoziert man so ein CPU Limit.

Dies klappt bei jedem Game.

Versucht es selbst mal.

Auflösung = 1280 x 720
Grafikdetails auf Minimum.

Dann habt ihr die maximalen FPS, welche eure CPU schafft.


----------



## shadie (14. September 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Er sagte doch aus, dass er die Auflösung und Details runtergeschraubt hätte.
> 
> Daher provoziert man so ein CPU Limit.
> 
> ...



Danke....dachte nicht, dass man das noch erklären muss.


----------



## shadie (18. September 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Denke wir sind uns einig, dass man Stand heute für Gaming nicht mehr in 1366 investieren sollte.
> 
> Ich bin froh, wenn ich mein neues System habe.
> Denn CS GO auf den MM Servern fühlt sich sehr sehr schwammig an.
> ...





Fehler zufälligerweise gefunden.

Wenn ich sehr nahe an Objekten vorbei laufe, schießt die FPS Zahl in die Höhe.
Sprich laufe ich um eine Ecke (was ja in CS häufiger mal passiert.
Und schießen die FPS dann von 200 auf 300, dann habe ich extreme ruckler und das Game wird "langsamer".

Habe CS jetzt auf 144 FPS gefixxt, seit dem keine Probleme mehr und direkt nen Uprank bekommen (vorher 3 Ränge gederanked).


----------



## blazethelight (18. September 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Fehler zufälligerweise gefunden.
> 
> Wenn ich sehr nahe an Objekten vorbei laufe, schießt die FPS Zahl in die Höhe.
> Sprich laufe ich um eine Ecke (was ja in CS häufiger mal passiert.
> ...


Falls jemand keinen G-Sync oder Freesync Monitor besitzt, in der autoxec oder console die max. FPS konfigurieren: How to change Max FPS setting? :: Counter-Strike: Global Offensive General Discussions


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2018)

Besitze ich tatsächlich nicht, und  hatte trotzdem noch nie Probleme mit.


----------



## shadie (18. September 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Falls jemand keinen G-Sync oder Freesync Monitor besitzt, in der autoxec oder console die max. FPS konfigurieren: How to change Max FPS setting? :: Counter-Strike: Global Offensive General Discussions



Ich habe Freesync und musste es dennoch anpassen.

Das Problem trat bei mir nach dem Wechsel von 4790K auf E5649 auf.
System wurde auch mal neu aufgesetzt gleiches Problem.

Ein Test unter Linux hat den Fehler nicht replizieren können, da lief alles smooth.

Egal cs läuft jetzt auf 144FPS und das hat es für mich gefixxed.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Besitze ich tatsächlich nicht, und  hatte trotzdem noch nie Probleme mit.



Du spielst doch auch nicht auf den MM servern richtig?

Denn Offline / oder auf Community servern kamen die Probleme bei mir auch nicht auf.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2018)

ne, MM server spiele ich nicht, ich weiß nicht mal, was das ist 
Ich habe CS hauptsächlich 1999-2003 gespielt, dabei 3 Clans aufgebaut udn 2x ein 5 Mann Top-Team an einen der großen Clans verloren, das letzte mal (2003) an Ganja 

danach hab ich nru noch Casual mit myMTW|Yal gespielt

Edit:
Scheibenkleister ist das lange her, von damals gibst ja nichts mehr, man findet ja quasi gar nix


----------



## Apollon (20. September 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Fehler zufälligerweise gefunden.




Aber dann auf mich herum schimpfen wenn ich sage das es nicht an den alten Westmere liegt! ich kam mir schon vor wie bei hardwareluxx die haben schon 2013 die S1366 Plattform schlecht geredet! Wenn man lediglich wie ich gelegenheits Zocker ist und Wert auf BIOS alte Betriebssysteme Retro ETC legt gibt es keine bessere Wahl! Wenn man hingegen den ganzen Tag Videos reedert und mit den PC arbeitet dann ist natürlich ein neuerer Prozessor vom vorteil der dann auch die ganzen Zusatz Befehlssätze von heute bietet. Ich kenne aber auch Leute die ein hackintosch mit den Westmere aufgebaut haben und wunderbar mit final cut arbeiten! Ich werde im Desktop bereich erst dann wechseln wenn es mindestens 12c/24c erschwinglich gibt! Und auch darüber hinaus bleibe ich meinem beiden S1366 Plattformen Treu... die wandern dann halt ins Retro Zimmer


----------



## shadie (20. September 2018)

Apollon schrieb:


> Aber dann auf mich herum schimpfen wenn ich sage das es nicht an den alten Westmere liegt! ich kam mir schon vor wie bei hardwareluxx die haben schon 2013 die S1366 Plattform schlecht geredet! Wenn man lediglich wie ich gelegenheits Zocker ist und Wert auf BIOS alte Betriebssysteme Retro ETC legt gibt es keine bessere Wahl! Wenn man hingegen den ganzen Tag Videos reedert und mit den PC arbeitet dann ist natürlich ein neuerer Prozessor vom vorteil der dann auch die ganzen Zusatz Befehlssätze von heute bietet. Ich kenne aber auch Leute die ein hackintosch mit den Westmere aufgebaut haben und wunderbar mit final cut arbeiten! Ich werde im Desktop bereich erst dann wechseln wenn es mindestens 12c/24c erschwinglich gibt! Und auch darüber hinaus bleibe ich meinem beiden S1366 Plattformen Treu... die wandern dann halt ins Retro Zimmer



Sie meinen?

Ja es wird an der Plattform liegen.
Ich habe sehr sehr starke FPS Schwankungen wenn ich an nahen Objekten vorbei renne.
Und die bewirken, dass es laggy ist.
Das Problem lässt sich am 4790K nicht replizieren.

Und ja, 180-250FPS max sind irgendwie auch nicht "der knaller"
Werde mich aber bis Zen2 an den E5649 gewöhnen.

Zudem schluckt er für das was er leistet viel zu viel saft.

"erschwinglich" sind 12 Kerner bereits.
1920x / 398 €/ er ging schon mal für 317 über die Theke.

BTT:

Es ist verhext.

Mal hat man Tage, da ist ALLES Legit, selbst wenn man verliert und es nachvollziehbar ist, weil der Gegner besser war oder mein Team als T ******* gespielt hat, dann lasse ich mir das gefallen.

Wenn man aber von einem Typen einfach zerstört wird, er alles trifft, awp noscopes mache etc, dann passt irgendwas in der Elo nicht.
Schaue mir aktuell wieder aktiv solche videos im Nachhinein an und schüttel fast immer den Kopf.

Durch wände auf dem Gegner bleiben ist einfach dauerhaft nicht legit.

Hatte auch wieder den einen oder anderen trigger dabei gehabt.


Am Wochenende direkt vormittags lässt es sich gut zocken.
Nachmittags/Abends nicht mehr.


----------



## drizzler (20. September 2018)

habs mit dem benchen nicht vergessen, bin nur leider noch nicht dazu gekommen.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2018)

Ubisoft schießt den Gulftown nun übrigens offiziell ab:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Assas...e-Systemvoraussetzungen-erfordern-AVX-1266654


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2018)

Jupp gesehen, ist aber nur bedingt schlimm, für Games reicht die SC Performance nun langsam wirklich nicht mehr. Wir reden von immerhin etwa 10-15% mehr bei Ryzen 1000, etwa 25-30% mehr bei Ryzen 2000 und eher 50% mehr bei Intel i7


----------



## AlexanderLu (8. Oktober 2018)

Singlecore 125 Cinebench ist nicht wirklich aktuell der Renner...
Und außerdem kann man aktuell nicht mal AC Udysse mit spielen, da dort AVX benötigt wird....


----------



## Ground (8. Oktober 2018)

141 schafft man daily auch wenn man den Xeons genug Spannung gibt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(hatte die noch vom testen drin, war nicht ganz so gut wie die besten zwei, hatte keine Lust meinen E5649 wieder einzubauen. Wollte eh mal sehen wie schnell die degradieren...)

Hab letzte Woche auf Ebay nen Ersatzboard geschossen, 25€ für nen EX58-UD3R. War als defekt gelistet, gekauft als funktionierend. Oh Wunder, das BIOS hat die 32nm CPUs noch nicht unterstützt  Ein Update später und es läuft einwandfrei 
Braucht 1.8 für 5.5


----------



## blazethelight (8. Oktober 2018)

Was für euch Jungs:

IPC Vergleiche aller CPU Genarationen für ST & MT. 

[Sammelthread] IPC getestet - Ryzen, Haswell-E und co.

Interessant wären noch Applikationsvergleiche wo auch neuere Befehlserweiterungen genutzt werden.

Könnt ja gerne mal schauen wo Nehalm noch steht und weitere Benches mit angeben.


----------



## AlexanderLu (9. Oktober 2018)

Die Frage ist natürlich ob der Fokus auf dem SIngleCore oder Multicore liegt.
Aktuell kann man mit dem X56XX schon sehr viel reisen, jedoch muss man jeweils die einzelnen Spiele ansehen die man damit befeuert.....
Oft ist ein i3 8100 schon schneller durch die neuere Technik bzw. höhere SingleCore Werte.

Auf Youtube gibt es eine Menge Videos, indenen ein Westemere OC mit neueren CPU's verglichen wird. 
Leider wird dort sehr oft auf nur 2 DDR3 Riegel (nicht TripleChannel) gesetzt oder lediglich ein geringerer OC Wert verglichen.


----------



## shadie (9. Oktober 2018)

AlexanderLu schrieb:


> Die Frage ist natürlich ob der Fokus auf dem SIngleCore oder Multicore liegt.
> Aktuell kann man mit dem X56XX schon sehr viel reisen, jedoch muss man jeweils die einzelnen Spiele ansehen die man damit befeuert.....
> Oft ist ein i3 8100 schon schneller durch die neuere Technik bzw. höhere SingleCore Werte.
> 
> ...



Das Ding ist einfach, dass man Stand heute nicht mehr auf 1366 setzen sollte.
Die CPU´s und Boards die du gebraucht bekommst haben sicherlich ne dicke Schelle OC abbekommen und es ist ungewiss wie lange die laufen.

Selbst ein Ryzen 5 1600 kostet nicht mehr die Welt und ist sinniger.

In CS bekomme ich seltsame Probleme welche ich mit 1150 4790K nicht hatte.
Deshalb ist da die FPS auf 144 gelockt, statt damals mit dem 4790K weit über 200FPS.

Stromverbrauch ist dann auch noch so ne Sache.
Sobald der Umzug durch ist im Dez. ist Ryzen 3 hoffentlich nicht mehr weit und dann gibts Upgrades für beide PC´s.


Ja es ist toll, was so ne Uralt CPU heute noch leistet, aber SIe verballert dabei halt auch ordentlich saft.


----------



## blazethelight (9. Oktober 2018)

Ob jetzt dual channel, triple channel oder quad channel etc. sollte eh nicht relevant sein für Spiele.

Höchstens Anwendungen (z.B. AIDA 64, WINRAR) profitieren von der höheren Speicherbandbreite. Cinebench z.B. profitiert davon auch nicht.

Spiele reagieren positiv auf geringe Speicherlatenzen. Schön zu sehen bei AMD Ryzen 2nd Generation, ab Intel Broadwell aufwärts in diversen Tests.


----------



## drizzler (9. Oktober 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> In CS bekomme ich seltsame Probleme welche ich mit 1150 4790K nicht hatte.
> Deshalb ist da die FPS auf 144 gelockt, statt damals mit dem 4790K weit über 200FPS.



Der Vergleich ist aber auch "unfair", da der 4790k Standard ja allcore 4ghz taktet und per turbo 4,4 ghz geht. Das da bei nem 4ghz x5649 und einem ST-lastigen Spiel weniger fps rumkommen sollte klar sein.

Xeon @ 4,5ghz @ CS GO : YouTube ,  mit relativ niedrigem uncore. Werden in dem Video noch ein paar andere Spiele getestet. (stecke gerade noch im Umzug, noch nichts aufgebaut hier).

AVX wird ja anscheinend nun per Patch optional @ Assassin, aber man sieht auch anhand der Microsoft VR Tralala (rennt nicht ohne AVX), dass das Ganze ein Thema ist, andere VR Loesungen funktionieren aber noch ohne AVX.

Mich wuerde mal ein Vergleich in Assassin  zwischen einem Westmere/Gulftown und einer AVX CPU interessieren, die so getaktet sind, dass sie in Benchmarks identische Werte liefern um die Auswirkung von AVX in dem Spiel im Vergleich zu SSE4.2 zu sehen.


----------



## AlexanderLu (9. Oktober 2018)

Diese Preisrechnerei ist so eine Sache...

X5650 + OC fähiges Board + 12Gb Ram Kosten ca. 100-150€
Damit kann man eine GTX 1080 im OC Bereich ordentlich befeuern und hat auch dementsprechend ein fertiges System für den Preis eines OC fähigen AM4 Mainboards.
Oder eben günstiger als eine Ryzen 5 CPU neu kostet.

Ryzen 5 2600/1600 + OC fähiges Board + 16 GB DDR4 kosten ca. 430€
Diese befeuern auch einen 1080, aber eben nicht 3x so schnell wie das oben genannte System. (Wenn die überhaupt 10% mehr FPS bringen....)

Natürlich kann man den Strommehrverbrauch mit einberechnen, aber da liegen wir bei ca. 50 Watt Differenz. 
Wenn es ein Gaming Setup sein soll, dann nutzt man diesen keine 12h am Tag.

Wenn man ein 1366 System nutzt, hat man aktuell noch einen sehr guten Wiederverkaufswert. D.h. Aktuell unterm Strich, kaufen, übertakten, nutzen und dann fürs selbe Geld verkaufen!


Ich persönlich würde auch gerne die Plattform wechseln, aber solange der X5650 4.4 Ghz der 1070 Ti noch genügend Saft für 3440x 1440p liefert, solange gibt es keine Grund zum Wechsel.
Temperatur Problem gibt es dank AIO nicht. In Spielen habe ich mit der FrostFlow 120 zwischen 38-44°....


----------



## blazethelight (9. Oktober 2018)

AlexanderLu schrieb:


> Diese Preisrechnerei ist so eine Sache...
> 
> X5650 + OC fähiges Board + 12Gb Ram Kosten ca. 100-150€
> Damit kann man eine GTX 1080 im OC Bereich ordentlich befeuern und hat auch dementsprechend ein fertiges System für den Preis eines OC fähigen AM4 Mainboards.
> ...


Das ist nur bedingt korrekt.

Die Preise für andere Sockel sollten dann auch gebrauchte HW betreffen.

Wenn du deine Grafikeinstelkungen wie oben beschrieben konfigurierst, wird immer die Grafikkarte das Limit sein.
Auch die Bildwiederholrate des Monitors bzw. Vsync, Freesync (2) & G Sync spielen da eine Rolle. 


Umso geringer die Grafikeinstellungen, umso besser kann man die max. FPS für die CPU einsehen.

Habt ihr euch die Vergleichswerte mal im HW Luxx angeschaut bzgl. der IPC je nach Generation?

Wenn man möchte, kann man ja mal ein paar Spiele zusammen festlegen, den Takt auf z.B. 2,5 GHz fixieren mit fester Thread Anzahl im BIOS.

Dann macht ein Vergleich auch mal Sinn.

Selbst mit meinem Broadwell Xeon, welcher nur im Boost auf 2,4 GHz taktet, habe ich keine Probleme bei Spielen, solange es nicht bei der Erkennung für 44 bzw. 88 Threads aussteigt.

Was auch klar ist, ich zogge immer auf höchst möglichen (spielbaren) Grafikeinstellungen und bis auf Shooter mit Vsync.

Dadurch wird niemals mein CPU Takt der Flaschenhals sein. Die Ladezeiten sind natürlich etwas langsamer, danach ist aber Grafikkarten Limit angesagt. 


Ich hoffe, das war halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt.

PS. Ich rede wirklich von Spielen, nicht von synthetischen Benchmarks wie 3D Mark, Open Blender etc...! [emoji57]


----------



## AlexanderLu (9. Oktober 2018)

ja pro core kann ich aber nicht zählen.
Sonst fallen mir alle 2 und 4 Core Prozessoren raus.... 

Im Endeffekt schaue ich nach dem maximal erreichten Wert im OC für eine CPU/Plattform /€.
Aktuell ist auch ein 5820k sehr lukrativ, diese gibt es für etwas über 200,- bei Ebay ohne RAM.
Im OC Bereich hängt dieser nicht weit hinter dem 8700k Stock.


----------



## shadie (10. Oktober 2018)

drizzler schrieb:


> Der Vergleich ist aber auch "unfair",



Was ist daran unfair?
Ich spiele zu 90% CS also ist das in Sachen Games mein Benchmark.

Und da kann der E5649 eben leider noch nicht mal eine R9 390 "ordentlich befeuern".

Für ne Budgetkiste ist er OK habe für den Bruder meiner Freundin eine Kiste aufgebaut für 110 € mit X5650 + 12GB RAM und MB.
Ja er ist "ok" mehr aber heutzutage nicht mehr.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Oktober 2018)

das ist eben der springende Punkt.
Wobei auch der Ryzen 1600 da kein wirklich toller Prozessor ist, man hat schnell starke drops, woran das liegt weiß ich nicht.
Gefühlt hatte ich bei 3 miniten gegentest auf nem Xeon E3 1231V3 deutlich angenehmere Frametimes/Frameraten.

CS ist aber auch ein sehr seltsames spiel, bzgl. Anforderungen usw.
In der breiteren masse habe ich mit dem 1600er Ryzen kein Problem, und nutze ihn Gern, 1366 ist für den Alltag heute kein Thema mehr.


----------



## shadie (10. Oktober 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> das ist eben der springende Punkt.
> Wobei auch der Ryzen 1600 da kein wirklich toller Prozessor ist, man hat schnell starke drops, woran das liegt weiß ich nicht.
> Gefühlt hatte ich bei 3 miniten gegentest auf nem Xeon E3 1231V3 deutlich angenehmere Frametimes/Frameraten.
> 
> ...



Für CS muss die IPC einfach passen.

Und bei meinem E5649 ist bei 4ghz eben sense.
Bzw. ist das so mein Sweetspot.

Und da bekomme ich um die 950-980 Punkte in Cinebench.

Der Ryzen 5 1600 schafft da 1300+ schon mal fast ein drittel mehr.

Ich hoffe einfach, dass sich die IPC bei AMD zu Ryzen 3 noch verbessert und es dann ein 8 Kerner von AMD wird für beide Kisten.

Denn der E5649 + 4790K haben langsam Ihren Dienst getan.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Oktober 2018)

Der Vergleich bei CS ist eher 1231 vs 1600, und da unterliegt der 16090 wohl sogar, trotz besseren IPC und Talktwerten.
Hie rkann aber mit rein spielen, dass ich beim Ryzen nicht den optimalen Speicher habe


----------



## commodore128d (12. Oktober 2018)

Bin günstig an ein Rampage 4 Extreme mit 3930K gekommen, mein altes X58 System wird also demnächst vermutlich hier im Marktplatz landen, falls wer Interesse hat ...^^


----------



## drizzler (12. Oktober 2018)

Viel Spass damit, wuerde den 3930K gegen einen Xeon 1650v2 tauschen (etwas mehr Leistung, weniger Stromverbrauch, takten aber oft nur bis 4,4-4,6 mit max vcore, was aber nahezu einem sandybridge mit 4,8 - 5 ghz entspricht), mein RE IV Black Edition ist vorm Umzug hops gegangen, hab mit der Plattform irgendwie kein Glueck (ein 1650v2 ging vorher schon hops).


----------



## Apollon (15. Oktober 2018)

gibt es schon benches mit nem 12th 1366 Xeon und ner RTX 2080ti? ich hab bock auf die Spinnerei


----------



## shadie (16. Oktober 2018)

Apollon schrieb:


> gibt es schon benches mit nem 12th 1366 Xeon und ner RTX 2080ti? ich hab bock auf die Spinnerei



Kommt immer aufs game drauf an.

In Spielen die wenige Threads unterstützen wird die CPU leider sehr stark limitieren.


----------



## drizzler (16. Oktober 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Was ist daran unfair?
> Ich spiele zu 90% CS also ist das in Sachen Games mein Benchmark.
> 
> Und da kann der E5649 eben leider noch nicht mal eine R9 390 "ordentlich befeuern".
> ...




Ich habe meinen X5675 gerade auf 3,96ghz getaktet und mal die FPS-Benchmark Map durchlaufen lassen.
Gebenched wurde mit einer Titan X Maxwell, die Map habe ich jetzt nur jeweils einmal durchlaufen lassen.

2560x1080, alles auf high : 204,52 fps

2560x1080, alles auf low :  314,97 fps

1176x664, alles auf low : 374,47 fps


Da hier also fps Zuwaechse auch mit niedrigen Details einhergehen, denke ich mal das bei dir entweder schon die Grafikkarte bei deiner Aufloesung (unabhaendig von den Details) schon Probleme macht oder was ich eher vermute das Problem woanders liegt. Die 4ghz reichen auf jeden Fall aus um eine Titan X Maxwell zu befeuern. Du kannst das ja mal mit der Map gegenbenchen. Ich vermute ein wie gesagt ein anderes Problem als die CPU an sich.


----------



## shadie (16. Oktober 2018)

drizzler schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen X5675 gerade auf 3,96ghz getaktet und mal die FPS-Benchmark durchlaufen lassen.
> Gebenched wurde mit einer Titan X Maxwell, die Map habe ich jetzt nur jeweils einmal durchlaufen lassen.
> 
> 2560x1080, alles auf high : 204,52 fps
> ...



Kenne den Bench noch gar nicht.

Die Werte die ich ausgelesen habe waren Ingame in einem Matchmaking auf Maps wie Inferno Cache etc.


----------



## Aslinger (17. Oktober 2018)

Cool, ich nutze schon seit 2009 mein S1366 system und werde erst 2019 auf die 7 nm generation (Ryzen 2, kein neuer intel mehr) wechseln. Dann zum 10 jährigen jubiläum. Das vernüftigste und beste was man machen kann. Das sys läuft weiterhin top und nutze es für den Alltag.


----------



## Ground (17. Oktober 2018)

Leider die falsche CPU genutzt, Board wurde nass bevor ich tauschen konnte.
Intel Xeon E5640 @ 3446.67 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR 287 BCLK 
Wenn das Board morgen wieder läuft probier ich's nochmal - wieder unter Trockeneis


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Oktober 2018)

Lass es besser länger trocken, sonst hast ggf. schnell n defekt.


----------



## Ground (21. Oktober 2018)

Cinebench Ergebnisse gibts auch noch aus der Session, einmal mein guter E5649 und mein bester E5640.  Beides CPUs die R15 mit ~1.4V bei 4.74 GHz schaffen, 4.5 stabil mit ~1.36V



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab grade noch nen E5620 gefunden der 4.65 GHz R15 mit 1.3V macht, bin mal gespannt was der schaffen kann... Mal sehen was ich aus dem noch mache


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Oktober 2018)

Der 5.2ghz E5620?


----------



## Ground (22. Oktober 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Der 5.2ghz E5620?



Ne, einer von meinen alten den ich vergessen hatte. Hab mittlerweile bestimmt an die 80 CPUs für den Sockel getestet


----------



## Knogle (22. Oktober 2018)

Stell das mal auf HWBot, damit wärst du Platz 1


----------



## Goten202 (22. Oktober 2018)

Hey alle zusammen,

Hab von einem Kumpel Das X58 MSI PRO E Geschenkt bekommen. Hab mir nun den X5649 gekauft und wollte nun mal Fragen wie es so mit den Overclocking aussieht. Hab das noch nie gemacht und würde es gerne mal ausprobieren. Hat jemand Tipps/ sichere einstellung die ich übernehmen könnte? Auf wie viel Ghz könnte man ihn übertakten? Ziel war um die 4.2Ghz. 

System:
X58 MSI Pro E
X5649
Himalaya 2
12 GB Corsair 1600 ( eventuell kriege ich nochmal 2x 4Gb also insgesamt 20GB)


----------



## Master-Chain (24. Oktober 2018)

[How-To] Intel Core i7 (Bloomfield) Overclocking
Ließ dich hier mal rein da ist alles gut beschrieben und ist beim Xeon im großen und ganzen anwendbar


----------



## drizzler (25. Oktober 2018)

jemand zufaellig den Luftkuehlblock fuer ein Rampage III ueber?


----------



## Scenz (26. Oktober 2018)

Mit etwas Glück kann ich noch einen in einer meiner Bastelkisten finden, wenn ich ihn nicht ausversehen weggeworfen habe


----------



## Apollon (27. Oktober 2018)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor X5670,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P6X58D PREMIUM
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-990X Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. EX58-UD5

aber irgendwie nicht wirklich repräsentativ da die mhz zahlen der jeweiligen GPU nicht identisch sind!


----------



## Master-Chain (28. Oktober 2018)

Mich würde mehr interessieren ob so eine Kombo überhaupt Sinn macht da ja nur PCIe2.0 unterstützt wird dürfte bei dem Setup doch die CPU limitieren oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## skoberst (28. Oktober 2018)

Apollon schrieb:


> aber irgendwie nicht wirklich repräsentativ da die mhz zahlen der jeweiligen GPU nicht identisch sind!



ja leider viel zu unterschiedlich

erstmal unterschiedliche test´s  ""VRMARK BLUE ROOM BENCHMARK DESKTOP 1.0""  ----  ""TIME SPY 1.0""

müsste ungefähr  gleiche GPU/grafik ram taktung und angabe des GPU score für beide karten sein > der mischscore gpu-cpu ist ja ne systemvergleich 
der ram des xeon ist auch eher niedrig getaktet

allerdings zwei fast gleiche systeme vergleichen ist doch irrelevant.

das wäre ne sinnvoller vergleich mit nem Intel Core i9-7980XE system   NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-7980XE Processor,ASRock X299 OC Formula
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor X5670,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X58A-UD3R

grafikscore rtx 2080 auf  5670 > 11 283      i9-7980XE > 12 388  im timespy1.0
je wie man es rechnen will 9% unterm i9 oder 10%  schneller als Xeon 5670

das macht das Kraut nicht fett


----------



## drizzler (28. Oktober 2018)

Master-Chain schrieb:


> Mich würde mehr interessieren ob so eine Kombo überhaupt Sinn macht da ja nur PCIe2.0 unterstützt wird dürfte bei dem Setup doch die CPU limitieren oder täusche ich mich da?



PCie 2.0 limitiert eigentlich nur signifikant, wenn du vorhast auf X58 eine NVME PCIe SSD rennen zu lassen, da bleibt dann doch etwas mehr Schreib/Leserate auf der Strecke. Habe mir fuer mein X58A-OC aus Spass an der Freude eine 950pro gekauft und man bleibt halt bei ca. 1700mb kleben (bietet noch legacy boot, wollte keine DUET-Loesung).
Ich musste wohl meinen 9182 Controller entweder auf Raid stellen, was die Bootzeit unnoetig verzoegert, oder aber die Enhanced IDE Detection Tralala deaktiveren, damit es funktioniert hat. Mit deaktivierter IDE Detection kann ich aber dann Sata II und Sata III ganz normal auch im AHCI Modus betreiben.


----------



## skoberst (28. Oktober 2018)

ich hab ne M2 ssd als spielegrab drauf, ADATA XPG Gammix S10 1TB, M.2 (ASX7000NPC-1TT-C) ab €' '389 (2018) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland ,  gekauft als die günstiger waren
die passt von den Leistungsdaten perfekt zum alten chipsatz > da wird nix verschwendet

da ich die nicht zum booten nutze gibts auch keine probleme

hab den kauf nicht bereut


----------



## Apollon (4. November 2018)

hmm mein x5670 läuft auch mit 4,4ghz... irgendwie sehe ich keinen grund ne neue basis platform zu holen... glaube ich bleibe bei s1366 und hole mir einfach ne rtx 2080ti wenn die ersten Angebote kommen... SATA 2 reicht mir.


----------



## AlexanderLu (4. November 2018)

Ich habe mir mal nun Spasseshalber einen X5675 geholt und den bisschen mit dem Board weiter getaktet.
Ein X5675 geht um einiges weiter, wie ein X5650 wobei das natürlich auch mit Glück/Pech zu tun haben kann.

Hier ist mal ein Screen von einer stabilen OC inder auch Games wie Far Cry 5 und PUBG laufen.
Ingame beläuft sich die Temperatur auf 55-65 Grad.
Gekühlt wird mit einer 120mm AIO und Flüssigmetall.

Weiter habe ich noch nicht getestet, habe die CPU erst seit heute eingebaut. 


Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


----------



## Knogle (4. November 2018)

Ich werde die Woche mal beim MSI Board die BCLK Straps ausprobieren


----------



## AlexanderLu (4. November 2018)

und ich verstehe was ihr hier oft gemeint habt.

Das OC des Westemere's wird nachher nur noch über das Temperatur Problem begrenzt.

Es sei denn man hat ein "komisches" Mainboard. 


Das Rampage 3 ist im Vergleich zum X58-UD3R eine andere Welt. (positiv) gemeint.


----------



## Knogle (4. November 2018)

Bei unserem Kollegen Ground ist das ja extrem, der es schafft die Teile bis auf Coffe Lake IPC hochzutreiben


----------



## AlexanderLu (4. November 2018)

ja, habe ich gesehen. Das ist Spitzen ausreizen. 

Mich interessiert auch ein vernünftiger Cinebench dabei.
Aber wie ich sehe kriegt er auch das hin.

Weißt du wie er kühlt?


----------



## Knogle (4. November 2018)

Der macht das mit Luft  Die meisten Sachen kriegt man damit gut in


----------



## AlexanderLu (4. November 2018)

Mit Luft? O_o

Nicht schlecht, dann geht er mit dem Vcore eben nicht so hoch.
Habe soeben die 4.954Mhz Stabil für CPU-Z und Games. 

Alex_87`s CPU Frequency score: 4954 mhz with a Xeon X5675

Macht ja heute richtig Spass.


----------



## Knogle (4. November 2018)

Kannste da mal einen Cinebench mit machen?


----------



## Scenz (4. November 2018)

Mein X5650 mit seinen 4,1 GHz ist dagegen ja eine lahme Krücke Ich hab mir jetzt aus China mal einen X5680 für 27€ bestellt. Ich bin mal gespannt was der höhere Multi auf meinem R3E ausmacht. Mein Board mag nämlich keinen BLCK über 200. Kann natürlich auch an meiner CPU liegen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## AlexanderLu (4. November 2018)

Nein, habe ANGST!  


Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


----------



## Andregee (4. November 2018)

Knogle schrieb:


> Bei unserem Kollegen Ground ist das ja extrem, der es schafft die Teile bis auf Coffe Lake IPC hochzutreiben


Mittels Takterhöhung die Pro Taktleistung erhöhen ist  unmöglich 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (4. November 2018)

AlexanderLu schrieb:


> Nein, habe ANGST!
> 
> 
> Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen



Ist doch nicht schlimm.
Auch wenns ein halbes Jahr laeuft, die CPUs sind ja spotbillig. Da macht es nichts wenn man die schrottet.
Machste nen Cinebench?


----------



## AlexanderLu (4. November 2018)

ne, aktuell ist alles über 210 BCLK nicht Cinebench tauglich.
Gibt es da was ich vergessen habe zu beachten?
CPU-Z und Super Pi stabil Cinebench nicht.

Evtl. UCKL oder so?

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


irgendwie scheint der X5675 schon eine höhere Grundtemperatur hat als der X5650. Konnte jemand soetwas feststellen?

Habe bei 4 Ghz 10-20 Grad höhere Temperatur als beim X5650....


----------



## drizzler (5. November 2018)

Scenz schrieb:


> Mein X5650 mit seinen 4,1 GHz ist dagegen ja eine lahme Krücke Ich hab mir jetzt aus China mal einen X5680 für 27€ bestellt. Ich bin mal gespannt was der höhere Multi auf meinem R3E ausmacht. Mein Board mag nämlich keinen BLCK über 200. Kann natürlich auch an meiner CPU liegen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Nutz halt mal den 25er Multi. Im Bios 25er , Turbo an und c3/c6/c7 states aus, dann liegt der allcore an und boostet nicht nur.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=971828


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. November 2018)

Knogle schrieb:


> Bei unserem Kollegen Ground ist das ja extrem, der es schafft die Teile bis auf Coffe Lake IPC hochzutreiben


IPC? Never.
Dann müsste ein Kern über 200CB machen, das ist nicht realistisch. 
Dass man die Leistung kleiner CFL-CPUs egalisieren kann, kommt hin, aber eben nicht bei Taktgleichstand.





AlexanderLu schrieb:


> und ich verstehe was ihr hier oft gemeint habt.
> 
> Das OC des Westemere's wird nachher nur noch über das Temperatur Problem begrenzt.
> 
> ...


Welches UD3R? Das Rev. 2.0 ist schon extrem gut, das an die Grenze des Boards zu bringen, ist schon ne amtliche Aufgabe. 
Dass das R3E besser ist, ist aber dann auch keine riesige Erkenntnis


----------



## Knogle (5. November 2018)

AlexanderLu schrieb:


> ne, aktuell ist alles über 210 BCLK nicht Cinebench tauglich.
> Gibt es da was ich vergessen habe zu beachten?
> CPU-Z und Super Pi stabil Cinebench nicht.
> 
> ...



Könntest noch den 2. qpi Link abkleben auf der CPU. Dann ist die viel kühler


----------



## AlexanderLu (5. November 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dass man die Leistung kleiner CFL-CPUs egalisieren kann, kommt hin, aber eben nicht bei Taktgleichstand.Welches UD3R? Das Rev. 2.0 ist schon extrem gut, das an die Grenze des Boards zu bringen, ist schon ne amtliche Aufgabe.
> Dass das R3E besser ist, ist aber dann auch keine riesige Erkenntnis



Hatte das Rev. 2.0 (habe es immer noch) jedoch hatte ich es lediglich mit dem X5650 versucht. Vielleicht hatte er ja seine Grenzen erreicht.


Habe mehrere X58 Sets und wollte nun einen zweiten X5675 (vorher I7 920) auf einem Asus P6T verbauen.
Komischerweise zeigt er mir im Bios 6 Kerne an, im Windows jedoch nur 4 Kerne 8 Threads an. O_o

Kennt ihr das Problem? 

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. November 2018)

Ja, deinstalliert mal im Windows alle Prozessoren und starte neu.
Sollte zwar selten sein, kann aber vorkommen.


----------



## AlexanderLu (5. November 2018)

Danke für den Tipp Chris, hat jedoch nichts gebracht.

Im Bios kann ich manuell von All Cores auf 5 schalten. Leider bleiben wim Windows dennoch 4 Core aber das Bios scheint da mehr zu erkennen.


Fehler gelöst!

unter MSCONFIG (erweiterte Optionen) stand noch beim Bootvorgang 8 Threads drin. Diesen Hacken muss man entfernen, da sonst lediglich diese Anzahl vom Windows beim Boot aktiviert wird.
Wieder schlauer


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. November 2018)

fein


----------



## Apollon (5. November 2018)

Mein 5670er geht such recht gut... hab ihn über Luft 100% stabil bei 4,4 ghz vollbestückt mit 48gb ecc ram!!! Ist halt ne Spielerei... ich mag halt alte Hardware die power hat, ein 10 Jahre alter m5 bmw ist ja auch noch geil oder?


----------



## AlexanderLu (5. November 2018)

Apollon schrieb:


> Mein 5670er geht such recht gut... hab ihn über Luft 100% stabil bei 4,4 ghz vollbestückt mit 48gb ecc ram!!! Ist halt ne Spielerei... ich mag halt alte Hardware die power hat, ein 10 Jahre alter m5 bmw ist ja auch noch geil oder?



 Sehr gut. Ich mag den X58 auch total gerne. Vorallem was die heutzutage noch schaffen.
Klar, in einigen Spielen die die aktuellen CPU's schneller, aber für die meisten reicht es alle mal und vor allem wenn man dann die Grafik hochdreht.
Habe bisher noch kein Bottleneck empfinden beim X58 gefühlt. (zumindest der 6 Core Xeon serie)

Habe einen nun aufm Rampage 3 Formula mit 4.9 Ghz und einen auf dem P6T mit 4.6 Ghz. (beides X5675)


----------



## Knogle (5. November 2018)

Morgen werde ich mich mal der 300MHz BCLK Barriere auf einem MSI X58 Pro-E widmen mit der Brecheisen Methode, und einigen Umbauten


----------



## commodore128d (5. November 2018)

Kranker Scheiß xD
So nebenbei, hast du Erfahrung mit OC auf dem Intel S5520HC?
Oder der HP Z400 Workstation?


----------



## Knogle (5. November 2018)

Auf den beiden leider nicht :/ Auf dem S5520 kann ich dir lediglich sagen wie du den Taktgeber R/W machst, und wie du mit einer einfachen Schaltung einen Strap aktivieren kannst.
Aber probiert habe ich es nicht, da ich zu dieser Zeit das Board nicht mehr hatte.
Aber gehen sollte es.


----------



## AlexanderLu (5. November 2018)

knogle, bin auch Cinebench gespannt.


----------



## commodore128d (5. November 2018)

Rumlöten wollt ich eher dran nich, dafür würde ich allerdings vielleicht das Z400 Board mal freigeben ... Mal schauen welchen Clockgen das hat ob man da einfach Jumper oder so anlöten kann ...


----------



## Knogle (5. November 2018)

Genau, also Loeten muesstet du beim S5520 halt aufjedenfall, denke 4 Loetstellen.
Beim Z400 weiss ich das leider nicht, was fuer ein Taktgeber drauf ist.


----------



## commodore128d (5. November 2018)

Ist ein IDT505YC264BT ... Finde dazu kein Datenblatt im Netz 
EDIT: Das scheints zu sein ... https://www.idt.com/document/dst/cv183-2b-datasheet


----------



## Knogle (5. November 2018)

Hm, kleiner Tipp, probier mal in dem Forum hier.
Forum - Mikrocontroller.net
Viele dort sind ebenfalls studierte E-Techniker und kommen bestimmt an sowas ran 
Wenn du da nett deine Bitte formulierst mit deiner Zielsetzung kommt da aufjedenfall was produktives bei raus 

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch beim S5520HC, zu dem RTM868 Taktgenerator gab es auch kein Datasheet.


----------



## commodore128d (5. November 2018)

Wie gesagt, ich habs jetzt, erstmal Windows installieren und RWEverything undsowas xD


----------



## Knogle (5. November 2018)

Ich glaube den hatte ich schonmal!
Wenn sich da nix machen laesst per RW Everything, kann man da auch mit paar Loetstellen das Problem beheben.


----------



## commodore128d (5. November 2018)

Also ich antworte mir mal selbst: Ich bin jetzt in RWEverything, aber unter 'Access' finde ich nur SMBus Device und nicht Controller ... Dort seh ich dann nur 0 in dem Fenster.

Also ich kann lustig im Clock Generator Werte ändern am CPU Clock Byte, allerdings scheint da noch ein Schreibschutz draufzusein ...  Bei mir zeigt er bei 'Clock Generator' aber auch nur 18 statt 30 Bits an ...

EDIT: Per SetFSB kann ich scheinbar etwas ändern wenn ich den CV183-2APAG auswähle, dann tauchen in rweverything auf einmal mehr bytes auf ...


----------



## Knogle (5. November 2018)

Oehhhh ich bin momentan auch ueberfordert.
Bin damals immer auf SMBus gegangen, und habe dann die Adresse fuer den Clock Generator eingegeben, habe aber inzwischen keine Ahnung mehr wie die lautet bei den X56xxer Xeons.
Sollte aber evtl. in einer der X56xx Series Datasheets von Intel vorhanden sein, oder in den 5500 Chipset Series Datasheets


----------



## commodore128d (5. November 2018)

Ich zitier grad mal deinen RWEverything Thread: '(Bei 5520 IMMER 2D und 3D(2PLLs))'. Was genau muss ich da machen?
EDIT: Wenn ich jetzt das Byte 17 des Clockgens ändere, kann ich den BCKL ändern, Bis 136 testete ich es gerade, aber bei mehr freezt der kasten, ich hatte 140 drin ... Ich glaube kaum das dann schon RAM/CPU etc limitieren ...


----------



## Knogle (5. November 2018)

Oh 
Genau, geh mal auf SMBus, und trag mal 2D ein, und schau mal was da kommt.


----------



## commodore128d (5. November 2018)

Hab gard nochmal meinen Post geupdatet ...


----------



## commodore128d (5. November 2018)

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt: Wenn ich den BCLK auf 135 Setze, geht es, aber bei 134 freezt er ... HILFE


----------



## Knogle (5. November 2018)

Hmm ok :/ Das hatte ich mal bei einem Supermicro Board, die Ursache dafuer kann man jedoch schwer identifizieren.
Eventuell PLL Spannung zu niedrig, aber da muss man mal mit einem Oszilloskop ran.


----------



## commodore128d (5. November 2018)

Wo genau?
Edit: Selbst wenn ich per SetFSB oder RW den BCLK auf 100 runterziehe freezt der Rechner. Ich denke da liegt noch ein grundlegendes Problem vor und nicht nur irgendwelche Spannungen und INstabilitäten


----------



## Knogle (5. November 2018)

Ich denke es ist irgendwas mit dem BMC, welcher kontrolliert ob sich die Hardware innerhalb normaler Parameter bewegt.


----------



## commodore128d (5. November 2018)

n BMC hat der Kasten gar nicht. Irgendwas scheint aus der Toleranz zu laufen, +-2MHz Baseclock gehen, danach freeze ...
EDIT: Vielleicht liste ich hier mal die ganze HW auf ...

- HP Z400 System Board (X58)
- 1x E5630
- 12GB HyperX 1600
- HP 475W PSU
- WD Raptor HDD
- Intel Stock Kühler ...


----------



## Ground (7. November 2018)

Knogle, meine 5.3+ GHz Cinebench Runs waren mit Trockeneis, denke 5.4 oder vllt 5.5 wären auch noch drin gewesen aber ich war etwas vorsichtiger mit der Spannung und hatte Probleme mit dem max Bootbaren BCLK und dem Multi beim E5649. 1.6V ist mein Limit unter Luft, und da sind die schon schwer zu kühlen... 
Nochmal die Scores aus der Session, alle auf einmal damit übersichtlicher ist:
Intel Xeon E5649 @ 5730.64 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR E5649 mit 5.73 GHz
Intel Xeon E5640 @ 5836.16 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR E5640 mit 5.83 GHz 
Intel Xeon E5640 @ 3446.67 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR 287 MHz BCLK mit dem x58a-oc, 286 bootbar
Intel Xeon @ 3431.64 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR 286 BCLK mit dem Rampage II Extreme, 261 bootbar (scheitert an der PCIe Freq die nicht über 118 bootet, die CPU schafft ohne Knogles Tweaks 273.6 MHz BCLK unter Luft)
1251 cb mit dem E5649



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


863 cb mit dem E5640



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Setup sah so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knogle wenn du wieder weißt was man ändern muss für noch mehr BCLK könnte ich mal mit Dice Pot + meinem besten E5606er (273 unter Luft ohne viel Tweaking) vorbeikommen  Oder du dokumentierst es dieses Mal so das es auf anderen Boards reproduzierbar ist, das wäre natürlich noch besser 

Dual Sockel Board hab ich hier auch noch rumfliegen, ist nen Supermicro mit nem FGP202AKL Taktgenerator und nem 5520 Chipsatz.


----------



## Knogle (7. November 2018)

Wenn ich Zeit habe probier ich heute mal, koennen uns ja mal ueber Teamspeak, oder WhatsApp austauschen 
PCIe Freq ging bei mir bis etwa 160, ohne SATA Platte sogar 190


----------



## skoberst (8. November 2018)

ich hab mein sys jetzt mal auf cpu last geprüft
bei´m ark zocken waren mir kleine hackler usw. aufgefallen.
im endeffekt liegt´s am ark > is einfach frickelig

aber

win10 geht mit dem hyperthreading murks um > im win7 lief das ausgeglichener und es hat die threads mit viel last besser auf die kerne verteilt > win10 haut das einfach breit 

mit runter gedrehter grafik ist trotzdem nicht mehr als 75-80 fps drin > das grundsystem ist da einfach am ende angekommen

bei´m zocken in 2560x1440 begrenzt natürlich die graka überwiegend, werd wohl nächstes jahr nach 10 jahren das grundsystem erneuern > mal schaue was dann sinnvoll ist

ich vermute allerdings dass ich nicht wieder ne system mit so ner langzeitperformance bekomme wie das X58


----------



## Knogle (8. November 2018)

Weiss jemand eigentlich wo man noch Win XP ISOs herbekommt? Brauche eine fuer Win XP Home Premium
Hier gibt es fuer die MSI Boards neue BIOSe gegen Spectre, habe es mal ausprobiert, klappt tatsaechlich.

Unofficial Spectre Patched BIOS for MSI X58 Motherboards | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## AlexanderLu (8. November 2018)

Ground schrieb:


> Knogle, meine 5.3+ GHz Cinebench Runs waren mit Trockeneis, denke 5.4 oder vllt 5.5 wären auch noch drin gewesen aber ich war etwas vorsichtiger mit der Spannung und hatte Probleme mit dem max Bootbaren BCLK und dem Multi beim E5649. 1.6V ist mein Limit unter Luft, und da sind die schon schwer zu kühlen...
> Nochmal die Scores aus der Session, alle auf einmal damit übersichtlicher ist:
> Intel Xeon E5649 @ 5730.64 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR E5649 mit 5.73 GHz
> Intel Xeon E5640 @ 5836.16 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR E5640 mit 5.83 GHz
> ...




Ja, settings wären echt nett.


----------



## AlexanderLu (8. November 2018)

Ground du hast mich nochmals angespornt.
Habe jetzt mal 5 Ghz stabil für Games (Far Cry und Assassins Origins) und Cinebench am laufen. 
Allerdings ohne HT wegen den Temps.
Hatte vorher sogar einen singleCore wert von 155 im CB. 

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


----------



## Ground (9. November 2018)

AlexanderLu schrieb:


> Ground du hast mich nochmals angespornt.
> Habe jetzt mal 5 Ghz stabil für Games (Far Cry und Assassins Origins) und Cinebench am laufen.
> Allerdings ohne HT wegen den Temps.
> Hatte vorher sogar einen singleCore wert von 155 im CB.
> ...



Bleib aber nicht zu lange bei der Spannung, ich hab nach 3 Tagen nur noch weniger Takt bei gleicher Spannung halten können bei 1.55V mit nem E5640  >1.5V nutze ich nicht mit CPUs die mir wichtig sind


----------



## AlexanderLu (9. November 2018)

Ich bin überrascht, dass gegen Ende er doch so viel schneller wird im IPC (Single Core)
Dann machen 200Mhz sehr viel aus.

155 im Single Core ist ja schon fast wie ein i8 8100 ;-P

3 ghz 120 CB
4.5 ghz 135 Cb
5 ghz 155CB

Wenn es so weiter geht, 5.5 180 Cb


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. November 2018)

Alex, ipc ist eine pro Takt Größe, die steigt nicht mit der Taktung der Kerne, kann aber mit dem Uncore-Takt beeinflusst werden.
Da der mit steigt, ab gewissen Taktpunkten, bringt das was, fraglos, aber wenn ich bedenke, dass n Ryzen 5 1600 das eben auch ohne große Mühe pakt, würde ich 1366 da nicht so quälen.


----------



## AlexanderLu (9. November 2018)

mich würden tests interessieren im Vergleich zum 2600 OC gegen z.B. 4.8-5 Ghz X56XX.
Macht es wirklich überhaupt noch was aus?

Aber in vielen Tests verliert sogar der X5650 4 Ghz gegen einen i3 8100....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. November 2018)

Also der ryzen 1600 bei 3,95GHz schafft 159cb single udn über 1300cb multi, da kommt der x56*0 nicht ran, bei dem Takt. Und der 2600 kommt noch ein paar MHz höher bei gesteigerter IPC, was zu etwa 175-180CB single und etwa 1450cb multi führt, afaik, habe aber keinen 2600 hier, um das genauer zu verifizieren, da ich auf die 3000er warte


----------



## AlexanderLu (9. November 2018)

Meinst du die 3000 Serie wird an einen 8600k ran kommen im Stock oder OC? 
Bezweifle das etwas, da der Abstand aktuell doch größer ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. November 2018)

hm, das ist aktuell ja raterei, ich erwarte vor allem etwas, was andere gern abtun, ich gehe nämlich von noch mehr Cores aus


----------



## LordEliteX (9. November 2018)

Noch mehr Kerne? ^^ Was hast du denn vor damit xD
Ich hoffe ja das die Ipc und der Takt mal steigt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. November 2018)

Wird so passieren, AMD spricht ja schon von Ergebnissen über dem erwarteten.

Die Mehr Kerne wären ein Thema für die Nutzung bei F@H  Aber am ende geht es vor allem für mich auch darum, dass man vielelicht mal 6 oder 8 Kerne mit Vega-IGP bekommt


----------



## drizzler (10. November 2018)

AlexanderLu schrieb:


> Ground du hast mich nochmals angespornt.
> Habe jetzt mal 5 Ghz stabil für Games (Far Cry und Assassins Origins) und Cinebench am laufen.
> Allerdings ohne HT wegen den Temps.
> Hatte vorher sogar einen singleCore wert von 155 im CB.
> ...



Hast du schon versucht deinen Uncore noch etwas hoeher zu ziehen?  Mit 3.2 laesst duch im Multicore doch etwas an Punkten liegen. Bei meinem X5675 mit 5ghz ohne HT gingen 4.2 uncore,  beim Ausprobieren ruhig mal alle Teiler durchgehen, meiner mochte bestimmte einfach nicht, bspw. ging bei 200 bclk der 19, der 20 nicht, aber 21 wieder.
Wenn du die Spannung fuer den uncore nicht hoeher setzen musst und die CPU das mitmacht, hast du nochmal bis zu 70 Punkte "gratis" mehr.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stingray93 (10. November 2018)

Moinsen!
Habs nun auch mal getan, günstig ein Bundle bei Facebook gekauft, bei eBay einen X5680 gekauft und mich auch etwas im OC versucht.
Aktuell läuft er auf meinem Asus Rampage II Extreme mit 1,27V auf 4,2Ghz (21x200Mhz BLCK), QPI Spannung liegt bei 1,3V, Ram läuft auf seinen Standard 1600Mhz (Corsair Dominator). Bin eig ganz zufrieden  4,4  Ghz (22x200) hab ich mal vesucht, wollte aber selbst mit ~1,375V Vcore nicht laufen, das ist es mir dann nicht Wert und lasse ihn lieber weiter auf 4,2 mit 1,27V laufen.

Bin bisher recht begeistert von der Performance, hab nun insgesamt keinen 200€ investiert (Für Mainboard, CPU, Ram und CPU Wasserkühler).


----------



## drizzler (11. November 2018)

Da sollte dann aber eigentlich mehr drin sein, wenn 4.2 bei 1.27v moeglich sind. Arbeite mal mit den hoeheren Multis, 200 bclk ist zwar oft eine gute Basis, aber je nach CPU nicht immer optimal. Mein oben erwaehnter X5675 mag auch nur mit Spannungskeule die 200 bclk, rennt 24/7 bei 4,5 mit 1,375v und 180bclk, das war nach langem austesten dann das Optimum.


----------



## eisenhardt (11. November 2018)

ich teste gerade 1.63 volt 5ghz prime95 wie lang das wohl gut geht ? 
mit einem w3690 und asus p6t d v2 
neues netzteil bringt stabilität xD


----------



## Stingray93 (11. November 2018)

drizzler schrieb:


> Da sollte dann aber eigentlich mehr drin sein, wenn 4.2 bei 1.27v moeglich sind. Arbeite mal mit den hoeheren Multis, 200 bclk ist zwar oft eine gute Basis, aber je nach CPU nicht immer optimal. Mein oben erwaehnter X5675 mag auch nur mit Spannungskeule die 200 bclk, rennt 24/7 bei 4,5 mit 1,375v und 180bclk, das war nach langem austesten dann das Optimum.



Muss ich mal probieren, fand ich auch etwas seltsam.
So krass viel Spannung wollt ich auch nicht geben, läuft zwar unter Wakü, aber soll leise bleiben das System


----------



## AlexanderLu (11. November 2018)

drizzler schrieb:


> Hast du schon versucht deinen Uncore noch etwas hoeher zu ziehen?  Mit 3.2 laesst duch im Multicore doch etwas an Punkten liegen. Bei meinem X5675 mit 5ghz ohne HT gingen 4.2 uncore,  beim Ausprobieren ruhig mal alle Teiler durchgehen, meiner mochte bestimmte einfach nicht, bspw. ging bei 200 bclk der 19, der 20 nicht, aber 21 wieder.
> Wenn du die Spannung fuer den uncore nicht hoeher setzen musst und die CPU das mitmacht, hast du nochmal bis zu 70 Punkte "gratis" mehr.
> 
> 
> ...




Ist das nun ohne HT?
Habe nämlich mit dem X5650 schon mehr Physik geholt bei 195 bclk.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor X5650,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X58A-UD3R


----------



## drizzler (11. November 2018)

Ohne HT. Mit HT waren es 17125 Punkte im Physx und 1180 im CB. Siehe Anhang.


----------



## Stingray93 (13. November 2018)

Moin Moin 
Hab mit BLCK von 180 und 1,425V VCore dann tatsächlich nen Cinebench Run bei 4,5Ghz hinbekommen.
Stable war das ganze allerdings nicht, Prime quittierte seinen Dienst nach 5 Minuten in einem Bluescreen.
Temperaturen vom 1. Kern waren auch eher so lala ... der tanzt etwas aus der Reihe leider.
Hab dann noch eine Weile rumprobiert, mal weniger, mal mehr BLCK, mehr als 4,2Ghz hab ich aber nie wirklich Stable hinbekommen.
Auch mit einer Vcore von 1,45V.
Da bleibe ich lieber bei den 4,2Ghz mit 1,275V.
Auf dem Screen hat er natürlich gerade runter getaktet ...


----------



## bruderbethor (14. November 2018)

Leider ist mir vor 14 Tagen mein Gigabyte GA x58A UD3r gestorben und ich habe es tatsächlich gewagt mir ein unbenutztes EVGA FTW3 zu kaufen :-O Na mal sehen ob es eine gute Entscheidung war dem LGA 1366 noch einmal eine letzte Chance zu geben. Ich hoffe der x5675 läuft wenigsten wieder seine 4,3 Ghz. Heute Abend ist die Transplantation 

vg Ben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. November 2018)

Hast du den Fehler des GA denn gefunden?


----------



## bruderbethor (14. November 2018)

Nein leider nicht :-/ Es ist mit einem Blackscreen abgestürzt. Danach kam ich noch 3-4 mal ins Windoof aber dann passierte das gleich. Habe das Bios resettet und die Batterie entfernt. Ich habe alle Komponenten bis auf die CPU abgezogen. Kein Erfolg er postet zwar aber der Schirm bleibt nach dem Bootlogo schwarz. Ich habe keine Zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen. Ich brauche die Kiste. Ein Ryzen System war verlockend aber einfach zu teuer für mich. Also gibt's jetzt das EVGA X58 FTW3 ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. November 2018)

Wenn du magst, schaue ich mir das an.


----------



## drizzler (14. November 2018)

Hast du denn die Grafikkarte geprueft? Klingt eher nach nem  GPU oder Treiberproblem fuer mich. Per DDU mal die Treiber entfernt und dann neu installiert?


----------



## bruderbethor (14. November 2018)

Das alte Mobo ist schon verkauft (natürlich als Defekt! ) und das neue geht heute rein. Nein ich denke nicht das es an der GPU liegt. Ich kam ja ins Windoof und dort war dann alles für 1-2 min. normal … dann Blackscreen (Rechner aus). Das macht keine kaputte Grafikkarte. Dann mal kurz bis ins Bios geschafft und dann wieder nicht … Naja ich habe ehrlich gesagt kein Lust gehabt weiter zu suchen. Wir werden sehen ob das neue Mobo alles i.O. bringt. 

vg Ben


----------



## bruderbethor (14. November 2018)

Mal eine andere Frag, bevor ich quasi bei Null anfange, gibt es jmd. der ein Kochrezept für einen X56xx von über 4Ghz auf dem FTW3 hat. Nur als Orientierung  Im Internet finde ich nur spärliche OC Ergebnisse für das FTW3.

vg Ben


----------



## Scenz (14. November 2018)

Mein x5680 ist heute nach 10 Tagen aus China gekommen und läuft jetzt mit 4.35Ghz bei 1,385V nach kurzem rumprobieren. Ich komme im Cinebench so auf die 983 Punkte, haut das hin? Der X5680 ist im Gegensatz zu meinem x5650 deutlich kühler und der hohe Multiplier von 26 macht einem das Leben bezüglich der Ramteiler deutlich einfacher.


----------



## AlexanderLu (14. November 2018)

Das stimmt, mit dem Teiler kann man viel besser spielen.
Bin auch vom X5650 auf X5675 umgestiegen und habe da auch mehr Spielraum.

Jetzt ist er in Spielen stabil auf 5 Ghz. 
Aber die Temps sind im Benchmark immer an der Grenze von 95 mit 120 AIO und Flüssigmetall.
Solange es jedoch Ingame unter 65 Grad ist, will ich ihn mal weiter ärgern. Mal schauen wie lange er die Vcore "durchhält".....

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


----------



## commodore128d (14. November 2018)

Welches Board hast du da drunter?


----------



## AlexanderLu (14. November 2018)

jetzt nutze ich ein ASUS Rampage III Formula und X5675.


----------



## Stingray93 (14. November 2018)

AlexanderLu schrieb:


> Das stimmt, mit dem Teiler kann man viel besser spielen.
> Bin auch vom X5650 auf X5675 umgestiegen und habe da auch mehr Spielraum.
> 
> Jetzt ist er in Spielen stabil auf 5 Ghz.
> ...




1,6V ist aber schon doll 
Würde ich meiner CPU nicht zumuten wollen


----------



## Ground (15. November 2018)

Ich hab vor nen paar Wochen nen Binning-Reject für ein paar Tage mit 1.53V betrieben und hab nach 3 Tage Degradierung bemerkt...


----------



## bruderbethor (15. November 2018)

So das EVGA FTW3 läuft und bootet auch durch  Leider scheint es meinen H100 in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt zu haben … nach 20 Sek. im Bios sind da schon 80°C auf dem x5675  WLP ist appliziert wie sie muss und am Anpressdruck habe ich auch gecheckt, Lüfter drehen und der H100 hat auch Strom. Echt blöd … Ich habe die Vermutung, dass die Pumpe gestorben ist. Naja nach fast 6 Jahren wäre das zumindest nicht unvorstellbar. Nervt hart 

vg Ben


----------



## shadie (15. November 2018)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> 1,6V ist aber schon doll
> Würde ich meiner CPU nicht zumuten wollen



Du nutzt ja auch nen Haswell.

Die alten Dinosaurier in unseren Systemen können das ganz gut ab, wobei 1,6V schon heftig ist ja 
Aber die CPU´s sind halt auch spott billig.


----------



## Stingray93 (15. November 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Du nutzt ja auch nen Haswell.
> 
> Die alten Dinosaurier in unseren Systemen können das ganz gut ab, wobei 1,6V schon heftig ist ja
> Aber die CPU´s sind halt auch spott billig.




X5680 steckt im 2. System 

Würd ich dem trotzdem nicht zumuten.


----------



## AlexanderLu (15. November 2018)

Habe zum Spielen jetzt mal auf 4.9 Ghz und 1.55v geschraubt. Ist kühler und mein Gewissen wohl leichter 

Aber die sind wirklich recht günstig...


----------



## bruderbethor (19. November 2018)

So das EVGA FTW3 ist ordentlich verbaut und leider musste auch ein H100i v2 mit einziehen, da es den H100 erlegt hat (ein Unglück kommt selten allein). Getacktet ist er noch nicht aber auf 3,5 Ghz all Core sind es 42°C … schaut also ganz gut aus  Ziel sind die 4,3 … 4,4 Ghz 24/7 allcore inkl. HT 

vg Ben


----------



## AlexanderLu (20. November 2018)

Klingt vernünftig.
4.6 Ghz habe ich ca. 1.4 Vcore drauf.
Für Spiele ist auch der Ram nicht unwichtig, hierbei solltest du auf mindestens 1600Mhz stellen.

Habe bei 4.6 ghz Temps von 30-40 Grad im Idle und 65-74 Grad im CPU-Z


----------



## bruderbethor (22. November 2018)

Auf dem Gigabyte waren die 4,3GHz bei 1.375V drin, wenn das wieder funktioniert bin ich ganz zufrieden. Gespielt wird damit kaum noch, aber der Ram sollte natürlich schon Richtung oder Glatt 1600 raufen, mal sehen ob es das EVGA auf Glatte 200MHz schafft. 

vg Ben


----------



## sheriff_80 (22. November 2018)

Hallo leute.... habe grade gesehen das mein x5650 bei nem cinebench run al core auf 4.29 ghz taktet wie auch im bios eingestellt..... jedoch beim zocken ( kurz mal TW wild hunt) taktet er auf allen cores mit nur 3.9 ghz.... kann mir da wer weiterhelfen warum das so ist? Board is ein rampage 3 extreme...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2018)

Also grundsätzlich ist es so, dass Cinebench nicht den Worst Case der TDP dar stellt, und dass die CPU vom BIOS deswegen z.B. gehindert wird, die Turbo-States voll zu nutzen, Hinzu kommt das Thema Temperatur, die auch einen Einfluss auf den takt haben kann, wenn diese deutlich zu hoch geht.
Es kann aber auch schlicht an fehlender Auslastung der CPU liegen.

Kurzum, etwas mehr als die schon genannten Infos sind schon nötig


----------



## sheriff_80 (22. November 2018)

Okay.... werd versuchennoch mehr infos nachzuliefern welche benötigt werden.... an ein temp. Problem glaube ich nicht da die cpu unter wasser an nem MoRa 3 läuft.... 4.29 ghz @1.3875 irgendwas Vcore....

Aber das sollte sich mit nem lauf coredamage/prime95 ja rsusfinden lassen.... die sollten foch wesentlich mehr last/hitze erzeugen sls cinebench....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2018)

das sicherlich, außerdem mal die GPU-Auslastung beim spielen beobachten, welche GPU ist es überhaupt? Welche Auflösung, usw.?


----------



## sheriff_80 (22. November 2018)

Hey.... also als gpu dient ne evga 1070 @wakü

Und gespielt wird in whqd...
 Heute mal the witcher wild hunt gespielt.... da geht die gpu auf 99 bis 100% load..... gespielt wird auf maximalen ingame settngs inkl. Hair works x8


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2018)

da kann es drchaus sein, dass die CPU überhaupt nicht vollast bekomm, warum soll die dann hoch takten?


----------



## sheriff_80 (22. November 2018)

Also unter prime gehen ebenfalls alme cores auf 4.29 ghz und 22er multi....

Wie kann ich das imgame testen? Möglichst niedrige grafileinstellungen um nicht ims gpu limit zu kommen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2018)

Ja, oder höchstleistung als energieprofil, dann sollte trotz GPU-limit die cpu hoch gehen.


----------



## megasthenes (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin mal wieder da - gerade ein neues X58-System aufgebaut (Für'n Neffe zu Weihnachten. Budget war begrenzt - ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen). Fuchtele gerade wieder mit meinem alten E5649 rum und das Teil will nicht so wie ich. Im Rechner meiner Frau läuft einer mit super niedrigen Spannungen bei 3,6 GHz, der hier postet nicht mal wenn ich ihm voll Kitt gebe und mit dem Takt vergleichsweise niedrig bleibe :-/

Edit:

Das Mainboard scheint der Übeltäter zu sein.  Ich weiß nicht ob's daran liegt, dass das PCB schon recht verbogen ist, aber irgendwas stimmt damit auf jeden Fall nicht. Fängt damit an, das Eingaben im BIOS nur mit sehr viel Verzögerung angenommen werden - inklusive der Bewegung des Cursors und zieht sich über sporadische Aussetzer am I/O (Netzwerk, Audio) hin zu oben beschriebenem Verhalten. Ein i7-930 bootete gestern zuerst mit 4 GHz OC erst und lies sich benchen, zeigte danach aber genau dasselbe Verhalten wie ich es oben beschrieben habe, indem es jeden Bootversuch entweder damit quittierte, dass garnichts mehr geschah oder eben damit, dass es 'ne OC failed Meldung ausgab.

Geht jetzt zurück - ein neues von second-it-hardware ist schon bestellt und sollte Samstag oder Montag eintreffen. Glücklicherweise haben die gerade heute morgen gegen 00:00 uhr wieder einen Haufen von den Teilen eingestellt


----------



## DungeonKeeper1 (8. Dezember 2018)

Hi miteinander!

Habe mir ein System für ältere Spiele aufgebaut. Ist mein Drittsystem und wird mit WinXP betrieben. 

Ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob diese OC-Werte plausibel sind, da Ihr Euch besser mit der 1366-er Architektur auskennt als ich. 
Eigentlich ist OC bei dem System ja sinnlos, weil das aktuellste Spiel, das derzeit drauf ist, NFS Carbon ist. 
Aber man will ja auch seinen Spaß haben. 
Allerdings habe ich auch kein Extrem-OC betrieben, sondern nutze Werte, die ich noch für stimmig halte. 

Hier erstmal die Specs:

- Xeon X5675 unter einem Brocken 2
- Sabertooth X58
- 3 x 1 GB DDR3 1600 OCZ
- GTX680 (Man will ja die alten Spiele auch in 'schön' spielen)
- SanDisk SSD120GB
- WD Velociraptor 500GB
- Gehäuse ist das FANTEC TCG-4880X07-1
- NT ist ein Xilence mit 500W - nicht das Beste, aber läuft einwandfrei


Ziel waren einfache, robuste 4GHz. 

Mein Setting: 

- Ref-Takt 160MHz
- QPI 5774MT/s
- NB 3200MHz
- RAM 1600MHz CL9
- Vcore Offset 0,0625V - Laut CPU-Z und Aida unter Volllast etwa 1,24V
- QPI Voltage 1.275V
- HT deaktiviert, weil WinXP und die alten Spiele keine Vorteile daraus ziehen und ich bei manchen Titeln auch nur einen Kern zuweise
- Speedstep und alle anderen Stromspartechniken sind aktiv
- die anderen Spannungseinstellungen habe ich manuell auf die Standardwerte gestellt

Das System läuft bisher ohne Abstürze stabil. 
Habe zeitweise Prime95 durch die verschiedenen Settings laufen lassen. Fehler wurden mir keine angezeigt. 

Die CPU-Temperatur bewegt sich je nach Szenario zwischen ca. 40°C im idle und ca. 76°C nach 15min unter Volllast (P95, large FFts)
Allerdings werden die hohen Werte bei den alten Schinken, die ich auf der Maschine spiele, eh nie erreicht. 

Was haltet ihr von den Einstellungen?
Sind diese safe? 


Gruß Dungeon


----------



## drizzler (9. Dezember 2018)

Jo sieht gut aus, spannungstechnisch brauchst du dir da keine Sorgen machen, performancetechnisch waere vermutlich etwas mehr drin, aber fuer deinen Anwendungsbereich ist das wohl wumpe


----------



## DungeonKeeper1 (9. Dezember 2018)

Besten Dank Dir für Dein Einschätzung, drizzler.  
Ja genau, eigentlich komplett übertrieben und vernünftig wäre tatsächlich der Betrieb mit Originaleinstellungen, aber wo bliebe da der Spaß, wenn man nicht hin und wieder ein bisschen herumfummelt.


----------



## Altaica (10. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mir bei Ebay ein MSI x58 und einen Xeon X5670 geschossen und versuche schon seit einer Weile (auch unter Zuhilfenahme dieses Forums) den BCLK auf 200MHz zu friemeln, leider bisher ohne Erfolg. Der Grund für den hohen BCLK ist die Tatsache, dass ich DDR3-1600 RAM gerne auf seinem Referenz-Takt laufen lassen möchte.
Aktuell habe ich es bis 190MHz x 22 = 4180 MHz geschafft, unter prime95 läuft die Maschine soweit stabil, allerdings breche ich den Test ab, sobal 2/3 der Kerne über 80°C heiß werden. (Die Kühlung ist noch lausig, bitte nicht weiter kommentieren x) Bei 200 x 20 friert der Rechner dabei jedes mal ein.

meine aktuellen Einstellungen sind die folgenden:

EIST, C-State -> disabled
BCLK -> 190
CPU Multi. -> 22 (4180MHz)
QPI Links Speed -> high speed mode
QPI Freq. ->  4800GT
Memory Ratio -> 4 (1520MHz)
Uncore Freq. -> 3040 MHz (beim MSI X58 nicht direkt einstellbar)
CPU Ampl. Control -> 800mV
PCIe Ampl. Control -> 800mV
CPU CLK Skew -> 1000ps
IOH CLK Skew -> 1000ps
PCI CLK -> 42 MHz (habe gelesen, das könnte helfen bei BCLK Problemen)
PCIe CLK -> 100MHz
VCORE -> +0,23V (laut bios ergeben sich daraus 1,304 - 1,312 V)
CPU PLL V -> 1,80V
QPI V -> 1,35V
DRAM V -> 1,65V
alle DDR_VREF_##_# auf Auto gelassen
NB V -> 1,35V
ICH V -> 1,5V
SpreadSpectrum -> disabled

Ich habe gelesen, über 1,35V QPI könnte mir schlimmstenfalls den Speichercontroller der CPU zerstören, darum habe ich da nicht weiter gedreht.
Was könnte ich noch versuchen um 200MHz BCLK stabil zu erreichen?

Ich hätte da auch noch ein paar Verständnis-Fragen (das ist mein erstes Intel-System!):
Was genau bedeutet die CPU PLL Spannung? Wofür ist das gut?
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen IOH und NB?

vorab vielen Dank
LG Altaica


----------



## drizzler (10. Dezember 2018)

IOH = Northbridge

Vereinfacht : cpu_pll ist eine Hilfsspannung, die dazu dient, dass  CPU-Signal besser lesbar zu machen, wenn es "verrauscht" ist. Ohne OC ist die cp u_pll halt 1.8, damit ist das Signal dann optimal klar, wenn du OC betreibst, kann es undeutlich werden und du musst eventuell die cpu_pll anpassen. Bei den X56xx CPUs habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass niedrige plls besser funktionieren (habe meist 1.3 oder 1.4), das haengt aber auch vom Board ab und ob niedrigere Einstellungen im Bios ueberhaupt moeglich sind. Das Maximum sind laut Specs glaube ich 1,9 oder 2.0, aber mit der Spannung waere ich bei 24/7 vorsichtig.

QPI Spannung von mehr als 1,35v ist laut diversen Foren eventuell problematisch, wenn du eine uncore ratio von mehr als 1,5 : 1 faehrst, wie in deinem Beispiel hier 2:1 (3040 uncore : 1520 Ram). Laut Specs sind die 1,35 das Maximum (1,35 + 0,05 Spannungspitzen = 1,4 im Datenblatt). Ob da tatsaechlich langfristig was passiert kann ich dir aber aus eigener Erfahrung nicht sagen, da ich bis jetzt auch bei hohem bclk und 2200er Ram nie mehr als 1,3x qpi Spannung brauchte fuer ein 24/7 Setup.

Bei den Skews wuerde ich nicht von Beginn an so hoch gehen, da auch zu hohe skews schon zu Instabilitaeten fuehren koennen. Mein aktueller W3680 mag schon keine 50ps mehr, das ist auch CPU abhaengig.

Hast du das aktuellste Bios geflashed? Falls ja flashe bitte mal das ein oder zwei Versionen vorher, ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass bei einer dieser Versionen der Uncore-Bug nicht vorhanden ist bei nicht E5649 CPUs. Ohne Gewaehr. Meine sogar es hat hier im Forum jemand geschrieben.

Ansonsten teste mal bitte ob  generell ein 200er bclk moeglich ist, Anleitung siehe [How-To] Intel Core i7 (Bloomfield) Overclocking

Der fixe Uncore von 2:1 kann dir natuerlich auch einfach die Suppe versalzen, wenn er mit einem aelteren Bios nicht zu beseitigen ist. Wenns klappen sollte kann ich dir dann die Roms und den Microcode in dem alten Bios aktualisieren.

Baseclockwall ist auch moeglich, mal mehr als 200 probiert? PCIe Takt Erhoehung koennte auch helfen, wobei das erst bei bclk > 220 oder mehr noetig wird.


----------



## Altaica (14. Dezember 2018)

Vielen Dank drizzler für die Informationen. Ich habe verschiedene Möglichkeiten ausgelotet und auch noch mal ganz von vorne angefangen den BCLK anzuheben. Ich habe sogar das letzte Beta-BIOS (A7522IMS.8G3) ergattern können. Aber das Ergebnis war immer das gleiche, bis 180 MHz geht er problemlos, 190 geht grade so, zwischen 190 und 200 wird er sehr instabil (sowohl prime als auch Cinebench brechen mit Fehlern ab oder bluescreen oder einfrieren) und über 200 initialisiert er dann meist garnicht mehr. Die einzige möglichkeit bei 195MHz Stabilität zu erreichen war das Erhöhen der QPI Spannung auf nunmehr 1,40V, bei dieser Spannung hat er auch bei 200MHz BCLK ca. 3 min prime95 ausgehalten, bis er wieder einfror. 

Ich befürchte, mehr ist aus dieser Board-CPU-Kombination einfach nicht heraus zu holen. Evtl. hole ich mir noch mal DDR3-1866 Speicher, dann könnte ich 187 - 190 MHZ BCLK ausreizen und verliere nicht an Speicher-Bandbreite.
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es am UNCORE Takt liegen soll, derselbe ist ja vom Speicher-Takt abhängig, und den hatte ich zum Testen immer untertaktet. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich die Zusammenhänge nicht wirklich verstehe ^_^;

Zum Clock Skew hätte ich da noch eine Frage: bringt es überhaupt etwas, IOH- und CPU-Skew symmetrisch anzuheben oder hebt sich das gegenseitig auf? Ich habe den Wert zwischen 200 und 1200 ps hin und her geschoben, aber eine Änderung in der Stabilität habe ich nicht wahrnehmen können und das wiederum kommt mir spanisch vor.

Wenn jemand ein identisches oder ähnliches System am laufen hat, würde ich mich freuen ein paar Erfahrungswerte zu erhalten.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. Dezember 2018)

Als nun ehemaliger X58 Plattform User poste ich hier mal meinen ausführlichen Test zum Wechsel auf den Ryzen 2700X
Dort gehe ich auf die Spieleperformance Unterschiede bzw Sprünge im Vergleich zum Xeon X5660 ein!
Für den einen oder anderen hier daher nicht ganz so uninteressant. 


Die Ergebnisse sind teils recht beachtlich!
AMD Ryzen 2700X - Spieleperformance im Vergleich zur 10 Jahre alten Nehalem X58 Plattform


Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Lesen und freue mich auf euer Feedback! 

*Edit:
Hab einmal die Benchmarkergebnisse beider CPU´s zur besseren Übersichtlichkeit nun jeweils in einem Diagramm zusammengefasst. Ist glaub ich so besser. *


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Dezember 2018)

Kann ich demnächst vielleicht bzgl. X5680 vs 1600 mitreden


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (17. Dezember 2018)

Machen wir uns nix vor, X58 war lange Zeit eine der besten Plattformen.
Aber langsam kommt die Zeit zur Ablösung falls man es benötigt.
X58 ist für mich die beste Investition die ich je getätigt habe.
Seid 2010 rennt mein X58 System.


"kâlo ‘smi lokakshayakrt pravrddho , lokân samâhartum iha pravrttah"
-Bhagavad Gita, 
  (Robert Oppenheimer 1944)


----------



## Ground (18. Dezember 2018)

Wenn sich hier wer an das x58a-ud7 von Chris mit den defekten Spannungswandlern errinnert... Ratet mal was daraus geworden ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorher: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(2x Mosfet + 1 Treiber + 1 Cap getauscht)

Der 8pin hat leider etwas abbekommen aber das Problem sollte rein optisch sein. Denke dafür das ich vorher noch nie was mit ner Hot Air Station gemacht hab bin ich zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Muss das Board noch voll durchtesten (hatte gestern keinen Heatsink da), aber ins BIOS kommt es schonmal problemlos  Die Flecken sind nur Flussmittel, das hab ich mittlerweile aufgeräumt. Wenn es komplett problemlos läuft wird es wahrscheinlich in meinen Daily wandern.


----------



## Ground (18. Dezember 2018)

Ground schrieb:


> Wenn sich hier wer an das x58a-ud7 von Chris mit den defekten Spannungswandlern errinnert... Ratet mal was daraus geworden ist
> Der 8pin hat leider etwas abbekommen aber das Problem sollte rein optisch sein. Denke dafür das ich vorher noch nie was mit ner Hot Air Station gemacht hab bin ich zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Muss das Board noch voll durchtesten (hatte gestern keinen Heatsink da), aber ins BIOS kommt es schonmal problemlos  Die Flecken sind nur Flussmittel, das hab ich mittlerweile aufgeräumt. Wenn es komplett problemlos läuft wird es wahrscheinlich in meinen Daily wandern.



Kurzes Update - Board läuft fantastisch, ist vergleichbar mit meinem Rampage II Extreme für max BCLK und kann mehr PCI Takt booten. RAM Takt und Uncore muss ich bald mal testen.
Intel Xeon E5649 @ 3228.03 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


268 BCLK Superpi 32m mit Triple Channel stabil


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Dezember 2018)

Hm, jetzt werde ich n bisserl traurig, dass ich es abgegeben habe   passt aber, endlich hat es ne entsprechende Verwendung


----------



## AlexanderLu (19. Dezember 2018)

Ground schrieb:


> Kurzes Update - Board läuft fantastisch, ist vergleichbar mit meinem Rampage II Extreme für max BCLK und kann mehr PCI Takt booten. RAM Takt und Uncore muss ich bald mal testen.
> Intel Xeon E5649 @ 3228.03 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> ...



Wie hoch kannst du bei 6c/6Th gehen oder/und bei 6c/12Th?

Grüße


----------



## Ground (19. Dezember 2018)

AlexanderLu schrieb:


> Wie hoch kannst du bei 6c/6Th gehen oder/und bei 6c/12Th?
> 
> Grüße



Der Unterschied ist in meiner Erfahrung relativ gering, mein guter E5640 (der ist grade noch mit der Post unterwegs zurück zu mir) schafft unter Trockeneis 286 mit 4c/8t und 287.2 mit 2c/2t. Denke mal das liegt daran das 2c/2t ein bisschen kühler läuft. Die Werte sind aber für die meisten CPUs komplett unrealistisch - ich hab mittlerweile zwischen 50 und 60 32nm Xeons auf max BCLK getestet und hatte grade mal 3 Stück dabei die >266 unter Luft schaffen (2> 270, 5 > 260, 30> 250). 
Board zu Board ist der Unterschied meist relativ minimal, mit dem E5649 bin ich generell zwischen 266 und 269.6. Habe mittlerweile meine Board Testkriterien auf maximal bootbaren PCIe Takt + max BCLK mit eben dem E5649 (quasi zum eichen - ist meine einzige CPU die ohne Probleme auf jedem Board läuft. Hab noch bessere die auf anderen Probleme machen). 

Für tägliche Nutzung ist das ganze natürlich komplett irrelevant, alles über ~230 BCLK oder so geht leider nicht ohne Slowmode und damit willst du das System nicht dauerhaft nutzen.  Mein Ziel ist nur der Rekord von 2014. Mit ein bisschen Glück reicht mit dem E5640 auf dem UD7 schon LN2, sonst muss ich halt noch mehr CPUs binnen...


----------



## AlexanderLu (20. Dezember 2018)

Alex_87`s CPU Frequency score: 4954 mhz with a Xeon X5675

Aktuell bin ich bei 5.125 Mhz im 6c/6Th in Games.
Läuft für PUBG stabil und flüssig ohne großartige temps.
Habe inGame immer so zwischen 55-67Grad. 

Aber natürlich kein Cinebench Multi. Da stürzt es vorher ab. Singlecore ist bei etwa 160 rum.
CPU-Z ist bei 465 Single 2850 Multi.

Mehr mag er ohne weiter Änderungen nicht, müsste dann noch an anderen Schrauben evtl drehen.
Aber wer braucht schon 6c/12th mit über 5 ghz? 

4.9 Ghz läuft er mit 12 Threads, alles darüber nur mit 6 (aus Temperaturgründen) 
Aber ich sehe auch damit keinen Grund für einen wechsel.
Mit den Werten sollte ich auf der Leistung einen ryzen 2600 4.2 Ghz liegen im Gaming Bereich.
Was anderes mache ich mit dem Setting nicht.


----------



## Ground (20. Dezember 2018)

AlexanderLu schrieb:


> Alex_87`s CPU Frequency score: 4954 mhz with a Xeon X5675
> 
> Aktuell bin ich bei 5.125 Mhz im 6c/6Th in Games.
> Läuft für PUBG stabil und flüssig ohne großartige temps.
> ...



Mit 1.56V kannst du die CPU in kurzer Zeit ersetzen, hoffe das war nur fürs benchen. Bei mir hat es beim testen ganze 3 Tage gedauert bis die CPU instabil wurde...


----------



## AlexanderLu (21. Dezember 2018)

die 1.56v (5 Ghz 6c/6t) fahre ich schon bereits seit 2-3 Monaten auf meinem Hauptsetup.
Ich habe noch ein weiteres Setup mit einem P6T und X5675, da fahre ich 1.45V bei 4600 Mhz.

Meinst du er wird mit der Zeit instabiler?


----------



## deady1000 (21. Dezember 2018)

AlexanderLu schrieb:


> die 1.56v (5 Ghz 6c/6t) fahre ich schon bereits seit 2-3 Monaten auf meinem Hauptsetup.
> Ich habe noch ein weiteres Setup mit einem P6T und X5675, da fahre ich 1.45V bei 4600 Mhz.


Kommt natürlich auch immer auf die Kühlung an.
Hohe Temperatur und hohe Spannung vertragen sich nicht.
Niedrige Temperatur bei extremer Kühlung und hohe Spannungen können auch mal gutgehen.

Ab 1,4V wirds in der Regel etwas brenzlig.
1,56V sind schon übel.

Meld dich bitte nochmal wieder, sobald sie abgeraucht ist.
Langzeittests werden hier im Geiste der Wissenschaft gern gelesen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Dezember 2018)

Oder wir chatten alle mal im pcgh discord, gibt extra nen oc channel


----------



## Aslinger (21. Dezember 2018)

Soviel VCore würde ich nie geben. Bin froh, dass für die 4Ghz nur 1,16V reichen.  Alles rennt perfekt, seit 2 Jahren nach RAM Upgrade von 12GB auf 24GB keinen Bluescreen, oder ähnliche Abstürze gehabt.  Eine nicht mehr so junge CPU würde ich nicht mehr so quälen. Overclocking und Undervolting is the way to go!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Dezember 2018)

Für all day jo, bei Spaßsystemen sehe ich das weniger kritisch, zumal ich bis etwa 1,36v ok finde, bei den 1366ern.


----------



## Aslinger (21. Dezember 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Für all day jo, bei Spaßsystemen sehe ich das weniger kritisch, zumal ich bis etwa 1,36v ok finde, bei den 1366ern.



Bei 45 nm CPUs wie dem i7 920-960 ist diese Spannung ok. Bei 32 nm würde ich auf Dauer nicht so hoch fahren  wollen.


----------



## drizzler (21. Dezember 2018)

Wenn man den einschlaegigen Foren glauben schenken darf, dann kann man bei entsprechender Kuehlung 1,45v 24/7 geben, ohne eine ploetzliche Degeneration  der CPU festzustellen (Betrachtungszeitraeume von den Eintraegen liegen meist so zwischen einem halben Jahr und nem Jahr). Mein X5675, den ich mal zum Benchen auf 5ghz hatte mit HT und 1,65v um Benchmarkstable zu sein, macht die 5ghz auch nicht mehr mit, da hat der gute wohl schon nach ein paar Durchgaengen gelitten.


----------



## deady1000 (21. Dezember 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Für all day jo, bei Spaßsystemen sehe ich  das weniger kritisch, zumal ich bis etwa 1,36v ok finde, bei den  1366ern.





Aslinger schrieb:


> Bei 45 nm CPUs wie dem i7 920-960 ist diese Spannung ok. Bei 32 nm würde ich auf Dauer nicht so hoch fahren  wollen.


Meinen Haswell i7-4770K betreibe ich 24/7 auf knapp 1,38V und der hat eine 22nm-Fertigung.
Er wird allerdings gut gekühlt und geht nie großartig über 60°C.

Bis 1,4V besteht bei Haswell wenig Gefahr.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Dezember 2018)

Nehalem kannst nicht mit Hasi vergleichen,  dazu ist da einiges verändert worden.


----------



## Knogle (22. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe den auch immer auf 1.4V gefahren ohne Probleme auf Dauer bei 4GHz


----------



## eisenhardt (28. Dezember 2018)

Ich fahr seit über einen jahr 1.5v bei 4.6ghz geht gut von degeneration keine spur


----------



## Knogle (10. Januar 2019)

Wer hat Interesse an einem Review ueber ein Uralt System?
Habe ein Sockel 604 Board aus 2001 ersteigert, jedoch gibt es dafuer 6 Kerner, und auf das Board gehen 2 6 Kerner.
Bin mal gespamnnt wie sich 12 Uraltcores gegen was neues schlagen

Die CPUs haben je 16M L3 Cache
Ist die gleiche Lithographie wie Nehalem.


----------



## deady1000 (10. Januar 2019)

Knogle schrieb:


> Wer hat Interesse an einem Review ueber ein Uralt System?
> Habe ein Sockel 604 Board aus 2001 ersteigert, jedoch gibt es dafuer 6 Kerner, und auf das Board gehen 2 6 Kerner.
> Bin mal gespamnnt wie sich 12 Uraltcores gegen was neues schlagen
> 
> ...


Glaube die schnellsten CPUs die da draufgehen sind die 
Intel® Xeon® Processor X7460  mit *6x 2.66GHz* (ohne Boost und ohne HT).

Also 12x 2.66GHz dürften für einige Anwendungen noch passabel laufen.
Für mehr aber auch nicht. Der Takt ist ziemlich niedrig.
Damals war das aber High-End für ~5700€. 



> Recommended Customer Price *$2837.00*
> Launch Date Q3'08
> Cache 16 MB L2
> 
> ...


----------



## RofflLol (10. Januar 2019)

Hab Günstig ein  Intel Xeon Quad-core E5405 ergattert nur fehlt mir leider ein 8 auf 16fach PCI-E riserkabel um mal aus scheiss meine MSI 1070 anzuschliessen. mal schauen wie sich die CPUs (weil DualSockel 771) gegen einen i5 4690K @ 4,3 GHz Schlagen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Januar 2019)

Bei was denn? Alles was Single Core oder RAM-Bandbreite braucht verhungert auf der Plattform.
Dazu kommt, wir sind hier im 1366 Thread, da passt des nicht ganz.

Nehalem war eben ein extremer Schritt, und damals gar nicht richtig greifbar bzgl. der Vorteile.


----------



## drizzler (21. Januar 2019)

Habe vor ner Weile guenstig ein Set 32gb Corsair Dominator Platinum auf ebay geschossen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit 4200 aber kein daily driver, da mir das zuviel Spannung benoetig, mit 4000 uncore sind die Werte aber nur minmal geringer.

Habe noch ein GSKILL PI 7-10-10-28 2200er Set hier liegen, welches auf meinem zweiten X58A OC bald mal richtig durchgetestet wird.

Hat hier wer nen w36xx auf einem Gigabyte Mainboard laufen mit mehr als 24 GB Ram?

Auf meinen beiden X58A-OC Boards laufen 32GB anscheinend nicht (W3680 und 70 getestet).Windows haengt dann in einer Endlosschleife beim Bootvorgang. Mit einem X56xx noch nicht getestet.

Mich wundert das ein bisschen, da man ja auch MacPro Kits findet mit einem W36xx und 48GB Ram.


----------



## bruderbethor (28. Januar 2019)

So gestern nun ist meine Entscheidung gefallen. Ich werde mein ganzes LGA 1366 System verkaufen. Ich bekomme meinen x5675 einfach kein anständiges OC mehr heraus  Ich habe nun noch einmal 2 Tage Zeit investiert. Aber egal was ich auch versuche zusammen mit dem FTW 3 geht kaum 200 !!! Mhz mehr  Auf dem UD3r lief der bis zu 4,5 Ghz (4,3Ghz 24/7) … Ich weiß echt nicht weiter und habe auch die Lust verloren. Da es sich um mein Hauptsystem handelt wird das nun ersetzt. Schade, dass ich mich nun im schlechten vom LGA 1366 trennen muss, er war mir sonst ein treuer Begleiter. Ich werde hier aber dennoch fleißig weiter mit lesen 

Vg Ben


----------



## Nathoggles (30. Januar 2019)

Bin nur kürzlich auf den Thread gestoßen und würde jetzt gerne meinen alten i7-930 auf einen E5649 für mein MSI x58 PRO-E anschaffen. 

Ich habe immer noch den kaum was taugenden Stockkühler drauf und habe bis jetzt kaum OC Erfahrung, aber sicher muss ein neuer her. Was wäre eine günstige Lösung? Ist der Coolmaster Hyper 212 eine gute Idee?


----------



## Knogle (30. Januar 2019)

E5649 klappt prima auf dem MSI X58 Pro-E.
Am besten ist sind ein EKL Brocken, oder wenn es geht der Brocken 3, meiner Ansicht nach. Der Hyper 212 ist zu schwach.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Januar 2019)

Ähm, ist der Brocken 3 noch 1366 Kompatibel?


----------



## Knogle (30. Januar 2019)

Der ist zumindest noch unter den kompatiblen gelistet 

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Januar 2019)

Cool


----------



## Aslinger (30. Januar 2019)

drizzler schrieb:


> Habe vor ner Weile guenstig ein Set 32gb Corsair Dominator Platinum auf ebay geschossen :
> 
> Hat hier wer nen w36xx auf einem Gigabyte Mainboard laufen mit mehr als 24 GB Ram?
> 
> ...



ich glaub die Wxxx CPUs können max. 24GB adressieren und die Xxxx um die 288 GB. Aida zeigt bei meinem X5670, 288 GB an, beim i7 920 waren es max. 24 GB, beim Wxxx glaub ich auch, darum wohl die Probleme.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Januar 2019)

Nein, die Adressierung in sich ist nicht das Problem, allerdings muss ab gewisser Speichergröße n DualRank Modul kommen, und noch größer registred.
Der IMC ist identisch, sonst könnte n i7 920 nicht registred ecc ram ansprechen


----------



## drizzler (31. Januar 2019)

Mit einem X5675 laufen die 32 GB problemlos, mit W36xx CPUs wie beschrieben nicht. Die Corsairs sind Dual-Ranked und Dual-Sided, da liegt das Problem also nicht.
Der W3680 bspw. kann zumindest 48GB adressieren, es gibt MacPros mit 6x8GB und nem W3680, aber ich denke die dort verwendeten Rams sind SingleSided oder anders organisiert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Januar 2019)

Das kann auch sorum sein


----------



## Ground (31. Januar 2019)

Drizzler, deinen Reference Frequency Rekord willst du nichtmal erwähnen? Keine Sorge, Ende März gibts 3 Boards, 200 CPUs und LN2 bei mir 
drizzleRr`s Reference Frequency score: 296.24 MHz with a X58A-OC
Intel Xeon W3670 @ 4443.65 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


----------



## JanJake (31. Januar 2019)

296MHz auf einem X58 ist schon eine Hausnummer! Und das auch noch auf dem Board, welches ich früher unbedingt mal haben wollte und nie geholt habe. (Jetzt brauche ich es auch nicht mehr  )

Mein X58A-UD3R ging damals bis 222MHz stabil. Alles darüber war zu viel. Aber immerhin, 4,51GHz mit einem X5650.


----------



## Ground (1. Februar 2019)

JanJake schrieb:


> 296MHz auf einem X58 ist schon eine Hausnummer! Und das auch noch auf dem Board, welches ich früher unbedingt mal haben wollte und nie geholt habe. (Jetzt brauche ich es auch nicht mehr  )
> 
> Mein X58A-UD3R ging damals bis 222MHz stabil. Alles darüber war zu viel. Aber immerhin, 4,51GHz mit einem X5650.



286 gehen auch mit nem alten Rampage II , oder auch mit nem x58a-oc 287. Geht aber alles nicht unter Luft, Trockeneis oder kälter braucht man dafür schon. Gibt aber auch insgesamt nur 5 Ergebnisse über 280 bisher, alle mindestens Dice. Meine x58a-ocs war leider weitestgehend Nieten (unter Luft 4 MHz schlechter als mein Rampage II). Hab im März hoffentlich genug Boards zu Verfügung... (2x Rampage II, 2x x58a-UD7, 1xRampage III Extreme, 1x x58a-oc mindestens, vllt noch mehr Boards mit etwas Glück), hoffe das ich irgendwann mal ein zweites Board finde was mit meinen CPUs 270+ unter Luft schafft.

Wenn sich wer wundert warum ich die x58a-OCs als Nieten bezeichne obwohl eins davon unter Dice besser lief - das Rampage II hat bei 118MHz PCIe ne Wall, also ist es nicht möglich über 261 MHz BCLK zu booten. Das limitiert das Endresultat schon noch ein bisschen...


----------



## drizzler (1. Februar 2019)

Ground schrieb:


> Drizzler, deinen Reference Frequency Rekord willst du nichtmal erwähnen? Keine Sorge, Ende März gibts 3 Boards, 200 CPUs und LN2 bei mir
> drizzleRr`s Reference Frequency score: 296.24 MHz with a X58A-OC
> Intel Xeon W3670 @ 4443.65 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR



Weils sehr wahrscheinlich war, dass der wieder veschwindet, da cpu-z bei den meisten Validations mit der CPU fuer die Ramfrequenz falsche Werte ausgespuckt hat, keine Ahnung warum.

Falsch 

Intel Xeon W3670 @ 3958.26 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
Intel Xeon W3670 @ 3794.5 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
Intel Xeon W3670 @ 4160.15 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR

Richtig

https://valid.x86.fr/kvbnwr

Naja, beim nächsten mal klappts vielleicht, habe da leider vorm Upload nicht drauf geachtet.


----------



## commodore128d (2. Februar 2019)

Ich hab X58 ein bisschen aus den Augen verloren, mein ältestes System ist jetzt ne Sandy, meine 1366 Systeme sind alle verkauft, aber zum rumspielen und OC'n waren se schon nett ... Gibts mittlerweile erschwingliche Boards für die Plattform, die was Taugen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Februar 2019)

Nicht wirklich, die Lage wird auch nicht mehr besser.


----------



## Ground (3. Februar 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, die Lage wird auch nicht mehr besser.



Besser als vor nem Jahr ists geworden, aber nicht viel besser. Gibt grade nen Rampage III Extreme und nen Rampage II Extreme für je 120€, nen Ud7 für 130 und nen paar UD3Rs für knapp 100. Aber besser wird es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr, die guten 775 Boards sind auch teuer geworden (Rampage Extreme, EP45T-Extreme etc gehen alle einfach über 100€*weg)


----------



## Don_Dan (3. Februar 2019)

Ground schrieb:


> Drizzler, deinen Reference Frequency Rekord willst du nichtmal erwähnen? Keine Sorge, Ende März gibts 3 Boards, 200 CPUs und LN2 bei mir
> drizzleRr`s Reference Frequency score: 296.24 MHz with a X58A-OC
> Intel Xeon W3670 @ 4443.65 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR





drizzler schrieb:


> Weils sehr wahrscheinlich war, dass der wieder veschwindet, da cpu-z bei den meisten Validations mit der CPU fuer die Ramfrequenz falsche Werte ausgespuckt hat, keine Ahnung warum.
> 
> Falsch
> 
> ...



Ich musste dein Ergebnis leider wegen der Diskrepanz zwischen BLCK, der Speicherfrequenz und dem Speicherteiler blockieren.  Ich hoffe du kriegst das noch aussortiert und drücke dir die Daumen, dass du den Rekord nach Deutschland holst. Vielleicht kannst du auch noch mal einen Thread über deine Tests posten, würde mich interessieren!


----------



## Apollon (6. Februar 2019)

da ich aus verschiedenen gründen auf x58 angewiesen bin und ich die gtx 1080 vor einiger zeit verkauft habe suche ich momentan eine graka für meine alte kiste da mir die gtx 960 4gb zu schwach geworden ist. Hat jemand von euch die rtx 2080 ti im 1366er verbaut? ist das völliger quatsch oder geht das noch?


----------



## Apollon (6. Februar 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ähm, ist der Brocken 3 noch 1366 Kompatibel?




den habe ich bei mir eingebaut! kühlt meinen 5670 sehr gut!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Februar 2019)

Moin Apollon,

danke für deine Rückmeldung zum Thema Brocken 3.

Ich geb mal zum Thema RTX was zurück.
Grundsätzlich ist ne RTX natürlich machbar und der Sinnvder Karte ist abhängig vom Einsatz. Trotzdem, eine 2080Ti würde ich mir wahrscheinlich eher sparen, deren Nutzen gegenüber der non-Ti dürfte auf 1366 dann doch im allgemeinen eher noch geringer ausfallen.
Wenn es dir um VRAM geht, ist vielleicht die VII interessant, dazu müssen wir aber wohl die Tests heute abwarten.


----------



## bruderbethor (7. Februar 2019)

Halli Hallo,
ich habe nun seit gut einer Woche mein neues Intel System und muss sagen, dass ich schon ganz schön beeindruckt bin. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass eine Notebooks CPU derart stark sein kann. Klar kenne ich die Specs, aber es das live zu sehen ist doch nochmal was anderes  In meinem Fall kann ich bestätigen, dass der I7 8750H schneller läuft als mein X5675 @4,4 Ghz. Sowohl im IPC als auch im Multicore Bereich ist der neue i7 klar im Vorteil. Der Stromverbrauch dabei ist natürlich um ein vielfaches geringer. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der neuen Notebook CPU andererseits muss man aber auch anerkennen, dass es schon eine strake Leistung ist, dass man eine derart alte CPU immer noch mit einem aktullen Prozessor vergleichen kann. Ich denke mitlerweile ist der LGA 1366 kein Geheimtip mehr. Zum einen sind die Preise für die Boards astronomisch zum anderen ist die Leistung auf anderem Wege einfacher zu erreichen. Ich sehe das 1366-System nunmehr als ein Cult-System, dass imm noch sehr viel Leistung bereist stellen kann. 

das mal als kurzes Feedback von mir


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Februar 2019)

Da dürften wir uns einig sein, jo 
Und Preislich ist AM4 eben ein starker Gegner, der dann auch leistungstechnisch immer noch vorn liegt 

Gebrauchte AM4 CPU udn Board sollten mit 6 Kernen bei 135-150€ zu haben sein (1600 + B350 Board) RAM ist bei den AM4 dann zwar als 8GB Modul etwas teurer, aber nicht so extrem, und bei 1366 hat man besser 3 Module, statt nur zwei, ...
Am Ende, Preisgleichstand mit mehr Leistung, wer will da noch 1366 empfehlen für "User mit Sparzwang"


----------



## Apollon (8. Februar 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Moin Apollon,
> 
> danke für deine Rückmeldung zum Thema Brocken 3.
> 
> ...


gerne doch!

also die 2080ti würde ich für 940€ bekommen... da ich 3d Vision noch nutzen möchte und nvidia jetzt auch free sync unterstützt will ich nicht auf AMD rüber gehen, außerdem fand ich jetzt die Radeon VII  besches nicht so mega geil.

Das einzige was mich wirklich stört ist das die moderen Grakas immer noch kein HDMI 2.1 können dieses jahr sollen ja die ersten Monitore/TVs kommen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2019)

Hey, als ich das geschrieben hab, wusste ich ja die Performance noch nicht 

Bei unter 1000€ ist ne 2080Ti ja durchaus ne Idee.


----------



## Apollon (9. Februar 2019)

welche 2080ti??? [FONT=&quot]Gainward GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Phoenix für 1015€ oder Palit RTX 2080ti für 940€? was meint ihr? [/FONT]


----------



## Apollon (9. Februar 2019)

hier was zum lachen:
YouTube


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Februar 2019)

Apollon schrieb:


> welche 2080ti??? [FONT=&quot]Gainward GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Phoenix für 1015€ oder Palit RTX 2080ti für 940€? was meint ihr? [/FONT]


Die beiden nehmen sich glaube nix.
Kommt die unter Wasser?


----------



## Apollon (9. Februar 2019)

Nein kein Wasser, die eine hat 2 Lüfter und die andere 3 daher frag ich?!


----------



## Apollon (9. Februar 2019)

also mit der palit würde ich 62,82€ sparen und ich frage mich ob es das wert ist??!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Februar 2019)

Da bin ich leider nicht firm genug, die Luftkühler finde ich da uninteressant.


----------



## commodore128d (12. Februar 2019)

So, von wegen billigen Boards: Hab Grad auf Kleinanzeigen ein P6T SE mit 8GB RAM und nem i7 920 geschossen, zwar auch nicht das Eliteboard, aber durchaus akzeptabel ... Mal sehen, ob ich das OC noch kann xD


----------



## commodore128d (15. Februar 2019)

Das P6T SE rockt grad n i7 920 unter Luft auf 4.6GHz, mal sehen, was da noch geht xD 220er BCLK momentan drin, RAM ist 3x 4GB Hyper X 1600er ..., laufen dann auf 1200 nochwas meine ich, kleinster Teiler


----------



## commodore128d (17. Februar 2019)

Führ ich ja voll den Monolog hier ... Mag niemand außer mir mehr X58?  xD
Eigentlich sollte es ja weniger Zeug hier werden, aber jetzt hat mich so ein DFI X58 Board angelacht ... Mal sehen, was das so packt ...^^


----------



## Knogle (18. Februar 2019)

Ich habe mir ein China Board X58 bestellt mit M.2  bin mal gespannt wie das geht.


----------



## CaptainIglo26 (18. Februar 2019)

Nichts da. Bin wieder viel zu günstig an ein MSI Board gekommmen. Weitere Komponenten wurden ebenfalls bereits besorgt:

- MSI X58 - 35 Euro 
- Powercolour HD 7950 - 25 Euro 
- 12 GB 1600 DDR - 30 Euro 
- EKL Broken - 10 Euro
- Netzteil - bereits vorhanden 
- SSD/HDD - bereits vorhanden 
- E5649 - bereits vorhanden

 Habt ihr noch eine Idee für ein günstiges Gehäuse, welches aber nicht allzu crappy ist? Bedingungen sind ein schlichtes Aussehen (ohne RGB; FPS Booster) aber mit sichtfenster (sehe eben nunmal gern rein). 

Habe bisher das hier gefunden:

Sharkoon VS4-W PC-Gehaeuse mit Window Kit schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Ziel ist ein möglichst günstiger Gaming PC mit akzeptabler Leistung. Finde ich bin auf einem guten Weg (momentan liege ich bei 100 Euro (Ausgaben)). 

Captain


----------



## shadie (18. Februar 2019)

commodore128d schrieb:


> Führ ich ja voll den Monolog hier ... Mag niemand außer mir mehr X58?  xD
> Eigentlich sollte es ja weniger Zeug hier werden, aber jetzt hat mich so ein DFI X58 Board angelacht ... Mal sehen, was das so packt ...^^



Es war ne schöne Zeit aber ich bin froh wen ner gegen Ende 2019 weg ist 

Es muss langsam mal was neues Einzug halten.
Der E5649 wird dann mit seiner Basis als Streamingserver her halten und nur im Bedarfsfall laufen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Februar 2019)

CaptainIglo26 schrieb:


> ...
> Habt ihr noch eine Idee für ein günstiges Gehäuse, welches aber nicht allzu crappy ist? Bedingungen sind ein schlichtes Aussehen (ohne RGB; FPS Booster) aber mit sichtfenster (sehe eben nunmal gern rein).
> 
> Habe bisher das hier gefunden:
> ...



Sharkoon ist schon richtig, aber bitte nicht das VS4, dann bitte besser das S25-V/M25-V, das sind gute und ordentliche Cases auch vom Aufbau, oder auch das AM5 als Silent, wobei da ggf. das Thema Outtake-Lüfter etwas doof ist., die 25-V haben im Deckel noch Outtake-Mäglichkeiten.

Edit:
Sharkoon S25-V ab €' '41,23 (2019) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU
Sharkoon M25-V ab €' '41,27 (2019) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU
Sharkoon AM5 Silent blau ab €' '42,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Apollon (22. Februar 2019)

Möchte Mal kurz berichten das ich total erstaunt bin ohne irgendwelche Groß artigen benches gemacht zu haben... Bis jetzt läuft jedes Spiel (witcher3,gta5,doom4,watchdogs,AC unity,Resident evil7, Resident evil2,) durchgehend in 4k und Minimum 60fps eher weit über 120... Hätte nicht gedacht das die alten xeons noch so perfomant sind meine CPU läuft momentan auf 4.44ghz und die 2080ti ist nicht ubertaktet. 

Hat einer evtl eine Empfehlung für eine SSD die SATA 2 gut auslasten und schneller ist als meine alte Sand Disk 128gb? Möchte nicht auf PCI Express umsteigen da ich den PCI Express 2.0 Bus nicht unnötig auslasten mochts!? 

Macht es eigentlich Sinn nur zum zocken einen anderen Unterbau bereitzustellen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Februar 2019)

Also SSD: Crucial MX500

Das mit PCIe 2.0 hab ich nicht ganz verstanden.


----------



## Ground (22. Februar 2019)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> So gestern nun ist meine Entscheidung gefallen. Ich werde mein ganzes LGA 1366 System verkaufen. Ich bekomme meinen x5675 einfach kein anständiges OC mehr heraus  Ich habe nun noch einmal 2 Tage Zeit investiert. Aber egal was ich auch versuche zusammen mit dem FTW 3 geht kaum 200 !!! Mhz mehr  Auf dem UD3r lief der bis zu 4,5 Ghz (4,3Ghz 24/7) … Ich weiß echt nicht weiter und habe auch die Lust verloren. Da es sich um mein Hauptsystem handelt wird das nun ersetzt. Schade, dass ich mich nun im schlechten vom LGA 1366 trennen muss, er war mir sonst ein treuer Begleiter. Ich werde hier aber dennoch fleißig weiter mit lesen
> 
> Vg Ben



Was hast du denn mit dem UD3R angestellt?


----------



## Pimplegionär (23. Februar 2019)

Warum den so ein hohen BCLK ? Ich lass 25x180 laufen . 4,5 Ghz .


----------



## Ground (23. Februar 2019)

Alles unter 220 ist doch langweilig  
Mein E5649 hat auch nur nen max Multi von 20, also brauch ich 225 für 4.5 mit 1.35V 
Bclk geht der auch super ab eigentlich, schafft 269-ish unter Luft.


----------



## bruderbethor (25. Februar 2019)

Ground schrieb:


> Was hast du denn mit dem UD3R angestellt?



Ich kenne den Auslöser leider nicht. Nachdem der Rechner sehr stabil und sehr zufriedenstellen lief verweigerte er das booten mehrere male. "Checksum Error" auch nach Bios Reset und tausch der Batterie. beim 20. mal hat der dann gebootet und ist nach 5 min. mit Blackscreen abgeschmiert. Nach einem Tag halbherziger Fehlersuche habe ich dann versucht das Problem durch ein "neues" FTW3 zu lösen. Leider nicht zufriedenstellend.

vg Ben


----------



## Apollon (2. März 2019)

hat jemand eine idee wieso rtx 2080ti karten auf meinen x58 boards nicht die volle PCI express 2.0 16x leistung bringen? s sind keine weiteren Karten verbaut die Bilder stammen von zwei verschiedenen Systemen und zwei verschiedenen 2080ti.:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (4. März 2019)

Apollon schrieb:


> Möchte Mal kurz berichten das ich total erstaunt bin ohne irgendwelche Groß artigen benches gemacht zu haben... Bis jetzt läuft jedes Spiel (witcher3,gta5,doom4,watchdogs,AC unity,Resident evil7, Resident evil2,) durchgehend in 4k und Minimum 60fps eher weit über 120... Hätte nicht gedacht das die alten xeons noch so perfomant sind meine CPU läuft momentan auf 4.44ghz und die 2080ti ist nicht ubertaktet.
> 
> Hat einer evtl eine Empfehlung für eine SSD die SATA 2 gut auslasten und schneller ist als meine alte Sand Disk 128gb? Möchte nicht auf PCI Express umsteigen da ich den PCI Express 2.0 Bus nicht unnötig auslasten mochts!?
> 
> Macht es eigentlich Sinn nur zum zocken einen anderen Unterbau bereitzustellen?



Ja in solchen Titeln scheint der alte Xeon noch das ist wahr.
Spiele damit aber mal games wie Dota, CS GO, WOW oder eben jedes x beliebige SPiel, dass nicht auf mehrere Kerne optimiert ist.
Dann sieht es nicht mehr so toll aus.
Zwar auch nicht super bad aber CS ist jetzt so mit der Grund für meinen Wechsel.



Apollon schrieb:


> hat jemand eine idee wieso rtx 2080ti karten auf meinen x58 boards nicht die volle PCI express 2.0 16x leistung bringen? s sind keine weiteren Karten verbaut die Bilder stammen von zwei verschiedenen Systemen und zwei verschiedenen 2080ti.:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du betreibst ne 2080ti an dem alten Xeon ?!

Welcher Screen ist denn von welchem System?

Im ersten Screen sieht es irgendwie so aus, als wäre die GPU nur mit PCI-E 2.0 mit 8 Lanes angebunden.
Im 2. zwar mit 16 Lanes aber PCI-E 1.1

Irgendwie beides strange


----------



## Knogle (5. März 2019)

Ich ersetze mein Intel Atom System bald durch einen X5650.
Als Board kommt bei mir so ein China 70 Euro Boards mit M.2 Anschluss zum Einsatz, ich denke das wird ein guter Nachfolger zum Intel Atom mit 1 Kern Celeron.
Wobei der Atom nur 3W TDP hat.


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2019)

Also 40 fachen Verbrauch muss man erst mal mit mehr Menge Funktionssteigerung hinterlegen.


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2019)

Das stimmt wohl.
Das System wird jedoch 3-4x im Jahr laufen, deshalb denke ich dass das vertretbar ist.

Hat jemand interesse an Tests mit einer Vega Rx 56 auf 1366?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2019)

Jo, klar


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2019)

Werde die dann mit dem China M.2 Board machen was bald kommt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2019)

Cool wäre es, wenn man dem Board den Boot-Option Code für M.2 extrahieren könnte um es in alte BIOS zu adden


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2019)

Wenn sowas geht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2019)

Prüf mal bitte, ob das Board von M.2 booten kann.


----------



## drizzler (7. März 2019)

Hast du mal nen Link zu dem Board @Knogle?


----------



## CaptainIglo26 (7. März 2019)

Bin ebenfalls ma überlegen eine Vega 56 mit meinem X 5650 zu kombinieren. Also Test wäre interessant.


----------



## AlexanderLu (12. März 2019)

Ich habe vor mehreren Wochen mein X5675 getauscht und bin auf einen Ryzen 2600 gegangen.
Zeitgleich anstatt 1070 Ti Extreme eine normale 1080.

Aber der Wert im Firestrike ist im neuen System sogar langsam (geringer) als der X5675. 

Hier mal die zwei Links zum schmunzeln.....
Wie kommt die kombinierte Punktzahl zustande?


X5675
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5675 @ 3.07GHz,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Rampage III Formula

2600
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 2600,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. B450M S2H


----------



## shadie (13. März 2019)

AlexanderLu schrieb:


> Ich habe vor mehreren Wochen mein X5675 getauscht und bin auf einen Ryzen 2600 gegangen.
> Zeitgleich anstatt 1070 Ti Extreme eine normale 1080.
> 
> Aber der Wert im Firestrike ist im neuen System sogar langsam (geringer) als der X5675.
> ...



Lief da noch was im Hintergrund beim Ryzen system?
Ansonsten die üblichen verdächtigen mal Grafiktreiber neu installieren.

Das Ryzen System sollte eigentlich mehr Punkte ausspucken, was sagt denn Cinebench?
Ram OC gemacht bzw. auf welcher Taktung läuft der Ram?


Ich bekomme zum Geburtstag von Frauchen jetzt nen 1700 + 16GB RAM und MB + vega 64.
Bin schon gespannt wie der Knecht dann gegenüber dem aktuellen system rennt (e5649 @4ghz - 16gb ram - R9 390


----------



## Birdy84 (13. März 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich bekomme zum Geburtstag von Frauchen jetzt nen 1700 + 16GB RAM und MB + vega 64.
> Bin schon gespannt wie der Knecht dann gegenüber dem aktuellen system rennt (e5649 @4ghz - 16gb ram - R9 390


Der 1700 ist aktuell bestenfalls ein Sidegrade.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2019)

Nope, der 1700 macht selbst Stock mehr ST als der Intel und hat dazu mehr MT-Performance.
Klar, massiv ist das Upgrade nicht, aber “nur gleichwertig“ auch nicht.

Etwas Zeit in den RAM muss man aber investieren.

Nur als Anhaltspunkte:
CB-R15: ST 163cb / MT 1321cb

Und das ist nur n 1600@3,97GHz/3420MHz RAM CL16


----------



## Birdy84 (13. März 2019)

Bezog mich auf Spieleleistung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2019)

auch da istd er ryzen leicht im vorteil, auch wenn es sehr wenig ist
spiele brauchen nun mal ST-Performance, und aus nem 1366 bekommt man numal nicht so simpel 140cb+


----------



## AlexanderLu (13. März 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> Lief da noch was im Hintergrund beim Ryzen system?
> Ansonsten die üblichen verdächtigen mal Grafiktreiber neu installieren.
> 
> Das Ryzen System sollte eigentlich mehr Punkte ausspucken, was sagt denn Cinebench?
> ...





Ne, beide System wurde direkt nach dem Boot gebencht.
Laut Results von 3D Mark ist der Wert "normal" für einen 2600er.
Mich wundert eben nur der kombinierte Wert etwas.

Meine Cinebench R15 Werte sind:
SC: 175
MC:1375
OpenGL: 123.42

Mein alter X5675 machte mit 4.86(3.9 Ghz) Ghz:
SC: 148 (115)
MC: 1120 (885)

Habe aktuell meinen Ryzen 2600 mit 4 ghz laufen und 1.28 Vcore.
Damit ist das System stabil und selbst in Games nur bei ca. 36-45 Grad warm.

Die GPU ist mit +125 und +400Mhz ebenfalls übertaktet.
Der Ram lief bei dem Test aus 3000Mhz Dual und CL16 Aegis 84€ 


Bzgl. OC. Habe leider kein gescheites OC Board, auf dem ich hier großartig Takten kann, aber 4 Ghz reicht auch hier in dem Fall für die nächsten 3 Monate. (Gigabyte B450m S2h für 48 €) 
Sobald Ryzen 3000 kommt, wird es ein Board + CPU Upgrade dann geben wenn es sich lohnt 
Wenn nicht geht es dann wieder zu Intel auf einen 9600k.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2019)

was bei Ryzen auffällig ist, SMT sorgt für geringere Gaming-Performance, das kann man ggf. gegentesten.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. März 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> was bei Ryzen auffällig ist, SMT sorgt für geringere Gaming-Performance, das kann man ggf. gegentesten.


Zumindest bei den 8-Kernern. Betrifft Intel aber je nach Spiel auch.


----------



## shadie (13. März 2019)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Der 1700 ist aktuell bestenfalls ein Sidegrade.



Kommt auf den Usecase drauf an.

Mache viel mit Adobe Programmen und habe vor, meinen Server + Gaming PC zusammen zu bringen und so nur noch meinen Gaming/Server PC + den PC meiner Frau im Zimmer zu haben.

Da sind 8 Kerne nicht schlecht, kann ich 6 für den Gaming Knecht nehmen und die restlichen 2 für Docker Programme und ne Ubuntu VM

Außerdem war der für 160 € zu haben und ich habe noch die Möglichkeit upzugraden, je nachdem wie sich das mit ZEN2 verhalten wird.

Sieh Ihn als "Übergangslösung" an.




Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nope, der 1700 macht selbst Stock mehr ST als der Intel und hat dazu mehr MT-Performance.
> Klar, massiv ist das Upgrade nicht, aber “nur gleichwertig“ auch nicht.
> 
> Etwas Zeit in den RAM muss man aber investieren.
> ...



Jop die IPC ist schon besser beim 1700, was schafft der E5649 @ stock? 500-600 Punkte? OC schafft meiner 800-900.
Da ist schon ein Unterschied.

Zudem habe ich noch die Möglichkeit auf Zen2 zu gehen, wenn das mit dem Bios etc. dann alles passt.

Stroverbrauch ist zudem ebenfalls ein großes Uprgade.
Der E5649 säuft wie ein Loch


----------



## Knogle (13. März 2019)

Das interessante ist dabei ja vorallem dass die 1366 Plattform wahnsinnig alt ist


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2019)

das ist natürlich richtig, und ich finde es auch völlig ok, und nicht ansatzweise nen grund zu trauern, dass eine Plattform von 2017 dann endlich mehr kann.


----------



## PBJ (13. März 2019)

hi leute, hab mein erstes von meinen zwei alten 1366 systemen fertig gebastelt. bin sehr beeindruckt und zufrieden... später mehr, sitze im zug...
jetzt projekt 2: hat jemand positive erfahrungen mit dem GA-EX58-UD5 (rev.1) mit einer x5650 cpu gesammelt? hab’s bisher nur kurz angetestet noch unter f12 bios und das brett schmiert mir massiv mit c1 error ab... jetzt mal f13 testen... irgendwelche erfolge? merci! und später poste ich mal was zum fertigen projekt 1...


----------



## Knogle (14. März 2019)

So das gute Teil ist da.
Erstmal sehr positiv ueberrascht, Vearbeitung ist gut, nicht ueberdurchschnittlich aber normal.
Das Teil ist verdammt winzig und es passen 115x Kuehler super drauf.
Die Bootzeit bei dem Teil ist gefuehlt 1 Sekunde.

Es ist ein AMI BIOS neuerer Generation drauf, so 2010 bis 2011, die Einstellmoeglichkeiten sind extrem umfangreich.
Zu OC muss ich noch im BIOS mal suchen, ich werde es aufjedenfall testen auch wenn ich das System nicht mit OC betreiben werde.
Der Verbrauch vom Gesamtsystem im Idle liegt bei 28W (Board + SSD + 4 Kern Xeon), vielleicht liegt es auch an der neusten Chipsatz Revision.

Das Board scheint vom gleichen Fertiger zu stammen welcher auch fuer ASRock herstellt. Sind mehrere Hinweise gegeben.


----------



## AlexanderLu (14. März 2019)

Nice, mich würden die OC Möglichkeiten brennend interessieren.

Wenn das Teil noch im OC gut performt (Einziges Grund aktuell ein 1366 Xeon sich anzulegen) dann würde ich mir wohl auch eins kaufen.
Mein Zweitsystem mit einem P6T Deluxe V2 läuft mit einem X5675 ohne Gehäuse.
So könnte ich das Board "Teuer" verkaufen und mir dann deins kaufen. 
Passt immerhin in jeder mATX Gehäuse.

Interessant ist, wie sich das Teil gegen Tripple Channel schlagen würde...


----------



## Knogle (14. März 2019)

Gibt auch China X58 Boards mit Triple Channel und deutlich besserer Spannungsversorgung vom gleichen Hersteller, mit fast identischem Preis.

Schau dir mal das hier an.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. März 2019)

Leider kein m.2 slot


----------



## Knogle (14. März 2019)

Leider nur mini PCIe.


----------



## AlexanderLu (14. März 2019)

wie gesagt, es macht nur ein Board Sinn, das den Xeon auf 4.5 + Ghz bewegt.
Alles andere kann auch ein i3 8350k her was Games angeht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. März 2019)

Naja, ohne VRM-Kühlung, würde ich keine Wunder erwarten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. März 2019)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hat jemand interesse an Tests mit einer Vega Rx 56 auf 1366?



Was ist denn daraus geworden?
Wenn du keine Zeit hast, ich bekomme jetzt auch ne Vega 56, bei dem Angebot gestern konnte ich nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## shadie (19. März 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Was ist denn daraus geworden?
> Wenn du keine Zeit hast, ich bekomme jetzt auch ne Vega 56, bei dem Angebot gestern konnte ich nicht wiederstehen.



Habe mir auch ne VEGA 64 für 320 € gegönnt 

Ryzen System läuft auch, Ryzen 7 1700 @4ghz bei 1,4V, RAM läuft nur auf 3200 den habe ich noch nicht angefasst, 3950 Punkte im Cinebench R20 bei angenehm leisen 65°C


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. März 2019)

Na mein Main hat ja ne 1070Ti, die Vega kommt Testhalber auf 1366, später entweder auf den zweiten Ryzen oder wieder weg, mal sehen.


----------



## shadie (19. März 2019)

Die games alleine sind ja 120 € wert 

Die VEGA Angebote sind aktuell einfach lecker.


----------



## Knogle (19. März 2019)

Wo haste die Vega 64 fuer den Preis hergekriegt?


----------



## shadie (19. März 2019)

Knogle schrieb:


> Wo haste die Vega 64 fuer den Preis hergekriegt?



Mindfactory, ist aber allerdings die MSI die dem Referenz Design nachempfunden ist.
Sprich Undervolting ist angesagt, falls das nicht wirklich hilft kommt nen neuer Kühler rauf.

Dazu gabs die 3 Spiele im Wert von 120 €.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. März 2019)

Bei mir waren die Games nicht bei. Dafür muss ich nicht Basteln 

edit: für 379€ gibts die Vega 64 Strix, mit den Games, so dass man da quasi 60€ für den Kühle rbezahlt, das würde der Morpheus auch kosten.
Allerdings ist die Vega 64 Strix eigentlich nicht unbedingt gut gekühlt :-\


----------



## shadie (19. März 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bei mir waren die Games nicht bei. Dafür muss ich nicht Basteln
> 
> edit: für 379€ gibts die Vega 64 Strix, mit den Games, so dass man da quasi 60€ für den Kühle rbezahlt, das würde der Morpheus auch kosten.
> Allerdings ist die Vega 64 Strix eigentlich nicht unbedingt gut gekühlt :-\



Genau das war mein Gedankengang 

Die soll nicht so pralle sein.
Deshalb bin ich auf die MSI gegangen für spottbillige 320 € und wenns mir zu laut wird schnalle ich nen Kühler drauf.
Vorher teste ich es aber mit Undervolting.

Meine Frau und ich haben beide geschlossene Kopfhörer, wenn Sie etwas lauter wird und sich nicht grad anhört wie nen jet ist das fein für mich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. März 2019)

naja, ne AirBoost ist eher ein Jet, aber ich würde mit PT down, OC und Undervolting da durchaus ne Möglichkeit sehen was so ein zu stellen, das es was bringt.

Im Main geht mir meien 1070Ti aber eigentlich auch auf die nerven, ist auch eine DHE-Karte, weil die eigentlich unter Wasser sollte, was ich aktuell aber erst mal ad acta gelegt habe, da der 1600er das gar nicht braucht, und ich gern den Airflow auf den VRMS eigentlich lassen wollte. Hinzu kommt, dass ich mri nicht sicher bin, ob ich das vernünftig intern im DB700 hin bekomme.
Mal sehen ob mich ein Ryzen 7 3700(x) da zum Handeln zwingt.


----------



## PBJ (27. März 2019)

moin zusammen! könnt ihr mir bitte einen gefallen tun, und hier mal eure lese/schreibe geschwindigkeiten posten, wenn ihr auf x58 mit m.2 ssd / pci-e adapter arbeitet? vor allem interessieren mich die werte, wenn ihr (in irgendeiner form) von der m.2 windows 10 bootet... ich experimentiere gerade und bin da vielleicht an was dran...
danke euch!


----------



## drizzler (27. März 2019)

bclk 200, uncore 4000, c-states sind aus (schlagen performancetechnisch, insbesondere bei den randomwerten zu, wenn aktiviert). Habe es leider nicht mehr als Bild, nur noch als log.  SSD ist eine 950pro. Bootzeit kann ich aktuell leider nicht mit dienen.

*PCIE mit 100mhz*

CrystalDiskMark 6.0.2 x64 (C) 2007-2018 hiyohiyo
                          Crystal Dew World : Crystal Dew World
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 bytes/s [SATA/600 = 600,000,000 bytes/s]
* KB = 1000 bytes, KiB = 1024 bytes

   Sequential Read (Q= 32,T= 1) :  1683.725 MB/s
  Sequential Write (Q= 32,T= 1) :  1542.103 MB/s
  Random Read 4KiB (Q=  8,T= 8) :  1291.281 MB/s [ 315254.2 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q=  8,T= 8) :   420.550 MB/s [ 102673.3 IOPS]
  Random Read 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) :   378.205 MB/s [  92335.2 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) :   330.739 MB/s [  80746.8 IOPS]
  Random Read 4KiB (Q=  1,T= 1) :    51.725 MB/s [  12628.2 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q=  1,T= 1) :   157.886 MB/s [  38546.4 IOPS]

  Test : 1024 MiB [D: 1.0% (3.1/312.1 GiB)] (x9)  [Interval=5 sec]
  Date : 2019/01/14 13:22:54
    OS : Windows 10  [10.0 Build 17763] (x64)

*PCIE mit 130mhz*

CrystalDiskMark 6.0.2 x64 (C) 2007-2018 hiyohiyo
                          Crystal Dew World : Crystal Dew World
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 bytes/s [SATA/600 = 600,000,000 bytes/s]
* KB = 1000 bytes, KiB = 1024 bytes

   Sequential Read (Q= 32,T= 1) :  2169.884 MB/s
  Sequential Write (Q= 32,T= 1) :  1526.920 MB/s
  Random Read 4KiB (Q=  8,T= 8) :  1236.967 MB/s [ 301993.9 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q=  8,T= 8) :   411.174 MB/s [ 100384.3 IOPS]
  Random Read 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) :   377.125 MB/s [  92071.5 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) :   325.063 MB/s [  79361.1 IOPS]
  Random Read 4KiB (Q=  1,T= 1) :    50.871 MB/s [  12419.7 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q=  1,T= 1) :   163.761 MB/s [  39980.7 IOPS]

  Test : 1024 MiB [D: 0.6% (2.1/359.7 GiB)] (x9)  [Interval=5 sec]
  Date : 2019/01/10 12:53:49
    OS : Windows 10  [10.0 Build 17763] (x64)

PCIe technisch ist der Hauptunterschied nur in den der hoeheren sequentiellen Schreibrate zu finden, die restlichen leicht unterschiedlichen Werte bewegen sich wohl im Bereich normaler Abweichung, die 130pcie waren aber auch nicht 100pro optimiert, war nur mal fuer eben den SSD-Kurztest.


----------



## Knogle (27. März 2019)

Im Zweifel probier mal die PCIe Spannungen um 10% anzuheben.


----------



## drizzler (27. März 2019)

Weiss noch nicht mal mehr, ob es der selbe Adapter war bei den Tests.  Habe einen mit aufgelötetem  Kondensator, der keine Spannungserhoehung brauchte. Bei anderen gings Richtung 130 nur mit solcher (alle aus China). Optimiert meinte ich auch eher in Richtung skews, soblad man an die PCIe Frequenz anfaengt zu veraendern wird ein OC mit vorher mit Standard-PCIe-Frequenz instabil ohne Anpassung der skews oder verliert an Leistung (weniger gflops bsw bei IBT), jedenfalls verhalten sich die X58A-OCs so.


----------



## PBJ (28. März 2019)

danke für deine ausführliche antwort! 

ich renne gerade immer wieder in das gleiche problem, sowohl bei meinem x58 sabertooth system, als auch bei meinem GA- EX58-UD5... in beiden systemen steckt die graka im pci-e16_2 slot und der m.2 adapter (Aquacomputer krvoM.2 evo PCIe 3.0 x4) im pci-e16_1 slot, geht aus platzgründen nicht anders. einmal habe ich win 10_64 auf der samsung pro 950 installiert und die alte win_64 system-ssd im system belassen, einmal das gleich mit abgezogener alten system ssd. bei der ersten variante ist bei der installation kein Windows bootloader mit auf die samsung pro 950 gekommen, daher kann ich nur von der Samsung booten, wenn die alte System ssd angeschlossen ist. bei dieser variante bootet das System extrem schnell und ich bekommen vernünftige werte lesen/schreiben...

bei der anderen variante, win10 Installation OHNE alte win_64 System ssd, ist natürlich der win Bootloader mitinstalliert worden, die lese und schreib werte sind aber extrem schlecht. bei dieser variante und gleichen bios Einstellungen, wird die karte  von Samsung magician als PCIe Gen. 2 x 1 erkannt, bei der variante OHNE win Bootloader, als PCIe Gen. 2 x 4, wie es sein sollte... ich kann mir da keinen reim mehr drauf machen. fällt dir was ein? herzlichen dank!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. März 2019)

versuch mal den Treiber der ssd aus dem win7 zu ermitteln und bei 10 zu nutzen.


----------



## PBJ (28. März 2019)

ich suche mal im netz, win7 hab ich nirgends mehr..


----------



## drizzler (29. März 2019)

Treibertechnisch sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme mit dem NVME Treiber von Samsung selbst geben.

Deaktivier mal bitte je nach Board alle zusaetzlichen Sata Controller und stell bei bei dem nativen Sata Einstellungen mal IDE ein und deaktiviere auch den Extended IDE Support fuer den Sata Port, an dem  eventuell noch eine Sata Platte angeklemmt ist.

Wenn ich auf den X58A-OCs mit der NVME noch alle Sata Ports mit AHCI nutzen moechte, dann geht das nur mit deaktiviertem Extended IDE, alternativ kann man die Sata Controller auch im Raid-Modus laufen lassen, dann ging das auch, ist halt nur was laestiger wegen der Verzoegerung waehrend des Bootens. Ansonsten blieb die Kiste schon bei Initialisierung der Controller haengen.

Kann mir bei deinem Szenario vorstellen, dass sich da die Roms der 950pro und die Roms der Sata-Controller irgendwie in die Haare kriegen.


----------



## PBJ (29. März 2019)

ide und marvel ide haben keinen unterschied zu ahci gemacht, deinen anderen vorschläge schau ich mir jetzt gleich mal an... danke dir!!


----------



## PBJ (31. März 2019)

bleibt dabei, die variante bei der der bootloader mit installiert wurde, wird im 16er slot nur als *PCIe Gen. 2 x 1* erkannt, was dann auch die geschwindigkeiten erklärt. sehr serh seltsam... das einzige was bleibt, ist jetzt win_64 neu aufsetzen mit angesteckter alten System ssd und schauen, ob sich das reproduzieren lässt. 

edit: WTF! nach neuer installation von win_64 wird die m.2/Adapter sowohl im oberen pcie x16, als auch im PCIe x4 Slot nur noch als *PCIe Gen. 1 x 1* erkannt. egal ob ahci oder ide im bios eingestellt ist.


----------



## drizzler (31. März 2019)

AHCI/IDE hatte ich nur erwaehnt, falls es generell beim Bootvorgang Probleme gibt. 

Deaktiviere mal saemtliche Onboardcontroller und schaue was dann passiert. 
Ansonsten, wie sieht das PCB des Adapters aus? Vielleicht eine Leiterbahn beschaedigt?


----------



## Ground (1. April 2019)

Intel Xeon E5606 @ 4715.26 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR Drizzler, neues Ziel für dich


----------



## bruderbethor (2. April 2019)

120% OC


----------



## PBJ (2. April 2019)

drizzler schrieb:


> AHCI/IDE hatte ich nur erwaehnt, falls es generell beim Bootvorgang Probleme gibt.
> 
> Deaktiviere mal saemtliche Onboardcontroller und schaue was dann passiert.
> Ansonsten, wie sieht das PCB des Adapters aus? Vielleicht eine Leiterbahn beschaedigt?



ja, hatte ich probiert, alles an onboardcontrollern komplett deaktiviert, leider ohne erfolg. ich werde den adapter umtauschen und dann noch mal probieren... danke jedenfalls schon mal!


----------



## deltoo-3790X (2. April 2019)

Tagchen Leute,
wurde wahrscheinlich schon tausend mal gefragt und ich dachte mir das passt hier am besten.
Ich baue für meine Freundin einen "neuen" PC auf, da ihr q6600 trotz OC nicht mehr reicht, da wir genügend DDR3 RAM da haben und es unter 100€ sein soll, kommt eigentlich nur 1155 mit nem Sandy i5 non k oder 1366 mit Xeon in Frage.
Jetzt wollte ich mal eure Meinung hören, ob sich 1366 im Vergleich zu 1155 mit B oder H Chipsatz lohnt, die Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten sind ja doch beachtlich, wenn man sich die Resultate anschaut.
Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Knogle (2. April 2019)

Kann sein dass ich dir da was zeigen kann, schreib mal PN


----------



## drizzler (3. April 2019)

Ground schrieb:


> Intel Xeon E5606 @ 4715.26 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR Drizzler, neues Ziel für dich






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorbereitungen laufen  Habe leider die Ursache für den BCLK/RAM missmatch noch nicht 100pro reproduzieren koennen,  aber sammeln klappt ganz gut ;D 

2x Gigabyte X58A OC
1x Gigabyte X58 UD9
1x Gigabyte EX58 UD3R
3x Asus Rampage III Extreme
1x Asus P6X58D-E
1x Asus Rampage II
1x ASRock X58 Extreme6
1x Sapphire X58 Pure Black
1x Intel DX58SO
1x EVGA X58 SLI
1x China-Brett

Brauche bald mal Urlaub zum Testen, sonst geht mir hier der Platz aus ;D


----------



## Knogle (3. April 2019)

Wo haste das China Brett her?


----------



## drizzler (3. April 2019)

Ebay, hatte jemand im Bundle verkauft mit ein paar CPUs + GPU fuer nen ganz guten Kurs. Warst du das ?  Ist aber glaube ich schon ein gutes halbes Jahr her.


----------



## Ground (3. April 2019)

drizzler schrieb:


> Vorbereitungen laufen  Habe leider die Ursache für den BCLK/RAM missmatch noch nicht 100pro reproduzieren koennen,  aber sammeln klappt ganz gut ;D
> 
> 2x Gigabyte X58A OC
> 1x Gigabyte X58 UD9
> ...



Hast du mittlerweile ein Board gefunden das über 140 MHz PCIe packt? Ab ~310 sollten die limitieren... Board zu Board Unterschied ist ja eh minimal außer die paar Exoten die viel zu wenig packen...


----------



## Knogle (3. April 2019)

Hier was zum Booten von NVMe SSDs, einfach eine EFI Shell starten, und dann gehts los.

Ne ich war das nicht  Habe jedoch leider fette Probleme mit meinem China Board. Kriege alles da zum Booten ausser Windows 7/8/10, da bekomme ich immer nur einen blinkenden Balken oben links.
Das Ding kann man daher wohl wegwerfen.
YouTube


----------



## drizzler (3. April 2019)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hier was zum Booten von NVMe SSDs, einfach eine EFI Shell starten, und dann gehts los.
> 
> Ne ich war das nicht  Habe jedoch leider fette Probleme mit meinem China Board. Kriege alles da zum Booten ausser Windows 7/8/10, da bekomme ich immer nur einen blinkenden Balken oben links.
> Das Ding kann man daher wohl wegwerfen.
> YouTube



Steckt da irgendein fancy Onboardcontroller drauf? Kenne das Problem bei nem Gigabyte X58 G1 Assassin, da will Windows 10 mit aktviertem Onboardsound nicht booten. Mein Chinabrett bootet mit Windows 10. 



Ground schrieb:


> Hast du mittlerweile ein Board gefunden das über 140 MHz PCIe packt? Ab ~310 sollten die limitieren... Board zu Board Unterschied ist ja eh minimal außer die paar Exoten die viel zu wenig packen...



Ne, bis jetzt noch nicht, habe aber auch nur einen Bruchteil der Boards da wirklich angepackt. Das X58A-OC mit den Corsairs drauf bootet mit 135, aber die einzige Grafikkarte die ich zur Zeit hier habe  die das getestet mitmacht ist ne Titan X Maxwell und die ist mir dafuer dann doch etwas zu schade.
Habe aber hier ne GT 610 PCI Version liegen, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen damit dann zu testen, ob bootable dann mehr geht.


----------



## Knogle (3. April 2019)

Hier was zum Booten von NVMe SSDs, einfach eine EFI Shell starten, und dann gehts los.
YouTube

Ist dein Board auch von Koloe? Wenn ja, kannst du evtl. das BIOS schicken? Dann flashe ich das auf mein Board rauf.
Sollte eigentlich identisch sein mit deinem Board.


----------



## drizzler (4. April 2019)

werde nachschauen, aber klar, kann versuchen einen bios dump zu machen und dir dann natürlich schicken  bzw. hochladen.


----------



## Knogle (4. April 2019)

Ok waere prima


----------



## drizzler (7. April 2019)

Dump via AFU

Falls ich meinen Adapter fuer den CH31 Programmer finden sollte mach ich dann noch einen.

Laut AFU ist auf meinem Board ein MXIC 25L8805 (1Mbyte/8MBit) verbaut, hoffe haut bei dir hin. Kann leider die Bezeichnung auf dem Chip selbst mit Lupe nicht mehr lesen.


----------



## Knogle (7. April 2019)

Danke dir!! Kannst du evtl. Auch mal mit dem Tool probieren?
Download Universal BIOS Backup Toolkit  - MajorGeeks


----------



## drizzler (7. April 2019)

bitte


----------



## Knogle (10. April 2019)

Es ist exakt das gleiche BIOS was ich auch habe.
Was hast du gemacht damit du Windows zum laufen bringst? Ich kriege ja nichtmal einen Windows 10 Installationsstick gebootet, als auch keine Platte mit bereits bestehendem Windows 10.
Sonst schicke ich das Board mal an einen von euch um zu schauen ob das geht.
Alle Unixoiden Systeme gehen jedoch.


----------



## drizzler (14. April 2019)

Ne nix. Wie schon geschrieben, ich vermute mal, dass ein Boardcontroller da Probleme mit Windows macht. Ich poste die Woche mal ein paar mehr Hardwareinfos zu dem Board was ich habe.


----------



## commodore128d (18. April 2019)

Ich hab grad mein P6T SE auf P6T crossgeflasht um SLI freizuschalten. Macht das non-SE BIOS noch irgendwas anders als das vom SE Board? jetzt läuft der RAM nämlich stabil auf 1600 und vorher nur 1333 xD


----------



## Knogle (18. April 2019)

drizzler schrieb:


> Ne nix. Wie schon geschrieben, ich vermute mal, dass ein Boardcontroller da Probleme mit Windows macht. Ich poste die Woche mal ein paar mehr Hardwareinfos zu dem Board was ich habe.



Das interessante ist ja dass wir das gleiche Board haben


----------



## Knogle (27. April 2019)

Ok news.
X5650 geht auf dem MSI X58 Pro-E aufeinmal prima... 5,2GHz beim ersten Anlauf, irgendwie ist das Uncore Problem nicht mehr da.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2019)

Neues/altes bios?


----------



## Knogle (6. Mai 2019)

Gerade mal die Performance beim Verschluesseln gecheckt.
2,66GHz 6 Kern X5650 gegen 8 Kern Ryzen 2700X auf 3,7GHz.
Ich denke der X5650 ist da ein stiller Gewinner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drizzler (7. Mai 2019)

Hast du das China-Board fixen koennen? Habe das leider total vergessen, schau bis zum Ende der Woche mal , versprochen


----------



## CaptainIglo26 (8. Mai 2019)

Servus zusammen,

greife mal das Thema vor ein paat Wochen auf. Hat jemand von euch schon ein X58 Brett mit einer Vega Karte gepaart? Bin kurz davor diese Kombi zu realisieren... Genauer gesagt ei msi x58 pro-e zusammen mit einer ASUS AREZ. 

Captain


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Mai 2019)

Nein, bisher bin ich nicht zu gekommen, die 1366 wieder an zu werfen, die Vega wäre in Form der 56 Pulse dann kein Problem


----------



## drizzler (10. Mai 2019)

@Knogle, deaktivier mal VT-D (Reiter Intel Virtualisation Tech) im Bios, bin beim Stoebern in nen anderen Thread darauf gestoßen, dass ein paar X58 Boards da Probleme machen mit bestimmten Windwos 10 Builds.


----------



## der_Fusel (10. Mai 2019)

Ich reih mich mal bei euch bekloppten ein. Danke für die Infos!

Intel Xeon X5675 @ 4610.45 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR

@Knogle: Wie bekommst du deinen Uncore auf die gleiche Geschwindigkeit wie die CPU bzw. von welcher Spannung ist das bei dir abhängig? Ich bekomme meinen ab ca 3400MHz nicht mehr stabil.

Meine 24/7 (silent) settings sind wie folgt, Board ist ein Rampage II Extreme:

Powerlimit, C1E, TM und SpeedStep: enabled
200 MHz x 21, Uncore 3200 MHz, DDR 1600 8-8-8-24-1N @ 1.51V (Spez. für 1866 9-9-9-27-2N @ 1.50V), PCI Takt: 100 MHz, QPI auf niedrigstem Teiler 3600MHz
Vcore Rel. Offset +0.25 -> 1.31V im Bios / 1.35V unter max Last,  LLC an
PLL 1.865V; QPI 1.3V -> 1.257V im Bios / 1.21V unter max Last
IOH 1.19V -> 1.158V im Bios / 1.151V unter max  Last (mit 1.15V -> 1.11V im Bios / 1.10V unter max Last. Eventuell die bessere Einstellung, die Betriebsspannung wird ja gehalten)
ICH 1.15V -> 1.15V (mit 1.1V -> 1.1V)
CPU Skew: 600 ps; IOH Skew 600 ps; Amplitude: Auto (630 mV)


----------



## TheTuneForLive (12. Mai 2019)

Guten Abend allerseits.
Ich besitze seit kurzem ein Gigabyte X58A Ud3r Rev2 mit einem Xeon X5650 und 3x Kingston 1333 4GB Ram.
Zusammen mit einer Vega 56 liefert er in Spielen schon eine gute Performance. Allerdings habe ich gelesen dass die Spiele Performance ohne HT besser werden soll, jedoch kann ich es nicht deaktivieren. Nachdem ich es im BIOS abschalte und der PC neu bootet ist es wieder an. An der Bios Batterie liegt es nicht, andere Einstellungen speichert er.
Was auch nicht funktioniert ist Overclocken. Selbst wenn ich nur den BCLK um 1 erhöhe und speicher, versucht er neu zu Booten, geht dann aus und startet mit Standard Einstellungen neu.
Bios Version ist FH

Kann mir da vielleicht wer weiterhelfen.
Gruss Tune


----------



## drizzler (12. Mai 2019)

@Fusel 
Spannungstechnisch spielt die QPI-Voltage fuer den Uncore die Hauptrolle, auch muessen  CPU und Mainboard mitspielen, wobei in deinem aktuellen Bereich normalerweise noch mehr drin sein sollte. Gute CPUs machen 4ghz+ uncore mit 1,35 qpi mit ohne an anderen Stellschrauben gross drehen zu muessen.
Du solltest den Ram erstmal auf Standard laufen lassen und nicht umbedingt 2:1 uncore : ram nutzen, die Xeons moegen nicht immer 2:1, die rennen Standard mit 1,5:1,; ist meist try and error, welcher Uncore-Teiler am besten geht.  Deine skews brauchst du in dem Bereich auch noch nicht so hoch setzen, fuehrt eher auch zu Problemen, wenn nicht absolut notwendig.

@TheTuneForLive
Welchen Ram hast du genau?


----------



## AlexanderLu (15. Mai 2019)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ok news.
> X5650 geht auf dem MSI X58 Pro-E aufeinmal prima... 5,2GHz beim ersten Anlauf, irgendwie ist das Uncore Problem nicht mehr da.




Wie hast du das geschafft und wie sehen die Benchmark Ergebnisse aus?

Grüße


----------



## Knogle (15. Mai 2019)

Benchmark Ergebnisse kann ich leider nur unter Linux liefern, habe aktuell RHEL drauf laufen.
Habe den Takt einfach hochgezogen, irgendwie hat das Board hier kein Probleme wegen Uncore undso. Da passt der Multi immer super.


----------



## der_Fusel (16. Mai 2019)

Danke für den Tip mit der Uncore Ratio, da geht tatsächlich noch was  Bei 3800 fällt die QPI Spannung zu weit ab, für 4000 bräuchte ich anderen RAM.

Alltag, lautlos; Intel Xeon X5675 @ 4209.54 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR

Spaß, orkan: Intel Xeon X5675 @ 4610.45 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR

Saugen euch die Xeons auch die 5V Leitung kaputt? Nach jedem zweiten Bench fehlen mir weitere 0.025V. Thermaltake Cologne 730w noch keine 2 Jahre alt, aber bald...

Und ebenfalls seltsam: mit DDR3-1600 CL8 und uncore 3400 komme ich auf 16.5 GB /s maxxMEM score, mit DDR3-2000 CL10 uncore 3600 lediglich auf 14 GB /s.

Und ebenfalls seltsam:  der InDepth Test von LatencyMon zeigt durchweg rote Latenzen auf allen Kernen ca 120 us, ohne HT liegen sie bei 2-9 us


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Mai 2019)

sorry, aber was kaufst du auch ein netzteil, wo jeder Netzteilkenne rschon vor 2 Jahren gesagt hätte, finger weg, das ist nix.
Für Benchmarking solltets du ein gutes Netzteil, am besten mit DC-DC Technik nutzen, beides ist das Thermalcrap (Müll)Kollone nicht 

Und jaein, die x58 Plattform braucht noch deutlich mehr 3,3v und 5V Anteil als die neueren Plattformen, aber kaputt saugen tut die normal nichts.


----------



## der_Fusel (16. Mai 2019)

Zu meiner Verteidigung: in dieser Kiste war vorher ein i7-950, gespeist von einem Thermaltake 530w Netzteil, welches 7 Jahre lang mit einer GTX 480 am Rande des Wahnsinns betrieben wurde. Das sprach in meinen Augen eindeutig für die Qualität von Thermaltake. 4.775 V bzw. 4.625 V unter Last sind auf der 5V Schiene nach nichtmal 2 Jahren faktisch eine Frechheit.


Anscheinend hängen sowohl QPI als auch IOH beim Rampage 2 Ex. an der 5V Schiene. Nachdem ich die Spannungen verringert hatte, hat sich die +5 V auf 4.825 V erholt und bricht unter Last nicht mehr dramatisch ein. Sollte es noch funktionieren wenn die Garantie erloschen ist, werde ich die zugehörigen Kondensatoren austauschen .

Habt ihr auch extrem konvexe IHS? Zwischen kältestem und wärmstem Core liegen bei mir 9 C. Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ein DIE Lapping nicht sinnvoll wäre. Gibt es hier Erfahrungen mit Westmere-EP und DIE Lapping?


----------



## drizzler (19. Mai 2019)

Du meinst konkav, oder? (also eine Delle). Entsteht beim verlöten des IHS. Prolimatech hatte seiner Zeit daher beim Megahalems ne konvexe Kuehlerflaeche um das mehr oder weniger auszugleichen. Bei nem aktuellen Kuehler mit planer Kuehlfläche kannst du das durch Schleifen sicher ausgleichen. Wenn du Pech hast, dann hat sich aber auch das Lot schlecht verteilt und der Temperaturunterschied kommt daher.


----------



## der_Fusel (19. Mai 2019)

Ich mein schon konvex, der hat ne Beule zum Kühler, weshalb dieser nicht plan aufliegt. es lässt sich mit wärmeleitpaste gut ausgleichen, wir reden hier von vielleicht 1mm, aber 6-9 Grad sind immerhin ein Multi mehr


----------



## drizzler (20. Juni 2019)

Random drop, sonst kommt hier ja noch Langeweile auf ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_Fusel (21. Juni 2019)

Sehr nice! Was sagen die Temperaturen? 4.4 GHz auf der NB...wahnsinn! Glückwunsch!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juni 2019)

Das ist der Uncore, aber ja, das ist heftig.


----------



## der_Fusel (21. Juni 2019)

Sorry, mein ich doch.

@drizzler: wie hoch hast du die QPI V dazu eingestellt?

Bei mir liegen bei 1.35V im Bios eingestellt 1.3V an und da ist bei 3500 MHz schluss. Ich müsste den Wert so hoch etzen können, das 1.35 V anliegen, ohne den IMC zu schießen, oder?

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit der QPI Spannung? Ist der IMC tatsächlich so schnell wie überall behauptet im Eimer?


----------



## drizzler (23. Juni 2019)

Stable (alles was an Belastungstest und Alltag so geht) macht die CPU / Board Kombi ausgelesen an den Spannungspunkten : 

4ghz UC mit 1,36
4.2ghz UC mit 1,42
4.4ghz UC mit 1,54

Die 4.4 versuche ich aktuell spannungstechnisch noch ein wenig runterzubekommen, aber die 4.2 laufen jetzt seit einiger Zeit im Alltag  (mehr als 1 Monat), ohne dass ich Langzeitprobleme feststellen konnte. Die 4.4 laufen jetzt seit knapp 2 Wochen, auch mit der hohen Spannung keine Probleme bis jetzt.

An der Northbridge-Spannung solltest du natürlich auch ein bisschen schrauben, wobei ich auf dem Board bis 4,2 uncore nur auf 1,18 hochgegangen bin (Minimum noch nicht ausgetestet), für 4,4 sind es um die 1,26 , auch noch nicht minimal ausgetestest.


Auf dem Board haben aber schon viele X56xx knappe 4ghz mit weniger 1,35v qpi mitgemacht.

Gebenched habe ich aber schon einige mit mehr Saft, da ist mir bis jetzt nur eine CPU teilhops gegangen (Sata Boot brauchte danach > 1.3v qpi).


----------



## Ground (13. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4.4 GHz Uncore? Langweilig!  Kaskade macht Spaß  (1.45V Vcore/1.57V VTT bei -93°C und der Chip läuft...)


----------



## drizzler (13. Juli 2019)

Fuer nen daily dann doch etwas overkill ;D


----------



## eisenhardt (16. August 2019)

Hey weiß jemmand wie ich die jumper auf einem asus p6t deluxe v2 stecken muss das ich mehr wie 1.7 volt auf die cpu ballern kann ?? 
will cinebench mit 5.2 ghz endlich durch bekommen aber nur mit 2 kernen ist ja sommer


----------



## True Monkey (16. August 2019)

Kein Handbuch?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheWittels (17. August 2019)

Ich habe eine Frage und weiß nicht ob sie eventuell zu diesem Thema passt.

Ich habe noch einen alten Intel I7 930 mit einem Gigabyte X58A-UD3R (rev 2.0) Board zuhause und wollte nun mit dem übertakten beginnen, damit ich noch einen kleinen Spielraum habe bevor ich komplett auf ein neues System umsteige.

Meine Frage lautet nun soll ich den aktuellen Prozessor übertakten oder soll ich mir lieber einen Xeon 6-Kern Prozessor von Ebay holen (wenn ja welcher)?

Habe bereits einen 3rd Party Lüfter in Betrieb (Alpenföhn Broken). 
Mein Netzteil ist ein Be Quiet 400 W Netzteil.

Ka ob das ausreicht um effektiv zu übertakten.

Danke schon einmal im Voraus für die Antworten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. August 2019)

Also 400w ist etwas knapp, welche Grafikkarte ist denn drin?

Ansonsten ist das ganze etwas kompliziert.
Der 4Kerner und der 6 Kernet nehmen sich quasi nichts bei Single Thread. Wenn Multithread dir einiges bringt, ist n X5680 z.B. auch Ohne Oc schneller, zu nun mittlerweile echt sehr geringen Kosten.

Grundsätzlich ist aber OC ohne kauf wohl besser.
Vorausgesetzt du erreichst etwa 4, 2-4,4GHz bist du schon mal grob auf dem Niveau eines Xeon 1231v3, der aktuell noch halbwegs nutzbar ist.

Allerdings reden wir dann von eher 200w cpu, das sollte man nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## TheWittels (17. August 2019)

Im Moment habe ich eine Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X eingebaut.

Da ich sowohl Multithread als auch Singlethread Programme nutze weiß ich halt nicht wie stark sich das am Ende wiederspiegelt.

Falls ich es schaffen sollte meine CPU so hoch zu übertakten würde ich also auf jeden Fall ein neues Netzteil gebrauchen wie ich es sehe. 
Macht es daher nicht mehr Sinn einen Xeon zaghafter zu Overclocken. Multithreading sollte doch auf jeden Fall einige Vorteile bringen oder etwa nicht?


----------



## fuma.san (17. August 2019)

TheWittels schrieb:


> Im Moment habe ich eine Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X eingebaut.
> 
> Da ich sowohl Multithread als auch Singlethread Programme nutze weiß ich halt nicht wie stark sich das am Ende wiederspiegelt.
> 
> ...



Spar dir den Xeon. Die Kosten für einen 6 Kerner wie den X5650 sind zwar minimal, aber mit deinem 400W Netzteil brauchst du damit nicht anfangen.

Übertakte deinen i7 930, ~4Ghz sollte da drin sein ohne dein Netzteil zu überfordern. Damit kannst du dein System noch etwas länger nutzen.

In dein aktuelles System würde ich kein Geld mehr rein stecken, sondern dann auf ein neues  System sparen. Da brauchst du ja dann auch CPU + RAM + Mainboard + GPU einmal komplett neu.


----------



## TheWittels (17. August 2019)

Jepp hatte ich auch vor. 

Wollte nur die Zeit bis dahin überbrücken. Deshalb hab ich mal nach Übertakten geschaut und wollte deshalb nur mal anfragen ob es sich überhaupt lohnt ohne viel zu inverstieren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. August 2019)

Lohnt sich schon deswegen, weil es nichts kostet, man sollte aber etwas vorsichtig sein, bei so nem knapp bemessenen Netzteil.


----------



## TheWittels (18. August 2019)

Also meinst du ich sollte besser erstmal mein Netzteil wechseln.

Sollte ja eigentlich kein Problem sein, denn mein neuer PC wird so oder so eins brauchen ob ich mir jetzt ein neues hole oder später macht da keinen Unterschied.
Das alte bleibt so oder so erhalten.

Irgendwelche Empfehlungen was ich so mindestens an Leistung anpeilen sollte?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. August 2019)

Nein, aber setz dir vernünftige Spannungsgrenzen, und leb mit dem Takt der raus kommt.
Und wenn es nur 3940mhz ist, statt 4035mhz, ist das halt so


----------



## TheWittels (18. August 2019)

Ok danke dir.

Werde mir dann mal den How to Intel Core I7 (Bloomfield) Overclocking Artikel hier aus dem Forum zu Gemüte führen und dann von meinen Ergebnissen berichten.


----------



## eisenhardt (21. August 2019)

So hab das mit den jumpern für mehr wie 1.7 volt auf dem asus p6t deluxe v2 geschaft!
 nur leider hab ich die cpu spannung auf 1.7 volt im bios eingestellt gehabt kann es sein das die cpu dan direkt 2.1 volt bekommen hat? 
2.1 volt ist der höchste wert den man da einstellen kann. 

RIP xeon w3690 bestes Cinebench Ergebnis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum testen ob das MB noch lebt habe ich ein xeon e5620 bestellt und es lebt nur eben nicht mit dem xeon w3690.
Jetzt wird der e5620 gequält.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (21. August 2019)

Also bei der Lithografie hätten die 1.7 V ja nicht das Todesurteil sein können. Der arme W3690, er hat mit seinen sechs Kernen etwa die Leistung, die ich aus meinen optimierten Skylake-Kernen herausbekomme


----------



## True Monkey (21. August 2019)

> kann es sein das die cpu dan direkt 2.1 volt bekommen hat?



Jepp ....durch den Jumper kann man nicht mehr geben sondern es werden 0,4 v zum eingegebenen Wert draufgepackt.
Unter Ln2 sind 2,1 kein Prob aber ansonsten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. August 2019)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Jepp ....durch den Jumper kann man nicht mehr geben sondern es werden 0,4 v zum eingegebenen Wert draufgepackt.
> Unter Ln2 sind 2,1 kein Prob aber ansonsten


Das muss man wissen, dann ist die korrekte Einstellung für reale 1,7v jumper plus 1,3v?


----------



## eisenhardt (22. August 2019)

Gut zu wissen haha
 Der xeon e5620 leuft mit knapp 4ghz und bekommt 1.7 volt einfach um zu schauen ob des auf dauer gut geht bei 4.3 ghz steigt die sound karte aus weil der bclk zu hoch ist dan
gibt ja den x5680 aus china für 43 euro in der bucht der sollte ein freien multi haben kann des jemand bestätigen mit freien multi ?
Hab jetzt nen Mo-Ra 3 bestellt mit dem phobya nova 1080 komm ich dan auf 2160 radi fläche nur für cpu
Der günstige phobya nova 1080 ist leider überall ausverkauft


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. August 2019)

Muss ich nachher mal gucken, hab n x5680 drauf, glaube aber nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (22. August 2019)

> der sollte ein freien multi haben kann des jemand bestätigen mit freien multi ?



Nööp ...max 27 
Hyperhorn`s CPU Frequency score: 5663.06 mhz with a Xeon X5680

@ eisenhard 

Bevor du weiter geld in eine Wakü versenkst .......einen Single Stage Kompressor bekommst du ab 250€ aufwärts 

Da geht dann sowas ohne probs 
True Monkey`s CPU Frequency score: 4907.63 mhz with a Core i7 6800K


----------



## drizzler (22. August 2019)

Freie Multis haben nur die W3680/90 und die i7 980(x)/990x. W3670 und i970 haben zumindest ebenso  wie vorgenannte CPUs noch höhere Ramteiler als 1:10. Mit 5ghz sind aber 1190+ Punkte drin @CB


----------



## eisenhardt (22. August 2019)

Ja hab mir den w3680 aus china bestellt für 44 euro aus der bucht
Was wer ein brauchbarer Single Stage Kompressor?


----------



## 8ykrid (24. August 2019)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Nööp ...max 27
> Hyperhorn`s CPU Frequency score: 5663.06 mhz with a Xeon X5680
> 
> @ eisenhard
> ...


Alter true monkey... dich gibts immer noch? KrassXD.


----------



## eisenhardt (25. August 2019)

Passiv 1.7 volt auf der cpu 
jetzt muss ich nur noch auf den w3680 warten und dan 5ghz 24/7







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ground (26. August 2019)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @ eisenhard
> 
> Bevor du weiter geld in eine Wakü versenkst .......einen Single Stage Kompressor bekommst du ab 250€ aufwärts
> [/url]



wo findest du denn ne SingleStage für 250€? Suche schon ne Weile nach was eigenem...


----------



## True Monkey (26. August 2019)

^^Im Marktplatz von Hwbot oder in meinen Bekanntenkreis


----------



## eisenhardt (26. August 2019)

So 1.7volt auf Dauer ist nicht gut Xeon e5620 RIP 
Oder vlt des MB hoffe nicht RAM hab ich anderen testen können CPU kommt mit 1.5ghz noch bis zum Windows Logo dan kommt bluescrean 0x00000124

Morgen kommt vlt ein 5650 der bekommt dan 1.65 Volt


----------



## Knogle (27. August 2019)

Gibt Board wieder zum guten Kurs
MSI X58 PRO Sockel Intel 1366 Mainboard Motherboard + 2x SATA Kabel + Blende | eBay


----------



## eisenhardt (29. August 2019)

so der xeon 5650 leuft bclk 210 multi 22 cpuz sagt 4614 mhz windows sagt aber 4.2ghz was stimmt nun ? jemmand eine idee

twinplex rev1.2 gibt es bei aquacomputer da steht für x58 MBs weiß jemmand ob der auf das asus p6td v2 passt?


----------



## True Monkey (29. August 2019)

CPU-z sollte stimmen 
zum überprüfen einfach eine andere CPU-z version nutzen 

Ansonsten takt mit benchmarkergebniss prüfen ...Pi fast 
PiFast overclocking records @ HWBOT


----------



## eisenhardt (29. August 2019)

4.5ghz mit bclk 225 multi 20 geben 1028cb und bclk 210 turbo multi 22 nur 970cb
 dan stimmt cpuz nicht mit 4.61ghz sondern windows hat recht mit 4.2ghz das ja mal fail
muss noch ram optimiren bekomme den nicht mall auf 1800 mhz und mit dem toten w3690 gingen 2600mhz


----------



## True Monkey (29. August 2019)

Nööp ...du sollst mit Pi fast vergleichen 

CB Ergebnisse sind zu sehr abhängig vom Skill des Benchers und verwendeten ram 
Pi fast geht fast nur über den takt 

Bsp ...gefällig 
öffne CB und bevor du ihn startest setzt den Benchmark im Taskmanager mal auf Echtzeit

CB  starten  ....nicht wundern ...sieht jetzt aus wie ein freez bzw Hänger 
einfach warten


----------



## eisenhardt (29. August 2019)

Ja Echtzeit mach ich immer und Prozesse alle aus wo nicht gebraucht werden muss jetzt leider arbeiten Pi fast teste ich heute Abend

So hab mal ein screenshot
Müsste 4.9ghz stimmen oder ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eisenhardt (30. August 2019)

Sind 1.26volt nb spannung noch ok standart war ja 1.1 oder so ?
Wie war das mit multi 23 ?
der steht ja da bei cpu z wie kann ich den mit pifast nutzen da geht vlt noch was
der xeon x5650 müsste dan ja mit knapp 5290mhz laufen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drizzler (30. August 2019)

23er Multi nur auf 1 oder 2 Kernen erreichbar :

a) Turbo und c-states aktivieren, dann boosten 1 oder 2 Kerne mit 23, aber eben nicht immer dauerhaft.
b) Im Bios die Kernzahl auf 1 oder 2 reduzieren, dann sollte der 23er Multi auch manuell setzbar sein (hängt vom Bios ab).

Zum Thema der Anzeigen : Übertaktest du mit aktivem Turbo, c-states und Thermalmonitoring?


----------



## eisenhardt (30. August 2019)

Danke für den tipp 
c state hab ich immer aus gehabt und turbo zeigt er mir nirgends an 
aber kann den multi auf 20 oder 22 setzen mit c state und 2 cors aktiv ging 23 
ich glaube thermalmonitoring hab ich immer an 

booten ging jetzt mit 5218mhz mehr ging auch mit w3690 nicht
muss die pll für setfsb wieder finden hätte ich mall aufschreiben sollen 
da gingen dan unter windows bis 5.42ghz 

pifast sagt 16.61s mit 5218mhz
müsste vlt HT aus machen für mehr takt teste ich heute abend


----------



## eisenhardt (2. September 2019)

toter w3690 köpfen fail  war davor schon tot 
Da klebt noch etwas silizium am heatspreader



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss noch bisle üben für den 3680 aus china hab noch ein kaputen e5620


----------



## True Monkey (3. September 2019)

Ich hatte da mal was gepostet .....



True Monkey schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich ganz einfach bei verlöteten CPUs
> 
> Mit einer Rasierklinge die Gummierung rundherum durchtrennen.
> Einen klecks Zahnpasta mittig auf die IHS und dann die CPU auf einen herumgedrehten Bügeleisen kleben.
> ...


----------



## Ground (3. September 2019)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich hatte da mal was gepostet .....



Finde seitlich angebrachte Gewalt funktioniert auch. Gummidichtung durchschneiden, vorsichtig mitm Schraubstock (oder bei irrelevanten da eh schon toten chips mit nem Hammer) den IHS parallel zum PCB verschieben (wichtig, wenn man es runterhebelt nimmt man den Kern gern mit). Hat bei mir mit ner Handvoll chips ganz gute geklappt. Schönes Beispiel ist mein toter W3680 (hatte ursprünglich schon zwei tote Kerne, man wundert sich wenn man den delidded sieht auch nicht mehr warum... leider auch mit top IMC - 2800+ gingen im triple Channel selbst unter ner SingleStage...) Und rated mal warum der 2 tote Kerne hatte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Des weiteren kürzlich nen R3E zum testen hier gehabt, bei mir deutlich schlechtere Ergebnisse als mit meinem alten R2E. Hat natürlich Majo unterm heatsink gehabt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Paste gegen neue, bessere getauscht, NB Temps immer noch bei 50+ mit Wasserblock obendrauf... der Heatsink ist echt ne absolute Fehlkonstruktion, deutlich schwächer als der Vorgänger. R3E werde ich mir keins mehr holen, wenn dann mehr R2Es, R3BE vllt mal wenn eins bezahlbar auftaucht und halt was es sonst noch an potentiell guten Boards gibt. Hab momentan nur noch x58a-oc, Bloodrage, R2E und R3E da, brauch wohl noch nen R3BE, MSI Big Bang und nen EVGA Classified 

mal wieder nen neuen 920er gefunden der zumindest unter Luft ganz gut aussieht, nur 0.05V hinter meinem goldenen W3520er (deutlich stärker als der beste i7 920 auf hwbot):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch @eisenhardt - hol dir entweder nen SingleStager oder nen LN2 pot und geh dann richtig drauf, unter Wasser degradest du die Dinger nur mit 1.6V+... Macht auch ordentlich Spaß mit Trockeneis oder LN2 zu spielen  Und dann gehen auch 5.3, 5.4+ GHz Cinebench und 6+ GHz valid wenn du willst/je nach dem wie kalt du gehst


----------



## True Monkey (3. September 2019)

> Finde seitlich angebrachte Gewalt funktioniert auch.






> _ganz einfach bei verlöteten CPUs _



aber nicht in dem Fall bzw wenn sie nachher noch funzen sollen 
Vermute ich mal da ich es bei verlöteten noch nie anders gemacht habe .....ansonsten seit ewigen Zeiten Zahnseide nehme


----------



## eisenhardt (4. September 2019)

Der w3680 ist dan und ist net so gut 4.8ghz nicht prime stabiel mit 1.65 volt aber 80 grad temps 
speicher takten geht ganz ok aber der speichercontroller taktet net so hoch 3.8ghz  laufen mit 1.38 volt nicht 
jetzt lass ich ihn mit 4640mhz und 1.55vcore laufen 

hab den xeon x5650 mit pifast davor noch gequält
und die pll für setfsb immer noch nicht gefunden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub ich brauch ein 2t pc dann wer auch so eine Singel Stage interesanter habe Angst das vlt des MB kaputt geht 
Da muss ich mal überlegen brauche was wo ich nicht auf die idee komme die Singel Stage drauf zu packen  
muss aber für pubg und so ein paar spiele reichen 

Wen eine Singal Stage in der Bucht ist dan link hier rein wen des erlaubt ist oder pn ?


----------



## True Monkey (7. September 2019)

Kleiner Tip von mir ...

So 1156 Lynnfiekd CPUs gibt es reichlich billig in der Bucht und du kannst sowas auch ohne Ln2 ausfahren .....
True Monkey`s Cinebench - R11.5 score: 6.32 points with a Core i5 750

Damit kann man fürs kleine Geld eine Menge Fun haben


----------



## TanteKaethe85 (7. September 2019)

Hab ich Lynnfield gehört 

TanteKaethe`s Cinebench - R11.5 score: 6.53 points with a Core i5 760

Allgemein 1156 macht riesen Spaß für kleines Geld. Clarkdales machen mir noch mehr Spaß, zumal man sehr viele Clarkdale Chips für 1€ in der Bucht schießen kann.

Bei der Plattform ist nur der Ram recht zickig wie ich feststellen musste.


----------



## True Monkey (7. September 2019)

^^îch bin gerade noch auf 1155 aber gleich bau ich 1156 auf 

True Monkey`s CPU Frequency score: 3619.35 mhz with a Core i3 2120

momentan i5 2400 aber der will nicht so wie ich 

Aber ich habe einen der nachher auch noch kalt gemacht wird ........ i5 760


----------



## TanteKaethe85 (7. September 2019)

Dann viel Glück!

Mit was Bencht du? Ln2?


----------



## True Monkey (7. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dice 

ist nicht so stressig wie Ln2 und reicht bzw man weiß nicht wo man damit landet


----------



## TanteKaethe85 (7. September 2019)

Kannst meinen Chip als benchmark nehmen  Ok ich hab ja auch fast alle Golds


----------



## TanteKaethe85 (8. September 2019)

Schicke Scores @ True Monkey,

dir ist aber schon klar das ich mir den Score:

True Monkey`s Cinebench - 2003 score: 3302 points with a Core i5 760

wiederholen werde 

Anyway schön zu sehen das wer anderes auf dem Sockel was macht


----------



## Apollon (5. Oktober 2019)

hi Leute ist zwar off topic aber ich möchte von 1366 aufrüsten habt ihr eine Empfehlung?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2019)

AM4, je nach budget 1000er, 2000er oder 3000er.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2019)

Apollon schrieb:


> hi Leute ist zwar off topic aber ich möchte von 1366 aufrüsten habt ihr eine Empfehlung?



Du musst schon mehr Infos bringen.
Was machst du aktuell mit deinem Rechner? Wo wird der Fokus beim neuen sein?
Derzeit würde ich entweder den 3700X oder den 3900X nehmen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2019)

N Budget wäre halt ebenfalls gut, am besten aber n beratungsthread, oder n Besuch im Discord.


----------



## Apollon (5. Oktober 2019)

Budget  bin ich flexibel, soll aber irgendwoe ein gesundes P/L Verhältnis haben. Wichtig ist mir halt das auf den Board noch PCI Vorhanden ist, ich habe eine 2080ti momentan, mit 1366er 6 core Xeon bei 4.4ghz. Ich habe für nen guten Kurs (54€) bei amazon dieses Board bekommen: Mainboard PRIME B350-PLUS | ASUS , allerdings gibt es für ca. das doppelte dieses Board:
Biostar Racing X470GTA ab €'*'99,17 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland aber soweit ich das verstanden habe soll das kein Raid  Support liefern. Speicher brauche ich auch mindestens 64gb (wenn schon den-schon) Bin momentan bei 48GB ECC. 

CPU hätte ich am liebsten 16kerner aber der ist noch nicht raus und kommt mir auch irgendwie zu teuer vor... 

die frage die ich mir jetzt stelle soll ich das Asus board behalten oder das biostar nehmen? Und welche CPU? 

dann wiederum gibt es ja auch solche alternativen: YouTube (da könnte ich meinen RAM weiter nutzen aber die China Boards haben kein PCI)


die frage ist halt welches Board und welche CPU?


hoffe das ist euch jetzt nicht zu durcheinander.


----------



## Chanks (5. Oktober 2019)

Apollon schrieb:


> Budget  bin ich flexibel, soll aber irgendwoe ein gesundes P/L Verhältnis haben. Wichtig ist mir halt das auf den Board noch PCI Vorhanden ist, ich habe eine 2080ti momentan, mit 1366er 6 core Xeon bei 4.4ghz. Ich habe für nen guten Kurs (54€) bei amazon dieses Board bekommen: Mainboard PRIME B350-PLUS | ASUS , allerdings gibt es für ca. das doppelte dieses Board:
> Biostar Racing X470GTA ab €'*'99,17 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland aber soweit ich das verstanden habe soll das kein Raid  Support liefern. Speicher brauche ich auch mindestens 64gb (wenn schon den-schon) Bin momentan bei 48GB ECC.
> 
> CPU hätte ich am liebsten 16kerner aber der ist noch nicht raus und kommt mir auch irgendwie zu teuer vor...
> ...



Auf keines dieser von dir genannten Boards solltest du einen 12 oder gar 16 Kerner schnallen ^^

Generell wird es an dem Anspruch PCI scheitern, der Standart ist nun langsam einfach wirklich über das Verfallsdatum hinaus. Wenn du ein gutes und günstiges Board willst nimm das Crosshair VI Hero und einen 3900X oder eben 3950X.


----------



## Apollon (5. Oktober 2019)

wieso? sind die einzigen die PCI haben worauf ich nicht verzichten will bzw kann


----------



## Chanks (5. Oktober 2019)

Apollon schrieb:


> wieso? sind die einzigen die PCI haben worauf ich nicht verzichten will bzw kann



Hab meinen Beitrag nochmal angepasst, hatte deinen neuen nicht gesehen xD 

Naja, die Spannungswandler machen die großen CPU‘s einfach nicht mit, die werden permanent throtteln :/


----------



## Apollon (5. Oktober 2019)

also wenn ich soviel ausgebe würde ich lieber gleich ein 570er nehmen...


----------



## Chanks (5. Oktober 2019)

Apollon schrieb:


> also wenn ich soviel ausgebe würde ich lieber gleich ein 570er nehmen...



Nun ist X570 aber leider kein Qualitätsmerkmal  

Gute X370 Boards sind immer noch besser als die schlechten Entry Level X570er, außer du brauchst (nur Gott weiß wohl warum) PCI-E 4.0


----------



## Apollon (5. Oktober 2019)

nun wenn schon den-schon  die nächste Geforce Generation wird 100% PCI E 4.0 unterstützen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2019)

Und es bringt 0,nix.

Zumindest aktuell bezogen auf Gaming.
Weder das GPPUw das ansatzweise brauchen, noch dass NVMe SSDs bei games davon profitieren.
Wenn du aber eh schon auf 16 Kerne und viel RAM aus bist, nimm TR4, dann ist sowieso genug. PCIe Lanes bei, RAM Channel sind auch genug dabei,...

Die Frage ist halt, was du willst. Preis-Leistung? B450 Tomahawk max und n 3700x, dann bist du schon einiges vor deinem Setup und trotzdem noch in nem guten Pl-Verhältniss, oder du gehst in die vollen und pfeifst auf PL.


----------



## drizzler (6. Oktober 2019)

Also rein für's Gaming (es sei denn zu brauchst AVX) würde ich mir das Upgrade noch schenken, da mir der mehr oder weniger minmale Performancezuwachs kein volles Upgrade wert wäre. Selbst in 1080p mit einer 2080 rtx im Vergleich Xeon X58 vs Ryzen 3600 bei Taktgleichheit und nicht ganz optimalen Setup für den Xeon ist der Unterschied für mich nicht gravierend. ( YouTube ). Richtung 4k limitiert eh dann die GPU, so dass der Unterschied dann noch geringer wird oder nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Gibt viele Youtubevideos, die alltagstauglich Vergleiche veranschaulichen, wohl oft nicht optimal eingestellt. (tech yes city bspw.)

PCIe 2.0 x16 reicht ja noch um selbst deine 2080ti voll im Saft stehen zu lassen.  Mehr Power als 6c/12t ist ja leider aktuell für Games auch noch nicht durch die Bank sinnvoll bzw. wird nicht genutzt.

Wenn du auf jeden Fall aufrüsten möchtest : Es gibt PCIe zu PCI Adapter, je nach dem was du denn da noch per PCI betreiben möchtest musst du schauen ob die Adapter noch mit einer extra 3.3v und/oder 5v Spannungsversorgung kommen, da sonst bspw. bestimmte Soundkarten nicht damit funktionieren,

Sowas hier : Adapter Card PCI-E To PCI Converter Support PCI 32-Bit 33MHz For PCI Device N3G1  | eBay

Ob genau dieses Modell jetzt was taugt kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2019)

Also ich fand schon den Umstieg von nem x5560@4,2GHz auf n Xeon E3 1231v3 sinnig, von dem darauf folgenden R5 1600@4GHz brauchen wir glaube ich nicht reden.

Das die Ryzen 3000 jetzt noch weiter in der Performance gestiegen sind, merkt man.


----------



## skoberst (6. Oktober 2019)

moin,

ich habe jetzt mein 10 jahre altes X58 (Xeon 5660@4GHz) Grundsystem ausgemustert, das neue X570 Grundsystem (siehe Signatur) macht schon einen großen Unterschied > allein die volle Ausnutzung der M2 pcie und SATA Geschwindigkeit zeigt sich deutlich in Ladezeiten usw.

Die CPU Singlecore Leistung hat sich verdoppelt > das merke ich sehr deutlich in den min FPS in games wie ARK Extinction , World of Warships  usw.  > Auflösung 2560x1440
Die max FPS sind je nach game zwischen 10% - 50% gestiegen > da hat das alte System die GPU doch massiv gebremst
mit meinem gsync monitor war es erträglich in ARK Extinction (große gebaute Basen) > in der Stadt mit 35-40 FPS zu spielen aber jetzt mit 50-55 FPS kommt es deutlich besser

wobei ARK z.b. mit Hauptlast auf 2 Kernen/Threads läuft und diese ausgelastet sind > man kann nie genug singlecore Leistung haben !

ich glaube im Moment gibt es keine CPU welche genug singlecore Leistung dafür hat.

Multicore Leistung brauche wir nicht drüber reden > weil is klar.

nachteilig ist, wie seit langem bei AMD, die Abwärme von Chipsatz/CPU unter Last , mit meiner Luftkühlung (Xigmatek Thors Hammer) war der Xeon im warmen Sommer um die 60°C ,  der 3700X hat bei´m zocken ca. 72°C und der Chipsatz 65°C-70°C (wird von Graka bedeckt) bei den aktuellen kühlen temperaturen > mal schaue im nächsten Sommer evtl. muss dann ne stärkere Luftkühler ran

unterm Strich macht ein aktuelles Grundsystem doch einen großen Unterschied zum alten X58 aus (gaming und professionelle anwendungen) >  wenn man aber nur inet surft , browser games spielt und videos schaut kann man den X58 weitere 10 Jahre laufen lassen


----------



## Apollon (7. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die vielen Rückmeldungen! @drizzler  hat es ganz gut erkannt. ​das Problem bei mir ist halt das ich fast ausschließlich 4k 60 fps zocke... daher ist es bei mir nicht so wichtig wie schnell die single core perfomance ist... mit meiner 2080ti kann ich alles in 4k 60fps spielen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Oktober 2019)

Ok, dann würde ich es schlicht auf 2020 vertagen.


----------



## Apollon (14. Oktober 2019)

was haltet ihr von diesem review? Dort ist genau mein Board getestet mit den 12 Kerner...

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X Tested on Cheap B350 Motherboard | TechPowerUp


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Oktober 2019)

Von der Kombination halte ich nicht viel, sorry, n vernunftiges Board mit ordentlichen VRMs ist schon ne gute Idee als Basis.


----------



## bruderbethor (15. Oktober 2019)

Wieso will man bei einer solchen CPU derartige Kompromisse am Board machen. Geht's hier nur um den PCI Steckplatz?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Oktober 2019)

Wenn ja, sollte man langsam wirklich über nen ersatz des pci Gerätes nachdenken.


----------



## Apollon (15. Oktober 2019)

Besitze mehrere Alternativen zur X-Fi Elite Pro, sogar eine Soundblaster X7 Limited, ich nutze mehrere Soundkarten am PC und brauche sie auch alle leider, daher ist PCI ein muss. Aber ist jetzt bisschen OFF Topic hier


----------



## bruderbethor (16. Oktober 2019)

Dann dass das PCI System doch wie es ist und bau die einen 2. Rechner der dann das etwas moderne Grundsystem bietet. Oder brauchst du die PCI Ports auch noch in Verbindung mir einer möglichst starken CPU ? Dann vielleicht ein Dual-Board und zwei Xeon 5680/5690er drauf. Oder eben was auch immer man denkt zu brauchen  Eine brandneue "High-End" CPU würde ich jedenfalls nicht auf ein B350 Board schnallen


----------



## der_Fusel (28. Oktober 2019)

Doppel post


----------



## der_Fusel (28. Oktober 2019)

moin.

ich habe gerade gelesen, dass qpi und dram spannung nicht mehr als 0.5v auseinander liegen dürfen, optimal aber 0.2v differenz zwischen dram und VTT seien. kann das jemand bestätigen?

meim board r2e bietet leider keine Möglichkeit die VTT zu erhöhen, sie steigt jedoch beim anheben der QPI spannung mit. aktuell mit 1.25v qpi liegt sie bei 1.05v, mit 1.35v qpi liegt sie bei 1.15v - mein dram Spannung jedoch bei 1.5v. 

und verstehe ich das richtig, dass die IOH Spannung nur für den QPI Takt, nicht aber für die Uncore Geschwindigkeit von interesse ist?

Ich bekomme leider bei einem indepth latency test von latency mon nur rote zahlen.. vor ein paar tagen war bei einem run alles ok, aber jetzt gehts wieder von vorne los. auch die usbport.sys macht faxen mit 460us spikes bei angeschaltetem wlan (über usb), gibt es alternative usb treiber?

oh und ist die qpi spannung die imc spannung,oder die vtt, oder keine von beiden?


----------



## drizzler (29. Oktober 2019)

Hu, versuch doch bitte deine Fragen das nächste Mal etwas strukturierter zu formulieren, das würde das Lesen und auch Beantworten etwas erleichtern ;D

R2E Bios
QPI/Dram Core Voltage  --> QPI Spannung, IMC
Dram Bus Voltage --> Ram Spannung

Zwischen den beiden Spannungen sollte maximal 0,5v liegen.

Welche Spannung genau meinst du jetzt mit VTT? In der Regel wird die QPI / IMC Spannung so bezeichnet, beim R2E also QPI/DRAM Core Voltage. Welche Spannung meinst du dann aber in deinem 2. Absatz?

Zur IOH Spannung
Die IOH Spannung hilft beim  Uncore und auch beim Ramtakt / Ramtimings.


----------



## der_Fusel (29. Oktober 2019)

top danke. 
ich habe in hw monitor eine VTT spannung, separat zur QPI Spannung, kann diese im Bios aber nicht verändern.

Woran sollte ich mich beim OC also halten, QPI nicht über 1.35 oder VTT nicht über Wert X. Ab 1.35 QPI reagiert das system richtig knackig, läuft thermisch aber auch total aus dem ruder. Leider sackt die QPI Spannung unter last gute 0.05V ab, ich glaube deshalb nicht über 3600 Mhz Uncore zu kommen. Auch wundert mich, dass das system zwar prime, cinebench und alltags stable ist, den Intel Burn Test regulär mit kleineren freezes (maus geht, die flammen stehen), im extreme mode aber nicht übersteht bzw dort länger freezt.

ich kann nachher meine bios einstellungen und spannungen posten, falls das hilfreich ist

edit: ich meine eigentlich ist es egal. ich könnte die QPI Spannung aufdrehen und wenn der IMC degradiert ist es halt so. der x5675 kostet in der bucht 35€, aber man muss ja kein Geld aus dem Fenster werfen, wenn  ohnehin keinen sinn macht.

aktuell habe ich 2124 punkte im Cinebench r20 und 83 GFlops im IBT - das reicht allemale und entspricht ryzen 1600x niveau - aber es ist auch interessant zu wissen, wie weit es sinnvoll geht


----------



## der_Fusel (18. November 2019)

IBT im extreme mode funktioniert. maus und bild frieren zwar ein, der pc stürzt aber nicht ab und rechnet bis zum schluss durch. qpi ioh und vtt bekomme ich dennoch nicht ganz hin.

qpi - vtt ist bei mir immer 0.0195v auseinander. unter last ändert sich dies natürlich. ich habe bemerkt, dass video streams "stottern", sobald die vtt sinkt. das stottern wird besser, wenn die vtt nicht unter die ioh core spannung fällt, verhindert dies aber nicht gänzlich. die besten benchmark ergebnisse erziele ich mit einer vtt von 1.15v und einer ioh spannung von 1.13v. dazu muss ich die qpi spannung aber bis maximum 1.35v aufdrehen.

habt ihr ähnliches beobachtet?


----------



## soundrender (6. Dezember 2019)

Weiss jemand welche BIOS version man braucht, um das MSI-X58 Pro-E mit einer 
Xeon X56xx CPU zum Booten zu bringen?

Habe es bisher nicht geschafft. Das Board ist OK, läuft 1A mit i7-930..

Oder liegt es nicht an der BIOS Version, wenn das Board mit dem Xeon nicht mehr bootet?

Diesem Thread hier entnehme ich ganz klar, dass die X56xx CPU's auf dem Board laufen.


----------



## soundrender (6. Dezember 2019)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ok news.
> X5650 geht auf dem MSI X58 Pro-E aufeinmal prima... 5,2GHz beim ersten Anlauf, irgendwie ist das Uncore Problem nicht mehr da.



Sehr interessant.

Ich habe da mal eine ganz einfache Frage..

Habe jetzt große Teile dieses Threads gelesen. Demnach laufen die X56xx Xeons auf dem MSI X58 Pro-E und das Problem mit dem Uncore ist bei den CPU's mit höherem Multi auch kein stark limitierender Faktor.

Mein Pro-E hat mit X5660 und X5680 (beide fehlerfrei!) nicht mal gebootet, aber mit i7-930 läuft das Board.
Ich habe BIOS 8.F und 8.D probiert, Ergebnis das gleiche - Board bootet nicht.

Gibt es einen Trick beim Wechsel der CPU oder laufen X56xx nur mit einer bestimmten BIOS Version?


----------



## drizzler (8. Dezember 2019)

Also wenn die beiden Xeons tatsächlich auf anderen Boards einwandfrei laufen sollten (woher weisst du das genau, dass die CPUs funktionieren?), dann sollten sie dies eigentlich auch auf deinem MSI tun.

Welchem Ram nutzt du und wie steckst du ihn? Wäre auf Anhieb für mich die einzig logische Erklärung, dass ein Ramproblem vorliegt, wobei im Normalfall der Xeon weniger "Diva" sein sollte als der i7 930, aber man weiss ja nie.


----------



## soundrender (9. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, 

danke für Dein Feedback. 

Ich wusste, dass die beiden Xeons 100% i.O, sind, weil beide auf einem ASUS X58 Serverboard problemlos laufen.

Inzwischen habe ich den X5680 mit einem älteren BIOS auf dem MSI Pro-E zum Laufen gebracht. 
Würde gerne das neueste BIOS 8F (bzw. dezimal 8.15) wieder einspielen, bin aber unsicher, ob dann die Xeons noch erkannt werden.

Habe hier im Forum und sonst im Netz öfters von BIOS-Mods gelesen, welche nötig seien für die Xeons.

Es kann aber auch sein, dass das RAM Probleme gemacht hat. Der i7-930 hatte dasselbe RAM drin (HyperX 2133 CL-10), bei exakt gleichen Settings (1333MHz CL-9-9-9-24). Das Board gibt aber bei RAM Problemen kein gutes Feedback. Bildschirm bleibt schwarz, kein POST und Reboot-Schleife. Den i7 hatte ich nur zum BIOS flashen besorgt.

Allerdings kann der i7-930@Stock 1600MHz RAM (CL-9-9-9-24), der Xeon@Stock kann nur 1333MHz, egal welche Timings. 
RAM habe ich mit dem Xeon jetzt 24GB (6 x4) 1333MHz bei CL 7-8-7-22, mit AIDA64 auf Dauerstabilität getestet.

Ich fange jetzt an die CPU zu OCen. Würde aber eben gerne zuerst, wenn möglich, das aktuellste BIOS (8F) draufspielen, vor allem wegen der größeren RAM Kompatibilität. Wenn ich jetzt wieder das "neueste" BIOS 8F (aus 2011) einspiele befürchte ich aber, dass danach die CPU nicht mehr erkannt wird.

Mit ECC RAM scheint das MSI Board gar nicht zu laufen. Hätte gedacht mit dem Xeon IMC müsste es gehen...


----------



## soundrender (10. Dezember 2019)

Der Xeon läuft jetzt auch mit dem neuesten BIOS. Es war wohl doch nur das RAM, was dem MSI-7522 erst nicht gepasst hat. 
Obwohl nur  1333 CL-9 eingestellt war und ich auch mit nur 1 DIMM probiert habe. 

Jetzt läuft das selbe RAM, mit selbigen Timings sogar in Vollbestückung (6 DIMMS) und unter OC. Ist mir ein Rätsel. 
Insofern ist also mehr das Board die Diva. Hab noch kein Board gesehen, das bei RAM-Problemen nichts auf dem Bildschirm ausgibt,
und dabei in einen Boot-Loop übergeht.

Der i7-930 konnte problemlos 1600MHz Speichertakt mit CL-9. Der Xeon scheint überhaupt nicht nennenswert über 1333 MHz  zu gehen.

Beim ersten OC'en lief der Xeon auf Anhieb mit 4.2 GHz allcore und 4.5 GHz  Turbo Single Core. 4.5 GHz Base geht auch - bei Single Turbo bis 4.8 GHz - 
aber ist mit HT noch nicht Prime-stable. Temps sind noch voll OK. Hoffe ich kann noch ein wenig fein-tunen. 

Blöd ist nur, dass man auf dem Board absolut keine Spannungen (Core, Uncore, RAM) einstellen kann.. Ich muss mich in die Plattform und das Board
aber erst noch reinfuchsen. Weitere Tipps nehme ich also gern entgegen..

VG


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Dezember 2019)

1366 ist bzgl RAM immer etwas Diva.
Ein Modul muss richtig stecken, sonst startet da nichts, immer der zweite Slot von der cpu aus, das liegt aber an der cpu


----------



## soundrender (11. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, danke für den Hinweis, aber ich kenne mich aus. 

Das RAM hat immer ordentlich drin gesteckt, das prüft man ja immer als erstes. Evtl. war es ein Stäubchen. 
Egal, hat sich erledigt, der Xeon läuft jetzt, auch mit aktuellem BIOS.

Das Board ist aber wirklich eine Diva, denn wenn Memory nicht erkannt wird, sollte der Bildschirm nicht schwarz bleiben und der Rechner dabei in einen Bootloop laufen.
Hab ich noch nie gesehen sowas. Normal gibts irgendeine Meldung vom BIOS, und/oder einen Beep-Code. Auf dem MSI Pro-E nichts davon.

Der Xeon lies sich jedenfalls schon mal sehr easy auf 4.2 GHz (allcore) und 4.5 GHz Turbo (single core) OC'en. Bin gerade an Base 4.5 / Turbo 4.8, ist aber bisher nur ohne HT stabil.
Temperaturen sind bei 4.8 Turbo noch voll im Rahmen. 

Muss mich da erst noch weiter in X58 und speziell das Pro-E reinfuchsen. Die Core/Uncore- und DRAM-Voltage kann man ja auf dem Board leider nicht manuell einstellen.


----------



## Apollon (23. Dezember 2019)

nur für die die es interessiert bin jetzt auf Ryzen 2700x umgestiegen und ASUS PRIME X370-A insgesamt die teile relativ günstig zu Black Friday bekommen... muss aber sagen in 4k merke ich keinen unterschied. Was ich merke ist durch die Samsung EVO 1TB MVMe SSD bootet die koste mega schnell. Also wenn man überwiegend 4K spielt und 
eine 2080 ti hat braucht man nicht unbedingt wechseln... die CPU wird relativ schnell warm aber die Lautstärke des AMD Wraith Prism hält sich noch so in grenzen... wollte jetzt nicht unbedingt noch einen anderen kühler kaufen oder dem vom noch stehenden sockel 1366 nehmen. 

einen 3900er oder 3950er wollte ich dann doch nicht die sind mir dann doch zu überteuert... da geb ich die Kohle lieber für mein Retro Computer Hobby aus... den 2700x hab ich für 139€ bekommen und das Board für 40€, sie Samsung Evo 1tb für 119€ da kann man nicht klagen da kommt sogar noch cash-back.

Gibt es irgendwelche Anwendungsgebiete die ich unbedingt testen sollte? oder ist der 2700x schon zu lahm als das man etwas merkt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Dezember 2019)

Zu lahm nicht, aber die Leistung ist ja bekannt.

Sicher ist, schon n Ryzen 5 1600 war ab werk schneller als n 24/7 OC 1366, und das zu sehr geringer Energiekonsumierung. Dass der 2700x das deutlich übertrift, ist mit mehr Takt, minimal mehr IPC und bessere RAM Kompatibilität durchaus nicht verwunderlich. Einzig der Energiebedarf steigt gegenüber dem 1600er leicht, aber wayne [emoji23][emoji6]

Auf jeden Fall, Glückwunsch zum neuen


----------



## Apollon (23. Dezember 2019)

danke  Sehr ! Bin ja quasi von PL System wieder zu PL System gesprungen, lediglich die 2080ti fällt ein bisschen aus der reihe... naja und die 1tb MVMe aber ich finde wenn man schon ein aktuellen unter bau hat dann sollte man nicht bei der ssd sparen...
ich bin was das board angeht aber noch etwas skeptisch wegen den lediglich 6 spawas... wenn ich prime anmache geht die cpu nicht über 3.9ghz all core...
kannst du eine Seite empfehlen wo man das OC bei AMD gut erklärt bekommt? ich dachte bei nem 2700x muss man nicht selber OCen?!

wünsche schöne Feiertage!


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Dezember 2019)

3,9-4,0GHz All Core ist doch normal für den Ryzen, mehr geht dann nur mit dem Overdrive.  Sonst halt mal checken, ob das BIOS aktuell ist.

Hatte auch schon mit einem 2700X geliebäugelt, da P/L ne Wucht. Aber, da ich nie mehr als 6 Kerne aktuell brauche, würde es bei mir ein 3600 werden, allein durch die höhere IPC. Trotzdem Glückwunsch zum System.


----------



## Apollon (24. Dezember 2019)

danke! aber wie soll man das mit den 8 kernen verstehen wenn du 12 hast?  Also der 2700x kostete nur zu BF so wenig regulär sind es immer noch 170-180€. Ich würde aber immer kerne der SC Performance bevorzugen!

Bios ist das aktuellste von [FONT=&quot]2019/10/29

[/FONT]Mainboard PRIME X370-A | ASUS


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Dezember 2019)

Aktuell kostet derv2700x 150€ bei MF in den Damn Deals.

Aber, wer hat 12 Kerne, un wo redet wer von 8?


----------



## Apollon (24. Dezember 2019)

euMelBeumel 2x X5675 (12C/24T) | EVGA SR-2 | 96GiB DDR3 | EVGA GTX 980Ti | G5 | @WaKü

ach sehe auch gerade 150€ ist für die cpu echt super... würde aber keine 250€ ausgeben...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Dezember 2019)

Zwei CPUs ist etwas anderes 

Aber ok


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Dezember 2019)

Apollon schrieb:


> euMelBeumel 2x X5675 (12C/24T) | EVGA SR-2 | 96GiB DDR3 | EVGA GTX 980Ti | G5 | @WaKü
> 
> ach sehe auch gerade 150€ ist für die cpu echt super... würde aber keine 250€ ausgeben...



Hey es gibt noch Leute, die in die Signatur schauen - war jetzt selbst erstmal verdutzt, so wie Chris  Das benannte System läuft auch eher nur noch zu Nostalgiezwecken, jeder Ryzen mit halbwegs vielen Kernen hängt das System locker ab.



Apollon schrieb:


> danke! aber wie soll man das mit den 8 kernen verstehen wenn du 12 hast? Also der 2700x kostete nur zu BF so wenig regulär sind es immer noch 170-180€. Ich würde aber immer kerne der SC Performance bevorzugen!



Ja kommt drauf an, was du machst. Für jeden "Normalo" sind wenige schnelle Kerne definitiv sinnvoller als viele langsamere. Sobald keine krasse Parallelisierung läuft, ist man mit einem 3600 einem 2700X praktisch immer überlegen. Der IPC Sprung war einfach richtig heftig - gut für uns alle


----------



## masturbinho (7. Januar 2020)

Doofe Frage für einen nicht ganz so erfahrenen User:

Ich habe hier das X58 Sapphire Pure Black rumliegen. Ist es möglich ohne weiteres eine AIO-Wasserkühlung damit zu betreiben? Das Board hat ja keinen "W_Pump"-Anschluss, nur einen CPU-Fan und 2 Chassis-Fan-Anschlüsse. Spielt das eine Rolle?


----------



## Knogle (7. Januar 2020)

Jemand Bock auf ein BIOS Modding Projekt?


----------



## Knogle (9. Januar 2020)

Bin grad echt am hadern haha.
Habe einen Server mit Ryzen 7 1700, der hat richtig Dampf. Mit dem mache ich anspruchsvolle Sachen

Dann habe ich meinen alten 1366 zum NAS umfunktioniert, jedoch mit einem X5650 auf 5.2GHz.
Der Idle Verbrauch liegt bei 280W. Aber selbst auf Default Settings hat das Ding 150W Verbrauch.
Das Ding läuft 24/7. Ich würde für 60 Euro ein ASROCK Board bekommen AM4 Killer SLI 370.
Fehlt aber noch CPU und RAM ( Beim 1366 momentan 2GB RAM).
Würdet ihr den alten in Rente schicken bzw. Als Testsystem nutzen, oder weiter im NAS?


----------



## der_Fusel (16. Januar 2020)

Ich würde den alten undervolten und mit sowas um die 2.4 GHz betreiben, als VM Knecht. Eine davon kann ja dein NAS weiterführen.

Mich interessiert aber eher mit welchen Spannungen du den auf 5.2 GHz prügelst und wie du das kühlst


----------



## Knogle (16. Januar 2020)

der_Fusel schrieb:


> Ich würde den alten undervolten und mit sowas um die 2.4 GHz betreiben, als VM Knecht. Eine davon kann ja dein NAS weiterführen.
> 
> Mich interessiert aber eher mit welchen Spannungen du den auf 5.2 GHz prügelst und wie du das kühlst



Die Kühlung ist mit einem Brocken ECO, das ist ein 4U Gehäuse wo ich 3 dicke Lüfter von Delta drin habe mit je 6000 Umdrehungen bei 120mm .
Der läuft bei 1,65V seit Ewigkeiten, ist noch mein erster X5650. Unter Volllast erreiche ich 85°C.


----------



## der_Fusel (16. Januar 2020)

Hammer

Mit welchem Mainboard arbeitest du?


----------



## Knogle (16. Januar 2020)

Mit meinem guten alten MSI X58 Pro-E


----------



## der_Fusel (16. Januar 2020)

wow nicht schlecht, die boards hatten früher wohl noch ne vernünftig überdimensionierte spannungsversorgung.

ich bin gerade vom R2E auf ein Gigabyte UD3R umgestiegen (ein Freund wollte es wegwerfen xD) und meine Probleme mit der Platform haben sich in Luft aufgelöst. Die Northbridge verträgt anscheinend deutlich weniger Prügel, als das in Foren propagiert wurde.

Oder die LLC von Gigabyte funktioniert besser. Ich bin bei 1.4V mit 4.4 GHz leider bei 85C unter Prime 16k Last,  sonst würde ich mehr ausprobieren. 

Auch der Uncore lässt sich jetzt höher einstellen. Vorher musste ich für den 18er Multi 1.355V qpi einstellen und es kam trotzdem zu Aussetzern der Peripherie. Erhöhen der IOH Core Voltage hatte zwar geholfen, aber auch zu seltsamen Stottern geführt.

Jetzt liegt am IOH 1.1V an und es läuft.

Ich weiss nicht wieviele Tage Arbeit notwendig waren um den OC stabil zu bekommem, es waren einige - alles nicht notwendig mit dem richtigen Board


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Januar 2020)

Das UD3r wird ja nicht umsonst unter Kennern hoch gehandelt [emoji23]


----------



## t670i (16. Januar 2020)

Knogle schrieb:


> Bin grad echt am hadern haha.
> Habe einen Server mit Ryzen 7 1700, der hat richtig Dampf. Mit dem mache ich anspruchsvolle Sachen
> 
> Dann habe ich meinen alten 1366 zum NAS umfunktioniert, jedoch mit einem X5650 auf 5.2GHz.
> ...



Sorry das ich das nochmal aufgreife, aber wtf ? 
280W idle 24/7 ? und das für ein NAS  Das sind ja locker über 700€ Stromkosten im Jahr....


----------



## Knogle (16. Januar 2020)

t670i schrieb:


> Sorry das ich das nochmal aufgreife, aber wtf ?
> 280W idle 24/7 ? und das für ein NAS  Das sind ja locker über 700€ Stromkosten im Jahr....



Ja, daher will ich das ganze so ein bisschen umstellen  

Haber hier noch ein ASRock D1800M rumliegen, bin am ueberlegen ob ich das nehmen soll fuer die wenigen Aufgaben, das Ding hat irgendwie nur ne TDP von 1,4W


----------



## t670i (16. Januar 2020)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ja, daher will ich das ganze so ein bisschen umstellen
> 
> Haber hier noch ein ASRock D1800M rumliegen, bin am ueberlegen ob ich das nehmen soll fuer die wenigen Aufgaben, das Ding hat irgendwie nur ne TDP von 1,4W



Also von den Stromkosten, die das Teil produziert, kannst du dir ganz schnell ein schickes NAS kaufen. 
Zumindest würde ich das OC mal sofort entfernen, wenn er dann nur noch 150W braucht. Ich glaube nicht das die NAS Funktion davon profitiert. 

Das D1800M reicht natürlich vollkommen aus, wenn das NAS tatsächlich nur als Speicher dient. 
Problematisch könnte ehr die Tatsache sein, das das Board nur zwei Sata Ports hat.


----------



## Knogle (16. Januar 2020)

t670i schrieb:


> Also von den Stromkosten, die das Teil produziert, kannst du dir ganz schnell ein schickes NAS kaufen.
> Zumindest würde ich das OC mal sofort entfernen, wenn er dann nur noch 150W braucht. Ich glaube nicht das die NAS Funktion davon profitiert.
> 
> Das D1800M reicht natürlich vollkommen aus, wenn das NAS tatsächlich nur als Speicher dient.
> Problematisch könnte ehr die Tatsache sein, das das Board nur zwei Sata Ports hat.



Ja werde das so machen mit dem D1800M.
Mit den SATA Ports konnte ich abhilfe schaffen, indem ich einen RAID Controller eingesetzt habe in den x16 Slot mit 8x SAS bzw. SATA.


----------



## der_Fusel (16. Januar 2020)

Sollte ich dann wohl für mehr Luft sorgen und 4.6 anpeilen?


----------



## Knogle (16. Januar 2020)

Warum nicht , wenn dich Lautstärke nicht stört


----------



## der_Fusel (19. Januar 2020)

Für 4.6 braucht mein chip 1.46V und läuft beim primen in die 92C. Das ist mir zu weit von alltagstauglich entfernt, schade  Werde mich mit 4.4 zufrieden geben.

Nach ein bisschen tweaken bin ich mit 4.4 GHz auf 1.42 Vcore, 1.1 IOH, 1.7 CPU PLL, 1.335 QPI, 3600 MHz Uncore knapp innerhalb der Intel specs auf 81 C Prime 16k stable.

Geiles Board! Mit WaKü und nem plan geschliffenen IHS wäre sicher mehr drin


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Januar 2020)

Planschleifen kannst du dir da schon fast schenken [emoji6]


----------



## der_Fusel (21. Januar 2020)

nutzt ihr die LLC?
was braucht ihr so für Spannungen für euer Setup?


----------



## der_Fusel (22. Januar 2020)

Ein Blick auf die Leistungsaufnahme lässt mich etwas an meinem OC zweifeln. 4.2 GHz macht der proc mit 180Watt, 4.4 GHz mit 220Watt. Die paar Prozent an Rechenleistung für 22% mehr Strom...mit Verlusten an Spannungswandlern und Netzteil sind das auch gute 50 Watt mehr auf der Rechnung. Das lohnt sich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Blu3ye (26. Januar 2020)

Moin Leute!

Kann mir wer von euch bei einem kleineren Problemchen helfen?!

Hab schon länger das MSI X58 Pro-E im Einsatz. CPU erst X5670 und dann zuletzt E5649 @4.1.
Warum auch immer, musste ich den Takt nach letzter Wartung (Tausch WLP, Kühlflüssigkeit, zusätzliche Kühler für SpaWa) auf 3.8 GHz senken.

Jetzt hab ich mir einen W3670 zugelegt und sobald ich mit dem RAM auch nur etwas mehr als 1066 MHz gehe (auch ohne CPU OC) komm ich nicht mal mehr zum POST.
Klar, OFFIZIELL ist das ja das, was der Speichercontroller kann - allerdings hab ich jetzt nicht wenige OC gesehen die auch den RAM weitaus höher haben.

Das verstehe ich nicht und ich vermute, dass ich irgendwo nen "Fehler" übersehe?!

Der E5649 lief mit 1720 MHz auf dem RAM doch auch über der Spezifikation... :-/


----------



## drizzler (26. Januar 2020)

Auto-Timings@Ram? Wenn ja, dann setzt die mal manuell, auch die sekundären Timings. Meist reicht es schon die tRFC auf 255, oder was dein Board maximal zulässt, zu setzen, um Bootproblemen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Je nach Board,CPU und Riegeln sind da die Standardsettings vom Board zu niedrig gesetzt.

Ansonsten auch mal andere Teiler für den uncore und auch den Ram nutzen, der W3670 hat einen "offenen" Ramteiler bis 1:18.


----------



## Blu3ye (27. Januar 2020)

Ich hab gestern mal noch etwas recherchiert und dabei (wieder) gelesen, dass die W Xeons genau wie die X Xeons den Uncore Bug haben auf dem Mainboard.
Hab daher wieder den E5649 eingebaut und zumindest bis heute läuft der wieder mit den Settings wie zuvor IntelBurnTest-Stabil.

Entweder leg ich mir irgendwann nen W3680/90 über AliExpress zu (die haben nämlich nen offenen Multi; W3670 nicht) oder schaue mal, ob man den Bug nicht per BIOS mod fixen kann...

Dabei stellt sich mir die Frage, wenn die W Xeons den Uncore Bug haben, bringt dann der offene Multi überhaupt was oder renne ich in die selbe Problematik??


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Januar 2020)

Rennst du nicht, weil du nicht das Problem mit den Miltiplikatoren der Nebentakte bekommst, da du ja die BCLK unangetastet lässt, bzw. nur leicht dran spielen willst.


----------



## Blu3ye (28. Januar 2020)

Klingt logisch.
Hab eben auch noch mal die Suche bedient, um herauszufinden, ob ein Microcode Update die Sache mit dem Uncore Bug behebt.
Anscheinend aber wohl nicht. Auch wenn die Beiträge aus 2016 sind, werden neuere Updates wohl nur die Sicherheits"bugs" beheben. Schade.

Finde auch kein AMIBCP in ner Version, das mir die alten rom images öffnet. Wundert mich schon etwas, dass da noch nie jemand bei gegangen ist; bei all den modded BIOS Foren etc.


----------



## der_Fusel (3. Februar 2020)

ich werde aus den hwmonitor / cpu-z  vcore werten nicht schlau.

jetzt hab ich die llc ausgestellt und der prozessor läuft unter last mit 1.31v stabil, mit llc lagen 1.37v an ?! dafür zeigt mir das bios 1.4v ohne last an o.O bedeutet das, ich kann den takt hochprügeln bis ich unter last 1.4v anliegen habe?


----------



## drizzler (3. Februar 2020)

Das ist völlig normal. Ohne LLC hast du normalen vdroop,bei dem die Idle Spannung etwas unter der eingestellten Bios-Spannung liegt, unter Last fällt sie noch etwas weiter ab.Das Ganze dient dazu Spannungsspitzen bei Lastwechseln abzufangen, daher ist bspw. bei Westmere die absolute vcore max 1.4 (1.35+0,05vdroop).
LLC dient nun dazu den vdroop zu eliminieren, was bei OC hilfreich sein kann. LLC2 auf den Gigabyte Boards ist sogar eher ein vcore-raise unter Last.

Spannungsspitzen sind dann bei entsprechend höher vcore mit LLC dann natürlich ein Problem und eventuell ungesund für die CPU.


----------



## der_Fusel (4. Februar 2020)

danke!
schade, dann sollte ich wohl bei 4.2ghz und 1.31v unter last bleiben, 4.4 braucht 1.42 unter last :/ bei 4.2 sind die Temperaturen im 74c bereich, bei 4.4 bereits bei knapp 92 - warum das auf einmal so schlimm ist kann ich mir jetzt auch denken  und dabei hab ich noch gute 22c Luft zur tcase :'(


----------



## Knogle (4. Februar 2020)

Mein letzter 1366 fällt der Rationalisierung zum Opfer und ist bald im MP zu finden (X5650 24/7 4.4GHz MSI X58)


----------



## der_Fusel (4. Februar 2020)

der nächste hardwarekauf wird vermutlich ein ryzen 4000irgendwas, bis dahin hält die Mühle durch, aber danke 

es ist für mich nur echt unerträglich zu sehen, wie 8GB Linx nur 72-74 C bei 21C Raumtemperatur verursachen. das schreit einfach nach 'gib mir mehr'


----------



## der_Fusel (4. Februar 2020)

ein hin und wieder hängender mauszeiger ist bei 3200mhz uclk und 1.33v qpi ein sterbender imc, oder? 
hab gestern mal mit 1.355v qpi und 3800mhz uclk (4.4ghz 1.42v), war gut 3 Minuten bei 92c *facepalm*


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2020)

Muss nicht der IMC sein, ggf. auch Uncore,...


----------



## der_Fusel (4. Februar 2020)

der chillt bei 1.1v :-/


----------



## der_Fusel (4. Februar 2020)

und für jeden mit x58 und latencymon problemen -> c3/c6 aus. falls 'in depth latency test' rote zahlen anzeigt, bzw latencymon kurz über 100us springt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2020)

der_Fusel schrieb:


> der chillt bei 1.1v :-/


Der uncore wird doch mit der qpi Spannung betrieben.
Und wenn der uncoretakt steigt, steigt damit der cachetakt. Das kann, durch den ECC, durchaus zu lags führen.


----------



## der_Fusel (4. Februar 2020)

uff und ich dachte immer der wäre abhängig von der northbridgespannung - ohweh. dann hab ich den wohl eher gebraten. die lags ziehen sich jetzt bei allen ram / uncore settings durch. von 2800 - 3800 lagt alles. 

ein x5660 liegt noch bei nem freund rum, werd den die tage wohl mal abholen gehen und beim oc weniger übertreiben. 4.2 basis und rest dann über turbo falls möglich, uncore tast ich mich mit 1.33v einfach abwärts bis was stabil ist.

aiaiai


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2020)

Also kurz 1,4v qpi Sollte solche Folgen nicht erzeugen


----------



## der_Fusel (4. Februar 2020)

war sogar nur 1.355, aber halt ziemlich lang bei 92-93 grad und 1.42 vcore anliegend mut llc :')
8gb linx dauern ne Weile und das waren so 3 Durchgänge hintereinander, bis ich abgebrochen habe.

könnten ram timings da was mit zu tun haben?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2020)

Durchaus, wenn die zu straff sind, macht das auch Probleme


----------



## der_Fusel (5. Februar 2020)

es ist wieder weg, danke! ich kann nicht sagen, was geholfen hat, weil ich vieles auf einmal geändert habe.
hab den usb slot der maus gewechselt, den virenscanner wieder entfernt, den oc auf 189 x 23 umgestellt und ram, nb, sb etwas mehr spannung gegeben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2020)

Das macht man nicht, eben weil es sonst so problematisch werden kann, zu sehen was hilft.


----------



## der_Fusel (5. Februar 2020)

Ich weiß  aber ich hab die spannungen nach und nach wieder zurück gefahren, läuft auch ohne anhebung wieder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (8. Februar 2020)

Meine CPU ist nun langsam am degraden. Nach bestimmt 3 oder 4 Jahren klappt die nicht mehr mit der Spannung, muss jetzt hoch, oder mit dem Takt runter, werde wohl auf 5,2GHz runtergehen. Bei 1,65V.
Heute war das System aufeinmal am hängen, neugestartet, und geht nun nur noch mit geringerem Takt.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (8. Februar 2020)

Knogle schrieb:


> werde wohl auf 5,2GHz runtergehen.



Da musste ich echt schmunzeln. Manch anderer hat die 5 GHz noch nie gesehen


----------



## LordEliteX (18. Mai 2020)

Ich grab mal den Thread wieder aus 
Habe von meiner Freundin ihr altes Mobo (Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R) sammt 12GB Ram bekommen.

Darauf wieder meinen geliebten Xeon X5650. Ist als Notfall Pc oder als Zocker Pc gedacht wenn jemand zu besuch kommt 
Läuft mit 3.6 Ghz bei 1.18 Volt unter last. (Gute Cpu erwischt? Hab leider fast alles vergessen was Sockel 1366 betrifft )

Werde die Tage mal paar Games testen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2020)

Viel Spaß damit, wobei die Westmere heute dann doch langsam eher Oldtimer sind, dafür bekommt man mit Ryzen 1600 einfach zu günstig mehr Leistung bei deutlich weniger Aufwand.


----------



## Knogle (21. Mai 2020)

Habe für 38 Euro einen Server mit Case, Board und 2x X5650 geschosssen. Da konnte ich nicht nein sagen. Für weitere 120 Euro 96GB RAM, und das Teil ist als NAS overpowered.
Das rennt nun mit FreeBSD inkl. ZFS mit Deduplizierung, und als Virtualisierungshost, läuft bombe.


----------



## LordEliteX (21. Mai 2020)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit, wobei die Westmere heute dann doch langsam eher Oldtimer sind, dafür bekommt man mit Ryzen 1600 einfach zu günstig mehr Leistung bei deutlich weniger Aufwand.



Normal würde ich auch kein cent mehr für das System ausgeben. Aber board, ram und co waren vorhanden  
Also musste nur die Cpu her


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Mai 2020)

Das natürlich kein großes Ding, und als Fan immer noch verständlich, sind ja auch keine Unsummen mehr


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Mai 2020)

Waren 10€ für die Cpu  
Und muss sagen das leichte Oc hat wieder gebockt  

Damit wurde 2 Tage gezockt und muss sagen alles lief gut. Bei AC:O hat die Cpu bei 3,6 Ghz leicht limitiert aber im Schnitt 60 Fps. 
Rainbow Six Siege, Overwatch und kleiner Games laufen eh butterweich.


----------



## der_Fusel (26. Mai 2020)

Hoi,

wollt mich mal wieder melden und verkünden, dass die Uncore Probleme behoben sind. VT-d musste aus, dann liefs auch mit den vom RAM geforderten 1.3 QPI auf 3600MHz. IOH zurück auf 1.1V und das Gestotter ist auch weg. USB3 Erweiterungskarte in den MSI mode versetzt, dann gab die auch Ruhe.

Es bleibt leider ein Problem beim Kopieren von Dateien. Die Kopiergeschwindigkeit zu USB-Sticks variiert stark und ich hab keine Ahnung woran das liegt. Leider ist das auch auf Stock Settings so, weshalb ich denke, dass es ein Problem von Windows 10 und der alten Hardware ist, oder habt ihr keinerlei Probleme in dieser Hinsicht? Die Laufwerke erreichen in Benchmarks ihre Maximalwerte, an dieser Kette liegts also nicht - keine Ahnung.

Zum Abkleben der zweiten QPI Leitungen wollte ich mich auch mal bei euch erkundigen in wieweit sich das lohnt und wie ich herausfinde welche Pins abgeklebt werden müssen. Im Handbuch 1 der CPU ist leider keine Darstellung des Pin-Layouts, das Thema wurde hier im Beitrag zwar angerissen, aber leider erschließt sich mir aus zwei Postings und einem Bild nur wie man es anscheinend nicht macht  Gibts dazu Ideen / Erfahrungen?`

Merci


----------



## der_Fusel (28. Mai 2020)

Maus-Hängen nach Sleep behoben durch Hybrid sleep :>

*edit: oder man findet einen Wackelkontakt in der Maus...  OC wieder geändert. 1.3V qpi reichen für 3800 bzw 19x am Uncore. 1.36v idle / 1.34v Vcore reichen für 4.4 GHz ohne HT, 1.37v /1.36 mit HT. 4.6 Ghz problemlos mit 1.39v. Man hätte sich Wochen des Testens sparen können. Wenn man Hufe hört sollte man nicht an Zebras denken. Pferde tuns auch...


----------



## Pimplegionär (16. September 2020)

Hi , habe auch noch nen X58 System mit einem Xeon W3670 (entspricht i7 970) , habe den noch als 2.Rechner rumstehen. Unten habe ich mal die Einstellungen gepostet . Es müssen immer nur 3 Spannungen verändert werden zum OC beim X58. Cpu Vcore, Ram Voltage und cpu VTT /Qpi Voltage. Alle anderen Spannungen bringen garnichts für normales OC .






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Spannung wird bei CPU-Z nicht korrekt angezeigt, unter Last liegen 1,45 V an . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackyoo7 (28. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen
per Zufall das Board hier gefunden:
bin seit 2010 Nutzer eines x58 Systems
erst 920er dann 3 Jahre 980X und seit 4 Jahren 990X

aktuell:
Board: P6T Deluxe V2
CPU: I7 990X @3,7Ghz
24GB-RAM = 2x KHX1600C9D3K3/12GX (ein Kit liegt noch hier rum)
RTX 2080 TI Aorus Extreme (letzte Woche für 700 bei Ebay geschossen)
dazu 2x ASUS-U3S6 an dem 4 SSDs hängen inkl. System SSD
und das System läuft immer noch Problemlos.

bin aktuell noch am überlegen meinen 150TDP CPU-Lüfter gegen einen 250TDP zu tauschen habe aber von OC fast 0 Ahnung

Grüße Blacky007


----------



## der_Fusel (30. September 2020)

Jaaaaa, geschafft, dem Winter sei Dank!

4,6 GHz all-core, 23x 200 Mhz, 3600 Mhz Uncore @ 1.355V, IBT stable, alle Durchläufe 10x, danach custom 8 Gig 2 mal, HT off, VT-d off, C1E off, 1000 mV Amplitude, rest an, RAM 2000 MHz 9-9-9-24

Ich könnte heulen vor Freude  210 Watt Package war mit dem 185 Watt Scythe Ashura schon ne Herausvorderung, aber wie man sieht: unter 80C - alles Chico. Jetzt muss die Gurke noch bis Februar durchhalten, dann kommt der Ryzen 5800X in die Mangel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_Fusel (1. Oktober 2020)

Pimplegionär schrieb:


> Hi , habe auch noch nen X58 System mit einem Xeon W3670 (entspricht i7 970) , habe den noch als 2.Rechner rumstehen. Unten habe ich mal die Einstellungen gepostet . Es müssen immer nur 3 Spannungen verändert werden zum OC beim X58. Cpu Vcore, Ram Voltage und cpu VTT /Qpi Voltage. Alle anderen Spannungen bringen garnichts für normales OC .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also mit 1.45v unter last gehen auch 4.4 GHz mit HT. 
CPU Pll auf 1.84 - 1.88 und der bclk ist stabil auf 200 MHz, 22er multi, Uncore 3200 mit 1.3V qpi/vtt, kein XMP, bei höherem uncore  qpi/vtt anheben, IOH und QPI PLL auf 1.14, turbo aus, c1e aus, rest vom Stromsparzeug kann an bleiben, 
Ram Teiler auf max 10x, CPU Amp Clock  auf 900mV anheben, kein clock skew,
man sieht eigentlich direkt an der ram roundtrip latency, ob vcore und qpi spannung korrekt eingestellt sind. sobald zwei kanäle die selbe latenz haben ist der wurm drin. physikalisch schlicht unmöglich, da die leiterbahnen unterschiedlich lang sind. auch, wenn zwischen zwei kanälen ein zu großer sprung auftritt, ist etwas schief


----------



## pepsicosmos (11. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe ein x58 pro und ein e5649 hier liegen, 12gb ram hab ich auch hier.  Einen großen CPU Kühler hätte ich auch noch liegen.

Möchte nicht so viel Hitze auf dem Board produzieren,  4 GHZ oder mehr müssen daher nicht.
Könnte mir jemand die Daten geben mit denen ich den Prozessor stabil auf etwa 3,6 oder 3,7GHZ laufen lassen kann.

Grüße und schönen Sonntag Abend


----------



## der_Fusel (11. Oktober 2020)

Was ist ein 25649?
Sind 30C Bordtemperatur, 34C Sockeltemperatur und 73C Kerntemperatur in Ordnung? (21C Raum)

Die Settings dafür sind:

BCLK 200
CPU Multi 21
kein XMP
RAM 1600 / 8er Multi, oder 2000 / 10er Multi
Uncore 3200 /16er Multi
CPUV 1.376 / je nach CPU weniger, aber damit sollte es eigentlich sicher gehen
oder als Offset +0.29V
LLC an
QPIV 1.3
CPU PLL zwischen 1.82 und 1.86 (ich benutze 1.86)
IOH 1.1 (standard)
ICH 1.1 (standard)
HT an
EIST, C3/C6 usw an, C1E an
Turbo aus
VT-d aus
Isochronous blabla aus
900mV CPU Clock Amp
kein skew

Rest in ruhe lassen und das käme dabei raus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn dir das zu warm ist einfach einen CPU Multi weniger und mit der Vcore runter, bis es noch stabil läuft.
Aber eigentlich dürfte jeder halbwegs vernünftige Kühler damit klar kommen.
Je nach dem welchen RAM du verwendest kann es Sinn machen mit mehr oder weniger BCLK zu arbeiten. Jedoch packen alle CPUs des 1366 Sockels die 200MHz problemlos.


*edit: Oh ich sehe gerade du meinst  E5649 . Da fragste am besten Knoggle :> Ich glaube der Empfiehlt direkt BCLK 217+


----------



## der_Fusel (11. Oktober 2020)

Falls du damit hauptsächlich zocken möchtest empfiehlt es sich HT auszuschalten, da das bei der Generation Prozessoren doch sehr stark die singlecore Performance einschränkt.

HT aus, 1 CPU Multi höher und die CPU V bei Bedarf anpassen
Mann beachte die GFlops und die 40 Sekunden weniger Laufzeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drizzler (12. Oktober 2020)

der_Fusel schrieb:


> Falls du damit hauptsächlich zocken möchtest empfiehlt es sich HT auszuschalten, da das bei der Generation Prozessoren doch sehr stark die singlecore Performance einschränkt.
> 
> HT aus, 1 CPU Multi höher und die CPU V bei Bedarf anpassen
> Mann beachte die GFlops und die 40 Sekunden weniger Laufzeit.
> ...




HT schränkt die ST-Leistung nicht ein, das was du da in IBT siehst liegt an IBT selbst, da die hier verwendete Linpack Version ein schlechtes HT Handling mitbringt. Andere Linpack-Version nutzen oder bspw. LinX nutzen, da skalieren die GFLOPS entsprechend der Threadzahl.


----------



## der_Fusel (12. Oktober 2020)

danke für die Richtigstellung


----------



## der_Fusel (24. Juni 2021)

Also ich hab hier grad ein brutales AHA Erlebnis 
Mit 1.3V IOH PLL Voltage und 1.8V CPU PLL sind 3800 MHz bei 1.35V QPI/ VTT absolut kein Problem.
Ich habe vor zwei Stunden gelesen, dass diese Spannung für die Synchronisation des Uncores zuständig ist und hab sie nach und nach aufgerissen.

Das Problem vorher waren Ruckler, seltsame Mausbewegungen ohne Benutzereingabe, Framedrops, instabile RAM Timings, unterschiedliche L2 und L3 Cache Geschwindigkeiten bei jedem Testlauf.

Die besten Ergebnisse meiner X58 Karriere:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kiste ist absolut stabil, mit Virtualisierung. Einfach nur Crazy.


----------



## der_Fusel (24. Juni 2021)

3x 4K 60fps  Streams, MS Teams, Linx mit 2048MB und eine Windows Server 2019 VM laufen parallel - ohne einen einzigen Ruckler.


----------



## Apollon (27. Juli 2021)

.uighkhkjhkj


----------



## Apollon (18. Dezember 2021)

Also ich habe die rtx 3090 auf dem ding getestet ... und was soll ich sagen in 4k läuft alles genau sogut wie am b550 mit ryzen 3950...  

Hat jemand windows 11 auf dem sockel am laufen?


----------



## Apollon (20. Dezember 2021)

ich habe seit gestern abend ein sehr komische Phänomen, egal ob über wlan stick (AVM 860) oder pci express Intel WLAN KArte bekomme ich kein stabiles Internet hin, an der Verbindung selber liegt es nicht, da mit 2 anderen Rechnern getestet. Wirklich spooky... ob microsoft alte hardware raus haben möchte? Betriebssystem ist win 10. Os wurde auch schon neu installiert, bis ca 23 uhr lief alles einwandfrei...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Dezember 2021)

Hast du es schon mit Kabel gegen getestet? 

Wie alt ist das Netzteil im 1366er?


----------



## Apollon (20. Dezember 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hast du es schon mit Kabel gegen getestet?
> 
> Wie alt ist das Netzteil im 1366er?


Vielen dank für die Rückmeldung! Netzteil ist super: https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kategorien/Produkte/Netzgeräte/hxi-series-2017-config/p/CP-9020140-EU?utm_source=google&utm_medium=search&utm_campaign=shopping&utm_term="keyword"&utm_content=corsair&gclid=Cj0KCQiA8ICOBhDmARIsAEGI6o1d1bNv1-VcFL2DPv-P0N8ZHTyvLWQE2BLXLhK6sNKZKEUtaQHAn0saAvsiEALw_wcB

jetzt funktioniert der wlan stick (AVM 860) mit Kabel. Die Intel Wlan Karte aber weiterhin nicht, dazu habe ich im Geräte Manager folgendes neu Installation von win 10 hat den Fehler aber nicht behoben:


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Dezember 2021)

Klingt für mich so n bissel nach Störprequenzen im Case;


----------



## Apollon (20. Dezember 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Klingt für mich so n bissel nach Störprequenzen im Case;


was soll denn der fehlende Treiber sein?  bzw. das fehlende gerät.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Dezember 2021)

Keine Ahnung, habe meine beiden 1366 Systeme noch nicht auf Win10 genutzt, und schon gar nicht mit WLAN weil ich überall Netzwerk im Haus habe.


----------



## Apollon (21. Dezember 2021)

schade würde gerne wissen was das für ein Treiber ist .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Dezember 2021)

Vielleicht schaffe ich es irgendwie Richtung Januar mal, Win10 auf 1366 zu testen. Für den Alltag war mir der Verbrauchsvorteil vom AM4 zu groß als dass ich noch 1366 im Alltag nutze. 

Dank aktuell ganz anderen Interessen, bleibt mein PC Bastelkeller aktuell sehr vernachlässigt.


----------



## Apollon (22. Dezember 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dank aktuell ganz anderen Interessen, bleibt mein PC Bastelkeller aktuell sehr vernachlässigt.


kann ich verstehen, aber wenn man 2 Wohnorte hat, ist der s1366 sehr alltagstauglich, zumal ich damit XP und XP64bit laufen lassen kann, was für einige retro GPUS und games sehr interessant ist. Wäre cool wenn du mal zeit finden würdest.


----------



## Apollon (22. Dezember 2021)

falls jemand etwas ähnliches haben sollte: https://www.computerbase.de/forum/t...ng-unbekanntes-geraet-lpc-controller.2060228/

ich konnte das Problem lösen!


----------



## der_Fusel (22. November 2022)

Kleiner Thread-Kaper:

Ich bin auf einen 12400f umgestiegen  Es ist unfassbar, was sich in 10 Generationen so alles getan hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klick mich

Im Alltag einen Multi weniger, dafür auch mit 0.05v weniger VCore. Prime95 mit AVX und FMA3 stable bei ca 90C auf einzelnen Cores. Ca. 2% weniger Leistung als mit 5.2 GHz


----------

